# Stilly's Pigalle Parade Plus!!!



## stilly

You girls have inspired me to start my own thread dedicated to my beloved collection of CL Pigalles. 

Later I'll post my growing collection of non-Pigalle CLs (thus the Plus in the thread title) here but I'd like to start by introducing you to my pigalle collection.

Most of the pics you'll see here will be modeling shots featuring me in my CLs with a variety of dresses, skirts and skinny jeans (I almost never wear pants). I keep a camera near my foyer and tend to take pictures of my outfits when I leave the house. What you'll see here is a collection of photos that I've amassed over the past 3 years or so.

I'll try to update the thread a few times week with new pics.

To start out, below are pictures of my pigalle collection along with pictures of my "pigalle cousins"...the lovas and twistchats which I also adore.

So here is a shot of my base pigalle collection, all 120s:














The shoes pictured above are:

*Front Row:* Pigalle 120 Black Patent (Sculpted Heel), Pigalle 120 Black/Brown Leopard Patent, Pigalle 120 Black/Blue Leopard Patent, Pigalle 120 Black Patent, Pigalle 120 Crepe Satin/Lace Bouquet, Pigalle 120 Red Patent Calf

*Back Row: *Pigalle 120 Black Patent, Pigalle 120 Black Kid, Pigalle 120 Cork, Pigalle 120 White Grease Patent Calf, Pigalle 120 Jean Blue Denim, Pigalle 120 Black Patent


----------



## FlipDiver

omfg!


----------



## 9distelle

Wooow!!! Congrats!


----------



## jeshika

hubba hubba.... fabulous, *stilly*! i have been waiting for this!!!! can't wait to see what else you've got in store for us!


----------



## stilly

Here is my first pair of CLs...the classic Pigalle 120 Black Patent.

I bought these off eBay back in 2006 when I stumbled upon them when looking for a pair of Jimmy Choos on eBay. I paid $899 which was a bit steep, but back then there weren't many CLs listed on eBay and good deals were non-existent.

These were at least one size too big so you can see a gap in the back in the pics below. I still own these shoes today even though I don't wear them out. Maybe some day I'll sell them off to someone who can enjoy them and start their own Pigalle obsession.


----------



## stilly

Here are my "newest" Pigalles which arrived too late for the larger family photo:

From left to right:

Pigalle Plato 140 Nude Patent, Pigalle 120 Mimosa, Pigalle 120 Nude Patent


----------



## FlipDiver




----------



## stilly

Here are the kissing cousins of my Pigalles, the Lova family!!! 











The Lovas from left to right: Lova 120 Leopard Patent, Lova 120 Black/White Satin, Lova 120 Red Slingbacks, Lova 120 Leopard Patent (I loved them so much I picked up a 2nd pair on eBay!!!)


----------



## **shoelover**

I'm so in  in with the gorgeous LOVAS! Can't wait to see the rest


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

amazing!!!!! love love love all your pigalles!


----------



## stilly

And don't forget their other cousins...the Twistochats:

From left to right: Twistochat 120 Beta Black Calf, Twistochat 120 Natural Python, Twistochat 120 Black Python











These get lots of wear to work!!! 
They're my Monday morning go-to shoes!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

Your Pigalles are amazing!


----------



## jeshika

I love the lovas! So jealous that you have not one but 4 pairs!!!!! 

oooh, can't wait for more modeling pictures! Mod pixx of your pigalle platos please! the twistochats are lovely too!


----------



## stilly

So now that you've seen the collection how about some more modeling pics...

More of my 4 pairs of Pigalle 120 Black Patents. These are my favorite CLs which is why I own 4 pairs. I wear them everywhere...out at night, to work, on errands, to the grocery store, to get gas, you name it!!!

Here they are with some full skirts from Alice & Olivia and Ralph Lauren:


----------



## SongbirdDiva

WOWZA  Great collection. I'm a pigalle lover myself and all I can say is


----------



## stilly

Now how about some modeling pics of my Black Patent Leopard Lova 120s...

I love these so much I own 2 pairs!!! I just love the little bows!!!


----------



## stilly

Twistochat Beta Black Calf 120s...by special request!!!

I wear these all the time to work. They're really comfy!!!


----------



## stilly

Pigalle Black Kid 120s

These are one of my favorites. They're such a great shoe I can dress up or down.

I can wear them out at night with a strapless dress or dressed down to the grocery store with a pair of skinny jeans...I just love them!!!

Here they are with a full skirt for work:


----------



## ImeldaMarkII

This is making me want Pigalles so bad! You make the 120s look effortless Stilly!


----------



## stilly

*Red Patent Pigalle 120s*

I bought these off eBay about a year ago. I'd been looking for them for a while and I was thrilled when someone made them available on the Bay.

I usually save them to wear out at night. I haven't had the nerve to wear them to work yet...

Here they are with two different dresses:


----------



## rdgldy

Your pigalles are lovely!  The lova pigalles are one of my all time favorites!!


----------



## candyapples88

I love the Twistochat and the red Piggies!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

I love it all Stilly!


----------



## stilly

Here are my new Pigalle Plato 140s in Nude Patent.

I just got these yesterday in the mail from NM. They weren't supposed to ship until April but I'm thrilled they came in early. The shoes are perfect except the box which was a little beat up in front from shipping.

They seem to fit true to my Pigalle size so far but they might a stretch a bit after some wearings.

Here are some rare (for me) static shoe pics and a teaser of modeling photos to come:


----------



## stilly

Thanks *Flip, 9distelle, jeshika, shoelover, CEC, city, Songbird, Imelda, rdgldy & candyapples*!!! 

I'm so busy trying to post to the thread I haven't been looking at the replies yet...

Thx for the kind words!!!


----------



## stilly

Here's what I'm wearing as a I post my pics to this thread...

Black Kid Pigalle 120s of course!!!


----------



## thithi

gorgeous pigalles!!  i think the red ones look fab on you!


----------



## carlinha

wow your collection of pigalle and cousins family is incomparable *stilly*!!!  and no one wears them better and more effortlessly than you!!!  this is one style i still haven't purchased, i have to admit they scare me!  i am so jealous of you!!!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *thithi* and *carlinha*!!!

*carlinha* - You should try a pair of Pigalles. They should be no problem for you with the way you rock your other CLs!!!


----------



## jenayb

*Stills*!!! 

This is somethig I feel like I've been waiting forever for! I'm so excited that you've started a collection thread! It is so awesome to see someone who knows exactly which style works for them an stick with it! That being said, I know there are other styles in your closet - out with them!!


----------



## stilly

More Twistochats...

Here the Black Python 120s with a black dress with the other Twistochats looking on in amazement in one shot!


----------



## ochie

pigalle


----------



## crystalhowlett

Gorgeous Stilly simple gorgeous!!! I can see you dancing in them.  
I love them all especially on you!


----------



## stilly

How about the Pigalle of boots...the Pretty Woman in Black Patent!!!

I wore these out to dinner and a movie Friday night.

I fell in these boots last year going down the stairs at home. You might notice that the right heel is a bit bent from my spill...


----------



## Lola May

^^^ these are SICK I love the S&M vibe these are giving me!!!
all thats missing is a whip and cuffs lol... 
NICE

BTW the Pig Classic 120's or the Plato 140 will be my next purchase.. just haven't made up my mind yet!


----------



## stilly

More of the Red Lova Slingback 120s...

These are fairly delicate shoes so I only wear them for special occasions.

I'm still seraching for a pair of Lova 120 Slingbacks in black & white...


----------



## stilly

Thanks *ochie & crystal*!!!

*Lola* - Yeah I always feel a little self conscience when I wear these boots out but I still love to rock them with a short black skirt & sweater in the winter!!!


----------



## kett

lace!!!


----------



## willwork4shoes

OMG, I die.  What a lovely & fantastic collection.


----------



## erinmiyu

ahhh! i looooove your dedication to the pigalles, *stilly*! they are all so fabulous on you. thank you for sharing them  ps the twistochats are sizzlin on you! i think i need a pair!


----------



## bling*lover

HOLY LORD  Your pigalle collection is absolutely stunning *Stilly*, I love the red patent and the nudes look great on you! Congrats on your collection so far, I look forward to seeing many many more pics!


----------



## rilokiley

Beautiful collection so far!  My favorites are the Leopard Lova Pigalles


----------



## Pfnille

I Think I just went to Pigalle heaven! 
Wow, they are gorgeous! Don't know how you can wear them so much with a 120 heel - oh I'd love that ability! And your collection, of course. 
You definitely have Pigalle talent.


----------



## stilly

More of my Black Patent Pigalle 120s...here with a black ballet neck dress from Ann Taylor that I wore last weekend

I really wear these a lot...


----------



## stilly

Thanks* jenay, kett, willwork, erin, bling, rilo & Pfnille*!!!

*jenay* - Have patience...the rest of my CL collection will be here soon!!!


----------



## natassha68

Wow, such lovely Pigalles, Gosh,I thought I had alot of pairs lol !!!.... each and every pair is lovely. I must say though the red lova 120 slings, you are very lucky to have such a rare treat ... my size is always the first to go ... anyway, enjoy them


----------



## cl-pig

awesome collection Stilly!. Except for the _dorepi_ and _Haute et Nue _ variants, you seem to have everything the man every created with the Pigalle design!. Hats off to you!


----------



## stilly

A brief respite from the Pigalles for some of my other CLs...(here you are jenay)

My Big Lips in Black Calf with a black cashmere dress

I actually find these shoes quite comfortable and I wear them to work on occasion.


----------



## hazeltt

*stilly*, you finally made a collection thread! I've been dying to see all your Pigalles nicely laid out for us to  over. I love every pair you have!


----------



## candyapples88

stilly said:


> A brief respite from the Pigalles for some of my other CLs...(here you are jenay)
> 
> My Big Lips in Black Calf with a black cashmere dress
> 
> I actually find these shoes quite comfortable and I wear them to work on occasion.



As you can see by my signature...these puppies in the gray suede are a NEED!


----------



## stilly

*My latest non-Pigalle love...Lady Peep Slingbacks in Black Calf*

These are great to wear for night out on the town!!!


----------



## maryelle

i just watched 'pretty woman' last night on tbs, and the pigalle boots definitely look like the boots julia roberts wore in the film!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *natassha, cl-pig* & *hazeltt*!!!

*candyapples* - I've been looking for a gray pair on eBay as well...no luck so far...


----------



## stilly

Thanks *maryelle*...if only I had them in thigh highs!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

Wow, I always see you posting pics of you in Pigalles but I didn't realize how many you have! What a great collection! I esp. love the leopard Lovas!


----------



## stilly

Back by popular demand...Lova Leopard Black Patent 120s


----------



## tampura

Eeek!  You have an AMAZING Pigalle + collection, Stilly.  And fabulous legs!!!   They all look great on you.  Especially love the lovas.


----------



## stilly

Here's an older pair of CL slingbacks I bought off eBay a few months ago.

I don't know the style but they came from France and show lots of toe cleavage!!!

They're great to wear with jeans to bum around on the weekends...


----------



## BattyBugs

Holy Piggy, Stilly! I didn't realize you had so many beautiful pairs of Pigalles. You always look so amazing in your modeling & outfit shots, so I see why you would want them in every color. I can't wait to see what else you have in your closet.


----------



## chloe speaks

*Stilly*, thanks for sharing your beautiful Pigalle collection. It's a treat to see such depth in one style in so many materials and colors and variations! You wear them so well. I don't have any Pigalles at all and have been hoping for the Red Patents. They are truly a beautiful shoe; I think there is only one other tPFer that I recall having a pair of the 120s!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *aoqtpi, tampura, Batty *and *chloe*!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

*Pigalle*


----------



## jeshika

LOVE the lovaassssss! 

stilly, nobody makes the pigalles work as effortlessly as you!

twins on the big lips... they are still kicking my a$$... but they look so great on you!  one day...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*stilly *you have a gorgeous collection of Pigalles and cousins! I have never tried this style on out of fear for my poor toes, but you make them look effortless and stunning!


----------



## sobe2009

WOW, you r the Pigalle Queen..... Love ur collection.


----------



## seattlegirl1880

*Stilly............... *Over the past months, my mind has been stretched to the max trying to maintain a mental inventory of your fabulous collection of Louboutin.  With you being so kind and generous to give us this fabulous showcase, you have just blown my mind.
:urock:

Thank you!!  Your were born to strut in Pigalles!


----------



## oxox

I'm in lova with all your pigalles! Loving the modelling shots! xD


----------



## purseaholic90

your collection is amazing!!


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> Here's what I'm wearing as a I post my pics to this thread...
> 
> Black Kid Pigalle 120s of course!!!


Absolutely  how these CLs look on your beautiful legs and feet!
The vamp of these CLs is stunning, but Pigalle 120s shows a more toe cleavage compared to Plato 140s, more sexy!


----------



## Star86doll

Oh My God!! Love your collection, you are the Pigalle Queen! I can't ever walk in those 120s Pigalle!


----------



## bornfree

OMG *Stilly* - loveeee your Pigalle collection and your legs are fabulous! Thanks for sharing the wonderful pics


----------



## LavenderIce

Thank you for sharing your fabulous collection of Pigalles (and the Pluses) with us.  You wear them all well.  I am amazed that someone as devoted to the Pigalle 120 as you are exists!  IMO, they are the sexiest CL style and the leopard Lova Pigalle 120 is the sexiest shoe ever.  Seeing all of your pictures in the forum inspires me to show my Pigalles more love.


----------



## kisenian

WOWWeee!! Love your pigalles!! beautiful!


----------



## erinmiyu

the big lips look great, *stilly*! i really love those older slings with the insane toe cleavage, too!


----------



## bagloverss

Omgggggg! These are tdf!


----------



## mishybelle

*Stilly*, I love your Pigalle collection (and the plus part)! Hats off to you braving the work day and running errands with 120mm piggys! I just (barely) mastered walking smoothly in my Lucifers. My hands down fave is your red Lova slingbacks!


----------



## Indieana

Love them all but your Black Patent Leopard Lova 120s are my fave's!!


----------



## phiphi

*stilly* - you have such a fabulous pigalle collection (and the other pairs are tdf too!) - you look amazing in them all!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Stilly - fabulous, fabulous and super fabulous ..... wow


----------



## inspiredgem

Amazing collection and you take such beautiful modeling shots!  I really love the Black Patent/Leopard Lova's!


----------



## missgiannina

I adore your collection!


----------



## Dessye

Good GOD!!!!!   I've never seen such an awesome piggie collection!  Although there is nothing wrong with my feet, I wish I had yours   Everything looks so amazing on you and so lucky that you're so comfy in them...I'm jelly!


----------



## stilly

Thanks* l.a, jeshika, dez, sobe, seattlegirl, oxox, purseaholic, 9distelle, Star86doll, born free, Lavender, kisenian, erin, bagloverss, mishybelle, Indieana, phi, Prada_Princess, inspired,missg & Dessye*!!! 

I hope I can live up to the Pigalle Queen title!!!


----------



## stilly

*The Pigalle Parade Marches on!!!* 

Here are my Pigalle 120 Mimosas.

I've only had these for 2 weeks and I love the bright yellow patent.
Its a nice change from the usual black CLs.
Here comes spring!!!


----------



## natassha68

Love the Mimosa's !!!!  love the dress with them too, now all you need is the Chanel nail polish in Mimosa


----------



## stilly

More pics of my Pigalle 120 Mimosas...for those who like less outfit and more shoe....


----------



## stilly

Here are my new Pigalle 120 Nude Patents

I always wanted these and was excited to get them a few weeks ago.

Can't wait to wear them when the weather warms up!!!


----------



## *MJ*

Oh my goodness Stilly...I think you were born to rock the Pigalles!! Fabulous!!! Best Pigalle eye candy ever!!! Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## calisurf

omg stilly!!!!

I was just going to ask for a pigalle family pic when I saw your nude platos!

Bravo!!!!  GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Nhungfeller

I am so in love with your Pigalles, every single pair looks stunning on you. :x Congrats, :x. I love the nude, they are just my dream.


----------



## sofaa

beautiful collection stilly!


----------



## Elsie87

What a great collection! 

Congrats *Stilly*!


----------



## BattyBugs

I really love the Mimosa, Stilly. That is a perfect Spring color. Nude...well,


----------



## Jadpe

Amazing collection Stilly! It makes me want a pair of pigalles too


----------



## CelticLuv

!!!!!


----------



## rockvixen76

I SOOOOOOOOOOO LOVE YOUR COLLECTION


----------



## roussel

i love your pigalle collection and you wear them so well.  I need to get me a pair of those black patent or nude patent 120s.  the red patent ones are so fierce you should wear them more often


----------



## moshi_moshi

loving your collection *stilly*!!

wish i could master the pigalle 120!!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Wow! What an amazing collection! The mimosa's are gorgeous - what a stunning color.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Wow!!!! Your collection is absolutely stunning!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *MJ, cali, Nhungfeller, sofaa, Elsie, Batty, Jadpe, Celtic, rockvixen, roussel, moshi, Zoe & hellokatiegirl *for all the great comments!!!


----------



## stilly

*A brief break from the Pigalles to show you my other beauties...*

Here are my Declic 140s. They are actually labled as 120s but these are from a few years ago when the 120s were really 140s. Strange but true...

I wear these to work all the time and on trips out of town when I have to fly.
These are a basic shoe but I love them!!!


----------



## stilly

*Breaks over...Back to the Pigalle Parade!!!*

Here are my Pigalle 120 Blue Patent Leopards with the sculpted heel.
Shown here with my J Brand skinny jeans.

I wear these all the time with dresses, skirts and jeans. Another "go-to" shoe...


----------



## label24

can give us a picture of your yellow pigalle seen from above?


----------



## needloub

Fabulous Pigalle collection!!  My fave are your nude Pigalle's!


----------



## BattyBugs




----------



## jtothelo

This is the collection thread Ive been waiting for!!! (And Im not kidding!) You have the most amazing Pigalle collection, I wish I could rock the 120s like you do!    More modelling pics please!!


----------



## PyAri

Love that you can effortlessly rock the Pigalle!  Congrats on the lovely collection and thank you for sharing!


----------



## Melocoton

I'm lovin' this collection.  Great pictures!!


----------



## Miss T.

Wow, *stilly*, I am so impressed! You have a lovely collection and you always wear your shoes so well.  Hats off to the pigalle queen!


----------



## janice

Beautiful Collection! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stilly

Thanks *label24, needloub, Batty, jothelo, PyAri, Melocoton, Miss T. & janice* for all the great comments and encouragement!!!


----------



## stilly

label24 said:


> can give us a picture of your yellow pigalle seen from above?


 
*label24* - Is this what you were looking for?


----------



## stilly

Here are my Lova 120s in Black & White 
Here with a ruffled black skirt.

I love the little bows on the Lovas!!! So cute!!!


----------



## stilly

Here's what I'm wearing tonight as I post...
Pigalle 120 in Brown Patent Leopard


----------



## aoqtpi

Love the Lovas so much! You wear the Pigalle style so well! So elegant and classy!


----------



## drizall

wow! love the pigalles. sadly cannot pull them off just because their heels are too high for me! you look lovely!


----------



## ishelika

Loved every single picture!!!


----------



## grace7

great collection stilly!
i love your lovas, too. they are really pretty on you. you wear the pigalle style well, i can see why that is your fave!
your new nude plato and that mimosa color is gorgeous on you...i could go on & on & on! love it!!!!


----------



## luiza

Superb collection Stilly!
My favourites are Pigalle in brown patent leopard (you look amazing in them) and Lovas.
Please post more, you look fabulous.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Love the Lova Family!!!!
And the Mimosas and Big Lips too...you have an awesome collection!!!
Thanks for sharing with us!!!


----------



## cts900

My hat is off to you Pigalle queen....and your Lovas!   Your collection is just beautiful.


----------



## label24

now im going  to buy in that color tks!!!




stilly said:


> *label24* - Is this what you were looking for?


----------



## _Danielle_

Amazing Collection Stilly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!


----------



## AEGIS

those lovas are sooo CUUUUUTTTTEEE!!!!!! omg i love it!!!!!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *aoqtpi, drizall, ishelika, grace7, luiza, ChrisyAM15, cts, label24, Danielle, AEGIS *for the kind words!!!

It seems everyone loves the Lovas as much as me!!!


----------



## stilly

Here are some more pics of my Black Patent Leopard Lova 120s.
Shown here with a Bebe lace dress.


----------



## stilly

Here are my Black Patent Pigalle 120s with the sculpted heel.
Here I'm wearing them with a pleated Ann Taylor dress to work.

I wear these mostly to work but they're also great to wear out at night.
They're a basic pump that's more understated and a little less sexy than the straight heeled Pigalles.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

I love the Pigalle Plato now! Those pics are way better than the NM pics. The NM pics are so unflattering of the shoe and made me hate the Pigalle Plato, now I'm having second thoughts about them and don't think the platform looks unnatural for the Pigalle.


----------



## jancedtif

*Stilly* you have a very elegant collection!  Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

love your new additions Stilly !  Congrats!


----------



## imskyhigh

Stilly, i'm seriously dying over your collection of pigalles!  I only have 2 pairs - black and luggage kid - but obsessssssing over nude patent right now. What is your feedback between the "originals" and the platos? compairsons? opinions?


----------



## stilly

Thanks *LouboutinHottie, jancedtif, adctd2* and *imskyhigh*!!!



*LouboutinHottie* - I like the Platos as a change from my normal pigalles.
I think the small platform gives them a little edge that the classic shoes don't have.
Give them a try!!!


----------



## stilly

Pigalle 120s in Black Patent with a White House Black Market ruffled polka dot dress


----------



## jtothelo

Love the polka dot dress! Its cute AND hot!


----------



## label24

I love all your pigalles.....all your outfits.....really you have a magnificent collection


----------



## marie-lou

WOW!! Amazing collection! Congrats!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *jothelo, label24 & marie-lou*!!!


----------



## stilly

Here are my Pigalle 120 Crepe Satin/Lace Bouquets.
This is a pretty delicate shoe so I only wear them out for short occasions.


----------



## meltdown_ice

Love how you rock in your pigalles Stilly! You've got style :urock:


----------



## Faraasha

They're so gorgeous on you!!... "love"


----------



## PeepToe

Those look awesome on you! I have not attempted Pigalles yet. I am terrified of them for some reason!


----------



## Faraasha




----------



## 9distelle

Love your collection and your outfits, formidable!!!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *meltdown, Faraasha, PeepToe & 9distelle*!!!

*PeepToe* - You should give the pigalles a try. If you're afraid of the 120 heel you might want to give the 100 heel a try.


----------



## stilly

Here are my Pigalle 120s in Blue Jean Denim.

I wore these out for a little shopping trip this afternoon with a skirt and sweater.


----------



## misselizabeth22

Glorious collection!!


----------



## cts900

I adore the denim and lace.  Your polka dot dress is so lovely!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *misselizabeth & cts*!!!


----------



## aoqtpi

stilly said:


> Here are my Pigalle 120 Crepe Satin/Lace Bouquets.
> This is a pretty delicate shoe so I only wear them out for short occasions.



These are fantastic! And go so well with your classy-sexy look!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Congrats Stilly on all your new additions I especially love the lace ones !


----------



## Dessye

*Stilly*!!!!  I die over the new additions! Lace  They look gorgeous on you and the denim - so hot and versatile!  Congrats!!!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *aoqtpi, adctd2 & Dessye*!!!



I hope to post some new additions later this week...


----------



## stilly

Here are my Black Calf Alti 160s.
I wear these everywhere.
I actually wore them on a business trip last week and got lots of compliments.


----------



## Dessye

Altis.....

Looking sexay!!!


----------



## calisurf

Love the altis!!!

That's a style I haven't tried. Are they more comfy than biancas?


----------



## natassha68

Loving the Lace pigalles !!, careful with them, that fabric is soo delicate


----------



## hunny_bii

your collection is TDF! I would jump across buildings to have your lovely collection! Thanks for showing us your lovely collection and your gorgeous legs


----------



## Miss T.

The lace Pigalles are ohhh so beautiful! Love the pictures.


----------



## stilly

*Desseye, cali, natassha, hunny & MissT!!!*

*cali* - I think the Biancas a bit more comfy than the Altis. 
The Altis just seem so much taller even though its only a measly 10mm...
I love the toe cleavage on the Altis. I think its a sexier shoe than the Biancas


----------



## stilly

My Red Patent Pigalle 120s

Here they are with a black & white dress heading out for dinner...


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Stilly OMG the Red Pigalles are TDFFFFFF  love the new altis also ! but omg your red pigalles


----------



## BattyBugs

You are so lovely!


----------



## jenm2009

stilly said:


> *Desseye, cali, natassha, hunny & MissT!!!*
> 
> *cali* - I think the Biancas a bit more comfy than the Altis.
> The Altis just seem so much taller even though its only a measly 10mm...
> I love the toe cleavage on the Altis. I think its a sexier shoe than the Biancas



I absolutely love all of your outfits!! Amazing style and so pretty! 

Would you be able to post some side-by-side comparison pics  (side/front/back) of the Altis and Biancas?   I'm so tempted to order the Altis but would be curious to see how they compare to the Biancas


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Congrats Stilly~~~ Great Collection.

I love this shoe just ordrerd three pair never owned the Pigalle.

I think the Pigalle is the sexiest shoe EVER!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^love the red patent


----------



## lolitablue

Your collection is so unique!! Love how you know what works for you!! Classic and fun!! Your legs are made for Pigalles, my dear!!!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *adctd2, Batty, jenm2009, LOOKINGOOD, CEC & lolita!!!*


----------



## aoqtpi

I love the Altis! I was looking at the grey version myself; such a gorgeous shoe!

And the red patent is so pretty!


----------



## stilly

Here are my Blue Patent Leopard Pigalle 120s
This is a pair that I wear all the time with dresses, jeans and skirts.
They've stretched a bit over the years from frequent wearings but I still love them.


----------



## stilly

jenm2009 said:


> I absolutely love all of your outfits!! Amazing style and so pretty!
> 
> Would you be able to post some side-by-side comparison pics (side/front/back) of the Altis and Biancas? I'm so tempted to order the Altis but would be curious to see how they compare to the Biancas


 

jenm2009 - Here are some quick side by side shots of my Altis and Biancas (The Biancas are the slingbacks). You can see the Bianca is a bit wider and has a higher platform which makes them a bit easier to wear. The Bianca has the 150mm heel while the Alti is a 160mm heel. The Altis show lots of toe cleavage while the Biancas only show moderate toe cleavage. In my opinion, the Bianca is more of an everyday shoe while the Alti is more of a dainty, special occasion, out-at-night shoe. The Biancas are certainly easier to walk in than the Altis but I find the Altis to be a bit sexier. 

Both are great shoes but different...Hope this helps!!!


----------



## hazeltt

stilly said:


> My Red Patent Pigalle 120s
> 
> Here they are with a black & white dress heading out for dinner...



I looove this pair! The red is gorgeous!!


----------



## ipudgybear

I love your Pigalle collection.They are TDF.


----------



## drizall

i only wish i can rock the loubs like you do *sigh*

any tips on how to learn?


----------



## PeepToe

I LOVE the Altis!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *hazeltt, ipudgybear, drizall & Peep*!!!



*drizall* - It just takes a bit of practice to master the pigalles. If you wear them enough, they become second nature.


----------



## drizall

but do you gradually build up to the higher ones or did you start off with the >100?


----------



## BattyBugs

Blue leopard...yummy. Don't you have another pair to add now, Stilly?


----------



## stilly

drizall said:


> but do you gradually build up to the higher ones or did you start off with the >100?


 
Some people start with the lower heels but I actually started with the Pigalle 120s. They were my first pair of CLs.

I always wore 4-5" heels however so it wasn't a big transition for me.

You might want to start with the Pigalle 100s and see how it goes before getting the 120s. Piggy's 120 Tips thread has more tips.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## stilly

I finally picked up a pair of Pigalle 120 Bronze Karungs off eBay.
I always loved these and was happy to finally find them in my size.

It was warm last Saturday so I wore them to lunch with a Forever 21 miniskirt that my friend brought over for me to wear.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

stilly said:


> I finally picked up a pair of Pigalle 120 Bronze Karungs off eBay.
> I always loved these and was happy to finally find them in my size.
> 
> It was warm last Saturday so I wore them to lunch with a Forever 21 miniskirt that my friend brought over for me to wear.



Gorgeous!  love that outfit too, I always love your outfits.


----------



## erinmiyu

oooh *stilly*, the bronze pigalles are SO beautiful! i really love the altis, too. those used to be my dream shoes but i'm not sure i could walk in them after trying 150s and failing :/


----------



## stilly

Thanks *LouboutinHottie & erin*!!!

*erin* - So sorry to hear the 150s didn't work out. I'll admit the Altis are a challenge to wear but I just love the height and the lovely toe cleavage!!!


----------



## jenayb

*Stills*!! Dang girl, you be killin em!!


----------



## label24

wowWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!! this are amazing !!! please!!! can give us a picture from above????? tksssssss






stilly said:


> I finally picked up a pair of Pigalle 120 Bronze Karungs off eBay.
> I always loved these and was happy to finally find them in my size.
> 
> It was warm last Saturday so I wore them to lunch with a Forever 21 miniskirt that my friend brought over for me to wear.


----------



## ellielily

They look beautiful on you  so many styles I haven't seen before (my fave is the red lova and python twistochat)  congrats!

ETA: I was just on the first page...they're all my faves! Great taste Stilly!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

I love your amazing legs!! and your great CL collection too, of course


----------



## drizall

i tried the 100 decollettes, and they're such a pain for me to wear. i now wear a 70 simple a lot though.. thanks for the advice!

lovely new pair of shoes and lovely legs!!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *jenay, label24, ellielily & CRISPEDROSA* 

*label* - Here they are from above...


----------



## bab

stilly said:


> Back by popular demand...Lova Leopard Black Patent 120s
> 
> ...


 
OMG, I absolutely LOVE these!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *bab*!!! The Lovas are one of my favorites!!!


----------



## cts900

The bronze is sooooo pretty.


----------



## missgiannina

stilly said:


> I finally picked up a pair of Pigalle 120 Bronze Karungs off eBay.
> I always loved these and was happy to finally find them in my size.
> 
> It was warm last Saturday so I wore them to lunch with a Forever 21 miniskirt that my friend brought over for me to wear.



WOW!!! these are tdf... i wish i had legs like yours


----------



## stilly

Last weekend it was cold, so I tried wearing my Pigalles with some polka dot tights.
I usually wear all my CLs with bare legs but really like the look of the polka dots for a change of pace.


----------



## stilly

As a change of pace from the Pigalles, here are my Black Nappa MBBs.
I love these but haven't had the nerve to wear them to work yet...
Shown here with some of my black dresses.


----------



## stilly

Here are my Alti 160s Burgandy & Black Calf


----------



## stilly

It was nice outside on Friday so I wore the Black Altis to work with a little gray dress...:buttercup:


----------



## Vodkaine

Thank you so much for posting the bianca/alti comparison, it's clear they are different but it's not always easy to figure what style would work better with one's morphology. Bianca are wide feet friendly =)


----------



## label24

OMG!!!! all of them are so amazing on you!!!!! congrats!!!! you have the best style for shoes!!!


----------



## PyAri

Stilly you inspired me to try to wear my only pair of pigalles around te house today. 120s without a platform is no joke. You are an inspiration!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *Vodkaine, label & PyAri*!!!

*PyAri* - Keep wearing those Pigalle 120s..."practice makes perfect"!!! 
You'll pick it up!!!


----------



## _Danielle_

*Amazing you r 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ck ! stilly *..


----------



## stilly

Thanks so much *Dani*!!!

I'll post my peep toes at some point which pale in comparison to your amazing collection!!!


----------



## karwood

You are certainly the queen of  Pigalle and all styles that are Pigalle-related! You wear them sooooo well, therefore I'm not surprise you look just as fabulous in your Altis and MBB.


----------



## allbrandspls

wow amazing collection!!!! Definitely the pigalle queen. Love them all. Congrats on the new pair.


----------



## stilly

Thanks for the kind words *karwood & allbrandspls*!!!


----------



## stilly

I'm wearing my Lucifer Bow 120s out tonight with a J Crew skirt and Michael Kors sweater!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Stilly, you look gorgeous!


----------



## aoqtpi

You look fantastic! I love, love, love the Altis and MBBs on you!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *Jet & aoqtpi*!!!


----------



## mark868

Wow, this is an awsome collection. Newer thoght that someone could have more styles of Pigalle than Rihanna


----------



## stilly

mark868 said:


> Wow, this is an awsome collection. Newer thoght that someone could have more styles of Pigalle than Rihanna


 
Thank you *mark868*!!! 
I just can't resist a new pair of Pigalles!!!


----------



## label24

Please More pics!!!!!! i love all your pigalles!!!


----------



## stilly

Here are some pics of my Pigalle 120s in Magenta with the Decollete heel.

I bought these off eBay last week as they are a classic style and I wanted to own a pigalle with the decollete heel. 

These are really tight so I'm going to try to stretch them a bit before wearing them out more. They're not really as pink as they appear in the static shots. The modeling pics show what the color is really like in person.


----------



## stilly

Here are a few more shots of my classic Black Patent Pigalles...shown here with a yellow spring dress...I just love yellow dresses!


----------



## Dessye

Gorgey!!!!!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *Dessye* and *label*!!!


----------



## label24

omg how many pairs of pigalles do you have???


----------



## label24

do you have any in white???


----------



## jenayb

Perfection as usual, woman!


----------



## clothingguru

stilly said:


> It was nice outside on Friday so I wore the Black Altis to work with a little gray dress...:buttercup:



Love the Alti's on you!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *label*, *jenay* and *clothingguru*!!! 

*label *- I think I have 18 pairs of pigalles at last count but I have 2 pairs in transit that I hope to reveal this weekend. 
That will get me to an even 20 pairs!!!

I'll dig up some pics of my White Grease pigalles to post for you.
I don't seem to wear them much for some unknown reason...


----------



## ipudgybear

The Pigalles looks gorgeous with the yellow dress.  Do you think pigalles are good first shoe from CL since you have a gorgeous collection of them and I'm thinking of what my first pair should be for later on.


----------



## stilly

ipudgybear said:


> The Pigalles looks gorgeous with the yellow dress.  Do you think pigalles are good first shoe from CL since you have a gorgeous collection of them and I'm thinking of what my first pair should be for later on.


 
Thanks* ipudgybear*!!!

The Pigalles 120s were my first pair but I would only recommend them if you're used to wearing super high heels. I always wore higher heels even in my pre-CL years.

If you're not used to really high heels, you'll probably have to practice some in the 120s to get the nack. The Pigalle 100s might be a safer bet.


----------



## ashakes

Holy Pigalles!  You have so many beautiful pairs.  My favorites are the Lovas in leopard and black/white. 

And, congrats on the *Magenta* patent pigalles!  Love the yellow dress too!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *ashakes*!!!

Alas my paltry collection pales in comparison to yours!!!


----------



## juebrueren

wow .love them.Recently, I got one pair of lova from ebay...so happy


----------



## stilly

Thanks *juebrueren*!!!
I hope you love your new Lovas!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

white grease pigalles? those sound TDF *stilly*! really love the pairing of the black patent with the yellow skirt. (and i have seen magenta irl and it is stunning, congrats!)


----------



## stilly

Thanks *erin*!!!

I seem to love pairing yellow and black patent CLs.
I must have about 6 yellow dresses.
They always give me a springtime lift!!!


----------



## stilly

Here are my Pigalle 120s in White Grease 
These are actually more of a silver glitter (grease) color than white.


----------



## stilly

Here are some modeling pictures of my White Grease Pigalles.
Shown here with a White House Black Market Floral Dress and black sweater.


----------



## Blueberry12

Fantastic collection!


----------



## stilly

Thank you *Blueberry*!!!


----------



## label24

you look soooo spectacular!!!!! like always!!!!



stilly said:


> Here are some modeling pictures of my White Grease Pigalles.
> Shown here with a White House Black Market Floral Dress and black sweater.


----------



## stilly

label24 said:


> you look soooo spectacular!!!!! like always!!!!


 
Thanks *label*!!!


----------



## stilly

Here is a new pair of Pigalles 120s I just got of eBay.

They're burgandy in color and I think the seller might have dyed them.

I wore them out today to run some errands with my skinniest Aussie Nobody Denim jeans. These jeans are so skinny I can barely get my feet thru them...


----------



## ChrisyAM15

stilly said:


> Here are some modeling pictures of my White Grease Pigalles.
> Shown here with a White House Black Market Floral Dress and black sweater.


 
These are gorgeous..love how you paired them with the White House Black Market Floral Dress!!
Amazing!!!



stilly said:


> Here is a new pair of Pigalles 120s I just got of eBay.
> 
> They're burgandy in color and I think the seller might have dyed them.
> 
> I wore them out today to run some errands with my skinniest Aussie Nobody Denim jeans. These jeans are so skinny I can barely get my feet thru them...


 
Love the color of these!!!!
You look great in this outfit aswell!!


----------



## bab

The White Grease Pigalles and the floral dress are a perfect match, you look lovely! Great spring-style


----------



## Pfnille

*WOW!!* Look at those burgundy Pigalles!  They are TO DIE FOR! Wow.


----------



## _Danielle_

stunning outfits & piggis !


----------



## stilly

Thanks *ChrisyAM, bab, Pfnille *and *Dani*!!! 

I love the little piggy *Dani*!!!


----------



## label24

omg i have die and im going to pigalles heaven!!!!!!

really stilly you have the best collection i ever seen!!!



stilly said:


> Here is a new pair of Pigalles 120s I just got of eBay.
> 
> They're burgandy in color and I think the seller might have dyed them.
> 
> I wore them out today to run some errands with my skinniest Aussie Nobody Denim jeans. These jeans are so skinny I can barely get my feet thru them...


----------



## stilly

By request, here are a few more pics of my White Grease Pigalles.
I wore them out last night with a black pleated skirt & gray sweater.


----------



## BattyBugs

Perfection as always, Stilly. I love your latest additions.


----------



## 9distelle

The vamp of your Pigalles is divine!!!


----------



## Nolia

The crepe satin lace looks beautiful with your skin tone, it's almost like you have lace on your foot only!!


----------



## Dessye

Wow, love your new Burgundy Piggies!!! They look amazing as always and  your legs are so skinny and long!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *Batty, 9distelle, Nolia & Dessye*!!!


----------



## label24

pleaseeeee!!! more pics!!! we all love your style!!!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *label*!!!

Here are some more pics. My Nude Pigalle Plato 140s...


----------



## label24

I declare my self a big big fan of your collection


----------



## christian08

hi

very lovely pigalle plato heels i love your collection very sexy can you post my action shoot for you Nude Pigalle Plato 140s

thank


----------



## PyAri

stilly said:


> Here is a new pair of *Pigalles 120s* I just got of eBay.
> They're burgandy in color and I think the seller might have dyed them.
> I wore them out today *to run some errands* with my skinniest Aussie Nobody Denim jeans. These jeans are so skinny I can barely get my feet thru them...



Did you say run errands?


----------



## stilly

Thanks* label *& *christian*!!!

*christian* - I'll try to take some Plato action shots but I'm not that good at doing action pics...

*PyAri* - Yes I wore the new pigalles on some quick errands trying to break them in. I usually do that with all my new CLs.


----------



## too_cute

awe worthy pigalle collection!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

*Stilly*, I've had a change of heart about the Pigalle Plato, I really didn't expect them to look that great, since the Pigalle wouldn't be the same with a platform, they look just fine now that I see them on someone, if I ever get a Pigalle it will be the Plato  My question is how many pairs of Pigalles do you have? I say at least 25 

You look gorgeous as always


----------



## stilly

Thanks *too_cute*!!!

*LouboutinHottie* - I wore my Platos again the weekend and love really them. They look great with my skinny jeans.

I actually only have about 20 pairs of Pigalles. I just bought 2 new pairs in the last month that got me to 20. I have 40+ pairs of CLs so its only about half my collection. Of course there are always a few pairs of Pigalles I'm always seraching so maybe if I'm lucky I'll have 25 pair by year-end!!!

Thanks for kind words!!! I have a few more pairs of Pigalles to post this week...


----------



## stilly

Here are a couple shots of my Nude Pigalle Plato 140s that I wore this weekend with some skinny jeans...


----------



## chloe speaks

thanks for the photos stilly. they look so much cooler w/ modeling shots than of the shoe by itself. (can i ask where you found them?)

those nudes look like they could be my "nude". it's funny how the nude varies...those almost look like camel but a little lighter!


----------



## stilly

chloe speaks said:


> thanks for the photos stilly. they look so much cooler w/ modeling shots than of the shoe by itself. (can i ask where you found them?)
> 
> those nudes look like they could be my "nude". it's funny how the nude varies...those almost look like camel but a little lighter!


 

Thanks *chloe*!!!
The color is actually much lighter and pinker in person.
They only look more tan in those pictures due to the picture lighting.

Here are a few more modeling pics I had...


----------



## PeepToe

Ooooohhhh! I just love the nude Plato!! I have been lusting after it but I just dont feel right in Pigalles.


----------



## mark868

Wow, f... hot Stilly !


----------



## stilly

Thanks* Peep *&* mark*!!!


----------



## stilly

Here are my Cork Pigalle 120s. I got these as a gift off Bonanza from a lovely tPFer a few months ago and I've been waiting for the nice weather to wear them out.


----------



## stilly

Here are my Cork Pigalle 120s with a pair of super skinny Joes leggings that I wore over the weekend.


----------



## bornfree

you look sooooo good in pigalle 120s! wish i can walk in those


----------



## label24

soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo amazing!!!!


----------



## PyAri

The cork ones look pretty cool Stilly!  What top did ya pair them with?


----------



## brittnybrittny

I love your Gorgeous Collection of Pigalle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Gorgeous,Gorgeous,Gorgeousssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Cool Pigalle collection....


----------



## jenayb

Beautiful, *stills*!! 

And you're in pants!!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *bornfree, label, PyAri, brittnybrittny, Lizzie *& *jenay*!!! 

*PyAri *- It was a casual night at the movies so I just wore a white tee and a cashmere cardigan.

*jenay* - Yes I love to wear skinny jeans. Dress pants not so much...


----------



## ntntgo

*Stilly*-those shoes, those legs.  You are a vision right out of a 40's Film Noir.  I love everything. You have such style.


----------



## stilly

ntntgo said:


> *Stilly*-those shoes, those legs. You are a vision right out of a 40's Film Noir. I love everything. You have such style.


 
Thanks Nat!!! 
I'm trying to get some good pics of the Blue Ostrichs before I post them.
They're gorgeous shoes!!!


----------



## ntntgo

stilly said:


> Thanks Nat!!!
> I'm trying to get some good pics of the Blue Ostrichs before I post them.
> They're gorgeous shoes!!!


 

*Stilly*, can't wait.  They will look amazing on you.  They were made for you, not me.  I'm so glad you have them.  It makes me happy that you have them.


----------



## stilly

Some more pics of my Black Kid Pigalle 120s.

These are a true classic that I wear everywhere.


----------



## stilly

I few pictures of my Lucifer Bows before I head out tonight...


----------



## Dessye

Looking' good, lookin' very good!   So wish I could wear Pigalle/Lucifer Bow 120...  I had to take them off after about 10 minutes of walking in them.


----------



## GCGDanielle

The Pigalle style was made for you.  I think Msr. Louboutin needs to use you exclusively for Pigalle modeling!


----------



## tall_beach_girl

Your Pigalles are amazing!!!  Love the collection...


----------



## stilly

Thank you *GCGDanielle* & *tall_beach_ girl*!!!

Thanks *Dessye*!!! I love really the Lucifers but I still have to be careful not to spike myself when I wear them...


----------



## stilly

It was so nice out today that I decided to wear this Ralph Lauren skirt with my Black Patent Pigalle 120s...


----------



## PyAri

Looking great Stilly!  Love the LBs!


----------



## rdgldy

The cork pigalles are great!!


----------



## mmmoussighi

Wow!  This was my first time through the whole thread, and all I can say is WOW!


----------



## erinmiyu

ahh *stilly*, seriously, as everyone has said you are perfection in pigalles! i adore that cream and lace skirt, too.


----------



## stilly

Thanks *PyAri, rdgldy, mmmoussighi, Sara_steve *and *erin*!!!


----------



## stilly

I decided to wear a yellow print dress & sweater with my Pigalle Mimosas today.

Spring is here!!!


----------



## *MJ*

^^This is so springy and feminine!! I love it!!


----------



## Dessye

I love your outfits, Stilly!!  You look beautiful and the pigalles so so perfect with this outfit!


----------



## jenayb

*Stils* you look great babe!


----------



## Nolia

stilly said:


> I decided to wear a yellow print dress & sweater with my Pigalle Mimosas today.
> 
> Spring is here!!!



It's still rainy and depressing here but your pic really brightens everything up!! I LOVE IT~


----------



## needloub

stilly said:


> I decided to wear a yellow print dress & sweater with my Pigalle Mimosas today.
> 
> Spring is here!!!



So bright! I love it all!


----------



## LVoepink

I love your collection!


----------



## PeepToe

stilly said:


> I decided to wear a yellow print dress & sweater with my Pigalle Mimosas today.
> 
> Spring is here!!!


Great outfit!


----------



## stilly

*MJ, Dessye, jenay, Nolia, needloub, LVoepink *& *Peep*!!!

You ladies are so sweet!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore my Lucifer Bows out to an early dinner tonight.
Thankfully we just beat the rain...


----------



## *MJ*

VA VA VOOM Stilly!!! Sexy mama!! The Lucifers are fierce!!


----------



## 9distelle

Beautiful, awesome combinations!!!
...Love how your legs look in these!!!


----------



## pc7279

stilly said:


> *Breaks over...Back to the Pigalle Parade!!!*
> 
> Here are my Pigalle 120 Blue Patent Leopards with the sculpted heel.
> Shown here with my J Brand skinny jeans.
> 
> I wear these all the time with dresses, skirts and jeans. Another "go-to" shoe...


 
can give us a picture of these seen from above?


----------



## luvluv

OMG!! Amazing!!


----------



## Dessye

Awesome, *Stilly*!!  Lucky duck that you can walk so well in your Lucifers!!


----------



## zjajkj

I envy all ladies with the kinda feet to wear a pointed covered shoe!! I can't.. Not even covered heels. I hate my feet!!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *MJ, 9distelle, luvluv, Dessye *& *dinitegrity*!!!


----------



## cts900

stilly said:


> I wore my Lucifer Bows out to an early dinner tonight.
> Thankfully we just beat the rain...



Gorgeous!


----------



## imelda74

Omg your collection is TDF.  The Lovas are my faves but they are all beautiful.  Now your outfits are amazing.  You dress so well.  Love the yellow with the black patent Piggis.  Gorgeous.  
Do you feel like wearing your CL's contributed to your amazing legs?  I am asking because I can feel the burn when I wear my Decolts.


----------



## BattyBugs

Stilly, not only do I love your collection, I love your modeling photos. You are so gorgeous!


----------



## Hipployta

stilly said:


> You girls have inspired me to start my own thread dedicated to my beloved collection of CL Pigalles.
> 
> Later I'll post my growing collection of non-Pigalle CLs (thus the Plus in the thread title) here but I'd like to start by introducing you to my pigalle collection.
> 
> Most of the pics you'll see here will be modeling shots featuring me in my CLs with a variety of dresses, skirts and skinny jeans (I almost never wear pants). I keep a camera near my foyer and tend to take pictures of my outfits when I leave the house. What you'll see here is a collection of photos that I've amassed over the past 3 years or so.
> 
> I'll try to update the thread a few times week with new pics.
> 
> To start out, below are pictures of my pigalle collection along with pictures of my "pigalle cousins"...the lovas and twistchats which I also adore.
> 
> So here is a shot of my base pigalle collection, all 120s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shoes pictured above are:
> 
> *Front Row:* Pigalle 120 Black Patent (Sculpted Heel), Pigalle 120 Black/Brown Leopard Patent, Pigalle 120 Black/Blue Leopard Patent, Pigalle 120 Black Patent, Pigalle 120 Crepe Satin/Lace Bouquet, Pigalle 120 Red Patent Calf
> 
> *Back Row: *Pigalle 120 Black Patent, Pigalle 120 Black Kid, Pigalle 120 Cork, Pigalle 120 White Grease Patent Calf, Pigalle 120 Jean Blue Denim, Pigalle 120 Black Patent



So this post single handily changed my view on Pigalles...next shoe to look for LOL


----------



## Dessye

*Stilly*, didn't see the pic of your Blue leopard Piggies! Excellent with the jeans   You should wear jeans more often (not that you don't look fab in skirts) but it brings out the length of your legs!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *cts, imelda74, Batty, Hipployta *and *Dessye*!!!
You ladies are so nice!!!

*imelda74* - I don't know if my high heels have toned my legs over the years. I do wear high heels all the time...to work, on weekends, out at night, everywhere!!! It seems I can't get enough high heels as I seem to be buying more CLs that are 120mm, 150mm or 160mm in height. The higher the better in my book!!!


----------



## jenayb

Lucifer Bow


----------



## stilly

Dessye said:


> *Stilly*, didn't see the pic of your Blue leopard Piggies! Excellent with the jeans  You should wear jeans more often (not that you don't look fab in skirts) but it brings out the length of your legs!


 

Just for you *Dessye* some more pics of my Black/Blue Patent Leopard Pigalle 120s...here with a new navy Anthropologie dress I got last week


----------



## stilly

pc7279 said:


> can give us a picture of these seen from above?


 
*pc7279* - Here's some pictures of the Black/Blue Leopards from above...


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> Just for you *Dessye* some more pics of my Black/Blue Patent Leopard Pigalle 120s...here with a new navy Anthropologie dress I got last week


 
Awww, that's so sweet of you *Stilly*! :smooch  That outfit is gorgeous!   Anthro!!


----------



## stilly

Dessye said:


> Awww, that's so sweet of you *Stilly*! :smooch That outfit is gorgeous!  Anthro!!


 

Thanks *Dess*!!!


----------



## stilly

Here are some of the non-Pigalles in my CL collection.

Black Calf Lady Peep slingbacks that I wore today with a gray dress.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

congrats Stilly! some great new shoes!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *CEC*!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Lovely! Is this an addition or just posting a pair you already own that hasn't been posted yet? Either way you look gorgeous.


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> Here are some of the non-Pigalles in my CL collection.
> 
> Black Calf Lady Peep slingbacks that I wore today with a gray dress.



Omigosh! Gorgeous!!!   I love those on you --- they are a perfect fit!


----------



## KlassicKouture

I could watch this parade go by anytime! Fantastic collection!!


----------



## jeshika

the lady peep slings look great, *stilly*!


----------



## 9distelle

how the LP Slingback look on your awesome legs & feet!


----------



## label24

stilly do you have a lady peep in patent leather black????


----------



## stilly

Thanks* LouboutinHottie, Dessye, KlassicKouture, jeshika & 9distelle*!!! 

*label24* - I do have Black Patent Lady Peeps but I don't really have any good pictures of them. Here's two pics I could find. I'll try to wear them this weekend and take some better photos.


----------



## stilly

LouboutinHottie said:


> Lovely! Is this an addition or just posting a pair you already own that hasn't been posted yet? Either way you look gorgeous.


 
Thanks *LouboutinHottie*!!!

Yes I posted some pics of the Lady Peep Slingbacks in the New Purchases thread a few months ago but not to my thread.

I'm slowing posting all my non-Pigalles to my thread. 
I've got about 10 more pairs or so to post. 
The peep-toes are now coming out of a long winter's hibernation!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

stilly said:


> Thanks *LouboutinHottie*!!!
> 
> Yes I posted some pics of the Lady Peep Slingbacks in the New Purchases thread a few months ago but not to my thread.
> 
> I'm slowing posting all my non-Pigalles to my thread.
> I've got about 10 more pairs or so to post.
> The peep-toes are now coming out of a long winter's hibernation!!!


 
 can't wait to see all the non-pigalles lol. Love looking at collections, especially new (to me) collections.


----------



## label24

Tks Stilly!!!! I have a question for fou!!! 

when you walk with the Lady peep...... do not feel that the heel has a lot of movement back and forth??



stilly said:


> Thanks* LouboutinHottie, Dessye, KlassicKouture, jeshika & 9distelle*!!!
> 
> *label24* - I do have Black Patent Lady Peeps but I don't really have any good pictures of them. Here's two pics I could find. I'll try to wear them this weekend and take some better photos.


----------



## stilly

label24 said:


> Tks Stilly!!!! I have a question for fou!!!
> 
> when you walk with the Lady peep...... do not feel that the heel has a lot of movement back and forth??


 

*label *- I haven't really felt them moving back and forth but I really have worn them that much so far. I bought them before Christmas and the weather really has not been too nice until now. I'll let you know if I feel anything in my next few wearings.


----------



## label24

Tks!!! because the heel of my shoe moves everytime i walk on them!!!! it so uncomfortable!!!




stilly said:


> *label *- I haven't really felt them moving back and forth but I really have worn them that much so far. I bought them before Christmas and the weather really has not been too nice until now. I'll let you know if I feel anything in my next few wearings.


----------



## BatLoverGirl

Oh wow I'm so envious of your collection! I'm still saving up for a pair of Patent Black Pigalles (text books come first) and I'm kind of living vicariously through your pictures lol. Gosh your shoes are gorgeous, a girl can dream.


----------



## stilly

BatLoverGirl said:


> Oh wow I'm so envious of your collection! I'm still saving up for a pair of Patent Black Pigalles (text books come first) and I'm kind of living vicariously through your pictures lol. Gosh your shoes are gorgeous, a girl can dream.


 

Thank you *BatLoverGirl*!!!

You'll love the Black Patent Pigalles.
They're my first and still favorite pair of CLs!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore my trusty Black Patent Pigalles today with a black cardigan and a short orange skirt.

I usually don't buy clothes in orange but I bought this skirt on a lark because it seemed unique.


----------



## mal

smokin!


----------



## Perfect Day

pure class and style


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Love your shoes!! Those LP slingback are TDF !!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *mal, Perfect Day & CRISPEDROSA*!!!


----------



## stilly

Here are my Black Patent Georgineta 120's.
These are a bit too small so I only wear them occasionally.
I wore them to work on Friday with a gray dress.


----------



## misselizabeth22

Pretty!


----------



## stilly

misselizabeth22 said:


> Pretty!


 

Thanks *misselizabeth*!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore a pair of skinny jeans with my Black Patent Pigalles out for dinner and a movie on Saturday.


----------



## mal

love the Pigalles with the skinnys, and the Georginetas are divine


----------



## stilly

mal said:


> love the Pigalles with the skinnys, and the Georginetas are divine


 
Thanks *mal*!!! 

I continued the theme today wearing my Nude Pigalles with a pair of Joes Jeans jeggings...


----------



## hazeltt

Love all you outfits! I think I need to get myself a pair of nude Pigalles soon..


----------



## cts900

You always look great.


----------



## Miss T.

stilly said:


> Thanks *mal*!!!
> 
> I continued the theme today wearing my Nude Pigalles with a pair of Joes Jeans jeggings...




 I love this look!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *hazeltt, cts & Miss T.*!!! 
You're all so sweet!


----------



## label24

I've proven for me is much easier to walk in the Pigalle 120 that the lady peep .....


----------



## stilly

label24 said:


> I've proven for me is much easier to walk in the Pigalle 120 that the lady peep .....


 

*label* - I agree that the Pigalle 120s are easier to walk in than the Lady Peeps. The 150 heel on the Lady Peeps is very thin and always seems a bit woobly to me. Its definitely an "evening shoe" for me only to be worn for short distances.


----------



## stilly

Here is my latest pair of Pigalles and best yet!!! 

I bought these off a lovely tPFer a few months ago.
She put a lot of TLC into them and now they're perfect.
They are certainly the most expensive and unique pair of Pigalles I own and my first pair of exotics.

I present my Navy Blue Ostrich Pigalle 120s:


----------



## imelda74

^^^^^^ TDF


----------



## stilly

imelda74 said:


> ^^^^^^ TDF


 

Thanks *imelda*!!!


----------



## jenayb

I commented in the post your latest and greatest thread, but I must post here, as well. Those Ostrich Pigalles are simply stunning on you. I am dying over here, babe - they are your perfect shoe!


----------



## stilly

Some more pics of my new Navy Blue Ostrich Pigalles.
Shown here with a neutral pleated skirt I got from ShopBop:


----------



## meltdown_ice

You have my ultimate holy grail shoe!! Congrats, they are absolutely stunning!  I die


----------



## stilly

A few more of my precious Ostrich Pigalles.
I really LOVE these!!! 

I've probably worn them a dozen times already with a number of different outfits.

Here they are with a floral print dress and shrug that I wore to work last week:


----------



## label24

Stilly pics from above please!!! They are amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## mal

Oh, dear! They are just perfect on you-congrats... so glad you got them!


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> Here is my latest pair of Pigalles and best yet!!!
> 
> I bought these off a lovely tPFer a few months ago.
> She put a lot of TLC into them and now they're perfect.
> They are certainly the most expensive and unique pair of Pigalles I own and my first pair of exotics.
> 
> I present my Navy Blue Ostrich Pigalle 120s:


 
 You got them! Yah!!! I ABSOLUTELY DIE!!!!


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

wowwwwwww! i just went through your whole thread & your shoes are all amazing!! i think i need a pair of pigalle's now!


----------



## chloe speaks

Stilly, I've followed somewhat the saga of the Blue Ostrich Pigalles, and they certainly are worth it. A beautiful and very unique pair - enjoy them! 

Will you tell us a little about the sizing in them? I recently discovered that Ostrich is apparently very stiff, so given your knowledge about Pigalles (which generally takes some time to wear into), how are you doing in these and how did they size?


----------



## CelticLuv

Stilly, I commented on your Ostrich Pigalle's in the Purchases thread but need to say again how GORGEOUS they truly are!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Yay! You got them!!!!


----------



## imskyhigh

seriously, those are IN-SANE!


----------



## PeepToe

stilly said:


> Here is my latest pair of Pigalles and best yet!!!
> 
> I bought these off a lovely tPFer a few months ago.
> She put a lot of TLC into them and now they're perfect.
> They are certainly the most expensive and unique pair of Pigalles I own and my first pair of exotics.
> 
> I present my Navy Blue Ostrich Pigalle 120s:



 those look fantastic on you


----------



## label24

stilly can I ask a favor?? could you take a picture of your declic alti & lady peep to compare the three different height heels ?????


----------



## stilly

Thank you *label, Dessye, GabLVoesvuitton, chloe, CelticLuv, misselizabeth, imskyhigh & Peeptoe*!!!



Yes I couldn't resist buying the Blue Ostrichs from a fellow tPFer.
I've had them for a month or two now and absolutely love them.
I just got to taking some pics over the last few weeks.


----------



## stilly

chloe speaks said:


> Stilly, I've followed somewhat the saga of the Blue Ostrich Pigalles, and they certainly are worth it. A beautiful and very unique pair - enjoy them!
> 
> Will you tell us a little about the sizing in them? I recently discovered that Ostrich is apparently very stiff, so given your knowledge about Pigalles (which generally takes some time to wear into), how are you doing in these and how did they size?


 
Thanks *chloe*!!!
Yes these shoes have had an interesting life.

The Ostrich doesn't seem that stiff to me. Its certainly no stiffer than my patent Pigalles. I've worn them at least a half dozen times and they are as comfortable as any of my other Pigalles. The sizing also seems to be about the same as my other Pigalle 120s.


----------



## stilly

label24 said:


> stilly can I ask a favor?? could you take a picture of your declic alti & lady peep to compare the three different height heels ?????


 
*label* - I'll try to take some pics this weekend when I'm back home.

I know the heel is about the same height on the Alti and Lady Peep.

The Declics will be lower since they're only 140s vs. the 160 and 150 heel on the other two.


----------



## label24

tks!!! you´re amazing!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Stilly you have an amazing collection. Congrats on the Ostrich Pigalles they are STUNNING!!!


----------



## stilly

NANI1972 said:


> Stilly you have an amazing collection. Congrats on the Ostrich Pigalles they are STUNNING!!!


 
Thanks *NANI*!!!


----------



## stilly

label24 said:


> stilly can I ask a favor?? could you take a picture of your declic alti & lady peep to compare the three different height heels ?????


 
Here you go *label*...

A comparison of the heels on the Declic 140, Alti 160 and Lady Peep 150 from left to right. The Lady Peep is actually slightly taller overall due to the higher platform.


----------



## stilly

label24 said:


> stilly can I ask a favor?? could you take a picture of your declic alti & lady peep to compare the three different height heels ?????


 
Here you go *label*...

A comparison of the heels on the Declic 140, Alti 160 and Lady Peep 150 from left to right. The Lady Peep is actually the tallest heel due to the higher platform.


----------



## KlassicKouture

The ostrich piggies look perfect on you...actually, all of your shoes look amazing on you!!


----------



## label24

stilly you're wonderful !!!!!, I never could buy the declic and wanted to know if there was much difference in heel height and thought that the heel of the alti was wider than the lady peed but they look very similar


----------



## Flip88

Blue Ostrich Pigalles ...... perfection.


----------



## stilly

Thanks *Klassic, label & Flip*!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

*stilly*, those ostrich pigalles are amazing on you! i didn't realize you had the LP, alti and declic 140. i'll continue to live vicariously on shoes i can't walk in


----------



## stilly

erinmiyu said:


> *stilly*, those ostrich pigalles are amazing on you! i didn't realize you had the LP, alti and declic 140. i'll continue to live vicariously on shoes i can't walk in


 
Thanks *erin*!!!


----------



## stilly

Here are my Black Patent Rolando 120s


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Stilly I love the Ostrich Piggies!! So beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## madaddie

Stilly, your collection is amazing!!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *LouboutinHottie & madaddie*!!!

I love my Ostrich piggies!!!


----------



## misselizabeth22

Very pretty!


----------



## stilly

misselizabeth22 said:


> Very pretty!


 
Thanks *miss e*!!!


----------



## stilly

Here are my new Black Kid Pigalles paired with a black & white polka dot dress that I wore for a Mom's Day luncheon...


----------



## candyapples88

*Stilly* - You never fail


----------



## Faraasha

Gorgeous!


----------



## Miccch

Nice collection!!! omg


----------



## bellajanie84

Stilly- I envy your collection!! Also those legs! I had a question on which method do you prefer to keep the soles red, since all from what I see all your shoes look new!


----------



## PeepToe

stilly said:


> Here you go *label*...
> 
> A comparison of the heels on the Declic 140, Alti 160 and Lady Peep 150 from left to right. The Lady Peep is actually slightly taller overall due to the higher platform.



Is this why my maleva 150 is the same height as my Alti 160? It's been driving nuts. The actual heel on them both come to the same height


----------



## Miss T.

stilly said:


> A few more of my precious Ostrich Pigalles.
> I really LOVE these!!!
> 
> I've probably worn them a dozen times already with a number of different outfits.
> 
> Here they are with a floral print dress and shrug that I wore to work last week:



Congrats! They are stunning and you wear them so well.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

stilly said:


> Here are my Black Patent Rolando 120s



My god those Rolandos look divine! Most people don't have them because of the toe-cleavage, my skin bunches up at the sides when I tried on the Rolandos. your feet look PERFECT in those! You must have like narrow feet and a perfect arch. Ugh I hate my wide/average feet


----------



## stilly

Thanks *candyapples, Faraasha, Miccch, Panoramix, bellajanie, PeepToe, Miss T. & LouboutinHottie*!!!


----------



## stilly

bellajanie84 said:


> Stilly- I envy your collection!! Also those legs! I had a question on which method do you prefer to keep the soles red, since all from what I see all your shoes look new!


 
Thanks *bellajanie*!!!

Most of these are newer pairs so they don't have them much wear on them yet.

This pair has the red vibram soles (like many of CLs) so the bottoms stay nice and red!!!


----------



## stilly

LouboutinHottie said:


> My god those Rolandos look divine! Most people don't have them because of the toe-cleavage, my skin bunches up at the sides when I tried on the Rolandos. your feet look PERFECT in those! You must have like narrow feet and a perfect arch. Ugh I hate my wide/average feet


 
Thanks for the sweet words!!!

My feet aren't really that narrow and the Rolandos hurt my toes if I wear them for more than a few hours. I love the toe cleavage though so I suffer a bit!!!


----------



## stilly

PeepToe said:


> Is this why my maleva 150 is the same height as my Alti 160? It's been driving nuts. The actual heel on them both come to the same height


 
Peep - The heel heights seem to be a very rough measurement and I think they're measured on smaller size shoes. Most of my 150s seem to be about the same height as the 160s...


----------



## stilly

I wore my cork piggies with my J. Brand skinnys for a quick run to the grocery store tonight...


----------



## LouboutinHottie

stilly said:


> I wore my cork piggies with my J. Brand skinnys for a quick run to the grocery store tonight...



 I am not a fan of cork but oh those are gorgeous. Stilly you make me love cork!


----------



## FashionGoddess

stilly said:


> I wore my cork piggies with my J. Brand skinnys for a quick run to the grocery store tonight...


I love your cork Pigalle!


----------



## stilly

Panoramix0903 said:


> Please, make more detailed photos of your legs in these wonderful high heels.
> Thanks a lot


 
*Thank you!!!*


----------



## stilly

LouboutinHottie said:


> I am not a fan of cork but oh those are gorgeous. Stilly you make me love cork!


 
Thanks!!! 
I love the corks since they're a nice change of pace from the standard patent or kid CLs.


----------



## stilly

FashionGoddess said:


> I love your cork Pigalle!


 
Thanks *FashionGoddess*!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the new additions, Stilly!


----------



## stilly

BattyBugs said:


> Love the new additions, Stilly!


 
Thanks *Batty*!!!


----------



## stilly

My well-used Black Patent Pigalles heading out for dinner tonight. 
I wore them with a charcoal skirt and black cardigan.


----------



## stilly

Here are a few more shots of my Black Kid Alti 160s


----------



## jeshika

Love your altis, *Stilly*!


----------



## mal

Wow, those Altis are tdf on you!!!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *jeshika & mal*!!!


----------



## label24

stilly you really have very good taste!!!!!!


----------



## madaddie

I love visiting this thread to see your fabulous shoes!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *label & madaddie*!!!
You're sweet!!!


----------



## stilly

It was a little rainy on Sunday so I wore my Black Nappa Declic 140s and a gray dress to brunch. These are probably my most worn CLs and they have been through it all...


----------



## oxox

I love seeing your modelling pics! 

And your shoes are in such fantastic condition!


----------



## stilly

oxox said:


> I love seeing your modelling pics!
> 
> And your shoes are in such fantastic condition!


 

Thank you oxox!!!

I try to take care with my CLs...


----------



## shaggy360

Outstanding thread! Glad you snuck in some pictures of your Alti 160s and Declic 140s! I think I need to get my wife a pair of the Declics (if I can find them!).


----------



## imelda74

stilly said:


> A few more of my precious Ostrich Pigalles.
> I really LOVE these!!!
> 
> I've probably worn them a dozen times already with a number of different outfits.
> 
> Here they are with a floral print dress and shrug that I wore to work last week:


 
LOVE LOVE LOVE this dress. sooooo pretty.


----------



## imelda74

stilly said:


> Here are my new Black Kid Pigalles paired with a black & white polka dot dress that I wore for a Mom's Day luncheon...


 
I know this thread is all about the shoes but OMG looooove the dress.


----------



## stilly

imelda74 said:


> I know this thread is all about the shoes but OMG looooove the dress.


 

Thanks so much imelda!!! 

For me its as much about the outfits as it is the CLs!!!
I'm a bit old fashioned and just love dresses & skirts with my heels!!!


----------



## stilly

Here are my Black Kid Isado 120s.

I love the look of these but they're a bit tight so I don't wear them too often.
I got them off eBay a while back and unfortunately the previously owner had hard, black rubber soles applied that feel a bit stiff when I wear them for more than a few hours. I still love the strappy look!!!


----------



## erinmiyu

gahhh! isados are so completely sexy! love those *stilly*. i'mma keep my eyes peeled so i can be a shoe twin!


----------



## label24

I´m in love of your collection!!!!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *erin* and *labe*l!!!

I think the Isados are a few years old but they're definitely a unique style!!!


----------



## MPI




----------



## imelda74

stilly said:


> Thanks so much imelda!!!
> 
> For me its as much about the outfits as it is the CLs!!!
> I'm a bit old fashioned and just love dresses & skirts with my heels!!!


 
dont ever change that.


----------



## BattyBugs

You look sexy in the Isados, Stilly. Heck, you are sexy in all of your Pigalles.


----------



## KlassicKouture

Amazing!! You have such great legs!


----------



## Perfect Day

all are gorgeous but especially the ostrich ones.


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> Here are my Black Kid Isado 120s.
> 
> I love the look of these but they're a bit tight so I don't wear them too often.
> I got them off eBay a while back and unfortunately the previously owner had hard, black rubber soles applied that feel a bit stiff when I wear them for more than a few hours. I still love the strappy look!!!



OMG!   Those are incredible, *Stilly*!  And look so stunning on you!


----------



## stilly

Thank you *MPI, imelda, Batty, Klassic, Perfect Day & Dessye*!!!

You're all so sweet!!!


----------



## stilly

Here are some pics of my Black Kid Feticha 120s

I find these really pretty comfortable and I just love the curved heel.

They're a great "wear to work" pair of heels for me.


----------



## KlassicKouture

^^^ Oh I wish I'd gotten a pair of those when I had the chance! They're so sexy!!


----------



## stilly

KlassicKouture said:


> ^^^ Oh I wish I'd gotten a pair of those when I had the chance! They're so sexy!!


 

Thanks *Klassic*!!!
Keep an eye on eBay. That's where I picked up mine.


----------



## shaggy360

Stilly,
From what I understand, there are 3 possible heels available with the Pigalle 120. The shaped heel, the straight heel, and a 3rd - The Decollete heel. Do you have all 3 and where oh where did you find that 3rd heel...the Decollete?


----------



## stilly

shaggy360 said:


> Stilly,
> From what I understand, there are 3 possible heels available with the Pigalle 120. The shaped heel, the straight heel, and a 3rd - The Decollete heel. Do you have all 3 and where oh where did you find that 3rd heel...the Decollete?


 

*shaggy* - Most of my Pigalles 120s are the straight heel which is the most common. I also have few pairs with the sculpted heel, two are leopard prints and the other is a classic black patent. I only have one pair of Pigalles with the decollete heel and that is the Patent Magenta which I purchased off eBay a few months ago. I don't believe they are making the sculpted or decollete heel any longer. All the latest Pigalles have the straight heel only.

Thanks for stopping by!!!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Gorgeous New Additions Stilly ! Loving the altis


----------



## stilly

Thanks *adctd*!!!


----------



## stilly

Here are my Black Kid Bananas that I wore to brunch today with a floral dress.
I love the toe cleavage on these with the super thin vamp.
It's a beautiful weekend for peep toes!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

first! love them stilly you look stunning as always.


----------



## BattyBugs

Gorgeous!


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Those are hotttt Stilly !


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

lovely collection


----------



## chloe speaks

beauties as usual stilly!


----------



## Chloeloves

I heart the thin vamp on these!! stunning


----------



## PeepToe

You look great as usual!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Hey *Stilly*, hopefully going to buy my first Pigalle this weekend in Toronto, I'll be bummed if they don't have it.  Any tips? Since you're the Pigalle master, I thought it'd be useful.  I know about the Blister Block from BandAid in the Pigalle thread, and the sizing. I just don't know about comfort, do you find Pigalles comfortable?


----------



## stilly

Thanks *LouboutinHottie, Batty, adctd2, LV-PRADA, chloe speaks, chloeloves & Peep*!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Beautiful Bananas! Love your dress too!


----------



## stilly

LouboutinHottie said:


> Hey *Stilly*, hopefully going to buy my first Pigalle this weekend in Toronto, I'll be bummed if they don't have it.  Any tips? Since you're the Pigalle master, I thought it'd be useful.  I know about the Blister Block from BandAid in the Pigalle thread, and the sizing. I just don't know about comfort, do you find Pigalles comfortable?


 

*LH* - Good luck with the new Pigalles!!! Yes the blister block helps but practicing walking in them is probably the key. Yes I find them comfortable after you wear them a few times and break them in. You need to stick with them and let them adjust to your feet and stretch a bit before they're comfortable.

Take a look at the good advice on the Pigalle 120 thread. I usually size down a half to one full size. They seem to be making the Pigalles a bit larger now so I would recommend at least one full size down. Trying them on at a store would be best since some people have noted they took 2 or more sizes down. They will stretch so make so make sure you don't buy them too loose or they'll be impossible to wear.

Good luck!!! Have fun in Toronto...it's a great city!!!
Please post pics!!!


----------



## stilly

It was so nice out today I decided to wear my Leopard Lova 120s to work.

I wore them with a black Tart dress and my everyday Kate Spade black bag.


----------



## stilly

l.a_girl19 said:


> Beautiful Bananas! Love your dress too!


 
Thanks *l.a*!!!


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> Here are my Black Kid Bananas that I wore to brunch today with a floral dress.
> I love the toe cleavage on these with the super thin vamp.
> It's a beautiful weekend for peep toes!!!


 
  They look stunning on you!  I'm jelly of your feet   And love the Lovas!


----------



## stilly

Dessye said:


> They look stunning on you! I'm jelly of your feet  And love the Lovas!


 

Thanks Dessye!!!
You're so sweet...


----------



## cheap_trck

Stillyyor piggies copllection are stunning, I am so envy of you (in a good way)
thanks a lot for sharing it with us mortals


----------



## stilly

Here are my Black Kid Titi 120s with the Red Toe.
I wore these to the airport this week on a business trip and got some nice compliments from the TSA guys.
Strangely enough, in the security line I was right in back of a young woman in a business suit with a nice pair of Nude Simples.


----------



## stilly

cheap_trck said:


> Stillyyor piggies copllection are stunning, I am so envy of you (in a good way)
> thanks a lot for sharing it with us mortals


 

Thanks *cheap_trck*!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Love the Titis & the Lovas!


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> Here are my Black Kid Titi 120s with the Red Toe.
> I wore these to the airport this week on a business trip and got some nice compliments from the TSA guys.
> Strangely enough, in the security line I was right in back of a young woman in a business suit with a nice pair of Nude Simples.


 
Is there a shoe that doesn't look stunning on you????   I tried on Titis but they looked funny on me but you pull them off beautifully.


----------



## stilly

Dessye said:


> Is there a shoe that doesn't look stunning on you????  I tried on Titis but they looked funny on me but you pull them off beautifully.


 

Thanks Dessye!!!
I love the Titis but really have worn them that much.
I'm pulling out all peep toes now that the warm weather is here!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Alti 160s that I wore to work then dinner on Friday with a black dress


----------



## erinmiyu

*stilly* all of your outfits are lovely! i absolutely adore how you are able to make these incredibly sexy shoes look very classic and elegant.


----------



## label24

I'm in love of your alti´s!!!!!!! with the old high heel!!!!!!!!.....


----------



## rock_girl

*Stilly *- You have the most _spectacular _collection of *Pigalles* I've ever seen!  The Ostrich pair are TDF, the Lovas are flirty, the Lucifers and Leopards are edgy, and the Isados and Twistochats are a modern spin on a classic shoe.

Your whole collection is fantastic...but the piggies take the cake!


----------



## needloub

Love the Lova's, Titi's, and especially your Alti's...such a classic!!


----------



## jancedtif

stilly said:


> Here are some modeling pictures of my White Grease Pigalles.
> Shown here with a White House Black Market Floral Dress and black sweater.





stilly said:


> Some more pics of my Black Kid Pigalle 120s.
> 
> These are a true classic that I wear everywhere.



Gorgeous outfits!  Congrats on your ostrich Pigalles!  You have impeccable taste *Stilly*!!


----------



## Nolia

Oh those Altis!!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *erin, label, rock_girl, needloub,jancedtif & Nolia *for all the kind sentiments!!!


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> Here are my Black Kid Titi 120s with the Red Toe.
> I wore these to the airport this week on a business trip and got some nice compliments from the TSA guys.
> Strangely enough, in the security line I was right in back of a young woman in a business suit with a nice pair of Nude Simples.


how Titi's look on your stunning feet & legs!!
the nail polish on toes as well!


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> Black Alti 160s that I wore to work then dinner on Friday with a black dress


 




How do you do it? You seriously have one of the best pairs of legs on tPF!


----------



## stilly

Dessye said:


> How do you do it? You seriously have one of the best pairs of legs on tPF!


 

Thanks *Dessye*!!!
You always make me feel good!!!


----------



## stilly

9distelle said:


> how Titi's look on your stunning feet & legs!!
> the nail polish on toes as well!


 

Thanks *9distelle*!!!
You're so sweet!!!


----------



## ina_ann

Amazing collection! My first pair of Cl's was black satin Pigalle 100...still can't pull off the 120's. Beautiful, thanks for sharing these!


----------



## angie519

stilly said:


> Here are my Black Kid Titi 120s with the Red Toe.
> I wore these to the airport this week on a business trip and got some nice compliments from the TSA guys.
> Strangely enough, in the security line I was right in back of a young woman in a business suit with a nice pair of Nude Simples.


Those are beautiful! You're very brave wearing Loubis on a trip. I don't think I could stand that much hurried walking in them!


----------



## sobe2009

Stilly, Love ur outfit pictures and your collection is AMAZING!!, totally my taste. Thanks for sharing


----------



## stilly

Thanks so much* ina_ann, angie519 & sobe2009*!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore my newest Black Kid Pigalle 120s out to lunch today with a summery yellow dress...


----------



## stilly

Here are my Black Kid VP 120s with the red tip. I wore these to work today with a black shirtdress.

I don't seem to wear these too often since, despite they 120 heel, they don't seem to have a high enough pitch for me.


----------



## needloub

Love the VP's!!


----------



## mars702

Tried on the glitter York pigalle 120 today at LV boutique. Made me think of this collection thread.  I have a new respect for pigalle 120 wearers.


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> Here are my Black Kid VP 120s with the red tip. I wore these to work today with a black shirtdress.
> 
> I don't seem to wear these too often since, despite they 120 heel, they don't seem to have a high enough pitch for me.


OMG!!! VPs look so sexy on your stunning legs, feet & toes!!!


----------



## candyapples88

stilly said:


> Here are my Black Kid VP 120s with the red tip. I wore these to work today with a black shirtdress.
> 
> *I don't seem to wear these too often since, despite they 120 heel, they don't seem to have a high enough pitch for me.*



I would think so with all the Pigalle 120s you wear! Stilly, you're so silly!


----------



## label24

I only have only  one pair but i never wear......the heel is too small and unconfortable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## label24

that´s the favorite style from my mom


----------



## stilly

needloub said:


> Love the VP's!!


 


mars702 said:


> Tried on the glitter York pigalle 120 today at LV boutique. Made me think of this collection thread.  I have a new respect for pigalle 120 wearers.


 


9distelle said:


> OMG!!! VPs look so sexy on your stunning legs, feet & toes!!!


 


candyapples88 said:


> I would think so with all the Pigalle 120s you wear! Stilly, you're so silly!


 


label24 said:


> I only have only  one pair but i never wear......the heel is too small and unconfortable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Thanks ladies for all the great comments!!!


----------



## stilly

I saw an article in InStyle magazine that featured the Olsen sisters and their new online company that is selling tee shirts.

It showed Ashley Olsen in a tee shirt, frayed denim skirt and black patent stilettos.

I was inspired by that picture and decided to wear my denim skirt and black tee shirt with my black patent Pigalles to run out for groceries today. 

I love the contrast in the casual denim skirt and black patent heels.


----------



## mile2424

nice collection


----------



## stilly

mile2424 said:


> nice collection


 

Thanks *mile2424*!!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gorgeous!


----------



## KarenBorter

Love the casual look. I almost always wear my Louboutins with skinny jeans. I think it gives a nice contrast and certainly makes the heads turn for a double take as in "wait, was that a RED SOLE?" ... love that look Stilly!


----------



## stilly

JetSetGo! said:


> Gorgeous!


 
Thanks so much *Jet*!!!



KarenBorter said:


> Love the casual look. I almost always wear my Louboutins with skinny jeans. I think it gives a nice contrast and certainly makes the heads turn for a double take as in "wait, was that a RED SOLE?" ... love that look Stilly!


 
Thanks *Karen*!!!

I love skinny jeans as well. I have so many pairs of skinnys at this point I've lost count. I just love the look of CLs with them. The red really does pop with a pair of dark skinnys!


----------



## stilly

Here are my Black Python Twistochat 120s that I wore out last night with a little gray baby doll dress. These are really comfortable and I wore them all day at work and then out at night.


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Thanks *cts, imelda74, Batty, Hipployta *and *Dessye*!!!
> You ladies are so nice!!!
> 
> *imelda74* - I don't know if my high heels have toned my legs over the years. I do wear high heels all the time...to work, on weekends, out at night, everywhere!!! It seems I can't get enough high heels as I seem to be buying more CLs that are 120mm, 150mm or 160mm in height. *The higher the better in my book!!!*



That's what Anna Wintour (Vogue magazine) said on CNN, she's a fan of "exceptionally high heels".


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> *shaggy* - Most of my Pigalles 120s are the straight heel which is the most common. I also have few pairs with the sculpted heel, two are leopard prints and the other is a classic black patent. I only have one pair of Pigalles with the decollete heel and that is the Patent Magenta which I purchased off eBay a few months ago. I don't believe they are making the sculpted or decollete heel any longer. All the latest Pigalles have the straight heel only.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by!!!



Same here, I have both the leopard-brown and leopard blue in sculpted heel, patent magenta in decollete heel (Ebay).  I managed to get a brown-velvet (!!) in a decollete heel off Ebay, really THICK suede, one of my favorite pairs.


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> Same here, I have both the leopard-brown and leopard blue in sculpted heel, patent magenta in decollete heel (Ebay). I managed to get a brown-velvet (!!) in a decollete heel off Ebay, really THICK suede, one of my favorite pairs.


 
Those brown suedes sound amazing *giggles*!!!
About about sharing some pictures of them?


----------



## stilly

Here are my new Desert Python Pigalle 120s.
I love these for wearing in the summer.


----------



## stilly

Some close-ups of my new Desert Python Pigalles...


----------



## AEGIS

^wow those look so great on you!


----------



## jenayb

Oh I love them!


----------



## SongbirdDiva

wow, they are gorgeous


----------



## label24

Congrats!!!!!! i love them


----------



## stilly

AEGIS said:


> ^wow those look so great on you!


 


jenaywins said:


> Oh I love them!


 


SongbirdDiva said:


> wow, they are gorgeous


 


label24 said:


> Congrats!!!!!! i love them


 

Thanks *AEGIS, jenay, Songbird* and *label*!!!


----------



## hunniesochic

what an awesome Pigalle collection!


----------



## hunniesochic

stilly said:


> Here are my Black Kid Bananas that I wore to brunch today with a floral dress.
> I love the toe cleavage on these with the super thin vamp.
> It's a beautiful weekend for peep toes!!!



Stunning!


----------



## Mittens34

stilly said:


> Here are my new Desert Python Pigalle 120s.
> I love these for wearing in the summer.



Stilly your Desert Python Pigalles are gorgeous!!!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Those brown suedes sound amazing *giggles*!!!
> About about sharing some pictures of them?



Here are pics of Blake Lively wearing brown-suede and desert-python:

http://cl-pigalle.blogspot.com/search/label/Blake Lively

Here are pics of my brown-suede:

The velvet is like shag rug, long silky.  Great feeling when rubbed against opposing ankle!


----------



## stilly

hunniesochic said:


> what an awesome Pigalle collection!


 


Mittens34 said:


> Stilly your Desert Python Pigalles are gorgeous!!!


 
Thanks *hunniesochic & Mittens*!!!


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> Here are pics of Blake Lively wearing brown-suede and desert-python:
> 
> http://cl-pigalle.blogspot.com/search/label/Blake Lively
> 
> Here are pics of my brown-suede:
> 
> The velvet is like shag rug, long silky. Great feeling when rubbed against opposing ankle!


 

I love those on Blake. She's so gorgeous no matter what she wears.

I can't seem to open your pics. Did you attach them correctly?


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Stilly you have the best pigalle collection by far! n they all look amazzzing on you ! Love the desert python so beautiful!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> I love those on Blake. She's so gorgeous no matter what she wears.
> 
> I can't seem to open your pics. Did you attach them correctly?



They're .png files, check the "downloads" folder in your browser, they should open up.

I've attached .jpg versions, they should be more readily viewable:


----------



## j0yc3

I am inlove with your collection


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> They're .png files, check the "downloads" folder in your browser, they should open up.
> 
> I've attached .jpg versions, they should be more readily viewable:


 
I've never seen these before.
They're gorgeous *giggles*!!!


----------



## stilly

adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Stilly you have the best pigalle collection by far! n they all look amazzzing on you ! Love the desert python so beautiful!


 


j0yc3 said:


> I am inlove with your collection


 

Thanks for the great comments *adctd2 & j0yc3*!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

stilly said:


> Some close-ups of my new Desert Python Pigalles...



 GORGEOUS! I think these might very well be my favourite Pigalles


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> Some close-ups of my new Desert Python Pigalles...


 
Second to none as always!!   They look so gorgeous against your skin tone.   I tried these and couldn't pull the color off.


----------



## stylesd

you have the most amazing collection!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Stilly these are just perfect on you!!!
Love them so much!!!


----------



## stilly

Dessye said:


> Second to none as always!!  They look so gorgeous against your skin tone.  I tried these and couldn't pull the color off.


 


stylesd said:


> you have the most amazing collection!


 


l.a_girl19 said:


> GORGEOUS! I think these might very well be my favourite Pigalles


 


ChrisyAM15 said:


> Stilly these are just perfect on you!!!
> Love them so much!!!


 

Thanks *Dessye, stylesd, l.a_girl *& *ChrisyAM*!!!
You girls are so sweet!!!


----------



## ryomat

I'm always a lurker in this forum but I really want to say I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!!!!


----------



## lovefirey

First I want to say your collection of pigalles is def tdf!! I just got my pigalle 100 and was highly debating between that and the 120's. I figured 100 would be more appropriate for work but now looking at your 120's, I'm starting to regret my decision. You look great in your shoes btw!!


----------



## stilly

ryomat said:


> I'm always a lurker in this forum but I really want to say I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!!!!


 


lovefirey said:


> First I want to say your collection of pigalles is def tdf!! I just got my pigalle 100 and was highly debating between that and the 120's. I figured 100 would be more appropriate for work but now looking at your 120's, I'm starting to regret my decision. You look great in your shoes btw!!


 

Thanks for the lovely comments *ryomat* & *lovefirey*!!!

*lovefirey* - I think you'll love the Pigalle 120s once you get used to them. They take a bit of practice but I think they're more than worth it!!!


----------



## stilly

Sorry I haven't posted for a while but here's a new pair of Pigalles I just picked up.

I've wanted these for long time and I finally managed to pick up a pair.

Introducing my Beige/Satin Lace Pigalle 120s:


----------



## seattlegirl1880

You were missed!!!

Love your new pair.  Lovely!!!!


----------



## label24

stilly I really love this style!!!!....those are piece of collector´s
please tell me were can i find them???

i miss your posts


----------



## MrsHearnie

OMG Stilly, just looked through the entire thread & your collection is AMAZINGGGGGG!!!! I am a huge Pigalle fan & man, do you have some beauties ))))) your outfits are just gorgeous & how is it that every single shoe colour suits you??? Lucky lady!


----------



## mark868

Congratulations stilly, they look fantastic on your legs !


----------



## anniethecat

You have a great collection!  I love the 120's but there is no way I could ever do that pitch.


----------



## bclouboutin

omg. your pigalle collection is AMAAAZING!! sick!!!!

i personally think louboutin's pigalle is his best design ever. so classic, so sexy. just perfect in every way. u've inspired me to look into the pigalle plato. i never knew they came in 140s! i think they are sold out everywhere though by now.. : (

BClouboutin


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Stilly I am sooooo getting a pair of pigalles thanks to you! you are the pigalle queen babe!


----------



## stilly

seattlegirl1880 said:


> You were missed!!!
> 
> Love your new pair.  Lovely!!!!


 
Thanks *seattlegirl*!!! I've been so busy lately I haven't been able to post so now I have a bunch of new pairs to debut!!!



label24 said:


> stilly I really love this style!!!!....those are piece of collector´s
> please tell me were can i find them???
> 
> i miss your posts


 
Thanks so much *label!!!!* I picked these up off eBay. They're a little tight but I had to have them since they've been on my wish list for quite a while.



MrsHearnie said:


> OMG Stilly, just looked through the entire thread & your collection is AMAZINGGGGGG!!!! I am a huge Pigalle fan & man, do you have some beauties ))))) your outfits are just gorgeous & how is it that every single shoe colour suits you??? Lucky lady!


 
Thank you *MrsHearnie*!!! I just can't seem to get enogh pairs of Pigalles!!!



mark868 said:


> Congratulations stilly, they look fantastic on your legs !


 
Thanks *mark*!!!



anniethecat said:


> You have a great collection!  I love the 120's but there is no way I could ever do that pitch.


 
Thanks *anniethecat*!!! The 120s aren't that bad once you get used to them.



bclouboutin said:


> omg. your pigalle collection is AMAAAZING!! sick!!!!
> 
> i personally think louboutin's pigalle is his best design ever. so classic, so sexy. just perfect in every way. u've inspired me to look into the pigalle plato. i never knew they came in 140s! i think they are sold out everywhere though by now.. : (
> 
> BClouboutin


 
 Thank you *bclouboutin*!!!



adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Stilly I am sooooo getting a pair of pigalles thanks to you! you are the pigalle queen babe!


 
Thanks so much *adctd2*!!!
I just can't have enough Pigalles!!!


----------



## needloub

You look great! And I love your lace Pigalle's...so feminine!




stilly said:


> Sorry I haven't posted for a while but here's a new pair of Pigalles I just picked up.
> 
> I've wanted these for long time and I finally managed to pick up a pair.
> 
> Introducing my Beige/Satin Lace Pigalle 120s:


----------



## stilly

needloub said:


> You look great! And I love your lace Pigalle's...so feminine!


 
Thanks *needloub*!!!
I just love them!!!


----------



## Dessye

Yay --- another Piggie to add to the Piggle Plus collection!!!   Exceptional as always


----------



## phiphi

stilly!! i love it!! it is gorgeous!!!!!! everyone needs lace in their lives.


----------



## l.a_girl19

Had to see them again! Love the lace Pigalles! Congrats!


----------



## Nolia

stilly said:


> Sorry I haven't posted for a while but here's a new pair of Pigalles I just picked up.
> 
> I've wanted these for long time and I finally managed to pick up a pair.
> 
> Introducing my Beige/Satin Lace Pigalle 120s:



Flawless!


----------



## stilly

Dessye said:


> Yay --- another Piggie to add to the Piggle Plus collection!!!   Exceptional as always


 


phiphi said:


> stilly!! i love it!! it is gorgeous!!!!!! everyone needs lace in their lives.


 


l.a_girl19 said:


> Had to see them again! Love the lace Pigalles! Congrats!


 


Nolia said:


> Flawless!


 

Thanks *Dessye, phi, l.a* & *Nolia*!!!
I just can't get enough piggies!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Nude Bananas.
I decided to test them out and wore them out today.


----------



## stilly

Shots of a my new Anna Sui dress and my Black Kid Piggie 120s heading out for the night last weekend...


----------



## stilly

I wore my Black Patent Pigalle 120s out to do some shopping at the mall tonight.


----------



## Brigitte031

^ out to shopping huh? I'm just in the process of breaking my black patent 120s in and just the thought of walking half a block away to where my car is parked makes me scared even though I can walk all around my apartment for a while in them! Haha. I don't know how you do it!


----------



## LVoepink

great new photos, love the nude Biancas!


----------



## hapijuliet18

your collection is my kind of collection   beautiful!


----------



## nickynamfon

Love your collection. I find that pigalle 120 is comfortable for me as well.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Those Bananas are absolutely FAB!


----------



## BattyBugs

Stilly, you've been busy. Love the additions!


----------



## stilly

Brigitte031 said:


> ^ out to shopping huh? I'm just in the process of breaking my black patent 120s in and just the thought of walking half a block away to where my car is parked makes me scared even though I can walk all around my apartment for a while in them! Haha. I don't know how you do it!


 
Thanks *Brigitte*. Keep wearing them and practicing...it took me a while in the beginning too...



LVoepink said:


> great new photos, love the nude Biancas!


 
Thanks so much *LVoepink!!!*



hapijuliet18 said:


> your collection is my kind of collection   beautiful!


 
Thank you *hapijuliet*!!!



nickynamfon said:


> Love your collection. I find that pigalle 120 is comfortable for me as well.


 
Thanks *nickynamfon*!!! I just love pigalles!!



LouboutinHottie said:


> Those Bananas are absolutely FAB!


 
Thanks so much *LouboutinHottie*! I love the Bananas for the hot summer!!!



BattyBugs said:


> Stilly, you've been busy. Love the additions!


 
Thanks *Batty*!!! I've picked up quite a few new pairs recently and I have even more to post if I can find the time...


----------



## shaggy360

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Patent Pigalle 120s out to do some shopping at the mall tonight.



WOW! I'm shopping at the wrong mall! I have never seen a pair of Pigalles out in "the wild" even at a night club or bar. I think it's awesome you go to the mall in them!

I hope people give you a lot of compliments!


----------



## imelda74

they are simply gorgeous Stilly.


----------



## sophiztication

oh my goodness Stilly, you wear them so well! I wish I could wear my pigalle's and look so comfortable, 120s are very much car to carpet shoes for me


----------



## stilly

shaggy360 said:


> WOW! I'm shopping at the wrong mall! I have never seen a pair of Pigalles out in "the wild" even at a night club or bar. I think it's awesome you go to the mall in them!
> 
> I hope people give you a lot of compliments!


 

Thanks so much *shaggy*!!!

Yes I've amasssed quite a collection of Pigalles over the past few years. I used to just wear them out on special occasions or at night but over the past 2 years I started wearing them almost everywhere I go I love them so much. I do get lots of compliments from both men and women but I also get some occasional strange looks that I just try to ignore.



imelda74 said:


> they are simply gorgeous Stilly.


 
Thanks *imelda*!!!



sophiztication said:


> oh my goodness Stilly, you wear them so well! I wish I could wear my pigalle's and look so comfortable, 120s are very much car to carpet shoes for me


 
Thanks so much *sophiztication*!!! 
Yes I've gotten pretty good at wearing the Pigalle 120s over the past few years since I seem to wear them so frequently and much more than my other CL styles.


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> Shots of a my new Anna Sui dress and my Black Kid Piggie 120s heading out for the night last weekend...


 
Love your outfits!!!  That Anna Sui dress is gorgeous!


----------



## stilly

Dessye said:


> Love your outfits!!!  That Anna Sui dress is gorgeous!


 
Thanks Dessye!!!
Its my favorite dress of the summer!!!


----------



## imelda74

stilly said:


> Sorry I haven't posted for a while but here's a new pair of Pigalles I just picked up.
> 
> I've wanted these for long time and I finally managed to pick up a pair.
> 
> Introducing my Beige/Satin Lace Pigalle 120s:


 
LOVE the outfit.


----------



## amazigrace

*stilly,* I, too, love the Ann Sui dress,
and your entire CL collections. Just
gorgeous!


----------



## stilly

imelda74 said:


> LOVE the outfit.


 


amazigrace said:


> *stilly,* I, too, love the Ann Sui dress,
> and your entire CL collections. Just
> gorgeous!


 

Thanks so much *imelda* & *amazigrace*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Black on Black Spiked Pigalle 120s!!!

Here's a lttle bit of a rocker look with a Alice & Olivia black pleated leather skirt and a bebe cardi...


----------



## stilly

I wore my Cork Pigalle 120s today and then switched over to the Red Patent Pigalles to head out for bite with some friends...


----------



## needloub

You look amazing! Are your legs a mile long?!?


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

Stilly your modeling pics  n your new pigalles


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> My new Black on Black Spiked Pigalle 120s!!!
> 
> Here's a lttle bit of a rocker look with a Alice & Olivia black pleated leather skirt and a bebe cardi...



Wahoo!   Another pair of Piggies!!!  Shoe twins..err, sort of.  I have the 100s   Gosh darn it, you look so good in Piggies it's sickening!


----------



## ryomat

Congratulations on the Black on Black spiked Pigalle! 
THey look soo beautiful on you!!
And also the red patent one!


----------



## mark868

Fantastic new pics. The outdoor pics are very nice.


----------



## label24

im so in love!!!! to the red patents!!!!


----------



## eggpudding

stilly said:


> My new Black on Black Spiked Pigalle 120s!!!
> 
> Here's a lttle bit of a rocker look with a Alice & Olivia black pleated leather skirt and a bebe cardi...



Fantastic inspiration for me! Those spike piggies are hot!


----------



## dbeth

WOW, those red piggies.    Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stilly

needloub said:


> You look amazing! Are your legs a mile long?!?


 


adctd2onlnshpng said:


> Stilly your modeling pics  n your new piggies
> 
> 
> 
> Dessye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wahoo!   Another pair of Piggies!!!  Shoe twins..err, sort of.  I have the 100s   Gosh darn it, you look so good in Piggies it's sickening!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryomat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the Black on Black spiked Pigalle!
> THey look soo beautiful on you!!
> And also the red patent one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mark868 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic new pics. The outdoor pics are very nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> label24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> im so in love!!!! to the red patents!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eggpudding said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic inspiration for me! Those spike piggies are hot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dbeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, those red piggies.    Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all for great comments!!! More piggies to come!!! Stay tuned!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> Thanks for all for great comments!!! More piggies to come!!! Stay tuned!!!



More Piggies!!


----------



## stilly

Dessye said:


> More Piggies!!


 
You know I can't resist a new pair of piggies!!!
It seems I'm destined to own Pigalles in every color and style!!!


----------



## label24

I'm intrigued!! I can not wait...... what colors are now??





stilly said:


> You know I can't resist a new pair of piggies!!!
> It seems I'm destined to own Pigalles in every color and style!!!


----------



## stilly

My outfit for today...

Gray pleated skirt, black cardigan and my Desert Python Pigalle 120s


----------



## label24

I'm totally agree!!!!




label24 said:


> I'm intrigued!! I can not wait...... what colors are now??


----------



## LavenderIce

I've been absent from your thread for such a long time.  I've seen your pics around in other threads and I have to say that you never fail to look amazing.  You wear your CLs well woman!


----------



## mark868

Is it right that i haven't Seen the Lucifer Bow in nude / beige in your Collection ?
Very Hot pics again in the Desserts !


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> I've been absent from your thread for such a long time.  I've seen your pics around in other threads and I have to say that you never fail to look amazing.  You wear your CLs well woman!


 
Thanks *Lav*!!! Its so sweet of you to say!!!
I love your CL collection!!!



mark868 said:


> Is it right that i haven't Seen the Lucifer Bow in nude / beige in your Collection ?
> Very Hot pics again in the Desserts !


 
Thanks *mark*!!!
I have my eye out for the beige Lucifer Bows.
I'll be sure to post them if I'm lucky enough to add them to my collection!


----------



## rdgldy

I love the desert python!


----------



## l.a_girl19

stilly said:


> My new Black on Black Spiked Pigalle 120s!!!
> 
> Here's a lttle bit of a rocker look with a Alice & Olivia black pleated leather skirt and a bebe cardi...



Woooow!


----------



## dbeth

You seriously look so fab in Pigalles!!!!  Like they were made for you!!!!


----------



## stilly

rdgldy said:


> I love the desert python!


 


l.a_girl19 said:


> Woooow!


 


dbeth said:


> You seriously look so fab in Pigalles!!!!  Like they were made for you!!!!


 

Thanks *rdgldy*,* l.a* and *dbeth*!!!

I've got more CLs to reveal next week!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

stilly said:


> I've got more CLs to reveal next week!!!



Can't wait!


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> I've got more CLs to reveal next week!!!



  Can't wait!!  More piggies!


----------



## shaggy360

stilly said:


> Thanks *rdgldy*,* l.a* and *dbeth*!!!
> 
> I've got more CLs to reveal next week!!!



WOW! I'll be sure to keep an eye out!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

The desert python pigalles are TDF!!!


----------



## superfeet

My god,Stilly!!! Her shoes are beautiful, making even more closely with their legs! Always accompany your topic, was wondering if you could not post pictures with higher resolution, so I just could look in more detail. If here in the forum is not possible,could you post on flickr for example... What do you think?

Sorry for the english, I am Brazilian and I do not speak English very well.


----------



## stilly

My latest pair of Pigalles...Coral Patent Pigalle 120s


----------



## dbeth

Wow, loving those too!!!!    Coral is one of my favorite colors, especially for summer.


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> My latest pair of Pigalles...Coral Patent Pigalle 120s



Wow, that color is super gorgeous on you!!!   Congrats on adding another piggie to the parade!


----------



## superfeet

Stilly! Very beautiful! Now you just need to put more photos ... I want to take a closer look..  

Congratulations Stilly!!!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> My latest pair of Pigalles...Coral Patent Pigalle 120s



Wow!  I've been lusting after the corals, I want a pair also.

Your red pigalles are equally great.

I like the way you "push the limits" with hemlines (above the knee), worn with 120mm heels.  I do that as well, and have gotten rave reviews.  One time, I almost caused a traffic accident!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> I wore my Cork Pigalle 120s today and then switched over to the Red Patent Pigalles to head out for bite with some friends...



So, you carry a spare Pigalle in the purse?  I do that as well: my beater pumps see concrete, the Pigalles see inside only (carpet, marble, wood, etc).

I love the way you match your "exceptionally high heels" with short skirts, definitely a diva look.  I do that as well.  I'm trying to "tone it down", and stick with hemlines around the knees.  I do the above variation in wardrobe: carry a short skirt in the purse, & don it in late afternoon.  I like the transition from long to short skirt, gives the mini look that more of an effect.


----------



## cts900

stilly said:


> My latest pair of Pigalles...Coral Patent Pigalle 120s



This color is AH-mazing on you, stilly!!!!!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> My new Black on Black Spiked Pigalle 120s!!!
> 
> Here's a lttle bit of a rocker look with a Alice & Olivia black pleated leather skirt and a bebe cardi...



I love this leggy look.  I'm working on some wardrobes, with exceptionally short skirts paired with Pigalle 120s.  To avoid looking "trashy", it needs some sophisticate details.  Like fabric, texture, etc.

Check out this outfit by Chloe Sevigny.  Very risque, blazer worn with very mini skirt and stiletto heels.  It has the sophisticate details that avoids trashiness.  I think a beige or nude Pigalle could be pulled off with this kind of outfit.


----------



## ryomat

Absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## label24

my dear  Stilly!!!!!! i think those are in your size and they are so beautiful!!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...41114?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e665abb5a


----------



## stilly

Thanks so much *giggles*!!!

Yes I do carry an extra pair of heels with me in my purse in case it rains or its too rough for my CLs. I do wear the Pigalles almost everywhere but I try not to wear them on concrete since it really beats them up.

I wear a wide mix of dresses and skirts.
I still favor dresses and skirts to pants.
I really don't wear pants at all anymore and almost never to work.

I love skirts in general but I tend to go shorter than longer.
This skirt is a bit too short for work so I wear it out instead.
I usually keep a shorter skirt in my car as well as skinny jeans and even a dress I can change if I want to go out after work.
I guess I love the transition from mid to long skirt as well!!!



giggles00 said:


> So, you carry a spare Pigalle in the purse?  I do that as well: my beater pumps see concrete, the Pigalles see inside only (carpet, marble, wood, etc).
> 
> I love the way you match your "exceptionally high heels" with short skirts, definitely a diva look.  I do that as well.  I'm trying to "tone it down", and stick with hemlines around the knees.  I do the above variation in wardrobe: carry a short skirt in the purse, & don it in late afternoon.  I like the transition from long to short skirt, gives the mini look that more of an effect.


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> I love this leggy look.  I'm working on some wardrobes, with exceptionally short skirts paired with Pigalle 120s.  To avoid looking "trashy", it needs some sophisticate details.  Like fabric, texture, etc.
> 
> Check out this outfit by Chloe Sevigny.  Very risque, blazer worn with very mini skirt and stiletto heels.  It has the sophisticate details that avoids trashiness.  I think a beige or nude Pigalle could be pulled off with this kind of outfit.


 

I love this look *giggles*!!!
Gorgeous!!!
Great idea!!!


----------



## stilly

Thanks everyone for the lovely compliments!!!






ChrisyAM15 said:


> The desert python pigalles are TDF!!!


 


superfeet said:


> My god,Stilly!!! Her shoes are beautiful, making even more closely with their legs! Always accompany your topic, was wondering if you could not post pictures with higher resolution, so I just could look in more detail. If here in the forum is not possible,could you post on flickr for example... What do you think?
> 
> Sorry for the english, I am Brazilian and I do not speak English very well.


 


dbeth said:


> Wow, loving those too!!!!    Coral is one of my favorite colors, especially for summer.


 


Dessye said:


> Wow, that color is super gorgeous on you!!!   Congrats on adding another piggie to the parade!


 


cts900 said:


> This color is AH-mazing on you, stilly!!!!!


 


ryomat said:


> Absolutely STUNNING!


 


label24 said:


> my dear  Stilly!!!!!! i think those are in your size and they are so beautiful!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...41114?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1e665abb5a


----------



## AEGIS

..i still don't know how you do it with those piggies but you look great!


----------



## shaggy360

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *giggles*!!!
> 
> Yes I do carry an extra pair of heels with me in my purse in case it rains or its too rough for my CLs. I do wear the Pigalles almost everywhere but I try not to wear them on concrete since it really beats them up.



Good advice! Here in Scottsdale there is a LOT of concrete and even pavers/cobblestones. My wife has one pair of nude patent VPs that are looked a bit too worn after just one evening out on the town. I think she needs to follow your advice.


----------



## adctd2onlnshpng

stilly those coral pigalles are amazzzzing so hotttttt!!!!


----------



## stilly

AEGIS said:


> ..i still don't know how you do it with those piggies but you look great!


 


adctd2onlnshpng said:


> stilly those coral pigalles are amazzzzing so hotttttt!!!!


 

Thanks *AEGIS* & *adctd*!!!

I've been looking for the Coral Pigalles for a while now so I'm thrilled to have them!!!


----------



## stilly

Here are my new Top Gamine 140s in Beige Kid.
I've worn these quite a bit since I got them a week ago.

I've never seen this style before but I love them!
I even wore them to go to the Motor Vehicle Department today with some jeggings and a tee shirt...


----------



## stilly

Here I am heading off to work in the Black Lucifers earlier this week...its the first time I dared to wear the Lucifers in the office.

People noticed the bows more than the spikes!!!


----------



## superfeet

stilly said:


> Here are my new Top Gamine 140s in Beige Kid.
> I've worn these quite a bit since I got them a week ago.
> 
> I've never seen this style before but I love them!
> I even wore them to go to the Motor Vehicle Department today with some jeggings and a tee shirt...



Stilly! Perfect! Now you're right in the details, to see from up close!


----------



## chloe speaks

stilly said:


> Here are my new Top Gamine 140s in Beige Kid.
> I've worn these quite a bit since I got them a week ago.
> 
> I've never seen this style before but I love them!
> I even wore them to go to the Motor Vehicle Department today with some jeggings and a tee shirt...


Gorgeous *Stilly*, as usual! I haven't seen them modeled on anyone yet. They are officially on my radar - how did you find the fit/sizing? They look like the Lady Peep bottom with different styling on the top...are they?


----------



## stilly

chloe speaks said:


> Gorgeous *Stilly*, as usual! I haven't seen them modeled on anyone yet. They are officially on my radar - how did you find the fit/sizing? They look like the Lady Peep bottom with different styling on the top...are they?


 

Thanks *chloe*!!!

I've never seen them before either but I saw them on eBay and had to have them!!! They look a bit different than the Lady Peeps but it probably is the same basic form.

They run a bit small I would say. I would go at least a 1/2 size above your norm.


----------



## l.a_girl19

stilly said:


> Here are my new Top Gamine 140s in Beige Kid.
> I've worn these quite a bit since I got them a week ago.
> 
> I've never seen this style before but I love them!
> I even wore them to go to the Motor Vehicle Department today with some jeggings and a tee shirt...





stilly said:


> Here I am heading off to work in the Black Lucifers earlier this week...its the first time I dared to wear the Lucifers in the office.
> 
> People noticed the bows more than the spikes!!!



Beautiful


----------



## stilly

l.a_girl19 said:


> Beautiful


 
Thanks *l.a*!!!

My collection continues to grow at an alarming rate!!!


----------



## needloub

Gorgeous *Stilly*! I love the look of your Gamine's! I need to put that style on my list


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> Thanks *l.a*!!!
> 
> My collection continues to grow at an alarming rate!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

stilly said:


> Here are my new Top Gamine 140s in Beige Kid.
> I've worn these quite a bit since I got them a week ago.
> 
> I've never seen this style before but I love them!
> I even wore them to go to the Motor Vehicle Department today with some jeggings and a tee shirt...



WOW I love those!


----------



## stilly

needloub said:


> Gorgeous *Stilly*! I love the look of your Gamine's! I need to put that style on my list


 


Dessye said:


>


 


LouboutinHottie said:


> WOW I love those!


 

Thanks so much *needloub, Desseye* & *LouboutinHottie*!!!


----------



## lilmonster

WOW, all of these look amazing!!!


----------



## Jönathan

stilly,

Lovely photos!

The Top Gamine 140s look amazing with that floral skirt!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> I love this look *giggles*!!!
> Gorgeous!!!
> Great idea!!!



I would LOVE to see you try the "very Mini" look, you've got the nude Pigalle 120mm.  They also make it in the cream color.

I have a pair of designer "short shorts", white with pastel colors and pearl highlights.  Worn with a blazer or a blouse.  That would work with the Pigalle 120mm.


----------



## stilly

lilmonster said:


> WOW, all of these look amazing!!!


 



			
				Jönathan;19859074 said:
			
		

> stilly,
> 
> Lovely photos!
> 
> The Top Gamine 140s look amazing with that floral skirt!


 

Thanks *lilmonster & Jonathan*!!!


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> I would LOVE to see you try the "very Mini" look, you've got the nude Pigalle 120mm.  They also make it in the cream color.
> 
> I have a pair of designer "short shorts", white with pastel colors and pearl highlights.  Worn with a blazer or a blouse.  That would work with the Pigalle 120mm.


 
*giggles* - I might try that look but I'd have to buy a longer blazer.

I favor the short hip-length, cropped blazers which is all I have now so it would be a mini skirt and cropped blazer.

I'll have to see if I can find a longer blazer I like.


----------



## amazigrace

*stilly,* you really do have an amazing collection. Love
all the pigalles and the way they look on you. I could never
wear them like you, but they are gorgeous! Such a delight
to see your collection.


----------



## stilly

amazigrace said:


> *stilly,* you really do have an amazing collection. Love
> all the pigalles and the way they look on you. I could never
> wear them like you, but they are gorgeous! Such a delight
> to see your collection.


 

Thanks *amazigrace*!!!
That's so nice of you to say!!!


----------



## stilly

More of my Black Kid Altis 160s...
I wore them to work today...


----------



## stilly

Another work outfit from this week...
Gray pleated/ruffled dress, black cardi & Black Kid Pigalle 120s


----------



## cts900

stilly said:


> Another work outfit from this week...
> Gray pleated/ruffled dress, black cardi & Black Kid Pigalle 120s



I adore pleats!!!!!!!! So pretty!


----------



## label24

You always looks so pretty!!! congrats


----------



## Jönathan

As always...gorgeous!!!


----------



## shaggy360

stilly said:


> More of my Black Kid Altis 160s...
> I wore them to work today...


 
My favorite pair! You look great too!


----------



## ChrisyAM15

You look great Stilly!!!
Simply gorgeous!!
Congrats on your new addition!!!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Another work outfit from this week...
> Gray pleated/ruffled dress, black cardi & Black Kid Pigalle 120s



LOVE this look, very classic.  Belt is a nice touch.  Very professional look for office setting, with an "edge" (120mm stiletto heels)

I have a full collection of pleated skirts myself, knee length.  Red, white, black, cream.  I need a gray like yours, great contrast with black pumps!

I also have some designer pleated skirts, mini..few inches above the knee.  Also, a very mini skirt, one of my faves (actually from a sporty swimwear ensemble, has built in bikini bottom)

I will also wear a tube thigh hugging mini-skirt under my pleated skirt, so I can whisk off the pleat and go mini (late afternoon).


----------



## stilly

cts900 said:


> I adore pleats!!!!!!!! So pretty!


 


label24 said:


> You always looks so pretty!!! congrats


 



			
				Jönathan;19871439 said:
			
		

> As always...gorgeous!!!


 


shaggy360 said:


> My favorite pair! You look great too!


 


ChrisyAM15 said:


> You look great Stilly!!!
> Simply gorgeous!!
> Congrats on your new addition!!!


 

Thanks so much *cts, label, Jonathan, shaggy & Chrisy!!!*


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> LOVE this look, very classic.  Belt is a nice touch.  Very professional look for office setting, with an "edge" (120mm stiletto heels)
> 
> I have a full collection of pleated skirts myself, knee length.  Red, white, black, cream.  I need a gray like yours, great contrast with black pumps!
> 
> I also have some designer pleated skirts, mini..few inches above the knee.  Also, a very mini skirt, one of my faves (actually from a sporty swimwear ensemble, has built in bikini bottom)
> 
> I will also wear a tube thigh hugging mini-skirt under my pleated skirt, so I can whisk off the pleat and go mini (late afternoon).


 
Thanks *giggles*!!!

Yes I love pleated dresses and skirts as well so they dominate much of my wardrobe. I have them in just about every color and length!!!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Thanks *giggles*!!!
> 
> Yes I love pleated dresses and skirts as well so they dominate much of my wardrobe. I have them in just about every color and length!!!



Wow, please post more.

I've been warming up to below the knee skirts, especially with a flare-out at the bottom.  You see them alot as part of suit ensembles.  As a rule, 120mm heels require longer skirts.  I can always wear a mini-skirt underneath, and whisk off the longer skirt on short notice.  And, switch to another style Pigalle 120 (carried as a spare in my purse).


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> *giggles* - I might try that look but I'd have to buy a longer blazer.
> 
> I favor the short hip-length, cropped blazers which is all I have now so it would be a mini skirt and cropped blazer.
> 
> I'll have to see if I can find a longer blazer I like.



My fave source for jackets ("blazers") is Macy's suits (jacket and skirt/pants), when they have huge markdowns.  Most of them are what you mention: short hip-length.  I will use my own skirt in conjunction with the jacket.

Stores like BCBG, Bebe, Cache, Nordstrom, Macys are a good source for skirts.

I've found a couple of stores specializing in French made clothing.  Oohlalah!  What style and couture, it's at a whole different level.  Perfect match with Louboutin of France (although shoes are made in Italy).


----------



## stilly

Here are my newest loves...Beige Tres Decolletes!!!

I just love the toe cleavage on these...
I wore them all weekend!!!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

You must stop all traffic at your work with all your stunning shoes! Do other women and men ever get any work done or do they just stare at you?)))
And i looove how you always pair your shoes with pleats!, i looove pleated skirts!!


----------



## ryomat

I have been waiting for your updates so long!
Very lovely pairs of Tres Decolletes!  

Is this comfortable? 
I feel it's not secure and will the feet easily fall off? :shame:


----------



## stilly

girlfrommoscow said:


> You must stop all traffic at your work with all your stunning shoes! Do other women and men ever get any work done or do they just stare at you?)))
> And i looove how you always pair your shoes with pleats!, i looove pleated skirts!!


 

Thanks so much. Yes I actually get quite a few compliments wherever I go. I just love pleats whether they're in skirts or dresses!!!



ryomat said:


> I have been waiting for your updates so long!
> Very lovely pairs of Tres Decolletes!
> 
> Is this comfortable?
> I feel it's not secure and will the feet easily fall off? :shame:


 
Thanks *ryomat*!!!
Yes I think they're fairly comfortable as CLs go.
Even though they only cover the very tips of my toes, the Tres Decolletes feel fairly secure and I had no problem wearing them all over the place the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> Here are my newest loves...Beige Tres Decolletes!!!
> 
> I just love the toe cleavage on these...
> I wore them all weekend!!!


 
Those look so incredibly sexy on you!


----------



## shaggy360

girlfrommoscow said:


> You must stop all traffic at your work with all your stunning shoes! Do other women and men ever get any work done or do they just stare at you?)))


 <--- man staring at Stilly! I work with 99% other men. If Stilly showed up one day, I would not get any work done! YES I would stare. But in a good way!


----------



## stilly

Dessye said:


> Those look so incredibly sexy on you!


 
Thanks *Dessye*!!!



shaggy360 said:


> <--- man staring at Stilly! I work with 99% other men. If Stilly showed up one day, I would not get any work done! YES I would stare. But in a good way!


 
Thanks so much *shaggy*!!!
One of the guys at the coffee shop really loved them, complimented me and was really staring!!!

I still haven't worn them to work yet...we'll see what my co-workers think...


----------



## inspiredgem

Stilly - looking beautiful as usual!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

So jealous... Tres Decolletes is one of my UHGs...


----------



## stilly

I went on a business trip last week and decided to make it an all Pigalle affair!!!

Here are the outfits I tried on Sunday before catching a flight out:

Pic1: A Trio of Pigalles Getting Ready for a Road Trip!!!
Pic2: Day 1 - Navy Blue Ostrich Pigalles
Pic3: Day 2 - Desert Python Pigalles
Pic4: Day 3 - Black Kid Pigalles
Pic5: Day 4 - Desert Python Pigalles


----------



## stilly

Day 1 of My Trip - I wore this Red Dress and Blue Ostrich Pigalles for my flight out and dinner with co-workers


----------



## CocoB

Wow, lucky colleagues! Gorgeous!


----------



## stilly

Day 2 of My Trip - I wore a Gray Jacket with a Black Pleated Skirt and my Desert Python Pigalles


----------



## stilly

Day 3 of My Trip - Black Print Dress with an Ann Taylor Jacket and Black Kid Pigalles


----------



## stilly

Day 4 of My Trip - Work then flying back home...Black Dress, Gray Jacket and Desert Python Pigalles


----------



## stilly

inspiredgem said:


> Stilly - looking beautiful as usual!


 


LouboutinHottie said:


> So jealous... Tres Decolletes is one of my UHGs...


 


CocoB said:


> Wow, lucky colleagues! Gorgeous!


 
*Thanks inspired, LouboutinHottie & Coco!!!*


----------



## Minnie

Your thread inspired me to buy some Pigalles. You look awesome and i love your collection!


----------



## ryomat




----------



## katran26

omg I think I just fainted, what a beautiful collection!


----------



## needloub

Love this pair! Hopefully one day I am able to snag a pair!



stilly said:


> Here are my newest loves...Beige Tres Decolletes!!!
> 
> I just love the toe cleavage on these...
> I wore them all weekend!!!


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

Oh Stilly this is *shoe heaven*, you look always super super chic, love all your dresses and skirts, just awesome!!
And I love that one can see that you really wear your shoes; I couldn't say which ones I love most, they are all so fab!!


----------



## Miss T.

stilly said:


> Day 3 of My Trip - Black Print Dress with an Ann Taylor Jacket and Black Kid Pigalles



Wow, what can I say? You look great, sweetie. Piggies were made for you!


----------



## needloub

CocoB said:


> Wow, lucky colleagues! Gorgeous!



I agree! *Stilly*, how do you expect your colleagues to get any work accomplished? I would be staring at your shoes!


----------



## stilly

Minnie said:


> Your thread inspired me to buy some Pigalles. You look awesome and i love your collection!


 


ryomat said:


>


 


katran26 said:


> omg I think I just fainted, what a beautiful collection!


 


needloub said:


> Love this pair! Hopefully one day I am able to snag a pair!


 


LuluBleueNuit said:


> Oh Stilly this is *shoe heaven*, you look always super super chic, love all your dresses and skirts, just awesome!!
> And I love that one can see that you really wear your shoes; I couldn't say which ones I love most, they are all so fab!!


 


Miss T. said:


> Wow, what can I say? You look great, sweetie. Piggies were made for you!


 
Thanks so much *Minnie, ryomat, katran, needloub, LuluBleueNuit & Miss T.!!! *


----------



## stilly

Here is the first pair of non-CLs that I've posted.
I bought a pair of Casadei Pumps after seeing them in some of the fashion magazines.
I find the design so sexy with the tall, thin metal heel. 
I wore these out to a benefit dinner last night and they were fairly comfy.


----------



## Dessye

Love your new mod pics   And those Casadei pumps are amazing!  Gorgeous - I love the heel!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> I went on a business trip last week and decided to make it an all Pigalle affair!!!
> 
> Here are the outfits I tried on Sunday before catching a flight out:
> 
> Pic1: A Trio of Pigalles Getting Ready for a Road Trip!!!
> Pic2: Day 1 - Navy Blue Ostrich Pigalles
> Pic3: Day 2 - Desert Python Pigalles
> Pic4: Day 3 - Black Kid Pigalles
> Pic5: Day 4 - Desert Python Pigalles
> 
> ...



Awesome!!

That's an ensemble (tube mini-skirt with 5" heels, very leggy) I like and will wear myself, very elegant with a touch of risque!  Definitely an attention getter.  Do you wear anklets? I do.  I notice you prefer hose-less, I'm pretty much a pantyhose loyalist (Hanes absolutely ultra sheer, etc)

Have you considered tanning your legs?

Do you complement the "exceptionally high heels", with long nails? (see attachment)  I'm definitely into long nails, sheer colors (or naked French manicure)

We should get together and go out as a pair of divas, double-trouble Pigalle-ites!  We would have each other's "back".  Seriously, do you get hassled by stares, wolf-whistles?  I do all the time, which is why I've gone to longer skirts (around knee).  Then, I whisk it off late in the day, to reveal a mini-skirt, for late-afternoon and evening wear.  For cocktails and happy hour.

You're setting a "gold standard" for Pigalle chic, thanks for the postings!!  I want to play with some wardrobe combinations based on them.

I bought some fall/winter coats (from some very high-end boutiques, on sale), that have the mini-dress look.  I should post pics, but this is your thread!!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Here are my newest loves...Beige Tres Decolletes!!!
> 
> I just love the toe cleavage on these...
> I wore them all weekend!!!



WOW!!

You go..girl!

I've been lusting after the Maudissimo 100mm (also with extreme toe cleavage like above), not made anymore!! Worn by Gwyneth Paltrow at an Estee Lauder promotion in NYC, 2007?  Those look like 120mm, right?  I want a pair!!

Do they make a style like the above, but short pointy-toe (like Pigalle)?


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Day 1 of My Trip - I wore this Red Dress and Blue Ostrich Pigalles for my flight out and dinner with co-workers



WOW!! (again)

Love the mini-dress plus Pigalle ensemble.  See attachment, you & Gwyneth Paltrow have the same style, are you inspired by her?  Or, "great fashion minds think alike?"

I'm definitely inspired by GP, call it "leg show".  And, Gwen Stefani!!


----------



## LVoepink

stilly said:


> Here is the first pair of non-CLs that I've posted.
> I bought a pair of Casadei Pumps after seeing them in some of the fashion magazines.
> I find the design so sexy with the tall, thin metal heel.
> I wore these out to a benefit dinner last night and they were fairly comfy.


 
LVoe this outfit!


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> WOW!!
> 
> You go..girl!
> 
> I've been lusting after the Maudissimo 100mm (also with extreme toe cleavage like above), not made anymore!! Worn by Gwyneth Paltrow at an Estee Lauder promotion in NYC, 2007?  Those look like 120mm, right?  I want a pair!!
> 
> Do they make a style like the above, but short pointy-toe (like Pigalle)?


 

Thanks so much *giggles*!!!
No these are only the 100mm but the heel is very thin.
I don't think these were around in 2007...but I could be wrong...


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *giggles*!!!
> No these are only the 100mm but the heel is very thin.
> I don't think these were around in 2007...but I could be wrong...



They made it in nude satin (see attachment), I'm kinda confused as to what years it was available.

I have 3 Tashaf styles (2 brown and 1 blue), see attachments.  It's has an elegance that I like to pair with short skirts, so I don't come off as trashy but elegant.  I need to get some Lovas, like you have.

Wow, you sure have assertiveness to push the 5" heel with some mid-thigh mini-skirts.  I used to do it (even shorter), but got tired of "negative attention".  I guess I'm getting older.  Ocassionally, I'll get the nerve & don a mini-skirt (usually evening wear).  I'd prefer to go with friends, so I have protection in a group.  I assume your business trips, you have friends you go with?

I am planning my Halloween outfit, definitely Pigalle 120mm.  Something really risque, like lingerie: sheer nightie, bra, lace v-cut panties, garter, stockings, sheer very mini-skirt..all white.  See Danielle Lloyd Halloween outfit w/Pigalle (black theme).  I'd like to hear your about your Halloween outfit, it has to go beyond your current outfits!!


----------



## stilly

Dessye said:


> Love your new mod pics   And those Casadei pumps are amazing!  Gorgeous - I love the heel!


 
Thanks *Dessye*!!!
I just love them as well!!!


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> That's an ensemble (tube mini-skirt with 5" heels, very leggy) I like and will wear myself, very elegant with a touch of risque!  Definitely an attention getter.  Do you wear anklets? I do.  I notice you prefer hose-less, I'm pretty much a pantyhose loyalist (Hanes absolutely ultra sheer, etc)
> 
> Have you considered tanning your legs?
> 
> Do you complement the "exceptionally high heels", with long nails? (see attachment)  I'm definitely into long nails, sheer colors (or naked French manicure)
> 
> We should get together and go out as a pair of divas, double-trouble Pigalle-ites!  We would have each other's "back".  Seriously, do you get hassled by stares, wolf-whistles?  I do all the time, which is why I've gone to longer skirts (around knee).  Then, I whisk it off late in the day, to reveal a mini-skirt, for late-afternoon and evening wear.  For cocktails and happy hour.
> 
> You're setting a "gold standard" for Pigalle chic, thanks for the postings!!  I want to play with some wardrobe combinations based on them.
> 
> I bought some fall/winter coats (from some very high-end boutiques, on sale), that have the mini-dress look.  I should post pics, but this is your thread!!


 
Thanks so much *giggles*!!!

I tend to avoid pantyhose while its warm but I'll wear them when the weather gets colder in the fall/winter. I personally like the look of bare legs over pantyhose. The Hanes Ultra Sheers are great!!!

No I usually keep my nails fairly short because of all the typing on the laptop. I'd love longer nails but I usually land up breaking them quickly.

I'd love to see your new coats!!!
I've bought too many winter coats over the last 2 years so I'm trying to wear those and not buy any more this season.


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> They made it in nude satin (see attachment), I'm kinda confused as to what years it was available.
> 
> I have 3 Tashaf styles (2 brown and 1 blue), see attachments.  It's has an elegance that I like to pair with short skirts, so I don't come off as trashy but elegant.  I need to get some Lovas, like you have.
> 
> Wow, you sure have assertiveness to push the 5" heel with some mid-thigh mini-skirts.  I used to do it (even shorter), but got tired of "negative attention".  I guess I'm getting older.  Ocassionally, I'll get the nerve & don a mini-skirt (usually evening wear).  I'd prefer to go with friends, so I have protection in a group.  I assume your business trips, you have friends you go with?
> 
> I am planning my Halloween outfit, definitely Pigalle 120mm.  Something really risque, like lingerie: sheer nightie, bra, lace v-cut panties, garter, stockings, sheer very mini-skirt..all white.  See Danielle Lloyd Halloween outfit w/Pigalle (black theme).  I'd like to hear your about your Halloween outfit, it has to go beyond your current outfits!!


 
I love the Tashaf but I missed them when they were out and haven't been able to pick up a pair on eBay. They seem more like a night-time shoe that's a bit too fancy to wear during the day.

Most of my trips I have to take alone. My co-workers and boss are very supportive of my fashion though and I usually get more compliments than criticism. I do get a few negative comments from afar but I've learned to ignore them over the years. 

I have worn Pigalles with some Halloween outfits to parties.  I was a french maid last year with a super short ruffle skirt and Black Patent Pigalles. I figure at Halloween you can go all out and wear a totally over the top outfit that you can only get away with once a year!!!


----------



## shaggy360

stilly said:


> Day 3 of My Trip - Black Print Dress with an Ann Taylor Jacket and Black Kid Pigalles



From what I see, your red soles are STILL RED!! How do you do it? My wife's souls look far more worn than yours. Are you using those red rubber soles mentioned somewhere else? Or is this a pair of CLs you don't wear out??


----------



## stilly

shaggy360 said:


> From what I see, your red soles are STILL RED!! How do you do it? My wife's souls look far more worn than yours. Are you using those red rubber soles mentioned somewhere else? Or is this a pair of CLs you don't wear out??


 
About half my pairs of CLs have rubber Vibram soles put on my a shoe maker. Lots of the remaining pairs you are seeing are nearly brand new so they don't have much wear yet. I also have tons of pairs of shoes both CL and non-CL so I rotate them a lot to avoid too much wear.

Lately are started putting red gaffers tape on the soles of my CLs. I picked that tip up on this forum. It make the shoes a bit slippery but you wear them once or twice, peel off the tape and put on new tape and the soles are still like new underneath. I haven't left the tape on for an extended number of weeks so hopefully I can still get it off. It's still a bit of an experiment at this point...


----------



## megt10

Wow stilly you have such a gorgeous collection. I love your style.


----------



## poppyseed

WOW I really like your navy ostrich Pigalle, in combination with the red dress and your legs it's perfection!


----------



## shaggy360

stilly said:


> I have worn Pigalles with some Halloween outfits to parties.  I was a french maid last year with a super short ruffle skirt and Black Patent Pigalles. I figure at Halloween you can go all out and wear a totally over the top outfit that you can only get away with once a year!!!



You are a husbands dream come true! I'm glad there are at least 2 women out there in the world that will wear a french maid costume with black patent Pigalles on Halloween!


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Tashaf look so beautiful! i never seen them before, the more time i spend on the forum the bigger my own collection gets, such a dangerous path lol do you havesomething in mind regarding your next pair? any particular pair?


----------



## giggles00

girlfrommoscow said:


> Tashaf look so beautiful! i never seen them before, the more time i spend on the forum the bigger my own collection gets, such a dangerous path lol do you havesomething in mind regarding your next pair? any particular pair?



I LOVE the Lova style (which Stilly has in various colors), don't have any.

I ran across the Tashaf by accident at Barney's Xmas sale 2 yrs ago, 40% off plus another % off -- $999 pumps for only $450.  Cheaper than a Pigalle 120, never seen them go below $585.  Tashaf is very elegant, beautifully designed, it's perfect for my propensity to go "short skirt" (like Stilly).  It avoids a trashy look, instead it's a sophisticate approach to higher hemlines.


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> French maid outfit to work?? Wow, that's cool.
> 
> One Halloween, I did an ultra mini skirt w/shirred blouse in Beverly Hills, Rodeo Drive, I almost cause a traffic accident (tires screeching)..no kidding!  Not Pigalle, but another Italian made 5" heel


 
That outfit sounds amazing *giggles*!!!
I love the Pigalles on you!!!
You should wear them out more!!!


----------



## stilly

I finally picked up a pair of Daffs after admiring them for months.

Here they are with a skirt and sweater when I wore them for their maden voyage on Sunday.


----------



## dc419

I want daffs so badly! They look gorgeous on you!! 
Your legs look so long and beautiful!


----------



## kvjohns614

Love these! Such a great outfit also!


----------



## Dessye

All I have to say is:

(I have no words)


----------



## Dessye

Why can't I look that good in Daffs?


----------



## stilly

dc419 said:


> I want daffs so badly! They look gorgeous on you!!
> Your legs look so long and beautiful!


 


kvjohns614 said:


> Love these! Such a great outfit also!


 


Dessye said:


> Why can't I look that good in Daffs?


 

Thanks *dc, kvjohns* and *Dessye*!!!
I just love the super high heel on the Daffs!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

stilly said:


> I finally picked up a pair of Daffs after admiring them attachmentid=1499246&d=1317776876[/IMG]



Your Dafs are 

Btw, amazing legs!


----------



## jenayb

*Stills*, you've done it again! Great choice!!!


----------



## NANI1972

stilly said:


> I finally picked up a pair of Daffs after admiring them for months.
> 
> Here they are with a skirt and sweater when I wore them for their maden voyage on Sunday.


WOW!!!!!


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> I finally picked up a pair of Daffs after admiring them for months.
> 
> Here they are with a skirt and sweater when I wore them for their maden voyage on Sunday.


 Stilly, congratulations on getting these gorgeous shoes. They look fantastic on you. You have such beautiful legs and these shoes really show them off.


----------



## stilly

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Your Dafs are
> 
> Btw, amazing legs!


 


jenaywins said:


> *Stills*, you've done it again! Great choice!!!


 


NANI1972 said:


> WOW!!!!!


 


megt10 said:


> Stilly, congratulations on getting these gorgeous shoes. They look fantastic on you. You have such beautiful legs and these shoes really show them off.


 
Thanks so much *CRISPEDROSA, jenay, NANI *and *megt*!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore my Cork Pigalle 120s out to get some groceries this morning with my new Joes Jeans Sweats jeggings (so comfy!!


----------



## mark868

So hot the with the skinny Jeans ! I Love that style


----------



## stilly

mark868 said:


> So hot the with the skinny Jeans ! I Love that style


 

Thanks so much *mark*!!!
I just love skinny jeans and CLs!!!


----------



## spins

are they true to size the pigalle?


----------



## stilly

spins said:


> are they true to size the pigalle?


 
Pigalles with the 120mm heel always run a little bigger due to the pitch of the shoe so generally you can go down a half to one whole size.


----------



## Miss T.

stilly said:


> I finally picked up a pair of Daffs after admiring them for months.
> 
> Here they are with a skirt and sweater when I wore them for their maden voyage on Sunday.



Congrats on the Daffs, you look great in them! And I love the color of your sweater.


----------



## needloub

Love them on you! Your legs are a mile long!



stilly said:


> I finally picked up a pair of Daffs after admiring them for months.
> 
> Here they are with a skirt and sweater when I wore them for their maden voyage on Sunday.


----------



## stilly

Miss T. said:


> Congrats on the Daffs, you look great in them! And I love the color of your sweater.


 


needloub said:


> Love them on you! Your legs are a mile long!


 
Thanks so much *Miss T.* and *needloub*!!!


----------



## stilly

Here I am with my MBBs last weekend paired with a new Ralph Lauren dress.


----------



## stilly

My new Lucifer 120s in Pumice. I wore these out to dinner last night.


----------



## AEGIS

these are still on my wish list.  i loooove them.



stilly said:


> My new Lucifer 120s in Pumice. I wore these out to dinner last night.


----------



## myminimee

Stilly, you wear those Pigalles (as well as the others) so well!!  how do you do it? i'm afraid i won't last 5 minutes wearing  a 120 without a platform.


----------



## BattyBugs

Wow Stilly, you've acquired some beauties. I think my favorites are a toss-up between the Daffs and Altis.


----------



## LVoepink

I love your latest look! the lucifer's and skirt go so well together!


----------



## Dessye

Great additions and you were them FABulously of course -- I wouldn't expect any less   But you really rock those Lucifers!


----------



## dc419

Love your new additions especially the lucifers! 
I wish I could see CLs while grocery shopping!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

Oh my god ... you are a dream for any cl shoe lover ... outstanding collection ... !!! congrats lady, keep it coming !!!


----------



## stilly

AEGIS said:


> these are still on my wish list.  i loooove them.


 


myminimee said:


> Stilly, you wear those Pigalles (as well as the others) so well!!  how do you do it? i'm afraid i won't last 5 minutes wearing  a 120 without a platform.


 


BattyBugs said:


> Wow Stilly, you've acquired some beauties. I think my favorites are a toss-up between the Daffs and Altis.


 


LVoepink said:


> I love your latest look! the lucifer's and skirt go so well together!


 


Dessye said:


> Great additions and you were them FABulously of course -- I wouldn't expect any less   But you really rock those Lucifers!


 


dc419 said:


> Love your new additions especially the lucifers!
> I wish I could see CLs while grocery shopping!


 


CLShoe_Lover said:


> Oh my god ... you are a dream for any cl shoe lover ... outstanding collection ... !!! congrats lady, keep it coming !!!


 

Thanks so much *AEGIS, myminimee, Batty, LVoepink, Dessye, dc* & *CLShoe_Lover*!!!


----------



## stilly

I had the day off on Monday so I decided to throw on a dress and my Denim Pigalles and do some shopping (along with a few errands of course)


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

Lovely indeed ... orgasm !!!


----------



## superfeet

xx


----------



## erinmiyu

^^ uhhh... 

moving on, *stilly* the lucifer bow looks fantastic on you and i really like that ralph lauren dress 

still envious of your legs too!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Love the denim pigalles!!


----------



## Miss T.

stilly said:


> I had the day off on Monday so I decided to throw on a dress and my Denim Pigalles and do some shopping (along with a few errands of course)



Gorgeous as always! What a sweet dress.


----------



## stilly

erinmiyu said:


> ^^ uhhh...
> 
> moving on, *stilly* the lucifer bow looks fantastic on you and i really like that ralph lauren dress
> 
> still envious of your legs too!


 


LizzielovesCL said:


> Love the denim pigalles!!


 


Miss T. said:


> Gorgeous as always! What a sweet dress.


 
Thanks so much *erin, Lizzie* and *Miss T.*!!!


----------



## stilly

I ventured out to brunch on Sunday through a bit of snow in the Pigalles...
Don't worry...no shoes were harmed...these guys have been through it all!!!


----------



## stilly

My Halloween outfit for a party at a friend's house Sunday night...
Classic Pigalles of course...


----------



## l.a_girl19

stilly said:


> My Halloween outfit for a party at a friend's house Sunday night...
> Classic Pigalles of course...


Wowza! You look fantastic!!!! I NEVER get sick of black patent Piggies! Gorgeous!


----------



## LVoepink

great halloween outfit!


----------



## Dessye

Love your outfits!!!!


----------



## jenayb

Girl! Bare legs in snow, you are a rock star!!!!


----------



## stilly

l.a_girl19 said:


> Wowza! You look fantastic!!!! I NEVER get sick of black patent Piggies! Gorgeous!


 


LVoepink said:


> great halloween outfit!


 


Dessye said:


> Love your outfits!!!!


 


jenaywins said:


> Girl! Bare legs in snow, you are a rock star!!!!


 

Thanks *l.a, LVoepink, Dessye* & *jenay*!!!
Of all my CLs, I still love the classic Black Patent Pigalles the most!!!


----------



## bfrosty

Just gorgeous.  All of it.


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> My Halloween outfit for a party at a friend's house Sunday night...
> Classic Pigalles of course...


 Love the costume Stilly! Love seeing you out in the snow in your shoes as well.


----------



## susu1978

all i can say is wow, amazing pigalle collection.

I just can't get around to wearing those heels, dont know how you girls do it.


----------



## Flip88

Your collection is nothing short of breath taking. You wear them so well ..... hope you had a great party!!


----------



## Miss T.

stilly said:


> I ventured out to brunch on Sunday through a bit of snow in the Pigalles...
> Don't worry...no shoes were harmed...these guys have been through it all!!!



Brrr, the snow looks cold, but you on the other hand, are super-hot! Way to dress for Halloween, *Stilly*!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

Wow Stilly, you are amazing ... the Pigalles, especially black is so classic and sexy, it drives me  and  ...   ... congrats and all the best  !!!


----------



## jenniferb07

Wow - quite the collection!


----------



## stilly

bfrosty said:


> Just gorgeous.  All of it.


 


megt10 said:


> Love the costume Stilly! Love seeing you out in the snow in your shoes as well.


 


susu1978 said:


> all i can say is wow, amazing pigalle collection.
> 
> I just can't get around to wearing those heels, dont know how you girls do it.


 


Flip88 said:


> Your collection is nothing short of breath taking. You wear them so well ..... hope you had a great party!!


 


Miss T. said:


> Brrr, the snow looks cold, but you on the other hand, are super-hot! Way to dress for Halloween, *Stilly*!


 


jenniferb07 said:


> Wow - quite the collection!


 
Thanks so much *bfrosty, meg, susu, Flip, Miss T., CLShoe_Lover* & *jenniferb*!!!


----------



## needloub

Love the denim Pigalle's!  Hot Halloween costume BTW!


----------



## evanescent

stilly said:


> My Halloween outfit for a party at a friend's house Sunday night...
> Classic Pigalles of course...



your legs are beyond amazing!!


----------



## stilly

needloub said:


> Love the denim Pigalle's!  Hot Halloween costume BTW!


 


evanescent said:


> your legs are beyond amazing!!


 
Thanks so much *needloub* & *evanescent*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Nude Lady Peeps


----------



## aoqtpi

stilly said:


> My new Nude Lady Peeps



OMG it looks like these were MADE for you! Words cannot express how amazing these look on you!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

WOW ... omg ....     :urock:  you are amazing !!!


----------



## Dessye

I am so jealous of your legs!!! :greengrin:


----------



## sharon100

WOW so many nice  shoes and Stilly they suit your feet shape so well just wish mine did !


----------



## LVoepink

wow the lady peep makes your legs go on for miles!


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

stilly said:


> my new nude lady peeps


 
wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## stilly

aoqtpi said:


> OMG it looks like these were MADE for you! Words cannot express how amazing these look on you!


 


CLShoe_Lover said:


> WOW ... omg ....     :urock:  you are amazing !!!


 


Dessye said:


> I am so jealous of your legs!!! :greengrin:


 


sharon100 said:


> WOW so many nice  shoes and Stilly they suit your feet shape so well just wish mine did !


 


LVoepink said:


> wow the lady peep makes your legs go on for miles!


 


LuluBleueNuit said:


> wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!


 
Thanks so much *aoqtpi, CLShoe_Lover, Dessye, sharon, LVoepink* and *Lulu*!!! This is my 3rd pair of Peeps and I just love them!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Black Calf Bibis. The pitch of these combined with the chunky heel took a little getting used to but I've had these for a few weeks now and love to wear them on the weekends with skinny jeans and my fall sweaters.


----------



## LVoepink

I love them! congrats


----------



## Ladyincobalt

Holy Loubie Heaven *Stilly*!!! I must say this is the best thread i've ever seen. Its got a brilliant CL pigalle collection, new trendy reveals, recent purchases and best of all the lovely mod shots! Amazazing  Subscribed. Oh and how do you walk in those pigallessss i find them a bit harder to walk in than the others coz of no platforms. Bravo to your fabulousness!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Love your entire collection!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Pigalle paradise


----------



## Dessye

Those Bibis!  Your legs!  Bibis with your legs!!  I can't stand it!!!!!


----------



## ChimShoeFreak

l.a_girl19 said:


> *Pigalle*


Neon pink Pigalles are available for preorder on Saks if you haven't gotten them


----------



## ChimShoeFreak

Dessye said:


> Those Bibis!  Your legs!  Bibis with your legs!!  I can't stand it!!!!!


I need the turquoise daffodils


----------



## ChimShoeFreak

stilly said:


> My new Black Calf Bibis. The pitch of these combined with the chunky heel took a little getting used to but I've had these for a few weeks now and love to wear them on the weekends with skinny jeans and my fall sweaters.


Daffy's???? Gorgeous


----------



## ChimShoeFreak

LouboutinHottie said:


> Pigalle paradise


Gorgeous


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

Oh Stilly your Black Calf Bibis seems very delicious .... !!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

ChimShoeFreak said:


> Neon pink Pigalles are available for preorder on Saks if you haven't gotten them



Those are the Pigalle Platos and they are hot pink. I was told by my SA that the Pigalle 120 will be available in neon pink. Thanks for the info though


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

stilly said:


> My new Nude Lady Peeps


 

OMG Stilly you drive me crazy, love these shoes, one of my favorites, you are stunning on them !!!


----------



## stilly

LVoepink said:


> I love them! congrats


 


Ladyincobalt said:


> Holy Loubie Heaven *Stilly*!!! I must say this is the best thread i've ever seen. Its got a brilliant CL pigalle collection, new trendy reveals, recent purchases and best of all the lovely mod shots! Amazazing  Subscribed. Oh and how do you walk in those pigallessss i find them a bit harder to walk in than the others coz of no platforms. Bravo to your fabulousness!


 


LizzielovesCL said:


> Love your entire collection!!


 


LouboutinHottie said:


> Pigalle paradise


 


Dessye said:


> Those Bibis!  Your legs!  Bibis with your legs!!  I can't stand it!!!!!


 


ChimShoeFreak said:


> Daffy's???? Gorgeous


 


CLShoe_Lover said:


> Oh Stilly your Black Calf Bibis seems very delicious .... !!!


 


CLShoe_Lover said:


> OMG Stilly you drive me crazy, love these shoes, one of my favorites, you are stunning on them !!!


 

Thanks so much *LVoepink, Ladyincobalt, ChimShoeFreak, Lizzie, LouboutinHottie, Dessye* & *CLShoe_Lover*!!!


----------



## stilly

Heading out last Saturday night for dinner in a navy ASOS dress and my Navy Blue Ostrich Pigalle 120s


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

stilly said:


> Heading out last Saturday night for dinner in a navy ASOS dress and my Navy Blue Ostrich Pigalle 120s


 
OMG Stilly !!! please keep it coming, I´m big fan of yours ... :urock:  !!!


----------



## shaggy360

stilly said:


> Heading out last Saturday night for dinner in a navy ASOS dress and my Navy Blue Ostrich Pigalle 120s



Yup! I'm a big fan too! If only I could get my wife to wear her Pigalles as often as Stilly!


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful!


----------



## sophiztication

Your pics really inspire me to be daring enough to wear my Pigalles! Awesome pics


----------



## Sourdrops

Hello everyone! I'm new here.

Stilly, that is some great shoe porn! Can't wait till I own that many pairs


----------



## Racine

Love this thread.  I'm always surprized on how many shoes one can own!  These look great on you!


----------



## jennarae86

the lovas are amazing!! you have a beautiful collection!


----------



## stilly

CLShoe_Lover said:


> OMG Stilly !!! please keep it coming, I´m big fan of yours ... :urock:  !!!


 


shaggy360 said:


> Yup! I'm a big fan too! If only I could get my wife to wear her Pigalles as often as Stilly!


 


BattyBugs said:


> Beautiful!


 


sophiztication said:


> Your pics really inspire me to be daring enough to wear my Pigalles! Awesome pics


 


Sourdrops said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new here.
> 
> Stilly, that is some great shoe porn! Can't wait till I own that many pairs


 


Racine said:


> Love this thread.  I'm always surprized on how many shoes one can own!  These look great on you!


 


jennarae86 said:


> the lovas are amazing!! you have a beautiful collection!


 

Thanks *CLShoe_Lover, shaggy, Batty, sophiztication, Sourdrops, Racine & jennarae*!!!


----------



## stilly

Heading out for lunch today and little grocery shopping.
Black Lucifer Bow 120s, French Connection skirt and Pure Collection sweater


----------



## heiress-ox

^ Killer *Stilly*, I love the Lucifer Bows, kicking myself for being away from TPF for that whole season, I missed out on so  much!


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> Heading out for lunch today and little grocery shopping.
> Black Lucifer Bow 120s, French Connection skirt and Pure Collection sweater


 I love how you grocery shop! You look fabulous as always Stilly.


----------



## chanel*liz

I love your grocery shopping look!!! Fabulous!!!


----------



## stilly

heiress-ox said:


> ^ Killer *Stilly*, I love the Lucifer Bows, kicking myself for being away from TPF for that whole season, I missed out on so  much!


 


megt10 said:


> I love how you grocery shop! You look fabulous as always Stilly.


 


chanel*liz said:


> I love your grocery shopping look!!! Fabulous!!!


 
Thanks so much *heiress, meg* and *chanel*liz*!!!


----------



## lalamed

OMG ......Grocery shopping! What was on your shopping list? Tall, buff & handsome? 
Love your lucifers.


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the Lucifer Bows on you, Stilly.


----------



## label24

dear stilly, what color of the pigalle's 2012 do you like?


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

OMG ...   I´m having a heart attack here :busted .... love that shoes wow ... you are amazing ...


----------



## stilly

lalamed said:


> OMG ......Grocery shopping! What was on your shopping list? Tall, buff & handsome?
> Love your lucifers.


 
Just picking up few things at the grocery store...no biggy...the Lucifers have become much more comfortable the more I wear them,



BattyBugs said:


> I love the Lucifer Bows on you, Stilly.


 
That's Batty!!! The Lucifers have become one of my favs!!!



label24 said:


> dear stilly, what color of the pigalle's 2012 do you like?


 
Hi *label* - I'd love to get the nude Pigalles in kid leather for work...I looked also at the turquoise too but couldn't bring myself to buying them...



CLShoe_Lover said:


> OMG ...   I´m having a heart attack here :busted .... love that shoes wow ... you are amazing ...


 
Thanks so much *CLShoe_Lover*!!!


----------



## stilly

More of the Daffs heading out shopping...black jeans, tee shirt and a black angora sweater...


----------



## LVoepink

love the daffs!


----------



## sophinette007

I love your pigalle collection which is totally amazing and OMG those lucifer bow are wonderful! Congrats Stilly all your shoes are gorgeous and you wear them in a very elegant way!
 And the Black Daf looks so good on you! Stunning and I love them! 



stilly said:


> Heading out for lunch today and little grocery shopping.
> Black Lucifer Bow 120s, French Connection skirt and Pure Collection sweater


----------



## xCookiedoughx

I'm not sure, wheter im high with these shoes or Stilly long legs!!
but I'm sure no one couldn't pull off those pigalles better than her.


----------



## stilly

LVoepink said:


> love the daffs!


 


sophinette007 said:


> I love your pigalle collection which is totally amazing and OMG those lucifer bow are wonderful! Congrats Stilly all your shoes are gorgeous and you wear them in a very elegant way!
> And the Black Daf looks so good on you! Stunning and I love them!


 


xCookiedoughx said:


> I'm not sure, wheter im high with these shoes or Stilly long legs!!
> but I'm sure no one couldn't pull off those pigalles better than her.


 

Thanks so much *LVoepink, sophinette & xCookiedoughX*!!!


----------



## stilly

I went to a charity dinner last week so I took the opportunity to wear my Satin/Lace Pigalles...


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

You are amazing ... love all of you specially lady peep, pigalles and daffs ... and tks very much about the daffs outfit and sure would love to see more ... tks so very much  !!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love this lace colorway!


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> More of the Daffs heading out shopping...black jeans, tee shirt and a black angora sweater...



  You kill me every time!!!


----------



## stilly

CLShoe_Lover said:


> You are amazing ... love all of you specially lady peep, pigalles and daffs ... and tks very much about the daffs outfit and sure would love to see more ... tks so very much  !!!


 


BattyBugs said:


> Love this lace colorway!


 


Dessye said:


> You kill me every time!!!


 
Thanks *CLShoe_Lover, Batty* and *Dessye*!!!
I just can't get enough of the Pigalles!!!


----------



## stilly

More of my Black Calf Graine Daffs.

I wore these out the other night after work. The last pic is the Stuart Weitzman Fever pumps that I actually wore to work that day. 

I still don't think the Daffs are appropriate for work so I slipped them in the car just to go out.


----------



## stilly

My new Black Kid Rolandos!!!

I've been wanting to get another pair of Rolandos for a while now but I was worried that they would be as uncomfortable as the Black Patent Rolandos I've had for years. I can't wear those for more than 30 minutes without my toes going numb.

These black kid Rolandoes are a totally different story and I wore them all day to work today with no problems. They're really quite comfy once they're broken in. These will ceratinly be a regular work shoe going forward.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I just browsed your whole collection thread and I must say I'm now a pigalle convert!!

I must find the desert pythons and lucifer bows. They are amazing on you! Great collection!


----------



## Dessye

Yay! More mod pics!!!   I just adore your mod pics


----------



## Miss T.

stilly said:


> My new Black Kid Rolandos!!!
> 
> I've been wanting to get another pair of Rolandos for a while now but I was worried that they would be as uncomfortable as the Black Patent Rolandos I've had for years. I can't wear those for more than 30 minutes without my toes going numb.
> 
> These black kid Rolandoes are a totally different story and I wore them all day to work today with no problems. They're really quite comfy once they're broken in. These will ceratinly be a regular work shoe going forward.



Congrats on the new Rolando´s, I´m encouraged by your finding them comfortable.


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

Geeezz ... Stilly tks so very much for the mod pics ... love'em all ... please keep it up ...   :urock:


----------



## shaggy360

stilly said:


> The last pic is the Stuart Weitzman Fever pumps that I actually wore to work that day.



I might be the only one..but I think those are super sexy!


----------



## stilly

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I just browsed your whole collection thread and I must say I'm now a pigalle convert!!
> 
> I must find the desert pythons and lucifer bows. They are amazing on you! Great collection!


 


Dessye said:


> Yay! More mod pics!!!  I just adore your mod pics


 


Miss T. said:


> Congrats on the new Rolando´s, I´m encouraged by your finding them comfortable.


 


CLShoe_Lover said:


> Geeezz ... Stilly tks so very much for the mod pics ... love'em all ... please keep it up ...   :urock:


 


shaggy360 said:


> I might be the only one..but I think those are super sexy!


 

Thanks so much *naked, Dessye, Miss T. CLShoe_Lover & shaggy*!!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Wow! The Daffs and Rolandos look just breathtaking on you!!! Congrats


----------



## stilly

shaggy360 said:


> I might be the only one..but I think those are super sexy!


 
Thanks *shaggy*!!!

I still love these as well but the lower heel pales in comparison to some of CLs. They're great for work and I still get lots of compliments on them.


----------



## cts900

stilly said:


> My new Black Kid Rolandos!!!
> 
> I've been wanting to get another pair of Rolandos for a while now but I was worried that they would be as uncomfortable as the Black Patent Rolandos I've had for years. I can't wear those for more than 30 minutes without my toes going numb.
> 
> These black kid Rolandoes are a totally different story and I wore them all day to work today with no problems. They're really quite comfy once they're broken in. These will ceratinly be a regular work shoe going forward.



I LOVE this dress!


----------



## stilly

cts900 said:


> I LOVE this dress!


 
Thanks *cts*!!!
I love the pleats in this dress!!!


----------



## stilly

My newest Pigalles in Purple Patent!!!
I love this color and just had to add them to Pigalle collection...


----------



## r6girl2005

Fabulous new purple piggies and that skirt is gorgeous!!!



stilly said:


> My newest Pigalles in Purple Patent!!!
> I love this color and just had to add them to Pigalle collection...


----------



## stilly

My Black Kid Declic 140s off to work earlier this week...


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> My newest Pigalles in Purple Patent!!!
> I love this color and just had to add them to Pigalle collection...



 Love the color, stilly!   Your collection thread should be renamed the Neverending Pigalle Parade...


----------



## angelamdai

I just started research Louboutins yesterday and stumbled upon your collection. Can I just say you have fantastic taste in shoes? 

I can't remember if you said this before but were the black kid leather pigalles your first? I think I want to make them my first too. 

I hope you keep updating


----------



## dc419

I absolutely love the color!!!
You are seriously the queen of pigalles!
You wear them perfectly!!!




stilly said:


> My newest Pigalles in Purple Patent!!!
> I love this color and just had to add them to Pigalle collection...


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

Love the lace pigalle TDF you always Look super chic!!


----------



## sophiztication

Amazing that you can wear the 140s with such poise - I have trouble even with the 120s 

The purple patent is so beautiful - something about it in the different angles/lighting makes it just 'pop'!


----------



## stilly

r6girl2005 said:


> Fabulous new purple piggies and that skirt is gorgeous!!!


 
Thanks so much *r6girl*!!!



Dessye said:


> Love the color, stilly!   Your collection thread should be renamed the Neverending Pigalle Parade...


 
Thanks *Dessye*!!! I seem to never tire of Pigalles!!!



angelamdai said:


> I just started research Louboutins yesterday and stumbled upon your collection. Can I just say you have fantastic taste in shoes?
> 
> I can't remember if you said this before but were the black kid leather pigalles your first? I think I want to make them my first too.
> 
> I hope you keep updating


 
Thanks so much *angelamdai*!!! Actually the Black Patent Pigalles were my first since I couldn't find the Black Kids. I now have 2 pairs in Black Kid. You'll love them!!!



dc419 said:


> I absolutely love the color!!!
> You are seriously the queen of pigalles!
> You wear them perfectly!!!


 
Thanks *dc*!!! I love the color as well!!!



LuluBleueNuit said:


> Love the lace pigalle TDF you always Look super chic!!


 
Thank you *LuluBleueNuit*!!! The Lace Pigalles are one of my favorites!!! 



sophiztication said:


> Amazing that you can wear the 140s with such poise - I have trouble even with the 120s
> 
> The purple patent is so beautiful - something about it in the different angles/lighting makes it just 'pop'!


 
Thanks so much *sophiztication*!!! I actually took some more photos and the purple looks a little different in each shot. Its a nice spot of color!!!


----------



## Mittens34

stilly said:


> My newest Pigalles in Purple Patent!!!
> I love this color and just had to add them to Pigalle collection...



Stilly, I love your Purple patent Pigalles. They look amazing on you.


----------



## LVoepink

The purple is stunning! Love your dress in the latest pic!


----------



## sophinette007

I love all your new addition! Congrats and those purple piggies are so beautiful!


----------



## whimsic

Stilly, I hope you don't mind me asking-  do these new purple pigalles have a heel strap or are they bigger than your usual size?


----------



## stilly

whimsic said:


> Stilly, I hope you don't mind me asking-  do these new purple pigalles have a heel strap or are they bigger than your usual size?


 
Hi *whimsic* - They don't have a heel strap...they're just normal Pigalle 120 Pumps. They are actually a half size larger than I normally take in Pigalle 120s but they still fit fine.


----------



## stilly

Here are my new Nude Crosspiga 120s that I just got this week.

I decided to wear these to dinner last night for their first time out and I have to admit they're a bit harder to walk in than your standard Pigalle 120s. They're not real comfortable but I love the bare design of the shoe.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

stilly said:


> Here are my new Nude Crosspiga 120s that I just got this week.
> 
> I decided to wear these to dinner last night for their first time out and I have to admit they're a bit harder to walk in than your standard Pigalle 120s. They're not real comfortable but I love the bare design of the shoe.



They're perfect for you Stilly!!!


----------



## label24

Im in love......i need those



stilly said:


> Here are my new Nude Crosspiga 120s that I just got this week.
> 
> I decided to wear these to dinner last night for their first time out and I have to admit they're a bit harder to walk in than your standard Pigalle 120s. They're not real comfortable but I love the bare design of the shoe.


----------



## Jönathan

stilly said:


> Here are my new Nude Crosspiga 120s that I just got this week.
> 
> I decided to wear these to dinner last night for their first time out and I have to admit they're a bit harder to walk in than your standard Pigalle 120s. They're not real comfortable but I love the bare design of the shoe.



Wow!

They're gorgeous and they look stunning on you! 

Great outfit too!


----------



## stilly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> They're perfect for you Stilly!!!


 


label24 said:


> Im in love......i need those


 



			
				Jönathan;20485635 said:
			
		

> Wow!
> 
> They're gorgeous and they look stunning on you!
> 
> Great outfit too!


 

Thanks so much *CEC, label* and *Jonathan*!!!
I love this new style so much!!!


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> My Black Kid Declic 140s off to work earlier this week...





stilly said:


> Here are my new Nude Crosspiga 120s that I just got this week.
> 
> I decided to wear these to dinner last night for their first time out and I have to admit they're a bit harder to walk in than your standard Pigalle 120s. They're not real comfortable but I love the bare design of the shoe.



I DIE!!!!!!!!   OK, now I need to get Crosspigas....that's it I'm sold.


----------



## superfeet

*Stilly! Excellent! Great photos! Continue taking pictures up close so we can see all the details!*



stilly said:


> My newest Pigalles in Purple Patent!!!
> I love this color and just had to add them to Pigalle collection...


----------



## stilly

Dessye said:


> I DIE!!!!!!!!   OK, now I need to get Crosspigas....that's it I'm sold.


 


superfeet said:


> *Stilly! Excellent! Great photos! Continue taking pictures up close so we can see all the details!*


 

Thanks so much *Dessye & superfeet*!!!


----------



## laleeza

stilly said:


> Here are my new Nude Crosspiga 120s that I just got this week.
> 
> I decided to wear these to dinner last night for their first time out and I have to admit they're a bit harder to walk in than your standard Pigalle 120s. They're not real comfortable but I love the bare design of the shoe.



These look amazing on you!!! 
And the other new additions aren't too shabby either 
Congrats!


----------



## stilly

My new Black Patent Rolandes

Please ignore the wrinkled dress...I was just coming home from the airport after a flight


----------



## stilly

More of my new Rolandes...ignore the wrinkled dress from the flight...
(it looks like my last posting bombed for some reason)


----------



## stilly

The first of my Holiday Party outfits.
This one is from last night with a red pleated dress and black cardi.
I wore my Lady Peeps for about 3 hours of mostly standing and I was fine.
(I actually brought my most comfortable Pigalles as back-up)


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> The first of my Holiday Party outfits.
> This one is from last night with a red pleated dress and black cardi.
> I wore my Lady Peeps for about 3 hours of mostly standing and I was fine.
> (I actually brought my most comfortable Pigalles as back-up)


 What a wonderful holiday look!  You look stunning as usual stilly!!


----------



## cts900

You always, always look wonderful.


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> What a wonderful holiday look! You look stunning as usual stilly!!


 


cts900 said:


> You always, always look wonderful.


 
Thanks so much *beagly & cts*!!!
I love getting a chance to wear my CLs more for holiday celebrations!!!


----------



## stilly

Here's a pair of "non-CLs" that I'm wearing today to a holiday get together.

Casadei Blade Pumps in Black Calf Leather paired with a J. Crew skirt and black cashmere cardigan.

I loved the first pair of Blades that I bought in black patent so much that I got a 2nd pair!!!


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> The first of my Holiday Party outfits.
> This one is from last night with a red pleated dress and black cardi.
> I wore my Lady Peeps for about 3 hours of mostly standing and I was fine.
> (I actually brought my most comfortable Pigalles as back-up)



Sexy Stilly!!!  I had to laugh when you said emergency Pigalles (120) as back-up :giggles:


----------



## Jönathan

stilly said:


> More of my new Rolandes...ignore the wrinkled dress from the flight...
> (it looks like my last posting bombed for some reason)



Cute outfit!

The Rolande is such a beautiful shoe!


----------



## Jönathan

stilly said:


> The first of my Holiday Party outfits.
> This one is from last night with a red pleated dress and black cardi.
> I wore my Lady Peeps for about 3 hours of mostly standing and I was fine.
> (I actually brought my most comfortable Pigalles as back-up)



Great Holiday outfit! Glad to hear the Lady Peeps worked out for you!


----------



## superfeet

Stilly Beautiful! Congratulations once again! The shoes are beautiful, but are even more beautiful with you as a model!



stilly said:


> Here's a pair of "non-CLs" that I'm wearing today to a holiday get together.
> 
> Casadei Blade Pumps in Black Calf Leather paired with a J. Crew skirt and black cashmere cardigan.
> 
> I loved the first pair of Blades that I bought in black patent so much that I got a 2nd pair!!!


----------



## jenayb

Dessye said:


> Sexy Stilly!!!  I had to laugh when you said emergency Pigalles (120) as back-up :giggles:



:giggles:

I was thinking this same thing!!!!


----------



## stilly

Dessye said:


> Sexy Stilly!!! I had to laugh when you said emergency Pigalles (120) as back-up :giggles:


 


jenaywins said:


> :giggles:
> 
> I was thinking this same thing!!!!


 
Thanks *Dessye* & *jenay*!!!
Yeah I guess I'm the only one that would bring Pigalle 120s as my back-up shoes.
I'm just so used to wearing them at this point!!!


----------



## stilly

Jönathan;20531917 said:
			
		

> Great Holiday outfit! Glad to hear the Lady Peeps worked out for you!


 


superfeet said:


> Stilly Beautiful! Congratulations once again! The shoes are beautiful, but are even more beautiful with you as a model!


 
Thanks so much *Jonathan *&* superfeet*!!!
You guys are so sweet!!!


----------



## Miss T.

stilly said:


> The first of my Holiday Party outfits.
> This one is from last night with a red pleated dress and black cardi.
> I wore my Lady Peeps for about 3 hours of mostly standing and I was fine.
> (I actually brought my most comfortable Pigalles as back-up)



Fabulous as always, *Stilly*!


----------



## _Danielle_

Wohoo Stilly HOT outfits !!


----------



## stilly

Miss T. said:


> Fabulous as always, *Stilly*!


 


_Danielle_ said:


> Wohoo Stilly HOT outfits !!


 

Thanks so much *Miss T.* & *Dani*!!!
More holiday pics to come...


----------



## l.a_girl19

stilly said:


> Here's a pair of "non-CLs" that I'm wearing today to a holiday get together.
> 
> Casadei Blade Pumps in Black Calf Leather paired with a J. Crew skirt and black cashmere cardigan.
> 
> I loved the first pair of Blades that I bought in black patent so much that I got a 2nd pair!!!



Gorgeous outfits *stilly*! Love them all!


----------



## stilly

l.a_girl19 said:


> Gorgeous outfits *stilly*! Love them all!


 
Thanks so much *l.a*!!!


----------



## stilly

The Lovas got to go out tonight...


----------



## Jönathan

Wow!

So pretty! 

Cute outfit too!


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> The Lovas got to go out tonight...


 These shoes are so gorgeous.


----------



## stilly

Jönathan;20566769 said:
			
		

> Wow!
> 
> So pretty!
> 
> Cute outfit too!


 


megt10 said:


> These shoes are so gorgeous.


 

Thanks *Jonathan & megt*!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

stilly said:


> The Lovas got to go out tonight...



I like the sweater with the shoes Stilly! Very festive and brings out the red sole too


----------



## beagly911

Gorgeous stilly, you are always so elegant!


----------



## stilly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I like the sweater with the shoes Stilly! Very festive and brings out the red sole too


 


beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous stilly, you are always so elegant!


 
Thanks so much *CEC* & *beagly*!!!


----------



## stilly

I decided to wear my new Pigalle Pollacks to a neighbor's holiday party yesterday.
I couldn't resist wearing them even though they're really a summer shoe.
I decided on a blue dress and winter white cardigan...its the best I could throw together from my closet.
These are really comfortable for Pigalles and I stood for over 4 hours with no problems.


----------



## Doglover1610

Ooh la la! I like!


----------



## Dessye

That is a beautiful pair and you wear them beautifully!


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> I decided to wear my new Pigalle Pollacks to a neighbor's holiday party yesterday.
> I couldn't resist wearing them even though they're really a summer shoe.
> I decided on a blue dress and winter white cardigan...its the best I could throw together from my closet.
> These are really comfortable for Pigalles and I stood for over 4 hours with no problems.


 These shoes are stunning. I love the color and they look beautiful on you. I wish that I could wear this style for more than a few hours.


----------



## Jönathan

stilly said:


> I decided to wear my new Pigalle Pollacks to a neighbor's holiday party yesterday.
> I couldn't resist wearing them even though they're really a summer shoe.
> I decided on a blue dress and winter white cardigan...its the best I could throw together from my closet.
> These are really comfortable for Pigalles and I stood for over 4 hours with no problems.



stilly,

They're amazing!! The colors are incredible and they look stunning on you!


----------



## Miss T.

stilly said:


> I decided to wear my new Pigalle Pollacks to a neighbor's holiday party yesterday.
> I couldn't resist wearing them even though they're really a summer shoe.
> I decided on a blue dress and winter white cardigan...its the best I could throw together from my closet.
> These are really comfortable for Pigalles and I stood for over 4 hours with no problems.



Great outfit and perfect for the Holidays.


----------



## mmmcupcakes

So envious of your Pigalle collection! I can't wait to see what you come up with next


----------



## dc419

Beautiful!!!! I love the color of your pollacks! You are making me want a pair



stilly said:


> I decided to wear my new Pigalle Pollacks to a neighbor's holiday party yesterday.
> I couldn't resist wearing them even though they're really a summer shoe.
> I decided on a blue dress and winter white cardigan...its the best I could throw together from my closet.
> These are really comfortable for Pigalles and I stood for over 4 hours with no problems.


----------



## stilly

Doglover1610 said:


> Ooh la la! I like!


 


Dessye said:


> That is a beautiful pair and you wear them beautifully!


 


megt10 said:


> These shoes are stunning. I love the color and they look beautiful on you. I wish that I could wear this style for more than a few hours.


 



			
				Jönathan;20586009 said:
			
		

> stilly,
> 
> They're amazing!! The colors are incredible and they look stunning on you!


 


Miss T. said:


> Great outfit and perfect for the Holidays.


 


mmmcupcakes said:


> So envious of your Pigalle collection! I can't wait to see what you come up with next


 


dc419 said:


> Beautiful!!!! I love the color of your pollacks! You are making me want a pair


 

Thanks so much *Doglover, Dessye, megt, Jonathan, Miss T., mmmcupcakes & dc*!!!


----------



## AEGIS

looks great! why do you think they're more comfy than other pigalles?


----------



## stilly

AEGIS said:


> looks great! why do you think they're more comfy than other pigalles?


 
Thanks *AEGIS!!!*

I don't really know why they're more comfy. They do have a little strap on the inside of the heel in the back for a better fit which my other Pigalles don't have. My Pigalles very wildly in comfort. Some, like the Lucifers, just seem to be stiff and are really hard to break in. Others, like these Pollocks, seem pretty comfortable right out of the box. They each seem to have a personality of their own...:giggles:


----------



## stilly

Here's a new pair of non-CLs that I wore today.

These are my new Jimmy Choo Anouk 120s in Patent Blue Klein. These look like Jimmy Choo's answer to the Pigalle.

I love the super thin high heel and low cut vamp.


----------



## Racine

Just gorgous Stilly!  Question, do you ever wear hosiery with the pigalles?  If so do you have any issues with your foot sliding down due to the high arch?  I would only do so if it was really cold out.


----------



## stilly

Racine said:


> Just gorgous Stilly! Question, do you ever wear hosiery with the pigalles? If so do you have any issues with your foot sliding down due to the high arch? I would only do so if it was really cold out.


 
Thanks so much *Racine*!!!

I usually only wear hosiery if its very cold out. At this point in the year, I can still get away with no hose which is the look I prefer. Yes I have slipped out of the shoes occasionally if I wear hose so usually don't wear them that often.


----------



## stilly

More of the new Jimmys...


----------



## SashaNicole

Such an impressive collection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BattyBugs

I love this blue!


----------



## Mitzy

Well, I am sure someone has said this before, but you certainly have the legs/ankles for such va-voom shoes!! Lovely!
Makes me so sad that I can't wear heels anymore.


----------



## needloub

Love the vibrant color! It's gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> Here's a new pair of non-CLs that I wore today.
> 
> These are my new Jimmy Choo Anouk 120s in Patent Blue Klein. These look like Jimmy Choo's answer to the Pigalle.
> 
> I love the super thin high heel and low cut vamp.


 OMG those are gorgeous Stilly and I so love your outfit.


----------



## stilly

SashaNicole said:


> Such an impressive collection. Thanks for sharing.


 


BattyBugs said:


> I love this blue!


 


Mitzy said:


> Well, I am sure someone has said this before, but you certainly have the legs/ankles for such va-voom shoes!! Lovely!
> Makes me so sad that I can't wear heels anymore.


 


needloub said:


> Love the vibrant color! It's gorgeous!


 


megt10 said:


> OMG those are gorgeous Stilly and I so love your outfit.


 

Thanks so much *SashaNicole, Batty, Mitzy, needloub* & *megt*!!!


----------



## dbeth

Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> More of the new Jimmys...


 How is the feel of the JC vs CL?


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> How is the feel of the JC vs CL?


 
I actually think the Jimmy Choos are a little bit easier to wear than my Pigalles. The Jimmy Choos fit a bit snuggly but it feels like there is a bit more room in the toe box than my Pigalles even though they still show a fair amount of toe cleavage.
They're great!!! I love them!!!


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

megt10 said:


> How is the feel of the JC vs CL?


 
I've been wondering the same thing.  I'd like a pair of pointy-toe pumps in nude patent in the spring, and I'm trying to decide what shoe to go with.


----------



## stilly

He's what I wore out for drinks on Monday night with some friends.
Black Pigalle Spikes, black leather skirt and gray Anthropologie sweater.


----------



## stilly

Some close-ups of my Pigalle Spikes heading out on Monday...


----------



## MamZelle

OMG, you have the most beautiful collection !


----------



## superfeet

OMG! My heartbeat stopped for a few seconds with these close-ups! kkk
Continue with these close-ups, just to see all the details!


----------



## Jönathan

stilly said:


> Some close-ups of my Pigalle Spikes heading out on Monday...



Stilly,

Gorgeous!! They look stunning on you!!!


----------



## stilly

MamZelle said:


> OMG, you have the most beautiful collection !


 


superfeet said:


> OMG! My heartbeat stopped for a few seconds with these close-ups! kkk
> Continue with these close-ups, just to see all the details!


 



			
				Jönathan;20636336 said:
			
		

> Stilly,
> 
> Gorgeous!! They look stunning on you!!!


 
*MamZelle*, *superfeet* & *Jonathan*!!!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> He's what I wore out for drinks on Monday night with some friends.
> Black Pigalle Spikes, black leather skirt and gray Anthropologie sweater.



LOVE the risque look: very short skirt (leather!) with exceptionally high heels.

wow, do you get "cat calls"?  I used to when I did outfits like the above!!

I know my next outfit, it will be an emulation of the above.  I just got 3 sets of v-neck sweathers, that go below the waist (like a mini-dress).  Need to pair it up with a black skirt like yours!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> The Lovas got to go out tonight...



AWESOME outfit!  You seem to be rockin' the exceptionally short skirt & 120mm heels, definitely a stand out.

Love those Lovas, still looking for my 1st pair!  I want the Tuxedo & sheer-black version.  When was the last year they made them?


----------



## LVoepink

love the pigalle spikes!


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> AWESOME outfit! You seem to be rockin' the exceptionally short skirt & 120mm heels, definitely a stand out.
> 
> Love those Lovas, still looking for my 1st pair! I want the Tuxedo & sheer-black version. When was the last year they made them?


 
Thanks *giggles*!!!

Yes I still love to wear mini skirts and CLs when I'm not at work.

No they haven't made the Lovas for a few years now.
I'm still looking for a pair of the Black & White Lova Slingback 120s.


----------



## stilly

LVoepink said:


> love the pigalle spikes!


 
Thanks so much *LVoepink*!!!


----------



## stilly

Here was my outfit for Christmas Day.
Black Kid Pigalle 120s with a Peruvian Connection Dress and Fossil Cardi


----------



## dbeth

I always love seeing your piggies stilly!! Still looking fabulous!!


----------



## label24

Happy new year dear stilly!!!!!!


----------



## Mitzy

I love those Spikes with a burning passion. 

That is all.


----------



## stilly

dbeth said:


> I always love seeing your piggies stilly!! Still looking fabulous!!


 


label24 said:


> Happy new year dear stilly!!!!!!


 


Mitzy said:


> I love those Spikes with a burning passion.
> 
> That is all.


 
Thanks *dbeth, label* & *Mitzy*!!!

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## stilly

Here's what I wore for New Year's Eve.
I went to dinner wearing my Black Patent Pigalles with a plain black Guess dress.

I later slipped on my new black patent mules for a New Year's Eve party.
I got these vintage Lorenzi mules as an Xmas gift so I thought I'd give them a try. 
I can bearly stand in them for more 20 minutes so I certainly didn't dance much last night.
These are a real challenge to walk in...


----------



## Dessye

Dear lord, Stills!  How the heck are you standing in the second pair???   Gorgeous but how???????


----------



## stilly

Dessye said:


> Dear lord, Stills! How the heck are you standing in the second pair???  Gorgeous but how???????


 
When I saw them I knew they would be a real challenge but I wore them around the house a bit on Friday and Saturday and finally decided to wear them out. Mind you, I didn't walk that much last night but the little I did walk in them was a thrill a minute!!!


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> When I saw them I knew they would be a real challenge but I wore them around the house a bit on Friday and Saturday and finally decided to wear them out. Mind you, I didn't walk that much last night but the little I did walk in them was a thrill a minute!!!



OMG. All I have to say is :worthy:  You missed your calling as a ballerina.


----------



## stilly

Dessye said:


> OMG. All I have to say is :worthy: You missed your calling as a ballerina.


 
Thanks *Dessye*!!!
I'm pretty good in high heels but I'll have to admit I'm not much of a dancer...ballet or anything else!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

stilly said:


> Here's what I wore for New Year's Eve.
> I went to dinner wearing my Black Patent Pigalles with a plain black Guess dress.
> 
> I later slipped on my new black patent mules for a New Year's Eve party.
> I got these vintage Lorenzi mules as an Xmas gift so I thought I'd give them a try.
> I can bearly stand in them for more 20 minutes so I certainly didn't dance much last night.
> These are a real challenge to walk in...



Whoa... never seen the last pair before!!! What are these slides/mules called??? And how high is that heel?!??! geez... looks like a 150 with NO PLATFORM!!! omg... lol :worthy::worthy::worthy:


----------



## Jönathan

stilly,

Totally gorgeous outfit! 

I must say those Lorenzi mules are incredibly sexy, but they sure look dangerous to walk in!


----------



## LVoepink

WOW the second pair are so high!! what height are they!?  Did you get alot of compliments when you wore them out?


----------



## stilly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Whoa... never seen the last pair before!!! What are these slides/mules called??? And how high is that heel?!??! geez... looks like a 150 with NO PLATFORM!!! omg... lol :worthy::worthy::worthy:


 
Thanks *CEC*!!! These are Lorenzi mules (not CLs) that I received as an Xmas gift. They're about 150mm heel with no platform so they're a bit of a challenge to wear.




			
				Jönathan;20668215 said:
			
		

> stilly,
> 
> Totally gorgeous outfit!
> 
> I must say those Lorenzi mules are incredibly sexy, but they sure look dangerous to walk in!


 
Thanks so much *Jonathan*. Yes wearing them is a bit of challenge but I got them as a gift so I felt I should give them a try. I do love the super high heel look though...



LVoepink said:


> WOW the second pair are so high!! what height are they!? Did you get alot of compliments when you wore them out?


 
Thanks *LVoepink*!!! These are 150mm. I did get a number of compliments at the party from both men and women as well as a couple of "who do you walk in those" comments. To be honest, they are a bit of a challenge to wear but I do love the super high heel!!!


----------



## Dessye

I was just thinking that if David Lynch decides to do another spread that you'd be PERFECT!


----------



## stilly

I wore the Black Kid Pigalles today...


----------



## stilly

Dessye said:


> I was just thinking that if David Lynch decides to do another spread that you'd be PERFECT!


 
I wish I was up on my David Lynch so I could respond to this comment. After Twin Peaks and Blue Velvet he came off my radar.....you can tell David I'm available however!!!


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> I wish I was up on my David Lynch so I could respond to this comment. After Twin Peaks and Blue Velvet he came off my radar.....you can tell David I'm available however!!!



David Lynch is the photographer/filmmaker that did those Fetish photos of those impossible to wear 160+ CLs with no platform   They are in the CL book.


----------



## stilly

Dessye said:


> David Lynch is the photographer/filmmaker that did those Fetish photos of those impossible to wear 160+ CLs with no platform  They are in the CL book.


 
I'm out of it Dessye...I knew he did films and TV but I didn't know he was a photographer as well. Aside from the cover and a few of the CL shoe pics, I haven't seen much of the new CL book. I'm still debating if I want to pay $150 to see more of it...that's a crazy price for a book in my opinion!!!


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> I'm out of it Dessye...I knew he did films and TV but I didn't know he was a photographer as well. Aside from the cover and a few of the CL shoe pics, I haven't seen much of the new CL book. I'm still debating if I want to pay $150 to see more of it...that's a crazy price for a book in my opinion!!!



Well if you Google 'David Lynch Louboutin' they will come up!


----------



## Jönathan

stilly said:


> I wore the Black Kid Pigalles today...



So pretty!


----------



## martinaa

stilly said:


> I wore the Black Kid Pigalles today...


 
Cute outfit!


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> Here's what I wore for New Year's Eve.
> I went to dinner wearing my Black Patent Pigalles with a plain black Guess dress.
> 
> I later slipped on my new black patent mules for a New Year's Eve party.
> I got these vintage Lorenzi mules as an Xmas gift so I thought I'd give them a try.
> I can bearly stand in them for more 20 minutes so I certainly didn't dance much last night.
> These are a real challenge to walk in...


 Both pairs are gorgeous and you look fabulous. Those mules look like they would be difficult to walk in.


----------



## LVoepink

stilly said:


> I wore the Black Kid Pigalles today...


 
I love the pink skirt! and WOW 150mm, I can't walk very well in my MBB WITH the platform!!


----------



## anniethecat

Stilly you are the  150mm no platform!  I am still trying to not feel like I am going straight forward on my face in 120mm no platform.


----------



## superfeet

Ooohh Stilly, forget the close-ups? =/


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

stilly said:


> Thanks *CEC*!!! These are Lorenzi mules (not CLs) that I received as an Xmas gift. They're about 150mm heel with no platform so they're a bit of a challenge to wear.



Thanks! Yeah, I was wondering why I've never seen them before! lol anyhow, wow... 150 - no platform :worthy::worthy::worthy:


----------



## stilly

superfeet said:


> Ooohh Stilly, forget the close-ups? =/


 
Here are some close-ups of my Black Patent Pigalles that I took when I was playing with my camera...


----------



## stilly

Jönathan;20676633 said:
			
		

> So pretty!


 


martinaa said:


> Cute outfit!


 


megt10 said:


> Both pairs are gorgeous and you look fabulous. Those mules look like they would be difficult to walk in.


 


LVoepink said:


> I love the pink skirt! and WOW 150mm, I can't walk very well in my MBB WITH the platform!!


 


anniethecat said:


> Stilly you are the  150mm no platform! I am still trying to not feel like I am going straight forward on my face in 120mm no platform.


 


CEC.LV4eva said:


> Thanks! Yeah, I was wondering why I've never seen them before! lol anyhow, wow... 150 - no platform :worthy::worthy::worthy:


 

Thanks *Jonathan, martinaa, megt, LVoepink, anniethecat* & *CEC*!!!
I still a long way to go in mastering walking in these 150mmm mules...


----------



## Jönathan

stilly said:


> Thanks *Jonathan, martinaa, megt, LVoepink, anniethecat* & *CEC*!!!
> I still a long way to go in mastering walking in these 150mmm mules...



stilly, 

You always seem wear your Pigalles with ease...so I'm sure you'll be rocking those 150 mm mules on a regular basis in no time!


----------



## superfeet

stilly said:


> Here are some close-ups of my Black Patent Pigalles that I took when I was playing with my camera...



Thanks Stilly! \o/
Are even more beautiful up close! Thanks for the close ups!


----------



## ImUrQtee

Hi just wondering if you have a dvd of all the pics you have of your heels?


----------



## stilly

Jönathan;20683009 said:
			
		

> stilly,
> 
> You always seem wear your Pigalles with ease...so I'm sure you'll be rocking those 150 mm mules on a regular basis in no time!


 


superfeet said:


> Thanks Stilly! \o/
> Are even more beautiful up close! Thanks for the close ups!


 
Thanks *Jonathan* and *superfeet*!!!


----------



## stilly

ImUrQtee said:


> Hi just wondering if you have a dvd of all the pics you have of your heels?


 
I've never considered that *ImUrQtee*. 

I have so many pictures going back for so many years it would take a lot more time than I have to give. I take pictures almost every time I wear my CLs (I keep my camera by the door) and I only post a small fraction of my pics. I'm not that great of a photographer so I probably post one of every four pictures I take so I have a huge picture library.


----------



## stilly

An outfit from last weekend...my Black Kid Lady Peep Slingbacks with a Betsey Johnson minidress


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> Here are some close-ups of my Black Patent Pigalles that I took when I was playing with my camera...



Oooo, I love that reflection in your Pigalles in the first 2 pics --- that would be a great pattern on a pair of Piggies!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

WOW ...    I wish I could be there for you to enjoy you and every single pair of yours CLs. I´m your biggest fan. !!! All the best   :urock: !!!


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> An outfit from last weekend...my Black Kid Lady Peep Slingbacks with a Betsey Johnson minidress


They look great ou you!!


----------



## ImUrQtee

These heels are amazing care you get me a desciption on where you purchased it....


My Big Lips in Black Calf with a black cashmere dress

I actually find these shoes quite comfortable and I wear them to work on occasion.

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

ImUrQtee said:


> These heels are amazing care you get me a desciption on where you purchased it....
> 
> 
> My Big Lips in Black Calf with a black cashmere dress
> 
> I actually find these shoes quite comfortable and I wear them to work on occasion.


[/QUOTE]

 ... tks for these ones .... she´s terrific ...       !!!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

9distelle said:


> They look great ou you!!


I love urs modeling pics of CLs as well, lovely well put on ...   !!!


----------



## stilly

Dessye said:


> Oooo, I love that reflection in your Pigalles in the first 2 pics --- that would be a great pattern on a pair of Piggies!


 


CLShoe_Lover said:


> WOW ...    I wish I could be there for you to enjoy you and every single pair of yours CLs. I´m your biggest fan. !!! All the best   :urock: !!!


 


9distelle said:


> They look great ou you!!


 


... tks for these ones .... she´s terrific ...       !!![/QUOTE]



CLShoe_Lover said:


> I love urs modeling pics of CLs as well, lovely well put on ...   !!!


 
Thanks so much *Dessye, CLShoe_Lover* & *9distelle*!!!


----------



## stilly

ImUrQtee said:


> These heels are amazing care you get me a desciption on where you purchased it....
> 
> 
> My Big Lips in Black Calf with a black cashmere dress
> 
> I actually find these shoes quite comfortable and I wear them to work on occasion.


[/QUOTE]

I bought these online from Saks about 2 years ago.
You can still find them on eBay if you keep your eye out.


----------



## stilly

Heading out to lunch today in my Navy Ostrich Pigalle 120s, J Crew Navy Blazer, Anthropologie red top and Jack Wills Navy Pleateed Floral Skirt


----------



## chanel*liz

stilly said:


> An outfit from last weekend...my Black Kid Lady Peep Slingbacks with a Betsey Johnson minidress



You look so hot in the lady peep!


----------



## dc419

stilly said:


> Heading out to lunch today in my Navy Ostrich Pigalle 120s, J Crew Navy Blazer, Anthropologie red top and Jack Wills Navy Pleateed Floral Skirt



Love your outfit!!!
I also love the lady peeps on you!! You should get them in more colors!


----------



## ImUrQtee

Hi you describe the heels "My Big Lips in Black Calf". When I searched for them online the heels are made of metallic steel. Yours are black and made of material. Any chance of getting the box and telling me the model Number. Any other descriptions box the will lead me in the right direction.


----------



## stilly

ImUrQtee said:


> Hi you describe the heels "My Big Lips in Black Calf". When I searched for them online the heels are made of metallic steel. Yours are black and made of material. Any chance of getting the box and telling me the model Number. Any other descriptions box the will lead me in the right direction.


 
The heels on my Big Lips are made of dark gray gummetal steel. They look black in my pictures but its actually dark gray. Here's some pics that might help.


----------



## stilly

chanel*liz said:


> You look so hot in the lady peep!


 


dc419 said:


> Love your outfit!!!
> I also love the lady peeps on you!! You should get them in more colors!


 
Thanks *chanel*liz* & *dc*!!!
I've got to pick up a another pair of LPs in maybe hot pink or red...


----------



## stilly

Hanging out at home today in my Black Kid Rolandos and skinny jeans...


----------



## jenayb

Girl you are crazy. It's gotta be freezing where you are, and here you are rocking the miniskirts! :tispy:


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> Hanging out at home today in my Black Kid Rolandos and skinny jeans...


Stilly you rock in those Rolandos heels you carry them off so well in skinny jeans, i so wanted a pair of those but after trying my sisters pair on i just could not cope with the pressure they put on my toe joints, how do you feel in yours ? , gosh im so jellouse xx.shaz


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

Stilly..... amaziinnnnn as always!! Those Lorenzi as so f-in H O T.... such a sexy shoe.... coming by now and then... loving your collection... it's tdf!!


----------



## Dessye

There simply isn't a shoe that doesn't look hot on you is there?


----------



## stilly

jenaywins said:


> Girl you are crazy. It's gotta be freezing where you are, and here you are rocking the miniskirts! :tispy:


 
Thanks *jenay*!!! Yeah its not too warm out. I guess I'm a true slave to fashion!!!



sharon100 said:


> Stilly you rock in those Rolandos heels you carry them off so well in skinny jeans, i so wanted a pair of those but after trying my sisters pair on i just could not cope with the pressure they put on my toe joints, how do you feel in yours ? , gosh im so jellouse xx.shaz


 
Thanks so much *sharon*!!! I buy the Rolandos a half size large so they're more bearable. I actually find these fairly comfy amd I love the toe cleavage!!!



LuluBleueNuit said:


> Stilly..... amaziinnnnn as always!! Those Lorenzi as so f-in H O T.... such a sexy shoe.... coming by now and then... loving your collection... it's tdf!!


 
Thanks so much L*uluBleueNuit*!!!



Dessye said:


> There simply isn't a shoe that doesn't look hot on you is there?


 
You're so sweet *Dessye*!!!  You do quite a bit of rockin' the CLs yourself!!!


----------



## stilly

My Black Patent Lady Peeps heading out for a business dinner last week.
I love the height of these!!!


----------



## ImUrQtee

How many heels do you have? Any possiblity of a picture of the closet that stores the whole collection of heels and clothes? What does your significant other, say about your collection. I'm guessing their closet space rather small.


----------



## stilly

ImUrQtee said:


> How many heels do you have? Any possiblity of a picture of the closet that stores the whole collection of heels and clothes? What does your significant other, say about your collection. I'm guessing their closet space rather small.


 
I have over 50 pairs of CLs at this point with many more pairs of other high heels. My closet is such a mess though and the CLs are all over the place. I'll see if I can straighten up and take a pic.


----------



## stilly

I wore the Black Python Twistchat 120s to work today. 
These have to be my most comfortable pair of CLs.


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> My Black Patent Lady Peeps heading out for a business dinner last week.
> I love the height of these!!!


 Gorgeous Stilly, I am loving all the new pics! You look Fabulous!


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous Stilly, I am loving all the new pics! You look Fabulous!


 
Thanks *meg*!!!
You're so sweet...


----------



## stilly

I threw on my Black Kid Pigalles for an early dinner last night. I paired them with an older houndstooth mini and a black cashmere cardi. Its getting a little too cold out for minis and bare legs. Thankfully I wasn't outside that long...


----------



## needloub

Lovin' all the outfit pics! I love your LP's...the platform is perfect!


----------



## Jönathan

as always super cute!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

yeap as always so very killer e gorgeous ... love yours modpics ... keep them coming please ... all the best lady ...    !!!


----------



## nc27603

stilly said:


> Hanging out at home today in my Black Kid Rolandos and skinny jeans...


beautiful toes clevage


----------



## stilly

needloub said:


> Lovin' all the outfit pics! I love your LP's...the platform is perfect!


 



			
				Jönathan;20773152 said:
			
		

> as always super cute!


 


CLShoe_Lover said:


> yeap as always so very killer e gorgeous ... love yours modpics ... keep them coming please ... all the best lady ...    !!!


 


nc27603 said:


> beautiful toes clevage


 
Thanks *needloub, Jonathan, CLShoe_Lover* & *nc27603*!!!


----------



## nkattman

x


----------



## Racine

Hi Stilly, assuming you have both the Pigalle Plato 140's and 120's, can you tell me if take the same size in both.  I am trying to decide on purchasing a pair of the PP120's to go with my 140's.
Thanks


----------



## Saffron21

I'm looking for a pair of patent Pigalle 120s for my graduation so this thread is beautiful for me right now lol Its so nice to see what it actually looks like on a foot... Stilly do you find these less comfortable than youre other CL's with a platform?


----------



## stilly

Racine said:


> Hi Stilly, assuming you have both the Pigalle Plato 140's and 120's, can you tell me if take the same size in both. I am trying to decide on purchasing a pair of the PP120's to go with my 140's.
> Thanks


 
Hi Racine - I only have the Pigalle Plato 140s and they seem to run about 1-1.5 sizes larger than most CLs. They also take a bit of practice to walk in so the Plato 120s are a mor practical shoe.  I don't have the Plato 120s but if you search this site I'm sure you can find a few recommendations on sizing.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## stilly

Saffron21 said:


> I'm looking for a pair of patent Pigalle 120s for my graduation so this thread is beautiful for me right now lol Its so nice to see what it actually looks like on a foot... Stilly do you find these less comfortable than youre other CL's with a platform?


 
Hi Saffron - Yes the Pigalles are a little less uncomfortable than the platform CLs due to the steep pitch of the shoe. They take a little getting used to but I still love the style above and beyond all the other CLs.


----------



## ImUrQtee

Hi can you post the nude pigalles 120 and Nude Crosspiga 120s Nude Crosspiga 120s for me please... Close up is preferred


----------



## crazysushi

BRAVO!!!!!WOW! :worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy:

I cannot get my eyes of the red patent and the nude crosspiga! Beyond stunning, they are like a gorgeous piece of art and look so beautiful on your feet! Stunning collections! I love heels, but the 120's without platform would be too painful for me


----------



## Racine

Thanks Stilly!  I'm amazed there is a "Pigalle" you don't own!  Ha!


----------



## dbeth

I always come back to this thread Stilly. You just always look amazing! I am jelly because I CAN NOT wear Pigalle 120's & I love them!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

OMG!!!!! I just git my very first pair of PIGALLES in and I see why you LOVE them so much!!! they are so super sexy and actually, for the most part, easy to walk in (I have the 120)!! I'm used to Daffodile and Bianca, so this is my VERY FIRST 120 ANYTHING!!! I am inLOVE with them, and I can't wait for my next pair!!!! :happy dance: You inspired me to get them, because they were 120, I passed on them constantly, but then I saw you in them, and I rethought it!!! So glad I did!!!


----------



## ImUrQtee

Dont be mistaken these heels belong to the great Stilly. I just want her to post some new close up of these heels... Stilly your still my hero....


----------



## stilly

ImUrQtee said:


> Hi can you post the nude pigalles 120 and Nude Crosspiga 120s Nude Crosspiga 120s for me please... Close up is preferred


 


crazysushi said:


> BRAVO!!!!!WOW! :worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy:
> 
> I cannot get my eyes of the red patent and the nude crosspiga! Beyond stunning, they are like a gorgeous piece of art and look so beautiful on your feet! Stunning collections! I love heels, but the 120's without platform would be too painful for me


 
Thanks *crazysushi*!!! The 120s aren't that bad after you get used to wearing them. I guess I'm a slave to my CLs!!!



Racine said:


> Thanks Stilly! I'm amazed there is a "Pigalle" you don't own! Ha!


 
Thanks so much *Racine*!!! I don't have all the colors yet but my Pigalle collection has now ballooned to over 25 pairs...



dbeth said:


> I always come back to this thread Stilly. You just always look amazing! I am jelly because I CAN NOT wear Pigalle 120's & I love them!!!


 
Thanks *dbeth*!!! I fell in love with Pigalles 5 years ago and now I just can't get enough of them!!! I'm addicted!!!



318Platinum said:


> OMG!!!!! I just git my very first pair of PIGALLES in and I see why you LOVE them so much!!! they are so super sexy and actually, for the most part, easy to walk in (I have the 120)!! I'm used to Daffodile and Bianca, so this is my VERY FIRST 120 ANYTHING!!! I am inLOVE with them, and I can't wait for my next pair!!!! :happy dance: You inspired me to get them, because they were 120, I passed on them constantly, but then I saw you in them, and I rethought it!!! So glad I did!!!


 
Congrats *318Platinum*!!! I'm so excited for you!!! 
I'm sure you will love your Pigalles as much as I love mine!!!
Please post some pictures for us!!!!



ImUrQtee said:


> Dont be mistaken these heels belong to the great Stilly. I just want her to post some new close up of these heels... Stilly your still my hero....


 
Thanks *ImUrQtee*!!! You're so sweet!!!
I'lll try to post some more pics of the Nude Pigalles and Crossspigas this weekend.


----------



## 318Platinum

stilly said:


> Congrats *318Platinum*!!! I'm so excited for you!!!
> I'm sure you will love your Pigalles as much as I love mine!!!
> Please post some pictures for us!!!!



I am already in love with them, even though my toes are crying out for relief after wearing them around the house all day!! LOL Here are my New Pigalles. I got them for such a deal on the Bay!! $300, never used, BRAND SPANKING NEW and they fit perfectly!!  Thank you for inspiring me, *Stilly* 

*Pigalle 120 Gold Tag*

"Sorry that I'm wearing the jeans so long. I wasn't paying attention when my DH took the pics."  I'm sorry for hijacking your page,* Stilly*! Please forgive me, but I am in Love!!


----------



## Fiercefriend

Pigalles are sooooo SEXY! look at that high arch!
but than again...you can say the same thing for all Louboutin shoes in general


----------



## Fiercefriend

I will always choose a black 120mm pigalle, but other colors I like the design in is
1. BLACK( OF COURSE)
2. Silver
3. Red

Im not too keen on the leopard,sparkles,studs/spikes,animal skin,etc


----------



## ImUrQtee

_*xx rude comment*_


----------



## ImUrQtee

Stilly on the other hand, you pull off any pair of heels you wear... Your my HERO


----------



## 318Platinum

ImUrQtee said:


> I'm sorry to tell you this but 318Platinum they are hideous pair of heels



Everything isn't for everyone, apparently. Thank you for your comment.


----------



## rdgldy

ImUrQtee said:


> I'm sorry to tell you this but 318Platinum they are hideous pair of heels


wow!  this is the rudest comment!


----------



## Brigitte031

318Platinum said:
			
		

> I am already in love with them, even though my toes are crying out for relief after wearing them around the house all day!! LOL Here are my New Pigalles. I got them for such a deal on the Bay!! $300, never used, BRAND SPANKING NEW and they fit perfectly!!  Thank you for inspiring me, Stilly
> 
> Pigalle 120 Gold Tag
> 
> "Sorry that I'm wearing the jeans so long. I wasn't paying attention when my DH took the pics."  I'm sorry for hijacking your page, Stilly! Please forgive me, but I am in Love!!



What a fabulous pair! You rock the 120!!  Wear them in good health!


----------



## stilly

318Platinum said:


> I am already in love with them, even though my toes are crying out for relief after wearing them around the house all day!! LOL Here are my New Pigalles. I got them for such a deal on the Bay!! $300, never used, BRAND SPANKING NEW and they fit perfectly!! Thank you for inspiring me, *Stilly*
> 
> *Pigalle 120 Gold Tag*
> 
> "Sorry that I'm wearing the jeans so long. I wasn't paying attention when my DH took the pics."  I'm sorry for hijacking your page,* Stilly*! Please forgive me, but I am in Love!!


 

These look great on you *Platinum*!!!
Your legs look amazing in them!!!
Keep wearing them around the house and they should get more comfortable.
These look like a great pair of Pigalles for going out on the town!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Pigalle 120s with a little Black Bebe Dress


----------



## Dessye

rdgldy said:


> wow!  this is the rudest comment!



ITA!


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> Black Patent Pigalle 120s with a little Black Bebe Dress



Loves it!!!


----------



## beagly911

318Platinum said:


> I am already in love with them, even though my toes are crying out for relief after wearing them around the house all day!! LOL Here are my New Pigalles. I got them for such a deal on the Bay!! $300, never used, BRAND SPANKING NEW and they fit perfectly!! Thank you for inspiring me, *Stilly*
> 
> *Pigalle 120 Gold Tag*
> 
> "Sorry that I'm wearing the jeans so long. I wasn't paying attention when my DH took the pics."  I'm sorry for hijacking your page,* Stilly*! Please forgive me, but I am in Love!!


Love your piggies...I'm sure stilly is as excited as the rest of us to see your pigalles!!



stilly said:


> Black Patent Pigalle 120s with a little Black Bebe Dress


stilly, classic look with a classic CL that goes over the top together!!!!  Fa-Bu-Lous!!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Thank you all for the sweet comments! You all rock! I absolutely LOVE this style! I was apprehensive at first, but now, I am in love and already ready to get another Pigalle. Stilly, the Black Patents are TDF on you! I need the Black Patent for an event I am going to on the 10th. I may bite the bullet and buy!  I really wish I would have gotten the Pollocks now. I am surprised that you don't have them, Stilly. They would be Killer on you!


----------



## stilly

Dessye said:


> Loves it!!!


 


beagly911 said:


> Love your piggies...I'm sure stilly is as excited as the rest of us to see your pigalles!!
> 
> 
> stilly, classic look with a classic CL that goes over the top together!!!! Fa-Bu-Lous!!!!


 
Thanks so much *Dessye* & *beagly*!!! You're so sweet  



318Platinum said:


> Thank you all for the sweet comments! You all rock! I absolutely LOVE this style! I was apprehensive at first, but now, I am in love and already ready to get another Pigalle. Stilly, the Black Patents are TDF on you! I need the Black Patent for an event I am going to on the 10th. I may bite the bullet and buy!  I really wish I would have gotten the Pollocks now. I am surprised that you don't have them, Stilly. They would be Killer on you!


 
Thanks *Platinum*!!!
The Black Patent Pigalles are a classic and the pair I wear the most since they go with everything. You won't be disappointed!!!
I do have the Pollacks. Go back a few pages and see. I wore them to a holiday party before Xmas. They're really a summer shoe so I'll wear them more in a few months.


----------



## stilly

My Nude Patent Pigalle 120s
The color of these seems to change with the light.
They're almost pink in bright light and beige when there is less light


----------



## 318Platinum

stilly said:


> My Nude Patent Pigalle 120s
> The color of these seems to change with the light.
> They're almost pink in bright light and beige when there is less light



These are delicious!! I also need a pair in Nude patent as well. I really wanted them both in Plato 140, but I can NEVER find them. BTW, I do remember you having a dilemma about wearing your Pollocks to a Christmas party. I voted that you should. I am more than sure that it was a hit!!


----------



## stilly

318Platinum said:


> These are delicious!! I also need a pair in Nude patent as well. I really wanted them both in Plato 140, but I can NEVER find them. BTW, I do remember you having a dilemma about wearing your Pollocks to a Christmas party. I voted that you should. I am more than sure that it was a hit!!


 
Thanks *Platinum*!!!
I love the Nude Pigalles since they go with everything.
The CL website still has a few pairs of Plato 140s if you can find them in your size.


----------



## 318Platinum

stilly said:
			
		

> Thanks Platinum!!!
> I love the Nude Pigalles since they go with everything.
> The CL website still has a few pairs of Plato 140s if you can find them in your size.



I just checked CL EComm out, but I didn't see Plato 140 on there anymore. More likely, they are sold out of my size anyway. Thanks for the heads up. I was really upset when Madison received them and I told an SA there that I was looking for them, and they received BOTH pairs in one week! DEVASTATED!


----------



## superfeet

Stilly my god! What a beautiful thing! You should post close-ups of all their Louboutins ... would be a new phase, thousands of comments .... just to admire all the details! Very good! Congratulations!


----------



## stilly

superfeet said:


> Stilly my god! What a beautiful thing! You should post close-ups of all their Louboutins ... would be a new phase, thousands of comments .... just to admire all the details! Very good! Congratulations!


 
Thanks *superfeet*!!!
I got some requests for more close-ups so I try to oblige!!! 
More pics to come!!!


----------



## ImUrQtee

Hi nice close pictures of the heels... When will you get the chance to please post close up of the Nude Crosspiga 120s ....


----------



## ImUrQtee

Dear 318Platinum, I wasnt trying to be rude... If yo u were offered I apologise.... I'm truely sorry. I just get annoyed when nice gold heels like yours get vandalise with graffiti... especially purple on a lonely gold sexy pair of heels...


----------



## Brigitte031

ImUrQtee said:
			
		

> Dear 318Platinum, I wasnt trying to be rude... If yo u were offered I apologise.... I'm truely sorry. I just get annoyed when nice gold heels like yours get vandalise with graffiti... especially purple on a lonely gold sexy pair of heels...



I'm fairly certain that is the style. They were made that way...


----------



## stilly

Alti 160s for Casual Friday last week


----------



## stilly

Nude Pigalles over the weekend


----------



## Jönathan

stilly said:


> Nude Pigalles over the weekend



Cute outfits! 

Those nude Pigalles are gorgeous. The color is perfect with your complexion and they really lengthen your leg line...not that you need any help in that department though!


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> Nude Pigalles over the weekend


 You look beautiful in your pics Stilly love your outfits and your shoes.


----------



## martinaa

stilly said:


> Nude Pigalles over the weekend



 I love the outfit on You!


----------



## stilly

Jönathan;20860476 said:
			
		

> Cute outfits!
> 
> Those nude Pigalles are gorgeous. The color is perfect with your complexion and they really lengthen your leg line...not that you need any help in that department though!


 


megt10 said:


> You look beautiful in your pics Stilly love your outfits and your shoes.


 


martinaa said:


> I love the outfit on You!


 
Thanks so much *Jonathan, meg* and *martinaa*!!!


----------



## stilly

ImUrQtee said:


> Hi nice close pictures of the heels... When will you get the chance to please post close up of the Nude Crosspiga 120s ....


 
Thanks *ImUrQtee*!!! 
I'l try to take some pics of the Crosspigas this weekend.
Its getting a little too cold to wear them outside.


----------



## dbeth

I just LOve those last two shots!!! Something is so sexy about it. Maybe because it's darker?


----------



## stilly

dbeth said:


> I just LOve those last two shots!!! Something is so sexy about it. Maybe because it's darker?


 
Thanks so much *dbeth*!!!
I took the pictures without the flash so they came out a bit shadowy which I kind of like...


----------



## beagly911

Stunning outfits stilly...I don't know how you are still wearing those skirts!!  Wish I could...just too chilly here!!!  The nudes are incredible!


----------



## stilly

I wore my Blue Patent Leopard Pigalle 120s to work yesterday with a little black pleated dress...


----------



## beagly911

LOVE you piggies!!!  The blue leopard with the skirt and top is fabulous!!  Ok the pigalles alone are fabulous but with the subdue classic lines of the outfit...breathtaking!!!


----------



## superfeet

stilly said:


> I wore my Blue Patent Leopard Pigalle 120s to work yesterday with a little black pleated dress...



Aaahhh ... I so wanted to see some close-ups of Blue Leopard Patent Pigalle 120s


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> LOVE you piggies!!! The blue leopard with the skirt and top is fabulous!! Ok the pigalles alone are fabulous but with the subdue classic lines of the outfit...breathtaking!!!


 
Thanks *beagly*!!!
I thought the leopard would would give a little flash to my little black dress...


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Piggies with a Theory skirt & Lauren ruffle jacket...:kiss:


----------



## shaggy360

stilly said:


> Alti 160s for Casual Friday last week



My absolute favorite pair on you! Thanks for bringing them out of the closet for another round of photos!


----------



## stilly

shaggy360 said:


> My absolute favorite pair on you! Thanks for bringing them out of the closet for another round of photos!


 
Thanks *shaggy*!!!
They're my favs as well!!!


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> I wore my Blue Patent Leopard Pigalle 120s to work yesterday with a little black pleated dress...


 
Lovely!   Are these one of your emergency backup Pigalles? :giggles:


----------



## stilly

More of my Nude Crosspiga 120s which I wore out to dinner this weekend. 
I just love the bare look of these!!!


----------



## HeelAddict

Wow u have the most amazing collection of Pigalle's! I love them all. I have to ask though how easy are the Pigalle 120's to walk in? I have CL 120's and some YSL 140's but they all have platforms.


----------



## stilly

HeelAddict said:


> Wow u have the most amazing collection of Pigalle's! I love them all. I have to ask though how easy are the Pigalle 120's to walk in? I have CL 120's and some YSL 140's but they all have platforms.


 
Thanks so much *HeelAddict*!!!

The Pigalle 120s are a bit of a challenge to walk in at first but with practice they get much easier to wear. The pitch of the shoe is a bit steep but I've been wearing them for a few years now so I've gotten used to wearing them regularly. I have CL 140s and 150s with platforms and they're definitely a bit easier to walk in than the Pigalle 120s.


----------



## Nolia

Updated collection shot?


----------



## sheanabelle

stilly said:


> Black Patent Piggies with a Theory skirt & Lauren ruffle jacket...:kiss:



i want these soooo badly and cannot find them! they look stunning on you!


----------



## Jönathan

stilly said:


> More of my Nude Crosspiga 120s which I wore out to dinner this weekend.
> I just love the bare look of these!!!



Wow stilly!

They're gorgeous! 

I'd love to see a pic of the entire outfit too!


----------



## sophinette007

Wow Stilly the Nude crossipga are so gorgeous! I love them on you as they match your skintone so perfeclty! Perfection!
After your amazing Pollock piggies I have a new favorite in your wonderful collection!


----------



## fumi

stilly said:


> Black Patent Piggies with a Theory skirt & Lauren ruffle jacket...:kiss:



You look so good in those shoes! 
I hope you will post modeling pics of your lace pigalles sometime  Those are my favorite!


----------



## stilly

Nolia said:


> Updated collection shot?


 
Good reminder!!! I've been wanting to do a new collection shot. I'm not sure how to get them all in one picture. I'll try to post something this weekend.



sheanabelle said:


> i want these soooo badly and cannot find them! they look stunning on you!


 



			
				Jönathan;20906606 said:
			
		

> Wow stilly!
> 
> They're gorgeous!
> 
> I'd love to see a pic of the entire outfit too!


 
Thanks *sheanabelle & Jonathan*!!!
Unfortunately I didn't take a pic of my outfit that day.
I wore the Crosspigas with a black leather skirt and cashmere cardi.



sophinette007 said:


> Wow Stilly the Nude crossipga are so gorgeous! I love them on you as they match your skintone so perfeclty! Perfection!
> After your amazing Pollock piggies I have a new favorite in your wonderful collection!


 
Thanks *sophinette*!!!
I'll have the Pollacks back out when spring returns in a few months!!!



fumi said:


> You look so good in those shoes!
> I hope you will post modeling pics of your lace pigalles sometime  Those are my favorite!


 
Thanks *fumi*!!!
I'll do some more modeling pics of the lace pigalles.
I just got a new dress they'd go great with!!!


----------



## stilly

It warmed up last Friday so I broke out the Red Patent Pigalle 120s.
Here they are with a J. Crew plaid skirt and black cashmere cardi.


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> It warmed up last Friday so I broke out the Red Patent Pigalle 120s.
> Here they are with a J. Crew plaid skirt and black cashmere cardi.


 Ab-Soh-Lutely fab stilly!!  I now have ideas for my latest purchase, thank you!!! Love it classic and sooo sexy!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Ab-Soh-Lutely fab stilly!! I now have ideas for my latest purchase, thank you!!! Love it classic and sooo sexy!!


 

Thanks *beagly*!!!
Occasionally I like to break away from the black CLs and go wild with red!!!
They certainly got some attention...


----------



## dc419

I loveeee the red pigalle!!! I want one so badly either the pigalle or pigalle plato but I can never find my size. I will just come to your thread and admire them on you! 
They look beautiful on you!!


----------



## Jönathan

stilly said:


> It warmed up last Friday so I broke out the Red Patent Pigalle 120s.
> Here they are with a J. Crew plaid skirt and black cashmere cardi.



Stilly, Totally gorgeous!


----------



## ImUrQtee

Those red heels are so hot


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

those red babies are absof*ckinglutely H O T!!


----------



## stilly

dc419 said:


> I loveeee the red pigalle!!! I want one so badly either the pigalle or pigalle plato but I can never find my size. I will just come to your thread and admire them on you!
> They look beautiful on you!!


 
Thanks so much *dc*!!!
I had to serach for a few years to find these and I just love them!!!




			
				Jönathan;20912873 said:
			
		

> Stilly, Totally gorgeous!


 


ImUrQtee said:


> Those red heels are so hot


 


LuluBleueNuit said:


> those red babies are absof*ckinglutely H O T!!


 
Thanks *Jonathan, ImUrQtee & LuluBleueNuit*!!!


----------



## Dessye

Gorgeous, stilly!!!!   I LOVE the nude Crosspigas!  I'm jealous! :greengrin:  Had to cut these from my list.


----------



## stilly

Some close-ups of my Red Pigalles


----------



## igorark

Stilly.......I've never seen Pigalle in red patent but they're absolutely gourgeous.
Your collection is amazing


----------



## sophinette007

stilly said:


> Some close-ups of my Red Pigalles


 
Gorgeous!!!!!!
What's the name of the red color Stilly please? It is very pretty!


----------



## princess KG

*stilly *your collection is fabulous! i have been through the whole thread and you got me day-pigalle-dreaming!!!! i love the nude crosspiga, the nude pigalle and the red patent pigalle rocks on you!!!


----------



## martinaa

stilly said:


> It warmed up last Friday so I broke out the Red Patent Pigalle 120s.
> Here they are with a J. Crew plaid skirt and black cashmere cardi.


----------



## superfeet

Stilly, your collection is fantastic! I never tire of seeing your topic. The best part is without a doubt are the close-ups in pigalle 120mm, simply fantastic! All the details up close! Congratulations!


----------



## stilly

igorark said:


> Stilly.......I've never seen Pigalle in red patent but they're absolutely gourgeous.
> Your collection is amazing


 


martinaa said:


>


 


superfeet said:


> Stilly, your collection is fantastic! I never tire of seeing your topic. The best part is without a doubt are the close-ups in pigalle 120mm, simply fantastic! All the details up close! Congratulations!


 

Thanks so much *igor, martinaa & superfeet*!!!!


----------



## stilly

princess KG said:


> *stilly *your collection is fabulous! i have been through the whole thread and you got me day-pigalle-dreaming!!!! i love the nude crosspiga, the nude pigalle and the red patent pigalle rocks on you!!!


 
Thanks *princess*!!!
I just can't seem to have enough Pigalles!!!


----------



## stilly

sophinette007 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!!
> What's the name of the red color Stilly please? It is very pretty!


 

Thanks so much *sophinette*!!!
The box simply says "Red Patent 120...its just your basic CL red!!!


----------



## stilly

For a change of pace from my CLs, I wore my Black Patent Casadei Blade Pumps today...


----------



## princess KG

i can understand and i believe that noone has enough pigalles!!!! but you have the most fantastic collection ive seen!!! and i loved casadei blade pumps!!!!


----------



## PyAri

Jesus I envy how you are able to handle those arches.


----------



## stilly

princess KG said:


> i can understand and i believe that noone has enough pigalles!!!! but you have the most fantastic collection ive seen!!! and i loved casadei blade pumps!!!!


 


PyAri said:


> Jesus I envy how you are able to handle those arches.


 

Thanks *princess & PyAri*!!!
I just love heels with high arches!!!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

stilly said:


> Some close-ups of my Red Pigalles


 
OMG Stilly ... beautiful ... I love em on you  ...     :urock:  !!!


----------



## Miss T.

stilly said:


> It warmed up last Friday so I broke out the Red Patent Pigalle 120s.
> Here they are with a J. Crew plaid skirt and black cashmere cardi.



Wow, Stilly. I´m speechless. These are the perfect red pumps.    Congrats, they are gorgeous!


----------



## stilly

CLShoe_Lover said:


> OMG Stilly ... beautiful ... I love em on you ...     :urock:  !!!


 


Miss T. said:


> Wow, Stilly. I´m speechless. These are the perfect red pumps.    Congrats, they are gorgeous!


 
Thanks so much *CLShoe_Lover & Miss T*!!!
I really love these red piggies. I've got to wear them out more...


----------



## stilly

My new Black Nappa Volpi 150's!!!
I wore these out to dinner last night and the super soft nappa leather makes them really comfy.


----------



## stilly

Here is an update to my Pigalle Family photo.
The family has really gotten too big to get them all in a single photo.
Here are 28 pairs of my Pigalles. I had to leave out 3 pairs of Black Patents and Black Kids (I wear these so often I have dups).

So from back to front and left to right...all with the 120mm heel :

- Magneta Patent (Decollete heel)
- Brown Leopard Patent (sculpted heel)
- Desert Python
- Mimosa Patent
- Black Patent (sculpted heel)
- Purple Patent
- Coral Patent
- Blue Jean Denim
- Cork
- Black Patent (straight heel)
- Beige Satin Lace
- Black & White Satin Lova
- Pumice Lucifer Bow
- Black Kid
- White Grease
- Black Patent
- Nude Crosspiga (I snuck these in...)
- Blue Leopard Patent (sculpted heel)
- Pollacks
- Crepe Satin/Lace
- Red Patent
- Black Patent Leopard Lova
- Black Kid Lucifer Bow
- Bronze Karung
- Nude Patent
- Navy Blue Ostritch
- Red Satin Lova Slings
- Black Patent Leopard Lovas


----------



## martinaa

stilly said:


> Here is an update to my Pigalle Family photo.
> The family has really gotten too big to get them all in a single photo.
> Here are 28 pairs of my Pigalles. I had to leave out 3 pairs of Black Patents and Black Kids (I wear these so often I have dups).



Oh wow 

Wonderful!!


----------



## Dessye

Holy Pigalle!!!! 

Lovely Volpis!!!!   Lovely on you!


----------



## stilly

martinaa said:


> Oh wow
> 
> Wonderful!!


 


Dessye said:


> Holy Pigalle!!!!
> 
> Lovely Volpis!!!!  Lovely on you!


 
Thanks so much *martinaa & Dessye*!!!

It seems the Black Spike Pigalles and the Nude Plato Pigalles missed out on the family photo opp...I have way too many pairs to keep an eye...:giggles:


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> My new Black Nappa Volpi 150's!!!
> I wore these out to dinner last night and the super soft nappa leather makes them really comfy.


Totally LOVE how Volpis 150 look on you!! They were made for your stunning legs & feet!!
Are they quite comfy for long time wearing and walking without tights?


----------



## jenayb

Wow, that is quite the family photo. I can honestly say that you have the largest collection of Pigalles I've ever seen. Most women can't even walk in them!! 

They are all very, very beautiful.


----------



## fumi

Your pigalle collection is ridiculous! 
You deserve a medal for being able to walk in all those pigalles


----------



## Moonbeam1976

stilly said:


> Here is an update to my Pigalle Family photo.
> The family has really gotten too big to get them all in a single photo.
> Here are 28 pairs of my Pigalles. I had to leave out 3 pairs of Black Patents and Black Kids (I wear these so often I have dups).
> 
> So from back to front and left to right...all with the 120mm heel :
> 
> - Magneta Patent (Decollete heel)
> - Brown Leopard Patent (sculpted heel)
> - Desert Python
> - Mimosa Patent
> - Black Patent (sculpted heel)
> - Purple Patent
> - Coral Patent
> - Blue Jean Denim
> - Cork
> - Black Patent (straight heel)
> - Beige Satin Lace
> - Black & White Satin Lova
> - Pumice Lucifer Bow
> - Black Kid
> - White Grease
> - Black Patent
> - Nude Crosspiga (I snuck these in...)
> - Blue Leopard Patent (sculpted heel)
> - Pollacks
> - Crepe Satin/Lace
> - Red Patent
> - Black Patent Leopard Lova
> - Black Kid Lucifer Bow
> - Bronze Karung
> - Nude Patent
> - Navy Blue Ostritch
> - Red Satin Lova Slings
> - Black Patent Leopard Lovas



you are my imspiration of where i want to be when i lose more weight and make more money


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Here is an update to my Pigalle Family photo.
> The family has really gotten too big to get them all in a single photo.
> Here are 28 pairs of my Pigalles. I had to leave out 3 pairs of Black Patents and Black Kids (I wear these so often I have dups).
> 
> So from back to front and left to right...all with the 120mm heel :
> 
> - Magneta Patent (Decollete heel)
> - Brown Leopard Patent (sculpted heel)
> - Desert Python
> - Mimosa Patent
> - Black Patent (sculpted heel)
> - Purple Patent
> - Coral Patent
> - Blue Jean Denim
> - Cork
> - Black Patent (straight heel)
> - Beige Satin Lace
> - Black & White Satin Lova
> - Pumice Lucifer Bow
> - Black Kid
> - White Grease
> - Black Patent
> - Nude Crosspiga (I snuck these in...)
> - Blue Leopard Patent (sculpted heel)
> - Pollacks
> - Crepe Satin/Lace
> - Red Patent
> - Black Patent Leopard Lova
> - Black Kid Lucifer Bow
> - Bronze Karung
> - Nude Patent
> - Navy Blue Ostritch
> - Red Satin Lova Slings
> - Black Patent Leopard Lovas


You are the pigalle queen!!:worthy:


----------



## shontel

I agree.  All hail the Pigalle Queen! lol! :worthy:


beagly911 said:


> You are the pigalle queen!!:worthy:


----------



## Nolia

InSANE Piggy collection!!


----------



## Jönathan

What an amazing collection of Pigalles! :worthy:


----------



## Miss T.

Wow, I can´t believe your collection of 120 Piggies!


----------



## cl-pig

exceptional collection!. the Bronze Karung looks quite rare!


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

stilly said:
			
		

> here is an update to my pigalle family photo.
> The family has really gotten too big to get them all in a single photo.
> Here are 28 pairs of my pigalles. I had to leave out 3 pairs of black patents and black kids (i wear these so often i have dups).
> 
> So from back to front and left to right...all with the 120mm heel :
> 
> - magneta patent (decollete heel)
> - brown leopard patent (sculpted heel)
> - desert python
> - mimosa patent
> - black patent (sculpted heel)
> - purple patent
> - coral patent
> - blue jean denim
> - cork
> - black patent (straight heel)
> - beige satin lace
> - black & white satin lova
> - pumice lucifer bow
> - black kid
> - white grease
> - black patent
> - nude crosspiga (i snuck these in...)
> - blue leopard patent (sculpted heel)
> - pollacks
> - crepe satin/lace
> - red patent
> - black patent leopard lova
> - black kid lucifer bow
> - bronze karung
> - nude patent
> - navy blue ostritch
> - red satin lova slings
> - black patent leopard lovas



 a m a z i n g!!!!!!!


----------



## stilly

jenaywins said:


> Wow, that is quite the family photo. I can honestly say that you have the largest collection of Pigalles I've ever seen. Most women can't even walk in them!!
> 
> Thanks *jenay*!!! I'm sure the collecting is far from over. Every day I feel I need to wear them to pay back on my investment...
> 
> They are all very, very beautiful.


 


fumi said:


> Your pigalle collection is ridiculous!
> You deserve a medal for being able to walk in all those pigalles


 
Thanks *fumi*!!! Practice makes perfect!!!



Moonbeam1976 said:


> you are my imspiration of where i want to be when i lose more weight and make more money


 
Thanks *Moonbeam*!!! I don't want to think about how much I have invested in Pigalles but the more pairs I get the more I need to wear them!!! 



beagly911 said:


> You are the pigalle queen!!:worthy:


 


shontel said:


> I agree. All hail the Pigalle Queen! lol! :worthy:


 


Nolia said:


> InSANE Piggy collection!!


 



			
				Jönathan;20968513 said:
			
		

> What an amazing collection of Pigalles! :worthy:


 


Miss T. said:


> Wow, I can´t believe your collection of 120 Piggies!


 
Thanks so much *beagly, shontel, Nolia, Jonathan & Miss T*.!!!
I bought onemy first pair a few years back and I've just seemed to have have gone nuts from there... 



cl-pig said:


> exceptional collection!. the Bronze Karung looks quite rare!


 
Thanks *cl-pig*!!! I love the Bronze Karungs but they just seem too flashy to wear too often. I've got to wear them more... 



LuluBleueNuit said:


> a m a z i n g!!!!!!!


 
Thanks *LuluBleueNuit*!!!


----------



## stilly

We went to a party last night at a neighbors and all the girls decided to dress up a bit while the guys watched the game. Nude Pigalle Plato 140s with a vintage wool full skirt and cardi...

(sadly these missed the Pigalle family photo earlier that day since I laid them out on the bed to wear that night)


----------



## princess KG

stilly said:


> Here is an update to my Pigalle Family photo.
> The family has really gotten too big to get them all in a single photo.
> Here are 28 pairs of my Pigalles. I had to leave out 3 pairs of Black Patents and Black Kids (I wear these so often I have dups).
> 
> So from back to front and left to right...all with the 120mm heel :
> 
> - Magneta Patent (Decollete heel)
> - Brown Leopard Patent (sculpted heel)
> - Desert Python
> - Mimosa Patent
> - Black Patent (sculpted heel)
> - Purple Patent
> - Coral Patent
> - Blue Jean Denim
> - Cork
> - Black Patent (straight heel)
> - Beige Satin Lace
> - Black & White Satin Lova
> - Pumice Lucifer Bow
> - Black Kid
> - White Grease
> - Black Patent
> - Nude Crosspiga (I snuck these in...)
> - Blue Leopard Patent (sculpted heel)
> - Pollacks
> - Crepe Satin/Lace
> - Red Patent
> - Black Patent Leopard Lova
> - Black Kid Lucifer Bow
> - Bronze Karung
> - Nude Patent
> - Navy Blue Ostritch
> - Red Satin Lova Slings
> - Black Patent Leopard Lovas


WOW !!!!!!!!


----------



## martinaa

stilly said:


> We went to a party last night at a neighbors and all the girls decided to dress up a bit while the guys watched the game. Nude Pigalle Plato 140s with a vintage wool full skirt and cardi...
> 
> (sadly these missed the Pigalle family photo earlier that day since I laid them out on the bed to wear that night)



I looove nude!


----------



## LVoepink

stilly said:


> Here is an update to my Pigalle Family photo.
> The family has really gotten too big to get them all in a single photo.
> Here are 28 pairs of my Pigalles. I had to leave out 3 pairs of Black Patents and Black Kids (I wear these so often I have dups).
> 
> So from back to front and left to right...all with the 120mm heel :
> 
> - Magneta Patent (Decollete heel)
> - Brown Leopard Patent (sculpted heel)
> - Desert Python
> - Mimosa Patent
> - Black Patent (sculpted heel)
> - Purple Patent
> - Coral Patent
> - Blue Jean Denim
> - Cork
> - Black Patent (straight heel)
> - Beige Satin Lace
> - Black & White Satin Lova
> - Pumice Lucifer Bow
> - Black Kid
> - White Grease
> - Black Patent
> - Nude Crosspiga (I snuck these in...)
> - Blue Leopard Patent (sculpted heel)
> - Pollacks
> - Crepe Satin/Lace
> - Red Patent
> - Black Patent Leopard Lova
> - Black Kid Lucifer Bow
> - Bronze Karung
> - Nude Patent
> - Navy Blue Ostritch
> - Red Satin Lova Slings
> - Black Patent Leopard Lovas


Amazing pigalle collection!!


----------



## stilly

princess KG said:


> WOW !!!!!!!!


 


martinaa said:


> I looove nude!


 


LVoepink said:


> Amazing pigalle collection!!


 
Thanks so much *princess, martinaa* & *LVoepink*!!!


----------



## dbeth

Fab stilly!! I think these are one of my favs on you--- they make your legs look miles long!!


----------



## dbeth

stilly said:


> Here is an update to my Pigalle Family photo.
> The family has really gotten too big to get them all in a single photo.
> Here are 28 pairs of my Pigalles. I had to leave out 3 pairs of Black Patents and Black Kids (I wear these so often I have dups).
> 
> So from back to front and left to right...all with the 120mm heel :
> 
> - Magneta Patent (Decollete heel)
> - Brown Leopard Patent (sculpted heel)
> - Desert Python
> - Mimosa Patent
> - Black Patent (sculpted heel)
> - Purple Patent
> - Coral Patent
> - Blue Jean Denim
> - Cork
> - Black Patent (straight heel)
> - Beige Satin Lace
> - Black & White Satin Lova
> - Pumice Lucifer Bow
> - Black Kid
> - White Grease
> - Black Patent
> - Nude Crosspiga (I snuck these in...)
> - Blue Leopard Patent (sculpted heel)
> - Pollacks
> - Crepe Satin/Lace
> - Red Patent
> - Black Patent Leopard Lova
> - Black Kid Lucifer Bow
> - Bronze Karung
> - Nude Patent
> - Navy Blue Ostritch
> - Red Satin Lova Slings
> - Black Patent Leopard Lovas



Oh dear lord!!  Wow stilly!! I just love the pic, gorgeous Pigalle family.  The magenta patent really sticks out-- amazing color. Also  love the coral ones.


----------



## stilly

dbeth said:


> Oh dear lord!!  Wow stilly!! I just love the pic, gorgeous Pigalle family. The magenta patent really sticks out-- amazing color. Also love the coral ones.


 

Thanks *dbeth*!!!
I can't wait until spring when I can start wearing all the bright colors again!!!


----------



## stilly

The weather was so nice last week that I had to break out the Lovas.
I went to the eye doctor and he complimented me on my shoes and then another patient gave me a compliment on my way out in the elevator. Everyone loves Lovas!!!


----------



## imelda74

LOVE LOVE LOVE the plaid skirt with the red patent pigalles. gorgeous.


----------



## imelda74

shaggy360 said:


> Good advice! Here in Scottsdale there is a LOT of concrete and even pavers/cobblestones. My wife has one pair of nude patent VPs that are looked a bit too worn after just one evening out on the town. I think she needs to follow your advice.


 
Shaggy, you must be talking about Old Town Scottsdale


----------



## shaggy360

imelda74 said:


> Shaggy, you must be talking about Old Town Scottsdale



Between Old Town, Scottsdale Quarter, Kierland, and the Borgata (dangerzone here!!!) - her poor CLs suffer...


----------



## imelda74

shaggy360 said:


> Between Old Town, Scottsdale Quarter, Kierland, and the Borgata (dangerzone here!!!) - her poor CLs suffer...


 
Last time i was at Kierland i wore non CL's.


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> Here is an update to my Pigalle Family photo.
> The family has really gotten too big to get them all in a single photo.
> Here are 28 pairs of my Pigalles. I had to leave out 3 pairs of Black Patents and Black Kids (I wear these so often I have dups).
> 
> So from back to front and left to right...all with the 120mm heel :
> 
> - Magneta Patent (Decollete heel)
> - Brown Leopard Patent (sculpted heel)
> - Desert Python
> - Mimosa Patent
> - Black Patent (sculpted heel)
> - Purple Patent
> - Coral Patent
> - Blue Jean Denim
> - Cork
> - Black Patent (straight heel)
> - Beige Satin Lace
> - Black & White Satin Lova
> - Pumice Lucifer Bow
> - Black Kid
> - White Grease
> - Black Patent
> - Nude Crosspiga (I snuck these in...)
> - Blue Leopard Patent (sculpted heel)
> - Pollacks
> - Crepe Satin/Lace
> - Red Patent
> - Black Patent Leopard Lova
> - Black Kid Lucifer Bow
> - Bronze Karung
> - Nude Patent
> - Navy Blue Ostritch
> - Red Satin Lova Slings
> - Black Patent Leopard Lovas


Wonderful collection, congrats!!


----------



## Miss T.

Love your mod pics with the nude piggies and the lovas!


----------



## superfeet

stilly said:


> The weather was so nice last week that I had to break out the Lovas.
> I went to the eye doctor and he complimented me on my shoes and then another patient gave me a compliment on my way out in the elevator. Everyone loves Lovas!!!


Stilly!
Thanks for the closeups Stilly!
Beautiful Louboutins, beautiful legs, beautiful legs! Thanks, thanks, thanks!


----------



## dc419

These are my absolute favorite pigalles!!! They look stunning on you!!



stilly said:


> The weather was so nice last week that I had to break out the Lovas.
> I went to the eye doctor and he complimented me on my shoes and then another patient gave me a compliment on my way out in the elevator. Everyone loves Lovas!!!


----------



## DebbiNC

Stilly, 

I'm new here, but I have thoroughly enjoyed looking at your collection, as well as, your modeling photos! Looking forward to updates.


----------



## stilly

imelda74 said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the plaid skirt with the red patent pigalles. gorgeous.


 


9distelle said:


> Wonderful collection, congrats!!


 


Miss T. said:


> Love your mod pics with the nude piggies and the lovas!


 


dc419 said:


> These are my absolute favorite pigalles!!! They look stunning on you!!


 


DebbiNC said:


> Stilly,
> 
> I'm new here, but I have thoroughly enjoyed looking at your collection, as well as, your modeling photos! Looking forward to updates.


 
Thanks *imelda, 9distelle, Miss T., dc & DebbiNC*!!!


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

loooooooovvvvveee the Lova's!!


----------



## stilly

LuluBleueNuit said:


> loooooooovvvvveee the Lova's!!


 
Thanks *LuluBleueNuit*!!!
The Lovas are certainly one of my favs!!!


----------



## stilly

Here's what I wore on Friday...
Navy Blue Ostrich Pigalles, J Crew Plaid Pleated Skirt & Anthropologie Cropped Navy Cardi


----------



## stilly

Another outfit from last week with my Black Kid Pigalles 120s.
Soft Surroundings Charcoal Turtleneck Dress...


----------



## DebbiNC

Stilly, I simply love your outfit with the black kid pigalle120s. Pigalle 100s are on my wish list (I'm already 5'9", so I don't need the extra 20 cm)! Keep the great pics coming!


----------



## l.a_girl19

stilly said:


> Here's what I wore on Friday...
> Navy Blue Ostrich Pigalles, J Crew Plaid Pleated Skirt & Anthropologie Cropped Navy Cardi



OMG!!!!!!! These Piggies are absolutely gorgeous! Ostrich is such a beautiful exotic I love all your looks hon


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> Another outfit from last week with my Black Kid Pigalles 120s.
> Soft Surroundings Charcoal Turtleneck Dress...


 I love both of your outfits Stilly. Great looking dress and the cardigan with the skirt is so flattering and pretty.


----------



## september gurl

I just love all of your outfit posts! So pretty!


----------



## Seraphim

Awesome outfits!!!
But I always ask myself: "How does she survive wearing those heels all day?!" I would die after 5 minutes of standing (not even talking about walking) in them =P


----------



## princessyasmine

um WOW!!!!!


----------



## stilly

DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, I simply love your outfit with the black kid pigalle120s. Pigalle 100s are on my wish list (I'm already 5'9", so I don't need the extra 20 cm)! Keep the great pics coming!


 


l.a_girl19 said:


> OMG!!!!!!! These Piggies are absolutely gorgeous! Ostrich is such a beautiful exotic I love all your looks hon


 


megt10 said:


> I love both of your outfits Stilly. Great looking dress and the cardigan with the skirt is so flattering and pretty.


 


september gurl said:


> I just love all of your outfit posts! So pretty!


 


princessyasmine said:


> um WOW!!!!!


 
Thanks so much *DebbiNC, l.a_girl, meg, september gurl* & *princessyasmine*!!!


----------



## stilly

Seraphim said:


> Awesome outfits!!!
> But I always ask myself: "How does she survive wearing those heels all day?!" I would die after 5 minutes of standing (not even talking about walking) in them =P


 
Thanks *Seraphim*!!!

I've been wearing 4-5" heels for so many years now that they've really become second nature to me. Fortunately I have desk job with my own office so I can slip off my CLs under my desk during the day where no one can see. The walking is really not that bad once you get used to it and the shoes get broken in. Breaking in a new pair is always a bit of a challenge on my feet however...


----------



## Obelix

I just can say. Perfect legs in perfect CLs. No more words are needed.


----------



## LexLV

Those navy ostrich pigalles are TDF .. and those legs! :okay: work it girl


----------



## stilly

Obelix said:


> I just can say. Perfect legs in perfect CLs. No more words are needed.


 


LexLV said:


> Those navy ostrich pigalles are TDF .. and those legs! :okay: work it girl


 
Thanks so much *Obelix & LexLV*!!!
The Ostrich Piggies are one of my favs!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Spike Pigalle 120s


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Black Spike Pigalle 120s


Wonderful, classic look as always stilly, I aspire to have a style even close!!  The skirt is terrific!!  Where did you find it??


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Wonderful, classic look as always stilly, I aspire to have a style even close!! The skirt is terrific!! Where did you find it??


 
Thanks *beagly*!!!
I got the skirt online at ideeli.com a while back.
It has a nice soft leather waistband and the length is perfect for work.


----------



## stilly

I'm wearing my Black Spike Pigalle 120s today to do a little shopping.
I'm wearing them with a green pleated dress and black cashmere cardi..


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I'm wearing my Black Spike Pigalle 120s today to do a little shopping.
> I'm wearing them with a green pleated dress and black cashmere cardi..


Great outfit but I still don't know how you shop in your Pigalle 120s :worthy: Another terrific skirt!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Great outfit but I still don't know how you shop in your Pigalle 120s :worthy: Another terrific skirt!


 
Thanks so much *beagly*!!!
It was just a short shopping trip...


----------



## a11yx

OMG! your collection is AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## stilly

It was warm this weekend so I wore my Black Lucifers with a little Betsey Johnson mini and and a White House Black Market trench jacket...


----------



## fumi

So cute!


----------



## chelle0216

stilly said:
			
		

> Black Spike Pigalle 120s



Love your Black Spike Pigalle! You have an amazing legs! Love the skirt too.. But I can never pull that off hehe


----------



## chelle0216

I'm so jealous!!! Such wonderful collection!


----------



## Jönathan

stilly said:


> It was warm this weekend so I wore my Black Lucifers with a little Betsey Johnson mini and and a White House Black Market trench jacket...



So cute! I love the combination of the plaid mini and the Lucifer Bows!


----------



## Obelix

Unbelievable Stilly. Your legs in CL's are wonderful. 
Such high heels are especially made for women like you. 
Thank you for your posts.


----------



## yayasredsole

Love this look!!!


----------



## bluewinds

just thought i say your collection is amazing and you wear them so well.

women should wear sleek, sharp, classic shoes, not ugly clumpy platforms!

Are your shoes insured, incase women break in and steal them?


----------



## blondieuk

Beautiful! These are my favourite style. Net-a-porter have such low stock and I want to order my first pair online and they will be pigalle! You have inspired me to get off my bum and get to a store that stocks CL!

x


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> So cute!


 
Thanks *fumi*!!!



chelle0216 said:


> I'm so jealous!!! Such wonderful collection!


 
Thanks so much *chelle*!!!




			
				Jönathan;21110126 said:
			
		

> So cute! I love the combination of the plaid mini and the Lucifer Bows!


 
Thanks *Jonathan*!!! I just love plaid with my CLs!!!



Obelix said:


> Unbelievable Stilly. Your legs in CL's are wonderful.
> Such high heels are especially made for women like you.
> Thank you for your posts.


 
Thanks so much *Obelix*!!!



yayasredsole said:


> Love this look!!!


 
Thanks *yayaredsole*!!!



bluewinds said:


> just thought i say your collection is amazing and you wear them so well.
> 
> women should wear sleek, sharp, classic shoes, not ugly clumpy platforms!
> 
> Are your shoes insured, incase women break in and steal them?


 
Thanks so much *bluewinds*!!! I love the look of a classic high heel pump.
I hope no one would steal my beloved CLs!!!



blondieuk said:


> Beautiful! These are my favourite style. Net-a-porter have such low stock and I want to order my first pair online and they will be pigalle! You have inspired me to get off my bum and get to a store that stocks CL!
> 
> x


 
Thanks *blondieuk*!!! You'll love the Pigalles. NAP restocks from time to time so keep your eyes on it!!! They also restock them on the CL website if you keep checking back.


----------



## stilly

More of my Black Lucifer Bows..
I just love these so much!!!


----------



## beagly911

^^Fabulous stilly...oh how I would love them!


----------



## amd_tan

stilly said:


> More of my Black Lucifer Bows..
> I just love these so much!!!



Gorgeous! You wear them so well!


----------



## igorark

Stilly the Lucifers are amazing and amd_tan is so right, you wear them so well


----------



## Obelix

Simply perfect. I realy have no words. 
Can you make such perfect closeups with the classic Pigalle 120 Black Patent too?


----------



## fumi

stilly said:


> More of my Black Lucifer Bows..
> I just love these so much!!!



Such lovely shoes!


----------



## chelle0216

I love the lucifer bows! It looks stunning on you! You're so lucky to have such wonderful collection..


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> It was warm this weekend so I wore my Black Lucifers with a little Betsey Johnson mini and and a White House Black Market trench jacket...


 I love your recent photos. Love the Lucifers and the Spikes. I so wish I could wear this style because they look fabulous.


----------



## aicool

stilly said:


> More of my Black Lucifer Bows..
> I just love these so much!!!


It looks so great!!!


----------



## superfeet

stilly said:


> More of my Black Lucifer Bows..
> I just love these so much!!!



Stilly just perfect! I love these close-ups!


----------



## PinkTruffle

@stilly those shoes are incredible!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> ^^Fabulous stilly...oh how I would love them!


 


amd_tan said:


> Gorgeous! You wear them so well!


 


igorark said:


> Stilly the Lucifers are amazing and amd_tan is so right, you wear them so well


 


fumi said:


> Such lovely shoes!


 


chelle0216 said:


> I love the lucifer bows! It looks stunning on you! You're so lucky to have such wonderful collection..


 
Thanks so much *beagly, amd_tan, igorark, fumi* & *chelle*!!!


----------



## stilly

megt10 said:


> I love your recent photos. Love the Lucifers and the Spikes. I so wish I could wear this style because they look fabulous.


 


aicool said:


> It looks so great!!!


 


superfeet said:


> Stilly just perfect! I love these close-ups!


 


PinkTruffle said:


> @stilly those shoes are incredible!!


 
Thanks *meg, aicool, superfeet* & *PinkTruffle*!!!


----------



## timbuktu007

stilly said:


> I decided to wear a yellow print dress & sweater with my Pigalle Mimosas today.
> 
> Spring is here!!!


I never thought I'd like that color on a pair of stilettos, but with your superb dressing sense, you coordinate it so well with your clothes and end up looking stunning.


----------



## l.a_girl19

stilly said:


> More of my Black Lucifer Bows..
> I just love these so much!!!



Beautiful! I can see why you love these so much! They look gorgeous on you


----------



## 318Platinum

stilly said:
			
		

> More of my Black Lucifer Bows..
> I just love these so much!!!



So jealy of you because I am dying for these shoes in this color or beige! They look FAB on you as always! Did you size down in these or did you get them TTS?


----------



## stilly

timbuktu007 said:


> I never thought I'd like that color on a pair of stilettos, but with your superb dressing sense, you coordinate it so well with your clothes and end up looking stunning.


 
Thanks *timbuktu*!!! The yellow piggies are a nice change of pace from my normal black CLs and they always seem to brighten up my day!!!



l.a_girl19 said:


> Beautiful! I can see why you love these so much! They look gorgeous on you


 
Thanks so much *l.a_girl*!!! I just love the bows!!!



318Platinum said:


> So jealy of you because I am dying for these shoes in this color or beige! They look FAB on you as always! Did you size down in these or did you get them TTS?


 
Thanks *318Platinum*!!! The Lucifers Bows are the same sizing as other Pigalle 120s...half to a full size down. I'm actually planning on wearing the beige/pumice Lucifer Bows tonight with a new dress I got. I'll try to take some pics.


----------



## stilly

Obelix said:


> Simply perfect. I realy have no words.
> Can you make such perfect closeups with the classic Pigalle 120 Black Patent too?


 
Here you go *Obelix*...
I wore the Black Patent Pigalle 120s to lunch with a friend today and then a tiny bit of shopping. These are really getting too stretched out and I lost one of the shoes off my foot going into the restaurant. I wore them with an older White House Black Market dress and sweater that I stumbled on in the closet this morning.


----------



## missnicoleeee

stilly said:
			
		

> More of my Black Lucifer Bows..
> I just love these so much!!!



Woooooow I love these!!! If you don't mind me asking, how much do these cost?


----------



## chelle0216

stilly said:
			
		

> Thanks fumi!!!
> 
> Thanks so much chelle!!!
> 
> Thanks Jonathan!!! I just love plaid with my CLs!!!
> 
> Thanks so much Obelix!!!
> 
> Thanks yayaredsole!!!
> 
> Thanks so much bluewinds!!! I love the look of a classic high heel pump.
> I hope no one would steal my beloved CLs!!!
> 
> Thanks blondieuk!!! You'll love the Pigalles. NAP restocks from time to time so keep your eyes on it!!! They also restock them on the CL website if you keep checking back.



Stilly, I sooooo envy you! I love your Pigalle collection.. I ordered my first Pigalle 120 black patent in 34 and it still runs large.. I'll never be able to own one. All I can do is drool over your collections hehe..


----------



## stilly

missnicoleeee said:


> Woooooow I love these!!! If you don't mind me asking, how much do these cost?


 

Thanks *missnicoleeee*!!!
The Lucifers cost about $800 if I remember correctly.
I got them about a year ago.
They are certainly one of my favorites!!!


----------



## stilly

chelle0216 said:


> Stilly, I sooooo envy you! I love your Pigalle collection.. I ordered my first Pigalle 120 black patent in 34 and it still runs large.. I'll never be able to own one. All I can do is drool over your collections hehe..


 
Thanks *chelle*!!!
That's so sad that you can't find a pair that fits.
Maybe you can try to special order a smaller pair...


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Here you go *Obelix*...
> I wore the Black Patent Pigalle 120s to lunch with a friend today and then a tiny bit of shopping. These are really getting too stretched out and I lost one of the shoes off my foot going into the restaurant. I wore them with an older White House Black Market dress and sweater that I stumbled on in the closet this morning.


 Great dress and sweater combo!!!  Sorry that the piggies are getting so stretched but you still(y) wear them elegantly!!


----------



## Obelix

Stilly, you are a supermodel for me. 
Thank you very much for your photos and close-ups. 
I realy like them.


----------



## Jönathan

stilly said:


> Here you go *Obelix*...
> I wore the Black Patent Pigalle 120s to lunch with a friend today and then a tiny bit of shopping. These are really getting too stretched out and I lost one of the shoes off my foot going into the restaurant. I wore them with an older White House Black Market dress and sweater that I stumbled on in the closet this morning.




Such a cute outfit! Love it with the Patent Pigalles!


----------



## imelda74

Stilly, I just love your style, clothes and especially shoes.


----------



## tuppes11

Stilly,

I love your style, especially the shoes and the toe cleveage, can't get enough close ups...

Greetz
Tuppes


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Great dress and sweater combo!!! Sorry that the piggies are getting so stretched but you still(y) wear them elegantly!!


 


Obelix said:


> Stilly, you are a supermodel for me.
> Thank you very much for your photos and close-ups.
> I realy like them.


 



			
				Jönathan;21164505 said:
			
		

> Such a cute outfit! Love it with the Patent Pigalles!


 


imelda74 said:


> Stilly, I just love your style, clothes and especially shoes.


 


tuppes11 said:


> Stilly,
> 
> I love your style, especially the shoes and the toe cleveage, can't get enough close ups...
> 
> Greetz
> Tuppes


 

Thanks so much *beagly, Obelix, Jonathan, imelda* & *tuppes*!!!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

Stilly you kill me ... I love you and your shoes,  ...       :urock:  !!!


----------



## jamidee

yellow mod pics time!!


----------



## jamidee

stilly said:


> Here you go *Obelix*...
> I wore the Black Patent Pigalle 120s to lunch with a friend today and then a tiny bit of shopping. These are really getting too stretched out and I lost one of the shoes off my foot going into the restaurant. I wore them with an older White House Black Market dress and sweater that I stumbled on in the closet this morning.


  Do you find that your ankles ache the next day after wearing them? My ankles scream for a whole day so much that I have to go back to 100mms to console them... then back to 120mms!


----------



## 318Platinum

Stilly, I just saw that you got one of the Pigalles that I almost bought!!! Please do a Mod shot of the Fluros!! Congrats and I can't wait to see them on you! I was going to go with Casadei, but they do not make my size! You should check out their Fluro Blades!!! TDF!!  You would definitely rock those beautifully!


----------



## Kentucky

Those heels are hella nice!!!!


----------



## stilly

CLShoe_Lover said:


> Stilly you kill me ... I love you and your shoes, ...      :urock:  !!!


 
Thanks so much *CLShoe_Lover*!!!



jamidee said:


> yellow mod pics time!!


 


jamidee said:


> Do you find that your ankles ache the next day after wearing them? My ankles scream for a whole day so much that I have to go back to 100mms to console them... then back to 120mms!


 
I'll do some mod pics this weekend *jamidee*.
No my ankles are fine but my toes and the balls of feet get a little sore if I wear them for a hours. I suffer a bit for the look...



318Platinum said:


> Stilly, I just saw that you got one of the Pigalles that I almost bought!!! Please do a Mod shot of the Fluros!! Congrats and I can't wait to see them on you! I was going to go with Casadei, but they do not make my size! You should check out their Fluro Blades!!! TDF!!  You would definitely rock those beautifully!


 
Thanks *Platinum*!!! I saw the Flouro Blades in Orange somewhere online but they didn't have my size. I think these 2 pairs of neons maxes out my limit on brightness...  



Kentucky said:


> Those heels are hella nice!!!!


 
Thanks so much* Kentucky*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Blue & Silver Tashaf 120's.
I've been looking for a pair of these for a while now and finally found a nice pair on eBay for a great price.


----------



## chelle0216

stilly said:
			
		

> My new Blue & Silver Tashaf 120's.
> I've been looking for a pair of these for a while now and finally found a nice pair on eBay for a great price.



You are rocking that Tashaf 120! You look gorgeous as always!


----------



## Jönathan

stilly said:


> My new Blue & Silver Tashaf 120's.
> I've been looking for a pair of these for a while now and finally found a nice pair on eBay for a great price.



Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## imelda74

omg I die.  so gorgeous, congrats on a great find.


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> My new Blue & Silver Tashaf 120's.
> I've been looking for a pair of these for a while now and finally found a nice pair on eBay for a great price.




Awesome! (That's all I can say!)


----------



## stilly

chelle0216 said:


> You are rocking that Tashaf 120! You look gorgeous as always!


 



			
				Jönathan;21190541 said:
			
		

> Absolutely gorgeous!!


 


imelda74 said:


> omg I die.  so gorgeous, congrats on a great find.


 


DebbiNC said:


> Awesome! (That's all I can say!)


 

Thanks so much *chelle, Jonathan, imelda & DebbiNC*!!!


----------



## Stina Lee

stilly said:
			
		

> My new Blue & Silver Tashaf 120's.
> I've been looking for a pair of these for a while now and finally found a nice pair on eBay for a great price.



Wow!! These are stunning!!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

stilly said:


> My new Blue & Silver Tashaf 120's.
> I've been looking for a pair of these for a while now and finally found a nice pair on eBay for a great price.





wow you make those look great!


----------



## dc419

The blue in the Tashaf is gorgeous!! This pair is so unique and pretty!


----------



## rock_girl

Love the new additions Stilly, especially the Tashafs!  Can you tell me, how do they run size wise?  

Wear them in good health!!


----------



## Nolia

stilly said:


> My new Blue & Silver Tashaf 120's.
> I've been looking for a pair of these for a while now and finally found a nice pair on eBay for a great price.



Gorgeous!!  They remind me of Batgirl?  Catgirl?


----------



## ImUrQtee

Those Blue & Silver Tashaf 120's... Can you please post more close up's


----------



## ImUrQtee

Blue & Silver Tashaf 120's are so HOT HOT HOT


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

Stilly those are awesome, loooove them!!


----------



## l.a_girl19

Another gorgeous pair for the Pigalle Queen Congrats!


----------



## LVoepink

stilly said:


> My new Blue & Silver Tashaf 120's.
> I've been looking for a pair of these for a while now and finally found a nice pair on eBay for a great price.


 
Stunning!!


----------



## dbeth

Checking in to see if you have posted modeling pics of the neon piggies!! :greengrin:


----------



## stilly

Stina Lee said:


> Wow!! These are stunning!!!!!


 


AEGIS said:


> wow you make those look great!


 


dc419 said:


> The blue in the Tashaf is gorgeous!! This pair is so unique and pretty!


 


ImUrQtee said:


> Blue & Silver Tashaf 120's are so HOT HOT HOT


 


LuluBleueNuit said:


> Stilly those are awesome, loooove them!!


 


l.a_girl19 said:


> Another gorgeous pair for the Pigalle Queen Congrats!


 


LVoepink said:


> Stunning!!


 
Thanks so much *Stina Lee, AEGIS, dc, ImUrQtee, LuluBleueNuit, l.a_girl & LVoepink*!!


----------



## stilly

Nolia said:


> Gorgeous!! They remind me of Batgirl? Catgirl?


 
Thanks *Nolia*!!!
They are just like the Batgirl but without the T-Strap.
That's funny because I also picked up a pair if Black Batgirls last week that I'll post at some point...


----------



## stilly

rock_girl said:


> Love the new additions Stilly, especially the Tashafs! Can you tell me, how do they run size wise?
> 
> Wear them in good health!!


 
Thanks *rock_girl*!!!
The Tashafs are the same sizing as the Pigalle 120s down a half size for me. I got these in my normal CL size off eBay however but I'd imagine they will stretch and be a bit loose in the end.


----------



## stilly

Here are a few shots of my Neon Yelow Pigalles from last night.
I wore them out to dinner (just burgers) and a movie.
I wore them with just a plain black dress after trying them with a few other dresses in navy & purple which just didn't seem to work.
They're so bright they certainly stand out in a crowd!!!


----------



## stilly

dbeth said:


> Checking in to see if you have posted modeling pics of the neon piggies!! :greengrin:


 
I just posted some pics of the Yellow Neon Piggies *dbeth*.
The weather was so windy yesterday that taking any pictures outside was a real challenge...


----------



## stilly

I was wearing the Neon Yellow Pigalles around the house today to break them in but I couldn't resist wearing them out to the grocery store to pick up a few things...


----------



## Doglover1610

Beautiful *stilly*!!!


----------



## dc419

The neon yellow looks beautiful on you!!!


----------



## laurenychu

stilly said:
			
		

> Here are a few shots of my Neon Yelow Pigalles from last night.
> I wore them out to dinner (just burgers) and a movie.
> I wore them with just a plain black dress after trying them with a few other dresses in navy & purple which just didn't seem to work.
> They're so bright they certainly stand out in a crowd!!!



I wore mine out for the first time to dinner and a movie (the lorax haha) too! Don't you absolutely love the stares?! =p


----------



## imelda74

Stilly, another great pair.


----------



## Obelix

Uff, Stilly. Your neon pigalles are shining like a sun on you legs. 
Thank you so much for this close-ups.


----------



## igorark

Stilly, I love your new yellow fluo Pigalle!


----------



## martinaa

Perfect! The Neon look so great on you!!


----------



## Marloon

thats crazyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Loubiwhirl_

stilly said:
			
		

> I was wearing the Neon Yellow Pigalles around the house today to break them in but I couldn't resist wearing them out to the grocery store to pick up a few things...



LOVE this look and that top is great!


----------



## Jönathan

They're gorgeous!  


The color is incredible!  Two cute outfits as well!


----------



## dbeth

Oh Stilly, those are really fab!!! I didn't think I would like the neon piggies when I first saw them online, but after seeing modeling pics they really are awesome!!  As always, you look great!!


----------



## stilly

Doglover1610 said:


> Beautiful *stilly*!!!


 


dc419 said:


> The neon yellow looks beautiful on you!!!


 


imelda74 said:


> Stilly, another great pair.


 


Obelix said:


> Uff, Stilly. Your neon pigalles are shining like a sun on you legs.
> Thank you so much for this close-ups.


 


martinaa said:


> Perfect! The Neon look so great on you!!


 


Marloon said:


> thats crazyyyyyyyyy.


 


Loubiwhirl_ said:


> LOVE this look and that top is great!


 



			
				Jönathan;21231565 said:
			
		

> They're gorgeous!
> 
> 
> The color is incredible! Two cute outfits as well!


 


dbeth said:


> Oh Stilly, those are really fab!!! I didn't think I would like the neon piggies when I first saw them online, but after seeing modeling pics they really are awesome!! As always, you look great!!


 
Thanks so much *Doglover, dc, imelda, Obelix, martinaa, Marloon, Loubiwhirl, Jonathan & dbeth*!!!


----------



## stilly

laurenychu said:


> I wore mine out for the first time to dinner and a movie (the lorax haha) too! Don't you absolutely love the stares?! =p


 
What a coincedence shoe twin!!! 
I'm used to getting some looks from wearing and CLs and Pigalles out to just about everywhere but the neon color of these shoes really made me stand out and I was getting looks all night. Thankfully, most of them were nice looks and the compliments were great too...


----------



## amd_tan

Great pop of color 
You deserve lots of stares (the good ones, not the creepy ones!) and lots of compliments!!! They're sooooo HOT on you!


----------



## sophinette007

stilly said:


> I was wearing the Neon Yellow Pigalles around the house today to break them in but I couldn't resist wearing them out to the grocery store to pick up a few things...


Your collection thread is so dangerous for me! I love so much your new  pigalle! 
They are amazing and gorgeous on you! You are very brave to take them to the Grocery but you are right these babies need to go outside often and show how pretty they are! 
I think I need to grab a pair but surely a Pigalle 100 (I am not as brave as you)if they are available in that wonderful color! Again congrats on such a lovely pair!


----------



## 7sherry7

im so jealous!!


----------



## stilly

amd_tan said:


> Great pop of color
> You deserve lots of stares (the good ones, not the creepy ones!) and lots of compliments!!! They're sooooo HOT on you!


 
Thanks* amd_tan*!!! I'm finding the bright colors are a nice change of pace from the normal black CLs I usually wear!!!



sophinette007 said:


> Your collection thread is so dangerous for me! I love so much your new pigalle!
> They are amazing and gorgeous on you! You are very brave to take them to the Grocery but you are right these babies need to go outside often and show how pretty they are!
> I think I need to grab a pair but surely a Pigalle 100 (I am not as brave as you)if they are available in that wonderful color! Again congrats on such a lovely pair!


 
Thanks *sophinett*e!!! I decided a few years ago that if I was going to pay this much for shoes and have such a large collection that I better wear them often and enjoy them!!! 



7sherry7 said:


> im so jealous!!


 
Thanks so much* 7sherry7*!!! I love them all!!!


----------



## stilly

Purple Piggies!!!


----------



## fumi

Those purple piggies are so fab!
I have come to the conclusion that for you to walk so effortlessly in pigalles daily, you must be a super bionic woman 
How long did it take you to walk well in pigalles? Was it a matter of weeks...days...months...years?


----------



## pickniger

Nice pics stilly, as always!!
I was wondering about the sock marks !?
Just kidding


----------



## Obelix

Very nice pics Stilly. I love your piggales on your legs


----------



## superfeet

stilly said:


> I was wearing the Neon Yellow Pigalles around the house today to break them in but I couldn't resist wearing them out to the grocery store to pick up a few things...



I'm speechless. You are undoubtedly the queen of pigalles!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

OMG ... Stilly, I would love to be your red carpet ...        :urock:   !!!


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> Those purple piggies are so fab!
> I have come to the conclusion that for you to walk so effortlessly in pigalles daily, you must be a super bionic woman
> How long did it take you to walk well in pigalles? Was it a matter of weeks...days...months...years?


 
Thanks so much *fumi*!!!

I've always worn 4-5" high heels so I didn't really have much problem wearing Pigalles from the start. I starting wearing them just for a few hours out to dinner and events but then I starting wearing them all the time on the weekends and then to work. You get used to wearing them after a while. I've learned to walk carefully to avoid falling on my butt!!!


----------



## stilly

pickniger said:


> Nice pics stilly, as always!!
> I was wondering about the sock marks !?
> Just kidding


 
Thanks *pickniger*!!! 
I didn't think anyone would notice the sock marks...
Its amazing that I had on socks and sneakers before I changed into a dress and Pigalles but the sock marks seemed to last for over an hour later on my legs...very weird....you caught me not in my Pigalles!!! 



Obelix said:


> Very nice pics Stilly. I love your piggales on your legs


 


superfeet said:


> I'm speechless. You are undoubtedly the queen of pigalles!


 


CLShoe_Lover said:


> OMG ... Stilly, I would love to be your red carpet ...        :urock:   !!!


 
Thanks so much *Obelix, superfeet & CLShoe_Lover*!!!


----------



## needloub

Love the purple!  Gorgeous color!


----------



## imelda74

Stilly, the purple piggies are fab.  I think its cool how they look purple in sunlight, blue in some of the photos and black in other light.


----------



## mandie_044

stilly said:


> I wore the Black Python Twistchat 120s to work today.
> These have to be my most comfortable pair of CLs.


You have an amazing collection stilly! I'm loving it! I'm surprised to hear you say your Twisochats are the most comfy. I have them as well, and while they are not broken in yet, they are sooooo difficult to walk in compared to my MBBs, but I guess I am a platform girl!


----------



## sharon100

Stilly, a big WOW the purple pigalles are fab, you are making me think my black pigalles are boaring lol , nice pics thanks for showing them.


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> I'm wearing my Black Spike Pigalle 120s today to do a little shopping.
> I'm wearing them with a green pleated dress and black cashmere cardi..



How do you shop in 120mm heels without your feet screaming in agony!?

Awesome outfit!  I will definitely try an outfit like this, sassy mini skirt!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Another outfit from last week with my Black Kid Pigalles 120s.
> Soft Surroundings Charcoal Turtleneck Dress...



LOVE the outfit, classy look with edgy hemline (mini skirt)!  I will try to emulate!


----------



## stilly

needloub said:


> Love the purple! Gorgeous color!


 
Thanks* needloub*!!!



imelda74 said:


> Stilly, the purple piggies are fab. I think its cool how they look purple in sunlight, blue in some of the photos and black in other light.


.

Thanks* imelda*!!! Yeah I love the way the sunlight and shade change the color in the pics.



mandie_044 said:


> You have an amazing collection stilly! I'm loving it! I'm surprised to hear you say your Twisochats are the most comfy. I have them as well, and while they are not broken in yet, they are sooooo difficult to walk in compared to my MBBs, but I guess I am a platform girl!


 
Thanks *mandie*!!! Yes I have 3 pairs of Twistochats that I wear quite a bit. Even though they're a 120mm heel, they always seem a bit easier to walk in than the Pigalles. I love the MBBs though and they are super comfortable,



sharon100 said:


> Stilly, a big WOW the purple pigalles are fab, you are making me think my black pigalles are boaring lol , nice pics thanks for showing them.


 
Thanks so much *sharon*!!! The purples are a nice change but they certainly don't have the versatility of the classic black pigalles which are always a fav!!!



giggles00 said:


> How do you shop in 120mm heels without your feet screaming in agony!?
> 
> Awesome outfit! I will definitely try an outfit like this, sassy mini skirt!


 
Thanks* giggles*!!! I usually limit my shopping trips to just a few hours. Its no "all day" shopping marathon.


----------



## LexLV

Those purple pigalles are beautiful stilly, congrats!!


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> LOVE the outfit, classy look with edgy hemline (mini skirt)! I will try to emulate!


 

Thanks giggles!!
Its a good work outfit that's not too over the top...


----------



## Kentucky

Nice pics!!! The purple pigalles are fierce!!


----------



## chelle0216

stilly said:
			
		

> Purple Piggies!!!



I heart that color so much! You always have the best taste in Pigalles..


----------



## sally.m

Stilly  - Ill be honest. I though neon yellow piggies would be ......... * goes to hide* a little trashy, but im eating my words.They look amazing. Ive always overlooked colours like this but i wont be now. Isnt i amazing how a photo on the foot in real life can be sooo different to a stock photo.

Thank you for opening my eyes, Im now diggin the yellow CL's!


----------



## stilly

LexLV said:


> Those purple pigalles are beautiful stilly, congrats!!


 


Kentucky said:


> Nice pics!!! The purple pigalles are fierce!!


 


chelle0216 said:


> I heart that color so much! You always have the best taste in Pigalles..


 

Thanks so much* LexLV, Kentucky *&* chelle*!!!


----------



## stilly

sally.m said:


> Stilly - Ill be honest. I though neon yellow piggies would be ......... * goes to hide* a little trashy, but im eating my words.They look amazing. Ive always overlooked colours like this but i wont be now. Isnt i amazing how a photo on the foot in real life can be sooo different to a stock photo.
> 
> Thank you for opening my eyes, Im now diggin the yellow CL's!


 
Thanks *sally*!!!
I had my own concerns when I bought them but the color is such a nice change that I fell in love. I've gotten lots of compliments when I wear them out. Its such a fun, bright and happy shoe!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love the new additions, Stilly.


----------



## stilly

BattyBugs said:


> Love the new additions, Stilly.


 
Thanks* Batty*!!!


----------



## stilly

Here are my new Neon Hot Pink Piaggle 120s

They are more of a Coral color in person but they look orange in these pics with the light.

They're certainly bright in whatever light they're in...a nice change of pace from my black CL's


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Gahhhhh!!!! I love those!


----------



## DariaD

OMG


----------



## BattyBugs

Stunning!


----------



## fumi

Wow they are fab!


----------



## Star86doll

they are stunning, just can't wait for mine to arrive!

Oh and I want legs like yours!!!


----------



## beagly911

Yet again...so lovely!!! WOW!!


----------



## dbeth

Seriously stilly?!   


That's it, I am coming to play in your fabulous piggie closet & you are going to teach me how to walk in the 120's!!!!!!!!


----------



## dc419

The color is AMAZINGGGGg!!!




stilly said:


> Here are my new Neon Hot Pink Piaggle 120s
> 
> They are more of a Coral color in person but they look orange in these pics with the light.
> 
> They're certainly bright in whatever light they're in...a nice change of pace from my black CL's


----------



## Obelix

Stilly, your Neon Hot Pink Piaggles are unbelievable sexy. 
Thank you so much.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Woww! I love your Neon Pink Pigalles!!


----------



## ImUrQtee

Your heels are amazing.... Ever considering adopting a daughter? such as me?


----------



## martinaa

The colour is sooo beautiful! When I saw the Fluo Yellow on you I thought I must have these, but now I can´t decide between yellow and neon pink! Both are so great.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Gorgeous!!! BTW you have amazing legs.


----------



## needloub

Holy color!  LOL!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Here are my new Neon Hot Pink Piaggle 120s
> 
> They are more of a Coral color in person but they look orange in these pics with the light.
> 
> They're certainly bright in whatever light they're in...a nice change of pace from my black CL's





Beautiful shoes, Stilly! And you wear them so very well!


----------



## sharon100

Stilly they look great on you  as always btw your legs look amazing too.


----------



## stilly

dbeth said:


> Seriously stilly?!
> 
> 
> That's it, I am coming to play in your fabulous piggie closet & you are going to teach me how to walk in the 120's!!!!!!!!


 


dc419 said:


> The color is AMAZINGGGGg!!!


 


Obelix said:


> Stilly, your Neon Hot Pink Piaggles are unbelievable sexy.
> Thank you so much.


 


HOLLYWOOD said:


> Woww! I love your Neon Pink Pigalles!!


 


ImUrQtee said:


> Your heels are amazing.... Ever considering adopting a daughter? such as me?


 


martinaa said:


> The colour is sooo beautiful! When I saw the Fluo Yellow on you I thought I must have these, but now I can´t decide between yellow and neon pink! Both are so great.


 


AmeeLVSBags said:


> Gorgeous!!! BTW you have amazing legs.


 


needloub said:


> Holy color! LOL!


 


DebbiNC said:


> Beautiful shoes, Stilly! And you wear them so very well!


 


sharon100 said:


> Stilly they look great on you as always btw your legs look amazing too.


 

Thanks so much *dbeth, dc, Obelix, HOLLYWOOD, ImUrQtee, martinaa, AmeeLVSBags, needloub, DebbiNC* & *sharon*!!!!


----------



## stilly

MBelo said:


> Lovely, as ever, Stilly - and they enhance your legs no end. Plus, these seem better fitting than either the Neon Yellow or the Purple pairs (yes, I do not like heel gaps, sorry).


 
Thanks *MBelo*!!!
The pink & yellow neon Pigalles are actually the same size but the pinks fit much tighter. My feet were killing me by the end of the night. The Purple Pigalles are actually a half size larger than normal but I had to get them since the purple Pigalles are so hard to find. You're so observant...


----------



## stilly

My Black Kid Rolandos yesterday with a pair of Levis jeggings....
No dresses or skirts today...


----------



## martinaa

stilly said:


> My Black Kid Rolandos yesterday with a pair of Levis jeggings....
> No dresses or skirts today...


 
But You also look great with Jeans!


----------



## beagly911

I love  the Rolando and the jeggings!


----------



## stilly

martinaa said:


> But You also look great with Jeans!


 


MBelo said:


> I agree - you still look good. Although those leggings do not show one of your major assets... lol.
> Just kidding - I hope you won't be offended


 


beagly911 said:


> I love  the Rolando and the jeggings!


 

Thanks so much *martinaa, MBelo* and *beagly*!!!
I love skinny jeans and jeggings almost as much as my beloved dresses and skirts!!!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> My Black Kid Rolandos yesterday with a pair of Levis jeggings....
> No dresses or skirts today...




Stilly, these are some of the best modeling pics of Rolandos I've seen! Funny how a pair of heels kicks jeans into a higher gear!


----------



## dc419

Jeggins look so good on you!! Love the rolandos!!


----------



## stilly

DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, these are some of the best modeling pics of Rolandos I've seen! Funny how a pair of heels kicks jeans into a higher gear!


 


dc419 said:


> Jeggins look so good on you!! Love the rolandos!!


 
Thanks *Debbi* & *dc*!!!
I love the look of the Rolandos with skinny jeans.
Its one of my regular weekend outfits...


----------



## stilly

It was so nice out this week I decided to wear my Pumice Lucifer Bows with a new beige crochet dress


----------



## stilly

Some close-ups of my Pumice Lucifer Bow 120s...
I really love these and should wear them more!!!


----------



## AEGIS

stilly said:


> Some close-ups of my Pumice Lucifer Bow 120s...
> I really love these and should wear them more!!!





 still love these


----------



## stilly

AEGIS said:


> still love these


 


MBelo said:


> Very, very, nice Stilly - beautiful dress, that enhances your trim figure no end. As for the shoes... are there still some compliments to be said about your lovely Loubs collection?? Lol...
> I am sure you got LOTS of admiring looks. You are certainly an inspiration to us all.


 
Thanks so much *AEGIS* & *MBelo*!!!


----------



## stilly

I picked up a pair of Silver & Black Batgirl 120s for a great price on eBay.
Here they are with a little black pleated skirt and gray cardi...


----------



## Faraasha

stilly said:


> Here are a few shots of my Neon Yelow Pigalles from last night.
> I wore them out to dinner (just burgers) and a movie.
> I wore them with just a plain black dress after trying them with a few other dresses in navy & purple which just didn't seem to work.
> They're so bright they certainly stand out in a crowd!!!



I'm in love with these and they look so gorgeous on you!!


----------



## timbuktu007

stilly said:


> It was so nice out this week I decided to wear my Pumice Lucifer Bows with a new beige crochet dress



OMG! You really *do know* how to look exquisite!


----------



## PetitColibri

stilly said:


> I picked up a pair of Silver & Black Batgirl 120s for a great price on eBay.
> Here they are with a little black pleated skirt and gray cardi...



the batgirl look amazing on you !
congrats !
did you take them your usual pigalle 120 size ? 1/2 size down ?


----------



## Kentucky

Very nice!!!! They are stunning!!! and you as well....


----------



## 5elle

stilly said:


> I picked up a pair of Silver & Black Batgirl 120s for a great price on eBay.
> Here they are with a little black pleated skirt and gray cardi...



I can honestly say this is the first time I've thought Batgirl looks good. You wear them well!


----------



## dj_mashie

It's always a pleasure coming back to this thread and seeing all the lovely additions. I feel like you need to open a Pigalle Shoe museum! You truly have a jaw-dropping collection.


----------



## stilly

Faraasha said:


> I'm in love with these and they look so gorgeous on you!!


 
Thanks *Faraasha*!!!



timbuktu007 said:


> OMG! You really *do know* how to look exquisite!


 
Thank you so much *timbuktu*!!!



PetitColibri said:


> the batgirl look amazing on you !
> congrats !
> did you take them your usual pigalle 120 size ? 1/2 size down ?


 
Thanks *PetitColibri*!!! 
These actually fit TTS while most of my Pigalle 120s are a 1/2 size down.



Kentucky said:


> Very nice!!!! They are stunning!!! and you as well....


 
Thanks so muck *Kentucky*!!!



MBelo said:


> Lovely indeed - and the thin T-strap does make them even more feminine. Congratulations on a smart acquisition - that you make special. Nice skirt too


 
Thanks *MBelo*!!! I've been looking for a pair of these for a while now and I finally came upon a pair on eBay at a great price!!! 



5elle said:


> I can honestly say this is the first time I've thought Batgirl looks good. You wear them well!


 
Thanks *5elle*!!! I like that's its a little bit different from the normal pump!!!



dj_mashie said:


> It's always a pleasure coming back to this thread and seeing all the lovely additions. I feel like you need to open a Pigalle Shoe museum! You truly have a jaw-dropping collection.


 
Thanks so much *dj_mashie*!!! My collection continues to grow...its out of control!!!


----------



## sharon100

OMG Stilly both pairs are stunning on you, dont i ever wish i had your feet & shoes lol ,real nice congrats.


----------



## stilly

sharon100 said:


> OMG Stilly both pairs are stunning on you, dont i ever wish i had your feet & shoes lol ,real nice congrats.


 

Thanks so much *sharon*!!!


----------



## stilly

My Black Kid Pigalle 120s heading out last week...


----------



## fumi

The pigalles in kid leather is just


----------



## Obelix

Stilly, your black Kid Pigalle 120s are wonderful. I mostly like black leadher pigalles.


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> My Black Kid Pigalle 120s heading out last week...


Black kid Pigalles...my all time fav!


----------



## shaggy360

DebbiNC said:


> Black kid Pigalles...my all time fav!



Debbi..what shoes are in your avatar?! They look like Pigalles and are definitely cute!

Stilly..you look amazing as always!


----------



## DebbiNC

shaggy360 said:


> Debbi..what shoes are in your avatar?! They look like Pigalles and are definitely cute!
> 
> Stilly..you look amazing as always!


They are black kid Pigalles! A classic in every sense!


----------



## sobe2009

Love ur Pigalles, beautiful classic!


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> The pigalles in kid leather is just


 


Obelix said:


> Stilly, your black Kid Pigalle 120s are wonderful. I mostly like black leadher pigalles.


 


DebbiNC said:


> Black kid Pigalles...my all time fav!


 


shaggy360 said:


> Debbi..what shoes are in your avatar?! They look like Pigalles and are definitely cute!
> 
> Stilly..you look amazing as always!


 


DebbiNC said:


> They are black kid Pigalles! A classic in every sense!


 


sobe2009 said:


> Love ur Pigalles, beautiful classic!


 
Thanks so much *fumi, Obelix, DebbiNC, shaggy* & *sobe*!!!
The Black Kid Pigalles will always be one of my favs!!!


----------



## stilly

DebbiNC said:


> They are black kid Pigalles! A classic in every sense!


 
*Debbi* - I love your avatar as well!!!
Black Kid Piggies in action...fabulous!!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

love all the eye candy in this thread


----------



## stilly

harlem_cutie said:


> love all the eye candy in this thread


 


MBelo said:


> Wonderful, nice fitting pumps, Stilly. The whole outfit is discreet, yet very elegant, showing you good taste. Congratulations.


 
Thanks so much *harlem_cutie* & *MBelo*!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore my new Asteroid 160s out tonight.

These are really tricky to walk in and I almost fell over 2 or 3 times during the night.

I do love the look of the spikes though...


----------



## fumi

Amazing shoes!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

love the black Asteroid!!


----------



## chelle0216

stilly said:


> My Black Kid Pigalle 120s heading out last week...



You look amazing as always Stilly! Love your Black Kid Pigalle..


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> I wore my new Asteroid 160s out tonight.
> 
> These are really tricky to walk in and I almost fell over 2 or 3 times during the night.
> 
> I do love the look of the spikes though...



Amazing!! 

THESE are tricky to walk in?  And you walked in those Lorenzi Mules???? :lolots:  (Sorry can't help it  )


----------



## Kentucky

love those heels!!! those are stunning...


----------



## Kurt H

A very nice collection there look forward to seeing more


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> Amazing shoes!!


 


CRISPEDROSA said:


> love the black Asteroid!!


 


chelle0216 said:


> You look amazing as always Stilly! Love your Black Kid Pigalle..


 


Kentucky said:


> love those heels!!! those are stunning...


 


Kurt H said:


> A very nice collection there look forward to seeing more


 

Thanks so much *fumi, CRISPEDROSA, chelle, Kentucky* & *Kurt H*!!!


----------



## stilly

Dessye said:


> Amazing!!
> 
> THESE are tricky to walk in? And you walked in those Lorenzi Mules???? :lolots: (Sorry can't help it  )


 
Yeah its weird Dessye...these are almost as hard to manage as those mules.
I'm always worried about spiking myself and damaging the shoes...


----------



## stilly

MBelo said:


> Amazing shoes, yes, unquestionably... But I pity the guy that wanted to dance with you, Stilly!... Just kidding...
> Loved the patent-suede combo, b t w
> Do the heel grips work for you?


 
Thanks *MBelo*!!!
No...thankfully no dancing.
I'm worried enough about spiking myself no less someone else... 

I don't use heel grips as I don't like the way they look in the shoes and I always worry about them damaing the inside of the shoes. These Asteroids have a strange fit in that they're tight in the toes but loose in back.


----------



## needloub

Congrats on the Asteroid's!!


----------



## _Danielle_

stilly ..stilly .. pure hotness like always


----------



## stilly

needloub said:


> Congrats on the Asteroid's!!


 


_Danielle_ said:


> stilly ..stilly .. pure hotness like always


 
Thanks so much *needloub* & *Dani*!!!
I'm lovin' the Asteroids!!!


----------



## stilly

Just hanging out at home in some skinnys and my Daffs


----------



## stilly

Here I am coming in from the airport earlier this week.
I came home from a business trip and it was a wasted travel day so I thought I 'd wear the Black Patent Pigalles for fun with a white polka dress and black cardigan.
I met a woman on the flight who was wearing a gorgeous pair of Black Kid Gucci pumps and we chatted about shoes a bit.


----------



## aoqtpi

Looking fantastic as always, *Stilly*! If I may ask, what do you do to keep your legs in such amazing shape?


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Just hanging out at home in some skinnys and my Daffs


As usual the Pigalles are so beautiful....and the Daffs are simply awesome!!


----------



## seattlegirl1880

Stilly I just LOVE these Asteroids! They make my Daffs look like flats!!!


----------



## stilly

aoqtpi said:


> Looking fantastic as always, *Stilly*! If I may ask, what do you do to keep your legs in such amazing shape?


 
Thanks *aoqtpi*!!! Honestly I work a lot and travel quite a bit for work so I really don't get time to exercise that much. I do watch what I eat but that's about it. Good genes I guess...or maybe I keep my legs in shape by wearing high heels 80% of my waking hours...



MBelo said:


> I think that can be said about most Louboutins, Stilly... Except those that are tight on the toes AND the back!... Like your Neon Hot Pink Piggales ?
> 
> Good luck wearing them - as usual, you look great on them.
> 
> PS - LOVE Polka Dots! And those Daffodils 160 of yours are to die for...


 
Thanks so much *MBelo*!!! I just love polka dots with my CLs!!! 



DebbiNC said:


> As usual the Pigalles are so beautiful....and the Daffs are simply awesome!!


 
Thanks *Debbi*!!! The Daffs are a nice change of pace from the piggies...I love the sky high heel!!!



seattlegirl1880 said:


> Stilly I just LOVE these Asteroids! They make my Daffs look like flats!!!


 
Thanks *seattlegirl*!!! The Asteroids are a little different from my usual conservative black Pigalles. They certainly get some second looks when I wear them out. The Daffs are great and are much easier to walk in than they look.


----------



## chelle0216

stilly said:
			
		

> Just hanging out at home in some skinnys and my Daffs



This is exactly how I would wear a pair of daffs.. This goes so well with your skinny jeans.. You look fab as always Stilly! You have such great sense of style and fashion.. I loveee it!!


----------



## pquiles

stilly said:
			
		

> Here are my new Neon Hot Pink Piaggle 120s
> 
> They are more of a Coral color in person but they look orange in these pics with the light.
> 
> They're certainly bright in whatever light they're in...a nice change of pace from my black CL's



Love these!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Some close-ups of my Pumice Lucifer Bow 120s...
> I really love these and should wear them more!!!


I am so jealous!!! I searched high and low for those in every store possibly in the bay area. Unfortunately they do not have my size. I love those and they look super sexy on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I was wearing the Neon Yellow Pigalles around the house today to break them in but I couldn't resist wearing them out to the grocery store to pick up a few things...


Congrats on those neon pigalles!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My Black Kid Pigalle 120s heading out last week...


Those are classic!


----------



## Obelix

the Black Patent Pigalles - the most sexy pigalles for me. 
Thank you Stilly. I love your close-ups in this pigalles, but wanna more if possible.


----------



## Jönathan

So adorable!! 

Love the polka dots! 





stilly said:


> Here I am coming in from the airport earlier this week.
> I came home from a business trip and it was a wasted travel day so I thought I 'd wear the Black Patent Pigalles for fun with a white polka dress and black cardigan.
> I met a woman on the flight who was wearing a gorgeous pair of Black Kid Gucci pumps and we chatted about shoes a bit.


----------



## Jönathan

The Daffs look gorgeous with the skinnys!

I'm so used to seeing you in Pigalles. It's a wonderful treat to see you in Daffs! 




stilly said:


> Just hanging out at home in some skinnys and my Daffs


----------



## sassy lady J

stilly said:
			
		

> Just hanging out at home in some skinnys and my Daffs



Awesome!!!!  These look so hot on you, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## sassy lady J

Jönathan said:
			
		

> The Daffs look gorgeous with the skinnys!
> 
> I'm so used to seeing you in Pigalles. It's a wonderful treat to see you in Daffs!



Jonathan I love a man with taste!! Lol


----------



## phiphi

oh i LOVE your recent additions! i envy your ability to walk, shop and chill in pigalle 120s!! my hero!


----------



## stilly

chelle0216 said:


> This is exactly how I would wear a pair of daffs.. This goes so well with your skinny jeans.. You look fab as always Stilly! You have such great sense of style and fashion.. I loveee it!!


 
Thanks chelle!!! I love to wear the skinnys on the weekends with my CLs!!! 



pquiles said:


> Love these!!!


 
Thanks pquiles!!!



Lavenderduckiez said:


> I am so jealous!!! I searched high and low for those in every store possibly in the bay area. Unfortunately they do not have my size. I love those and they look super sexy on you!


 
Thanks so much Lavenerduckie!!! I lucked out and found these on eBay over the summer. Keep your your eye out on eBay of Bonanza.



Obelix said:


> the Black Patent Pigalles - the most sexy pigalles for me.
> Thank you Stilly. I love your close-ups in this pigalles, but wanna more if possible.


 
Thanks *obelix*!!! I'll try to take some more close-ups this weekend.




			
				Jönathan;21430188 said:
			
		

> The Daffs look gorgeous with the skinnys!
> 
> I'm so used to seeing you in Pigalles. It's a wonderful treat to see you in Daffs!


 
Thanks so much *Jonathan*!!! I occcasionally like to branch out and wear my other CLs...



sassy lady J said:


> Awesome!!!! These look so hot on you, thanks for sharing!!


 
Thanks *sassy lady*!!!


----------



## stilly

Here are my Bronze Karung Snakeskin Pigalle 120s with a little floral skirt and brown cashmere cardigan...


----------



## fumi

Cute as always!


----------



## Jönathan

Stilly, Such a cute outfit! Love the tiered skirt/cardi combination. 



stilly said:


> Here are my Bronze Karung Snakeskin Pigalle 120s with a little floral skirt and brown cashmere cardigan...


----------



## stilettomadness

ohmygod. I just died and went to Pigalle heaven! Jesus, you're collection IS BEYOND WORDS. I love it!!! I have around 10 Pigalles, all in 120 and the BF thinks it's a lot. lol. Wait til I show him yours!! And I'm so loving those Altis! I've never considered getting one before.. Maybe I will in Black but Patent. Where'd you get yours?  x


----------



## aoqtpi

stilly said:


> Thanks *aoqtpi*!!! Honestly I work a lot and travel quite a bit for work so I really don't get time to exercise that much. I do watch what I eat but that's about it. Good genes I guess...or *maybe I keep my legs in shape by wearing high heels 80% of my waking hours*...



Haha the 'heel' workout! Love it! I do find my calves get a fair workout just from wearing heels, actually, so maybe you're on to something


----------



## dc419

Love the bronze!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## oasisgirl

wonderfull!!!!!

i would like to say if pigalle's shoes run true or large to size!
i'm loving your pigalle and i would love to buy them.
thank you.


----------



## needloub

Love the look of your bronze Pigalle's!!


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

Soooo loving the Asteroids!!!!!


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> Cute as always!


 



			
				Jönathan;21435971 said:
			
		

> Stilly, Such a cute outfit! Love the tiered skirt/cardi combination.


 


aoqtpi said:


> Haha the 'heel' workout! Love it! I do find my calves get a fair workout just from wearing heels, actually, so maybe you're on to something


 


dc419 said:


> Love the bronze!! Gorgeous!!


 


needloub said:


> Love the look of your bronze Pigalle's!!


 


LuluBleueNuit said:


> Soooo loving the Asteroids!!!!!


 

Thanks so much *fumi, Jonathan, aoqtpi, dc, needloub* & *LuluBleueNuit*!!!


----------



## stilly

stilettomadness said:


> ohmygod. I just died and went to Pigalle heaven! Jesus, you're collection IS BEYOND WORDS. I love it!!! I have around 10 Pigalles, all in 120 and the BF thinks it's a lot. lol. Wait til I show him yours!! And I'm so loving those Altis! I've never considered getting one before.. Maybe I will in Black but Patent. Where'd you get yours?  x


 
Thanks so much* stilettomadness*!!!

I bought the Altis a while back off eBay. You can still find them on eBay if you take a look.
The black patent Aitis are very popular. The Altis come in both a 140mm and 160mm heel height. The 140s are easier to find these days and I think the CL online store may still have them available. Good luck!!!


----------



## anniethecat

The bronze are beautiful!!!


----------



## stilly

oasisgirl said:


> wonderfull!!!!!
> 
> i would like to say if pigalle's shoes run true or large to size!
> i'm loving your pigalle and i would love to buy them.
> thank you.


 
Thanks *oasisgirl*!!!

The Pigalles with the 120mm  heel usually run large in size so I recommend buying them a half size smaller than your normal size in Louboutins. If you're new to buying Louboutins they usually run a half size smaller than most other designer shoes. If its your first time buying Pigalles I would recommend trying them on in a store or buying them from an online site that takes returns so you can get the proper size. Good luck!!!


----------



## stilly

Here are the Black Nappa Lipsinka 120s just before I packed them up for return.

I think they really do look nice with the thin metal heel...


----------



## Luv n bags

Wow, those are HOT shoes! I love, love, love the thin metal heel.  I wonder if they come in 100mm?


----------



## Kayapo97

Stilly,

Just seen the Batgirl pictures, love them, have to say I think I prefer these to the pigalles. Very classic look.
Are they comfortable to wear?


----------



## stilly

tigertrixie said:


> Wow, those are HOT shoes! I love, love, love the thin metal heel. I wonder if they come in 100mm?


 
Thanks *tiger*!!!
I've only seen them available with the 120mm heel. 



MBelo said:


> Why are you returning them? Any defects? They look great - as you do too (your usual self, in fact). Nice burgundy dress too.


 
Thanks so much *MBelo*!!!

I bought this style in both the black nappa leather and natural python.
This style is a little expensive and I've bought so many pairs of CLs lately I really need to return one of these pairs before a break the bank...


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Stilly,
> 
> Just seen the Batgirl pictures, love them, have to say I think I prefer these to the pigalles. Very classic look.
> Are they comfortable to wear?


 
Thanks so much *Kayapo*!!!
I've only worn the Batgirls a few times and they're not very comfortable.
The sides of the shoe in the front tend to dig into your feet a problem I don't have with the Pigalles...


----------



## Obelix

Black Nappa Lipsinka 120s - Stilly, simply perfect. Thanks


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> Here are my Bronze Karung Snakeskin Pigalle 120s with a little floral skirt and brown cashmere cardigan...


 Gorgeous Stilly, I love the whole outfit. The skirt is so nice and the shoes are amazing with it.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

stilly said:


> Here are the Black Nappa Lipsinka 120s just before I packed them up for return.
> 
> I think they really do look nice with the thin metal heel...



Nice nice nice!!!!


----------



## Miss T.

Gorgeous bronze, stilly! And the flowered skirt is beautiful.


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

*OMG* Stilly ... you drive me crazy ... you have hot legs and feet ... congrats awesome shoes making you even gorgeous and stunning and killing me once again ...       :urock:  !!!


----------



## stilly

Obelix said:


> Black Nappa Lipsinka 120s - Stilly, simply perfect. Thanks


 


megt10 said:


> Gorgeous Stilly, I love the whole outfit. The skirt is so nice and the shoes are amazing with it.


 


CRISPEDROSA said:


> Nice nice nice!!!!


 


Miss T. said:


> Gorgeous bronze, stilly! And the flowered skirt is beautiful.


 


CLShoe_Lover said:


> *OMG* Stilly ... you drive me crazy ... you have hot legs and feet ... congrats awesome shoes making you even gorgeous and stunning and killing me once again ...       :urock:  !!!


 

Thanks so much *Obelix, meg, CRISPEDROSA, Miss T.* & *CLShoe_Lover*!!!


----------



## stilly

MBelo said:


> How I understand you, my dear!... lol... They are lovely, though - I hope you'll keep the python ones?


 
Yes I'm keeping the Python Lipsinkas. I'll post some mod pics soon...



MBelo said:


> I hope you and *Kayapo *do not mind if I enter the discussion. It is indeed a pity they are less comfortable than your other CLs, because they look fantastic (as I mentioned in my previous comment, when you first showed your modelling pics)


 
No I'll still wear the Batgirls anyway *MBelo*. Many of my CLs are not that comfortable but I wear them anyway. In fact, I think I'll wear the the Batgirls this week...


----------



## stilly

I wore my Burgundy Alti 160s on a not so casual Friday...


----------



## shaggy360

stilly said:


> I wore my Burgundy Alti 160s on a not so casual Friday...



Wonderful! My favorite style!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I wore my Burgundy Alti 160s on a not so casual Friday...


 Gorgeous stilly! I love the burgundy!


----------



## BattyBugs

The bronze Karung is amazing!


----------



## Perfect Day

Beautiful shoes and another well put together outfit.


----------



## theresaying24

stilly said:


> Here are the Black Nappa Lipsinka 120s just before I packed them up for return.
> 
> I think they really do look nice with the thin metal heel...



I've been stalking your collection for a while... Just ordered my first pigalle in black patent 120mm half a size smaller than my usual... Really hoping they fit because I have got my eye on a nude pair already! 

Why did you return these beautiful babies by the way?


----------



## bluewinds

stilly,

do you like the white pigalle 120s that a few celebs have been wearing?


----------



## stilly

shaggy360 said:


> Wonderful! My favorite style!!


 


beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous stilly! I love the burgundy!


 


BattyBugs said:


> The bronze Karung is amazing!


 


MBelo said:


> LOL... That is the spirit!... IF you look good, you do not hurt - and you certain do look VERY good wearing them. One of your nicest pairs, in fact.


 


Perfect Day said:


> Beautiful shoes and another well put together outfit.


 
Thanks so much *shaggy, beagly, Batty, MBelo* & *Perfect Day*!!!


----------



## stilly

theresaying24 said:


> I've been stalking your collection for a while... Just ordered my first pigalle in black patent 120mm half a size smaller than my usual... Really hoping they fit because I have got my eye on a nude pair already!
> 
> Why did you return these beautiful babies by the way?


 

Thanks so much *theresaying*!!!
The Black Patent Pigalles were my first pair of CLs and still my favorite.
I'm sure you'll love them!!! Please post pics!!!

I intended to return the Black Nappa Lipsinkas blast weekend but I still haven't been able to bring myself to ship them back.  I'm trying to control but spending on CLs but its a bit of losing battle so far. They are a bit tight and they're out of the next larger size...


----------



## stilly

theresaying24 said:


> I've been stalking your collection for a while... Just ordered my first pigalle in black patent 120mm half a size smaller than my usual... Really hoping they fit because I have got my eye on a nude pair already!
> 
> Why did you return these beautiful babies by the way?


 


bluewinds said:


> stilly,
> 
> do you like the white pigalle 120s that a few celebs have been wearing?


 
I don't have a pair of white Pigalles. At least not yet.
I've been keeping my eyes open however.
The white Crosspigas have also caught my eye...


----------



## stilly

Nude Piggies...


----------



## HeelAddict

stilly said:
			
		

> Nude Piggies...



Gorgeous! You look absolutely amazing in pigalles Stilly- you are my inspiration lol just ordered my first pair of pigalles 120's today so fingers crossed they fit! I only hope I can look half as good as you do in them


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

OMG ... holly s* Stilly you are so gorgeous, you torture me ... :lolots: I like that a lot ...     :urock:  happy easter  !!!


----------



## label24

dear stilly i think these are in your size!!!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...58434?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item231becca22

kiss


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Stilly. you can't imagine how much I admire you, you are my Pigalle star! 
Any tips to care your feet after wear Pigalle?


----------



## 318Platinum

label24 said:


> dear stilly i think these are in your size!!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...58434?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item231becca22
> 
> kiss



OMG!!! These are delicious! I hate it isn't two full sizes larger! :cry:


----------



## label24

i know!! im still waiting for these in 37!!!



318Platinum said:


> OMG!!! These are delicious! I hate it isn't two full sizes larger! :cry:


----------



## laurenychu

love your nude piggies! do you wear them often? i was thinking of picking up a pair but didn`t know how many times i`d actually wear them!


----------



## glamorioustasha

stilly said:


> You girls have inspired me to start my own thread dedicated to my beloved collection of CL Pigalles.
> 
> Later I'll post my growing collection of non-Pigalle CLs (thus the Plus in the thread title) here but I'd like to start by introducing you to my pigalle collection.
> 
> Most of the pics you'll see here will be modeling shots featuring me in my CLs with a variety of dresses, skirts and skinny jeans (I almost never wear pants). I keep a camera near my foyer and tend to take pictures of my outfits when I leave the house. What you'll see here is a collection of photos that I've amassed over the past 3 years or so.
> 
> I'll try to update the thread a few times week with new pics.
> 
> To start out, below are pictures of my pigalle collection along with pictures of my "pigalle cousins"...the lovas and twistchats which I also adore.
> 
> So here is a shot of my base pigalle collection, all 120s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shoes pictured above are:
> 
> *Front Row:* Pigalle 120 Black Patent (Sculpted Heel), Pigalle 120 Black/Brown Leopard Patent, Pigalle 120 Black/Blue Leopard Patent, Pigalle 120 Black Patent, Pigalle 120 Crepe Satin/Lace Bouquet, Pigalle 120 Red Patent Calf
> 
> *Back Row: *Pigalle 120 Black Patent, Pigalle 120 Black Kid, Pigalle 120 Cork, Pigalle 120 White Grease Patent Calf, Pigalle 120 Jean Blue Denim, Pigalle 120 Black Patent



OMG amazing .. They are lovely


----------



## amd_tan

Stilly, I've got a question...hoping you could help 
Are the neon pink piggies that you have close to the shade of the coral orange front bit of your pigalle Pollocks? I'm dreaming of a pair of the fluo pink piggies


----------



## stilly

amd_tan said:


> Stilly, I've got a question...hoping you could help
> Are the neon pink piggies that you have close to the shade of the coral orange front bit of your pigalle Pollocks? I'm dreaming of a pair of the fluo pink piggies


 
Hi *amd_tan* - The fluo neon pink Pigalles are more of a coral color in person than the orange on the Pollocks. The camera makes them look orange in the pics but I'd say they're closer to a coral pink. Hope this helps!!!


----------



## stilly

HeelAddict said:


> Gorgeous! You look absolutely amazing in pigalles Stilly- you are my inspiration lol just ordered my first pair of pigalles 120's today so fingers crossed they fit! I only hope I can look half as good as you do in them


 
Thanks *HeelAddict*!!! You're going to love your Piggies!!!



CLShoe_Lover said:


> OMG ... holly s* Stilly you are so gorgeous, you torture me ... :lolots: I like that a lot ...     :urock:  happy easter  !!!


 
Thanks so much *CLShoe_Lover*!!!





laurenychu said:


> love your nude piggies! do you wear them often? i was thinking of picking up a pair but didn`t know how many times i`d actually wear them!


 
Thanks *laurenychu*!!! I wear the nude piggies quite a bit especially in the summer with light dresses and skirts. I also love to wear them with skinny jean and a tee. They go with almost everything!!!



glamorioustasha said:


> OMG amazing .. They are lovely


 
Thanks so much *glamorioustasha*!!!


----------



## stilly

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Stilly. you can't imagine how much I admire you, you are my Pigalle star!
> Any tips to care your feet after wear Pigalle?


 
Thanks *CRISPEDROSA* - I usually try to slip them off a few times a day when I wear Pigalles to stretch out my feet. I also moisturize my feet at the end of the day. Using chap block whne I put them on also helps to cut down on friction in the shoes. Good luck!!!


----------



## stilly

label24 said:


> dear stilly i think these are in your size!!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...58434?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item231becca22
> 
> kiss


 
I'm thinking about them *label*!!!
Thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> Here are the Black Nappa Lipsinka 120s just before I packed them up for return.
> 
> I think they really do look nice with the thin metal heel...


 
Great heels stilly!


----------



## stilly

peggy13 said:


> Great heels stilly!


 
Thanks so much *peggy*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mimosa Pigalles on Easter Sunday


----------



## fumi

What a great Easter outfit! Mimosa pigalles are so lovely


----------



## amd_tan

stilly said:


> Hi *amd_tan* - The fluo neon pink Pigalles are more of a coral color in person than the orange on the Pollocks. The camera makes them look orange in the pics but I'd say they're closer to a coral pink. Hope this helps!!!


Thanks Stilly!!
Are they different to the hot pink bianca and lady peep? Would you say it is more coral or more pink? 
Love your Easter outfit! So gorgeous! xo


----------



## Kentucky

Very Nice!!!


----------



## stilly

amd_tan said:


> Thanks Stilly!!
> Are they different to the hot pink bianca and lady peep? Would you say it is more coral or more pink?
> Love your Easter outfit! So gorgeous! xo


 
Thanks *amd_tan*!!!
The neon pink pigalles are definitely more coral in color. They're not the hot pink like the Biancas or LPs. The color is much brighter than that hot pink however.


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> What a great Easter outfit! Mimosa pigalles are so lovely


 


Kentucky said:


> Very Nice!!!


 
Thanks so much* fumi* & *Kentucky*!!!


----------



## Jönathan

Absolutely gorgeous! 



stilly said:


> Mimosa Pigalles on Easter Sunday


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

stilly said:


> Mimosa Pigalles on Easter Sunday



Beautiful Easter outfit! Mimosa color is so lovely!


----------



## dbeth

Beautiful Stilly!! The yellow is so pretty & perfect for Easter!


----------



## laurenychu

stilly, i know a BAJILLION people ask you for advice..but how do i get used to the height and arch of the pigalle? i feel like i walk to a crazy person right now!


----------



## pickniger

Hi Stilly, great as always!! Could you show us more closeups from above?
Your Toecleavage is to die for!!


----------



## stilly

Jönathan;21552507 said:
			
		

> Absolutely gorgeous!


 


CRISPEDROSA said:


> Beautiful Easter outfit! Mimosa color is so lovely!


 


dbeth said:


> Beautiful Stilly!! The yellow is so pretty & perfect for Easter!


 
Thanks so much *Jonathan, CRISPEDROSA* & *dbeth*!!!


----------



## stilly

laurenychu said:


> stilly, i know a BAJILLION people ask you for advice..but how do i get used to the height and arch of the pigalle? i feel like i walk to a crazy person right now!


 
Its just a lot of wearing high heels almost every day for me. My feet have gotten so used to wearing heels its almost second nature. In the beginning, I wore heels around the house after work and on weekends to get my feet more used to wearing them.  

Every year I seem to gravitate toward higher and higher heels so I continue to challenge myself!!!


----------



## stilly

pickniger said:


> Hi Stilly, great as always!! Could you show us more closeups from above?
> Your Toecleavage is to die for!!


 

Here's some close-ups of my Black Kid Piggies...and two of my Neon Pink Pigalles


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Mimosa Pigalles on Easter Sunday


Lovely Easter outfit!!


----------



## needloub

Loved your Easter Sunday ensemble!  So colorful!


----------



## 318Platinum

Stilly! Always FAB, always chic! I can't wait to get my next pair of Piggies!! When are you gonna post mods of your Roccia Opaco Python Lipsinka? I am dying to see them on you! ;-D


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> Mimosa Pigalles on Easter Sunday


  lovely outfit stilly so fresh and summerly! have you ever thought about wearing the maudissima although it has only a 4" heel? i think the maudissima fits really good to your style in nude colour!


----------



## pickniger

stilly said:


> Here's some close-ups of my Black Kid Piggies...and two of my Neon Pink Pigalles


Oh my god, what happend 
The best Parts of the pics is Not missing!?

:urock:


----------



## pickniger

Nevermind, all fixed!

Thank you so much! Please let me see more of your Feet 
Your awesome Stilly!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Lovely Easter outfit!!


 


needloub said:


> Loved your Easter Sunday ensemble! So colorful!


 


pickniger said:


> Nevermind, all fixed!
> 
> Thank you so much! Please let me see more of your Feet
> Your awesome Stilly!


 
Thanks so much *beagly, needloub* & *pickniger*!!!


----------



## stilly

peggy13 said:


> lovely outfit stilly so fresh and summerly! have you ever thought about wearing the maudissima although it has only a 4" heel? i think the maudissima fits really good to your style in nude colour!


 

Thanks *peggy*!!!
I'm stilll debating if I should pick up a pair of Maudissimas. I love the toe cleavage.
Hopefully I'll find a good deal on eBay!!!


----------



## stilly

318Platinum said:


> Stilly! Always FAB, always chic! I can't wait to get my next pair of Piggies!! When are you gonna post mods of your Roccia Opaco Python Lipsinka? I am dying to see them on you! ;-D


 
Thanks so much *Platinum*!!!

I finallly got around to wearing the Python Lipsinkas last weekend.
I landed up wearing them to run errands just to break them in.
So here they are...


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

Since you are the Pigalle expert:

Do you own the JC Anouk?  Or have you tried them on?  If so, how do they compare to the Pigalle?

I've been set on the Pigalle (nude patent 120) for a LONG time, but I can't seem to get my hands on a pair, so now I'm looking for alternatives.  Are they worth waiting for, or is there a suitable replacement out there?


----------



## fumi

The Lipsinkas look amazing on you! You make me want a pair!


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> Thanks *peggy*!!!
> I'm stilll debating if I should pick up a pair of Maudissimas. I love the toe cleavage.
> Hopefully I'll find a good deal on eBay!!!


 You really should, currently there is only a purple and black pair of maudissimas available on ebay! hope to see some pics of you wearing them soon!


----------



## Faraasha

Did I miss your picks & co reveal or what?!


----------



## 318Platinum

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *Platinum*!!!
> 
> I finallly got around to wearing the Python Lipsinkas last weekend.
> I landed up wearing them to run errands just to break them in.
> So here they are...



O M G!!! I just died and went to shoe heaven!!!  I love these on you!!! I really want them now after seeing you in them! I knew I would love them, because they're python!  Congrats, Stilly on yet another beautiful purchase! :happy dance: By the way, is the strap on the Picks and Co. removable? I think that would be the only way the I would get them. Can't wait to see mods of those babies!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *Platinum*!!!
> 
> I finallly got around to wearing the Python Lipsinkas last weekend.
> I landed up wearing them to run errands just to break them in.
> So here they are...


You were, no doubt, the most fashionable errand runner around!


----------



## aoqtpi

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *Platinum*!!!
> 
> I finallly got around to wearing the Python Lipsinkas last weekend.
> I landed up wearing them to run errands just to break them in.
> So here they are...



These suit you so well  They look great!

Also, I agree with the above


----------



## stilly

MissMeggiebeth said:


> Since you are the Pigalle expert:
> 
> Do you own the JC Anouk? Or have you tried them on? If so, how do they compare to the Pigalle?
> 
> I've been set on the Pigalle (nude patent 120) for a LONG time, but I can't seem to get my hands on a pair, so now I'm looking for alternatives. Are they worth waiting for, or is there a suitable replacement out there?


 
Hi *MissMeggiebeth* - I don't own a pair of JC Anouks. Do you have a picture of them? I don't recall what that sytle looks like.

I do think the Nude Pigalles are well worth the wait.


----------



## stilly

Faraasha said:


> Did I miss your picks & co reveal or what?!


 
You didn't miss anything *Faraasha*. I haven't posted any pics yet. I bought them in my normal Pigalle 120 size but they seem to be a little tight. I'm debating on exchanging them for a larger size. Did yours fit TTS?


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> The Lipsinkas look amazing on you! You make me want a pair!


 


DebbiNC said:


> You were, no doubt, the most fashionable errand runner around!


 


aoqtpi said:


> These suit you so well  They look great!
> 
> Also, I agree with the above


 

Thanks so much* fumi, DebbiNC* & *aoqtpi*!!!


----------



## stilly

318Platinum said:


> O M G!!! I just died and went to shoe heaven!!!  I love these on you!!! I really want them now after seeing you in them! I knew I would love them, because they're python!  Congrats, Stilly on yet another beautiful purchase! :happy dance: By the way, is the strap on the Picks and Co. removable? I think that would be the only way the I would get them. Can't wait to see mods of those babies!


 

Thanks *Platinum*!!!
Yes the strap on the Picks and Co are removable.
It looks like Faraasha removed them for the pics in her 3 Piggies thread.
Mine fit a bit tight so I'm debating exchanging them before I wear them out.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *Platinum*!!!
> 
> I finallly got around to wearing the Python Lipsinkas last weekend.
> I landed up wearing them to run errands just to break them in.
> So here they are...



these are soooo you Stilly!!! Congrats on another awesome pair!


----------



## fumi

Stilly, how are you liking the Lipsinkas? Are they more or less comfortable than regular Pigalles, or are they about the same? TIA!


----------



## Faraasha

stilly said:


> You didn't miss anything *Faraasha*. I haven't posted any pics yet. I bought them in my normal Pigalle 120 size but they seem to be a little tight. I'm debating on exchanging them for a larger size. Did yours fit TTS?



Yeah I actually got them TTS (I have the picks&co and the silver just picks)... Its strange this whole sizing business..


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

stilly said:


> Hi *MissMeggiebeth* - I don't own a pair of JC Anouks. Do you have a picture of them? I don't recall what that sytle looks like.
> 
> I do think the Nude Pigalles are well worth the wait.



They really look very similar to the Pigalle.  But if you haven't compared the two, I'll likely just wait.  I haven't tried on the JC, but the sides look to be a little 'heftier' and the toe box might be slightly longer.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446456408


----------



## stilly

MissMeggiebeth said:


> They really look very similar to the Pigalle. But if you haven't compared the two, I'll likely just wait. I haven't tried on the JC, but the sides look to be a little 'heftier' and the toe box might be slightly longer.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446456408


 

*MissMeggiebeth* - I totally screwed up my response to you on your question. The JC threw me off and last night I realized it!!! I'm horrible with acronyms...

Yes I actually have 2 pairs of the Jimmy Choo Anouks. I have the Black Patent and Bright Blue both which have the 120mm heel. I bought both from the Jimmy Choo online store.
You're absolutely correct that they are a bit longer in the toe box, slightly pointier and the sides are not quite as low cut as the Pigalle. The heel is thinner on the Anouk but I'd say the toe cleavage is about the same. I think they're a little easier to walk in than the Pigalles. Here's a few pics of the Anouk and Pigalle side by side that might help (you'll have to imagine the nude vs. black...)

I totally recommend them!!!


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> Stilly, how are you liking the Lipsinkas? Are they more or less comfortable than regular Pigalles, or are they about the same? TIA!


 
I really like them* fumi*.
The thin metal heel is a nice change of pace and I find they're a little easier to walk in than the Pigalles despite the much thinner heel. Its weird...


----------



## stilly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> these are soooo you Stilly!!! Congrats on another awesome pair!


 
Thanks so much *CEC!!! *


----------



## stilly

Faraasha said:


> Yeah I actually got them TTS (I have the picks&co and the silver just picks)... Its strange this whole sizing business..


 
I think I'm going to keep mine even though they're tight.
I think with the mesh they may stretch a bit...at least I'm hoping so...


----------



## label24

Dear stilly what do you think about these???


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

stilly said:


> *MissMeggiebeth* - I totally screwed up my response to you on your question. The JC threw me off and last night I realized it!!! I'm horrible with acronyms...
> 
> Yes I actually have 2 pairs of the Jimmy Choo Anouks. I have the Black Patent and Bright Blue both which have the 120mm heel. I bought both from the Jimmy Choo online store.
> You're absolutely correct that they are a bit longer in the toe box, slightly pointier and the sides are not quite as low cut as the Pigalle. The heel is thinner on the Anouk but I'd say the toe cleavage is about the same. I think they're a little easier to walk in than the Pigalles. Here's a few pics of the Anouk and Pigalle side by side that might help (you'll have to imagine the nude vs. black...)
> 
> I totally recommend them!!!



Thank you so much for the pics!  That's exactly What I needed to make a decision, apparently.  Fortunately (or unfortunately?) I've decided to wait for the Pigalle after seeing the pics of the toe boxes compared.  Though I do like the width of the heel, I don't like the length of the toe box on the JC.  I've never been a big fan of pointed-toe pumps because they're so severe, but the CLs were the first that made me thing otherwise.  Now I'm sure that the JCs are too severe for my liking.  Again, thank you so much!  I can't wait till I get my Pigalles...and hopefully this year.


----------



## stilly

label24 said:


> Dear stilly what do you think about these???


 
I absolutely LOVE these* label!!!*
The little bow and the thin heel are just gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

Here's my day look from Friday...Black Patent Pigalles with a little gray skirt and black jacket...


----------



## stilly

And Friday night the Black Asteroids with a gray jersey dress...


----------



## pickniger

Wonderful stilly!! You're great
Thanks for the close ups 
Made my day


----------



## fumi

Looking fab as always, Stilly!


----------



## stilly

A quiet Sunday at home in skinnies and my Nude Bananas


----------



## Jönathan

Gorgeous!! 

I love them with the skinnies! 





stilly said:


> A quiet Sunday at home in skinnies and my Nude Bananas


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> *MissMeggiebeth* - I totally screwed up my response to you on your question. The JC threw me off and last night I realized it!!! I'm horrible with acronyms...
> 
> Yes I actually have 2 pairs of the Jimmy Choo Anouks. I have the Black Patent and Bright Blue both which have the 120mm heel. I bought both from the Jimmy Choo online store.
> You're absolutely correct that they are a bit longer in the toe box, slightly pointier and the sides are not quite as low cut as the Pigalle. The heel is thinner on the Anouk but I'd say the toe cleavage is about the same. I think they're a little easier to walk in than the Pigalles. Here's a few pics of the Anouk and Pigalle side by side that might help (you'll have to imagine the nude vs. black...)
> 
> I totally recommend them!!!


really nice shoes, lovely! do you have any mod pics!


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> A quiet Sunday at home in skinnies and my Nude Bananas


They look awesome on you!!


----------



## stilly

pickniger said:


> Wonderful stilly!! You're great
> Thanks for the close ups
> Made my day


 


fumi said:


> Looking fab as always, Stilly!


 



			
				Jönathan;21605890 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!!
> 
> I love them with the skinnies!


 




9stelle said:


> They look awesome on you!!


 

Thanks so much *pickniger, fumi, Jonathan* & *9distelle!!!*


----------



## stilly

peggy13 said:


> really nice shoes, lovely! do you have any mod pics!


 
Thanks *peggy*!!!
I think I posted some pics of the Jimmy Choos a few pages back if you take a look.
I'll take a few more pics this weekend if I get a chance.
I really need to wear them more but my CLs always distract me...


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> Thanks *peggy*!!!
> I think I posted some pics of the Jimmy Choos a few pages back if you take a look.
> I'll take a few more pics this weekend if I get a chance.
> I really need to wear them more but my CLs always distract me...


thx stilly! they are really nice but i think the low cut of the loubs looks nicer on you ! i think you should stay with your cls!


----------



## Wilmaerika

Great collection  Lucky you!!


----------



## stilly

peggy13 said:


> thx stilly! they are really nice but i think the low cut of the loubs looks nicer on you ! i think you should stay with your cls!


 


Wilmaerika said:


> Great collection  Lucky you!!


 
Thanks so much *peggy* & *Wilmaerika*!!!


----------



## calisurf

stilly said:
			
		

> And Friday night the Black Asteroids with a gray jersey dress...



I never wanted these till I saw them on you. Amazingly gorgeous


----------



## stilly

calisurf said:


> I never wanted these till I saw them on you. Amazingly gorgeous


 
Thanks so much *cali*!!!
You should get a pair!!! They'd look amazing on you!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Titis


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

love the titis!!! one of my fav styles


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

stilly said:


> And Friday night the Black Asteroids with a gray jersey dress...



these are wonderful on you Stilly!!!


----------



## fumi

Love the Titis! The shape is so hot.


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> Black Kid Titis


Totallyhow they look on you!!


----------



## DebbiNC

Stilly, I am always in awe of your collection! Simply LOVE the Titis!!


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

Those asteroids... so happy everytime I see them!! Have the same pair, loooove them! U look amazing, as always Doll!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly, your Titi's are terrific...how long did it take you to get the toe box broken in??  I'm still working on my fuxia eel Titi's...they will not defeat me :lolots:


----------



## Jönathan

Absolutely gorgeous!. The Titis have such a beautiful silhouette!


----------



## stilly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> these are wonderful on you Stilly!!!


 


fumi said:


> Love the Titis! The shape is so hot.


 


9distelle said:


> Totallyhow they look on you!!


 


DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, I am always in awe of your collection! Simply LOVE the Titis!!


 



			
				Jönathan;21662107 said:
			
		

> Absolutely gorgeous!. The Titis have such a beautiful silhouette!


 
Thanks so much *CEC, fumi, 9distelle, DebbiNC* & *Jonathan*!!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> stilly, your Titi's are terrific...how long did it take you to get the toe box broken in?? I'm still working on my fuxia eel Titi's...they will not defeat me :lolots:


 

Thanks *beagly*!!!

My Titis were pretty comfy right out of the box. Its probably one of my most comfortable pairs of CLs. I think the eel is a little stiiffer than the kid leather and probably takes longer to break-in. Keep wearin' em...good luck!!!


----------



## stilly

I had a business trip this week for a meeeting with a very conservative crowd so I left most of the CLs at home and gave some of my other shoes a chance. Here's what I wore...

Heading out to the airport to travel on Day 1...J Crew Floral Dress, cashmere cardi and Nude Jimmy Choo Vita Peep Toe Slingbacks...


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I had a business trip this week for a meeeting with a very conservative crowd so I left most of the CLs at home and gave some of my other shoes a chance. Here's what I wore...
> 
> Heading out to the airport to travel on Day 1...J Crew Floral Dress, cashmere cardi and Nude Jimmy Choo Vita Peep Toe Slingbacks...


 Lovely look still, I love the dress!!


----------



## stilly

Day 2 of my work trip...

I had to ditch the super high heels from my travel day for a more consevative look in a gray J Crew Dress, Black Cashmere Cardi and Black Patent Manolo Blahnik Slingbacks. These do have quite a bit of toe cleavage however...


----------



## stilly

Day 2 Work Dinner...I traded in the Manolos for my Jimmy Choo Black Patent Anouks...


----------



## stilly

Day 3 Work Trip...Black Tart Dress, Red Cardi and non-CL/non-designer black patent peep toe slingbacks. I still like the look of these heels...


----------



## stilly

Day 4 Work Trip...Flying home and with everyone gone I broke out the Pigalles...
Navy Animal Print Dress, White Cardi and Navy Ostrich Pigalles


----------



## beagly911

I love each and every day stilly!  Beautiful!


----------



## boxermomof2

I thoroughly enjoying viewing your shoe collection and mod pics! Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## amd_tan

Love all your outfits! You look great in them!
I wish I could work those 120s like you do!


----------



## Mrodnyc

your shoes are so sexy!!!


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> I had a business trip this week for a meeeting with a very conservative crowd so I left most of the CLs at home and gave some of my other shoes a chance. Here's what I wore...
> 
> Heading out to the airport to travel on Day 1...J Crew Floral Dress, cashmere cardi and Nude Jimmy Choo Vita Peep Toe Slingbacks...


They look perfect on you, congrats!!
Are they comfy?


----------



## DebbiNC

We missed you Stilly! Glad you had a safe trip and I just loved your outfits, especially the shoes!


----------



## Seraphim

Every time I lurk around your thread I have the same things coming to my mind:
1. I wish I had such legs
2. I wish I could walk on such heels for more than 5 minutes
3. I wish I would be dressed so well every day (I more or less look like a troll when going to university o_o)
You're a great inspiration in fashion to me =)


----------



## Mrodnyc

I love the look of the Pigalles.  Your collection is gorgeous


----------



## Jönathan

Absolutely gorgeous!!! 

​​


stilly said:


> I had a business trip this week for a meeeting with a very conservative crowd so I left most of the CLs at home and gave some of my other shoes a chance. Here's what I wore...
> 
> Heading out to the airport to travel on Day 1...J Crew Floral Dress, cashmere cardi and Nude Jimmy Choo Vita Peep Toe Slingbacks...


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> I love each and every day stilly! Beautiful!


 


boxermomof2 said:


> I thoroughly enjoying viewing your shoe collection and mod pics! Thank you for sharing them.


 


MBelo said:


> Certainly one of the best fitting, and most beautiful, of your open toed CL collection. You look amazing


 


MBelo said:


> These JC are also very beautiful, I am sure you turned many heads at BOTH airports! And they enhance your trim figure no end. I am envious!... LOL


 


amd_tan said:


> Love all your outfits! You look great in them!
> I wish I could work those 120s like you do!


 


Mrodnyc said:


> your shoes are so sexy!!!


 


DebbiNC said:


> We missed you Stilly! Glad you had a safe trip and I just loved your outfits, especially the shoes!


 


Seraphim said:


> Every time I lurk around your thread I have the same things coming to my mind:
> 1. I wish I had such legs
> 2. I wish I could walk on such heels for more than 5 minutes
> 3. I wish I would be dressed so well every day (I more or less look like a troll when going to university o_o)
> You're a great inspiration in fashion to me =)


 


Mrodnyc said:


> I love the look of the Pigalles. Your collection is gorgeous


 



			
				Jönathan;21696064 said:
			
		

> Absolutely gorgeous!!!


 

Thanks so much *beagly, boxermom, MBelo, amd_tan, Mrodnyc, DebbiNC, Seraphim* & *Jonathan*!!!


----------



## stilly

9distelle said:


> They look perfect on you, congrats!!
> Are they comfy?


 
Thanks *9distelle*!!!

These JC slingbacks are actually pretty comfy despite the super high heel.
I walked around the airport quite a bit that day and they were no problem.


----------



## stilly

My Nude Pigalles with a 50's-ish polka dot dress I picked up at Nordstrom's...


----------



## fumi

Nude pigalles go perfectly with that incredibly cute dress


----------



## ryomat

super love


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> My Nude Pigalles with a 50's-ish polka dot dress I picked up at Nordstrom's...


the entire outfit & Nude Pigalles, you look totally flawless!!


----------



## Jönathan

Absolutely gorgeous!! 


Super cute dress! 




stilly said:


> My Nude Pigalles with a 50's-ish polka dot dress I picked up at Nordstrom's...


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> My Nude Pigalles with a 50's-ish polka dot dress I picked up at Nordstrom's...


Totaly stunning Stilly i love this look the dress and omg those pigalles, its wow from me


----------



## dbeth

That is the CUTEST dress Stilly!!!! You look adorable!


----------



## bluewinds

is it a bit too late to say, i like those black patent slingbacks with the pointed low cut toe


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

Stilly you drive me crazy :okay: !!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> My Nude Pigalles with a 50's-ish polka dot dress I picked up at Nordstrom's...


 Love the dress and the CL's are absolutely prefect with it!!!  A true classic look, great dress with the best CL!!!


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> Nude pigalles go perfectly with that incredibly cute dress


 


ryomat said:


> super love


 


9distelle said:


> the entire outfit & Nude Pigalles, you look totally flawless!!


 



			
				Jönathan;21701189 said:
			
		

> Absolutely gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> Super cute dress!


 


sharon100 said:


> Totaly stunning Stilly i love this look the dress and omg those pigalles, its wow from me


 


dbeth said:


> That is the CUTEST dress Stilly!!!! You look adorable!


 


bluewinds said:


> is it a bit too late to say, i like those black patent slingbacks with the pointed low cut toe


 


CLShoe_Lover said:


> Stilly you drive me crazy :okay: !!!


 


beagly911 said:


> Love the dress and the CL's are absolutely prefect with it!!! A true classic look, great dress with the best CL!!!


 
Thanks *fumi, ryomat, 9distelle, Jonathan, sharon, dbeth, bluewinds, CLShoe_Lover* & *beagly*!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore my Black Kid Volpis today with a little black polka dot dress...


----------



## stilly

And then out to dinner tonight I wore the Black Spike Piggies with a full Betsy Johnson dress and black jacket...


----------



## Jönathan

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Kid Volpis today with a little black polka dot dress...



stilly, could you be anymore adorable?? 

The Volpis look absolutely gorgeous on you!


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Kid Volpis today with a little black polka dot dress...





stilly said:


> And then out to dinner tonight I wore the Black Spike Piggies with a full Betsy Johnson dress and black jacket...


Gorgeous outfits!! The Betsy Johnson dress is amazing on you!! The Volpis are comfy & safe for long time wearing and walking? Have you got heel slippage in them?


----------



## belleism

stilly said:


> And then out to dinner tonight I wore the Black Spike Piggies with a full Betsy Johnson dress and black jacket...



this one's so lovely!!!
i've been obsessed with the studded heels that cl's been bringing out...but i must be unlucky since i have not been able to get my size.

so lovely though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stilly

Jönathan;21718865 said:
			
		

> stilly, could you be anymore adorable??
> 
> The Volpis look absolutely gorgeous on you!


 


belleism said:


> this one's so lovely!!!
> i've been obsessed with the studded heels that cl's been bringing out...but i must be unlucky since i have not been able to get my size.
> 
> so lovely though!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

Thanks so much *Jonathan* & *belleism*!!!


----------



## phiphi

i have to say the studded pigalles with the tulle is an amazing combo!! love these!


----------



## needloub

Gorgeous Volpi's!  And I just adore a big poofy tulle skirt!


----------



## stilly

9distelle said:


> Gorgeous outfits!! The Betsy Johnson dress is amazing on you!! The Volpis are comfy & safe for long time wearing and walking? Have you got heel slippage in them?


 
Thanks *9distelle*!!!

Yes the Volpis are very comfy and the leather is super soft. I don't have any heel slippage but the thin high heel makes them a bit of challenge to walk in...


----------



## stilly

Here are my new Black Picks and Co 120s heading out for pizza and a movie.

I've had these about a month and finally decided to wear them out to break them in. They're certainly not very comfy and I had to take them off at the movies. My feet were killing me when I got home.


----------



## dbeth

Beautiful Stilly!!!!!  And I love what you paired it with!!!!!!!!


----------



## fumi

Yay you wore them! 
That is so odd, I actually find them more comfortable than regular pigalles because the lace is softer on my feet than the patent.


----------



## Red sole addict

I love love love your collection, Stilly! Definitely one of the best around!
The Black Picks look gorgeous on you!


----------



## kiki2003

stilly said:


> Here are my new Black Picks and Co 120s heading out for pizza and a movie.
> 
> I've had these about a month and finally decided to wear them out to break them in. They're certainly not very comfy and I had to take them off at the movies. My feet were killing me when I got home.


amazing collection, beautiful legs.  
xx


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Here are my new Black Picks and Co 120s heading out for pizza and a movie.
> 
> I've had these about a month and finally decided to wear them out to break them in. They're certainly not very comfy and I had to take them off at the movies. My feet were killing me when I got home.


 I love them stilly, beautiful combo!  I hope they get more comfortable!


----------



## Kentucky

those are very nice.....definitely understand the comfort level....just curious, how do you and others gauge your comfort level??? I typically buy heels at the end of the day when I have been on my feet all day, and if they are comfortable.....I buy them....


----------



## Kayapo97

Stilly,

Love your latest additions and your outfits

The Black Picks and Co look particularly good on you, although I can understand why they might be uncomfortable, presume the lace gives virtually no support? I think the little ankle strap adds an extra sexy appeal compared to other Pigalles, I've no idea why I think that, just do.

Love the Betsy Johnson dress  - so girly


----------



## gabriellebirkin

kiki2003 said:


> amazing collection, beautiful legs.
> i don't mean to be mean but the styling leaves a lot to be desired.



Well I have to agree on this one...
I am sure a pencil skirt would look stunning on you!!


----------



## label24

I think quite understand the discomfort of these shoes because they are so soft .... do not stop your feet as firmly as a regular pigalle.

in the spring of 2007 I bought a pigalle that were made of the same material as regular Felito .... I go out dancing with my pigalle .... in fact I never take them off but this material if it were particularly murderers.


----------



## kiki2003

gabriellebirkin said:


> Well I have to agree on this one...
> I am sure a pencil skirt would look stunning on you!!


yes a pencil skirt will be a good beginning with an equipment shirt (a la Carine Roitfeld )


----------



## gabriellebirkin

kiki2003 said:


> yes a pencil skirt will be a good beginning with an equipment shirt (a la Carine Roitfeld )



Darling, THIS is my go to look!!


----------



## dbeth

stilly said:


> Here are my new Black Picks and Co 120s heading out for pizza and a movie.
> 
> I've had these about a month and finally decided to wear them out to break them in. They're certainly not very comfy and I had to take them off at the movies. My feet were killing me when I got home.



Stilly--are these basically the Pigalle 120's??


----------



## bellezza

Brings special meaning to the phrase, "If the shoe fits..."!
What a beautiful collection!


----------



## Obirinachi

stilly said:


> Here are my new Black Picks and Co 120s heading out for pizza and a movie.
> 
> I've had these about a month and finally decided to wear them out to break them in. They're certainly not very comfy and I had to take them off at the movies. My feet were killing me when I got home.



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## stilly

needloub said:


> Gorgeous Volpi's! And I just adore a big poofy tulle skirt!


 
Thanks *needloub*!!!
I love the poofy bottom of the dress as well!!!
Its what sold me on it!!!


----------



## stilly

dbeth said:


> Beautiful Stilly!!!!! And I love what you paired it with!!!!!!!!


 


Red sole addict said:


> I love love love your collection, Stilly! Definitely one of the best around!
> The Black Picks look gorgeous on you!


 


MBelo said:


> I hope the heads you turned, *stilly*, somehow made up for your discomfort - you looked gorgeous.
> 
> I have no experience with this model, *fumi*, but it all comes to the material the 'lace' is made of, I suppose. Some of my 'lace' shoes were comfy from the word 'go', others I just had to give them away as, even after more than a few outings, they would hurt like the devil.


 


kiki2003 said:


> amazing collection, beautiful legs.
> xx


 


beagly911 said:


> I love them stilly, beautiful combo! I hope they get more comfortable!


 


Kayapo97 said:


> Stilly,
> 
> Love your latest additions and your outfits
> 
> The Black Picks and Co look particularly good on you, although I can understand why they might be uncomfortable, presume the lace gives virtually no support? I think the little ankle strap adds an extra sexy appeal compared to other Pigalles, I've no idea why I think that, just do.
> 
> Love the Betsy Johnson dress - so girly


 


bellezza said:


> Brings special meaning to the phrase, "If the shoe fits..."!
> What a beautiful collection!


 


Obirinachi said:


> Absolutely beautiful!


 

Thanks so much *dbeth, Red sole addict, MBelo, kiki, beagly, Kayapo, bellezza *& *Obrinachi*!!!


----------



## stilly

dbeth said:


> Stilly--are these basically the Pigalle 120's??


 
Yes they're basically a mesh Pigalle with an ankle strap. They're very light but the toe is hard and the rest of the shoe is very soft. I do love they way they look though...


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> Yay you wore them!
> That is so odd, I actually find them more comfortable than regular pigalles because the lace is softer on my feet than the patent.


 
I think label is correct below. The shoes are so soft except for the toe which seems really hard and unforgiving.



Kentucky said:


> those are very nice.....definitely understand the comfort level....just curious, how do you and others gauge your comfort level??? I typically buy heels at the end of the day when I have been on my feet all day, and if they are comfortable.....I buy them....


 
I would rate these a 9 out of 10 on the discomfort scale *Kentucky*. I did wear these late in the day to go out which doesn't help. I couldn't wear these for 4 hours... 



label24 said:


> I think quite understand the discomfort of these shoes because they are so soft .... do not stop your feet as firmly as a regular pigalle.
> 
> in the spring of 2007 I bought a pigalle that were made of the same material as regular Felito .... I go out dancing with my pigalle .... in fact I never take them off but this material if it were particularly murderers.


 
I agree 100% with you* label.*
I can dance in Pigalles as well. Maybe I should dance in these to break them in???


----------



## stilly

gabriellebirkin said:


> Well I have to agree on this one...
> I am sure a pencil skirt would look stunning on you!!


 


kiki2003 said:


> yes a pencil skirt will be a good beginning with an equipment shirt (a la Carine Roitfeld )


 
Not all my outfits are winners...
I think I'll break out my pencil skirts...I haven't worn them in a while.
I've more and more leaned toward the full skirts in recent times...


----------



## stilly

My Lucifer Bows with a new beige leather pleated skirt...


----------



## beagly911

Lovely stilly!!!  The skirt is great - where did you find it??


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Lovely stilly!!! The skirt is great - where did you find it??


 
Thanks *beagly*!!!
I got the skirt at shopbop.com.
I'd been looking for a skirt like this for a while so I was so excited when I found it!!!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Gorgeous! Those Lucifers are to die for on you! Keep the pics coming - I always enjoy seeing your shoes and outfits


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> And then out to dinner tonight I wore the Black Spike Piggies with a full Betsy Johnson dress and black jacket...



I love them!


----------



## Jönathan

stilly said:


> My Lucifer Bows with a new beige leather pleated skirt...



Super cute outfit! The Lucifer Bows look absolutely stunning on you!


----------



## fumi

Very cute, stilly!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love that skirt! And of course the shoes as well.


----------



## jz2386

OMG OMG I have never seen so many Pigalles in one place!!! If you ever tire of your shoe collection, feel free to donate a few pairs to me jk. Or you can just adopt me lol.


----------



## Faraasha

You look lovely!


----------



## nduddles

just had a fashion orgasm looking through 100 pages in one sitting! your pigalle collection is AMAZING! this is my fashion dream, i've loved them since forever, one day hopefully i can get my own pair to start a collection going!!!


----------



## heychar

Wow you are the Pigalle Queen  I bow down to you! and you have great pins to carry them off too! Awesome collection


----------



## stilly

Zoe Bradley said:


> Gorgeous! Those Lucifers are to die for on you! Keep the pics coming - I always enjoy seeing your shoes and outfits


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love them!


 



			
				Jönathan;21763454 said:
			
		

> Super cute outfit! The Lucifer Bows look absolutely stunning on you!


 


fumi said:


> Very cute, stilly!


 


CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Love that skirt! And of course the shoes as well.


 


jz2386 said:


> OMG OMG I have never seen so many Pigalles in one place!!! If you ever tire of your shoe collection, feel free to donate a few pairs to me jk. Or you can just adopt me lol.


 


Faraasha said:


> You look lovely!


 


nduddles said:


> just had a fashion orgasm looking through 100 pages in one sitting! your pigalle collection is AMAZING! this is my fashion dream, i've loved them since forever, one day hopefully i can get my own pair to start a collection going!!!


 


heychar said:


> Wow you are the Pigalle Queen  I bow down to you! and you have great pins to carry them off too! Awesome collection


 
Thanks so much *Zoe, Lavenderduckiez, Jonathan, fumi, CuTe_ClAsSy, jz2386, Faraasha, nduddles* & *heychar*!!!


----------



## stilly

Some more pics of my Batgirl 120s...


----------



## beagly911

Beautiful stilly, and another great skirt!!


----------



## dbeth

LOVE!!!! That last shot is soooo sexy!!!!!


----------



## DebbiNC

Stilly, another wonderful set of photos and some seriously awesome shoes! (Love the skirt, too!)


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Beautiful stilly, and another great skirt!!


 


dbeth said:


> LOVE!!!! That last shot is soooo sexy!!!!!


 


DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, another wonderful set of photos and some seriously awesome shoes! (Love the skirt, too!)


 
Thanks* beagly, dbeth* and *DebbiNC*!!!


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> Some more pics of my Batgirl 120s...


entire outfit & CLs!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Some more pics of my Batgirl 120s...


Stilly,

I do love those batgirls, you look stunning as ever.


----------



## fumi

Stilly, how do you like your PIgalle Plato 140s? How are they comfort-wise compared to the regular Pigalle? Do you wear them often, or are they reserved for fancy occasions? TIA!


----------



## briska1989

stilly said:


> Twistochat Beta Black Calf 120s...by special request!!!
> 
> I wear these all the time to work. They're really comfy!!!


excellent eoe, fascinates me to see how your fingers are in the Louboutins, are of the most delicious, I love how you look, you're the ultimate in the art of


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

stilly said:


> Here are my new Black Picks and Co 120s heading out for pizza and a movie.
> 
> I've had these about a month and finally decided to wear them out to break them in. They're certainly not very comfy and I had to take them off at the movies. My feet were killing me when I got home.



These are amazing on you Stilly! And i like your sweatshirt too!!! Who's it by? It's so cute!


----------



## stilly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> These are amazing on you Stilly! And i like your sweatshirt too!!! Who's it by? It's so cute!


 
Thanks so much *CEC*!!!
The floral cardigan sweater is from Autumn Cashmere which a got from Bluefly.com.


----------



## stilly

I wore the Pollock Pigalles out last night with a casual, navy Rugby by Ralph Lauren dress


----------



## beagly911

Love,love,love this combo!!


----------



## KarenBorter

Stilly, I thought about you yesterday as I slipped into a pair of Pigalle's at the Robertson boutique. I tried on the new Plum color ... they are GORGEOUS and I thought immediately of you! Have you seen? Are you getting? Did you get?


----------



## pickniger

Oh oh, somebody has get kicked Out of the conversation.... Interesting!
Nice pics, as always &#128521;


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> I wore the Pollock Pigalles out last night with a casual, navy Rugby by Ralph Lauren dress



Those Pigalles look like they would be a lot of fun to wear! They're the kind of shoes that make you smile when you see them!!


----------



## fumi

I love how colorful and vibrant the Pollocks are. The perfect summer shoe!


----------



## chanel*liz

stilly said:


> I wore the Pollock Pigalles out last night with a casual, navy Rugby by Ralph Lauren dress



These are fun!! I have yet to wear mine out. they look great on


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Love,love,love this combo!!


 


pickniger said:


> Oh oh, somebody has get kicked Out of the conversation.... Interesting!
> Nice pics, as always &#55357;&#56841;


 


DebbiNC said:


> Those Pigalles look like they would be a lot of fun to wear! They're the kind of shoes that make you smile when you see them!!


 


fumi said:


> I love how colorful and vibrant the Pollocks are. The perfect summer shoe!


 


chanel*liz said:


> These are fun!! I have yet to wear mine out. they look great on


 
Thanks so much *beagly, pickniger, DebbieNC, fumi* and *chanel*liz*!!!
The bright colors on the Pollocks always cheers me up!!!


----------



## stilly

KarenBorter said:


> Stilly, I thought about you yesterday as I slipped into a pair of Pigalle's at the Robertson boutique. I tried on the new Plum color ... they are GORGEOUS and I thought immediately of you! Have you seen? Are you getting? Did you get?


 
So sweet of you to think of me Karen...!!!
I haven't seen the plum color Pigalles.
Did you get them???


----------



## heiress-ox

Love the pollocks, the combination with that dress is amazing, the shoes really stand out!


----------



## dbeth

Wow Stilly! I didn't know those were so vibrant!!! I totally  love them!!


----------



## label24

a very great outfit stilly!!!!!


----------



## peachyy

stilly said:


> I wore the Pollock Pigalles out last night with a casual, navy Rugby by Ralph Lauren dress



Wow, your collection is AMAZING.  But I do have one question...how do you walk?!

Seriously, what is your secret?  Do you use padding?  After my rolandos fiasco (my feet KILLED after 30 mins, pain shooting up the balls of my feet, and they've been untouched in the back of my closet since), I'm terrified of anything 100mm+...


----------



## KarenBorter

stilly said:


> So sweet of you to think of me Karen...!!!
> I haven't seen the plum color Pigalles.
> Did you get them???



No I didn't get them. I was there for the Bianca Botta but those didn't work out so I returned them the next day and got the Rock and Gold boote. I posted in a thread. 

They were GORGEOUS though.


----------



## stilly

heiress-ox said:


> Love the pollocks, the combination with that dress is amazing, the shoes really stand out!


 


dbeth said:


> Wow Stilly! I didn't know those were so vibrant!!! I totally love them!!


 


label24 said:


> a very great outfit stilly!!!!!


 
Thanks so much *heiress, dbeth* & *label*!!!


----------



## stilly

peachyy said:


> Wow, your collection is AMAZING.  But I do have one question...how do you walk?!
> 
> Seriously, what is your secret? Do you use padding? After my rolandos fiasco (my feet KILLED after 30 mins, pain shooting up the balls of my feet, and they've been untouched in the back of my closet since), I'm terrified of anything 100mm+...


 
Thanks *peachyy*!!!
I started walking in 4-5"+ heels long long ago and over the years I've become accustomed to wearing high heels almost every day. You get used to wearing them and your feet build up a tolerance after a while. I just love the look of heels so I've learned to live with them on a day to day basis.


----------



## stilly

I wore my Black Kid Alti 160s last weekend with new red lace skirt I picked up...


----------



## label24

lovely!!!! I have no words!!5


----------



## shaggy360

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Kid Alti 160s last weekend with new red lace skirt I picked up...



Always nice to see you take those out to play!


----------



## BOBAErose

:urock:
Firstly your legs are divine! Secondly your collection is so classy!!! 
What is next for you???


----------



## fumi

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Kid Alti 160s last weekend with new red lace skirt I picked up...



I love how the Altis look


----------



## DebbiNC

fumi said:


> I love how the Altis look



Me, too!


----------



## karolinec1

stilly said:


> Thanks *MBelo*!!!
> The pink & yellow neon Pigalles are actually the same size but the pinks fit much tighter. My feet were killing me by the end of the night. The Purple Pigalles are actually a half size larger than normal but I had to get them since the purple Pigalles are so hard to find. You're so observant...


 
Gorgeous collection, Stilly!  Question for you about the neon pinks though, since you are the resident pigalle expert:  I have the neon pinks in a 38 (100mm) and they are tighter than my pensees in 38 (100mm, which are also a pigalle last) and my "Sex" pigalles (100mm) in 38.  When I measured, the neon pinks are 1/4" shorter in the insole than the pensees.   I noticed you had the same issue with your pinks - do you think they run as much as a half size smaller than "normal" pigalles?

(Yes, yes, I know 100mm are "training" pigalles, but thinking about going higher makes my toes want to cry... )

Thanks for any words of wisdom you can share!


----------



## JL925

<--- male... I'm new to this site because I need help on sizing and authenticity and it seems as this site is the only site where you can find real deal info. Your thread gives lots of good info and appreciate all of your advice. I would like to purchase a pair of pigalle for my girlfriend (honestly think it's the sexiest pair of shoes out there). It will be her first pair! She is a narrow US 6.5. She wears 3-4 inch heels all of the time. I really like the look of the 120mm but do you think she can handle it? Would I be wasting my money? I would like to surprise her with the shoe. It seems as if the only way to get a hold of ampair is through eBay. Could you please shed some light on a desperate bf who needs a lil knowledge on CL shoes=) thanks a million. Btw all of your pics are hot! Keep it up!


----------



## shaggy360

JL925 said:


> <--- male... I'm new to this site because I need help on sizing and authenticity and it seems as this site is the only site where you can find real deal info. Your thread gives lots of good info and appreciate all of your advice. I would like to purchase a pair of pigalle for my girlfriend (honestly think it's the sexiest pair of shoes out there). It will be her first pair! She is a narrow US 6.5. She wears 3-4 inch heels all of the time. I really like the look of the 120mm but do you think she can handle it? Would I be wasting my money? I would like to surprise her with the shoe. It seems as if the only way to get a hold of ampair is through eBay. Could you please shed some light on a desperate bf who needs a lil knowledge on CL shoes=) thanks a million. Btw all of your pics are hot! Keep it up!



I've been giving my wife Christian Louboutins for a few years now and the Pigalle was my first pair for her. My first mistake was buying it true to size and now that she has worn them a while, they are too big. I should have bought a 1/2 size down.

She also came from wearing 4" heels and the transition to the 120 was no problem. Of course her feet hurt after a while, but walking wasn't any harder. As for buying, I bought the first pair through the NYC store. If you want a pair, try calling a boutique and ask if any other stores have any thing for you. 

Oh yes, when she first opened the box and saw the shoes, she was shocked! She had never seen anything like the Pigalle before and it took a little coaxing to get her to wear them out of the house!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Kid Alti 160s last weekend with new red lace skirt I picked up...



Lovely. Those are too hard for me to walk in. They look super sexy on you!


----------



## blueeyeskelli

stilly said:


> My Lucifer Bows with a new beige leather pleated skirt...



i just love the lucifers look amazing on you


----------



## needloub

Love the Alti's!


----------



## 50wishes

Is the only place to buy Pigalle picks & Co at the Loubie store?  Thanks!


----------



## pixiesparkle

50wishes said:
			
		

> Is the only place to buy Pigalle picks & Co at the Loubie store?  Thanks!



The style name is just Picks and Co..this style is relatively new so boutiques still have them but some have already surfaced on ebay so you can probably look there


----------



## stilly

label24 said:


> lovely!!!! I have no words!!5


 


shaggy360 said:


> Always nice to see you take those out to play!


 


BOBAErose said:


> :urock:
> Firstly your legs are divine! Secondly your collection is so classy!!!
> What is next for you???


 


fumi said:


> I love how the Altis look


 


DebbiNC said:


> Me, too!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Lovely. Those are too hard for me to walk in. They look super sexy on you!


 


blueeyeskelli said:


> i just love the lucifers look amazing on you


 


needloub said:


> Love the Alti's!


 
Thanks so much* label, shaggy, BOBAErose, DebbiNC, Lavenderduckiez, blueeyesshelli* & *needloub*!!!


----------



## stilly

karolinec1 said:


> Gorgeous collection, Stilly! Question for you about the neon pinks though, since you are the resident pigalle expert: I have the neon pinks in a 38 (100mm) and they are tighter than my pensees in 38 (100mm, which are also a pigalle last) and my "Sex" pigalles (100mm) in 38. When I measured, the neon pinks are 1/4" shorter in the insole than the pensees. I noticed you had the same issue with your pinks - do you think they run as much as a half size smaller than "normal" pigalles?
> 
> (Yes, yes, I know 100mm are "training" pigalles, but thinking about going higher makes my toes want to cry... )
> 
> Thanks for any words of wisdom you can share!


 
Thanks *karolinec1*!!!

Since alll these shoes are handmade for the most part, I think there is just some variation in the sizing that makes some shoes a little tight and others a little loose. I don't think the color really matters. Of course my Picks and Cos were also tight so maybe they're making the latest Pigalles a bit smaller??? I'll have to see if that holds true when I get my next pair...


----------



## stilly

JL925 said:


> <--- male... I'm new to this site because I need help on sizing and authenticity and it seems as this site is the only site where you can find real deal info. Your thread gives lots of good info and appreciate all of your advice. I would like to purchase a pair of pigalle for my girlfriend (honestly think it's the sexiest pair of shoes out there). It will be her first pair! She is a narrow US 6.5. She wears 3-4 inch heels all of the time. I really like the look of the 120mm but do you think she can handle it? Would I be wasting my money? I would like to surprise her with the shoe. It seems as if the only way to get a hold of ampair is through eBay. Could you please shed some light on a desperate bf who needs a lil knowledge on CL shoes=) thanks a million. Btw all of your pics are hot! Keep it up!


 
Thanks so much *JL925*!!!

That's so sweet that you want to buy a pair of Pigalles for your girlfriend.
Shaggy has given you some great advice already.
I would recommend buying them at a place that takes returns in case they don't fit.
Usually most of us go a 1/2 size down on the Pigalle 120s so you might want to start with a 36. The 120 heel takes a little getting used to especially since the shoe is very low cut. With a little practice though she should pick it up!!!

Good luck!!!


----------



## stilly

50wishes said:


> Is the only place to buy Pigalle picks & Co at the Loubie store? Thanks!


 
I bought mine off the CL website but I think Saks may still have some in stock.
There are some listed on eBay as well.


----------



## stilly

I wore the Nude Pigalles today with a little pleated dress and cardi...


----------



## label24

stilly from now you are my outfit goodess inspiration!!!!


----------



## 50wishes

stilly said:


> I bought mine off the CL website but I think Saks may still have some in stock.
> There are some listed on eBay as well.


 

Thanks!  I'll check the CL website.  You have a wonderful collection!


----------



## megt10

stilly said:


> I wore the Nude Pigalles today with a little pleated dress and cardi...


 Beautiful look Stilly, I love the dress on you.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Another beautiful outfit stilly!!!


----------



## JL925

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *JL925*!!!
> 
> That's so sweet that you want to buy a pair of Pigalles for your girlfriend.
> Shaggy has given you some great advice already.
> I would recommend buying them at a place that takes returns in case they don't fit.
> Usually most of us go a 1/2 size down on the Pigalle 120s so you might want to start with a 36. The 120 heel takes a little getting used to especially since the shoe is very low cut. With a little practice though she should pick it up!!!
> 
> Good luck!!!



Thanks for the note and good advice! I showed her the 120mm pictures and she kind of grasp.. Haha maybe well start with the 100... And work our way up... Look forward in seeing your post!


----------



## beagly911

Fabulous combination stilly!!!


----------



## stilly

label24 said:


> stilly from now you are my outfit goodess inspiration!!!!


 


megt10 said:


> Beautiful look Stilly, I love the dress on you.


 


CEC.LV4eva said:


> Another beautiful outfit stilly!!!


 


JL925 said:


> Thanks for the note and good advice! I showed her the 120mm pictures and she kind of grasp.. Haha maybe well start with the 100... And work our way up... Look forward in seeing your post!


 


beagly911 said:


> Fabulous combination stilly!!!


 
Thanks *label, meg, CEC, JL925* and *beagly*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Kid MBBs from Friday...


----------



## 318Platinum

stilly said:


> Black Kid MBBs from Friday...



FAB as always! Really wanting the Black MBBs now! I know I only wanted them in Beige, but now that I have them, it's like "I have to get them in Black!!" LOL I hate when that happens.


----------



## HeelAddict

stilly said:
			
		

> Black Kid MBBs from Friday...



Love love love these. They look stunning on you! I am desperately trying to track down a pair at the moment. Can I ask what the sizing is like? Thanks


----------



## fumi

You look fabulous!


----------



## dbeth

Stilly, luv your beige outfit with the nude pigalles! Gorgeous! And you really rock those MBB's!!


----------



## stilly

318Platinum said:


> FAB as always! Really wanting the Black MBBs now! I know I only wanted them in Beige, but now that I have them, it's like "I have to get them in Black!!" LOL I hate when that happens.


 
Thanks *Platinum*!!! They're super comfortable heels so 2 pairs would twice as nice!!



HeelAddict said:


> Love love love these. They look stunning on you! I am desperately trying to track down a pair at the moment. Can I ask what the sizing is like? Thanks


 
Thanks *HeelAddict*!!! They run a little big so I sized doen a half size. My toes overhang a bit but they're super comfortable!!!



fumi said:


> You look fabulous!


 


dbeth said:


> Stilly, luv your beige outfit with the nude pigalles! Gorgeous! And you really rock those MBB's!!


 
Thanks so much* fumi* & *dbeth*!!!


----------



## stilly

Cork Pigalle 120s with a beige crochet dress for Mother's Day...


----------



## beagly911

Very nice stilly, I now have ideas for my cork Matadors!!! yippie!!!


----------



## fumi

It's a perfect summer outfit!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Very nice stilly, I now have ideas for my cork Matadors!!! yippie!!!


 


fumi said:


> It's a perfect summer outfit!


 

Thanks so much *beagly* & *fumi*!!!


----------



## stilly

I picked up a 3rd pair of Jimmy Choo Anouks so I decided to wear them to work on Friday.

So here is a dash of Red Chili Anouks with a white & blue floral dress from Anthropologie and a navy cardi.


----------



## stilly

I couldn't sleep last night so I got up early, threw on some jeggings and Piggies and hit Starbucks and the grocery store...


----------



## heychar

stilly said:


> Cork Pigalle 120s with a beige crochet dress for Mother's Day...


Love the cork really wished i'd got the cork spike Alti's 



stilly said:


> I picked up a 3rd pair of Jimmy Choo Anouks so I decided to wear them to work on Friday.
> 
> So here is a dash of Red Chili Anouks with a white & blue floral dress from Anthropologie and a navy cardi.



Congrats  FIERCE!



stilly said:


> I couldn't sleep last night so I got up early, threw on some jeggings and Piggies and hit Starbucks and the grocery store...


love this look sexy/casual I need more piggies in my life!


----------



## mrscurvy

stilly said:
			
		

> I couldn't sleep last night so I got up early, threw on some jeggings and Piggies and hit Starbucks and the grocery store...



Wow you really got sexy for Starbucks And grocery shopping loooove it


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I picked up a 3rd pair of Jimmy Choo Anouks so I decided to wear them to work on Friday.
> 
> So here is a dash of Red Chili Anouks with a white & blue floral dress from Anthropologie and a navy cardi.


 Beautiful stilly!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I couldn't sleep last night so I got up early, threw on some jeggings and Piggies and hit Starbucks and the grocery store...


 WOW what a way to go grocery shopping!


----------



## fumi

I love the pop of red with the Jimmy Choo shoes!


----------



## DebbiNC

Stilly, I love the new Choos! The color is perfect. As for the Pigalles and grocery shopping, you were no doubt the most stylish person in the store! Love 'em both! (I'm living my Louboutin life vicariously through you!)


----------



## dbeth

Looking hot in those skinnies Stilly!!!  Also loved your b&w dress with the pop of red!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

stilly, you have, hands down the most comprehensive, enormous collection of pigalle's ever!! i have a couple questions, out of curiousity, and i apologize if they have been asked before :shame:

how many pairs of pigalle's do you have? ever done a group shot of them all together?!
do you ever buy other CL styles or are you a pigalle purist? 
do you ever branch out to other designers that make this same shape stiletto? i know i have a pair of blahniks that are similar (and actually much comfier than my pigalle's)

thanks for entertaining my questions


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I couldn't sleep last night so I got up early, threw on some jeggings and Piggies and hit Starbucks and the grocery store...


Great look Stilly,

 I don't know how you manage to do your shopping wearing them though - do your regularly do your shopping wearing piggies?


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I picked up a 3rd pair of Jimmy Choo Anouks so I decided to wear them to work on Friday.
> 
> So here is a dash of Red Chili Anouks with a white & blue floral dress from Anthropologie and a navy cardi.


Love the JCs, I actually think they look better than the CL piggies!


----------



## JL925

stilly said:


> I picked up a 3rd pair of Jimmy Choo Anouks so I decided to wear them to work on Friday.
> 
> So here is a dash of Red Chili Anouks with a white & blue floral dress from Anthropologie and a navy cardi.



Those are hot! How to they feel compared to pigalle 120? The leather, heel height, walking comfort?


----------



## stilly

heychar said:


> Love the cork really wished i'd got the cork spike Alti's
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats  FIERCE!
> 
> 
> love this look sexy/casual I need more piggies in my life!


 


mrscurvy said:


> Wow you really got sexy for Starbucks And grocery shopping loooove it


 


beagly911 said:


> Beautiful stilly!!


 


fumi said:


> I love the pop of red with the Jimmy Choo shoes!


 


DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, I love the new Choos! The color is perfect. As for the Pigalles and grocery shopping, you were no doubt the most stylish person in the store! Love 'em both! (I'm living my Louboutin life vicariously through you!)


 


dbeth said:


> Looking hot in those skinnies Stilly!!! Also loved your b&w dress with the pop of red!!


 


Kayapo97 said:


> Love the JCs, I actually think they look better than the CL piggies!


 

Thanks so much *heychar, mrscurvy, beagly, fumi, DebbiNC, dbeth* & *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## stilly

LamborghiniGirl said:


> stilly, you have, hands down the most comprehensive, enormous collection of pigalle's ever!! i have a couple questions, out of curiousity, and i apologize if they have been asked before :shame:
> 
> how many pairs of pigalle's do you have? ever done a group shot of them all together?!
> do you ever buy other CL styles or are you a pigalle purist?
> do you ever branch out to other designers that make this same shape stiletto? i know i have a pair of blahniks that are similar (and actually much comfier than my pigalle's)
> 
> thanks for entertaining my questions


 
Thanks so much* LamborghiniGirl*!!!

If you go back a dozen pages or so in my thread can you see pics of my whole Pigalle family. I think I'm up to about 35 pairs of Pigalles at this point. They are certainly my favorite CL style but I probably have another 30 pairs of other CL styles. I usually buy multiple pairs when I like I style like the Altis, Lady Peeps or Bananas.

I tend to buy high heel pumps and slingbacks that I can wear to works as well as out at night but I have lots of different brands of sandals and peep toes as well. I also have a huge collection of high heel boots that I wear in the fall and winter months.

You can see if you go through my thread that I love classic, high heel pumps like the Pigalle, Jimmy Choo Anouks and Casadei Blades. They're styles that I can wear year round and for many seasons to come.


----------



## stilly

JL925 said:


> Those are hot! How to they feel compared to pigalle 120? The leather, heel height, walking comfort?


 
Thanks* JL925*!!!

The Anouks are a bit more comfortable than the Pigalles in my opinion. They are not as low cut and the I like the thinner heel. They also seem to have a bit more padding to wear them all day. I have 3 pairs of Anouks now so they're certainly becoming a favorite!!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Great look Stilly,
> 
> I don't know how you manage to do your shopping wearing them though - do your regularly do your shopping wearing piggies?


 
Thanks *Kayapo*!!!

I do wear Piggies to go shopping but not all the time.
The mood just hit me that morning so I threw them on.
I was only out for a 2 hours so it wasn't a big deal.


----------



## stilly

My Python Lipkinka 120s with a Black Pleated Dress for work...


----------



## Doglover1610

Ooh la la! Nice!


----------



## fumi

I love the Lipsinkas! They look great on you!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

great pix again! Love the skirt and belt too


----------



## stilly

Doglover1610 said:


> Ooh la la! Nice!


 


fumi said:


> I love the Lipsinkas! They look great on you!


 


CEC.LV4eva said:


> great pix again! Love the skirt and belt too


 
Thanks so much* Doglover, fumi* & *CEC*!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My Python Lipkinka 120s with a Black Pleated Dress for work...


 
Those are so sexy.


----------



## Heelharlot

Im dying for the black spiked leather pigalles 120 mm

in any small sizes 5-6.5 is fine!

I loove pigalles! my favorite Louboutin style


----------



## NeonLights

Those Lipkinka are killer on you!!!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are so sexy.


 


Heelharlot said:


> Im dying for the black spiked leather pigalles 120 mm
> 
> in any small sizes 5-6.5 is fine!
> 
> I loove pigalles! my favorite Louboutin style


 


NeonLights said:


> Those Lipkinka are killer on you!!!


 
Thanks so much *Lavenderduckie*, *Heelharlot* & *NeonLights*!!!


----------



## stilly

Half day of work today so I wore the Pumice Lucifer Bows with a tulle skirt and navy sweater.

I don't usually wear the Lucifer Bows to work but since it was a half day and a lot of people were off I thought I could get away with it...


----------



## Brazucaa

stilly said:


> Half day of work today so I wore the Pumice Lucifer Bows with a tulle skirt and navy sweater.
> 
> I don't usually wear the Lucifer Bows to work but since it was a half day and a lot of people were off I thought I could get away with it...


 
You looked amazing... But I am glad, for your sake, it was only half a day - those pumps seem anything but comfy.

B


----------



## ThinSeeker

stilly said:


> You girls have inspired me to start my own thread dedicated to my beloved collection of CL Pigalles.
> 
> Later I'll post my growing collection of non-Pigalle CLs (thus the Plus in the thread title) here but I'd like to start by introducing you to my pigalle collection.
> 
> Most of the pics you'll see here will be modeling shots featuring me in my CLs with a variety of dresses, skirts and skinny jeans (I almost never wear pants). I keep a camera near my foyer and tend to take pictures of my outfits when I leave the house. What you'll see here is a collection of photos that I've amassed over the past 3 years or so.
> 
> I'll try to update the thread a few times week with new pics.
> 
> To start out, below are pictures of my pigalle collection along with pictures of my "pigalle cousins"...the lovas and twistchats which I also adore.
> 
> So here is a shot of my base pigalle collection, all 120s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shoes pictured above are:
> 
> *Front Row:* Pigalle 120 Black Patent (Sculpted Heel), Pigalle 120 Black/Brown Leopard Patent, Pigalle 120 Black/Blue Leopard Patent, Pigalle 120 Black Patent, Pigalle 120 Crepe Satin/Lace Bouquet, Pigalle 120 Red Patent Calf
> 
> *Back Row: *Pigalle 120 Black Patent, Pigalle 120 Black Kid, Pigalle 120 Cork, Pigalle 120 White Grease Patent Calf, Pigalle 120 Jean Blue Denim, Pigalle 120 Black Patent


OMG you just made me fall in love with your entire collection. I think the one pair that  really caught my eyes were the blue black leopard pigalle!!! They look amazing and very unique. Never seen them before, and now very interested in getting one.


----------



## ThinSeeker

stilly said:


> now how about some modeling pics of my black patent leopard lova 120s...
> 
> I love these so much i own 2 pairs!!! I just love the little bows!!!


love!!!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Half day of work today so I wore the Pumice Lucifer Bows with a tulle skirt and navy sweater.
> 
> I don't usually wear the Lucifer Bows to work but since it was a half day and a lot of people were off I thought I could get away with it...


 Great look stilly!!


----------



## ThinSeeker

stilly said:
			
		

> Half day of work today so I wore the Pumice Lucifer Bows with a tulle skirt and navy sweater.
> 
> I don't usually wear the Lucifer Bows to work but since it was a half day and a lot of people were off I thought I could get away with it...



Love this shoe!!!! I really want a pair in 100 mm

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum, follow me on twitter The  Thin Seeker


----------



## JoanneBAGS

Wow I love them all. Great collection!


----------



## happycatie

C





stilly said:


> You girls have inspired me to start my own thread dedicated to my beloved collection of CL Pigalles.
> 
> Later I'll post my growing collection of non-Pigalle CLs (thus the Plus in the thread title) here but I'd like to start by introducing you to my pigalle collection.
> 
> Most of the pics you'll see here will be modeling shots featuring me in my CLs with a variety of dresses, skirts and skinny jeans (I almost never wear pants). I keep a camera near my foyer and tend to take pictures of my outfits when I leave the house. What you'll see here is a collection of photos that I've amassed over the past 3 years or so.
> 
> I'll try to update the thread a few times week with new pics.
> 
> To start out, below are pictures of my pigalle collection along with pictures of my "pigalle cousins"...the lovas and twistchats which I also adore.
> 
> So here is a shot of my base pigalle collection, all 120s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shoes pictured above are:
> 
> *Front Row:* Pigalle 120 Black Patent (Sculpted Heel), Pigalle 120 Black/Brown Leopard Patent, Pigalle 120 Black/Blue Leopard Patent, Pigalle 120 Black Patent, Pigalle 120 Crepe Satin/Lace Bouquet, Pigalle 120 Red Patent Calf
> 
> *Back Row: *Pigalle 120 Black Patent, Pigalle 120 Black Kid, Pigalle 120 Cork, Pigalle 120 White Grease Patent Calf, Pigalle 120 Jean Blue Denim, Pigalle 120 Black Patent



Hi Stilly, 
I admire you have such a magnificent collection of Pigalles and you wear them so easy and looks amzzing in them.  You have one of the most fabulous collection of heels I have ever seen.  Mr. Louboutin should invite you lunch.

I recently got a pair of Pigalle patent black 120 from ebay. They look exactly like yours, super-low cut, straight 5' heels, and iconic red sole. I care about them very much. they don't see concrete. I'm even afraid to wear them so much. I just love the shape of the toebox before stretching out. 

I read all the 100+ page-thread. You wear those pigalles quite often. How do you avoid damaging/scuffing them, especially those patent ones? 

Xxxxxxxxx

Thank you.  Love your collection!

Catie


----------



## carolinanielsen

hi stilly i'm very new here, and i would like to ask u a question about jimmy choo anouk.
I'm normally size 37 , what size should i then get for anouk JC ? Since for pigalle 120 u mentioned that better take 1/2 size down  

Thanks soooo much in advance )) u have very very beautiful shoes, i almost died when i saw ur pictures


----------



## fumi

stilly said:


> Half day of work today so I wore the Pumice Lucifer Bows with a tulle skirt and navy sweater.
> 
> I don't usually wear the Lucifer Bows to work but since it was a half day and a lot of people were off I thought I could get away with it...



These look so cute on you!


----------



## stilly

Brazucaa said:


> You looked amazing... But I am glad, for your sake, it was only half a day - those pumps seem anything but comfy.
> 
> B


 


ThinSeeker said:


> OMG you just made me fall in love with your entire collection. I think the one pair that really caught my eyes were the blue black leopard pigalle!!! They look amazing and very unique. Never seen them before, and now very interested in getting one.


 


ThinSeeker said:


> love!!!!


 


beagly911 said:


> Great look stilly!!


 


ThinSeeker said:


> Love this shoe!!!! I really want a pair in 100 mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum, follow me on twitter The Thin Seeker


 


JoanneBAGS said:


> Wow I love them all. Great collection!


 


fumi said:


> These look so cute on you!


 

Thanks so much *Brazucaa, ThinSeeker, beagly, JoanneBAGS* & *fumi*!!!


----------



## stilly

happycatie said:


> C
> 
> Hi Stilly,
> I admire you have such a magnificent collection of Pigalles and you wear them so easy and looks amzzing in them. You have one of the most fabulous collection of heels I have ever seen. Mr. Louboutin should invite you lunch.
> 
> I recently got a pair of Pigalle patent black 120 from ebay. They look exactly like yours, super-low cut, straight 5' heels, and iconic red sole. I care about them very much. they don't see concrete. I'm even afraid to wear them so much. I just love the shape of the toebox before stretching out.
> 
> I read all the 100+ page-thread. You wear those pigalles quite often. How do you avoid damaging/scuffing them, especially those patent ones?
> 
> Xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Thank you. Love your collection!
> 
> Catie


 

Thanks so much Catie!!!

I actually wear my Black Patent Pigalles the most of any of pairs and they're much more durable than they look. I do watch where I walk avoiding big cracks, metal grates, etc. but occasionally I do get some small scuffs on them. My most used pair even has a few small tears in the leather from streching and so many wearings. You might want to get the red rubber soles on them which I have on many of my pairs which makes them better wearing on concrete.

When I started my collection, I would rarely wear my Pigalles out but now, years later, I wear them out every chance I get as I figure I might as well enjoy them while I can!!!


----------



## stilly

carolinanielsen said:


> hi stilly i'm very new here, and i would like to ask u a question about jimmy choo anouk.
> I'm normally size 37 , what size should i then get for anouk JC ? Since for pigalle 120 u mentioned that better take 1/2 size down
> 
> Thanks soooo much in advance )) u have very very beautiful shoes, i almost died when i saw ur pictures


 
Thnaks *carolinanielsen*!!!

The Jimmy Choo Anouks fit pretty true to size. I wouldn't recommend sizing down at all. You might even want to go a half size up which I did on my Black Patent Anouks which fit the best. Good luck!!! They're gorgeous shoes!!!


----------



## stilly

For a wedding on Saturday, I wore my Magenta Patent Pigalle 120s with an Anna Sui dress.

I danced quite a bit in these and my feet were fine the next day...


----------



## carolinanielsen

Dear stilly, sorry to ask u again. As for pigalle 120 or plato 140, I know u mentioned about going down half or one size down. But since ur a pigalle princess, the best is to go down half size or whole size down? I'm size 37. 

This is gonna be my first pigalle, and I'm having them (black and nude) delivered to indonesia from costa mesa boutique. I'm soooooo excited I can't stop smiling hehe *dance*

Thank you so much in advance, Stilly. Ur truly an angel. With sexy legs and amazing shoes, that is.


----------



## stilly

carolinanielsen said:


> Dear stilly, sorry to ask u again. As for pigalle 120 or plato 140, I know u mentioned about going down half or one size down. But since ur a pigalle princess, the best is to go down half size or whole size down? I'm size 37.
> 
> This is gonna be my first pigalle, and I'm having them (black and nude) delivered to indonesia from costa mesa boutique. I'm soooooo excited I can't stop smiling hehe *dance*
> 
> Thank you so much in advance, Stilly. Ur truly an angel. With sexy legs and amazing shoes, that is.


 
Hi *carolinaneilsen* - I would recommend going down a half size on either the Pigalle 120s or Plato 140s to start. They seem to fit everyone a little different and its OK if they're a little snug since they'll stretch once you wear them a bit. Some people take up to a full size down but for me its a half size down. If you're getting them from the Costa Mesa boutique I assume you can return them if they don't fit? You might want to check.
Good luck!!! Please post some pics for us!!!


----------



## carolinanielsen

Thank you so much , stilly! Yes I will once I receive them. Might take a while since the nude color is still on waiting list. But fingers crossed I can get it sooner than I thought.


----------



## carolinanielsen

stilly said:


> Hi *carolinaneilsen* - I would recommend going down a half size on either the Pigalle 120s or Plato 140s to start. They seem to fit everyone a little different and its OK if they're a little snug since they'll stretch once you wear them a bit. Some people take up to a full size down but for me its a half size down. If you're getting them from the Costa Mesa boutique I assume you can return them if they don't fit? You might want to check.
> Good luck!!! Please post some pics for us!!!


Hi again stilly, I hope I'm not bothering u too much. I don't know who else to ask bcos if there's anyone knows so much about pigalle, it would be you ) 

Is pigalle 140 more expensive than pigalle 120? Or same price? I'm thinking to get the black patent 120 and nude 140. What do u think? 
J


----------



## fumi

stilly said:


> For a wedding on Saturday, I wore my Magenta Patent Pigalle 120s with an Anna Sui dress.
> 
> I danced quite a bit in these and my feet were fine the next day...



The magenta is such a pretty color!


----------



## phiphi

stilly said:


> For a wedding on Saturday, I wore my Magenta Patent Pigalle 120s with an Anna Sui dress.
> 
> I danced quite a bit in these and my feet were fine the next day...



you wear pigalles like no other!!


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> The magenta is such a pretty color!


 


phiphi said:


> you wear pigalles like no other!!


 
Thanks so much *fumi* & *phi*!!!


----------



## stilly

carolinanielsen said:


> Hi again stilly, I hope I'm not bothering u too much. I don't know who else to ask bcos if there's anyone knows so much about pigalle, it would be you )
> 
> Is pigalle 140 more expensive than pigalle 120? Or same price? I'm thinking to get the black patent 120 and nude 140. What do u think?
> J


 
Glad to help *carolinanielsen*!

If I remember correctly, the Pigalle Plato 140s are more expensive than the Pigalle 120s. I think they were about $150 more...


----------



## stilly

My Isado 120s coming back from work.

These are actually a dark charcoal gray color not black and they have a more rounded toe.

Here I wore them with a charcoal J. Crew dress and black cashmere sweater.


----------



## dc419

The isado is soooo pretty on you!!! Love them!!!


----------



## shaggy360

stilly said:


> For a wedding on Saturday, I wore my Magenta Patent Pigalle 120s with an Anna Sui dress.
> 
> I danced quite a bit in these and my feet were fine the next day...



That heel looks different?? Not shaped and not straight.


----------



## sharon100

Always so nice to see you wear your pigalles Silly,  ... the magenta 120s look so nice on you just like all your shoes do, thanks for showing them xx.


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> My Isado 120s coming back from work.
> 
> These are actually a dark charcoal gray color not black and they have a more rounded toe.
> 
> Here I wore them with a charcoal J. Crew dress and black cashmere sweater.




Stilly, a wonderful look...and the shoes...what can I say?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Half day of work today so I wore the Pumice Lucifer Bows with a tulle skirt and navy sweater.
> 
> I don't usually wear the Lucifer Bows to work but since it was a half day and a lot of people were off I thought I could get away with it...



Those heels are hot! I always wanted the black ones unfortunately they don't have it in my size.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> For a wedding on Saturday, I wore my Magenta Patent Pigalle 120s with an Anna Sui dress.
> 
> I danced quite a bit in these and my feet were fine the next day...



You are a champ dancing in those heels!


----------



## stilly

dc419 said:


> The isado is soooo pretty on you!!! Love them!!!


 


sharon100 said:


> Always so nice to see you wear your pigalles Silly, ... the magenta 120s look so nice on you just like all your shoes do, thanks for showing them xx.


 


DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, a wonderful look...and the shoes...what can I say?


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those heels are hot! I always wanted the black ones unfortunately they don't have it in my size.


 
Thanks so much *dc, sharon, DebbiNC* & *Lavenderduckiez*!!!


----------



## stilly

shaggy360 said:


> That heel looks different?? Not shaped and not straight.


 
This pair of Pigalles has the Decollete style heel. They made the Pigalles with 3 different types of heels over the years: straight, sculpted and decollete. Most of my Pigalles have the straight heel. I have 3 pairs with the sculpted heel (the two pairs of patent lepoard prints and black patent) and these Magenta Pigalles are my lone pair with decollete heel.

Its probably more info than you ever wanted to know about Pigalle heels...


----------



## shaggy360

stilly said:


> This pair of Pigalles has the Decollete style heel. They made the Pigalles with 3 different types of heels over the years: straight, sculpted and decollete. Most of my Pigalles have the straight heel. I have 3 pairs with the sculpted heel (the two pairs of patent lepoard prints and black patent) and these Magenta Pigalles are my lone pair with decollete heel.
> 
> Its probably more info than you ever wanted to know about Pigalle heels...



No no!! That's exactly what I wanted to know! I like the Decollete style heel a lot! Can't imagine they are still made...


----------



## stilly

I broke out the Black Patent Pigalles with the sculpted heels to wear to work today.

I don't wear these that often but they're a little easier to walk in than the staright heeled Pigalles and a bit more conservative for work.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Very pretty!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I broke out the Black Patent Pigalles with the sculpted heels to wear to work today.
> 
> I don't wear these that often but they're a little easier to walk in than the staright heeled Pigalles and a bit more conservative for work.


 Oh, great look stilly, I really like the dress!!  And the CL's are fabulous!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Love the look stilly!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> I broke out the Black Patent Pigalles with the sculpted heels to wear to work today.
> 
> I don't wear these that often but they're a little easier to walk in than the staright heeled Pigalles and a bit more conservative for work.




Love the dress and, needless to say, the shoes, too! I really like this style heel. Perhaps Msr. Louboutin will offer it again for those of us who missed it the first time around.


----------



## Brazucaa

stilly said:


> I broke out the Black Patent Pigalles with the sculpted heels to wear to work today.
> 
> I don't wear these that often but they're a little easier to walk in than the staright heeled Pigalles and a bit more conservative for work.


 

Very beautiful, Stilly, not to say sexy!

B


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very pretty!


 


beagly911 said:


> Oh, great look stilly, I really like the dress!! And the CL's are fabulous!!


 


LouboutinHottie said:


> Love the look stilly!


 


DebbiNC said:


> Love the dress and, needless to say, the shoes, too! I really like this style heel. Perhaps Msr. Louboutin will offer it again for those of us who missed it the first time around.


 


Brazucaa said:


> Very beautiful, Stilly, not to say sexy!
> 
> B


 

Thanks *Lavenderduckiez, beagly, LouboutinHottie, DebbiNC* & *Brazucaa*!!!


----------



## stilly

Here are my new Nude Luly 140s with a little sheer floral dress from this past weekend...


----------



## dbeth

Those are so cute Stilly! I have never seen them before.  Love what you paired them with too!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Here are my new Nude Luly 140s with a little sheer floral dress from this past weekend...


 Oh, stilly I love these!!!  They look awesome with the dress!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Here are my new Nude Luly 140s with a little sheer floral dress from this past weekend...[/QUOTE
> 
> Those are cute


----------



## fumi

Very cute shoes and dress!!


----------



## dc419

stilly your dress is beautiful!!! Love the luly too!



stilly said:


> Here are my new Nude Luly 140s with a little sheer floral dress from this past weekend...


----------



## aicool

stilly said:


> I had a business trip this week for a meeeting with a very conservative crowd so I left most of the CLs at home and gave some of my other shoes a chance. Here's what I wore...
> 
> Heading out to the airport to travel on Day 1...J Crew Floral Dress, cashmere cardi and Nude Jimmy Choo Vita Peep Toe Slingbacks...



Just went through all previous posts and like what you have worn. U r the queen! As of the CLs, why do you avoid them in a conservative crowd? What features do you think CLs are not conservative or more sexy? Black patent is not conservative? Anyway. Congratulation!


----------



## stilly

dbeth said:


> Those are so cute Stilly! I have never seen them before. Love what you paired them with too!!


 


beagly911 said:


> Oh, stilly I love these!!! They look awesome with the dress!!!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> stilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my new Nude Luly 140s with a little sheer floral dress from this past weekend...[/QUOTE
> 
> Those are cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fumi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute shoes and dress!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dc419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> stilly your dress is beautiful!!! Love the luly too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks so much *dbeth, beagly, Lavenderduckiez, fumi* and *dc*!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## stilly

aicool said:


> Just went through all previous posts and like what you have worn. U r the queen! As of the CLs, why do you avoid them in a conservative crowd? What features do you think CLs are not conservative or more sexy? Black patent is not conservative? Anyway. Congratulation!


 
Thanks *aicool*!!!

Some of the CLs I own are just a little too much for the business meetings I need to attend for work. I usually won't wear the Lucifers to work because I think the spikes are a little too aggressive for that crowd. I also don't wear any of my Lady Peeps to work because the heel is just too high to be work appropriate.

I do wear the Black Patent and Kid Pigalles to work all the time but I haven't had the nerve to wear the Neon Pigalles or even my Yellow Pigalles to work ay this point. Maybe some day...


----------



## Dessye

I know I haven't been around much here lately but I've certainly missed your mod pics!!  Lovely!


----------



## aicool

stilly said:


> Thanks *aicool*!!!
> 
> Some of the CLs I own are just a little too much for the business meetings I need to attend for work. I usually won't wear the Lucifers to work because I think the spikes are a little too aggressive for that crowd. I also don't wear any of my Lady Peeps to work because the heel is just too high to be work appropriate.
> 
> I do wear the Black Patent and Kid Pigalles to work all the time but I haven't had the nerve to wear the Neon Pigalles or even my Yellow Pigalles to work ay this point. Maybe some day...



Thanks, Stilly. So spikes and color are important. And, you wouldn't mind toe cleavage in the business meeting? I get confused sometime in this kind of meetings.


----------



## stilly

Dessye said:


> I know I haven't been around much here lately but I've certainly missed your mod pics!! Lovely!


 
Thanks *Dessye*!!!


----------



## stilly

aicool said:


> Thanks, Stilly. So spikes and color are important. And, you wouldn't mind toe cleavage in the business meeting? I get confused sometime in this kind of meetings.


 
No the toe cleavage is OK in my mind...its more the color and heel height that determines which heels I wear for what. I wouldn't wear Pigalles to work for the longest time because I thought they were too sexy but eventually I got over that and now I wear the black and nude piggies to work all the time.

Now that I see them in writing, my little rules seem a bit stupid.
I should probably re-think them...


----------



## stilly

Some of you have askeed why I don't wear any pencil skirts so here's my first pencil skirt in a while. Of course I had to get a polka dot pencil skirt from J Crew...shown here with my classic Black Patent Pigalle 120s...(try to ignore some of the wrinkles...it was a long day at work)


----------



## Brazucaa

stilly said:


> Some of you have askeed why I don't wear any pencil skirts so here's my first pencil skirt in a while. Of course I had to get a polka dot pencil skirt from J Crew...shown here with my classic Black Patent Pigalle 120s...(try to ignore some of the wrinkles...it was a long day at work)


 
It really does look good on you - you should consider pencil skirts more often

As for the Pigalles... lovely as usual!

B


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Some of you have askeed why I don't wear any pencil skirts so here's my first pencil skirt in a while. Of course I had to get a polka dot pencil skirt from J Crew...shown here with my classic Black Patent Pigalle 120s...(try to ignore some of the wrinkles...it was a long day at work)


 Lovely stilly, may have to break out my new J Crew polka dot pencil skirt next week!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Some of you have askeed why I don't wear any pencil skirts so here's my first pencil skirt in a while. Of course I had to get a polka dot pencil skirt from J Crew...shown here with my classic Black Patent Pigalle 120s...(try to ignore some of the wrinkles...it was a long day at work)



Very pretty!


----------



## stilly

Brazucaa said:


> It really does look good on you - you should consider pencil skirts more often
> 
> As for the Pigalles... lovely as usual!
> 
> B


 


beagly911 said:


> Lovely stilly, may have to break out my new J Crew polka dot pencil skirt next week!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very pretty!


 
Thanks *Brazucaa, beagly* & *Lavender*!!!
More pencils to come!!!


----------



## stilly

Some more pics of my Blue Tashaf 120s...here with a cream & silver dress and blue sweater...


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Thanks *Brazucaa, beagly* & *Lavender*!!!
> More pencils to come!!!


 Can't wait to see!!  Just post my J Crew polkadot in the Who, What thread.


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Some more pics of my Blue Tashaf 120s...here with a cream & silver dress and blue sweater...


 Perfect out fit to highlight your Tashaf!!


----------



## dbeth

stilly said:


> Some more pics of my Blue Tashaf 120s...here with a cream & silver dress and blue sweater...



Totally love this look Stilly! The blues match perfectly!


----------



## DebbiNC

What a lovely outfit! (and the shoes aren't bad, either!)


----------



## PetitColibri

stilly said:


> Some more pics of my Blue Tashaf 120s...here with a cream & silver dress and blue sweater...



I really love the Tashaf and your outfit


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Perfect out fit to highlight your Tashaf!!


 


dbeth said:


> Totally love this look Stilly! The blues match perfectly!


 


DebbiNC said:


> What a lovely outfit! (and the shoes aren't bad, either!)


 


PetitColibri said:


> I really love the Tashaf and your outfit


 
Thanks so much *beagly, dbeth, DebbiNC* & *PetitColibri*!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Some more pics of my Blue Tashaf 120s...here with a cream & silver dress and blue sweater...



Love your outfit! Are those new from the collection?


----------



## dianalondontv

a really beautiful outfit darling and gorgeous shoes xx


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love your outfit! Are those new from the collection?


 
Thanks* Lavenderduckiez*!!!
I got the Tashafs about 6 months ago but I've onlt worn them a few times.
I got them for a great price on eBay.



dianalondontv said:


> a really beautiful outfit darling and gorgeous shoes xx


 
Thanks so much *dianalondontv*!!!


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday this week and I decided to wear jeans on my feet rather than legs!

Denim Blue Jean Pigalle 120s with a white dress and gray cashmere cardi...


----------



## fumi

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday this week and I decided to wear jeans on my feet rather than legs!
> 
> Denim Blue Jean Pigalle 120s with a white dress and gray cashmere cardi...



Very cute outfit! I love the denim pigalles!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday this week and I decided to wear jeans on my feet rather than legs!
> 
> Denim Blue Jean Pigalle 120s with a white dress and gray cashmere cardi...



Very pretty!


----------



## dbeth

Stilly, you are so cute! Wear jeans on your feet instead of legs!

I LOVE them! I have the denim Greissimo and I know a lot of people are not a fan of them, but I think denim shoes are unique & fun to wear!!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday this week and I decided to wear jeans on my feet rather than legs!
> 
> Denim Blue Jean Pigalle 120s with a white dress and gray cashmere cardi...


 Great look stilly, but you have just upped casual Friday!!!


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> Very cute outfit! I love the denim pigalles!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very pretty!


 


dbeth said:


> Stilly, you are so cute! Wear jeans on your feet instead of legs!
> 
> I LOVE them! I have the denim Greissimo and I know a lot of people are not a fan of them, but I think denim shoes are unique & fun to wear!!!


 


beagly911 said:


> Great look stilly, but you have just upped casual Friday!!!


 

Thanks so much *fumi, Lavender, dbeth* & *beagly*!!!
Yeah I seem to be dressing up more and more on casual Fridays.


----------



## PetitColibri

Hi Stilly !

I was wondering if you had any advice for me : I wore my lucifer bow 120 yesterday and my toes were crunched in the toebox. 
Is there any way to prevent this ? I had a leather insole but maybe a gel insole would prevent toes from going too far ?
or any other kind of gel thing you can put over the toes or something ?
How do you do it ? I'm jealous


----------



## stilly

PetitColibri said:


> Hi Stilly !
> 
> I was wondering if you had any advice for me : I wore my lucifer bow 120 yesterday and my toes were crunched in the toebox.
> Is there any way to prevent this ? I had a leather insole but maybe a gel insole would prevent toes from going too far ?
> or any other kind of gel thing you can put over the toes or something ?
> How do you do it ? I'm jealous


 
Hi *PetitColibri*!!!

You can try the gel insoles but I'm not sure it will help. I haven't tried them myself.
The leather on the Lucifers seems to be a bit stiffer than normal Pigalles so they take longer to break in. All I can suggest is keep wearing them to break them in (I wear all my new pairs around the house for a while to brealk them in) and suffer a bit in the mean time!!!

The Lucifers are a gorgeous style but I have to admit they aren't the most comfortbale CLs even compared to normal Pigalle 120s.


----------



## PetitColibri

stilly said:


> Hi *PetitColibri*!!!
> 
> You can try the gel insoles but I'm not sure it will help. I haven't tried them myself.
> The leather on the Lucifers seems to be a bit stiffer than normal Pigalles so they take longer to break in. All I can suggest is keep wearing them to break them in (I wear all my new pairs around the house for a while to brealk them in) and suffer a bit in the mean time!!!
> 
> The Lucifers are a gorgeous style but I have to admit they aren't the most comfortbale CLs even compared to normal Pigalle 120s.



thanks so much for your help !
I will try to do that !


----------



## stilly

Nude Lady Peeps from last weekend...


----------



## fumi

What a great summer outfit!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Nude Lady Peeps from last weekend...


 Lovely light summer outfit stilly and the nude LP's are great!


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> Nude Lady Peeps from last weekend...


Perfect match, the LPs look awesome on you!!
Did you find the LPs comfy than the Pigalles?


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> Nude Lady Peeps from last weekend...


 
HOTTTTT!!! :sunnies


----------



## cl-pig

given the time and effort you take into each post, you should seriously consider starting your own fashion blog and add even more details and pictures- a mere few lines in a forum is insufficient!


----------



## DebbiNC

Stilly, those LPs are really pretty and a great match!:okay:


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Nude Lady Peeps from last weekend...



Oh stilly! Those lady peeps are so beautiful on you! I wanted one so bad but unfortunately they never have my size.


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> What a great summer outfit!


 


beagly911 said:


> Lovely light summer outfit stilly and the nude LP's are great!


 


9distelle said:


> Perfect match, the LPs look awesome on you!!
> Did you find the LPs comfy than the Pigalles?


 


Dessye said:


> HOTTTTT!!! :sunnies


 


cl-pig said:


> given the time and effort you take into each post, you should seriously consider starting your own fashion blog and add even more details and pictures- a mere few lines in a forum is insufficient!


 


DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, those LPs are really pretty and a great match!:okay:


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Oh stilly! Those lady peeps are so beautiful on you! I wanted one so bad but unfortunately they never have my size.


 

Thanks so much *fumi, beagly, 9distelle, Dessye, cl-pig, DebbiNC *& *Lavender*!!!
I have to admit the Lady Peeps are pretty comfy compared to the Pigalles to wear on hot summer days!!!


----------



## brittany729

stilly said:


> Nude Lady Peeps from last weekend...


I love this look!


----------



## stilly

My new Blue Croc Annas with a little blue floral dress.
Nice and light for a hot day...


----------



## fumi

Very cute! I love the minimal look of the sandals!


----------



## ifinena

Ohhh the Annas!!
Perfect ensemble. The cut of the dress and the sexier-than-thou barely-there Annas. Awesome! Awesome!
The colour of the shoes is awesome too! May I ask where you got them please? Anna is one of the two styles that lured me to CL!


----------



## dc419

Blue croc annas are a gorgeous color!!!


----------



## DebbiNC

Stilly, 

If we wore the same size I'd be forced to raid your closet!! The Anna's are really cute! Perfect for summertime!


----------



## beagly911

Great look stilly and the Annas are TDF!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My new Blue Croc Annas with a little blue floral dress.
> Nice and light for a hot day...



Very pretty!


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> Very cute! I love the minimal look of the sandals!


 


ifinena said:


> Ohhh the Annas!!
> Perfect ensemble. The cut of the dress and the sexier-than-thou barely-there Annas. Awesome! Awesome!
> The colour of the shoes is awesome too! May I ask where you got them please? Anna is one of the two styles that lured me to CL!


 


dc419 said:


> Blue croc annas are a gorgeous color!!!


 


DebbiNC said:


> Stilly,
> 
> If we wore the same size I'd be forced to raid your closet!! The Anna's are really cute! Perfect for summertime!


 


beagly911 said:


> Great look stilly and the Annas are TDF!!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very pretty!


 

Thanks so much* fumi, ifinena, dc, DebbiNC, beagly* &* Lavender*!!!


----------



## stilly

ifinena said:


> Ohhh the Annas!!
> Perfect ensemble. The cut of the dress and the sexier-than-thou barely-there Annas. Awesome! Awesome!
> The colour of the shoes is awesome too! May I ask where you got them please? Anna is one of the two styles that lured me to CL!


 

Thanks* ifinena*!!!

I got them off eBay a few weeks ago.
I've been waiting to get a pair of Annas for a while and finally a pair came up in my size. I love the bare, strappy look!!!


----------



## stilly

From last week, Black Piggies with a floral dress...


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

stilly said:


> From last week, Black Piggies with a floral dress...



Always looking great!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> From last week, Black Piggies with a floral dress...


 Lovely dress stilly and the piggies look great with it!!


----------



## Flip88

stilly said:
			
		

> From last week, Black Piggies with a floral dress...



Gorgeous match


----------



## Flip88

stilly said:
			
		

> My new Blue Croc Annas with a little blue floral dress.
> Nice and light for a hot day...



Wonderful.  Such style.


----------



## dbeth

Your Blue anna's are gorgeous Stilly! the color is so vibrant! Also loving your b&w floral dress---I am a huge fan of floral dresses, I have a closet full!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> From last week, Black Piggies with a floral dress...



Very pretty! Simple and classic. I'm waiting for those to be available.


----------



## Prada_Princess

stilly said:


> My new Blue Croc Annas with a little blue floral dress.
> Nice and light for a hot day...



Loving these sandals.


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> My new Blue Croc Annas with a little blue floral dress.
> Nice and light for a hot day...


these minimal sandal they look stunning on you!!


----------



## martinaa

stilly said:


> From last week, Black Piggies with a floral dress...



Lovely outfit


----------



## stilly

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Always looking great!


 


beagly911 said:


> Lovely dress stilly and the piggies look great with it!!


 


Flip88 said:


> Wonderful. Such style.


 


dbeth said:


> Your Blue anna's are gorgeous Stilly! the color is so vibrant! Also loving your b&w floral dress---I am a huge fan of floral dresses, I have a closet full!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very pretty! Simple and classic. I'm waiting for those to be available.


 


Prada_Princess said:


> Loving these sandals.


 


9distelle said:


> these minimal sandal they look stunning on you!!


 


martinaa said:


> Lovely outfit


 
Thanks so much *CRISPEDROSA, beagly, Flip, dbeth, Lavender, Prada_Princess, 9distelle* & *martinaa*!!!


----------



## stilly

My uniform for work earlier this week...Nude Bananas with a Blue Pleated Dress. I love these shoes for the summer months!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Sexy heels!


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> My uniform for work earlier this week...Nude Bananas with a Blue Pleated Dress. I love these shoes for the summer months!!!


Bananas look perfect on you!!


----------



## dbeth

Oh how I LOVE nude patents!!!! Beautiful Stilly!!! It's nice to see you switch it up a bit, but I will always know you as the Pigalle Queen.


----------



## nkattman

would LOVE a side by side shot of the nude bananas and lady peeps just for reference! I'm quite curious


----------



## fumi

The shoes look great on you!


----------



## DebbiNC

Stilly, as always your collection never ceases to amaze! Lookin' good!


----------



## CCbeige

stilly said:


> You girls have inspired me to start my own thread dedicated to my beloved collection of CL Pigalles.
> 
> Later I'll post my growing collection of non-Pigalle CLs (thus the Plus in the thread title) here but I'd like to start by introducing you to my pigalle collection.
> 
> Most of the pics you'll see here will be modeling shots featuring me in my CLs with a variety of dresses, skirts and skinny jeans (I almost never wear pants). I keep a camera near my foyer and tend to take pictures of my outfits when I leave the house. What you'll see here is a collection of photos that I've amassed over the past 3 years or so.
> 
> I'll try to update the thread a few times week with new pics.
> 
> To start out, below are pictures of my pigalle collection along with pictures of my "pigalle cousins"...the lovas and twistchats which I also adore.
> 
> So here is a shot of my base pigalle collection, all 120s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shoes pictured above are:
> 
> *Front Row:* Pigalle 120 Black Patent (Sculpted Heel), Pigalle 120 Black/Brown Leopard Patent, Pigalle 120 Black/Blue Leopard Patent, Pigalle 120 Black Patent, Pigalle 120 Crepe Satin/Lace Bouquet, Pigalle 120 Red Patent Calf
> 
> *Back Row: *Pigalle 120 Black Patent, Pigalle 120 Black Kid, Pigalle 120 Cork, Pigalle 120 White Grease Patent Calf, Pigalle 120 Jean Blue Denim, Pigalle 120 Black Patent



WOW!!!im in awe!!! as im looking at your pigalle collection im super tempted to preorder me a pair. Pigalle looks so classy and feminine but im affraid i couldn't walk in ii...could u give me some inputs on how comfy they are? if i could walk in them for 6hrs then im good )


----------



## CCbeige

stilly said:


> Nude Lady Peeps from last weekend...


So pretty! the nude match your legs perfectly ...


----------



## CCbeige

stilly said:


> Some more pics of my Blue Tashaf 120s...here with a cream & silver dress and blue sweater...


Gorgeous Blue!!! im really in love with your shoes


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Sexy heels!


 


9distelle said:


> Bananas look perfect on you!!


 


dbeth said:


> Oh how I LOVE nude patents!!!! Beautiful Stilly!!! It's nice to see you switch it up a bit, but I will always know you as the Pigalle Queen.


 


fumi said:


> The shoes look great on you!


 


DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, as always your collection never ceases to amaze! Lookin' good!


 


CCbeige said:


> So pretty! the nude match your legs perfectly ...


 
Thanks *Lavender, 9distelle, dbeth, fumi, DebbiNC* & *CCBeige*!!!


----------



## stilly

CCbeige said:


> WOW!!!im in awe!!! as im looking at your pigalle collection im super tempted to preorder me a pair. Pigalle looks so classy and feminine but im affraid i couldn't walk in ii...could u give me some inputs on how comfy they are? if i could walk in them for 6hrs then im good )


 
Thanks so much *CCbeige*!!!

If you don't wear high heels a lot, it might take you a little practice to get used to walking in Pigalles. I can wear them all day at work but I have an office job where I sit most of the day and I can slip them off from time to time. 

Pigalles are a classic, timeless amd sexy style though and I highly recommend them!!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## stilly

nkattman said:


> would LOVE a side by side shot of the nude bananas and lady peeps just for reference! I'm quite curious


 
Here a couple of pics comparing the Nude Bananas to the Lady Peeps. There really isn't that much of a difference except the Bananas have a lower cut vamp and a slightly lower heel at 140mm vs. 150mm for the Lady Peeps.

The first 3 pics shows the Lady Peeps on the left and Bananas on the right.
The last 2 pics have the LPs on the right.


----------



## stilly

I wore my Coral Pigalle 120s with a little floral dress on a hot night out last night...


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I wore my Coral Pigalle 120s with a little floral dress on a hot night out last night...


 Your Bananas are terrific, the Coral Pigalles look gorgeous with your dress.  Just got internet access after the storms so I'm playing catch up!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I wore my Coral Pigalle 120s with a little floral dress on a hot night out last night...



I love your dress! Its so beautiful! The outfit is amazing!


----------



## dc419

The coral is gorgeous!!! I have been wanting a coral pair forever!!! 
They're stunning on you!!



stilly said:


> I wore my Coral Pigalle 120s with a little floral dress on a hot night out last night...


----------



## fumi

stilly said:


> I wore my Coral Pigalle 120s with a little floral dress on a hot night out last night...



The Coral pigalles go so well with the dress!


----------



## CCbeige

stilly said:
			
		

> Thanks so much CCbeige!!!
> 
> If you don't wear high heels a lot, it might take you a little practice to get used to walking in Pigalles. I can wear them all day at work but I have an office job where I sit most of the day and I can slip them off from time to time.
> 
> Pigalles are a classic, timeless amd sexy style though and I highly recommend them!!! Good Luck!!!



Thank you so much for your response )) yes, they are very timeless and sexiest of all pumps! I think I'd get me pigalle 100 since I'm yet mastered in heels lol. How about sizing? I'm a size 6 would u think I shoulf go up a 1/2 size in these or tts? Thanks in advance


----------



## martinaa

I love the coral!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The coral is stunning! And so great with the dress!


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> My Isado 120s coming back from work.
> 
> These are actually a dark charcoal gray color not black and they have a more rounded toe.
> 
> Here I wore them with a charcoal J. Crew dress and black cashmere sweater.


 They look stunning!


----------



## Mingx2

Stilly, you are such an inspiration!  Love every single pair and you look awesome in all of them.


----------



## dbeth

BEAUTIFUL Stilly!!!!!!!!!!! I wouldn't mind having coral piggies!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I wore my Coral Pigalle 120s with a little floral dress on a hot night out last night...


Stilly,

As ever you look amazing, the coral is a lovely vibrant summer colour and your collection of shoes is just out of this world. You must have one heck of a closet space!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Your Bananas are terrific, the Coral Pigalles look gorgeous with your dress. Just got internet access after the storms so I'm playing catch up!!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love your dress! Its so beautiful! The outfit is amazing!


 


dc419 said:


> The coral is gorgeous!!! I have been wanting a coral pair forever!!!
> They're stunning on you!!


 


fumi said:


> The Coral pigalles go so well with the dress!


 


CCbeige said:


> Thank you so much for your response )) yes, they are very timeless and sexiest of all pumps! I think I'd get me pigalle 100 since I'm yet mastered in heels lol. How about sizing? I'm a size 6 would u think I shoulf go up a 1/2 size in these or tts? Thanks in advance


 


martinaa said:


> I love the coral!!


 


CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> The coral is stunning! And so great with the dress!


 


peggy13 said:


> They look stunning!


 


Mingx2 said:


> Stilly, you are such an inspiration! Love every single pair and you look awesome in all of them.


 


dbeth said:


> BEAUTIFUL Stilly!!!!!!!!!!! I wouldn't mind having coral piggies!


 
Thanks so much *beagly, Lavender, dc, fumi, CCbeige, martinaa, CuTe_ClAsSy, peggy, Mingx2* and *dbeth*!!!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Stilly,
> 
> As ever you look amazing, the coral is a lovely vibrant summer colour and your collection of shoes is just out of this world. You must have one heck of a closet space!


 
Thanks *Kayapo*!!!
Unfortunately my shoe collection has run amuck and many a pair of shoes have broken out of the closet!!! Every weekend I say I'll organize my closet but that day has yet to come...


----------



## stilly

CCbeige said:


> Thank you so much for your response )) yes, they are very timeless and sexiest of all pumps! I think I'd get me pigalle 100 since I'm yet mastered in heels lol. How about sizing? I'm a size 6 would u think I shoulf go up a 1/2 size in these or tts? Thanks in advance


 
Thanks so much *CCbeige*!!!
I'd say tts on the Pigalle 100s but I don't own the 100s.
Do a quick search on Pigalle 100's sizing to see what the other ladies think. 
Its really only the 120s that you have to go down a half to one full size due to the extra pitch.

I'd recommend buying them from somewhere that takes returns in case they don't fit. I think Saks.com may still have the Pigalle 100s listed.

Good luck!!!


----------



## CCbeige

stilly said:
			
		

> Thanks so much CCbeige!!!
> I'd say tts on the Pigalle 100s but I don't own the 100s.
> Do a quick search on Pigalle 100's sizing to see what the other ladies think.
> Its really only the 120s that you have to go down a half to one full size due to the extra pitch.
> 
> I'd recommend buying them from somewhere that takes returns in case they don't fit. I think Saks.com may still have the Pigalle 100s listed.
> 
> Good luck!!!



That's lovely! I appreciated your thought &advice stilly ..I saw pigalle 100 on net-a-porter so excited to get it


----------



## floridasun8

I just finished going through all 114 pages of this thread and I must say that Stilly....I ENVY your collection!   Even though I LOVE the pigalle and have tried it on many times, I have yet to have a pair!   They are still on my wish list.  They look great on you though and I love the fact that you trot around in your 120s daily!


----------



## stilly

floridasun8 said:


> I just finished going through all 114 pages of this thread and I must say that Stilly....I ENVY your collection! Even though I LOVE the pigalle and have tried it on many times, I have yet to have a pair! They are still on my wish list. They look great on you though and I love the fact that you trot around in your 120s daily!


 
Thanks* floridasun*!!!
The Black Patent Pigalle 120s were my first pair of CLs many years ago and the love gets stronger every year!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Lipsinka 120s with a Black Dot shirtdress to work

I intended to return these months ago because I'd way overspent my CL budget but I couldn't bring myself to do it. I'm happy I kept them!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Those are extremely sexy on you! I love them!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Hot hot hot!!!


----------



## fumi

These shoes are so hot!


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

stilly said:
			
		

> Black Kid Lipsinka 120s with a Black Dot shirtdress to work
> 
> I intended to return these months ago because I'd way overspent my CL budget but I couldn't bring myself to do it. I'm happy I kept them!!!



LOVE these! I want a pair SO bad...are they tts for you, or size down like a typical Pigalle 120?


----------



## HeelAddict

Adore the lipsinkas so glad u didn't return them. Stunning as always  On a slight side note Stilly can I ask u what size are ur MBB's and what is the insole measurement if it's not too much trouble? Thanks. Can't wait for ur next outfit update love ur collection of heels and I admire how u wear them all to work!! Braver woman than I  x


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are extremely sexy on you! I love them!


 


CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Hot hot hot!!!


 


fumi said:


> These shoes are so hot!


 
Thanks so much* Lavender, CuTe_ClAsSy* & *fumi*!!!


----------



## stilly

Oakenfoldgodess said:


> LOVE these! I want a pair SO bad...are they tts for you, or size down like a typical Pigalle 120?


 
Thanks *Oakenfoldgodess*!!!
I got my usual 1/2 size down on the Lipsinkas just like the Pigalle 120s but they are a bit tight so I'd recommend tts.


----------



## stilly

HeelAddict said:


> Adore the lipsinkas so glad u didn't return them. Stunning as always  On a slight side note Stilly can I ask u what size are ur MBB's and what is the insole measurement if it's not too much trouble? Thanks. Can't wait for ur next outfit update love ur collection of heels and I admire how u wear them all to work!! Braver woman than I  x


 
Thanks so much* HeelAddict*!!!

I got the MBBs in a 40 which is a half size down from my normal CL size.
I measure 10 1/4 inches on the MBB insole.
Hope it helps...Good Luck!!!


----------



## HeelAddict

stilly said:
			
		

> Thanks so much HeelAddict!!!
> 
> I got the MBBs in a 40 which is a half size down from my normal CL size.
> I measure 10 1/4 inches on the MBB insole.
> Hope it helps...Good Luck!!!



Thanks so much for your help Stilly. A pair came up on eBay and these are my UHG so I jumped in. Hopefully they will fit


----------



## Oakenfoldgodess

Thanks girl!  Def going to get a pair! You look great in them. 



stilly said:


> Thanks *Oakenfoldgodess*!!!
> I got my usual 1/2 size down on the Lipsinkas just like the Pigalle 120s but they are a bit tight so I'd recommend tts.


----------



## Jönathan

stilly said:


> Black Kid Lipsinka 120s with a Black Dot shirtdress to work
> 
> I intended to return these months ago because I'd way overspent my CL budget but I couldn't bring myself to do it. I'm happy I kept them!!!



Absolutely gorgeous!

stilly, you always look so effortless in your Pigalles and stilettos!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Black Kid Lipsinka 120s with a Black Dot shirtdress to work
> 
> I intended to return these months ago because I'd way overspent my CL budget but I couldn't bring myself to do it. I'm happy I kept them!!!


 Lovely look stilly!


----------



## stilly

Jönathan;22302946 said:
			
		

> Absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> stilly, you always look so effortless in your Pigalles and stilettos!


 


beagly911 said:


> Lovely look stilly!


 
Thanks so much *Jönathan* & *beagly*!!!


----------



## stilly

Went out shopping today but with temps over 100, I wore a light dress and my Black Kid Banana 140s


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> Went out shopping today but with temps over 100, I wore a light dress and my Black Kid Banana 140s


You wear Bananas beautifully!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Went out shopping today but with temps over 100, I wore a light dress and my Black Kid Banana 140s


 Great light dress and your Banana's are fabulous!  You inspire me all the time stilly!


----------



## stilly

9distelle said:


> You wear Bananas beautifully!!


 


beagly911 said:


> Great light dress and your Banana's are fabulous! You inspire me all the time stilly!


 
Thanks* 9distelle* & *beagly*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Piggies with a J Crew pencil skirt & top...


----------



## Doglover1610

Great as always!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

stilly said:


> Went out shopping today but with temps over 100, I wore a light dress and my Black Kid Banana 140s



This dress is so cute! You look amazing!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Went out shopping today but with temps over 100, I wore a light dress and my Black Kid Banana 140s



I love that style!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Black Kid Piggies with a J Crew pencil skirt & top...



I love the classic pumps with a pencil skirt!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Went out shopping today but with temps over 100, I wore a light dress and my Black Kid Banana 140s





stilly said:


> Black Kid Piggies with a J Crew pencil skirt & top...




Stilly, love both of your outfits!  The Banana pumps look awesome with the light dress...and what an I say about the black kid Pigalles with the pencil skirt? (Very nice!)

Even in 100 degree heat, you were probably cooler than those who were running around in torn jeans, t-shirts and flip flops!


----------



## Brazucaa

stilly said:


> Black Kid Piggies with a J Crew pencil skirt & top...


 
Glad you are working on your relationship with pencil skirts - you look good in them.

B


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Black Kid Piggies with a J Crew pencil skirt & top...


 Wonderful classic look stilly!!  You have to be the best dressed in the office!!


----------



## dbeth

Looking HOT in that pencil skirt Stilly!!!! I would love to try one, but I don't think I could pull it off.


----------



## stilly

Doglover1610 said:


> Great as always!


 


CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> This dress is so cute! You look amazing!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love that style!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the classic pumps with a pencil skirt!


 


Brazucaa said:


> Glad you are working on your relationship with pencil skirts - you look good in them.
> 
> B


 


beagly911 said:


> Wonderful classic look stilly!! You have to be the best dressed in the office!!


 


dbeth said:


> Looking HOT in that pencil skirt Stilly!!!! I would love to try one, but I don't think I could pull it off.


 
Thanks so much *Doglover, CuTe_ClAsSy, Lavender, Brazucaa, beagly* & *dbeth*!!!


----------



## stilly

DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, love both of your outfits! The Banana pumps look awesome with the light dress...and what an I say about the black kid Pigalles with the pencil skirt? (Very nice!)
> 
> Even in 100 degree heat, you were probably cooler than those who were running around in torn jeans, t-shirts and flip flops!


 
Thanks *DebbiNC*!!!

With so many pairs of CLs to wear, I keep the flip flops to wear just around the house...


----------



## boutiqueaddict

stilly said:
			
		

> Went out shopping today but with temps over 100, I wore a light dress and my Black Kid Banana 140s



Stilly!  I've been watching your thread for awhile & just realized that I haven't posted to tell you how much I adore your style & collection!  You've always offered the best advice to my questions here on TPF to boot!  Thank you doll & you really do rock those Bananas!  Beautiful!  .


----------



## stilly

boutiqueaddict said:


> Stilly! I've been watching your thread for awhile & just realized that I haven't posted to tell you how much I adore your style & collection! You've always offered the best advice to my questions here on TPF to boot! Thank you doll & you really do rock those Bananas! Beautiful! .


 
Thanks so much *boutiqueaddict*!!!
I'm happy to help where I can!!!


----------



## stilly

The newest addition to my Pigalle collection...Cream Jazz Pigalle 120's


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> The newest addition to my Pigalle collection...Cream Jazz Pigalle 120's


 WOW, absolutely fabulous stilly!!!!


----------



## boutiqueaddict

stilly said:
			
		

> The newest addition to my Pigalle collection...Cream Jazz Pigalle 120's



Aww...you are too nice!  Those cream jazz pigalles are just so elegant.  What a beautiful color on you.  Congrats on that classic beauty!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Love the super cute outfit!!


----------



## anemonerose

stilly said:


> The newest addition to my Pigalle collection...Cream Jazz Pigalle 120's



How I miss those old pigalle styles.. Much superior architecture in my opinion


----------



## fumi

The color goes great with your skin tone!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

stilly said:


> The newest addition to my Pigalle collection...Cream Jazz Pigalle 120's



So gorgeous *stilly*!!!!


----------



## Brazucaa

stilly said:


> The newest addition to my Pigalle collection...Cream Jazz Pigalle 120's


 
Wonderful! Terribly stylish! A nice addition to your closet.

B


----------



## martinaa

Fabulous!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> The newest addition to my Pigalle collection...Cream Jazz Pigalle 120's



Those are supper sexy!!!!


----------



## Flip88

You have the most amazing collection and,  as always,  they look great on you.


----------



## dbeth

Stilly these are soooo pretty!! Love them!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> WOW, absolutely fabulous stilly!!!!


 


boutiqueaddict said:


> Aww...you are too nice! Those cream jazz pigalles are just so elegant. What a beautiful color on you. Congrats on that classic beauty!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the super cute outfit!!


 


anemonerose said:


> How I miss those old pigalle styles.. Much superior architecture in my opinion


 


fumi said:


> The color goes great with your skin tone!


 


CRISPEDROSA said:


> So gorgeous *stilly*!!!!


 


Brazucaa said:


> Wonderful! Terribly stylish! A nice addition to your closet.
> 
> B


 


martinaa said:


> Fabulous!!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are supper sexy!!!!


 


Flip88 said:


> You have the most amazing collection and, as always, they look great on you.


 

Thanks so much *beagly, boutiqueaddict, Lavender, anemonerose, fumi, CRISPEDROSA, Brazucca, martinaa* & *Flip*!!!


----------



## stilly

I finally organized my closet a bit this weekend and I managed to get all my Pigalles into one section. 

Much to my surprise I'm up to...(gulp)...42 pairs...


----------



## stilly

A little break from the Piggies...Black Kid Casadei Blades with an ombre dress & black cardi...


----------



## dbeth

FAB Stilly! I love Ombre, always so pretty with the mix of colors.

42 pairs......And you know that's not the last. :greengrin:


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> A little break from the Piggies...Black Kid Casadei Blades with an ombre dress & black cardi...


 Beautiful look stilly!!  Love your closet!


----------



## DebbiNC

Stilly, forty-two pairs and counting! Looks like we may need another group photo session!!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> I finally organized my closet a bit this weekend and I managed to get all my Pigalles into one section.
> 
> Much to my surprise I'm up to...(gulp)...42 pairs...





stilly said:


> A little break from the Piggies...Black Kid Casadei Blades with an ombre dress & black cardi...


Awesome closet, congrats!!
Great outfit & Casadei Blades look great on you!! Are they pretty comfy compared to Pigalles?


----------



## fumi

I can't get enough of those Casadei heels! They are so sexy!


----------



## boutiqueaddict

stilly said:
			
		

> A little break from the Piggies...Black Kid Casadei Blades with an ombre dress & black cardi...



Stilly!  Wow those Blades look amazing on you! I absolutely adore these shoes!  You are so lucky to have scored these beauties!    How do they feel compared to the Pigalle 120?  Do they run narrow like the pigalle?  They look like they have a longer toe box, but somehow they look more difficult to walk in.  Ty Stilly!  BTW you look phenomenal as always!


----------



## Mandiixo

I love them!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I finally organized my closet a bit this weekend and I managed to get all my Pigalles into one section.
> 
> Much to my surprise I'm up to...(gulp)...42 pairs...



Stilly I love how you organize you heels. How long have you been collecting your heels for?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> A little break from the Piggies...Black Kid Casadei Blades with an ombre dress & black cardi...[/QUOT
> 
> Thats a cute dress!


----------



## stilly

dbeth said:


> FAB Stilly! I love Ombre, always so pretty with the mix of colors.
> 
> 42 pairs......And you know that's not the last. :greengrin:


 


beagly911 said:


> Beautiful look stilly!! Love your closet!


 


DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, forty-two pairs and counting! Looks like we may need another group photo session!! Keep up the good work!


 


fumi said:


> I can't get enough of those Casadei heels! They are so sexy!


 


Mandiixo said:


> I love them!!!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> stilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little break from the Piggies...Black Kid Casadei Blades with an ombre dress & black cardi...[/QUOT
> 
> Thats a cute dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *dbeth, beagly, DebbiNC, fumi, Mandiixo & Lavender!!! *
Click to expand...


----------



## stilly

9distelle said:


> Awesome closet, congrats!!
> Great outfit & Casadei Blades look great on you!! Are they pretty comfy compared to Pigalles?


 
Thanks *9distelle*!!!

The Casadei Blades are a little tighter than my Pigalles but the leather is so soft that I find them a bit more comfy.


----------



## stilly

boutiqueaddict said:


> Stilly! Wow those Blades look amazing on you! I absolutely adore these shoes! You are so lucky to have scored these beauties! How do they feel compared to the Pigalle 120? Do they run narrow like the pigalle? They look like they have a longer toe box, but somehow they look more difficult to walk in. Ty Stilly! BTW you look phenomenal as always!


 
Thanks* boutiqueaddict*!!!

The Casadei Blades are a lttle more comfortable than the Pigalles and they're no more difficult to walk in. I think they're actually a bit wider and the leather is certainly much softer. I love them for going out at night!!!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Stilly I love how you organize you heels. How long have you been collecting your heels for?


 
Thanks *Lavender*!!!

I spent some time organizing my closet last weekend and I decided to put all the Piggies together. I started my collection back in 2006 with my first pair of Black Patent Pigalles. That has now balloned into the collection you see. What I didn't show was the other 40 or so pairs of non-Pigalle CLs that I own that are on the opposite side...


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Lady Peeps with a Polka Dot Dress...


----------



## BattyBugs

You've been busy, Stilly. Nice additions!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Black Patent Lady Peeps with a Polka Dot Dress...



Cute outfit!!! I would love to own a beautiful collection like yours one day.


----------



## Doglover1610

Beautiful!


----------



## stilly

BattyBugs said:


> You've been busy, Stilly. Nice additions!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute outfit!!! I would love to own a beautiful collection like yours one day.


 


Doglover1610 said:


> Beautiful!


 
Thanks so much *Batty, Lavender* & *Doglover*!!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Black Patent Lady Peeps with a Polka Dot Dress...


 Great outfit stilly, the skirt is awesome!!!  Not to mention the CL's!!! haha  I always love seeing what you pair with your CL's!!


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> Black Patent Lady Peeps with a Polka Dot Dress...


lovely outfit & LPs look perfect on you!! How do you find in them compared to Pigalles? Do you find that LPs are more comfy than Pigalle despite the heel height or equal?


----------



## kaz37

Great collection!


----------



## Tootie_

OMG! i love your collection. I need to start a CL collection of Pigalles for work!! 

xxxxx


----------



## laurenychu

stilly said:


> Black Patent Lady Peeps with a Polka Dot Dress...



i think you just pushed me over the edge...lady peeps must be my next shoe!


----------



## char91

Hi Ladies, I'm new here and would like a bit of advice from you!
I would like to buy a pair of Pigalles 120 online but I'm not sure what size I am! My foot measures 9 and 1/5 inches and 3 and 1/2 inches across the widest part which is the ball of the foot. I've tried the Biancas in size 38 but found them slightly too big so I presume I am a 37.5. I'm usually a US 7.5. Should I size down a full size or just half a size? Thanks so much!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Great outfit stilly, the skirt is awesome!!! Not to mention the CL's!!! haha I always love seeing what you pair with your CL's!!


 


9distelle said:


> lovely outfit & LPs look perfect on you!! How do you find in them compared to Pigalles? Do you find that LPs are more comfy than Pigalle despite the heel height or equal?


 


kaz37 said:


> Great collection!


 


Tootie_ said:


> OMG! i love your collection. I need to start a CL collection of Pigalles for work!!
> 
> xxxxx


 


laurenychu said:


> i think you just pushed me over the edge...lady peeps must be my next shoe!


 
Thanks so much *beagly, 9distelle, kaz, Tootie* & *laurenychu*!!!


----------



## stilly

9distelle said:


> lovely outfit & LPs look perfect on you!! How do you find in them compared to Pigalles? Do you find that LPs are more comfy than Pigalle despite the heel height or equal?


 
Thanks *9distelle*!!!

I find the LPs to a be a little more comfy than the Pigalles since they have the platform to offset the heel height and the open toe so your toes aren't all squeezed in. I love them so much I have 3 pairs!!!


----------



## stilly

char91 said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm new here and would like a bit of advice from you!
> I would like to buy a pair of Pigalles 120 online but I'm not sure what size I am! My foot measures 9 and 1/5 inches and 3 and 1/2 inches across the widest part which is the ball of the foot. I've tried the Biancas in size 38 but found them slightly too big so I presume I am a 37.5. I'm usually a US 7.5. Should I size down a full size or just half a size? Thanks so much!


 
Hi *char1*!!!

I'd recommend going a full size down on the Pigalles 120s if the Biancas are still big on you. Most ladies size down a half to a full size for the Pigalle 120s. I usually go down a half size but some of my Pigalles are a full size down. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore my Titis to work yesterday with a new, little striped jacket...


----------



## fumi

stilly said:


> I wore my Titis to work yesterday with a new, little striped jacket...



This is a great outfit!


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> I wore my Titis to work yesterday with a new, little striped jacket...


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I wore my Titis to work yesterday with a new, little striped jacket...


 Fabulous stilly!!  I love the striped jacket...ok how do you walk in your Titi's?  I'm still not able to wear mine for very long.


----------



## char91

stilly said:


> Hi *char1*!!!
> 
> I'd recommend going a full size down on the Pigalles 120s if the Biancas are still big on you. Most ladies size down a half to a full size for the Pigalle 120s. I usually go down a half size but some of my Pigalles are a full size down.
> 
> Good luck!!!



Thanks so much stilly! Btw, awesome thread you have here!


----------



## Brazucaa

stilly said:


> I wore my Titis to work yesterday with a new, little striped jacket...


 

Great Jacket, Stilly. Only someone with an elegant, svelte silhouette such as yours could pull that one off.

B


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I wore my Titis to work yesterday with a new, little striped jacket...



Sexy Sexy!!! The titi look amazing on you. I tried a pair but can never walk and the arch is too high for me. They look fabulous on you!


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> I wore my Titis to work yesterday with a new, little striped jacket...


Like the outfit & how Titis look on you!!


----------



## AEGIS

stilly said:


> A little break from the Piggies...Black Kid Casadei Blades with an ombre dress & black cardi...



pretty dress!


----------



## bebedawl

VERY impressive collection! They look hard to walk in though (Pigalle) your feet look really crammed in tight


----------



## girlfrommoscow

stilly said:
			
		

> A little break from the Piggies...Black Kid Casadei Blades with an ombre dress & black cardi...



These Casadei are so unique!! 
Who makes the ombre dress if you dont mind me asking? I love your style!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> A little break from the Piggies...Black Kid Casadei Blades with an ombre dress & black cardi...


 
just catching up with your lastest posts - love the dress and nice to see the blades getting an outing. I am finding it hard to resist the latest colourways - how about you?


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> This is a great outfit!


 


Dessye said:


>


 


char91 said:


> Thanks so much stilly! Btw, awesome thread you have here!


 


Brazucaa said:


> Great Jacket, Stilly. Only someone with an elegant, svelte silhouette such as yours could pull that one off.
> 
> B


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Sexy Sexy!!! The titi look amazing on you. I tried a pair but can never walk and the arch is too high for me. They look fabulous on you!


 


9distelle said:


> Like the outfit & how Titis look on you!!


 


AEGIS said:


> pretty dress!


 


bebedawl said:


> VERY impressive collection! They look hard to walk in though (Pigalle) your feet look really crammed in tight


 


girlfrommoscow said:


> These Casadei are so unique!!
> Who makes the ombre dress if you dont mind me asking? I love your style!!!


 
Thanks so much *fumi, Dessye, char, Brazucaa, Lavender, 9distelle, AEGIS, bebedawl* & *girlfrommoscow*!!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Fabulous stilly!! I love the striped jacket...ok how do you walk in your Titi's? I'm still not able to wear mine for very long.


 
Thanks *beagly*!!!
I don't find the Titis that hard to wear. I wear the Fetichas all the time though and the heel is very similar. The peep toe give my toes a little break from the Pigalles.


----------



## stilly

girlfrommoscow said:


> These Casadei are so unique!!
> Who makes the ombre dress if you dont mind me asking? I love your style!!!


 
Thanks *girlfrommoscow*!!!
I'll have to dig out the dress and see the label...I packed it away last week when I organized my closet...


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> just catching up with your lastest posts - love the dress and nice to see the blades getting an outing. I am finding it hard to resist the latest colourways - how about you?


 
Thanks* Kayapo*!!!

Aside from the basic black I find myself buying a lot of vintage looking dresses.
I love the look of the dresses and skirts of the 50's and 60's.
I've also gotten a little into the neon colors as well with my Pigalles and some jeans and dresses in bright yellow.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

stilly said:


> Thanks *girlfrommoscow*!!!
> I'll have to dig out the dress and see the label...I packed it away last week when I organized my closet...



Oh its ok, dont worry!!!) dont pull it out for that)) i know how it is packing things and organizing, i am actually going through the same right now, i have way too many dresses and i really should not be asking about more hahahahah

I just love how you pair your skirts with all those piggies and more...its perfect)))


----------



## stilly

I went to a shower over the weekend and decided to wear my Denim Blue Pigalle 120s with a vintagey light blue striped Anthro dress...


----------



## fumi

I love how well the Pigalles go with the dress!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I went to a shower over the weekend and decided to wear my Denim Blue Pigalle 120s with a vintagey light blue striped Anthro dress...


 Oh what a great look stilly!!!  I love the dress and the denim Pigalles are perfect!!


----------



## dhampir2005

stilly said:


> A little break from the Piggies...Black Kid Casadei Blades with an ombre dress & black cardi...



Stilly! I love this dress! Can I ask where you got it so I can go seeking my own?


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

OMG ...     ... Stilly you are stunning as always ... love your shoes and modeling pics ...     !


----------



## Brazucaa

stilly said:


> I went to a shower over the weekend and decided to wear my Denim Blue Pigalle 120s with a vintagey light blue striped Anthro dress...


 
You always find a way to surprise us, Stilly!... I am sure you know which is my favourite pic... lol. Congratulations.

B


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> I love how well the Pigalles go with the dress!


 


beagly911 said:


> Oh what a great look stilly!!! I love the dress and the denim Pigalles are perfect!!


 


CLShoe_Lover said:


> OMG ...     ... Stilly you are stunning as always ... love your shoes and modeling pics ...     !


 


Brazucaa said:


> You always find a way to surprise us, Stilly!... I am sure you know which is my favourite pic... lol. Congratulations.
> 
> B


 

Thanks so much* fumi, beagly, CLShoe_Lover* & *Brazucaa*!!!


----------



## stilly

dhampir2005 said:


> Stilly! I love this dress! Can I ask where you got it so I can go seeking my own?


 
Thanks *dhampir*!!!

You're the 2nd person who has asked me where I got that dress but unfortunately I don't recall wear I bought it and I've packed it away in a recent closet reorganization. (I own so many dresses I've lost count). I think I bought it from a flash sale on HauteLook but if I find the dress this weekend I'll let you know.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

fumi said:


> I love how well the Pigalles go with the dress!



Very cute stilly!


----------



## Banchee

Ahhhhh-mayyy-zingggg!!! I'm so jealous!!


----------



## gfairenoughh

DANNNNNGGGG. Bangin collection! I personally cannot walk in pigalles, women who can amaze me!


----------



## dhampir2005

stilly said:


> Thanks *dhampir*!!!
> 
> You're the 2nd person who has asked me where I got that dress but unfortunately I don't recall wear I bought it and I've packed it away in a recent closet reorganization. (I own so many dresses I've lost count). I think I bought it from a flash sale on HauteLook but if I find the dress this weekend I'll let you know.



Thank you Stilly! I really appreciate it


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very cute stilly!


 


Banchee said:


> Ahhhhh-mayyy-zingggg!!! I'm so jealous!!


 


gfairenoughh said:


> DANNNNNGGGG. Bangin collection! I personally cannot walk in pigalles, women who can amaze me!


 
Thanks so much *Lavender, Banchee* & *gfairenoughh*!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore the Red Piggies today for a lttle Friday burst of color...


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I wore the Red Piggies today for a lttle Friday burst of color...


 Lovely Friday look stilly!  You've inspired me to wear my red simples!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I wore the Red Piggies today for a lttle Friday burst of color...



Love the red! Its super sexy on you!


----------



## fumi

The red Pigalles look amazing!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> I wore the Red Piggies today for a lttle Friday burst of color...



Love the red Pigalles!


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

:urock:  :kiss:  !!!


----------



## 318Platinum

Stilly, Madison received two different Python Pigalles Thursday. Black Crystal and Moroccan Red Crystal! Your name are all over them! I love the Moroccan Red!


----------



## Flip88

318Platinum said:


> Stilly, Madison received two different Python Pigalles Thursday. Black Crystal and Moroccan Red Crystal! Your name are all over them! I love the Moroccan Red!



OMG .............


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Those are nice colors!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Lovely Friday look stilly! You've inspired me to wear my red simples!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the red! Its super sexy on you!


 


fumi said:


> The red Pigalles look amazing!


 


DebbiNC said:


> Love the red Pigalles!


 


CLShoe_Lover said:


> :urock:  :kiss:  !!!


 
Thanks* beagly, Lavender, fumi, DebbiNC* & *CLShoe_Lover*!!!


----------



## stilly

318Platinum said:


> Stilly, Madison received two different Python Pigalles Thursday. Black Crystal and Moroccan Red Crystal! Your name are all over them! I love the Moroccan Red!


 
These are gorgeous *Platinum*!!!

Unfortunately I've already broken my budget and I have 3 new pairs of Piggies in transit including a pair of exotics!!!


----------



## 318Platinum

stilly said:
			
		

> These are gorgeous Platinum!!!
> 
> Unfortunately I've already broken my budget and I have 3 new pairs of Piggies in transit including a pair of exotics!!!



Ooooooh, sounds divine!! I can't wait to see what you scored!! I have a pretty strong guess on the exotic you may have coming.


----------



## stilly

I've been loving the wedges that I've seen everyone wearing this season and when I saw these I had to have them.

For a change of pace from the Piggies, here are my new "heel-less" Zanotti heels...if that makes any sense. These are a little tricky to walk in but I didn't have any problems wearing them out to the movies over the weekend.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

stilly said:


> I've been loving the wedges that I've seen everyone wearing this season and when I saw these I had to have them.
> 
> For a change of pace from the Piggies, here are my new "heel-less" Zanotti heels...if that makes any sense. These are a little tricky to walk in but I didn't have any problems wearing them out to the movies over the weekend.



wow, those are insanely cool!!! congrats Stilly! It's so different from your usual Pigalle style lol


----------



## bougainvillier

stilly said:


> I've been loving the wedges that I've seen everyone wearing this season and when I saw these I had to have them.
> 
> For a change of pace from the Piggies, here are my new "heel-less" Zanotti heels...if that makes any sense. These are a little tricky to walk in but I didn't have any problems wearing them out to the movies over the weekend.



Wow amazing collection Stilly! I yet to own any pigalle 120 because of my stupid shoe size (34).. And these Zanottis are naughty! I saw them this weekend they are so cool in real life! Also - I love your Alti's I am thinking of getting a pair of black patent to play cool/sexy  Do you mind me asking what's your size in Alti 160mm? Compared to Pigalle 120, or VP or LP or Bianca 140 etc?


----------



## Jönathan

stilly said:


> I've been loving the wedges that I've seen everyone wearing this season and when I saw these I had to have them.
> 
> For a change of pace from the Piggies, here are my new "heel-less" Zanotti heels...if that makes any sense. These are a little tricky to walk in but I didn't have any problems wearing them out to the movies over the weekend.



I love them!  They look amazing on you! 
I've always been a big fan of Giuseppe Zanotti. I just picked up my first pair of Zanotti men's sneakers last weekend and I absolutely love them. The quality is incredible!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Oh stilly they are super sexy! Its different from the pigalles you usually wear but I love them on you!!! They are super sexy!!!


----------



## anemonerose

stilly said:


> I've been loving the wedges that I've seen everyone wearing this season and when I saw these I had to have them.
> 
> For a change of pace from the Piggies, here are my new "heel-less" Zanotti heels...if that makes any sense. These are a little tricky to walk in but I didn't have any problems wearing them out to the movies over the weekend.



Are those a size or two too small?


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> I've been loving the wedges that I've seen everyone wearing this season and when I saw these I had to have them.
> 
> For a change of pace from the Piggies, here are my new "heel-less" Zanotti heels...if that makes any sense. These are a little tricky to walk in but I didn't have any problems wearing them out to the movies over the weekend.


These Zanotti wedges look amazing on you, congrats!!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> I've been loving the wedges that I've seen everyone wearing this season and when I saw these I had to have them.
> 
> For a change of pace from the Piggies, here are my new "heel-less" Zanotti heels...if that makes any sense. These are a little tricky to walk in but I didn't have any problems wearing them out to the movies over the weekend.




You're a brave girl, Stilly!! Those wedges are really cool and I can only imagine they might be a little tricky to walk in! But cool nonetheless!


----------



## wannaprada

318Platinum said:
			
		

> Stilly, Madison received two different Python Pigalles Thursday. Black Crystal and Moroccan Red Crystal! Your name are all over them! I love the Moroccan Red!



I was actually contemplating getting this shoe in black but wasn't sure if I'd like it as much since it's the 100mm and not 120mm, but it looks much better in your pic than it does online! I may have to get it!


----------



## dbeth

Wow Stilly, those are so cool & unique! It  definitely plays tricks on my eyes. You look FAB in them!!!


----------



## fumi

stilly said:


> I've been loving the wedges that I've seen everyone wearing this season and when I saw these I had to have them.
> 
> For a change of pace from the Piggies, here are my new "heel-less" Zanotti heels...if that makes any sense. These are a little tricky to walk in but I didn't have any problems wearing them out to the movies over the weekend.



Just wow!


----------



## sleepykitten

stilly said:


> I've been loving the wedges that I've seen everyone wearing this season and when I saw these I had to have them.
> 
> For a change of pace from the Piggies, here are my new "heel-less" Zanotti heels...if that makes any sense. These are a little tricky to walk in but I didn't have any problems wearing them out to the movies over the weekend.



you're rocking these!!looking awesome


----------



## martinaa

stilly said:


> These are gorgeous *Platinum*!!!
> 
> Unfortunately I've already broken my budget and I have 3 new pairs of Piggies in transit including a pair of exotics!!!


 
Can´t wait to see...


----------



## stilly

bougainvillier said:


> Wow amazing collection Stilly! I yet to own any pigalle 120 because of my stupid shoe size (34).. And these Zanottis are naughty! I saw them this weekend they are so cool in real life! Also - I love your Alti's I am thinking of getting a pair of black patent to play cool/sexy  Do you mind me asking what's your size in Alti 160mm? Compared to Pigalle 120, or VP or LP or Bianca 140 etc?


 



			
				Jönathan;22502856 said:
			
		

> I love them!  They look amazing on you!
> I've always been a big fan of Giuseppe Zanotti. I just picked up my first pair of Zanotti men's sneakers last weekend and I absolutely love them. The quality is incredible!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Oh stilly they are super sexy! Its different from the pigalles you usually wear but I love them on you!!! They are super sexy!!!


 


9distelle said:


> These Zanotti wedges look amazing on you, congrats!!


 


DebbiNC said:


> You're a brave girl, Stilly!! Those wedges are really cool and I can only imagine they might be a little tricky to walk in! But cool nonetheless!


 


wannaprada said:


> I was actually contemplating getting this shoe in black but wasn't sure if I'd like it as much since it's the 100mm and not 120mm, but it looks much better in your pic than it does online! I may have to get it!


 


dbeth said:


> Wow Stilly, those are so cool & unique! It definitely plays tricks on my eyes. You look FAB in them!!!


 


fumi said:


> Just wow!


 


sleepykitten said:


> you're rocking these!!looking awesome


 
Thanks so much *bougainvilliar, Jonathan, Lavender, 9distelle, DebbbiNC, wannaprada, dbeth, fumi* and *sleepykitten*!!!


----------



## stilly

anemonerose said:


> Are those a size or two too small?


 
Yeah these are actually a full size too small.
I really wanted these but I bought them on sale at the end of season so it was the only ones I could find. I'll make them work!!!


----------



## stilly

Lace Pigalle 120s to work today.
I don't wear these that often so I thought I'd give them a go today...


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Lace Pigalle 120s to work today.
> I don't wear these that often so I thought I'd give them a go today...


 Great look stilly!!  I love the lace!


----------



## fumi

I love the lace pigalles!


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

stilly said:
			
		

> Lace Pigalle 120s to work today.
> I don't wear these that often so I thought I'd give them a go today...



GORGEOUS!!

I have the lace vp, love them though regret not buying the pigalles!


----------



## Louboufan

stilly said:


> Lace Pigalle 120s to work today.
> I don't wear these that often so I thought I'd give them a go today...


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

stilly said:


> Lace Pigalle 120s to work today.
> I don't wear these that often so I thought I'd give them a go today...


 
wow im in love with these! do you find these torturous to wear at work? I'm dying for a pair as work shoes


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Lace Pigalle 120s to work today.
> I don't wear these that often so I thought I'd give them a go today...



Stilly the outfit is hot on you!!! Lacey heels are extremely sexy!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Great look stilly!! I love the lace!


 


fumi said:


> I love the lace pigalles!


 


LuluBleueNuit said:


> GORGEOUS!!
> 
> I have the lace vp, love them though regret not buying the pigalles!


 


Louboufan said:


>


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Stilly the outfit is hot on you!!! Lacey heels are extremely sexy!!


 
Thanks so much *beagly, fumi, LuluBleueNuit, Louboufan* & *Lavender*!!!


----------



## stilly

LVobsessedNYC said:


> wow im in love with these! do you find these torturous to wear at work? I'm dying for a pair as work shoes


 
Thanks *LVobsessedNYC*!!!
I have a desk job in an office and I land up sitting most of the day so wearing high heels to work is not that difficult. Lots of opportunities to slip off my piggies under my desk during the day...


----------



## stilly

Friday night...Yellow piggies with a yellow print floral dress


----------



## dc419

so summery and pretty!! Love it!!!


----------



## fumi

What a cute outfit!


----------



## martinaa

Hello summer! So cute.


----------



## dianalondontv

the denim pigalles are just divine stilly.... the toe cleavage in them is just pure eroticism...divine as ever  Di xx


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Friday night...Yellow piggies with a yellow print floral dress



Very cute!!


----------



## stilly

dc419 said:


> so summery and pretty!! Love it!!!


 


fumi said:


> What a cute outfit!


 


martinaa said:


> Hello summer! So cute.


 


dianalondontv said:


> the denim pigalles are just divine stilly.... the toe cleavage in them is just pure eroticism...divine as ever Di xx


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very cute!!


 
Thanks so much *dc, fumi, martinaa, di* &* Lavender*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new loves...Love Me 120s in Black Patent and Nude

I love my Lovas so much I couldn't resist these.
The little bows are so cute...


----------



## fumi

stilly said:


> My new loves...Love Me 120s in Black Patent and Nude
> 
> I love my Lovas so much I couldn't resist these.
> The little bows are so cute...



Aww, the Love Me heels are so sweet  I can't wait to see how you style these!


----------



## anniethecat

stilly said:


> My new loves...Love Me 120s in Black Patent and Nude
> 
> I love my Lovas so much I couldn't resist these.
> The little bows are so cute...


 
So cute!  How close are these to the Lova?


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> My new loves...Love Me 120s in Black Patent and Nude
> 
> I love my Lovas so much I couldn't resist these.
> The little bows are so cute...


 Gorgeous stilly!  I can't wait to see them on and how you pair them!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> My new loves...Love Me 120s in Black Patent and Nude
> 
> I love my Lovas so much I couldn't resist these.
> The little bows are so cute...




I love the "Love Me's" too! Can't wait for the modeling pics!


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> My new loves...Love Me 120s in Black Patent and Nude
> 
> I love my Lovas so much I couldn't resist these.
> The little bows are so cute...


They are amazing, congrats!! Which material are made in the area near the bow?


----------



## martinaa

stilly said:


> My new loves...Love Me 120s in Black Patent and Nude
> 
> I love my Lovas so much I couldn't resist these.
> The little bows are so cute...


 
Congrats! They are sooo cute!! Can´t wait to see mod pics...


----------



## char91

stilly said:


> My new loves...Love Me 120s in Black Patent and Nude
> 
> I love my Lovas so much I couldn't resist these.
> The little bows are so cute...



They're so GORGEOUS! Can't wait to see you in them stilly! Makes me want them more


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

stilly said:
			
		

> my new loves...love me 120s in black patent and nude
> 
> i love my lovas so much i couldn't resist these.
> The little bows are so cute...



gorgeous!!!


----------



## Obelix

Unbelievable sexy. I will wait to see you wearing them.


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> Aww, the Love Me heels are so sweet  I can't wait to see how you style these!


 


beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous stilly! I can't wait to see them on and how you pair them!


 


DebbiNC said:


> I love the "Love Me's" too! Can't wait for the modeling pics!


 


9distelle said:


> They are amazing, congrats!! Which material are made in the area near the bow?


 


martinaa said:


> Congrats! They are sooo cute!! Can´t wait to see mod pics...


 


char91 said:


> They're so GORGEOUS! Can't wait to see you in them stilly! Makes me want them more


 


LuluBleueNuit said:


> gorgeous!!!


 


Obelix said:


> Unbelievable sexy. I will wait to see you wearing them.


 
Thanks so much* fumi, beagly, DebbiNC, 9distelle, martinaa, char91, LuluBleueNuit* & *Obelix*!!! 
Mod pics to come...


----------



## stilly

anniethecat said:


> So cute! How close are these to the Lova?


 
Thanks *annie*!!!

These are almost identical to the Lovas but the front is a light opaque mesh instead of the leopard or pony hair on the Lovas and it shows just a hint of your toes.

I just love them!!!


----------



## stilly

Some close-up mod pics of my new Black Patent Love Me 120s


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My new loves...Love Me 120s in Black Patent and Nude
> 
> I love my Lovas so much I couldn't resist these.
> The little bows are so cute...



They are very cute Stilly! Please post some model pics!


----------



## DebbiNC

Stilly, thanks for the modeling pics! I  really love these shoes. Now, one question: How do they feel in relation to a brand new pair of Pigalles? (Inquiring minds want to know!)

These may have to be added to my wish list!


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> Lace Pigalle 120s to work today.
> I don't wear these that often so I thought I'd give them a go today...


 they look great on you!


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> Some close-up mod pics of my new Black Patent Love Me 120s


fantastic, so nice!!! are they still quite comfy as the toe cleavage looks more extensive than the normal pigalle?


----------



## AEGIS

stilly said:


> My new loves...Love Me 120s in Black Patent and Nude
> 
> I love my Lovas so much I couldn't resist these.
> The little bows are so cute...




these are super cute


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> They are very cute Stilly! Please post some model pics!


 


peggy13 said:


> they look great on you!


 


AEGIS said:


> these are super cute


 
Thanks *Lavender, peggy* & *AEGIS*!!!


----------



## stilly

DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, thanks for the modeling pics! I really love these shoes. Now, one question: How do they feel in relation to a brand new pair of Pigalles? (Inquiring minds want to know!)
> 
> These may have to be added to my wish list!


 


peggy13 said:


> fantastic, so nice!!! are they still quite comfy as the toe cleavage looks more extensive than the normal pigalle?


 
Thanks so much *Debbi* and* peggy*!!!

I've only worn them a little but they seem a bit more comfortable than normal Pigalles since the mesh front is a little more comfy than the normal stiff patent leather. Hopefully they'll break in nicely!!!


----------



## stilly

Day off today so I wore my Black Kid Pigalle 120s with a little orange dress to run some errands...


----------



## fumi

Cute outfit!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Day off today so I wore my Black Kid Pigalle 120s with a little orange dress to run some errands...


 Wonderful look for running errands!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Day off today so I wore my Black Kid Pigalle 120s with a little orange dress to run some errands...



sexy sexy Ms Stilly!


----------



## Flip88

stilly said:
			
		

> Day off today so I wore my Black Kid Pigalle 120s with a little orange dress to run some errands...



Fab,  I love how this is a 'running errands'  outfit.  You ooze style.


----------



## martinaa

stilly said:


> Day off today so I wore my Black Kid Pigalle 120s with a little orange dress to run some errands...


 


I love that outfit!!!


----------



## DebbiNC

Stilly, now I know I've got to ramp up my style for running errands! No more jeans and flats for me!


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> Lace Pigalle 120s to work today.
> I don't wear these that often so I thought I'd give them a go today...


ever tried the lace pigalle combined with black sheer pantyhose? just saw that in a hotel in chicago, fits really well with the lace on the pigalle, maybe it was you stilly


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> Cute outfit!


 


beagly911 said:


> Wonderful look for running errands!!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> sexy sexy Ms Stilly!


 


Flip88 said:


> Fab, I love how this is a 'running errands' outfit. You ooze style.


 


martinaa said:


> I love that outfit!!!


 


DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, now I know I've got to ramp up my style for running errands! No more jeans and for me!


 
Thanks so much *fumi, beagly,Lavender, Flip, martinaa* & *DebbiNC*!!!


----------



## stilly

peggy13 said:


> ever tried the lace pigalle combined with black sheer pantyhose? just saw that in a hotel in chicago, fits really well with the lace on the pigalle, maybe it was you stilly


 
No I haven't tried that *peggy* but it sounds like a great look for the fall!!!
Its too hot this summer to even think about pantyhose though...


----------



## stilly

I wore the Black Patent Love Me 120s out to dinner for the first time last night


----------



## fumi

Wow stilly!  The Love Me looks amazing on you. I love how they look from afar- it looks like the bows are just sitting atop your toes.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I wore the Black Patent Love Me 120s out to dinner for the first time last night



Oh Stilly they look wonderful in the heels!! Super sexy!


----------



## ShoewhoreNYC

Pigalle spikes any thoughts?


----------



## ifinena

stilly said:


> I wore the Black Patent Love Me 120s out to dinner for the first time last night



Awesome! The LoveMe's look incredible in 120mm and your two-tone outfit match the style of the shoes. Awesome look


----------



## Acheriontop

You look stunning stilly! What a wonderful style. Im waiting for mine to arrive. How is the comfort level compared to the pigalle? Does the mesh make a big difference on comfort? Congrats on such a beautiful shoe!


----------



## beagly911

You look terrific stilly, great pairing with the LoveMe's!!


----------



## dbeth

Omg Stilly!!! I LOVE them!!!! So excited to see mod pics---you look stunning. I might have to consider these, I just love the bow!!


----------



## anniethecat

Love the Love Me!  I was waiting for mod pics on these!


----------



## anemonerose

How U doin


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> Wow stilly!  The Love Me looks amazing on you. I love how they look from afar- it looks like the bows are just sitting atop your toes.


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Oh Stilly they look wonderful in the heels!! Super sexy!


 


ifinena said:


> Awesome! The LoveMe's look incredible in 120mm and your two-tone outfit match the style of the shoes. Awesome look


 


beagly911 said:


> You look terrific stilly, great pairing with the LoveMe's!!


 


dbeth said:


> Omg Stilly!!! I LOVE them!!!! So excited to see mod pics---you look stunning. I might have to consider these, I just love the bow!!


 


anniethecat said:


> Love the Love Me! I was waiting for mod pics on these!


 
Thanks so much *fumi, Lavender, ifinena, beagly, dbeth* & *annie*!!!
I think the Love Me's are my new fav!!!


----------



## stilly

Acheriontop said:


> You look stunning stilly! What a wonderful style. Im waiting for mine to arrive. How is the comfort level compared to the pigalle? Does the mesh make a big difference on comfort? Congrats on such a beautiful shoe!


 
Thanks *Acheriontop*!!!
The Love Me's are about the same comfort level as the normal Pigalle 120s.
They're a little softer than most of my Patent Pigalles though so we'll have to see how they feel once I break them in more.


----------



## stilly

ShoewhoreNYC said:


> Pigalle spikes any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 1829376


 

I'm not a big fan of the Nude Spikes.
I have them in Black but I think they look a little strange almost fake in Nude.
If I could see them in person maybe my opinion would change.
The Red Spike Pigalles look a little more interesting to me...


----------



## stilly

My new Nude Tres Decolletes with a light dress to work earlier this week...


----------



## Toonces

Forgive me for saying so but the shoes above don't look like they fit properly.  They look like you are squeezing out of them and in the last pic there is an area where your foot has turned white from lack of blood flow.   They look like they hurt!


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Lady Peep Slings with a little black & white print dress for dinner and a movie last night...


----------



## fumi

stilly said:


> My new Nude Tres Decolletes with a light dress to work earlier this week...



The combination of the shoes and the dress creates such a ladylike outfit!




stilly said:


> Black Kid Lady Peep Slings with a little black & white print dress for dinner and a movie last night...



I love how the LP looks in kid leather. So sexy!


----------



## Acheriontop

Completely envious of your beautiful shoes and such classic style! Very very lovely stilly!


----------



## ShoewhoreNYC

stilly said:
			
		

> I'm not a big fan of the Nude Spikes.
> I have them in Black but I think they look a little strange almost fake in Nude.
> If I could see them in person maybe my opinion would change.
> The Red Spike Pigalles look a little more interesting to me...



I think red is too loud


----------



## ShoewhoreNYC

stilly said:
			
		

> My new Nude Tres Decolletes with a light dress to work earlier this week...



Perfection love this look


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Black Kid Lady Peep Slings with a little black & white print dress for dinner and a movie last night...



Really cute outfit!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> My new Nude Tres Decolletes with a light dress to work earlier this week...



These shoes are cute as a button! I have a "thing" for ankle straps anyway!




stilly said:


> Black Kid Lady Peep Slings with a little black & white print dress for dinner and a movie last night...



Oh, the black kid LP slings are so sexy!


----------



## Louboufan

stilly said:


> My new Nude Tres Decolletes with a light dress to work earlier this week...



Gorgeous!


----------



## Louboufan

stilly said:


> Black Kid Lady Peep Slings with a little black & white print dress for dinner and a movie last night...


Stunning!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

stilly said:
			
		

> I wore the Black Patent Love Me 120s out to dinner for the first time last night



You have such a great sense of pairings! I am absolutely in love with this style, how is it on comfort? Somebody mentioned the mesh might be too delicate and tear? Do you think that is possible? Thank you and sorry for my bizzilion questions


----------



## beagly911

Great looks stilly!!!  The Lady Peeps look great!!!


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> The combination of the shoes and the dress creates such a ladylike outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the LP looks in kid leather. So sexy!


 


Acheriontop said:


> Completely envious of your beautiful shoes and such classic style! Very very lovely stilly!


 


ShoewhoreNYC said:


> Perfection love this look


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Really cute outfit!


 


DebbiNC said:


> These shoes are cute as a button! I have a "thing" for ankle straps anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the black kid LP slings are so sexy!


 


Louboufan said:


> Gorgeous!


 


Louboufan said:


> Stunning!


 


beagly911 said:


> Great looks stilly!!! The Lady Peeps look great!!!


 
Thanks* fumi, Acheriontop, shoewhoreNYC, Lavender, DebbiNC, Louboufan* & *beagly*!!!


----------



## stilly

InAweWithLoubi said:


> You have such a great sense of pairings! I am absolutely in love with this style, how is it on comfort? Somebody mentioned the mesh might be too delicate and tear? Do you think that is possible? Thank you and sorry for my bizzilion questions


 
Thanks so much *InAweWithLoubi*!!!

The Love Me's seem as comfortable as my other Pigalles, maybe a tad more comfy since the mesh gives a bit more than than patent leather. I think the mesh will be OK for wear. It's a bit delicate but its only a small cross section of the shoe. We'll see how it goes...


----------



## toobabyish

I'm in love! What a beautiful collection!


----------



## stilly

toobabyish said:


> I'm in love! What a beautiful collection!


 
Thanks so much* toobabyish*!!!


----------



## stilly

A new pink dress with my classic Black Patent Piggies.
This is a new pair of Black Patent 120s from NAP.
The old pair is getting a too bit worn to wear out anymore...


----------



## fumi

I love your dress!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Very pretty!


----------



## DebbiNC

Love the patent Piggies! Love the dress, too! A perfect combination.


----------



## phiphi

oh stilly! what great additions to your stunning collection! i am so jealous you can wear 120s without a platform! :worthy:


----------



## beagly911

You look lovely stilly!!


----------



## Louboufan

stilly said:


> A new pink dress with my classic Black Patent Piggies.
> This is a new pair of Black Patent 120s from NAP.
> The old pair is getting a too bit worn to wear out anymore...


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> I love your dress!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very pretty!


 


DebbiNC said:


> Love the patent Piggies! Love the dress, too! A perfect combination.


 


phiphi said:


> oh stilly! what great additions to your stunning collection! i am so jealous you can wear 120s without a platform! :worthy:


 


beagly911 said:


> You look lovely stilly!!


 


Louboufan said:


>


 
Thanks* fumi, Lavender, Debbi, phi, beagly* & *Louboufan*!!!


----------



## stilly

Casual Friday...Nude Piggies with a pair of skinnys and a blazer


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Thats ulta sexy! Love the outfit!


----------



## laurenychu

stilly said:
			
		

> Casual Friday...Nude Piggies with a pair of skinnys and a blazer



Loving the casual look stilly!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Casual Friday...Nude Piggies with a pair of skinnys and a blazer


Stilly,

Really great look, love the skinnies and blazer with the nude piggies - I think you really rock in this combo - bit of a departure for you?


----------



## sophiztication

You wear 120s so well...they almost don't even look high on you! Fabulous!


----------



## SueGalle

stilly said:


> Casual Friday...Nude Piggies with a pair of skinnys and a blazer


Stilly, YOU are one of my great fashion inspirations! Your collection is amazingly beautiful and your legs and feet were made for Pigalles


----------



## sharon100

Stilly 
  wow the nude pigalles with the skinny's now thats a nice casual look.... you sure have the right feet and legs to carry off such high heels so often, totaly stunning!!


----------



## SueGalle

stilly said:


> A new pink dress with my classic Black Patent Piggies.
> This is a new pair of Black Patent 120s from NAP.
> The old pair is getting a too bit worn to wear out anymore...


I just discovered this thread and am so impressed with your wonderful collection!! You are absolutely stunning!! 
What do you do with your pigalles when they are too worn out to wear anymore?


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Thats ulta sexy! Love the outfit!


 


laurenychu said:


> Loving the casual look stilly!


 


Kayapo97 said:


> Stilly,
> 
> Really great look, love the skinnies and blazer with the nude piggies - I think you really rock in this combo - bit of a departure for you?


 


sophiztication said:


> You wear 120s so well...they almost don't even look high on you! Fabulous!


 


SueGalle said:


> Stilly, YOU are one of my great fashion inspirations! Your collection is amazingly beautiful and your legs and feet were made for Pigalles


 


sharon100 said:


> Stilly
> wow the nude pigalles with the skinny's now thats a nice casual look.... you sure have the right feet and legs to carry off such high heels so often, totaly stunning!!


 


SueGalle said:


> I just discovered this thread and am so impressed with your wonderful collection!! You are absolutely stunning!!
> What do you do with your pigalles when they are too worn out to wear anymore?


 
Thanks so much *Lavender, laurenychu, Kayapo, sophiztication, sharon* & *SueGalle*!!!

I do love to throw on a pair of skinnys with my piggies for a change of pace...


----------



## stilly

I wore the Red Lova Slings out last night with little black dress...


----------



## brittany729

Too Cute!


----------



## SueGalle

stilly said:


> I wore the Red Lova Slings out last night with little black dress...


Stilly, first off, I'm not sure which is more incredible, your feet or your shoes  Is that sacreligous Second, who takes these incredible pictures and what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## SueGalle

stilly said:


> Black Kid MBBs from Friday...


Your MBB's are...well...Delish!!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I wore the Red Lova Slings out last night with little black dress...


 Fabulous stilly!!


----------



## stilly

brittany729 said:


> Too Cute!


 


beagly911 said:


> Fabulous stilly!!


 
Thanks *brittany & beagly*!!!


----------



## stilly

SueGalle said:


> Stilly, first off, I'm not sure which is more incredible, your feet or your shoes  Is that sacreligous Second, who takes these incredible pictures and what kind of camera are you using?


 
Thanks *SueGalle*!!!

I still wear all my old pairs of Pigalles on rainy days or when I'm just dressing casually in jeans.


I take all the pictures myself. It was too much of hassle to have others take the pictures. I keep the camera by the door and take a few pics as I'm either coming or going of what I'm wearing that day. Its just a Canon PowerShot 10mps camera with a self timer...it has to be 3 or 4 years old by now...


----------



## anniethecat

stilly said:


> I wore the Red Lova Slings out last night with little black dress...


 

Looks great!  Who is the dress made by?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I wore the Red Lova Slings out last night with little black dress...



Those are really sexy!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Casual Friday...Nude Piggies with a pair of skinnys and a blazer





stilly said:


> I wore the Red Lova Slings out last night with little black dress...




Stilly,  love the nude Piggies with skinnies! Very cool.  The red Lova slings are so very elegant!


----------



## fumi

I love the Red Lovas


----------



## SueGalle

OMG! I was struck by a horrible thought! Has Stilly run out of shoes??:cry:


----------



## stilly

anniethecat said:


> Looks great! Who is the dress made by?


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are really sexy!


 


DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, love the nude Piggies with skinnies! Very cool. The red Lova slings are so very elegant!


 


fumi said:


> I love the Red Lovas


 


SueGalle said:


> OMG! I was struck by a horrible thought! Has Stilly run out of shoes??:cry:


 
Thanks so much *annie, Lavender,* *Debbi & SueGalle*!!!


----------



## stilly

anniethecat said:


> Looks great! Who is the dress made by?


 
Thanks* annie*!!!

I got this dress years ago from Nordstrom. Its from Velvet Torch who I've never heard of but its a super comfy jersey fabric so I wear it all the time. I love the little sleeve ties!!!


----------



## stilly

SueGalle said:


> OMG! I was struck by a horrible thought! Has Stilly run out of shoes??:cry:


 
Many more shoes to come *Sue*!!! Fresh out of the box!!!


----------



## stilly

Here are my new Lizard Pigalle 120s. These are a nice neutral, Nude/Rose color that will work with almost anything...very unique...


----------



## fumi

The lizard skin is pretty!


----------



## SueGalle

stilly said:


> Here are my new Lizard Pigalle 120s. These are a nice neutral, Nude/Rose color that will work with almost anything...very unique...


AB FAB once again Stilly, you have outdone yourself!!


----------



## martinaa

Amazing!!


----------



## DebbiNC

Just when I think your collection couldn't get any better! Very pretty!!


----------



## Mrodnyc

char91 said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm new here and would like a bit of advice from you!
> I would like to buy a pair of Pigalles 120 online but I'm not sure what size I am! My foot measures 9 and 1/5 inches and 3 and 1/2 inches across the widest part which is the ball of the foot. I've tried the Biancas in size 38 but found them slightly too big so I presume I am a 37.5. I'm usually a US 7.5. Should I size down a full size or just half a size? Thanks so much!


Char if you are a us size 7.5 .. then you will need a size 36.5 in pigalles as they run big.  I am a size 7.5 and had the same question as you.  I went to the CL store and tried on the PIgalles.  in a size 37.5 they were too big.  Size 36.5 fit okay but I could also fit into a size 36, because Pigalles are known to stretch.


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> Here are my new Lizard Pigalle 120s. These are a nice neutral, Nude/Rose color that will work with almost anything...very unique...


 soooo nice! do you have a vibram sole on your new pigalle? can you recommend it?


----------



## char91

Mrodnyc said:


> Char if you are a us size 7.5 .. then you will need a size 36.5 in pigalles as they run big.  I am a size 7.5 and had the same question as you.  I went to the CL store and tried on the PIgalles.  in a size 37.5 they were too big.  Size 36.5 fit okay but I could also fit into a size 36, because Pigalles are known to stretch.



Thanks Mrodnyc! I have to buy them online because they are not available in the boutique in my country and there's only 1boutique! Your advice really helps!


----------



## Kayapo97

Lovely Stilly - with the number of pairs you own M Louboutin should name a pair of Pigalle after you - the only question is what they look like- any thoughts?


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> The lizard skin is pretty!


 


SueGalle said:


> AB FAB once again Stilly, you have outdone yourself!!


 


martinaa said:


> Amazing!!


 


DebbiNC said:


> Just when I think your collection couldn't get any better! Very pretty!!


 


Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely Stilly - with the number of pairs you own M Louboutin should name a pair of Pigalle after you - the only question is what they look like- any thoughts?


 

Thanks *fumi, Sue, martinaa, Debbi* & *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## stilly

peggy13 said:


> soooo nice! do you have a vibram sole on your new pigalle? can you recommend it?


 
Thanks *peggy*!!!
I don't have vibram soles on these yet but I do recommend them.
I usually wear them a few times and break them in before I get the the vibram soles put on.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely Stilly - with the number of pairs you own M Louboutin should name a pair of Pigalle after you - the only question is what they look like- any thoughts?


 

You're so sweet *Kayapo*!!!
I'd love a pair of Pigalles in a very light pink...maybe an exotic like ostrich...and what about a 140 heel with no platform!!!


----------



## stilly

Leopard Lovas with a black pleated mini & white top ....


----------



## fumi

I love the Leopard Lovas!


----------



## SueGalle

stilly said:


> You're so sweet *Kayapo*!!!
> I'd love a pair of Pigalles in a very light pink...maybe an exotic like ostrich...and what about a 140 heel with no platform!!!


Does CL make a 140 without a platform??


----------



## dc419

Love the leopard lovas! I want them so much but can't find them in my size anymore so I just come here to look lol Thanks for posting pics!! They're gorgeous on you!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Leopard Lovas with a black pleated mini & white top ....



Very Very Sexy Stilly!!! I love the top!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Here are my new Lizard Pigalle 120s. These are a nice neutral, Nude/Rose color that will work with almost anything...very unique...



Cute!


----------



## martinaa

That is a great outfit stilly!


----------



## timbuktu007

cl-pig said:


> given the time and effort you take into each post, you should seriously consider starting your own fashion blog and add even more details and pictures- a mere few lines in a forum is insufficient!



Hi Cl-Pig,

Have your turned your Pigalle blog into an invite-only blog? How does one get an invite?


----------



## Kayapo97

SueGalle said:


> Does CL make a 140 without a platform??


I am sure they would if you asked! 
It would be a pretty impressive unique shoe if they did (without even a hidden platform!)


----------



## beagly911

Gorgeous outfits stilly and perfectly paired CL's!!


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> I love the Leopard Lovas!


 


dc419 said:


> Love the leopard lovas! I want them so much but can't find them in my size anymore so I just come here to look lol Thanks for posting pics!! They're gorgeous on you!!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very Very Sexy Stilly!!! I love the top!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute!


 


martinaa said:


> That is a great outfit stilly!


 


beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous outfits stilly and perfectly paired CL's!!


 
Thanks so much* fumi, dc, Lavender, martinaa* & *beagly*!!!


----------



## stilly

SueGalle said:


> Does CL make a 140 without a platform??


 


Kayapo97 said:


> I am sure they would if you asked!
> It would be a pretty impressive unique shoe if they did (without even a hidden platform!)


 
No there are no 140 CLs without a platform that I know of. 
As his heels get higher and higher each year though who knows...


----------



## stilly

I broke out the Nude Lady Peeps with a little floral dress for a beautiful, summery Friday...


----------



## fumi

What a lovely outfit!


----------



## SueGalle

stilly said:


> No there are no 140 CLs without a platform that I know of.
> As his heels get higher and higher each year though who knows...



It is interesting to note that the largest arch height of any of the shoes I have looked at is 120mm


----------



## SueGalle

stilly said:


> I broke out the Nude Lady Peeps with a little floral dress for a beautiful, summery Friday...



Simple and beautiful asnalways


----------



## DebbiNC

Liking those nude Lady Peeps!


----------



## Dessye

Always ah-mazing, Stilly!!!    You always pair your CLs with your outfits so well!


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> What a lovely outfit!


 


SueGalle said:


> Simple and beautiful asnalways


 


DebbiNC said:


> Liking those nude Lady Peeps!


 


Dessye said:


> Always ah-mazing, Stilly!!!  You always pair your CLs with your outfits so well!


 

Thanks *fumi, SueGalle, Debbi* & *Dessye*!!!
You're all so sweet!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Leopard Lovas with a black pleated mini & white top ....


The girl just keeps on delivering! Two great pairs of shoes teamed with two great outfits.


----------



## Heelharlot

maryelle said:


> i just watched 'pretty woman' last night on tbs, and the pigalle boots definitely look like the boots julia roberts wore in the film!




agreed! theyre sooo hot!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> You girls have inspired me to start my own thread dedicated to my beloved collection of CL Pigalles.
> 
> Later I'll post my growing collection of non-Pigalle CLs (thus the Plus in the thread title) here but I'd like to start by introducing you to my pigalle collection.
> 
> Most of the pics you'll see here will be modeling shots featuring me in my CLs with a variety of dresses, skirts and skinny jeans (I almost never wear pants). I keep a camera near my foyer and tend to take pictures of my outfits when I leave the house. What you'll see here is a collection of photos that I've amassed over the past 3 years or so.
> 
> I'll try to update the thread a few times week with new pics.
> 
> To start out, below are pictures of my pigalle collection along with pictures of my "pigalle cousins"...the lovas and twistchats which I also adore.
> 
> So here is a shot of my base pigalle collection, all 120s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shoes pictured above are:
> 
> *Front Row:* Pigalle 120 Black Patent (Sculpted Heel), Pigalle 120 Black/Brown Leopard Patent, Pigalle 120 Black/Blue Leopard Patent, Pigalle 120 Black Patent, Pigalle 120 Crepe Satin/Lace Bouquet, Pigalle 120 Red Patent Calf
> 
> *Back Row: *Pigalle 120 Black Patent, Pigalle 120 Black Kid, Pigalle 120 Cork, Pigalle 120 White Grease Patent Calf, Pigalle 120 Jean Blue Denim, Pigalle 120 Black Patent





I just died! I'm in love.  I want those crepe ! We are the same size!! Sista I'm here when you wanna sell lol


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> The girl just keeps on delivering! Two great pairs of shoes teamed with two great outfits.


 


Heelharlot said:


> agreed! theyre sooo hot!


 


Christchrist said:


> I just died! I'm in love. I want those crepe ! We are the same size!! Sista I'm here when you wanna sell lol


 
Thanks so much *Kayapo & Heelharlot*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> I just died! I'm in love. I want those crepe ! We are the same size!! Sista I'm here when you wanna sell lol


 
Thanks so much* Christchrist*!!!
I'll keep you in mind if I ever decide to sell off my collection...


----------



## stilly

Black Piggies and a new dress...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Black Piggies and a new dress...



Looking good! Love the combo


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Black Piggies and a new dress...


 Well the black piggies are incredible and I still don't know how you wear them almost everyday!!  But the new dress is great!!!  I love the peacock with the fushia, lovely!!!  How do you put together such great styles???   I need some style help!!


----------



## stilly

Pumice Lucifer Bows...with a dress of course...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Pumice Lucifer Bows...with a dress of course...



That's it!!! I'm going pigelle shopping !


----------



## SueGalle

stilly said:


> Pumice Lucifer Bows...with a dress of course...


 
Just one word:LOVELY!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Well the black piggies are incredible and I still don't know how you wear them almost everyday!! But the new dress is great!!! I love the peacock with the fushia, lovely!!! How do you put together such great styles??? I need some style help!!


 
Thanks *beagly*!!!
I took a chance and bought this dress online.
I love the fushia hem as well. 
I think it really adds that pop of color that sets it off.

Its one of about a dozen dresses I've purchased from ModCloth.com in the last month.
They have lots of cute, vintage style dresses!!!


----------



## stilly

SueGalle said:


> Just one word:LOVELY!!


 
Thanks *Sue*!!!
I just love the bows!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Thanks beagly!!!
> I took a chance and bought this dress online.
> I love the fushia hem as well.
> I think it really adds that pop of color that sets it off.
> 
> Its one of about a dozen dresses I've purchased from ModCloth.com in the last month.
> They have lots of cute, vintage style dresses!!!



Oh my gosh. I've been shopping modcloth.com. Love it! Such fun dresses


----------



## SueGalle

stilly said:


> Thanks *Sue*!!!
> I just love the bows!!!


 
You are most welcome! You are my style GURU!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Thanks beagly!!!
> I took a chance and bought this dress online.
> I love the fushia hem as well.
> I think it really adds that pop of color that sets it off.
> 
> Its one of about a dozen dresses I've purchased from ModCloth.com in the last month.
> They have lots of cute, vintage style dresses!!!



I've seen you beagly. Your cute. Loved your lady outfit


----------



## fumi

stilly said:


> Black Piggies and a new dress...



Cute outfit!


----------



## Christchrist

Christchrist said:
			
		

> I've seen you beagly. Your cute. Loved your lady outfit



Last outfit. Not lady outfit. Damn autocorrect


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Black Piggies and a new dress...



I love the new dress with the piggies stilly!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Pumice Lucifer Bows...with a dress of course...



I love those heels! I'm searching those heels in my size in black! They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> Black Piggies and a new dress...


 love those piggies, they look fab on you!


----------



## MSGirla

I like the brick work on that second floor balcony, that rustic look.


----------



## myism

stilly said:


> Pumice Lucifer Bows...with a dress of course...



O-M-G
these are so pretty!


----------



## MrsBoss

Beautiful collection and the outfit combo compliments the styles so well.


----------



## dbeth

you look amazing Stilly! Really love your lucifers with that dress--gorgeous!


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> Cute outfit!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the new dress with the piggies stilly!


 


peggy13 said:


> love those piggies, they look fab on you!


 


MSGirla said:


> I like the brick work on that second floor balcony, that rustic look.


 


myism said:


> O-M-G
> these are so pretty!


 


MrsBoss said:


> Beautiful collection and the outfit combo compliments the styles so well.


 


dbeth said:


> you look amazing Stilly! Really love your lucifers with that dress--gorgeous!


 
Thanks so much *fumi, Lavender, peggy, MSGirla, myism, MrsBoss* & *dbeth*!!!


----------



## heida

Oh my goodness. This is the most beautiful collection I have ever seen ! And you have these beautiful feet to put them on  totally awesome


----------



## Daniisaddicted

MSGirla said:
			
		

> I like the brick work on that second floor balcony, that rustic look.



My neighbor has a balcony that looks identical to Stilly's, only my neighbor is a man. When he decides to move, I so want his condo, because I love that balcony! 

Stilly, awesome shoes!


----------



## stilly

heida said:


> Oh my goodness. This is the most beautiful collection I have ever seen ! And you have these beautiful feet to put them on  totally awesome


 


Daniisaddicted said:


> My neighbor has a balcony that looks identical to Stilly's, only my neighbor is a man. When he decides to move, I so want his condo, because I love that balcony!
> 
> Stilly, awesome shoes!


 
Thanks *heida*!!!

Thanks *Dani*!!! I love taking pics out on the balcony but the heels have really taken their toll punching holes in the cement...


----------



## stilly

I mentioned to a few of you that I had some old pairs of non-CL 150mm heels without platforms that I wore a few years back. After rummaging through my boxes I dug out a pair and my dbf talked me into wearing them to the movies for a retro look. Since its the last unofficial weekend of summer, I went with an all white outfit.

The heel is so high on these I thought it was going to take me an hour to walk from the parking lot to the theater. I managed but my feet were killing me at the end of the night.


----------



## stilly

OK now back to the CLs...

I knew I had to get a pair of shoes from the CL 20th Anniversary collection to add to my own collection so here they are...Black Nappa Lady Gres 160s...


----------



## stilly

More of the Black Nappa Lady Gres 160s...heading for dinner last Friday with a Black Eyelet Dress...


----------



## Doglover1610

Those white shoes are beautiful! But they look too big for your feet though.


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

OMG ... holy **** Stilly ...           :urock:   !!!


----------



## MSGirla

stilly said:


> I mentioned to a few of you that I had some old pairs of non-CL 150mm heels without platforms that I wore a few years back. After rummaging through my boxes I dug out a pair and my dbf talked me into wearing them to the movies for a retro look. Since its the last unofficial weekend of summer, I went with an all white outfit.
> 
> The heel is so high on these I thought it was going to take me an hour to walk from the parking lot to the theater. I managed but my feet were killing me at the end of the night.









 You really bought some six inch patent Easter Sunday white  pumps that is too big though....and you wore them in public, Chiiiiile.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> More of the Black Nappa Lady Gres 160s...heading for dinner last Friday with a Black Eyelet Dress...



Those heels are super sexy!! I love your outfit!


----------



## fumi

stilly said:


> More of the Black Nappa Lady Gres 160s...heading for dinner last Friday with a Black Eyelet Dress...



Such a sweet outfit! The Lady Gres looks great on you!


----------



## bluewinds

love the white shoes, have you thought about some white piggies?

also, do you own any super vic?


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> OK now back to the CLs...
> 
> I knew I had to get a pair of shoes from the CL 20th Anniversary collection to add to my own collection so here they are...Black Nappa Lady Gres 160s...




Awesome!


----------



## SueGalle

STILLY!! The white shoes looked awfully big! What are they?? Your Lady Gres are beautiful!! But the are so high that when I saw them I fell over!! Yikes! How are they to walk in??


----------



## dbeth

The white patents look so pretty with the dress!!



stilly said:


> More of the Black Nappa Lady Gres 160s...heading for dinner last Friday with a Black Eyelet Dress...



Holy hotness Stilly!! These look AMAZING on you!!! Totally love them and I love what you paired it with too!!

How does it feel compared to all your piggies?? They must feel completely different!!


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> Black Kid Lady Peep Slings with a little black & white print dress for dinner and a movie last night...


Great outfit & LPs slingback look great on you!


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> I mentioned to a few of you that I had some old pairs of non-CL 150mm heels without platforms that I wore a few years back. After rummaging through my boxes I dug out a pair and my dbf talked me into wearing them to the movies for a retro look. Since its the last unofficial weekend of summer, I went with an all white outfit.
> 
> The heel is so high on these I thought it was going to take me an hour to walk from the parking lot to the theater. I managed but my feet were killing me at the end of the night.


Stilly these white stilettos are lush reminds me of a pair i had years ago you look great in them but my feet started hurting just looking at them lol, Stilly what make are they ? just wish i could get my feet in mine these days thanks for showing them, Sharon


----------



## stilly

Doglover1610 said:


> Those white shoes are beautiful! But they look too big for your feet though.


 


SueGalle said:


> STILLY!! The white shoes looked awfully big! What are they?? Your Lady Gres are beautiful!! But the are so high that when I saw them I fell over!! Yikes! How are they to walk in??


 
Thanks *Doglover* & *SueGalle*!!!

The white heels are a little big on me. They were custom made in Italy but the heel is so high and forces the foot so far forward that I could have gone at least a full size smaller.
They're a little bit dangerous to walk in so I don't wear them too often. And if course, forget about comfort...


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> Such a sweet outfit! The Lady Gres looks great on you!


 


DebbiNC said:


> Awesome!


 


9distelle said:


> Great outfit & LPs slingback look great on you!


 
Thanks so much *fumi, Debbi* and *9distelle*!!!


----------



## stilly

CLShoe_Lover said:


> OMG ... holy **** Stilly ...           :urock:   !!!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those heels are super sexy!! I love your outfit!


 
Thanks *Lavender* & *CLShoe_Lover*!!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I mentioned to a few of you that I had some old pairs of non-CL 150mm heels without platforms that I wore a few years back. After rummaging through my boxes I dug out a pair and my dbf talked me into wearing them to the movies for a retro look. Since its the last unofficial weekend of summer, I went with an all white outfit.
> 
> The heel is so high on these I thought it was going to take me an hour to walk from the parking lot to the theater. I managed but my feet were killing me at the end of the night.


 Ok, I would face plant myself into the pavement with the first step!!  Unbelieveable!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> OK now back to the CLs...
> 
> I knew I had to get a pair of shoes from the CL 20th Anniversary collection to add to my own collection so here they are...Black Nappa Lady Gres 160s...


 I love the rich look of the Nappa!!  Looking great!


----------



## stilly

bluewinds said:


> love the white shoes, have you thought about some white piggies?
> 
> also, do you own any super vic?


 
Thanks so much *bluewinds*!!!

I haven't been able to pick up a pair of white pigalles yet. I looked at the CrossSpigas in white but never bought them...I should have!!!

I do have a pair of White Grease Piggies but they look more silver in color. If you go way back in my thread you can see some pics of them. 

No I don't have the Super Vics. They're a little too sparkley for me but I love the design and toe cleavage.


----------



## stilly

SueGalle said:


> STILLY!! The white shoes looked awfully big! What are they?? Your Lady Gres are beautiful!! But the are so high that when I saw them I fell over!! Yikes! How are they to walk in??


 


dbeth said:


> The white patents look so pretty with the dress!!
> 
> 
> 
> Holy hotness Stilly!! These look AMAZING on you!!! Totally love them and I love what you paired it with too!!
> 
> How does it feel compared to all your piggies?? They must feel completely different!!


 

Thanks so much *SueGalle *& *dbeth*!!!

The Lady Gres are not easy to walk in and forget about comfort!!!
They have the smallest sole in front...way smaller than Pigalles or Lady Peeps.
And they're low cut on the sides so they always feel like they're going to fall off.
But I still love the look!!! When I saw Sofia Vergara in them I had to have them!!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Ok, I would face plant myself into the pavement with the first step!! Unbelieveable!!


 
Thanks *beagly*!!!
I love heels that are a challenge!!!


----------



## stilly

SueGalle said:


> STILLY!! The white shoes looked awfully big! What are they?? Your Lady Gres are beautiful!! But the are so high that when I saw them I fell over!! Yikes! How are they to walk in??


 


sharon100 said:


> Stilly these white stilettos are lush reminds me of a pair i had years ago you look great in them but my feet started hurting just looking at them lol, Stilly what make are they ? just wish i could get my feet in mine these days thanks for showing them, Sharon


 
Thanks *SueGalle* & *sharon*!!!

Wow have I gotten a lot of questions on my old white pumps!!!

I either got them at Elite Heels or Italian Heels. They're custom made and I should have gone a size smaller since the super high heel pushs your foot so far forward.

I've had them probably 3 or 4 years. I also bought them in black, red and blue and I used to wear them out more back then before my CL obsession set in...


----------



## PetitColibri

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *SueGalle *& *dbeth*!!!
> 
> The Lady Gres are not easy to walk in and forget about comfort!!!
> They have the smallest sole in front...way smaller than Pigalles or Lady Peeps.
> And they're low cut on the sides so they always feel like they're going to fall off.
> But I still love the look!!! When I saw Sofia Vergara in them I had to have them!!!



do you find the lady gres are harder to walk in than Daff ?


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> I broke out the Nude Lady Peeps with a little floral dress for a beautiful, summery Friday...


the dress and nude LPs that you wear them always beautifully!! How much comfy do you find LPs compared to other CLs styles?


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> More of the Black Nappa Lady Gres 160s...heading for dinner last Friday with a Black Eyelet Dress...


 
You look amazing in them!!! 

Those 150s are   You are practically standing en pointe!   That looks so painful hehe.  I mean...:worthy::worthy::worthy:

I could never wear those.


----------



## giggles00

sharon100 said:


> Stilly these white stilettos are lush reminds me of a pair i had years ago you look great in them but my feet started hurting just looking at them lol, Stilly what make are they ? just wish i could get my feet in mine these days thanks for showing them, Sharon



It's Filippa by Italianheels.com

http://italianheels.com/cgi-bin/showbig2.pl?categoria=pumps&lang=en&item=3339

There is also an Armida style, similar..

http://italianheels.com/cgi-bin/showbig2.pl?categoria=pumps&lang=en&item=3387


----------



## stilly

PetitColibri said:


> do you find the lady gres are harder to walk in than Daff ?


 
Yes I think they're harder to walk in than the Dafs. Low cut sides and even a smaller sole in front don't make them the most stable of shoes...


----------



## stilly

9distelle said:


> the dress and nude LPs that you wear them always beautifully!! How much comfy do you find LPs compared to other CLs styles?


 
Thanks *9distelle*!!!
For shoes with a 150mm heel, I actually find the LPs pretty comfy.
I can wear them all day and my feet feel just fine.


----------



## stilly

Dessye said:


> You look amazing in them!!!
> 
> Those 150s are  You are practically standing en pointe!  That looks so painful hehe. I mean...:worthy::worthy::worthy:
> 
> I could never wear those.


 
Thanks so much *Dessye*!!!
They are a little painful but I survived...


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> OK now back to the CLs...
> 
> I knew I had to get a pair of shoes from the CL 20th Anniversary collection to add to my own collection so here they are...Black Nappa Lady Gres 160s...


OMG they look divine on you, huge congrats!!!
Shoe twins on them!


----------



## stilly

9distelle said:


> OMG they look divine on you, huge congrats!!!
> Shoe twins on them!


 
Thanks so much *9distelle*!!!
I love them!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Nude Love Me 120s with a polka dot dress for Friday...
I just love the little bows on these!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> My new Nude Love Me 120s with a polka dot dress for Friday...
> I just love the little bows on these!!!



You are so damn cute


----------



## SueGalle

stilly said:


> My new Nude Love Me 120s with a polka dot dress for Friday...
> I just love the little bows on these!!!


 
S-S-Stilly always S-S-Stylin!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love the dress and the shoes! Too cute!


----------



## martinaa

stilly said:


> My new Nude Love Me 120s with a polka dot dress for Friday...
> I just love the little bows on these!!!


 
So cute!


----------



## fumi

I am in love with your dress and shoes


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> My new Nude Love Me 120s with a polka dot dress for Friday...
> I just love the little bows on these!!!


 Lovely stilly...let me guess where you got the dress??? I'm looking every day for the perfect one for me!  The Love Me's are gorgeous!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> My new Nude Love Me 120s with a polka dot dress for Friday...
> I just love the little bows on these!!!





So very lovely! The dress and shoes look as though they were made for each other!


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> More of the Black Nappa Lady Gres 160s...heading for dinner last Friday with a Black Eyelet Dress...



Totally LOVE the outfit paired with the Lady Gres... They are made for your stunning legs & feet!!
Do you have heel slippage in them?


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> You are so damn cute


 


SueGalle said:


> S-S-Stilly always S-S-Stylin!!


 


CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Love the dress and the shoes! Too cute!


 


martinaa said:


> So cute!


 


fumi said:


> I am in love with your dress and shoes


 


DebbiNC said:


> So very lovely! The dress and shoes look as though they were made for each other!


 
Thanks so much *Christchrist, SueGalle, CuTe_ClAsSy, martinaa, fumi* and *Debbi*!!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Lovely stilly...let me guess where you got the dress??? I'm looking every day for the perfect one for me! The Love Me's are gorgeous!


 
Thanks *beagly*!!!
At actually got this dress at Nordstroms but ModCloth.com has it as well.
I loved it so much I got in black as well.
I just can't get over my polka dot obsession!!!


----------



## stilly

9distelle said:


> Totally LOVE the outfit paired with the Lady Gres... They are made for your stunning legs & feet!!
> Do you have heel slippage in them?


 
Thanks *9distelle*!!!
Yes there is a little heel slippage.
The sides of these are so low it feels like they could come off at any moment.
Not a great shoe for lots of walking...


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Piggies heading out to the airport for a business trip this afternoon.
I still like to dress up a little bit when I travel.
The orange print dress is from ModCloth.com and its super comfy and cute.


----------



## thehighheelsgir

stilly said:


> I mentioned to a few of you that I had some old pairs of non-CL 150mm heels without platforms that I wore a few years back. After rummaging through my boxes I dug out a pair and my dbf talked me into wearing them to the movies for a retro look. Since its the last unofficial weekend of summer, I went with an all white outfit.
> 
> The heel is so high on these I thought it was going to take me an hour to walk from the parking lot to the theater. I managed but my feet were killing me at the end of the night.



I have a bunch of heels from Italianheels and I love them!


----------



## Doglover1610

Sigh - that polka dot dress is the one that got away from me. Didn't have it in my size


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Black Kid Piggies heading out to the airport for a business trip this afternoon.
> I still like to dress up a little bit when I travel.
> The orange print dress is from ModCloth.com and its super comfy and cute.



Very cute outfit!


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> Black Kid Piggies heading out to the airport for a business trip this afternoon.
> I still like to dress up a little bit when I travel.
> The orange print dress is from ModCloth.com and its super comfy and cute.


That dress looks great Stilly ! and with piggies what can one say nice outfit.


----------



## PetitColibri

stilly said:


> Yes I think they're harder to walk in than the Dafs. Low cut sides and even a smaller sole in front don't make them the most stable of shoes...



thanks for your answer !
I'm on the fence about this pair but now I'm afraid to get them...


----------



## stilly

thehighheelsgir said:


> I have a bunch of heels from Italianheels and I love them!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very cute outfit!


 


Doglover1610 said:


> Sigh - that polka dot dress is the one that got away from me. Didn't have it in my size


 


sharon100 said:


> That dress looks great Stilly ! and with piggies what can one say nice outfit.


 
Thanks so much* thehighheelsgir, Lavender, Doglover* & *sharon*!!!


----------



## stilly

PetitColibri said:


> thanks for your answer !
> I'm on the fence about this pair but now I'm afraid to get them...


 
If you just wear them for special occasions and out to dinner and such you'll be fine...


----------



## Christchrist

My first 120s arrive on Saturday! Can't wait


----------



## stilly

Back from my business trip...
I wore the Desert Python Pigalles with a gray dress for the flight back and the guy sitting next to me on the plane was loving these piggies!!! 
He couldn't seem to take his eyes off them!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Back from my business trip...
> I wore the Desert Python Pigalles with a gray dress for the flight back and the guy sitting next to me on the plane was loving these piggies!!!
> He couldn't seem to take his eyes off them!!!



I think he liked more than the shoes lol


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> My first 120s arrive on Saturday! Can't wait



Whaaaaaaaaaat??


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Whaaaaaaaaaat??



Yeah lol. I have a black patent and a Moroccan red python coming. Didn't we have this conversation ? Lol


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Yeah lol. I have a black patent and a Moroccan red python coming. Didn't we have this conversation ? Lol



Are they seriously your first pair of 120's??


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Are they seriously your first pair of 120's??



Of pigalle yes. I have other 120


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> Of pigalle yes. I have other 120



Oh golly!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

SueGalle said:
			
		

> Oh golly!!!!



Lol I know. Haha


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Back from my business trip...
> I wore the Desert Python Pigalles with a gray dress for the flight back and the guy sitting next to me on the plane was loving these piggies!!!
> He couldn't seem to take his eyes off them!!!




I can certainly understand why the "Piggies" had his attention! Lovely!


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> Back from my business trip...
> I wore the Desert Python Pigalles with a gray dress for the flight back and the guy sitting next to me on the plane was loving these piggies!!!
> He couldn't seem to take his eyes off them!!!


This dress is TDF on you!! Hope to see paired with other CLs that you own!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> I think he liked more than the shoes lol


 


DebbiNC said:


> I can certainly understand why the "Piggies" had his attention! Lovely!


 


9distelle said:


> This dress is TDF on you!! Hope to see paired with other CLs that you own!!


 
Thanks so much *Christchrist, Debbi* and *9distelle*!!!


----------



## stilly

Another night out with the Lady Gres...


----------



## fumi

Such an adorable look! I love the vibrant color of your dress.


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Another night out with the Lady Gres...



Sexy sexy! I like. I wish I could find the gres without the platform


----------



## stilly

Purple & Pink Maddness!!!
A pink and purple Anna Sui dress and Purple Piggies!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Purple & Pink Maddness!!!
> A pink and purple Anna Sui dress and Purple Piggies!!!



Very pretty. What size are you in the lady gres and what size in piggy? I'm scared to go down a size


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Last two outfits are adorable! Particularly love that blue dress with the pearls.


----------



## Christchrist

You have the best shoes girl! A+++


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Another night out with the Lady Gres...



Those are so sexy on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Purple & Pink Maddness!!!
> A pink and purple Anna Sui dress and Purple Piggies!!!



I love the pairing on you!


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> Another night out with the Lady Gres...


how the Lady Gres match with this outfit, you look stunning!! The comfort in them have improved in long wearing & walking?


----------



## Chakern

Wow.... 

Thought Pigalle was a bit "old fashioned" but it looks amazing on you...!! Net a porter has nude patent 85 right now... Have looked at it 1000 times hope I will decide before it's sold out :0/
Another thing .. I'm a bit jalous, how can you wear so high shoes for everything??? 

:0) Charlotte


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Another night out with the Lady Gres...



Stilly, I simply adore the dress! (And the Lady Gres are breathtaking!)



stilly said:


> Purple & Pink Maddness!!!
> A pink and purple Anna Sui dress and Purple Piggies!!!



Ah, purple "piggies"...I love 'em!


----------



## AquaBelle

Stilly I LOVE your collection!  

When did you get the purple piggies I adore them


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Another night out with the Lady Gres...


 


stilly said:


> Purple & Pink Maddness!!!
> A pink and purple Anna Sui dress and Purple Piggies!!!


 Two beautiful looks stilly!!!  I love, love, love the Purple Piggies!!!!


----------



## Chakern

Ohh could you please take a picture of the Nude Patent a little closer ... and you wearing it of course  Please please 

They have 1 left in Cph... but it's 120. How on earth can you wear that as a "whole day shoe" ?????


----------



## fumi

stilly said:


> Purple & Pink Maddness!!!
> A pink and purple Anna Sui dress and Purple Piggies!!!



Great colors!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Purple & Pink Maddness!!!
> A pink and purple Anna Sui dress and Purple Piggies!!!


Love the colour of those piggies, never seen that before; great combo.

Stilly, Love the purple patent piggies! Such a gorgeous color.

And wow, still can't get over the Lady Gres----what a HOT shoe!!!



Christchrist said:


> Very pretty. What size are you in the lady gres and what size in piggy? I'm scared to go down a size


 
Thanks *Christchrist*!!!
I took a 40 in both the Lady Gres and all my Pigalle 120s.
The Lady Gres are very low cut on the sides and I wouldn't recommend buying them too big.


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are so sexy on you!


 


9distelle said:


> how the Lady Gres match with this outfit, you look stunning!! The comfort in them have improved in long wearing & walking?


 


DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, I simply adore the dress! (And the Lady Gres are breathtaking!)
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, purple "piggies"...I love 'em!


 


beagly911 said:


> Two beautiful looks stilly!!! I love, love, love the Purple Piggies!!!!


 


fumi said:


> Great colors!


 


Kayapo97 said:


> Love the colour of those piggies, never seen that before; great combo.


 


dbeth said:


> Stilly, Love the purple patent piggies! Such a gorgeous color.
> 
> And wow, still can't get over the Lady Gres----what a HOT shoe!!!


 

Thanks so much* Lavender, 9distelle, Debbi, beagly, fumi, Kayapo *& *dbeth*!!!


----------



## Dessye

stilly said:


> Another night out with the Lady Gres...



Another set of beautiful photos!   I'm so jelly that you wear your CLs out so often!  Mine are gathering dust in my cabinets


----------



## Champers21

stilly said:
			
		

> Purple & Pink Maddness!!!
> A pink and purple Anna Sui dress and Purple Piggies!!!



Gorgeous look!!! Drool!!!


----------



## Champers21

stilly said:
			
		

> Another night out with the Lady Gres...



Love yr blue dress too!!! If I may ask what brand is it?


----------



## stilly

Chakern said:


> Ohh could you please take a picture of the Nude Patent a little closer ... and you wearing it of course  Please please
> 
> They have 1 left in Cph... but it's 120. How on earth can you wear that as a "whole day shoe" ?????


 
Hi Chakern! 

Here are few close-ups of my Nude Pigalle 120s. I took these pictures indoors. The color looks more tan in these pics but its more nude/pinkish in person and outside in the natural light. They're a gorgeous color and they go with everything. I highly recommend them!!!


----------



## stilly

Champers21 said:


> Love yr blue dress too!!! If I may ask what brand is it?


 
Thanks *Champers21*!!!

I bought the blue dress online at eShakti.com.
The dresses are made in India and they'll custom fit it for you altering the length, sleeves and neckline and then they'll overnight it to you within 2 weeks.
They have some really cute stuff!!!


----------



## stilly

AquaBelle said:


> Stilly I LOVE your collection!
> 
> When did you get the purple piggies I adore them


 
Thanks *AquaBelle*!!!
I bought the purple piggies off eBay last year.
Its a limited color that they no longer make unless you custom order.
They're a nice change from my normal basic black!!!


----------



## stilly

9distelle said:


> how the Lady Gres match with this outfit, you look stunning!! The comfort in them have improved in long wearing & walking?


 
Thanks *9distelle*!!!
The Lady Gres really haven't gotten more comfy but I've only worn them out twice.
Still a little tricky to walk in...I can't wear them more than a few hours without killing my feet...


----------



## Chakern

stilly said:
			
		

> Hi Chakern!
> 
> Here are few close-ups of my Nude Pigalle 120s. I took these pictures indoors. The color looks more tan in these pics but its more nude/pinkish in person and outside in the natural light. They're a gorgeous color and they go with everything. I highly recommend them!!!



FANTASTIC ....!! You look fantastic in your Piggies :0) I'm impressed that you Can wear them so high .... MOST own some soooon!!!

Thank you for the pictures!!!


----------



## Champers21

stilly said:
			
		

> Thanks Champers21!!!
> 
> I bought the blue dress online at eShakti.com.
> The dresses are made in India and they'll custom fit it for you altering the length, sleeves and neckline and then they'll overnight it to you within 2 weeks.
> They have some really cute stuff!!!



Oiiihhh!!! Thank you!! I must go check them out loving yr outfits!


----------



## stilly

Back to the Black Patent Pigalle 120s for work today...


----------



## rumixa

o...m...g  your collection is soo lovely i love love the other cousins the twistchats they are sooo fab absolutely fabulous dahling *sd in a Patsy voice*


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Back to the Black Patent Pigalle 120s for work today...


 Fabulous look stilly!!!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Back to the Black Patent Pigalle 120s for work today...



I'm with Beagly...fabulous look!


----------



## dc419

Love your blazer! I'm actually wearing a polkadot cardigan right now so we're kind of matching lol


----------



## Chakern

stilly said:
			
		

> Back to the Black Patent Pigalle 120s for work today...



You are incredible!!! I'm amazed that you can wear them TO WORK..!!!

Coool ;0)


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Back to the Black Patent Pigalle 120s for work today...



Cute outfit!


----------



## megancarlene

I'm drooling over your collection! LOVE the nude patent 120 and nude plato 140! Also love the sexy look of black patent. These shoes make feet look gorgeous!


----------



## fumi

stilly said:


> Back to the Black Patent Pigalle 120s for work today...



I love this!


----------



## stilly

rumixa said:


> o...m...g your collection is soo lovely i love love the other cousins the twistchats they are sooo fab absolutely fabulous dahling *sd in a Patsy voice*


 


beagly911 said:


> Fabulous look stilly!!!


 


DebbiNC said:


> I'm with Beagly...fabulous look!


 


dc419 said:


> Love your blazer! I'm actually wearing a polkadot cardigan right now so we're kind of matching lol


 


Chakern said:


> You are incredible!!! I'm amazed that you can wear them TO WORK..!!!
> 
> Coool ;0)


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute outfit!


 


boobielips said:


> Hey Stilly,
> you have the greatest pigalle collection...
> I totally love the view from above down to your squeezed toes and the narrow toebox....WOW


 


megancarlene said:


> I'm drooling over your collection! LOVE the nude patent 120 and nude plato 140! Also love the sexy look of black patent. These shoes make feet look gorgeous!


 


fumi said:


> I love this!


 

Thanks so much *rumixa, beagly, Debbi, dc419, Chakern, Lavender, boobielips, megancarlene* & *fumi*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Alti 160s with a little black & white dress from ModCloth.com


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Black Kid Alti 160s with a little black & white dress from ModCloth.com



You look lovely. Always dressed to kill. I love modcloth


----------



## crystalhowlett

Oh wow. You look awesome in your newest additions. Love them!!!


----------



## RoseNBloom

stilly said:
			
		

> Black Kid Alti 160s with a little black & white dress from ModCloth.com



Thanks for sharing! Fabulous!


----------



## noonoo07

awesome shoes!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Black Kid Alti 160s with a little black & white dress from ModCloth.com


Oh wow, you just keep going higher, and continue to look stunning.


----------



## fumi

stilly said:


> Black Kid Alti 160s with a little black & white dress from ModCloth.com



The shoes are so hot!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Black Kid Alti 160s with a little black & white dress from ModCloth.com



Gorgeous outfit! Is the arch really hard to handle? Which ones are more comfortable for you? Pigalle or Alti?


----------



## DebbiNC

Talk about hot shoes! Those 160s are really turning up the heat!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> You look lovely. Always dressed to kill. I love modcloth


 


crystalhowlett said:


> Oh wow. You look awesome in your newest additions. Love them!!!


 


RoseNBloom said:


> Thanks for sharing! Fabulous!


 


noonoo07 said:


> awesome shoes!!


 


Kayapo97 said:


> Oh wow, you just keep going higher, and continue to look stunning.


 


fumi said:


> The shoes are so hot!


 


DebbiNC said:


> Talk about hot shoes! Those 160s are really turning up the heat!


 
Thanks *Christchrist, crystalhowlett, RoseNBloom, noonoo07, Kayapo, fumi* & *DebbiNC*!!! The Altis are still one of my all time favs!!!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Gorgeous outfit! Is the arch really hard to handle? Which ones are more comfortable for you? Pigalle or Alti?


 
Thanks *Lavender*!!!
I find the Alti a bit more comfy than the Pigalle.
The 160 heel takes a little getting used to but I've worn them on work trips and they were fine.


----------



## stilly

I wore this dress out to an Italian restaurant last night with my Black Kid Piggies...I thought the pattern was appropriate...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> I wore this dress out to an Italian restaurant last night with my Black Kid Piggies...I thought the pattern was appropriate...



Purdy


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I wore this dress out to an Italian restaurant last night with my Black Kid Piggies...I thought the pattern was appropriate...



Lovely outfit! I think the outfit was appropriate too. =)


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Thanks *Lavender*!!!
> I find the Alti a bit more comfy than the Pigalle.
> The 160 heel takes a little getting used to but I've worn them on work trips and they were fine.




Is there a platform for the Alti? How many mm is it?


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Black Kid Alti 160s with a little black & white dress from ModCloth.com


 Lovely look stilly!!  I've been stalking ModCloth, just can't decide - so many choices!


stilly said:


> I wore this dress out to an Italian restaurant last night with my Black Kid Piggies...I thought the pattern was appropriate...


 Hehe, love the pattern of the dress but your eye is on the Piggies for sure!!


----------



## fumi

stilly said:


> I wore this dress out to an Italian restaurant last night with my Black Kid Piggies...I thought the pattern was appropriate...



I love how you coordinated with the restaurant!


----------



## SueGalle

stilly said:
			
		

> I wore this dress out to an Italian restaurant last night with my Black Kid Piggies...I thought the pattern was appropriate...



Stilly,a while back I saw a pair of Daffs, I think it was, that would have matched your dress perfectly!! Red and white checkerboard pattern.


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> I wore this dress out to an Italian restaurant last night with my Black Kid Piggies...I thought the pattern was appropriate...




Momma Mia! That's a wonderful combo of sexy and cute!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Purdy


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Lovely outfit! I think the outfit was appropriate too. =)


 


beagly911 said:


> Lovely look stilly!! I've been stalking ModCloth, just can't decide - so many choices!
> 
> Hehe, love the pattern of the dress but your eye is on the Piggies for sure!!


 


fumi said:


> I love how you coordinated with the restaurant!


 


SueGalle said:


> Stilly,a while back I saw a pair of Daffs, I think it was, that would have matched your dress perfectly!! Red and white checkerboard pattern.


 


DebbiNC said:


> Momma Mia! That's a wonderful combo of sexy and cute!


 
Thanks so much *Christchrist, Lavender, beagly, fumi, SueGalle* & *Debbi*!!!
CL did make the Greissimos in a Red/White check patteren which I almost bought but I think that might be a little more checks than most people could bare...


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Is there a platform for the Alti? How many mm is it?


 
Yes the Altis have a 20mm platform.
That in theory would make the 160mm heel feel more like a 140mm heel.
They still rate as my highest CLs yet.


----------



## stilly

I decided I'm going to wear CLs all week to work and post my outfits.

*Monday *- I put on a gray Calvin Klein dress and red cardi (its getting cold out) and was feeling the Monday "blahs" so I threw on my Black Nappa Big Lips to liven things up...


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:
			
		

> I decided I'm going to wear CLs all week to work and post my outfits.
> 
> Monday - I put on a gray Calvin Klein dress and red cardi (its getting cold out) and was feeling the Monday "blahs" so I threw on my Black Nappa Big Lips to liven things up...



Very nice Stilly! I love the look of the Big Lips but the heel scares me! I'm afraid it will break on me. They look great on you, though!


----------



## brittany729

stilly said:


> I decided I'm going to wear CLs all week to work and post my outfits.
> 
> *Monday *- I put on a gray Calvin Klein dress and red cardi (its getting cold out) and was feeling the Monday "blahs" so I threw on my Black Nappa Big Lips to liven things up...


Love the pop of red from you cardi and red bottoms!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> I decided I'm going to wear CLs all week to work and post my outfits.
> 
> Monday - I put on a gray Calvin Klein dress and red cardi (its getting cold out) and was feeling the Monday "blahs" so I threw on my Black Nappa Big Lips to liven things up...



Nice. I like


----------



## fumi

stilly said:


> I decided I'm going to wear CLs all week to work and post my outfits.
> 
> *Monday *- I put on a gray Calvin Klein dress and red cardi (its getting cold out) and was feeling the Monday "blahs" so I threw on my Black Nappa Big Lips to liven things up...



These are hot!


----------



## dbeth

HOT Stilly!!!!


----------



## queensupreme

Can I just say how amazing your collection is! And you really rocked them well 
I tried the 120s on and I really had trouble walking! I've got fluffy feet so when I wore them my feet looked like marshmallows


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> I decided I'm going to wear CLs all week to work and post my outfits.
> 
> *Monday *- I put on a gray Calvin Klein dress and red cardi (its getting cold out) and was feeling the Monday "blahs" so I threw on my Black Nappa Big Lips to liven things up...


 looks really great however i like the piggies with the great toe cleavage more


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> Very nice Stilly! I love the look of the Big Lips but the heel scares me! I'm afraid it will break on me. They look great on you, though!


 


brittany729 said:


> Love the pop of red from you cardi and red bottoms!


 


Christchrist said:


> Nice. I like


 


fumi said:


> These are hot!


 


dbeth said:


> HOT Stilly!!!!


 


queensupreme said:


> Can I just say how amazing your collection is! And you really rocked them well
> I tried the 120s on and I really had trouble walking! I've got fluffy feet so when I wore them my feet looked like marshmallows


 


peggy13 said:


> looks really great however i like the piggies with the great toe cleavage more


 
Thanks so much *wannaprada, brittany, Christchrist, fumi, dbeth, queensupreme* & *peggy*!!!


----------



## stilly

*Tuesday* - I decided to wear the Black Kid Bananas today with an Ann Taylor dress and a White House Black Market blazer...


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> *Tuesday* - I decided to wear the Black Kid Bananas today with an Ann Taylor dress and a White House Black Market blazer...



Great combination, Stilly!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Yes the Altis have a 20mm platform.
> That in theory would make the 160mm heel feel more like a 140mm heel.
> They still rate as my highest CLs yet.



Thanks for the info. I was thinking about getting the Alti but I don't think I'm going to last in 160mms. PS you always look great in all your outfits!



stilly said:


> *Tuesday* - I decided to wear the Black Kid Bananas today with an Ann Taylor dress and a White House Black Market blazer...



I love the cute office girl look.



stilly said:


> I decided I'm going to wear CLs all week to work and post my outfits.
> 
> *Monday *- I put on a gray Calvin Klein dress and red cardi (its getting cold out) and was feeling the Monday "blahs" so I threw on my Black Nappa Big Lips to liven things up...



Hotness!


----------



## martinaa

stilly said:


> *Tuesday* - I decided to wear the Black Kid Bananas today with an Ann Taylor dress and a White House Black Market blazer...


 
You look fabulous like always and I really like pictures.


----------



## Chakern

Love to see your pictures...!! And still amazed that you can wear them as an everyday shoe!!!

But have to admid that the Pigalles are the 100% no 1 on you.. So classy and simple beauty :0)


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> *Tuesday* - I decided to wear the Black Kid Bananas today with an Ann Taylor dress and a White House Black Market blazer...


Beautiful match, Bananas look great with this combo!!


----------



## fumi

I love your outfit!


----------



## beagly911

Looking great stilly!!


----------



## stilly

DebbiNC said:


> Great combination, Stilly!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the cute office girl look.


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Hotness!


 


martinaa said:


> You look fabulous like always and I really like pictures.


 


Chakern said:


> Love to see your pictures...!! And still amazed that you can wear them as an everyday shoe!!!
> 
> But have to admid that the Pigalles are the 100% no 1 on you.. So classy and simple beauty :0)


 


9distelle said:


> Beautiful match, Bananas look great with this combo!!


 


fumi said:


> I love your outfit!


 


beagly911 said:


> Looking great stilly!!


 
You girls are so sweet!!!
Thanks *Debbi, Lavender, martinaa, Chakern, 9distelle, fumi* & *beagly*!!!


----------



## stilly

Harpo said:


> Gorgeous shoes! What are the bracelets you're wearing? I like them from the bit I can see.


 
Thanks *Harpo*!!!
The bracelet is actually a new Fossil bracelet watch.
The other bracelet is just some costume jewelry I got from Express.
I spend too much on CLs to invest much in expensive jewelry.


----------



## stilly

*Wednesday* - I wore these for a quick trip to the grocery store last night and then I decided to wear them again to work today.

My newest Lizard Pigalle 120s with a J. Peterman linen dress and a Pure Collection cashmere cardi. I like the mix of a conservative dress with an exotic high heeled Pigalle..


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Wednesday - I wore these for a quick trip to the grocery store last night and then I decided to wear them again to work today.
> 
> My newest Lizard Pigalle 120s with a J. Peterman linen dress and a Pure Collection cashmere cardi. I like the mix of a conservative dress with an exotic high heeled Pigalle..



You always look amazing. I don't know how you do it with the 120.


----------



## brittany729

I LOVE those shoes!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Hi stilly you look great, love those shoes.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> *Wednesday* - I wore these for a quick trip to the grocery store last night and then I decided to wear them again to work today.
> 
> My newest Lizard Pigalle 120s with a J. Peterman linen dress and a Pure Collection cashmere cardi. I like the mix of a conservative dress with an exotic high heeled Pigalle..



I love the heels!


----------



## fumi

The lizards Pigalles are so pretty.


----------



## LVoepink

stilly said:


> *Wednesday* - I wore these for a quick trip to the grocery store last night and then I decided to wear them again to work today.
> 
> My newest Lizard Pigalle 120s with a J. Peterman linen dress and a Pure Collection cashmere cardi. I like the mix of a conservative dress with an exotic high heeled Pigalle..



These are so pretty!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Amazing, Stilly! Breathtaking as always!


----------



## stilly

Harpo said:


> I like your priorities!
> 
> Is the dark band the Fossil watch? From what I can see, it has a cool look. I like Fossil stuff but there's so much on their website that I don't know what I'm looking for. If that is the dark band, can you do a close-up shot?
> 
> Please and thank you.


 
Thanks *Harpo*!!!
No its actually a silver bracelet band on the Fossil watch.
Its their new Georgia model. Check out their website.
The band comes in a number of colors in both leather and metal.


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> You always look amazing. I don't know how you do it with the 120.


 


brittany729 said:


> I LOVE those shoes!


 


LouboutinHottie said:


> Hi stilly you look great, love those shoes.


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the heels!


 


fumi said:


> The lizards Pigalles are so pretty.


 


LVoepink said:


> These are so pretty!!


 


JetSetGo! said:


> Amazing, Stilly! Breathtaking as always!


 
Thanks so much *Christchrist, brittany, LouboutinHottie, Lavender, fumi, LVovepink* & *Jet*!!!


----------



## stilly

*Thursday* - I wore my new Campus Black Nappa 120s to work today with a black dress from ModCloth.com and a black ruffle cardigan sweater. I needed a little more conservative pair of heels for work and I think these are perfect. I like the subtle peep toe that just shows just a tiny bit of your toes...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Thursday - I wore my new Campus Black Nappa 120s to work today with a black dress from ModCloth.com and a black ruffle cardigan sweater. I needed a little more conservative pair of heels for work and I think these are perfect. I like the subtle peep toe that just shows just a tiny bit of your toes...



Very cute. They look comfy


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> *Thursday* - I wore my new Campus Black Nappa 120s to work today with a black dress from ModCloth.com and a black ruffle cardigan sweater. I needed a little more conservative pair of heels for work and I think these are perfect. I like the subtle peep toe that just shows just a tiny bit of your toes...


 Oh great look stilly!! We were on the same thought today but I was a little more sexy since I wore my Peniche(a bit more peep toe) but you look fabulous!!  Love the dress!!


----------



## queensupreme

U have so may CLs it makes me happy looking at em  question, how do u protect your soles? Where can you buy the protectors if not from cobblers?


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> *Thursday* - I wore my new Campus Black Nappa 120s to work today with a black dress from ModCloth.com and a black ruffle cardigan sweater. I needed a little more conservative pair of heels for work and I think these are perfect. I like the subtle peep toe that just shows just a tiny bit of your toes...


Stilly,

Yet more great shoes and outfits.

I think you need to add a ticker to your posts to tell us each time how many shoes you now have!


----------



## DebbiNC

Stilly, I really enjoyed your photo posts this week! No doubt your are the best dressed person at your office!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Very cute. They look comfy


 


beagly911 said:


> Oh great look stilly!! We were on the same thought today but I was a little more sexy since I wore my Peniche(a bit more peep toe) but you look fabulous!! Love the dress!!


 


Kayapo97 said:


> Stilly,
> 
> Yet more great shoes and outfits.
> 
> I think you need to add a ticker to your posts to tell us each time how many shoes you now have!


 


DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, I really enjoyed your photo posts this week! No doubt your are the best dressed person at your office!


 
Thanks *CC, beagly, Kayapo* & *DebbiNC*!!!


----------



## stilly

queensupreme said:


> U have so may CLs it makes me happy looking at em  question, how do u protect your soles? Where can you buy the protectors if not from cobblers?


 
Thanks *queensupreme*!!!
I put red gaffers tape on the bottom of most of CLs. You can pick it up on Amazon.
When it wears out, I just pull it off and put on new tape. 
The pairs a wear a lot I have my local cobbler put on the red rubber Vibram soles.


----------



## stilly

*Friday* - I started out thinking I would wear skinny jeans and my Nude Luly's for casual Friday but I saw my Burgundy Pigalles sitting there looking lonely so I threw on a little print dress and I was off to work...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Friday - I started out thinking I would wear skinny jeans and my Nude Luly's for casual Friday but I saw my Burgundy Pigalles sitting there looking lonely so I threw on a little print dress and I was off to work...



Oh that color just made me gasp. So beautiful. Stylish Stilly. Way to go


----------



## SueGalle

stilly said:


> *Friday* - I started out thinking I would wear skinny jeans and my Nude Luly's for casual Friday but I saw my Burgundy Pigalles sitting there looking lonely so I threw on a little print dress and I was off to work...


 
Great color combination Stilly!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> *Friday* - I started out thinking I would wear skinny jeans and my Nude Luly's for casual Friday but I saw my Burgundy Pigalles sitting there looking lonely so I threw on a little print dress and I was off to work...


 Beautiful stilly, I've enjoyed this week very much!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

I really adore your collection!


----------



## Tina Fyanicci

beagly911 said:


> Beautiful stilly, I've enjoyed this week very much!



Me enjoyed it too, great idea to show us your style along a week. Hope for more weeks to come!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Oh that color just made me gasp. So beautiful. Stylish Stilly. Way to go


 


SueGalle said:


> Great color combination Stilly!!


 


beagly911 said:


> Beautiful stilly, I've enjoyed this week very much!


 


ShoobieDoobie said:


> I really adore your collection!


 


Tina Fyanicci said:


> Me enjoyed it too, great idea to show us your style along a week. Hope for more weeks to come!


 

Thanks so much *CC, SueGalle, beagly, ShoobieDoobie* & *Tina!!!*
I'll do another week of CL's soon!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore my White Grease Pigalles with a white dress for an early night dinner party on Saturday...


----------



## fumi

stilly said:


> I wore my White Grease Pigalles with a white dress for an early night dinner party on Saturday...



This is a really cute outfit!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> I wore my White Grease Pigalles with a white dress for an early night dinner party on Saturday...



Oh lawd I love those. Good dress combo too


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I wore my White Grease Pigalles with a white dress for an early night dinner party on Saturday...


 Another faubulous outfit stilly!!  Thank you for the inspiration!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> *Friday* - I started out thinking I would wear skinny jeans and my Nude Luly's for casual Friday but I saw my Burgundy Pigalles sitting there looking lonely so I threw on a little print dress and I was off to work...



Beautiful outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I wore my White Grease Pigalles with a white dress for an early night dinner party on Saturday...



I love the combo!


----------



## Perfect Day

stilly said:
			
		

> I wore my White Grease Pigalles with a white dress for an early night dinner party on Saturday...



You are so elegant, I love your pictures.


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> *Friday* - I started out thinking I would wear skinny jeans and my Nude Luly's for casual Friday but I saw my Burgundy Pigalles sitting there looking lonely so I threw on a little print dress and I was off to work...





stilly said:


> I wore my White Grease Pigalles with a white dress for an early night dinner party on Saturday...




Looks like another wonderful week for the "piggies"! Go, Stilly!


----------



## nillacobain

stilly said:


> I wore my White Grease Pigalles with a white dress for an early night dinner party on Saturday...


 
I love the dress!


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> This is a really cute outfit!


 


Christchrist said:


> Oh lawd I love those. Good dress combo too


 


beagly911 said:


> Another faubulous outfit stilly!! Thank you for the inspiration!!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Beautiful outfit!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the combo!


 


Perfect Day said:


> You are so elegant, I love your pictures.


 


DebbiNC said:


> Looks like another wonderful week for the "piggies"! Go, Stilly!


 


nillacobain said:


> I love the dress!


 

Thanks* fumi, CC, beagly, Lavender, Perfect Day, Debbi* & *nillacobain*!!!


----------



## stilly

Here is a pair of non-CL navy sandals that I wore on Sunday to brunch. They're from many years ago and I found them in the back of my closet so I threw them on for fun. 

Unfortunately, they killed my feet after wearing them a while so I had to switch over to the reliable Navy Ostritch Piggies ...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Here is a pair of non-CL navy sandals that I wore on Sunday to brunch. They're from many years ago and I found them in the back of my closet so I threw them on for fun.
> 
> Unfortunately, they killed my feet after wearing them a while so I had to switch over to the reliable Navy Ostritch Piggies ...



Love them both! Especially the ostrich


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Here is a pair of non-CL navy sandals that I wore on Sunday to brunch. They're from many years ago and I found them in the back of my closet so I threw them on for fun.
> 
> Unfortunately, they killed my feet after wearing them a while so I had to switch over to the reliable Navy Ostritch Piggies ...



Those are super sexy!


----------



## fumi

They both look great on you. Those non-CLs look super high!


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> Here is a pair of non-CL navy sandals that I wore on Sunday to brunch. They're from many years ago and I found them in the back of my closet so I threw them on for fun.
> 
> Unfortunately, they killed my feet after wearing them a while so I had to switch over to the reliable Navy Ostritch Piggies ...


Both shoes look great on you & the skirt!! How do you call in english this type of skirt?


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Here is a pair of non-CL navy sandals that I wore on Sunday to brunch. They're from many years ago and I found them in the back of my closet so I threw them on for fun.
> 
> Unfortunately, they killed my feet after wearing them a while so I had to switch over to the reliable Navy Ostritch Piggies ...




Stilly, if you're like me, when I find shoes at the back of the closet, there's a reason why they are there! Same happened to me recently and what was to have been an enjoyable evening turned into agony. As usual, a great look...even the "killer" sandals!


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> Here is a pair of non-CL navy sandals that I wore on Sunday to brunch. They're from many years ago and I found them in the back of my closet so I threw them on for fun.
> 
> Unfortunately, they killed my feet after wearing them a while so I had to switch over to the reliable Navy Ostritch Piggies ...


 the strappy non-cl sandals look great on you, really sexy! how high are they, 6"?


----------



## luiza

Superb sandals! I have some similar sandals, with similar problems.. They kill my toes, but look is totally worth my pain. My husband is realy push me to wear such shoes because my look is soo good. I like this, my look is much better and, even is pain and corns/blisters are there, are totally worth them.


----------



## Kayapo97

Stilly, 

Lovely look - one seriously short skirt with those killer sandals - I have a pair of Rene Caovilla sandals like that - they look lovely but because of the thin straps I can only wear them for short while these days!- I suspect lots of us have sandals like that!


----------



## luiza

DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, if you're like me, when I find shoes at the back of the closet, there's a reason why they are there! Same happened to me recently and what was to have been an enjoyable evening turned into agony. As usual, a great look...even the "killer" sandals!


Debbie, i think that evreyone of us, at least once, had this experience with "killer shoes" . All of us we had high heels more or less friendly of not. My experience said that the most beautiful shoes create the biggest wear problems. All my fancy heels, i accept to kill my toes/feet, to have a good look! This is me!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Love them both! Especially the ostrich


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are super sexy!


 


fumi said:


> They both look great on you. Those non-CLs look super high!


 


DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, if you're like me, when I find shoes at the back of the closet, there's a reason why they are there! Same happened to me recently and what was to have been an enjoyable evening turned into agony. As usual, a great look...even the "killer" sandals!


 


luiza said:


> Superb sandals! I have some similar sandals, with similar problems.. They kill my toes, but look is totally worth my pain. My husband is realy push me to wear such shoes because my look is soo good. I like this, my look is much better and, even is pain and corns/blisters are there, are totally worth them.


 


Kayapo97 said:


> Stilly,
> 
> Lovely look - one seriously short skirt with those killer sandals - I have a pair of Rene Caovilla sandals like that - they look lovely but because of the thin straps I can only wear them for short while these days!- I suspect lots of us have sandals like that!


 
Thanks so much *CC, Lavender, fumi, Debbi, luiza* & *Kayapo*!!!
I love digging out the old shoes even though most of them hurt my feet!!!


----------



## stilly

9distelle said:


> Both shoes look great on you & the skirt!! How do you call in english this type of skirt?


 
Thanks *9distelle*!!
I would just call it a flared mini skirt...


----------



## stilly

I wore my Black Nappa Lipsinka 120s to a work dinner last night with a gray, kind of boho, pleated dress...


----------



## fumi

I love how the Lipsinka jazzes up the outfit


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Nappa Lipsinka 120s to a work dinner last night with a gray, kind of boho, pleated dress...



Oh Stilly! Those are super sexy! Are these more comfortable than the Pigalle?


----------



## DebbiNC

Stilly, Along the same lines as Lavender's question, how are these in terms of comfort as compared to Piggies...and "walkability" with such a pencil-thin heel?


----------



## beagly911

Beautiful stilly!


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> I love how the Lipsinka jazzes up the outfit


 


beagly911 said:


> Beautiful stilly!


 
Thanks* fumi* & *beagly*!!!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Oh Stilly! Those are super sexy! Are these more comfortable than the Pigalle?


 


DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, Along the same lines as Lavender's question, how are these in terms of comfort as compared to Piggies...and "walkability" with such a pencil-thin heel?


 
Thanks *Lavender* & *Debbi*!!!
The Lipsinkas actually seem to be a little easier for me to walk in than Pigalle 120s.
I think the thinner heel is actually a benefit vs. the pigalles.
The metal heel is very stable and I think they're just as comfortable as piggies.
Strange but true for me...


----------



## stilly

From Friday night out...Pollock Pigalle 120s with my bright blue dress...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> From Friday night out...Pollock Pigalle 120s with my bright blue dress...



Pretty piggys


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love those piggies and that dress looks so cute on you!


----------



## fumi

The Pollocks are amazing!


----------



## Doglover1610

Beautiful!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> From Friday night out...Pollock Pigalle 120s with my bright blue dress...



I love the color contrast!


----------



## martinaa

stilly said:


> From Friday night out...Pollock Pigalle 120s with my bright blue dress...


 
You look great! I´m so sad that I have missed this Pigalles.


----------



## Gabe1

I love the pollocks and the dress color/combo...Beautiful outfit!


----------



## JessieG

stilly said:
			
		

> From Friday night out...Pollock Pigalle 120s with my bright blue dress...



Love the Pollocks...I just missed buying a pair because of a stupid SA error!! Argh!! Very jelly...they're super cute shoes!!


----------



## Christchrist

There is a restaurant in Boston and I think it's calling your name!


----------



## SueGalle

Christchrist said:


> There is a restaurant in Boston and I think it's calling your name!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1904426


 
Maybe she owns it!!!


----------



## HiHeelsnCookies

Stilly, you never dissappoint! Like you, I wear dresses and skirts 99.9% of the time. Also love the Pigalle 120 (I own several) because it's such a versatile, ccomfortable, classic shoe.

I do have to admit tho, when I got my first pair, I went thru your pics for reference as to how a pair of Pigalle 120 should look on my feet. I'm sure you've helped plenty of others also!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Pretty piggys


 


CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Love those piggies and that dress looks so cute on you!


 


fumi said:


> The Pollocks are amazing!


 


Doglover1610 said:


> Beautiful!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the color contrast!


 


martinaa said:


> You look great! I´m so sad that I have missed this Pigalles.


 


Gabe1 said:


> I love the pollocks and the dress color/combo...Beautiful outfit!


 


JessieG said:


> Love the Pollocks...I just missed buying a pair because of a stupid SA error!! Argh!! Very jelly...they're super cute shoes!!


 


HiHeelsnCookies said:


> Stilly, you never dissappoint! Like you, I wear dresses and skirts 99.9% of the time. Also love the Pigalle 120 (I own several) because it's such a versatile, ccomfortable, classic shoe.
> 
> I do have to admit tho, when I got my first pair, I went thru your pics for reference as to how a pair of Pigalle 120 should look on my feet. I'm sure you've helped plenty of others also!


 
Thanks so much *CC, CuTeClAsSy, fumi, Doglover, Lavender, martinaa, Gabe1, JessieG* & *HiHeelsnCookies*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> There is a restaurant in Boston and I think it's calling your name!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1904426


 


SueGalle said:


> Maybe she owns it!!!


 
I can't say I've been there...but its a must the next time I'm in Boston!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore the Black Patent Love Me 120s to work today. 
They're a little fancy for the office but they were calling my name this morning...


----------



## stilly

Tuesday - Part 2:

And then to dinner tonight, it looked like rain so I took off the Love Me's and my dbf talked me into wearing these black patent mules he bought for me a few years back. 

I wouldn't want to walk a lot in these but I love the bare look...


----------



## hermosa_vogue

stilly said:
			
		

> I wore the Black Patent Love Me 120s to work today.
> They're a little fancy for the office but they were calling my name this morning...



I luuuurve the Love Me's. Do you find they fit exactly like Pigalles?


----------



## fumi

I love your dress! Those mules look so treacherous


----------



## dbeth

Stunning Stilly! Every time I see you in the Love Me, I want them!!

And I love the mules---very sexy. I use to wear them all the time!!


----------



## popidoo

can i say shoe envy????? to me, pigalle 120 is THE CLASSIC louboutin shoe. u just can't go wrong with this style. it is sexy, but understated. ladylike but showstopping. they are everything!!! i only have them in black patent and silver..


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> I wore the Black Patent Love Me 120s to work today.
> They're a little fancy for the office but they were calling my name this morning...



Stilly, the "Love Me" style goes perfectly with the dress, which is way cute!



stilly said:


> Tuesday - Part 2:
> 
> And then to dinner tonight, it looked like rain so I took off the Love Me's and my dbf talked me into wearing these black patent mules he bought for me a few years back.
> 
> I wouldn't want to walk a lot in these but I love the bare look...



You never cease to amaze me in how you can rock a sky high heel!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Tuesday - Part 2:
> 
> And then to dinner tonight, it looked like rain so I took off the Love Me's and my dbf talked me into wearing these black patent mules he bought for me a few years back.
> 
> I wouldn't want to walk a lot in these but I love the bare look...



They scare me. I'd break my neck lol. You can rock any shoe though


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> Tuesday - Part 2:
> 
> And then to dinner tonight, it looked like rain so I took off the Love Me's and my dbf talked me into wearing these black patent mules he bought for me a few years back.
> 
> I wouldn't want to walk a lot in these but I love the bare look...


the Love Me´s look fantastic, glad you are another lady wearing really high heels, love it!


----------



## stilly

hermosa_vogue said:


> I luuuurve the Love Me's. Do you find they fit exactly like Pigalles?


 


fumi said:


> I love your dress! Those mules look so treacherous


 


dbeth said:


> Stunning Stilly! Every time I see you in the Love Me, I want them!!
> 
> And I love the mules---very sexy. I use to wear them all the time!!


 


popidoo said:


> can i say shoe envy????? to me, pigalle 120 is THE CLASSIC louboutin shoe. u just can't go wrong with this style. it is sexy, but understated. ladylike but showstopping. they are everything!!! i only have them in black patent and silver..


 


DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, the "Love Me" style goes perfectly with the dress, which is way cute!
> 
> 
> 
> You never cease to amaze me in how you can rock a sky high heel!


 


peggy13 said:


> the Love Me´s look fantastic, glad you are another lady wearing really high heels, love it!


 
Thanks* hermosa_vogue, fumi, dbeth, popidoo, Debbi* &* peggy*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> They scare me. I'd break my neck lol. You can rock any shoe though


 
The mules are certainly a little tricky to walk in.
I managed not to break my neck however...


----------



## stilly

hermosa_vogue said:


> I luuuurve the Love Me's. Do you find they fit exactly like Pigalles?


 
Thanks* hermosa_vogue*!!!
Yes the Love Me 120s fit exactly the same as the Pigalle 120s.


----------



## stilly

Casual Friday at work...Blue Jean Denim Piggies, a denim jean jacket and a blue print dress...


----------



## stilly

Cream Jazz Pigalle 120s to dinner last night...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Casual Friday at work...Blue Jean Denim Piggies, a denim jean jacket and a blue print dress...






			
				stilly said:
			
		

> Cream Jazz Pigalle 120s to dinner last night...



That's it! You have the best piggy collection! I'm coming over


----------



## SueGalle

stilly said:


> Cream Jazz Pigalle 120s to dinner last night...



WOW! Yet again a perfect combination or shoes, wardrobe and style. Thank you for sharing your adorable collection!!


----------



## martinaa

The last both outfits are amazing!


----------



## fumi

Both outfits look wonderful!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

stilly said:


> Thanks* hermosa_vogue*!!!
> Yes the Love Me 120s fit exactly the same as the Pigalle 120s.



Eeesh ok I can rule them out for me then 



stilly said:


> Cream Jazz Pigalle 120s to dinner last night...



Stunning as always *stilly*!


----------



## mrl1005

stilly said:
			
		

> Cream Jazz Pigalle 120s to dinner last night...



Even though all your shoes and outfits are fab! This was just perfecto! I love, love, love it!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Cream Jazz Pigalle 120s to dinner last night...




So very pretty!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> That's it! You have the best piggy collection! I'm coming over


 


SueGalle said:


> WOW! Yet again a perfect combination or shoes, wardrobe and style. Thank you for sharing your adorable collection!!


 


martinaa said:


> The last both outfits are amazing!


 


fumi said:


> Both outfits look wonderful!


 


hermosa_vogue said:


> Eeesh ok I can rule them out for me then
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning as always *stilly*!


 


mrl1005 said:


> Even though all your shoes and outfits are fab! This was just perfecto! I love, love, love it!


 


DebbiNC said:


> So very pretty!


 

Thanks so much *CC, SueGalle, martinaa, fumi, hermosa_vogue, mrl* & *Debbi*!!!
You ladies are so sweet...


----------



## stilly

My new Royal Blue Watersnake Jenny 150s...


----------



## mrl1005

stilly said:
			
		

> My new Royal Blue Watersnake Jenny 150s...



Amazing!!!! I love your skirt with these too! Such great style!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> My new Royal Blue Watersnake Jenny 150s...



That color is amazing


----------



## lovemysavior

Those look fab on your Stilly and you really inspire me to wear full skirts like that


----------



## fumi

The Jennys are drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## texas87

stilly said:


> My new Royal Blue Watersnake Jenny 150s...



Stilly they are gorgeous! Congrats. May I ask where you were able to find them. I just love that RB color its so vibrant


----------



## beagly911

Amazing look and the CL's are TDF!!!  WOW!


----------



## Rikko_8

I just spent an hour going through 150 pages of this thread lol and all i can say is ... stilly you have THE most amazing CL collection I have ever seen.  Really beautiful and thank you so much for sharing all these awesome mod pics!!  

Quick question - do you prefer the Nude patent Love Me's or the Black Love Me's?  I know it's all down to personal taste but which one do you think looks better in real life (or gets the most compliments)?


----------



## Nolia

OH! It's been a while since I've seen mod pics of the Jennys!  You must bring them out to play more often!! =)


----------



## hermosa_vogue

stilly said:
			
		

> My new Royal Blue Watersnake Jenny 150s...



Love love love these stilly!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Tuesday - Part 2:
> 
> And then to dinner tonight, it looked like rain so I took off the Love Me's and my dbf talked me into wearing these black patent mules he bought for me a few years back.
> 
> I wouldn't want to walk a lot in these but I love the bare look...



Those are hot! How tall are the heels! They look very hard to stand.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Cream Jazz Pigalle 120s to dinner last night...



I love the combos!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My new Royal Blue Watersnake Jenny 150s...



Hot!


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> My new Royal Blue Watersnake Jenny 150s...


They look awesome on you, congrats!! How do you find in them?


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> My new Royal Blue Watersnake Jenny 150s...




Stilly,  your collection never ceases to amaze me! The Jennys are beautiful!


----------



## martinaa

Great look!


----------



## dc419

The jennys are gorgeous!!!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

Family photo Stilly?


----------



## dbeth

stilly said:


> My new Royal Blue Watersnake Jenny 150s...




Not only are they a beautiful color, but they look amazing on you Stilly!!!  And the skirt is a perfect match.


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> That color is amazing


 


lovemysavior said:


> Those look fab on your Stilly and you really inspire me to wear full skirts like that


 


fumi said:


> The Jennys are drop dead gorgeous!


 


beagly911 said:


> Amazing look and the CL's are TDF!!! WOW!


 


Nolia said:


> OH! It's been a while since I've seen mod pics of the Jennys! You must bring them out to play more often!! =)


 


hermosa_vogue said:


> Love love love these stilly!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the combos!


 


DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, your collection never ceases to amaze me! The Jennys are beautiful!


 


martinaa said:


> Great look!


 


dc419 said:


> The jennys are gorgeous!!!


 

Thanks so much *CC, lovemysavior, fumi, beagly, Nolia, hermosa_vogue, Lavender, DebbiNC, martinaa* & *dc*!!!


----------



## stilly

texas87 said:


> Stilly they are gorgeous! Congrats. May I ask where you were able to find them. I just love that RB color its so vibrant


 
Thanks *texas87*!!!
They were another eBay find.
I actaully got them in the middle of the summer and finally got to wear them out!!!



Rikko_8 said:


> I just spent an hour going through 150 pages of this thread lol and all i can say is ... stilly you have THE most amazing CL collection I have ever seen. Really beautiful and thank you so much for sharing all these awesome mod pics!!
> 
> Quick question - do you prefer the Nude patent Love Me's or the Black Love Me's? I know it's all down to personal taste but which one do you think looks better in real life (or gets the most compliments)?


 
Thanks so much *Rikko*!!!
I love both pairs of Love Me's but I seem to wear the black ones much much more since I tend to wear a lot of black and gray outfits.



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are hot! How tall are the heels! They look very hard to stand.


 
Thanks* Lavender*!!!
The mules are 150's but with no platform.
They are a bit of a challenge to stand and walk in so definitely only wear them for brief outings!!!



InAweWithLoubi said:


> Family photo Stilly?


 
I wish I could* InAweWithLoubi* but the family has gotten way too big to get in one photo. I had to take a panaramic picture 6 months ago but my CLs have multplied like little rabbits since then!!!


----------



## stilly

Rainy today so I wore my Nude Pigalle Plato 140s. These were a challenge to run in to the car in a pouring rain!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Rainy today so I wore my Nude Pigalle Plato 140s. These were a challenge to run in to the car in a pouring rain!!!



Running in piggys. Ha. I'd die


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Rainy today so I wore my Nude Pigalle Plato 140s. These were a challenge to run in to the car in a pouring rain!!!


 Great look stilly!  I would fall flat on my face trying to run in PP 140s.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Rainy today so I wore my Nude Pigalle Plato 140s. These were a challenge to run in to the car in a pouring rain!!!



Those are absolutely gorgeous! I can never run in 120mm even though its with a platform. Your such a pro!


----------



## Rikko_8

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *Rikko*!!!
> I love both pairs of Love Me's but I seem to wear the black ones much much more since I tend to wear a lot of black and gray outfits.




Thanks stilly!  i'm trying to decide whether i want the pigalles in black and the love me's in nude or vice versa so it's super helpful to see them in real life action shots.  looking forward to more and more pics of all your CL family


----------



## fumi

stilly said:


> Rainy today so I wore my Nude Pigalle Plato 140s. These were a challenge to run in to the car in a pouring rain!!!



I love the nude PPs. They look lovely!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Running in piggys. Ha. I'd die


 


beagly911 said:


> Great look stilly! I would fall flat on my face trying to run in PP 140s.


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are absolutely gorgeous! I can never run in 120mm even though its with a platform. Your such a pro!


 


Rikko_8 said:


> Thanks stilly! i'm trying to decide whether i want the pigalles in black and the love me's in nude or vice versa so it's super helpful to see them in real life action shots. looking forward to more and more pics of all your CL family


 


fumi said:


> I love the nude PPs. They look lovely!


 
Thanks so much *CC, beagly, Lavender, Rikko* & *fumi*!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore my Black Patent Lady Peeps to a work dinner last night with an Anthro dress and black cardi. I usually don't wear my LPs to the office but since it was a dinner outside the office I decided to give them a try...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> I wore my Black Patent Lady Peeps to a work dinner last night with an Anthro dress and black cardi. I usually don't wear my LPs to the office but since it was a dinner outside the office I decided to give them a try...



They look great!


----------



## fumi

Cute outfit! You must have towered over everyone


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Patent Lady Peeps to a work dinner last night with an Anthro dress and black cardi. I usually don't wear my LPs to the office but since it was a dinner outside the office I decided to give them a try...


Perfect outfit & look great with LPs!!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Rainy today so I wore my Nude Pigalle Plato 140s. These were a challenge to run in to the car in a pouring rain!!!



Stilly, somehow I think you'd win the gold medal if running in heels became an Olympic sport! 



stilly said:


> I wore my Black Patent Lady Peeps to a work dinner last night with an Anthro dress and black cardi. I usually don't wear my LPs to the office but since it was a dinner outside the office I decided to give them a try...



Lovely combination!


----------



## BagLVer4Life

Very nice outfit. Your shoes are so beautiful!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

THose are super sexy!! I love the combo!


----------



## timbuktu007

stilly said:


> Casual Friday at work...Blue Jean Denim Piggies, a denim jean jacket and a blue print dress...



You look absolutely stunning in this outfit and those beautiful stiletto pumps... it may have been a "Casual Friday" for you, but I am sure your female colleagues were so jealous and your male colleagues distracted that day .


----------



## timbuktu007

stilly said:


> Cream Jazz Pigalle 120s to dinner last night...



Looking so classy and sexy!


----------



## timbuktu007

stilly said:


> I wore the Black Patent Love Me 120s to work today.
> They're a little fancy for the office but they were calling my name this morning...



So nice of them to call your name... the resulting effect was all that could be desired .


----------



## timbuktu007

stilly said:


> From Friday night out...Pollock Pigalle 120s with my bright blue dress...



It's amazing how well you carry it off. I would never have thought that that combination could work.


----------



## timbuktu007

stilly said:


> Here is a pair of non-CL navy sandals that I wore on Sunday to brunch. They're from many years ago and I found them in the back of my closet so I threw them on for fun.
> 
> Unfortunately, they killed my feet after wearing them a while so I had to switch over to the reliable Navy Ostritch Piggies ...



Very sexy stilettos (both of them) and I love the pose where you're holding on to one of your heels. Incredible balance (despite the light touch on the railing) in such a high stiletto heel!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> They look great!


 


fumi said:


> Cute outfit! You must have towered over everyone


 


9distelle said:


> Perfect outfit & look great with LPs!!


 


DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, somehow I think you'd win the gold medal if running in heels became an Olympic sport!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely combination!


 


BagLVer4Life said:


> Very nice outfit. Your shoes are so beautiful!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> THose are super sexy!! I love the combo!


 


timbuktu007 said:


> So nice of them to call your name... the resulting effect was all that could be desired .


 
Thanks so much *CC, fumi, 9distelle, DebbiNC, BagLVer4Life, Lavender & timbuktu*!!!


----------



## timbuktu007

stilly said:


> *Wednesday* - I wore these for a quick trip to the grocery store last night and then I decided to wear them again to work today.
> 
> My newest Lizard Pigalle 120s with a J. Peterman linen dress and a Pure Collection cashmere cardi. I like the mix of a conservative dress with an exotic high heeled Pigalle..



Down to the hemline of your skirt you look like any ordinary, conservatively dressed woman... then the gaze wanders lower and suddenly you're the classiest and most stylish woman in sight! Brilliant combination .


----------



## stilly

I wore my Black Kid Pigalles over the weekend with a new mini skirt from Asos. I love this skirt which always looks like its in motion...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

That is an amazing dress!


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Kid Pigalles over the weekend with a new mini skirt from Asos. I love this skirt which always looks like its in motion...


Absolutely LOVE this outfit, this flared mini skirt is adorable!!


----------



## fumi

How has the kid leather held up over time? Is it really fragile?


----------



## DebbiNC

Can't beat black kid "piggies" and a cute skirt!


----------



## dbeth

Omg Stilly!! LOVE that skirt!! You look sexxxyyy!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Kid Pigalles over the weekend with a new mini skirt from Asos. I love this skirt which always looks like its in motion...


 Fantastic look stilly!


----------



## pickniger

Hi stilly, are those real Tatoos?!


----------



## 4Elegance

Lovely outfit.  What a great look


----------



## martinaa

Sooo cute! I love the skirt!


----------



## PMGarza

stilly said:


> Some close-ups of my Pigalle Spikes heading out on Monday...



Stilly, how do you fix in pigalle the heel gap?? I'm normally a 6 and bought a 35.5 and although they feel fine there is a heel gap about a finger (I have tried heel cushions and insole cushions and nothing), I really don't want to sell them cause its very difficult to find them but not using them...  Also, in pigalle plato and pigalle spikes what size would you suggest me? and one more question how can I remove scuffs in patent? I have some grey/black scuffs in another pair in nude and don't know how to do it, any advice would be awesome!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> That is an amazing dress!


 


9distelle said:


> Absolutely LOVE this outfit, this flared mini skirt is adorable!!


 


DebbiNC said:


> Can't beat black kid "piggies" and a cute skirt!


 


dbeth said:


> Omg Stilly!! LOVE that skirt!! You look sexxxyyy!!


 


beagly911 said:


> Fantastic look stilly!


 


4Elegance said:


> Lovely outfit. What a great look


 


martinaa said:


> Sooo cute! I love the skirt!


 

Thanks so much *Lavender, 9distelle, DebbiNC, dbeth, beagly, 4Elegance* & *martinaa*!!!


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> How has the kid leather held up over time? Is it really fragile?


 
I've found the kid leather Pigalles to be very durable.
I have the vibram soles on them and I wear them quite a bit.
The leather is very soft and more comfy than the patent Pigalles.
Just don't wear in the rain...nine have a few rain spots in the leather when I got caught in some rain last year.


----------



## stilly

pickniger said:


> Hi stilly, are those real Tatoos?!


 
No no...just some temporary tatoos I've been experimenting with.
I like the look from time to time and I'm too chicken to get any real tatoos anyway...


----------



## stilly

PMGarza said:


> Stilly, how do you fix in pigalle the heel gap?? I'm normally a 6 and bought a 35.5 and although they feel fine there is a heel gap about a finger (I have tried heel cushions and insole cushions and nothing), I really don't want to sell them cause its very difficult to find them but not using them... Also, in pigalle plato and pigalle spikes what size would you suggest me? and one more question how can I remove scuffs in patent? I have some grey/black scuffs in another pair in nude and don't know how to do it, any advice would be awesome!


 
I think these look gorgeous on you!!!
Aside from padding, there's not much you can do for the heel gap aside from get a smaller size. As long as you can walk in them, I'd keep them since they look fabulous on you!!!

I'd recommend going down a full size to a 35 for the Pigalle Spiked 120s or Platos. I have the Plato 140s and I should have gone down a full size since mine are a little big and they stretched even further.

I don't really have any bad scuffs on my nudes. I usually just gentlly rub off the scuffs with a wet washcloth. If  its worse than that I'd bring them to a cobbler.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore my new Black Shiny Calf Decollete 554's to work for casual Friday.
I've had these a few months now but this is my first post of some pics. Jeans and puff sleeve sweater from Rugby by Ralph Lauren.


----------



## PMGarza

stilly said:


> I think these look gorgeous on you!!!
> Aside from padding, there's not much you can do for the heel gap aside from get a smaller size. As long as you can walk in them, I'd keep them since they look fabulous on you!!!
> 
> I'd recommend going down a full size to a 35 for the Pigalle Spiked 120s or Platos. I have the Plato 140s and I should have gone down a full size since mine are a little big and they stretched even further.
> 
> I don't really have any bad scuffs on my nudes. I usually just gentlly rub off the scuffs with a wet washcloth. If  its worse than that I'd bring them to a cobbler.
> 
> Good Luck!!!


Yay!  Thanks Stilly!!! You are my guru in Louboutins  I'm in love of your huge collection!


----------



## PMGarza

stilly said:


> I wore my new Black Shiny Calf Decollete 554's to work for casual Friday.
> I've had these a few months now but this is my first post of some pics. Jeans and puff sleeve sweater from Rugby by Ralph Lauren.


You look amazing!!!!! Those are to die for!!! Can you do a comparison with the pigalles with pics, pleaseee???


----------



## fumi

I just love the new Decollete style!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Kid Pigalles over the weekend with a new mini skirt from Asos. I love this skirt which always looks like its in motion...


 
Wow Stilly what an outfit, that is one seriously sexy mini-skirt, where did you go over the weekend as I should have looked out for news reports of traffic coming to a complete stop!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Patent Lady Peeps to a work dinner last night with an Anthro dress and black cardi. I usually don't wear my LPs to the office but since it was a dinner outside the office I decided to give them a try...


 
Great outfit, I just don't know how you do the heels!
What was the reaction from your work collegues?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I wore my new Black Shiny Calf Decollete 554's to work for casual Friday.
> I've had these a few months now but this is my first post of some pics. Jeans and puff sleeve sweater from Rugby by Ralph Lauren.



Looking great as always!


----------



## AEGIS

did you just get a foot tat?


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> I wore my new Black Shiny Calf Decollete 554's to work for casual Friday.
> I've had these a few months now but this is my first post of some pics. Jeans and puff sleeve sweater from Rugby by Ralph Lauren.




Stilly, those Decolletes and skinny eans just were made for each other!  Would love to know how they compare with the "piggies".


----------



## nillacobain

stilly said:


> I wore my new Black Shiny Calf Decollete 554's to work for casual Friday.
> I've had these a few months now but this is my first post of some pics. Jeans and puff sleeve sweater from Rugby by Ralph Lauren.



They look great with jeans!


----------



## KnoTheGirl

What time do you normally take these pics? I couldn't get up early enough to do this myself on a work day  lol


----------



## baldjohn

Stilly.  Are you and your family OK?  Hope you have not been affect Hurricane Sandy?


----------



## stilly

PMGarza said:


> Yay! Thanks Stilly!!! You are my guru in Louboutins  I'm in love of your huge collection!


 


fumi said:


> I just love the new Decollete style!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Looking great as always!


 


nillacobain said:


> They look great with jeans!


 
Thanks *PMGarza, fumi, Lavender* &* nillacobain*!!!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Wow Stilly what an outfit, that is one seriously sexy mini-skirt, where did you go over the weekend as I should have looked out for news reports of traffic coming to a complete stop!


 


Kayapo97 said:


> Great outfit, I just don't know how you do the heels!
> What was the reaction from your work collegues?


 
Thanks *Kayapo*!!!
I wore the mini out to dinner and a movie..nothing too fancy.

I did get a couple of complements from the guys at work on the LPs.
Most of them are used to seeing me in CLs at work but nothing with quite this high a heel!!!


----------



## stilly

KnoTheGirl said:


> What time do you normally take these pics? I couldn't get up early enough to do this myself on a work day lol


 
In the spring & summer, I usually the pics before work but now that its so dark in the mornings, I take the pics when I get home. That's why some times the outfits are a bit wrinkled from a full day at work...


----------



## stilly

DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, those Decolletes and skinny eans just were made for each other! Would love to know how they compare with the "piggies".


 
Thanks so much *Debbi*!!!

The Decolette 554's are a bit more pointed and show more toe cleavage than the Pigalles. The heel is only a 100mm and I would prefer a 120mm heel but the Decolette heel is much thinner than the Piggies. If only I could get the Decolette with a 120mm heel it would be perfection...or I could just wear my Jimmy Choo Anouks...


----------



## stilly

PMGarza said:


> You look amazing!!!!! Those are to die for!!! Can you do a comparison with the pigalles with pics, pleaseee???


 
Thanks so much *PMGarza*!!!
I'll try to take some comparison pics over the weekend...


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Stilly. Are you and your family OK? Hope you have not been affect Hurricane Sandy?


 
All's well *John*. Thanks for asking.
Lots of rain and wind but no real damage or flooding.
I also lucked out and only lost power for a few minutes.
My thoughts and prayers go out to all who are still recovering.


----------



## PMGarza

stilly said:
			
		

> All's well John. Thanks for asking.
> Lots of rain and wind but no real damage or flooding.
> I also lucked out and only lost power for a few minutes.
> My thoughts and prayers go out to all who are still recovering.



Glad to know you're okay! Stay safe!


----------



## KnoTheGirl

If you wouldn't mind, could you take some action pics when you're out and about?


----------



## stilly

Here's a pair of non-CL's from last weekend...Jimmy Choo Anouks in Chili with a Betsey Johnson plaid mini and Banana Republic jacket...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Very sexy outfit Stilly! You look like a student with the mini dress.


----------



## KnoTheGirl

Boy I would be scared to wear mini's and heels casually outside of a night out for some reason. I may try it out one day thanks to your style....lol


----------



## martinaa

stilly said:


> Here's a pair of non-CL's from last weekend...Jimmy Choo Anouks in Chili with a Betsey Johnson plaid mini and Banana Republic jacket...


 
Ohhh, I love this outfit!


----------



## fumi

stilly said:


> Here's a pair of non-CL's from last weekend...Jimmy Choo Anouks in Chili with a Betsey Johnson plaid mini and Banana Republic jacket...



The JCs are hot!


----------



## roxies_mom

Stilly, you have an awesome collection of shoes, but I have to ask, what do you do for a living?  Your skirts are so short, can you really wear those to work?  I'm sorry, not trying to offend, but I could never get away with skirts that short at work.....


----------



## DebbiNC

I think an even better name for the JC's would be "RED HOT Chili"


----------



## queensupreme

Wow Stully! I am amazed how you can wear such high heels and look cute almost everyday! Are the Anouks comfier than the Pigalle or Decollete?


----------



## timbuktu007

stilly said:


> Here's a pair of non-CL's from last weekend...Jimmy Choo Anouks in Chili with a Betsey Johnson plaid mini and Banana Republic jacket...



Wow, what a stunning pair of shoes! Couple that with a stunning outfit... you totally nailed it!

You should show off your legs more often.


----------



## zalen

stilly said:


> Here's a pair of non-CL's from last weekend...Jimmy Choo Anouks in Chili with a Betsey Johnson plaid mini and Banana Republic jacket...



Stilly, just gorgeous! What is the heel heigh of this shoes? Is taller than CL Pigalle?


----------



## TazMonkey

Which pair and outfit did you choose for Halloween?  Must know!


----------



## modestadt

stilly said:


> You girls have inspired me to start my own thread dedicated to my beloved collection of CL Pigalles.
> 
> Later I'll post my growing collection of non-Pigalle CLs (thus the Plus in the thread title) here but I'd like to start by introducing you to my pigalle collection.
> 
> Most of the pics you'll see here will be modeling shots featuring me in my CLs with a variety of dresses, skirts and skinny jeans (I almost never wear pants). I keep a camera near my foyer and tend to take pictures of my outfits when I leave the house. What you'll see here is a collection of photos that I've amassed over the past 3 years or so.
> 
> I'll try to update the thread a few times week with new pics.
> 
> To start out, below are pictures of my pigalle collection along with pictures of my "pigalle cousins"...the lovas and twistchats which I also adore.
> 
> So here is a shot of my base pigalle collection, all 120s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shoes pictured above are:
> 
> *Front Row:* Pigalle 120 Black Patent (Sculpted Heel), Pigalle 120 Black/Brown Leopard Patent, Pigalle 120 Black/Blue Leopard Patent, Pigalle 120 Black Patent, Pigalle 120 Crepe Satin/Lace Bouquet, Pigalle 120 Red Patent Calf
> 
> *Back Row: *Pigalle 120 Black Patent, Pigalle 120 Black Kid, Pigalle 120 Cork, Pigalle 120 White Grease Patent Calf, Pigalle 120 Jean Blue Denim, Pigalle 120 Black Patent


jelly! love the pigalle!


----------



## stilly

martinaa said:


> Ohhh, I love this outfit!


 


fumi said:


> The JCs are hot!


 


DebbiNC said:


> I think an even better name for the JC's would be "RED HOT Chili"


 


timbuktu007 said:


> Wow, what a stunning pair of shoes! Couple that with a stunning outfit... you totally nailed it!
> 
> You should show off your legs more often.


 


modestadt said:


> jelly! love the pigalle!


 
Thanks so much *martinaa, fumi, Debbi, timbuktu* & *modestadt*!!!


----------



## stilly

roxies_mom said:


> Stilly, you have an awesome collection of shoes, but I have to ask, what do you do for a living? Your skirts are so short, can you really wear those to work? I'm sorry, not trying to offend, but I could never get away with skirts that short at work.....


 
Thanks *roxies_mom*!!!
I work in marketing with a company that is pretty progressive. Quite a few of the girls at work wear really tall high heels. As long as we dress nicely, they let us wear the shorter skirts and dresses. Most of the really shorter skirts I only wear on the weekends or to go out after work.


----------



## stilly

queensupreme said:


> Wow Stully! I am amazed how you can wear such high heels and look cute almost everyday! Are the Anouks comfier than the Pigalle or Decollete?


 
Thanks *queenspreme*!!!
I find the Anouks are more comfortable than my Pigalles or Decolette 554s.
Even though they have a slightly higher and thinner 125mm heel, they seem to be a bit softer and hug my feet better than most of Pigalles.
I love them so much, I just bought a 4th pair!!!  Pics to come...


----------



## stilly

KnoTheGirl said:


> Boy I would be scared to wear mini's and heels casually outside of a night out for some reason. I may try it out one day thanks to your style....lol


 
I actually did these wear this mini out for dinner that night.
I took the pics befoe we left while it was still light out.


----------



## stilly

zalen said:


> Stilly, just gorgeous! What is the heel heigh of this shoes? Is taller than CL Pigalle?


 
Thanks *zalen*!!!
The Anouks have a 125mm heel so slightly higher than most of Pigalle 120s but its not really noticeable...I think they're pretty comfy for high heel...


----------



## stilly

I wore my Blue Leopard Pigalle 120s with a Light Blue Dot Dress and Navy Cardi today...


----------



## fumi

I love blue head to toe outfits!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I love the heels and the skirt! Very nice !


----------



## zalen

stilly said:


> I wore my Blue Leopard Pigalle 120s with a Light Blue Dot Dress and Navy Cardi today...



Sexy legs and shoes! I love them!


----------



## mrl1005

stilly said:
			
		

> I wore my Blue Leopard Pigalle 120s with a Light Blue Dot Dress and Navy Cardi today...



Gorgeous as always!


----------



## heiress-ox

stilly said:


> Thanks *queenspreme*!!!
> I find the Anouks are more comfortable than my Pigalles or Decolette 554s.
> Even though they have a slightly higher and thinner 125mm heel, they seem to be a bit softer and hug my feet better than most of Pigalles.
> I love them so much, I just bought a 4th pair!!!  Pics to come...



i love those JC anouks! i'm actually looking into potentially purchasing a pair so it's good to hear of their comfort level. i have no JC experience, so just wondering how you size in them in relation to CL, or your Pigalle for instance


----------



## laurenychu

stilly said:


> Here's a pair of non-CL's from last weekend...Jimmy Choo Anouks in Chili with a Betsey Johnson plaid mini and Banana Republic jacket...



hoooootttiee!


----------



## stilly

heiress-ox said:


> i love those JC anouks! i'm actually looking into potentially purchasing a pair so it's good to hear of their comfort level. i have no JC experience, so just wondering how you size in them in relation to CL, or your Pigalle for instance


 
Thanks *heiress-ox*!!!
The Anouks run pretty TTS. I didn't size down like I do on the Pigalle 120s.


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> I love blue head to toe outfits!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the heels and the skirt! Very nice !


 


zalen said:


> Sexy legs and shoes! I love them!


 


mrl1005 said:


> Gorgeous as always!


 


laurenychu said:


> hoooootttiee!


 
Thanks so much *fumi, Lavender, zalen, mrl* &* laurennychu*!!!


----------



## stilly

TazMonkey said:


> Which pair and outfit did you choose for Halloween? Must know!


 
I didn't go to a Halloween party like I usually do this year but I still landed up wearing CLs anyway.

My dbf was flying in from a 2 week business trip to Asia so I decided to surprise him and meet him at the airport. It was a rainy day and the flight didn't get in until about midnight so I decided to wear my Black Patent Piggies with an Anthro peplum top, plaid micro mini with a black raincoat.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I didn't go to a Halloween party like I usually do this year but I still landed up wearing CLs anyway.
> 
> My dbf was flying in from a 2 week business trip to Asia so I decided to surprise him and meet him at the airport. It was a rainy day and the flight didn't get in until about midnight so I decided to wear my Black Patent Piggies with an Anthro peplum top, plaid micro mini with a black raincoat.


 
One heck of a welcome home I hope he appreciated it!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Wow! What an amazing collection!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I didn't go to a Halloween party like I usually do this year but I still landed up wearing CLs anyway.
> 
> My dbf was flying in from a 2 week business trip to Asia so I decided to surprise him and meet him at the airport. It was a rainy day and the flight didn't get in until about midnight so I decided to wear my Black Patent Piggies with an Anthro peplum top, plaid micro mini with a black raincoat.



Really Hot!


----------



## martinaa

You look so hot! I love the coat!


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

stilly said:
			
		

> i didn't go to a halloween party like i usually do this year but i still landed up wearing cls anyway.
> 
> My dbf was flying in from a 2 week business trip to asia so i decided to surprise him and meet him at the airport. It was a rainy day and the flight didn't get in until about midnight so i decided to wear my black patent piggies with an anthro peplum top, plaid micro mini with a black raincoat.



h o t!!!!!


----------



## rassie

Wow, you are brave to wear that! I'd be scared of something showing that isn't supposed to be. LOL


----------



## dbeth

That coat is so hot with your skirt & piggies Stilly! Love it!


----------



## zalen

stilly said:


> I didn't go to a Halloween party like I usually do this year but I still landed up wearing CLs anyway.
> 
> My dbf was flying in from a 2 week business trip to Asia so I decided to surprise him and meet him at the airport. It was a rainy day and the flight didn't get in until about midnight so I decided to wear my Black Patent Piggies with an Anthro peplum top, plaid micro mini with a black raincoat.



You look so sexy!


----------



## loash

stilly said:


> I didn't go to a Halloween party like I usually do this year but I still landed up wearing CLs anyway.
> 
> My dbf was flying in from a 2 week business trip to Asia so I decided to surprise him and meet him at the airport. It was a rainy day and the flight didn't get in until about midnight so I decided to wear my Black Patent Piggies with an Anthro peplum top, plaid micro mini with a black raincoat.



Wowzers, your dbf is very very lucky!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> One heck of a welcome home I hope he appreciated it!


 


yoyotomatoe said:


> Wow! What an amazing collection!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Really Hot!


 


martinaa said:


> You look so hot! I love the coat!


 


LuluBleueNuit said:


> h o t!!!!!


 


rassie said:


> Wow, you are brave to wear that! I'd be scared of something showing that isn't supposed to be. LOL


 


dbeth said:


> That coat is so hot with your skirt & piggies Stilly! Love it!


 


zalen said:


> You look so sexy!


 


loash said:


> Wowzers, your dbf is very very lucky!


 
Thanks so much *Kayapo, yoyotomatoe, Lavender, martinaa, LuluBleueNuit, rassie, dbeth, zalen *&* loash*!!!

My dbf was so excited to see me at the airport. Only he saw the little mini I was wearing under my coat...


----------



## stilly

What's the perfect pair of CL's for Election Day? If you're me its Black Calf Lady Peep Slings!!!

I actually put these on after wearing a pair of boots to the polls on a cold morning...see the bottom pics.


----------



## dbeth

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *Kayapo, yoyotomatoe, Lavender, martinaa, LuluBleueNuit, rassie, dbeth, zalen *&* loash*!!!
> 
> My dbf was so excited to see me at the airport. Only he saw the little mini I was wearing under my coat...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *Kayapo, yoyotomatoe, Lavender, martinaa, LuluBleueNuit, rassie, dbeth, zalen *&* loash*!!!
> 
> My dbf was so excited to see me at the airport. Only he saw the little mini I was wearing under my coat...



LOL your so cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> What's the perfect pair of CL's for Election Day? If you're me its Black Calf Lady Peep Slings!!!
> 
> I actually put these on after wearing a pair of boots to the polls on a cold morning...see the bottom pics.


THe boots are very sexy!


----------



## fumi

You look great in the LP Slings!


----------



## stilly

dbeth said:


>


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> LOL your so cute!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> THe boots are very sexy!


 


fumi said:


> You look great in the LP Slings!


 


EliteElisse said:


> Amazing thread!


 
Thanks *dbeth, Lavender, fumi* & *EliteElisse*!!!


----------



## stilly

I'm trying to wear most of peep toes before it gets too cold outside so I wore my Black Kid Titi 120s today with a little black & red print dress...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> I'm trying to wear most of peep toes before it gets too cold outside so I wore my Black Kid Titi 120s today with a little black & red print dress...



Looking good stilly


----------



## Prada_Princess

You have the most perfect legs. Soon it will be too cold for peep toes sadly: (


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> I'm trying to wear most of peep toes before it gets too cold outside so I wore my Black Kid Titi 120s today with a little black & red print dress...


Always LOVE how Titis look on you!! Comfort compared to Pigalles?


----------



## fumi

I love the Titis!


----------



## zalen

stilly said:


> I'm trying to wear most of peep toes before it gets too cold outside so I wore my Black Kid Titi 120s today with a little black & red print dress...



You look great in the Black Kid Titi 120s! so hot!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Looking good stilly


 


Prada_Princess said:


> You have the most perfect legs. Soon it will be too cold for peep toes sadly: (


 


fumi said:


> I love the Titis!


 


zalen said:


> You look great in the Black Kid Titi 120s! so hot!


 
Thanks so much *CC, Prada_Princess, fumi* and *zalen*!!!


----------



## stilly

9distelle said:


> Always LOVE how Titis look on you!! Comfort compared to Pigalles?


 
Thanks *9distelle*!!!
Yes the Titis are pretty comfy. Even though they're 120s, the heel feels shorter and more stable than the Piggies. I also adore the red tips!!!


----------



## stilly

Cold out yesterday morning as I went out for some shopping & errands, so I wore a thick red turtleneck sweater with a wool skirt and my Black Kid Piggies. This skirt reminds me of my dbf's flannel boxer shorts...

Stay tuned this week...I've decided to wear Piggies to work all week...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Cold out yesterday morning as I went out for some shopping & errands, so I wore a thick red turtleneck sweater with a wool skirt and my Black Kid Piggies. This skirt reminds me of my dbf's flannel boxer shorts...
> 
> Stay tuned this week...I've decided to wear Piggies to work all week...



Love love love


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I'm trying to wear most of peep toes before it gets too cold outside so I wore my Black Kid Titi 120s today with a little black & red print dress...



Hey Stilly is there a platform for the titi 120?


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Love love love





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Hey Stilly is there a platform for the titi 120?





boobielips said:


> You must have wonderful formed toes by your sexy Piggies!
> You look GREAT



Thanks so much *CC, Lavender *&* boobielips*!!!


----------



## stilly

*Piggie Week *- I decided to wear Pigalles all week to work. Here's Day 1...

Monday - Black Patent Love Me 120s


----------



## Doglover1610

Lovely!


----------



## fumi

The Love Me with the polka dot skirt is cute!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Hot!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> *Piggie Week *- I decided to wear Pigalles all week to work. Here's Day 1...
> 
> Monday - Black Patent Love Me 120s



What a way to start the week! Looking forward to the rest of "Piggie" week!


----------



## FLPPrincess

I know I'm new here, but the outfits are so cute!  And the shoes.  You have such great taste, OP. 

What size shoe do you wear?  Do you ever sell your shoes once they've lost their excitement? resents


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Hey Stilly is there a platform for the titi 120?



I forgot to answer your question *Lavender*...1/2" platform on the Titis.
It really doesn't change the pitch of the heel much but they're fairly comfy for CLs.


----------



## stilly

Doglover1610 said:


> Lovely!





fumi said:


> The Love Me with the polka dot skirt is cute!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Hot!





DebbiNC said:


> What a way to start the week! Looking forward to the rest of "Piggie" week!





FLPPrincess said:


> I know I'm new here, but the outfits are so cute!  And the shoes.  You have such great taste, OP.
> 
> What size shoe do you wear?  Do you ever sell your shoes once they've lost their excitement? resents



Thanks *Doglover, fumi, Lavender, Debbi *& *FLPPrincess*!!!
Most of my CLs are size 40 but I have some 39s depending on the style.


----------



## stilly

IvyPore said:


> COULD YOU PLEASE DO A COLLECTION PIC!!!!! I would love to see all of them lined up



I posted a Pigalle collection pic about 6 months ago but my Pigalle collection alone has grown so much since then I can't fit them them all in one picture. 

Forget about all the other styles in pne picture..I'll try to think up a more creative way to get them all...


----------



## stilly

Day 2 - Tuesday - It was a bit rainy today so I had to go with the Sculpted Heel Black Patent Pigalle 120s...here with an Asos skirt and an Ann Taylor Peplum sweater


----------



## cts900

stilly said:


> I posted a Pigalle collection pic about 6 months ago but my Pigalle collection alone has grown so much since then I can't fit them them all in one picture.
> 
> Forget about all the other styles in pne picture..*I'll try to think up a more creative way to get them all*...



Maybe on a flight of stairs?

You look great, stilly.  Always great.


----------



## stilly

cts900 said:


> Maybe on a flight of stairs?
> 
> You look great, stilly.  Always great.



Good idea *cts*...I was just thinking of that...
Thanks!!!


----------



## stilly

Day 3 - Wednesday - Nude Lizard Pigalle 120s with an Anthro dress...try to ignore the wrinkles...it was a long day at work...


----------



## beagly911

Oh stilly, you look terrific!  Love a piggie week!!  BTW, I used a staircase for my group shot, it's in my collection.


----------



## fumi

So pretty and feminine


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Day 3 - Wednesday - Nude Lizard Pigalle 120s with an Anthro dress...try to ignore the wrinkles...it was a long day at work...



So soft and pretty


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Day 3 - Wednesday - Nude Lizard Pigalle 120s with an Anthro dress...try to ignore the wrinkles...it was a long day at work...



I'm loving the lizard pigalle! Super sexy!


----------



## DebbiNC

Piggie Week is wonderful! Looking forward to the Thursday and Friday installments!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Oh stilly, you look terrific!  Love a piggie week!!  BTW, I used a staircase for my group shot, it's in my collection.





fumi said:


> So pretty and feminine





Christchrist said:


> So soft and pretty





Lavenderduckiez said:


> I'm loving the lizard pigalle! Super sexy!





DebbiNC said:


> Piggie Week is wonderful! Looking forward to the Thursday and Friday installments!




Thanks so much *beagly, fumi, CC, Lavender *& *Debbi*!!!
I think I'll try to do a collection pic this weekend but with only a spiral staircase at home I'm not sure how that will work out...:wondering


----------



## fieryfashionist

stilly said:
			
		

> Day 3 - Wednesday - Nude Lizard Pigalle 120s with an Anthro dress...try to ignore the wrinkles...it was a long day at work...



What a pretty look!!   Dress twins!   I so admire your ability to effortlessly wear piggies!   So fab!!


----------



## beagly911

Um...where is Thursday???  waiting....


----------



## stilly

Day 4 - Thursday - Black Lucifer Bows with a glenplaid dress and black cardi...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Day 4 - Thursday - Black Lucifer Bows with a glenplaid dress and black cardi...



Hg shoe! Love them


----------



## beagly911

absolutely lovely stilly!!!


----------



## zalen

stilly said:


> Day 4 - Thursday - Black Lucifer Bows with a glenplaid dress and black cardi...



Wonderful legs and shoes!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Hg shoe! Love them





beagly911 said:


> absolutely lovely stilly!!!





zalen said:


> Wonderful legs and shoes!



Thanks *CC, beagly *& *zalen*!!!


----------



## stilly

Day 5 - Friday - A splash of color to finish out the week...Red Patent Piggies!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Day 4 - Thursday - Black Lucifer Bows with a glenplaid dress and black cardi...


As ever great outfit and shoe combo's - some week at work!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Day 5 - Friday - A splash of color to finish out the week...Red Patent Piggies!!!



My hg. Love them


----------



## wannaprada

I can never get enough of your collection! I think I may need some red piggies!  You look amazing in piggies Stilly!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Day 4 - Thursday - Black Lucifer Bows with a glenplaid dress and black cardi...



Very sexy!!!


----------



## DebbiNC

Stilly, what a fun week! I think Friday was my absolute favorite. Loved the red "piggies"!! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## PMGarza

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Nappa Lipsinka 120s to a work dinner last night with a gray, kind of boho, pleated dress...




Hello Stilly, I have a couple of questions for you, are the lipsinkas comfy? should I size 1/2 down? Im in pigalle 120 a 35, pigalle plato 35.5 and filo 35.5

Do you manage to pair them easily with any outfit?

Thank you!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> As ever great outfit and shoe combo's - some week at work!





Christchrist said:


> My hg. Love them





wannaprada said:


> I can never get enough of your collection! I think I may need some red piggies!  You look amazing in piggies Stilly!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very sexy!!!





DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, what a fun week! I think Friday was my absolute favorite. Loved the red "piggies"!! Thanks for sharing with us.



Thanks so much *Kayapo, CC, wannaprada, Lavender *& *Debbi*!!!


----------



## stilly

PMGarza said:


> Hello Stilly, I have a couple of questions for you, are the lipsinkas comfy? should I size 1/2 down? Im in pigalle 120 a 35, pigalle plato 35.5 and filo 35.5
> 
> Do you manage to pair them easily with any outfit?
> 
> Thank you!



The Lipsinkas are fairly comfy...a bit more so than Pigalles. 
I got them TTS. They fit a little tight to start but they stretched a bit.
With the metal heel, I tend not to wear them to work too much (though I have a few times) and I usually save them for parties or going out at night.


----------



## fumi

stilly said:


> Day 5 - Friday - A splash of color to finish out the week...Red Patent Piggies!!!



The red pigalles are so hot!


----------



## PMGarza

stilly said:
			
		

> The Lipsinkas are fairly comfy...a bit more so than Pigalles.
> I got them TTS. They fit a little tight to start but they stretched a bit.
> With the metal heel, I tend not to wear them to work too much (though I have a few times) and I usually save them for parties or going out at night.



Thanks Stilly!! In pigalle 120 you go down 1/2 or a full size down?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Day 5 - Friday - A splash of color to finish out the week...Red Patent Piggies!!!



Very hot!


----------



## BagLVer4Life

stilly said:
			
		

> Day 5 - Friday - A splash of color to finish out the week...Red Patent Piggies!!!



I love the red piggies! You look fabulous as always


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Day 4 - Thursday - Black Lucifer Bows with a glenplaid dress and black cardi...





stilly said:


> Day 5 - Friday - A splash of color to finish out the week...Red Patent Piggies!!!


Both outfits are great stilly!  I love the red piggies!


----------



## stilly

PMGarza said:


> Thanks Stilly!! In pigalle 120 you go down 1/2 or a full size down?



I go down a half size on Pigalle 120s.


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> The red pigalles are so hot!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very hot!





BagLVer4Life said:


> I love the red piggies! You look fabulous as always





beagly911 said:


> Both outfits are great stilly!  I love the red piggies!



Thanks* fumi, Lavender, BagLVer4Life *and* beagly*!!!


----------



## PMGarza

stilly said:
			
		

> I go down a half size on Pigalle 120s.



Thank you Stilly!!!


----------



## stilly

From this weekend, the Patent Lovas got their night out...


----------



## 4Elegance

stilly said:
			
		

> From this weekend, the Patent Lovas got their night out...



I love these. I think these are my favorite.  Great collection


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

stilly said:


> From this weekend, the Patent Lovas got their night out...




i love these ones with the bows, perfect twist on a classic pigalle. aren't you worried someone will look up your skirt when you are out? i would be so scared to wear something so short! i admire your confidence  i am perpetually wearing floor length dresses or pants lol.


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> From this weekend, the Patent Lovas got their night out...



Looking amazing as always


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> From this weekend, the Patent Lovas got their night out...



Those are super sexy!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> From this weekend, the Patent Lovas got their night out...



Stilly, it's always fun to see what you'll wear next! Love the Lovas!


----------



## QTbebe

Love looking at the mod shots, the more I look the more I need a pair of pigalle 

I'm wondering if I should get a 36 or 36.5 in 100mm
I'm a 36.5 in simple and 37 in declic


----------



## happiechoco

Great collection, you make me wanna buy a pair too


----------



## stilly

QTbebe said:


> Love looking at the mod shots, the more I look the more I need a pair of pigalle
> 
> I'm wondering if I should get a 36 or 36.5 in 100mm
> I'm a 36.5 in simple and 37 in declic



Hi *QTbebe* - If you're getting the Pigalle 100s, they should fit truer to your normal size so I woudl try the 36.5. Good Luck!!!


----------



## stilly

4Elegance said:


> I love these. I think these are my favorite.  Great collection





LamborghiniGirl said:


> i love these ones with the bows, perfect twist on a classic pigalle. aren't you worried someone will look up your skirt when you are out? i would be so scared to wear something so short! i admire your confidence  i am perpetually wearing floor length dresses or pants lol.





Christchrist said:


> Looking amazing as always





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are super sexy!





DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, it's always fun to see what you'll wear next! Love the Lovas!





happiechoco said:


> Great collection, you make me wanna buy a pair too



Thanks so much *4Elegance, LamborginiGirl, CC, Lavender, Debbi *& *happiechoco*!!!


----------



## stilly

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i love these ones with the bows, perfect twist on a classic pigalle. aren't you worried someone will look up your skirt when you are out? i would be so scared to wear something so short! i admire your confidence  i am perpetually wearing floor length dresses or pants lol.



Thanks *LamborginiGirl*!!!
I only wore the skirt to a quiet dinner so there weren't many opportunities for anyone to look up my skirt. Its a little too short for the office or dancing for certain though...


----------



## stilly

Busy holiday weekend with family and friends so I'm a little behind.

My Thanksgiving outfit...Nude Crossspigas with a dress and cardi...


----------



## LisaMarie24

stilly said:
			
		

> Busy holiday weekend with family and friends so I'm a little behind.
> 
> My Thanksgiving outfit...Nude Crossspigas with a dress and cardi...



Beautiful !!!!


----------



## PMGarza

stilly said:
			
		

> Busy holiday weekend with family and friends so I'm a little behind.
> 
> My Thanksgiving outfit...Nude Crossspigas with a dress and cardi...



Love them!!!!! You look great!


----------



## pocketsandbows

Hi Stilly! I need your expert advise asap!! I am a U.S 7.5 and I tracked down the Pigalle 120 in a 37.5 ( I know :0( ) well I can put a finger in the back of the heel and my toes aren't awfully scrunched nor do I fall out of the shoes because of the little strap that is made into the heel, BUT the 37 is sold out everywhere. Would you recommend the 36.5? Or would that be pushing it? PLEASE HELP ME. I have been lusting after these shoes for over 2 years.


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Busy holiday weekend with family and friends so I'm a little behind.
> 
> My Thanksgiving outfit...Nude Crossspigas with a dress and cardi...




You rock those Crossspigas!


----------



## JessieG

pocketsandbows said:
			
		

> Hi Stilly! I need your expert advise asap!! I am a U.S 7.5 and I tracked down the Pigalle 120 in a 37.5 ( I know :0( ) well I can put a finger in the back of the heel and my toes aren't awfully scrunched nor do I fall out of the shoes because of the little strap that is made into the heel, BUT the 37 is sold out everywhere. Would you recommend the 36.5? Or would that be pushing it? PLEASE HELP ME. I have been lusting after these shoes for over 2 years.



I'm not stilly...and don't quite have her expertise...but I would think (from what everyone says about piggy 120's you could go down to 36.5). One full size down works for lots of ladies, including me..hope that helps. And my apologies to Stilly, I hope I don't tread on your toes (or loubies) by answering in your thread.


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

JessieG said:


> I'm not stilly...and don't quite have her expertise...but I would think (from what everyone says about piggy 120's you could go down to 36.5). One full size down works for lots of ladies, including me..hope that helps. And my apologies to Stilly, I hope I don't tread on your toes (or loubies) by answering in your thread.



I'm a 37.5 in regular shoes, but a 36.5 in pigalle 120s, if that helps.


----------



## pocketsandbows

MissMeggiebeth said:


> I'm a 37.5 in regular shoes, but a 36.5 in pigalle 120s, if that helps.



Thank you so much! They are holding them for me


----------



## pocketsandbows

JessieG said:


> I'm not stilly...and don't quite have her expertise...but I would think (from what everyone says about piggy 120's you could go down to 36.5). One full size down works for lots of ladies, including me..hope that helps. And my apologies to Stilly, I hope I don't tread on your toes (or loubies) by answering in your thread.



Thank you for responding! They are holding them until I send them back! I'm so excited. Now Im sure they will kill my feet because the 7.5 was a breeze.


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

pocketsandbows said:


> Thank you so much! They are holding them for me



I should also say that they were _almost_ a tight squeeze the first time I put them on, but softened up and stretched just enough within the first wear.  Now they're one of my most comfortable pairs.


----------



## ryomat

gorgeous gorgeous!!!! i keep returning to this post and keep admiring you! wish i can wear these one day!!!


----------



## pocketsandbows

MissMeggiebeth said:


> I should also say that they were _almost_ a tight squeeze the first time I put them on, but softened up and stretched just enough within the first wear.  Now they're one of my most comfortable pairs.



I can just about imagine. I've read horror stories of the Pigalle 120 and was pleasantly surprised that I was able to stand and walk in them because I thought it was going to be impossible since everyone says they KILL lol. I guess that was due to the large size. I could literally but my whole finger in the back. Now i'm sure I'll get the full Horrific pigalle experience


----------



## stilly

LisaMarie24 said:


> Beautiful !!!!





PMGarza said:


> Love them!!!!! You look great!





DebbiNC said:


> You rock those Crossspigas!





ryomat said:


> gorgeous gorgeous!!!! i keep returning to this post and keep admiring you! wish i can wear these one day!!!



Thanks so much *LisaMarie, PMGarza, Debbi *& *ryomat*!!!


----------



## stilly

pocketsandbows said:


> Hi Stilly! I need your expert advise asap!! I am a U.S 7.5 and I tracked down the Pigalle 120 in a 37.5 ( I know :0( ) well I can put a finger in the back of the heel and my toes aren't awfully scrunched nor do I fall out of the shoes because of the little strap that is made into the heel, BUT the 37 is sold out everywhere. Would you recommend the 36.5? Or would that be pushing it? PLEASE HELP ME. I have been lusting after these shoes for over 2 years.



Hi *pocketsandbows*!!!
Yes a full size down is probably the way to go as everyone has suggested.
I vary between a half to a full size down on Pigalle 120s.
Pigalles stretch and its better if they're a little tight than loose.
Show us pics of what you get!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Nude Lady Lynchs!!!
I love these with jeans.
I think these are both cute & sexy at the same time if that's possible...


----------



## Luv n bags

stilly said:
			
		

> My new Nude Lady Lynchs!!!
> I love these with jeans.
> I think these are both cute & sexy at the same time if that's possible...



These look great with your outfit!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> My new Nude Lady Lynchs!!!
> I love these with jeans.
> I think these are both cute & sexy at the same time if that's possible...



They look great on you


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:
			
		

> My new Nude Lady Lynchs!!!
> I love these with jeans.
> I think these are both cute & sexy at the same time if that's possible...



Love, love, love them Stilly! Are they 120 and do they size similar to the Pigalle 120?


----------



## dc419

Love the lady lynch on you!!! Great outfit!!!


----------



## fumi

Love the Lady Lynch!


----------



## mrl1005

stilly said:
			
		

> My new Nude Lady Lynchs!!!
> I love these with jeans.
> I think these are both cute & sexy at the same time if that's possible...



Love!!!! Shoe twinsies!!!


----------



## DebbiNC

Fabulous! Perfect with skinny jeans!


----------



## pocketsandbows

stilly said:


> Hi *pocketsandbows*!!!
> Yes a full size down is probably the way to go as everyone has suggested.
> I vary between a half to a full size down on Pigalle 120s.
> Pigalles stretch and its better if they're a little tight than loose.
> Show us pics of what you get!!!



Thank you so much! I ordered the 36.5 and I hope they work out! I could walk perfectly in the 37.5 but I'm sure I will have some practicing to do with the 36.5 since my toes will be squished beyond repair LOL.


----------



## Dessye

I know you're a Piggie girl but you should seriously expand your styles!  You look fab in everything!   Those LL are amazing on you!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Busy holiday weekend with family and friends so I'm a little behind.
> 
> My Thanksgiving outfit...Nude Crossspigas with a dress and cardi...



I love the colors your wearing!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My new Nude Lady Lynchs!!!
> I love these with jeans.
> I think these are both cute & sexy at the same time if that's possible...



I agree! They are both cute and sexy!


----------



## stilly

mrl1005 said:


> Love!!!! Shoe twinsies!!!



Thanks *mrl*!!!
It was your gorgeous pics of your LL's that inspired me to get mine!!!


----------



## stilly

tigertrixie said:


> These look great with your outfit!





Christchrist said:


> They look great on you





dc419 said:


> Love the lady lynch on you!!! Great outfit!!!





fumi said:


> Love the Lady Lynch!





mrl1005 said:


> Love!!!! Shoe twinsies!!!





DebbiNC said:


> Fabulous! Perfect with skinny jeans!





Dessye said:


> I know you're a Piggie girl but you should seriously expand your styles!  You look fab in everything!   Those LL are amazing on you!!!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> I agree! They are both cute and sexy!



Thanks so much *tigertrixie, CC, dc, fumi, mrl, Debbi, Dessye *& *Lavender*!!!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> Love, love, love them Stilly! Are they 120 and do they size similar to the Pigalle 120?



Thanks *wanna*!!!
Yes they're 120's and the sizing is the same as my Pigalle 120s.


----------



## stilly

Python Lipsinka 120s with a Issa dress and black cashmere cardi...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Python Lipsinka 120s with a Issa dress and black cashmere cardi...



Super super sexy!!! I love the cashmere cardi!


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

stilly said:


> You girls have inspired me to start my own thread dedicated to my beloved collection of CL Pigalles.
> 
> Later I'll post my growing collection of non-Pigalle CLs (thus the Plus in the thread title) here but I'd like to start by introducing you to my pigalle collection.
> 
> Most of the pics you'll see here will be modeling shots featuring me in my CLs with a variety of dresses, skirts and skinny jeans (I almost never wear pants). I keep a camera near my foyer and tend to take pictures of my outfits when I leave the house. What you'll see here is a collection of photos that I've amassed over the past 3 years or so.
> 
> I'll try to update the thread a few times week with new pics.
> 
> To start out, below are pictures of my pigalle collection along with pictures of my "pigalle cousins"...the lovas and twistchats which I also adore.
> 
> So here is a shot of my base pigalle collection, all 120s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shoes pictured above are:
> 
> *Front Row:* Pigalle 120 Black Patent (Sculpted Heel), Pigalle 120 Black/Brown Leopard Patent, Pigalle 120 Black/Blue Leopard Patent, Pigalle 120 Black Patent, Pigalle 120 Crepe Satin/Lace Bouquet, Pigalle 120 Red Patent Calf
> 
> *Back Row: *Pigalle 120 Black Patent, Pigalle 120 Black Kid, Pigalle 120 Cork, Pigalle 120 White Grease Patent Calf, Pigalle 120 Jean Blue Denim, Pigalle 120 Black Patent



ummmm AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Super super sexy!!! I love the cashmere cardi!





kickb0xingkid3 said:


> ummmm AMAZING!!!!!



Thanks *Lav* & *kick0xingkid3*!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore my Nude Love Me 120s with a dress and cardi to dinner last night.
The dress is Gracia from Modcloth.com and has a cute black underlay skirt over a flared offwhite dress.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I wore my Nude Love Me 120s with a dress and cardi to dinner last night.
> The dress is Gracia from Modcloth.com and has a cute black underlay skirt over a flared offwhite dress.



The off white dress is very cute. I can never find flare dress anywhere.


----------



## fumi

Very cute!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> I wore my Nude Love Me 120s with a dress and cardi to dinner last night.
> The dress is Gracia from Modcloth.com and has a cute black underlay skirt over a flared offwhite dress.



This is a very cute look


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Python Lipsinka 120s with a Issa dress and black cashmere cardi...


what can one say - beautiful!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I wore my Nude Love Me 120s with a dress and cardi to dinner last night.
> The dress is Gracia from Modcloth.com and has a cute black underlay skirt over a flared offwhite dress.


Great skirt, seriously hot, hot, hot!


----------



## 4Elegance

stilly said:
			
		

> I wore my Nude Love Me 120s with a dress and cardi to dinner last night.
> The dress is Gracia from Modcloth.com and has a cute black underlay skirt over a flared offwhite dress.



Love this look and your legs are my gym inspiration


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:
			
		

> I wore my Nude Love Me 120s with a dress and cardi to dinner last night.
> The dress is Gracia from Modcloth.com and has a cute black underlay skirt over a flared offwhite dress.



Love the entire outfit! I think I need a pair of Love Me's!


----------



## mrl1005

stilly said:
			
		

> I wore my Nude Love Me 120s with a dress and cardi to dinner last night.
> The dress is Gracia from Modcloth.com and has a cute black underlay skirt over a flared offwhite dress.



Love it!!!


----------



## Perfect Day

stilly said:


> Python Lipsinka 120s with a Issa dress and black cashmere cardi...



Love the pythons, your dress and your legs! Gorgeous.


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> I wore my Nude Love Me 120s with a dress and cardi to dinner last night.
> The dress is Gracia from Modcloth.com and has a cute black underlay skirt over a flared offwhite dress.




Stilly, your skirts are as amazing as your shoes! Nice!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> The off white dress is very cute. I can never find flare dress anywhere.





fumi said:


> Very cute!





Christchrist said:


> This is a very cute look





Kayapo97 said:


> what can one say - beautiful!





Kayapo97 said:


> Great skirt, seriously hot, hot, hot!





4Elegance said:


> Love this look and your legs are my gym inspiration





wannaprada said:


> Love the entire outfit! I think I need a pair of Love Me's!





mrl1005 said:


> Love it!!!





Perfect Day said:


> Love the pythons, your dress and your legs! Gorgeous.





DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, your skirts are as amazing as your shoes! Nice!




Thanks for loving my "Love Me's"* Lavender, fumi, CC, Kayapo, 4Elegance, wanna, mrl, Perfect Day* & *Debbi*!!!


----------



## stilly

From last Friday, I wore my Batgirls by day with an Asos Black Full Pleated skirt and gray cardi from Pure Collection...


----------



## stilly

...and then on Friday night I switched over to my Italian Heels Black Patent Bow Pumps. These are another old pair of 150mm heels I bought years ago. Very hard on my feet and super hard to walk in but I thought I'd give them a try for old memories. I got a lot of comments the last time I wore a pair of these old, super high heels. I still love the look of these heels...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> ...and then on Friday night I switched over to my Italian Heels Black Patent Bow Pumps. These are another old pair of 150mm heels I bought years ago. Very hard on my feet and super hard to walk in but I thought I'd give them a try for old memories. I got a lot of comments the last time I wore a pair of these old, super high heels. I still love the look of these heels...



That pitch is crazy!!!!


----------



## mularice

stilly said:
			
		

> ...and then on Friday night I switched over to my Italian Heels Black Patent Bow Pumps. These are another old pair of 150mm heels I bought years ago. Very hard on my feet and super hard to walk in but I thought I'd give them a try for old memories. I got a lot of comments the last time I wore a pair of these old, super high heels. I still love the look of these heels...



What the..? Stilly I take my hat off to you! I think I would break my foot / neck if I tried to walk in those!
If I saw you irl I would definitely compliment you too just for being amazing (and brave)!


----------



## fumi

stilly said:


> ...and then on Friday night I switched over to my Italian Heels Black Patent Bow Pumps. These are another old pair of 150mm heels I bought years ago. Very hard on my feet and super hard to walk in but I thought I'd give them a try for old memories. I got a lot of comments the last time I wore a pair of these old, super high heels. I still love the look of these heels...



Wow! These are crazy


----------



## rock_girl

stilly said:


> From last Friday, I wore my Batgirls by day with an Asos Black Full Pleated skirt and gray cardi from Pure Collection...



 I would love a pair of Batgirls someday, how did you size them and what is the heel height?


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> ...and then on Friday night I switched over to my Italian Heels Black Patent Bow Pumps. These are another old pair of 150mm heels I bought years ago. Very hard on my feet and super hard to walk in but I thought I'd give them a try for old memories. I got a lot of comments the last time I wore a pair of these old, super high heels. I still love the look of these heels...



Yow! My feet hurt just looking at those shoes!   I hope didn't have to walk too far!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> That pitch is crazy!!!!





mularice said:


> What the..? Stilly I take my hat off to you! I think I would break my foot / neck if I tried to walk in those!
> If I saw you irl I would definitely compliment you too just for being amazing (and brave)!





fumi said:


> Wow! These are crazy





DebbiNC said:


> Yow! My feet hurt just looking at those shoes!   I hope didn't have to walk too far!



Thanks* CC, mulrice fumi *and *Debbi*!!!
They are crazy high and a killer on my feet and ankles but I love the look and don't mind wearing them every once in a while...:girlwhack:


----------



## stilly

rock_girl said:


> I would love a pair of Batgirls someday, how did you size them and what is the heel height?



I got them TTS but they're a little big so you might be able to get away with a half size down. These are 120's but I think they made them in 100's as well. They do come up on eBay from time to time if you keep your eye out...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> From last Friday, I wore my Batgirls by day with an Asos Black Full Pleated skirt and gray cardi from Pure Collection...



Those heels are super cute! I love the outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> ...and then on Friday night I switched over to my Italian Heels Black Patent Bow Pumps. These are another old pair of 150mm heels I bought years ago. Very hard on my feet and super hard to walk in but I thought I'd give them a try for old memories. I got a lot of comments the last time I wore a pair of these old, super high heels. I still love the look of these heels...



The heels look really difficult to walk in. I can't last one minute in these. How long did you wee them for?


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

stilly said:
			
		

> Python Lipsinka 120s with a Issa dress and black cashmere cardi...



I havent been on tpf for a while...but of course the first thread I checked was this one and you never disappoint Stilly! Fabulous shoes and outfit combos! I am considering some pairs for Christmas . pigalle 120 cork, lipsinka 120 black napa, I have the décolleté 554 in 100 and I find them very comfortable in the 36.5. What do you think on comfort level and sizing for the above 2? I have the bianca 140 in 36 and should have gone for 36.5 because the toe box is just too tight


----------



## stilly

InAweWithLoubi said:


> I havent been on tpf for a while...but of course the first thread I checked was this one and you never disappoint Stilly! Fabulous shoes and outfit combos! I am considering some pairs for Christmas . pigalle 120 cork, lipsinka 120 black napa, I have the décolleté 554 in 100 and I find them very comfortable in the 36.5. What do you think on comfort level and sizing for the above 2? I have the bianca 140 in 36 and should have gone for 36.5 because the toe box is just too tight



Thanks so much *InAweWithLoubi*!!!

I always size a half size down on the Pigalle 120s and Lipsinkas from my normal CL size. The 36 will probably be fine for you. The Lipsinkas are very similar to Pigalles in comfort but the toe is a bit more pointed. They'll both be similar in comfort for your toes to your Decollete 554 which also has the pointy toe but not as comfy as the Biancas. The pitch on both shoes is also much more than the Biancas so they'll be a little tougher on your ankles.

Hope this helps.
Good Luck!!!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> The heels look really difficult to walk in. I can't last one minute in these. How long did you wee them for?



They are tough to walk in. I wore them out to dinner for about 2+ hours and slipped them on and off under the table during the meal. I certainly didn't do any shopping in them after dinner...


----------



## dianalondontv

stilly said:


> ...and then on Friday night I switched over to my Italian Heels Black Patent Bow Pumps. These are another old pair of 150mm heels I bought years ago. Very hard on my feet and super hard to walk in but I thought I'd give them a try for old memories. I got a lot of comments the last time I wore a pair of these old, super high heels. I still love the look of these heels...



just stunning, utter elegance - you look beautiful....amazing toe cleavage in those pumps too xx


----------



## stilly

dianalondontv said:


> just stunning, utter elegance - you look beautiful....amazing toe cleavage in those pumps too xx



Thanks so much *dianalondontv*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Red Patent Alti 160's...


----------



## Jönathan

stilly said:


> My new Red Patent Alti 160's...



Stilly, They're gorgeous and they look stunning on you!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> My new Red Patent Alti 160's...



That red is TDF! Cute Sabrina bag


----------



## fumi

The color is amazing!


----------



## DebbiNC

Wow! Stilly, you've done it again! Love your new Altis.


----------



## Flip88

Gorgeous gorgeous super gorgeous!


----------



## zzarazza

Stilly, your collection is mind-boggling. I have just gone through the whole thread, and I am simply amazed. I cannot wear CL at all, so twice the respect goes to you!


----------



## stilly

Thanks so much *Jonathan, CC, fumi, DebbiNC, Flip *& *zzarazza*!!!


----------



## stilly

By request, my Non-CL White Patent 150mm Pumps by Italian Heels...


----------



## stilly

I did a little Christmas Shopping yesterday and wore my Pumice Lucifer Bows with a pleated leather mini from ShopBop and floral sweater from White House Black Market...


----------



## fumi

Love your outfit!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

The Lucifer Bow is my UHG!


----------



## boobielips

the italian heels are one of my favourite pumps!! I LOVE them! They look so wounderful...please more
how long could you walk in these pumps? also for shopping?


----------



## JessieG

InAweWithLoubi said:
			
		

> The Lucifer Bow is my UHG!



Me too...well one of!


----------



## l.a_girl19

OMG *Stilly*!  Huge Congrats! The Altis are beyond gorgeous on you! And such a yummy color!


----------



## l.a_girl19

stilly said:


> I did a little Christmas Shopping yesterday and wore my Pumice Lucifer Bows with a pleated leather mini from ShopBop and floral sweater from White House Black Market...



Stunning as always. Pigalle Queen:worthy:


----------



## l.a_girl19

stilly said:


> By request, my Non-CL White Patent 150mm Pumps by Italian Heels...



Ooh! Very nice! Love them


----------



## zalen

stilly said:


> ...and then on Friday night I switched over to my Italian Heels Black Patent Bow Pumps. These are another old pair of 150mm heels I bought years ago. Very hard on my feet and super hard to walk in but I thought I'd give them a try for old memories. I got a lot of comments the last time I wore a pair of these old, super high heels. I still love the look of these heels...



I love these heels!


----------



## zalen

stilly said:


> By request, my Non-CL White Patent 150mm Pumps by Italian Heels...



Fantastic heels! You're the sexiest with these heels!


----------



## OANHderful

stilly said:


> I did a little Christmas Shopping yesterday and wore my Pumice Lucifer Bows with a pleated leather mini from ShopBop and floral sweater from White House Black Market...




I love the Lucifer Bows and in that exact color, too! 

And wow, you're preatty ballsy going shopping in that! I would been so uncomfortable and paranoid of my skirt flying up. Kudos to you! I'm sure you're used to walking in those heels. I can only wear heels for a max of 5hrs and most of it is sitting down.


----------



## VernisLUV

stilly said:


> My new Red Patent Alti 160's...



OMG!! I LOVE!!!
Which season are these from??


----------



## shop874

stilly said:


> Rainy today so I wore my Nude Pigalle Plato 140s. These were a challenge to run in to the car in a pouring rain!!!



Hi Stilly!
I'm trying to buy the nude pigalle plato 140s. My tts is 39. The SA recommended only going down half a size to 38.5. I'm afraid to order them and then have a heel slippage issue or order a 38 and be to small. Your input would be great. Are the plato 140s walkable or more comfortable than pigalle 120s? 
Thank you!


----------



## stilly

Thanks so much *fumi, InAweWithLoubi, boobielips, JessieG, l.a_girl19 *& *zalen*!!!


----------



## stilly

VernisLUV said:


> OMG!! I LOVE!!!
> Which season are these from??



Thanks *VernisLUV*!!!
These are from last season. I think they only make the Alti 160s in Black Patent currently. Another eBay find for a great price!!!


----------



## stilly

shop874 said:


> Hi Stilly!
> I'm trying to buy the nude pigalle plato 140s. My tts is 39. The SA recommended only going down half a size to 38.5. I'm afraid to order them and then have a heel slippage issue or order a 38 and be to small. Your input would be great. Are the plato 140s walkable or more comfortable than pigalle 120s?
> Thank you!



I got my Pigalle Plato 140s a half size smaller than my normal CL size but they're still a little big so I'd recommend a full size down. I find them less comfy and harder to walk in than the normal Pigalle 120's. The combination of the platform and the higher heel should equate to the same pitch as the Pigalle 120 but I still find them harder to manage. They're a gorgeous shoe though...you just have to limit the serious walking.


----------



## shop874

stilly said:


> I got my Pigalle Plato 140s a half size smaller than my normal CL size but they're still a little big so I'd recommend a full size down. I find them less comfy and harder to walk in than the normal Pigalle 120's. The combination of the platform and the higher heel should equate to the same pitch as the Pigalle 120 but I still find them harder to manage. They're a gorgeous shoe though...you just have to limit the serious walking.



Thank you Stilly! This is going to be a tough decision. Maybe I'll go for the plato 120. I usually prefer a little platform to none. Do you think it makes it difficult to walk since its not a full size down or is it not a big difference? They are gorgeous that's the hard part :wondering
Thanks for your help!


----------



## stilly

OANHderful said:


> I love the Lucifer Bows and in that exact color, too!
> 
> And wow, you're preatty ballsy going shopping in that! I would been so uncomfortable and paranoid of my skirt flying up. Kudos to you! I'm sure you're used to walking in those heels. I can only wear heels for a max of 5hrs and most of it is sitting down.



Thanks *OANHderful*!!!
It was only a few hours of shopping so I managed fine. I usually don't have too much problem with my skirts "flying up"...I avoid windy alleys...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> By request, my Non-CL White Patent 150mm Pumps by Italian Heels...



Those are super high. How do you manage to wear them? How long can you last in those?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I did a little Christmas Shopping yesterday and wore my Pumice Lucifer Bows with a pleated leather mini from ShopBop and floral sweater from White House Black Market...



Very cute outfit!


----------



## VernisLUV

stilly said:


> Thanks *VernisLUV*!!!
> These are from last season. I think they only make the Alti 160s in Black Patent currently. Another eBay find for a great price!!!



Aw man!! I missed out!!! But i don't think i can wear 160... Hopefully he'll make them in 140 in near future... :S

Just wanted to say you look gorgeous EVERYDAY!!!! or every time you post your pics on here.. AMAZING!! I'm too lazy to dress up everyday.. hahaha..


----------



## nillacobain

VernisLUV said:


> Aw man!! I missed out!!! But i don't think i can wear 160... Hopefully he'll make them in 140 in near future... :S
> 
> Just wanted to say you look gorgeous EVERYDAY!!!! or every time you post your pics on here.. AMAZING!! I'm too lazy to dress up everyday.. hahaha..



Alti came in 140mm a few seasons back. HTH


----------



## VernisLUV

nillacobain said:


> Alti came in 140mm a few seasons back. HTH



Noooo.. i missed all of them!!! 
I will patiently wait for alti to come back then....


----------



## stilly

shop874 said:


> Thank you Stilly! This is going to be a tough decision. Maybe I'll go for the plato 120. I usually prefer a little platform to none. Do you think it makes it difficult to walk since its not a full size down or is it not a big difference? They are gorgeous that's the hard part :wondering
> Thanks for your help!



My Plato 140s are a little too big which certainly doesn't help but for some reason they're just not comfortable. I can't seem to really figure out why...the 120's would probably be much more comfy...


----------



## shop874

stilly said:


> My Plato 140s are a little too big which certainly doesn't help but for some reason they're just not comfortable. I can't seem to really figure out why...the 120's would probably be much more comfy...



Thank you my order for the 140 went through so hopefully they'll work out and not have to be sent back. Fingers crossed


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are super high. How do you manage to wear them? How long can you last in those?



Thanks *Lav*!!!
Just a few hours is all I can take...and that's mostly sitting in a restaurant!!!


----------



## stilly

VernisLUV said:


> Noooo.. i missed all of them!!!
> I will patiently wait for alti to come back then....



Keep an eye out on eBay for the Alti 160s.
That's where I got mine this season.


----------



## stilly

shop874 said:


> Thank you my order for the 140 went through so hopefully they'll work out and not have to be sent back. Fingers crossed



Good Luck!!!
You might find them more comfy.
Post some pics for us!!!


----------



## shop874

stilly said:


> Good Luck!!!
> You might find them more comfy.
> Post some pics for us!!!



Will let you know how they work. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## VernisLUV

stilly said:


> Keep an eye out on eBay for the Alti 160s.
> That's where I got mine this season.



Thanks for the tips! Will do


----------



## stilly

I wore my Black Spike Piggies to a Christmas Lunch today...


----------



## stilly

New Pink Spike Pigalle 120s
Debating to keep or return...
I'll do some mod pics tomorrow...maybe they'll look better on me...


----------



## Christchrist

Awwww so pretty. Can't wait to see the outfit


----------



## dc419

You should do another group shot of all your piggies! Love the color of your latest spike!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

The pink piggies are a keeper!


----------



## fumi

I love both of the spike pigalles!


----------



## Flip88

Both the pink and black suit your style. Apeaking of which, you have really found the look that works for you and stuck with it. A phrase we use in England is 'dont change a winning team'. That applies to you .... I love your Piggies and the way you wear, or rather, ROCK them!


----------



## zzarazza

OMG, those pink spikes are sooo cute! Lovely pair, def. a keeper


----------



## mrl1005

stilly said:
			
		

> New Pink Spike Pigalle 120s
> Debating to keep or return...
> I'll do some mod pics tomorrow...maybe they'll look better on me...



Love them!!!


----------



## me&momo

Goshh your spike pigalles are TDF, especially the new pink ones!!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> The pink piggies are a keeper!



Thanks so much *Lav, CC, dc419, fumi, Flip, zzarazza, mrl *& *me&momo *!!!


----------



## stilly

dc419 said:


> You should do another group shot of all your piggies! Love the color of your latest spike!



I haven't figured out how to do a group shot with my Piggie collection now at way over 40 pairs...maybe I'll try them on the stairs...


----------



## stilly

Mod pics of the new Baby Pink Spiked Piggies...I think these look a lot better on...leaning toward keeping...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Mod pics of the new Baby Pink Spiked Piggies...I think these look a lot better on...leaning toward keeping...



They look cute on


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

I LOVE them on!!!


----------



## martinaa

I think they look better on. But I would love a pair of Pigalle without spikes in this soft color.


----------



## stilly

Thanks *CC, InAweWithLoubi *& *martinaa*!!!

I'm going to return them tomorrow but they were fun to try on for a weekend...


----------



## stilly

I wore my Black Pics & Co's to a Holiday Party last night...lace dress from White House Black Market...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> I wore my Black Pics & Co's to a Holiday Party last night...lace dress from White House Black Market...



I love that shoe. I don't know why I didn't get it
Looking good stilly


----------



## jhs216

Ok so I could not get through 160+ pages so I skipped a few and the cliffs notes version is this: you have an amazingggg collection.
A few questions while I browsed:
Are your feet now permanently  shaped like Pigalles? 
Is walking in them your cardio? (I know it is for me LOL).
What's your favorite pair? 
What's your least favorite pair?


I know I love your Lova Slingbacks in red, your super hot/S&M-y patent boots and your black Lucifers! They made me drool.


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:
			
		

> I wore my Black Pics & Co's to a Holiday Party last night...lace dress from White House Black Market...



Love your Black Pics & Co's!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My new Red Patent Alti 160's...



Hey Stilly! For the alti 160mm, how many mm is the platform?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Very nice outfits!


----------



## boobielips

I really like your toe cleavage! your new pigalle are matching perfect- I like your look!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Pics & Co's to a Holiday Party last night...lace dress from White House Black Market...



Love the dress and the shoes! Looking good!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> I love that shoe. I don't know why I didn't get it
> Looking good stilly





wannaprada said:


> Love your Black Pics & Co's!!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Hey Stilly! For the alti 160mm, how many mm is the platform?





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very nice outfits!





boobielips said:


> I really like your toe cleavage! your new pigalle are matching perfect- I like your look!





DebbiNC said:


> Love the dress and the shoes! Looking good!



Thanks so much *CC, wanna, Lav, boobielips *&* Debbi*!!!


----------



## stilly

jhs216 said:


> Ok so I could not get through 160+ pages so I skipped a few and the cliffs notes version is this: you have an amazingggg collection.
> A few questions while I browsed:
> Are your feet now permanently  shaped like Pigalles?
> Is walking in them your cardio? (I know it is for me LOL).
> What's your favorite pair?
> What's your least favorite pair?
> 
> 
> I know I love your Lova Slingbacks in red, your super hot/S&M-y patent boots and your black Lucifers! They made me drool.



Thanks so much *jhs*!!!
Its must have have taken a while to go thru the whole thread.

No I still wear lots of others pairs of non-Pigalles so my feet do get a break.
You get used to walking in Pigalles after a while. Its certainly a bit tough on the feet, ankles and legs.

My favorite is probaly a tie between the Lucifers and Love Me's...I'm a sucker for anything with bows!!!

Least favorite...probably the Magenta Patents or Burgandys. I rarely wear either pair.


----------



## beagly911

Oh stilly I love all of the CL's!!!  They look incredible!!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Oh stilly I love all of the CL's!!!  They look incredible!!!



Thanks so much *beagly*!!!


----------



## stilly

PrettyFineApron said:


> The heels look great on you...
> 
> Do you always wear heels or do you do flats sometimes?



Thanks *PrettyFineApron*!!!

Yes I'll wear flats around the house but for work and going out I'm almost always in heels...


----------



## stilly

I wore my Navy Ostrich Pigalle 120s today with a navy J. Crew turtleneck sweater and ivory felt mini...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> I wore my Navy Ostrich Pigalle 120s today with a navy J. Crew turtleneck sweater and ivory felt mini...


Do you have an up close shot?


----------



## fumi

They are such awesome shoes!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> I wore my Navy Ostrich Pigalle 120s today with a navy J. Crew turtleneck sweater and ivory felt mini...



That is exactly the combo I am wearing today....minus the Piggies (and my skirt is knee length...job interview!!). But the Pigalles just make it all work! 

As always, looking good, Silly!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I wore my Navy Ostrich Pigalle 120s today with a navy J. Crew turtleneck sweater and ivory felt mini...



Very classic look.

So when do you for winter switch away from mini skirts and pumps to boots and longer skirts/leggings?


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Do you have an up close shot?



Some close-ups of the Navy Ostrich Pigalle 120's


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> They are such awesome shoes!





DebbiNC said:


> That is exactly the combo I am wearing today....minus the Piggies (and my skirt is knee length...job interview!!). But the Pigalles just make it all work!
> 
> As always, looking good, Silly!



Thanks so much* fumi *& *Debbi*!!!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Very classic look.
> 
> So when do you for winter switch away from mini skirts and pumps to boots and longer skirts/leggings?



Thanks *kayapo*!!!

I actually wear skirts and pumps right through the winter as long as its not too cold or snowing.

I'm already wearing my boots and leggings. Most of them are not CL's however...


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Some close-ups of the Navy Ostrich Pigalle 120's



fantastic close-ups great looking shoes!


----------



## stilly

Nude Love Me's...


----------



## stilly

Black Love Me's to the Friday Holiday Office Party...skirt & sweater from Garnet Hill...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Black Love Me's to the Friday Holiday Office Party...skirt & sweater from Garnet Hill...



Seriously do you have a bedroom just for clothes? You have a huge amount of cute outfits


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

Your collection of Louboutins is amazing! I love the pigalle style


----------



## dirtyaddiction

stilly said:


> Some close-ups of the Navy Ostrich Pigalle 120's



omgg they're amazing. Cute outfit too!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Black Love Me's to the Friday Holiday Office Party...skirt & sweater from Garnet Hill...



I love the outfit and The colors!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Seriously do you have a bedroom just for clothes? You have a huge amount of cute outfits



Thankfully I have a house with lots of closets!!!
Thanks *CC*!!!


----------



## stilly

CHANELGIRL96 said:


> Your collection of Louboutins is amazing! I love the pigalle style





dirtyaddiction said:


> omgg they're amazing. Cute outfit too!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the outfit and The colors!



Thanks so much *CHANELGIRL, dirtyaddiction *& *Lav*!!!


----------



## Jönathan

stilly said:


> Black Love Me's to the Friday Holiday Office Party...skirt & sweater from Garnet Hill...



Hi Stilly! Both pair of your Love Me's are gorgeous. They look stunning on you as well!


----------



## stilly

I haven't worn these in a while so I broke them out...Black Nappa Declic 140's...


----------



## Jönathan

stilly said:


> Black Love Me's to the Friday Holiday Office Party...skirt & sweater from Garnet Hill...





stilly said:


> I haven't worn these in a while so I broke them out...Black Nappa Declic 140's...



They're gorgeous! Cute houndstooth skirt too!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> I haven't worn these in a while so I broke them out...Black Nappa Declic 140's...



I like them. They comfy?


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I haven't worn these in a while so I broke them out...Black Nappa Declic 140's...



Great classic CL's stilly....and I'm a sucker for anything houndtooth!!!  Looking great!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

stilly said:


> Some close-ups of the Navy Ostrich Pigalle 120's



wow! now this is an amazing pigalle. so much more luxurious and special than those baby pink plastic spike ones!! i love these on you much much more


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I haven't worn these in a while so I broke them out...Black Nappa Declic 140's...



Cute outfit!! Are the Declic a 20mm platform?


----------



## stilly

Jönathan;23589271 said:
			
		

> They're gorgeous! Cute houndstooth skirt too!





Christchrist said:


> I like them. They comfy?





beagly911 said:


> Great classic CL's stilly....and I'm a sucker for anything houndtooth!!!  Looking great!





LamborghiniGirl said:


> wow! now this is an amazing pigalle. so much more luxurious and special than those baby pink plastic spike ones!! i love these on you much much more





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute outfit!! Are the Declic a 20mm platform?



Thanks so much *Jonathan, CC, beagly, LamborghiniGirl *& *Lav*!!!

Yes these are the older Declics with the 140mm heel and 20mm platform.
They're fairly comfy but they have quite a steep pitch.


----------



## stilly

A few of you have asked for an updated Pigalle family photo so here it is.

There are 43 pairs here including the Pink Spikes (see lower right) which I just returned. 

Missing from the pics are my dups that I wear most often...2 pairs of Black Patents and one pair of Black Kids. That gets the total to 45 pairs now...


----------



## stilly

My outfit from Christmas...a red dress and Black Patent Piggies for Christmas lunch...


----------



## noonoo07

Love your family photo!  Congratulations!!


----------



## QTbebe

stilly said:


> Black Love Me's to the Friday Holiday Office Party...skirt & sweater from Garnet Hill...



Hi Stilly, Love the nude and black love me 120mm!!!

I got the black 120 mm love me in size 36.5 i'm usually 37, I only went down half a size down, and I see in your pics there is a small gap at the back of your feet (similar to mine when I wear it) I haven't tried walking in mine yet, but does your heels slip out? Do you suggest I put in heel grips for the heel? the toe area is actually comfy for me when I put it on (probably cause i'm not standing/walking in it yet) I don't want any heel slippage happening.


----------



## Nolia

stilly said:


> A few of you have asked for an updated Pigalle family photo so here it is.
> 
> There are 43 pairs here including the Pink Spikes (see lower right) which I just returned.
> 
> Missing from the pics are my dups that I wear most often...2 pairs of Black Patents and one pair of Black Kids. That gets the total to 45 pairs now...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> A few of you have asked for an updated Pigalle family photo so here it is.
> 
> There are 43 pairs here including the Pink Spikes (see lower right) which I just returned.
> 
> Missing from the pics are my dups that I wear most often...2 pairs of Black Patents and one pair of Black Kids. That gets the total to 45 pairs now...



Oh my gosh! I am drooling so bad right now!


----------



## Kalos

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh! I am drooling so bad right now!



Lol I just said the same thing when I saw Stilly's family shot it was something like 'Oh. My. Gosh...Wow'.  Stilly, I love you're collection, I think I need a pair of Pigalle 120s now!


----------



## mrl1005

stilly said:
			
		

> A few of you have asked for an updated Pigalle family photo so here it is.
> 
> There are 43 pairs here including the Pink Spikes (see lower right) which I just returned.
> 
> Missing from the pics are my dups that I wear most often...2 pairs of Black Patents and one pair of Black Kids. That gets the total to 45 pairs now...



Those are lovely


----------



## tcixlof00ska

Wow so lovely Pigalles...
Lucky you girl...


----------



## cl-pig

stilly said:


> A few of you have asked for an updated Pigalle family photo so here it is.
> 
> There are 43 pairs here including the Pink Spikes (see lower right) which I just returned.
> 
> Missing from the pics are my dups that I wear most often...2 pairs of Black Patents and one pair of Black Kids. That gets the total to 45 pairs now...


amazing collection!. I guess all you need is a dorepi,duvette, metal nodo, picks & co and Pigalili to make the family photo complete!.I consider the bis un bout & pensee styles  as cousins of the pigalle as well!

Will you be adding the v-neck and bengali from the recent collection as well?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My outfit from Christmas...a red dress and Black Patent Piggies for Christmas lunch...



Love the outfit!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> A few of you have asked for an updated Pigalle family photo so here it is.
> 
> There are 43 pairs here including the Pink Spikes (see lower right) which I just returned.
> 
> Missing from the pics are my dups that I wear most often...2 pairs of Black Patents and one pair of Black Kids. That gets the total to 45 pairs now...



Just .... amazing , what can one say. 
And that is only your pigalles!

Do you ever think about how much is invested in your collection?


----------



## stilly

QTbebe said:


> Hi Stilly, Love the nude and black love me 120mm!!!
> 
> I got the black 120 mm love me in size 36.5 i'm usually 37, I only went down half a size down, and I see in your pics there is a small gap at the back of your feet (similar to mine when I wear it) I haven't tried walking in mine yet, but does your heels slip out? Do you suggest I put in heel grips for the heel? the toe area is actually comfy for me when I put it on (probably cause i'm not standing/walking in it yet) I don't want any heel slippage happening.



Thanks *QTbebe*!!!

No my heels don't slip out at all. I don't use any heel grips in my Pigalles since I usually buy them a bit tight. You can certainly try the heel grips if you feel like they're slipping a bit on you.


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Oh my gosh! I am drooling so bad right now!





Kalos said:


> Lol I just said the same thing when I saw Stilly's family shot it was something like 'Oh. My. Gosh...Wow'.  Stilly, I love you're collection, I think I need a pair of Pigalle 120s now!





mrl1005 said:


> Those are lovely





tcixlof00ska said:


> Wow so lovely Pigalles...
> Lucky you girl...





cl-pig said:


> amazing collection!. I guess all you need is a dorepi,duvette, metal nodo, picks & co and Pigalili to make the family photo complete!.I consider the bis un bout & pensee styles  as cousins of the pigalle as well!
> 
> Will you be adding the v-neck and bengali from the recent collection as well?





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the outfit!



Thanks so much *CC, Kalos, mrl, tcixlof00ska, cl-pig *& *Lav*!!!

I'd love to find a pair of Dorepi & Duvettes. I already have the Black Pics & Co.
I'm still looking for a nice pair of Un Bouts as well.
I passed on the Bengalis...not really my style.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Just .... amazing , what can one say.
> And that is only your pigalles!
> 
> Do you ever think about how much is invested in your collection?



Thanks *Kayapo*!!!

No I try not to think too much about how much I've invested in CL's.
As long as I wear and enjoy them, I figure its money well spent!!!


----------



## stilly

It was so cold and windy out this week I had to wear tights with my Piggies for a little shopping trip.

Black Kid Pigalle 120s with patterned cable tights from Banana Republic, plaid skirt from Boston Proper and black turtleneck sweater from Victorias Secret.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Thanks *Kayapo*!!!
> 
> No I try not to think too much about how much I've invested in CL's.
> As long as I wear and enjoy them, I figure its money well spent!!!



And you certainly seem to wear them and enjoy them (you do look absolutely fab) which as you say is all that counts really!

I occassionally have doubts about how much I am spending but figure as long as I can afford it, which I can(just!), it is not an issue. The bigger issue, which you have as well I know is where to store them all!  They have taken over the dressing room as well as the wardrobe, largely because of the large boxes for my boot collection, but I do like to keep them in the original box.

Happy New Year


----------



## fumi

Your outfits are so festive! Your Pigalle collection is insane!


----------



## stilly

alfie13 said:


> Awesome outfit and please ID the bag!



Thanks *alfie*!!!
The black bag is Kate Spade


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> And you certainly seem to wear them and enjoy them (you do look absolutely fab) which as you say is all that counts really!
> 
> I occassionally have doubts about how much I am spending but figure as long as I can afford it, which I can(just!), it is not an issue. The bigger issue, which you have as well I know is where to store them all!  They have taken over the dressing room as well as the wardrobe, largely because of the large boxes for my boot collection, but I do like to keep them in the original box.
> 
> Happy New Year



Thanks *Kayapo*!!! 
I have 2 large walk in closets (almost half of one is all CLs) but most of my boots I land up storing in the basement since the boxes are so large.


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> Your outfits are so festive! Your Pigalle collection is insane!



Thanks *fumi*!!!
The collection continues to grow!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Thanks *Kayapo*!!!
> I have 2 large walk in closets (almost half of one is all CLs) but most of my boots I land up storing in the basement since the boxes are so large.



So approx how many pairs of shoes and boots do you have in total?


----------



## Jönathan

Cute outfit! I love the Piggies with the tights! 



stilly said:


> It was so cold and windy out this week I had to wear tights with my Piggies for a little shopping trip.
> 
> Black Kid Pigalle 120s with patterned cable tights from Banana Republic, plaid skirt from Boston Proper and black turtleneck sweater from Victorias Secret.


----------



## Flip88

stilly said:


> It was so cold and windy out this week I had to wear tights with my Piggies for a little shopping trip.
> 
> Black Kid Pigalle 120s with patterned cable tights from Banana Republic, plaid skirt from Boston Proper and black turtleneck sweater from Victorias Secret.



Once again, perfect!


----------



## stilly

Jönathan;23622963 said:
			
		

> Cute outfit! I love the Piggies with the tights!





Flip88 said:


> Once again, perfect!



Thanks *Jonathan* & *Flip*!!!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> So approx how many pairs of shoes and boots do you have in total?



Let's just say I've lost count...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Let's just say I've lost count...



Good answer. I think I'm gonna lose count too


----------



## stilly

After much debate, I wore my Black Patent Lady Peeps with a simple polka dot black dress for New Year's Eve dinner and then a party at a friend's house...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> After much debate, I wore my Black Patent Lady Peeps with a simple polka dot black dress for New Year's Eve dinner and then a party at a friend's house...



They must feel comfy compared to piggy 120


----------



## boobielips

stilly said:


> After much debate, I wore my Black Patent Lady Peeps with a simple polka dot black dress for New Year's Eve dinner and then a party at a friend's house...


wow supersexy outfit!
can we have some close-ups of your Black Patent Lady Peeps, Stilly?


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> After much debate, I wore my Black Patent Lady Peeps with a simple polka dot black dress for New Year's Eve dinner and then a party at a friend's house...


The LPs always look perfect on you!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> After much debate, I wore my Black Patent Lady Peeps with a simple polka dot black dress for New Year's Eve dinner and then a party at a friend's house...



Cute outfit!


----------



## ellieroma

stilly said:


> After much debate, I wore my Black Patent Lady Peeps with a simple polka dot black dress for New Year's Eve dinner and then a party at a friend's house...



They look great!! You have a fantastic collection - i'm so envious


----------



## stilly

9distelle said:


> The LPs always look perfect on you!!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute outfit!





ellieroma said:


> They look great!! You have a fantastic collection - i'm so envious



Thanks *9distelle, Lav *&* ellieroma*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> They must feel comfy compared to piggy 120



I actually wore heels all day shopping so the LPs were a pleasure compared the Asteroids or Volpis I was planning on wearing at night. I did too much walking and standing on New Year's Eve anyway to manage either of those all night long...


----------



## stilly

boobielips said:


> wow supersexy outfit!
> can we have some close-ups of your Black Patent Lady Peeps, Stilly?



I found some close-ups of my Black Patent LP's from over the summer...New Year's Eve reminded me that winter is not really the best time to wear peep toes...


----------



## DebbiNC

Stilly, I love all of your recent pics! Especially love the black tights with the black kid piggies. The plaid skirt was TDF!


----------



## boobielips

stilly said:


> I found some close-ups of my Black Patent LP's from over the summer...New Year's Eve reminded me that winter is not really the best time to wear peep toes...



Oh thank you so much!
your shoes are incredible SEXY!


----------



## 9distelle

Stilly, do you think , in general, that high heel peep toes like LPs are much comfy than closed toes?


----------



## stilly

DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, I love all of your recent pics! Especially love the black tights with the black kid piggies. The plaid skirt was TDF!





boobielips said:


> Oh thank you so much!
> your shoes are incredible SEXY!



Thanks so much *Debbi* & *boobielips*!!!


----------



## stilly

9distelle said:


> Stilly, do you think , in general, that high heel peep toes like LPs are much comfy than closed toes?



Yes I'd say the peep toes are a little more comfy...especially compared to Pigalles which tend to squish your toes a bit. I wore the LP's New Year's Eve since my toes were killing me from wearing Piggies on a shopping trip that afternoon. My toes needed a break to survive the night...


----------



## stilly

My new Pivoine Pigalle 120s...heading out for an early dinner...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> My new Pivoine Pigalle 120s...heading out for an early dinner...



Love that color.  Kicking myself for not getting it


----------



## mrl1005

stilly said:
			
		

> My new Pivoine Pigalle 120s...heading out for an early dinner...



Love them!!! They look lovely!!!!


----------



## fumi

Super pretty color!


----------



## boobielips

stilly said:


> Yes I'd say the peep toes are a little more comfy...especially compared to Pigalles which tend to squish your toes a bit. I wore the LP's New Year's Eve since my toes were killing me from wearing Piggies on a shopping trip that afternoon. My toes needed a break to survive the night...



Hey stilly, great red shoes!
I love your effort to look gorgeous!


----------



## ellieroma

They are super cute! i love the colour


----------



## Leonorah

Hi Stilly

1st of all can I say I LOVE this thread and I am just in awe of your Pigalle collection!! 

I am new to this forum and I am a Pigalle owner virgin (so to speak). I will be geeting a pair very soon and have been trolling the web for ideas etc and came across this forum & your thread so hopefully you can give me some guidance. I have 2 questions that hopefully are straight forward;

1. I am usually a size 39 (UK size 6) in all my other shoes but I have seen various blogs with conflicting info as regards teh Pigalle fit. Do they run true to size or should I make allowances up or down?

2. I want a pair of black Pigalles but I am torn between the patent finish or the matt leather finish. What do you think and if other member s could share their opinions here I would be grateful. I intend to keep the shoes for more formal occasions but I guess I would wear them with skirts and trousers (even with jeans). Is either one more classy than the other? Any ideas welcome (cant afford both at the moment so 1 or the other for the time being).

Anyway taken up too much of your time already. So thanks again for this thread!!

Leonorah


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Love that color.  Kicking myself for not getting it





mrl1005 said:


> Love them!!! They look lovely!!!!





fumi said:


> Super pretty color!





boobielips said:


> Hey stilly, great red shoes!
> I love your effort to look gorgeous!





ellieroma said:


> They are super cute! i love the colour



Thanks *CC, mrl, fumi, boobielips *& *ellieroma*!!!


----------



## stilly

CaviarGreen said:


> Those red shoes are hot! I need to find myself a nice pair of patent red heels.
> You must have some fast changing weather where you live, the other day you had snow everywhere and the next day it was all gone



Thanks *CaviarGreen*!!!
It snowed one day and was sunny and bright the next day...every day is a new adventure!!! The snow didn't last long...


----------



## stilly

Leonorah said:


> Hi Stilly
> 
> 1st of all can I say I LOVE this thread and I am just in awe of your Pigalle collection!!
> 
> I am new to this forum and I am a Pigalle owner virgin (so to speak). I will be geeting a pair very soon and have been trolling the web for ideas etc and came across this forum & your thread so hopefully you can give me some guidance. I have 2 questions that hopefully are straight forward;
> 
> 1. I am usually a size 39 (UK size 6) in all my other shoes but I have seen various blogs with conflicting info as regards teh Pigalle fit. Do they run true to size or should I make allowances up or down?
> 
> 2. I want a pair of black Pigalles but I am torn between the patent finish or the matt leather finish. What do you think and if other member s could share their opinions here I would be grateful. I intend to keep the shoes for more formal occasions but I guess I would wear them with skirts and trousers (even with jeans). Is either one more classy than the other? Any ideas welcome (cant afford both at the moment so 1 or the other for the time being).
> 
> Anyway taken up too much of your time already. So thanks again for this thread!!
> 
> Leonorah



Thanks so much *Leonorah*!!!

If you're looking for Pigalles with the 120mm heel (all of mine are 120's) you can usually go a half to a full size smaller. I would recommend starting with a 38.5 ha;f a size down. They should fit snuggly but not hurt. They will stretch after a few wearings. If you're going for the 100mm heel you can get them true to size.

I would recommend the Black Patents as your first pair of Pigalles. They were my first pair and are still the pair I wear the most. You can wear them with a formal dress or jeans. The black patent is a little less comfortable than the black kid but they're better to wear all year round especially if it rains. They're also a classic style that will last for years.

Hope this helps.

Good luck!!!


----------



## stilly

I decided to make a New Year's Resolution to not keep any CL's that I buy that I don't absolutely love. In trying to keep that resolution, I returned these Black Patent Flo Slings last week...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> I decided to make a New Year's Resolution to not keep any CL's that I buy that I don't absolutely love. In trying to keep that resolution, I returned these Black Patent Flo Slings last week...



They look great on you


----------



## bougainvillier

stilly said:
			
		

> I decided to make a New Year's Resolution to not keep any CL's that I buy that I don't absolutely love. In trying to keep that resolution, I returned these Black Patent Flo Slings last week...



Aww they are cute. So bad you are not keeping them.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I decided to make a New Year's Resolution to not keep any CL's that I buy that I don't absolutely love. In trying to keep that resolution, I returned these Black Patent Flo Slings last week...



The sling backs are gorgeous! I wish I can wear sling backs but everytime I do, it always slip off. Whats your secret?


----------



## hermosa_vogue

stilly said:


> I decided to make a New Year's Resolution to not keep any CL's that I buy that I don't absolutely love. In trying to keep that resolution, I returned these Black Patent Flo Slings last week...



Good choice Stilly, out of your entire collection I have to say I like these the least.


----------



## sndypchez

I just have to say..I love this thread


----------



## JetSetGo!

CaviarGreen said:


> I was wondering how has those cork heels been holding up? I'm thinking about getting some next time I see some. Also if your don't mind me asking did you get breast enhancements? I'm thinking about going one size up, just wondering is it worth it?



Please keep this discussion about CLs. Thank you.


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> I decided to make a New Year's Resolution to not keep any CL's that I buy that I don't absolutely love. In trying to keep that resolution, I returned these Black Patent Flo Slings last week...


that´s sad to hear they look stunning on you!


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> It was so cold and windy out this week I had to wear tights with my Piggies for a little shopping trip.
> 
> Black Kid Pigalle 120s with patterned cable tights from Banana Republic, plaid skirt from Boston Proper and black turtleneck sweater from Victorias Secret.



the piggies with tights look really classy on you, maybe you should try them more often with tights  lovely!


----------



## caitle

Hi Stilly, I have always admired your CL collection, and just saw that I hadn't yet commented to let you know, so....

I *love* your collection! Thank you so much for sharing your photos of your CLs and your outfits! 

Round toed shoes suit me better, but your photos make me really want to try out the Pigalle. You carry them off with such style!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> I decided to make a New Year's Resolution to not keep any CL's that I buy that I don't absolutely love. In trying to keep that resolution, I returned these Black Patent Flo Slings last week...



While the Flo slingbacks look great on you, I agree, for the price of CLs, you need to be totally in love with them! I'm sure someone will ultimately love them!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I decided to make a New Year's Resolution to not keep any CL's that I buy that I don't absolutely love. In trying to keep that resolution, I returned these Black Patent Flo Slings last week...



I think I must be too used to seeing you in pumps as these slings just don't quite to seem have that star quality.


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> They look great on you





bougainvillier said:


> Aww they are cute. So bad you are not keeping them.





hermosa_vogue said:


> Good choice Stilly, out of your entire collection I have to say I like these the least.





sndypchez said:


> I just have to say..I love this thread





peggy13 said:


> the piggies with tights look really classy on you, maybe you should try them more often with tights  lovely!



Thanks *CC, bougainvillier, hermosa, sndypchez *& *peggy*!!!



Sadly the Flo Slings went back and hopefully they find a good, new home!!!


----------



## stilly

CaviarGreen said:


> I was wondering how has those cork heels been holding up? I'm thinking about getting some next time I see some. Also if your don't mind me asking did you get breast enhancements? I'm thinking about going one size up, just wondering is it worth it?



The Cork Pigalles I only wear in nice weather. I usually only wear them in the summer for fear of getting them wet or dirty. They are something different and a gorgeous shoe though!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My new Pivoine Pigalle 120s...heading out for an early dinner...



I love the colors your wearing! Gorgeous!


----------



## queensupreme

Wow Stilly, I really think your feet and legs are made for those killer shoes! And you make it look like it's so easy to walk in them!


----------



## dbeth

stilly said:


> I decided to make a New Year's Resolution to not keep any CL's that I buy that I don't absolutely love. In trying to keep that resolution, I returned these Black Patent Flo Slings last week...




These look beautiful on you Stilly! But yeah, if you don't love them, they have to go. I have been sticking to this myself!


----------



## anniethecat

Awesome as usual Stilly!

One question...do you find it harder to walk when you have the tights on?  I tried it in my piggies and it made my heel slip out so that I was afraid of doing a face plant!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the colors your wearing! Gorgeous!





queensupreme said:


> Wow Stilly, I really think your feet and legs are made for those killer shoes! And you make it look like it's so easy to walk in them!





dbeth said:


> These look beautiful on you Stilly! But yeah, if you don't love them, they have to go. I have been sticking to this myself!



Thanks so much *Lav, queensupreme* & *dbeth*!!!


----------



## stilly

anniethecat said:


> Awesome as usual Stilly!
> 
> One question...do you find it harder to walk when you have the tights on?  I tried it in my piggies and it made my heel slip out so that I was afraid of doing a face plant!



Thanks* annie*!!!

Yes the tights make the piggies hard to keep on your feet which is why I almost always wear my piggies with bare legs. It was so cold amd windy that day however I had to wear something on legs...


----------



## stilly

Blue/Silver Tashaf 120s from earlier this week with a silver full skirt from Alice & Olivia and a blue cashmere cardi from Pure Collection...


----------



## stilly

*CL's and Coats*!!!

Here are my Red Patent Alti 160's with a new red fit & flare coat from Asos...


----------



## stilly

Out for an early dinner tonight...Cream Jazz Piggies with a Black Gracia Dress & Black Cardi...


----------



## hermosa_vogue

stilly said:


> Blue/Silver Tashaf 120s from earlier this week with a silver full skirt from Alice & Olivia and a blue cashmere cardi from Pure Collection...



Love these!  Did they only come in 120?  And do they fit like Piggies?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

stilly said:


> *CL's and Coats*!!!
> 
> Here are my Red Patent Alti 160's with a new red fit & flare coat from Asos...



i love this look on you, very striking! i admire your courage to reveal so much leg, i never have been able to. :shame: the red really pops against the landscape.


----------



## pickniger

stilly said:
			
		

> Out for an early dinner tonight...Cream Jazz Piggies with a Black Gracia Dress & Black Cardi...



How come, all of your shoes are pretty much perfect red at there soles?? I thought  the only Thing you're wearing is loubs


----------



## loash

stilly said:


> *CL's and Coats*!!!
> 
> Here are my Red Patent Alti 160's with a new red fit & flare coat from Asos...



wow, sexy!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> *CL's and Coats*!!!
> 
> Here are my Red Patent Alti 160's with a new red fit & flare coat from Asos...



Love the lipstick red, just so sexy.


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:
			
		

> I decided to make a New Year's Resolution to not keep any CL's that I buy that I don't absolutely love. In trying to keep that resolution, I returned these Black Patent Flo Slings last week...



I'm thinking about getting these so I'm curious what didn't you like about them? Also, how did you size in comparison to your Pigalle 120 size. Thanks!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Blue/Silver Tashaf 120s from earlier this week with a silver full skirt from Alice & Olivia and a blue cashmere cardi from Pure Collection...



I love the colors!


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

stilly said:
			
		

> CL's and Coats!!!
> 
> Here are my Red Patent Alti 160's with a new red fit & flare coat from Asos...



Gorgeous!!


----------



## nillacobain

pickniger said:


> How come, all of your shoes are pretty much perfect red at there soles?? I thought  the only Thing you're wearing is loubs



?! It's clear from the pics her cream Pigalles have red rubber sole.


----------



## stilly

hermosa_vogue said:


> Love these!  Did they only come in 120?  And do they fit like Piggies?



Thanks *hermosa*!!!
Yes I think the Tashaf's only came in a 120 heel and they fit just like Pigalle 120s.


----------



## stilly

LamborghiniGirl said:


> i love this look on you, very striking! i admire your courage to reveal so much leg, i never have been able to. :shame: the red really pops against the landscape.





loash said:


> wow, sexy!





Kayapo97 said:


> Love the lipstick red, just so sexy.





Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the colors!





LuluBleueNuit said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thanks so much* LamborghiniGirl, loash, Kayapo, Lav *and *LuluBleueNuit*!!!


----------



## stilly

pickniger said:


> How come, all of your shoes are pretty much perfect red at there soles?? I thought  the only Thing you're wearing is loubs



I put red gaffers tape on all my CL's to protect the bottoms. The ones I wear most often have the red vibram, rubber soles. I wear CL's quite a bit but I  have a lot of other shoes I wear as well.


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> I'm thinking about getting these so I'm curious what didn't you like about them? Also, how did you size in comparison to your Pigalle 120 size. Thanks!



I already have some none CL patent slingbacks that I love so I thought they were a little redundant. They fit TTS for me. I think they'd look fab on you!!!


----------



## stilly

Just back from a work trip...I wore my Nude Lady Lynch 120s today for the flight home...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Just back from a work trip...I wore my Nude Lady Lynch 120s today for the flight home...



Very cute outfit


----------



## ellieroma

Oh they are gorgeous!


----------



## mrl1005

stilly said:


> Just back from a work trip...I wore my Nude Lady Lynch 120s today for the flight home...


I admire you ability to wear the pitch of piggies and LLs at all times! And of course looking amazing and stylish as usual!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Very cute outfit





ellieroma said:


> Oh they are gorgeous!





mrl1005 said:


> I admire you ability to wear the pitch of piggies and LLs at all times! And of course looking amazing and stylish as usual!!



Thanks so much *CC, ellieroma *& *mrl*!!!


----------



## stilly

Heading out for brunch today...Pumice Lucifer Bows on a sunny day...


----------



## stilly

My Black Kid Piggies out for an early dinner and movie last night...


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:
			
		

> Heading out for brunch today...Pumice Lucifer Bows on a sunny day...



Love the cardi and the Lucifers!!




			
				stilly said:
			
		

> My Black Kid Piggies out for an early dinner and movie last night...



Do they still make the kid leather Pigalles in 120? I so need a pair!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:
			
		

> Heading out for brunch today...Pumice Lucifer Bows on a sunny day...






			
				stilly said:
			
		

> My Black Kid Piggies out for an early dinner and movie last night...



2 of the best piggies


----------



## dbeth

stilly said:


> My Black Kid Piggies out for an early dinner and movie last night...




Love this look Stilly!!! Hotness!


----------



## beagly911

Great looks stilly!!  Fashionable and fabulous as always!!!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> Love the cardi and the Lucifers!!
> 
> 
> 
> Do they still make the kid leather Pigalles in 120? I so need a pair!



Thanks *wanna*!!!
I must still make the Black Kid Pigalles...they're a classic.
I got both my pairs a year or two ago...


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> 2 of the best piggies





dbeth said:


> Love this look Stilly!!! Hotness!





beagly911 said:


> Great looks stilly!!  Fashionable and fabulous as always!!!



Thanks so much *CC, dbeth *and *beagly*!!!
It was a very piggie filled weekend!!!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> My Black Kid Piggies out for an early dinner and movie last night...



Love the black kid "Piggies", Silly. Such a classic and modeled so well.


----------



## missha

stilly said:


> Heading out for brunch today...Pumice Lucifer Bows on a sunny day...



OMG these shoes!!!  And your legs look fantastic!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My Black Kid Piggies out for an early dinner and movie last night...


Gorgeous outfit!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

stilly have you ever shared your handbag collection/preferences? you have such an extensive stiletto collection, i would love to see what else you like!!


----------



## stilly

DebbiNC said:


> Love the black kid "Piggies", Silly. Such a classic and modeled so well.





missha said:


> OMG these shoes!!!  And your legs look fantastic!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Gorgeous outfit!



Thanks so much *Debbi, missha *& *Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

LamborghiniGirl said:


> stilly have you ever shared your handbag collection/preferences? you have such an extensive stiletto collection, i would love to see what else you like!!



I spend all my money on shoes so my handbag collection is small and nothing special. I don't have end high end designer purses. My bags are Kate Spade, Coach, Dooney & Bourke, etc.


----------



## stilly

It was really cold out today so I had to wear tights with my piggies...


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> It was really cold out today so I had to wear tights with my piggies...


I love this look stilly!!  And it was frigid today!!  The piggies look awesome with back seamed tights!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> It was really cold out today so I had to wear tights with my piggies...



Did you have slippage? You look good


----------



## CloudyDayz198

stilly said:


> It was really cold out today so I had to wear tights with my piggies...



You look absolutely fab. Those tights are so sexy (doesn't hurt to have amazing legs like yours either)! Love this whole outfit, the pop of red soles with all the black makes me go


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> My Black Kid Piggies out for an early dinner and movie last night...


Stilly, love the look.  Actually love em all!

By the way, how do you find your kid Piggy120s compared to your patent ones?  Do you love them as much?  How are they comfort wise?  Thank you for your intel in advance!
XO!!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> I love this look stilly!!  And it was frigid today!!  The piggies look awesome with back seamed tights!!!!





Christchrist said:


> Did you have slippage? You look good





jess10141 said:


> You look absolutely fab. Those tights are so sexy (doesn't hurt to have amazing legs like yours either)! Love this whole outfit, the pop of red soles with all the black makes me go



Thanks *beagly, CC *&* jess*!!!
Just a little shoe slippage in the tights. I wore my new pair of Black Patent Pigalles which fit nice and snug.


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Stilly, love the look.  Actually love em all!
> 
> By the way, how do you find your kid Piggy120s compared to your patent ones?  Do you love them as much?  How are they comfort wise?  Thank you for your intel in advance!
> XO!!!



Thanks *Helen*!!!

The Kid Piggies are a bit more comfortable than the patents. The leather is very soft compared to the hard patent so they're easier to wear longer. I usually tend to wear them with more casual outfits however. They're a great weekend and business travel shoe.


----------



## Zoe Bradley

stilly said:


> Heading out for brunch today...Pumice Lucifer Bows on a sunny day...



Gorgy! Absolutely love these on you!


----------



## stilly

Zoe Bradley said:


> Gorgy! Absolutely love these on you!



Thanks so much *Zoe*!!!


----------



## stilly

Despite the cold temperatures last night, I had to wear my Nude Plato Pigalle 140s out to dinner...here with a bright pink dress (though it looks more red in these pics) and floral cardi...


----------



## stilly

Nude Tres Decolletes to get some groceries...


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Despite the cold temperatures last night, I had to wear my Nude Plato Pigalle 140s out to dinner...here with a bright pink dress (though it looks more red in these pics) and floral cardi...





stilly said:


> Nude Tres Decolletes to get some groceries...



Lovely looks stilly!!!  Oh I wish I would make the effort to wear my CL's to the grocery store!!


----------



## Spaceflocke

stilly said:


> Nude Tres Decolletes to get some groceries...



Love love Love them - Where can i get them??????


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Despite the cold temperatures last night, I had to wear my Nude Plato Pigalle 140s out to dinner...here with a bright pink dress (though it looks more red in these pics) and floral cardi...





stilly said:


> Nude Tres Decolletes to get some groceries...



Always dressed well


----------



## char91

stilly said:


> Nude Tres Decolletes to get some groceries...



Loving these shoes Stilly!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> My Black Kid Piggies out for an early dinner and movie last night...



Back when I got my first Pigalle 120, they had a shiny black leather called "black Jazz".  I would prefer this, over the black kid leather.  I ended up going with black-patent, my fave..it just ROCKS!  Looks wise and maintenance wise.

My other fave is "black suede".  I've noticed amongst all shoe mfrs, it's a softer leather..much more comfy.  But, it has high maintenance, susceptible to damage.  I have a brown velvet (like suede, longer hair) Pigalle 120, which is unreal..


----------



## crystalhowlett

stilly said:
			
		

> Nude Tres Decolletes to get some groceries...



These r so sexy, Tres décolletés   Apparently my phone likes to say it in French . LOL!!!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Nude Tres Decolletes to get some groceries...



No doubt, the best shoes in the grocery store!!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Lovely looks stilly!!!  Oh I wish I would make the effort to wear my CL's to the grocery store!!





Christchrist said:


> Always dressed well





char91 said:


> Loving these shoes Stilly!





crystalhowlett said:


> These r so sexy, Tres décolletés   Apparently my phone likes to say it in French . LOL!!!





DebbiNC said:


> No doubt, the best shoes in the grocery store!!!



Thanks so much *beagly, CC, char, crystal *& *Debbi*!!!


----------



## stilly

Spaceflocke said:


> Love love Love them - Where can i get them??????



Thanks *Spaceflocke*!!!

The Tres Decollete's are from last season so you might be able to find a pair on eBay.


----------



## stilly

I don't recall if I've ever posted pics of these before but they're certainly one of my go to pairs of CLs' for work.

My Black Kid Bianca Slings...


----------



## beagly911

Lovely look stilly!!  I really like the belt with the sweater!


----------



## DebbiNC

Stilly, as always, your skirts and sweaters are simply perfect!  And I love the Bianca slings. I just love the Bianca style. Period. I can understand why they are your "go to" shoes!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> I don't recall if I've ever posted pics of these before but they're certainly one of my go to pairs of CLs' for work.
> 
> My Black Kid Bianca Slings...



Do you ever wear the same thing twice?


----------



## Spaceflocke

stilly said:


> Thanks *Spaceflocke*!!!
> 
> The Tres Decollete's are from last season so you might be able to find a pair on eBay.



I Missed them On The European cl Site.... And have Never Seen them again .....


----------



## Spaceflocke

stilly said:


> Thanks *Spaceflocke*!!!
> 
> The Tres Decollete's are from last season so you might be able to find a pair on eBay.



I found a pair in France )) what size do you have in them and what Size do you have your pigalles 120 ? Thank you


----------



## attyxthomas

stilly said:


> I don't recall if I've ever posted pics of these before but they're certainly one of my go to pairs of CLs' for work.
> 
> My Black Kid Bianca Slings...



Look at those stilts!!!! Love your legs!


----------



## eropony

very nice outfit!!


----------



## eropony

they look great on you and seem to fit with your style


----------



## Elz_91

Beautiful heels, you have such an amazing collection!


----------



## pzyc

i am dying for this  Pigalle 120 Crepe Satin/Lace Bouquets


any one knows where can i buy this pair?
Are they still available anywhere?
Thank you!


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> It was really cold out today so I had to wear tights with my piggies...


those tights look really sexy with the black piggies, you should wear tights more often, your legs are made for these


----------



## Christchrist

pzyc said:


> i am dying for this  Pigalle 120 Crepe Satin/Lace Bouquets
> 
> any one knows where can i buy this pair?
> Are they still available anywhere?
> Thank you!



I'm still looking too ;(


----------



## stilly

pzyc said:


> i am dying for this  Pigalle 120 Crepe Satin/Lace Bouquets
> 
> 
> any one knows where can i buy this pair?
> Are they still available anywhere?
> Thank you!





Christchrist said:


> I'm still looking too ;(



I bought them off eBay about 2 years ago.
I think they may have been limited run.
I've never seen another pair like them.


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Lovely look stilly!!  I really like the belt with the sweater!





DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, as always, your skirts and sweaters are simply perfect!  And I love the Bianca slings. I just love the Bianca style. Period. I can understand why they are your "go to" shoes!





attyxthomas said:


> Look at those stilts!!!! Love your legs!





eropony said:


> very nice outfit!!





Elz_91 said:


> Beautiful heels, you have such an amazing collection!



Thanks so much *beagly, Debbi, attyxthomas, eropony *& *Elz_91*!!!


----------



## stilly

Spaceflocke said:


> I found a pair in France )) what size do you have in them and what Size do you have your pigalles 120 ? Thank you



I got my Tres Decolettes in a 40 which is my Pigalle 120 size but they're a little tight. I'd get them TTS or a half a size up.


----------



## stilly

peggy13 said:


> those tights look really sexy with the black piggies, you should wear tights more often, your legs are made for these



Thanks *peggy*!!!
I usually favor the bare legs look but I do like the tights with this outfit and it certainly kept me much warmer!!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Do you ever wear the same thing twice?



My enormous shoe collection is only surpassed by my huge clothing collection...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> My enormous shoe collection is only surpassed by my huge clothing collection...



Lol. A diva after my heart


----------



## stilly

Desert Python Piggies with a Pleated Leather Skirt (Alice & Olivia) and Puff Sleeve Cardi (Rugby by Ralph Lauren)...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Desert Python Piggies with a Pleated Leather Skirt (Alice & Olivia) and Puff Sleeve Cardi (Rugby by Ralph Lauren)...



How many hours can you wear your 120?


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Desert Python Piggies with a Pleated Leather Skirt (Alice & Olivia) and Puff Sleeve Cardi (Rugby by Ralph Lauren)...


Fabulous stilly!!


----------



## Jusinit

stilly said:


> Despite the cold temperatures last night, I had to wear my Nude Plato Pigalle 140s out to dinner...here with a bright pink dress (though it looks more red in these pics) and floral cardi...



Stilly do they make Platos in 140 still I cant seem to find them anywhere  only 120


----------



## Spaceflocke

stilly said:


> I got my Tres Decolettes in a 40 which is my Pigalle 120 size but they're a little tight. I'd get them TTS or a half a size up.



Thank you


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> How many hours can you wear your 120?



I've worn them up to 10 hours at work but never standing for long periods of time...they have beat up my feet however...


----------



## stilly

Jusinit said:


> Stilly do they make Platos in 140 still I cant seem to find them anywhere  only 120



I don't think they make they Plato 140's anymore. I haven't seen them in any stores or online in a while. Occasionally you'll see a pair of 140s listed on eBay but the Plato 120s were far more popular and wearable.


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Fabulous stilly!!



Thanks so much *beagly*!!!


----------



## stilly

A few of the girls decided to dress up a bit for the Super Bowl party on Sunday. I went with my trusty Black Patent Piggies with a pair of skinny black pants (Lands End Canvas) and an Asos peplum top...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> A few of the girls decided to dress up a bit for the Super Bowl party on Sunday. I went with my trusty Black Patent Piggies with a pair of skinny black pants (Lands End Canvas) and an Asos peplum top...



The most classic piggy. Love it


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> A few of the girls decided to dress up a bit for the Super Bowl party on Sunday. I went with my trusty Black Patent Piggies with a pair of skinny black pants (Lands End Canvas) and an Asos peplum top...


Great casual look stilly!


----------



## Mi_Lan

I just die and went to pigalle heaven!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> A few of the girls decided to dress up a bit for the Super Bowl party on Sunday. I went with my trusty Black Patent Piggies with a pair of skinny black pants (Lands End Canvas) and an Asos peplum top...


Stilly,

I can tell your butt is in great shape wearing those piggies on a regular basis!!!


----------



## Spaceflocke

stilly said:


> I got my Tres Decolettes in a 40 which is my Pigalle 120 size but they're a little tight. I'd get them TTS or a half a size up.



My pigalle 120 size is 38,5 and pigalle 100 is 39 Most of my other cl's are 39 - The tres Décolletés are 39,5 - do you think they could be ok? Thank you so much


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> A few of the girls decided to dress up a bit for the Super Bowl party on Sunday. I went with my trusty Black Patent Piggies with a pair of skinny black pants (Lands End Canvas) and an Asos peplum top...



Cute outfit stilly!


----------



## DebbiNC

Stilly, you rock those Pigalle 120s like no one else!


----------



## stilly

Spaceflocke said:


> My pigalle 120 size is 38,5 and pigalle 100 is 39 Most of my other cl's are 39 - The tres Décolletés are 39,5 - do you think they could be ok? Thank you so much



They might be a little big but you can probably pad them. This style tends to crush your toes a bit so be aware. Good luck!!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> The most classic piggy. Love it





beagly911 said:


> Great casual look stilly!





Mi_Lan said:


> I just die and went to pigalle heaven!





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Stilly,
> 
> I can tell your butt is in great shape wearing those piggies on a regular basis!!!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute outfit stilly!





DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, you rock those Pigalle 120s like no one else!



Thanks *CC, beagly, Mi_Lan, Helen*, *Lav* & *Debbi*!!!
With all the pairs of Pigalles and CLs I own, the Black Patent Piggies still are my all time fav!!!


----------



## Spaceflocke

stilly said:


> They might be a little big but you can probably pad them. This style tends to crush your toes a bit so be aware. Good luck!!!



Thank you Stilly - I bought them hope they will be ok . Many thanks for all your help have a wonderful Weekend. All the best from Germany


----------



## stilly

I wore my new Rose Matador Pigalle 120s to brunch this morning. They're a real bright Barbie Pink color. I thought they would bring a little color to a cold winter day...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> I wore my new Rose Matador Pigalle 120s to brunch this morning. They're a real bright Barbie Pink color. I thought they would bring a little color to a cold winter day...



Yup love that pink! Looks great


----------



## fumi

stilly said:


> I wore my new Rose Matador Pigalle 120s to brunch this morning. They're a real bright Barbie Pink color. I thought they would bring a little color to a cold winter day...



Perfect brunch outfit! The Pigalle is such a pretty color!


----------



## martinaa

You look great! I love the rose color!


----------



## Fab_

Wow such an amazing collection. Love it. And the pink color you've post yesterday is lovely.


----------



## DebbiNC

Very pretty, Stilly! A great way to brighten a winter day!


----------



## pigalle passion

stilly said:


> I'm not a big fan of the Nude Spikes.
> I have them in Black but I think they look a little strange almost fake in Nude.
> If I could see them in person maybe my opinion would change.
> The Red Spike Pigalles look a little more interesting to me...


I have the red spike pigalles and they are gorgeous!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I wore my new Rose Matador Pigalle 120s to brunch this morning. They're a real bright Barbie Pink color. I thought they would bring a little color to a cold winter day...



Wow those are bright pink, almost had to put my sunglasses on, certainly brighten up any dull day.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

You look amazing! Love the pink.


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I wore my new Rose Matador Pigalle 120s to brunch this morning. They're a real bright Barbie Pink color. I thought they would bring a little color to a cold winter day...


You look fabulous stilly!!


----------



## waterperson

stilly said:


> Here are my Black Calf Alti 160s.
> I wear these everywhere.
> I actually wore them on a business trip last week and got lots of compliments.



Were the compliments mostly about the shoes or the legs? Cause you've got a great pair of those too.


----------



## stilly

Fab_ said:


> Wow such an amazing collection. Love it. And the pink color you've post yesterday is lovely.





DebbiNC said:


> Very pretty, Stilly! A great way to brighten a winter day!





pigalle passion said:


> I have the red spike pigalles and they are gorgeous!





Kayapo97 said:


> Wow those are bright pink, almost had to put my sunglasses on, certainly brighten up any dull day.





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> You look amazing! Love the pink.





beagly911 said:


> You look fabulous stilly!!



Thanks so much *martinaa, Fab, Debbi, pigalle_passion, Kayapo, CuTe_ClAsSy *& *beagly*!!!


----------



## stilly

waterperson said:


> Were the compliments mostly about the shoes or the legs? Cause you've got a great pair of those too.



Thanks *waterperson*!!!
I'll take a compliment any time I can!!!


----------



## stilly

Blue Piggies today with a navy dress and jacket...


----------



## Spaceflocke

stilly said:


> Blue Piggies today with a navy dress and jacket...



Whow I Love them Where did you get them very Nice Outfit


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Blue Piggies today with a navy dress and jacket...


Great look stilly, the dress is so cute with the bow!!  You always make me look at my closet with new eyes, mixing and matching - thank you!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Great look stilly, the dress is so cute with the bow!!  You always make me look at my closet with new eyes, mixing and matching - thank you!!



Thanks *beags*!!!
Anything with bows draws me in like a magnet!!!


----------



## stilly

Spaceflocke said:


> Whow I Love them Where did you get them very Nice Outfit



Thanks *Spaceflocke*!!!
They were an eBay buy from a few years ago.


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Blue Piggies today with a navy dress and jacket...



Love the blue piggys . You're the piggy queen!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Love the blue piggys . You're the piggy queen!



Thanks *CC*!!!


----------



## stilly

I had to break out my Red CL's for Valentine's Day!!!

First, to work I wore the Red Piggies with a J. Crew Plaid Pleated Skirt and a Red Cashmere Cardi...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> I had to break out my Red CL's for Valentine's Day!!!
> 
> First, to work I wore the Red Piggies with a J. Crew Plaid Pleated Skirt and a Red Cashmere Cardi...



Love that red


----------



## stilly

Then for a Valentine's Dinner with the DBF, I switched over to the Red Alti 160's with a Red Lace Skirt...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Then for a Valentine's Dinner with the DBF, I switched over to the Red Alti 160's with a Red Lace Skirt...



How's the toebox on that shoe? Color is amazing


----------



## beagly911

You look amazing stilly!!


----------



## pickniger

Stilly, there are pics from you on an other Homepage!



http://walk-in-louboutin.tumblr.com/image/43349322652


----------



## DebbiNC

Stilly, those Piggies fit you like a glove! so pretty. And the Alti 160s are absolutely awesome!  I can only imagine DBF could hardly take his eyes off your shoes!!


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

stilly said:


> I wore my new Rose Matador Pigalle 120s to brunch this morning. They're a real bright Barbie Pink color. I thought they would bring a little color to a cold winter day...



The piggies are a fun color! Your waist is tiny in these pics!


----------



## Nolia

Beautiful reds, Stilly!


----------



## boobielips

hey Stilly,

I like how your shoes fits your feet. They never look too big!
Can you make some close-ups of the toe-boxes of the Red Alti 160's?
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CloudyDayz198

pickniger said:


> Stilly, there are pics from you on an other Homepage!
> 
> 
> 
> http://walk-in-louboutin.tumblr.com/image/43349322652



I think a couple of these are CC's too- the white python look like hers...


----------



## Christchrist

jess10141 said:


> I think a couple of these are CC's too- the white python look like hers...



How annoying


----------



## mrl1005

Christchrist said:


> How annoying



I think it's a compliment to both you and stilly. It's a tumbler page about women who wear CLs. It's not like they are saying or implying the photos belong to them. And, if it bothers you, I'm sure you could message them and ask them to take your photos down.


----------



## Christchrist

mrl1005 said:


> I think it's a compliment to both you and stilly. It's a tumbler page about women who wear CLs. It's not like they are saying or implying the photos belong to them. And, if it bothers you, I'm sure you could message them and ask them to take your photos down.



Na. I'm too lazy


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> You look amazing stilly!!





DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, those Piggies fit you like a glove! so pretty. And the Alti 160s are absolutely awesome!  I can only imagine DBF could hardly take his eyes off your shoes!!





InAweWithLoubi said:


> The piggies are a fun color! Your waist is tiny in these pics!





Nolia said:


> Beautiful reds, Stilly!





boobielips said:


> hey Stilly,
> 
> I like how your shoes fits your feet. They never look too big!
> Can you make some close-ups of the toe-boxes of the Red Alti 160's?
> Thanks for sharing!



Thanks so much *Debbi, InAweWithLoubi, Nolia *& *Boobielips*!!!


----------



## stilly

jess10141 said:


> I think a couple of these are CC's too- the white python look like hers...





mrl1005 said:


> I think it's a compliment to both you and stilly. It's a tumbler page about women who wear CLs. It's not like they are saying or implying the photos belong to them. And, if it bothers you, I'm sure you could message them and ask them to take your photos down.





Christchrist said:


> Na. I'm too lazy



I'll take it as a compliment *mrl*!!!
I'm in the lazy club with *CC*..let it be...


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> How's the toebox on that shoe? Color is amazing



These are tight in the toebox...they crush your toes a bit. 
Not as bad as Rolandos but not real comfy either.
I really should have sized up but I got a great deal on eBay so I couldn't pass it up. The Red Altis are hard to find.


----------



## stilly

boobielips said:


> hey Stilly,
> 
> I like how your shoes fits your feet. They never look too big!
> Can you make some close-ups of the toe-boxes of the Red Alti 160's?
> Thanks for sharing!



How about these *boobielips*...


----------



## stilly

Black Love Me 120s
(my legs were freezing wearing these...)


----------



## crystalhowlett

pickniger said:
			
		

> Stilly, there are pics from you on an other Homepage!
> 
> 
> 
> http://walk-in-louboutin.tumblr.com/image/43349322652



Stilly r these V-neck? How do u find them?  I am debating on the v-neck or T double


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Thanks *Spaceflocke*!!!
> They were an eBay buy from a few years ago.



I got my blue leopard on Ebay as well, they're the older "sculptured heel"..they're so dark it looks black.  I believe yours is the current "straight heel".  My fave is the "Decollette heel", which I have in Magenta (you have this one).

There was a sky blue Pigalle 120 a few yrs back on Ebay, I'm kicking myself for not grabbing it.


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Black Love Me 120s
> (my legs were freezing wearing these...)



Just fab.."you look mah-valous" (SNL cliche)

Your sense of style is like mine, I like the edgy/risque look of 5" heels and short skirts (esp the "flare out", like you are wearing).  It's a style that's hard to pull off, without coming off as a ... you know what.  I look for short skirts with "sophisticate" detailing that softens the look.  I've got my own theory, long skirt initially (below the knee), medium skirt (just above knee), then short skirt (6" above knee), then mini skirt (12" above knee).  All done progressively during the work day.  I call it fore play for the mini skirt finale, love it!

I just got the black patent Love Me 120, and still breaking them in.  Do you find the sheer mesh liner "digging" into your feet, since they're not as flexible (won't stretch) as the normal toe box of the Pigalle 120?  My next pair will be .5 size larger because of this.

After wearing the Love Me 120, I find the Pigalle 120 a letdown in terms of sex appeal!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> I had to break out my Red CL's for Valentine's Day!!!
> 
> First, to work I wore the Red Piggies with a J. Crew Plaid Pleated Skirt and a Red Cashmere Cardi...



You should try all white outfit, with red shoes.  I had a friend who did this in red 5" pumps (Cinderella look), white flowing dress..this was her office outfit!  She told me she caught flak from her officemates, but she didn't care ("the heck with what they say").  Evening wear during the day, gotta love that rebel attitude!

I'm dying to get a red Pigalle 120, so I can rock it with a white pleated skirt.


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Black Love Me 120s
> (my legs were freezing wearing these...)



I truly love that shoe!


----------



## mrl1005

stilly said:


> I'll take it as a compliment mrl!!!
> I'm in the lazy club with CC..let it be...



Hehehe! As you should stilly!! (You too CC) You guys both have amazing collections and mod shots of your babies.


----------



## boobielips

stilly said:


> How about these *boobielips*...



Thank you, Stilly!
The red altis look awesome and they fit perfect!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Black Love Me 120s
> (my legs were freezing wearing these...)



Very cute!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

stilly said:


> Black Love Me 120s
> (my legs were freezing wearing these...)



I have so much love for these shoes.  Wish I could handle 120s


----------



## Myrkur

Omg you have killer legs!!! Hahaha


----------



## DebbiNC

Stilly, thanks for posting the closeups of the Alti. They're lovely, but I doubt I could handle the toebox. The Love Me style is fast becoming one of my favs! You wear them well! (I can believe your legs were freezing...it just looked cold!)


----------



## stilly

crystalhowlett said:


> Stilly r these V-neck? How do u find them?  I am debating on the v-neck or T double



No these are the Crosspigas. They fit just like Pigalle 120s. I love them. I'm still looking for a pair in Black or White Patent. I like this style a little more than the VNeck but I really haven't seen any good modeling pics of the VNecks. The VNecks are always sold out in my size so far...


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> I got my blue leopard on Ebay as well, they're the older "sculptured heel"..they're so dark it looks black.  I believe yours is the current "straight heel".  My fave is the "Decollette heel", which I have in Magenta (you have this one).
> 
> There was a sky blue Pigalle 120 a few yrs back on Ebay, I'm kicking myself for not grabbing it.



I have the Blue and Brown Leopard Pigalle 120s with the sculpted heel. I also have them in Black Patent which you rarely see. I wear them occasionally as a change of pace but I favor the straight heel on the regular Pigalle 120s...

I missed the Turquoise Pigalles when they were out a few years back as well as the Bright Blue Patent Pigalle 120s. They were both gorgeous.


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> I truly love that shoe!





boobielips said:


> Thank you, Stilly!
> The red altis look awesome and they fit perfect!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very cute!





hermosa_vogue said:


> I have so much love for these shoes.  Wish I could handle 120s





Myrkur said:


> Omg you have killer legs!!! Hahaha





DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, thanks for posting the closeups of the Alti. They're lovely, but I doubt I could handle the toebox. The Love Me style is fast becoming one of my favs! You wear them well! (I can believe your legs were freezing...it just looked cold!)



Thanks so much *CC, boobielips, Lav, hermosa_vogue, Myrkur *& *Debbi*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Piggies to work today with a little black & gray patterned sweater dress...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Black Patent Piggies to work today with a little black & gray patterned sweater dress...



What do you do for work cause everyone else must look like crap near you


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> What do you do for work cause everyone else must look like crap near you



I'm a marketing manager and I work in an office all day. Actually some of the ladies at work dress up every day or at least a few times a week. Some wear heels that are right up their with my beloved CL's...


----------



## stilly

From last weekend, Black Patent LP's...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> From last weekend, Black Patent LP's...



Lovely stilly.


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> From last weekend, Black Patent LP's...


Beautiful stilly!  You always look so wonderful, even on the weekends!


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> From last weekend, Black Patent LP's...


Perfect outfit!!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> From last weekend, Black Patent LP's...



Those LPs are really pretty!!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Lovely stilly.





beagly911 said:


> Beautiful stilly!  You always look so wonderful, even on the weekends!





9distelle said:


> Perfect outfit!!





DebbiNC said:


> Those LPs are really pretty!!!



Thanks *CC, beagly, 9distelle *and *DebbiNC*!!!

I can't wait until spring when I can wear peep toes without my toes getting cold!!!


----------



## stilly

I always try to wear something a little more "fun" on Fridays so today I went for the Purple Piggies with a argyle sweater and gray skirt...


----------



## hermosa_vogue

stilly said:


> I always try to wear something a little more "fun" on Fridays so today I went for the Purple Piggies with a argyle sweater and gray skirt...



Purple piggies??  I've never seen them before.  Stunning


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I always try to wear something a little more "fun" on Fridays so today I went for the Purple Piggies with a argyle sweater and gray skirt...


Gorgeous stilly!!  I love anything purple!


----------



## Loutheshoeack

Hi Stilly I have spent most of the afternoon reading through all 188 pages drooling over both your amazing CL collection and your amazing legs. Thank you so much for sharing. Your style has inspired me to be more adventurous when dressing for the office. I am definitely now going to buy some piggies


----------



## stilly

hermosa_vogue said:


> Purple piggies??  I've never seen them before.  Stunning





beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous stilly!!  I love anything purple!



Thanks *hermosa_vogue *and *beagly*!!!

I didn't know they made Piggies in purple either until I stumbled upon these on eBay last summer...


----------



## stilly

Loutheshoeack said:


> Hi Stilly I have spent most of the afternoon reading through all 188 pages drooling over both your amazing CL collection and your amazing legs. Thank you so much for sharing. Your style has inspired me to be more adventurous when dressing for the office. I am definitely now going to buy some piggies



Thanks so much *Loutheshoeack*!!!

I love all my CLs but my Black Patent Piggies (my first pair of CLs) will probably always be my favorites!!! They're a classic you'll love!!!


----------



## stilly

I haven't worn my Black Kid MBB's in a while so I decided to wear them shopping on Sunday with a new casual black dress from Peruvian Connection...


----------



## beagly911

Love the MBB!!  You look incredible stilly!!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> I haven't worn my Black Kid MBB's in a while so I decided to wear them shopping on Sunday with a new casual black dress from Peruvian Connection...



I'll second Beagly! You look incredible! The MBB's are TDF!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> I haven't worn my Black Kid MBB's in a while so I decided to wear them shopping on Sunday with a new casual black dress from Peruvian Connection...


Love that shoe. Looks great stilly


----------



## floridasun8

stilly said:


> I haven't worn my Black Kid MBB's in a while so I decided to wear them shopping on Sunday with a new casual black dress from Peruvian Connection...



You go shopping like that Stilly?!?!  :worthy:   You are my idol!  LOL

Beautiful dress and shoes!


----------



## anniethecat

Love those MBB on you, I like how you put a skinny red belt on the dress to match the soles.


----------



## MBB Fan

Very beautiful. Thx.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Stilly, you are a class act.


----------



## stilly

DebbiNC said:


> I'll second Beagly! You look incredible! The MBB's are TDF!





Christchrist said:


> Love that shoe. Looks great stilly





floridasun8 said:


> You go shopping like that Stilly?!?!  :worthy:   You are my idol!  LOL
> 
> Beautiful dress and shoes!





anniethecat said:


> Love those MBB on you, I like how you put a skinny red belt on the dress to match the soles.





MBB Fan said:


> Very beautiful. Thx.





JetSetGo! said:


> Stilly, you are a class act.



Thanks so much *Debbi, CC, floridasun8, anniethecat, MBB Fan *&* Jet*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Black & Gold Duvette 120s from last weekend. It was really windy when I took these pics as you can see by my dress in the last pic...


----------



## martinaa

stilly said:


> My new Black & Gold Duvette 120s from last weekend. It was really windy when I took these pics as you can see by my dress in the last pic...



Duvettes May I ask where you found these beauties? You look amazing!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> My new Black & Gold Duvette 120s from last weekend. It was really windy when I took these pics as you can see by my dress in the last pic...


Looking fabulous stilly!!  The Duvette is so pretty!


----------



## DeMiau

stilly said:


> A few of you have asked for an updated Pigalle family photo so here it is.
> 
> There are 43 pairs here including the Pink Spikes (see lower right) which I just returned.
> 
> Missing from the pics are my dups that I wear most often...2 pairs of Black Patents and one pair of Black Kids. That gets the total to 45 pairs now...



Hello, new here and just found this !!
This is the most impressive picture on here I have seen so far, WOW


----------



## Nolia

The Duvettes are gorgeous!  Do you have them in the nude colourway?


----------



## fumi

I love the Duvette! you wear them well!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Stilly I must say your collection is fabulous.  Your legs are TDF and I love all your mod shots...I cannot for the life of me walk in 120 Piggies, I made the mistake of ordering a hot pink patent leather Pigalle Plato as my second pair  while ago and promptly returned them. But you my dear make it seem so classy and easy...even WITHOUT the platform...I would be stumbling all over the place lol.  I have the Pigalle 100 in Black Leather and the Pigalle 100 Lame that I just bought yesterday, I don't see myself ever owning a pair of 120s again.


----------



## anniethecat

Nolia said:


> The Duvettes are gorgeous!  Do you have them in the nude colourway?




I LOVE the nude colorway of the Duvette!


----------



## bebefuzz

stilly said:


> Here are the kissing cousins of my Pigalles, the Lova family!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lovas from left to right: Lova 120 Leopard Patent, Lova 120 Black/White Satin, Lova 120 Red Slingbacks, Lova 120 Leopard Patent (I loved them so much I picked up a 2nd pair on eBay!!!)



wow... these are SOOO beautiful!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Looking fabulous stilly!!  The Duvette is so pretty!





DeMiau said:


> Hello, new here and just found this !!
> This is the most impressive picture on here I have seen so far, WOW





fumi said:


> I love the Duvette! you wear them well!





anniethecat said:


> I LOVE the nude colorway of the Duvette!





bebefuzz said:


> wow... these are SOOO beautiful!





Cat Eyes said:


> Cool heels Stilly! Congratulations!



Thanks* beagly, DeMiau, fumi, anniethecat, bebefuzz *& *Cat Eyes*!!!


----------



## stilly

Nolia said:


> The Duvettes are gorgeous!  Do you have them in the nude colourway?



Thanks so much *Nolia*!!!
No I'm still trying to find a pair of Nude Duvettes.
I finally found these Black Duvettes on eBay a while back.
They're a discontinued style so I'll keep my eye out for the nudes.


----------



## stilly

Mrs. MFH said:


> Stilly I must say your collection is fabulous.  Your legs are TDF and I love all your mod shots...I cannot for the life of me walk in 120 Piggies, I made the mistake of ordering a hot pink patent leather Pigalle Plato as my second pair  while ago and promptly returned them. But you my dear make it seem so classy and easy...even WITHOUT the platform...I would be stumbling all over the place lol.  I have the Pigalle 100 in Black Leather and the Pigalle 100 Lame that I just bought yesterday, I don't see myself ever owning a pair of 120s again.



Thanks so much *Mrs. MFH*!!!
Yes I've been wearing the Pigalle 120s for a few years now so its gotten a bit easier over time. Pigalles in any heel are gorgeous so enjoy your 100's.


----------



## stilly

Let's call this semi-casual Friday...
Natural Python Twistochat 120s with a black skirt and oversized, cropped, boxy sweater...


----------



## WhoIsYou

Those heels are balls to the wall gorgeous! I was thinking about getting an exotic pair of CL's
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Let's call this semi-casual Friday...
> Natural Python Twistochat 120s with a black skirt and oversized, cropped, boxy sweater...


Looking lovely stilly!!!  You have redefined casual Friday, nothing casual or semi-casual about this look!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flip88

stilly said:


> Let's call this semi-casual Friday...
> Natural Python Twistochat 120s with a black skirt and oversized, cropped, boxy sweater...



Perfection.  Python is best when it is natural rather than coloured in my opinion.  Those legs Stilly ......... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stilly

WhoIsYou said:


> Those heels are balls to the wall gorgeous! I was thinking about getting an exotic pair of CL's
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





beagly911 said:


> Looking lovely stilly!!!  You have redefined casual Friday, nothing casual or semi-casual about this look!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





Flip88 said:


> Perfection.  Python is best when it is natural rather than coloured in my opinion.  Those legs Stilly .........
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




Thanks so much *WhoIsYou, beagly* & *Flip*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Lipsinkas from this weekend with a dark green minidress and cardigan. It was beautiful weekend to wear CLs!!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Black Kid Lipsinkas from this weekend with a dark green minidress and cardigan. It was beautiful weekend to wear CLs!!!


Looking awesome stilly!!  I was a beautiful weekend on the east coast to wear CL's!!


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Piggies today...


----------



## beagly911

Another incredible outfit stilly!!  I love the dress!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Black Patent Piggies today...


Love me some classics


----------



## fumi

Love your red dress!


----------



## DebbiNC

Red dress and red soles...what could be better?


----------



## Dany_37

Boy, does Mr. CL owe you a big freakin' thanks!  These are all just simply gorgeous and spectacular!!


----------



## SeeingRed

Beatuiful dress!!!


----------



## DeMiau

stilly said:


> Black Patent Piggies today...



In my opinion, this is the shoe on this planet that had to made, there is no other above, it`s the perfect pump.


----------



## theonlylady007

Wow love them all


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> Love your red dress!


 


DebbiNC said:


> Red dress and red soles...what could be better?


 


Dany_37 said:


> Boy, does Mr. CL owe you a big freakin' thanks! These are all just simply gorgeous and spectacular!!


 


SeeingRed said:


> Beatuiful dress!!!


 


DeMiau said:


> In my opinion, this is the shoe on this planet that had to made, there is no other above, it`s the perfect pump.


 


theonlylady007 said:


> Wow love them all


 
Thanks so much *fumi, Debbi, Dany, SeeingRed, DeMiau* & *theonlylady*!!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Another incredible outfit stilly!! I love the dress!


 


Christchrist said:


> Love me some classics


 
Thanks *beagly*& *CC*!!!
I'll always love the classic black piggies!!!


----------



## stilly

You ladies are the worst influence on me!
These looked so fabulous on everyone that I had to get them when I stumbled on them in my size at Saks.

Introducing my new Pigaresille 120s...
(I'm hoping this dress will push the Spring weather to come...)


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> You ladies are the worst influence on me!
> These looked so fabulous on everyone that I had to get them when I stumbled on them in my size at Saks.
> 
> Introducing my new Pigaresille 120s...
> (I'm hoping this dress will push the Spring weather to come...)


I'm so glad you got these, they are perfect!  And spring can't get here soon enough, help it along as much as you can.  You look great!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> You ladies are the worst influence on me!
> These looked so fabulous on everyone that I had to get them when I stumbled on them in my size at Saks.
> 
> Introducing my new Pigaresille 120s...
> (I'm hoping this dress will push the Spring weather to come...)


Bad influence I am! And you love it.  Nice outfit


----------



## 8seventeen19

stilly said:


> You ladies are the worst influence on me!
> These looked so fabulous on everyone that I had to get them when I stumbled on them in my size at Saks.
> 
> Introducing my new Pigaresille 120s...
> (I'm hoping this dress will push the Spring weather to come...)



So lovely on you! I also just love that skater skirt.


----------



## boobielips

stilly said:


> You ladies are the worst influence on me!
> These looked so fabulous on everyone that I had to get them when I stumbled on them in my size at Saks.
> 
> Introducing my new Pigaresille 120s...
> (I'm hoping this dress will push the Spring weather to come...)



incredible sexy shoes: I love to see your toes in this sky high pigalle!
wounderful legs...


----------



## martinaa

stilly said:


> You ladies are the worst influence on me!
> These looked so fabulous on everyone that I had to get them when I stumbled on them in my size at Saks.
> 
> Introducing my new Pigaresille 120s...
> (I'm hoping this dress will push the Spring weather to come...)


 
You look stunning! Great shoes!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> You ladies are the worst influence on me!
> These looked so fabulous on everyone that I had to get them when I stumbled on them in my size at Saks.
> 
> Introducing my new Pigaresille 120s...
> (I'm hoping this dress will push the Spring weather to come...)




Stilly, they are beautiful!


----------



## fumi

The Pigaresille look fabulous on you!


----------



## SophiaLee

stilly said:


> You ladies are the worst influence on me!
> These looked so fabulous on everyone that I had to get them when I stumbled on them in my size at Saks.
> 
> Introducing my new Pigaresille 120s...
> (I'm hoping this dress will push the Spring weather to come...)



Stilly, where is that dress from? I loooove it!


----------



## stilly

SophiaLee said:


> Stilly, where is that dress from? I loooove it!


 
It's a Taylor dress I got on Amazon.com of all places...they really have everything!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Bad influence I am! And you love it.  Nice outfit


 


shoeaddictklw said:


> So lovely on you! I also just love that skater skirt.


 


boobielips said:


> incredible sexy shoes: I love to see your toes in this sky high pigalle!
> wounderful legs...


 


martinaa said:


> You look stunning! Great shoes!


 


DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, they are beautiful!


 


fumi said:


> The Pigaresille look fabulous on you!


 
Thanks so much *CC, boobielips, martinaa, Debbi* & *fumi*!!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> I'm so glad you got these, they are perfect!  And spring can't get here soon enough, help it along as much as you can.  You look great!!


 
Thanks *beagly*!!!
I can't wait for spring to come so I can break out my peep toe CLs!!!


----------



## cts900

stilly said:


> You ladies are the worst influence on me!
> These looked so fabulous on everyone that I had to get them when I stumbled on them in my size at Saks.
> 
> Introducing my new Pigaresille 120s...
> (I'm hoping this dress will push the Spring weather to come...)



Such a pretty pattern on this dress!


----------



## stilly

cts900 said:


> Such a pretty pattern on this dress!


 
Thanks so much *cts*!!!
I can't wait to break out the rest of my spring dresses!!!


----------



## carolynea89

i have a question i just bought the pigalle 120 in a size 37.5 and i usually wear an 38.5 but the girl from the store told me to keep them because they will stretch out alot, however they hurt my feet a lot what should i do??


----------



## stilly

carolynea89 said:


> i have a question i just bought the pigalle 120 in a size 37.5 and i usually wear an 38.5 but the girl from the store told me to keep them because they will stretch out alot, however they hurt my feet a lot what should i do??


 
I'd suggest wearing them around the house with some socks to stretch them out. They will definitely stretch with more wearings. After a while they will start to conform to your feet as well. Most of us buy Pigalles a half to a full size smaller due to the pitch of the shoe and the stretching over time. 

Most of my Pigalles hurt a bit for the first one or two wearings but they get more comfortable as you wear them more.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## stilly

GotMonoFromLVoe said:


> Love your heel collection! Its amazing! Also Love your dresses and skirts, can't wait for the weather to break to wear mine


 
Thanks so much *GotMonoFromLVoe*!!!
I also can't wait for spring to come!!!


----------



## stilly

Pivoine Pigalle 120s today...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Pivoine Pigalle 120s today...



Gosh I love that color.


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Pivoine Pigalle 120s today...


Love the whole outfit and the color is awesome!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Gosh I love that color.


 


beagly911 said:


> Love the whole outfit and the color is awesome!


 
Thanks *CC* & *beagly*!!!
Hopefully I can put away the wool sweater soon...


----------



## stilly

My new Black Pivichic 120's. These are actually pretty comfy.


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Batignolle 120s
These were too similar to my Black Patent Pigalle 120s with the Sculpted Heel so I decided to return them. 
The last two pics compare the Batignolle 120s (left) to my Pigalle 120s with Sculpted Heel (right).


----------



## Nolia

stilly said:


> Black Patent Batignolle 120s
> These were too similar to my Black Patent Pigalle 120s with the Sculpted Heel so I decided to return them.
> The last two pics compare the Batignolle 120s (left) to my Pigalle 120s with Sculpted Heel (right).



Thank you so much for the reference!! Would you say the Batignolle's heel is SLIGHTLY curvier?  Any other differences to note?


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Pivoine Pigalle 120s today...


Is this a recent color?  I have an older Pigalle 120, like a darker "magenta"

I'm dying to get a bright red or fuchsia (bright pink)..


----------



## JulieH88

They look great!


----------



## boobielips

stilly said:


> My new Black Pivichic 120's. These are actually pretty comfy.



incredible sexy, your new Black Pivichic!
I love to see your toes trough the vamp!!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My new Black Pivichic 120's. These are actually pretty comfy.



THey look gorgeous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Black Patent Batignolle 120s
> These were too similar to my Black Patent Pigalle 120s with the Sculpted Heel so I decided to return them.
> The last two pics compare the Batignolle 120s (left) to my Pigalle 120s with Sculpted Heel (right).



Yes they look very similar


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Black Patent Batignolle 120s
> These were too similar to my Black Patent Pigalle 120s with the Sculpted Heel so I decided to return them.
> The last two pics compare the Batignolle 120s (left) to my Pigalle 120s with Sculpted Heel (right).




Stilly, I can see why you returned the Batignolle 120s. They do look a lot like the Piggie 120s. Thanks for offering the comparison!


----------



## stilly

Nolia said:


> Thank you so much for the reference!! Would you say the Batignolle's heel is SLIGHTLY curvier?  Any other differences to note?


 
Yes I would say the Batignolle heel is a little curvier than the Pigalle...especially the normal straight heeled Pigalle. The front of the shoe is exactly the same. I think the sides of the Pigalles may be slightly lower cut.


----------



## stilly

JulieH88 said:


> They look great!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> THey look gorgeous!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Yes they look very similar


 


DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, I can see why you returned the Batignolle 120s. They do look a lot like the Piggie 120s. Thanks for offering the comparison!


 
Thanks so much *JulieH, Lav* and *Debbi*!!!


----------



## Nolia

stilly said:


> Yes I would say the Batignolle heel is a little curvier than the Pigalle...especially the normal straight heeled Pigalle. The front of the shoe is exactly the same. I think the sides of the Pigalles may be slightly lower cut.



I completely forgot which was which in your comparison so I tried to "quiz" myself to see if I could tell the Pigalle (sculpted heel) apart from the Batignolles and I got it right!!  Seems to me the Pigalle looks more "delicate" and the sides are cut "thinner".  Also the sculpted heel looks a tad thinner too!


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> Is this a recent color?  I have an older Pigalle 120, like a darker "magenta"
> 
> I'm dying to get a bright red or fuchsia (bright pink)..


 
The Pivoine Piggies are from last season.  I picked them up on eBay at a great price. The color is kind of a pinkish red. I have the Magenta Piggies as well which are a bit of a darker red almost purplish color. I'm still hunting for a pair of light pink Piggies...


----------



## stilly

Mimosa Piggies with a Floral Dress for a sunny spring day yesterday...


----------



## mrscurvy

stilly said:


> Mimosa Piggies with a Floral Dress for a sunny spring day yesterday...



Soooo nice.. Love the pop of color!


----------



## martinaa

My favorite outfit! You look amazing!


----------



## dj_mashie

stilly said:


> My new Black Pivichic 120's. These are actually pretty comfy.


WoW! Are these shoes comfortable? Are they like the pigales?


----------



## dj_mashie

stilly said:


> You ladies are the worst influence on me!
> These looked so fabulous on everyone that I had to get them when I stumbled on them in my size at Saks.
> 
> Introducing my new Pigaresille 120s...
> (I'm hoping this dress will push the Spring weather to come...)


These shoes look so cute with your dress! Pretty :snack:


----------



## pickniger

stilly said:


> Mimosa Piggies with a Floral Dress for a sunny spring day yesterday...



Hi stilly, don't get me wrong, I'm a big fan of your pics and collection, I have to ask you a question. 
Have you ever bin out of the house with on of your lovely shoes?! I mean, in public! Not only your house or yard.
Not one of your shoes is looking like been worn for reel! All are perfect red on bottom,
Perfect heel tip....


----------



## fumi

Your outfit is perfect for spring!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Mimosa Piggies with a Floral Dress for a sunny spring day yesterday...


Spring has sprung!  You look great stilly!


----------



## irishbelle

stilly said:


> Mimosa Piggies with a Floral Dress for a sunny spring day yesterday...


 
love this outfit, so summery! Love the colour of the pigalles.


----------



## stilly

mrscurvy said:


> Soooo nice.. Love the pop of color!


 


martinaa said:


> My favorite outfit! You look amazing!


 


dj_mashie said:


> These shoes look so cute with your dress! Pretty :snack:


 


fumi said:


> Your outfit is perfect for spring!


 


beagly911 said:


> Spring has sprung!  You look great stilly!


 
Thanks so much *mrscurvy, martinaa, dj_mashie, fumi* and *beagly*!!!
I'm so happy spring is here so I can wear all my summer CLs!!!


----------



## stilly

pickniger said:


> Hi stilly, don't get me wrong, I'm a big fan of your pics and collection, I have to ask you a question.
> Have you ever bin out of the house with on of your lovely shoes?! I mean, in public! Not only your house or yard.
> Not one of your shoes is looking like been worn for reel! All are perfect red on bottom,
> Perfect heel tip....


 
I take all my pics just before I leave my house in the morning or when get home at night. I used to take pics in public but people thought it was weird taking pics at work, restaurants, the movies, etc. after a while so I stopped doing that and my dbf also got sick of taking pics in public. At home I can take the pics myself using the camera timer for a few minutes each day.

I put red tape, vibram soles or clear sole protectors from Protect Your Pumps on all my CLs so the bottoms don't show wear from a distance. With rotating close to 80 pairs of CLs (along with many other pairs of non-CL heels) I haven't worn out too many of the heel tips yet. I don't walk miles a day in them after all...


----------



## stilly

dj_mashie said:


> WoW! Are these shoes comfortable? Are they like the pigales?


 
Thanks *dj_mashie*!!!
They're not Pigalles but they're very similar.
The front vamp is the same as the Pigalle but the heel is more curved.
They're one of the the new styles from the '13 Spring/Summer collection.


----------



## FLPPrincess

I need the vintagey buttercup-yellow flowery dress!!! Too cute.  Where can I find it?


----------



## stilly

FLPPrincess said:


> I need the vintagey buttercup-yellow flowery dress!!! Too cute.  Where can I find it?


 
Thanks *FLPPrincess*!!!
I think I got the dresss at Piperlime.com...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Mimosa Piggies with a Floral Dress for a sunny spring day yesterday...



I love the yellow!!! Love the outfit!


----------



## Nadin22

Great dress and CLs!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the yellow!!! Love the outfit!


 


Nadin22 said:


> Great dress and CLs!


 
Thanks* Lav* & *Nadin*!!!


----------



## stilly

Natural Python Twistochat 120s to work today...


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Natural Python Twistochat 120s to work today...


You are looking lovely as usual stilly!!  I love the Twistochat, wish I could wear a 120 without a platform!!


----------



## fumi

Great outfit!


----------



## Flip88

I love your thread. So much style &#9829;


----------



## mf19

stilly said:


> I wore my new Black Shiny Calf Decollete 554's to work for casual Friday.
> I've had these a few months now but this is my first post of some pics. Jeans and puff sleeve sweater from Rugby by Ralph Lauren.



Hi Stilly! I'm hoping you can help me out regarding your decollete 554s.  I'm thinking of getting these since they are available instead of waiting for the pigalles to come in stock/online.  How do they fit compared to a pigalle 100.. and what is the difference?  I know you're an expert in pigalles as well so I hope you can help me out!!  Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Gorgeous as usual Stilly, absolutely love the Python!


----------



## faylouise

stilly said:


> Mimosa Piggies with a Floral Dress for a sunny spring day yesterday...



Oh my! They are amazing! Are they a lime green colour or more yellow? I'm dying to get my hands on a bright pair!


----------



## stilly

mf19 said:


> Hi Stilly! I'm hoping you can help me out regarding your decollete 554s.  I'm thinking of getting these since they are available instead of waiting for the pigalles to come in stock/online.  How do they fit compared to a pigalle 100.. and what is the difference?  I know you're an expert in pigalles as well so I hope you can help me out!!  Thank you so much in advance!!


 
Hi *mrf*!
I bought my Decollete 554s true to size and they're still a bit tight. The toe is pointer than the Pigalles so I recommend either TTS or a half size up.
They really are a gorgeous shoe and I love the thin heel.
Good Luck!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> You are looking lovely as usual stilly!!  I love the Twistochat, wish I could wear a 120 without a platform!!


 


fumi said:


> Great outfit!


 


Flip88 said:


> I love your thread. So much style &#9829;


 


Mrs. MFH said:


> Gorgeous as usual Stilly, absolutely love the Python!


 
Thanks *beags, fumi, Flip *& *Mrs. MFH*!!!


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

stilly said:


> Natural Python Twistochat 120s to work today...



Loooooove these, exotics are my fav!!


----------



## mf19

stilly said:


> Hi *mrf*!
> I bought my Decollete 554s true to size and they're still a bit tight. The toe is pointer than the Pigalles so I recommend either TTS or a half size up.
> They really are a gorgeous shoe and I love the thin heel.
> Good Luck!



Yay! Thanks so much.  I got them in my Pigalle 100 size because half a size up from that so far as been gigantic on me in the pigalle and decollete 868.  Should have them this upcoming week or the next!  Thanks so much again!!


----------



## stilly

LuluBleueNuit said:


> Loooooove these, exotics are my fav!!


 
Thanks so much *LuluBleueNuit*!!!


----------



## stilly

mf19 said:


> Yay! Thanks so much. I got them in my Pigalle 100 size because half a size up from that so far as been gigantic on me in the pigalle and decollete 868. Should have them this upcoming week or the next! Thanks so much again!!


 
Please post some pics for us to see when you get them!!!
I think you'll love them!!!


----------



## stilly

Piggies & Skinnys...
In this case, Desert Python Pigalle 120s with some Levis Leggings...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Piggies & Skinnys...
> In this case, Desert Python Pigalle 120s with some Levis Leggings...



Love that skin


----------



## mf19

stilly said:


> Piggies & Skinnys...
> In this case, Desert Python Pigalle 120s with some Levis Leggings...



These are BEYOND beautiful.  SOO jealous


----------



## irishbelle

stilly said:


> Piggies & Skinnys...
> In this case, Desert Python Pigalle 120s with some Levis Leggings...


these shoes are AMAZING! Look great on you stilly. Loving them with the skinnies too!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Piggies & Skinnys...
> In this case, Desert Python Pigalle 120s with some Levis Leggings...



Really nice!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

stilly said:


> Piggies & Skinnys...
> In this case, Desert Python Pigalle 120s with some Levis Leggings...



Everything about these photos are hot fire. Those leggings look great with your Pigalle's!!


----------



## Genette

lovely collection!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Piggies & Skinnys...
> In this case, Desert Python Pigalle 120s with some Levis Leggings...



Stilly,

You did it again - I bet the temperature around you was rising fast with that fab combo the shoes would feel quite at home!


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> Piggies & Skinnys...
> In this case, Desert Python Pigalle 120s with some Levis Leggings...


Be still my heart! Those desert pythons are GORGEOUS!


----------



## stilly

mf19 said:


> These are BEYOND beautiful. SOO jealous


 


irishbelle said:


> these shoes are AMAZING! Look great on you stilly. Loving them with the skinnies too!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Really nice!


 


Mrs. MFH said:


> Everything about these photos are hot fire. Those leggings look great with your Pigalle's!!


 


nette said:


> lovely collection!


 


Kayapo97 said:


> Stilly,
> 
> You did it again - I bet the temperature around you was rising fast with that fab combo the shoes would feel quite at home!


 
Thanks so much *mf19, irishbelle, Lav, Mrs. MFH, nette* & *Kayapo*!!!

The skinnys are a nice change from my usual dresses & skirts...


----------



## stilly

How about Black Graine Daffs today with a touch of pink?


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Piggies & Skinnys...
> In this case, Desert Python Pigalle 120s with some Levis Leggings...





stilly said:


> How about Black Graine Daffs today with a touch of pink?


Loving both looks stilly!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> How about Black Graine Daffs today with a touch of pink?



I love the daffodiles on you!!! As always they are my favorite! I love how your rocking in them!


----------



## jaclyn86

stilly said:


> How about Black Graine Daffs today with a touch of pink?



I love Daffs on you! I think they look silly on some people but you are proportioned right for them! Such an off thing to say but it is a compliment! Lol


----------



## DebbiNC

Stilly, you wear those Daffs very well! Love the look!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

stilly said:


> How about Black Graine Daffs today with a touch of pink?



Marvelous honey simply marvelous!!!! You wearin dem Daffs girl, and I don't even LIKE Daffs. Geez Stilly!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> How about Black Graine Daffs today with a touch of pink?



I don't know how you do it in those


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Loving both looks stilly!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the daffodiles on you!!! As always they are my favorite! I love how your rocking in them!


 


jaclyn86 said:


> I love Daffs on you! I think they look silly on some people but you are proportioned right for them! Such an off thing to say but it is a compliment! Lol


 


DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, you wear those Daffs very well! Love the look!!


 


Mrs. MFH said:


> Marvelous honey simply marvelous!!!! You wearin dem Daffs girl, and I don't even LIKE Daffs. Geez Stilly!!!


 


Christchrist said:


> I don't know how you do it in those


 
Thanks so much *beagly, Lav, jaclyn86, Debbi, Mrs. MFH* & *CC*!!!
I've really got to wear the Daffs more often!


----------



## stilly

Classic Black Kid Piggies today for little shopping...


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:


> Classic Black Kid Piggies today for little shopping...



Now you're just showing off! Pigalles while shopping!? Honestly Stilly, how is it that you find them so comfortable? I only wear my Pigalles to work and only on days where I don't have a bunch a meetings to run to. I'm totally jealous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Classic Black Kid Piggies today for little shopping...



I love outfit!!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> Now you're just showing off! Pigalles while shopping!? Honestly Stilly, how is it that you find them so comfortable? I only wear my Pigalles to work and only on days where I don't have a bunch a meetings to run to. I'm totally jealous!


 
I don't know if its showing off or if I just love them too much not to wear them...
It was only for 2 hours or so.
My Kid Piggies are much more comfortable than the patents and this pair just seems to fit perfectly after many wearings...


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love outfit!!


 
Thanks *Lav*!!!
I'm starting to break out some of the lightweight dresses for spring...:blossom:


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:


> I don't know if its showing off or if I just love them too much not to wear them...
> It was only for 2 hours or so.
> My Kid Piggies are much more comfortable than the patents and this pair just seems to fit perfectly after many wearings...



I'm still waiting for my kid leather Piggies to stretch! Lol! I thought they would have stretched a lot by now after 5 wears and an hour of the sock trick, but so far, no luck! But they look too damn sexy for me to give up on them!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Classic Black Kid Piggies today for little shopping...


Lovely stilly, I'm so glad that spring is here!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> I'm still waiting for my kid leather Piggies to stretch! Lol! I thought they would have stretched a lot by now after 5 wears and an hour of the sock trick, but so far, no luck! But they look too damn sexy for me to give up on them!


 
Stick with them *wanna*!!!
They have to give in at some point...


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Lovely stilly, I'm so glad that spring is here!


 
Thanks *beags*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Pony Hair Leopard Pigalle 120s...


----------



## stilly

Pony Hair Leopard Piggies home from a day's work...


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

stilly said:


> My new Pony Hair Leopard Pigalle 120s...



Love the camo on these, they are gorgeous!!


----------



## irishbelle

stilly said:


> My new Pony Hair Leopard Pigalle 120s...


These shoes are fantastic stilly! Leopard Print Pigalles! I'm drooling!


----------



## happycatie

stilly said:


> Black Patent Piggies today...


Stilly, you have been posting pics of Pigalles for more than 2 yrs.  I heard that louboutin's shoes are not durable, though they are sexy.  I was just curious how your first pigalle look like now.  Do they still have the shape?  
Thank you ^_^


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Pony Hair Leopard Piggies home from a day's work...


You look beautiful stilly!


----------



## fumi

Love your new shoes!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I love the print


----------



## stilly

LuluBleueNuit said:


> Love the camo on these, they are gorgeous!!


 


irishbelle said:


> These shoes are fantastic stilly! Leopard Print Pigalles! I'm drooling!


 


beagly911 said:


> You look beautiful stilly!


 


fumi said:


> Love your new shoes!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the print


 
Thanks so much *LuluBleueNuit, irishbelle, beagly, fumi* & *Lav*!!!
I love the calf hair which is a nice furry change of pace from basic black!!!


----------



## stilly

happycatie said:


> Stilly, you have been posting pics of Pigalles for more than 2 yrs. I heard that louboutin's shoes are not durable, though they are sexy. I was just curious how your first pigalle look like now. Do they still have the shape?
> Thank you ^_^


 
Hi *happycatie*!

Yes I still have the Black Patent Piggies which were my frst pair. The soles are pretty worn and they've stretched out so much that they're a little big on me so they tend to slip off my feet if I walk quickly. They also have some small cracks on the front sides. But I still wear them, especially if its rainy and unless you look at them close up, they look great.


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Leopard Lovas...an all time favorite...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Black Patent Leopard Lovas...an all time favorite...



Really sexy!


----------



## PlainnJaine

your collection is TDF!


----------



## Mypreciousss

I've just been through this whole thread..WOW Stilly! Your collection is beyond amazing! Shoe porn at its best!!!x


----------



## evangelineyeun

They are all STUNNING, esp the Lovas!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Black Patent Leopard Lovas...an all time favorite...


Looking lovely in you Lovas!!


----------



## Sternchen

Dang, that is one short skirt! Nice shoes, though


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Really sexy!


 


PlainnJaine said:


> your collection is TDF!


 


Mypreciousss said:


> I've just been through this whole thread..WOW Stilly! Your collection is beyond amazing! Shoe porn at its best!!!x


 


evangelineyeun said:


> They are all STUNNING, esp the Lovas!


 


beagly911 said:


> Looking lovely in you Lovas!!


 


Sternchen said:


> Dang, that is one short skirt! Nice shoes, though


 
Thanks *Lav, PlainJaine, Mypreciousss, evangeline, beags* & *Sternchen*!!!


----------



## happycatie

stilly said:


> Hi *happycatie*!
> 
> Yes I still have the Black Patent Piggies which were my frst pair. The soles are pretty worn and they've stretched out so much that they're a little big on me so they tend to slip off my feet if I walk quickly. They also have some small cracks on the front sides. But I still wear them, especially if its rainy and unless you look at them close up, they look great.


Thank you for your reply, Stilly.   Louboutin pigalle on a rainy day?!   Do you have the pic of showing the stretch of your oldest piggie?   How do you clean them after stepping in water?  
I also noticed that some new pigalles have a strap near the heels to prevent from slipping out of the shoes.  I guess that may help.


----------



## Gabe1

Hello Stilly,

I am interested in purchasing a pair of Batignolles 120mm, I have several pairs of Pigs in a Sz. 7, I wanted to know due to the pitch, is the sizing the same?


----------



## Gabe1

Hello Stilly, 

I am interested in purchasing a pair of Batignolles 120mm, I have several pairs of Pigs in a Sz. 7, I wanted to know due to the pitch, is the sizing the same?


----------



## stilly

happycatie said:


> Thank you for your reply, Stilly.   Louboutin pigalle on a rainy day?!   Do you have the pic of showing the stretch of your oldest piggie?   How do you clean them after stepping in water?
> I also noticed that some new pigalles have a strap near the heels to prevent from slipping out of the shoes.  I guess that may help.


 
Here are some pics that show how much my black patent piggies have stretched over time. On the left are my old piggies I've worn more times than I can count and on the right are a new pair that I've only worn once. The old pair has now stretched to almost 3 inches wide while the new pair is only a little over 2&3/4" wide. The are also a bit longer but that that didn't translate well in pictures. Hope this helps.


----------



## stilly

My new Craie (aka white) Patent Batignolles 120s. I've been looking for a pair of white heels for spring/summer and I couldn't wait to wear these out on a nice spring day. These are pretty comfy and the heel doesn't really feel like a 120...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> My new Craie (aka white) Patent Batignolles 120s. I've been looking for a pair of white heels for spring/summer and I couldn't wait to wear these out on a nice spring day. These are pretty comfy and the heel doesn't really feel like a 120...



You know how much I love white! Congrats


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> My new Craie (aka white) Patent Batignolles 120s. I've been looking for a pair of white heels for spring/summer and I couldn't wait to wear these out on a nice spring day. These are pretty comfy and the heel doesn't really feel like a 120...


Gorgeous spring look stilly!!


----------



## fumi

Very cute summer shoe!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> My new Craie (aka white) Patent Batignolles 120s. I've been looking for a pair of white heels for spring/summer and I couldn't wait to wear these out on a nice spring day. These are pretty comfy and the heel doesn't really feel like a 120...



Wow! Those are really special!!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My new Craie (aka white) Patent Batignolles 120s. I've been looking for a pair of white heels for spring/summer and I couldn't wait to wear these out on a nice spring day. These are pretty comfy and the heel doesn't really feel like a 120...



I'm loving the heels!


----------



## happycatie

Thank you for uploading the pics   The pigalle is more durable than I thought.  What is your size in pigalle?


----------



## bluewinds

great stilly, white pumps have always been a fav of mine because they look so feminine but most women wont wear them because they have a bad image

but it now appears they are comming back in fashion

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/woman/4616718/white-stilettos-are-celeb-fave.html


----------



## heida

stilly said:


> My new Craie (aka white) Patent Batignolles 120s. I've been looking for a pair of white heels for spring/summer and I couldn't wait to wear these out on a nice spring day. These are pretty comfy and the heel doesn't really feel like a 120...


 
Such an awesome shoe.........and in white ! Love it, you also wear them so well !


----------



## boobielips

hey stilly,
your new white Batignolles 120s are sooo beautiful! I love them!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

stilly said:


> My new Craie (aka white) Patent Batignolles 120s. I've been looking for a pair of white heels for spring/summer and I couldn't wait to wear these out on a nice spring day. These are pretty comfy and the heel doesn't really feel like a 120...


Very nice... I think I want this shoe now


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Black Patent Leopard Lovas...an all time favorite...



Wow, Stilly you are rockin' those 120mm heels & very mini skirt.  I used to do this myself, kinda got tired of the unwanted attention ("rednecks in pickup trucks").

How do you deal with the unwanted attention??  Don't you get cat-calls, whistling, weird men following you, etc?

You've inspired me to try my risqué look.  Have you tried lingerie as daywear?  Say, a figure shaping lace skirt.  I did that one time, satin hip hugger skirt, lace bottom.  I got a compliment when I went to get my nails done, by the local stylist.  Not a problem!  I saw a woman go with lace topped stockings, with lace revealed.  I think that's your next step, to "take it to the next level".

I personally like the knee length skirt, slit very high up.  You get an edgy look when walking, shows gams & thigh.  When you sit down, cross legs, you can show a lot.  The question is: slit on side, or slit in front?

Another wardrobe I like is bicycle pants..thigh hugging shorts.  Say, with lace bottom.

I also like the double wardrobe solution.  Wear a longer skirt, and progressively go shorter as day goes on.  By nighttime, I'm ready to "club" in a micro mini skirt!  Walk out of work, showing lots of leg..

"Don't show them everything, keep them coming back for more"


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> Very cute summer shoe!


 


DebbiNC said:


> Wow! Those are really special!!!!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> I'm loving the heels!


 


bluewinds said:


> great stilly, white pumps have always been a fav of mine because they look so feminine but most women wont wear them because they have a bad image
> 
> but it now appears they are comming back in fashion
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/woman/4616718/white-stilettos-are-celeb-fave.html


 


heida said:


> Such an awesome shoe.........and in white ! Love it, you also wear them so well !


 


Mrs. MFH said:


> Very nice... I think I want this shoe now


 

Thanks so much *fumi, Debbi, Lav, bluewinds, heida* & *Mrs. MFH*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> You know how much I love white! Congrats


 
Thanks *CC*!!!
I love those white Piggies of yours!!!


----------



## stilly

happycatie said:


> Thank you for uploading the pics   The pigalle is more durable than I thought.  What is your size in pigalle?


 
Usually 40 but it varies. Since they're handmade shoes, they vary a bit from pair to pair. I actually have Piggies from size 39-40.5 depending on the shoe...


----------



## stilly

Black Spike Piggies with a yellow leather mini...


----------



## irishbelle

stilly said:


> Black Spike Piggies with a yellow leather mini...


 black spiked pigalles are definitely on my wish list. You look great! Love the skirt too!


----------



## wannaprada

Looking good Stilly!


----------



## beagly911

Lovely stilly, the yellow is so springy!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Black Spike Piggies with a yellow leather mini...



Bumblebee sexy! Woot woot


----------



## fumi

I love your skirt!


----------



## Chanieish

Beautiful stilly!

Are you able to wear your pigalles the whole day? How long can you walk on them for?


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

stilly said:


> Black Spike Piggies with a yellow leather mini...



This is just AWESOME.... You rock the skirt and the Piggies to perfection !!


----------



## akillian24

I am *more than impressed* you pull of a yellow leather skirt so flawlessly Stilly! Beautiful.

Random question:  Do any pigalle fans find the classic 120 to be more comfortable than the PP 140s?  I ask because I'm currently breaking in a plato 140 and I'm going to say that either the break in period for the plato is longer/more painful... or somehow I find the classic more comfortable?  I feel like the classic (at least initially) has more flexibility & stretch than the PP does.    Why does that seem impossible?  Maybe it just takes longer for them to mold to my feet?


----------



## martinaa

stilly said:


> Black Spike Piggies with a yellow leather mini...


 
Great outfit! I love the skirt.


----------



## vnapier

stilly said:


> My new Craie (aka white) Patent Batignolles 120s. I've been looking for a pair of white heels for spring/summer and I couldn't wait to wear these out on a nice spring day. These are pretty comfy and the heel doesn't really feel like a 120...


They look lovely on you! The white is very hot for summer!!
Do you mind me asking if this is your normal size in Pigalle style?
I just ordered nude pigalle 120's in a .5 bigger than my normal pigalle size. They were the last ones. I know its a rule to never get them too big, but the size I have now fits but could stand to be a smidge bigger. Hoping I didnt make a huge mistake.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Black Spike Piggies with a yellow leather mini...



Cute!!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Lovely stilly, the yellow is so springy!


 


Christchrist said:


> Bumblebee sexy! Woot woot


 


fumi said:


> I love your skirt!


 


LuluBleueNuit said:


> This is just AWESOME.... You rock the skirt and the Piggies to perfection !!


 


martinaa said:


> Great outfit! I love the skirt.


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute!!!


 
Thanks so much *beagly, CC, fumi, LuluBleueNuit, martinaa* and *Lav*!!!
I love breaking out the bright colors now that spring is here!!!


----------



## stilly

Chanieish said:


> Beautiful stilly!
> 
> Are you able to wear your pigalles the whole day? How long can you walk on them for?


 
Thanks *Chanieish*!!!

I've worn Piggies for 10 hours or more. Not standing and walking that whole time but I do wear them to work. I work in an office so I'm not standing for long periods of time. You get to used to the height of the heel after a while.


----------



## stilly

akillian24 said:


> I am *more than impressed* you pull of a yellow leather skirt so flawlessly Stilly! Beautiful.
> 
> Random question:  Do any pigalle fans find the classic 120 to be more comfortable than the PP 140s?  I ask because I'm currently breaking in a plato 140 and I'm going to say that either the break in period for the plato is longer/more painful... or somehow I find the classic more comfortable?  I feel like the classic (at least initially) has more flexibility & stretch than the PP does.    Why does that seem impossible?  Maybe it just takes longer for them to mold to my feet?


 
Thanks *akillian*!!!
I actually got this leather skirt as a custom order last year.
They certainly made it a little shorter than I was expecting...

Most of my Pigalles are the classic 120s. I only have the Platos in Nude 140s and they're not really that comfortable. I've probably worn them a half dozen times but they've never really broken in. The 140 heel with the platform is essentially the equivalent of a the classic 120 in height. I find the classic 120s much more comfortable especially after they're broken in and conform to your feet. I can only recommend you keep wearing the Platto 140s...after a while they have to break in...


----------



## stilly

Black Pigaresilles for Sunday Brunch with a new White House Black Market dress...


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Black Pigaresilles for Sunday Brunch with a new White House Black Market dress...


You look beautiful stilly!


----------



## fumi

Those shoes are awesome!


----------



## JessieG

stilly said:


> Black Pigaresilles for Sunday Brunch with a new White House Black Market dress...



Gorgeous as always!


----------



## akillian24

stilly said:


> Thanks *akillian*!!!
> I actually got this leather skirt as a custom order last year.
> They certainly made it a little shorter than I was expecting...
> 
> Most of my Pigalles are the classic 120s. I only have the Platos in Nude 140s and they're not really that comfortable. I've probably worn them a half dozen times but they've never really broken in. The 140 heel with the platform is essentially the equivalent of a the classic 120 in height. I find the classic 120s much more comfortable especially after they're broken in and conform to your feet. I can only recommend you keep wearing the Platto 140s...after a while they have to break in...



Stilly - You have the legs for that "short" skirt. It looks fabulous!!!!!

I ended up swapping out the PP for the classics.  It sounded absurd, but the classics felt more flexible and easier to walk in.  The platform made them feel overall a bit more stiff. Maybe when I become a Pigalle-Pro (AKA: Stilly) I can rock the Platos, but for now, I'll stick to the classics.

For me the classic pigalle + vibram for a bit of extra cushion is perfect. And for whatever reason, I feel like the classic is a teeny bit more flexibly in terms of wardrobing.. particularly for more casual ensembles.


----------



## Nolia

stilly said:


> Black Pigaresilles for Sunday Brunch with a new White House Black Market dress...



Gorgeous!! I think that hem length on you is perfection!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Black Pigaresilles for Sunday Brunch with a new White House Black Market dress...



Love the outfit!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> You look beautiful stilly!


 


fumi said:


> Those shoes are awesome!


 


JessieG said:


> Gorgeous as always!


 


MonoLvoer said:


> Gorg heels collection! I also love that yellow skirt


 


Nolia said:


> Gorgeous!! I think that hem length on you is perfection!!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the outfit!


 
Thanks* beagly, fumi, JessieG, MonoLvoer, Nolia* and *Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

akillian24 said:


> Stilly - You have the legs for that "short" skirt. It looks fabulous!!!!!
> 
> I ended up swapping out the PP for the classics.  It sounded absurd, but the classics felt more flexible and easier to walk in.  The platform made them feel overall a bit more stiff. Maybe when I become a Pigalle-Pro (AKA: Stilly) I can rock the Platos, but for now, I'll stick to the classics.
> 
> For me the classic pigalle + vibram for a bit of extra cushion is perfect. And for whatever reason, I feel like the classic is a teeny bit more flexibly in terms of wardrobing.. particularly for more casual ensembles.


 
Thanks so much *akillian*!!!
I think you'll love the classic Pigalles and be wearing them for years!


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Love Me's with a Ralph Lauren skirt and black cardi...


----------



## mrscurvy

stilly said:


> Black Patent Love Me's with a Ralph Lauren skirt and black cardi...



Wow.. Stunning!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Black Patent Love Me's with a Ralph Lauren skirt and black cardi...


Gorgeous stilly!!  I love the light airy flow of the skirt!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

giggles00 said:


> Wow, Stilly you are rockin' those 120mm heels & very mini skirt.  I used to do this myself, kinda got tired of the unwanted attention ("rednecks in pickup trucks").
> 
> How do you deal with the unwanted attention??  Don't you get cat-calls, whistling, weird men following you, etc?
> 
> You've inspired me to try my risqué look.  Have you tried lingerie as daywear?  Say, a figure shaping lace skirt.  I did that one time, satin hip hugger skirt, lace bottom.  I got a compliment when I went to get my nails done, by the local stylist.  Not a problem!  I saw a woman go with lace topped stockings, with lace revealed.  I think that's your next step, to "take it to the next level".
> 
> I personally like the knee length skirt, slit very high up.  You get an edgy look when walking, shows gams & thigh.  When you sit down, cross legs, you can show a lot.  The question is: slit on side, or slit in front?
> 
> Another wardrobe I like is bicycle pants..thigh hugging shorts.  Say, with lace bottom.
> 
> I also like the double wardrobe solution.  Wear a longer skirt, and progressively go shorter as day goes on.  By nighttime, I'm ready to "club" in a micro mini skirt!  Walk out of work, showing lots of leg..
> 
> "Don't show them everything, keep them coming back for more"



Ahem


----------



## fumi

Such a classy outfit!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Black Spike Piggies with a yellow leather mini...



Stilly, OMG! just picked my jaw up off the floor - how short is that skirt and you say it is leather very unusual who is it by? and  what sort of top are you wearing under the jacket ?- and who was the lucky person you wore this for, I assume it wasn't for the office.


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Black Pigaresilles for Sunday Brunch with a new White House Black Market dress...




Awesome! Love the combo of the texture of the dress with the Pigaresilles!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Black Patent Love Me's with a Ralph Lauren skirt and black cardi...



very pretty!


----------



## Chanieish

stilly said:


> Thanks *Chanieish*!!!
> 
> I've worn Piggies for 10 hours or more. Not standing and walking that whole time but I do wear them to work. I work in an office so I'm not standing for long periods of time. You get to used to the height of the heel after a while.



Thanks for the reply!

I'm still learning how to not walk like a duck in mine. My knees sort of bend when I take a step forward and it looks very awkward.


----------



## stilly

mrscurvy said:


> Wow.. Stunning!!


 


beagly911 said:


> Gorgeous stilly!! I love the light airy flow of the skirt!


 


fumi said:


> Such a classy outfit!


 
Thanks so much *mrscurvy, beagly* & *fumi*!!!


----------



## stilly

Chanieish said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> I'm still learning how to not walk like a duck in mine. My knees sort of bend when I take a step forward and it looks very awkward.


 
Keep practicing...you'll get better walking in them with time.
I have faith in you!!!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Stilly, OMG! just picked my jaw up off the floor - how short is that skirt and you say it is leather very unusual who is it by? and what sort of top are you wearing under the jacket ?- and who was the lucky person you wore this for, I assume it wasn't for the office.


 
Thanks *Kayapo*!!!

I custom ordered this skirt in yellow (which I love) and it did come out a little shorter than I expected.
But I figure I paid for it so I might as well wear it!!!
My dbf loves it on me.

I have a corset top on under the jacket from Victoria's Secret from a few years back.
It's white with a black attached bra underneath that is slightly exposed at the top.

I wore this outfit out to a club. I even danced a bit in my Piggies that night. This outfit is a bit much for the office...I don't wear the Spiked Piggies to work anyway and certainly not with this skirt...


----------



## stilly

DebbiNC said:


> Awesome! Love the combo of the texture of the dress with the Pigaresilles!!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> very pretty!


 
Thanks *Debbi* and *Lav*!!!

I'm trying to mix it up with some slightly longer, more conservative dresses and skirts...


----------



## stilly

More of my Pivochic 120s...with some close-ups by request...


----------



## Chanieish

stilly said:


> More of my Pivochic 120s...with some close-ups by request...



Beautiful pivichics and love your floofy skirt!

Do you find that these run larger than the pigalle 120s?


----------



## Mrs. MFH

stilly said:


> More of my Pivochic 120s...with some close-ups by request...



Beautiful as always, you never have a bad day!. I'm really trying not to get these when they restock (hopefully) because I have the rose Paris in 100mm. This 120mm is one I'm sure I'm sure I can manage though, and you where them so well!!!!!


----------



## mellecyn

I admire your collection, beautiful and such fine taste. Also admire you for walking in such high heels!! Very classy.  I think you are too classy for a HL dress


----------



## stilly

Chanieish said:


> Beautiful pivichics and love your floofy skirt!
> 
> Do you find that these run larger than the pigalle 120s?


 
Thanks *Chanieish*!!!

The Pivochics are the same sizing as normal Pigalle 120s.


----------



## stilly

Mrs. MFH said:


> Beautiful as always, you never have a bad day!. I'm really trying not to get these when they restock (hopefully) because I have the rose Paris in 100mm. This 120mm is one I'm sure I'm sure I can manage though, and you where them so well!!!!!


 
Thanks so much *Mrs. MFH*!!!

The Pivochics have a 120 heel but its more of a sculpted shape so I find its a little easier to walk in than the classic, straight Pigalle 120 heel. I think you'll do great in them!!!


----------



## stilly

mellecyn said:


> I admire your collection, beautiful and such fine taste. Also admire you for walking in such high heels!! Very classy. I think you are too classy for a HL dress


 
Thanks *mellecyn*!!

I have seen a few HL dresses that are bit more conservative but most of them seem to be designed for young supermodel bodies...


----------



## stilly

Nude Lady Lynch 120s with a little floral dress...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Nude Lady Lynch 120s with a little floral dress...



Pretty color combo


----------



## stilly

My first pair of CLs and still all time favs...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> My first pair of CLs and still all time favs...



I love grey with black.  Great shoes


----------



## Chanieish

stilly said:


> Nude Lady Lynch 120s with a little floral dress...



Really like the lady lynch. The rounded toe and 120 heel are great together. Somewhat like a toned down pigalle.


----------



## Tina Fyanicci

stilly said:


> My first pair of CLs and still all time favs...


mine too, Stilly !


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

stilly said:


> Nude Lady Lynch 120s with a little floral dress...



Looooove those, so brit chic!


----------



## fumi

stilly said:


> Nude Lady Lynch 120s with a little floral dress...



So cute!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My first pair of CLs and still all time favs...



Classics are always my favorite!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Pretty color combo


 


Chanieish said:


> Really like the lady lynch. The rounded toe and 120 heel are great together. Somewhat like a toned down pigalle.


 


Tina Fyanicci said:


> mine too, Stilly !


 


LuluBleueNuit said:


> Looooove those, so brit chic!


 


fumi said:


> So cute!!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Classics are always my favorite!


 
Thanks *CC, Chanieish, Tina, Lulu, fumi* & *Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> I love grey with black. Great shoes


 
I love gray & black too...its my favorite combo!!!


----------



## fashionista1911

stilly said:


> Piggies & Skinnys...
> In this case, Desert Python Pigalle 120s with some Levis Leggings...



Hi!

I LOVE your Pigalle collection! But can I ask you where you bought your Pigalle Desert Python? Also, I just saw a pair of CL on ebay, but how can I know that the seller won't send me fake ones?


----------



## stilly

Hi *fashionista*!!!

I actually bought my Desert Pigalles off eBay about 2 years ago.
To verify the authenticity of any CLs, just copy the link to the posting under the Authenticate thread and the ladies of tPF with authenticate them for you.




fashionista1911 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I LOVE your Pigalle collection! But can I ask you where you bought your Pigalle Desert Python? Also, I just saw a pair of CL on ebay, but how can I know that the seller won't send me fake ones?


----------



## stilly

Nude Lady Peeps with a new floral dress...


----------



## Chanieish

So spring appropriate!!!

Super cute dress.


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Nude Lady Peeps with a new floral dress...


So pretty stilly!!  Perfection as usual!


----------



## 9distelle

LPs with that outfit!!


----------



## DebbiNC

Stilly, you nailed the perfect shade of nude with those LPs! Very nice!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

stilly said:


> Nude Lady Peeps with a new floral dress...



Absolutely love it!!! Those nude LPs are perfection!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Nude Lady Peeps with a new floral dress...



cute!


----------



## stilly

Chanieish said:


> So spring appropriate!!!
> 
> Super cute dress.


 


beagly911 said:


> So pretty stilly!! Perfection as usual!


 


9distelle said:


> LPs with that outfit!!


 


DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, you nailed the perfect shade of nude with those LPs! Very nice!


 


Mrs. MFH said:


> Absolutely love it!!! Those nude LPs are perfection!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> cute!


 

Thanks so much *Chanieish, beagly, 9distelle, DebbiNC, Mrs. MFH* & *Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore my Black Kid Rolandos to the airport last week.
My feet are still recovering...


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Kid Rolandos to the airport last week.
> My feet are still recovering...


Lovely stilly, the pitch on the Rolandos kills me!!


----------



## stilly

More Nude CL's...this time Nude Piggies to work...


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Kid Rolandos to the airport last week.
> My feet are still recovering...



It is beyond me how a shoe so pretty could be so "hellish" to wear. I tried them once and took two steps and that was that! Stilly, you are a trooper of the highest order taking those shoes to the airport!


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Kid Rolandos to the airport last week.
> My feet are still recovering...



They look great on you! The Rolando is my favorite shoe. It took a few wears to break them in but once I did, they were perfect!


----------



## mrscurvy

wannaprada said:


> They look great on you! The Rolando is my favorite shoe. It took a few wears to break them in but once I did, they were perfect!



Mine too Wanna!!


----------



## mrscurvy

DebbiNC said:


> It is beyond me how a shoe so pretty could be so "hellish" to wear. I tried them once and took two steps and that was that! Stilly, you are a trooper of the highest order taking those shoes to the airport!



I think my Rolando final break in was when I wore them clubbing and yes my feet was killing me but the next time I wore them after my toes recovered they were perfect.. I was actually shocked and couldn't believe I had in the same shoe lol


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> More Nude CL's...this time Nude Piggies to work...



Classic!


----------



## stilly

DebbiNC said:


> It is beyond me how a shoe so pretty could be so "hellish" to wear. I tried them once and took two steps and that was that! Stilly, you are a trooper of the highest order taking those shoes to the airport!


 


wannaprada said:


> They look great on you! The Rolando is my favorite shoe. It took a few wears to break them in but once I did, they were perfect!


 


mrscurvy said:


> I think my Rolando final break in was when I wore them clubbing and yes my feet was killing me but the next time I wore them after my toes recovered they were perfect.. I was actually shocked and couldn't believe I had in the same shoe lol


 
I have 2 pairs of Rolandos...I've worn both pairs at least a half dozen times now and they both still hurt if I wear them more than 2 hours. I'm not giving in yet though!!! :boxing:


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Classic!


 
Thanks Lav!!!


----------



## mrscurvy

stilly said:


> I have 2 pairs of Rolandos...I've worn both pairs at least a half dozen times now and they both still hurt if I wear them more than 2 hours. I'm not giving in yet though!!! :boxing:



Awww Stilly that sucks.. Keep trying


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Kid Rolandos to the airport last week.
> My feet are still recovering...



These are divine


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> More Nude CL's...this time Nude Piggies to work...


Beautiful classic stilly, and I don't think I would be the only to say---your perfect nude!


----------



## NeonLights

stilly said:


> I have 2 pairs of Rolandos...I've worn both pairs at least a half dozen times now and they both still hurt if I wear them more than 2 hours. I'm not giving in yet though!!! :boxing:



Impressive!! 

I've given up my toes cringe at the thought of them


----------



## PetitColibri

stilly said:


> Thanks *Chanieish*!!!
> 
> The Pivochics are the same sizing as normal Pigalle 120s.



Hi Stilly !

Do you think I should be fine in Pivichic 120 if I take them only a 1/2 size down ?

TIA !


----------



## martinaa

PetitColibri said:


> Hi Stilly !
> 
> Do you think I should be fine in Pivichic 120 if I take them only a 1/2 size down ?
> 
> TIA !



I´m not stilly, but I own the Pivichic 120 and if you mean 1/2 size down from your TTS they are to big! My Pigalle 120 size is 37 and I could have gone for the 36,5 in the Pivichic, but 37 is okay with a little gap.


----------



## PetitColibri

martinaa said:


> I´m not stilly, but I own the Pivichic 120 and if you mean 1/2 size down from your TTS they are to big! My Pigalle 120 size is 37 and I could have gone for the 36,5 in the Pivichic, but 37 is okay with a little gap.



Thanks Martinaa ! that's what I was afraid off ! I guess I will have to live without them...


----------



## stilly

PetitColibri said:


> Hi Stilly !
> 
> Do you think I should be fine in Pivichic 120 if I take them only a 1/2 size down ?
> 
> TIA !


 
Yes I go a half size down on all my Piggies including the Pivochic 120s.


----------



## stilly

My new Grege Grease Pigalle Spike 120's...


----------



## fumi

The color is interesting!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> My new Grege Grease Pigalle Spike 120's...



such an awesome outfit, love the above the knee hemline pleated skirt..very Classic. In conjunction with modern style 5" pumps..trendy! Very fashionable, you need to get profiled in a Magazine or online article. Or, be a Louboutin "poster girl"..get complimentary shoes in return for "promotional work"


----------



## mrscurvy

In order to stop my toes from being crammed I had to put tissue in the pout of the shoe.. Now my Pigalles have more of a snug fit and when I walk I feel like I have total control of the shoe as before I felt like the shoe was more so controlling my walk if that makes any sense lol


----------



## mularice

mrscurvy said:


> In order to stop my toes from being crammed I had to put tissue in the pout of the shoe.. Now my Pigalles have more of a snug fit and when I walk I feel like I have total control of the shoe as before I felt like the shoe was more so controlling my walk if that makes any sense lol



Oooh, I like this idea! I might try it if I brave a piggie 120!

To Stilly or anyone else who cares to chime in.. I have wide feet, my VP size is 36.5 (for crepe satin) and 37 (for patent leather). Pigalle Spikes 100 I am a 36.5 and they are pretty snug.. Can I do a satin Pigalle 120 in a 36 or am I going to find it horribly big..? I tried on the piggie with the curved heel that is black and perspex striped (totally forgot the name) in a 37 and it looked like it was a whole size too big..


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My new Grege Grease Pigalle Spike 120's...



Loving the pairings!


----------



## Loutheshoeack

Love them


----------



## stilly

mularice said:


> Oooh, I like this idea! I might try it if I brave a piggie 120!
> 
> To Stilly or anyone else who cares to chime in.. I have wide feet, my VP size is 36.5 (for crepe satin) and 37 (for patent leather). Pigalle Spikes 100 I am a 36.5 and they are pretty snug.. Can I do a satin Pigalle 120 in a 36 or am I going to find it horribly big..? I tried on the piggie with the curved heel that is black and perspex striped (totally forgot the name) in a 37 and it looked like it was a whole size too big..


 
I usually go a half size down on all the Pigalle 120s. Some ladies go a full size down. I actually can a wear a full size down but they're a bit tighter. I would start with the 36.5. They should fit pretty snug but they'll stretch over time.


----------



## stilly

fumi said:


> The color is interesting!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Loving the pairings!


 
Thanks* fumi* & *Lav*!!!

I really like this color. Its kind of a grayish brown and a nice change of pace from my usual black and nude CLs.


----------



## stilly

The Volpis were looking lonely so I decided to wear them to work. These aren't really the best choice for work (if that wasn't obvious :weird since the heels feel like they could break off at any minute...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> The Volpis were looking lonely so I decided to wear them to work. These aren't really the best choice for work (if that wasn't obvious :weird since the heels feel like they could break off at any minute...



I would snap an ankle


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> The Volpis were looking lonely so I decided to wear them to work. These aren't really the best choice for work (if that wasn't obvious :weird since the heels feel like they could break off at any minute...


They are beautiful stilly, but I would break my neck, let alone the ankle like CC!!


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> The Volpis were looking lonely so I decided to wear them to work. These aren't really the best choice for work (if that wasn't obvious :weird since the heels feel like they could break off at any minute...


LOVE the entire outfit, so classy!! Do you have heel slippage with them?


----------



## stilly

9distelle said:


> LOVE the entire outfit, so classy!! Do you have heel slippage with them?


 
Thanks *9distelle*!!!
These actually fit pretty well with only a little heel slippage.
If it wasn't for the rickety heel...


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> I would snap an ankle


 


beagly911 said:


> They are beautiful stilly, but I would break my neck, let alone the ankle like CC!!


 
Thanks *CC* and *beags*!!!
I could definitely see myself taking a tumble in these.
And I wonder why I don't wear them that much...


----------



## stilly

Here's a change of pace. 
I don't think I've ever posted pics of these but here are my Black Nappa Maudissima 100's.
I love the look of these but I always feel a bit scandalous when I wear them like I'm walking around naked...


----------



## bluewinds

love the toe cleavage but not sure about the cut angle, isn't the heel a bit too low for you?


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Here's a change of pace.
> I don't think I've ever posted pics of these but here are my Black Nappa Maudissima 100's.
> I love the look of these but I always feel a bit scandalous when I wear them like I'm walking around naked...


Looking great stilly, I love the Maudissima and you rock it!!!


----------



## DebbiNC

Stilly, the perfect shoe with skinny jeans! Love the look!!


----------



## Flip88

I am constantly loving your look Stilly


----------



## stilly

bluewinds said:


> love the toe cleavage but not sure about the cut angle, isn't the heel a bit too low for you?


 

Thanks *bluewinds*!
I actually don't mind the cut but I do which they had a higher heel. I usually go for the 120mm or higher heel...


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Looking great stilly, I love the Maudissima and you rock it!!!


 


DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, the perfect shoe with skinny jeans! Love the look!!


 
Thanks so much *beagly* & *Debbi*!!!
I actually only wear these with jeans.
The lower heel just doesn't seem to work as well with dresses or skirts.


----------



## stilly

Flip88 said:


> I am constantly loving your look Stilly


 
Thanks so much *Flip*!!!


----------



## akillian24

DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, the perfect shoe with skinny jeans! Love the look!!



I think they are definitely skinny-jean shoes. Rock the toe cleavage!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

stilly said:


> Here's a change of pace.
> I don't think I've ever posted pics of these but here are my Black Nappa Maudissima 100's.
> I love the look of these but I always feel a bit scandalous when I wear them like I'm walking around naked...



You look great! Love the toe cleavage and the skinny jeans!


----------



## stilly

akillian24 said:


> I think they are definitely skinny-jean shoes. Rock the toe cleavage!


 


Zoe Bradley said:


> You look great! Love the toe cleavage and the skinny jeans!


 
Thanks *akillian* & *Zoe*!!!
The toe cleavage sold me on these and with the lower heel I think they go best with skinnys.


----------



## stilly

A gorgeous day to wear Piggies...in this case Pollock 120's...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> A gorgeous day to wear Piggies...in this case Pollock 120's...



I love that shoe!


----------



## ellieroma

stilly said:


> A gorgeous day to wear Piggies...in this case Pollock 120's...




Oooo they are super cute. and so summery. Gorgeous as usual.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> A gorgeous day to wear Piggies...in this case Pollock 120's...



I love the heels!!


----------



## DebbiNC

That shoes just says "summertime"!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

stilly said:


> A gorgeous day to wear Piggies...in this case Pollock 120's...



Beautiful! The Pollock's are one of my favorite styles.


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> I love that shoe!


 


ellieroma said:


> Oooo they are super cute. and so summery. Gorgeous as usual.


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the heels!!


 


DebbiNC said:


> That shoes just says "summertime"!


 


Zoe Bradley said:


> Beautiful! The Pollock's are one of my favorite styles.


 
Thanks so much *CC, ellieroma, Lav, Debbi* & *Zoe*!!!
The Pollocks are always a nice change of pace!!!


----------



## stilly

From a little while back, one of my favs, Pumice Lucifer Bows with my newest Levi's skinnys...


----------



## stilly

And today, Black Lucifer Bows with a little dress and sweater...


----------



## mrscurvy

stilly said:


> And today, Black Lucifer Bows with a little dress and sweater...



OMG I love the shoes!!!


----------



## beagly911

Love both Lucifer Bows and the outfits are great!!!


----------



## Nolia

Great outfits, stilly!! Have you got your hands on a pair of So Kate's yet? Would love to see an in-depth comparison of the two!!


----------



## Zoe Bradley

Luvin' the Lucifers!


----------



## pickniger

Hi Stilly! Check this Out 


http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=330947411987&globalID=EBAY-DE


----------



## abs678

stilly said:


> And today, Black Lucifer Bows with a little dress and sweater...


oh I love those in black! lovely


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

stilly said:


> And today, Black Lucifer Bows with a little dress and sweater...



You look fab Stilly!!!
Lucifers are beyond amazing in both colors, love mine too


----------



## stilly

mrscurvy said:


> OMG I love the shoes!!!


 


beagly911 said:


> Love both Lucifer Bows and the outfits are great!!!


 


Zoe Bradley said:


> Luvin' the Lucifers!


 


abs678 said:


> oh I love those in black! lovely


 


LuluBleueNuit said:


> You look fab Stilly!!!
> Lucifers are beyond amazing in both colors, love mine too


 
Thanks so much *mrscurvy, beagly, Zoe, abs* & *LuluBleueNuit*!!!


----------



## stilly

Nolia said:


> Great outfits, stilly!! Have you got your hands on a pair of So Kate's yet? Would love to see an in-depth comparison of the two!!


 
Thanks so much *Nolia*!!!
No So Kates yet...I heard they're a July release...I can't wait!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> From a little while back, one of my favs, Pumice Lucifer Bows with my newest Levi's skinnys...



I always loved the lucifers. SUper sexy heels


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> And today, Black Lucifer Bows with a little dress and sweater...



Very pretty!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very pretty!


 
Thanks *Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Canari (aka Yellow) LP's. They got a little wet in the rain today...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My new Canari (aka Yellow) LP's. They got a little wet in the rain today...



Pretty color


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> My new Canari (aka Yellow) LP's. They got a little wet in the rain today...


Perfect on you!!


----------



## DebbiNC

What a nice splash of color!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Love those! So great for summer  I love bright yellows, oranges, and pinks right now. everything i buy are in those colours lol!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

stilly said:


> My new Canari (aka Yellow) LP's. They got a little wet in the rain today...



I love this colour so much!!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Pretty color


 


9distelle said:


> Perfect on you!!


 


DebbiNC said:


> What a nice splash of color!


 


LouboutinHottie said:


> Love those! So great for summer  I love bright yellows, oranges, and pinks right now. everything i buy are in those colours lol!


 


hermosa_vogue said:


> I love this colour so much!!


 
Thanks so much *Lav, 9distelle, Debbie, LouboutinHottie* & *hermosa_vogue*!!!
I just love yellow!!!


----------



## stilly

Nude Piggies with a Little Floral Dress and Cardi...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Nude Piggies with a Little Floral Dress and Cardi...



Love the colors on the skirt


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Nude Piggies with a Little Floral Dress and Cardi...



Love the combo!


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> Here's a change of pace.
> I don't think I've ever posted pics of these but here are my Black Nappa Maudissima 100's.
> I love the look of these but I always feel a bit scandalous when I wear them like I'm walking around naked...


 thanks for sharing these pics, like look stunning! i love the toe cleavage! it seems they are low cut on the sides, too, right? might look great with a mini skirt!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Love the colors on the skirt


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the combo!


 
Thanks *CC* &* Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

peggy13 said:


> thanks for sharing these pics, like look stunning! i love the toe cleavage! it seems they are low cut on the sides, too, right? might look great with a mini skirt!!


 
Thanks so much *peggy*!!!
Yes these are very low cut on the sides and there's barely enough of a front vamp to hold your toes/foot in. I think I'll try them with a mini...


----------



## stilly

My new Un Bout 120's in Royal Blue Watersnake...
I got these on Friday and we weren't going out this weekend so I landed up giving them a test drive on a quick trip to the grocery store.
I have a lot of blue dresses and skirts I can pair these with...


----------



## brittany729

Very pretty   I missed out on these online.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

stilly said:


> My new Un Bout 120's in Royal Blue Watersnake...
> I got these on Friday and we weren't going out this weekend so I landed up giving them a test drive on a quick trip to the grocery store.
> I have a lot of blue dresses and skirts I can pair these with...




OMG!! Stunning!! These look amazing on you Stilly!!


----------



## vnapier

Been looking for these in black. Are they still selling?


----------



## Mrs. MFH

stilly said:


> My new Un Bout 120's in Royal Blue Watersnake...
> I got these on Friday and we weren't going out this weekend so I landed up giving them a test drive on a quick trip to the grocery store.
> I have a lot of blue dresses and skirts I can pair these with...



Lovely


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> My new Un Bout 120's in Royal Blue Watersnake...
> I got these on Friday and we weren't going out this weekend so I landed up giving them a test drive on a quick trip to the grocery store.
> I have a lot of blue dresses and skirts I can pair these with...


They are gorgeous stilly!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Those look great!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> My new Un Bout 120's in Royal Blue Watersnake...
> I got these on Friday and we weren't going out this weekend so I landed up giving them a test drive on a quick trip to the grocery store.
> I have a lot of blue dresses and skirts I can pair these with...



I may need these now and I hate PVC. Ha


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Loving the heels!


----------



## DebbiNC

Another marvelous addition to your collection!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> My new Un Bout 120's in Royal Blue Watersnake...
> I got these on Friday and we weren't going out this weekend so I landed up giving them a test drive on a quick trip to the grocery store.
> I have a lot of blue dresses and skirts I can pair these with...



What size did you take? I'm in Washington State the weather makes it hard to wear them sometimes.  Where are you? It's always nice looking ugh


----------



## boobielips

I'm speachless, soooo sexy!


----------



## martinaa

Amazing!


----------



## dc419

I was hoping you would add these to your wonderful collection so I could see pics
These are gorgeous on you!!! Love the color!



stilly said:


> My new Un Bout 120's in Royal Blue Watersnake...
> I got these on Friday and we weren't going out this weekend so I landed up giving them a test drive on a quick trip to the grocery store.
> I have a lot of blue dresses and skirts I can pair these with...


----------



## ellieroma

oh wow! They are sexy shoes!


----------



## PippaPigalle

Love you collection Stilly! Congrats!
Please can I have your advice? I am too a lover of the Piggy. I am a size 36 in the 100mm Pigalle and a 35 in a 120mm. Can you let me know what size I might be in a Pigaresille 100mm are they the same as a Pigalle?

Thanks in advance x


----------



## stilly

PippaPigalle said:


> Love you collection Stilly! Congrats!
> Please can I have your advice? I am too a lover of the Piggy. I am a size 36 in the 100mm Pigalle and a 35 in a 120mm. Can you let me know what size I might be in a Pigaresille 100mm are they the same as a Pigalle?
> 
> Thanks in advance x


 
Thanks *PippaPigalle!*
I recommend going TTS on all the 100mm Pigalles so I'd say 36.
You might be able to get away with a size down but they may be a tad tight initially.


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> What size did you take? I'm in Washington State the weather makes it hard to wear them sometimes. Where are you? It's always nice looking ugh


 
Same size as all my Piggie 120's...a 40 but they are a tad tight.
The PVC does give much and I doubt it will stretch out.
I'm East Coast where its hot and humid...


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Loving the heels!


 


DebbiNC said:


> Another marvelous addition to your collection!!!


 


boobielips said:


> I'm speachless, soooo sexy!


 


martinaa said:


> Amazing!


 


dc419 said:


> I was hoping you would add these to your wonderful collection so I could see pics
> These are gorgeous on you!!! Love the color!


 


ellieroma said:


> oh wow! They are sexy shoes!


 
Thanks so much *Lav, Debbi, boobielips, martinaa, dc* & *ellieroma*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> I may need these now and I hate PVC. Ha


 
I have a bit of a love/hate relationship the PVC CL's.
They definitely look better from a distance.
With the PVC, they're also not the best shoes to wear on a hot sunny day like it was last weekend...


----------



## stilly

vnapier said:


> Been looking for these in black. Are they still selling?


 
They made these in Black Suede and Yellow Neon last season.
I believe they were both limited runs.
You occasionally will see them on eBay however.


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Same size as all my Piggie 120's...a 40 but they are a tad tight.
> The PVC does give much and I doubt it will stretch out.
> I'm East Coast where its hot and humid...



Ok. You get less rain than I do. I can't wear in the rain
Where did you find your un bout? 
I guess I can ask my SA


----------



## PippaPigalle

stilly said:


> Thanks *PippaPigalle!*
> I recommend going TTS on all the 100mm Pigalles so I'd say 36.
> You might be able to get away with a size down but they may be a tad tight initially.


Thanks for your advice. I have found a rather overprice pair of Pigareresille 100mm in a size 36.5.
Do you girls think they will be too big if I am a 36 in a Pigalle 100mm?


----------



## Mrs. MFH

PippaPigalle said:


> Thanks for your advice. I have found a rather overprice pair of Pigareresille 100mm in a size 36.5.
> Do you girls think they will be too big if I am a 36 in a Pigalle 100mm?



I think they will be too big.


----------



## J_L33

Stilly, do you actually have a tally of how many shoes you own? I think you probably own more Louboutins than the Madison store! I'm sooo jellly!!!


----------



## Christchrist

J_L33 said:


> Stilly, do you actually have a tally of how many shoes you own? I think you probably own more Louboutins than the Madison store! I'm sooo jellly!!!



She stopped counting. I think that's a great idea in her part.


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Ok. You get less rain than I do. I can't wear in the rain
> Where did you find your un bout?
> I guess I can ask my SA


 
I got them off the CL online store.
I live a long way from the nearest boutique.


----------



## stilly

J_L33 said:


> Stilly, do you actually have a tally of how many shoes you own? I think you probably own more Louboutins than the Madison store! I'm sooo jellly!!!


 
I don't really want to count.
I think on Pigalles alone (and Pigalle sister styles) I'm close to 50 pairs.
I think I'm rapidly approaching 100 pairs of CL's at this point.


----------



## stilly

PippaPigalle said:


> Thanks for your advice. I have found a rather overprice pair of Pigareresille 100mm in a size 36.5.
> Do you girls think they will be too big if I am a 36 in a Pigalle 100mm?


 
Yes I think the 36.5's will be a bit big on you. I'd hold out for a better deal.


----------



## J_L33

stilly said:


> I don't really want to count.
> I think on Pigalles alone (and Pigalle sister styles) I'm close to 50 pairs.
> I think I'm rapidly approaching 100 pairs of CL's at this point.



:worthy: :worthy: Dang...


----------



## stilly

My newest to my Piggie Family...Grenadine Pigalle Spikes...


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> My newest to my Piggie Family...Grenadine Pigalle Spikes...


Beautiful stilly!!  They look great!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Beautiful stilly!! They look great!


 

Thanks *beagly*!!!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

stilly said:


> My newest to my Piggie Family...Grenadine Pigalle Spikes...



OMG! I hate you I want these so bad. they look gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> My newest to my Piggie Family...Grenadine Pigalle Spikes...




Another awesome pair of CLs! Lovely...lovely...lovely!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My newest to my Piggie Family...Grenadine Pigalle Spikes...



Lovely,


Just a thought -  invented a new game "shoe bingo" - guess which shoes you will be wearing each day and whether you wear the same pair more than once in a week.


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

There's no way it will be the same pair 
Too many choices


----------



## BattyBugs

I've missed your new additions, Stilly. Guess I need to make sure that I check in more often.


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> My new Un Bout 120's in Royal Blue Watersnake...
> I got these on Friday and we weren't going out this weekend so I landed up giving them a test drive on a quick trip to the grocery store.
> I have a lot of blue dresses and skirts I can pair these with...



Do you have any onset of bunions..the toe-box look awfully TIGHT!

I've been breaking in my black patnt Love Me 120 (SZ 40.5), kinda tight on me with that inflexible mesh.  I just developed a nasty bunion on my right foot..ugh!

I still don't understand how you can do those 120's 8 to 5 without any side-effects.  Even that jaunt to grocery store.  You've turned a niche-marke shoe into a mainstream shoe!!

 Many years ago, I made a heroic effort 1 day..at end of day my toes ended up "v scrunched".  Not a good feeling!! I can only do 5" pumps on a 15 min basis, then they come right off!!

I call them "special event" shoes, like the red-carpet celebrity type of thing.


----------



## ChrisyAM15

stilly said:


> My newest to my Piggie Family...Grenadine Pigalle Spikes...



Wow!!! Amazing..gorgeous color!!
Congrats!!


----------



## _Danielle_

Congrats on the Spikes they look amazing on you stilly


----------



## BagLVer4Life

They're so beautiful!!!


----------



## stilly

DebbiNC said:


> Another awesome pair of CLs! Lovely...lovely...lovely!


 


sinicline said:


> Wooow!!! Congrats!


 


BattyBugs said:


> I've missed your new additions, Stilly. Guess I need to make sure that I check in more often.


 


ChrisyAM15 said:


> Wow!!! Amazing..gorgeous color!!
> Congrats!!


 


_Danielle_ said:


> Congrats on the Spikes they look amazing on you stilly


 


BagLVer4Life said:


> They're so beautiful!!!


 
Thanks so much *Debbi, sinicline, Batty, Chrisy, Dani* & *BagLVer4Life*!!!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely,
> 
> 
> Just a thought -  invented a new game "shoe bingo" - guess which shoes you will be wearing each day and whether you wear the same pair more than once in a week.


 


LVobsessedNYC said:


> There's no way it will be the same pair
> Too many choices


 
My collection has gotten a bit out of control.
I can't even get all my CL's into one picture any more :shame:

I still wear the Black Patent and Black Kid Piggies by far the most...


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> Do you have any onset of bunions..the toe-box look awfully TIGHT!
> 
> I've been breaking in my black patnt Love Me 120 (SZ 40.5), kinda tight on me with that inflexible mesh.  I just developed a nasty bunion on my right foot..ugh!
> 
> I still don't understand how you can do those 120's 8 to 5 without any side-effects.  Even that jaunt to grocery store.  You've turned a niche-marke shoe into a mainstream shoe!!
> 
> Many years ago, I made a heroic effort 1 day..at end of day my toes ended up "v scrunched".  Not a good feeling!! I can only do 5" pumps on a 15 min basis, then they come right off!!
> 
> I call them "special event" shoes, like the red-carpet celebrity type of thing.


 
No bunions *gigs* but my feet are pretty beat up with blisters, calluses, etc. from wearing heels almost every day. I think I've built up a bit of a tolerance from wearing 4"-5" heels for so many years at this point. My ankles actually tend to hurt more than my feet at the end of the day.

I figure if the celebs can wear their CL's for shopping and errands why can't I? I feel if I wear them more I'm somehow getting my money's worth out of them. Its the only way I can begin to justify having so many pairs of shoes...


----------



## stilly

Red Patent Alti 160's


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Red Patent Alti 160's


Oh stilly you look terrific!!  Love the black, red and white combo!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Red Patent Alti 160's



Gorgeous skirt! WHo is it by?


----------



## DebbiNC

Those red Altis just complete the look! Love the dress/sweater combo!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Red Patent Alti 160's



This is my favorite color combo


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

stilly said:


> Red Patent Alti 160's



Those are H O T!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Red Patent Alti 160's



love them, lipstick red, very hot and sexy.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My collection has gotten a bit out of control.
> I can't even get all my CL's into one picture any more :shame:
> 
> I still wear the Black Patent and Black Kid Piggies by far the most...



Hehe, I was think more one room rather than just one picture! 
What is the latest count of CLs, other stilettos, boots etc?


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Oh stilly you look terrific!!  Love the black, red and white combo!!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Gorgeous skirt! WHo is it by?


 


DebbiNC said:


> Those red Altis just complete the look! Love the dress/sweater combo!


 


Christchrist said:


> This is my favorite color combo


 


LuluBleueNuit said:


> Those are H O T!!


 


Kayapo97 said:


> love them, lipstick red, very hot and sexy.


 
Thanks *beagly, Lav, Debbi, CC, LuluBleueNuit* & *Kayapo*!!!
The skirt is by Maison Blanche which I bought on a flash sale from HauteLook.com.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Hehe, I was think more one room rather than just one picture!
> What is the latest count of CLs, other stilettos, boots etc?


 
I was curious myself so I just did a quick count.
I get 104 pairs of CL's...shoes only.
I think I have 5 pairs of boots as well. Those are packed away for summer at this point.

My non-CL collection is even larger if you can imagine that...I don't think I'll count those for now...


----------



## BattyBugs

I love your red Altis Stilly. I bet your closet is an amazing array of color.


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> Red Patent Alti 160's


 they look great on you, especially the toe cleavage. i´m thinking to get some alti 160´s, however im only used to a pigalle 120. how high is the platform, 20? so you walk on 140? then i´d have to learn to walk on higher heels !!!


----------



## stilly

peggy13 said:


> they look great on you, especially the toe cleavage. i´m thinking to get some alti 160´s, however im only used to a pigalle 120. how high is the platform, 20? so you walk on 140? then i´d have to learn to walk on higher heels !!!


 
Thanks *peggy*!!!
If you can wear Pigalle 120's I don't think you'll have any problem wearing the Alti 160's.
They're only slightly higher which shouldn't be that big a difference.
You can also find Alti's in 140's but I don't know if they're still available.


----------



## stilly

BattyBugs said:


> I love your red Altis Stilly. I bet your closet is an amazing array of color.


 
Thanks so much *Batty*!!!
I'm trying to buy more non-black and nude CL's lately since those two colors dominate my collection. They do go with almost everything though...


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *peggy*!!!
> Yes these are very low cut on the sides and there's barely enough of a front vamp to hold your toes/foot in. I think I'll try them with a mini...


 looking forward to the mod pics!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I was curious myself so I just did a quick count.
> I get 104 pairs of CL's...shoes only.
> I think I have 5 pairs of boots as well. Those are packed away for summer at this point.
> 
> My non-CL collection is even larger if you can imagine that...I don't think I'll count those for now...



OMG are you serious!! I knew you had a lot, you should own the company!


----------



## susanshuo

stilly said:


> I don't really want to count.
> I think on Pigalles alone (and Pigalle sister styles) I'm close to 50 pairs.
> I think I'm rapidly approaching 100 pairs of CL's at this point.


Ou-la-la! You just become my idol!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> My collection has gotten a bit out of control.
> I can't even get all my CL's into one picture any more :shame:
> 
> I still wear the Black Patent and Black Kid Piggies by far the most...



I still swear by my black-patent Pigalle 120 (see my avatar), it arguably is the most versatile shoe for me.  Big impact for any outfit, other colors are just "niche market"

I have 2 pair, one is getting worn thru excessive use..

There was once a black xxx (shinier than black kid, not as shiny as black patent)

My collection needs RED or fuchsia in a big way!


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> I still swear by my black-patent Pigalle 120 (see my avatar), it arguably is the most versatile shoe for me.  Big impact for any outfit, other colors are just "niche market"
> 
> I have 2 pair, one is getting worn thru excessive use..
> 
> There was once a black xxx (shinier than black kid, not as shiny as black patent)
> 
> My collection needs RED or fuchsia in a big way!


 
I so agree *gigs*!

The Black Piggies are still my all time fav and I wear them by far the most of any of my CL's. I have multiple pairs as well since I wear them so often. They're still the classic that defines Louboutin for me!!!


----------



## stilly

From casual Friday, Mimosa Piggies with skinnys and blazer...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Yellow piggies!!! I can never find a pair!!!


----------



## BattyBugs

The pop of color makes this outfit, Stilly. Love your bag, too. Who's the designer?


----------



## Christchrist

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Yellow piggies!!! I can never find a pair!!!



Amen sista


----------



## DebbiNC

A very "pretty" casual Friday!!


----------



## Angel1988

giggles00 said:


> I still swear by my black-patent Pigalle 120 (see my avatar), it arguably is the most versatile shoe for me.  Big impact for any outfit, other colors are just "niche market"
> 
> I have 2 pair, one is getting worn thru excessive use..
> 
> My collection needs RED or fuchsia in a big way!



That sounds exactly like me, my black patent 12 cm Pigalles are certainly my favorite, most elegant and most versatile shoes. And I mean versatile as in the fact that they look good with almost all my outfits, not for any occasion. I can't wear them for a long time and lots of walking, however I love the 10 cm Pigalle for that.

I don't have a second pair yet, but I'll probably purchase an extra pair at some point.

I love the pic with your ankle bracelet.


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> From casual Friday, Mimosa Piggies with skinnys and blazer...


Looking fabulous stilly!


----------



## lovemysavior

stilly said:


> Red Patent Alti 160's


 
Girl, you are working that outfit like nobody's business.  Love all of it!  Those Alti's.....OMG


----------



## JetSetGo!

giggles00 said:


> I still swear by my black-patent Pigalle 120 (see my avatar), it arguably is the most versatile shoe for me.  Big impact for any outfit, other colors are just "niche market"
> 
> I have 2 pair, one is getting worn thru excessive use..
> 
> *There was once a black xxx (shinier than black kid, not as shiny as black patent)*
> 
> My collection needs RED or fuchsia in a big way!



Sounds like Black Jazz - they are a polished calf, I believe.


----------



## maylove

Your collection is amazingly gorgeous!! &#128525;


----------



## giggles00

JetSetGo! said:


> Sounds like Black Jazz - they are a polished calf, I believe.



RIght..I prefer it over the black-calf (too "dry")

There was a sky-blue PIgalle 120, still longing for that!


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> RIght..I prefer it over the black-calf (too "dry")
> 
> There was a sky-blue PIgalle 120, still longing for that!


 
I would love to find a pair of Black Jazz Piggies...I've only seen a few pics of them long ago. The sky blue piggies are really gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

BattyBugs said:


> The pop of color makes this outfit, Stilly. Love your bag, too. Who's the designer?


 


Christchrist said:


> Amen sista


 


DebbiNC said:


> A very "pretty" casual Friday!!


 


beagly911 said:


> Looking fabulous stilly!


 


lovemysavior said:


> Girl, you are working that outfit like nobody's business.  Love all of it!  Those Alti's.....OMG


 


maylove said:


> Your collection is amazingly gorgeous!! &#128525;


 
Thanks so much *Batty, CC, Debbi, beagly, lovemysavior* & *maylove*!!!


----------



## stilly

My newest addition got a day out today...White Spike Piggies for a summer day...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> My newest addition got a day out today...White Spike Piggies for a summer day...



I'm such a white lover


----------



## martinaa

stilly said:


> My newest addition got a day out today...White Spike Piggies for a summer day...


 
Beautiful!


----------



## DebbiNC

Stilly, love the shoes AND the dress! Lovely!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> My newest addition got a day out today...White Spike Piggies for a summer day...



Stunning! Very "Katherine Hepburn", very beautiful.

I love the 50's style dress, so classic.  I have a real-estate agent friend, who wore such a dress to work with red 5" pumps ("party outfit"), got tons of flak from her co-workers.  You should try it with your red (or even black) shoes

I have white skirts, where I will do black or red.  I have other white 5" pumps, for ensemble like yours.

Love your anklet, where can I get something like it?


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> I'm such a white lover


 


martinaa said:


> Beautiful!


 


DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, love the shoes AND the dress! Lovely!


 
Thanks so much *CC, matinaa* & *Debbi*!!!
Loving the white for summer!!!


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> Stunning! Very "Katherine Hepburn", very beautiful.
> 
> I love the 50's style dress, so classic.  I have a real-estate agent friend, who wore such a dress to work with red 5" pumps ("party outfit"), got tons of flak from her co-workers.  You should try it with your red (or even black) shoes
> 
> I have white skirts, where I will do black or red.  I have other white 5" pumps, for ensemble like yours.
> 
> Love your anklet, where can I get something like it?


 
Thanks *gigs*!!!
I just bought a couple of white fit & flare dresses for the summer.
I'll definitely try them with some other colors.

I think I got the anklet off eBay a few years ago.
It's just costume jewelry.
I wore it just for a change of pace.


----------



## stilly

From Friday, let's say a semi-casual look...black stripe dress, black crop cardi with black spike piggies...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> From Friday, let's say a semi-casual look...black stripe dress, black crop cardi with black spike piggies...



Loving the spikes!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My newest addition got a day out today...White Spike Piggies for a summer day...



Very appropriate for summer or relaxing in Monaco or somewhere like that.


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> From Friday, let's say a semi-casual look...black stripe dress, black crop cardi with black spike piggies...


Great stripes and spikes stilly!!  Once again you up "casual Friday".


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> I would love to find a pair of Black Jazz Piggies...I've only seen a few pics of them long ago. The sky blue piggies are really gorgeous!!!



Black Jazz were the FIRST Pigalle 120's I ever tried on, at Beverly Hills Louboutin store (now closed, they moved to West Hollywood)

Did you ever score the "salmon" Pigalle 120's?  I've been longing for those, and the numerous succeeding reddish colors (still waiting to score them!).  Only pic of salmon is below (rock on Victor Blanco!..he's a fashion buyer/consultant to the celebrities)

The old adage applies:

"You have to put yourself in their shoes, in order to understand their [ fashion ] needs"..haha

I'm waiting for a guy to show up with an equivelent thread -- "Piggy parade plus..for Dudes"


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> My newest addition got a day out today...White Spike Piggies for a summer day...



I am doing a double-take on this outfit, it is so AWESOME..

Wow, I now have a "want" for my next outfit..THIS.  Where can I get such a dress?

I will have to go with my other 5" white pumps (Bus Palladium & Sacha London)


----------



## QTbebe

I think you look amazing in jeans


----------



## expensiveheels

stilly said:


> Here are the kissing cousins of my Pigalles, the Lova family!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lovas from left to right: Lova 120 Leopard Patent, Lova 120 Black/White Satin, Lova 120 Red Slingbacks, Lova 120 Leopard Patent (I loved them so much I picked up a 2nd pair on eBay!!!)


Amazing collection


----------



## SheWhoDares

stilly said:


> My newest addition got a day out today...White Spike Piggies for a summer day...


 I've never really been a fan of white shoes, but the more I see them and the more I love them . These are absolutely gorgeous . Maybe it's time for me to buy my first white Loubies  Also have you ever posted a photo of all your Pigalles together?


----------



## stilly

QTbebe said:


> I think you look amazing in jeans


 


expensiveheels said:


> Amazing collection


 
Thanks so much *QTbebe* & *expensiveheels*!!!


----------



## stilly

SheWhoDares said:


> I've never really been a fan of white shoes, but the more I see them and the more I love them . These are absolutely gorgeous . Maybe it's time for me to buy my first white Loubies  Also have you ever posted a photo of all your Pigalles together?


 
Thanks SheWhoDares!!!
I love the white piggies to wear in the summer.

I posted a pic of my Piggie Collection back in the winter when the collection was a little more "manageable" (ie. smaller). I couldn't even get all the pairs in the picture back then and now its really impossible. Here's that picture from 6 months ago. 3 or 4 pairs couldn't fit in this pic and I've added too many more pairs to count since then...


----------



## Myrkur

stilly said:


> Thanks SheWhoDares!!!
> I love the white piggies to wear in the summer.
> 
> I posted a pic of my Piggie Collection back in the winter when the collection was a little more "manageable" (ie. smaller). I couldn't even get all the pairs in the picture back then and now its really impossible. Here's that picture from 6 months ago. 3 or 4 pairs couldn't fit in this pic and I've added too many more pairs to count since then...


----------



## kickb0xingkid3

How the hell do you afford all these amazing shoes!!


----------



## Fifilover

Love you and your collection! I am a great fan.


----------



## SheWhoDares

stilly said:


> Thanks SheWhoDares!!!
> I love the white piggies to wear in the summer.
> 
> I posted a pic of my Piggie Collection back in the winter when the collection was a little more "manageable" (ie. smaller). I couldn't even get all the pairs in the picture back then and now its really impossible. Here's that picture from 6 months ago. 3 or 4 pairs couldn't fit in this pic and I've added too many more pairs to count since then...


 
OMG Pigalle Heaven!  They're my absolute favourite Loubies. I wish I could walk properly in them though. I never had any problems wearing heels but the Pigalles are definitely giving me a hard time. I need to practice more and hopefully I will soon be a Piggie pro just like you


----------



## ellieroma

stilly said:


> Thanks SheWhoDares!!!
> I love the white piggies to wear in the summer.
> 
> I posted a pic of my Piggie Collection back in the winter when the collection was a little more "manageable" (ie. smaller). I couldn't even get all the pairs in the picture back then and now its really impossible. Here's that picture from 6 months ago. 3 or 4 pairs couldn't fit in this pic and I've added too many more pairs to count since then...




Oh my days!! This has got to be the most beautiful collection of shoes.


----------



## giggles00

ellieroma said:


> Oh my days!! This has got to be the most beautiful collection of shoes.



LOVE the lace version, black lace on dark pink, black lace on white, black lace on gray.  I almost "pulled the trigger" on a white-lace on Ebay, still regretting the missed opportunity!

I just saw a silver on Youtube, WOW is it stunning!



The dark-pink lace is also incredible..WANT!  I DO have the magenta-patent, it's one of my faves..


----------



## stilly

Fifilover said:


> Love you and your collection! I am a great fan.


 


SheWhoDares said:


> OMG Pigalle Heaven!  They're my absolute favourite Loubies. I wish I could walk properly in them though. I never had any problems wearing heels but the Pigalles are definitely giving me a hard time. I need to practice more and hopefully I will soon be a Piggie pro just like you


 


ellieroma said:


> Oh my days!! This has got to be the most beautiful collection of shoes.


 
Thanks so much *Fifilover, SheWhoDares* & *ellieroma*!!!


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> LOVE the lace version, black lace on dark pink, black lace on white, black lace on gray.  I almost "pulled the trigger" on a white-lace on Ebay, still regretting the missed opportunity!
> 
> I just saw a silver on Youtube, WOW is it stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> The dark-pink lace is also incredible..WANT!  I DO have the magenta-patent, it's one of my faves..




The laces go back a few years and are getting really hard to find.

Yes I have the magentas...they should be in there somewhere...or maybe they were one of the pairs I couldn't squeeze in the pic...


----------



## stilly

Black Nappa Lady Gres 160's with a White House Black Market Black & White Dress from last weekend...these are really tricky to walk in...thankfully it was only to a dinner party at a friend's house.


----------



## atrain

stilly said:


> Thanks SheWhoDares!!!
> I love the white piggies to wear in the summer.
> 
> I posted a pic of my Piggie Collection back in the winter when the collection was a little more "manageable" (ie. smaller). I couldn't even get all the pairs in the picture back then and now its really impossible. Here's that picture from 6 months ago. 3 or 4 pairs couldn't fit in this pic and I've added too many more pairs to count since then...



This is my first time seeing your (almost complete) collection. I almost drooled on my keyboard. Amazing!


----------



## AEGIS

hmm you have a vintage pair i want but i forgot the name....the one with the t-strap?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Black Nappa Lady Gres 160's with a White House Black Market Black & White Dress from last weekend...these are really tricky to walk in...thankfully it was only to a dinner party at a friend's house.



THey look gorgeous on you!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Black Nappa Lady Gres 160's with a White House Black Market Black & White Dress from last weekend...these are really tricky to walk in...thankfully it was only to a dinner party at a friend's house.



I would die in those!


----------



## DebbiNC

Christchrist said:


> I would die in those!




So would I


----------



## Nolia

stilly said:


> Thanks SheWhoDares!!!
> I love the white piggies to wear in the summer.
> 
> I posted a pic of my Piggie Collection back in the winter when the collection was a little more "manageable" (ie. smaller). I couldn't even get all the pairs in the picture back then and now its really impossible. Here's that picture from 6 months ago. 3 or 4 pairs couldn't fit in this pic and I've added too many more pairs to count since then...



Never get tired of seeing these, Stilly!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Black Nappa Lady Gres 160's with a White House Black Market Black & White Dress from last weekend...these are really tricky to walk in...thankfully it was only to a dinner party at a friend's house.



Another great outfit, and those heels, I felt dizzy just looking at the up close pictures.

Perhaps from your practical experience of wearing such high platforms you could help inform my debate below.

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...es-and-boots-who-should-wear-them-830260.html


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

stilly said:


> My newest addition got a day out today...White Spike Piggies for a summer day...



Love them, I'm a sucker for white


----------



## Itsjustabag

stilly said:


> Black Nappa Lady Gres 160's with a White House Black Market Black & White Dress from last weekend...these are really tricky to walk in...thankfully it was only to a dinner party at a friend's house.




One of the styles that made me fall in love with Louboutin in the Lady Gres. Beautiful on you by the way.


----------



## stilly

AEGIS said:


> hmm you have a vintage pair i want but i forgot the name....the one with the t-strap?


 
Batgirls?


----------



## stilly

atrain said:


> This is my first time seeing your (almost complete) collection. I almost drooled on my keyboard. Amazing!


 
Thanks *atrain*!!!
This is just my Pigalle collection. I've picked about probably 6 more pairs of Pigalles since then and then I have all the non-Pigalle CL's.
Think the picture times two + some...
I'm kind of an American version of Imelda Marcos...


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> I would die in those!


 


DebbiNC said:


> So would I


 


Nolia said:


> Never get tired of seeing these, Stilly!


 


Kayapo97 said:


> Another great outfit, and those heels, I felt dizzy just looking at the up close pictures.
> 
> Perhaps from your practical experience of wearing such high platforms you could help inform my debate below.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...es-and-boots-who-should-wear-them-830260.html


 


LuluBleueNuit said:


> Love them, I'm a sucker for white


 


Itsjustabag said:


> One of the styles that made me fall in love with Louboutin in the Lady Gres. Beautiful on you by the way.


 
Thanks so much for the nice comments ladies!!!
I always feel that I could break an ankle with any step when I wear the Lady Gres.
Definitely a special occasion shoe...


----------



## BattyBugs

While I could never manage the Lady Gres, I love them. I really like your entire outfit, Stilly.


----------



## AEGIS

stilly said:


> Batgirls?





thanks stilly!


----------



## stilly

BattyBugs said:


> While I could never manage the Lady Gres, I love them. I really like your entire outfit, Stilly.


 
Thanks *Batty*!!!
They are a little bit of a struggle...


----------



## stilly

Un Bouts for Friday...


----------



## BattyBugs

They are gorgeous, Stilly. Your poor toes look unhappy, though. I hope they aren't suffering too much.


----------



## puppyylove

Wow! They are all so beautiful!


----------



## stilly

BattyBugs said:


> They are gorgeous, Stilly. Your poor toes look unhappy, though. I hope they aren't suffering too much.


 


puppyylove said:


> Wow! They are all so beautiful!


 

Thanks so much *Batty & puppyylove*!!!


----------



## stilly

*They're here!!! They're here!!!*
*My first (and certainly not last) pair of So Kate 120's arrived today!!!* 

Here are some quick mod pics I took after work today. I'll do some better pics this weekend.

Go to the So Kate thread to see more shoe pics and a comparison to the Pigalles and Jimmy Choo Anouks.

So here the are...my new So Kate 120's in Bronze Python Armure (though the actual color is more silver/gray in my opinion)!!!


----------



## anniethecat

They are beautiful Stilly!!! Congrats!


----------



## Christchrist

They are so pretty. Can't wait to get some


----------



## label24

Congrats!!!! I can't wait to see more pics


----------



## mademoiselle.bd

Sooo gorgeous!!


----------



## fumi

Wow, the shape and the python skin are so beautiful!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Woooow! Love that python skin and yes, the shape too. You have the best style &#9829;


----------



## NeonLights

Good lord they are one killer pair!


----------



## 8seventeen19

stilly said:


> *They're here!!! They're here!!!*
> *My first (and certainly not last) pair of So Kate 120's arrived today!!!*
> 
> Here are some quick mod pics I took after work today. I'll do some better pics this weekend.
> 
> Go to the So Kate thread to see more shoe pics and a comparison to the Pigalles and Jimmy Choo Anouks.
> 
> So here the are...my new So Kate 120's in Bronze Python Armure (though the actual color is more silver/gray in my opinion)!!!



This style is perfection.  I really hope they stay around for awhile.


----------



## Loubspassion

stilly said:


> *They're here!!! They're here!!!*
> *My first (and certainly not last) pair of So Kate 120's arrived today!!!*
> 
> Here are some quick mod pics I took after work today. I'll do some better pics this weekend.
> 
> Go to the So Kate thread to see more shoe pics and a comparison to the Pigalles and Jimmy Choo Anouks.
> 
> So here the are...my new So Kate 120's in Bronze Python Armure (though the actual color is more silver/gray in my opinion)!!!



OMG stilly. Just plain awesome!!! I didn't carrr much for the SK after seeing them on a celebrity but here, they look so perfect. You wear them so well. A must have on my list now. Thanks for mod pix.
It's probably answered on the SK thread but how is the fit?
Love this pair in exotic skin!! Congrats!!


----------



## DebbiNC

OMG!!!! Those are gorgeous! Now, the details...TTS? Comfy?


----------



## Racine

Stilly, these are one of my favorites so far from your fantastic collection!!!  How does the fit compare to the pigalle 120?  Love the python look but unfortunately cannot get them in California.  Great color for you!


----------



## martinaa

Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> *They're here!!! They're here!!!*
> *My first (and certainly not last) pair of So Kate 120's arrived today!!!*
> 
> Here are some quick mod pics I took after work today. I'll do some better pics this weekend.
> 
> Go to the So Kate thread to see more shoe pics and a comparison to the Pigalles and Jimmy Choo Anouks.
> 
> So here the are...my new So Kate 120's in Bronze Python Armure (though the actual color is more silver/gray in my opinion)!!!



OMG Stilly,

Lovely.congrats

Another style for you to collect - the heel looks thinner than the pigalle?


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> *They're here!!! They're here!!!*
> *My first (and certainly not last) pair of So Kate 120's arrived today!!!*
> 
> Here are some quick mod pics I took after work today. I'll do some better pics this weekend.
> 
> Go to the So Kate thread to see more shoe pics and a comparison to the Pigalles and Jimmy Choo Anouks.
> 
> So here the are...my new So Kate 120's in Bronze Python Armure (though the actual color is more silver/gray in my opinion)!!!


They are so beautiful stilly!!  Congrats!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> *They're here!!! They're here!!!*
> *My first (and certainly not last) pair of So Kate 120's arrived today!!!*
> 
> Here are some quick mod pics I took after work today. I'll do some better pics this weekend.
> 
> Go to the So Kate thread to see more shoe pics and a comparison to the Pigalles and Jimmy Choo Anouks.
> 
> So here the are...my new So Kate 120's in Bronze Python Armure (though the actual color is more silver/gray in my opinion)!!!



I was initially turned away by the longer pointier toe, but there is still a lot of toe-cleavage plus low-cut on the sides.  LOVE'EM!  I will try to score a pair if they become available, preferably on sale!

THanks for the review, Stilly.


----------



## stilly

Loving the So Kates!!!!


----------



## stilly

NeonLights said:


> Good lord they are one killer pair!


 


shoeaddictklw said:


> This style is perfection.  I really hope they stay around for awhile.


 


martinaa said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!


 


Kayapo97 said:


> OMG Stilly,
> 
> Lovely.congrats
> 
> Another style for you to collect - the heel looks thinner than the pigalle?


 


beagly911 said:


> They are so beautiful stilly!!  Congrats!


 


giggles00 said:


> I was initially turned away by the longer pointier toe, but there is still a lot of toe-cleavage plus low-cut on the sides.  LOVE'EM!  I will try to score a pair if they become available, preferably on sale!
> 
> THanks for the review, Stilly.


 
Thanks so much *NeonLights, shoeaddictklw, martinaa, Kayapo, beagly* & *gigs*!!!
I wore them to work today so more pics to come!!!


----------



## stilly

anniethecat said:


> They are beautiful Stilly!!! Congrats!


 


Christchrist said:


> They are so pretty. Can't wait to get some


 


label24 said:


> Congrats!!!! I can't wait to see more pics


 


mademoiselle.bd said:


> Sooo gorgeous!!


 


Prada_Princess said:


> Woooow! Love that python skin and yes, the shape too. You have the best style &#9829;


 
Thanks *annie, CC, label, mademoiselle.bd* & *Prada_Princess*!!!
I wore them all today and was loving them!!!


----------



## stilly

Loubspassion said:


> OMG stilly. Just plain awesome!!! I didn't carrr much for the SK after seeing them on a celebrity but here, they look so perfect. You wear them so well. A must have on my list now. Thanks for mod pix.
> It's probably answered on the SK thread but how is the fit?
> Love this pair in exotic skin!! Congrats!!


 


DebbiNC said:


> OMG!!!! Those are gorgeous! Now, the details...TTS? Comfy?


 


Racine said:


> Stilly, these are one of my favorites so far from your fantastic collection!!!  How does the fit compare to the pigalle 120?  Love the python look but unfortunately cannot get them in California.  Great color for you!


 
Thanks *Loubpassion, Debbi* & *Racine*.

I wore the So Kate's all day at work today and they were fine.
A little more comfy than my Pigalle 120s. The heel is slightly shorter and the shoe seems like it stays on my foot better than Piggies.
Fit is a little snugger than Pigalle 120's so I would recommend a half size down from your normal CL size as I think they'll stretch a bit after a few wearings.


----------



## Klb2

Amazing!!! So jealous.


----------



## stilly

I couldn't resist wearing my new So Kate Pythons to work on Wednesday. They really aren't a pair of shoes to wear all day as the python is very delicate. I lost a few scales on the back of the shoes just wearing them for one day but just couldn't go another day without wearing them out! So here they are with a gray Issa dress and black cardi...


----------



## Christchrist

I'm gonna need that shoe. I worry that the scales are too delicate hmm


----------



## BattyBugs

You really rock the pointy toed heels, Stilly.


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I couldn't resist wearing my new So Kate Pythons to work on Wednesday. They really aren't a pair of shoes to wear all day as the python is very delicate. I lost a few scales on the back of the shoes just wearing them for one day but just couldn't go another day without wearing them out! So here they are with a gray Issa dress and black cardi...


Looking great stilly!!  I have a skirt that is very similar...hmmm need to pair the skirt with my nude CL's...you have again inspired me, thank you!!!!


----------



## martinaa

You look great!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> I couldn't resist wearing my new So Kate Pythons to work on Wednesday. They really aren't a pair of shoes to wear all day as the python is very delicate. I lost a few scales on the back of the shoes just wearing them for one day but just couldn't go another day without wearing them out! So here they are with a gray Issa dress and black cardi...



Wow, you've taken it to the next level!  The ultra narrow heel REALLY accents the look, just STUNNING!  You will "stop traffic"!  I've done that myself..

"So Kate" is on my want list, thanks for the demo!


----------



## NeonLights

stilly said:


> I couldn't resist wearing my new So Kate Pythons to work on Wednesday. They really aren't a pair of shoes to wear all day as the python is very delicate. I lost a few scales on the back of the shoes just wearing them for one day but just couldn't go another day without wearing them out! So here they are with a gray Issa dress and black cardi...



They look damn hot in action Stilly!


----------



## zzarazza

stilly said:


> *They're here!!! They're here!!!*
> *My first (and certainly not last) pair of So Kate 120's arrived today!!!*
> 
> Here are some quick mod pics I took after work today. I'll do some better pics this weekend.
> 
> Go to the So Kate thread to see more shoe pics and a comparison to the Pigalles and Jimmy Choo Anouks.
> 
> So here the are...my new So Kate 120's in Bronze Python Armure (though the actual color is more silver/gray in my opinion)!!!


they look incredible, Stilly, simply incredible.


----------



## abs678

stilly said:


> I couldn't resist wearing my new So Kate Pythons to work on Wednesday. They really aren't a pair of shoes to wear all day as the python is very delicate. I lost a few scales on the back of the shoes just wearing them for one day but just couldn't go another day without wearing them out! So here they are with a gray Issa dress and black cardi...


I can't wait to get mine these pics are stunning! As for scales falling off, the shoe care thread recommended apple guard, bick 4, and dyo reptile conditioner for regular maintenance. Maybe a "base coat" will prevent that.


----------



## stilly

BattyBugs said:


> You really rock the pointy toed heels, Stilly.


 


beagly911 said:


> Looking great stilly!!  I have a skirt that is very similar...hmmm need to pair the skirt with my nude CL's...you have again inspired me, thank you!!!!


 


martinaa said:


> You look great!


 


giggles00 said:


> Wow, you've taken it to the next level!  The ultra narrow heel REALLY accents the look, just STUNNING!  You will "stop traffic"!  I've done that myself..
> 
> "So Kate" is on my want list, thanks for the demo!


 


NeonLights said:


> They look damn hot in action Stilly!


 


zzarazza said:


> they look incredible, Stilly, simply incredible.


 

Thanks so much *Batty, beagly, martinaa, gigs, Neon* and *zzarazza*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> I'm gonna need that shoe. I worry that the scales are too delicate hmm


 
The python scales are very long on these...the longest I have seen on any pair of CL's...it must have been a very large snake!

I know you can't resist getting them *CC*...


----------



## stilly

It was Jeans Friday as work so I thought it was the perfect opportunity to wear my new Nude So Kate 120s with a pair of skinnys and a little jacket...


----------



## BattyBugs

Hot!


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

LOVE i dont know why i still havent bought these! They look AMAZING on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> It was Jeans Friday as work so I thought it was the perfect opportunity to wear my new Nude So Kate 120s with a pair of skinnys and a little jacket...



Cute pairing


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> It was Jeans Friday as work so I thought it was the perfect opportunity to wear my new Nude So Kate 120s with a pair of skinnys and a little jacket...



Breathtaking!  Goodness those are no longer spike heels, they're needle heels!

Femme Fatale, you're simply dangerous..


----------



## DebbiNC

Lovin' the "So Kates", Stilly! Perfect with skinny jeans (or anything else)!


----------



## stilly

BattyBugs said:


> Hot!


 


NerdyBirdy1982 said:


> LOVE i dont know why i still havent bought these! They look AMAZING on you!


 


giggles00 said:


> Breathtaking!  Goodness those are no longer spike heels, they're needle heels!
> 
> Femme Fatale, you're simply dangerous..


 


DebbiNC said:


> Lovin' the "So Kates", Stilly! Perfect with skinny jeans (or anything else)!


 
Thanks so much *Batty, NerdyBirdy, gigs* & *Debbi*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black & White...Black Pivochic 120's


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> It was Jeans Friday as work so I thought it was the perfect opportunity to wear my new Nude So Kate 120s with a pair of skinnys and a little jacket...


Love the So Kate!!!!  Looks great with the skinnys!!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Black & White...Black Pivochic 120's


Incredible look stilly!!!


----------



## Christchrist

How do you walk in those? You don't slip out?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Black & White...Black Pivochic 120's



Cute!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Black & White...Black Pivochic 120's




Very elegant look, Stilly!


----------



## bpreston2

Hi there!  I am brand new to this forum and am hoping it's ok to post  here   I absolutely SWOON over your CL collection Stilly!  AMAZING!  

I  have a quick question for you...  I am debating whether to purchase the  Pigalle 120 patent nude or the So Kate patent nude...  Do you have any  thoughts?  I have read from some forum members that the So Kate is a  little more comfortable due to the higher vamp?  Does the longer toe box  on the So Kate bother you at all or do you love it?  THANK YOU!


----------



## BattyBugs

stilly said:


> Black & White...Black Pivochic 120's


Wow! They look gorgeous, Stilly.


----------



## JadeVetti

So Kate in nude look better than the Pigalle 120 in nude on the feet.  The more I see this style, the more I want a pair now.

When it comes to pumps I've always stuck with the Pigalle 120, but this, no these are giving me a cold sweat...


----------



## bpreston2

JadeVetti said:


> So Kate in nude look better than the Pigalle 120 in nude on the feet.  The more I see this style, the more I want a pair now.
> 
> When it comes to pumps I've always stuck with the Pigalle 120, but this, no these are giving me a cold sweat...




Thank you so much for your input JadeVetti!

Do you know if the nude patent color is the same in both the So Kate and the Pigalle 120?  
On the CL website, they look like different shades of nude?

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/corpo/women/so-kate-patent-299604.html

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/pigalle-patent-8.html


----------



## gigilovesshoes

JadeVetti said:


> So Kate in nude look better than the Pigalle 120 in nude on the feet.  The more I see this style, the more I want a pair now.
> 
> When it comes to pumps I've always stuck with the Pigalle 120, but this, no these are giving me a cold sweat...


I agree! I love Pigalles, but am more in love with the silhouette of the So Kates!  I have them in grenadine glitter and am OBSESSED!


----------



## giggles00

gigilovesshoes said:


> I agree! I love Pigalles, but am more in love with the silhouette of the So Kates!  I have them in grenadine glitter and am OBSESSED!



Goodness, please post pics!

I have the Love Me 120 pivouine glitter..LOVE'em!  Also in black glitter, black-patent.

Still riding the wave of passion for Love Me, after Pigalle.  Will be getting into "So Kate" soon..


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:


> It was Jeans Friday as work so I thought it was the perfect opportunity to wear my new Nude So Kate 120s with a pair of skinnys and a little jacket...



Love how the So Kate look on you! I may have to get a pair! Do they size the same as Pigalle 120? Sorry if you've already answered this question.


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> How do you walk in those? You don't slip out?


 
They do look a little big in these pics but they don't feel big when I wear them. They're my normal Piggie size...


----------



## stilly

bpreston2 said:


> Thank you so much for your input JadeVetti!
> 
> Do you know if the nude patent color is the same in both the So Kate and the Pigalle 120?
> On the CL website, they look like different shades of nude?
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/corpo/women/so-kate-patent-299604.html
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/pigalle-patent-8.html


 
The nude is pretty much the same color in both the So Kates and the Pigalles. They're a little lighter color in person than in these pics...


----------



## stilly

bpreston2 said:


> Hi there!  I am brand new to this forum and am hoping it's ok to post  here   I absolutely SWOON over your CL collection Stilly!  AMAZING!
> 
> I  have a quick question for you...  I am debating whether to purchase the  Pigalle 120 patent nude or the So Kate patent nude...  Do you have any  thoughts?  I have read from some forum members that the So Kate is a  little more comfortable due to the higher vamp?  Does the longer toe box  on the So Kate bother you at all or do you love it?  THANK YOU!


 
Thanks *bpreston*!!!

That's a tough question since I so love my Piggies. I would say the So Kates are a tad more comfy but that's all relative given they're both high heel pumps that really aren't made for comfort. I think the vamp and slightly lower heel on the So Kate may also be a bit more comfortable. I love the pointer toe on the So Kates along with the skinny heel.

You can't really go wrong with either style though. Good luck!


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> Love how the So Kate look on you! I may have to get a pair! Do they size the same as Pigalle 120? Sorry if you've already answered this question.


 
Thanks *wanna*!!!
I would recommend getting the So Kates TTS. My Pythons are a little snug but the nude patents are really tight. I'm hoping they loosen up a bit as I wear them more.


----------



## stilly

JadeVetti said:


> So Kate in nude look better than the Pigalle 120 in nude on the feet.  The more I see this style, the more I want a pair now.
> 
> When it comes to pumps I've always stuck with the Pigalle 120, but this, no these are giving me a cold sweat...


 
I think they both look good.
The Pigalles are a timeless classic!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Love the So Kate!!!!  Looks great with the skinnys!!!


 


beagly911 said:


> Incredible look stilly!!!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute!


 


DebbiNC said:


> Very elegant look, Stilly!


 


BattyBugs said:


> Wow! They look gorgeous, Stilly.


 


giggles00 said:


> Goodness, please post pics!
> 
> I have the Love Me 120 pivouine glitter..LOVE'em!  Also in black glitter, black-patent.
> 
> Still riding the wave of passion for Love Me, after Pigalle.  Will be getting into "So Kate"
> soon..


 
Thanks so much *beagly, Lav, Debbi, Batty* and *gigs*!!!
More pics to come...
I've got the Black Patent So Kates in transit...


----------



## bpreston2

gigilovesshoes said:


> I agree! I love Pigalles, but am more in love with the silhouette of the So Kates!  I have them in grenadine glitter and am OBSESSED!




Thank you for the help gigilovesshoes!  I absolutely love the grenadine glitter!


----------



## bpreston2

stilly said:


> Thanks *bpreston*!!!
> 
> That's a tough question since I so love my Piggies. I would say the So Kates are a tad more comfy but that's all relative given they're both high heel pumps that really aren't made for comfort. I think the vamp and slightly lower heel on the So Kate may also be a bit more comfortable. I love the pointer toe on the So Kates along with the skinny heel.
> 
> You can't really go wrong with either style though. Good luck!




Thank you, thank you stilly!!!  I really appreciate your help!


----------



## gigilovesshoes

stilly said:


> Thanks *wanna*!!!
> I would recommend getting the So Kates TTS. My Pythons are a little snug but the nude patents are really tight. I'm hoping they loosen up a bit as I wear them more.


Stilly, you'd be the best person to answer this question!: My black and nude patent Pigalle 120s are both size 38 and I also have a pair of patent Corneille's in size 39. I recently purchased the grenadine glitter So Kates in size 38 and 38.5. Well, the 38.5 is here, it fits snug, but it's nowhere near as tight as my patent Pigalles were out of the box. I do not have any heel slippage yet am worried that maybe I should have gone down to a 38. 

My 38.5s were purchased in-store at Saks and the 38s are still on pre-order from Saks online so I hope they arrive soon so I can compare sizes! Since I only have experience with patent CLs, how much do the non-patent materials usually stretch (in this case, I'm guessing the glitter is probably the closest to kid leather?) TIA!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *beagly, Lav, Debbi, Batty* and *gigs*!!!
> More pics to come...
> I've got the Black Patent So Kates in transit...



Wow, my favorite color/texture!  I have 2 black-patent Pigalle 120

Those will be FAB!


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:


> Thanks *wanna*!!!
> I would recommend getting the So Kates TTS. My Pythons are a little snug but the nude patents are really tight. I'm hoping they loosen up a bit as I wear them more.



Good to know, thanks!


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Lady Peep Slings with a Mint Pleated Dress and Black Cardi...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

nice combo!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Black Kid Lady Peep Slings with a Mint Pleated Dress and Black Cardi...



I would die in those


----------



## DebbiNC

The Lady Peep slings rank as one of my favs...particularly in black kid! Lookin' good, Stilly!


----------



## beagly911

Looking incredible stilly!!  I love the mint dress!!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

stilly said:


> Black Kid Lady Peep Slings with a Mint Pleated Dress and Black Cardi...



Gorgeous as always Stilly!


----------



## NeonLights

stilly said:


> Black Kid Lady Peep Slings with a Mint Pleated Dress and Black Cardi...



These look like pure evil Stilly.. you wear it all so well!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Black Kid Lady Peep Slings with a Mint Pleated Dress and Black Cardi...



I am guessing those heels are 160?
I just don't know how you wear them and manage to look so at ease 

Made me think - what do you think the maximum heel height is you could wear?
Do you have any higher than 160? the max I can manage is 120.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> I am guessing those heels are 160?
> I just don't know how you wear them and manage to look so at ease
> 
> Made me think - what do you think the maximum heel height is you could wear?
> Do you have any higher than 160? the max I can manage is 120.


 
Yes they are 160's.
I'd say 160's are about the max especially if I'm going to walk around more than just a little. I could wear a bit higher but they would be more for just going to dinner and then going home...


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> nice combo!


 


Christchrist said:


> I would die in those


 


DebbiNC said:


> The Lady Peep slings rank as one of my favs...particularly in black kid! Lookin' good, Stilly!


 


beagly911 said:


> Looking incredible stilly!!  I love the mint dress!!


 


Mrs. MFH said:


> Gorgeous as always Stilly!


 


NeonLights said:


> These look like pure evil Stilly.. you wear it all so well!


 
Thanks *Lav, CC, Debbi, beagly, Mrs. MFH* & *Neon*!!!


----------



## stilly

Classic Black Patent Piggies today with a Yellow Lace Dress...


----------



## beagly911

Looking great stilly!!  I love the color of the dress!


----------



## ZulemaZulema

Pretty dress! I love the look!


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> Black Kid Lady Peep Slings with a Mint Pleated Dress and Black Cardi...


how the LP Sling look with that outfit on you!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Yes they are 160's.
> I'd say 160's are about the max especially if I'm going to walk around more than just a little. I could wear a bit higher but they would be more for just going to dinner and then going home...



I just don't know how you do it your arches must be fab. I though I had quite good arches for wearing stiletto's but you are in another league. Respect.


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Looking great stilly!!  I love the color of the dress!


 


ZulemaZulema said:


> Pretty dress! I love the look!


 


9distelle said:


> how the LP Sling look with that outfit on you!!


 


Kayapo97 said:


> I just don't know how you do it your arches must be fab. I though I had quite good arches for wearing stiletto's but you are in another league. Respect.


 
Thanks so much *beagly, Zulema, 9distelle* & *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## stilly

Grenadine Spiked Piggies with a White Dress...


----------



## stilly

My So Kates had twins!!!
My So Kate collection doubled this week with the arrival of the Black Kid and Black Patent So Kates.
All the Kates were kind enough to gather for these family photos...:giggles:


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:


> My So Kates had twins!!!
> My So Kate collection doubled this week with a arrival of the Black Kid and Black Patent So Kates.
> All the Kates were kind enough to gather for these family photos...:giggles:



You are the Pigalle/So Kate queen! Love the additions to the collection!


----------



## Doglover1610

Lovely!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Stilly do you have hard time trying to decide which shoes to wear everday? :giggles: your collection is .... im sorry i dont think the word "impressive" is good enough to describe your collection. Maybe theres no word in the oxford dictionary that can describe your collection 
Do you mind me asking, in total how many pairs of shoes do you own?


----------



## Sunset Blvd

stilly said:


> My So Kates had twins!!!
> My So Kate collection doubled this week with the arrival of the Black Kid and Black Patent So Kates.
> All the Kates were kind enough to gather for these family photos...:giggles:



oh my ..those gorgeous heels 
can't wait to see your mod in the So Kate Black Kid ..
see i told you would get it sooner 

on a separate note if you don't mind me asking, do you get toe corns from wearing pigalle? i wore it out for the very first time last weekend and two days in a row .. lo and behold i got corn between my 4th and pinkie toe. very unexpected because i put friction block everywhere but there because I didn't know better. just wondering if it's too small for me and I should have gone .5 size down instead a full size..


----------



## martinaa

Loveee the So Kate´s !!!!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Grenadine Spiked Piggies with a White Dress...


Cute outfit!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My So Kates had twins!!!
> My So Kate collection doubled this week with the arrival of the Black Kid and Black Patent So Kates.
> All the Kates were kind enough to gather for these family photos...:giggles:



Love the so kates! Gorgeous!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My So Kates had twins!!!
> My So Kate collection doubled this week with the arrival of the Black Kid and Black Patent So Kates.
> All the Kates were kind enough to gather for these family photos...:giggles:



Come on CL has got to name his next shoe "Just Stilly"!!:giggles:
Which on current form has probably got to be at least a 140 thin stiletto heel shoe


----------



## ellieroma

stilly said:


> Grenadine Spiked Piggies with a White Dress...



Oh they are beautiful!!

I love the pop of colour with the white dress.


----------



## stilly

wannaprada said:


> You are the Pigalle/So Kate queen! Love the additions to the collection!


 


Doglover1610 said:


> Lovely!


 


martinaa said:


> Loveee the So Kate´s !!!!!!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute outfit!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the so kates! Gorgeous!


 


ellieroma said:


> Oh they are beautiful!!
> 
> I love the pop of colour with the white dress.


 
Thanks so much *wanna, Doglover, martinaa, Lav* & *ellieroma*!!!


----------



## stilly

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Stilly do you have hard time trying to decide which shoes to wear everday? :giggles: your collection is .... im sorry i dont think the word "impressive" is good enough to describe your collection. Maybe theres no word in the oxford dictionary that can describe your collection
> Do you mind me asking, in total how many pairs of shoes do you own?


 
As my collection continues to grow, it gets harder and harder to decide what pair of shoes to wear day to day. Sometimes I pick out the outfit and then pick the shoes but other days its the shoes that dictate the outfit I wear. I try to rotate thru the whole collection as much as I can but inevitably I find myself wearing my favs the Black Patent & Kid Pigalles, LPs and Love Me's more often. So many shoes to chose from...  My CL collection alone is now over 100 pairs. I don't want to even count all my other non-CL shoes...


----------



## stilly

Sunset Blvd said:


> oh my ..those gorgeous heels
> can't wait to see your mod in the So Kate Black Kid ..
> see i told you would get it sooner
> 
> on a separate note if you don't mind me asking, do you get toe corns from wearing pigalle? i wore it out for the very first time last weekend and two days in a row .. lo and behold i got corn between my 4th and pinkie toe. very unexpected because i put friction block everywhere but there because I didn't know better. just wondering if it's too small for me and I should have gone .5 size down instead a full size..


 
Thanks *Sunset*!!!

Yes my pinkie toes are pretty beat up at this point from wearing Pigalles so much. I don't know if I have corns or calluses at this point on mu pinkie toes but all my other toes are fine. The friction block only helps so much but the Piggies should stretch after you wear them a few more times which should be a little easier on your toes.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Come on CL has got to name his next shoe "Just Stilly"!!:giggles:
> Which on current form has probably got to be at least a 140 thin stiletto heel shoe


 
I still wonder if the So Kates were named after Kate Moss who is always wearing Piggies out...


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

stilly said:


> As my collection continues to grow, it gets harder and harder to decide what pair of shoes to wear day to day. Sometimes I pick out the outfit and then pick the shoes but other days its the shoes that dictate the outfit I wear. I try to rotate thru the whole collection as much as I can but inevitably I find myself wearing my favs the Black Patent & Kid Pigalles, LPs and Love Me's more often. So many shoes to chose from...  My CL collection alone is now over 100 pairs. I don't want to even count all my other non-CL shoes...



:worthy::worthy::worthy: omg  admire you very much


----------



## Chanieish

stilly said:


> Grenadine Spiked Piggies with a White Dress...



Drooling over these grenadine piggies! They really go well with the white for a beautiful summer look!


----------



## grtlegs

stilly said:


> My So Kates had twins!!!
> My So Kate collection doubled this week with the arrival of the Black Kid and Black Patent So Kates.
> All the Kates were kind enough to gather for these family photos...:giggles:


Where did you find the Black Patent So Kate's?.....I have only seen the black kid in the stores...


----------



## stilly

grtlegs said:


> Where did you find the Black Patent So Kate's?.....I have only seen the black kid in the stores...


 
My dbf got them for me at the Palazzo CL Boutique in Las Vegas. They may still have some left if you give them a call.


----------



## stilly

I wore my new Black Kid So Kate 120s out to dinner last night with a checked mini and black cardi...


----------



## shaggy360

stilly said:


> I wore my new Black Kid So Kate 120s out to dinner last night with a checked mini and black cardi...



Congrats! I should have some of my wife up next week. We got her black kid from Vegas!


----------



## ZulemaZulema

stilly said:


> My So Kates had twins!!!
> My So Kate collection doubled this week with the arrival of the Black Kid and Black Patent So Kates.
> All the Kates were kind enough to gather for these family photos...:giggles:



I'm so jealous!! (in a good way ) I'm still waiting for my so kates from saks to come in...


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I still wonder if the So Kates were named after Kate Moss who is always wearing Piggies out...



Possibly, although on basis of consistency of wearing them you must have the prize!! or perhaps he thinks Kate Middleton should wear them; how many more Kate's are there in contention?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

the so kates are hot!


----------



## stilly

shaggy360 said:


> Congrats! I should have some of my wife up next week. We got her black kid from Vegas!


 


ZulemaZulema said:


> I'm so jealous!! (in a good way ) I'm still waiting for my so kates from saks to come in...


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> the so kates are hot!


 
Thanks *shaggy, Zuelma* & *Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Possibly, although on basis of consistency of wearing them you must have the prize!! or perhaps he thinks Kate Middleton should wear them; how many more Kate's are there in contention?


 
Kate Middleton would look fabulous in So Kates...


----------



## stilly

Yesterday was a full day in CL's on a beautiful summer day:sunnies
First, I wore my Black Patent Love Me's out early in the morning for some coffee and a few groceries. Then I wore the Craie Batignolles out shopping for a few hours. Finally, I wore my Black Kid Bananas to a neighbor's outdoor dinner party. It was fun day!


----------



## stilly

Chanieish said:


> Drooling over these grenadine piggies! They really go well with the white for a beautiful summer look!


 
Thanks Chanieish!!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I wore my new Black Kid So Kate 120s out to dinner last night with a checked mini and black cardi...


Looking incredible as always stilly!!  Oh how I wish I could wear a 120!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Yesterday was a full day in CL's on a beautiful summer day:sunnies
> First, I wore my Black Patent Love Me's out early in the morning for some coffee and a few groceries. Then I wore the Craie Batignolles out shopping for a few hours. Finally, I wore my Black Kid Bananas to a neighbor's outdoor dinner party. It was fun day!



Wonderful picks!! LOve the outfits!


----------



## DebbiNC

Stilly, you just had a wonderful "Loubie Day"! Love the shoes and the outfits!


----------



## nappytoots

hi Stilly!! you always look great in them Loubies (and in know for a fact that most of us proclaim you as the queen of the 160s hehehe), but i wondered, have you tried the Casadei Blade heels ( the one that VB is now in love with) and compared them with the SoKates? I know you have the JC Anouks.. but i really haven't seen many people with the Casadeis.. I'd really love your opinion on those babies... thanks!


----------



## stilly

nappytoots said:


> hi Stilly!! you always look great in them Loubies (and in know for a fact that most of us proclaim you as the queen of the 160s hehehe), but i wondered, have you tried the Casadei Blade heels ( the one that VB is now in love with) and compared them with the SoKates? I know you have the JC Anouks.. but i really haven't seen many people with the Casadeis.. I'd really love your opinion on those babies... thanks!


 
Thanks *nappytoots*!!!
Yes I have about half a dozen pairs of Casadei Blades.
Check out my other thread on the Glass Slipper forum for pics.

The Casadei Blades are really quite different from the So Kates with the metal shaped heel. Casadei now seems to be making the metal heel in various colors (black, green).
Check out my White Blades with the green heels.


----------



## Kayapo97

nappytoots said:


> hi Stilly!! you always look great in them Loubies (and in know for a fact that most of us proclaim you as the queen of the 160s hehehe), but i wondered, have you tried the Casadei Blade heels ( the one that VB is now in love with) and compared them with the SoKates? I know you have the JC Anouks.. but i really haven't seen many people with the Casadeis.. I'd really love your opinion on those babies... thanks!



You could also look at this thread on Casadei

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/casadei-shoes-766669.html


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Yesterday was a full day in CL's on a beautiful summer day:sunnies
> First, I wore my Black Patent Love Me's out early in the morning for some coffee and a few groceries. Then I wore the Craie Batignolles out shopping for a few hours. Finally, I wore my Black Kid Bananas to a neighbor's outdoor dinner party. It was fun day!


What a great CL day, you look incredible stilly!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Yesterday was a full day in CL's on a beautiful summer day:sunnies
> First, I wore my Black Patent Love Me's out early in the morning for some coffee and a few groceries. Then I wore the Craie Batignolles out shopping for a few hours. Finally, I wore my Black Kid Bananas to a neighbor's outdoor dinner party. It was fun day!



Phew, three outfits and three different pairs of CLs in one day, you are really upping the anti!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Looking incredible as always stilly!!  Oh how I wish I could wear a 120!!!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Wonderful picks!! LOve the outfits!


 


DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, you just had a wonderful "Loubie Day"! Love the shoes and the outfits!


 


Kayapo97 said:


> Phew, three outfits and three different pairs of CLs in one day, you are really upping the anti!!


 
Thanks *beagly, Lav, Debbi* & *Kayapo*!!!
My collection is getting so big I've started to wear multiple pairs of CL's each day to try to rotate thru them. I started bringing an extra pair in my purse to wear in the afternoon at work now. :shame:


----------



## daintyfeet

Hi there, stilly!  I'm new here and frankly, still in the midst of browsing through your stupendously large collection. My goodness, I can't recall how many times I , dropped my jaws and had my heart stopped whilst looking at your amazing shoes! :worthy: I've become hopelessly addicted to CL shoes and never thought I'd really spend four figure (in my country's currency) for a pair of shoes! So it's all yours and CC's fault!  Lol! But thank you so much for sharing your astronomically beautiful babies.   Look forward to viewing more of your TDF goodies whilst I build up my own little collection.


----------



## stilly

daintyfeet said:


> Hi there, stilly!  I'm new here and frankly, still in the midst of browsing through your stupendously large collection. My goodness, I can't recall how many times I , dropped my jaws and had my heart stopped whilst looking at your amazing shoes! :worthy: I've become hopelessly addicted to CL shoes and never thought I'd really spend four figure (in my country's currency) for a pair of shoes! So it's all yours and CC's fault!  Lol! But thank you so much for sharing your astronomically beautiful babies.   Look forward to viewing more of your TDF goodies whilst I build up my own little collection.


 
Thanks so much *daintyfeet*!!!


----------



## stilly

Here are my new Black Patent So Kates...


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Here are my new Black Patent So Kates...


Absolutely amazing stilly!!


----------



## hhl4vr

stilly said:


> Here are my new Black Patent So Kates...


 
Very stunning, great look


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Here are my new Black Patent So Kates...



I think they look even better than the pigalle on you.


----------



## lovemysavior

stilly said:


> Here are my new Black Patent So Kates...



Beautiful!  Would you say that the toe box is longer than the Pigalle and shorter than the Decoltissimo?  I was told at the CL store that my toes were too long for Pigalle to fit me comfortably. I find the Decoltissimo too long so I am wondering if the So Kates are in between both toe box wise.  Thanks.


----------



## stilly

lovemysavior said:


> Beautiful!  Would you say that the toe box is longer than the Pigalle and shorter than the Decoltissimo?  I was told at the CL store that my toes were too long for Pigalle to fit me comfortably. I find the Decoltissimo too long so I am wondering if the So Kates are in between both toe box wise.  Thanks.


 
Thanks *lovemysavior*!
That's an interesting question. I don't have the Decoltissimos so I can't really do a comparison. The toe box looks about the same between the So Kate and the Decollete 554 though if that helps. The toe box is longer in the So Kates than the Pigalles so that should help you.


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Absolutely amazing stilly!!


 


yorktoncso said:


> Very stunning, great look


 


Kayapo97 said:


> I think they look even better than the pigalle on you.


 
Thanks *beagly, yorktoncso* & *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## mrsjcfk

How do you store all these shoes!?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Here are my new Black Patent So Kates...



I like the patent so kates. Very pretty


----------



## BattyBugs

Another winning pair!


----------



## stilly

mrsjcfk said:


> How do you store all these shoes!?


 
I thankfully have 2 big walk-in closets off our master bedroom...:shame:


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I like the patent so kates. Very pretty


 


BattyBugs said:


> Another winning pair!


 
Thanks* Lav* & *Batty*!!!


----------



## stilly

I'm really trying to make a concerted effort to rotate through my whole collection so today I passed on casual Friday and went with a bright blue dress and my Red Lova Slingbacks...


----------



## beagly911

Fabulous look stilly!!!  I love the CL's with the dress!!!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I'm really trying to make a concerted effort to rotate through my whole collection so today I passed on casual Friday and went with a bright blue dress and my Red Lova Slingbacks...



Cute!


----------



## Christchrist

Love that red


----------



## Sternchen

I would loooooooove to see the closet you use to store your shoes!


----------



## shaggy360

Sternchen said:


> I would loooooooove to see the closet you use to store your shoes!



I second that!


----------



## anasa

sternchen said:


> i would loooooooove to see the closet you use to store your shoes!



+1


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> I'm really trying to make a concerted effort to rotate through my whole collection so today I passed on casual Friday and went with a bright blue dress and my Red Lova Slingbacks...




Beautiful! I'd just go nuts in your closet!


----------



## Kayapo97

Sternchen said:


> I would loooooooove to see the closet you use to store your shoes!



Sorry closet... I think that would be a new definition of a house given the size of Stilly's amazing collection and its rapid rate of expansion. Sorry Stilly couldn't resist. I seem to recall seeing a picture not that long ago, but even then it was only part of her CL collection


----------



## stilly

Sternchen said:


> I would loooooooove to see the closet you use to store your shoes!


 


shaggy360 said:


> I second that!


 


anasa said:


> +1


 


DebbiNC said:


> Beautiful! I'd just go nuts in your closet!


 


Kayapo97 said:


> Sorry closet... I think that would be a new definition of a house given the size of Stilly's amazing collection and its rapid rate of expansion. Sorry Stilly couldn't resist. I seem to recall seeing a picture not that long ago, but even then it was only part of her CL collection


 
If you go back to the winter, I actually did take a pic of my closet of brown boxes. If I clean up the closet a bit in the near future, I'll update. 

We actually have 2 large, walk-in closets in the bedroom which I get 80% of and my dbf gets the remaining 20%. OK if I'm honest its more like 90/10. Of course the collection continues to grow so now I've stacked the overflow on the closet floor. I still keep most of the them in their boxes which doesn't help the space situation any...

If the Jimmy Choos and Casadei's weren't there I'd have plenty of space...


----------



## stilly

Blue Leopard Piggies got the nod today...


----------



## ZulemaZulema

Loving the structured heel! You definitely have the ULTIMATE collection!!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Blue Leopard Piggies got the nod today...



I have the same pair with sculptured heel.  I can't see the spots in the pics, at first I thought it was Batignolle 120 black-patent

Love the more conservative look (than your mini-skirts), total classic look..  That's  my preference these days.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> If you go back to the winter, I actually did take a pic of my closet of brown boxes. If I clean up the closet a bit in the near future, I'll update.
> 
> We actually have 2 large, walk-in closets in the bedroom which I get 80% of and my dbf gets the remaining 20%. OK if I'm honest its more like 90/10. Of course the collection continues to grow so now I've stacked the overflow on the closet floor. I still keep most of the them in their boxes which doesn't help the space situation any...
> 
> If the Jimmy Choos and Casadei's weren't there I'd have plenty of space...



Stilly,

I am sure a few of the other girls here would be happy to help relieve you of those problem Choos and Casadei's if you need more space for CLs !!-- hehe

I was trying to assess what the rate of addition was to each of your designer collections - you seemed to acquire a lot of Casadei recently but now have had a spurt on the CL So Kate's - of course you may being trying not to think about that!

Like you I like to keep mine in their boxes but it does take a lot of space


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Blue Leopard Piggies got the nod today...


Beautiful stilly!  I love the Blue Leopard Piggies!!


----------



## anniethecat

Love the Lovas and the Blue Leopard Piggies, that heel  on those piggies.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Stilly,
> 
> I am sure a few of the other girls here would be happy to help relieve you of those problem Choos and Casadei's if you need more space for CLs !!-- hehe
> 
> I was trying to assess what the rate of addition was to each of your designer collections - you seemed to acquire a lot of Casadei recently but now have had a spurt on the CL So Kate's - of course you may being trying not to think about that!
> 
> Like you I like to keep mine in their boxes but it does take a lot of space


 
I picked up another 3 pairs of Casadeis in the last 2 months but my CL collection is staying ahead with the 4 pairs of So Kates as well as a pair of Nude Fevers I got. I had to return the Gray Metallic Casadei Blades that you recommended as the leather was wrinkled and they were just too tight a fit. I think I'll wait and see if any of the other Blades go on sale later this year. Have you seen the Casadei Thigh High Blade Boots that YOOX has listed?


----------



## stilly

ZulemaZulema said:


> Loving the structured heel! You definitely have the ULTIMATE collection!!


 


giggles00 said:


> I have the same pair with sculptured heel.  I can't see the spots in the pics, at first I thought it was Batignolle 120 black-patent
> 
> Love the more conservative look (than your mini-skirts), total classic look..  That's  my preference these days.


 


beagly911 said:


> Beautiful stilly!  I love the Blue Leopard Piggies!!


 


anniethecat said:


> Love the Lovas and the Blue Leopard Piggies, that heel  on those piggies.


 
Thanks* Zulema, gigs, beagly* & *annie*!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I picked up another 3 pairs of Casadeis in the last 2 months but my CL collection is staying ahead with the 4 pairs of So Kates as well as a pair of Nude Fevers I got. I had to return the Gray Metallic Casadei Blades that you recommended as the leather was wrinkled and they were just too tight a fit. I think I'll wait and see if any of the other Blades go on sale later this year. Have you seen the Casadei Thigh High Blade Boots that YOOX has listed?



Shame the grey pair were damaged but with so many other additions you still had lots to try.
Yes I have seen the thigh high blades, but I already have a black suede and leather pair from last year, the only ones I don't have is the brown leather but as I already have two other pairs of brown thigh boots (Pucci and Brian Atwood) couldn't justify any more. Although secretly I am sort of hoping this seasons pucci thigh high boots will go on sale later.


----------



## stilly

Desert Python Pigalles with a simple black flare dress today...


----------



## martinaa

Geat look!


----------



## daintyfeet

stilly said:


> I'm really trying to make a concerted effort to rotate through my whole collection so today I passed on casual Friday and went with a bright blue dress and my Red Lova Slingbacks...


These are beyond fabulous. Utterly divine! OMG, stilly... How do you walk in these killer sky high heels? I've problem balancing in 120mm! Let alone walk! My toes feel like they're ready to explode, the balls of my feet feel like they will disintegrate and drop off after 30 minutes of walking in my 85mm piggies! I cannot imagine walking in 100 and 120mm without padded insoles or platforms! I'm soooo full of admiration for your feet! :worthy: wish I can trade legs with ya.... if you don't mind, that is... (just kidding)


----------



## daintyfeet

stilly said:


> Desert Python Pigalles with a simple black flare dress today...


These are .....  ....... I've no words..... I DIE OVER THESE LEOPARDY PRINTS!!  

Stilly, may I ask how many pairs of shoes do you have in total? I mean, inclusive of all other brands? I'm really curious  Hope you don't mind that I asked. Really wish to take a peep into your closets!!!!!! (Preparing to faint)


----------



## Mrs. MFH

stilly said:


> Desert Python Pigalles with a simple black flare dress today...



I love this look!


----------



## daintyfeet

daintyfeet said:


> These are .....  ....... I've no words..... I DIE OVER THESE LEOPARDY PRINTS!!
> 
> Stilly, may I ask how many pairs of shoes do you have in total? I mean, inclusive of all other brands? I'm really curious  Hope you don't mind that I asked. Really wish to take a peep into your closets!!!!!! (Preparing to faint)



I'm sure you know that I TOTALLY meant PYTHON!!  it's the damn shoes fault! Them beauties made me nutty putty :lolots:


----------



## DebbiNC

Stilly, those python "Piggies" are da bomb!! Love 'em!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Wooow, fabulous collection!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Desert Python Pigalles with a simple black flare dress today...



Super pretty


----------



## stilly

daintyfeet said:


> These are beyond fabulous. Utterly divine! OMG, stilly... How do you walk in these killer sky high heels? I've problem balancing in 120mm! Let alone walk! My toes feel like they're ready to explode, the balls of my feet feel like they will disintegrate and drop off after 30 minutes of walking in my 85mm piggies! I cannot imagine walking in 100 and 120mm without padded insoles or platforms! I'm soooo full of admiration for your feet! :worthy: wish I can trade legs with ya.... if you don't mind, that is... (just kidding)


 


daintyfeet said:


> These are .....  ....... I've no words..... I DIE OVER THESE LEOPARDY PRINTS!!
> 
> Stilly, may I ask how many pairs of shoes do you have in total? I mean, inclusive of all other brands? I'm really curious  Hope you don't mind that I asked. Really wish to take a peep into your closets!!!!!! (Preparing to faint)


 


Mrs. MFH said:


> I love this look!


 


DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, those python "Piggies" are da bomb!! Love 'em!


 


Storm Spirit said:


> Wooow, fabulous collection!!!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Super pretty


 
Thanks so much *daintyfeet, Mrs. MFH, Debbi, Storm Sprit* and *Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

daintyfeet said:


> These are .....  ....... I've no words..... I DIE OVER THESE LEOPARDY PRINTS!!
> 
> Stilly, may I ask how many pairs of shoes do you have in total? I mean, inclusive of all other brands? I'm really curious  Hope you don't mind that I asked. Really wish to take a peep into your closets!!!!!! (Preparing to faint)


 
Thanks *daintyfeet*!!
I wouldn't even want to count how many pairs of shoes I own. Way too many that's for certain. I have two large walk-in closets but I store quite a large number of older pairs in the basement. Someone asked me how many pairs of CL's I had not long ago so I decided to count and it was over 100 pairs. Now my problem is trying to wear them all...


----------



## stilly

Heading out yesterday...White Spike Piggies with a White Floral Dress...


----------



## twosmallwonders

I'm in awe of your collection had to have a pair of the black patent 120mm Piggies after I read through this thread! They are on their way! I can't wait to get them  love to see all the pics!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Heading out yesterday...White Spike Piggies with a White Floral Dress...



Cute outfit! Thanks!


----------



## BattyBugs

Spikes and python are two of my faves. Love both pair, Stilly.


----------



## martinaa

stilly said:


> Heading out yesterday...White Spike Piggies with a White Floral Dress...


 
Great look! I love the dress with the white Pigalles!


----------



## Perfect Day

stilly said:


> Desert Python Pigalles with a simple black flare dress today...



 One of the most beautiful shoes I have ever seen &#9829;


----------



## daintyfeet

stilly said:


> Thanks *daintyfeet*!!
> I wouldn't even want to count how many pairs of shoes I own. Way too many that's for certain. I have two large walk-in closets but I store quite a large number of older pairs in the basement. Someone asked me how many pairs of CL's I had not long ago so I decided to count and it was over 100 pairs. Now my problem is trying to wear them all...



Thanks for your reply, Stilly! O.M.G.    you could wear a different shoe daily for at least 3 to 4 months!   I can imagine how problematic it'd be deciding on which to wear each day!&#128513;


----------



## stilly

twosmallwonders said:


> I'm in awe of your collection had to have a pair of the black patent 120mm Piggies after I read through this thread! They are on their way! I can't wait to get them  love to see all the pics!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute outfit! Thanks!


 


BattyBugs said:


> Spikes and python are two of my faves. Love both pair, Stilly.


 


martinaa said:


> Great look! I love the dress with the white Pigalles!


 


Perfect Day said:


> One of the most beautiful shoes I have ever seen &#9829;


 


daintyfeet said:


> Thanks for your reply, Stilly! O.M.G.    you could wear a different shoe daily for at least 3 to 4 months!   I can imagine how problematic it'd be deciding on which to wear each day!&#128513;


 

Thanks so much *twosmallwonders, Lav, Batty, martinaa, Perfect Day* & *daintyfeet*!!!


----------



## stilly

twosmallwonders said:


> I'm in awe of your collection had to have a pair of the black patent 120mm Piggies after I read through this thread! They are on their way! I can't wait to get them  love to see all the pics!


 
Thanks!
I hope you enjoy your new Piggies as much as I do!
Please post some pics!


----------



## stilly

Nude LP's today...


----------



## twosmallwonders

stilly said:


> Nude LP's today...



Love!!!!! I'm loving your new playing around with the tattoo action too!!! Gorgeous dress! I'm already trying to find more after reading your thread! I'm in for it!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Nude LP's today...




The nude LPs are a perfect compliment to the dress, Stilly!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Nude LP's today...



Great color combo


----------



## Grace123

stilly said:


> Heading out yesterday...White Spike Piggies with a White Floral Dress...



Stilly, what is the bag you have here? I really like it. Thanks! Oh and the shoes rock too.


----------



## stilly

Grace123 said:


> Stilly, what is the bag you have here? I really like it. Thanks! Oh and the shoes rock too.


 
Thanks *Grace*!
Its a Coach bag I bought last month from their online store.
I think they're having a 25% off sale this week if you act quick...


----------



## stilly

twosmallwonders said:


> Love!!!!! I'm loving your new playing around with the tattoo action too!!! Gorgeous dress! I'm already trying to find more after reading your thread! I'm in for it!


 


DebbiNC said:


> The nude LPs are a perfect compliment to the dress, Stilly!


 


Christchrist said:


> Great color combo


 
Thanks *twosmallwonders, Debbi* & *CC*!!!
I keep playing around with the temporary tattoos. They go on in a minute and come off in a minute. I don't have the nerve to get a real tattoo. The dress was from Nordstroms.


----------



## Grace123

stilly said:


> Thanks *Grace*!
> Its a Coach bag I bought last month from their online store.
> I think they're having a 25% off sale this week if you act quick...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Nude LP's today...



pretty


----------



## Tivo

Shoes are like porn for me.


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> pretty


 


Tivo said:


> Shoes are like porn for me.


 
Thanks *Lav* & *Tivo*!!!


----------



## stilly

From today, I wore my BettyBoo 120's in Pony Leopard Calf Fur to lunch and little shopping...


----------



## brittany729

I've always loved that shoe.  Looks great!


----------



## daintyfeet

stilly said:


> Nude LP's today...


Love this combo stilly!! I've tried a pair of LPs in my boutique. I couldn't walk more than 3 steps in them! And that was, I'd to hold on to the wall. Geez... The guy SA advised me against this style even though I love the look so much. I'd have bought it though if it was in multi tone spikes. The one I tried was monotone spikes in some dark burgundy color. I'm not giving up still and hope to own it one day. Could you shed some light on how you maintain your balance and walk in LPs? I seem to tilt forward so easily and feel like I'd topple with each step.


----------



## daintyfeet

stilly said:


> From today, I wore my BettyBoo 120's in Pony Leopard Calf Fur to lunch and little shopping...


Oh this is simply LOVELY!! Love the silhouette! Again, I don't know how you can walk in them to do shopping!!  I can't walk in this height without any straps at the back.


----------



## Nolia

May I also say, stilly, that I love your yard? LOL


----------



## martinaa

stilly said:


> From today, I wore my BettyBoo 120's in Pony Leopard Calf Fur to lunch and little shopping...


 
Very cute shoes. They look hard to walk in...


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> From today, I wore my BettyBoo 120's in Pony Leopard Calf Fur to lunch and little shopping...


They look awesome on you!! How do you find in them, are they comfy for long time walking?


----------



## stilly

daintyfeet said:


> Oh this is simply LOVELY!! Love the silhouette! Again, I don't know how you can walk in them to do shopping!!  I can't walk in this height without any straps at the back.


 


brittany729 said:


> I've always loved that shoe.  Looks great!


 
Thanks *dainty* & *brittany*!!!


----------



## stilly

daintyfeet said:


> Oh this is simply LOVELY!! Love the silhouette! Again, I don't know how you can walk in them to do shopping!!  I can't walk in this height without any straps at the back.


 


martinaa said:


> Very cute shoes. They look hard to walk in...


 

Thanks *dainty *& *martinaa*!
They're actually not that hard to walk in. They have a little internal platform.


----------



## stilly

9distelle said:


> They look awesome on you!! How do you find in them, are they comfy for long time walking?


 

Thanks *9distelle*!
I have a few pairs of mules with much higher heels so I didn't find these that hard to walk in. I wore them for a few hours and they were comfy.


----------



## stilly

daintyfeet said:


> Love this combo stilly!! I've tried a pair of LPs in my boutique. I couldn't walk more than 3 steps in them! And that was, I'd to hold on to the wall. Geez... The guy SA advised me against this style even though I love the look so much. I'd have bought it though if it was in multi tone spikes. The one I tried was monotone spikes in some dark burgundy color. I'm not giving up still and hope to own it one day. Could you shed some light on how you maintain your balance and walk in LPs? I seem to tilt forward so easily and feel like I'd topple with each step.


 
Thanks *dainty*!!!
I actually find the LP's pretty easy to walk in and they're a bit more comfy than Pigalles.  I don't think there are any real secrets to walking in them except maybe a little practice.


----------



## stilly

Nolia said:


> May I also say, stilly, that I love your yard? LOL


 
Thanks *Nolia*!
I love the summer when I can take pics outside.


----------



## stilly

Nude Crosspiga 120's today with a Zac Posen dress...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Nude Crosspiga 120's today with a Zac Posen dress...



very pretty


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Nude Crosspiga 120's today with a Zac Posen dress...



Very classy and elegant outfit, love the Zac Posen.


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Nude Crosspiga 120's today with a Zac Posen dress...




Perfect together!! Love the Crosspiga style!


----------



## eyeqmd

Hi Stilly, I just went through 230 pages of this thread over the last few days. Wow! You have a very impressive collection and even more of an impressive ability to walk on them! Also, I've accumulated some questions, feel free to ignore them if you think they're silly or you don't feel like answering them:
- what does "d" in dbf stand for? I assume bf is boyfriend, but what is the "d"?
- about how old are you (twenties? thirties?)
- what inspired you to start wearing high heels so much? peers? expectations at work? just because?
- do you find that spending a lot of money on shoes takes away from being able to do other things (less travel, fewer savings, etc)? you seem to have a beautiful house with a gorgeous yard and two walk-in closets, so maybe not. 
- do you ever have disagreements w your significant other about spending so much money on shoes/clothes? or does he appreciate how nice you look every day? or have his own pricey interests?
- can you tell us how you ended up buying your first paid of Pigalles? on a whim, or did you agonize over spending a lot or find a good deal, etc.

Ok I think that's all I can think of for now! Thanks again!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> very pretty


 


Kayapo97 said:


> Very classy and elegant outfit, love the Zac Posen.


 


DebbiNC said:


> Perfect together!! Love the Crosspiga style!


 
Thanks so much *Lav, Kayapo* & *Debbi*!!!


----------



## stilly

eyeqmd said:


> Hi Stilly, I just went through 230 pages of this thread over the last few days. Wow! You have a very impressive collection and even more of an impressive ability to walk on them! Also, I've accumulated some questions, feel free to ignore them if you think they're silly or you don't feel like answering them:
> - what does "d" in dbf stand for? I assume bf is boyfriend, but what is the "d"?
> - about how old are you (twenties? thirties?)
> - what inspired you to start wearing high heels so much? peers? expectations at work? just because?
> - do you find that spending a lot of money on shoes takes away from being able to do other things (less travel, fewer savings, etc)? you seem to have a beautiful house with a gorgeous yard and two walk-in closets, so maybe not.
> - do you ever have disagreements w your significant other about spending so much money on shoes/clothes? or does he appreciate how nice you look every day? or have his own pricey interests?
> - can you tell us how you ended up buying your first paid of Pigalles? on a whim, or did you agonize over spending a lot or find a good deal, etc.
> 
> Ok I think that's all I can think of for now! Thanks again!


 
Wow *eyeqmd*!!! Thanks for all the kind words!!!
Here's the concise answer to your questions:
1) dbf = dearest boyfriend
2) Thirties
3) I've always loved high heels and started wearing them regularly in college. I've also always worked in a professional office environment where women wear heels so that further inspires me to wear them every day. I also travel for work which gives me more opportunities to wear my CL's
4) I do live in a larger house in the country with a big yard which occupies some of my time. Yes I have 2 BIG walk-in closets to hold lots of shoes, dresses, jeans, etc. plus the closet in the guest room, the den and on and on...
5) My dbf loves heels on me especially CL's. He has actually "gifted" me a large portion of my collection. He likes me in heels and I love him and heels so its a perfect combination! He also spends money on designer clothes, cars, etc. so we each have our vices.
6) I first saw a pair of Black Patent Pigalles in one of the fashions mags many years ago. Since I live hundreds of miles from any CL boutique I landed up buying my first pair of Black Patent Pigalles off eBay. It wasn't until a few months later that I realized that I paid about $200 over list price for that first pair of shoes. Since then, I've put many, many miles on my beloved Black Patent Pigalles so I guess they were worth it. My CL collection has then grown from there with a focus on Pigalles. The styles I really like I buy at full price when they are released (ie. my newest So Kates) . I then troll eBay regularly  and dept. store sales to add other CL's if the price is right. It certainly has become a bit of an obsession...


----------



## beagly911

Holy CL's batman!!  I'm away for a few days (ok almost a week) and I've missed sooooo many great outfits!  You look incredible stilly!


----------



## stilly

Black Love Me 120s today with a Black Lace Dress. This dress has a really gorgeous teal underlay that you probably can't see in these pics but makes it a bit different than the other lace dresses I have


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Black Love Me 120s today with a Black Lace Dress. This dress has a really gorgeous teal underlay that you probably can't see in these pics but makes it a bit different than the other lace dresses I have


Fantastic stilly, and I can see the teal and it looks great!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

stilly said:


> Black Love Me 120s today with a Black Lace Dress. This dress has a really gorgeous teal underlay that you probably can't see in these pics but makes it a bit different than the other lace dresses I have



You look Gorgeous Stilly!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Holy CL's batman!!  I'm away for a few days (ok almost a week) and I've missed sooooo many great outfits!  You look incredible stilly!


 


beagly911 said:


> Fantastic stilly, and I can see the teal and it looks great!


 


Mrs. MFH said:


> You look Gorgeous Stilly!


 
Thanks *beagly* & *Mrs. MFH*!!!
Its my daily CL habit!


----------



## stilly

CL's Day & Night!
I wore my Nude Patent LP's to work with jeans for Casual Friday...


----------



## stilly

...and then my Red Piggies out for an early dinner on date night...


----------



## twosmallwonders

stilly said:


> ...and then my Red Piggies out for an early dinner on date night...



TDF  these!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Black Love Me 120s today with a Black Lace Dress. This dress has a really gorgeous teal underlay that you probably can't see in these pics but makes it a bit different than the other lace dresses I have



Love the combo


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> CL's Day & Night!
> I wore my Nude Patent LP's to work with jeans for Casual Friday...



Cute casual Friday outfit!


----------



## tuppes11

Very sexy outfits, Stilly!
What kind of shoes do you wear around the house? Stilettos too?

Best regards

tuppes11


----------



## stilly

tuppes11 said:


> Very sexy outfits, Stilly!
> What kind of shoes do you wear around the house? Stilettos too?
> 
> Best regards
> 
> tuppes11


 
I usually just wear ballet flats around the house.
My feet do need a little rest...


----------



## stilly

twosmallwonders said:


> TDF  these!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the combo


 


tuppes11 said:


> Very sexy outfits, Stilly!
> What kind of shoes do you wear around the house? Stilettos too?
> 
> Best regards
> 
> tuppes11


 
Thanks *twosmallwonders, Lav* & *tuppes*!!!


----------



## stilly

Back to the Black Kid Piggies today...


----------



## daintyfeet

stilly said:


> Black Love Me 120s today with a Black Lace Dress. This dress has a really gorgeous teal underlay that you probably can't see in these pics but makes it a bit different than the other lace dresses I have


Gorgeous dress & heels combo. I love this pairing! The teal is visible & marks a stunning contrast to the black lace.


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Back to the Black Kid Piggies today...



No matter what, black kid Piggies are still the best....IMHO!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

stilly said:


> Back to the Black Kid Piggies today...



Stilly you always wear your shoes so effortlessly. I love the dress!


----------



## Tivo

stilly said:


> ...and then my Red Piggies out for an early dinner on date night...


 
I need those shoes in my life. Red Loubies are so hot!


----------



## Tivo

stilly said:


> *Red Patent Pigalle 120s*
> 
> I bought these off eBay about a year ago. I'd been looking for them for a while and I was thrilled when someone made them available on the Bay.
> 
> I usually save them to wear out at night. I haven't had the nerve to wear them to work yet...
> 
> Here they are with two different dresses:


 
You have sold me and I didn't even know I was in the market. Red Pigalle 120's will be my next CL purchase.


----------



## stilly

[QUOT=daintyfeet;25467740]Gorgeous dress & heels combo. I love this pairing! The teal is visible & marks a stunning contrast to the black lace. [/QUOTE]



DebbiNC said:


> No matter what, black kid Piggies are still the best....IMHO!


 


Mrs. MFH said:


> Stilly you always wear your shoes so effortlessly. I love the dress!


 


Tivo said:


> You have sold me and I didn't even know I was in the market. Red Pigalle 120's will be my next CL purchase.


 
Thanks so much *daintyfeet, Debbi, Mrs. MFH* & *Tivo*!!!


----------



## stilly

My classic Black Patent Piggies today with a Bright Blue Dress...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Back to the Black Kid Piggies today...



love the outfit!


----------



## martinaa

Great outfit!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> love the outfit!


 


martinaa said:


> Great outfit!


 
Thanks *Lav *& *martinaa*!!!


----------



## stilly

From last night...Neon!!!


----------



## Chanieish

stilly said:


> From last night...Neon!!!



Ahhh this is fantastic!!! I am a sucker for bright colors and you look positively phosphorescent in this!


----------



## Tivo

Omg!!!  Eeeeeeeeee!!!! Those are fabulous! Never thought I'd love neon green shoes!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> From last night...Neon!!!



Love the neon pigalles!!!


----------



## Chanieish

I just bought a neon yellow dress with white overlay because I loved your dress lol


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> From last night...Neon!!!



Haven't seen those neon ones for a while, wow they really do standout in the daylight


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> I usually just wear ballet flats around the house.
> My feet do need a little rest...


 what kind of ballet flats do you wear? also louboutins (pigalle flat?)? i am actually looking for some stylish flats with toe celavage to rest my feet at home, any recommendation?


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> Back to the Black Kid Piggies today...


 
such a classic! they look stunning! love the black kid pigges!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Love the bright neon piggys.  These and the flame ones are my favorite.  You wear them well!


----------



## anniethecat

NEON!


----------



## stilly

peggy13 said:


> what kind of ballet flats do you wear? also louboutins (pigalle flat?)? i am actually looking for some stylish flats with toe celavage to rest my feet at home, any recommendation?


 
Nothing quite that fancy. Just some black leather Sam Edelman ballet flats I picked up last year...not much toe cleavage though


----------



## Donna Paulsen

I NEED SOMEONES HELP URGENTLY.

I purchased some Black Patent Pigalle 120s earlier today. Beautiful may I add.

However I have two issues:

a) they came with no spare heel tips in miniature dustbag (is this normal); and 
b) they only came with one dust bag (is this normal)

Please help me.

Thankyou very much,

I would have started a new thread but cannot due to my newness.


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the neon pigalles!!!


 


Chanieish said:


> I just bought a neon yellow dress with white overlay because I loved your dress lol


 


Kayapo97 said:


> Haven't seen those neon ones for a while, wow they really do standout in the daylight


 


peggy13 said:


> such a classic! they look stunning! love the black kid pigges!


 


Mrs. MFH said:


> Love the bright neon piggys.  These and the flame ones are my favorite.  You wear them well!


 


anniethecat said:


> NEON!


 
Thanks *Lav, Chanieish, Kayapo, peggy, Mrs. MFH* and *annie!!!!*
The neons are even brighter in person. You almost have to wear sunglasses to look at them!


----------



## Donna Paulsen

please help stilly (see above)


----------



## stilly

Donna Paulsen said:


> I NEED SOMEONES HELP URGENTLY.
> 
> I purchased some Black Patent Pigalle 120s earlier today. Beautiful may I add.
> 
> However I have two issues:
> 
> a) they came with no spare heel tips in miniature dustbag (is this normal); and
> b) they only came with one dust bag (is this normal)
> 
> Please help me.
> 
> Thankyou very much,
> 
> I would have started a new thread but cannot due to my newness.


 
One dust bag is the norm. Only the more expensive and delicate styles like the Spike Pigalles come with 2 dust bags.

Most of the new pairs come with heel tips but they only started doing that a few years ago. If they're an older pair you bought off eBay for example they might not have the heel tips. Even on some of my newer purchases, they forget to include the heel tips in the box. If you bought them at a retail store you might be able to contact them to get the heel tips. Or send a note to the CL Online store and see if they can help. Most cobblers can replace the heel tips however.


----------



## Donna Paulsen

Thankyou stilly. Really appreciate it!

I bought them from the Louboutin concession at Harvey Nichols, London.

I will ring the concession tomorrow and mention about the heel tips 

Thankyou!


----------



## stilly

My new Rouge Noir So Kates. These look black in everything but full sunlight...


----------



## DebbiNC

Stilly, they are simply gorgeous! I so want a pair!!!!


----------



## ellieroma

Oh they are so beautiful. I've been drooling over them since i first saw them on net-a-porter


----------



## funinthesun80

love your new rouge so kate's!! 
do you know what color this is and when it will be available? my CL rep doesn't know yet...some PFmembers think they're resort 2013?? maybe runway?? thanks!

http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...kerry-washington-stops-daily-evpp3hsuorjx.jpg


----------



## funinthesun80

they're def so kates...

http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...kerry-washington-stops-daily-dsk9evqkg9yx.jpg


----------



## Donna Paulsen

Hello stilly.

I went to my local Louboutin concession at Harvey Nichols today after asking for a spare set of heel tips, I picked them up in the little cute miniature dustbag and have come home and the heel tips seem to be a little too big, have I been given the wrong heel tips?

Regards,
DP


----------



## stilly

Donna Paulsen said:


> Hello stilly.
> 
> I went to my local Louboutin concession at Harvey Nichols today after asking for a spare set of heel tips, I picked them up in the little cute miniature dustbag and have come home and the heel tips seem to be a little too big, have I been given the wrong heel tips?
> 
> Regards,
> DP


 
The heel tips come in various shapes and colors depending on the style. You should either go back and bring your shoes with you to make sure the tips match or match them to a pair of Pigalles they have in the store. They always come in the cute little, red miniature dust bag...



funinthesun80 said:


> love your new rouge so kate's!!
> do you know what color this is and when it will be available? my CL rep doesn't know yet...some PFmembers think they're resort 2013?? maybe runway?? thanks!
> 
> http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...kerry-washington-stops-daily-evpp3hsuorjx.jpg


 
Thanks *funinthesun*!!!
These are gorgeous. I can't say I've ever seen this color.
They usually give the new colors to the celebs long before they hit the stores so hopefully these are on the way soon!



DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, they are simply gorgeous! I so want a pair!!!!


 


ellieroma said:


> Oh they are so beautiful. I've been drooling over them since i first saw them on net-a-porter


 


funinthesun80 said:


> love your new rouge so kate's!!
> do you know what color this is and when it will be available? my CL rep doesn't know yet...some PFmembers think they're resort 2013?? maybe runway?? thanks!
> 
> Thanks so much *Debbi, ellie* and *funinthesun*!!!
> I do love the color of the Rouge Noirs!


----------



## stilly

Red Patent Alti 160's


----------



## funinthesun80

stilly said:


> Thanks *funinthesun*!!!
> These are gorgeous. I can't say I've ever seen this color.
> They usually give the new colors to the celebs long before they hit the stores so hopefully these are on the way soon!


 
let's keep our fingers crossed, Stilly! and what about the nude so kate? it's sold out everywhere! is there anywhere I should check besides CL boutiques, nordies and netaporter? thanks!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Red Patent Alti 160's



Love the outfit!


----------



## shoeshoeshoes

Love the Alti's!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My new Rouge Noir So Kates. These look black in everything but full sunlight...



Just love that colour, absolutely fab.


----------



## stilly

funinthesun80 said:


> let's keep our fingers crossed, Stilly! and what about the nude so kate? it's sold out everywhere! is there anywhere I should check besides CL boutiques, nordies and netaporter? thanks!


 
I think the Nude So Kates are only available in the CL Boutiques.
Try calling the Dallas or Las Vegas Palazzo Boutiques who had them when I got mine.


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the outfit!


 


shoeshoeshoes said:


> Love the Alti's!!!


 


Kayapo97 said:


> Just love that colour, absolutely fab.


 
Thanks so much *Lav, shoesshoesshoes* & *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## stilly

My Black Patent So Kates


----------



## Chanieish

stilly said:


> My Black Patent So Kates



Fantastic outfit stilly! Can't beat classics!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My Black Patent So Kates



I love the pattern on the Dress!


----------



## DebbiNC

For years I have been a "Pigalle" fan, but the "So Kate" is stealing my heart! Simply lovely, Stilly!


----------



## stilly

Chanieish said:


> Fantastic outfit stilly! Can't beat classics!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the pattern on the Dress!


 


DebbiNC said:


> For years I have been a "Pigalle" fan, but the "So Kate" is stealing my heart! Simply lovely, Stilly!


 
Thanks so much* Chanieish, Lav* & *Debbi*!!!


----------



## stilly

Here's a pair I haven't worn in a long while...Panama Titi 120's...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Here's a pair I haven't worn in a long while...Panama Titi 120's...



Cute outfit! IS it a skirt or a dress?


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute outfit! IS it a skirt or a dress?


 
Thanks *Lav*!!!
Its a little beige mini dress. I also got it in mint green. I love the pleats.
It was from a flash sale a few months ago from Ideeli.com


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Thanks *Lav*!!!
> Its a little beige mini dress. I also got it in mint green. I love the pleats.
> It was from a flash sale a few months ago from Ideeli.com



Thanks Stilly!!


----------



## Sue89

You are always so classy! I really love your mod pics! &#128079; &#128525;


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> Here's a pair I haven't worn in a long while...Panama Titi 120's...


 the heels fit so nicely with your skirt, great! the heels seem to be pretty steep, are they?


----------



## Christchrist

Great color combo


----------



## akillian24

stilly said:


> I wore my new Black Kid So Kate 120s out to dinner last night with a checked mini and black cardi...



I think I "need" these. They look fabulous! And I echo the yard-envy comments. Beautiful! (I live in TX. We are a bit tree-scarce here, LOL)

Stilly - Did you go down a half size in So Kate's?  Meaning, you'd be a half size up from your Piggie size?


----------



## stilly

akillian24 said:


> I think I "need" these. They look fabulous! And I echo the yard-envy comments. Beautiful! (I live in TX. We are a bit tree-scarce here, LOL)
> 
> Stilly - Did you go down a half size in So Kate's?  Meaning, you'd be a half size up from your Piggie size?


 
Thanks *akillian*!!!

I went to TTS on the So Kates...that's a half size up from my Piggie 120's. I actually went down a half size on my first two pairs but they're a little snug.

The trees are nice but now they're shedding thousands of leaves and acorns.
You won't be able to miss them in my coming pics.


----------



## stilly

Sue89 said:


> You are always so classy! I really love your mod pics! &#128079; &#128525;


 


Christchrist said:


> Great color combo


 
Thanks *Sue* & *CC*!!!


----------



## stilly

peggy13 said:


> the heels fit so nicely with your skirt, great! the heels seem to be pretty steep, are they?


 
Thanks *peggy*!!!
These heels look a little step but its the same 120mm heel as my Pigalles. The shape of the heel just makes it looks a bit steeper. They're actually fairly comfy.


----------



## akillian24

stilly said:


> Thanks *akillian*!!!
> 
> I went to TTS on the So Kates...that's a half size up from my Piggie 120's. I actually went down a half size on my first two pairs but they're a little snug.
> 
> The trees are nice but now they're shedding thousands of leaves and acorns.
> You won't be able to miss them in my coming pics.



I can't wait! I'll live vicariously through you this fall. CL + crispy leaves! Thanks for the sizing insight as well.


----------



## stilly

Wave "bye-bye" to the White Spike Piggies...this is probably their last harrah until next spring...


----------



## martinaa

stilly said:


> Wave "bye-bye" to the White Spike Piggies...this is probably their last harrah until next spring...


 
That is a great outfit!


----------



## stilly

From casual Friday...Nude Tres Decolletes with skinny jeans and a Ralph Lauren riding jacket...


----------



## stilly

For Saturday dinner out, Nude So Kates with a Plaid Flare Dress...


----------



## Yinkus

Hey there! you have a beautiful collection, I am only about to buy my second pair of louboutins, My first pair were patent Lady Peeps in size 39, they were quite tight but I was told that they would stretch to fit my foot exactly, they havent actually, so Im started to think I should have gone with the 39.5. However I have found a pair of denim pigalles online and I am wondering what your advice would be as to what size I should get. I am usually a size 39 in most shoes and a US size 8.5. I have notice that you have both the denim pigalle and the lady peep in your collection, what sizes are your and what do you think I should do? Thnk you!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> From casual Friday...Nude Tres Decolletes with skinny jeans and a Ralph Lauren riding jacket...





stilly said:


> For Saturday dinner out, Nude So Kates with a Plaid Flare Dress...




You were really rockin' your Loubies this weekend!


----------



## Sue89

&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## stilly

Yinkus said:


> Hey there! you have a beautiful collection, I am only about to buy my second pair of louboutins, My first pair were patent Lady Peeps in size 39, they were quite tight but I was told that they would stretch to fit my foot exactly, they havent actually, so Im started to think I should have gone with the 39.5. However I have found a pair of denim pigalles online and I am wondering what your advice would be as to what size I should get. I am usually a size 39 in most shoes and a US size 8.5. I have notice that you have both the denim pigalle and the lady peep in your collection, what sizes are your and what do you think I should do? Thnk you!


 
Thanks *Yinkus*!

Most of my Pigalle 120s are size 40 but my normal CL size is a 40.5 so I go down a half size down on all Pigalles. I would recommend a 39 for you if you're getting Pigalle 120's. They usually run a half to full size down from your normal CL size. If they have the 100mm heel you can go a little larger. My LP's are mostly size 40.5 and they fit fine. Good Luck!


----------



## stilly

DebbiNC said:


> You were really rockin' your Loubies this weekend!


 


Sue89 said:


> &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


 
Thanks *Debbi* & *Sue*!!!


----------



## stilly

Pigaresille 120's today...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> For Saturday dinner out, Nude So Kates with a Plaid Flare Dress...



Cute!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Pigaresille 120's today...



Very nice outfit, what were you doing today, was it for work?


----------



## Tivo

Love love love! But my favorites have got to be the red patents! They are stunning!


----------



## Designed_One

Stilly you have the most amazing collection of shoes! Lucky you! 

Can I ask where you take your outdoor pics, the greenery is so gorgeous. Is this your backyard or a park?


----------



## 8seventeen19

stilly said:


> For Saturday dinner out, Nude So Kates with a Plaid Flare Dress...


So, SO jelly of these!! Love them on you. I shouldn't have passed!! :cry:


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute!


 


Tivo said:


> Love love love! But my favorites have got to be the red patents! They are stunning!


 


shoeaddictklw said:


> So, SO jelly of these!! Love them on you. I shouldn't have passed!! :cry:


 
Thanks so much *Lav, Tivo* & s*hoeaddictklw*!!!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Very nice outfit, what were you doing today, was it for work?


 
Thanks *Kayapo*!
I was actually heading out for some drinks with some friends before dinner.


----------



## stilly

Designed_One said:


> Stilly you have the most amazing collection of shoes! Lucky you!
> 
> Can I ask where you take your outdoor pics, the greenery is so gorgeous. Is this your backyard or a park?


 
Thanks *Designed_One*!
Its just my front yard.


----------



## 8seventeen19

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *Lav, Tivo* & s*hoeaddictklw*!!!



Thanks (I think! ) for the nude inspiration! They're on their way to me!


----------



## Sue89

Wow! Love this style and it look great on you! Keep on loving your mod pics!!! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## stilly

Sue89 said:


> Wow! Love this style and it look great on you! Keep on loving your mod pics!!! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


 
Thanks so much *Sue*!!!


----------



## stilly

Denim Blue Jean Pigalles for casual Friday. These have become a casual Friday regular...


----------



## NeonLights

stilly said:


> Denim Blue Jean Pigalles for casual Friday. These have become a casual Friday regular...



There is def something about those denim blue pigalles..  love your not so casual, casual friday look.


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Love those denim Piggies! 2 thumbs up


----------



## Black Elite

stilly said:


> Denim Blue Jean Pigalles for casual Friday. These have become a casual Friday regular...



The denim is to die for! Such a great collection!


----------



## stilly

NeonLights said:


> There is def something about those denim blue pigalles..  love your not so casual, casual friday look.


 


Mrs. MFH said:


> Love those denim Piggies! 2 thumbs up


 


Black Elite said:


> The denim is to die for! Such a great collection!


 
Thanks so much *Neon, Mrs. MFH* & *Black Elite*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Friday night, my Python So Kates...


----------



## Chanieish

stilly said:


> From Friday night, my Python So Kates...



Fantastic outfit and modeling stilly! The python skin on that shoe is so pronounced, I love it!


----------



## NeonLights

stilly said:


> From Friday night, my Python So Kates...



Love the python skin on these.. You make me want the so Kate's so desperately


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Denim Blue Jean Pigalles for casual Friday. These have become a casual Friday regular...



Stilly,

I just love your definition of casual!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> From Friday night, my Python So Kates...



Another amazing pair of shoes.


----------



## hhl4vr

stilly said:


> From Friday night, my Python So Kates...


 
WOW, wonderful outfit with amazing heels.


----------



## texas87

stilly said:


> From Friday night, my Python So Kates...



I just love these. What is your consensus on sizing after wearing all your new So Kates?


----------



## stilly

texas87 said:


> I just love these. What is your consensus on sizing after wearing all your new So Kates?


 
Thanks *texas*!!!
I recommend TTS or a half size down on the So Kates.


----------



## stilly

Chanieish said:


> Fantastic outfit and modeling stilly! The python skin on that shoe is so pronounced, I love it!


 


NeonLights said:


> Love the python skin on these.. You make me want the so Kate's so desperately


 


Kayapo97 said:


> Another amazing pair of shoes.


 
Thanks so much *Chanieish, Neon* & *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## texas87

stilly said:


> Thanks *texas*!!!
> I recommend TTS or a half size down on the So Kates.



Thanks Stilly they all look fab on you!


----------



## stilly

My new Black Suede So Kates...


----------



## martinaa

stilly said:


> My new Black Suede So Kates...


 
You look amazing! Love your new suede So Kates!


----------



## stilly

martinaa said:


> You look amazing! Love your new suede So Kates!


 
Thanks *martinaa*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Picks and Co with a navy lace dress out for a formal dinner...


----------



## Tivo

Those So Kate's are beautiful! I fall more in love with them every time I see someone modeling them! Pigalle what? Lol


----------



## Mrs. MFH

stilly said:


> Black Picks and Co with a navy lace dress out for a formal dinner...




These are stunning Stilly!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My new Black Suede So Kates...



Pretty!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Black Picks and Co with a navy lace dress out for a formal dinner...



Those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## hhl4vr

stilly said:


> Black Picks and Co with a navy lace dress out for a formal dinner...


 
You look truly amazing.  Love the outfit and those are really rock'em heels.


----------



## daintyfeet

stilly said:


> Denim Blue Jean Pigalles for casual Friday. These have become a casual Friday regular...


Howdy stilly!! I'd been away for quite a long while. Actually missed seeing your shoes! &#128525;LOL! Just gotta pop in here to bask in your heavenly thread. Am head over heels in love these denim piggies!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; Tres chic!! You have one of the best collections out there that I've seen so far.  I'm working my way up to 100mm now before the ultimate 120! Hope I can do it!&#128513;


----------



## stilly

Tivo said:


> Those So Kate's are beautiful! I fall more in love with them every time I see someone modeling them! Pigalle what? Lol


 


Mrs. MFH said:


> These are stunning Stilly!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Pretty!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are gorgeous!!!


 


hhl4vr said:


> You look truly amazing.  Love the outfit and those are really rock'em heels.


 
Thanks so much *Tivo, Mrs. MFH, Lav* & *hhl4vr*!!!


----------



## stilly

daintyfeet said:


> Howdy stilly!! I'd been away for quite a long while. Actually missed seeing your shoes! &#128525;LOL! Just gotta pop in here to bask in your heavenly thread. Am head over heels in love these denim piggies!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; Tres chic!! You have one of the best collections out there that I've seen so far.  I'm working my way up to 100mm now before the ultimate 120! Hope I can do it!&#128513;


 
Thanks *dainty*!!!
My collection continues to grow...


----------



## ChrisyAM15

LOVE your new additions!!
Look amazing on you!!


----------



## akillian24

stilly said:


> Black Picks and Co with a navy lace dress out for a formal dinner...



Oh.. WOW.


----------



## beagly911

I've been MIA recently and went back and looked at about 8 pages, you are looking fabulous stilly!  (As usual!)  I'm hoping to be around more often and get my stilly inspiration.


----------



## stilly

ChrisyAM15 said:


> LOVE your new additions!!
> Look amazing on you!!


 


akillian24 said:


> Oh.. WOW.


 


beagly911 said:


> I've been MIA recently and went back and looked at about 8 pages, you are looking fabulous stilly!  (As usual!)  I'm hoping to be around more often and get my stilly inspiration.


 
Thanks so much* Chrisy, akillian* &* beagly*!!!
Welcome back beags!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Patent So Kates heading out early on Friday night...


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Black Patent So Kates heading out early on Friday night...



Wow! Simply...Wow! So pretty, Stilly!


----------



## dianalondontv

so so beautiful, shoes and wearer as always xx


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Black Patent So Kates heading out early on Friday night...




Lovely combo.


----------



## stilly

DebbiNC said:


> Wow! Simply...Wow! So pretty, Stilly!


 


dianalondontv said:


> so so beautiful, shoes and wearer as always xx


 


Christchrist said:


> Lovely combo.


 
Thanks *Debbi, diana* & *CC*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Black Python Piggies...
I've wanted a pair of these for quite a while...


----------



## 8seventeen19

stilly said:


> My new Black Python Piggies...
> I've wanted a pair of these for quite a while...



Beautiful!  So which is your favorite, So Kate or Pigalle?


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> My new Black Python Piggies...
> I've wanted a pair of these for quite a while...


They are beautiful stilly!!  Congrats!


----------



## twosmallwonders

stilly said:


> Black Patent So Kates heading out early on Friday night...



So gorgeous the whole ensemble I live this dress or is it a skirt? Anyway fab just fab!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My new Black Python Piggies...
> I've wanted a pair of these for quite a while...



Those are super hot!


----------



## stilly

shoeaddictklw said:


> Beautiful!  So which is your favorite, So Kate or Pigalle?


 


beagly911 said:


> They are beautiful stilly!!  Congrats!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are super hot!


 
Thanks so much *shoeaddictklw, beagly* and* Lav*!!!
I love both the So Kates and Pigalles.
Please don't make me choose between them...


----------



## stilly

twosmallwonders said:


> So gorgeous the whole ensemble I live this dress or is it a skirt? Anyway fab just fab!


 
Thanks *twosmallwonders*!
Its a fit & flair dress from Taylor with a black cardi


----------



## stilly

My well traveled Black Patent Pigalle 120's today...


----------



## BattyBugs

Very pretty, Stilly.


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> My new Black Python Piggies...
> I've wanted a pair of these for quite a while...




I love that shoe. I wish I knew my size when it came out. Totally missed out


----------



## stilly

BattyBugs said:


> Very pretty, Stilly.


 
Thanks *Batty*!!!



Christchrist said:


> I love that shoe. I wish I knew my size when it came out. Totally missed out


 
Thanks *CC*!
My dbf actually got them off eBay for me as a surprise gift.
I've been trying to track down a pair for a long while.
They're really a nice change from the basic black!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My well traveled Black Patent Pigalle 120's today...



Classic! Yum!


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

stilly said:


> My new Black Python Piggies...
> I've wanted a pair of these for quite a while...



Oh my they are so gorgeous and fab!
I'm a sucker for exotics, they are so chic and classy, you look lovely!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Classic! Yum!


 


LuluBleueNuit said:


> Oh my they are so gorgeous and fab!
> I'm a sucker for exotics, they are so chic and classy, you look lovely!


 
Thanks so much *Lav* & *Lulu*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Kid So Kates with a Houndstooth Mini Dress...


----------



## JadeVetti

Love it. Just love them--


----------



## Chanieish

Those python piggies are awesome!!! Python is my new love


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Black Kid So Kates with a Houndstooth Mini Dress...




So very pretty!


----------



## stilly

JadeVetti said:


> Love it. Just love them--


 


Chanieish said:


> Those python piggies are awesome!!! Python is my new love


 


DebbiNC said:


> So very pretty!


 
Thanks *Jade, Chanieish* & *Debbi*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Black Patent V-Neck 120's


----------



## anniethecat

Beautiful Stilly!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Love those!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My new Black Patent V-Neck 120's



BEautiful combination!


----------



## Mrs. MFH

Love


----------



## beagly911

They are beautiful stilly!!  I love the dress too!


----------



## millux

Wow, stilly! You really inspire me to dress more femininely & get more use from my CLs. They are all just beautiful on you, I can't believe how thin the heel is on the So Kates! :o


----------



## stilly

anniethecat said:


> Beautiful Stilly!


 


LouboutinHottie said:


> Love those!!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> BEautiful combination!


 


Mrs. MFH said:


> Love


 


beagly911 said:


> They are beautiful stilly!!  I love the dress too!


 


millux said:


> Wow, stilly! You really inspire me to dress more femininely & get more use from my CLs. They are all just beautiful on you, I can't believe how thin the heel is on the So Kates! :o


 
Thanks so much *annie, LouboutinHottie, Lav, Mrs. MFH, beagly* & *millux*!!!


----------



## stilly

Grege Patent Spike Piggies...


----------



## shoeshoeshoes

stilly said:


> Grege Patent Spike Piggies...


They look beautiful!
Thank you for the photos!


----------



## hhl4vr

stilly said:


> My new Black Patent V-Neck 120's


 
A couple days late, but I love these very much.


----------



## Louboutin Cat

Stunning. Have enjoyed your photos and told myself that once I register again (lost my login info from years back), I'd post and share how much I love your photos and collections. 

It's just fab. Thank you and please keep on sharing.


----------



## stilly

shoeshoeshoes said:


> They look beautiful!
> Thank you for the photos!


 


hhl4vr said:


> A couple days late, but I love these very much.


 


Louboutin Cat said:


> Stunning. Have enjoyed your photos and told myself that once I register again (lost my login info from years back), I'd post and share how much I love your photos and collections.
> 
> It's just fab. Thank you and please keep on sharing.


 
Thanks *shoeshoeshoes, hhl4vr* & *Louboutin Cat*!!!


----------



## Crazyaboutblue

Those black python pigalles!!


----------



## stilly

Crazyaboutblue said:


> Those black python pigalles!!


 
Thanks so much *Crazyaboutblue*!!!


----------



## stilly

Purple Piggies Today...


----------



## Onye54

Ugh....can you turn your closet into a museum so I can just pay for admission and bask in all it's amazing shoe glory!?


----------



## Louboutin Cat

I finally pulled the trigger on the piggies. Got both 100 and 120. Both are enroute. Sizing wise, well, I did the best I could based on my experience with So Kate and what info has been listed here. Ether way, it's my long way of saying that my first pair of piggies are cause of you and photos. 

I hope I can rock them like you do.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Purple Piggies Today...


  Now that colour I love as well as your skirt and top.


----------



## Chanieish

That's a beautiful saturated purple stilly!

Can I make a request for just picks? It's on its way to me and I've looked for so long! My UHG


----------



## stilly

Onye54 said:


> Ugh....can you turn your closet into a museum so I can just pay for admission and bask in all it's amazing shoe glory!?


 


Louboutin Cat said:


> I finally pulled the trigger on the piggies. Got both 100 and 120. Both are enroute. Sizing wise, well, I did the best I could based on my experience with So Kate and what info has been listed here. Ether way, it's my long way of saying that my first pair of piggies are cause of you and photos.
> 
> I hope I can rock them like you do.


 


Kayapo97 said:


> Now that colour I love as well as your skirt and top.


 


Chanieish said:


> That's a beautiful saturated purple stilly!
> 
> Can I make a request for just picks? It's on its way to me and I've looked for so long! My UHG


 

Thanks so much *Onye, Louboutin Cat, Kayapo* & *Chanieish*!!!


----------



## stilly

An updated So Kate family Photo...
(my Grenadine Geo 120's snuck in as well...they're a Kate step sister...)


----------



## beagly911

You are looking gorgeous stilly!!  Your So Kate collection is fantastic!


----------



## gee_gee

WOW!!! What an amazing So Kate collection!!


----------



## millux

Wow....


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> An updated So Kate family Photo...
> (my Grenadine Geo 120's snuck in as well...they're a Kate step sister...)


 
OMG Stilly I knew your collection was growing rapidly but wow!!!

Lovely of course


----------



## Tivo

Stilly do you think you'll ever post a picture of your shoe closet? I'd love to see how you store all your beautiful treasures!


----------



## happycatie

Wow! You sure have the most amazing louboutin stilleto collection on this forum.  I noticed that you are still wearing the very first black patent piggy.   How do you take care of the patent leather? I  found after several walk, the leather are not as shiny as it was.  Here are some of my loubis.  Sex120 is my fav


----------



## Louboutin Cat

No one has a piggy collection like you, Stilly!


----------



## Chanieish

I should have known that you have every color of So Kates! 

Hoping that nude pair gets another outfit pairing soon!


----------



## stilly

Tivo said:


> Stilly do you think you'll ever post a picture of your shoe closet? I'd love to see how you store all your beautiful treasures!


 
If you go back a ways on my thread you can see a picture of my closet. I have so many pairs at this point though I can't get them all to fit in one picture...


----------



## stilly

happycatie said:


> Wow! You sure have the most amazing louboutin stilleto collection on this forum.  I noticed that you are still wearing the very first black patent piggy.   How do you take care of the patent leather? I  found after several walk, the leather are not as shiny as it was.  Here are some of my loubis.  Sex120 is my fav


 
Thanks* happycatie*!!!

Love your Black Patents!!!

I don't really find the patents need much taking care of which is why I like them. I'll wipe them with a wet paper towel occasionally. I've heard Windex works but I'd be careful with any chemicals.


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> You are looking gorgeous stilly!!  Your So Kate collection is fantastic!


 


gee_gee said:


> WOW!!! What an amazing So Kate collection!!


 


millux said:


> Wow....


 


Kayapo97 said:


> OMG Stilly I knew your collection was growing rapidly but wow!!!
> 
> Lovely of course


 


Louboutin Cat said:


> No one has a piggy collection like you, Stilly!


 


Chanieish said:


> I should have known that you have every color of So Kates!
> 
> Hoping that nude pair gets another outfit pairing soon!


 

Thanks *beagly, gee_gee, millux, Kayapo, Louboutin Cat & Chanieish*!!!


----------



## stilly

Beige Bananas with jeans from Casual Friday last week...


----------



## Kayapo97

Tivo said:


> Stilly do you think you'll ever post a picture of your shoe closet? I'd love to see how you store all your beautiful treasures!


 
Tivo.

Hehe, I think its much more than one closet, or even room, what do you think!!! I think it would need lots of pictures.


----------



## DebbiNC

Stilly, love the "So Kate" pic. They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Tivo

Kayapo97 said:


> Tivo.
> 
> Hehe, I think its much more than one closet, or even room, what do you think!!! I think it would need lots of pictures.


 
I imagine it would need to resemble a small boutique, lol! Lot's of display cases, shelves and mirrors. Plus cushy day beds and chaise lounges...with a refrigerated champagne cooler. In other words...my dream closet! Thanks for letting me project!


----------



## stilly

My Black Patent So Kates...


----------



## Mariqueen

omg your outfit in those pics is absolutely ADORABLE


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Tivo.
> 
> Hehe, I think its much more than one closet, or even room, what do you think!!! I think it would need lots of pictures.


 


Tivo said:


> I imagine it would need to resemble a small boutique, lol! Lot's of display cases, shelves and mirrors. Plus cushy day beds and chaise lounges...with a refrigerated champagne cooler. In other words...my dream closet! Thanks for letting me project!


 
Sadly its nothing that fancy. I'm not ready to compete with Paris Hilton yet!
Its just piles of brown boxes stacked up in a large walk-in closet. I still keep most of my CL's in the boxes to keep the dust off them but I always have pairs all around the bedroom as I wear them.


----------



## stilly

Mariqueen said:


> omg your outfit in those pics is absolutely ADORABLE


 
Thanks *Mariqueen*!!!
The mini skirt at got at Nordstroms and its made of really stiff fabric so it always flares out. Its kind of unique.


----------



## BattyBugs

Wow Stilly, what a beautiful group of So Kate's.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My Black Patent So Kates...



Pretty!


----------



## NeonLights

stilly said:


> An updated So Kate family Photo...
> (my Grenadine Geo 120's snuck in as well...they're a Kate step sister...)



All the kates sitting so pretty .. Though geo steals the show 

Suspect many more so Kate's to come!


----------



## stilly

BattyBugs said:


> Wow Stilly, what a beautiful group of So Kate's.


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Pretty!


 


NeonLights said:


> All the kates sitting so pretty .. Though geo steals the show
> 
> Suspect many more so Kate's to come!


 
Thanks *Batty, Lav & Neon*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Lady Lynchs for Thanksgiving dinner...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Black Patent Lady Lynchs for Thanksgiving dinner...



I haven't seen lady lynchs for a while. Do they fit like the pigalle?


----------



## ifinena

stilly said:


> Black Patent Lady Lynchs for Thanksgiving dinner...




Ohh how beautiful!!! I love the LadyLynch look. I know I'm in the minority here and I know you love your pointy Pigalles and even pointier SoKates Stilly. But I just can't avoid admiring how much more dainty-er and contained the look with LadyLynches is!! With your legs, even ugly shoes would look good, but with LadyLynches? Perfection!


----------



## DeMiau

Another shoe on our wantlist. Think I saw them somewhere in a bright sunny yellow patent but not in 39.


----------



## BattyBugs

Hot!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I haven't seen lady lynchs for a while. Do they fit like the pigalle?


 
Yes the same sizing as Pigalle 120's for me.
They're a little more comfy and easier to wear than Pigalles.
I find them conservative with the little round toe but then still sexy with the 120mm heel.
I just got these a few weeks ago to add to my nude pair.



ifinena said:


> Ohh how beautiful!!! I love the LadyLynch look. I know I'm in the minority here and I know you love your pointy Pigalles and even pointier SoKates Stilly. But I just can't avoid admiring how much more dainty-er and contained the look with LadyLynches is!! With your legs, even ugly shoes would look good, but with LadyLynches? Perfection!


 
Thanks *ifinena*!
Yes I love the Lady Lynches as well. This is my 2nd pair.
The little round toe and 120mm high heel is a great combination.
They're a nice change of pace from my pointy toe Pigalles and So Kates.



DeMiau said:


> Another shoe on our wantlist. Think I saw them somewhere in a bright sunny yellow patent but not in 39.


 


BattyBugs said:


> Hot!


 
Thanks *DeMiau & Batty*!
I love to get the Yellow Lady Lynches if I could find them...


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

stilly said:


> An updated So Kate family Photo...
> (my Grenadine Geo 120's snuck in as well...they're a Kate step sister...)



:worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy: gurlll very admirable


----------



## stilly

shoesshoeshoes said:


> :worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy: gurlll very admirable


 
Thanks *shoesshoesshoes*!!!


----------



## stilly

My Black & Gold Duvette 120s on a sunny day...


----------



## DebbiNC

Simply stunning!


----------



## martinaa

stilly said:


> My Black & Gold Duvette 120s on a sunny day...



I love that shoe!


----------



## stilly

DebbiNC said:


> Simply stunning!





martinaa said:


> I love that shoe!




Thanks* Debbi & martinaa*!!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Aquamarine So Kates...


----------



## lovelymelon

looks so gorgeous&#65281;


----------



## Chanieish

You look fantastic! Amazing color on you!


----------



## BattyBugs

Stilly, I believe you much be the queen of pointy toed stilettos. Gorgeous!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> My Black & Gold Duvette 120s on a sunny day...


You ROCK!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> My new Aquamarine So Kates...


I was going to forego these, but now you are making me want them!!!  ARGH!!!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My new Aquamarine So Kates...


 
Stilly,

love the shoes and dress.

 I know your closet is rather spread out but surely by now you must have a specific pair of shoes for every outfit and are they generally organised that way or do you have to rummage through your shoes everytime you want to match an outfit?


----------



## BagBragger

Where the hell do you live and why isn't it cold?  Those are soooo beautiful....makes me look forward to spring!


----------



## Tivo

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I was going to forego these, but now you are making me want them!!!  ARGH!!!!!


I'm starting to think I need them too!


----------



## anniethecat

Stilly you are now the queen of So Kate in addition to Pigalle!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My new Aquamarine So Kates...



The color is gorgeous!


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> You ROCK!!!





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I was going to forego these, but now you are making me want them!!!  ARGH!!!!!





BagBragger said:


> Where the hell do you live and why isn't it cold?  Those are soooo beautiful....makes me look forward to spring!





Tivo said:


> I'm starting to think I need them too!





anniethecat said:


> Stilly you are now the queen of So Kate in addition to Pigalle!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> The color is gorgeous!




Thanks so much *Helen, BagBragger, Tivo, annie* and *Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Stilly,
> 
> love the shoes and dress.
> 
> I know your closet is rather spread out but surely by now you must have a specific pair of shoes for every outfit and are they generally organised that way or do you have to rummage through your shoes everytime you want to match an outfit?




No I just pick the shoes each day to go with the outfit. My CL's occupy one section of my closet and I have them organized into 4 sections...Pigalles, So Kates, 150+'s and Other CL's. I keep 95% of them in the boxes.


More often however, I pick the CL's to wear first and then decide on the best dress, skirt or top to wear with them. A lot of my clothes are bought specifically to wear with a pair of CL's I've bought.


----------



## stilly

Fresh from Barneys, my new Silver So Kates got to go out this weekend...


----------



## Klb2

Beautiful as always. All hail!!!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Fresh from Barneys, my new Silver So Kates got to go out this weekend...




You're going Kate crazy. Ha


----------



## Tivo

So lovely!


----------



## BattyBugs

Love your strategy, Stilly.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> No I just pick the shoes each day to go with the outfit. My CL's occupy one section of my closet and I have them organized into 4 sections...Pigalles, So Kates, 150+'s and Other CL's. I keep 95% of them in the boxes.
> 
> 
> More often however, I pick the CL's to wear first and then decide on the best dress, skirt or top to wear with them. A lot of my clothes are bought specifically to wear with a pair of CL's I've bought.


Stilly

I do exactly the same as you do!  I chose the shoes I want to wear for the day then I decide on the outfit that goes with them.  CLs come first over all others hahaha!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Fresh from Barneys, my new Silver So Kates got to go out this weekend...



THey are lovely!!!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Fresh from Barneys, my new Silver So Kates got to go out this weekend...


Those So Kates are gorgeous!!  I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one that picks the shoes first and then the outfit for the day!!  LOL


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> Fresh from Barneys, my new Silver So Kates got to go out this weekend...


 
they look so elegant and glamorous, but still so sexy with the toe cleavage; perfect high heel for xmas !


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> Fresh from Barneys, my new Silver So Kates got to go out this weekend...


Love these on you Stilly!  Congrats!
How do you find walking around in So Kates vs Pigalle 120s by the way?
Do you fine the So Kates to be easier to break in and walk?  Would they be more of an every day shoe where the Pigalles will be for special occasions going forward?


----------



## MvGalloway

Stilly your collection is AWESOME!!!... I have a question, will you be purchasing the "New" Pigalle?


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Love these on you Stilly!  Congrats!
> How do you find walking around in So Kates vs Pigalle 120s by the way?
> Do you fine the So Kates to be easier to break in and walk?  Would they be more of an every day shoe where the Pigalles will be for special occasions going forward?




Thanks *Helen*!
I actually find the So Kates a little easier to wear than the Pigalle 120s.
They're a bit more comfy and seem more stable despite the skinny heel.
I wear my Pigalles all the time (work, dinners out, etc.) and the So Kates are following suit.


----------



## stilly

MvGalloway said:


> Stilly your collection is AWESOME!!!... I have a question, will you be purchasing the "New" Pigalle?




Thanks *MvGalloway*!!!


I can't say I'm a big fan of the "New Pigalle"
It looks like its lost the low cut profile and the heel seems a lot thicker.
I think they may be trying to make them more wearable and appeal to a wider audience.


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> You're going Kate crazy. Ha





Tivo said:


> So lovely!





BattyBugs said:


> Love your strategy, Stilly.





Lavenderduckiez said:


> THey are lovely!!!!





beagly911 said:


> Those So Kates are gorgeous!!  I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one that picks the shoes first and then the outfit for the day!!  LOL





peggy13 said:


> they look so elegant and glamorous, but still so sexy with the toe cleavage; perfect high heel for xmas !





Thanks so much *CC, Tivo, Batty, Lav, beagly* & *peggy*!!! 


This is actually the first pair of metallic shoes I've ever owned aside from the my Black & Gold Duvettes. I have to wear the Bronze So Kates next...


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Stilly
> 
> I do exactly the same as you do!  I chose the shoes I want to wear for the day then I decide on the outfit that goes with them.  CLs come first over all others hahaha!!!





I have a few pairs of CLs waiting in the wings for the perfect outfit...Bronze So Kates, Corazan So Kates, Grenadine Geos, Black & Gold Glitter Love Me's, Black Kid Derbys...


Too much work and not enough CL time lately...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> Thanks *Helen*!
> I actually find the So Kates a little easier to wear than the Pigalle 120s.
> They're a bit more comfy and seem more stable despite the skinny heel.
> I wear my Pigalles all the time (work, dinners out, etc.) and the So Kates are following suit.



I wish I can strut them like you do Stilly!!!  My pinkies has been giving me loads of problems that I have all these pairs waiting yet I can't wear em much so they are all remaining all brand new!!!  UGH!

Ultimate decision ... If you had the same color in both styles and were to let go either one, which would you let go? The Pigalle 120s or the So Kates?

I seriously need to clear out my inventory sometime I think ...YIKES!


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I wish I can strut them like you do Stilly!!!  My pinkies has been giving me loads of problems that I have all these pairs waiting yet I can't wear em much so they are all remaining all brand new!!!  UGH!
> 
> Ultimate decision ... If you had the same color in both styles and were to let go either one, which would you let go? The Pigalle 120s or the So Kates?
> 
> I seriously need to clear out my inventory sometime I think ...YIKES!




Right now, I favor the So Kates over the Piggie 120s.
They're easier to wear and I like the skinnier heel.


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> You're going Kate crazy. Ha




I seem to have amassed a dozen pairs of So Kates since August.
That's totally out of control but I just love the style.
I've already worn out the heel tips on the Black Kids and Nudes and have to have them replaced soon.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> I have a few pairs of CLs waiting in the wings for the perfect outfit...Bronze So Kates, Corazan So Kates, Grenadine Geos, Black & Gold Glitter Love Me's, Black Kid Derbys...
> 
> 
> Too much work and not enough CL time lately...



Oh Stilly!!!  I can't wait to see you post them in your thread!  So much fun and eye candy!!!
I have the Bronze So Kates too -  yay twins!  They are gorgeous arent they!!!  I love the Love Mes too and have them in black and nude both in 100s and 120s.  Yes crazy, but love em to the point that I wanted 100s for every day wear.  I cant do 120s like you do on a daily basis!!! (but havent worn any of em yet either drrrrrhhh)


----------



## Chanieish

Fantastic outfit stilly!

Glad to hear that you are wearing your so kates out a lot!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> I seem to have amassed a dozen pairs of So Kates since August.
> That's totally out of control but I just love the style.
> I've already worn out the heel tips on the Black Kids and Nudes and have to have them replaced soon.




Gosh I wish I could say that. So Kate hates me. I tried it and it just doesn't like my feet


----------



## crystalhowlett

Christchrist said:


> Gosh I wish I could say that. So Kate hates me. I tried it and it just doesn't like my feet




I don't believe that CC 

I haven't jumped on the So Kate wagon yet but..... It's very tempting after seeing everyone & STILLY in them!


----------



## crystalhowlett

stilly said:


> My new Black Patent V-Neck 120's




AaaaaKkkkkk Stilly I'm so jealous. &#128584;I totally wanted these and then forgot about them. Thanks for reminding me. I wanted the red patent after seeing Jessica Alba in them in S/S  

You look great in them!! I like your mustard skirt/dress too. Very pretty color.  I haven't been on TPF much. I will have to go back a bit. I know there are more heels to drool over, I haven't seen.


----------



## wannaprada

crystalhowlett said:


> I don't believe that CC
> 
> I haven't jumped on the So Kate wagon yet but..... It's very tempting after seeing everyone & STILLY in them!




I think the So Kate is wayy more comfortable thank the Pigalle!! I love it!


----------



## west of the sun

with the advent of the new pigalle, looking through all the pages of your thread reminds me what a beautiful shoe (and pair of legs!) should look like, so much gorgeousness!


----------



## Tivo

stilly said:


> Pigalle 120s in Black Patent with a White House Black Market ruffled polka dot dress


Stilly I love this polka dot dress! Do you still wear it? Where did you get it?


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Oh Stilly!!!  I can't wait to see you post them in your thread!  So much fun and eye candy!!!
> I have the Bronze So Kates too -  yay twins!  They are gorgeous arent they!!!  I love the Love Mes too and have them in black and nude both in 100s and 120s.  Yes crazy, but love em to the point that I wanted 100s for every day wear.  I cant do 120s like you do on a daily basis!!! (but havent worn any of em yet either drrrrrhhh)





Chanieish said:


> Fantastic outfit stilly!
> 
> Glad to hear that you are wearing your so kates out a lot!





crystalhowlett said:


> AaaaaKkkkkk Stilly I'm so jealous. &#128584;I totally wanted these and then forgot about them. Thanks for reminding me. I wanted the red patent after seeing Jessica Alba in them in S/S
> 
> You look great in them!! I like your mustard skirt/dress too. Very pretty color.  I haven't been on TPF much. I will have to go back a bit. I know there are more heels to drool over, I haven't seen.




Thanks* Helen, Chanieish* & *crystal*!!!


----------



## stilly

Tivo said:


> Stilly I love this polka dot dress! Do you still wear it? Where did you get it?





Thanks *Tivo*. 
I haven't worn this dress in a while. 
Its from White House Black Market from a few seasons ago.


----------



## stilly

My Rouge Noir So Kates...


----------



## Tivo

stilly said:


> My Rouge Noir So Kates...


Gorgeous!


----------



## The_Creole_King

Stunning as per usual.


----------



## domates

stilly, what size are you? your shoes always look very delicate


----------



## west of the sun

absolutely beautiful


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> My Rouge Noir So Kates...



In your vast collection, the "So Kates" have become my absolute fav! So pretty!


----------



## stilly

domates said:


> stilly, what size are you? your shoes always look very delicate




Thanks!
I'm usually a 40...but I wish I was a more delicate 36...:giggles:


----------



## stilly

DebbiNC said:


> In your vast collection, the "So Kates" have become my absolute fav! So pretty!




Thanks *Debbi*!!!
I'm absolutely loving the So Kates as of late...


----------



## stilly

Tivo said:


> Gorgeous!





The_Creole_King said:


> Stunning as per usual.





west of the sun said:


> absolutely beautiful




Thanks so much *Tivo, The_Creole_ King* & *west of the sun*!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My Rouge Noir So Kates...



Very pretty!


----------



## BattyBugs

Nice!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very pretty!





BattyBugs said:


> Nice!




Thanks *Lav *& *Batty*!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore my Red Alti 160's to a Holiday Party on Sunday. After standing in them for 3+ hours, my feet were feeling tired and I had to switch to my Red Jimmy Choo Anouks which felt like slippers by comparison...


----------



## Tivo

Super sexy! I've heard the Alti style is a very difficult shoe to stand/walk in. They remind me of the Bianca's however. But I find Bianca to be a very comfy shoe.


----------



## Designed_One

Stilly aren't you freezing!?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> I wore my Red Alti 160's to a Holiday Party on Sunday. After standing in them for 3+ hours, my feet were feeling tired and I had to switch to my Red Jimmy Choo Anouks which felt like slippers by comparison...


Man, these are gorgeous!!!  AWESOME!!!  Never seen them in red
Altis are tough shoes to wear.  Did you take em TTS?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Designed_One said:


> Stilly aren't you freezing!?


Bahahaha!!!  Beauty requires pain and even the heart to brave the cold I guess


----------



## Chanieish

Question stilly:

Did you get your patent So Kates in the same size as your suede Geos?

I fit the Geos in 37 very well after minor stretching, but could barely get my foot into a 37 when I tried them on at Barneys. My feet may have been quite swollen from tons of walking that day.

What do you think? Should I go for the patent So Kates in 37 if I am a 37 in suede Geo? Thank you!


----------



## stilly

Tivo said:


> Super sexy! I've heard the Alti style is a very difficult shoe to stand/walk in. They remind me of the Bianca's however. But I find Bianca to be a very comfy shoe.




Thanks *Tivo*!!!


With 160 heel and the small toe box the Altis can be a bit of a challenge.
They definitely aren't as comfy as the Biancas.
I usually don't stand in them for long periods but I wanted to wear the Red for the holiday.


----------



## stilly

Designed_One said:


> Stilly aren't you freezing!?





HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Bahahaha!!!  Beauty requires pain and even the heart to brave the cold I guess




I wasn't outside that long in them...it was warm indoors at the party!


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Man, these are gorgeous!!!  AWESOME!!!  Never seen them in red
> Altis are tough shoes to wear.  Did you take em TTS?





Thanks *Helen*!!!


Yes they fit TTS. The Red is a color from a few years back.
The toebox squishes your toes a bit and the heel is pretty high if you're standing or walking a lot but I manage...


----------



## stilly

Chanieish said:


> Question stilly:
> 
> Did you get your patent So Kates in the same size as your suede Geos?
> 
> I fit the Geos in 37 very well after minor stretching, but could barely get my foot into a 37 when I tried them on at Barneys. My feet may have been quite swollen from tons of walking that day.
> 
> What do you think? Should I go for the patent So Kates in 37 if I am a 37 in suede Geo? Thank you!




Yes I got the Geos TTS and the same size as my So Kates.
You might want to try them again.
They're made from the same last as the So Kates so they should fit the same.
CL's can vary on size a bit from shoe to shoe since they're handmade.
Good Luck!


----------



## NeonLights

stilly said:


> I wore my Red Alti 160's to a Holiday Party on Sunday. After standing in them for 3+ hours, my feet were feeling tired and I had to switch to my Red Jimmy Choo Anouks which felt like slippers by comparison...



I think the Anouks are torture after an hour in them - you are the master!

You were looking amazing for the festive season!


----------



## BattyBugs

I love the red!


----------



## stilly

NeonLights said:


> I think the Anouks are torture after an hour in them - you are the master!
> 
> You were looking amazing for the festive season!





BattyBugs said:


> I love the red!




Thanks *Neon* & *Batty*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots. 
These are essentially the So Kate in a boot form.
 They're beautifully made of one piece of calf leather with no seams.


----------



## akillian24

stilly said:


> My new Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots.
> These are essentially the So Kate in a boot form.
> They're beautifully made of one piece of calf leather with no seams.



Stilly.. those are ridic! I love them.  I love your whole outfit.


----------



## Tivo

stilly said:


> My new Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots.
> These are essentially the So Kate in a boot form.
> They're beautifully made of one piece of calf leather with no seams.


:rockettes:


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> My new Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots.
> These are essentially the So Kate in a boot form.
> They're beautifully made of one piece of calf leather with no seams.


They are gorgeous stilly!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My new Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots.
> These are essentially the So Kate in a boot form.
> They're beautifully made of one piece of calf leather with no seams.


Nice to see you wear a pair of boots - lovely addition.


----------



## stellaking

They look gorgeous on you Stilly!
Aren't you gonna be cold without tights&#65311;


----------



## MvGalloway

stilly said:


> My new Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots.
> These are essentially the So Kate in a boot form.
> They're beautifully made of one piece of calf leather with no seams.




Wow!...very nice boots! &#128516;


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> My new Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots.
> These are essentially the So Kate in a boot form.
> They're beautifully made of one piece of calf leather with no seams.




I'm speechless...they are simply awesome!  Merry Christmas!:xtree:


----------



## Luv n bags

Gorgeous boots!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My new Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots.
> These are essentially the So Kate in a boot form.
> They're beautifully made of one piece of calf leather with no seams.



Boot are very pretty!


----------



## NeonLights

stilly said:


> My new Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots.
> These are essentially the So Kate in a boot form.
> They're beautifully made of one piece of calf leather with no seams.



I don't think I've ever seen you in boots!!


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> They are gorgeous stilly!! Congrats!!


 


Kayapo97 said:


> Nice to see you wear a pair of boots - lovely addition.


 


MvGalloway said:


> Wow!...very nice boots! &#55357;&#56836;


 


DebbiNC said:


> I'm speechless...they are simply awesome! Merry Christmas!:xtree:


 


tigertrixie said:


> Gorgeous boots!!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Boot are very pretty!


 
Thanks so much *beagly, Kayapo, MvGalloway, Debbi, tiger* and *Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

stellaking said:


> They look gorgeous on you Stilly!
> Aren't you gonna be cold without tights&#65311;


 
Thanks *stellaking*!
I wear them with and without tights at different times.
It was in the 50's that day so I decided to skip the tights.


----------



## stilly

NeonLights said:


> I don't think I've ever seen you in boots!!


 
Thanks *Neon*!!! 
I actually own lots of pairs of boots but only a few pairs of CL boots.
The pricing on CL boots is a little prohibitive.

I bop around in riding boots a lot in the cold winter months.


----------



## annamoon

stilly said:


> My new Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots.
> These are essentially the So Kate in a boot form.
> They're beautifully made of one piece of calf leather with no seams.



Boots look fab and such a perfect looking fit, they look so soft and super shape.

Merry Christmas to everyone and Hope Santa brought many new lobbies!!


----------



## anniethecat

Beautiful boots Stilly!


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> Boots look fab and such a perfect looking fit, they look so soft and super shape.
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone and Hope Santa brought many new lobbies!!





anniethecat said:


> Beautiful boots Stilly!




Thanks *annamoon* & *annie*!!!


I hope everyone had a great holiday!!!


----------



## stilly

From Christmas Day, my Bronze Specchio So Kate 120's.
I've had these for a while now but this was there first venture out...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> From Christmas Day, my Bronze Specchio So Kate 120's.
> I've had these for a while now but this was there first venture out...




They are pretty. Don't they scratch easy?


----------



## west of the sun

Christmas embodied in a shoe! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> They are pretty. Don't they scratch easy?




Thanks *CC!*

I've only worn them once so "so far so good".
You all advised me against them and I was intending on returning them but I love the color and never could bring myself to send them back.


If I'm careful and only wear them for special occasions I'm hoping they will last a little while. They came with a small scuff on the back so its not like they're perfect anyway.


----------



## stilly

west of the sun said:


> Christmas embodied in a shoe! Absolutely gorgeous!




Thanks *west of the sun*!!!


----------



## stilly

My Grenadine Suede Geo Pumps...


----------



## Tivo

stilly said:


> My Grenadine Suede Geo Pumps...


I want a pair of those so bad! That color is amazing. They look great on you!

Do you have a pair of red Dos Noeuds Stilly? If so would you wear them and post pics one day?


----------



## berrydiva

stilly said:


> My Grenadine Suede Geo Pumps...


These look great on you! Now I'm a little mad that I passed up a pair I just saw on sale.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> From Christmas Day, my Bronze Specchio So Kate 120's.
> I've had these for a while now but this was there first venture out...


Oh wow those look spectacular Stilly.


----------



## NeonLights

stilly said:


> My Grenadine Suede Geo Pumps...



I think i just let out a gasp when i saw these! 

These are smashing it.. i looove these. 

Amazing stilly!


----------



## hhl4vr

stilly said:


> From Christmas Day, my Bronze Specchio So Kate 120's.
> I've had these for a while now but this was there first venture out...


 
They look absolutely stunning. I love that colour and hope they last you awhile.


----------



## stilly

Tivo said:


> I want a pair of those so bad! That color is amazing. They look great on you!
> 
> Do you have a pair of red Dos Noeuds Stilly? If so would you wear them and post pics one day?




Thanks *Tivo*!!!


Unfortunately I don't have the Dos Noeuds. I was close to buying them at one point but I never went through with it...


----------



## stilly

berrydiva said:


> These look great on you! Now I'm a little mad that I passed up a pair I just saw on sale.





Kayapo97 said:


> Oh wow those look spectacular Stilly.





NeonLights said:


> I think i just let out a gasp when i saw these!
> 
> These are smashing it.. i looove these.
> 
> Amazing stilly!





hhl4vr said:


> They look absolutely stunning. I love that colour and hope they last you awhile.




Thanks so much *berrydiva, Kayapo, Neon* &* hhl4vr*!!!


----------



## akillian24

Stilly  - I'm so selfishly happy you have the bronze SKs. I wanted them soooo bad but am far too irresponsible to own them.  Now I can live vicariously through you.  They look stunning, on you!


----------



## Chanieish

stilly said:


> My Grenadine Suede Geo Pumps...



One of my favorite shoes, and you looking fabulous in it!


----------



## Grace123

Waiting to see what you wear tonight...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My Grenadine Suede Geo Pumps...



Those are beautiful! How is the comfort level in those?


----------



## Mrs. MFH

stilly said:


> My Grenadine Suede Geo Pumps...




Hot mama! Gorgeous as always Stilly!


----------



## LolasCloset

The bronze SKs and the grenadine Geos are soooo beautiful. And the red Altis! Love! Spectacular as always, Stilly!


----------



## stilly

akillian24 said:


> Stilly  - I'm so selfishly happy you have the bronze SKs. I wanted them soooo bad but am far too irresponsible to own them.  Now I can live vicariously through you.  They look stunning, on you!





Chanieish said:


> One of my favorite shoes, and you looking fabulous in it!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are beautiful! How is the comfort level in those?





Mrs. MFH said:


> Hot mama! Gorgeous as always Stilly!





LolasCloset said:


> The bronze SKs and the grenadine Geos are soooo beautiful. And the red Altis! Love! Spectacular as always, Stilly!





Thanks so much *akillian, Chanieish, Lav, Mrs. MFH* & *LolasCloset*!!!


----------



## Ladyintheshoe

Stilly, with all of these gorgeous CLs, you must have an amazing shoe closet/room. Can we see that?


----------



## stilly

Ladyintheshoe said:


> Stilly, with all of these gorgeous CLs, you must have an amazing shoe closet/room. Can we see that?




My closet really isn't that special. Its a bit of mess now but once I clean it up I'll post some pics. I don't have any extravagant way of displaying my CL's though...just neat stacks of brown boxes...


----------



## happycatie

stilly said:


> Thanks* happycatie*!!!
> 
> Love your Black Patents!!!
> 
> I don't really find the patents need much taking care of which is why I like them. I'll wipe them with a wet paper towel occasionally. I've heard Windex works but I'd be careful with any chemicals.


Thank you for your reply, stilly.  I'm thinking of buying a new pair, but can't decide which one to buy So Kate or another pigalle 120.  I like your So Kate, but a little concern the toebox might be too long for me.


----------



## stilly

I'm a little late with this post but here's my New Year's Eve outfit.

My bf and I decided to have a casual NYE with some friends. Just out for a burger, drinks and then some fireworks watching.

I thought my Silver So Kates were appropriate for the casual outing with a Gray Dress and Black Novelty Sweater from ModCloth.com.


----------



## stilly

I wanted to wear my new Anna Sui mini last night and my bf talked me into wearing my Rouge Noir So Kates despite the weather. I didn't have to walk in the snow but I was a little worried about taking a tumble on an icy patch in my CL's...


----------



## happycatie

stilly said:


> Wave "bye-bye" to the White Spike Piggies...this is probably their last harrah until next spring...


why are you selling the white spike pigalle? Do those spikes often hurt your feet?  I would like to buy them.  I'm a good home for them ^_^


----------



## BagBragger

stilly said:


> I'm a little late with this post but here's my New Year's Eve outfit.
> 
> My bf and I decided to have a casual NYE with some friends. Just out for a burger, drinks and then some fireworks watching.
> 
> I thought my Silver So Kates were appropriate for the casual outing with a Gray Dress and Black Novelty Sweater from ModCloth.com.




No snow Stilly?  How fortunate!!!  Rubber boots have been my friend the last two weeks.  Glad to see frigid weather isn't keep the red soles boxed up everywhere!  Even with a low key NYE you still looked pretty with FAB shoes!!!!


----------



## BagBragger

stilly said:


> I wanted to wear my new Anna Sui mini last night and my bf talked me into wearing my Rouge Noir So Kates despite the weather. I didn't have to walk in the snow but I was a little worried about taking a tumble on an icy patch in my CL's...




Never mind my last reply!  I typed too soon.  Still pretty Stilly!!!  

P.S. Even the snow is neat and pretty...it's a cold, wet, slushy mess in Chicago.  So glad seasons change!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I wanted to wear my new Anna Sui mini last night and my bf talked me into wearing my Rouge Noir So Kates despite the weather. I didn't have to walk in the snow but I was a little worried about taking a tumble on an icy patch in my CL's...



I like the mini, very stylish!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I'm a little late with this post but here's my New Year's Eve outfit.
> 
> My bf and I decided to have a casual NYE with some friends. Just out for a burger, drinks and then some fireworks watching.
> 
> I thought my Silver So Kates were appropriate for the casual outing with a Gray Dress and Black Novelty Sweater from ModCloth.com.





stilly said:


> I wanted to wear my new Anna Sui mini last night and my bf talked me into wearing my Rouge Noir So Kates despite the weather. I didn't have to walk in the snow but I was a little worried about taking a tumble on an icy patch in my CL's...


Both lovely looks stilly!!  You continue to up my style ante!!!


----------



## DebbiNC

Lovin' those "So Kates"!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I wanted to wear my new Anna Sui mini last night and my bf talked me into wearing my Rouge Noir So Kates despite the weather. I didn't have to walk in the snow but I was a little worried about taking a tumble on an icy patch in my CL's...


Oh lovely - no wonder that snow melted beneath your feet one hot combo, I hope you were warm enough!


----------



## stilly

happycatie said:


> why are you selling the white spike pigalle? Do those spikes often hurt your feet?  I would like to buy them.  I'm a good home for them ^_^




No I'm not selling the White Spike Piggies...just packing them away until spring. I'll let you know if I can ever bare to part with them...


----------



## stilly

BagBragger said:


> No snow Stilly?  How fortunate!!!  Rubber boots have been my friend the last two weeks.  Glad to see frigid weather isn't keep the red soles boxed up everywhere!  Even with a low key NYE you still looked pretty with FAB shoes!!!!




The snow held off until after NYE...but that didn't stop me this past weekend as we've seen! Its almost all melted now but getting really cold...not really ideal CL weather...


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are beautiful! How is the comfort level in those?




Thanks *Lav*!
The Geos are just as comfortable as the So Kates...better than Pigalle 120's in my opinion. I worry more about getting the suede dirty and scratching the Specchio spiked toe on these...


----------



## stilly

BagBragger said:


> No snow Stilly?  How fortunate!!!  Rubber boots have been my friend the last two weeks.  Glad to see frigid weather isn't keep the red soles boxed up everywhere!  Even with a low key NYE you still looked pretty with FAB shoes!!!!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> I like the mini, very stylish!





beagly911 said:


> Both lovely looks stilly!!  You continue to up my style ante!!!





DebbiNC said:


> Lovin' those "So Kates"!





Kayapo97 said:


> Oh lovely - no wonder that snow melted beneath your feet one hot combo, I hope you were warm enough!




Thanks *BagBragger, Lav, beagly, Debbi* & *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Thanks *Lav*!
> The Geos are just as comfortable as the So Kates...better than Pigalle 120's in my opinion. I worry more about getting the suede dirty and scratching the Specchio spiked toe on these...


I agree, suede are pretty hard for me to maintain.


----------



## 318Platinum

Stilly, how did you size in PP140? Same exact size as your Pigalle 120?


----------



## stilly

318Platinum said:


> Stilly, how did you size in PP140? Same exact size as your Pigalle 120?




I got them in the same size as my Pigalle 120's but they're still a little big. I'd say go another half size down from your Pigalle 120 size which is a full size down for me vs. my normal CL size.


----------



## stilly

My Black Crystal Python Piggies...


----------



## Louboutin Cat

stilly said:


> My Black Crystal Python Piggies...



Lovely!! Once again you are rocking it!


----------



## jalbs

All of your shoes are a dream! Where do you find the Plato 140?? Any idea if those are still available anywhere?


----------



## 318Platinum

jalbs said:


> All of your shoes are a dream! Where do you find the Plato 140?? Any idea if those are still available anywhere?




Yes, they are still available! I purchased mine from Horatio. Ask for Nichole. Tell her JorMarcus sent you! ;-D


----------



## 318Platinum

stilly said:


> I got them in the same size as my Pigalle 120's but they're still a little big. I'd say go another half size down from your Pigalle 120 size which is a full size down for me vs. my normal CL size.




Thank you for the response, Hunni. I have the nude ones now, but not sure if it's a keeper due to fit issues. I will know later on tonight if I will keep them or not.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My Black Crystal Python Piggies...



Python crystal piggies.. Yum


----------



## west of the sun

your bf did a good thing convincing you to wear those rouge noir so kates - absolutely stunning! and so are the piggies


----------



## DeMiau

Very beautiful shoe !!!


----------



## stilly

Louboutin Cat said:


> Lovely!! Once again you are rocking it!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Python crystal piggies.. Yum





DeMiau said:


> Very beautiful shoe !!!




Thanks so much *Louboutin Cat, Lav* & *DeMiau*!!!


----------



## stilly

jalbs said:


> All of your shoes are a dream! Where do you find the Plato 140?? Any idea if those are still available anywhere?




Thanks *jalbs*!
I think I got the Plato 140s from Saks but it was probably 2 years ago.


----------



## stilly

west of the sun said:


> your bf did a good thing convincing you to wear those rouge noir so kates - absolutely stunning! and so are the piggies




Thanks *west of the sun*!!!
I just love the color of the rouge noirs!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore the Nude Pigalle 120s to work last week...


----------



## stilly

Someone asked me if I ever wear my So Kates with pantyhose. Well here's my Black Suede So Kates with black pantyhose and a navy trenchcoat...


----------



## label24

stilly....I have a question for you??? what do you you think about the new(horrible) pigalle 120....would you buy in some new color of the spring season?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I wore the Nude Pigalle 120s to work last week...



The pigalle is always a classic!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Someone asked me if I ever wear my So Kates with pantyhose. Well here's my Black Suede So Kates with black pantyhose and a navy trenchcoat...



Beautiful trench coat. THe so kates with the panyhose looks really sharp. I like that


----------



## stilly

label24 said:


> stilly....I have a question for you??? what do you you think about the new(horrible) pigalle 120....would you buy in some new color of the spring season?


 
I'm not in love with them from the pictures I've seen but I just ordered a pair of the Blue Pythons to see them in person. It's a brighter blue that I don't have yet. I'll let you know how they...


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Beautiful trench coat. THe so kates with the panyhose looks really sharp. I like that


 
Thanks* Lav*!!!


----------



## label24

Thanks dear stilly, i will wait for your comments.

Xoxo
camila


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Someone asked me if I ever wear my So Kates with pantyhose. Well here's my Black Suede So Kates with black pantyhose and a navy trenchcoat...




Those "So Kates" are so pretty!


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> Someone asked me if I ever wear my So Kates with pantyhose. Well here's my Black Suede So Kates with black pantyhose and a navy trenchcoat...


hi stilly - yes i did ask. they look so sexy with these sheer black pantyhose, i think i will try that too as it gets so cold These days!!!


----------



## Louboutin Cat

stilly said:


> I wore the Nude Pigalle 120s to work last week...


What a classic. Just looks fabulous on you. Just fabulous.


----------



## stilly

DebbiNC said:


> Those "So Kates" are so pretty!


 


peggy13 said:


> hi stilly - yes i did ask. they look so sexy with these sheer black pantyhose, i think i will try that too as it gets so cold These days!!!


 


Louboutin Cat said:


> What a classic. Just looks fabulous on you. Just fabulous.


 
Thanks so much *Debbi, peggy* & *Louboutin Cat*!!!


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> I wore the Nude Pigalle 120s to work last week...





stilly said:


> Someone asked me if I ever wear my So Kates with pantyhose. Well here's my Black Suede So Kates with black pantyhose and a navy trenchcoat...


Fabulous looks stilly!!  You are my style icon!!


----------



## happycatie

stilly said:


> No I'm not selling the White Spike Piggies...just packing them away until spring. I'll let you know if I can ever bare to part with them...



Thank you


----------



## alvavy

stilly said:


> Thanks *MvGalloway*!!!
> 
> 
> I can't say I'm a big fan of the "New Pigalle"
> It looks like its lost the low cut profile and the heel seems a lot thicker.
> I think they may be trying to make them more wearable and appeal to a wider audience.



Dear Stilly,

I stumbled upon your thread and I just wanted to thank you for sharing your beautiful collection of Pigalles (though it seems like now your love for Piggies are slowly transitioning towards the Kates? ). You look fab in all the shoes!!!

Also, what did you mean that you're not a big fan of the "New Pigalle" that you commented several posts back? Do you know if there is any thread on TPF about the comparison? I wasn't aware that Pigalles have changed their design if that's what you mean...

Thanks!


----------



## Louboutin Cat

Stilly, going through withdraws. Please post OOTD with some Piggie or So Kate, please. Happy Friday!


----------



## stellaking

stilly, I' d like to ask you a question&#65292;Could me fit  duvette 120 size 40&#65311;I´m  size 39 in pigalle120 (old style),is it a little bit big?
 thank you


----------



## stilly

stellaking said:


> stilly, I' d like to ask you a question&#65292;Could me fit  duvette 120 size 40&#65311;I´m  size 39 in pigalle120 (old style),is it a little bit big?
> thank you




I think they would be too big. The Duvette 120s fit the same as Pigalle 120s.
Good Luck!



alvavy said:


> Dear Stilly,
> 
> I stumbled upon your thread and I just wanted to thank you for sharing your beautiful collection of Pigalles (though it seems like now your love for Piggies are slowly transitioning towards the Kates? ). You look fab in all the shoes!!!
> 
> Also, what did you mean that you're not a big fan of the "New Pigalle" that you commented several posts back? Do you know if there is any thread on TPF about the comparison? I wasn't aware that Pigalles have changed their design if that's what you mean...
> 
> Thanks!




Thanks *alvavy*!


There is a thread on the tPF CL site talking about the so called "Ugly New Pigalle".
Louboutin changed the style of the Pigalle in the last few months. Its higher cut on the sides and the heel is slightly shorter. I'd say its less sexy than the old Pigalle but not necessarily ugly.


To see for myself, I just got a pair of Blue Neptune Python Pigalles which are the new style. I'll do a quick comparison this weekend to the old Pigalles and post the pics.


----------



## stilly

Louboutin Cat said:


> Stilly, going through withdraws. Please post OOTD with some Piggie or So Kate, please. Happy Friday!




Here you go Louboutin Cat!


Navy Ostrich Piggies with a Yellow Dress and Navy Cardi...


----------



## stilly

beagly911 said:


> Fabulous looks stilly!!  You are my style icon!!




Thanks *beags*!!!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

stilly id love to see your shoes closet. its gonna be such eye candy


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Here you go Louboutin Cat!
> 
> 
> Navy Ostrich Piggies with a Yellow Dress and Navy Cardi...



Love the ostrich piggies! They are extremely hard to find.


----------



## Tivo

stilly said:


> Someone asked me if I ever wear my So Kates with pantyhose. Well here's my Black Suede So Kates with black pantyhose and a navy trenchcoat...


Ah Stilly. You gorgeous minx, you. THAT is how you work a pair of So Kate's! Well done!


----------



## Louboutin Cat

stilly said:


> Here you go Louboutin Cat!
> 
> 
> Navy Ostrich Piggies with a Yellow Dress and Navy Cardi...



Stilly, just beautiful. My fav pic is #8. When I see piggies, I think of you! So my question is, do u decide which shoe to wear first and then pair the outfit accordingly or is it the other way around?


----------



## Ralli

I'm ever so slightly embarrassed to admit that I just went through every. Single. Page. In this thread. 
I'm not a Louboutin fan at all, but your Pigalles are a dream! I love that you wear them so fiercely with short skirts and skinny jeans. Can't wait for more pictures!


----------



## galadrielle

stilly said:


> Someone asked me if I ever wear my So Kates with pantyhose. Well here's my Black Suede So Kates with black pantyhose and a navy trenchcoat...


Simply amazing!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the ostrich piggies! They are extremely hard to find.





Tivo said:


> Ah Stilly. You gorgeous minx, you. THAT is how you work a pair of So Kate's! Well done!





Thanks so much* Lav* & *Tivo*!!!


----------



## stilly

galadrielle said:


> Simply amazing!




Thanks *galadrielle*!!!


----------



## stilly

Ralli said:


> I'm ever so slightly embarrassed to admit that I just went through every. Single. Page. In this thread.
> I'm not a Louboutin fan at all, but your Pigalles are a dream! I love that you wear them so fiercely with short skirts and skinny jeans. Can't wait for more pictures!




Thanks *Ralli*!!! That's a lot of pages to go through...
More pics to come!!!


----------



## stilly

Louboutin Cat said:


> Stilly, just beautiful. My fav pic is #8. When I see piggies, I think of you! So my question is, do u decide which shoe to wear first and then pair the outfit accordingly or is it the other way around?




Thanks* Louboutin Cat*!


I usually pick the outfit and then the shoes if its a neutral color but if its an unique colored shoe like pink or yellow I'll actually buy dresses, skirts and sweaters specifically to go with the shoes.


----------



## stilly

shoesshoeshoes said:


> stilly id love to see your shoes closet. its gonna be such eye candy





A lot of people ask me about my closet.



Unfortunately my closet is not a fabulous display of all that is Louboutin.
I have so many pairs of CL's at this point that I have to keep them in the boxes to maximize closet space.


Here's a quick view of over 100 CL's in their little brown boxes in my closet. 
The closet is a little tight to get a full picture of my whole collection...


----------



## anasa

Ahhhhh stilly, your closet looks like a stock room at Barneys or something. Such a CL dream! &#128525;

Loving all your latest So Kate pics. I'm hoping to sell off some of my unused/unloved CL's to fund a pair of nude SK's. I'm not entirely sure I can walk in them, but after seeing all of your pics I just can't say no. Hehe. 



stilly said:


> A lot of people ask me about my closet.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my closet is not a fabulous display of all that is Louboutin.
> I have so many pairs of CL's at this point that I have to keep them in the boxes to maximize closet space.
> 
> 
> Here's a quick view of over 100 CL's in their little brown boxes in my closet.
> The closet is a little tight to get a full picture of my whole collection...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> A lot of people ask me about my closet.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my closet is not a fabulous display of all that is Louboutin.
> I have so many pairs of CL's at this point that I have to keep them in the boxes to maximize closet space.
> 
> 
> Here's a quick view of over 100 CL's in their little brown boxes in my closet.
> The closet is a little tight to get a full picture of my whole collection...



I love the closets of shoes!!! Thats heaven!


----------



## shaggy360

stilly said:


> A lot of people ask me about my closet.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my closet is not a fabulous display of all that is Louboutin.
> I have so many pairs of CL's at this point that I have to keep them in the boxes to maximize closet space.
> 
> 
> Here's a quick view of over 100 CL's in their little brown boxes in my closet.
> The closet is a little tight to get a full picture of my whole collection...



Awesome!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

stilly said:


> A lot of people ask me about my closet.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my closet is not a fabulous display of all that is Louboutin.
> I have so many pairs of CL's at this point that I have to keep them in the boxes to maximize closet space.
> 
> 
> Here's a quick view of over 100 CL's in their little brown boxes in my closet.
> The closet is a little tight to get a full picture of my whole collection...



Oh my goodness! It's shoe heaven.


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> A lot of people ask me about my closet.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my closet is not a fabulous display of all that is Louboutin.
> I have so many pairs of CL's at this point that I have to keep them in the boxes to maximize closet space.
> 
> 
> Here's a quick view of over 100 CL's in their little brown boxes in my closet.
> The closet is a little tight to get a full picture of my whole collection...



Oh mah gaaahhhh Stilly! You truly are the reigning CL Queen! :worthy:


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> A lot of people ask me about my closet.
> 
> Unfortunately my closet is not a fabulous display of all that is Louboutin.
> I have so many pairs of CL's at this point that I have to keep them in the boxes to maximize closet space.
> 
> Here's a quick view of over 100 CL's in their little brown boxes in my closet.
> The closet is a little tight to get a full picture of my whole collection...



Decisions, descisions!! Which ones to wear??? Talk about CL nirvana!!


----------



## DeMiau

stilly said:


> A lot of people ask me about my closet.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my closet is not a fabulous display of all that is Louboutin.
> I have so many pairs of CL's at this point that I have to keep them in the boxes to maximize closet space.
> 
> 
> Here's a quick view of over 100 CL's in their little brown boxes in my closet.
> The closet is a little tight to get a full picture of my whole collection...



WOW 
Very nice pictures and thanks a lot for sharing.


----------



## Louboutin Cat

Stilly, thank you. We finally got to see your closet! Maybe, for this weekend, please pick a pair that you've not worn out or have only worn once. Take her out for a spin and share with us?

*believes all CL shoes needs loving*

Okay, except when they hurt or you have heel spillage. :


----------



## MvGalloway

stilly said:


> A lot of people ask me about my closet.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my closet is not a fabulous display of all that is Louboutin.
> I have so many pairs of CL's at this point that I have to keep them in the boxes to maximize closet space.
> 
> 
> Here's a quick view of over 100 CL's in their little brown boxes in my closet.
> The closet is a little tight to get a full picture of my whole collection...




Wow, it looks like a CL boutique. Hmmm what size do I need?&#128522;

Awesomeness&#128588;&#128526;


----------



## LouboutinHottie

stilly said:


> A lot of people ask me about my closet.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my closet is not a fabulous display of all that is Louboutin.
> I have so many pairs of CL's at this point that I have to keep them in the boxes to maximize closet space.
> 
> 
> Here's a quick view of over 100 CL's in their little brown boxes in my closet.
> The closet is a little tight to get a full picture of my whole collection...



omg  that is amazing!


----------



## Mariqueen

stilly said:


> A lot of people ask me about my closet.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my closet is not a fabulous display of all that is Louboutin.
> I have so many pairs of CL's at this point that I have to keep them in the boxes to maximize closet space.
> 
> 
> Here's a quick view of over 100 CL's in their little brown boxes in my closet.
> The closet is a little tight to get a full picture of my whole collection...



_ignorant comment removed._


----------



## Nolia

stilly said:


> A lot of people ask me about my closet.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my closet is not a fabulous display of all that is Louboutin.
> I have so many pairs of CL's at this point that I have to keep them in the boxes to maximize closet space.
> 
> 
> Here's a quick view of over 100 CL's in their little brown boxes in my closet.
> The closet is a little tight to get a full picture of my whole collection...




Wow!! Reminds me of the Holt's backroom!!! And everything is so neat!! I wouldn't know what to choose to wear on a daily basis with a selection like yours, stilly!


----------



## gilson854

What an amaaazing collection!! I'm pleased to report I still fit into my CL's (all purchased pre-preggo) so I would not worry about that!  Xx


----------



## crystalhowlett

stilly said:


> A lot of people ask me about my closet.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my closet is not a fabulous display of all that is Louboutin.
> I have so many pairs of CL's at this point that I have to keep them in the boxes to maximize closet space.
> 
> 
> Here's a quick view of over 100 CL's in their little brown boxes in my closet.
> The closet is a little tight to get a full picture of my whole collection...




Stilly my mouth dropped!!!!! Looking good in there!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks for sharing your awesome closet with us stilly!


----------



## NY_Mami

stilly said:


> A lot of people ask me about my closet.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my closet is not a fabulous display of all that is Louboutin.
> I have so many pairs of CL's at this point that I have to keep them in the boxes to maximize closet space.
> 
> 
> Here's a quick view of over 100 CL's in their little brown boxes in my closet.
> The closet is a little tight to get a full picture of my whole collection...





Yooooo... that's amazing...


----------



## wannaprada

stilly said:


> A lot of people ask me about my closet.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my closet is not a fabulous display of all that is Louboutin.
> I have so many pairs of CL's at this point that I have to keep them in the boxes to maximize closet space.
> 
> 
> Here's a quick view of over 100 CL's in their little brown boxes in my closet.
> The closet is a little tight to get a full picture of my whole collection...




Impressive!!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

stilly said:


> A lot of people ask me about my closet.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my closet is not a fabulous display of all that is Louboutin.
> I have so many pairs of CL's at this point that I have to keep them in the boxes to maximize closet space.
> 
> 
> Here's a quick view of over 100 CL's in their little brown boxes in my closet.
> The closet is a little tight to get a full picture of my whole collection...




OMG!! That is Stillydific @stilly &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Kenyanqn

stilly said:


> A lot of people ask me about my closet.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my closet is not a fabulous display of all that is Louboutin.
> I have so many pairs of CL's at this point that I have to keep them in the boxes to maximize closet space.
> 
> 
> Here's a quick view of over 100 CL's in their little brown boxes in my closet.
> The closet is a little tight to get a full picture of my whole collection...




Every woman's dream. Love it :$


----------



## alvavy

Thank you so much for your kind reply, Stilly!

I actually got my very first Pigalle120 in December and was afraid they might be the new Pigalle after reading your post. After reading the thread and carefully looking at my dear shoes I'm sad to find out that they are the new ones. :'( I've been loving them so much but it's kind of sad to realize they are not the classic cut.



stilly said:


> Thanks *alvavy*!
> 
> 
> There is a thread on the tPF CL site talking about the so called "Ugly New Pigalle".
> Louboutin changed the style of the Pigalle in the last few months. Its higher cut on the sides and the heel is slightly shorter. I'd say its less sexy than the old Pigalle but not necessarily ugly.
> 
> 
> To see for myself, I just got a pair of Blue Neptune Python Pigalles which are the new style. I'll do a quick comparison this weekend to the old Pigalles and post the pics.


----------



## stilly

gilson854 said:


> What an amaaazing collection!! I'm pleased to report I still fit into my CL's (all purchased pre-preggo) so I would not worry about that!  Xx





crystalhowlett said:


> Stilly my mouth dropped!!!!! Looking good in there!!!





LavenderIce said:


> Thanks for sharing your awesome closet with us stilly!





wannaprada said:


> Impressive!!





Hermesdiorduo said:


> OMG!! That is Stillydific @stilly &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;





Kenyanqn said:


> Every woman's dream. Love it :$




Thanks so much *gilson, crystal, Lav, wanna, Hermesdiorduo* & *Kenyanqn*!!!


----------



## stilly

alvavy said:


> Thank you so much for your kind reply, Stilly!
> 
> I actually got my very first Pigalle120 in December and was afraid they might be the new Pigalle after reading your post. After reading the thread and carefully looking at my dear shoes I'm sad to find out that they are the new ones. :'( I've been loving them so much but it's kind of sad to realize they are not the classic cut.





Don't fret *alvavy*.
The new Pigalles are still a beautiful shoe.
You can still buy pairs of the old Pigalles on eBay.


----------



## Louboutin Cat

alvavy said:


> Thank you so much for your kind reply, Stilly!
> 
> I actually got my very first Pigalle120 in December and was afraid they might be the new Pigalle after reading your post. After reading the thread and carefully looking at my dear shoes I'm sad to find out that they are the new ones. :'( I've been loving them so much but it's kind of sad to realize they are not the classic cut.



As long as you love them that is all that matters. Rock 'em. Rock 'em!


----------



## stilly

Well here's my first pair of the newly restyled Pigalle 120s in Blue Neptune Python. Its not quite as sexy as the old Pigalle but its still a beautiful shoe.


----------



## Louboutin Cat

stilly said:


> Well here's my first pair of the newly restyled Pigalle 120s in Blue Neptune Python. Its not quite as sexy as the old Pigalle but its still a beautiful shoe.



Another stunner. I think it looks great on you! 

So did you go with your old piggie 120 size or?


----------



## LouboutinHottie

stilly said:


> Well here's my first pair of the newly restyled Pigalle 120s in Blue Neptune Python. Its not quite as sexy as the old Pigalle but its still a beautiful shoe.



they look great!


----------



## alvavy

stilly said:


> Don't fret *alvavy*.
> The new Pigalles are still a beautiful shoe.
> You can still buy pairs of the old Pigalles on eBay.



Thanks for your comment *stilly*! I hope you don't lose your love for Pigalles because of the new look they have. I look forward to your future posts


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> Well here's my first pair of the newly restyled Pigalle 120s in Blue Neptune Python. Its not quite as sexy as the old Pigalle but its still a beautiful shoe.


Stilly you wear them so well! I think the pan-out shots that you have are better publicity for the shoe since many of the ones we've looked at have been up-close ones. This gives a much better overall picture, and some of the old grace of the lines is still apparent in these. It looks like they fit you well too, as opposed to other people who have gotten them in their old p120 size. 
P.S. I love your yellow and blue color combo!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Well here's my first pair of the newly restyled Pigalle 120s in Blue Neptune Python. Its not quite as sexy as the old Pigalle but its still a beautiful shoe.



The color is amazing!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Well here's my first pair of the newly restyled Pigalle 120s in Blue Neptune Python. Its not quite as sexy as the old Pigalle but its still a beautiful shoe.



While I have been disappointed that the classic Pigalle had changed, I can say that I agree with you...it's still a lovely shoe! (And these are a gorgeous color!)


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Well here's my first pair of the newly restyled Pigalle 120s in Blue Neptune Python. Its not quite as sexy as the old Pigalle but its still a beautiful shoe.




I love mine. How did you size them? I love the skin so it makes up for cut


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> A lot of people ask me about my closet.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my closet is not a fabulous display of all that is Louboutin.
> I have so many pairs of CL's at this point that I have to keep them in the boxes to maximize closet space.
> 
> 
> Here's a quick view of over 100 CL's in their little brown boxes in my closet.
> The closet is a little tight to get a full picture of my whole collection...




Very organized.  Nice work


----------



## 318Platinum

stilly said:


> Well here's my first pair of the newly restyled Pigalle 120s in Blue Neptune Python. Its not quite as sexy as the old Pigalle but its still a beautiful shoe.




Love the python color! How is the fit for you on those?


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> A lot of people ask me about my closet.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my closet is not a fabulous display of all that is Louboutin.
> I have so many pairs of CL's at this point that I have to keep them in the boxes to maximize closet space.
> 
> 
> Here's a quick view of over 100 CL's in their little brown boxes in my closet.
> The closet is a little tight to get a full picture of my whole collection...


Stilly,


OMG amazing
That's not a closet its a SHOP!! hehe
I hope you have them specifically covered on your home insurance!
The company would never believe you if you made a claim!!


----------



## stilly

LolasCloset said:


> Stilly you wear them so well! I think the pan-out shots that you have are better publicity for the shoe since many of the ones we've looked at have been up-close ones. This gives a much better overall picture, and some of the old grace of the lines is still apparent in these. It looks like they fit you well too, as opposed to other people who have gotten them in their old p120 size.
> P.S. I love your yellow and blue color combo!





Christchrist said:


> I love mine. How did you size them? I love the skin so it makes up for cut





318Platinum said:


> Love the python color! How is the fit for you on those?





Thanks* LolasCloset, CC* & *Platinum*!!!
I got them in my normal Pigalle 120 size and they're a little tight but the python should stretch over time.


----------



## stilly

LouboutinHottie said:


> they look great!





alvavy said:


> Thanks for your comment *stilly*! I hope you don't lose your love for Pigalles because of the new look they have. I look forward to your future posts





Lavenderduckiez said:


> The color is amazing!





DebbiNC said:


> While I have been disappointed that the classic Pigalle had changed, I can say that I agree with you...it's still a lovely shoe! (And these are a gorgeous color!)





Christchrist said:


> Very organized.  Nice work





Thanks so much *LouboutinHottie, alvavy, Lav, Debbi* & *CC*!!!


----------



## stilly

Louboutin Cat said:


> Another stunner. I think it looks great on you!
> 
> So did you go with your old piggie 120 size or?




Thanks* Louboutin Cat*!!!
I went with my normal Piggie 120 size and they're a little tight but the python should stretch.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Well here's my first pair of the newly restyled Pigalle 120s in Blue Neptune Python. Its not quite as sexy as the old Pigalle but its still a beautiful shoe.


You need to give us a masterclass on this compared to old pigalle compared to So Kate etc.


----------



## juliana@

Kayapo97 said:


> You need to give us a masterclass on this compared to old pigalle compared to So Kate etc.




Yes I'm with you Kayapo!
Stilly you have a lovely collection, I'm in love with your thread.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Stilly,
> 
> 
> OMG amazing
> That's not a closet its a SHOP!! hehe
> I hope you have them specifically covered on your home insurance!
> The company would never believe you if you made a claim!!




Thanks *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## stilly

Here's some comparison pics of the new style Blue Python Pigalle 120's and the older style Black Python Pigalle 120's. The sides of the old style Pigalle are lower cut but aside from that the two styles are nearly identical.


----------



## stilly

Piggies in the snow!!! :girlwhack:


----------



## Chanieish

stilly said:


> Here's some comparison pics of the new style Blue Python Pigalle 120's and the older style Black Python Pigalle 120's. The sides of the old style Pigalle are lower cut but aside from that the two styles are nearly identical.





stilly said:


> Piggies in the snow!!! :girlwhack:



Amazing pics stilly!

Thanks for the comparison. I still like the old piggies better, but perhaps I'll make an exception for the multicolored spikes coming soon


----------



## stellaking

stilly said:


> Here's some comparison pics of the new style Blue Python Pigalle 120's and the older style Black Python Pigalle 120's. The sides of the old style Pigalle are lower cut but aside from that the two styles are nearly identical.


they hardly differ in anything but the cut as your words. 
but differ widely from the patents.
Could you compare the difference between the pigalle 120 red patent and  anouk red?they  nearly identical,  the same colors . thank you so much!


----------



## LavenderIce

Thanks for posting pics of the new Pigalle *stilly*!  You wear the (old and new) Pigalle style well!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Thanks* LolasCloset, CC* & *Platinum*!!!
> I got them in my normal Pigalle 120 size and they're a little tight but the python should stretch over time.




Are you serious? I couldn't even get my feet in to my normal size


----------



## mojo92

Stilly, your collection/closet produces vicarious shoe gasms! Love &#55357;&#56471;&#55357;&#56471;&#55357;&#56471;!!! Totally aspirational! You wear the new ones well, I wasn't a fan of the changes to the cut but seeing them on you is making me feel less bad about the changes! I'll have to try them on sometime in the future...


----------



## annamoon

Just love your collection and can't see how you can wear them so often without suffering, I would be in real pain if I wore piggies all day!



stilly said:


> Piggies in the snow!!! :girlwhack:


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Here's some comparison pics of the new style Blue Python Pigalle 120's and the older style Black Python Pigalle 120's. The sides of the old style Pigalle are lower cut but aside from that the two styles are nearly identical.


Thanks Stilly, is it imagination or is the arch slightly different as well?


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Piggies in the snow!!! :girlwhack:


Just love the classic original
Send us some of your snow!!!


----------



## MoniLadyDior

wow amazing!!


----------



## millux

stilly said:


> Someone asked me if I ever wear my So Kates with pantyhose. Well here's my Black Suede So Kates with black pantyhose and a navy trenchcoat...



So chic, I love it!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Are you serious? I couldn't even get my feet in to my normal size




They were a little tight but nothing that bad. TTS would probably be better though.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Thanks Stilly, is it imagination or is the arch slightly different as well?




The arch might be slightly different but its minor.


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks for posting pics of the new Pigalle *stilly*!  You wear the (old and new) Pigalle style well!





mojo92 said:


> Stilly, your collection/closet produces vicarious shoe gasms! Love &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;!!! Totally aspirational! You wear the new ones well, I wasn't a fan of the changes to the cut but seeing them on you is making me feel less bad about the changes! I'll have to try them on sometime in the future...





annamoon said:


> Just love your collection and can't see how you can wear them so often without suffering, I would be in real pain if I wore piggies all day!





Kayapo97 said:


> Just love the classic original
> Send us some of your snow!!!





MoniLadyDior said:


> wow amazing!!





millux said:


> So chic, I love it!




Thanks *Lav, mojo, annamoon, Kayapo, MoniLadyDior* & *millux*!!!
I'm hoping the snow melts away by this weekend...it kind of hinders my CL wearing...


----------



## arhient

Pigalles are so beautiful but so hard to walk in and really uncomfortable(or thats because im 50 years old) LOL


----------



## annamoon

I agree and I am 51y/o 


go for it while you can!!




arhient said:


> Pigalles are so beautiful but so hard to walk in and really uncomfortable(or thats because im 50 years old) LOL


----------



## jalbs

Stilly how tight do you buy your shoes initially? I'm having a problem with all of my Pigalles and so kates now being too big after a few months of wear. I buy them so they r just a little snug initially and size them down half a size from my Tts. Do you get them that initially they are extremely small and uncomfortable?? Aaahhhh now I have all these beautiful shoes that are too big!!! Help


----------



## l.a_girl19

OMG *stilly*! I've been away for too long! I am dying over your new additions. LOVE all the new exotic Piggies! I am bowing down once again to the Pigalle Queen:worthy:


----------



## thehighheelsgir

jalbs said:


> Stilly how tight do you buy your shoes initially? I'm having a problem with all of my Pigalles and so kates now being too big after a few months of wear. I buy them so they r just a little snug initially and size them down half a size from my Tts. Do you get them that initially they are extremely small and uncomfortable?? Aaahhhh now I have all these beautiful shoes that are too big!!! Help



The piggies I have I bought REALLY tight and they kinda sucked to wear for a few days but once they broke in they are PERFECT


----------



## jalbs

thehighheelsgir said:


> The piggies I have I bought REALLY tight and they kinda sucked to wear for a few days but once they broke in they are PERFECT




Thanks for your feedback. I just got a new pair that is even smaller and feel like my little toe is literally gonna break off when I try them on. Is that how tight u get it? Before I always got snug but not like dying the first few wears. Maybe that's where I went wrong :/


----------



## stilly

jalbs said:


> Stilly how tight do you buy your shoes initially? I'm having a problem with all of my Pigalles and so kates now being too big after a few months of wear. I buy them so they r just a little snug initially and size them down half a size from my Tts. Do you get them that initially they are extremely small and uncomfortable?? Aaahhhh now I have all these beautiful shoes that are too big!!! Help




I usually buy them a little tight since they stretch over time. I try to rotate wearing my CLs so they don't stretch out too much though. My Black Patent Piggies are really stretched out and loose at this point since I've worn them so much. You probably need to go a full size down and suffer a bit as you stretch them out initially.


Good Luck!!!


----------



## stilly

l.a_girl19 said:


> OMG *stilly*! I've been away for too long! I am dying over your new additions. LOVE all the new exotic Piggies! I am bowing down once again to the Pigalle Queen:worthy:




Thanks so much *l.a_girl*!!!
Great to hear from you!
My collection continues to grow...


----------



## stilly

From last night, my Black Lucifer Bows with an Alice & Olivia Black & White Plaid Pleated Skirt & my new Peruvian Connection Leather Jacket...


----------



## Spaceflocke

How is the sizing for Luzifer bow? I Love Love Love them and still Hope i will find them One Day....... Great Pics and Outfit


----------



## 8seventeen19

stilly said:


> From last night, my Black Lucifer Bows with an Alice & Olivia Black & White Plaid Pleated Skirt & my new Peruvian Connection Leather Jacket...



Still one of the best Pigalle's.  Your outfit is perfect with them!


----------



## stilly

Spaceflocke said:


> How is the sizing for Luzifer bow? I Love Love Love them and still Hope i will find them One Day....... Great Pics and Outfit




Thanks *Spaceflocke*!!!
The fit on Lucifers is the same as Pigalle 120's. I recommend a 1/2 size to a full size down from your normal CL size.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> From last night, my Black Lucifer Bows with an Alice & Olivia Black & White Plaid Pleated Skirt & my new Peruvian Connection Leather Jacket...



Beautiful outfit! I was debating if I should have gotten the black and white plaid skirt last year. It looks very nice on you.


----------



## akillian24

stilly said:


> From last night, my Black Lucifer Bows with an Alice & Olivia Black & White Plaid Pleated Skirt & my new Peruvian Connection Leather Jacket...



Good lord above I love those shoes on you Stilly!


----------



## lipsmackerin

Obsessed with the lova leopard patents! Where do u buy your pigalles? I'm in search for the pigalle strass.


----------



## Ralli

I love the Lucifers! I've got to say that I'm extremely tempted to get them (though CL and I are far from a match made in heaven - they make my feet hurt, so I'm a Zanotti/Sergio Rossi girl).


----------



## mojo92

Those Lucifers look AMAZING!! I want a pair so badly now after seeing how well you rock them!! You look stunning!


----------



## NeonLights

stilly said:


> From last night, my Black Lucifer Bows with an Alice & Olivia Black & White Plaid Pleated Skirt & my new Peruvian Connection Leather Jacket...



Looooove these.. And love the skirt! 

Wish I got these during their time


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Beautiful outfit! I was debating if I should have gotten the black and white plaid skirt last year. It looks very nice on you.




Thanks *Lav*!!!
I love plaid minis so I certainly couldn't resist this skirt!


----------



## stilly

akillian24 said:


> Good lord above I love those shoes on you Stilly!





Ralli said:


> I love the Lucifers! I've got to say that I'm extremely tempted to get them (though CL and I are far from a match made in heaven - they make my feet hurt, so I'm a Zanotti/Sergio Rossi girl).





mojo92 said:


> Those Lucifers look AMAZING!! I want a pair so badly now after seeing how well you rock them!! You look stunning!





MrsHVal said:


> Gorg collection of Cl's! I can't believe you wear some of those extremely high ones to do errands like going to the grocery store. I would be scared to slip in water in the vegetable department lol!




Thanks so much *akillian, Ralli, mojo* & *MrsHVal*!!!


----------



## stilly

lipsmackerin said:


> Obsessed with the lova leopard patents! Where do u buy your pigalles? I'm in search for the pigalle strass.




Thanks *lipsmackerin*!!!


I actually bought the Leopard Lovas off eBay a few years ago.
They're an older discontinued style.
They occasionally come up on eBay if you keep an eye out.


----------



## stilly

I wore my new Black & Gold Glitter Love Me's this weekend. I got these on sale and they're way too big (divert your eyes if the heel gap bothers you) but I didn't have any problem walking in them. These are only a half size too big but it seems like a full size... 
Dress from Anthropologie and cardi from White House Black Market.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I wore my new Black & Gold Glitter Love Me's this weekend. I got these on sale and they're way too big (divert your eyes if the heel gap bothers you) but I didn't have any problem walking in them. These are only a half size too big but it seems like a full size...
> Dress from Anthropologie and cardi from White House Black Market.



 super cute!!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

MrsHVal said:


> LOVE!   Those heels are balls to the wall gorg!!!! Did those just come out recently? If so whats the style code for them? I'm going to call my SA at NM to see if she can get me pair. Thanks in advance Stilly!


I have a few pairs too and I think they came out at least 4 seasons ago I believe so you might want to look up eBay instead.


----------



## rock_girl

stilly said:


> I wore my new Black & Gold Glitter Love Me's this weekend. I got these on sale and they're way too big (divert your eyes if the heel gap bothers you) but I didn't have any problem walking in them. These are only a half size too big but it seems like a full size...
> Dress from Anthropologie and cardi from White House Black Market.




If the size differential bothers you, consider having a cobbler build up the insole.  I had this done to a pair of New Simples that were a half size too big.  Now they fit like a glove!


----------



## tomany

stilly said:


> I wore my new Black & Gold Glitter Love Me's this weekend. I got these on sale and they're way too big (divert your eyes if the heel gap bothers you) but I didn't have any problem walking in them. These are only a half size too big but it seems like a full size...
> Dress from Anthropologie and cardi from White House Black Market.



hot shoes


----------



## bougainvillier

Hi stilly - did you order the So Kate in gold kid? Have you got them already? Cannot wait to see


----------



## stilly

MrsHVal said:


> LOVE!   Those heels are balls to the wall gorg!!!! Did those just come out recently? If so whats the style code for them? I'm going to call my SA at NM to see if she can get me pair. Thanks in advance Stilly!




Thanks *MrsHVal*!!!
No these are an eBay find from a few months back.
I got a great deal on them and couldn't resist.
I think this style came out 2 years ago when I got them in Black & Nude Patent.


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> super cute!!!





tomany said:


> hot shoes







Thanks so much* Lav* & *tomany*!!!


----------



## stilly

rock_girl said:


> If the size differential bothers you, consider having a cobbler build up the insole.  I had this done to a pair of New Simples that were a half size too big.  Now they fit like a glove!





Thanks for the tip *rock_girl*!!!


----------



## stilly

bougainvillier said:


> Hi stilly - did you order the So Kate in gold kid? Have you got them already? Cannot wait to see




I can't say I've seen the gold So Kates *bougainvillier*.
But I already have the bronze and silver So Kates so I think I'm set for metallics for now.


----------



## Ralli

stilly said:


> I can't say I've seen the gold So Kates *bougainvillier*.
> But I already have the bronze and silver So Kates so I think I'm set for metallics for now.



Hey Stilly,

How have your bronze Kates held up in the dye department? My Kates are showing serious scuffs (the bronze gives way to silver) that point to a serious manufacturer's defect rather than regular wear and tear. I'd appreciate any pointers on how to deal with this, thank you!


----------



## twosmallwonders

Gorgeous as always stilly the new style does look different on but then when you compared them not a huge diff weird! They all look great on you though and wow on the closet shot love all those boxes how in the world do you remember all you have though when they are in boxes! I would have to see them out or I think I would end up only choosing the same ones over and over lol.


----------



## twosmallwonders

jalbs said:


> Stilly how tight do you buy your shoes initially? I'm having a problem with all of my Pigalles and so kates now being too big after a few months of wear. I buy them so they r just a little snug initially and size them down half a size from my Tts. Do you get them that initially they are extremely small and uncomfortable?? Aaahhhh now I have all these beautiful shoes that are too big!!! Help




Sadly I have this same problem! I think my feet are shrinking too lol. I went down a full size from my no prive 120 sling back and they were tight and uncomfortable at first but now too big :/ I use the reusable foot petals ball insert and heel insert and it helps but I still have slippage occasionally.


----------



## stilly

Ralli said:


> Hey Stilly,
> 
> How have your bronze Kates held up in the dye department? My Kates are showing serious scuffs (the bronze gives way to silver) that point to a serious manufacturer's defect rather than regular wear and tear. I'd appreciate any pointers on how to deal with this, thank you!




They already had two small scuffs on the back when they arrived from Saks. Since then though, I've worn them out a handful of times and they're still like new. I generally only wear them for a few hours out at night. If I wore them all day, they certainly would be more worn. I'm just careful when I wear them out not to rub or scuff them on anything.


----------



## stilly

twosmallwonders said:


> Gorgeous as always stilly the new style does look different on but then when you compared them not a huge diff weird! They all look great on you though and wow on the closet shot love all those boxes how in the world do you remember all you have though when they are in boxes! I would have to see them out or I think I would end up only choosing the same ones over and over lol.




Thanks so much* twosmallwonders*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Valentine's dinner out, my Silver So Kate's with a little skirt and black cardi...


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> From Valentine's dinner out, my Silver So Kate's with a little skirt and black cardi...



Omg perfect. You look fab, Stilly!


----------



## Grace123

Love the silver shoes!! Enquiring minds want to know if your BF gave you a ring on VD?? &#128525;&#128151;


----------



## bougainvillier

stilly said:


> From Valentine's dinner out, my Silver So Kate's with a little skirt and black cardi...




Oh I love this!!! Stilly do you find the kid silver leather easily scratched?


----------



## DebbiNC

Wow, Stilly!  Love the outfit and the silver So Kates just make it work!


----------



## evanescent

stilly said:


> From Valentine's dinner out, my Silver So Kate's with a little skirt and black cardi...



Gorgeous!! Hope you had a fab V Day


----------



## hhl4vr

stilly said:


> From Valentine's dinner out, my Silver So Kate's with a little skirt and black cardi...


 
You look great.  Love the silver shoes-goes great with the skirt and belt.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> From Valentine's dinner out, my Silver So Kate's with a little skirt and black cardi...



THe silver so kates are super cute!


----------



## stilly

LolasCloset said:


> Omg perfect. You look fab, Stilly!





DebbiNC said:


> Wow, Stilly!  Love the outfit and the silver So Kates just make it work!





evanescent said:


> Gorgeous!! Hope you had a fab V Day





hhl4vr said:


> You look great.  Love the silver shoes-goes great with the skirt and belt.





Lavenderduckiez said:


> THe silver so kates are super cute!




Thanks so much *LolasCloset, Debbi, evanescent, hhl4vr* & *Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

Grace123 said:


> Love the silver shoes!! Enquiring minds want to know if your BF gave you a ring on VD?? &#128525;&#128151;




Thanks *Grace*!!!
No, no ring...we're happy together as we are.


----------



## stilly

bougainvillier said:


> Oh I love this!!! Stilly do you find the kid silver leather easily scratched?




Thanks *bougainvillier*!
I've worn them a half dozen times and they've held up well.
No big scratches so far...


----------



## stilly

From last week, Black Kid Twistochat 120's with a Zac Posen Full Skirt...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> From last week, Black Kid Twistochat 120's with a Zac Posen Full Skirt...


These are unusual for you Stilly.  They look great!  How are they?  Comfortable?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

The skirt is so cute BTW!


----------



## stilly

New and a pair I've been wanting for a while now...Yellow Florescent Un Bout 120's...


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> These are unusual for you Stilly.  They look great!  How are they?  Comfortable?




Thanks *Helen*!
I've had these for years and they're really comfy.
I think I have 4 pairs of Twistochats mostly Pythons.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> From last week, Black Kid Twistochat 120's with a Zac Posen Full Skirt...



Cute skirt!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> New and a pair I've been wanting for a while now...Yellow Florescent Un Bout 120's...


OOOoooo I love these on you!!!


----------



## deej87

Stilly I love the neon!
Do you have narrow feet?


----------



## jalbs

stilly said:


> New and a pair I've been wanting for a while now...Yellow Florescent Un Bout 120's...




These are my favorite! Love them. Where did you find them?? I have been on the hunt but unfortunately unsuccessful. eBay find??


----------



## Itscici

Hi !

I want to get the pigalle patent nude but they've changed the whole sizing.

Can someone plesse help me with my size so i know wich size to order.

I am usually a size 38
In Bianca Kid 140 Spiked I wear 38 and Very Prive Patent in size 38,5.
I also have a wide foot.

Also ive ordered So kate in black patent in 38, never tried it on since i live in Holland, they are so hard to get!'

Thank you


----------



## MBB Fan

Looking great as ever.


----------



## galadrielle

You sure know how to wear these shoes, Stilly ! very nice coordinations!


----------



## lyndat

stilly said:


> New and a pair I've been wanting for a while now...Yellow Florescent Un Bout 120's...




Stilly you wear these so well!! Love seeing your pics!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> New and a pair I've been wanting for a while now...Yellow Florescent Un Bout 120's...


ooh has spring arrived!
Not sure if I like these or your other neons more, need to compare.


----------



## Spaceflocke

Hi Stilly i Need your help . My normal louboutin Size is 39 but Pigalle 120 38,5 and So Kate 38,5 but maybe 39 could be possible .... Do you think the lucifer Bow 120 Could fit me in Size 39? .... Found a pair on the net and i am Not sure if i should buy them...... Maybe Heel slippage..... Thank you vera


----------



## stilly

Spaceflocke said:


> Hi Stilly i Need your help . My normal louboutin Size is 39 but Pigalle 120 38,5 and So Kate 38,5 but maybe 39 could be possible .... Do you think the lucifer Bow 120 Could fit me in Size 39? .... Found a pair on the net and i am Not sure if i should buy them...... Maybe Heel slippage..... Thank you vera




They probably will be a little big. The leather on the Lucifers is so stiff though that they don't seem to stretch very much. You can probably wear them or add a pad to make them fit better.


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> OOOoooo I love these on you!!!





MBB Fan said:


> Looking great as ever.





galadrielle said:


> You sure know how to wear these shoes, Stilly ! very nice coordinations!





lyndat said:


> Stilly you wear these so well!! Love seeing your pics!!





Kayapo97 said:


> ooh has spring arrived!
> Not sure if I like these or your other neons more, need to compare.




Thanks *Helen, MBB Fan, galadrielle, lyndat* & *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## stilly

jalbs said:


> These are my favorite! Love them. Where did you find them?? I have been on the hunt but unfortunately unsuccessful. eBay find??




Thanks* jalbs*!
My bf gave them to me as a Valentine's Day gift. They were a lucky eBay find.


----------



## stilly

deej87 said:


> Stilly I love the neon!
> Do you have narrow feet?





Thanks* deej87*!
No I'd say my feet are medium width.
The Un Bouts aren't really any more narrow than Pigalles.


----------



## happycatie

stilly said:


> From Valentine's dinner out, my Silver So Kate's with a little skirt and black cardi...


I have to say your So Kate collection is amazing.  Are So Kates as big as Pigalle 120 at the same size?  Thank you


----------



## NeonLights

stilly said:


> New and a pair I've been wanting for a while now...Yellow Florescent Un Bout 120's...



These are hot hot hot stilly! You look amazing in them!!!


----------



## MvGalloway

Amazing Stilly &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#10024;


----------



## stilly

NeonLights said:


> These are hot hot hot stilly! You look amazing in them!!!





MvGalloway said:


> Amazing Stilly &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#10024;




Thanks *Neon* & *MvGalloway*!!!


----------



## stilly

happycatie said:


> I have to say your So Kate collection is amazing.  Are So Kates as big as Pigalle 120 at the same size?  Thank you





Thanks so much *happycatie*!!!


I find the So Kates run more TTS than the Pigalle 120s so I buy them TTS or a half size up from my Pigalle 120 size.


----------



## stilly

My new Watersnake So Kates


----------



## happycatie

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *happycatie*!!!
> 
> 
> I find the So Kates run more TTS than the Pigalle 120s so I buy them TTS or a half size up from my Pigalle 120 size.



Thank you for your advice.  I am dreaming to own a pair of so kate, but they are sold out. The pitch is sexy as hell.  I dont think that pitch could get any more vertical and still be marketable to non-fetish customers.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My new Watersnake So Kates



I've never seen those colors on the so kates. They are gorgeous on you!


----------



## Lmac1284

I don't mean to crash this thread but are the fit of the love similar to the pigalle?


----------



## Wilson9745

Hi everyone,

Great thread, really helpful.

I'm looking for some advice on sizing. I've posted in the size thread but not had a response. I wondered if anyone here could give their expert opinion?

I'm considering purchasing a preloved pair of pigalle 120s (receipt says they were originally purchased in 2011)



I currently own:



Declic 40.5

Very prive 40.5

Décolleté 40.5

Bianca 40.5 (slightly too big)



I'm selling my pair of lady peeps in 40 as they are too small.



Do you think 40 in the pigalles would fit?

Thanks very much in advance x


----------



## Christchrist

Wilson9745 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Great thread, really helpful.
> 
> I'm looking for some advice on sizing. I've posted in the size thread but not had a response. I wondered if anyone here could give their expert opinion?
> 
> I'm considering purchasing a preloved pair of pigalle 120s (receipt says they were originally purchased in 2011)
> 
> 
> 
> I currently own:
> 
> 
> 
> Declic 40.5
> 
> Very prive 40.5
> 
> Décolleté 40.5
> 
> Bianca 40.5 (slightly too big)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm selling my pair of lady peeps in 40 as they are too small.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think 40 in the pigalles would fit?
> 
> Thanks very much in advance x




There is a sizing thread you can post this in


----------



## stilly

Lmac1284 said:


> I don't mean to crash this thread but are the fit of the love similar to the pigalle?




Yes the Love Me's fit the same as the Pigalles.


----------



## stilly

Wilson9745 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Great thread, really helpful.
> 
> I'm looking for some advice on sizing. I've posted in the size thread but not had a response. I wondered if anyone here could give their expert opinion?
> 
> I'm considering purchasing a preloved pair of pigalle 120s (receipt says they were originally purchased in 2011)
> 
> 
> 
> I currently own:
> 
> 
> 
> Declic 40.5
> 
> Very prive 40.5
> 
> Décolleté 40.5
> 
> Bianca 40.5 (slightly too big)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm selling my pair of lady peeps in 40 as they are too small.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think 40 in the pigalles would fit?
> 
> Thanks very much in advance x






I usually go a half size down on Pigalle 120's so I would recommend a 40 or 39.5 for you. Pigalles will stretch if you wear them enough and they're really hard to walk in if they're loose.


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I've never seen those colors on the so kates. They are gorgeous on you!




Thanks *Lav*!
I thought the funky colors would be a nice change!


----------



## bougainvillier

Stilly - I have a question for you - how does JC Anouk sizing compare to CL Pigalle 120 (old) or CL SK to you? Thanks


----------



## stilly

bougainvillier said:


> Stilly - I have a question for you - how does JC Anouk sizing compare to CL Pigalle 120 (old) or CL SK to you? Thanks




I go a half to a full size up on the Anouks vs. the Pigalle 120's.
I have a few pairs of Anouks in my Pigalle 120 size but they're really tight.
I have gone a half size up the SK's vs. the Pigalle 120s as well.
Good Luck!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

stilly said:


> I go a half to a full size up on the Anouks vs. the Pigalle 120's.
> I have a few pairs of Anouks in my Pigalle 120 size but they're really tight.
> I have gone a half size up the SK's vs. the Pigalle 120s as well.
> Good Luck!!!




Thanks!!!


----------



## west of the sun

after all these beautiful mod shots, i really feel the need to ask - do you do anything special to keep your legs looking so damn fine? or is wearing all these super high heels enough exercise?


----------



## stilly

west of the sun said:


> after all these beautiful mod shots, i really feel the need to ask - do you do anything special to keep your legs looking so damn fine? or is wearing all these super high heels enough exercise?





Thanks *west of the sun*!!!


To be honest, I'm always running around so much that I don't have that much time to exercise but I eat right and I think wearing heels a lot is a bit of exercise in itself.


----------



## stilly

Nude Lizard Piggies


----------



## evanescent

stilly said:


> Nude Lizard Piggies



Beautiful outfit stilly!!


----------



## Kayapo97

Lovely outfit..... And shoes


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> Nude Lizard Piggies


Gorgeous!  I love lizards!!!  Are they the same size as your regular old cut P120 size?  Do they stretch more than patent?


----------



## stellaking

Stilly,If  there are the same color in piggy and so kate,  which one would you choose?


----------



## Blackladybug75

OMG!!! I just bought my very first CLs and guess what they were, black patent pigalle 120mm. Your thread just convinced me even more that I am officially obsessed. Thank you for posting, my CL journey begins!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Nude Lizard Piggies



Those colors are looking great on you!


----------



## JessieMUA

niiice


----------



## beagly911

stilly said:


> Nude Lizard Piggies


Great outfit stilly, I feel like spring has sprung...short of the snow coming my way later this week...:storm:


----------



## stilly

evanescent said:


> Beautiful outfit stilly!!





Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely outfit..... And shoes





Blackladybug75 said:


> OMG!!! I just bought my very first CLs and guess what they were, black patent pigalle 120mm. Your thread just convinced me even more that I am officially obsessed. Thank you for posting, my CL journey begins!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those colors are looking great on you!





JessieMUA said:


> niiice





beagly911 said:


> Great outfit stilly, I feel like spring has sprung...short of the snow coming my way later this week...:storm:




Thanks so much* evanescent, Kayapo, BlackladyBug, Lav, Jessie* & *beagly*!!!


----------



## stilly

Blackladybug75 said:


> OMG!!! I just bought my very first CLs and guess what they were, black patent pigalle 120mm. Your thread just convinced me even more that I am officially obsessed. Thank you for posting, my CL journey begins!




You're going to love the Black Patent Piggies!!!
They're one of my all time favs!!!


----------



## stilly

stellaking said:


> Stilly,If  there are the same color in piggy and so kate,  which one would you choose?





At this point in time I'd have to lean toward the So Kates but I still love the piggys. I do like the thinner heel on the So Kates a bit more.


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Gorgeous!  I love lizards!!!  Are they the same size as your regular old cut P120 size?  Do they stretch more than patent?




Thanks *Helen*!
Yes the same size as all my other piggies.
The lizard does stretch a bit more than the patents.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> At this point in time I'd have to lean toward the So Kates but I still love the piggys. I do like the thinner heel on the So Kates a bit more.


If you had a piggy and so kates in the same exact material and had to give one up, which would you let go?


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> Thanks *Helen*!
> Yes the same size as all my other piggies.
> The lizard does stretch a bit more than the patents.


Thanks Stilly.  I thought so too.  My SKs are 36 in exotics but patent in 36.5 so if i were to get one in lizard should i go for a 36 then?


----------



## stilly

Corazon So Kates
I actually got these back in the summer but I think this is the first time I've posted any pics. Here  I'm heading out to pick up my bf at the airport.


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Corazon So Kates
> I actually got these back in the summer but I think this is the first time I've posted any pics. Here  I'm heading out to pick up my bf at the airport.




Pretty color


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> Corazon So Kates
> I actually got these back in the summer but I think this is the first time I've posted any pics. Here  I'm heading out to pick up my bf at the airport.


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Corazon So Kates
> I actually got these back in the summer but I think this is the first time I've posted any pics. Here  I'm heading out to pick up my bf at the airport.



Gorgeous! (as usual!)


----------



## alyssaxnicole

Just purchased my first pair of CL's and they are Pigalle 120 in Nude Patent. So obsessed. Just from reading this thread, amongst others, I can already feel an addiction coming on!


----------



## Louboulove

stilly said:


> Here is my first pair of CLs...the classic Pigalle 120 Black Patent.
> 
> I bought these off eBay back in 2006 when I stumbled upon them when looking for a pair of Jimmy Choos on eBay. I paid $899 which was a bit steep, but back then there weren't many CLs listed on eBay and good deals were non-existent.
> 
> These were at least one size too big so you can see a gap in the back in the pics below. I still own these shoes today even though I don't wear them out. Maybe some day I'll sell them off to someone who can enjoy them and start their own Pigalle obsession.


What size are those Pigalles that you might let someone maybe enjoy one day


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Corazon So Kates
> I actually got these back in the summer but I think this is the first time I've posted any pics. Here  I'm heading out to pick up my bf at the airport.




Lipstick red always a winner!


That skirt Stilly how short is that! your bf is going to be very happy.


----------



## phiphi

stilly i have been absent from this sub-forum for a while but wowza! your collection has grown and is amazing! gorgeous pairs - so much so i can't pick a favourite!!


----------



## stilly

alyssaxnicole said:


> Just purchased my first pair of CL's and they are Pigalle 120 in Nude Patent. So obsessed. Just from reading this thread, amongst others, I can already feel an addiction coming on!





Congrats *alyssaxnicole*!!!
You're going to love them!


----------



## stilly

Louboulove said:


> What size are those Pigalles that you might let someone maybe enjoy one day




I don't think I'll be selling them anytime soon...they still have lots of miles in them!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Pretty color





HelenOfTroy45 said:


>





DebbiNC said:


> Gorgeous! (as usual!)





Kayapo97 said:


> Lipstick red always a winner!
> 
> 
> That skirt Stilly how short is that! your bf is going to be very happy.





phiphi said:


> stilly i have been absent from this sub-forum for a while but wowza! your collection has grown and is amazing! gorgeous pairs - so much so i can't pick a favourite!!





Thanks so much *CC, Helen, Debbi, Kayapo* & *phi*!!!


----------



## alyssaxnicole

stilly said:


> Congrats *alyssaxnicole*!!!
> You're going to love them!




Thanks! I already do! I'm constantly staring at them, haha


----------



## Wilson9745

Help me I think I'm in love.

So I passed on the size 40 pigalle 120 in black patent and went for a 39.5. So glad I did, the 40 would of been too big. 

They arrived today & are absolutely gorgeous.I think this could be the start of a very expensive collection.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Corazon So Kates
> I actually got these back in the summer but I think this is the first time I've posted any pics. Here  I'm heading out to pick up my bf at the airport.



Super cute! I'm waiting for my so kates in the mail.


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Super cute! I'm waiting for my so kates in the mail.







Thanks *Lav*!!!
Can't wait to see your new So Kates!!!


----------



## stilly

Pumice Lucifer Bows


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^Love those Lucifer Bows!


----------



## Christchrist

That shoe never gets old


----------



## Spaceflocke

Sooooo beautiful


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Pumice Lucifer Bows



Those are gorgeous!


----------



## stilly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> ^Love those Lucifer Bows!





Christchrist said:


> That shoe never gets old





Spaceflocke said:


> Sooooo beautiful





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are gorgeous!




Thanks *CEC, CC, Spaceflocke* & *Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Python Piggies today...


----------



## hhl4vr

stilly said:


> Black Python Piggies today...


 
Love them-you look great.   Great outfit.


----------



## label24

dear stilly,  you need to see the new extremly high heels of louboutin for the fall 2014.....I think we need this shoes for take a walk right now!!!!!!

What do you think?


----------



## stilly

hhl4vr said:


> Love them-you look great.   Great outfit.




Thanks so much *hhl4vr*!!!


----------



## stilly

label24 said:


> dear stilly,  you need to see the new extremly high heels of louboutin for the fall 2014.....I think we need this shoes for take a walk right now!!!!!!
> 
> What do you think?




Are these for real *label*?
Love them!!!


----------



## DeMiau

label24 said:


> dear stilly,  you need to see the new extremly high heels of louboutin for the fall 2014.....I think we need this shoes for take a walk right now!!!!!!
> 
> What do you think?



HOLY, thats the pure fetish right here, but nice. How high is this from bottom 140 mm without plateau ?? Who can walk in these ??

I love that Pigalle Stilly !


----------



## anniethecat

Love those LB, a favorite of mine.


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Black Python Piggies today...



Stilly, your "Piggie" collection is without end! So pretty!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Black Python Piggies today...



Python piggies. I wish I had a chance to snag them!!!


----------



## Chanieish

stilly said:


> Black Python Piggies today...



Fantastic as always. Very classy and luxurious. Still kicking myself today about not buying the pair of black python piggies in 100mm for $400 on eBay! You make them look great!


----------



## happycatie

stilly said:


> Are these for real *label*?
> Love them!!!


SOS!!!
Stilly, help me please
My Lady Daff has a broken strap (the hole on the strap is broken).  I went to a local cobbler, and they said they could attach a piece of leather at the back of the strap at the broken location.  However, I prefer replacing the whole strap.  Do you know if Louboutin store or Neiman Marcus/Nordstorm has any shoe repair service to fix the strap?  
flickr.com/photos/102065955@N04/13359806043/


----------



## stilly

happycatie said:


> SOS!!!
> Stilly, help me please
> My Lady Daff has a broken strap (the hole on the strap is broken).  I went to a local cobbler, and they said they could attach a piece of leather at the back of the strap at the broken location.  However, I prefer replacing the whole strap.  Do you know if Louboutin store or Neiman Marcus/Nordstorm has any shoe repair service to fix the strap?
> flickr.com/photos/102065955@N04/13359806043/







Sorry to hear that *happycatie*.


I'm not really an expert on CL repairs but look for the thread on cobblers in this forum which can give you some advice on where to get your CL's repaired.
There are also a few cobblers that CL recommends on their website as well.
You can take pictures of the shoes and they can tell you if they can repair it.
Good Luck!


----------



## happycatie

stilly said:


> Sorry to hear that *happycatie*.
> 
> 
> I'm not really an expert on CL repairs but look for the thread on cobblers in this forum which can give you some advice on where to get your CL's repaired.
> There are also a few cobblers that CL recommends on their website as well.
> You can take pictures of the shoes and they can tell you if they can repair it.
> Good Luck!


Thank you very much for your reply.  I will look for cobbler on this website.  I also bought a pair of So Kate.  I think they are sexier than Pigalle thanks to lower vamp, higher pitch and skinnier heels.  I love them   Do you wear So Kate to work and shopping?


----------



## stilly

anniethecat said:


> Love those LB, a favorite of mine.





DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, your "Piggie" collection is without end! So pretty!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Python piggies. I wish I had a chance to snag them!!!





Chanieish said:


> Fantastic as always. Very classy and luxurious. Still kicking myself today about not buying the pair of black python piggies in 100mm for $400 on eBay! You make them look great!




Thanks so much *annie, Debbi, Lav* & *Chaniesh*!!!
I'd been looking for Black Pythons for a few years and I'm excited to finally have them!!!


----------



## stilly

happycatie said:


> Thank you very much for your reply.  I will look for cobbler on this website.  I also bought a pair of So Kate.  I think they are sexier than Pigalle thanks to lower vamp, higher pitch and skinnier heels.  I love them   Do you wear So Kate to work and shopping?




Yes I've been wearing the So Kates pretty much everywhere. I find them a little more comfy than the Pigalles but the tiny heel tips seem to wear out fast.


----------



## stilly

Just In...Youpi 120s in Black Patent
These are essentially a Peep Toe version of the So Kates that I've had on order for months...


----------



## happycatie

stilly said:


> Just In...Youpi 120s in Black Patent
> These are essentially a Peep Toe version of the So Kates that I've had on order for months...


Honestly, I prefer the look of So Kate :-p


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Just In...Youpi 120s in Black Patent
> These are essentially a Peep Toe version of the So Kates that I've had on order for months...



The youpi are very cute!!!


----------



## HeelAddict

Gorgeous.  Absolutely love the heels. Could I just ask where you got your dress from? I've been looking for one just like that. Thanks


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Just In...Youpi 120s in Black Patent
> These are essentially a Peep Toe version of the So Kates that I've had on order for months...



Stilly, I love the Youpis! And you wear them well! Congrats on a lovely pair of CLs!


----------



## Spaceflocke

Beautiful look nice shoes and perfect dress lovely


----------



## MvGalloway

stilly said:


> Just In...Youpi 120s in Black Patent
> These are essentially a Peep Toe version of the So Kates that I've had on order for months...




Nice Stilly! The heel looks higher than the So Kate.


----------



## MvGalloway

label24 said:


> dear stilly,  you need to see the new extremly high heels of louboutin for the fall 2014.....I think we need this shoes for take a walk right now!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?




Whoa! &#128558;Are those actually happening? 

Imagine the old Pigalle style with that height!!!!&#128526;


----------



## katelovesshoes

stilly said:


> Just In...Youpi 120s in Black Patent
> These are essentially a Peep Toe version of the So Kates that I've had on order for months...



These are gorgeous! Love the dress too, very stylish outfit  Can I ask, are they the same size as your patent so Kate's?


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> The youpi are very cute!!!





DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, I love the Youpis! And you wear them well! Congrats on a lovely pair of CLs!





Spaceflocke said:


> Beautiful look nice shoes and perfect dress lovely





MvGalloway said:


> Nice Stilly! The heel looks higher than the So Kate.





MvGalloway said:


> Whoa! &#128558;Are those actually happening?
> 
> Imagine the old Pigalle style with that height!!!!&#128526;





katelovesshoes said:


> These are gorgeous! Love the dress too, very stylish outfit  Can I ask, are they the same size as your patent so Kate's?





Thanks so much* Lav, Debbi, Spaceflocke, MvGalloway* & *kate*!!! 
Same sizing as the So Kates.


----------



## stilly

HeelAddict said:


> Gorgeous.  Absolutely love the heels. Could I just ask where you got your dress from? I've been looking for one just like that. Thanks




Thanks *HeelAddict*!!!
The dress is from ModCloth.com.
They have really cute dresses at really reasonable prices.


----------



## HeelAddict

stilly said:


> Thanks *HeelAddict*!!!
> The dress is from ModCloth.com.
> They have really cute dresses at really reasonable prices.



Thanks Stilly  You have an amazing sense of style and a shoe collection to make any girl envious.  X


----------



## katelovesshoes

stilly said:


> Thanks so much* Lav, Debbi, Spaceflocke, MvGalloway* & *kate*!!!
> Same sizing as the So Kates.



Thanks!! Congrats again, I feel these won't be your only pair


----------



## label24

Yes!!!!! Those shoes are for real!!!!!


----------



## stilly

label24 said:


> Yes!!!!! Those shoes are for real!!!!!




Wow I love them!!!
Maybe they'll be out for Fall this summer?


----------



## MvGalloway

The first shoe Allenissima 130mm!!! Wow


----------



## annamoon

They look fab but will be impossible to walk in!!

Only Stilly could wear them!




MvGalloway said:


> The first shoe Allenissima 130mm!!! Wow


----------



## happycatie

stilly said:


> Yes I've been wearing the So Kates pretty much everywhere. I find them a little more comfy than the Pigalles but the tiny heel tips seem to wear out fast.



That's right, especially when stepping on elevator. Those heels can easily be trapped.  You must've been getting enormous compliments because of your So Kate.


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> Just In...Youpi 120s in Black Patent
> These are essentially a Peep Toe version of the So Kates that I've had on order for months...


They look great on you with that outfit!!


----------



## rachellemel

stilly said:


> Just In...Youpi 120s in Black Patent
> These are essentially a Peep Toe version of the So Kates that I've had on order for months...




Love these!  You look beautiful in them!


----------



## rachellemel

label24 said:


> Yes!!!!! Those shoes are for real!!!!!




Wow!  The second one reminds me of the "Pensée". Beautiful!


----------



## NeonLights

annamoon said:


> They look fab but will be impossible to walk in!!
> 
> Only Stilly could wear them!



Second that


----------



## NeonLights

stilly said:


> Just In...Youpi 120s in Black Patent
> These are essentially a Peep Toe version of the So Kates that I've had on order for months...



Need these in my life!! Looking super hot in them Stilly!


----------



## Kayapo97

annamoon said:


> They look fab but will be impossible to walk in!!
> 
> Only Stilly could wear them!


Agree with that, so expect to see them soon!


----------



## Dynoprettypup

Looooooooook what I got ladies


----------



## stilly

Dynoprettypup said:


> Looooooooook what I got ladies
> 
> View attachment 2562073




Those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

As spring finally arrives, I'm back to wearing my CL's regularly. 
From last week, my Pigaresille 120s with a gray leather skirt and black cardi...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> As spring finally arrives, I'm back to wearing my CL's regularly.
> From last week, my Pigaresille 120s with a gray leather skirt and black cardi...



Cute!


----------



## west of the sun

hooray for louboutin wearing weather!!
gorgeous as always stilly


----------



## label24

Tdf!!!!!!


----------



## MvGalloway

label24 said:


> tdf!!!!!!




&#128558;&#128588;&#128588;&#128588;


----------



## stilly

label24 said:


> Tdf!!!!!!







Are these from the Fall Collection* label*?
Can't wait!!!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute!





west of the sun said:


> hooray for louboutin wearing weather!!
> gorgeous as always stilly





Thanks *Lav *&* west of the sun*!!!


----------



## stilly

Framboisine Watersnake Nubuck So Kates
I got these a few months ago but this is their first venture out...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

stilly said:


> Framboisine Watersnake Nubuck So Kates
> I got these a few months ago but this is their first venture out...



omg that dress is the perfect match with the Framboisine SK!!! Perfect for spring


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

label24 said:


> Tdf!!!!!!



Is this a 130??!?  Looks steeper than the SK 120?....


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Framboisine Watersnake Nubuck So Kates
> I got these a few months ago but this is their first venture out...



Its gorgeous!!!


----------



## DebbiNC

Wow! What a nice pop of color for spring!


----------



## ellieroma

Oh Wow! They are so beautiful.


----------



## stilly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> omg that dress is the perfect match with the Framboisine SK!!! Perfect for spring





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Its gorgeous!!!





DebbiNC said:


> Wow! What a nice pop of color for spring!





ellieroma said:


> Oh Wow! They are so beautiful.




Thanks so much *CEC, Lav, Debbi* & *ellie*!!!


----------



## stilly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Is this a 130??!?  Looks steeper than the SK 120?....




No they're just the standard 120 SK's...


----------



## stilly

A little bit casual today with a black floral dress, leather jacket & Kid So Kates...


----------



## stellaking

Haven't seen your Duvette for a long time Stilly!


----------



## happycatie

stilly said:


> Corazon So Kates
> I actually got these back in the summer but I think this is the first time I've posted any pics. Here  I'm heading out to pick up my bf at the airport.


Love those red So Kate.  How could you buy them?  I have pre-ordered a pair of So Kate from Dept store, but they wont be able to ship until August


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> A little bit casual today with a black floral dress, leather jacket & Kid So Kates...





As usual absolutely beautiful


----------



## NY_Mami

label24 said:


> Tdf!!!!!!



OMG!!!!... Forreal???...


----------



## NY_Mami

label24 said:


> Yes!!!!! Those shoes are for real!!!!!



Why do I love these???... I just do...


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful additions, Stilly.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stellaking said:


> Haven't seen your Duvette for a long time Stilly!



Looking hot as always!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> A little bit casual today with a black floral dress, leather jacket & Kid So Kates...



 The "So Kate" has replaced my love for the "Pigalle"! The black kid are simply gorgeous! Now, to find a pair in my size!


----------



## stilly

happycatie said:


> Love those red So Kate.  How could you buy them?  I have pre-ordered a pair of So Kate from Dept store, but they wont be able to ship until August




Thanks *happycatie*!
I actually got mine from the CL online site back in the winter.
Hope you love your SK's when the come!!!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> As usual absolutely beautiful





BattyBugs said:


> Beautiful additions, Stilly.





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Looking hot as always!





DebbiNC said:


> The "So Kate" has replaced my love for the "Pigalle"! The black kid are simply gorgeous! Now, to find a pair in my size!





Thanks so much *Kayapo, Batty, Lav* & *Debbi*!!!
I'm so happy spring is finally here and I can wear my CL's again!!!


----------



## stilly

From this weekend, my Black Patent Piggies with a mini dress out to friend's party.
I knew I would be standing a lot so these were a good choice.


----------



## MvGalloway

&#128588;&#128522;


----------



## happycatie

stilly said:


> From this weekend, my Black Patent Piggies with a mini dress out to friend's party.
> I knew I would be standing a lot so these were a good choice.


I knew I would be standing a lot so these were a good choice.  I can't stand on my piggies for 10 mins


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Did you get new tattoos Stilly?!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> From this weekend, my Black Patent Piggies with a mini dress out to friend's party.
> I knew I would be standing a lot so these were a good choice.



Classics!!! Yum!


----------



## Sue89

I love to come here and browse through your thread! So much beauty and class in here!


----------



## stilly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Did you get new tattoos Stilly?!




Just temporary tattoos...I don't have the nerve to get a real tattoo...


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Classics!!! Yum!





MvGalloway said:


> &#128588;&#128522;





Sue89 said:


> I love to come here and browse through your thread! So much beauty and class in here!






Thanks *Lav, MvGalloway* & *Sue*!!!


----------



## stilly

happycatie said:


> I knew I would be standing a lot so these were a good choice.  I can't stand on my piggies for 10 mins




Keep practicing...
These piggies are so broken in I can wear them almost anywhere...


----------



## shaggy360

Thought of you yesterday Stilly! When I saw CL USA listed FIVE new So Kate's for sale in the 5 nude colors.....and saw half were already sold out...I thought "Stilly beat me to the checkout!"


----------



## stilly

shaggy360 said:


> Thought of you yesterday Stilly! When I saw CL USA listed FIVE new So Kate's for sale in the 5 nude colors.....and saw half were already sold out...I thought "Stilly beat me to the checkout!"




You know me too well *Shaggy!*
I got the lightest and darkest nude SKs since I think they'll be most versatile to wear.


I think professional resellers may be snapping up a lot of the newest SK's and then reselling them with a big mark-up on eBay.


----------



## stilly

My Gray Python So Kates for a little shopping and early dinner...


----------



## shaggy360

stilly said:


> You know me too well *Shaggy!*
> I got the lightest and darkest nude SKs since I think they'll be most versatile to wear.
> 
> 
> I think professional resellers may be snapping up a lot of the newest SK's and then reselling them with a big mark-up on eBay.



LOL..I think you and my wife wear the same size too (39 1/2). I managed to get her two pairs last night! Looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My Gray Python So Kates for a little shopping and early dinner...





 Lovely


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

stilly said:


> Just temporary tattoos...I don't have the nerve to get a real tattoo...



lol I've always wanted a tattoo as well, but don't have the nerves either


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

stilly said:


> My Gray Python So Kates for a little shopping and early dinner...



Love the outfit! Together with the bag and the anklet - perfection!


----------



## happycatie

stilly said:


> Keep practicing...
> These piggies are so broken in I can wear them almost anywhere...


Thank you for your encouragement.  I just doubted if the ability of wearing sky high heels could be improved by practicing


----------



## stilly

shaggy360 said:


> LOL..I think you and my wife wear the same size too (39 1/2). I managed to get her two pairs last night! Looking forward to your reveal!




She's going to love them *shaggy*!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely





CEC.LV4eva said:


> Love the outfit! Together with the bag and the anklet - perfection!




Thanks so much *Kayapo* & *CEC*!!!


----------



## stilly

I had to go bright on Easter Sunday so here's my new Yellow Flo 120's with a floral skirt...


----------



## deej87

The yellow shoes are so pretty!!


----------



## BagBragger

Stilly, I no longer visit your thread to see your shoes.  I visit to see your outfits!  You were very pretty on Easter and I especially love the red polish &#10084;&#65039;!


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> I had to go bright on Easter Sunday so here's my new Yellow Flo 120's with a floral skirt...


The Flo 120's look great on you with this combo!!


----------



## NeonLights

stilly said:


> Framboisine Watersnake Nubuck So Kates
> I got these a few months ago but this is their first venture out...



Oh these are just soooo pretty Stilly!!


----------



## stilly

deej87 said:


> The yellow shoes are so pretty!!





9distelle said:


> The Flo 120's look great on you with this combo!!





NeonLights said:


> Oh these are just soooo pretty Stilly!!




Thanks so much* deej, 9distelle* & *Neon*!!!
I just love yellow shoes!!!


----------



## stilly

BagBragger said:


> Stilly, I no longer visit your thread to see your shoes.  I visit to see your outfits!  You were very pretty on Easter and I especially love the red polish &#10084;&#65039;!





Thanks *BagBragger*!!!
I've now started buying the shoes first and then matching the outfits to them...


----------



## stilly

I went a little nuts buying So Kates from the new SK Nudes Collection.
I really have no self-control when it comes to SK's and Piggies.
From left to right (lightest to darkest)...Lea, Nats & Ada


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> I went a little nuts buying So Kates from the new SK Nudes Collection.
> I really have no self-control when it comes to SK's and Piggies.
> From left to right (lightest to darkest)...Lea, Nats & Ada




Wow! I'm speechless! Congrats, Stilly on some beautiful additions!


----------



## Christchrist

Love the colors. Congrats


----------



## happycatie

stilly said:


> I went a little nuts buying So Kates from the new SK Nudes Collection.
> I really have no self-control when it comes to SK's and Piggies.
> From left to right (lightest to darkest)...Lea, Nats & Ada


I personally prefer sexy and glossy patent leather So Kate


----------



## sharppurse

stilly said:


> You girls have inspired me to start my own thread dedicated to my beloved collection of CL Pigalles.
> 
> Later I'll post my growing collection of non-Pigalle CLs (thus the Plus in the thread title) here but I'd like to start by introducing you to my pigalle collection.
> 
> Most of the pics you'll see here will be modeling shots featuring me in my CLs with a variety of dresses, skirts and skinny jeans (I almost never wear pants). I keep a camera near my foyer and tend to take pictures of my outfits when I leave the house. What you'll see here is a collection of photos that I've amassed over the past 3 years or so.
> 
> I'll try to update the thread a few times week with new pics.
> 
> To start out, below are pictures of my pigalle collection along with pictures of my "pigalle cousins"...the lovas and twistchats which I also adore.
> 
> So here is a shot of my base pigalle collection, all 120s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shoes pictured above are:
> 
> *Front Row:* Pigalle 120 Black Patent (Sculpted Heel), Pigalle 120 Black/Brown Leopard Patent, Pigalle 120 Black/Blue Leopard Patent, Pigalle 120 Black Patent, Pigalle 120 Crepe Satin/Lace Bouquet, Pigalle 120 Red Patent Calf
> 
> *Back Row: *Pigalle 120 Black Patent, Pigalle 120 Black Kid, Pigalle 120 Cork, Pigalle 120 White Grease Patent Calf, Pigalle 120 Jean Blue Denim, Pigalle 120 Black Patent


Beautiful CLs collection.


----------



## Zucnarf

Stilly, your collection and taste are amazing..


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I went a little nuts buying So Kates from the new SK Nudes Collection.
> I really have no self-control when it comes to SK's and Piggies.
> From left to right (lightest to darkest)...Lea, Nats & Ada



Oh Stilly you must single handed keep Louboutin going with all your purchases!
You must now have enough too wear two different pair every day without repeating yourself in 6 months!


----------



## hhl4vr

stilly said:


> I went a little nuts buying So Kates from the new SK Nudes Collection.
> I really have no self-control when it comes to SK's and Piggies.
> From left to right (lightest to darkest)...Lea, Nats & Ada


 
Stunning additions, they look great.  Cannot wait to see your photos of you modelling them for us.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## twosmallwonders

stilly said:


> I went a little nuts buying So Kates from the new SK Nudes Collection.
> I really have no self-control when it comes to SK's and Piggies.
> From left to right (lightest to darkest)...Lea, Nats & Ada




Oh stilly gorgeous I wish I had not looked at your update I am experiencing self control issues lately myself 

@@
  *
_----


----------



## PMGarza

stilly said:


> I went a little nuts buying So Kates from the new SK Nudes Collection.
> I really have no self-control when it comes to SK's and Piggies.
> From left to right (lightest to darkest)...Lea, Nats & Ada





Congrats Stilly!!!!! They are all lovely!!! How you find sizing compared to pigalle 120??

Also, I need your advice since your are my guru as for Christian Louboutin! 

I'm looking forward to get a pair of iriza and decollete 554.

I tried a decollete 554 in my regular size 36 and it was big on me, a finger at the heel gap fits. Haven't been able to try the iriza cause there is non available in my city.

Should I order 35.5 in Decollete or 35?
In Iriza, should I order 35 or 35.5?

For reference, I'm a regular 36 with skinny feet. This is my sizing in CL so far:

Pigalle 120 - 35
Pigalle plato 120 - 35.5
Pigalle 100 - 36
Filo - 36
Apostrophe slingbacks - 36
Very Prive - 36

Hugs!!!!


----------



## stilly

DebbiNC said:


> Wow! I'm speechless! Congrats, Stilly on some beautiful additions!





sharppurse said:


> Beautiful CLs collection.





Zucnarf said:


> Stilly, your collection and taste are amazing..





Kayapo97 said:


> Oh Stilly you must single handed keep Louboutin going with all your purchases!
> You must now have enough too wear two different pair every day without repeating yourself in 6 months!





hhl4vr said:


> Stunning additions, they look great.  Cannot wait to see your photos of you modelling them for us.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.





twosmallwonders said:


> Oh stilly gorgeous I wish I had not looked at your update I am experiencing self control issues lately myself
> 
> @@
> *
> _----






Thanks so much *Debbi, sharppurse, Zucnarf, Kayapo, hhl4vr* & *twosmallwonders*!!!


----------



## stilly

PMGarza said:


> Congrats Stilly!!!!! They are all lovely!!! How you find sizing compared to pigalle 120??
> 
> Also, I need your advice since your are my guru as for Christian Louboutin!
> 
> I'm looking forward to get a pair of iriza and decollete 554.
> 
> I tried a decollete 554 in my regular size 36 and it was big on me, a finger at the heel gap fits. Haven't been able to try the iriza cause there is non available in my city.
> 
> Should I order 35.5 in Decollete or 35?
> In Iriza, should I order 35 or 35.5?
> 
> For reference, I'm a regular 36 with skinny feet. This is my sizing in CL so far:
> 
> Pigalle 120 - 35
> Pigalle plato 120 - 35.5
> Pigalle 100 - 36
> Filo - 36
> Apostrophe slingbacks - 36
> Very Prive - 36
> 
> Hugs!!!!




Thanks *PMGarza*!


I got my Decollete 554's TTS so I'm surprised yours are so big on you. If you can fit a whole finger in the back I would go down a full size to the 35.  


I don't have the Irizas so I really can't advise on how they run on sizing.
I've been looking for a pair with the 120 heel but no luck so far.


Good Luck!!!


----------



## PMGarza

stilly said:


> Thanks *PMGarza*!
> 
> 
> I got my Decollete 554's TTS so I'm surprised yours are so big on you. If you can fit a whole finger in the back I would go down a full size to the 35.
> 
> 
> I don't have the Irizas so I really can't advise on how they run on sizing.
> I been looking for a pair with the 120 heel but no luck so far.
> 
> 
> Good Luck!!!




Thanks @Stilly!!! Guess my feet are shrinking or else I don't know LOL!

If I see a pair of irizas 120 I'll let you know, let me know your size and if you are interested in a specific color


----------



## bougainvillier

PMGarza said:


> Thanks @Stilly!!! Guess my feet are shrinking or else I don't know LOL!
> 
> If I see a pair of irizas 120 I'll let you know, let me know your size and if you are interested in a specific color




I'm not stilly but I am the same size in Iriza and décolleté 554


----------



## rachellemel

stilly said:


> I went a little nuts buying So Kates from the new SK Nudes Collection.
> I really have no self-control when it comes to SK's and Piggies.
> From left to right (lightest to darkest)...Lea, Nats & Ada




Lovely!  What fun it must be to choose shoes in the morning!


----------



## stilly

rachellemel said:


> Lovely!  What fun it must be to choose shoes in the morning!





Thanks!
So true!


----------



## stilly

Here is a pair of my new So Kates from the new Nude Collection.
These are the Ada's which is the darkest of the nudes...a nice chocolate brown.
I don't really have a pair of brown CL's so I thought this would be a nice addition.
Shown here with an floral ABS dress and Pure Collection pink cardi...


----------



## Mrs. MFH

stilly said:


> Here is a pair of my new So Kates from the new Nude Collection.
> These are the Ada's which is the darkest of the nudes...a nice chocolate brown.
> I don't really have a pair of brown CL's so I thought this would be a nice addition.
> Shown here with an floral ABS dress and Pure Collection pink cardi...




I love these Stilly!! You paired them with the skirt very well


----------



## BagBragger

Mrs. MFH said:


> I love these Stilly!! You paired them with the skirt very well




Agreed!!!!  The brown is very pretty.  How have you gotten away with not owning that color?


----------



## NeonLights

stilly said:


> I went a little nuts buying So Kates from the new SK Nudes Collection.
> I really have no self-control when it comes to SK's and Piggies.
> From left to right (lightest to darkest)...Lea, Nats & Ada



Oh I loving the Lea.. It looks like the perfect nude too???

Best go hunting perhaps.


----------



## west of the sun

oh that colour is jaw-dropping gorgeous! some colours i find clash with the red sole, but this brown works so well with that flash of red


----------



## stilly

Mrs. MFH said:


> I love these Stilly!! You paired them with the skirt very well





BagBragger said:


> Agreed!!!!  The brown is very pretty.  How have you gotten away with not owning that color?





NeonLights said:


> Oh I loving the Lea.. It looks like the perfect nude too???
> 
> Best go hunting perhaps.





west of the sun said:


> oh that colour is jaw-dropping gorgeous! some colours i find clash with the red sole, but this brown works so well with that flash of red




Thanks *Mrs. MFH, BagBragger, Neon* & *west of the sun*!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Lovely new addition!!


----------



## wongetje

wow, just wow.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Here is a pair of my new So Kates from the new Nude Collection.
> These are the Ada's which is the darkest of the nudes...a nice chocolate brown.
> I don't really have a pair of brown CL's so I thought this would be a nice addition.
> Shown here with an floral ABS dress and Pure Collection pink cardi...


Stilly - You are my total So Kate inspiration. Whenever I see you in those lovely outfits and So Kates I get so inspired to wear mine. Trouble is - I can never keep them on for more than a few hours. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE tell me how you can wear So Kates for a whole workday ! I SOOO very much want to !


----------



## stilly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Lovely new addition!!





wongetje said:


> wow, just wow.




Thanks so much *CEC* & *wongetje*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Stilly - You are my total So Kate inspiration. Whenever I see you in those lovely outfits and So Kates I get so inspired to wear mine. Trouble is - I can never keep them on for more than a few hours. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE tell me how you can wear So Kates for a whole workday ! I SOOO very much want to !




Thanks so much* Christina2*!!!


I usually only wear the really broken in pairs of So Kates to work...the Black& Nude Patents and Black Kids. I wear them around the house and out for errands to break them in thoroughly. I usually slip them on and off under my desk during the workday which helps tremendously. These definitely aren't the shoes to keep on and stand all day...


----------



## stilly

From Friday, a new Blue & White Stripe Dress from Piperlime.com with my Denim Piggies. The dress is pretty wrinkled after a full day of work. Its impossible to keep these full dresses from getting wrinkled when you sit most of the day...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Thanks so much* Christina2*!!!
> 
> 
> I usually only wear the really broken in pairs of So Kates to work...the Black& Nude Patents and Black Kids. I wear them around the house and out for errands to break them in thoroughly. I usually slip them on and off under my desk during the workday which helps tremendously. These definitely aren't the shoes to keep on and stand all day...


Stilly - Are the patent So Kates easier to break in ? Do you have any secrets you could share for breaking in your so kates ? I LOVE this forum - it is so nice to be able to talk to other girls who LOVE weaaring heels as much as I do - I just don't know what I would do without mine - lol. BTW - LOVE all your picks in pigalles as well.


----------



## gquinn

Stilly - Thank you so much for sharing your collection, modeling pictures and advice! I'm now hunting and hoarding Pigalles in the old cut because of you and ChristChrist!


----------



## BrandSnob

gquinn said:


> Stilly - Thank you so much for sharing your collection, modeling pictures and advice! I'm now hunting and hoarding Pigalles in the old cut because of you and ChristChrist!



Just wondering where have you been looking for the old cut Pigalles? I found out about the change a little late in the game I guess and thus far, eBay and consignment stores have resulted in nil


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Stilly - Are the patent So Kates easier to break in ? Do you have any secrets you could share for breaking in your so kates ? I LOVE this forum - it is so nice to be able to talk to other girls who LOVE weaaring heels as much as I do - I just don't know what I would do without mine - lol. BTW - LOVE all your picks in pigalles as well.





Thanks *Christina*!!!


I actually think the Kid So Kates are easier to break in because the leather is much softer to begin with. CL patent leather is pretty stiff and takes a while to break in.


----------



## stilly

gquinn said:


> Stilly - Thank you so much for sharing your collection, modeling pictures and advice! I'm now hunting and hoarding Pigalles in the old cut because of you and ChristChrist!




Thanks *gquinn*!!!
I guess now I'm glad that I've loaded up Pigalles for the future...


----------



## stilly

BrandSnob said:


> Just wondering where have you been looking for the old cut Pigalles? I found out about the change a little late in the game I guess and thus far, eBay and consignment stores have resulted in nil




eBay or other online stores are really the only places to get the old Pigalles at this point that I know of. I think all the CL boutiques have sold through all the old Pigalles by now. 
I'm still hoping they'll switch back to the old design at some point even if its just for some limited edition releases. That may happen if the new style Pigalles don't sell well...


----------



## BrandSnob

stilly said:


> eBay or other online stores are really the only places to get the old Pigalles at this point that I know of. I think all the CL boutiques have sold through all the old Pigalles by now.
> I'm still hoping they'll switch back to the old design at some point even if its just for some limited edition releases. That may happen if the new style Pigalles don't sell well...



Thanks for the reply Stilly. I'm a new member but long time lurker and your new So Kate addiction has shown me that there can be life after the Pigalle lol. I'm with you on hoping they switch back.


----------



## grtlegs

stilly said:


> eBay or other online stores are really the only places to get the old Pigalles at this point that I know of. I think all the CL boutiques have sold through all the old Pigalles by now.
> I'm still hoping they'll switch back to the old design at some point even if its just for some limited edition releases. That may happen if the new style Pigalles don't sell well...


What is amazing is that the new Pigalles are all sold out everywhere!!!....sold out at pretty much all the on-line stores I know, and sold out at the Christian Louboutin on-line store....


----------



## BrandSnob

grtlegs said:


> What is amazing is that the new Pigalles are all sold out everywhere!!!....sold out at pretty much all the on-line stores I know, and sold out at the Christian Louboutin on-line store....



Yup. Most likely because some people are so anxious to have a red sole on their shoe that they don't care.


----------



## grtlegs

BrandSnob said:


> Yup. Most likely because some people are so anxious to have a red sole on their shoe that they don't care.


I guess that is kind of sad if people only want Louboutins for the red soles and not the style or cut of the shoes.....hmmmm......


----------



## stilly

grtlegs said:


> What is amazing is that the new Pigalles are all sold out everywhere!!!....sold out at pretty much all the on-line stores I know, and sold out at the Christian Louboutin on-line store....





BrandSnob said:


> Yup. Most likely because some people are so anxious to have a red sole on their shoe that they don't care.




That's not a good sign for those of us hoping the old Pigalles are coming back soon...


----------



## stilly

First wearing of my new Nats Nude Kid So Kates with a new Paper Crown dress...


----------



## west of the sun

You are ace at colour-coordination stilly! And that colour is gorgeous in the sun


----------



## FitForAQueen

Stilly, did you take the same size in your Geo grenadine spike as your So Kate? I'm  seeing what everyone is talking about regarding how quickly they can stretch. I haven't even worn my So Kate's out of the house yet and I've already stretched out the length! I now have slight heel slippage on my left foot, but I know a small petal will fix that. 

I'm trying to decide if I can go half a size down in the Geo to a 38.5. 

Everyones advice would be very helpful.

THANKS!


----------



## rachellemel

stilly said:


> First wearing of my new Nats Nude Kid So Kates with a new Paper Crown dress...




This is just so summery!  I love it!


----------



## stilly

west of the sun said:


> You are ace at colour-coordination stilly! And that colour is gorgeous in the sun





rachellemel said:


> This is just so summery!  I love it!





Thanks so much *west of the sun* & *rachellemel*!!!


----------



## stilly

FitForAQueen said:


> Stilly, did you take the same size in your Geo grenadine spike as your So Kate? I'm  seeing what everyone is talking about regarding how quickly they can stretch. I haven't even worn my So Kate's out of the house yet and I've already stretched out the length! I now have slight heel slippage on my left foot, but I know a small petal will fix that.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I can go half a size down in the Geo to a 38.5.
> 
> Everyones advice would be very helpful.
> 
> THANKS!




Yes the Geos are the same sizing as the So Kates. The Geos are really just So Kates with a spiked toe. I buy all my So Kates true to size but you can easily go down a half size. They do stretch after a couple of wearings especially the suedes and kids.


Good Luck!!!


----------



## stilly

Grenadine Spike Pigalle 120's today with a floral dress...


----------



## twosmallwonders

stilly said:


> Grenadine Spike Pigalle 120's today with a floral dress...




Stunning!


----------



## FitForAQueen

stilly said:


> Yes the Geos are the same sizing as the So Kates. The Geos are really just So Kates with a spiked toe. I buy all my So Kates true to size but you can easily go down a half size. They do stretch after a couple of wearings especially the suedes and kids.
> 
> 
> Good Luck!!!


Thanks so much Stilly! I had a feeling you were going to say that about the suede and kid. 
You are such a great resource and inspiration.....


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> First wearing of my new Nats Nude Kid So Kates with a new Paper Crown dress...


Stilly - This is such a pretty combination. I have a small question for you - your feet and toes always look SO gorgeous in all your So Kates. I think one of the reasons is because they seem to fit your toes so perfectly tight. I want this same look for my So Kates but I think I have been buying them a size too big. Tell me, is there any discomfort to this tight fit ? How long does it take you to stretch them out a little and do you get used to the fit pretty fast ?


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Grenadine Spike Pigalle 120's today with a floral dress...


Stilly - More totally gorgeous pics - thank you so much for sharing ! I think the spiked pigalles look so sexy and would love to have a pair but I am wondering - how sharp are the spikes, really ? Do you need to be extra careful when you walk or sit in them ? Do you ever have any trouble with all those spikes scratching you or getting caught on things ?


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Stilly - More totally gorgeous pics - thank you so much for sharing ! I think the spiked pigalles look so sexy and would love to have a pair but I am wondering - how sharp are the spikes, really ? Do you need to be extra careful when you walk or sit in them ? Do you ever have any trouble with all those spikes scratching you or getting caught on things ?





Thanks *Christina*!


No the spikes are plastic so they don't really hurt that much if they hit your legs or ankles. I worrying more about scraping them together when I walk or sit and I always cringe when it happens waiting for a spike to pop off. So far so good though...


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Stilly - This is such a pretty combination. I have a small question for you - your feet and toes always look SO gorgeous in all your So Kates. I think one of the reasons is because they seem to fit your toes so perfectly tight. I want this same look for my So Kates but I think I have been buying them a size too big. Tell me, is there any discomfort to this tight fit ? How long does it take you to stretch them out a little and do you get used to the fit pretty fast ?




Thanks so much *Christina*!


Yes I wear all my SK's around the house to break them in before I wear them out. They're usually a little tight when I get them but they stretch out. They also can be tighter if you wear them just at night and your feet stretch and swell a bit during the day. Thankfully at night I'm usually only wearing them for a few hours so its manageable.


----------



## stilly

twosmallwonders said:


> Stunning!





FitForAQueen said:


> Thanks so much Stilly! I had a feeling you were going to say that about the suede and kid.
> You are such a great resource and inspiration.....




Thanks* twosmallwonders* & *FitForAQueen*!!!


----------



## gilson854

stilly said:


> Grenadine Spike Pigalle 120's today with a floral dress...



Drool!!!! Beautifuuuuuuuul!!! &#128525;


----------



## stilly

gilson854 said:


> Drool!!!! Beautifuuuuuuuul!!! &#128525;




Thanks *gilson*!!!


----------



## Chanieish

stilly said:


> Grenadine Spike Pigalle 120's today with a floral dress...



Back to piggies! Love this shoe! So girly and edgy.


----------



## stilly

Chanieish said:


> Back to piggies! Love this shoe! So girly and edgy.




Thanks so much *Chanieish*!!! 
The Piggies never stay away for long...


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Youpi 120's


----------



## timbuktu007

stilly said:


> Framboisine Watersnake Nubuck So Kates
> I got these a few months ago but this is their first venture out...


Absolutely stunning!! So beautiful and so sexy!!!


----------



## timbuktu007

stilly said:


> I went a little nuts buying So Kates from the new SK Nudes Collection.
> I really have no self-control when it comes to SK's and Piggies.
> From left to right (lightest to darkest)...Lea, Nats & Ada


What a gorgeous collection!


----------



## timbuktu007

stilly said:


> Here is a pair of my new So Kates from the new Nude Collection.
> These are the Ada's which is the darkest of the nudes...a nice chocolate brown.
> I don't really have a pair of brown CL's so I thought this would be a nice addition.
> Shown here with an floral ABS dress and Pure Collection pink cardi...


Thoroughly stunning! Such a classy, graceful, elegant and sexy stiletto pump... and you wear it so well!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Black Patent Youpi 120's



Those look cute!


----------



## timbuktu007

stilly said:


> From Friday, a new Blue & White Stripe Dress from Piperlime.com with my Denim Piggies. The dress is pretty wrinkled after a full day of work. Its impossible to keep these full dresses from getting wrinkled when you sit most of the day...


You wore *those shoes* and *that outfit* to work??!!! I bet all your colleagues were either very distracted that day or green with envy !


----------



## timbuktu007

stilly said:


> Grenadine Spike Pigalle 120's today with a floral dress...


Bet you had *a lot* of guys staring at your shoes that day


----------



## iconicfashions

speechless!!!!!!


----------



## timbuktu007

stilly said:


> My new Watersnake So Kates


Lovely, sexy shoes.

Who does your photography? Those were some good shots.


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> Black Patent Youpi 120's


The Youpi 120's look so beautiful on you!!


----------



## Girl_LV

Love those CL's


----------



## stilly

timbuktu007 said:


> You wore *those shoes* and *that outfit* to work??!!! I bet all your colleagues were either very distracted that day or green with envy !





timbuktu007 said:


> Bet you had *a lot* of guys staring at your shoes that day





Thanks* timbuktu*!!!


Yes I wear my CL's to work quite a bit so everyone is used to them by now.
I usually don't wear the Spiked Piggies to work but it was Friday and I was only working a half day so I said why not...


----------



## stilly

timbuktu007 said:


> Absolutely stunning!! So beautiful and so sexy!!!





timbuktu007 said:


> What a gorgeous collection!





timbuktu007 said:


> Thoroughly stunning! Such a classy, graceful, elegant and sexy stiletto pump... and you wear it so well!





Thanks so much *timbuktu*!!!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those look cute!





iconicfashions said:


> speechless!!!!!!





9distelle said:


> The Youpi 120's look so beautiful on you!!





Girl_LV said:


> Love those CL's





Thanks so much *Lav, iconicfashions, 9distelle* & *Girl_LV*!!!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> New and a pair I've been wanting for a while now...Yellow Florescent Un Bout 120's...


Stilly - I just LOVE how you look in these heels. I think I am soooo wanting a pair. Could you do us all a favor hun and take a few close up pics of how your toes look in these heels. I think they must look uber sexy, right ? How do they feel after a  few hours on your feet ?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

congrats for the new youpis!!! Do they fit the same as So kate?


----------



## stilly

timbuktu007 said:


> Lovely, sexy shoes.
> 
> Who does your photography? Those were some good shots.




Thanks *timbuktu*!!!


I take all the pics myself with a real camera and timer...my bf got tired of taking the daily pics long ago. I usually take them when I leave for work or get home.


----------



## stilly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> congrats for the new youpis!!! Do they fit the same as So kate?




Thanks *CEC*!!!
Yes they fit the same as the So Kates.
They're essentially just a Peep Toe So Kate.


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Black Patent Youpi 120's



Simply gorgeous, Stilly! So pretty!!!!


----------



## stilly

DebbiNC said:


> Simply gorgeous, Stilly! So pretty!!!!




Thanks *Debbi*!!!


----------



## stilly

Here's a new addition to my Pigalle collection and a style I've been stalking for a long time...Black Patent Halte 120's


----------



## JadeVetti

_Tres chic_, *Stilly. 
*
By the way, if you have your So Kate in corazon and rouge de mars, could you kindly take a side by side pic?  Under the impression that one is more pink than the other but my eyes can play tricks on me...


----------



## rachellemel

stilly said:


> Here's a new addition to my Pigalle collection and a style I've been stalking for a long time...Black Patent Halte 120's




Gorgeous, as always!  You are an inspiration. I hope to have the courage (and strength!) to wear my CL's to work one day!  (Or maybe a half day!  &#128540


----------



## stilly

JadeVetti said:


> _Tres chic_, *Stilly.
> *
> By the way, if you have your So Kate in corazon and rouge de mars, could you kindly take a side by side pic?  Under the impression that one is more pink than the other but my eyes can play tricks on me...





Thanks *JadeVetti*!!!


Unfortunately I don't have the Rouge de Mars SK's
I am trying to show the tiniest bit of restraint by not getting them since I already have the Corazon SK's. From what I can tell, the Rouge de Mars look more like a true red patent similar to the standard red patent CL's over the last few years (see my older pics of Red Altis and Pigalles) . The Corozon is actually more of a bright red, almost orange and lighter in color...more of a flame red.


----------



## stilly

rachellemel said:


> Gorgeous, as always!  You are an inspiration. I hope to have the courage (and strength!) to wear my CL's to work one day!  (Or maybe a half day!  &#128540




Thanks *rachellemel*!!!


I think wearing them for a half day to start might be a good idea.


I would never wear my CL's to work if you go back 5 years or so but then I started and I've gotten a little bolder with the styles I'll wear to work with each passing year. They're such gorgeous but expensive shoes I figure why not enjoy them while you can and get your money's worth!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Here's a new addition to my Pigalle collection and a style I've been stalking for a long time...Black Patent Halte 120's



I love the skirt Stilly!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Here's a new addition to my Pigalle collection and a style I've been stalking for a long time...Black Patent Halte 120's



ooh love that ankle strap style!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Thanks *rachellemel*!!!
> 
> 
> I think wearing them for a half day to start might be a good idea.
> 
> 
> I would never wear my CL's to work if you go back 5 years or so but then I started and I've gotten a little bolder with the styles I'll wear to work with each passing year. They're such gorgeous but expensive shoes I figure why not enjoy them while you can and get your money's worth!


I agree with you that not to wear these fabulous So Kate and Pigalle heels every chance we get just does not make sense. I paid a lot for these heels and I'm going to wear them - even if it does bring a tear to my eye sometimes - lol. Right now I'm wearing my So Kates for the 5th straight day at my office. They are definitely feeling better that they did Monday. I don't know if they are stretching or my feet are just going numb but the important thing is they look GORGEOUS... I get compliments all day !


----------



## BagBragger

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the skirt Stilly!




+ 1 for sure!!!!!  Told you Stilly, I no longer even care about the shoes...just kidding, but they are second to the what you pair them with outfit wise!


----------



## dmand2

I am experiencing MAJOR shoe envy right now - amazing!!! Wow. :greengrin:


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Here is my first pair of CLs...the classic Pigalle 120 Black Patent.
> 
> I bought these off eBay back in 2006 when I stumbled upon them when looking for a pair of Jimmy Choos on eBay. I paid $899 which was a bit steep, but back then there weren't many CLs listed on eBay and good deals were non-existent.
> 
> These were at least one size too big so you can see a gap in the back in the pics below. I still own these shoes today even though I don't wear them out. Maybe some day I'll sell them off to someone who can enjoy them and start their own Pigalle obsession.


Oh, I'm so happy I've begun reading your forum!! I'm about to start my own CL collection, and had decided to begin with the very same pair as you - the black patent Pigalle! These are TO DIE FOR. I'm a little torn between the 120mm and the 100mm and would love your advice. I'm very comfortable in super high heels (e.g. 6 1/2 inch), though usually they have a platform. I also notice we're the same/similar size. I wear a US 9/EU Italian 39 generally - my set size for Brian Atwood and Gucci (occasionally slightly larger in some styles for more inexpensive brand shoes). I also wear a 40 for Karen Millen open toe sandals. I have a very narrow foot and ankle and a decent arch. Unfortunately, where I live, there are no CL stockists so I have no opportunity to try on any styles. I understand they run small and yours seem to be 39.5/40, so perhaps you could suggest the best sizing for the Pigalle. Many thanks&#8230;and hoping one day I can share photos of a similar collection with you. xx


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> *Red Patent Pigalle 120s*
> 
> I bought these off eBay about a year ago. I'd been looking for them for a while and I was thrilled when someone made them available on the Bay.
> 
> I usually save them to wear out at night. I haven't had the nerve to wear them to work yet...
> 
> Here they are with two different dresses:


Oh, wow, the red is brilliant, and the colour soooo incredible on you. This might have to be pair number two for me...


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Oh, I'm so happy I've begun reading your forum!! I'm about to start my own CL collection, and had decided to begin with the very same pair as you - the black patent Pigalle! These are TO DIE FOR. I'm a little torn between the 120mm and the 100mm and would love your advice. I'm very comfortable in super high heels (e.g. 6 1/2 inch), though usually they have a platform. I also notice we're the same/similar size. I wear a US 9/EU Italian 39 generally - my set size for Brian Atwood and Gucci (occasionally slightly larger in some styles for more inexpensive brand shoes). I also wear a 40 for Karen Millen open toe sandals. I have a very narrow foot and ankle and a decent arch. Unfortunately, where I live, there are no CL stockists so I have no opportunity to try on any styles. I understand they run small and yours seem to be 39.5/40, so perhaps you could suggest the best sizing for the Pigalle. Many thanksand hoping one day I can share photos of a similar collection with you. xx





Thanks *dmand2*!


If you're a 39 I'd suggest you start there or maybe even a 38.5 in the Pigalle 120.
The newer Pigalles tend to run a bit smaller than they did in the past though.
For 120's I usually go a half to full size down due to the high arch. The 100's run truer to size.
I'd recommend you go to a boutique to try them for your first pair or buy them online from somewhere that takes returns like Saks or Neimans.
Good Luck!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the skirt Stilly!





Kayapo97 said:


> ooh love that ankle strap style!





BagBragger said:


> + 1 for sure!!!!!  Told you Stilly, I no longer even care about the shoes...just kidding, but they are second to the what you pair them with outfit wise!





dmand2 said:


> I am experiencing MAJOR shoe envy right now - amazing!!! Wow. :greengrin:




Thanks so much* Lav, Kayapo, BagBragger* & *dmand2*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> I agree with you that not to wear these fabulous So Kate and Pigalle heels every chance we get just does not make sense. I paid a lot for these heels and I'm going to wear them - even if it does bring a tear to my eye sometimes - lol. Right now I'm wearing my So Kates for the 5th straight day at my office. They are definitely feeling better that they did Monday. I don't know if they are stretching or my feet are just going numb but the important thing is they look GORGEOUS... I get compliments all day !




That's so great *Christina*!!! Love to hear you're enjoying them!
You must have been the envy of the whole office...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> That's so great *Christina*!!! Love to hear you're enjoying them!
> You must have been the envy of the whole office...


Stilly - You know that's true ! I bet you are the envy of all the girls in your office too. I remember you posting that some of the girls in your office wear really tall high heels - how tall is really tall ? Are they CL's or some other brand ?

BTW - LOVE all your posts, especially the close up shots, they all look so beautiful !


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Thanks *dmand2*!
> 
> 
> If you're a 39 I'd suggest you start there or maybe even a 38.5 in the Pigalle 120.
> The newer Pigalles tend to run a bit smaller than they did in the past though.
> For 120's I usually go a half to full size down due to the high arch. The 100's run truer to size.
> I'd recommend you go to a boutique to try them for your first pair or buy them online from somewhere that takes returns like Saks or Neimans.
> Good Luck!


Thanks for your advice Stilly, and once more for your fabulous awe-inspiring pics!! Unfortunately, in my small Australian city, nobody stocks CLs (I know, how can someone survive in this environment?!), but I have found a few sources that do take returns and next time I travel I will make it my mission to try on as many CLs as I can to ensure I know my sizing across all different styles. My collection will begin - soon - and I can't wait to post that first pic of my own, with a VERY big smile on my face. xx


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> That's so great *Christina*!!! Love to hear you're enjoying them!
> You must have been the envy of the whole office...


Stilly, You have the most AWSOME collection of CL shoes!!!! From looking at your collection of So Kate, I have Rough Noir & Black Kid and Pigalke 120 in both Black and Nude. CL is my favourite designer so I do own a few pairs. OH how I love my CL shoes!!!!


----------



## JadeVetti

Thank you Stilly, and after seeing those red Pigalles,I see why you don't need the SK rouge de mars!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Stilly - You know that's true ! I bet you are the envy of all the girls in your office too. I remember you posting that some of the girls in your office wear really tall high heels - how tall is really tall ? Are they CL's or some other brand ?
> 
> BTW - LOVE all your posts, especially the close up shots, they all look so beautiful !




Thanks* Christina*!
The other girls in my office usually wear 4"-5" heels but not CL's or expensive designers. They have more self control than I have...


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, You have the most AWSOME collection of CL shoes!!!! From looking at your collection of So Kate, I have Rough Noir & Black Kid and Pigalke 120 in both Black and Nude. CL is my favourite designer so I do own a few pairs. OH how I love my CL shoes!!!!





Thanks *BirkinLover77*!!!
Your SK collection is all my favorites!!!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Thanks* Christina*!
> The other girls in my office usually wear 4&quot;-5&quot; heels but not CL's or expensive designers. They have more self control than I have...


 
Why do you say they have more self control than you do ? Please explain


----------



## stilly

I decided yesterday that would do a So Kate Week this week so I'll show you some of my favorite SK's over the next 7 days. So to get things going let's skip back a day...


*So Kate's Week - Day 1 - Sunday*


My newest Lea Nude Kid So Kate's heading out to lunch with friends followed by some shopping


----------



## stilly

*So Kate's Week - Day 2 - Monday*

I wore my Black Patent So Kate's to work today with a Taylor black & white floral dress


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> *So Kate's Week - Day 2 - Monday*
> 
> I wore my Black Patent So Kate's to work today with a Taylor black & white floral dress



Cute outfit stilly!


----------



## hwballew

stilly said:


> *So Kate's Week - Day 2 - Monday*
> 
> I wore my Black Patent So Kate's to work today with a Taylor black & white floral dress




I love these! Very cute outfit, and these shoes make your legs look amazing!


----------



## Talithajoy

Stilly you look great! Your pictures made me want to buy the Pigalle 120 last year and this summer I am going to buy my first pair of So Kates  May I ask what sizing you take for the So Kates? Does it differ with the materials (patent/kid/suede)?


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> *So Kate's Week - Day 2 - Monday*
> 
> I wore my Black Patent So Kate's to work today with a Taylor black & white floral dress


OMG, You look ABSOLUTE SUNNING!!!!!


----------



## dmand2

Oh wow, these are STUNNING! And your outfit is so well pulled together. With the beautiful park in the backdrop, you are the perfect CL icon.


----------



## stilly

Talithajoy said:


> Stilly you look great! Your pictures made me want to buy the Pigalle 120 last year and this summer I am going to buy my first pair of So Kates  May I ask what sizing you take for the So Kates? Does it differ with the materials (patent/kid/suede)?




Thanks *Talithajoy*!


I get my So Kates True To Size (TTS) which is a 40.5 for me in CLs.
That's a half size up from most of my Pigalle 120's which are 40's.
I have a few pairs of So Kates in 40 and they're tight but they will stretch a bit after many wearings. The kids, suedes, and pythons seem to stretch a bit more than the patents which are very stiff.


Hope this helps and please share some pics!!!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute outfit stilly!





hwballew said:


> I love these! Very cute outfit, and these shoes make your legs look amazing!





BirkinLover77 said:


> OMG, You look ABSOLUTE SUNNING!!!!!





dmand2 said:


> Oh wow, these are STUNNING! And your outfit is so well pulled together. With the beautiful park in the backdrop, you are the perfect CL icon.





Thanks so much *Lav, hwballew, BirkinLover* &* dmand*!!!


----------



## stilly

*So Kate's Week - Day 3 - Tuesday*


Corazon So Kate's today with a Pure collection cardi and Boston Proper floral skirt...


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Why do you say they have more self control than you do ? Please explain




Because my CL obsession is getting a bit out of control...


----------



## NY_Mami

Did you get the 130mm???...


----------



## JadeVetti

Love these!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

stilly said:


> Because my CL obsession is getting a bit out of control...



you Stilly?!?! No... I would have never guessed


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> *So Kate's Week - Day 3 - Tuesday*
> 
> 
> Corazon So Kate's today with a Pure collection cardi and Boston Proper floral skirt...



Love your outfit Stilly!


----------



## MvGalloway

stilly said:


> Because my CL obsession is getting a bit out of control...




Nah...out of control doesn't exist in the shoe world. We have to have shoes. &#128522;&#9996;&#65039; Your shoes are just badA$$ &#128074;&#128077;


----------



## PippaPigalle

Your collection just keeps getting better


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> *So Kate's Week - Day 3 - Tuesday*
> 
> 
> Corazon So Kate's today with a Pure collection cardi and Boston Proper floral skirt...


I have a photo of you in 130mm So Kates Stilly - would you like to see it ? They look totally gorgeous to me.


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> I have a photo of you in 130mm So Kates Stilly - would you like to see it ? They look totally gorgeous to me.




I'd love to see them!
Please post the pic!


----------



## stilly

NY_Mami said:


> Did you get the 130mm???...




No I don't think they're out yet...hopefully Christina will post a pic!!!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love your outfit Stilly!





PippaPigalle said:


> Your collection just keeps getting better




Thanks* Lav* & *PippaPigalle*!!!


----------



## stilly

*So Kate's Week - Day 4 - Wednesday*

Aquamarine So Kate's today with a floral dress


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> *So Kate's Week - Day 4 - Wednesday*
> 
> Aquamarine So Kate's today with a floral dress


Wow, You look Geougeous. I love your collection of So kate; it is Fabulous. What is the name of the color Red SoKate


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> I'd love to see them!
> Please post the pic!


Here's the pic - tell me what you think . I think you look STUNNING in 130mm's

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v422/aspoint_girl/Stillyin130mmSoKates.jpg


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Here's the pic - tell me what you think . I think you look STUNNING in 130mm's
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v422/aspoint_girl/Stillyin130mmSoKates.jpg




You posted one of my pics from yesterday by mistake...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> You posted one of my pics from yesterday by mistake...


 
no dear look closer - the heels are MUCH higher than the pic you posted - from 120mm to 130mm !


----------



## pet8899

stilly said:


> *So Kate's Week - Day 4 - Wednesday*
> 
> Aquamarine So Kate's today with a floral dress


Love the color, it matches the flecks in your dress,


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> *So Kate's Week - Day 3 - Tuesday*
> 
> 
> Corazon So Kate's today with a Pure collection cardi and Boston Proper floral skirt...


Oh, so pretty in pink!

PS I am so excited to announce that I finally had the pleasure of trying on my very first CLs tonight!!!! I have begged and pleaded and it looks like I will very soon be the proud owner of a lovely pair of black patent Pigalle 120sand perhaps another pair or two as well.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Wow, You look Geougeous. I love your collection of So kate; it is Fabulous. What is the name of the color Red SoKate




Thanks *BirkinLover*!!!


The Red So Kates I posted earlier this week are Corazon which is a brighter, orangey red. They also make Mars Rouge which is more of a true red.


----------



## stilly

pet8899 said:


> Love the color, it matches the flecks in your dress,




Thanks *pet8899*!!!
I actually bought this dress specifically to wear with these shoes...


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Oh, so pretty in pink!
> 
> PS I am so excited to announce that I finally had the pleasure of trying on my very first CLs tonight!!!! I have begged and pleaded and it looks like I will very soon be the proud owner of a lovely pair of black patent Pigalle 120sand perhaps another pair or two as well.




Thanks so much *dmand2*!!!
I hope you love your new Piggies when you get them!
Please share some pics with us!


----------



## stilly

*So Kate's Week - Day 5 - Thursday*

Python So Kates to work today.
This was my very first pair of So Kates and one of my favs.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> *So Kate's Week - Day 5 - Thursday*
> 
> Python So Kates to work today.
> This was my very first pair of So Kates and one of my favs.


I can see why those So Kates would be one of your favorites - you wear them so well. And the outfit looks perfect with them ! BTW - I LOVE all the poses you do in your pics - makes you look so hapy to have these goreous heels on your feet !


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> *So Kate's Week - Day 5 - Thursday*
> 
> Python So Kates to work today.
> This was my very first pair of So Kates and one of my favs.


You look Stunning, I don't think there is a pair that you do not own. LOL .


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> *So Kate's Week - Day 4 - Wednesday*
> 
> Aquamarine So Kate's today with a floral dress


LOve the outfit!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Thanks *BirkinLover*!!!
> 
> 
> The Red So Kates I posted earlier this week are Corazon which is a brighter, orangey red. They also make Mars Rouge which is more of a true red.


Hello Stilly, thank you so much. I saw a RED on saks.com this morning so I pre order this one. ??? Is that the same one in the picture, if you do not mind can you check for me. I know that the Black and Nude would be easy to find in the future and I can wait to get these 2 once more funds are available. The Red seem to be a seasonal color do I go for this one now. ??? I have the Rough Noir that one is like a burgundy dark red, is that the one you are talking about that you mention was more like a true red.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Stilly, Correction the burgundy dark red named per neiman marcus website was called color Rounoi purchase late last year. I have a story about these, I return them then had to  track them down to return back because these were the last pair. I eventually got them back after 6 weeks of waiting and have not seen them no place else.These are my treasure. Lol


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> I can see why those So Kates would be one of your favorites - you wear them so well. And the outfit looks perfect with them ! BTW - I LOVE all the poses you do in your pics - makes you look so hapy to have these goreous heels on your feet !





BirkinLover77 said:


> You look Stunning, I don't think there is a pair that you do not own. LOL .





Lavenderduckiez said:


> LOve the outfit!




Thanks* Christina2, BirkinLover* & *Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, Correction the burgundy dark red named per neiman marcus website was called color Rounoi purchase late last year. I have a story about these, I return them then had to  track them down to return back because these were the last pair. I eventually got them back after 6 weeks of waiting and have not seen them no place else.These are my treasure. Lol




I haven't heard of that color.
Can you post some pics for us to admire?


----------



## stilly

*So Kate's Week - Day 6 - Friday*

Liege Cork So Kates with skinnys for Casual Friday by day...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

stilly said:


> I haven't heard of that color.
> Can you post some pics for us to admire?





BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, Correction the burgundy dark red named per neiman marcus website was called color Rounoi purchase late last year. I have a story about these, I return them then had to  track them down to return back because these were the last pair. I eventually got them back after 6 weeks of waiting and have not seen them no place else.These are my treasure. Lol



Birkin, your original post of the color is the official name ie "Rouge Noir"
Department stores shorten names or put acronyms - so "Rounoi" like you mentioned is simply the combination of the first 3 letters of rouge noir which means "red black" in French.
Rouge de mars is a true red.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

stilly said:


> *So Kate's Week - Day 5 - Thursday*
> 
> Python So Kates to work today.
> This was my very first pair of So Kates and one of my favs.



LOVE this outfit!!!


----------



## stilly

*So Kate's Week - Day 6 - Friday*

And then by night the Liege So Kates with a dress heading out for dinner...


----------



## stilly

Christina2 sent me this pic of what the So Kates 130's might look like...120's on the left and 130's on the right...


----------



## twosmallwonders

stilly said:


> *So Kate's Week - Day 6 - Friday*
> 
> And then by night the Liege So Kates with a dress heading out for dinner...




These are one of my favorites  enjoy dinner you look great as usual!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> *So Kate's Week - Day 6 - Friday*
> 
> And then by night the Liege So Kates with a dress heading out for dinner...



I love the day and night look!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> I haven't heard of that color.
> Can you post some pics for us to admire?


Stilly, I am still trying to figure out how to resize photo; but any way it is the "Rough Noir" my apology for the confusion.




CEC.LV4eva said:


> Birkin, your original post of the color is the official name ie "Rouge Noir"
> Department stores shorten names or put acronyms - so "Rounoi" like you mentioned is simply the combination of the first 3 letters of rouge noir which means "red black" in French.
> Rouge de mars is a true red.


Thank you so much for this information, I really do appreciated your thoughts . You learn something new every day. Much Love!!!


----------



## stilly

twosmallwonders said:


> These are one of my favorites  enjoy dinner you look great as usual!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the day and night look!




Thanks so much *twosmallwonders & Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

*So Kate's Week - Day 7 - Saturday*

I wore my Ayers Watersnake So Kates today for a little shopping & an early dinner...


----------



## rachellemel

stilly said:


> *So Kate's Week - Day 5 - Thursday*
> 
> Python So Kates to work today.
> This was my very first pair of So Kates and one of my favs.




Those are gorgeous!  Can't wait to get a pair of exotics someday!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> *So Kate's Week - Day 7 - Saturday*
> 
> I wore my Ayers Watersnake So Kates today for a little shopping & an early dinner...


Love the Color, with your perfect Black Dress. You look Gorgeous


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

stilly said:


> *So Kate's Week - Day 7 - Saturday*
> 
> I wore my Ayers Watersnake So Kates today for a little shopping & an early dinner...



Love the pop of color and fun texture of this pair with a simple black dress


----------



## rachellemel

stilly said:


> *so kate's week - day 7 - saturday*
> 
> i wore my ayers watersnake so kates today for a little shopping & an early dinner...




&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## DebbiNC

Stilly, your "So Kate Week" was a real treat! Thanks for sharing and letting us live vicariously through you! Have a good week!


----------



## PurseACold

debbinc said:


> stilly, your "so kate week" was a real treat! Thanks for sharing and letting us live vicariously through you! Have a good week!


+1


----------



## BirkinLover77

DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, your "So Kate Week" was a real treat! Thanks for sharing and letting us live vicariously through you! Have a good week!


Thank you for sharing all this week your Beautiful CL shoes.


----------



## stilly

rachellemel said:


> Those are gorgeous!  Can't wait to get a pair of exotics someday!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;





BirkinLover77 said:


> Love the Color, with your perfect Black Dress. You look Gorgeous





rachellemel said:


> &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;





DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, your "So Kate Week" was a real treat! Thanks for sharing and letting us live vicariously through you! Have a good week!





PurseACold said:


> +1





BirkinLover77 said:


> Thank you for sharing all this week your Beautiful CL shoes.





Thanks *rachellemel, BirkinLover, Debbi & PurseACold*!!!
I had fun with the SK's last week!


----------



## stilly

Well after wearing out my SK's last week, its back to the Piggies.
Desert Python Pigalle 120's to a friend's dinner party last weekend.


----------



## stilly

Running out for some groceries yesterday, I decided to wear this red & blue plaid dress in the nice weather. I couldn't seem to find any navy shoes to go with the dress so my Ostrich Piggies got pressed into duty...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Well after wearing out my SK's last week, its back to the Piggies.
> Desert Python Pigalle 120's to a friend's dinner party last weekend. [/
> 
> 
> 
> stilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Running out for some groceries yesterday, I decided to wear this red & blue plaid dress in the nice weather. I couldn't seem to find any navy shoes to go with the dress so my Ostrich Piggies got pressed into duty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Stilly you look Great in those shoes.
Click to expand...


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> *So Kate's Week - Day 4 - Wednesday*
> 
> Aquamarine So Kate's today with a floral dress



Oooh, this colour is fabulous, and I so love how you've paired them with this cute dress!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Well after wearing out my SK's last week, its back to the Piggies.
> Desert Python Pigalle 120's to a friend's dinner party last weekend.


OMG - I am in love!!! You must be the envy of all your friends. (I sure am jealous ).


----------



## Christchrist

Man I love the desert and ostrich piggy 


CL wish list 
Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38

Chanel wish list 
Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
Blue caviar classic flap 
Chateau boy 13C gold or black version


----------



## rachellemel

stilly said:


> Running out for some groceries yesterday, I decided to wear this red & blue plaid dress in the nice weather. I couldn't seem to find any navy shoes to go with the dress so my Ostrich Piggies got pressed into duty...




Lovely!  Who knew grocery shopping could be so glamourous!  &#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;


----------



## galadrielle

stilly said:


> Well after wearing out my SK's last week, its back to the Piggies.
> Desert Python Pigalle 120's to a friend's dinner party last weekend.


You look extremely elegant in these shoes, Stilly! I'm not particularly fond of exotics (weird, I know...), but these snake Pigalles are TDF! And thanks for being an inspiration, your posts regarding the sizing/material of So Kates helped me a lot in buying my nude So Kates!


----------



## jalbs

Your so kate week was great to look at! All gorgeous. Thank u for sharing!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> stilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well after wearing out my SK's last week, its back to the Piggies.
> Desert Python Pigalle 120's to a friend's dinner party last weekend. [/
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Stilly you look Great in those shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dmand2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, this colour is fabulous, and I so love how you've paired them with this cute dress!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christchrist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man I love the desert and ostrich piggy
> 
> 
> CL wish list
> Picks N Co- blk & nude 38.5-39
> Metal nodo piggy 120 38 or 38.5
> Pumice lucifer bow 36 or 36.5
> Love me 120 patent blk & nude  38.5 or 38
> 
> Chanel wish list
> Maxi or jumbo electric or royal
> Blue caviar classic flap
> Chateau boy 13C gold or black version
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachellemel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely!  Who knew grocery shopping could be so glamourous!  &#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> galadrielle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You look extremely elegant in these shoes, Stilly! I'm not particularly fond of exotics (weird, I know...), but these snake Pigalles are TDF! And thanks for being an inspiration, your posts regarding the sizing/material of So Kates helped me a lot in buying my nude So Kates!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jalbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your so kate week was great to look at! All gorgeous. Thank u for sharing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much *BirkinLover, dmand2, CC, rachellemel, galadrielle* &* jalbs*!!!
> Even though I've given the So Kates a lot of attention lately, I still love my Piggies!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Well after wearing out my SK's last week, its back to the Piggies.
> Desert Python Pigalle 120's to a friend's dinner party last weekend.



I've always loved the desert python pigalle. They look wonderful on you.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Running out for some groceries yesterday, I decided to wear this red & blue plaid dress in the nice weather. I couldn't seem to find any navy shoes to go with the dress so my Ostrich Piggies got pressed into duty...



ostrich piggies.. oh my! =)


----------



## dmand2

DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, your "So Kate Week" was a real treat! Thanks for sharing and letting us live vicariously through you! Have a good week!


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> BirkinLover77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much *BirkinLover, dmand2, CC, rachellemel, galadrielle* &* jalbs*!!!
> Even though I've given the So Kates a lot of attention lately, I still love my Piggies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, but it is the superfine stiletto heels, arch that make my day on the SK's. You have the amazing collection of shoes. .
Click to expand...


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> ostrich piggies.. oh my! =)





dmand2 said:


> I couldn't agree more!





BirkinLover77 said:


> stilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, but it is the superfine stiletto heels, arch that make my day on the SK's. You have the amazing collection of shoes. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *Lav, dmand2*, & *BirkinLover*!!!
> I do love the arch and super thin heel of the SK's!
Click to expand...


----------



## stilly

I couldn't resist picking up a pair of Rouge De Mars So Kate's last week which I stubbled on at Saks in my size. A couple of you have asked me how they compare to the Corazan SK's so here's a quick comparison. 


Rouge De Mars on the left and Corazon's on the right. The Rouge De Mars is more of the standard red patent while the Corazons are brighter and more orangey...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> I couldn't resist picking up a pair of Rouge De Mars So Kate's last week which I stubbled on at Saks in my size. A couple of you have asked me how they compare to the Corazan SK's so here's a quick comparison.
> 
> 
> Rouge De Mars on the left and Corazon's on the right. The Rouge De Mars is more of the standard red patent while the Corazons are brighter and more orangey...


I am gasping for air. My HB pre-order RED looks like the Corazon's from your picture at Saks.com can't wait to get them in the near future. Hope they arrive before the end of summer so that I can enjoy them. I love the comparison on both colors Rouge de Mars verses Corazon's.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> BirkinLover77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *Lav, dmand2*, & *BirkinLover*!!!
> I do love the arch and super thin heel of the SK's!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the super thin tall tapering 120mm heel is what sets the So Kate apart from all the others and the classic silhouette is what gets everybody's ( including me - lol ) attention !
Click to expand...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I couldn't resist picking up a pair of Rouge De Mars So Kate's last week which I stubbled on at Saks in my size. A couple of you have asked me how they compare to the Corazan SK's so here's a quick comparison.
> 
> 
> Rouge De Mars on the left and Corazon's on the right. The Rouge De Mars is more of the standard red patent while the Corazons are brighter and more orangey...



Ooohh... yum!  COngrats on the new heels stilly!


----------



## stellaking

stilly said:


> I couldn't resist picking up a pair of Rouge De Mars So Kate's last week which I stubbled on at Saks in my size. A couple of you have asked me how they compare to the Corazan SK's so here's a quick comparison.
> 
> 
> Rouge De Mars on the left and Corazon's on the right. The Rouge De Mars is more of the standard red patent while the Corazons are brighter and more orangey...


Wow....Appreciate your help. all want


----------



## mostly

Just stumbled upon this thread.Wow Stilly,love your collection of Piggys and SK.And the way you style them.Thanks for sharing.Stilly, the 'new Pigalles' you refer to are they the Pigalle Follies?


----------



## stilly

mostly said:


> Just stumbled upon this thread.Wow Stilly,love your collection of Piggys and SK.And the way you style them.Thanks for sharing.Stilly, the 'new Pigalles' you refer to are they the Pigalle Follies?





Thanks* mostly*!


They changed the design of the Pigalle 120's in 2014 which I refer to as the "New Pigalles". They are not as low cut and frankly not as sexy as the old Pigalles made in 2013 and earlier. All my Pigalles are the old style except for the Neptune Blue Pythons which I got to try out the New Pigalle design. 


I don't have the Pigalle Follies yet but the look gorgeous. I'm looking for a pair with the 120 heel.


----------



## stilly

I got lucky and found a pair of Vernis Mouchete So Kates in my size. They're an interesting color...a mix of black, brown, yellow and white. Worn here with a new LBD I picked up last week...


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> I got lucky and found a pair of Vernis Mouchete So Kates in my size. They're an interesting color...a mix of black, brown, yellow and white. Worn here with a new LBD I picked up last week...


Stilly, the Vernis Mouchete looks fab on you!  Congrats!  
I think your legs are looking leaner by the day, probably from wearing 120s every day.

I almost did not get them myself thinking mehhh... but they are a color that would be versatile aren't they?

BTW, are you thinking of ever getting the Pigalle Follies 120s?  If you do, please let us know the sizing vs old P120, SK etc because I am curious.  Thank you!!!  XOXO!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> I got lucky and found a pair of Vernis Mouchete So Kates in my size. They're an interesting color...a mix of black, brown, yellow and white. Worn here with a new LBD I picked up last week...


Congrats, Gorgeous look on You.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I got lucky and found a pair of Vernis Mouchete So Kates in my size. They're an interesting color...a mix of black, brown, yellow and white. Worn here with a new LBD I picked up last week...



Cute!!! I love the so kates on you! THe mixed of colors are gorgeous!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> I got lucky and found a pair of Vernis Mouchete So Kates in my size. They're an interesting color...a mix of black, brown, yellow and white. Worn here with a new LBD I picked up last week...


GORGEOUS new addition Stilly. You are wearing the So Kates better and better !

BTW - Are you still wearing that cute little belt toe ring ? I can't tell by your pics .


----------



## taram2014

I'm new to the forum and have to say WOW!!!! You have an amazingly incredible collection and wear your shoes with grace and style.  Kudos to you!!!


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Stilly, the Vernis Mouchete looks fab on you!  Congrats!
> I think your legs are looking leaner by the day, probably from wearing 120s every day.
> 
> I almost did not get them myself thinking mehhh... but they are a color that would be versatile aren't they?
> 
> BTW, are you thinking of ever getting the Pigalle Follies 120s?  If you do, please let us know the sizing vs old P120, SK etc because I am curious.  Thank you!!!  XOXO!!!





Thanks *Helen* but I think my legs are getting thicker rather than thinner.
Give credit to the natural light...


I've seen the Pigalle Follies but mostly only in the 100's not 120's. I've only seen the mesh/lace in the 120's so far and they really didn't excite me.


The Follies could be a so dangerous given my already overgrown Pigalle collection and rapidly growing So Kate collection.


I did pick up a pair of Glitter Black Suede Iriza 120's though...


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Congrats, Gorgeous look on You.





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute!!! I love the so kates on you! THe mixed of colors are gorgeous!





Christina2 said:


> GORGEOUS new addition Stilly. You are wearing the So Kates better and better !
> 
> BTW - Are you still wearing that cute little belt toe ring ? I can't tell by your pics .





taram2014 said:


> I'm new to the forum and have to say WOW!!!! You have an amazingly incredible collection and wear your shoes with grace and style.  Kudos to you!!!




Thanks *BirkinLover, Lav* and *taram*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> GORGEOUS new addition Stilly. You are wearing the So Kates better and better !
> 
> BTW - Are you still wearing that cute little belt toe ring ? I can't tell by your pics .




Thanks *Christina*!


I actually bought a few toe rings but they seem to be covered up by the shoe especially the SK's unless you where them just perfectly...I'm not sure my toes are quite long enough to pull it off...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Lovely new pair of Vernis Mouchete!!! Congrats Stilly!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> Thanks *Helen* but I think my legs are getting thicker rather than thinner.
> Give credit to the natural light...
> 
> 
> I've seen the Pigalle Follies but mostly only in the 100's not 120's. I've only seen the mesh/lace in the 120's so far and they really didn't excite me.
> 
> 
> The Follies could be a so dangerous given my already overgrown Pigalle collection and rapidly growing So Kate collection.
> 
> 
> I did pick up a pair of Glitter Black Suede Iriza 120's though...


Have I missed seeing the Iriza on this thread?  Oops!  
How was the fit?  

I think your leg has gotten slender over time.  I cannot wear heels every day now so my legs lost its shape I think UGH!


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Have I missed seeing the Iriza on this thread?  Oops!
> How was the fit?
> 
> I think your leg has gotten slender over time.  I cannot wear heels every day now so my legs lost its shape I think UGH!




No I've only worn the Irizas once so far.
I'll post some pics soon.
They fit more like old Pigalle 120s and I'd say go a half size down from the So Kates due to the open instep.


Thanks for the complement but I think my legs are about the same. If only I could do a little more exercising in addition to my daily CL wearing I'd be all set...


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I got lucky and found a pair of Vernis Mouchete So Kates in my size. They're an interesting color...a mix of black, brown, yellow and white. Worn here with a new LBD I picked up last week...




Lovely Stilly,


I was thinking you should provide a list of which colourways of the So Kates and Pigalle 120's you don't have!


I sometimes find shoes I have almost forgotten about in my wardrobes - goodness knows how you cope!


Perhaps we should produce a "shoe tracking app" for our mobiles! (or does one already exist?


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely Stilly,
> 
> 
> I was thinking you should provide a list of which colourways of the So Kates and Pigalle 120's you don't have!
> 
> 
> I sometimes find shoes I have almost forgotten about in my wardrobes - goodness knows how you cope!
> 
> 
> Perhaps we should produce a "shoe tracking app" for our mobiles! (or does one already exist?




Thanks *Kayapo*!!!
I should probably take pics of them all and start some type of inventory system. to keep track...


----------



## stilly

As requested, here are my Black Glitter Iriza 120's. I usually don't buy glitter shoes since they're a bit too fancy for everyday wear but I made an exception for these. The glitter is more subtle here...


On sizing I'd recommend a half size down from the So Kates. These are a same size as my So Kates but they're a little big probably due to the open instep.


----------



## Maxl

stilly said:


> Thanks *Christina*!
> 
> 
> I actually bought a few toe rings but they seem to be covered up by the shoe especially the SK's unless you where them just perfectly...I'm not sure my toes are quite long enough to pull it off...


 


Do you know those toe-link anklets? They are a great combination of anklet and toe-ring. 
The chain is connected to a toe ring, so the ring can always guess, even if it is not visible.

I like the way you wear your anklets! And every day another one.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> As requested, here are my Black Glitter Iriza 120's. I usually don't buy glitter shoes since they're a bit too fancy for everyday wear but I made an exception for these. The glitter is more subtle here...
> 
> 
> On sizing I'd recommend a half size down from the So Kates. These are a same size as my So Kates but they're a little big probably due to the open instep.



THe outfit is super cute!


----------



## Christina2

Maxl said:


> Do you know those toe-link anklets? They are a great combination of anklet and toe-ring.
> The chain is connected to a toe ring, so the ring can always guess, even if it is not visible.
> 
> I like the way you wear your anklets! And every day another one.


I can't quite picture how this would look - do you have a photo you could post ?


----------



## west of the sun

oh my gosh those are stunning! you definitely made the right decision getting them - they're so beautiful you should pair them with everything!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> As requested, here are my Black Glitter Iriza 120's. I usually don't buy glitter shoes since they're a bit too fancy for everyday wear but I made an exception for these. The glitter is more subtle here...
> 
> 
> On sizing I'd recommend a half size down from the So Kates. These are a same size as my So Kates but they're a little big probably due to the open instep.




Stilly, the Irizas are really pretty and I'll bet you'll wear them more than you think! Nonetheless, I think I'd just die in your shoe closet!


----------



## tinachkaa

DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, the Irizas are really pretty and I'll bet you'll wear them more than you think! Nonetheless, I think I'd just die in your shoe closet!




I second that! They're stunning!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> As requested, here are my Black Glitter Iriza 120's. I usually don't buy glitter shoes since they're a bit too fancy for everyday wear but I made an exception for these. The glitter is more subtle here...
> 
> 
> On sizing I'd recommend a half size down from the So Kates. These are a same size as my So Kates but they're a little big probably due to the open instep.


You look as always Gorgeous in your sexy heels and your fab outfit. You go Stilly, I have not seen anyone where heels as sexy as you do other than myself. Lol


----------



## stilly

Maxl said:


> Do you know those toe-link anklets? They are a great combination of anklet and toe-ring.
> The chain is connected to a toe ring, so the ring can always guess, even if it is not visible.
> 
> I like the way you wear your anklets! And every day another one.





Christina2 said:


> I can't quite picture how this would look - do you have a photo you could post ?





That's funny because I actually did buy one of those from asos a few weeks back. I'll see if I can wear it sometime soon.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> As requested, here are my Black Glitter Iriza 120's. I usually don't buy glitter shoes since they're a bit too fancy for everyday wear but I made an exception for these. The glitter is more subtle here...
> 
> 
> On sizing I'd recommend a half size down from the So Kates. These are a same size as my So Kates but they're a little big probably due to the open instep.


Oooh, I really like these! Very feminine, but also a bit edgy. And, as always, paired with another fabulous outfit. 

I think with all your recent postings, you might have converted me into an SK lover&#8230; A pair has just become available in my size, but it's a pre-order, so it will be a race to see if a beautiful baby piggie or an SK is the first CL to join my very sizeable shoe family!


----------



## dmand2

dmand2 said:


> Oooh, I really like these! Very feminine, but also a bit edgy. And, as always, paired with another fabulous outfit.
> 
> I think with all your recent postings, you might have converted me into an SK lover&#8230; A pair has just become available in my size, but it's a pre-order, so it will be a race to see if a beautiful baby piggie or an SK is the first CL to join my very sizeable shoe family!


Exciting update - I've just found a local store who has the black patent 120 SK's in stock, in my size&#8230;they're now mine! I'll post pics when they arrive next week.

Thanks stilly for all your inspiration and advice. x


----------



## NeonLights

stilly said:


> As requested, here are my Black Glitter Iriza 120's. I usually don't buy glitter shoes since they're a bit too fancy for everyday wear but I made an exception for these. The glitter is more subtle here...
> 
> 
> On sizing I'd recommend a half size down from the So Kates. These are a same size as my So Kates but they're a little big probably due to the open instep.



Oh these are just beautiful!!! Great way yo get your glitter on Stilly


----------



## BirkinLover77

DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, the Irizas are really pretty and I'll bet you'll wear them more than you think! Nonetheless, I think I'd just die in your shoe closet!


Me too, let's all raid Stilly closet it is like heaven. LOL


----------



## dmand2

BirkinLover77 said:


> Me too, let's all raid Stilly closet it is like heaven. LOL


OMG - can you imagine?!? Picture her incredible shoe collection, cocktails (AWAY from the shoes), and that fabulous scenery backdrop at her house&#8230;Heaven!!


----------



## arthur.aston

Can't wait to see you with these Rouge De Mars on you...


----------



## stilly

west of the sun said:


> oh my gosh those are stunning! you definitely made the right decision getting them - they're so beautiful you should pair them with everything!





DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, the Irizas are really pretty and I'll bet you'll wear them more than you think! Nonetheless, I think I'd just die in your shoe closet!





BirkinLover77 said:


> You look as always Gorgeous in your sexy heels and your fab outfit. You go Stilly, I have not seen anyone where heels as sexy as you do other than myself. Lol





tinachkaa said:


> I second that! They're stunning!!





dmand2 said:


> Oooh, I really like these! Very feminine, but also a bit edgy. And, as always, paired with another fabulous outfit.
> 
> I think with all your recent postings, you might have converted me into an SK lover A pair has just become available in my size, but it's a pre-order, so it will be a race to see if a beautiful baby piggie or an SK is the first CL to join my very sizeable shoe family!





NeonLights said:


> Oh these are just beautiful!!! Great way yo get your
> glitter on Stilly





Thanks so much* west of the sun, Debbi, BirkinLover, tinachkaa, dmand* & *Neon*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Youpis with a floral print full dress and cardi...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Black Patent Youpis with a floral print full dress and cardi...


Happy Sunday Stilly. It is a beautiful day in NYC and as always you look stunning in those Black Patent Youpis and the floral print look gorgeous. How is the fit and comfort on these AWSOME heels?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

^omg Stilly, I LOVE that dress on you!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Black Patent Youpis with a floral print full dress and cardi...



I'm loving the black and white outfit! The heels look amazing on you!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Black Patent Youpis with a floral print full dress and cardi...


I wasn't sure if you wore peep-toes since I hadn't seen any pics, but delighted to see that you do - especially with the matching perfect red polish! And the print dress matches beautifully.


----------



## NeonLights

stilly said:


> Black Patent Youpis with a floral print full dress and cardi...



Such clean lines and sexy those Youpis.


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> Black Patent Youpis with a floral print full dress and cardi...


The Youpis are awesome with this dress on you!!


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> As requested, here are my Black Glitter Iriza 120's. I usually don't buy glitter shoes since they're a bit too fancy for everyday wear but I made an exception for these. The glitter is more subtle here...
> 
> 
> On sizing I'd recommend a half size down from the So Kates. These are a same size as my So Kates but they're a little big probably due to the open instep.


These are soooooo pretty, Stilly! I love your outfit pairing with them!

Do you find that these are less tight in the toe area than Pigalles? I haven't tried on SKs ever, and I have the iriza 100s in my tts, which, incredibly, didn't need breaking in (but were too long).  I want to get some Iriza 120s, but I don't know if I can deal with another P120s-style stretching period if I size down :shame:


----------



## stilly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> ^omg Stilly, I LOVE that dress on you!!!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> I'm loving the black and white outfit! The heels look amazing on you!





NeonLights said:


> Such clean lines and sexy those Youpis.





9distelle said:


> The Youpis are awesome with this dress on you!!




Thanks *CEC, Lav, Neon* &* 9distelle*!!!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> I wasn't sure if you wore peep-toes since I hadn't seen any pics, but delighted to see that you do - especially with the matching perfect red polish! And the print dress matches beautifully.




Thanks* dmand*!
I'm just starting to wear my peep toes in the last month with the warmer weather.
I try to get the nail polish as close to Louboutin Red as I can.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Happy Sunday Stilly. It is a beautiful day in NYC and as always you look stunning in those Black Patent Youpis and the floral print look gorgeous. How is the fit and comfort on these AWSOME heels?




Thanks *BirkinLover*!!!
The Youpis are pretty comfy.
They don't crush your toes like the SK's can.


----------



## stilly

LolasCloset said:


> These are soooooo pretty, Stilly! I love your outfit pairing with them!
> 
> Do you find that these are less tight in the toe area than Pigalles? I haven't tried on SKs ever, and I have the iriza 100s in my tts, which, incredibly, didn't need breaking in (but were too long).  I want to get some Iriza 120s, but I don't know if I can deal with another P120s-style stretching period if I size down :shame:




Thanks *Lola*!
Yes the Irizas have a little more room in the toes than the Piggies.
They're a little more comfy with the open arch so I don't think they'll need quite as much break-in.


----------



## stilly

Silver SK's today with a metallic print dress...


----------



## stilly

I had to try a toe ring with the Silver SK's


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Silver SK's today with a metallic print dress...



The silver so kates are beautiful on you Stilly!


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> Thanks *Lola*!
> Yes the Irizas have a little more room in the toes than the Piggies.
> They're a little more comfy with the open arch so I don't think they'll need quite as much break-in.


Thanks for the info, Stilly!


----------



## hhl4vr

stilly said:


> I had to try a toe ring with the Silver SK's


 
You look fabulous stilly-


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Thanks *BirkinLover*!!!
> The Youpis are pretty comfy.
> They don't crush your toes like the SK's can.


Nice, lol


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Silver SK's today with a metallic print dress...


Love the SK silver, looks AWSOME on you


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> I had to try a toe ring with the Silver SK's


Look at you shining in the sun!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> The silver so kates are beautiful on you Stilly!





LolasCloset said:


> Thanks for the info, Stilly!





hhl4vr said:


> You look fabulous stilly-





BirkinLover77 said:


> Nice, lol





BirkinLover77 said:


> Love the SK silver, looks AWSOME on you





dmand2 said:


> Look at you shining in the sun!




Thanks so much *Lav, Lola, hhl4vr, BirkinLover* & *dmand*!!!


----------



## stilly

Pink Piggies!!! (Rose Matador to be specific...)


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Pink Piggies!!! (Rose Matador to be specific...)


I LOVE this bright pink!!


----------



## stellaking

stilly said:


> Pink Piggies!!! (Rose Matador to be specific...)



Fluo chic neon pink? I love it!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Pink Piggies!!! (Rose Matador to be specific...)


Love the splash of Pink color for summer


----------



## jalbs

The pink is amazing!! Love those on you!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Pink Piggies!!! (Rose Matador to be specific...)



The pink piggies are beautiful on you!


----------



## ayobeckah

I'm not a fan of bright colours on myself, but those rose matador SK's are speaking to me on a spiritual level. I absolutely love them on you!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

ayobeckah said:


> I'm not a fan of bright colours on myself, but those rose matador SK's are speaking to me on a spiritual level. I absolutely love them on you!


ayobeckah,if you ever are going to search for them on eBay or elsewhere, just remember the Rose Matadore is a old cut Pigalle 120.  It is pretty isn't it.  I regret not getting it myself, but have grenadine P120 and cyclamen SK so no more pink for me )


----------



## ayobeckah

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> ayobeckah,if you ever are going to search for them on eBay or elsewhere, just remember the Rose Matadore is a old cut Pigalle 120.  It is pretty isn't it.  I regret not getting it myself, but have grenadine P120 and cyclamen SK so no more pink for me )




Whatever they're called, they're beautiful but just not for me. I'm scared of getting pigalles over the internet because of all the new sizings and whatnot


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

ayobeckah said:


> Whatever they're called, they're beautiful but just not for me. I'm scared of getting pigalles over the internet because of all the new sizings and whatnot


That is an old cut pigalle 120 so you need to size down by half to full size from TTS.  If its a new cut go with TTS.  A good way to tell if it was pre-SS2013 is to look inside the heels to see if there is an elastic band.  Of course the authentication thread helps too.

My old cut Pigalle 120 is 1 size down from Pigalle 100, but new cut Pigalle 120 is the same size as my 100 fyi


----------



## dmand2

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> That is an old cut pigalle 120 so you need to size down by half to full size from TTS.  If its a new cut go with TTS.  A good way to tell if it was pre-SS2013 is to look inside the heels to see if there is an elastic band.  Of course the authentication thread helps too.
> 
> My old cut Pigalle 120 is 1 size down from Pigalle 100, but new cut Pigalle 120 is the same size as my 100 fyi


And then the SK sizing is different again. They sure don't make it easy for us shoe obsessives!!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

SK patent sizing is half up from old cut P120 but exotic SK is the same as my old cut P120 coz I can bare the pain to stretch em out.  Exotics stretch more than patents.  

I am US6.5 old cut P120 and exotic SK 36, patent SK and Pigalle Follies 100/120 36.5, new cut P120 which I won't buy a 37.

Hope this helps


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> I LOVE this bright pink!!





stellaking said:


> Fluo chic neon pink? I love it!





BirkinLover77 said:


> Love the splash of Pink color for summer





jalbs said:


> The pink is amazing!! Love those on you!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> The pink piggies are beautiful on you!




Thanks so much *dmand, stellaking, BirkinLover, jalbs* & *Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore my Framboise Suede So Kates with a simple black dress on a hot day...


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> I wore my Framboise Suede So Kates with a simple black dress on a hot day...


Oooh, the colour and texture of these are really pretty. A great addition to a LBD!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> I couldn't resist picking up a pair of Rouge De Mars So Kate's last week which I stubbled on at Saks in my size. A couple of you have asked me how they compare to the Corazan SK's so here's a quick comparison.
> 
> 
> Rouge De Mars on the left and Corazon's on the right. The Rouge De Mars is more of the standard red patent while the Corazons are brighter and more orangey...


You totally inspired me - again - snared my own pair of stunning Rouge De Mars SKs today. TDF!! So happy.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> I wore my Framboise Suede So Kates with a simple black dress on a hot day...


Oh, Gorgeous and Love the Color for a Hot Summer Day. For SK's suede how do they compare to the patent leather? Do you mind telling me what season those are from last or current?


----------



## BirkinLover77

dmand2 said:


> You totally inspired me - again - snared my own pair of stunning Rouge De Mars SKs today. TDF!! So happy.


We'll soon be twins SK 's Rouge De Mars from Las Vegas boutique awaiting shipment in a couple of days and I am so happy to find this red. Thanks to Stilly comparison photos.


----------



## dmand2

BirkinLover77 said:


> We'll soon be twins SK 's Rouge De Mars from Las Vegas boutique awaiting shipment in a couple of days and I am so happy to find this red. Thanks to Stilly comparison photos.


Triplets.  How cute are we?! I was so obsessed with that true red that really showed in Stilly's pics, I just HAD to have it. I hope you love yours as much as I do mine.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I wore my Framboise Suede So Kates with a simple black dress on a hot day...


Very pretty!


----------



## M00

Hello Stilly, I'm new here on the purse blog and I love love love your pigalle and so kate collections as they are my most favorite styles of CL shoes.  I recently got a pair of black kid pigalle 100 in 34.5. The shoes fit me perfectly lengthwise (there is a tiny gap in the back, but since a have narrow heels, all of my high heel shoes are like that) and a little snug in the toe box. I read somewhere here on the blog that kid leather stretches a lot. How much do you think it stretches? I'm afraid that there will be a big gap at the back after it stretches out. Please help ;(


----------



## M00

I'm upload a pic so you can see how the shoes fit on me. Thank you


----------



## stilly

M00 said:


> I'm upload a pic so you can see how the shoes fit on me. Thank you





These don't look too big on you *M00*.
Its best to get them a little smaller if possible since the do stretch but the gap doesn't look that big to start. You can always buy some pads to put in back if necessary.


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Oooh, the colour and texture of these are really pretty. A great addition to a LBD!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Very pretty!




Thanks* dmand* &* Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Oh, Gorgeous and Love the Color for a Hot Summer Day. For SK's suede how do they compare to the patent leather? Do you mind telling me what season those are from last or current?




Thanks *BirkinLover*!


The suedes are a little more comfy than the patents. The leather is much softer.
These are from '14 Spring Summer collection but I got them earlier this year actually during the winter when the new styles are released.


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> You totally inspired me - again - snared my own pair of stunning Rouge De Mars SKs today. TDF!! So happy.




You're going to love them *dmand*!!!


By coincidence, I just wore my Rouge De Mars So Kates on Friday with a Black & White Floral Dress...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> You're going to love them *dmand*!!!
> 
> 
> By coincidence, I just wore my Rouge De Mars So Kates on Friday with a Black & White Floral Dress...



Beautiful combo!


----------



## M00

stilly said:


> These don't look too big on you *M00*.
> Its best to get them a little smaller if possible since the do stretch but the gap doesn't look that big to start. You can always buy some pads to put in back if necessary.


Thanks Stilly


----------



## Maxl

stilly said:


> You're going to love them *dmand*!!!
> 
> 
> By coincidence, I just wore my Rouge De Mars So Kates on Friday with a Black & White Floral Dress...


 

This style looks very elegant!
Particularly in combination with your anklet.
I love it on you!


----------



## Maxl

stilly said:


> That's funny because I actually did buy one of those from asos a few weeks back. I'll see if I can wear it sometime soon.


 
I´m still looking forward to have a look on your toelink-anklet.
Meanwhile I post 2 celeb-examples from the web.


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> You're going to love them *dmand*!!!
> 
> 
> By coincidence, I just wore my Rouge De Mars So Kates on Friday with a Black & White Floral Dress...


Yeeaaaaaah girl! This looks great, Stilly! (I mean, you always look great, but I will consolidate that enthusiasm into one post for the moment)


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> You're going to love them *dmand*!!!
> 
> 
> By coincidence, I just wore my Rouge De Mars So Kates on Friday with a Black & White Floral Dress...


I DO love them!!! They are so beautiful.  Unfortunately, it's winter here, so no pretty summer dresses for me, so I'll live vicariously through your amazing ensembles. Love the way you tie it together with the red belt. Perfection!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Thanks *BirkinLover*!
> 
> 
> The suedes are a little more comfy than the patents. The leather is much softer.
> These are from '14 Spring Summer collection but I got them earlier this year actually during the winter when the new styles are released.


Thank you for the info.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> You're going to love them *dmand*!!!
> 
> 
> By coincidence, I just wore my Rouge De Mars So Kates on Friday with a Black & White Floral Dress...


Hot Red So Kate, love the Color and the Dress very Beautiful. It is certainly a true Red. On a another note, Do you take the same size in your exotic leather such as your So Kate Ayers verses So Kate Rouge De Mars.


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Beautiful combo!





Maxl said:


> This style looks very elegant!
> Particularly in combination with your anklet.
> I love it on you!





LolasCloset said:


> Yeeaaaaaah girl! This looks great, Stilly! (I mean, you always look great, but I will consolidate that enthusiasm into one post for the moment)





dmand2 said:


> I DO love them!!! They are so beautiful.  Unfortunately, it's winter here, so no pretty summer dresses for me, so I'll live vicariously through your amazing ensembles. Love the way you tie it together with the red belt. Perfection!





Thanks so much *Lav, Maxi, LolasCloset* & *dmand2*!!!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Hot Red So Kate, love the Color and the Dress very Beautiful. It is certainly a true Red. On a another note, Do you take the same size in your exotic leather such as your So Kate Ayers verses So Kate Rouge De Mars.




Thanks *BirkinLover*!


My Ayers So Kates are a half a size down.
I bought them off eBay and they were a great deal so I couldn't resist.
They're pretty tight but they should stretch a bit like most exotic skins.


----------



## stilly

Maxl said:


> I´m still looking forward to have a look on your toelink-anklet.
> Meanwhile I post 2 celeb-examples from the web.





Maxi - I tried the toelink/anklet with my Piggies over the weekend but I'm not sure I can pull it off like Kim K...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Thanks *BirkinLover*!
> 
> 
> My Ayers So Kates are a half a size down.
> I bought them off eBay and they were a great deal so I couldn't resist.
> They're pretty tight but they should stretch a bit like most exotic skins.



Thank you, just sent you an instant message a little while ago. 



stilly said:


> Maxi - I tried the toelink/anklet with my Piggies over the weekend but I'm not sure I can pull it off like Kim K...



They look Great on You.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

stilly said:


> Pink Piggies!!! (Rose Matador to be specific...)



This is another winning look!!! LOVE!!!


----------



## sally.m

stilly said:


> Maxi - I tried the toelink/anklet with my Piggies over the weekend but I'm not sure I can pull it off like Kim K...



I think it looks great!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Maxi - I tried the toelink/anklet with my Piggies over the weekend but I'm not sure I can pull it off like Kim K...


I think you put KK to shame - super classy! Love it.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Thank you, just sent you an instant message a little while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> They look Great on You.





CEC.LV4eva said:


> This is another winning look!!! LOVE!!!





sally.m said:


> I think it looks great!




Thanks *BirkinLover, CEC* & *sally*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Kid So Kates today with a gray dress and a polka dot cardi. I think I've replaced the heel tips on these at least 3 times so far since I wear them so much. Not to  mention I skinned the heel on a sidewalk grate a few weeks back...


----------



## M00

stilly said:


> Black Kid So Kates today with a gray dress and a polka dot cardi. I think I've replaced the heel tips on these at least 3 times so far since I wear them so much. Not to  mention I skinned the heel on a sidewalk grate a few weeks back...


Gorgeous shoes Stilly. I was looking so hard to find where you skinned your heels but couldn't find anything lol. I hope they're ok. Did the kid leather stretch out half a size or a whole size on you?


----------



## MotoChiq

stilly said:


> Black Kid So Kates today with a gray dress and a polka dot cardi. I think I've replaced the heel tips on these at least 3 times so far since I wear them so much. Not to  mention I skinned the heel on a sidewalk grate a few weeks back...



You look great Stilly!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Black Kid So Kates today with a gray dress and a polka dot cardi. I think I've replaced the heel tips on these at least 3 times so far since I wear them so much. Not to  mention I skinned the heel on a sidewalk grate a few weeks back...


You look Great, I love the SK Black leather and we are twins.


----------



## stilly

M00 said:


> Gorgeous shoes Stilly. I was looking so hard to find where you skinned your heels but couldn't find anything lol. I hope they're ok. Did the kid leather stretch out half a size or a whole size on you?




Thanks *M00*. I conveniently didn't post the pics that really show the heel damage. This has happened on a few pairs of my CLs. When you wear them as much as I do, there are bound to be some mishaps...


----------



## stilly

MotoChiq said:


> You look great Stilly!





BirkinLover77 said:


> You look Great, I love the SK Black leather and we are twins.




Thanks *MotoChiq* & *BirkinLover*!!!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Black Kid So Kates today with a gray dress and a polka dot cardi. I think I've replaced the heel tips on these at least 3 times so far since I wear them so much. Not to  mention I skinned the heel on a sidewalk grate a few weeks back...


Stunning - I love the card!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Black Kid So Kates today with a gray dress and a polka dot cardi. I think I've replaced the heel tips on these at least 3 times so far since I wear them so much. Not to  mention I skinned the heel on a sidewalk grate a few weeks back...


CARDI!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Thanks *M00*. I conveniently didn't post the pics that really show the heel damage. This has happened on a few pairs of my CLs. When you wear them as much as I do, there are bound to be some mishaps...


It's like a great bottle of champagne - it does no one any good just leaving it on the shelf for 'a special occasion'. A scrape here or there is a sign of love. There's nothing worse than a beautiful pair of shoes going unworn!


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Black Kid So Kates today with a gray dress and a polka dot cardi. I think I've replaced the heel tips on these at least 3 times so far since I wear them so much. Not to  mention I skinned the heel on a sidewalk grate a few weeks back...


What a classic look.  Beautiful!


----------



## M00

dmand2 said:


> It's like a great bottle of champagne - it does no one any good just leaving it on the shelf for 'a special occasion'. A scrape here or there is a sign of love. There's nothing worse than a beautiful pair of shoes going unworn!


Oh yes I totally agree


----------



## M00

stilly said:


> Thanks *M00*. I conveniently didn't post the pics that really show the heel damage. This has happened on a few pairs of my CLs. When you wear them as much as I do, there are bound to be some mishaps...


Stilly, you totally rock these shoes. After stalking on your thread for sooo long, I finally took the plunge and order the so kate in nude patent today when I saw it available in my size on the online boutique. I've not owned any shoes higher than 100mm without a platform so wish me luck girl. I did try it on in store and it seemed to be pretty comfortable. But I had only worn them for 5 minutes so I wasn't so sure yet


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Black Kid So Kates today with a gray dress and a polka dot cardi. I think I've replaced the heel tips on these at least 3 times so far since I wear them so much. Not to  mention I skinned the heel on a sidewalk grate a few weeks back...



Looking good Stilly!


----------



## dmand2

M00 said:


> Stilly, you totally rock these shoes. After stalking on your thread for sooo long, I finally took the plunge and order the so kate in nude patent today when I saw it available in my size on the online boutique. I've not owned any shoes higher than 100mm without a platform so wish me luck girl. I did try it on in store and it seemed to be pretty comfortable. But I had only worn them for 5 minutes so I wasn't so sure yet


M00, you'll be so glad you took the leap and never look back! Naturally platforms are a more comfortable option, and the 120mm does take a bit of getting used to (I'd practise at home a bit), but they are really just the most divine and sexy shoes, you'll become an addict in no time! Promise.


----------



## stilly

M00 said:


> Stilly, you totally rock these shoes. After stalking on your thread for sooo long, I finally took the plunge and order the so kate in nude patent today when I saw it available in my size on the online boutique. I've not owned any shoes higher than 100mm without a platform so wish me luck girl. I did try it on in store and it seemed to be pretty comfortable. But I had only worn them for 5 minutes so I wasn't so sure yet





That's so exciting *M00*!!!
You're going to love them.
They may take a little practice around the house but you'll pick it up.


----------



## stilly

M00 said:


> Stilly, you totally rock these shoes. After stalking on your thread for sooo long, I finally took the plunge and order the so kate in nude patent today when I saw it available in my size on the online boutique. I've not owned any shoes higher than 100mm without a platform so wish me luck girl. I did try it on in store and it seemed to be pretty comfortable. But I had only worn them for 5 minutes so I wasn't so sure yet





dmand2 said:


> Stunning - I love the card!





PurseACold said:


> What a classic look.  Beautiful!





M00 said:


> Oh yes I totally agree





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Looking good Stilly!






Thanks so much *dmand2, PurseACold, M00* & *Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

My Black Kid Lady Gres 160's from last night.

These are definitely the hardest pair of CL's I own to walk in.
Going out last night, I almost fell 3 or 4 times.
Finally, we get home and I guess my ankles said enough as I fell in the hall.
My knees are a little banged up from the hard wood floor but the Lady Gres are fine.
Ahh the challenge of the 160 platform heel...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> My Black Kid Lady Gres 160's from last night.
> 
> These are definitely the hardest pair of CL's I own to walk in.
> Going out last night, I almost fell 3 or 4 times.
> Finally, we get home and I guess my ankles said enough as I fell in the hall.
> My knees are a little banged up from the hard wood floor but the Lady Gres are fine.
> Ahh the challenge of the 160 platform heel...


Stilly, these certainly look beautiful on you., hard to walk in but you will never know from looking at the photos.


----------



## dianalondontv

stilly said:


> My Black Kid Lady Gres 160's from last night.
> 
> These are definitely the hardest pair of CL's I own to walk in.
> Going out last night, I almost fell 3 or 4 times.
> Finally, we get home and I guess my ankles said enough as I fell in the hall.
> My knees are a little banged up from the hard wood floor but the Lady Gres are fine.
> Ahh the challenge of the 160 platform heel...


absolutely beautiful xx


----------



## M00

stilly said:


> That's so exciting *M00*!!!
> You're going to love them.
> They may take a little practice around the house but you'll pick it up.


Thanks dmand2 and Stilly


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> My Black Kid Lady Gres 160's from last night.
> 
> These are definitely the hardest pair of CL's I own to walk in.
> Going out last night, I almost fell 3 or 4 times.
> Finally, we get home and I guess my ankles said enough as I fell in the hall.
> My knees are a little banged up from the hard wood floor but the Lady Gres are fine.
> Ahh the challenge of the 160 platform heel...


The Lady Gres 160 are pure perfection paired with your beautiful dresses on you!! Practice, practice, practice!!


----------



## stilly

9distelle said:


> The Lady Gres 160 are pure perfection paired with your beautiful dresses on you!! Practice, practice, practice!!




Thanks *9distelle*!
I would have thought I would have had enough practice at this point...but these seem to be a little behind my skill level...
Its just another one of my many falls in CL's...I'll caulk it up as experience as they say!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, these certainly look beautiful on you., hard to walk in but you will never know from looking at the photos.





dianalondontv said:


> absolutely beautiful xx





M00 said:


> Thanks dmand2 and Stilly




Thanks *BirkinLover, diana* & *M00*!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My Black Kid Lady Gres 160's from last night.
> 
> These are definitely the hardest pair of CL's I own to walk in.
> Going out last night, I almost fell 3 or 4 times.
> Finally, we get home and I guess my ankles said enough as I fell in the hall.
> My knees are a little banged up from the hard wood floor but the Lady Gres are fine.
> Ahh the challenge of the 160 platform heel...



You wear them with grace.


----------



## p1nkyy

lovely pigalle collection...have you thought you creating your own louboutin shoes blog??


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> You wear them with grace.




Thanks *Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

p1nkyy said:


> lovely pigalle collection...have you thought you creating your own louboutin shoes blog??





Thanks* p1nkyy*!
Maybe someday I'll start a blog...


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Love Me's today with a very full skirted dress...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Black Patent Love Me's today with a very full skirted dress...


Looking Gorgeous in Black and white with your Fabulous shoes


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Black Patent Love Me's today with a very full skirted dress...


What a gorgeous ladylike look.  Love the shoes!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Black Patent Love Me's today with a very full skirted dress...




A perfect combination!!! Lookin 'good, Stilly!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Black Patent Love Me's today with a very full skirted dress...



The love me's are cute!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> My Black Kid Lady Gres 160's from last night.
> 
> These are definitely the hardest pair of CL's I own to walk in.
> Going out last night, I almost fell 3 or 4 times.
> Finally, we get home and I guess my ankles said enough as I fell in the hall.
> My knees are a little banged up from the hard wood floor but the Lady Gres are fine.
> Ahh the challenge of the 160 platform heel...


These are so incredible on you. Your legs go on for miles! Wow. 

It looks like you use sole protection for your CLs. Is that something you'd recommend?


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Black Patent Love Me's today with a very full skirted dress...


Oh, these are fabulous and a perfect accompaniment to that gorgeous dress!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Looking Gorgeous in Black and white with your Fabulous shoes





PurseACold said:


> What a gorgeous ladylike look.  Love the shoes!





DebbiNC said:


> A perfect combination!!! Lookin 'good, Stilly!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> The love me's are cute!





dmand2 said:


> Oh, these are fabulous and a perfect accompaniment to that gorgeous dress!





Thanks so much *BirkinLover, PurseACold, Debbi, Lav* & *dmand*!!!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> These are so incredible on you. Your legs go on for miles! Wow.
> 
> It looks like you use sole protection for your CLs. Is that something you'd recommend?




Thanks *dmand*!


I put red gaffers tape (available on Amazon) on the bottom of most of my CL's to keep the red sole from wearing out. You can peel it off and reapply when it wears out. The red sole stays pretty well intact when you pull off the tape but its not perfect.


I have my cobbler put the red rubber Vibram soles on the pairs I wear the most but its not as cheap and quick as the red tape.


----------



## stilly

My new Violet Watersnake SK's took a selfie...
More to come...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> My new Violet Watersnake SK's took a selfie...
> More to come...


Stunning Color, Love the beautiful and exotic skin on these SK's, You certaintly wearing them well.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Thanks* p1nkyy*!
> Maybe someday I'll start a blog...


I'd subscribe!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Thanks *dmand*!
> 
> 
> I put red gaffers tape (available on Amazon) on the bottom of most of my CL's to keep the red sole from wearing out. You can peel it off and reapply when it wears out. The red sole stays pretty well intact when you pull off the tape but its not perfect.
> 
> 
> I have my cobbler put the red rubber Vibram soles on the pairs I wear the most but its not as cheap and quick as the red tape.


Thank you so much for the advice! Now that I've joined the CL family, I want to protect my babies.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> My new Violet Watersnake SK's took a selfie...
> More to come...


Oh Stilly, these are fabulous!!! One of my favourite pairs so far. I have been eyeing off the water snake boots - I haven't seen the pumps before. TDF. Please post more pics when you get the chance. Love them.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stunning Color, Love the beautiful and exotic skin on these SK's, You certaintly wearing them well.





dmand2 said:


> I'd subscribe!




Thanks *BirkinLover* & *dmand*!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore my new Violet Watersnake So Kates today with a little floral dress...


----------



## M00

stilly said:


> I wore my new Violet Watersnake So Kates today with a little floral dress...


Such a lovely outfit


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> I wore my new Violet Watersnake So Kates today with a little floral dress...


These are sooo fabulous! I love how the sun catches the vibrant violet. Another winner.


----------



## 318Platinum

stilly said:


> I wore my new Violet Watersnake So Kates today with a little floral dress...




When an SA sent me the pic for these, I INSTANTLY knew you were going to have these!! So you and so beautiful on you!!! Do these fit like the old Pigalle 120?


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> I wore my new Violet Watersnake So Kates today with a little floral dress...


Gorgeous and Beautiful, love the bright purple on these SK's


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> I wore my new Violet Watersnake So Kates today with a little floral dress...


simply gorgeous. I love the pairing!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> I wore my new Violet Watersnake So Kates today with a little floral dress...



How would you compare the pitch between the So Kate & Love Me 120?  Your pics seem to indicate a steeper pitch for the So Kate..so they feel "higher"?

I swear by my (older, not the newer) Pigalle 120 & Love Me 120.  I haven't gone with the So Kate (due to medium-toe, not the short-toe like the Pigalle & Love Me), but I've been tempted!!  Especially, if they have a steeper pitch.  I still can't understand why the heel is rated 115mm

The Pigalle Follies (with a So Kate super-thin heel) is really tempting.  I think it shows some likeness to the (newer) Pigalle 120, slightly higher sides near the toe-box (big turnoff).


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> I wore my new Violet Watersnake So Kates today with a little floral dress...


Stilly, would you recommend going with your usual CL So Kate size for these?


----------



## stilly

M00 said:


> Such a lovely outfit





dmand2 said:


> These are sooo fabulous! I love how the sun catches the vibrant violet. Another winner.





BirkinLover77 said:


> Gorgeous and Beautiful, love the bright purple on these SK's





PurseACold said:


> simply gorgeous. I love the pairing!




Thanks so much *M00, dmand, BirkinLover* & *PurseACold*!!!


----------



## stilly

318Platinum said:


> When an SA sent me the pic for these, I INSTANTLY knew you were going to have these!! So you and so beautiful on you!!! Do these fit like the old Pigalle 120?




I couldn't resist them *Platinum*!
I buy all my SK's TTS...a half size up from by old style Pigalle 120's size.


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Stilly, would you recommend going with your usual CL So Kate size for these?




I actually got these a half size up size that's all they had left.
They seem to fit as though they were TTS though.
I usually go TTS on all my SK's regardless of the material.


----------



## stilly

Blue Watersnake Un Bouts today...


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> How would you compare the pitch between the So Kate & Love Me 120?  Your pics seem to indicate a steeper pitch for the So Kate..so they feel "higher"?
> 
> I swear by my (older, not the newer) Pigalle 120 & Love Me 120.  I haven't gone with the So Kate (due to medium-toe, not the short-toe like the Pigalle & Love Me), but I've been tempted!!  Especially, if they have a steeper pitch.  I still can't understand why the heel is rated 115mm
> 
> The Pigalle Follies (with a So Kate super-thin heel) is really tempting.  I think it shows some likeness to the (newer) Pigalle 120, slightly higher sides near the toe-box (big turnoff).





I think the pitch of the SK's are a little bit higher but it may just be an optical illusion from the design of the shoe.


I do like the Pigalle Follies which mates the SK's heel with the Pigalle's toe. I'm waiting for a pair in a color I don't already have in the SK's or Pigalles though.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Blue Watersnake Un Bouts today...


Lovely and Beautiful, love the un bout with strap.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> I actually got these a half size up size that's all they had left.
> They seem to fit as though they were TTS though.
> I usually go TTS on all my SK's regardless of the material.


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Blue Watersnake Un Bouts today...


Beautiful, and love the pairing with the pretty yellow dress.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Lovely and Beautiful, love the un bout with strap.





dmand2 said:


> Beautiful, and love the pairing with the pretty yellow dress.





Thanks *BirkinLover* & *dmand*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Nude Patent Iriza 120's...


----------



## Girl_LV

Love your skirt


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> My new Nude Patent Iriza 120's...


You look so chic! Your legs look amazing too....


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> My new Nude Patent Iriza 120's...


Such a great pairing, and your legs go on for miles!! Do you go a 1/2 size down with Irizas due to the open side?


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> My new Nude Patent Iriza 120's...


I love your beautiful skirt  and the Iriza 120 Nude, Perfection!!!


----------



## bougainvillier

stilly said:


> My new Nude Patent Iriza 120's...




Great look! Love the skirt as well or is it a dress? Mind me asking where it is from? Thanks


----------



## hopes420

You have really amazing collections!!! :urock:


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> My new Nude Patent Iriza 120's...




That skirt is pretty


----------



## stilly

bougainvillier said:


> Great look! Love the skirt as well or is it a dress? Mind me asking where it is from? Thanks





BirkinLover77 said:


> I love your beautiful skirt  and the Iriza 120 Nude, Perfection!!!





Christchrist said:


> That skirt is pretty




Thanks *bougainvillier, BirkinLover* & *CC*!!!


Its actually a neoprene dress from Muehleder NYC. I bought it online and its a lot shorter than it looked in the pictures...


----------



## stilly

Girl_LV said:


> Love your skirt





PurseACold said:


> You look so chic! Your legs look amazing too....





dmand2 said:


> Such a great pairing, and your legs go on for miles!! Do you go a 1/2 size down with Irizas due to the open side?





hopes420 said:


> You have really amazing collections!!! :urock:




Thanks so much *Girl_LV, PurseACold, dmand2* & *hopes420*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Friday, my Corazon SK's with a simple black dress...


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> From Friday, my Corazon SK's with a simple black dress...


Absolutely beautiful! I love the classic rouge de mars, but these are such a fun shade.


----------



## Girl_LV

stilly said:


> From Friday, my Corazon SK's with a simple black dress...



Looking nice Stilly! If I can recall a few hundres pages back (when i was a TPF lurker) didn't you have just above the shoulder length blonde hair? What made you decide to cut it? or do you like wearing it in a "bun" a lot?


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> From Friday, my Corazon SK's with a simple black dress...


Lovely Corazon SK with a classic black dress.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Thanks *bougainvillier, BirkinLover* & *CC*!!!
> 
> 
> Its actually a neoprene dress from Muehleder NYC. I bought it online and its a lot shorter than it looked in the pictures...


You should definitely go for this length more often because you have killer legs - show them off!!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Absolutely beautiful! I love the classic rouge de mars, but these are such a fun shade.





BirkinLover77 said:


> Lovely Corazon SK with a classic black dress.




Thanks *dmand* &* BirkinLover*!!!


----------



## stilly

Girl_LV said:


> Looking nice Stilly! If I can recall a few hundres pages back (when i was a TPF lurker) didn't you have just above the shoulder length blonde hair? What made you decide to cut it? or do you like wearing it in a "bun" a lot?




Thanks *Girl_LV*!!!
My hair has been every length imaginable but I wearing it a bit shorter now and up.


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> You should definitely go for this length more often because you have killer legs - show them off!!




I actually bought a 2nd dress I'll show in a bit. I like the neoprene fabric (which is the same material they make wet suits out of I think) since its holds its shape and doesn't really wrinkle.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> I actually bought a 2nd dress I'll show in a bit. I like the neoprene fabric (which is the same material they make wet suits out of I think) since its holds its shape and doesn't really wrinkle.


I can't wait to see the pics.  I wouldn't have guessed it's neoprene because it looks so fluid. Fabulous!


----------



## stilly

My new Nude Kid Youpi 120's with a Paper Crown Dress, Pure Collection Cardi and Coach Bag...


----------



## rock_girl

stilly said:


> I actually bought a 2nd dress I'll show in a bit. I like the neoprene fabric (which is the same material they make wet suits out of I think) since its holds its shape and doesn't really wrinkle.



It's been a while since I visited this thread, but I love the new additions Stilly! 

Clover Canyon makes some of the best neoprene dresses in amazing prints!  I love all of mine.  If you haven't checked them out, you totally should!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> My new Nude Kid Youpi 120's with a Paper Crown Dress, Pure Collection Cardi and Coach Bag...


Stilly, Nude Kid Youpi 120 look very versatile in your closet and love the neutral color shade, looking Beautiful my friend.


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> My new Nude Kid Youpi 120's with a Paper Crown Dress, Pure Collection Cardi and Coach Bag...


These Nude Youpi 120 look flawless on you!!the entire outfit.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> My new Nude Kid Youpi 120's with a Paper Crown Dress, Pure Collection Cardi and Coach Bag...


Pure elegance.


----------



## NeonLights

stilly said:


> From Friday, my Corazon SK's with a simple black dress...



You make me want to wear mine!

Looking gorgeous as always.


----------



## NeonLights

stilly said:


> I wore my new Violet Watersnake So Kates today with a little floral dress...



Great outfit Stilly! The shoes are fab !


----------



## M00

stilly said:


> My new Nude Kid Youpi 120's with a Paper Crown Dress, Pure Collection Cardi and Coach Bag...


Love the peep toe


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Girl_LV said:


> Love your skirt



THose are super cute Stilly! I love the dress too!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My new Nude Kid Youpi 120's with a Paper Crown Dress, Pure Collection Cardi and Coach Bag...



The nude heels are looking cute on you!


----------



## stilly

9distelle said:


> These Nude Youpi 120 look flawless on you!!the entire outfit.





dmand2 said:


> Pure elegance.





NeonLights said:


> You make me want to wear mine!
> 
> Looking gorgeous as always.





NeonLights said:


> Great outfit Stilly! The shoes are fab !





M00 said:


> Love the peep toe





Lavenderduckiez said:


> The nude heels are looking cute on you!




Thanks so much *9distelle, dmand2, Neon, M00* & *Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

rock_girl said:


> It's been a while since I visited this thread, but I love the new additions Stilly!
> 
> Clover Canyon makes some of the best neoprene dresses in amazing prints!  I love all of mine.  If you haven't checked them out, you totally should!




Thanks *rock_girl*!!!


----------



## stilly

Just in...Leopard Pony Fur So Kate 120's...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Just in...Leopard Pony Fur So Kate 120's...


Beautiful!!! How are the fit on these Leopard print SK"s since they are suede and do you take them in the same size as patent SK"s.  Love them, thinking about getting them since my closet is filled with a lot of browns.


----------



## heiress-ox

stilly said:


> Just in...Leopard Pony Fur So Kate 120's...



Beautiful!

Unrelated to this pair, but do you take your patent and exotic python So Kates in the same size, or do you size 0.5 up for patent?


----------



## venusforu

Wow! Divinely beautiful!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Just in...Leopard Pony Fur So Kate 120's...



SUper hot on you!


----------



## bougainvillier

Looking great as usual and congrats on the new pairs Stilly!


----------



## tinachkaa

In love with your leopard so Kate's! &#128525; they're awesome!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Just in...Leopard Pony Fur So Kate 120's...



Stilly,


In love with those!


In fact reminds me of the first pair of Louboutin shoes that attracted me to him in first place - they were a pair of Leopard pony hair Pigalle 120's he did years ago.


where are they available from?


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful!!! How are the fit on these Leopard print SK"s since they are suede and do you take them in the same size as patent SK"s.  Love them, thinking about getting them since my closet is filled with a lot of browns.





heiress-ox said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Unrelated to this pair, but do you take your patent and exotic python So Kates in the same size, or do you size 0.5 up for patent?




Thanks *BirkinLover *& *heiress-ox*!


I bought these TTS as I do with most of my SK's.


To be honest, I have SK's that are a half size smaller and half size larger and they all fit a little different regardless of the material. Some of the half size larger actually feel like they're a half size smaller (my new violet watersnake SK's for example). I think the fit varies due more to their handmade nature than the material.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Stilly,
> 
> 
> In love with those!
> 
> 
> In fact reminds me of the first pair of Louboutin shoes that attracted me to him in first place - they were a pair of Leopard pony hair Pigalle 120's he did years ago.
> 
> 
> where are they available from?




Thanks *Kayapo*!!!

I think they remind you of these fuzzy guys...
The coloration is a little different but the fur seems the same.



I got the SK's from the CL Online store but Saks & Neiman's are supposed to be getting them in as well.


----------



## stilly

venusforu said:


> Wow! Divinely beautiful!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> SUper hot on you!





bougainvillier said:


> Looking great as usual and congrats on the new pairs Stilly!





tinachkaa said:


> In love with your leopard so Kate's! &#128525; they're awesome!!!




Thanks so much *venusforu, Lav, bougainvillier* & *tinachkaa*!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Thanks *Kayapo*!!!
> 
> I think they remind you of these fuzzy guys...
> The coloration is a little different but the fur seems the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I got the SK's from the CL Online store but Saks & Neiman's are supposed to be getting them in as well.




I should have known you would have them!
Thanks for the tip I am going to look.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Thanks *BirkinLover *& *heiress-ox*!
> 
> 
> I bought these TTS as I do with most of my SK's.
> 
> 
> To be honest, I have SK's that are a half size smaller and half size larger and they all fit a little different regardless of the material. Some of the half size larger actually feel like they're a half size smaller (my new violet watersnake SK's for example). I think the fit varies due more to their handmade nature than the material.


Thank you Stilly, always looking Beautiful as ever my friend


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Just in...Leopard Pony Fur So Kate 120's...


Love these, Stilly, though have to confess I'm a sucker for all things leopard!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Love these, Stilly, though have to confess I'm a sucker for all things leopard!






Thanks *dmand2*!!!


----------



## stilly

White Spike Piggies...I love these for the summer...


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> White Spike Piggies...I love these for the summer...


I'm in love with those shoes. They are great for summer.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Thanks *dmand2*!!!


And now devastated to learn they don't ship these to Australia!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> White Spike Piggies...I love these for the summer...


I've been waiting for you to post some pics of some spikes and these are TDF! I've not seen them in white and they are so fabulous - really great on you.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> White Spike Piggies...I love these for the summer...


Love your outfit and spikes Pigalle 120 in beautiful white.


----------



## Louboutin Cat

stilly said:


> White Spike Piggies...I love these for the summer...


Beautiful as always!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> White Spike Piggies...I love these for the summer...



Cute dress! Stilly, how long can you last in the piggie spikes?


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute dress! Stilly, how long can you last in the piggie spikes?




Thanks *Lav*!
I can wear them all day but this was just out to dinner for few hours...


----------



## stilly

PurseACold said:


> I'm in love with those shoes. They are great for summer.





dmand2 said:


> I've been waiting for you to post some pics of some spikes and these are TDF! I've not seen them in white and they are so fabulous - really great on you.





BirkinLover77 said:


> Love your outfit and spikes Pigalle 120 in beautiful white.





Louboutin Cat said:


> Beautiful as always!!





Thanks so much *PurseACold, dmand, BirkinLover* & *Louboutin Cat*!!!


----------



## tinachkaa

stilly said:


> White Spike Piggies...I love these for the summer...




Stunning! Love the white and they look great with your print dress!! They really are perfect for summer!


----------



## stilly

tinachkaa said:


> Stunning! Love the white and they look great with your print dress!! They really are perfect for summer!





Thanks *tinachkaa*!!


----------



## Texlatina

stilly said:


> White Spike Piggies...I love these for the summer...



These are so beautiful, Stilly! Elegant and you pull them off so well. You make them look so comfortable too.


----------



## stilly

Texlatina said:


> These are so beautiful, Stilly! Elegant and you pull them off so well. You make them look so comfortable too.




Thanks *Texlatina*!!!


----------



## stilly

Heading out to the airport for a work trip last week...
Vernis Mouchete So Kates with a Ann Taylor dress and tassel belt...


----------



## west of the sun

oh wow! when did you get these? the patter on these is absolutely gorgeous  and i love the tassles on your dress


----------



## stilly

Coming back from the airport from my work trip...
Black Patent So Kates with a casual Lands End floral dress...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Heading out to the airport for a work trip last week...
> Vernis Mouchete So Kates with a Ann Taylor dress and tassel belt...


Gorgeous SK, I'm so in love with this print, beautiful have yet to wear mine, waiting for the perfect outfit lol but as always you look stunning


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Coming back from the airport from my work trip...
> Black Patent So Kates with a casual Lands End floral dress...


Stilly, CL SK are the perfect stiletto that I love !!! Classic Black and Perfection, You always look Stunning and Awesome in them.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Heading out to the airport for a work trip last week...
> Vernis Mouchete So Kates with a Ann Taylor dress and tassel belt...


This is just so perfectly put together.


----------



## Girl_LV

stilly said:


> Heading out to the airport for a work trip last week...
> Vernis Mouchete So Kates with a Ann Taylor dress and tassel belt...



Where did you go? Next time you go to the airport you should put those "Elite Heels" on.


----------



## Kayapo97

Yeah right have you tried wearing high stiletto heels at an airport
Those highly polished floors are a nightmare if having to do lots of walking around.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Heading out to the airport for a work trip last week...
> Vernis Mouchete So Kates with a Ann Taylor dress and tassel belt...



CUte!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Gorgeous SK, I'm so in love with this print, beautiful have yet to wear mine, waiting for the perfect outfit lol but as always you look stunning





dmand2 said:


> This is just so perfectly put together.





Lavenderduckiez said:


> CUte!






Thanks *BirkinLover, dmand* & *Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

west of the sun said:


> oh wow! when did you get these? the patter on these is absolutely gorgeous  and i love the tassles on your dress




Thanks *west of the sun*!
I got these a few months ago.
I love tassels so I couldn't resist this tassel belt from Ann Taylor especially at 50% off!


----------



## stilly

Girl_LV said:


> Where did you go? Next time you go to the airport you should put those "Elite Heels" on.





Kayapo97 said:


> Yeah right have you tried wearing high stiletto heels at an airport
> Those highly polished floors are a nightmare if having to do lots of walking around.




I went out of town on a business trip so I had to go with a more moderate heel.


As *Kayapo* noted, I don't wear heels too much higher than this to the airport due the slippery floors, escalators, moving walkways, etc. and just the sheer long distances you land up walking.


That's why you see more flip flops and sneakers than anything else at the airport...


----------



## stilly

Pumice Lucifer Bows today...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Pumice Lucifer Bows today...



Super sexy!!! Those are extremely hard to find!


----------



## ebayBAGS

stilly said:


> Pumice Lucifer Bows today...



Rare gem! Where did you come across this pair? Looks lovely on you.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Pumice Lucifer Bows today...


These are very nice, love the spikes with bow and the beautiful pattern on your dress. Lovely summer outfit. These are certainly hard to find and very rare like collectible, so I love looking at your beautiful pair.


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Super sexy!!! Those are extremely hard to find!





ebayBAGS said:


> Rare gem! Where did you come across this pair? Looks lovely on you.





BirkinLover77 said:


> These are very nice, love the spikes with bow and the beautiful pattern on your dress. Lovely summer outfit. These are certainly hard to find and very rare like collectible, so I love looking at your beautiful pair.




Thanks *Lav, ebayBAGs* & *BirkinLover*!!!


I actually bought the Pumice Lucifer Bows about 2 years ago on eBay.
I didn't think they were that rare but recently I seen them on eBay priced at over $2,000! I certainly didn't pay anything near that...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Pumice Lucifer Bows today...




That's a classic. I love it


----------



## stilly

Pivochic 120's today with a graphic black & white dress...


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Pivochic 120's today with a graphic black & white dress...


Very Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## rock_girl

stilly said:


> Pivochic 120's today with a graphic black & white dress...




I love the print of this dress!  Can you tell me who makes it?


----------



## stilly

rock_girl said:


> I love the print of this dress!  Can you tell me who makes it?




Thanks *rock_girl*!
The dress is from Eliza J. I think I bought it off MyHabit.com.


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Very Audrey Hepburn.




Thanks *dmand*!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Pivochic 120's today with a graphic black & white dress...


Very classic and beautiful


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Pivochic 120's today with a graphic black & white dress...



Looking good!


----------



## surfchick

What an incredible collection of CL's!  I like that you wear all of them and they don't just sit around in a closet like my knee high CL's! (though I do wear all of the others) I especially love mod the mod shots.


----------



## dallison

Are you kidding me girl? I remember my first pair...could hardly sleep waiting on the occasion to wear them! I resorted earlier to buying 3 pairs of fake Loubies (not a good experience). I gave them away without ever wearing them.
BTW...awesome collection!


----------



## stilly

surfchick said:


> What an incredible collection of CL's!  I like that you wear all of them and they don't just sit around in a closet like my knee high CL's! (though I do wear all of the others) I especially love mod the mod shots.





dallison said:


> Are you kidding me girl? I remember my first pair...could hardly sleep waiting on the occasion to wear them! I resorted earlier to buying 3 pairs of fake Loubies (not a good experience). I gave them away without ever wearing them.
> BTW...awesome collection!




Thanks *surfchick *& *dallison*!!!


I still wear my Black Patent Pigalles the most and they were my first pair...


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> Pivochic 120's today with a graphic black & white dress...


Stilly ur fab as always - love the whole graphic look.


----------



## stilly

shoes4ever said:


> Stilly ur fab as always - love the whole graphic look.





Thanks so much* shoes4ever*!!!


----------



## stilly

As I wore my CL's today in the warm summer weather, I decided I should make this week Lady Peeps Week!


So with that here we go!


*Lady Peeps Week - Day 1*


Black Patent LP's today...definitely my most worn and probably favorite pair of LP's...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> As I wore my CL's today in the warm summer weather, I decided I should make this week Lady Peeps Week!
> 
> 
> So with that here we go!
> 
> 
> *Lady Peeps Week - Day 1*
> 
> 
> Black Patent LP's today...definitely my most worn and probably favorite pair of LP's...


Love your Lady Peep for a beautiful woman


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> As I wore my CL's today in the warm summer weather, I decided I should make this week Lady Peeps Week!
> 
> 
> So with that here we go!
> 
> 
> *Lady Peeps Week - Day 1*
> 
> 
> Black Patent LP's today...definitely my most worn and probably favorite pair of LP's...


Day 1 
Do you find that the platform of the LPs makes that style much comfy than the low heels of Pigalles, So kates, etc?


----------



## west of the sun

I don't think youve ever done a LP week, I'm excited!


----------



## dianalondontv

stilly said:


> As I wore my CL's today in the warm summer weather, I decided I should make this week Lady Peeps Week!
> 
> 
> So with that here we go!
> 
> 
> *Lady Peeps Week - Day 1*
> 
> 
> Black Patent LP's today...definitely my most worn and probably favorite pair of LP's...


absolutely beautiful stilly as always xx


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Love your Lady Peep for a beautiful woman





9distelle said:


> Day 1
> Do you find that the platform of the LPs makes that style much comfy than the low heels of Pigalles, So kates, etc?





west of the sun said:


> I don't think youve ever done a LP week, I'm excited!





dianalondontv said:


> absolutely beautiful stilly as always xx




Thanks *BirkinLover, 9distelle, west of the sun* & *dianalondontv*!!!


Yes I find the LP's more comfy than both the Pigalles and So Kates. The peep toe certainly is easier on the toes.


----------



## stilly

*Lady Peeps Week - Day 2*

Nude Patent LP's today...


----------



## BirkinLover77

Stunning Nude!!! What the comfort like on these and the heel height?


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> As I wore my CL's today in the warm summer weather, I decided I should make this week Lady Peeps Week!
> 
> 
> So with that here we go!
> 
> 
> *Lady Peeps Week - Day 1*
> 
> 
> Black Patent LP's today...definitely my most worn and probably favorite pair of LP's...


Pure classic perfection.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> *Lady Peeps Week - Day 2*
> 
> Nude Patent LP's today...


Beautiful outfit and especially stunning dress!


----------



## DebbiNC

I'm lovin' Lady Peeps Week!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> As I wore my CL's today in the warm summer weather, I decided I should make this week Lady Peeps Week!
> 
> 
> So with that here we go!
> 
> 
> *Lady Peeps Week - Day 1*
> 
> 
> Black Patent LP's today...definitely my most worn and probably favorite pair of LP's...




Classic.


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> *Lady Peeps Week - Day 2*
> 
> Nude Patent LP's today...



Love this monochrome look.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> *Lady Peeps Week - Day 2*
> 
> Nude Patent LP's today...




Lovely, on my wish list.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stunning Nude!!! What the comfort like on these and the heel height?







Thanks *BirkinLover*!
LP's are actually pretty comfy with the open toe and platform.
Definitely one of the most wearable CL styles.


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Pure classic perfection.





dmand2 said:


> Beautiful outfit and especially stunning dress!





DebbiNC said:


> I'm lovin' Lady Peeps Week!





Christchrist said:


> Classic.





PurseACold said:


> Love this monochrome look.





Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely, on my wish list.




Thanks so much *dmand, Debbi, CC, PurseACold* & *Kayapo!!! *


----------



## stilly

*Lady Peeps Week - Day 3*

Today the most casual of my LP's...Black Kid Slings with a casual floral dress...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Thanks *BirkinLover*!
> LP's are actually pretty comfy with the open toe and platform.
> Definitely one of the most wearable CL styles.


Thank you very much, it's on my wish list for 2014


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> *Lady Peeps Week - Day 3*
> 
> Today the most casual of my LP's...Black Kid Slings with a casual floral dress...


Love the casual look of the slingback with your dress


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Love the casual look of the slingback with your dress





Thanks *BirkinLover*!!!


----------



## stilly

*Lady Peeps Week - Day 4*

Black Glitter Mini LP's today with a red dress.
I just got these recently as a surprise gift...


----------



## west of the sun

Gorgeous as usual! Im really liking the look of the kid leather


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> *Lady Peeps Week - Day 4*
> 
> Black Glitter Mini LP's today with a red dress.
> I just got these recently as a surprise gift...





ooh you are having a LP phase


Do you have any men in your office? and do they get any work done?


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> *Lady Peeps Week - Day 4*
> 
> Black Glitter Mini LP's today with a red dress.
> I just got these recently as a surprise gift...


Beautiful, looking gorgeous in red


----------



## stilly

west of the sun said:


> Gorgeous as usual! Im really liking the look of the kid leather






BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful, looking gorgeous in red




Thanks *west of sun* &* BirkinLover*!!!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> ooh you are having a LP phase
> 
> 
> Do you have any men in your office? and do they get any work done?




I've always loved the LPs and I traditionally haven't gone for platform heels.


Yes there are plenty of men at work. They're used to seeing my CL's nearly daily so its a little bit "old hat" at this point...


----------



## stilly

*Lady Peeps Week - Day 5*


I thought I'd end with something fun and colorful for the last day and casual Friday...Canari Patent LP's with a daisy dress...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> *Lady Peeps Week - Day 5*
> 
> 
> I thought I'd end with something fun and colorful for the last day and casual Friday...Canari Patent LP's with a daisy dress...


Love that you capture a fun color, to end the week


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> *Lady Peeps Week - Day 3*
> 
> Today the most casual of my LP's...Black Kid Slings with a casual floral dress...


Absolutely elegant.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> *Lady Peeps Week - Day 4*
> 
> Black Glitter Mini LP's today with a red dress.
> I just got these recently as a surprise gift...


Lucky girl! These are TDF.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> I've always loved the LPs and I traditionally haven't gone for platform heels.
> 
> 
> Yes there are plenty of men at work. They're used to seeing my CL's nearly daily so its a little bit "old hat" at this point...


I doubt it - I bet you turn a LOT of heads.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> *Lady Peeps Week - Day 5*
> 
> 
> I thought I'd end with something fun and colorful for the last day and casual Friday...Canari Patent LP's with a daisy dress...


OMG - I LOVE these. So fun and so versatile. Great way to end the week!


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> *Lady Peeps Week - Day 2*
> 
> Nude Patent LP's today...





stilly said:


> *Lady Peeps Week - Day 3*
> 
> Today the most casual of my LP's...Black Kid Slings with a casual floral dress...





stilly said:


> *Lady Peeps Week - Day 4*
> 
> Black Glitter Mini LP's today with a red dress.
> I just got these recently as a surprise gift...





stilly said:


> *Lady Peeps Week - Day 5*
> 
> 
> I thought I'd end with something fun and colorful for the last day and casual Friday...Canari Patent LP's with a daisy dress...


The LPs are so versatile and comfy, all your combinations with them!!


----------



## mznaterz

Stilly whats your us size if you dont mind me asking


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Love that you capture a fun color, to end the week





dmand2 said:


> Absolutely elegant.





dmand2 said:


> Lucky girl! These are TDF.





dmand2 said:


> I doubt it - I bet you turn a LOT of heads.





dmand2 said:


> OMG - I LOVE these. So fun and so versatile. Great way to end the week!





9distelle said:


> The LPs are so versatile and comfy, all your combinations with them!!




Thanks *BirkinLover, dmand* & *9distelle*!!!


----------



## stilly

mznaterz said:


> Stilly whats your us size if you dont mind me asking





I'm a 40 in most CL's.


----------



## stilly

Black Kid So Kates today...


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Black Kid So Kates today...



Do you find the black kid feels "looser" than black patent?  For Pigalle 120 & So Kate.

I'm thinking of getting a Pigalle Follies in black kid, but it's half-size smaller than my preferred size.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

giggles00 said:


> Do you find the black kid feels "looser" than black patent?  For Pigalle 120 & So Kate.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a Pigalle Follies in black kid, but it's half-size smaller than my preferred size.



Cute outfit!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Black Kid So Kates today...


I love the So Kate kid Leather with your fabulous outfit, love the skirt.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Black Kid So Kates today...



You have so many lovely skirts and dresses.


----------



## shaggy360

stilly said:


> *Lady Peeps Week - Day 2*
> 
> Nude Patent LP's today...



Oh...Day 2 is my favorite day!!!!

I wish I could talk my wife into wearing her Lady Peeps five days in a row!!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Black Kid So Kates today...




Stilly, I really enjoyed "Lady Peeps Week"! And the black kid So Kates are TDF! You're amazing!


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> Do you find the black kid feels "looser" than black patent?  For Pigalle 120 & So Kate.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a Pigalle Follies in black kid, but it's half-size smaller than my preferred size.





Yes* gigs* the Kid Leather tends to stretch more and I find it more comfy than the stiff CL patent leathers. That's probably why I wear the Kids much more than most of my other CL's. 


You can probably get away with a half size down but they'll be tight before you get them stretched out...


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute outfit!





BirkinLover77 said:


> I love the So Kate kid Leather with your fabulous outfit, love the skirt.





Kayapo97 said:


> You have so many lovely skirts and dresses.




Thanks so much *Lav, BirkinLover* & *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## stilly

shaggy360 said:


> Oh...Day 2 is my favorite day!!!!
> 
> I wish I could talk my wife into wearing her Lady Peeps five days in a row!!





DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, I really enjoyed "Lady Peeps Week"! And the black kid So Kates are TDF! You're amazing!




Thanks *shaggy* & *Debbi*!!!
I find the LP's to be one of the most comfy styles and they're perfect for summer!


----------



## joeyjoeyjoey

hi Stilly! having gone through your entire thread at work today, I went down to the store and immediately got myself a pair of SK and I LOVE IT!!! Thank you for your recommendation! anyway, just to ask, do you get vibram soles done on your heels? or do you do them after a few wears?


----------



## M00

stilly said:


> *Lady Peeps Week - Day 5*
> 
> 
> I thought I'd end with something fun and colorful for the last day and casual Friday...Canari Patent LP's with a daisy dress...


Love that pop of color, perfect for summer


----------



## stilly

joeyjoeyjoey said:


> hi Stilly! having gone through your entire thread at work today, I went down to the store and immediately got myself a pair of SK and I LOVE IT!!! Thank you for your recommendation! anyway, just to ask, do you get vibram soles done on your heels? or do you do them after a few wears?




Thanks so much *joey*!!! 


Wow it must have taken you some time to get thru the whole thread.


I sometimes get the vibram soles on the pairs I wear a lot. They're a nice addition but you need to have them put on by a trusted cobbler. On my less worn pairs, I just put on red gaffers tape on the soles which lasts a few wearings.


----------



## stilly

M00 said:


> Love that pop of color, perfect for summer




Thanks *M00*!!!
The yellow just seems to make for a brighter day...


----------



## stilly

Yellow Neon Un Bout 120's today with a little black dress...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Yellow Neon Un Bout 120's today with a little black dress...




Love this shoe


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> Yellow Neon Un Bout 120's today with a little black dress...


Stilly these Unbouts are gorgeous


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Yellow Neon Un Bout 120's today with a little black dress...



neon yellow is hot!


----------



## west of the sun

yay! more yellow! the pop of colour is gorgeous


----------



## BirkinLover77

Hot on Fire!!! Love the Neon Color Un Bout


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Love this shoe





shoes4ever said:


> Stilly these Unbouts are gorgeous





Lavenderduckiez said:


> neon yellow is hot!





west of the sun said:


> yay! more yellow! the pop of colour is gorgeous





BirkinLover77 said:


> Hot on Fire!!! Love the Neon Color Un Bout





Thanks *CC, shoes4ever, Lav, west of the sun* & *BirkinLover*!!!


----------



## stilly

Here is an older, almost vintage style at this point...Coxinelle 120's in White Patent...


----------



## label24

So beautiful stilly!!!!


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Here is an older, almost vintage style at this point...Coxinelle 120's in White Patent...



Beautiful!! I love the classy and somewhat retro look of the shoes.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Happy Friday Love the vintage style


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Here is an older, almost vintage style at this point...Coxinelle 120's in White Patent...



as British men would say
one classy looking bird!


love the shoes and outfit.


----------



## Sue89

It's nice to come here after months and die after your new posts! 

Love E V E R Y T H I N G


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Here is an older, almost vintage style at this point...Coxinelle 120's in White Patent...


Pure elegance.


----------



## stilly

label24 said:


> So beautiful stilly!!!!





PurseACold said:


> Beautiful!! I love the classy and somewhat retro look of the shoes.





BirkinLover77 said:


> Happy Friday Love the vintage style





Kayapo97 said:


> as British men would say
> one classy looking bird!
> 
> 
> love the shoes and outfit.





Sue89 said:


> It's nice to come here after months and die after your new posts!
> 
> Love E V E R Y T H I N G





dmand2 said:


> Pure elegance.






Thanks so much* label, PurseACold, BirkinLover, Kayapo, Sue89* & *dmand*!!!


----------



## stilly

Purely by coincidence, it seems to have been a Love Me's weekend!
From Friday, Nude Love Me 120's...


----------



## stilly

And from last night, Black Patent Love Me 120's...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Purely by coincidence, it seems to have been a Love Me's weekend!
> From Friday, Nude Love Me 120's...


Love both of your beautiful " Love Me 120"


----------



## FashionNewby14

&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;Love your Love Me's & your style, Stilly!!!  Classy, charming and pure elegance!!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Purely by coincidence, it seems to have been a Love Me's weekend!
> From Friday, Nude Love Me 120's...



love that skirt or is it a dress


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Purely by coincidence, it seems to have been a Love Me's weekend!
> From Friday, Nude Love Me 120's...


Pure elegance. Is this another neoprene dress? I love the way it sits on you.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> love that skirt or is it a dress





dmand2 said:


> Pure elegance. Is this another neoprene dress? I love the way it sits on you.





Very observant *dmand*!
Yes its a neoprene dress I got from ShopBop.com.
I seem to have an obsession with neoprene lately.
The neoprene pleats just lay so beautifully and seem to resist wrinkling fairly well...


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Love both of your beautiful " Love Me 120"





FashionNewby14 said:


> &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;Love your Love Me's & your style, Stilly!!!  Classy, charming and pure elegance!!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Thanks *BirkinLover* & *FashionNewby*!!!


----------



## stilly

SOX!!!
I saw this look in Lucky magazine and decided to give it a try with my new Red Patent V-Neck 120's...


----------



## mznaterz

stilly said:


> I'm a 40 in most CL's.


are you willling to part ways with any of your collection


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Very observant *dmand*!
> Yes its a neoprene dress I got from ShopBop.com.
> I seem to have an obsession with neoprene lately.
> The neoprene pleats just lay so beautifully and seem to resist wrinkling fairly well...


I'm getting good at this! I love Shop.Bop too. The neoprene sits so well on you - and shows off your amazing legs. You've definitely convinced me to give this fabric a try.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> SOX!!!
> I saw this look in Lucky magazine and decided to give it a try with my new Red Patent V-Neck 120's...


OMG - I LOVE this! You have totally nailed the look. It is like a sexy, preppy style. Fab!


----------



## Sue89

OMG Love the V-Neck !!!!  Everithing is perfect on that shoe! And they look even better on you!


----------



## jalbs

Love the v-neck! I haven't seen those anywhere! Where did u find them?? And any clue when they are from?


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> SOX!!!
> I saw this look in Lucky magazine and decided to give it a try with my new Red Patent V-Neck 120's...



Totally LOVE this look..

Can you give referral, where can I get these sheer socks?

I still have these lace socks from 20 yrs back, thicker than yours.  Shows less skin, though.

Did you wear this in public, even to work?  Whoah, you are certainly daring.  I used to dress like this (still do, given the provocation), but I'd rather not deal with the negative attention.  Cat calls, whistling, creepy men following me around, etc

Way back in 70's, Carol Burnett sported this look on her TV show: socks with 5"  heels.  The style originated in France.  She said to the audience "isn't this the STUPIDEST look you've ever seen?".  Well, beauty is in eye of beholder.  I think it's playful and sexy

Rock on girl!

"Sock it to ME??!!"
- Rowan & Martin comedy show


----------



## LouboutinPaul

Wow you have an amazing collection 
Thank you for sharing

A beautiful lady in beautiful collection of Louboutins

Do you have an overall fav pair?


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> SOX!!!
> I saw this look in Lucky magazine and decided to give it a try with my new Red Patent V-Neck 120's...


Stilly, you are one brave women lol, love the shoes but not the sock look.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> SOX!!!
> I saw this look in Lucky magazine and decided to give it a try with my new Red Patent V-Neck 120's...



I was trying to remember what it reminded me of; then it came to me Dorothy in the Wizard of  OZ


----------



## stilly

mznaterz said:


> are you willling to part ways with any of your collection





Not at this point but thanks...


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> OMG - I LOVE this! You have totally nailed the look. It is like a sexy, preppy style. Fab!





Sue89 said:


> OMG Love the V-Neck !!!!  Everithing is perfect on that shoe! And they look even better on you!





jalbs said:


> Love the v-neck! I haven't seen those anywhere! Where did u find them?? And any clue when they are from?





giggles00 said:


> Totally LOVE this look..
> 
> Can you give referral, where can I get these sheer socks?
> 
> I still have these lace socks from 20 yrs back, thicker than yours.  Shows less skin, though.
> 
> Did you wear this in public, even to work?  Whoah, you are certainly daring.  I used to dress like this (still do, given the provocation), but I'd rather not deal with the negative attention.  Cat calls, whistling, creepy men following me around, etc
> 
> Way back in 70's, Carol Burnett sported this look on her TV show: socks with 5"  heels.  The style originated in France.  She said to the audience "isn't this the STUPIDEST look you've ever seen?".  Well, beauty is in eye of beholder.  I think it's playful and sexy
> 
> Rock on girl!
> 
> "Sock it to ME??!!"
> - Rowan & Martin comedy show






BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, you are one brave women lol, love the shoes but not the sock look.





Kayapo97 said:


> I was trying to remember what it reminded me of; then it came to me Dorothy in the Wizard of  OZ




Thanks *dmand, Sue, jalbs, gigs, BirkinLover* and *Kayapo*!!!


After much debate, I did wear this outfit to work and got quite a few compliments.
The socks are from Amazon and the shoes were a gift from my boyfriend off eBay.
This style goes back 2 years I believe and I think it is discontinued at this point.
If you keep an eye on eBay you'll see them pop up occasionally.
This is my 2nd pair to add to the Black Patents I picked up last year.


----------



## stilly

LouboutinPaul said:


> Wow you have an amazing collection
> Thank you for sharing
> 
> A beautiful lady in beautiful collection of Louboutins
> 
> Do you have an overall fav pair?




Thanks so much *LouboutinPaul*!


I still love the classic Black Patent Pigalles which was my first pair and is still the pair I wear most.



The So Kates have become my newest love and I love the Gray Pythons which was my first pair of SK's.


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> SOX!!!
> I saw this look in Lucky magazine and decided to give it a try with my new Red Patent V-Neck 120's...


Stilly ur really rockin the sock look. I've been too chicken to try it out before. Going to muster up the courage n give it a go. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## mznaterz

Oh man well when you do send me a message please please please


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> SOX!!!
> I saw this look in Lucky magazine and decided to give it a try with my new Red Patent V-Neck 120's...




That's a fun look


----------



## stilly

shoes4ever said:


> Stilly ur really rockin the sock look. I've been too chicken to try it out before. Going to muster up the courage n give it a go. Thanks for the inspiration!





Christchrist said:


> That's a fun look




Thanks *shoes4ever *& *CC*!!!


----------



## stilly

On Saturday night, I wore my new Black Kid Tres Croise 120's out to dinner.
I've only seen this style once in a celeb pic so I was thrilled to get them.


----------



## FashionNewby14

stilly said:


> On Saturday night, I wore my new Black Kid Tres Croise 120's out to dinner.
> I've only seen this style once in a celeb pic so I was thrilled to get them.




Oh my goodness, girl!!  Those are all kinds of fabulous and your legs look gorgeous!!!  Congrats on your find and hope you had a great time!!!  Love all your shoes!!!  &#128155;


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> On Saturday night, I wore my new Black Kid Tres Croise 120's out to dinner.
> I've only seen this style once in a celeb pic so I was thrilled to get them.


You have all these gorgeous shoes!  Congrats!  BTW, are you not into handbags at all because you are always faithfully carrying the same?


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> On Saturday night, I wore my new Black Kid Tres Croise 120's out to dinner.
> I've only seen this style once in a celeb pic so I was thrilled to get them.


Sophisticated, sexy, unique - fabulous!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> On Saturday night, I wore my new Black Kid Tres Croise 120's out to dinner.
> I've only seen this style once in a celeb pic so I was thrilled to get them.



Wow! They are really unique and wonderfully sexy!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> On Saturday night, I wore my new Black Kid Tres Croise 120's out to dinner.
> I've only seen this style once in a celeb pic so I was thrilled to get them.



Those shoes are FAB! (fabulous)  I absolutely LOVE thin straps, the design is exquisite.

You've re-kindled the fire in me, your outfits are so amazing.  Classic themes, sometimes with an "edge".  You dress (and live) with passion.  You're a Passionista and Fashionista.  I'm working on some ideas for my next outfit, some of them are along your "trend setting"

You should start a Youtube channel, make weekly updates (shoes plus fashion), attract followers, make revenue.  Use latter to finance your fashion closet.  Your shoe collection must be worth like $30k !!


----------



## BirkinLover77

I love your sexy heels and with the thin strap it look fabulous


----------



## mistyknightwin

I give up MAJOR PROPS Stilly for being able to rock these heel heights w/o a platform. They all look very nice on you...

Keep em coming'....


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> On Saturday night, I wore my new Black Kid Tres Croise 120's out to dinner.
> I've only seen this style once in a celeb pic so I was thrilled to get them.



very elegant! much better on you than some celebrity.


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> On Saturday night, I wore my new Black Kid Tres Croise 120's out to dinner.
> I've only seen this style once in a celeb pic so I was thrilled to get them.


Stilly these are HOT - another fab pair for me to drool over


----------



## Dego

Stilly, awesome pictures as always.  Will you be getting the 'Hot Chick'?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> On Saturday night, I wore my new Black Kid Tres Croise 120's out to dinner.
> I've only seen this style once in a celeb pic so I was thrilled to get them.


Cute!


----------



## dmand2

giggles00 said:


> Those shoes are FAB! (fabulous)  I absolutely LOVE thin straps, the design is exquisite.
> 
> You've re-kindled the fire in me, your outfits are so amazing.  Classic themes, sometimes with an "edge".  You dress (and live) with passion.  You're a Passionista and Fashionista.  I'm working on some ideas for my next outfit, some of them are along your "trend setting"
> 
> You should start a Youtube channel, make weekly updates (shoes plus fashion), attract followers, make revenue.  Use latter to finance your fashion closet.  Your shoe collection must be worth like $30k !!


Fabulous idea! (I find it best not to do the calculations re my own shoe collection - a bit too confronting!!)


----------



## Mwooden

I am in love with your collection.  I've been trying to hunt down the leopard so kate in 41.5.  Everytime the saks waitlist replinishes, I am one second too late.  Right now, I've been able to track down a 41 (I'm a US 10 and Euro 41 normally).  Do you ladies think that I can fit into a 41? 

I have a 41.5 in black patent....


----------



## giggles00

Mwooden said:


> I am in love with your collection.  I've been trying to hunt down the leopard so kate in 41.5.  Everytime the saks waitlist replinishes, I am one second too late.  Right now, I've been able to track down a 41 (I'm a US 10 and Euro 41 normally).  Do you ladies think that I can fit into a 41?
> 
> I have a 41.5 in black patent....



The 41.5 would be preferred size.  A 41 would stretch out.

I had a 41 So Kate (black-patent), but had to return it to Neiman Marcus (great return policy)..TOO TIGHT.  Plus, I didn't "warm up" to the medium-toe..still have a fetish for the short-toe.  .  I found such a shoe in another local Neiman Marcus.  Just as an exercise, I want to go try it for a "fitting".

You can certainly stretch them out (while wearing).  My mantra is to buy the style "right", and above all .. the size "right".  Especially the latter, nothing worse than ill-fitting shoe (they end up not getting worn..$$ wasted).  I can relax the "perfect size" constraint, if the style is "bomb".  Which I just did in Pigalle Follies red-patent (SZ 41), they will have to be stretched out.  I will be trying that vaseline and hair-dryer trick.

I previously tried 40.5 in Pigalle Follies (bubble gum pink), but was way TOO TIGHT!

See attached images, for the red-patent & pink-patent fittings.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> I love your sexy heels and with the thin strap it look fabulous





mistyknightwin said:


> I give up MAJOR PROPS Stilly for being able to rock these heel heights w/o a platform. They all look very nice on you...
> 
> Keep em coming'....





Kayapo97 said:


> very elegant! much better on you than some celebrity.





shoes4ever said:


> Stilly these are HOT - another fab pair for me to drool over





Dego said:


> Stilly, awesome pictures as always.  Will you be getting the 'Hot Chick'?





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute!






Thanks so much* BirkinLover, mistyknightwin, Kayapo, shoes4ever, Dego* & *Lav*!!!
I'm a sucker for ankle straps...


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> The 41.5 would be preferred size.  A 41 would stretch out.
> 
> I had a 41 So Kate (black-patent), but had to return it to Neiman Marcus (great return policy)..TOO TIGHT.  Plus, I didn't "warm up" to the medium-toe..still have a fetish for the short-toe.  .  I found such a shoe in another local Neiman Marcus.  Just as an exercise, I want to go try it for a "fitting".
> 
> You can certainly stretch them out (while wearing).  My mantra is to buy the style "right", and above all .. the size "right".  Especially the latter, nothing worse than ill-fitting shoe (they end up not getting worn..$$ wasted).  I can relax the "perfect size" constraint, if the style is "bomb".  Which I just did in Pigalle Follies red-patent (SZ 41), they will have to be stretched out.  I will be trying that vaseline and hair-dryer trick.
> 
> I previously tried 40.5 in Pigalle Follies (bubble gum pink), but was way TOO TIGHT!
> 
> See attached images, for the red-patent & pink-patent fittings.




These look amazing on you *gigs*!!!!
Pigalle Follies are definitely on my wish list...


----------



## stilly

Mwooden said:


> I am in love with your collection.  I've been trying to hunt down the leopard so kate in 41.5.  Everytime the saks waitlist replinishes, I am one second too late.  Right now, I've been able to track down a 41 (I'm a US 10 and Euro 41 normally).  Do you ladies think that I can fit into a 41?
> 
> I have a 41.5 in black patent....




Thanks *Mwooden*!


If where you found them takes returns, I would certainly try the 41's.
They are likely to be tight though but they will stretch some with wearings.
I have some SK's that are a half size small and they're tight but bearable.


----------



## stilly

Gray Python So Kates today with a black leather skirt and my favorite peplum top.
These have the pedestrian 120mm heel. See next pic set...


----------



## stilly

My 130mm's came in yesterday!
The heel on these is ridiculous...I love it!!!
More to come...


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> My 130mm's came in yesterday!
> The heel on these is ridiculous...I love it!!!
> More to come...



Dying to hear about sizing for Hot Chick.  What size did you take? Did you go up from your TTS Pigalle 120?  

Mine are arriving next Wednesday, I guessed at my fave size in Pigalle 120 (.5 bigger than TTS Pigalle 120)


*Outfits*

You must be brainstorming on potential outfits.  Are you going short, medium, or long?  I think "long" (below knee) and "medium" are a safe route.  Those short skirts you have..whoah, you would be the ultimate Diva!

I had a cool (young) SA at CL boutique, she gave me some tips for some contemporary outfits.  Loose blouse (say from Mango), worn with pants or skirt..along with Pigalle Follies (she rocks them too).  She also recommended Zara.  I never made it to these stores in the mega-Mall..see below.

On the way to get red-patent Pigalle Follies, I did a casual mall walk around the high end boutiques.  Prada, Red Valentino, Ferragamo, Louis Vutton, Yves St Laurent, etc.  I purposely went straight for the exit at Neiman Marcus (after returning So Kate), to avoid temptation.  I've been dormant in recent years, just refuse to spend any more $$ on clothes (I'm already well stocked).  Just outside the CL Boutique, at Nordstrom, I ran into a killer lace skirt (opaque inner liner)..only $12 !!  Snagged it.  Had some cool discussions with young sales-women on fashion.

Swimwear section at Nordstrom is one of my fave depts.  I'm into bikini bottoms with built-in skirt (can pull up for pure bottom).  Found an ultra cute one, just came in ($44).  See attachment.  I wear these with a suit top, for a crazy edgy-Diva look..very risqué.  Or, I wear it, with a longer skirt over it.  Then, for a diva kick .. pull off the longer skirt at end of day, waltzing "flirt/flaunt" to parking structure.  Just like you do the Mission Impossible to grocery stores in 6" pumps, with a playful grin 

Ventured into Macy's.  Found myself in Juniors dept.  60% off sales rack (after multiple markdowns), plus additional 20% off..that's 70% off!!  Found some cute denim shorts and jean (stretchy material) -- white, pink, red, etc.  Plus, a white and black lace skirt (with opaque inner liner), similar to the Nordstrom find.  These will be sporty "leggy" looks with 5" heels.  You should try this.

Spent today, checking out the combo outfits with red-patent Pigalle Follies.  Whoah..total "bomb"!!  Definitely, an upgrade from  my existing portfolio.  Spent time, calling around to get some similar skirts.  Found some at Nordstrom Rack, put them on hold, will head out tomorrow for pickup.

Stilly, you "lit the fire" in me..which has been dormant for YEARS!  I'm going for more Pigalle Follies, I'm VERY selective on shoes..5" pumps with short-toe low vamp.  I.e., Pigalle 120 and variants thereof..Love Me 120, Tashaf, etc.  Now..Pigalle Follies, which is the "bomb"!  Unfortunately, they run small and my TTS (plus .5 over..my ideal size) are practically non-existent (out of stock).  So, I have to .5 under TTS .. TIGHT FIT.  However, they WILL stretch out..at expense of my poor feet.  Thanks to suggestions on forum, I will be trying the vaseline plus hair-dryer trick.


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Gray Python So Kates today with a black leather skirt and my favorite peplum top.
> These have the pedestrian 120mm heel. See next pic set...



Whoah..that's a HOT sexy look with sophistication!

I also like to rock short skirts with 5" heels, it's a tricky proposition.  With the right "detailing" (design and texture), you can pull it off without looking trashy.  This, you did!  The snake-skin texture of your SK, with flare out skirt and matching blouse (in terms of color).  Shows some "though process" of a stylish woman.


I'm a big fan of pleated skirts, I have a whole collection in various colors (white, red, black, cream, turquoise, etc).  Years ago, from Melrose Ave near Beverly Center (where movie stars shop)  But, they're straight.  Yours are "flare out", ultra cool..I will have to get one.  Can I get a referral? (store, brand, style name)

I have a collection of flare out skirts, but longer.  In various colors (red, black, etc), it has a really interesting feel/texture.  Hard to describe in words, I have to post a pic sometime. 

There are a few boutiques here in Los Angeles area, that have French designs (exclusively).  Ooh-lala, you talk about quality!  Give it to the French, who know Fashion (& Love).  Fashion is an extension of Love, and enhances Love ("men going wild about their woman").  Years ago, I snagged some skirts and outfits, that are just "out of this world", in terms of creativity/quality.  Just as how Louboutin, has "taken it to the next level"..with other designers following suit.

Once you've tasted QUALITY..you'll never go back!

I also like going to Rodeo Drive (and nearby) in Beverly Hills, there are some fantastic small shops.  They have high end clothes, with killer markdowns.


----------



## deathorglory

stilly said:


> Gray Python So Kates today with a black leather skirt and my favorite peplum top.
> These have the pedestrian 120mm heel. See next pic set...




Wow Stilly!!! You look gorgeous in these!!!

Also, how's your ability to walk in the Hot Chick? Haha with the 130mm I'm not even sure I'd be able to stand without wobbling...!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Gray Python So Kates today with a black leather skirt and my favorite peplum top.
> These have the pedestrian 120mm heel. See next pic set...


Love the exotic skins and this look is so pulled together!


----------



## dmand2

Mwooden said:


> I am in love with your collection.  I've been trying to hunt down the leopard so kate in 41.5.  Everytime the saks waitlist replinishes, I am one second too late.  Right now, I've been able to track down a 41 (I'm a US 10 and Euro 41 normally).  Do you ladies think that I can fit into a 41?
> 
> I have a 41.5 in black patent....


Don't you hate it when that happens?! I had the same problem with the So Kate stripped pony hair style, but with perseverance, I finally got lucky.

I agree with giggles00, that it's preferable to go with your 'normal' size when you can, but sometimes you have to compromise. As giggles00 and stilly have noted, these will stretch out and this style much more so than the patent, so, if you're happy to wear them in a bit, it's worth a go, though still a bit of a risk. If the place you're purchasing accepts returns, I'd go for it.

Best of luck with your Leopard SKs!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> My 130mm's came in yesterday!
> The heel on these is ridiculous...I love it!!!
> More to come...


Wowzer, girrrl!! These are a new style to me. Please tell me there is a hidden platform. I've mastered the 120, but I think these (without a platform) would be out of my league!


----------



## Mwooden

giggles00 said:


> The 41.5 would be preferred size.  A 41 would stretch out.
> 
> I had a 41 So Kate (black-patent), but had to return it to Neiman Marcus (great return policy)..TOO TIGHT.  Plus, I didn't "warm up" to the medium-toe..still have a fetish for the short-toe.  .  I found such a shoe in another local Neiman Marcus.  Just as an exercise, I want to go try it for a "fitting".
> 
> You can certainly stretch them out (while wearing).  My mantra is to buy the style "right", and above all .. the size "right".  Especially the latter, nothing worse than ill-fitting shoe (they end up not getting worn..$$ wasted).  I can relax the "perfect size" constraint, if the style is "bomb".  Which I just did in Pigalle Follies red-patent (SZ 41), they will have to be stretched out.  I will be trying that vaseline and hair-dryer trick.
> 
> I previously tried 40.5 in Pigalle Follies (bubble gum pink), but was way TOO TIGHT!
> 
> See attached images, for the red-patent & pink-patent fittings.


 
Those PFs are gorge! I think that I'm going to try for the 41 and see what happens.  I'm wondering if I can even get my foot in a shoe so steep but i LIVE for leopard and my only other option would be the FIFI booty but I can't justify the price as I have JUST committed to growing my shoe collection. 

Thank yoU!


----------



## Mwooden

stilly said:


> Thanks *Mwooden*!
> 
> 
> If where you found them takes returns, I would certainly try the 41's.
> They are likely to be tight though but they will stretch some with wearings.
> I have some SK's that are a half size small and they're tight but bearable.


 
Purchasing the 41s seem like the suggested route.  I'll try and see what happens.  I think Bergdorfs has a good policy...


----------



## giggles00

> I am in love with your collection. I've been trying to hunt down the leopard so kate in 41.5. Everytime the Saks waitlist replinishes, I am one second too late. Right now, I've been able to track down a 41 (I'm a US 10 and Euro 41 normally). Do you ladies think that I can fit into a 41?
> 
> I have a 41.5 in black patent....





Mwooden said:


> Those PFs are gorge! I think that I'm going to try for the 41 and see what happens.  I'm wondering if I can even get my foot in a shoe so steep but i LIVE for leopard and my only other option would be the FIFI booty but I can't justify the price as I have JUST committed to growing my shoe collection.
> 
> Thank yoU!



BTW, I have a yellow leopard in Pigalle 120 (old-cut with sculpture heel..has ultra thin heel tap like SK).  It's "bomb", I first saw it worn by singer Gwen Stefani.  She is my idol, so stylish.

I just got my 1st Pigalle Follies, not my preferred size (.5 under).  I did some more tests last night, including the vaseline hair dryer trick.  Seems to work.

Like you, I simply haven't had the good fortune to get my preferred size.  PF may not be repeated yearly as a signature shoe (like Pigalle 120 or SK), so I have to compromise.

You and I seem to be in the same neighborhood in terms of sizing for SK.  41 in black-patent is TOO TIGHT, I had to return it 2 days ago.  41.5 is probably my TTS in SK.  I'm going out today to Beverly Hills and Topanga Mall (Saks, Barneys, Neiman Marcus) for "sizing" -- 41.5 and 42 in patent and suede.  Will report back.

Stilly has "lit the fire" in me, I've been dormant.  Will also be reporting on cool outfits from Rodeo and Topanga (near Encino).  Many Hollywood stars shop here.  Maybe I'll run into Kim Kardashian or Pamela Anderson.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Gray Python So Kates today with a black leather skirt and my favorite peplum top.
> These have the pedestrian 120mm heel. See next pic set...


Very Beautiful


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> My 130mm's came in yesterday!
> The heel on these is ridiculous...I love it!!!
> More to come...


I love them both but those Hot Chick 130mm is Amazing.The Sling back seems to be perfect since you have the strap to keep your feet from slipping out. I think my mind is playing a trick on me but the sling back seems to be the same print on the Pigalle follies that is on CL website which I pre/order. Do they look like the same print to You? For the Hot Chick it's all about the balancing act it may work out to be great with the perfect sizing. How is the sizing on these compare to SK's and or Pigalle 120 ( New Version 2013)?


----------



## shoeshoeshoes

OMG stilly! They are wonderful!
Could you do a comparison of the Hot Chick 130 and the old Pigalle 120 from 2008? I'd like to see the difference...


----------



## label24

Stylli could you compared with the so mates...whats the diference?

Congrats for the new babies


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> As I wore my CL's today in the warm summer weather, I decided I should make this week Lady Peeps Week!
> 
> 
> So with that here we go!
> 
> 
> *Lady Peeps Week - Day 1*
> 
> 
> Black Patent LP's today...definitely my most worn and probably favorite pair of LP's...


Hi Stilly. Do you wear the same size in your LPs as you do for your SKs? Thanks!


----------



## Sue89

Oh my God Stilly! Congrats for your 130s!! Can't wait to see mod pics!!!


----------



## giggles00

Sue89 said:


> Oh my God Stilly! Congrats for your 130s!! Can't wait to see mod pics!!!



Me too ("two")!  Mine are coming next Thu, I'm "back in the game"!  I will try to post pics, but I have to work on aesthetic nature backgrounds (like Stilly)

I went to Macy's and Nordstrom, and "splurged" on the aggressively priced sale items.  Just got back yesterday (15 hr shopping marathon..whew!) with some cool stuff.  Macy's is my fave, you just can't beat their quality items at rock-bottom sale prices.  I have a vison of Stilly's various themes/looks, so I will have something similar to show.  Lacey knit skirts (with opaque inner liner), mini skirts, etc

See the "bomb" skirt from Nordstrom Rack..$10 !!??  I got 2 of them.  Called, had them do a store-wide search.  Found stock at local store, and made a banzai run there yesterday.  While at this mega-mall (Topanga) in San Fernando Valley, spent 2 hours at the Macy's scrounging for mega deals (extra 20% off 60% markdowns..that's 70% off).  Beautiful shorts and skirts for like $7 to $9 !!  During checkout, sales girl told me about recent Justin Bieber, Kevin Federlein (Brittany Spears ex), Kardashian sightings.

My first target during this run, was high-end shops on Rodeo Drive (Beverly Hills).  See pics.  Did fittings on various sizes of SK, black-patent and black/purple sueded.  Found my "sweet size" in both, the incredibly professional/helpful SA (Saks, Neiman Marcus, Barneys) were awesome.  I ended up getting a black-patent SK from Neiman Marcus..at the mega-mall (Topanga in Woodland Hills).  See pic.  The fit was SO PERFECT, I couldn't pass it by.  Like the saying goes, "if the shoes fits..GET IT and WEAR IT".

Thanks to Stilly, her awesome exposition of SK with outfits, got me "on" to SK.  I previously resisted, due to my hard-line un-wavering dedication to short-toe low cut vamp of Pigalle 120, Love Me 120 (plus similar offshoots)

"Resistance is Futile"

I caved in, I'm officially a SK "groupie".  I probably will be getting more, to the angst of my credit card.


----------



## Sue89

giggles00 said:


> Me too ("two")!  Mine are coming next Thu, I'm "back in the game"!  I will try to post pics, but I have to work on aesthetic nature backgrounds (like Stilly)
> 
> I caved in, I'm officially a SK "groupie".  I probably will be getting more, to the angst of my credit card.



15 hours?? Wow! I'd love to join you! &#128513;&#128513; you're so lucky to have so much places to visit and so much discounts!! &#128561; I have to find everything online and if I'm lucky enough when I travel!

I'm sure Stilly, will be able to wear them with her usual class!


----------



## Sue89

Sue89 said:


> 15 hours?? Wow! I'd love to join you! &#128513;&#128513; you're so lucky to have so much places to visit and so much discounts!! &#128561; I have to find everything online and if I'm lucky enough when I travel!
> 
> I'm sure Stilly, will be able to wear them with her usual class!



And since you're waiting for yours I'll wait also for your mod pics and I'm sure you'll do the same! (Sorry for the quote not used to type from phone and I've sent the message before &#128584


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> My 130mm's came in yesterday!
> The heel on these is ridiculous...I love it!!!
> More to come...




You can wear that! It's a sex shoe. No way it's for walking


----------



## FashionNewby14

stilly said:


> My 130mm's came in yesterday!
> The heel on these is ridiculous...I love it!!!
> More to come...




Cannot wait to see mods!!  You are going to ROCK the 130mm's!!!!


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> My 130mm's came in yesterday!
> The heel on these is ridiculous...I love it!!!
> More to come...


 Wowza


----------



## Kayapo97

OMG
Cant wait to see mod shots. I bet you manage them easily given all your experience.
What are you doing to the rest of us!


----------



## giggles00

Kayapo97 said:


> OMG
> Cant wait to see mod shots. I bet you manage them easily given all your experience.
> What are you doing to the rest of us!



Copy that.  Anxiously waiting for Stilly's report -- information and aesthetics.

Nobody has info on "sizing" for Hot Chick.  Hmm..short toe like Pigalle 120 with ultra thin heel like So Kate (but it's extended to 130mm), plus the unusual J shaped contour.

Mine are coming this Thu, I will post some mod pics.  I guessed my size based on Pigalle 120 *patent* TTS sized up .5  I like it slightly loose when new. However, my So Kate *patent* is .5 size larger.  If Hot Chick is like So Kate..then I'm in TROUBLE!  (will require stretching, UGH!)  I'm stressing a little, because of this.

I'm already going through a hassle, stretching out my recently bought Pigalle Follies 120 red-patent.  Feet are swollen and right foot is slightly *damaged* (showing a bunion), will have to "lay off" for awhile to let foot heal.  Shoes currently in stretcher, using the vaseline plus hair-dryer trick.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Gray Python So Kates today with a black leather skirt and my favorite peplum top.
> These have the pedestrian 120mm heel. See next pic set...


Looking good!


----------



## stilly

Wow you've really been busy lately *gigs*.
I seem to buy more online than in the stores these days.
I still love to window shop though...






giggles00 said:


> Whoah..that's a HOT sexy look with sophistication!
> 
> I also like to rock short skirts with 5" heels, it's a tricky proposition.  With the right "detailing" (design and texture), you can pull it off without looking trashy.  This, you did!  The snake-skin texture of your SK, with flare out skirt and matching blouse (in terms of color).  Shows some "though process" of a stylish woman.
> 
> 
> I'm a big fan of pleated skirts, I have a whole collection in various colors (white, red, black, cream, turquoise, etc).  Years ago, from Melrose Ave near Beverly Center (where movie stars shop)  But, they're straight.  Yours are "flare out", ultra cool..I will have to get one.  Can I get a referral? (store, brand, style name)
> 
> I have a collection of flare out skirts, but longer.  In various colors (red, black, etc), it has a really interesting feel/texture.  Hard to describe in words, I have to post a pic sometime.
> 
> There are a few boutiques here in Los Angeles area, that have French designs (exclusively).  Ooh-lala, you talk about quality!  Give it to the French, who know Fashion (& Love).  Fashion is an extension of Love, and enhances Love ("men going wild about their woman").  Years ago, I snagged some skirts and outfits, that are just "out of this world", in terms of creativity/quality.  Just as how Louboutin, has "taken it to the next level"..with other designers following suit.
> 
> Once you've tasted QUALITY..you'll never go back!
> 
> I also like going to Rodeo Drive (and nearby) in Beverly Hills, there are some fantastic small shops.  They have high end clothes, with killer markdowns.


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Hi Stilly. Do you wear the same size in your LPs as you do for your SKs? Thanks!




Yes my LP's are TTS just like my SK's.
You can usually get away with a half size down though on LP's due to the open toe.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Very Beautiful





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Looking good!




Thanks *BirkinLover* & *Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

I couldn't resist wearing my new Black Patent  Hot Chick 130's out to dinner on Friday. We just went to a local restaurant down the road so I didn't have to walk that much. These really stretch out your arches and the heel is so tall and thin I was worried it would break with every step. I actually didn't have that much trouble walking in them with no noticeable wobbling but they really kill your feet and ankles. Definitely a short walks shoe...

I'll try to do some comparison pics as requested next weekend but these are unlike any of the other CL's in my collection. I got them TTS and they fit fine...


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> I couldn't resist wearing my new Black Patent  Hot Chick 130's out to dinner on Friday. We just went to a local restaurant down the road so I didn't have to walk that much. These really stretch out your arches and the heel is so tall and thin I was worried it would break with every step. I actually didn't have that much trouble walking in them with no noticeable wobbling but they really kill your feet and ankles. Definitely a short walks shoe...
> 
> I'll try to do some comparison pics as requested next weekend but these are unlike any of the other CL's in my collection. I got them TTS and they fit fine...


Wow, stilly!  You're a brave woman.  And you look incredible in these shoes!


----------



## Maxl

I´m speechless!
What hot shoes...
Stilly, you are the queen of heels.


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> I couldn't resist wearing my new Black Patent  Hot Chick 130's out to dinner on Friday. We just went to a local restaurant down the road so I didn't have to walk that much. These really stretch out your arches and the heel is so tall and thin I was worried it would break with every step. I actually didn't have that much trouble walking in them with no noticeable wobbling but they really kill your feet and ankles. Definitely a short walks shoe...
> 
> I'll try to do some comparison pics as requested next weekend but these are unlike any of the other CL's in my collection. *I got them TTS and they fit fine*...



Wowee..the Hot Chick totally ROCKS!

You guessed right on sizing, and the results are AWESOME!

http://www.footcandyshoes.com/info/about




			
				Footcandyshoes.com said:
			
		

> Carolyn Butler's buying philosophy is, "I am the consumer, I sell to myself."



You basically "dress for yourself" (damn the consequences or what-other-people-think), you are a real Free Spirit!  Me, too!  See attached pic "Fight like a Girl", which i spotted at a Macy's while on my recent 15 hr shopping marathon (induced by my recent purchase of a red-patent Pigalle Follies 120).

"Fight for you right..to Dress/Live with Passion"

You're setting a gold-standard for us wannabees/rookies/recruits.  I bow to thee, "I am not Worthy!"

"The first think you learn in this Business..Hollywood, is not giving a SH*T what other people say or think"
-- Joan Collins, Hollywood actress

You are a one-of-a-kind, a real INSPIRATION to "closet divas" (looking for a reason to break-out!).  I used to dress like you, but I kinda got tired of the attention (especially negative).  I'm beginning to get a revival of the "no holds barred mode", dressed-to-kill attitude.  In the past, I've had store managers "ask me to leave", because I was causing a distraction.  One store manager even called the COPS on me!! (totally unprofessional, all they had to do was ask me to leave).  One boutique owner even called Mall security..as I was making a mini-skirt purchase.  I got mad, and simply stalked out.

I'm "back in the game", because of you..THANKS!!

You need to describe some of the public reaction to your outfits with 5" heels.  25 years ago, I would ALWAYS get a reaction.  "Rednecks in pickup trucks" (can't control their appendages) honking their horns, creepy men following me.  I even had a boutique owner (at very high end shopping center) pull me aside and tell me bluntly:

"You look like a HOOKER.."

..this was a slightly above knee length pleated white skirt, with red 5" pumps.  They don't call them "Come f**K me pumps" for nothing.  A shoe boutique owner told me

"you're looking for a B****Y shoe, aren't you?"

..when I asked for 5" stilletto pump.  Most woman veer away from this "exceptionally high heel", for fear of projecting as a whore/*****.

Hey, "beauty is in the eye of the beholder"..it's all INTERPRETIVE by the viewer.  If you're OK/Cool with it, just DO IT.  

"More Power to You"

My manicurist told me this herself (don't let nay sayers affect your fashion choice), she also likes stiletto pumps.

The complainers/whiners are the ones with the Problem!  I had a female friend Stella (real-estate agent), who waltzed into the office dressed in red 5" pumps with slightly below knee white party dress.  I.e., she went to work like she was going to a party!! (even I find this somewhat funny )  She told me she got all sorts of flak from her (female) co-workers, to which she said:

"The heck with what they say!"

She has it right, she realizes she's exercising her Freedom of Expression and the hell with the "gate keepers".  There are cliques in any demographic who "like to tell other people what to do" and "impose their values/morals on others".  Some gals in this forum were wary of office-politics in this regard, you don't want the "office hag" on your case!

There is ONE caveat to the above in work environment, it's Private Property and THEIR company.  They have a "right not to like you", and can declare certain "dress" as disruptive to work environment (incl customers).  Probably, when you sign a work contract, there IS a clause to this effect:

"you will not engage in activity (work or private), detrimental to work environment or the Company brand"

Look at this NFL fiasco involving football players abusive to spouses (private business).  It's basically a domestic dispute (happens all the time), that had work consequences!

Keep on Rockin' those 5" heels and pretty/sexy outfits

"You dress and live with Passion, you are a testament to the Life Force"

There was a good article on Regrets at the end of your life.  You want to "leave everything on the table", i.e. no regrets.  You certainly won't have any regrets on "holding back" in terms of fashion.

Keep on Rippin' girl!!

I once saw a girl in a red corvette, dressed in red bikini and red 5" pumps.  It was in North Hollywood near Burbank studios, I believe she was an actress on a shoot.

I think your next "program upgrade", is swimsuit with 5" heels.  Just wear a suit jacket over it (which goes mid thigh).  Then at some opportune time, just "take it off".  Say at a gas station, while pumping gas.  Or, while loading groceries in the car.

**Rant Over**



> I take a 40 in Pigalle 120s and both my Love Me's are 40's and fit fine. I actually think they're pretty comfy as Pigalles go



So, you got the Hot Chick in a SZ 40, which is your Pigalle 120 TTS?

That's good news to me (whew!!), since I took them in my preferred size for *patent* Pigalle 120 .. .5 above my TTS *patent* Pigalle 120.  I like them "slightly loose" when new.

I've been going through H*LL, battling these Pigalle Follies 120 red-patent, bought in the preferred size for Pigalle 120 (also the Hot Chick size I just ordered).  I.e., I spent a TON of $$ ($675 + tax), and they aren't presently wearable!!??  AARGH!! They were a tight fit at the CL boutique, I had the SA evaluate it as I slipped in and out of the shoe.  We both agreed it would "stretch out".  When I got home, I compared it with my Love Me 120 *patent* TTS..they were IDENTICAL.  That's good news, since the Love Me 120 are a nice loose fit (after stretching out..took MONTHS, though!!).  So, eventually these PF 120 red-patent will be OK.  Right now, my feet are SWOLLEN, my right foot is probematic, the middle-toe has an irritation on the knuckle.  Plus, I'm getting pre-cursor to a nasty bunion on right foot.  I'm very FIRM on not doing irreparable foot damage, I just have the *slightest* big-toe pointing inwards.

Stilly, I don't see how you can wear these shoes day-in-day-out from 8-5..!! I tried 25 years ago, wearing 5" pumps for a whole-day.  At end of day, my front feet felt numb and "turned  inwards"..NOT a good feeling (yuck)!!  Ever since then, 5" pumps have been a short-term wear.  Similar to Hollywood celebrities, who do the "special event" red carpet thing.  Many, take them off "stage left".  One gal, went to sneakers..so funny!

Where I used to work, there was a young secretary who did the 5" stiletto pump with big ankle strap..EVERY DAY!  Still don't understand how she did it.  I've seen some front feet of high heel wearers, it AIN'T PRETTY!!  Front big toe angled inwards significantly, a real bunion condition.

If I get pain, I IMMEDIATELY take the shoes off.  Further wearing, leads to numb condition.  Even further wearing will just lead to foot "mangling"..sorry, not for me!

I've got some Aerosoles (love that store!), which I carry sometimes.  I have flat Mary Janes, plus a low 3" bootie (very soft leather).  I goto them, for any extensive walking.


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> I couldn't resist wearing my new Black Patent  Hot Chick 130's out to dinner on Friday. We just went to a local restaurant down the road so I didn't have to walk that much. These really stretch out your arches and the heel is so tall and thin I was worried it would break with every step. I actually didn't have that much trouble walking in them with no noticeable wobbling but they really kill your feet and ankles. Definitely a short walks shoe...
> 
> I'll try to do some comparison pics as requested next weekend but these are unlike any of the other CL's in my collection. I got them TTS and they fit fine...



LOVE the fuchsia highlights in your blouse.

It contrasts well with the black in your outfit (shoes, skirt)

I'm brainstorming on some potential outfits for my impending Hot Chick this Thursday.  I'm into jackets, preferably with deep V-cut..to show a white blouse.  Back in 90's, I amassed a large collection of these jackets, especially in red/fuchsia/pink/peach..  See pics.  

Anne Klein black jacket, with fuchsia inner-liner
Kasper fuchsia jacket (my FAVE!)
Anne Klein jacket, peach
Jones of NY jacket, pink
Kasper ASL jacket, pink with white trim (I have 2 of them, *love*)
Le Suit, pink
Suitables suit (jacket with short peplum, knee length skirt), hot pink (I have 3 total)
NinaK deep purple mini-dress (jacket?)  I have a few of these in various colors (black)
Georgiou red jacket (a dedicated follower of this designer, unfortunately they have disappeared from the malls..company in trouble)

I guess I would wear it with a black skirt, to match the black-patent Hot Chick.  Or, I might coordinate it with a lace skirt (white or ivory).

I'm .5 size within your shoe size, about the same dress/suit size (I can wear a 10, but probably have to go 1 size up).  I should try to get some of the *extra* ones of above, in your hands.  I'm too old to be dressing like a "wild thing".  OTOH, you've triggered some old "youtful exuberance".  I can go "wild" in an evening setting.

That 15 hr shopping marathon (x 2, South Coast Plaza then Beverly Hills+Topanga Plaza) amassed some white pants.  Mid-calf, down to ankle, even short-shorts.  I am particularly fond of lace skirts (with opaque inner-liner).  See pics.  I nailed several on sale (Nordstrom and Macy's), white.. black ..ivory.  See pics.

The pants would would lessen the edginess of the 130mm heel.  I've already been told by a boutique owner (in an wealthy uppity town) that "I look like a hooker".  She has a point, I need to have some "situational awareness".  Dress accordingly to local culture.

I was down in La Jolla (near San Diego) back in 2009, and also got a *gasp* type of response by the boutique manager .. "That is SO RISQUE!!".  I told her I saw it regularly in Las Vegas, short-shorts worn with 5" heels.  She came back with "..but that's VEGAS".  People go there to "let loose" ("What happens in Vegas..STAYS in Vegas")


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Yes my LP's are TTS just like my SK's.
> You can usually get away with a half size down though on LP's due to the open toe.


Thanks as always for your helpful advice! My CL guru.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> I couldn't resist wearing my new Black Patent  Hot Chick 130's out to dinner on Friday. We just went to a local restaurant down the road so I didn't have to walk that much. These really stretch out your arches and the heel is so tall and thin I was worried it would break with every step. I actually didn't have that much trouble walking in them with no noticeable wobbling but they really kill your feet and ankles. Definitely a short walks shoe...
> 
> I'll try to do some comparison pics as requested next weekend but these are unlike any of the other CL's in my collection. I got them TTS and they fit fine...


You are my shoe hero! These are TDI and the cardi is so stunning - great pop of colour.


----------



## So_Louboutin

giggles00 said:


> LOVE the fuchsia highlights in your blouse.
> 
> It contrasts well with the black in your outfit (shoes, skirt)
> 
> I'm brainstorming on some potential outfits for my impending Hot Chick this Thursday.  I'm into jackets, preferably with deep V-cut..to show a white blouse.  Back in 90's, I amassed a large collection of these jackets, especially in red/fuchsia/pink/peach..  See pics.
> 
> Anne Klein black jacket, with fuchsia inner-liner
> Kasper fuchsia jacket (my FAVE!)
> Anne Klein jacket, peach
> Jones of NY jacket, pink
> Kasper ASL jacket, pink with white trim (I have 2 of them, *love*)
> Le Suit, pink
> Suitables suit (jacket with short peplum, knee length skirt), hot pink (I have 3 total)
> NinaK deep purple mini-dress (jacket?)  I have a few of these in various colors (black)
> Georgiou red jacket (a dedicated follower of this designer, unfortunately they have disappeared from the malls..company in trouble)
> 
> I guess I would wear it with a black skirt, to match the black-patent Hot Chick.  Or, I might coordinate it with a lace skirt (white or ivory).
> 
> I'm .5 size within your shoe size, about the same dress/suit size (I can wear a 10, but probably have to go 1 size up).  I should try to get some of the *extra* ones of above, in your hands.  I'm too old to be dressing like a "wild thing".  OTOH, you've triggered some old "youtful exuberance".  I can go "wild" in an evening setting.
> 
> That 15 hr shopping marathon (x 2, South Coast Plaza then Beverly Hills+Topanga Plaza) amassed some white pants.  Mid-calf, down to ankle, even short-shorts.  I am particularly fond of lace skirts (with opaque inner-liner).  See pics.  I nailed several on sale (Nordstrom and Macy's), white.. black ..ivory.  See pics.
> 
> The pants would would lessen the edginess of the 130mm heel.  I've already been told by a boutique owner (in an wealthy uppity town) that "I look like a hooker".  She has a point, I need to have some "situational awareness".  Dress accordingly to local culture.
> 
> I was down in La Jolla (near San Diego) back in 2009, and also got a *gasp* type of response by the boutique manager .. "That is SO RISQUE!!".  I told her I saw it regularly in Las Vegas, short-shorts worn with 5" heels.  She came back with "..but that's VEGAS".  People go there to "let loose" ("What happens in Vegas..STAYS in Vegas")




They called the cops and said you looked like a hooker &#128558;

How rude


----------



## So_Louboutin

stilly said:


> I couldn't resist wearing my new Black Patent  Hot Chick 130's out to dinner on Friday. We just went to a local restaurant down the road so I didn't have to walk that much. These really stretch out your arches and the heel is so tall and thin I was worried it would break with every step. I actually didn't have that much trouble walking in them with no noticeable wobbling but they really kill your feet and ankles. Definitely a short walks shoe...
> 
> I'll try to do some comparison pics as requested next weekend but these are unlike any of the other CL's in my collection. I got them TTS and they fit fine...




Stilly, thank you for posting these mod shots. I've been holding off getting these shoes as I haven't seen them in person yet and images are hard to find online, so it's really great to seem some 'real' photos of them. They look amazing on you! &#128525;


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> I couldn't resist wearing my new Black Patent  Hot Chick 130's out to dinner on Friday. We just went to a local restaurant down the road so I didn't have to walk that much. These really stretch out your arches and the heel is so tall and thin I was worried it would break with every step. I actually didn't have that much trouble walking in them with no noticeable wobbling but they really kill your feet and ankles. Definitely a short walks shoe...
> 
> I'll try to do some comparison pics as requested next weekend but these are unlike any of the other CL's in my collection. I got them TTS and they fit fine...


Stilly, No Doubt, these are Stunning and Beautiful on You. Love Your Dress&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I couldn't resist wearing my new Black Patent  Hot Chick 130's out to dinner on Friday. We just went to a local restaurant down the road so I didn't have to walk that much. These really stretch out your arches and the heel is so tall and thin I was worried it would break with every step. I actually didn't have that much trouble walking in them with no noticeable wobbling but they really kill your feet and ankles. Definitely a short walks shoe...
> 
> I'll try to do some comparison pics as requested next weekend but these are unlike any of the other CL's in my collection. I got them TTS and they fit fine...



Stilly


*OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG*
walking in those!
I bet they do stretch your arches and calf muscles.


I knew you would be able to do it!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> I couldn't resist wearing my new Black Patent  Hot Chick 130's out to dinner on Friday. We just went to a local restaurant down the road so I didn't have to walk that much. These really stretch out your arches and the heel is so tall and thin I was worried it would break with every step. I actually didn't have that much trouble walking in them with no noticeable wobbling but they really kill your feet and ankles. Definitely a short walks shoe...
> 
> I'll try to do some comparison pics as requested next weekend but these are unlike any of the other CL's in my collection. I got them TTS and they fit fine...




Oh hell no. I don't know if I can do it


----------



## MvGalloway

Christchrist said:


> Oh hell no. I don't know if I can do it




&#128514; ...with all those SKs and Pigalles. You gotta try


----------



## MvGalloway

Stilly they truly Bad A$$. Is it safe to say The Pigalle is dead and the Hot Chick is the replacement? &#128522;&#128588;


----------



## MvGalloway

Oh now for the Allenissma!


----------



## stilly

MvGalloway said:


> Stilly they truly Bad A$$. Is it safe to say The Pigalle is dead and the Hot Chick is the replacement? &#128522;&#128588;





Thanks *MvGalloway*!


No, no, no...I still love the Piggies and So Kates!
Pigalles will always be my first love.


These are more "special occasion" short wear heels.
I'm actually not in love with the scalloped sides of the Hot Chicks.
I would have preferred the classic, low straight side...


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Thanks *MvGalloway*!
> 
> 
> No, no, no...I still love the Piggies and So Kates!
> Pigalles will always be my first love.
> 
> 
> These are more "special occasion" short wear heels.
> I'm actually not in love with the scalloped sides of the Hot Chicks.
> I would have preferred the classic, low straight side...



A CL boutique SA today told me the Hot Chick is a "bedroom shoe", part of foreplay in preparation for the "Big One" (Kirstie Alley term, used at the Emmy's).  I also consider it useful for "posing and sitting" for special events (Cocktails, etc).

I kinda like the scalloped sides on Hot Chick.

Pigalle 120 & Love Me 120 are also my loves, especially the Love Me.  Sheer mesh in toe box..SO sexy!  See pics. I'm wearing them more than the Pigalle!

My latest fancy is Pigalle Follies, got a late start..my preferred sizes mostly sold out.  Just got red-patent last week (needs to be stretched), ordered a black-kid (in my preferred size! ).  Contemplating more additions.

Thanks to Stilly's brilliant photo exposition, I'm beginning to warm up to the So Kate style..LOVE the ultra thin heel with low cut vamp.  I recently got the black-patent, and am lusting after the red-patent (all sold out at CL boutiques and Saks).  I'm missing black-suede in my portfolio, so I'm getting the SK in black-suede (possibly purple suede as well).  I will keep this portfolio small (keep budget under control), I like the basic colors..exotics not so much.

Going back to Beverly Hills Rodeo Drive tomorrow for the black-suede SK (Saks).  See pics, Jimmy Choo section at Saks.  I FINALLY saw in person the Anouk (which Stilly is a big fan of).  I will make sure to check out Jimmy Choo boutique on Rodeo, passed it up last week.

Will make a second pass at Rodeo Dr & adjoining Beverly Dr and Camden Dr, more quality time spent on rack browsing.  First time was mostly window "gaping".  Will try to hit my "old haunts:

Melrose Ave (artsy feel, great small shops)
Beverly Center (many stars shop here, near Trashy Lingerie made famous by Madonna)
Sunset Plaza (high end boutiques, near Laugh Factory comedy club)
Sherman Oaks Place
Westside Pavilion (West LA, has incredible Nordstrom)
Century City mall

I'm aiming to find some specialty boutiques that feature French sourced clothes.  Like the CL, it takes fashion to whole new level.  Not just design, but details.

 There was one in Santa Monica mall years ago, but it looks like they're gone (bummer).  Another one at Century City mall, where I got some beautiful velvt Vertigo jackets.  Destined to be paired with black suede SK.  See pics.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Thanks *MvGalloway*!
> 
> 
> No, no, no...I still love the Piggies and So Kates!
> Pigalles will always be my first love.
> 
> 
> These are more "special occasion" short wear heels.
> I'm actually not in love with the scalloped sides of the Hot Chicks.
> I would have preferred the classic, low straight side...


These are sexy as hell! I've never even heard of them until your posting. Where can you even buy these?!? You've given me a bit of bravery (well, you and a bit of red wine) to give these bad boys a try.


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> I couldn't resist wearing my new Black Patent  Hot Chick 130's out to dinner on Friday. We just went to a local restaurant down the road so I didn't have to walk that much. These really stretch out your arches and the heel is so tall and thin I was worried it would break with every step. I actually didn't have that much trouble walking in them with no noticeable wobbling but they really kill your feet and ankles. Definitely a short walks shoe...
> 
> I'll try to do some comparison pics as requested next weekend but these are unlike any of the other CL's in my collection. I got them TTS and they fit fine...


Wow Stilly - they look fab. Admire ur ability to wear them


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Thanks *MvGalloway*!
> 
> 
> No, no, no...I still love the Piggies and So Kates!
> Pigalles will always be my first love.
> 
> 
> These are more "special occasion" short wear heels.
> I'm actually not in love with the scalloped sides of the Hot Chicks.
> I would have preferred the classic, low straight side...



Wowza..  Just got back from my second Beverly Hills Rodeo Drive marathon, another 15 hr marathon.  Swollen feet, sleep deprived.  It was 100.4 degrees out (like walking in an oven), we're in middle of major heat wave!!  Recovered enough, to make 1st report, see below.

You and I are within .5 size shoe wise, about the same dress wise.  Obviously, we have same tastes shoe wise, i.e. .. 5" or bust (nothing lower).  I found some beauties, that I missed on my 1st go around.  Saks and Neiman Marcus just got in a Prada 4.5" pump Camosco Amaranto, brown sueded with skirted sides.  See pics.  I nearly died when I saw it at Saks, tried on a 40 (your TTS Pigalle 120).. it fit like a dream.  Being suede, the fit was even more luxurious.  Priced at $750, I put it on hold for that day..thinking I had some time to mull it over.  Plus, I had yet to go to Barneys to order a pink-patent Pigalle Follies 120.  I'm particularly conservative these days on purchases, everything has to be "right" (style and sizing)

Sure enough, at end of day (made my way to Canon Dr..2 streets east of Rodeo) around 6pm, I scored an UNBELIEVABLE deal on a Simona Barbieri white evening dress.  Deep V-cut on front, shirred bottom..  These smaller shops off Rodeo have aggressive sales -- 70% off, only $80 ($270 retail).  SA was so AWESEOME.  There were 2 other black dresses equally awesome, but were Size small.

The positive Karma was too good.  I decided I HAD to get the Prada, sped my way back to Saks to get it.

Spending today consolidating, examining recon photos.  Realized I *missed* some killer shoes, there are some real BEAUTIES!   CL display had some new arrivals, plus the strassed Arizas and So Kate.  See pics.  You have to examine them closely, to appreciate the detail/quality.  Waiting excitedly for the Louboutin Hot Chick to arrive, "out for delivery" according to UPS.  Hopefully, it will be a good fit like yours did!  Tomorrow, the black-kid Pigalle Follies 120 arrives from a CL boutique.  99% sure the fit will be good, since my red-patent PF 120 (.5 size down from ordered black-kid) are snug.  Thye are currently being stretched out.

Thanks again, Stilly for your inspiration!  Back when Hot Chick was announced, I tried to "restrain" myself.  No, no..do NOT get, the Pigalle 120 & Love Me 120 have my "fix". No need for more shoes.  But, that "old fire" has come back in a FIERCE way.  PF 120, Hot Chick, now So Kate (now the Prada).  Plus, I've been on a tear for some cool outfits (Macy's 70% off, and now the Simona Barbieri...ooohhh!!)

You guessed it, I'll be going back to Beverly Hills to cover Canon Dr (and other side streets).  Like Beverly Dr, south of Wilshire.  I DID make it to Century City mall (near Beverly Hills), found 3 cool skirts/dresses for 70% off (ultra markdown rack). Porsche and Tesla Motors had their luxury cars on display.  Nice!

"We believe every car should be a sports car" -- Porsche

Similarly,

"I believe every shoe should be sexy and feminine"--Christian Louboutin

I'm sure your DBF would be interested in the above.  You mentioned his hobby was fancy car(s)..how MANY does he have??  We're all DYING to hear about your hot wheels.  You two must be living an exciting stylistic life style, fancy clothes pair with equally fancy cars.  "Fast cars, fast women", they both go hand-in-hand and complement each other.


----------



## Sue89

stilly said:


> I couldn't resist wearing my new Black Patent  Hot Chick 130's out to dinner on Friday. We just went to a local restaurant down the road so I didn't have to walk that much. These really stretch out your arches and the heel is so tall and thin I was worried it would break with every step. I actually didn't have that much trouble walking in them with no noticeable wobbling but they really kill your feet and ankles. Definitely a short walks shoe...
> 
> I'll try to do some comparison pics as requested next weekend but these are unlike any of the other CL's in my collection. I got them TTS and they fit fine...


OMG Looking fabulous!!!Don't know how much womens out there would be good enough to actually walk in them! I knew you were one! :worthy: Mr CL will be upset! Don't think he've created them to have someone walk in them ghghghg


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> Wowza..  Just got back from my second Beverly Hills Rodeo Drive marathon, another 15 hr marathon.  Swollen feet, sleep deprived.  It was 100.4 degrees out (like walking in an oven), we're in middle of major heat wave!!  Recovered enough, to make 1st report, see below.
> 
> You and I are within .5 size shoe wise, about the same dress wise.  Obviously, we have same tastes shoe wise, i.e. .. 5" or bust (nothing lower).  I found some beauties, that I missed on my 1st go around.  Saks and Neiman Marcus just got in a Prada 4.5" pump Camosco Amaranto, brown sueded with skirted sides.  See pics.  I nearly died when I saw it at Saks, tried on a 40 (your TTS Pigalle 120).. it fit like a dream.  Being suede, the fit was even more luxurious.  Priced at $750, I put it on hold for that day..thinking I had some time to mull it over.  Plus, I had yet to go to Barneys to order a pink-patent Pigalle Follies 120.  I'm particularly conservative these days on purchases, everything has to be "right" (style and sizing)
> 
> Sure enough, at end of day (made my way to Canon Dr..2 streets east of Rodeo) around 6pm, I scored an UNBELIEVABLE deal on a Simona Barbieri white evening dress.  Deep V-cut on front, shirred bottom..  These smaller shops off Rodeo have aggressive sales -- 70% off, only $80 ($270 retail).  SA was so AWESEOME.  There were 2 other black dresses equally awesome, but were Size small.
> 
> The positive Karma was too good.  I decided I HAD to get the Prada, sped my way back to Saks to get it.
> 
> Spending today consolidating, examining recon photos.  Realized I *missed* some killer shoes, there are some real BEAUTIES!   CL display had some new arrivals, plus the strassed Arizas and So Kate.  See pics.  You have to examine them closely, to appreciate the detail/quality.  Waiting excitedly for the Louboutin Hot Chick to arrive, "out for delivery" according to UPS.  Hopefully, it will be a good fit like yours did!  Tomorrow, the black-kid Pigalle Follies 120 arrives from a CL boutique.  99% sure the fit will be good, since my red-patent PF 120 (.5 size down from ordered black-kid) are snug.  Thye are currently being stretched out.
> 
> Thanks again, Stilly for your inspiration!  Back when Hot Chick was announced, I tried to "restrain" myself.  No, no..do NOT get, the Pigalle 120 & Love Me 120 have my "fix". No need for more shoes.  But, that "old fire" has come back in a FIERCE way.  PF 120, Hot Chick, now So Kate (now the Prada).  Plus, I've been on a tear for some cool outfits (Macy's 70% off, and now the Simona Barbieri...ooohhh!!)
> 
> You guessed it, I'll be going back to Beverly Hills to cover Canon Dr (and other side streets).  Like Beverly Dr, south of Wilshire.  I DID make it to Century City mall (near Beverly Hills), found 3 cool skirts/dresses for 70% off (ultra markdown rack). Porsche and Tesla Motors had their luxury cars on display.  Nice!
> 
> "We believe every car should be a sports car" -- Porsche
> 
> Similarly,
> 
> "I believe every shoe should be sexy and feminine"--Christian Louboutin
> 
> I'm sure your DBF would be interested in the above.  You mentioned his hobby was fancy car(s)..how MANY does he have??  We're all DYING to hear about your hot wheels.  You two must be living an exciting stylistic life style, fancy clothes pair with equally fancy cars.  "Fast cars, fast women", they both go hand-in-hand and complement each other.





You're the real shopping queen* gigs*!!! 


I buy so much over the internet now that I only go out shopping for a few hours at a time...12 hours really takes some dedication! You really know how to track down some great deals.


Yes I don't think the Hot Chick 130's are meant to worn out that much but I couldn't resist the challenge. Careful, small steps...They certainly aren't a comfortable shoe even by CL standards.


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Thanks as always for your helpful advice! My CL guru.





dmand2 said:


> You are my shoe hero! These are TDI and the cardi is so stunning - great pop of colour.





So_Louboutin said:


> They called the cops and said you looked like a hooker &#128558;
> 
> How rude





So_Louboutin said:


> Stilly, thank you for posting these mod shots. I've been holding off getting these shoes as I haven't seen them in person yet and images are hard to find online, so it's really great to seem some 'real' photos of them. They look amazing on you! &#128525;





BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, No Doubt, these are Stunning and Beautiful on You. Love Your Dress&#10084;&#65039;





Kayapo97 said:


> Stilly
> 
> 
> *OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG*
> walking in those!
> I bet they do stretch your arches and calf muscles.
> 
> 
> I knew you would be able to do it!




Thanks so much* dmand, So_Louboutin, BirkinLover* & *Kayapo*!!!
I couldn't resist wearing them out even though they're meant more for indoor activities. I love a challenge!!!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> These are sexy as hell! I've never even heard of them until your posting. Where can you even buy these?!? You've given me a bit of bravery (well, you and a bit of red wine) to give these bad boys a try.




Thanks *dmand*!!!
I bought them from the CL online store.
I actually didn't have much to drink that night for fear of falling on my face in these!!!


----------



## stilly

Sue89 said:


> OMG Looking fabulous!!!Don't know how much womens out there would be good enough to actually walk in them! I knew you were one! :worthy: Mr CL will be upset! Don't think he've created them to have someone walk in them ghghghg




Thanks *Sue*!
I couldn't resist wearing them out!
Hopefully Christian can forgive me...


----------



## stilly

The Hot Chicks are fun but my Black Patent So Kates are my "real world" shoes. It looks like I'll need to put my 5th set of heel tips on these soon...


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> The Hot Chicks are fun but my Black Patent So Kates are my "real world" shoes. It looks like I'll need to put my 5th set of heel tips on these soon...



Just AWESOME Stilly!

Your photography is just STUNNING!  Great background, composition, plus the model (you) is gorgeous..

I have my black-patent SK, sizing is good, thankfully.  I will be rocking it, along with my Pigalle 120 black-patent.  I originally RESISTED the SK, because I swore by the short-toe low vamp of Pigalle 120.  I've compromised and "bought in" to So Kate.  I'm officially a SK junkie like you!!  No exotics, just basics.  I might consider glitter (same regular price of $675)


Wowza, fifth set of heel tips.  I never take my Loubies outside, they are strictly inside shoes.  I have budget Sacha London 5" pumps that can do the "concrete jungle".  While at Beverly Hills Rodeo, I noticed most women were rocking flats (e.g. Pigalle flats), sandals, even sneakers (some were designer).  Only a few were doing heels.  I was told that fancy heels in Beverly Heels were strictly evening wear.

I agree that So Kate & Pigalle 120 are "real world", the Hot Chick is very niche-market.  Bedroom shoes (according to a CL sales associate), cocktail party (mostly sitting/posing, very little walking), red-carpet special events, etc

I got my Hot Chick yesterday..mega blown away!!  Fit is good, pretty similar to Pigalle 120 sizing.  Is yours the same way?  Design is EXQUISITE, after 40 odd years I have the PERFECT sexpot shoe!

Just got my black-kid Pigalle Follies 120 in 41.5 today, sizing is perfect.  Currently wearing it as I type, with some cool Macy's bikini-bottom with built in mini skirt.  I'm chilling out after intense day at work, good way to relax.

My red-patent PF 120 in 41 is too tight, currently being stretched out.  Painful to my feet currently, but will work out eventually.  Just ordered a pink-patent PF 120 in 41, will get it next week.  Worst case, I can return it.

Going back to Beverly Hills tomorrow, considering the So Kate in black-suede and purple-suede.  Based on your post, it's a go-go-go..  I would at least get the black-suede, still a little on-the-fence for the purple-suede..what would I wear it with?  Black outfits?

See pics for more wonderful 5" pumps, non Louboutin designers..  I will spend some time trying them on.  Rene Caovilla, Manola Blahnik, etc.  

Saks and Neiman Marcus have a HUGE shoe salon.  Barneys is good also, they have 2 sections.  Second one is for "upcoming labels"


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> You're the real shopping queen* gigs*!!!
> 
> 
> I buy so much over the internet now that I only go out shopping for a few hours at a time...12 hours really takes some dedication! You really know how to track down some great deals.
> 
> 
> Yes I don't think the Hot Chick 130's are meant to worn out that much but I couldn't resist the challenge. Careful, small steps...They certainly aren't a comfortable shoe even by CL standards.



I'm going back for a THIRD round tomorrow (Friday).  The smaller shops on side-streets have better deals.  Rodeo Dr is for wealthy types, who don't worry about sales.  Back to Century City mall to finish up.  Then, off to Beverly Center (where movie stars shop).  Then, Melrose Ave and Sunset Plaza.  May as well pop into CL boutique on Robertson..never been there.

Plus, I want to try on some other shoes.  Especially, the 5" booties.  See pics for some cute ones at Barneys.  The Louboutin Mandolino is $1495, I'm lusting after the black/gold one..sold out in my (and your) size elsewhere.



stilly said:


> Thanks *dmand*!!!
> I bought them from the CL online store.
> I actually didn't have much to drink that night for fear of falling on my face in these!!!



Get this, I was walking in Hot Chick .. tripped but caught myself!  The short length (toe box to heel) makes it tricky.

I need to get back to work (make $$), so I can pay off my newly encumbered debt.


----------



## melpaulned

oh lord i thought these pics were someones wardrobe! just about died - haha maybe i am watching too many 'Real Housewives'!


----------



## Sue89

stilly said:


> Thanks *Sue*!
> I couldn't resist wearing them out!
> Hopefully Christian can forgive me...


If he doesn't next step will be 140 pitch as revenge!:giggles:

Oh God the more I see them the more I want a pair of SK ... Will buy them soon! But I don't think I will master them as everyday shoe!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> The Hot Chicks are fun but my Black Patent So Kates are my "real world" shoes. It looks like I'll need to put my 5th set of heel tips on these soon...


Black Patent SK's are beautiful, Classic and Stunning. You always wear it quite well


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> The Hot Chicks are fun but my Black Patent So Kates are my "real world" shoes. It looks like I'll need to put my 5th set of heel tips on these soon...



Again, those photos are SPECTACULAR!

Stunning SK shoes with conservative outfit (dress, hemline above knee for an "edge").  My style/look as well.  Very pretty, plus the model is gorgeous (you).

Your wonderful modeling pics made me a SK convert, I had been a "hold out" until now.  Got the black-patent last week from Neiman Marcus, they rock.

Just picked up SK black and purple suede at Barneys (Beverly Hills) yesterday.  They had a black-patent SK on display alongside a pink-patent Pigalle Follies 120 (which I'm getting via mail next week), see pics.  The SA tipped me off for a new SK coming in, the leopard xxx (exotic) .. around $3K !!  I have to bow out, but could be your "signature" SK.

See pics for other Louboutins.  I got there just before closing, so I didn't get a chance to try on the Alaia.  Will have to go back for a FOURTH trip!  I got to Beverly Center late, will have to finish there as well.  Robertson Blvd near Beverly Center (north of Wilshire Bl) is LOADED with nice boutiques.  Further north on Robertson, is the CL boutique.  Will have to check in there as well, never been there.

The Big 3 on Wilshire Bl (near Rodeo) Saks / Neiman Marcus / Barneys , have BOMB shoe salons.  Big selection, top designers (also upcoming designers), beautiful displays, etc.  They have high-end clientele where price is no object.


----------



## So_Louboutin

giggles00 said:


> Again, those photos are SPECTACULAR!
> 
> Stunning SK shoes with conservative outfit (dress, hemline above knee for an "edge").  My style/look as well.  Very pretty, plus the model is gorgeous (you).
> 
> Your wonderful modeling pics made me a SK convert, I had been a "hold out" until now.  Got the black-patent last week from Neiman Marcus, they rock.
> 
> Just picked up SK black and purple suede at Barneys (Beverly Hills) yesterday.  They had a black-patent SK on display alongside a pink-patent Pigalle Follies 120 (which I'm getting via mail next week), see pics.  The SA tipped me off for a new SK coming in, the leopard xxx (exotic) .. around $3K !!  I have to bow out, but could be your "signature" SK.
> 
> See pics for other Louboutins.  I got there just before closing, so I didn't get a chance to try on the Alaia.  Will have to go back for a FOURTH trip!  I got to Beverly Center late, will have to finish there as well.  Robertson Blvd near Beverly Center (north of Wilshire Bl) is LOADED with nice boutiques.  Further north on Robertson, is the CL boutique.  Will have to check in there as well, never been there.
> 
> The Big 3 on Wilshire Bl (near Rodeo) Saks / Neiman Marcus / Barneys , have BOMB shoe salons.  Big selection, top designers (also upcoming designers), beautiful displays, etc.  They have high-end clientele where price is no object.




Wow, is that the leopard so kate on the iPad? &#128525; it's insane!!!

Also love the body strass. Thanks for the pretty pictures! A welcome distraction from phd thesis writing!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

giggles00 said:


> Again, those photos are SPECTACULAR!
> 
> Stunning SK shoes with conservative outfit (dress, hemline above knee for an "edge").  My style/look as well.  Very pretty, plus the model is gorgeous (you).
> 
> Your wonderful modeling pics made me a SK convert, I had been a "hold out" until now.  Got the black-patent last week from Neiman Marcus, they rock.
> 
> Just picked up SK black and purple suede at Barneys (Beverly Hills) yesterday.  They had a black-patent SK on display alongside a pink-patent Pigalle Follies 120 (which I'm getting via mail next week), see pics.  The SA tipped me off for a new SK coming in, the leopard xxx (exotic) .. around $3K !!  I have to bow out, but could be your "signature" SK.
> 
> See pics for other Louboutins.  I got there just before closing, so I didn't get a chance to try on the Alaia.  Will have to go back for a FOURTH trip!  I got to Beverly Center late, will have to finish there as well.  Robertson Blvd near Beverly Center (north of Wilshire Bl) is LOADED with nice boutiques.  Further north on Robertson, is the CL boutique.  Will have to check in there as well, never been there.
> 
> The Big 3 on Wilshire Bl (near Rodeo) Saks / Neiman Marcus / Barneys , have BOMB shoe salons.  Big selection, top designers (also upcoming designers), beautiful displays, etc.  They have high-end clientele where price is no object.


Ouch!!! That SK on the monitor at $3k I will day dream on that one. Lol. Giggles00 your photo are a welcome adventure for a shoe lover like myself. It's a slippery slope for SK's there are all so pretty.


----------



## giggles00

So_Louboutin said:


> Wow, is that the leopard so kate on the iPad? &#55357;&#56845; it's insane!!!
> 
> Also love the body strass. Thanks for the pretty pictures! A welcome distraction from phd thesis writing!!



I am also PhD! (decades ago)  Definitely, stress levels are high in that ultra-competitive environment.  Glad you could chill-out, I'm going thru the same with a pretty intense work project.  I had to make last-minute run to Hermosa Beach for work, that's why I got to Rodeo Dr .. LATE yesterday.  Almost didn't make it before 7pm closing.  These Rodeo Dr runs are actually complementing my work, part of Work-Life balance.  You need an "outlet"!  Compress (work) .. then de-compress (play), REPEAT.  

"Work Hard, Play Hard"

I believe that's what Stilly is doing herself.  She/I have had some personal communication, both of us get tied up with work, travel, etc.


I will leave you (and Stilly) with some more pics for "therapy".  I only did the boutiques and Macy's next to Apple store (release of iPhone 6/6+  !!!), but it was AMAZING.  High end stores like Rodeo, with prices to match.  I tried on an EXQUISITE evening dress at Halston, on sale for $190 (regularly $700).  It was sitting on the sale-rack, it beckoned to me .. like love-at-first-sight.  It had the color/detailing like those sheer Louboutins (tan mesh with embossments, see my previous post).  SA and I agreed that sizing was tad too tight.  They're doing a store-wide search for larger size.  However, it's an old style (that's why it was being blown-out) so chances are slim (no pun intended).

I will post pics from Jimmy Choo on Rodeo (from Second trip)..just AMAZING.  Anouk is Stilly's fave after Pigalle 120, she says it's more comfy.  I tried on a silver glitter Anouk that was just BREATH TAKING.   You turn the shoe, and it sparkles like a disco ball.

That Neiman Marcus on Wilshire Bl (near Rodeo) was BOMB.  Shoe salon was HUGE, featuring many designers (if not all).  The remainder of the store, was like a 1-stop shop for designer fashion - Gucci, Donna Karan, Valentino, Chanel, etc.  These brands had their own boutiques on Rodeo.  But, Neiman Marcus put them all in one store, to give a newbie shopper a good "evaluation".  Before, going to individual boutiques on Rodeo.

Fourth trip will cover the remainder of Beverly Center, Robertson Blvd shops (incl CL boutique), then nearby Melrose Ave.  Then, a Fifth trip will put me over the hill to Sherman Oaks Fashion Place.  That should do it.


----------



## giggles00

giggles00 said:


> I will post pics from Jimmy Choo on Rodeo (from Second trip)..just AMAZING.  Anouk is Stilly's fave after Pigalle 120, she says it's more comfy.  I tried on a silver glitter Anouk that was just BREATH TAKING.   You turn the shoe, and it sparkles like a disco ball.



See pics..  Jimmy Choo, Part 1

Jimmy Choo boutique was incredible.  SA very helpful and knowledgable.  They have SALES, where discounts can go up to 50% !  If that silver glitter Anouk is still around for 50%, I will TAKE IT!!  I didn't like the Anouk's higher sides (near toe box), since I'm a Pigalle 120 fanatic/loyalist.  Very low cut vamp (toe box and sides).

Amazing purses also.

I was in a rush, didn't get a chance to appreciate all the gorgeous styles.  I take these pics, in order to study at home.

This was the day it was 100.4 degrees out!!  Like an "oven" outside, walking inside was like opening the refrigerator.  Cooling off with "hot shoes", what an E-ticket ride!


----------



## giggles00

So_Louboutin said:


> Wow, is that the leopard so kate on the iPad? &#128525; it's insane!!!
> 
> Also love the body strass. Thanks for the pretty pictures! A welcome distraction from phd thesis writing!!



Let your Passion for Fashion run wild!

What field are you in?

Make sure you mention Purse Forum, Stilly, and myself in your thesis Acknowledgements

"I would like to thank Christian Louboutin and fellow fan girls xxxx, for welcome complementary intellectual/creative stimulation"

Rock your PhD thesis, you go girl!

See pics, for Jimmy Choo, Part 2


----------



## giggles00

So_Louboutin said:


> Wow, is that the leopard so kate on the iPad? &#128525; it's insane!!!
> 
> Also love the body strass. Thanks for the pretty pictures! A welcome distraction from phd thesis writing!!



Passion and Obsession, which one or both?

Your PhD area of study must also have a Passion/Obsession aspect.  I know..."Been there Done That".  Unfortunately, it leads to burn out.  However, "shoe passion" NEVER burns out!!

I gotta say that Stilly is DEEP into Obsession, her collection of Jimmy Choo & Louboutin (as well as Casadei..those awesome Blade 5" pumps) .. is INSANE!!

I bow to the master..Queen Stilly.  "I am not worthy", as the saying goes.

Anyway, here is Jimmy Choo Part 3


----------



## giggles00

So_Louboutin said:


> Wow, is that the leopard so kate on the iPad? &#65533;&#65533; it's insane!!!
> 
> Also love the body strass. Thanks for the pretty pictures! A welcome distraction from phd thesis writing!!



Whoah, you know "strass"!  I'm not into exotics, but am beginning to "feel the love"


I wanted to try on the strassed Ariza at Saks on this trip, but wasn't able to make it.  Will try on next Fourth trip.  Will also have to try the Resille Pigalle Follies 100 -- sheer mesh front and middle, solid rear and heel.  Gold or black-suede.  A woman there was walking around in it, and her friends were praising the killer style.  Typical Louboutin wow-factor.

I should mention that Stilly has quite lovely pair of legs!  I'm in that territory as well, I get compliments all the time.  Her professional quality photos (background, composition, attractive model = her), is an advertisement for these shoes.  It got me to "buy in" to So Kate, previously I was a "denier" (due to my Pigalle 120 fanaticism, short toe low cut vamp)

Her shoe size is .5 within mine.  So, all my shoe sizing trials in these posts, are essentially scouting for her as well.  She can just call them up and order them.  I've done that with Barneys stores in NYC, got 3 of them in one fell swoop.  The awesome Tashaf, a similar Pigalle 120 inspired shoe.


Anyway, here is Jimmy Choo Part 4

Before going to "Rodeo 2" (address for cluster of stores on South East corner of Rodeo and Wilshire), I walked on north side of Wilshire.  Some boutiques, eateries, hair salons.  While panting in 100 deg heat, this smiling guy shows up with a plateful of cool fruity frozen treats ("Direct Marketing" WORKS..)



> Green Goddess
> Kale, Banana, Pear, Greek Yogurt, Agave



It was Urban Fresh

http://theurbanfresh.com

Being a 'po girl, I wimped out at the nearby Subway.  A salon hairstylist passed me as I was eating inside, her blonde bob hair cut was AMAZING!  I complimented her on it.  The salon was next door.

Neiman Marcus had an inside cafe (Green Market), soon I will post pics from Neiman Marcus.  YSL (Yves St Laurent) boutique on Rodeo was serving chilled Perrier "sparkling water"!  I gratefully had one.  The Theory boutique on Beverly Dr (east of Rode) offered Perrier water and even Heineken beer!!  See pic, the one with the Beverly Hills book.

"Integrated Solution", combining Culinary with Fashion.  I.e., Fashion complimented by Gastronomy.

That Footcandy shoe salon in Brentwood/CA (nearby elite neighborhood), was combining the French chocalaterie with shoe sales.  

http://www.lasplash.com/publish/cat...Footcandy_Shoe_Store_Hits_Your_Sweet_Spot.php



> *Is this a new candy shop?*
> 
> ( Ladies, be warned! The window displays are irresistible )
> 
> No! it is the new Footcandy store, offering clients the classiest brands of upscale footwear and handbags. *Reminiscent of a Parisian chocolaterie*, Footcandy provides a luxurious setting that invites clients to explore the decadent treats within. Like an assortment of chocolates, truffles, caramels and other savories, Footcandy offers sling-backs, sandals, boots, flats and pumps, all in different flavors of leather, jewels, satins, bows, buckles and of course, colors.



After the sale, Robyne Wilson (co-owner) offered me freshly baked cookies.  Such a sweetie, she's a shoe-lover who decided to go entrepreneur with her Passion.  She and co-founder Xiomara really were pushing "Customer/Consumer Experience" (like Apple does), they definitely had the KILLER concept.  Unfortunately, they are no longer in business.  However, a CL boutique will be opening in Brentwood, later this year (or early next year).


----------



## So_Louboutin

giggles00 said:


> Whoah, you know "strass"!  I'm not into exotics, but am beginning to "feel the love"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to try on the strassed Ariza at Saks on this trip, but wasn't able to make it.  Will try on next Fourth trip.  Will also have to try the Resille Pigalle Follies 100 -- sheer mesh front and middle, solid rear and heel.  Gold or black-suede.  A woman there was walking around in it, and her friends were praising the killer style.  Typical Louboutin wow-factor.
> 
> 
> 
> I should mention that Stilly has quite lovely pair of legs!  I'm in that territory as well, I get compliments all the time.  Her professional quality photos (background, composition, attractive model = her), is an advertisement for these shoes.  It got me to "buy in" to So Kate, previously I was a "denier" (due to my Pigalle 120 fanaticism, short toe low cut vamp)
> 
> 
> 
> Her shoe size is .5 within mine.  So, all my shoe sizing trials in these posts, are essentially scouting for her as well.  She can just call them up and order them.  I've done that with Barneys stores in NYC, got 3 of them in one fell swoop.  The awesome Tashaf, a similar Pigalle 120 inspired shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here is Jimmy Choo Part 4
> 
> 
> 
> Before going to "Rodeo 2" (address for cluster of stores on South East corner of Rodeo and Wilshire), I walked on north side of Wilshire.  Some boutiques, eateries, hair salons.  While panting in 100 deg heat, this smiling guy shows up with a plateful of cool fruity frozen treats ("Direct Marketing" WORKS..)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Urban Fresh
> 
> 
> 
> http://theurbanfresh.com
> 
> 
> 
> Being a 'po girl, I wimped out at the nearby Subway.  A salon hairstylist passed me as I was eating inside, her blonde bob hair cut was AMAZING!  I complimented her on it.  The salon was next door.
> 
> 
> 
> Neiman Marcus had an inside cafe (Green Market), soon I will post pics from Neiman Marcus.  YSL (Yves St Laurent) boutique on Rodeo was serving chilled Perrier "sparkling water"!  I gratefully had one.  The Theory boutique on Beverly Dr (east of Rode) offered Perrier water and even Heineken beer!!  See pic, the one with the Beverly Hills book.
> 
> 
> 
> "Integrated Solution", combining Culinary with Fashion.  I.e., Fashion complimented by Gastronomy.
> 
> 
> 
> That Footcandy shoe salon in Brentwood/CA (nearby elite neighborhood), was combining the French chocalaterie with shoe sales.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lasplash.com/publish/cat...Footcandy_Shoe_Store_Hits_Your_Sweet_Spot.php
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the sale, Robyne Wilson (co-owner) offered me freshly baked cookies.  Such a sweetie, she's a shoe-lover who decided to go entrepreneur with her Passion.  She and co-founder Xiomara really were pushing "Customer/Consumer Experience" (like Apple does), they definitely had the KILLER concept.  Unfortunately, they are no longer in business.  However, a CL boutique will be opening in Brentwood, later this year (or early next year).







giggles00 said:


> Passion and Obsession, which one or both?
> 
> 
> 
> Your PhD area of study must also have a Passion/Obsession aspect.  I know..."Been there Done That".  Unfortunately, it leads to burn out.  However, "shoe passion" NEVER burns out!!
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say that Stilly is DEEP into Obsession, her collection of Jimmy Choo & Louboutin (as well as Casadei..those awesome Blade 5" pumps) .. is INSANE!!
> 
> 
> 
> I bow to the master..Queen Stilly.  "I am not worthy", as the saying goes.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here is Jimmy Choo Part 3







giggles00 said:


> Let your Passion for Fashion run wild!
> 
> 
> 
> What field are you in?
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you mention Purse Forum, Stilly, and myself in your thesis Acknowledgements
> 
> 
> 
> "I would like to thank Christian Louboutin and fellow fan girls xxxx, for welcome complementary intellectual/creative stimulation"
> 
> 
> 
> Rock your PhD thesis, you go girl!
> 
> 
> 
> See pics, for Jimmy Choo, Part 2







giggles00 said:


> See pics..  Jimmy Choo, Part 1
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo boutique was incredible.  SA very helpful and knowledgable.  They have SALES, where discounts can go up to 50% !  If that silver glitter Anouk is still around for 50%, I will TAKE IT!!  I didn't like the Anouk's higher sides (near toe box), since I'm a Pigalle 120 fanatic/loyalist.  Very low cut vamp (toe box and sides).
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing purses also.
> 
> 
> 
> I was in a rush, didn't get a chance to appreciate all the gorgeous styles.  I take these pics, in order to study at home.
> 
> 
> 
> This was the day it was 100.4 degrees out!!  Like an "oven" outside, walking inside was like opening the refrigerator.  Cooling off with "hot shoes", what an E-ticket ride!







giggles00 said:


> I am also PhD! (decades ago)  Definitely, stress levels are high in that ultra-competitive environment.  Glad you could chill-out, I'm going thru the same with a pretty intense work project.  I had to make last-minute run to Hermosa Beach for work, that's why I got to Rodeo Dr .. LATE yesterday.  Almost didn't make it before 7pm closing.  These Rodeo Dr runs are actually complementing my work, part of Work-Life balance.  You need an "outlet"!  Compress (work) .. then de-compress (play), REPEAT.
> 
> "Work Hard, Play Hard"
> 
> I believe that's what Stilly is doing herself.  She/I have had some personal communication, both of us get tied up with work, travel, etc.
> 
> 
> I will leave you (and Stilly) with some more pics for "therapy".  I only did the boutiques and Macy's next to Apple store (release of iPhone 6/6+  !!!), but it was AMAZING.  High end stores like Rodeo, with prices to match.  I tried on an EXQUISITE evening dress at Halston, on sale for $190 (regularly $700).  It was sitting on the sale-rack, it beckoned to me .. like love-at-first-sight.  It had the color/detailing like those sheer Louboutins (tan mesh with embossments, see my previous post).  SA and I agreed that sizing was tad too tight.  They're doing a store-wide search for larger size.  However, it's an old style (that's why it was being blown-out) so chances are slim (no pun intended).
> 
> I will post pics from Jimmy Choo on Rodeo (from Second trip)..just AMAZING.  Anouk is Stilly's fave after Pigalle 120, she says it's more comfy.  I tried on a silver glitter Anouk that was just BREATH TAKING.   You turn the shoe, and it sparkles like a disco ball.
> 
> That Neiman Marcus on Wilshire Bl (near Rodeo) was BOMB.  Shoe salon was HUGE, featuring many designers (if not all).  The remainder of the store, was like a 1-stop shop for designer fashion - Gucci, Donna Karan, Valentino, Chanel, etc.  These brands had their own boutiques on Rodeo.  But, Neiman Marcus put them all in one store, to give a newbie shopper a good "evaluation".  Before, going to individual boutiques on Rodeo.
> 
> Fourth trip will cover the remainder of Beverly Center, Robertson Blvd shops (incl CL boutique), then nearby Melrose Ave.  Then, a Fifth trip will put me over the hill to Sherman Oaks Fashion Place.  That should do it.[/
> 
> Haha... Thank you! I will try to!!! I will use that quote in my acknowledgements. I'm in science... neuroscience/biochemistry. Is your phd in science or another discipline?
> 
> These shoes are just too pretty! I love the silver anouks! You should keep an eye on them. really like the two-tone ones as well. I've thought about the getting a pair but, every time I go look, I get drawn back over to the CL display. Hence, my jimmy choo collection is very minimal. Don't know if you could even call it a collection really... maybe one day it will grow!
> 
> Yes, I saw the body ones in the boutique in Miami, and I couldn't decide between them and the pigalace. The latter one in the end but I've been considering trying to hunt them down. The lady peep strass in your photos is also beautiful!
> 
> Thanks for keeping me inspired, giggles! I'm loving your passion and energy for shoes and shopping! &#128512;


----------



## So_Louboutin

Oh, sorry if I missed some of your questions there. My eyes are struggling to focus and my brain is refusing to engage at the moment... you'll remember that feeling all too well, I'm sure &#128512;


----------



## dmand2

giggles00 said:


> I am also PhD! (decades ago)  Definitely, stress levels are high in that ultra-competitive environment.  Glad you could chill-out, I'm going thru the same with a pretty intense work project.  I had to make last-minute run to Hermosa Beach for work, that's why I got to Rodeo Dr .. LATE yesterday.  Almost didn't make it before 7pm closing.  These Rodeo Dr runs are actually complementing my work, part of Work-Life balance.  You need an "outlet"!  Compress (work) .. then de-compress (play), REPEAT.
> 
> "Work Hard, Play Hard"
> 
> I believe that's what Stilly is doing herself.  She/I have had some personal communication, both of us get tied up with work, travel, etc.
> 
> 
> I will leave you (and Stilly) with some more pics for "therapy".  I only did the boutiques and Macy's next to Apple store (release of iPhone 6/6+  !!!), but it was AMAZING.  High end stores like Rodeo, with prices to match.  I tried on an EXQUISITE evening dress at Halston, on sale for $190 (regularly $700).  It was sitting on the sale-rack, it beckoned to me .. like love-at-first-sight.  It had the color/detailing like those sheer Louboutins (tan mesh with embossments, see my previous post).  SA and I agreed that sizing was tad too tight.  They're doing a store-wide search for larger size.  However, it's an old style (that's why it was being blown-out) so chances are slim (no pun intended).
> 
> I will post pics from Jimmy Choo on Rodeo (from Second trip)..just AMAZING.  Anouk is Stilly's fave after Pigalle 120, she says it's more comfy.  I tried on a silver glitter Anouk that was just BREATH TAKING.   You turn the shoe, and it sparkles like a disco ball.
> 
> That Neiman Marcus on Wilshire Bl (near Rodeo) was BOMB.  Shoe salon was HUGE, featuring many designers (if not all).  The remainder of the store, was like a 1-stop shop for designer fashion - Gucci, Donna Karan, Valentino, Chanel, etc.  These brands had their own boutiques on Rodeo.  But, Neiman Marcus put them all in one store, to give a newbie shopper a good "evaluation".  Before, going to individual boutiques on Rodeo.
> 
> Fourth trip will cover the remainder of Beverly Center, Robertson Blvd shops (incl CL boutique), then nearby Melrose Ave.  Then, a Fifth trip will put me over the hill to Sherman Oaks Fashion Place.  That should do it.


Hmm, I've just finished my PhD!! There's probably a PhD in this - the link between the torture of the PhD process and the torture of the 120+ heel (& wearing it for extended periods of time) obsession.


----------



## So_Louboutin

dmand2 said:


> Hmm, I've just finished my PhD!! There's probably a PhD in this - the link between the torture of the PhD process and the torture of the 120+ heel (& wearing it for extended periods of time) obsession.




If only I'd thought of that years ago! I could easily have spent 3 and a half years researching shoes! This thread alone should qualify... all the gorgeous shoes and the novel ways to present them! Congratulations on finishing!


----------



## Natasha210

Wow stilly your collection is to die for! Cannot wait to get at least one pair of so kates! 
I'm also in the process of phd writing  this forum is a lovely yet deadly distraction as I want more CLs! 
I definitely would rather research shoes than what im doing!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> And from last night, Black Patent Love Me 120's...


Stilly, I have few questions for you "Love Me 120" Do you take them in the same size as your SK? Are Love Me 120 the OLD CUT PIGALLE? What season are the Love Me 120 pumps if you can recall and do you considered these a rare find for your CL collection?


----------



## BirkinLover77

Thank you Giggles00, much appreciated and shoe love to you. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> Again, those photos are SPECTACULAR!
> 
> Stunning SK shoes with conservative outfit (dress, hemline above knee for an "edge").  My style/look as well.  Very pretty, plus the model is gorgeous (you).
> 
> Your wonderful modeling pics made me a SK convert, I had been a "hold out" until now.  Got the black-patent last week from Neiman Marcus, they rock.
> 
> Just picked up SK black and purple suede at Barneys (Beverly Hills) yesterday.  They had a black-patent SK on display alongside a pink-patent Pigalle Follies 120 (which I'm getting via mail next week), see pics.  The SA tipped me off for a new SK coming in, the leopard xxx (exotic) .. around $3K !!  I have to bow out, but could be your "signature" SK.
> 
> See pics for other Louboutins.  I got there just before closing, so I didn't get a chance to try on the Alaia.  Will have to go back for a FOURTH trip!  I got to Beverly Center late, will have to finish there as well.  Robertson Blvd near Beverly Center (north of Wilshire Bl) is LOADED with nice boutiques.  Further north on Robertson, is the CL boutique.  Will have to check in there as well, never been there.
> 
> The Big 3 on Wilshire Bl (near Rodeo) Saks / Neiman Marcus / Barneys , have BOMB shoe salons.  Big selection, top designers (also upcoming designers), beautiful displays, etc.  They have high-end clientele where price is no object.





Wow you've really jumped on the So Kates *gigs*!!!
You're getting as bad as I am...


$3K for SK's is a little out of my comfort zone...
I did just splurge for the Red Python SK's.
I just wore my purple suede SK's for the first time last week.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, I have few questions for you "Love Me 120" Do you take them in the same size as your SK? Are Love Me 120 the OLD CUT PIGALLE? What season are the Love Me 120 pumps if you can recall and do you considered these a rare find for your CL collection?




The Love Me's are based on the old cut Pigalles. I go a half size down on the old style Pigalles and Love Me's vs. the So Kates. I think the Love Me's are from 2 years ago. 


You'll still see Love Me's for sale on eBay for some reasonable prices. They came in Black Patent & Nude as well as Glitter. They aren't really that rare at this point but they are one of my favorite Pigalle styles.


----------



## stilly

From last night, my first wearing of the Allenissima 130 Maxi Fiori's.
These are definitely easier to wear than the Hot Chic 130's but I still appreciated the valet service at the restaurant...


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> From last night, my first wearing of the Allenissima 130 Maxi Fiori's.
> These are definitely easier to wear than the Hot Chic 130's but I still appreciated the valet service at the restaurant...


Stilly these are the perfect combo of 'pretty n hottttt '. Of all your heels across brands would you say these/ hot chicks are testing your limit or is there another pair/style that's trickier?


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> The Love Me's are based on the old cut Pigalles. I go a half size down on the old style Pigalles and Love Me's vs. the So Kates. I think the Love Me's are from 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> You'll still see Love Me's for sale on eBay for some reasonable prices. They came in Black Patent & Nude as well as Glitter. They aren't really that rare at this point but they are one of my favorite Pigalle styles.


Thank you so much, I thought they look like the old cut pigalle but since I do not own any just wanted some reassurance. My pigalle are the newer version both in Black and Nude that I purchase in 2013.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> From last night, my first wearing of the Allenissima 130 Maxi Fiori's.
> These are definitely easier to wear than the Hot Chic 130's but I still appreciated the valet service at the restaurant...


Love the outfit with the floral combination of shoes. They look much comfortable for walking compare to the Hot Chick probably because of the straps that allow for room and keeping your feet from slipping out. Lol, The print is very beautiful, I pre-order same print in Pigalle follies from the CL website and hope they arrived later this month. Oh and by the way, your Purple suede SK are those brighter or darker or about the same color compare to the beautiful Violet Watersnake SK's


----------



## label24

Fantástic!!!!!!!! Im jelous!!!!!


----------



## giggles00

BirkinLover77 said:


> Love the outfit with the floral combination of shoes. They look much comfortable for walking compare to the Hot Chick probably because of the straps that allow for room and keeping your feet from slipping out. Lol, *The print is very beautiful, I pre-order same print in Pigalle follies from the CL website and hope they arrived later this month.* Oh and by the way, your Purple suede SK are those brighter or darker or about the same color compare to the beautiful Violet Watersnake SK's



I saw that colorful print on CL website for Pigalle Follies..VERY tempted.  I have many floral outfits (suits, dresses, skirts), plus it would go with red & white outfits.

See pics for purple-suede SK.  Very saturated purple, it "captured me".  I plan on wearing it with black


----------



## dmand2

So_Louboutin said:


> If only I'd thought of that years ago! I could easily have spent 3 and a half years researching shoes! This thread alone should qualify... all the gorgeous shoes and the novel ways to present them! Congratulations on finishing!


I know! I'm kicking myself - in a sexy pair of Violet Watersnake So Kates - for not thinking of that concept sooner. 

Thanks. I hope you finish yours off soon - and as painlessly as possible (if that's even conceivable).


----------



## dmand2

giggles00 said:


> Good grief, all these PhDs dabbling in high-end Loubies, as some sort of "decompress therapy" from work.  You and I have communicated privately in the past, little did we know about our common sector!  There is another gal on PF, who is in Tech (Silicon Valley).  Also into Pigalle 120
> 
> Marissa Mayer (Yahoo! CEO, former co-founder of Google) is very much a fashion princess, she did a shoot with Vogue:
> 
> http://www.vogue.com/865211/hail-to-the-chief-yahoos-marissa-mayer/
> 
> Unfortunately, she has a history of personality/management flaws (a real-life b***h), going back to her Google days.  Yahoo! is in deep decline, drawing criticism from many females!
> 
> The Vogue head is none other than Anna Wintour (very powerful figure in Fashion industry), a legendary b***h.  She's a high heel lover, been quote "the higher the better".  Her "reputation precedes her", nicknamed "Nuclear Winter".  She's been "egged" by animal activists, for her fur passion.
> 
> Face it, these 5" heels are nicknamed "b***y heels"..the preferred style by "card carrying narcissist flaunty/flirty b***s".  I will be the FIRST one to admit it!  Hell, I was "dressed down" by a boutique owner in a high-end district:
> 
> "you look like a hooker"
> 
> Further, I was asked to leave a high-end boutique (Fred on Rodeo Dr) many years ago, for causing a "distraction".  While trying on shoes.  Another boutique owner on Rodeo, didn't even bother with the proper personal communication.  Just called the cops directly.  So funny, the cops were totally COOL, we both traded compliments/cordialities.  We both went our way.  Later on Beverly Blvd, I almost caused a traffic accident!  Like Stilly, my legs are *dangerous*!
> 
> I LOVE Stilly's playfulness, she has fun doing 6" heels at grocery store.  Lol.  Her descriptions are tagged with .  Like her, there's a DEEP rooted need for "entertainment".
> 
> "All Work No Play is No Fun At All"
> "Work Hard Play Hard"
> 
> I guess all of us are Entertainers, engaged in some sort of "Play".
> 
> Hell, I work hard and work is Kickin' as of late!  Play with some Fashion (esp Shoes), then kick back to work.  Repeat.  I love the synergy, it's like a wild fire.  It develops its own atmosphere (mini tornadoes)
> 
> See pics, for some more motivation.  Neiman Marcus (Wilshire Blvd near Rodeo), just ROCKS.  It features many of the top designer, all in a 1-stop shopping mecca.  I will be uploading the complete set in a later post.
> 
> "Let your Passion for Fashion go wild"
> 
> Keep on killin' it Ladies!!


I totally agree! I so adore escaping into my passion for the beauty and art of fashion, shoes in particular, as a wonderful distraction to my tendency towards workaholism - what's the point otherwise?! 

I love your pics and stories. They help me live vicariously through your experiences, since, like Stilly, unfortunately I have to do most of my shopping in the virtual world.

Given you (and Stilly) are the fashion gurus, I'd love some advice. I'm about to venture into my first pair of Valentinos and am unsure of sizing. I wear a 40 in So Kate/Pigalle Follies/Lady Peep Sling. A 39.5 in Iriza. What would you suggest? Thanks! And keep those images coming.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> From last night, my first wearing of the Allenissima 130 Maxi Fiori's.
> These are definitely easier to wear than the Hot Chic 130's but I still appreciated the valet service at the restaurant...


They need to rebrand it 'HOT STILLY'!


----------



## So_Louboutin

dmand2 said:


> I know! I'm kicking myself - in a sexy pair of Violet Watersnake So Kates - for not thinking of that concept sooner.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I hope you finish yours off soon - and as painlessly as possible (if that's even conceivable).




Haha... me too! At least we're kicking ourself in style! 

Thank you... all 300 pages are now bound and submitted! Eek! Think it's time to see these shoes in the flesh &#128515;


----------



## So_Louboutin

stilly said:


> From last night, my first wearing of the Allenissima 130 Maxi Fiori's.
> These are definitely easier to wear than the Hot Chic 130's but I still appreciated the valet service at the restaurant...




These are gorgeous! Love your outfit too. Worn beautifully!


----------



## stilly

shoes4ever said:


> Stilly these are the perfect combo of 'pretty n hottttt '. Of all your heels across brands would you say these/ hot chicks are testing your limit or is there another pair/style that's trickier?





Thanks *shoes4ever*!


Yes I think the 130mm heels are about the max I can comfortably walk in.
Waking in these is not really that difficult for me but the heel is so thin you have to be very careful where you step.


I actually have heels up to 160mm but they're ridiculous to walk in.
You can see some of my other super high heels on my Glass Slipper thread.


----------



## stilly

shoes4ever said:


> Stilly these are the perfect combo of 'pretty n hottttt '. Of all your heels across brands would you say these/ hot chicks are testing your limit or is there another pair/style that's trickier?





BirkinLover77 said:


> Love the outfit with the floral combination of shoes. They look much comfortable for walking compare to the Hot Chick probably because of the straps that allow for room and keeping your feet from slipping out. Lol, The print is very beautiful, I pre-order same print in Pigalle follies from the CL website and hope they arrived later this month. Oh and by the way, your Purple suede SK are those brighter or darker or about the same color compare to the beautiful Violet Watersnake SK's




Thanks *BirkinLover*!


I think the Purple Suede SK's are about the same darkness as the Watersnakes. The darkness so much depends on the light and its hard to capture the true color in pictures. I'll post some pics of the Purple Suede SK's this week.


----------



## stilly

Thanks so much *label*!!!


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> I saw that colorful print on CL website for Pigalle Follies..VERY tempted.  I have many floral outfits (suits, dresses, skirts), plus it would go with red & white outfits.
> 
> See pics for purple-suede SK.  Very saturated purple, it "captured me".  I plan on wearing it with black




Great minds think alike...I just wore my Purple Suede SK's today...I'll try to post some pics...


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> Wow, your outfit is STUNNING!  Lovely purse, what brand?
> 
> Photos are terrific, all done with self-timer and tripod?  Composition/Framing is PERFECT.  They look so professional.
> 
> Your skirt, is that the normal hemline?  Or, did you pull it up some?
> 
> I get scared to wear skirts that short, I simply don't need the cat calls.  You're inspiring me to give it a go, though!
> 
> "I want to be like Stilly!"
> 
> 
> I've got a skirt like that (pink and dark blue), but way SHORTER.  Flares out, has ruffles.
> 
> 
> You still haven't revealed your DBF's car collection.  Dying to hear what brand/model.  On way to Beverly Center from Barneys, I checked out the Maserati, Ferrari, Lamborghini, McLaren super cars.
> 
> Just like designer shoes, these designer cars have "perfection" in their curves/lines.  See pics
> 
> 
> 
> Stilly, you should check out the current clearance items at Macy's.  LOTS of short-shorts.  CRAZY prices, like $10 (extra 20% off multiple markdowns)
> 
> I like the Dollhouse brand (folding cuffs at bottom), has a sporty look to it. Would be great for daytime use with 5" heels.  I would rock that.  I got them in hot pink, salmon, white, neon green, khaki.  Maybe Khaki short-shorts with black-patent Pigalle 120.  Or, white short-shorts with red-patent Pigalle Follies 120.  LOVE the red shoe with white outfit ensemble!
> 
> Less provocative would be long white pants (I got several, of varying lengths and styles) with red or black 5" pumps.
> 
> I'm gonna do it!
> 
> Damn the consequences, I'm gonna go "Hot Chick or Bust"!
> 
> Trending now on Twitter #HotChickLouboutin
> 
> Stilly got me out of hibernation.  I'm now a raging volcano.."on fire"
> 
> East Coast (Stilly) fires up West Coast (me)
> 
> Sooner or later, someone is going to offer a challenge/competition.  Contest for the most outrageous/risque outfit, without getting arrested ("hooking").  I unfortunately have had the latter experience. Not arrested, but provocative outfits being disruptive at a store (private property)
> 
> Could get dangerous, there have been assaults and kidnappings in LA.  I've never been raped, but I knew someone who was.




Where do I start *gigs*..so many questions...


1) Pink Bag Is By Dooney & Bourke...I reserve its use for my "pink" outfits
2) I try not to go too much shorter than this skirt...that keeps the "cat calls" away...
3) My DBF doesn't have a car collection...I think that might have been someone else, he spends most of his money buying me shoes!. He drives a Mercedes.
4) I tried the short shorts and they just don't seem to work on me...I'm more of a dress and skirt girl...I'm starting to think about boots rather than shorts
5) I'm trying to NOT get arrested thank you. I try for a little edgy but tasteful...
6) You should get a pair of 130's...They're a work of art to look at even if you don't wear them!


----------



## stilly

So_Louboutin said:


> Haha... me too! At least we're kicking ourself in style!
> 
> Thank you... all 300 pages are now bound and submitted! Eek! Think it's time to see these shoes in the flesh &#128515;





So_Louboutin said:


> These are gorgeous! Love your outfit too. Worn beautifully!





Thanks so much *So_Louboutin*!!!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> They need to rebrand it 'HOT STILLY'!




Thanks* dmand*!!!
If the naming rights come with free shoes for life I'm in!!!


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> The Hot Chick is a snug fit (due to stiffness of black-patent), how does yours feel?  I expect them to stretch out nicely.  I guess I could have gone .5 size up, for a loose fit when new (my preference).  But, these are a keeper.  Yes, walking in them is currently pretty awkward, mainly because of "shoe tightness".  I expect when shoe stretches, the walking will be way better.  LOVE this shoe!!
> 
> Like you, I have some crazy 6" pumps (Ernest Defi #76, see pics).  Black-suede, loose fit, they walk pretty good.
> 
> Rock on, girl!
> 
> Can't wait to see more outfits




I'd love to see pics of your Hot Chicks *gigs*!
Mine don't seem any tighter than a normal pair of new Piggies or SK's.
The 130 heel stresses your arches which is maybe what you feel.


I'm trying to avoid starting an expensive bag collection. I have mostly Coach, Dooney & Bourke and Kate Spade bags which are more affordable. Bag prices can run into the many thousands even worse than CL's and could definitely be a dangerous addiction!
You can get some great deals on used designer bags on eBay that are like new in condition.


----------



## stilly

Your endless shopping trip continues!
Nothing from Jimmy Choo has really excited me lately.


----------



## stilly

Lest some of you think my beloved Piggies are being neglected, here are my Black Kid Piggies heading out early Sunday morning on a grocery run...


----------



## dmand2

I don't look that good when I'm going out on a date, let alone for a grocery run!! Rock it girl!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Lest some of you think my beloved Piggies are being neglected, here are my Black Kid Piggies heading out early Sunday morning on a grocery run...



I used to wear black kid 5" heels, black leather mini-skirt (hemline lower than yours), jacket, blouse.  I would get creepy men following me, honking cars, etc.  Surely, you must get that?  I just got tired of it..  These days, I'm strictly causal - pants, sneakers, shirt.  I can get around way quicker and less foot pain.

I wish I could do what you're doing!  I don't think I've ever seen anyone go out in public like that.  You are so fun.

 My feet just couldn't take the pain!  You must be an iron maiden, both physically and psychologically.  Latter, to deflect the negative attention.

I will go out in a risqué outfit, just for old times sake.  Flaunt it, the heck with it!

I bought like 3 of the orange bikini bottom with built-in skirt.  See pics. If you like it, I should get one out to you.  Try wearing it under your flare skirt.  Pack groceries in turn, finish up by pulling off the flare skirt.  Waltz to driver's seat in flaunt/flirt mode.  I used to do that ALL the time!  I got a kick out of it.


----------



## dmand2

dmand2 said:


> I totally agree! I so adore escaping into my passion for the beauty and art of fashion, shoes in particular, as a wonderful distraction to my tendency towards workaholism - what's the point otherwise?!
> 
> I love your pics and stories. They help me live vicariously through your experiences, since, like Stilly, unfortunately I have to do most of my shopping in the virtual world.
> 
> Given you (and Stilly) are the fashion gurus, I'd love some advice. I'm about to venture into my first pair of Valentinos and am unsure of sizing. I wear a 40 in So Kate/Pigalle Follies/Lady Peep Sling. A 39.5 in Iriza. What would you suggest? Thanks! And keep those images coming.


Hi ladies. Just following up - any advice re Valentino sizing (sorry to taint the CL thread! :shame.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Thanks *BirkinLover*!
> 
> 
> I think the Purple Suede SK's are about the same darkness as the Watersnakes. The darkness so much depends on the light and its hard to capture the true color in pictures. I'll post some pics of the Purple Suede SK's this week.


Very keen to see the purple suede pics because I'm on the fence about picking up a pair of these...


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> I couldn't resist wearing my new Black Patent  Hot Chick 130's out to dinner on Friday. We just went to a local restaurant down the road so I didn't have to walk that much. These really stretch out your arches and the heel is so tall and thin I was worried it would break with every step. I actually didn't have that much trouble walking in them with no noticeable wobbling but they really kill your feet and ankles. Definitely a short walks shoe...
> 
> I'll try to do some comparison pics as requested next weekend but these are unlike any of the other CL's in my collection. I got them TTS and they fit fine...


I may live to regret it, but you've yet again inspired me - I've joined the Hot Chick club!!  I'm now on the desperate hunt for the Allenissima 130 Maxi Fioris. In for a penny, in for a pound...


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Lest some of you think my beloved Piggies are being neglected, here are my Black Kid Piggies heading out early Sunday morning on a grocery run...



Ah, Stilly! The black kid Piggies...the "Gold Standard"! Love the way you rock 'em!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Lest some of you think my beloved Piggies are being neglected, here are my Black Kid Piggies heading out early Sunday morning on a grocery run...



You and your grocery runs!
I bet a lot of men want to work in your local grocery shop!


Anyway love that skirt of yours.


----------



## dmand2

dmand2 said:


> I may live to regret it, but you've yet again inspired me - I've joined the Hot Chick club!!  I'm now on the desperate hunt for the Allenissima 130 Maxi Fioris. In for a penny, in for a pound...


Hi ladies. Update - I've just secured my pair of the beautiful Allenissima 130 Maxi Fioris! I figure I'll have a cute toyboy to carry me in my old age, so let's blow these feet/ankles out while I'm young and can rock it.


----------



## dmand2

dmand2 said:


> Hi ladies. Update - I've just secured my pair of the beautiful Allenissima 130 Maxi Fioris! I figure I'll have a cute toyboy to carry me in my old age, so let's blow these feet/ankles out while I'm young and can rock it.


Okay, since I'm on a roll, I'm going to add yet another pair to the mix and would some love advice&#8230;

I'm going for something new - the Pina Spike and am opting between the multi spikes  (http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/pina-spike-patent.html) and this style in pure red (http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=00505034640890 but with a 120mm heel). There's also Nude/Red (http://asia.christianlouboutin.com/hk_en/shop/women/pina-spike-patent.html), but I can't find this in my size just yet and don't know I like this as much. Thoughts?!?

My fun side tells me the multi is the way to go - it's just so cute. However, I have the Lady Peep Sling in Pinky (http://asia.christianlouboutin.com/hk_en/shop/women/lady-peep-sling-patent-1.html), which has similar colours, but totally different style - and no spikes. Whereas the red would be more versatile, although I have the So Kate Rouge De Mars that could fill that role&#8230;

Help ladies!!! Thanks.


----------



## giggles00

dmand2 said:


> I may live to regret it, but you've yet again inspired me -* I've joined the Hot Chick club!!*  I'm now on the desperate hunt for the Allenissima 130 Maxi Fioris. In for a penny, in for a pound...



Woohoo, you got yours in?

I've worn mine inside a few times..LOVE'em!  I will post pics soon

Red-patent Hot Chick apparently not available anywhere (Europe or Asia).  It's just a "virtual" shoe..


----------



## dmand2

giggles00 said:


> Woohoo, you got yours in?
> 
> I've worn mine inside a few times..LOVE'em!  I will post pics soon
> 
> Red-patent Hot Chick apparently not available anywhere (Europe or Asia).  It's just a "virtual" shoe..


I've ordered them. They should arrive in the next few days. Can't wait. And now you've posted that pic, assuming I don't break my ankle the minute I put my black patents on, I'm going to have to get the red too!! SEXY.


----------



## dmand2

dmand2 said:


> I've ordered them. They should arrive in the next few days. Can't wait. And now you've posted that pic, assuming I don't break my ankle the minute I put my black patents on, I'm going to have to get the red too!! SEXY.


Wait - just re-read. It's a 'virtual' shoe. Well, I can definitely wear those!


----------



## stilly

Those skirts are even a bit too short for me *gigs*...
I like the little flared skirts at this point. I already have too many to count...


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Hi ladies. Just following up - any advice re Valentino sizing (sorry to taint the CL thread! :shame.





I don't have any Valentinos...sorry...did you check the Glass Slipper forum?


----------



## stilly

DebbiNC said:


> Ah, Stilly! The black kid Piggies...the "Gold Standard"! Love the way you rock 'em!





Kayapo97 said:


> You and your grocery runs!
> I bet a lot of men want to work in your local grocery shop!
> 
> 
> Anyway love that skirt of yours.




Thanks *Debbi *& *Kayapo*!


These are some of my most comfy CL's so they're a weekend staple...


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Hi ladies. Update - I've just secured my pair of the beautiful Allenissima 130 Maxi Fioris! I figure I'll have a cute toyboy to carry me in my old age, so let's blow these feet/ankles out while I'm young and can rock it.




So exciting!
I think you'll love them *dmand*!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Very keen to see the purple suede pics because I'm on the fence about picking up a pair of these...



Here you go *dmand*...my Violet So Kate's from earlier this week. It's really hard to capture the color in pictures since it all depends on the light. They obviously look darker when not in the direct sunlight like the first 4 pics...


----------



## highheeladdict

Wow... absolutely gorgeous!  i love the color. they look great on you


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Here you go *dmand*...my Violet So Kate's from earlier this week. It's really hard to capture the color in pictures since it all depends on the light. They obviously look darker when not in the direct sunlight like the first 4 pics...


Beautiful and Gorgeous, you wear SK so well stilly


----------



## Itsjustabag

Very pretty and those legs! Amazing!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> I don't have any Valentinos...sorry...did you check the Glass Slipper forum?


Here I am picturing your house looking somewhat like a mega department store with shoes and clothes of all brands!  Thanks for the tip re the glass slipper. I'll check it out. (Though let's be honest - do I really need to add yet another designer to my list?!? Trouble.)


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> So exciting!
> I think you'll love them *dmand*!


I know!! And I do have to thank you. Those incredible pics tipped me over the edge. Can't wait for them to arrive so I can strut (or hobble) my stuff.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Here you go *dmand*...my Violet So Kate's from earlier this week. It's really hard to capture the color in pictures since it all depends on the light. They obviously look darker when not in the direct sunlight like the first 4 pics...


Thanks so much Stilly! The colour is fabulous - just the perfect shade of purple and different enough from the Violet Watersnakes. I'm sold&#8230;off to Saks I go&#8230;

And by the way, love the pleated skirt (and, as always, wowzer you have such killer legs!!).


----------



## Sue89

Wow Stilly love your new SK!!! Never seen that color before!!


----------



## Loubspassion

Gorgeous as usual. Love this color and you were them well. You inspired me to take the plunge and get a pair which happened randomly 2 weeks ago. Do you also have the emerald?


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> I don't have any Valentinos...sorry...did you check the Glass Slipper forum?



I was back at Barneys (Wilshire Bl, off Rodeo Dr) in Beverly Hills yesterday.  They sent me the *wrong* shoe, so I had to do a return.  As gesture of goodwill, they made an adjustment to my recent So Kate purchase (black-suede and purple suede)..refunded the difference of price-increase in early Aug ($625 to $675) X 2 !!  $100.  I'm a happy camper.  I only "bought in" to So Kate, thanks to RELENTLESS positive reinforcement by Stilly.  Thanks Stilly!

While waiting, I had a chance to catch my breath (running around at breakneck speed), and checked out the other designer brands.  One was Valentino, see pics.  The lacy platform pump was just GORGEOUS.  I don't do platforms, otherwise I would be hot after this style..

 Other was Chanel (nice 5" bootie!).  Alaia has these AWESOME 5" booties!

Barneys finished their re-modeling, and the Manolo Blahnik display was just KILLER!!  There was a $2500 (!!) high top sneaker for men, that was just INSANE!!


----------



## dmand2

giggles00 said:


> I was back at Barneys (Wilshire Bl, off Rodeo Dr) in Beverly Hills yesterday.  They sent me the *wrong* shoe, so I had to do a return.  As gesture of goodwill, they made an adjustment to my recent So Kate purchase (black-suede and purple suede)..refunded the difference of price-increase in early Aug ($625 to $675) X 2 !!  $100.  I'm a happy camper.  I only "bought in" to So Kate, thanks to RELENTLESS positive reinforcement by Stilly.  Thanks Stilly!
> 
> While waiting, I had a chance to catch my breath (running around at breakneck speed), and checked out the other designer brands.  One was Valentino, see pics.  The lacy platform pump was just GORGEOUS.  I don't do platforms, otherwise I would be hot after this style..
> 
> Other was Chanel (nice 5" bootie!).  Alaia has these AWESOME 5" booties!
> 
> Barneys finished their re-modeling, and the Manolo Blahnik display was just KILLER!!  There was a $2500 (!!) high top sneaker for men, that was just INSANE!!


Totally adore those lacy platforms! I'm going for the edgier Rockstud pumps - sexy.


----------



## dmand2

dmand2 said:


> Here I am picturing your house looking somewhat like a mega department store with shoes and clothes of all brands!  Thanks for the tip re the glass slipper. I'll check it out. (Though let's be honest - do I really need to add yet another designer to my list?!? Trouble.)


FYI - thanks again Stilly. The Glass Slipper forum has been incredibly helpful.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Here you go *dmand*...my Violet So Kate's from earlier this week. It's really hard to capture the color in pictures since it all depends on the light. They obviously look darker when not in the direct sunlight like the first 4 pics...



I love the purple SK on you! Ands beautiful skirt!


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Here you go *dmand*...my Violet So Kate's from earlier this week. It's really hard to capture the color in pictures since it all depends on the light. They obviously look darker when not in the direct sunlight like the first 4 pics...



Wow! In the outdoor light, the purple is beautiful hue, moreso than I'd originally thought.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Here you go *dmand*...my Violet So Kate's from earlier this week. It's really hard to capture the color in pictures since it all depends on the light. They obviously look darker when not in the direct sunlight like the first 4 pics...



Love the colour of those Stilly


----------



## giggles00

Kayapo97 said:


> Love the colour of those Stilly



Here are the So Kate purple-suede from CL boutique.  LOVE the color.  I would wear it with ANYTHING, just to show off the saturated purple.

I ended up thinking long and hard.  I only buy shoes I would wear.  Shoes that sit unworn = waste of $$.  I am a purple fan, so it was a no-brainer.  I also LOVE black-suede.

So, I recently got both of them from Barneys.  They fouled up my other order, so in compensation ("keep the customer happy"), they gave me a credit = difference of price difference ($625 to $675 price increase in early August).  $50 x 2 = $100.  I was stupid to wait this long to get into So Kate (esp given Stilly's heroic efforts in presenting So Kates).  So, I "lucked out" by chance, & got them at the pre-increase price.  Whew!!


----------



## dmand2

giggles00 said:


> Here are the So Kate purple-suede from CL boutique.  LOVE the color.  I would wear it with ANYTHING, just to show off the saturated purple.
> 
> I ended up thinking long and hard.  I only buy shoes I would wear.  Shoes that sit unworn = waste of $$.  I am a purple fan, so it was a no-brainer.  I also LOVE black-suede.
> 
> So, I recently got both of them from Barneys.  They fouled up my other order, so in compensation ("keep the customer happy"), they gave me a credit = difference of price difference ($625 to $675 price increase in early August).  $50 x 2 = $100.  I was stupid to wait this long to get into So Kate (esp given Stilly's heroic efforts in presenting So Kates).  So, I "lucked out" by chance, & got them at the pre-increase price.  Whew!!


After seeing Stilly's pics I had to buy them too! The shade is just so fabulous and I'm a purple girl - definitely my favourite colour.  

It's funny, when I was a 'CL Virgin', I was actually going to begin with a traditional Pigalle, but Stilly's post turned me into an SK devotee and so the majority of my collection is now SKs - just love that fine stiletto heel.


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> Here are the So Kate purple-suede from CL boutique.  LOVE the color.  I would wear it with ANYTHING, just to show off the saturated purple.
> 
> I ended up thinking long and hard.  I only buy shoes I would wear.  Shoes that sit unworn = waste of $$.  I am a purple fan, so it was a no-brainer.  I also LOVE black-suede.
> 
> So, I recently got both of them from Barneys.  They fouled up my other order, so in compensation ("keep the customer happy"), they gave me a credit = difference of price difference ($625 to $675 price increase in early August).  $50 x 2 = $100.  I was stupid to wait this long to get into So Kate (esp given Stilly's heroic efforts in presenting So Kates).  So, I "lucked out" by chance, & got them at the pre-increase price.  Whew!!




I knew you couldn't resist the SK's *gigs*!!!
Enjoy!!!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the purple SK on you! Ands beautiful skirt!





PurseACold said:


> Wow! In the outdoor light, the purple is beautiful hue, moreso than I'd originally thought.





Kayapo97 said:


> Love the colour of those Stilly





dmand2 said:


> After seeing Stilly's pics I had to buy them too! The shade is just so fabulous and I'm a purple girl - definitely my favourite colour.
> 
> It's funny, when I was a 'CL Virgin', I was actually going to begin with a traditional Pigalle, but Stilly's post turned me into an SK devotee and so the majority of my collection is now SKs - just love that fine stiletto heel.




Thanks *Lav, PurseACold, Kayapo*, & *dmand*!!!
And to think I almost returned them...


----------



## stilly

From last weekend, my new Black Patent Allenissima 130's with a flared, floral minidress and my requisite black cardi. I thought I might as well go mini with these crazy heels...


----------



## BirkinLover77

Very Beautiful, You are the Queen of High Heels


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> From last weekend, my new Black Patent Allenissima 130's with a flared, floral minidress and my requisite black cardi. I thought I might as well go mini with these crazy heels...


This is fabulous. Loved the flared mini!


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> From last weekend, my new Black Patent Allenissima 130's with a flared, floral minidress and my requisite black cardi. I thought I might as well go mini with these crazy heels...


Absolutely the Allenissimas 130 with the flared minidress on your legs & feet, awesome style!!
Are they pretty comfy?


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> From last weekend, my new Black Patent Allenissima 130's with a flared, floral minidress and my requisite black cardi. I thought I might as well go mini with these crazy heels...




You look amazing
oh Stilly I don't know how you dare do it! 
Such high heels and short skirts
I assume you don't go up any steps, escalators


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> From last weekend, my new Black Patent Allenissima 130's with a flared, floral minidress and my requisite black cardi. I thought I might as well go mini with these crazy heels...



This is my preferred slant as well!  If you go short, may as well go VERY short!

Goodness, that's a HOT outfit!

I've said this many times before, how can you deal with the attention?  Much of which is negative, from mis-behaving males.

I just got a 2nd pair of Hot Chick today, I couldn't resist.  Like you, I LIVE for an edgy fashion/look.  Both you and me have some sort of "demon" inside us.  Total Diva.


----------



## LKBennettlover

giggles00 said:


> This is my preferred slant as well! If you go short, may as well go VERY short!
> 
> Goodness, that's a HOT outfit!
> 
> I've said this many times before, how can you deal with the attention? Much of which is negative, from mis-behaving males.
> 
> I just got a 2nd pair of Hot Chick today, I couldn't resist. Like you, I LIVE for an edgy fashion/look. Both you and me have some sort of "demon" inside us. Total Diva.


 
Stilly that outfit and shoe combination is amazing. How did you survive in those heels? they are incredible!

Louise


----------



## dmand2

giggles00 said:


> This is my preferred slant as well!  If you go short, may as well go VERY short!
> 
> Goodness, that's a HOT outfit!
> 
> I've said this many times before, how can you deal with the attention?  Much of which is negative, from mis-behaving males.
> 
> I just got a 2nd pair of Hot Chick today, I couldn't resist.  Like you, I LIVE for an edgy fashion/look.  Both you and me have some sort of "demon" inside us.  Total Diva.


Hi gigs. I thought there was only one Hot Chick out - the black scalloped one. Is there another version I don't know about?!


----------



## BirkinLover77

dmand2 said:


> Hi gigs. I thought there was only one Hot Chick out - the black scalloped one. Is there another version I don't know about?!


I think there is a Red and Black pictures that I have seen. I score me a pair 8.5 ( size 8 too small, up a .5 from my usually So Kate) black still debating whether to keep. As Stilly stated they are not that bad but my test will be tomorrow walking up and down in my home. Wish me luck. Lol


----------



## giggles00

dmand2 said:


> Hi gigs. I thought there was only one Hot Chick out - the black scalloped one. Is there another version I don't know about?!



I meant I got another black-patent..sized .5 up.  The first one is tad too tight, but will stretch out OK.  I prefer a loose-fit when new, like how I do my Pigalle 120 (.5 up from TTS).

I inquired ALL OVER (Europe and Asia), the red-patent isn't available..just a "virtual" shoe.  I would LOVE to get it in red-patent!!  Red heels are one of my faves.


----------



## giggles00

BirkinLover77 said:


> I think there is a Red and Black pictures that I have seen. I score me a pair 8.5 ( size 8 too small, up a .5 from my usually So Kate) black still debating whether to keep. *As Stilly stated they are not that bad but my test will be tomorrow walking up and down in my home. Wish me luck. Lol*



These 130mm heels, with the crazy steep pitch were not designed for "walking", just "posing".  I would do the Pigalle 120 for "walking", the slip on the Hot Chick for short-runs.  BTW, I would NEVER use Hot Chick (or any designer shoe, for that matter), outdoors in the "concrete jungle".  Just keep it for inside use.

You ladies pulling the Hot Chick for outdoor use, need some kind of medal.  It's a VERY special kind of woman, to do 5" heels day-in-day-out.  Let alone, Hot Chick.


----------



## Christchrist

I would die in those


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> From last weekend, my new Black Patent Allenissima 130's with a flared, floral minidress and my requisite black cardi. I thought I might as well go mini with these crazy heels...



 Stilly you truly are the 'shoeperwoman' of sky high heels --- absolutely love these on you


----------



## dmand2

BirkinLover77 said:


> I think there is a Red and Black pictures that I have seen. I score me a pair 8.5 ( size 8 too small, up a .5 from my usually So Kate) black still debating whether to keep. As Stilly stated they are not that bad but my test will be tomorrow walking up and down in my home. Wish me luck. Lol


Oh, no, now I'm really worried about the fit of mine. On the advice of the salesperson, I 1/2 sized down from my TTS (40), so I got a 39.5. Based on what you and gigs have said, I should have gone the other way and 1/2 sized up to a 40.5. They arrive soon so I guess I'll see if I can make them work or have to return them.


----------



## dmand2

giggles00 said:


> I meant I got another black-patent..sized .5 up.  The first one is tad too tight, but will stretch out OK.  I prefer a loose-fit when new, like how I do my Pigalle 120 (.5 up from TTS).
> 
> I inquired ALL OVER (Europe and Asia), the red-patent isn't available..just a "virtual" shoe.  I would LOVE to get it in red-patent!!  Red heels are one of my faves.


Ah, as I just said to BirkinLover77, I'm now devastated because I think the 39.5 I ordered is going to be too small and have to go back. Not happy. 

Totally agree I would LOVE these in the red! I hope they turn virtual into reality.


----------



## dmand2

giggles00 said:


> These 130mm heels, with the crazy steep pitch were not designed for "walking", just "posing".  I would do the Pigalle 120 for "walking", the slip on the Hot Chick for short-runs.  BTW, I would NEVER use Hot Chick (or any designer shoe, for that matter), outdoors in the "concrete jungle".  Just keep it for inside use.
> 
> You ladies pulling the Hot Chick for outdoor use, need some kind of medal.  It's a VERY special kind of woman, to do 5" heels day-in-day-out.  Let alone, Hot Chick.


While I am certainly not in Stilly's league, I do wear my 120mm+ heels for 'outdoor' day-to-day wear, but am still daunted by the 130mm non-platform challenge&#8230;not that it's stopped me buying the Hot Chick and Allenissima.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Very Beautiful, You are the Queen of High Heels





dmand2 said:


> This is fabulous. Loved the flared mini!





9distelle said:


> Absolutely the Allenissimas 130 with the flared minidress on your legs & feet, awesome style!!
> Are they pretty comfy?




Thanks so much* BirkinLover, dmand* & *9distelle*!!!


----------



## stilly

9distelle said:


> Absolutely the Allenissimas 130 with the flared minidress on your legs & feet, awesome style!!
> Are they pretty comfy?





Kayapo97 said:


> You look amazing
> oh Stilly I don't know how you dare do it!
> Such high heels and short skirts
> I assume you don't go up any steps, escalators




I'm not sure "comfy" would be the word I'd use to describe these heels...bearable is more the right word. They don't hurt my feet but they really stress your arches and ankles. They aren't that hard for me to walk in though.


And yes I avoided long flights of stairs in this outfit...its more for the flat grounds...


----------



## stilly

shoes4ever said:


> Stilly you truly are the 'shoeperwoman' of sky high heels --- absolutely love these on you





LKBennettlover said:


> Stilly that outfit and shoe combination is amazing. How did you survive in those heels? they are incredible!
> 
> Louise




Thanks *shoes4ever* & *LKBennettlover*!


Yes I survived wearing these out...small steps and short walks...


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> Stilly, I made ANOTHER run (last Saturday) to Beverly Hills/Barneys to return a "botched shoe order".  Crowded with many ladies trying on shoes.  Weekdays were far better (less busy).
> 
> I made my way south to Westside Pavilion, which had a Macy's.  BIG purse section, lots on sale.  I ran into "your" brand, Dooney & Bourke.  See pics. Nice, I think I would "buy into this brand".  You got yours at Macy's? If so, you're a Macy's girl! (I am)
> 
> I've been satisfied with Giani Bernini branded purses.  See pics.
> 
> I score some more short-shorts.  Crazy low prices, 4 of them for $27 (huge markdown, plus extra 20% off)
> 
> I found a lace pleated skirt, wrong size.  I'm going back today (Friday), to find the right size.  Beverly Center or Culver City location the "chase is on"!!




I like a lot of the bags in these pics* gigs*...and 40% off!


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> This is my preferred slant as well!  If you go short, may as well go VERY short!
> 
> Goodness, that's a HOT outfit!
> 
> I've said this many times before, how can you deal with the attention?  Much of which is negative, from mis-behaving males.
> 
> I just got a 2nd pair of Hot Chick today, I couldn't resist.  Like you, I LIVE for an edgy fashion/look.  Both you and me have some sort of "demon" inside us.  Total Diva.





Thanks so much *gigs*!


I don't really have a problem with bad behaving men in public.
Of course, I stick mostly to my local spots where a lot of people know me and are used to seeing me in minis and heels...


----------



## BirkinLover77

giggles00 said:


> I meant I got another black-patent..sized .5 up.  The first one is tad too tight, but will stretch out OK.  I prefer a loose-fit when new, like how I do my Pigalle 120 (.5 up from TTS).
> 
> I inquired ALL OVER (Europe and Asia), the red-patent isn't available..just a "virtual" shoe.  I would LOVE to get it in red-patent!!  Red heels are one of my faves.



Thanks for the correction on the red Hot Chick, the black is very classic in my collection. Lol



giggles00 said:


> These 130mm heels, with the crazy steep pitch were not designed for "walking", just "posing".  I would do the Pigalle 120 for "walking", the slip on the Hot Chick for short-runs.  BTW, I would NEVER use Hot Chick (or any designer shoe, for that matter), outdoors in the "concrete jungle".  Just keep it for inside use.
> 
> You ladies pulling the Hot Chick for outdoor use, need some kind of medal.  It's a VERY special kind of woman, to do 5" heels day-in-day-out.  Let alone, Hot Chick.



 I love my SK and Pigalle 120 which I have worn many occasions outdoor with no problems but the Hot Chick are a date night shoes with the DH for now, and knowing myself I will test run those baby outdoor one day. I love heels and whenever I venture into a new pair I always practice at home walking in them and used my backup plan which is a pair of tory burch in my bag. Lol As it pertain to size I find that HC were cut small and I choose to go up a .5 from my SK so I got them in 8.5 instead of 8 ( toes were crush at size 8 and painful to walk ) it's a much better fit and my toes were quite comfortable no pinching  effect and was able to walk in them. Giggles it sound like you do not wear your designer shoes outdoor, now that is a waste of funds my friend for me. I have got to wear them outdoor or else I rather not purchase them in the first place. No pain no game


----------



## BirkinLover77

dmand2 said:


> Oh, no, now I'm really worried about the fit of mine. On the advice of the salesperson, I 1/2 sized down from my TTS (40), so I got a 39.5. Based on what you and gigs have said, I should have gone the other way and 1/2 sized up to a 40.5. They arrive soon so I guess I'll see if I can make them work or have to return them.


Ah, let me know how they work out for you &#128522;


----------



## dmand2

BirkinLover77 said:


> Ah, let me know how they work out for you &#128522;


Yep, couldn't even cram my feet into the 39.5 and they don't seem to have a 40.5 (.5 up from my TTS), so I'm going to have to pray that a 41 isn't too big. :cry:


----------



## BirkinLover77

Dmand2, sorry to hear they did not fit even with the vaseline trick lol. So you reorder in size 41, I hope they fit, they may work out for you my friend.Here a little hope, my true to size is a 7.5 US and I usually wear a size 8 in most CL shoes but got the Hot Chick in 8.5 so I actually went up a whole size up from my tts. I check ebay a few sizes available but price @1200 and up someone has to make a profit on them especially with the "limited" release of these.


----------



## stilly

I love to wear brighter colors on Fridays to end the week and this week was no exception...Rouge de Mars So Kates with a red print dress...


----------



## BirkinLover77

Stilly, You look Amazzzzzzzzing in those heels, and your dress, love the contrast print and handbag is beautiful.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, You look Amazzzzzzzzing in those heels, and your dress, love the contrast print and handbag is beautiful.




Thanks *BirkinLover*!
Yes I went for the full blown red yesterday...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Thanks *BirkinLover*!
> Yes I went for the full blown red yesterday...



I lOVE IT


----------



## stilly

I've had a few requests for more of the Hot Chick 130's so here they are from last night with a new little plaid mini...


----------



## BirkinLover77

Ahhhh, the beautiful and sexy Hot Chick, love how they elongated your legs and short skirt. You Rock this Sunday.


----------



## JadeVetti

What a 'naughty combo'. Thanks for the inception, Stilly.


----------



## Maxl

stilly said:


> I've had a few requests for more of the Hot Chick 130's so here they are from last night with a new little plaid mini...


 

Dear stilly,
congratulations to your outfits again!
Those red SK with your dress looks gorgeous, especially (as you know ) with
this anklet.

Your CL 130s makes dreams come true!
You wear them so fantastic!!
I´ve seen on some photos, that you have wore your HC also with anklet.
Did you put it away for going out?

Greets 
Maxl


----------



## Dego

stilly said:


> I've had a few requests for more of the Hot Chick 130's so here they are from last night with a new little plaid mini...



Amazing look!


----------



## LKBennettlover

Beautiful Stilly! both the "hot chick" 130s and the all red look from earlier, stunning!


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> I love to wear brighter colors on Fridays to end the week and this week was no exception...Rouge de Mars So Kates with a red print dress...


Stilly your whole look is amazing - you wear reds very well.


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> I've had a few requests for more of the Hot Chick 130's so here they are from last night with a new little plaid mini...



Stilly, you are so "out there"!

Your legs are getting better and better!  Shapely and showing good tone.  No doubt the constant 5" (and now 130mm) heels are giving your calves a good workout.  Beautiful!

Can't wait to see some more of your "passion for fashion" for Hot Chick.

Such a cute outfit, I just got back from an intense couple days of work.  I want to get a similar red plaid mini skirt!  Goes good with black, esp black-patent.


Now, I have to chill out with some "play time".  I.e., back to Beverly Hills / Rodeo Dr for some chillin' shopping!  Actually, finishing up in nearby Beverly Center shopping mall and Melrose Ave.  I found a lead for a white lace skirt (below knee), which should be great with Hot Chick.

My second pair of Hot Chicks (.5 size up) are coming this Wednesday, it will let me do Hot Chick more "comfortable".  My current Hot Chick is kinda snug, but will stretch out fine in long run.


----------



## engineerinheels

stilly said:


> I love to wear brighter colors on Fridays to end the week and this week was no exception...Rouge de Mars So Kates with a red print dress...



Love the anklet. I love how So Kates / Pigalles show toe cleavage enough that you can see a toe ring!

And *OMG *giggles00, those Hot Chicks and your plaid skirt, I would rock an outfit just like that (from my very little time here, we could totally be high heel best friends!). So stylish. *If *I can find them, definitely going to try to wear these out. I prefer to wear my designers out! Scratching the bottoms is worth it


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I've had a few requests for more of the Hot Chick 130's so here they are from last night with a new little plaid mini...




Stilly what can one say - the look is just so sexy!
I envy your ability to wear those 130 heels


----------



## engineerinheels

giggles00 said:


> My background is also ScienceEngineering, so I think we could rock together..SO WELL!!  I'm in Los Angeles area, are you as well?
> 
> If you're in LA, we should go out together as a couple Divas..  Full out flaunt/flirt model, flamboyant with major B***H attitude.



Not that near. But going out as Divas looking HOT in these CLs, I am sold. That sounds blissful right now. I bet you can push some raunchiness in LA ... or so I hear. I also would love to see Gustavo Dudamel in concert (LA Conductor!). Do not mean to hijack this thread, but I think my account is too new to be PM capable.


----------



## engineerinheels

Wow she's cute! Lots of great outfits too. We'd be doing the world a disservice if we never become heel buddies! Lots of really good pictures in this thread.


----------



## engineerinheels

stilly said:


> The Hot Chicks are fun but my Black Patent So Kates are my "real world" shoes. It looks like I'll need to put my 5th set of heel tips on these soon...



Gorgeous pictures stilly. I am curious if you found better sets of heel tips for these? My So Kates seem to wear out very fast compared to my Pigalles. Maybe after 2 or 3 miles?


----------



## west of the sun

oh wow stilly, your legs look like they go on forever!  absolutely stunning!
the heel tips on the hot chicks look a little worn though, is that because there is even more pressure on them than the so kates? (or am i just seeing things? haha)


----------



## LKBennettlover

engineerinheels said:


> Gorgeous pictures stilly. I am curious if you found better sets of heel tips for these? My So Kates seem to wear out very fast compared to my Pigalles. Maybe after 2 or 3 miles?


 
Engineerinheels,  you say your heel tips wear out after 2 or 3 miles, eek, how many "wears" is that would you think?

and stilly, you're onto your 5th set of heeltips on your So Kates, wow you must clock up some mileage in those sexy heels! 

Louise x


----------



## dmand2

BirkinLover77 said:


> Dmand2, sorry to hear they did not fit even with the vaseline trick lol. So you reorder in size 41, I hope they fit, they may work out for you my friend.Here a little hope, my true to size is a 7.5 US and I usually wear a size 8 in most CL shoes but got the Hot Chick in 8.5 so I actually went up a whole size up from my tts. I check ebay a few sizes available but price @1200 and up someone has to make a profit on them especially with the "limited" release of these.


Yeah, I was so heartbroken (and a bit grumpy since I'd been assured by the SA to size down) :no-good: Will have to try the 41 and hope your experience means these work for me. They are sooo beautiful!


----------



## dmand2

dmand2 said:


> FYI - thanks again Stilly. The Glass Slipper forum has been incredibly helpful.


Oh, dear, the trouble has started - my Valentino collection has begun. Beige/nude and red/nude patent Rockstud T-strap pumps and already hunting down the all rouge version and the fun versions in pops of stunning pinks, blues, and yellows!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> I love to wear brighter colors on Fridays to end the week and this week was no exception...Rouge de Mars So Kates with a red print dress...


Lady in Red! Stunning as always. Do you mind me asking which brand/type of bag that is? Love it.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> I've had a few requests for more of the Hot Chick 130's so here they are from last night with a new little plaid mini...


They, and you, live up to their name!!


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> I've had a few requests for more of the Hot Chick 130's so here they are from last night with a new little plaid mini...


Hi Stilly, I am new to the forums.  This thread is fabulous!  Your collection of heels is simply incredible!  Love your style too!  I only have a couple pairs of CLs: black suede So Kates, and leopardino Irizas (both 120mm).  I am love the Hot Chicks!!! Definitely need to get a pair of those!


----------



## Sue89

stilly said:


> I love to wear brighter colors on Fridays to end the week and this week was no exception...Rouge de Mars So Kates with a red print dress...


Love everything of this outfit! I find that colors look perfect with your skin!


----------



## madisoncouture

giggles00 said:


> This is my preferred slant as well!  If you go short, may as well go VERY short!
> 
> Goodness, that's a HOT outfit!
> 
> I've said this many times before, how can you deal with the attention?  Much of which is negative, from mis-behaving males.
> 
> I just got a 2nd pair of Hot Chick today, I couldn't resist.  Like you, I LIVE for an edgy fashion/look.  Both you and me have some sort of "demon" inside us.  Total Diva.


Have to agree!  Fabulous outfit!!!!


----------



## stilly

madisoncouture said:


> Hi Stilly, I am new to the forums.  This thread is fabulous!  Your collection of heels is simply incredible!  Love your style too!  I only have a couple pairs of CLs: black suede So Kates, and leopardino Irizas (both 120mm).  I am love the Hot Chicks!!! Definitely need to get a pair of those!





Sue89 said:


> Love everything of this outfit! I find that colors look perfect with your skin!





LKBennettlover said:


> Beautiful Stilly! both the "hot chick" 130s and the all red look from earlier, stunning!





shoes4ever said:


> Stilly your whole look is amazing - you wear reds very well.





Kayapo97 said:


> Stilly what can one say - the look is just so sexy!
> I envy your ability to wear those 130 heels





dmand2 said:


> Lady in Red! Stunning as always. Do you mind me asking which brand/type of bag that is? Love it.





Thanks so much *madisoncouture, Sue, LKBennettlover, shoes4ever, Kayapo* & *dmand*!!!


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> Stilly, you are so "out there"!
> 
> Your legs are getting better and better!  Shapely and showing good tone.  No doubt the constant 5" (and now 130mm) heels are giving your calves a good workout.  Beautiful!
> 
> Can't wait to see some more of your "passion for fashion" for Hot Chick.
> 
> Such a cute outfit, I just got back from an intense couple days of work.  I want to get a similar red plaid mini skirt!  Goes good with black, esp black-patent.
> 
> 
> Now, I have to chill out with some "play time".  I.e., back to Beverly Hills / Rodeo Dr for some chillin' shopping!  Actually, finishing up in nearby Beverly Center shopping mall and Melrose Ave.  I found a lead for a white lace skirt (below knee), which should be great with Hot Chick.
> 
> My second pair of Hot Chicks (.5 size up) are coming this Wednesday, it will let me do Hot Chick more "comfortable".  My current Hot Chick is kinda snug, but will stretch out fine in long run.





Thanks *gigs*!!!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Ahhhh, the beautiful and sexy Hot Chick, love how they elongated your legs and short skirt. You Rock this Sunday.





JadeVetti said:


> What a 'naughty combo'. Thanks for the inception, Stilly.





Dego said:


> Amazing look!





Thanks *BirkinLover, JadeVetti* & *Dego*!!!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *Maxl!*


I wear anklets on and off...usually not to work and more for going out at night...


----------



## stilly

engineerinheels said:


> Love the anklet. I love how So Kates / Pigalles show toe cleavage enough that you can see a toe ring!
> 
> And *OMG *giggles00, those Hot Chicks and your plaid skirt, I would rock an outfit just like that (from my very little time here, we could totally be high heel best friends!). So stylish. *If *I can find them, definitely going to try to wear these out. I prefer to wear my designers out! Scratching the bottoms is worth it


Love the So Kates on you *engineerinheels*!!!
So gorgeous espehttp://ad.doubleclick.net/ddm/clk/285075512;112062879;gcially the jade colored ones!


----------



## stilly

west of the sun said:


> oh wow stilly, your legs look like they go on forever!  absolutely stunning!
> the heel tips on the hot chicks look a little worn though, is that because there is even more pressure on them than the so kates? (or am i just seeing things? haha)


Thanks *west of the sun*!


Yes the heel tips on the Hot Chicks are really tiny...even smaller in diameter than the So Kates so they wear out fast. They certainly don't last long...


----------



## stilly

From an awards dinner earlier this week, I wore my Nude Patent Crosspigas with a Navy Lace Dress...


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> From an awards dinner earlier this week, I wore my Nude Patent Crosspigas with a Navy Lace Dress...


Simply divine! I love the tulle in the underlining of the dress for volume. Wow.


----------



## engineerinheels

stilly said:


> From an awards dinner earlier this week, I wore my Nude Patent Crosspigas with a Navy Lace Dress...



Wow, are those easily available still? They are CUTE!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> From an awards dinner earlier this week, I wore my Nude Patent Crosspigas with a Navy Lace Dress...


Stilly, those are some fabulous legs in sexy heel


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> From an awards dinner earlier this week, I wore my Nude Patent Crosspigas with a Navy Lace Dress...


Stilly i adore your whole outfit - perfectly put together. May i ask where your dress is from - me wants too


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> From an awards dinner earlier this week, I wore my Nude Patent Crosspigas with a Navy Lace Dress...



Hope you won an award for "best dressed"!!


----------



## Sue89

DebbiNC said:


> Hope you won an award for "best dressed"!!




x2 !! &#128513;


----------



## stilly

shoes4ever said:


> Stilly i adore your whole outfit - perfectly put together. May i ask where your dress is from - me wants too




Thanks *shoes4ever*!


I actually rented the dress for the night from Rent The Runway. Dress is by Nha Khanh.


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Simply divine! I love the tulle in the underlining of the dress for volume. Wow.





engineerinheels said:


> Wow, are those easily available still? They are CUTE!





BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, those are some fabulous legs in sexy heel





DebbiNC said:


> Hope you won an award for "best dressed"!!





Sue89 said:


> x2 !! &#128513;




Thanks *dmand, engineerinheels, BirkinLover, Debbi* & *Sue*!!!


The Crosspigas are a style from a few years back so alas they aren't available anymore.


----------



## stilly

A pop of color today...Framboisine Suede So Kates today with a Floral Print Dress...


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> A pop of color today...Framboisine Suede So Kates today with a Floral Print Dress...



Yes..oh yes, yes!

What a "pretty girl" look!  Just a good-feeling type of karma, sends good vibes..

This is the proper skirt length for 5" heels, around the knee.  Great daytime colors, pastel shoe color with flowery dress.  I have such a dress (2 of them actually), with peplum and shorter tube type skirt.  I mentioned it to you already via PM. I should get my extra one out to you.  I never wear either of them anymore, they don't fit (until I lose some lbs in the belly area, lol)


----------



## giggles00

madisoncouture said:


> Hi Stilly, I am new to the forums.  This thread is fabulous!  Your collection of heels is simply incredible!  Love your style too!  I only have a couple pairs of CLs: *black suede So Kates, and leopardino Irizas* (both 120mm).  I am love the Hot Chicks!!! Definitely need to get a pair of those!



You have good taste in those 2 shoes, I endorse both.  I recently got a black-suede So Kate (and purple-suede), and am eyeing Iriza 120.  Where did you get your Iriza's?  CL website?

See pic for an awesome outfit featuring So Kate.  I like the sophisticated "uptown girl" look!

Definitely check out the Pigalle Follies 120, it has the short toe-box of Pigalle 120 paired with ultra thin heel of So Kate.  I have a couple pair, black kid and red-patent.

You also need to try to get an (old cut) Pigalle 120 or Love Me 120..both are on my fave list as well!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> From an awards dinner earlier this week, I wore my Nude Patent Crosspigas with a Navy Lace Dress...





dmand2 said:


> Simply divine! I love the tulle in the underlining of the dress for volume. Wow.



I love this look as well.  I bought such a skirt from a second hand consignment shop, on Ventura Blvd.  Definitely, consignment shops are good sources of quality dresses/skirts, there are wealthy women who are downsizing their wardrobes.



BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, those are some fabulous legs in sexy heel



I also was going to comment how your calves are getting "developed".  My friend Stella (the gutsy real-estate agent who wears 5" red heels with party dresses to work..lol), told me her calves were bulking up.  I am a bicycle rider, so I have some bulk to my calves to begin with.



shoes4ever said:


> Stilly i adore your whole outfit - perfectly put together. May i ask where your dress is from - me wants too



Try these high-end specialty shops, they cater to this type of niche-market.  I've been recently scanning such places near Rodeo Dr & Robertson Blvd (in Beverly Hills).  Even Macy's have nice dresses, see their evening dress Dept.  I was at Macy's the last few days, and some some beauties (on sale!).


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> From an awards dinner earlier this week, I wore my Nude Patent Crosspigas with a Navy Lace Dress...




Quiet lovely


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> A pop of color today...Framboisine Suede So Kates today with a Floral Print Dress...


Love the pastel colors on your dress which work well with the fabulous framboisine suede SK


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> A pop of color today...Framboisine Suede So Kates today with a Floral Print Dress...


Gorgeous ensemble and great shoes! I have this skin in Pigalle, and I'm pleasantly surprised how gorgeous and versatile it is.


----------



## Kayapo97

giggles00 said:


> You have good taste in those 2 shoes, I endorse both.  I recently got a black-suede So Kate (and purple-suede), and am eyeing Iriza 120.  Where did you get your Iriza's?  CL website?
> 
> See pic for an awesome outfit featuring So Kate.  I like the sophisticated "uptown girl" look!
> 
> Definitely check out the Pigalle Follies 120, it has the short toe-box of Pigalle 120 paired with ultra thin heel of So Kate.  I have a couple pair, black kid and red-patent.
> 
> You also need to try to get an (old cut) Pigalle 120 or Love Me 120..both are on my fave list as well!



love those gold metallic shoes


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> You have good taste in those 2 shoes, I endorse both.  I recently got a black-suede So Kate (and purple-suede), and am eyeing Iriza 120.  Where did you get your Iriza's?  CL website?
> 
> See pic for an awesome outfit featuring So Kate.  I like the sophisticated "uptown girl" look!
> 
> Definitely check out the Pigalle Follies 120, it has the short toe-box of Pigalle 120 paired with ultra thin heel of So Kate.  I have a couple pair, black kid and red-patent.
> 
> You also need to try to get an (old cut) Pigalle 120 or Love Me 120..both are on my fave list as well!




I love the skirt and metallic heels *gigs*!!!


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> Yes..oh yes, yes!
> 
> What a "pretty girl" look!  Just a good-feeling type of karma, sends good vibes..
> 
> This is the proper skirt length for 5" heels, around the knee.  Great daytime colors, pastel shoe color with flowery dress.  I have such a dress (2 of them actually), with peplum and shorter tube type skirt.  I mentioned it to you already via PM. I should get my extra one out to you.  I never wear either of them anymore, they don't fit (until I lose some lbs in the belly area, lol)





Kayapo97 said:


> Quiet lovely





BirkinLover77 said:


> Love the pastel colors on your dress which work well with the fabulous framboisine suede SK





PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous ensemble and great shoes! I have this skin in Pigalle, and I'm pleasantly surprised how gorgeous and versatile it is.






Thanks so much *gigs, Kayapo, BirkinLover* & *PurseACold*!!!


----------



## stilly

Nude Patent So Kates for a little shopping excursion today...


----------



## for3v3rz

Pretty. Is it comfy for shopping in 120mm?


----------



## nkattman

stilly said:


> Nude Patent So Kates for a little shopping excursion today...



Great dress!! Who is it by?


----------



## BirkinLover77

Love the classic nude look, very beautiful


----------



## J_L33

I love this post!



giggles00 said:


> My background is also ScienceEngineering, so I think we could rock together..SO WELL!!  I'm in Los Angeles area, are you as well?
> 
> There are sole protectors (professionally done), so you should investigate that if you do a LOT of "concrete jungle" walking.  I don't, CL only see indoors or smooth concrete in parking structures (for mall shopping).  I would do Pigalle 120 and Hot Chick (!!) in a mall, it's smooth surface.
> 
> xxx
> 
> *UPDATE:
> *As I was "editing" this post, there was a knock on the door.  USPS delivery, signed signature required..my 2nd Hot Chick pumps are HERE!!  Will fit more comfy as new, since it is .5 higher than my "preferred" loose-when-new Pigalle 120 size.  See pics, for a "reveal".  Sorry about bad composition, but my hands are SHAKING, because I'm so ANTSY to get them on my feet!!


----------



## stilly

for3v3rz said:


> Pretty. Is it comfy for shopping in 120mm?




Thanks!
So Kates aren't bad to wear shopping.
I was only out for 4 hours or so.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Love the classic nude look, very beautiful






Thanks BirkinLover!!!


----------



## stilly

nkattman said:


> Great dress!! Who is it by?




Thanks *nkattman*!
The dress is by a company called Best Society.
I bought it online but I can't recall where...


----------



## cathe_kim

Stilly your collection is amazing! I wasn't really a fan of the pointy toe but you've totally changed my mind and I've bought my very first pigalle 100s! You rock those heels like no other and make the 120s seem effortless to walk in. Keep it up!


----------



## madisoncouture

giggles00 said:


> You have good taste in those 2 shoes, I endorse both.  I recently got a black-suede So Kate (and purple-suede), and am eyeing Iriza 120.  Where did you get your Iriza's?  CL website?
> 
> See pic for an awesome outfit featuring So Kate.  I like the sophisticated "uptown girl" look!
> 
> Definitely check out the Pigalle Follies 120, it has the short toe-box of Pigalle 120 paired with ultra thin heel of So Kate.  I have a couple pair, black kid and red-patent.
> 
> You also need to try to get an (old cut) Pigalle 120 or Love Me 120..both are on my fave list as well!


Thank you Gigs!  I bought them at the CL Boutique in NYC (village location).  Love wearing them as well as the So Kates!  BF loves them too...would love the Hot Chick (and so would he-the higher the better).

Fabulous pic by the way, love the heels and the skirt!  Very sexy and sophisticated!  Where was the skirt from?  Need some more minis!


----------



## engineerinheels

madisoncouture said:


> Thank you Gigs!  I bought them at the CL Boutique in NYC (village location).  Love wearing them as well as the So Kates!  BF loves them too...would love the Hot Chick (and so would he-the higher the better).
> 
> Fabulous pic by the way, love the heels and the skirt!  Very sexy and sophisticated!  Where was the skirt from?  Need some more minis!



It is always good when the BF likes the heels


----------



## stilly

cathe_kim said:


> Stilly your collection is amazing! I wasn't really a fan of the pointy toe but you've totally changed my mind and I've bought my very first pigalle 100s! You rock those heels like no other and make the 120s seem effortless to walk in. Keep it up!




Thanks *cathe_kim*!!!
I hope you love your new piggies as much as I do!


----------



## stilly

Here's the second pair of So Kates I debated returning a while back but kept.
Croisade Python So Kates...I love the color pattern on these...its a nice change of pace


----------



## Brittasf

Wow!!! They are fantastic!


----------



## madisoncouture

engineerinheels said:


> It is always good when the BF likes the heels


So true!  Helps me too being 5'5" in stockings and him at 6'2"


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> Here's the second pair of So Kates I debated returning a while back but kept.
> Croisade Python So Kates...I love the color pattern on these...its a nice change of pace


So glad you decided to keep those!  They are simply gorgeous!!!  Love the whole outfit!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Here's the second pair of So Kates I debated returning a while back but kept.
> Croisade Python So Kates...I love the color pattern on these...its a nice change of pace




My fav so kate. I still hate the shoe. Only keeping the special skins and colors. Offing the rest


----------



## giggles00

madisoncouture said:


> Thank you Gigs!  I bought them at the CL Boutique in NYC (village location).  Love wearing them as well as the So Kates!  BF loves them too...would love the Hot Chick (and so would he-the higher the better).
> 
> Fabulous pic by the way, love the heels and the skirt!  Very sexy and sophisticated!  Where was the skirt from?  Need some more minis!



I wish I could say that was me!  I got the pic off the Web.

I like the whole "feel" of the outfit.  It shows "moderation" (skirt not too short), but definitely an "edge".  Animal print mini-skirt (slightly above knee), 5" So Kate gold-glitter, nice French manicure (red tips), etc.  Somebody knows fashion and how to dress!

I get the greatest ideas, just by watching "expert" fashionistas.  I especially like Gwen Stefani, she has a very stylish taste.  Stilly is right there as well!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Here's the second pair of So Kates I debated returning a while back but kept.
> Croisade Python So Kates...I love the color pattern on these...its a nice change of pace


Stilly, I love the color pattern on these fabulous SK, the Python skin is beautiful and look great on you, I bought them for myself in my world of shoe heaven


----------



## deathorglory

stilly said:


> Here's the second pair of So Kates I debated returning a while back but kept.
> Croisade Python So Kates...I love the color pattern on these...its a nice change of pace




Omg Stilly they're gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## LolasCloset

Christchrist said:


> My fav so kate. I still hate the shoe. Only keeping the special skins and colors. Offing the rest



Sorry to Stilly for going a bit off topic on her thread, but I was wondering why you hate them? I still haven't tried them on (hope to next week when I finally get up to the boutiques in London), but I love some of the colors, like that evergreen pair you got. Is it looks? Fit? or both? (I am still envious of your pigalle shaped feet! Mine are like...Croc shaped )


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Here's the second pair of So Kates I debated returning a while back but kept.
> Croisade Python So Kates...I love the color pattern on these...its a nice change of pace



Those are cute on you!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Here's the second pair of So Kates I debated returning a while back but kept.
> Croisade Python So Kates...I love the color pattern on these...its a nice change of pace





I don't think you ever return any shoes, they just add to your amazing massive collection.


----------



## stilly

madisoncouture said:


> So glad you decided to keep those!  They are simply gorgeous!!!  Love the whole outfit!





Christchrist said:


> My fav so kate. I still hate the shoe. Only keeping the special skins and colors. Offing the rest





BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, I love the color pattern on these fabulous SK, the Python skin is beautiful and look great on you, I bought them for myself in my world of shoe heaven





deathorglory said:


> Omg Stilly they're gorgeous on you!!!





Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are cute on you!





Kayapo97 said:


> I don't think you ever return any shoes, they just add to your amazing massive collection.





Thanks so much *madisoncouture, CC, BirkinLover, deathorglory, Lav* & *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> I wish I could say that was me!  I got the pic off the Web.
> 
> I like the whole "feel" of the outfit.  It shows "moderation" (skirt not too short), but definitely an "edge".  Animal print mini-skirt (slightly above knee), 5" So Kate gold-glitter, nice French manicure (red tips), etc.  Somebody knows fashion and how to dress!
> 
> I get the greatest ideas, just by watching "expert" fashionistas.  I especially like Gwen Stefani, she has a very stylish taste.  Stilly is right there as well!




You're so sweet *gigs*...


I'm not quite to Gwen's level yet but I'm trying...


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, Black Patent Halte 120's...


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Black Patent Halte 120's...



One of my favorites!


----------



## hhl4vr

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Black Patent Halte 120's...


 
I agree with DebbieNC-one of my favorites


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Black Patent Halte 120's...


Very Beautiful


----------



## stilly

DebbiNC said:


> One of my favorites!





hhl4vr said:


> I agree with DebbieNC-one of my favorites





BirkinLover77 said:


> Very Beautiful




Thanks* Debbi, hhl4vr* & *BirkinLover*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Pigalle Follies Maxi Fiori 120's....


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My new Pigalle Follies Maxi Fiori 120's....



Those are cute!

Stilly what do you put under your red soles?


----------



## for3v3rz

stilly said:


> My new Pigalle Follies Maxi Fiori 120's....


Do you like So kate or Pigalle Follies 120 more?


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> My new Pigalle Follies Maxi Fiori 120's....


I love this print, it's a change from the classic cl pumps, great for all season, way to go to add colors in your closet and you look very beautiful in your amazing outfit.


----------



## stilly

for3v3rz said:


> Do you like So kate or Pigalle Follies 120 more?




I'd say I like the pointer toe of the So Kates slightly better...


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those are cute!
> 
> Stilly what do you put under your red soles?





BirkinLover77 said:


> I love this print, it's a change from the classic cl pumps, great for all season, way to go to add colors in your closet and you look very beautiful in your amazing outfit.





Thanks Lav & BirkinLover!!


I put red gaffers tape on the bottom of all my CL's to prevent wear. Amazon has it.


----------



## for3v3rz

Does the gaffer tape comes off without pulling the paint from the sole?


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My new Pigalle Follies Maxi Fiori 120's....



very cute coordination


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Black Patent Halte 120's...


not seen those before, interesting cut, what are they like to wear?


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> My new Pigalle Follies Maxi Fiori 120's....


Stilly u fashionista  super love the Fiori and the cute outfit you have on.


----------



## stilly

for3v3rz said:


> Does the gaffer tape comes off without pulling the paint from the sole?





If you pull the tape off carefully the paint stays put. If you leave it on for a few months (or years in my case) in does tend to deform the paint a bit but it does not peel the paint off.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> very cute coordination




Thanks *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> not seen those before, interesting cut, what are they like to wear?





The Haltes are a derivative of the Pigalle with a lower cut side and ankle strap. They actually fairly comfy to wear...


----------



## stilly

shoes4ever said:


> Stilly u fashionista  super love the Fiori and the cute outfit you have on.




Thanks so much* shoes4ever*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Python Crystal Lame So Kate 120's in Eveque with a floral minidress & cardi.
Love the color of these...


----------



## label24

Stylli i wanna know, which is the difference beetwen the so kate vs hot chick vs the old pigalle of 2006


----------



## for3v3rz

stilly said:


> My new Python Crystal Lame So Kate 120's in Eveque with a floral minidress & cardi.
> Love the color of these...



Very nice with the mini dress.


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> My new Python Crystal Lame So Kate 120's in Eveque with a floral minidress & cardi.
> Love the color of these...



I agree 100%! The color is TDF!


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> My new Python Crystal Lame So Kate 120's in Eveque with a floral minidress & cardi.
> Love the color of these...


One of my favorite shoe/dress combos for you. Love!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> My new Python Crystal Lame So Kate 120's in Eveque with a floral minidress & cardi.
> Love the color of these...


Stilly, you look very Beautiful and the color on the SK is Stunning. One of my favorite in my collection and I do love the vibrant color way to go and you rock those beauty.


----------



## BattyBugs

Beautiful!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> My new Python Crystal Lame So Kate 120's in Eveque with a floral minidress & cardi.
> Love the color of these...



Stilly, just love your DARING attitude!

Gorgeous $1200 Crystal Lame So Kate, paired with flare-out mini skirt.  Such a HOT look!

Still tied up with work, but next chance I get..I want to do an outfit like this!!

Damn the consequences (cat calls, wolf whistling, car horns honking, men following me, etc), I just want to be ME!  I still find I hide behind a "protective wall" (good girls don't do naughty things), but what a cathartic release when I just "let go"!

I feel like a "liberated woman", kick the gates down and kick away the gatekeepers!

Thanks again for Inspiration, I think I will be going kinda WILD this Halloween..  I'm going out as "Stilly Jr".  Jr, since I could never surpass your Queen-ness..haha.  And, you're half my age.  Young'un teach this Oldie some "new tricks"!


----------



## Natasha210

You have a beautiful collection stilly absolutely breathtaking
 
You wear the so kates so well! I'm yet to even try them on


----------



## stilly

for3v3rz said:


> Very nice with the mini dress.





DebbiNC said:


> I agree 100%! The color is TDF!





PurseACold said:


> One of my favorite shoe/dress combos for you. Love!





BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, you look very Beautiful and the color on the SK is Stunning. One of my favorite in my collection and I do love the vibrant color way to go and you rock those beauty.





BattyBugs said:


> Beautiful!





Natasha210 said:


> You have a beautiful collection stilly absolutely breathtaking
> 
> You wear the so kates so well! I'm yet to even try them on




Thanks so much *for3v3rz, Debbi, PurseACold, BirkinLover, Batty* & *Natasha*!!!


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> Stilly, just love your DARING attitude!
> 
> Gorgeous $1200 Crystal Lame So Kate, paired with flare-out mini skirt.  Such a HOT look!
> 
> Still tied up with work, but next chance I get..I want to do an outfit like this!!
> 
> Damn the consequences (cat calls, wolf whistling, car horns honking, men following me, etc), I just want to be ME!  I still find I hide behind a "protective wall" (good girls don't do naughty things), but what a cathartic release when I just "let go"!
> 
> I feel like a "liberated woman", kick the gates down and kick away the gatekeepers!
> 
> Thanks again for Inspiration, I think I will be going kinda WILD this Halloween..  I'm going out as "Stilly Jr".  Jr, since I could never surpass your Queen-ness..haha.  And, you're half my age.  Young'un teach this Oldie some "new tricks"!




Thanks* gigs*!


Yes I still love the wearing the minis any chance I get!
Please share what you wear for Halloween!
I'm still debating what I'm wearing for the 2 Halloween parties I plan on attending later this week...


----------



## for3v3rz

stilly said:


> Here's the second pair of So Kates I debated returning a while back but kept.
> Croisade Python So Kates...I love the color pattern on these...its a nice change of pace


The Python is nice with the black dress. Too bad I live in CA and they don't allow to be sold here.  I found a pair in my size at NM. Why were you debating on returning it at 1st?


----------



## stilly

for3v3rz said:


> The Python is nice with the black dress. Too bad I live in CA and they don't allow to be sold here.  I found a pair in my size at NM. Why were you debating on returning it at 1st?





Thanks *for3v3rz*!


I thought the cross pattern was a little odd at first but then it grew on me and I now like that its a little bit different...


----------



## stilly

My Neptune Python Pigalle 120's. These are the current style Pigalles which aren't my favorite but this color in python is irresistible.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> My Neptune Python Pigalle 120's. These are the current style Pigalles which aren't my favorite but this color in python is irresistible.


Exquisite color, looking beautiful in blue and I love to admire your beautiful collection of shoes.


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> My new Pigalle Follies Maxi Fiori 120's....




love these. I wanted to buy them today but there was not my size at neimans.  

they look beautiful on you.


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> My new Python Crystal Lame So Kate 120's in Eveque with a floral minidress & cardi.
> Love the color of these...


Stilly, just love the whole outfit!  The heels and the minidress are perfect together!  Simply gorgeous.


----------



## betty.lee

giggles00 said:


> Full out lingerie, white sheer neglige (can't decide on length..knee) or full length nightgown.  White stockings with white-lace top (Evan Picone brand)
> 
> 
> 
> Pigalle Follies 120 red-patent, or the Hot Chick black-patent.  Or, Love Me 120 (black-patent, Pivouine glitter, black-glitter..gold highlights)
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, a sex-princess..desiring an upgrade to sex-goddess.  Trying to get to your level..but FAILING.  I am not Worthy..
> 
> 
> 
> Inspired by your goddess-ness, an extension of your Breathtakingly AWESOMENESS & edge-iness, taken to the bedroom.  In broad daylight, eliciting CRAZINESS from males..who can't control their appendages!
> 
> 
> 
> I might hide the above, behind a Pasadena Rose Queen outfit (conservative uppity college sorority type gal), then peel it off on short-notice.  A so-to-say
> 
> 
> 
> "on-the-spot Strip-Tease"
> 
> 
> 
> With the following story as "perspective":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did this like 20 yrs ago, with great results.  Better abs back then, I have slight ponch belly (but can be hidden with right outfit), My legs are like yours..just luscious knock-out, great calves and gams.
> 
> 
> 
> I have pics from back then, but I'm afraid to post them.  For fear, of appearing on some kinky sensationalist sex-bomb website.
> 
> 
> 
> I credit you Stilly, for your EXCELLENT pics..great background and composition!  A real showcase of what Louboutin shoes can do for a fashionista gal.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get my backyard "stylin", before I post any pics..




giggles. your posts are hilarious. I kind of have a girl crush on you &#128571;&#128536; jk


----------



## madisoncouture

betty.lee said:


> giggles. your posts are hilarious. I kind of have a girl crush on you &#128571;&#128536; jk


i happen to agree...love the posts and definite crush


----------



## BirkinLover77

betty.lee said:


> giggles. your posts are hilarious. I kind of have a girl crush on you &#55357;&#56891;&#55357;&#56856; jk


You may me laugh so hard, love to read your post


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> Wow..what a Halloween is was!
> 
> Work crisis (incl a tragic death) got me tied up, which dove-tailed into an alarmist email I sent to colleagues 2 days ago!!  This should get work for me..I.E.more $$ to buy Loubies & other fashionista stuff
> 
> I got out of work, immediately headed to Bloomingdales for a 2nd round of shopping.  Their Lingerie Dept has 40% off sale..simply INCREDIBLE stuff.  Oscar Dela Renta, etc.  See pics.
> 
> I previously bought a Teddy camisole, white sheer nighty.  Got some more lovely items.  SA on both days were just AWESOME!  I had a lengthy conversation with the SA yesterday, she complimented me on my black-patent Love Me 120s..  I then showed her the Hot Chick, and she practically had a melt-down!!  She called over her friend, it was THREE of us in the fitting-room gabbing about heels, Louboutins.  How DANGEROUS it is for her to go shoe-shopping, the "fiscal irresponsibility" (maxed out credit cars) becomes a casualty!!
> 
> I then scanned the other high-end sections around Lingeri, including Ted Baker.  See attached pic, of awesome jacket.  They will be having a Friends and Family 20% off in 1.5 - 2 weeks, so I'll be BACK to get this black jacket.  Also comes in beige.  The INCREDIBLE SA made some calls for me to Century City store, to put beige & fuchsia (another jacket) on hold.  Going there tonight, for fitting.
> 
> This young SA, really showed me something.  She wore a black jacket, black mini-skirt, black opaque hose, black booties (no heel, gold buckle).
> 
> SHE NAILED THIS OUTFIT!
> 
> Here, I was "struggling" (in pain) in 5" Love Me 120 stiletto heels & she went "opposite".  THe opaque hose "de tunes" the mini-skirt, as does the flat-heeled booy.  Whereas, I went the "other way" -- 5" heels, flesh-tone hose, jacket worn as mini-dress.
> 
> I want to try this style!!
> 
> I brought my Hot Chick for some sample fittings, see pic.




I wish I had the energy to shop like you *gigs.*
Love the Hot Chicks on you!
I'm sure you looked amazing in your Love Me's and the SAs were jealous!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore my Maxi Fiori Allenissima 130's to a party last night.
I landed up standing much of the night and my ankles were killing me by the time I got home...:cry:


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> I wore my Maxi Fiori Allenissima 130's to a party last night.
> I landed up standing much of the night and my ankles were killing me by the time I got home...:cry:


Looking beautiful as ever  Oh boy, I know that feeling that was the feeling that I encounter on So kate first run wearing them but overtime it subside and now I am good. By the time you get home you probably wanted to kick those baby off and rub your feet even though you had lots of fun at the party.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Here's the second pair of So Kates I debated returning a while back but kept.
> Croisade Python So Kates...I love the color pattern on these...its a nice change of pace


I was on the fence about these myself, but your pictures have me totally sold! They do the shoes so much more justice than the 'professional' ones posted on the website. Edgy, fun, stylish - love them!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Black Patent Halte 120's...


Sheer elegance.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> My new Python Crystal Lame So Kate 120's in Eveque with a floral minidress & cardi.
> Love the color of these...


LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the shoes, the flared dress, AND those legs - wow!!!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> My Neptune Python Pigalle 120's. These are the current style Pigalles which aren't my favorite but this color in python is irresistible.


Totally agree. I've been desperate to get my hands on them, but can't find them in a heel higher than a 100. :no-good: Such a beautiful colour and exotic skin.


----------



## for3v3rz

Beautiful and I am sure you got a lot of compliments, is all worth it in the end.


----------



## elfera

Your " Allenissima " are wonderful. Unfortunately, in the pics you can not see well the toe box . The toes are comfortable with a heel so high?


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> I wore my Maxi Fiori Allenissima 130's to a party last night.
> I landed up standing much of the night and my ankles were killing me by the time I got home...:cry:




those are really beautiful and I love that little touch of pink in your belt.


----------



## madisoncouture

giggles00 said:


> Wow..what a Halloween is was!
> 
> Work crisis (incl a tragic death) got me tied up, which dove-tailed into an alarmist email I sent to colleagues 2 days ago!!  This should get work for me..I.E.more $$ to buy Loubies & other fashionista stuff
> 
> I got out of work, immediately headed to Bloomingdales for a 2nd round of shopping.  Their Lingerie Dept has 40% off sale..simply INCREDIBLE stuff.  Oscar Dela Renta, etc.  See pics.
> 
> I previously bought a Teddy camisole, white sheer nighty.  Got some more lovely items.  SA on both days were just AWESOME!  I had a lengthy conversation with the SA yesterday, she complimented me on my black-patent Love Me 120s..  I then showed her the Hot Chick, and she practically had a melt-down!!  She called over her friend, it was THREE of us in the fitting-room gabbing about heels, Louboutins.  How DANGEROUS it is for her to go shoe-shopping, the "fiscal irresponsibility" (maxed out credit cars) becomes a casualty!!
> 
> I then scanned the other high-end sections around Lingeri, including Ted Baker.  See attached pic, of awesome jacket.  They will be having a Friends and Family 20% off in 1.5 - 2 weeks, so I'll be BACK to get this black jacket.  Also comes in beige.  The INCREDIBLE SA made some calls for me to Century City store, to put beige & fuchsia (another jacket) on hold.  Going there tonight, for fitting.
> 
> This young SA, really showed me something.  She wore a black jacket, black mini-skirt, black opaque hose, black booties (no heel, gold buckle).
> 
> SHE NAILED THIS OUTFIT!
> 
> Here, I was "struggling" (in pain) in 5" Love Me 120 stiletto heels & she went "opposite".  THe opaque hose "de tunes" the mini-skirt, as does the flat-heeled booy.  Whereas, I went the "other way" -- 5" heels, flesh-tone hose, jacket worn as mini-dress.
> 
> I want to try this style!!
> 
> I brought my Hot Chick for some sample fittings, see pic.


The Hot Chicks looks fabulous on you Gigs!


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> I wore my Maxi Fiori Allenissima 130's to a party last night.
> I landed up standing much of the night and my ankles were killing me by the time I got home...:cry:


OMG, gorgeous Stilly!!!  Love the Allenissimas in floral, they are really stunning and stunning on you.  Mmmm Hot Chicks or Allenissimas?  Would love both, but can only afford one style for now and would need a perfect pedi when wearing the Allenissimas!

Hope the BF gave you a well deserved foot massage after a night standing in 130mm heels.  Mine usually does!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I wore my Maxi Fiori Allenissima 130's to a party last night.
> I landed up standing much of the night and my ankles were killing me by the time I got home...:cry:



I just don't know how you do it!
Lovely shoes,
I hope your BF give your feet a massage


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Looking beautiful as ever  Oh boy, I know that feeling that was the feeling that I encounter on So kate first run wearing them but overtime it subside and now I am good. By the time you get home you probably wanted to kick those baby off and rub your feet even though you had lots of fun at the party.





dmand2 said:


> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the shoes, the flared dress, AND those legs - wow!!!





for3v3rz said:


> Beautiful and I am sure you got a lot of compliments, is all worth it in the end.





betty.lee said:


> those are really beautiful and I love that little touch of pink in your belt.





madisoncouture said:


> OMG, gorgeous Stilly!!!  Love the Allenissimas in floral, they are really stunning and stunning on you.  Mmmm Hot Chicks or Allenissimas?  Would love both, but can only afford one style for now and would need a perfect pedi when wearing the Allenissimas!
> 
> Hope the BF gave you a well deserved foot massage after a night standing in 130mm heels.  Mine usually does!





Kayapo97 said:


> I just don't know how you do it!
> Lovely shoes,
> I hope your BF give your feet a massage






Thanks so much* BirkinLover, dmand, for3v3rz, betty.lee, madisoncouture* & *Kayapo*!!!


I did take a long bath and got a foot rub from my BF afterward....
But I was back wearing my So Kates the very next day!


----------



## stilly

I wore my new Patent Leopard So Kates today. 
I got early access to the new styles off the CL website through their "Sneak Peek" program. They have a half dozen new So Kates for release over the next few months in some very interesting colors and patterns.


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> I wore my new Patent Leopard So Kates today.
> I got early access to the new styles off the CL website through their "Sneak Peek" program. They have a half dozen new So Kates for release over the next few months in some very interesting colors and patterns.




&#128576;&#128576;&#128576;&#128571; 

omg I can't wait to see what else you got. I just found my pigalle follies maxi fiori so I'm kind of done for a little bit.  And lucky you that BF gave you a massage, maybe if I wear mine more DH will give me one too. hmmmm

Also, do you have the PF 120 patent in the pinky? I can't remember if I saw it in the thread. The 35 patent pinkys fit me in neimans so I ordered the maxi fiori in 35 but now I'm truly worried they won't fit and we know how wonderful he boutique return policy is.........


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> I wore my new Patent Leopard So Kates today.
> I got early access to the new styles off the CL website through their "Sneak Peek" program. They have a half dozen new So Kates for release over the next few months in some very interesting colors and patterns.


Amazing leopard print, the light reflection on these are stunning. Do you mind sharing the colors and pattern with us


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My Neptune Python Pigalle 120's. These are the current style Pigalles which aren't my favorite but this color in python is irresistible.



Beautiful outfit! Did  you have to size up for the new pigalles?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I wore my Maxi Fiori Allenissima 130's to a party last night.
> I landed up standing much of the night and my ankles were killing me by the time I got home...:cry:



They look super hot and super painful to stand in. How many hours were you in those?


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I wore my new Patent Leopard So Kates today.
> I got early access to the new styles off the CL website through their "Sneak Peek" program. They have a half dozen new So Kates for release over the next few months in some very interesting colors and patterns.



love those patent leopard ones, adorable.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> I wore my new Patent Leopard So Kates today.
> I got early access to the new styles off the CL website through their "Sneak Peek" program. They have a half dozen new So Kates for release over the next few months in some very interesting colors and patterns.


Stilly, whenever you have some time can u do a comparison photo of SK Vernis Mouchette, SK Leopard Print Suede and Your New Addition.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> I wore my new Patent Leopard So Kates today.
> I got early access to the new styles off the CL website through their "Sneak Peek" program. They have a half dozen new So Kates for release over the next few months in some very interesting colors and patterns.


I think I love these even more than in the 'fur' version. Fabulous! (And how cool are you to get the early access preview special?!?)


----------



## Maxl

engineerinheels said:


> Love the anklet. I love how So Kates / Pigalles show toe cleavage enough that you can see a toe ring!
> 
> And *OMG *giggles00, those Hot Chicks and your plaid skirt, I would rock an outfit just like that (from my very little time here, we could totally be high heel best friends!). So stylish. *If *I can find them, definitely going to try to wear these out. I prefer to wear my designers out! Scratching the bottoms is worth it



It seems you like anklets and toerings. Then you should try out an anklet with link to a toering. asos.com offers some different styles for less money. Those looks pretty good! I´ve bought some for my wife yet.


----------



## Maxl

engineerinheels said:


> Love the anklet. I love how So Kates / Pigalles show toe cleavage enough that you can see a toe ring!
> 
> And *OMG *giggles00, those Hot Chicks and your plaid skirt, I would rock an outfit just like that (from my very little time here, we could totally be high heel best friends!). So stylish. *If *I can find them, definitely going to try to wear these out. I prefer to wear my designers out! Scratching the bottoms is worth it



It seems you like anklets and toerings. Then you should try out an anklet with link to a toering. asos.com offers some different styles for less money. Those looks pretty good! I´ve bought some for my wife yet.
By the way: I love all your loubis, esp. your Hot Chicks. And that you wear them on street an not only for special occasion. And wear them with toering and anklet.


----------



## stilly

Thanks *Maxi*. I actually have one of the anklets with toe chain but it doesn't seem to fit that well. I thought I took some pics of it a while back...


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Beautiful outfit! Did  you have to size up for the new pigalles?




Thanks *Lav*. I didn't size up unfortunately and they're pretty tight...


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> I think I love these even more than in the 'fur' version. Fabulous! (And how cool are you to get the early access preview special?!?)




Thanks *dmand*!
I have the pony fur leopards as well but these are a little more practical for regular wear.


Yeah they're giving the frequent buyers early access to the new styles. They did this a few seasons ago as well. Its a nice perk!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> They look super hot and super painful to stand in. How many hours were you in those?




Thanks *Lav!*
I went about 5 hours in them...sitting intermittently as my feet and ankles started to feel it. They're actually better than a lot of other heels I have to stand in...


----------



## stilly

betty.lee said:


> &#128576;&#128576;&#128576;&#128571;
> 
> omg I can't wait to see what else you got. I just found my pigalle follies maxi fiori so I'm kind of done for a little bit.  And lucky you that BF gave you a massage, maybe if I wear mine more DH will give me one too. hmmmm
> 
> Also, do you have the PF 120 patent in the pinky? I can't remember if I saw it in the thread. The 35 patent pinkys fit me in neimans so I ordered the maxi fiori in 35 but now I'm truly worried they won't fit and we know how wonderful he boutique return policy is.........




Thanks* betty.lee*!


I don't have the PF 120's in Pinky...I missed out on them. I did go up one full size on my PF 120's though.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> love those patent leopard ones, adorable.




Thanks *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Amazing leopard print, the light reflection on these are stunning. Do you mind sharing the colors and pattern with us





Thanks so much BirkinLover!


The new SK patterns are hard to describe. They actually just released a few more pairs today. I'll look them up and post.


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> Thanks* betty.lee*!
> 
> 
> I don't have the PF 120's in Pinky...I missed out on them. I did go up one full size on my PF 120's though.




good to know! thanks stilly!


----------



## for3v3rz

Stilly I want to show you this. You inspired me with this idea of using Gaffers tape. I hate when the whites are showing. Now they don't. Thank you.

 Before



After


----------



## label24

Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Maxl

stilly said:


> Thanks *Maxi*. I actually have one of the anklets with toe chain but it doesn't seem to fit that well. I thought I took some pics of it a while back...



Yes I know! 
But I wanted to address the post to "engineersinheels" 
Sorry for abusing your thread therefor.
(And sorry for wroting my post twice. Is it possible to cancel one of them?)


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Thanks so much BirkinLover!
> 
> 
> The new SK patterns are hard to describe. They actually just released a few more pairs today. I'll look them up and post.


They are gorgeous.  I just preordered the tie-dye patent SKs and the tricolor eel SKs.  My first SKs, so not sure if I'll be able to walk in them and keep them.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Thanks so much BirkinLover!
> 
> 
> The new SK patterns are hard to describe. They actually just released a few more pairs today. I'll look them up and post.



Thank you Stilly, venture unto the website and I saw many patterns and design. It's a beautiful collection  for the Spring Summer 2015. 



PurseACold said:


> They are gorgeous.  I just preordered the tie-dye patent SKs and the tricolor eel SKs.  My first SKs, so not sure if I'll be able to walk in them and keep them.


 
We all get sucker into preorder for CL  spring summer collection 2015


----------



## M00

for3v3rz said:


> Stilly I want to show you this. You inspired me with this idea of using Gaffers tape. I hate when the whites are showing. Now they don't. Thank you.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 2799588
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 2799591


Omg that looks great. Can you let me know where you bought it from? I want to do this for all of my loubs now :girlwhack:


----------



## M00

stilly said:


> I wore my new Patent Leopard So Kates today.
> I got early access to the new styles off the CL website through their "Sneak Peek" program. They have a half dozen new So Kates for release over the next few months in some very interesting colors and patterns.


Omg Stilly, patent + leopard = I want it. They are so sexy on you :urock:


----------



## for3v3rz

M00 said:


> Omg that looks great. Can you let me know where you bought it from? I want to do this for all of my loubs now :girlwhack:



I got it from Amazon. I'll PM you the link.


----------



## M00

for3v3rz said:


> I got it from Amazon. I'll PM you the link.


Thanks


----------



## BattyBugs

Stilly, you continue to add gorgeous CLs to your collection. Love them!


----------



## BattyBugs

Stilly, you continue to add gorgeous shoes to your collection. Love them!


----------



## Christchrist

Gosh I hope I warm up to so kate. It's a ***** to me


----------



## BirkinLover77

Christchrist said:


> Gosh I hope I warm up to so kate. It's a ***** to me


CC you and Stilly both have the most amazing CL collection and are true shoe lovers of the brand and I get inspiration from you ladies in choosing many on my collection.


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> I wore my new Patent Leopard So Kates today.
> I got early access to the new styles off the CL website through their "Sneak Peek" program. They have a half dozen new So Kates for release over the next few months in some very interesting colors and patterns.





betty.lee said:


> &#128576;&#128576;&#128576;&#128571;
> 
> omg I can't wait to see what else you got. I just found my pigalle follies maxi fiori so I'm kind of done for a little bit.  And lucky you that BF gave you a massage, maybe if I wear mine more DH will give me one too. hmmmm
> 
> Also, do you have the PF 120 patent in the pinky? I can't remember if I saw it in the thread. The 35 patent pinkys fit me in neimans so I ordered the maxi fiori in 35 but now I'm truly worried they won't fit and we know how wonderful he boutique return policy is.........



I'm in Las Vegas right now, got a chance to scope out shoes at Neiman Marcus, Saks, Barneys.  Checked out the 2 CL boutiques..nothing found at Palazzo, but I scored a black suede Pigalle Follies 120 at Caesars Palace boutique!  I was lusting after this particular shoe in my size, but their box had mis-matched sizes!?  Somehow they "straightened it out", so I bought them IMMEDIATELY.

I'm a happy camper.

Went to mega-upscale Crystal Mall (in new 12 billion $$ City Center), just filled with high-end shops.  Fendi, Balenciaga, Jimmy Choo, Tom Ford, YSL, Robert Cavelli, Chanel, etc.  Jimmy Choo boutique once again IMPRESSED, like their Rodeo Drive boutique.  Big professionally done displays, the female SA was so nice/helpful.  She used to work the designer depts at Nordstrom.

I scored a wool long ivory coat at Nordstrom designer dept, $228 (regularly $399).  There were 40% off sales at Saks and Nordstrom.  Dillards had an extra 40% off 50% discounted items, I scored a couple of black shirred mini-skirts.  Saks had some killer deals, I'm going back today for a 2nd round..mostly looking.  There was this lace dress for $220..regularly $600 (!!).  There was a sizing issue (possibly too small), so I have to take a second look at it.  An elderly (knowledgable) female SA told me these sale items will go an EXTRA 25% off on Black Friday (Thanksgiving).  So, I will just "gamble" my wish-list items are still around..then call on Black Friday to order them over-the-phone.  Shipping is only $15...combined items (as many as you want).  Saks CC holders get free shipping!

I will post pics when I get home.  It was a good work trip, made a BIG effort (major sleep deprivation).  Buying good clothes at good prices is a NICE way to "chill out".

Stilly, I found a 5" CL slingback ($1K pricepoint) in a SZ 40 at Shoein..upscale shoe-store at Wynn casino.  Black kid leather, holes all-along-the-top with, short-toe w/cleavage.  An exceptional quality shoe, which explains the $1k price-point.  Shoein does sales around Xmas, so you may be able to get this discounted from $1K.  They also have that WONDERFUL Mandolina (short-toe 5" ankle bootie), the version with gold sheer mesh (black body) in a SZ 40, priced at $1500.  I tried them on..too small!!  You probably would LOVE this shoe!  Wynn has several high-end boutiques all along a row.  Across the street from Palazzo and Venetian (they are "connected"), which has a large shopping mall.  Which includes a CL boutique, plus the Barneys dept store.  Latter was a REAL DISAPPOINTMENT..shoe-selection was poor.

Across the street ("The Strip" aka Las Vegas Blvd) is the main mall called Fashion Mall.  Pretty nice store, incl Neiman Marcus, Macys, Dillards (see above extra 40% off already 50% discounted items), Nordstrom.  The designer dept in Nordstrom was IMPRESSIVE (with quality SAs), saw some really quality items on sale (40% off).  Had a lengthy conversation with a female SA, we had a lot in common.  Dillards SA were also well-trained, helpful.

I DID see an interesting 5" heel at Caesar's CL boutique.  Mesh overlay of a solid material..got a pic before the nasty security guard (what?!) banned me from any further pics.  It was either So Kate or Pigalle Follies 120.

They had a "So Nail" 5" pump, basically a So Kate which had gold embossments all over the shoe!


----------



## stilly

for3v3rz said:


> Stilly I want to show you this. You inspired me with this idea of using Gaffers tape. I hate when the whites are showing. Now they don't. Thank you.
> 
> Before
> View attachment 2799588
> 
> 
> After
> View attachment 2799591




Those look great *for3v3rz*!!!


----------



## stilly

M00 said:


> Omg Stilly, patent + leopard = I want it. They are so sexy on you :urock:





BattyBugs said:


> Stilly, you continue to add gorgeous CLs to your collection. Love them!





BirkinLover77 said:


> CC you and Stilly both have the most amazing CL collection and are true shoe lovers of the brand and I get inspiration from you ladies in choosing many on my collection.




Thanks so much *M00, Batty* & *BirkinLover*!!!


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> I'm in Las Vegas right now, got a chance to scope out shoes at Neiman Marcus, Saks, Barneys.  Checked out the 2 CL boutiques..nothing found at Palazzo, but I scored a black suede Pigalle Follies 120 at Caesars Palace boutique!  I was lusting after this particular shoe in my size, but their box had mis-matched sizes!?  Somehow they "straightened it out", so I bought them IMMEDIATELY.
> 
> I'm a happy camper.
> 
> Went to mega-upscale Crystal Mall (in new 12 billion $$ City Center), just filled with high-end shops.  Fendi, Balenciaga, Jimmy Choo, Tom Ford, YSL, Robert Cavelli, Chanel, etc.  Jimmy Choo boutique once again IMPRESSED, like their Rodeo Drive boutique.  Big professionally done displays, the female SA was so nice/helpful.  She used to work the designer depts at Nordstrom.
> 
> I scored a wool long ivory coat at Nordstrom designer dept, $228 (regularly $399).  There were 40% off sales at Saks and Nordstrom.  Dillards had an extra 40% off 50% discounted items, I scored a couple of black shirred mini-skirts.  Saks had some killer deals, I'm going back today for a 2nd round..mostly looking.  There was this lace dress for $220..regularly $600 (!!).  There was a sizing issue (possibly too small), so I have to take a second look at it.  An elderly (knowledgable) female SA told me these sale items will go an EXTRA 25% off on Black Friday (Thanksgiving).  So, I will just "gamble" my wish-list items are still around..then call on Black Friday to order them over-the-phone.  Shipping is only $15...combined items (as many as you want).  Saks CC holders get free shipping!
> 
> I will post pics when I get home.  It was a good work trip, made a BIG effort (major sleep deprivation).  Buying good clothes at good prices is a NICE way to "chill out".
> 
> Stilly, I found a 5" CL slingback ($1K pricepoint) in a SZ 40 at Shoein..upscale shoe-store at Wynn casino.  Black kid leather, holes all-along-the-top with, short-toe w/cleavage.  An exceptional quality shoe, which explains the $1k price-point.  Shoein does sales around Xmas, so you may be able to get this discounted from $1K.  They also have that WONDERFUL Mandolina (short-toe 5" ankle bootie), the version with gold sheer mesh (black body) in a SZ 40, priced at $1500.  I tried them on..too small!!  You probably would LOVE this shoe!  Wynn has several high-end boutiques all along a row.  Across the street from Palazzo and Venetian (they are "connected"), which has a large shopping mall.  Which includes a CL boutique, plus the Barneys dept store.  Latter was a REAL DISAPPOINTMENT..shoe-selection was poor.
> 
> Across the street ("The Strip" aka Las Vegas Blvd) is the main mall called Fashion Mall.  Pretty nice store, incl Neiman Marcus, Macys, Dillards (see above extra 40% off already 50% discounted items), Nordstrom.  The designer dept in Nordstrom was IMPRESSIVE (with quality SAs), saw some really quality items on sale (40% off).  Had a lengthy conversation with a female SA, we had a lot in common.  Dillards SA were also well-trained, helpful.
> 
> I DID see an interesting 5" heel at Caesar's CL boutique.  Mesh overlay of a solid material..got a pic before the nasty security guard (what?!) banned me from any further pics.  It was either So Kate or Pigalle Follies 120.
> 
> They had a "So Nail" 5" pump, basically a So Kate which had gold embossments all over the shoe!




That sounds like quite an excursion *gigs*!
I do love shopping the boutiques in Vegas.
Congrats on the Suede Pigalle Follies!


I've seen the mesh CL's and decided to hold off for now.
I already have a few pairs of SK's and Follies on pre-order so I'm trying to show the tinyest bit of restraint...


----------



## stilly

Casual Friday...Black Kid SK's, skinnys and a navy blazer...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Casual Friday...Black Kid SK's, skinnys and a navy blazer...


You look Hot!!! Rocking the outfit with Fabulous SK in black


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, whenever you have some time can u do a comparison photo of SK Vernis Mouchette, SK Leopard Print Suede and Your New Addition.




Here's some pics of the 3 styles together *BirkinLover*.


From the 1st pic, from left to right, Leopard Pony Fur, Patent Vernis Mouchette & the new Patent Leopard. The opposite order for the last 2 pics.


If I had to choose one, I would pick the Leopard Pony Fur since they're the most unique. If you're going to wear them a lot however, I would choose one of the other two which are more practical for frequent wear. You can't go wrong with any of the three however.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Here's some pics of the 3 styles together *BirkinLover*.
> 
> 
> From the 1st pic, from left to right, Leopard Pony Fur, Patent Vernis Mouchette & the new Patent Leopard. The opposite order for the last 2 pics.
> 
> 
> If I had to choose one, I would pick the Leopard Pony Fur since they're the most unique. If you're going to wear them a lot however, I would choose one of the other two which are more practical for frequent wear. You can't go wrong with any of the three however.


Thank you love for the comparison photos very beautiful, love them all but the Vernis mochette is still my favorite and it stand out in the photo. I love the leopard in both print suede and patent and will get the patent to complete my leopard adventure, giving me option to rotate my SK


----------



## west of the sun

i don't know how you do it, you make kid leather so stylish! I always considered it to be the lesser cousin of patent until I saw you wearing them


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Here's some pics of the 3 styles together *BirkinLover*.
> 
> 
> From the 1st pic, from left to right, Leopard Pony Fur, Patent Vernis Mouchette & the new Patent Leopard. The opposite order for the last 2 pics.
> 
> 
> If I had to choose one, I would pick the Leopard Pony Fur since they're the most unique. If you're going to wear them a lot however, I would choose one of the other two which are more practical for frequent wear. You can't go wrong with any of the three however.



I just saw a SK Vernis Mouchette at the Shoein boutique (Wynn casino in Las Vegas).  This store has aggressive sales around Xmas, so any of you gals might want to "hit them up" if they have your size.  They didn't have mine.

The Vernis Mouchette is just LOVELY!  I have an older Pigalle 120 (scultpured cureved heel, with tiny heel tips like the SK) in gold leopard, totally TDF (to die for).  Also have the same thing in blue-leopard (so dark, it looks like black-patent from far away).  The patent Leopard is also VERY tempting!

I got some cool leopard "skinned" outfits (dress and blouse, DKNYC = Donna Karan NYC) at Macy's .. mega 25% off entire order, on top of extra 30% off few rounds of markdowns).  I wore it with my Love Me 120 and Pigalle Follies 120 at the Palazzo, to "chill out" after hard productive work week.  With a Nanette Lepore long coat (my fave!!).  I got some side-glances from both men and women alike.

I think Macy's will have ANOTHER mega sale .. 20% off this coming weekend (in store, after 5pm on Sat or Sun).

I'm beginning to "warm up" to the leopard and "camoflauge" skinned outfits, where the Vernis Mouchette would be a great match!  I'm pretty much a "classics" type of fan, with willingness for some "modern twist".  Good example is the Pigalle 120 evolution:

1) sculptured "curved heel"
curves towards front, heel-tip VERY thin (like So Kate heel). Classic French heel  .. Christian Louboutin is French after all!

2) Decollette heel
less of frontwards curve (as in above), thinner at top.  My FAVE Pigalle 120 style, I have it in magenta-patent and wine-velvet (OMG!! thick fur, not a suede)

3) modern "straight heel"
heel goes "straight down", it's the standard for other Pigalle related styles (Love Me 120, Cross Piga, Halte, Lova 120, etc).  It's a VERY NICE look, initially I wasn't so excited about it.


----------



## stilly

west of the sun said:


> i don't know how you do it, you make kid leather so stylish! I always considered it to be the lesser cousin of patent until I saw you wearing them




Thanks *west of the sun*!
I wear the patents so much its nice the wear the kids for a more casual look.


----------



## stilly

With so much discussion, I had to wear the Leopard Pony Fur So Kates today. They're actually made of real "fur"...little individual hairs...fur! Its crazy until you see them in person. So fuzzy cute!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Gorgeous as always, Stilly!


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> With so much discussion, I had to wear the Leopard Pony Fur So Kates today. They're actually made of real "fur"...little individual hairs...fur! Its crazy until you see them in person. So fuzzy cute!




I just love these. I'm so glad I bought them. I think leopard is just a great basic and leopard and fur. OMG. it's all over. hAhAhaha. 

they look stunning on you as always dearie!


----------



## betty.lee

giggles00 said:


> I just saw a SK Vernis Mouchette at the Shoein boutique (Wynn casino in Las Vegas).  This store has aggressive sales around Xmas, so any of you gals might want to "hit them up" if they have your size.  They didn't have mine.
> 
> The Vernis Mouchette is just LOVELY!  I have an older Pigalle 120 (scultpured cureved heel, with tiny heel tips like the SK) in gold leopard, totally TDF (to die for).  Also have the same thing in blue-leopard (so dark, it looks like black-patent from far away).  The patent Leopard is also VERY tempting!
> 
> I got some cool leopard "skinned" outfits (dress and blouse, DKNYC = Donna Karan NYC) at Macy's .. mega 25% off entire order, on top of extra 30% off few rounds of markdowns).  I wore it with my Love Me 120 and Pigalle Follies 120 at the Palazzo, to "chill out" after hard productive work week.  With a Nanette Lepore long coat (my fave!!).  I got some side-glances from both men and women alike.
> 
> I think Macy's will have ANOTHER mega sale .. 20% off this coming weekend (in store, after 5pm on Sat or Sun).
> 
> I'm beginning to "warm up" to the leopard and "camoflauge" skinned outfits, where the Vernis Mouchette would be a great match!  I'm pretty much a "classics" type of fan, with willingness for some "modern twist".  Good example is the Pigalle 120 evolution:
> 
> 1) sculptured "curved heel"
> curves towards front, heel-tip VERY thin (like So Kate heel). Classic French heel  .. Christian Louboutin is French after all!
> 
> 2) Decollette heel
> less of frontwards curve (as in above), thinner at top.  My FAVE Pigalle 120 style, I have it in magenta-patent and wine-velvet (OMG!! thick fur, not a suede)
> 
> 3) modern "straight heel"
> heel goes "straight down", it's the standard for other Pigalle related styles (Love Me 120, Cross Piga, Halte, Lova 120, etc).  It's a VERY NICE look, initially I wasn't so excited about it.




Come on Gigs. I wanna stalk a thread of yours too &#128536;


----------



## for3v3rz

stilly said:


> With so much discussion, I had to wear the Leopard Pony Fur So Kates today. They're actually made of real "fur"...little individual hairs...fur! Its crazy until you see them in person. So fuzzy cute!



Lovely. Mine has a bare spot. I get the most compliment wearing it.


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> With so much discussion, I had to wear the Leopard Pony Fur So Kates today. They're actually made of real "fur"...little individual hairs...fur! Its crazy until you see them in person. So fuzzy cute!



SO..AWESOME!!  I think this is your best outfit ever..you NAILED IT!!

It's my kinda style, conservative look.  Skirt hemline just above knee, jacket (with slight peplum).  The laid back colors (light tan jacket, brown skirt), GREAT combo with the brown (dark & light) of the pony-hair So Kate!

I want to build an outfit like this. I already have a yellow leopard Pigalle 120 (sculptured heel), and wine-velvet Pigalle 120.  Latter looks like a dark brown, with THICK "shag rug" type of hair, but I believe your Pony Hair "hairs" are longer.  See Gwen Stefani pic, she's wearing the yellow-leopard (modern "straight heel"), mine is curved sculptured heel (early Pigalle 120 version).

 I have a light-tan jacket (longer than yours), with lace covered lapels..my FAVE!  I do have a brown pleated skirt (that flares out).  So, I can immediately "copy" your outfit.  I will post pics later..on my way out for a "shopping trip" (still recovering from last weeks mega work program)

Keep up the good work!

You ROCK..


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> With so much discussion, I had to wear the Leopard Pony Fur So Kates today. They're actually made of real "fur"...little individual hairs...fur! Its crazy until you see them in person. So fuzzy cute!


Looking beautiful with the fab SK in Leopard print Love Mine. It's fall so we all love the leopard print to complement any outfit


----------



## PurseACold

giggles00 said:


> SO..AWESOME!!  I think this is your best outfit ever..you NAILED IT!!
> 
> It's my kinda style, conservative look.  Skirt hemline just above knee, jacket (with slight peplum).  The laid back colors (light tan jacket, brown skirt), GREAT combo with the brown (dark & light) of the pony-hair So Kate!
> 
> I want to build an outfit like this. I already have a yellow leopard Pigalle 120 (sculptured heel), and wine-velvet Pigalle 120.  Latter looks like a dark brown, with THICK "shag rug" type of hair, but I believe your Pony Hair "hairs" are longer.  See Gwen Stefani pic, she's wearing the yellow-leopard (modern "straight heel"), mine is curved sculptured heel (early Pigalle 120 version).
> 
> I have a light-tan jacket (longer than yours), with lace covered lapels..my FAVE!  I do have a brown pleated skirt (that flares out).  So, I can immediately "copy" your outfit.  I will post pics later..on my way out for a "shopping trip" (still recovering from last weeks mega work program)
> 
> Keep up the good work!
> 
> You ROCK..


Jealous. I want velvet Piggies so badly!


----------



## giggles00

PurseACold said:


> Jealous. I want velvet Piggies so badly!



I missed out on the various red colored Pigalle 120, just negligence on my part.  Dark red, Rose Matador, berry color, Fuchsia (my fave!!).

So, I've got a bit of jealous feeling as well.  Oh well, it's Ebay stalking for me..


----------



## PurseACold

giggles00 said:


> I missed out on the various red colored Pigalle 120, just negligence on my part.  Dark red, Rose Matador, berry color, Fuchsia (my fave!!).
> 
> So, I've got a bit of jealous feeling as well.  Oh well, it's Ebay stalking for me..


Good luck with the eBay stalking.  I've found 3 of my UHG Loubis in the past few months after looking for them for years. I'm going to start a collection thread today and show off some of them


----------



## nmdl

stilly said:


> With so much discussion, I had to wear the Leopard Pony Fur So Kates today. They're actually made of real "fur"...little individual hairs...fur! Its crazy until you see them in person. So fuzzy cute!


  how nice


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Thanks *dmand*!
> I have the pony fur leopards as well but these are a little more practical for regular wear.
> 
> 
> Yeah they're giving the frequent buyers early access to the new styles. They did this a few seasons ago as well. Its a nice perk!


I tried desperately to get the pony fur but they wouldn't ship it to Australia :no-good: (story of my life) so I had to 'settle' for the striped pony fur style. I'm surprised to love the patent so much I think I might give it a go as a condolence/back-up optionor perhaps continue to stalk ebay in the hopes of getting lucky for the pony fur version...


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> With so much discussion, I had to wear the Leopard Pony Fur So Kates today. They're actually made of real "fur"...little individual hairs...fur! Its crazy until you see them in person. So fuzzy cute!


Having seen these again, my love has been re-ignited! So torn!! Would love your sage advice on what to do, Stilly. I'm able to obtain the leopard patent, but I think in my heart of hearts I prefer the pony hair style, though think I'm really going to struggle to secure them in Australia (and I do have the beautiful striped pony hair style). Should I go for the patent or hold off and try to find the elusive pony hair&#8230;? Thanks, as always, for your guidance!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Casual Friday...Black Kid SK's, skinnys and a navy blazer...


May I just say, you are THE coolest chick ever?!? You rock this casual chic look so hard. I don't think I've ever seen you in pants before, and while I miss those killer legs, this just rocks.


----------



## dmand2

BirkinLover77 said:


> Thank you love for the comparison photos very beautiful, love them all but the Vernis mochette is still my favorite and it stand out in the photo. I love the leopard in both print suede and patent and will get the patent to complete my leopard adventure, giving me option to rotate my SK


I reiterate your comments of appreciation! However, my heart definitely has a soft spot for the leopard prints. Now I'm just torn between patent versus pony!


----------



## dmand2

dmand2 said:


> Yeah, I was so heartbroken (and a bit grumpy since I'd been assured by the SA to size down) :no-good: Will have to try the 41 and hope your experience means these work for me. They are sooo beautiful!


Devastated to give the update - there was no 41 available for me to try. Meaning NO HOT CHICK for me. :cry: I did manage to secure the Allenissima Maxi Fiori (at a totally ludicrous price!), but my heart and soul needed that damn sexy pair of Hot Chicks and I'm so sad I've missed out. For all those out there lucky enough to have them, put them to good use!!


----------



## dmand2

Hi Stilly. I felt rather chuffed to have been included in the 'sneak peak' too! Are you at all tempted by the Top Vague?


----------



## TinaX

stilly said:


> Here's the second pair of So Kates I debated returning a while back but kept.
> Croisade Python So Kates...I love the color pattern on these...its a nice change of pace


I'm debating getting a pair myself...but still on the fence concerning the print  Plus my DBF has the same print in the pik boat shoe men's loubs, so it might be a bit too cheesy to match...haha.

more mod pics in this style/print please! Hoping your ability to rock them will convince me to take the plunge..


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Hi Stilly. I felt rather chuffed to have been included in the 'sneak peak' too! Are you at all tempted by the Top Vague?




Those are a little too flashy for me...and the price is way out there...


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> I reiterate your comments of appreciation! However, my heart definitely has a soft spot for the leopard prints. Now I'm just torn between patent versus pony!




I love leopards as well!!!
The pony has the fuzzy advantage!!!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Devastated to give the update - there was no 41 available for me to try. Meaning NO HOT CHICK for me. :cry: I did manage to secure the Allenissima Maxi Fiori (at a totally ludicrous price!), but my heart and soul needed that damn sexy pair of Hot Chicks and I'm so sad I've missed out. For all those out there lucky enough to have them, put them to good use!!




You can probably find a pair of Hot Chicks on eBay if you're patient and can stomach some of the large mark-ups.


----------



## stilly

betty.lee said:


> I just love these. I'm so glad I bought them. I think leopard is just a great basic and leopard and fur. OMG. it's all over. hAhAhaha.
> 
> they look stunning on you as always dearie!


 


giggles00 said:


> SO..AWESOME!!  I think this is your best outfit ever..you NAILED IT!!
> 
> It's my kinda style, conservative look.  Skirt hemline just above knee, jacket (with slight peplum).  The laid back colors (light tan jacket, brown skirt), GREAT combo with the brown (dark & light) of the pony-hair So Kate!
> 
> I want to build an outfit like this. I already have a yellow leopard Pigalle 120 (sculptured heel), and wine-velvet Pigalle 120.  Latter looks like a dark brown, with THICK "shag rug" type of hair, but I believe your Pony Hair "hairs" are longer.  See Gwen Stefani pic, she's wearing the yellow-leopard (modern "straight heel"), mine is curved sculptured heel (early Pigalle 120 version).
> 
> I have a light-tan jacket (longer than yours), with lace covered lapels..my FAVE!  I do have a brown pleated skirt (that flares out).  So, I can immediately "copy" your outfit.  I will post pics later..on my way out for a "shopping trip" (still recovering from last weeks mega work program)
> 
> Keep up the good work!
> 
> You ROCK..


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Looking beautiful with the fab SK in Leopard print Love Mine. It's fall so we all love the leopard print to complement any outfit


 


JetSetGo! said:


> Gorgeous as always, Stilly!




Thanks so much *betty.lee, gigs, BirkinLover* & *Jet*!!!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Having seen these again, my love has been re-ignited! So torn!! Would love your sage advice on what to do, Stilly. I'm able to obtain the leopard patent, but I think in my heart of hearts I prefer the pony hair style, though think I'm really going to struggle to secure them in Australia (and I do have the beautiful striped pony hair style). Should I go for the patent or hold off and try to find the elusive pony hair? Thanks, as always, for your guidance!


 
I say wait for the Pony Fur! They're gorgeous...but really meant for only occasional wear.


Aren't the Striped Pony Furs and Leopard Pony Furs the same fur just dyed differently?
If so, why wouldn't they let you import the Leopard Pony Furs!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> May I just say, you are THE coolest chick ever?!? You rock this casual chic look so hard. I don't think I've ever seen you in pants before, and while I miss those killer legs, this just rocks.




You're so sweet *dmand*...


----------



## stilly

for3v3rz said:


> Lovely. Mine has a bare spot. I get the most compliment wearing it.




A bare spot...that's so sad...
I only wear mine occasionally trying to avoid just that...


----------



## stilly

Lest some of you think my Pigalles are going ignored, here are my White Spike Piggies with a light blue chenille fuzzy dress and cardi...


----------



## stilly

More Sox!!!


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Lest some of you think my Pigalles are going ignored, here are my White Spike Piggies with a light blue chenille fuzzy dress and cardi...


I love white in the fall/winter, and you've made these gorgeous shoes look just right with a perfect outfit. I love the look! You've inspired me to haul my white Piggies out of the closet for a fall outing :snowballs:


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Lest some of you think my Pigalles are going ignored, here are my White Spike Piggies with a light blue chenille fuzzy dress and cardi...



Beautiful and I love your Pigalle  Spikes in White. It is one of CL iconic pumps that I love in the 120mm verses the 100mm Pigalle follies in the new collection, all black great but 100mm still debating 



stilly said:


> More Sox!!!



You are full of life and can pull off this look, me on the other hand too scared to go there with this look but you look amazing


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Those are a little too flashy for me...and the price is way out there...


I've only seen them online and I was attracted to their similarity to the Hot Chick with the scalloping and found the leather detail and embellishments kind of cool without being too OTT. However, I definitely agree they are on the high high end of the price range!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> I love leopards as well!!!
> The pony has the fuzzy advantage!!!


I totally agree! I was desperate to buy them and jumped on the chance when they first came out, but so upset when they wouldn't ship to Australia so I 'settled' for the striped pony style. As a fallback, I just tried ordering the patent style - and now they will not send them to Australia!! :no-good: WTF?!? You US ladies don't know how lucky you are. I think I need to plan a retail holiday and stock up on all my goodies - the problem is timing it with the release of pieces I want...


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> You can probably find a pair of Hot Chicks on eBay if you're patient and can stomach some of the large mark-ups.


I am stalking it daily like a cheetah! (But also not overly hopefulor patient  .)


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> I say wait for the Pony Fur! They're gorgeous...but really meant for only occasional wear.
> 
> 
> Aren't the Striped Pony Furs and Leopard Pony Furs the same fur just dyed differently?
> If so, why wouldn't they let you import the Leopard Pony Furs!


See my earlier post where I've discovered they now will not even send me the patent(!), so I definitely will continue my hunt for the elusive leopard pony hair (along with my must have Hot Chicks). 

And thank you - I felt it was totally ludicrous too that they would send the striped pony but not the leopard print. No one could give me a decent explanation as to why one was acceptable for international shipping and the other was not. 

I have to say, CL sure makes it hard to buy their products, especially for those of us unfortunate enough to reside in Australia (and no doubt other more remote places). If I weren't so in love, I wouldn't persist with the fervour I do...


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> You're so sweet *dmand*...


Just call 'em like I see 'em.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Lest some of you think my Pigalles are going ignored, here are my White Spike Piggies with a light blue chenille fuzzy dress and cardi...


I love these on you! I was really uninspired by the white spikes online, but styled on you, they really come to life and walk that really cool line between edgy and sophisticated.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> More Sox!!!


You rox the sox  and the whole ensemble just looks fab!


----------



## dmand2

Hey Stilly (and all). In the 'Sneak Peak' of the SS15 collection, I saw the new Pervenche in the Iriza Patent and the So Kate kid leather. Initially, it was love at first sight since it appeared this was a new shade a purple, which is my must have colour (I adore my SK violet water snakes and purple suedes). However, other images seem somewhat bluer in tone and my neptune and curacao cover that need for me (at least for now).

Have you have the benefit of seeing this in the flesh or getting a better feel for whether Pervenche is a purple or blue colour?

Thanks!!


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> More Sox!!!



Love the socks look Stilly


----------



## stilly

PurseACold said:


> I love white in the fall/winter, and you've made these gorgeous shoes look just right with a perfect outfit. I love the look! You've inspired me to haul my white Piggies out of the closet for a fall outing :snowballs:


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful and I love your Pigalle  Spikes in White. It is one of CL iconic pumps that I love in the 120mm verses the 100mm Pigalle follies in the new collection, all black great but 100mm still debating
> 
> 
> 
> You are full of life and can pull off this look, me on the other hand too scared to go there with this look but you look amazing


 


dmand2 said:


> I love these on you! I was really uninspired by the white spikes online, but styled on you, they really come to life and walk that really cool line between edgy and sophisticated.


 


dmand2 said:


> You rox the sox  and the whole ensemble just looks fab!


 


shoes4ever said:


> Love the socks look Stilly






Thanks so much *PurseACold*, *BirkinLover, dmand* & *shoes4ever*!!!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> See my earlier post where I've discovered they now will not even send me the patent(!), so I definitely will continue my hunt for the elusive leopard pony hair (along with my must have Hot Chicks).
> 
> And thank you - I felt it was totally ludicrous too that they would send the striped pony but not the leopard print. No one could give me a decent explanation as to why one was acceptable for international shipping and the other was not.
> 
> I have to say, CL sure makes it hard to buy their products, especially for those of us unfortunate enough to reside in Australia (and no doubt other more remote places). If I weren't so in love, I wouldn't persist with the fervour I do...




I can't imagine that the Pony Furs are made out of any exotic animal fur so its odd that they won't let you import them.  You'll love the Patent Leopards though!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Hey Stilly (and all). In the 'Sneak Peak' of the SS15 collection, I saw the new Pervenche in the Iriza Patent and the So Kate kid leather. Initially, it was love at first sight since it appeared this was a new shade a purple, which is my must have colour (I adore my SK violet water snakes and purple suedes). However, other images seem somewhat bluer in tone and my neptune and curacao cover that need for me (at least for now).
> 
> Have you have the benefit of seeing this in the flesh or getting a better feel for whether Pervenche is a purple or blue colour?
> 
> Thanks!!


 

The Pervenche So Kates are more of a lilac or lavender color than a pure blue or purple. They look more like a royal blue in these pics but they're more purplish in person. I thought they were a nice change pace so I couldn't resist...


----------



## stilly

TinaX said:


> I'm debating getting a pair myself...but still on the fence concerning the print  Plus my DBF has the same print in the pik boat shoe men's loubs, so it might be a bit too cheesy to match...haha.
> 
> more mod pics in this style/print please! Hoping your ability to rock them will convince me to take the plunge..


 


I think I'll wear them this weekend and take some pics *TinaX*.
I almost returned them but I love python and the print is certainly unique.


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> I totally agree! I was desperate to buy them and jumped on the chance when they first came out, but so upset when they wouldn't ship to Australia so I 'settled' for the striped pony style. As a fallback, I just tried ordering the patent style - and now they will not send them to Australia!! :no-good: WTF?!? You US ladies don't know how lucky you are. I think I need to plan a retail holiday and stock up on all my goodies - the problem is timing it with the release of pieces I want...




*dmand* - It looks like Barneys New York has the Leopard Pony Fur So Kates in various sizes and it says they ship to Australia. It might be worth checking out. Is it the CL website that won't ship you the So Kates?


----------



## stilly

TinaX said:


> I'm debating getting a pair myself...but still on the fence concerning the print  Plus my DBF has the same print in the pik boat shoe men's loubs, so it might be a bit too cheesy to match...haha.
> 
> more mod pics in this style/print please! Hoping your ability to rock them will convince me to take the plunge..


 


Some more pics of my Python Croisade So Kates from this weekend. I love these a little more each time I wear them...


----------



## betty.lee

stilly in honor of pigalles 10th birthday please do. post of your first


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Some more pics of my Python Croisade So Kates from this weekend. I love these a little more each time I wear them...


You wear SK very beautiful and elegant.  What are your thoughts on the New Hot Chick (pumps) and Hot Wave ( peep toe)? Hmmmm it seems to be a new addition to CL line of shoe heaven. I love the color in the New Hot Chick but prefer it in a Pigalle, Pigalle Follies or So Kate heel height


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Some more pics of my Python Croisade So Kates from this weekend. I love these a little more each time I wear them...


That's a great look, stilly! Shoes that grow on you are the best, maybe even better than the ones you love from the start. (That's exactly how I feel about my new Viennanas. After not liking them much at first, I'm now obsessed and want to wear them with everything.)


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

Stilly, help me! 

I'm sure it's mentioned somewhere in here, but I'm having trouble tracking down my answer.  I've also spent some time on the sizing thread, and haven't found an answer.  I also posted there this morning, and haven't gotten a response.  What I'm wondering is: how does the size of the 2012 (or so) Pigalle (not Plato) 120, patent leather, compare to the new 2014 redesigned identical shoe?  I wear a 36.5 in the old one.  They're perfect and so comfortable.  I bought a new pair in the same size, but they're very tight and uncomfortable.  I don't remember if the original pair was that tight before I broke them in.

Should I keep my 36.5, or size up .5?  Neiman's is holding a pair, in case I decide to size up.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## betty.lee

PurseACold said:


> That's a great look, stilly! Shoes that grow on you are the best, maybe even better than the ones you love from the start. (That's exactly how I feel about my new Viennanas. After not liking them much at first, I'm now obsessed and want to wear them with everything.)



I didn't like the Viennanas much at first too. They weren't much to look at when not modeled but after I saw a couple mod shots I was convinced!


----------



## Christina2

MissMeggiebeth said:


> Stilly, help me!
> 
> I'm sure it's mentioned somewhere in here, but I'm having trouble tracking down my answer.  I've also spent some time on the sizing thread, and haven't found an answer.  I also posted there this morning, and haven't gotten a response.  What I'm wondering is: how does the size of the 2012 (or so) Pigalle (not Plato) 120, patent leather, compare to the new 2014 redesigned identical shoe?  I wear a 36.5 in the old one.  They're perfect and so comfortable.  I bought a new pair in the same size, but they're very tight and uncomfortable.  I don't remember if the original pair was that tight before I broke them in.
> 
> Should I keep my 36.5, or size up .5?  Neiman's is holding a pair, in case I decide to size up.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I did the same thing size wise. You should keep the 36.5 The new pigalles also stretch with wear. To me there is nothing worse than heel slippage.
Christina


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> The Pervenche So Kates are more of a lilac or lavender color than a pure blue or purple. They look more like a royal blue in these pics but they're more purplish in person. I thought they were a nice change pace so I couldn't resist...



OMG..LOVE this shoe!  Did you get it from the Christian Louboutin online website?

But, it's not a sky-blue (on my monitor)..it's more purplish like you say?  Still it's a lovely color.  I ALMOST bought a Pigalle 120 years ago on Ebay, but I stupidly didn't "pull the trigger".  I still regret this "miss".

I like dark colors -- black, brown, wine.  I also LOVE red, fuchsia (hot pink).  Blue is also a *love* of mine.  I DO have a patent-magenta Pigalle 120 (Decollette heel), which is kinda purple.

Once again, I bow to your *highness*.  You have all of us beat by a BIG margin.  I am not worthy!


----------



## giggles00

dmand2 said:


> Devastated to give the update - there was no 41 available for me to try. Meaning NO HOT CHICK for me. :cry: I did manage to secure the Allenissima Maxi Fiori (at a totally ludicrous price!), but my heart and soul needed that damn sexy pair of Hot Chicks and I'm so sad I've missed out. For all those out there lucky enough to have them, put them to good use!!



I have a SZ 41 Hot Chick, that was my 1st purchase of this shoe.  It's a tad too tight  I ended getting a 2nd one..a SZ 41.5, which is way better.  41.5 is my TTS So Kate and TTS Pigalle Follies in *patent*.  I can do 41 in a non-patent (softer material, than the stiffer patent).

However, I think it will stretch out (while the 41.5 will stretch out as well), meaning I could end up wearing it OK.

Are you SURE, a SZ41 will fit you OK?


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> More Sox!!!



Goodness..such a cute and fun/playful outfit!  You look like Betty Boop.

Where can I get socks like yours?

I STILL don't understand how you can deal with the cat-callers!  I used to dress "with abandon", but I got TIRED of the un-wanted attention.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> The Pervenche So Kates are more of a lilac or lavender color than a pure blue or purple. They look more like a royal blue in these pics but they're more purplish in person. I thought they were a nice change pace so I couldn't resist...


Thanks so much Stilly. I knew I could count on you!  They do look blueish in the photos, but if they are actually lilac/light purple in the flesh, I think I'll have to nab them. Purple is my favourite colour and these would perfectly complement my violet watersnakes and purple suede So Kates. Thanks as always!

PS Apologies I've been 'off the grid' for awhile, but my baby boy - my male Birman cat - has been experiencing some really serious medical problems lately, so it's been an extremely tough time. Decided I needed a break so back to some shoe adoration...


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> *dmand* - It looks like Barneys New York has the Leopard Pony Fur So Kates in various sizes and it says they ship to Australia. It might be worth checking out. Is it the CL website that won't ship you the So Kates?


Oh, Stilly, you are so amazing! Thank you for looking into this for me. How sweet.  I've had a look at their website and can't see the pony hair. I'm not sure if that's because the delay means they're no longer available

US CL website won't ship me anything - a source of extreme frustration! Even one attempt to use a friend in the US to arrange a purchase through them on my behalf ended in failure and misery as I missed out on a pair I really wanted. (I can source some from HK CL website, which recently began shipping to Australia, but their range is much more limited, including in my size, and prices are very steep. However, their customer service is amazing and better than nothing.)

It was on Saks that I found the pony hair, which wouldn't ship to Australia, and then I went to purchase the patent as a back-up and they wouldn't ship those either! Barney's will ship the patent, but unfortunately they're out of my size.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Some more pics of my Python Croisade So Kates from this weekend. I love these a little more each time I wear them...


Stilly, I love these. The exotic skin is amazing and the pattern so unique. You've styled them perfectly as always! I'm a little surprised - this is the first time I'm seeing some ink on you! Are these new additions or just temporary tattoos? (Or have I just been so fixated on the shoes and your killer legs I managed to overlook these in all your past posts?!?)


----------



## dmand2

giggles00 said:


> I have a SZ 41 Hot Chick, that was my 1st purchase of this shoe.  It's a tad too tight  I ended getting a 2nd one..a SZ 41.5, which is way better.  41.5 is my TTS So Kate and TTS Pigalle Follies in *patent*.  I can do 41 in a non-patent (softer material, than the stiffer patent).
> 
> However, I think it will stretch out (while the 41.5 will stretch out as well), meaning I could end up wearing it OK.
> 
> Are you SURE, a SZ41 will fit you OK?


Hi gigs. Thanks so much for your message and for thinking of me! I'm pretty confident that the 41 would fit, but can't say 100% since I've got not chance to try them on. I wear a 40 in 120 So Kates, Pigalles etc. The 40 in the 130 Allenissima fits fine, but I think the peep-toe, open heel and different fabric are why that one is TTS. I think a 40.5 in the Hot Chick is probably the right fit, but a 41 would do the trick - I have a couple pairs that are a 1/2 size too large that I make work. Maybe PM me when you decide what you want to do with the 41s. Thanks again!


----------



## stilly

MissMeggiebeth said:


> Stilly, help me!
> 
> I'm sure it's mentioned somewhere in here, but I'm having trouble tracking down my answer.  I've also spent some time on the sizing thread, and haven't found an answer.  I also posted there this morning, and haven't gotten a response.  What I'm wondering is: how does the size of the 2012 (or so) Pigalle (not Plato) 120, patent leather, compare to the new 2014 redesigned identical shoe?  I wear a 36.5 in the old one.  They're perfect and so comfortable.  I bought a new pair in the same size, but they're very tight and uncomfortable.  I don't remember if the original pair was that tight before I broke them in.
> 
> Should I keep my 36.5, or size up .5?  Neiman's is holding a pair, in case I decide to size up.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.




Hi *MissMeggieBeth*!


I only have one pair of the New Pigalles so I'm not exactly an expert on the sizing but I would recommend going at least a half up from the old style Pigalles. In the Pigalle redesign they seem to have made them a bit smaller size-wise. Good Luck!


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> Goodness..such a cute and fun/playful outfit!  You look like Betty Boop.
> 
> Where can I get socks like yours?
> 
> I STILL don't understand how you can deal with the cat-callers!  I used to dress "with abandon", but I got TIRED of the un-wanted attention.


 


Thanks *gigs*!


I actually got these socks at Amazon. They were from a UK seller but they had a nice selection of cute, little socks.


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> OMG..LOVE this shoe!  Did you get it from the Christian Louboutin online website?
> 
> But, it's not a sky-blue (on my monitor)..it's more purplish like you say?  Still it's a lovely color.  I ALMOST bought a Pigalle 120 years ago on Ebay, but I stupidly didn't "pull the trigger".  I still regret this "miss".
> 
> I like dark colors -- black, brown, wine.  I also LOVE red, fuchsia (hot pink).  Blue is also a *love* of mine.  I DO have a patent-magenta Pigalle 120 (Decollette heel), which is kinda purple.
> 
> Once again, I bow to your *highness*.  You have all of us beat by a BIG margin.  I am not worthy!


 
Thanks so much* gigs*!


I actually pre-ordered these from the CL website.
I like the dark colored CL's for regular wear but I thought these were a unique color that was a nice change of pace. The color is more of lilac than a blue...its hard to capture the color in pictures.


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Stilly, I love these. The exotic skin is amazing and the pattern so unique. You've styled them perfectly as always! I'm a little surprised - this is the first time I'm seeing some ink on you! Are these new additions or just temporary tattoos? (Or have I just been so fixated on the shoes and your killer legs I managed to overlook these in all your past posts?!?)


 
Thanks *dmand*!


Sorry to hear your cat isn't feeling well. I hope he feels better soon. 


They're just temporary tattoos that I wear from time to time as the mood hits me.
You can see them on and off in some of my pics.
I don't have the nerve to get any real tattoos...


----------



## stilly

Liege Embosse So Kate 120's


----------



## betty.lee

dmand2 said:


> Oh, Stilly, you are so amazing! Thank you for looking into this for me. How sweet.  I've had a look at their website and can't see the pony hair. I'm not sure if that's because the delay means they're no longer available
> 
> 
> 
> US CL website won't ship me anything - a source of extreme frustration! Even one attempt to use a friend in the US to arrange a purchase through them on my behalf ended in failure and misery as I missed out on a pair I really wanted. (I can source some from HK CL website, which recently began shipping to Australia, but their range is much more limited, including in my size, and prices are very steep. However, their customer service is amazing and better than nothing.)
> 
> 
> 
> It was on Saks that I found the pony hair, which wouldn't ship to Australia, and then I went to purchase the patent as a back-up and they wouldn't ship those either! Barney's will ship the patent, but unfortunately they're out of my size.




Did you try neimans? They still have them in my store. You might be able to do charge send from the store. My SA was just telling me she had another client from AU. PM me if you want her email.


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> Liege Embosse So Kate 120's




So gorgeous! I love the tone on tone! Great look as always.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Liege Embosse So Kate 120's


Happy Sunday Stilly, you look amazing as ever, love the SK in Liege Embosse with the neutral wardrobe


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Thanks *dmand*!
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear your cat isn't feeling well. I hope he feels better soon.
> 
> 
> They're just temporary tattoos that I wear from time to time as the mood hits me.
> You can see them on and off in some of my pics.
> I don't have the nerve to get any real tattoos...


Thanks Stilly. He was back at the vet this morning and recovering well from his latest surgery, but it's hard on me. He's my special guy, but I promise I'm not one of those 'crazy cat ladies' who dresses him up and puts diamond necklaces on him etc! 

Ah, thanks for explaining the tattoos. Glad I'm not hallucinating. I really liked them - they added a bit of a fun 'edge' to your look.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Liege Embosse So Kate 120's


OMG these are stunning and you have totally nailed the entire ensemble - perfection!


----------



## dmand2

betty.lee said:


> Did you try neimans? They still have them in my store. You might be able to do charge send from the store. My SA was just telling me she had another client from AU. PM me if you want her email.


I normally hit neimans, saks and barneys when trying to stalk a style I really want since they do deliver to Australia, so I assume I did check their website, but I can't recall 100%. Would love the details of any private connection you have, so will PM you about this. Thanks!!


----------



## betty.lee

dmand2 said:


> I normally hit neimans, saks and barneys when trying to stalk a style I really want since they do deliver to Australia, so I assume I did check their website, but I can't recall 100%. Would love the details of any private connection you have, so will PM you about this. Thanks!!




I hope it works out for you. I know how you feel. When I become obsessed with something, anyone or anything in my path is a casualty.


----------



## dmand2

betty.lee said:


> I hope it works out for you. I know how you feel. When I become obsessed with something, anyone or anything in my path is a casualty.


I'm so glad I'm not alone! I HAD to have a pair of the multi coloured pina spikes, which of course aren't available anywhere in Australia. I stalked the earth for them and went through hell and finally secured a pair for three times their retail price (crazy), but I got them&#8230;A bit OCD I know, but a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do!


----------



## dmand2

Heartbroken - wore my So Kate black patent 120s to a family wedding on the weekend and DESTROYED the heel. No one bothered to mention that we would be in rough terrain and they got a bit scuffed up in the rocks, then did the sinking into wet muddy grass, but the clincher was getting jammed between two slats of wooden decking that tore the stiletto heel covering. Totally devastated! :cry:Off to my amazing cobbler this week with fingers and toes crossed he can work his magic to salvage them...


----------



## betty.lee

dmand2 said:


> Heartbroken - wore my So Kate black patent 120s to a family wedding on the weekend and DESTROYED the heel. No one bothered to mention that we would be in rough terrain and they got a bit scuffed up in the rocks, then did the sinking into wet muddy grass, but the clincher was getting jammed between two slats of wooden decking that tore the stiletto heel covering. Totally devastated! :cry:Off to my amazing cobbler this week with fingers and toes crossed he can work his magic to salvage them...




oh no. I'm crossing mg fingers for you too. otherwise I know the OCD search will kick in. &#128540;


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

dmand2 said:


> Heartbroken - wore my So Kate black patent 120s to a family wedding on the weekend and DESTROYED the heel. No one bothered to mention that we would be in rough terrain and they got a bit scuffed up in the rocks, then did the sinking into wet muddy grass, but the clincher was getting jammed between two slats of wooden decking that tore the stiletto heel covering. Totally devastated! :cry:Off to my amazing cobbler this week with fingers and toes crossed he can work his magic to salvage them...


He should be able to take the heel off and wrap around a black patent leather around it and put it back together.  I had that done before.  Black patent is easy.  Problem is nude patent trying to get the exact match in shades.


----------



## dmand2

betty.lee said:


> oh no. I'm crossing mg fingers for you too. otherwise I know the OCD search will kick in. &#128540;


Thanks Betty! Desperately hoping for miracle surgery.


----------



## dmand2

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> He should be able to take the heel off and wrap around a black patent leather around it and put it back together.  I had that done before.  Black patent is easy.  Problem is nude patent trying to get the exact match in shades.


Thanks HelenofTroy. That makes me feel a bit more hopeful. I've obviously had heel tips replaced and minor scuffs etc repaired before, but never something of this magnitude, so it's a relief to hear you've had success in this regard.


----------



## BirkinLover77

dmand2 said:


> Heartbroken - wore my So Kate black patent 120s to a family wedding on the weekend and DESTROYED the heel. No one bothered to mention that we would be in rough terrain and they got a bit scuffed up in the rocks, then did the sinking into wet muddy grass, but the clincher was getting jammed between two slats of wooden decking that tore the stiletto heel covering. Totally devastated! :cry:Off to my amazing cobbler this week with fingers and toes crossed he can work his magic to salvage them...


Ouch!!!! Hope you get them fix and don't have to invest in another pair


----------



## madisoncouture

dmand2 said:


> Thanks HelenofTroy. That makes me feel a bit more hopeful. I've obviously had heel tips replaced and minor scuffs etc repaired before, but never something of this magnitude, so it's a relief to hear you've had success in this regard.


Yes so hope you can get them fixed!


----------



## madisoncouture

I hope the Irizas are part of the Plus in the Pigalle Parade Plus.  I love this shoe...So Kate like but d'Orsay style.  This is a pic of me in the Leopardino Iriza 120mm.   My pics are nowhere near as good as Stilly's and sorry for the shadows, but I had a request for one from someone who visits this superb forum.  I am wearing a Bebe bandage skirt.


----------



## dmand2

BirkinLover77 said:


> Ouch!!!! Hope you get them fix and don't have to invest in another pair


I know! That's my hope too, especially since these were my very first CL purchase and so have lots of sentimental value...


----------



## dmand2

madisoncouture said:


> Yes so hope you can get them fixed!


Thanks Madisoncouture!


----------



## dmand2

madisoncouture said:


> I hope the Irizas are part of the Plus in the Pigalle Parade Plus.  I love this shoe...So Kate like but d'Orsay style.  This is a pic of me in the Leopardino Iriza 120mm.   My pics are nowhere near as good as Stilly's and sorry for the shadows, but I had a request for one from someone who visits this superb forum.  I am wearing a Bebe bandage skirt.


Wow, I adore these!! I love the Iriza style. I currently have the patent Papaye and Curacao and am on the hunt for the 120 glitter style Stilly has. I find the cut-out side makes these easier and more comfortable to wear. I've not seen animal prints before. Is this a fabric material? Super cute bandage skirt too!!


----------



## stilly

betty.lee said:


> So gorgeous! I love the tone on tone! Great look as always.


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Happy Sunday Stilly, you look amazing as ever, love the SK in Liege Embosse with the neutral wardrobe


 


dmand2 said:


> OMG these are stunning and you have totally nailed the entire ensemble - perfection!




Thanks *betty.lee, BirkinLover* & *dmand*!!!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Heartbroken - wore my So Kate black patent 120s to a family wedding on the weekend and DESTROYED the heel. No one bothered to mention that we would be in rough terrain and they got a bit scuffed up in the rocks, then did the sinking into wet muddy grass, but the clincher was getting jammed between two slats of wooden decking that tore the stiletto heel covering. Totally devastated! :cry:Off to my amazing cobbler this week with fingers and toes crossed he can work his magic to salvage them...




Those so sad *dmand*...


Unfortunately I've got quite a few cuts and scrapes on my CL's caused by the same hazards. I've damaged on few pairs from the gaps in the boards on my own deck. Hopefully you're cobbler can bring them back to life.


----------



## stilly

madisoncouture said:


> I hope the Irizas are part of the Plus in the Pigalle Parade Plus.  I love this shoe...So Kate like but d'Orsay style.  This is a pic of me in the Leopardino Iriza 120mm.   My pics are nowhere near as good as Stilly's and sorry for the shadows, but I had a request for one from someone who visits this superb forum.  I am wearing a Bebe bandage skirt.


 

You look amazing in these *madisoncouture*!!!
I love the pattern on these...I haven't been able to locate a pair like this with the 120 heel.

Of course Irizas are part of the Parade! 
I  have two pairs of Irizas 120's...Nude Patents and these Black Suede Glitters...


----------



## stilly

betty.lee said:


> stilly in honor of pigalles 10th birthday please do. post of your first


 

I didn't forget about you *betty.lee*!
I honor Pigalles nearly every week!


In honor of the Pigalles 10th Birthday, here is my first pair...the classic Black Patent Pigalle 120. I've had this pair for over 8 years now and they've logged a lot of miles in them as one of my favorite pairs of CL's.


Happy Anniversary Pigalle!  artyhat:


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> You look amazing in these *madisoncouture*!!!
> I love the pattern on these...I haven't been able to locate a pair like this with the 120 heel.
> 
> Of course Irizas are part of the Parade!
> I  have two pairs of Irizas 120's...Nude Patents and these Black Suede Glitters...



the black suede glitters seemed so no nothing just displayed on the stand yesterday and you just made them come to life! 



stilly said:


> I didn't forget about you *betty.lee*!
> I honor Pigalles nearly every week!
> 
> 
> In honor of the Pigalles 10th Birthday, here is my first pair...the classic Black Patent Pigalle 120. I've had this pair for over 8 years now and they've logged a lot of miles in them as one of my favorite pairs of CL's.
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary Pigalle!  artyhat:




awww &#128522; they still look beautiful as ever! of course the perfect pigalle!


----------



## BirkinLover77

madisoncouture said:


> I hope the Irizas are part of the Plus in the Pigalle Parade Plus.  I love this shoe...So Kate like but d'Orsay style.  This is a pic of me in the Leopardino Iriza 120mm.   My pics are nowhere near as good as Stilly's and sorry for the shadows, but I had a request for one from someone who visits this superb forum.  I am wearing a Bebe bandage skirt.


Looking gorgeous and sexy in these, love the leopard print.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> I didn't forget about you *betty.lee*!
> I honor Pigalles nearly every week!
> 
> 
> In honor of the Pigalles 10th Birthday, here is my first pair...the classic Black Patent Pigalle 120. I've had this pair for over 8 years now and they've logged a lot of miles in them as one of my favorite pairs of CL's.
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary Pigalle!  artyhat:


Your collection is amazing with the pigalle and even after 8yrs they still look amazing


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> You look amazing in these *madisoncouture*!!!
> I love the pattern on these...I haven't been able to locate a pair like this with the 120 heel.
> 
> Of course Irizas are part of the Parade!
> I  have two pairs of Irizas 120's...Nude Patents and these Black Suede Glitters...


Love these very beautiful


----------



## madisoncouture

dmand2 said:


> Wow, I adore these!! I love the Iriza style. I currently have the patent Papaye and Curacao and am on the hunt for the 120 glitter style Stilly has. I find the cut-out side makes these easier and more comfortable to wear. I've not seen animal prints before. Is this a fabric material? Super cute bandage skirt too!!


Thank you dmand2!  Yes they are a fabric material.


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> You look amazing in these *madisoncouture*!!!
> I love the pattern on these...I haven't been able to locate a pair like this with the 120 heel.
> 
> Of course Irizas are part of the Parade!
> I  have two pairs of Irizas 120's...Nude Patents and these Black Suede Glitters...


Thanks Stilly!  Bought them at the CL boutique in NYC on Horatio Street!  Just fell in love with them.

Love your Irizas too!  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## madisoncouture

BirkinLover77 said:


> Looking gorgeous and sexy in these, love the leopard print.


Thanks BirkinLover77!


----------



## for3v3rz

You still look amazing with the CLs. Still raining here. :rain: 
Won't be seeing any of mine this week. But I do adore seeing your's.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Those so sad *dmand*...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I've got quite a few cuts and scrapes on my CL's caused by the same hazards. I've damaged on few pairs from the gaps in the boards on my own deck. Hopefully you're cobbler can bring them back to life.


I have to admit that it's a comfort that a pro like you has even had some mishaps on your very own deck! Fingers crossed they can be salvaged...


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> You look amazing in these *madisoncouture*!!!
> I love the pattern on these...I haven't been able to locate a pair like this with the 120 heel.
> 
> Of course Irizas are part of the Parade!
> I  have two pairs of Irizas 120's...Nude Patents and these Black Suede Glitters...


Stilly, why are you torturing me?!?! These are the stunning beauties that I fell in love with instantly when you first posted the pics, but they have remained my white whale since thenLove, love, love them!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> I didn't forget about you *betty.lee*!
> I honor Pigalles nearly every week!
> 
> 
> In honor of the Pigalles 10th Birthday, here is my first pair...the classic Black Patent Pigalle 120. I've had this pair for over 8 years now and they've logged a lot of miles in them as one of my favorite pairs of CL's.
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary Pigalle!  artyhat:


I think I'll have a glass (or bottle) of bubbles to toast the occasion. You can't go past the perfection of the classic piggie. (And love the shade of that dress on you!)


----------



## dmand2

madisoncouture said:


> Thank you dmand2!  Yes they are a fabric material.


Thanks. What season are they? I'd love to add an animal print Iriza to my collection. These are TDF!


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Liege Embosse So Kate 120's


Boy, stilly, I am really regretting not getting the Decolletes in this skin now. Sold out everywhere, and none on resale that I can find in my size. This is an incredible look! Happy at least one of us gets to enjoy this skin


----------



## madisoncouture

dmand2 said:


> Thanks. What season are they? I'd love to add an animal print Iriza to my collection. These are TDF!


Thanks dmand2!  I bought them early this year, so fall/winter 2014 I guess.


----------



## giggles00

madisoncouture said:


> I hope the Irizas are part of the Plus in the Pigalle Parade Plus.  I love this shoe...So Kate like but d'Orsay style.  This is a pic of me in the Leopardino Iriza 120mm.   My pics are nowhere near as good as Stilly's and sorry for the shadows, but I had a request for one from someone who visits this superb forum.  I am wearing a Bebe bandage skirt.



Goodness that's a hot mini-skirt!  I have a red satin very mini-skirt (shorter than yours) from Fredericks of Hollywood, one of my faves.

I LOVE your Bebe bandage skirt!  I will head to the mall to try to find one.  Is it a current style, or past tense?  I just got a (discounted) hot-pink bandage mini-skirt from Bloomingdales, so sexy!  Also, a bunch of mini skirts from Nordstrom (huge discounts)  Very similar to the ones Stilly wears.

I'm fully TAPPED OUT from sale-shopping.  COMPLETELY Burned Out. Time to "relax" the CC, get back to work (pay off the debt)


----------



## madisoncouture

giggles00 said:


> Goodness that's a hot mini-skirt!  I have a red satin very mini-skirt (shorter than yours) from Fredericks of Hollywood, one of my faves.
> 
> I LOVE your Bebe bandage skirt!  I will head to the mall to try to find one.  Is it a current style, or past tense?  I just got a (discounted) hot-pink bandage mini-skirt from Bloomingdales, so sexy!  Also, a bunch of mini skirts from Nordstrom (huge discounts)  Very similar to the ones Stilly wears.
> 
> I'm fully TAPPED OUT from sale-shopping.  COMPLETELY Burned Out. Time to "relax" the CC, get back to work (pay off the debt)


Thank you giggs!  Wow, you have one shorter than that one, that must be pretty short! 

Bebe always has a mini-bandage skirt of some sort.  Can't remember when I bought that one, but checked out their store today and they have something very similar as well as other booty hugging styles...lol


----------



## dmand2

madisoncouture said:


> Thanks dmand2!  I bought them early this year, so fall/winter 2014 I guess.


Thanks. I'll have to go on a hunt for them. I haven't seen a glimpse of them until your pics. Fab!


----------



## dmand2

madisoncouture said:


> Thank you giggs!  Wow, you have one shorter than that one, that must be pretty short!
> 
> Bebe always has a mini-bandage skirt of some sort.  Can't remember when I bought that one, but checked out their store today and they have something very similar as well as other booty hugging styles...lol


I was thinking the same thing - show us your pins gigs!!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Your collection is amazing with the pigalle and even after 8yrs they still look amazing


 


for3v3rz said:


> You still look amazing with the CLs. Still raining here. :rain:
> Won't be seeing any of mine this week. But I do adore seeing your's.


 


dmand2 said:


> Stilly, why are you torturing me?!?! These are the stunning beauties that I fell in love with instantly when you first posted the pics, but they have remained my white whale since thenLove, love, love them!


 


dmand2 said:


> I think I'll have a glass (or bottle) of bubbles to toast the occasion. You can't go past the perfection of the classic piggie. (And love the shade of that dress on you!)


 


PurseACold said:


> Boy, stilly, I am really regretting not getting the Decolletes in this skin now. Sold out everywhere, and none on resale that I can find in my size. This is an incredible look! Happy at least one of us gets to enjoy this skin


 
Thanks *BirkinLover, for3v3rz, dmand* & *PurseACold*!!!


----------



## stilly

My latest addition...Blue Watersnake So Kates!!!


----------



## stilly

My Black Patent Allenissima 130's with a floral dress. I wore these to friend's holiday party.
I kind of like mixing a casual dress with more dressy, sky high heels...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> My Black Patent Allenissima 130's with a floral dress. I wore these to friend's holiday party.
> I kind of like mixing a casual dress with more dressy, sky high heels...


I agree and love the pairing


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> My latest addition...Blue Watersnake So Kates!!!


I love the blue watersnake very much, it's on my wishlist and you look very amazing in them


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> My Black Patent Allenissima 130's with a floral dress. I wore these to friend's holiday party.
> I kind of like mixing a casual dress with more dressy, sky high heels...


Stilly love the whole outfit!  The Allenissimas are fabulous!  Which do you prefer the Hot Chick or the Allenissima?


----------



## label24

Im un love!!!!


----------



## for3v3rz

Again very pretty...


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> My latest addition...Blue Watersnake So Kates!!!


Adore these and the dress is stunning too.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> My Black Patent Allenissima 130's with a floral dress. I wore these to friend's holiday party.
> I kind of like mixing a casual dress with more dressy, sky high heels...


Love, love, love!!! And I know I say it every time, but you have the MOST amazing legs!


----------



## dmand2

madisoncouture said:


> Stilly love the whole outfit!  The Allenissimas are fabulous!  Which do you prefer the Hot Chick or the Allenissima?


Oooh, I'd be keen to get your response on that too, Stilly. Super keen to see the Hot Wave soon too!


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> My Black Patent Allenissima 130's with a floral dress. I wore these to friend's holiday party.
> I kind of like mixing a casual dress with more dressy, sky high heels...



Love it Stilly! Your new blue watersnake SKs are gorgeous too. The blue looks very deep and subtle. 

Totally of the same mind of mixing casual and dressy! Where I live right now (übergrungy seaside English town), people look at me like I'm nuts when I do it,so I am dyyyyying to get back to LA for the holidays so I can wear all the casual and CLs I damn well please. Long way of saying, you inspire me, madame


----------



## Mariqueen

Out of curiousity, do you have someone take all these pictures of you or do you set the camera on the ground with a timer?


----------



## NY_Mami

stilly said:


> My Black Patent Allenissima 130's with a floral dress. I wore these to friend's holiday party.
> I kind of like mixing a casual dress with more dressy, sky high heels...



Now that is one sexy shoe...


----------



## Dego

Just stumbled upon this.. someone is "borrowing" your pics Stilly... 

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2014...e-Pumps-Women-High-heels-Big/32234979395.html


----------



## stilly

Dego said:


> Just stumbled upon this.. someone is "borrowing" your pics Stilly...
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2014...e-Pumps-Women-High-heels-Big/32234979395.html




I unfortunately get a lot of that...


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> I love the blue watersnake very much, it's on my wishlist and you look very amazing in them


 


label24 said:


> Im un love!!!!


 


for3v3rz said:


> Again very pretty...


 


dmand2 said:


> Adore these and the dress is stunning too.


 


LolasCloset said:


> Love it Stilly! Your new blue watersnake SKs are gorgeous too. The blue looks very deep and subtle.
> 
> Totally of the same mind of mixing casual and dressy! Where I live right now (übergrungy seaside English town), people look at me like I'm nuts when I do it,so I am dyyyyying to get back to LA for the holidays so I can wear all the casual and CLs I damn well please. Long way of saying, you inspire me, madame




Thanks so much *BirkinLover, label, for3v3rz, dmand* & *LolasCloset*!!!


----------



## stilly

NY_Mami said:


> Now that is one sexy shoe...




Thanks *NY_Miami*!!!


----------



## stilly

madisoncouture said:


> Stilly love the whole outfit!  The Allenissimas are fabulous!  Which do you prefer the Hot Chick or the Allenissima?


 


Thanks *madisoncouture*!


I actually prefer Allenissimas over the Hot Chicks.
I love sling backs and I prefer the straight side over the scalloped side of the Hot Chicks.
But the Hot Chicks are still super sexy!


----------



## stilly

Mariqueen said:


> Out of curiousity, do you have someone take all these pictures of you or do you set the camera on the ground with a timer?




I usually use a timer on a tripod or on the ground for the close-ups.
My boyfriend used to take the pics but he eventually grew tired of it and a lot of the time I'm alone when I take the pics so its easier with the timer.


----------



## stilly

Black Lucifer Bows for casual Friday today...


----------



## Murdamama

stilly said:


> Black Lucifer Bows for casual Friday today...


 
OMG! Stilly, I just had a heart attack!  These are TDF!! They are going on my list!  I must come raid your closet!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Black Lucifer Bows for casual Friday today...


These are so much fun! Great combo with the jacket too.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> I usually use a timer on a tripod or on the ground for the close-ups.
> My boyfriend used to take the pics but he eventually grew tired of it and a lot of the time I'm alone when I take the pics so its easier with the timer.


What good are BFs?!? I'm sure you'd be able to assemble a LONG line of people dying to take the pics - just make sure you keep those shoes on your feet otherwise they may very well 'disappear'.


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> Black Lucifer Bows for casual Friday today...


Love these Stilly


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Black Lucifer Bows for casual Friday today...


Stilly - you wear these so well. They fit you like they were custom made just for you. Do they feel as wonderful as they look ?


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Black Lucifer Bows for casual Friday today...



You may be casual, but this look is 100% hot!


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> Black Lucifer Bows for casual Friday today...


Gorgeous!!!!  Ty for your reply re the Allenissimas vs Hot Chicks!  I love sling backs too...decisions, decisions!


----------



## madisoncouture

giggles00 said:


> Haha. Yes, I was CAREFULLY dodging those crevices.  Stilly also mentioned her micro-thin So Kate heels getting "torn up" in the concrete-jungle. I could see a disaster scenario of getting them caught and literally SNAPPING a heel midway.  I guess we need to buy "high heel insurance" to protect our $700 (or more) investments
> 
> I myself got nailed by the crevices in the escalator steps, while in Las Vegas in early November.  My right heel "sunk in", then my left one.  I was descending and had visions of my heels getting destroyed when I reached the bottom.  I had to bend-over and PULL my right heel upwards..!
> 
> See pics for more dangerous heel tips


Stunning Giggs!!


----------



## LavenderIce

stilly said:


> Black Lucifer Bows for casual Friday today...



Gorgeous *stilly*!  I had to comment on YOUR picture of YOUR shoes in YOUR thread.  Sorry, don't mean to disrespect, but I wish people will keep posts in YOUR thread on topic, pertaining to you.


----------



## LavenderIce

stilly said:


> Thanks *madisoncouture*!
> 
> 
> I actually prefer Allenissimas over the Hot Chicks.
> I love sling backs and I prefer the straight side over the scalloped side of the Hot Chicks.
> But the Hot Chicks are still super sexy!



I've yet to try the 130s, but I prefer slingbacks because I feel safer in them.  I'm definitely interseted in taking the plunge this season.  Thank YOU for posting.


----------



## LavenderIce

stilly said:


> You look amazing in these *madisoncouture*!!!
> I love the pattern on these...I haven't been able to locate a pair like this with the 120 heel.
> 
> Of course Irizas are part of the Parade!
> I  have two pairs of Irizas 120's...Nude Patents and these Black Suede Glitters...




I'm also wanting to pull the trigger on the Iriza 120.  I took all of last season figuring out my sizing and now I'm waiting on the right color.


----------



## rock_girl

LavenderIce said:


> Gorgeous *stilly*!  I had to comment on YOUR picture of YOUR shoes in YOUR thread.  Sorry, don't mean to disrespect, but I wish people will keep posts in YOUR thread on topic, pertaining to you.




This is Stilly's thread and therefore Stilly's decision, but I second exactly this!  

Others should start their own collection threads.

Back to the topic at hand, the Lucifer bows are an amazing shoe! They look really good on you Stilly! I wish that I could manage 120mm without a platform, but I simply can't. Therefore I will always have to live vicariously through Stilly.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Black Lucifer Bows for casual Friday today...


Omg, these are TDF, looking fabulous in them


----------



## Dego

LavenderIce said:


> Gorgeous *stilly*!  I had to comment on YOUR picture of YOUR shoes in YOUR thread.  Sorry, don't mean to disrespect, but I wish people will keep posts in YOUR thread on topic, pertaining to you.



I second this. Vehemently.


----------



## stilly

Murdamama said:


> OMG! Stilly, I just had a heart attack!  These are TDF!! They are going on my list!  I must come raid your closet!


 


dmand2 said:


> These are so much fun! Great combo with the jacket too.


 


shoes4ever said:


> Love these Stilly


 


PurseACold said:


> You may be casual, but this look is 100% hot!


 


madisoncouture said:


> Gorgeous!!!!  Ty for your reply re the Allenissimas vs Hot Chicks!  I love sling backs too...decisions, decisions!




Thanks so much *Murdamama, dmand, shoes4ever, PurseACold* & *madisoncouture*!!!


----------



## stilly

rock_girl said:


> This is Stilly's thread and therefore Stilly's decision, but I second exactly this!
> 
> Others should start their own collection threads.
> 
> Back to the topic at hand, the Lucifer bows are an amazing shoe! They look really good on you Stilly! I wish that I could manage 120mm without a platform, but I simply can't. Therefore I will always have to live vicariously through Stilly.


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Omg, these are TDF, looking fabulous in them


 


Thanks *rock_girl* & *BirkinLover*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Stilly - you wear these so well. They fit you like they were custom made just for you. Do they feel as wonderful as they look ?




Thanks *Christina2*!


These fit well but they are actually not that comfortable. The leather on the Lucifers is very stiff so its almost impossible to break them in. Good for short trips out...


----------



## Ralli

LavenderIce said:


> Gorgeous *stilly*!  I had to comment on YOUR picture of YOUR shoes in YOUR thread.  Sorry, don't mean to disrespect, but I wish people will keep posts in YOUR thread on topic, pertaining to you.


I have to third this. As a long-time Stilly fan, I have to request those who post non-stop glamour shots of their shoes to make their own thread. 

Could you folks be any tackier?


----------



## mama13drama99

Sorry to derail...but this will only take a sec...

To the few who have posted reminders that this is Stilly's thread....
THANK YOU!

I actually only stopped by cause I can't sleep, but Stilly I had stopped visiting as frequently as you normally give us updated because I felt like your thread had been taken over, and I really get a kick out of your shoes AND your skirts/cardigans!

I commend you Lav, et al...I thought I was the only one thinking WTH is going on here? Did the others posting pictures and having pages worth of dialogue not read the title of THIS thread? Have they not gotten the hang of how this works?  I'm hopeful that they understand now and believe they will get a kick out creating their own threads...and Stilly having her own back! 

Over to you Stilly!


----------



## stilly

Too much talk so back to the CL's!


Sunday grocery run in my Black Kid So Kates. I think these are my most comfy CL's. I've worn them so much they're really broken in...


----------



## mama13drama99

Classically pretty Stilly!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Too much talk so back to the CL's!
> 
> 
> Sunday grocery run in my Black Kid So Kates. I think these are my most comfy CL's. I've worn them so much they're really broken in...


Very sexy legs in SK kid leather


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Too much talk so back to the CL's!
> 
> 
> Sunday grocery run in my Black Kid So Kates. I think these are my most comfy CL's. I've worn them so much they're really broken in...


Classic and gorgeous!


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> Too much talk so back to the CL's!
> 
> 
> Sunday grocery run in my Black Kid So Kates. I think these are my most comfy CL's. I've worn them so much they're really broken in...




I just imagined some dude walking up to you in the frozen foods aisle......well you know the rest of that line. 

gorgeous as always and so sorry I didn't mean to derail your thread as I realized I contributed a little bit.


----------



## LavenderIce

stilly said:


> Too much talk so back to the CL's!
> 
> 
> Sunday grocery run in my Black Kid So Kates. I think these are my most comfy CL's. I've worn them so much they're really broken in...




Love this *stilly*!  You are a class act through and through.


----------



## Tina Fyanicci

Ralli said:


> ...  As a long-time Stilly fan, I have to request those who post non-stop glamour shots of their shoes to make their own thread.
> ...



totally agree


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Too much talk so back to the CL's!
> 
> 
> Sunday grocery run in my Black Kid So Kates. I think these are my most comfy CL's. I've worn them so much they're really broken in...


Perfection as always, and love the pearls!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Too much talk so back to the CL's!
> 
> 
> Sunday grocery run in my Black Kid So Kates. I think these are my most comfy CL's. I've worn them so much they're really broken in...



Good grief, that's such a LOVELY outfit!

I'm very much a "classics" person, love the black/grey combo.  Where can I get a grey flare-out mini skirt like yours?  I recently got a bunch from Nordstrom (in various colors and patterns).  Just recently, I've been rocking the black-kid Pigalle Follies 120, it's beginning to become my "staple" in conjunction with Pigalle 120 (preferable, old-cut).  I still haven't broken in my 3 So Kates (black-patent, black-suede, purple-suede)


----------



## soleilbrun

stilly said:


> Black Lucifer Bows for casual Friday today...



I love these! Thanks for all the pics and info.


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> Good grief, that's such a LOVELY outfit!
> 
> I'm very much a "classics" person, love the black/grey combo.  Where can I get a grey flare-out mini skirt like yours?  I recently got a bunch from Nordstrom (in various colors and patterns).  Just recently, I've been rocking the black-kid Pigalle Follies 120, it's beginning to become my "staple" in conjunction with Pigalle 120 (preferable, old-cut).  I still haven't broken in my 3 So Kates (black-patent, black-suede, purple-suede)




Thanks *gigs*!


This is actually a dress but I can't recall where I got it from.
I love the Pigalle Follies but you should start wearing all those So Kates!
You'll love them!


----------



## stilly

PurseACold said:


> Classic and gorgeous!


 


betty.lee said:


> I just imagined some dude walking up to you in the frozen foods aisle......well you know the rest of that line.
> 
> gorgeous as always and so sorry I didn't mean to derail your thread as I realized I contributed a little bit.


 


LavenderIce said:


> Love this *stilly*!  You are a class act through and through.


 


Tina Fyanicci said:


> totally agree


 


dmand2 said:


> Perfection as always, and love the pearls!


 


soleilbrun said:


> I love these! Thanks for all the pics and info.


 


Thanksso much *PurseACold, betty.lee, Lav, Tina, dmand* & *soleilbrun*!!!


----------



## stilly

mama13drama99 said:


> Classically pretty Stilly!


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Very sexy legs in SK kid leather




Thanks *mama13drama* & *BirkinLover*!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore my Black Patent Pretty Woman 120 boots to a friend's holiday party last weekend. This is one of my first pairs of CL's!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Patent Pretty Woman 120 boots to a friend's holiday party last weekend. This is one of my first pairs of CL's!


Wowzer, sexy lady!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Patent Pretty Woman 120 boots to a friend's holiday party last weekend. This is one of my first pairs of CL's!


You look amazzzzzing in those boots with your stunning outfit.


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Thanks *gigs*!
> 
> 
> This is actually a dress but I can't recall where I got it from.
> I love the Pigalle Follies but you should start wearing all those So Kates!
> You'll love them!



I'm trying..

I'm a Pigalle 120 "loyalist", LOVE the short-toe with toe cleavage.  The Pigalle Follies 120 is the next step, with the SK ultra-thin heel.  Although the Pigalle Follies 120 toe-box has slightly higher sides (like the newer/bad Pigalle 120)

I have the SK in black-patent, black-suede, purple-suede.  The virgin shoes have a longer medium-toe, I realize after wearing they will "widen" a bit -- turning into a Pigalle 120 type of toe-box (kinda).  I'm SERIOUSLY considering selling the black-patent (stiffer leather, .5 size up from the suede ones), then keeping the suedes (softer leather).  Like you, when you return newly bought shoes that don't "keep your fancy".

I guess I should start rocking the black-patent So Kates.  I spent a TON of time tracking them down at Neiman Marcus (TWO locations), lots of traveling.  I will give them a go!  It's the new signature shoe for Louboutin, so I guess I should "wave their flag"!

Keep rockin' your outfits.  I'm a keen observer, and will try to emulate your style (with some variations).  LOVE the whole "creative process" of mixing/matching pieces, it's a CONTINUUM of solutions.  It never ends!

See attached image, just an awesome outfit! I'm going for the animal print look (shoes or skirt).  I already have an older Pigalle 120 (yellow and blue leopard).  Currently looking for an animal print skirt (plus blouse).


----------



## dmand2

giggles00 said:


> I'm trying..
> 
> I'm a Pigalle 120 "loyalist", LOVE the short-toe with toe cleavage.  The Pigalle Follies 120 is the next step, with the SK ultra-thin heel.  Although the Pigalle Follies 120 toe-box has slightly higher sides (like the newer/bad Pigalle 120)
> 
> I have the SK in black-patent, black-suede, purple-suede.  The virgin shoes have a longer medium-toe, I realize after wearing they will "widen" a bit -- turning into a Pigalle 120 type of toe-box (kinda).  I'm SERIOUSLY considering selling the black-patent (stiffer leather, .5 size up from the suede ones), then keeping the suedes (softer leather).  Like you, when you return newly bought shoes that don't "keep your fancy".
> 
> I guess I should start rocking the black-patent So Kates.  I spent a TON of time tracking them down at Neiman Marcus (TWO locations), lots of traveling.  I will give them a go!  It's the new signature shoe for Louboutin, so I guess I should "wave their flag"!
> 
> Keep rockin' your outfits.  I'm a keen observer, and will try to emulate your style (with some variations).  LOVE the whole "creative process" of mixing/matching pieces, it's a CONTINUUM of solutions.  It never ends!
> 
> See attached image, just an awesome outfit! I'm going for the animal print look (shoes or skirt).  I already have an older Pigalle 120 (yellow and blue leopard).  Currently looking for an animal print skirt (plus blouse).


Love this whole look. Even the couch matches! And the ring is amazing!!


----------



## dmand2

giggles00 said:


> I'm trying..
> 
> I'm a Pigalle 120 "loyalist", LOVE the short-toe with toe cleavage.  The Pigalle Follies 120 is the next step, with the SK ultra-thin heel.  Although the Pigalle Follies 120 toe-box has slightly higher sides (like the newer/bad Pigalle 120)
> 
> I have the SK in black-patent, black-suede, purple-suede.  The virgin shoes have a longer medium-toe, I realize after wearing they will "widen" a bit -- turning into a Pigalle 120 type of toe-box (kinda).  I'm SERIOUSLY considering selling the black-patent (stiffer leather, .5 size up from the suede ones), then keeping the suedes (softer leather).  Like you, when you return newly bought shoes that don't "keep your fancy".
> 
> I guess I should start rocking the black-patent So Kates.  I spent a TON of time tracking them down at Neiman Marcus (TWO locations), lots of traveling.  I will give them a go!  It's the new signature shoe for Louboutin, so I guess I should "wave their flag"!
> 
> Keep rockin' your outfits.  I'm a keen observer, and will try to emulate your style (with some variations).  LOVE the whole "creative process" of mixing/matching pieces, it's a CONTINUUM of solutions.  It never ends!
> 
> See attached image, just an awesome outfit! I'm going for the animal print look (shoes or skirt).  I already have an older Pigalle 120 (yellow and blue leopard).  Currently looking for an animal print skirt (plus blouse).


Hi gigs. Just tried to PM you, but your inbox is full (popular lady!). Pls clear some space.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Patent Pretty Woman 120 boots to a friend's holiday party last weekend. This is one of my first pairs of CL's!



Loving the boots on you!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Wowzer, sexy lady!!


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> You look amazzzzzing in those boots with your stunning outfit.


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Loving the boots on you!




Thanks *dmand, BirkinLover* & *Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore my Black Patent Hot Chick 130's with a new neoprene floral skirt out to a Christmas Party last night...


----------



## So_Louboutin

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Patent Hot Chick 130's with a new neoprene floral skirt out to a Christmas Party last night...




Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful! &#128512;


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Patent Hot Chick 130's with a new neoprene floral skirt out to a Christmas Party last night...


Very Gorgeous, love the floral skirt pattern


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Patent Hot Chick 130's with a new neoprene floral skirt out to a Christmas Party last night...




love the skirt. where's that from? I love the neoprene because it holds it shape so nicely especially for full skirts.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Patent Hot Chick 130's with a new neoprene floral skirt out to a Christmas Party last night...


 
Beautiful, I don't know how you do it though!


I bet there were a few men with their eyes transfixed on you at the party


Happy Christmas Holidays


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Patent Pretty Woman 120 boots to a friend's holiday party last weekend. This is one of my first pairs of CL's!


 
oh haven't seen you in pair of boots for ages. Lovely


----------



## missnicoleeee

stilly said:


> Black Lucifer Bows for casual Friday today...



Oh my. I am in LOVE with these Lucifer Bows!!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Patent Hot Chick 130's with a new neoprene floral skirt out to a Christmas Party last night...


You are the personification of the Hot Chick!!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Patent Hot Chick 130's with a new neoprene floral skirt out to a Christmas Party last night...



Lovely, Lovelier, Loveliest!

I still don't know how you pull of your EXQUISITE photography, with a self-timer plus tripod.  PERFECT composition!  It takes me 2 or 3 takes, doing hand-held for closeups of heels.

Your legs are getting quite shapely, the 120mm heels DO help with that!  A friend of mine Stella (real-estate agent who rocks 5" heels) told me her calves develop a nice tone and curve. It must be quite chilly out in Washington DC, I still don't know you manage your hose-less look.  I swear by ultra-sheer p'hose, even in summer months.

You're inspiring this "old dog", re-kindling the fire so-to-say.  I had some time down in San Diego to "chill out", so I rocked my Pigalle Follies 120 (black kid) with a similar risque outfit like yours.  Black short jacket, white hot-pants (very short)..I walked around the block in the quiet neighborhood.  Good way to "exorcise the demons" (cathartic), after hard days work.

I recently got a bunch of flare-out mini-skirts from Nordstrom, haven't had time to wear'em out.  (you can probably get them on crazy discount for post-Xmas sales) Your above outfit will make me do so, on my impending Las Vegas trip in January.  Can't WAIT to walk the casinos, doing window shopping.  I.e., Venetian shops, Palazzo where there's a CL boutique, Caesar's Palace Forum Shops, Crystal Mall in City Center, Fashion Mall, Wynn, etc.  I did so last Nov, rocking my black-patent Love Me 120 with long coat.  I shy'ed away from showing a lot of leg, I didn't want to attract any undue attention.  However, your outfit will inspire me to get "wild with a leg show".

You're such a Diva, Stilly!  You should put your camera in Movie mode and post videos!  I did so on my jaunt across the block in San Diego.


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Thanks *gigs*!
> 
> 
> This is actually a dress but I can't recall where I got it from.
> I love the Pigalle Follies but you should start wearing all those So Kates!
> You'll love them!



There was a 40% off sale on selected Louboutin styles, incl a pinky-patent Pigalle Follies 120.  $405 plus shipping and tax, super deal! I was lucky enough to find one in my size, and ordered them.  Then, got a call from CL boutique saying they were mis-sized in the box!?  What..  It happened to me before (black-suede PF 120) mis-sized in the box, but when I went to Caesar's Palace CL, they were there..perfectly fine!  I got the feeling I got the "run around" over the phone, so I bought them on-the-spot.

I got into a sparring match with the SA, then the Manager.  They wouldn't BUDGE, saying they would put me FIRST on the list of Spring Summer collection (eclectic colors in PF 120, incl Rose).  I was pretty unhappy.  Finally, we worked out a compromise, they had some So Kates on sale (non-basics), luckily a pink-glitter So  Kate in my size.  They are sending them to me tomorrow, arriving when I get back home from travel.

So, now my SK collection is at 4 (black-patent, black suede, purple suede, now pink glitter).  I guess I am gradually "coming around", becoming a SK loyalist..grudgingly!

Thanks again for your AWESOME photos, I never would have gone down the SK path without your inspiration.


----------



## mama13drama99

Stilly, hot as ever! 

But Stilly...YOUR SHOES, YOUR PICTURES, and YOUR SNIPPETS are always nice!  And you are so gracious!


----------



## giggles00

mama13drama99 said:


> Stilly, hot as ever!
> 
> But Stilly...YOUR SHOES, YOUR PICTURES, and YOUR SNIPPETS are always nice!  And you are so gracious!



Yes, she's a "sweetie", so friendly/nice.  I like her hybrid model: sweetness with a "wild side" (diva).  She has a lucky DBF!  I also have a girl crush on her, we're like twins.  We have the same tastes and tendencies, in terms of wardrobe.  Her wardrobe has got me inspired to try some new stuff, been working the sales racks at Macy's, Neiman Marcus, Nordstrom, Saks, etc

She's got me BEAT by a large margin, in terms of Louboutins.  I'm dumping my entire shoe-collection, just keeping the Loubies.


----------



## LavenderIce

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Patent Pretty Woman 120 boots to a friend's holiday party last weekend. This is one of my first pairs of CL's!



So glad to see the PW 120 boots!  I can't believe they were one of your first pairs of CLs!



stilly said:


> I wore my Black Patent Hot Chick 130's with a new neoprene floral skirt out to a Christmas Party last night...



You make it all look effortless *stilly*! I come to your thread for inspiration from YOU!


----------



## stilly

betty.lee said:


> love the skirt. where's that from? I love the neoprene because it holds it shape so nicely especially for full skirts.




Thanks *betty.lee*!
I got the skirt from Piperlime.com.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> oh haven't seen you in pair of boots for ages. Lovely


 


missnicoleeee said:


> Oh my. I am in LOVE with these Lucifer Bows!!


 


dmand2 said:


> You are the personification of the Hot Chick!!


 


giggles00 said:


> Lovely, Lovelier, Loveliest!
> 
> I still don't know how you pull of your EXQUISITE photography, with a self-timer plus tripod.  PERFECT composition!  It takes me 2 or 3 takes, doing hand-held for closeups of heels.
> 
> Your legs are getting quite shapely, the 120mm heels DO help with that!  A friend of mine Stella (real-estate agent who rocks 5" heels) told me her calves develop a nice tone and curve. It must be quite chilly out in Washington DC, I still don't know you manage your hose-less look.  I swear by ultra-sheer p'hose, even in summer months.
> 
> You're inspiring this "old dog", re-kindling the fire so-to-say.  I had some time down in San Diego to "chill out", so I rocked my Pigalle Follies 120 (black kid) with a similar risque outfit like yours.  Black short jacket, white hot-pants (very short)..I walked around the block in the quiet neighborhood.  Good way to "exorcise the demons" (cathartic), after hard days work.
> 
> I recently got a bunch of flare-out mini-skirts from Nordstrom, haven't had time to wear'em out.  (you can probably get them on crazy discount for post-Xmas sales) Your above outfit will make me do so, on my impending Las Vegas trip in January.  Can't WAIT to walk the casinos, doing window shopping.  I.e., Venetian shops, Palazzo where there's a CL boutique, Caesar's Palace Forum Shops, Crystal Mall in City Center, Fashion Mall, Wynn, etc.  I did so last Nov, rocking my black-patent Love Me 120 with long coat.  I shy'ed away from showing a lot of leg, I didn't want to attract any undue attention.  However, your outfit will inspire me to get "wild with a leg show".
> 
> You're such a Diva, Stilly!  You should put your camera in Movie mode and post videos!  I did so on my jaunt across the block in San Diego.


 


mama13drama99 said:


> Stilly, hot as ever!
> 
> But Stilly...YOUR SHOES, YOUR PICTURES, and YOUR SNIPPETS are always nice!  And you are so gracious!


 


LavenderIce said:


> So glad to see the PW 120 boots!  I can't believe they were one of your first pairs of CLs!
> 
> 
> 
> You make it all look effortless *stilly*! I come to your thread for inspiration from YOU!




Thanks so much *Kayapo, missnicoleeee, dmand, gigs* &* Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

So_Louboutin said:


> Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful! &#128512;


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Very Gorgeous, love the floral skirt pattern


 


mama13drama99 said:


> Stilly, hot as ever!
> 
> But Stilly...YOUR SHOES, YOUR PICTURES, and YOUR SNIPPETS are always nice!  And you are so gracious!




Thanks *So_Louboutin, BirkinLover* & *mama13drama99*!!!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Beautiful, I don't know how you do it though!
> 
> 
> I bet there were a few men with their eyes transfixed on you at the party
> 
> 
> Happy Christmas Holidays




I did get a little bit of staring at the party...but the Hot Chicks tend to attract some of that...


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> There was a 40% off sale on selected Louboutin styles, incl a pinky-patent Pigalle Follies 120.  $405 plus shipping and tax, super deal! I was lucky enough to find one in my size, and ordered them.  Then, got a call from CL boutique saying they were mis-sized in the box!?  What..  It happened to me before (black-suede PF 120) mis-sized in the box, but when I went to Caesar's Palace CL, they were there..perfectly fine!  I got the feeling I got the "run around" over the phone, so I bought them on-the-spot.
> 
> I got into a sparring match with the SA, then the Manager.  They wouldn't BUDGE, saying they would put me FIRST on the list of Spring Summer collection (eclectic colors in PF 120, incl Rose).  I was pretty unhappy.  Finally, we worked out a compromise, they had some So Kates on sale (non-basics), luckily a pink-glitter So  Kate in my size.  They are sending them to me tomorrow, arriving when I get back home from travel.
> 
> So, now my SK collection is at 4 (black-patent, black suede, purple suede, now pink glitter).  I guess I am gradually "coming around", becoming a SK loyalist..grudgingly!
> 
> Thanks again for your AWESOME photos, I never would have gone down the SK path without your inspiration.




Love the pink glitter SKs *gigs*!!!


I actually did manage to get a pair of Pinky Pigalle Folliies on sale as well as the Black Suede So Kate Booties...pics to come...


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> Yes, she's a "sweetie", so friendly/nice.  I like her hybrid model: sweetness with a "wild side" (diva).  She has a lucky DBF!  I also have a girl crush on her, we're like twins.  We have the same tastes and tendencies, in terms of wardrobe.  Her wardrobe has got me inspired to try some new stuff, been working the sales racks at Macy's, Neiman Marcus, Nordstrom, Saks, etc
> 
> She's got me BEAT by a large margin, in terms of Louboutins.  I'm dumping my entire shoe-collection, just keeping the Loubies.




You're too sweet *gigs*...


----------



## stilly

From the archives from last year, I thought these pics might be appropriate for the season.


*Happy Holidays everyone*!!! :xtree:


PS - I don't really recommend wearing CL's in the snow...


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Love the pink glitter SKs *gigs*!!!
> 
> 
> I actually did manage to get a pair of Pinky Pigalle Folliies on sale as well as the Black Suede So Kate Booties...pics to come...



Did you get the pinky PF 120 from Madison/NY? We wear nearly the same shoe-size, it's possible you got my "target" pinky-patent PF 120.  Then, they had to "fabricate a story"..

Can't wait to see your pics of Pinky-patent, they were TDF when I tried them at SouthCoast Plaza CL boutique!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> From the archives from last year, I thought these pics might be appropriate for the season.
> 
> 
> *Happy Holidays everyone*!!! :xtree:
> 
> 
> PS - I don't really recommend wearing CL's in the snow...


These are beautiful. What style are they?


----------



## LKBennettlover

stilly said:


> From the archives from last year, I thought these pics might be appropriate for the season.
> 
> 
> *Happy Holidays everyone*!!! :xtree:
> 
> 
> PS - I don't really recommend wearing CL's in the snow...



Such a lovely combination! 

CLs +  that little dress + bare legs in the snow certainly = super gorgeous and brave! 

Weren't you frozen Stilly? (Oh it's from last year not yesterday, oops silly me)


----------



## giggles00

dmand2 said:


> These are beautiful. What style are they?



They're "Halte", I had a line on a pair in my size at Dallas CL boutique.  I "passed" on them, thru sheer "passiveness". I.e., any reason NOT to buy "over priced" shoes is a GOOD THING.  I tend to buy CL's on sale, unless they are a GREAT style ("Resistance is Futile")

I am fond of 5" heels with ankle straps, so I was kinda kicking myself.  I believe Stilly stated she got them from Ebay.

In retrospect, I'm glad I "passed" on them.  The So Kate, Pigalle Follies 120 with the ultra-thin stiletto heel just BLOWS away anything else (in my book).  I resisted both SK & PF 120, until Stilly's superb exposition (great photos, with excellent composition and background).

I'm building a "core" collection of SK & PF 120.  I guess I've swtiched from Pigalle 120 (former flagship shoe) to SK & PF 120.

I bow to Stilly's "lead" as Louboutin point-woman, I'm simply a "follower"..

"I am not worthy" as the saying goes..


----------



## dmand2

giggles00 said:


> They're "Halte", I had a line on a pair in my size at Dallas CL boutique.  I "passed" on them, thru sheer "passiveness". I.e., any reason NOT to buy "over priced" shoes is a GOOD THING.  I tend to buy CL's on sale, unless they are a GREAT style ("Resistance is Futile")
> 
> I am fond of 5" heels with ankle straps, so I was kinda kicking myself.  I believe Stilly stated she got them from Ebay.
> 
> In retrospect, I'm glad I "passed" on them.  The So Kate, Pigalle Follies 120 with the ultra-thin stiletto heel just BLOWS away anything else (in my book).  I resisted both SK & PF 120, until Stilly's superb exposition (great photos, with excellent composition and background).
> 
> I'm building a "core" collection of SK & PF 120.  I guess I've swtiched from Pigalle 120 (former flagship shoe) to SK & PF 120.
> 
> I bow to Stilly's "lead" as Louboutin point-woman, I'm simply a "follower"..
> 
> "I am not worthy" as the saying goes..


Thanks gigs. When I was a CL virgin, I was toying between SKs and piggies and Stilly's pics nudged me into SK territory. I now have a rather large collection of those and have branched out into other styles, such as the Lady Peeps, Irizas, Snakiltas, and recently the Pina Spike. The latter has a similar cut to the Halte, but is far more embellished, and I love it, so this one really caught my eye&#8230;on the hunt now...


----------



## SandrineSmiles

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Patent Hot Chick 130's with a new neoprene floral skirt out to a Christmas Party last night...


Oh wow I knew I liked the shape of the Hot Chick but seeing these on you gives such a better idea of how it goes... Oh my, I think I'm in love again.

I need to be cured


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Patent Hot Chick 130's with a new neoprene floral skirt out to a Christmas Party last night...


Simply gorgeous!  Your pics settled it for me...Hot Chicks are my next pair!  Were you sitting most of the time at the party?

Merry Christmas and thank you so much for your fabulous posts!


----------



## shaggy360

giggles00 said:


> I'm building a "core" collection of SK & PF 120.  I guess I've swtiched from Pigalle 120 (former flagship shoe) to SK & PF 120.
> 
> I bow to Stilly's "lead" as Louboutin point-woman, I'm simply a "follower"..



I think all of us here love to follow Stilly and her lead in Louboutin fashion!

Now Giggles, I am more than excited to hear you too are building a core collection and very much looking forward to seeing your thread with your pictures of your collection and all of your advice!!

Meanwhile back to Stilly and her pictures...Stilly, what size did you get in your Hot Chick 130s? Did you have sizing issues?


----------



## Christina2

giggles00 said:


> Lovely, Lovelier, Loveliest!
> 
> I still don't know how you pull of your EXQUISITE photography, with a self-timer plus tripod.  PERFECT composition!  It takes me 2 or 3 takes, doing hand-held for closeups of heels.
> 
> Your legs are getting quite shapely, the 120mm heels DO help with that!  A friend of mine Stella (real-estate agent who rocks 5" heels) told me her calves develop a nice tone and curve. It must be quite chilly out in Washington DC, I still don't know you manage your hose-less look.  I swear by ultra-sheer p'hose, even in summer months.
> 
> You're inspiring this "old dog", re-kindling the fire so-to-say.  I had some time down in San Diego to "chill out", so I rocked my Pigalle Follies 120 (black kid) with a similar risque outfit like yours.  Black short jacket, white hot-pants (very short)..I walked around the block in the quiet neighborhood.  Good way to "exorcise the demons" (cathartic), after hard days work.
> 
> I recently got a bunch of flare-out mini-skirts from Nordstrom, haven't had time to wear'em out.  (you can probably get them on crazy discount for post-Xmas sales) Your above outfit will make me do so, on my impending Las Vegas trip in January.  Can't WAIT to walk the casinos, doing window shopping.  I.e., Venetian shops, Palazzo where there's a CL boutique, Caesar's Palace Forum Shops, Crystal Mall in City Center, Fashion Mall, Wynn, etc.  I did so last Nov, rocking my black-patent Love Me 120 with long coat.  I shy'ed away from showing a lot of leg, I didn't want to attract any undue attention.  However, your outfit will inspire me to get "wild with a leg show".
> 
> You're such a Diva, Stilly!  You should put your camera in Movie mode and post videos!  I did so on my jaunt across the block in San Diego.


Your look so gorgeous in your Hot Chicks and you seem to have mastered the 130mm height too. I am still struggling in mine but your photos give me hope that it is possible to look confident and elegant in them. I'm sure I just need to practice, practice, practice - right ?

Hope you had fun at the Christmas Party. Have a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## dmand2

shaggy360 said:


> I think all of us here love to follow Stilly and her lead in Louboutin fashion!
> 
> Now Giggles, I am more than excited to hear you too are building a core collection and very much looking forward to seeing your thread with your pictures of your collection and all of your advice!!
> 
> Meanwhile back to Stilly and her pictures...Stilly, what size did you get in your Hot Chick 130s? Did you have sizing issues?


Hi Shaggy360. Stilly can give you her advice, but my experience with the Hot Chicks was to size at least a 1/2 size, and probably a full size, up from your TTS CL sizing. Ie, I wear a 40 in SKs and Pigalles 120, but the 40 in the Hot Chick was way too tight. Hope this helps!


----------



## dmand2

Christina2 said:


> Your look so gorgeous in your Hot Chicks and you seem to have mastered the 130mm height too. I am still struggling in mine but your photos give me hope that it is possible to look confident and elegant in them. I'm sure I just need to practice, practice, practice - right ?
> 
> Hope you had fun at the Christmas Party. Have a very Merry Christmas.


Hi Christina2. Yes, I found the leap to the 130 was a bit of a struggle, but it can be done - don't be put off! I'd recommend starting with the Allenissima (slingback peep-toe) if you can as that is easier to wear, then moving on to the Hot Chick. Either way, these aren't 'all day' shoes, but can become 'evening' wear shoes with a bit of practise. Good luck!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Patent Hot Chick 130's with a new neoprene floral skirt out to a Christmas Party last night...



SUper hot Stilly! Did you have to go down a size on the heels?


----------



## BirkinLover77

dmand2 said:


> Hi Christina2. Yes, I found the leap to the 130 was a bit of a struggle, but it can be done - don't be put off! I'd recommend starting with the Allenissima (slingback peep-toe) if you can as that is easier to wear, then moving on to the Hot Chick. Either way, these aren't 'all day' shoes, but can become 'evening' wear shoes with a bit of practise. Good luck!


Agree, they are super sexy heel not meant to be in for long period of time but nice to have a pair in your collection. Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all you


----------



## giggles00

dmand2 said:


> Hi Shaggy360. Stilly can give you her advice, but my experience with the Hot Chicks was to size at least a 1/2 size, and probably a full size, up from your TTS CL sizing. Ie, I wear a 40 in SKs and Pigalles 120, but the 40 in the Hot Chick was way too tight. Hope this helps!



I wear similar size to Stilly (about .5 size bigger), I had to go up 1 full size to get the equivalent fit for Hot Chick.  My TTS Pigalle 120 is 40.5 (in stiffer patent), I actually prefer a looser fit (when new) at 41.  My Hot Chick is 41.5, I have a 2nd pair at 41 (quite tight, especially with stiffer black-patent).  I think I can get the 41 "stretched out" eventually, so I think I can do a "save".  If not, I'll have to sell it.

I had a really WEIRD experience with Hot Chick,the toe-box was SO TIGHT, my feet fell "numb".  But, it's stretching out quickly (as all CL's do, due to high-quality leather used), so I think it's coming around.  I'm an EXPERT when it comes to exceptionally high-heels, I have a 150mm Ernest pump (6")..it's no problem for me.  But, this Hot Chick is giving me some probs during the "break in phase".

Good God, Hot Chick is just an AMAZING DESIGN!


----------



## stilly

shaggy360 said:


> I think all of us here love to follow Stilly and her lead in Louboutin fashion!
> 
> Now Giggles, I am more than excited to hear you too are building a core collection and very much looking forward to seeing your thread with your pictures of your collection and all of your advice!!
> 
> Meanwhile back to Stilly and her pictures...Stilly, what size did you get in your Hot Chick 130s? Did you have sizing issues?


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> SUper hot Stilly! Did you have to go down a size on the heels?




Thanks *shaggy* &* Lav*!


I actually went TTS on my 130's but they're a bit tight so you may want to go half a size up as the others have suggested.


----------



## stilly

SandrineSmiles said:


> Oh wow I knew I liked the shape of the Hot Chick but seeing these on you gives such a better idea of how it goes... Oh my, I think I'm in love again.
> 
> I need to be cured


 


madisoncouture said:


> Simply gorgeous!  Your pics settled it for me...Hot Chicks are my next pair!  Were you sitting most of the time at the party?
> 
> Merry Christmas and thank you so much for your fabulous posts!


 


Thanks so much *Sandrine *& *Madison*!!!


----------



## stilly

LKBennettlover said:


> Such a lovely combination!
> 
> CLs +  that little dress + bare legs in the snow certainly = super gorgeous and brave!
> 
> Weren't you frozen Stilly? (Oh it's from last year not yesterday, oops silly me)






Thanks *LKBennettlover*!
Yes this outfit was a little cold but I wasn't outside that long thankfully... :snowballs:


----------



## stilly

Red Patent Alti 160's...


----------



## SandrineSmiles

Oooooooooooh red patent is soooo... fierce! 

Love love love this one!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Red Patent Alti 160's...


Very nice stilly. I am always wondering. How does the comfort of these compare to the pointy toe CLs ?


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Red Patent Alti 160's...


Love the beautiful red and they look very comfortable


----------



## highheeladdict

Wow...absolutely gorgeous! I love those heels.


----------



## LavenderIce

stilly said:


> Red Patent Alti 160's...



Looking good *stilly*!  I've always loved your red patent Alti 160.


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Red Patent Alti 160's...



LOVE the red-paten!!  I have them in Pigalle Follies 120.

I'm a non-platform loyalist, I usually don't do platforms..only special case exeptions.

Alti is one of them.  I tried to find one, but never did.  I was in Vegas at Saks, they couldn't find me one (despite online website having them).

Whoah..I WANT this shoe!  Do you know of any other colors it came in?

Did you get them used, or new?


----------



## hellyers

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Patent Pretty Woman 120 boots to a friend's holiday party last weekend. This is one of my first pairs of CL's!


 

Love these! Very Dom looking


----------



## stilly

SandrineSmiles said:


> Oooooooooooh red patent is soooo... fierce!
> 
> Love love love this one!


 


highheeladdict said:


> Wow...absolutely gorgeous! I love those heels.


 


LavenderIce said:


> Looking good *stilly*!  I've always loved your red patent Alti 160.




Thanks *Sandrine, highheeladdict* &* Lav*!!!
Just a pop of color for the holidays!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Very nice stilly. I am always wondering. How does the comfort of these compare to the pointy toe CLs ?


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Love the beautiful red and they look very comfortable


 


Thanks *Christina* & *BirkinLover*!


I actually find these a little less comfy than the So Kates. Despite the round toe, they tend to crush my toes a bit. They're also a little tight since I don't wear them that often...


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> LOVE the red-paten!!  I have them in Pigalle Follies 120.
> 
> I'm a non-platform loyalist, I usually don't do platforms..only special case exeptions.
> 
> Alti is one of them.  I tried to find one, but never did.  I was in Vegas at Saks, they couldn't find me one (despite online website having them).
> 
> Whoah..I WANT this shoe!  Do you know of any other colors it came in?
> 
> Did you get them used, or new?




Thanks *gigs*!


I bought these off eBay 2 years ago. This is a style from a few years back.
I have them in Black and Burgundy Kid as well.
They also made them in Black Patent, Nude and a few other colors with a 140mm heel as well as the 160mm heel shown here.

I love the look but they're not the easiest CL's to walk in...


----------



## stilly

hellyers said:


> Love these! Very Dom looking




Thanks *hellyers!*
These are a little out there I so frankly I don't wear them that often.
I usually go for a more subtle look.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Red Patent Alti 160's...



Look good Stilly! How long do you last in those heels?


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Look good Stilly! How long do you last in those heels?


 
Thanks *Lav*!
I can wear them all day which I did yesterday with my Black Kid Alti 160's...


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> Thanks *Lav*!
> I can wear them all day which I did yesterday with my Black Kid Alti 160's...



Yaaay, I love when you break out the Alti 160s! They are awesome


----------



## stilly

LolasCloset said:


> Yaaay, I love when you break out the Alti 160s! They are awesome




Thanks *LolasCloset*!!!
I do love the Altis...


----------



## stilly

Just heading out for dinner and some dancing for New Year's Eve.
Black & Gold Duvette's tonight with a simple gold dress...


----------



## mama13drama99

I love stopping by and getting a peek of your outfits and shoes before all the chatter and posting of other people's pictures begin in YOUR  thread Stilly...you look very cute!  Those shoes haven't grown on me just yet but I like what you've paired them with.  The shoe stands out and doesn't compete, but you're still very well put together! 

Have a safe and wonderful New Year's Eve!


----------



## betty.lee

you make every shoe look like a must have.


----------



## for3v3rz

stilly said:


> Just heading out for dinner and some dancing for New Year's Eve.
> Black & Gold Duvette's tonight with a simple gold dress...




Very festive with black and gold to kick off the new year.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Just heading out for dinner and some dancing for New Year's Eve.
> Black & Gold Duvette's tonight with a simple gold dress...


Looking amazing on the eve of new year


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Thanks *Lav*!
> I can wear them all day which I did yesterday with my Black Kid Alti 160's...


AWSOME legs in the amazing Alti 160


----------



## soleilbrun

stilly said:


> Just heading out for dinner and some dancing for New Year's Eve.
> Black & Gold Duvette's tonight with a simple gold dress...



You look great! I channeled my inner stilly last night and danced into the wee hours of the morning with my lucifer bow 120! Today I'm back in 100s. Happy new year stilly!


----------



## highheeladdict

Great outfit and gorgeous heels!


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Just heading out for dinner and some dancing for New Year's Eve.
> Black & Gold Duvette's tonight with a simple gold dress...


How festive and pretty!


----------



## rock_girl

stilly said:


> Just heading out for dinner and some dancing for New Year's Eve.
> Black & Gold Duvette's tonight with a simple gold dress...




I love the Duvette!!  Such a lovely shoe.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Red Patent Alti 160's...


Super hot lady in red, and love the floral dress and fabulous coat!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Thanks *Lav*!
> I can wear them all day which I did yesterday with my Black Kid Alti 160's...


Perfection again! How would you compare these to Lady Peeps?


----------



## stilly

for3v3rz said:


> Very festive with black and gold to kick off the new year.


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Looking amazing on the eve of new year


 


soleilbrun said:


> You look great! I channeled my inner stilly last night and danced into the wee hours of the morning with my lucifer bow 120! Today I'm back in 100s. Happy new year stilly!


 


highheeladdict said:


> Great outfit and gorgeous heels!


 


PurseACold said:


> How festive and pretty!


 


rock_girl said:


> I love the Duvette!!  Such a lovely shoe.




Thanks so much *for3v3rz, BirkinLover, soleilbrun, highheeladdict, PurseACold* & *rock_girl*! 


I love wearing CL's for New Year's Eve but I always struggle over which pair to wear. These won out since they fit nice and tight and were great for dancing with just a little but of shine.


----------



## stilly

mama13drama99 said:


> I love stopping by and getting a peek of your outfits and shoes before all the chatter and posting of other people's pictures begin in YOUR  thread Stilly...you look very cute!  Those shoes haven't grown on me just yet but I like what you've paired them with.  The shoe stands out and doesn't compete, but you're still very well put together!
> 
> Have a safe and wonderful New Year's Eve!


 


betty.lee said:


> you make every shoe look like a must have.


 


Thanks *mama13drma99* & *betty.lee*!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore my new Air Chance slingbacks to lunch with friends earlier this week to try and break them in. They're actually pretty comfy straight out of the box.


----------



## stilly

For a long shopping excursion yesterday, I wore my classic Black Kid Pigalle 120's. I usually wear a dress and pumps for clothes shopping since I find its easy to slip them off to try things on. These were actually the 3rd pair of CL's in my collection and I've certainly put on a lot of miles on them over the years...


----------



## mama13drama99

(OMG, I did it again &#128540

Stilly, that Air Chance is different for you but it's VERY nice and looks comfortable. I think I can pull that shoe off.  Upon second look, the toe cleavage is what's familiar!  Is it a shoe that you "connected" with immediately? 

Your skirt is adorable!!!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> I wore my new Air Chance slingbacks to lunch with friends earlier this week to try and break them in. They're actually pretty comfy straight out of the box.


Ooooh, love these!! Very stylish and different. Not a style I've seen before. LOVE.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> For a long shopping excursion yesterday, I wore my classic Black Kid Pigalle 120's. I usually wear a dress and pumps for clothes shopping since I find its easy to slip them off to try things on. These were actually the 3rd pair of CL's in my collection and I've certainly put on a lot of miles on them over the years...


Simple perfection, all complemented by elegant pearls!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> For a long shopping excursion yesterday, I wore my classic Black Kid Pigalle 120's. I usually wear a dress and pumps for clothes shopping since I find its easy to slip them off to try things on. These were actually the 3rd pair of CL's in my collection and I've certainly put on a lot of miles on them over the years...


Stilly, you look fab in your pigalle


----------



## BirkinLover77

giggles00 said:


> Such an AWESOME outfit!!
> 
> Love the polka dot blouse, basic black skirt (mini..no less!), basic black pumps (5" heel..no less!).  Very smart, classic look .. with flare (5" heels and mini skirt).
> 
> I just made a run to Beverly Hills (Rodeo Dr & Wilshire), scanning for some post Xmas deals.  Barneys had some new Louboutins, a silver So Kate with cool pattern.  See attached pics.  You MUST get this.
> 
> Leopard patent (which you have), Leopard strassed ($3500 retail), pony-hair.  The 60& off rack had a bunch of shoes, but nothing that "grabbed" me..some beauties though!


Giggles, Congrats on your sweet pink SK. I love the print of the SK Silver and the pattern  ( #1 picture) which is so different from the SK Croisade. Don't own many grey shoes in my closet except for the one and only SK Crosiade. Do you know the price on this SK and is the material Python?


----------



## dmand2

BirkinLover77 said:


> Giggles, Congrats on your sweet pink SK. I love the print of the SK Silver and the pattern  ( #1 picture) which is so different from the SK Croisade. Don't own many grey shoes in my closet except for the one and only SK Crosiade. Do you know the price on this SK and is the material Python?


I agree. This one is really special and unique!


----------



## mama13drama99

mama13drama99 said:


> I love stopping by and getting a peek of your outfits and shoes before all the chatter and posting of other people's pictures begin in YOUR  thread Stilly...you look very cute!  Those shoes haven't grown on me just yet but I like what you've paired them with.  The shoe stands out and doesn't compete, but you're still very well put together!
> 
> Have a safe and wonderful New Year's Eve!




My perfect timing visiting STILLY'S THREAD just went "left"...gosh darn!


----------



## shaggy360

stilly said:


> Thanks *Lav*!
> I can wear them all day which I did yesterday with my Black Kid Alti 160's...



I LOVE seeing your Alto 160s in black kid!!! I rejoice every time you post pictures wearing them!


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> Just heading out for dinner and some dancing for New Year's Eve.
> Black & Gold Duvette's tonight with a simple gold dress...


Wow Stilly - love these shoes. Perfect for NYE


----------



## Mariqueen

stilly said:


> I usually use a timer on a tripod or on the ground for the close-ups.
> My boyfriend used to take the pics but he eventually grew tired of it and a lot of the time I'm alone when I take the pics so its easier with the timer.



haha I can imagine him being like, "again, really?" xD all your pictures are so lovely!


----------



## stilly

mama13drama99 said:


> (OMG, I did it again &#128540
> 
> Stilly, that Air Chance is different for you but it's VERY nice and looks comfortable. I think I can pull that shoe off.  Upon second look, the toe cleavage is what's familiar!  Is it a shoe that you "connected" with immediately?
> 
> Your skirt is adorable!!!




Thanks *mama13drama*!


I love slingbacks and these seemed comfy so that drew me in.


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Simple perfection, all complemented by elegant pearls!


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Giggles, Congrats on your sweet pink SK. I love the print of the SK Silver and the pattern  ( #1 picture) which is so different from the SK Croisade. Don't own many grey shoes in my closet except for the one and only SK Crosiade. Do you know the price on this SK and is the material Python?


 


dmand2 said:


> Ooooh, love these!! Very stylish and different. Not a style I've seen before. LOVE.


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, you look fab in your pigalle




Thanks* dmand* & *BirkinLover*!!!


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> Such an AWESOME outfit!!
> 
> Love the polka dot blouse, basic black skirt (mini..no less!), basic black pumps (5" heel..no less!).  Very smart, classic look .. with flare (5" heels and mini skirt).
> 
> I just made a run to Beverly Hills (Rodeo Dr & Wilshire), scanning for some post Xmas deals.  Barneys had some new Louboutins, a silver So Kate with cool pattern.  See attached pics.  You MUST get this.
> 
> Leopard patent (which you have), Leopard strassed ($3500 retail), pony-hair.  The 60& off rack had a bunch of shoes, but nothing that "grabbed" me..some beauties though!


 


Thanks* gigs*!


I love the first pair in you pics which I haven't seen before.
The strassed are beautiful but the prices are ridiculous and I would never wear them enough to justify the price.


----------



## stilly

shaggy360 said:


> I LOVE seeing your Alto 160s in black kid!!! I rejoice every time you post pictures wearing them!


 


shoes4ever said:


> Wow Stilly - love these shoes. Perfect for NYE




Thanks so much *shaggy* & *shoes4ever*!


----------



## stilly

My new Pinky Pigalle Follies 120's. These show lots of toe cleavage which I love but I know its not for everyone. I got quite a few compliments on these...


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> My new Pinky Pigalle Follies 120's. These show lots of toe cleavage which I love but I know its not for everyone. I got quite a few compliments on these...


Wow, these are killer amazing on you! I love the way you've accented with the pink belt and the splash of pink on your cardigan, not to mention your bag. Another terrific look, *stilly*.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> My new Pinky Pigalle Follies 120's. These show lots of toe cleavage which I love but I know its not for everyone. I got quite a few compliments on these...


I love these and think they are so fun. I have a pair myself and it's so hard to capture the true 'pinkness' of them in photos. Super cute!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> My new Pinky Pigalle Follies 120's. These show lots of toe cleavage which I love but I know its not for everyone. I got quite a few compliments on these...


Stilly, love the spring color. It is soooooo COLD in New York City


----------



## Minionlove

stilly said:


> My new Pinky Pigalle Follies 120's. These show lots of toe cleavage which I love but I know its not for everyone. I got quite a few compliments on these...




Stunning shoes! And beautiful model


----------



## for3v3rz

stilly said:


> My new Pinky Pigalle Follies 120's. These show lots of toe cleavage which I love but I know its not for everyone. I got quite a few compliments on these...




Love it Stilly. This was my one of the 1st 120 pigalle follies. I love it so much. Where did you get yours? I thought they were sold out.


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> I love these and think they are so fun. I have a pair myself and it's so hard to capture the true 'pinkness' of them in photos. Super cute!


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, love the spring color. It is soooooo COLD in New York City


 


PurseACold said:


> Wow, these are killer amazing on you! I love the way you've accented with the pink belt and the splash of pink on your cardigan, not to mention your bag. Another terrific look, *stilly*.


 


Minionlove said:


> Stunning shoes! And beautiful model




Thanks so much *dmand, BirkinLover, PurseACold* & *Minionlove*!
Its cold here too but I can't resist wearing my CL's...


----------



## stilly

for3v3rz said:


> Love it Stilly. This was my one of the 1st 120 pigalle follies. I love it so much. Where did you get yours? I thought they were sold out.




Thanks *for3v3rz*!
I bought them off Bluefly.com at a small discount.
I was so happy to stumble on them in my size.


----------



## giggles00

for3v3rz said:


> Love it Stilly. This was my one of the 1st 120 pigalle follies. I love it so much. Where did you get yours? I thought they were sold out.



I found pinky-patent (SZ 41) in Madison, filled out contract and ordered it. They called saying it wasn't available (!!), so they substituted a pink sparkle So Kate. 

I LOVE the pink..Stilly is total "bomb" in it!


----------



## stilly

Despite the cold weather this week, I ventured out in my Rouge De Mars So Kates yesterday...though I did wear a wool coat and scarf...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Some lovely new additions Stilly and beautiful outfits as usual!


----------



## highheeladdict

What a great outfit! I love your coat  and of course the heels


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Despite the cold weather this week, I ventured out in my Rouge De Mars So Kates yesterday...though I did wear a wool coat and scarf...


Beautiful Stilly, the pop of red is stunning look great even in the cold and your legs look even more sexy with the red pumps


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Despite the cold weather this week, I ventured out in my Rouge De Mars So Kates yesterday...though I did wear a wool coat and scarf...



Again, an AWESOME outfit!

I have a special place for red pumps..  I have it in Pigalle Follies 120, one of my faves!

Just got back from Vegas, checked out Loubs at Neiman Marcus and made a quick run through Macys..  They are having a 75% off clearance sale.  They are clearing out the Fall 2014 coats (Calvin Klein, Anne Klein, etc).  They had a FAB black wool coat (BIG lapels, v-cut front) for 40% off (plus additional 10% off using WOW! coupon).  So,  I got it for $233 "out the door".  DO check it out!!

I also made a run to Caesar's Forum Shops, the Jimmy Choo boutique and CL boutique.  JC had a Anouk type of 5" heel in 40.5, called Kayomi:

http://us.jimmychoo.com/on/demandwa...Site/en_US/GeoShow-Product?pid=146ko5spt9dk36

Combo purple-suede (front) and purple-patent (rear).  The toe-box is aysmmetric-cut in front, not a full maxxed toe-cleavage.   Half off $650, so it's a good price.  TOO tight for me, so I passed on it.  I think it would fit you fine.  We differ in sizing about .5.  They were about to "box it" back to NYC, so you have to get it TODAY!!  Otherwise, it won't be available for purchase.

I also made 2 runs to the high-end Crystal Mall (City Center).

I just got some inside info -- there will be a CL boutique opening up across from Porsche Design store (full line of Porsche branded luggage, watches, clothes, etc).  Sometime around April.  I already mentioned a CL boutique opening up in Brentwood/CA (high end town, near Bel Air).


----------



## Belladiva79

stilly said:


> Thanks *for3v3rz*!
> I bought them off Bluefly.com at a small discount.
> I was so happy to stumble on them in my size.




Love your pigalles! I have a question that maybe you can answer. Have you ever gotten a nick in any of the patent leather ones? If so, was it fixable??


----------



## for3v3rz

stilly said:


> Despite the cold weather this week, I ventured out in my Rouge De Mars So Kates yesterday...though I did wear a wool coat and scarf...



Red in the cold weather, sure is fire on ice. Hot.


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> Despite the cold weather this week, I ventured out in my Rouge De Mars So Kates yesterday...though I did wear a wool coat and scarf...


Love the pop of red Stilly --- and the tie up detailing on the back of your coat. Very chic as always.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Despite the cold weather this week, I ventured out in my Rouge De Mars So Kates yesterday...though I did wear a wool coat and scarf...



I like the skirt with the heels paired together.


----------



## dmand2

giggles00 said:


> I made a quick run to high end Crystal Mall (in City Center Las Vegas), where I went to the Jimmy Choo boutique.  The seasonal color Anouks never did go on Xmas sale.  The SA mentioned that the turqoise *might* go on sale this coming June.  There was a 5" heel similar to the Anouk (asymmetric toe-cut), stiletto heel that had rectangular profile.  On sale for $330..my size is avail at another store.  Will check it out tomorrow!
> 
> However, I spotted a killer Anouk priced at around $900.  It was a black laser cut over silver base, it was a good seller.  See attached pics.  I know you are an Anouk fan Stilly..check it out!


OMG - these are out of this world. I must have them!! A new brand to me... Wow!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Despite the cold weather this week, I ventured out in my Rouge De Mars So Kates yesterday...though I did wear a wool coat and scarf...


The Rouge De Mars are definitely a fave of mine! I've seen you wear this coat a couple of times and I love it.  What brand/style is it??


----------



## dmand2

Belladiva79 said:


> Love your pigalles! I have a question that maybe you can answer. Have you ever gotten a nick in any of the patent leather ones? If so, was it fixable??


I'll let Stilly respond too, but from personal experience - YES & YES. I shredded the entire stilletto heel of my black patent So Kates getting them stuck in a wooden slatted floorboard, and a very experienced cobbler was able to bring them back to life.


----------



## Elle DArbanvile

So first post ever! I have been a "lurker" in here for a while but didn't feel legitimate to participate until I finally became a proud owner ^^
I must say your collection thread is a favorite of mine! You have an amazing collection ( and modeling skills! ) and I love to see the way you put outfits together. Congrats!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
I'm going to move Giggle's pictures to her own thread.  Next time simply report people you think might be highjacking instead of going further off topic discussing how they might be highjacking, lol! 
All that has been removed.


----------



## BirkinLover77

dmand2 said:


> I'll let Stilly respond too, but from personal experience - YES & YES. I shredded the entire stilletto heel of my black patent So Kates getting them stuck in a wooden slatted floorboard, and a very experienced cobbler was able to bring them back to life.


So happy to hear that your heels were able to be fix


----------



## stilly

Belladiva79 said:


> Love your pigalles! I have a question that maybe you can answer. Have you ever gotten a nick in any of the patent leather ones? If so, was it fixable??


 
Thanks *Belladiva*!

As the *dmand* & *BirkinLover* have noted, most heel nicks can be fixed by your cobbler. If you don't have a local cobbler there is a thread on this forum that can give you some trusted shops where you can mail your CL's for repair.

Personally, I've stopped repairing the small nicks if they're they're not horribly noticeable. If you wear your CL's a lot like I do, some nicks are inevitable and they don't really detract from the overall look of the shoe in my opinion.


----------



## stilly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Some lovely new additions Stilly and beautiful outfits as usual!


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful Stilly, the pop of red is stunning look great even in the cold and your legs look even more sexy with the red pumps


 


for3v3rz said:


> Red in the cold weather, sure is fire on ice. Hot.


 


shoes4ever said:


> Love the pop of red Stilly --- and the tie up detailing on the back of your coat. Very chic as always.


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> I like the skirt with the heels paired together.


 
Thanks *CEC.LV4eva, BirkinLover, for3v3rz, shoes4ever* & *Lav*!!!
I love the red to brighten uo a winter Friday!


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> I found pinky-patent (SZ 41) in Madison, filled out contract and ordered it. They called saying it wasn't available (!!), so they substituted a pink sparkle So Kate.
> 
> I LOVE the pink..Stilly is total "bomb" in it!


 
Thanks *gigs*!!!
I love the bright pink as well!!!


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> What a great outfit! I love your coat  and of course the heels


 
Thanks so much *highheeladdict*!!!


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> What a great outfit! I love your coat  and of course the heels


 


shoes4ever said:


> Love the pop of red Stilly --- and the tie up detailing on the back of your coat. Very chic as always.


 


dmand2 said:


> The Rouge De Mars are definitely a fave of mine! I've seen you wear this coat a couple of times and I love it.  What brand/style is it??


 
Thanks girls!

The wool coat I bought off asos.com but it was probably 2 years ago...


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Despite the cold weather this week, I ventured out in my Rouge De Mars So Kates yesterday...though I did wear a wool coat and scarf...




Very nice - love lipstick red to brighten up a winters day. And you still wore a mini-skirt!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Thanks girls!
> 
> The wool coat I bought off asos.com but it was probably 2 years ago...


Thanks Stilly. I love just that extra bit of detail that distinguishes it from a simple coat. Gorgeous!


----------



## Natasha210

stilly said:


> My new Pinky Pigalle Follies 120's. These show lots of toe cleavage which I love but I know its not for everyone. I got quite a few compliments on these...


Gorgeous shoes! Well pretty much all your shoes are tdf! I would love to see a picture of your whole collection haha! 
Also just wondering do you vibram your shoes??


----------



## stilly

Natasha210 said:


> Gorgeous shoes! Well pretty much all your shoes are tdf! I would love to see a picture of your whole collection haha!
> Also just wondering do you vibram your shoes??




Thanks *Natasha*! 


I probably have a dozen pairs of CL's that have the vibram soles.
I only do it on my most worn pairs since its too expensive to have them all done and I have so many pairs at this point that I can rotate them to keep the sole wear down.


I do put red gaffers tape (available from Amazon) on the bottom of all my non-vibramed CL's to avoid wearing out the red soles. I wear them a few times and then change the tape as needed as it wears down.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Very nice - love lipstick red to brighten up a winters day. And you still wore a mini-skirt!




Thanks *Kayapo*!
Yes even on a cold day I couldn't resist the matching red plaid mini...


----------



## stilly

Elle DArbanvile said:


> So first post ever! I have been a "lurker" in here for a while but didn't feel legitimate to participate until I finally became a proud owner ^^
> I must say your collection thread is a favorite of mine! You have an amazing collection ( and modeling skills! ) and I love to see the way you put outfits together. Congrats!


`


Thanks so much *Elle DArbanvile*!!! 
I'm happy to be your first post!!!


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> Thanks *Natasha*!
> 
> 
> I probably have a dozen pairs of CL's that have the vibram soles.
> I only do it on my most worn pairs since its too expensive to have them all done and I have so many pairs at this point that I can rotate them to keep the sole wear down.
> 
> 
> I do put red gaffers tape (available from Amazon) on the bottom of all my non-vibramed CL's to avoid wearing out the red soles. I wear them a few times and then change the tape as needed as it wears down.




still does the gaffers tape leave any kind of residue on the red? and if so, what do you use to remove it? thanks


----------



## JetSetGo!

betty.lee said:


> still does the gaffers tape leave any kind of residue on the red? and if so, what do you use to remove it? thanks



It comes off clean, but you do have to be cautious so it does not pull the red lacquer off with it.


----------



## betty.lee

JetSetGo! said:


> It comes off clean, but you do have to be cautious so it does not pull the red lacquer off with it.




thank you JSG


----------



## stilly

betty.lee said:


> still does the gaffers tape leave any kind of residue on the red? and if so, what do you use to remove it? thanks




There is no residue but it will start to deform the paint after you leave it on for a few months. As *Jet* said, you also have to remove it slowly and carefully...


----------



## stilly

Leopard SK's for a cold casual Friday today with a blazer and skinnys...


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> There is no residue but it will start to deform the paint after you leave it on for a few months. As *Jet* said, you also have to remove it slowly and carefully...




thanks stilly, I might try that.


----------



## Natasha210

stilly said:


> There is no residue but it will start to deform the paint after you leave it on for a few months. As *Jet* said, you also have to remove it slowly and carefully...



Awesome! Good to know, will start taping thank you


----------



## JetSetGo!

stilly said:


> Leopard SK's for a cold casual Friday today with a blazer and skinnys...



Lovely, Stilly!


----------



## highheeladdict

A great outfit. Very cool! I love the heels, the pattern is gorgeous, and they're so shiny.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Leopard SK's for a cold casual Friday today with a blazer and skinnys...


Very Beautiful!!! Love the SK so gorgeous in patent leather


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Leopard SK's for a cold casual Friday today with a blazer and skinnys...


Love these and the whole look so much!


----------



## PurseACold

Love!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Leopard SK's for a cold casual Friday today with a blazer and skinnys...



Cute outfit stilly!


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> Leopard SK's for a cold casual Friday today with a blazer and skinnys...



Totally foxy, Stilly! The leopard SKs look so sleek on you.


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> A great outfit. Very cool! I love the heels, the pattern is gorgeous, and they're so shiny.


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Very Beautiful!!! Love the SK so gorgeous in patent leather


 


dmand2 said:


> Love these and the whole look so much!


 


PurseACold said:


> Love!!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute outfit stilly!


 


LolasCloset said:


> Totally foxy, Stilly! The leopard SKs look so sleek on you.




Thanks so much *highheelsaddict, BirkinLover, dmand, PurseACold, Lav* & *LolasCloset*!!!


----------



## stilly

JetSetGo! said:


> Lovely, Stilly!


 

Thanks *Jet*!!!


----------



## stilly

I got home Friday  night after a long work trip and my boyfriend surprised me with a little gift...Roccia Natural Python Pigalle 120's!!! I've been looking for a pair of these forever and I couldn't resist wearing them out Saturday night with a little pleated leather mini and floral cardi...


----------



## label24

Wiiii!!! Absolutely faboulous!!!


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> I got home Friday  night after a long work trip and my boyfriend surprised me with a little gift...Roccia Natural Python Pigalle 120's!!! I've been looking for a pair of these forever and I couldn't resist wearing them out Saturday night with a little pleated leather mini and floral cardi...


That is one of my favorite looks of yours yet! I'm loving pleated leather. And it goes so well with the gorgeous shoes. Great boyfriend too


----------



## LolasCloset

Omg, amazing! Your boyfriend is a gem and these are so fab.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> I got home Friday  night after a long work trip and my boyfriend surprised me with a little gift...Roccia Natural Python Pigalle 120's!!! I've been looking for a pair of these forever and I couldn't resist wearing them out Saturday night with a little pleated leather mini and floral cardi...


love the pale leather mini with the python - what a lovely combo ! I swear Stilly, you are looking better in your CLs everytime you post. BTW did you ever buy a different color Hot Chicks ? I have been looking for the mint or red patent - with no luck...


----------



## mznaterz

Stilly I wish I could wear mini your legs are absolutely beautiful. My butt abs hips are like Nikki minaj literally. Soooooo no skirts for me but you........... WOW  you can wear anything


----------



## LavenderIce

The roccia natural python Pigalle 120 were meant to be yours!  I'm actually surprised you didn't already have a pair.  You have such perfect pairings of CLs and skirts.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> I got home Friday  night after a long work trip and my boyfriend surprised me with a little gift...Roccia Natural Python Pigalle 120's!!! I've been looking for a pair of these forever and I couldn't resist wearing them out Saturday night with a little pleated leather mini and floral cardi...


Stunning shoes and your outfit suits the occasion, omg you look so beautiful


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> I got home Friday  night after a long work trip and my boyfriend surprised me with a little gift...Roccia Natural Python Pigalle 120's!!! I've been looking for a pair of these forever and I couldn't resist wearing them out Saturday night with a little pleated leather mini and floral cardi...



Congrats on such a great pair of heels


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I got home Friday  night after a long work trip and my boyfriend surprised me with a little gift...Roccia Natural Python Pigalle 120's!!! I've been looking for a pair of these forever and I couldn't resist wearing them out Saturday night with a little pleated leather mini and floral cardi...




love the cardi!


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> I got home Friday  night after a long work trip and my boyfriend surprised me with a little gift...Roccia Natural Python Pigalle 120's!!! I've been looking for a pair of these forever and I couldn't resist wearing them out Saturday night with a little pleated leather mini and floral cardi...


You look absolutely fabulous Stilly - love the shoes, leather pleated skirt and the way you put this look together


----------



## for3v3rz

I like... Very real looking.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> I got home Friday  night after a long work trip and my boyfriend surprised me with a little gift...Roccia Natural Python Pigalle 120's!!! I've been looking for a pair of these forever and I couldn't resist wearing them out Saturday night with a little pleated leather mini and floral cardi...


Wow, I think this is one of your most amazing head to toe ensembles...but now I really am envious of your life - not only to you have the best shoe collection with fashion to match, but your BF buys you gifts like this?!?:greengrin:


----------



## dmand2

Christina2 said:


> love the pale leather mini with the python - what a lovely combo ! I swear Stilly, you are looking better in your CLs everytime you post. BTW did you ever buy a different color Hot Chicks ? I have been looking for the mint or red patent - with no luck...


I belive the red is only a myth at this stage, but Stilly will of course correct me if I'm wrong. I'm ready to pounce on it as soon as it becomes a reality...


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> I got home Friday  night after a long work trip and my boyfriend surprised me with a little gift...Roccia Natural Python Pigalle 120's!!! I've been looking for a pair of these forever and I couldn't resist wearing them out Saturday night with a little pleated leather mini and floral cardi...



Stilly, your boyfriend is a "keeper" for sure! Love your newest additions!!!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stunning shoes and your outfit suits the occasion, omg you look so beautiful


 


highheeladdict said:


> Congrats on such a great pair of heels


 


Kayapo97 said:


> love the cardi!


 


shoes4ever said:


> You look absolutely fabulous Stilly - love the shoes, leather pleated skirt and the way you put this look together


 


for3v3rz said:


> I like... Very real looking.


 


dmand2 said:


> Wow, I think this is one of your most amazing head to toe ensembles...but now I really am envious of your life - not only to you have the best shoe collection with fashion to match, but your BF buys you gifts like this?!?:greengrin:




Thanks so much* BirkinLover, highheeladdict, Kayapo, shoes4ever, for3v3rz* & *dmand*!!!


----------



## stilly

PurseACold said:


> That is one of my favorite looks of yours yet! I'm loving pleated leather. And it goes so well with the gorgeous shoes. Great boyfriend too


 


Christina2 said:


> love the pale leather mini with the python - what a lovely combo ! I swear Stilly, you are looking better in your CLs everytime you post. BTW did you ever buy a different color Hot Chicks ? I have been looking for the mint or red patent - with no luck...


 


LolasCloset said:


> Omg, amazing! Your boyfriend is a gem and these are so fab.


 


mznaterz said:


> Stilly I wish I could wear mini your legs are absolutely beautiful. My butt abs hips are like Nikki minaj literally. Soooooo no skirts for me but you........... WOW  you can wear anything


 


LavenderIce said:


> The roccia natural python Pigalle 120 were meant to be yours!  I'm actually surprised you didn't already have a pair.  You have such perfect pairings of CLs and skirts.


 


DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, your boyfriend is a "keeper" for sure! Love your newest additions!!!




Thanks *PurseACold, Christina2, LolasCloset, mznaterz, Lav* & *Debbi*!!!
I so love Piggies & minis...even in the winter!!!


----------



## stilly

label24 said:


> Wiiii!!! Absolutely faboulous!!!




Thanks *label*!
I'm still adding to my Piggy collection but its getting harder to find the old style Piggies...


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Wow, I think this is one of your most amazing head to toe ensembles...but now I really am envious of your life - not only to you have the best shoe collection with fashion to match, but your BF buys you gifts like this?!?:greengrin:




Yes my BF is so sweet and loves me in CL's so he surprises me from time to time with pairs he knows I'm hunting for. This was billed as an early Valentine's Day gift...


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> love the pale leather mini with the python - what a lovely combo ! I swear Stilly, you are looking better in your CLs everytime you post. BTW did you ever buy a different color Hot Chicks ? I have been looking for the mint or red patent - with no luck...


 


dmand2 said:


> I belive the red is only a myth at this stage, but Stilly will of course correct me if I'm wrong. I'm ready to pounce on it as soon as it becomes a reality...


 

Just In...my new Hot Chick 130's arrived in the mail today. This is a very odd color...not really mint but not really turquoise either. Not sure what I'll pair them with...or if I'll keep them given the color. I think the Red Hot Chicks will eventually be released. I thought I saw some real pics of the Red Hot Chicks which I would prefer but it could have been some creative photo editing...


----------



## stilly

PS - You know you're spending too much money on CL's when you get a personalized Christmas card from the CL store...last year I got a Christmas ornament...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Just In...my new Hot Chick 130's arrived in the mail today. This is a very odd color...not really mint but not really turquoise either. Not sure what I'll pair them with...or if I'll keep them given the color. I think the Red Hot Chicks will eventually be released. I thought I saw some real pics of the Red Hot Chicks which I would prefer but it could have been some creative photo editing...


Beautiful!!! They are amazing!!! I hear you on the color, had it been a red I would have got these in a heartbeat lol


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> PS - You know you're spending too much money on CL's when you get a personalized Christmas card from the CL store...last year I got a Christmas ornament...


Congrats to you


----------



## for3v3rz

stilly said:


> Just In...my new Hot Chick 130's arrived in the mail today. This is a very odd color...not really mint but not really turquoise either. Not sure what I'll pair them with...or if I'll keep them given the color. I think the Red Hot Chicks will eventually be released. I thought I saw some real pics of the Red Hot Chicks which I would prefer but it could have been some creative photo editing...


Lucky you. I haven't heard anything on my pre order yet. Would you say is a sky blue?


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> Just In...my new Hot Chick 130's arrived in the mail today. This is a very odd color...not really mint but not really turquoise either. Not sure what I'll pair them with...or if I'll keep them given the color. I think the Red Hot Chicks will eventually be released. I thought I saw some real pics of the Red Hot Chicks which I would prefer but it could have been some creative photo editing...



It's a lovely color on its own, but I see what you mean- I can see it with a mainly black or white outfit or something incorporating the red and blue? But yeah...doesn't really lend itself to any old thing. Though, if any could make it work, it's you!


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> Just In...my new Hot Chick 130's arrived in the mail today. This is a very odd color...not really mint but not really turquoise either. Not sure what I'll pair them with...or if I'll keep them given the color. I think the Red Hot Chicks will eventually be released. I thought I saw some real pics of the Red Hot Chicks which I would prefer but it could have been some creative photo editing...


 these are so sexy n perfect for spring/summer --- would love to see you keep them as the pretty pastel is very different from what you already have.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Yes my BF is so sweet and loves me in CL's so he surprises me from time to time with pairs he knows I'm hunting for. This was billed as an early Valentine's Day gift...


Well this gives me hope there are good guys out there. I always 'joke' with my girlfriends that I'll know I've met "the one" when he proposes with a pair of rare loubies rather than a diamond ring!! :lolots:


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Just In...my new Hot Chick 130's arrived in the mail today. This is a very odd color...not really mint but not really turquoise either. Not sure what I'll pair them with...or if I'll keep them given the color. I think the Red Hot Chicks will eventually be released. I thought I saw some real pics of the Red Hot Chicks which I would prefer but it could have been some creative photo editing...


Yeah, I'm really not sure about this colour. I have very pale skin and think this would just not work on me. I'd be interested to see if you post any pics of them actually on and paired with an outfit. However, the red would be Red Hot Chick heaven!!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> PS - You know you're spending too much money on CL's when you get a personalized Christmas card from the CL store...last year I got a Christmas ornament...


LOVE IT!!! They say you can never be too skinny or too rich. I say, you can never have too many Loubis.


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Just In...my new Hot Chick 130's arrived in the mail today. This is a very odd color...not really mint but not really turquoise either. Not sure what I'll pair them with...or if I'll keep them given the color. I think the Red Hot Chicks will eventually be released. I thought I saw some real pics of the Red Hot Chicks which I would prefer but it could have been some creative photo editing...



Yes..oh yes. I DO want the red!! I want to "rock" them so bad..

So bummed nobody had them for Fall 2014.

Stilly..you would TOTALLY RIP in red Hot Chick. A walking embodiment of "bomb girl". Cause traffic accidents, men getting wobbly legs, etc


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> Yes..oh yes. I DO want the red!! I want to "rock" them so bad..
> 
> So bummed nobody had them for Fall 2014.
> 
> Stilly..you would TOTALLY RIP in red Hot Chick. A walking embodiment of "bomb girl". Cause traffic accidents, men getting wobbly legs, etc




Thanks so much* gigs*! Keep your fingers crossed that they'll release the Hot Chicks in Red soon.


The CL Website just listed Yellow/Titi Hot Chicks on their site today. I just put my order in as I can't resist yellow...


----------



## stilly

for3v3rz said:


> Lucky you. I haven't heard anything on my pre order yet. Would you say is a sky blue?




No its closer to mint or turquoise than sky blue...its hard to describe unless you see them...


----------



## stilly

Black Spiked Piggies...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Thanks so much* gigs*! Keep your fingers crossed that they'll release the Hot Chicks in Red soon.
> 
> 
> The CL Website just listed Yellow/Titi Hot Chicks on their site today. I just put my order in as I can't resist yellow...


Congrats, the yellow is very nice for the summer and your collection of Hot Chick is evolving into a fantastic array of colors, you are a true lover of CL shoes


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Black Spiked Piggies...


Stunning and Beautiful


----------



## for3v3rz

stilly said:


> No its closer to mint or turquoise than sky blue...its hard to describe unless you see them...



Can't wait to see it. Just got an email today that my order has shipped.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Thanks so much* gigs*! Keep your fingers crossed that they'll release the Hot Chicks in Red soon.
> 
> 
> The CL Website just listed Yellow/Titi Hot Chicks on their site today. I just put my order in as I can't resist yellow...


Oh, yeah, I can totally see them working in yellow!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Black Spiked Piggies...


Love these and work with your 'edgy' outfit! I'm still on the hunt for these in the multi-metallic spikes...


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Black Spiked Piggies...


That's a great look, *stilly*. Beautiful but with a "don't mess with me" vibe :buttercup:


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Black Spiked Piggies...



Most definitely an "I'm in charge" shoe! Lookin' good, Stilly!


----------



## west of the sun

Wow stilly you look so BOSS in that jacket and those spiked piggies!! Gorgeous!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Thanks so much* gigs*! Keep your fingers crossed that they'll release the Hot Chicks in Red soon.
> 
> 
> The CL Website just listed Yellow/Titi Hot Chicks on their site today. I just put my order in as I can't resist yellow...



Whoah.  They are already sold out in my size!

My TDF colors are red, fuchsia, black-suede.  I'd do sky-blue also.

Can't wait to see your outfit(s) in combo with yellow shoes.  I expect total "bomb"..


----------



## LyndalovesShoes

Just curious Stilly if you ever wear 120mm boots?


----------



## stilly

for3v3rz said:


> Can't wait to see it. Just got an email today that my order has shipped.


 


dmand2 said:


> Love these and work with your 'edgy' outfit! I'm still on the hunt for these in the multi-metallic spikes...


 


PurseACold said:


> That's a great look, *stilly*. Beautiful but with a "don't mess with me" vibe :buttercup:


 


DebbiNC said:


> Most definitely an "I'm in charge" shoe! Lookin' good, Stilly!


 


west of the sun said:


> Wow stilly you look so BOSS in that jacket and those spiked piggies!! Gorgeous!




Thanks so much *for3v3rz, dmand, PurseACold, Debbi* & *west of the sun*!!!


----------



## stilly

LyndalovesShoes said:


> Just curious Stilly if you ever wear 120mm boots?


 


Something like this maybe...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Something like this maybe...


Stunning and Sexy in your boot


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Something like this maybe...


Hot, hot, hot!!


----------



## LyndalovesShoes

stilly said:


> something like this maybe...


Love it!!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I got home Friday  night after a long work trip and my boyfriend surprised me with a little gift...Roccia Natural Python Pigalle 120's!!! I've been looking for a pair of these forever and I couldn't resist wearing them out Saturday night with a little pleated leather mini and floral cardi...



LOve the outfit!


----------



## MBB Fan

Looks absolutely great! Would like to see some more pictures.


----------



## Millipede

stilly said:


> Something like this maybe...




Those ankle boots look really cute.


----------



## Louboutin Cat

As always, just stunning!


----------



## koopler

OMG I love your so kate booties!! I literally am now considering getting them.. I have the ishtar booties which I thought were too similar but seeing these on I think they're different enough to justify both. they're just so cool and sharp. gorgeous collection!


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Something like this maybe...


Wow! I wish I could wear CL boots like you can. You look fabulous.


----------



## mark868

Very Nice in the Boots , stilly ! I Love The So Kate Style


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> Something like this maybe...



ermagerd, I love me a knee-high boot, but those booties are FAB! I love them with the leggings.


----------



## Mariqueen

stilly said:


> Something like this maybe...



What's the name of the first style boot you're wearing? :O


----------



## stilly

Mariqueen said:


> What's the name of the first style boot you're wearing? :O


 
The 1st style is the Black Calf Tournoi Knee High Boots from last season. They're the knee high version of the So Kates in a boot with the 120mm heel. I wear them quite a bit in the colder months.


----------



## stilly

LolasCloset said:


> ermagerd, I love me a knee-high boot, but those booties are FAB! I love them with the leggings.




Thanks* LolasCloset*! I love booties this season and these So Kate booties were too cute to resist. They were a Christmas gift and I've actually worn them quite a bit over the past month.


----------



## mama13drama99

@Stilly, those boots are giving fabulousness!!!!  &#128075;&#128075;&#128075;&#128075;&#128075;&#128075;


----------



## Mariqueen

stilly said:


> The 1st style is the Black Calf Tournoi Knee High Boots from last season. They're the knee high version of the So Kates in a boot with the 120mm heel. I wear them quite a bit in the colder months.



Thank you! Now I need to find a way to afford them  they are TDF


----------



## Elle DArbanvile

stilly said:


> Something like this maybe...


Those So kate ankle boots are to die for! Cool and sexy... Nice addition!


----------



## Gingerlicious

WOW. SWOON. I'm ready for my first SK.. 

















The shoes pictured above are:

*Front Row:* Pigalle 120 Black Patent (Sculpted Heel), Pigalle 120 Black/Brown Leopard Patent, Pigalle 120 Black/Blue Leopard Patent, Pigalle 120 Black Patent, Pigalle 120 Crepe Satin/Lace Bouquet, Pigalle 120 Red Patent Calf

*Back Row: *Pigalle 120 Black Patent, Pigalle 120 Black Kid, Pigalle 120 Cork, Pigalle 120 White Grease Patent Calf, Pigalle 120 Jean Blue Denim, Pigalle 120 Black Patent[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gingerlicious

I'd love to be your sister.  Sis, can I borrow...


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Thanks* LolasCloset*! I love booties this season and these So Kate booties were too cute to resist. They were a Christmas gift and I've actually worn them quite a bit over the past month.



You should try the Mandolina laser-cut bootie:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Christian-Louboutin-Mandolina-Laser-cut-Mesh-Bootie-Black-Gold/prod167590218_cat39620738__/p.prod?icid=&searchType=EndecaDrivenCat&rte=%252Fcategory.service%253FitemId%253Dcat39620738%2526pageSize%253D30%2526No%253D90%2526refinements%253D4294937997&eItemId=prod167590218&cmCat=product

LUSTING after these for months.  Can't find them in my size (.5 off your size) at Shoe In at the Wynne Casino (Las Vegas).  They had a 40% sale on them..no luck.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

Dear Stilly

I cannot find the Hot Chick sizing thread for some reason, but I know you left an advice for me so I am writing to you here.
My old P120 and exotic SKs are a 36, patent SK and PFs are 36.5 and ordered the Hot Chick at 37.
Thank you for your advice.  I hope I got the right size!


----------



## shaggy360

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Dear Stilly
> 
> I cannot find the Hot Chick sizing thread for some reason, but I know you left an advice for me so I am writing to you here.
> My old P120 and exotic SKs are a 36, patent SK and PFs are 36.5 and ordered the Hot Chick at 37.
> Thank you for your advice.  I hope I got the right size!



My wife has been battling the Hot Chick 130s now for weeks. She bought the Hot Chick which is the same size as her SK (40.5) and they are too small - which is usually .5 size up from her Lady Peep (40) and Bianca 140s (40) and a full size up from her old Pigalle 120 (39.5) . What a headache as now her CL sizes range from 39.5 to 41 (for our next try at sizing the Hot Chick 130s we are getting 41)

Good luck and hope Stilly chimes in with the professional advice


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Dear Stilly
> 
> I cannot find the Hot Chick sizing thread for some reason, but I know you left an advice for me so I am writing to you here.
> My old P120 and exotic SKs are a 36, patent SK and PFs are 36.5 and ordered the Hot Chick at 37.
> Thank you for your advice.  I hope I got the right size!


 


shaggy360 said:


> My wife has been battling the Hot Chick 130s now for weeks. She bought the Hot Chick which is the same size as her SK (40.5) and they are too small - which is usually .5 size up from her Lady Peep (40) and Bianca 140s (40) and a full size up from her old Pigalle 120 (39.5) . What a headache as now her CL sizes range from 39.5 to 41 (for our next try at sizing the Hot Chick 130s we are getting 41)
> 
> Good luck and hope Stilly chimes in with the professional advice




I recommend a half size up from the So Kate's for the Hot Chicks. They run small despite the higher heel and arch. They may stretch but I'm not sure any of us will be able to wear them that often or long to really stretch them out.


----------



## stilly

Gingerlicious said:


> WOW. SWOON. I'm ready for my first SK..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shoes pictured above are:
> 
> *Front Row:* Pigalle 120 Black Patent (Sculpted Heel), Pigalle 120 Black/Brown Leopard Patent, Pigalle 120 Black/Blue Leopard Patent, Pigalle 120 Black Patent, Pigalle 120 Crepe Satin/Lace Bouquet, Pigalle 120 Red Patent Calf
> 
> *Back Row: *Pigalle 120 Black Patent, Pigalle 120 Black Kid, Pigalle 120 Cork, Pigalle 120 White Grease Patent Calf, Pigalle 120 Jean Blue Denim, Pigalle 120 Black Patent


[/QUOTE]



Gingerlicious said:


> I'd love to be your sister.  Sis, can I borrow...


 
Thanks *Gingerlicious*!
Many collection has grown considerably since this older pic.
I gave to update my So Kate family photo.


----------



## stilly

LyndalovesShoes said:


> Love it!!!


 


Millipede said:


> Those ankle boots look really cute.


 


Louboutin Cat said:


> As always, just stunning!


 


koopler said:


> OMG I love your so kate booties!! I literally am now considering getting them.. I have the ishtar booties which I thought were too similar but seeing these on I think they're different enough to justify both. they're just so cool and sharp. gorgeous collection!


 


PurseACold said:


> Wow! I wish I could wear CL boots like you can. You look fabulous.


 


mark868 said:


> Very Nice in the Boots , stilly ! I Love The So Kate Style


 

Thanks so much *LyndalovesShoes, Millipede, Louboutin Cat, koopler, PurseACold* & *mark868*!!! I'll post some more pics of the So Kates Booties soon.


----------



## stilly

mama13drama99 said:


> @Stilly, those boots are giving fabulousness!!!!  &#128075;&#128075;&#128075;&#128075;&#128075;&#128075;


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Stunning and Sexy in your boot


 


dmand2 said:


> Hot, hot, hot!!




Thanks *mama13drama, BirkinLover* & *dmand*!!!


----------



## stilly

Despite the cold and lingering snow, I couldn't resist wearing my new Opaline Patent Hot Chick 130's out to dinner on Friday...


P.S. - My Titi (yellow) Patent Hot Chicks arrived yesterday...


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> Despite the cold and lingering snow, I couldn't resist wearing my new Opaline Patent Hot Chick 130's out to dinner on Friday...
> 
> 
> P.S. - My Titi (yellow) Patent Hot Chicks arrived yesterday...



 WOW Stilly - as always you make these look fabulous. Am so glad you decided to keep them.


----------



## pinkny

stilly said:


> Something like this maybe...




How do you walk in these?!  They are gorgeous


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Despite the cold and lingering snow, I couldn't resist wearing my new Opaline Patent Hot Chick 130's out to dinner on Friday...
> 
> 
> P.S. - My Titi (yellow) Patent Hot Chicks arrived yesterday...


Hot Stilly, the pairing is beautiful love


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Despite the cold and lingering snow, I couldn't resist wearing my new Opaline Patent Hot Chick 130's out to dinner on Friday...
> 
> 
> P.S. - My Titi (yellow) Patent Hot Chicks arrived yesterday...


You found the perfect dress to pair with the Opaline HC. I'm not surprised  You look fabulous. And the opaline color looks great on you!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Despite the cold and lingering snow, I couldn't resist wearing my new Opaline Patent Hot Chick 130's out to dinner on Friday...
> 
> 
> P.S. - My Titi (yellow) Patent Hot Chicks arrived yesterday...


Thank you so much for posting pics of these. I was unsure about the colour, but seeing them on - they look lovely.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> I recommend a half size up from the So Kate's for the Hot Chicks. They run small despite the higher heel and arch. They may stretch but I'm not sure any of us will be able to wear them that often or long to really stretch them out.


Thank you Stilly.  Are your SK size half up from old P120s?
Mine are except for exotics and suede which I took them in the same size as my old P120s.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Despite the cold and lingering snow, I couldn't resist wearing my new Opaline Patent Hot Chick 130's out to dinner on Friday...
> 
> 
> P.S. - My Titi (yellow) Patent Hot Chicks arrived yesterday...


I think those hot chicks are the perfect combination of sweet sexy and sophisticated. I am so jealous. You wear them so confident. Whats your secret ?


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> Despite the cold and lingering snow, I couldn't resist wearing my new Opaline Patent Hot Chick 130's out to dinner on Friday...
> 
> 
> P.S. - My Titi (yellow) Patent Hot Chicks arrived yesterday...


Simply stunning!  Love, love, love them!!!!  The skirt goes so well with that color Hot Chick!  How long can you last in those?  I recently purchased the Hot Wave 130mm in black patent (Hot Chick with a peep toe), which are fabulously sexy, but killer on the feet lol.


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Despite the cold and lingering snow, I couldn't resist wearing my new Opaline Patent Hot Chick 130's out to dinner on Friday...
> 
> 
> P.S. - My Titi (yellow) Patent Hot Chicks arrived yesterday...



Lovely!

I'm just "breaking in" my black-patent Hot Chicks.  Inside wear only, not outside (banned from doing this).  Do you find the patent-leather pretty STIFF?  Mine feel that way.  I've never had this feeling in black-patent Pigalle 120s.  I could swear the recent shoes have STIFFER patent material.

I actually have a 2nd pair of Hot Chicks (.5 size down), I can actually wear them..pretty tight though.  Eventually, they should stretch out OK.

I seem to gravitating toward longer skirts with the ultra-high Hot Chick heel.  However, I'm always pulling up my skirt later in the day for higher hemlines.  Like you, I just want that "edge"!!


----------



## michelecruz

OMG LOVE!!!! :


----------



## cathe_kim

stilly said:


> Despite the cold and lingering snow, I couldn't resist wearing my new Opaline Patent Hot Chick 130's out to dinner on Friday...
> 
> 
> P.S. - My Titi (yellow) Patent Hot Chicks arrived yesterday...




Love love love!!!!!!! I received my pigalle follies in opaline today and I'm in love! Can't believe you can master hot chick! I still have to master pigalle 120  

But you look fabulous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Thank you Stilly.  Are your SK size half up from old P120s?
> Mine are except for exotics and suede which I took them in the same size as my old P120s.


 
Yes my SK's are a half size up from the old Pigalles. These Opaline Hot Chicks I got in my SK size and they seem to fit fine though.


----------



## stilly

pinkny said:


> How do you walk in these?!  They are gorgeous


 


Christina2 said:


> I think those hot chicks are the perfect combination of sweet sexy and sophisticated. I am so jealous. You wear them so confident. Whats your secret ?


 

Thanks* pinkny* & *Christina*!


To be honest, I didn't really find them that hard to walk in but the super high heel really takes a toll on your ankles and feet. It was definitely a relief to take them off at the end of the night and I only wore them for 2 hours or so.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Hot Stilly, the pairing is beautiful love


 


PurseACold said:


> You found the perfect dress to pair with the Opaline HC. I'm not surprised  You look fabulous. And the opaline color looks great on you!


 


dmand2 said:


> Thank you so much for posting pics of these. I was unsure about the colour, but seeing them on - they look lovely.


 


madisoncouture said:


> Simply stunning!  Love, love, love them!!!!  The skirt goes so well with that color Hot Chick!  How long can you last in those?  I recently purchased the Hot Wave 130mm in black patent (Hot Chick with a peep toe), which are fabulously sexy, but killer on the feet lol.


 


michelecruz said:


> OMG LOVE!!!! :


 


cathe_kim said:


> Love love love!!!!!!! I received my pigalle follies in opaline today and I'm in love! Can't believe you can master hot chick! I still have to master pigalle 120
> 
> But you look fabulous!!!!!!!!!




Thanks *BirkinLover, PurseACold, dmand, madisoncouture, michelecruz* & *cathe_kim!!!*


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> Lovely!
> 
> I'm just "breaking in" my black-patent Hot Chicks.  Inside wear only, not outside (banned from doing this).  Do you find the patent-leather pretty STIFF?  Mine feel that way.  I've never had this feeling in black-patent Pigalle 120s.  I could swear the recent shoes have STIFFER patent material.
> 
> I actually have a 2nd pair of Hot Chicks (.5 size down), I can actually wear them..pretty tight though.  Eventually, they should stretch out OK.
> 
> I seem to gravitating toward longer skirts with the ultra-high Hot Chick heel.  However, I'm always pulling up my skirt later in the day for higher hemlines.  Like you, I just want that "edge"!!


 
Thanks *gigs*!!!
They do seem really stiff...a little stiffer than most patent CL's.
I'm not quite sure why that would be...


----------



## stilly

shoes4ever said:


> WOW Stilly - as always you make these look fabulous. Am so glad you decided to keep them.




Thanks *shoes4ever*!
Yes I didn't debate keeping them for long.
I think I'll appreciate wearing them more in the spring though...


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Thanks *gigs*!!!
> They do seem really stiff...a little stiffer than most patent CL's.
> I'm not quite sure why that would be...



I spent today (while working at home), wearing my SZ 41 Hot Chick (.5 size down from my other/preferred SZ 41.5 Hot Chicks).  I ripped them off, and starting "massaging/bending" the toe-box with my fingers.  I think it's just initial stiffness, they seem to get "softer" as you start bending them.  I guess I will do this routine:

leather conditioner (or Vaseline), hitting it with hair-gun, wearing'em for a tad.  Repeat.

I always get a couple pair in black-patent (my fave).  1 as backup, the other gets used a LOT! 

Just today, I just tried out a Georgiou jacket (worn as a VERY mini-dress), with lace skirt from Nordstrom.  Wow, such a killer combo!  (esp with Hot Chick 130mm pump)  You should hit Macy's sales, and see if you can score a long-jacket (which can be worn as mini-dress).  See the Suit dept.  I just found a killer Nannete Lepore jacket (ultra high-end Crystal Mall in Las Vegas City Center), which makes a CRAZY GOOD mini-dress.

I've got a floral print dress (2 of them), with peplum and matching skirt.  This would ROCK with the Teal Hot Chick, possibly even the Yellow.  I should try to get one to you, they would SIZZLE on you! (they no longer fit me, as I've put on some ponch in my belly)


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> Despite the cold and lingering snow, I couldn't resist wearing my new Opaline Patent Hot Chick 130's out to dinner on Friday...
> 
> 
> P.S. - My Titi (yellow) Patent Hot Chicks arrived yesterday...


Those look great!!!  Congrats!!!
It is a great color you can wear with gray, greige (beige with brown undertone), all white, cream, jeans with white shirt, black etc.. I think it will be versatile.  FUN!!!


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> Despite the cold and lingering snow, I couldn't resist wearing my new Opaline Patent Hot Chick 130's out to dinner on Friday...
> 
> 
> P.S. - My Titi (yellow) Patent Hot Chicks arrived yesterday...




 They look sooooo gorgeous on you! Awesome. I really like the color.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> Yes my SK's are a half size up from the old Pigalles. These Opaline Hot Chicks I got in my SK size and they seem to fit fine though.


Oh my you got them in SK size?  Wow!  The black one I assume is half up from SK right?  No heel slippage?  I tried the open toe version (No HC) and my feet kept sliding forward because of the open toe which were my SK size so believe half up from SK for HC should work I hope!


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Oh my you got them in SK size?  Wow!  The black one I assume is half up from SK right?  No heel slippage?  I tried the open toe version (No HC) and my feet kept sliding forward because of the open toe which were my SK size so believe half up from SK for HC should work I hope!


 
Yes I got the Hot Chicks in my SK size. They were a bit tight to start but they're loosening up nicely. As* gigs* noted, the patent leather on these seems a bit stiffer than normal so they'll take a little longer the break-in.


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> I spent today (while working at home), wearing my SZ 41 Hot Chick (.5 size down from my other/preferred SZ 41.5 Hot Chicks).  I ripped them off, and starting "massaging/bending" the toe-box with my fingers.  I think it's just initial stiffness, they seem to get "softer" as you start bending them.  I guess I will do this routine:
> 
> leather conditioner (or Vaseline), hitting it with hair-gun, wearing'em for a tad.  Repeat.
> 
> I always get a couple pair in black-patent (my fave).  1 as backup, the other gets used a LOT!
> 
> Just today, I just tried out a Georgiou jacket (worn as a VERY mini-dress), with lace skirt from Nordstrom.  Wow, such a killer combo!  (esp with Hot Chick 130mm pump)  You should hit Macy's sales, and see if you can score a long-jacket (which can be worn as mini-dress).  See the Suit dept.  I just found a killer Nannete Lepore jacket (ultra high-end Crystal Mall in Las Vegas City Center), which makes a CRAZY GOOD mini-dress.
> 
> I've got a floral print dress (2 of them), with peplum and matching skirt.  This would ROCK with the Teal Hot Chick, possibly even the Yellow.  I should try to get one to you, they would SIZZLE on you! (they no longer fit me, as I've put on some ponch in my belly)


 
I'll have to try some of this on my Hot Chicks. Mine seem to be loosening up though...


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Those look great!!!  Congrats!!!
> It is a great color you can wear with gray, greige (beige with brown undertone), all white, cream, jeans with white shirt, black etc.. I think it will be versatile.  FUN!!!


 


highheeladdict said:


> They look sooooo gorgeous on you! Awesome. I really like the color.




Thanks so much *Helen* & *highheeladdict*!!!


----------



## stilly

How about some Yellow?
I wore my new Titi (Yellow) So Kates out for my Sunday grocery run last weekend.
I though a little yellow would be nice to brighten up a blah winter's day...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> How about some Yellow?
> I wore my new Titi (Yellow) So Kates out for my Sunday grocery run last weekend.
> I though a little yellow would be nice to brighten up a blah winter's day...


Stilly, I love the SK Titi and you look beautiful in them Nice to see a pop of color especially when it is so darn messy with snow outdoor in NYC... Which one do you prefer better SK Titi or HC Titi?


----------



## mama13drama99

They aren't called HOT for nothing!!! That's a fierce shoe Stilly!!!


----------



## dmand2

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Oh my you got them in SK size?  Wow!  The black one I assume is half up from SK right?  No heel slippage?  I tried the open toe version (No HC) and my feet kept sliding forward because of the open toe which were my SK size so believe half up from SK for HC should work I hope!


I got my Allenissima (the slingback 130 style) in my SK size, but couldn't even fit my foot into the Hot Chick in a half size down from my SK size (I received poor sizing advice from an SA), so I definitely think a half to a full size up for Hot Chick is the way to go. Good luck!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> How about some Yellow?
> I wore my new Titi (Yellow) So Kates out for my Sunday grocery run last weekend.
> I though a little yellow would be nice to brighten up a blah winter's day...


Adore this shade of yellow!! I thought perhaps it would be a similar pastel to the blue you posted recently, but this vibrant tone is so much fun and will would fabulous in the Hot Chick!


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> Yes I got the Hot Chicks in my SK size. They were a bit tight to start but they're loosening up nicely. As* gigs* noted, the patent leather on these seems a bit stiffer than normal so they'll take a little longer the break-in.


Japan did not get Hot Chick so I ordered from the States and I went for a size 37.  Half up from my patent SK and full size up from my old cut P120.  I hope it works because it would be a pain for me to ship them back ugh!  Hope I can rock them as well as you do too!!!

When I tried on the open toe version in 130, I was able to walk but as you have mentioned before, the muscle we use does slightly differ doesn't it even for the difference of a 10mm.

I can tell that my ankles and the muscles around my knees has to strengthen up in order to walk gracefully, but believe it is doable since I can walk in 120s no problem.

With my old P120s, I just wish I went another half size down because as you know I wore my Python Batik out for the first time and she was already starting to give me some heel slippage... but then again, my feet might have not fit in the toe box?  Hmmm...

Would love to see you walk around in all your shoes, especially Hot Chick, on a video girl!!!  A lesson for us all


----------



## Elle DArbanvile

stilly said:


> How about some Yellow?
> I wore my new Titi (Yellow) So Kates out for my Sunday grocery run last weekend.
> I though a little yellow would be nice to brighten up a blah winter's day...


Wish I could rock that color like you do !  The perfect yellow IMHO very bright but not neon, I love!


----------



## LKBennettlover

Wow Stilly, the yellow SKs certainly liven up a grey day and are a beautiful combination with your outfit, I love the belt shoe match too! Bare legs and that short skirt with snow on the ground, wow you are one brave lady! 

Louise


----------



## Mariqueen

Stilly, aren't you cold always wearing those short dresses and skirts during the winter months?  idk how you do it, I can't even wear skirts in the office without freezing my butt off!


----------



## cts900

stilly said:


> How about some Yellow?
> I wore my new Titi (Yellow) So Kates out for my Sunday grocery run last weekend.
> I though a little yellow would be nice to brighten up a blah winter's day...



OMG!  The yellow is making me  ear to ear!


----------



## rundsm

Gosh this thread is heaven!!! I'm in love with your collection! If you don't mind me asking, how many pairs total do you have currently?


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> How about some Yellow?
> I wore my new Titi (Yellow) So Kates out for my Sunday grocery run last weekend.
> I though a little yellow would be nice to brighten up a blah winter's day...



That`s a very nice color! Like sunshine


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> How about some Yellow?
> I wore my new Titi (Yellow) So Kates out for my Sunday grocery run last weekend.
> I though a little yellow would be nice to brighten up a blah winter's day...


Love the pop of color Stilly - another great addition.


----------



## Louboutin Cat

stilly said:


> How about some Yellow?
> I wore my new Titi (Yellow) So Kates out for my Sunday grocery run last weekend.
> I though a little yellow would be nice to brighten up a blah winter's day...




Love it. Such a beautiful color.


----------



## Minionlove

stilly said:


> Something like this maybe...




Oh my!!! I don't post on this thread often but rather watching. I gotta say I always enjoy your posts. These pairs are my favorite styles. Thank a lot for sharing and inspiring!!!  Keep it up Stilly!


----------



## stilly

rundsm said:


> Gosh this thread is heaven!!! I'm in love with your collection! If you don't mind me asking, how many pairs total do you have currently?




Thanks *rundsm*!


My collection is well over a 100 pairs at this point...I'm not sure I dare count how many pairs I have at this point...


----------



## stilly

cts900 said:


> OMG!  The yellow is making me  ear to ear!


 


highheeladdict said:


> That`s a very nice color! Like sunshine


 


shoes4ever said:


> Love the pop of color Stilly - another great addition.


 


Louboutin Cat said:


> Love it. Such a beautiful color.


 


Minionlove said:


> Oh my!!! I don't post on this thread often but rather watching. I gotta say I always enjoy your posts. These pairs are my favorite styles. Thank a lot for sharing and inspiring!!!  Keep it up Stilly!




Thanks *cts, highheeladdict, Louboutin_Cat* & *Minionlove*!
I just love yellow CL's...they always seem to brighten up my day!


----------



## stilly

Mariqueen said:


> Stilly, aren't you cold always wearing those short dresses and skirts during the winter months?  idk how you do it, I can't even wear skirts in the office without freezing my butt off!




No I've gotten used to over the years. I'm not really outside all that much in these outfits except in and out of the car and little bit of walking outside.


----------



## stilly

mama13drama99 said:


> They aren't called HOT for nothing!!! That's a fierce shoe Stilly!!!


 


dmand2 said:


> Adore this shade of yellow!! I thought perhaps it would be a similar pastel to the blue you posted recently, but this vibrant tone is so much fun and will would fabulous in the Hot Chick!


 


Elle DArbanvile said:


> Wish I could rock that color like you do !  The perfect yellow IMHO very bright but not neon, I love!


 


LKBennettlover said:


> Wow Stilly, the yellow SKs certainly liven up a grey day and are a beautiful combination with your outfit, I love the belt shoe match too! Bare legs and that short skirt with snow on the ground, wow you are one brave lady!
> 
> Louise


 
Thanks so much *mama13drama, dmand, Elle DArbanvile* &* LKBennettlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Japan did not get Hot Chick so I ordered from the States and I went for a size 37.  Half up from my patent SK and full size up from my old cut P120.  I hope it works because it would be a pain for me to ship them back ugh!  Hope I can rock them as well as you do too!!!
> 
> When I tried on the open toe version in 130, I was able to walk but as you have mentioned before, the muscle we use does slightly differ doesn't it even for the difference of a 10mm.
> 
> I can tell that my ankles and the muscles around my knees has to strengthen up in order to walk gracefully, but believe it is doable since I can walk in 120s no problem.
> 
> With my old P120s, I just wish I went another half size down because as you know I wore my Python Batik out for the first time and she was already starting to give me some heel slippage... but then again, my feet might have not fit in the toe box?  Hmmm...
> 
> Would love to see you walk around in all your shoes, especially Hot Chick, on a video girl!!!  A lesson for us all




Good Luck on the Hot Chicks *Helen*!
I hope they fit.
Please share some pics when they come in.
Wearing them is a bit of a challenge but you'll get used them quick.


----------



## stilly

shoes4ever said:


> Love the pop of color Stilly - another great addition.




Thanks *shoes4ever*!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, I love the SK Titi and you look beautiful in them Nice to see a pop of color especially when it is so darn messy with snow outdoor in NYC... Which one do you prefer better SK Titi or HC Titi?




Thanks *BirkinLover*!


I haven't worn the Titi Yellow Hot Chicks yet so I'll have to let you know.
The SK's are more for all day wear while the Hot Chicks are really a special occasion shoe so I don't really compare them.


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> Good Luck on the Hot Chicks *Helen*!
> I hope they fit.
> Please share some pics when they come in.
> Wearing them is a bit of a challenge but you'll get used them quick.


Thank you Stilly!!!  Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Thanks *rundsm*!
> 
> 
> My collection is well over a 100 pairs at this point...I'm not sure I dare count how many pairs I have at this point...


I'm in the same boat - I am in total denial about the number (and worse still the combined price) of my collection! :shame:


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Thanks *BirkinLover*!
> 
> 
> I haven't worn the Titi Yellow Hot Chicks yet so I'll have to let you know.
> The SK's are more for all day wear while the Hot Chicks are really a special occasion shoe so I don't really compare them.


Stilly, thank you and I love your beautiful  collection of CL shoes


----------



## AEGIS

stilly said:


> No these are the Crosspigas. They fit just like Pigalle 120s. I love them. I'm still looking for a pair in Black or White Patent. I like this style a little more than the VNeck but I really haven't seen any good modeling pics of the VNecks. The VNecks are always sold out in my size so far...



Hi Stilly.  Do you find that the Crosspiga fit like the old or new pigalle? I took a chance on a white pair on ebay in a 39...my old pigalle size is a 38/38.5.  However, i am more relieved that they'll be too big and not too small.


----------



## mznaterz

stilly said:


> Thanks *rundsm*!
> 
> 
> My collection is well over a 100 pairs at this point...I'm not sure I dare count how many pairs I have at this point...




Well stilly I want you to share them with me


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> Thanks *rundsm*!
> 
> 
> My collection is well over a 100 pairs at this point...I'm not sure I dare count how many pairs I have at this point...


I second that!  I don't dare count the numbers.  Started collecting in 2000 and have well over 100 pairs.  I do not even want to think about the $$$ that I have spent on these red bottoms!  UGH!!!


----------



## stilly

AEGIS said:


> Hi Stilly.  Do you find that the Crosspiga fit like the old or new pigalle? I took a chance on a white pair on ebay in a 39...my old pigalle size is a 38/38.5.  However, i am more relieved that they'll be too big and not too small.


 

Crosspigas were based on the old style Pigalles. They might be a little big but they're so gorgeous you can probably make them work. I have the nudes but I'm always on the look-out for a black pair.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, thank you and I love your beautiful  collection of CL shoes




Thanks *Birkin*!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, thank you and I love your beautiful  collection of CL shoes


 


HelenOfTroy45 said:


> I second that!  I don't dare count the numbers.  Started collecting in 2000 and have well over 100 pairs.  I do not even want to think about the $$$ that I have spent on these red bottoms!  UGH!!!






I could be well over 200 pairs by now. I have them in various closets around the house avoiding a true count.
I bought 5 new pairs in January alone...


----------



## stilly

I decided to wear my Black Hot Chicks to a Super Bowl party on Sunday with skinnys and a blazer. After 5 hours of standing and sitting I was happy to take them off...


----------



## sharon100

WOW Stilly those hot chick's looks  lovely on you I would love to wear half the styles you do but with how my bunions are now I doubt thats going to happen


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> I could be well over 200 pairs by now. I have them in various closets around the house avoiding a true count.
> I bought 5 new pairs in January alone...


I wish I only purchase piggies, but I have a variety of styles and fell out of love with quite a few of them which I have been off-loading right now on evil bay.  If they were all P120s (of course old cut), I would not be able to part with any of them.  Mine are intact with me not going anywhere


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> I decided to wear my Black Hot Chicks to a Super Bowl party on Sunday with skinnys and a blazer. After 5 hours of standing and sitting I was happy to take them off...


5 hours!  Wow!  No pain whatsoever?  Were you able to walk in them like you do in your piggies or are you still slightly off on your strut?


----------



## christinexo

I love the heels with the skinny jeans! Hot hot hot.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> I decided to wear my Black Hot Chicks to a Super Bowl party on Sunday with skinnys and a blazer. After 5 hours of standing and sitting I was happy to take them off...


I'm impressed. These are definitely not standing shoes! Of course, you look fab as always too.


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> I decided to wear my Black Hot Chicks to a Super Bowl party on Sunday with skinnys and a blazer. After 5 hours of standing and sitting I was happy to take them off...



I'm impressed you lasted for five hours! The shoes are TDF but I know a 130 heel, without a platform, is beyond my capability!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> I decided to wear my Black Hot Chicks to a Super Bowl party on Sunday with skinnys and a blazer. After 5 hours of standing and sitting I was happy to take them off...


I dont think those heels or your look could be any more perfect Stilly - you are such an inspiration to all of us. Thanks so much for posting. Have you worn your yellow Hot Chicks yet ?


----------



## mznaterz

stilly said:


> I decided to wear my Black Hot Chicks to a Super Bowl party on Sunday with skinnys and a blazer. After 5 hours of standing and sitting I was happy to take them off...





Hey stilly what's the brand of jeans your wearing


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> I decided to wear my Black Hot Chicks to a Super Bowl party on Sunday with skinnys and a blazer. After 5 hours of standing and sitting I was happy to take them off...


Lol, but the look beautiful on you  I must agree with you they are to be worn only on special occasions!!


----------



## stilly

HelenOfTroy45 said:


> 5 hours!  Wow!  No pain whatsoever?  Were you able to walk in them like you do in your piggies or are you still slightly off on your strut?


 


DebbiNC said:


> I'm impressed you lasted for five hours! The shoes are TDF but I know a 130 heel, without a platform, is beyond my capability!




Thanks Helen & Debbi. Standing, then sitting, then some walking...repeat...your usual house party stuff. I actually tried to stand and walk a bit more just to break them in further. They're certainly not the easiest shoes to wear...


----------



## stilly

mznaterz said:


> Hey stilly what's the brand of jeans your wearing




They're Jack Wills skinny jeans. These are the skinniest of skinny jeans which I love.


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> I dont think those heels or your look could be any more perfect Stilly - you are such an inspiration to all of us. Thanks so much for posting. Have you worn your yellow Hot Chicks yet ?




Thanks *Christina*!
Hoping to wear the Yellow Hot Chicks this weekend if the weather holds out...


----------



## stilly

sharon100 said:


> WOW Stilly those hot chick's looks  lovely on you I would love to wear half the styles you do but with how my bunions are now I doubt thats going to happen


 


christinexo said:


> I love the heels with the skinny jeans! Hot hot hot.


 


dmand2 said:


> I'm impressed. These are definitely not standing shoes! Of course, you look fab as always too.


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Lol, but the look beautiful on you  I must agree with you they are to be worn only on special occasions!!




Thanks* sharon, christinexo, dmand* & *Birkin*!
The Hot Chicks are a little formal with jeans but why not...


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Thanks* sharon, christinexo, dmand* & *Birkin*!
> The Hot Chicks are a little formal with jeans but why not...


You make it work, and to hell with 'the rules'!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I decided to wear my Black Hot Chicks to a Super Bowl party on Sunday with skinnys and a blazer. After 5 hours of standing and sitting I was happy to take them off...



Looking good!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I decided to wear my Black Hot Chicks to a Super Bowl party on Sunday with skinnys and a blazer. After 5 hours of standing and sitting I was happy to take them off...




oh lord don't you look so stunning in those heels. Love the leggings to!
jealous, jealous, jealous!


----------



## devik

stilly said:


> Despite the cold weather this week, I ventured out in my Rouge De Mars So Kates yesterday...though I did wear a wool coat and scarf...



I know you posted that outfit almost a month ago... and I know that this is your CL thread... but.... THAT COAT! OMG TDF and many other emphatic acronyms!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> You make it work, and to hell with 'the rules'!




Love your avatar *dmand*!!!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Looking good!


 


Kayapo97 said:


> oh lord don't you look so stunning in those heels. Love the leggings to!
> jealous, jealous, jealous!




Thanks so much* Lav* & *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Suede So Kate Booties for casual Friday today...


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> Black Suede So Kate Booties for casual Friday today...


Another 10/10 look Stilly - the skinnies just make 'em booties look even more fab


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Love your avatar *dmand*!!!


Thank you (and for your help in getting it to display)! Glad I finally got there.  No pretty background like yours, but I'm a novice so I can hopefully upgrade in the near future.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Black Suede So Kate Booties for casual Friday today...


You are rocking this whole look! This is a lesson in how you can wear head to toe black, but make it pop with a mix of fabrics and textures. LOVE!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

stilly said:


> Black Suede So Kate Booties for casual Friday today...


Just started looking at this thread and your collection is tdf!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Black Suede So Kate Booties for casual Friday today...


Stilly, Beautiful in your SK Bootie with skinny jeans


----------



## LyndalovesShoes

Another question Stilly...when your feet get tired, do you ever sllip into a pair of flats?  If so, I'd love to see your flats collection. Thx!


----------



## dmand2

LyndalovesShoes said:


> Another question Stilly...when your feet get tired, do you ever sllip into a pair of flats?  If so, I'd love to see your flats collection. Thx!


I can't even picture it...


----------



## mznaterz

dmand2 said:


> I can't even picture it...





Neither can i.... but I'm waiting patiently for the mod pics.... I need to find some flats so I can strass them for my wedding


----------



## stilly

LyndalovesShoes said:


> Another question Stilly...when your feet get tired, do you ever sllip into a pair of flats?  If so, I'd love to see your flats collection. Thx!


 


mznaterz said:


> Neither can i.... but I'm waiting patiently for the mod pics.... I need to find some flats so I can strass them for my wedding


 


dmand2 said:


> I can't even picture it...


 
Not usually...I'll slip them off and on though to give my feet a little rest if really needed. I do sometimes carry a pair of back-up heels though...usually my oldest Black Patent Piggies. They're really broken in and a relief from these 130's...


----------



## stilly

shoes4ever said:


> Another 10/10 look Stilly - the skinnies just make 'em booties look even more fab


 


dmand2 said:


> You are rocking this whole look! This is a lesson in how you can wear head to toe black, but make it pop with a mix of fabrics and textures. LOVE!


 


Colaluvstrvl said:


> Just started looking at this thread and your collection is tdf!!!


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, Beautiful in your SK Bootie with skinny jeans




Thanks *shoes4ever, dmand, Colaluvstrvl* & *Birkin*!
The booties are a nice casual break in the winter... the suede they use for CL's is just so beautiful...


----------



## timbuktu007

stilly said:


> Black Suede So Kate Booties for casual Friday today...



Oh my Gawd! You look absolutely stunning in those tight jeans (all the better for showing off those lovely legs and hot a$$!) and the killer stiletto booties!


----------



## timbuktu007

stilly said:


> I decided to wear my Black Hot Chicks to a Super Bowl party on Sunday with skinnys and a blazer. After 5 hours of standing and sitting I was happy to take them off...



WOW!! 5 hours of wearing those absolutely stunnning stilettos!!! Most would not be able to wear them (sitting down!) for even a couple of hours!

Btw, those hot chicks really are HOT!!! And you do them justice.


----------



## stilly

timbuktu007 said:


> WOW!! 5 hours of wearing those absolutely stunnning stilettos!!! Most would not be able to wear them (sitting down!) for even a couple of hours!
> 
> Btw, those hot chicks really are HOT!!! And you do them justice.




Thanks *timbuktu*!!!


----------



## stilly

I decided to venture out in my Titi (Yellow) Patent Hot Chick 130's on Saturday for dinner and a movie. I had to try them out even though they're really more of a spring shoe. I think I'll appreciate these more when the weather is warmer. I actually walk fairly normally in these...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> I decided to venture out in my Titi (Yellow) Patent Hot Chick 130's on Saturday for dinner and a movie. I had to try them out even though they're really more of a spring shoe. I think I'll appreciate these more when the weather is warmer. I actually walk fairly normally in these...


Stilly, Hot Chick look gorgeous with black and you look stunning in them


----------



## dmand2

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, Hot Chick look gorgeous with black and you look stunning in them




OMG! I totally agree. The pairing with black is perfection and I like this style better than the pigalle (or So Kate?) in this colour.


----------



## Louboutin Cat

stilly said:


> I decided to venture out in my Titi (Yellow) Patent Hot Chick 130's on Saturday for dinner and a movie. I had to try them out even though they're really more of a spring shoe. I think I'll appreciate these more when the weather is warmer. I actually walk fairly normally in these...




Hot! Great color and it looks even better on!


----------



## christinexo

The yellow is beautiful!! I love the pop of color with the black dress.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I decided to venture out in my Titi (Yellow) Patent Hot Chick 130's on Saturday for dinner and a movie. I had to try them out even though they're really more of a spring shoe. I think I'll appreciate these more when the weather is warmer. I actually walk fairly normally in these...




yet more delights to swoon over


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> I decided to venture out in my Titi (Yellow) Patent Hot Chick 130's on Saturday for dinner and a movie. I had to try them out even though they're really more of a spring shoe. I think I'll appreciate these more when the weather is warmer. I actually walk fairly normally in these...




the color is stunning. great pairing too.


----------



## Dego

stilly said:


> I actually walk fairly normally in these...



You should do a video clip to show how it's done!


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> I decided to venture out in my Titi (Yellow) Patent Hot Chick 130's on Saturday for dinner and a movie. I had to try them out even though they're really more of a spring shoe. I think I'll appreciate these more when the weather is warmer. I actually walk fairly normally in these...


Sizzzzzling in these Stilly - love the color. And your legs look fab in them.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> I decided to venture out in my Titi (Yellow) Patent Hot Chick 130's on Saturday for dinner and a movie. I had to try them out even though they're really more of a spring shoe. I think I'll appreciate these more when the weather is warmer. I actually walk fairly normally in these...


Stilly - you do these Hot Chicks proud... and your outfits are always so well put together - BRAVO !


----------



## stilly

christinexo said:


> The yellow is beautiful!! I love the pop of color with the black dress.


 


Kayapo97 said:


> yet more delights to swoon over


 


betty.lee said:


> the color is stunning. great pairing too.


 


Dego said:


> You should do a video clip to show how it's done!


 


shoes4ever said:


> Sizzzzzling in these Stilly - love the color. And your legs look fab in them.


 


Christina2 said:


> Stilly - you do these Hot Chicks proud... and your outfits are always so well put together - BRAVO !




Thanks so much* christinexo, Kayapo, betty.lee, Dego, shoes4ever* & *Christina2*!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, Hot Chick look gorgeous with black and you look stunning in them


 


dmand2 said:


> OMG! I totally agree. The pairing with black is perfection and I like this style better than the pigalle (or So Kate?) in this colour.




Thanks *Birkin* & *dmand*!


----------



## stilly

Just in from a work trip. I wore my Croisade Python So Kates for the plane ride home with a gray jersey dress and cardi. Its a little tricky to wear these to the airport with all the hazards of escalators, moving walkways, etc. not to mention the long walks. They did fine though...


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Just in from a work trip. I wore my Croisade Python So Kates for the plane ride home with a gray jersey dress and cardi. Its a little tricky to wear these to the airport with all the hazards of escalators, moving walkways, etc. not to mention the long walks. They did fine though...


I love this ensemble, and, girl, I've gotta tip my hat to you - I can wear these for regular day wear, but I don't think I'd brave an airport adventure in them!! You are my shoe hero. :worthy:


----------



## bunnyr

dmand2 said:


> i love this ensemble, and, girl, i've gotta tip my hat to you - i can wear these for regular day wear, but i don't think i'd brave an airport adventure in them!! You are my shoe hero. :worthy:




+1


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Just in from a work trip. I wore my Croisade Python So Kates for the plane ride home with a gray jersey dress and cardi. Its a little tricky to wear these to the airport with all the hazards of escalators, moving walkways, etc. not to mention the long walks. They did fine though...


These are absolute gorgeous in person, so stunning in gray and you my friend wear SK very beautiful


----------



## hellyers

stilly said:


> Just in from a work trip. I wore my Croisade Python So Kates for the plane ride home with a gray jersey dress and cardi. Its a little tricky to wear these to the airport with all the hazards of escalators, moving walkways, etc. not to mention the long walks. They did fine though...


 



I can imagine you must have got more then a few people, ladies and men having a good look at those. Especially with that lovely outfit and great legs of yours.


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> Just in from a work trip. I wore my Croisade Python So Kates for the plane ride home with a gray jersey dress and cardi. Its a little tricky to wear these to the airport with all the hazards of escalators, moving walkways, etc. not to mention the long walks. They did fine though...



Such a lovely outfit! And the shoes are great, too


----------



## HelenOfTroy45

stilly said:


> Just in from a work trip. I wore my Croisade Python So Kates for the plane ride home with a gray jersey dress and cardi. Its a little tricky to wear these to the airport with all the hazards of escalators, moving walkways, etc. not to mention the long walks. They did fine though...


Oh Boy!!!  These are stunning on you. Mine are stuck in the States forever till I have a chance to visit the States.  Japanese customs can confiscate them and potentially destroy them too, UGH!
I cannot wait to get my hands on!!!  Looking great Stilly!


----------



## blu noir

stilly said:


> Just in from a work trip. I wore my Croisade Python So Kates for the plane ride home with a gray jersey dress and cardi. Its a little tricky to wear these to the airport with all the hazards of escalators, moving walkways, etc. not to mention the long walks. They did fine though...




Navigating through an airport in So Kate's? Is there some sort of award we can nominate you for, that's amazing  You look gorgeous as always!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> I love this ensemble, and, girl, I've gotta tip my hat to you - I can wear these for regular day wear, but I don't think I'd brave an airport adventure in them!! You are my shoe hero. :worthy:


 


bunnyr said:


> +1


 


hellyers said:


> I can imagine you must have got more then a few people, ladies and men having a good look at those. Especially with that lovely outfit and great legs of yours.


 


HelenOfTroy45 said:


> Oh Boy!!!  These are stunning on you. Mine are stuck in the States forever till I have a chance to visit the States.  Japanese customs can confiscate them and potentially destroy them too, UGH!
> I cannot wait to get my hands on!!!  Looking great Stilly!


 


blu noir said:


> Navigating through an airport in So Kate's? Is there some sort of award we can nominate you for, that's amazing  You look gorgeous as always!


 
Thanks *dmand, bunnyr, hellyers, Helen* &* blu noir*!!!


Yes I still like to dress up a bit when I travel and I couldn't resist wearing these SK's with the little gray dress. You do get some attention wearing these in the airport especially getting thru security and walking on the plane.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> These are absolute gorgeous in person, so stunning in gray and you my friend wear SK very beautiful


 


highheeladdict said:


> Such a lovely outfit! And the shoes are great, too


 


Thanks so much* BirkinLover* & *highheeladdict*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Navy Suede So Kates heading out for an early dinner on Saturday night...


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> My new Navy Suede So Kates heading out for an early dinner on Saturday night...


What a great look! Anyone who thinks navy blue is boring has to check out these shoes and your amazing outfit. Your look is the opposite of boring - really gorgeous and striking!


----------



## christinexo

The navy is beautiful!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> My new Navy Suede So Kates heading out for an early dinner on Saturday night...


Stilly, its a perfect deep blue  love it very much and your wardrobe pairing is beautiful


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> My new Navy Suede So Kates heading out for an early dinner on Saturday night...


Stilly - you make every color of shoes look divine with your chic styling.


----------



## west of the sun

Oh wow that navy blue looks electric!!! So gorgeous


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> My new Navy Suede So Kates heading out for an early dinner on Saturday night...


Beautiful shade and I love it in suede, and such a pretty cardi!


----------



## timbuktu007

stilly said:


> SOX!!!
> I saw this look in Lucky magazine and decided to give it a try with my new Red Patent V-Neck 120's...



I was catching up on some really old posts and came across this one... you are truly amazing! On anyone else I would have called this look borderline fetish-y (in a good way), but you just... manage to pull it off! You look so good and sexy!!! Lucky Mr. Boyfriend!

And then you wore it to work!!! I bow before your style and sexiness!!!


----------



## hellyers

stilly said:


> My new Navy Suede So Kates heading out for an early dinner on Saturday night...


 
That shade of blue with the red sole, *Beautiful* ! Now you got me looking for a new pair. *Again !*


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My new Navy Suede So Kates heading out for an early dinner on Saturday night...



pretty


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> My new Navy Suede So Kates heading out for an early dinner on Saturday night...



Absolutely amazing  I love the cardigan it´s so cute


----------



## bunnyr

highheeladdict said:


> Absolutely amazing  I love the cardigan it´s so cute




Love the cardigan too.


----------



## stilly

timbuktu007 said:


> I was catching up on some really old posts and came across this one... you are truly amazing! On anyone else I would have called this look borderline fetish-y (in a good way), but you just... manage to pull it off! You look so good and sexy!!! Lucky Mr. Boyfriend!
> 
> And then you wore it to work!!! I bow before your style and sexiness!!!


 


PurseACold said:


> What a great look! Anyone who thinks navy blue is boring has to check out these shoes and your amazing outfit. Your look is the opposite of boring - really gorgeous and striking!


 


christinexo said:


> The navy is beautiful!


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, its a perfect deep blue  love it very much and your wardrobe pairing is beautiful


 


shoes4ever said:


> Stilly - you make every color of shoes look divine with your chic styling.


 


west of the sun said:


> Oh wow that navy blue looks electric!!! So gorgeous




Thanks so much* timbuktu, PurseACold, christinexo, BirkinLover, shoes4ever* & *west of the sun*!!! I needed a pair of Navy SK's for all the navy dresses and skirts I have!


----------



## stilly

hellyers said:


> That shade of blue with the red sole, *Beautiful* ! Now you got me looking for a new pair. *Again !*


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> pretty


 


highheeladdict said:


> Absolutely amazing  I love the cardigan it´s so cute


 


bunnyr said:


> Love the cardigan too.




Thanks *hellyers, Lav, highheeladdict* & *bunnyr*!!!
Cardi is from White House Black Market.


----------



## stilly

Here's a flashback to spring when the weather was much warmer...Suede Grenadine Geo 120's...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Here's a flashback to spring when the weather was much warmer...Suede Grenadine Geo 120's...


Stilly, no flashback here lol...You have a stunning collection on CL pumps..I remember them from last season and the new season is cabo pump with the glass beads to the tip. You look Beautiful and I love the Hot Pink on you


----------



## hellyers

Every shoe you own i love. Who takes your photos?


----------



## mznaterz

stilly said:


> Here's a flashback to spring when the weather was much warmer...Suede Grenadine Geo 120's...




Who these are very pretty.... these were from last season


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Here's a flashback to spring when the weather was much warmer...Suede Grenadine Geo 120's...


Beautiful shade, lovely dress, FABULOUS legs!!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, no flashback here lol...You have a stunning collection on CL pumps..I remember them from last season and the new season is cabo pump with the glass beads to the tip. You look Beautiful and I love the Hot Pink on you


 


mznaterz said:


> Who these are very pretty.... these were from last season


 


dmand2 said:


> Beautiful shade, lovely dress, FABULOUS legs!!


 
Thanks so much* BirkinLover, mznaterz* & *dmand*!!!


----------



## stilly

hellyers said:


> Every shoe you own i love. Who takes your photos?




Thanks *hellyers*!
I take the pics myself with an old Canon camera with a timer.


----------



## stilly

Snow Kates!!!

I got caught in a little snow coming in from a lunch on Saturday...

PS - No Kates were hurt in the taking of these pictures...


----------



## mama13drama99

Ma'am how do you brave the cold in ankle pants and bare legs????  Those candid shots are nice.  It's good to see this side of you Stilly, lol.  And good to hear that the Kates are safe!!!


----------



## LKBennettlover

So Kate's and bare feet in the snow, you could illustrate a child's picture dictonary entry for "bravery" with one of those pictures stilly. Pleased to here the So Kate's survived, had you had that pair "soled" with a grippy rubber sole? 

Lovely pics and great combination with the jeans!


----------



## mark868

Very nice Stilly, the snow must be melting with these hot legs


----------



## sally.m

stilly said:


> Snow Kates!!!
> 
> I got caught in a little snow coming in from a lunch on Saturday...
> 
> PS - No Kates were hurt in the taking of these pictures...



 Love the snow pictures, tough patent leather!

Stilly, you should wear jeans more often, your bum looks fantastic!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Snow Kates!!!
> 
> I got caught in a little snow coming in from a lunch on Saturday...
> 
> PS - No Kates were hurt in the taking of these pictures...


 


brings a complete new meaning to snow shoes!!!


----------



## MBB Fan

Hot in the cold snow.


----------



## NeonLights

The snow didn't stand a chance against the So Kate's!!

Loving those jeans btw Stilly! 

Cropped and distressed my two favourite things


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Snow Kates!!!
> 
> I got caught in a little snow coming in from a lunch on Saturday...
> 
> PS - No Kates were hurt in the taking of these pictures...


Love it! Distressed capri jeans for poor distressed snow capped So Kates - a perfect combo! :lolots:


----------



## stellaking

Hi stilly,Did you buy the"Miss Rigidaine 120" ?


----------



## LKBennettlover

stilly said:


> Snow Kates!!!
> 
> I got caught in a little snow coming in from a lunch on Saturday...
> 
> PS - No Kates were hurt in the taking of these pictures...


 
Your pictures show it's looking pretty freezing and treacherous in the "Snow Kates" Stilly, did you find yourself sliding in your lovely shoes on all that snow? I think I spotted a telltale heel mark in your last picture, it looks like you skidded! 


Louise


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Snow Kates!!!
> 
> I got caught in a little snow coming in from a lunch on Saturday...
> 
> PS - No Kates were hurt in the taking of these pictures...


I love the pictures of the snow reflection in the background and happy to hear that your beautiful SK were not damage lol


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> Snow Kates!!!
> 
> I got caught in a little snow coming in from a lunch on Saturday...
> 
> PS - No Kates were hurt in the taking of these pictures...



Great pics Stilly - love your chic outfit. The 'snow' kates just added another star to your shoeperwoman cape


----------



## stilly

mama13drama99 said:


> Ma'am how do you brave the cold in ankle pants and bare legs????  Those candid shots are nice.  It's good to see this side of you Stilly, lol.  And good to hear that the Kates are safe!!!


 


LKBennettlover said:


> So Kate's and bare feet in the snow, you could illustrate a child's picture dictonary entry for "bravery" with one of those pictures stilly. Pleased to here the So Kate's survived, had you had that pair "soled" with a grippy rubber sole?
> 
> Lovely pics and great combination with the jeans!


 


mark868 said:


> Very nice Stilly, the snow must be melting with these hot legs


 


sally.m said:


> Love the snow pictures, tough patent leather!
> 
> Stilly, you should wear jeans more often, your bum looks fantastic!!




Thanks so much *mama, LKBennettLover, mark* &* sally*!
The patent is pretty durable...


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Hot in the cold snow.


 


NeonLights said:


> The snow didn't stand a chance against the So Kate's!!
> 
> Loving those jeans btw Stilly!
> 
> Cropped and distressed my two favourite things


 


dmand2 said:


> Love it! Distressed capri jeans for poor distressed snow capped So Kates - a perfect combo! :lolots:


]



BirkinLover77 said:


> I love the pictures of the snow reflection in the background and happy to hear that your beautiful SK were not damage lol


 


shoes4ever said:


> Great pics Stilly - love your chic outfit. The 'snow' kates just added another star to your shoeperwoman cape




Thanks *MBB Fan, Neon, dmand, BirkinLover & shoes4ever*!
I wasn't in the snow for long so my feet survived...


----------



## stilly

LKBennettlover said:


> Your pictures show it's looking pretty freezing and treacherous in the "Snow Kates" Stilly, did you find yourself sliding in your lovely shoes on all that snow? I think I spotted a telltale heel mark in your last picture, it looks like you skidded!
> 
> 
> Louise




A little bit of slipping and sliding coming out of the restaurant that day...tiny, careful little steps. I don't usually wear CL's in this weather but I've been caught out in it a few times. These pics were just for fun as I was coming back home.


----------



## stilly

Coming in from another work trip. This time I wore the Black Patent Love Me's for the plane trip back. The Black Patent is pretty durable and not bad for traveling.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Coming in from another work trip. This time I wore the Black Patent Love Me's for the plane trip back. The Black Patent is pretty durable and not bad for traveling.


Total head to toe perfection as always!


----------



## ashline

You always look amazing Stilly,

Amazing snow shots!

Out of interest with all of the barefoot wear you give your shoes do you ever find the insides get ruined quicker?

Thanks


----------



## Christchrist

Love the love me


----------



## Louboutin Cat

stilly said:


> Coming in from another work trip. This time I wore the Black Patent Love Me's for the plane trip back. The Black Patent is pretty durable and not bad for traveling.




Very nice. Another great ensemble!


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> Coming in from another work trip. This time I wore the Black Patent Love Me's for the plane trip back. The Black Patent is pretty durable and not bad for traveling.




They´re so cute   I love the whole outfit, looks very elegant.


----------



## Chanieish

Kudos on wearing a mini in the cold snow! 

Those shoes def heat it up though!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Stilly, You look amazing and the pumps are a show stopper


----------



## KSUJoelle

Gorgeous collection!


----------



## stilly

ashline said:


> You always look amazing Stilly,
> 
> Amazing snow shots!
> 
> Out of interest with all of the barefoot wear you give your shoes do you ever find the insides get ruined quicker?
> 
> Thanks


 


Christchrist said:


> Love the love me


 


Louboutin Cat said:


> Very nice. Another great ensemble!


 


highheeladdict said:


> They´re so cute   I love the whole outfit, looks very elegant.


 


Chanieish said:


> Kudos on wearing a mini in the cold snow!
> 
> Those shoes def heat it up though!


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, You look amazing and the pumps are a show stopper




Thanks so much ashline, CC, Louboutin Cat, highheeladdict, Chanieish & BirkinLover!!!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Total head to toe perfection as always!


 


KSUJoelle said:


> Gorgeous collection!




Thanks *dmand *& *KSUJoelle*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Saturday night out my new So Pretty 120's in Black & Silver Patent Glitter Suede. Such a long name for such a pretty pair of CL's...


----------



## LavenderIce

The So Pretty are So Perfect for you stilly!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> From Saturday night out my new So Pretty 120's in Black & Silver Patent Glitter Suede. Such a long name for such a pretty pair of CL's...


Stilly, very beautiful and they look fabulous with your outfit&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> From Saturday night out my new So Pretty 120's in Black & Silver Patent Glitter Suede. Such a long name for such a pretty pair of CL's...


Stilly u look lovely in the So Pretty - they go perfectly with the Nha Khanh dress. Love how you switched up this look with the skinny belt - very nice. I've seen these shoes in another colorway of white, green, silver in 100mm and was on the fence about buying them. But as always you make every pair look divine!


----------



## bunnyr

stilly said:


> From Saturday night out my new So Pretty 120's in Black & Silver Patent Glitter Suede. Such a long name for such a pretty pair of CL's...




So pretty!!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> From Saturday night out my new So Pretty 120's in Black & Silver Patent Glitter Suede. Such a long name for such a pretty pair of CL's...


These are so special - definitely going on the 'must have' list - and your overall look is sublime! Are these much more expensive than regular So Kates?


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> From Saturday night out my new So Pretty 120's in Black & Silver Patent Glitter Suede. Such a long name for such a pretty pair of CL's...



Now those are truly "special" shoes!


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> From Saturday night out my new So Pretty 120's in Black & Silver Patent Glitter Suede. Such a long name for such a pretty pair of CL's...


I´m pretty jealous...  They´re gorgeous, I love them and you wear them well


----------



## highheeladdict

dmand2 said:


> These are so special - definitely going on the 'must have' list - and your overall look is sublime! Are these much more expensive than regular So Kates?



I saw them at Bergdorf Goodman... $ 1,395... too much for me :cry: I just love the other CL´s too much to give up on them and save my money for one special pair


----------



## dmand2

highheeladdict said:


> I saw them at Bergdorf Goodman... $ 1,395... too much for me :cry: I just love the other CL´s too much to give up on them and save my money for one special pair


Wow, yeah, just saw them at Saks and they're $1900AUD!! I probably shouldn't admit that I have paid that and more for some of my shoes, but I have been on a massive shopping binge lately (includes two chanel bags - one vintage single flap jumbo, one WOC; two prada bags; three Loubies; five Valentinos; Miu Miu wallet; and several pieces of clothing...)so should probably take a breather before jumping on this purchase!


----------



## marissa_r

OMG i love them all! my favorite are the Pigalle 120 Crepe Satin/Lace Bouquet


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, very beautiful and they look fabulous with your outfit&#10084;&#65039;


 


shoes4ever said:


> Stilly u look lovely in the So Pretty - they go perfectly with the Nha Khanh dress. Love how you switched up this look with the skinny belt - very nice. I've seen these shoes in another colorway of white, green, silver in 100mm and was on the fence about buying them. But as always you make every pair look divine!


 


bunnyr said:


> So pretty!!


 


DebbiNC said:


> Now those are truly "special" shoes!


 


highheeladdict said:


> I´m pretty jealous...  They´re gorgeous, I love them and you wear them well


 


marissa_r said:


> OMG i love them all! my favorite are the Pigalle 120 Crepe Satin/Lace Bouquet




Thanks *BirkinLover, shoes4ever, bunnyr, DebbiNC, highheeladdict* & *marissa_r*!!!


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> The So Pretty are So Perfect for you stilly!




Thanks so much Lav!!!


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> The So Pretty are So Perfect for you stilly!


 


dmand2 said:


> These are so special - definitely going on the 'must have' list - and your overall look is sublime! Are these much more expensive than regular So Kates?


 


highheeladdict said:


> I saw them at Bergdorf Goodman... $ 1,395... too much for me :cry: I just love the other CL´s too much to give up on them and save my money for one special pair


 


dmand2 said:


> Wow, yeah, just saw them at Saks and they're $1900AUD!! I probably shouldn't admit that I have paid that and more for some of my shoes, but I have been on a massive shopping binge lately (includes two chanel bags - one vintage single flap jumbo, one WOC; two prada bags; three Loubies; five Valentinos; Miu Miu wallet; and several pieces of clothing...)so should probably take a breather before jumping on this purchase!


 
Yeah they're certainly not inexpensive. I think the multiple materials and detailed cutouts add to the cost but they're really beautiful...


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Yeah they're certainly not inexpensive. I think the multiple materials and detailed cutouts add to the cost but they're really beautiful...


Definitely worth the price, and not only look incredible, but also expensive (in a good way!).


----------



## west of the sun

oh wow, those shoes are the epitome of what 'so pretty' means! enjoy them!


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> From Saturday night out my new So Pretty 120's in Black & Silver Patent Glitter Suede. Such a long name for such a pretty pair of CL's...




I have been MIA and missed out on so much. this is stunning and the dress too.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> From Saturday night out my new So Pretty 120's in Black & Silver Patent Glitter Suede. Such a long name for such a pretty pair of CL's...




Stilly,


look divine as usual, wonderful pair of So Kates


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> From Saturday night out my new So Pretty 120's in Black & Silver Patent Glitter Suede. Such a long name for such a pretty pair of CL's...


Stilly, love the heels and the outfit!!!  Haven't been on the site in a while and need to compliment you on the others you have posted pic of like the Love Me's and Hot Chicks!!!! Gorgeous and you wear them so very well!


----------



## stilly

west of the sun said:


> oh wow, those shoes are the epitome of what 'so pretty' means! enjoy them!


 


betty.lee said:


> I have been MIA and missed out on so much. this is stunning and the dress too.


 


Kayapo97 said:


> Stilly,
> 
> 
> look divine as usual, wonderful pair of So Kates


 


madisoncouture said:


> Stilly, love the heels and the outfit!!!  Haven't been on the site in a while and need to compliment you on the others you have posted pic of like the Love Me's and Hot Chicks!!!! Gorgeous and you wear them so very well!




Thanks so much *west of the sun, betty.lee, Kayapo* & *madisoncouture*!!!


----------



## stilly

With all the cold & snow lately wearing CL's has been a real challenge but I did manage to wear my Black Patent Pigalle 120's for casual Friday...


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> With all the cold & snow lately wearing CL's has been a real challenge but I did manage to wear my Black Patent Pigalle 120's for casual Friday...


Absolutely gorgeous! Love the zip detailing on your pants.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> With all the cold & snow lately wearing CL's has been a real challenge but I did manage to wear my Black Patent Pigalle 120's for casual Friday...


Love ur casual vibe and the Pigalle 120 the background on ur photos awsome with the snow


----------



## PurseACold

Love the look! Hopefully, the weather has changed toward spring so more Louboutins to wear


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Love the zip detailing on your pants.


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Love ur casual vibe and the Pigalle 120 the background on ur photos awsome with the snow


 


PurseACold said:


> Love the look! Hopefully, the weather has changed toward spring so more Louboutins to wear




Thanks* dmand, BirkinLover* & *PurseACold*!!!


----------



## stilly

These boots have gotten a lot of work with all the wintry weather lately. Tournoi 120's in Black Kid. But now the snow is starting to melt and hopefully spring will pop soon. I have a half dozen or so new pairs I'm eager to debut...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> These boots have gotten a lot of work with all the wintry weather lately. Tournoi 120's in Black Kid. But now the snow is starting to melt and hopefully spring will pop soon. I have a half dozen or so new pairs I'm eager to debut...


Stilly, you look Beautiful and the boots look amazing on you and love the pointed toe&#10084;&#65039; I can't wait to see some of your reveal


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> These boots have gotten a lot of work with all the wintry weather lately. Tournoi 120's in Black Kid. But now the snow is starting to melt and hopefully spring will pop soon. I have a half dozen or so new pairs I'm eager to debut...


What a chic look. Can't wait to see your new shoes!!


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> These boots have gotten a lot of work with all the wintry weather lately. Tournoi 120's in Black Kid. But now the snow is starting to melt and hopefully spring will pop soon. I have a half dozen or so new pairs I'm eager to debut...


Stilly another well put together outfit - love those boots.


----------



## hellyers

stilly said:


> These boots have gotten a lot of work with all the wintry weather lately. Tournoi 120's in Black Kid. But now the snow is starting to melt and hopefully spring will pop soon. I have a half dozen or so new pairs I'm eager to debut...


First of all love the whole outfit! 
These boots are to die for. Love the pointed toe and the high slender heel. Seeing you in these now makes me want to go and buy a pair. I only got myself two pairs of boots last mouth but I do think I may have to get these.
Once again you look very sexy and lovely in them.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> These boots have gotten a lot of work with all the wintry weather lately. Tournoi 120's in Black Kid. But now the snow is starting to melt and hopefully spring will pop soon. I have a half dozen or so new pairs I'm eager to debut...


You will melt that ice with your red hot look! Love the boots, particularly the dramatic pointed toe!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, you look Beautiful and the boots look amazing on you and love the pointed toe&#10084;&#65039; I can't wait to see some of your reveal


 


PurseACold said:


> What a chic look. Can't wait to see your new shoes!!


 


shoes4ever said:


> Stilly another well put together outfit - love those boots.


 


hellyers said:


> First of all love the whole outfit!
> These boots are to die for. Love the pointed toe and the high slender heel. Seeing you in these now makes me want to go and buy a pair. I only got myself two pairs of boots last mouth but I do think I may have to get these.
> Once again you look very sexy and lovely in them.


 


dmand2 said:


> You will melt that ice with your red hot look! Love the boots, particularly the dramatic pointed toe!


 


Thanks so much *BirkinLover, PurseACold, shoes4ever* & *dmand*!!!


----------



## kb18

stilly said:


> These boots have gotten a lot of work with all the wintry weather lately. Tournoi 120's in Black Kid. But now the snow is starting to melt and hopefully spring will pop soon. I have a half dozen or so new pairs I'm eager to debut...



These are the most PERFECT boots I've ever seen! They look fantastic! Can't wait to see the new pairs as well!


----------



## stilly

kb18 said:


> These are the most PERFECT boots I've ever seen! They look fantastic! Can't wait to see the new pairs as well!




Thanks *kb18*!!!
I do love these boots with the pointed toe and thin high heel.


----------



## stilly

Went to dinner and then to see Fifty Shades Of Grey on Friday night. I thought these CL's might be appropriate...


----------



## bunnyr

stilly said:


> Went to dinner and then to see Fifty Shades Of Grey on Friday night. I thought these CL's might be appropriate...




Love your shoes as always!! Gorgeous !


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Went to dinner and then to see Fifty Shades Of Grey on Friday night. I thought these CL's might be appropriate...


Beautiful&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Went to dinner and then to see Fifty Shades Of Grey on Friday night. I thought these CL's might be appropriate...




Stilly, what are you suggesting!!!
you amaze me as ever, 
beautiful shoes and lovely legs


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> These boots have gotten a lot of work with all the wintry weather lately. Tournoi 120's in Black Kid. But now the snow is starting to melt and hopefully spring will pop soon. I have a half dozen or so new pairs I'm eager to debut...




never see enough of you in boots
can't wait to see all the new reveals you have for us


----------



## for3v3rz

Very nice Stilly. What do you think of the ending of the movie?


----------



## kb18

stilly said:


> Went to dinner and then to see Fifty Shades Of Grey on Friday night. I thought these CL's might be appropriate...




Oh my goodness! These shoes are so sexy. My boyfriend pointed them out to me when we were in the CL boutique earlier today, but we both decided that we didn't know how anyone could ever walk in them! Very impressed!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Went to dinner and then to see Fifty Shades Of Grey on Friday night. I thought these CL's might be appropriate...



This outfit is so HOT!

I'm still breaking in mine indoors, black-patent is awfully stiff..

My latest fave is white cotton blouse with light (white) short-shorts.  You should try this formula!  I also do red-patent Pigalle Follies 120 with white outfit.



Kayapo97 said:


> Stilly, what are you suggesting!!!
> you amaze me as ever,
> beautiful shoes and lovely legs



Seductress, Temptress, .. what's next?  Your calves are getting curvier/shapelier, the 5" heels will do that!


----------



## LKBennettlover

Beautiful Stily, just love the hot chicks and your little dress. 

Pardon the pun but "50 shades of Lady Gres" came to mind when I read about your seeing the film. 

Louise x


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Went to dinner and then to see Fifty Shades Of Grey on Friday night. I thought these CL's might be appropriate...


Beautiful dress and the shoes speak for themselves! Love that you dressed for the occasion.


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> Went to dinner and then to see Fifty Shades Of Grey on Friday night. I thought these CL's might be appropriate...


Looking terrific Stilly


----------



## joeyjoeyjoey

Hi stilly!!
Just a quick question, how do you deal with wearing your SKs for work the whole day? Any tips?? 
I had a suede pair that I bought but haven't got much wear out of it. :/ but whenever I see your thread I'm tempted to wear them out again! 

Just that I need to figure out how to wear them for a full day at work. Haha. 
The SKs are so dangerous in escalators because of their fine heels!


----------



## stilly

kb18 said:


> Oh my goodness! These shoes are so sexy. My boyfriend pointed them out to me when we were in the CL boutique earlier today, but we both decided that we didn't know how anyone could ever walk in them! Very impressed!


 


giggles00 said:


> This outfit is so HOT!
> 
> I'm still breaking in mine indoors, black-patent is awfully stiff..
> 
> My latest fave is white cotton blouse with light (white) short-shorts.  You should try this formula!  I also do red-patent Pigalle Follies 120 with white outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Seductress, Temptress, .. what's next?  Your calves are getting curvier/shapelier, the 5" heels will do that!


 


LKBennettlover said:


> Beautiful Stily, just love the hot chicks and your little dress.
> 
> Pardon the pun but "50 shades of Lady Gres" came to mind when I read about your seeing the film.
> 
> Louise x


 


dmand2 said:


> Beautiful dress and the shoes speak for themselves! Love that you dressed for the occasion.


 


shoes4ever said:


> Looking terrific Stilly




Thanks so much *kb18, gigs, LKBennettlover, dmand* &* shoes4ever*!!!


----------



## stilly

bunnyr said:


> Love your shoes as always!! Gorgeous !


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful&#10084;&#65039;


 


Kayapo97 said:


> Stilly, what are you suggesting!!!
> you amaze me as ever,
> beautiful shoes and lovely legs


 


Thanks* bunnyr, BirkinLover* & *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## stilly

for3v3rz said:


> Very nice Stilly. What do you think of the ending of the movie?


 
Thanks *for3v3rz*!!! I liked the ending and the movie was certainly a change of pace and had its moments. I don't think it will be up for any academy awards however...


----------



## stilly

joeyjoeyjoey said:


> Hi stilly!!
> Just a quick question, how do you deal with wearing your SKs for work the whole day? Any tips??
> I had a suede pair that I bought but haven't got much wear out of it. :/ but whenever I see your thread I'm tempted to wear them out again!
> 
> Just that I need to figure out how to wear them for a full day at work. Haha.
> The SKs are so dangerous in escalators because of their fine heels!




No real tips* joey*...just practice.
I've been wearing CL's for years now and I think its just a matter of getting used to it.
I do work an office however and land up sitting much of the day.
I'd suggest wearing them for a few hours or half days to start and then working up to a full day. Escalators can be a real hazard so I generally avoid them...take the stairs or the elevator to be safe.


----------



## stilly

Black Suede SK's by day...


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> Went to dinner and then to see Fifty Shades Of Grey on Friday night. I thought these CL's might be appropriate...


Gorgeous!  Just love the Hot Chicks, outfit and the 50 Shades reference!  Hopefully no silk ties were harmed after the movie


----------



## stilly

and then with a skirt and blazer by night...


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Black Suede SK's by day...


Adore the black suede! So regretting I didn't get this at the same time as I got the purple. And it goes without saying that you rock the look!


----------



## joeyjoeyjoey

stilly said:


> Black Suede SK's by day...



I remember seeing you model and post pictures of them before, leading me to instantly run into the stores to get a pair! 
Seeing you post pictures today just affirms my choice is right!! 
They're super gorgeous!!!


----------



## highheeladdict

joeyjoeyjoey said:


> I remember seeing you model and post pictures of them before, leading me to instantly run into the stores to get a pair!
> Seeing you post pictures today just affirms my choice is right!!
> They're super gorgeous!!!



Same here  I love them, they`re so elegant and sexy. I`m looking forward wearing them "outdoors" for the first time.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Black Suede SK's by day...



So beautiful and classic with black suede



stilly said:


> and then with a skirt and blazer by night...



You look hot and sexy


----------



## kb18

stilly said:


> Black Suede SK's by day...







stilly said:


> and then with a skirt and blazer by night...




Love the black suede! Especially paired with the blazer. You make them look elegant and effortless.


----------



## NY_Mami

stilly said:


> Coming in from another work trip. This time I wore the Black Patent Love Me's for the plane trip back. The Black Patent is pretty durable and not bad for traveling.



This pic makes me cry for the current pigalle mold, that arch, that pitch, that toe cleave, whyyyyyyuhhh??? They need to change it back...


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Adore the black suede! So regretting I didn't get this at the same time as I got the purple. And it goes without saying that you rock the look!


 


joeyjoeyjoey said:


> I remember seeing you model and post pictures of them before, leading me to instantly run into the stores to get a pair!
> Seeing you post pictures today just affirms my choice is right!!
> They're super gorgeous!!!


 


highheeladdict said:


> Same here  I love them, they`re so elegant and sexy. I`m looking forward wearing them "outdoors" for the first time.


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> So beautiful and classic with black suede
> 
> 
> 
> You look hot and sexy


 


kb18 said:


> Love the black suede! Especially paired with the blazer. You make them look elegant and effortless.





Thanks *dmand, joey, highheeladdict, Birkin* & *kb18*!
The Black Suedes are certainly one of my classic favs!


----------



## stilly

NY_Mami said:


> This pic makes me cry for the current pigalle mold, that arch, that pitch, that toe cleave, whyyyyyyuhhh??? They need to change it back...




Thanks *NY_Miami*!
I love them too but the new Pigalles Follies are gorgeous as well.


----------



## stilly

madisoncouture said:


> Gorgeous!  Just love the Hot Chicks, outfit and the 50 Shades reference!  Hopefully no silk ties were harmed after the movie




Thanks *madisoncouture*!


----------



## stilly

With all the winter weather as of late, my CL wearing has been limited but that hasn't stopped my collection from growing! Here are the latest additions. Hopefully spring will come this weekend and I can do some mod pics 

Front from left: Gray/Black Geo 120's, Black Slingback Lova 120's, Black/White Pony Fur Lova 120's, Silver Lurex SK's


Back from left: Yellow Neon Matte Kid SK's, White Patent SK's, White Kid Pigalle Follies 120's, White Python SK's, Rose (Pink) Pigalle Follies


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> With all the winter weather as of late, my CL wearing has been limited but that hasn't stopped my collection from growing! Here are the latest additions. Hopefully spring will come this weekend and I can do some mod pics
> 
> Front from left: Gray/Black Geo 120's, Black Slingback Lova 120's, Black/White Pony Fur Lova 120's, Silver Lurex SK's
> 
> 
> Back from left: Yellow Neon Matte Kid SK's, White Patent SK's, White Kid Pigalle Follies 120's, White Python SK's, Rose (Pink) Pigalle Follies


Stilly, congrats it's a beautiful collection you have that keeps growing, love the styles and pop of colors for Spring Summer &#128536;


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> With all the winter weather as of late, my CL wearing has been limited but that hasn't stopped my collection from growing! Here are the latest additions. Hopefully spring will come this weekend and I can do some mod pics
> 
> Front from left: Gray/Black Geo 120's, Black Slingback Lova 120's, Black/White Pony Fur Lova 120's, Silver Lurex SK's
> 
> 
> Back from left: Yellow Neon Matte Kid SK's, White Patent SK's, White Kid Pigalle Follies 120's, White Python SK's, Rose (Pink) Pigalle Follies


Gorgeous additions! You'll get so much use out of these new pairs this spring and summer.


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> With all the winter weather as of late, my CL wearing has been limited but that hasn't stopped my collection from growing! Here are the latest additions. Hopefully spring will come this weekend and I can do some mod pics
> 
> Front from left: Gray/Black Geo 120's, Black Slingback Lova 120's, Black/White Pony Fur Lova 120's, Silver Lurex SK's
> 
> 
> Back from left: Yellow Neon Matte Kid SK's, White Patent SK's, White Kid Pigalle Follies 120's, White Python SK's, Rose (Pink) Pigalle Follies



Stilly - whoa!!  Those are some gorgeous pairs waiting to be worn. Fingers crossed the weather warms up quickly. The Pony Fur Lova are unique - ebay??


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> With all the winter weather as of late, my CL wearing has been limited but that hasn't stopped my collection from growing! Here are the latest additions. Hopefully spring will come this weekend and I can do some mod pics
> 
> Front from left: Gray/Black Geo 120's, Black Slingback Lova 120's, Black/White Pony Fur Lova 120's, Silver Lurex SK's
> 
> 
> Back from left: Yellow Neon Matte Kid SK's, White Patent SK's, White Kid Pigalle Follies 120's, White Python SK's, Rose (Pink) Pigalle Follies



What great new pairs! I especially love the whole front row.


----------



## kb18

stilly said:


> With all the winter weather as of late, my CL wearing has been limited but that hasn't stopped my collection from growing! Here are the latest additions. Hopefully spring will come this weekend and I can do some mod pics
> 
> Front from left: Gray/Black Geo 120's, Black Slingback Lova 120's, Black/White Pony Fur Lova 120's, Silver Lurex SK's
> 
> 
> Back from left: Yellow Neon Matte Kid SK's, White Patent SK's, White Kid Pigalle Follies 120's, White Python SK's, Rose (Pink) Pigalle Follies




I'm in love with them all!! You're certainly ready for spring! Can't wait to see mod pics of them all, especially the yellow neon SKs and the rose pigalles. Very lovely!


----------



## hhl4vr

stilly said:


> With all the winter weather as of late, my CL wearing has been limited but that hasn't stopped my collection from growing! Here are the latest additions. Hopefully spring will come this weekend and I can do some mod pics
> 
> Front from left: Gray/Black Geo 120's, Black Slingback Lova 120's, Black/White Pony Fur Lova 120's, Silver Lurex SK's
> 
> 
> Back from left: Yellow Neon Matte Kid SK's, White Patent SK's, White Kid Pigalle Follies 120's, White Python SK's, Rose (Pink) Pigalle Follies


 
Wow great additions. I cannot wait to see the photos of you wearing them.  I love those silver Lurex Sk ones.


----------



## stilly

shoes4ever said:


> Stilly - whoa!!  Those are some gorgeous pairs waiting to be worn. Fingers crossed the weather warms up quickly. The Pony Fur Lova are unique - ebay??




Thanks *shoes4ever*!


Yes I got the Black/White Pony Fur Lovas off eBay.
They're very rare to find at this point since they were out probably 5 years ago.
These are a half size small but I think I can make them work.
Can't wait to wear them out!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, congrats it's a beautiful collection you have that keeps growing, love the styles and pop of colors for Spring Summer &#128536;


 


PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous additions! You'll get so much use out of these new pairs this spring and summer.


 


highheeladdict said:


> What great new pairs! I especially love the whole front row.


 


kb18 said:


> I'm in love with them all!! You're certainly ready for spring! Can't wait to see mod pics of them all, especially the yellow neon SKs and the rose pigalles. Very lovely!




Thanks *BirkinLover, PurseACold, highheeladdict* & *kb18*!!!
I'm hoping for a spring warm-up this weekend so I can wear some these!


----------



## stilly

hhl4vr said:


> Wow great additions. I cannot wait to see the photos of you wearing them.  I love those silver Lurex Sk ones.




Thanks *hhl4vr*!
I found them at Barney's.
Can't wait to wear them!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> With all the winter weather as of late, my CL wearing has been limited but that hasn't stopped my collection from growing! Here are the latest additions. Hopefully spring will come this weekend and I can do some mod pics
> 
> Front from left: Gray/Black Geo 120's, Black Slingback Lova 120's, Black/White Pony Fur Lova 120's, Silver Lurex SK's
> 
> 
> Back from left: Yellow Neon Matte Kid SK's, White Patent SK's, White Kid Pigalle Follies 120's, White Python SK's, Rose (Pink) Pigalle Follies


I sooooo adore your growing collection and particularly the Silver Lurex SK's. Yellow Neon Matte Kid SK's, and White Python SK's!  Can't wait to see these on.


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> I sooooo adore your growing collection and particularly the Silver Lurex SK's. Yellow Neon Matte Kid SK's, and White Python SK's!  Can't wait to see these on.




Thanks *dmand*!
Can't wait to wear them!


----------



## stilly

Too early for white? Not if you want to try out your new SK's! The outfit is a casual look I saw Keri Russell wear in a pic...I have a white tee on under the jacket that's hard to see...


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Too early for white? Not if you want to try out your new SK's! The outfit is a casual look I saw Keri Russell wear in a pic...I have a white tee on under the jacket that's hard to see...


Great look! White is year round. Wearing white is going to bring us spring!


----------



## LouboutinTing

Lovely shoes stilly you have a great collection


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Too early for white? Not if you want to try out your new SK's! The outfit is a casual look I saw Keri Russell wear in a pic...I have a white tee on under the jacket that's hard to see...


Gorgeous SK in white and you look beautiful in the black and white combo


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Too early for white? Not if you want to try out your new SK's! The outfit is a casual look I saw Keri Russell wear in a pic...I have a white tee on under the jacket that's hard to see...


We don't have Labour Day in Australia, so I don't know what the rules are...but giirrrlll, damn, who cares, you are rocking this look! Love the edgy combo. 

I have been so wary of white since I have very pale skin, but your pic has me wanting to rush out and buy a pair immediately!


----------



## mssmelanie

I love it!


----------



## Louboutin Cat

Looks lovely as always!!


----------



## stilly

PurseACold said:


> Great look! White is year round. Wearing white is going to bring us spring!


 


LouboutinTing said:


> Lovely shoes stilly you have a great collection


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Gorgeous SK in white and you look beautiful in the black and white combo


 


dmand2 said:


> We don't have Labour Day in Australia, so I don't know what the rules are...but giirrrlll, damn, who cares, you are rocking this look! Love the edgy combo.
> 
> I have been so wary of white since I have very pale skin, but your pic has me wanting to rush out and buy a pair immediately!


 


mssmelanie said:


> I love it!


 


Louboutin Cat said:


> Looks lovely as always!!




Thanks so much *PurseACold, LouboutinTing, BirkinLover, dmand, mssmelanie* & *Louboutin Cat*!!!


----------



## stilly

Red So Kate's with a ruffled trench on a rainy Friday...:rain:


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> Red So Kate's with a ruffled trench on a rainy Friday...:rain:


Love the outfit and the Red heels!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Red So Kate's with a ruffled trench on a rainy Friday...:rain:


Adore these and have always coveted this trench!  I've searched and searched, but to no avail...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Red So Kate's with a ruffled trench on a rainy Friday...:rain:


Beautiful SK Red and you look fabulous&#128522;


----------



## stilly

madisoncouture said:


> Love the outfit and the Red heels!


 


dmand2 said:


> Adore these and have always coveted this trench!  I've searched and searched, but to no avail...


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful SK Red and you look fabulous&#128522;




Thanks *Madison, dmand* &* Birkin*!!!


----------



## stilly

Still cold here this weekend so I went with a gray tweed skirt and Black Kid Spiked Piggies for dinner on Saturday...


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Adore these and have always coveted this trench!  I've searched and searched, but to no avail...




It's a Betsey Johnson trenchcoat I bought off a flash sale on the internet. It's probably 6 months old but you should still be able to find one somewhere on the internet or eBay perhaps...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Red So Kate's with a ruffled trench on a rainy Friday...:rain:



Gorgeous coat with gorgeous So Kates ! Nice job - Stilly.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Still cold here this weekend so I went with a gray tweed skirt and Black Kid Spiked Piggies for dinner on Saturday...


Love the sweater with tweed skirt and pigalle spikes, looking gorgeous as ever&#128536;


----------



## phiphi

i have missed so many gorgeous new pairs! you simply have the best collection, stilly!


----------



## loveloubis

Stilly, its not hard to come back and re-read all posts on your entire collection!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Still cold here this weekend so I went with a gray tweed skirt and Black Kid Spiked Piggies for dinner on Saturday...


 
Love the spiked piggies - just that bit of edge is so sexy/fun! 



stilly said:


> It's a Betsey Johnson trenchcoat I bought off a flash sale on the internet. It's probably 6 months old but you should still be able to find one somewhere on the internet or eBay perhaps...


 
Thanks so much for the tip.  The search goes on....


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Gorgeous coat with gorgeous So Kates ! Nice job - Stilly.


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Love the sweater with tweed skirt and pigalle spikes, looking gorgeous as ever&#128536;


 


phiphi said:


> i have missed so many gorgeous new pairs! you simply have the best collection, stilly!


 


loveloubis said:


> Stilly, its not hard to come back and re-read all posts on your entire collection!


 


dmand2 said:


> Love the spiked piggies - just that bit of edge is so sexy/fun!
> Thanks so much for the tip.  The search goes on....




Thanks so much *Christina2, Birkin, phi, loveloubis* & *dmand*!!!


----------



## stilly

I ran out for groceries and decided to throw on my White Patent SK's to break them in a bit more...


----------



## Maxl

Gorgeous!!!!
I love this combo, skinny jeans and heels. Especially this length, which also gives es glimpse on the ankles (and maybe on an anklet) )


----------



## loveloubis

stilly said:


> I ran out for groceries and decided to throw on my White Patent SK's to break them in a bit more...



In love with the White So Kate's! They just sport so well with your skinny jeans look!


----------



## stilly

Maxl said:


> Gorgeous!!!!
> I love this combo, skinny jeans and heels. Especially this length, which also gives es glimpse on the ankles (and maybe on an anklet) )


 


loveloubis said:


> In love with the White So Kate's! They just sport so well with your skinny jeans look!




Thanks *Maxi & loveloubis*!!!


----------



## stilly

I thought I'd wear my bright Pink Pigalle Follies 120's for Casual Friday today to kick off the Easter weekend! :buttercup:


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I ran out for groceries and decided to throw on my White Patent SK's to break them in a bit more...


 
Not a fan of white stilettos but as usual you look fab in them.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Still cold here this weekend so I went with a gray tweed skirt and Black Kid Spiked Piggies for dinner on Saturday...




a very demure outfit from you Stilly, but very lovely to.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> I ran out for groceries and decided to throw on my White Patent SK's to break them in a bit more...


I have to reiterate, your pics have totally coverted me and I now am super keen for a pair of white Loubis after being so against them previously given my pale skin. Love your whole look too!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> I thought I'd wear my bright Pink Pigalle Follies 120's for Casual Friday today to kick off the Easter weekend! :buttercup:


What a fun start to the weekend - such a great pop of colour!


----------



## Christchrist

Is this pinky ? It's pretty


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> I thought I'd wear my bright Pink Pigalle Follies 120's for Casual Friday today to kick off the Easter weekend! :buttercup:



Such a pretty color for spring. I so want a pair of 120 Pigalle Follies. LOVE the Pigalle Toe and So Kate heel combination. Such a perfect profile - and you wear them so well. Tell me Stilly -did you get these TTS ? Are they as comfy as the Pigalle 120s ?


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> I thought I'd wear my bright Pink Pigalle Follies 120's for Casual Friday today to kick off the Easter weekend! :buttercup:


So fabulous Stilly!  You look great in everything you wear!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> I thought I'd wear my bright Pink Pigalle Follies 120's for Casual Friday today to kick off the Easter weekend! :buttercup:


These are a fabulous pair of Pigalle  follies in pink and you look beautiful in them


----------



## soleilbrun

stilly said:


> With all the winter weather as of late, my CL wearing has been limited but that hasn't stopped my collection from growing! Here are the latest additions. Hopefully spring will come this weekend and I can do some mod pics
> 
> Front from left: Gray/Black Geo 120's, Black Slingback Lova 120's, Black/White Pony Fur Lova 120's, Silver Lurex SK's
> 
> 
> Back from left: Yellow Neon Matte Kid SK's, White Patent SK's, White Kid Pigalle Follies 120's, White Python SK's, Rose (Pink) Pigalle Follies



Lovely additions!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Is this pinky ? It's pretty




Yes its the lovely Pinky. Thanks *CC*!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Not a fan of white stilettos but as usual you look fab in them.


 


dmand2 said:


> I have to reiterate, your pics have totally coverted me and I now am super keen for a pair of white Loubis after being so against them previously given my pale skin. Love your whole look too!


 


madisoncouture said:


> So fabulous Stilly!  You look great in everything you wear!


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> These are a fabulous pair of Pigalle  follies in pink and you look beautiful in them


 


soleilbrun said:


> Lovely additions!




Thanks so much* Kayapo, dmand, madisoncouture, Birkin* & *soleilbrun*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Such a pretty color for spring. I so want a pair of 120 Pigalle Follies. LOVE the Pigalle Toe and So Kate heel combination. Such a perfect profile - and you wear them so well. Tell me Stilly -did you get these TTS ? Are they as comfy as the Pigalle 120s ?




Thanks *Christina*!


They tend to run a little smaller than the So Kates so I go a half size up from my So Kate size. I don't find them as comfortable as the SK's as the smaller toe tends to squish my toes a bit but they're not too bad.


----------



## stilly

Easter Best! :buttercup:


I held back on wearing my White Python So Kate's for a few weeks to debut them at Easter Brunch today...shown here with a white floral structured Erin Fetherston dress care of Anthropologie. So happy spring is here!


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Easter Best! :buttercup:
> 
> 
> I held back on wearing my White Python So Kate's for a few weeks to debut them at Easter Brunch today...shown here with a white floral structured Erin Fetherston dress care of Anthropologie. So happy spring is here!


Gorgeous ensemble! The shoes and dress are fabulous!


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> I thought I'd wear my bright Pink Pigalle Follies 120's for Casual Friday today to kick off the Easter weekend! :buttercup:



Gorgeous pink - adds a lovely pop of color to your outfit



stilly said:


> Easter Best! :buttercup:
> 
> 
> I held back on wearing my White Python So Kate's for a few weeks to debut them at Easter Brunch today...shown here with a white floral structured Erin Fetherston dress care of Anthropologie. So happy spring is here! [/QUOTE
> 
> your Easter outfit Stilly - cute dress and those white python So Kates are TDF


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> Easter Best! :buttercup:
> 
> 
> I held back on wearing my White Python So Kate's for a few weeks to debut them at Easter Brunch today...shown here with a white floral structured Erin Fetherston dress care of Anthropologie. So happy spring is here!



Cute Outfit! The dress is gorgeous, i love the floral print. And the Python So Kate`s are absolutely stunning.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Easter Best! :buttercup:
> 
> 
> I held back on wearing my White Python So Kate's for a few weeks to debut them at Easter Brunch today...shown here with a white floral structured Erin Fetherston dress care of Anthropologie. So happy spring is here!


So beautiful and adore the structured dress!  Yet again, you've now totally changed my view on white shoes and I must get a pair after seeing your recent postings.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Easter Best! :buttercup:
> 
> 
> I held back on wearing my White Python So Kate's for a few weeks to debut them at Easter Brunch today...shown here with a white floral structured Erin Fetherston dress care of Anthropologie. So happy spring is here!


Gorgeous in white & your wardrobe look is impeccable for Easter


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Easter Best! :buttercup:
> 
> 
> I held back on wearing my White Python So Kate's for a few weeks to debut them at Easter Brunch today...shown here with a white floral structured Erin Fetherston dress care of Anthropologie. So happy spring is here!


 
you look absolutely divine, love the dress loads!!!!


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> Easter Best! :buttercup:
> 
> 
> I held back on wearing my White Python So Kate's for a few weeks to debut them at Easter Brunch today...shown here with a white floral structured Erin Fetherston dress care of Anthropologie. So happy spring is here!




love everything, the dress, the cardinals and belt and those shoes. of course those shoes.


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Easter Best! :buttercup:
> 
> 
> I held back on wearing my White Python So Kate's for a few weeks to debut them at Easter Brunch today...shown here with a white floral structured Erin Fetherston dress care of Anthropologie. So happy spring is here!




So kate is not my friend. I don't know how you do it


----------



## dmand2

Hi Stilly

Seems I may finally have an opportunity to purchase my white whale - black kid piggies with multi metallic spikes  (and also a pair in white - 'chalk' - since as I've told you, your recent postings have converted me and now I must include white in my collection! ). However, I'm a little confused on sizing and would love your advice. 

The majority of what I own are 120 So Kates and one 120 Pigalle Follies (along with various other styles like Lady Peeps etc). I take a 40 in the SKs and Follies. The sellers of the Pigalle spikes have suggested 1/2 sizing down saying these run large. The one selling the white pair even showed me a picture of hers with an obvious gap and says she wears a 40 like me but found these big, which is why she is selling. She did note sizing went off a few years ago and we have experienced these sizing fluctuations, so maybe only the white ones will be an issue and the new style metallic spikes will be okay in a 40, but since I don't have the luxury of trying on a 120 Pigalle of any kind and am therefore buying blind, your advice would be extremely helpful and appreciated! Thanks guru!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Easter Best! :buttercup:
> 
> 
> I held back on wearing my White Python So Kate's for a few weeks to debut them at Easter Brunch today...shown here with a white floral structured Erin Fetherston dress care of Anthropologie. So happy spring is here!


I am such a copycat - I immediately sourced this dress and bought it! Twinsees! :giggles:


----------



## kb18

stilly said:


> Easter Best! :buttercup:
> 
> 
> I held back on wearing my White Python So Kate's for a few weeks to debut them at Easter Brunch today...shown here with a white floral structured Erin Fetherston dress care of Anthropologie. So happy spring is here!




Oh, Stilly, you look fabulous!! Those White Python's with that dress was well worth the wait to debut! Simply gorgeous, both shoes and dress! Applause!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> I am such a copycat - I immediately sourced this dress and bought it! Twinsees! :giggles:




You're going to love both *dmand*...


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Hi Stilly
> 
> Seems I may finally have an opportunity to purchase my white whale - black kid piggies with multi metallic spikes  (and also a pair in white - 'chalk' - since as I've told you, your recent postings have converted me and now I must include white in my collection! ). However, I'm a little confused on sizing and would love your advice.
> 
> The majority of what I own are 120 So Kates and one 120 Pigalle Follies (along with various other styles like Lady Peeps etc). I take a 40 in the SKs and Follies. The sellers of the Pigalle spikes have suggested 1/2 sizing down saying these run large. The one selling the white pair even showed me a picture of hers with an obvious gap and says she wears a 40 like me but found these big, which is why she is selling. She did note sizing went off a few years ago and we have experienced these sizing fluctuations, so maybe only the white ones will be an issue and the new style metallic spikes will be okay in a 40, but since I don't have the luxury of trying on a 120 Pigalle of any kind and am therefore buying blind, your advice would be extremely helpful and appreciated! Thanks guru!




Yes the half size down is good recommendation for the old style Pigalle 120's. I didn't find the sizing of the Spiked Pigalles to be any different from the regular Pigalles. I take a 40.5 in the SK's and most of my Piggies are 40's. Given that a 39.5 would be my best guess at your Pigalle 120 size for the old cut/style Piggies but I do have a few pairs that are a half size bigger and they are still manageable so you can probably make them work. If they're the new style Piggies however I recommend going the other way...half a size up. Good Luck!


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> Cute Outfit! The dress is gorgeous, i love the floral print. And the Python So Kate`s are absolutely stunning.


 


dmand2 said:


> So beautiful and adore the structured dress!  Yet again, you've now totally changed my view on white shoes and I must get a pair after seeing your recent postings.


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Gorgeous in white & your wardrobe look is impeccable for Easter


 


Kayapo97 said:


> you look absolutely divine, love the dress loads!!!!


 


betty.lee said:


> love everything, the dress, the cardinals and belt and those shoes. of course those shoes.


 


Christchrist said:


> So kate is not my friend. I don't know how you do it




Thanks so much *highheeladdict, dmand, Birkin, Kayapo, betty.lee *&* CC*!!!


----------



## stilly

Here's a Day to Night set...

Black Kid So Kates by Day...


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Yes the half size down is good recommendation for the old style Pigalle 120's. I didn't find the sizing of the Spiked Pigalles to be any different from the regular Pigalles. I take a 40.5 in the SK's and most of my Piggies are 40's. Given that a 39.5 would be my best guess at your Pigalle 120 size for the old cut/style Piggies but I do have a few pairs that are a half size bigger and they are still manageable so you can probably make them work. If they're the new style Piggies however I recommend going the other way...half a size up. Good Luck!


Thank you so much for your advice Stilly! It's REALLY appreciated. They really don't make it easy when it comes to the sizing and that's especially tough for people like me who don't have the luxury of trying them on. I'll follow your advice and hopefully end up with some gorgeous new spiked piggies soon!


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> Here's a Day to Night set...
> 
> Black Kid So Kates by Day...


Love the Black Kid SK and the floral dress!!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Thank you so much for your advice Stilly! It's REALLY appreciated. They really don't make it easy when it comes to the sizing and that's especially tough for people like me who don't have the luxury of trying them on. I'll follow your advice and hopefully end up with some gorgeous new spiked piggies soon!




I hope it helps *dmand *and good luck! Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## donutella8

Stilly I love your style!!! especially love the two pairs of white so kates and the dress you wore for Easter [emoji1]


----------



## west of the sun

i don't know how you do it, but you make black kid look as sexy as patent!


----------



## stilly

madisoncouture said:


> Love the Black Kid SK and the floral dress!!


 


donutella8 said:


> Stilly I love your style!!! especially love the two pairs of white so kates and the dress you wore for Easter [emoji1]


 


west of the sun said:


> i don't know how you do it, but you make black kid look as sexy as patent!




Thanks *madison, donutella* & *west of the sun*!!!


----------



## stilly

Titi SK's for a little shopping excursion today...


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> Titi SK's for a little shopping excursion today...


Stilly you look fabulous. Love the colors - perfect for Spring.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> I hope it helps *dmand *and good luck! Let us know how it turns out!


 
Your advice definitely helps and I'll be sure to update you if it turns out well! 



stilly said:


> Titi SK's for a little shopping excursion today...


 
Absolutely stunning and adore the fabulous pop of colour!


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> Titi SK's for a little shopping excursion today...


Just beautiful Stilly!!!  Love the heels and the dress on you!!!!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Titi SK's for a little shopping excursion today...


Lovely outfit as usual Stilly. You are so good at finding the right combo of dress and heels. Tell us dear - Would you say the Pigalle 120 or the So Kate 120 are your perfect everday shoe ? Why ?


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Titi SK's for a little shopping excursion today...


Gorgeous in yellow colors are so fab


----------



## stilly

shoes4ever said:


> Stilly you look fabulous. Love the colors - perfect for Spring.


 


dmand2 said:


> Your advice definitely helps and I'll be sure to update you if it turns out well!
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely stunning and adore the fabulous pop of colour!


 


madisoncouture said:


> Just beautiful Stilly!!!  Love the heels and the dress on you!!!!


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Gorgeous in yellow colors are so fab




Thanks so much *shoes4ever, dmand, madison* & *Birkin*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Lovely outfit as usual Stilly. You are so good at finding the right combo of dress and heels. Tell us dear - Would you say the Pigalle 120 or the So Kate 120 are your perfect everday shoe ? Why ?




Thanks *Christina*...you're so sweet...


Since I wear both So Kates & Pigalles almost daily, I'm not sure I could choose between them. I do find the So Kates a little more comfortable than the Piggies however...they seem to fit my feet better. Piggies will always be my first love though...


----------



## _Danielle_

as always stilly !


----------



## stilly

_Danielle_ said:


> as always stilly !


 


Thanks so much *Dani*!!!


----------



## stilly

First time out for my Rose (Pink) Pigalle Follies 120's today.
These are the perfect pink...I love them for spring...


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> First time out for my Rose (Pink) Pigalle Follies 120's today.
> These are the perfect pink...I love them for spring...



Gorgeous. They are the perfect spring pink. Would you mind sharing where you got the beautiful dress?


----------



## stilly

PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous. They are the perfect spring pink. Would you mind sharing where you got the beautiful dress?


 
Thanks *PurseACold*!


The dress is Lauren Conrad from Kohl's...only $49 on sale!


----------



## Christchrist

Ions that pink. It's stunning


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Thanks *PurseACold*!
> 
> 
> The dress is Lauren Conrad from Kohl's...only $49 on sale!



Love it! If we're spending so much money on shoes, we have to thrifty with our dresses


----------



## Elle DArbanvile

stilly said:


> First time out for my Rose (Pink) Pigalle Follies 120's today.
> These are the perfect pink...I love them for spring...


I love these with this skirt! I find them really beautiful but I would never know what to wear with them, glad to see you manage it just fine though!


----------



## Elle DArbanvile

stilly said:


> Red So Kate's with a ruffled trench on a rainy Friday...:rain:


These are the most fatale shoes ever!


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> First time out for my Rose (Pink) Pigalle Follies 120's today.
> These are the perfect pink...I love them for spring...


Stilly you make every pair look fabulous. These Follies in Pink and your cute dress


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> First time out for my Rose (Pink) Pigalle Follies 120's today.
> These are the perfect pink...I love them for spring...


Beautiful pink for the Spring


----------



## ashcash

Love those SK's paired with that dress!!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Ions that pink. It's stunning




We're shoe twins on these *CC*!!!


----------



## stilly

PurseACold said:


> Love it! If we're spending so much money on shoes, we have to thrifty with our dresses




That is so true...:girlwhack:


----------



## stilly

Elle DArbanvile said:


> I love these with this skirt! I find them really beautiful but I would never know what to wear with them, glad to see you manage it just fine though!


 


shoes4ever said:


> Stilly you make every pair look fabulous. These Follies in Pink and your cute dress


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful pink for the Spring


 


ashcash said:


> Love those SK's paired with that dress!!!




Thanks *Elle, shoes4ever, Birkin* & *ashcash*!!!
I just love pink!


----------



## stilly

Stripes...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Stripes...


Gorgeous in black and white


----------



## bunnyr

stilly said:


> Stripes...




Love this look! Gorgeous as usual!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Stripes...


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> First time out for my Rose (Pink) Pigalle Follies 120's today.
> These are the perfect pink...I love them for spring...


 
This is such a beautiful shade of pink and will be incredibly versatile. A lovely contrast to the bright Pinky style. 



stilly said:


> Stripes...


 
Adore this structural skirt with the classic black patent stiletto. Modern perfection!


----------



## zinnes

Fantastic!  Are they true to size in your experience?


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> Stripes...


Just FABULOUS!!!  Love it!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Gorgeous in black and white


 


bunnyr said:


> Love this look! Gorgeous as usual!!


 


Kayapo97 said:


>


 


dmand2 said:


> This is such a beautiful shade of pink and will be incredibly versatile. A lovely contrast to the bright Pinky style.
> 
> 
> 
> Adore this structural skirt with the classic black patent stiletto. Modern perfection!


 


madisoncouture said:


> Just FABULOUS!!!  Love it!




Thanks so much *Birkin, bunnyr, Kayapo, dmand* & *madison*!!!


----------



## stilly

zinnes said:


> Fantastic!  Are they true to size in your experience?




Thanks *zinnes*! Yes I buy all my So Kate's True To Size. I go a half size up on the Pigalle Follies 120's.


----------



## stilly

My new White Kid Pigalle Follies 120's on a sunny day yesterday...


----------



## bunnyr

stilly said:


> My new White Kid Pigalle Follies 120's on a sunny day yesterday...




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106]


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Love the new additions and the new pairings!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> My new White Kid Pigalle Follies 120's on a sunny day yesterday...


Adorable!


----------



## ashlie

I love your posts! All of your shoes and pictures are beautiful! How many pairs do you have?!


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> My new White Kid Pigalle Follies 120's on a sunny day yesterday...



Very pretty shoes  White goes great with the red sole.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My new White Kid Pigalle Follies 120's on a sunny day yesterday...




 one for each shoe . Lovely


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> My new White Kid Pigalle Follies 120's on a sunny day yesterday...


Gorgeous look!


----------



## stilly

bunnyr said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106]


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the new additions and the new pairings!


 


dmand2 said:


> Adorable!


 


highheeladdict said:


> Very pretty shoes  White goes great with the red sole.


 


Kayapo97 said:


> one for each shoe . Lovely




Thanks *bunnyr, Lav, dmand, highheeladdict* & *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## stilly

PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous look!




Thanks so much *PurseACold*!!!


----------



## stilly

ashlie said:


> I love your posts! All of your shoes and pictures are beautiful! How many pairs do you have?!




Thanks *ashlie*!


Lets just say "a lot". I lost count once I hit 100 a while back...:girlwhack:


----------



## stilly

Framboise Pigalle 120's...


----------



## bunnyr

stilly said:


> Framboise Pigalle 120's...




Eye candy color so gorgeous ! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## west of the sun

Good to see you in piggies again stilly! And gorgeous pattern on the dress!


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> My new White Kid Pigalle Follies 120's on a sunny day yesterday...





stilly said:


> Framboise Pigalle 120's...



Stilly you look fantastic! Not only do you have a stunning collection of heels but also the prettiest dresses to pair them with


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> My new White Kid Pigalle Follies 120's on a sunny day yesterday...



Gorgeous in white kid leather, love it



stilly said:


> Framboise Pigalle 120's...



Beautiful for the spring, Love these Pigalle


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Framboise Pigalle 120's...



Love the outfit!


----------



## stilly

bunnyr said:


> Eye candy color so gorgeous ! [emoji173]&#65039;


 


west of the sun said:


> Good to see you in piggies again stilly! And gorgeous pattern on the dress!


 


shoes4ever said:


> Stilly you look fantastic! Not only do you have a stunning collection of heels but also the prettiest dresses to pair them with


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Gorgeous in white kid leather, love it
> 
> 
> Beautiful for the spring, Love these Pigalle







Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the outfit!




Thanks so much *bunnyr, west of the sun, shoes4ever, Birkin* & *Lav*!!! 
Still love the Piggies!!!


----------



## stilly

First wearing of my Silver Lurex So Kates today. These are silver with black crosshatching but they also have little gold mixed in that you can only see close-up...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> First wearing of my Silver Lurex So Kates today. These are silver with black crosshatching but they also have little gold mixed in that you can only see close-up...


Stilly - LOVE the new So Kates. Could you be a dear and post a close up pic of the front of these heels so we can see the gold you're talking about ? Thanks


----------



## rcy

stilly said:


> First wearing of my Silver Lurex So Kates today. These are silver with black crosshatching but they also have little gold mixed in that you can only see close-up...


LOVE these!!! i adore your collection but i think these are my favs!


----------



## highheeladdict

They´re so elegant. I love  the gold on them.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Framboise Pigalle 120's...


Absolutlely divine shade Stilly.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> First wearing of my Silver Lurex So Kates today. These are silver with black crosshatching but they also have little gold mixed in that you can only see close-up...


OMG - these are showstoppers! What gorgeous shoes.


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> First wearing of my Silver Lurex So Kates today. These are silver with black crosshatching but they also have little gold mixed in that you can only see close-up...


Simply stunning


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> First wearing of my Silver Lurex So Kates today. These are silver with black crosshatching but they also have little gold mixed in that you can only see close-up...


Simply beautiful!  Fabulous!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> First wearing of my Silver Lurex So Kates today. These are silver with black crosshatching but they also have little gold mixed in that you can only see close-up...


These are gorgeous love them!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Stilly - LOVE the new So Kates. Could you be a dear and post a close up pic of the front of these heels so we can see the gold you're talking about ? Thanks


 


Thanks Chrsitina2!
Here are a couple more pics that show the gold on the front of shoes.
The gold is fairly subtle though...you can't even notice it unless you really look.


----------



## stilly

rcy said:


> LOVE these!!! i adore your collection but i think these are my favs!


 


highheeladdict said:


> They´re so elegant. I love  the gold on them.




Thanks* rcy* &* highheeladdict*!!!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> OMG - these are showstoppers! What gorgeous shoes.


 


shoes4ever said:


> Simply stunning


 


madisoncouture said:


> Simply beautiful!  Fabulous!


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> These are gorgeous love them!


 

Thanks so much* dmand, shoes4ever, madisoncouture* & *BirkinLover*!!!


----------



## stilly

Another new pair...Gray With Black Spike Geo 120's...I just love the pattern on these...


----------



## mama13drama99

^ Those are cute.  Love the pattern!  I can't do the spikes, but you wear them well (as usual)!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Another new pair...Gray With Black Spike Geo 120's...I just love the pattern on these...


Thanks so much for the close-ups. I see what you mean by the gold - it's even hard to see in the pics but I think it is probably gorgeous IRL - yes ?

I have to tell you Stilly, those geos are to die for !!!! How do they feel compared to the Pigalles or So Kates ? I LOVE the idea of spikes on my heels but am always worried I would hurt myself or something else if Im not super careful. Have you ever had any problems with spikes on your heels ?


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Thanks so much for the close-ups. I see what you mean by the gold - it's even hard to see in the pics but I think it is probably gorgeous IRL - yes ?
> 
> I have to tell you Stilly, those geos are to die for !!!! How do they feel compared to the Pigalles or So Kates ? I LOVE the idea of spikes on my heels but am always worried I would hurt myself or something else if Im not super careful. Have you ever had any problems with spikes on your heels ?




Thanks *Christina*!


They fit the same as So Kates. They're really just So Kates with a spiked toe. I love the pattern on these Geos and the gray & black combo is perfect for all my black & gray dresses.


The spikes on these are just plastic so I'm not too worried about them. They're nothing compared to the metal spikes on by Lucifer Bows. I do have to be a little careful not to spike myself which I have done a few times in the Lucifers...


----------



## wasp79

Chic shoes, beautiful legs and gorgeous collection !!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Another new pair...Gray With Black Spike Geo 120's...I just love the pattern on these...


These are amazing


----------



## wasp79

stilly said:


> My Black & Gold Duvette 120s on a sunny day...


Great combination of black, gold and red and beautiful legs ....


----------



## stilly

wasp79 said:


> Chic shoes, beautiful legs and gorgeous collection !!!


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> These are amazing




Thanks *wasp & Birkin*!!!


----------



## Jamesthompson

Amazing shoe collection Stilly and beautifully modelled. Are you able to put a video in addition to  the perfect pictures you provide?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> First wearing of my Silver Lurex So Kates today. These are silver with black crosshatching but they also have little gold mixed in that you can only see close-up...



I love the new heels!


----------



## stilly

Jamesthompson said:


> Amazing shoe collection Stilly and beautifully modelled. Are you able to put a video in addition to  the perfect pictures you provide?


 
xxx



Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the new heels!




Thanks *James, xx* &* Lav*!
I might try a video at some point...


----------



## stilly

New Matte Neon Yellow So Kates with a White Dress for spring...:buttercup:


----------



## mama13drama99

Stilly, I cringe when I see that color...on a shelf (wink)! Those of you who wear it give it so much life!  And I love the coordination between the shoes and belt, that's probably my favorite thing about the entire outfit!  Happy spring!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Thanks Chrsitina2!
> Here are a couple more pics that show the gold on the front of shoes.
> The gold is fairly subtle though...you can't even notice it unless you really look.


 
I love this exquisite fine detail. This is what separates Loubis from generic shoes.



stilly said:


> Another new pair...Gray With Black Spike Geo 120's...I just love the pattern on these...


 
Oh, Stilly, you've thrown me another curve ball. I was going to purchase this print in a simple pump, but seeing them with the fun geo spikes, now I have to get these instead...



stilly said:


> New Matte Neon Yellow So Kates with a White Dress for spring...:buttercup:


 
Now you will definitely stop traffic in these!  So much fun for spring!


----------



## betty.lee

that color is such a beauty. I could never wear it but it looks fantastic on you. and loving that edge paint Preston too.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

What a combo!


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> New Matte Neon Yellow So Kates with a White Dress for spring...:buttercup:


What a great look. Love how you flipped the main and secondary colors between the dress and shoes.


----------



## stilly

mama13drama99 said:


> Stilly, I cringe when I see that color...on a shelf (wink)! Those of you who wear it give it so much life!  And I love the coordination between the shoes and belt, that's probably my favorite thing about the entire outfit!  Happy spring!


 


dmand2 said:


> I love this exquisite fine detail. This is what separates Loubis from generic shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Stilly, you've thrown me another curve ball. I was going to purchase this print in a simple pump, but seeing them with the fun geo spikes, now I have to get these instead...
> 
> 
> 
> Now you will definitely stop traffic in these!  So much fun for spring!


 


betty.lee said:


> that color is such a beauty. I could never wear it but it looks fantastic on you. and loving that edge paint Preston too.


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> What a combo!


 


PurseACold said:


> What a great look. Love how you flipped the main and secondary colors between the dress and shoes.




Thanks *mama13drama, dmand, betty.lee, Lav* & *PurseACold*!!!
I love the neons to brighten up the day!


----------



## stilly

Black Python Pigalle 120's today...


----------



## mama13drama99

stilly said:


> Black Python Pigalle 120's today...




Oldies but ABSOLUTELY GOODIES! Chic and classic!


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Black Python Pigalle 120's today...


Gorgeous. What a TDF look: classy and hot


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> New Matte Neon Yellow So Kates with a White Dress for spring...:buttercup:


Stilly this is perfection - chic n trendy.


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> Black Python Pigalle 120's today...



Wow... they look great on you!


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> Black Python Pigalle 120's today...



Absolutely gorgeous! I love the play of light on the python skin.


----------



## Elle DArbanvile

stilly said:


> Framboise Pigalle 120's...


Such a beautifull color!


----------



## Elle DArbanvile

stilly said:


> First wearing of my Silver Lurex So Kates today. These are silver with black crosshatching but they also have little gold mixed in that you can only see close-up...


Just gorgeous !


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Another new pair...Gray With Black Spike Geo 120's...I just love the pattern on these...


 


dmand2 said:


> Oh, Stilly, you've thrown me another curve ball. I was going to purchase this print in a simple pump, but seeing them with the fun geo spikes, now I have to get these instead...




Stilly, would you mind sharing from where you purchased the Geo Spikes?



stilly said:


> Black Python Pigalle 120's today...




Absolutely gorgeous, Stilly, and love the pairing with that incredible skirt!! The exotic skin is so special. I'm super excited as I've just purchased these in the white So Kate and can't wait for them to arrive!!


----------



## stilly

mama13drama99 said:


> Oldies but ABSOLUTELY GOODIES! Chic and classic!


 


PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous. What a TDF look: classy and hot


 


shoes4ever said:


> Stilly this is perfection - chic n trendy.




Thanks *mama13drama, PurseACold* & *shoes4ever*!!!
I still love my Piggies!!!


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> Wow... they look great on you!


 


LolasCloset said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! I love the play of light on the python skin.


 


Elle DArbanvile said:


> Such a beautifull color!


 


dmand2 said:


> Stilly, would you mind sharing from where you purchased the Geo Spikes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous, Stilly, and love the pairing with that incredible skirt!! The exotic skin is so special. I'm super excited as I've just purchased these in the white So Kate and can't wait for them to arrive!!


 
Thanks so much* highheeladdict, LolasCloset, Elle* & *dmand*!!!
The Gray Geo Spikes were an eBay find. This style is from last season.


----------



## stilly

*Double So Kate Day Foiled!!!*

I often wear 2 pairs of CL's per day and yesterday I started the day in this floral dress with White Patent So Kates for a not so casual Friday...


----------



## stilly

And then a quick shoe change before going out to dinner Friday night and while I intended on wearing my Yellow So Kates my boyfriend talked me into my Titi Hot Chicks...


----------



## mama13drama99

Pretty dress Stilly.  Of course the shoes hit the bullseye perfectly! Did you wear a cardigan too?


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Thanks so much* highheeladdict, LolasCloset, Elle* & *dmand*!!!
> The Gray Geo Spikes were an eBay find. This style is from last season.




Thanks so much Stilly. Another item to hunt for. Do you find the thrill is in part of the chase too?! 



stilly said:


> *Double So Kate Day Foiled!!!*
> 
> I often wear 2 pairs of CL's per day and yesterday I started the day in this floral dress with White Patent So Kates for a not so casual Friday...


 


stilly said:


> And then a quick shoe change before going out to dinner Friday night and while I intended on wearing my Yellow So Kates my boyfriend talked me into my Titi Hot Chicks...




Oh, Stilly, such perfection! This dress is divine (it's almost like the backdrop grew around you to complement it!) and the shoe pairing is perfect. I am blown away by the Titi Hot Chicks - so love them!!


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> And then a quick shoe change before going out to dinner Friday night and while I intended on wearing my Yellow So Kates my boyfriend talked me into my Titi Hot Chicks...


Gorgeous Stilly!  You look stunning!!!


----------



## highheeladdict

Both shoes are perfect with the dress. I love it


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> My new White Kid Pigalle Follies 120's on a sunny day yesterday...





stilly said:


> Framboise Pigalle 120's...



You nailed it with your wardrobe


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> New Matte Neon Yellow So Kates with a White Dress for spring...:buttercup:



Hot! Twins but in Fushia pink for me



stilly said:


> Black Python Pigalle 120's today...



Beautiful in Black Python! So in love with this one since its part of my collection! I had to stop myself from getting the White


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> *Double So Kate Day Foiled!!!*
> 
> I often wear 2 pairs of CL's per day and yesterday I started the day in this floral dress with White Patent So Kates for a not so casual Friday...



Love the spring dress pair with white! Hope that CL restore these back sometime in the future so that I can grab these SK in white



stilly said:


> And then a quick shoe change before going out to dinner Friday night and while I intended on wearing my Yellow So Kates my boyfriend talked me into my Titi Hot Chicks...



To mix things up these look so beautiful! Love admire them in the bright color.


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> *Double So Kate Day Foiled!!!*
> 
> I often wear 2 pairs of CL's per day and yesterday I started the day in this floral dress with White Patent So Kates for a not so casual Friday...





stilly said:


> And then a quick shoe change before going out to dinner Friday night and while I intended on wearing my Yellow So Kates my boyfriend talked me into my Titi Hot Chicks...



Stilly love both looks - but those Titi Hot Chicks are sizzling with that dress. The BF certainly has excellent taste! May i know where your dress is from, please.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> And then a quick shoe change before going out to dinner Friday night and while I intended on wearing my Yellow So Kates my boyfriend talked me into my Titi Hot Chicks...




Lovely as ever, still don't know how you manage those 130 heel hot chicks. Your BF obviously enjoys seeing you wear them.


----------



## Jamesthompson

Amazing shoes and dress. So perfect together. How long can you wear the Titi hot chicks for ?


----------



## shaggy360

stilly said:


> *Double So Kate Day Foiled!!!*
> 
> I often wear 2 pairs of CL's per day and yesterday I started the day in this floral dress with White Patent So Kates for a not so casual Friday...



2 pairs a day?!?!

I could not imagine...Wow. My wife wears 2 pairs of Louboutins a week! Can you talk to her please??! LOL


----------



## stilly

mama13drama99 said:


> Pretty dress Stilly.  Of course the shoes hit the bullseye perfectly! Did you wear a cardigan too?




Thanks *mama13drama*!
Too hot for a cardi that day...


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Thanks so much Stilly. Another item to hunt for. Do you find the thrill is in part of the chase too?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Stilly, such perfection! This dress is divine (it's almost like the backdrop grew around you to complement it!) and the shoe pairing is perfect. I am blown away by the Titi Hot Chicks - so love them!!


 


madisoncouture said:


> Gorgeous Stilly!  You look stunning!!!


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> You nailed it with your wardrobe




Thanks so much *dmand, madisoncouture* & *BirkinLover*!!!


----------



## stilly

shoes4ever said:


> Stilly love both looks - but those Titi Hot Chicks are sizzling with that dress. The BF certainly has excellent taste! May i know where your dress is from, please.




Thanks *shoes4ever*!
The dress is by Danny & Nicole...not sure where I got it but it wasn't expensive. I have so many dresses I lose track of where I get them all...


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely as ever, still don't know how you manage those 130 heel hot chicks. Your BF obviously enjoys seeing you wear them.


 


Jamesthompson said:


> Amazing shoes and dress. So perfect together. How long can you wear the Titi hot chicks for ?


 


shaggy360 said:


> 2 pairs a day?!?!
> 
> I could not imagine...Wow. My wife wears 2 pairs of Louboutins a week! Can you talk to her please??! LOL




Thanks *Kayapo, James* &* shaggy*!!!


My feet were really sore after wearing the SK's all day at work and then the Hot Chicks for about 3 hours that night so its probably not the best idea. About 5-6 hours is my max in the Hot Chicks but not after working all day in heels...


----------



## stilly

A springy Mother's Day Brunch outfit...Python So Kates in Eveque...


PS - I was fortunately granted early access to the new 2015 Fall/Winter collection and picked up a few new pairs. More to come...


----------



## mama13drama99

Those are nice Stilly!  Seems like you're officially a So Kate girl, lol!  I don't wear the pigalle (I've a pair for a year and haven't worn them yet), but I miss see the "pros" wear them!!!  This shoe's material reminds me of many piggies I've seen.

Has anyone asked about your tattoo (I don't read the comments here, sorry)?  Is it new?  Or have I missed it for all this time?  It looks like a rose.  It's cute.


----------



## Rockpup

Stilly: I finally got a pair of So Kate's and I have renewed respect for your ability to break in to many pairs.


----------



## Elle DArbanvile

stilly said:


> A springy Mother's Day Brunch outfit...Python So Kates in Eveque...
> 
> 
> PS - I was fortunately granted early access to the new 2015 Fall/Winter collection and picked up a few new pairs. More to come...


I just love this color! A perfect finishing touch to the outfit as always  + There will never be enough exotic skin loubies IMHO.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> A springy Mother's Day Brunch outfit...Python So Kates in Eveque...
> 
> 
> PS - I was fortunately granted early access to the new 2015 Fall/Winter collection and picked up a few new pairs. More to come...


Beautiful spring dress with the lovely pair of SK Well, my darling you deserve the early access for CL can't wait to see your new arrival. I saw a few new styles and colors on department store website and boutique


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> A springy Mother's Day Brunch outfit...Python So Kates in Eveque...
> 
> 
> PS - I was fortunately granted early access to the new 2015 Fall/Winter collection and picked up a few new pairs. More to come...



I adore these (have them in the Lady Peep style). The exotic skin and colour are just so special, and as always you have paired them perfectly with your dress. Beautiful!


----------



## LavenderIce

Love the eveque python SK!  I cannot wait to see what you picked up for fall/winter!


----------



## stilly

mama13drama99 said:


> Those are nice Stilly!  Seems like you're officially a So Kate girl, lol!  I don't wear the pigalle (I've a pair for a year and haven't worn them yet), but I miss see the "pros" wear them!!!  This shoe's material reminds me of many piggies I've seen.
> 
> Has anyone asked about your tattoo (I don't read the comments here, sorry)?  Is it new?  Or have I missed it for all this time?  It looks like a rose.  It's cute.




Thanks *mama13drama*!
It's just a temp tattoo. I wear them from time to time to mix things up a bit...


----------



## stilly

Rockpup said:


> Stilly: I finally got a pair of So Kate's and I have renewed respect for your ability to break in to many pairs.


 


Elle DArbanvile said:


> I just love this color! A perfect finishing touch to the outfit as always  + There will never be enough exotic skin loubies IMHO.


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful spring dress with the lovely pair of SK Well, my darling you deserve the early access for CL can't wait to see your new arrival. I saw a few new styles and colors on department store website and boutique


 


dmand2 said:


> I adore these (have them in the Lady Peep style). The exotic skin and colour are just so special, and as always you have paired them perfectly with your dress. Beautiful!


 


LavenderIce said:


> Love the eveque python SK!  I cannot wait to see what you picked up for fall/winter!




Thanks *Rockpup, Elle, Birkin, dmand* & *Lav*!!!
I just love Python CL's!


----------



## stilly

CL's Day and Night: 
From Friday, I wore my Black Patent Pigalle 120's with this flouncy little black dress to work...


----------



## stilly

...Then changed over to my Black Patent Allenissima 130's with a floral mini dress and cardi to head out to drinks and dinner Friday night...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> ...Then changed over to my Black Patent Allenissima 130's with a floral mini dress and cardi to head out to drinks and dinner Friday night...



Loving outfits!


----------



## annamoon

stilly said:


> ...Then changed over to my Black Patent Allenissima 130's with a floral mini dress and cardi to head out to drinks and dinner Friday night...




The Allenissima look FAB Stilly, I hope you did'nt have to stand to long or walk to far!!


----------



## wasp79

stilly said:


> CL's Day and Night:
> From Friday, I wore my Black Patent Pigalle 120's with this flouncy little black dress to work...



Old good piggies looks great! Nice outfit!


----------



## wasp79

stilly said:


> ...Then changed over to my Black Patent Allenissima 130's with a floral mini dress and cardi to head out to drinks and dinner Friday night...



magnificently!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> ...Then changed over to my Black Patent Allenissima 130's with a floral mini dress and cardi to head out to drinks and dinner Friday night...


 
Oh Stilly you are almost indecent


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> CL's Day and Night:
> From Friday, I wore my Black Patent Pigalle 120's with this flouncy little black dress to work...





stilly said:


> ...Then changed over to my Black Patent Allenissima 130's with a floral mini dress and cardi to head out to drinks and dinner Friday night...



Looking fabulous in both outfits


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> A springy Mother's Day Brunch outfit...Python So Kates in Eveque...:smile1
> 
> 
> PS - I was fortunately granted early access to the new 2015 Fall/Winter collection and picked up a few new pairs. More to come...





stilly said:


> Thanks *Rockpup, Elle, Birkin, dmand* & *Lav*!!!
> I just love Python CL's!



Seconded!! 



stilly said:


> CL's Day and Night:
> From Friday, I wore my Black Patent Pigalle 120's with this flouncy little black dress to work...



Simple, elegant, classic LBD worn perfectly. 



stilly said:


> ...Then changed over to my Black Patent Allenissima 130's with a floral mini dress and cardi to head out to drinks and dinner Friday night...



Then va-va-voom, wow!  You look incredible!! Love the flared mini dress and again what great legs you have.


----------



## peggy13

Great Outfit for the night out!


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> New Matte Neon Yellow So Kates with a White Dress for spring...:buttercup:


what an eyecatcher!!


----------



## stilly

wasp79 said:


> Old good piggies looks great! Nice outfit!


 


wasp79 said:


> magnificently!!!


 


Kayapo97 said:


> Oh Stilly you are almost indecent


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Looking fabulous in both outfits


 


dmand2 said:


> Seconded!!
> 
> 
> 
> Simple, elegant, classic LBD worn perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> Then va-va-voom, wow!  You look incredible!! Love the flared mini dress and again what great legs you have.


 


peggy13 said:


> Great Outfit for the night out!




Thanks so much *wasp, Kayapo, Birkin, dmand* & *peggy*!!!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Loving outfits!


 


annamoon said:


> The Allenissima look FAB Stilly, I hope you did'nt have to stand to long or walk to far!!


 


Thanks *Lav & annamoon*!


I wore them for about 3 hours that night. The Allenissima's aren't easy to wear but they're much more comfortable than the Hot Chicks. Not so much toe crushing...


----------



## stilly

My new White Patent Crosspiga 120's had their first outing today for work...


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> My new White Patent Crosspiga 120's had their first outing today for work...


Love this look. I really would love to find a pair of Crosspigas.


----------



## wasp79

stilly said:


> My new White Patent Crosspiga 120's had their first outing today for work...



As usual great!


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> My new White Patent Crosspiga 120's had their first outing today for work...


Gorgeous as always!


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> ...Then changed over to my Black Patent Allenissima 130's with a floral mini dress and cardi to head out to drinks and dinner Friday night...


Love it!  The heels are stunning and you look stunning in them!


----------



## loveloubis

stilly said:


> And then a quick shoe change before going out to dinner Friday night and while I intended on wearing my Yellow So Kates my boyfriend talked me into my Titi Hot Chicks...


nice choice by the bf.


----------



## stilly

PurseACold said:


> Love this look. I really would love to find a pair of Crosspigas.


 


wasp79 said:


> As usual great!


 


madisoncouture said:


> Gorgeous as always!


 


loveloubis said:


> nice choice by the bf.


 


Thanks so much* PurseACold, wasp, madisoncouture* & *loveloubis*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Saturday, I threw on my Yellow Lady Peeps to bop around town running errands. The dress actually has little tiny yellow daisies on it...


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> From Saturday, I threw on my Yellow Lady Peeps to bop around town running errands. The dress actually has little tiny yellow daisies on it...




Darling you never throw anything on!
Lovely sunshine yellow


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Darling you never throw anything on!
> Lovely sunshine yellow




Actually I usually pick out the shoes and then the outfit but here I threw on the dress to run out and the Lady Peeps seemed to call my name...


----------



## stilly

New from the Fall Winter Collection, Black Leopard Suede/Patent Glitter Iriza 120's...is it my imagination or are these shoe names getting longer...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> My new White Patent Crosspiga 120's had their first outing today for work...



These look amazing on you love



stilly said:


> From Saturday, I threw on my Yellow Lady Peeps to bop around town running errands. The dress actually has little tiny yellow daisies on it...



Sunshine yellow peep toe so beautiful 



stilly said:


> New from the Fall Winter Collection, Black Leopard Suede/Patent Glitter Iriza 120's...is it my imagination or are these shoe names getting longer...



Love the leopard print! How are these? Are these true to size and do you take the same size in your SK with these beauty


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> New from the Fall Winter Collection, Black Leopard Suede/Patent Glitter Iriza 120's...is it my imagination or are these shoe names getting longer...



They´re absolutely gorgeous!! I need them in my collection too


----------



## Dego

Stilly, are you planning on getting the "Fetish" for fall?


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> New from the Fall Winter Collection, Black Leopard Suede/Patent Glitter Iriza 120's...is it my imagination or are these shoe names getting longer...


Gorgeous styling, *stilly*. Love the rich textural look the shoe creates.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> New from the Fall Winter Collection, Black Leopard Suede/Patent Glitter Iriza 120's...is it my imagination or are these shoe names getting longer...




oh those are adorable Stilly


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> These look amazing on you love
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine yellow peep toe so beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> Love the leopard print! How are these? Are these true to size and do you take the same size in your SK with these beauty




Thanks *BirkinLover*! 
I go a half size down from the SK's on all the Irizas due to open instep.


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> They´re absolutely gorgeous!! I need them in my collection too


 


PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous styling, *stilly*. Love the rich textural look the shoe creates.


 


Kayapo97 said:


> oh those are adorable Stilly




Thanks so much *highheeladdict, PurseACold* & *Kayapo*!!!
I love the black on black leopard look!


----------



## stilly

Dego said:


> Stilly, are you planning on getting the "Fetish" for fall?


 

What does the "Fetish" look like *Dego*? 
I don't think I've seen it...I'll have to do some research...
If it has a130mm heel I probably won't be able to resist it though...


----------



## stilly

Another new pair from the Fall Winter collection from my night out on the town last night...Black Pigalle Follies Lace Plumeti Chiffon Suede 120's. My boyfriend likes the way you can see my toes through the lace and the lace is really comfortable though not all that supportive...I don't think I could dance in these for very long...

(I wasn't kidding about the long style names this season...this name barely fits on the label)


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Thanks *BirkinLover*!
> I go a half size down from the SK's on all the Irizas due to open instep.



Thank you



stilly said:


> Another new pair from the Fall Winter collection from my night out on the town last night...Black Pigalle Follies Lace Plumeti Chiffon Suede 120's. My boyfriend likes the way you can see my toes through the lace and the lace is really comfortable though not all that supportive...I don't think I could dance in these for very long...
> 
> (I wasn't kidding about the long style names this season...this name barely fits on the label)



These are very pretty! Love the stone on the lace! Congrats to a beautiful collection


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> Another new pair from the Fall Winter collection from my night out on the town last night...Black Pigalle Follies Lace Plumeti Chiffon Suede 120's. My boyfriend likes the way you can see my toes through the lace and the lace is really comfortable though not all that supportive...I don't think I could dance in these for very long...
> 
> (I wasn't kidding about the long style names this season...this name barely fits on the label)


Fabulous!!!  Love how they look on you!!!


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> New from the Fall Winter Collection, Black Leopard Suede/Patent Glitter Iriza 120's...is it my imagination or are these shoe names getting longer...





stilly said:


> Another new pair from the Fall Winter collection from my night out on the town last night...Black Pigalle Follies Lace Plumeti Chiffon Suede 120's. My boyfriend likes the way you can see my toes through the lace and the lace is really comfortable though not all that supportive...I don't think I could dance in these for very long...
> 
> (I wasn't kidding about the long style names this season...this name barely fits on the label)



Stilly - whoa love the new styles. Your right, the names are certainly a mouthful  but they all look fabulous when worn by you!


----------



## Dego

stilly said:


> What does the "Fetish" look like *Dego*?
> I don't think I've seen it...I'll have to do some research...
> If it has a130mm heel I probably won't be able to resist it though...



Here they are:


----------



## Elle DArbanvile

stilly said:


> CL's Day and Night:
> From Friday, I wore my Black Patent Pigalle 120's with this flouncy little black dress to work...


There is just no beating the old Pigalle shape wise. I like the So Kate sure but they are just not as "lust inducing" to me. And you wear them beautifully of course


----------



## JetSetGo!

stilly said:


> Another new pair from the Fall Winter collection from my night out on the town last night...Black Pigalle Follies Lace Plumeti Chiffon Suede 120's. My boyfriend likes the way you can see my toes through the lace and the lace is really comfortable though not all that supportive...I don't think I could dance in these for very long...
> 
> (I wasn't kidding about the long style names this season...this name barely fits on the label)



So pretty, Stilly!


----------



## Natasha210

Love your new additions! &#128525;


----------



## LisaMarie_

Lovely collection! When you buy a new pair of pigalles how do they fit? I wear a U.S. 10 an bought a size 40. They feel tight in the toe box. The SA told me I shouldn't size up. What are your thoughts?


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> These are very pretty! Love the stone on the lace! Congrats to a beautiful collection


 


madisoncouture said:


> Fabulous!!!  Love how they look on you!!!


 


shoes4ever said:


> Stilly - whoa love the new styles. Your right, the names are certainly a mouthful  but they all look fabulous when worn by you!


 


Elle DArbanvile said:


> There is just no beating the old Pigalle shape wise. I like the So Kate sure but they are just not as "lust inducing" to me. And you wear them beautifully of course


 


JetSetGo! said:


> So pretty, Stilly!


 


Natasha210 said:


> Love your new additions! &#128525;


 
Thanks so much *Birkin, madison, shoes4ever, Elle, Jet* & *Natasha*!!!


----------



## stilly

LisaMarie_ said:


> Lovely collection! When you buy a new pair of pigalles how do they fit? I wear a U.S. 10 an bought a size 40. They feel tight in the toe box. The SA told me I shouldn't size up. What are your thoughts?




Thanks *LisaMarie*!


Almost all CL's fit a little tight when you first try them on. I usually wear a new pair around the house for a few hours to break them in. The more you wear them the more they will conform to your foot and feel more comfortable. They will also start to stretch so they'll fit better. Keep wearing them...they'll loosen up...


----------



## stilly

My new (to me) Natural Python Lady Peeps...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> My new (to me) Natural Python Lady Peeps...


Love the gorgeous and beautiful Python lady peep toe pumps..you look amazing in them&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Loubspassion

stilly said:


> New from the Fall Winter Collection, Black Leopard Suede/Patent Glitter Iriza 120's...is it my imagination or are these shoe names getting longer...



Gorgeous as usu. May I ask what size are these? Would you say same as SK sizing or old P120?
Thanks


----------



## stilly

Loubspassion said:


> Gorgeous as usu. May I ask what size are these? Would you say same as SK sizing or old P120?
> Thanks




Thanks* Loubspassion*!


I go a half size down from my SK size on the Irizas which is the same size as my old-cut Pigalle 120's.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Love the gorgeous and beautiful Python lady peep toe pumps..you look amazing in them&#10084;&#65039;


 
Thanks *Birkin*!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Stilly,

I love all the new additions and the pairings with old additions.


----------



## zinnes

Hello.  New to forum. New to Purseblog.  My jaw dropped (and stayed open) when I saw your CL collection.  So I thought you'd be a good one to ask a question I'm sure has been asked all the time. I'd like your opinion/suggestions. Looking for Pigalle 210, *black kid*, size 42. 

Q1:  Where/how should I look?  Hire pro shoe shopper?

Q2:  I'm a US size 11--forever.  Anyway bought So Kate's size 42 and they fit great (on advice to size up 1 size!!  Reading about Pigalle 120 sizing they are normally a bit big???  I'm going to buy 42 Pigalle (patent--sigh...) direct fr CL.  Stay with 42?  Go with 41.5 or 41?

Thanks


----------



## Loubspassion

stilly said:


> Thanks* Loubspassion*!
> 
> 
> I go a half size down from my SK size on the Irizas which is the same size as my old-cut Pigalle 120's.



Thanks Stilly. Good thing I ordered my old P120 size as well...


----------



## stilly

zinnes said:


> Hello.  New to forum. New to Purseblog.  My jaw dropped (and stayed open) when I saw your CL collection.  So I thought you'd be a good one to ask a question I'm sure has been asked all the time. I'd like your opinion/suggestions. Looking for Pigalle 210, *black kid*, size 42.
> 
> Q1:  Where/how should I look?  Hire pro shoe shopper?
> 
> Q2:  I'm a US size 11--forever.  Anyway bought So Kate's size 42 and they fit great (on advice to size up 1 size!!  Reading about Pigalle 120 sizing they are normally a bit big???  I'm going to buy 42 Pigalle (patent--sigh...) direct fr CL.  Stay with 42?  Go with 41.5 or 41?
> 
> Thanks


 
Thanks so much *zinnes*!


On Pigalle 120 sizing it all depends on if you like the old style, lower cut Pigalle or the newer style introduced about 2 years ago and currently selling on the CL online store and in CL boutiques. 


For the newer style from the CL website, I'd suggest staying with a 42 as they run small and might fit a bit tight. If they're sold out on the website, send them an email and they can refer you to one of the boutiques who can track down your size and mail them to you.


For the older style, low cut Pigalle 120's which I prefer and represent 99% of my Pigalle collection, eBay is probably the best source and has the widest selection. They tend to run smaller though and you can probably go down to a 41.5 or even a 41 which are more widely available than the size 42's. The older style get harder to find as the years pass however so I would act fast.


Good luck!


----------



## zinnes

Stilly,
 Thanks so much for your reply and great advice.  First I owe you a bit of an apology--after I wrote that overly lengthy post I should have looked at top of forum where it says my questions may have been answered by others already.  Then I saw the great threads on virtually every aspect of CL footware!  My bad there.

So I didn't know there's a older Pigalle 120 with a lower cut and that the Pigalle 120's being available now are an update?   I thought all Pigalle 120's were the same PRIOR to the So Kates ( that everyone says are the new Pigalles?).  In addition to the lower cut that the older Pigalles have--what are the other differences between the two?  

There was a pair of Pigalles 120 black kid 42 offered a year ago on eBay and I'm absolutely sick that I didn't notice it then.  The seller Sunkissed / (Luxe Personal Shopping Customer Service)  said she'd look for it again for me. Now I'm wondering...was that the 'old' or the 'updated' Pigalle? This is the URL for original listing:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...int-Pumps-Black-Size-42-So-Kate-/131271787672
nma=true&si=tZTHbrUWZYlU3BE66D2T%252BqdZIgY%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Bottom line: I'm pretty sure it's the older lower cut Pigalles that I've seen that are now the holy grail of Pigalles for me and sad I might not be able to find them  .

Finally what a beautiful collection you have of the lower cut Pigalles.  Wow.  Thanks for posting photos and also pics of how attractive and stylish they look on you.  It's an understatement to say I'm envious!!  You're a great resource for us beginners!!!


----------



## stilly

zinnes said:


> Stilly,
> Thanks so much for your reply and great advice.  First I owe you a bit of an apology--after I wrote that overly lengthy post I should have looked at top of forum where it says my questions may have been answered by others already.  Then I saw the great threads on virtually every aspect of CL footware!  My bad there.
> 
> So I didn't know there's a older Pigalle 120 with a lower cut and that the Pigalle 120's being available now are an update?   I thought all Pigalle 120's were the same PRIOR to the So Kates ( that everyone says are the new Pigalles?).  In addition to the lower cut that the older Pigalles have--what are the other differences between the two?
> 
> There was a pair of Pigalles 120 black kid 42 offered a year ago on eBay and I'm absolutely sick that I didn't notice it then.  The seller Sunkissed / (Luxe Personal Shopping Customer Service)  said she'd look for it again for me. Now I'm wondering...was that the 'old' or the 'updated' Pigalle? This is the URL for original listing:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...int-Pumps-Black-Size-42-So-Kate-/131271787672
> nma=true&si=tZTHbrUWZYlU3BE66D2T%252BqdZIgY%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Bottom line: I'm pretty sure it's the older lower cut Pigalles that I've seen that are now the holy grail of Pigalles for me and sad I might not be able to find them  .
> 
> Finally what a beautiful collection you have of the lower cut Pigalles.  Wow.  Thanks for posting photos and also pics of how attractive and stylish they look on you.  It's an understatement to say I'm envious!!  You're a great resource for us beginners!!!




Thanks *zinnes*!
Always happy to help.


That listing is definitely the newer style Pigalles. You can tell from the taller sides.
Keep an eye out on eBay for the older style in your size...you might stumble onto a pair in your size someday...


----------



## stilly

soleilbrun said:


> Stilly,
> 
> I love all the new additions and the pairings with old additions.




Thanks *soleilbrun*!
I try to keep all my CL's happy...


----------



## stilly

I love my Black Patent SK's and my Nude SK's so how could I resist both colors in one shoe? My new Black/Nude Patent Degrade So Kates heading out for a work dinner. From the new Fall/Winter collection...

PS - The trees are budding in my front yard so lots of tiny white flowers for a few weeks...


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I love my Black Patent SK's and my Nude SK's so how could I resist both colors in one shoe? My new Black/Nude Patent Degrade So Kates heading out for a work dinner. From the new Fall/Winter collection...
> 
> PS - The trees are budding in my front yard so lots of tiny white flowers for a few weeks...


 
very lovely


----------



## mama13drama99

stilly said:


> I love my Black Patent SK's and my Nude SK's so how could I resist both colors in one shoe? My new Black/Nude Patent Degrade So Kates heading out for a work dinner. From the new Fall/Winter collection...
> 
> PS - The trees are budding in my front yard so lots of tiny white flowers for a few weeks...




OMG!  I don't believe you...you had your gardener put those flowers there for staging!!!  Just something for us to gush over Stilly!!!!  That is a wonderful impromptu prop, lol!  Make your pictures lol professional!  Love the shoes, they look just like YOU/YOUR STYLE!


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> I love my Black Patent SK's and my Nude SK's so how could I resist both colors in one shoe? My new Black/Nude Patent Degrade So Kates heading out for a work dinner. From the new Fall/Winter collection...
> 
> PS - The trees are budding in my front yard so lots of tiny white flowers for a few weeks...



They`re gorgeous! And I love that dress


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> I love my Black Patent SK's and my Nude SK's so how could I resist both colors in one shoe? My new Black/Nude Patent Degrade So Kates heading out for a work dinner. From the new Fall/Winter collection...
> 
> PS - The trees are budding in my front yard so lots of tiny white flowers for a few weeks...


You look beautiful Stilly!  Love the heels and the dress!!!!


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> I love my Black Patent SK's and my Nude SK's so how could I resist both colors in one shoe? My new Black/Nude Patent Degrade So Kates heading out for a work dinner. From the new Fall/Winter collection...
> 
> PS - The trees are budding in my front yard so lots of tiny white flowers for a few weeks...


Stilly - ooooh those heels are lovely and perfectly paired with the dress.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> very lovely


 


highheeladdict said:


> They`re gorgeous! And I love that dress


 


madisoncouture said:


> You look beautiful Stilly!  Love the heels and the dress!!!!


 


shoes4ever said:


> Stilly - ooooh those heels are lovely and perfectly paired with the dress.


 


Thanks so much *Kayapo, highhheeladdict, madison* &  *shoes4ever*!!!


----------



## stilly

mama13drama99 said:


> OMG!  I don't believe you...you had your gardener put those flowers there for staging!!!  Just something for us to gush over Stilly!!!!  That is a wonderful impromptu prop, lol!  Make your pictures lol professional!  Love the shoes, they look just like YOU/YOUR STYLE!


 


Thanks *mama13drama*!


That gardener would me...my boyfriend actually had just blown the buds off sidewalk an hour earlier but they just kept pouring down. They are pretty though...


----------



## stilly

On a cool, wet casual Friday yesterday...Nude Iriza 120's, blazer and Levi's leggings...


----------



## wasp79

stilly said:


> On a cool, wet casual Friday yesterday...Nude Iriza 120's, blazer and Levi's leggings...



Stylish look!!!


----------



## highheeladdict

Great casual look!!  I love the Iriza 120. Very pretty shoe.


----------



## stilly

wasp79 said:


> Stylish look!!!


 


highheeladdict said:


> Great casual look!!  I love the Iriza 120. Very pretty shoe.




Thanks *wasp* &* highheeladdict*!!!


----------



## stilly

*Colorful Monday!*

Ayers So Kates with a Tangerine Floral Dress today...and more tiny flowers...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> I love my Black Patent SK's and my Nude SK's so how could I resist both colors in one shoe? My new Black/Nude Patent Degrade So Kates heading out for a work dinner. From the new Fall/Winter collection...
> 
> PS - The trees are budding in my front yard so lots of tiny white flowers for a few weeks...



Beautiful pair of SK the blend of black and nude so gorgeous 



stilly said:


> On a cool, wet casual Friday yesterday...Nude Iriza 120's, blazer
> and Levi's leggings...



Love your Iriza 120 and you look fabulous in them


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> *Colorful Monday!*
> 
> Ayers So Kates with a Tangerine Floral Dress today...and more tiny flowers...


Beautiful and amazing Python print..looking stunning


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> On a cool, wet casual Friday yesterday...Nude Iriza 120's, blazer and Levi's leggings...


Love the Iriza style and whole outfit on you!


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> *Colorful Monday!*
> 
> Ayers So Kates with a Tangerine Floral Dress today...and more tiny flowers...


Love!!!


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> *Colorful Monday!*
> 
> Ayers So Kates with a Tangerine Floral Dress today...and more tiny flowers...



Yikes ....i've run out of things to say. There are only finite words in the lexicon and i have begun to sound like a stuck record saying lovely, gorgeous, stunning, hot, super, terrific etc etc over n over again. So from now on Stilly it's going to be just emoticons.


----------



## mama13drama99

shoes4ever said:


> Yikes ....i've run out of things to say. There are only finite words in the lexicon and i have begun to sound like a stuck record saying lovely, gorgeous, stunning, hot, super, terrific etc etc over n over again. So from now on Stilly it's going to be just emoticons.




This!  Too funny, but very true.  Some times I just say nothing because I think she'll think I'm just blowing smoke!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful and amazing Python print..looking stunning


 


madisoncouture said:


> Love!!!


 


shoes4ever said:


> Yikes ....i've run out of things to say. There are only finite words in the lexicon and i have begun to sound like a stuck record saying lovely, gorgeous, stunning, hot, super, terrific etc etc over n over again. So from now on Stilly it's going to be just emoticons.


 


mama13drama99 said:


> This!  Too funny, but very true.  Some times I just say nothing because I think she'll think I'm just blowing smoke!




Thanks so much *Birkin, madison, shoes4ever* & *mama13drama*!!!


----------



## stilly

*Yellow Friday!* 

PS - The tiny flowers are getting a little out of hand. I felt like I was squishing grapes...


----------



## mama13drama99

stilly said:


> *Yellow Friday!*
> 
> PS - The tiny flowers are getting a little out of hand. I felt like I was squishing grapes...




Nooooo Stilly!!  Don't hate the flowers!!!  They compliment your dress perfectly.  Beautiful photo shoot!  A magazine feature for sure!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> On a cool, wet casual Friday yesterday...Nude Iriza 120's, blazer and Levi's leggings...




LOve the casual look.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> *Yellow Friday!*
> 
> PS - The tiny flowers are getting a little out of hand. I felt like I was squishing grapes...


 
The flowers look great with your dress!
Almost like confetti.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My new (to me) Natural Python Lady Peeps...




Spectacular!


----------



## for3v3rz

Nice spring/summer feel.


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> *Yellow Friday!*
> 
> PS - The tiny flowers are getting a little out of hand. I felt like I was squishing grapes...



Great pics, as always! I love the color of the shoes. Perfect for the summer. I'd love to have them  in my collection.


----------



## stilly

mama13drama99 said:


> Nooooo Stilly!!  Don't hate the flowers!!!  They compliment your dress perfectly.  Beautiful photo shoot!  A magazine feature for sure!!


 


Kayapo97 said:


> The flowers look great with your dress!
> Almost like confetti.


 


for3v3rz said:


> Nice spring/summer feel.


 


highheeladdict said:


> Great pics, as always! I love the color of the shoes. Perfect for the summer. I'd love to have them  in my collection.


 


Thanks *mama13drama, Kayapo, for3v3rz* & *highheeladdict!*


----------



## stilly

Opaline Hot Chicks for date night out...


----------



## wasp79

stilly said:


> Opaline Hot Chicks for date night out...



OMG!!!! Very very pretty!!! sumptuous, luxurious look!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

Stilly OMG that look is stunning gorgeous. You look absolutely divine. Those heels are amazing, love the colour even if I have no idea how you walk in them.&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> Opaline Hot Chicks for date night out...


Wow wow wow!  Fab heels and dress!  Love!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> *Yellow Friday!*
> 
> PS - The tiny flowers are getting a little out of hand. I felt like I was squishing grapes...


Love the super yellow and as always you look absolutely amazing in your entire wardrobe


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Opaline Hot Chicks for date night out...


Perfection! Enjoy date night


----------



## lovieluvslux

stilly said:


> Opaline Hot Chicks for date night out...


Opaline are FAB on you.


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> Opaline Hot Chicks for date night out...





stilly said:


> *Yellow Friday!*
> 
> PS - The tiny flowers are getting a little out of hand. I felt like I was squishing grapes...


----------



## for3v3rz

stilly said:


> Opaline Hot Chicks for date night out...



It matches the dress nicely.


----------



## Jamesthompson

Wow simply beautiful !!
Do you use insoles/pads ?


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> *Yellow Friday!*
> 
> PS - The tiny flowers are getting a little out of hand. I felt like I was squishing grapes...


What a gorgeous look. Another home run, *stilly*!


----------



## Natasha210

&#128525;&#128076;color looks amazing on you stilly!


----------



## LongWishList

stilly said:


> I love my Black Patent SK's and my Nude SK's so how could I resist both colors in one shoe? My new Black/Nude Patent Degrade So Kates heading out for a work dinner. From the new Fall/Winter collection...
> 
> PS - The trees are budding in my front yard so lots of tiny white flowers for a few weeks...



Oh stilly I just love these. They are perfection and then some more. 
I am serial lurker of your thread. I love all your shoes and sense of style. 

I have utterly fallen for the degrade and am frantically searching for them in time for my graduation ceremony. 
I live in the UK and have had zero luck so far. I am happy to have them shipped from anywhere in the world at this point. 
May I ask where you got yours from? 
Thank you


----------



## stilly

Jamesthompson said:


> Wow simply beautiful !!
> Do you use insoles/pads ?




Thanks *Jamesthompson*!


No I never use insoles/pads. I really have too many pairs to pad them all anyway...


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Stilly OMG that look is stunning gorgeous. You look absolutely divine. Those heels are amazing, love the colour even if I have no idea how you walk in them.&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


 


madisoncouture said:


> Wow wow wow!  Fab heels and dress!  Love!


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Love the super yellow and as always you look absolutely amazing in your entire wardrobe


 


lovieluvslux said:


> Opaline are FAB on you.


 


shoes4ever said:


>


 


for3v3rz said:


> It matches the dress nicely.




Thanks so much *Kayapo, madison, Birkin, lovieluvslux, shoes4ever* & *for3v3rz*!!!

I was so happy to find this floral dress which is a perfect match to the Opaline HC's.
Its really a hard color to match...


----------



## stilly

PurseACold said:


> What a gorgeous look. Another home run, *stilly*!


 


Natasha210 said:


> &#128525;&#128076;color looks amazing on you stilly!




Thanks* PurseACold* & *Natasha*!!!


----------



## stilly

LongWishList said:


> Oh stilly I just love these. They are perfection and then some more.
> I am serial lurker of your thread. I love all your shoes and sense of style.
> 
> I have utterly fallen for the degrade and am frantically searching for them in time for my graduation ceremony.
> I live in the UK and have had zero luck so far. I am happy to have them shipped from anywhere in the world at this point.
> May I ask where you got yours from?
> Thank you




Thanks so much* LongWishList*!


I purchased the Degrade So Kates from the CL US website. I live way out in the country hundreds of miles from the nearest CL boutique so I buy a lot of my CLs online. I would suggest you look on the CL Europe website or even send Customer Service at the CL US website an email and see if they can refer you to one of the US or Europe boutiques who can mail you a pair. I've bought many pairs of CLs by mail from various boutiques around the US. I also think the Paris CL boutique might ship internationally.


Good Luck!


----------



## stilly

News Flash: I think I need to go to therapy...I've bought 4 pairs of CL's in the last 4 days...


----------



## ashlie

stilly said:


> News Flash: I think I need to go to therapy...I've bought 4 pairs of CL's in the last 4 days...




Stilly, is there ever a pair of CL's that you just hate? I know you have so many. Do you love every pair he has ever made? I feel guilty not liking some pairs [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## stilly

ashlie said:


> Stilly, is there ever a pair of CL's that you just hate? I know you have so many. Do you love every pair he has ever made? I feel guilty not liking some pairs [emoji85][emoji23]




Yes *ashlie* there are actually quite a few styles that I don't like...but more that I do!!!


----------



## stilly

Here are my Black Calf LP Slingbacks heading out to the airport earlier this week to catch a late flight for a work trip. These are one of my most comfy pairs of CL's despite the super high heel...


----------



## stilly

And now coming back from the airport late today...Black Suede So Kates. I couldn't help but notice not too many ladies wearing heels at the airports anymore ...I guess its comfort over style. I think I was born 30 years too late...I was meant for the 1950's when everyone dressed up to fly the friendly skies...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Here are my Black Calf LP Slingbacks heading out to the airport earlier this week to catch a late flight for a work trip. These are one of my most comfy pairs of CL's despite the super high heel...



Love the lady peep..very nice



stilly said:


> And now coming back from the airport late today...Black Suede So Kates. I couldn't help but notice not too many ladies wearing heels at the airports anymore ...I guess its comfort over style. I think I was born 30 years too late...I was meant for the 1950's when everyone dressed up to fly the friendly skies...[/QUOTE
> 
> Gorgeous SK classic in suede..love it


----------



## LavenderIce

stilly said:


> And now coming back from the airport late today...Black Suede So Kates. I couldn't help but notice not too many ladies wearing heels at the airports anymore ...I guess its comfort over style. I think I was born 30 years too late...*I was meant for the 1950's when everyone dressed up to fly the friendly skies..*.



They sure did!  Flying was considered a luxury back then, so people kept it classy.


----------



## highheeladdict

I love the suede SK`s. They look great on you !  Can`t wait to wear mine again


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> And now coming back from the airport late today...Black Suede So Kates. I couldn't help but notice not too many ladies wearing heels at the airports anymore ...I guess its comfort over style. I think I was born 30 years too late...I was meant for the 1950's when everyone dressed up to fly the friendly skies...


Looks gorgeous Stilly!  My Black Suede SKs are my go to heels!  Just love them!  

The airline industry definitely appreciates your style and elegance as a passenger!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Love the lady peep..very nice
> 
> 
> 
> stilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now coming back from the airport late today...Black Suede So Kates. I couldn't help but notice not too many ladies wearing heels at the airports anymore ...I guess its comfort over style. I think I was born 30 years too late...I was meant for the 1950's when everyone dressed up to fly the friendly skies...[/QUOTE
> 
> Gorgeous SK classic in suede..love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LavenderIce said:
> 
> 
> 
> They sure did!  Flying was considered a luxury back then, so people kept it classy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> highheeladdict said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the suede SK`s. They look great on you !  Can`t wait to wear mine again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madisoncouture said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks gorgeous Stilly!  My Black Suede SKs are my go to heels!  Just love them!
> 
> The airline industry definitely appreciates your style and elegance as a passenger!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks so much *Birkin, Lav, highheeladdict* & *madison*!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## stilly

My Navy Ostrich Piggies with a Navy Lace dress that I wore to a wedding. These weren't too bad to do a little dancing in...


----------



## rock_girl

stilly said:


> My Navy Ostrich Piggies with a Navy Lace dress that I wore to a wedding. These weren't too bad to do a little dancing in...




Oh be still my heart...!! Stunning Stilly!!  Ostrich is my absolute favorite skin.


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> My Navy Ostrich Piggies with a Navy Lace dress that I wore to a wedding. These weren't too bad to do a little dancing in...



Wow, those are gorgeous! I love that skin and it's so uncommon.

As for flying, I've worn heels before, but have begun only wearing shoes I can wear with socks for when I have to go through security. I've been caught out a few too many times with bare feet and get all squicked out :/ Stilly, you seem to fly a lot- have you ever been recognized by another TPFer while on your journeys?


----------



## ashlie

stilly said:


> My Navy Ostrich Piggies with a Navy Lace dress that I wore to a wedding. These weren't too bad to do a little dancing in...




Omg. Those are beautiful. [emoji16][emoji171]


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Here are my Black Calf LP Slingbacks heading out to the airport earlier this week to catch a late flight for a work trip. These are one of my most comfy pairs of CL's despite the super high heel...




wow I bet all the male passengers were glad you got on their flight wearing that!


----------



## stilly

rock_girl said:


> Oh be still my heart...!! Stunning Stilly!!  Ostrich is my absolute favorite skin.


 


LolasCloset said:


> Wow, those are gorgeous! I love that skin and it's so uncommon.
> 
> As for flying, I've worn heels before, but have begun only wearing shoes I can wear with socks for when I have to go through security. I've been caught out a few too many times with bare feet and get all squicked out :/ Stilly, you seem to fly a lot- have you ever been recognized by another TPFer while on your journeys?


 


ashlie said:


> Omg. Those are beautiful. [emoji16][emoji171]


 


Kayapo97 said:


> wow I bet all the male passengers were glad you got on their flight wearing that!




Thanks *rock_girl, LolasCloset, ashlie* & *Kayapo*!!!
Yes the guys on the plane seemed to appreciate them...


----------



## stilly

Another new addition...Black Optic Nappa Mosaic So Kates. I've worn these quite a bit over the last month and they're are a nice alternative from my well worn Black Kid SK's which need a little rest...


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Another new addition...Black Optic Nappa Mosaic So Kates. I've worn these quite a bit over the last month and they're are a nice alternative from my well worn Black Kid SK's which need a little rest...


*stilly*, those shoes are gorgeous. Love the texture they convey!


----------



## chintia

stilly said:


> Opaline Hot Chicks for date night out...


 I love your HOT CHICKS a lot.
I wonder how long you can wear them till they hurt too much.
I have Problems with my SO KATE after half an hour.


Chintia


----------



## ashlie

LolasCloset said:


> Wow, those are gorgeous! I love that skin and it's so uncommon.
> 
> 
> 
> As for flying, I've worn heels before, but have begun only wearing shoes I can wear with socks for when I have to go through security. I've been caught out a few too many times with bare feet and get all squicked out :/ Stilly, you seem to fly a lot- have you ever been recognized by another TPFer while on your journeys?




I've always wondered that. Has anyone ever recognized you while your traveling Stilly? I definitely would [emoji16]


----------



## LouboutinHottie

stilly said:


> And now coming back from the airport late today...Black Suede So Kates. I couldn't help but notice not too many ladies wearing heels at the airports anymore ...I guess its comfort over style. I think I was born 30 years too late...I was meant for the 1950's when everyone dressed up to fly the friendly skies...


 
Gorgeous! Now I want these in black suede... tehe...


----------



## stilly

ashlie said:


> I've always wondered that. Has anyone ever recognized you while your traveling Stilly? I definitely would [emoji16]




No I've never been recognized while traveling...but I have seen some other CL's at the airport on some rare occasions...


----------



## stilly

chintia said:


> I love your HOT CHICKS a lot.
> I wonder how long you can wear them till they hurt too much.
> I have Problems with my SO KATE after half an hour.
> 
> 
> Chintia






Thanks *Chintia*!


I've only worn the Hot Chicks for few hours at a time to dinner and some parties. If you have trouble wearing the So Kates for a few hours the Hot Chicks would really be difficult for you. They aren't very comfortable due to the high arch and they really strain your ankles with the ultra high heel.


----------



## stilly

PurseACold said:


> *stilly*, those shoes are gorgeous. Love the texture they convey!


 


ashlie said:


> I've always wondered that. Has anyone ever recognized you while your traveling Stilly? I definitely would [emoji16]


 


LouboutinHottie said:


> Gorgeous! Now I want these in black suede... tehe...




Thanks so much *PurseACold, ashlie* and* LouboutinHottie*!!!


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> Another new addition...Black Optic Nappa Mosaic So Kates. I've worn these quite a bit over the last month and they're are a nice alternative from my well worn Black Kid SK's which need a little rest...



I really have to stop visiting your thread....almost every time I see your beautiful pics, I think "I want those shoes too!! "  Not good for my bank account...


----------



## Natasha210

highheeladdict said:


> I really have to stop visiting your thread....almost every time I see your beautiful pics, I think "I want those shoes too!! "  Not good for my bank account...



Haha that is so true!!! Feel exactly the same &#128513;


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> I really have to stop visiting your thread....almost every time I see your beautiful pics, I think "I want those shoes too!! "  Not good for my bank account...


 


Natasha210 said:


> Haha that is so true!!! Feel exactly the same &#128513;






I have gone a little nuts on the purchases the last few months.
I just got 3 new pairs this week alone...and 2 more in transit...


----------



## stilly

For casual Friday, Navy Suede So Kates with a light blue mini...


----------



## NeonLights

stilly said:


> For casual Friday, Navy Suede So Kates with a light blue mini...




This is motivating me to finally pull mine out of the box.. 

Looking fab as always stilly [emoji108]


----------



## NeonLights

stilly said:


> And now coming back from the airport late today...Black Suede So Kates. I couldn't help but notice not too many ladies wearing heels at the airports anymore ...I guess its comfort over style. I think I was born 30 years too late...I was meant for the 1950's when everyone dressed up to fly the friendly skies...




Most stylish woman in the terminal I have no doubt


----------



## Kayapo97

NeonLights said:


> This is motivating me to finally pull mine out of the box..
> 
> Looking fab as always stilly [emoji108]




Come on Neon, would love to see some pics of you in your heels! someone has to compete with Stilly!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Another new addition...Black Optic Nappa Mosaic So Kates. I've worn these quite a bit over the last month and they're are a nice alternative from my well worn Black Kid SK's which need a little rest...


Love the beautiful pattern on these beauty and a great addition to your collection&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> For casual Friday, Navy Suede So Kates with a light blue mini...


Gorgeous in blue!  Have a great Sunday&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## shweta.2000

just lovely!


----------



## stilly

NeonLights said:


> This is motivating me to finally pull mine out of the box..
> 
> Looking fab as always stilly [emoji108]


 


Kayapo97 said:


> Come on Neon, would love to see some pics of you in your heels! someone has to compete with Stilly!


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Love the beautiful pattern on these beauty and a great addition to your collection&#10084;&#65039;


 


shweta.2000 said:


> just lovely!




Thanks *Neon, Kayapo, Birkin* & *shweta*!!!


----------



## stilly

White Patent Coxinelle 120's. These are almost vintage at this point...I love them for summer...


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> White Patent Coxinelle 120's. These are almost vintage at this point...I love them for summer...


Looking glam, *stilly*!


----------



## kb18

stilly said:


> White Patent Coxinelle 120's. These are almost vintage at this point...I love them for summer...




Gorgeous shoes!! You're absolutely right - perfect for summer! And is that a dress or skirt? It's beautiful as well! Love it all!


----------



## shweta.2000

stilly said:


> White Patent Coxinelle 120's. These are almost vintage at this point...I love them for summer...




Just beautiful !


----------



## Mariqueen

stilly said:


> Red So Kate's with a ruffled trench on a rainy Friday...:rain:



super late but who makes that coat??? I NEED it lol


----------



## betty.lee

Mariqueen said:


> super late but who makes that coat??? I NEED it lol




oh gosh me too please!


----------



## stilly

Mariqueen said:


> super late but who makes that coat??? I NEED it lol


 


betty.lee said:


> oh gosh me too please!


 
Wow you girls are a little late! Black Trench Coat is by Betsey Johnson...
I had to actually get it out of the closet since I must have like 5 black trenches...


----------



## stilly

PurseACold said:


> Looking glam, *stilly*!


 


kb18 said:


> Gorgeous shoes!! You're absolutely right - perfect for summer! And is that a dress or skirt? It's beautiful as well! Love it all!


 


shweta.2000 said:


> Just beautiful !




Thanks so much *PurseACold, kb18* & *shweta*!!!


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> Wow you girls are a little late! Black Trench Coat is by Betsey Johnson...
> I had to actually get it out of the closet since I must have like 5 black trenches...




Haha. I should have known. Its very Betsey. I used to love her dresses and have a few pre Steve Madden.


----------



## stilly

White Floral Dress with my new Black Kid/Veau Cabo pumps...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> White Patent Coxinelle 120's. These are almost vintage at this point...I love them for summer...




Pretty outfit stilly


----------



## shweta.2000

stilly said:


> White Floral Dress with my new Black Kid/Veau Cabo pumps...




Gorgeous shoes gorgeous lady


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Pretty outfit stilly


 


shweta.2000 said:


> Gorgeous shoes gorgeous lady




Thanks *CC* & *shweta*!!!


----------



## stilly

I finally got to wear my new Leopard Patent Senora 130's. I couldn't resist getting a pair of these after seeing so many great pics of them on Instagram...


----------



## annamoon

stilly said:


> I finally got to wear my new Leopard Patent Senora 130's. I couldn't resist getting a pair of these after seeing so many great pics of them on Instagram...


Fab heels Stilly, hope you got lots of nice comments!


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> I finally got to wear my new Leopard Patent Senora 130's. I couldn't resist getting a pair of these after seeing so many great pics of them on Instagram...


Stilly, they look amazing.  Where did you wear them?  How were they to wear?


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> I finally got to wear my new Leopard Patent Senora 130's. I couldn't resist getting a pair of these after seeing so many great pics of them on Instagram...


Gorgeous! Love the print! Are u on IG would love to follow?


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> White Patent Coxinelle 120's. These are almost vintage at this point...I love them for summer...


Beautiful in vintage white! Love the whole ensemble!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> White Floral Dress with my new Black Kid/Veau Cabo pumps...


Stilly, these are one of my favorite in my collection. You look hot in these sexy pumps!


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> I finally got to wear my new Leopard Patent Senora 130's. I couldn't resist getting a pair of these after seeing so many great pics of them on Instagram...



Whoa, these are amazing Stilly and they look fab on you. Somehow, when seeing stock photos, I didn't realise they were 130s, and I think it may be my very favourite 130 style to date!


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> I finally got to wear my new Leopard Patent Senora 130's. I couldn't resist getting a pair of these after seeing so many great pics of them on Instagram...


  so gorgeous Stilly!  Love them on you!  The peep toe, the t-strap, the 130mm, and the animal print...to die for!!!!!


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> Fab heels Stilly, hope you got lots of nice comments!




Thanks* annamoon*!
I did get some nice complements...


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Stilly, they look amazing.  Where did you wear them?  How were they to wear?




Thanks *John*!
I wore them out to dinner Friday night.
These are actually by far the most comfortable of the 130mm CL's I own.
They're actually a little big so they don't crush my toes like the Hot Chicks.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Gorgeous! Love the print! Are u on IG would love to follow?




Thanks *Birkin*!
No I'm just a follower on IG at this point...but I'm thinking about posting...


----------



## stilly

LolasCloset said:


> Whoa, these are amazing Stilly and they look fab on you. Somehow, when seeing stock photos, I didn't realise they were 130s, and I think it may be my very favourite 130 style to date!




Thanks so much* Lola*!


They actually make the Senoras with both a 100mm and 130mm heel.
CL Customer Service was able to track me down a pair of 130's in my size at one of the boutiques. These are certainly the most comfy of all the 130mm CL's I own...


----------



## stilly

madisoncouture said:


> so gorgeous Stilly!  Love them on you!  The peep toe, the t-strap, the 130mm, and the animal print...to die for!!!!!






Thanks *madison*!
I love them too...


----------



## obsess3d

omg your collection is amazing! I love the look of pumps, but I CANNOT find a pair that works for my feet. They are so uncomfortable! Any tips?


----------



## chintia

> I finally got to wear my new Leopard Patent Senora 130's. I couldn't resist getting a pair of these after seeing so many great pics of them on Instagram...
> Attached Images


 


These shoes are amazing!! I love them!
Though I prefer the Patent Coxinelle 120's, they are not really comfortable but I can walk on them for a while (still practicing to wear them a whole day)


Congratulation Chintia


----------



## stilly

obsess3d said:


> omg your collection is amazing! I love the look of pumps, but I CANNOT find a pair that works for my feet. They are so uncomfortable! Any tips?




Thanks so much *obsess3d*!
Which style of CL pumps have you tried so far?
I actually find the So Kates the most comfortable if you can handle the 120mm heel.
All the pumps take some time getting used to however.


----------



## stilly

chintia said:


> I finally got to wear my new Leopard Patent Senora 130's. I couldn't resist getting a pair of these after seeing so many great pics of them on Instagram...
> Attached Images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Report
> Quote
> 
> qReply
> 
> stillyView Public ProfileSend a private message to stillyFind More Posts by stillyFind All Threads Started by stillyAdd stilly to Your ContactsAdd stilly to Ignore List
> 
> 
> 
> These shoes are amazing!! I love them!
> Though I prefer the Patent Coxinelle 120's, they are not really comfortable but I can walk on them for a while (still practicing to wear them a whole day)
> 
> 
> Congratulation Chintia




Thanks *Chintia*!
Yes I love the Coxinelle's as well. Mine are pretty comfy.


----------



## Kayapo97

chintia said:


> I finally got to wear my new Leopard Patent Senora 130's. I couldn't resist getting a pair of these after seeing so many great pics of them on Instagram...
> Attached Images




Stilly, amazing - you seem to have almost moved up to a new standard heel height of 130!


You left me behind at 120!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Thanks *Birkin*!
> No I'm just a follower on IG at this point...but I'm thinking about posting...


You should I can see you have million of followers like myself


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Stilly, amazing - you seem to have almost moved up to a new standard heel height of 130!
> 
> 
> You left me behind at 120!






Thanks *Kayapo*!
I do love the 130's...


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> You should I can see you have million of followers like myself




Maybe...


----------



## stilly

My So Kates collection is growing in leaps and bounds lately. Here are the latest additions. From the left:


Light Black (Dark Gray) Suede Watersnake
Black Crystal Python
Gris (Gray) Patent
Noir (Navy) Patent
Horizon (Light Blue) Patent


Mod pics to come and maybe a Kate family reunion if all the girls can make it...


----------



## Spaceflocke

I ordered the So Kates in Horizon an hour ago - can't wait to get them - they look sooooo beautiful [emoji7] was not sure on the CL Website if they are more grey or light blue - thanks for posting - the colour looks sooooo nice [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## stellaking

stilly said:


> My So Kates collection is growing in leaps and bounds lately. Here are the latest additions. From
> 
> Amazing collections!
> Could you compare the "Noir (Navy)"&"Black" SK? It seems look alike, It's indistinguishable from Black


----------



## stilly

stellaking said:


> stilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> My So Kates collection is growing in leaps and bounds lately. Here are the latest additions. From
> 
> Amazing collections!
> Could you compare the "Noir (Navy)"&"Black" SK? It seems look alike, It's indistinguishable from Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *stella*!
> 
> Yes the Nuit (Midnight or Dark Navy) Patent So Kates are a very dark navy blue almost black in color. Here a few pics with the Nuit Navy on the left and Black Patent on the right. Even in the full sunlight (first pic), its hard to tell them apart...
Click to expand...


----------



## stilly

Nude Kid Jamie 160's
I love the natural stacked leather heel on these.
I found them to be a little tricky to walk in but they're a nice change of pace from So Kates...


----------



## LyndalovesShoes

stilly said:


> nude kid jamie 160's
> i love the natural stacked leather heel on these.
> I found them to be a little tricky to walk in but they're a nice change of pace from so kates...


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> Nude Kid Jamie 160's
> I love the natural stacked leather heel on these.
> I found them to be a little tricky to walk in but they're a nice change of pace from So Kates...


 these with that dress, they look perfect on you, congrats!! Stilly may you explain why have you found them little tricky to walk in? They seems so comfy for long wearing and walking.


----------



## stilly

LyndalovesShoes said:


>




Thanks *Lynda*!!!


----------



## stilly

9distelle said:


> these with that dress, they look perfect on you, congrats!! Stilly may you explain why have you found them little tricky to walk in? They seems so comfy for long wearing and walking.




Thanks so much *9distelle*!


I think part of the challenge is that most of the time I wear So Kates & Pigalles so wearing platforms is a little different for me. These Jamie's also seem to have a smaller sole in the front than my Lady Peeps so they seem a little more unstable. I probably just need to wear them a bit more to get the hang of it...


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> My So Kates collection is growing in leaps and bounds lately. Here are the latest additions. From the left:
> 
> 
> Light Black (Dark Gray) Suede Watersnake
> Black Crystal Python
> Gris (Gray) Patent
> Noir (Navy) Patent
> Horizon (Light Blue) Patent
> 
> 
> Mod pics to come and maybe a Kate family reunion if all the girls can make it...


----------



## stilly

My new Light Black Suede Watersnake So Kates...


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> My new Light Black Suede Watersnake So Kates...


----------



## Obelix

stilly said:


> My new Light Black Suede Watersnake So Kates...


Unbelievable beauty. Thank you Stilly.


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> My new Light Black Suede Watersnake So Kates...



Those are really beautiful and unique! I like how much dimension the suede seems to have.

This may be a dumb question, but anyone know how they suede the watersnake? To be fair, I don't know how suede is made anyway so it might be the same process as regular leather. Or is it leather embossed to look like watersnake? I am a world of wonder!


----------



## peggy13

stilly said:


> I finally got to wear my new Leopard Patent Senora 130's. I couldn't resist getting a pair of these after seeing so many great pics of them on Instagram...




They look so sexy... and even higher than 130... great heels!


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> My new Light Black Suede Watersnake So Kates...


Gorgeous, *stilly*!


----------



## JetSetGo!

stilly said:


> My new Light Black Suede Watersnake So Kates...



Those are stunners, Stilly!!! One day, I want a pic of your closet! Please, oh, please!


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> My new Light Black Suede Watersnake So Kates...



They're sooo pretty 



LolasCloset said:


> Those are really beautiful and unique! I like how much dimension the suede seems to have.
> 
> This may be a dumb question, but anyone know how they suede the watersnake? To be fair, I don't know how suede is made anyway so it might be the same process as regular leather. Or is it leather embossed to look like watersnake? I am a world of wonder!



That's a good question... I'd like to know that too.


----------



## rdgldy

stilly said:


> My new Light Black Suede Watersnake So Kates...




so pretty!


----------



## stilly

JetSetGo! said:


> Those are stunners, Stilly!!! One day, I want a pic of your closet! Please, oh, please!




Thanks so much* Jet*!


My closet isn't the showcase that many of these girls have.
I have way too many pairs so I had to remove all the shelves and poles in my closet and its just a wall of brown boxes. And of course the overflow that I had to move downstairs for the fancier, special occasion only pairs...


----------



## stilly

shoes4ever said:


>


 


Obelix said:


> Unbelievable beauty. Thank you Stilly.


 


peggy13 said:


> They look so sexy... and even higher than 130... great heels!


 


PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous, *stilly*!


 


highheeladdict said:


> They're sooo pretty
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good question... I'd like to know that too.


 


rdgldy said:


> so pretty!




Thanks so much *shoes4ever, Obelix, peggy, PurseAcold, highheeladdict* & *rdgldy*!!!


----------



## _Danielle_

Ohh I  all the new Colors from the SK'ts !!!!
.... and I hope you still have some space left for some more boxes in the house


----------



## stilly

LolasCloset said:


> Those are really beautiful and unique! I like how much dimension the suede seems to have.
> 
> This may be a dumb question, but anyone know how they suede the watersnake? To be fair, I don't know how suede is made anyway so it might be the same process as regular leather. Or is it leather embossed to look like watersnake? I am a world of wonder!




Thanks *Lola*!


I think its just how they tan and then brush the skins. I've never really seen Suede Watersnake in any shoe brands aside from CL's so maybe they're the experts. They certainly are gorgeous but a little delicate.


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> Thanks *Lola*!
> 
> 
> I think its just how they tan and then brush the skins. I've never really seen Suede Watersnake in any shoe brands aside from CL's so maybe they're the experts. They certainly are gorgeous but a little delicate.



Thanks for the reply! Yeah, they sure are pretty. I feel like if I had this shoe, I wouldn't wear them, just have them laid on a specially appointed pillow next to me so I could gaze lovingly at them.


----------



## apple.chic

hey stilly. great collection. so many colors and styles. 
do you have your suede SK in the same size as patent? do they stretch out a lot or at all? recently got some so kates patent and could not bare to stretch so I ordered a size up. I ordered a suede in the same size too. worried about stretching. thnx.


----------



## stilly

apple.chic said:


> hey stilly. great collection. so many colors and styles.
> do you have your suede SK in the same size as patent? do they stretch out a lot or at all? recently got some so kates patent and could not bare to stretch so I ordered a size up. I ordered a suede in the same size too. worried about stretching. thnx.


 
Thanks* apple.chic*!


Yes I order the Suede So Kate's in the same as my other SK's. They will stretch a little but I don't tend to wear the suedes as much my patents and kids so they won't stretch quite as much.


----------



## stilly

My new Horizon (light blue) So Kates...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> My new Horizon (light blue) So Kates...


Stilly

These are one of your best SKs I think the color fits your skin tone perfectly, don't you? I think you will be wearing these often.

Also, I think we all love the many angles you show in your photos so we can see how truly gorgeous you look in your CLs.


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> My new Horizon (light blue) So Kates...


These look gorgeous on you! Love the shade of light blue.


----------



## NeonLights

stilly said:


> My new Horizon (light blue) So Kates...




The colour looks gorgeous on you stilly!


----------



## Spaceflocke

stilly said:


> My new Horizon (light blue) So Kates...




Sooooo beautiful [emoji7] can't wait to wear mine [emoji151][emoji151][emoji151][emoji6]


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> My So Kates collection is growing in leaps and bounds lately. Here are the latest additions. From the left:
> 
> 
> Light Black (Dark Gray) Suede Watersnake
> Black Crystal Python
> Gris (Gray) Patent
> Noir (Navy) Patent
> Horizon (Light Blue) Patent
> 
> 
> Mod pics to come and maybe a Kate family reunion if all the girls can make it...


Congrats on all your new addition. Gorgeous collection of SK! You are the SK queen my darling and I do admire your fabulous collection


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> stellaking said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *stella*!
> 
> Yes the Nuit (Midnight or Dark Navy) Patent So Kates are a very dark navy blue almost black in color. Here a few pics with the Nuit Navy on the left and Black Patent on the right. Even in the full sunlight (first pic), its hard to tell them apart...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the comparison photos! Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> stilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nude Kid Jamie 160's
> I love the natural stacked leather heel on these.
> I found them to be a little tricky to walk in but they're a nice change of pace from So Kates...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These look so sexy and beautiful on you
Click to expand...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> My new Light Black Suede Watersnake So Kates...



Beautiful! 



stilly said:


> My new Horizon (light blue) So Kates...



Love the color and look stunning with your attire


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Stilly
> 
> These are one of your best SKs I think the color fits your skin tone perfectly, don't you? I think you will be wearing these often.
> 
> Also, I think we all love the many angles you show in your photos so we can see how truly gorgeous you look in your CLs.


 


PurseACold said:


> These look gorgeous on you! Love the shade of light blue.


 


NeonLights said:


> The colour looks gorgeous on you stilly!


 


Spaceflocke said:


> Sooooo beautiful [emoji7] can't wait to wear mine [emoji151][emoji151][emoji151][emoji6]


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Congrats on all your new addition. Gorgeous collection of SK! You are the SK queen my darling and I do admire your fabulous collection


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> stilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the comparison photos! Very nice
> 
> 
> These look so sexy and beautiful on you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much *Christina2, PurseACold, Neon, Spaceflocke* & *BirkinLover*!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## stilly

My new Black Crystal Python So Kates by day to work...


----------



## stilly

Then after a quick dress change, out for dinner at night...


----------



## mznaterz

You are such a lucky classy lady.....I love your collection


----------



## annamoon

They look fab Stilly and so does your dress, classic Laboutin red and plack patent and ultimate head turner!



stilly said:


> Then after a quick dress change, out for dinner at night...


----------



## nikksterxx

your collection is to die for! love them!


----------



## dialmee

Love all of your shoes! Amazing collection!


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> Then after a quick dress change, out for dinner at night...


you look fabulous Stilly!  Day and night!


----------



## Wildflower22

Stilly, you may have answered this before, but are you 120 Pigalles or your So Kates more comfortable? I have the Corneille and it's comfortable on my foot and not too high, but the angle of where my toes hit at the arch makes my big toes go to sleep. Most heels don't do that to me! But since the SK toe box looks longer, I'm thinking I could handle those.


----------



## stilly

Wildflower22 said:


> Stilly, you may have answered this before, but are you 120 Pigalles or your So Kates more comfortable? I have the Corneille and it's comfortable on my foot and not too high, but the angle of where my toes hit at the arch makes my big toes go to sleep. Most heels don't do that to me! But since the SK toe box looks longer, I'm thinking I could handle those.




I find the So Kates to be more comfortable than the Pigalle 120's. The longer toe box on the SK's doesn't squish my toes as much as the Pigalles. I'd suggest you try on pair of So Kates and see how they feel.


----------



## stilly

mznaterz said:


> You are such a lucky classy lady.....I love your collection


 


annamoon said:


> They look fab Stilly and so does your dress, classic Laboutin red and plack patent and ultimate head turner!


 


nikksterxx said:


> your collection is to die for! love them!


 


dialmee said:


> Love all of your shoes! Amazing collection!


 


madisoncouture said:


> you look fabulous Stilly!  Day and night!




Thanks so much *mznaterz, annamoon, nikksterxx, dialmee* & *madison*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Friday, Royal Blue Watersnake Mango Un Bout 120's...


----------



## mama13drama99

My podiatrist would cringe at the sight of these picture, but would love to hang them on his wall of what not to wear, especially where your last two toes are very visible.  He lectures me all the time about the damage these shoes are doing to my feet and posture.  

But the shoes are soooo cute and they obviously don't hurt you Stilly.  Great, great pairing with the dress as always!  Such a fashionable style sense.  You should do an outfit of the day blog.


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> From Friday, Royal Blue Watersnake Mango Un Bout 120's...


OMG!!!! Love!  Super gorgeous!!!


----------



## stilly

mama13drama99 said:


> My podiatrist would cringe at the sight of these picture, but would love to hang them on his wall of what not to wear, especially where your last two toes are very visible.  He lectures me all the time about the damage these shoes are doing to my feet and posture.
> 
> But the shoes are soooo cute and they obviously don't hurt you Stilly.  Great, great pairing with the dress as always!  Such a fashionable style sense.  You should do an outfit of the day blog.




Thanks *mama13drama*!


Thankfully I don't have a podiatrist to remind me about my high heel addiction.


Despite what looks like squished toes, these are actually fairly comfy as CL's go.
I did wear SK's to my regular doctor once not thinking but thankfully he was nice about them.


----------



## stilly

madisoncouture said:


> OMG!!!! Love!  Super gorgeous!!!




Thanks *madison*!
See I still wear my other CL's despite my latest So Kate obsession.


----------



## Wildflower22

stilly said:


> I find the So Kates to be more comfortable than the Pigalle 120's. The longer toe box on the SK's doesn't squish my toes as much as the Pigalles. I'd suggest you try on pair of So Kates and see how they feel.




I think I will! Thank you!!!


----------



## mama13drama99

stilly said:


> Thanks *mama13drama*!
> 
> 
> Thankfully I don't have a podiatrist to remind me about my high heel addiction.
> 
> 
> Despite what looks like squished toes, these are actually fairly comfy as CL's go.
> I did wear SK's to my regular doctor once not thinking but thankfully he was nice about them.





[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] Tell me about it.  I had foot surgery and have yearly check ups.  I don't go too often. When I do go, I wear flats.  Those aren't good enough either though.  He wants me to wear nurses' shoes, lol.  There will be plenty of time to wear sensible shoes when I'm older!

I saw a new So Kate on Lauren Milstein's IG page today and instantly thought of you.  I was black suede but looked as though there were tiny mirrors on them.


----------



## Impulsively

Hi ladies! Long time lurker, first time poster. Just wanted to say to Stilly that I love your collection... You've inspired me to go from 0 to 4 pairs of So Kate's this year! Just wondering how the black crystal pythons fit - are they similar to a patent?


----------



## stilly

mama13drama99 said:


> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] Tell me about it.  I had foot surgery and have yearly check ups.  I don't go too often. When I do go, I wear flats.  Those aren't good enough either though.  He wants me to wear nurses' shoes, lol.  There will be plenty of time to wear sensible shoes when I'm older!
> 
> I saw a new So Kate on Lauren Milstein's IG page today and instantly thought of you.  I was black suede but looked as though there were tiny mirrors on them.




I actually have those on order. Its laser cut leather.


----------



## stilly

Impulsively said:


> Hi ladies! Long time lurker, first time poster. Just wanted to say to Stilly that I love your collection... You've inspired me to go from 0 to 4 pairs of So Kate's this year! Just wondering how the black crystal pythons fit - are they similar to a patent?


 
Thanks* Impulsively*!
Always nice to hear from another So Kate lover!


I buy most of my So Kates True To Size (TTS) but I bought the Black Pythons off eBay and they are a half size smaller and still fit fine. The Python tends to stretch a bit so TTS or a half size down should work.


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Lady Peeps on a hot, humid summer day today...:sunnies


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> Black Patent Lady Peeps on a hot, humid summer day today...:sunnies


----------



## Impulsively

stilly said:


> Thanks* Impulsively*!
> Always nice to hear from another So Kate lover!
> 
> 
> I buy most of my So Kates True To Size (TTS) but I bought the Black Pythons off eBay and they are a half size smaller and still fit fine. The Python tends to stretch a bit so TTS or a half size down should work.


Yes I do love the So Kates... I had wanted a pair of Pigalles as my first foray into CLs but upon going through pages of comments on PurseBlog (thanks so much everyone) I realized that the classic style had been tweaked and in my opinion, not for the better. Still stalking eBay and Tradesy for a pair. Anyway someone somewhere had suggested the So Kate as a suitable alternative, and after looking into it (and reading pages more of comments!) I decided it would work for me. I've got wide feet and really long toes so I thought they would work better than the piggies. And they have! Though it's been taking me longer to break them in that it appears to for you 

When you say TTS... do you mean true to your CL size, or to your usual American size? Since these are the only style of CLs I own, and I'm in Canada where there aren't a lot of options, it's been trial and error to find the correct size that doesn't give me heel slippage. But I think I've settled on TTS to my usual shoe size. In any case... love them and will post pics on the appropriate page once I'm allowed to 

Love the lady peeps! So classic.


----------



## stilly

Impulsively said:


> Yes I do love the So Kates... I had wanted a pair of Pigalles as my first foray into CLs but upon going through pages of comments on PurseBlog (thanks so much everyone) I realized that the classic style had been tweaked and in my opinion, not for the better. Still stalking eBay and Tradesy for a pair. Anyway someone somewhere had suggested the So Kate as a suitable alternative, and after looking into it (and reading pages more of comments!) I decided it would work for me. I've got wide feet and really long toes so I thought they would work better than the piggies. And they have! Though it's been taking me longer to break them in that it appears to for you
> 
> When you say TTS... do you mean true to your CL size, or to your usual American size? Since these are the only style of CLs I own, and I'm in Canada where there aren't a lot of options, it's been trial and error to find the correct size that doesn't give me heel slippage. But I think I've settled on TTS to my usual shoe size. In any case... love them and will post pics on the appropriate page once I'm allowed to
> 
> Love the lady peeps! So classic.


 


Yes TTS is your usual CL size. CL's generally run a little small so I go a half size up from my US size for the So Kates. You might want to see if one of the dept. stores (Saks, Neiman Marcus, Barneys, etc.) will ship to Canada as they're always willing to take returns/exchanges if they don't fit or you just don't like them. You can also buy from the CL online site in the US but check if they ship to Canada. They do returns & exchanges.


Keep checking eBay for the older style Pigalles though. Your size will eventually come up though the pricing varies wildly. Probably half my collection is from eBay.


----------



## stilly

9distelle said:


>




Thanks so much *9distelle*!!!


----------



## girlsnstilletos

stilly said:


> Black Patent Lady Peeps on a hot, humid summer day today...:sunnies



Your CL collection is TDF, wow! You must get constant compliments on your gorgeous shoes. I absolutely love the So Kate style, but don't know if I'd be able to walk in them! But, I shall try a pair on soon and see for myself. It's the only way to know for sure. I'll take your great advice and go 1/2 size bigger than my U.S. regular sizing, to a 37.5. Even if I end up not being able to do So Kate, I can say I tried at least! I really enjoy your pics, thanks for posting

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Impulsively

stilly said:


> Yes TTS is your usual CL size. CL's generally run a little small so I go a half size up from my US size for the So Kates. You might want to see if one of the dept. stores (Saks, Neiman Marcus, Barneys, etc.) will ship to Canada as they're always willing to take returns/exchanges if they don't fit or you just don't like them. You can also buy from the CL online site in the US but check if they ship to Canada. They do returns & exchanges.
> 
> 
> Keep checking eBay for the older style Pigalles though. Your size will eventually come up though the pricing varies wildly. Probably half my collection is from eBay.




Thanks for the words of wisdom Stilly! My first pair was from Saks but I happened to be traveling to the States at the time and just had them shipped to the place I was staying.   Glad to hear that you've had luck on eBay. I will check it out though a lot of sellers don't have a lot of feedback so that makes me wary. Ever shop for your shoes on Tradesy?


----------



## Impulsively

By the way I'm almost done going through this entire thread... So much eye candy, I love it! I really appreciate seeing what the various colours and styles look like in real life and not just stock photos. Thanks for your dedication to posting pics Stilly


----------



## stilly

girlsnstilletos said:


> Your CL collection is TDF, wow! You must get constant compliments on your gorgeous shoes. I absolutely love the So Kate style, but don't know if I'd be able to walk in them! But, I shall try a pair on soon and see for myself. It's the only way to know for sure. I'll take your great advice and go 1/2 size bigger than my U.S. regular sizing, to a 37.5. Even if I end up not being able to do So Kate, I can say I tried at least! I really enjoy your pics, thanks for posting




Thanks *girlsnstilletos*!


Yes I get my share of compliments especially since I wear CL's almost every day.
I think you love the So Kates!


----------



## stilly

Impulsively said:


> By the way I'm almost done going through this entire thread... So much eye candy, I love it! I really appreciate seeing what the various colours and styles look like in real life and not just stock photos. Thanks for your dedication to posting pics Stilly


 
Wow even I don't have the patience to go back thru my whole thread at this point...they are all real live pics of me...


----------



## stilly

Friday Fun! Plaid & Pivochics...


----------



## girlsnstilletos

stilly said:


> Thanks *girlsnstilletos*!
> 
> 
> Yes I get my share of compliments especially since I wear CL's almost every day.
> I think you love the So Kates!



So, I made the plunge into the So Kate world!  I went to NM and tried on a 37.5 in the nude patent. Other than one area in the toe box near my little toe, they were more comfortable than I thought they'd be. The nice SA thought they were a hint too big in the heal (a small gap like your last ones have) She brought out the 37's, my normal US sizing and NO WAY, too tight. I could barely get them on. I told her I'd rather them be a_ hint_ big and I can put a heel cushion so they are comfortable enough to wear! If they are too tight, I won't. I've read over and over the patent doesn't stretch much. She is stretching the toe box over night and then I can pick them up. I hope I made the right choice, I really love how they look! 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> My new Black Crystal Python So Kates by day to work...



Beautiful, these are my fab pair twins so sexy in Python 



stilly said:


> From Friday, Royal Blue Watersnake Mango Un Bout 120's...



So gorgeous and love the watersnake on these absolutely amazing on you



stilly said:


> Black Patent Lady Peeps on a hot, humid summer day today...:sunnies



Classic lady peep and perfect outfit for these sexy heels


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Friday Fun! Plaid & Pivochics...


So beautiful and love the heels. Have a great weekend


----------



## Impulsively

stilly said:


> Wow even I don't have the patience to go back thru my whole thread at this point...they are all real live pics of me...




Lol it's way more fun for a newbie to browse the pics... It's a good archive for yourself


----------



## Impulsively

girlsnstilletos said:


> So, I made the plunge into the So Kate world!  I went to NM and tried on a 37.5 in the nude patent. Other than one area in the toe box near my little toe, they were more comfortable than I thought they'd be. The nice SA thought they were a hint too big in the heal (a small gap like your last ones have) She brought out the 37's, my normal US sizing and NO WAY, too tight. I could barely get them on. I told her I'd rather them be a_ hint_ big and I can put a heel cushion so they are comfortable enough to wear! If they are too tight, I won't. I've read over and over the patent doesn't stretch much. She is stretching the toe box over night and then I can pick them up. I hope I made the right choice, I really love how they look!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Hope the toe box stretching works! I know I'm having a hell of a time stretching out my patent So Kate's so hope yours will be perfect when you pick them up


----------



## label24

Omg....those are to die for


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> Friday Fun! Plaid & Pivochics...







label24 said:


> Omg....those are to die for



 whoooooa label24 the ombre Hot Chicks are TDF ---- Stilly you should sooooo get these


----------



## stilly

Impulsively said:


> Hope the toe box stretching works! I know I'm having a hell of a time stretching out my patent So Kate's so hope yours will be perfect when you pick them up


 
Keep working at it...they'll stretch eventually...patience...


----------



## stilly

label24 said:


> Omg....those are to die for




I love these* label*!!!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful, these are my fab pair twins so sexy in Python
> 
> 
> 
> So gorgeous and love the watersnake on these absolutely amazing on you
> 
> 
> 
> Classic lady peep and perfect outfit for these sexy heels


 


shoes4ever said:


> whoooooa label24 the ombre Hot Chicks are TDF ---- Stilly you should sooooo get these






Thanks *Birkin* & *shoes4ever*!!!


----------



## stilly

Lest some of you are thinking my Pigalles have been cast aside in favor of the So Kates, rest assured my Piggies still get plenty of use. Here is an all time fav...Leopard Black Patent Lova 120's...


----------



## mama13drama99

stilly said:


> Lest some of you are thinking my Pigalles have been cast aside in favor of the So Kates, rest assured my Piggies still get plenty of use. Here is an all time fav...Leopard Black Patent Lova 120's...




Yeaaaaaa!  What a beautiful treasure Stilly!   And the flounce skirt is very cute and girly...a great compliment to a HIGHLY JAZZY show!  I lucked up on a plain leather love me (not 120) and I LOVE IT!!! 

Side note: I really wish he/the company would do something nice and bring back some oldies but goodies like the Love Me.  And bring back some colors from the past!!!  I prefer some of the old styles and colors much more than some of the shoes from the last few years!


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> Lest some of you are thinking my Pigalles have been cast aside in favor of the So Kates, rest assured my Piggies still get plenty of use. Here is an all time fav...Leopard Black Patent Lova 120's...


----------



## Dego

label24 said:


> Omg....those are to die for



Are those even real, or just a Photoshop trick?


----------



## highheeladdict

They`re real...

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/hot-chick-patent.html


----------



## stilly

label24 said:


> Omg....those are to die for


 


shoes4ever said:


> whoooooa label24 the ombre Hot Chicks are TDF ---- Stilly you should sooooo get these


 


Dego said:


> Are those even real, or just a Photoshop trick?






You girls are the worst influence on me...
They're real Dego and I have them in transit to me as we speak...


----------



## stilly

mama13drama99 said:


> Yeaaaaaa!  What a beautiful treasure Stilly!   And the flounce skirt is very cute and girly...a great compliment to a HIGHLY JAZZY show!  I lucked up on a plain leather love me (not 120) and I LOVE IT!!!
> 
> Side note: I really wish he/the company would do something nice and bring back some oldies but goodies like the Love Me.  And bring back some colors from the past!!!  I prefer some of the old styles and colors much more than some of the shoes from the last few years!




Thanks *mama13drama99*!!!


I'm hoping they go back to the bow pumps...maybe in a Pigalle Follies with the thinner heel...


----------



## stilly

Nude LP's today with a little floral dress on another hot summer day...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Lest some of you are thinking my Pigalles have been cast aside in favor of the So Kates, rest assured my Piggies still get plenty of use. Here is an all time fav...Leopard Black Patent Lova 120's...



Beautiful style and gorgeous Pigalle with the hint of leopard print



stilly said:


> Nude LP's today with a little floral dress on another hot summer day...



Love the nude so classicnand beautiful on you


----------



## girlsnstilletos

So pretty! You have the most amazing CL collection.


----------



## mznaterz

Can you make a thread on how you protect your soles stilly


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> Nude LP's today with a little floral dress on another hot summer day...


The LP's look awesome on you with that dress, congrats!!


----------



## Impulsively

label24 said:


> Omg....those are to die for


Oh my gosh those are gorgeous. Can't wait to see them modeled... thanks in advance Stilly haha


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful style and gorgeous Pigalle with the hint of leopard print
> 
> 
> 
> Love the nude so classicnand beautiful on you


 


girlsnstilletos said:


> So pretty! You have the most amazing CL collection.


 


9distelle said:


> The LP's look awesome on you with that dress, congrats!!


 


Impulsively said:


> Oh my gosh those are gorgeous. Can't wait to see them modeled... thanks in advance Stilly haha




Thanks so much *Birkin, girlsnstilletos, 9distelle* & *Impulsively*!
I love the LP's for summer!


----------



## stilly

Heading out for drinks with friends after work yesterday...


----------



## stilly

And then these showed up and got a quick try-on today...


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> Heading out for drinks with friends after work yesterday...



These look perfection on you Stilly, like they were made for you.



stilly said:


> And then these showed up and got a quick try-on today...



That's it. YOU'VE WON THE INTERNET, CONGRATULATIONS.


That is to say, these are amazing. Stop making me want 130s!


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> And then these showed up and got a quick try-on today...




so perfect! so in love with them on you.


----------



## west of the sun

omigosh. those ombre hot chicks are to die for


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> Heading out for drinks with friends after work yesterday...


Fabulous!  Love the Hot Chicks!


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> And then these showed up and got a quick try-on today...


And Double Fabulous!!!  Totally gorgeous!


----------



## nkattman

stilly said:


> And then these showed up and got a quick try-on today...


Break the internet Stilly


----------



## nkattman

nkattman said:


> Break the internet Stilly


Your shoe collection is so outstanding you have over one million views! Congratulations Stilly!


----------



## Impulsively

stilly said:


> And then these showed up and got a quick try-on today...


Gorgeous Stilly! The hot chicks are such sexy shoes. How is the sizing for those compared to So Kates?


----------



## JetSetGo!

nkattman said:


> Break the internet Stilly



Hahahaa! For sure!!!


----------



## lahumummatbayli

stilly said:


> And then these showed up and got a quick try-on today...


These are perfect!!! I'm going to dream about these fabulous shoes tonight. So worth buying! Congratulations!!!


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Woah, the last two pair are so hot! You're a sky high heel goddess *bows down*


----------



## stilly

west of the sun said:


> omigosh. those ombre hot chicks are to die for


 


madisoncouture said:


> Fabulous!  Love the Hot Chicks!


 


nkattman said:


> Break the internet Stilly


 


Impulsively said:


> Gorgeous Stilly! The hot chicks are such sexy shoes. How is the sizing for those compared to So Kates?


 


lahumummatbayli said:


> These are perfect!!! I'm going to dream about these fabulous shoes tonight. So worth buying! Congratulations!!!


 


girlsnstilletos said:


> Woah, the last two pair are so hot! You're a sky high heel goddess *bows down*


 
Thanks so much *west of the sun, madison, nkattman, lahumummatbayli* & *girlsnstilletos*!!!


----------



## stilly

mznaterz said:


> Can you make a thread on how you protect your soles stilly




There is a whole thread dedicated to this topic where I've posted my tricks. All I use is red racers tape/gaffers tape I buy off Amazon so there's not much to tell.


I get the red rubber vibram soles put on at the cobbler for my most worn styles.


----------



## stilly

LolasCloset said:


> These look perfection on you Stilly, like they were made for you.
> 
> 
> 
> That's it. YOU'VE WON THE INTERNET, CONGRATULATIONS.
> 
> 
> That is to say, these are amazing. Stop making me want 130s!


 


betty.lee said:


> so perfect! so in love with them on you.




Thanks *Lola* &* betty.lee*!!!


----------



## stilly

Impulsively said:


> Gorgeous Stilly! The hot chicks are such sexy shoes. How is the sizing for those compared to So Kates?




Thanks *Impulsively*!


I go a half size up from the So Kates on all the Hot Chicks. They run a bit small in general but this new Black/Red Degrade pair seems a little bigger. See pics...


----------



## stilly

The new Black/Red Patent Degrade Hot Chick 130's heading out to dinner last night...


----------



## Impulsively

stilly said:


> The new Black/Red Patent Degrade Hot Chick 130's heading out to dinner last night...


Stilly they are just fabulous! Nothing a thin insole can't fix  Cute dress too!

FYI if any Canadians are looking for these... The CL boutique in Toronto (Holt Renfrew Yorkdale) just got them in!


----------



## baldjohn

Wow they are amazing!  Did you do much walking or  standing in them?


----------



## west of the sun

Stilly, you're on fire


----------



## stilly

Impulsively said:


> Stilly they are just fabulous! Nothing a thin insole can't fix  Cute dress too!
> 
> FYI if any Canadians are looking for these... The CL boutique in Toronto (Holt Renfrew Yorkdale) just got them in!


 


west of the sun said:


> Stilly, you're on fire


 


Thanks *Impulsively* & *west of the sun*!!!


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Wow they are amazing!  Did you do much walking or  standing in them?


 
Thanks* john*!


I wore them for about 3 hours out to dinner.
More walking than standing with a quick run to the grocery store after dinner.
I'm certainly get more used to wearing them...


----------



## stilly

*Exotic So Kates Week - Day 1 - White Python So Kates *


----------



## LavenderIce

Exotics week?  Can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## girlsnstilletos

The White Python So Kates are to die for! Can't wait to see more of your exotics  
BTW, my boyfriend thinks they are hot too


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> And then these showed up and got a quick try-on today...



Those are gorgeous!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> *Exotic So Kates Week - Day 1 - White Python So Kates *



Love the combo!


----------



## Impulsively

Ooh I just love the texture of exotic skins - it just makes those white SKs so unique Stilly! 

How fitting - I happened to just receive my pair of first pair of python SKs in the mail, and have noticed that a lot of the scales are curling. I'm seeing elsewhere on the forum that I could use DYO reptile conditioner or Bick 4... I'm curious if you do anything special to take care of them Stilly. 

Can't wait to see the rest of the week!!


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> Exotics week?  Can't wait to see the rest!


 


girlsnstilletos said:


> The White Python So Kates are to die for! Can't wait to see more of your exotics
> BTW, my boyfriend thinks they are hot too


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the combo!


 
Thanks so much *LavenderIce, girlsnstilletos* & *Lavenderduckiez*!!!
More to come...


----------



## stilly

Impulsively said:


> Ooh I just love the texture of exotic skins - it just makes those white SKs so unique Stilly!
> 
> How fitting - I happened to just receive my pair of first pair of python SKs in the mail, and have noticed that a lot of the scales are curling. I'm seeing elsewhere on the forum that I could use DYO reptile conditioner or Bick 4... I'm curious if you do anything special to take care of them Stilly.
> 
> Can't wait to see the rest of the week!!




Thanks* Impulsively*!


I've had that problem with the scales curling up on a couple pairs of my pythons. I think it happens when the skin gets dry. You can try a conditioner but I personally haven't tried it. Some of the scales will peel off on pythons...its just something you have to live with if you like the skin and its usually not very noticeable.


----------



## stilly

*Exotic So Kates Week - Day 2 - Violet Watersnake So Kates *

PS - These actually look like Pythons but its Watersnake. Watersnake is a bit more durable than Python and does not have the problems with flaking off or curling of the scales as is more common with Python. This is actually the largest scales I've seen in a Watersnake shoe. Most of my watersnakes are small scales that are fairly durable.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Another stunner! The watersnake is a gorgeous color. How fun it must be to be able to choose a 'CL of the day' from your incredible collection.....truly a candy store for grown women!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> *Exotic So Kates Week - Day 2 - Violet Watersnake So Kates *
> 
> PS - These actually look like Pythons but its Watersnake. Watersnake is a bit more durable than Python and does not have the problems with flaking off or curling of the scales as is more common with Python. This is actually the largest scales I've seen in a Watersnake shoe. Most of my watersnakes are small scales that are fairly durable.



Love the purple on you


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> *Exotic So Kates Week - Day 2 - Violet Watersnake So Kates *
> 
> PS - These actually look like Pythons but its Watersnake. Watersnake is a bit more durable than Python and does not have the problems with flaking off or curling of the scales as is more common with Python. This is actually the largest scales I've seen in a Watersnake shoe. Most of my watersnakes are small scales that are fairly durable.




Love those, the colour is to die for!!!


----------



## TheHighestHeel

OMFG! 400 pages of pure pleasure. Gorgeous!! 		 		:urock:


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> The new Black/Red Patent Degrade Hot Chick 130's heading out to dinner last night...


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> *Exotic So Kates Week - Day 2 - Violet Watersnake So Kates *
> 
> PS - These actually look like Pythons but its Watersnake. Watersnake is a bit more durable than Python and does not have the problems with flaking off or curling of the scales as is more common with Python. This is actually the largest scales I've seen in a Watersnake shoe. Most of my watersnakes are small scales that are fairly durable.





stilly said:


> *Exotic So Kates Week - Day 1 - White Python So Kates *


----------



## stilly

girlsnstilletos said:


> Another stunner! The watersnake is a gorgeous color. How fun it must be to be able to choose a 'CL of the day' from your incredible collection.....truly a candy store for grown women!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the purple on you


 


Kayapo97 said:


> Love those, the colour is to die for!!!


 


TheHighestHeel said:


> OMFG! 400 pages of pure pleasure. Gorgeous!!                  :urock:


 


shoes4ever said:


>




Thanks so much *girlsnstilletos, Lav, Kayapo, TheHighestHeel* & *shoes4ever*!!!


----------



## stilly

*Exotic So Kates Week - Day 3 - Black Crystal Python So Kates *
I went a little more conservative today for a change in pace...


----------



## Impulsively

stilly said:


> Thanks* Impulsively*!
> 
> 
> I've had that problem with the scales curling up on a couple pairs of my pythons. I think it happens when the skin gets dry. You can try a conditioner but I personally haven't tried it. Some of the scales will peel off on pythons...its just something you have to live with if you like the skin and its usually not very noticeable.


Thanks Stilly; sigh, that's what my cobbler said too, plus I live in a super dry environment.. Oh well, I'll do the best I can to maintain while I have them! 
The purple watersnake is gorgeous - I love the multi-dimension colour - I like how you paired it with a subtle print! - thanks for the comments on the durability


----------



## stilly

*Exotic So Kates Week - Day 4 - Eveque Crystal Python So Kates *


----------



## LavenderIce

I've been waiting for the eveque crystal Python!  You do not disappoint stilly.


----------



## highheeladdict

Oh my god, They`re all so pretty and special  Thank god I´m so busy at work these days... every time I take a look at your thread, I wanna run to my favourite boutique and buy a pair of Loubis


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> I've been waiting for the eveque crystal Python!  You do not disappoint stilly.


 


highheeladdict said:


> Oh my god, They`re all so pretty and special  Thank god I´m so busy at work these days... every time I take a look at your thread, I wanna run to my favourite boutique and buy a pair of Loubis




Thanks *Lav* & *highheeladdict*!!!


----------



## stilly

*Exotic So Kates Week - Day 5 - Croisade Python So Kates *
A not so Casual Friday outfit...


----------



## rcrmcweb

Wow so many &#128013;&#128013;&#128096;&#128096;


----------



## mznaterz

Stilly do you have a blog..... if not you need one


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Wow, wow, wow! All of your Exotics are stunning. The last pair is super cool, love the design. Thanks for sharing pics of your beautiful shoes, major eye candy!


----------



## stilly

rcrmcweb said:


> Wow so many &#128013;&#128013;&#128096;&#128096;


 


mznaterz said:


> Stilly do you have a blog..... if not you need one


 


girlsnstilletos said:


> Wow, wow, wow! All of your Exotics are stunning. The last pair is super cool, love the design. Thanks for sharing pics of your beautiful shoes, major eye candy!


 
Thanks so much* rcmcweb, mznaterz* & *girlsnstilletos*!!!
I don't have a blog yet but maybe someday...


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> *Exotic So Kates Week - Day 5 - Croisade Python So Kates *
> A not so Casual Friday outfit...



My favourite pair  The pattern is so gorgeous and unique. They look so great together with the grey dress. Perfect match.


----------



## Jamesthompson

Love the shoes. Major eye candy


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> And then these showed up and got a quick try-on today...


Stilly these look gorgeous on you darling perfect fit


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> *Exotic So Kates Week - Day 1 - White Python So Kates *





stilly said:


> *Exotic So Kates Week - Day 2 - Violet Watersnake So Kates *
> 
> PS - These actually look like Pythons but its Watersnake. Watersnake is a bit more durable than Python and does not have the problems with flaking off or curling of the scales as is more common with Python. This is actually the largest scales I've seen in a Watersnake shoe. Most of my watersnakes are small scales that are fairly durable.





stilly said:


> *Exotic So Kates Week - Day 3 - Black Crystal Python So Kates *
> I went a little more conservative today for a change in pace...





stilly said:


> *Exotic So Kates Week - Day 4 - Eveque Crystal Python So Kates *





stilly said:


> *Exotic So Kates Week - Day 5 - Croisade Python So Kates *
> A not so Casual Friday outfit...



Fabulous week of SK in Python! We are twins on Week 3,4,5 You have a superb, beautiful and fabulous collection of shoe!


----------



## cts900

stilly said:


> *Exotic So Kates Week - Day 5 - Croisade Python So Kates *
> A not so Casual Friday outfit...



Gorgeous!


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> My favourite pair  The pattern is so gorgeous and unique. They look so great together with the grey dress. Perfect match.


 


Jamesthompson said:


> Love the shoes. Major eye candy


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly these look gorgeous on you darling perfect fit


 


cts900 said:


> Gorgeous!




Thanks so much *highheeladdict, James, Birkin* & *cts*!!! 
Love the So Kates!


----------



## stilly

I decided to give my So Kates a little rest this weekend and instead ventured out to dinner and a movie Saturday night in these...Allenissima Maxi Fiori 130's...


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> I decided to give my So Kates a little rest this weekend and instead ventured out to dinner and a movie Saturday night in these...Allenissima Maxi Fiori 130's...



You look stunning in all you pics Stilly!  Just gorgeous!  Love the Maxi Flori!


----------



## Graw

Gorgeous!


----------



## Jamesthompson

Amazing.


----------



## annamoon

Gorgeous Stilly, nails and bag to match the summer colours of Allenissima Maxi Fiori 130's 


Don't know how you manage the 130 height so often and for so long.....I am soooo jealous!!!






stilly said:


> I decided to give my So Kates a little rest this weekend and instead ventured out to dinner and a movie Saturday night in these...Allenissima Maxi Fiori 130's...


----------



## LKBennettlover

stilly said:


> I decided to give my So Kates a little rest this weekend and instead ventured out to dinner and a movie Saturday night in these...Allenissima Maxi Fiori 130's...


 
Oh wow, those are stunning! You look fantastic and the contrast between print shoes and black dress is lovely. 


Louise


----------



## stilly

madisoncouture said:


> You look stunning in all you pics Stilly!  Just gorgeous!  Love the Maxi Flori!


 


Graw said:


> Gorgeous!


 


Jamesthompson said:


> Amazing.


 


annamoon said:


> Gorgeous Stilly, nails and bag to match the summer colours of Allenissima Maxi Fiori 130's
> 
> 
> Don't know how you manage the 130 height so often and for so long.....I am soooo jealous!!!


 


LKBennettlover said:


> Oh wow, those are stunning! You look fantastic and the contrast between print shoes and black dress is lovely.
> 
> 
> Louise




Thanks so much *madison, Graw, James, annamoon* & *LKBennettlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Love Me 120's heading out last night...


----------



## _Danielle_

Ohhh the Love Me !!!
That's a pair of my dream shoes   super hot stilly


----------



## Tuscansoul

OMG! I just found your thread, stilly.
What an amazing collection! And I have not seen all of it, yet. I will definitely come back.


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> I decided to give my So Kates a little rest this weekend and instead ventured out to dinner and a movie Saturday night in these...Allenissima Maxi Fiori 130's...





stilly said:


> Black Patent Love Me 120's heading out last night...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> I decided to give my So Kates a little rest this weekend and instead ventured out to dinner and a movie Saturday night in these...Allenissima Maxi Fiori 130's...



Love the floral print looks great on you for the summer



stilly said:


> Black Patent Love Me 120's heading out last night...



You look gorgeous as always in your high heel. Have a great Sunday


----------



## Natasha210

stilly said:


> I decided to give my So Kates a little rest this weekend and instead ventured out to dinner and a movie Saturday night in these...Allenissima Maxi Fiori 130's...



gorgeous!


----------



## RachelSteele

Stilly, your shoes are awesome, but your photos are very nice too! is your husband your personal photographer?


----------



## rdgldy

Love the love me!!!


----------



## stilly

RachelSteele said:


> Stilly, your shoes are awesome, but your photos are very nice too! is your husband your personal photographer?




Thanks *Rachel*!!!


My boyfriend isn't around most of the time to take the pics so I've learned to be self-sufficient with a digital camera with a self-timer...


----------



## stilly

_Danielle_ said:


> Ohhh the Love Me !!!
> That's a pair of my dream shoes   super hot stilly


 


Tuscansoul said:


> OMG! I just found your thread, stilly.
> What an amazing collection! And I have not seen all of it, yet. I will definitely come back.


 


shoes4ever said:


>


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Love the floral print looks great on you for the summer
> 
> 
> 
> You look gorgeous as always in your high heel. Have a great Sunday


 


Thanks *Dani, Tuscansoul, shoes4ever* & *Birkin*!!!
I'm really loving the florals this summer...


----------



## stilly

Natasha210 said:


> gorgeous!


 


rdgldy said:


> Love the love me!!!




Thanks so much *Natasha* & *rdgldy*!!!


----------



## stilly

I saw Olivia Munn wearing these and I had to get a pair.
My new Leopard Patent Front Double 120's on a chilly morning...


----------



## Impulsively

stilly said:


> I saw Olivia Munn wearing these and I had to get a pair.
> My new Leopard Patent Front Double 120's on a chilly morning...


Neat style; haven't seen them before. They kind of look like a So Kate but with a twist. Looks great on you Stilly!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> I saw Olivia Munn wearing these and I had to get a pair.
> My new Leopard Patent Front Double 120's on a chilly morning...


The leopard patent double 120s are gorgeous beyond words on you stilly. I'm having trouble understanding how the toe is designed. Can you take a close up picture of the toe area for us please dear ? Are they comfy to wear all day?


----------



## girlsnstilletos

The Leopard patent are stunning! I absolutely love the white accents/heel, a true standout!


----------



## stilly

Impulsively said:


> Neat style; haven't seen them before. They kind of look like a So Kate but with a twist. Looks great on you Stilly!


 


girlsnstilletos said:


> The Leopard patent are stunning! I absolutely love the white accents/heel, a true standout!




Thanks so much *Impulsively* & *girlsnstilletos*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> The leopard patent double 120s are gorgeous beyond words on you stilly. I'm having trouble understanding how the toe is designed. Can you take a close up picture of the toe area for us please dear ? Are they comfy to wear all day?


 
Thanks *Christina*!


See if these close-up pics help.


They're really just a pair of So Kates with the center vamp cut out and then wrapped with 2 white straps. The black toe is also a separate piece of leather. This style actually comes in a variety of colors but it took me a while to find a pair with the 120mm heel as most of the pairs I came across had the 100mm heel. 


I love leopard so how could I resist?


----------



## Tuscansoul

stilly said:


> I saw Olivia Munn wearing these and I had to get a pair.
> My new Leopard Patent Front Double 120's on a chilly morning...


These look fantastic on you.
I love the Front Double style. So elegant.
I have this exact version in the 100 heel and one in black kid with leopardino patent toe tip in the 85 heel. I get so many compliments on them.
Congrats to this great pair!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

stilly said:


> I saw Olivia Munn wearing these and I had to get a pair.
> My new Leopard Patent Front Double 120's on a chilly morning...



Omg...  I've wanted these so bad. You wear them well! They're beautiful.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Thanks *Christina*!
> 
> 
> See if these close-up pics help.
> 
> 
> They're really just a pair of So Kates with the center vamp cut out and then wrapped with 2 white straps. The black toe is also a separate piece of leather. This style actually comes in a variety of colors but it took me a while to find a pair with the 120mm heel as most of the pairs I came across had the 100mm heel.
> 
> 
> I love leopard so how could I resist?


Thanks so much for the pics stilly. Do the edges of that front opening rub on your toes or do they feel the same as in regular so kates ? Bet you get like so many more compliments with the added toe cleavage ?


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> I saw Olivia Munn wearing these and I had to get a pair.
> My new Leopard Patent Front Double 120's on a chilly morning...


Stilly this combo of front double is fierce - you look fab as always. Your coat is very chic - i soooo need to get one like it


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Thanks so much for the pics stilly. Do the edges of that front opening rub on your toes or do they feel the same as in regular so kates ? Bet you get like so many more compliments with the added toe cleavage ?




No you don't feel the edges...they're actually pretty comfy.
I have gotten a few complements on these.
I love the added toe cleavage from the cut-out!


----------



## stilly

Tuscansoul said:


> These look fantastic on you.
> I love the Front Double style. So elegant.
> I have this exact version in the 100 heel and one in black kid with leopardino patent toe tip in the 85 heel. I get so many compliments on them.
> Congrats to this great pair!


 


LouboutinHottie said:


> Omg...  I've wanted these so bad. You wear them well! They're beautiful.


 


shoes4ever said:


> Stilly this combo of front double is fierce - you look fab as always. Your coat is very chic - i soooo need to get one like it




Thanks *Tuscansoul, LouboutinHottie* & *shoes4ever*!!!


----------



## stilly

*Double CL's Day* - White Kid Pigalle Follies 120's to work...


----------



## stilly

...and Pink Pigalle Follies 120's with a floral mini heading out for an early dinner...


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> *Double CL's Day* - White Kid Pigalle Follies 120's to work...





stilly said:


> ...and Pink Pigalle Follies 120's with a floral mini heading out for an early dinner...




They're both gorgeous! I'm usually not a big fan of the color pink, but the pink pigalle follies are really cute and I love the combination with the floral mini.


----------



## Jamesthompson

Beautifully modelled Stilly ( as usual). Perfect combination with mini. Both Pigalles and SK colours suit you. 
Still wishing for a short video &#128515;


----------



## Kalos

stilly said:


> ...and Pink Pigalle Follies 120's with a floral mini heading out for an early dinner...




I love your dress, it's so pretty & it matches the shoes perfectly.


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> They're both gorgeous! I'm usually not a big fan of the color pink, but the pink pigalle follies are really cute and I love the combination with the floral mini.


 


Jamesthompson said:


> Beautifully modelled Stilly ( as usual). Perfect combination with mini. Both Pigalles and SK colours suit you.
> Still wishing for a short video &#128515;


 


Kalos said:


> I love your dress, it's so pretty & it matches the shoes perfectly.




Thanks *highheeladdict, James* & *Kalos*!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore my Nuit (Dark Navy) So Kates shopping yesterday with a little plaid dress...


----------



## Tuscansoul

stilly said:


> I wore my Nuit (Dark Navy) So Kates shopping yesterday with a little plaid dress...


I love the deep, dark night blue. It looks almost black in your pictures.
Perfectly compliments your cute plaid dress.


----------



## west of the sun

The colour on those are so subtle!! I love it! If I may, how does the colour compare to the rogue noir? I remember you mentioning that those also looked near black in the shade?


----------



## stilly

west of the sun said:


> The colour on those are so subtle!! I love it! If I may, how does the colour compare to the rogue noir? I remember you mentioning that those also looked near black in the shade?


 
Thanks *west of the sun*!


Yes the Nuits are very similar to the Rouge Noir So Kates in that the navy blue is so dark it looks like black unless you see them in full light.


----------



## stilly

Tuscansoul said:


> I love the deep, dark night blue. It looks almost black in your pictures.
> Perfectly compliments your cute plaid dress.




Thanks *Tuscansoul*!


----------



## Impulsively

stilly said:


> I wore my Nuit (Dark Navy) So Kates shopping yesterday with a little plaid dress...


Love the Nuits. They remind me of the Rouge Noirs, which I love. Subtle but more interesting than plain black.


----------



## stilly

Impulsively said:


> Love the Nuits. They remind me of the Rouge Noirs, which I love. Subtle but more interesting than plain black.


 
Thanks *Impulsively*!!!


----------



## stilly

Pigalle Patent Pollocks today...
(PS - Try to ignore the wrinkled dress...it was a long, hectic, day...)


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> Pigalle Patent Pollocks today...
> (PS - Try to ignore the wrinkled dress...it was a long, hectic, day...)



Yessss!!!! These are so amazing! Ah, I've missed this pair, haha


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> Pigalle Patent Pollocks today...
> (PS - Try to ignore the wrinkled dress...it was a long, hectic, day...)



One of my favourite Louboutins. So unique and special. The color oft the dress matches the shoes perfectly.


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Pigalle Patent Pollocks today...
> (PS - Try to ignore the wrinkled dress...it was a long, hectic, day...)


One of my favorites. Looks gorgeous!


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> Pigalle Patent Pollocks today...
> (PS - Try to ignore the wrinkled dress...it was a long, hectic, day...)



 these are amongst my favorite pairs of Pigalles, you make them look fabulous as always Stilly


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Another amazing pair, these have to be one of my faves! Love the colors and design


----------



## stilly

LolasCloset said:


> Yessss!!!! These are so amazing! Ah, I've missed this pair, haha


 


highheeladdict said:


> One of my favourite Louboutins. So unique and special. The color oft the dress matches the shoes perfectly.


 


PurseACold said:


> One of my favorites. Looks gorgeous!


 


shoes4ever said:


> these are amongst my favorite pairs of Pigalles, you make them look fabulous as always Stilly


 


girlsnstilletos said:


> Another amazing pair, these have to be one of my faves! Love the colors and design




Thanks so much *Lola, highheeladdict, PurseACold, shoes4ever* & *girlsnstilletoes*!!!


----------



## stilly

*Double CL Friday* - Titi So Kates for a half day of work...


----------



## stilly

And Titi Hot Chicks for a late lunch and a very little shopping. (The girls at White House Black Market really loved these...)


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Of course......more gorgeous CL's! Love both the So Kates and Hot Chick in the sunny yellow, very pretty! I'm sure the girls at White House Black Market also marveled at the fact you can actually walk in 130's :worthy:  I've gotten pretty good walking in my So Kates....so I'm happy about that! Hot Chicks are an entirely different level, maybe one day I'll try on a pair if I get into a boutique again.


----------



## ashlie

stilly said:


> And Titi Hot Chicks for a late lunch and a very little shopping. (The girls at White House Black Market really loved these...)




Only you can wear yellow hot chicks and look amazing in them!!! They look beautiful on you!!! [emoji16][emoji254][emoji171]


----------



## stilly

girlsnstilletos said:


> Of course......more gorgeous CL's! Love both the So Kates and Hot Chick in the sunny yellow, very pretty! I'm sure the girls at White House Black Market also marveled at the fact you can actually walk in 130's :worthy:  I've gotten pretty good walking in my So Kates....so I'm happy about that! Hot Chicks are an entirely different level, maybe one day I'll try on a pair if I get into a boutique again.




Thanks *girlsnstilletos*!
You should give the Hot Chicks a try.
They do take a while to get used to but they're really gorgeous!


----------



## stilly

ashlie said:


> Only you can wear yellow hot chicks and look amazing in them!!! They look beautiful on you!!! [emoji16][emoji254][emoji171]




Thanks *ashlie*!!!
I really love yellow ...I think I have half a dozen pairs of yellow CL's at this point...


----------



## stilly

From last night, Matte Yellow Neon So Kates...


----------



## LyndalovesShoes

Wow!  
When you get a chance...can we get a shot of your yellow family together??


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> From last night, Matte Yellow Neon So Kates...



Wow...what a bright color! I bet they glow in the dark  You look fabulous... as always...


----------



## girlsnstilletos

stilly said:


> From last night, Matte Yellow Neon So Kates...



I absolutely love the Matte Yellow Neon So Kates! I'd love wearing those and know they'd get a lot of attention

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Tuscansoul

stilly said:


> From last night, Matte Yellow Neon So Kates...


Awesome shoe! Really eye catching and look fabulous on you.
I love how they seem to glow in your close up pictures.


----------



## Tuscansoul

LyndalovesShoes said:


> Wow!
> When you get a chance...can we get a shot of your yellow family together??


I would love to see that, too.
Pretty please?


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> And Titi Hot Chicks for a late lunch and a very little shopping. (The girls at White House Black Market really loved these...)


So gorgeous Stilly!  Just love love love your collection of SKs and Hot Chicks!!!!  You always look fabulous!


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> Wow...what a bright color! I bet they glow in the dark  You look fabulous... as always...


 


girlsnstilletos said:


> I absolutely love the Matte Yellow Neon So Kates! I'd love wearing those and know they'd get a lot of attention


 


Tuscansoul said:


> Awesome shoe! Really eye catching and look fabulous on you.
> I love how they seem to glow in your close up pictures.


 


madisoncouture said:


> So gorgeous Stilly!  Just love love love your collection of SKs and Hot Chicks!!!!  You always look fabulous!




Thanks *highheeladdict, girlsnstilletos, Tuscansoul* & *madison*!!!


The neons due get some attention...and they're like wearing a safety vest when I walk in the dark!


----------



## stilly

We went to a wedding this past weekend and I landed up wearing 2 pairs of CL's. I wore the Black Lace & Suede Follies to the ceremony and dinner and then the Degrade Nude & Black So Kates for a little after wedding dancing. The Follies are a light mesh and are super comfy but have absolutely no support and are a bit delicate for dancing...not that the SK's are exactly the perfect dancing shoes...but they do match the lace & chiffon dress perfectly!


----------



## girlsnstilletos

stilly said:


> We went to a wedding this past weekend and I landed up wearing 2 pairs of CL's. I wore the Black Lace & Suede Follies to the ceremony and dinner and then the Degrade Nude & Black So Kates for a little after wedding dancing. The Follies are a light mesh and are super comfy but have absolutely no support and are a bit delicate for dancing...not that the SK's are exactly the perfect dancing shoes...but they do match the lace & chiffon dress perfectly!



I love you wore two pair of shoes to the wedding! All the women were prolly like....   The Black Lace & Suede Follies are stunning, so delicate and pretty. Of course I am in love with the Nude & Black Degrade So Kates! I always look forward to your shoes. Your dress is gorgeous, the lace & chiffon is such a beautiful combination. 



http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> We went to a wedding this past weekend and I landed up wearing 2 pairs of CL's. I wore the Black Lace & Suede Follies to the ceremony and dinner and then the Degrade Nude & Black So Kates for a little after wedding dancing. The Follies are a light mesh and are super comfy but have absolutely no support and are a bit delicate for dancing...not that the SK's are exactly the perfect dancing shoes...but they do match the lace & chiffon dress perfectly!


Ahh, I love! The lace and suede follies are so pretty, and each pair matched your dress perfectly!
I learned the hard way about how delicate CLs can be at a wedding, back in August. I wore my kid Irizas, and despite doing very little dancing, they're trashed as a result of walking on uneven pavements and stones   Protect your babies!


----------



## west of the sun

Absolutely stunning! You really know how to put an outfit together !!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> We went to a wedding this past weekend and I landed up wearing 2 pairs of CL's. I wore the Black Lace & Suede Follies to the ceremony and dinner and then the Degrade Nude & Black So Kates for a little after wedding dancing. The Follies are a light mesh and are super comfy but have absolutely no support and are a bit delicate for dancing...not that the SK's are exactly the perfect dancing shoes...but they do match the lace & chiffon dress perfectly!


 
absolutely delightful


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> And Titi Hot Chicks for a late lunch and a very little shopping. (The girls at White House Black Market really loved these...)


Hey Stilly!

I'm missed your amazing style.

The Pollocks are so much fun and think the name is just fab. 

Adore the Titi in both the SKs and the Hot Chicks (and perfect pairing with the dress). Love you in your bright yellow Lady Peeps too! Hot, hot, hot!!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> We went to a wedding this past weekend and I landed up wearing 2 pairs of CL's. I wore the Black Lace & Suede Follies to the ceremony and dinner and then the Degrade Nude & Black So Kates for a little after wedding dancing. The Follies are a light mesh and are super comfy but have absolutely no support and are a bit delicate for dancing...not that the SK's are exactly the perfect dancing shoes...but they do match the lace & chiffon dress perfectly!


I'm a bit rusty - my multi-message reply skills have failed me. :shame:

Another lesson in pure pairing perfection with the ombre look and strassed mesh follies. LOVE!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Hey Stilly!
> 
> I'm missed your amazing style.
> 
> The Pollocks are so much fun and think the name is just fab.
> 
> Adore the Titi in both the SKs and the Hot Chicks (and perfect pairing with the dress). Love you in your bright yellow Lady Peeps too! Hot, hot, hot!!


 


dmand2 said:


> I'm a bit rusty - my multi-message reply skills have failed me. :shame:
> 
> Another lesson in pure pairing perfection with the ombre look and strassed mesh follies. LOVE!




Thanks so much *dmand*!!!
Nice to see you back!!!


----------



## stilly

girlsnstilletos said:


> I love you wore two pair of shoes to the wedding! All the women were prolly like....   The Black Lace & Suede Follies are stunning, so delicate and pretty. Of course I am in love with the Nude & Black Degrade So Kates! I always look forward to your shoes. Your dress is gorgeous, the lace & chiffon is such a beautiful combination.


 


LolasCloset said:


> Ahh, I love! The lace and suede follies are so pretty, and each pair matched your dress perfectly!
> I learned the hard way about how delicate CLs can be at a wedding, back in August. I wore my kid Irizas, and despite doing very little dancing, they're trashed as a result of walking on uneven pavements and stones   Protect your babies!


 


west of the sun said:


> Absolutely stunning! You really know how to put an outfit together !!


 


Kayapo97 said:


> absolutely delightful


 
Thanks *girlsnstilletos, Lola, west of the sun* & *Kayapo*!
I love weddings since they're the perfect occasion for wearing CL's!!!


----------



## MvGalloway

Stilly are you going to purchase the Fetish? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Photo Loboutinworld Instagram


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Thanks *girlsnstilletos, Lola, west of the sun* & *Kayapo*!
> I love weddings since they're the perfect occasion for wearing CL's!!!


Thanks Stilly. 

Personally, I think ANY occasion is the perfect occasion for Loubis.


----------



## stilly

MvGalloway said:


> Stilly are you going to purchase the Fetish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124271
> 
> 
> Photo Loboutinworld Instagram




I've only seen these in Nude not Black yet...Maybe...


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Thanks Stilly.
> 
> Personally, I think ANY occasion is the perfect occasion for Loubis.




I couldn't agree more *dmand*!!!


----------



## stilly

LyndalovesShoes said:


> Wow!
> When you get a chance...can we get a shot of your yellow family together??


 


Tuscansoul said:


> I would love to see that, too.
> Pretty please?


 
Here is my little family of Yellow CL's...with Yellow also known as Canari, Titi and Mimosa in Louboutin-speak. I would have sworn I had 6 pairs but I could only round-up 5.

From back left: Titi Patent Hot Chick 130's, Canari Patent Lady Peep 160's, Canari Patent Flo 120's. 

Front Left to right: Titi Patent So Kate 120's, Mimosa Patent Pigalle 120's


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, my new Black/Red Miss Rigidaine 120's. I love some of these more unusual and quirky styles. I lucked out and found this pair on eBay...


----------



## Dego

stilly said:


> I've only seen these in Nude not Black yet...Maybe...



And the retail version is "only" 120mm, not 130 as in all promo pictures..


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Stilly, your yellow CL collection is FAB! Thanks for posting them. The Miss Rigidaine's are unique and sexy too! Love your skirt, too cute on you


----------



## LyndalovesShoes

stilly said:


> Here is my little family of Yellow CL's...with Yellow also known as Canari, Titi and Mimosa in Louboutin-speak. I would have sworn I had 6 pairs but I could only round-up 5.
> 
> From back left: Titi Patent Hot Chick 130's, Canari Patent Lady Peep 160's, Canari Patent Flo 120's.
> 
> Front Left to right: Titi Patent So Kate 120's, Mimosa Patent Pigalle 120's



So beautiful!  Yellow is my favorite color. I can only hope that he releases a yellow Pigalle 100 as that is the only shoe I can walk in!!  Lovely collection !


----------



## Impulsively

stilly said:


> From yesterday, my new Black/Red Miss Rigidaine 120's. I love some of these more unusual and quirky styles. I lucked out and found this pair on eBay...


Ooh I've never seen this style before; what a pretty shoe! Is that gilded in gold along the side of the sole? Nice yellow collection, too


----------



## LavenderIce

Fantastic yellow family *stilly*!  Maybe your sixth yellow pair was one in the shade of Epi d'Or?  It came in the Pigalle and Iriza 120?  It was a deeper shade of yellow compared to Titi, Mimosa, etc.

Love the Miss Rigidaine!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *dmand*!!!
> Nice to see you back!!!





stilly said:


> Thanks *girlsnstilletos, Lola, west of the sun* & *Kayapo*!
> I love weddings since they're the perfect occasion for wearing CL's!!!





stilly said:


> I've only seen these in Nude not Black yet...Maybe...



I was swooning by the name alone and the campaign pics, but when I saw the nude version on the website...ewww. If anyone can rock them like the campaign images, it's you Stilly, so we wait with breath baited! 



stilly said:


> I couldn't agree more *dmand*!!!







stilly said:


> Here is my little family of Yellow CL's...with Yellow also known as Canari, Titi and Mimosa in Louboutin-speak. I would have sworn I had 6 pairs but I could only round-up 5.
> 
> From back left: Titi Patent Hot Chick 130's, Canari Patent Lady Peep 160's, Canari Patent Flo 120's.
> 
> Front Left to right: Titi Patent So Kate 120's, Mimosa Patent Pigalle 120's



What a gorgeous ray of sunshine!! Happy days. 



stilly said:


> From yesterday, my new Black/Red Miss Rigidaine 120's. I love some of these more unusual and quirky styles. I lucked out and found this pair on eBay...



LOVE!!  Instantly wanted to go to buy...then saw eBay purchase.  Another to add to the wishlist...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> I saw Olivia Munn wearing these and I had to get a pair.
> My new Leopard Patent Front Double 120's on a chilly morning...



Fabulous pair for the fall love the leopard print



stilly said:


> *Double CL's Day* - White Kid Pigalle Follies 120's to work...



Gorgeous white pigalle follies and you wear it very well



stilly said:


> ...and Pink Pigalle Follies 120's with a floral mini heading out for an early dinner...



Love the beautiful pink pigalle so stunning with your outfit


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> I wore my Nuit (Dark Navy) So Kates shopping yesterday with a little plaid dress...



Love the navy blue perfect with your outfit



stilly said:


> Pigalle Patent Pollocks today...
> (PS - Try to ignore the wrinkled dress...it was a long, hectic, day...)



This is an oldie but looks stunning on you always fabulous my friend



stilly said:


> And Titi Hot Chicks for a late lunch and a very little shopping. (The girls at White House Black Market really loved these...)



Perfect yellow for the summer Hot Chick looks amazing on you



stilly said:


> From last night, Matte Yellow Neon So Kates...



Love the neon color, twins but mine in hot pink


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> We went to a wedding this past weekend and I landed up wearing 2 pairs of CL's. I wore the Black Lace & Suede Follies to the ceremony and dinner and then the Degrade Nude & Black So Kates for a little after wedding dancing. The Follies are a light mesh and are super comfy but have absolutely no support and are a bit delicate for dancing...not that the SK's are exactly the perfect dancing shoes...but they do match the lace & chiffon dress perfectly!



Hope you had an amazing time at the wedding. Love the SK nude and black thinking about adding those to my collection



stilly said:


> Here is my little family of Yellow CL's...with Yellow also known as Canari, Titi and Mimosa in Louboutin-speak. I would have sworn I had 6 pairs but I could only round-up 5.
> 
> From back left: Titi Patent Hot Chick 130's, Canari Patent Lady Peep 160's, Canari Patent Flo 120's.
> 
> Front Left to right: Titi Patent So Kate 120's, Mimosa Patent Pigalle 120's



Wow! That a great collection of yellow pumps in a variety of styles



stilly said:


> From yesterday, my new Black/Red Miss Rigidaine 120's. I love some of these more unusual and quirky styles. I lucked out and found this pair on eBay...



Beautiful pumps looks gorgeous on you


----------



## madisoncouture

Love your yellow collection and the Rigidaine!  Gorgeous on you!


----------



## Tuscansoul

stilly said:


> Here is my little family of Yellow CL's...with Yellow also known as Canari, Titi and Mimosa in Louboutin-speak. I would have sworn I had 6 pairs but I could only round-up 5.
> 
> From back left: Titi Patent Hot Chick 130's, Canari Patent Lady Peep 160's, Canari Patent Flo 120's.
> 
> Front Left to right: Titi Patent So Kate 120's, Mimosa Patent Pigalle 120's


Ahhhh! It's like the sun suddenly came out on a cloudy day. 
What a delight! Yellow is such a happy color.
I'd kill for the Canari yellow Flo 120. 
Thank you so much for posting pictures!


----------



## stilly

Impulsively said:


> Ooh I've never seen this style before; what a pretty shoe! Is that gilded in gold along the side of the sole? Nice yellow collection, too




*Thanks Impulsively*!


Very observant...I didn't even notice the gold edge until I looked at the pics and the shoes again. That is a nice touch...


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> Fantastic yellow family *stilly*!  Maybe your sixth yellow pair was one in the shade of Epi d'Or?  It came in the Pigalle and Iriza 120?  It was a deeper shade of yellow compared to Titi, Mimosa, etc.
> 
> Love the Miss Rigidaine!


 


Thanks* Lav*! I've been looking for a pair of Iriza 120's in that color but no luck so far...


----------



## stilly

girlsnstilletos said:


> Stilly, your yellow CL collection is FAB! Thanks for posting them. The Miss Rigidaine's are unique and sexy too! Love your skirt, too cute on you


 


LyndalovesShoes said:


> So beautiful!  Yellow is my favorite color. I can only hope that he releases a yellow Pigalle 100 as that is the only shoe I can walk in!!  Lovely collection !


 


dmand2 said:


> I was swooning by the name alone and the campaign pics, but when I saw the nude version on the website...ewww. If anyone can rock them like the campaign images, it's you Stilly, so we wait with breath baited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous ray of sunshine!! Happy days.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE!!  Instantly wanted to go to buy...then saw eBay purchase.  Another to add to the wishlist...


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Love the navy blue perfect with your outfit
> 
> 
> 
> This is an oldie but looks stunning on you always fabulous my friend
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect yellow for the summer Hot Chick looks amazing on you
> 
> 
> 
> Love the neon color, twins but mine in hot pink






Thanks so much *girlsnstilletoes, Lynda, dmand* & *Birkin*!!!


----------



## stilly

madisoncouture said:


> Love your yellow collection and the Rigidaine!  Gorgeous on you!


 


Tuscansoul said:


> Ahhhh! It's like the sun suddenly came out on a cloudy day.
> What a delight! Yellow is such a happy color.
> I'd kill for the Canari yellow Flo 120.
> Thank you so much for posting pictures!


 

Thanks *madison* & *Tuscansoul*!


I thought about doing a week of wearing all the Yellows but I'm not sure anyone could bear that...


----------



## stilly

Here are my new Silver Kristali 120 Antispecchio/Suedes. I can't really find the suede in these but I love the laser cut-outs and I was looking to add another pair of Silvers to my collection and these were a little different. I also got them in Black...more to come...


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Seriously loving the Silver Kristali 120's! How do they compare to the So Kate fit, almost the same or no? They have them at Saks near me. The black will be nice too! The silver is such a stand-out, amazing.


----------



## Jamesthompson

Wow. Nice detail on the silver kristali 120. And you wear them so well.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Thanks *madison* & *Tuscansoul*!
> 
> 
> I thought about doing a week of wearing all the Yellows but I'm not sure anyone could bear that...



Not only could we handle it, I'm sure it would make everyone's week! 



stilly said:


> Here are my new Silver Kristali 120 Antispecchio/Suedes. I can't really find the suede in these but I love the laser cut-outs and I was looking to add another pair of Silvers to my collection and these were a little different. I also got them in Black...more to come...



Wow, I ADORE these! Fabulous, modern, intricate detail. These are no average silver shoes.  On to the wishlist... I'd be interested to see how they look in black.


----------



## sally.m

stilly said:


> We went to a wedding this past weekend and I landed up wearing 2 pairs of CL's. I wore the Black Lace & Suede Follies to the ceremony and dinner and then the Degrade Nude & Black So Kates for a little after wedding dancing. The Follies are a light mesh and are super comfy but have absolutely no support and are a bit delicate for dancing...not that the SK's are exactly the perfect dancing shoes...but they do match the lace & chiffon dress perfectly!



YOU DANCED IN THE SO KATES?!?!?!?!?!?! Stilly, You are a legend!!!!!!!!.:worthy:


----------



## Dego

stilly said:


> Here are my new Silver Kristali 120 Antispecchio/Suedes. I can't really find the suede in these but I love the laser cut-outs and I was looking to add another pair of Silvers to my collection and these were a little different. I also got them in Black...more to come...



Those are very nice, but aren't they basically So Kates with a different texture to the material?


----------



## stilly

girlsnstilletos said:


> Seriously loving the Silver Kristali 120's! How do they compare to the So Kate fit, almost the same or no? They have them at Saks near me. The black will be nice too! The silver is such a stand-out, amazing.


 


Dego said:


> Those are very nice, but aren't they basically So Kates with a different texture to the material?




Yes these are just So Kates with a laser cut-out design and a bit of suede. They're a little different than your average So Kates though...


----------



## stilly

Jamesthompson said:


> Wow. Nice detail on the silver kristali 120. And you wear them so well.


 


dmand2 said:


> Not only could we handle it, I'm sure it would make everyone's week!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I ADORE these! Fabulous, modern, intricate detail. These are no average silver shoes.  On to the wishlist... I'd be interested to see how they look in black.




Thanks *James* & *dmand*!!!


----------



## stilly

sally.m said:


> YOU DANCED IN THE SO KATES?!?!?!?!?!?! Stilly, You are a legend!!!!!!!!.:worthy:


 

Thanks *sally*!


I've worn both So Kates and Pigalles to a number of wedding receptions over the years and have danced at all of them. I did kick them off and go barefoot for a while however...


----------



## stilly

Mimosa Piggie 120's today...


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> Mimosa Piggie 120's today...



They're so pretty,i love the color. Like sunshine   It's raining nonstop since yesterday, so your pics brighten my day


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Mimosa Piggie 120's today...


Such beautiful shoes and, as always, a lovely pairing with your floral dress. A great end to the week!


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> They're so pretty,i love the color. Like sunshine   It's raining nonstop since yesterday, so your pics brighten my day


 


dmand2 said:


> Such beautiful shoes and, as always, a lovely pairing with your floral dress. A great end to the week!




Thanks *highheeladdict* & *dmand*!


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> Here are my new Silver Kristali 120 Antispecchio/Suedes. I can't really find the suede in these but I love the laser cut-outs and I was looking to add another pair of Silvers to my collection and these were a little different. I also got them in Black...more to come...


Love love love 'em Stilly


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Here are my new Silver Kristali 120 Antispecchio/Suedes. I can't really find the suede in these but I love the laser cut-outs and I was looking to add another pair of Silvers to my collection and these were a little different. I also got them in Black...more to come...



This is a great addition to your fabulous collection and the design is superb love it very much. 



stilly said:


> Mimosa Piggie 120's today...



Beautiful dress and perfect with pigalle in yellow.


----------



## stilly

shoes4ever said:


> Love love love 'em Stilly


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> This is a great addition to your fabulous collection and the design is superb love it very much.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful dress and perfect with pigalle in yellow.






Thanks so much *shoes4ever* & *Birkin*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Black Patent/Suede Kristali 120's heading out Saturday night...


----------



## stilly

Black Kid SK's with a charcoal tee shirt dress for the early morning grocery run today...


----------



## hellomashimaro

Gorgeous collection!!

Stilly, I'm wondering if you can tell me which pointy loubs have the least amount of toe cleavage? I'm eyeing the pigalle Plato but want to make sure they're not overly cleavagey.

Keep the pics coming 

And another question- do you take the same size in the So Kate's and MBB?


----------



## stilly

hellomashimaro said:


> Gorgeous collection!!
> 
> Stilly, I'm wondering if you can tell me which pointy loubs have the least amount of toe cleavage? I'm eyeing the pigalle Plato but want to make sure they're not overly cleavagey.
> 
> Keep the pics coming
> 
> And another question- do you take the same size in the So Kate's and MBB?


 

Thanks *hellomashimaro*!


I love the toe cleavage so I'm probably not the person to ask that question to. Most of the CL pointed pumps have lots of toe cleavage...its one of the selling points of the shoes.


I'd suggest you ask this question in a new thread and see what the other ladies say.


----------



## stilly

Miss Rigidaines


----------



## highheeladdict

Dego said:


> And the retail version is "only" 120mm, not 130 as in all promo pictures..



Here they are in 130:
http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/de_en/shop/women/fetish-shiny-calf.html


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> My new Black Patent/Suede Kristali 120's heading out Saturday night...



Love these Stilly, but have to say I prefer them in the silver. Those just popped! 



stilly said:


> Black Kid SK's with a charcoal tee shirt dress for the early morning grocery run today...



You always make this classic look work perfectly. 



stilly said:


> Miss Rigidaines



Adore these. So much fun!!


----------



## betty.lee

MvGalloway said:


> Stilly are you going to purchase the Fetish?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124271
> 
> 
> Photo Loboutinworld Instagram



I love these! 



stilly said:


> I've only seen these in Nude not Black yet...Maybe...



I'm definitely getting them in black but I'm too scared to order from the boutique and be stuck with them if they don't fit.  Especially since the smallest is 35 and I wear a 34.5 in so Kate's but who knows. 



highheeladdict said:


> Here they are in 130:
> 
> http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/de_en/shop/women/fetish-shiny-calf.html




I don't think they are available for order in the US, they had them at the trunk shoe in black at neimans and I don't think they were 130.


----------



## MBB Fan

stilly said:


> Miss Rigidaines



Thank you so much! You should really keep that picture size.  Your inbox is full. Just to mention.


----------



## Natasha210

Lovely shoes as per normal stilly!!! &#128525;
I just don't know how you do it wearing 120mm so often and i assume long periods of time! I die after 2 hours of wearing with more time sitting than walking and then my foot won't take the same shoes the following day! Haha so so sad


----------



## highheeladdict

Natasha210 said:


> Lovely shoes as per normal stilly!!! &#128525;
> I just don't know how you do it wearing 120mm so often and i assume long periods of time! I die after 2 hours of wearing with more time sitting than walking and then my foot won't take the same shoes the following day! Haha so so sad



I think, that`s stilly`s secret... she wears them everyday and her feet/legs are used to it by now. You just have to bear the pain the heels cause at the beginning and then you get used to wearing high heels... 
 I used to wear high heels at my old job everyday and it wasn`t a problem, but now, it`s a bit more difficult to me the first steps I take in my heels, but after a few minutes, everything is back to normal.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> My new Black Patent/Suede Kristali 120's heading out Saturday night...



Love these and the design is stunning great style



stilly said:


> Black Kid SK's with a charcoal tee shirt dress for the early morning grocery run today...



You can never go wrong with SK classic



stilly said:


> Miss Rigidaines



Fabulous pair so beautiful with your outfit



stilly said:


> Mimosa Piggie 120's today...



Love the bright color pigalle looks gorgeous on you


----------



## stilly

Natasha210 said:


> Lovely shoes as per normal stilly!!! &#128525;
> I just don't know how you do it wearing 120mm so often and i assume long periods of time! I die after 2 hours of wearing with more time sitting than walking and then my foot won't take the same shoes the following day! Haha so so sad


 


highheeladdict said:


> I think, that`s stilly`s secret... she wears them everyday and her feet/legs are used to it by now. You just have to bear the pain the heels cause at the beginning and then you get used to wearing high heels...
> I used to wear high heels at my old job everyday and it wasn`t a problem, but now, it`s a bit more difficult to me the first steps I take in my heels, but after a few minutes, everything is back to normal.




Thanks *Natasha*!


*highheladdict* is exactly right that I've been wearing CL's almost daily for a few years now. I wear other high heels as well but mostly CL's and usually Pigalle 120's and more recently So Kates 120's. 

You certainly get used to wearing them after a while. It was difficult and painful early on but I stuck with it and now its routine. I do work in a professional desk job however so most of my day is sitting at a desk rather than standing. I do walk a fair amount in a given day however.


Like I tell everyone, if you wear them enough and you practice (and can bear some pain and breaking in the shoes) it becomes much easier to wear 120mm heels regularly.


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> Here they are in 130:
> http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/de_en/shop/women/fetish-shiny-calf.html[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I do like these. Are they only for Europe? I might see if one of the US boutiques might be able to track down a pair for me.
> 
> 
> It also looks like the German CL site has some unique pairs I've never seen in the US...


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Love these Stilly, but have to say I prefer them in the silver. Those just popped!
> 
> 
> 
> You always make this classic look work perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> Adore these. So much fun!!


 


MBB Fan said:


> Thank you so much! You should really keep that picture size.  Your inbox is full. Just to mention.


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Love these and the design is stunning great style
> 
> 
> 
> You can never go wrong with SK classic
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous pair so beautiful with your outfit
> 
> 
> 
> Love the bright color pigalle looks gorgeous on you






Thanks so much *dmand, MBB* & *Birkin*!!!


----------



## stilly

Gris (Light Gray) So Kates today...


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Gris (Light Gray) So Kates today...


Loubi so needs to hire you to sell their products. I was offered these and passed since the online photos were so blah, but seeing them on you - remorse. You have a similar skin tone to me and I really like how this works and the versatility. Another winner!


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> highheeladdict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are in 130:
> http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/de_en/shop/women/fetish-shiny-calf.html[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I do like these. Are they only for Europe? I might see if one of the US boutiques might be able to track down a pair for me.
> 
> 
> It also looks like the German CL site has some unique pairs I've never seen in the US...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should definitely try to track them down. these are going to look amazing on you. my SA at South coast said they were only getting the 120 which is what I'm going to get. there's no way I can handle the 130. hehe.
Click to expand...


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Loubi so needs to hire you to sell their products. I was offered these and passed since the online photos were so blah, but seeing them on you - remorse. You have a similar skin tone to me and I really like how this works and the versatility. Another winner!




Thanks *dmand*!


I couldn't find a pair anywhere and then lucked out finding a pair on eBay.
The gray is great for all the black and gray outfits I wear.


----------



## stilly

White Patent So Kates with a Blue & White Dress to brighten up a Monday. I really love these in white...


----------



## girlsnstilletos

The Gris & White So Kate's are fab colors! Just when I think there couldn't be anything that could top what you've shown already, you prove me wrong


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> White Patent So Kates with a Blue & White Dress to brighten up a Monday. I really love these in white...


Stilly - I think white is your color. It really shows off those great legs. Could you do us all a big favor and show some close ups behind the heels ? I'm dying to see what that looks like with those delicious red soles showing off the oh-so-slim so kate or hot chick spike heels.


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Thanks *John*!
> I wore them out to dinner Friday night.
> These are actually by far the most comfortable of the 130mm CL's I own.
> They're actually a little big so they don't crush my toes like the Hot Chicks.



How would you rate the sizing of Senora?  Down .5 from Hot Chick?

I'm lusting after the Senora, but they're all sold out..bummer.

I finally found the perfect size for Hot Chick, just got them in.  My 1st pair were initially too tight.  But, after wearing/stretching, they're OK


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> How would you rate the sizing of Senora?  Down .5 from Hot Chick?
> 
> I'm lusting after the Senora, but they're all sold out..bummer.
> 
> I finally found the perfect size for Hot Chick, just got them in.  My 1st pair were initially too tight.  But, after wearing/stretching, they're OK




Yes *gigs* 0.5 down from the Hot Chicks for the Senoras. I actually got them the same size but mine are a little big. Did you send an email to the CL website customer service to see if they could track you down a pair? That's what I did and one of the boutiques contacted me with my size the next day.


----------



## stilly

Here is one of the pairs of So Kates that didn't make the cut and I returned. The pattern just creeped me out a little to much...


----------



## stilly

I love python and I love blue so how could I resist these?
Blue/Silver Python Metal So Kates...


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> I love python and I love blue so how could I resist these?
> Blue/Silver Python Metal So Kates...



They`re gorgeous! absolutely stunning  Love your outfit, too!


----------



## fashion_victim9

stilly said:


> I love python and I love blue so how could I resist these?
> Blue/Silver Python Metal So Kates...



they look AMAZING!


----------



## misht

Stilly I have these as well, I think they're lovely. They were one of the pairs I got signed last week by Mr Louboutin at the shoe signing


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Thanks *dmand*!
> 
> 
> I couldn't find a pair anywhere and then lucked out finding a pair on eBay.
> The gray is great for all the black and gray outfits I wear.



I can now totally see their versatility and am kicking myself...sadly with a different pair of shoes. 



stilly said:


> White Patent So Kates with a Blue & White Dress to brighten up a Monday. I really love these in white...



Stunning - the white patent just pops! 



stilly said:


> Here is one of the pairs of So Kates that didn't make the cut and I returned. The pattern just creeped me out a little to much...



Yeah, I have to agree. The hands all over them I found quite off-putting and if you can't pull them off, NO ONE can!!

Someone asked previously, but I must have missed your response. Are you going to be buying the Fetish and, if so, the nude or black? I am so on the fence about these. I was sold on the same alone () and then by the campaign, but the stock photos of the shoes in isolation have left me blah...



stilly said:


> I love python and I love blue so how could I resist these?
> Blue/Silver Python Metal So Kates...



Adore these Stilly, and the pairing with the metallic blue skirt - stunning!  Are these the same as Crystal Python So Kates or is Metal Python a different variety? Either way, LOVE. 



misht said:


> Stilly I have these as well, I think they're lovely. They were one of the pairs I got signed last week by Mr Louboutin at the shoe signing



Wow, misht, what a precious memento to treasure for life!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Another new addition...Black Optic Nappa Mosaic So Kates. I've worn these quite a bit over the last month and they're are a nice alternative from my well worn Black Kid SK's which need a little rest...


Hi Stilly

I've got a great chance to buy these for a good price in my size. Yay or nay?? Your advice is of course, gospel.  THANKS!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Hi Stilly
> 
> I've got a great chance to buy these for a good price in my size. Yay or nay?? Your advice is of course, gospel.  THANKS!




I love mine so I'd say Yay!
I find them a nice alternative to the basic black pump!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> I can now totally see their versatility and am kicking myself...sadly with a different pair of shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning - the white patent just pops!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have to agree. The hands all over them I found quite off-putting and if you can't pull them off, NO ONE can!!
> 
> Someone asked previously, but I must have missed your response. Are you going to be buying the Fetish and, if so, the nude or black? I am so on the fence about these. I was sold on the same alone () and then by the campaign, but the stock photos of the shoes in isolation have left me blah...
> 
> 
> 
> Adore these Stilly, and the pairing with the metallic blue skirt - stunning!  Are these the same as Crystal Python So Kates or is Metal Python a different variety? Either way, LOVE.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, misht, what a precious memento to treasure for life!




Thanks *dmand*!


I decided to hold off on the Fetish until I can find them in the 130mm heel. I've only seen the 120mm in the US thus far.


The Metal Python are the same as the Crystal Pythons except they have the bicolor blue/silver dye. I wear blue a lot so I had to have them.


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> They`re gorgeous! absolutely stunning  Love your outfit, too!


 


fashion_victim9 said:


> they look AMAZING!


 
Thanks *highheeladdict* &* fashion_victim9*!!!


----------



## stilly

misht said:


> Stilly I have these as well, I think they're lovely. They were one of the pairs I got signed last week by Mr Louboutin at the shoe signing




Those look gorgeous on you *misht* and they're signed by the great man himself! 
Maybe someday he'll sign a pair for me...


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> Thanks *dmand*!
> 
> 
> I decided to hold off on the Fetish until I can find them in the 130mm heel. I've only seen the 120mm in the US thus far.
> 
> 
> The Metal Python are the same as the Crystal Pythons except they have the bicolor blue/silver dye. I wear blue a lot so I had to have them.



That's a pic Form the Dallas boutique. It's the Fetish 130. Maybe you can get them there.


----------



## highheeladdict

Some more information


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> Some more information




Now you've teased me...do I go for the black or the nude?
I'm trying to resist as I've bought way too many pairs of CL's the last few weeks...


----------



## Loubspassion

misht said:


> Stilly I have these as well, I think they're lovely. They were one of the pairs I got signed last week by Mr Louboutin at the shoe signing



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Loubspassion

stilly said:


> Now you've teased me...do I go for the black or the nude?
> I'm trying to resist as I've bought way too many pairs of CL's the last few weeks...



I can see nude for you. Immediately thought of you when I first saw these. Pretty...


----------



## Loubspassion

stilly said:


> I love python and I love blue so how could I resist these?
> Blue/Silver Python Metal So Kates...



Omg!! Love these. What a gorgeous combo. Your skirt is so pretty. Great outfit worn perfectly.!!


----------



## DeMiau

stilly said:


> Now you've teased me...do I go for the black or the nude?
> I'm trying to resist as I've bought way too many pairs of CL's the last few weeks...



These will be sold out soon......NOW or NEVER.

Merci Allen almost sold out in Europe.

Would go for nude in this case.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Yes *gigs* 0.5 down from the Hot Chicks for the Senoras. I actually got them the same size but mine are a little big. Did you send an email to the CL website customer service to see if they could track you down a pair? That's what I did and one of the boutiques contacted me with my size the next day.



Well of course they did Stilly - they have a whole line and personal SA dedicated to you I'm sure! 

I never secured the Hot Chick after receiving very poor advice from an SA who told me to 1/2 size down! I wear a 40 in my 120 So Kates and there was no chance I could even get my feet into the 39.5 Hot Chick. Of course everything sold out almost immediately so I missed out despite being one of the first (and only) to order in Australia.  I imagine I need a 40.5 at least; perhaps a 41. Is that consistent with others' experiences?



stilly said:


> I love mine so I'd say Yay!
> I find them a nice alternative to the basic black pump!



Stilly, one minute after reading your post, I placed my order. They will be arriving next week so be sure to look out for mod shots on the new shoe purchases thread. 

I actually really have to thank you (even if my accountant might have a very different view!). Prior to discovering your thread, I had an interest in Louboutin (who wouldn't?), but your incredible taste and styling has really inspired me and made my love of the brand grow exponentially. I now am fortunate enough to have a very sizable collection - obviously growing daily - and just want to take a mushy moment to share with you my immense gratitude. 



stilly said:


> Those look gorgeous on you *misht* and they're signed by the great man himself!
> Maybe someday he'll sign a pair for me...



I wouldn't be surprised one bit if he releases The 'Stilly'. 


stilly said:


> Thanks *dmand*!
> 
> 
> I decided to hold off on the Fetish until I can find them in the 130mm heel. I've only seen the 120mm in the US thus far.
> 
> 
> The Metal Python are the same as the Crystal Pythons except they have the bicolor blue/silver dye. I wear blue a lot so I had to have them.






highheeladdict said:


> Some more information





stilly said:


> Now you've teased me...do I go for the black or the nude?
> I'm trying to resist as I've bought way too many pairs of CL's the last few weeks...



I thought the 130 was a myth, but I'm sold now! I'm going nude - prefer the gold hardware and think the black will be too harsh in this style especially with my pale skin (I'd suggest same for you, Stilly IMO).

I got so excited highheeladdict, and thank you for sharing the info , that I just flicked off an email to the boutique to try to inquire about buying these, but it bounced back. I'll do some googling to ensure the email address is accurate. Oooh, can't wait - I feel these are going to be a special pair...


----------



## dmand2

highheeladdict said:


> Some more information


This is the correct email: dallas.txboutique@christianlouboutin.fr. Request sent!

Good luck all!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Gris (Light Gray) So Kates today...



Very pretty SK...I haven't seen too many grey for CL so this is a change of color and perfect with your outfit



stilly said:


> White Patent So Kates with a Blue & White Dress to brighten up a Monday. I really love these in white...



Love the white SK looks beautiful with your outfit



stilly said:


> Here is one of the pairs of So Kates that didn't make the cut and I returned. The pattern just creeped me out a little to much...



Lol..I had preorder these but return them myself



stilly said:


> I love python and I love blue so how could I resist these?
> Blue/Silver Python Metal So Kates...



I love this print gorgeous Python you are tempting me with these


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> Now you've teased me...do I go for the black or the nude?
> I'm trying to resist as I've bought way too many pairs of CL's the last few weeks...





dmand2 said:


> I got so excited highheeladdict, and thank you for sharing the info , that I just flicked off an email to the boutique to try to inquire about buying these, but it bounced back. I'll do some googling to ensure the email address is accurate. Oooh, can't wait - I feel these are going to be a special pair...



Glad I could help  I think the Fetish is a very pretty shoe, even my boyfriend likes them and he is not a fan of very high heels like the Hot Chicks or Senora. I´d buy them for myself if only I´d be able to walk in them


----------



## dmand2

dmand2 said:


> Well of course they did Stilly - they have a whole line and personal SA dedicated to you I'm sure!
> 
> I never secured the Hot Chick after receiving very poor advice from an SA who told me to 1/2 size down! I wear a 40 in my 120 So Kates and there was no chance I could even get my feet into the 39.5 Hot Chick. Of course everything sold out almost immediately so I missed out despite being one of the first (and only) to order in Australia.  I imagine I need a 40.5 at least; perhaps a 41. Is that consistent with others' experiences?





highheeladdict said:


> Glad I could help  I think the Fetish is a very pretty shoe, even my boyfriend likes them and he is not a fan of very high heels like the Hot Chicks or Senora. I´d buy them for myself if only I´d be able to walk in them



So I had an incredible stroke of luck today with my HK SA advising me that she has both the nude Fetish AND the Hot Chick available!!!  Now, there are some glitches as she's told me the nude Fetish has only been released in the 120 and the black in the 130. I forwarded her the info you provided highheeladdict and am crossing fingers and toes she can somehow secure the 130 for me. 

Then there's the question of the correct sizing for me in the Hot Chick. She believes 40.5 is correct and that's the largest they have available, but I am unsure (and where I live there is no prospect of trying these on etc). I've set out the full details of all of this in a new thread I started: SEEKING ADVICE ON MY EVER EXPANDING COLLECTION, so if anyone can provide feedback there (as I don't want to hijack Stilly's thread), I'd really be over the moon as I obviously need to act fast as, like DeMiau put it, these will disappear quickly. Highheeladdict, I promise if I secure these, I'll wear the 130s for you so you can live vicariously through me.  Thanks in advance all!!


----------



## Rockpup

Stilly: Thanks for your sharing of your collection. I am curious, since you might know, how do the Italian Heels size compared to So Kates?


----------



## stilly

Loubspassion said:


> Omg!! Love these. What a gorgeous combo. Your skirt is so pretty. Great outfit worn perfectly.!!


 


Thanks so much* Loubspassion*!!!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Well of course they did Stilly - they have a whole line and personal SA dedicated to you I'm sure!
> 
> I never secured the Hot Chick after receiving very poor advice from an SA who told me to 1/2 size down! I wear a 40 in my 120 So Kates and there was no chance I could even get my feet into the 39.5 Hot Chick. Of course everything sold out almost immediately so I missed out despite being one of the first (and only) to order in Australia.  I imagine I need a 40.5 at least; perhaps a 41. Is that consistent with others' experiences?
> 
> 
> 
> Stilly, one minute after reading your post, I placed my order. They will be arriving next week so be sure to look out for mod shots on the new shoe purchases thread.
> 
> I actually really have to thank you (even if my accountant might have a very different view!). Prior to discovering your thread, I had an interest in Louboutin (who wouldn't?), but your incredible taste and styling has really inspired me and made my love of the brand grow exponentially. I now am fortunate enough to have a very sizable collection - obviously growing daily - and just want to take a mushy moment to share with you my immense gratitude.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised one bit if he releases The 'Stilly'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the 130 was a myth, but I'm sold now! I'm going nude - prefer the gold hardware and think the black will be too harsh in this style especially with my pale skin (I'd suggest same for you, Stilly IMO).
> 
> I got so excited highheeladdict, and thank you for sharing the info , that I just flicked off an email to the boutique to try to inquire about buying these, but it bounced back. I'll do some googling to ensure the email address is accurate. Oooh, can't wait - I feel these are going to be a special pair...




Thanks *dmand*! You're so sweet...


I'd go up to at least to a 40.5 on the Hot Chicks. I went up a half size from my So Kate size.


----------



## stilly

Loubspassion said:


> I can see nude for you. Immediately thought of you when I first saw these. Pretty...


 


highheeladdict said:


> Some more information


 


DeMiau said:


> These will be sold out soon......NOW or NEVER.
> 
> Merci Allen almost sold out in Europe.
> 
> Would go for nude in this case.


 


dmand2 said:


> Well of course they did Stilly - they have a whole line and personal SA dedicated to you I'm sure!
> 
> I never secured the Hot Chick after receiving very poor advice from an SA who told me to 1/2 size down! I wear a 40 in my 120 So Kates and there was no chance I could even get my feet into the 39.5 Hot Chick. Of course everything sold out almost immediately so I missed out despite being one of the first (and only) to order in Australia.  I imagine I need a 40.5 at least; perhaps a 41. Is that consistent with others' experiences?
> 
> 
> 
> Stilly, one minute after reading your post, I placed my order. They will be arriving next week so be sure to look out for mod shots on the new shoe purchases thread.
> 
> I actually really have to thank you (even if my accountant might have a very different view!). Prior to discovering your thread, I had an interest in Louboutin (who wouldn't?), but your incredible taste and styling has really inspired me and made my love of the brand grow exponentially. I now am fortunate enough to have a very sizable collection - obviously growing daily - and just want to take a mushy moment to share with you my immense gratitude.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised one bit if he releases The 'Stilly'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the 130 was a myth, but I'm sold now! I'm going nude - prefer the gold hardware and think the black will be too harsh in this style especially with my pale skin (I'd suggest same for you, Stilly IMO).
> 
> I got so excited highheeladdict, and thank you for sharing the info , that I just flicked off an email to the boutique to try to inquire about buying these, but it bounced back. I'll do some googling to ensure the email address is accurate. Oooh, can't wait - I feel these are going to be a special pair...


 

Thanks all for the encouragement but for now I've decided to pass on the Fetish 130's.


I've already spent way to much on CL's in the last 2 months to splurge again.
My legs/ankles also usually don't look good in thick ankle straps. I like them but don't love them...


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Very pretty SK...I haven't seen too many grey for CL so this is a change of color and perfect with your outfit
> 
> 
> 
> Love the white SK looks beautiful with your outfit
> 
> 
> 
> Lol..I had preorder these but return them myself
> 
> 
> 
> I love this print gorgeous Python you are tempting me with these




Thanks *Birkin*!!!


----------



## stilly

Rockpup said:


> Stilly: Thanks for your sharing of your collection. I am curious, since you might know, how do the Italian Heels size compared to So Kates?




Thanks *Rockpup*!


I haven't bought from Italian Shoes in quite a while but their sizing is fairly true to size. Most of their heels are super high though so with the higher heels you can usually go at least a half size down.


----------



## stilly

One of my favs...Violet Watersnake So Kates with a floral minidress & purple cardi...


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Thanks *dmand*! You're so sweet...
> 
> 
> I'd go up to at least to a 40.5 on the Hot Chicks. I went up a half size from my So Kate size.



Thanks Stilly. Right back at you!! 

Thank you so much for the Hot Chick sizing advice. So excited that it looks promising that after such a long wait these may FINALLY be mine. 



stilly said:


> Thanks all for the encouragement but for now I've decided to pass on the Fetish 130's.
> 
> 
> I've already spent way to much on CL's in the last 2 months to splurge again.
> My legs/ankles also usually don't look good in thick ankle straps. I like them but don't love them...



Obviously disappointed because we all love seeing you in the newest styles (and the classics of course) - and especially walking in 130s as if they were flats , but if you aren't feeling it, you've made the right call.



stilly said:


> One of my favs...Violet Watersnake So Kates with a floral minidress & purple cardi...



Stilly, couldn't agree more - just such an incredibly beautiful shoe and styled to perfection. The shade of the cardi looks so great with your skin tone and pops with the pretty yellow floral.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> One of my favs...Violet Watersnake So Kates with a floral minidress & purple cardi...



OMG these are absolutely stunning on you with your fabulous outfit..love them twins but in the orange. I hear you on the fetish it's gorgeous loubi but next month the new collection will probably be release for the spring then it's another pre order schedule so I clearly understand you have to love love it before purchase


----------



## loverofloubies

You have absolutely stunning shoes Stilly


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Thanks Stilly. Right back at you!!
> 
> Thank you so much for the Hot Chick sizing advice. So excited that it looks promising that after such a long wait these may FINALLY be mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously disappointed because we all love seeing you in the newest styles (and the classics of course) - and especially walking in 130s as if they were flats , but if you aren't feeling it, you've made the right call.
> 
> 
> 
> Stilly, couldn't agree more - just such an incredibly beautiful shoe and styled to perfection. The shade of the cardi looks so great with your skin tone and pops with the pretty yellow floral.


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> OMG these are absolutely stunning on you with your fabulous outfit..love them twins but in the orange. I hear you on the fetish it's gorgeous loubi but next month the new collection will probably be release for the spring then it's another pre order schedule so I clearly understand you have to love love it before purchase


 


loverofloubies said:


> You have absolutely stunning shoes Stilly






Thanks so much *dmand, Birkin* & *loverofloubies*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black & White...


----------



## stilly

And White & Black...


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Black & White...



Hi Stilly! Again, you TOTALLY changed my view on white Loubis. With my super pale skin, I didn't think for a second I could pull them off, but gorgeous photos like these showed me the error of my ways. They led to the classic So Kate patent, but more recently the very indulgent So Kate crystal python. I NEVER would have contemplated these purchases before seeing you rock this colour. 



stilly said:


> And White & Black...



For both, you make the monochromatic look effortless! Love the floral and almost geometric print dresses. The simplicity is what makes you stand out and pop!  LOVE!


----------



## wasp79

stilly said:


> Black & White...





stilly said:


> And White & Black...



I am totally impressed!!! It took my breath away!!!!


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> One of my favs...Violet Watersnake So Kates with a floral minidress & purple cardi...


Fabulous Stilly


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Black & White...





stilly said:


> And White & Black...



Gorgeous Stilly you look amazing in both outfit love how you pair your SK


----------



## MvGalloway

Nude Fetish [emoji119]&#127998;[emoji119]&#127998;[emoji119]&#127998;[emoji119]&#127998;[emoji119]&#127998;[emoji119]&#127998;


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Hi Stilly! Again, you TOTALLY changed my view on white Loubis. With my super pale skin, I didn't think for a second I could pull them off, but gorgeous photos like these showed me the error of my ways. They led to the classic So Kate patent, but more recently the very indulgent So Kate crystal python. I NEVER would have contemplated these purchases before seeing you rock this colour.
> 
> 
> 
> For both, you make the monochromatic look effortless! Love the floral and almost geometric print dresses. The simplicity is what makes you stand out and pop!  LOVE!




Us pale gals can still rock the White CL's!!!


----------



## stilly

wasp79 said:


> I am totally impressed!!! It took my breath away!!!!


 


shoes4ever said:


> Fabulous Stilly


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Gorgeous Stilly you look amazing in both outfit love how you pair your SK




Thanks *wasp. shoes4ever* & *Birkin*!!!


----------



## stilly

Leopard Patent Senora 130's to dinner tonight.
Paired here with a tan pleated leather mini and black cardi...


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Us pale gals can still rock the White CL's!!!







stilly said:


> Leopard Patent Senora 130's to dinner tonight.
> Paired here with a tan pleated leather mini and black cardi...



So LOVING this! You look incredible from head to toe, right down to those pink nails!!


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> Leopard Patent Senora 130's to dinner tonight.
> Paired here with a tan pleated leather mini and black cardi...




I see you found them! and they look smokin' on you. I saw them on kristal louboutin, she pulls off 130 like a rock star too.


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> Leopard Patent Senora 130's to dinner tonight.
> Paired here with a tan pleated leather mini and black cardi...




Wow Stilly they look amazing.  Hope there was not too much standing in them!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Leopard Patent Senora 130's to dinner tonight.
> Paired here with a tan pleated leather mini and black cardi...


OMG these look super gorgeous on you and the arch looks amazing you rock these so well. Have a great Sunday&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> So LOVING this! You look incredible from head to toe, right down to those pink nails!!


 


betty.lee said:


> I see you found them! and they look smokin' on you. I saw them on kristal louboutin, she pulls off 130 like a rock star too.


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> OMG these look super gorgeous on you and the arch looks amazing you rock these so well. Have a great Sunday&#10084;&#65039;


 
Thanks *dmand, betty.lee* & *Birkin*!!!


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Wow Stilly they look amazing.  Hope there was not too much standing in them!




Thanks *John*!
Not too much standing and walking for dinner out but I am getting better at wearing these...


----------



## stilly

Here's a pair I love but haven't worn much...Blush #5 Chocolate Brown So Kates...


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> Here's a pair I love but haven't worn much...Blush #5 Chocolate Brown So Kates...



Love those! Such a rich tone in kid too. I love that they not only look great on you but that they are such beautiful tones for many skin colors.


----------



## Konjo

I loooove the chocolate brown So Kate's !


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Here's a pair I love but haven't worn much...Blush #5 Chocolate Brown So Kates...


Love these SK with your beautiful outfit.. I have a black leather pair but find myself wearing more of the patent SK


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Here's a pair I love but haven't worn much...Blush #5 Chocolate Brown So Kates...


Again, brown shoes - so simple, yet you make them look so luxe and the warmth of these against the delicate pastel skirt - !


----------



## stilly

LolasCloset said:


> Love those! Such a rich tone in kid too. I love that they not only look great on you but that they are such beautiful tones for many skin colors.


 


Konjo said:


> I loooove the chocolate brown So Kate's !


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Love these SK with your beautiful outfit.. I have a black leather pair but find myself wearing more of the patent SK


 


dmand2 said:


> Again, brown shoes - so simple, yet you make them look so luxe and the warmth of these against the delicate pastel skirt - !




Thanks so much *Lola, Konjo, Birkin* & *dmand*!!!


----------



## stilly

Framboisine Nubuck Watersnake So Kates...


----------



## betty.lee

stunning as always, I adore when you wear the red/pink family.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Framboisine Nubuck Watersnake So Kates...


Pretty in pink! Loving the texture and tone of this pink and the lovely way you have tied it in with the pops in your dress, your belt, and your bag.


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> Framboisine Nubuck Watersnake So Kates...



Gorgeous shoes and a stunning outfit


----------



## Tuscansoul

stilly said:


> Framboisine Nubuck Watersnake So Kates...


Glorious!
That's the same "sueded" watersnake as the black (dark gray) version that you have, right?
I really love the look of this material and hope that Monsieur Louboutin will use it again in the future.


----------



## Tuscansoul

stilly said:


> Here's a pair I love but haven't worn much...Blush #5 Chocolate Brown So Kates...


What a beautiful shade of brown. I love it paired with your light green skirt. Perfection!


----------



## Tuscansoul

stilly said:


> My new Black Patent/Suede Kristali 120's heading out Saturday night...


Congratulations to the fabulous Kristali. They are a work of art! Love the silver version, too.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Framboisine Nubuck Watersnake So Kates...


Gorgeous and your outfit look fabulous with your SK


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Framboisine Nubuck Watersnake So Kates...


Gorgeous! Such a lovely color for any season!


----------



## stilly

betty.lee said:


> stunning as always, I adore when you wear the red/pink family.


 


dmand2 said:


> Pretty in pink! Loving the texture and tone of this pink and the lovely way you have tied it in with the pops in your dress, your belt, and your bag.


 


highheeladdict said:


> Gorgeous shoes and a stunning outfit


 


Tuscansoul said:


> Glorious!
> That's the same "sueded" watersnake as the black (dark gray) version that you have, right?
> I really love the look of this material and hope that Monsieur Louboutin will use it again in the future.


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Gorgeous and your outfit look fabulous with your SK


 


PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous! Such a lovely color for any season!




Thanks so much *betty.lee, dmand, highheeladdict, Tuscansoul, Birkin* & *PurseACold*!!! I just adore pink CL's!!!


----------



## stilly

I love Blue Louboutins and I love snakeskin so how could I resist these? My new Blue Watersnake Rocaille Pigalle Follies 120's got their first wearing today with a Navy Halston Heritage Dress...


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> I love Blue Louboutins and I love snakeskin so how could I resist these? My new Blue Watersnake Rocaille Pigalle Follies 120's got their first wearing today with a Navy Halston Heritage Dress...




Seriously stunning!


----------



## rcrmcweb

stilly said:


> I love python and I love blue so how could I resist these?
> Blue/Silver Python Metal So Kates...


the python looks amazing and really conforms to your foot!


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> Here's a pair I love but haven't worn much...Blush #5 Chocolate Brown So Kates...



Sooooo gorgeous! I love that color... I`ll order the Dorissima 120 in Blush No. 5  I wanted to get a more "light" nude color since my skin is pale, but you convinced me that even with pale skin a darker color can look pretty amazing, so thank you for that...


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> I love Blue Louboutins and I love snakeskin so how could I resist these? My new Blue Watersnake Rocaille Pigalle Follies 120's got their first wearing today with a Navy Halston Heritage Dress...



Adore these - the texture and the print = !


----------



## west of the sun

that skin is mesmerising!


----------



## stilly

betty.lee said:


> Seriously stunning!


 


rcrmcweb said:


> the python looks amazing and really conforms to your foot!


 


highheeladdict said:


> Sooooo gorgeous! I love that color... I`ll order the Dorissima 120 in Blush No. 5  I wanted to get a more "light" nude color since my skin is pale, but you convinced me that even with pale skin a darker color can look pretty amazing, so thank you for that...


 


dmand2 said:


> Adore these - the texture and the print = !


 


west of the sun said:


> that skin is mesmerising!




Thanks so much *betty.lee, rcmcweb, highheeladdict, dmand* & *west of the sun*!!!


----------



## stilly

I had some requests for back shots of my So Kates and Hot Chicks. The light is always a challenge on these shots which is why I think I avoid them...


----------



## stilly

My most worn pair of CL's...my trusty Black Kid So Kates for work with a simple floral dress...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> I love Blue Louboutins and I love snakeskin so how could I resist these? My new Blue Watersnake Rocaille Pigalle Follies 120's got their first wearing today with a Navy Halston Heritage Dress...



Gorgeous print looks amazing with your beautiful dress



stilly said:


> I had some requests for back shots of my So Kates and Hot Chicks. The light is always a challenge on these shots which is why I think I avoid them...



Nice pics always fab in SK and Hot chick



stilly said:


> My most worn pair of CL's...my trusty Black Kid So Kates for work with a simple floral dress...



It's stunning on you and you just inspired me to wear mine next week


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> My most worn pair of CL's...my trusty Black Kid So Kates for work with a simple floral dress...




I can imagine why, they're so versatile and the leather is so beautiful!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> I had some requests for back shots of my So Kates and Hot Chicks. The light is always a challenge on these shots which is why I think I avoid them...



Thanks for sharing Stilly! The things you will do to make your adoring fans happy. 



stilly said:


> My most worn pair of CL's...my trusty Black Kid So Kates for work with a simple floral dress...



LOVE - the floral blue dress is just so pretty! It's spring here and you look like you are stepping right out into the day here. Also, the final flourish of the ankle chain...  I've never work foot/toe jewellery, but here we go, you'll inspire and convert me yet again (I promise in a totally taking aspects of your fashion inspiration and not a crazy, single white female approach !).


----------



## cencalqueenie

stilly said:


> My most worn pair of CL's...my trusty Black Kid So Kates for work with a simple floral dress...



What a fun thread!!!! Love looking through your updates. You arrange the cutest outfits to showcase your beautiful collection!!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Gorgeous print looks amazing with your beautiful dress
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics always fab in SK and Hot chick
> 
> 
> 
> It's stunning on you and you just inspired me to wear mine next week


 


betty.lee said:


> I can imagine why, they're so versatile and the leather is so beautiful!


 


dmand2 said:


> Thanks for sharing Stilly! The things you will do to make your adoring fans happy.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE - the floral blue dress is just so pretty! It's spring here and you look like you are stepping right out into the day here. Also, the final flourish of the ankle chain...  I've never work foot/toe jewellery, but here we go, you'll inspire and convert me yet again (I promise in a totally taking aspects of your fashion inspiration and not a crazy, single white female approach !).


 


cencalqueenie said:


> What a fun thread!!!! Love looking through your updates. You arrange the cutest outfits to showcase your beautiful collection!!




Thanks *Birkin, betty.lee, dmand* &* cencalqueenie*!!!


----------



## stilly

Nude #1 (Blush) So Kates...


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> I love Blue Louboutins and I love snakeskin so how could I resist these? My new Blue Watersnake Rocaille Pigalle Follies 120's got their first wearing today with a Navy Halston Heritage Dress...





stilly said:


> Leopard Patent Senora 130's to dinner tonight.
> Paired here with a tan pleated leather mini and black cardi...





stilly said:


> Nude #1 (Blush) So Kates...



Terrific styling as always Stilly


----------



## MMaiko

Hello stilly, ladies,

I'm new to CL, I believe this is my first post in your thread.  I won't admit to how much time it took me to read ALLL 417 pages - but I didn't want to miss a single shoe.  

The time you've given to photograph and post your shoes, including your incredible wardrobe is amazing.  I enjoy seeing what you pair your shoes with, I want to go shopping with you!

I currently live in the desert and LOVE your outdoor pictures, I miss greenery!  You have a beautiful backdrop.  

Can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> Nude #1 (Blush) So Kates...




I love this dress of yours! I wish I could rock nude like you gals. Every time I try it just looks so strange on my skin tone. I think I have to try a nude from a different brand.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Nude #1 (Blush) So Kates...


Love your beautiful dress and your SK are the perfect nude for your skin tone. You always does a fantastic job on your trend and have a great week ahead


----------



## _Danielle_

Beautiful as always stilly


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Nude #1 (Blush) So Kates...



Stilly, this is such a great overall look and I always adore the fine details you tie in such as the pearls at your waist and those at your ankle (now 100% sold I *must* try ankle bling! ) and this is one of my all-time favourite skirts/dresses of yours.


----------



## stilly

shoes4ever said:


> Terrific styling as always Stilly


 


betty.lee said:


> I love this dress of yours! I wish I could rock nude like you gals. Every time I try it just looks so strange on my skin tone. I think I have to try a nude from a different brand.


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Love your beautiful dress and your SK are the perfect nude for your skin tone. You always does a fantastic job on your trend and have a great week ahead


 


_Danielle_ said:


> Beautiful as always stilly




Thanks so much *shoes4ever, betty.lee, Birkin* & *Dani*!!!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Stilly, this is such a great overall look and I always adore the fine details you tie in such as the pearls at your waist and those at your ankle (now 100% sold I *must* try ankle bling! ) and this is one of my all-time favourite skirts/dresses of yours.




Thanks so much* dmand*!
I always love the pearls...


----------



## stilly

MMaiko said:


> Hello stilly, ladies,
> 
> I'm new to CL, I believe this is my first post in your thread.  I won't admit to how much time it took me to read ALLL 417 pages - but I didn't want to miss a single shoe.
> 
> The time you've given to photograph and post your shoes, including your incredible wardrobe is amazing.  I enjoy seeing what you pair your shoes with, I want to go shopping with you!
> 
> I currently live in the desert and LOVE your outdoor pictures, I miss greenery!  You have a beautiful backdrop.
> 
> Can't wait to see what's next.




Thanks so much *MMaiko*!!!
More to come!


----------



## stilly

Black Crystal Python So Kates with a black floral dress...


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Youpi 120's...


----------



## 9distelle

stilly said:


> Black Patent Youpi 120's...


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Thanks so much* dmand*!
> I always love the pearls...



I've happily worn them elsewhere, but will now venture into ankle-wear. 



stilly said:


> Black Crystal Python So Kates with a black floral dress...



Love, love, love the Crystal Python SKs Stilly!! 



stilly said:


> Black Patent Youpi 120's...



This is a beautiful outfit - gorgeous dress and classic shoes and love the pop of red toes!


----------



## stilly

9distelle said:


>


 


dmand2 said:


> I've happily worn them elsewhere, but will now venture into ankle-wear.
> 
> 
> 
> Love, love, love the Crystal Python SKs Stilly!!
> 
> 
> 
> This is a beautiful outfit - gorgeous dress and classic shoes and love the pop of red toes!




Thanks *9distelle* &* dmand*!!!


----------



## stilly

Katieheels said:


> Been enjoying looking around this forum and have loved seeing all those beautiful shoes everyone has. But when it comes to you Stilly you have by far the most exquisite collection of shoe. Not only are your shoes fabulous, you  have great taste in clothes and outfits and to finish it off you have a fantastic pair of legs as well.
> Out of interest how many pair of Louboutins do you own and if you could only keep one pair which one would it be?
> If I could keep one pair it would be my black So Kate.
> 
> Katie




Thanks so much *Katieheels*!!!


I often get asked how many pairs of CL's I have and I'm always hesitant to answer. 


In all honestly I haven't done a count lately but its well in excess of 200 pairs. I keep saying I'm going to get all my So Kates together for a family photo but I'm a little afraid to see just how many pairs of just that style I've amassed at this point...:shame:. Maybe this weekend...


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *Katieheels*!!!
> 
> 
> I often get asked how many pairs of CL's I have and I'm always hesitant to answer.
> 
> 
> In all honestly I haven't done a count lately but its well in excess of 200 pairs. I keep saying I'm going to get all my So Kates together for a family photo but I'm a little afraid to see just how many pairs of just that style I've amassed at this point...:shame:. Maybe this weekend...




No shame in being successful and enjoying life! can't wait to see that family portrait!


----------



## dmand2

betty.lee said:


> No shame in being successful and enjoying life! can't wait to see that family portrait!


+ 1


----------



## highheeladdict

betty.lee said:


> No shame in being successful and enjoying life! can't wait to see that family portrait!



Absolutely! Life is short...buy the shoes!


----------



## Natasha210

betty.lee said:


> No shame in being successful and enjoying life! can't wait to see that family portrait!



Totally agree!!
As they say you only live once so buy the shoes! 
 I love that you have so many!! I live vicariously through you! Haha. I have 1 pair of so kate and im done! Ive decided ill stick to 100mm or below and leave the 120+ to the pros! &#128512;


----------



## cuddles001

stilly said:


> Black Patent Youpi 120's...


Fantastic choice!!

I have the Youpi 120's in Black Patent also and think they may be the sexist pair of shoes I have. They just look great and they feel great. May try them in other colors soon!


----------



## hhl4vr

cuddles001 said:


> Fantastic choice!!
> 
> I have the Youpi 120's in Black Patent also and think they may be the sexist pair of shoes I have. They just look great and they feel great. May try them in other colors soon!


 
Those are really sexy and look amazing on you - yes you should get some in other colors.


----------



## stilly

cuddles001 said:


> Fantastic choice!!
> 
> I have the Youpi 120's in Black Patent also and think they may be the sexist pair of shoes I have. They just look great and they feel great. May try them in other colors soon!


 
You look gorgeous in these *cuddles*!!!
They are super sexy on you!!!


----------



## stilly

Friday Fun!!! Horizon So Kates with a floral dress for work...


----------



## betty.lee

There's not a color that doesn't look good on your skin tone. I'm so envious!


----------



## Christchrist

STILLY! Per your request


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Friday Fun!!! Horizon So Kates with a floral dress for work...




Looking incredible Stilly! Love these shoes on you and the dress is just so pretty.  Have you lost weight? You're looking even more teeny tiny than usual.


----------



## giggles00

cuddles001 said:


> Fantastic choice!!
> 
> I have the Youpi 120's in Black Patent also and think they may be the sexist pair of shoes I have. They just look great and they feel great. May try them in other colors soon!



I agree they are a VERY sexy shoe!



stilly said:


> Black Patent Youpi 120's...



I was REALLY tempted by the Youpi 120 & Hot Wave 130

http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/hot-wave.html

But, the open-toe just doesn't work for me.  I stick to my fave -- short-toe low vamp (toe cleavage).  Pigalle 120 (old cut), & related styles -- Love Me 120, Pigalle Follies 120, Mea Culpa, etc.  I love the Hot Chick 130, have 2 pairs in black-patent.


----------



## betty.lee

Christchrist said:


> STILLY! Per your request
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174426
> View attachment 3174427




oh em gee. those look great on you.


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> STILLY! Per your request
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174426
> View attachment 3174427


 
Love the boots *CC*!!!
They look fabulous on you...


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Looking incredible Stilly! Love these shoes on you and the dress is just so pretty.  Have you lost weight? You're looking even more teeny tiny than usual.


 
Thanks so much *dmand*!!! I wish I'd lost weight...:giggles:


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> I agree they are a VERY sexy shoe!
> 
> 
> 
> I was REALLY tempted by the Youpi 120 & Hot Wave 130
> 
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/hot-wave.html
> 
> But, the open-toe just doesn't work for me.  I stick to my fave -- short-toe low vamp (toe cleavage).  Pigalle 120 (old cut), & related styles -- Love Me 120, Pigalle Follies 120, Mea Culpa, etc.  I love the Hot Chick 130, have 2 pairs in black-patent.


 


betty.lee said:


> There's not a color that doesn't look good on your skin tone. I'm so envious!


 


Thanks *betty.lee* &* gigs*!!!


----------



## stilly

Saturday errand running in a new gray pleated mini and Black Crystal Python Pigalle 120's (older style)...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Love the boots *CC*!!!
> They look fabulous on you...




You totally need them!


----------



## louboutintings

Christchrist said:


> STILLY! Per your request
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174426
> View attachment 3174427



Wow. Great look.


----------



## stilly

We went to a Halloween Party last night which was semi-costume (costume optional and about a third of the people wore costumes). I went with a semi-costume as well with the Naughty School Girl look and Black Patent So Kates...


----------



## loverofloubies

They are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## rcrmcweb

stilly said:


> Saturday errand running in a new gray pleated mini and Black Crystal Python Pigalle 120's (older style)...


They look great!!! but they look a little loose.... Did the python stretch that much?


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Saturday errand running in a new gray pleated mini and Black Crystal Python Pigalle 120's (older style)...



I SO ADORE the Crystal Python and this is a cute way of styling it, espeially that great flared mini - wow, those legs!! 



stilly said:


> We went to a Halloween Party last night which was semi-costume (costume optional and about a third of the people wore costumes). I went with a semi-costume as well with the Naughty School Girl look and Black Patent So Kates...



Loving this Stilly! I was going to say that's the look as it seemed to me, then read that was just what you were going for so you nailed it!!


----------



## stilly

rcrmcweb said:


> They look great!!! but they look a little loose.... Did the python stretch that much?


 
Thanks *rcmcweb*!


Yes these Piggies stretched out a bit over time but they're still easy to wear.


----------



## stilly

loverofloubies said:


> They are gorgeous!!!!


 


dmand2 said:


> I SO ADORE the Crystal Python and this is a cute way of styling it, espeially that great flared mini - wow, those legs!!
> 
> 
> 
> Loving this Stilly! I was going to say that's the look as it seemed to me, then read that was just what you were going for so you nailed it!!




Thanks so much *loverofloubies* &* dmand*!!!


----------



## stilly

Pink Pigs!!!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Here are my new Silver Kristali 120 Antispecchio/Suedes. I can't really find the suede in these but I love the laser cut-outs and I was looking to add another pair of Silvers to my collection and these were a little different. I also got them in Black...more to come...



Hey Stilly! Obviously I have professed my obsessive love for these and have actually just purchased a pair after coveting ever since seeing these shining beauties modeled so well by you! However, I've just received some advice that there are problems with these due to the structured leather cracking over time. Have you experienced any issue with this? Thanks.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Pink Pigs!!!


LOVE!  Always adore this pop of pink - it is so much fun and just brightens any outfit.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Friday Fun!!! Horizon So Kates with a floral dress for work...


I think this is one of your best combos ever.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Pink Pigs!!!


You really do pink proud. 

BTW - thank you so much for the back shots. I think you should make this view a part of your regular series.

and... I there any way you could treat us to a week of Hot Chicks at work ?


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Hey Stilly! Obviously I have professed my obsessive love for these and have actually just purchased a pair after coveting ever since seeing these shining beauties modeled so well by you! However, I've just received some advice that there are problems with these due to the structured leather cracking over time. Have you experienced any issue with this? Thanks.


 
No I can't say I've had any problems with mine so far but I've only worn them a few times. I think if we wear them sparingly, they'll be OK. We'll see...


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> I think this is one of your best combos ever.


 


Christina2 said:


> You really do pink proud.
> 
> BTW - thank you so much for the back shots. I think you should make this view a part of your regular series.
> 
> and... I there any way you could treat us to a week of Hot Chicks at work ?




Thanks *Christina*!


I don't usually wear the Hot Chicks to work. I've only worn mine for about 6 hours or so.
I did hear one women who wore them to work which is amazing to me.


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> LOVE!  Always adore this pop of pink - it is so much fun and just brightens any outfit.






Thanks *dmand*!
I do love my Pink...


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Hot Chick 130's out to dinner last night...


----------



## 6ftunder

You are absolutely rocking those Hot Chicks, Stilly! Here's a question I posted on your little message board, not sure if you get notifications for those:

Dear Stilly, 

since you are currently the queen of So Kates and own the three models that I cannot decide between, I was wondering if you could share some advice with me. The So Kates would be my very first Louboutin pair, and I do know that I want them in black, but I cannot decide between the kid leather, the suede leather and the patent leather. Which ones would you recommend and why, and can you give some sizing tips for them since I have read that each leather stretches differently.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Loubspassion

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chick 130's out to dinner last night...



Perfect! Love the dress with these!!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chick 130's out to dinner last night...


perfect outfit - perfect dress with perfect heels - congrats stilly


----------



## Tuscansoul

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chick 130's out to dinner last night...


SMOKIN' HOT !!
And a great combination with your dress.
I love that the white "piping" in your skirt sort of mirrors the scalloped heel cups of the shoes.


----------



## stilly

6ftunder said:


> You are absolutely rocking those Hot Chicks, Stilly! Here's a question I posted on your little message board, not sure if you get notifications for those:
> 
> Dear Stilly,
> 
> since you are currently the queen of So Kates and own the three models that I cannot decide between, I was wondering if you could share some advice with me. The So Kates would be my very first Louboutin pair, and I do know that I want them in black, but I cannot decide between the kid leather, the suede leather and the patent leather. Which ones would you recommend and why, and can you give some sizing tips for them since I have read that each leather stretches differently.
> 
> Thank you very much!


 
Hi *6tftunder*!


No I missed your post to the message board so I'll reply here.


For So Kates, I would recommend getting the Black Patent first. They are by far my most worn pair of SK's and they go with almost any outfit. The patent is also more durable than the kid or suede and you don't have to worry if you get caught in the rain in them. The patent however is the hardest leather to break-in so you need to wear them a lot and be patient until they get comfortable. 


The Black Kids are my second most worn pair of SK's. I usually tend to wear them with more casual dresses, skirts and jeans. The kid leather however doesn't do well in the wet and scratches more easily so they're really only for the nice weather. Kid leather does break in more quickly than the patent and will likely be more comfortable to start.


I love the suede SK's but they're really only a special occasion shoe as the suede is delicate and you can't get them wet. They're quicker to break-in though... more like the kid leather.


Hope this helps. Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## stilly

Loubspassion said:


> Perfect! Love the dress with these!!


 


Christina2 said:


> perfect outfit - perfect dress with perfect heels - congrats stilly


 


Tuscansoul said:


> SMOKIN' HOT !!
> And a great combination with your dress.
> I love that the white "piping" in your skirt sort of mirrors the scalloped heel cups of the shoes.




Thanks so much* Loubspassion, Christina2* &* Tuscansoul*!!!


----------



## stilly

Here is a something a little different...Tartan Plaid Jenny 150's...


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Here are my new Silver Kristali 120 Antispecchio/Suedes. I can't really find the suede in these but I love the laser cut-outs and I was looking to add another pair of Silvers to my collection and these were a little different. I also got them in Black...more to come...





stilly said:


> No I can't say I've had any problems with mine so far but I've only worn them a few times. I think if we wear them sparingly, they'll be OK. We'll see...



Thanks Stilly. I think it's probably safe to say with the size of our collections, there shouldn't be too much problem with rotation! 



stilly said:


> Thanks *Christina*!
> 
> 
> I don't usually wear the Hot Chicks to work. I've only worn mine for about 6 hours or so.
> I did hear one women who wore them to work which is amazing to me.



Hats off to any woman who can wear this as work shoes! 



stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chick 130's out to dinner last night...



Love it Stilly. Simple, sexy elegance as always. 



stilly said:


> Hi *6tftunder*!
> 
> 
> No I missed your post to the message board so I'll reply here.
> 
> 
> For So Kates, I would recommend getting the Black Patent first. They are by far my most worn pair of SK's and they go with almost any outfit. The patent is also more durable than the kid or suede and you don't have to worry if you get caught in the rain in them. The patent however is the hardest leather to break-in so you need to wear them a lot and be patient until they get comfortable.
> 
> 
> The Black Kids are my second most worn pair of SK's. I usually tend to wear them with more casual dresses, skirts and jeans. The kid leather however doesn't do well in the wet and scratches more easily so they're really only for the nice weather. Kid leather does break in more quickly than the patent and will likely be more comfortable to start.
> 
> 
> I love the suede SK's but they're really only a special occasion shoe as the suede is delicate and you can't get them wet. They're quicker to break-in though... more like the kid leather.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps. Good luck and let us know how you do.



+1 



stilly said:


> Here is a something a little different...Tartan Plaid Jenny 150's...



Love these Stilly! What a great statement shoe - fun casual or dressy.


----------



## 6ftunder

Thank you so much for such a detailed response, Stilly! 

In the end, I decided against suede and AGAINST black  I own far too many black heels and I have been looking for a nice nude pump for years - for all the outfits where black shoes just don't work. I just got a notification that they already got delievered! Can't wait to get home!


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Here is a something a little different...Tartan Plaid Jenny 150's...


Love this oldie but goodie, especially for the fall. Such a beautiful combination of colors in a plaid. Always wish that this fabric came in a non-slingback closed toe version that is not the Ron Ron :giggles:


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Pink Pigs!!!


I just got the Spring/Summer 2016 "shocking pink" patent Hot Chick 130, via mail.  Pretty shocked it's a bubble-gum neon kinda pink, not like the darker fuchsia in the Louboutin photos.  I'm considering selling them, since they wouldn't coordinate with ANY outfits!  I have 2 pair of Hot Chick 130 in black-patent, they are SO universal..  I really want red, still waiting..

Are your Pink Pigalle 120s a lighter pink than in your photos?

You've mentioned that camera exposure can give a misleading color.


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Thanks Stilly. I think it's probably safe to say with the size of our collections, there shouldn't be too much problem with rotation!
> 
> 
> 
> Hats off to any woman who can wear this as work shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> Love it Stilly. Simple, sexy elegance as always.
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> 
> Love these Stilly! What a great statement shoe - fun casual or dressy.


 


PurseACold said:


> Love this oldie but goodie, especially for the fall. Such a beautiful combination of colors in a plaid. Always wish that this fabric came in a non-slingback closed toe version that is not the Ron Ron :giggles:




Thanks so much *dmand* & *PurseACold*!!!


These Plaid Jennys are "new to me" and since I just love plaid and super high heels how could I resist!!!


----------



## stilly

6ftunder said:


> Thank you so much for such a detailed response, Stilly!
> 
> In the end, I decided against suede and AGAINST black  I own far too many black heels and I have been looking for a nice nude pump for years - for all the outfits where black shoes just don't work. I just got a notification that they already got delievered! Can't wait to get home!




I think you'll love the nudes *6ftunder*.
I love So Kates no matter what the color.
I have numerous pairs of nudes I wear often.
They'll hurt early on but stick to it and they'll break in and get more comfy with time.


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> I just got the Spring/Summer 2016 "shocking pink" patent Hot Chick 130, via mail.  Pretty shocked it's a bubble-gum neon kinda pink, not like the darker fuchsia in the Louboutin photos.  I'm considering selling them, since they wouldn't coordinate with ANY outfits!  I have 2 pair of Hot Chick 130 in black-patent, they are SO universal..  I really want red, still waiting..
> 
> Are your Pink Pigalle 120s a lighter pink than in your photos?
> 
> You've mentioned that camera exposure can give a misleading color.


 

I passed on these *gigs* as I already have too many pairs of bright pinks in So Kates, Follies and Pigalles. The pinks are all very similar but some are certainly brighter than others. I'm holding out for the red Hot Chicks as well...


I did get 3 new pairs of SK's however which are in-transit now...


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Here is a something a little different...Tartan Plaid Jenny 150's...


 
as you say very different


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chick 130's out to dinner last night...


 
stunning as ever, love the dress and of course the heels !


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> stunning as ever, love the dress and of course the heels !




Thanks *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## stilly

Rouge De Mars So Kates today to work...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Rouge De Mars So Kates today to work...


What a warm, magnificent color. I'm thinking they must look even better in person... and such a good choice with that dress. You must have turned a few heads at work. Are there any other girls wearing heels regularly where you work ?


----------



## 6ftunder

Absolutely stunning, Stilly! Wow, that color is too beautiful! I noticed that these show less toe cleavage than some other So Kates you've posted (Horizon for example) Do you know why? Did you change sizes?


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> Rouge De Mars So Kates today to work...





stilly said:


> Here is a something a little different...Tartan Plaid Jenny 150's...





stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chick 130's out to dinner last night...





stilly said:


> Pink Pigs!!!



Varied looks with THE one constant --- you looking fabulous


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Rouge De Mars So Kates today to work...






Love the red, who is the dress by that is very nice?


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Black Crystal Python So Kates with a black floral dress...





stilly said:


> Black Patent Youpi 120's...





stilly said:


> Friday Fun!!! Horizon So Kates with a floral dress for work...





stilly said:


> Saturday errand running in a new gray pleated mini and Black Crystal Python Pigalle 120's (older style)...





stilly said:


> We went to a Halloween Party last night which was semi-costume (costume optional and about a third of the people wore costumes). I went with a semi-costume as well with the Naughty School Girl look and Black Patent So Kates...



You have an amazibg and fabulous shoe collection and all work perfect with your outfits


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> What a warm, magnificent color. I'm thinking they must look even better in person... and such a good choice with that dress. You must have turned a few heads at work. Are there any other girls wearing heels regularly where you work ?


 
Thanks *Christina2*!


Yes quite a few of the girls at work wear high heels daily.
We've actually had some newer hires lately that are going with the higher heels like me so I'm in good company.


----------



## stilly

6ftunder said:


> Absolutely stunning, Stilly! Wow, that color is too beautiful! I noticed that these show less toe cleavage than some other So Kates you've posted (Horizon for example) Do you know why? Did you change sizes?




Thanks *6ftunder*!


No they're the same size. Its probably just the angle of the picture since all of my SK's show a fair amount of toe cleavage.


----------



## stilly

shoes4ever said:


> Varied looks with THE one constant --- you looking fabulous


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> You have an amazibg and fabulous shoe collection and all work perfect with your outfits




Thanks so much *shoes4ever* & *Birkin*!
You're so sweet...


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Love the red, who is the dress by that is very nice?


 


Thanks *Kayapo*!


The red floral dress is by Adrianna Papell.
I think it was under $100 on sale.
I buy so many dresses I try to get them on sale whenever possible.


----------



## stilly

More Black & White...Black Patent Allenissima Slingbacks heading out last night for an early dinner...


----------



## MBB Fan

Great!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> More Black & White...Black Patent Allenissima Slingbacks heading out last night for an early dinner...


Love the black and white pairing so elegant. Have a great day


----------



## loveloubis

stilly said:


> Rouge De Mars So Kates today to work...


Red on red! Very lovely.


----------



## annamoon

You look fab in the black and white, love the slingbacks but don't know how you walk in them!! They would kill me after 10 minutes!!




loveloubis said:


> Red on red! Very lovely.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Rouge De Mars So Kates today to work...



One of my all-time favourites, Stilly. Such an iconic red and LOVE your pairing with that beautiful dress. 



stilly said:


> More Black & White...Black Patent Allenissima Slingbacks heading out last night for an early dinner...



Sexy and classy - you walk the line perfectly! Do you also find these are much easier to walk in than the Hot Chick?


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> You look fab in the black and white, love the slingbacks but don't know how you walk in them!! They would kill me after 10 minutes!!


 


dmand2 said:


> One of my all-time favourites, Stilly. Such an iconic red and LOVE your pairing with that beautiful dress.
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy and classy - you walk the line perfectly! Do you also find these are much easier to walk in than the Hot Chick?


 


Thanks *annamoon* & *dmand*!


Yes I do find these slingbacks to be easier to walk in than the Hot Chicks and the open toe and back makes them much more comfy as well.


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Great!


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Love the black and white pairing so elegant. Have a great day


 


loveloubis said:


> Red on red! Very lovely.




Thanks so much* MBB Fan, Birkin* & *loveloubis*!!!


----------



## stilly

A casual look with Gris So Kates, black J. Brand skinnys and my new plaid J. Crew blazer...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> A casual look with Gris So Kates, black J. Brand skinnys and my new plaid J. Crew blazer...


Beautiful outfit and love the sexy grey so kate pumps.


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> A casual look with Gris So Kates, black J. Brand skinnys and my new plaid J. Crew blazer...


Great look, *stilly*!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> A casual look with Gris So Kates, black J. Brand skinnys and my new plaid J. Crew blazer...




very toned!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> A casual look with Gris So Kates, black J. Brand skinnys and my new plaid J. Crew blazer...


You do leggings and so kates proud. Just wondering - do you or the girls you work with ever wear leggings and heels to work ? I think this outfit is office appropriate but my boss disagrees - she's not allowed to really insist it but she "prefers" all the salesgirls to wear dresses everyday. Seems a bit unfair to me. What do you guys think ?


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful outfit and love the sexy grey so kate pumps.


 


PurseACold said:


> Great look, *stilly*!


 


Kayapo97 said:


> very toned!




Thanks *Birkin, PurseACold* & *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> You do leggings and so kates proud. Just wondering - do you or the girls you work with ever wear leggings and heels to work ? I think this outfit is office appropriate but my boss disagrees - she's not allowed to really insist it but she "prefers" all the salesgirls to wear dresses everyday. Seems a bit unfair to me. What do you guys think ?


 
Thanks *Christina*!


Yes me and some of the other girls often wear leggings and heels to work but its usually reserved for casual Friday when we're allowed to wear jeans.


----------



## stilly

Casual Friday...Nude Patent So Kates, Olive Ralph Lauren Riding Jacket and distressed Genetic Denim skinnys...


----------



## stilly

Black & Red Degrade Hot Chick 130's out for drinks & and early dinner last night...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I love the new outfit pairings!


----------



## Jamesthompson

Wow. Hot chicks really are amazing and you display them so well.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Black & Red Degrade Hot Chick 130's out for drinks & and early dinner last night...


Sure wish we had a casual Friday or a casual anyday really. My boss is always dressed to the nines and "expects" all of us to do the same to project the proper "high end living" attitude as she calls it. To be honest I really do love wearing and seeing the other girls wearing some really delightful heels but oh what I would give to be able to wear leggings or jeans to work!

BTW - Those Hot Chicks nearly stopped my heart - fantastic look Stilly.


----------



## loveloubis

stilly said:


> Black & Red Degrade Hot Chick 130's out for drinks & and early dinner last night...


wonderful again! you have all the Hot Chick colors and style them well!


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> Black & Red Degrade Hot Chick 130's out for drinks & and early dinner last night...



Stilly, you look gorgeous as ever!  Love your Hot Chick, Allenissima, and So Kate heels and outfit pairings!  Simply beautiful!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Black & Red Degrade Hot Chick 130's out for drinks & and early dinner last night...


 
Stilly as usual red hot girl


----------



## Bagzzonly

stilly said:


> A casual look with Gris So Kates, black J. Brand skinnys and my new plaid J. Crew blazer...



So chic! Love the whole outfit!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Casual Friday...Nude Patent So Kates, Olive Ralph Lauren Riding Jacket and distressed Genetic Denim skinnys...



Love your nude SK fabulous pairing



stilly said:


> Black & Red Degrade Hot Chick 130's out for drinks & and early dinner last night...



Gorgeous pairing in hot chicks..I raise my hands to you for these fabulous pumps they look amazing on you


----------



## stilly

Jamesthompson said:


> Wow. Hot chicks really are amazing and you display them so well.


 


loveloubis said:


> wonderful again! you have all the Hot Chick colors and style them well!


 


madisoncouture said:


> Stilly, you look gorgeous as ever!  Love your Hot Chick, Allenissima, and So Kate heels and outfit pairings!  Simply beautiful!


 


Kayapo97 said:


> Stilly as usual red hot girl


 


wonger1024 said:


> So chic! Love the whole outfit!


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Love your nude SK fabulous pairing
> 
> Gorgeous pairing in hot chicks..I raise my hands to you for these fabulous pumps they look amazing on you


 


Thanks so much *James, loveloubis, Madison, Kayapo, wonger* & *Birkin!*!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Sure wish we had a casual Friday or a casual anyday really. My boss is always dressed to the nines and "expects" all of us to do the same to project the proper "high end living" attitude as she calls it. To be honest I really do love wearing and seeing the other girls wearing some really delightful heels but oh what I would give to be able to wear leggings or jeans to work!
> 
> BTW - Those Hot Chicks nearly stopped my heart - fantastic look Stilly.


 

Thanks *Christina*!


As much as I love dresses and skirts, it is nice to dress down a bit on Fridays and get to wear jeans to work which I love just as much...


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the new outfit pairings!




Thanks so much *Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

I spent all weekend breaking in my new Black Kid So Kates. I'm sending off my old pair to the cobbler for repairs since the heels are ruined from me not changing the heel tips early enough along with various missteps over the years. This is one of my favorite and most worn pairs of CL's...


----------



## stilly

Just in time for the holidays, the Kates were nice enough to get together to pose for a family photo.
You'll see a few new pairs mixed in here that I have yet to wear that are part of the Spring/Summer '16 season.  

 So here they are looking at the last pic above, starting with the Front Row from left to right:

Front Row: Blue Python, Eveque Crystal Python, Lichen Croisade Python, Framboisine Suede Watersnake, Light Black Watersnake, Shocking Green Neon, Shocking Pink Neon, Ballerina Patent, Rouge Noir Metal Patent, Horizon Patent

2nd Row from Front: Black Suede, Violet Suede, Navy Suede, Espadon Patent, Titi Patent, Black Kid, Yellow Matte Neon w/White Heel, Black Optic Mosaic Nappa, Nuit Patent, Violet Watersnake

3rd Row from Front: Aquamarine Patent, Pervenche Blue Kid, White Python, Black Python, Rouge De Mars Patent, Corazon Patent, Silver Kid, Bronze Specchio, Silver Lurex

4th Row from Front: Leopard Pony Fur, Avers Watersnake, Leopardino Patent, Bon Bon Patent, Black/Silver Etincelle, Gris Patent, Black Kristali, Blue Metal Watersnake, White Patent

Back Row: Bronze Armure Python (my first pair of SK's that started it all...), Lea Blush #1 Kid, Nats Blush #2 Tan Kid, Ada Blush #5 Chocolate Brown, Nude Patent, Liege Cork, Nude/Black Patent Degrade, Vernis Mouchete, Black Patent


----------



## Aars24

I see you've been  busy with the new spring 2016. I love my shocking green neon although my boyfriend says they look like snot.


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> I spent all weekend breaking in my new Black Kid So Kates. I'm sending off my old pair to the cobbler for repairs since the heels are ruined from me not changing the heel tips early enough along with various missteps over the years. This is one of my favorite and most worn pairs of CL's...



I´d really like to get a pair of kid So Kate`s. I have suede ones, patent ones and python ones. What size would you recommend for the kid SK´s? It stretches more than patent, i think. I´m a 39.5 in my other SK´s. 



stilly said:


> Just in time for the holidays, the Kates were nice enough to get together to pose for a family photo.
> You'll see a few new pairs mixed in here that I have yet to wear that are part of the Spring/Summer '16 season.
> 
> So here they are looking at the last pic above, starting with the Front Row from left to right:
> 
> Front Row: Blue Python, Eveque Crystal Python, Lichen Croisade Python, Framboisine Suede Watersnake, Light Black Watersnake, Shocking Green Neon, Shocking Pink Neon, Ballerina Patent, Rouge Noir Metal Patent, Horizon Patent
> 
> 2nd Row from Front: Black Suede, Violet Suede, Navy Suede, Espadon Patent, Titi Patent, Black Kid, Yellow Matte Neon w/White Heel, Black Optic Mosaic Nappa, Nuit Patent, Violet Watersnake
> 
> 3rd Row from Front: Aquamarine Patent, Pervenche Blue Kid, White Python, Black Python, Rouge De Mars Patent, Corazon Patent, Silver Kid, Bronze Specchio, Silver Lurex
> 
> 4th Row from Front: Leopard Pony Fur, Avers Watersnake, Leopardino Patent, Bon Bon Patent, Black/Silver Etincelle, Gris Patent, Black Kristali, Blue Metal Watersnake, White Patent
> 
> Back Row: Bronze Armure Python (my first pair of SK's that started it all...), Lea Blush #1 Kid, Nats Blush #2 Tan Kid, Ada Blush #5 Chocolate Brown, Nude Patent, Liege Cork, Nude/Black Patent Degrade, Vernis Mouchete, Black Patent



  This is what heaven must be looking like


----------



## MMaiko

Oh goodness, that is such a great set of pictures. Amazing!


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> Just in time for the holidays, the Kates were nice enough to get together to pose for a family photo.
> You'll see a few new pairs mixed in here that I have yet to wear that are part of the Spring/Summer '16 season.
> 
> So here they are looking at the last pic above, starting with the Front Row from left to right:
> 
> Front Row: Blue Python, Eveque Crystal Python, Lichen Croisade Python, Framboisine Suede Watersnake, Light Black Watersnake, Shocking Green Neon, Shocking Pink Neon, Ballerina Patent, Rouge Noir Metal Patent, Horizon Patent
> 
> 2nd Row from Front: Black Suede, Violet Suede, Navy Suede, Espadon Patent, Titi Patent, Black Kid, Yellow Matte Neon w/White Heel, Black Optic Mosaic Nappa, Nuit Patent, Violet Watersnake
> 
> 3rd Row from Front: Aquamarine Patent, Pervenche Blue Kid, White Python, Black Python, Rouge De Mars Patent, Corazon Patent, Silver Kid, Bronze Specchio, Silver Lurex
> 
> 4th Row from Front: Leopard Pony Fur, Avers Watersnake, Leopardino Patent, Bon Bon Patent, Black/Silver Etincelle, Gris Patent, Black Kristali, Blue Metal Watersnake, White Patent
> 
> Back Row: Bronze Armure Python (my first pair of SK's that started it all...), Lea Blush #1 Kid, Nats Blush #2 Tan Kid, Ada Blush #5 Chocolate Brown, Nude Patent, Liege Cork, Nude/Black Patent Degrade, Vernis Mouchete, Black Patent



  Stilly ---thank you for this, appreciate the effort and time taken to put together all your So Kates for this shot  Your collection is divine


----------



## soleilbrun

stilly said:


> Just in time for the holidays, the Kates were nice enough to get together to pose for a family photo.
> You'll see a few new pairs mixed in here that I have yet to wear that are part of the Spring/Summer '16 season.
> 
> So here they are looking at the last pic above, starting with the Front Row from left to right:
> 
> Front Row: Blue Python, Eveque Crystal Python, Lichen Croisade Python, Framboisine Suede Watersnake, Light Black Watersnake, Shocking Green Neon, Shocking Pink Neon, Ballerina Patent, Rouge Noir Metal Patent, Horizon Patent
> 
> 2nd Row from Front: Black Suede, Violet Suede, Navy Suede, Espadon Patent, Titi Patent, Black Kid, Yellow Matte Neon w/White Heel, Black Optic Mosaic Nappa, Nuit Patent, Violet Watersnake
> 
> 3rd Row from Front: Aquamarine Patent, Pervenche Blue Kid, White Python, Black Python, Rouge De Mars Patent, Corazon Patent, Silver Kid, Bronze Specchio, Silver Lurex
> 
> 4th Row from Front: Leopard Pony Fur, Avers Watersnake, Leopardino Patent, Bon Bon Patent, Black/Silver Etincelle, Gris Patent, Black Kristali, Blue Metal Watersnake, White Patent
> 
> Back Row: Bronze Armure Python (my first pair of SK's that started it all...), Lea Blush #1 Kid, Nats Blush #2 Tan Kid, Ada Blush #5 Chocolate Brown, Nude Patent, Liege Cork, Nude/Black Patent Degrade, Vernis Mouchete, Black Patent



Thank you for the eye candy!


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Just in time for the holidays, the Kates were nice enough to get together to pose for a family photo.
> You'll see a few new pairs mixed in here that I have yet to wear that are part of the Spring/Summer '16 season.
> 
> So here they are looking at the last pic above, starting with the Front Row from left to right:
> 
> Front Row: Blue Python, Eveque Crystal Python, Lichen Croisade Python, Framboisine Suede Watersnake, Light Black Watersnake, Shocking Green Neon, Shocking Pink Neon, Ballerina Patent, Rouge Noir Metal Patent, Horizon Patent
> 
> 2nd Row from Front: Black Suede, Violet Suede, Navy Suede, Espadon Patent, Titi Patent, Black Kid, Yellow Matte Neon w/White Heel, Black Optic Mosaic Nappa, Nuit Patent, Violet Watersnake
> 
> 3rd Row from Front: Aquamarine Patent, Pervenche Blue Kid, White Python, Black Python, Rouge De Mars Patent, Corazon Patent, Silver Kid, Bronze Specchio, Silver Lurex
> 
> 4th Row from Front: Leopard Pony Fur, Avers Watersnake, Leopardino Patent, Bon Bon Patent, Black/Silver Etincelle, Gris Patent, Black Kristali, Blue Metal Watersnake, White Patent
> 
> Back Row: Bronze Armure Python (my first pair of SK's that started it all...), Lea Blush #1 Kid, Nats Blush #2 Tan Kid, Ada Blush #5 Chocolate Brown, Nude Patent, Liege Cork, Nude/Black Patent Degrade, Vernis Mouchete, Black Patent


Wow! Now that's a beautiful family


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Love Love the collection!!! Keep them coming please =)


----------



## stilly

Aars24 said:


> I see you've been  busy with the new spring 2016. I love my shocking green neon although my boyfriend says they look like snot.




Thanks *Aars*!!!


The Shocking Green Neon is a bright color in person so they're not as drab as they appear here. They're a nice change of pace.


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> I´d really like to get a pair of kid So Kate`s. I have suede ones, patent ones and python ones. What size would you recommend for the kid SK´s? It stretches more than patent, i think. I´m a 39.5 in my other SK´s.
> 
> This is what heaven must be looking like




Thanks *highheeladdict*!


I usually go a half size down on the Kid So Kates  as they stretch more.
I think the kid for perfect for more casual dressing on the weekends.


----------



## stilly

MMaiko said:


> Oh goodness, that is such a great set of pictures. Amazing!


 


shoes4ever said:


> Stilly ---thank you for this, appreciate the effort and time taken to put together all your So Kates for this shot  Your collection is divine


 


soleilbrun said:


> Thank you for the eye candy!


 


PurseACold said:


> Wow! Now that's a beautiful family


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love Love the collection!!! Keep them coming please =)


 
Thanks so much *MMaiko, shoes4ever, soleilbrun, PurseACold* & *Lav*!!!


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> Thanks *highheeladdict*!
> 
> 
> I usually go a half size down on the Kid So Kates  as they stretch more.
> I think the kid for perfect for more casual dressing on the weekends.



Thank you   I love the So Kate Espadon patent and I hope, that there will be a kid version of the SK in that color.


----------



## stilly

I went with the more conservative Nude Patent So Kates for Thanksgiving lunch with my boyfriend's family. This is still one of my favorite pairs...


----------



## MvGalloway

stilly said:


> Just in time for the holidays, the Kates were nice enough to get together to pose for a family photo.
> You'll see a few new pairs mixed in here that I have yet to wear that are part of the Spring/Summer '16 season.
> 
> So here they are looking at the last pic above, starting with the Front Row from left to right:
> 
> Front Row: Blue Python, Eveque Crystal Python, Lichen Croisade Python, Framboisine Suede Watersnake, Light Black Watersnake, Shocking Green Neon, Shocking Pink Neon, Ballerina Patent, Rouge Noir Metal Patent, Horizon Patent
> 
> 2nd Row from Front: Black Suede, Violet Suede, Navy Suede, Espadon Patent, Titi Patent, Black Kid, Yellow Matte Neon w/White Heel, Black Optic Mosaic Nappa, Nuit Patent, Violet Watersnake
> 
> 3rd Row from Front: Aquamarine Patent, Pervenche Blue Kid, White Python, Black Python, Rouge De Mars Patent, Corazon Patent, Silver Kid, Bronze Specchio, Silver Lurex
> 
> 4th Row from Front: Leopard Pony Fur, Avers Watersnake, Leopardino Patent, Bon Bon Patent, Black/Silver Etincelle, Gris Patent, Black Kristali, Blue Metal Watersnake, White Patent
> 
> Back Row: Bronze Armure Python (my first pair of SK's that started it all...), Lea Blush #1 Kid, Nats Blush #2 Tan Kid, Ada Blush #5 Chocolate Brown, Nude Patent, Liege Cork, Nude/Black Patent Degrade, Vernis Mouchete, Black Patent





Will you ever do a mega Louboutin photo shoot? Pigalles, So Kate's, Hot Chicks [emoji119]&#127998;[emoji119]&#127998;[emoji119]&#127998;


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> I went with the more conservative Nude Patent So Kates for Thanksgiving lunch with my boyfriend's family. This is still one of my favorite pairs...



What a cute Outfit! I love the dress, such a great bright color. It's great together with the nude patent SK. I love the combination of blue and nude.


----------



## LavenderIce

stilly said:


> Just in time for the holidays, the Kates were nice enough to get together to pose for a family photo.
> You'll see a few new pairs mixed in here that I have yet to wear that are part of the Spring/Summer '16 season.
> 
> So here they are looking at the last pic above, starting with the Front Row from left to right:
> 
> Front Row: Blue Python, Eveque Crystal Python, Lichen Croisade Python, Framboisine Suede Watersnake, Light Black Watersnake, Shocking Green Neon, Shocking Pink Neon, Ballerina Patent, Rouge Noir Metal Patent, Horizon Patent
> 
> 2nd Row from Front: Black Suede, Violet Suede, Navy Suede, Espadon Patent, Titi Patent, Black Kid, Yellow Matte Neon w/White Heel, Black Optic Mosaic Nappa, Nuit Patent, Violet Watersnake
> 
> 3rd Row from Front: Aquamarine Patent, Pervenche Blue Kid, White Python, Black Python, Rouge De Mars Patent, Corazon Patent, Silver Kid, Bronze Specchio, Silver Lurex
> 
> 4th Row from Front: Leopard Pony Fur, Avers Watersnake, Leopardino Patent, Bon Bon Patent, Black/Silver Etincelle, Gris Patent, Black Kristali, Blue Metal Watersnake, White Patent
> 
> Back Row: Bronze Armure Python (my first pair of SK's that started it all...), Lea Blush #1 Kid, Nats Blush #2 Tan Kid, Ada Blush #5 Chocolate Brown, Nude Patent, Liege Cork, Nude/Black Patent Degrade, Vernis Mouchete, Black Patent



Thank you for sharing your SK family *stilly*!  What a great way to stage them for the photo.  You wear them all well.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> A casual look with Gris So Kates, black J. Brand skinnys and my new plaid J. Crew blazer...



Such a gorgeous wintry look Stilly. 



stilly said:


> Casual Friday...Nude Patent So Kates, Olive Ralph Lauren Riding Jacket and distressed Genetic Denim skinnys...



Loving this, and those jeans are just made for you!



stilly said:


> Black & Red Degrade Hot Chick 130's out for drinks & and early dinner last night...



Hot, hot, hot, HOT CHICK! 



stilly said:


> Just in time for the holidays, the Kates were nice enough to get together to pose for a family photo.
> You'll see a few new pairs mixed in here that I have yet to wear that are part of the Spring/Summer '16 season.
> 
> So here they are looking at the last pic above, starting with the Front Row from left to right:
> 
> Front Row: Blue Python, Eveque Crystal Python, Lichen Croisade Python, Framboisine Suede Watersnake, Light Black Watersnake, Shocking Green Neon, Shocking Pink Neon, Ballerina Patent, Rouge Noir Metal Patent, Horizon Patent
> 
> 2nd Row from Front: Black Suede, Violet Suede, Navy Suede, Espadon Patent, Titi Patent, Black Kid, Yellow Matte Neon w/White Heel, Black Optic Mosaic Nappa, Nuit Patent, Violet Watersnake
> 
> 3rd Row from Front: Aquamarine Patent, Pervenche Blue Kid, White Python, Black Python, Rouge De Mars Patent, Corazon Patent, Silver Kid, Bronze Specchio, Silver Lurex
> 
> 4th Row from Front: Leopard Pony Fur, Avers Watersnake, Leopardino Patent, Bon Bon Patent, Black/Silver Etincelle, Gris Patent, Black Kristali, Blue Metal Watersnake, White Patent
> 
> Back Row: Bronze Armure Python (my first pair of SK's that started it all...), Lea Blush #1 Kid, Nats Blush #2 Tan Kid, Ada Blush #5 Chocolate Brown, Nude Patent, Liege Cork, Nude/Black Patent Degrade, Vernis Mouchete, Black Patent



No words, just  !!! Thank you for the effort and sharing. 



stilly said:


> I went with the more conservative Nude Patent So Kates for Thanksgiving lunch with my boyfriend's family. This is still one of my favorite pairs...



Stunning as always Stilly. The cobalt dress is incredible on you and paired with the nude SKs (and accessories), your legs go for miles.


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> I went with the more conservative Nude Patent So Kates for Thanksgiving lunch with my boyfriend's family. This is still one of my favorite pairs...



Great outfit Stilly!  Love the nude SKs on you!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Just in time for the holidays, the Kates were nice enough to get together to pose for a family photo.
> You'll see a few new pairs mixed in here that I have yet to wear that are part of the Spring/Summer '16 season.
> 
> So here they are looking at the last pic above, starting with the Front Row from left to right:
> 
> Front Row: Blue Python, Eveque Crystal Python, Lichen Croisade Python, Framboisine Suede Watersnake, Light Black Watersnake, Shocking Green Neon, Shocking Pink Neon, Ballerina Patent, Rouge Noir Metal Patent, Horizon Patent
> 
> 2nd Row from Front: Black Suede, Violet Suede, Navy Suede, Espadon Patent, Titi Patent, Black Kid, Yellow Matte Neon w/White Heel, Black Optic Mosaic Nappa, Nuit Patent, Violet Watersnake
> 
> 3rd Row from Front: Aquamarine Patent, Pervenche Blue Kid, White Python, Black Python, Rouge De Mars Patent, Corazon Patent, Silver Kid, Bronze Specchio, Silver Lurex
> 
> 4th Row from Front: Leopard Pony Fur, Avers Watersnake, Leopardino Patent, Bon Bon Patent, Black/Silver Etincelle, Gris Patent, Black Kristali, Blue Metal Watersnake, White Patent
> 
> Back Row: Bronze Armure Python (my first pair of SK's that started it all...), Lea Blush #1 Kid, Nats Blush #2 Tan Kid, Ada Blush #5 Chocolate Brown, Nude Patent, Liege Cork, Nude/Black Patent Degrade, Vernis Mouchete, Black Patent


Wow! You have a beautiful and stunning collection. Thank you for taking the time to show your collection..I was able to acquire two from the SS16 collection SK Ballerina & Espadon


----------



## stilly

MvGalloway said:


> Will you ever do a mega Louboutin photo shoot? Pigalles, So Kate's, Hot Chicks [emoji119]&#127998;[emoji119]&#127998;[emoji119]&#127998;




I tried doing that a while back but I have way too many pairs to get them all in one picture. That's when you know you have way too many CL's...


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> What a cute Outfit! I love the dress, such a great bright color. It's great together with the nude patent SK. I love the combination of blue and nude.


 


dmand2 said:


> Such a gorgeous wintry look Stilly.
> 
> 
> 
> Loving this, and those jeans are just made for you!
> 
> 
> Hot, hot, hot, HOT CHICK!
> 
> 
> 
> No words, just  !!! Thank you for the effort and sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning as always Stilly. The cobalt dress is incredible on you and paired with the nude SKs (and accessories), your legs go for miles.


 


madisoncouture said:


> Great outfit Stilly!  Love the nude SKs on you!


 
Thanks *highheeladdict, dmand* & *madison*!


I actually got the inspiration for this outfit from a woman I saw in the grocery store one Sunday morning coming from church services,. She paired it with a pair of Nude Jimmy Anouks instead and looked just gorgeous.


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> Thank you for sharing your SK family *stilly*!  What a great way to stage them for the photo.  You wear them all well.




Thanks *Lav*!!!


It took a lot of brown CL boxes to build the base for this So Kate family photo. There are way over 100 boxes here. It takes forever for me to do these family photos since I keep all my CL"s in the original boxes, wrapped up in the tissue so unpacking them is a bit time consuming.


----------



## stilly

White Python So Kates from this weekend...

I used to have a phobia about wearing white shoes past summer. I seemed to have gotten over that in recent years...


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> White Python So Kates from this weekend...
> 
> I used to have a phobia about wearing white shoes past summer. I seemed to have gotten over that in recent years...


Lovely look! I think that white can be worn anytime if done right. What a rich look for this time of the year!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> White Python So Kates from this weekend...
> 
> I used to have a phobia about wearing white shoes past summer. I seemed to have gotten over that in recent years...


You look beautiful Stilly, always fabulous outfits and gorgeous shoes. It's been a journey to follow your trend and you have given me lots of inspiration for my collection


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> I tried doing that a while back but I have way too many pairs to get them all in one picture. That's when you know you have way too many CL's...



Too many shoes?!? There's no such thing! 



stilly said:


> Thanks *Lav*!!!
> 
> 
> It took a lot of brown CL boxes to build the base for this So Kate family photo. There are way over 100 boxes here. It takes forever for me to do these family photos since I keep all my CL"s in the original boxes, wrapped up in the tissue so unpacking them is a bit time consuming.



I know we all really appreciate the effort Stilly. Such gorgeous eye candy. 



stilly said:


> White Python So Kates from this weekend...
> 
> I used to have a phobia about wearing white shoes past summer. I seemed to have gotten over that in recent years...



I adore these and they are so hard to capture in photos are the fine details are truly amazing in real life, but -  as always - you've done an amazing job. SO adore the pairing with that chic cardi!


----------



## Bee-licious

Omggggg I just died and went to shoe heaven


----------



## Bee-licious

What's the consensus on pigalle follies if you don't mind me asking? Are these TTS or small? I'm a US 7, and found myself to fit 36.5 in pigalle Plato 120 and new pigalle 100 (maybe even 37.5).

Trying to get my first pair but I'm deathly afraid of ordering the wrong size and have to go through the dreaded waiting period for exchanges! And looking through all your photos isn't helping because now I just want to get my desperate hands on any pair!!! Ackkkk I love your collection!


----------



## giggles00

Bee-licious said:


> What's the consensus on pigalle follies if you don't mind me asking? Are these TTS or small? I'm a US 7, and found myself to fit 36.5 in pigalle Plato 120 and new pigalle 100 (maybe even 37.5).
> 
> Trying to get my first pair but I'm deathly afraid of ordering the wrong size and have to go through the dreaded waiting period for exchanges! And looking through all your photos isn't helping because now I just want to get my desperate hands on any pair!!! Ackkkk I love your collection!



Pigalle Follies are similar in sizing to So Kate..they run smaller than your size in (older) Pigalle 120.  You have to go up .5 to 1 size.  Patent is stiffer, so definitely up 1 size.


----------



## Sanooya

Those White Pythons are beyond gorgeous 33


----------



## Bee-licious

giggles00 said:


> Pigalle Follies are similar in sizing to So Kate..they run smaller than your size in (older) Pigalle 120.  You have to go up .5 to 1 size.  Patent is stiffer, so definitely up 1 size.



Thanks Giggles!


----------



## stilly

Bee-licious said:


> What's the consensus on pigalle follies if you don't mind me asking? Are these TTS or small? I'm a US 7, and found myself to fit 36.5 in pigalle Plato 120 and new pigalle 100 (maybe even 37.5).
> 
> Trying to get my first pair but I'm deathly afraid of ordering the wrong size and have to go through the dreaded waiting period for exchanges! And looking through all your photos isn't helping because now I just want to get my desperate hands on any pair!!! Ackkkk I love your collection!




Yes I'd agree with *giggles *on the Pigalles Follies that they run small so I usually go a half size up from your normal CL size.


I always recommend buying any new styles from one of the major department stores (Saks, Neiman Marcus, etc.) or the CL Website since they're good on returns/exchanges.


Good Luck!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> You look beautiful Stilly, always fabulous outfits and gorgeous shoes. It's been a journey to follow your trend and you have given me lots of inspiration for my collection




Thanks *Birkin*! You're so sweet...


----------



## stilly

PurseACold said:


> Lovely look! I think that white can be worn anytime if done right. What a rich look for this time of the year!


 


dmand2 said:


> Too many shoes?!? There's no such thing!
> 
> 
> 
> I know we all really appreciate the effort Stilly. Such gorgeous eye candy.
> 
> 
> 
> I adore these and they are so hard to capture in photos are the fine details are truly amazing in real life, but -  as always - you've done an amazing job. SO adore the pairing with that chic cardi!








Bee-licious said:


> Omggggg I just died and went to shoe heaven




Thanks so much *PurseACold, dmand* & *Bee-licious*!!!


----------



## stilly

Sanooya said:


> Those White Pythons are beyond gorgeous 33




Thanks *Sanooya*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Ballerina Patent (Light Pink) So Kates. These are a really pale pink, almost a blush nude.


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> White Python So Kates from this weekend...
> 
> I used to have a phobia about wearing white shoes past summer. I seemed to have gotten over that in recent years...




Gosh I love the white


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> My new Ballerina Patent (Light Pink) So Kates. These are a really pale pink, almost a blush nude.




Such an amazing colour Stilly - whimsical - and incredibly versatile I'd think. So great on your skin.


----------



## MvGalloway

I would love to see the Merci Allen in Ballerina suede. Shoes are to die for [emoji119]&#127998;


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> My new Ballerina Patent (Light Pink) So Kates. These are a really pale pink, almost a blush nude.



You look stunning Stilly!  Great color on you!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> My new Ballerina Patent (Light Pink) So Kates. These are a really pale pink, almost a blush nude.


Love your beautiful outfit pair with these stunning SK ballerina and it's a light pink and works well


----------



## LyndalovesShoes

stilly said:


> My new Ballerina Patent (Light Pink) So Kates. These are a really pale pink, almost a blush nude.


Wow...such a pretty color!  I think that would look good on any skintone!


----------



## Perfect Day

stilly said:


> White Python So Kates from this weekend...
> 
> I used to have a phobia about wearing white shoes past summer. I seemed to have gotten over that in recent years...



I absolutely adore python skin. These are beautiful.


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> My new Ballerina Patent (Light Pink) So Kates. These are a really pale pink, almost a blush nude.




I love love love this color. I think I could actually wear this color.


----------



## stilly

MvGalloway said:


> I would love to see the Merci Allen in Ballerina suede. Shoes are to die for [emoji119]&#127998;


 


madisoncouture said:


> You look stunning Stilly!  Great color on you!


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Love your beautiful outfit pair with these stunning SK ballerina and it's a light pink and works well


 


LyndalovesShoes said:


> Wow...such a pretty color!  I think that would look good on any skintone!


 


Perfect Day said:


> I absolutely adore python skin. These are beautiful.


 


betty.lee said:


> I love love love this color. I think I could actually wear this color.


 
Thanks so much *MvGalloway, madison, Birkin, Lynda, Perfect Day* & *betty.lee*!!!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Such an amazing colour Stilly - whimsical - and incredibly versatile I'd think. So great on your skin.




Thanks dmand!!!
Yes pale pink is perfect for us pale skinned gals...


----------



## stilly

Bon Bon So Kates
I got these on eBay a while back for a great price I couldn't resist...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Bon Bon So Kates
> I got these on eBay a while back for a great price I couldn't resist...




I'm gonna try so Kate again. This one that's coming. Great color stilly


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> My new Ballerina Patent (Light Pink) So Kates. These are a really pale pink, almost a blush nude.



You make this blush nude hue look super pretty Stilly ... paired with that dress = perfection.


----------



## EmmaD

stilly said:


> My new Ballerina Patent (Light Pink) So Kates. These are a really pale pink, almost a blush nude.



What a great color!  Very nice!
I don't see them available (yet) in Europe.  
How does the color compare with the nude?

You have an amazing collection.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Bon Bon So Kates
> I got these on eBay a while back for a great price I couldn't resist...


Beautiful color SK pair with your amazing wardrobe


----------



## Natasha210

stilly said:


> My new Ballerina Patent (Light Pink) So Kates. These are a really pale pink, almost a blush nude.



Colour suits you perfectly!!!


----------



## Beerbee01

stilly said:


> My Black & Gold Duvette 120s on a sunny day...




Dear Stilly, you wear CL with absolute grace! 


Love the Duvette!! Could you please kindly tell me what's the shape like? Is it more of a Pigalle shape or Decollette shape?


Thank you very much!


----------



## stilly

Beerbee01 said:


> Dear Stilly, you wear CL with absolute grace!
> 
> 
> Love the Duvette!! Could you please kindly tell me what's the shape like? Is it more of a Pigalle shape or Decollette shape?
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!




Thanks so much* Beerbee*!


The Duvette is based on the Pigalle and fits the same as the Pigalle.
I got the 120mm heel but I think they also came in a 100mm heel as well.


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> I'm gonna try so Kate again. This one that's coming. Great color stilly




You really should CC...I certainly have fallen in love with So Kates...


----------



## stilly

shoes4ever said:


> You make this blush nude hue look super pretty Stilly ... paired with that dress = perfection.


 


EmmaD said:


> What a great color!  Very nice!
> I don't see them available (yet) in Europe.
> How does the color compare with the nude?
> 
> You have an amazing collection.


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful color SK pair with your amazing wardrobe


 


Natasha210 said:


> Colour suits you perfectly!!!




Thanks so much *shoes4ever, EmmaD, Birkin* & *Natasha*!!!


----------



## stilly

More Black Patent Hot Chicks 130's...here with an argyle sweater and a full black mini skirt...


----------



## mznaterz

I really wish I could wear skirts like you


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> More Black Patent Hot Chicks 130's...here with an argyle sweater and a full black mini skirt...



Super gorgeous Stilly!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

stilly said:


> My new Ballerina Patent (Light Pink) So Kates. These are a really pale pink, almost a blush nude.



You're right about the shade.  They are a blush nude and they look like your nude shade.  They make any style look girly.


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> More Black Patent Hot Chicks 130's...here with an argyle sweater and a full black mini skirt...


Wow!   This is a fabulous look Stilly.   You wear it so well.   I have recently discovered your stunning  collection on here.  You wear 130 shoes like no one else, they look so natural on you.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Bon Bon So Kates
> I got these on eBay a while back for a great price I couldn't resist...



I so love the Bon Bon pink Stilly and a great overall look on you! 



stilly said:


> More Black Patent Hot Chicks 130's...here with an argyle sweater and a full black mini skirt...



As always Stilly, showing the *hot* in Hot Chick!!


----------



## Beerbee01

Admiration and head over heels!! Checking back here has become a Habit! So much inspiration from you!


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> More Black Patent Hot Chicks 130's...here with an argyle sweater and a full black mini skirt...




As ever the hot chicks look amazing.  Where did you wear them too? Hopefully not too much time standing/walking.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> More Black Patent Hot Chicks 130's...here with an argyle sweater and a full black mini skirt...


 


Lovely, I hope you didn't wear that to the office !


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> As ever the hot chicks look amazing.  Where did you wear them too? Hopefully not too much time standing/walking.




Thanks *John*!
Just out for drinks & dinner for a few hours.
And a quick trip to the grocery store afterwards...


----------



## stilly

mznaterz said:


> I really wish I could wear skirts like you


 


madisoncouture said:


> Super gorgeous Stilly!!!


 


LavenderIce said:


> You're right about the shade.  They are a blush nude and they look like your nude shade.  They make any style look girly.


 


Porsha said:


> Wow!   This is a fabulous look Stilly.   You wear it so well.   I have recently discovered your stunning  collection on here.  You wear 130 shoes like no one else, they look so natural on you.


 


dmand2 said:


> I so love the Bon Bon pink Stilly and a great overall look on you!
> 
> 
> 
> As always Stilly, showing the *hot* in Hot Chick!!


 


Beerbee01 said:


> Admiration and head over heels!! Checking back here has become a Habit! So much inspiration from you!





Thanks *mznaterz, Madison, Lav, Porsha, dmand* & *Beerbee01*!!!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely, I hope you didn't wear that to the office !




Thanks *Kayapo*!


No just out to dinner. The Hot Chicks are a little much for the office.
But I did real about one women who said she wore hers to work.
That amazes me...


----------



## stilly

Matte Flo Yellow So Kates for casual Friday...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> More Black Patent Hot Chicks 130's...here with an argyle sweater and a full black mini skirt...



Love it, always fabulous attire and looking stunning



stilly said:


> Matte Flo Yellow So Kates for casual Friday...



Simple beautiful love the pop of color with your wardrobe! Have a great Sunday


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Matte Flo Yellow So Kates for casual Friday...


 
WoW . The International Space Station will be able to spot you in those!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> More Black Patent Hot Chicks 130's...here with an argyle sweater and a full black mini skirt...


I love how your heels always seem to fit just right - no heel gaps. Does that mean they are a bit tight on your toes ? Especially before they stretch ? I have been buying my CLs 1/2 to 1 size small for this same look but I must admit my toes do not appreciate the squeeze for the first few wears. I know what you mean about admiring anyone who can wear hot chicks to work. I have tried it a few times and it does make for a very long day - especially since I stand all day at my job in the jewelry store so don't get a chance to take off my heels all day.


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> I love how your heels always seem to fit just right - no heel gaps. Does that mean they are a bit tight on your toes ? Especially before they stretch ? I have been buying my CLs 1/2 to 1 size small for this same look but I must admit my toes do not appreciate the squeeze for the first few wears. I know what you mean about admiring anyone who can wear hot chicks to work. I have tried it a few times and it does make for a very long day - especially since I stand all day at my job in the jewelry store so don't get a chance to take off my heels all day.




Thanks *Christina2*!


I usually buy most of my CL's a little tight and then wear them around the house to break them in. That usually makes them mold to my feet and fit perfectly. 


Even though I have a desk job and don't have to stand all day, I still haven't worn the Hot Chicks to work as I think they're a little too sexy for the office. I still think about doing it someday however...


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> WoW . The International Space Station will be able to spot you in those!




I just love the Neons. They're really something different...


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Love it, always fabulous attire and looking stunning
> 
> 
> 
> Simple beautiful love the pop of color with your wardrobe! Have a great Sunday


 


Thanks so much *Birkin*!!!


----------



## stilly

Violet Suede So Kates heading out Friday night for a burger& beer with a purple cardi and old checked fishtail skirt...


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Violet Suede So Kates heading out Friday night for a burger& beer with a purple cardi and old checked fishtail skirt...


 
love the colour


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Thanks *Christina2*!
> 
> 
> I usually buy most of my CL's a little tight and then wear them around the house to break them in. That usually makes them mold to my feet and fit perfectly.
> 
> 
> Even though I have a desk job and don't have to stand all day, I still haven't worn the Hot Chicks to work as I think they're a little too sexy for the office. I still think about doing it someday however...


Thanks for the tip Stilly. Oh definitely I think a "Hot Chick Week" modeled after your "So Kate Week" would be absolutely divine. You really should try Hot Chicks at work. As long as you dress a little conservative you can pull them off - I tell you that from experience.


----------



## Kayapo97

Christina2 said:


> Thanks for the tip Stilly. Oh definitely I think a "Hot Chick Week" modeled after your "So Kate Week" would be absolutely divine. You really should try Hot Chicks at work. As long as you dress a little conservative you can pull them off - I tell you that from experience.


 


That I would love to see, I don't believe it is possible. Hot Chicks and conservative!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Violet Suede So Kates heading out Friday night for a burger& beer with a purple cardi and old checked fishtail skirt...


Enjoy your evening always fabulous wardrobe


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> love the colour


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Enjoy your evening always fabulous wardrobe




Thanks so much *Kayapo* & *Birkin*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Thanks for the tip Stilly. Oh definitely I think a "Hot Chick Week" modeled after your "So Kate Week" would be absolutely divine. You really should try Hot Chicks at work. As long as you dress a little conservative you can pull them off - I tell you that from experience.


 


Kayapo97 said:


> That I would love to see, I don't believe it is possible. Hot Chicks and conservative!




I have to get the nerve to wear them once to work first before I try a Hot Chick week. I might try after Xmas as the office will be casual dress and half empty...


----------



## stilly

A day off yesterday so the Yellow Neon So Kates got to go Christmas shopping...


----------



## stilly

And then later they got to go out to an early dinner with a LBD...


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Matte Flo Yellow So Kates for casual Friday...




These are so fun Stilly! I've debated about them, but like the contrast of the heel...And let's face it-you make everything look good!!!  



stilly said:


> Violet Suede So Kates heading out Friday night for a burger& beer with a purple cardi and old checked fishtail skirt...




Adore this entire look and am so obsessed with these So Kates (full declaration of purple obsession!). Is the violet the new season colour (ie different from the purple suede from a year or so ago)? 



stilly said:


> A day off yesterday so the Yellow Neon So Kates got to go Christmas shopping...







stilly said:


> And then later they got to go out to an early dinner with a LBD...




Love these on you Stilly. In the first look, you are literally a traffic hazard with legs for miles capped with warning 'hazard cones'.  You transition perfectly to evening with a classic look with a pop of colour! LOVE!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> And then later they got to go out to an early dinner with a LBD...





stilly said:


> A day off yesterday so the Yellow Neon So Kates got to go Christmas shopping...



Wow! Beautiful color and love your amazing outfit you pair them very well, happy holidays to you and your family


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> These are so fun Stilly! I've debated about them, but like the contrast of the heel...And let's face it-you make everything look good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adore this entire look and am so obsessed with these So Kates (full declaration of purple obsession!). Is the violet the new season colour (ie different from the purple suede from a year or so ago)?
> 
> 
> Love these on you Stilly. In the first look, you are literally a traffic hazard with legs for miles capped with warning 'hazard cones'.  You transition perfectly to evening with a classic look with a pop of colour! LOVE!!


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Wow! Beautiful color and love your amazing outfit you pair them very well, happy holidays to you and your family




Thanks *dmand *& *Birkin*!!!
I hope you both have a Happy Holiday!


----------



## stilly

My new Espadon Blue So Kates...


----------



## Elliesloubs

Your pigalles look amazing one you


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> My new Espadon Blue So Kates...


Perfect shade of blue with your fabulous outfit


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> My new Espadon Blue So Kates...



This is a gorgeous shade of blue and love how you've tied it in with the notes in your dress Stilly. Beautiful!  This is a new colour for the season...or at least the first time I'm seeing it. Lovely!


----------



## dmand2

Hi Stilly,

I'd really appreciate sizing advice on the old style Pigalle. I am TTS 40 in So Kate (and most other styles). Would I go TTS, size up/down?? 

Thank you!!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Hi Stilly,
> 
> I'd really appreciate sizing advice on the old style Pigalle. I am TTS 40 in So Kate (and most other styles). Would I go TTS, size up/down??
> 
> Thank you!!




I'd suggest a 40 or a 39.5 for the old cut Pigalle 120's for you. I'm a 40.5 or 40 in So Kates but almost all my old style Pigalles are 40's,


Good Luck! Can't wait to see you in your Pigalles!


----------



## stilly

Elliesloubs said:


> Your pigalles look amazing one you


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Perfect shade of blue with your fabulous outfit




Thanks *Elliesloubs* & *Birkin*!!!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> This is a gorgeous shade of blue and love how you've tied it in with the notes in your dress Stilly. Beautiful!  This is a new colour for the season...or at least the first time I'm seeing it. Lovely!


 


Thanks *dmand*!


This is one of the new colors from the '16 Spring/Summer collection. It just by luck matched the blue in this dress!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> My new Espadon Blue So Kates...





stilly said:


> Thanks *dmand*!
> 
> 
> This is one of the new colors from the '16 Spring/Summer collection. It just by luck matched the blue in this dress!



It's really gorgeous - more gentle than the Neptune and a truer blue than the Curacao. Oh, you do magic at pairing your shoes with clothes. It's a fine art! 



stilly said:


> I'd suggest a 40 or a 39.5 for the old cut Pigalle 120's for you. I'm a 40.5 or 40 in So Kates but almost all my old style Pigalles are 40's,
> 
> 
> Good Luck! Can't wait to see you in your Pigalles!



Thank you so much for your advice - as always! If I win, I'll be sure to add mod shots!!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> It's really gorgeous - more gentle than the Neptune and a truer blue than the Curacao. Oh, you do magic at pairing your shoes with clothes. It's a fine art!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice - as always! If I win, I'll be sure to add mod shots!!




Thanks so much* dmand*!!! I love the Espadon Blue as well...


----------



## stilly

Black Kid So Kate's out shopping...


----------



## stilly

I got these by mistake in the mail from Saks but after much debate I decided to keep them...Shocking Pink Neon So Kates...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> I got these by mistake in the mail from Saks but after much debate I decided to keep them...Shocking Pink Neon So Kates...




Gosh I love this color


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Black Kid So Kate's out shopping...



Beautiful wardrobe with amazing pumps



stilly said:


> I got these by mistake in the mail from Saks but after much debate I decided to keep them...Shocking Pink Neon So Kates...



Haha love the mistake and the color is so beautiful and you wear it so well


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Gosh I love this color




Thanks *CC*...I love the bright neons.
I have Piggies in this same color so I must like it...


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful wardrobe with amazing pumps
> 
> 
> 
> Haha love the mistake and the color is so beautiful and you wear it so well






Thanks *BirkinLover*!
Even when I get the wrong pair I can't resist a new pair of CL's...


----------



## stilly

*Piggies & Trenches*

Very rainy this holiday week so I thought I'd break out my Piggies and Trenchcoats to soldier thru the weather. 

Nude Patent Piggies with a Black Betsey Johnson corset trenchcoat to work yesterday...


----------



## stilly

*Piggies & Trenches*

 Continuing the trend, for today, Grenadine Spike Piggies and a Navy ASOS Trenchcoat...


----------



## Christchrist

I love piggys!!!


----------



## Elliesloubs

stilly said:


> *Piggies & Trenches*
> 
> Continuing the trend, for today, Grenadine Spike Piggies and a Navy ASOS Trenchcoat...


wow! The colour of these are amazing! You have such a nice collection x


----------



## Impulsively

Oh wow thanks for sharing the photos of the So Kate's. Gorgeous!


----------



## Impulsively

Thanks for the sizing tip on the old Pigalles, stilly. I've been looking at getting a pair too and it's taking some time to wade through all the posts about it to figure out what should work!


----------



## Loubspassion

stilly said:


> *Piggies & Trenches*
> 
> Continuing the trend, for today, Grenadine Spike Piggies and a Navy ASOS Trenchcoat...



Love this color! Wish I could find some in my size.


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> I love piggys!!!


 


Elliesloubs said:


> wow! The colour of these are amazing! You have such a nice collection x


 


Impulsively said:


> Oh wow thanks for sharing the photos of the So Kate's. Gorgeous!




Thanks *CC, Elliesloubs* & *Impulsively*!!!


----------



## stilly

*Piggies & Trenches*

Classic Black Patent Piggies today with a black trench jacket...


----------



## smudgesicle

Your collection is amazing!  This thread is making me think I should wear my CLs (or just heels in general!) more often. I can't believe walking in all these are a breeze for you!


----------



## highheeladdict

Love all your Pigalles ... and all your trenchcoats  The old-cut Pigalle is such a sexy, classic shoe...I don`t know why Monsieur changed the style...


----------



## LyndalovesShoes

stilly said:


> *Piggies & Trenches*
> 
> Classic Black Patent Piggies today with a black trench jacket...


Love all 3 piggies, especially the spiked pair!  Please Mr Louboutin...More piggies in 2016!!


----------



## stilly

smudgesicle said:


> Your collection is amazing!  This thread is making me think I should wear my CLs (or just heels in general!) more often. I can't believe walking in all these are a breeze for you!




Thanks *smudgesicle*!


I wear my CL's every chance I get as you can see. Given the investment I have in them, I'm trying to get my money's worth...:shame:


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> Love all your Pigalles ... and all your trenchcoats  The old-cut Pigalle is such a sexy, classic shoe...I don`t know why Monsieur changed the style...




Thanks so much *highhheeladdict*!


I still have hope that they'll go back to the old Pigalle style...maybe for a vintage collection...


----------



## stilly

LyndalovesShoes said:


> Love all 3 piggies, especially the spiked pair!  Please Mr Louboutin...More piggies in 2016!!




Thanks *Lynda*!!! 
I hoping for Piggies in '16 as well!!!


----------



## stilly

*Piggies & Trenches*

Final half day of work for this week so I went with the Natural Python Pigalle 120's with a little Alice & Olivia tan mini and another black Betsey Johnson trench coat...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> *Piggies & Trenches*
> 
> Final half day of work for this week so I went with the Natural Python Pigalle 120's with a little Alice & Olivia tan mini and another black Betsey Johnson trench coat...


what a delightful combination. How about some more back shots dear ?


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> *Piggies & Trenches*
> 
> Final half day of work for this week so I went with the Natural Python Pigalle 120's with a little Alice & Olivia tan mini and another black Betsey Johnson trench coat...




Still loving this trench as always. haha. Missing the old Betsey Johnson.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> *Piggies & Trenches*
> 
> Very rainy this holiday week so I thought I'd break out my Piggies and Trenchcoats to soldier thru the weather.
> 
> Nude Patent Piggies with a Black Betsey Johnson corset trenchcoat to work yesterday...





stilly said:


> *Piggies & Trenches*
> 
> Continuing the trend, for today, Grenadine Spike Piggies and a Navy ASOS Trenchcoat...





stilly said:


> *Piggies & Trenches*
> 
> Classic Black Patent Piggies today with a black trench jacket...





stilly said:


> *Piggies & Trenches*
> 
> Final half day of work for this week so I went with the Natural Python Pigalle 120's with a little Alice & Olivia tan mini and another black Betsey Johnson trench coat...



Fabulous collection of Pigalle, and stunning outfit! Happy New Year


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> what a delightful combination. How about some more back shots dear ?


 


betty.lee said:


> Still loving this trench as always. haha. Missing the old Betsey Johnson.


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Fabulous collection of Pigalle, and stunning outfit! Happy New Year




Thanks so much *Christina, betty.lee* &* Birkin*!!!


----------



## stilly

*Happy New Year everyone!!*

Here is what I wore to dinner and a party for New Year's Eve.

Black Patent Picks & Co 120's with a lace skirted Alice & Olivia dress...


----------



## Natasha210

Your shoes are simply amazing!! 
Love the picks n co. I want a pair!!! Haha


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> *Happy New Year everyone!!*
> 
> Here is what I wore to dinner and a party for New Year's Eve.
> 
> Black Patent Picks & Co 120's with a lace skirted Alice & Olivia dress...


Stilly, it's been a pleasure to follow you..fabulous wardrobe and have a fantastic new year


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> *Happy New Year everyone!!*
> 
> Here is what I wore to dinner and a party for New Year's Eve.
> 
> Black Patent Picks & Co 120's with a lace skirted Alice & Olivia dress...


Love those gorgeous shoes on you! Happy new year!


----------



## stilly

Natasha210 said:


> Your shoes are simply amazing!!
> Love the picks n co. I want a pair!!! Haha


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, it's been a pleasure to follow you..fabulous wardrobe and have a fantastic new year


 


PurseACold said:


> Love those gorgeous shoes on you! Happy new year!


 


Thanks *Natasha, Birkin* & *PurseACold*!!!
Hopefully many more beautiful CL's to come in the New Year!


----------



## stilly

Black & White for New Year's Day brunch...


----------



## stilly

And then Iriza 120's with black leather leggings for dinner on Saturday night. These Helmut Lang leather leggings are some of the better fitting  pairs I've found thus far and I've tried a lot of different brands...


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> And then Iriza 120's with black leather leggings for dinner on Saturday night. These Helmut Lang leather leggings are some of the better fitting  pairs I've found thus far and I've tried a lot of different brands...



Just gorgeous Stilly!  Love the Irizas and the leggings on you!!!  Happy New year!


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> *Happy New Year everyone!!*
> 
> Here is what I wore to dinner and a party for New Year's Eve.
> 
> Black Patent Picks & Co 120's with a lace skirted Alice & Olivia dress...



I need those heels, they are just too fabulous!  I am assuming they are difficult to get now.


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> *Happy New Year everyone!!*
> 
> Here is what I wore to dinner and a party for New Year's Eve.
> 
> Black Patent Picks & Co 120's with a lace skirted Alice & Olivia dress...



The patent picks (and your whole outfit) look great.  How were the Picks to dance in, as looks like limited support?


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Black & White for New Year's Day brunch...



Gorgeous in black and white! Have a great day.



stilly said:


> And then Iriza 120's with black leather leggings for dinner on Saturday night. These Helmut Lang leather leggings are some of the better fitting  pairs I've found thus far and I've tried a lot of different brands...



Love it! Excellent SK works so well!


----------



## stilly

madisoncouture said:


> I need those heels, they are just too fabulous!  I am assuming they are difficult to get now.




The Picks and Co were a style from 2 years ago. It's based on the old style Pigalle. eBay or one of the consignment websites would be the only place you'd find them now. They are beautiful but they're not really comfortable and the mesh doesn't offer much arch support so they tire out your feet.


----------



## stilly

madisoncouture said:


> I need those heels, they are just too fabulous!  I am assuming they are difficult to get now.


 


baldjohn said:


> The patent picks (and your whole outfit) look great.  How were the Picks to dance in, as looks like limited support?




Thanks *John*!


Just lots of standing in the Picks & Cos and a very little dancing. These used to really hurt my feet but they didn't so much hurt on NYE as my feet got tired from the lack of arch support from the thin mesh material. They are gorgeous to look at though...


----------



## stilly

madisoncouture said:


> I need those heels, they are just too fabulous!  I am assuming they are difficult to get now.


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Gorgeous in black and white! Have a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> Love it! Excellent SK works so well!






Thanks so much *madison* & *Birkin*!!!
The Picks & Co were a limited style from 2-3 years ago when the old style Pigalles were star of the CL line.


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> *Happy New Year everyone!!*
> 
> Here is what I wore to dinner and a party for New Year's Eve.
> 
> Black Patent Picks & Co 120's with a lace skirted Alice & Olivia dress...



These heels are such beauties --- Happy New Year Stilly. Cheers to many more fabulous heels


----------



## stilly

shoes4ever said:


> These heels are such beauties --- Happy New Year Stilly. Cheers to many more fabulous heels




Thanks so much *shoes4ever*!!! More to come in 2016!!!


----------



## stilly

My standard Friday casual work uniform...Navy blazer, skinnys and CL's...in this case Blue Watersnake Pigalle Follies 120's...


----------



## attyxthomas

stilly said:


> My standard Friday casual work uniform...Navy blazer, skinnys and CL's...in this case Blue Watersnake Pigalle Follies 120's...




Love love the water snake and striped shirt combo [emoji108]&#127997;


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> My standard Friday casual work uniform...Navy blazer, skinnys and CL's...in this case Blue Watersnake Pigalle Follies 120's...


Simple high fashion math

Stilly + leggings + CL heels = Fantastic Look

Thanks for posting another lovely outfit. Hope you have a wonderful 2016.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> My standard Friday casual work uniform...Navy blazer, skinnys and CL's...in this case Blue Watersnake Pigalle Follies 120's...


Stunning, love the snakeskin on these Pigalle and as always you look fabulous


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *shoes4ever*!!! More to come in 2016!!!



Have you considered the J String 120?  It fits your style/taste.

The high price-point ($945) turned me away

http://www.yournextshoes.com/2015/1...tish-fashion-awards-2015-christian-louboutin/

However, I was at LV boutique (Caesar's Palace)..there was a purple-patent on sale (40% off, $560).  2 left (incl a 6), and my size.  The black-patent didn't go on sale.


----------



## kb18

stilly said:


> My standard Friday casual work uniform...Navy blazer, skinnys and CL's...in this case Blue Watersnake Pigalle Follies 120's...




Stilly I simply ADORE these blue watersnake piggies! They are so beautiful!

I've been catching up on your thread since I've been so busy with my newborn, and of course I've adored swooning over your latest CLs, but also have loved seeing your wardrobe; you have so many gorgeous florals, and all so flattering! Would you mind sharing some of your favorite designers/ places to shop?


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> Have you considered the J String 120?  It fits your style/taste.
> 
> The high price-point ($945) turned me away
> 
> http://www.yournextshoes.com/2015/1...tish-fashion-awards-2015-christian-louboutin/
> 
> However, I was at LV boutique (Caesar's Palace)..there was a purple-patent on sale (40% off, $560).  2 left (incl a 6), and my size.  The black-patent didn't go on sale.


 


I debated these when they came out *gigs* and decided not to get them. I do like them though especially in the black patent and leopard...maybe some day...


----------



## stilly

kb18 said:


> Stilly I simply ADORE these blue watersnake piggies! They are so beautiful!
> 
> I've been catching up on your thread since I've been so busy with my newborn, and of course I've adored swooning over your latest CLs, but also have loved seeing your wardrobe; you have so many gorgeous florals, and all so flattering! Would you mind sharing some of your favorite designers/ places to shop?


 


Thanks so much* kb18*!


I have too many dresses to count at this point which I buy from almost everywhere.
Most I get on sale or through flash sales from online sites like Gilt, Hautelook and Ruelala but I also buy from Nordstrom, Lord & Taylor and Neiman Marcus.


I've also found some cute dresses on ASOs and even Amazon.
I can never resist a cute dress...:shame:


----------



## stilly

Coming back from the airport earlier this week...Black Kid SK's with polka dot pantyhose. Its only interesting traveling in CLs'...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Coming back from the airport earlier this week...Black Kid SK's with polka dot pantyhose. Its only interesting traveling in CLs'...


Stilly, so lovely and beautiful style and have a great weekend


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Black & White for New Year's Day brunch...




very cute combo


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> Coming back from the airport earlier this week...Black Kid SK's with polka dot pantyhose. Its only interesting traveling in CLs'...



Oooh love these spotted sheers --- great look Stilly


----------



## dmand2

I've missed so much!! Just catching up on your fabulosity Stilly!!



stilly said:


> Black Kid So Kate's out shopping...



A classic staple and worn so well.



stilly said:


> I got these by mistake in the mail from Saks but after much debate I decided to keep them...Shocking Pink Neon So Kates...



It was kismet - these are fabulous on you! 



stilly said:


> *Piggies & Trenches*
> 
> Very rainy this holiday week so I thought I'd break out my Piggies and Trenchcoats to soldier thru the weather.
> 
> Nude Patent Piggies with a Black Betsey Johnson corset trenchcoat to work yesterday...



Loving the whole week! This is such an elegant look. Gorgeous. 



stilly said:


> *Piggies & Trenches*
> 
> Continuing the trend, for today, Grenadine Spike Piggies and a Navy ASOS Trenchcoat...



So IN LOVE - spikes and piggies and grenadine, OH MY!



stilly said:


> *Piggies & Trenches*
> 
> Final half day of work for this week so I went with the Natural Python Pigalle 120's with a little Alice & Olivia tan mini and another black Betsey Johnson trench coat...



I MUST HAVE these - truly sublime!



stilly said:


> *Happy New Year everyone!!*
> 
> Here is what I wore to dinner and a party for New Year's Eve.
> 
> Black Patent Picks & Co 120's with a lace skirted Alice & Olivia dress...



Wait, I spoke too soon - they have been eclipsed. Swoon!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Black & White for New Year's Day brunch...



A lesson in monochrome magic! 



stilly said:


> And then Iriza 120's with black leather leggings for dinner on Saturday night. These Helmut Lang leather leggings are some of the better fitting  pairs I've found thus far and I've tried a lot of different brands...



One of my faves Stilly and showing that your legs look fab covered or exposed! 



stilly said:


> My standard Friday casual work uniform...Navy blazer, skinnys and CL's...in this case Blue Watersnake Pigalle Follies 120's...



Oooh, another to add to the wish list! Loving these!! 



stilly said:


> Coming back from the airport earlier this week...Black Kid SK's with polka dot pantyhose. Its only interesting traveling in CLs'...



OMG - is it just me or is everyone else immediately internet surfing for unique printed pantyhose to buy to emulate this look?!? Genius!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I love the outfit pairings!


----------



## _Danielle_

I  this classic look !! stilly !!


----------



## travelgal16

I really admire your style. You really rock the So Kates and even at the airport! 

I can hardly walk in mine.  They are my dinner shoes haha!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> very cute combo


 


shoes4ever said:


> Oooh love these spotted sheers --- great look Stilly


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, so lovely and beautiful style and have a great weekend


 
Thanks so much *Kayapo, shoes4ever* & *Birkin*!!!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I love the outfit pairings!


 


_Danielle_ said:


> I  this classic look !! stilly !!




Thanks* Lav* & *Dani*!!!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> A lesson in monochrome magic!
> 
> 
> 
> One of my faves Stilly and showing that your legs look fab covered or exposed!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, another to add to the wish list! Loving these!!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG - is it just me or is everyone else immediately internet surfing for unique printed pantyhose to buy to emulate this look?!? Genius!!




You're so sweet *dmand*!!! 


I so rarely wear pantyhose with CL's put the CL's with Nylons thread inspired me to buy a few new unique pairs at Nordstrom. They were good to wear to the airport to avoid walking around the security check in bare feet...


----------



## stilly

travelgal16 said:


> I really admire your style. You really rock the So Kates and even at the airport!
> 
> I can hardly walk in mine.  They are my dinner shoes haha!




Thanks so much* travelgal*!!!


Keep practicing and you'll get better.


I don't really recommend wearing CL's to the airport since its full of hazards from the long walks to the escalators to the metal bars under the airplane seats. You really have to be super careful which makes wearing them to travel a real challenge...:shame:


----------



## stilly

For casual Friday this week, I decided to wear my new Banjo 120 booties with black leggings and a J. Crew blazer. They were a surprise Christmas gift from my boyfriend...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> For casual Friday this week, I decided to wear my new Banjo 120 booties with black leggings and a J. Crew blazer. They were a surprise Christmas gift from my boyfriend...



Cute!


----------



## MMaiko

stilly said:


> For casual Friday this week, I decided to wear my new Banjo 120 booties with black leggings and a J. Crew blazer. They were a surprise Christmas gift from my boyfriend...




Love the booties (& your outfit)!  I was just admiring the booties a few days ago...and here you are in them.  Fantastic!


----------



## Christchrist

Love the booties


----------



## Dego

Hey Stilly, do you know if the Hot Chicks were ever made in plain calf leather, not patent?


----------



## label24

Yes, they exist  i have a pair


----------



## betty.lee

label24 said:


> Yes, they exist  i have a pair




what?! so cool, what season did you buy these? are they only available in certain boutiques? 

sorry for the thread jack stilly.


----------



## loveloubis

label24 said:


> Yes, they exist  i have a pair



oh nice, definitely something i have not seen hot chicks in kid leather.


----------



## stilly

Dego said:


> Hey Stilly, do you know if the Hot Chicks were ever made in plain calf leather, not patent?


 
No I haven't seen the Hot Chicks in Calf or Kid yet...but I would love them!


----------



## stilly

label24 said:


> Yes, they exist  i have a pair


 


I love these *label*!!!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute!


 


MMaiko said:


> Love the booties (& your outfit)!  I was just admiring the booties a few days ago...and here you are in them.  Fantastic!


 


Christchrist said:


> Love the booties




Thanks so much* Lav, MMaiko* & *CC*!!!


----------



## stilly

Ballerina So Kates today with a pink leather mini...


----------



## label24

I bouht them at saks in México city


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Ballerina So Kates today with a pink leather mini...



THe pink skirt is cute!!


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> Ballerina So Kates today with a pink leather mini...




everything looks so good with your skin tone. amazing.


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> Ballerina So Kates today with a pink leather mini...



Such a pretty color in the so kate's  Love your skirt, too. 

I have a question about the so kate's: the new So Kate Cork Chevron is available at the german online boutique and I'm thinking about getting them. But I'm not sure about the sizing... do you own any Louboutins made with Cork? Should I size up or down or get my regular So Kate-size? And are they a "sunshine only " shoe and hard to take care of?

TIA!


----------



## J.Green

stilly said:


> Coming back from the airport earlier this week...Black Kid SK's with polka dot pantyhose. Its only interesting traveling in CLs'...


Wow! Love this look on you. Im personally a big fan for wearing nylons. Only hold ups or stockings. Especially now its winter I wear them to work at the office everyday. 
I normally wear sheer 7 or 10 denier in barely black or natural. But for a bit of fun I would wear those polka dot nylons at the weekend. Couldnt really get away with them in the office were I work.  
If you dont mined me saying you have great legs and they look stunning in nylons and heels.


----------



## J.Green

stilly said:


> Someone asked me if I ever wear my So Kates with pantyhose. Well here's my Black Suede So Kates with black pantyhose and a navy trenchcoat...


Just been looking through this thread and  Im very impressed by all your lovely shoes.
I did come across this set of photos of you wear nylons in one set. Girl how sexy do you look wearing black nylons with those black Louboutins and that short little rain coat.
Its a same you dont like wearing nylons as I think you look really great in them. My husband love me wearing sheer barely stocking with my black patent So Kate. 
I think that look would look great on you.

Below is a photo from today with me wearing sheer stocking with a Simple Pump.

Love to see you in you black So Kate with nylons.


----------



## hhl4vr

J.Green said:


> Just been looking through this thread and  Im very impressed by all your lovely shoes.
> I did come across this set of photos of you wear nylons in one set. Girl how sexy do you look wearing black nylons with those black Louboutins and that short little rain coat.
> Its a same you dont like wearing nylons as I think you look really great in them. My husband love me wearing sheer barely stocking with my black patent So Kate.
> I think that look would look great on you.
> 
> Below is a photo from today with me wearing sheer stocking with a Simple Pump.
> 
> Love to see you in you black So Kate with nylons.


 
You look amazing-great look


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Ballerina So Kates today with a pink leather mini...


These shoes look amazing on you. So great with your skin tone. My skin tone is similar, and I'm wondering if a pair of ballerina-colored CLs should be my new CL nude


----------



## LavenderIce

stilly said:


> Ballerina So Kates today with a pink leather mini...



Cute outfit *stilly*!  Everything is perfectly coordinated and the ballerina looks like your spot on nude.


----------



## Dego

label24 said:


> Yes, they exist  i have a pair



Why are you using a picture from this auction?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fabulous-...ew-/191785126415?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368


(sorry for hogging your thread, Stilly!)


----------



## Rockpup

label24 said:


> Yes, they exist  i have a pair



And the Louboutin boutique in Miami told me they do not do Kid Leather much


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> Such a pretty color in the so kate's  Love your skirt, too.
> 
> I have a question about the so kate's: the new So Kate Cork Chevron is available at the german online boutique and I'm thinking about getting them. But I'm not sure about the sizing... do you own any Louboutins made with Cork? Should I size up or down or get my regular So Kate-size? And are they a "sunshine only " shoe and hard to take care of?
> 
> TIA!




Thanks *highheeladdict*!


I actually have a pair of Pigalle 120's and So Kates in Cork. I would just go with your normal sizing as I don't find the Cork to stretch more or less than the other materials.


Good Luck!


----------



## stilly

J.Green said:


> Just been looking through this thread and  Im very impressed by all your lovely shoes.
> I did come across this set of photos of you wear nylons in one set. Girl how sexy do you look wearing black nylons with those black Louboutins and that short little rain coat.
> Its a same you dont like wearing nylons as I think you look really great in them. My husband love me wearing sheer barely stocking with my black patent So Kate.
> I think that look would look great on you.
> 
> Below is a photo from today with me wearing sheer stocking with a Simple Pump.
> 
> Love to see you in you black So Kate with nylons.




Thanks *J. Green*! Love your pics in the CL's and nylons.


I'll do some more pics of me in my new nylons and So Kates soon.


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> THe pink skirt is cute!!


 


betty.lee said:


> everything looks so good with your skin tone. amazing.


 


J.Green said:


> Wow! Love this look on you. Im personally a big fan for wearing nylons. Only hold ups or stockings. Especially now its winter I wear them to work at the office everyday.
> I normally wear sheer 7 or 10 denier in barely black or natural. But for a bit of fun I would wear those polka dot nylons at the weekend. Couldnt really get away with them in the office were I work.
> If you dont mined me saying you have great legs and they look stunning in nylons and heels.


 


hhl4vr said:


> You look amazing-great look


 


PurseACold said:


> These shoes look amazing on you. So great with your skin tone. My skin tone is similar, and I'm wondering if a pair of ballerina-colored CLs should be my new CL nude


 


LavenderIce said:


> Cute outfit *stilly*!  Everything is perfectly coordinated and the ballerina looks like your spot on nude.


 
Thanks so much *Lav, betty.lee, J. Green, hhl4vr* & *PurseACold*!!!


----------



## stilly

Rockpup said:


> And the Louboutin boutique in Miami told me they do not do Kid Leather much


 
Did they have the Kid Leather Hot Chicks at the Miami boutique *Rockpup*?
I'd love to get a pair...


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> You're so sweet *dmand*!!!
> 
> 
> I so rarely wear pantyhose with CL's put the CL's with Nylons thread inspired me to buy a few new unique pairs at Nordstrom. They were good to wear to the airport to avoid walking around the security check in bare feet...



It was something I'd never considered until the amazing concept of the Fetish with opaque stockings and now this - magic! And the bonus of not having to do that embarrassing half naked walk of shame through the airport is such a great logical approach! I am SO following this trend. 



stilly said:


> For casual Friday this week, I decided to wear my new Banjo 120 booties with black leggings and a J. Crew blazer. They were a surprise Christmas gift from my boyfriend...



So loving the entire look and the boots are KILLER - the higher finish is perfect and adore the patent toe with stud detailing. 



stilly said:


> No I haven't seen the Hot Chicks in Calf or Kid yet...but I would love them!



+1 x 1,000,000!!!! How much more comfortable would these be?!? 



stilly said:


> Ballerina So Kates today with a pink leather mini...



Super cute, overall glamorous look, and another one that must go on the wish list!


----------



## _Danielle_

stilly said:


> Ballerina So Kates today with a pink leather mini...


I love this color !!  perfect


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> It was something I'd never considered until the amazing concept of the Fetish with opaque stockings and now this - magic! And the bonus of not having to do that embarrassing half naked walk of shame through the airport is such a great logical approach! I am SO following this trend.
> 
> 
> 
> So loving the entire look and the boots are KILLER - the higher finish is perfect and adore the patent toe with stud detailing.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 x 1,000,000!!!! How much more comfortable would these be?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute, overall glamorous look, and another one that must go on the wish list!




I'm always trying to give you some new ideas *dmand*... 


I almost had to wear the stockings out of necessity as its cold winter here...


----------



## stilly

_Danielle_ said:


> I love this color !!  perfect




Thanks *Dani*!!!


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, I gave my new Black Patent Iriza 120's a spin. I've been hunting down a pair of these for quite a while now...


----------



## stilly

Coming home from work today...Snow Piggies!!!


----------



## J.Green

Both the above sets are stunning. I really love black patent myself. I'm wearing my pstent black So Kate with nude stockings out tonight. Will post some pics.


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> Thanks *highheeladdict*!
> 
> 
> I actually have a pair of Pigalle 120's and So Kates in Cork. I would just go with your normal sizing as I don't find the Cork to stretch more or less than the other materials.
> 
> 
> Good Luck!



Thank you for your help! It's hard to decide between the yellow-neon, Pacific, Indian rose and Cork Chevron...   But I think, i'm gonna get the Cork Chevron. They're pretty special and I already own patent So Kate's.


----------



## travelgal16

I love the black pigalles. Is that crystal python? 

I'm trying to learn money about the types of Louboutin snakeskin so I can purchase one soon.


----------



## stilly

travelgal16 said:


> I love the black pigalles. Is that crystal python?
> 
> I'm trying to learn money about the types of Louboutin snakeskin so I can purchase one soon.


 
Thanks *travelgal*!


Yes they are the old style pre-2013 Pigalle 120's in Black Crystal Python.
I bought them off eBay a few years back.


----------



## stilly

J.Green said:


> Both the above sets are stunning. I really love black patent myself. I'm wearing my pstent black So Kate with nude stockings out tonight. Will post some pics.


 
Thanks *J. Green*! I'd love to see your So Kates with stockings.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> For casual Friday this week, I decided to wear my new Banjo 120 booties with black leggings and a J. Crew blazer. They were a surprise Christmas gift from my boyfriend...



Beautiful boots pair well with your fabulous outfit



stilly said:


> Ballerina So Kates today with a pink leather mini...



Gorgeous nude in pink and you look fabulous



stilly said:


> From yesterday, I gave my new Black Patent Iriza 120's a spin. I've been hunting down a pair of these for quite a while now...



Black Iriza so classic and amazing style 



stilly said:


> Coming home from work today...Snow Piggies!!!



Love the python, so gorgeous and beautiful on you


----------



## stilly

Thanks so much *BirkinLover*!!! You're so sweet...


----------



## louboutintings

J.Green said:


> Both the above sets are stunning. I really love black patent myself. I'm wearing my pstent black So Kate with nude stockings out tonight. Will post some pics.



Love to see them


----------



## Rockpup

stilly said:


> Did they have the Kid Leather Hot Chicks at the Miami boutique *Rockpup*?
> I'd love to get a pair...



If they had the Hot Chick in kid leather I'd be showing off my pair  The only 130s I have seen at the boutique was the Allenissma, but not in my size. I've not seen Pigalle 120's in stock there either. The local Neiman Marcus and Saks stores seem to have a better selection.


----------



## terminal_d

stilly said:


> For casual Friday this week, I decided to wear my new Banjo 120 booties with black leggings and a J. Crew blazer. They were a surprise Christmas gift from my boyfriend...


So thanks for your nice pictures from the best shoes of the world


----------



## stilly

terminal_d said:


> So thanks for your nice pictures from the best shoes of the world


 
Thanks so much* terminal_d*!!!


----------



## stilly

I've had to give my So Kates and Pigalles a little break with all the white stuff that landed here over the weekend. But the snow didn't stop my Armurabotta 120 Boots from going out today...


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> I've had to give my So Kates and Pigalles a little break with all the white stuff that landed here over the weekend. But the snow didn't stop my Armurabotta 120 Boots from going out today...



 wow to this whole look Stilly...including the snowbanks


----------



## lulu2121

Great pics, thank you. Could you post some of your Tournoi Boots pls ?


----------



## louboutintings

stilly said:


> Thanks *J. Green*! I'd love to see your So Kates with stockings.



Me too


----------



## _Danielle_

stilly said:


> I've had to give my So Kates and Pigalles a little break with all the white stuff that landed here over the weekend. But the snow didn't stop my Armurabotta 120 Boots from going out today...



This Is what I call Winter Wonderland and the Boots look amazing on you stilly 
I'll be there In a minute ...... running ....


----------



## _Danielle_

Ohh yes and the Iriza 120's are TDF :girlwhack:


----------



## MMaiko

stilly said:


> I've had to give my So Kates and Pigalles a little break with all the white stuff that landed here over the weekend. But the snow didn't stop my Armurabotta 120 Boots from going out today...



LOVE the boots, they look fantastic.  It's funny though, I'm distracted by the depth of the snow, I'd be giving thanks for the sidewalk shoveler.  

Glad to know the snowfall didn't discourage your pictures!   :giggles:


----------



## stilly

shoes4ever said:


> wow to this whole look Stilly...including the snowbanks


 


louboutintings said:


> Me too


 


_Danielle_ said:


> This Is what I call Winter Wonderland and the Boots look amazing on you stilly
> I'll be there In a minute ...... running ....


 


_Danielle_ said:


> Ohh yes and the Iriza 120's are TDF :girlwhack:


 


MMaiko said:


> LOVE the boots, they look fantastic.  It's funny though, I'm distracted by the depth of the snow, I'd be giving thanks for the sidewalk shoveler.
> 
> Glad to know the snowfall didn't discourage your pictures!   :giggles:


 

Thanks *shoes4ever, louboutintings, Dani* & *MMaiko*!
The snow is slowly melting so I'm hoping to be back in my CL pumps soon...


----------



## stilly

lulu2121 said:


> Great pics, thank you. Could you post some of your Tournoi Boots pls ?




Thanks *lulu*! I'll wear the Tournois in the next few days...


----------



## stilly

Spiked Black Nappa Piggies from last week...pre-snow...


----------



## Natasha210

Love your collection! I wish i could wear knee high boots but my calves are way to big! &#128546;
I am yet to wear the baby 100mm banjos out haha love that look and love those shoes!!


----------



## MBB Fan

stilly said:


> I've had to give my So Kates and Pigalles a little break with all the white stuff that landed here over the weekend. But the snow didn't stop my Armurabotta 120 Boots from going out today...



The boots look so great! Love them.

Do you wear socks in them? Would be favourable with the cold temperatures.


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> I've had to give my So Kates and Pigalles a little break with all the white stuff that landed here over the weekend. But the snow didn't stop my Armurabotta 120 Boots from going out today...



I'm not a big fan of boots, but the Armurabotta look great on you!


----------



## Mwooden

I haven't been on in awhile.  I just ordered the Pigalle Follies 100mm in Shocking Pink, size 41.5.  Anyone else with larger feet here? I'd love to see how the 100mm looks on a large foot 

This is my 1st 100mm ...

EDIT:  Stilly, I see you received the so kate by accident! The color is so awesome!


----------



## stilly

Natasha210 said:


> Love your collection! I wish i could wear knee high boots but my calves are way to big! &#128546;
> I am yet to wear the baby 100mm banjos out haha love that look and love those shoes!!




Thanks *Natasha*!
These are actually pretty tight on my calves as well. That's pretty consistent with all CL boots from my experience...


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> The boots look so great! Love them.
> 
> Do you wear socks in them? Would be favourable with the cold temperatures.




Thanks *MBB*!


I usually wear tights or nylons with boots rather than socks.
These are already a tight fit so socks would almost impossible...


----------



## stilly

Mwooden said:


> I haven't been on in awhile.  I just ordered the Pigalle Follies 100mm in Shocking Pink, size 41.5.  Anyone else with larger feet here? I'd love to see how the 100mm looks on a large foot
> 
> This is my 1st 100mm ...
> 
> EDIT:  Stilly, I see you received the so kate by accident! The color is so awesome!




If you love bright colors, you'll love those *Mwooden*!
I have a real fondness for all the neon CLs...


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> I'm not a big fan of boots, but the Armurabotta look great on you!




Thanks so much *highheeladdict*!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> I've had to give my So Kates and Pigalles a little break with all the white stuff that landed here over the weekend. But the snow didn't stop my Armurabotta 120 Boots from going out today...


Wow, Super gorgeous on you


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Spiked Black Nappa Piggies from last week...pre-snow...


Stunning, beautiful spikes and amazing on you Stilly


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Spiked Black Nappa Piggies from last week...pre-snow...


Gorgeous, *stilly*! Classic, with an edge!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> I'm always trying to give you some new ideas *dmand*...
> 
> 
> I almost had to wear the stockings out of necessity as its cold winter here...



Stilly, you are my idol! :worthy: I always look to you for inspiration and I love it as I'm consistently finding new pieces I really *must have!* (My credit cards have different feelings about you however. )



stilly said:


> From yesterday, I gave my new Black Patent Iriza 120's a spin. I've been hunting down a pair of these for quite a while now...



Adore this slightly different riff on the classic So Kate AND that skirt is just stunning!! Legs for miles. 



stilly said:


> Coming home from work today...Snow Piggies!!!



Adore these so much and styled with classic edge - killer. 



stilly said:


> I've had to give my So Kates and Pigalles a little break with all the white stuff that landed here over the weekend. But the snow didn't stop my Armurabotta 120 Boots from going out today...



Stilly, this could be a Vogue cover image - . Are these as comfortable as they look?



stilly said:


> Spiked Black Nappa Piggies from last week...pre-snow...



Love the spiked piggies! So confused regarding the sizing for these. Have you gone TTS/same as So Kate sizing? I see a gap at the back of your heel, but they otherwise seem to be fine. I really want to add many pairs of these, but keep missing the mark on sizing, so have basically given up. HELP!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Stilly, you are my idol! :worthy: I always look to you for inspiration and I love it as I'm consistently finding new pieces I really *must have!* (My credit cards have different feelings about you however. )
> 
> 
> 
> Adore this slightly different riff on the classic So Kate AND that skirt is just stunning!! Legs for miles.
> 
> 
> 
> Adore these so much and styled with classic edge - killer.
> 
> 
> 
> Stilly, this could be a Vogue cover image - . Are these as comfortable as they look?
> 
> 
> 
> Love the spiked piggies! So confused regarding the sizing for these. Have you gone TTS/same as So Kate sizing? I see a gap at the back of your heel, but they otherwise seem to be fine. I really want to add many pairs of these, but keep missing the mark on sizing, so have basically given up. HELP!




Thanks so much *dmand*!


These boots are still a little tight as I bought them off eBay over the summer (for a great price I couldn't resist) and they're a half size too small. They're slowly stretch out to fit better though.


The Black Spiked Piggies are a half size smaller than my So Kates. This is the old style Pigalle though which ran smaller. These are nappa leather so I think they have stretched a bit over time but they still fit comfortably and don't fall off. I don't mind a small gap in the back as long as when I walk I don't step out if them.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Wow, Super gorgeous on you


 


PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous, *stilly*! Classic, with an edge!




Thanks so much *Birkin* &* PurseACold*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Friday, my Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots got to go out in the snow...


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> From Friday, my Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots got to go out in the snow...



They look great on you. Love the whole outfit


----------



## stilly

I ventured out in my Espadon Blue So Kates for an early dinner last night with a new floral dress...


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> I ventured out in my Espadon Blue So Kates for an early dinner last night with a new floral dress...



That really is a gorgeous shade of blue. I hope that there will be a Kid version of a blue So Kate.


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> I ventured out in my Espadon Blue So Kates for an early dinner last night with a new floral dress...




This is such an amazing color! They look really lovely.


----------



## J.Green

You look stunning


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> That really is a gorgeous shade of blue. I hope that there will be a Kid version of a blue So Kate.


 


LolasCloset said:


> This is such an amazing color! They look really lovely.


 


J.Green said:


> You look stunning


 
Thanks *highheeladdict, LolasCloset* & *J. Green*!!!


----------



## stilly

All about the Yellow today...


----------



## youssefm

You're always so perfectly coordinated!! Looks great together aesthetically


----------



## J.Green

stilly said:


> All about the Yellow today...



Once again, STUNNING!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> From Friday, my Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots got to go out in the snow...



Beautiful boots and they look fabulous on you Stilly



stilly said:


> I ventured out in my Espadon Blue So Kates for an early dinner last night with a new floral dress...



Gorgeous blue with your floral wardrobe perfect match



stilly said:


> All about the Yellow today...



Looking fabulous in yellow, beautiful color I see spring in the near horizon


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *dmand*!
> 
> 
> These boots are still a little tight as I bought them off eBay over the summer (for a great price I couldn't resist) and they're a half size too small. They're slowly stretch out to fit better though.
> 
> 
> The Black Spiked Piggies are a half size smaller than my So Kates. This is the old style Pigalle though which ran smaller. These are nappa leather so I think they have stretched a bit over time but they still fit comfortably and don't fall off. I don't mind a small gap in the back as long as when I walk I don't step out if them.



Ah, the things we do for fashion AND a great deal! 

Yeah, I think I need at least 1/2 a size ... maybe even a full size smaller for my spiked nappa piggies.

I'm the same as you - so long as the shoes stay on, all good!  Party feet always come in handy for over-sized shoes.



stilly said:


> From Friday, my Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots got to go out in the snow...



You are totally rocking these boots Stilly. Love the pairing with the cute tartan skirt. 



stilly said:


> I ventured out in my Espadon Blue So Kates for an early dinner last night with a new floral dress...



Ah, Stilly, you've done it again...Another one to go on the wishlist!  This is a perfect new shade of blue and worn so well.



stilly said:


> All about the Yellow today...



Stilly - you are a radiant ray of sunshine among a wintery snowy backdrop.


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> All about the Yellow today...



 Stilly you nailed this look - love how u wear this color


----------



## stilly

youssefm said:


> You're always so perfectly coordinated!! Looks great together aesthetically


 


J.Green said:


> Once again, STUNNING!


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful boots and they look fabulous on you Stilly
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous blue with your floral wardrobe perfect match
> 
> 
> 
> Looking fabulous in yellow, beautiful color I see spring in the near horizon


 


shoes4ever said:


> Stilly you nailed this look - love how u wear this color




Thanks so much *youssefm, J. Green, Birkin* & *shoes4ever*!!!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Ah, the things we do for fashion AND a great deal!
> 
> Yeah, I think I need at least 1/2 a size ... maybe even a full size smaller for my spiked nappa piggies.
> 
> I'm the same as you - so long as the shoes stay on, all good!  Party feet always come in handy for over-sized shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> You are totally rocking these boots Stilly. Love the pairing with the cute tartan skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, Stilly, you've done it again...Another one to go on the wishlist!  This is a perfect new shade of blue and worn so well.
> 
> 
> 
> Stilly - you are a radiant ray of sunshine among a wintery snowy backdrop.


 


Thanks *dmand*! You say the nicest things...


----------



## stilly

I wore the Amurabotta 120 Over Knee Boots to run some errands yesterday. The snow is slowly melting away...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> I wore the Amurabotta 120 Over Knee Boots to run some errands yesterday. The snow is slowly melting away...


Beautiful boots, looks stunning on you and happy Sunday


----------



## lulu2121

Would you consider selling your Tournoi boots ? I am really dying to have them and cannot find them anywhere..


----------



## binkyboot

stilly said:


> I wore the Amurabotta 120 Over Knee Boots to run some errands yesterday. The snow is slowly melting away...


Stilly, you looks astonishing with those boots!!
The most beautiful CL boots ever.
I hope owning one pair someday...dream!
How do they run?


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> I wore the Amurabotta 120 Over Knee Boots to run some errands yesterday. The snow is slowly melting away...



As I said before, I'm not a big fan of boots and I don't own any, but that's because they don't look good on my legs. But on you, boots look fabulous,like they are made for you. They fit perfectly. Great outfit, too ( as always . )


----------



## stilly

lulu2121 said:


> Would you consider selling your Tournoi boots ? I am really dying to have them and cannot find them anywhere..


 
Unfortunately no thank you* lulu*...I love the Tournoi boots.
Did you try looking for a pair on eBay? I saw a few pairs listed this year.


----------



## stilly

binkyboot said:


> Stilly, you looks astonishing with those boots!!
> The most beautiful CL boots ever.
> I hope owning one pair someday...dream!
> How do they run?




Thanks *binkyboot*!
They run true to size but I actually bought these on eBay over the summer for a great price and they're a half size small so I'm slowing stretching them into shape.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful boots, looks stunning on you and happy Sunday


 


highheeladdict said:


> As I said before, I'm not a big fan of boots and I don't own any, but that's because they don't look good on my legs. But on you, boots look fabulous,like they are made for you. They fit perfectly. Great outfit, too ( as always . )


 
Thanks* Birkin* and* highheeladdict*!!!


----------



## lulu2121

stilly said:


> Unfortunately no thank you* lulu*...I love the Tournoi boots.
> Did you try looking for a pair on eBay? I saw a few pairs listed this year.


Thank you. I did look on ebay many times, but usually only Suede or 100


----------



## stilly

Heading out to a Super Bowl party on Sunday...Black Suede So Kates...


----------



## 6ftunder

Aaaah, the suedes are so beautiful! While I do believe that patent is more resistant, the suede is just so luxurious! You look gorgeous, Stilly!


----------



## J.Green

Once again, love the look!


----------



## Jamesthompson

Beautiful yellow colour and outfit. Perfect !!!


----------



## stilly

6ftunder said:


> Aaaah, the suedes are so beautiful! While I do believe that patent is more resistant, the suede is just so luxurious! You look gorgeous, Stilly!


 


J.Green said:


> Once again, love the look!


 


Jamesthompson said:


> Beautiful yellow colour and outfit. Perfect !!!


 


Thanks *6ftunder, J. Green* & *Jamesthompson*!
I actually love the black suede SK's so much I bought a second pair...


----------



## Christchrist

How does it give after wear?


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Thanks *6ftunder, J. Green* & *Jamesthompson*!
> I actually love the black suede SK's so much I bought a second pair...



I have a couple of suede SK, black & purple.  However, I'm leaning towards selling them..I REALLY want the short-toe 120mm (or 130mm) pump like (old style) Pigalle 120, Love Me 120, Hot Chick 130, Pigalle Follies 120, etc

I have a black-suede Pigalle Follies 120 (keeping them!), plus a black-suede Mea Culpa (wide "skirt" in rear).


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Heading out to a Super Bowl party on Sunday...Black Suede So Kates...


Beautiful suede...Have a great weekend


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Heading out to a Super Bowl party on Sunday...Black Suede So Kates...


 
stylish as ever Stilly


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> All about the Yellow today...




Love the coat and heels


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I wore the Amurabotta 120 Over Knee Boots to run some errands yesterday. The snow is slowly melting away...


 
you need to wear boots more often sweetie


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Thanks *dmand*! You say the nicest things...



I just give honest feedback. You rock your style and definitely deserve to receive all the compliments you do! 



stilly said:


> I wore the Amurabotta 120 Over Knee Boots to run some errands yesterday. The snow is slowly melting away...



This is so La Femme Nikkita Stilly! Loving it. Super chic.



stilly said:


> Heading out to a Super Bowl party on Sunday...Black Suede So Kates...



Another amazing combination and admire your braveness in wearing suede to a Super Bowl party - we obviously mingle with different crowds! :lolots:


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> you need to wear boots more often sweetie




Thanks *Kayapo*!


I love wearing boots but it always seems too snowy or then too hot to wear them.
They seem to have a very short season...


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> How does it give after wear?


 
The suedes stretch a bit more than the patents...they're more like the kids so you can go a half size down if you want. I actually have 2 pairs of these since I wear I them often.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful suede...Have a great weekend


 


Kayapo97 said:


> stylish as ever Stilly


 


Kayapo97 said:


> Love the coat and heels




Thanks so much* Birkin* & *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> I just give honest feedback. You rock your style and definitely deserve to receive all the compliments you do!
> 
> 
> 
> This is so La Femme Nikkita Stilly! Loving it. Super chic.
> 
> 
> 
> Another amazing combination and admire your braveness in wearing suede to a Super Bowl party - we obviously mingle with different crowds! :lolots:






Thanks so much *dmand*!


It was a friend's party with a tame crowd so I didn't need to worry about my CL's.
I landed up standing for probably 3 hours though so my feet were a bit tired afterward.


----------



## stilly

New Frost Python So Kates...


----------



## Kalos

stilly said:


> New Frost Python So Kates...




Love these, they look so moody (in a good way!).


----------



## Mariqueen

Those frost pythons are TDF!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> New Frost Python So Kates...


Beautiful! Love the python! Happy Valentine to you Stilly


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> New Frost Python So Kates...



Gorgeous look, especially when it's so winter cold!


----------



## MMaiko

WOW!  My apologies for shouting but those are gorgeous!!

I love the first picture, the details are amazing.


----------



## stilly

Kalos said:


> Love these, they look so moody (in a good way!).


 


Mariqueen said:


> Those frost pythons are TDF!


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful! Love the python! Happy Valentine to you Stilly


 


PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous look, especially when it's so winter cold!


 


MMaiko said:


> WOW!  My apologies for shouting but those are gorgeous!!
> 
> I love the first picture, the details are amazing.




Thanks *Kalos, Mariqueen, Birkin, PurseACold* & *MMaiko*!!!
I had to take these new Pythons for a spin despite the cold snowy weather...


----------



## stilly

Heading out for an early dinner last night, I wore back seamed nylons with my Black Patent SK's to try to keep warm on a really cold night...


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> New Frost Python So Kates...




Love these


----------



## rcrmcweb

stilly said:


> Thanks *Kalos, Mariqueen, Birkin, PurseACold* & *MMaiko*!!!
> I had to take these new Pythons for a spin despite the cold snowy weather...



Heh snakes are cold blooded


----------



## Carulipa

Koopler, how does the Ishtar Booties fit? I'm considering buying one pair. I'm a TTS 37, but for higher heels, like So Kate, I'm a 36. What advice could you give me?


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> New Frost Python So Kates...



Stilly love the skin n color of these - perfect grey



stilly said:


> Heading out for an early dinner last night, I wore back seamed nylons with my Black Patent SK's to try to keep warm on a really cold night...



Cute outfit Stilly


----------



## Maxl

stilly said:


> New Frost Python So Kates...



Your outfit and those frost pythons are gorgeous!
Thank you for bringing the anklet into the cold winter!!


----------



## LKBennettlover

stilly said:


> Heading out for an early dinner last night, I wore back seamed nylons with my Black Patent SK's to try to keep warm on a really cold night...



Loving this look Stilly, the dress you have on (assume it is a dress?) is a lovely simple pattern and the combo of those seamed nylons and your SKs is to die for! Louise x


----------



## J.Green

stilly said:


> Heading out for an early dinner last night, I wore back seamed nylons with my Black Patent SK's to try to keep warm on a really cold night...


 
When wearing seamed nylons a lady can ever look cheap and trashy, or sexy and classy. You Stilly are the latter, sexy and classy. With that short dress those seams go on for ever.
Im sure where ever you went for dinner the men in the restaurant would not be able to take their eyes off you!
I know you have said you dont wear nylons often but after seeing you in these photos you should consider wearing them more.


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Love these


 


Maxl said:


> Your outfit and those frost pythons are gorgeous!
> Thank you for bringing the anklet into the cold winter!!


 


LKBennettlover said:


> Loving this look Stilly, the dress you have on (assume it is a dress?) is a lovely simple pattern and the combo of those seamed nylons and your SKs is to die for! Louise x


 
Thanks so much *CC, Maxi* & *LKBennettlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

J.Green said:


> When wearing seamed nylons a lady can ever look cheap and trashy, or sexy and classy. You Stilly are the latter, sexy and classy. With that short dress those seams go on for ever.
> Im sure where ever you went for dinner the men in the restaurant would not be able to take their eyes off you!
> I know you have said you dont wear nylons often but after seeing you in these photos you should consider wearing them more.




Thanks *J. Green*!
I do like the look of the nylons so I think I'll start wearing them more.
At least while its cold out...


----------



## stilly

Black Suede Viennana 120's for Casual Friday...


----------



## J.Green

Really nice look. Love the shoes.


----------



## Natasha210

Loving the Viennana!!! &#128522;


----------



## giggles00

Natasha210 said:


> Loving the Viennana!!! &#128522;





stilly said:


> Black Suede Viennana 120's for Casual Friday...



OMG..that shoes is so SEXY!!  I LOVE toe-cleavage..

They must be pricey.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Heading out for an early dinner last night, I wore back seamed nylons with my Black Patent SK's to try to keep warm on a really cold night...



Love the beautiful style always fabulous 



stilly said:


> Black Suede Viennana 120's for Casual Friday...



Stunning suede details awsome with your outfit


----------



## stilly

J.Green said:


> Really nice look. Love the shoes.





Natasha210 said:


> Loving the Viennana!!! &#128522;





BirkinLover77 said:


> Love the beautiful style always fabulous
> 
> Stunning suede details awsome with your outfit




Thanks so much *J. Green, Natasha* & *BirkinLover*!!!


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> OMG..that shoes is so SEXY!!  I LOVE toe-cleavage..
> 
> They must be pricey.



Thanks *gigs*!

I love the toe cleavage as well which is what drew me to them.
I actually got a good deal on these over the summer, gently used, on eBay.


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Thanks *gigs*!
> 
> I love the toe cleavage as well which is what drew me to them.
> I actually got a good deal on these over the summer, gently used, on eBay.



Are you going to get the Merci Allen 130 ? (short toe, toe cleavage, 130mm heel)

I found one in your size.  I was going to get it, but waived off.  PM me.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Py3cZfCwTbs

Engineerinheels just posted a video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UlX3xk75pg


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

stilly said:


> Heading out for an early dinner last night, I wore back seamed nylons with my Black Patent SK's to try to keep warm on a really cold night...



Stilly .. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; ... I'm a big fan of you and your collection for a log time now ... your mod pics are always amazing ... tks for sharing with us. Beautiful !!!


----------



## loveloubis

giggles00 said:


> Are you going to get the Merci Allen 130 ? (short toe, toe cleavage, 130mm heel)
> 
> I found one in your size.  I was going to get it, but waived off.  PM me.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Py3cZfCwTbs
> 
> Engineerinheels just posted a video:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UlX3xk75pg


Really love the merci aliens cause they are different. Hopefully I see them soon on the US CL website!


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> Are you going to get the Merci Allen 130 ? (short toe, toe cleavage, 130mm heel)
> 
> I found one in your size.  I was going to get it, but waived off.  PM me.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Py3cZfCwTbs
> 
> Engineerinheels just posted a video:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UlX3xk75pg[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say I'm on the fence on the Merci Allens *gigs*.
> 
> 
> I'm more for the pointy toe and skinner heel of the Hot Chicks though they're pretty uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> *Engineerinheels* wears them beautifully though.


----------



## stilly

CLShoe_Lover said:


> Stilly .. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; ... I'm a big fan of you and your collection for a log time now ... your mod pics are always amazing ... tks for sharing with us. Beautiful !!!




Thanks so much *CLShoe_Lover*!
More to come...


----------



## stilly

As the snow melts my new So Kates can come out to play...
New Patent Navy Crosscheck SK's out to dinner and a movie this weekend.
I'm a sucker for anything in navy...:shame:


----------



## stilly

And then White Patent SK's with a structured casual skirt for brunch on Sunday...


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> giggles00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to get the Merci Allen 130 ? (short toe, toe cleavage, 130mm heel)
> 
> I found one in your size.  I was going to get it, but waived off.  PM me.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Py3cZfCwTbs
> 
> Engineerinheels just posted a video:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UlX3xk75pg[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say I'm on the fence on the Merci Allens *gigs*.
> 
> 
> I'm more for the pointy toe and skinner heel of the Hot Chicks though they're pretty uncomfortable.
> 
> 
> *Engineerinheels* wears them beautifully though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here.  It came down to the fact the Hot Chick 130 is the PERFECT shoe (for my tastes).. short-toe & toe-cleavage.  I simply wouldn't wear the Merci Allen 130 often enough, although the toe-cleavage is a real attraction!!  I don't like the heel curved forward so much, either.
Click to expand...


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

stilly said:


> As the snow melts my new So Kates can come out to play...
> New Patent Navy Crosscheck SK's out to dinner and a movie this weekend.
> I'm a sucker for anything in navy...:shame:



OMG ....&#128562;&#128552;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;.... they are stunning on you ...


----------



## CLShoe_Lover

stilly said:


> And then White Patent SK's with a structured casual skirt for brunch on Sunday...



Beautiful Stilly .. just beautiful ... &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;!!!!


----------



## iloveburberry

The white SKs are on my want list... They look amazing!!!


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> As the snow melts my new So Kates can come out to play...
> New Patent Navy Crosscheck SK's out to dinner and a movie this weekend.
> I'm a sucker for anything in navy...:shame:


Stilly - i wasn't sure about this pattern when i saw them online, but whoa they do look fab on you.


----------



## stilettovixen

Stilly, I've been admiring (and to be frank, envying..) your beautiful collection. They are simply wonderful! Could I ask to see a latest picture of your glorious shoe closet? I know you took a picture a couple of years ago, but there have been so many purchases since then! How do you stay organised?

Sent from my SM-N910F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Elliesloubs

Your collection is amazing,you always wear them perfectly  just a question how many pairs of CL do you own? X


----------



## stilly

stilettovixen said:


> Stilly, I've been admiring (and to be frank, envying..) your beautiful collection. They are simply wonderful! Could I ask to see a latest picture of your glorious shoe closet? I know you took a picture a couple of years ago, but there have been so many purchases since then! How do you stay organised?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using PurseForum mobile app


 

Thanks *stilettovixen*!

Everyone asks me about my closet but the truth is my shoe collection has well outgrown a single closet.

Most of my So Kate's now occupy our spare guest bedroom. I have them all unboxed and on the floor and the boxes all stacked in the corner.

90% of my Pigalles are in the basement and brought out only on demand.

I have way too many pairs...and an addiction to buy more! I'm not exactly organized...


----------



## stilly

CLShoe_Lover said:


> Beautiful Stilly .. just beautiful ... &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;!!!!


 


iloveburberry said:


> The white SKs are on my want list... They look amazing!!!


 


shoes4ever said:


> Stilly - i wasn't sure about this pattern when i saw them online, but whoa they do look fab on you.


 
Thanks so much *CLShoe_Lover, iloveburberry* & *shoes4ever*!
I love white CL's...even in the middle of winter....


----------



## stilly

Elliesloubs said:


> Your collection is amazing,you always wear them perfectly  just a question how many pairs of CL do you own? X




Thanks *Elliesloubs*!


Let's just say "a lot".
I thankfully don't keep a running count.
Way over a hundred I'd guess.
I still have a backlog of pairs I haven't posted yet...


----------



## stilettovixen

Wow Stilly, your collection is absolutely stunning but you'll have to re-purpose your spare room into a walk in closet to accommodate them all! Or.... you could always store some of your fabulous shoes in my closet! Lol 
Where do you keep your boots?

Sent from my SM-N910F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## hellomashimaro

Is it crass to ask how you afford them all &#128561;
My guess is a fancy job haha


----------



## stilly

hellomashimaro said:


> Is it crass to ask how you afford them all &#128561;
> My guess is a fancy job haha




My boyfriend and I both have well paying jobs. He has bought me quite a few pairs as gifts over the years and I bought the rest. I also have bought quite a few pairs off eBay either slightly used or at a greatly reduced price a season later. We really don't spend a lot of money on vacations, etc. so CL's are one of my luxuries...


----------



## stilly

stilettovixen said:


> Wow Stilly, your collection is absolutely stunning but you'll have to re-purpose your spare room into a walk in closet to accommodate them all! Or.... you could always store some of your fabulous shoes in my closet! Lol
> Where do you keep your boots?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using PurseForum mobile app


 
My CL boots are in another closet in our home office. They live with all my other pairs of boots. I actually have quite a large collection of boots of various brands. I have CL's spread out in closets all over the house as well as the basement.


----------



## stilettovixen

Your Pigalle collection is stunning, would love to see your boots collection too. So jealous! Lol

Sent from my SM-N910F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## stilly

Jeans, Blazer & SK's For Casual Friday!

I just got these Black Kid SK's back from Santana Creative who applied red rubber soles, new heel tips and rewrapped the leather on one of the heels I ruined from overuse. They do just beautiful work and they look like new! I mailed them off, they repaired them and sent them back all in about 2 weeks. About $125 with shipping. Highly recommended!


----------



## J.Green

stilly said:


> Jeans, Blazer & SK's For Casual Friday!
> 
> I just got these Black Kid SK's back from Santana Creative who applied red rubber soles, new heel tips and rewrapped the leather on one of the heels I ruined from overuse. They do just beautiful work and they look like new! I mailed them off, they repaired them and sent them back all in about 2 weeks. About $125 with shipping. Highly recommended!



It may be Casual but you still look as good as ever!


----------



## stilly

J.Green said:


> It may be Casual but you still look as good as ever!




Thanks *J. Green*!


----------



## stilly

Black Hot Chicks Out For Dinner last night. These were fine until we were walking out of the restaurant and the heel tip broke and the heel then hit the ground rolling up the patent leather. I hobbled to the car with one shoe. I'll send them out for repair next week...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> As the snow melts my new So Kates can come out to play...
> New Patent Navy Crosscheck SK's out to dinner and a movie this weekend.
> I'm a sucker for anything in navy...:shame:



Fabulous pair! Love your wardrobe with these amazing pair of SK



stilly said:


> And then White Patent SK's with a structured casual skirt for brunch on Sunday...



Stunning SK in white, so beautiful my friend



stilly said:


> Thanks *stilettovixen*!
> 
> Everyone asks me about my closet but the truth is my shoe collection has well outgrown a single closet.
> 
> Most of my So Kate's now occupy our spare guest bedroom. I have them all unboxed and on the floor and the boxes all stacked in the corner.
> 
> 90% of my Pigalles are in the basement and brought out only on demand.
> 
> I have way too many pairs...and an addiction to buy more! I'm not exactly organized...



Fabulous collection! Have a great week ahead! Love your style


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Jeans, Blazer & SK's For Casual Friday!
> 
> I just got these Black Kid SK's back from Santana Creative who applied red rubber soles, new heel tips and rewrapped the leather on one of the heels I ruined from overuse. They do just beautiful work and they look like new! I mailed them off, they repaired them and sent them back all in about 2 weeks. About $125 with shipping. Highly recommended!



Gorgeous wardrobe and you wear SK so well, have a great evening.



stilly said:


> Black Hot Chicks Out For Dinner last night. These were fine until we were walking out of the restaurant and the heel tip broke and the heel then hit the ground rolling up the patent leather. I hobbled to the car with one shoe. I'll send them out for repair next week...



Oh no, sorry to hear... I must admit these sexy stellito are very difficult to walk in so I raise my hat off to you! I only own the black pair and I think that is it for me. I will be living vicariously through you my darling friend.


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Black Hot Chicks Out For Dinner last night. These were fine until we were walking out of the restaurant and the heel tip broke and the heel then hit the ground rolling up the patent leather. I hobbled to the car with one shoe. I'll send them out for repair next week...



I never wear my Loubies in "concrete jungle", maybe smooth concrete in parking garages.  The heel tips (esp Hot Chick) will get torn up pretty quick.  My old reliable Pigalle 120 black-patent finally blew a heel tip (see my avatar), with above gentle approach.

I would get a "street use" 5" heel for concrete, carry the Loubies in my purse..then do a swap when I get indoors.  I even have Mary Jane flats from Aerosoles, which I will use on long walks ("malling"), then whip out 5" Loubies at my destination.

I have 150mm (6") Ernest black-patent Defi, which has steel tip heels.  It's well worn (inside use only), but I would now wear it outside.  I have some old Adige 5" pumps (Made in France) from early 80's, which have steel tip heels.  Do they even make any shoes with steel tip heels nowadays?


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Gorgeous wardrobe and you wear SK so well, have a great evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, sorry to hear... I must admit these sexy stellito are very difficult to walk in so I raise my hat off to you! I only own the black pair and I think that is it for me. I will be living vicariously through you my darling friend.


 


Thanks *BirkinLover*!


The Hot Chicks certainly aren't easy to wear but I wish they just made the heel tips a little more durable.


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> I never wear my Loubies in "concrete jungle", maybe smooth concrete in parking garages.  The heel tips (esp Hot Chick) will get torn up pretty quick.  My old reliable Pigalle 120 black-patent finally blew a heel tip (see my avatar), with above gentle approach.
> 
> I would get a "street use" 5" heel for concrete, carry the Loubies in my purse..then do a swap when I get indoors.  I even have Mary Jane flats from Aerosoles, which I will use on long walks ("malling"), then whip out 5" Loubies at my destination.
> 
> I have 150mm (6") Ernest black-patent Defi, which has steel tip heels.  It's well worn (inside use only), but I would now wear it outside.  I have some old Adige 5" pumps (Made in France) from early 80's, which have steel tip heels.  Do they even make any shoes with steel tip heels nowadays?




I sometimes wear another pair of heels and change into my CL's when I get to work but usually I'm wearing them outdoors regularly and taking my chances. 


Thankfully, most of the good cobblers can fix almost any damage. I'm hoping to have them back from repairs next week...


----------



## stilly

This was my very first pair of So Kates and still one of my favorites. Armure Python So Kates...


----------



## J.Green

Very nice! Like that 3rd photo down with the sunlight shining on your feet and shoes


----------



## Jamesthompson

Stunning pics !


----------



## MMaiko

J.Green said:


> Very nice! Like that 3rd photo down with the sunlight shining on your feet and shoes



My thoughts, too.  Great picture with the sunshine.


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> This was my very first pair of So Kates and still one of my favorites. Armure Python So Kates...


Love those shoes and how great they look on you! I've got those in Pigalle Follies, and they're one of my faves too.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> This was my very first pair of So Kates and still one of my favorites. Armure Python So Kates...


Stilly, these are a fabulous pair of So Kate the python is so gorgeous and you wear them so well. Have a great weekend


----------



## stilly

J.Green said:


> Very nice! Like that 3rd photo down with the sunlight shining on your feet and shoes


 


Jamesthompson said:


> Stunning pics !


 


MMaiko said:


> My thoughts, too.  Great picture with the sunshine.


 


PurseACold said:


> Love those shoes and how great they look on you! I've got those in Pigalle Follies, and they're one of my faves too.


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, these are a fabulous pair of So Kate the python is so gorgeous and you wear them so well. Have a great weekend


 
Thanks so much* J. Green, James, MMaiko, PurseACold* & *BirkinLover*!!!


----------



## stilly

Tissu Etincelle So Kates in Black & Sliver. These are a nice change of pace to my usual black CL's...


----------



## stilly

Violet Watersnake So Kates... I actually fell walking in these last night. Thankfully the shoes are fine and only my butt was bruised. If you wear tall heels like this a lot like I do I think falls are inevitable so I take it in stride and move on... Wearing these in the dead of winter has its risks...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Tissu Etincelle So Kates in Black & Sliver. These are a nice change of pace to my usual black CL's...



Beautiful SK, love them with your fabulous outfit. We are twins I was very lucky to find these on sale and they are stunning



stilly said:


> Violet Watersnake So Kates... I actually fell walking in these last night. Thankfully the shoes are fine and only my butt was bruised. If you wear tall heels like this a lot like I do I think falls are inevitable so I take it in stride and move on... Wearing these in the dead of winter has its risks...



Stilly, sorry to hear you fell and hope you did not hurt yourself. Gorgeous color SK love them and you look stunning in them, twins again mine is in the orange


----------



## citylicious

stilly said:


> Violet Watersnake So Kates... I actually fell walking in these last night. Thankfully the shoes are fine and only my butt was bruised. If you wear tall heels like this a lot like I do I think falls are inevitable so I take it in stride and move on... Wearing these in the dead of winter has its risks...




Oh wow these are gorgeous!! Love your collection!! hope your butt was not too badly bruised [emoji85][emoji175]


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Violet Watersnake So Kates... I actually fell walking in these last night. Thankfully the shoes are fine and only my butt was bruised. If you wear tall heels like this a lot like I do I think falls are inevitable so I take it in stride and move on... Wearing these in the dead of winter has its risks...



The ultra thin heels (So Kate, Pigalle Follies, Hot Chick) can get caught in a crack, incl escalator crevice.  Recipe for disaster, imminent fall.  A friend slipped on his kids stroller, landed on his wrist..clean break.  Ugh.  Rugs can be tricky, the heel tip can get caught in some loose threads.

A butt landing is a good landing!  There was a gal at an office store who always rocked 5" pumps.  She told me how she fell, then tossed the shoes in the garbage..broke-out-laughing as she told me over the phone!

There are a thousand ways to walk in 5" stiletto heels.  One gal let the heel wiggle "lavishly", very flirty.  I like to let my (foot) heel move inwards after I plant the stiletto heel, then repeat with other foot.  A nice subtle flirtatious walk.  Couple with a tad bit of "nose in the air" (snobby haughtiness), it garners some negativity from observers.  I'm just "acting out", after all

"Life's a Stage"
-- Shakespeare

Here's a nice gait by Stilettocouturebella:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-i1n42dJyc

foot forward in a crossing motion, as opposed to a conventional gait.  ChristChrist (Teamyummymummy) also has this "down"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wP_XiLHGiQ

Both these ladies are competing in the "stiletto challenge".  I'm learning from their technique, and I consider myself an expert!

Stilly, you need to jump in the game and get a Youtube channel going on!


----------



## LavenderIce

Love your python amure and violet watersnake SKs *stillly*!  I can't believe the python amure are your first pair of SK.  Your SK family has come a very long way since!

I am sorry to hear about your fall.  On a selfish note, I feel better about myself that a 120mm and up legend such as yourself has mishaps like the rest of us mere mortals.  My one and only fall wearing CLs happened with the 150mm Lady Clou.  I was speedwalking over the carpet of a Las Vegas casino floor, and took a misstep over an uneven surface.  The first thing I reached for were my shoes.  Priorities.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful SK, love them with your fabulous outfit. We are twins I was very lucky to find these on sale and they are stunning
> 
> 
> 
> Stilly, sorry to hear you fell and hope you did not hurt yourself. Gorgeous color SK love them and you look stunning in them, twins again mine is in the orange


 


citylicious said:


> Oh wow these are gorgeous!! Love your collection!! hope your butt was not too badly bruised [emoji85][emoji175]


 


giggles00 said:


> The ultra thin heels (So Kate, Pigalle Follies, Hot Chick) can get caught in a crack, incl escalator crevice.  Recipe for disaster, imminent fall.  A friend slipped on his kids stroller, landed on his wrist..clean break.  Ugh.  Rugs can be tricky, the heel tip can get caught in some loose threads.
> 
> A butt landing is a good landing!  There was a gal at an office store who always rocked 5" pumps.  She told me how she fell, then tossed the shoes in the garbage..broke-out-laughing as she told me over the phone!
> 
> There are a thousand ways to walk in 5" stiletto heels.  One gal let the heel wiggle "lavishly", very flirty.  I like to let my (foot) heel move inwards after I plant the stiletto heel, then repeat with other foot.  A nice subtle flirtatious walk.  Couple with a tad bit of "nose in the air" (snobby haughtiness), it garners some negativity from observers.  I'm just "acting out", after all
> 
> "Life's a Stage"
> -- Shakespeare
> 
> Here's a nice gait by Stilettocouturebella:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-i1n42dJyc
> 
> foot forward in a crossing motion, as opposed to a conventional gait.  ChristChrist (Teamyummymummy) also has this "down"
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wP_XiLHGiQ
> 
> Both these ladies are competing in the "stiletto challenge".  I'm learning from their technique, and I consider myself an expert!
> 
> Stilly, you need to jump in the game and get a Youtube channel going on!


 


LavenderIce said:


> Love your python amure and violet watersnake SKs *stillly*!  I can't believe the python amure are your first pair of SK.  Your SK family has come a very long way since!
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your fall.  On a selfish note, I feel better about myself that a 120mm and up legend such as yourself has mishaps like the rest of us mere mortals.  My one and only fall wearing CLs happened with the 150mm Lady Clou.  I was speedwalking over the carpet of a Las Vegas casino floor, and took a misstep over an uneven surface.  The first thing I reached for were my shoes.  Priorities.




Thanks *BirkinLover, citylicious, gigs* and *Lav*!!!


My bruised butt is slowly recovering.
It didn't stop me from wearing CLs' the very next day...:girlwhack:


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> The ultra thin heels (So Kate, Pigalle Follies, Hot Chick) can get caught in a crack, incl escalator crevice.  Recipe for disaster, imminent fall.  A friend slipped on his kids stroller, landed on his wrist..clean break.  Ugh.  Rugs can be tricky, the heel tip can get caught in some loose threads.
> 
> A butt landing is a good landing!  There was a gal at an office store who always rocked 5" pumps.  She told me how she fell, then tossed the shoes in the garbage..broke-out-laughing as she told me over the phone!
> 
> There are a thousand ways to walk in 5" stiletto heels.  One gal let the heel wiggle "lavishly", very flirty.  I like to let my (foot) heel move inwards after I plant the stiletto heel, then repeat with other foot.  A nice subtle flirtatious walk.  Couple with a tad bit of "nose in the air" (snobby haughtiness), it garners some negativity from observers.  I'm just "acting out", after all
> 
> "Life's a Stage"
> -- Shakespeare
> 
> Here's a nice gait by Stilettocouturebella:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-i1n42dJyc
> 
> foot forward in a crossing motion, as opposed to a conventional gait.  ChristChrist (Teamyummymummy) also has this "down"
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wP_XiLHGiQ
> 
> Both these ladies are competing in the "stiletto challenge".  I'm learning from their technique, and I consider myself an expert!
> 
> Stilly, you need to jump in the game and get a Youtube channel going on!




I'm thinking about YouTube *gigs*...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Love the CL challenge the ladies ran in February...


----------



## stilly

*YELLOW FEVER!*

After my spill on Saturday night, I was right back out Sunday morning for a grocery run in my new Yellow (Sun) Pigalle Follies 120's.

 I think this is my 6th pair of Yellow CL's...


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> *YELLOW FEVER!*
> 
> After my spill on Saturday night, I was right back out Sunday morning for a grocery run in my new Yellow (Sun) Pigalle Follies 120's.
> 
> I think this is my 6th pair of Yellow CL's...


Gorgeous on you. And what a bright contrast to the grey day in the background!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> My CL boots are in another closet in our home office. They live with all my other pairs of boots. I actually have quite a large collection of boots of various brands. I have CL's spread out in closets all over the house as well as the basement.



I'm glad I'm not alone - my home office is now my 'shoe room' and then pairs form an L-shaped wall around my bed, with additional pairs tucked inside my wardrobe! 



stilly said:


> Jeans, Blazer & SK's For Casual Friday!
> 
> I just got these Black Kid SK's back from Santana Creative who applied red rubber soles, new heel tips and rewrapped the leather on one of the heels I ruined from overuse. They do just beautiful work and they look like new! I mailed them off, they repaired them and sent them back all in about 2 weeks. About $125 with shipping. Highly recommended!



A classic that you always wear so well. The distressed jeans and blazer is tres chic! 



stilly said:


> Black Hot Chicks Out For Dinner last night. These were fine until we were walking out of the restaurant and the heel tip broke and the heel then hit the ground rolling up the patent leather. I hobbled to the car with one shoe. I'll send them out for repair next week...



Oh, Stilly, I'm so sorry and feel your pain! You feel incredible if that's any consolation. I hope they can fix these for you. 



stilly said:


> Thanks *BirkinLover*!
> 
> 
> The Hot Chicks certainly aren't easy to wear but I wish they just made the heel tips a little more durable.



I so agree! I am sick of having to send my shoes to the cobbler after only one long day of wearing my Loubis! It's very frustrating. 



stilly said:


> This was my very first pair of So Kates and still one of my favorites. Armure Python So Kates...



Stunning! Adore your patterned flare skirt too. I so wanted these, but they only had a 1/2 or whole size larger than I needed and the python gives so much reason took over (which it rarely does) so I passed them up. Living vicariously through their fabulousity on you for now! 



stilly said:


> Tissu Etincelle So Kates in Black & Sliver. These are a nice change of pace to my usual black CL's...



Love these Stilly! The fine detail and texture are a lovely alternative to black without being OTT.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Violet Watersnake So Kates... I actually fell walking in these last night. Thankfully the shoes are fine and only my butt was bruised. If you wear tall heels like this a lot like I do I think falls are inevitable so I take it in stride and move on... Wearing these in the dead of winter has its risks...



One of perhaps my top five all time favourite Louboutins! So, so, sorry about your fall.  Sorry, but my mind immediately went to the shoes - so relieved they and you are okay. 



stilly said:


> Thanks *BirkinLover, citylicious, gigs* and *Lav*!!!
> 
> 
> My bruised butt is slowly recovering.
> It didn't stop me from wearing CLs' the very next day...:girlwhack:



You go girl!! 



stilly said:


> *YELLOW FEVER!*
> 
> After my spill on Saturday night, I was right back out Sunday morning for a grocery run in my new Yellow (Sun) Pigalle Follies 120's.
> 
> I think this is my 6th pair of Yellow CL's...



ADORE these! Such a great pop of colour, especially against that wintry backdrop.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> *YELLOW FEVER!*
> 
> After my spill on Saturday night, I was right back out Sunday morning for a grocery run in my new Yellow (Sun) Pigalle Follies 120's.
> 
> I think this is my 6th pair of Yellow CL's...


You always look fabulous and love the bright color for the spring


----------



## stilly

PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous on you. And what a bright contrast to the grey day in the background!


 


dmand2 said:


> One of perhaps my top five all time favourite Louboutins! So, so, sorry about your fall.  Sorry, but my mind immediately went to the shoes - so relieved they and you are okay.
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl!!
> 
> 
> 
> ADORE these! Such a great pop of colour, especially against that wintry backdrop.


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> You always look fabulous and love the bright color for the spring


 
Thanks *PurseACold, dmand* & *Birkin*!!!


----------



## stilly

Heading out for Burgers Friday Night...Black Mosaic Sliver/Black So Kates with a burgundy leather mini & black cashmere peplum sweater...


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> Heading out for Burgers Friday Night...Black Mosaic Sliver/Black So Kates with a burgundy leather mini & black cashmere peplum sweater...



Gorgeous So Kate`s and such a lovely outfit!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Heading out for Burgers Friday Night...Black Mosaic Sliver/Black So Kates with a burgundy leather mini & black cashmere peplum sweater...



Awesome sauce!  Short skirts and 5" heels..SO HOT.

What brand purse are you rockin' ?

Love your pose, I'm consciously trying to let my heels dip inwards as I thrust forward.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Heading out for Burgers Friday Night...Black Mosaic Sliver/Black So Kates with a burgundy leather mini & black cashmere peplum sweater...



Absolutely adore the Optic Mosaico SKs and the textural contrast with the leather mini and cashmere sweater is just stunning!!


----------



## Jamesthompson

These yellow heels are perfect in this weather. Gorgeous.


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> Awesome sauce!  Short skirts and 5" heels..SO HOT.
> 
> What brand purse are you rockin' ?
> 
> Love your pose, I'm consciously trying to let my heels dip inwards as I thrust forward.


 


You're so sweet *gigs*! 


Its a new Coach Swagger purse.


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> Gorgeous So Kate`s and such a lovely outfit!


 


dmand2 said:


> Absolutely adore the Optic Mosaico SKs and the textural contrast with the leather mini and cashmere sweater is just stunning!!


 


Jamesthompson said:


> These yellow heels are perfect in this weather. Gorgeous.






Thanks so much* highheeladdict, dmand* &* James*!!!


----------



## stilly

Still cool here so my Black Suede Pigalle Boots got to go to work today...


----------



## MBB Fan

That looks so stunning!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> That looks so stunning!


 
Thanks *MBB*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Cabo 120's today...


----------



## stilly

Casual Friday today...Skinnys, a blazer and Pony Fur Leopard SK's...


----------



## EmmaD

stilly said:


> Casual Friday today...Skinnys, a blazer and Pony Fur Leopard SK's...



I looooove those pony leopard SK's!  To die for! And the red sole compliments the leopard so well, really makes it pop even more.

You paired them with a great outfit as well.  In my opinion, they need a little downdressing so they get all the well deserved attention.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Heading out for Burgers Friday Night...Black Mosaic Sliver/Black So Kates with a burgundy leather mini & black cashmere peplum sweater...



Beautiful SK and you look fabulous Stilly



stilly said:


> Still cool here so my Black Suede Pigalle Boots got to go to work today...



I admire your style beautiful boots and they look very comfortable 



stilly said:


> Black Kid Cabo 120's today...



Love these and you remind me that I need to wear these more



stilly said:


> Casual Friday today...Skinnys, a blazer and Pony Fur Leopard SK's...



Love the leopard print so happy that I bought these in the pony and patent leather


----------



## stilettovixen

Love your yellow shoes Stilly. Especially with spring now officially on the way! Could you show off your yellow pastel peep toe? The ones without a platform?

Thank you!

Sent from my SM-N910F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## stilly

stilettovixen said:


> Love your yellow shoes Stilly. Especially with spring now officially on the way! Could you show off your yellow pastel peep toe? The ones without a platform?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using PurseForum mobile app




Thanks *stilettovixen*!


It is warming up here so I might break out the Yellow Lady Peeps this weekend!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful SK and you look fabulous Stilly
> 
> 
> 
> I admire your style beautiful boots and they look very comfortable
> 
> 
> 
> Love these and you remind me that I need to wear these more
> 
> 
> 
> Love the leopard print so happy that I bought these in the pony and patent leather


 


Thanks *BirkinLover*!


Its almost warm enough here to break out my other spring pairs.
Can't wait!


----------



## stilly

EmmaD said:


> I looooove those pony leopard SK's!  To die for! And the red sole compliments the leopard so well, really makes it pop even more.
> 
> You paired them with a great outfit as well.  In my opinion, they need a little downdressing so they get all the well deserved attention.




Thanks *Emma*!


I do love the fun pony fur with jeans!


----------



## J.Green

Rally do like this look on you!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> Casual Friday today...Skinnys, a blazer and Pony Fur Leopard SK's...



LOVE the leopard separates (scarf) with the leopard SK pony fur!

I'm also working on a leopard ensemble, leopard patent Pigalle 120 (early sculptured heel) with leopard earrings (with sculptured gold ring).  I'm looking for a leopard skirt, like the one in the attached pic.


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Casual Friday today...Skinnys, a blazer and Pony Fur Leopard SK's...


Love the look, *stilly*!


----------



## Christchrist

You're the queen of so Kate and piggys gurllll


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> LOVE the leopard separates (scarf) with the leopard SK pony fur!
> 
> I'm also working on a leopard ensemble, leopard patent Pigalle 120 (early sculptured heel) with leopard earrings (with sculptured gold ring).  I'm looking for a leopard skirt, like the one in the attached pic.




Thanks *gigs*!


I'd love to see your leopard outfit when you get it together. It sounds amazing!


----------



## stilly

J.Green said:


> Rally do like this look on you!


 


PurseACold said:


> Love the look, *stilly*!


 


Christchrist said:


> You're the queen of so Kate and piggys gurllll






Thanks *J. Green, PurseACold* & *CC!!!*
I do love my SK's and Piggies...


----------



## stilly

Despite my feet being in rough shape from a long, cold winter, I couldn't resist venturing out in my Rivierina Pink Neon 120's for a work dinner last night. These are essentially So Kates with the back cut out and replaced by an ankle strap. I hope they offer them in some solid colors with the 120 heel soon...


----------



## label24

I i love it!!!! And of course i need it!


----------



## annamoon

Your Rivierina's and exquisite, you must have turned a few heads!!

I thought you would have regular pedicures even in winter, your feet must take a bit of a hard time in SK and Pigallies all the time.




stilly said:


> Despite my feet being in rough shape from a long, cold winter, I couldn't resist venturing out in my Rivierina Pink Neon 120's for a work dinner last night. These are essentially So Kates with the back cut out and replaced by an ankle strap. I hope they offer them in some solid colors with the 120 heel soon...


----------



## _Danielle_

I like the Rivierina !! If I could find the black patent/leopard ones I would get them too


----------



## Materielgrrl

I'm a Rivierina (Baila) girl!  Those are lovely, unpolished feet and all.


----------



## J.Green

They look very sexy on you Stilly&#128525;


----------



## Jamesthompson

Wonderful Spring look


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> Your Rivierina's and exquisite, you must have turned a few heads!!
> 
> I thought you would have regular pedicures even in winter, your feet must take a bit of a hard time in SK and Pigallies all the time.




Thanks *annamoon*! 
No I never seem to have enough time to get a pedicure between work and travel...


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> Your Rivierina's and exquisite, you must have turned a few heads!!
> 
> I thought you would have regular pedicures even in winter, your feet must take a bit of a hard time in SK and Pigallies all the time.


 


label24 said:


> I i love it!!!! And of course i need it!


 


_Danielle_ said:


> I like the Rivierina !! If I could find the black patent/leopard ones I would get them too


 


Materielgrrl said:


> I'm a Rivierina (Baila) girl!  Those are lovely, unpolished feet and all.


 


J.Green said:


> They look very sexy on you Stilly&#128525;






Jamesthompson said:


> Wonderful Spring look




Thanks so much* label, Dani, Materielgrrl, J. Green* &* James*!!
I also got these in neon yellow which I may break out for Easter Sunday...


----------



## stilly

Horizon (Light Blue) So Kates for Casual Friday today...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Despite my feet being in rough shape from a long, cold winter, I couldn't resist venturing out in my Rivierina Pink Neon 120's for a work dinner last night. These are essentially So Kates with the back cut out and replaced by an ankle strap. I hope they offer them in some solid colors with the 120 heel soon...



Stunning and love the color, you always look fabulous in CL



stilly said:


> Horizon (Light Blue) So Kates for Casual Friday today...



Gorgeous color works so perfect with your wardrobe


----------



## _Danielle_

stilly said:


> Horizon (Light Blue) So Kates for Casual Friday today...



This was the best color since a long time !!  they look pretty on you stilly !!


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Horizon (Light Blue) So Kates for Casual Friday today...


What a great color and look. I regret that I didn't buy any horizon-colored CLs. Should've gotten the Decolletes when I had the chance.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stunning and love the color, you always look fabulous in CL
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous color works so perfect with your wardrobe


 


_Danielle_ said:


> This was the best color since a long time !!  they look pretty on you stilly !!


 


PurseACold said:


> What a great color and look. I regret that I didn't buy any horizon-colored CLs. Should've gotten the Decolletes when I had the chance.


 


Thanks *Birkin, Dani* & *PurseACold*!!!
I do love the Light Blue SK's for spring...


----------



## stilly

*Easter Sunday! *:buttercup:
Yellow for Easter lunch with the family...


----------



## MMaiko

stilly said:


> Casual Friday today...Skinnys, a blazer and Pony Fur Leopard SK's...



Stilly, I know I'm late to comment on this but I have to say how happy I am to (finally) see you in a pair that I actually have.     Considering I only have 2, I hoped the day would come and it HAS.  WooHOO!!!

Okay..now back to admiring all the ones I don't have.  

~M


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> *Easter Sunday! *:buttercup:
> Yellow for Easter lunch with the family...




Lovely as ever


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Despite my feet being in rough shape from a long, cold winter, I couldn't resist venturing out in my Rivierina Pink Neon 120's for a work dinner last night. These are essentially So Kates with the back cut out and replaced by an ankle strap. I hope they offer them in some solid colors with the 120 heel soon...


 


Very pretty
Is the Easter Bunny hiding in your handbag?


----------



## stilly

MMaiko said:


> Stilly, I know I'm late to comment on this but I have to say how happy I am to (finally) see you in a pair that I actually have.     Considering I only have 2, I hoped the day would come and it HAS.  WooHOO!!!
> 
> Okay..now back to admiring all the ones I don't have.
> 
> ~M




So nice to hear* MMaiko*!!! 
What's the other pair you have?


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Very pretty
> Is the Easter Bunny hiding in your handbag?




Thanks *Kayapo*!
I love bunnies! :buttercup:


----------



## stilly

Blue Watersnake SK's...


----------



## briska1989

stilly said:


> Blue Watersnake SK's...



Very very sexy, 

Stilly, can you help me?

I'm about to make the purchase of my first louboutin , but I have a question to see if you can help me ; I usually wear size 39 and my foot is wide and will apply the model Pigalle kid 120 in size 38.5 , you think I would stay well?  

PD, The 39 in pumps low cut is a little thight in the toes


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Still cool here so my Black Suede Pigalle Boots got to go to work today...



I SO love you rocking your killer legs, but you wear boots *so well* I just have to bask in how great you look! 



stilly said:


> Black Kid Cabo 120's today...



These are super fun Stilly and really enjoy the contrast with your 'pretty' skirt.



stilly said:


> Casual Friday today...Skinnys, a blazer and Pony Fur Leopard SK's...



Well, I'm always weak at the knees for leopard print. Damn you for always making me consider adding the pony fur version to my Leopardinos every time I see you in these. :greengrin:



stilly said:


> Despite my feet being in rough shape from a long, cold winter, I couldn't resist venturing out in my Rivierina Pink Neon 120's for a work dinner last night. These are essentially So Kates with the back cut out and replaced by an ankle strap. I hope they offer them in some solid colors with the 120 heel soon...



OMG - only one response: . Immediately onto the 'Stilly inspired wish list' (SIWL)!



stilly said:


> Horizon (Light Blue) So Kates for Casual Friday today...



Stilly, kicking myself (and I wish in those shoes) for passing these up AND on sale since I doubted the colour (online stock photos only). BIG mistake. Definitely another SIWL item!!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> *Easter Sunday! *:buttercup:
> Yellow for Easter lunch with the family...



I SO love when you wear yellow. You again showed me that us pale princesses can pull off such shades. Are these Canari? I'm after a really bright yellow. Which of your yellows - Canari, Titi, etc do you like best? Thanks! 



stilly said:


> Blue Watersnake SK's...



I just died a bit...


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Stilly
Your outfits are so beautifully coordinated with all your gorgeous shoes!!!! You make me wanna go out and buy the so Kates but God knows I can't walk even one step in the so Kates. The highest I can wear in Loubs is the 100 mm heel and that's it. You really look amazing, actually stunning!&#128521;


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Blue Watersnake SK's...



Beautiful pair SK with your gorgeous attire



stilly said:


> *Easter Sunday! *:buttercup:
> Yellow for Easter lunch with the family...



Fabulous Stilly you look amazing and have a great weekend


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Blue Watersnake SK's...


 
Amazing as ever Stilly


----------



## MMaiko

stilly said:


> So nice to hear* MMaiko*!!!
> What's the other pair you have?



I just bought nude patent SK's, wore them for the first time tonight.  Although they aren't broken in yet, I loved having them on my feet!  

I'm hoping to add more, something exotic or really colourful; there are just so many choices.  Always look forward to your pictures, your wardrobe/closets are simply to.die.for!

~M


----------



## MMaiko

stilly said:


> Blue Watersnake SK's...



Love, love, love these.  What a gorgeous color!


----------



## stilly

briska1989 said:


> Very very sexy,
> 
> Stilly, can you help me?
> 
> I'm about to make the purchase of my first louboutin , but I have a question to see if you can help me ; I usually wear size 39 and my foot is wide and will apply the model Pigalle kid 120 in size 38.5 , you think I would stay well?
> 
> PD, The 39 in pumps low cut is a little thight in the toes




Hi* briska*!


It depends on if its the old style Pigalles from 2013 or earlier or the newer Pigalles from 2014 to today. The newer Pigalles run small so I'd actually say go a half up to a 39.5 but if they're the older style from 2013 or older a 38.5 or 39 should fit.


Hope this helps.


----------



## stilly

MMaiko said:


> I just bought nude patent SK's, wore them for the first time tonight.  Although they aren't broken in yet, I loved having them on my feet!
> 
> I'm hoping to add more, something exotic or really colourful; there are just so many choices.  Always look forward to your pictures, your wardrobe/closets are simply to.die.for!
> 
> ~M




I love the Nude SK's...one of may favs and a staple of my wardrobe.


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> I SO love when you wear yellow. You again showed me that us pale princesses can pull off such shades. Are these Canari? I'm after a really bright yellow. Which of your yellows - Canari, Titi, etc do you like best? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I just died a bit...




Thanks so much *dmand*!


Yellow is one of my favorite colors. I think I'm up to 6 or 7 pairs now. These are actually a bright yellow called Sun but its exactly the same shade of yellow as my Titi Sk's and Hot Chicks as well as my Canari LP's. All of these pairs are from the last 2 years. Only the Mimosa Pigalles from a few years back are a paler shade of yellow.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful pair SK with your gorgeous attire
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous Stilly you look amazing and have a great weekend


 


Kayapo97 said:


> Amazing as ever Stilly


 


MMaiko said:


> Love, love, love these.  What a gorgeous color!




Thanks so much *Birkin, Kayapo* & *MMaiko*!


----------



## stilly

My first wearing for my new Cramoisi (chocolate brown) Watersnake So Kates. I wore them for about 8 hours yesterday for errands, shopping and then around the house trying to break them in. They're fairly comfy now as the snakeskins tend to be easier to break in than the stiff CL patents. I love all the snakeskin CL's but find the Watersnakes are easier and less delicate so better for everyday wear than the Pythons which are really delicate and are best for shorter wears for special occasions.


----------



## mama13drama99

Stilly, I haven't commented in a while, but those are nice. I won't begin to try the So Kate, but that color/print skin would be great in man other styles as well. I really like your pairing with the jeans and tweed blazer. However what I love is the very small detail of your pant hem being cuffed...so neat...its the little things right? It looks like it wasn't intentional, sort of like when you dried them in the dryer it just happened.  I'm thrilled when that happens and it's the same or close to the same on both legs!!!


----------



## stilly

mama13drama99 said:


> Stilly, I haven't commented in a while, but those are nice. I won't begin to try the So Kate, but that color/print skin would be great in man other styles as well. I really like your pairing with the jeans and tweed blazer. However what I love is the very small detail of your pant hem being cuffed...so neat...its the little things right? It looks like it wasn't intentional, sort of like when you dried them in the dryer it just happened.  I'm thrilled when that happens and it's the same or close to the same on both legs!!!




Thanks* mama13drama99*!


I actually stumbled upon these Watersnakes as I've never seen this color before.
I usually do a "mini cuff" on most of my jeans trying to show off the shoes.
I only spend a second doing the cuffs so the fact that they match is partly luck...


----------



## MMaiko

stilly said:


> My first wearing for my new Cramoisi (chocolate brown) Watersnake So Kates. I wore them for about 8 hours yesterday for errands, shopping and then around the house trying to break them in. They're fairly comfy now as the snakeskins tend to be easier to break in than the stiff CL patents. I love all the snakeskin CL's but find the Watersnakes are easier and less delicate so better for everyday wear than the Pythons which are really delicate and are best for shorter wears for special occasions.




Be still my beating heart!  You look fabulous, stilly!!


----------



## kb18

stilly said:


> My first wearing for my new Cramoisi (chocolate brown) Watersnake So Kates. I wore them for about 8 hours yesterday for errands, shopping and then around the house trying to break them in. They're fairly comfy now as the snakeskins tend to be easier to break in than the stiff CL patents. I love all the snakeskin CL's but find the Watersnakes are easier and less delicate so better for everyday wear than the Pythons which are really delicate and are best for shorter wears for special occasions.




Stilly these are STUNNING!! Every time I see one of your watersnake pairs I feel like I have to add one to my collection! Thank you also for the information on watersnake vs Python. You're looking amazing as always!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My first wearing for my new Cramoisi (chocolate brown) Watersnake So Kates. I wore them for about 8 hours yesterday for errands, shopping and then around the house trying to break them in. They're fairly comfy now as the snakeskins tend to be easier to break in than the stiff CL patents. I love all the snakeskin CL's but find the Watersnakes are easier and less delicate so better for everyday wear than the Pythons which are really delicate and are best for shorter wears for special occasions.


 

Great heels as ever oh and you look fab in those jeans!


----------



## stilly

MMaiko said:


> Be still my beating heart!  You look fabulous, stilly!!


 


kb18 said:


> Stilly these are STUNNING!! Every time I see one of your watersnake pairs I feel like I have to add one to my collection! Thank you also for the information on watersnake vs Python. You're looking amazing as always!


 


Kayapo97 said:


> Great heels as ever oh and you look fab in those jeans!




Thanks so much* MMaiko, kb18* & *Kayapo*!!!
I'm a sucker for watersnake...


----------



## stilly

I finally found another pair of Black & White Lova 120's that fit. This style was based on the Pigalle and goes back many years so its almost vintage at this point. My original pair which I got 6 years ago ripped (they're satin fabric) and I've been looking for a replacement pair ever since. So here they are...they're like little tuxedos for your feet!!!


----------



## EmmaD

stilly said:


> they're like little tuxedos for your feet!!!



OMG! They are! Those are the cutest shoes I've ever seen. 

I'm happy for you you found a replacement pair, hopefully they'll survive a long, long time. You wear them well.


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> My first wearing for my new Cramoisi (chocolate brown) Watersnake So Kates. I wore them for about 8 hours yesterday for errands, shopping and then around the house trying to break them in. They're fairly comfy now as the snakeskins tend to be easier to break in than the stiff CL patents. I love all the snakeskin CL's but find the Watersnakes are easier and less delicate so better for everyday wear than the Pythons which are really delicate and are best for shorter wears for special occasions.




Gosh they are pretty. I'm off so Kate again.  It hates me


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> Despite my feet being in rough shape from a long, cold winter, I couldn't resist venturing out in my Rivierina Pink Neon 120's for a work dinner last night. These are essentially So Kates with the back cut out and replaced by an ankle strap. I hope they offer them in some solid colors with the 120 heel soon...





stilly said:


> *Easter Sunday! *:buttercup:
> Yellow for Easter lunch with the family...





stilly said:


> I finally found another pair of Black & White Lova 120's that fit. This style was based on the Pigalle and goes back many years so its almost vintage at this point. My original pair which I got 6 years ago ripped (they're satin fabric) and I've been looking for a replacement pair ever since. So here they are...they're like little tuxedos for your feet!!!



 Fabulous heels Stilly. Those neon Riverina are gorgeous. Loved your entire Easter outfit - so chic. And lucky you finding a pair of Black White Lova - classic beauties


----------



## briska1989

stilly said:


> Hi* briska*!
> 
> 
> It depends on if its the old style Pigalles from 2013 or earlier or the newer Pigalles from 2014 to today. The newer Pigalles run small so I'd actually say go a half up to a 39.5 but if they're the older style from 2013 or older a 38.5 or 39 should fit.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks Stilly


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> I finally found another pair of Black & White Lova 120's that fit. This style was based on the Pigalle and goes back many years so its almost vintage at this point. My original pair which I got 6 years ago ripped (they're satin fabric) and I've been looking for a replacement pair ever since. So here they are...they're like little tuxedos for your feet!!!


Stilly

These are some of the cutest heels EVER!! You wear them so well !! How do they feel compared to Pigalle 120 and So Kates?


----------



## stilly

EmmaD said:


> OMG! They are! Those are the cutest shoes I've ever seen.
> 
> I'm happy for you you found a replacement pair, hopefully they'll survive a long, long time. You wear them well.


 


shoes4ever said:


> Fabulous heels Stilly. Those neon Riverina are gorgeous. Loved your entire Easter outfit - so chic. And lucky you finding a pair of Black White Lova - classic beauties




Thanks so much* Emma* & *shoes4ever*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Gosh they are pretty. I'm off so Kate again.  It hates me


 
Thanks CC! I have feeling you'll be back into the SK's with the next fabulous exotic they release... Hopefully that's soon!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Stilly
> 
> These are some of the cutest heels EVER!! You wear them so well !! How do they feel compared to Pigalle 120 and So Kates?


 
Thanks* Christina*!


These fit just like Pigalles (its essentially a satin bowed Pigalle) but I could only find these a half size small so they're a little tight so I'll have to stretch them out a bit...


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday yesterday, a little plaid shirtdress and my trusty Black Kid So Kates. These are my most comfortable CL's and one of my favorites...


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *dmand*!
> 
> 
> Yellow is one of my favorite colors. I think I'm up to 6 or 7 pairs now. These are actually a bright yellow called Sun but its exactly the same shade of yellow as my Titi Sk's and Hot Chicks as well as my Canari LP's. All of these pairs are from the last 2 years. Only the Mimosa Pigalles from a few years back are a paler shade of yellow.



Me too Stilly - it just says "happy".  I was a bit worried that was the case (a small annoyance about CL) as I'd recently bought 'Sun' hoping it would differ from my Canari. Adore them all, but c'mon, let's change it up at least a little! Thanks for the tip that the mimosa is different...though I do err towards the bright hues.



stilly said:


> My first wearing for my new Cramoisi (chocolate brown) Watersnake So Kates. I wore them for about 8 hours yesterday for errands, shopping and then around the house trying to break them in. They're fairly comfy now as the snakeskins tend to be easier to break in than the stiff CL patents. I love all the snakeskin CL's but find the Watersnakes are easier and less delicate so better for everyday wear than the Pythons which are really delicate and are best for shorter wears for special occasions.



OMG, Stilly - sublime!  Executed perfectly of course and what incredible versatility this shoe offers. ADORE it!!  Totally agree, watersnakes just break in so well and are so comfortable and fab to wear. Rock it!



stilly said:


> I finally found another pair of Black & White Lova 120's that fit. This style was based on the Pigalle and goes back many years so its almost vintage at this point. My original pair which I got 6 years ago ripped (they're satin fabric) and I've been looking for a replacement pair ever since. So here they are...they're like little tuxedos for your feet!!!



Aaah, did I just hear angels calling?? Sublime! Damn you (of course in the best of ways)...MUST HAVE! I have a tuxedo styled dress that would be magic with these!!



stilly said:


> For Casual Friday yesterday, a little plaid shirtdress and my trusty Black Kid So Kates. These are my most comfortable CL's and one of my favorites...



Well, little Miss Stilly...I've never seen a 'walk of shame' of uber sexy wearing his shirt on the way home look more stylish, polished, and enviable. What else can I say, but...


----------



## teddysmama

I am in awe of your collection of so kates!

May I ask if you sized down at all from your patent size for the black kids?


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Stilly
> 
> These are some of the cutest heels EVER!! You wear them so well !! How do they feel compared to Pigalle 120 and So Kates?


 


dmand2 said:


> Me too Stilly - it just says "happy".  I was a bit worried that was the case (a small annoyance about CL) as I'd recently bought 'Sun' hoping it would differ from my Canari. Adore them all, but c'mon, let's change it up at least a little! Thanks for the tip that the mimosa is different...though I do err towards the bright hues.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, Stilly - sublime!  Executed perfectly of course and what incredible versatility this shoe offers. ADORE it!!  Totally agree, watersnakes just break in so well and are so comfortable and fab to wear. Rock it!
> 
> 
> 
> Aaah, did I just hear angels calling?? Sublime! Damn you (of course in the best of ways)...MUST HAVE! I have a tuxedo styled dress that would be magic with these!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, little Miss Stilly...I've never seen a 'walk of shame' of uber sexy wearing his shirt on the way home look more stylish, polished, and enviable. What else can I say, but...




Thanks so much* dmand*! The Yellows do seem to scream "happy".


----------



## stilly

teddysmama said:


> I am in awe of your collection of so kates!
> 
> May I ask if you sized down at all from your patent size for the black kids?




Thanks* teddysmama*!


Yes you can get away with going a half size down in the Kid SK's since they seem to stretch more. I actually have a pair that's my regular size and another a half size down that I got on sale. It all depends on how tight or loose you like your heels. They all require quite a few wearings to stretch them out though.


----------



## stilly

Trying to get into the spring spirit with Canari Lady Peeps and a little daisy floral dress for Sunday brunch yesterday...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> My first wearing for my new Cramoisi (chocolate brown) Watersnake So Kates. I wore them for about 8 hours yesterday for errands, shopping and then around the house trying to break them in. They're fairly comfy now as the snakeskins tend to be easier to break in than the stiff CL patents. I love all the snakeskin CL's but find the Watersnakes are easier and less delicate so better for everyday wear than the Pythons which are really delicate and are best for shorter wears for special occasions.



Gorgeous heels and you look amazing in them! Are these new for this season?



stilly said:


> I finally found another pair of Black & White Lova 120's that fit. This style was based on the Pigalle and goes back many years so its almost vintage at this point. My original pair which I got 6 years ago ripped (they're satin fabric) and I've been looking for a replacement pair ever since. So here they are...they're like little tuxedos for your feet!!!



Stunning and so happy you found a new pair



stilly said:


> For Casual Friday yesterday, a little plaid shirtdress and my trusty Black Kid So Kates. These are my most comfortable CL's and one of my favorites...



You always look fabulous and have a great day


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Trying to get into the spring spirit with Canari Lady Peeps and a little daisy floral dress for Sunday brunch yesterday...


Adore these (and of course your entire look) so much! So loving bright yellow at the moment and you look incredible in these happy LPs.


----------



## target5

stilly said:


> Trying to get into the spring spirit with Canari Lady Peeps and a little daisy floral dress for Sunday brunch yesterday...


The LP style look great with your outfit!!


----------



## MMaiko

stilly said:


> Trying to get into the spring spirit with Canari Lady Peeps and a little daisy floral dress for Sunday brunch yesterday...




Love the color, and as always, you look fabulous!  
I'd like to try on a LP, see how they are to walk in.


----------



## hellomashimaro

Looooveeee that yellow!
Are you the same size in lady peeps as so Kate's (in the same materials), Stilly? And which do you prefer the New Very Prive or the Lady Peeps


----------



## stilly

hellomashimaro said:


> Looooveeee that yellow!
> Are you the same size in lady peeps as so Kate's (in the same materials), Stilly? And which do you prefer the New Very Prive or the Lady Peeps


 
Thanks* hellomashimaro*!


Yes I buy the So Kates and the Lady Peeps in the same size.
They both run true to size.
I prefer the Lady Peeps over the New Very Prive.
I think I'm up to about 10 pairs of LP's at this point.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Gorgeous heels and you look amazing in them! Are these new for this season?
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning and so happy you found a new pair
> 
> 
> 
> You always look fabulous and have a great day


 


dmand2 said:


> Adore these (and of course your entire look) so much! So loving bright yellow at the moment and you look incredible in these happy LPs.


 


target5 said:


> The LP style look great with your outfit!!


 


MMaiko said:


> Love the color, and as always, you look fabulous!
> I'd like to try on a LP, see how they are to walk in.




Thanks so much* Birkin, dmand* &* target*!!!
The Yellow CL's always seem to brighten my day...:giggles:


----------



## stilly

MMaiko said:


> Love the color, and as always, you look fabulous!
> I'd like to try on a LP, see how they are to walk in.




Thanks *MMaiko*!


The LP's are fairly comfy though the 150mm heel takes some getting used to...


----------



## stilly

From yesterday a not so casual Friday...a floral dress with my new Geo Pink on Pink Suede 120's...


----------



## stilly

And then keeping up with the Pink theme, Pink Neon So Kates with a black dress out for pizza tonight...


----------



## shaggy360

stilly said:


> And then keeping up with the Pink theme, Pink Neon So Kates with a black dress out for pizza tonight...



To quote Paris Hilton - that's hot!


----------



## EmmaD

stilly said:


> From yesterday a not so casual Friday...a floral dress with my new Geo Pink on Pink Suede 120's...



Wow!  I need those Geo's and I am not even into spikes and hot pink, but the combination of both is fantastic. And suede... I do love suede.  Are they from the new collection? Probably again not available in EU...  sigh...
Perfection! The dress with the shoes... Another outfit you nailed Stilly. You're colleagues are very lucky with your lovely appearance every day. 
The pictures are really beautiful too with the warm lighting.


----------



## Kalos

stilly said:


> From yesterday a not so casual Friday...a floral dress with my new Geo Pink on Pink Suede 120's...




The dress and the shoes are incredible. You look lovely. May I ask where the dress is from?


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> And then keeping up with the Pink theme, Pink Neon So Kates with a black dress out for pizza tonight...



Beautiful shade of pink looks gorgeous on you



stilly said:


> From yesterday a not so casual Friday...a floral dress with my new Geo Pink on Pink Suede 120's...



Stunning dress with a splash of color awesome wardrobe attire


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> And then keeping up with the Pink theme, Pink Neon So Kates with a black dress out for pizza tonight...


 
WOW, fab - sun glasses on!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Thanks *MMaiko*!
> 
> 
> The LP's are fairly comfy though the 150mm heel takes some getting used to...



Stilly, I hope you don't mind me adding my two cents. MMaiko, I find LPs *super* comfortable and a great option for long term wear (ie several hours on your feet, dancing etc). The platform, rounder and peep toe, and wider heel makes for an easier wear than a So Kate 120 and similar. The Bianca is nice if you want a closed toe option and a lower heel (120-140) and the Victoria is great for a super high heel with closed toe. Both are platform styles. 



stilly said:


> From yesterday a not so casual Friday...a floral dress with my new Geo Pink on Pink Suede 120's...



OMG Stilly - adore this so much!  One of my fave sort of looks - totally girly and sophisticated with the hint of edge with those sexy spikes! Wow, and the mix of that shade of pink in suede and brighter pink tipped spikes...



stilly said:


> And then keeping up with the Pink theme, Pink Neon So Kates with a black dress out for pizza tonight...



Stilly, love, love, love!  Super sexy as always! (Nice trick to get the extra slice of pizza too...while everyone is busy checking you out, you grab that slice. ) Of course a gal can never have too much pink and these are calling to me. Are they the 'Shocking Pink' or actually a Neon Pink? *LOVE!*


----------



## stilly

EmmaD said:


> Wow!  I need those Geo's and I am not even into spikes and hot pink, but the combination of both is fantastic. And suede... I do love suede.  Are they from the new collection? Probably again not available in EU...  sigh...
> Perfection! The dress with the shoes... Another outfit you nailed Stilly. You're colleagues are very lucky with your lovely appearance every day.
> The pictures are really beautiful too with the warm lighting.




Thanks *Emma*!


No the Geos were out 2 seasons back. I bought this pair from an online auction but they were new. I already had the Pink Geos with the gold spiked toe which is more common but I was thrilled to find these!


----------



## stilly

Kalos said:


> The dress and the shoes are incredible. You look lovely. May I ask where the dress is from?


 


Thanks *Kalos*!


The dress I bought from a flash sale on Gilt.com.
I've been buying quite a few floral dresses for this season...


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful shade of pink looks gorgeous on you
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning dress with a splash of color awesome wardrobe attire


 


Kayapo97 said:


> WOW, fab - sun glasses on!






Thanks* Birkin* &* Kayapo*!!!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Stilly, I hope you don't mind me adding my two cents. MMaiko, I find LPs *super* comfortable and a great option for long term wear (ie several hours on your feet, dancing etc). The platform, rounder and peep toe, and wider heel makes for an easier wear than a So Kate 120 and similar. The Bianca is nice if you want a closed toe option and a lower heel (120-140) and the Victoria is great for a super high heel with closed toe. Both are platform styles.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG Stilly - adore this so much!  One of my fave sort of looks - totally girly and sophisticated with the hint of edge with those sexy spikes! Wow, and the mix of that shade of pink in suede and brighter pink tipped spikes...
> 
> 
> 
> Stilly, love, love, love!  Super sexy as always! (Nice trick to get the extra slice of pizza too...while everyone is busy checking you out, you grab that slice. ) Of course a gal can never have too much pink and these are calling to me. Are they the 'Shocking Pink' or actually a Neon Pink? *LOVE!*


 


Thanks so much *dmand*!
The last set of pics is the Shocking Pink Neon SK's.
I just love pink but I have so many pairs of pink CL's at this point.
I just can't stop getting them...


----------



## stilly

I wore my Watersnake Rocaille 120's in Cramoisi to work today with a Paper Crown dress and chocolate cardi. They were perfect for a sunny, spring day... :blossom:


----------



## stilly

Kalos said:


> The dress and the shoes are incredible. You look lovely. May I ask where the dress is from?


 
Correction: The dress is by Alexia Admor and is still available from Ruelala.com. Its a flash sale though so act fast...


----------



## Kalos

stilly said:


> Correction: The dress is by Alexia Admor and is still available from Ruelala.com. Its a flash sale though so act fast...




Shame they don't ship to the uk, will have a look to see if anywhere in the uk stocks the designer. Thanks Stilly!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I wore my Watersnake Rocaille 120's in Cramoisi to work today with a Paper Crown dress and chocolate cardi. They were perfect for a sunny, spring day... :blossom:




Stilly, adore the skirt goes so well with the heels


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I wore my Watersnake Rocaille 120's in Cramoisi to work today with a Paper Crown dress and chocolate cardi. They were perfect for a sunny, spring day... :blossom:



Cute!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *dmand*!
> The last set of pics is the Shocking Pink Neon SK's.
> I just love pink but I have so many pairs of pink CL's at this point.
> I just can't stop getting them...



Thank you for clarifying that Stilly. Loving this colour. I'm the same with pink, but really, who can have too much pink?!? 



stilly said:


> I wore my Watersnake Rocaille 120's in Cramoisi to work today with a Paper Crown dress and chocolate cardi. They were perfect for a sunny, spring day... :blossom:



Adore this on you so much Stilly! The shoes are just sublime and the dress is so ethereal and light - a gorgeous combination worn so well.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Stilly, adore the skirt goes so well with the heels


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute!


 


dmand2 said:


> Thank you for clarifying that Stilly. Loving this colour. I'm the same with pink, but really, who can have too much pink?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Adore this on you so much Stilly! The shoes are just sublime and the dress is so ethereal and light - a gorgeous combination worn so well.




Thanks so much *Kayapo, Lav* & *dmand*!!!


----------



## stilly

Blue Patent Iriza 120's heading out to dinner last night with a blue floral dress...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> I wore my Watersnake Rocaille 120's in Cramoisi to work today with a Paper Crown dress and chocolate cardi. They were perfect for a sunny, spring day... :blossom:



Love the beautiful neutral, fabulous style




stilly said:


> Blue Patent Iriza 120's heading out to dinner last night with a blue floral dress...



You look amazing in spring blue, always stunning


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> Blue Patent Iriza 120's heading out to dinner last night with a blue floral dress...



I love the Iriza`s, one of my favourite styles  You look so lovely in that floral dress, beautiful as always.

Are the patent Iriza in your So Kate size?


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Blue Patent Iriza 120's heading out to dinner last night with a blue floral dress...


Stilly, lovely combo. delightful


----------



## Spaceflocke

Beautiful - very very nice color combo


----------



## Materielgrrl

Beautiful dress, beautiful shoes!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Love the beautiful neutral, fabulous style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look amazing in spring blue, always stunning


 


Kayapo97 said:


> Stilly, lovely combo. delightful


 


Spaceflocke said:


> Beautiful - very very nice color combo


 


Materielgrrl said:


> Beautiful dress, beautiful shoes!






Thanks *Birkin, Kayapo, Spaceflocke* & *Materielgrrl*!!! 
I'm loving the Irizas as of late...


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> I love the Iriza`s, one of my favourite styles  You look so lovely in that floral dress, beautiful as always.
> 
> Are the patent Iriza in your So Kate size?




Thanks *highheeladdict*!


I buy Irizas a half size down from my So Kate size. The open instep makes them feel a bit looser on your foot so you can get away with sizing down a bit.


----------



## stilly

Classic Piggies???

Not so much.
These are actually the newest style Pigalle 120's which I bought used on an auction site at a great price. I still think they're a great pump but not quite as a sexy as the older style Pigalles which are lower cut on the sides with a slightly taller and thinner heel. These are a little more conservative and better for everyday wear though.


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Classic Piggies???
> 
> Not so much.
> These are actually the newest style Pigalle 120's which I bought used on an auction site at a great price. I still think they're a great pump but not quite as a sexy as the older style Pigalles which are lower cut on the sides with a slightly taller and thinner heel. These are a little more conservative and better for everyday wear though.




The new piggy! I'm shocked you even got them lol


----------



## MMaiko

They look great on you!


----------



## LavenderIce

*Stilly*, no matter what you wear, SK, Iriza, Old Pigalle, New Pigalle, etc. you manage to make them all look impeccable!  Thank you for your continuous effort to share with us.


----------



## kb18

stilly said:


> Blue Patent Iriza 120's heading out to dinner last night with a blue floral dress...




These shoes and that dress were made for each other!! [emoji7] You look amazing!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> The new piggy! I'm shocked you even got them lol




Be gentle *CC*.


They may not be the sexy, original Piggies but they're still a pretty gorgeous shoe that beat most of the pumps out there. Think of them as a more practical Pigalle


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> *Stilly*, no matter what you wear, SK, Iriza, Old Pigalle, New Pigalle, etc. you manage to make them all look impeccable!  Thank you for your continuous effort to share with us.


 


MMaiko said:


> They look great on you!


 


kb18 said:


> These shoes and that dress were made for each other!! [emoji7] You look amazing!!


 


Thanks so much* Lav, MMaiko* & *kb18*!!!
You're so sweet...


----------



## Porsha

The Piggies look great Stilly.   I know many say the cut of the old ones is more interesting, but there is something so perfectly balanced about these.  You wear them so well.


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Be gentle *CC*.
> 
> 
> They may not be the sexy, original Piggies but they're still a pretty gorgeous shoe that beat most of the pumps out there. Think of them as a more practical Pigalle




Yeah I agree. Im not sure why but they hurt my ankles


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Blue Patent Iriza 120's heading out to dinner last night with a blue floral dress...



Absolutely faultless look Stilly. Just elegant and gorgeous!  Are these Neptune?



stilly said:


> Classic Piggies???
> 
> Not so much.
> These are actually the newest style Pigalle 120's which I bought used on an auction site at a great price. I still think they're a great pump but not quite as a sexy as the older style Pigalles which are lower cut on the sides with a slightly taller and thinner heel. These are a little more conservative and better for everyday wear though.



Yeah, they're not as nice as the old cut and I must say I'm definitely a So Kate gal, but these are still incredible and more practical. LOVING you outfit! That tucked in scarf is amazing - I'm so taking this styling tip!!


----------



## Impulsively

stilly said:


> Blue Watersnake SK's...




Haven't been on PF for awhile but love these Stilly! A nice neutral but visually interesting texture! Viewing your collection always makes me want to buy more haha


----------



## Impulsively

Stilly, now I'm obsessing about a pair of water snake SK... was wondering how you find the sizing compared to patent or Python SKs? I think I've determined my size to be 38.5. Thanks!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Classic Piggies???
> 
> Not so much.
> These are actually the newest style Pigalle 120's which I bought used on an auction site at a great price. I still think they're a great pump but not quite as a sexy as the older style Pigalles which are lower cut on the sides with a slightly taller and thinner heel. These are a little more conservative and better for everyday wear though.



Beautiful style with your gorgeous wardrobe


----------



## stilly

Impulsively said:


> Stilly, now I'm obsessing about a pair of water snake SK... was wondering how you find the sizing compared to patent or Python SKs? I think I've determined my size to be 38.5. Thanks!


 


Thanks *Impulsively*!


I buy all the watersmakes TTS or half size down.
They stretch a little more if you are wear them a lot so you can get by with a half size down.


----------



## stilly

Porsha said:


> The Piggies look great Stilly.   I know many say the cut of the old ones is more interesting, but there is something so perfectly balanced about these.  You wear them so well.


 


Impulsively said:


> Haven't been on PF for awhile but love these Stilly! A nice neutral but visually interesting texture! Viewing your collection always makes me want to buy more haha


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful style with your gorgeous wardrobe






Thanks *Porsha, Impulsively* & *Birkin*!!!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Absolutely faultless look Stilly. Just elegant and gorgeous!  Are these Neptune?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they're not as nice as the old cut and I must say I'm definitely a So Kate gal, but these are still incredible and more practical. LOVING you outfit! That tucked in scarf is amazing - I'm so taking this styling tip!!




Thanks so much *dmand*!


I saw some of the celebs doing the scarf tucked into the belt trick so I thought I'd give it a try. I love scarves and belts so its perfect for me!


----------



## stilly

These little Piggies went to market...
Black Piggies out for groceries this morning with jeans and a raincoat on a wet, rainy Sunday...:rain:


----------



## stilly

Titi (Yellow) Hot Chicks out for drinks with some friends earlier this week...


----------



## Impulsively

stilly said:


> Thanks *Impulsively*!
> 
> 
> I buy all the watersmakes TTS or half size down.
> They stretch a little more if you are wear them a lot so you can get by with a half size down.




Thanks Stilly, appreciate the feedback!  I am finding my pythons more comfortable than the patents so I have a feeling I would wear the watersnakes more.


----------



## Impulsively

Love the Hot Chicks as always, Stilly! They are just so pretty on


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Titi (Yellow) Hot Chicks out for drinks with some friends earlier this week...


 
you look cracking in those heels and tight jeans sweetie.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Titi (Yellow) Hot Chicks out for drinks with some friends earlier this week...



Love the yellow! Pop Of color!


----------



## Jamesthompson

&#128563; wow Stilly. Looking fab, as always. Don't know how you manage with such a heel height.


----------



## stilly

Impulsively said:


> Love the Hot Chicks as always, Stilly! They are just so pretty on


 


Kayapo97 said:


> you look cracking in those heels and tight jeans sweetie.


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the yellow! Pop Of color!


 


Jamesthompson said:


> &#128563; wow Stilly. Looking fab, as always. Don't know how you manage with such a heel height.


 
Thanks so much *Impulsively, Kayapo, Lav* & *James*!!!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Absolutely faultless look Stilly. Just elegant and gorgeous!  Are these Neptune?
> 
> Yeah, they're not as nice as the old cut and I must say I'm definitely a So Kate gal, but these are still incredible and more practical. LOVING you outfit! That tucked in scarf is amazing - I'm so taking this styling tip!!





I forgot to answer your question on the Irizas *dmand*...
My apologies...
The color is Pervenche which is a royal blue that's almost lavender in color.
I have a pair of So Kates in kid leather in the same color.


----------



## stilly

Black Calf Alti 160's dodging the rain drops today...


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Hot Chicks with a yellow leather mini...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chicks with a yellow leather mini...


Stilly -

What beautiful outfits and photos - as always. Looks like you're gaining more and more confidence in your Hot Chicks ? You are such an inspiration to us all. Do you have any hints on how to be more confident in 130mm's you could share ?


----------



## baldjohn

Both sets of Hot Chicks look amazing.  How is their wearability/comfort these days?


----------



## _Danielle_

:rain: looking perfect in the rain !! H.O.T. :sunnies


----------



## Natasha210

Looking good stilly!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Stilly -
> 
> What beautiful outfits and photos - as always. Looks like you're gaining more and more confidence in your Hot Chicks ? You are such an inspiration to us all. Do you have any hints on how to be more confident in 130mm's you could share ?




Thanks so much *Christina2*!


No real hints except practice, practice, practice.
The Hot Chicks are also pretty uncomfortable so your feet will appreciate when the night is over!


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Both sets of Hot Chicks look amazing.  How is their wearability/comfort these days?




Thanks *john*!


No despite many wearings, the Hot Chicks really aren't that comfortable. After a few hours my feet are dying to take them off. I'll usually slip them off for a bit in the restaurant to give my feet a break.


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Both sets of Hot Chicks look amazing.  How is their wearability/comfort these days?


 


_Danielle_ said:


> :rain: looking perfect in the rain !! H.O.T. :sunnies


 


Natasha210 said:


> Looking good stilly!!




Thanks so much *Dani *& *Natasha*!!!


----------



## stilly

Rain, rain and more rain this week.
Python Croisade So Kates with a long white trenchcoat...
Pythons like water...don't they???


----------



## stilly

More rain yesterday so a black trenchcoat with Black Patent So Kates was in order...:rain:


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Rain, rain and more rain this week.
> Python Croisade So Kates with a long white trenchcoat...
> Pythons like water...don't they???


Love this look! Where's the spring sun already?!?


----------



## LKBennettlover

shame about the rainy weather but you're still working a great look regardless, I loved the yellow dress and black patent so kate combo


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> More rain yesterday so a black trenchcoat with Black Patent So Kates was in order...:rain:


beautiful as ever.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> These little Piggies went to market...
> Black Piggies out for groceries this morning with jeans and a raincoat on a wet, rainy Sunday...:rain:





stilly said:


> Titi (Yellow) Hot Chicks out for drinks with some friends earlier this week...





stilly said:


> Black Calf Alti 160's dodging the rain drops today...





stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chicks with a yellow leather mini...





stilly said:


> Rain, rain and more rain this week.
> Python Croisade So Kates with a long white trenchcoat...
> Pythons like water...don't they???





stilly said:


> More rain yesterday so a black trenchcoat with Black Patent So Kates was in order...:rain:



So many beautiful heels always looking fabulous in every pair! Your wardrobe is amazing and love how each pair compliment your style very well! Happy Mother Day


----------



## stilly

PurseACold said:


> Love this look! Where's the spring sun already?!?


 


LKBennettlover said:


> shame about the rainy weather but you're still working a great look regardless, I loved the yellow dress and black patent so kate combo


 


Kayapo97 said:


> beautiful as ever.


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> So many beautiful heels always looking fabulous in every pair! Your wardrobe is amazing and love how each pair compliment your style very well! Happy Mother Day




Thanks so much *PurseACold, LKBennettlover, Kayapo* & *Birkin*!


----------



## stilly

Yet another rainy day so I thought it was time to break the White Patent Pigalle Spike 120's out of their winter hibernation. They didn't seem to mind the rain much...


----------



## Maxl

stilly said:


> Titi (Yellow) Hot Chicks out for drinks with some friends earlier this week...


Stilly, this outfit with jeans and yellow Hot Chicks is one of your best ever!! Absolutely marvelous. It looks like an everyday streetstyle. I love it.


----------



## rcrmcweb

Lol those pythons might become 'water'snakes &#128013;&#128013;&#128013;


----------



## stilly

Maxl said:


> Stilly, this outfit with jeans and yellow Hot Chicks is one of your best ever!! Absolutely marvelous. It looks like an everyday streetstyle. I love it.




Thanks *Maxi*!
That was my first pairing of the Titi Hot Chicks and jeans.
I went with a more cropped style to show off the shoes a bit more...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Yet another rainy day so I thought it was time to break the White Patent Pigalle Spike 120's out of their winter hibernation. They didn't seem to mind the rain much...



Love the winter white heels looks fabulous on you! Have a great week


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Love the winter white heels looks fabulous on you! Have a great week




Thanks so much *BirkinLover*!!!


----------



## stilly

Frozen Python So Kates...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Yet another rainy day so I thought it was time to break the White Patent Pigalle Spike 120's out of their winter hibernation. They didn't seem to mind the rain much...





stilly said:


> Frozen Python So Kates...



Beautiful SK love the python details always looking amazing on a spring day


----------



## Kay33

Oh my gosh your collection is amazing! I am so envious! 

I don't think I could ever manage a pair of Hot Chicks they look so high!


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Frozen Python So Kates...


Love the shoe, and love the look!


----------



## Impulsively

stilly said:


> Frozen Python So Kates...


Beautiful. I just love the depth of the grey colour. The exotic leathers always have such a cool texture. 
Do you do anything special to protect the scales from the elements?


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful SK love the python details always looking amazing on a spring day


 


PurseACold said:


> Love the shoe, and love the look!




Thanks so much *BirkinLover *& *PurseACold*!!!


----------



## stilly

Kay33 said:


> Oh my gosh your collection is amazing! I am so envious!
> 
> I don't think I could ever manage a pair of Hot Chicks they look so high!




Thanks *Kay*!


The Hot Chicks are certainly a challenge to wear. Even after wearing them so many times I still have to be careful when I walk anywhere...


----------



## stilly

Impulsively said:


> Beautiful. I just love the depth of the grey colour. The exotic leathers always have such a cool texture.
> Do you do anything special to protect the scales from the elements?




Thanks *Impulsively*!


The exotics are certainly among my most favorite CL's.
I don't treat them though I probably should.
I certainly save them for nice weather only...


----------



## Impulsively

stilly said:


> Thanks *Impulsively*!
> 
> 
> The exotics are certainly among my most favorite CL's.
> I don't treat them though I probably should.
> I certainly save them for nice weather only...


Yes that makes a lot of sense  Weather isn't always nice up here plus it's quite dry so my cobbler suggested I regularly treat my python pair with an exotic leather conditioner. I have found it's helped the scales flatten out a bit but it's a pain to remember to treat them! Ah well I will do what I need to to keep them pretty


----------



## stilly

Gray Python/Black Calf Crosspigas out to dinner last night...


----------



## Princessvalenti

stilly said:


> Gray Python/Black Calf Crosspigas out to dinner last night...



These shoes dont look like they fit you in the first pic. Shouldn't you go up half a size?


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Gray Python/Black Calf Crosspigas out to dinner last night...


Stilly
I think they look like they fit you just fine, don't you agree ? I think if you went up a size there would be too much heel gap. Right ?


----------



## mama13drama99

stilly said:


> Gray Python/Black Calf Crosspigas out to dinner last night...







Princessvalenti said:


> These shoes dont look like they fit you in the first pic. Shouldn't you go up half a size?




Not to be rude Stilly, but I did think the same thing.  Perhaps is it the angle you are standing in the pictures.  Or is it the shoe?  The shoe seem like it's one that may not only allow for toe cleavage but there is over-hang.  I'm honest. I know there are those who are die hard fans who many not want to share or ASK.  Your shoes always fit you fabulously so you know your sizing.  Again, it has to be the style or angle of your foot, right?  Did you pad?  There could be a few reasons why it only looks like it may not fit, but that doesn't mean it doesn't, right?  And it's okay to ask...you have many followers and many seek your advice.  I admire you for posting mod shots of what you love and how it looks.  Im so conscience of how wide my feet are that I can't do over-hang.  My Biancas are starting to loosen more and more, to the point where it appears as over-hang.  I'm thinking of getting rid of them.  Anywho, this is a new style for you.  I don't think you should go up in size.  It's not my fav for you, but you can't only have Pigalle can you?  Heck no!  Whenever our mainstays here go off the grid with something new it takes is a minute to get used to it.  Remember...not long ago there was shock of your migration to the So Kate?  See!  We'll be fine.  Let's us know your thoughts on the fit.


----------



## Natasha210

Hey stilly. Just a hesds up I actually saw someone post a picture of you in hot chicks on instagram. I think you may need to join the instagram bandwagon!


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> Gray Python/Black Calf Crosspigas out to dinner last night...


Stilly I love how these look on you  congratulations , if some members think they dont fit you correctly they haven't seen my feet in a pair lol  ( to many corns on my own toes to have loads of cleavage lol ).


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Gray Python/Black Calf Crosspigas out to dinner last night...


What gorgeous shoes! I've never seen the Crosspigas in this skin before! Have you tried the Cross Blakes? I have the Cross Blakes in Indian Rose (which is such a great color!), and I'm wondering how the shoes compare. Is it just the heel that is a bit thinner on the Cross Blake as compared to the Crosspiga?


----------



## stilly

Princessvalenti said:


> These shoes dont look like they fit you in the first pic. Shouldn't you go up half a size?


 


Christina2 said:


> Stilly
> I think they look like they fit you just fine, don't you agree ? I think if you went up a size there would be too much heel gap. Right ?


 


mama13drama99 said:


> Not to be rude Stilly, but I did think the same thing.  Perhaps is it the angle you are standing in the pictures.  Or is it the shoe?  The shoe seem like it's one that may not only allow for toe cleavage but there is over-hang.  I'm honest. I know there are those who are die hard fans who many not want to share or ASK.  Your shoes always fit you fabulously so you know your sizing.  Again, it has to be the style or angle of your foot, right?  Did you pad?  There could be a few reasons why it only looks like it may not fit, but that doesn't mean it doesn't, right?  And it's okay to ask...you have many followers and many seek your advice.  I admire you for posting mod shots of what you love and how it looks.  Im so conscience of how wide my feet are that I can't do over-hang.  My Biancas are starting to loosen more and more, to the point where it appears as over-hang.  I'm thinking of getting rid of them.  Anywho, this is a new style for you.  I don't think you should go up in size.  It's not my fav for you, but you can't only have Pigalle can you?  Heck no!  Whenever our mainstays here go off the grid with something new it takes is a minute to get used to it.  Remember...not long ago there was shock of your migration to the So Kate?  See!  We'll be fine.  Let's us know your thoughts on the fit.




These shoes have caused quite a stir I see...


Despite what you may see these Crosspigas are actually a little big not small.
There is already a little extra room in the back that you can't really see.
I think what's throwing you off is the large amount of toe cleavage they display. This is a combination of the low cut vamp, them being a little big and the fact that I got them used so they're a bit stretched out.


Alas I got them used so they're not quite perfect. I was happy to get them though since I love the Crosspiga style and this is a style that they stopped making years ago..


----------



## stilly

PurseACold said:


> What gorgeous shoes! I've never seen the Crosspigas in this skin before! Have you tried the Cross Blakes? I have the Cross Blakes in Indian Rose (which is such a great color!), and I'm wondering how the shoes compare. Is it just the heel that is a bit thinner on the Cross Blake as compared to the Crosspiga?




Thanks *PurseACold*!


I saw pics of these Crosssipas a few years back and I was excited to pick up this pair now so many years later.


I did get the Black Patent Cross Blakes a few weeks ago. I'll post some pics this week.
The heel is thinner on the Cross Blakes. It's the So Kate heel while the Crosspigas used the old, thicker Pigalle heel. While the Crosspigas show lots of toe cleavage however the Cross Blakes saw almost zero toe cleavage.

Pics to come...


----------



## mama13drama99

stilly said:


> These shoes have caused quite a stir I see...
> 
> 
> Despite what you may see these Crosspigas are actually a little big not small.
> There is already a little extra room in the back that you can't really see.
> I think what's throwing you off is the large amount of toe cleavage they display. This is a combination of the low cut vamp, them being a little big and the fact that I got them used so they're a bit stretched out.
> 
> 
> Alas I got them used so they're not quite perfect. I was happy to get them though since I love the Crosspiga style and this is a style that they stopped making years ago..





Stilly, 

I knew there was a method to the madness.  More toe cleavage than say a regular staple for you?  I can imagine how delighted you are with a shoe you wanted that's no longer in production.  I say wear in good health (and rock thee hell out of em).


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Gray Python/Black Calf Crosspigas out to dinner last night...



Beautiful and love the blend of Python and patent leather always fabulous style! Have a great day


----------



## stilly

mama13drama99 said:


> Stilly,
> 
> I knew there was a method to the madness.  More toe cleavage than say a regular staple for you?  I can imagine how delighted you are with a shoe you wanted that's no longer in production.  I say wear in good health (and rock thee hell out of em).


 
Yes definitely more toe cleavage than any of my Piggies or So Kates and even more than my other Crosspigas. I like the look though even though it shows my beat up toes from wearing heels too often. I was excited to find them so many years after their release...


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful and love the blend of Python and patent leather always fabulous style! Have a great day




Thanks so much *BirkinLover*!
I do love them...


----------



## stilly

As promised here are my new Black Patent Cross Blake 120's. I debated getting these in bright blue but I couldn't find them with the 120 heel and frankly the black I will wear far more often. Compared to the Crosspigas these are very conservative and show almost no toe cleavage. They fit perfectly though and are fairly comfy...


----------



## killua_estee

stilly said:


> As promised here are my new Black Patent Cross Blake 120's. I debated getting these in bright blue but I couldn't find them with the 120 heel and frankly the black I will wear far more often. Compared to the Crosspigas these are very conservative and show almost no toe cleavage. They fit perfectly though and are fairly comfy...


Wow they look perfect! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> Yes definitely more toe cleavage than any of my Piggies or So Kates and even more than my other Crosspigas. I like the look though even though it shows my beat up toes from wearing heels too often. I was excited to find them so many years after their release...



How often do you wear heels Stilly, is it every day to work?   

Do you have any tips you could share on avoiding, and treating, the blisters, corns and calluses which seem to come along on my feet with long-term wear?  These often get so uncomfortable for me that I can't wear heels at all for some periods.


----------



## mama13drama99

stilly said:


> As promised here are my new Black Patent Cross Blake 120's. I debated getting these in bright blue but I couldn't find them with the 120 heel and frankly the black I will wear far more often. Compared to the Crosspigas these are very conservative and show almost no toe cleavage. They fit perfectly though and are fairly comfy...




WOW!!!! That's gorgeous. And I see what you mean. The fit is vastly different.


----------



## Winterfell

stilly said:


> As promised here are my new Black Patent Cross Blake 120's. I debated getting these in bright blue but I couldn't find them with the 120 heel and frankly the black I will wear far more often. Compared to the Crosspigas these are very conservative and show almost no toe cleavage. They fit perfectly though and are fairly comfy...



They are lovely on you. I prefer them to the crosspigas - they look a more comfortable shoe, if 120 heels can ever be considered comfy


----------



## PurseACold

Winterfell said:


> They are lovely on you. I prefer them to the crosspigas - they look a more comfortable shoe, if 120 heels can ever be considered comfy


*stilly*, these look gorgeous on you! And, like *winterfell*, I prefer them to the Crosspigas.


----------



## _Danielle_

Perfect stilly !!


----------



## stilly

killua_estee said:


> Wow they look perfect! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


 


mama13drama99 said:


> WOW!!!! That's gorgeous. And I see what you mean. The fit is vastly different.


 


Winterfell said:


> They are lovely on you. I prefer them to the crosspigas - they look a more comfortable shoe, if 120 heels can ever be considered comfy


 


PurseACold said:


> *stilly*, these look gorgeous on you! And, like *winterfell*, I prefer them to the Crosspigas.


 


_Danielle_ said:


> Perfect stilly !!


 
Thanks so much* killua_estee, mama13drama, Winterfell, PurseACold* & *Dani*!!!


----------



## stilly

Porsha said:


> How often do you wear heels Stilly, is it every day to work?
> 
> Do you have any tips you could share on avoiding, and treating, the blisters, corns and calluses which seem to come along on my feet with long-term wear?  These often get so uncomfortable for me that I can't wear heels at all for some periods.


 
I do wear heels every day for work. My office has a fairly regimented dress code that requires us to dress what they call "smartly" in dresses or skirts and dress heels or flats. For me that's CL's most days but most of the women in my office wear heels.


Luckily, I have my own office and don't have to stand all day in heels which would be impossible. I can also slip them off under my desk as I work if needed which helps. That hasn't stopped me from getting lots of calluses at this point which you can see in my pics.


I do try to take baths and soak my feet at night which helps. I also use powder on my feet and Glide on the toes and heels which cuts down on some of the friction.


At these point my feet have toughened up to some extent...


----------



## stilly

A little Leopardino for casual Friday...


----------



## west of the sun

The patent leopard is killer gorgeous! Can I ask what you use in terms of powder and what glide is? I want to wear heels more often and I could use all the tips and tricks I can get


----------



## stilly

west of the sun said:


> The patent leopard is killer gorgeous! Can I ask what you use in terms of powder and what glide is? I want to wear heels more often and I could use all the tips and tricks I can get


 


Thanks *west of the sun*! 


I usually use baby powder or corn silk on my feet after a bath.


Foot Glide looks like a small deodorant stick that contains an anti-friction material that helps prevent chaffing or rubbing of your feet inside the shoes. You rub it in your toes and heels before putting your shoes on. It will also allow your feet to more easily slide into the shoes by reducing friction. Dr. Scholl's also makes a similar product called Blister Defense. Use both sparingly though as they can slightly stain the inside of your CL's over time.


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> A little Leopardino for casual Friday...


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> A little Leopardino for casual Friday...



Love the leopard!


----------



## pet8899

stilly said:


> I do wear heels every day for work. My office has a fairly regimented dress code that requires us to dress what they call "smartly" in dresses or skirts and dress heels or flats. For me that's CL's most days but most of the women in my office wear heels.
> 
> 
> Luckily, I have my own office and don't have to stand all day in heels which would be impossible. I can also slip them off under my desk as I work if needed which helps. That hasn't stopped me from getting lots of calluses at this point which you can see in my pics.
> 
> 
> I do try to take baths and soak my feet at night which helps. I also use powder on my feet and Glide on the toes and heels which cuts down on some of the friction.
> 
> 
> At these point my feet have toughened up to some extent...



Do you have any problem switching to flat shoes?


----------



## stilly

PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous!!


 


Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the leopard!




Thanks *PurseACold* & *Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

pet8899 said:


> Do you have any problem switching to flat shoes?




No I wear flats almost every day after work and on the weekends.
My feet do need a bit of a break...


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Iriza 120's to work today with a black & white graphic dress...


----------



## mama13drama99

stilly said:


> No I wear flats almost every day after work and on the weekends.
> My feet do need a bit of a break...




Hey Stilly, do you wear/have any CL flats?  Or other designers?


----------



## stilly

mama13drama99 said:


> Hey Stilly, do you wear/have any CL flats?  Or other designers?




No I don't really have any CL or designer flats since I just tend to were them around the house.


----------



## stilly

My new Pigalle Follies Python Lights out to dinner last night. These have a unique feature where they actually glow in the dark at night. louboutinworld has an Instagram video posted that shows this feature. They glow like a little nightlight in my bedroom in the dark...


----------



## Zucnarf

Gorgeus!!!
Do you find toe cleavage much bigger then so Kate?


----------



## travelgal16

I love the python pigalle follies. Gorgeous!


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> My new Pigalle Follies Python Lights out to dinner last night. These have a unique feature where they actually glow in the dark at night. louboutinworld has an Instagram video posted that shows this feature. They glow like a little nightlight in my bedroom in the dark...


They look great on you!! Just got these too (though in 100) and wore them for the first time. So much fun showing others the glow at night :greengrin:


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My new Pigalle Follies Python Lights out to dinner last night. These have a unique feature where they actually glow in the dark at night. louboutinworld has an Instagram video posted that shows this feature. They glow like a little nightlight in my bedroom in the dark...


classy outfit Stilly


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> A little Leopardino for casual Friday...


Love the Leopard patent


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> A little Leopardino for casual Friday...


PS those jeans show off your bum beautifully


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Black Patent Iriza 120's to work today with a black & white graphic dress...


That dress fits you wonderfully.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> A little Leopardino for casual Friday...



Wow! Love the leopard print stunning on you



stilly said:


> Black Patent Iriza 120's to work today with a black & white graphic dress...



Beautiful Stilly, always looking fabulous 



stilly said:


> My new Pigalle Follies Python Lights out to dinner last night. These have a unique feature where they actually glow in the dark at night. louboutinworld has an Instagram video posted that shows this feature. They glow like a little nightlight in my bedroom in the dark...



Stilly, these are such a unique pair that glow in the dark looks beautiful on you


----------



## Bee-licious

killua_estee said:


> Wow they look perfect! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]



Hi Stilly! How's the sizing of these beauties?? I'm so in love! Did you find these to be TTS, small or large like pigalle platos? Thanks so much, your photos make me want to buy the electric blues ackkk


----------



## Jodie1980

Hi Stilly,

I've just discovered this place, and I'm very impressed with your Louboutin collection!



stilly said:


> I do wear heels every day for work. My office has a fairly regimented dress code that requires us to dress what they call "smartly" in dresses or skirts and dress heels or flats. For me that's CL's most days but most of the women in my office wear heels.



I have one pair of black patent Pigalle 120's that I wear for important events or important business meetings. I do find them quite challenging, but can manage them for up to about 4-6 hours, even though I have had them about three years now and probably worn them them close to 100 times. (I can wear my normal 4" heels all day at the office and on in to the evening, like 12-16 hours, but in 120's my feet and ankles get tired more quickly.)

I'm impressed that you can wear 120's everyday at your office. Do they get easier if you wear them every day, rather than just occasionally, or do you still find them difficult and just suck it up? (Are 120mm heel just always going to be a challenging height to wear?)

How many hours a day do you wear them for? (Do you just change in to them in the office, or wear them from when you get dressed in the morning until you get back home?)


----------



## stilly

Zucnarf said:


> Gorgeus!!!
> Do you find toe cleavage much bigger then so Kate?




Thanks *Zucnarf*!


Yeah the Pigalle Follies show just a little more toe cleavage than the So Kates due to the shorter toe.


----------



## stilly

travelgal16 said:


> I love the python pigalle follies. Gorgeous!


 


PurseACold said:


> They look great on you!! Just got these too (though in 100) and wore them for the first time. So much fun showing others the glow at night :greengrin:


 
Thanks* travelgal* and* PurseACold*! 


I have to wear them out in the dark and take some pics...


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Love the Leopard patent


 


Kayapo97 said:


> PS those jeans show off your bum beautifully


 


Kayapo97 said:


> That dress fits you wonderfully.


 
Thanks so much* Kayapo*!


I do love the fit of that dress and its so comfy!
I do love jeans and leopard...


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Wow! Love the leopard print stunning on you
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Stilly, always looking fabulous
> 
> 
> 
> Stilly, these are such a unique pair that glow in the dark looks beautiful on you




Thanks so much *Birkin*!


----------



## stilly

Bee-licious said:


> Hi Stilly! How's the sizing of these beauties?? I'm so in love! Did you find these to be TTS, small or large like pigalle platos? Thanks so much, your photos make me want to buy the electric blues ackkk




Thanks *Bee-licious*!


The Cross Blake 120s should fit TTS but since these have the mesh front I went down a half size and they fit perfectly. The electric blues are gorgeous!


----------



## stilly

Jodie1980 said:


> Hi Stilly,
> 
> I've just discovered this place, and I'm very impressed with your Louboutin collection!
> 
> 
> 
> I have one pair of black patent Pigalle 120's that I wear for important events or important business meetings. I do find them quite challenging, but can manage them for up to about 4-6 hours, even though I have had them about three years now and probably worn them them close to 100 times. (I can wear my normal 4" heels all day at the office and on in to the evening, like 12-16 hours, but in 120's my feet and ankles get tired more quickly.)
> 
> I'm impressed that you can wear 120's everyday at your office. Do they get easier if you wear them every day, rather than just occasionally, or do you still find them difficult and just suck it up? (Are 120mm heel just always going to be a challenging height to wear?)
> 
> How many hours a day do you wear them for? (Do you just change in to them in the office, or wear them from when you get dressed in the morning until you get back home?)




Thanks so much* Jodie*!


Yes I wear 120's almost everyday to work from 9-10 hours per day but I work in a desk job in professional office so I can slip them on and off during the day while I'm working at my desk. I usually wear them to and from work and the pics I post are often me leaving or returning from work. It does get easier to manage them when you wear them every day. They're like second nature at this point I've been wearing them so many years...


----------



## Jodie1980

Thank you for your reply Stilly!  


stilly said:


> It does get easier to manage them when you wear them every day. They're like second nature at this point I've been wearing them so many years...


So, do you now find 120's "easy" now, or are they still quite tireing for 9-10 hours? (When you get home, are you still Ok in them and could go longer, or can't wait to kick them off?)

And you occasionally wear Hot Chic's all day as well! How do your feet feel after a day in those? Does the extra height make your ankles ache? I think they would be the limit of how much my ankles can bend!

My Louboutin heroine!


----------



## stilly

Jodie1980 said:


> Thank you for your reply Stilly!
> 
> So, do you now find 120's "easy" now, or are they still quite tireing for 9-10 hours? (When you get home, are you still Ok in them and could go longer, or can't wait to kick them off?)
> 
> And you occasionally wear Hot Chic's all day as well! How do your feet feel after a day in those? Does the extra height make your ankles ache? I think they would be the limit of how much my ankles can bend!
> 
> My Louboutin heroine!




Thanks *Jodie*!


No after 10 hours even I'm happy to take off my CL's and put on some comfy flats.
The girls at the office are pressing me to wear my Hot Chicks to work. I haven't thus far but eventually I'll probably cave in and do it. The Hot Chicks are much more difficult to wear and I've only worn them for about 5 hours so far. They really put a strain on your arches and ankles but I love a challenge.


----------



## stilly

Debout 120's in Neon Patent/PVC/Hologram out to dinner last night. This is another pair I bought in the middle of a snowy winter so this is really only the second time I've worn them out.


----------



## MBB Fan

Wow, this is looking so hot!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Wow, this is looking so hot!




Thanks *MBB*!!!


----------



## stilly

Casual Friday...this time with a twist and denim jacket on top of a navy lace dress and Nuit Dark Navy So Kates. Its tiny flower season come early this year...:buttercup:


----------



## mama13drama99

stilly said:


> Casual Friday...this time with a twist and denim jacket on top of a navy lace dress and Nuit Dark Navy So Kates. Its tiny flower season come early this year...:buttercup:




I said it last year and I'll say it this year...you couldn't get better scenery if you paid for it!  These photos are gorgeous!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Casual Friday...this time with a twist and denim jacket on top of a navy lace dress and Nuit Dark Navy So Kates. Its tiny flower season come early this year...:buttercup:




How very appropriate a carpet of white to show off your shoes and outfit.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Debout 120's in Neon Patent/PVC/Hologram out to dinner last night. This is another pair I bought in the middle of a snowy winter so this is really only the second time I've worn them out.


 
LOVE the debouts on you Stilly ... you wear all your CLs so well. Do you ever have trouble with the clear sides fogging up ?


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Thanks *Jodie*!
> 
> 
> No after 10 hours even I'm happy to take off my CL's and put on some comfy flats.
> The girls at the office are pressing me to wear my Hot Chicks to work. I haven't thus far but eventually I'll probably cave in and do it. The Hot Chicks are much more difficult to wear and I've only worn them for about 5 hours so far. They really put a strain on your arches and ankles but I love a challenge.


 
I know the feeling of the other girls at work pleading with me to wear my Hot Chicks all day after seeing me in them at a club. Its tough because I stand all day behind the jewelry cases - we don't even have any chairs in the front part of the store because the boss says she thinks it makes the customers think we don't care if we are sitting... but I am getting better in these sky high heels. You're so right - Practice does make perfect Stilly.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Debout 120's in Neon Patent/PVC/Hologram out to dinner last night. This is another pair I bought in the middle of a snowy winter so this is really only the second time I've worn them out.



Love these with your beautiful attire. Enjoy your weekend 



stilly said:


> Casual Friday...this time with a twist and denim jacket on top of a navy lace dress and Nuit Dark Navy So Kates. Its tiny flower season come early this year...:buttercup:



You look absolutely stunning in these and beautiful photo


----------



## Loubspassion

stilly said:


> Debout 120's in Neon Patent/PVC/Hologram out to dinner last night. This is another pair I bought in the middle of a snowy winter so this is really only the second time I've worn them out.


Lovely Stilly, as usual. Love the color combo. Did you take these in your So Kate or old Pigalle size? Are the clear pvc cutting in your skin at all?


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> LOVE the debouts on you Stilly ... you wear all your CLs so well. Do you ever have trouble with the clear sides fogging up ?




Thanks *Christina*!


No I've never had the PVC fog up on either the Debouts or Unbouts but then again I usually only wear them if its cooler outside. On a hot, humid day my feet would definitely perspire and they wouldn't be very enjoyable.


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> I know the feeling of the other girls at work pleading with me to wear my Hot Chicks all day after seeing me in them at a club. Its tough because I stand all day behind the jewelry cases - we don't even have any chairs in the front part of the store because the boss says she thinks it makes the customers think we don't care if we are sitting... but I am getting better in these sky high heels. You're so right - Practice does make perfect Stilly.




I'm think going to try to wear my Hot Chicks to work some time this summer.
I could never stand in them all day either...even standing constantly for an hour is bit painful from my experiences wearing them out...


----------



## stilly

Loubspassion said:


> Lovely Stilly, as usual. Love the color combo. Did you take these in your So Kate or old Pigalle size? Are the clear pvc cutting in your skin at all?




Thanks *Loubspassion*!


I got these Debouts a 1/2 size smaller than my usual So Kate size but only because it was the only size they had left. I'd recommend going TTS.


The clear PVC is fine once you get them on but I'm always worried about ripping it when I put them on. The PVC is hot on your feet though so I don't recommend wearing them on hot, humid days.


----------



## stilly

mama13drama99 said:


> I said it last year and I'll say it this year...you couldn't get better scenery if you paid for it!  These photos are gorgeous!


 


Kayapo97 said:


> How very appropriate a carpet of white to show off your shoes and outfit.


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Love these with your beautiful attire. Enjoy your weekend
> 
> 
> 
> You look absolutely stunning in these and beautiful photo




Thanks so much *mama13drama, Kayapo* & *Birkin*!
I love it when the outdoor scenery compliments my CL's.
Now we'll have to wait another 4 months for the trees to bloom their tiny little flowers again...


----------



## stilly

White Patent So Kates today...its starting to feel like summer!


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> White Patent So Kates today...its starting to feel like summer!


Gorgeous, *stilly*! Great pairing!


----------



## stilly

PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous, *stilly*! Great pairing!




Thanks *PurseACold*!


----------



## stilly

More white today...with a splash of Leopard in the Front Double 120's...


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Titi (Yellow) Hot Chicks out for drinks with some friends earlier this week...



You just own these Stilly!  Major regret I stuck with the blacks and didn't branch out (though waiting with anticipation for red!). The yellow is just such a great look. 



stilly said:


> I forgot to answer your question on the Irizas *dmand*...
> My apologies...
> The color is Pervenche which is a royal blue that's almost lavender in color.
> I have a pair of So Kates in kid leather in the same color.



Thanks Stilly. I've got the same SKs in kid leather - LOVE these - but the patent just changes them again. I MUST find these. Simply stunning. Major shoe envy...nothing new! :greengrin:



stilly said:


> Black Calf Alti 160's dodging the rain drops today...



A really different look for you Stilly and I'm loving it. I also still want to steal this coat from you every time I see it. It is truly TDF and you wear it so well. 



stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chicks with a yellow leather mini...



Wow, wow, wow!!!!!!!! Now those are some SEXY pins!  Can't believe that skirt is leather - it flows so gorgeously and is that great pop of yellow. We clearly have a yellow passion this season!  Do you mind sharing the details?



stilly said:


> Rain, rain and more rain this week.
> Python Croisade So Kates with a long white trenchcoat...
> Pythons like water...don't they???



Oh, wow, from total sexbomb to super sophisticated neutrals with perfect transition. LOVING this look. 



stilly said:


> Yet another rainy day so I thought it was time to break the White Patent Pigalle Spike 120's out of their winter hibernation. They didn't seem to mind the rain much...



A great call - ADORE these white piggies so much!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Frozen Python So Kates...



I am on the wait list for these here and your pics just keep getting me so excited about their release. 



stilly said:


> Gray Python/Black Calf Crosspigas out to dinner last night...



Wow, Stilly, what a gem purchase!! Loving these and especially that fab toe detail with the specially crafted python. Amazing!



stilly said:


> As promised here are my new Black Patent Cross Blake 120's. I debated getting these in bright blue but I couldn't find them with the 120 heel and frankly the black I will wear far more often. Compared to the Crosspigas these are very conservative and show almost no toe cleavage. They fit perfectly though and are fairly comfy...



Love these Stilly! Debating about getting these as well as the Guniboot...but probably will. :shame: You can live vicariously through me with the Electric (I couldn't resist - they are truly divine!!). Love them and the Amazolou style so much I'm even thinking I'll get the electric suede version of those too (I have the gold already). 



stilly said:


> A little Leopardino for casual Friday...



These are one of my faves and you rock the Leopardino - TDF Stilly!! 



stilly said:


> Black Patent Iriza 120's to work today with a black & white graphic dress...



A lovely mod, monochromatic, stylish look.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> My new Pigalle Follies Python Lights out to dinner last night. These have a unique feature where they actually glow in the dark at night. louboutinworld has an Instagram video posted that shows this feature. They glow like a little nightlight in my bedroom in the dark...



Oooooh, these even look better than I'd hoped! I can't wait until mine arrive. So adore these and you wear them so well!! 



stilly said:


> Debout 120's in Neon Patent/PVC/Hologram out to dinner last night. This is another pair I bought in the middle of a snowy winter so this is really only the second time I've worn them out.



Wowzer, these are *so fun!!!*



stilly said:


> Casual Friday...this time with a twist and denim jacket on top of a navy lace dress and Nuit Dark Navy So Kates. Its tiny flower season come early this year...:buttercup:



Okay, be honest - do you have a professional stage setter who sets the background so you actually have an incredible backdrop to perfectly match your equally amazing ensemble?!?  I felt embarrassed by my mod pics before, but now I think I'm going to stop posting altogether. I bow down to the Loubi queen...:worthy:



stilly said:


> White Patent So Kates today...its starting to feel like summer!



Nothing beats a classic white pump. You look divine. 



stilly said:


> More white today...with a splash of Leopard in the Front Double 120's...



Oh, wow, Stilly, this goes in the top 10...20...100 of your looks. LOVING this. You look *amazing*.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> More white today...with a splash of Leopard in the Front Double 120's...


 
Stilly

Definitely one of CLs best. Where did you get them hon. I haven't been able to find them anywhere... and of course you wear them so well.


----------



## kb18

stilly said:


> My new Pigalle Follies Python Lights out to dinner last night. These have a unique feature where they actually glow in the dark at night. louboutinworld has an Instagram video posted that shows this feature. They glow like a little nightlight in my bedroom in the dark...




So lovely!! My boutique had the Lady Peep version of these that I recently tried on; they are so fun, but I didn't feel like I could pull them off so well. They look perfect on you though! [emoji7]


----------



## kb18

stilly said:


> More white today...with a splash of Leopard in the Front Double 120's...




Stilly, could your outfit be more perfect?! You look amazing! And the Front Double... I own these in the ivory version, and they are one of my favorite pairs! Such a beautiful design! 

I have read a few of your posts comparing the old version of the classic Pigalle to the new, and I know that you (at least mostly) prefer the old version. Do you have any side by side pictures comparing the two? Is one more comfortable than the other? 

I found a used pair of the old style that I am considering, but am unsure about the size. I tried on a 37.5 of the new Pigalle and that seemed to be the proper size. I also have two pairs of Pigalle Follies (100) that are 37.5 and are the correct size. The used ones I found are 37.5 as well. 

I hope you don't mind all of the questions, as I know you get a lot. I just couldn't think of anyone who would be able to advise me on this decision more than you!


----------



## annamoon

stilly said:


> More white today...with a splash of Leopard in the Front Double 120's...



Looking great Stilly, great combo and love the cut out detail on the toes. You have such great style.


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Oooooh, these even look better than I'd hoped! I can't wait until mine arrive. So adore these and you wear them so well!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wowzer, these are *so fun!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, be honest - do you have a professional stage setter who sets the background so you actually have an incredible backdrop to perfectly match your equally amazing ensemble?!?  I felt embarrassed by my mod pics before, but now I think I'm going to stop posting altogether. I bow down to the Loubi queen...:worthy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing beats a classic white pump. You look divine.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wow, Stilly, this goes in the top 10...20...100 of your looks. LOVING this. You look *amazing*.


 
Thanks so much *dmand*!
Sometimes Mother Nature helps out with the staging on the pics.
Note that it had rained that day which seems to be the norm here this spring.


You still haven't received your Python Lights? Didn't you order them over a month ago?


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Stilly
> 
> Definitely one of CLs best. Where did you get them hon. I haven't been able to find them anywhere... and of course you wear them so well.




Thanks *Christina*!


I found these on eBay. They're actually a full size too big but they seem to fit fine.
They're fairly hard to find as I've only seen a few pairs on eBay over the last few years.
They did come with both the 100mm and 120mm heel though.


----------



## stilly

kb18 said:


> So lovely!! My boutique had the Lady Peep version of these that I recently tried on; they are so fun, but I didn't feel like I could pull them off so well. They look perfect on you though! [emoji7]


 


kb18 said:


> Stilly, could your outfit be more perfect?! You look amazing! And the Front Double... I own these in the ivory version, and they are one of my favorite pairs! Such a beautiful design!
> 
> I have read a few of your posts comparing the old version of the classic Pigalle to the new, and I know that you (at least mostly) prefer the old version. Do you have any side by side pictures comparing the two? Is one more comfortable than the other?
> 
> I found a used pair of the old style that I am considering, but am unsure about the size. I tried on a 37.5 of the new Pigalle and that seemed to be the proper size. I also have two pairs of Pigalle Follies (100) that are 37.5 and are the correct size. The used ones I found are 37.5 as well.
> 
> I hope you don't mind all of the questions, as I know you get a lot. I just couldn't think of anyone who would be able to advise me on this decision more than you!




Thanks *kb18*! 


Somewhere in my posts I compared the Old vs. New Pigalle. I'll try to do that again in the next week or so.


I recommend going a half size down on the Old Pigalles from your regular CL size which looks like it would be a 37 for you. You might even be able to go to a 36.5.


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> Looking great Stilly, great combo and love the cut out detail on the toes. You have such great style.




Thanks *annamoon*!
The toe cut-out on the Front Doubles is why I love this style!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> More white today...with a splash of Leopard in the Front Double 120's...




Adore the whole outfit Stilly.!
Quite jealous how fab you look.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> White Patent So Kates today...its starting to feel like summer!



Amazing pairing for the spring. Have a great day



stilly said:


> More white today...with a splash of Leopard in the Front Double 120's...



Stunning, love these shoes look so elegant on you


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> White Patent So Kates today...its starting to feel like summer!



Gorgeous So Kate's... I think, I need some white Loubs in my collection...


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *dmand*!
> Sometimes Mother Nature helps out with the staging on the pics.
> Note that it had rained that day which seems to be the norm here this spring.
> 
> 
> You still haven't received your Python Lights? Didn't you order them over a month ago?



I'm marveling at your pics, the composition is perfect.  How do you handle the backlighting, usually the foreground gets washed out.  Are you using Automatic, or manual mode?

BTW, your style is TDF.  LOVE the 120 heels, above knee skirts.  The mini skirts are SO HOT!  You should be a Louboutin model, that would pay for the pricey shoes!


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> Thanks *Christina*!
> 
> 
> I found these on eBay. They're actually a full size too big but they seem to fit fine.
> They're fairly hard to find as I've only seen a few pairs on eBay over the last few years.
> They did come with both the 100mm and 120mm heel though.



Do you wear 40.5 in a Hot Chick 130?  Didn't their sizing "go small" with Hot Chick 130 & Pigalle Follies 120?  I had to go up 1 full size (from my classic Pigalle 120).

When black-patent Hot Chick 130 came out, I ordered 41.  But it was too small, so I had to go up .5 to 1 size.  I'm happy with the fit, LOVE the shoe!  It's now my preferred stiletto heel, beating out the old Louboutin signature shoe: the Pigalle 120.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Adore the whole outfit Stilly.!
> Quite jealous how fab you look.


 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Amazing pairing for the spring. Have a great day
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning, love these shoes look so elegant on you


 


highheeladdict said:


> Gorgeous So Kate's... I think, I need some white Loubs in my collection...




Thanks *Kayapo, Birkin* & *highheeladdict*!!!
I always was love white on those hot summer days...


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> Do you wear 40.5 in a Hot Chick 130?  Didn't their sizing "go small" with Hot Chick 130 & Pigalle Follies 120?  I had to go up 1 full size (from my classic Pigalle 120).
> 
> When black-patent Hot Chick 130 came out, I ordered 41.  But it was too small, so I had to go up .5 to 1 size.  I'm happy with the fit, LOVE the shoe!  It's now my preferred stiletto heel, beating out the old Louboutin signature shoe: the Pigalle 120.




I actually wear a 40.5 in the So Kates and my Black Hot Chicks are the same size.
They were horribly uncomfortable for the first few wearings though but they're much better now that they're broken in. I learned from that though and all my other pairs of Hot Chicks are size 41.


On Pigalle Follies 120's, I also go a half size up to a 41. I can wear them TTS but they tend to be too tight and squish my toes.


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> I'm marveling at your pics, the composition is perfect.  How do you handle the backlighting, usually the foreground gets washed out.  Are you using Automatic, or manual mode?
> 
> BTW, your style is TDF.  LOVE the 120 heels, above knee skirts.  The mini skirts are SO HOT!  You should be a Louboutin model, that would pay for the pricey shoes!




Thanks so much *racquel*!


I actually take almost all my pics outside since its requires no lighting. To take good pics though, I'm usually limited to early morning and late afternoon when the light is better often when I'm going to or coming from work. I use an old Canon digital camera (not my cell phone) using auto mode and a timer.
Modeling part time in exchange for free shoes? If that call comes in I'm in...


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> I actually wear a 40.5 in the So Kates and my Black Hot Chicks are the same size.
> They were horribly uncomfortable for the first few wearings though but they're much better now that they're broken in. I learned from that though and all my other pairs of Hot Chicks are size 41.
> 
> 
> On Pigalle Follies 120's, I also go a half size up to a 41. I can wear them TTS but they tend to be too tight and squish my toes.



Check your PM, I have something of interest.

I originally got my Hot Chick black-patent in a 41, but they were too small.  Had to sell them on Ebay. I can do either 41.5 or 42.  41.5 requires stretching, lining the inner toe with vaseline then hitting it with heat (hair dryer).  Massaging by hand softens it up.  Repeat.  I do this once a day.

42 is pretty good out of the box.  But, I DO have to do the above routine to "massage" the toe box.  Wow, the patent leather is STIFF when new!


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday today, Nuit (dark navy) So Kates with a blue floral print dress...


----------



## stilly

A quick change and shorts and Black Patent Piggies out for burgers tonight...


----------



## Forex

stilly said:


> My new Pigalle Follies Python Lights out to dinner last night. These have a unique feature where they actually glow in the dark at night. louboutinworld has an Instagram video posted that shows this feature. They glow like a little nightlight in my bedroom in the dark...


It took me a while to go through most of your thread lol , and i got to say this pair is so beautiful [emoji7] [emoji7] and i love your outfit too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> A quick change and shorts and Black Patent Piggies out for burgers tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383524
> View attachment 3383525
> View attachment 3383527
> View attachment 3383529
> View attachment 3383530
> View attachment 3383535
> View attachment 3383537
> View attachment 3383540
> View attachment 3383541
> View attachment 3383542



OMG, what a hot combo!

Blake Lively does VERY mini skirts with Louboutin 5" heels.  It's a look that's HARD to pull of, without looking cheap/trashy.  But, you NAILED your outfit.  LOVE that asymmetric peplum on your black top! Mixing sophistication with hottie-ness, great contrast of styles. You look like a "sophisticate woman" who has a playful sexy attitude.  Great stuff!

I just got a bunch of short-shorts at Bloomingdales Lingerie section (on sale, 60% off), so make a shopping run there!

I also have a portfolio of hot pants (various colors), that I will wear with 5" heels.  Macy's  has a good selection in their Juniors Dept. I've worn them with Pigalle Follies 120, Pigalle 120, even Hot Chick 130!  I have a couple pairs of So Kate (black and purple suede).

Hot pants with elegant designer 5" pumps is a real "bomb" outfit!  More power to gals who can pull it off.  BTW, as pointed out by others, your legs are just beyond words!! Such perfection, hotness, etc.  You are the envy of all of Purseforum , no doubt the reigning Queen!  I also have hot legs, I get a LOT of attention at night clubs when I go 5" heels and mini-skirt.  I try not to get too vain, stay "level headed". But, I am somewhat of a narcissist when it comes to short skirts & 5" heels. Yes, like you, I know I'm HOT and am NOT afraid to flaunt it!

More power to you Stilly!

Please post more awesome fashion pics, and DO tell us stories.  You must have a TON of them, with all the attention you must get!  I've had people follow me (mild stalking), so I have to be aware of my surroundings.  I.E., prepare for an "escape path" in worst case scenario.  I'm especially aware when I get into my car (multi-level parking lots at malls), that's when assaults can happen. Believe me, I accelerate outta there like "bat outta hell"!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Beautiful pumps always looking fabulous in So Kate and gorgeous outfits! Happy weekend 


stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Nuit (dark navy) So Kates with a blue floral print dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383495
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383494
> View attachment 3383495
> View attachment 3383514
> View attachment 3383515
> View attachment 3383516
> View attachment 3383517
> View attachment 3383518
> View attachment 3383521
> View attachment 3383522
> View attachment 3383523





stilly said:


> A quick change and shorts and Black Patent Piggies out for burgers tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3383524
> View attachment 3383525
> View attachment 3383527
> View attachment 3383529
> View attachment 3383530
> View attachment 3383535
> View attachment 3383537
> View attachment 3383540
> View attachment 3383541
> View attachment 3383542


----------



## kb18

stilly said:


> Thanks *kb18*!
> 
> 
> Somewhere in my posts I compared the Old vs. New Pigalle. I'll try to do that again in the next week or so.
> 
> 
> I recommend going a half size down on the Old Pigalles from your regular CL size which looks like it would be a 37 for you. You might even be able to go to a 36.5.



Thank you so much Stilly! You saved me from what have been a very unfortunate purchase. Would love to see a comparison (partly just to admire more shoe photographs) if you ever have the opportunity again! [emoji8]


----------



## stilly

Thanks *Forex*!
The Python Lights are one of my new favs. They look great by day or night!


----------



## stilly

Thanks so much Birkin & Forex!!!


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> OMG, what a hot combo!
> 
> Blake Lively does VERY mini skirts with Louboutin 5" heels.  It's a look that's HARD to pull of, without looking cheap/trashy.  But, you NAILED your outfit.  LOVE that asymmetric peplum on your black top! Mixing sophistication with hottie-ness, great contrast of styles. You look like a "sophisticate woman" who has a playful sexy attitude.  Great stuff!
> 
> I just got a bunch of short-shorts at Bloomingdales Lingerie section (on sale, 60% off), so make a shopping run there!
> 
> I also have a portfolio of hot pants (various colors), that I will wear with 5" heels.  Macy's  has a good selection in their Juniors Dept. I've worn them with Pigalle Follies 120, Pigalle 120, even Hot Chick 130!  I have a couple pairs of So Kate (black and purple suede).
> 
> Hot pants with elegant designer 5" pumps is a real "bomb" outfit!  More power to gals who can pull it off.  BTW, as pointed out by others, your legs are just beyond words!! Such perfection, hotness, etc.  You are the envy of all of Purseforum , no doubt the reigning Queen!  I also have hot legs, I get a LOT of attention at night clubs when I go 5" heels and mini-skirt.  I try not to get too vain, stay "level headed". But, I am somewhat of a narcissist when it comes to short skirts & 5" heels. Yes, like you, I know I'm HOT and am NOT afraid to flaunt it!
> 
> More power to you Stilly!
> 
> Please post more awesome fashion pics, and DO tell us stories.  You must have a TON of them, with all the attention you must get!  I've had people follow me (mild stalking), so I have to be aware of my surroundings.  I.E., prepare for an "escape path" in worst case scenario.  I'm especially aware when I get into my car (multi-level parking lots at malls), that's when assaults can happen. Believe me, I accelerate outta there like "bat outta hell"!



Thanks so much *raquel*!
I don't think I'm quite up to Blake Lively's high standard but I try.
I'll keep posting!


----------



## stilly

My new Carmin Patent Marlenrock 120's...


----------



## mari_merry

I'm in love...


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *raquel*!
> I don't think I'm quite up to Blake Lively's high standard but I try.
> I'll keep posting!



Good grief, your legs and body are just exquisite, you look like a TV/Film star! You should investigate an Entertainment career you're way over-qualified at your current gig (Marketing).  Sitting behind a desk, not showing your wares to the world. Seriously.  You need to try new frontiers.  Your outfits indicate a "restless soul", you want to achieve heights worthy of goddesses (beyond earthbound mortals like us)

BTW, you "blow way" Blake Lively..easy!


----------



## Forex

stilly said:


> View attachment 3387185
> View attachment 3387186
> View attachment 3387187
> View attachment 3387188
> View attachment 3387189
> View attachment 3387190
> View attachment 3387191
> View attachment 3387192
> View attachment 3387193
> View attachment 3387194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Carmin Patent Marlenrock 120's...[emoji2]


Beautiful combo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> View attachment 3387185
> View attachment 3387186
> View attachment 3387187
> View attachment 3387188
> View attachment 3387189
> View attachment 3387190
> View attachment 3387191
> View attachment 3387192
> View attachment 3387193
> View attachment 3387194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Carmin Patent Marlenrock 120's...


WOW Stilly --- fabulous as always


----------



## Zucnarf

Stilly, your style and collection are amazing.
Make us happy and post more pics [emoji166]


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> View attachment 3387185
> View attachment 3387186
> View attachment 3387187
> View attachment 3387188
> View attachment 3387189
> View attachment 3387190
> View attachment 3387191
> View attachment 3387192
> View attachment 3387193
> View attachment 3387194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Carmin Patent Marlenrock 120's...


 
Stilly, looks beautiful on you! Love the red it's a gorgeous color


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> View attachment 3387185
> View attachment 3387186
> View attachment 3387187
> View attachment 3387188
> View attachment 3387189
> View attachment 3387190
> View attachment 3387191
> View attachment 3387192
> View attachment 3387193
> View attachment 3387194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Carmin Patent Marlenrock 120's...



Thank you so much for adding mod shots of these Stilly! Looking absolutely amazing.  I was sold as soon as these were released, but just been debating about which colour to choose.  I was leaning towards the Carmin suede in the Uptown (reminds me of the Halte) so perhaps the Nappa Verve Mekong (gold matte leather) or _maybe _the Veau Velour Ronsard (pastel pink suede). However, seeing the Carmin patent on you, it's definitely different enough from the suede and an incredible shade so very tempting to get both...

Do you have the Uptown? I have a feeling it's only been released in a 100 heel, in which case, I know the answer.


----------



## luxlover

Great pictures!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Thank you so much for adding mod shots of these Stilly! Looking absolutely amazing.  I was sold as soon as these were released, but just been debating about which colour to choose.  I was leaning towards the Carmin suede in the Uptown (reminds me of the Halte) so perhaps the Nappa Verve Mekong (gold matte leather) or _maybe _the Veau Velour Ronsard (pastel pink suede). However, seeing the Carmin patent on you, it's definitely different enough from the suede and an incredible shade so very tempting to get both...
> 
> Do you have the Uptown? I have a feeling it's only been released in a 100 heel, in which case, I know the answer.



Thanks so much *dmand*!
I like the Uptowns as well but I haven't seen them with the 120mm heel yet.
I know they exist though because I've seen them on some of the celebs.
I guess we'll just have to be patient...


----------



## stilly

Thanks so much *luxlover, Zucnarf* and *Birkin*!!!


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> Good grief, your legs and body are just exquisite, you look like a TV/Film star! You should investigate an Entertainment career you're way over-qualified at your current gig (Marketing).  Sitting behind a desk, not showing your wares to the world. Seriously.  You need to try new frontiers.  Your outfits indicate a "restless soul", you want to achieve heights worthy of goddesses (beyond earthbound mortals like us)
> 
> BTW, you "blow way" Blake Lively..easy!



You're so sweet *racque*l!  
I'd love to have Blake's CL collection though. She has some amazing pairs.


----------



## stilly

mari_merry said:


> I'm in love...



Thanks *mari_merry*!!!


----------



## stilly

shoes4ever said:


> WOW Stilly --- fabulous as always


Thanks *shoes4ever*!


----------



## stilly

Forex said:


> Beautiful combo
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks so much *forex*!


----------



## stilly

A little bit of Yellow Neon...


----------



## Forex

stilly said:


> A little bit of Yellow Neon...
> View attachment 3390327
> View attachment 3390328
> View attachment 3390331
> View attachment 3390332
> View attachment 3390334
> View attachment 3390336
> View attachment 3390338
> View attachment 3390339
> View attachment 3390340
> View attachment 3390341


Beautiful outfit as always. Love how you pull off these short dresses and heels.


----------



## stilly

Forex said:


> Beautiful outfit as always. Love how you pull off these short dresses and heels.



Thanks so much *Forex*!


----------



## stilly

My new Nude Watersnake So Kates got out today...


----------



## mama13drama99

stilly said:


> My new Nude Watersnake So Kates got out today...
> View attachment 3393183
> View attachment 3393184
> View attachment 3393185
> View attachment 3393186
> View attachment 3393187
> View attachment 3393188
> View attachment 3393190
> View attachment 3393192
> View attachment 3393194
> View attachment 3393195



Stilly, those are AMAZING!!!  If I didn't know that the so Kate would make me a dear in headlights I would run out and buy those!!!!


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> View attachment 3387185
> View attachment 3387186
> View attachment 3387187
> View attachment 3387188
> View attachment 3387189
> View attachment 3387190
> View attachment 3387191
> View attachment 3387192
> View attachment 3387193
> View attachment 3387194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Carmin Patent Marlenrock 120's...



I´m not a fan of this style, but the color is amazing  Do you know if the So Kate is / will be available in Carmin ?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My new Nude Watersnake So Kates got out today...
> View attachment 3393183
> View attachment 3393184
> View attachment 3393185
> View attachment 3393186
> View attachment 3393187
> View attachment 3393188
> View attachment 3393190
> View attachment 3393192
> View attachment 3393194
> View attachment 3393195




I love the color combo!


----------



## stilly

mama13drama99 said:


> Stilly, those are AMAZING!!!  If I didn't know that the so Kate would make me a dear in headlights I would run out and buy those!!!!



Thanks so much *mama13drama99*!!! I always love a nude CL...


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> I´m not a fan of this style, but the color is amazing  Do you know if the So Kate is / will be available in Carmin ?



They remind me of something Wonder Woman might wear if she had a pair of CL's. They're certainly unique though which is what drew me to them.
I haven't seen So Kates in this color yet but it wouldn't surprise me if they came out for the Fall/Winter season.


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, Blue Watersnake Pigalle Follies 120's with a navy dress...


----------



## stilly

And for casual Friday today, Navy Patent Crosshatch So Kates with a white dress and denim jacket...


----------



## Forex

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Blue Watersnake Pigalle Follies 120's with a navy dress...[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397122
> View attachment 3397123
> View attachment 3397124
> View attachment 3397125
> View attachment 3397128
> View attachment 3397129
> View attachment 3397132
> View attachment 3397134
> View attachment 3397135
> View attachment 3397136


Wow, this is soo soo beautiful 


stilly said:


> And for casual Friday today, Navy Patent Crosshatch So Kates with a white dress and denim jacket...[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397147
> View attachment 3397148
> View attachment 3397149
> View attachment 3397150
> View attachment 3397151
> View attachment 3397152
> View attachment 3397153
> View attachment 3397154
> View attachment 3397155
> View attachment 3397156



I feel like i say the same thing over and over, that i love how your pair your outfit with your shoes [emoji23] . This combo is effortlessly cool


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> A little bit of Yellow Neon...
> View attachment 3390327
> View attachment 3390328
> View attachment 3390331
> View attachment 3390332
> View attachment 3390334
> View attachment 3390336
> View attachment 3390338
> View attachment 3390339
> View attachment 3390340
> View attachment 3390341



Beautiful neon color perfect for the weekend



stilly said:


> My new Nude Watersnake So Kates got out today...
> View attachment 3393183
> View attachment 3393184
> View attachment 3393185
> View attachment 3393186
> View attachment 3393187
> View attachment 3393188
> View attachment 3393190
> View attachment 3393192
> View attachment 3393194
> View attachment 3393195



Stilly, love the neutral SK looks amazing on you


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> And for casual Friday today, Navy Patent Crosshatch So Kates with a white dress and denim jacket...
> View attachment 3397147
> View attachment 3397148
> View attachment 3397149
> View attachment 3397150
> View attachment 3397151
> View attachment 3397152
> View attachment 3397153
> View attachment 3397154
> View attachment 3397155
> View attachment 3397156


Simply beautiful...You have an amazing collection


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> And for casual Friday today, Navy Patent Crosshatch So Kates with a white dress and denim jacket...
> View attachment 3397147
> View attachment 3397148
> View attachment 3397149
> View attachment 3397150
> View attachment 3397151
> View attachment 3397152
> View attachment 3397153
> View attachment 3397154
> View attachment 3397155
> View attachment 3397156



I agree with the other complimenters, this outfit just ROCKS!  The So Kate Crosshatch is a VERY beautiful/exceptional shoe.  The white dress with short black jacket is a killer combo.  The black heel compliments the black jacket beautifully, call it "black" highlights!  I would wear black teardrop earrings, possibly even black bracelet and black necklace.  Even a hair clip with black bow.

Good grief you have an exceptional wardrobe, esp the HUGE selection of So Kates!  So many colors, fabrics, textures, etc.  I would take a couple of So Kates to work, so you can do a wardrobe change -- morning and afternoon.


----------



## stilly

Forex said:


> Wow, this is soo soo beautiful
> 
> 
> I feel like i say the same thing over and over, that i love how your pair your outfit with your shoes [emoji23] . This combo is effortlessly cool



Thanks so  much *Forex*!!!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Simply beautiful...You have an amazing collection



Thanks *BirkinLover*!!!


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> I agree with the other complimenters, this outfit just ROCKS!  The So Kate Crosshatch is a VERY beautiful/exceptional shoe.  The white dress with short black jacket is a killer combo.  The black heel compliments the black jacket beautifully, call it "black" highlights!  I would wear black teardrop earrings, possibly even black bracelet and black necklace.  Even a hair clip with black bow.
> 
> Good grief you have an exceptional wardrobe, esp the HUGE selection of So Kates!  So many colors, fabrics, textures, etc.  I would take a couple of So Kates to work, so you can do a wardrobe change -- morning and afternoon.



Thanks* racquel*!!!
I actually often take 2 pairs of heels to work and do a quick change in the afternoon.
It actually seems to rejuvenate my feet putting on a different pair of heels in the afternoon.
And I get to wear more of my collection so why not...


----------



## stilly

A little red, white & blue for the 4th of July yesterday...Tartan Jenny 150's with a little navy dress...


----------



## stilly

Silver So Kates with a J Crew dress...


----------



## hhl4vr

Wow, those are stunning - love them


----------



## kb18

stilly said:


> Silver So Kates with a J Crew dress...
> View attachment 3405693
> View attachment 3405694
> View attachment 3405695
> View attachment 3405696
> View attachment 3405697
> View attachment 3405698
> View attachment 3405699
> View attachment 3405700
> View attachment 3405701
> View attachment 3405703



I've never wanted a pair of silver CLs... Until now! Those are so beautiful! Lovely pairing with the dress. You look like a model stilly!


----------



## stilly

hhl4vr said:


> Wow, those are stunning - love them



Thanks so much* hhl4vr*!!!


----------



## stilly

kb18 said:


> I've never wanted a pair of silver CLs... Until now! Those are so beautiful! Lovely pairing with the dress. You look like a model stilly!



Thanks *kb18*! Frankly I've never been a huge fan of metallics but I'm slowly coming around. The silvers are great with all the black and gray I tend to wear.


----------



## stilly

Python Lady Peeps to work today...


----------



## annamoon

Love the Lady Peeps and the matching nails, how do you last all day in these heels....Great Admiration for your staying power!!


----------



## Forex

stilly said:


> Python Lady Peeps to work today...[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407842
> View attachment 3407843
> View attachment 3407844
> View attachment 3407845
> View attachment 3407848
> View attachment 3407852
> View attachment 3407854
> View attachment 3407857
> View attachment 3407858
> View attachment 3407859


Beautiful LP. I like your nails color too, you must change your nail polish very ofter to match with the shoes [emoji35] 


stilly said:


> Silver So Kates with a J Crew dress...[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405693
> View attachment 3405694
> View attachment 3405695
> View attachment 3405696
> View attachment 3405697
> View attachment 3405698
> View attachment 3405699
> View attachment 3405700
> View attachment 3405701
> View attachment 3405703


Wow, silver, you wear them beautifully. I didn't have any metallic and always envy those who can pull these off. 


stilly said:


> A little red, white & blue for the 4th of July yesterday...Tartan Jenny 150's with a little navy dress...[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401104
> View attachment 3401105
> View attachment 3401108
> View attachment 3401110
> View attachment 3401111
> View attachment 3401113
> View attachment 3401115
> View attachment 3401116
> View attachment 3401118
> View attachment 3401119


[emoji173] them


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Silver So Kates with a J Crew dress...
> View attachment 3405693
> View attachment 3405694
> View attachment 3405695
> View attachment 3405696
> View attachment 3405697
> View attachment 3405698
> View attachment 3405699
> View attachment 3405700
> View attachment 3405701
> View attachment 3405703



Perfect SK with your Beautiful dress! Love it!



stilly said:


> Python Lady Peeps to work today...
> View attachment 3407842
> View attachment 3407843
> View attachment 3407844
> View attachment 3407845
> View attachment 3407848
> View attachment 3407852
> View attachment 3407854
> View attachment 3407857
> View attachment 3407858
> View attachment 3407859



Love the peep toe added height and they look very comfortable! Have a great weekend


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> My new Nude Watersnake So Kates got out today...
> View attachment 3393183
> View attachment 3393184
> View attachment 3393185
> View attachment 3393186
> View attachment 3393187
> View attachment 3393188
> View attachment 3393190
> View attachment 3393192
> View attachment 3393194
> View attachment 3393195



LOVE these Stilly!!  My heart melts for waternsake and my mind would have thought 'hmm, nude', but this takes them to a whole other level. TDF and accessorised perfectly as always.



stilly said:


> They remind me of something Wonder Woman might wear if she had a pair of CL's. They're certainly unique though which is what drew me to them.
> I haven't seen So Kates in this color yet but it wouldn't surprise me if they came out for the Fall/Winter season.



 
They have been released in the Uptown (similar to the Halte) in Carmin suede. That's really pretty.



stilly said:


> From yesterday, Blue Watersnake Pigalle Follies 120's with a navy dress...
> View attachment 3397122
> View attachment 3397123
> View attachment 3397124
> View attachment 3397125
> View attachment 3397128
> View attachment 3397129
> View attachment 3397132
> View attachment 3397134
> View attachment 3397135
> View attachment 3397136



Gorgeous again Stilly. Just wondering, how much do these differ from the Frozen Python as they look quite similar? If you had to pick one, which would you choose??



stilly said:


> And for casual Friday today, Navy Patent Crosshatch So Kates with a white dress and denim jacket...
> View attachment 3397147
> View attachment 3397148
> View attachment 3397149
> View attachment 3397150
> View attachment 3397151
> View attachment 3397152
> View attachment 3397153
> View attachment 3397154
> View attachment 3397155
> View attachment 3397156



Super cute from head to toe and another great example of how 'real life' images are far superior to stock photos!



stilly said:


> A little red, white & blue for the 4th of July yesterday...Tartan Jenny 150's with a little navy dress...
> View attachment 3401104
> View attachment 3401105
> View attachment 3401108
> View attachment 3401110
> View attachment 3401111
> View attachment 3401113
> View attachment 3401115
> View attachment 3401116
> View attachment 3401118
> View attachment 3401119



These are so much fun!  They're just screaming for a pair of flared jeans. LOVE!



stilly said:


> Silver So Kates with a J Crew dress...
> View attachment 3405693
> View attachment 3405694
> View attachment 3405695
> View attachment 3405696
> View attachment 3405697
> View attachment 3405698
> View attachment 3405699
> View attachment 3405700
> View attachment 3405701
> View attachment 3405703



Stilly, pure magic from head to toe!


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Python Lady Peeps to work today...
> View attachment 3407842
> View attachment 3407843
> View attachment 3407844
> View attachment 3407845
> View attachment 3407848
> View attachment 3407852
> View attachment 3407854
> View attachment 3407857
> View attachment 3407858
> View attachment 3407859



So gorgeous! I love a good LP and mix with python and a nice dose of Stilly styling and you have a stunning overall look!


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> Love the Lady Peeps and the matching nails, how do you last all day in these heels....Great Admiration for your staying power!!



Thanks* annamoon*!
I almost always wear red nail polish similar to Louboutin red but I switched to black for a change of pace mostly to be a contrast to the white sandals I wore the day before,
Despite the 150mm heel, the LP's are actually fairly comfy.


----------



## stilly

Forex said:


> Beautiful LP. I like your nails color too, you must change your nail polish very ofter to match with the shoes [emoji35]
> 
> Wow, silver, you wear them beautifully. I didn't have any metallic and always envy those who can pull these off.
> 
> [emoji173] them



Thanks so much* forex*!
I actually only had the black nail polish for that week and I was right back to my usual Louboutin red nails this week.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Perfect SK with your Beautiful dress! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the peep toe added height and they look very comfortable! Have a great weekend



Thanks so much* Birkin*!!!


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> LOVE these Stilly!!  My heart melts for waternsake and my mind would have thought 'hmm, nude', but this takes them to a whole other level. TDF and accessorised perfectly as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been released in the Uptown (similar to the Halte) in Carmin suede. That's really pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous again Stilly. Just wondering, how much do these differ from the Frozen Python as they look quite similar? If you had to pick one, which would you choose??
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute from head to toe and another great example of how 'real life' images are far superior to stock photos!
> 
> 
> 
> These are so much fun!  They're just screaming for a pair of flared jeans. LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> Stilly, pure magic from head to toe!




Thanks* dmand*!
I still like Pythons in general more than the Watersnakes though the Blue Watersnakes are gorgeous.
The Frozen Pythons are amazing though so they would have the edge.


----------



## stilly

White Patent So Kates with a blue floral DVF dress to dinner last night...


----------



## stilly

Neon Yellow Un Bout 120's...


----------



## MBB Fan

Those Unbouts fit you so perfectly. Absolutely gorgeous. Do you also wear them at work sometimes?


----------



## Forex

stilly said:


> Neon Yellow Un Bout 120's...[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412730
> View attachment 3412731
> View attachment 3412732
> View attachment 3412736
> View attachment 3412737
> View attachment 3412738
> View attachment 3412739
> View attachment 3412740
> View attachment 3412741
> View attachment 3412742


Love how you pair the shoes with your dress. I have a pair of neon so kate that im thinking of selling them since i dont know how to wear it. Im worried its too much for work


----------



## Forex

stilly said:


> Thanks so much* forex*!
> I actually only had the black nail polish for that week and I was right back to my usual Louboutin red nails this week.


What is the name of red nails polish that you think its closet to loub sole? I literally brought the shoes to the salon and tried to find a matching red but i couldn't


----------



## mari_merry

Can I just say, to me personally, you are the epitome of elegance and good taste. 
I wish I could take a peek at your whole collection and how you store your shoes *_shy_*


----------



## annamoon

Forex said:


> What is the name of red nails polish that you think its closet to loub sole? I literally brought the shoes to the salon and tried to find a matching red but i couldn't


You can get Laboutin red nail polish from CL, like the shoes not cheap!!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Those Unbouts fit you so perfectly. Absolutely gorgeous. Do you also wear them at work sometimes?



Thanks *MBB*!
No in general I don't wear any of my neons to work. They're more of a weekend "fun shoe"...


----------



## stilly

Forex said:


> Love how you pair the shoes with your dress. I have a pair of neon so kate that im thinking of selling them since i dont know how to wear it. Im worried its too much for work



Thanks *Forex*! Yes I usually don't wear the neons to work.
I think they're fun to wear out to dinner or drinks though and I usually style my neons with either a plain black or white dress. You want the shoes to be the star of the show!


----------



## stilly

Forex said:


> What is the name of red nails polish that you think its closet to loub sole? I literally brought the shoes to the salon and tried to find a matching red but i couldn't



I've tried too many red nail polishes to mention trying to match the CL red. Lately, I've found Sally Hansen's Miracle Gel Rhapsody Red to be a pretty close match.


----------



## stilly

mari_merry said:


> Can I just say, to me personally, you are the epitome of elegance and good taste.
> I wish I could take a peek at your whole collection and how you store your shoes *_shy_*



Thanks so much *mari merry*!
My collection has now gotten so large that it takes up multiple closets. Nothing really fancy and no display cases.
I still store all my CL's in their brown boxes so its just a sea of brown in my closet!


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> You can get Laboutin red nail polish from CL, like the shoes not cheap!!



I have to agree. The Louboutin nail polish is just too expensive in my view so I still have yet to buy a bottle...
There are a lot of nail polishes for less than $10 that match the CL red pretty closely...


----------



## stilly

Black Calf Lady Peep Slingbacks out for a casual dinner tonight...
Here with a little pink nail polish...


----------



## annamoon

stilly said:


> I have to agree. The Louboutin nail polish is just too expensive in my view so I still have yet to buy a bottle...
> There are a lot of nail polishes for less than $10 that match the CL red pretty closely...


I bought red and one other, red bottle has half as much polish as the other colours, around £35/bottle


----------



## stilly

Black & Silver Optic mosaic So Kates...


----------



## Forex

stilly said:


> View attachment 3418197
> View attachment 3418198
> View attachment 3418201
> View attachment 3418202
> View attachment 3418203
> View attachment 3418204
> View attachment 3418206
> View attachment 3418207
> View attachment 3418208
> View attachment 3418210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black & Silver Optic mosaic So Kates...[emoji2]


Wow beautiful SK


----------



## stilly

Forex said:


> Wow beautiful SK



Thanks *Forex*! These are a nice change of pace from the Black Patent and Black Kid So Kates I wear so often...


----------



## stilly

Gris (Gray) So Kates to work today on a hot casual Friday...


----------



## stilly

And after a quick change, Red/Black Degrade Hot Chicks out for drinks and dinner...


----------



## Zucnarf

stilly said:


> And after a quick change, Red/Black Degrade Hot Chicks out for drinks and dinner...
> View attachment 3425054
> View attachment 3425055
> View attachment 3425056
> View attachment 3425057
> View attachment 3425058
> View attachment 3425059
> View attachment 3425061
> View attachment 3425062
> View attachment 3425063
> View attachment 3425064



Stilly, Amazing outfit!!!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> View attachment 3418197
> View attachment 3418198
> View attachment 3418201
> View attachment 3418202
> View attachment 3418203
> View attachment 3418204
> View attachment 3418206
> View attachment 3418207
> View attachment 3418208
> View attachment 3418210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black & Silver Optic mosaic So Kates...


Fabulous collection..You look stunning in every pair and your outfit compliment your shoes so well


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> And after a quick change, Red/Black Degrade Hot Chicks out for drinks and dinner...
> View attachment 3425054
> View attachment 3425055
> View attachment 3425056
> View attachment 3425057
> View attachment 3425058
> View attachment 3425059
> View attachment 3425061
> View attachment 3425062
> View attachment 3425063
> View attachment 3425064


Perfect Stilly, you have the most amazing style and beautiful CL shoes


----------



## Loubspassion

stilly said:


> Gris (Gray) So Kates to work today on a hot casual Friday...[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425036
> View attachment 3425038
> View attachment 3425040
> View attachment 3425044
> View attachment 3425045
> View attachment 3425046
> View attachment 3425047
> View attachment 3425048
> View attachment 3425049
> View attachment 3425050


Love this color. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Loubspassion

stilly said:


> And after a quick change, Red/Black Degrade Hot Chicks out for drinks and dinner...[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425054
> View attachment 3425055
> View attachment 3425056
> View attachment 3425057
> View attachment 3425058
> View attachment 3425059
> View attachment 3425061
> View attachment 3425062
> View attachment 3425063
> View attachment 3425064


Gorgeous outfit!!

Sent from my HTC 10 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> And after a quick change, Red/Black Degrade Hot Chicks out for drinks and dinner...
> View attachment 3425054
> View attachment 3425055
> View attachment 3425056
> View attachment 3425057
> View attachment 3425058
> View attachment 3425059
> View attachment 3425061
> View attachment 3425062
> View attachment 3425063
> View attachment 3425064


 Stilly,

Really girl. You look so fabulous and confident in your Hot Chicks I think we all can't imagine why you would not wear them to work. Surely you would be the envy of everyone else in the office. Go ahead, Do it !


----------



## stilly

Zucnarf said:


> Stilly, Amazing outfit!!!!!


Thanks *Zucnarf*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Stilly,
> 
> Really girl. You look so fabulous and confident in your Hot Chicks I think we all can't imagine why you would not wear them to work. Surely you would be the envy of everyone else in the office. Go ahead, Do it !



Thanks so much* Christina*! I think I'm going to try the Hot Chicks to work this week. Stay tuned...


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Perfect Stilly, you have the most amazing style and beautiful CL shoes



Thanks so much *BirkinLover*!!!


----------



## stilly

Loubspassion said:


> Gorgeous outfit!!
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks* Loubspassion*!!!


----------



## stilly

Tried out my new (to me) Black Calf Highness 160's today. I love the red patent toe on these...


----------



## Itsjustabag

Really beautiful...the red toe detail is stunning


----------



## Forex

stilly said:


> Tried out my new (to me) Black Calf Highness 160's today. I love the red patent toe on these...
> View attachment 3428083
> View attachment 3428084
> View attachment 3428085
> View attachment 3428086
> View attachment 3428087
> View attachment 3428089
> View attachment 3428090
> View attachment 3428091
> View attachment 3428092
> View attachment 3428093


so in love with this. How can you walk in them lol


----------



## stilly

Forex said:


> so in love with this. How can you walk in them lol



Thanks *Forex*!
They're actually not that hard to walk in if you're careful. The platform certainly helps...


----------



## stilly

Itsjustabag said:


> Really beautiful...the red toe detail is stunning



Thanks *Itsjustabag*!
The cute red toe is what sold me on these...


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Tried out my new (to me) Black Calf Highness 160's today. I love the red patent toe on these...[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3428083
> View attachment 3428084
> View attachment 3428085
> View attachment 3428086
> View attachment 3428087
> View attachment 3428089
> View attachment 3428090
> View attachment 3428091
> View attachment 3428092
> View attachment 3428093


Not sure about the platform on these. But you keep evaluating yourself to new heights.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Gris (Gray) So Kates to work today on a hot casual Friday...[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425036
> View attachment 3425038
> View attachment 3425040
> View attachment 3425044
> View attachment 3425045
> View attachment 3425046
> View attachment 3425047
> View attachment 3425048
> View attachment 3425049
> View attachment 3425050


Lovely


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> And after a quick change, Red/Black Degrade Hot Chicks out for drinks and dinner...[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425054
> View attachment 3425055
> View attachment 3425056
> View attachment 3425057
> View attachment 3425058
> View attachment 3425059
> View attachment 3425061
> View attachment 3425062
> View attachment 3425063
> View attachment 3425064


Very sexy sweetie


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> And after a quick change, Red/Black Degrade Hot Chicks out for drinks and dinner...[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3425054
> View attachment 3425055
> View attachment 3425056
> View attachment 3425057
> View attachment 3425058
> View attachment 3425059
> View attachment 3425061
> View attachment 3425062
> View attachment 3425063
> View attachment 3425064


Beautiful


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Very sexy sweetie



Thanks so much *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Halte 120's to work yesterday...


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Thanks* dmand*!
> I still like Pythons in general more than the Watersnakes though the Blue Watersnakes are gorgeous.
> The Frozen Pythons are amazing though so they would have the edge.



Thank you *so much* Stilly!! I've had such a tough time deciding, but who am I to doubt your wisdom? 



stilly said:


> White Patent So Kates with a blue floral DVF dress to dinner last night...
> View attachment 3412693
> View attachment 3412694
> View attachment 3412695
> View attachment 3412696
> View attachment 3412697
> View attachment 3412698
> View attachment 3412700
> View attachment 3412701
> View attachment 3412710
> View attachment 3412711



Wow, wow, wow - this is your genius: simple white patent just shines and is elevated to a whole new level! LOVE.



stilly said:


> Neon Yellow Un Bout 120's...
> View attachment 3412730
> View attachment 3412731
> View attachment 3412732
> View attachment 3412736
> View attachment 3412737
> View attachment 3412738
> View attachment 3412739
> View attachment 3412740
> View attachment 3412741
> View attachment 3412742



These are just beyond fun, Stilly!  I LOVE my yellows, but now so desperate to get a neon. I really like that there's just the hint and pop of the colour here, but they'd also totally work as an overall pump. This just adds extra detail for more interest. FAB! 



mari_merry said:


> Can I just say, to me personally, you are the epitome of elegance and good taste.
> I wish I could take a peek at your whole collection and how you store your shoes *_shy_*



+ 1 (x 1000 no doubt!!) 



stilly said:


> Black Calf Lady Peep Slingbacks out for a casual dinner tonight...
> Here with a little pink nail polish...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3416631
> View attachment 3416632
> View attachment 3416633
> View attachment 3416634
> View attachment 3416635
> View attachment 3416636
> View attachment 3416637
> View attachment 3416638
> View attachment 3416639
> View attachment 3416640



Loving these - simple, yet perfectly elegant and polished (literally ).



stilly said:


> View attachment 3418197
> View attachment 3418198
> View attachment 3418201
> View attachment 3418202
> View attachment 3418203
> View attachment 3418204
> View attachment 3418206
> View attachment 3418207
> View attachment 3418208
> View attachment 3418210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black & Silver Optic mosaic So Kates...



I adore the Optic Mosaico and you wear them so well. A great example of how to pair them correctly. These are one of those that are *so hard *to capture in photos and definitely shine best in person. 



stilly said:


> Gris (Gray) So Kates to work today on a hot casual Friday...
> View attachment 3425036
> View attachment 3425038
> View attachment 3425040
> View attachment 3425044
> View attachment 3425045
> View attachment 3425046
> View attachment 3425047
> View attachment 3425048
> View attachment 3425049
> View attachment 3425050



You've done it again Stilly! I deliberately avoided these (despite my attraction) since I was sure my see through skin would look horrible against this tone, but you ROCK girrrl! Back onto my 'to buy' list!! 



stilly said:


> And after a quick change, Red/Black Degrade Hot Chicks out for drinks and dinner...
> View attachment 3425054
> View attachment 3425055
> View attachment 3425056
> View attachment 3425057
> View attachment 3425058
> View attachment 3425059
> View attachment 3425061
> View attachment 3425062
> View attachment 3425063
> View attachment 3425064



Wow, again, I've got the classic black and, apart from a temptation to get the lovely pastel blue, I had been holding firm not to buy any more Hot Chicks until my dream pure red is released. I've also had a bit of a bias against the degrade look...but you've converted me on both fronts!! This is an amazing ensemble and a brilliant way of bringing out the best of the dress and shoes. Seriously LOVING this. 



stilly said:


> Tried out my new (to me) Black Calf Highness 160's today. I love the red patent toe on these...
> View attachment 3428083
> View attachment 3428084
> View attachment 3428085
> View attachment 3428086
> View attachment 3428087
> View attachment 3428089
> View attachment 3428090
> View attachment 3428091
> View attachment 3428092
> View attachment 3428093



Wow, this is a bit of a departure from you! You go your Highness! Very sexy and has to be a nice break for your arches! 



stilly said:


> Black Patent Halte 120's to work yesterday...
> View attachment 3432468
> View attachment 3432470
> View attachment 3432471
> View attachment 3432472
> View attachment 3432473
> View attachment 3432474
> View attachment 3432475
> View attachment 3432476
> View attachment 3432477
> View attachment 3432479



Oh, *soooo *jealous Stilly.  These remain firmly on my wish list. Adore the classic lines of the Halte and you wear these so well.


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> Tried out my new (to me) Black Calf Highness 160's today. I love the red patent toe on these...
> View attachment 3428083
> View attachment 3428084
> View attachment 3428085
> View attachment 3428086
> View attachment 3428087
> View attachment 3428089
> View attachment 3428090
> View attachment 3428091
> View attachment 3428092
> View attachment 3428093



The Highness look absolutely fantastic on you Stilly.  The Louboutin 160 heel is so perfectly balanced against the platform on these.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Black Patent Halte 120's to work yesterday...[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432468
> View attachment 3432470
> View attachment 3432471
> View attachment 3432472
> View attachment 3432473
> View attachment 3432474
> View attachment 3432475
> View attachment 3432476
> View attachment 3432477
> View attachment 3432479


Love the whole outfit as ever Stilly.


----------



## dmand2

stilly said:


> Tried out my new (to me) Black Calf Highness 160's today. I love the red patent toe on these...
> View attachment 3428083
> View attachment 3428084
> View attachment 3428085
> View attachment 3428086
> View attachment 3428087
> View attachment 3428089
> View attachment 3428090
> View attachment 3428091
> View attachment 3428092
> View attachment 3428093



Hi Stilly, do you wear the same size in the Highness as your Lady Peeps? Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> And after a quick change, Red/Black Degrade Hot Chicks out for drinks and dinner...
> View attachment 3425054
> View attachment 3425055
> View attachment 3425056
> View attachment 3425057
> View attachment 3425058
> View attachment 3425059
> View attachment 3425061
> View attachment 3425062
> View attachment 3425063
> View attachment 3425064



Super outfit, I also have a pair of degrade Hot Chick (black to red)

Did you notice the toe vamp is not as low-cut as the other Hot Chicks (black patent, leopard patent, shocking Pink)?  Kinda strange, it really threw me!

Have you had a chance to do Hot Chicks to work?  I went out downtown for a meeting in leopard patent Hot Chicks, and walked outside (busy street) to my car.  I got some looks, but it wasn't as "crazy" as I thought it might be!  I did get 2 compliments at 2 separate offices about the beautiful Hot Chicks, really made my day!  Many gals were in flats, very few in heels.


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Hi Stilly, do you wear the same size in the Highness as your Lady Peeps? Thanks! [emoji4]



I actually got the Highness a half size down from my normal CL/So Kate size. They were just used slightly used at a great price and fit nicely. With peep toes you have a little more latitude on the sizing I find.


----------



## stilly

Porsha said:


> The Highness look absolutely fantastic on you Stilly.  The Louboutin 160 heel is so perfectly balanced against the platform on these.



Thanks *Porsha*!
I do love the sky high heel on the Highness and the black kid is good for semi-casual wear.


----------



## stilly

dmand2 said:


> Thank you *so much* Stilly!! I've had such a tough time deciding, but who am I to doubt your wisdom?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, wow, wow - this is your genius: simple white patent just shines and is elevated to a whole new level! LOVE.
> 
> 
> 
> These are just beyond fun, Stilly!  I LOVE my yellows, but now so desperate to get a neon. I really like that there's just the hint and pop of the colour here, but they'd also totally work as an overall pump. This just adds extra detail for more interest. FAB!
> 
> 
> 
> + 1 (x 1000 no doubt!!)
> 
> 
> 
> Loving these - simple, yet perfectly elegant and polished (literally ).
> 
> 
> 
> I adore the Optic Mosaico and you wear them so well. A great example of how to pair them correctly. These are one of those that are *so hard *to capture in photos and definitely shine best in person.
> 
> 
> 
> You've done it again Stilly! I deliberately avoided these (despite my attraction) since I was sure my see through skin would look horrible against this tone, but you ROCK girrrl! Back onto my 'to buy' list!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, again, I've got the classic black and, apart from a temptation to get the lovely pastel blue, I had been holding firm not to buy any more Hot Chicks until my dream pure red is released. I've also had a bit of a bias against the degrade look...but you've converted me on both fronts!! This is an amazing ensemble and a brilliant way of bringing out the best of the dress and shoes. Seriously LOVING this.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, this is a bit of a departure from you! You go your Highness! Very sexy and has to be a nice break for your arches!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, *soooo *jealous Stilly.  These remain firmly on my wish list. Adore the classic lines of the Halte and you wear these so well.



Thanks for all the sweet comments* dmand*. 
I'm still hoping the Hot Chicks get released in both Red and White. Maybe for Fall???


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Love the whole outfit as ever Stilly.



Thanks *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> Super outfit, I also have a pair of degrade Hot Chick (black to red)
> 
> Did you notice the toe vamp is not as low-cut as the other Hot Chicks (black patent, leopard patent, shocking Pink)?  Kinda strange, it really threw me!
> 
> Have you had a chance to do Hot Chicks to work?  I went out downtown for a meeting in leopard patent Hot Chicks, and walked outside (busy street) to my car.  I got some looks, but it wasn't as "crazy" as I thought it might be!  I did get 2 compliments at 2 separate offices about the beautiful Hot Chicks, really made my day!  Many gals were in flats, very few in heels.



Thanks so much *racquel*!
I didn't notice the vamp to be different on the Degrade Hot Chicks but I really haven't compared them side by side. I'll take a look.
I think I'm going to try wearing my Hot Chicks to work later this week. Your story is giving me some new inspiration!
Can I ask where you found the Leopard Hot Chicks?


----------



## stilly

New So Kates in Purple Pop Patent. This is a dark purple that really doesn't "pop" that much but its a subtle purple that I can still wear to work.


----------



## Forex

stilly said:


> New So Kates in Purple Pop Patent. This is a dark purple that really doesn't "pop" that much but its a subtle purple that I can still wear to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435727
> View attachment 3435728
> View attachment 3435729
> View attachment 3435730
> View attachment 3435731
> View attachment 3435732
> View attachment 3435733
> View attachment 3435734
> View attachment 3435735
> View attachment 3435736


[emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173] i love so kate so so much


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *racquel*!
> I didn't notice the vamp to be different on the Degrade Hot Chicks but I really haven't compared them side by side. I'll take a look.
> I think I'm going to try wearing my Hot Chicks to work later this week. Your story is giving me some new inspiration!
> Can I ask where you found the Leopard Hot Chicks?



Chicago boutique, they're the only ones who carry it.  I got 2 pair, and am wearing them quite often.  I have matching leopard earrings, just got some leopard short-shorts from Bloomingdales lingerie dept.  I look like a female leopard in heat!!

 I also have a Pigalle 120 in yellow leopard, the classic curved heel (like the Batignolle 120mm pump)


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> New So Kates in Purple Pop Patent. This is a dark purple that really doesn't "pop" that much but its a subtle purple that I can still wear to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435727
> View attachment 3435728
> View attachment 3435729
> View attachment 3435730
> View attachment 3435731
> View attachment 3435732
> View attachment 3435733
> View attachment 3435734
> View attachment 3435735
> View attachment 3435736



Nothing beats a basic stiletto pump in a solid color (esp black).  I LOVE my black-patent Pigalle 120 & Hot Chick 130!  I also have a blue-leopard Pigalle 120 (curved/sculputred heel) that look nearly black (from a distance)

I have fondness for purple myself.  I like purplish pink nail polish (very Fuchsia like).  I just missed out on a (fuchsia like) Indian Rose Pigalle Follies 120, I'm so bummed..


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> Nothing beats a basic stiletto pump in a solid color (esp black).  I LOVE my black-patent Pigalle 120 & Hot Chick 130!  I also have a blue-leopard Pigalle 120 (curved/sculputred heel) that look nearly black (from a distance)
> 
> I have fondness for purple myself.  I like purplish pink nail polish (very Fuchsia like).  I just missed out on a (fuchsia like) Indian Rose Pigalle Follies 120, I'm so bummed..



Yes the Blacks are my fav as well and by far my most worn pairs but the purples are a really nice change of pace...


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> Chicago boutique, they're the only ones who carry it.  I got 2 pair, and am wearing them quite often.  I have matching leopard earrings, just got some leopard short-shorts from Bloomingdales lingerie dept.  I look like a female leopard in heat!!
> 
> I also have a Pigalle 120 in yellow leopard, the classic curved heel (like the Batignolle 120mm pump)



Thanks *racquel*. I'm going to see if they have any pairs left...


----------



## stilly

I finally got the nerve to wear my Hot Chicks to work this week after being encouraged by you all and the girls at work. I paired them with a more conservative Kate Spade floral dress to tone down the sky high heels a bit. I'll have to admit, after 7 hours, I had to switch over to a pair of Black Patent So Kates as my ankles were feeling it...


----------



## baldjohn

Wonderful that you got to wear the amazing hot chicks to work, and even better you lasted 7 hours in them!  The pics look great. Hope it was not too busy a day.  How were the toes in them?


----------



## borbie

stilly said:


> View attachment 3438653
> View attachment 3438654
> View attachment 3438655
> View attachment 3438656
> View attachment 3438658
> View attachment 3438659
> View attachment 3438660
> View attachment 3438661
> View attachment 3438662
> View attachment 3438653
> View attachment 3438654
> View attachment 3438655
> View attachment 3438656
> View attachment 3438658
> View attachment 3438659
> View attachment 3438660
> View attachment 3438661
> View attachment 3438662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got the nerve to wear my Hot Chicks to work this week after being encouraged by you all and the girls at work. I paired them with a more conservative Kate Spade floral dress to tone down the sky high heels a bit. I'll have to admit, after 7 hours, I had to switch over to a pair of Black Patent So Kates as my ankles were feeling it...
> View attachment 3438664


Hi Stilly u look amazing in hot chick, I also want buy one,  I haven't try them on.  so want to ask you usually wear hot chick and so kate size？
most of my heels is 7/37
    thank u so much


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> View attachment 3438653
> View attachment 3438654
> View attachment 3438655
> View attachment 3438656
> View attachment 3438658
> View attachment 3438659
> View attachment 3438660
> View attachment 3438661
> View attachment 3438662
> View attachment 3438653
> View attachment 3438654
> View attachment 3438655
> View attachment 3438656
> View attachment 3438658
> View attachment 3438659
> View attachment 3438660
> View attachment 3438661
> View attachment 3438662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got the nerve to wear my Hot Chicks to work this week after being encouraged by you all and the girls at work. I paired them with a more conservative Kate Spade floral dress to tone down the sky high heels a bit. I'll have to admit, after 7 hours, I had to switch over to a pair of Black Patent So Kates as my ankles were feeling it...
> View attachment 3438664



Rippin' it as always Stilly!!

I'm warming up to the Hot Chick 130 so much, it's my preferred pump.  I also switch over to 120mm (Pigalle 120) as a nice change of pace..they feel lower, but still sexy feel.  Then, I go back to the Hot Chick.  I LOVE the switcheroo mode!

I agree on the skirt length, I prefer a hemline below the knee for the sky high Hot Chick.  Tube or flare out skirt. However, last time out in office setting, I was going for it and rocked a very mini skirt.


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Wonderful that you got to wear the amazing hot chicks to work, and even better you lasted 7 hours in them!  The pics look great. Hope it was not too busy a day.  How were the toes in them?



Thanks *John*. Yes my toes were feeling the pain after 7 hours as well. The pitch of the Hot Chicks crushes my toes quite a bit. The So Kates were a huge relief once I changed shoes.


----------



## stilly

borbie said:


> Hi Stilly u look amazing in hot chick, I also want buy one,  I haven't try them on.  so want to ask you usually wear hot chick and so kate size？
> most of my heels is 7/37
> thank u so much



Thanks *borbie*! I usually go a half size up from my So Kate size on the Hot Chicks since they seem to run small. I find the So Kates fit fairly True To Size and buy them in the same size as most of my other CL's.


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> Rippin' it as always Stilly!!
> 
> I'm warming up to the Hot Chick 130 so much, it's my preferred pump.  I also switch over to 120mm (Pigalle 120) as a nice change of pace..they feel lower, but still sexy feel.  Then, I go back to the Hot Chick.  I LOVE the switcheroo mode!
> 
> I agree on the skirt length, I prefer a hemline below the knee for the sky high Hot Chick.  Tube or flare out skirt. However, last time out in office setting, I was going for it and rocked a very mini skirt.



Thanks so much *racquel*!
Even this dress is above the knee but its long compared to most of skirts and mini dresses I usually wear.
For work the 130mm heel and a mini is a bit much together but outside of work I do love it.


----------



## stilly

Nude Lady Peeps heading out to the airport for a work trip on Sunday night. I've read quite a few articles lately about flight attendants being disappointed by people who dress down a bit too much to fly. I generally buck that trend...


----------



## Forex

stilly said:


> View attachment 3438653
> View attachment 3438654
> View attachment 3438655
> View attachment 3438656
> View attachment 3438658
> View attachment 3438659
> View attachment 3438660
> View attachment 3438661
> View attachment 3438662
> View attachment 3438653
> View attachment 3438654
> View attachment 3438655
> View attachment 3438656
> View attachment 3438658
> View attachment 3438659
> View attachment 3438660
> View attachment 3438661
> View attachment 3438662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got the nerve to wear my Hot Chicks to work this week after being encouraged by you all and the girls at work. I paired them with a more conservative Kate Spade floral dress to tone down the sky high heels a bit. I'll have to admit, after 7 hours, I had to switch over to a pair of Black Patent So Kates as my ankles were feeling it...
> View attachment 3438664


7 hours in Hot Chick [emoji15] [emoji15] you're the queen of highheels lol.


----------



## Forex

stilly said:


> Nude Lady Peeps heading out to the airport for a work trip on Sunday night. I've read quite a few articles lately about flight attendants being disappointed by people who dress down a bit too much to fly. I generally buck that trend...[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441544
> View attachment 3441545
> View attachment 3441546
> View attachment 3441547
> View attachment 3441548
> View attachment 3441549
> View attachment 3441550
> View attachment 3441551
> View attachment 3441553
> View attachment 3441554


Love your dress with LP. I need to get my LP out too before it gets too cold. I've been in So Kate mood these days


----------



## PatsyCline

I saw a piece on the news a few weeks ago about people on airlines.  Guys taking their shirts off, people taking their shoes off and having their feet over the seat in front of them.

Yuck!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> I saw a piece on the news a few weeks ago about people on airlines.  Guys taking their shirts off, people taking their shoes off and having their feet over the seat in front of them.
> 
> Yuck!



I agree PatsyCline. Its all gotten a little too casual...


----------



## stilly

Forex said:


> 7 hours in Hot Chick [emoji15] [emoji15] you're the queen of highheels lol.



Thanks *Forex*!
Its certainly not something I'll do on a regular basis but its wasn't so bad.


----------



## stilly

Just getting in from the airport. I wore my Light Black (Gray) Watersnake So Kates today to work and then for the flight home.


----------



## mari_merry

stilly said:


> Just getting in from the airport. I wore my Light Black (Gray) Watersnake So Kates today to work and then for the flight home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442467
> View attachment 3442468
> View attachment 3442469
> View attachment 3442470
> View attachment 3442471
> View attachment 3442472
> View attachment 3442473
> View attachment 3442474
> View attachment 3442475
> View attachment 3442476


so perfect, especially with your skin tone!

stilly, if you don't mind me asking, how tall are you?


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> Just getting in from the airport. I wore my Light Black (Gray) Watersnake So Kates today to work and then for the flight home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442467
> View attachment 3442468
> View attachment 3442469
> View attachment 3442470
> View attachment 3442471
> View attachment 3442472
> View attachment 3442473
> View attachment 3442474
> View attachment 3442475
> View attachment 3442476



LOVE the scalloped texture detailing!  Add's some flair to your outfit.  That's what I'm doing these days.  Finding cool outfits with "detailing".  I'm still stuck on solids, patents, suedes for my Loubie 5" heels.  The only "detailing" shoes I have are the leopards (blue and golden leopard sculptured heeled Pigalle 120, Hot Chick 130).  Been "working" the leopard detailing furiously, with matching leopard earrings and leopard mini skirts.  Also,  VERY mini leopard shorts from Bloomingdales lingerie dept).  I'm following your lead as "animal wild" themed outfits.  Water snake So Kates, FTW Stilly!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> New So Kates in Purple Pop Patent. This is a dark purple that really doesn't "pop" that much but its a subtle purple that I can still wear to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435727
> View attachment 3435728
> View attachment 3435729
> View attachment 3435730
> View attachment 3435731
> View attachment 3435732
> View attachment 3435733
> View attachment 3435734
> View attachment 3435735
> View attachment 3435736





stilly said:


> Nude Lady Peeps heading out to the airport for a work trip on Sunday night. I've read quite a few articles lately about flight attendants being disappointed by people who dress down a bit too much to fly. I generally buck that trend...
> View attachment 3441544
> View attachment 3441545
> View attachment 3441546
> View attachment 3441547
> View attachment 3441548
> View attachment 3441549
> View attachment 3441550
> View attachment 3441551
> View attachment 3441553
> View attachment 3441554


Beautiful Stilly, you look absolutely amazing in both SK purple and nude lady peep


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> View attachment 3438653
> View attachment 3438654
> View attachment 3438655
> View attachment 3438656
> View attachment 3438658
> View attachment 3438659
> View attachment 3438660
> View attachment 3438661
> View attachment 3438662
> View attachment 3438653
> View attachment 3438654
> View attachment 3438655
> View attachment 3438656
> View attachment 3438658
> View attachment 3438659
> View attachment 3438660
> View attachment 3438661
> View attachment 3438662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got the nerve to wear my Hot Chicks to work this week after being encouraged by you all and the girls at work. I paired them with a more conservative Kate Spade floral dress to tone down the sky high heels a bit. I'll have to admit, after 7 hours, I had to switch over to a pair of Black Patent So Kates as my ankles were feeling it...
> View attachment 3438664



Stunning pairing, always looking fabulous my love



stilly said:


> Just getting in from the airport. I wore my Light Black (Gray) Watersnake So Kates today to work and then for the flight home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442467
> View attachment 3442468
> View attachment 3442469
> View attachment 3442470
> View attachment 3442471
> View attachment 3442472
> View attachment 3442473
> View attachment 3442474
> View attachment 3442475
> View attachment 3442476



Love it! Have a great weekend


----------



## stilly

mari_merry said:


> so perfect, especially with your skin tone!
> 
> stilly, if you don't mind me asking, how tall are you?


Thanks *mari_merry*!!!


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> LOVE the scalloped texture detailing!  Add's some flair to your outfit.  That's what I'm doing these days.  Finding cool outfits with "detailing".  I'm still stuck on solids, patents, suedes for my Loubie 5" heels.  The only "detailing" shoes I have are the leopards (blue and golden leopard sculptured heeled Pigalle 120, Hot Chick 130).  Been "working" the leopard detailing furiously, with matching leopard earrings and leopard mini skirts.  Also,  VERY mini leopard shorts from Bloomingdales lingerie dept).  I'm following your lead as "animal wild" themed outfits.  Water snake So Kates, FTW Stilly!!



Thanks *racquel*!
These are actually kind of a sueded watersnake with some really nice stitching...something a little different from the usual SK's


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful Stilly, you look absolutely amazing in both SK purple and nude lady peep



Thanks so much *Birkin*!!!
I do love the LP's for summer...


----------



## stilly

Out to dinner last night...Maxi Fiori Allenissimas 130's with a white minidress and floral cardi...


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Out to dinner last night...Maxi Fiori Allenissimas 130's with a white minidress and floral cardi...
> View attachment 3445164
> View attachment 3445165
> View attachment 3445166
> View attachment 3445167
> View attachment 3445168
> View attachment 3445169
> View attachment 3445170
> View attachment 3445171
> View attachment 3445172
> View attachment 3445173


loving them Stilly. fabulous on you and you are so naughty wearing those mini-skirts. xx


----------



## racquel

Kayapo97 said:


> loving them Stilly. fabulous on you and *you are so naughty wearing those mini-skirts*. xx



"Good girls goto Heaven, Bad Girls go EVERYWHERE!"
-- BCBG logo

You are such a tease Stilly!  More power to 'ya!  I also rock mini-skirts, been doing some VERY mini skirts lately!


----------



## Jodie1980

stilly said:


> I finally got the nerve to wear my Hot Chicks to work this week after being encouraged by you all and the girls at work. I paired them with a more conservative Kate Spade floral dress to tone down the sky high heels a bit. I'll have to admit, after 7 hours, I had to switch over to a pair of Black Patent So Kates as my ankles were feeling it...
> View attachment 3438653


Wow Stilly! I am so impressed!

You have such style and wear them with classy panache, showing how they are completely office appropriate in the black patent!

I'm very impressed that you managed 7 hours on your first wear to the office and I'm sure that after a few wears you will be be able to last a full day - was this a "once only" thing, or are you now adding them to your work rotation? - I originally wore my Black Patent Pigalle 120's to work for an important meeting, & only lasted 4 hrs, but now I wear them once or twice a week and easily last all day (but feel it). (My other office heels are all 4".)

Can I ask some questions about the heel height please?

A good test is to try and raise your heels without bending your knees. If you can raise your heels, even a little bit, the heels aren't too high. I can only raise my heels about quarter of an inch in my 120's, so 130 may be too high for me?

Can you raise your heels in the Hot Chicks (or any of your 130's)? How far can you raise your heels in your 120's?

Was it only your ankles that were feeling it? Where the balls of your feet ok? Did your arches ache? Could you have pushed on for longer, or were you ankles killing you after 7 hours?

I hope you wear them to the office again! You are such an inspiration!


----------



## stilly

Jodie1980 said:


> Wow Stilly! I am so impressed!
> 
> You have such style and wear them with classy panache, showing how they are completely office appropriate in the black patent!
> 
> I'm very impressed that you managed 7 hours on your first wear to the office and I'm sure that after a few wears you will be be able to last a full day - was this a "once only" thing, or are you now adding them to your work rotation? - I originally wore my Black Patent Pigalle 120's to work for an important meeting, & only lasted 4 hrs, but now I wear them once or twice a week and easily last all day (but feel it). (My other office heels are all 4".)
> 
> Can I ask some questions about the heel height please?
> 
> A good test is to try and raise your heels without bending your knees. If you can raise your heels, even a little bit, the heels aren't too high. I can only raise my heels about quarter of an inch in my 120's, so 130 may be too high for me?
> 
> Can you raise your heels in the Hot Chicks (or any of your 130's)? How far can you raise your heels in your 120's?
> 
> Was it only your ankles that were feeling it? Where the balls of your feet ok? Did your arches ache? Could you have pushed on for longer, or were you ankles killing you after 7 hours?
> 
> I hope you wear them to the office again! You are such an inspiration!



Thanks so much *Jodie*!

I quickly tried your test and could raise both the Hot Chicks and So Kates between 1/8" to 1/4". The pointed toe prevents me from doing much more. I can do much higher with a style like the Lady Peeps or Allenissima 130's that has the rounded toe. 

My feet and ankles were both sore after that 7 hours. The balls of my feet weren't so bad but the toes and ankles suffered the most. Hot Chicks really aren't meant for this type of wear but I had too try it.


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> "Good girls goto Heaven, Bad Girls go EVERYWHERE!"
> -- BCBG logo
> 
> You are such a tease Stilly!  More power to 'ya!  I also rock mini-skirts, been doing some VERY mini skirts lately!
> 
> View attachment 3445362



Thanks *racquel*!  I still love the mini and heels!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> loving them Stilly. fabulous on you and you are so naughty wearing those mini-skirts. xx



Thanks so much *Kayapo*!
I still love the 130's with a mini...


----------



## stilly

White Patent Crosspiga 120's today with a floral dress. I love this style for summer and they're fairly comfy for a 120 heel...


----------



## Jodie1980

Jodie1980 said:


> I originally wore my Black Patent Pigalle 120's to work for an important meeting, & only lasted 4 hrs, but now I wear them once or twice a week and easily last all day (but feel it). (My other office heels are all 4".)
> 
> ...I hope you wear them to the office again! You are such an inspiration!


I should also have added that I used to only wear my Pigalles to work 2-3 times a month & after around 6 hours would change to lower heels.

Seeing your pictures here almost 3 months ago inspired me to wear them more often - now around 6 times a month & I started pushing through the discomfort & keeping them on the entire day!

I'm now thinking of buying a second pair of Loub's for the office - probably the So Kate's, but seeing how good your black Hot Chicks look for work has also made me consider them (hence my questions on you wearing yours to work) ...but if even the amazing Stilly isn't putting them in her work rotation... 



stilly said:


> Thanks so much *Jodie*!
> 
> I quickly tried your test and could raise both the Hot Chicks and So Kates between 1/8" to 1/4". The pointed toe prevents me from doing much more. I can do much higher with a style like the Lady Peeps or Allenissima 130's that has the rounded toe.
> 
> My feet and ankles were both sore after that 7 hours. The balls of my feet weren't so bad but the toes and ankles suffered the most. Hot Chicks really aren't meant for this type of wear but I had too try it.


Even if you can only raise your heels 1/8" it proves that they aren't too high for you.

PS: Loving the Crosspiga's! I love the white on you & love the toe cleaveage. They make your toes look so small! 

I notice in many of your pic's you stand with your toes pointed together, which looks very cute & flattering. 





stilly said:


> View attachment 3446901


Do you naturally find yourself standing like this, or is it just a pose for the pictures?

Love, J


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> White Patent Crosspiga 120's today with a floral dress. I love this style for summer and they're fairly comfy for a 120 heel...
> View attachment 3446896
> View attachment 3446897
> View attachment 3446898
> View attachment 3446899
> View attachment 3446900
> View attachment 3446901
> View attachment 3446902
> View attachment 3446904
> View attachment 3446906
> View attachment 3446907


Gorgeous, *stilly*!


----------



## Forex

stilly said:


> White Patent Crosspiga 120's today with a floral dress. I love this style for summer and they're fairly comfy for a 120 heel...[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446896
> View attachment 3446897
> View attachment 3446898
> View attachment 3446899
> View attachment 3446900
> View attachment 3446901
> View attachment 3446902
> View attachment 3446904
> View attachment 3446906
> View attachment 3446907


I love these styles so much, they are so beautiful and go well with so many outfits


----------



## Forex

stilly said:


> Out to dinner last night...Maxi Fiori Allenissimas 130's with a white minidress and floral cardi...
> View attachment 3445164
> View attachment 3445165
> View attachment 3445166
> View attachment 3445167
> View attachment 3445168
> View attachment 3445169
> View attachment 3445170
> View attachment 3445171
> View attachment 3445172
> View attachment 3445173


Beautiful outfit Stilly. I love these floral


----------



## stilly

Jodie1980 said:


> I should also have added that I used to only wear my Pigalles to work 2-3 times a month & after around 6 hours would change to lower heels.
> 
> Seeing your pictures here almost 3 months ago inspired me to wear them more often - now around 6 times a month & I started pushing through the discomfort & keeping them on the entire day!
> 
> I'm now thinking of buying a second pair of Loub's for the office - probably the So Kate's, but seeing how good your black Hot Chicks look for work has also made me consider them (hence my questions on you wearing yours to work) ...but if even the amazing Stilly isn't putting them in her work rotation...
> 
> Even if you can only raise your heels 1/8" it proves that they aren't too high for you.
> 
> PS: Loving the Crosspiga's! I love the white on you & love the toe cleaveage. They make your toes look so small!
> 
> I notice in many of your pic's you stand with your toes pointed together, which looks very cute & flattering.
> Do you naturally find yourself standing like this, or is it just a pose for the pictures?
> 
> Love, J



Thanks so much *Jodie*!
No I do stand like this. I do love the toe cleavage on the Crosspigas which is why I have 3 pairs.
Great to hear you're putting your CL's to use and wearing them to work. They're far too beautiful to not wear them whenever you get the chance!
I may still wear the Hot Chicks to work more often...provided I can build up a little more tolerance in my ankles and feet...


----------



## stilly

PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous, *stilly*!



Thanks *PurseACold*!!!


----------



## stilly

Forex said:


> Beautiful outfit Stilly. I love these floral



Thanks so much *Forex*!!!


----------



## stilly

New to me Black Python Lady Peeps today...


----------



## mari_merry

Beautiful! As always!


----------



## PatsyCline

I love snakeskin heels!  Congrats!


----------



## west of the sun

oh my that skin is gorgeous!


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> New to me Black Python Lady Peeps today...
> View attachment 3448598
> View attachment 3448599
> View attachment 3448600
> View attachment 3448601
> View attachment 3448602
> View attachment 3448605
> View attachment 3448606
> View attachment 3448607
> View attachment 3448608
> View attachment 3448598
> View attachment 3448599
> View attachment 3448600
> View attachment 3448601
> View attachment 3448602
> View attachment 3448605
> View attachment 3448606
> View attachment 3448607
> View attachment 3448608
> View attachment 3448598
> View attachment 3448599
> View attachment 3448600
> View attachment 3448601
> View attachment 3448602
> View attachment 3448605
> View attachment 3448606
> View attachment 3448607
> View attachment 3448608
> View attachment 3448616



I kinda avoid exotic animal material, I used to have a black snake-skin 5" pump (which I returned).  Got it at Caesar's Palace/Las Vegas way back in '82.
I was just at Louboutin boutique in Vegas (Crystal Mall), and saw a fuchsia crocodile So Kate -- only $5595 !


----------



## Jodie1980

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *Jodie*!


You're welcome Stilly. And thank you for being such an inspiration!


stilly said:


> I may still wear the Hot Chicks to work more often...provided I can build up a little more tolerance in my ankles and feet...


I hope hope you do. I guess the only way to build up the tolerance is to wear them regularly - practice makes perfect! 

If you do successfully include them in your work rotation, I may even reconsider 130's as an option for my next purchase (which won't be until near the end of the year).

PS: I'm not a fan of platforms, but you make the python LP's look good, and the fit on you is perfect!


----------



## MBB Fan

stilly said:


> No I do stand like this.



Jodie is right. This is really very cute!



> I may still wear the Hot Chicks to work more often...provided I can build up a little more tolerance in my ankles and feet...



Hope you do so. You are really a great inspiration for me with your style.


----------



## Mariqueen

racquel said:


> "Good girls goto Heaven, Bad Girls go EVERYWHERE!"
> -- BCBG logo
> 
> You are such a tease Stilly!  More power to 'ya!  I also rock mini-skirts, been doing some VERY mini skirts lately!
> 
> View attachment 3445362


 
Is that the Irvine Spectrum!?


----------



## racquel

Mariqueen said:


> Is that the Irvine Spectrum!?



Yes, it's great open mall (Orange County/CA) with nice shops.  If you want Louboutin boutique you have to goto the MEGA Costa Mesa "South Coast Plaza".  MANY designer boutiques.  Further south in Newport Beach/CA is Fashion Island mall, which has Neiman Marcus (they carry Louboutin).


----------



## Mariqueen

racquel said:


> Yes, it's great open mall (Orange County/CA) with nice shops.  If you want Louboutin boutique you have to goto the MEGA Costa Mesa "South Coast Plaza".  MANY designer boutiques.  Further south in Newport Beach/CA is Fashion Island mall, which has Neiman Marcus (they carry Louboutin).



Haha I live in the area, and frequent the South Coast store, I always buy from Liam Tran. He's the best!


----------



## theGibbler

Holy wow!! This CL collection is incredible!  How many CLs do you have in total, Stilly, if you don't mind my asking. And after CLs, what's your second favorite shoe brand (as i am guessing CL is first)? Would love to hear from you, thanks!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> I love snakeskin heels!  Congrats!



Thanks* PatsyCline*!!!


----------



## stilly

mari_merry said:


> Beautiful! As always!



Thanks so much *mari_merry*!!!


----------



## stilly

theGibbler said:


> Holy wow!! This CL collection is incredible!  How many CLs do you have in total, Stilly, if you don't mind my asking. And after CLs, what's your second favorite shoe brand (as i am guessing CL is first)? Would love to hear from you, thanks!



Thanks so much *Gibbler*!
To be honest, I lost count long ago and I continue to add new pairs every month. Its well over 200 pairs by now of just So Kates and Pigalles alone.
I love high heel pumps in general so Jimmy Choo Anouks and Casadei Blades are my next favorite brands and styles.
You can see a sampling at my non-CL's on my other thread in the Glass Slipper forum.


----------



## stilly

west of the sun said:


> oh my that skin is gorgeous!



Thanks *west of the sun*! I do love Python...


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Jodie is right. This is really very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you do so. You are really a great inspiration for me with your style.



Thanks so much *MBB*! You're so sweet...


----------



## stilly

*Back In the Fold!*
I bought a pair of these Powder Pink Spike Pigalle 120's a few years but returned them.
I've regretted that for years now but I finally came across a pair on eBay so they're now back in my collection.
(These are the old style Pigalles. You can tell by the short sides with only 2 rows of spikes. The newer Pigalles have higher sides and 3 rows of spikes.)


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *Gibbler*!
> To be honest, I lost count long ago and I continue to add new pairs every month. Its well over 200 pairs by now of just So Kates and Pigalles alone.
> I love high heel pumps in general so Jimmy Choo Anouks and Casadei Blades are my next favorite brands and styles.
> You can see a sampling at my non-CL's on my other thread in the Glass Slipper forum.


Oh thank you Stilly, I don't feel so bad now.  I thought I was getting obsessive with my heels, a bit over 100 pairs in total, but I see I'm not the only one who has a small fortune in their closet.

My DH bought me my first pair of Louboutins, and he gives me a pretty free rein in buying heels, and he loves me in heels (he's a foot taller than me, so I need all the help I can get!).


----------



## Forex

stilly said:


> View attachment 3451798
> View attachment 3451799
> View attachment 3451800
> View attachment 3451801
> View attachment 3451802
> View attachment 3451804
> View attachment 3451805
> View attachment 3451806
> View attachment 3451807
> View attachment 3451808
> *Back In the Fold!*
> I bought a pair of these Powder Pink Spike Pigalle 120's a few years but returned them.
> I've regretted that for years now but I finally came across a pair on eBay so they're now back in my collection.
> (These are the old style Pigalles. You can tell by the short sides with only 2 rows of spikes. The newer Pigalles have higher sides and 3 rows of spikes.)


Wow stilly, these are beautiful, im on the hunt for the first pair of spike. I couldn't make up my mind,  since they are quite pricy so i want to make sure i love them before i snag them.


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Oh thank you Stilly, I don't feel so bad now.  I thought I was getting obsessive with my heels, a bit over 100 pairs in total, but I see I'm not the only one who has a small fortune in their closet.
> 
> My DH bought me my first pair of Louboutins, and he gives me a pretty free rein in buying heels, and he loves me in heels (he's a foot taller than me, so I need all the help I can get!).



I'm a little beyond the obsessive point by now. I have so many pairs I haven't worn much yet I keep on buying.
My boyfriend has also bought me many, many pairs so he contributes to the madness.
He does love me in sky high heels...


----------



## stilly

Forex said:


> Wow stilly, these are beautiful, im on the hunt for the first pair of spike. I couldn't make up my mind,  since they are quite pricy so i want to make sure i love them before i snag them.



Thanks *Forex*. They're a bit less expensive if you get them used on the consignment sites or eBay if you keep your eye out...


----------



## stilly

My Monday work outfit...Bonbon all over!!!


----------



## stilly

Jodie1980 said:


> You're welcome Stilly. And thank you for being such an inspiration!
> I hope hope you do. I guess the only way to build up the tolerance is to wear them regularly - practice makes perfect!
> 
> If you do successfully include them in your work rotation, I may even reconsider 130's as an option for my next purchase (which won't be until near the end of the year).
> 
> PS: I'm not a fan of platforms, but you make the python LP's look good, and the fit on you is perfect!



Here's a twist on that theme *Jodie*...the Senora Leopardino 130's to work today. I lasted the full 9 hours today with generous amounts of sitting thrown in.
These are much easier on the toes than the Hot Chicks but my ankles were still killing me by the end of the day...


----------



## LavenderIce

stilly said:


> View attachment 3453903
> View attachment 3453905
> View attachment 3453906
> View attachment 3453907
> View attachment 3453914
> View attachment 3453915
> View attachment 3453916
> View attachment 3453918
> View attachment 3453919
> View attachment 3453920
> View attachment 3453903
> View attachment 3453905
> View attachment 3453906
> View attachment 3453907
> 
> 
> Here's a twist on that theme *Jodie*...the Senora Leopardino 130's to work today. I lasted the full 9 hours today with generous amounts of sitting thrown in.
> These are much easier on the toes than the Hot Chicks but my ankles were still killing me by the end of the day...



My ankles killed me just trying on the HC in the boutique which is why I held off on getting them.  I love the leopardino Senora 130 on you *stilly*!  I hope to one day have a pair of 130s.


----------



## PatsyCline

I love the Senora heels!  One of my favourite summer heels!


----------



## Jodie1980

stilly said:


> View attachment 3453914
> 
> View attachment 3453916
> View attachment 3453920
> 
> Here's a twist on that theme *Jodie*...the Senora Leopardino 130's to work today. I lasted the full 9 hours today with generous amounts of sitting thrown in.
> These are much easier on the toes than the Hot Chicks but my ankles were still killing me by the end of the day...


Those are stunning Stilly!!

They are sooooo high! The fronts of your feet are vertical in them!!

And you style them with the rest of your outfit so well!

If you continue to wear some 130's at least once a week, I can see you building up the tolerance in your ankles in no time!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> View attachment 3453903
> View attachment 3453905
> View attachment 3453906
> View attachment 3453907
> View attachment 3453914
> View attachment 3453915
> View attachment 3453916
> View attachment 3453918
> View attachment 3453919
> View attachment 3453920
> View attachment 3453903
> View attachment 3453905
> View attachment 3453906
> View attachment 3453907
> 
> 
> Here's a twist on that theme *Jodie*...the Senora Leopardino 130's to work today. I lasted the full 9 hours today with generous amounts of sitting thrown in.
> These are much easier on the toes than the Hot Chicks but my ankles were still killing me by the end of the day...


Stilly that is so hot!!!! you look amazing. 9 hours!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Kayapo97 said:


> Stilly that is so hot!!!! you look amazing. 9 hours!



You're (OP) lucky, I could never dress so cute at work. Must be fun!


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> View attachment 3453903
> View attachment 3453905
> View attachment 3453906
> View attachment 3453907
> View attachment 3453914
> View attachment 3453915
> View attachment 3453916
> View attachment 3453918
> View attachment 3453919
> View attachment 3453920
> View attachment 3453903
> View attachment 3453905
> View attachment 3453906
> View attachment 3453907
> 
> 
> Here's a twist on that theme *Jodie*...the Senora Leopardino 130's to work today. I lasted the full 9 hours today with generous amounts of sitting thrown in.
> These are much easier on the toes than the Hot Chicks but my ankles were still killing me by the end of the day...



I tried'em on at West LA boutique, no bueno!  My right index toe just wants to pop out of the open-toe, very uncomfortable.  The shoe would have been torture, I had to stick to the Hot Chick 130 closed-toe!  Pricey as heck at $975 as well!

That is heckuva outfit, everyone in your office must have been "star struck"!


----------



## baldjohn

> Here's a twist on that theme *Jodie*...the Senora Leopardino 130's to work today. I lasted the full 9 hours today with generous amounts of sitting thrown in.
> These are much easier on the toes than the Hot Chicks but my ankles were still killing me by the end of the day...



Wow Stilly re wearing 130's all day.  They look amazing!
x


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> My ankles killed me just trying on the HC in the boutique which is why I held off on getting them.  I love the leopardino Senora 130 on you *stilly*!  I hope to one day have a pair of 130s.



Thanks so much *Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

Jodie1980 said:


> Those are stunning Stilly!!
> 
> They are sooooo high! The fronts of your feet are vertical in them!!
> 
> And you style them with the rest of your outfit so well!
> 
> If you continue to wear some 130's at least once a week, I can see you building up the tolerance in your ankles in no time!



Thanks *Jodie*! These look really high but they're really so much more comfy than the Hot Chicks. At least your toes aren't squished all day long...


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> I love the Senora heels!  One of my favourite summer heels!



Thanks* Patsy*!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Stilly that is so hot!!!! you look amazing. 9 hours!



Thanks so much* Kayapo*!!!


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> I tried'em on at West LA boutique, no bueno!  My right index toe just wants to pop out of the open-toe, very uncomfortable.  The shoe would have been torture, I had to stick to the Hot Chick 130 closed-toe!  Pricey as heck at $975 as well!
> 
> That is heckuva outfit, everyone in your office must have been "star struck"!



Thanks *racquel*!  I do love the Hot Chicks but the open toe on the Senora makes them much more comfy for a long day...


----------



## stilly

mrsinsyder said:


> You're (OP) lucky, I could never dress so cute at work. Must be fun!



Thanks *mrsinsyder*!!! Everyone at the office is used to seeing me in sky high heels at this point...


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Wow Stilly re wearing 130's all day.  They look amazing!
> 
> How much did you slip them (and the hot chicks for that matter) off under your desk?



Thanks *John*! I actually only took these off a bit at lunchtime under my desk. With the ankle straps, slipping them on and off is not as  easy as it is with pumps...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Out to dinner last night...Maxi Fiori Allenissimas 130's with a white minidress and floral cardi...
> View attachment 3445164
> View attachment 3445165
> View attachment 3445166
> View attachment 3445167
> View attachment 3445168
> View attachment 3445169
> View attachment 3445170
> View attachment 3445171
> View attachment 3445172
> View attachment 3445173



Amazing, this look is simply stunning.



stilly said:


> White Patent Crosspiga 120's today with a floral dress. I love this style for summer and they're fairly comfy for a 120 heel...
> View attachment 3446896
> View attachment 3446897
> View attachment 3446898
> View attachment 3446899
> View attachment 3446900
> View attachment 3446901
> View attachment 3446902
> View attachment 3446904
> View attachment 3446906
> View attachment 3446907



Stilly, your shoes compliment your outfit so well.



stilly said:


> New to me Black Python Lady Peeps today...
> View attachment 3448598
> View attachment 3448599
> View attachment 3448600
> View attachment 3448601
> View attachment 3448602
> View attachment 3448605
> View attachment 3448606
> View attachment 3448607
> View attachment 3448608
> View attachment 3448598
> View attachment 3448599
> View attachment 3448600
> View attachment 3448601
> View attachment 3448602
> View attachment 3448605
> View attachment 3448606
> View attachment 3448607
> View attachment 3448608
> View attachment 3448598
> View attachment 3448599
> View attachment 3448600
> View attachment 3448601
> View attachment 3448602
> View attachment 3448605
> View attachment 3448606
> View attachment 3448607
> View attachment 3448608
> View attachment 3448616


I'm in love with the python just stunning my friend.



stilly said:


> View attachment 3451798
> View attachment 3451799
> View attachment 3451800
> View attachment 3451801
> View attachment 3451802
> View attachment 3451804
> View attachment 3451805
> View attachment 3451806
> View attachment 3451807
> View attachment 3451808
> *Back In the Fold!*
> I bought a pair of these Powder Pink Spike Pigalle 120's a few years but returned them.
> I've regretted that for years now but I finally came across a pair on eBay so they're now back in my collection.
> (These are the old style Pigalles. You can tell by the short sides with only 2 rows of spikes. The newer Pigalles have higher sides and 3 rows of spikes.)



Love the spikes and color these are so beautiful.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> My Monday work outfit...Bonbon all over!!!
> View attachment 3453885
> View attachment 3453886
> View attachment 3453887
> View attachment 3453888
> View attachment 3453889
> View attachment 3453890
> View attachment 3453892
> View attachment 3453893
> View attachment 3453894
> View attachment 3453895



Gorgeous in pink, So Kate are my favorite and you always look beautiful in each pair.



stilly said:


> View attachment 3453903
> View attachment 3453905
> View attachment 3453906
> View attachment 3453907
> View attachment 3453914
> View attachment 3453915
> View attachment 3453916
> View attachment 3453918
> View attachment 3453919
> View attachment 3453920
> View attachment 3453903
> View attachment 3453905
> View attachment 3453906
> View attachment 3453907
> 
> 
> Here's a twist on that theme *Jodie*...the Senora Leopardino 130's to work today. I lasted the full 9 hours today with generous amounts of sitting thrown in.
> These are much easier on the toes than the Hot Chicks but my ankles were still killing me by the end of the day...



Love these and they look amazing on you.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Gorgeous in pink, So Kate are my favorite and you always look beautiful in each pair.
> 
> 
> 
> Love these and they look amazing on you.



Thanks for all the sweet comments *BirkinLover*!!!


----------



## stilly

New to me Nude CL's out to dinner last night with a little Valentino dress and black cardi...if only I knew the name of this style...


----------



## shoes4ever

Gorgeous Stilly! This style is called Salonu


----------



## stilly

shoes4ever said:


> Gorgeous Stilly! This style is called Salonu



Thanks so much *shoes4ever*! 
Salonu sounds familiar. I remember when these came out last season...
Love the nude with the ankle straps...


----------



## Forex

stilly said:


> New to me Nude CL's out to dinner last night with a little Valentino dress and black cardi...if only I knew the name of this style...
> View attachment 3458820
> View attachment 3458821
> View attachment 3458824
> View attachment 3458825
> View attachment 3458827
> View attachment 3458828
> View attachment 3458829
> View attachment 3458830
> View attachment 3458833
> View attachment 3458834


Gorgeous outfit stilly 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## stilly

Forex said:


> Gorgeous outfit stilly
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N930A using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks so much *Forex*!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore my Nude Kid Pigalle 120's to work today. These are the older style, low cut Pigalles. I picked these up used over the winter.


----------



## Zucnarf

stilly said:


> I wore my Nude Kid Pigalle 120's to work today. These are the older style, low cut Pigalles. I picked these up used over the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461200
> View attachment 3461201
> View attachment 3461202
> View attachment 3461203
> View attachment 3461207
> View attachment 3461210
> View attachment 3461211
> View attachment 3461214
> View attachment 3461215
> View attachment 3461216



Oh how I love good old Piggies!
Gorgeus!


----------



## stilly

aigaogenxie said:


> Hello, I like to wear high heels you look, white legs, especially when there are socks photo, sexy, then saw the 477, more and more attractive, especially in the last two years of your clothes look good, the more clothing items the better to support you.



Thanks *aigaogenxie*!!!


----------



## stilly

Zucnarf said:


> Oh how I love good old Piggies!
> Gorgeus!



Thanks so much* Zucnarf*! I still love the old Piggies too!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Cubiste (Yellow) Suede So Kates to work on Friday...


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> My new Cubiste (Yellow) Suede So Kates to work on Friday...
> View attachment 3464360
> View attachment 3464361
> View attachment 3464362
> View attachment 3464364
> View attachment 3464365
> View attachment 3464366
> View attachment 3464367
> View attachment 3464368
> View attachment 3464369
> View attachment 3464370



OMG, the toe anklet is so awesome! What's the proper name, and where can they be bought?  I've been taking 18" necklaces and doubling them (effectively 9") for anklets.  Found a bunch on sale at Macys earlier this summer.


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> OMG, the toe anklet is so awesome! What's the proper name, and where can they be bought?  I've been taking 18" necklaces and doubling them (effectively 9") for anklets.  Found a bunch on sale at Macys earlier this summer.



Thanks *racquel*! I think I got it either at Asos or Forever 21. It's just some inexpensive, costume jewelry. I thought I'd wear it to change things up...


----------



## stilly

Heading out to dinner last night, Black Patent Allenissima 130's with a floral dress and black cardi...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> My Monday work outfit...Bonbon all over!!!
> View attachment 3453885
> View attachment 3453886
> View attachment 3453887
> View attachment 3453888
> View attachment 3453889
> View attachment 3453890
> View attachment 3453892
> View attachment 3453893
> View attachment 3453894
> View attachment 3453895


Love the pink!


----------



## Porsha

Which are the comfiest 130s in your opinion Stilly?


----------



## hhl4vr

stilly said:


> View attachment 3464620
> View attachment 3464621
> View attachment 3464622
> View attachment 3464624
> View attachment 3464625
> View attachment 3464626
> View attachment 3464627
> View attachment 3464628
> View attachment 3464629
> View attachment 3464630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out to dinner last night, Black Patent Allenissima 130's with a floral dress and black cardi...


What a gorgeous outfit Stilly - you look amazing as  always


----------



## annamoon

stilly said:


> View attachment 3464620
> View attachment 3464621
> View attachment 3464622
> View attachment 3464624
> View attachment 3464625
> View attachment 3464626
> View attachment 3464627
> View attachment 3464628
> View attachment 3464629
> View attachment 3464630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out to dinner last night, Black Patent Allenissima 130's with a floral dress and black cardi...


You look fab and great combo, I am in awe of you being able to wear the Allenissima 130, they fit you so well and look fantastic.


----------



## Forex

stilly said:


> Despite my feet being in rough shape from a long, cold winter, I couldn't resist venturing out in my Rivierina Pink Neon 120's for a work dinner last night. These are essentially So Kates with the back cut out and replaced by an ankle strap. I hope they offer them in some solid colors with the 120 heel soon...


Hi Stilly, is tour rivierina the same size with so kate? I ordered it 1/2 size bigger and its still small, i wonder if i should return and get 1 size bigger instead


----------



## Chanieish

Beautiful Stily! I wish I could wear by CL's to work too

Unfortunately I have to be on my feet a lot and my toes would just scream!


----------



## stilly

Porsha said:


> Which are the comfiest 130s in your opinion Stilly?



The Allenissimas and Senoras are the most comfortable of the CL 130's. I love the Hot Chicks but the super high arch and heel just kills your toes.
All the 130's stress your feet and ankles though so I'd recommend them only for short outings after lots of practice.


----------



## stilly

Chanieish said:


> Beautiful Stily! I wish I could wear by CL's to work too
> 
> Unfortunately I have to be on my feet a lot and my toes would just scream!



Thanks *Chaniesh*! Thankfully I have a desk job where I get to sit most of the day...


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the pink!



Thanks Lav!


----------



## stilly

hhl4vr said:


> What a gorgeous outfit Stilly - you look amazing as  always



Thanks so much *hhl4vr*!!!


----------



## stilly

Forex said:


> Hi Stilly, is tour rivierina the same size with so kate? I ordered it 1/2 size bigger and its still small, i wonder if i should return and get 1 size bigger instead



I actually got them TTS but I agree they do run a little small despite the open back. I also don't think they'll stretch as much with the open back. I'd exchange them for the full size up if they still have them.


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> You look fab and great combo, I am in awe of you being able to wear the Allenissima 130, they fit you so well and look fantastic.



Thanks *annamoon*! I love peep toes and slingbacks in general so this is the perfect style for me. Despite the sky high heel, these are a lot easier to manage than the Hot Chicks.


----------



## stilly

I got a few questions on the anklet I wore with my Yellow Suede So Kates. It has 2 chains...one chain loops over your middle toe and then that chain attaches to the regular ankle chain. The ankle chain on this is really fine so its a little hard to see. There is a little slack in the chain you can see hanging down in back so I probably should have it fastened a bit looser. Maybe these pics will help...


----------



## stilly

Classic Black Patent Pigalle 120's to work today...


----------



## Maxl

stilly said:


> I got a few questions on the anklet I wore with my Yellow Suede So Kates. It has 2 chains...one chain loops over your middle toe and then that chain attaches to the regular ankle chain. The ankle chain on this is really fine so its a little hard to see. There is a little slack in the chain you can see hanging down in back so I probably should have it fastened a bit looser. Maybe these pics will help...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465301
> View attachment 3465302
> View attachment 3465303
> View attachment 3465304
> View attachment 3465306
> View attachment 3465307



As you know, I´m a huge fan of your anklets. So I love this style very much, thank you fot that.
Did you wear this for work? Does it fit to your business outfit?
Did you also wear it with your 130mm?


----------



## carolinemm

stilly said:


> I got a few questions on the anklet I wore with my Yellow Suede So Kates. It has 2 chains...one chain loops over your middle toe and then that chain attaches to the regular ankle chain. The ankle chain on this is really fine so its a little hard to see. There is a little slack in the chain you can see hanging down in back so I probably should have it fastened a bit looser. Maybe these pics will help...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465301
> View attachment 3465302
> View attachment 3465303
> View attachment 3465304
> View attachment 3465306
> View attachment 3465307


Those So Kate's area AMAZING!!!!


----------



## stilly

Maxl said:


> As you know, I´m a huge fan of your anklets. So I love this style very much, thank you fot that.
> Did you wear this for work? Does it fit to your business outfit?
> Did you also wear it with your 130mm?



Thanks *Maxl*!
I generally don't wear anklets to work but I did on this occasion since it was Casual Friday and the rest of my outfit was not quite so "casual"...
I have yet to wear an anklet with my 130's...its another item for the "to do" list I guess...


----------



## stilly

carolinemm said:


> Those So Kate's area AMAZING!!!!



Thanks so much *carolinemm*!!!


----------



## stilly

Leopard Front Double 120's to work...


----------



## stilly

Blue Metallic Python So Kates out to dinner last night...


----------



## mari_merry

stilly said:


> Blue Metallic Python So Kates out to dinner last night...
> View attachment 3470313
> View attachment 3470314
> View attachment 3470315
> View attachment 3470316
> View attachment 3470317
> View attachment 3470318
> View attachment 3470319
> View attachment 3470320
> View attachment 3470321
> View attachment 3470322


I can't get over how beautiful this shoe is


----------



## MvGalloway

Stilly are your 130mm heels, actually 130mm? They seem higher.


----------



## LavenderIce

The leopard and metallic python are lovely as always *stilly*!


----------



## stilly

mari_merry said:


> I can't get over how beautiful this shoe is



Thanks *mari-merry*! Pythons are one of my favs...


----------



## stilly

MvGalloway said:


> Stilly are your 130mm heels, actually 130mm? They seem higher.



That's an interesting question *MvGalloway*.
I took a quick measure and they're actually closer to 140mm...


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> The leopard and metallic python are lovely as always *stilly*!



Thanks so much *Lav*!


----------



## stilly

New Black Suede Gwalior 120's. I love tassels so how could I resist...


----------



## Forex

stilly said:


> View attachment 3472857
> View attachment 3472858
> View attachment 3472859
> View attachment 3472860
> View attachment 3472861
> View attachment 3472868
> View attachment 3472869
> View attachment 3472870
> View attachment 3472871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Black Suede Gwalior 120's. I love tassels so how could I resist...[emoji2]


I couldn't resist these neither, so beautiful Stilly [emoji173] [emoji173]


----------



## annamoon

stilly said:


> View attachment 3472857
> View attachment 3472858
> View attachment 3472859
> View attachment 3472860
> View attachment 3472861
> View attachment 3472868
> View attachment 3472869
> View attachment 3472870
> View attachment 3472871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Black Suede Gwalior 120's. I love tassels so how could I resist...


These are exquisite and look so comfortable on you


----------



## stilly

Forex said:


> I couldn't resist these neither, so beautiful Stilly [emoji173] [emoji173]



Thanks so much *Forex*!


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> These are exquisite and look so comfortable on you



Thanks* annamoon*! They actually are fairly comfy...


----------



## stilly

My trusty and well worn Nude So Kates for Casual Friday. I'm back to wearing more jeans now with the cooler weather...


----------



## stilly

Black Leopard Iriza 120's out to dinner last night...


----------



## Forex

stilly said:


> My trusty and well worn Nude So Kates for Casual Friday. I'm back to wearing more jeans now with the cooler weather...[emoji2]
> View attachment 3476097
> View attachment 3476099
> View attachment 3476101
> View attachment 3476102
> View attachment 3476106
> View attachment 3476107
> View attachment 3476109
> View attachment 3476110
> View attachment 3476112
> View attachment 3476113


So Kate is always so sexy


----------



## Forex

stilly said:


> Black Leopard Iriza 120's out to dinner last night...[emoji2]
> View attachment 3476115
> View attachment 3476116
> View attachment 3476117
> View attachment 3476118
> View attachment 3476119
> View attachment 3476120
> View attachment 3476121
> View attachment 3476122
> View attachment 3476123
> View attachment 3476124


I love how the leopard printed is kinda understated. Look lovely Stilly


----------



## stilly

Forex said:


> I love how the leopard printed is kinda understated. Look lovely Stilly



Thanks so much *Forex*! Yes they're a bit more subtle black leopard...


----------



## stilly

Black Python So Kates to work today...


----------



## Zucnarf

Oh Stilly, I soooo love this!!!
Wish to find them somewhere..


----------



## nidaodi

So sexy you are wearing CLs,especially waiting for you wearing pants with Iriza that would be great


----------



## BirkinLover77

Wow! You have an exquisite collection of stunning Louboutin! Always looking amazing in each pair with your gorgeous outfit! Have a great Sunday.


----------



## stilly

Zucnarf said:


> Oh Stilly, I soooo love this!!!
> Wish to find them somewhere..



Thanks *Zucnarf*! I think you still might be able to find these if you check around with some of the boutiques.
I actually got a great deal on these, just slightly used, from eBay.


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> So sexy you are wearing CLs,especially waiting for you wearing pants with Iriza that would be great



Thanks *nidaodi*!
That's a great idea. I might try the Irizas with jeans for casual Friday...


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Wow! You have an exquisite collection of stunning Louboutin! Always looking amazing in each pair with your gorgeous outfit! Have a great Sunday.



Thanks so much *Birkin*!
Deciding which pair to wear each day is becoming increasingly difficult...


----------



## stilly

Horizon (Light Blue) So Kates to work today...


----------



## Forex

stilly said:


> Horizon (Light Blue) So Kates to work today...[emoji2]
> View attachment 3483389
> View attachment 3483390
> View attachment 3483392
> View attachment 3483395
> View attachment 3483397
> View attachment 3483398
> View attachment 3483399
> View attachment 3483403
> View attachment 3483404
> View attachment 3483405


Your dress are gorgeous, horizon SK goes so well with it. Lovely outfit Stilly!


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Horizon (Light Blue) So Kates to work today...
> View attachment 3483389
> View attachment 3483390
> View attachment 3483392
> View attachment 3483395
> View attachment 3483397
> View attachment 3483398
> View attachment 3483399
> View attachment 3483403
> View attachment 3483404
> View attachment 3483405



Love those shoes, and so exquisite with the dress!


----------



## stilly

Forex said:


> Your dress are gorgeous, horizon SK goes so well with it. Lovely outfit Stilly!



Thanks so much *Forex*! I love the light blues!


----------



## stilly

PurseACold said:


> Love those shoes, and so exquisite with the dress!



Thanks so much *PurseACold*!!! Horizon is one of my favorite colors...


----------



## stilly

For work today, another new pair I got this summer...Black Python Madame Lady Peep 150's. These are Lady Peeps with a little bow in front just for fun. I just love python...


----------



## Maxl

I normaly prefer single-sole-heels, but those LPs looks awesome on you!!


----------



## LavenderIce

stilly said:


> For work today, another new pair I got this summer...Black Python Madame Lady Peep 150's. These are Lady Peeps with a little bow in front just for fun. I just love python...
> View attachment 3486517
> View attachment 3486520
> View attachment 3486521
> View attachment 3486522
> View attachment 3486523
> View attachment 3486524
> View attachment 3486525
> View attachment 3486527
> View attachment 3486528
> View attachment 3486530



I've always liked the Madame Butterfly Pumps!  They are stunning on you.


----------



## stilly

Maxl said:


> I normaly prefer single-sole-heels, but those LPs looks awesome on you!!



Thanks *Maxi*! I normally prefer the single sole heels as well but these were so cute with the python and little bow how could I resist!


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> I've always liked the Madame Butterfly Pumps!  They are stunning on you.



Thanks so much* Lav*! These are so cute and I got a great deal on them so how could I resist!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Horizon (Light Blue) So Kates to work today...
> View attachment 3483389
> View attachment 3483390
> View attachment 3483392
> View attachment 3483395
> View attachment 3483397
> View attachment 3483398
> View attachment 3483399
> View attachment 3483403
> View attachment 3483404
> View attachment 3483405



Fabulous style. Love the beautiful pairing perfect matchup for your shoes.❤️



stilly said:


> For work today, another new pair I got this summer...Black Python Madame Lady Peep 150's. These are Lady Peeps with a little bow in front just for fun. I just love python...
> View attachment 3486517
> View attachment 3486520
> View attachment 3486521
> View attachment 3486522
> View attachment 3486523
> View attachment 3486524
> View attachment 3486525
> View attachment 3486527
> View attachment 3486528
> View attachment 3486530



Simply love the python, always exquisite details in black, amazing collection.❤️


----------



## happycatie

Anyone knows the name of this pair?  Are they just DIYed Pigalle?  Thank you.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Fabulous style. Love the beautiful pairing perfect matchup for your shoes.❤️
> 
> 
> 
> Simply love the python, always exquisite details in black, amazing collection.❤️



Thanks so much* Birkin*!!!


----------



## stilly

happycatie said:


> Anyone knows the name of this pair?  Are they just DIYed Pigalle?  Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 3488812
> View attachment 3488811



These aren't DIYed. They're the Graffiti Pigalle 120's that were out a few years back. They also came in Yellow/Black/White.


----------



## stilly

Platinum & Black Iriza 120's for casual Friday...


----------



## stilly

And from last night, Marlenarock Patent 120's in Carmin out to dinner...


----------



## happycatie

stilly said:


> These aren't DIYed. They're the Graffiti Pigalle 120's that were out a few years back. They also came in Yellow/Black/White.


Thank you Stilly.  You are so knowledgable about Louboutin shoes.


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Platinum & Black Iriza 120's for casual Friday...
> View attachment 3489064
> View attachment 3489065
> View attachment 3489066
> View attachment 3489067
> View attachment 3489068
> View attachment 3489069
> View attachment 3489070
> View attachment 3489071
> View attachment 3489072
> View attachment 3489073


Iriza has a magic on you!!


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Iriza has a magic on you!!



Thanks *nidaodi*!!!


----------



## stilly

White Patent So Kates to work today with a white tipped black dress...


----------



## stilly

Pony Fur Leopard So Kates with some black J. Brand skinny jeans and a blazer for Casual Friday today...


----------



## PatsyCline

So chic!


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Blue Metallic Python So Kates out to dinner last night...
> View attachment 3470313
> View attachment 3470314
> View attachment 3470315
> View attachment 3470316
> View attachment 3470317
> View attachment 3470318
> View attachment 3470319
> View attachment 3470320
> View attachment 3470321
> View attachment 3470322



I love this skin.  Wish I would wear the shoe. I got these in Corneille so I'm not suffering lol


----------



## Perfect Day

stilly said:


> Pony Fur Leopard So Kates with some black J. Brand skinny jeans and a blazer for Casual Friday today...[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493445
> View attachment 3493446
> View attachment 3493447
> View attachment 3493448
> View attachment 3493449
> View attachment 3493450
> View attachment 3493451
> View attachment 3493452
> View attachment 3493453
> View attachment 3493454


My favourites! Gorgeous


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Pony Fur Leopard So Kates with some black J. Brand skinny jeans and a blazer for Casual Friday today...
> View attachment 3493445
> View attachment 3493446
> View attachment 3493447
> View attachment 3493448
> View attachment 3493449
> View attachment 3493450
> View attachment 3493451
> View attachment 3493452
> View attachment 3493453
> View attachment 3493454


So gorgeous!
I'm thinking how great would be if pants with other styles,like Rigidaines,Pigaresille...


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> So chic!



Thanks *Patsy*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> I love this skin.  Wish I would wear the shoe. I got these in Corneille so I'm not suffering lol



I do adore the Louboutin Pythons. The skins are always so beautiful...


----------



## stilly

Perfect Day said:


> My favourites! Gorgeous



Thanks so much* Perfect Day*!!! I do love the fuzzy Pony Fur...


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> So gorgeous!
> I'm thinking how great would be if pants with other styles,like Rigidaines,Pigaresille...



Thanks *nidaodi*! I'll keep that in mind for my next casual outfits...


----------



## stilly

Rivierina 120's in Patent Neon...


----------



## Forex

stilly said:


> Rivierina 120's in Patent Neon...[emoji2]
> View attachment 3495037
> View attachment 3495038
> View attachment 3495039
> View attachment 3495040
> View attachment 3495041
> View attachment 3495042
> View attachment 3495043
> View attachment 3495044
> View attachment 3495046
> View attachment 3495047


[emoji173] Rivierina so much, looks so good on you


----------



## Jamesthompson

Wow !!!


----------



## chintia

stilly said:


> Rivierina 120's in Patent Neon...
> View attachment 3495037
> View attachment 3495038
> View attachment 3495039
> View attachment 3495040
> View attachment 3495041
> View attachment 3495042
> View attachment 3495043
> View attachment 3495044
> View attachment 3495046
> View attachment 3495047


----------



## chintia

I like the Rivierina 120 so much, I would like to own a pair as well!
I am sure, its easier to walk on them, compare to the SoKate - I am proud to have 3 of SoKates in my cabinet, unfortunately I have my problems to walk on them.
I really practice a lot, I wear them for hours at home before I took them outside, but still after 2 or 3 hours at a Party, I curse the small (but beautiful) toebox. Ist not the height of the heel, I manage my Casadei blade Cage sandals with the same height without any trouble for hours and miles of walking, but in the SoKate my toes are crushed and hurt immidiately.
Unfortunately CL does not have really a great offer of sandals.

Dear Stilly, you have great heels and your are lucky you can wear them maybe for hours without pain - but please care for your feet - Lotion your Skin and us a pumice for your callus - after then the Pictures really would impress everybody so much!!


----------



## stilly

Forex said:


> [emoji173] Rivierina so much, looks so good on you



Thanks so much *Forex*!!! They're one of my favorite styles!


----------



## stilly

Jamesthompson said:


> Wow !!!



Thanks *James*!


----------



## stilly

chintia said:


> I like the Rivierina 120 so much, I would like to own a pair as well!
> I am sure, its easier to walk on them, compare to the SoKate - I am proud to have 3 of SoKates in my cabinet, unfortunately I have my problems to walk on them.
> I really practice a lot, I wear them for hours at home before I took them outside, but still after 2 or 3 hours at a Party, I curse the small (but beautiful) toebox. Ist not the height of the heel, I manage my Casadei blade Cage sandals with the same height without any trouble for hours and miles of walking, but in the SoKate my toes are crushed and hurt immidiately.
> Unfortunately CL does not have really a great offer of sandals.
> 
> Dear Stilly, you have great heels and your are lucky you can wear them maybe for hours without pain - but please care for your feet - Lotion your Skin and us a pumice for your callus - after then the Pictures really would impress everybody so much!!



Thanks *chintia*!

You might want to try the Rivierinas then. The back strap doesn't force your toes down into the toe box as much as the So Kates. They're actually fairly comfy as 120mm heels go.
I agree that Christian really doesn't offer enough sandals. For sandals, I've gone to Giuseppe Zanotti, Saint Laurent and Stuart Weitzman lately. You can see some of these on my Glass Slipper thread.

Yes wearing heels 7 days a week has certainly taken its toll on my feet. Thanks for the advice and I'll try to be a little more diligent in tending to my feet.


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Irizas with a Halston Heritage dress...


----------



## stilly

And for work today, Opaline Hot Chicks with a floral dress on an unusually warm October day...


----------



## baldjohn

Wow Stilly the Pale Blue Hot Chicks look amazing and great how they colour coordinate with the dress.  

Are they getting any easier on toes?  Hopefully not a day with a lot of standing.


----------



## MBB Fan

Wonderful! Are you getting used to wear them at work?


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Wow Stilly the Pale Blue Hot Chicks look amazing and great how they colour coordinate with the dress.
> 
> Are they getting any easier on toes?  Hopefully not a day with a lot of standing.



Thanks* John*! I'm getting more accustomed to wearing the Hot Chicks all day and they've stretched out a bit giving my toes a little relief.
A quiet day at work so mostly sitting with more walking at lunch, to meetings, etc.


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Wonderful! Are you getting used to wear them at work?



Thanks so much *MBB*!
Yes I'm getting used to wearing them to work and its get a little easier each time.
They're still not an easy or comfy shoe by any stretch of the imagination but they're a nice change of pace to my usual So Kates and Pigalles.


----------



## stilly

Nude Calf Salonu 120's to work with some skinnys for Casual Friday...


----------



## Maxl

Awsome!! This is a very gorgeous outfit for a ordinary day in office. Especially in combination with those Hot Chicks.
If I had to attend a meeting with you, I could not concentrate on the essentials because I would always have to look under the table. 
What do your colleagues say about those shoes? Especially the guys?


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Nude Calf Salonu 120's to work with some skinnys for Casual Friday...
> View attachment 3500918
> View attachment 3500921
> View attachment 3500922
> View attachment 3500923
> View attachment 3500925
> View attachment 3500927
> View attachment 3500928
> View attachment 3500929
> View attachment 3500930
> View attachment 3500931


Stunning and fabulous style with all your amazing outfits! Have a great week


----------



## stilly

Maxl said:


> Awsome!! This is a very gorgeous outfit for a ordinary day in office. Especially in combination with those Hot Chicks.
> If I had to attend a meeting with you, I could not concentrate on the essentials because I would always have to look under the table.
> What do your colleagues say about those shoes? Especially the guys?



Thanks *Maxi!*
I get a variety of responses from my co-workers.
Some don't care at all what I wear. Some love shoes and are complimentary. Most are used to me wearing CL's nearly every day and its just business as usual.
I do get some long looks from the guys at work and especially clients/visitors but its always very polite...


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stunning and fabulous style with all your amazing outfits! Have a great week



Thanks so much *Birkin*!!!


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Nude Calf Salonu 120's to work with some skinnys for Casual Friday...
> View attachment 3500918
> View attachment 3500921
> View attachment 3500922
> View attachment 3500923
> View attachment 3500925
> View attachment 3500927
> View attachment 3500928
> View attachment 3500929
> View attachment 3500930
> View attachment 3500931


Perfect outfit with Salonu!!!It's comfy isn't it?


----------



## stilly

My new to me via eBay Black Patent/Red Spike Tip Geo 120's. This is after a long day at work so my red ruffled dress was feeling the wrinkles of the day...


----------



## Porsha

I love the structure of the ruffled dress.   Stunning.

You are an inspiration Stilly with your commitment to wearing your CLs so frequently.   Do you rest your feet at the weekends with some flats?   I guess you must need to spend much time breaking in newer pairs.


----------



## Forex

stilly said:


> Black Patent Irizas with a Halston Heritage dress...
> View attachment 3498632
> View attachment 3498633
> View attachment 3498634
> View attachment 3498635
> View attachment 3498636
> View attachment 3498637
> View attachment 3498638
> View attachment 3498639
> View attachment 3498640
> View attachment 3498632
> View attachment 3498633
> View attachment 3498634
> View attachment 3498635
> View attachment 3498636
> View attachment 3498637
> View attachment 3498638
> View attachment 3498639
> View attachment 3498640
> View attachment 3498642



I love how you can dress up or casually with Iriza. And I love this dress a lot [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Jamesthompson

You wear Hot chicks at work ????
You rock !


----------



## PatsyCline

Doesn't everyone who owns a pair?

Those heels are definitely for showing off.


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> My new to me via eBay Black Patent/Red Spike Tip Geo 120's. This is after a long day at work so my red ruffled dress was feeling the wrinkles of the day...
> View attachment 3502297
> View attachment 3502298
> View attachment 3502299
> View attachment 3502300
> View attachment 3502301
> View attachment 3502304
> View attachment 3502306
> View attachment 3502307
> View attachment 3502308
> View attachment 3502309


Great look, *stilly*!


----------



## stilly

Porsha said:


> I love the structure of the ruffled dress.   Stunning.
> 
> You are an inspiration Stilly with your commitment to wearing your CLs so frequently.   Do you rest your feet at the weekends with some flats?   I guess you must need to spend much time breaking in newer pairs.



Thanks* Porsha*!
On weekends I usually wear flats during the day but heels out at night.
Yes I'm always breaking in new pairs so they I land up wearing CL's to run errands even on weekends.


----------



## stilly

Forex said:


> I love how you can dress up or casually with Iriza. And I love this dress a lot [emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks so much *Forex*!


----------



## stilly

Jamesthompson said:


> You wear Hot chicks at work ????
> You rock !



Thanks *James*!
I saw a woman in Australia on Instagram that wore Hot Chicks to work and that got me thinking.
I was then encouraged by everyone on this forum to give it a shot so I did.
It's not so hard since I have desk job.


----------



## stilly

PurseACold said:


> Great look, *stilly*!



Thanks so much *PurseACold*!


----------



## stilly

*All Day Ballerinas!*
I wore these Ballerina Pink So Kates to work with a Navy & Pink Polka Dot Kate Spade Dress...


----------



## stilly

Then a quick change after work to a Floral Minidress and the Pink Ballerina SK's were out for some drinks with friends that night...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *MBB*!
> Yes I'm getting used to wearing them to work and its get a little easier each time.
> They're still not an easy or comfy shoe by any stretch of the imagination but they're a nice change of pace to my usual So Kates and Pigalles.


I just know if anyone can make the Hot Chicks a regular work shoe you can Stilly. You have been my CL inspiration for so long. I wear So Kates as my regular work shoe and so want to graduate to Hot Chicks one day. For now I wear my Hot Chicks 2 or 3 times a week to work and sometimes it is not so easy as I work standing behind and out in front of a jewelry counter all day.... but I must admit the constant compliments and the way they make me feel makes it so worth it. I know you are getting more used to yours now too - I can see it in the photos. Keep up the good work and stay strong... and you are so right - the 130mm heel is a nice change of pace and I must admit I do appreciate the way they can make a 120mm heel seem almost low (I said almost - lol)...


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> I just know if anyone can make the Hot Chicks a regular work shoe you can Stilly. You have been my CL inspiration for so long. I wear So Kates as my regular work shoe and so want to graduate to Hot Chicks one day. For now I wear my Hot Chicks 2 or 3 times a week to work and sometimes it is not so easy as I work standing behind and out in front of a jewelry counter all day.... but I must admit the constant compliments and the way they make me feel makes it so worth it. I know you are getting more used to yours now too - I can see it in the photos. Keep up the good work and stay strong... and you are so right - the 130mm heel is a nice change of pace and I must admit I do appreciate the way they can make a 120mm heel seem almost low (I said almost - lol)...



You were actually the one* Christina* that convinced me to wear my Hot Chicks to work!
It still makes for a bit of a tiring day but I agree the pain is worth the look and the compliments.
I still can't imagine standing in them all day though so I bow to you on that front!
I do agree that the So Kates seem so much easier by comparison after wearing the 130mm's.
Keeping wearing them and enjoy! Certainly more to come for me!


----------



## stilly

One of my all time favs...Black Lucifer Bow 120's...


----------



## stilly

To work on casual Friday...Titi Hot Chicks with skinnys and a blazer...


----------



## Jodie1980

Christina2 said:


> I just know if anyone can make the Hot Chicks a regular work shoe you can Stilly. You have been my CL inspiration for so long. I wear So Kates as my regular work shoe and so want to graduate to Hot Chicks one day. For now I wear my Hot Chicks 2 or 3 times a week to work and sometimes it is not so easy as I work standing behind and out in front of a jewelry counter all day.... but I must admit the constant compliments and the way they make me feel makes it so worth it. I know you are getting more used to yours now too - I can see it in the photos. Keep up the good work and stay strong... and you are so right - the 130mm heel is a nice change of pace and I must admit I do appreciate the way they can make a 120mm heel seem almost low (I said almost - lol)...





stilly said:


> You were actually the one* Christina* that convinced me to wear my Hot Chicks to work!
> It still makes for a bit of a tiring day but I agree the pain is worth the look and the compliments.
> I still can't imagine standing in them all day though so I bow to you on that front!
> I do agree that the So Kates seem so much easier by comparison after wearing the 130mm's.
> Keeping wearing them and enjoy! Certainly more to come for me!


You ladies are so inspirational wearing 130's all day to work.

As I've said before, I wear my 120 Pigalle's to the office two or three times a week, and I'm looking to add another pair of Loub's in the next few months. I was thinking So Kate's, but I love to look of the 130's. But I am concerned about how manageable they would be, so I'm watching how Stilly is getting on with wearing hers to work.

I can cope with "tiring" or "challenging" but concerned about your use of the word "pain". If I'm spending this much on a pair of shoes, I will need to wear them regularly to the office to get a reasonable cost-per-wear. But I don't want to be pain all day.

Christina & Stilly, any extra info on how much your feet start to ache would be useful, and if/how it's getting better the more you wear them to work.



stilly said:


> To work on casual Friday...Titi Hot Chicks with skinnys and a blazer...
> View attachment 3513439
> View attachment 3513440
> View attachment 3513441
> View attachment 3513442
> View attachment 3513443
> View attachment 3513444
> View attachment 3513446
> View attachment 3513447
> View attachment 3513448
> View attachment 3513449


Wow! Stunning Stilly! I love the look so much.

How were your feet? (And ankles/calves, etc..) Is it getting easier to make it to the end of the day in them? Could you have gone for longer?


----------



## MBB Fan

stilly said:


> To work on casual Friday...Titi Hot Chicks with skinnys and a blazer...


 Just wonderful! It is so stunnig to see you wearing your 130's to work.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> To work on casual Friday...Titi Hot Chicks with skinnys and a blazer...
> View attachment 3513439
> View attachment 3513440
> View attachment 3513441
> View attachment 3513442
> View attachment 3513443
> View attachment 3513444
> View attachment 3513446
> View attachment 3513447
> View attachment 3513448
> View attachment 3513449





stilly said:


> My new to me via eBay Black Patent/Red Spike Tip Geo 120's. This is after a long day at work so my red ruffled dress was feeling the wrinkles of the day...
> View attachment 3502297
> View attachment 3502298
> View attachment 3502299
> View attachment 3502300
> View attachment 3502301
> View attachment 3502304
> View attachment 3502306
> View attachment 3502307
> View attachment 3502308
> View attachment 3502309





stilly said:


> Then a quick change after work to a Floral Minidress and the Pink Ballerina SK's were out for some drinks with friends that night...
> View attachment 3506759
> View attachment 3506760
> View attachment 3506761
> View attachment 3506763
> View attachment 3506764
> View attachment 3506766
> View attachment 3506767
> View attachment 3506768
> View attachment 3506769





stilly said:


> One of my all time favs...Black Lucifer Bow 120's...
> View attachment 3511319
> View attachment 3511320
> View attachment 3511321
> View attachment 3511322
> View attachment 3511323
> View attachment 3511326
> View attachment 3511333
> View attachment 3511339
> View attachment 3511340
> View attachment 3511341





stilly said:


> To work on casual Friday...Titi Hot Chicks with skinnys and a blazer...
> View attachment 3513439
> View attachment 3513440
> View attachment 3513441
> View attachment 3513442
> View attachment 3513443
> View attachment 3513444
> View attachment 3513446
> View attachment 3513447
> View attachment 3513448
> View attachment 3513449



Wow! Amazing outfits with fabulous louboutin. Have a great week ahead


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> To work on casual Friday...Titi Hot Chicks with skinnys and a blazer...
> View attachment 3513439
> View attachment 3513440
> View attachment 3513441
> View attachment 3513442
> View attachment 3513443
> View attachment 3513444
> View attachment 3513446
> View attachment 3513447
> View attachment 3513448
> View attachment 3513449



Wow.   Stunning.


----------



## stilly

Jodie1980 said:


> You ladies are so inspirational wearing 130's all day to work.
> 
> As I've said before, I wear my 120 Pigalle's to the office two or three times a week, and I'm looking to add another pair of Loub's in the next few months. I was thinking So Kate's, but I love to look of the 130's. But I am concerned about how manageable they would be, so I'm watching how Stilly is getting on with wearing hers to work.
> 
> I can cope with "tiring" or "challenging" but concerned about your use of the word "pain". If I'm spending this much on a pair of shoes, I will need to wear them regularly to the office to get a reasonable cost-per-wear. But I don't want to be pain all day.
> 
> Christina & Stilly, any extra info on how much your feet start to ache would be useful, and if/how it's getting better the more you wear them to work.
> 
> 
> Wow! Stunning Stilly! I love the look so much.
> 
> How were your feet? (And ankles/calves, etc..) Is it getting easier to make it to the end of the day in them? Could you have gone for longer?



Thanks *Jodie*. To be honest, after wearing 130's all day, my feet and ankles definitely hurt...and I don't even stand most of the day like Christina. Late morning my toes start to cramp up a bit so I'll slip them off under my desk to give my feet a little break. The So Kates by comparison are so much easier to wear all day.
In the end, I'd recommend the So Kates over the Hot Chicks for work. They're just so much more manageable for a full day. Hot Chicks really aren't meant for all day wear. I only do it a few times a month at most.


----------



## stilly

Porsha said:


> Wow.   Stunning.



Thanks* Porsha*!!!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Just wonderful! It is so stunnig to see you wearing your 130's to work.



Thanks *MBB*!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Wow! Amazing outfits with fabulous louboutin. Have a great week ahead



Thanks so much *Birkin*!


----------



## florcom

Wow you are incredible to be able to wear your 130's to the office and even when those hurt you change into your comfy 120 So Kate's. Most women can barely handle the So Kate's as sit down dinner shoes and you wear these daily and even to run errands.Your Hot Chick's put a lot of strain on your ankles and feet , have you been able to make it an entire day at the office in your 130's yet?


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> Wow you are incredible to be able to wear your 130's to the office and even when those hurt you change into your comfy 120 So Kate's. Most women can barely handle the So Kate's as sit down dinner shoes and you wear these daily and even to run errands.Your Hot Chick's put a lot of strain on your ankles and feet , have you been able to make it an entire day at the office in your 130's yet?



Thanks* florcam*! Yes I've gone through a whole 8-9 hour workday in the Hot Chicks but I get to slip them off from time to time under my desk in my office to give my feet/ankles/legs a respite. I couldn't imagine standing all day in them like* Christna2* is doing. That's real dedication!


----------



## stilly

hellonwheels said:


> Stilly, wow, these Hot Chicks look very pretty.  Never thought I would say it, they make the toe cleavage and the ankles look real pretty.



Thanks so much *hellonwheels*!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore my new Black Patent Pigalle Follies 120's to vote early this morning and then to the airport for a work trip. I've been looking for a pair of these with the 120 heel for quite a while now and finally landed a pair. I thought wearing them to the airport would be a good chance to break them in. They're not too bad comfort-wise...very similar to my So Kates. As I post this, I'm still wearing them around my hotel room with jeans trying to break them in.


----------



## stilly

I wore my new Black Patent Pigalle Follies 120's to vote early this morning and then to the airport for a work trip. I've been looking for a pair of these with the 120 heel for quite a while now and finally landed a pair. I thought wearing them to the airport would be a good chance to break them in. They're not too bad comfort-wise...very similar to my So Kates. As I post this, I'm still wearing them around my hotel room with jeans trying to break them in.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3516049
View attachment 3516050
View attachment 3516051
View attachment 3516052
View attachment 3516053
View attachment 3516054
View attachment 3516055
View attachment 3516056
View attachment 3516057
View attachment 3516058


----------



## Jamesthompson

Lovely to see you in Hot Chicks,  Stilly. 
Do you drive in the Hot Chicks or do you keep driving shoes ?


----------



## stilly

Jamesthompson said:


> Lovely to see you in Hot Chicks,  Stilly.
> Do you drive in the Hot Chicks or do you keep driving shoes ?



Thanks *James*!
Yes I drive in most of my CL's including the Hot Chicks. I avoid driving in the exotics and suede CL's since they're delicate. I generally stick with the more durable patent leathers for driving.


----------



## PatsyCline

How do you do it?  Driving in heels in strictly forbidden in our house.


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> How do you do it?  Driving in heels in strictly forbidden in our house.



I've been driving in heels for too many years.
I usually keep the trips to 1 hour or less though...


----------



## stilly

Classic Black Patent Pigalle 120's for casual Friday today...


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> I've been driving in heels for too many years.
> I usually keep the trips to 1 hour or less though...


I keep a pair of Gloriana flats in my Focus RS.


Way too hard to do heel-toe on the pedals in 160mm heels!


----------



## Forex

stilly said:


> Then a quick change after work to a Floral Minidress and the Pink Ballerina SK's were out for some drinks with friends that night...
> View attachment 3506759
> View attachment 3506760
> View attachment 3506761
> View attachment 3506763
> View attachment 3506764
> View attachment 3506766
> View attachment 3506767
> View attachment 3506768
> View attachment 3506769



Pink Ballerina goes so well with both dress. Gorgeous as always Stilly


----------



## jnfeare

Love all your pics!  How many pairs do you own or did you lose count? LOL!


----------



## stilly

Forex said:


> Pink Ballerina goes so well with both dress. Gorgeous as always Stilly



Thanks so much *Forex*!!!


----------



## stilly

jnfeare said:


> Love all your pics!  How many pairs do you own or did you lose count? LOL!



Thanks* jnfeare*! I have lost count at this point especially since I seem to add new pairs almost every month. I'm well over 200 pairs at this point...


----------



## stilly

My new Marbalized Pigalle Follies 120's out to dinner last night...


----------



## PatsyCline

Love the outfit!!  I want those heels!!


----------



## Jamesthompson

Great pair of heels !


----------



## annamoon

Exquisite heels Stilly, you must have turned many heads at dinner!!!


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> My new Marbalized Pigalle Follies 120's out to dinner last night...
> View attachment 3519912
> View attachment 3519913
> View attachment 3519915
> View attachment 3519916
> View attachment 3519917
> View attachment 3519918
> View attachment 3519919
> View attachment 3519920
> View attachment 3519921
> View attachment 3519922



Gorgeous heels. Somehow, I never saw these heels make it to the stores. They are gorgeous, and I love how you wear them!


----------



## mIella

Beautiful heels stilly!

Someone must have asked this before but do you take those photos yourself, or does someone very patient and loving help you? You always have such nice photos of all your outfits!


----------



## Jamesthompson

Yes lovely pictures in fantastic dresses, Stilly. You have a lot of admirers. 
A short video will be great too !!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Love the outfit!!  I want those heels!!



Thanks *Patsy*!


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> Exquisite heels Stilly, you must have turned many heads at dinner!!!



Thanks so much *annamoon*!
I did get a compliment or two...


----------



## stilly

mIella said:


> Beautiful heels stilly!
> 
> Someone must have asked this before but do you take those photos yourself, or does someone very patient and loving help you? You always have such nice photos of all your outfits!



Thanks *mlella*!
I take most of my own photos with an older digital camera and a timer.
The camera is still far better than my cell phone.


----------



## stilly

Jamesthompson said:


> Yes lovely pictures in fantastic dresses, Stilly. You have a lot of admirers.
> A short video will be great too !!



Thanks *James*. I actually haven't done videos in years and I've never published them.
Can we even post videos here now?


----------



## stilly

Black Patent/Leopard Degrade So Kates to work today...


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Pony Fur Leopard So Kates with some black J. Brand skinny jeans and a blazer for Casual Friday today...[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493445
> View attachment 3493446
> View attachment 3493447
> View attachment 3493448
> View attachment 3493449
> View attachment 3493450
> View attachment 3493451
> View attachment 3493452
> View attachment 3493453
> View attachment 3493454


Delicious darling


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Black Patent Irizas with a Halston Heritage dress...[emoji2]
> View attachment 3498632
> View attachment 3498633
> View attachment 3498634
> View attachment 3498635
> View attachment 3498636
> View attachment 3498637
> View attachment 3498638
> View attachment 3498639
> View attachment 3498640
> View attachment 3498632
> View attachment 3498633
> View attachment 3498634
> View attachment 3498635
> View attachment 3498636
> View attachment 3498637
> View attachment 3498638
> View attachment 3498639
> View attachment 3498640
> View attachment 3498642


So smart and classic


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> And for work today, Opaline Hot Chicks with a floral dress on an unusually warm October day...[emoji2]
> View attachment 3498657
> View attachment 3498659
> View attachment 3498660
> View attachment 3498662
> View attachment 3498663
> View attachment 3498664
> View attachment 3498666
> View attachment 3498667
> View attachment 3498657
> View attachment 3498659
> View attachment 3498660
> View attachment 3498662
> View attachment 3498663
> View attachment 3498664
> View attachment 3498666
> View attachment 3498667
> View attachment 3498677
> View attachment 3498678


Baby blue very fetching


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> *All Day Ballerinas!*
> I wore these Ballerina Pink So Kates to work with a Navy & Pink Polka Dot Kate Spade Dress...[emoji2]
> View attachment 3506749
> View attachment 3506750
> View attachment 3506751
> View attachment 3506752
> View attachment 3506753
> View attachment 3506754
> View attachment 3506755
> View attachment 3506756
> View attachment 3506757
> View attachment 3506758


So pretty in pink


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Then a quick change after work to a Floral Minidress and the Pink Ballerina SK's were out for some drinks with friends that night...[emoji2]
> View attachment 3506759
> View attachment 3506760
> View attachment 3506761
> View attachment 3506763
> View attachment 3506764
> View attachment 3506766
> View attachment 3506767
> View attachment 3506768
> View attachment 3506769


LOL I don't  know how you get away with such short skirts sweetie


----------



## Forex

stilly said:


> Black Patent/Leopard Degrade So Kates to work today...
> View attachment 3524187
> View attachment 3524188
> View attachment 3524189
> View attachment 3524190
> View attachment 3524191
> View attachment 3524192
> View attachment 3524193
> View attachment 3524194
> View attachment 3524195
> View attachment 3524196




I want to see your entire So Kate collection one day Stilly. Omg you have every single pair that Louboutin made i think. And this pair is so elegant looking. [emoji1]


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Black Patent/Leopard Degrade So Kates to work today...
> View attachment 3524187
> View attachment 3524188
> View attachment 3524189
> View attachment 3524190
> View attachment 3524191
> View attachment 3524192
> View attachment 3524193
> View attachment 3524194
> View attachment 3524195
> View attachment 3524196


Purrfect


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Purrfect



Thanks so much *Kayapo*!!! I love the leopard!


----------



## stilly

Forex said:


> I want to see your entire So Kate collection one day Stilly. Omg you have every single pair that Louboutin made i think. And this pair is so elegant looking. [emoji1]



Thanks *Forex*! I'll have to pull all the So Kates together for updated family photo. Its been a year or so since the last family reunion...


----------



## stilly

Armure Python So Kates...


----------



## stilly

And Black Patent Pigalle Follies 120's from a Saturday shopping excursion...


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Armure Python So Kates...
> View attachment 3528056
> View attachment 3528057
> View attachment 3528058
> View attachment 3528059
> View attachment 3528060
> View attachment 3528061
> View attachment 3528062
> View attachment 3528063
> View attachment 3528064
> View attachment 3528065


Stilly I am waiting for the day when you can no longer afford clothes because you have spent so much on shoes!
Can keep up with all your new purchases!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Stilly I am waiting for the day when you can no longer afford clothes because you have spent so much on shoes!
> Can keep up with all your new purchases!



My clothes collection is almost as large as my shoe collection though I'm quickly running out of closet space.
These are actually my very first pair of So Kates that started it all.


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Hot Chicks out for drinks with friends on Friday night...


----------



## Jodie1980

Hi Stilly,

It's nice to see more lovely outfits that you've worn to work with your Loub's! You have such  wonderful style!



stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chicks out for drinks with friends on Friday night...
> View attachment 3532307
> View attachment 3532308
> View attachment 3532309
> View attachment 3532310
> View attachment 3532311
> View attachment 3532312
> View attachment 3532314
> View attachment 3532315
> View attachment 3532318
> View attachment 3532319


You look great in your Hot Chicks, as always.

When do you next plan to wear them to the office?


----------



## Zucnarf

stilly said:


> And Black Patent Pigalle Follies 120's from a Saturday shopping excursion...
> View attachment 3528066
> View attachment 3528067
> View attachment 3528068
> View attachment 3528069
> View attachment 3528070
> View attachment 3528072
> View attachment 3528073
> View attachment 3528074
> View attachment 3528076
> View attachment 3528077



Amazing!
It looks Like toe cleavage is less in 120 (more in 100)!
How do you compare comfort and sizing with so Kate?


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> And Black Patent Pigalle Follies 120's from a Saturday shopping excursion...
> View attachment 3528066
> View attachment 3528067
> View attachment 3528068
> View attachment 3528069
> View attachment 3528070
> View attachment 3528072
> View attachment 3528073
> View attachment 3528074
> View attachment 3528076
> View attachment 3528077


Great!
Still waiting for you wearing open heels like Salonu or Iriza sth..


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Great!
> Still waiting for you wearing open heels like Salonu or Iriza sth..



Thanks* nidaodi*!
Here are some pics of my Black Kid Iriza 120's...


----------



## stilly

Jodie1980 said:


> Hi Stilly,
> 
> It's nice to see more lovely outfits that you've worn to work with your Loub's! You have such  wonderful style!
> 
> 
> You look great in your Hot Chicks, as always.
> 
> When do you next plan to wear them to the office?



Thanks *Jodie*!
I'm sure I'll be wearing the Hot Chicks to work again in the coming weeks...


----------



## stilly

Zucnarf said:


> Amazing!
> It looks Like toe cleavage is less in 120 (more in 100)!
> How do you compare comfort and sizing with so Kate?



Thanks *Zucnarf*!
I think the toe cleavage is about the same in the 120's as 100's but I don't have the 100's to do a real comparison.
The Pigalle Follies 120's are similar in comfort to the So Kates but I find they run about a 1/2 size smaller due to the shorter toe box.


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Thanks* nidaodi*!
> Here are some pics of my Black Kid Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 3534561
> View attachment 3534562
> View attachment 3534563
> View attachment 3534561
> View attachment 3534562
> View attachment 3534563
> View attachment 3534567
> View attachment 3534568
> View attachment 3534569


That is soooooooooooooooo amazing, the leather pants!!!


----------



## MBB Fan

Absolutely gorgeous in combination with the pants. Love it!!!


----------



## Forex

Hot Chicks + short dress [emoji156] = tdf. Beautiful as always Stilly!!!



stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chicks out for drinks with friends on Friday night...
> View attachment 3532307
> View attachment 3532308
> View attachment 3532309
> View attachment 3532310
> View attachment 3532311
> View attachment 3532312
> View attachment 3532314
> View attachment 3532315
> View attachment 3532318
> View attachment 3532319


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Thanks* nidaodi*!
> Here are some pics of my Black Kid Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 3534561
> View attachment 3534562
> View attachment 3534563
> View attachment 3534561
> View attachment 3534562
> View attachment 3534563
> View attachment 3534567
> View attachment 3534568
> View attachment 3534569



Stilly. love the shoes and those leggings, sweetie you look so hot!! ouch


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chicks out for drinks with friends on Friday night...
> View attachment 3532307
> View attachment 3532308
> View attachment 3532309
> View attachment 3532310
> View attachment 3532311
> View attachment 3532312
> View attachment 3532314
> View attachment 3532315
> View attachment 3532318
> View attachment 3532319



Love your look wearing the Hot Chick


----------



## rcrmcweb

The leather pants and heels fit u like a glove


----------



## Zucnarf

stilly said:


> Thanks *Zucnarf*!
> I think the toe cleavage is about the same in the 120's as 100's but I don't have the 100's to do a real comparison.
> The Pigalle Follies 120's are similar in comfort to the So Kates but I find they run about a 1/2 size smaller due to the shorter toe box.



Thank you for the info!
Which one do you prefer in terms of looks, follies or so Kate?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Love the outfit pairings


----------



## stilly

Zucnarf said:


> Thank you for the info!
> Which one do you prefer in terms of looks, follies or so Kate?



I actually like the Pigalle Follies a bit more with the slightly shorter toe and more toe cleavage.


----------



## stilly

Forex said:


> Hot Chicks + short dress [emoji156] = tdf. Beautiful as always Stilly!!!



Thanks* Forex*!


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> That is soooooooooooooooo amazing, the leather pants!!!



Thanks *nidaodi*!!!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Love your look wearing the Hot Chick



Thanks so much *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Absolutely gorgeous in combination with the pants. Love it!!!



Thanks *MBB*!!!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the outfit pairings



Thanks so much *Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

rcrmcweb said:


> The leather pants and heels fit u like a glove



Thanks *rcmcweb*!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore my Leopard Senora 130's to work for casual Friday...


----------



## PatsyCline

Nothing 'casual' about those heels!


----------



## stilly

And So Kate Python Croisades out for burgers Saturday night with a mini mini...


----------



## stellaking

stilly said:


> And Black Patent Pigalle Follies 120's from a Saturday shopping excursion...
> H]


Hi Stilly
So kate or Pigalle follies 120,Which one do you prefer?
Foliies may be shorter on toe box?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> I wore my Leopard Senora 130's to work for casual Friday...
> View attachment 3538807
> View attachment 3538808
> View attachment 3538811
> View attachment 3538812
> View attachment 3538814
> View attachment 3538815
> View attachment 3538817
> View attachment 3538818
> View attachment 3538820
> View attachment 3538821


Love the black pants with the leopard heels!


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> I wore my Leopard Senora 130's to work for casual Friday...
> View attachment 3538807
> View attachment 3538808
> View attachment 3538811
> View attachment 3538812
> View attachment 3538814
> View attachment 3538815
> View attachment 3538817
> View attachment 3538818
> View attachment 3538820
> View attachment 3538821


They look amazing  " just a tad jealous "


----------



## Maxl

stilly said:


> And So Kate Python Croisades out for burgers Saturday night with a mini mini...
> View attachment 3538832
> View attachment 3538833
> View attachment 3538834
> View attachment 3538835
> View attachment 3538836
> View attachment 3538837
> View attachment 3538838
> View attachment 3538839
> View attachment 3538840
> View attachment 3538841


Thanks for the anklet! ))


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> Thanks* nidaodi*!
> Here are some pics of my Black Kid Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 3534561
> View attachment 3534562
> View attachment 3534563
> View attachment 3534561
> View attachment 3534562
> View attachment 3534563
> View attachment 3534567
> View attachment 3534568
> View attachment 3534569



Such cool pants, and a great fit.  May I ask what brand they are?


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> And So Kate Python Croisades out for burgers Saturday night with a mini mini...
> View attachment 3538832
> View attachment 3538833
> View attachment 3538834
> View attachment 3538835
> View attachment 3538836
> View attachment 3538837
> View attachment 3538838
> View attachment 3538839
> View attachment 3538840
> View attachment 3538841


more like micro Stilly!!


----------



## stilly

Porsha said:


> Such cool pants, and a great fit.  May I ask what brand they are?



Thanks *Porsha*! These are actually Spanx leather like legging. They're not real leather but they fit perfectly and are much better fitting than the two pairs of black leather leggings that I own that cost 5 times as much. They're less than $100...I got them on sale last year.


----------



## nidaodi

Hi Stilly would you think of wearing the heels in your image photo once again with different outfits like leggings?


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> I wore my Leopard Senora 130's to work for casual Friday...


Stilly, you are woman of my heart, I forgive you wearing skinny jeans and other legwear because you combine them with the most wonderful shoes and wearing these as they should: bare feet. Please continue to show the world how we women shall dress: in mostly dress or skirt with top, bare legs (eventually stockings on weather demand) and heeled footwear.
An older higher-the-better heels addict.


----------



## Rouge H

stilly said:


> And So Kate Python Croisades out for burgers Saturday night with a mini mini...
> View attachment 3538832
> View attachment 3538833
> View attachment 3538834
> View attachment 3538835
> View attachment 3538836
> View attachment 3538837
> View attachment 3538838
> View attachment 3538839
> View attachment 3538840
> View attachment 3538841


Does it not snow in your part of New England?


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> I wore my Leopard Senora 130's to work for casual Friday...
> View attachment 3538807
> View attachment 3538808
> View attachment 3538811
> View attachment 3538812
> View attachment 3538814
> View attachment 3538815
> View attachment 3538817
> View attachment 3538818
> View attachment 3538820
> View attachment 3538821


Hi Stilly
The Senora's look amazing.  Love the way you call them casual Friday shoes when your feet are vertical!  Hopefully not too much time on your feet + slipping the shoes off at times


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Hi Stilly
> The Senora's look amazing.  Love the way you call them casual Friday shoes when your feet are vertical!  Hopefully not too much time on your feet + slipping the shoes off at times



Thanks* John*! Yes I took them off during lunch under my desk but managed to wear them the rest of the day.


----------



## stilly

Rouge H said:


> Does it not snow in your part of New England?



I'm closer to Washington, DC but it does snow. Just take a look at some of my posts from last January when we had 3 feet of snow in one weekend!
Not ideal CL weather...


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Stilly, you are woman of my heart, I forgive you wearing skinny jeans and other legwear because you combine them with the most wonderful shoes and wearing these as they should: bare feet. Please continue to show the world how we women shall dress: in mostly dress or skirt with top, bare legs (eventually stockings on weather demand) and heeled footwear.
> An older higher-the-better heels addict.



Thanks so much *MsYvonne*!
Yes I wear dresses or skirts 90% of the time especially for work and out at night.
I do relax a bit for casual Fridays and over the weekend. I do love my skinny jeans!


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Hi Stilly would you think of wearing the heels in your image photo once again with different outfits like leggings?



I just got some new legging so maybe this weekend...


----------



## stilly

Here is what I wore to my first holiday party of the season last night...my new Hot Wave Black Patent 130 Peep Toes.
I love the holiday season as many ladies break out their designer heels so I don't feel like I'm alone.


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> I'm closer to Washington, DC but it does snow. Just take a look at some of my posts from last January when we had 3 feet of snow in one weekend!
> Not ideal CL weather...


How do you survive in this cold with every day bare legs?


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> Here is what I wore to my first holiday party of the season last night...my new Hot Wave Black Patent 130 Peep Toes.
> I love the holiday season as many ladies break out their designer heels so I don't feel like I'm alone.
> View attachment 3542162
> View attachment 3542163
> View attachment 3542164
> View attachment 3542165
> View attachment 3542166
> View attachment 3542167
> View attachment 3542168
> View attachment 3542169
> View attachment 3542170
> View attachment 3542171


Hi Stilly, The Hot Waves look great.  How do they compare to wear vs the hot chicks.  Apart from the toes look very similar.

Where there others at the party in similar heels?

Cheers John


----------



## Materielgrrl

You look fab, always love the shoes and the outfit w them. And, you are so gracious...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Titi (Yellow) Hot Chicks out for drinks with some friends earlier this week...


Thats an unbelievable combination, you know I disapprove skinny jeans like anything pants, but this way is different. You have a magical taste to make any combination look so great.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Here is what I wore to my first holiday party of the season last night...my new Hot Wave Black Patent 130 Peep Toes.
> I love the holiday season as many ladies break out their designer heels so I don't feel like I'm alone. [emoji2]
> View attachment 3542162
> View attachment 3542163
> View attachment 3542164
> View attachment 3542165
> View attachment 3542166
> View attachment 3542167
> View attachment 3542168
> View attachment 3542169
> View attachment 3542170
> View attachment 3542171


Wonderful


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> How do you survive in this cold with every day bare legs?



I'll wear tights or pantyhose if its really cold but I've gotten used to going bare legged in the cold weather as long as I'm not outside a long time...


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Hi Stilly, The Hot Waves look great.  How do they compare to wear vs the hot chicks.  Apart from the toes look very similar.
> 
> Where there others at the party in similar heels?
> 
> Cheers John



Thanks *John*!
The Hot Waves actually seem a little more comfy than the Hot Chicks. At least my toes aren't all squished up...


----------



## stilly

Materielgrrl said:


> You look fab, always love the shoes and the outfit w them. And, you are so gracious...



Thanks so much *Materielgrrl*!!!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Thats an unbelievable combination, you know I disapprove skinny jeans like anything pants, but this way is different. You have a magical taste to make any combination look so great.



Thanks so much *MsYvonne*! I try...


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Wonderful



Thanks *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Hi Stilly, The Hot Waves look great.  How do they compare to wear vs the hot chicks.  Apart from the toes look very similar.
> 
> Where there others at the party in similar heels?
> 
> Cheers John



I forgot your other question *John*.
Yes the holidays always seem to bring out the most beautiful shoes. Two other women had CL's and I saw a few pairs of Jimmy Choo's and Valentino's as well... 
I felt right at home.


----------



## stilly

White Patent Piggies today...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> I'll wear tights or pantyhose if its really cold but I've gotten used to going bare legged in the cold weather as long as I'm not outside a long time...


Nice said Stilly, it is part of the "no pain no gain" deal once you become heels and toe cleavage addicted


----------



## stilly

CL's heading out to dinner last night...


----------



## stilly

Lunch today with a friend followed by a little Christmas shopping...Alice & Olivia Skirt/Sweater and Gray Geo 120's...


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Lunch today with a friend followed by a little Christmas shopping...Alice & Olivia Skirt/Sweater and Gray Geo 120's...
> View attachment 3545924
> View attachment 3545926
> View attachment 3545927
> View attachment 3545930
> View attachment 3545931
> View attachment 3545932
> View attachment 3545933
> View attachment 3545934
> View attachment 3545935
> View attachment 3545936



Love the mix of your textured dress and textured shoes. They look gorgeous together!


----------



## Maxl

stilly said:


> Here is what I wore to my first holiday party of the season last night...my new Hot Wave Black Patent 130 Peep Toes.
> I love the holiday season as many ladies break out their designer heels so I don't feel like I'm alone.
> View attachment 3542162
> View attachment 3542163
> View attachment 3542164
> View attachment 3542165
> View attachment 3542166
> View attachment 3542167
> View attachment 3542168
> View attachment 3542169
> View attachment 3542170
> View attachment 3542171




Wow Stilly, this is one of my favourite posts in 2016. If not at all...
Thank you for those photos and those combo!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Lunch today with a friend followed by a little Christmas shopping...Alice & Olivia Skirt/Sweater and Gray Geo 120's...
> View attachment 3545924
> View attachment 3545926
> View attachment 3545927
> View attachment 3545930
> View attachment 3545931
> View attachment 3545932
> View attachment 3545933
> View attachment 3545934
> View attachment 3545935
> View attachment 3545936


very classy


----------



## MBB Fan

stilly said:


> CL's heading out to dinner last night...



They are looking so unbelievable beautiful on you!


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> Lunch today with a friend followed by a little Christmas shopping...Alice & Olivia Skirt/Sweater and Gray Geo 120's...
> View attachment 3545924
> View attachment 3545926
> View attachment 3545927
> View attachment 3545930
> View attachment 3545931
> View attachment 3545932
> View attachment 3545933
> View attachment 3545934
> View attachment 3545935
> View attachment 3545936


Wow you must have an incredibly high tolerance for pain or maybe your foot shape and arch are just right to allow you to wear 120 heels with ease. With as much time as your feet spend in high heels I would think your feet would need a rest on the weekend, yet you wear high heels to go shopping. Do your feet ever hurt to the point you need to change into a pair of emergency flats or do figure if you wore high heels with your outfit you will not take them off even if your feet are killing you? You have an incredible high heel collection and best of all you actually wear them as opposed to only collecting them to sit in your closet.


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Nice said Stilly, it is part of the "no pain no gain" deal once you become heels and toe cleavage addicted



Thanks *MsYvonne*!!!


----------



## stilly

PurseACold said:


> Love the mix of your textured dress and textured shoes. They look gorgeous together!



Thanks *PurseACold*! I do love the texture of this skirt/sweater and its perfect for the colder weather. And the Geo's have always been one of my favs...


----------



## stilly

Maxl said:


> Wow Stilly, this is one of my favourite posts in 2016. If not at all...
> Thank you for those photos and those combo!!



Thanks *Maxl*! I've been looking for a pair of Hot Waves for 2 years now and I finally lucked and got this pre-owned pair at a great price!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> They are looking so unbelievable beautiful on you!



Thanks so much *MBB*!!!


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> Wow you must have an incredibly high tolerance for pain or maybe your foot shape and arch are just right to allow you to wear 120 heels with ease. With as much time as your feet spend in high heels I would think your feet would need a rest on the weekend, yet you wear high heels to go shopping. Do your feet ever hurt to the point you need to change into a pair of emergency flats or do figure if you wore high heels with your outfit you will not take them off even if your feet are killing you? You have an incredible high heel collection and best of all you actually wear them as opposed to only collecting them to sit in your closet.



I've worn the 120's for so many years now between Pigalles and So Kates that my feet have gotten to used to them by now. I do carry a pair of folded up flats in my purse as well as my trusty Black Patent Pigalle 120's as back-ups. Even changing shoes between different pairs of 120's during the day helps I find.

I do try to wear all the pairs in my collection. I rotate them as much as I can but 4 or 5 pairs still get the most use.


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Allenissima 130's to a holiday party last night...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Forever fabulous!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Black Patent Allenissima 130's to a holiday party last night...
> View attachment 3549280
> View attachment 3549281
> View attachment 3549283
> View attachment 3549284
> View attachment 3549287
> View attachment 3549290
> View attachment 3549291
> View attachment 3549295
> View attachment 3549297
> View attachment 3549298


Stilly you are such an icon!


----------



## annamoon

stilly said:


> Black Patent Allenissima 130's to a holiday party last night...
> View attachment 3549280
> View attachment 3549281
> View attachment 3549283
> View attachment 3549284
> View attachment 3549287
> View attachment 3549290
> View attachment 3549291
> View attachment 3549295
> View attachment 3549297
> View attachment 3549298


Great combo and love the heels, you do need to take some time out for pedicure and give your poor feet a treat.


----------



## stilly

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Forever fabulous!!



Thanks *CEC.LV4eva*!!!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Stilly you are such an icon!



Thanks so much *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> Great combo and love the heels, you do need to take some time out for pedicure and give your poor feet a treat.



Thanks *annamoon*! My feet get pretty beat up wearing heels all the time...


----------



## stilly

Black Suede So Kate 120 Booties for Casual Friday...


----------



## PatsyCline

Very Elf like!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Black Suede So Kate 120 Booties for Casual Friday...
> View attachment 3550872
> View attachment 3550873
> View attachment 3550874
> View attachment 3550875
> View attachment 3550876
> View attachment 3550877
> View attachment 3550880
> View attachment 3550881
> View attachment 3550883
> View attachment 3550888


Stilly you redefine casual !!!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Stilly you redefine casual !!!



Thanks *Kayapo*! I love booties for casual Friday!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Very Elf like!



Thanks *Patsy*! I was running town around doing errands like a little elf...tis the season!


----------



## stilly

Corazon So Kates today on a sunny but cold day...


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Thanks *Kayapo*! I love booties for casual Friday!



darling you don't do anything casual! 
I mean super tight jeans, you must have poured yourself into them together with pair with booties - hmmmm


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> darling you don't do anything casual!
> I mean super tight jeans, you must have poured yourself into them together with pair with booties - hmmmm



Those are my skinniest jeans but they're actually pretty comfy at the waist and butt. Getting them on is a bit of challenge though since my feet barely fit through them...


----------



## stilly

Red/Black Patent Degrade Hot Chicks today to the office Holiday Lunch...


----------



## Yogathlete

stilly said:


> Black Suede So Kate 120 Booties for Casual Friday...
> View attachment 3550872
> View attachment 3550873
> View attachment 3550874
> View attachment 3550875
> View attachment 3550876
> View attachment 3550877
> View attachment 3550880
> View attachment 3550881
> View attachment 3550883
> View attachment 3550888


I've been dying for these to come back in stock!! I don't know why CL doesn't make these a classic... Do you remember what year you bought these by chance?


----------



## stilly

Yogathlete said:


> I've been dying for these to come back in stock!! I don't know why CL doesn't make these a classic... Do you remember what year you bought these by chance?



I actually got these used on eBay two seasons ago. I agree they should make them part of the Classics collection. I'm still looking for a pair in Black Kid.


----------



## stilly

Black/White Striped So Kates out to lunch with friends today...


----------



## Forex

stilly said:


> Black/White Striped So Kates out to lunch with friends today...
> View attachment 3558643
> View attachment 3558644
> View attachment 3558645
> View attachment 3558646
> View attachment 3558647
> View attachment 3558648
> View attachment 3558649
> View attachment 3558650
> View attachment 3558651
> View attachment 3558652



Such a fun pair. [emoji173]️ [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## stilly

Forex said:


> Such a fun pair. [emoji173]️ [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]



Thanks so much *Forex*! They are fun a shoe!


----------



## stilly

Heading out last night for dinner and drinks and then the fireworks display for New Years Eve.
Since we were doing a fair amount of walking, I went with my Black Picks & Co 120's, an Alice & Olivia dress and my black leather jacket...


----------



## Forex

stilly said:


> Heading out last night for dinner and drinks and then the fireworks display for New Years Eve.
> Since we were doing a fair amount of walking, I went with my Black Picks & Co 120's, an Alice & Olivia dress and my black leather jacket...
> View attachment 3562740
> View attachment 3562741
> View attachment 3562742
> View attachment 3562743
> View attachment 3562744
> View attachment 3562745
> View attachment 3562746
> View attachment 3562747
> View attachment 3562748
> View attachment 3562749




Oh this style looks great on you (I couldn't pull any ankle strap). Happy New Year Stilly


----------



## MBB Fan

Just hot.  Happy new year, my dear!


----------



## stilly

Forex said:


> Oh this style looks great on you (I couldn't pull any ankle strap). Happy New Year Stilly



Thanks *Forex*! I just love ankle straps. I wish CL would release more pairs...


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Just hot.  Happy new year, my dear!



Thanks *MBB*! Happy New Year!


----------



## stilly

I wore my new Black Python So Kates to work today. This was a Christmas gift from my boyfriend and is more of a matte finish than the Black Crystal Python SK's I got a few years back.


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> I wore my new Black Python So Kates to work today. This was a Christmas gift from my boyfriend and is more of a matte finish than the Black Crystal Python SK's I got a few years back.
> View attachment 3566190
> View attachment 3566191
> View attachment 3566192
> View attachment 3566193
> View attachment 3566194
> View attachment 3566195
> View attachment 3566196
> View attachment 3566197
> View attachment 3566198
> View attachment 3566200



Gorgeous, *stilly*! What a great gift!


----------



## annamoon

PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous, *stilly*! What a great gift!


Boyfriend has good taste or did you give him some hints!! they look fab.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> I wore my new Black Python So Kates to work today. This was a Christmas gift from my boyfriend and is more of a matte finish than the Black Crystal Python SK's I got a few years back.
> View attachment 3566190
> View attachment 3566191
> View attachment 3566192
> View attachment 3566193
> View attachment 3566194
> View attachment 3566195
> View attachment 3566196
> View attachment 3566197
> View attachment 3566198
> View attachment 3566200


Stilly
Im sure you would agree having a boyfriend who loves seeing you in heels as much as you love wearing heels is so special !


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> Heading out last night for dinner and drinks and then the fireworks display for New Years Eve.
> Since we were doing a fair amount of walking, I went with my Black Picks & Co 120's, an Alice & Olivia dress and my black leather jacket...


still one of my absolute faves of yours. 



stilly said:


> I wore my new Black Python So Kates to work today. This was a Christmas gift from my boyfriend and is more of a matte finish than the Black Crystal Python SK's I got a few years back.
> View attachment 3566190


would you mind posting a side by side image of these and your crystal pythons? pretty please. 
Also, have you ever done a Special Order? I'm thinking to do one this year with a pigalle in python.


----------



## stilly

PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous, *stilly*! What a great gift!



Thanks so much *PurseACold*! CL's are always the perfect gift!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Stilly
> Im sure you would agree having a boyfriend who loves seeing you in heels as much as you love wearing heels is so special !



Thanks *Christina*! Yes he strongly supports my high heel addiction!


----------



## stilly

betty.lee said:


> still one of my absolute faves of yours.
> 
> 
> would you mind posting a side by side image of these and your crystal pythons? pretty please.
> Also, have you ever done a Special Order? I'm thinking to do one this year with a pigalle in python.



Thanks* betty.lee*!
I'll try to take some side by side pics. The Pythons are identical except the Crystals are a shiny finish.
No I've never done a special order but any of the boutiques should be able to walk you through it.
I love the natural pythons...


----------



## stilly

Dune Leather Viennana 120's to work on Casual Friday yesterday...


----------



## aigaogenxie

I like your hair of high heels


----------



## Zucnarf

stilly said:


> I wore my new Black Python So Kates to work today. This was a Christmas gift from my boyfriend and is more of a matte finish than the Black Crystal Python SK's I got a few years back.
> View attachment 3566190
> View attachment 3566191
> View attachment 3566192
> View attachment 3566193
> View attachment 3566194
> View attachment 3566195
> View attachment 3566196
> View attachment 3566197
> View attachment 3566198
> View attachment 3566200



The most beutiful pair I have ever seen!!!!!
So sad they are not available anymore..


----------



## annamoon

stilly said:


> Dune Leather Viennana 120's to work on Casual Friday yesterday...
> View attachment 3568167
> View attachment 3568168
> View attachment 3568169
> View attachment 3568170
> View attachment 3568172
> View attachment 3568173
> View attachment 3568175
> View attachment 3568176
> View attachment 3568177
> View attachment 3568178


Love your take on casual! 
What style you have and as usual great heels, don't the thin straps cut in after a while?


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> Boyfriend has good taste or did you give him some hints!! they look fab.



Thanks *annamoon*! He does have great taste and certainly knows what I like!


----------



## stilly

Zucnarf said:


> The most beutiful pair I have ever seen!!!!!
> So sad they are not available anymore..



Thanks* Zucnarf*!
These were another eBay find and occasionally they do come up for sale on eBay or the consignment houses if you keep your eyes open.


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> Love your take on casual!
> What style you have and as usual great heels, don't the thin straps cut in after a while?



Thanks so much *annamoon*!
On this pair yes the straps do dig in a bit but its only because they're too small. On my other 2 pairs of this style which fit better, the straps feel fine even after hours of wear.


----------



## stilly

Snow Kates...


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> Snow Kates...
> View attachment 3569963
> View attachment 3569967
> View attachment 3569968
> View attachment 3569969
> View attachment 3569973
> View attachment 3569974
> View attachment 3569975
> View attachment 3569976
> View attachment 3569977
> View attachment 3569978


Wow Stilly the Snow Kates look great.  Amazed your toes did not freeze!  Did you keep them on or change into something slightly more practical?


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Snow Kates...


Oh sweety, torn pants and bare feet in the snow, you must have been cold! Luckily the Kates fixed the whole idea.


----------



## High Heels Only

stilly said:


> Snow Kates...
> View attachment 3569963
> View attachment 3569967
> View attachment 3569968
> View attachment 3569969
> View attachment 3569973
> View attachment 3569974
> View attachment 3569975
> View attachment 3569976
> View attachment 3569977
> View attachment 3569978


Stilly,
 I am not one to normally post but the "Snow Kates" look so beautiful on you in the snow.
And "Snow Chicks" would look great on you too.(Casual Friday?)
Classic pumps are so pretty in any weather or time of the year and go with anything.
So nice to see you always wear high heels with barefeet, the way the designers meant for them to be worn.
And hose do not keep you any warmer (they are just the stupidest things ever) they just wreck the lines of a nice look.
You always dress so classy.
Classy is so rare these days.

Stay classy Stilly.


----------



## LKBennettlover

stilly said:


> Snow Kates...



OMG! and in bare feet as well, you are brave. Loving the "Snow Kates" look. Looks like you had a covering there, too, that looks a little tricky to handle lol x


----------



## cheap_trck

stilly said:


> Heading out last night for dinner and drinks and then the fireworks display for New Years Eve.
> Since we were doing a fair amount of walking, I went with my Black Picks & Co 120's, an Alice & Olivia dress and my black leather jacket...
> View attachment 3562740
> View attachment 3562741
> View attachment 3562742
> View attachment 3562743
> View attachment 3562744
> View attachment 3562745
> View attachment 3562746
> View attachment 3562747
> View attachment 3562748
> View attachment 3562749


Stilly
I just love those ankle strap pumps, and you wear them in such a sexy way, thnx for posting


----------



## cheap_trck

stilly said:


> View attachment 3545911
> View attachment 3545912
> View attachment 3545913
> View attachment 3545914
> View attachment 3545915
> View attachment 3545916
> View attachment 3545917
> View attachment 3545918
> View attachment 3545919
> View attachment 3545920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL's heading out to dinner last night...


This pumps can't be sexier


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Wow Stilly the Snow Kates look great.  Amazed your toes did not freeze!  Did you keep them on or change into something slightly more practical?



Thanks *John*! I did wear these out to the mall for a shopping excursion that day but the roads and sidewalks were mostly cleared and my toes were fine. This is just in the front of my house before we shoveling out.


----------



## stilly

cheap_trck said:


> This pumps can't be sexier



Thanks so much *cheap_trck*!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Oh sweety, torn pants and bare feet in the snow, you must have been cold! Luckily the Kates fixed the whole idea.



I know you don't love jeans and barefeet *MsYvonne* but it was the weekend...


----------



## stilly

High Heels Only said:


> Stilly,
> I am not one to normally post but the "Snow Kates" look so beautiful on you in the snow.
> And "Snow Chicks" would look great on you too.(Casual Friday?)
> Classic pumps are so pretty in any weather or time of the year and go with anything.
> So nice to see you always wear high heels with barefeet, the way the designers meant for them to be worn.
> And hose do not keep you any warmer (they are just the stupidest things ever) they just wreck the lines of a nice look.
> You always dress so classy.
> Classy is so rare these days.
> 
> Stay classy Stilly.



Thanks so much *High Heels Only*!
Yes I very rarely wear pantyhose unless its really cold. I think CL's fit much better with bare feet.


----------



## stilly

LKBennettlover said:


> OMG! and in bare feet as well, you are brave. Loving the "Snow Kates" look. Looks like you had a covering there, too, that looks a little tricky to handle lol x



Thanks *LKBennettlover*! It was only about an inch of snow...nothing to stop my mighty So Kates!


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Hot Chicks...this time with the rare (for me) stockings with garters...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> I know you don't love jeans and barefeet *MsYvonne* but it was the weekend...


Dear Stilly indeed, no jeans (or any pants) if you ask me. Bare feet, bare legs oh yes! You even made me go bare legs more then I used to this winter, it gives the nicest toe cleavage 



stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chicks...this time with the rare (for me) stockings with garters...


And it was not even casual Friday! What was the occasion for this cute combination Stilly? This must have caused attention.


----------



## lovemysavior

stilly said:


> Black Suede So Kate 120 Booties for Casual Friday...[emoji2]
> View attachment 3550872
> View attachment 3550873
> View attachment 3550874
> View attachment 3550875
> View attachment 3550876
> View attachment 3550877
> View attachment 3550880
> View attachment 3550881
> View attachment 3550883
> View attachment 3550888


My biggest regret not buying these when they were available[emoji24]...I even tried them on but chose Follies and some Céline sunnies over them...why o why...somebody smack me[emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## stilly

lovemysavior said:


> My biggest regret not buying these when they were available[emoji24]...I even tried them on but chose Follies and some Céline sunnies over them...why o why...somebody smack me[emoji24][emoji24]



I do love them. I'm still searching for a pair in Black Calf. They occasionally pop up for sale on eBay or some of the consignment sites.


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Dear Stilly indeed, no jeans (or any pants) if you ask me. Bare feet, bare legs oh yes! You even made me go bare legs more then I used to this winter, it gives the nicest toe cleavage
> 
> 
> And it was not even casual Friday! What was the occasion for this cute combination Stilly? This must have caused attention.



Thanks *MsYvonne*!
I do love the bare feet & legs look.
It was Wednesday and I picked up a few pairs of pantyhose and tights are trying out.
Just a little change of pace...


----------



## stilly

My new Encre So Kates for another "not so casual" Friday. They're really a gorgeous shade of blue...


----------



## MissNataliie

Beautiful!!


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chicks...this time with the rare (for me) stockings with garters...
> View attachment 3572850
> View attachment 3572851
> View attachment 3572852
> View attachment 3572853
> View attachment 3572854
> View attachment 3572855
> View attachment 3572856
> View attachment 3572857
> View attachment 3572858
> View attachment 3572860


Wow Stilly your legs look amazing in the hot chicks and black stockings.  They go so well together.  Love the way you wore paired the stockings with a short skirt. What reaction did it get?  How are the hot chicks to wear with hose compared to your normal bare feet?


----------



## borbie

amazing!
I think you look better in stockings. 
And it  look thin and protect your leg warm
Do you wear pantyhose inside stocking ？


----------



## MsYvonne

borbie said:


> Do you wear pantyhose inside stocking ？


Is that sort of Double Dutch? 
My advise: bare legs, unless it is really too cold or when you have to commit to a strict dress code requiring leg wear.


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> My new Encre So Kates for another "not so casual" Friday. They're really a gorgeous shade of blue...
> View attachment 3573716
> View attachment 3573717
> View attachment 3573718
> View attachment 3573719
> View attachment 3573720
> View attachment 3573721
> View attachment 3573722
> View attachment 3573723
> View attachment 3573724
> View attachment 3573725



Shoe twins on these  The blue really is gorgeous I'll wear mine next saturday for the first time. Can't wait 
They look so gorgeous on you! Love your Outfit!


----------



## Materielgrrl

May I ask what protectors you place on your soles?  Do you do it yourself and is it just to protect the color sole or does it give you some traction?

Thanks.


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> Thanks* betty.lee*!
> I'll try to take some side by side pics. The Pythons are identical except the Crystals are a shiny finish.
> No I've never done a special order but any of the boutiques should be able to walk you through it.
> I love the natural pythons...



Thanks Stilly.


----------



## stilly

MissNataliie said:


> Beautiful!!



Thanks *MissNataliie*!


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Wow Stilly your legs look amazing in the hot chicks and black stockings.  They go so well together.  Love the way you wore paired the stockings with a short skirt. What reaction did it get?  How are the hot chicks to wear with hose compared to your normal bare feet?



Thanks *John*! Yes I got a few complements that day. Its not much different wearing the stockings vs. bare feet and it was a nice change from my norm especially on a cold winter's day...


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> Shoe twins on these  The blue really is gorgeous I'll wear mine next saturday for the first time. Can't wait
> They look so gorgeous on you! Love your Outfit!



I do love this deep blue color! Please post some pics when you wear yours *highheeladdict*!


----------



## stilly

Materielgrrl said:


> May I ask what protectors you place on your soles?  Do you do it yourself and is it just to protect the color sole or does it give you some traction?
> 
> Thanks.



Most of my CL's I just cover with red gaffer's tape I buy off Amazon but all the pairs I wear frequently I've had the red rubber soles applied as well as rubber heel tips. The heel tips wear out very quickly on the So Kates and Hot Chicks. Most I send off to Santana Creative who does beautiful work on the soles and tips as well as fixing any blemishes from walking mishaps. The gaffers tape protects the red sole from wear but really doesn't help with traction. The rubber soles protect and provide nice traction.


----------



## stilly

borbie said:


> amazing!
> I think you look better in stockings.
> And it  look thin and protect your leg warm
> Do you wear pantyhose inside stocking ？



Thanks *borbie*!
No I don't wear pantyhose inside the stockings...that would seem a bit bulky to me and I prefer bare legs most times. I was really just experimenting with some stockings and since its winter they did provide some extra warmth. I have some other new pairs of stockings I'll wear in the coming weeks. Stay tuned...


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Is that sort of Double Dutch?
> My advise: bare legs, unless it is really too cold or when you have to commit to a strict dress code requiring leg wear.



I do agree *MsYvonne*...


----------



## hellyers

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chicks...this time with the rare (for me) stockings with garters...
> View attachment 3572850
> View attachment 3572851
> View attachment 3572852
> View attachment 3572853
> View attachment 3572854
> View attachment 3572855
> View attachment 3572856
> View attachment 3572857
> View attachment 3572858
> View attachment 3572860


Realy nice look!
You should maybe try a nice sheer 7 or 10 denier pair of barely black nylons. Look super sexy on those legs.


----------



## stellaking

Hi Stilly,Don't you like Slingback style? Paralili,Paulina,Ostri.etc.Very beautiful and sexy shoes.


----------



## stilly

hellyers said:


> Realy nice look!
> You should maybe try a nice sheer 7 or 10 denier pair of barely black nylons. Look super sexy on those legs.



Thanks *hellyers*! I'll have to try those!


----------



## stilly

Polka Dots with Black Patent Pigalle 120's last night...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Polka Dots with Black Patent Pigalle 120's last night...


Stilly, are those Piggies sized right for you?


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Stilly, are those Piggies sized right for you?



They're just a tiny bit big but mostly from being stretched out from many, many wearings. These are the older style Pigalles that they don't make anymore.


----------



## hellyers

You should. If you dont wear nylons often super sheer one's would be good for you as you don't really feel them and they give your legs a nice covering and color for the winter


----------



## MsYvonne

hellyers said:


> You should. If you dont wear nylons often super sheer one's would be good for you as you don't really feel them and they give your legs a nice covering and color for the winter


If Stillys bare legs are not nice enough, who's legs will (for sure not mine any more ).
And nothing beats bare feet toecleavage.


----------



## stilly

stellaking said:


> Hi Stilly,Don't you like Slingback style? Paralili,Paulina,Ostri.etc.Very beautiful and sexy shoes.



I do love slingbacks but most of the CL slingbacks are only available with the 100mm heel rather than the 120mm heel I prefer.
I do have few pairs though.


----------



## stilly

Blue Metallic Python So Kates...


----------



## nidaodi

Can't wait looking your casual Friday series...


----------



## Loubspassion

stilly said:


> Blue Metallic Python So Kates...[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587644
> View attachment 3587645
> View attachment 3587646
> View attachment 3587647
> View attachment 3587648
> View attachment 3587649
> View attachment 3587650
> View attachment 3587651
> View attachment 3587652
> View attachment 3587653


Gorgeous Stilly, love the outfit. I have these too and just love them.


----------



## stilly

Loubspassion said:


> Gorgeous Stilly, love the outfit. I have these too and just love them.



Thanks so much *Loubspassion*!


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday, my new White Iridescent So Kates. These are actually more an Ivory color...


----------



## stilly

Navy Suede So Kates heading out for burgers last night...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Navy Suede So Kates heading out for burgers last night...
> View attachment 3589713
> View attachment 3589714
> View attachment 3589715
> View attachment 3589716
> View attachment 3589717
> View attachment 3589718
> View attachment 3589719
> View attachment 3589720
> View attachment 3589721
> View attachment 3589722


love the color combos!


----------



## annamoon

Amazing heel to go for a burger! Bet you turned a few heads!!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> love the color combos!



Thanks so much* Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> Amazing heel to go for a burger! Bet you turned a few heads!!



Thanks *annamoon*!
Yes I did get some looks and a nice complement from another diner!


----------



## stilly

One of my favs...Black Kid So Kates...


----------



## Forex

Haven't been here for a while, your style is still gorgeous as usual. You actually inspire me to get my so kate out despite the snow [emoji23]


----------



## SoCathy

stilly said:


> One of my favs...Black Kid So Kates...
> View attachment 3593376
> View attachment 3593377
> View attachment 3593379
> View attachment 3593380
> View attachment 3593381
> View attachment 3593382
> View attachment 3593383
> View attachment 3593384
> View attachment 3593385
> View attachment 3593386


Classic elegance. Wonderful.


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> One of my favs...Black Kid So Kates...
> View attachment 3593376
> View attachment 3593377
> View attachment 3593379
> View attachment 3593380
> View attachment 3593381
> View attachment 3593382
> View attachment 3593383
> View attachment 3593384
> View attachment 3593385
> View attachment 3593386



They are so beautiful. They are one of my favs too. I just love the Kid leather and I find them to be a bit more comfy than the patent SK.


----------



## binkyboot

Hi Stilly,
Great pics as ever.
Do you still have the tournoi and armurabotta boots? I'm looking forward to see you again with them. Is it possible?
By the way, how do run the tournoi boots? TTS? Comparing with the armurabotta the fitting is the same?
Thanks


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, my new White Iridescent So Kates. These are actually more an Ivory color...


How do you manage to turn matrimony heels into such cute casual Friday heels, you are a miracle.


stilly said:


> Navy Suede So Kates heading out for burgers last night...


Such an innocent girl you are 


stilly said:


> Thanks *annamoon*!
> Yes I did get some looks and a nice complement from another diner!


Don't say you don't do it for that!


stilly said:


> One of my favs...Black Kid So Kates...


Sigh...you are about to make me jealous


----------



## stilly

Forex said:


> Haven't been here for a while, your style is still gorgeous as usual. You actually inspire me to get my so kate out despite the snow [emoji23]



Thanks *Forex*! I hope the weather clears so you can wear your CL's again!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> How do you manage to turn matrimony heels into such cute casual Friday heels, you are a miracle.
> 
> Such an innocent girl you are
> 
> Don't say you don't do it for that!
> 
> Sigh...you are about to make me jealous



Thanks so much *MsYvonne*!
I certainly don't mind the complements...


----------



## stilly

SoCathy said:


> Classic elegance. Wonderful.



Thanks *SoCathy*!


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> They are so beautiful. They are one of my favs too. I just love the Kid leather and I find them to be a bit more comfy than the patent SK.



Thanks *highheeladdict*! I do love the Black Kid So Kates...they're in heavy rotation in my CL collection...


----------



## stilly

binkyboot said:


> Hi Stilly,
> Great pics as ever.
> Do you still have the tournoi and armurabotta boots? I'm looking forward to see you again with them. Is it possible?
> By the way, how do run the tournoi boots? TTS? Comparing with the armurabotta the fitting is the same?
> Thanks



Thanks *binkyboot*!
I actually just wore my Tournoi 120 Boots this week. I'll post some pics.
Both the Tournoi and Armurabotta run TTS. The calf leather also stretches a bit.


----------



## stilly

A bit of a twist on Casual Friday yesterday with a denim jacket and dress rather than jeans.
This time with my new Blue Gray Python So Kates...


----------



## macro6

Stilly,
Do you own any 160mm Heels? I love to see you in the Daffodiles.


----------



## stilly

macro6 said:


> Stilly,
> Do you own any 160mm Heels? I love to see you in the Daffodiles.



Yes I actually have a pair of Daffodiles though I haven't worn them in a while.
I'll try to wear them again soon and post some pics.


----------



## stilly

binkyboot said:


> Hi Stilly,
> Great pics as ever.
> Do you still have the tournoi and armurabotta boots? I'm looking forward to see you again with them. Is it possible?
> By the way, how do run the tournoi boots? TTS? Comparing with the armurabotta the fitting is the same?
> Thanks



Here are my Armurabotta 120's boots from last week* binkyboot*...they were good for a cold day...


----------



## stilly

binkyboot said:


> Hi Stilly,
> Great pics as ever.
> Do you still have the tournoi and armurabotta boots? I'm looking forward to see you again with them. Is it possible?
> By the way, how do run the tournoi boots? TTS? Comparing with the armurabotta the fitting is the same?
> Thanks



And the Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots...


----------



## mIella

stilly said:


> Here are my Armurabotta 120's boots from last week* binkyboot*...they were good for a cold day...





stilly said:


> And the Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots...



hi stilly those are gorgeous boots and you wear them so well! What are the difference between those two styles? They look so similar to me.

It does look cold there, don't think we see you in tights very often. Doesn't look like it snows where you live though.


----------



## MBB Fan

You're looking wonderful once again!


----------



## binkyboot

stilly said:


> Here are my Armurabotta 120's boots from last week* binkyboot*...they were good for a cold day...





stilly said:


> And the Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3598585
> View attachment 3598586



Thanks Stilly for the photos. 
You look amazing wearing those gorgeous boots. It's so rare to see these boots! Only you could own and show both models
I love the Tournoi model but the Armurabotta...... is the beauty in boots!
Hope to see them again soon. Thanks again!


----------



## Obelix

Stilly. Please, do you have these CL So Kate Multi Python Sky-High Pumps Women ? I guess, they are the most beautiful CL


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> And the Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots...


Stilly you are lovely and loved!


----------



## stilly

mIella said:


> hi stilly those are gorgeous boots and you wear them so well! What are the difference between those two styles? They look so similar to me.
> 
> It does look cold there, don't think we see you in tights very often. Doesn't look like it snows where you live though.



Thanks* mlella*!
They are very similar but the Armurabottas are a bit taller. The Tournoi's are just beautifully made from a single piece of leather.
I wear boots quite a bit so two pairs makes sense for me.



binkyboot said:


> Thanks Stilly for the photos.
> You look amazing wearing those gorgeous boots. It's so rare to see these boots! Only you could own and show both models
> I love the Tournoi model but the Armurabotta...... is the beauty in boots!
> Hope to see them again soon. Thanks again!



Thanks *binkyboot*! CL does make beautiful boots!



Obelix said:


> Stilly. Please, do you have these CL So Kate Multi Python Sky-High Pumps Women ? I guess, they are the most beautiful CL


No I don't have these *Obelix*. They are beautiful.



MBB Fan said:


> You're looking wonderful once again!



Thanks so much *MBB*!



MsYvonne said:


> Stilly you are lovely and loved!



Thank so much *MsYvonne*!


----------



## stilly

Encre So Kates out to dinner last night...


----------



## Princessvalenti

stilly said:


> Thanks *borbie*!
> No I don't wear pantyhose inside the stockings...that would seem a bit bulky to me and I prefer bare legs most times. I was really just experimenting with some stockings and since its winter they did provide some extra warmth. I have some other new pairs of stockings I'll wear in the coming weeks. Stay tuned...


Would love to see the pics of your new stockings stilly! Hopefully you'll post these soon.


----------



## stilly

YOMA said:


> Stilly, how the hell do you walk in these shoes?  You're amazing...



I have been wearing heels almost daily for the last 15+ years. It certainly becomes easier over time with lots of day to day practice, practice, practice.


----------



## stilly

Natural Watersnake So Kates today...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Natural Watersnake So Kates today...


Stilly you are such an ellegant sexy woman!


----------



## mIella

Stilly: would love to see more of your Snow Kates! But I guess the snow has come and gone...


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Natural Watersnake So Kates today...
> View attachment 3606934
> View attachment 3606936
> View attachment 3606937
> View attachment 3606938
> View attachment 3606939
> View attachment 3606940
> View attachment 3606941
> View attachment 3606942
> View attachment 3606943
> View attachment 3606944


I'm usually not a fan of brown shades (other than Louboutin nude of course ), but what a great outfit! You look super!


----------



## MsYvonne

mIella said:


> Stilly: would love to see more of your Snow Kates! But I guess the snow has come and gone...


I hope we will see a snow kate update in December earliest 
Looking forward to spring and Stilly's interpretation (and looking forward for myself).


----------



## stilly

mIella said:


> Stilly: would love to see more of your Snow Kates! But I guess the snow has come and gone...



Its more like summer here this weekend but here are so more Snow Kate shots mlella...


----------



## stilly

PurseACold said:


> I'm usually not a fan of brown shades (other than Louboutin nude of course ), but what a great outfit! You look super!



Thanks *PurseACold*!
I don't usually love brown heels either (I only have a few pairs of brown CL's) but these Watersnakes are a little different...



MsYvonne said:


> I hope we will see a snow kate update in December earliest
> Looking forward to spring and Stilly's interpretation (and looking forward for myself).



The weather has been warm lately with only a little snow this season so I've been wearing my CL's regularly *MsYvonne*.
I can't wait for Spring though...


----------



## stilly

Matte Black Python So Kates out to a movie Friday night...


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Stilly you are lovely and loved!



Thanks so much *MsYvonne*!
You're so sweet...


----------



## Princessvalenti

stilly said:


> Matte Black Python So Kates out to a movie Friday night...[emoji2]
> View attachment 3610690
> View attachment 3610692
> View attachment 3610693
> View attachment 3610699
> View attachment 3610700
> View attachment 3610701
> View attachment 3610702
> View attachment 3610703
> View attachment 3610704
> View attachment 3610705


When do we get to see the new hoisery you teased us with a couple weeks ago?


----------



## stilly

Princessvalenti said:


> When do we get to see the new hoisery you teased us with a couple weeks ago?



I tried a few pairs and they just didn't look right to me. I'll try again this weekend.


----------



## stilly

My new Black & White Watersnake So Kates got their first outing today...


----------



## lovemysavior

stilly said:


> Navy Suede So Kates heading out for burgers last night...[emoji2]
> View attachment 3589713
> View attachment 3589714
> View attachment 3589715
> View attachment 3589716
> View attachment 3589717
> View attachment 3589718
> View attachment 3589719
> View attachment 3589720
> View attachment 3589721
> View attachment 3589722


Loooooove these!


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> My new Black & White Watersnake So Kates got their first outing today...


Stilly, Sun and SoKates, I don't need more


----------



## Princessvalenti

stilly said:


> I tried a few pairs and they just didn't look right to me. I'll try again this weekend.


Look forward to seeing. Loved the photo set you did a few weeks ago with the suspender clips[emoji11] [emoji11]


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, my new White Iridescent So Kates. These are actually more an Ivory color...
> View attachment 3589694


Seeing such a pair in my size last weekend and remembering how they looked on you Stilly I could not resist...used yesterday to start breaking them in


----------



## stilly

lovemysavior said:


> Loooooove these!



Thanks* lovemysavior*!!! 



MsYvonne said:


> Seeing such a pair in my size last weekend and remembering how they looked on you Stilly I could not resist...used yesterday to start breaking them in



That's so wonderful *MsYvonne*! I hope you enjoy them! They'll be great for spring/summer.
Post some pics...



MsYvonne said:


> Stilly, Sun and SoKates, I don't need more



Thanks so much *MsYvonne*!


----------



## stilly

A super casual look for a quick shopping trip on a cold, windy Sunday...


----------



## perfectpiscean

OMG I LOVE THIS THREAD!

You have motivated me to buy some Pigalles 120 patent black ones! What do you recommend for size? I found the UK 5 quite tight for the right foot toe box but left was perfect, I tried wearing socks but havent loosened up much. UK 5.5 is however perfect on the right foot but slightly has a gap at the back for the left. What has your experience been with the Pigalles 120 patent? Do they loosen up a lot? I am not planning on wearing it often, only on special occasions so really want to be comfy!!


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> A super casual look for a quick shopping trip on a cold, windy Sunday...
> View attachment 3618787
> View attachment 3618788
> View attachment 3618789
> View attachment 3618791
> View attachment 3618792
> View attachment 3618794
> View attachment 3618796
> View attachment 3618797
> View attachment 3618798
> View attachment 3618799



Love this one!
Can't wait for looking at you wearing Iriza with leggings again!


----------



## Elliesloubs

Hi stilly
Just a quick question on the sizing of the so Kate's do they run big or small?
Also the so Kate's I'm looking at are a satin material,how does this material stretch?


----------



## stilly

perfectpiscean said:


> OMG I LOVE THIS THREAD!
> 
> You have motivated me to buy some Pigalles 120 patent black ones! What do you recommend for size? I found the UK 5 quite tight for the right foot toe box but left was perfect, I tried wearing socks but havent loosened up much. UK 5.5 is however perfect on the right foot but slightly has a gap at the back for the left. What has your experience been with the Pigalles 120 patent? Do they loosen up a lot? I am not planning on wearing it often, only on special occasions so really want to be comfy!!



Thanks *perfectpiscean*!

The sizing on Pigalle 120's varies widely. If you're buying a pair of the current style Pigalle 120, I recommend going one full size up from your normal CL size. If you're buying an older, pre-owned pair of CL's from before 2013, you can actually go down a half to a full size. When they changed the design of the Pigalle in 2013, the sizing changed significantly. The patent will loosen up over time but only after many, many wearings since the patent leather is fairly stiff. The kid and python Pigalles stretch out a bit quicker. Its always better to have them a fit a little tight than loose. If they're too loose, they'll slip off your feet and be very difficult to walk in. Good Luck!



nidaodi said:


> Love this one!
> Can't wait for looking at you wearing Iriza with leggings again!



Thanks* nidaodi*!



Elliesloubs said:


> Hi stilly
> Just a quick question on the sizing of the so Kate's do they run big or small?
> Also the so Kate's I'm looking at are a satin material,how does this material stretch?



I buy my So Kates true to size in my normal CL size. They'll loosen up a bit as you wear them more...


----------



## stilly

Black Patent with Red Spiked Toe Geo 120's today...


----------



## stilly

Nude Iriza 120's for casual Friday today...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Nude Iriza 120's for casual Friday today...
> View attachment 3622735
> View attachment 3622736
> View attachment 3622737
> View attachment 3622738
> View attachment 3622739
> View attachment 3622740
> View attachment 3622741
> View attachment 3622742
> View attachment 3622743
> View attachment 3622744


Nude iriza so good for you!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Nude Iriza 120's for casual Friday today...
> View attachment 3622735
> View attachment 3622736
> View attachment 3622737
> View attachment 3622738
> View attachment 3622739
> View attachment 3622740
> View attachment 3622741
> View attachment 3622742
> View attachment 3622743
> View attachment 3622744


fab as ever Stilly 



stilly said:


> View attachment 3620499
> View attachment 3620500
> View attachment 3620501
> View attachment 3620502
> View attachment 3620503
> View attachment 3620504
> View attachment 3620505
> View attachment 3620506
> View attachment 3620508
> View attachment 3620499
> View attachment 3620500
> View attachment 3620501
> View attachment 3620502
> View attachment 3620503
> View attachment 3620504
> View attachment 3620505
> View attachment 3620506
> View attachment 3620508
> View attachment 3620510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Patent with Red Spiked Toe Geo 120's today...


Stilly you are so naughty, I swear your skirts get shorter each time! love the heels


----------



## nidaodi

Oh some of the pics got blurred on Iriza


----------



## avcbob

Stilly- After wearing heels for so long do you ever find that walking without them is difficult or painful? My wife has also been a daily wearer of 4 to 5 inch for 25 years. She's finding it painful to walk barefoot or in flats these days. Just wondering if anyone else shares this issue.      





stilly said:


> I have been wearing heels almost daily for the last 15+ years. It certainly becomes easier over time with lots of day to day practice, practice, practice.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> fab as ever Stilly



Thanks *Kayapo*!



Kayapo97 said:


> Stilly you are so naughty, I swear your skirts get shorter each time! love the heels



I do love a nice mini with my CL's* Kayapo*!



nidaodi said:


> Oh some of the pics got blurred on Iriza



Alas it just proves I'm not a professional photographer...



avcbob said:


> Stilly- After wearing heels for so long do you ever find that walking without them is difficult or painful? My wife has also been a daily wearer of 4 to 5 inch for 25 years. She's finding it painful to walk barefoot or in flats these days. Just wondering if anyone else shares this issue.



My feet and ankles get a little stiffer every year when I take my heels off at the end if the day. My feet are also pretty beat up from wearing heels almost every day but I can still wear flats and sneakers comfortably.


----------



## stilly

I gave my Daffodiles a little trip out over the weekend...


----------



## stilly

I wore a rare pair of stockings (for me) to brunch on a cold Sunday morning with my trusty Black Patent So Kates...


----------



## hhl4vr

stilly said:


> I wore a rare pair of stockings (for me) to brunch on a cold Sunday morning with my trusty Black Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 3626539
> View attachment 3626540
> View attachment 3626544
> View attachment 3626545
> View attachment 3626546
> View attachment 3626549
> View attachment 3626550
> View attachment 3626551
> View attachment 3626552
> View attachment 3626553


wow, love the look stilly, as always you look stunning


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Alas it just proves I'm not a professional photographer...


Want to see you wear those again tho
Stocking with So Kate also nice!


----------



## LavenderIce

stilly said:


> I wore a rare pair of stockings (for me) to brunch on a cold Sunday morning with my trusty Black Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 3626539
> View attachment 3626540
> View attachment 3626544
> View attachment 3626545
> View attachment 3626546
> View attachment 3626549
> View attachment 3626550
> View attachment 3626551
> View attachment 3626552
> View attachment 3626553



Great look *stilly*!  The stockings compliment the outfit perfectly!


----------



## Princessvalenti

stilly said:


> I wore a rare pair of stockings (for me) to brunch on a cold Sunday morning with my trusty Black Patent So Kates...[emoji2]
> View attachment 3626539
> View attachment 3626540
> View attachment 3626544
> View attachment 3626545
> View attachment 3626546
> View attachment 3626549
> View attachment 3626550
> View attachment 3626551
> View attachment 3626552
> View attachment 3626553


Great pic stilly we can't see the stocking tops though like in your previous adventure out in stockings!  hope you post more


----------



## macro6

stilly said:


> I gave my Daffodiles a little trip out over the weekend...
> View attachment 3626519
> View attachment 3626520
> View attachment 3626521
> View attachment 3626522
> View attachment 3626523
> View attachment 3626524
> View attachment 3626525
> View attachment 3626526
> View attachment 3626527
> View attachment 3626528



Stilly,
Platform heels will never go out of style as long as you keep wearing them!


----------



## kittenaura

@stilly I purchased--or rather, received as a gift--my first pair of So Kates today and reading many of your posts and going through previous pics of your collection has really inspired me and my final choice! It was a big decision cause I'd been wanting them for over a decade. This is...the beginning of the end. I can't stop smiling


----------



## annamoon

avcbob said:


> Stilly- After wearing heels for so long do you ever find that walking without them is difficult or painful? My wife has also been a daily wearer of 4 to 5 inch for 25 years. She's finding it painful to walk barefoot or in flats these days. Just wondering if anyone else shares this issue.



Its difficult reducing height after so long, your wife must reduce slowly or she risks damaging her tendon, I burst mine and even now I get cramp when I am in heels. My doc told me to go down to lower heel then get used to it and then lower again till I got back to wearing flats. Hope it goes well and tell her to be careful.


----------



## hellyers

stilly said:


> I wore a rare pair of stockings (for me) to brunch on a cold Sunday morning with my trusty Black Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 3626539
> View attachment 3626540
> View attachment 3626544
> View attachment 3626545
> View attachment 3626546
> View attachment 3626549
> View attachment 3626550
> View attachment 3626551
> View attachment 3626552
> View attachment 3626553


You look stunning in those nylons and heels. Love to see you wearing a sheer 7 denier pair of barely blacks with those shoes. Would look stunning on those legs of yours.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I do love a nice mini with my CL's* Kayapo*!


LOL and we enjoy seeing you in them too.!


----------



## Princessvalenti

hellyers said:


> You look stunning in those nylons and heels. Love to see you wearing a sheer 7 denier pair of barely blacks with those shoes. Would look stunning on those legs of yours.


What happened to your pics on the louboutin with nylon thread?

Can you make a new thread and post the pics again? It was a great thread.


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> I gave my Daffodiles a little trip out over the weekend...
> View attachment 3626519
> View attachment 3626520
> View attachment 3626521
> View attachment 3626522
> View attachment 3626523
> View attachment 3626524
> View attachment 3626525
> View attachment 3626526
> View attachment 3626527
> View attachment 3626528



You wear them so well Stilly. A classic shoe.


----------



## stilly

hhl4vr said:


> wow, love the look stilly, as always you look stunning



Thanks so much *hhl4vr*!!!



nidaodi said:


> Want to see you wear those again tho
> Stocking with So Kate also nice!



Thanks *nidaodi*!



LavenderIce said:


> Great look *stilly*!  The stockings compliment the outfit perfectly!



Thanks so much *Lav*!



Porsha said:


> You wear them so well Stilly. A classic shoe.



Thanks *Porsha*!


----------



## stilly

From Friday night out, Black Patent Iriza 120's...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> From Friday night out, Black Patent Iriza 120's...


Stilly, spring, Iriza's, toecleavage, a night out....I am in!


----------



## stilly

Thanks so much *MsYvonne*! Can't wait until Spring!


----------



## stilly

A Friday Casual look in my new Black Calf So Kate 120 Booties, dark rinse skinnys and black blazer.
I actually bought these used in white and had them dyed black and totally refurbished.


----------



## MBB Fan

Wow, what a wonderful look!


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> A Friday Casual look in my new Black Calf So Kate 120 Booties, dark rinse skinnys and black blazer.
> I actually bought these used in white and had them dyed black and totally refurbished.
> View attachment 3637879
> View attachment 3637880
> View attachment 3637881
> View attachment 3637882
> View attachment 3637883
> View attachment 3637884
> View attachment 3637885
> View attachment 3637886
> View attachment 3637887
> View attachment 3637888


WOW  they look amazing   ...


----------



## mark868

Great Look, thx Stilly !


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Wow, what a wonderful look!



Thanks so much *MBB*! 



sharon100 said:


> WOW  they look amazing   ...



Thanks *Sharon*! 



mark868 said:


> Great Look, thx Stilly !



Thanks *mark*!


----------



## stilly

The snow last week put a bit of a crimp into my usual CL wearing.
Here are the Blue Metallic So Kate Pythons venturing out into the mostly melted snow...


----------



## rcrmcweb

stilly said:


> The snow last week put a bit of a crimp into my usual CL wearing.
> Here are the Blue Metallic So Kate Pythons venturing out into the mostly melted snow...
> View attachment 3640614
> View attachment 3640615
> View attachment 3640616
> View attachment 3640617
> View attachment 3640618
> View attachment 3640619
> View attachment 3640620
> View attachment 3640621
> View attachment 3640622
> View attachment 3640623


SoKate SoSnake


----------



## macro6

Stilly,
How tall are you without heels?


----------



## stilly

macro6 said:


> Stilly,
> How tall are you without heels?


5' 6"


----------



## stilly

Casual Friday look...destroyed skinnys, peplum top and White Patent Piggie 120's...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Casual Friday look...destroyed skinnys, peplum top and White Patent Piggie 120's...


Naughty Stilly! You know how you confuse me with such a look


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> Casual Friday look...destroyed skinnys, peplum top and White Patent Piggie 120's...
> View attachment 3645077
> View attachment 3645078
> View attachment 3645079
> View attachment 3645080
> View attachment 3645081
> View attachment 3645082
> View attachment 3645083
> View attachment 3645084
> View attachment 3645085
> View attachment 3645086


Wow these look very secy on you , are these the original 120 Pigalle? The toe box on these looks really small and it seems your right pinky toe is not fully in and looks like this may be painful. They look like the old cut on the sides and the heel looks even higher than a 120. You have an incredible high heel collection and bedt of all you wear them and share great pictures, thank you for sharing.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Casual Friday look...destroyed skinnys, peplum top and White Patent Piggie 120's...
> View attachment 3645077
> View attachment 3645078
> View attachment 3645079
> View attachment 3645080
> View attachment 3645081
> View attachment 3645082
> View attachment 3645083
> View attachment 3645084
> View attachment 3645085
> View attachment 3645086


Stilly, You look absolutely beautiful with each pair of CL. Have an fantastic week.


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> Wow these look very secy on you , are these the original 120 Pigalle? The toe box on these looks really small and it seems your right pinky toe is not fully in and looks like this may be painful. They look like the old cut on the sides and the heel looks even higher than a 120. You have an incredible high heel collection and bedt of all you wear them and share great pictures, thank you for sharing.



Thanks* florcom*!
Yes these are the older style Pigalle 120's. They're actually fairly comfy though yes my right pinky toe always wants to sneak out. That's fairly common when I wear Pigalles.
The older Pigalle's do have the lower cut sides and a slightly taller and thinner heel.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, You look absolutely beautiful with each pair of CL. Have an fantastic week.



Thanks so much* Birkin*!


----------



## stilly

I wore my Black & White Lova 120's to dinner last night...


----------



## LavenderIce

I love your Lovas and older Piggies *stilly*!


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> Casual Friday look...destroyed skinnys, peplum top and White Patent Piggie 120's...
> View attachment 3645077
> View attachment 3645078
> View attachment 3645079
> View attachment 3645080
> View attachment 3645081
> View attachment 3645082
> View attachment 3645083
> View attachment 3645084
> View attachment 3645085
> View attachment 3645086


Looks so cool the white pumps with skinny jeans ,  your toes look just like mine do in my 120s pinkies trying to escape  lol


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> I love your Lovas and older Piggies *stilly*!



Thanks* Lav*!
I still adore the older styles as well. They're almost vintage at this point...


----------



## stilly

sharon100 said:


> Looks so cool the white pumps with skinny jeans ,  your toes look just like mine do in my 120s pinkies trying to escape  lol



Thanks *sharon*!
Yes my right pinky toe is always trying to sneak out of the Pigalles. It only happens on the right foot never the left and only on Pigalles.
This is one of the reasons why I wear the So Kates more often than the Pigalles. The longer toe seems to fit my feet better.


----------



## stilly

Opalescent Patent AB So Kates...


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> Thanks *sharon*!
> Yes my right pinky toe is always trying to sneak out of the Pigalles. It only happens on the right foot never the left and only on Pigalles.
> This is one of the reasons why I wear the So Kates more often than the Pigalles. The longer toe seems to fit my feet better.


Saying that... those  older style pigalies do look more sexy on your feet I think compared to So Kate's,  Do you find that the years wearing pointy toe high heel pumps so often  now is starting to change your toe position and shape when you wear your older style pumps like original Pigalles? .


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Opalescent Patent AB So Kates...


I defenitely see more than just Opalescent Patent AB So Kates


----------



## stilly

sharon100 said:


> Saying that... those  older style pigalies do look more sexy on your feet I think compared to So Kate's,  Do you find that the years wearing pointy toe high heel pumps so often  now is starting to change your toe position and shape when you wear your older style pumps like original Pigalles? .



No I don't think its changed my foot/toes aside from my feet being a bit beat up especially my pinky toes. I can still wear most of older Pigalles with no problems. I actually got a new pair to me pair of older Pigalle 120's that I wore most of this past weekend and I found them fairly comfy.


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> I defenitely see more than just Opalescent Patent AB So Kates



Thanks *MsYvonne*!
I do love these...


----------



## stilly

From this weekend, Desert Python Pigalle 120's with jeans and an Alice & Olivia peplum top...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> From this weekend, Desert Python Pigalle 120's with jeans and an Alice & Olivia peplum top...


Stilly, you have such a dream figure, which ends in dream feet held by dream shoes and showing so elegant.
Let us go shopping for a nice skirt suit for you to wear instead of those jeans


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Stilly, you have such a dream figure, which ends in dream feet held by dream shoes and showing so elegant.
> Let us go shopping for a nice skirt suit for you to wear instead of those jeans



Its funny you say that *MsYvonne* as I just bought 3 new skirt suits!
I have to get them tailored but I'm hoping to wear them soon!
More to come...


----------



## mal

I mean...those Opalescent So Kates on you  well, you are a very bad influence!! We MIGHT be shoe twins soon...
Thanks for sharing all the gorgeous pics!!


----------



## Princessvalenti

stilly said:


> From this weekend, Desert Python Pigalle 120's with jeans and an Alice & Olivia peplum top...[emoji2]
> View attachment 3655846
> View attachment 3655848
> View attachment 3655852
> View attachment 3655853
> View attachment 3655856
> View attachment 3655857
> View attachment 3655858
> View attachment 3655859
> View attachment 3655860
> View attachment 3655861


Is it too warm now for your other nylons you were going to take pics of?


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Opalescent Patent AB So Kates...
> View attachment 3651554
> View attachment 3651555
> View attachment 3651556
> View attachment 3651558
> View attachment 3651559
> View attachment 3651562
> View attachment 3651563
> View attachment 3651564
> View attachment 3651565
> View attachment 3651566


Lovely sweetie



stilly said:


> From this weekend, Desert Python Pigalle 120's with jeans and an Alice & Olivia peplum top...
> View attachment 3655846
> View attachment 3655848
> View attachment 3655852
> View attachment 3655853
> View attachment 3655856
> View attachment 3655857
> View attachment 3655858
> View attachment 3655859
> View attachment 3655860
> View attachment 3655861


Gorgeous sweetie  and great heels too!



stilly said:


> The snow last week put a bit of a crimp into my usual CL wearing.
> Here are the Blue Metallic So Kate Pythons venturing out into the mostly melted snow...
> View attachment 3640614
> View attachment 3640615
> View attachment 3640616
> View attachment 3640617
> View attachment 3640618
> View attachment 3640619
> View attachment 3640620
> View attachment 3640621
> View attachment 3640622
> View attachment 3640623


Interesting colourway


----------



## nidaodi

I love your outfit in casual way especially in skinny, but I know it gets warmer....


----------



## stilly

mal said:


> I mean...those Opalescent So Kates on you  well, you are a very bad influence!! We MIGHT be shoe twins soon...
> Thanks for sharing all the gorgeous pics!!



You should take the plunge...I think you'll love them* mal*!



Princessvalenti said:


> Is it too warm now for your other nylons you were going to take pics of?



No not yet...I just haven't gotten around to it. I'll try this week...



Kayapo97 said:


> Gorgeous sweetie  and great heels too!



Thanks so much *Kayapo*!!! 



Kayapo97 said:


> Interesting colourway



I do love the blue/purple color of these Pythons...


----------



## stilly

Princessvalenti said:


> Is it too warm now for your other nylons you were going to take pics of?



I finally ventured out in on of my new pairs of nylons on a cold Saturday night.
These are Wolford 10 Denier thigh highs with Black Suede So Kates.
They felt a little bit loose/baggy and they're a little darker than I like so I'll have to experiment a little more...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> I finally ventured out in on of my new pairs of nylons on a cold Saturday night.
> These are Wolford 10 Denier thigh highs with Black Suede So Kates.
> They felt a little bit loose/baggy and they're a little darker than I like so I'll have to experiment a little more...


Stilly it look so pretty classy stylish 
The thigh highs don't look loose or baggy, are they holdups and feel like they will slip down?
The color or grade seems fine to me, it is anyway nice to vary with different deniers.
The velvet Kates are very nice, I like velvet, they are often a good choice to add more class.


----------



## mIella

stilly said:


> I finally ventured out in on of my new pairs of nylons on a cold Saturday night.
> These are Wolford 10 Denier thigh highs with Black Suede So Kates.
> They felt a little bit loose/baggy and they're a little darker than I like so I'll have to experiment a little more...
> View attachment 3663397
> View attachment 3663398
> View attachment 3663399
> View attachment 3663400
> View attachment 3663401
> View attachment 3663402
> View attachment 3663403
> View attachment 3663404
> View attachment 3663405
> View attachment 3663406



You look fabulous in those Wolfords and black suede So Kates. I agree with MsYvonne that you ooze elegance there!

I like the 10 denier a lot, but my favourite from Wolford were the Individual 8 which they don't seem to make anymore, sadly.


----------



## Princessvalenti

stilly said:


> I finally ventured out in on of my new pairs of nylons on a cold Saturday night.
> These are Wolford 10 Denier thigh highs with Black Suede So Kates.
> They felt a little bit loose/baggy and they're a little darker than I like so I'll have to experiment a little more...
> View attachment 3663397
> View attachment 3663398
> View attachment 3663399
> View attachment 3663400
> View attachment 3663401
> View attachment 3663402
> View attachment 3663403
> View attachment 3663404
> View attachment 3663405
> View attachment 3663406


Stunning stilly hope to see more with your experimenting


----------



## hellyers

stilly said:


> I finally ventured out in on of my new pairs of nylons on a cold Saturday night.
> These are Wolford 10 Denier thigh highs with Black Suede So Kates.
> They felt a little bit loose/baggy and they're a little darker than I like so I'll have to experiment a little more...
> View attachment 3663397
> View attachment 3663398
> View attachment 3663399
> View attachment 3663400
> View attachment 3663401
> View attachment 3663402
> View attachment 3663403
> View attachment 3663404
> View attachment 3663405
> View attachment 3663406


You always look stunning but wearing those nylons makes you not just stunning but also incredibly classy. I know you are not the biggest fan of wearing nylons but looking like this and every time you wear them you should consider it more.


----------



## LolasCloset

Stilly, those desert python piggies are so fab! I love how they double as a neutral in their colors but have an almost cheetah print going with the spots. 
Also, I LOVE your distressed skinny jeans! Your looks incorporating them and the different pigalles is awesome and total inspo for me. Mind if I ask what the make is?


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Stilly it look so pretty classy stylish
> The thigh highs don't look loose or baggy, are they holdups and feel like they will slip down?
> The color or grade seems fine to me, it is anyway nice to vary with different deniers.
> The velvet Kates are very nice, I like velvet, they are often a good choice to add more class.



Thanks *MsYvonne*!
They don't look baggy but they felt very loose and baggy to wear.
Yes they had the stay up elastic on top but the leg itself is what felt baggy.
Maybe I just need to get used to them...


----------



## stilly

mIella said:


> You look fabulous in those Wolfords and black suede So Kates. I agree with MsYvonne that you ooze elegance there!
> 
> I like the 10 denier a lot, but my favourite from Wolford were the Individual 8 which they don't seem to make anymore, sadly.



Thanks so much *mlella*!
I did get a few pairs of Wolford Naked 8's but they're tights rather than stay-ups.
I can't say I can tell much of a difference between the 8 and 10 denier however.


----------



## stilly

Princessvalenti said:


> Stunning stilly hope to see more with your experimenting



Thanks *Princessvalenti*!
More nylon experiments to come...


----------



## stilly

hellyers said:


> You always look stunning but wearing those nylons makes you not just stunning but also incredibly classy. I know you are not the biggest fan of wearing nylons but looking like this and every time you wear them you should consider it more.



Thanks so much *hellyers*!
Unfortunately I waited until now to start dabbling in nylons as its starts to get warm outside.
This would have been a better idea in the winter months...


----------



## stilly

LolasCloset said:


> Stilly, those desert python piggies are so fab! I love how they double as a neutral in their colors but have an almost cheetah print going with the spots.
> Also, I LOVE your distressed skinny jeans! Your looks incorporating them and the different pigalles is awesome and total inspo for me. Mind if I ask what the make is?



Thanks so much *LolasCloset*!
I've had these Piggies quite a few years now and I'm trying to wear some of my older pairs more often.
I do love the distressed skinny jeans look which I stole from many of the bloggers I follow.
They always seem to perfectly pair skinnys and heels together!

These are Topshop Jamie Moto Skinny Jeans from Nordstrom. I liked them so much I have 4 pairs now. They're some of the skinnest skinnys I own.
You can buy them online directly from Topshop or from Nordstrom and they're affordable...


----------



## stilly

Lots of pastels and Pink for Easter Sunday...
First a pastel floral dress and Pinky Pigalle Follies 120's for Easter Brunch...


----------



## stilly

And then later in the day, a chiffon floral dress with Bon Bon So Kates to the family Easter dinner...


----------



## mal

Both pink pairs are TDF and look gorgeous on you. Adorable Easter outfits  2 pair
 of pink in one day!!! 
Now I'm wishing the PF 120 was more widely available...


----------



## MsYvonne

Oh yes poor Stilly it must have been so difficult to choose between those Pinky Pigalle Follies 120's and Bon Bon So Kates, luckily it was a long day and you could wear both.
It makes you so lovely


----------



## doctorwholittle

Stilly, you have a stunningly impressive heels collection!!  Thank you for sharing with us, and I look forward to seeing more. [emoji4]

Have a great weekend!


----------



## stilly

mal said:


> Both pink pairs are TDF and look gorgeous on you. Adorable Easter outfits  2 pair
> of pink in one day!!!
> Now I'm wishing the PF 120 was more widely available...



Thanks *mal*!
Yes I wish they would release the Pigalle Follies 120's in more colors going forward.
Let's hope for more PF 120's in the coming Fall/Winter releases.


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Oh yes poor Stilly it must have been so difficult to choose between those Pinky Pigalle Follies 120's and Bon Bon So Kates, luckily it was a long day and you could wear both.
> It makes you so lovely



Thanks *MsYvonne*!
I have so many pairs of pink CL's its hard to choose! 
Pink is the largest color in my collections aside from the black and nude pairs.


----------



## stilly

doctorwholittle said:


> Stilly, you have a stunningly impressive heels collection!!  Thank you for sharing with us, and I look forward to seeing more. [emoji4]
> 
> Have a great weekend!



Thanks so much *doctorwholittle*! More to come!


----------



## stilly

Friday Casual...A navy check high-lo dress, denim jacket and Denim Blue Python So Kates...


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> Lots of pastels and Pink for Easter Sunday...
> First a pastel floral dress and Pinky Pigalle Follies 120's for Easter Brunch...
> View attachment 3670623
> View attachment 3670624
> View attachment 3670625
> View attachment 3670627
> View attachment 3670628
> View attachment 3670629
> View attachment 3670630
> View attachment 3670632
> View attachment 3670633
> View attachment 3670634


Fabulous look Stilly, as always


----------



## doctorwholittle

I ~must~ ask: how do you get those camera angles?!  I can barely take a decent selfie!  Well done, Madame!


----------



## doctorwholittle

stilly said:


> A brief respite from the Pigalles for some of my other CLs...(here you are jenay)
> 
> My Big Lips in Black Calf with a black cashmere dress
> 
> I actually find these shoes quite comfortable and I wear them to work on occasion.


Those are subtle yet elegant while maintaining utilitarianism (if that makes ~any~ sense!), and you wear them well.


----------



## stilly

shoes4ever said:


> Fabulous look Stilly, as always



Thanks so much *shoes4ever*!!!


----------



## stilly

doctorwholittle said:


> I ~must~ ask: how do you get those camera angles?!  I can barely take a decent selfie!  Well done, Madame!



Thanks *doctorwholittle*!
I've gotten a little better at taking the pictures over the years...


----------



## stilly

For dinner Friday night, Black Debout 120's...


----------



## stilly

To brunch this morning, Pink Suede Geo 120's...


----------



## mal

stilly said:


> Thanks *MsYvonne*!
> I have so many pairs of pink CL's its hard to choose!
> Pink is the largest color in my collections aside from the black and nude pairs.


It suits your skin very well


----------



## mal

stilly said:


> View attachment 3676855
> View attachment 3676856
> View attachment 3676859
> View attachment 3676861
> View attachment 3676864
> View attachment 3676868
> View attachment 3676869
> View attachment 3676870
> View attachment 3676871
> View attachment 3676872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dinner Friday night, Black Debout 120's...


Legs for miles...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> View attachment 3676855
> View attachment 3676856
> View attachment 3676859
> View attachment 3676861
> View attachment 3676864
> View attachment 3676868
> View attachment 3676869
> View attachment 3676870
> View attachment 3676871
> View attachment 3676872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dinner Friday night, Black Debout 120's...


Really love this pair!!


----------



## LavenderIce

mal said:


> It suits your skin very well



I second this!  Love the Geo spikes on you *stilly*!


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Friday Casual...A navy check high-lo dress, denim jacket and Denim Blue Python So Kates...
> View attachment 3674694
> View attachment 3674695
> View attachment 3674696
> View attachment 3674697
> View attachment 3674699
> View attachment 3674700
> View attachment 3674701
> View attachment 3674702
> View attachment 3674703
> View attachment 3674704



Gorgeous look, *stilly*!


----------



## MBB Fan

stilly said:


> For dinner Friday night, Black Debout 120's...



Wow so wonderful. Those shoes are made for you!!!


----------



## doctorwholittle

stilly said:


> And from last night, Marlenarock Patent 120's in Carmin out to dinner...[emoji2]
> View attachment 3489132
> View attachment 3489133
> View attachment 3489134
> View attachment 3489135
> View attachment 3489136
> View attachment 3489137
> View attachment 3489138
> View attachment 3489139
> View attachment 3489140
> View attachment 3489141


YOWZAH!!  These look fantastic on you, Stilly!



stilly said:


> For work today, another new pair I got this summer...Black Python Madame Lady Peep 150's. These are Lady Peeps with a little bow in front just for fun. I just love python...
> View attachment 3486517
> View attachment 3486520
> View attachment 3486521
> View attachment 3486522
> View attachment 3486523
> View attachment 3486524
> View attachment 3486525
> View attachment 3486527
> View attachment 3486528
> View attachment 3486530


Not just anyone can carry off the platform look.  You are definitely one who most certainly can!



stilly said:


> Horizon (Light Blue) So Kates to work today...[emoji2]
> View attachment 3483389
> View attachment 3483390
> View attachment 3483392
> View attachment 3483395
> View attachment 3483397
> View attachment 3483398
> View attachment 3483399
> View attachment 3483403
> View attachment 3483404
> View attachment 3483405


Something very classic '50s/'60s about the colour and style of these, especially with the skirt.  Very elegant and classy!



stilly said:


> View attachment 3464620
> View attachment 3464621
> View attachment 3464622
> View attachment 3464624
> View attachment 3464625
> View attachment 3464626
> View attachment 3464627
> View attachment 3464628
> View attachment 3464629
> View attachment 3464630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading out to dinner last night, Black Patent Allenissima 130's with a floral dress and black cardi...[emoji2]


My goodness!! [emoji122] [emoji122]


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

love the outfit pairings!


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> View attachment 3676855
> View attachment 3676856
> View attachment 3676859
> View attachment 3676861
> View attachment 3676864
> View attachment 3676868
> View attachment 3676869
> View attachment 3676870
> View attachment 3676871
> View attachment 3676872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dinner Friday night, Black Debout 120's...



Hi Stilly, the Debout's look great.  How is their toe room & comfort?  The see-through makes you realize how little toe room there is!


----------



## luiza

stilly said:


> View attachment 3676855
> View attachment 3676856
> View attachment 3676859
> View attachment 3676861
> View attachment 3676864
> View attachment 3676868
> View attachment 3676869
> View attachment 3676870
> View attachment 3676871
> View attachment 3676872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dinner Friday night, Black Debout 120's...


----------



## luiza

Wow Stilly, they are super sexy, i'm sure they worth the discomfort of the very narrow toe box. I wore many times such high heels with so small toe box or too small size but i never saw how my toes are inside. Now i have the image of how my corns developed and kill me, but this will not stop me wearing such amazing heels. For me, look worth any pain from my high heels.


----------



## sharon100

Stilly I love these and congratulations on your look ,  I think seeing your toes shaped into the pointy toe box gives out a sexy vibe and to a non high heeler this look sure makes them understand  the discomfort  we put are feet through to wear sexy high heels.
 Stilly  you are showing  how heels should be worn so great pictures as normally  x


----------



## sharon100

luiza said:


> Wow Stilly, they are super sexy, i'm sure they worth the discomfort of the very narrow toe box. I wore many times such high heels with so small toe box or too small size but i never saw how my toes are inside. Now i have the image of how my corns developed and kill me, but this will not stop me wearing such amazing heels. For me, look worth any pain from my high heels.


Luiza  you are so right how often apart from your toes bulging the leather  could you tell how your toes was inside pointy pumps ! Many times like you I have thought omg more painful corns but squeezing are feet into high tight fitting pumps  for years has left us with painful feet but no way this will stop me from wearing  sexy nice heels  ... can I as how bad are your corns at the moment  ?


----------



## stilly

mal said:


> Legs for miles...



Thanks so much *mal*!!!



nidaodi said:


> Really love this pair!!


Thanks* nidaodi*!



LavenderIce said:


> I second this!  Love the Geo spikes on you *stilly*!



Thanks so much *Lav*!!! 



PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous look, *stilly*!



Thanks *PurseACold*!!!



MBB Fan said:


> Wow so wonderful. Those shoes are made for you!!!



Thanks *MBB*!
I do love this style...


----------



## stilly

doctorwholittle said:


> Not just anyone can carry off the platform look.  You are definitely one who most certainly can!



Thanks *doctorwholittle* for all the sweet comments! 



baldjohn said:


> Hi Stilly, the Debout's look great.  How is their toe room & comfort?  The see-through makes you realize how little toe room there is!



Thanks *John*!
The Debouts don't feel different than any of my other CL's.
It just shows how the toes get squished inside the shoe which is something you learn to live with when you were pointy high heels.



luiza said:


> Wow Stilly, they are super sexy, i'm sure they worth the discomfort of the very narrow toe box. I wore many times such high heels with so small toe box or too small size but i never saw how my toes are inside. Now i have the image of how my corns developed and kill me, but this will not stop me wearing such amazing heels. For me, look worth any pain from my high heels.



Thanks* luiza*!
We're certainly in agreement that our love of heels comes with some pain and discomfort.
I still love them so...



sharon100 said:


> Stilly I love these and congratulations on your look ,  I think seeing your toes shaped into the pointy toe box gives out a sexy vibe and to a non high heeler this look sure makes them understand  the discomfort  we put are feet through to wear sexy high heels.
> Stilly  you are showing  how heels should be worn so great pictures as normally  x



Thanks *sharon*!
The Debouts just visually display what we all know happens with our feet/toes when we wear pointy high heels.
I love this semi-naked look and my boyfriend really loves them.


----------



## stilly

Coming back from the airport from a work trip this week in my Black & White Watersnake So Kates.
CL's are always an interesting challenge when traveling thru airports with the long walks, escalators, etc.
 At least these got a little more broken in...


----------



## stilly

Nude #2 So Kates for a casual dinner with a navy blazer and skinnys...


----------



## stilly

Black Kid So Kates to dinner last night...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Black Kid So Kates to dinner last night...


Sizzling Stilly!


----------



## highheeladdict

Hi Stilly 
I have a question: I recently bought the white opalescent SK and maybe I'm crazy, but I think, they're a little bit different from my older SK like the black patent ones I bought in 2014... Is it just me or did you maybe notice a difference, too? It seems like the toebox is cut a little higher on the sides and that the toeox is a little bit longer.


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Sizzling Stilly!



Thanks so much *MsYvonne*!


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> Hi Stilly
> I have a question: I recently bought the white opalescent SK and maybe I'm crazy, but I think, they're a little bit different from my older SK like the black patent ones I bought in 2014... Is it just me or did you maybe notice a difference, too? It seems like the toebox is cut a little higher on the sides and that the toeox is a little bit longer.



You're not crazy *highheeladdict*...they seem to have made some subtle changes to the So Kates recently.
I was going to start a new thread and do a comparison a few months ago but the changes are so minor its hard to capture the differences in pictures.
I first noticed it about 6 months ago when I got my white opalescent So Kates and I saw the same changes in the Black & White Watersnakes I got 3 months ago. The sides are slightly higher but its a fairly subtle change. I don't think the toebox is much different but I'll have to compare them again.
Lately I've been buying mostly older pairs from consignment sites which are the older style which I prefer.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Nude #2 So Kates for a casual dinner with a navy blazer and skinnys...
> View attachment 3682487
> View attachment 3682488
> View attachment 3682489
> View attachment 3682490
> View attachment 3682491
> View attachment 3682492
> View attachment 3682493
> View attachment 3682495
> View attachment 3682496
> View attachment 3682497


lovely sweetie


----------



## Flip88

stilly said:


> From this weekend, Desert Python Pigalle 120's with jeans and an Alice & Olivia peplum top...[emoji2]
> View attachment 3655846
> View attachment 3655848
> View attachment 3655852
> View attachment 3655853
> View attachment 3655856
> View attachment 3655857
> View attachment 3655858
> View attachment 3655859
> View attachment 3655860
> View attachment 3655861


Quite possibly the most beautiful shoe I have ever seen.


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> Coming back from the airport from a work trip this week in my Black & White Watersnake So Kates.
> CL's are always an interesting challenge when traveling thru airports with the long walks, escalators, etc.
> At least these got a little more broken in...
> View attachment 3682467
> View attachment 3682468
> View attachment 3682469
> View attachment 3682470
> View attachment 3682471
> View attachment 3682472
> View attachment 3682473
> View attachment 3682474
> View attachment 3682475
> View attachment 3682476
> View attachment 3682467
> View attachment 3682468
> View attachment 3682469
> View attachment 3682470
> View attachment 3682471
> View attachment 3682472
> View attachment 3682473
> View attachment 3682474
> View attachment 3682475
> View attachment 3682476


Wow Stilly the Watersnake So Kates look amazing.  Great how you wore them traveling.  Sounds very tough on the feet, especially if not fully broken in.  Did you consider wearing lower or more comfy shoes?


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> lovely sweetie



Thanks so much *Kayapo*!!! 



Flip88 said:


> Quite possibly the most beautiful shoe I have ever seen.



Thanks *Flip*!
They really are a beautiful shoe...



baldjohn said:


> Wow Stilly the Watersnake So Kates look amazing.  Great how you wore them traveling.  Sounds very tough on the feet, especially if not fully broken in.  Did you consider wearing lower or more comfy shoes?



Thanks *John*!
I actually had a pair of lower heeled CL's in my bag but I didn't feel a need to change over to them despite the long walks...


----------



## stilly

Nude Patent Pigalle 120's today for a little shopping excursion. These are the current style Pigalles.


----------



## PatsyCline

A classic combination!


----------



## Perfect Day

stilly said:


> Coming back from the airport from a work trip this week in my Black & White Watersnake So Kates.
> CL's are always an interesting challenge when traveling thru airports with the long walks, escalators, etc.
> At least these got a little more broken in...[emoji2]
> View attachment 3682467
> View attachment 3682468
> View attachment 3682469
> View attachment 3682470
> View attachment 3682471
> View attachment 3682472
> View attachment 3682473
> View attachment 3682474
> View attachment 3682475
> View attachment 3682476
> View attachment 3682467
> View attachment 3682468
> View attachment 3682469
> View attachment 3682470
> View attachment 3682471
> View attachment 3682472
> View attachment 3682473
> View attachment 3682474
> View attachment 3682475
> View attachment 3682476


Perfect. Honestly these are so beautiful - show us more. Can I ask - how does watersnake compare to say python? I guess they are waterproof [emoji216][emoji38]. Stilly, truly a beautiful shoe.


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> A classic combination!



Thanks *Patsy*!


----------



## stilly

Perfect Day said:


> Perfect. Honestly these are so beautiful - show us more. Can I ask - how does watersnake compare to say python? I guess they are waterproof [emoji216][emoji38]. Stilly, truly a beautiful shoe.



Thanks so much* Perfect Day*!
Yes they're waterproof, The Watersnakes are not as delicate as the Pythons and are better for everyday wear. The Python has much bigger scales and are really better for special occasions only. The Watersnakes have very small scales so they're much more durable.


----------



## stilly

Lady Gres 160's in Black Nappa with a mini-dress and cardi...


----------



## tarana6

Hi ladies I was thinking about getting the piagelle 55 mm black louboutin shoes. Does anyone have these and how are they? I'm already very tall so I don't wear high heels. The 55 mm would be the best size for me


----------



## Porsha

I love the Lady Gres Stilly. Beautiful. You wear them well.  How does it compare to Highness?  I find Highness a challenge to walk in but love the look of the shoe.  Really the only 160mm I can do with ease is the Daf Booty.


----------



## MsYvonne

tarana6 said:


> Hi ladies I was thinking about getting the piagelle 55 mm black louboutin shoes. Does anyone have these and how are they? I'm already very tall so I don't wear high heels. The 55 mm would be the best size for me


Don't let being tall keep you from wearing high heels!
Since I discovered as teenager I am really tall for a woman, I love to accent it with wearing high heels


----------



## Yogathlete

tarana6 said:


> Hi ladies I was thinking about getting the piagelle 55 mm black louboutin shoes. Does anyone have these and how are they? I'm already very tall so I don't wear high heels. The 55 mm would be the best size for me


Don't let being tall veer you away from wearing high-high heels! I would love to be extremely tall and accentuate my height with even higher heels. I am not short (5'7) but I wish I was 6ft tall!


----------



## tarana6

MsYvonne said:


> Don't let being tall keep you from wearing high heels!
> Since I discovered as teenager I am really tall for a woman, I love to accent it with wearing high heels





Yogathlete said:


> Don't let being tall veer you away from wearing high-high heels! I would love to be extremely tall and accentuate my height with even higher heels. I am not short (5'7) but I wish I was 6ft tall!


Thanks ladies! I've never really been one to wear very high heels also because I'm quite clumsy so I'm not sure how well I would balance in the higher heels either! 

55 mm seems like a safe and practical size for me. I was finally able to track down a pair and will order them tonight and let you know how they are when they arrive! These will be my first pair of CL!


----------



## PatsyCline

Higher heels just take practice.  Walk around at home until you feel comfortable with them, and then try them at work, shopping etc.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

stilly said:


> View attachment 3692889
> View attachment 3692890
> View attachment 3692891
> View attachment 3692892
> View attachment 3692893
> View attachment 3692894
> View attachment 3692895
> View attachment 3692897
> View attachment 3692898
> View attachment 3692902
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Gres 160's in Black Nappa with a mini-dress and cardi...


Wooooowwwww stilly! CL shoes are made for you! You look awesome in every pair. I've got a few pairs that just sit in my closet, I've tried to wear them but I need a lot more practice. You are the QUEEN of louboutins!!


----------



## Porsha

Do you have a shot of the Lady Gres taken from behind you, so you see the full heel against the sole of the shoe?   When I wear my Highness my DH tells me they look amazing directly from behind but it's a view I never can see.


----------



## stilly

Porsha said:


> I love the Lady Gres Stilly. Beautiful. You wear them well.  How does it compare to Highness?  I find Highness a challenge to walk in but love the look of the shoe.  Really the only 160mm I can do with ease is the Daf Booty.



Thanks *Porsha*!
Yes these are real challenge and are even a little harder to wear than the Highness. The super high 160mm heel and the very small sole makes walking in these very tricky.



ilovemykiddos said:


> Wooooowwwww stilly! CL shoes are made for you! You look awesome in every pair. I've got a few pairs that just sit in my closet, I've tried to wear them but I need a lot more practice. You are the QUEEN of louboutins!!



Thank *ilovemykiddos*! I've certainly gotten lots of practice over the past few years...it really does make them much easier to wear...



Porsha said:


> Do you have a shot of the Lady Gres taken from behind you, so you see the full heel against the sole of the shoe?   When I wear my Highness my DH tells me they look amazing directly from behind but it's a view I never can see.



I rarely take pics from directly behind but I'll see if I can...


----------



## nidaodi

Waiting for the Casual Friday series!
What if with some semi-naked or open heels again?


----------



## Felix1312

Stilly, you look stunning in those Lady Gres!
Louboutin 160s are the absolute perfect heels in my opinion!
Would really love to see you hell a lot more often in platforms!


P.s.: just bring curious... Do you own a pair of Louboutin 170s (Despressi or Printz)?


----------



## stilly

Porsha said:


> Do you have a shot of the Lady Gres taken from behind you, so you see the full heel against the sole of the shoe?   When I wear my Highness my DH tells me they look amazing directly from behind but it's a view I never can see.



Here's two pics of my Lady Gres from the back *Porsha*...


----------



## stilly

Felix1312 said:


> Stilly, you look stunning in those Lady Gres!
> Louboutin 160s are the absolute perfect heels in my opinion!
> Would really love to see you hell a lot more often in platforms!
> 
> 
> P.s.: just bring curious... Do you own a pair of Louboutin 170s (Despressi or Printz)?



Thanks *Felix*!
No I missed out on the Despessi and Printz but I'm still on the look out for used pair...


----------



## stilly

Classic Black Patent Pigalle 120's today...


----------



## stilly

View attachment 3699024


nidaodi said:


> Waiting for the Casual Friday series!
> What if with some semi-naked or open heels again?



Sorry no jeans this casual Friday *nidaodi*...
Black Kid So Kates with a black & white check mini instead...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> View attachment 3699012
> View attachment 3699013
> View attachment 3699015
> View attachment 3699016
> View attachment 3699017
> View attachment 3699019
> View attachment 3699020
> View attachment 3699021
> View attachment 3699022
> View attachment 3699024
> 
> 
> Sorry no jeans this casual Friday *nidaodi*...
> Black Kid So Kates with a black & white check mini instead...
> View attachment 3699012
> View attachment 3699013
> View attachment 3699015
> View attachment 3699016
> View attachment 3699017
> View attachment 3699019
> View attachment 3699020
> View attachment 3699021
> View attachment 3699022



Never mind!
Great combination!


----------



## Zucnarf

Stilly do you find exotic So Kates (python) the same sizing as patent?


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> View attachment 3698994
> View attachment 3698995
> 
> 
> Here's two pics of my Lady Gres from the back *Porsha*...


Stilly -
You wear these heels so well. Thank you so much for the back shots - they help us all appreciate how wonderfully sexy our Loubies look from the back. You really should do more back shots.



stilly said:


> View attachment 3699012
> View attachment 3699013
> View attachment 3699015
> View attachment 3699016
> View attachment 3699017
> View attachment 3699019
> View attachment 3699020
> View attachment 3699021
> View attachment 3699022
> View attachment 3699024
> 
> 
> Sorry no jeans this casual Friday *nidaodi*...
> Black Kid So Kates with a black & white check mini instead...
> View attachment 3699012
> View attachment 3699013
> View attachment 3699015
> View attachment 3699016
> View attachment 3699017
> View attachment 3699019
> View attachment 3699020
> View attachment 3699021
> View attachment 3699022


Loving your photos as always. Your pointy toes pointed together is such a cute shot !!! ... and the So Kates fit you so well. So nice to see another girl who doesn't have the dreaded heel gap. I can't imagine how any girl can walk in a floppy 5 inch heel... yes, I know from experience that no heel gap means tight fit and a little more pain - but I think it is so worth it, don't you ?



stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chick 130's out to dinner last night...


You really do wear Hot Chicks so well. More photos please.


----------



## MBB Fan

Christina2 said:


> You really should do more back shots.


I totally agree! That gives a new perspective.


----------



## doctorwholittle

stilly said:


> View attachment 3692889
> View attachment 3692890
> View attachment 3692891
> View attachment 3692892
> View attachment 3692893
> View attachment 3692894
> View attachment 3692895
> View attachment 3692897
> View attachment 3692898
> View attachment 3692902
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Gres 160's in Black Nappa with a mini-dress and cardi...


Stilly, you really wear platforms ~very~ well!! [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## MarsHMe

Hi Stilly, which website you recommend for reselling loubies? I have a pair bought 3 years ago and barely wore them so thinking about reselling.  Many thanks!


----------



## tarana6

My shoes came in! But they didn't fit well so I'm sending them back. They were Beautiful though and a great heel height


----------



## stilly

Zucnarf said:


> Stilly do you find exotic So Kates (python) the same sizing as patent?



You can sometimes get away with a half size down on the exotics since they tend to stretch more but I usually but them TTS.
If you're going to wear them frequently, they will stretch so go a half size down.



Christina2 said:


> Stilly -
> You wear these heels so well. Thank you so much for the back shots - they help us all appreciate how wonderfully sexy our Loubies look from the back. You really should do more back shots.



Thanks *Christina*!
I'm not very good at the back shots which is why I usually avoid them...we'll see...



Christina2 said:


> Loving your photos as always. Your pointy toes pointed together is such a cute shot !!! ... and the So Kates fit you so well. So nice to see another girl who doesn't have the dreaded heel gap. I can't imagine how any girl can walk in a floppy 5 inch heel... yes, I know from experience that no heel gap means tight fit and a little more pain - but I think it is so worth it, don't you ?



Thanks so much *Christina*!
These fit perfectly so yes there is no heel gap. It certainly makes them easier to walk in.
Don't be fooled though as I have many pairs that are way too big and have a heel gap.
Some I've worn and stretched so much that I'm fully to blame...



doctorwholittle said:


> Stilly, you really wear platforms ~very~ well!! [emoji106][emoji106]



Thanks *doctowholittle*!
More platforms to come as I break out the Lady Peeps for the warmer weather...



tarana6 said:


> My shoes came in! But they didn't fit well so I'm sending them back. They were Beautiful though and a great heel height
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700481



Pigalle Follies 100's in Black Kid?
Hopefully you can exchange them for a pair that fits.



MarsHMe said:


> Hi Stilly, which website you recommend for reselling loubies? I have a pair bought 3 years ago and barely wore them so thinking about reselling.  Many thanks!



eBay still has the biggest selection of pre-owned CL's and probably the lowest cost to sell. You'll also reach the largest audience using eBay.
I've had good success on The Real Real and Poshmark lately as consignment sites specializing in high end designer products. They do take a substantial cut for their commission though.


----------



## grtlegs

eBay is great, but you really have to know what you are looking for......many fakes(most easy to spot) and then there are the sellers who have no clue as to what they are selling.......I have seen so many "So Kates" that are not......seems sellers think if they call it a So Kate, it will sell.....Have seen Pigalle 100's, Pigalle Follies, Iriza's all being sold as "So Kates"...anyway, eBay is great for the informed shopper....


----------



## Zucnarf

stilly said:


> You can sometimes get away with a half size down on the exotics since they tend to stretch more but I usually but them TTS.
> If you're going to wear them frequently, they will stretch so go a half size down.



Thank you!


----------



## MarsHMe

Thank you! 





stilly said:


> eBay still has the biggest selection of pre-owned CL's and probably the lowest cost to sell. You'll also reach the largest audience using eBay.
> I've had good success on The Real Real and Poshmark lately as consignment sites specializing in high end designer products. They do take a substantial cut for their commission though.


----------



## sparkleswirl

Hi Stilly and all other PF members.  I love your collection Stilly.  Truly amazing!  
I would like your opinion (and all others) as I am in the process of buying a pair of nude shoes, mostly used for evening time.  Just to give a little background, I own a pair of bianco 140, bianco 120 (I love but am kind of over the big huge platform), and a pair of Rolando's (not my favorite).

I have narrowed down my search for a pair of nude's to the Pigalle Follies 100, Pigalle 120, and the Pigalle Plato 120.  Which would you recommend?  I appreciate anyone and everyone's opinion.  Many thanks!


----------



## Christina2

sparkleswirl said:


> Hi Stilly and all other PF members.  I love your collection Stilly.  Truly amazing!
> I would like your opinion (and all others) as I am in the process of buying a pair of nude shoes, mostly used for evening time.  Just to give a little background, I own a pair of bianco 140, bianco 120 (I love but am kind of over the big huge platform), and a pair of Rolando's (not my favorite).
> 
> I have narrowed down my search for a pair of nude's to the Pigalle Follies 100, Pigalle 120, and the Pigalle Plato 120.  Which would you recommend?  I appreciate anyone and everyone's opinion.  Many thanks!


I would suggest the Pigalle Plato 140. To me it has the best of all worlds for a 120mm arch. Nice pointy toe, low cut for plenty of sexy toe cleavage and a glorious 140mm high heel that doesn't fell like 140. What could be better ?


----------



## Prada_Princess

stilly said:


> You can sometimes get away with a half size down on the exotics since they tend to stretch more but I usually but them TTS.
> If you're going to wear them frequently, they will stretch so go a half size down.


Good advice - thanks and I'd love to see those watersnakes feature more! [emoji216]


----------



## stilly

sparkleswirl said:


> Hi Stilly and all other PF members.  I love your collection Stilly.  Truly amazing!
> I would like your opinion (and all others) as I am in the process of buying a pair of nude shoes, mostly used for evening time.  Just to give a little background, I own a pair of bianco 140, bianco 120 (I love but am kind of over the big huge platform), and a pair of Rolando's (not my favorite).
> 
> I have narrowed down my search for a pair of nude's to the Pigalle Follies 100, Pigalle 120, and the Pigalle Plato 120.  Which would you recommend?  I appreciate anyone and everyone's opinion.  Many thanks!



I'd recommend the Pigalle 120's which is one of my all time favorites. I'd also recommend you try to buy the older style pre-2013 Pigalle 120's. There are many new and pre-owned pairs  on the consignment sites at good prices. The Pigalle Follies 100's are also great and a bit more comfy and easier to walk in than the Pigalle 120's if you plan to wear them more frequently. Good Luck!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> I would suggest the Pigalle Plato 140. To me it has the best of all worlds for a 120mm arch. Nice pointy toe, low cut for plenty of sexy toe cleavage and a glorious 140mm high heel that doesn't fell like 140. What could be better ?



I love the Pigalle Plato 140's as well but they're getting harder to find.


----------



## stilly

Navy Ostrich Pigalle 120's to work earlier this week with a new Alice & Olivia skirt.
One of the classics I still love to wear...


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday, I wore my new Neige (White) Kid So Kates with a little pleated mini and denim jacket...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, I wore my new Neige (White) Kid So Kates with a little pleated mini and denim jacket...


Stilly, you are so beautiful


----------



## annamoon

stilly said:


> Navy Ostrich Pigalle 120's to work earlier this week with a new Alice & Olivia skirt.
> One of the classics I still love to wear...
> 
> So classy, love the toe detail on the ostrich


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Navy Ostrich Pigalle 120's to work earlier this week with a new Alice & Olivia skirt.
> One of the classics I still love to wear...
> View attachment 3706060
> View attachment 3706061
> View attachment 3706062
> View attachment 3706063
> View attachment 3706064
> View attachment 3706065
> View attachment 3706066
> View attachment 3706067
> View attachment 3706068
> View attachment 3706069



Wow, those are gorgeous! Were those custom made, or just a great find?


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Stilly, you are so beautiful



Thanks so much *MsYvonne*!!! 


Thanks *annamoon*! 



PurseACold said:


> Wow, those are gorgeous! Were those custom made, or just a great find?



Thanks *PurseACold*! I actually bought these as pre-owned many years ago and I've never seen a similar pair in Navy. I have seen these in Ivory on some of the celeb pics going back a few years but I think they may have been custom. I think I paid twice the price of my Black Patent Pigalles back then (ostrich isn't cheap apparently) but I still love them and don't regret paying a premium to own them!


----------



## stilly

White High-Low Shirt Dress with my Black Patent Piggies today...


----------



## rcrmcweb

stilly said:


> Coming back from the airport from a work trip this week in my Black & White Watersnake So Kates.
> CL's are always an interesting challenge when traveling thru airports with the long walks, escalators, etc.
> At least these got a little more broken in...
> View attachment 3682467
> View attachment 3682468
> View attachment 3682469
> View attachment 3682470
> View attachment 3682471
> View attachment 3682472
> View attachment 3682473
> View attachment 3682474
> View attachment 3682475
> View attachment 3682476
> View attachment 3682467
> View attachment 3682468
> View attachment 3682469
> View attachment 3682470
> View attachment 3682471
> View attachment 3682472
> View attachment 3682473
> View attachment 3682474
> View attachment 3682475
> View attachment 3682476


snakes on a plane ✈️


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> White High-Low Shirt Dress with my Black Patent Piggies today...
> View attachment 3709048
> View attachment 3709049
> View attachment 3709050
> View attachment 3709051
> View attachment 3709052
> View attachment 3709053
> View attachment 3709054
> View attachment 3709055
> View attachment 3709056
> View attachment 3709057



I LOVE your whole look! That dress is great! A+ endealment, Stilly, as ever


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> White High-Low Shirt Dress with my Black Patent Piggies today...[emoji2]
> View attachment 3709048
> View attachment 3709049
> View attachment 3709050
> View attachment 3709051
> View attachment 3709052
> View attachment 3709053
> View attachment 3709054
> View attachment 3709055
> View attachment 3709056
> View attachment 3709057


Lovely ad ever


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely ad ever



Thanks so much* Kayapo*!


----------



## stilly

Ballerina Pink SK's with jeans for casual Friday. Its tiny flower season again...


----------



## stilly

Red, White & Blue Girlstrappis yesterday despite a bit of rain...


----------



## shoes4ever

stilly said:


> Red, White & Blue Girlstrappis yesterday despite a bit of rain...
> View attachment 3714036
> View attachment 3714037
> View attachment 3714038
> View attachment 3714039
> View attachment 3714040
> View attachment 3714041
> View attachment 3714042
> View attachment 3714043
> View attachment 3714044
> View attachment 3714046


Stilly, wow! Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## LavenderIce

The Girlistrappis are such a fun shoe *stilly*!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Red, White & Blue Girlstrappis yesterday despite a bit of rain...[emoji2]
> View attachment 3714036
> View attachment 3714037
> View attachment 3714038
> View attachment 3714039
> View attachment 3714040
> View attachment 3714041
> View attachment 3714042
> View attachment 3714043
> View attachment 3714044
> View attachment 3714046


Very different , nice spring summer heels


----------



## Loubspassion

stilly said:


> From Saturday night out my new So Pretty 120's in Black & Silver Patent Glitter Suede. Such a long name for such a pretty pair of CL's...


Gorgeous! Got them in your standard size?


----------



## stilly

Loubspassion said:


> Gorgeous! Got them in your standard size?



Thanks *Loubspassion*! Yes the Girlstrappi's run TTS.


----------



## stilly

shoes4ever said:


> Stilly, wow! Absolutely gorgeous



Thanks so much *shoes4ever*!!!


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> The Girlistrappis are such a fun shoe *stilly*!



Thanks *Lav*! I do love a cute, bowed strappy sandal for the warmer weather!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Very different , nice spring summer heels



Thanks so much *Kayapo*! I am loving these for spring/summer!


----------



## stilly

Friday casual...jeans, blazer and Nude Patent SK's...


----------



## stilly

Then a quick change and a little floral dress with Black Patent Hot Chicks out to dinner...


----------



## Loubspassion

stilly said:


> Then a quick change and a little floral dress with Black Patent Hot Chicks out to dinner...
> View attachment 3718908
> View attachment 3718909
> View attachment 3718910
> View attachment 3718911
> View attachment 3718912
> View attachment 3718913
> View attachment 3718914
> View attachment 3718915
> View attachment 3718917
> View attachment 3718918


Gorgeous again!!!![emoji7]. By the way Stilly, did you you get the So Pretty true to size as well? I took my Kristali in 35 as my SK but a bit hard to break them in. So I'm wondering if I should get the So Pretty true to size or 1/2 size up. Any insight? Thanks


----------



## kkfiregirl

I'm curious to know if you walk around on the sidewalks in these shoes or do you drive a car to your destination?


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Then a quick change and a little floral dress with Black Patent Hot Chicks out to dinner...


This must have made the dinner so delicious


----------



## BirkinLover77

Wow..Amazing and fabulous collection! I've always admire your love for beautiful pumps and always look stunning and gorgeous in every pair!! Have a blessed week ahead Beautiful!!


----------



## loash

lovely hot chicks, head turner!


----------



## stilly

Loubspassion said:


> Gorgeous again!!!![emoji7]. By the way Stilly, did you you get the So Pretty true to size as well? I took my Kristali in 35 as my SK but a bit hard to break them in. So I'm wondering if I should get the So Pretty true to size or 1/2 size up. Any insight? Thanks



Thanks *Loubspaasion*! I went TTS on the So Prettys. They're essentially a fancier version of the So Kate. The Kristali's are also based on the So Kates so they should all fit similarly. If you're only going to wear them for special occasions, maybe go a 1/2 size up but if you wear them more frequently you can go smaller and they should stretch out.



kkfiregirl said:


> I'm curious to know if you walk around on the sidewalks in these shoes or do you drive a car to your destination?



Yes I do. I drive in my CL's nearly every day. The 130mm heels are bit more of a challenge and they're best for only short trips out. On this occasion I wore the Hot Chicks to dinner and then even a quick stop at the grocery store thereafter.



MsYvonne said:


> This must have made the dinner so delicious



Thanks so much *MsYvonne*!
I do love a night out in the Hot Chicks!


----------



## kkfiregirl

stilly said:


> Yes I do. I drive in my CL's nearly every day. The 130mm heels are bit more of a challenge and they're best for only short trips out. On this occasion I wore the Hot Chicks to dinner and then even a quick stop at the grocery store thereafter.



Oh okay, but never like on public transit?

Just curious, because I live in NYC, and it's hard to look fabulous while commuting [emoji6]


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Wow..Amazing and fabulous collection! I've always admire your love for beautiful pumps and always look stunning and gorgeous in every pair!! Have a blessed week ahead Beautiful!!



Thanks so much *Birkin*!
My collection continues to grow. More to come...


----------



## stilly

loash said:


> lovely hot chicks, head turner!



Thanks so much* loash*!
I do get a fair share of complements when I wear these out...


----------



## stilly

kkfiregirl said:


> Oh okay, but never like on public transit?
> 
> Just curious, because I live in NYC, and it's hard to look fabulous while commuting [emoji6]



No I live the country so not on public transit.
NYC requires a bit too much walking on average for 130mm heels...
Only if your subway stop was close your home and office.


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Hot Wave 130mm peep toes to work today...


----------



## kkfiregirl

stilly said:


> No I live the country so not on public transit.
> NYC requires a bit too much walking on average for 130mm heels...
> Only if your subway stop was close your home and office.



Okay, perfect - thanks!


----------



## Grummangoosee

love your heels! Could you model more of them with nylons?


----------



## stilly

Grummangoosee said:


> love your heels! Could you model more of them with nylons?



Thanks *Grummangoosee*! I generally only wear nylons in the cooler weather so we'll see...


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Iriza 120's today...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *MsYvonne*!
> I do love a night out in the Hot Chicks!


Not many people realise we play top sports! Like Champions Leage soccer or Super Bowl American foot ball.
Look at our investments, our exersizing and the pain to play the game serious, stretching our limits with higher heels and shorter skirts, and keeping bare legs most of the year!
The turning heads, the compliments, the attention, the victory, funny distraction makes it all worth so much


----------



## baldjohn

Wow Stilly, the Hot Waves look amazing.  How are they to wear to work, as don't look the most toe friendly of your shoes?


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Not many people realise we play top sports! Like Champions Leage soccer or Super Bowl American foot ball.
> Look at our investments, our exersizing and the pain to play the game serious, stretching our limits with higher heels and shorter skirts, and keeping bare legs most of the year!
> The turning heads, the compliments, the attention, the victory, funny distraction makes it all worth so much



It is a labor of love *MsYvonne*! 



baldjohn said:


> Wow Stilly, the Hot Waves look amazing.  How are they to wear to work, as don't look the most toe friendly of your shoes?



Thanks so much *John*! These are actually easier to wear than the Hot Chicks since my toes don't get crushed as much with the open toe. They still do strain the feet and ankles after a few hours however. I wore these all day for work though and they weren't bad.


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday,  a White Denim Jacket and my new White Patent Lady Peep 150's...


----------



## PatsyCline

A classic pair of heels!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Wow! Amazing and sexy heels always looking stunning! Have an amazing week ahead Stilly!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Then a quick change and a little floral dress with Black Patent Hot Chicks out to dinner...
> View attachment 3718908
> View attachment 3718909
> View attachment 3718910
> View attachment 3718911
> View attachment 3718912
> View attachment 3718913
> View attachment 3718914
> View attachment 3718915
> View attachment 3718917
> View attachment 3718918


Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Wave 130mm peep toes to work today...
> View attachment 3722230
> View attachment 3722231
> View attachment 3722232
> View attachment 3722233
> View attachment 3722234
> View attachment 3722235
> View attachment 3722236
> View attachment 3722237
> View attachment 3722238
> View attachment 3722239


Even more gorgeous Stilly.


----------



## sw0op

are the hot waves tts or do you need to size up like the hot chicks?


----------



## stillettolover

Still just saw your pics of the Black Debout 120's. I have NEVER seen anything so sexy in my whole life. Mmmmmm.  You look great in them. Especially with a short skirt like that one. Your legs are amazing!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> A classic pair of heels!



Thanks *Patsy*!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Wow! Amazing and sexy heels always looking stunning! Have an amazing week ahead Stilly!



Thanks so much *Birkin*!
I hope you're having a great week too!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Even more gorgeous Stilly.



Thanks so much *Kayapo*!


----------



## stilly

sw0op said:


> are the hot waves tts or do you need to size up like the hot chicks?



You can get the Hot Waves TTS. I actually bought these used and they're a half size down from my usual CL size. You can usually get away with a half size down on most of the CL peep toes.


----------



## stilly

stillettolover said:


> Still just saw your pics of the Black Debout 120's. I have NEVER seen anything so sexy in my whole life. Mmmmmm.  You look great in them. Especially with a short skirt like that one. Your legs are amazing!



Thanks *stillettolover*!
These were a gift from my boyfriend as he loves being able to see my feet and toes in the shoes.


----------



## stilly

My new Black Lova Slingback 120's. I've been hunting for a pair of these for years now and finally lucked out finding a pair.
These are almost vintage at this point and they were based on the old style Pigalle 120's. Love them!


----------



## stillettolover

So very sexy Stilly. You look awesome as usual! Love the outfit with those heels..


----------



## LavenderIce

Congrats on finding the Lova Sling *stilly*!  Vintage pieces sure are special!


----------



## stilly

stillettolover said:


> So very sexy Stilly. You look awesome as usual! Love the outfit with those heels..



Thanks *stillettolover*!


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> Congrats on finding the Lova Sling *stilly*!  Vintage pieces sure are special!



Thanks* Lav*!
Yes I was so happy to find them after searching for years.
And they weren't very expensive and in nearly perfect condition...


----------



## stilly

Casual Friday today
Denim on top and Black Kid Lady Peeps afoot...


----------



## PatsyCline

Another classic look stilly!  I love the red nail polish, goes well with the red soles.


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Another classic look stilly!  I love the red nail polish, goes well with the red soles.



Thanks *Patsy*!
I always lean toward bright red nail polish to match my peep toes CLs'!


----------



## stilly

Shocking Pink So Kates today...


----------



## _Danielle_

stilly I  this "hubba bubba" pink !!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Shocking Pink So Kates today...
> View attachment 3738051
> View attachment 3738052
> View attachment 3738053
> View attachment 3738054
> View attachment 3738055
> View attachment 3738056
> View attachment 3738057
> View attachment 3738058
> View attachment 3738059
> View attachment 3738061


Cute!


----------



## baldjohn

Wow those are an amazing shade of pink Stilly.  It's like you have turned the brightness up on the screen.  As ever you look amazing in so high and dramatic heels.


----------



## madamelapin

stilly said:


> Shocking Pink So Kates today...
> View attachment 3738051
> View attachment 3738052
> View attachment 3738053
> View attachment 3738054
> View attachment 3738055
> View attachment 3738056
> View attachment 3738057
> View attachment 3738058
> View attachment 3738059
> View attachment 3738061



Oh I absolutely love these, and your legs are sooo to die for


----------



## stilly

_Danielle_ said:


> stilly I  this "hubba bubba" pink !!



So true *Dani*! I love my pinks!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Cute!



Thanks *Lav*!



baldjohn said:


> Wow those are an amazing shade of pink Stilly.  It's like you have turned the brightness up on the screen.  As ever you look amazing in so high and dramatic heels.



Thanks so much* john*! They really do brighten up the day! 



madamelapin said:


> Oh I absolutely love these, and your legs are sooo to die for



Thanks so much *madamelapin*!


----------



## stilly

Friday Casual...with the denim afoot this time.
White dress, denim jacket and my new Denim/White Jazz So Kates...


----------



## stilly

And to dinner last night, my first foray out in my new Black Patent Merci Allen 130's...


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> View attachment 3744226
> View attachment 3744227
> View attachment 3744228
> View attachment 3744229
> View attachment 3744230
> View attachment 3744231
> View attachment 3744232
> View attachment 3744233
> View attachment 3744234
> View attachment 3744235
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to dinner last night, my first foray out in my new Black Patent Merci Allen 130's...



OMG, absolutely gorgeous!

When Merci Allen 130 first came out, I lusted after them because of the short toe-box plus toe cleavage.  I debated, then felt Hot Chick 130 was my preferred style and "goto 130 heel".  I have 7 pairs of Hot Chick: 2 black-patent, 2 leopard-patent, 2 shocking pink patent, 1 black-red Degrade.  I wear them ALL the time.  I'm wearing the black-patent as I type.

However, I may want to give Merci Allen 130 a shot after your stunning pics.  Say, just 1 pair

How do they feel in terms of walking? The heel curves toward the front (as opposed to Hot Chick 130), so it must feel a bit different.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> View attachment 3744226
> View attachment 3744227
> View attachment 3744228
> View attachment 3744229
> View attachment 3744230
> View attachment 3744231
> View attachment 3744232
> View attachment 3744233
> View attachment 3744234
> View attachment 3744235
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to dinner last night, my first foray out in my new Black Patent Merci Allen 130's...


Stilly and raquel - you are girls after my own heart !! I am doing my best to wear Hot Chicks as my everyday heels but it is still a bit of a struggle. Can you give me any tips to make this easier ? BTW - I have a job where I stand all day so I really could use a little relief - lol


----------



## racquel

Christina2 said:


> Stilly and raquel - you are girls after my own heart !! I am doing my best to wear Hot Chicks as my everyday heels but it is still a bit of a struggle. Can you give me any tips to make this easier ? BTW - I have a job where I stand all day so I really could use a little relief - lol



FIT is crucial in any high heel.  It's not just the pitch, but the "tightness" in toe box which causes pain.  How do they fit "new", are they tight?  A CL sales person told me to go UP .5 size in Pigalle 120, which worked.  It fits perfect.."new", no significant tightness.  As it stretched out, it now fits perfect (just tight enough below "loose")  For Hot Chick, I had to go 1 full size UP from this Pigalle 120 size.

I have TWO sizes in each pair (black-patent, leopard-patent, shocking pink patent), that differ by .5  The larger size is a better fit (larger toe-box), the smaller size is tighter (smaller toe-box, feels sexy, looks sexy).  They will both stretch out nicely, good fit long term.

It took me a HECK of a long time to stretch out the larger size (and the smaller size).  Mainly, by wearing them.  Like Stilly says, the patent is STIFF.  Also, initially, I moisten toe-box with leather lotion, then hit it with heat (blow dryer).  I also massage the toe-box with my fingers (to loosen the stiff patent-leather), has therapeutic effect like those kids "fidget spinners".  Do it while watching TV.

You can stand on 1 foot, then let your foot slip out in the other shoe.  Then, alternate.  Another method is to bring a 2nd lower heel (even flats), and wear it.  My choice is Pigalle 120 (super great fit, very loose like a slipper).  Then, move up to the Hot Chick for "instant gratification" ultra heel pitch.  Lovely feeling.  Then back down to Pigalle 120.  I have a big enough satchel purse, where I can put in a pair of heels.

I don't see how you can do it (standing all day), frankly.  Stilly and I are desk bound.


----------



## Jodie1980

stilly said:


> my new Black Patent Merci Allen 130's...


Wow! Stilly! Those Merci Allen's look stunning on you!!!

I love the short rounded toe. So cute!
Do you have any more pictures (particularly close ups that show the toe shape more clearly)?

I think these are my favorate on you, out of all the styles I have seen on this thread!!!

How do they compare for comfort against the Hot Chick, or even your So Kates and Pigalles?

Do you think you will ever wear these to work?


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> OMG, absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> When Merci Allen 130 first came out, I lusted after them because of the short toe-box plus toe cleavage.  I debated, then felt Hot Chick 130 was my preferred style and "goto 130 heel".  I have 7 pairs of Hot Chick: 2 black-patent, 2 leopard-patent, 2 shocking pink patent, 1 black-red Degrade.  I wear them ALL the time.  I'm wearing the black-patent as I type.
> 
> However, I may want to give Merci Allen 130 a shot after your stunning pics.  Say, just 1 pair
> 
> How do they feel in terms of walking? The heel curves toward the front (as opposed to Hot Chick 130), so it must feel a bit different.



Thanks *racquel*!
The Merci Allen's are a bit more comfy than the Hot Chicks due to rounded toe but the heel height still tends to strain my feet and ankles.
I do love the unique shape of the cured heel on the Merci Allens.

I don't wear any of my 130mm CL's as "everyday shoes". They're more for nights out and special occasions. I try to keep the wears to  few hours.
Only very occasionally have I worn them to work...


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Stilly and raquel - you are girls after my own heart !! I am doing my best to wear Hot Chicks as my everyday heels but it is still a bit of a struggle. Can you give me any tips to make this easier ? BTW - I have a job where I stand all day so I really could use a little relief - lol



I thought you had mastered the Hot Chicks as your "everyday" heel *Christina*?

I don't wear any of the 130mm every day. So Kates and Pigalles are my everyday, work shoes.
As *racquel* said, on the few occasions I've worn my 130mm CL's to work I didn't stand all day.
They're great for 3-4 hour outings for me and I'm content with that...


----------



## stilly

Jodie1980 said:


> Wow! Stilly! Those Merci Allen's look stunning on you!!!
> 
> I love the short rounded toe. So cute!
> Do you have any more pictures (particularly close ups that show the toe shape more clearly)?
> 
> I think these are my favorate on you, out of all the styles I have seen on this thread!!!
> 
> How do they compare for comfort against the Hot Chick, or even your So Kates and Pigalles?
> 
> Do you think you will ever wear these to work?



Thanks *Jodie*! I'll try to take some more pics of the toes.
They're a bit more comfy than the Hot Chicks due to the rounded toe but its still a 130mm heel which strains my feet and ankles after a few hours.
They're certainly not as comfortable as my Pigalles and So Kates which I wear almost daily.
I'll give these a try for work some day soon. They're a bit more conservative and office appropriate than the Hot Chicks.
More to come...


----------



## Jodie1980

stilly said:


> I'll give these a try for work some day soon. They're a bit more conservative and office appropriate than the Hot Chicks.
> More to come...


That's what I was thinking. These Merci Allen's are definitely more conservative & office appropriate, and I guessed the round toe would be more comfortable (as well as cute, like I said before).



stilly said:


> They're certainly not as comfortable as my Pigalles and So Kates which I wear almost daily.


Since I last posted here, I've now brought a pair of So Kate's and along with my Pigalles I'm now comfortable wearing 120's to the office three days a week (alternating with 4" pumps on the other two days to give my feet a rest).

My So Kate's were a better choice than the Hot Chicks I breifly considered after seeing you in them here, but now Stilly, you have me lusting after the Merci Allen's as my next future Loub purchase! (I may need you to talk me out of it!)

So I'll be looking forward to how you find them for work all day, as well as getting a better look at the toe shape.


----------



## highheeladdict

stilly said:


> View attachment 3744226
> View attachment 3744227
> View attachment 3744228
> View attachment 3744229
> View attachment 3744230
> View attachment 3744231
> View attachment 3744232
> View attachment 3744233
> View attachment 3744234
> View attachment 3744235
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to dinner last night, my first foray out in my new Black Patent Merci Allen 130's...



I love love love the Merci Allen 130 
I find them to be way prettier than the Hot Chick. I hope to get a pair one day, preferably brand new if they'll ever be available again at the german online boutique...


----------



## stilly

Jodie1980 said:


> That's what I was thinking. These Merci Allen's are definitely more conservative & office appropriate, and I guessed the round toe would be more comfortable (as well as cute, like I said before).
> 
> 
> Since I last posted here, I've now brought a pair of So Kate's and along with my Pigalles I'm now comfortable wearing 120's to the office three days a week (alternating with 4" pumps on the other two days to give my feet a rest).
> 
> My So Kate's were a better choice than the Hot Chicks I breifly considered after seeing you in them here, but now Stilly, you have me lusting after the Merci Allen's as my next future Loub purchase! (I may need you to talk me out of it!)
> 
> So I'll be looking forward to how you find them for work all day, as well as getting a better look at the toe shape.



That's great that you're know enjoying your So Kates at work *Jodie*. I tend to wear the So Kates more to work than the Pigalles and they seem to fit my foot better.
I actually bought these Merci Allens used but they were in new condition...just no box. I was thrilled to find them in my size.


----------



## stilly

highheeladdict said:


> I love love love the Merci Allen 130
> I find them to be way prettier than the Hot Chick. I hope to get a pair one day, preferably brand new if they'll ever be available again at the german online boutique...



Thanks so much* highheeladdict*!  They're certainly a bit different than the Hot Chicks.
I was so happy to find them in my size!


----------



## stilly

From Friday Casual...a Black Floral Dress and Liege Cork So Kates...


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Shocking Pink So Kates today...[emoji2]
> View attachment 3738051
> View attachment 3738052
> View attachment 3738053
> View attachment 3738054
> View attachment 3738055
> View attachment 3738056
> View attachment 3738057
> View attachment 3738058
> View attachment 3738059
> View attachment 3738061


Positively glowing Stilly!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> View attachment 3744226
> View attachment 3744227
> View attachment 3744228
> View attachment 3744229
> View attachment 3744230
> View attachment 3744231
> View attachment 3744232
> View attachment 3744233
> View attachment 3744234
> View attachment 3744235
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to dinner last night, my first foray out in my new Black Patent Merci Allen 130's...


Gorgeous - in love with those!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Gorgeous - in love with those!



Thanks so much* Kayapo*!!!


----------



## stilly

*Happy 4th of July!!! *
I wore these to a BBQ/Pool Party at a neighbor's house last night.
I thought the Red, White & Blue Girlstrappi's were color appropriate though I was overdressed as usual...


----------



## PatsyCline

They look pretty patriotic to me!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Wow! Amazing collection of Louboutin and they all looks stunning on you in your amazing wardrobe. Have a great 4th July.


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> They look pretty patriotic to me!



Thanks *Patsy*!!!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Wow! Amazing collection of Louboutin and they all looks stunning on you in your amazing wardrobe. Have a great 4th July.



Thanks so much *Birkin*!
Hope you had a great 4th!


----------



## stilly

From Friday night, my Nude Jamie 160's...


----------



## stilly

And from dinner last night, my new Black Lace & Suede Salonu 120's...


----------



## rcrmcweb

stilly said:


> Friday Casual...with the denim afoot this time.
> White dress, denim jacket and my new Denim/White Jazz So Kates...
> View attachment 3744215
> View attachment 3744216
> View attachment 3744217
> View attachment 3744218
> View attachment 3744219
> View attachment 3744220
> View attachment 3744221
> View attachment 3744222
> View attachment 3744224
> View attachment 3744225



Peta approved and hot!


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> View attachment 3758629
> View attachment 3758630
> View attachment 3758631
> View attachment 3758632
> View attachment 3758633
> View attachment 3758634
> View attachment 3758635
> View attachment 3758637
> View attachment 3758639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from dinner last night, my new Black Lace & Suede Salonu 120's...


Looks gorgeous!
Do you have Pigalace as well?


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> From Friday night, my Nude Jamie 160's...
> View attachment 3758618
> View attachment 3758619
> View attachment 3758620
> View attachment 3758621
> View attachment 3758622
> View attachment 3758623
> View attachment 3758624
> View attachment 3758625
> View attachment 3758626
> View attachment 3758627


Hi Stilly, I love the way only your big toe with it's red polish is peeping!  Is there special trick to getting a peep affect like that?


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> From Friday night, my Nude Jamie 160's...
> View attachment 3758618
> View attachment 3758619
> View attachment 3758620
> View attachment 3758621
> View attachment 3758622
> View attachment 3758623
> View attachment 3758624
> View attachment 3758625
> View attachment 3758626
> View attachment 3758627



You always look stunning in 160s Stilly. Are the Jamie 160s easier than Highness to spend a few hours out and about in?


----------



## stilly

rcrmcweb said:


> Peta approved and hot!



Thanks *rcrmcweb*!!!



nidaodi said:


> Looks gorgeous!
> Do you have Pigalace as well?



Thanks *nidaodi*!
No the Pigalace is one style I don't own...at least not yet...



baldjohn said:


> Hi Stilly, I love the way only your big toe with it's red polish is peeping!  Is there special trick to getting a peep affect like that?



Thanks* john*!
No there is no trick. Actually I have 2 toes peeping out...or maybe its one and half toes.
My big toe and 2nd toe are a bit long than the other toes so only they get to peep out.



Porsha said:


> You always look stunning in 160s Stilly. Are the Jamie 160s easier than Highness to spend a few hours out and about in?



Thanks* Porsha*!
The Jamies are very similar to wear to the Highness. The platforms and soles are very similar.
I find them a little tricky to walk in (I only wore these Jamies for about 4 hours here) due to the height of the heel and the very small sole. Of course I wear pumps most of the time so platforms always take a little adjustment when I wear then out.


----------



## stilly

White Patent So Kates for work


----------



## stilly

Merci Allen 130s to work today...


----------



## PatsyCline

Perfection!


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> Merci Allen 130s to work today...
> View attachment 3766601
> View attachment 3766602
> View attachment 3766603
> View attachment 3766604
> View attachment 3766605
> View attachment 3766606
> View attachment 3766607
> View attachment 3766608
> View attachment 3766610
> View attachment 3766611



Simply stunning.  The Merci Allen with that short round toe box is such a beautiful shoe and you wear it so well Stilly.


----------



## MvGalloway

Hi Stilly,

Awesome Growing collection. I may have asked before but do you have the Body Strass? The first model before it became a Follies model.


----------



## Jodie1980

stilly said:


> Merci Allen 130s to work today...
> View attachment 3766601
> View attachment 3766602
> View attachment 3766603
> View attachment 3766604
> View attachment 3766605
> View attachment 3766606
> View attachment 3766607
> View attachment 3766608
> View attachment 3766610
> View attachment 3766611


Wow Stilly! They look so stunning on you!

I love the short rounded toe. It looks so cute.

Do your toes go right to the end? Do you have any more close up pictures of the toe shape?

(They also look much better for your pinky toe.)

They are now my dream office shoe, and I want them so badly!

How did you find their comfort all day at work? Did you get any comments or compliments from anyone? Do you think you will wear them to the office again? Is there any chance that they will go in to your regular office shoe rotation, along with your staple So Kates & Pigalles (or are they too impractical)?

What would be your advice (or warning) to someone who currently wears So Kates & Pigalles, but now lusts after Merci Allen 130's for work? (I can't afford to invest in shoes like this if I'm not going to wear them regularly.)


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Perfection!



Thanks *Patsy*!!!


----------



## stilly

Porsha said:


> Simply stunning.  The Merci Allen with that short round toe box is such a beautiful shoe and you wear it so well Stilly.



Thanks so much* Porsha*!!!


----------



## stilly

MvGalloway said:


> Hi Stilly,
> 
> Awesome Growing collection. I may have asked before but do you have the Body Strass? The first model before it became a Follies model.



Thanks *MvGalloway*!
No I don't have the Body Strass CL's.
Maybe some day though...


----------



## stilly

Jodie1980 said:


> Wow Stilly! They look so stunning on you!
> 
> I love the short rounded toe. It looks so cute.
> 
> Do your toes go right to the end? Do you have any more close up pictures of the toe shape?
> 
> (They also look much better for your pinky toe.)
> 
> They are now my dream office shoe, and I want them so badly!
> 
> How did you find their comfort all day at work? Did you get any comments or compliments from anyone? Do you think you will wear them to the office again? Is there any chance that they will go in to your regular office shoe rotation, along with your staple So Kates & Pigalles (or are they too impractical)?
> 
> What would be your advice (or warning) to someone who currently wears So Kates & Pigalles, but now lusts after Merci Allen 130's for work? (I can't afford to invest in shoes like this if I'm not going to wear them regularly.)



Thanks s much *Jodie*!
They were actually fairly comfy to wear to work...for a 130mm heel.
There is still some room for my toes and they're not squished up as much as some CL's.
I did get quite a few compliments from the coffee shop in the morning, at work and then at the grocery store after work.
They do tend to draw some attention. 

I'm sure I'll wear them again to the office but the 130mm heel is still tough my ankles and feet for a 9-10 hour day.
They're better for half days or nights out.

If you wear the Piggy 120's  & SK's daily, I'm sure you could wear the Mecrci Allens to work.
As long as you don't stand for prolonged periods or walk a ton in a day you could probably manage them.


----------



## stilly

Navy Lace Dress and Nuit (Dark Navy Blue) So Kates to a wedding yesterday. I was able to dance in these quite a while in these before switching over to my Nude Lady Peeps to give my toes a little rest...


----------



## Jamesthompson

Beautiful. Your work colleagues are so lucky !!!!!!


----------



## stillettolover

You look awesome once again Stilly. Simply stunning. 

BTW, do you have any recent pics of the Allenissima 130's? I'd love to see those if you do.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Merci Allen 130s to work today...
> View attachment 3766601
> View attachment 3766602
> View attachment 3766603
> View attachment 3766604
> View attachment 3766605
> View attachment 3766606
> View attachment 3766607
> View attachment 3766608
> View attachment 3766610
> View attachment 3766611


Lovely as every Stilly. Yes, my Hot Chicks are getting a little more comfy every day and my ankles are finally getting used to the position. Guess it helps that I stand all day so they can get used to the strain a little faster. 

BTW Raquel - when I first started wearing Hot Chicks every day I tried switching back and forth with my So Kates. Didn't work for me - just made the Hot Chicks seem higher every time I switched back. The thing that has worked best for me is to give all my other shoes to my b/f for "safe keeping"... Also I made him promise not to give them back even if I begged him. Good thing he has a strong will because I have begged him a few times but he has always held out and that has worked out great for both of us.


----------



## stilly

stillettolover said:


> You look awesome once again Stilly. Simply stunning.
> 
> BTW, do you have any recent pics of the Allenissima 130's? I'd love to see those if you do.



Thanks *stillettolover*!
I haven't worn the Allenissimma 130's in a while but I'll wear them again soon!


----------



## stilly

Jamesthompson said:


> Beautiful. Your work colleagues are so lucky !!!!!!



Thanks so much *James*!


----------



## PatsyCline

Christina2 said:


> Lovely as every Stilly. Yes, my Hot Chicks are getting a little more comfy every day and my ankles are finally getting used to the position. Guess it helps that I stand all day so they can get used to the strain a little faster.
> 
> BTW Raquel - when I first started wearing Hot Chicks every day I tried switching back and forth with my So Kates. Didn't work for me - just made the Hot Chicks seem higher every time I switched back. The thing that has worked best for me is to give all my other shoes to my b/f for "safe keeping"... Also I made him promise not to give them back even if I begged him. Good thing he has a strong will because I have begged him a few times but he has always held out and that has worked out great for both of us.



Oh my, If I ever did that with my DH, I would never get them back either!  Hot Chicks are his favourite pair of heels for me to wear. If I don't wear a pair of them at least once per week, I hear about it!


----------



## stillettolover

stilly said:


> Thanks *stillettolover*!
> I haven't worn the Allenissimma 130's in a while but I'll wear them again soon!



Awesome! Thanks Stilly.


----------



## florcom

Very impressive Stilly how you can wear your 130mm all day in the office and still manage a trip to the grocery store. Do you carry a pair of flats in case your feet are killing after a lo g day at the office or if you twist an ankle? My wife tried on the So Kate and although they weren't too uncomfortable she said the strain on her ankles made her feel like she might twist an ankle. I will have her try them again hopefully she can feel more confident next time.


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> Very impressive Stilly how you can wear your 130mm all day in the office and still manage a trip to the grocery store. Do you carry a pair of flats in case your feet are killing after a lo g day at the office or if you twist an ankle? My wife tried on the So Kate and although they weren't too uncomfortable she said the strain on her ankles made her feel like she might twist an ankle. I will have her try them again hopefully she can feel more confident next time.



Thanks *florcom*!
I don't usually carry flats but I do carry a shorter pair of heels usually my well-worn Pigalle 120's which are fairly comfy.
I usually have them in case my feet get tired or we get a bit of rain.


----------



## stilly

From Friday, a casual white denim skirt, black peplum top and my new Black & White Leopard Iriza 120's...


----------



## stilly

To dinner and a movie last night, my Marlenarock 120's in Carmin Patent...


----------



## Zucnarf

stilly said:


> From Friday, a casual white denim skirt, black peplum top and my new Black & White Leopard Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 3781014
> View attachment 3781015
> View attachment 3781016
> View attachment 3781017
> View attachment 3781018
> View attachment 3781019
> View attachment 3781020
> View attachment 3781021
> View attachment 3781022
> View attachment 3781023



Love this outfit!


----------



## stilly

Zucnarf said:


> Love this outfit!



Thanks so much *Zucnarf*!!!


----------



## stilly

My Max Fiori Pigalle Follies 120's heading out...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> To dinner and a movie last night, my Marlenarock 120's in Carmin Patent...[/QUOTE
> The shape of these heels  absolutely stunning. Love the criss cross straps and that raised heel cup is to die for. Wish they came in a 130mm - lol. Tell me Stilly, how does the raised heel cup feel when walking ?


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> View attachment 3786659
> View attachment 3786660
> View attachment 3786661
> View attachment 3786662
> View attachment 3786664
> View attachment 3786665
> View attachment 3786666
> View attachment 3786667
> View attachment 3786668
> View attachment 3786669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Max Fiori Pigalle Follies 120's heading out...



Mmm - this is one of your best outfits ever. Everyone says the toe box on the Pigalle Follies is the same as the one on the Pigalles but it looks a little more comfy in your photos. What do you think ?


----------



## DebbiNC

Stilly, 

I'd love to know how you would evaluate the sizing on your Irizas and how they compare to some of your non designer shoes. I've heard they tend to run big and then I've heard the very opposite. Every time I have visited a store that sold Louboutins they either had nothing close to my size or were out of stock.  Also, I have to say those Marlenarocks are stunning!! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Loving your recent pairing outfits!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Mmm - this is one of your best outfits ever. Everyone says the toe box on the Pigalle Follies is the same as the one on the Pigalles but it looks a little more comfy in your photos. What do you think ?



Thanks *Christina*! Yes the toe box on the Follies is the same as the older style Pigalles and the comfort is about the same. I actually find the longer toed So Kates to be a little more comfy but the Piggies are always a nice change of pace.


----------



## stilly

DebbiNC said:


> Stilly,
> 
> I'd love to know how you would evaluate the sizing on your Irizas and how they compare to some of your non designer shoes. I've heard they tend to run big and then I've heard the very opposite. Every time I have visited a store that sold Louboutins they either had nothing close to my size or were out of stock.  Also, I have to say those Marlenarocks are stunning!! Thanks a bunch!



Thanks *Debbi*!
I usually go a half size down from my normal CL size on the Irizas. The open instep makes them a looser fitting shoe so you can get away with going a half size smaller. I do like a bit of a snugger fit on most of my CLs' however so they don't slip off while walking.


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Loving your recent pairing outfits!



Thanks so much *Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

Heading out Friday, I wore my Horizon (Light Blue) Patent So Kates with a new pale blue dress and denim jacket. Unfortunately, on the walk back to the car I destroyed both the heels on some rough pavement ripping off the heel tips and rolling up the leather. I had to walk barefoot for a while to avoid totally ruining them. Thankfully, they're now in for repairs and should be back good as new in few weeks. Accidents do happen...


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Heading out Friday, I wore my Horizon (Light Blue) Patent So Kates with a new pale blue dress and denim jacket. Unfortunately, on the walk back to the car I destroyed both the heels on some rough pavement ripping off the heel tips and rolling up the leather. I had to walk barefoot for a while to avoid totally ruining them. Thankfully, they're now in for repairs and should be back good as new in few weeks. Accidents do happen...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3788885
> View attachment 3788886
> View attachment 3788887
> View attachment 3788888
> View attachment 3788889
> View attachment 3788890
> View attachment 3788891
> View attachment 3788892
> View attachment 3788893
> View attachment 3788894



Gorgeous look, *Stilly*, but so sorry about the need for repairs. I think these gorgeous shoes are meant to be worn rather than displayed, and if you take that approach, these things happen from time to time


----------



## stilly

And for Saturday Date Night, my Black Patent Allenissima 130's with a polka dot dress and black cardi. These are by far the most comfortable of my 130mm CL's...


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> View attachment 3788915
> View attachment 3788917
> View attachment 3788918
> View attachment 3788919
> View attachment 3788922
> View attachment 3788923
> View attachment 3788926
> View attachment 3788927
> View attachment 3788929
> View attachment 3788930
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Saturday Date Night, my Black Patent Allenissima 130's with a polka dot dress and black cardi. These are by far the most comfortable of my 130mm CL's...



I never really paid attention to what a great design these are. That curve from heel strap to toe strap is really graceful [emoji7] 

Stilly, how do you find the engineering of CL 130s vs other brands? I've never worn any 130s so I have no frame of reference wear-wise, but do CLs feel as sturdy or as "comfortable" or wearable as others?


----------



## stillettolover

Well you promised you'd wear them and girl you didn't disappoint!   Wow!!! You look amazing in them Stilly. They really look sexy on you!  Not sure how in the world you are able to walk in them but they sure look great on your feet. Your BF is a lucky guy! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stilettovixen

Shoe closet


----------



## stilly

LolasCloset said:


> I never really paid attention to what a great design these are. That curve from heel strap to toe strap is really graceful [emoji7]
> 
> Stilly, how do you find the engineering of CL 130s vs other brands? I've never worn any 130s so I have no frame of reference wear-wise, but do CLs feel as sturdy or as "comfortable" or wearable as others?



Thanks *Lola*!
The CL 130's are actually pretty sturdy give the super high, thin heel. The only other 130's I own for comparison are the Brian Atwood pumps. I'd say they're about the same in quality and both are well constructed. The CL's may be a tad sturdier.
None of the 130mm shoes are very comfortable for long periods of time but they're beautiful and bearable for short stints.



stillettolover said:


> Well you promised you'd wear them and girl you didn't disappoint!   Wow!!! You look amazing in them Stilly. They really look sexy on you!  Not sure how in the world you are able to walk in them but they sure look great on your feet. Your BF is a lucky guy! Thanks for sharing.



Thanks* stillettolover*!
My BF does love 130mm heels. He's always begging me to wear them out.
I've gotten better walking in them after many outings (including a few times to work) but they're still a bit of a challenge.
No pain no gain I guess...



stilettovixen said:


> Shoe closet



In my case it would be closets plural, bedroom floor, guest room, basement, etc...
My collection has gotten too big to have them all together...


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Thanks* stillettolover*!
> My BF does love 130mm heels. He's always begging me to wear them out.
> I've gotten better walking in them after many outings (including a few times to work) but they're still a bit of a challenge.
> No pain no gain I guess...



Same with my DH.  130mm heels are his favourite, so at least once per week I wear them to work (we work in the same office).

For his birthday last year, I made up coupons that allowed him to pick his favourite heels for me to wear. I did put a limit on one coupon per week, otherwise I'd be wearing them every day, if he had his way. 

Plus we have our unofficial High Heel Tuesday (HHT) where I usually wear Hot Chicks, or something similar that I wouldn't normally wear to work.

Just something else to keep our relationship from being boring. I almost always get a bouquet of roses (colour matched to my heels) and an invitation to lunch, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## stillettolover

That's cool Patsy that you do things like that to keep your DH happy! Kuddos to you!


----------



## Zucnarf

stilly said:


> View attachment 3788915
> View attachment 3788917
> View attachment 3788918
> View attachment 3788919
> View attachment 3788922
> View attachment 3788923
> View attachment 3788926
> View attachment 3788927
> View attachment 3788929
> View attachment 3788930
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Saturday Date Night, my Black Patent Allenissima 130's with a polka dot dress and black cardi. These are by far the most comfortable of my 130mm CL's...



This is sexyyy!!!!


----------



## Stilettos Fan

stilly said:


> Thanks *Lola*!
> The CL 130's are actually pretty sturdy give the super high, thin heel. The only other 130's I own for comparison are the Brian Atwood pumps. I'd say they're about the same in quality and both are well constructed. The CL's may be a tad sturdier.
> None of the 130mm shoes are very comfortable for long periods of time but they're beautiful and bearable for short stints.


Your stiletto heels are stunning! I'm considering getting a pair of Christian Louboutin so kates for my gf & I'm wondering two things    1. How long can they be comfortably worn without taking off?     2. How thin are the heels in diameter?


----------



## PatsyCline

stillettolover said:


> That's cool Patsy that you do things like that to keep your DH happy! Kuddos to you!



Considering he buys them, the least I can do is wear them for him.

As my mom told me, 'if you don't make your man happy, he might get happy with someone else!'


----------



## stillettolover

PatsyCline said:


> Considering he buys them, the least I can do is wear them for him.
> 
> As my mom told me, 'if you don't make your man happy, he might get happy with someone else!'


You mommy is a very smart lady!


----------



## Brazucaa

PatsyCline said:


> Considering he buys them, the least I can do is wear them for him.
> 
> As my mom told me, 'if you don't make your man happy, he might get happy with someone else!'


LOL! Lovely!


----------



## PatsyCline

Brazucaa said:


> LOL! Lovely!


It took me a while to figure out what my priorities should be in our marriage.


----------



## Brazucaa

PatsyCline said:


> It took me a while to figure out what my priorities should be in our marriage.


You definitely have got your priorities right. All the best to you and DH (extensive to your mother - she is very wise)


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Same with my DH.  130mm heels are his favourite, so at least once per week I wear them to work (we work in the same office).
> 
> For his birthday last year, I made up coupons that allowed him to pick his favourite heels for me to wear. I did put a limit on one coupon per week, otherwise I'd be wearing them every day, if he had his way.
> 
> Plus we have our unofficial High Heel Tuesday (HHT) where I usually wear Hot Chicks, or something similar that I wouldn't normally wear to work.
> 
> Just something else to keep our relationship from being boring. I almost always get a bouquet of roses (colour matched to my heels) and an invitation to lunch, so I'm not complaining.



I so love that Patsy!!! 
I'll have to try it with my boyfriend!


----------



## stilly

Zucnarf said:


> This is sexyyy!!!!



Thanks so much *Zucnarf*!!!


----------



## stilly

Stilettos Fan said:


> Your stiletto heels are stunning! I'm considering getting a pair of Christian Louboutin so kates for my gf & I'm wondering two things    1. How long can they be comfortably worn without taking off?     2. How thin are the heels in diameter?



That's such a nice idea *Stilettos Fan*!

I can wear the So Kates for 10 hours +. I often wear them to work but I do have a desk job and don't have to stand in them all day. It has taken me a few years to get to this point however and most women only wear them to dinner or for special occasions for a few hours at a time. In general they're not very comfortable shoes, made for style & beauty not comfort.

The heel on the So Kate is very, very thin. It almost defies the laws of physics and you would think it would break when you walk on it its so thin but I've actually found the heels to be very durable as long as you walk carefully. The heel diameter is a mere 6mm at the bottom.

Good Luck! I think your gf will love them!


----------



## stilly

Nude Lady Peeps for Casual Friday today...


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> I so love that Patsy!!!
> I'll have to try it with my boyfriend!


If you're interested in the one that I made up, let me know, and hopefully I can attach it to a message to you (or anyone else that wants it).

I have it in Word (.docx) format or Adobe (.pdf) format.


----------



## PatsyCline

PatsyCline said:


> If you're interested in the one that I made up, let me know, and hopefully I can attach it to a message to you (or anyone else that wants it).
> 
> I have it in Word (.docx) format or Adobe (.pdf) format.


I don't think I can attach it to a message, so I uploaded the files to a file sharing site for anyone that wants them.
In Adobe format
https://k2s.cc/file/e90cac214a53a/Coupon_24.pdf 
In Word format
https://k2s.cc/file/66283e8b5bd31/Coupon_24.docx


----------



## PatsyCline

Brazucaa said:


> You definitely have got your priorities right. All the best to you and DH (extensive to your mother - she is very wise)


Yes, mom took me aside when DH wanted me to get a pair of Hot Chicks, which I thought would be much too high for me to wear. I received a good scolding from her, about keeping him happy, and since it wasn't an issue of can't wear them, just a matter of getting used to the height, I should get them.

I have five pair of them now.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Nude Lady Peeps for Casual Friday today...
> View attachment 3792901
> View attachment 3792902
> View attachment 3792903
> View attachment 3792904
> View attachment 3792905
> View attachment 3792906
> View attachment 3792907
> View attachment 3792908
> View attachment 3792909
> View attachment 3792910


Love the lady peep with the denim jacket!


----------



## Stilettos Fan

stilly said:


> That's such a nice idea *Stilettos Fan*!
> 
> I can wear the So Kates for 10 hours +. I often wear them to work but I do have a desk job and don't have to stand in them all day. It has taken me a few years to get to this point however and most women only wear them to dinner or for special occasions for a few hours at a time. In general they're not very comfortable shoes, made for style & beauty not comfort.
> 
> The heel on the So Kate is very, very thin. It almost defies the laws of physics and you would think it would break when you walk on it its so thin but I've actually found the heels to be very durable as long as you walk carefully. The heel diameter is a mere 6mm at the bottom.
> 
> Good Luck! I think your gf will love them!


Thank you lots for that your explanations were helpful! Looks like the Christian Louboutin So Kates are checked as a candidate gift for her upcoming birthday.


----------



## Porsha

Stilly, the Allenissima 130 with the polka dot dress is a look to die for.  Truly stunning.


----------



## Jamesthompson

Great to hear a win-win story.


----------



## Porsha

Stilly, I was hoping you could give me some advice.  I am looking to buy a pair of CL below-the-knee boots, either 100 or 120 heel. However when I tried a pair on a few years ago I could not zip up the boot as the boot was cut for a very slim leg.    I do not remember the name of the boot.   Would you know which of your boots is cut for more generous calves?


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> If you're interested in the one that I made up, let me know, and hopefully I can attach it to a message to you (or anyone else that wants it).
> 
> I have it in Word (.docx) format or Adobe (.pdf) format.



Thanks so much *Patsy*!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Love the lady peep with the denim jacket!



Thanks *Lav*!!!
Love the peep toes for summer!


----------



## stilly

Yukonstar said:


> I have long been a fan of yours Stilly but have not posted before and please forgive my long post, but PatsyCline's post about the vouchers for her DH has motivated me.
> I do so love your forum postings Stilly, they are an inspiration to me in helping me choose from the wonderful CL options.   Your photos are always so well shot. And I love the LP and denim jacket outfit. Beautiful.
> 
> I liked the voucher idea from PatsyCline and I thought I would share with you the deal I have with my DH. Some time ago I was getting fed up with DH always dressing very casual when we would go out, often even in sportswear, it always disappointed me as he looks so handsome in a suit but he would never wear one, and I do so like to dress up.  DH was always encouraging me to wear my highest heels, so I had a devious idea.  I made a deal with him - whenever we go out if he wears a suit then he gets to choose the shoes I wear.
> 
> Well, this has been such a big success.  To start with he would wear a suit just to the occasional dinner, but he started so enjoying choosing shoes for me that now he wears a suit almost everywhere we go together, including recently the grocery store!  We are definitely the best-dressed couple in the grocery store - him in his smart suit, me usually in a pair of Daf booties or something similar .
> 
> This deal sound like a silly little thing but I have found that it has brought us a lot closer - we go out together a lot more now, in fact most weekends and many evenings we are now out and about.  And we notice each other more when we are out. .   And another benefit is that he now loves buying me new shoes
> 
> Initially it was a real challenge for me. DH always chooses my highest heels, usually So Kates or Daffs, and I was just not used to spending long periods in them, and walking about on concrete was so difficult.  But as this deal thing was my idea I was determined not to give up, especially as DH was so enthusiastic he began looking smart whenever and wherever we went. . And like you always say Stilly, with regular practice you really do get used to the pitch and height, especially when a shoe completely breaks in.  Now l can even manage a days sightseeing or shopping without a problem, so long as we have frequent rest breaks.
> 
> The only downside is the wear on the shoes, oh boy do I get through heel tips, you must be the same Stilly.  And I'm a bit disappointed that he never chooses some of my beautiful lower shoes.
> 
> DH is a fan of yours too and loves your 130 shoes and now wants to buy me a pair, though there are not any in the stores or online at present.   Whilst I would dearly love a pair, I have said that wearing a 130 heel with no platform is definitely NOT in the deal!
> 
> Thanks again for being such an inspiration.



Thanks so much *Yuconstar*!
I love your story*!*

My boyfriend likes to wear suits and sportcoats as well and I often let him pick out my CL's for the night and then I pick out the rest of the outfit. He still loves me in the Pigalles and So Kates so its not always the 130mm styles when he chooses the style.

I'm now getting into a routine of wearing new CL's until the heel tips wear out (which doesn't take very long as you noted) and then I have a cobbler replace the tips with the better wearing rubber style as well as getting the red rubber soles installed.


----------



## stilly

Porsha said:


> Lovely and funny memories Yukonstar     I do like your arrangement and the closeness it seems to bring to you and your partner.
> 
> Stilly, I was hoping you could give me some advice.  I am looking to buy a pair of CL below-the-knee boots, either 100 or 120 heel. However when I tried a pair on a few years ago I could not zip up the boot as the boot was cut for a very slim leg.    I do not remember the name of the boot.   Would you know which of your boots is cut for more generous calves?



Sadly, all the CL's boots all seem to have very slim legs. The Tournoi's are a little more generous in the leg as are my Suede Pretty Womans. The suede boots stretch a bit more and are probably a better bet. The Black Calf Pigalle Boots I bought last year are horribly tight in the leg even after having them stretched by a cobbler. Hope this helps.


----------



## stilly

From earlier this week, my Gray Kid Impera 120's heading out for dinner on a cool night. I've always wanted a pair of these and finally found this pre-owned pair over the winter at a great price. I love the unusual gray kid leather which I'd never seen before.


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> View attachment 3799156
> View attachment 3799159
> View attachment 3799161
> View attachment 3799163
> View attachment 3799169
> View attachment 3799170
> View attachment 3799171
> View attachment 3799172
> View attachment 3799173
> View attachment 3799174
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From earlier this week, my Gray Kid Impera 120's heading out for dinner on a cool night. I've always wanted a pair of these and finally found this pre-owned pair over the winter at a great price. I love the unusual gray kid leather which I'd never seen before.



You look gorgeous! Those are amazing shoes, and I love the whole look.


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> View attachment 3799156
> View attachment 3799159
> View attachment 3799161
> View attachment 3799163
> View attachment 3799169
> View attachment 3799170
> View attachment 3799171
> View attachment 3799172
> View attachment 3799173
> View attachment 3799174
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From earlier this week, my Gray Kid Impera 120's heading out for dinner on a cool night. I've always wanted a pair of these and finally found this pre-owned pair over the winter at a great price. I love the unusual gray kid leather which I'd never seen before.



wow i never even knew this color existed. love it!


----------



## LavenderIce

The grey kid Imperas are perfection!  Love them *stilly*!    Do they have the SK or PF toe box?  I can't tell because of the detailing.


----------



## stilly

PurseACold said:


> You look gorgeous! Those are amazing shoes, and I love the whole look.



Thanks *PurseACold*!!!



betty.lee said:


> wow i never even knew this color existed. love it!



Thanks so much *betty.lee*!
I bought these from a seller in France so this color may have been only in Europe.



LavenderIce said:


> The grey kid Imperas are perfection!  Love them *stilly*!    Do they have the SK or PF toe box?  I can't tell because of the detailing.



Thanks *Lav*!
They have the So Kate toe and heel.
The fit is very similar.


----------



## stilly

From Friday night, Pigalle Follies 120's on Pink with a bright pink floral dress...


----------



## yoonaqin

Hi,im new here and my English is very poor.I feel inconceivable when I see your picture,these are wonderful and you are beautiful.I think you can take a picture of all of your louboutin heels.And you can change places and take pictures in another position.
WISH YOU!


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> From Friday night, Pigalle Follies 120's on Pink with a bright pink floral dress...


Stilly, you look so lovely


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From Friday night, Pigalle Follies 120's on Pink with a bright pink floral dress...
> View attachment 3800810
> View attachment 3800812
> View attachment 3800816
> View attachment 3800817
> View attachment 3800819
> View attachment 3800820
> View attachment 3800821
> View attachment 3800822
> View attachment 3800823
> View attachment 3800824


Lovely as always Stilly. The toe ring is so cute - does it make the pointy toe feel any different ?


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *Yuconstar*!
> I love your story*!*
> 
> My boyfriend likes to wear suits and sportcoats as well and I often let him pick out my CL's for the night and then I pick out the rest of the outfit. He still loves me in the Pigalles and So Kates so its not always the 130mm styles when he chooses the style.
> 
> I'm now getting into a routine of wearing new CL's until the heel tips wear out (which doesn't take very long as you noted) and then I have a cobbler replace the tips with the better wearing rubber style as well as getting the red rubber soles installed.



oooooh, see I have a pair of decolletes with that harder-wearing rubber tip, and would love to have it added to my irizas and piggies, but my local cobbler doesn't have rubber or even plastic tips that small. MM7 in London only do the standard issue CL tips, so so far I've only gotten metal tips that tiny. Have you have any luck with getting the tiny heel tips in rubber for your SKs or whatever? 

p.s. those imperas in grey are PERFECT! I also had no idea that colourway existed for the, and they are just beautiful


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Stilly, you look so lovely



Thanks *MsYvonne*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Lovely as always Stilly. The toe ring is so cute - does it make the pointy toe feel any different ?



Thanks *Christina*!
No the toe ring doesn't make the shoes feel any different but the toe ring itself takes me a little time to get used to since I don't wear them that frequently. After an hour though, I don't even feel I'm wearing a toe ring...


----------



## stilly

LolasCloset said:


> oooooh, see I have a pair of decolletes with that harder-wearing rubber tip, and would love to have it added to my irizas and piggies, but my local cobbler doesn't have rubber or even plastic tips that small. MM7 in London only do the standard issue CL tips, so so far I've only gotten metal tips that tiny. Have you have any luck with getting the tiny heel tips in rubber for your SKs or whatever?
> 
> p.s. those imperas in grey are PERFECT! I also had no idea that colourway existed for the, and they are just beautiful



Thanks *LolasCloset*!
I've been mailing most of my CL's to Santana Creative for any work. They've done many pairs of my SKs, Irizas and Pigalle Follies. They do amazing work and specialize in repairing high end designer shoes. I usually get the red rubber soles and rubber heel tips done at the same time. I just don't trust my local cobbler with really high end shoes which is not their specialty...


----------



## stilly

My new Black Calf Fetish 130's got to go out last night...


----------



## PatsyCline

Too fabulous Stilly!


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> My new Black Calf Fetish 130's got to go out last night...


I so wish to own the key of those shoes


----------



## Luv n bags

You have the prettiest outfits!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Too fabulous Stilly!



Thanks so much *Patsy*!!!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> I so wish to own the key of those shoes



My boyfriend keeps the keys close to him. Especially on the 130mm heels which he loves...


----------



## stilly

tigertrixie said:


> You have the prettiest outfits!



Thanks *tigertrixie*!!!


----------



## stilly

Something different from Casual Friday...a black floral shirtdress with my Black Kid Deepik 120 Peep Toes.
I love the way these heels seem to defy gravity...


----------



## annamoon

These are exquisite Stilly, I can only admire how you can walk in them without them slipping off. Love the dress too.


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> My new Black Calf Fetish 130's got to go out last night...
> View attachment 3804116
> View attachment 3804117
> View attachment 3804119
> View attachment 3804120
> View attachment 3804121
> View attachment 3804122
> View attachment 3804123
> View attachment 3804126
> View attachment 3804127
> View attachment 3804128



I love these damn shoes! [emoji30] I want a pair so badly. How do these feel compared with other 130s like Merci Allen?


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> These are exquisite Stilly, I can only admire how you can walk in them without them slipping off. Love the dress too.



Thanks so much *annamoon*!
These actually fit fairly tight so there wasn't much chance of them slipping off.
They certainly aren't the most comfy of my CL's...


----------



## stilly

LolasCloset said:


> I love these damn shoes! [emoji30] I want a pair so badly. How do these feel compared with other 130s like Merci Allen?



Thanks *LolasCloset*!
I 've actually been hunting for this style in the 130mm heel for a while. I already have the same pair with the 120mm heel.
These are actually a bit more comfy than the Merci Allen's and the toebox is a bit more generous for my toes.
I'm thinking about cutting off the flower detail though which would make them show a bit more toe cleavage.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> My new Black Calf Fetish 130's got to go out last night...
> View attachment 3804116
> View attachment 3804117
> View attachment 3804119
> View attachment 3804120
> View attachment 3804121
> View attachment 3804122
> View attachment 3804123
> View attachment 3804126
> View attachment 3804127
> View attachment 3804128


Stilly
Your legs and heels look exquisite in these, as usual. I can't help noticing that the heels look a little bent in - do you notice that when walking in them ? .... and yes I too do like to show as much toe cleavage as I can in my pointies - that's one of the things that convinced me to go full time in my Hot Chicks (BTW - I am doing better in them everyday - especially with all the little helpers my dear b/f adds to my heels - lol)  guess toe cleavage is just a matter of taste. Some girls like it, some girls don't.


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> Sadly, all the CL's boots all seem to have very slim legs. The Tournoi's are a little more generous in the leg as are my Suede Pretty Womans. The suede boots stretch a bit more and are probably a better bet. The Black Calf Pigalle Boots I bought last year are horribly tight in the leg even after having them stretched by a cobbler. Hope this helps.



Thanks for the advice Stilly.    Looks like CL boots are not for me.


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Stilly
> Your legs and heels look exquisite in these, as usual. I can't help noticing that the heels look a little bent in - do you notice that when walking in them ? .... and yes I too do like to show as much toe cleavage as I can in my pointies - that's one of the things that convinced me to go full time in my Hot Chicks (BTW - I am doing better in them everyday - especially with all the little helpers my dear b/f adds to my heels - lol)  guess toe cleavage is just a matter of taste. Some girls like it, some girls don't.



Thanks *Christina*!
Great to hear that you're sticking with the Hot Chicks as your everyday heel. So amazing!

Yes some of my heels noticeably cant/bend in especially on the shaped heels like the Fetishes and Merci Allens.
This is most noticeable however on some of my older Pigalle 120's where it makes it a little more of a challenge to walk in them.
I actually do like that look though...


----------



## stilly

Porsha said:


> Thanks for the advice Stilly.    Looks like CL boots are not for me.



You might want to try the CL booties though. I love the So Kate booties for Fall & Winter!


----------



## stilly

Casual Friday...in a new pink dress and my Black Patent Merci Allen 130's...


----------



## PatsyCline

Simply stunning Stilly!


----------



## ChooLoub

stilly said:


> Here is a pair of non-CL navy sandals that I wore on Sunday to brunch. They're from many years ago and I found them in the back of my closet so I threw them on for fun.
> 
> Unfortunately, they killed my feet after wearing them a while so I had to switch over to the reliable Navy Ostritch Piggies ...



Hello Stilly,

I've recently joined the forum, due to finding the forum via a "Louboutin Hot Wave Google search" (I have just bought a pair!). I've read every page up to 150 of your Pigalle thread, and have another 380 to go!!!!! Love your thread - I have 2 pairs of Pigalle 120's, in black kid (old version) and nude patent (new version). I also have some white kid So Kate 120's along with my black patent Hot Wave 130's.

I'm also a great Jimmy Choo fan too!!!! Hence my ChooLoub name!

I just love the non-CL navy sandals you wore for these photos - they look absolutely gorgeous. I understand why they hurt though, as high heel sandals with thin straps do!!! Still, it's worth the pain for the look though!!!

Well done - keep up the good work with all of the photos. I'll keep reading through the rest of the thread in the meantime.............

P.S. I'm dying for some Louboutin Allenissima's...........................


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Simply stunning Stilly!



Thanks *Patsy*!!!



ChooLoub said:


> Hello Stilly,
> 
> I've recently joined the forum, due to finding the forum via a "Louboutin Hot Wave Google search" (I have just bought a pair!). I've read every page up to 150 of your Pigalle thread, and have another 380 to go!!!!! Love your thread - I have 2 pairs of Pigalle 120's, in black kid (old version) and nude patent (new version). I also have some white kid So Kate 120's along with my black patent Hot Wave 130's.
> 
> I'm also a great Jimmy Choo fan too!!!! Hence my ChooLoub name!
> 
> I just love the non-CL navy sandals you wore for these photos - they look absolutely gorgeous. I understand why they hurt though, as high heel sandals with thin straps do!!! Still, it's worth the pain for the look though!!!
> 
> Well done - keep up the good work with all of the photos. I'll keep reading through the rest of the thread in the meantime.............
> 
> P.S. I'm dying for some Louboutin Allenissima's...........................



Thanks so much *ChooLoub*!
I've been posting almost weekly for many years now so there are lots of pages to work through.

I still love the older Pigalles and still wear them quite a bit.
I may dig out those navy sandals again and wear them before the summer is gone. 
The Allenissimas are really a beautiful show and open design makes them a bit more comfy than the Hot Chicks or Hot Waves.
Do you ever get to wear you Hot Waves? They're really a gorgeous shoe...


----------



## ChooLoub

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *ChooLoub*!
> I've been posting almost weekly for many years now so there are lots of pages to work through.
> 
> I still love the older Pigalles and still wear them quite a bit.
> I may dig out those navy sandals again and wear them before the summer is gone.
> The Allenissimas are really a beautiful show and open design makes them a bit more comfy than the Hot Chicks or Hot Waves.
> Do you ever get to wear you Hot Waves? They're really a gorgeous shoe...



Thank you very much for your reply Stilly!
Yes - please dig out the navy sandals again. They deserve another photo session!!!
Can you also model the Allenissimas again please? They are a gorgeous looking shoe, and I appreciate your advice about them - I just need to bide my time on eBay to purchase a pair here in the UK..................
I've been wearing my Hot Waves around the house to break them in, so they haven't been worn out yet. But their time will come!!!!!
Like you, I love nothing better than going shopping in a pair of lovely high heels, usually 120's. I just don't feel properly dressed without an elegant pair of heels on my feet!
BTW, for everyone reading this thread, my Pigalle 120's actually have 130mm heels in UK size 8, as do my So Kates. My Hot Waves are 138mm, so not for the uninitiated!!!!!
I've been a heel wearer since my early teens, so they are second nature to me now. My collection has swelled to 85 pairs of heels (not all Loubs and Choos unfortunately!!!!), none having heels lower than 112mm, most being 120mm or more.
Looking forward to more photo of the navy sandals and Allenissimas Stilly. I'll keep reading through all of your pages too!
Thank you!
ChooLoub x


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> Casual Friday...in a new pink dress and my Black Patent Merci Allen 130's...
> View attachment 3812152
> View attachment 3812153
> View attachment 3812154
> View attachment 3812155
> View attachment 3812156
> View attachment 3812157
> View attachment 3812158
> View attachment 3812159
> View attachment 3812160
> View attachment 3812161


You look so comfortable in these and with the round toe box and thicker heel , it seems you can run around all day in these no problem. Are these as comfy as they look on you, there doesn't look to be any tightness for your toes and your feet and ankles don't show the strain of The Hot Chicks? Then again you make wearing sky high heels look so effortless with all your practice, but these look great with this casual Friday outfit.


----------



## ChooLoub

Hello Stilly, and everyone else!
I thought you might appreciate some photos of my Hot Waves;





I'm on page 170 of your thread now Stilly, and thoroughly enjoying all of your photos. Please keep them coming, you are Goddess of Heels!!!! 
Do you have any Iriza 120's?? I haven't come across any yet in your thread - they are another particular favourite of mine, and on my wishlist!!
Bless you Stilly - thank you very much for your photos and advice.
ChouLoub xx


----------



## stilly

ChooLoub said:


> Hello Stilly, and everyone else!
> I thought you might appreciate some photos of my Hot Waves;
> 
> View attachment 3816779
> View attachment 3816780
> View attachment 3816781
> 
> I'm on page 170 of your thread now Stilly, and thoroughly enjoying all of your photos. Please keep them coming, you are Goddess of Heels!!!!
> Do you have any Iriza 120's?? I haven't come across any yet in your thread - they are another particular favourite of mine, and on my wishlist!!
> Bless you Stilly - thank you very much for your photos and advice.
> ChouLoub xx



Thanks so much *ChooLoub*!
I love your Hot Waves. I wore mine over the weekend and will post some pics.
Yes I have quite a few pairs of Iriza 120's now...in rainbow of colors...Black, Nude, Blue, Yellow, Leopard, Silver Glitter, etc...
Keep going through my thread and you'll see them eventually. They're more recent in the last 12-18 months...


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> You look so comfortable in these and with the round toe box and thicker heel , it seems you can run around all day in these no problem. Are these as comfy as they look on you, there doesn't look to be any tightness for your toes and your feet and ankles don't show the strain of The Hot Chicks? Then again you make wearing sky high heels look so effortless with all your practice, but these look great with this casual Friday outfit.



The Merci Allens are easier to wear than the Hot Chicks and the toe box is much comfortable as you noted. After wearing them an hour or so though, the 130mm heel still strains my ankles so its not as effortless as it may look in the pics. They were fine for a half day of work last Friday and running a few errands thereafter though...


----------



## ChooLoub

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *ChooLoub*!
> I love your Hot Waves. I wore mine over the weekend and will post some pics.
> Yes I have quite a few pairs of Iriza 120's now...in rainbow of colors...Black, Nude, Blue, Yellow, Leopard, Silver Glitter, etc...
> Keep going through my thread and you'll see them eventually. They're more recent in the last 12-18 months...



I'm very much looking forward to your Hot Wave pics Stilly.

I'm also very much looking forward to seeing your Iriza pics too - I'm SO jealous of your collection!!!!!!

Love the Merci Allens - they are such an elegant shoe with the rounded toe, which helps to make feet look smaller than pointed toes.

I might post some pics of me in my white So Kates..............

Thanks Stilly!!!


----------



## ChooLoub

stilly said:


> It was so cold and windy out this week I had to wear tights with my Piggies for a little shopping trip.
> 
> Black Kid Pigalle 120s with patterned cable tights from Banana Republic, plaid skirt from Boston Proper and black turtleneck sweater from Victorias Secret.



Stilly - page 173. The black Pigalles with the black tights and straight skirt is a fantastic, classic look. Very much my style. I think you should wear tights/nylons more for some of your autumn/winter shots.

Really like this look!!! It's a YES from me!!

ChooLoub x


----------



## ChooLoub

stilly said:


> I decided to make a New Year's Resolution to not keep any CL's that I buy that I don't absolutely love. In trying to keep that resolution, I returned these Black Patent Flo Slings last week...



Page 176 - LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the black patent Flo Slings. I do have "a thing" for peeptoe slingbacks, so the Flos definitely tick all my boxes!!!

ChouLoub x


----------



## ChooLoub

stilly said:


> I decided to make a New Year's Resolution to not keep any CL's that I buy that I don't absolutely love. In trying to keep that resolution, I returned these Black Patent Flo Slings last week...



OMG!!!! You returned them . What a shame, because they realy suited you..............


----------



## stilly

ChooLoub said:


> Stilly - page 173. The black Pigalles with the black tights and straight skirt is a fantastic, classic look. Very much my style. I think you should wear tights/nylons more for some of your autumn/winter shots.
> 
> Really like this look!!! It's a YES from me!!
> 
> ChooLoub x



Thanks *ChooLoub*!
I do occasionally like wearing nylons but they're just too hot for most of the year where I live. With Fall & Winter coming however it wouldn't be long before I don the nylons again...


----------



## stilly

ChooLoub said:


> OMG!!!! You returned them . What a shame, because they realy suited you..............



Now I semi-regret returning them. They do pop up on eBay once and while though...


----------



## stilly

Black Lady Peep 150's w/Red Toe and my new Baily 44 Bell Sleeved Dress to work yesterday...


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Black Lady Peep 150's w/Red Toe and my new Baily 44 Bell Sleeved Dress to work yesterday...
> View attachment 3819326
> View attachment 3819327
> View attachment 3819328
> View attachment 3819329
> View attachment 3819330
> View attachment 3819331
> View attachment 3819332
> View attachment 3819333
> View attachment 3819334
> View attachment 3819335


Lovely dress and heels Stilly


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Casual Friday...in a new pink dress and my Black Patent Merci Allen 130's...
> View attachment 3812152
> View attachment 3812153
> View attachment 3812154
> View attachment 3812155
> View attachment 3812156
> View attachment 3812157
> View attachment 3812158
> View attachment 3812159
> View attachment 3812160
> View attachment 3812161


oh my they just get higher and higher WOW!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> My new Black Calf Fetish 130's got to go out last night...
> View attachment 3804116
> View attachment 3804117
> View attachment 3804119
> View attachment 3804120
> View attachment 3804121
> View attachment 3804122
> View attachment 3804123
> View attachment 3804126
> View attachment 3804127
> View attachment 3804128


WOW they look almost in possible to wear


----------



## PatsyCline

Absolute classic style Stilly!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> oh my they just get higher and higher WOW!



Thanks *Kayapo*!
As 130mm heels go, these are actually fairly comfy.
That's not to say that any of the 130mm CL's are like slippers to wear but it certainly gets easier as I wear them more often.


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Absolute classic style Stilly!



Thanks so much *Patsy*!!!


----------



## stilly

For a cool Friday Casual, I broke out my Black Kid Madame Butterfly Bootie 150's which I haven't worn in a while...


----------



## stilly

And then last night, my Black Patent Hot Wave 130's with a new yellow mini dress to the movies...


----------



## PatsyCline

OMG, does your boyfriend even remember what the movie was about?


----------



## Kayapo97

Well Stilly we know who the star of show was! !![emoji6]
Wonderful I really must get a pair myself. I am assuming they are slightly kinder on the toes?


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> For a cool Friday Casual, I broke out my Black Kid Madame Butterfly Bootie 150's which I haven't worn in a while...
> View attachment 3820713
> View attachment 3820714
> View attachment 3820716
> View attachment 3820718
> View attachment 3820719
> View attachment 3820720
> View attachment 3820721
> View attachment 3820722
> View attachment 3820723
> View attachment 3820724



I'm so jealous Stilly, I've been trying to get a pair of those for years!


----------



## baldjohn

Wow, Stilly you look great in the hot waves.  How are they to wear as look both very high and limited toe room.  Did you slip them off at the cinema?


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> OMG, does your boyfriend even remember what the movie was about?



Alas I fell asleep for half the movie so I wouldn't be the person to ask...


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Wow, Stilly you look great in the hot waves.  How are they to wear as look both very high and limited toe room.  Did you slip them off at the cinema?



Thanks *john*!
I did slip them off for a bit in the sparsely filled theatre and my boyfriend gave me a little foot rub.
These are actually more comfy than the Hot Chicks as at least my toes have some space and aren't getting crushed.


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> I'm so jealous Stilly, I've been trying to get a pair of those for years!



Thanks *Patsy*!
Keep looking. I see the Nude version occasionally on eBay.
I got them a few years back when they were the "hot shoe" of the time.
They're still cute, soft and fairly comfortable.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Well Stilly we know who the star of show was! !![emoji6]
> Wonderful I really must get a pair myself. I am assuming they are slightly kinder on the toes?



You're so nice *Kayapo*...
It was a very uncrowded, late movie so I was the star of a rather small show...
Yes the peep toe makes these a bit more comfy than the Hot Chicks.


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> For a cool Friday Casual, I broke out my Black Kid Madame Butterfly Bootie 150's which I haven't worn in a while...



one of my all time favorites, i can't wear them tho i immediately fall down. haha. they've been out of the closet once.


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Thanks *Patsy*!
> Keep looking. I see the Nude version occasionally on eBay.
> I got them a few years back when they were the "hot shoe" of the time.
> They're still cute, soft and fairly comfortable.



I'm so leery about buying used, you never know if you're getting a fake or the real thing.

Is there a site that you know of, that verifys shoes before allowing them to be posted?


----------



## label24

Beautiful as always!!!!


----------



## ChooLoub

stilly said:


> And then last night, my Black Patent Hot Wave 130's with a new yellow mini dress to the movies...
> View attachment 3820726
> View attachment 3820729
> View attachment 3820730
> View attachment 3820731
> View attachment 3820732
> View attachment 3820733
> View attachment 3820734
> View attachment 3820735
> View attachment 3820736
> View attachment 3820737



YES!!!!! Loving your Hot Wave photos Stilly. As you know, I have the same pair and they are just perfection!!!


----------



## Yukonstar

stilly said:


> And then last night, my Black Patent Hot Wave 130's with a new yellow mini dress to the movies...
> View attachment 3820726
> View attachment 3820729
> View attachment 3820730
> View attachment 3820731
> View attachment 3820732
> View attachment 3820733
> View attachment 3820734
> View attachment 3820735
> View attachment 3820736
> View attachment 3820737



The Madame Butterfly are great - I haven't seen these before, did you get them long ago?  Looks like they are fairly supportive too. 

Stilly, The Hot Waves are beautiful and the outfit you have paired then with looks so elegant.  DH saw these and is now wanting to find a pair for me.  Sadly they don't seem to be available any more.


----------



## stilly

betty.lee said:


> one of my all time favorites, i can't wear them tho i immediately fall down. haha. they've been out of the closet once.



Awww...that's too bad *betty*. They are a beautiful shoe with the little bows...


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> I'm so leery about buying used, you never know if you're getting a fake or the real thing.
> 
> Is there a site that you know of, that verifys shoes before allowing them to be posted?



Probably 1/3rd of my collection is pre-owned at this point. Most of the consignment sites (the Real Real, Vestaire, etc.) due some validation to sift out the fakes so buying there is less risky. eBay certainly has risks and some fakes listed. If you stick with eBay sellers that are highly rated with lots of transactions, the risk of buying fakes is fairly low. eBay also offers a guarantee on many of the higher $ transactions. I can easily spot the fakes at this point especially when it comes to So Kates and Pigalles.

You can always post pics of listed items to the Authentication thread here and one of us can help you determine if they're real.


----------



## stilly

ChooLoub said:


> YES!!!!! Loving your Hot Wave photos Stilly. As you know, I have the same pair and they are just perfection!!!



Thanks so much *ChooLoub*!
I do love them...


----------



## stilly

Yukonstar said:


> The Madame Butterfly are great - I haven't seen these before, did you get them long ago?  Looks like they are fairly supportive too.
> 
> Stilly, The Hot Waves are beautiful and the outfit you have paired then with looks so elegant.  DH saw these and is now wanting to find a pair for me.  Sadly they don't seem to be available any more.



Thanks *Yukonstar.*
The Madame Butterfly Booties (or MBB's as we used to say back in the day) are probably 4+ years old at this point. They were all the rage back then and the must have CL at the time.

I didn't buy the Hot Waves when they were released a few years ago and I regretted that decision.
After a few years of searching, I got lucky and finally found a pre-owned pair in my size at a great price.
You can still find some pairs listed on the consignment sites and eBay but they are fairly rare.


----------



## stilly

label24 said:


> Beautiful as always!!!!



Thanks *label*!!!


----------



## stilly

My wore my new White Patent Mosaique So Kates to work yesterday. I just love white shoes so I couldn't resist getting these...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> My wore my new White Patent Mosaique So Kates to work yesterday. I just love white shoes so I couldn't resist getting these...


Stilly: you, your shoes, your feet and your poses are irresistible


----------



## annamoon

MsYvonne said:


> Stilly: you, your shoes, your feet and your poses are irresistible


Love your shoes, as always perfect combo, toe ring looks cute too in the low cut heels


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> My wore my new White Patent Mosaique So Kates to work yesterday. I just love white shoes so I couldn't resist getting these...
> View attachment 3823798
> View attachment 3823799
> View attachment 3823800
> View attachment 3823801
> View attachment 3823802
> View attachment 3823803
> View attachment 3823804
> View attachment 3823805
> View attachment 3823806
> View attachment 3823807


The So Kate's look great in this print and your style is impeccable. With such a big collection of heels when do you find time to break in new pairs? Most women have a hard time breaking in new pairs , do you actually wear new heels to work all day without breaking them in first? I couldn't imagine you getting home after a full day at work with tired feet from being in high heels all day and then putting on tight and stiff new heels to break them in. Was is your secret, I know my wife couldn't handle it and she is an experienced heel wearer also.


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Probably 1/3rd of my collection is pre-owned at this point. Most of the consignment sites (the Real Real, Vestaire, etc.) due some validation to sift out the fakes so buying there is less risky. eBay certainly has risks and some fakes listed. If you stick with eBay sellers that are highly rated with lots of transactions, the risk of buying fakes is fairly low. eBay also offers a guarantee on many of the higher $ transactions. I can easily spot the fakes at this point especially when it comes to So Kates and Pigalles.
> 
> You can always post pics of listed items to the Authentication thread here and one of us can help you determine if they're real.



Well, I took your advice, and picked from a seller with a 100% rating and lots of transactions.
Lady Peep Bollywoods





Blake Lively wearing a pair of them.


----------



## rcy

stilly - great collection and I just have to mention that it's very thoughtful of you to respond to and answer questions for everyone who posts on your thread!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Well, I took your advice, and picked from a seller with a 100% rating and lots of transactions.
> Lady Peep Bollywoods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blake Lively wearing a pair of them.



Those are really cute *Patsy*! I hope you love them!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Stilly: you, your shoes, your feet and your poses are irresistible



Thanks so much *MsYvonne*!


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> Love your shoes, as always perfect combo, toe ring looks cute too in the low cut heels



Thanks *annamoon*! I like to a wear toe ring from time to time to add a little extra detail to the outfit...


----------



## stilly

rcy said:


> stilly - great collection and I just have to mention that it's very thoughtful of you to respond to and answer questions for everyone who posts on your thread!



Thanks *rcy*! I love all my wonderful followers and try to follow-up with everyone even if it is a little late...


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Iriza 120's for Casual Friday today...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> View attachment 3825661
> View attachment 3825662
> View attachment 3825663
> View attachment 3825664
> View attachment 3825665
> View attachment 3825666
> View attachment 3825667
> View attachment 3825668
> View attachment 3825669
> View attachment 3825670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Kid Iriza 120's for Casual Friday today...


Looks nice!! I still remember last year you wore leather pants with Black Kid Iriza, that was fantastic!!!


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Those are really cute *Patsy*! I hope you love them!



I can't wait either!  DH says I'm worse than a little kid at Xmas. 

He's been teasing me relentless. Bemoaning that his wife has to buy second hand clothes now. [emoji30]


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> My wore my new White Patent Mosaique So Kates to work yesterday. I just love white shoes so I couldn't resist getting these...
> View attachment 3823798
> View attachment 3823799
> View attachment 3823800
> View attachment 3823801
> View attachment 3823802
> View attachment 3823803
> View attachment 3823804
> View attachment 3823805
> View attachment 3823806
> View attachment 3823807


Stilly
This is one of your best combinations yet. The So Kates look so cute with that dress. I just LOVE the straight down shot too. After all, that's the view we all get when we look down at our lovely CL heels, isn't it ? I am hoping you will add that view when you post us all those delightful photo sets.
BTW - Love the addition of the toe ring. Do you ever wear your toe to ankle chain anymore ? I have been dying to try that but can't find one anywhere.


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Looks nice!! I still remember last year you wore leather pants with Black Kid Iriza, that was fantastic!!!



Thanks *nidaodi*!
I just got a new pair of leather leggings I'll model soon...


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> I can't wait either!  DH says I'm worse than a little kid at Xmas.
> 
> He's been teasing me relentless. Bemoaning that his wife has to buy second hand clothes now. [emoji30]



Did you get them yet? I love the anticipation of a new pair of CL's in transit...


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Stilly
> This is one of your best combinations yet. The So Kates look so cute with that dress. I just LOVE the straight down shot too. After all, that's the view we all get when we look down at our lovely CL heels, isn't it ? I am hoping you will add that view when you post us all those delightful photo sets.
> BTW - Love the addition of the toe ring. Do you ever wear your toe to ankle chain anymore ? I have been dying to try that but can't find one anywhere.



Thanks so much *Christina*!
I'll add some front toe shots going forward.
I haven't worn the toe to ankle chain in a while but its a good change of pace. I'll have to dig it out. I think I found that on Amazon.
I only wear toe rings, anklets, etc. when the mode hits me. A lot of people don't like foot jewelry...


----------



## stilly

I wore my Patent Leopard Senora 130's out to dinner on Saturday with a simple black dress. I love these but I think its only the second time this year I've worn them...


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> You might want to try the CL booties though. I love the So Kate booties for Fall & Winter!



I will look out for some booties, thanks for the advice.

I love the black Lady Peeps you wore recently with the red peep toe.   I have a pair of Highness which have the same red toe and love them.  I find them comfy but very difficult to walk in.  How does LP compare for walking?  It's a 150 rather than a 160 but the platform is lower so are they similar?

The leopard Senoras look stunning on you.  Great outfit.


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> Thanks *Yukonstar.*
> The Madame Butterfly Booties (or MBB's as we used to say back in the day) are probably 4+ years old at this point. They were all the rage back then and the must have CL at the time.
> 
> I didn't buy the Hot Waves when they were released a few years ago and I regretted that decision.
> After a few years of searching, I got lucky and finally found a pre-owned pair in my size at a great price.
> You can still find some pairs listed on the consignment sites and eBay but they are fairly rare.



Sweetie the MBB came out in Spring 2009, I found a pair but they ended being too big and i had to search and search for my size on the resale market by that point. I finally found them in 2014. 5 long years later.


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> I wore my Patent Leopard Senora 130's out to dinner on Saturday with a simple black dress. I love these but I think its only the second time this year I've worn them...


Stilly you are a sweet die-hard, your feet arched so very nice (lined up with your ankles) in these Senora's and I bet you wear them without a single complain


----------



## Maxl

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *Christina*!
> I'll add some front toe shots going forward.
> I haven't worn the toe to ankle chain in a while but its a good change of pace. I'll have to dig it out. I think I found that on Amazon.
> I only wear toe rings, anklets, etc. when the mode hits me. A lot of people don't like foot jewelry...



As always and everywhere in life: some love it very much and others don´t like it! )  As you know, I love it!


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Did you get them yet? I love the anticipation of a new pair of CL's in transit...


Not yet, I'm expecting them this week though.  It's torture, the waiting...


----------



## ChooLoub

stilly said:


> Black Patent Lady Lynchs for Thanksgiving dinner...


Oh Stilly......... page 243, Lady Lynch with the tartan skirt. Stunning, just stunning.

I love the Lady Lynch - such as elegant style, and you really do look lovely in them . MORE PLEASE!!!!!!

ChooLoub xx


----------



## stilly

Porsha said:


> I will look out for some booties, thanks for the advice.
> 
> I love the black Lady Peeps you wore recently with the red peep toe.   I have a pair of Highness which have the same red toe and love them.  I find them comfy but very difficult to walk in.  How does LP compare for walking?  It's a 150 rather than a 160 but the platform is lower so are they similar?
> 
> The leopard Senoras look stunning on you.  Great outfit.



Thanks *Porsha*!
I have both the red-toed Highness and the LP's. I frankly find the LP's a little easier to walk in since the platform is slightly lower. That's the 10cm difference in the heel height which is offset by the higher platform on the Highness. The comfort is about the same on both styles.


----------



## stilly

betty.lee said:


> Sweetie the MBB came out in Spring 2009, I found a pair but they ended being too big and i had to search and search for my size on the resale market by that point. I finally found them in 2014. 5 long years later.



Wow was it that far back? Time flies by...


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Stilly you are a sweet die-hard, your feet arched so very nice (lined up with your ankles) in these Senora's and I bet you wear them without a single complain



Thanks so much *MsYvonne*!
The Senoras aren't bad to wear. These are actually slightly big and the open toe is certainly more comfy than the Hot Chicks.


----------



## stilly

Maxl said:


> As always and everywhere in life: some love it very much and others don´t like it! )  As you know, I love it!



Thanks *Maxl*!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Not yet, I'm expecting them this week though.  It's torture, the waiting...



Patience *Patsy*...it will be worth the wait!


----------



## stilly

ChooLoub said:


> Oh Stilly......... page 243, Lady Lynch with the tartan skirt. Stunning, just stunning.
> 
> I love the Lady Lynch - such as elegant style, and you really do look lovely in them . MORE PLEASE!!!!!!
> 
> ChooLoub xx



Thanks *ChooLoub*!
I love the conservative rounded toe combined with the sexy thin 120mm sky high heel on the Lady Lynchs.
I'll break them back out for a wearing soon.


----------



## betty.lee

did you get the dovi dovas stilly? they might be too low for you. haha but i bet they would look really cute on you.


----------



## ChooLoub

I'm still ploughing my way through the thread (on page 250ish atm!!), and only occasionally look at the last few pages.

I've just seen the Black Kid Iriza 120 photos - thank you! Lovely, really lovely.

Then you made my hear leap into my mouth with the Patent Leopard Senora 130's!!!!!!! They are an absolute favourite of mine, in that exact colour. I'm well jelous!!!!!!! Seriously gorgeous shoes, and very rare too. But I'm on the lookout for them and will pounce if/when they emerge....................

I don't think I've complimented you on your legs yet Stilly, so here goes - they are amazing!!!! Again, I'm very jealous. I'm in my mid 40's now, and like to think I've got a reasonable set of pins shape wise, but unfortunately I'm no longer able to go with bare legs anymore (I won't go into detail!!!!). I have to wear stockings/tights/trousers these days .
Would you mind if I include the odd photo of my shoes, only a few every now and then? I'm thinking about my White Kid So Kates - is that OK with you? I don't want to "tread on your heeled toes"!!!!

ChooLoub xx


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> I wore my Patent Leopard Senora 130's out to dinner on Saturday with a simple black dress. I love these but I think its only the second time this year I've worn them...
> View attachment 3828665
> View attachment 3828666
> View attachment 3828667
> View attachment 3828668
> View attachment 3828669
> View attachment 3828670
> View attachment 3828671
> View attachment 3828672
> View attachment 3828673
> View attachment 3828675



Love love love this outfit (probably partly because I live in black most of the time)! Pretty sure I'd fall over and die if I were to try this pair, but they're gorgeous and your photos make me want to keep an eye out for some of my own. How do you size these?


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Patience *Patsy*...it will be worth the wait!


Yay, they're here, and they're spectacular!!


----------



## stilly

ChooLoub said:


> I'm still ploughing my way through the thread (on page 250ish atm!!), and only occasionally look at the last few pages.
> 
> I've just seen the Black Kid Iriza 120 photos - thank you! Lovely, really lovely.
> 
> Then you made my hear leap into my mouth with the Patent Leopard Senora 130's!!!!!!! They are an absolute favourite of mine, in that exact colour. I'm well jelous!!!!!!! Seriously gorgeous shoes, and very rare too. But I'm on the lookout for them and will pounce if/when they emerge....................
> 
> I don't think I've complimented you on your legs yet Stilly, so here goes - they are amazing!!!! Again, I'm very jealous. I'm in my mid 40's now, and like to think I've got a reasonable set of pins shape wise, but unfortunately I'm no longer able to go with bare legs anymore (I won't go into detail!!!!). I have to wear stockings/tights/trousers these days .
> Would you mind if I include the odd photo of my shoes, only a few every now and then? I'm thinking about my White Kid So Kates - is that OK with you? I don't want to "tread on your heeled toes"!!!!
> 
> ChooLoub xx



Thanks so much *ChooLoub*!
Wow you're halfway home on the pages...you're really determined...
The Senoras are gorgeous. I need to wear them more.
Yes please feel free to post some pics...I'd love to see your CL's!


----------



## stilly

betty.lee said:


> did you get the dovi dovas stilly? they might be too low for you. haha but i bet they would look really cute on you.



Yes I love the style but the heel doesn't quite have the enough height...


----------



## stilly

LolasCloset said:


> Love love love this outfit (probably partly because I live in black most of the time)! Pretty sure I'd fall over and die if I were to try this pair, but they're gorgeous and your photos make me want to keep an eye out for some of my own. How do you size these?



Thanks* Lola*!
I wear tons of black as well. It goes with everything especially the patterned CL's like these leopards. 
The Senoras 130's run true to size. These are actually a half size big since it was the closest size I could find. The open toe could probably allow to you even get half size down.


----------



## stilly

I wore my new White Calf Impera 120's to an awards dinner for work last night...


----------



## Jamesthompson

So pretty.


----------



## Christina2

What a gorgeous pair of heels . Definitely deserves a toes down shot ! Maybe next time ?


----------



## Christina2

Forget to mention - that pointy toes together photo is absolutely darling.


----------



## PatsyCline

Did you win best dressed (again?)


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> I wore my new White Calf Impera 120's to an awards dinner for work last night...


You won already my heart and of many here, you deserve to win all awards.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I wore my Patent Leopard Senora 130's out to dinner on Saturday with a simple black dress. I love these but I think its only the second time this year I've worn them...[emoji2]
> View attachment 3828665
> View attachment 3828666
> View attachment 3828667
> View attachment 3828668
> View attachment 3828669
> View attachment 3828670
> View attachment 3828671
> View attachment 3828672
> View attachment 3828673
> View attachment 3828675


Total love your dress and the heels. Hehe I am ready to pounce!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> I wore my new White Calf Impera 120's to an awards dinner for work last night...[emoji2]
> View attachment 3831510
> View attachment 3831511
> View attachment 3831512
> View attachment 3831513
> View attachment 3831515
> View attachment 3831516
> View attachment 3831517
> View attachment 3831518
> View attachment 3831519
> View attachment 3831520


Very delicate and nice to see that dress again


----------



## vnoir50

stilly said:


> Black Lady Peep 150's w/Red Toe and my new Baily 44 Bell Sleeved Dress to work yesterday...
> View attachment 3819331
> View attachment 3819332
> View attachment 3819333
> View attachment 3819334
> View attachment 3819335



Lovely shoes.  You are brave if you work with super heels at work and with a corset under your dress. Wow!


----------



## stilly

Jamesthompson said:


> So pretty.


Thanks *James*!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Forget to mention - that pointy toes together photo is absolutely darling.



Thanks so much *Christina*!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Did you win best dressed (again?)



No best dressed award unfortunately...


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Total love your dress and the heels. Hehe I am ready to pounce!!



Thanks *Kayapo*!!!
Always love a lil' leopard...


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Very delicate and nice to see that dress again



I do love this dress. Big and full but still a little short...


----------



## stilly

vnoir50 said:


> Lovely shoes.  You are brave if you work with super heels at work and with a corset under your dress. Wow!



Thanks *vnoir*! I've been wearing super high CL's to work for quite a few years now..


----------



## stilly

Back to jeans for Casual Friday with the cooler weather.
Here with Epidor (School Bus Yellow) Iriza 120's...


----------



## stilly

And then out for drinks with some friends last night, Black Calf Baila Spike 120's. I got these a while back at a great price and they're a full size too small but it was the closer pair I could find to my real size. They're still manageable all but with a bit of overhang...


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> You won already my heart and of many here, you deserve to win all awards.



Oh you're so sweet *MsYvonne*...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Back to jeans for Casual Friday with the cooler weather.
> Here with Epidor (School Bus Yellow) Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 3833979
> View attachment 3833980
> View attachment 3833981
> View attachment 3833983
> View attachment 3833984
> View attachment 3833985
> View attachment 3833986
> View attachment 3833987
> View attachment 3833988
> View attachment 3833989


These Irizas are so totally sexy Stilly. I am loving the new toe shots, really shows how well your wear them.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Back to jeans for Casual Friday with the cooler weather.
> Here with Epidor (School Bus Yellow) Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 3833979
> View attachment 3833980
> View attachment 3833981
> View attachment 3833983
> View attachment 3833984
> View attachment 3833985
> View attachment 3833986
> View attachment 3833987
> View attachment 3833988
> View attachment 3833989


Stilly
I am really loving the toe and open arch style of the Iriza but I'm afraid anything lower then 130mm is gonna be murder on my feet - especially when I go back to my Hot Chicks. Do you have or know of any other pumps that have the Iriza pointy toe toe and open arch with a spike heel of 130mm or more ?


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Back to jeans for Casual Friday with the cooler weather.
> Here with Epidor (School Bus Yellow) Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 3833979
> View attachment 3833980
> View attachment 3833981
> View attachment 3833983
> View attachment 3833984
> View attachment 3833985
> View attachment 3833986
> View attachment 3833987
> View attachment 3833988
> View attachment 3833989


The outfit is perfect. The jacket looks so cool, and leggings+Iriza always been soooooooooo beautiful


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> These Irizas are so totally sexy Stilly. I am loving the new toe shots, really shows how well your wear them.



Thanks *Christina*!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Stilly
> I am really loving the toe and open arch style of the Iriza but I'm afraid anything lower then 130mm is gonna be murder on my feet - especially when I go back to my Hot Chicks. Do you have or know of any other pumps that have the Iriza pointy toe toe and open arch with a spike heel of 130mm or more ?



When it comes to the 130mm heels, we're somewhat limited to the CL offerings and the Brian Atwood 130mm pumps. The Brian Atwoods shoes are standard pumps though and I think they're out of production. (see pics on my Golden Slipper thread). Could a really good cobbler possibly alter a pair of Hot Chicks to cut out the sides in the instep area? An interesting thought...


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> The outfit is perfect. The jacket looks so cool, and leggings+Iriza always been soooooooooo beautiful



Thanks *nidaodi*! I thought you might like this...


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> Back to jeans for Casual Friday with the cooler weather.
> Here with Epidor (School Bus Yellow) Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 3833979
> View attachment 3833980
> View attachment 3833981
> View attachment 3833983
> View attachment 3833984
> View attachment 3833985
> View attachment 3833986
> View attachment 3833987
> View attachment 3833988
> View attachment 3833989



I hadn't realized you had the irizas in Epi d'or! I lovvvvve everything about them! I have p100s in this color and have been pleasantly surprised how versatile they are, along with being super fun! these look so cute on you!


----------



## stilly

LolasCloset said:


> I hadn't realized you had the irizas in Epi d'or! I lovvvvve everything about them! I have p100s in this color and have been pleasantly surprised how versatile they are, along with being super fun! these look so cute on you!



Thanks* Lola*!
I bought these pre-owned a few months ago. I'd been hunting for a pair ever since I saw a picture of Olivia Munn wearing them.
I do love the yellow CL's...bright, sunny and fun!


----------



## stilly

Today...*PINK*!


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> And then out for drinks with some friends last night, Black Calf Baila Spike 120's. I got these a while back at a great price and they're a full size too small but it was the closer pair I could find to my real size. They're still manageable all but with a bit of overhang...
> View attachment 3833991
> View attachment 3833992
> View attachment 3833993
> View attachment 3833994
> View attachment 3833995
> View attachment 3833996
> View attachment 3833997
> View attachment 3833998
> View attachment 3833999
> View attachment 3834000



How is their comfort and fit, as on the small side?  How much have they stretched?


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> How is their comfort and fit, as on the small side?  How much have they stretched?



They were actually fairly comfy right out of the box given the open heel style but they're becoming even more comfy as I break them in and they stretch out more. They've only stretched them a small amount so far as I've only worn them twice.


----------



## stilly

Friday Fun in Maxi Fiori Allenissima 130's...


----------



## annamoon

They look fab Stilly, fun pair of heels and as always you make them look so easy to walk in.


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> They look fab Stilly, fun pair of heels and as always you make them look so easy to walk in.



Thanks so much *annamoon*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Python So Kates out last night with a red ruffle sleeve dress...


----------



## PatsyCline

Adore that colour Stilly!  I want them!


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Today...*PINK*!
> View attachment 3837998


Stilly, I can't keep from telling you how I can stare at your feet in those pink heels.
This color heels is on my wish-list now, or can I come and borrow them?


----------



## Christina2

u
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3840735
View attachment 3840736
View attachment 3840737
View attachment 3840738
View attachment 3840739
View attachment 3840740
View attachment 3840741
View attachment 3840742
View attachment 3840743
View attachment 3840744

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]
What a lovely combination. Especially with the really cute scarf. Thank you for the extra down toe photo. Really shows how well these heels fit you feet. You are so nice to do these extra little things for us and answer our questions and comments. Fab-u-lous !!


----------



## Christina2

I'm really loving the design on the Irizas (would love to see my arches exposed like that, so sexy) but the heel is a little too short to me. Have you ever asked your shoe guy if he could change the heel for 130 mm ? Do you think you would like it that way ? I have a very special bf and shoe girl that both love extra high point toe pumps. I think I will ask if I could put a 130 mm heel on the Iriza style. Wish me luck - I think you know how it is when you have your heart set on a particular pair of heels.


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Stilly, I can't keep from telling you how I can stare at your feet in those pink heels.
> This color heels is on my wish-list now, or can I come and borrow them?



Thanks so much *MsYvonne*!
I do love pale pink...so much so that I got 2 pairs of these!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> I'm really loving the design on the Irizas (would love to see my arches exposed like that, so sexy) but the heel is a little too short to me. Have you ever asked your shoe guy if he could change the heel for 130 mm ? Do you think you would like it that way ? I have a very special bf and shoe girl that both love extra high point toe pumps. I think I will ask if I could put a 130 mm heel on the Iriza style. Wish me luck - I think you know how it is when you have your heart set on a particular pair of heels.



That's an interesting thought but I think they'd have to change the arch to make the 130mm heel work on a standard pair of Irizas.
A bigger project than my cobbler could handle. Even the 120mm Irizas are hard to find at this point.


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3840735
> View attachment 3840736
> View attachment 3840737
> View attachment 3840738
> View attachment 3840739
> View attachment 3840740
> View attachment 3840741
> View attachment 3840742
> View attachment 3840743
> View attachment 3840744


What a lovely combination. Especially with the really cute scarf. Thank you for the extra down toe photo. Really shows how well these heels fit you feet. You are so nice to do these extra little things for us and answer our questions and comments. Fab-u-lous !![/QUOTE]

Thanks *Christina*! Its getting cool again so its scarf and jacket weather!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Adore that colour Stilly!  I want them!



Thanks *Patsy*!


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Hot Chicks heading out for a fancy work dinner last night...


----------



## PatsyCline

Simply stunning Stilly!  Can't see you getting much work done wearing those heels though.


----------



## annamoon

Your dress is the most gorgeous colour and teamed up with black patent looks amazing!! 
You would not need to do any work arriving in exquisite style!!


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chicks heading out for a fancy work dinner last night...
> View attachment 3843634
> View attachment 3843635
> View attachment 3843637
> View attachment 3843640
> View attachment 3843642
> View attachment 3843643
> View attachment 3843644
> View attachment 3843645
> View attachment 3843647
> View attachment 3843648


You wear these so effortlessly , it seems you may be ready to wear these as part of your work rotation. It looks like you have adjusted to the extra height and your feet and ankles don't appear to be stressed too much. I bet your outfit was a favorite of everyone who attended.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chicks heading out for a fancy work dinner last night...
> View attachment 3843634
> View attachment 3843635
> View attachment 3843637
> View attachment 3843640
> View attachment 3843642
> View attachment 3843643
> View attachment 3843644
> View attachment 3843645
> View attachment 3843647
> View attachment 3843648


Stilly 
I have to agree. You look so comfortable in Hot Chicks - seems like they were made for you. I think the only thing you need to make them part of your regular work rotation is practice - and what better way to practice than to wear them to work where your mind is usually not on your heels. I think so many girls talk themselves out of heels because the only place they wear them is where they think about them constantly - know what I mean ? .... and please do a toes down photo in those gorgeous Hot Chicks for us.


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Simply stunning Stilly!  Can't see you getting much work done wearing those heels though.



Thanks *Patsy*! It was a fun dinner with a great client and we did get a bit of business done...


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> Your dress is the most gorgeous colour and teamed up with black patent looks amazing!!
> You would not need to do any work arriving in exquisite style!!



Thanks *annamoon*! I do love this big, poofy blue and black dress paired with the sky high Hot Chicks.


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> You wear these so effortlessly , it seems you may be ready to wear these as part of your work rotation. It looks like you have adjusted to the extra height and your feet and ankles don't appear to be stressed too much. I bet your outfit was a favorite of everyone who attended.



Thanks *florcom*! I think I will wear the Hot Chicks to work more often but I still adore my So Kates and Pigalles. I am getting better at wearing them all day long though. My coworkers and the client did compliment me on the outfit and of course the CL's!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Stilly
> I have to agree. You look so comfortable in Hot Chicks - seems like they were made for you. I think the only thing you need to make them part of your regular work rotation is practice - and what better way to practice than to wear them to work where your mind is usually not on your heels. I think so many girls talk themselves out of heels because the only place they wear them is where they think about them constantly - know what I mean ? .... and please do a toes down photo in those gorgeous Hot Chicks for us.



Thanks so much *Christina*!
I think I will wear the Hot Chicks and my other 130mm CL's a bit more to work. I still think they're a little too sexy for everyday at work. I wore these more for the dinner after work with a client.
I still wish they made the Hot Chicks in more colors though to match some of my other outfits.
Here's a toe cleavage pic...


----------



## stilly

Typical work outfit today...a dress with my well worn Black Patent So Kates...


----------



## Obelix

Amazing Stilly.


----------



## stillettolover

You look awesome as usual Stilly. I just love the Patent So Kates. Just curious, do you own any Un Bouts? I'd love to see those if you do. I really like that design.


----------



## Luxxlover

stilly said:


> My wore my new White Patent Mosaique So Kates to work yesterday. I just love white shoes so I couldn't resist getting these...
> View attachment 3823798
> View attachment 3823799
> View attachment 3823800
> View attachment 3823801
> View attachment 3823802
> View attachment 3823803
> View attachment 3823804
> View attachment 3823805
> View attachment 3823806
> View attachment 3823807



Omg how cute is the toe ring .. love it


----------



## Jamesthompson

Stilly
I  really admire your stamina in the Hot Chicks. I wish I could see a video of you walking  in the Hot Chicks. Not the easier to manage. Bravo !!!


----------



## stilly

Obelix said:


> Amazing Stilly.



Thanks *Obelix*!


----------



## stilly

stillettolover said:


> You look awesome as usual Stilly. I just love the Patent So Kates. Just curious, do you own any Un Bouts? I'd love to see those if you do. I really like that design.



Thanks so much *stillettolover*!
Yes I have 2 pairs of Un Bouts...one in Neon Yellow and another in Blue Watersnake.
I posted pics a while back but haven't worn them in a while.
I try to wear them again soon.


----------



## stilly

Luxxlover said:


> Omg how cute is the toe ring .. love it



Thanks *Luxxlover*!
I like wear the toe and ankle jewelry occasionally as a little extra touch...


----------



## stilly

Jamesthompson said:


> Stilly
> I  really admire your stamina in the Hot Chicks. I wish I could see a video of you walking  in the Hot Chicks. Not the easier to manage. Bravo !!!



Thanks *James*! The Hot Chicks are a challenge but they get a little easier every time I wear them.
I have done a few test videos but I haven't been that pleased with the result. I'll keep working on it.


----------



## stilly

From this past weekend, Iriza 120's in Patent Stellar. These are a blackish/brownish/greenish color that changes in different lights and is similar to an oil slick finish. A very unique color but hard to capture in pictures...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *stillettolover*!
> Yes I have 2 pairs of Un Bouts...one in Neon Yellow and another in Blue Watersnake.
> I posted pics a while back but haven't worn them in a while.
> I try to wear them again soon.


Oh yes. Please do another photo set with those delightful Un Bouts. I'm sure the toe down shots of those would be so cute !


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From this past weekend, Iriza 120's in Patent Stellar. These are a blackish/brownish/greenish color that changes in different lights and is similar to an oil slick finish. A very unique color but hard to capture in pictures...
> View attachment 3848191
> View attachment 3848192
> View attachment 3848193
> View attachment 3848194
> View attachment 3848195
> View attachment 3848196
> View attachment 3848198
> View attachment 3848199
> View attachment 3848200


What an amazing color... and there's that totally sexy/sophisticated open arch again. How does that change the toe cleavage ?


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> From this past weekend, Iriza 120's in Patent Stellar. These are a blackish/brownish/greenish color that changes in different lights and is similar to an oil slick finish. A very unique color but hard to capture in pictures...
> View attachment 3848191
> View attachment 3848192
> View attachment 3848193
> View attachment 3848194
> View attachment 3848195
> View attachment 3848196
> View attachment 3848198
> View attachment 3848199
> View attachment 3848200


Amazing color and the open arch is really sexy. I don't know if it is the color or open arch but the heel looks extra high on these.


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> From this past weekend, Iriza 120's in Patent Stellar. These are a blackish/brownish/greenish color that changes in different lights and is similar to an oil slick finish. A very unique color but hard to capture in pictures...


Very cute


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Oh yes. Please do another photo set with those delightful Un Bouts. I'm sure the toe down shots of those would be so cute !



I'll try to dig out the Un Bouts this weekend...


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> What an amazing color... and there's that totally sexy/sophisticated open arch again. How does that change the toe cleavage ?



Thanks *Christina*!
There's just a hint more toe cleavage in the Irizas due to the open arch.
I really love this style!


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> I'll try to dig out the Un Bouts this weekend...


Debout would be good as well!


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> Amazing color and the open arch is really sexy. I don't know if it is the color or open arch but the heel looks extra high on these.



Thanks so much *florcom*!
I think the open arch might accent the heel a bit more.


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Very cute



Thanks *MsYvonne*!


----------



## stilly

Black Hot Chicks to work yesterday...I'm really get better at wearing these all day long.
Now I'm thinking about pulling out my other Hot Chicks and doing a "Hot Chick" dedicated week for work...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Black Hot Chicks to work yesterday...I'm really get better at wearing these all day long.
> Now I'm thinking about pulling out my other Hot Chicks and doing a "Hot Chick" dedicated week for work...


Why only for work


----------



## annamoon

stilly said:


> Black Hot Chicks to work yesterday...I'm really get better at wearing these all day long.
> Now I'm thinking about pulling out my other Hot Chicks and doing a "Hot Chick" dedicated week for work...
> 
> You are amazing Stilly, I can only admire your ability to wear these Hot Chicks all day to work, do you get any time out of them or is it fully in heels all day? How I would love to wear Hot Chicks even just for evenings!
> 
> You have great style and always look great, you must light up the office when you arrive!


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> Black Hot Chicks to work yesterday...I'm really get better at wearing these all day long.
> Now I'm thinking about pulling out my other Hot Chicks and doing a "Hot Chick" dedicated week for work...
> View attachment 3850785
> View attachment 3850786
> View attachment 3850787
> View attachment 3850788
> View attachment 3850789
> View attachment 3850790
> View attachment 3850791
> View attachment 3850792
> View attachment 3850793
> View attachment 3850794


Wow you truly are amazing and dedicating an entire week to wearing them to work would nice to see. You seem to wear them so well with no signs of unusual strain compared to your So Kate's. Hope you decide to do it soon and hopefully the added strain doesn't become too much as the week wears on. So what are you going to change into for dinner or a drink after work as you usually go higher than what you wore to work?


----------



## PatsyCline

Simply classic look Stilly!


----------



## MBB Fan

stilly said:


> Now I'm thinking about pulling out my other Hot Chicks and doing a "Hot Chick" dedicated week for work...



Wow, your colleagues are so lucky.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Black Hot Chicks to work yesterday...I'm really get better at wearing these all day long.
> Now I'm thinking about pulling out my other Hot Chicks and doing a "Hot Chick" dedicated week for work...
> View attachment 3850785
> View attachment 3850786
> View attachment 3850787
> View attachment 3850788
> View attachment 3850789
> View attachment 3850790
> View attachment 3850791
> View attachment 3850792
> View attachment 3850793
> View attachment 3850794


I think that is a wonderful idea. You will soon realize just how special the Hot Chicks are. I have been wearing them every day this year and I can tell you Stilly - I get constant compliments. Sometimes they make me feel happy when I'm down and what girl doesn't like compliments ? Do your co workers notice them more than your So Kates or Pigalles ? Mine certainly do. I don't think I could ever go back to 120 mm heels again ... and please include a toe down pic or two - that's the view I like most when I'm wearing mine. Good luck and have a wonderful week - you certainly deserve it for being so nice and sharing your lovely CL collection with all of us.


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> Wow you truly are amazing and dedicating an entire week to wearing them to work would nice to see. You seem to wear them so well with no signs of unusual strain compared to your So Kate's. Hope you decide to do it soon and hopefully the added strain doesn't become too much as the week wears on. So what are you going to change into for dinner or a drink after work as you usually go higher than what you wore to work?



Thanks* florcom*! I think I'll just put my feet up and rest after full days in 130mm heels...


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Why only for work



I already wear them out at night...but I'm loving the idea of wearing them a bit more...


----------



## stilly

Thanks so much *annamoon*!
I still try to graduate from wearing Hot Chicks just at night or on occasion to more full time.
We'll see how it goes..


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> I think that is a wonderful idea. You will soon realize just how special the Hot Chicks are. I have been wearing them every day this year and I can tell you Stilly - I get constant compliments. Sometimes they make me feel happy when I'm down and what girl doesn't like compliments ? Do your co workers notice them more than your So Kates or Pigalles ? Mine certainly do. I don't think I could ever go back to 120 mm heels again ... and please include a toe down pic or two - that's the view I like most when I'm wearing mine. Good luck and have a wonderful week - you certainly deserve it for being so nice and sharing your lovely CL collection with all of us.



I bet you get tons of compliments *Christina*! You're the true inspiration behind this.
My co-workers did notice them and I did get more compliments. I even got compliments in line getting groceries after work.
We'll see how it goes after a few days straight...


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Wow, your colleagues are so lucky.



Thanks *MBB Fan*! I did get some really nice compliments...


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Simply classic look Stilly!



Thanks so much *Patsy*!


----------



## stilly

A bit more laid back yesterday for Casual Friday...
Nude Uptowns with a floral mini dress and denim jacket...


----------



## cplover

stilly said:


> Black Hot Chicks to work yesterday...I'm really get better at wearing these all day long.
> Now I'm thinking about pulling out my other Hot Chicks and doing a "Hot Chick" dedicated week for work...
> View attachment 3850785
> View attachment 3850786
> View attachment 3850787
> View attachment 3850788
> View attachment 3850789
> View attachment 3850790
> View attachment 3850791
> View attachment 3850792
> View attachment 3850793
> View attachment 3850794


Can you post pictures, when you do the CL Hot Chicks work week dedication, of all your various colors.  
How are the Hot Chicks when you go bare-legged all day?   Would you consider yourself a bare-legged girl, and why do you like to do it?


----------



## Jodie1980

stilly said:


> Black Hot Chicks to work yesterday...I'm really get better at wearing these all day long.
> Now I'm thinking about pulling out my other Hot Chicks and doing a "Hot Chick" dedicated week for work...
> View attachment 3850785
> View attachment 3850786
> View attachment 3850787
> View attachment 3850788
> View attachment 3850789
> View attachment 3850790
> View attachment 3850791
> View attachment 3850792
> View attachment 3850793
> View attachment 3850794


Stunning pic's, as always Stilly. You wear them so well.

You have been my inspiration for wearing CL 120's to work. (You may remember that I have a pair of Pigalle 120's & a pair of So Kates, & typically wear them 2 or 3 days a week to work).

I've recently tried some whole weeks in CL 120's. Although my toes, arches & ankles ached by Friday, I find that each following week, my CL 120 days are that little bit easier. (And other 4" feel like bliss!) So it does make a difference.

I'm thinking of trying two consecutive weeks soon. (Then maybe later, two weeks plus the weekend between. - Twelve continuous days.)

I'm still considering a pair of 130's (probably  Merci Allen's* as I love the look of the toes after seeing them on you) as my next work purchase. So I'll watch your week in Hot Chicks with interest, especially how you get on with comfort/endurance/aches.

*I'd love to see you include the Merci Allen's during your Hot Chick week. You've mention that they are a little more comfortable for all day, so maybe as a back up if the Hot Chicks become unbareable?

Good luck. I hope it goes well!

(Sorry for the long post!)


----------



## Prada_Princess

stilly said:


> Black Python So Kates out last night with a red ruffle sleeve dress...[emoji2]
> View attachment 3840735
> View attachment 3840736
> View attachment 3840737
> View attachment 3840738
> View attachment 3840739
> View attachment 3840740
> View attachment 3840741
> View attachment 3840742
> View attachment 3840743
> View attachment 3840744


My favourites. Love your collection.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> I bet you get tons of compliments *Christina*! You're the true inspiration behind this.
> My co-workers did notice them and I did get more compliments. I even got compliments in line getting groceries after work.
> We'll see how it goes after a few days straight...


You have me blushing now Stilly. So glad I can be an inspiration to such a special lady. Yes I do get compliments all the time from coworkers and customers. Can really make my days go better. I simply love my Hot Chicks. I think you will too the more you wear them.


----------



## stilly

cplover said:


> Can you post pictures, when you do the CL Hot Chicks work week dedication, of all your various colors.
> How are the Hot Chicks when you go bare-legged all day?   Would you consider yourself a bare-legged girl, and why do you like to do it?



Yes *cplover* I'm planning to wear a few different colors of Hot Chicks next week.
I wear most of my CL's with bare legs and I don't find the Hot Chicks to be any different.
Its tends to be hot and humid much of the year where I live so wearing pantyhose is a bit too hot for me.
I do wear them when the weather cools down in the fall and winter but I still find nylons a little confining to wear every day.


----------



## stilly

Jodie1980 said:


> Stunning pic's, as always Stilly. You wear them so well.
> 
> You have been my inspiration for wearing CL 120's to work. (You may remember that I have a pair of Pigalle 120's & a pair of So Kates, & typically wear them 2 or 3 days a week to work).
> 
> I've recently tried some whole weeks in CL 120's. Although my toes, arches & ankles ached by Friday, I find that each following week, my CL 120 days are that little bit easier. (And other 4" feel like bliss!) So it does make a difference.
> 
> I'm thinking of trying two consecutive weeks soon. (Then maybe later, two weeks plus the weekend between. - Twelve continuous days.)
> 
> I'm still considering a pair of 130's (probably  Merci Allen's* as I love the look of the toes after seeing them on you) as my next work purchase. So I'll watch your week in Hot Chicks with interest, especially how you get on with comfort/endurance/aches.
> 
> *I'd love to see you include the Merci Allen's during your Hot Chick week. You've mention that they are a little more comfortable for all day, so maybe as a back up if the Hot Chicks become unbareable?
> 
> Good luck. I hope it goes well!
> 
> (Sorry for the long post!)



That's so great to hear *Jodie*!
Yes I started wearing the CL 120's a few days a week and now almost every day years later. It does take some getting used to so take your time building up to it.

My first thought was to do a CL 130's week rather than just Hot Chicks so I could incorporate in the Merci Allens, Senoras and Allenissimas. I think I'll save that for another week though and try to tough it out for the week. I may toss in the Hot Waves though if the weather is nice. Stay tuned...


----------



## stilly

Prada_Princess said:


> My favourites. Love your collection.



Thanks so much *Prada_Princess*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> You have me blushing now Stilly. So glad I can be an inspiration to such a special lady. Yes I do get compliments all the time from coworkers and customers. Can really make my days go better. I simply love my Hot Chicks. I think you will too the more you wear them.



*Christina* - Do you wear the Black Hot Chicks all or most of the time or do you have other colored Hot Chicks you wear as well?
I still wish they offer Hot Chicks in a few more colors. I'm debating if I'll go mostly Black HC's next week or mix it up a bit more...though the other colors are more difficult to build outfits around.


----------



## MBB Fan

That sounds so great. I wish you good luck. But I am sure you will do it bravely.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> *Christina* - Do you wear the Black Hot Chicks all or most of the time or do you have other colored Hot Chicks you wear as well?
> I still wish they offer Hot Chicks in a few more colors. I'm debating if I'll go mostly Black HC's next week or mix it up a bit more...though the other colors are more difficult to build outfits around.



I have the Hot Chicks in Black Patent, Black/Red Degrade (my favorite) and Light Turquoise. How many and what colors do you have dear ? I guess I wear my Black/Red Hot Chicks the most because I do so love the color combinations and so many of my work outfits are black or red. I have a rather large bust so sometimes I like to sort of tone it down by wearing something in a very basic black dress and once in a while when I am feeling a little down I like to light up my day with some hot fire red number - lol. I do like the red on the Black/Red Hot Chicks a lot because it goes so well with my nails. I have a bit of a thing for really long red nails. I think it helps me show the jewelry better (especially the gold and diamond rings). I am looking forward to seeing some of your outfits to give me more ideas, Could you do me a favor and take a few pictures straight down so I can see how the hemlines of your dresses go with the Hot Chicks ? That is really the way I see my legs and feet all day but it is so hard to tell what some outfits are going to look like paired with Hot Chicks from the photos they have on the websites. Thank you so much for all the nice things you say to me and the other girls and looking forward to your Hot Chicks week. XXOOXX  Christina


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> I have the Hot Chicks in Black Patent, Black/Red Degrade (my favorite) and Light Turquoise. How many and what colors do you have dear ? I guess I wear my Black/Red Hot Chicks the most because I do so love the color combinations and so many of my work outfits are black or red. I have a rather large bust so sometimes I like to sort of tone it down by wearing something in a very basic black dress and once in a while when I am feeling a little down I like to light up my day with some hot fire red number - lol. I do like the red on the Black/Red Hot Chicks a lot because it goes so well with my nails. I have a bit of a thing for really long red nails. I think it helps me show the jewelry better (especially the gold and diamond rings). I am looking forward to seeing some of your outfits to give me more ideas, Could you do me a favor and take a few pictures straight down so I can see how the hemlines of your dresses go with the Hot Chicks ? That is really the way I see my legs and feet all day but it is so hard to tell what some outfits are going to look like paired with Hot Chicks from the photos they have on the websites. Thank you so much for all the nice things you say to me and the other girls and looking forward to your Hot Chicks week. XXOOXX  Christina



Thanks for the info *Christina*! You'll see all four of my pairs of Hot Chicks this week...
Here we go...


----------



## stilly

*Hot Chicks Week - Day 1*
So here we go with my week of wearing Hot Chicks to work every day.
To start the week today, I had planned on wearing the Black Patent Hot Chicks (they're my most worn and broken in pair) but at the last minute this morning, I switched over the Red/Black Degrade Hot Chicks instead. They weren't bad to wear all day but they aren't very broken in so my feet started to hurt a bit as I got into the afternoon...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> *Hot Chicks Week - Day 1*
> So here we go with my week of wearing Hot Chicks to work every day.
> To start the week today, I had planned on wearing the Black Patent Hot Chicks (they're my most worn and broken in pair) but at the last minute this morning, I switched over the Red/Black Degrade Hot Chicks instead. They weren't bad to wear all day but they aren't very broken in so my feet started to hurt a bit as I got into the afternoon...
> View attachment 3854213
> View attachment 3854214
> View attachment 3854215
> View attachment 3854217
> View attachment 3854218
> View attachment 3854219
> View attachment 3854220
> View attachment 3854221
> View attachment 3854222
> View attachment 3854223


 So Beautiful and you look amazing in those heels! I must commend you on wearing those because they are one to be admire. Have a great day and always a pleasure to see you in heels with your beautiful wardrobe!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> *Hot Chicks Week - Day 1*
> So here we go with my week of wearing Hot Chicks to work every day.
> To start the week today, I had planned on wearing the Black Patent Hot Chicks (they're my most worn and broken in pair) but at the last minute this morning, I switched over the Red/Black Degrade Hot Chicks instead. They weren't bad to wear all day but they aren't very broken in so my feet started to hurt a bit as I got into the afternoon...
> View attachment 3854213
> View attachment 3854214
> View attachment 3854215
> View attachment 3854217
> View attachment 3854218
> View attachment 3854219
> View attachment 3854220
> View attachment 3854221
> View attachment 3854222
> View attachment 3854223


Gorgeous Stilly. Makes me love the Black/Red Degrade Hot Chicks even more. Thank you so much for the toe down shot. I do hope you do a similar pic of your other gorgeous Hot Chicks. I know what you mean about the pain of breaking in a new pair of these lovely girls but - a lady has to do what a lady has to do, am I right ? Keep up the gorgeous week - I can hardly wait to see what's next !


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Thanks for the info *Christina*! You'll see all four of my pairs of Hot Chicks this week...
> Here we go...


Way to go Stilly! My DH saw your post, and decided that it's only fair that I try the same. So today is red/black Hot Chicks.  I hope I can keep up.


----------



## lovieluvslux

OMG Stilly.  You must have studied ballet.  How can you stand on your toes like that?  I love the look of stilettos, but my feet don't.  These shoes are wicked and still wearable during the day.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## courtshoes

Would love to see videos of you in your heels..xxx Stunning shoe collection..xxx


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> So Beautiful and you look amazing in those heels! I must commend you on wearing those because they are one to be admire. Have a great day and always a pleasure to see you in heels with your beautiful wardrobe!



Thanks *Birkin*! More to come!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Way to go Stilly! My DH saw your post, and decided that it's only fair that I try the same. So today is red/black Hot Chicks.  I hope I can keep up.



Thanks *Patsy*! I love it!
I hope you had an amazing day in them!


----------



## stilly

lovieluvslux said:


> OMG Stilly.  You must have studied ballet.  How can you stand on your toes like that?  I love the look of stilettos, but my feet don't.  These shoes are wicked and still wearable during the day.  Thanks for sharing.



Thanks so much *lovieluvslux*!
It took me a while to work up to wearing the Hot Chicks all day but now I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## stilly

*











	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hot Chicks Week - Day 2*
Opaline Hot Chicks today with a floral dress. It took me a while to find a dress to match this shade of blue...


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Gorgeous Stilly. Makes me love the Black/Red Degrade Hot Chicks even more. Thank you so much for the toe down shot. I do hope you do a similar pic of your other gorgeous Hot Chicks. I know what you mean about the pain of breaking in a new pair of these lovely girls but - a lady has to do what a lady has to do, am I right ? Keep up the gorgeous week - I can hardly wait to see what's next !



Thanks so much *Christina*! Some down pics just for you...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *Christina*! Some down pics just for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855145
> View attachment 3855146
> View attachment 3855147
> View attachment 3855148
> View attachment 3855149
> View attachment 3855150
> 
> View attachment 3855145
> View attachment 3855146
> View attachment 3855147
> View attachment 3855148


----------



## Christina2

Oh my Stilly. You really are such a sweety to take those down shots for me - really helps me appreciate the incredibly sexy lines we get with Hot Chicks, don't you agree ? Opaline is what the color is called ? I never know exactly what the names are because my dear bf always surprises me with my CL's. I know what you mean by matching the color. It took me like forever to find a latex dress in that color... sure made a big hit at my job. I think these are like the perfect heels for spring/summer, don't you ? This is so exciting. Can't tell you how anxious I got waiting for today's pics. There's just something about a really high pair of Louboutin's that makes me crazy - whether I am wearing them or seeing someone as sweet as you are Stilly showing me the gorgeous glorious curves of these magical  heels. Keep up the faith and photos Stilly - you really are one in a million !!


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Thanks *Patsy*! I love it!
> I hope you had an amazing day in them!


I'm getting daily foot massages from DH.


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> View attachment 3855127
> View attachment 3855128
> View attachment 3855129
> View attachment 3855130
> View attachment 3855131
> *
> View attachment 3855127
> View attachment 3855128
> View attachment 3855129
> View attachment 3855130
> View attachment 3855131
> View attachment 3855140
> View attachment 3855141
> View attachment 3855142
> View attachment 3855143
> View attachment 3855144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot Chicks Week - Day 2*
> Opaline Hot Chicks today with a floral dress. It took me a while to find a dress to match this shade of blue...


----------



## Christina2

PatsyCline said:


> I'm getting daily foot massages from DH.[/QUOTE
> 
> Sounds like a great idea - lol. Are you wearing Hot Chicks to work all week ? What type of work do you do ? I have been wearing mine since the first of the year (my new years resolution) . I work in a jewelry boutique. Not much sitting allowed. Three girls one chair - so things can get a bit "strained" at times but the look and feel is still sooo worth it.


----------



## PatsyCline

Yes I'm trying this week.  DH is quite happy that I'm attempting it.

I'm the office manager at my DH's firm. My mother scolded me for not buying my first pair of Hot Chicks when DH saw them at a CL boutique, so I reluctantly bought them, thinking they would be 'bedroom' heels.

But then I started wearing them a couple of times per month to work, and then as more colours came out, and different models with 130mm heels, I probably wear them at least once per week now.

I hope I'm making major brownie points with DH for this week.  Might be worth a pair or two of new heels down the road.


----------



## Jodie1980

stilly said:


> *Hot Chicks Week - Day 1*
> So here we go with my week of wearing Hot Chicks to work every day.
> To start the week today, I had planned on wearing the Black Patent Hot Chicks (they're my most worn and broken in pair) but at the last minute this morning, I switched over the Red/Black Degrade Hot Chicks instead. They weren't bad to wear all day but they aren't very broken in so my feet started to hurt a bit as I got into the afternoon...
> View attachment 3854213
> View attachment 3854214
> View attachment 3854215
> View attachment 3854217
> View attachment 3854218
> View attachment 3854219
> View attachment 3854220
> View attachment 3854221
> View attachment 3854222
> View attachment 3854223





stilly said:


> View attachment 3855127
> View attachment 3855128
> View attachment 3855129
> View attachment 3855130
> View attachment 3855131
> *
> View attachment 3855127
> View attachment 3855128
> View attachment 3855129
> View attachment 3855130
> View attachment 3855131
> View attachment 3855140
> View attachment 3855141
> View attachment 3855142
> View attachment 3855143
> View attachment 3855144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot Chicks Week - Day 2*
> Opaline Hot Chicks today with a floral dress. It took me a while to find a dress to match this shade of blue...


Wow Stilly! I didn't expect you to start immediately!! You make them look stunning! 

As I mentioned before, I'm interested in how you get in in them all day comfort wise;

Can you let us know how long you wear them for each day. (Have you felt the need to take them off the moment you leave the office, or immediately you get home, or have you been able to wear them a little longer?) And can you let us known how you find them for comfort each day, any aches, pain, endurance, or just the comfort/discomfort level. (Are they getting easier each day, or becoming more difficult. How are your feet, arches and ankles fareing, day after day in 130's? How does if differ from a single day in 130's then back to 120's?)

Sorry for all the questions, but interested to gauge the comfort level each day.

You are doing amazingly. Such an inspiration. Good luck with your next few days.


----------



## Jodie1980

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *Christina*! Some down pics just for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855146
> View attachment 3855147


Actually, I'm loving the top down pics as well. Especially these two that also show how well you've matched your whole outfit. So cute!

I'm still hopeing you might include your black patent Merci Allen's and give us the same top down view. (Or if now to work, maybe an evening after in them?) Otherwise, I will patiently wait for another 130 week!


----------



## Jodie1980

PatsyCline said:


> Way to go Stilly! My DH saw your post, and decided that it's only fair that I try the same. So today is red/black Hot Chicks.  I hope I can keep up.





PatsyCline said:


> Yes I'm trying this week.  DH is quite happy that I'm attempting it.
> 
> I'm the office manager at my DH's firm. My mother scolded me for not buying my first pair of Hot Chicks when DH saw them at a CL boutique, so I reluctantly bought them, thinking they would be 'bedroom' heels.
> 
> But then I started wearing them a couple of times per month to work, and then as more colours came out, and different models with 130mm heels, I probably wear them at least once per week now.
> 
> I hope I'm making major brownie points with DH for this week.  Might be worth a pair or two of new heels down the road.


Wow Patsy! You too?

Can you also let us know how you get on with comfort & endurance, as I asked Stilly:


Jodie1980 said:


> As I mentioned before, I'm interested in how you get in in them all day comfort wise;
> 
> Can you let us know how long you wear them for each day. (Have you felt the need to take them off the moment you leave the office, or immediately you get home, or have you been able to wear them a little longer?) And can you let us known how you find them for comfort each day, any aches, pain, endurance, or just the comfort/discomfort level. (Are they getting easier each day, or becoming more difficult. How are your feet, arches and ankles fareing, day after day in 130's? How does if differ from a single day in 130's then back to 120's?)
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, but interested to gauge the comfort level each day.
> 
> You are doing amazingly. Such an inspiration. Good luck with your next few days.


Thank you! And good luck to you on your adventure too!


----------



## PatsyCline

My DH is a fan of this site, and loves Stilly's posts.  We have our own special day called HHT (High Heel Tuesday) where I wear something special, usually Hot Chicks or something similar.

I'm lucky, as I have narrow feet, so wearing Hot Chicks is more a challenge for the ankles than the toes.  Slow and steady is my motto for wearing them, no sudden changes of direction, no fast walking etc.

My day varies, some days I'm stuck behind my desk, others walking around the office most of the day. I try to shorten my stride when wearing Hot Chicks, to lessen the chance of losing my balance if one foot hits something not level.

I have been kicking them off for brief periods when sitting, just to give my toes a good wiggle.  Plus I find calf stretches are a must during the day.  I sneak into the stairwell, and do 10-15 stretches per leg, a couple of times per day.  This usually happens after taking my dog for a walk during coffee breaks.

I'm only on day 2, and I sure notice the difference once I come home, have my post workout shower, and change into something with just a 100mm arch.  Like walking in bare feet.

I'm already looking forward to my foot massage.


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> My DH is a fan of this site, and loves Stilly's posts.  We have our own special day called HHT (High Heel Tuesday) where I wear something special, usually Hot Chicks or something similar.
> 
> I'm lucky, as I have narrow feet, so wearing Hot Chicks is more a challenge for the ankles than the toes.  Slow and steady is my motto for wearing them, no sudden changes of direction, no fast walking etc.
> 
> My day varies, some days I'm stuck behind my desk, others walking around the office most of the day. I try to shorten my stride when wearing Hot Chicks, to lessen the chance of losing my balance if one foot hits something not level.
> 
> I have been kicking them off for brief periods when sitting, just to give my toes a good wiggle.  Plus I find calf stretches are a must during the day.  I sneak into the stairwell, and do 10-15 stretches per leg, a couple of times per day.  This usually happens after taking my dog for a walk during coffee breaks.
> 
> I'm only on day 2, and I sure notice the difference once I come home, have my post workout shower, and change into something with just a 100mm arch.  Like walking in bare feet.
> 
> I'm already looking forward to my foot massage.



I love that you're following along *Patsy*! And HHT is an amazing idea!
After two days in not-so-broken-in Hot Chicks, my feet enjoyed getting home as well.
I have a ways to go to build up more endurance...but I survived Day 3!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Oh my Stilly. You really are such a sweety to take those down shots for me - really helps me appreciate the incredibly sexy lines we get with Hot Chicks, don't you agree ? Opaline is what the color is called ? I never know exactly what the names are because my dear bf always surprises me with my CL's. I know what you mean by matching the color. It took me like forever to find a latex dress in that color... sure made a big hit at my job. I think these are like the perfect heels for spring/summer, don't you ? This is so exciting. Can't tell you how anxious I got waiting for today's pics. There's just something about a really high pair of Louboutin's that makes me crazy - whether I am wearing them or seeing someone as sweet as you are Stilly showing me the gorgeous glorious curves of these magical  heels. Keep up the faith and photos Stilly - you really are one in a million !!



I'm glad you enjoyed the pics *Christina*!
Yes the Turquoise color is really called Opaline.
You found a latex dress to go with them? That sounds sexy and amazing!
On to Day 3...


----------



## stilly

Jodie1980 said:


> Wow Stilly! I didn't expect you to start immediately!! You make them look stunning!
> 
> As I mentioned before, I'm interested in how you get in in them all day comfort wise;
> 
> Can you let us know how long you wear them for each day. (Have you felt the need to take them off the moment you leave the office, or immediately you get home, or have you been able to wear them a little longer?) And can you let us known how you find them for comfort each day, any aches, pain, endurance, or just the comfort/discomfort level. (Are they getting easier each day, or becoming more difficult. How are your feet, arches and ankles fareing, day after day in 130's? How does if differ from a single day in 130's then back to 120's?)
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, but interested to gauge the comfort level each day.
> 
> You are doing amazingly. Such an inspiration. Good luck with your next few days.



Thanks so much *Jodie*!
I have worn Hot Chicks all day to work before but never for 5 days straight. I do slip them off a bit under my desk during work but I still drive home in them and even ran some errands after work on Monday in the Hot Chicks.
There isn't really pain but more of a dull ache in my arches and sore feet at the end of the day. I've been taking a bath when I get home and soaking my feet a bit. Day 2 was a bit harder as my feet were still a bit sore from Day 1. Day 3 though has been easier as I get more used to them.


----------



## stilly

*Hot Chicks Week - Day 3*
With my feet still sore from Days 1 and 2, I decided to wear my well-worn Black Hot Chicks On Day 3. I paired them with a simple black dot dress and black cardi. These were far more comfortable than the first two pairs and a relief for my aching feet. This pair also has the rubber soles and heel tips which I believe makes walking in them more comfortable. I even did a little grocery shopping in them after work...


----------



## hellyers

Fantastic!!! No more to be said.


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> I love that you're following along *Patsy*! And HHT is an amazing idea!
> After two days in not-so-broken-in Hot Chicks, my feet enjoyed getting home as well.
> I have a ways to go to build up more endurance...but I survived Day 3!



Well, I wouldn't exactly call it following along, more like being pushed along...
But it's great fun, we are enjoying it.

Classic black patent Hot Chicks tomorrow, DH's favourite pair of my heels.


----------



## Jodie1980

stilly said:


> *There isn't really pain* but more of a dull ache in my arches and sore feet at the end of the day. I've been taking a bath when I get home and soaking my feet a bit. Day 2 was a bit harder as my feet were still a bit sore from Day 1. Day 3 though has been easier as I get more used to them.


I'm pleased to hear that, as I don't do pain!

But I could put up with some discomfort and aches to achieve this stunning look. - The way the vertical front of your feet become a perfect continuation of the straight line of the front of your legs looks so elegant & graceful. - Which you can almost see in this pic, although it would be nice to see more of your leg in shot, to fully appreciate that vertical line continuation above your ankles/calves:
View attachment 3855129




stilly said:


> *Hot Chicks Week - Day 3*
> With my feet still sore from Days 1 and 2, I decided to wear my well-worn Black Hot Chicks On Day 3. I paired them with a simple black dot dress and black cardi. These were far more comfortable than the first two pairs and a relief for my aching feet. This pair also has the rubber soles and heel tips which I believe makes walking in them more comfortable. I even did a little grocery shopping in them after work...
> View attachment 3856017
> View attachment 3856018
> View attachment 3856019
> View attachment 3856020
> View attachment 3856021
> View attachment 3856022
> View attachment 3856023
> View attachment 3856024
> View attachment 3856026
> View attachment 3856027



Stunning, yet again!

I love the black patent. My idea of perfection for the office. And you look so elegant and dignified in them.

(I'm glad they were more comfortable too!)

Yet again, an inspiration. I'm guessing 120's every day as the norm is a prerequisite to wearing 130's to work? I need to up my game!


----------



## Jodie1980

And well done Patsy!


PatsyCline said:


> I sure notice the difference once I come home, have my post workout shower, and change into something with just a 100mm arch.  Like walking in bare feet.


Do you change straight from 130's to flat sneakers for the gym?

After a full day in 120's, I find it more comfortable to change in to wedge sneakers if I need to do anything active, or just comfy 3.5" wedge slides for around home for the rest of the evening. (I'm not a barefoot person!)

What do all you ladies wear in the evenings to ease the "come down" from a day in 130's (or even 120's)? Or do you go "cold turkey" to flats or bare feet?


----------



## PatsyCline

Well for me, I'm in heels of one sort or another almost all the time. Part of it is neccessity, as my DH is a foot taller than I am, and I think I look ridiculous standing next to him in flats.

Secondly, DH loves to see me in heels, so I've gotten used to wearing them all the time.

I normally wear heels with platforms (Daffodiles, Lady Peeps etc.). Wedges are usually reserved for holidays, if I know I'll be walking a lot.


----------



## stilly

hellyers said:


> Fantastic!!! No more to be said.



Thanks *hellyers*!!!


----------



## stilly

Jodie1980 said:


> I'm pleased to hear that, as I don't do pain!
> 
> But I could put up with some discomfort and aches to achieve this stunning look. - The way the vertical front of your feet become a perfect continuation of the straight line of the front of your legs looks so elegant & graceful. - Which you can almost see in this pic, although it would be nice to see more of your leg in shot, to fully appreciate that vertical line continuation above your ankles/calves:
> View attachment 3855129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning, yet again!
> 
> I love the black patent. My idea of perfection for the office. And you look so elegant and dignified in them.
> 
> (I'm glad they were more comfortable too!)
> 
> Yet again, an inspiration. I'm guessing 120's every day as the norm is a prerequisite to wearing 130's to work? I need to up my game!



Thanks *Jodie*!
As Patsy said, wearing the 120's is almost like wearing slippers after wearing the 130's all day.
That small 10mm seems to make a huge difference.
I started out a while back just wearing the 130's in the morning to work and switching to 120's in the afternoon.
That helped me ease into it...


----------



## stilly

*Hot Chicks Week - Day 4*
My Titi (Yellow) Hot Chicks got to go to work today with a floral dress (I wear a lot of florals). This a bright, fun shoe...better for a shower or brunch than work. They do seem to brighten up the day though...


----------



## PatsyCline

Love the combination!

Has anyone noticed at work that you’ve been wearing Hot Chicks all week?


----------



## MsYvonne

Stilly, you defenitely brighten up who ever sees you!



Jodie1980 said:


> The way the vertical front of your feet become a perfect continuation of the straight line of the front of your legs looks so elegant & graceful.


That is what makes us hunger to wear higher heels (besides toe cleavage in general) 



Jodie1980 said:


> What do all you ladies wear in the evenings to ease the "come down" from a day in 130's (or even 120's)? Or do you go "cold turkey" to flats or bare feet?


I am the cold turkey one, slipping in heels straight from bed, and taking them off before I lay down. I change height during the day (usually higher when the day progresses), driving my car with them, running errands, I can only slip them off when I work behind my desk, or let them dangle at my toes when I sit otherwise. And bare legs as long as the climate allows me.


----------



## PatsyCline

MsYvonne said:


> Stilly, you defenitely brighten up who ever sees you!
> 
> 
> That is what makes us hunger to wear higher heels (besides toe cleavage in general)
> 
> 
> I am the cold turkey one, slipping in heels straight from bed, and taking them off before I lay down. I change height during the day (usually higher when the day progresses), driving my car with them, running errands, I can only slip them off when I work behind my desk, or let them dangle at my toes when I sit otherwise. And bare legs as long as the climate allows me.



You drive in heels??

That is the one thing DH has forbidden me to do.  It's a pain to change from slip-on flats back to heels (or boots). I drive a 6 speed standard (a Focus RS) and he's afraid that my heels will get stuck in the little pedals.





DH is a lawyer, and he's afraid of a lawsuit if I had an accident driving while wearing heels.


----------



## Jodie1980

stilly said:


> *Hot Chicks Week - Day 4*
> My Titi (Yellow) Hot Chicks got to go to work today with a floral dress (I wear a lot of florals). This a bright, fun shoe...better for a shower or brunch than work. They do seem to brighten up the day though...
> View attachment 3856984
> View attachment 3856985
> View attachment 3856987
> View attachment 3856988
> View attachment 3856989
> View attachment 3856990
> View attachment 3856991
> View attachment 3856984
> View attachment 3856985
> View attachment 3856987
> View attachment 3856988
> View attachment 3856989
> View attachment 3856990
> View attachment 3856991
> View attachment 3856984
> View attachment 3856985
> View attachment 3856987
> View attachment 3856988
> View attachment 3856989
> View attachment 3856990
> View attachment 3856991
> View attachment 3857000
> View attachment 3857001
> View attachment 3857002


Beautiful!



stilly said:


> Thanks *Jodie*!
> As Patsy said, wearing the 120's is almost like wearing slippers after wearing the 130's all day.
> That small 10mm seems to make a huge difference.
> I started out a while back just wearing the 130's in the morning to work and switching to 120's in the afternoon.
> That helped me ease into it...


Yes, my 3.5" wedge slides feel like slippers after a day in 120's (and I actually wear them as slippers) as going totally flat feel is uncomfortable after after a day in 120's.

Do you find that? And what do you wear on your feet in the evenings after a day in 130's (or 120's)? Do you find it easier to transition to a lower heel to ease you down, rather than than go instantly flat?


----------



## MsYvonne

PatsyCline said:


> You drive in heels??
> 
> That is the one thing DH has forbidden me to do.  It's a pain to change from slip-on flats back to heels (or boots). I drive a 6 speed standard (a Focus RS) and he's afraid that my heels will get stuck in the little pedals.


My father made me love to drive a Jeep, so I do, with automatic gear, large pedals and me sitting quite up straight leaving little space on the back seat behind me. And I am my own boss


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> *Hot Chicks Week - Day 4*
> My Titi (Yellow) Hot Chicks got to go to work today with a floral dress (I wear a lot of florals). This a bright, fun shoe...better for a shower or brunch than work. They do seem to brighten up the day though...
> View attachment 3856984
> View attachment 3856985
> View attachment 3856987
> View attachment 3856988
> View attachment 3856989
> View attachment 3856990
> View attachment 3856991
> View attachment 3856984
> View attachment 3856985
> View attachment 3856987
> View attachment 3856988
> View attachment 3856989
> View attachment 3856990
> View attachment 3856991
> View attachment 3856984
> View attachment 3856985
> View attachment 3856987
> View attachment 3856988
> View attachment 3856989
> View attachment 3856990
> View attachment 3856991
> View attachment 3857000
> View attachment 3857001
> View attachment 3857002



Oh my Stilly - those really are gorgeous, aren't they ? I can't tell you how nice it is to see another girl in a pair of Hot Chicks. They are like my absolute favorite heels and that sunny yellow could brighten up any dreary day. Fabulous. I wonder dear, could you do a few down shots in your lovely yellow heels for me ? Thank you ever so much.... and I'm wondering, do you plan to make Hot Chicks a regular pair in your work heels rotation ? You really should you know. You wear them so well.


----------



## PatsyCline

MsYvonne said:


> My father made me love to drive a Jeep, so I do, with automatic gear, large pedals and me sitting quite up straight leaving little space on the back seat behind me. And I am my own boss


We used to have a Jeep, but it was traded off for some gigantic Ford pick-up, dual rear tires. DH said it was needed to tow trailers on the acreage. I only drove it once, and kept banging the rear wheels against the curb, so I've been effectively banned from driving it since.

I love my little RS, very sporty and fun to drive.  DH has trouble driving it, with his large feet, they don't work well with the close pedals.


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Love the combination!
> 
> Has anyone noticed at work that you’ve been wearing Hot Chicks all week?



Thanks Patsy!
Yes they certainly noticed at work. They've seen me wear Hot Chicks on and off but never every day.
Its hard to miss the Titi and Opaline HC's...


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Stilly, you defenitely brighten up who ever sees you!
> 
> 
> That is what makes us hunger to wear higher heels (besides toe cleavage in general)
> 
> 
> I am the cold turkey one, slipping in heels straight from bed, and taking them off before I lay down. I change height during the day (usually higher when the day progresses), driving my car with them, running errands, I can only slip them off when I work behind my desk, or let them dangle at my toes when I sit otherwise. And bare legs as long as the climate allows me.



Thanks so much *MsYvonne*!!!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> You drive in heels??
> 
> That is the one thing DH has forbidden me to do.  It's a pain to change from slip-on flats back to heels (or boots). I drive a 6 speed standard (a Focus RS) and he's afraid that my heels will get stuck in the little pedals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH is a lawyer, and he's afraid of a lawsuit if I had an accident driving while wearing heels.



Love the car *Patsy*!
Yes I know its bad but I've been driving in my CL's for many years now.
Usually only short trips though...


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Oh my Stilly - those really are gorgeous, aren't they ? I can't tell you how nice it is to see another girl in a pair of Hot Chicks. They are like my absolute favorite heels and that sunny yellow could brighten up any dreary day. Fabulous. I wonder dear, could you do a few down shots in your lovely yellow heels for me ? Thank you ever so much.... and I'm wondering, do you plan to make Hot Chicks a regular pair in your work heels rotation ? You really should you know. You wear them so well.



Thanks *Christina*!
Yes I'll rotate Hot Chicks into my work wear more often but I love my So Kates and Pigalles so much I could never abandon them.
I forgot the Titi down shots...I'll do some for fun...


----------



## stilly

*Hot Chicks Week - Day 5*
For Casual Friday, Black Patent Hot Chicks with my standard Friday uniform of skinny jeans and a blazer...


----------



## stilly

Bonus down shots and more...


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Love the car *Patsy*!
> Yes I know its bad but I've been driving in my CL's for many years now.
> Usually only short trips though...


It's my pride & joy.  In Europe for years, there has been a 'hot hatch' competition among the manufacturers, and Ford has released several versions of the RS over the years.

Finally, last year they imported them (they're all built in Germany) to North America. The standard Focus hatch has a 2.0L 4 cylinder engine, putting out 160hp.  The RS has a 2.3L turbocharged 4 cylinder, putting out 350hp.  Plus it's all-wheel drive, with multiple engine and suspension combinations to choose from.

For my birthday last year, DH bought me the Hennessey Performance upgrade through Ford for the RS.  It adds around 40hp to the car, through electronics, better airbox etc.  All I know is the car has a delightful snarl through the exhaust.

The car comes with Recaro seats, very form fitting and keeps you from sliding around in the car.


----------



## Jodie1980

stilly said:


> *Hot Chicks Week - Day 5*
> For Casual Friday, Black Patent Hot Chicks with my standard Friday uniform of skinny jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 3857847
> View attachment 3857848
> View attachment 3857849
> View attachment 3857850
> View attachment 3857851
> View attachment 3857853
> View attachment 3857854
> View attachment 3857855
> View attachment 3857856
> View attachment 3857857


Stunning yet again Stilly!
The black patent look so perfect!

Congratulation on achieving a whole week in Hot Chicks. You really are such an inspiration to me.

What is your final verdict on comfort? How do your feet and ankles feel after the whole week? Would you happily do another day, or are you relieved it's over? Do you think it has made a big difference to your endurance in 130's?

I asked before;


Jodie1980 said:


> my 3.5" wedge slides feel like slippers after a day in 120's (and I actually wear them as slippers) as going totally flat feel is uncomfortable after after a day in 120's.
> 
> Do you find that? And what do you wear on your feet in the evenings after a day in 130's (or 120's)? Do you find it easier to transition to a lower heel to ease you down, rather than than go instantly flat?


Do you find it easier to transition down to a lower heel after a day in 130's (or even 120's)? If so, what do you wear in the evening at home for this? Or do you just go instantly flat/barefoot?


----------



## betty.lee

your casual fridays are like "dressed up" days in our office. lol


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> *Hot Chicks Week - Day 5*
> For Casual Friday, Black Patent Hot Chicks with my standard Friday uniform of skinny jeans and a blazer...


Sigh...Stilly you manage to make me easily forgive you wearing those skinny jeans


----------



## annamoon

PatsyCline said:


> You drive in heels??
> 
> That is the one thing DH has forbidden me to do.  It's a pain to change from slip-on flats back to heels (or boots). I drive a 6 speed standard (a Focus RS) and he's afraid that my heels will get stuck in the little pedals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH is a lawyer, and he's afraid of a lawsuit if I had an accident driving while wearing heels.


I do hope you excite such a sporty number in your 130 heels


----------



## sharon100

Totally stunning Stilly  you look amazing as usual .


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> It's my pride & joy.  In Europe for years, there has been a 'hot hatch' competition among the manufacturers, and Ford has released several versions of the RS over the years.
> 
> Finally, last year they imported them (they're all built in Germany) to North America. The standard Focus hatch has a 2.0L 4 cylinder engine, putting out 160hp.  The RS has a 2.3L turbocharged 4 cylinder, putting out 350hp.  Plus it's all-wheel drive, with multiple engine and suspension combinations to choose from.
> 
> For my birthday last year, DH bought me the Hennessey Performance upgrade through Ford for the RS.  It adds around 40hp to the car, through electronics, better airbox etc.  All I know is the car has a delightful snarl through the exhaust.
> 
> The car comes with Recaro seats, very form fitting and keeps you from sliding around in the car.


Wow you're really knowledgeable on your car!
I'm happy you love it and hope you have time to enjoy it!


----------



## stilly

Jodie1980 said:


> Stunning yet again Stilly!
> The black patent look so perfect!
> 
> Congratulation on achieving a whole week in Hot Chicks. You really are such an inspiration to me.
> 
> What is your final verdict on comfort? How do your feet and ankles feel after the whole week? Would you happily do another day, or are you relieved it's over? Do you think it has made a big difference to your endurance in 130's?
> 
> I asked before;
> Do you find it easier to transition down to a lower heel after a day in 130's (or even 120's)? If so, what do you wear in the evening at home for this? Or do you just go instantly flat/barefoot?



Thanks so much *Jodie*!
They definitely got easier to wear as the week went on.
I really should have broken in some of the pairs more before wearing them all day.
I usually wear mules or flats when I get home in the evening. I got some cute pairs of pointed toe heeled mules this season.
I generally don't like to walk around barefoot no matter how much my feet hurt.
I did wear a pair of So Kates out to run some errands on Friday night and they almost felt like slippers compared to the Hot Chicks...what a difference!


----------



## stilly

betty.lee said:


> your casual fridays are like "dressed up" days in our office. lol



I did wear jeans this Friday after wearing casual dresses the last few Fridays. My version of casual is not so casual to many...


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Sigh...Stilly you manage to make me easily forgive you wearing those skinny jeans



I love the Hot Chicks with jeans so I couldn't resist. I very fancy, super high heel like the Hot Chicks with casual jeans is a mix of opposites I enjoy...


----------



## stilly

sharon100 said:


> Totally stunning Stilly  you look amazing as usual .



Thanks so much *Sharon*!


----------



## stilly

Keeping with the 130mm heel theme, my boyfriend talked me into wearing my Black Patent Hot Waves out to a casual dinner last night...


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Wow you're really knowledgeable on your car!
> I'm happy you love it and hope you have time to enjoy it!


DH is the knowledgeable one, and he never hesitates to remind me of this or that statistic about my car. All I know is the car is a rocket, handles extremely well, and if I don't restrain myself, I can get in a lot of trouble with the law!


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Keeping with the 130mm heel theme, my boyfriend talked me into wearing my Black Patent Hot Waves out to a casual dinner last night...
> View attachment 3859607
> View attachment 3859608
> View attachment 3859609
> View attachment 3859610
> View attachment 3859611
> View attachment 3859612
> View attachment 3859613
> View attachment 3859614
> View attachment 3859615
> View attachment 3859616


Isn't it amazing how our men never seem to get enough of super high heels?


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> View attachment 3855127
> View attachment 3855128
> View attachment 3855129
> View attachment 3855130
> View attachment 3855131
> *
> View attachment 3855127
> View attachment 3855128
> View attachment 3855129
> View attachment 3855130
> View attachment 3855131
> View attachment 3855140
> View attachment 3855141
> View attachment 3855142
> View attachment 3855143
> View attachment 3855144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot Chicks Week - Day 2*
> Opaline Hot Chicks today with a floral dress. It took me a while to find a dress to match this shade of blue...


Perfection at its BEST!! Absolutely stunning my love!! Fabulous style compliment your dress so beautiful!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> *Hot Chicks Week - Day 3*
> With my feet still sore from Days 1 and 2, I decided to wear my well-worn Black Hot Chicks On Day 3. I paired them with a simple black dot dress and black cardi. These were far more comfortable than the first two pairs and a relief for my aching feet. This pair also has the rubber soles and heel tips which I believe makes walking in them more comfortable. I even did a little grocery shopping in them after work...
> View attachment 3856017
> View attachment 3856018
> View attachment 3856019
> View attachment 3856020
> View attachment 3856021
> View attachment 3856022
> View attachment 3856023
> View attachment 3856024
> View attachment 3856026
> View attachment 3856027





stilly said:


> *Hot Chicks Week - Day 4*
> My Titi (Yellow) Hot Chicks got to go to work today with a floral dress (I wear a lot of florals). This a bright, fun shoe...better for a shower or brunch than work. They do seem to brighten up the day though...
> View attachment 3856984
> View attachment 3856985
> View attachment 3856987
> View attachment 3856988
> View attachment 3856989
> View attachment 3856990
> View attachment 3856991
> View attachment 3856984
> View attachment 3856985
> View attachment 3856987
> View attachment 3856988
> View attachment 3856989
> View attachment 3856990
> View attachment 3856991
> View attachment 3856984
> View attachment 3856985
> View attachment 3856987
> View attachment 3856988
> View attachment 3856989
> View attachment 3856990
> View attachment 3856991
> View attachment 3857000
> View attachment 3857001
> View attachment 3857002





stilly said:


> *Hot Chicks Week - Day 5*
> For Casual Friday, Black Patent Hot Chicks with my standard Friday uniform of skinny jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 3857847
> View attachment 3857848
> View attachment 3857849
> View attachment 3857850
> View attachment 3857851
> View attachment 3857853
> View attachment 3857854
> View attachment 3857855
> View attachment 3857856
> View attachment 3857857



Wow! Beautiful wardrobe attire with amazing hot Chick! You have an amazing style and enjoy your weekend


----------



## Christina2

PatsyCline said:


> Isn't it amazing how our men never seem to get enough of super high heels?


I hear that Patsy ... before I met my boyfriend I thought 120 mm was a super high heel ... now that he has me wearing 130 mm Hot Chicks daily I am actually looking for a higher heel myself - who would have ever thought that would happen, right ?


----------



## Marniem

Christina2 said:


> I hear that Patsy ... before I met my boyfriend I thought 120 mm was a super high heel ... now that he has me wearing 130 mm Hot Chicks daily I am actually looking for a higher heel myself - who would have ever thought that would happen, right ?


Oh I know I've seen so smaller labels that make beautifull heel's.  How much higher do you want?


----------



## PatsyCline

Christina2 said:


> I hear that Patsy ... before I met my boyfriend I thought 120 mm was a super high heel ... now that he has me wearing 130 mm Hot Chicks daily I am actually looking for a higher heel myself - who would have ever thought that would happen, right ?



I surprised myself this mornings that I just grabbed a pair of 130mm Senoras to match my flowery dress. 

Brought a big smile to my DH’s face.


----------



## Marniem

PatsyCline said:


> I surprised myself this mornings that I just grabbed a pair of 130mm Senoras to match my flowery dress.
> Are you also thinking you may actually go higher than 130mm in the future?
> Brought a big smile to my DH’s face.


----------



## PatsyCline

130mm arch is the highest I have so far.


----------



## Christina2

Marniem said:


> Oh I know I've seen so smaller labels that make beautifull heel's.  How much higher do you want?



I get confused about this mm and inch stuff. The only heels I have in mm's are my Louboutin. I tries a pair of pointed toe stilettos with


----------



## Christina2

Christina2 said:


> I get confused about this mm and inch stuff. The only heels I have in mm's are my Louboutin. I tried a pair of pointed toe stilettos with


heels a little over 6 inches to work the other day. I am on my feet most of the day so I know I would need a lot more practice to wear those all day - that's for sure - lol. 

Marnie and Stilly are there some really nice and sexy pointed toe stilettos (my favorite style, of course) with heels between 130mm and 6 inches ? Do you think I could do a full day of standing behind a counter in them ? Remember now - I can use the counter for a little extra support if needed - lol.


----------



## PatsyCline

For me, the most important figure is the arch.  You can wear a pair of heels with a 160mm heel, but if the platform is 60mm, you have a 100mm arch.  Wearing a 120mm heel without a platform is much harder than the shoe described above.


----------



## Marniem

PatsyCline said:


> For me, the most important figure is the arch.  You can wear a pair of heels with a 160mm heel, but if the platform is 60mm, you have a 100mm arch.  Wearing a 120mm heel without a platform is much harder than the shoe described above.


I'm talking about an arch higher than 130mm I know Stilly has worn some before. I actually like the look of 150mm


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> DH is the knowledgeable one, and he never hesitates to remind me of this or that statistic about my car. All I know is the car is a rocket, handles extremely well, and if I don't restrain myself, I can get in a lot of trouble with the law!



Well enjoy it but try to avoid getting any tickets...


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Isn't it amazing how our men never seem to get enough of super high heels?



So true *Patsy*!
I thought wearing the Hot Chicks all week would be enough...no quite so...


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> I surprised myself this mornings that I just grabbed a pair of 130mm Senoras to match my flowery dress.
> 
> Brought a big smile to my DH’s face.



Which 130mm Senoras do you have Patsy?
I have the Leopards. I would have loved to get the Black Patent Senoras.


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> heels a little over 6 inches to work the other day. I am on my feet most of the day so I know I would need a lot more practice to wear those all day - that's for sure - lol.
> 
> Marnie and Stilly are there some really nice and sexy pointed toe stilettos (my favorite style, of course) with heels between 130mm and 6 inches ? Do you think I could do a full day of standing behind a counter in them ? Remember now - I can use the counter for a little extra support if needed - lol.



Wow 6" heels to work is really something. 6" is about 150mm. I think wearing those all day could be a bit much.
I have a few order pairs of pumps that are 150mm without any platform. They're posted on my other thread on the Glass Slipper. They're very pointed pumps that are non-designer but custom made. I've never worn them to work...more to dinner on the weekends.


----------



## stilly

My modern take on a skirt suit for work with Cubiste (Yellow) Suede So Kates...


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Well enjoy it but try to avoid getting any tickets...



DH has promised me dire consequences should I get a ticket for speeding, racing or something similar.


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Which 130mm Senoras do you have Patsy?
> I have the Leopards. I would have loved to get the Black Patent Senoras.


I have the Leopards and this colour





I wore these yesterday. Today for HHT, I wore my avatar Merci Allens. My feet are getting tired, but DH's face has a grin on his face that may take days to remove.


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *Jodie*!
> They definitely got easier to wear as the week went on.
> I really should have broken in some of the pairs more before wearing them all day.
> I usually wear mules or flats when I get home in the evening. I got some cute pairs of pointed toe heeled mules this season.
> I generally don't like to walk around barefoot no matter how much my feet hurt.
> I did wear a pair of So Kates out to run some errands on Friday night and they almost felt like slippers compared to the Hot Chicks...what a difference!



Hi Stilly, congrats on lasting a full working week in the hot chicks.  Would be great to see a pic of the pointed toe heeled mules you mentioned in the above post.


----------



## PatsyCline

PatsyCline said:


> I have the Leopards and this colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore these yesterday. Today for HHT, I wore my avatar Merci Allens. My feet are getting tired, but DH's face has a grin on his face that may take days to remove.


Duh! I was going through the closet this morning, and forgot I also have a pair of denim Senoras.


----------



## Diana_Thom

Hi Stilly, i've just come across your thread, What an amazing Louboutin collection! Roughly how many pairs do you have? x


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Duh! I was going through the closet this morning, and forgot I also have a pair of denim Senoras.
> View attachment 3862403



Love your Senora collection *Patsy*! Great to hear you and your DH are enjoying the Merci Allens...


----------



## stilly

Diana_Thom said:


> Hi Stilly, i've just come across your thread, What an amazing Louboutin collection! Roughly how many pairs do you have? x



Thanks *Diana*!
I just say I have lots of pairs of CL's after many years of collecting...I'm afraid to do a count at this point.
Well over 200 pairs...


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Merci Allen 130's to work today on a chilly Fall morning...


----------



## PatsyCline

Stilly, you are giving my DH ideas...

Love the outfit.


----------



## Jodie1980

stilly said:


> Black Patent Merci Allen 130's to work today on a chilly Fall morning...
> View attachment 3863273
> View attachment 3863274
> View attachment 3863275
> View attachment 3863276
> View attachment 3863277
> View attachment 3863278
> View attachment 3863279
> View attachment 3863280
> View attachment 3863281
> View attachment 3863282


Stunning Stilly!

You know how much I love your Black Patent Merci Allen's as my dream office shoe!

(I would love to see some downward toe shots of those when you next have an opportunity.)

I though that after Hot Chick week your feet would be needing a break, but you've managed 130's twice since then! Are 130's the new 120's?


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Stilly, you are giving my DH ideas...
> 
> Love the outfit.



Thanks *Patsy*!!!


----------



## stilly

Jodie1980 said:


> Stunning Stilly!
> 
> You know how much I love your Black Patent Merci Allen's as my dream office shoe!
> 
> (I would love to see some downward toe shots of those when you next have an opportunity.)
> 
> I though that after Hot Chick week your feet would be needing a break, but you've managed 130's twice since then! Are 130's the new 120's?



Thanks so much *Jodie*!
I had a few days rest in the 120's and then came back with the Merci Allens which are more comfy than the Hot Chicks.
I'll stick mostly to the So Kates and Pigalles for the office with a few 130's mixed in.


----------



## stilly

From Friday, I ventured out to dinner and a movie in the Yellow Neon Unbouts...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From Friday, I ventured out to dinner and a movie in the Yellow Neon Unbouts...
> View attachment 3865734
> View attachment 3865735
> View attachment 3865736
> View attachment 3865737
> View attachment 3865739
> View attachment 3865740
> View attachment 3865742
> View attachment 3865743
> View attachment 3865744
> View attachment 3865745


 
Stilly - What a gorgeous pair of heels and you wear them so well as usual. Can you do us a favor and take a few toe down shots ? Thanks so much.


----------



## MBB Fan

And if may also wish something: A shot from behind would be great. You had that wonderful angle of view in your "glass slipper" thread.


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Stilly - What a gorgeous pair of heels and you wear them so well as usual. Can you do us a favor and take a few toe down shots ? Thanks so much.



Thanks Christina!
Here are some more pics...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Thanks Christina!
> Here are some more pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3865990
> View attachment 3865991
> View attachment 3865992
> View attachment 3865993



Stilly - Thank you so much for the added pics. You really are a dear to do that for us... and wow the clear sides of the fronts really do show how much our toes take the pointy shape of our heels, don't they ? Really is a little hard to believe how much our toes shapes can be changed by our footwear. I still love the pointy toe style the best, guess that's one of the reasons they say beauty can be pain... but honestly I have been wearing pointies for so long I hardly even notice anymore, especially when my toes go a little numb toward the end of my workday. Does that ever happen to you ?


----------



## stillettolover

Stunning Stilly! I love those heels!!! I really like the toe down shots.Thanks for the great pics. Your awesome.


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Thanks Christina!
> Here are some more pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3865990
> View attachment 3865991
> View attachment 3865992
> View attachment 3865993


That was gorgeous...Thank you for the pics, can’t wait to see you wearing Debout next time..


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Stilly - Thank you so much for the added pics. You really are a dear to do that for us... and wow the clear sides of the fronts really do show how much our toes take the pointy shape of our heels, don't they ? Really is a little hard to believe how much our toes shapes can be changed by our footwear. I still love the pointy toe style the best, guess that's one of the reasons they say beauty can be pain... but honestly I have been wearing pointies for so long I hardly even notice anymore, especially when my toes go a little numb toward the end of my workday. Does that ever happen to you ?



Yes the clear CL's really show how your foot gets squished in these pointy shoes. My pinky toes get numb all the time but usually only in select pairs of CL's. That's why I tend to slip them off a bit under my desk at work to relive the numbness. These were fine though for just a few hours out at night.


----------



## stilly

stillettolover said:


> Stunning Stilly! I love those heels!!! I really like the toe down shots.Thanks for the great pics. Your awesome.



Thanks so much *stillettolover*!


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> That was gorgeous...Thank you for the pics, can’t wait to see you wearing Debout next time..



Thanks* nidaodi*! I think I may try the Debouts this weekend...


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> And if may also wish something: A shot from behind would be great. You had that wonderful angle of view in your "glass slipper" thread.



Do you mean the pics from straight behind the heels Iike I had on the Zanotti sandals?
Unfortunately I didn't take any shots like that in this set...


----------



## MBB Fan

Yes that is exactly what I meant. No problem, but perhaps you could do it next time? That would make me happy.


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Yes that is exactly what I meant. No problem, but perhaps you could do it next time? That would make me happy.



I'll try it this weekend. Maybe with the Debouts...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Yes the clear CL's really show how your foot gets squished in these pointy shoes. My pinky toes get numb all the time but usually only in select pairs of CL's. That's why I tend to slip them off a bit under my desk at work to relive the numbness. These were fine though for just a few hours out at night.



Stilly - You say your pinky toes get numb all the time in some of your CL ? Which are the worst for you ? Does it really matter since they look and feel so good/sexy otherwise ? For me my So Kates made my toes a little numb but my Hot Chicks are much worse - probably because the steeper arch puts more weight on my toes ? Anyway, the numbness for me is a little different than for you I guess. I would never think of taking off my heels once my toes get a little numb. I tried it one time but I guess my feet had swelled up or something because it was murder trying to get my heels back on - lol... I was talking about this with my b/f the other day. He really likes seeing me in the highest heels all the time so he suggested a little trick. He put some extra pads in the toe box to squeeze my toes just a little bit more in all the right places. Guess he knew the right places because he is an orthopedic surgeon.... anyway - since then my toes go numb much faster and more complete - no more "pins and needles" of almost numb toes. Really makes a difference since I stand on my heels most of the day. I am so lucky to have him as my b/f !!


----------



## mal

stilly said:


> Thanks Christina!
> Here are some more pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3865990
> View attachment 3865991
> View attachment 3865992
> View attachment 3865993


Wow- incredible!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chicks heading out for a fancy work dinner last night...[emoji2]
> View attachment 3843634
> View attachment 3843635
> View attachment 3843637
> View attachment 3843640
> View attachment 3843642
> View attachment 3843643
> View attachment 3843644
> View attachment 3843645
> View attachment 3843647
> View attachment 3843648


Beautiful darling; shoes and dress. Hope you had a nice time.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Stilly, fabulous style with your sexy louboutin as always looking absolutely beautiful with your wardrobe! Have a blessed weekend!!


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> Black Patent Merci Allen 130's to work today on a chilly Fall morning...
> View attachment 3863273
> View attachment 3863274
> View attachment 3863275
> View attachment 3863276
> View attachment 3863277
> View attachment 3863278
> View attachment 3863279
> View attachment 3863280
> View attachment 3863281
> View attachment 3863282


Hi Stilly the Merci Allen 130 look  amazing for work  and this toe box shape must be quite comfortable  , you rock the 130s  fair play hun !


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> From Friday, I ventured out to dinner and a movie in the Yellow Neon Unbouts...
> View attachment 3865734
> View attachment 3865735
> View attachment 3865736
> View attachment 3865737
> View attachment 3865739
> View attachment 3865740
> View attachment 3865742
> View attachment 3865743
> View attachment 3865744
> View attachment 3865745


WOW these Unbouts draw attention  I love how they show your feet  the "quwished toe look " it' adds a kind of kinky sexy look


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Yes that is exactly what I meant. No problem, but perhaps you could do it next time? That would make me happy.



How about these *MBB*?


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Stilly - You say your pinky toes get numb all the time in some of your CL ? Which are the worst for you ? Does it really matter since they look and feel so good/sexy otherwise ? For me my So Kates made my toes a little numb but my Hot Chicks are much worse - probably because the steeper arch puts more weight on my toes ? Anyway, the numbness for me is a little different than for you I guess. I would never think of taking off my heels once my toes get a little numb. I tried it one time but I guess my feet had swelled up or something because it was murder trying to get my heels back on - lol... I was talking about this with my b/f the other day. He really likes seeing me in the highest heels all the time so he suggested a little trick. He put some extra pads in the toe box to squeeze my toes just a little bit more in all the right places. Guess he knew the right places because he is an orthopedic surgeon.... anyway - since then my toes go numb much faster and more complete - no more "pins and needles" of almost numb toes. Really makes a difference since I stand on my heels most of the day. I am so lucky to have him as my b/f !!



Thanks *Christina*!
My pinky toes only hurt and get numb on a few pairs of So Kates generally the smaller sized pairs.
I'm actually fine when I wear the Hot Chicks and most of the 130's.
I like the padding idea though so I'll give it a try.


----------



## stilly

mal said:


> Wow- incredible!!



Thanks *mal*!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, fabulous style with your sexy louboutin as always looking absolutely beautiful with your wardrobe! Have a blessed weekend!!



Thanks so much *Birkin*! Hope you're having a fabulous weekend as well!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Beautiful darling; shoes and dress. Hope you had a nice time.



Thanks *Kayapo*! There's nothing like going out for a great meal with a fabulous dress and CL's!


----------



## stilly

sharon100 said:


> Hi Stilly the Merci Allen 130 look  amazing for work  and this toe box shape must be quite comfortable  , you rock the 130s  fair play hun !



Thanks* sharon*!
Yes the Merci Allen's are a bit more comfy for all day work wear which my feet appreciate.


----------



## stilly

sharon100 said:


> WOW these Unbouts draw attention  I love how they show your feet  the "quwished toe look " it' adds a kind of kinky sexy look



They definitely draw attention in this Neon Yellow color! They're actually fairly comfy despite what my toes might show...


----------



## stilly

Heading out to the airport for a work trip earlier this week in nylons and So Kates on a cool, cloudy day...


----------



## stilly

Coming back from the airport from a work trip, I wore these new Black Patent Iriza 120's for about 14 hours trying to break them in with lots of walking...


----------



## DC-Cutie

do you put red tape on the bottom?


----------



## MBB Fan

stilly said:


> How about these *MBB*?


Thank you so much! Your are looking so beautiful.


----------



## nidaodi

You are so beautiful in nylons and Iriza Stilly...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Thanks *Christina*!
> My pinky toes only hurt and get numb on a few pairs of So Kates generally the smaller sized pairs.
> I'm actually fine when I wear the Hot Chicks and most of the 130's.
> I like the padding idea though so I'll give it a try.



Love the rear shots Stilly. You should do more of those. Nice to see what others see when they look at our heels from behind. I think you will really like the results if you put the pads in your toe boxes. The trick is to feel which parts of the toe box are pressing tight on your toes and then pad those areas so they will press a little more. If you do it right your toes will feel a bit tighter at first but they will also go totally numb much faster. That's the best part. I used to feel the "pins and needles" of almost numb but now my toes just go totally numb so the pain is pretty much gone - so I can just enjoy the look and feeling of a gorgeous pair of high heels. Wearing heels a bit too small also helps. Good luck and please tell me how well the pads work for you dear.


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> Coming back from the airport from a work trip, I wore these new Black Patent Iriza 120's for about 14 hours trying to break them in with lots of walking...
> View attachment 3871643
> View attachment 3871644
> View attachment 3871646
> View attachment 3871647
> View attachment 3871648
> View attachment 3871649
> View attachment 3871650
> View attachment 3871651
> View attachment 3871652
> View attachment 3871653


These look very good with your outfit, but you are truly incredible. You wore new 120mm heels to the airport with all of that walking and they were not even broken in so they were stiff and tight. Even though your feet are used to high heels at some point with such a high heel , being new , and a lot of walking your feet must have been killing you. Your pain threshold must be very high, you should teach a class in high heel survival  since you most definitely have your PHD in wearing heels. You have mastered the So Kate's so well you make a dinner shoe for most and wear it daily and even kn the busiest of days. Thanks for your pictures , comments, and responses you are the best.


----------



## hellyers

stilly said:


> Heading out to the airport for a work trip earlier this week in nylons and So Kates on a cool, cloudy day...
> View attachment 3871625
> View attachment 3871628
> View attachment 3871629
> View attachment 3871630
> View attachment 3871631
> View attachment 3871632
> View attachment 3871633
> View attachment 3871634
> View attachment 3871635
> View attachment 3871636


You look so stunning in those nylons and heels.
I'm sure you must have gotten the attention of many a guy at the airport wearing that outfit!!
Hope to see more of you wearing those nylons.


----------



## stilly

DC-Cutie said:


> do you put red tape on the bottom?



I usually do, especially if its a pair I know I'll wear infrequently, but lately I've been wearing down the soles and then getting the red rubber soles applied after the red is thoroughly worn off.


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Thank you so much! Your are looking so beautiful.



I'm glad you liked them *MBB*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Love the rear shots Stilly. You should do more of those. Nice to see what others see when they look at our heels from behind. I think you will really like the results if you put the pads in your toe boxes. The trick is to feel which parts of the toe box are pressing tight on your toes and then pad those areas so they will press a little more. If you do it right your toes will feel a bit tighter at first but they will also go totally numb much faster. That's the best part. I used to feel the "pins and needles" of almost numb but now my toes just go totally numb so the pain is pretty much gone - so I can just enjoy the look and feeling of a gorgeous pair of high heels. Wearing heels a bit too small also helps. Good luck and please tell me how well the pads work for you dear.



That's an interesting technique.
Let me give it a try and I'll see how it goes.
What pads to usually use and were did get them?


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> These look very good with your outfit, but you are truly incredible. You wore new 120mm heels to the airport with all of that walking and they were not even broken in so they were stiff and tight. Even though your feet are used to high heels at some point with such a high heel , being new , and a lot of walking your feet must have been killing you. Your pain threshold must be very high, you should teach a class in high heel survival  since you most definitely have your PHD in wearing heels. You have mastered the So Kate's so well you make a dinner shoe for most and wear it daily and even kn the busiest of days. Thanks for your pictures , comments, and responses you are the best.



Thanks *florcom*!
I actually considered wearing a pair of Hot Chicks to the airport so the Iriza 120's were a breeze by comparison.
These were a little tough on my feet with a lot of walking that day but my feet are pretty beat up from wearing heels so often  anyway.
I did get these nicely broken in though...


----------



## stilly

hellyers said:


> You look so stunning in those nylons and heels.
> I'm sure you must have gotten the attention of many a guy at the airport wearing that outfit!!
> Hope to see more of you wearing those nylons.



Thanks so much *hellyers*!
I actually did get some attention in this outfit but oddly enough I saw a few other women in airport with fairly high heels and dresses/skirts which seems to be more of a rarity in this day and age of super casual travel...


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> You are so beautiful in nylons and Iriza Stilly...



Thanks *nidaodi*!!!


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> Thanks *florcom*!
> I actually considered wearing a pair of Hot Chicks to the airport so the Iriza 120's were a breeze by comparison.
> These were a little tough on my feet with a lot of walking that day but my feet are pretty beat up from wearing heels so often  anyway.
> I did get these nicely broken in though...


Do you ever worry about long term damage to your feet from wearing heels so often? You would think some rocket scientist could invent a way to make heels easier on women's feet.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> That's an interesting technique.
> Let me give it a try and I'll see how it goes.
> What pads to usually use and were did get them?



This technique is like most things with "challenging" heels - takes a lot of patience and a high threshold for pain. We started out using the pads that you stick on your toes for corns, etc. stuck to the inside of the toe box but by themselves they are too soft to add any real pressure. My b/f came up with the idea to add something between the sticky part of the pad and the inside of the toe box, kind of like trapping it - he is always so clever, guess that's one of the reasons I love him so much. Anyway, we use mostly things like the shells of sunflower seeds. Those work pretty good for the big toe and middle toes. On the outside of the big toe and the tops of the middle toes pushes them down nicely. The pinky toe is the biggest challenge. As you probably know, it is the first to send those "pins and needles" so needs a little extra pressure to numb it down completely. Lately we have been putting 2 or 3 hard peppercorns under the pads to the outside and top of the pinky toe. It takes a little getting used to but works so well. I tell you Stilly, after about the first hour or two my Hot Chicks feel like nothing on my feet - delightful !!


----------



## sharon100

Christina2 said:


> This technique is like most things with "challenging" heels - takes a lot of patience and a high threshold for pain. We started out using the pads that you stick on your toes for corns, etc. stuck to the inside of the toe box but by themselves they are too soft to add any real pressure. My b/f came up with the idea to add something between the sticky part of the pad and the inside of the toe box, kind of like trapping it - he is always so clever, guess that's one of the reasons I love him so much. Anyway, we use mostly things like the shells of sunflower seeds. Those work pretty good for the big toe and middle toes. On the outside of the big toe and the tops of the middle toes pushes them down nicely. The pinky toe is the biggest challenge. As you probably know, it is the first to send those "pins and needles" so needs a little extra pressure to numb it down completely. Lately we have been putting 2 or 3 hard peppercorns under the pads to the outside and top of the pinky toe. It takes a little getting used to but works so well. I tell you Stilly, after about the first hour or two my Hot Chicks feel like nothing on my feet - delightful !!


The thought of numb toes and no pain from high pointy pumps is wonderful,  my only problem is having quite advanced corns on both pinkies from prolong pressure in high heels " dont know if I could take this pain before the toes go numb !
 Stilly you got quite calloused corn bumps on your pinkie toes do you think you could cope with more pressure on your pinkies than you have already  ??  Doubt I will !


----------



## Jodie1980

stilly said:


> Heading out to the airport for a work trip earlier this week in nylons and So Kates on a cool, cloudy day...
> View attachment 3871625
> View attachment 3871628
> View attachment 3871629
> View attachment 3871630
> View attachment 3871631
> View attachment 3871632
> View attachment 3871633
> View attachment 3871634
> View attachment 3871635
> View attachment 3871636


Lovely as always Stilly! 

I'll be breaking out the nylons myself as the weather gets colder.


----------



## Christina2

sharon100 said:


> The thought of numb toes and no pain from high pointy pumps is wonderful,  my only problem is having quite advanced corns on both pinkies from prolong pressure in high heels " dont know if I could take this pain before the toes go numb !
> Stilly you got quite calloused corn bumps on your pinkie toes do you think you could cope with more pressure on your pinkies than you have already  ??  Doubt I will !



Sharon - I thought the same thing when my b/f first suggested this technique. How is more pain going to help me wear my beloved heels ? But once I tried it I was convinced. You would be surprised how much pain you can take for a little while if it means no more pain for the rest of the day. You really should try it - in at least one of your highest, pointiest, most favorite heels. You will thank me - I'm certain.


----------



## younggroom

stilly said:


> Coming back from the airport from a work trip, I wore these new Black Patent Iriza 120's for about 14 hours trying to break them in with lots of walking...
> View attachment 3871643
> View attachment 3871644
> View attachment 3871646
> View attachment 3871647
> View attachment 3871648
> View attachment 3871649
> View attachment 3871650
> View attachment 3871651
> View attachment 3871652
> View attachment 3871653


Hi Stilly,

Firstly, you've got a male fan here! I came across the forum and your thread in particular whilst researching loubs I'd buy my then fiancee (now wife  ) 

Your pics have given me so much insight so just wanted to say thanks! I bought her a pair of pigalles last year Xmas and I'm looking to get her a pair of Irizas this year.

Seeing your pics confirmed my decision as I wasn't sure between those or the Hot Chicks but I really appreciate the arch and toe cleavage of the Iriza so mind made up!

Keep up the good work, I think I'll be contributing in the thread now that I feel a little more well versed lol - love your top down/cleavage pics as well

YG x


----------



## annamoon

Christina2 said:


> This technique is like most things with "challenging" heels - takes a lot of patience and a high threshold for pain. We started out using the pads that you stick on your toes for corns, etc. stuck to the inside of the toe box but by themselves they are too soft to add any real pressure. My b/f came up with the idea to add something between the sticky part of the pad and the inside of the toe box, kind of like trapping it - he is always so clever, guess that's one of the reasons I love him so much. Anyway, we use mostly things like the shells of sunflower seeds. Those work pretty good for the big toe and middle toes. On the outside of the big toe and the tops of the middle toes pushes them down nicely. The pinky toe is the biggest challenge. As you probably know, it is the first to send those "pins and needles" so needs a little extra pressure to numb it down completely. Lately we have been putting 2 or 3 hard peppercorns under the pads to the outside and top of the pinky toe. It takes a little getting used to but works so well. I tell you Stilly, after about the first hour or two my Hot Chicks feel like nothing on my feet - delightful !![/QUOTE
> 
> Sounds like a unique answer to painful toes, I have read your description twice but cannot quite work out how you fit these and keep them in place till you slip on your piggies?


----------



## Christina2

Let me try to explain my toe numbing technique a little better. I'm sure a lot of girls will swear by it once they try it. It has made a big difference in my love for high heel pointy toe shoes, I can tell you that. You want to start with corn pads with the sticky back. The type that normally stick to your toes. Try and find the ones with the smallest holes or no holes at all. Then you stick something hard like a sunflower seed shell to the sticky part of the pad. Make sure the shell (or whatever you are using) is bigger than the hole in the pad or it will fall through.  Then you stick the pads with the shells or seeds or whatever with the sticky part up inside the pointed toe box of your heels. How many you need is up to you. I use one of the outside of my big toe and one on the top of my big toe and  3 on the tops of my middle toes and 2 pads with no holes and 2 or 3 peppercorns on the top and side of my pinky toe. To me the pinky toe is always the worse toe for "pins and needles" in my pointy toe pumps. The trick is to put as much pressure on your toes as you can stand. The more pressure you put the faster they will all go numb. No pins and needles, no pain. Takes a little practice to learn where to put the pads and what size seeds or shells (or whatever small hard thing you use ) but once you get it right and put up with a little more pain at first - the rest of your day will be pain free - even in your highest, tightest, pointiest, sexiest heels... and what could be better than that ?!


----------



## Winterfell

Sunflower seeds and peppercorns LOL Sounds a most unusual technique!


----------



## Christina2

Winterfell said:


> Sunflower seeds and peppercorns LOL Sounds a most unusual technique!



Doesn't have to be seeds and peppercorns. That's just what I picked that's small and kinda hard. If you can think of something better to use, let us all know please.


----------



## annamoon

Christina2 said:


> Let me try to explain my toe numbing technique a little better. I'm sure a lot of girls will swear by it once they try it. It has made a big difference in my love for high heel pointy toe shoes, I can tell you that. You want to start with corn pads with the sticky back. The type that normally stick to your toes. Try and find the ones with the smallest holes or no holes at all. Then you stick something hard like a sunflower seed shell to the sticky part of the pad. Make sure the shell (or whatever you are using) is bigger than the hole in the pad or it will fall through.  Then you stick the pads with the shells or seeds or whatever with the sticky part up inside the pointed toe box of your heels. How many you need is up to you. I use one of the outside of my big toe and one on the top of my big toe and  3 on the tops of my middle toes and 2 pads with no holes and 2 or 3 peppercorns on the top and side of my pinky toe. To me the pinky toe is always the worse toe for "pins and needles" in my pointy toe pumps. The trick is to put as much pressure on your toes as you can stand. The more pressure you put the faster they will all go numb. No pins and needles, no pain. Takes a little practice to learn where to put the pads and what size seeds or shells (or whatever small hard thing you use ) but once you get it right and put up with a little more pain at first - the rest of your day will be pain free - even in your highest, tightest, pointiest, sexiest heels... and what could be better than that ?!



Thank you for the explanation, it must take a bit of time to get it right, do you place them in same place or different depending on which shoes you plan to wear? Would you mind posting a pic just before you put your piggies on? I am sure many of us are very interested in your solution to painful toes in our favourite heels.


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> Do you ever worry about long term damage to your feet from wearing heels so often? You would think some rocket scientist could invent a way to make heels easier on women's feet.



I do but I love them so much I can't resist wearing them...


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Doesn't have to be seeds and peppercorns. That's just what I picked that's small and kinda hard. If you can think of something better to use, let us all know please.



Those are some unique items. Let me try the pads and peppercorns and see.


----------



## stilly

sharon100 said:


> The thought of numb toes and no pain from high pointy pumps is wonderful,  my only problem is having quite advanced corns on both pinkies from prolong pressure in high heels " dont know if I could take this pain before the toes go numb !
> Stilly you got quite calloused corn bumps on your pinkie toes do you think you could cope with more pressure on your pinkies than you have already  ??  Doubt I will !



My left foot has all the corns bumps but the pinky toe is fine. My right foot is the opposite with no corns but the pinky toe is really calloused. It can't hurt to give it a try for a while...I do love peppercorns...


----------



## stilly

Black Glitter Geo Spike 120's to work yesterday. I try to wear the fancier pairs to work occasionally to give them some time out...


----------



## HHinH20

Thanks for sharing Stilly. Loving your collection, and I notice you are the same size as me!!40!!!.


----------



## _sunshine_

You have a BEAUTIFUL collection of shoes!  Thanks for sharing all of your pics!


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Hot Chicks for Casual Friday...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chicks for Casual Friday...
> View attachment 3877400
> View attachment 3877401
> View attachment 3877402
> View attachment 3877403
> View attachment 3877404
> View attachment 3877405
> View attachment 3877406
> View attachment 3877407
> View attachment 3877408
> View attachment 3877409



Beautiful as always Stilly. You are going to make so many girls jealous calling your Hot Chick casual heels - believe me, I know - lol. Your Hot Chicks really are the " perfect pointy pumps for pads and peppercorns on the pinkies" (try to say that 3 time fast - lol)... Anyway, do give it a try one of these days and tell me how it works out for you dear.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chicks for Casual Friday...
> View attachment 3877400
> View attachment 3877401
> View attachment 3877402
> View attachment 3877403
> View attachment 3877404
> View attachment 3877405
> View attachment 3877406
> View attachment 3877407
> View attachment 3877408
> View attachment 3877409


Wow! Beautiful! As always you have an amazing collection with beautiful heels. Have a great Sunday


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> My left foot has all the corns bumps but the pinky toe is fine. My right foot is the opposite with no corns but the pinky toe is really calloused. It can't hurt to give it a try for a while...I do love peppercorns...


Hi Stilly   I belive that the  most devoted high heel wearing hoties  like us won't have the perfect feet ie corns and callouse from are lovely high stilettos
I was told years ago my foot problems show commitment to the shoes I love and this is totally true for you too , " true inspiration "  .


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Beautiful as always Stilly. You are going to make so many girls jealous calling your Hot Chick casual heels - believe me, I know - lol. Your Hot Chicks really are the " perfect pointy pumps for pads and peppercorns on the pinkies" (try to say that 3 time fast - lol)... Anyway, do give it a try one of these days and tell me how it works out for you dear.



Thanks *Christina*!
The Hot Chicks have become kind of a "Casual Friday" shoe for me as of late...


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Wow! Beautiful! As always you have an amazing collection with beautiful heels. Have a great Sunday



Thanks so much *Birkin*!!!


----------



## stilly

sharon100 said:


> Hi Stilly   I belive that the  most devoted high heel wearing hoties  like us won't have the perfect feet ie corns and callouse from are lovely high stilettos
> I was told years ago my foot problems show commitment to the shoes I love and this is totally true for you too , " true inspiration "  .



Thanks *sharon*! That's so sweet...
We are certainly "committed" to live with all the all corns, calluses that result from super high heels.
"No pain no gain" as they say...


----------



## stilly

Debout 120's to dinner last night on a very cold night...


----------



## stilly

More of my Black Patent Debout 120's...
These are actually quite comfy for the cool weather but the PVC clear plastic seems to squeak and creak a bit when I walk...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> More of my Black Patent Debout 120's...
> These are actually quite comfy for the cool weather but the PVC clear plastic seems to squeak and creak a bit when I walk...
> View attachment 3878204
> View attachment 3878205
> View attachment 3878207
> View attachment 3878208



Thanks for sharing!! 
Really love to see you wearing Debouts, it would be so gorgeous if wearing more often, but sorry for that squeakiness....


----------



## stillettolover

Thanks for wearing these Stilly. They may squeak a little but they sure look sexy. I think they are my favorites so far!   Keep up the good work.


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> More of my Black Patent Debout 120's...
> These are actually quite comfy for the cool weather but the PVC clear plastic seems to squeak and creak a bit when I walk...
> View attachment 3878204
> View attachment 3878205
> View attachment 3878207
> View attachment 3878208


Wow these are nice , I think the color combination makes the heel look like a 130mm heel. Your high heel collection is unbelievable and best of all you wear yours and your pictures and comments are great. Thanks


----------



## MBB Fan

stilly said:


> More of my Black Patent Debout 120's...



Thank you so much. You thought of me!

You are so gorgeous as ever. That combination of skirt and shoes...unbelievable. I hope you had some compliments?


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Thank you so much. You thought of me!
> 
> You are so gorgeous as ever. That combination of skirt and shoes...unbelievable. I hope you had some compliments?



Thanks *MBB*! Yes I did some compliments at the restaurant.
The back pics would be better if my legs weren't all scratched up from working in the garden...


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Thanks for sharing!!
> Really love to see you wearing Debouts, it would be so gorgeous if wearing more often, but sorry for that squeakiness....



Thanks* nidaodi*!
I really do love the Debouts...you could be hear the squeaks at the restaurant on a busy Saturday night...


----------



## stilly

stillettolover said:


> Thanks for wearing these Stilly. They may squeak a little but they sure look sexy. I think they are my favorites so far!   Keep up the good work.



Thanks* stillettolover*!
The little squeaking no one really noticed but me...


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> Wow these are nice , I think the color combination makes the heel look like a 130mm heel. Your high heel collection is unbelievable and best of all you wear yours and your pictures and comments are great. Thanks



Thanks* florcom*!
It took a while for me to find these with the 120mm heel. The 100mm heel is much more common.


----------



## BlitzandGlitz

stilly said:


> More of my Black Patent Debout 120's...
> These are actually quite comfy for the cool weather but the PVC clear plastic seems to squeak and creak a bit when I walk...
> View attachment 3878204
> View attachment 3878205
> View attachment 3878207
> View attachment 3878208


Omg Stilly I've been admiring your collection and holy moly you have the most amazing collection I've ever seen. #shoegoals!!!!


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> Thanks* florcom*!
> It took a while for me to find these with the 120mm heel. The 100mm heel is much more common.


Well worth the wait the 120mm is perfect.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Debout 120's to dinner last night on a very cold night...
> View attachment 3878194
> View attachment 3878195
> View attachment 3878196
> View attachment 3878197
> View attachment 3878198
> View attachment 3878199
> View attachment 3878200
> View attachment 3878201
> View attachment 3878202
> View attachment 3878203



Stilly - So beautiful !! Your photos are driving me heel crazy ! Every time I think I have seen you in the most gorgeous/sexiest pair of heels you come up with an even more beautiful pair. These Debout 120's are simply to die for. The only thing that could make them better is if they came with 130+mm high heels, don't you think ? 
Actually, when I was looking at the toe down shot it hit me. I know the perfect way to add a little sparkle and use my toe numbing technique. If I ever find this style in a 130+mm heel, here's what I am going to do. I am going to take 5 of the shiniest pearls and clear tape them to the top inside of the toe box - one over each toe. I think the look would be amazing and I know the toe numbing would be fast and complete. Thank you so much for the photos and the endless inspiration you bring to all of us other pointed toe high heel hotties !!


----------



## Maxl

stilly said:


> Debout 120's to dinner last night on a very cold night...
> View attachment 3878194
> View attachment 3878195
> View attachment 3878196
> View attachment 3878197
> View attachment 3878198
> View attachment 3878199
> View attachment 3878200
> View attachment 3878201
> View attachment 3878202
> View attachment 3878203



Dear Stilly, for me this are the top favorite pictures of the soon ending year!! The combo of the one of the most sexiest Louboutin heels and the nice foot fewellery is awesome!! Thank you for this!


----------



## younggroom

stilly said:


> More of my Black Patent Debout 120's...
> These are actually quite comfy for the cool weather but the PVC clear plastic seems to squeak and creak a bit when I walk...
> View attachment 3878204
> View attachment 3878205
> View attachment 3878207
> View attachment 3878208


Amazing debouts Stilly! Such a great look on you, you wear them well


----------



## stilly

BlitzandGlitz said:


> Omg Stilly I've been admiring your collection and holy moly you have the most amazing collection I've ever seen. #shoegoals!!!!



Thanks so much *BlitzandGlitz*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Stilly - So beautiful !! Your photos are driving me heel crazy ! Every time I think I have seen you in the most gorgeous/sexiest pair of heels you come up with an even more beautiful pair. These Debout 120's are simply to die for. The only thing that could make them better is if they came with 130+mm high heels, don't you think ?
> Actually, when I was looking at the toe down shot it hit me. I know the perfect way to add a little sparkle and use my toe numbing technique. If I ever find this style in a 130+mm heel, here's what I am going to do. I am going to take 5 of the shiniest pearls and clear tape them to the top inside of the toe box - one over each toe. I think the look would be amazing and I know the toe numbing would be fast and complete. Thank you so much for the photos and the endless inspiration you bring to all of us other pointed toe high heel hotties !!



Thanks *Christina*!
I would love the Debouts in 130 heel.
It appearsCL is cutting back on the 130mm styles however as I don't see any in the new Spring/Summer collection.
Hopefully there are some new pairs yet to come for the S/S season...


----------



## stilly

Maxl said:


> Dear Stilly, for me this are the top favorite pictures of the soon ending year!! The combo of the one of the most sexiest Louboutin heels and the nice foot fewellery is awesome!! Thank you for this!



Thanks *Maxl*!!!


----------



## stilly

younggroom said:


> Amazing debouts Stilly! Such a great look on you, you wear them well



Thanks so much *younggroom*!!!


----------



## stilly

Light Python Pigalle Follies 120's...


----------



## stilly

Silver Python Bronte So Kates for Casual Friday today...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Silver Python Bronte So Kates for Casual Friday today...
> View attachment 3882842
> View attachment 3882843
> View attachment 3882844
> View attachment 3882845
> View attachment 3882846
> View attachment 3882847
> View attachment 3882848
> View attachment 3882849
> View attachment 3882851
> View attachment 3882852



I must admit Stilly I like the So Kates a bit more than the Pigalle Follies. Not sure why - maybe because the heel looks a little taller and slimmer on the Kates. Do they feel similar on your toes ? Sure wish CL would come out with some of these styles like Python for those of us who live in the higher heels. Did you ever try any of my toe numbing tricks ? They sure have made life easier for me. Last night my b/f and I took a nice long moonlight walk and no pain !! I would have never been able to do that without his little secrets in my toes. He is so good to me - I think I'll keep him - lol.


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> I must admit Stilly I like the So Kates a bit more than the Pigalle Follies. Not sure why - maybe because the heel looks a little taller and slimmer on the Kates. Do they feel similar on your toes ? Sure wish CL would come out with some of these styles like Python for those of us who live in the higher heels. Did you ever try any of my toe numbing tricks ? They sure have made life easier for me. Last night my b/f and I took a nice long moonlight walk and no pain !! I would have never been able to do that without his little secrets in my toes. He is so good to me - I think I'll keep him - lol.



I like both the So Kates and Pigalle Follies equally. They feel identical when wearing them and only the true CL diehards like us could tell the difference anyway. The So Kates are available is so many more colors and skins than the Pigalle Follies though.

No I haven't tried the numbing techniques yet. My feet haven't been numb in any of the CL pairs I've worn as of late though. The numbing for me when wearing CL's is fairly rare.


----------



## stilly

Pervenche (Blue) Patent Iriza 120's out for burgers last night...


----------



## PatsyCline

Lucky burgers....


----------



## MBB Fan

stilly said:


> Pervenche (Blue) Patent Iriza 120's out for burgers last night...



What a wonderful colour.


----------



## Luv n bags

stilly said:


> Pervenche (Blue) Patent Iriza 120's out for burgers last night...
> View attachment 3884524
> View attachment 3884525
> View attachment 3884526
> View attachment 3884527
> View attachment 3884529
> View attachment 3884531
> View attachment 3884532
> View attachment 3884537
> View attachment 3884538
> View attachment 3884539



Fabulous color!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Loving all your outfit pairings!


----------



## nidaodi

It reminds me of your another pair, Patent Stellar Iriza...


----------



## BirkinLover77

Love how you pair your wardrobe with all your sexy heels, fabulous style!! Have an amazing week, Stilly


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Lucky burgers....



They were good burgers... ...thanks *Patsy*!!!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> What a wonderful colour.



Thanks *MBB*!!!


----------



## stilly

tigertrixie said:


> Fabulous color!



Thanks* tiger*!
I do love to wear these bright colors to liven up the day!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Loving all your outfit pairings!



Thanks so much *Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Love how you pair your wardrobe with all your sexy heels, fabulous style!! Have an amazing week, Stilly



Thanks *Birkin*! I'm getting to point where I almost have a pair of CL's to match almost any outfit.


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> It reminds me of your another pair, Patent Stellar Iriza...



These are a bit brighter than the more subtle, black/green/brown Stellars...but they're both gorgeous Irizas!


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> These are a bit brighter than the more subtle, black/green/brown Stellars...but they're both gorgeous Irizas!


I was obsessed with that Stellar, wish you could wear that again with different styles of outfit.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *hellyers*!
> I actually did get some attention in this outfit but oddly enough I saw a few other women in airport with fairly high heels and dresses/skirts which seems to be more of a rarity in this day and age of super casual travel...


Let us not give up dressing up for ourselves and those we get attention from.


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> I was obsessed with that Stellar, wish you could wear that again with different styles of outfit.
> Thanks for sharing.



I'll wear tem again soon *nidaodi*...


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Let us not give up dressing up for ourselves and those we get attention from.



So true *MsYvonne*!


----------



## stilly

From last night, Blue Watersnake Un Bouts...


----------



## MBB Fan

Wonderful. You are such an inspiration!


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> From last night, Blue Watersnake Un Bouts...
> View attachment 3889786
> View attachment 3889787
> View attachment 3889788
> View attachment 3889789
> View attachment 3889790
> View attachment 3889791
> View attachment 3889792
> View attachment 3889793
> View attachment 3889794
> View attachment 3889795


Stilly, this style looks great on you. But then again you always look great and know just how to make every pair work for you. Do you have problems lasting all day with your right pinkie that looks a little tight and your corn looks like it may be painful in these heels?


----------



## luiza

You look fabulous! I also wear high heels on daily basis and I have corns which sometimes made me crazy but when you look so great, believe me, all the pain worth any step you made.


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Wonderful. You are such an inspiration!



Thanks so much *MBB*!!!


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> Stilly, this style looks great on you. But then again you always look great and know just how to make every pair work for you. Do you have problems lasting all day with your right pinkie that looks a little tight and your corn looks like it may be painful in these heels?



Thanks *florcom*!
This style is actually fairly comfy and I can wear them all day without any pain. The squished toes look worse than they actually feel...


----------



## stilly

luiza said:


> You look fabulous! I also wear high heels on daily basis and I have corns which sometimes made me crazy but when you look so great, believe me, all the pain worth any step you made.



Thanks* luiza*!
Its certainly one of the downsides of wearing heels frequently but I've gotten used to it over the years...what we do for our love of heels!


----------



## Luv n bags

stilly said:


> From last night, Blue Watersnake Un Bouts...
> View attachment 3889786
> View attachment 3889787
> View attachment 3889788
> View attachment 3889789
> View attachment 3889790
> View attachment 3889791
> View attachment 3889792
> View attachment 3889793
> View attachment 3889794
> View attachment 3889795



I love these! I have two pairs of Just Picks that are similar to these.  My favorite pairs in my CL collection.


----------



## stilly

tigertrixie said:


> I love these! I have two pairs of Just Picks that are similar to these.  My favorite pairs in my CL collection.



Thanks *Tiger*! What do the Just Picks look like? Are they ankle straps? The name sounds familiar but I can't conjure up an image...


----------



## stilly

A bit late but here was my Thanksgiving Day outfit for our family gathering. My family tends to be a bit conservative and casual for holiday gatherings so I went with the Rouge Noir So Kates paired with a boho, bell sleeved dress. I really do love the bell sleeved look this season...


----------



## Luv n bags

stilly said:


> Thanks *Tiger*! What do the Just Picks look like? Are they ankle straps? The name sounds familiar but I can't conjure up an image...



Here they are


----------



## Luv n bags

stilly said:


> A bit late but here was my Thanksgiving Day outfit for our family gathering. My family tends to be a bit conservative and casual for holiday gatherings so I went with the Rouge Noir So Kates paired with a boho, bell sleeved dress. I really do love the bell sleeved look this season...
> View attachment 3891231
> View attachment 3891232
> View attachment 3891233
> View attachment 3891234
> View attachment 3891235
> View attachment 3891236
> View attachment 3891237
> View attachment 3891238
> View attachment 3891239
> View attachment 3891240



Lovely, festive outfit!


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> A bit late but here was my Thanksgiving Day outfit for our family gathering. My family tends to be a bit conservative and casual for holiday gatherings so I went with the Rouge Noir So Kates paired with a boho, bell sleeved dress. I really do love the bell sleeved look this season...
> View attachment 3891231
> View attachment 3891232
> View attachment 3891233
> View attachment 3891234
> View attachment 3891235
> View attachment 3891236
> View attachment 3891237
> View attachment 3891238
> View attachment 3891239
> View attachment 3891240



Love the dress, the bell sleeves are lovely!!


----------



## stilly

tigertrixie said:


> Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3891245
> View attachment 3891246



Now I remember these *tiger*!
Gorgeous!


----------



## stilly

tigertrixie said:


> Lovely, festive outfit!



Thanks *tiger*! I thought the color was perfect for fall...


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Love the dress, the bell sleeves are lovely!!



Thanks so much *nidaodi*!


----------



## nidaodi

Waiting for your casual series..


----------



## stilly

I've been so busy with work and the holidays lately I'm a little behind on posting.
Today my new Suede So Kates in Storm (Gray) got to go to work...


----------



## PatsyCline

Classic look, as always Stilly!


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> I've been so busy with work and the holidays lately I'm a little behind on posting.
> Today my new Suede So Kates in Storm (Gray) got to go to work...


The gray suede matches so nice with your skin...and that fabulous toe cleavage


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Classic look, as always Stilly!



Thanks *Patsy*!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> The gray suede matches so nice with your skin...and that fabulous toe cleavage



Thanks so much *MsYvonne*!
I love gray anything so I couldn't resist getting these!


----------



## stilly

Hot Chicks in the sun...


----------



## PatsyCline

I wish I could wear mine today, but it's absolutely freezing in Memphis today.


----------



## stilly

Here are some interesting pics from a few weeks back.
One morning before work I went out to take some pics and found my little trees had decided to fall all their leaves at once...and most of the leaves were still green...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Here are some interesting pics from a few weeks back.
> One morning before work I went out to take some pics and found my little trees had decided to fall all their leaves at once...and most of the leaves were still green...
> View attachment 3902460
> View attachment 3902461
> View attachment 3902462
> View attachment 3902463
> View attachment 3902465
> View attachment 3902467
> View attachment 3902469
> View attachment 3902471
> View attachment 3902472
> View attachment 3902474


That is gorgeous...can’t resist when you wearing nylons with heels...Black Kid SK is great
Would it be nice if trying nylons with irizas? Sorry I can’t resist every time you wear Irizas...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Three Hot Chicks in the sun...


Stilly, you are so irresistible, so are those shoes.


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Here are some interesting pics from a few weeks back.
> One morning before work I went out to take some pics and found my little trees had decided to fall all their leaves at once...and most of the leaves were still green...


Stilly it is so amazing how you compose your photos, the scenery with the leaves, yourself, the way you combine those shoes and seamed nylons with a cool leather jacket.


----------



## LavenderIce

All great looks *stilly*!  I love the ruffles and polka dots with the Hot Chicks!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> View attachment 3902438
> View attachment 3902439
> View attachment 3902440
> View attachment 3902441
> View attachment 3902442
> View attachment 3902443
> View attachment 3902444
> View attachment 3902445
> View attachment 3902446
> View attachment 3902447
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot Chicks in the sun...


Oh my Stilly. You have done it again ! The photo looking straight down is so cute. The way you hold your pointy toes together is just adorable. Your feet were made for Hot Chicks (or is it the other way around - lol) You really should be a model for these heels - your look in them is just perfect.... and you say your toes do not go numb in them ? Oh how I wish I knew your secret.


----------



## Materielgrrl

stilly said:


> Here are some interesting pics from a few weeks back.
> One morning before work I went out to take some pics and found my little trees had decided to fall all their leaves at once...and most of the leaves were still green...
> View attachment 3902460
> View attachment 3902461
> View attachment 3902462
> View attachment 3902463
> View attachment 3902465
> View attachment 3902467
> View attachment 3902469
> View attachment 3902471
> View attachment 3902472
> View attachment 3902474


 
My sugar maple tree did the same thing! Usually the leaves turn yellow then fall but not this year.    Always nice shoes.


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> That is gorgeous...can’t resist when you wearing nylons with heels...Black Kid SK is great
> Would it be nice if trying nylons with irizas? Sorry I can’t resist every time you wear Irizas...



Thanks* nidaodi*!
I'll do some Irizas with nylons soon!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Stilly it is so amazing how you compose your photos, the scenery with the leaves, yourself, the way you combine those shoes and seamed nylons with a cool leather jacket.



Thanks so much *MsYvonne*!
Nature did the outdoor composition...


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> All great looks *stilly*!  I love the ruffles and polka dots with the Hot Chicks!



Thanks *Lav*!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Oh my Stilly. You have done it again ! The photo looking straight down is so cute. The way you hold your pointy toes together is just adorable. Your feet were made for Hot Chicks (or is it the other way around - lol) You really should be a model for these heels - your look in them is just perfect.... and you say your toes do not go numb in them ? Oh how I wish I knew your secret.



Thanks *Christina*!
No my feet don't go numb in CL's for the most part. But then again I don't stand in them all day either...


----------



## stilly

Materielgrrl said:


> My sugar maple tree did the same thing! Usually the leaves turn yellow then fall but not this year.    Always nice shoes.



These trees always drop there leaves at once. Its like they gave up on Fall and gave into Winter all at once...


----------



## stilly

A touch of snow today didn't stop me from venturing out in my Nude Patent So Kates...


----------



## PatsyCline

Very nice outfit, completed with some classic nude patent heels.


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> A touch of snow today didn't stop me from venturing out in my Nude Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 3908019
> View attachment 3908020
> View attachment 3908021
> View attachment 3908022
> View attachment 3908023
> View attachment 3908024
> View attachment 3908025
> View attachment 3908026
> View attachment 3908027
> View attachment 3908028


Love the collaboration, and the nude SK was georgeous!


----------



## Pinkie*

stilly said:


> A touch of snow today didn't stop me from venturing out in my Nude Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 3908019
> View attachment 3908020
> View attachment 3908021
> View attachment 3908022
> View attachment 3908023
> View attachment 3908024
> View attachment 3908025
> View attachment 3908026
> View attachment 3908027
> View attachment 3908028


Beautiful


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Very nice outfit, completed with some classic nude patent heels.



Thanks so much *Patsy*!


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Love the collaboration, and the nude SK was georgeous!



Thanks* nidaodi*!!!


----------



## stilly

Pinkie* said:


> Beautiful



Thanks *Pinkie*!


----------



## stilly

JA1 said:


> Looks cold there. You looking really good!



Thanks *JA1*!
It was a bit chilly especially with bare legs but thankfully I wasn't outside that long...


----------



## stilly

JA1 said:


> Wow what a set of pic!
> Love everything about the pics. The setting, the outfit, shoes and seemed nylons. Not many woman can carry off wearing seemed nylons, but you are one the can.



Thanks so much *JA1*!
I don't actually wear nylons that often (I prefer bare legs but in the winter the added warmth of the nylons is nice) but when I wear them I often tend to go something a bit different liked seams or polka dots...


----------



## stilly

Casual Friday...Black Kid So Kate Booties with jeans and a fuzzy sweater...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Casual Friday...Black Kid So Kate Booties with jeans and a fuzzy sweater...
> View attachment 3909066
> View attachment 3909067
> View attachment 3909068
> View attachment 3909070
> View attachment 3909071
> View attachment 3909072
> View attachment 3909073
> View attachment 3909074
> View attachment 3909075
> View attachment 3909076


You’re rocking with booties!


----------



## marceli

Stilly! Amazing booties and outfit, maybe its time for higher boots...  maybe Armurabotta (shy request...) this is my first post, but i watched this thread earlier, Stilly your collection are astonishing, greetings from Eastern Europe


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *JA1*!
> I don't actually wear nylons that often (I prefer bare legs but in the winter the added warmth of the nylons is nice) but when I wear them I often tend to go something a bit different liked seams or polka dots...


You are so brave Stilly, but you look gorgeous as well when you are wearing skinnys or nylons!


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> Casual Friday...Black Kid So Kate Booties with jeans and a fuzzy sweater...
> View attachment 3909066
> View attachment 3909067
> View attachment 3909068
> View attachment 3909070
> View attachment 3909071
> View attachment 3909072
> View attachment 3909073
> View attachment 3909074
> View attachment 3909075
> View attachment 3909076


These So Kate booties look great with your jeans. Do you find it easier to wear the 5 inch So Kate heel in a boot compared to a classic pump? My wife seems to handle the sky high heels easier in a boot than a classic pump.


----------



## MBB Fan

Wow those booties are made for you. Wonderful!


----------



## _sunshine_

Those boots are fierce!


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> You are so brave Stilly, but you look gorgeous as well when you are wearing skinnys or nylons!



Thanks* nidaodi*!
It does get tougher to wear CL's in the winter...


----------



## stilly

marceli said:


> Stilly! Amazing booties and outfit, maybe its time for higher boots...  maybe Armurabotta (shy request...) this is my first post, but i watched this thread earlier, Stilly your collection are astonishing, greetings from Eastern Europe



Thanks *marceli*!
I actually did wear my Armurabotta Boots last week but I wasn't thrilled with the outfit. I'll wear them again soon though.
Here are two quick pics though...


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> These So Kate booties look great with your jeans. Do you find it easier to wear the 5 inch So Kate heel in a boot compared to a classic pump? My wife seems to handle the sky high heels easier in a boot than a classic pump.



Thanks *florcom*!
Yes I think the So Kate Booties are easier to wear than the pumps as well.
You certainly don't have to worry about them slipping off when you walk...


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Wow those booties are made for you. Wonderful!



Thanks so much *MBB!*
I love booties when the weather turns colder!


----------



## stilly

_sunshine_ said:


> Those boots are fierce!



Thanks *sunshine*!


----------



## stilly

I finally tracked down a pair of Black Crosspiga 120's. These are in the rarer Black Jazz leather. This is an older, discontinued style but I just love strappy CL's...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> I finally tracked down a pair of Black Crosspiga 120's. These are in the rarer Black Jazz leather. This is an older, discontinued style but I just love strappy CL's...
> View attachment 3910920
> View attachment 3910921
> View attachment 3910922
> View attachment 3910923
> View attachment 3910924
> View attachment 3910925
> View attachment 3910926
> View attachment 3910927
> View attachment 3910928
> View attachment 3910929



I can see why you love strappy CL's. They do look amazing on you (as always) ... but the heels don't look as high - are they 120's ? Should be a teensy bit higher I think, don't you ?


----------



## marceli

stilly said:


> Thanks *marceli*!
> I actually did wear my Armurabotta Boots last week but I wasn't thrilled with the outfit. I'll wear them again soon though.
> Here are two quick pics though...
> View attachment 3910916
> View attachment 3910917



Wow!  I'm sure these skirt and boots thrilled everyone around. Stilly have you ever wonder how 
Mr .Louboutin imagine  So Kate boots? or maybe Armurabotta,Tournoi,Ishtar,Mado...  are just So Kate boots                         ( so tangled)

 Crosspiga looks so classy and timeless


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> I finally tracked down a pair of Black Crosspiga 120's. These are in the rarer Black Jazz leather. This is an older, discontinued style but I just love strappy CL's...
> View attachment 3910920
> View attachment 3910921
> View attachment 3910922
> View attachment 3910923
> View attachment 3910924
> View attachment 3910925
> View attachment 3910926
> View attachment 3910927
> View attachment 3910928
> View attachment 3910929



definitely an oldie but goodie.


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> I finally tracked down a pair of Black Crosspiga 120's. These are in the rarer Black Jazz leather. This is an older, discontinued style but I just love strappy CL's...
> View attachment 3910920
> View attachment 3910921
> View attachment 3910922
> View attachment 3910923
> View attachment 3910924
> View attachment 3910925
> View attachment 3910926
> View attachment 3910927
> View attachment 3910928
> View attachment 3910929



Those were made for you, *stilly*. You look great!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> I can see why you love strappy CL's. They do look amazing on you (as always) ... but the heels don't look as high - are they 120's ? Should be a teensy bit higher I think, don't you ?



Thanks *Christina*!
These are 120's...but yes I'd love it if they had the 130mm Hot Chick heel instead...


----------



## stilly

betty.lee said:


> definitely an oldie but goodie.



Thanks *betty.lee*!
I still love the older styles...


----------



## stilly

PurseACold said:


> Those were made for you, *stilly*. You look great!!



Thanks so much *PurseACold*!


----------



## stilly

I wear Navy Blue a lot so I was thrilled to get these China Blue So Kates last week. They're the closest shade to Navy Blue I've seen so far in the So Kate family (I think I have about 5 pairs of various shades of blue So Kates at this point). Shown here with a navy floral dress just peeking out from my navy alpaca swallowtail coat...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> I wear Navy Blue a lot so I was thrilled to get these China Blue So Kates last week. They're the closest shade to Navy Blue I've seen so far in the So Kate family (I think I have about 5 pairs of various shades of blue So Kates at this point). Shown here with a navy floral dress just peeking out from my navy alpaca swallowtail coat...


So pretty classy and stylish 
And very different then below which also really suits you for other kind of events  


stilly said:


> Thanks *marceli*!
> I actually did wear my Armurabotta Boots last week but I wasn't thrilled with the outfit. I'll wear them again soon though.
> Here are two quick pics though...
> View attachment 3910916
> View attachment 3910917


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> Thanks *betty.lee*!
> I still love the older styles...



me too, sometimes more than the new ones.


----------



## fashionheelschic

stilly said:


> Here are some interesting pics from a few weeks back.
> One morning before work I went out to take some pics and found my little trees had decided to fall all their leaves at once...and most of the leaves were still green...
> View attachment 3902460
> View attachment 3902461
> View attachment 3902462
> View attachment 3902463
> View attachment 3902465
> View attachment 3902467
> View attachment 3902469
> View attachment 3902471
> View attachment 3902472
> View attachment 3902474


I love this outfit!


----------



## Luv n bags

Can’t wait to see your holiday outfit!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> So pretty classy and stylish
> And very different then below which also really suits you for other kind of events



Thanks so much *MsYvonne*! This was a work look...


----------



## stilly

somewhereinna said:


> I love this outfit!



Thanks *somewhereinna*!


----------



## stilly

tigertrixie said:


> Can’t wait to see your holiday outfit!



I didn't love the pics of my Christmas outfit so I'm debating whether to post them or not.
Alas, my outfits aren't all winners...


----------



## stilly

Black Banjo 120 Booties for a half day of work yesterday...


----------



## stilly

My favorite Black Patent Hot Chick 130's...


----------



## teachgirl789

Wow, I've been away for some time and I see that your thread is still active and current...excellent job Stilly! I always enjoyed seeing your wonderful photos


----------



## PatsyCline

Wow! That’s quite a switch in outfits over two days. 

Both are great. 

You obviously don’t live where all the snow is falling right now.


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> My favorite Black Patent Hot Chick 130's...
> View attachment 3917878
> View attachment 3917879
> View attachment 3917880
> View attachment 3917882
> View attachment 3917886
> View attachment 3917887
> View attachment 3917890
> View attachment 3917891
> View attachment 3917894
> View attachment 3917895


You’re gorgeous Stilly, can’t believe you could still manage to wear dress and barefooted in winter...


----------



## stilly

teachgirl789 said:


> Wow, I've been away for some time and I see that your thread is still active and current...excellent job Stilly! I always enjoyed seeing your wonderful photos



Thanks *teachgirl*!
Yes I'm still loving and sharing my CL's...


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Wow! That’s quite a switch in outfits over two days.
> 
> Both are great.
> 
> You obviously don’t live where all the snow is falling right now.



Thanks *Patsy*!
We did get a little snow today but nothing to stop me from wearing from my CL's...


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> You’re gorgeous Stilly, can’t believe you could still manage to wear dress and barefooted in winter...



Thanks* nidaodi*!
Yes its getting cold out and barelegged and barefooted is becoming more challenging...


----------



## stilly

Its been really cold here the last few days so yesterday I bundled up for casual Friday with a black puffer jacket, plaid blanket scarf, black leggings and my Black Calf Armurabotta 120 Knee High Boots...


----------



## stilly

Then a quick change after work and out for dinner in my Matte Black Python So Kates...


----------



## MBB Fan

stilly said:


> Its been really cold here the last few days so yesterday I bundled up for casual Friday with a black puffer jacket, plaid blanket scarf, black leggings and my Black Calf Armurabotta 120 Knee High Boots...



Wow such a lovely outfit. You must have received lots of compliments?!

By the way: Thank you for all the rear shots within your last postings!  Did you also make some for those Armurabotta Boots?


----------



## marceli

What a photoshoot ! ... lady in black, happy New Year !


----------



## stilly

marceli said:


> What a photoshoot ! ... lady in black, happy New Year !



Thanks *marceli*! I do seem to be wearing black a lot lately. Maybe its the cold winter...


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Wow such a lovely outfit. You must have received lots of compliments?!
> 
> By the way: Thank you for all the rear shots within your last postings!  Did you also make some for those Armurabotta Boots?



Thanks MBB!
Here are some back shots...


----------



## stilly

My trusty Black Patent So Kates went out to brunch this morning despite a little snow...
The bare legs weren't the best idea given the cold temperatures and snow though...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> My trusty Black Patent So Kates went out to brunch this morning despite a little snow...
> The bare legs weren't the best idea given the cold temperatures and snow though...
> View attachment 3920848
> View attachment 3920849
> View attachment 3920850
> View attachment 3920851
> View attachment 3920852
> View attachment 3920853
> View attachment 3920854
> View attachment 3920855
> View attachment 3920856
> View attachment 3920857


Love the outfit even though it looks too cold for you, but just can't resist when you wear CL in snow!!


----------



## marceli

Nice duo,intense red coat and soles, or trio with amazing legs


> Thanks MBB!
> Here are some back shots...


for me pic from above on toe wins everything


----------



## PatsyCline

I’m shivering just looking your photos!!


----------



## Zucnarf

stilly said:


> Then a quick change after work and out for dinner in my Matte Black Python So Kates...
> View attachment 3920137
> View attachment 3920138
> View attachment 3920139
> View attachment 3920140
> View attachment 3920141
> View attachment 3920142
> View attachment 3920143
> View attachment 3920144
> View attachment 3920145
> View attachment 3920146



In love [emoji79]


----------



## Stilettos Fan

stilly said:


> My trusty Black Patent So Kates went out to brunch this morning despite a little snow...
> The bare legs weren't the best idea given the cold temperatures and snow though...
> View attachment 3920848
> View attachment 3920849
> View attachment 3920850
> View attachment 3920851
> View attachment 3920852
> View attachment 3920853
> View attachment 3920854
> View attachment 3920855
> View attachment 3920856
> View attachment 3920857


Beautiful & elegant! Are you actually a model who gets these pictures taken in photo shoot breaks? Hope your holidays were fantastic .


----------



## baldjohn

Stilly, what an amazing set of photos you have posted in 2017.  Love your dedication to wear hot chicks for a week. Look forward to more elegant photos in 2018


----------



## BirkinLover77

nidaodi said:


> Love the outfit even though it looks too cold for you, but just can't resist when you wear CL in snow!!


Stilly, Fabulous photos as always and your outfit looks stunning with each pair of louboutins! Happy New Year!!


----------



## PatsyCline

Did you wear something special for New Year's Eve?


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Love the outfit even though it looks too cold for you, but just can't resist when you wear CL in snow!!



Thanks *nidaodi*!
Thankfully I was only outside for a short period of time...


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, Fabulous photos as always and your outfit looks stunning with each pair of louboutins! Happy New Year!!



Thanks *Birkin*!
Happy New Year!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Did you wear something special for New Year's Eve?



Nothing that special for New Year's Eve but we did go out to a friend's party and I got to wear my Merci Allen 130's with some interesting nylons trying to keep my legs warm in the freezing cold weather...


----------



## PatsyCline

Stunning! As per usual Stilly!

We're on holidays in the Caribbean, and DH teased me about not wearing something HHT appropriate this morning. We were going on a dive boat, not stiletto friendly!

I did pick something to his liking for dinner though, just to make up for it.


----------



## rooneygirl420

I discovered your thread last night and spent way too much time admiring your amazing collection! 

I’m hoping to get my first pair of CLs very soon. I’m torn between So Kates and Pigalle Follies. Which shoe would you say is more comfortable? Does the different toe box length make a huge difference? I’m also torn between a nude pair or a black pair since both can go with almost everything. 

I look forward to seeing more of your gorgeous shoes!


----------



## LKBennettlover

OMG, bare legs and CLs in the snow! Wow! I love your Merci Allens with that skirt and those nylons too, fabulous combination
Louise x


----------



## ChooLoub

stilly said:


> Just In...Youpi 120s in Black Patent
> These are essentially a Peep Toe version of the So Kates that I've had on order for months...



Hello Stilly,

I'm back!!! Sorry I have not been on your thread for a while, I've been busy buying more shoes! I'm up to 126 pairs now, having bought a good mixture from the likes of Louboutin, Choo, Alaia, Paul Andrew, Versace, Gina, Sergio Rossi, Nando Muzi, Gio Hel, 1969 etc - all with 120+ heels of course!

Ironically, a few weeks ago I bought a pair of patent black Youpi's, then I came across your photos of your new Youpi's from March 2014 - how ironic! I really love them - such a beautiful shoe. They look stunning on you of course! I'm hoping to find some Youpi's in brown kid leather, but I might be waiting a fair while.................

I'll keep looking through your pages, I'm on page 268 now.

Happy New Year!

ChooLoub xx


----------



## fashionheelschic

stilly said:


> My trusty Black Patent So Kates went out to brunch this morning despite a little snow...
> The bare legs weren't the best idea given the cold temperatures and snow though...
> View attachment 3920848
> View attachment 3920849
> View attachment 3920850
> View attachment 3920851
> View attachment 3920852
> View attachment 3920853
> View attachment 3920854
> View attachment 3920855
> View attachment 3920856
> View attachment 3920857


You have such great taste Stilly!


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Nothing that special for New Year's Eve but we did go out to a friend's party and I got to wear my Merci Allen 130's with some interesting nylons trying to keep my legs warm in the freezing cold weather...


On my wish-list now: Merci Allen 130's 
And those nylons...so sexy.


----------



## betty.lee

gotta know where those nylons are from. super awesome outfit.


----------



## HHinH20

PatsyCline said:


> Stunning! As per usual Stilly!
> 
> We're on holidays in the Caribbean, and DH teased me about not wearing something HHT appropriate this morning. We were going on a dive boat, not stiletto friendly!
> 
> I did pick something to his liking for dinner though, just to make up for it.


I'd have worn them on the boat anyway lol!!!


----------



## stilly

rooneygirl420 said:


> I discovered your thread last night and spent way too much time admiring your amazing collection!
> 
> I’m hoping to get my first pair of CLs very soon. I’m torn between So Kates and Pigalle Follies. Which shoe would you say is more comfortable? Does the different toe box length make a huge difference? I’m also torn between a nude pair or a black pair since both can go with almost everything.
> 
> I look forward to seeing more of your gorgeous shoes!



Thanks *rooneygirl*!

There really isn't much difference between the So Kates and Pigalle Follies. I find the So Kates slightly more comfortable due to the longer toe box which works better with my longer toes. The So Kates are available only with the 120mm heel while the Follies come in both a 100mm and 120mm heel. If you want the lower 100mm heel the Follies are great choice. They're both gorgeous styles though and you can't do wrong with either one! Good Luck!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Stunning! As per usual Stilly!
> 
> We're on holidays in the Caribbean, and DH teased me about not wearing something HHT appropriate this morning. We were going on a dive boat, not stiletto friendly!
> 
> I did pick something to his liking for dinner though, just to make up for it.



Thanks *Patsy*!
Nice to hear you're somewhere warm enjoying your heels!
I'm already missing the warm weather...


----------



## stilly

LKBennettlover said:


> OMG, bare legs and CLs in the snow! Wow! I love your Merci Allens with that skirt and those nylons too, fabulous combination
> Louise x



Thanks* LKBennettlover*!
I'm working the nylons more and more until it warms up...


----------



## stilly

ChooLoub said:


> Hello Stilly,
> 
> I'm back!!! Sorry I have not been on your thread for a while, I've been busy buying more shoes! I'm up to 126 pairs now, having bought a good mixture from the likes of Louboutin, Choo, Alaia, Paul Andrew, Versace, Gina, Sergio Rossi, Nando Muzi, Gio Hel, 1969 etc - all with 120+ heels of course!
> 
> Ironically, a few weeks ago I bought a pair of patent black Youpi's, then I came across your photos of your new Youpi's from March 2014 - how ironic! I really love them - such a beautiful shoe. They look stunning on you of course! I'm hoping to find some Youpi's in brown kid leather, but I might be waiting a fair while.................
> 
> I'll keep looking through your pages, I'm on page 268 now.
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> ChooLoub xx



Nice to have you back *ChooLoub*!
Happy New Year!
I do love the Youpi's but most of my peep toes are packed away until spring...


----------



## stilly

somewhereinna said:


> You have such great taste Stilly!



Thanks so much *somewhereinna*!!!


----------



## stilly

betty.lee said:


> gotta know where those nylons are from. super awesome outfit.



Thanks* betty.lee*!
Now that I'm wearing nylons more I'm experimenting with some different styles to spice things up...


----------



## PatsyCline

We’re coming back on Saturday, and I’m not looking forward to it. 

Home is around 20F for a high, as compare to 75-80F here.


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Stilly, what an amazing set of photos you have posted in 2017.  Love your dedication to wear hot chicks for a week. Look forward to more elegant photos in 2018



Thanks so much *John*!
More to come in 2018!


----------



## stilly

Zucnarf said:


> In love [emoji79]



Thanks *Zucnarf*!!!
I'm in love with the exotic CL's as well...


----------



## stilly

Stilettos Fan said:


> Beautiful & elegant! Are you actually a model who gets these pictures taken in photo shoot breaks? Hope your holidays were fantastic .



No just a girl that loves her CL's...
Thanks *Stilettos Fan*!!!


----------



## PatsyCline

HHinH20 said:


> I'd have worn them on the boat anyway lol!!!


No chance of that.  I carry my own gear onboard, and it's hard enough wearing wedges, stilettos would be a recipe for disaster. Plus I'm responsible for my German Shepherd, Zeus. Zeus always loves to explore each new boat, so keeping him under control is a must.

I have a hard shell case for my rebreather, then another bag with wetsuit, fins, masks, towels etc.  All of which require it to be securely stowed away while the boat is in motion.

Once on sight, rebreathers need to be tested, pre-breathed to ensure they are working properly, then we suit up and get ready to dive. If I take my camera with me, that's additional work to make sure the housing and lights are connected, everything is water-tight and connections are working properly. I usually roll off the boat, then come back and pick up my camera and then descend.

Once finished, gear needs to be rinsed in fresh water, packed up and put away. Then every 2-3 dives, scrubber material (takes out the carbon dioxide) needs to be changed, oxygen and air tanks need to be filled.

Oxygen sensors test the mixture, and add oxygen automatically, as needed to maintain proper breathing mixture.  No bubbles, unlike scuba diving, but it's a more complicated system, so requires more training

Our rebreathers are mixed gas rebreathers, so we can breathe a helium mixture (used for deep dives, up to 300ft)  That takes multiple different certifications and lots of diving to get the certifications.  DH & I did the courses over several years at Xmas.


----------



## rooneygirl420

stilly said:


> Thanks *rooneygirl*!
> 
> There really isn't much difference between the So Kates and Pigalle Follies. I find the So Kates slightly more comfortable due to the longer toe box which works better with my longer toes. The So Kates are available only with the 120mm heel while the Follies come in both a 100mm and 120mm heel. If you want the lower 100mm heel the Follies are great choice. They're both gorgeous styles though and you can't do wrong with either one! Good Luck!



Thanks for the reply! I feel like my toes are fairly short, so I’m thinking Pigalle Follies might be better for me. But I’ll be trying both styles on just to see how they feel.


----------



## HHinH20

PatsyCline said:


> No chance of that.  I carry my own gear onboard, and it's hard enough wearing wedges, stilettos would be a recipe for disaster. Plus I'm responsible for my German Shepherd, Zeus. Zeus always loves to explore each new boat, so keeping him under control is a must.
> 
> I have a hard shell case for my rebreather, then another bag with wetsuit, fins, masks, towels etc.  All of which require it to be securely stowed away while the boat is in motion.
> 
> Once on sight, rebreathers need to be tested, pre-breathed to ensure they are working properly, then we suit up and get ready to dive. If I take my camera with me, that's additional work to make sure the housing and lights are connected, everything is water-tight and connections are working properly. I usually roll off the boat, then come back and pick up my camera and then descend.
> 
> Once finished, gear needs to be rinsed in fresh water, packed up and put away. Then every 2-3 dives, scrubber material (takes out the carbon dioxide) needs to be changed, oxygen and air tanks need to be filled.
> 
> Oxygen sensors test the mixture, and add oxygen automatically, as needed to maintain proper breathing mixture.  No bubbles, unlike scuba diving, but it's a more complicated system, so requires more training
> 
> Our rebreathers are mixed gas rebreathers, so we can breathe a helium mixture (used for deep dives, up to 300ft)  That takes multiple different certifications and lots of diving to get the certifications.  DH & I did the courses over several years at Xmas.


Sounds like you have your hand full!!!, i dont even know if I can walk in some 120mm yet so I have no right to comment. maybe next time for just a pleasure cruise !!.


----------



## Bagaficianado

Christian Louboutin Pigalle Follies ❤


----------



## PatsyCline

HHinH20 said:


> Sounds like you have your hand full!!!, i dont even know if I can walk in some 120mm yet so I have no right to comment. maybe next time for just a pleasure cruise !!.


The boat crew are very helpful, so I DO get some help, but DH doesn't let me play the helpless female card too often.

Slow and steady is the motto for walking in ultra high heels.


----------



## stilly

Bagaficianado said:


> Christian Louboutin Pigalle Follies ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925579



Those look gorgeous on you *Bagaficianado*!!!


----------



## stilly

More of the CL's and nylons theme from yesterday in the cold and snowy weather...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> More of the CL's and nylons theme from yesterday in the cold and snowy weather...
> View attachment 3925798
> View attachment 3925799
> View attachment 3925800
> View attachment 3925801
> View attachment 3925802
> View attachment 3925803
> View attachment 3925804
> View attachment 3925805
> View attachment 3925806
> View attachment 3925807


That’s gorgeous!!! Can’t wait to see your next outfit with nylons!!
But would your feet feel frozen when the snow falls on your mesh skin?
Really love this pair...


----------



## Bagaficianado

stilly said:


> Those look gorgeous on you *Bagaficianado*!!!


Thank you so much❤


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> More of the CL's and nylons theme from yesterday in the cold and snowy weather...
> View attachment 3925798
> View attachment 3925799
> View attachment 3925800
> View attachment 3925801
> View attachment 3925802
> View attachment 3925803
> View attachment 3925804
> View attachment 3925805
> View attachment 3925806
> View attachment 3925807



These are gorgeous heels on gorgeous legs. You wear heels and stockings so well - I'm a bit jealous. I especially LOVE how thin the heels are - they almost disappear in some of the photos. Stilly - you really must do a video walking in so many of your delightful heels PLEASE !!


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> More of the CL's and nylons theme from yesterday in the cold and snowy weather...
> View attachment 3925798
> View attachment 3925799
> View attachment 3925800
> View attachment 3925801
> View attachment 3925802
> View attachment 3925803
> View attachment 3925804
> View attachment 3925805
> View attachment 3925806
> View attachment 3925807


Stilly, you are really a full fashion model 
The CL's, those perfect denier stockings leaving enough visible toe-cleavage, your coat and your attitude, I love all of you.


----------



## MBB Fan

Lovely pictures. You have such a perfect style!


----------



## rooneygirl420

Since you gave me some advice, I wanted to share pics of my first Louboutins with you! I hope you don’t mind. Follies Spikes 100mm.

**I tried posting pics of my actual shoes, but the pics wouldn’t upload. So the stock photo will have to do! (Plus my avatar is a pic of my shoes) Thanks again for the advice


----------



## PatsyCline

Great pick for your first pair!

The first of many, I hope.


----------



## rooneygirl420

PatsyCline said:


> Great pick for your first pair!
> 
> The first of many, I hope.



Oh I’ll definitely be getting more! I hope to eventually be able to handle the So Kate. I think my next pair will be some Lady Peeps.


----------



## PatsyCline

Lady Peeps are awesome! Probably my favourite model of Louboutins.


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> That’s gorgeous!!! Can’t wait to see your next outfit with nylons!!
> But would your feet feel frozen when the snow falls on your mesh skin?
> Really love this pair...



Thanks *nidaodi*!
My feet were freezing in these even without the snow!
The mesh is better suited to the summer than the winter.


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> These are gorgeous heels on gorgeous legs. You wear heels and stockings so well - I'm a bit jealous. I especially LOVE how thin the heels are - they almost disappear in some of the photos. Stilly - you really must do a video walking in so many of your delightful heels PLEASE !!



Thanks so much *Christina*!
I think these heels give the illusion of being thinner as well...though its just the standard Follies/SK heel. They also seem to be a bit more pitched than my  other 120's but that's a bit of an illusion as well.
I'm still working on a video...my test videos have been pretty bad so far...



MsYvonne said:


> Stilly, you are really a full fashion model
> The CL's, those perfect denier stockings leaving enough visible toe-cleavage, your coat and your attitude, I love all of you.



Thanks *MsYvonne*!
Based on some good advice from many of you, I've upgraded my stockings to the 8 or 10 denier Wolfords.
They're a bit expensive but they're beautiful and fairly durable so far.
I actually just ordered a few new pairs last week...something a little bit different...for future posts...



MBB Fan said:


> Lovely pictures. You have such a perfect style!



Thanks *MBB*!!!



rooneygirl420 said:


> Since you gave me some advice, I wanted to share pics of my first Louboutins with you! I hope you don’t mind. Follies Spikes 100mm.
> 
> **I tried posting pics of my actual shoes, but the pics wouldn’t upload. So the stock photo will have to do! (Plus my avatar is a pic of my shoes) Thanks again for the advice
> 
> View attachment 3926631



Love these *rooneygirl*! I hope you're enjoying them!
Post some modeling pics for us if you get a chance...



rooneygirl420 said:


> Oh I’ll definitely be getting more! I hope to eventually be able to handle the So Kate. I think my next pair will be some Lady Peeps.



Some find the Lady Peeps easier to walk in despite the 150mm heel. I'd recommend trying them first.
I love the Lady Peeps but mine are resting for the winter and will be eager to come out for spring...


----------



## stilly

I almost froze my toes off wearing my Nude SK's over the weekend. The sheepskin coat kept me warm on top but bare feet and SK's were a bit challenging in the near zero degree temps...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> I almost froze my toes off wearing my Nude SK's over the weekend. The sheepskin coat kept me warm on top but bare feet and SK's were a bit challenging in the near zero degree temps...
> View attachment 3928594
> View attachment 3928595
> View attachment 3928597
> View attachment 3928599
> View attachment 3928600
> View attachment 3928603
> View attachment 3928604
> View attachment 3928605
> View attachment 3928608
> View attachment 3928609



You’re so amazing handling this in frozen weather!!
Wish it would be Iriza next time, but it must be even more challenging...


----------



## rooneygirl420

stilly said:


> Love these *rooneygirl*! I hope you're enjoying them!
> Post some modeling pics for us if you get a chance...





stilly said:


> Love these *rooneygirl*! I hope you're enjoying them!
> Post some modeling pics for us if you get a chance...





stilly said:


> Love these *rooneygirl*! I hope you're enjoying them!
> Post some modeling pics for us if you get a chance...



@stilly I finally got a few pics to upload!


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> I almost froze my toes off wearing my Nude SK's over the weekend. The sheepskin coat kept me warm on top but bare feet and SK's were a bit challenging in the near zero degree temps...
> View attachment 3928594
> View attachment 3928595
> View attachment 3928597
> View attachment 3928599
> View attachment 3928600
> View attachment 3928603
> View attachment 3928604
> View attachment 3928605
> View attachment 3928608
> View attachment 3928609


Good grief, that looks cold Stilly!


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Stilly you wear the Hot Chicks so well how do these fit compared to So kates since you have been wearing Hot chicks more recently do you have an updated opinion for the sizing? Also does anyone know if its true that the Hot Chicks have been discontinued.


----------



## stilly

rooneygirl420 said:


> View attachment 3928651
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @stilly I finally got a few pics to upload!
> 
> View attachment 3928651
> View attachment 3928637



They look gorgeous on you *rooneygirl*!
Enjoy!


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> You’re so amazing handling this in frozen weather!!
> Wish it would be Iriza next time, but it must be even more challenging...



I actually did a casual look with my Irizas last week. I try to post those soon...


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Good grief, that looks cold Stilly!



It has been super cold here *Patsy*!
It was better day to stay indoors in my CL's...


----------



## stilly

Qqitzcrystal said:


> Stilly you wear the Hot Chicks so well how do these fit compared to So kates since you have been wearing Hot chicks more recently do you have an updated opinion for the sizing? Also does anyone know if its true that the Hot Chicks have been discontinued.



I don't think they've discontinued the Hot Chicks but you never know. I'd bet they'd re-release the Black Patent Hot Chicks again in the next year. The Hot Chicks fit similar to the So Kates as far as sizing goes but wearing them is a totally different experience. That 10mm in heel height of the 130mm vs. the 120mm styles makes wearing the Hot Chicks much more challenging.


----------



## Princessvalenti

stilly said:


> Thanks *rooneygirl*!
> 
> There really isn't much difference between the So Kates and Pigalle Follies. I find the So Kates slightly more comfortable due to the longer toe box which works better with my longer toes. The So Kates are available only with the 120mm heel while the Follies come in both a 100mm and 120mm heel. If you want the lower 100mm heel the Follies are great choice. They're both gorgeous styles though and you can't do wrong with either one! Good Luck!


I thought the so kates come in and 100mm too?  I  remember them being on sale here at both 100mm and 120mm option.. maybe it's only in Europe?


----------



## grtlegs

Don’t think So Kate’s come in 100, but if look on eBay, many sellers have 100mm So Kate’s.....actually those turn out to be either the Decolette 554 100, or the Pigalle Follies 100......I just got a pair of “So Kate 100’s “ off of eBay.....of course, I knew they were the Pigalle Follies all along, and got them for a steal....suspect other potential bidders saw the discrepancy and stayed away from bidding.....


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> It has been super cold here *Patsy*!
> It was better day to stay indoors in my CL's...


3 days back from holidays, and I'm still struggling with the cold also.


----------



## HHinH20

rooneygirl420 said:


> Since you gave me some advice, I wanted to share pics of my first Louboutins with you! I hope you don’t mind. Follies Spikes 100mm.
> 
> **I tried posting pics of my actual shoes, but the pics wouldn’t upload. So the stock photo will have to do! (Plus my avatar is a pic of my shoes) Thanks again for the advice
> 
> View attachment 3926631


Stunning, although I doubt I'd be so brave for my first pair!!!


----------



## stilly

Casual Friday look with my Iriza 120's in stellar...


----------



## stilly

Old style Black Patent Piggies...


----------



## MBB Fan

stilly said:


> Casual Friday look with my Iriza 120's in stellar...


Just gorgeous.


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Casual Friday look with my Iriza 120's in stellar...
> View attachment 3933742
> View attachment 3933743
> View attachment 3933744
> View attachment 3933745
> View attachment 3933746
> View attachment 3933749
> View attachment 3933750
> View attachment 3933751
> View attachment 3933752
> View attachment 3933753



That’s gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PatsyCline

I see the snow is gone, has the temperature warmed up?


----------



## MsYvonne

PatsyCline said:


> I see the snow is gone, has the temperature warmed up?


Snow or not, Stilly keeps us warm


----------



## nidaodi

Would it be a continuous experiment with nylons in next?


----------



## thehighheelsgir

stilly said:


> Old style Black Patent Piggies...
> View attachment 3933754
> View attachment 3933755
> View attachment 3933756
> View attachment 3933757
> View attachment 3933758
> View attachment 3933759
> View attachment 3933760
> View attachment 3933761
> View attachment 3933762
> View attachment 3933763


 
These jeans are awesome!! Did they come that way or did you do some tailoring?


----------



## fashionheelschic

stilly said:


> Old style Black Patent Piggies...
> View attachment 3933754
> View attachment 3933755
> View attachment 3933756
> View attachment 3933757
> View attachment 3933758
> View attachment 3933759
> View attachment 3933760
> View attachment 3933761
> View attachment 3933762
> View attachment 3933763


Just gorgeous Stilly!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Just gorgeous.



Thanks *MBB*!!!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> I see the snow is gone, has the temperature warmed up?



The snow comes and goes...winter is my 4th favorite season...


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Snow or not, Stilly keeps us warm



Thanks *MsYvonne*!
I do still venture out in the snowy weather in my CL's but I'd prefer a warm spring instead...


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Would it be a continuous experiment with nylons in next?



I'll get back to the nylons soon but the weather has warmed lately so I've gone bare legged...


----------



## stilly

thehighheelsgir said:


> These jeans are awesome!! Did they come that way or did you do some tailoring?



Thanks *thehighheelsgir*!
These are Topshop Jamie stepped hem jeans and they come this way..no tailoring required.
They're the skinniest of the skinnys which I love!!


----------



## stilly

somewhereinna said:


> Just gorgeous Stilly!



Thanks so much *somewhereinna*!
I still love the old Piggies!!!


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> The snow comes and goes...winter is my 4th favorite season...


Mine too! We've just had our first 'dusting' of snow this week.  Major yuck! Really puts a damper on heel selection. No suedes, no open heel, no open toe....


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Mine too! We've just had our first 'dusting' of snow this week.  Major yuck! Really puts a damper on heel selection. No suedes, no open heel, no open toe....



Hang in there *Patsy*...its only a few months until Spring...


----------



## stilly

Coming back from the airport yesterday after a week long work trip...houndstooth pants, blanket scarf (great to keep warm on the plane) and Black Patent Iriza 120's...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Coming back from the airport yesterday after a week long work trip...houndstooth pants, blanket scarf (great to keep warm on the plane) and Black Patent Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 3940748
> View attachment 3940749
> View attachment 3940750
> View attachment 3940751
> View attachment 3940752
> View attachment 3940753
> View attachment 3940754
> View attachment 3940755
> View attachment 3940756
> View attachment 3940757



So gorgeous with the scarf and the pants, and the Iriza is beautiful!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Coming back from the airport yesterday after a week long work trip...houndstooth pants, blanket scarf (great to keep warm on the plane) and Black Patent Iriza 120's...[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3940748
> View attachment 3940749
> View attachment 3940750
> View attachment 3940751
> View attachment 3940752
> View attachment 3940753
> View attachment 3940754
> View attachment 3940755
> View attachment 3940756
> View attachment 3940757


Ouch love those tight pants. Really look good on you with your heels


----------



## PatsyCline

Very British looking Stilly!


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> So gorgeous with the scarf and the pants, and the Iriza is beautiful!!



Thanks *nidaodi*!
I know you love the Irizas!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Ouch love those tight pants. Really look good on you with your heels



Thanks *Kayapo*!
It is very rare that I wear pants but I just thought these were so cute and perfect for flying back from a work trip with a pair of heels...


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Very British looking Stilly!



Thanks so much *Patsy*! Yes it is a bit British looking.
Like the Dutchess in her free, casual time...


----------



## stilly

My new (to me) Nude Suede Impera 120's heading out to dinner this weekend. I bought these used and they have a few marks and a bit of wear (they are suede) but I got them at a great price and love this style. Here with a Bailey 44 Floral Dress and Chocolate Leather Jacket...


----------



## PatsyCline

Are those the ones that are cut with a laser?  They look gorgeous.


----------



## aksaiyo

They look amazing!! Would you ever wear them without the straps? Or would that leave odd looking holes open??

Also, would you say the sides of the upper on the Irizas are high than the old style pigalle s?


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Are those the ones that are cut with a laser?  They look gorgeous.



Thanks *Patsy*. Yes they have the laser cut-outs.


----------



## stilly

aksaiyo said:


> They look amazing!! Would you ever wear them without the straps? Or would that leave odd looking holes open??
> 
> Also, would you say the sides of the upper on the Irizas are high than the old style pigalle s?



Thanks *aksaiyo*!
I never thought about wearing them without the laces...that might be interesting. It would leave the lace holes open but the holes are fairly small.

The sides of the old style Pigalles are about the same as the Irizas unless you go 8-10 years back when the Pigalles had even shorter sides. Even the older Pigalles had various iterations over the years which were slightly different.


----------



## iLuvBeauty

stilly said:


> Old style Black Patent Piggies...
> View attachment 3933754
> View attachment 3933755
> View attachment 3933756
> View attachment 3933757
> View attachment 3933758
> View attachment 3933759
> View attachment 3933760
> View attachment 3933761
> View attachment 3933762
> View attachment 3933763



I have these.... sexy but boy do they hurt [emoji23]


----------



## aksaiyo

stilly said:


> Thanks *aksaiyo*!
> I never thought about wearing them without the laces...that might be interesting. It would leave the lace holes open but the holes are fairly small.
> 
> The sides of the old style Pigalles are about the same as the Irizas unless you go 8-10 years back when the Pigalles had even shorter sides. Even the older Pigalles had various iterations over the years which were slightly different.



Thank you so much for your answers! I’m new to CL but quickly falling in love! Currently own a pair of new style nude pigalle 100s and black Beloved 120s. I can’t walk in the Beloveds well yet, but i’m practicing [emoji14]


----------



## stilly

iLuvBeauty said:


> I have these.... sexy but boy do they hurt [emoji23]



Really? That's too bad. This is the shoe that put Christian Louboutin on the map.
I actually find them quite comfy but I've been wearing Pigalles for almost 10 years now. I do find the So Kates fit the shape of my feet better though.


----------



## stilly

aksaiyo said:


> Thank you so much for your answers! I’m new to CL but quickly falling in love! Currently own a pair of new style nude pigalle 100s and black Beloved 120s. I can’t walk in the Beloveds well yet, but i’m practicing [emoji14]



Keep practicing in your spare time wearing them around the house. I often break in new pairs of CL's wearing them around the house to do laundry, ironing...you name it. It took me 10 years to get where I am today.


----------



## aksaiyo

stilly said:


> Keep practicing in your spare time wearing them around the house. I often break in new pairs of CL's wearing them around the house to do laundry, ironing...you name it. It took me 10 years to get where I am today.



Thank you!! I’ll keep working at it!


----------



## Maxl

stilly said:


> Keep practicing in your spare time wearing them around the house. I often break in new pairs of CL's wearing them around the house to do laundry, ironing...you name it. It took me 10 years to get where I am today.



Do you wear high heels since 10 years? What was before? Was there a special reason to start with?


----------



## MsYvonne

Maxl said:


> Do you wear high heels since 10 years? What was before? Was there a special reason to start with?


Speaking for myself: one day you try heels and may become addicted to them, wanting them higher, more fancy, more models, more colors.
I can't remember else then wanting to try my mother's heels, until as teenager I got my own first pair and the addiction really begun (I am 59 now).
Like Stilly say: practice, practice and practice. Avoid you walk like drunk in public or tumble to easy. Home is a safe place to practice, use your mirror as audience, until you are confident enough to wear that one inch higher pair in public and inhale the full joy


----------



## stilly

Maxl said:


> Do you wear high heels since 10 years? What was before? Was there a special reason to start with?



No I've been wearing heels much longer than 10 years but I purchased my first pair of CL's 10 years ago. Its been a special 10 years...


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Speaking for myself: one day you try heels and may become addicted to them, wanting them higher, more fancy, more models, more colors.
> I can't remember else then wanting to try my mother's heels, until as teenager I got my own first pair and the addiction really begun (I am 59 now).
> Like Stilly say: practice, practice and practice. Avoid you walk like drunk in public or tumble to easy. Home is a safe place to practice, use your mirror as audience, until you are confident enough to wear that one inch higher pair in public and inhale the full joy



My history is very much the same *MsYvonne*. It started in middle school for me and its been a love affair and obsession ever since...


----------



## stilly

More pants and SK's from a while back. In this case, plaid stirrup pants with my Black Kid So Kates...


----------



## stilly

And today, my new Electro Blue Glossy Patent So Kates with a pink dress and casual denim jacket. These are a beautiful sapphire blue color which is hard to capture in these pics...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> More pants and SK's from a while back. In this case, plaid stirrup pants with my Black Kid So Kates...
> View attachment 3945153
> View attachment 3945154
> View attachment 3945155
> View attachment 3945156
> View attachment 3945157
> View attachment 3945158
> View attachment 3945159
> View attachment 3945160
> View attachment 3945162
> View attachment 3945164


The pants are lovely!!


----------



## PatsyCline

Stilly, your style is impeccable! You make even the most casual outfit shine.


----------



## Flip88

stilly said:


> I almost froze my toes off wearing my Nude SK's over the weekend. The sheepskin coat kept me warm on top but bare feet and SK's were a bit challenging in the near zero degree temps...
> View attachment 3928594
> View attachment 3928595
> View attachment 3928597
> View attachment 3928599
> View attachment 3928600
> View attachment 3928603
> View attachment 3928604
> View attachment 3928605
> View attachment 3928608
> View attachment 3928609


Looks freezing - thank goodness for the sheepy. I can't function without mine or a fur in this climate!


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> The pants are lovely!!



Thanks *nidaodi*!
The pants were a nice change of pace...



PatsyCline said:


> Stilly, your style is impeccable! You make even the most casual outfit shine.



Thanks so much* Patsy*!



Flip88 said:


> Looks freezing - thank goodness for the sheepy. I can't function without mine or a fur in this climate!



Thankfully It has warmed up since then* Flip*.
I do love the sheepskin jacket for keeping toasty warm in the winter though.


----------



## stilly

A little late but here is one of Christmas gifts my boyfriend surprised me with last month. The somewhat rare and lovely Patent Leopard Hot Chick 130's! The weather finally warmed up enough for me to wear them this past weekend...


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> A little late but here is one of Christmas gifts my boyfriend surprised me with last month. The somewhat rare and lovely Patent Leopard Hot Chick 130's! The weather finally warmed up enough for me to wear them this past weekend...
> View attachment 3950862
> View attachment 3950863
> View attachment 3950865
> View attachment 3950866
> View attachment 3950868
> View attachment 3950869
> View attachment 3950871
> View attachment 3950872
> View attachment 3950873
> View attachment 3950874



I WANT THEM!!


----------



## HHinH20

PatsyCline said:


> I WANT THEM!!


Me too!!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

May I ask where your leopard scarf is from? I have been looking for one like it! TIA!


----------



## bluewinds

stilly said:


> More pants and SK's from a while back. In this case, plaid stirrup pants with my Black Kid So Kates...
> View attachment 3945153
> View attachment 3945154
> View attachment 3945155
> View attachment 3945156
> View attachment 3945157
> View attachment 3945158
> View attachment 3945159
> View attachment 3945160
> View attachment 3945162
> View attachment 3945164



Why don't you do what they did in the 80s and wear the stirrup on the outside under the heel - it helps keep your shoes on if they are loose


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> I WANT THEM!!



I do love them *Patsy*!!!


----------



## stilly

BalenciagaKitte said:


> May I ask where your leopard scarf is from? I have been looking for one like it! TIA!



The leopard scarf is probably 2 years old and I bought it online. To be honest I don't recall where I purchased it from. I would think you could do an internet search and find a similar one. Trying searching using ShopStyle.com.


----------



## stilly

bluewinds said:


> Why don't you do what they did in the 80s and wear the stirrup on the outside under the heel - it helps keep your shoes on if they are loose



That's interesting *bluewinds*... This is a my first foray into stirrup pants in many years but I do like the look.


----------



## stilly

Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots today...


----------



## MBB Fan

What a beautiful combination. I think you should wear boots more often.


----------



## PatsyCline

Love the outfit Stilly!


----------



## rooneygirl420

stilly said:


> Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots today...
> View attachment 3954061
> View attachment 3954062
> View attachment 3954063
> View attachment 3954064
> View attachment 3954065
> View attachment 3954066
> View attachment 3954067
> View attachment 3954068
> View attachment 3954069
> View attachment 3954070



Those boots are gorgeous!


----------



## mal

stilly said:


> Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots today...
> View attachment 3954061
> View attachment 3954062
> View attachment 3954063
> View attachment 3954064
> View attachment 3954065
> View attachment 3954066
> View attachment 3954067
> View attachment 3954068
> View attachment 3954069
> View attachment 3954070


Most gorgeous boots ever!


----------



## thehighheelsgir

stilly said:


> Thanks *thehighheelsgir*!
> These are Topshop Jamie stepped hem jeans and they come this way..no tailoring required.
> They're the skinniest of the skinnys which I love!!


Ya damn girl they look AWESOME!  How do they fit?


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> What a beautiful combination. I think you should wear boots more often.



Thanks *MBB*!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Love the outfit Stilly!



Thanks so much* Patsy*!!!


----------



## stilly

mal said:


> Most gorgeous boots ever!



Thanks *mal*! They really are beautiful boots...


----------



## stilly

thehighheelsgir said:


> Ya damn girl they look AWESOME!  How do they fit?



Thanks *thehighheelsgir*! They're actually pretty comfy as skinny jeans go and are my "go-to" jeans at this point. I have a bunch of pairs in different washes and lengths...and they're fairly affordable.


----------



## stilly

Casual Friday in White Patent So Kates and ruffles...


----------



## stilly

Black Hot Chicks out to dinner last night...


----------



## PatsyCline

It's Seinfeld's puffy shirt!!


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Casual Friday in White Patent So Kates and ruffles...
> View attachment 3957549
> View attachment 3957550
> View attachment 3957552
> View attachment 3957553
> View attachment 3957554
> View attachment 3957555
> View attachment 3957557
> View attachment 3957558
> View attachment 3957559
> View attachment 3957560


Love the outfit!!
So stunning in every Casual Friday look!


----------



## mal

You're killing it!! I so love the white SK... Personally obsessed with white right now. I have the AB SK, needed a push to start breaking them in as I haven't worn them yet . Thanks for the inspiration 
The Hot Chicks with those stockings- perfection!!


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Black Hot Chicks out to dinner last night...


Such a lovely mix of elegance and sexiness.
Stilly, the Hot Chicks and those mesh stockings


----------



## annamoon

Much prefer your black outfit to the white but you look amazing in both, loved your boots too.


----------



## Jamesthompson

Great pics and outfit Stilly !!


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> Black Hot Chicks out to dinner last night...
> View attachment 3957575
> View attachment 3957576
> View attachment 3957577
> View attachment 3957578
> View attachment 3957579
> View attachment 3957580
> View attachment 3957581
> View attachment 3957582
> View attachment 3957583
> View attachment 3957584


Wow, you look fantastic Stilly!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> It's Seinfeld's puffy shirt!!



More rufflely than puffy...but I just adore ruffles...


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Love the outfit!!
> So stunning in every Casual Friday look!



Thanks *nidaodi*!
I do love the White SK's...even in the dead of Winter...


----------



## stilly

mal said:


> You're killing it!! I so love the white SK... Personally obsessed with white right now. I have the AB SK, needed a push to start breaking them in as I haven't worn them yet . Thanks for the inspiration
> The Hot Chicks with those stockings- perfection!!



Thanks *mal*!
I do love the white CL's as a change from my large collection of black CL's


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Such a lovely mix of elegance and sexiness.
> Stilly, the Hot Chicks and those mesh stockings



Thanks so much *MsYvonne*! 
I like to wear the fishnets out every once in while for a change...


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> Much prefer your black outfit to the white but you look amazing in both, loved your boots too.



Thanks *anna*!
I like the white to break up my parade of black CL's...


----------



## stilly

Jamesthompson said:


> Great pics and outfit Stilly !!



Thanks *James*!!!


----------



## stilly

madisoncouture said:


> Wow, you look fantastic Stilly!



Thanks so much *madison*!!!


----------



## stilly

A basic LBD with Black & White Leopard Iriza 120's today...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> A basic LBD with Black & White Leopard Iriza 120's today...
> View attachment 3961626
> View attachment 3961627
> View attachment 3961628
> View attachment 3961629
> View attachment 3961630
> View attachment 3961631
> View attachment 3961632
> View attachment 3961633
> View attachment 3961634
> View attachment 3961635


The Iriza is gorgeous!!
Waiting for your next Casual Friday outfits...


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> The Iriza is gorgeous!!
> Waiting for your next Casual Friday outfits...



Here you go *nidaodi*...
McGuire Black Bow Jeans, a Black Blazer and my comfy Black Patent So Kates for Casual Friday...


----------



## stilly

Black Piggies out on a wet night yesterday...


----------



## Andrea o

Perfect Pictures but i miss the toecleavage picture from above! 
you look fantastic Stilly your Outfit your leg’s and your shoes!


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> View attachment 3965071
> View attachment 3965072
> View attachment 3965073
> View attachment 3965074
> View attachment 3965075
> View attachment 3965076
> View attachment 3965077
> View attachment 3965078
> View attachment 3965083
> View attachment 3965085
> 
> 
> Here you go *nidaodi*...
> McGuire Black Bow Jeans, a Black Blazer and my comfy Black Patent So Kates for Casual Friday...


You're the best, only you could consider 5 inch heel So Kate's "comfy". Did I miss your Superbowl outfit, I was looking forward to see what you wore?


----------



## stilly

Andrea o said:


> Perfect Pictures but i miss the toecleavage picture from above!
> you look fantastic Stilly your Outfit your leg’s and your shoes!



Thanks* Andrea*!
You mean a toe cleavage pic like this?


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> You're the best, only you could consider 5 inch heel So Kate's "comfy". Did I miss your Superbowl outfit, I was looking forward to see what you wore?



I wear these Black Patent So Kates so much they've molded perfectly to my feet.
We stayed home for the Super Bowl so it would just be me lounging about the house in my CL's...and maybe dancing to a little Justin Timberlake...


----------



## Andrea o

stilly said:


> Thanks* Andrea*!
> You mean a toe cleavage pic like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3966551


Yes real wonderfull Picture! Thanks i Hope i See more in Future


----------



## stilly

Happy V-Day everyone!
I wore a touch of red for Valentine's Day today to work and then an early dinner with my sweetie...


----------



## 318Platinum

PERFECT SHOE FOR THE PERFECT DAY! Beautiful as always boo! [emoji8][emoji1544]


----------



## PatsyCline

Spectacular, as always!


----------



## MBB Fan

Gorgeous in red.


----------



## stilly

318Platinum said:


> PERFECT SHOE FOR THE PERFECT DAY! Beautiful as always boo! [emoji8][emoji1544]



Thanks *318Platinum*!!!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Spectacular, as always!



Thanks so much *Patsy*!!!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Gorgeous in red.



Thanks *MBB*!
I do love red...


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday yesterday, Desert Python Pigalle 120's with jeans and sheepy (as someone called my sheepskin jacket)...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday yesterday, Desert Python Pigalle 120's with jeans and sheepy (as someone called my sheepskin jacket)...
> View attachment 3972177
> View attachment 3972178
> View attachment 3972180
> View attachment 3972181
> View attachment 3972182
> View attachment 3972183
> View attachment 3972184
> View attachment 3972185
> View attachment 3972186
> View attachment 3972187


That’s sexy with the dangle!


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> That’s sexy with the dangle!



Thanks *nidaodi*!!!


----------



## stilly

Woke up to a little snow yesterday morning so I went super casual for my run to the grocery store with leggings & a puffer jacket except for the Black So Kate Booties of course...


----------



## PatsyCline

Perfect snow 'suit'! Wish I could sympathise, but we're basking in temperatures in the 70's (22C) today!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Happy V-Day everyone!
> I wore a touch of red for Valentine's Day today to work and then an early dinner with my sweetie...
> View attachment 3968624
> View attachment 3968625
> View attachment 3968626
> View attachment 3968627
> View attachment 3968628
> View attachment 3968629
> View attachment 3968630
> View attachment 3968631
> View attachment 3968632
> View attachment 3968633



love seeing you wearing hot chicks more and more. your feet and legs are made for 130's. how nice would it be to have a sister hot chick daily wearer ?


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Perfect snow 'suit'! Wish I could sympathise, but we're basking in temperatures in the 70's (22C) today!



Thanks *Patsy*! Its even 70's here today. The snow didn't last long...


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> love seeing you wearing hot chicks more and more. your feet and legs are made for 130's. how nice would it be to have a sister hot chick daily wearer ?



Thanks *Christina*!
I think about that but I so love wearing my So Kates and Pigalles in a rainbow of colors.
I wish they would release some Hot Chicks in some new colors.
How about Red, White, Black Kid or maybe some Python  Hot Chicks?
We can dream...


----------



## stilly

WG1 said:


> One can only hope the cold weather continues if we get to see shots like this. Those Louboutins and nylon combination are absolutely stunning. Made all the more stunning by the lady her self!



Thanks *WG1*!
Its actually warmed up this week and is more like summer than winter.
I'll wear some more CL's and nylons soon though..


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Thanks *Christina*!
> I think about that but I so love wearing my So Kates and Pigalles in a rainbow of colors.
> I wish they would release some Hot Chicks in some new colors.
> How about Red, White, Black Kid or maybe some Python  Hot Chicks?
> We can dream...


Wish there would be more colours in Iriza or Debout as well..


----------



## stilly

Nude Watersnake So Kates to work today with navy sweater dress...


----------



## rcrmcweb

That looks like really soft snakeskin


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Thanks *Christina*!
> I think about that but I so love wearing my So Kates and Pigalles in a rainbow of colors.
> I wish they would release some Hot Chicks in some new colors.
> How about Red, White, Black Kid or maybe some Python  Hot Chicks?
> We can dream...



I so wish they would release new colors in the Hot Chicks or even a different style with pointy toe and 130mm or higher heel. So far all I have are black patent (3 pairs thanks to me dear b/f) and red patent (love that color for valentines day or nights out) What I would REALLY love is a pair of white or pink patent with oversized patent leather bows on the toes and heel cups ( I so love a cute bow in my hair, on my wrist, around my waist etc ... makes me feel so girly and feminine) ...


----------



## PatsyCline

They did release them in yellow, blue and pink.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> A little late but here is one of Christmas gifts my boyfriend surprised me with last month. The somewhat rare and lovely Patent Leopard Hot Chick 130's! The weather finally warmed up enough for me to wear them this past weekend...[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950862
> View attachment 3950863
> View attachment 3950865
> View attachment 3950866
> View attachment 3950868
> View attachment 3950869
> View attachment 3950871
> View attachment 3950872
> View attachment 3950873
> View attachment 3950874


Oh my god I Am so jealous Stilly I wanted those!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots today...[emoji2]
> View attachment 3954061
> View attachment 3954062
> View attachment 3954063
> View attachment 3954064
> View attachment 3954065
> View attachment 3954066
> View attachment 3954067
> View attachment 3954068
> View attachment 3954069
> View attachment 3954070


Looking good in boots sweetie


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Black Hot Chicks out to dinner last night...[emoji2]
> View attachment 3957575
> View attachment 3957576
> View attachment 3957577
> View attachment 3957578
> View attachment 3957579
> View attachment 3957580
> View attachment 3957581
> View attachment 3957582
> View attachment 3957583
> View attachment 3957584


Very sexy


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> I so wish they would release new colors in the Hot Chicks or even a different style with pointy toe and 130mm or higher heel. So far all I have are black patent (3 pairs thanks to me dear b/f) and red patent (love that color for valentines day or nights out) What I would REALLY love is a pair of white or pink patent with oversized patent leather bows on the toes and heel cups ( I so love a cute bow in my hair, on my wrist, around my waist etc ... makes me feel so girly and feminine) ...



Oh *Christina*...Bows would be so cute on the Hot Chicks!!!
I'd love white or red HC's. Pythons could also be gorgeous as well.
Alas, I don't think Christian has released any 130mm shoes for almost 2 years now.
Hopefully Spring/Summer has a treat for us...


----------



## stilly

rcrmcweb said:


> That looks like really soft snakeskin



They are fairly soft *rcrmcweb*...


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> They did release them in yellow, blue and pink.



I'm still searching for a pair of the Hot Pink Hot Chicks.
I would prefer them in the lighter Ballerina Pink or Nude though...


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Oh my god I Am so jealous Stilly I wanted those!



Thanks so much *Kayapo*!
I missed these when they first came out and I was so thrilled to finally get a pair now that its almost 2 years later...


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Very sexy



Thanks *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## stilly

Ring Snake Pigalle 120's from Casual Friday this week...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Ring Snake Pigalle 120's from Casual Friday this week...


The whole combination makes a powerful cool look.


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> Ring Snake Pigalle 120's from Casual Friday this week...
> View attachment 3979850
> View attachment 3979851
> View attachment 3979852
> View attachment 3979853
> View attachment 3979854
> View attachment 3979855
> View attachment 3979857
> View attachment 3979858
> View attachment 3979859
> View attachment 3979862


I like this snake print and they look great with jeans for casual Friday. I know you are used to wearing high heels everyday, but it looks like your right toe in your Pigalle 120's must have you hobbling by the end of the day. It seems the toe box on the So Kate's fits you so much better. Does the old Pigalle 120 style fit your foot better than the new one? You always look fantastic in you photos and thanks for sharing and responding to so many questions and comments you get.


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> The whole combination makes a powerful cool look.



Thanks *MsYvonne*!
I love the jeans and CL's look for Casual Fridays!


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> I like this snake print and they look great with jeans for casual Friday. I know you are used to wearing high heels everyday, but it looks like your right toe in your Pigalle 120's must have you hobbling by the end of the day. It seems the toe box on the So Kate's fits you so much better. Does the old Pigalle 120 style fit your foot better than the new one? You always look fantastic in you photos and thanks for sharing and responding to so many questions and comments you get.



Thanks *florcom*!
Its actually the opposite. My foot fits better in the newer Pigalles than the older style.
That's one of the downsides of the older Pigalles...my right pink toe is always trying to sneak out.
Its a bit odd though since they fit my left foot perfectly.
It doesn't happen on all the older Pigalles but it does on the very low sided, older Pigalles.
Yes the So Kates seem to fit my feet better which is one of the reasons I love them.


----------



## stilly

NylonFanUK said:


> Stilly, I’ve signed up just to show my appreciation for your awesome style and amazing taste! I’m currently working my way back through this thread, starting at the most recent! I love all of the posts but especially love your shoes when paired with nylons. I look forward to the next post



Thanks so much *NylonFanUK*!
I'll keep posting so stay tuned...


----------



## stilly

Silver Kristali 120's to work today...


----------



## PatsyCline

Stylin' and profilin', as per usual!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Stylin' and profilin', as per usual!



Thanks *Patsy*!!!


----------



## stilly

Andrea o said:


> really pretty shoes and legs! question what is the pair with the most extreme toecleavege you have?



Thanks *Andrea*!
I'd have to say the Nude Tres Decolletes and Maudissimas below are probably the CL styles with the most toe cleavage.
I also just picked up a pair of nude ankle strap Suzanna's that have some really nice toe cleavage that I'll post some pics of soon.



	

		
			
		

		
	
f


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> Thanks *Andrea*!
> I'd have to say the Nude Tres Decolletes and Maudissimas below are probably the CL styles with the most toe cleavage.
> I also just picked up a pair of nude ankle strap Suzanna's that have some really nice toe cleavage that I'll post some pics of soon.
> View attachment 3983815
> View attachment 3983816
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f



those are some awesome classics.


----------



## stilly

Andrea o said:


> Thank you for the answer! I'm really looking forward to your pictures!



Thanks *Andrea*! More to come...


----------



## stilly

betty.lee said:


> those are some awesome classics.



I still do love the classics *betty.lee*...


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, polka dots with a touch of red to work...


----------



## stilly

Pony Fur So Kates do Casual Friday...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Pony Fur So Kates do Casual Friday...
> View attachment 3986254
> View attachment 3986255
> View attachment 3986256
> View attachment 3986261
> View attachment 3986262
> View attachment 3986263
> View attachment 3986266
> View attachment 3986267
> View attachment 3986269
> View attachment 3986270


Gorgeous on casual look!
Wish there would be Iriza soon..


----------



## Flip88

stilly said:


> Pony Fur So Kates do Casual Friday...[emoji2]
> View attachment 3986254
> View attachment 3986255
> View attachment 3986256
> View attachment 3986261
> View attachment 3986262
> View attachment 3986263
> View attachment 3986266
> View attachment 3986267
> View attachment 3986269
> View attachment 3986270


Beautiful ponies [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MsYvonne

Beautiful Stilly in lovely shoes and weather


----------



## nisaamour

stilly said:


> From yesterday, polka dots with a touch of red to work...
> View attachment 3986161
> View attachment 3986165
> View attachment 3986166
> View attachment 3986168
> View attachment 3986169
> View attachment 3986170
> View attachment 3986171
> View attachment 3986172
> View attachment 3986173
> View attachment 3986174



 What color is this?


----------



## Andrea o

Beautiful shoes beautiful legs!


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Gorgeous on casual look!
> Wish there would be Iriza soon..



Thanks *nidaodi*!
More Iriza's to come...


----------



## stilly

Flip88 said:


> Beautiful ponies [emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks *Flip*!!!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Beautiful Stilly in lovely shoes and weather



Thanks so much *MsYvonne*!
The weather is getting better but it was still a bit chilly when I took these pics.
Can't wait for spring!


----------



## stilly

Andrea o said:


> Beautiful shoes beautiful legs!



Thanks *Andrea*!


----------



## stilly

nisaamour said:


> What color is this?



These are in Corazon Red. Its a brighter red almost closer to orange.
The So Kates come in a few shades of red.


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Iriza 120's today...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Black Patent Iriza 120's today...
> View attachment 3991554
> View attachment 3991555
> View attachment 3991556
> View attachment 3991557
> View attachment 3991558
> View attachment 3991559
> View attachment 3991560
> View attachment 3991561
> View attachment 3991562
> View attachment 3991563


It's beautiful, love to see you wearing Iriza more often!
But there's a scar on your leg, is that alright?


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> It's beautiful, love to see you wearing Iriza more often!
> But there's a scar on your leg, is that alright?



Thanks *nidaodi*!
Just a bit of a cut from shaving my legs in the morning. It should heal...


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday this week...Black Suede So Kate 120 Booties...


----------



## stilly

And last night, Black Piggies and a sweater dress out for a burger...


----------



## mIella

Love your look in these boots *stilly*! And, as usual, you have a great sense of style.

Lately I’ve been more interested in boots. Do you find the boots version of So Kate any more comfortable? I would prefer my So Kates to be a little wider as they do become a little tight on the toes after walking in them for a while.


----------



## MBB Fan

The booties are so beautiful. Wonderful pictures!


----------



## Jamesthompson

stilly said:


> Happy V-Day everyone!
> I wore a touch of red for Valentine's Day today to work and then an early dinner with my sweetie...
> View attachment 3968624
> View attachment 3968625
> View attachment 3968626
> View attachment 3968627
> View attachment 3968628
> View attachment 3968629
> View attachment 3968630
> View attachment 3968631
> View attachment 3968632
> View attachment 3968633


Wow. Stilly nothing beats Hot Chicks. Beautiful. 

At what age did you discover you liked to wear heels and when did you start wearing them “full time” ?


----------



## stilly

mIella said:


> Love your look in these boots *stilly*! And, as usual, you have a great sense of style.
> 
> Lately I’ve been more interested in boots. Do you find the boots version of So Kate any more comfortable? I would prefer my So Kates to be a little wider as they do become a little tight on the toes after walking in them for a while.



Thanks *mlella*!
Yes the So Kates booties are more comfy than the pumps. They don't seem to squish your toes quite as as much.


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> The booties are so beautiful. Wonderful pictures!



Thanks so much *MBB*!!!


----------



## stilly

Jamesthompson said:


> Wow. Stilly nothing beats Hot Chicks. Beautiful.
> 
> At what age did you discover you liked to wear heels and when did you start wearing them “full time” ?



Thanks *James*!
I got my first pair of heels in 8th grade and then wore them progressively more and more in high school then college.
When I graduated college, I started wearing them full time for work each day and then on the weekends.
Now heels are an almost every day part of my wardrobe.


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday this week...Black Suede So Kate 120 Booties...
> View attachment 3997724
> View attachment 3997725
> View attachment 3997726
> View attachment 3997727
> View attachment 3997728
> View attachment 3997729
> View attachment 3997730
> View attachment 3997732
> View attachment 3997733
> View attachment 3997734


Love the boots!!
Waiting for your next Casual outfit...


----------



## Nubcake

stilly said:


> Woke up to a little snow yesterday morning so I went super casual for my run to the grocery store with leggings & a puffer jacket except for the Black So Kate Booties of course...
> View attachment 3973932
> View attachment 3973934
> View attachment 3973935
> View attachment 3973936
> View attachment 3973938
> View attachment 3973941
> View attachment 3973942
> View attachment 3973944
> View attachment 3973945
> View attachment 3973952
> View attachment 3973932
> View attachment 3973934
> View attachment 3973935
> View attachment 3973936
> View attachment 3973938
> View attachment 3973941
> View attachment 3973942
> View attachment 3973944
> View attachment 3973945



You look stunning in these! But I have to know -- don't you worry about slipping? I already have extreme difficulty walking up any kind of slope in 120s and can't imagine trying to do that in icy conditions!


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Love the boots!!
> Waiting for your next Casual outfit...



Thanks *nidaodi*!
You'll have to hold out until the weekend for more casual...


----------



## stilly

Nubcake said:


> You look stunning in these! But I have to know -- don't you worry about slipping? I already have extreme difficulty walking up any kind of slope in 120s and can't imagine trying to do that in icy conditions!



Thanks so much *Nubcake*!!!
I've actually taken a few falls in my CL's before but I'm fairly careful when walking especially in this weather.
That day it was more wet than icy thankfully...


----------



## stilly

Mimosa SK's & a navy jersey dress enjoy the sun today...


----------



## annamoon

stilly said:


> Thanks *James*!
> I got my first pair of heels in 8th grade and then wore them progressively more and more in high school then college.
> When I graduated college, I started wearing them full time for work each day and then on the weekends.
> Now heels are an almost every day part of my wardrobe.



Do you wear lower heels at all now Stilly? With so much heel wearing it must take its toll on your tendons.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Mimosa SK's & a navy jersey dress enjoy the sun today...
> View attachment 4001503
> View attachment 4001504
> View attachment 4001506
> View attachment 4001507
> View attachment 4001508
> View attachment 4001509
> View attachment 4001510
> View attachment 4001511
> View attachment 4001512
> View attachment 4001513



What a divine color ! I especially love the back shot - shows how high, thin, sexy the heels really are, don't you think ? Could you please do a toes down shot of these for us hon ?  and thank you so much for sharing with us ...


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> Do you wear lower heels at all now Stilly? With so much heel wearing it must take its toll on your tendons.



Yes I'll wear flats or sneakers around the house but its generally heels if I'm out.
My feet or specifically my toes have taken most of the noticeable toll over the years especially the pinky toes.


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> What a divine color ! I especially love the back shot - shows how high, thin, sexy the heels really are, don't you think ? Could you please do a toes down shot of these for us hon ?  and thank you so much for sharing with us ...



Thanks *Christina*!
This is one of my many pairs of Yellow CL's which I love...


----------



## stilly

More Yellow from Casual Friday...Epi d'or Iriza 120's...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> More Yellow from Casual Friday...Epi d'or Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 4006216
> View attachment 4006217
> View attachment 4006218
> View attachment 4006219
> View attachment 4006220
> View attachment 4006221
> View attachment 4006222
> View attachment 4006224
> View attachment 4006225
> View attachment 4006226



stunning heels, stunning photos, as always. can I ask a question hon? The other day I saw a 130mm pointy toe heel from Brian Atwood. Do you have these ? How are they compared to the Hot Chicks - standing, walking, toe pinch etc. ? I would dearly love a new pair of heels but I just can't go back down to 120's - if you know what I mean ...


----------



## stilly

Then out to the movies last night, Pigalle Follies 120's in Pinky...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> More Yellow from Casual Friday...Epi d'or Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 4006216
> View attachment 4006217
> View attachment 4006218
> View attachment 4006219
> View attachment 4006220
> View attachment 4006221
> View attachment 4006222
> View attachment 4006224
> View attachment 4006225
> View attachment 4006226



Stunning as always!! Really love to see casual outfits+Iriza! Would be great if it becomes continuing series..
Do you prefer wearing T-strap/open heels like Salonu and Debout in formal weekdays or in casual outfit?


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Then out to the movies last night, Pigalle Follies 120's in Pinky...
> View attachment 4006246
> View attachment 4006247
> View attachment 4006248
> View attachment 4006249
> View attachment 4006250
> View attachment 4006251
> View attachment 4006252
> View attachment 4006253
> View attachment 4006254
> View attachment 4006255



I have to agree the Pigalle Follies with the Pigalle Toe Box and So Kate heel are absolutely stunning. Oh how I wish they would come out with heels that have the Pigalle Toe Box and the Hot Chick (or even higher - wouldn't that be even closer to heaven) heel. Are you listening Mr Louboutin ? - lol


----------



## Cocofalana

This thread is amazing. How many loubs are apart of your collection now?


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Stunning as always!! Really love to see casual outfits+Iriza! Would be great if it becomes continuing series..
> Do you prefer wearing T-strap/open heels like Salonu and Debout in formal weekdays or in casual outfit?



Thanks *nidaodi*!
I don't really have any rules on which styles I wear when.
I actually love wearing some of the more formal/fancy styles on the weekends with jeans though I don't seem to do it that often.
Both the Debouts and Salonus with jeans sounds like a great idea!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> I have to agree the Pigalle Follies with the Pigalle Toe Box and So Kate heel are absolutely stunning. Oh how I wish they would come out with heels that have the Pigalle Toe Box and the Hot Chick (or even higher - wouldn't that be even closer to heaven) heel. Are you listening Mr Louboutin ? - lol



Me too *Christina*!
I would be happy just to see any new 130mm styles or the Hot Chicks in some new colors...


----------



## stilly

Cocofalana said:


> This thread is amazing. How many loubs are apart of your collection now?



Thanks *Cocofalana*!!!
I stopped counting long ago but the count is well into the hundreds.
At some point, I want to catalog my entire collection along with pictures of each pair.
If only I could find the time...


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Thanks *Cocofalana*!!!
> I stopped counting long ago but the count is well into the hundreds.
> At some point, I want to catalog my entire collection along with pictures of each pair.
> If only I could find the time...



Each time I order a pair, I save the photo from the CL site to a folder.


----------



## HHinH20

stilly said:


> Thanks* Andrea*!
> You mean a toe cleavage pic like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3966551


Love this picture.....wet + black patent, the perfect combination!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *HHinH20*!


----------



## stilly

From yesterday...


----------



## Bewicke1

stilly said:


> And last night, Black Piggies and a sweater dress out for a burger...
> View attachment 3997740
> View attachment 3997742
> View attachment 3997743
> View attachment 3997744
> View attachment 3997745
> View attachment 3997747
> View attachment 3997748
> View attachment 3997749
> View attachment 3997750
> 
> Stilly...Long time lurker here...where do I start? Let me just say I love this blog, your collection of CL’s is fabulous and you are so beautiful wearing them I’m in heaven reading your blog. I particularly love to see you in patent pigalles and your photos standing cross legged are exquisite!! You have fantastic legs young lady! And you make me stand to attention every time I look at your photos!!! Mmmmmmm


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> From yesterday...
> View attachment 4009794
> View attachment 4009795
> View attachment 4009796
> View attachment 4009797
> View attachment 4009798
> View attachment 4009799
> View attachment 4009800
> View attachment 4009802
> View attachment 4009803
> View attachment 4009804


Love the mesh heels!


----------



## stilly

Thanks so much *Bewicke1*!!!


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Love the mesh heels!



Thanks *nidaodi*!!!


----------



## stilly

Lots of "Spring" snow last week seriously cut into my CL wearing.
I did get out this weekend though in my new, furry CL boots.
I thought they were appropriate given the cold and snowy weather.


----------



## stilly

From when the weather was nicer...Leige Cork SK's...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> From when the weather was nicer...Leige Cork SK's...


So very elegant


----------



## LavenderIce

*stilly*, you must have tough ankles!  I was wearing my Loubitag SKs around the house yesterday and my ankles began to hurt.  I've worn them out before without ankle pain. 
 Your furry boots look so luxe!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I haven’t seen you take pictures from there for a while. I’m loving the color combo!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> So very elegant



Thanks so much *MsYvonne*!!!



LavenderIce said:


> *stilly*, you must have tough ankles!  I was wearing my Loubitag SKs around the house yesterday and my ankles began to hurt.  I've worn them out before without ankle pain.
> Your furry boots look so luxe!



I don't know if my ankles are so much tough as they are conditioned to wearing heels every day. I have my off days though and its usually more my toes than my ankles that protest to wearing the SK's. I've been looking for these fur cuff boots for a while now and finally found a pair in my size!



Lavenderduckiez said:


> I haven’t seen you take pictures from there for a while. I’m loving the color combo!



Thanks *Lav*! These pics are on porch. I stopped taking pics there because my heels kept piercing the grout between the bricks and ruining the heels. My front stone walk is a bit safer...


----------



## Bewicke1

Stilly, I’ve looked at most of your posts now (but not all) and was just wondering if you have any SK’s in light gray patent? I once saw a lady in a pair that colour and thought they looked beautiful. Ps your Iriza pictures are my new favourites.
Pps you really suit yellow skirts and black heels wowzwer!


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> I don't know if my ankles are so much tough as they are conditioned to wearing heels every day. I have my off days though and its usually more my toes than my ankles that protest to wearing the SK's. I've been looking for these fur cuff boots for a while now and finally found a pair in my size!


I know your feet and ankles are conditioned to wearing high heels daily, when was the last time your feet or toes protested to wearing Sk's so much that you had to wear flats? Stilly do you think you just have a very high pain threshold to be able to cope with such high heels everyday , since just about everyone says how painful SK's are yet you wear them daily and even on shopping trips and to run errands? Very few ladies can even wear the Hot Chick's as dinner shoes and you were able to wear them everyday for a week. I know that my wife's feet hurt progressively more when she wore high heels to the office 3 or 4 days in a row and forget about her wearing them to run errands or shopping, I couldn't even get her to wear them to dinner on the weekends if she had a busy week and needed to rest her feet. She typically wore classic high heel pumps with 4 to 4 1/2 inch heels 2 to 4 days a week and never on casual Fridays.


----------



## stilly

Bewicke1 said:


> Stilly, I’ve looked at most of your posts now (but not all) and was just wondering if you have any SK’s in light gray patent? I once saw a lady in a pair that colour and thought they looked beautiful. Ps your Iriza pictures are my new favourites.
> Pps you really suit yellow skirts and black heels wowzwer!



Thanks *Bewicke1*! Even I don't like I all my pics & looks...some are better than others.
Is this what you're looking for?


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> I know your feet and ankles are conditioned to wearing high heels daily, when was the last time your feet or toes protested to wearing Sk's so much that you had to wear flats? Stilly do you think you just have a very high pain threshold to be able to cope with such high heels everyday , since just about everyone says how painful SK's are yet you wear them daily and even on shopping trips and to run errands? Very few ladies can even wear the Hot Chick's as dinner shoes and you were able to wear them everyday for a week. I know that my wife's feet hurt progressively more when she wore high heels to the office 3 or 4 days in a row and forget about her wearing them to run errands or shopping, I couldn't even get her to wear them to dinner on the weekends if she had a busy week and needed to rest her feet. She typically wore classic high heel pumps with 4 to 4 1/2 inch heels 2 to 4 days a week and never on casual Fridays.



After a long day I'll often slip on flats to drive home and rest my feet. But most of the time I just grin and bear it. I'd say one or two times a week my feet aren't that happy to be in heels when I get dressed in the morning but I generally soldier on. I love the look of CL's so much I'm willing to deal with a bit of pain. Switching from one pair of heels for work to another pair of heels to go out at night is the hardest. My feet and toes are tired and that's when I tend to slip them off the most at dinner under the table or at the movies to give my toes some rest.


----------



## stilly

Nude Salonu 120's for Casual Friday today with a navy blazer and jeans...


----------



## Bewicke1

stilly said:


> Thanks *Bewicke1*! Even I don't like I all my pics & looks...some are better than others.
> Is this what you're looking for?


OMG they are a beautiful color, just like the ones I saw on a lady a couple of years ago. Can you remember the color name? I’d love to find a pair for my wife. Thank you in advance Stilly. You’re a star!


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Nude Salonu 120's for Casual Friday today with a navy blazer and jeans...
> View attachment 4019147
> View attachment 4019148
> View attachment 4019149
> View attachment 4019150
> View attachment 4019151
> View attachment 4019152
> View attachment 4019153
> View attachment 4019154
> View attachment 4019155
> View attachment 4019156


That is gorgeous!! Love to see the casual outfit with Iriza and other open heels!!
Waiting for the next casual look..


----------



## stilly

Bewicke1 said:


> OMG they are a beautiful color, just like the ones I saw on a lady a couple of years ago. Can you remember the color name? I’d love to find a pair for my wife. Thank you in advance Stilly. You’re a star!



They're Gris (Gray). They were quite hard to find in this color.


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> That is gorgeous!! Love to see the casual outfit with Iriza and other open heels!!
> Waiting for the next casual look..



Thanks *nidaodi*!!!
More to come...I actually wore the Black Patent Irizas shopping today...


----------



## stilly

Nude Patent Pigalle 120's out to a fast food dinner and errands yesterday...


----------



## stilly

Yellow (Sun) Pigalle Follies 120's for Easter Brunch today...


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> After a long day I'll often slip on flats to drive home and rest my feet. But most of the time I just grin and bear it. I'd say one or two times a week my feet aren't that happy to be in heels when I get dressed in the morning but I generally soldier on. I love the look of CL's so much I'm willing to deal with a bit of pain. Switching from one pair of heels for work to another pair of heels to go out at night is the hardest. My feet and toes are tired and that's when I tend to slip them off the most at dinner under the table or at the movies to give my toes some rest.


Oh so your feet do get tired and your toes and ankles do feel the stress of wearing high heels everyday, I was beginning to wonder if you ever felt any pain. It is very impressive how you can handle wearing your high heels and especially on those days when your toes are not happy. I can certainly see where switching heels after work into maybe a higher heel is the most difficult, since your feet are finally out a high heel and probably swell up a bit getting them back into a high heel must be hard on your feet. My wife always said the look and compliments make it easier to deal with the pain, although it feels good to finally slip them off. Thanks for your wonderful pictures and patience responding to so many questions and requests.


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> Oh so your feet do get tired and your toes and ankles do feel the stress of wearing high heels everyday, I was beginning to wonder if you ever felt any pain. It is very impressive how you can handle wearing your high heels and especially on those days when your toes are not happy. I can certainly see where switching heels after work into maybe a higher heel is the most difficult, since your feet are finally out a high heel and probably swell up a bit getting them back into a high heel must be hard on your feet. My wife always said the look and compliments make it easier to deal with the pain, although it feels good to finally slip them off. Thanks for your wonderful pictures and patience responding to so many questions and requests.



I do like the compliments f*lorcom*...and they keep me going to some extent...


----------



## stilly

Ballerina Patent So Kates to work today...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Ballerina Patent So Kates to work today...
> View attachment 4024295
> View attachment 4024296
> View attachment 4024297
> View attachment 4024298
> View attachment 4024299
> View attachment 4024300
> View attachment 4024301
> View attachment 4024302
> View attachment 4024303
> View attachment 4024304



I didnt know ballerina was the name of a color. Very cute and goes well with your skin. Tell me Stilly - do your So Kates pinch your toes more or less then your Hot Chicks ? For me the toe box on the Hot Chicks seems easier on my toes than my So Kates were. I think it's because there is more pressure on the balls of my feet than my toes because of the steeper arch with a 130mm heel. Also - with the warmer weather will you be wearing your Hot Chicks more ? I hope so because I think you have more colors than I have seen already . Yes ?


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> I didnt know ballerina was the name of a color. Very cute and goes well with your skin. Tell me Stilly - do your So Kates pinch your toes more or less then your Hot Chicks ? For me the toe box on the Hot Chicks seems easier on my toes than my So Kates were. I think it's because there is more pressure on the balls of my feet than my toes because of the steeper arch with a 130mm heel. Also - with the warmer weather will you be wearing your Hot Chicks more ? I hope so because I think you have more colors than I have seen already . Yes ?



Thanks *Christina*!

Ballerina is a very light pink almost nude. I wish they would make the Hot Chicks in this color.
No I don't find the So Kates pinch my toes any more than any other CL style. Its always my right pinky toe that is my sore spot with wearing CL's.

Yes I'll wear the Hot Chicks more as the weather improves. Its still cold and snowy here.
I think I have all the Hot Chick colors except the Hot Pink. I just added the Leopard at Christmas.


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Hot Chicks and leather leggings heading out for drinks earlier this week...


----------



## PatsyCline

The perfect way to spruce up a casual outfit!


----------



## nidaodi

The leather leggings are gorgeous!! Really love it!


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

Your floral scarf is a beauty!!!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> The perfect way to spruce up a casual outfit!



Thanks *Patsy*! I love dressing down with the Hot Chicks.


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> The leather leggings are gorgeous!! Really love it!



Thanks *nidaodi*!
I thought the leather leggings were a nice change of pace to jeans.


----------



## stilly

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Your floral scarf is a beauty!!!



Thanks *BalenciagaKitte*!


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Thanks *Patsy*! I love dressing down with the Hot Chicks.


A great way to bring attention to them!


----------



## Luv n bags

Love your leather leggings!


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Thanks *nidaodi*!
> I thought the leather leggings were a nice change of pace to jeans.


It would be great if wearing more often, but it’s getting warmer I guess?


----------



## stilly

tigertrixie said:


> Love your leather leggings!



Thanks so much *tiger*!!!


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> It would be great if wearing more often, but it’s getting warmer I guess?



I can still wear them a few more weeks...


----------



## stilly

Super Casual Friday except for the Black Patent Iriza 120's of course...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> I can still wear them a few more weeks...


Wish winter could be even longer 
The casual Iriza is simply beauty!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Super Casual Friday except for the Black Patent Iriza 120's of course...
> View attachment 4028624
> View attachment 4028625
> View attachment 4028626
> View attachment 4028627
> View attachment 4028628
> View attachment 4028629
> View attachment 4028630
> View attachment 4028631
> View attachment 4028632
> View attachment 4028633


Loving the casual look!


----------



## nidaodi

Wish there could be more casual outfits with skinnys before it’s too hot...really love the casual look


----------



## pet8899

How about some photos from work, airport, shopping etc?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

+1


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Wish winter could be even longer
> The casual Iriza is simply beauty!



Thanks *nidaodi*!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Loving the casual look!



Thanks so much *Lav*!


----------



## stilly

My new Pompadour So Kates...
These are a really beautiful light shade of pink.


----------



## PatsyCline

Simply classic Stilly!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> My new Pompadour So Kates...
> These are a really beautiful light shade of pink.
> View attachment 4031824
> View attachment 4031825
> View attachment 4031827
> View attachment 4031828
> View attachment 4031829
> View attachment 4031830
> View attachment 4031831
> View attachment 4031832
> View attachment 4031833
> View attachment 4031834


So beautiful! Have a blessed day


----------



## MBB Fan

Wonderful.


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Simply classic Stilly!



Thanks *Patsy*!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> So beautiful! Have a blessed day



Thanks so much *Birkin*!
I hope you had a great day!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Wonderful.



Thanks *MBB*!


----------



## stilly

More pink today...with denim on top for Casual Friday.
This time its the Pink (Rose) Pigalle Follies 120's...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> More pink today...with denim on top for Casual Friday.
> This time its the Pink (Rose) Pigalle Follies 120's...
> View attachment 4034905
> View attachment 4034906
> View attachment 4034907
> View attachment 4034908
> View attachment 4034909
> View attachment 4034910
> View attachment 4034912
> View attachment 4034915
> View attachment 4034916
> View attachment 4034917


Love this colour, (wish there could have more pink or nude colours in Irizas..)
Glad to see it’s getting warmer.


----------



## mal

stilly said:


> More pink today...with denim on top for Casual Friday.
> This time its the Pink (Rose) Pigalle Follies 120's...
> View attachment 4034905
> View attachment 4034906
> View attachment 4034907
> View attachment 4034908
> View attachment 4034909
> View attachment 4034910
> View attachment 4034912
> View attachment 4034915
> View attachment 4034916
> View attachment 4034917


Gorgeous! The Pompadour SK are lovely too, these are tdf!!


----------



## stilly

mal said:


> Gorgeous! The Pompadour SK are lovely too, these are tdf!!



Thanks *mal*! I just love the Pink CL's...


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Love this colour, (wish there could have more pink or nude colours in Irizas..)
> Glad to see it’s getting warmer.



You might like this then *nidaodi*...
From last night, a light blue dress with my Nude Iriza 120's...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> You might like this then *nidaodi*...
> From last night, a light blue dress with my Nude Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 4036176
> View attachment 4036177
> View attachment 4036178
> View attachment 4036179
> View attachment 4036180
> View attachment 4036181
> View attachment 4036182
> View attachment 4036183
> View attachment 4036184
> View attachment 4036185


Love it! Simple but gorgeous!


----------



## Bewicke1

I absolutely love your iriza pics in fact I love all your pics. You’ve got gawjus legs stilly. I bet there are a lot of men who you know or work with who get loads of pleasure watching you parading around in louboutins. I wish I worked there!


----------



## MBB Fan

So pretty!


----------



## mIella

stilly, are So Kates your favourite model of CLs? It seems you have more of those than of Pigalles or other models


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Love it! Simple but gorgeous!


 
Thanks so much* nidaodi*!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> So pretty!



Thanks *MBB*!


----------



## stilly

mIella said:


> stilly, are So Kates your favourite model of CLs? It seems you have more of those than of Pigalles or other models



I do love So Kates *mlella*! 
They are the largest part of my collection at this point since they discontinued the old style Pigalles and I continue to add new versions of the So Kates as they're released. SK's are one of the few styles they still make with the thin 120mm which I adore.
Are So Kates one of your favorites as well? I would guess so from some of your "offroading " pics...


----------



## mIella

stilly said:


> I do love So Kates *mlella*!
> They are the largest part of my collection at this point since they discontinued the old style Pigalles and I continue to add new versions of the So Kates as they're released. SK's are one of the few styles they still make with the thin 120mm which I adore.
> Are So Kates one of your favorites as well? I would guess so from some of your "offroading " pics...


So Kates are still one of my favorites because of the incredible thin 120mm heel, and I do have more of them than other styles but I find myself diversifying these days because I really can’t be in them for more than a couple of hours. So impressed at how you handle them all day, and even the Hot Chicks *gasp*!

I really like Pigalle Follies lately and I guess they’re my new favourite? My collection of them is growing as a result.


----------



## nidaodi

Would it be great to add Crosspiga in the casual outfit?


----------



## stilly

mIella said:


> So Kates are still one of my favorites because of the incredible thin 120mm heel, and I do have more of them than other styles but I find myself diversifying these days because I really can’t be in them for more than a couple of hours. So impressed at how you handle them all day, and even the Hot Chicks *gasp*!
> 
> I really like Pigalle Follies lately and I guess they’re my new favourite? My collection of them is growing as a result.



I love the Follies as well *mlella*. I  just wish they would make more of them available with the 120mm heel.


----------



## stilly

My new Papaye Iriza 120's heading out for a work dinner last night...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> My new Papaye Iriza 120's heading out for a work dinner last night...
> View attachment 4041259
> View attachment 4041260
> View attachment 4041261
> View attachment 4041262
> View attachment 4041263
> View attachment 4041267
> View attachment 4041268
> View attachment 4041271
> View attachment 4041272
> View attachment 4041273


The Iriza series is gorgeous...


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> The Iriza series is gorgeous...



I love them as well *nidaodi*!


----------



## stilly

Patent Leopard So Kates for Casual Friday...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Patent Leopard So Kates for Casual Friday...
> View attachment 4042957
> View attachment 4042958
> View attachment 4042959
> View attachment 4042961
> View attachment 4042962
> View attachment 4042964
> View attachment 4042965
> View attachment 4042966
> View attachment 4042967
> View attachment 4042968


Very beautiful! Happy weekend Stilly


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Ballerina Patent So Kates to work today...[emoji2]
> View attachment 4024295
> View attachment 4024296
> View attachment 4024297
> View attachment 4024298
> View attachment 4024299
> View attachment 4024300
> View attachment 4024301
> View attachment 4024302
> View attachment 4024303
> View attachment 4024304


Gorgeous as ever Stilly

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chicks and leather leggings heading out for drinks earlier this week...[emoji2]
> View attachment 4025392
> View attachment 4025393
> View attachment 4025394
> View attachment 4025395
> View attachment 4025396
> View attachment 4025397
> View attachment 4025398
> View attachment 4025399
> View attachment 4025400
> View attachment 4025403


Perfect and great bum in your leggings too[emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Patent Leopard So Kates for Casual Friday...
> View attachment 4042957
> View attachment 4042958
> View attachment 4042959
> View attachment 4042961
> View attachment 4042962
> View attachment 4042964
> View attachment 4042965
> View attachment 4042966
> View attachment 4042967
> View attachment 4042968


These are great classics; always look good

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Perfect and great bum in your leggings too[emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk



Thanks *Kayapo*!
I like my bum in bum as well...


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Very beautiful! Happy weekend Stilly



Thanks so much *Birkin*!!!


----------



## stilly

Hot Chicks out for drinks this past weekend.
I landed up standing in these for 2 hours+ (despite being offered a stool at the bar numerous times).
I'm trying to build up my tolerance to wear these more often and longer.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Hot Chicks out for drinks this past weekend.
> I landed up standing in these for 2 hours+ (despite being offered a stool at the bar numerous times).
> I'm trying to build up my tolerance to wear these more often and longer.
> View attachment 4045643
> View attachment 4045644
> View attachment 4045645
> View attachment 4045648
> View attachment 4045649
> View attachment 4045651
> View attachment 4045652
> View attachment 4045653
> View attachment 4045654
> View attachment 4045655


. 

I'm so proud of you for not giving up on your Hot Chicks when someone offered you a seat. That takes a lot of courage girl. If anyone can make Hot Chicks an everyday heel you can ! I can tell you from experience it's not easy but the rewards certainly do justify the temporary discomfort.... but I'm sure you already know that, don't you ? Keep UP the good work !!


----------



## betty.lee

Christina2 said:


> .
> 
> I'm so proud of you for not giving up on your Hot Chicks when someone offered you a seat. That takes a lot of courage girl. If anyone can make Hot Chicks an everyday heel you can ! I can tell you from experience it's not easy but the rewards certainly do justify the temporary discomfort.... but I'm sure you already know that, don't you ? Keep UP the good work !!



You two are my heros. I have a hard enough time lasting 30 mins in my 100s. [emoji24]


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Hot Chicks out for drinks this past weekend.
> I landed up standing in these for 2 hours+ (despite being offered a stool at the bar numerous times).
> I'm trying to build up my tolerance to wear these more often and longer.


I agree, don't sit when not needed, show the (almost) full length of your legs, the toe-cleavage, wiggling ass (bum) and your pretty little dress. I bet you completed the outfit with the sexiest-semi-innocent possible smile


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> Hot Chicks out for drinks this past weekend.
> I landed up standing in these for 2 hours+ (despite being offered a stool at the bar numerous times).
> I'm trying to build up my tolerance to wear these more often and longer.
> View attachment 4045643
> View attachment 4045644
> View attachment 4045645
> View attachment 4045648
> View attachment 4045649
> View attachment 4045651
> View attachment 4045652
> View attachment 4045653
> View attachment 4045654
> View attachment 4045655


Since you are working on building up your tolerance in the Hot Chick's, is there another week of Hot Chick's  to  work coming soon?


stilly said:


> Hot Chicks out for drinks this past weekend.
> I landed up standing in these for 2 hours+ (despite being offered a stool at the bar numerous times).
> I'm trying to build up my tolerance to wear these more often and longer.
> View attachment 4045643
> View attachment 4045644
> View attachment 4045645
> View attachment 4045648
> View attachment 4045649
> View attachment 4045651
> View attachment 4045652
> View attachment 4045653
> View attachment 4045654
> View attachment 4045655


----------



## Luv n bags

Love the Papaya color!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> .
> 
> I'm so proud of you for not giving up on your Hot Chicks when someone offered you a seat. That takes a lot of courage girl. If anyone can make Hot Chicks an everyday heel you can ! I can tell you from experience it's not easy but the rewards certainly do justify the temporary discomfort.... but I'm sure you already know that, don't you ? Keep UP the good work !!



Thanks *Christina*!
I'm still a ways from "everyday shoe" but I'm getting there...


----------



## stilly

betty.lee said:


> You two are my heros. I have a hard enough time lasting 30 mins in my 100s. [emoji24]



Thanks *betty.lee*!!!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> I agree, don't sit when not needed, show the (almost) full length of your legs, the toe-cleavage, wiggling ass (bum) and your pretty little dress. I bet you completed the outfit with the sexiest-semi-innocent possible smile



I didn't too much wiggling or bending over in a dress this short *MsYvonne* but it was a nice night out!
Good friends, drinks...what wasn't there to smile about!


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> Since you are working on building up your tolerance in the Hot Chick's, is there another week of Hot Chick's  to  work coming soon?



That's a good suggestion. With the weather warming up I'll break out all my 130mm CL's soon...


----------



## stilly

tigertrixie said:


> Love the Papaya color!



Thanks *tiger*!
I was thrilled to find a pair in this color in my size!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Hot Chicks out for drinks this past weekend.
> I landed up standing in these for 2 hours+ (despite being offered a stool at the bar numerous times).
> I'm trying to build up my tolerance to wear these more often and longer.
> View attachment 4045643
> View attachment 4045644
> View attachment 4045645
> View attachment 4045648
> View attachment 4045649
> View attachment 4045651
> View attachment 4045652
> View attachment 4045653
> View attachment 4045654
> View attachment 4045655


I’ve always admire your love for these fabulous Louboutin and they look simply amazing on you! Have a great day Stilly.


----------



## Christina2

betty.lee said:


> You two are my heros. I have a hard enough time lasting 30 mins in my 100s. [emoji24]



Betty, Betty, Betty - The reason you can only last 30 minutes in your 100mm heels is because that's when you take them off. Walking in sky high heels takes practice and, above all, commitment. It's like the long distance runners will tell you - you have to run through the discomfort and eventually it will fad. None of us were born in heels, but if you want that fantastic look and feel of a pair of sky high heels bad enough - you simply find a way. I started with 100mm heels, then gradually graduated to 120mm and now I feel like I'm on top of the world every time I slip on my 130's. No one is born playing the guitar. It takes years of practice, commitment, calloused fingers and then one day Voila ! You're playing and it seems so natural. Like you were born to do play. Trust me betty.lee playing a pair of 130mm heels is just as satisfying. I know - I can do both. Good luck to you !


----------



## betty.lee

Christina2 said:


> Betty, Betty, Betty - The reason you can only last 30 minutes in your 100mm heels is because that's when you take them off. Walking in sky high heels takes practice and, above all, commitment. It's like the long distance runners will tell you - you have to run through the discomfort and eventually it will fad. None of us were born in heels, but if you want that fantastic look and feel of a pair of sky high heels bad enough - you simply find a way. I started with 100mm heels, then gradually graduated to 120mm and now I feel like I'm on top of the world every time I slip on my 130's. No one is born playing the guitar. It takes years of practice, commitment, calloused fingers and then one day Voila ! You're playing and it seems so natural. Like you were born to do play. Trust me betty.lee playing a pair of 130mm heels is just as satisfying. I know - I can do both. Good luck to you !



awe thanks babe. i’ll definitely keep trying.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> I’ve always admire your love for these fabulous Louboutin and they look simply amazing on you! Have a great day Stilly.



Thanks so much *Birkin*!


----------



## stilly

Classic Black Patent Pigalle 120's out last night...


----------



## stilly

I wore my Black Patent Merci Allen 130's to fly out of town for a quick work trip. They were interesting to travel in for the day but I survived...


----------



## rooneygirl420

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Patent Merci Allen 130's to fly out of town for a quick work trip. They were interesting to travel in for the day but I survived...
> View attachment 4055407
> View attachment 4055408
> View attachment 4055409
> View attachment 4055410
> View attachment 4055411
> View attachment 4055412
> View attachment 4055413
> View attachment 4055416
> View attachment 4055417
> View attachment 4055418



Fabulous as always!


----------



## baldjohn

Wow Stilly the Merci Allen's look amazing, especially with the black hose.  What a lovely arch.   You did well to last a whole day in them, with I guess a lot of standing & walking.  Did you even have a spare pair of shoes with you?


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Patent Merci Allen 130's to fly out of town for a quick work trip. They were interesting to travel in for the day but I survived...
> View attachment 4055407
> View attachment 4055408
> View attachment 4055409
> View attachment 4055410
> View attachment 4055411
> View attachment 4055412
> View attachment 4055413
> View attachment 4055416
> View attachment 4055417
> View attachment 4055418


It’s irresistible when you are wearing nylons and leather pants...


----------



## fashionheelschic

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Patent Merci Allen 130's to fly out of town for a quick work trip. They were interesting to travel in for the day but I survived...
> View attachment 4055407
> View attachment 4055408
> View attachment 4055409
> View attachment 4055410
> View attachment 4055411
> View attachment 4055412
> View attachment 4055413
> View attachment 4055416
> View attachment 4055417
> View attachment 4055418


Love the nylons and heels! You look fabulous!


----------



## Christina2

merci allen and nylons looking fabulous ! can you tell us more about " They were interesting " ? i think we would all like to know dear


----------



## stilly

rooneygirl420 said:


> Fabulous as always!



Thanks *rooneygirl*!!!


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Wow Stilly the Merci Allen's look amazing, especially with the black hose.  What a lovely arch.   You did well to last a whole day in them, with I guess a lot of standing & walking.  Did you even have a spare pair of shoes with you?



Thanks *john*! I did last the whole day in them...to and from the airport and at work all day. I did have my Black So Kates as back-up in my bag but it turned out that I didn't need them.


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> It’s irresistible when you are wearing nylons and leather pants...



Thanks *nidaodi*!!!


----------



## stilly

somewhereinna said:


> Love the nylons and heels! You look fabulous!



Thanks so much *somewhereinna*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> merci allen and nylons looking fabulous ! can you tell us more about " They were interesting " ? i think we would all like to know dear



Thanks *Christina*! "Interesting" in that I wore them all day including lots of walking to and from the airport and then at the office for a long day that started before sunrise and ended in the night. The Merci Allens are definitely more wearable than the Hot Chicks for a full day excursion but they're still 130mm heels so I wouldn't classify them as "comfy". I do love them though and I'm happy I wore them!


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Patent Merci Allen 130's to fly out of town for a quick work trip. They were interesting to travel in for the day but I survived...
> View attachment 4055407
> View attachment 4055408
> View attachment 4055409
> View attachment 4055410
> View attachment 4055411
> View attachment 4055412
> View attachment 4055413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ATTACHYou =full]4055416[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4055417
> View attachment 4055418


You are truly amazing wearing these 130's all day and even walking through the airport. The most amazing thing I thought was that your back up comfy shoes in case your feet were killing you was a pair of So Kate's. Most women can barely handle the So Kate's for car to table only dinner shoes. The rounded toe box was probably easier on your toes but that 130 heel still must have left you with tired aching feet and you must have been glad to finally get home and slip them off. Thanks sharing so many wonderful pictures and you have a great sense of style to complement your enormous high heel collection.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Patent Merci Allen 130's to fly out of town for a quick work trip. They were interesting to travel in for the day but I survived...
> View attachment 4055407
> View attachment 4055408
> View attachment 4055409
> View attachment 4055410
> View attachment 4055411
> View attachment 4055412
> View attachment 4055413
> View attachment 4055416
> View attachment 4055417
> View attachment 4055418


Very Beautiful! Have an amazing day


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> You are truly amazing wearing these 130's all day and even walking through the airport. The most amazing thing I thought was that your back up comfy shoes in case your feet were killing you was a pair of So Kate's. Most women can barely handle the So Kate's for car to table only dinner shoes. The rounded toe box was probably easier on your toes but that 130 heel still must have left you with tired aching feet and you must have been glad to finally get home and slip them off. Thanks sharing so many wonderful pictures and you have a great sense of style to complement your enormous high heel collection.



Thanks *florcom*! It was a long day and I was happy to slip off the heels at the end of the day and give my feet a well deserved rest. My Black Patent So Kates are my most worn pair of CL's at this point so they're well broken in and fairly comfy at this point.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Very Beautiful! Have an amazing day



Thanks so much *Birkin*!
Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## nidaodi

Can’t wait to see your next outfit..(casual?)


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Can’t wait to see your next outfit..(casual?)



I'm a little behind this week *Nidaodi* but here are my Nude So Kates from Casual Friday with a pair of skinnys and a chocolate sude jacket...


----------



## Jamesthompson

Stilly are you on instagram or any other social media program ? Love to see a clip of you in Instagram.


----------



## Luv n bags

You put together the cutest outfits!


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> Thanks *john*! I did last the whole day in them...to and from the airport and at work all day. I did have my Black So Kates as back-up in my bag but it turned out that I didn't need them.


Hi Stilly, sometime would it be possible to have some photos comparing the Merci Allen's & Hot Chicks.  Great to see how the heel heights and toe shape/space compare.


----------



## stilly

Jamesthompson said:


> Stilly are you on instagram or any other social media program ? Love to see a clip of you in Instagram.



I am but I don't post. I just can keep up with the routine of posting every day...


----------



## stilly

tigertrixie said:


> You put together the cutest outfits!



Thanks so much *tiger*!!!


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Hi Stilly, sometime would it be possible to have some photos comparing the Merci Allen's & Hot Chicks.  Great to see how the heel heights and toe shape/space compare.



That could be interesting......let me see what I can do...


----------



## stilly

My new Nude Kid Suzannas...
If you like toe cleavage, these are he CL's to get...


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Hot Chicks out for drinks this past weekend.
> I landed up standing in these for 2 hours+ (despite being offered a stool at the bar numerous times).
> I'm trying to build up my tolerance to wear these more often and longer.
> View attachment 4045643
> View attachment 4045644
> View attachment 4045645
> View attachment 4045648
> View attachment 4045649
> View attachment 4045651
> View attachment 4045652
> View attachment 4045653
> View attachment 4045654
> View attachment 4045655


Oh my god standing for two hours!
You are so hot girl [emoji8]  I am in awe of you


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> My new Nude Kid Suzannas...
> If you like toe cleavage, these are he CL's to get...
> View attachment 4064161
> View attachment 4064162
> View attachment 4064163
> View attachment 4064164
> View attachment 4064165
> View attachment 4064166
> View attachment 4064167
> View attachment 4064168
> View attachment 4064169
> View attachment 4064170


Love the ankle-strap heels! Do you like them? Like Riverina, Crosspiga...
Wait for the casual series!


----------



## Natasha210

perfection as always stilly xoxo


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Oh my god standing for two hours!
> You are so hot girl [emoji8]  I am in awe of you



It was stretching it a bit *Kayapo *but I survived...


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Love the ankle-strap heels! Do you like them? Like Riverina, Crosspiga...
> Wait for the casual series!



I do love these *nidaodi*...Nude & Strappy are two of my favorite features...


----------



## stilly

Natasha210 said:


> perfection as always stilly xoxo



Thanks so much *Natasha*!!!


----------



## stilly

Iriza 120's and a denim mini for Casual Friday yesterday...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Iriza 120's and a denim mini for Casual Friday yesterday...
> View attachment 4066123
> View attachment 4066124
> View attachment 4066125
> View attachment 4066126
> View attachment 4066127
> View attachment 4066128
> View attachment 4066129
> View attachment 4066130
> View attachment 4066131
> View attachment 4066132


You look amazing and love the pop of color so beautiful. Stilly, for the new season the CL SK booty in black and white leather are available would like to know your thoughts, can’t decide on either color. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Iriza 120's and a denim mini for Casual Friday yesterday...


Dear Stilly, that is a really cute denim mini and you know my thoughts about it 
You look fabulous, no doubts.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> You look amazing and love the pop of color so beautiful. Stilly, for the new season the CL SK booty in black and white leather are available would like to know your thoughts, can’t decide on either color. Enjoy your weekend.



Thanks *Birkin*!
I love the SK Booties and already have two pairs in black with the 120mm heel.
One pair was actually white and I had them dyed black since I couldn't find a black pair back then.
I might think about getting a white pair now though...but the black is fair more versatile.


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Dear Stilly, that is a really cute denim mini and you know my thoughts about it
> You look fabulous, no doubts.



Thanks so much *MsYvonne*!
I really do love wearing minis...and I have quite a few of them which I should wear more...


----------



## stilly

Python Un Bout 120's out to dinner last night...


----------



## BirkinLover77

BirkinLover77 said:


> You look amazing and love the pop of color so beautiful. Stilly, for the new season the CL SK booty in black and white leather are available would like to know your thoughts, can’t decide since I want them both lol. Enjoy your weekend.





stilly said:


> Thanks *Birkin*!
> I love the SK Booties and already have two pairs in black with the 120mm heel.
> One pair was actually white and I had them dyed black since I couldn't find a black pair back then.
> I might think about getting a white pair now though...but the black is fair more versatile.


Thank you so much for your thoughts on the CL SK booty. I struggle with the decision and finally order both pair in black (very versatile and classic) and white (spring and rare combo) that I love and it has been on my wishlist for sometime and hope to add the suede combo sometime in the near future. I love wearing boots in the winter when it’s cold in city. Happy Mother’s Day!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Python Un Bout 120's out to dinner last night...
> View attachment 4067062
> View attachment 4067064
> View attachment 4067065
> View attachment 4067066
> View attachment 4067070
> View attachment 4067071
> View attachment 4067072
> View attachment 4067073
> View attachment 4067075
> View attachment 4067076


Stilly, this is a beautiful combo, you pair it well with your outfit! Enjoy your weekend and once again  thank you for your feedback on the SK.


----------



## Obelix

stilly said:


> Iriza 120's and a denim mini for Casual Friday yesterday...
> View attachment 4066123
> View attachment 4066124
> View attachment 4066125
> View attachment 4066126
> View attachment 4066127
> View attachment 4066128
> View attachment 4066129
> View attachment 4066130
> View attachment 4066131
> View attachment 4066132



The best of the best! Perfect Stilly.


----------



## nidaodi

The casual Iriza series is gorgeous as always! 
Un Bout looks great! Love this Python style


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Python Un Bout 120's out to dinner last night...
> View attachment 4067062
> View attachment 4067064
> View attachment 4067065
> View attachment 4067066
> View attachment 4067070
> View attachment 4067071
> View attachment 4067072
> View attachment 4067073
> View attachment 4067075
> View attachment 4067076


Stilly
I must agree with the others the UnBouts are simply stunning. I LOVE the way they show the position of the toes. I just think that is like SO much sexier than just toe cleavage, don't you ? I wish I was a designer for Louboutin's. I would do the UnBout style with a 135mm heel in a rainbow of colors and skins. Wouldn't that be just heaven ?


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *MsYvonne*!
> I really do love wearing minis...and I have quite a few of them which I should wear more...



You absolutely should wear more minis dear. Your legs are gorgeous and all these CL's make your feet look divine.


----------



## Christina2

Here is what a pair of 135mm UnBouts would look like. Aren't they totally gorgeous ? I can't imagine that Mr Louboutin would not want to produce such a totally lovely pair of heels !


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> Python Un Bout 120's out to dinner last night...
> View attachment 4067062
> View attachment 4067064
> View attachment 4067065
> View attachment 4067066
> View attachment 4067070
> View attachment 4067071
> View attachment 4067072
> View attachment 4067073
> View attachment 4067075
> View attachment 4067076


This style looks great on you with so much detail that fits together very well. I like the snake skin, ankle straps, tinted pvc, and great toe cleavage. The thicker Pigalle heel looks great with all of this detail and looks very sturdy yet very sexy.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Thank you so much for your thoughts on the CL SK booty. I struggle with the decision and finally order both pair in black (very versatile and classic) and white (spring and rare combo) that I love and it has been on my wishlist for sometime and hope to add the suede combo sometime in the near future. I love wearing boots in the winter when it’s cold in city. Happy Mother’s Day!



That's wonderful *Birkin*!
I agree the white SK booties are very on trend for spring/summer and will be great now.
The black SK's are classics and will be great for the colder fall/winter season.
Enjoy!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, this is a beautiful combo, you pair it well with your outfit! Enjoy your weekend and once again  thank you for your feedback on the SK.



Thanks *Birkin*!


----------



## stilly

Obelix said:


> The best of the best! Perfect Stilly.



Thanks so much *Obelix*!


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> The casual Iriza series is gorgeous as always!
> Un Bout looks great! Love this Python style



Thanks *nidaodi*!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Here is what a pair of 135mm UnBouts would look like. Aren't they totally gorgeous ? I can't imagine that Mr Louboutin would not want to produce such a totally lovely pair of heels !



Thanks so much *Christina*!
I do love the Un Bouts and I was thrilled to find this pre-owned python pair in my size so many years after their release.
I would love a pair with the 130mm heel...but alas I fear the era of the 130mm styles with CL may be in the past...hopefully to come back around soon as most trends in fashion do!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *Christina*!
> I do love the Un Bouts and I was thrilled to find this pre-owned python pair in my size so many years after their release.
> I would love a pair with the 130mm heel...but alas I fear the era of the 130mm styles with CL may be in the past...hopefully to come back around soon as most trends in fashion do!



How sad for so many of us if the 130mm heels are in the past. Makes my Hot Chicks all the more precious to me. I do hope they come around again. Higher and sooner.


----------



## stilly

Polka, Polka, Polka Dots!!!


----------



## Cheshirepoet

Christina2 said:


> Here is what a pair of 135mm UnBouts would look like. Aren't they totally gorgeous ? I can't imagine that Mr Louboutin would not want to produce such a totally lovely pair of heels !


Christina2, as a professional photographer and photo retoucher, I’m highly impressed by your retouching of that photo!


----------



## Christina2

Cheshirepoet said:


> Christina2, as a professional photographer and photo retoucher, I’m highly impressed by your retouching of that photo!



Thank you. That type of retouching does take a lot of time and effort (especially with 4 inch nails -lol)  but I really don't mind to take the time. It was truly a labor of love.


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Polka, Polka, Polka Dots!!!
> View attachment 4070467
> View attachment 4070468
> View attachment 4070469
> View attachment 4070470
> View attachment 4070471
> View attachment 4070472
> View attachment 4070473
> View attachment 4070474
> View attachment 4070475
> View attachment 4070477


All you need is a Dalmatian to complete the outfit!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Polka, Polka, Polka Dots!!!
> View attachment 4070467
> View attachment 4070468
> View attachment 4070469
> View attachment 4070470
> View attachment 4070471
> View attachment 4070472
> View attachment 4070473
> View attachment 4070474
> View attachment 4070475
> View attachment 4070477


Wow! Love this print and you look amazing and stunning in them!! Have an amazing day!


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Polka, Polka, Polka Dots!!!
> View attachment 4070467
> View attachment 4070468
> View attachment 4070469
> View attachment 4070470
> View attachment 4070471
> View attachment 4070472
> View attachment 4070473
> View attachment 4070474
> View attachment 4070475
> View attachment 4070477



Love this outfit. I've also thought to wear those shoes with white and black stripes.


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> All you need is a Dalmatian to complete the outfit!



That would be a perfect complement!!!



BirkinLover77 said:


> Wow! Love this print and you look amazing and stunning in them!! Have an amazing day!



Thanks so much *Birkin*!!!



PurseACold said:


> Love this outfit. I've also thought to wear those shoes with white and black stripes.



Thanks *PurseACold*!
Good suggestion...I think I'll try them with some stripes...


----------



## stilly

Casual Friday in jeans and White Patent So Kates...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Casual Friday in jeans and White Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 4074770
> View attachment 4074772
> View attachment 4074773
> View attachment 4074774
> View attachment 4074775
> View attachment 4074776
> View attachment 4074777
> View attachment 4074778
> View attachment 4074779
> View attachment 4074780


White SK is lovely, casual outfit is gorgeous as always!
Would love to see your casual outfit with leggings more, before it's getting too hot.
Would be perfect if with Iriza once again...


----------



## albatros

stilly said:


> Casual Friday in jeans and White Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 4074770
> View attachment 4074772
> View attachment 4074773
> View attachment 4074774
> View attachment 4074775
> View attachment 4074776
> View attachment 4074777
> View attachment 4074778
> View attachment 4074779
> View attachment 4074780


beatiful outfit


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Casual Friday in jeans and White Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 4074770
> View attachment 4074772
> View attachment 4074773
> View attachment 4074774
> View attachment 4074775
> View attachment 4074776
> View attachment 4074777
> View attachment 4074778
> View attachment 4074779
> View attachment 4074780


Stunning!! Looks simply amazing with your outfit and as always you wear SK very well!!


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> White SK is lovely, casual outfit is gorgeous as always!
> Would love to see your casual outfit with leggings more, before it's getting too hot.
> Would be perfect if with Iriza once again...



Thanks *nidaodi*! Hopefully it won't be too hot to wear the leather leggings again...


----------



## stilly

albatros said:


> beatiful outfit



Thanks *albatros*!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stunning!! Looks simply amazing with your outfit and as always you wear SK very well!!



Thanks so much *Birkin*!!! I do love  my So Kates!


----------



## stilly

Blue (Pervenche) Iriza 120's today to work...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Blue (Pervenche) Iriza 120's today to work...


Dear Stilly, again a lovely combination, of course those heels, but also the dress that suits and fits so well


----------



## albatros

stilly said:


> Blue (Pervenche) Iriza 120's today to work...
> View attachment 4077687
> View attachment 4077689
> View attachment 4077690
> View attachment 4077694
> View attachment 4077700
> View attachment 4077705
> View attachment 4077706
> View attachment 4077707
> View attachment 4077708
> View attachment 4077709


Hi Stilly, nice shoes and nice dress. Are you wearing sandals? The Loubutin sandals I prefer are Antonana and Vavazou, for seconds Artisteric and Circonvolu. Do you have them?


----------



## MiaElisaS

I love blue shoes. They look really pretty and so well matched with your dress


----------



## MBB Fan

What a lovely colour!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Dear Stilly, again a lovely combination, of course those heels, but also the dress that suits and fits so well



Thanks *MsYvonne*! I do love a floral minindress.  This one goes back a few years...


----------



## stilly

albatros said:


> Hi Stilly, nice shoes and nice dress. Are you wearing sandals? The Loubutin sandals I prefer are Antonana and Vavazou, for seconds Artisteric and Circonvolu. Do you have them?



Thanks *albatros*! I do have a few pairs of CL sandals I have yet to break out for the season. You'll see them in future posts. I  actually own more peep toes than sandals though. Its hard to find CL sandals with the 120mm heel I prefer.


----------



## stilly

MiaElisaS said:


> I love blue shoes. They look really pretty and so well matched with your dress



Thanks *MiaElisaS*! I do love a flash of color in my shoes from time to time...


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> What a lovely colour!



Thanks *MBB*! A little change of pace from my usual black & white...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Blue (Pervenche) Iriza 120's today to work...
> View attachment 4077687
> View attachment 4077689
> View attachment 4077690
> View attachment 4077694
> View attachment 4077700
> View attachment 4077705
> View attachment 4077706
> View attachment 4077707
> View attachment 4077708
> View attachment 4077709


Simply love! Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Simply love! Enjoy your weekend!



Thanks so much *Birkin*! Hope you have a great weekend!!!


----------



## stilly

Nude Kid Irizas for Casual Friday yesterday...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Nude Kid Irizas for Casual Friday yesterday...
> View attachment 4080030
> View attachment 4080031
> View attachment 4080033
> View attachment 4080034
> View attachment 4080035
> View attachment 4080037
> View attachment 4080040
> View attachment 4080041
> View attachment 4080042
> View attachment 4080043


That’s lovely!! Blue Iriza as well!
Kind of hoping that next would be Iriza because it’s irresistible, but at the same time still want to see your other collections like stroppy or open heels. Every outfit is fantastic.


----------



## stilly

Hot Wave 130's out to dinner on Saturday...


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> Nude Kid Irizas for Casual Friday yesterday...
> View attachment 4080030
> View attachment 4080031
> View attachment 4080033
> View attachment 4080034
> View attachment 4080035
> View attachment 4080037
> View attachment 4080040
> View attachment 4080041
> View attachment 4080042
> View attachment 4080043



OMG, you downsized to a 100mm ! I thought you only did 120mm or higher.

My preferred shoe is Hot Chick 130 (I have 7 pairs, 2 per color), doing a 120 is a letdown.  Just like going from 5" to 4" is nada.


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> Nude Kid Irizas for Casual Friday yesterday...
> View attachment 4080030
> View attachment 4080031
> View attachment 4080033
> View attachment 4080034
> View attachment 4080035
> View attachment 4080037
> View attachment 4080040
> View attachment 4080041
> View attachment 4080042
> View attachment 4080043


Are these 100mm Iriza's, the heel looks lower than your usual 120mm heels. Maybe it is just the angles or did your feet and ankles finally protest to being in sky high heels everyday? I would think even though your feet are used to 120mm heels your feet or toes must need a break once in a while?


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> Hot Wave 130's out to dinner on Saturday...
> View attachment 4081829
> View attachment 4081830
> View attachment 4081831
> View attachment 4081832
> View attachment 4081834
> View attachment 4081837
> View attachment 4081838
> View attachment 4081839
> View attachment 4081840
> View attachment 4081841


THese look great on you, but it looks like a similar fit in the toe box to your 120 Pigalle heels. Your right pinkie toe looks like a tight fit in these and must get sore if you wear them very long or do much walking.


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> OMG, you downsized to a 100mm ! I thought you only did 120mm or higher.
> 
> My preferred shoe is Hot Chick 130 (I have 7 pairs, 2 per color), doing a 120 is a letdown.  Just like going from 5" to 4" is nada.



I do have some 100mm pairs...this is one. I do prefer the higher heel but I couldn't find Nude Irizas in a 120 heel...


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> Are these 100mm Iriza's, the heel looks lower than your usual 120mm heels. Maybe it is just the angles or did your feet and ankles finally protest to being in sky high heels everyday? I would think even though your feet are used to 120mm heels your feet or toes must need a break once in a while?



You're correct *florcom*...these are 100mm heels. No I still prefer the 120mm heels but I go down to 100mm occasionally...


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> THese look great on you, but it looks like a similar fit in the toe box to your 120 Pigalle heels. Your right pinkie toe looks like a tight fit in these and must get sore if you wear them very long or do much walking.



Thanks *florcom*! These are actually fairly comfy for a 130mm heel and I can actually walk quite a while in them. My right pinkie toe takes the brunt of my heel wearing though...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Nude Kid Irizas for Casual Friday yesterday...
> View attachment 4080030
> View attachment 4080031
> View attachment 4080033
> View attachment 4080034
> View attachment 4080035
> View attachment 4080037
> View attachment 4080040
> View attachment 4080041
> View attachment 4080042
> View attachment 4080043


Loving the casual outfit


----------



## Christina2

racquel said:


> OMG, you downsized to a 100mm ! I thought you only did 120mm or higher.
> 
> My preferred shoe is Hot Chick 130 (I have 7 pairs, 2 per color), doing a 120 is a letdown.  Just like going from 5" to 4" is nada.


I could not agree with you more Raquel. Stilly has been such a champion for the 120+ heels it is strange to even think she would go down to 100! As for myself, after wearing nothing but Hot Chicks for almost 2 years now even a 120mm feels like I'm standing in a hole - lol. I am also so lucky to have an orthopedic surgeon as a boyfriend AND my private high heel "coach". He has helped me to stay true to my 130mm heel promise and has even been able to raise my Hot Chick heels to 135mm with special bottom taps. I really am a very very lucky girl.


----------



## albatros

stilly said:


> Hot Wave 130's out to dinner on Saturday...
> View attachment 4081829
> View attachment 4081830
> View attachment 4081831
> View attachment 4081832
> View attachment 4081834
> View attachment 4081837
> View attachment 4081838
> View attachment 4081839
> View attachment 4081840
> View attachment 4081841


WOW Stilly, simply amazing!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Loving the casual outfit



Thanks *Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

albatros said:


> WOW Stilly, simply amazing!



Thanks so much *albatros*!!!


----------



## stilly

Nude Patent Impera 120's today...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Nude Patent Impera 120's today...
> View attachment 4084476
> View attachment 4084477
> View attachment 4084478
> View attachment 4084479
> View attachment 4084480
> View attachment 4084481
> View attachment 4084482
> View attachment 4084483
> View attachment 4084484
> View attachment 4084487



Gorgeous as always. Good to see you back up on 120's. Tell me Stilly, how do you know when and how tight to do the laces on those heels ? Do they slip down or loosen after walking in them all day ? Please do a toes down shot so I can get a better look. Thank you dear.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Nude Patent Impera 120's today...
> View attachment 4084476
> View attachment 4084477
> View attachment 4084478
> View attachment 4084479
> View attachment 4084480
> View attachment 4084481
> View attachment 4084482
> View attachment 4084483
> View attachment 4084484
> View attachment 4084487



Impera 135's How sexy/sophisticated would those be ?  Perfect all day heels for me.


----------



## Marniem

Christina2 said:


> Impera 135's How sexy/sophisticated would those be ?  Perfect all day heels for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084564
> View attachment 4084565


Love how you make those changes


----------



## Christina2

Marniem said:


> Love how you make those changes



Thank you Marniem. I'm just hoping we will get a lot of us who appreciate really HIGH heels and get Mr Louboutin's attention to create more styles in 130mm and above !


----------



## fashionheelschic

stilly said:


> Nude Kid Irizas for Casual Friday yesterday...
> View attachment 4080030
> View attachment 4080031
> View attachment 4080033
> View attachment 4080034
> View attachment 4080035
> View attachment 4080037
> View attachment 4080040
> View attachment 4080041
> View attachment 4080042
> View attachment 4080043


Stunning as always Stilly!


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> Nude Patent Impera 120's today...
> View attachment 4084476
> View attachment 4084477
> View attachment 4084478
> View attachment 4084479
> View attachment 4084480
> View attachment 4084481
> View attachment 4084482
> View attachment 4084483
> View attachment 4084484
> View attachment 4084487


These look great on you , perfect color with great detail and I like the lace up touch. The 120 mm heel is a perfect heel height, high enough to be very sexy yet wearable all day.


stilly said:


> Nude Patent Impera 120's today...
> View attachment 4084476
> View attachment 4084477
> View attachment 4084478
> View attachment 4084479
> View attachment 4084480
> View attachment 4084481
> View attachment 4084482
> View attachment 4084483
> View attachment 4084484
> View attachment 4084487


----------



## yoshikitty

Hello Stilly! I am quite new to this LB forum. I just want to let you know that I enjoy   seeing all of your shoes photos.
I tried to start reading this thread from page 1 but there are just too many pages!!! I am on page 150 at the moment.


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Gorgeous as always. Good to see you back up on 120's. Tell me Stilly, how do you know when and how tight to do the laces on those heels ? Do they slip down or loosen after walking in them all day ? Please do a toes down shot so I can get a better look. Thank you dear.



Thanks *Christina*!
I actually need to keep the laces fairly tight or they loosen and slide down.  They're tight but not painful.
I usually have to retie them at least twice during the day though even loose they don't look bad.


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Impera 135's How sexy/sophisticated would those be ?  Perfect all day heels for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084564
> View attachment 4084565



Love those heels *Christina*!
If only you could make the pictures real shoes we could wear...


----------



## stilly

somewhereinna said:


> Stunning as always Stilly!



Thanks *somewhereinna*!!!


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> These look great on you , perfect color with great detail and I like the lace up touch. The 120 mm heel is a perfect heel height, high enough to be very sexy yet wearable all day.



Thanks so much *florcom*! These actually were fine to wear all day at work though I usually keep this style to nights out only...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Thanks *Christina*!
> I actually need to keep the laces fairly tight or they loosen and slide down.  They're tight but not painful.
> I usually have to retie them at least twice during the day though even loose they don't look bad.
> View attachment 4085544
> View attachment 4085545





stilly said:


> Nude Patent Impera 120's today...
> View attachment 4084476
> View attachment 4084477
> View attachment 4084478
> View attachment 4084479
> View attachment 4084480
> View attachment 4084481
> View attachment 4084482
> View attachment 4084483
> View attachment 4084484
> View attachment 4084487


That’s gorgeous!!


----------



## stilly

yoshikitty said:


> Hello Stilly! I am quite new to this LB forum. I just want to let you know that I enjoy   seeing all of your shoes photos.
> I tried to start reading this thread from page 1 but there are just too many pages!!! I am on page 150 at the moment.



Thanks so much *yoshikitty*! Yes I've been posting and building my collection for quite a few years now so the pages are building up. 
I continue to add to my collection though even though my overall shoe collection has gotten to too many to count...


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> That’s gorgeous!!



Thanks *nidaodi*!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Love those heels *Christina*!
> If only you could make the pictures real shoes we could wear...



I know exactly what you mean. Maybe one day Mr Louboutin will realize our interest and bring back some 130+mm styles. Let's hope so.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Thanks *Christina*!
> I actually need to keep the laces fairly tight or they loosen and slide down.  They're tight but not painful.
> I usually have to retie them at least twice during the day though even loose they don't look bad.
> View attachment 4085544
> View attachment 4085545



Thank you for the photos and response. You're such a dear to answer the way you do. Have a good 120mm day !


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> I know exactly what you mean. Maybe one day Mr Louboutin will realize our interest and bring back some 130+mm styles. Let's hope so.



I certainly hope so...


----------



## stilly

Titi (yellow) Hot Chicks for Casual Friday...


----------



## macro6

Stilly,

Will you getting the new fetish peep? They look sexy!

http://carsandlife.net/2018/06/christian-louboutin-fetish-heels-collection.html


----------



## stilly

macro6 said:


> Stilly,
> 
> Will you getting the new fetish peep? They look sexy!
> 
> http://carsandlife.net/2018/06/christian-louboutin-fetish-heels-collection.html



I'm still debating it. I was hoping to get them in a unique color I don't have in another style.


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> I'm still debating it. I was hoping to get them in a unique color I don't have in another style.


I love the new Fetish model!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Titi (yellow) Hot Chicks for Casual Friday...
> View attachment 4088092
> View attachment 4088093
> View attachment 4088094
> View attachment 4088095
> View attachment 4088096
> View attachment 4088097
> View attachment 4088098
> View attachment 4088099
> View attachment 4088100
> View attachment 4088101


Stilly, love the beautiful HC in a pop of color for the summer and you paired it beautiful with your outfit! Enjoy your week


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Titi (yellow) Hot Chicks for Casual Friday...
> View attachment 4088092
> View attachment 4088093
> View attachment 4088094
> View attachment 4088095
> View attachment 4088096
> View attachment 4088097
> View attachment 4088098
> View attachment 4088099
> View attachment 4088100
> View attachment 4088101



Thank you so much for the delightful photos dear. Once again you have shown us all what a totally perfect heel the Hot Chicks are for Spring, Summer (and the whole year)... Are you wearing Hot Chicks more often these days ? You know you should with legs like yours dear .


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> Titi (yellow) Hot Chicks for Casual Friday...
> View attachment 4088092
> View attachment 4088093
> View attachment 4088094
> View attachment 4088095
> View attachment 4088096
> View attachment 4088097
> View attachment 4088098
> View attachment 4088099
> View attachment 4088100
> View attachment 4088101


These Hot Chicks look great in this color with your casual friday outfit and they fit you perfectly. You look so comfortable in them, are you ready for another Hot Chick Week soon? Even though you are used to them an entire week has to take its toll on your toes and ankles , but if anyone can handle it with ease it would be you.


----------



## MiaElisaS

stilly said:


> Titi (yellow) Hot Chicks for Casual Friday...
> View attachment 4088092
> View attachment 4088093
> View attachment 4088094
> View attachment 4088095
> View attachment 4088096
> View attachment 4088097
> View attachment 4088098
> View attachment 4088099
> View attachment 4088100
> View attachment 4088101



You look really great in your Hot Chicks, stilly. I've browsed through several pages and you also have a truly lovely collection of dresses


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, love the beautiful HC in a pop of color for the summer and you paired it beautiful with your outfit! Enjoy your week



Thanks *Birkin*!!! 



Christina2 said:


> Thank you so much for the delightful photos dear. Once again you have shown us all what a totally perfect heel the Hot Chicks are for Spring, Summer (and the whole year)... Are you wearing Hot Chicks more often these days ? You know you should with legs like yours dear .



Thanks *Christina*! I probably wear the Hot Chicks once a week or so but mostly outside of work.



florcom said:


> These Hot Chicks look great in this color with your casual friday outfit and they fit you perfectly. You look so comfortable in them, are you ready for another Hot Chick Week soon? Even though you are used to them an entire week has to take its toll on your toes and ankles , but if anyone can handle it with ease it would be you.



Thanks *florcom*! I'll do another Hot Chicks week this summer. I waiting for the rainy weather to hopefully go away...



MiaElisaS said:


> You look really great in your Hot Chicks, stilly. I've browsed through several pages and you also have a truly lovely collection of dresses



Thanks *MiaElisa*! I do love dresses especially with my CL's...


----------



## stilly

Pigalle Follies 120's to work today...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Pigalle Follies 120's to work today...
> View attachment 4090531
> View attachment 4090532
> View attachment 4090533
> View attachment 4090534
> View attachment 4090535
> View attachment 4090536
> View attachment 4090537
> View attachment 4090538
> View attachment 4090539
> View attachment 4090540


Amazing heels and you look stunning! Have a great evening!


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Pigalle Follies 120's to work today...
> View attachment 4090531
> View attachment 4090532
> View attachment 4090533
> View attachment 4090534
> View attachment 4090535
> View attachment 4090536
> View attachment 4090537
> View attachment 4090538
> View attachment 4090539
> View attachment 4090540



*stilly*, I love this pairing. You look great! I've been longing for these shoes in a 100mm height, but they're so hard to find. Hopefully, they'll turn up secondhand one of these days.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Pigalle Follies 120's to work today...
> View attachment 4090531
> View attachment 4090532
> View attachment 4090533
> View attachment 4090534
> View attachment 4090535
> View attachment 4090536
> View attachment 4090537
> View attachment 4090538
> View attachment 4090539
> View attachment 4090540


Gorgeous as always Stilly. Especially LOVE the silver heels. They really do add a bit of sleek sparkle don't you think ? Can you do me a favor dear ? Can you take a photo looking straight down to see your shoes the way you see them ? That would help me decide if I would like the look of the Pigalle Follies style toebox. My b/
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 f says he can make the heels as high as I need them but I would like to see what the toebox looks like before I buy a pair. Thanks so much.

BTW - Thought you might like to see what 135mm Pigalle Follies would look like.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Amazing heels and you look stunning! Have a great evening!



Thanks *Birkin*!!!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Amazing heels and you look stunning! Have a great evening!



Thanks *Birkin*!!!


----------



## stilly

PurseACold said:


> *stilly*, I love this pairing. You look great! I've been longing for these shoes in a 100mm height, but they're so hard to find. Hopefully, they'll turn up secondhand one of these days.



Thanks *PurseACold*! I actually bought these as preowned last summer but they'd never been worn. I saw these on one of the celebs and had to get them!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Gorgeous as always Stilly. Especially LOVE the silver heels. They really do add a bit of sleek sparkle don't you think ? Can you do me a favor dear ? Can you take a photo looking straight down to see your shoes the way you see them ? That would help me decide if I would like the look of the Pigalle Follies style toebox. My b/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4091513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f says he can make the heels as high as I need them but I would like to see what the toebox looks like before I buy a pair. Thanks so much.
> 
> BTW - Thought you might like to see what 135mm Pigalle Follies would look like.



Thanks *Christina*!
Here are some more overhead pics.
They have the Pigalle toebox which I think is the same as the Hot Chicks so they should look familiar to you.
The silver heel does make them a little unique adding a bit of flash.


----------



## stilly

White Kid So Kates with Blue Gingham Mini and Navy Blazer for Casual Friday today...


----------



## MsYvonne

Oh wow Stilly, you look really wild 
Who isn't jealous of your fabulous legs?


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> White Kid So Kates with Blue Gingham Mini and Navy Blazer for Casual Friday today...
> View attachment 4093866
> View attachment 4093867
> View attachment 4093868
> View attachment 4093869
> View attachment 4093870
> View attachment 4093872
> View attachment 4093873
> View attachment 4093874
> View attachment 4093875
> View attachment 4093876


Fabulous and perfect with your attire! Have a great weekend


----------



## MBB Fan

So lovely. Thank you for those wonderful pictures!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Oh wow Stilly, you look really wild
> Who isn't jealous of your fabulous legs?



Thanks *MsYvonne*!
Its not that wild...even the short skirt is not as short as others I've worn...


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Fabulous and perfect with your attire! Have a great weekend



Thanks so much *Birkin*!
I hope you had a great weekend!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> So lovely. Thank you for those wonderful pictures!



Thanks *MBB*!!!


----------



## stilly

Classic Black Patent Pigalle 120's out in the rain to work this morning...
These are what I'd consider 2nd generation Pigalles...not the oldest original style but not the current version either.
Someday I'll do the evolution of the Pigalle 120 with my many, many pairs of Black Patent Pigalle 120's from many years back to today...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Thanks *MsYvonne*!
> Its not that wild...even the short skirt is not as short as others I've worn...


I love us girls/women to to show as much leg as possible, summer begs for it.
Show your real short ones!


----------



## Christina2

MsYvonne said:


> I love us girls/women to to show as much leg as possible, summer begs for it.
> Show your real short ones!



Couldn't agree more !! Especially in so cal - summer is the time for my "just barely covers my bum" skirts and dresses - lol.


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Couldn't agree more !! Especially in so cal - summer is the time for my "just barely covers my bum" skirts and dresses - lol.



I have a super short little casual skirt I just came across. Maybe this weekend...


----------



## stilly

A not so casual Friday yesterday in the Black & Red Hot Chicks...


----------



## Luv n bags

stilly said:


> A not so casual Friday yesterday in the Black & Red Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 4101827
> View attachment 4101828
> View attachment 4101829
> View attachment 4101830
> View attachment 4101831
> View attachment 4101832
> View attachment 4101833
> View attachment 4101834
> View attachment 4101835
> View attachment 4101836



You’re killin it! Gorgeous!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> A not so casual Friday yesterday in the Black & Red Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 4101827
> View attachment 4101828
> View attachment 4101829
> View attachment 4101830
> View attachment 4101831
> View attachment 4101832
> View attachment 4101833
> View attachment 4101834
> View attachment 4101835
> View attachment 4101836



I think you probably already know what I'm going to say about your latest photos. They are absolutely stunning. You are such a natural in your Hot Chicks. Are you as confident in them as you look ? - you really should wear them more often dear. I think Hot Chicks are some of the best things to ever happen to a woman and I do hope Mr. Louboutin realizes that and brings out more style and colors. I would simply adore a pair with big beautiful bows on the toes and heels or nice long sharp spikes all over them or something in the DeBout style so everyone could appreciate what we go through to wear such magnificent heels - if you know what I mean - lol. What style Hot Chick would you like to see in the future dear ?


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> A not so casual Friday yesterday in the Black & Red Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 4101827
> View attachment 4101828
> View attachment 4101829
> View attachment 4101830
> View attachment 4101831
> View attachment 4101832
> View attachment 4101833
> View attachment 4101834
> View attachment 4101835
> View attachment 4101836


You look so comfortable and confident in these sky high heels. I really enjoy your casual Friday looks, you having amazing style and great legs that you really know hiw to show off. Thanks for posting so many great pictures and your comments are really great.


----------



## betty.lee

stilly said:


> Classic Black Patent Pigalle 120's out in the rain to work this morning...
> These are what I'd consider 2nd generation Pigalles...not the oldest original style but not the current version either.
> Someday I'll do the evolution of the Pigalle 120 with my many, many pairs of Black Patent Pigalle 120's from many years back to today...



i would love that.


----------



## LolasCloset

Hey Stilly, sorry to resurrect a suuuper old post, but I was wondering what the sizing is like on the suede viennanas? My main frame of references are old style pigalles and irizas, but I've read these fit a bit like So Kates (which run a bit too long for me). Any sizing tips would be much appreciated! They're gorgeous on you and I've lusted after a pair for quite a while now!


stilly said:


> Black Suede Viennana 120's for Casual Friday...


----------



## PatsyCline

Stilly, I just wanted to mention what a 'bad' influence you are on my DH. Almost inevitably when you post photos wearing your Hot Chicks, if I have the same pair, come High Heel Tuesday (HHT) they magically appear for me to wear.


----------



## stilly

tigertrixie said:


> You’re killin it! Gorgeous!



Thanks *tiger*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> I think you probably already know what I'm going to say about your latest photos. They are absolutely stunning. You are such a natural in your Hot Chicks. Are you as confident in them as you look ? - you really should wear them more often dear. I think Hot Chicks are some of the best things to ever happen to a woman and I do hope Mr. Louboutin realizes that and brings out more style and colors. I would simply adore a pair with big beautiful bows on the toes and heels or nice long sharp spikes all over them or something in the DeBout style so everyone could appreciate what we go through to wear such magnificent heels - if you know what I mean - lol. What style Hot Chick would you like to see in the future dear ?



Thanks *Christina*! I'll wear my 130mm heels more now with the warm weather. I would love the Hot Chicks with some cute bows or maybe the cut-out instep of the Iriza.  For colors I'd love to see a red or white...or even natural python.


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> You look so comfortable and confident in these sky high heels. I really enjoy your casual Friday looks, you having amazing style and great legs that you really know hiw to show off. Thanks for posting so many great pictures and your comments are really great.



Thanks so much *florcom*. I am getting better at wearing the Hot Chicks. I seem to wear them more on Fridays...maybe because I see them a fun shoe more than a weekday workhorse like my Pigalles and So Kates.


----------



## stilly

betty.lee said:


> i would love that.



Someday I'll do my evolution of the Pigalle thread...hopefully this summer!


----------



## stilly

LolasCloset said:


> Hey Stilly, sorry to resurrect a suuuper old post, but I was wondering what the sizing is like on the suede viennanas? My main frame of references are old style pigalles and irizas, but I've read these fit a bit like So Kates (which run a bit too long for me). Any sizing tips would be much appreciated! They're gorgeous on you and I've lusted after a pair for quite a while now!



The Viennanas fit a little small but similar to the So Kates. If they fit too tight, fastening the snaps on the front straps is impossible. I'd recommend going a half to full size up so the front straps fit properly. I have to dig mine out and wear them. I'm still on the hunt for a pre-owned pair in Black Kid...


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Stilly, I just wanted to mention what a 'bad' influence you are on my DH. Almost inevitably when you post photos wearing your Hot Chicks, if I have the same pair, come High Heel Tuesday (HHT) they magically appear for me to wear.



Oh I know you love wearing your Hot Chicks for you DH...I hope you both enjoy them!


----------



## stilly

Black Calf Lucifer Bow 120's to work today...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Black Calf Lucifer Bow 120's to work today...
> View attachment 4105549
> View attachment 4105550
> View attachment 4105551
> View attachment 4105552
> View attachment 4105553
> View attachment 4105557
> View attachment 4105559
> View attachment 4105560
> View attachment 4105561
> View attachment 4105549
> View attachment 4105550
> View attachment 4105551
> View attachment 4105552
> View attachment 4105553
> View attachment 4105557
> View attachment 4105559
> View attachment 4105560
> View attachment 4105561
> View attachment 4105565



Mmmm - the down shot in those spiked heels is absolutely to die for ! You are one lucky girl to have such a gorgeous pair of heels hon.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> A not so casual Friday yesterday in the Black & Red Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 4101827
> View attachment 4101828
> View attachment 4101829
> View attachment 4101830
> View attachment 4101831
> View attachment 4101832
> View attachment 4101833
> View attachment 4101834
> View attachment 4101835
> View attachment 4101836


Very beautiful!! Have a great day


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Black Calf Lucifer Bow 120's to work today...
> View attachment 4105549
> View attachment 4105550
> View attachment 4105551
> View attachment 4105552
> View attachment 4105553
> View attachment 4105557
> View attachment 4105559
> View attachment 4105560
> View attachment 4105561
> View attachment 4105549
> View attachment 4105550
> View attachment 4105551
> View attachment 4105552
> View attachment 4105553
> View attachment 4105557
> View attachment 4105559
> View attachment 4105560
> View attachment 4105561
> View attachment 4105565


Stunning!! These are from your archive of shoe heaven!! Enjoy your day


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Oh I know you love wearing your Hot Chicks for you DH...I hope you both enjoy them!



Well, it does have one or two benefits... [emoji6]


----------



## Christina2

PatsyCline said:


> Well, it does have one or two benefits... [emoji6]



I know what you mean... Let's say my b/f always shows his appreciation when I'm wearing my Hot Chicks - we'll leave it at that - lol


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Thanks *Christina*! I'll wear my 130mm heels more now with the warm weather. I would love the Hot Chicks with some cute bows or maybe the cut-out instep of the Iriza.  For colors I'd love to see a red or white...or even natural python.


Mmm Hot Chicks with big beautiful bows over the toes and on the side of the heel cups with the instep cut away in the Iriza style - sounds like the perfect pair of heels to me. Are you listening Mr Louboutin ?


----------



## PatsyCline

Christina2 said:


> I know what you mean... Let's say my b/f always shows his appreciation when I'm wearing my Hot Chicks - we'll leave it at that - lol


I always get roses and lots of PDA when I wear my Hot Chicks.  They are DH's favourite model of heels.


----------



## kvjohns614

Stilly, as always your collection is amazing!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Mmmm - the down shot in those spiked heels is absolutely to die for ! You are one lucky girl to have such a gorgeous pair of heels hon.



Thanks *Christina*! This is the first time I've worn these in probably a year. I have to get out my other pair...


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stunning!! These are from your archive of shoe heaven!! Enjoy your day



Thanks so much *Birkin*!
The Lucifers are almost "vintage" at this point...


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Mmm Hot Chicks with big beautiful bows over the toes and on the side of the heel cups with the instep cut away in the Iriza style - sounds like the perfect pair of heels to me. Are you listening Mr Louboutin ?



I sure hope he's listening...maybe we should volunteer to be interns...


----------



## stilly

kvjohns614 said:


> Stilly, as always your collection is amazing!



Thanks *kvjohns*! More to come...


----------



## stilly

White Patent Pigalle Spike 120's to work today...


----------



## kvjohns614

stilly said:


> White Patent Pigalle Spike 120's to work today...
> View attachment 4108048
> View attachment 4108049
> View attachment 4108050
> View attachment 4108051
> View attachment 4108052
> View attachment 4108053
> View attachment 4108054
> View attachment 4108055
> View attachment 4108056
> View attachment 4108057


One of my all time favorite shoes! I don't have the white but I'm obsessed with my red and black ones - I may have to track these babies down now!


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> The Viennanas fit a little small but similar to the So Kates. If they fit too tight, fastening the snaps on the front straps is impossible. I'd recommend going a half to full size up so the front straps fit properly. I have to dig mine out and wear them. I'm still on the hunt for a pre-owned pair in Black Kid...



Thanks, this is super helpful and I suspect you just saved me a lot of money from potentially buying the wrong size!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> White Patent Pigalle Spike 120's to work today...
> View attachment 4108048
> View attachment 4108049
> View attachment 4108050
> View attachment 4108051
> View attachment 4108052
> View attachment 4108053
> View attachment 4108054
> View attachment 4108055
> View attachment 4108056
> View attachment 4108057



Obsessed is a good word for these. I have always wanted a pair but they just never came my way. Any problems with the spikes ? Oh and thank you so much for the toe down shots dear - I love that view !


----------



## stilly

kvjohns614 said:


> One of my all time favorite shoes! I don't have the white but I'm obsessed with my red and black ones - I may have to track these babies down now!



I have a few pairs of these...Black, Framboise, Gray, Pink...I need to wear them more


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Obsessed is a good word for these. I have always wanted a pair but they just never came my way. Any problems with the spikes ? Oh and thank you so much for the toe down shots dear - I love that view !



Thanks *Christina*!
Aside from the usual spiking of myself when I wear them, I've had no problems with any of my CL Spikes.


----------



## stilly

Who would wear Yellow Polkas Dots with Leopard Shoes? That would be me of course...for another Hot Chick Casual Friday yesterday...


----------



## borse2008

stilly said:


> Who would wear Yellow Polkas Dots with Leopard Shoes? That would be me of course...for another Hot Chick Casual Friday yesterday...[emoji2]
> View attachment 4109956
> View attachment 4109957
> View attachment 4109958
> View attachment 4109960
> View attachment 4109961
> View attachment 4109962
> View attachment 4109963
> View attachment 4109964
> View attachment 4109965
> View attachment 4109967


I inspired you then 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PatsyCline

Oh sure! I thought I was safe because I don't own a pair of Leopard Hot Chicks, but DH has assured me he will 'substitute' my Leopard Senoras on HHT.


----------



## annamoon

stilly said:


> Who would wear Yellow Polkas Dots with Leopard Shoes? That would be me of course...for another Hot Chick Casual Friday yesterday...
> 
> Perfect combo Stiily, you look amazing and must turn so many heads when you walk by.


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Who would wear Yellow Polkas Dots with Leopard Shoes? That would be me of course...for another Hot Chick Casual Friday yesterday...


Dear Stilly, with your pretty legs (your thighs show so nice too) you shall make every day casual. I don’t want to be seen next to you with my soon 60 yo legs


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Oh sure! I thought I was safe because I don't own a pair of Leopard Hot Chicks, but DH has assured me he will 'substitute' my Leopard Senoras on HHT.



Oh I love the Leopard Senoras! I'm sure you looked amazing *Patsy*!


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Oh I love the Leopard Senoras! I'm sure you looked amazing *Patsy*!



DH couldn’t wait for HHT. I wore them today.


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Dear Stilly, with your pretty legs (your thighs show so nice too) you shall make every day casual. I don’t want to be seen next to you with my soon 60 yo legs



Thanks so much *MsYvonne*! My legs aren't that young any more either...


----------



## stilly

Black Piggies to work today...


----------



## fashionheelschic

stilly said:


> Black Piggies to work today...
> View attachment 4114421
> View attachment 4114422
> View attachment 4114424
> View attachment 4114425
> View attachment 4114426
> View attachment 4114427
> View attachment 4114428
> View attachment 4114429
> View attachment 4114431
> View attachment 4114432


Gorgeous as always Stilly!


----------



## stilly

somewhereinna said:


> Gorgeous as always Stilly!



Thanks *somewhereinna*! The Piggies are one of my all time favs!


----------



## stilly

Titi (Yellow) Hot Chicks today...great for a beautiful, sunny day!


----------



## betty.lee

I wish you were on Instagram, you’re seriously the only reason I ever really come on here anymore.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Titi (Yellow) Hot Chicks today...great for a beautiful, sunny day!
> View attachment 4116498
> View attachment 4116499
> View attachment 4116500
> View attachment 4116501
> View attachment 4116502
> View attachment 4116503
> View attachment 4116504
> View attachment 4116506
> View attachment 4116507
> View attachment 4116508



Glad to see you back in ( or should I say on ) Hot Chicks. Your legs and feet are made for these heels, Dare I say it - I think the heels are making your legs look more longer and sleeker than ever. Good choice dear. Are you going to grace us all with another week of Hot Chicks soon ? Oh I do hope so !


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> Titi (Yellow) Hot Chicks today...great for a beautiful, sunny day!
> View attachment 4116498
> View attachment 4116499
> View attachment 4116500
> View attachment 4116501
> View attachment 4116502
> View attachment 4116503
> View attachment 4116504
> View attachment 4116506
> View attachment 4116507
> View attachment 4116508


You are making it Hot Chick Friday instead of Casual Friday, maybe it will catch on. Your legs look amazing and you really know how to pull off a short skirt. Thanks again for posting great pictures and commentary.


----------



## PatsyCline

DH agrees![emoji106]He’s starting Hot Chick Friday’s (HCF) for me. 

See what you’ve done! [emoji6]


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Titi (Yellow) Hot Chicks today...great for a beautiful, sunny day!
> View attachment 4116498
> View attachment 4116499
> View attachment 4116500
> View attachment 4116501
> View attachment 4116502
> View attachment 4116503
> View attachment 4116504
> View attachment 4116506
> View attachment 4116507
> View attachment 4116508



Stilly - These yellow Hot Chicks are so fabulous. I've been wearing 165mm Peep Toe Platforms lately so I just HAD to see what a really high Hot Chick would look like. I have to tell you when I saw this pic my heart skipped a beat... Oh how I would LOVE to have a pair of these Super Hot Chick Heels... How about you - would you walk down the street with me in a pair of these 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 deliciously delightfully dangerous heels ?


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Glad to see you back in ( or should I say on ) Hot Chicks. Your legs and feet are made for these heels, Dare I say it - I think the heels are making your legs look more longer and sleeker than ever. Good choice dear. Are you going to grace us all with another week of Hot Chicks soon ? Oh I do hope so !



Thanks *Christina*! Yes I'll do a Hot Chicks week soon especially since I now have 5 pairs...



PatsyCline said:


> DH agrees![emoji106]He’s starting Hot Chick Friday’s (HCF) for me.
> 
> See what you’ve done! [emoji6]



Oh that's wonderful *Patsy*! I do think Hot Chicks are a Fun Friday shoe!



Christina2 said:


> Stilly - These yellow Hot Chicks are so fabulous. I've been wearing 165mm Peep Toe Platforms lately so I just HAD to see what a really high Hot Chick would look like. I have to tell you when I saw this pic my heart skipped a beat... Oh how I would LOVE to have a pair of these Super Hot Chick Heels... How about you - would you walk down the street with me in a pair of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4117239
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deliciously delightfully dangerous heels ?



Wow! Those are super high *Christina*! Without a platform they would really be a challenge!


----------



## stilly

My new, pre-loved Black & White Debout 120's...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> My new, pre-loved Black & White Debout 120's...
> View attachment 4118613
> View attachment 4118614
> View attachment 4118615
> View attachment 4118616
> View attachment 4118617
> View attachment 4118618
> View attachment 4118619
> View attachment 4118620
> View attachment 4118621
> View attachment 4118622


Fabulous heels and always looking stunning in all your heels! Have a great week


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Wow! Those are super high *Christina*! Without a platform they would really be a challenge!



Are you up for the challenge dear ? I know I am !


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> My new, pre-loved Black & White Debout 120's...
> View attachment 4118613
> View attachment 4118614
> View attachment 4118615
> View attachment 4118616
> View attachment 4118617
> View attachment 4118618
> View attachment 4118619
> View attachment 4118620
> View attachment 4118621
> View attachment 4118622



These are stunning, as usual, Stilly. You really do know how to show off a pair of pointy heels ! Can I ask you for a couple of toe down shots dear ? Those really are my favorite because they really show what it would be like to wear such gorgeous heels. Thank you.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Wow! Those are super high *Christina*! Without a platform they would really be a challenge!


 BTW - My dear boyfriend bought me the high peep toe platforms in black patent. I put a photo in the same thread as the red patent ones if you would like to see how they look on.


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Oh that's wonderful *Patsy*! I do think Hot Chicks are a Fun Friday shoe!


They're going to be made even better. DH found me a pair of Leopard Hot Chicks. I don't know where he found them, as I have been watching eBay and some other fashion sites for a pair, to no avail.

He got the soles re-furbished, so they look brand new. I'm breaking them in by wearing them each evening this week, so I can debut them on Friday at work.


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Thanks *Christina*! Yes I'll do a Hot Chicks week soon especially since I now have 5 pairs...



NO! NO! NO! 

If you do a Hot Chicks week, DH will want me to do one also! 

Big [emoji107][emoji107] to that idea. It was bad enough last time , and I only did 4 days.


----------



## MBB Fan

stilly said:


> My new, pre-loved Black & White Debout 120's...


Wow so lovely!
If I may ask it would be very nice to see some shots from behind.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Fabulous heels and always looking stunning in all your heels! Have a great week



Thanks so much *Birkin*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Are you up for the challenge dear ? I know I am !



I'm up for the challenge *Christina*! Now only if we could find someone to make us such heels...


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> These are stunning, as usual, Stilly. You really do know how to show off a pair of pointy heels ! Can I ask you for a couple of toe down shots dear ? Those really are my favorite because they really show what it would be like to wear such gorgeous heels. Thank you.



I'm a little late getting to these *Christina* but Debout 120's down shots...


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> BTW - My dear boyfriend bought me the high peep toe platforms in black patent. I put a photo in the same thread as the red patent ones if you would like to see how they look on.



Where did he find these *Christina*! They're amazing!!! 



PatsyCline said:


> They're going to be made even better. DH found me a pair of Leopard Hot Chicks. I don't know where he found them, as I have been watching eBay and some other fashion sites for a pair, to no avail.
> 
> He got the soles re-furbished, so they look brand new. I'm breaking them in by wearing them each evening this week, so I can debut them on Friday at work.



Wow that's amazing *Patsy*! My boyfriend finally found me a pair of the Leopards this past  Christmas but they're almost impossible to find. Mine came all the way from Europe. I hope you enjoy them!



PatsyCline said:


> NO! NO! NO!
> 
> If you do a Hot Chicks week, DH will want me to do one also!
> 
> Big [emoji107][emoji107] to that idea. It was bad enough last time , and I only did 4 days.



Its so hot here I won't be doing it for a while... You'e not up for 5 straight days of 130mm heels?


----------



## stilly

Its been so sweltering hot here lately this has become my standard off-duty uniform...denim shorts, a light top and white patent So Kates...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Its been so sweltering hot here lately this has become my standard off-duty uniform...denim shorts, a light top and white patent So Kates...
> View attachment 4121473
> View attachment 4121475
> View attachment 4121476
> View attachment 4121477
> View attachment 4121478
> View attachment 4121479
> View attachment 4121480
> View attachment 4121481
> View attachment 4121482
> View attachment 4121483


Gorgeous! Stay cool in the hot weather! Happy 4th of Juy


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Its so hot here I won't be doing it for a while... You'e not up for 5 straight days of 130mm heels?



Whether I’m up for it or not isn’t the issue, it’s whether DH wants me to. 

I simply get the same statement “If Stilly can do it, you can do it.” I get bribed with daily foot massages and extra TLC, so if you’re going to do it, I’ll go along. 

As my mom told me the first time DH wanted me to buy a pair of Hot Chicks “If you don’t make him happy, he’ll get happy with someone else.”

What the heck, with HHT & HCFs, it’s only an extra 3 days...


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Wow that's amazing *Patsy*! My boyfriend finally found me a pair of the Leopards this past  Christmas but they're almost impossible to find. Mine came all the way from Europe. I hope you enjoy them!



I screamed so loud when DH gave them to me, he thought I was going to break a window. 

I’ve been wearing them each evening, just to break them in, so I can wear them on HCF.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Where did he find these *Christina*! They're amazing!!!


I don't mind telling you Stilly - you are such a high heeled trooper to wear such gorgeous heels all day... and thank you so much for the photos.... definitely some of your best yet !


----------



## Christina2

PatsyCline said:


> I screamed so loud when DH gave them to me, he thought I was going to break a window.
> 
> I’ve been wearing them each evening, just to break them in, so I can wear them on HCF.


Are you going to continue to just tease us or can we expect some model photos ?


----------



## PatsyCline

Christina2 said:


> Are you going to continue to just tease us or can we expect some model photos ?



Sorry, I’ve never been able to figure out how to focus my camera without me being behind it. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> Its been so sweltering hot here lately this has become my standard off-duty uniform...denim shorts, a light top and white patent So Kates...
> View attachment 4121473
> View attachment 4121475
> View attachment 4121476
> View attachment 4121477
> View attachment 4121478
> View attachment 4121479
> View attachment 4121480
> View attachment 4121481
> View attachment 4121482
> View attachment 4121483


These white So Kate look so good with your little shorts outfit. Maybe this will catch on like Hot Chick Friday.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Gorgeous! Stay cool in the hot weather! Happy 4th of Juy



Thanks *Birkin*! Hope you had a great 4th!!!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Whether I’m up for it or not isn’t the issue, it’s whether DH wants me to.
> 
> I simply get the same statement “If Stilly can do it, you can do it.” I get bribed with daily foot massages and extra TLC, so if you’re going to do it, I’ll go along.
> 
> As my mom told me the first time DH wanted me to buy a pair of Hot Chicks “If you don’t make him happy, he’ll get happy with someone else.”
> 
> What the heck, with HHT & HCFs, it’s only an extra 3 days...



Wow...I didn't know I had that influence on your DH.
Maybe I'll stick to the once a week for the Hot Chicks...


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> I don't mind telling you Stilly - you are such a high heeled trooper to wear such gorgeous heels all day... and thank you so much for the photos.... definitely some of your best yet !



Thanks *Christina*! More to come...


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> These white So Kate look so good with your little shorts outfit. Maybe this will catch on like Hot Chick Friday.



Thanks *florom*! I never thought of wearing the denim short shorts with Hot Chicks...maybe the peep toe Hot Waves would be better given the hot weather..


----------



## PatsyCline

Christina2 said:


> Are you going to continue to just tease us or can we expect some model photos





stilly said:


> Wow...I didn't know I had that influence on your DH.
> Maybe I'll stick to the once a week for the Hot Chicks...



DH will use any excuse to get me to wear heels, the higher the better. I made the mistake of telling him that if he could find someone who wears Hot Chicks as often as he wants me to, I would.

Thus, hoisted up by my own words, when you wear them, he points it out to me, and since I told him I would, I do.

Besides, it makes him happy, and the benefits outweigh the negatives...


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Wow so lovely!
> If I may ask it would be very nice to see some shots from behind.



Sorry for the delay *MBB*!
Here are some back shots of the Black & White Debout 120's...


----------



## stilly

Black Hot Chicks for Casual Friday yesterday...out for lunch with a friend and then a little shopping...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Black Hot Chicks for Casual Friday yesterday...out for lunch with a friend and then a little shopping...


That's it Stilly 
Does your friend dress like you, including heels?


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Black Hot Chicks for Casual Friday yesterday...out for lunch with a friend and then a little shopping...
> View attachment 4124426
> View attachment 4124427
> View attachment 4124428
> View attachment 4124429
> View attachment 4124430
> View attachment 4124431
> View attachment 4124432
> View attachment 4124433
> View attachment 4124434
> View attachment 4124435


Beautiful HC and looking stunning on you! Happy weekend


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> That's it Stilly
> Does your friend dress like you, including heels?



She does. She had on a nice pair of high heel Casadei sandals which I love!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful HC and looking stunning on you! Happy weekend



Thanks so much *Birkin*!
I hope you had a great weekend!


----------



## yoshikitty

Very beautiful, Stilly  
Since you wear CL almost every day,  do you mind telling me if you sole protect your heels?


----------



## stilly

yoshikitty said:


> Very beautiful, Stilly
> Since you wear CL almost every day,  do you mind telling me if you sole protect your heels?



Thanks *yoshikitty*! I used to cover all my red soles with gaffers tape (available from Amazon) and I've also used some of the commercially available products like Protect Your Pumps or Sole Bottoms. Those products look a bit better than the gaffers tape but they're a bit expensive. I've lately decided to not protect the red soles at all, wear them out and then mail them off to Santana Creative for red rubber soles and rubber heel tips which is a much better long term solution.


----------



## stilly

White Mosaic So Kates to work today with a white dress...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Its been so sweltering hot here lately this has become my standard off-duty uniform...denim shorts, a light top and white patent So Kates...
> View attachment 4121473
> View attachment 4121475
> View attachment 4121476
> View attachment 4121477
> View attachment 4121478
> View attachment 4121479
> View attachment 4121480
> View attachment 4121481
> View attachment 4121482
> View attachment 4121483


Can’t resist when you wear denim mini, and Debout as well!
Can’t wait to see your next casual outfit


----------



## yoshikitty

stilly said:


> Thanks *yoshikitty*! I used to cover all my red soles with gaffers tape (available from Amazon) and I've also used some of the commercially available products like Protect Your Pumps or Sole Bottoms. Those products look a bit better than the gaffers tape but they're a bit expensive. I've lately decided to not protect the red soles at all, wear them out and then mail them off to Santana Creative for red rubber soles and rubber heel tips which is a much better long term solution.



Thanks a lot for answering.  
Actually I was not sure if I should sole protect my shoes or not. 
After knowing that you don't use them anymore, I feel better and decided not to sole protect mine.  
Thank you!


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Can’t resist when you wear denim mini, and Debout as well!
> Can’t wait to see your next casual outfit



Thanks *nidaodi*! More to come...


----------



## stilly

yoshikitty said:


> Thanks a lot for answering.
> Actually I was not sure if I should sole protect my shoes or not.
> After knowing that you don't use them anymore, I feel better and decided not to sole protect mine.
> Thank you!



Happy to help *yoshikitty*!
Enjoy your CL's!


----------



## stilly

First outing of the summer for my Black Patent Allenissima 130's to dinner last night...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> White Mosaic So Kates to work today with a white dress...
> View attachment 4127952
> View attachment 4127953
> View attachment 4127954
> View attachment 4127955
> View attachment 4127956
> View attachment 4127957
> View attachment 4127958
> View attachment 4127959
> View attachment 4127960
> View attachment 4127961



Of course your legs and heels look terrific as always love but this time I think the dress is the star. I just LOVE the girly type dresses. Peasant sleeves, pleated bust, peplum tops, pencil skirts, lace, ribbons, oversize bows, all of it. Yum-my !!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Of course your legs and heels look terrific as always love but this time I think the dress is the star. I just LOVE the girly type dresses. Peasant sleeves, pleated bust, peplum tops, pencil skirts, lace, ribbons, oversize bows, all of it. Yum-my !!



Thanks *Christina*! I love these little summer dresses. I have a few more that I bought in the spring that I'll be wearing soon...


----------



## mal

stilly said:


> First outing of the summer for my Black Patent Allenissima 130's to dinner last night...
> View attachment 4130180
> View attachment 4130182
> View attachment 4130184
> View attachment 4130194
> View attachment 4130195
> View attachment 4130196
> View attachment 4130197
> View attachment 4130198
> View attachment 4130203
> View attachment 4130210


----------



## Luv n bags

stilly said:


> First outing of the summer for my Black Patent Allenissima 130's to dinner last night...
> View attachment 4130180
> View attachment 4130182
> View attachment 4130184
> View attachment 4130194
> View attachment 4130195
> View attachment 4130196
> View attachment 4130197
> View attachment 4130198
> View attachment 4130203
> View attachment 4130210



Wow! These sling backs are so sexy!


----------



## dmhkma

stilly said:


> I've lately decided to not protect the red soles at all, wear them out and then mail them off to Santana Creative for red rubber soles and rubber heel tips which is a much better long term solution.


Would you mind to please me (us) from time to time with photos where you can also see the soles?


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> White Mosaic So Kates to work today with a white dress...
> View attachment 4127952
> View attachment 4127953
> View attachment 4127954
> View attachment 4127955
> View attachment 4127956
> View attachment 4127957
> View attachment 4127958
> View attachment 4127959
> View attachment 4127960
> View attachment 4127961


Love the print on your SK, looks amazing with your dress


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> First outing of the summer for my Black Patent Allenissima 130's to dinner last night...
> View attachment 4130180
> View attachment 4130182
> View attachment 4130184
> View attachment 4130194
> View attachment 4130195
> View attachment 4130196
> View attachment 4130197
> View attachment 4130198
> View attachment 4130203
> View attachment 4130210


Very beautiful! Have a great weekend


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Very beautiful! Have a great weekend



Thanks *Birkin*! Hope you have a great weekend too!


----------



## stilly

tigertrixie said:


> Wow! These sling backs are so sexy!



Thanks *tiger*! I do love slingbacks!


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, Pink Pigalle Follies 120's with a pink floral dress...


----------



## annamoon

stilly said:


> First outing of the summer for my Black Patent Allenissima 130's to dinner last night...
> They are one of the classiest shoes you wear and suit you so well


----------



## Jamesthompson

Gorgeous pictures Stilly. So smart !
The pink Pigelle Follies somehow look very similar to So Kate .


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Pink Pigalle Follies 120's with a pink floral dress...
> View attachment 4133099
> View attachment 4133100
> View attachment 4133101
> View attachment 4133102
> View attachment 4133103
> View attachment 4133104
> View attachment 4133105
> View attachment 4133106
> View attachment 4133107
> View attachment 4133108



Gorgeous! Black and pink is such an underrated color combo!


----------



## label24

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Pink Pigalle Follies 120's with a pink floral dress...
> View attachment 4133099
> View attachment 4133100
> View attachment 4133101
> View attachment 4133102
> View attachment 4133103
> View attachment 4133104
> View attachment 4133105
> View attachment 4133106
> View attachment 4133107
> View attachment 4133108



I’m still looking for a pair on this colour!


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Pink Pigalle Follies 120's with a pink floral dress...
> View attachment 4133099
> View attachment 4133100
> View attachment 4133101
> View attachment 4133102
> View attachment 4133103
> View attachment 4133104
> View attachment 4133105
> View attachment 4133106
> View attachment 4133107
> View attachment 4133108



Love the outfit! [emoji106]


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Black Hot Chicks for Casual Friday yesterday...out for lunch with a friend and then a little shopping...[emoji2]
> View attachment 4124426
> View attachment 4124427
> View attachment 4124428
> View attachment 4124429
> View attachment 4124430
> View attachment 4124431
> View attachment 4124432
> View attachment 4124433
> View attachment 4124434
> View attachment 4124435


Gorgeous


----------



## stilly

Jamesthompson said:


> Gorgeous pictures Stilly. So smart !
> The pink Pigelle Follies somehow look very similar to So Kate .



Thanks *James*!
Except for most of the followers of this forum, your average person wouldn't be able to tell the difference between the So Kates and the Pigalles Folies. The toe is the only real difference with the Follies having a slightly shorter toe box similar to the older style Pigalles. I did a comparison many many posts ago...


----------



## stilly

PurseACold said:


> Gorgeous! Black and pink is such an underrated color combo!



Thanks *PurseACold*!
I do love the Pinks...


----------



## stilly

label24 said:


> I’m still looking for a pair on this colour!



The color is Rose. I bought these directly off the CL website a few years ago.
It a true pink. I'm still hunting for a pair of older style Pigalles in this same pink.


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Love the outfit! [emoji106]



Thanks so much *Patsy*!!!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Gorgeous



Thanks *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## stilly

Given the heat wave we've been having here on the East Coast of the US, I thought these were appropriate for a work dinner last night...Black Patent Hot Wave 130's...


----------



## PatsyCline

Simply stunning! I know what I’m going to be wearing tomorrow.


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Simply stunning! I know what I’m going to be wearing tomorrow.



Thanks *Patsy*! Hope you enjoyed wearing yours...


----------



## stilly

Nude Kid Pigalle 120's to work today...


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Thanks *Patsy*! Hope you enjoyed wearing yours...



Yes I did. And DH loved them. [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Given the heat wave we've been having here on the East Coast of the US, I thought these were appropriate for a work dinner last night...Black Patent Hot Wave 130's...
> View attachment 4135819
> View attachment 4135820
> View attachment 4135821
> View attachment 4135822
> View attachment 4135823
> View attachment 4135824
> View attachment 4135825
> View attachment 4135826
> View attachment 4135827
> View attachment 4135828


Hot waves are gorgeous!
Can’t wait to see your Debout/Unbout and Iriza again...


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Hot waves are gorgeous!
> Can’t wait to see your Debout/Unbout and Iriza again...



Thanks *nidaodi*!!!
More Debouts and Irizas to come...


----------



## stilly

White Patent Lady Peeps for Casual Friday yesterday...


----------



## PatsyCline

Super chic outfit!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Pink Pigalle Follies 120's with a pink floral dress...
> View attachment 4133099
> View attachment 4133100
> View attachment 4133101
> View attachment 4133102
> View attachment 4133103
> View attachment 4133104
> View attachment 4133105
> View attachment 4133106
> View attachment 4133107
> View attachment 4133108


Love this combo! Perfection!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> White Patent Lady Peeps for Casual Friday yesterday...
> View attachment 4139605
> View attachment 4139606
> View attachment 4139608
> View attachment 4139611
> View attachment 4139612
> View attachment 4139613
> View attachment 4139616
> View attachment 4139617
> View attachment 4139618
> View attachment 4139619


Gorgeous!! Love how you style your Louboutin! Have a great weekend


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Super chic outfit!



Thanks *Patsy*!!!



BirkinLover77 said:


> Love this combo! Perfection!!



Thanks *Birkin*!
I always love pink...



BirkinLover77 said:


> Gorgeous!! Love how you style your Louboutin! Have a great weekend



Thanks so much *Birkin*!
Hope you had a great weekend!


----------



## stilly

My boyfriend surprised me with these on Friday so I had to wear them out to dinner. When you wear a pair of shoes this wild you have to keep the dress simple.  So here are my new Debouts with a plain white dress...


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> My boyfriend surprised me with these on Friday so I had to wear them out to dinner. When you wear a pair of shoes this wild you have to keep the dress simple.  So here are my new Debouts with a plain white dress...
> View attachment 4142165
> View attachment 4142166
> View attachment 4142167
> View attachment 4142168
> View attachment 4142169
> View attachment 4142170
> View attachment 4142171
> View attachment 4142172
> View attachment 4142174
> View attachment 4142175


Those are cool they look like a Christmas ornament


----------



## kvjohns614

stilly said:


> My boyfriend surprised me with these on Friday so I had to wear them out to dinner. When you wear a pair of shoes this wild you have to keep the dress simple.  So here are my new Debouts with a plain white dress...
> View attachment 4142165
> View attachment 4142166
> View attachment 4142167
> View attachment 4142168
> View attachment 4142169
> View attachment 4142170
> View attachment 4142171
> View attachment 4142172
> View attachment 4142174
> View attachment 4142175


How fun!


----------



## PatsyCline

I always tease DH when he buys me heels, that he's not buying them for me, but for him to see me wear them!


----------



## LavenderIce

Those Debouts are fun *stilly*!


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> My boyfriend surprised me with these on Friday so I had to wear them out to dinner. When you wear a pair of shoes this wild you have to keep the dress simple.  So here are my new Debouts with a plain white dress...
> View attachment 4142165
> View attachment 4142166
> View attachment 4142167
> View attachment 4142168
> View attachment 4142169
> View attachment 4142170
> View attachment 4142171
> View attachment 4142172
> View attachment 4142174
> View attachment 4142175


Really love this pair, totally irresistible


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> My boyfriend surprised me with these on Friday so I had to wear them out to dinner. When you wear a pair of shoes this wild you have to keep the dress simple.  So here are my new Debouts with a plain white dress...
> View attachment 4142165
> View attachment 4142166
> View attachment 4142167
> View attachment 4142168
> View attachment 4142169
> View attachment 4142170
> View attachment 4142171
> View attachment 4142172
> View attachment 4142174
> View attachment 4142175



I have no words love. Those heels are simply magnificent and you wear them to perfection. I can imagine with such a fun design you got endless comments/compliments ? I bet you also spent a lot of time looking down at your fabulous heels, didn't you dear ?
I must admit I'm agree with Patsy - I think my boyfriend also buys me heels to see me in them which is OK with me because that's one of the main reasons I wear them - to please the man that loves me so much he would buy me such magnificent heels. He loves them, I love them, what could be better ?


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> My boyfriend surprised me with these on Friday so I had to wear them out to dinner. When you wear a pair of shoes this wild you have to keep the dress simple.  So here are my new Debouts with a plain white dress...
> View attachment 4142165
> View attachment 4142166
> View attachment 4142167
> View attachment 4142168
> View attachment 4142169
> View attachment 4142170
> View attachment 4142171
> View attachment 4142172
> View attachment 4142174
> View attachment 4142175


BTW - Can I ask a favor dear. My b/f saw your debout pics. He's asking me if I have ever seen or worn a style that shows the toes like that with a 130mm or higher (nothing is too high for him - lol) heel. Do you have a pair of heels like that or have you ever seen a pair of heels like that for sale hon ? As you can imagine I always like to make me and him happy - lol.


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> Those are cool they look like a Christmas ornament



Thanks* florcom*! They do look a little like a Christmas ornament...especially the striped heel...


----------



## stilly

kvjohns614 said:


> How fun!



They are a bit fun...


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> I always tease DH when he buys me heels, that he's not buying them for me, but for him to see me wear them!



So true *Patsy*! Its a win-win!!!


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> Those Debouts are fun *stilly*!



Thanks so much *Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Really love this pair, totally irresistible



Thanks *nidaodi*! I know you love the Debouts. UnBouts to come...


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> I have no words love. Those heels are simply magnificent and you wear them to perfection. I can imagine with such a fun design you got endless comments/compliments ? I bet you also spent a lot of time looking down at your fabulous heels, didn't you dear ?
> I must admit I'm agree with Patsy - I think my boyfriend also buys me heels to see me in them which is OK with me because that's one of the main reasons I wear them - to please the man that loves me so much he would buy me such magnificent heels. He loves them, I love them, what could be better ?



Thanks so much *Christina*!
Yes I did get a lot of long looks and some compliments. You can't wear a shoe like this and not expect some lookers.
Alas this style was not available with the 130mm heel.
I haven't seen any of the transparent styles past or present with the 130mm heel.
They are featuring transparent styles in the current CL releases though.


----------



## stilly

Leopard Hot Chicks to work today. It was interesting trying to run in these in a pouring rain...


----------



## PatsyCline

You’re a lot braver than I am, to try walking, much less running in the rain, in heels.


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> Leopard Hot Chicks to work today. It was interesting trying to run in these in a pouring rain...
> View attachment 4144113
> View attachment 4144114
> View attachment 4144120
> View attachment 4144122
> View attachment 4144123
> View attachment 4144124
> View attachment 4144125
> View attachment 4144126
> View attachment 4144127
> View attachment 4144128


This is my favorite color in the Hot Chicks, they look great with your outfit. You definitely are brave running in these sky highs heels and in the rain, do be careful you could easily end up in the ER with a broken ankle.


----------



## baldjohn

Wonderful Stilly you could run in them.  You must have very strong ankles!

How where your feet after a day in them, as guess still being broken in?


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> This is my favorite color in the Hot Chicks, they look great with your outfit. You definitely are brave running in these sky highs heels and in the rain, do be careful you could easily end up in the ER with a broken ankle.



Thanks *florcom*! It wasn't much of a run...more of a fast walk or shuffle.


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> You’re a lot braver than I am, to try walking, much less running in the rain, in heels.



I wasn't planning on the rain...but the Leopards soldiered thru...


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Wonderful Stilly you could run in them.  You must have very strong ankles!
> 
> How where your feet after a day in them, as guess still being broken in?



Thanks *john*! It was more a really quick walk than a run. I worry about breaking a heel if I actually ran.
My feet and ankles were a little tired but they recovered...


----------



## stilly

Red So Kates for Casual Friday today...


----------



## PatsyCline

Tre chic!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Leopard Hot Chicks to work today. It was interesting trying to run in these in a pouring rain...
> View attachment 4144113
> View attachment 4144114
> View attachment 4144120
> View attachment 4144122
> View attachment 4144123
> View attachment 4144124
> View attachment 4144125
> View attachment 4144126
> View attachment 4144127
> View attachment 4144128


Gorgeous! I would have taken my time in the rain no running in these beautiful pumps looks amazing on you! Happy weekend


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> Thanks *john*! It was more a really quick walk than a run. I worry about breaking a heel if I actually ran.
> My feet and ankles were a little tired but they recovered...


Since you wear high heels every day do you ever have a day your feet protest and you can't wear high heels that day? I would imagine even though you are used to it and love wearing them after a long day busy day with a lot of walking your feet would protest about wearing them again the next day.


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> I wasn't planning on the rain...but the Leopards soldiered thru...



I keep a cheaper pair of heels at the office, in case I have to walk in the rain. Plus I have my emergency flats in my purse if the rain comes while I’m out.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Leopard Hot Chicks to work today. It was interesting trying to run in these in a pouring rain...
> View attachment 4144113
> View attachment 4144114
> View attachment 4144120
> View attachment 4144122
> View attachment 4144123
> View attachment 4144124
> View attachment 4144125
> View attachment 4144126
> View attachment 4144127
> View attachment 4144128


I have so much fun reading your posts love. First you show those magnificent clear pointies that your dear boyfriend bought for you and now you are saying you rain in hot chicks in the rain? Oh my that must have been so challenging / dangerous / delicious !! Oh how I wish I could have been running right alongside my hot chicks heels sister !! Take care of yourself and be careful in those sky high heels - you are so precious to all of us !


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Tre chic!



Thanks *Patsy*!!!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Gorgeous! I would have taken my time in the rain no running in these beautiful pumps looks amazing on you! Happy weekend



Thanks *Birkin*!
The running was a little exaggerated but I did do a quick walk/shuffle to stay dry.


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> I keep a cheaper pair of heels at the office, in case I have to walk in the rain. Plus I have my emergency flats in my purse if the rain comes while I’m out.



I do that too *Patsy*. I actually keep my old pair of Black Patent Pigalle 120's in my bag.
In this case though, I decided to rough it in the Hot Chicks.


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> I have so much fun reading your posts love. First you show those magnificent clear pointies that your dear boyfriend bought for you and now you are saying you rain in hot chicks in the rain? Oh my that must have been so challenging / dangerous / delicious !! Oh how I wish I could have been running right alongside my hot chicks heels sister !! Take care of yourself and be careful in those sky high heels - you are so precious to all of us !



Thanks *Christina*!
As I've told the others, it was a bit of jog/quick walk/shuffle more than an all out run.
I'm more worried about breaking a heel more than injuring myself if I run.
All went well though...


----------



## stilly

Red Suede UnBout 120's to work today. I bought these used but in nice condition...


----------



## stilly

I bought this older pair of pre-owned CL sandals and wore them over the weekend running errands to try them out. The heel is super high and somewhat unstable compared to my Hot Chicks, etc. though. I wobbled around in them like a teenage girl wearing her first pair of heels!  You would think I had never worn heels before! I still like them though and wearing them is yet another challenge...


----------



## PatsyCline

CLs and shorts, a new fashion trend?

You’re giving my DH ideas!


----------



## MsYvonne

PatsyCline said:


> CLs and shorts, a new fashion trend?
> 
> You’re giving my DH ideas!


Naughty Stilly can wear anything in what ever combination
She even make me think about shorts.


----------



## LavenderIce

What a great summer outfit *stilly*!  The cobra Balota really works well with it.


----------



## nidaodi

Unbout is gorgeous!! Love the mini denim outfit, but the sandals might be too high..


----------



## borse2008

Yes they are definitely too high. Please wear more flats ! Hahaha


----------



## label24

stilly said:


> I bought this older pair of pre-owned CL sandals and wore them over the weekend running errands to try them out. The heel is super high and somewhat unstable compared to my Hot Chicks, etc. though. I wobbled around in them like a teenage girl wearing her first pair of heels!  You would think I had never worn heels before! I still like them though and wearing them is yet another challenge...
> View attachment 4149978
> View attachment 4149979
> View attachment 4149980
> View attachment 4149981
> View attachment 4149982
> View attachment 4149983
> View attachment 4149984
> View attachment 4149985
> View attachment 4149987
> View attachment 4149988



I sooooo in love of your balotas 150mm[emoji173]️[emoji151][emoji173]️


----------



## label24

borse2008 said:


> Yes they are definitely too high. Please wear more flats ! Hahaha



Nooooooooo!!!!! The flats are so ugly[emoji33][emoji33][emoji846][emoji33] hehehe


----------



## borse2008

I was being sarcastic x





label24 said:


> Nooooooooo!!!!! The flats are so ugly[emoji33][emoji33][emoji846][emoji33] hehehe


----------



## Ms.parker123

I LOVE a tall heel, so I am loving the Balotas. I am surprise you had a little challenge walking in them considering your history with 120+ and the platform on the heel. 
Oddly I still find myself more comfortable in a good 150/160 heel with a platform compared to my 120's like the So Kates.
Nonetheless, they look amazing!


----------



## Princessvalenti

stilly said:


> Black Piggies to work today...[emoji2]
> View attachment 4114421
> View attachment 4114422
> View attachment 4114424
> View attachment 4114425
> View attachment 4114426
> View attachment 4114427
> View attachment 4114428
> View attachment 4114429
> View attachment 4114431
> View attachment 4114432


These are the original 120mm pigalles pre 2011? The sexy ones


----------



## Princessvalenti

stilly said:


> I bought this older pair of pre-owned CL sandals and wore them over the weekend running errands to try them out. The heel is super high and somewhat unstable compared to my Hot Chicks, etc. though. I wobbled around in them like a teenage girl wearing her first pair of heels!  You would think I had never worn heels before! I still like them though and wearing them is yet another challenge...
> View attachment 4149978
> View attachment 4149979
> View attachment 4149980
> View attachment 4149981
> View attachment 4149982
> View attachment 4149983
> View attachment 4149984
> View attachment 4149985
> View attachment 4149987
> View attachment 4149988


What is the heel height?


----------



## PatsyCline

Princessvalenti said:


> What is the heel height?



I believe they’re 150mm heel with a 30mm platform.


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> CLs and shorts, a new fashion trend?
> 
> You’re giving my DH ideas!



I've seen it posted by many of the fashion bloggers so I don't think I'm forging new ground here but I do like the look for summer!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Naughty Stilly can wear anything in what ever combination
> She even make me think about shorts.



Thanks *MsYvonne*!
I do like to mix it up a bit...


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> What a great summer outfit *stilly*!  The cobra Balota really works well with it.



Thanks *Lav*!


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Unbout is gorgeous!! Love the mini denim outfit, but the sandals might be too high..



Thanks *nidaodi*!
I love the height of these sandals...I just need to get used to them...


----------



## stilly

label24 said:


> I sooooo in love of your balotas 150mm[emoji173]️[emoji151][emoji173]️



Thanks *label*! They were a nice pre-owned find!


----------



## stilly

borse2008 said:


> I was being sarcastic x



I was hoping so...


----------



## stilly

Ms.parker123 said:


> I LOVE a tall heel, so I am loving the Balotas. I am surprise you had a little challenge walking in them considering your history with 120+ and the platform on the heel.
> Oddly I still find myself more comfortable in a good 150/160 heel with a platform compared to my 120's like the So Kates.
> Nonetheless, they look amazing!



I love the tall heel as well *Ms.parker*!
I think its just the combination of the tall heel and small platform though I don't have any issues wearing Lady Peeps.
I think I just need to get used to them...


----------



## stilly

Princessvalenti said:


> What is the heel height?



150mm...similar to the Lady Peeps...


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> I believe they’re 150mm heel with a 30mm platform.



Correct. I love that you all knew the name of them (Cobra Balota 150's). They didn't come with the box and frankly I couldn't think of the name. I learn something every day...


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Correct. I love that you all knew the name of them (Cobra Balota 150's). They didn't come with the box and frankly I couldn't think of the name. I learn something every day...


DH asked me last night if I had a pair.  I didn't, and even though they came out in 2011, before we started dating, somehow that was my fault for not having a pair.

So I was told to find a pair.  And amazingly I did.  Brand new, according to the ad. Should arrive tomorrow.  Not the same colour as yours though.

See, I told you were a 'terrible' influence on my DH. Shame on you.


----------



## stilly

Black Jazz Crosspiga 120's to work today...


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> DH asked me last night if I had a pair.  I didn't, and even though they came out in 2011, before we started dating, somehow that was my fault for not having a pair.
> 
> So I was told to find a pair.  And amazingly I did.  Brand new, according to the ad. Should arrive tomorrow.  Not the same colour as yours though.
> 
> See, I told you were a 'terrible' influence on my DH. Shame on you.



I thought they went back a few years.
You could always use another pair of sandals for summer *Patsy*...why not?


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Black Jazz Crosspiga 120's to work today...
> View attachment 4151804
> View attachment 4151805
> View attachment 4151806
> View attachment 4151807
> View attachment 4151808
> View attachment 4151809
> View attachment 4151810
> View attachment 4151811
> View attachment 4151812
> View attachment 4151813


Crosspiga is classic and beautiful! Would love to see it more often on you


----------



## label24

Princessvalenti said:


> What is the heel height?



150mm with 10mm of covered platform and 30mm in expose platform


----------



## borse2008

Definitely one of the top 5 pairs. 





stilly said:


> Black Jazz Crosspiga 120's to work today...
> View attachment 4151804
> View attachment 4151805
> View attachment 4151806
> View attachment 4151807
> View attachment 4151808
> View attachment 4151809
> View attachment 4151810
> View attachment 4151811
> View attachment 4151812
> View attachment 4151813


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> I thought they went back a few years.
> You could always use another pair of sandals for summer *Patsy*...why not?


I have to protest at least once, that way I have _*tried *_to talk DH out of 'making' me buy them.


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Crosspiga is classic and beautiful! Would love to see it more often on you



Thanks *nidaodi*! More to come...


----------



## stilly

borse2008 said:


> Definitely one of the top 5 pairs.



Thanks *borse*!!!


----------



## stilly

Another Hot Chick Casual Friday yesterday...in black & white...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Another Hot Chick Casual Friday yesterday...in black & white...


Very pretty!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Very pretty!



Thanks *MsYvonne*!!!


----------



## stilly

Epidor (Yellow) Iriza 120's to brunch last Sunday...


----------



## PatsyCline

Wow! That's almost the same colour as the Tangerine Scream on the Ford Focus STs.


----------



## stilly

And my Gray Kid Impera 120's to work yesterday...


----------



## MBB Fan

stilly said:


> Epidor (Yellow) Iriza 120's to brunch last Sunday...


Wow, so lovely! And thank you for my preferred shots.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Another Hot Chick Casual Friday yesterday...in black & white...
> View attachment 4153268
> View attachment 4153269
> View attachment 4153270
> View attachment 4153271
> View attachment 4153272
> View attachment 4153273
> View attachment 4153274
> View attachment 4153275
> View attachment 4153276
> View attachment 4153277


Stunning and so beautiful in SK! Have an amazing day


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> And my Gray Kid Impera 120's to work yesterday...
> View attachment 4156339
> View attachment 4156340
> View attachment 4156341
> View attachment 4156342
> View attachment 4156343
> View attachment 4156344
> View attachment 4156345
> View attachment 4156346
> View attachment 4156347
> View attachment 4156348


Love it and the color is amazing!!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Another Hot Chick Casual Friday yesterday...in black & white...
> View attachment 4153268
> View attachment 4153269
> View attachment 4153270
> View attachment 4153271
> View attachment 4153272
> View attachment 4153273
> View attachment 4153274
> View attachment 4153275
> View attachment 4153276
> View attachment 4153277



You were made for Hot Chicks and congrats on no heel gap. Believe me I know what that means for your toes. My b/f buys all my heels at least a size down - we both hate the look of heel gaps and it does make a good heel harder to walk in don't you think dear ?


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> And my Gray Kid Impera 120's to work yesterday...
> View attachment 4156339
> View attachment 4156340
> View attachment 4156341
> View attachment 4156342
> View attachment 4156343
> View attachment 4156344
> View attachment 4156345
> View attachment 4156346
> View attachment 4156347
> View attachment 4156348



Love the delightful cut outs and the wrap around laces. Too bad them don't come in 130 or higher. I heard there was some new 130's out - is it true ( I hope, I hope) ?


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Epidor (Yellow) Iriza 120's to brunch last Sunday...
> View attachment 4156329
> View attachment 4156330
> View attachment 4156331
> View attachment 4156332
> View attachment 4156333
> View attachment 4156334
> View attachment 4156335
> View attachment 4156336
> View attachment 4156337
> View attachment 4156338


Love the outfit!! Short skirt with Iriza was simply beauty, you have put Iriza into various types of outfit perfectly! Probably one of the best look of the year!
Can't wait to see the next post!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Wow, so lovely! And thank you for my preferred shots.



Thanks *MBB*!!!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Love it and the color is amazing!!



Thanks so much *Birkin*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Love the delightful cut outs and the wrap around laces. Too bad them don't come in 130 or higher. I heard there was some new 130's out - is it true ( I hope, I hope) ?



Thanks *Christina*!!! Yes I wish they were available with the 130mm heel.  I haven't seen any 130mm heels for the '18/'19 Fall Winter season yet. Did you see some?


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Love the outfit!! Short skirt with Iriza was simply beauty, you have put Iriza into various types of outfit perfectly! Probably one of the best look of the year!
> Can't wait to see the next post!



Thanks *nidaodi*!!! I do love a nice mini with my Irizas...


----------



## stilly

My new Hortensia (Lavender) Patent So Kates today...


----------



## PatsyCline

Love the colour!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Love the colour!



Thanks so much *Patsy*!
Its something a little different...


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> My new Hortensia (Lavender) Patent So Kates today...
> View attachment 4158606
> View attachment 4158608
> View attachment 4158609
> View attachment 4158610
> View attachment 4158611
> View attachment 4158612
> View attachment 4158613
> View attachment 4158615
> View attachment 4158616
> View attachment 4158617


Beautiful color! Have a great weekend


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful color! Have a great weekend



Thanks!!! I hope you're having a great weekend!


----------



## stilly

Some Friday Fun this past week with a black mini dress and my Striped So Kates...


----------



## PatsyCline

Love the wild pattern and colours.


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Some Friday Fun this past week with a black mini dress and my Striped So Kates...


Is there someone on earth who does not turn head to stare at Stilly


----------



## borse2008

You need an Instagram account for this you could be earning $$$ from this. 2 million hits.


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> Some Friday Fun this past week with a black mini dress and my Striped So Kates...
> View attachment 4161028
> View attachment 4161029
> View attachment 4161030
> View attachment 4161031
> View attachment 4161032
> View attachment 4161033
> View attachment 4161034
> View attachment 4161035
> View attachment 4161036
> View attachment 4161037





MsYvonne said:


> Is there someone on earth who does not turn head to stare at Stilly





MsYvonne said:


> Naughty Stilly! You know how you confuse me with such a look



Girlfriend, you are working' it!!

So wild & "out there"! That has to be the shortest skirt you've rocked.. You should try designer short-shorts (with patterns & crystals).  See attached image, s(he) is rocking tight fuchsia short-shorts, white blouse (splash of green), tank top. OMG multi-color platform heels (striped..like yours!!).

"That b**** stole my look!!"

Agent Provocateur! Along your attitude --

"Good girls goto Heaven, bad girls go EVERYWHERE"

You need to describe the reaction of your "audience". I don't see how you deal with the catcalls, hoots, etc.  How do women respond?


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> Some Friday Fun this past week with a black mini dress and my Striped So Kates...
> View attachment 4161028
> View attachment 4161029
> View attachment 4161030
> View attachment 4161031
> View attachment 4161032
> View attachment 4161033
> View attachment 4161034
> View attachment 4161035
> View attachment 4161036
> View attachment 4161037



The black-jacket (used in previous outfits)..must go!

See attached image, s(he) is rocking a pink jacket with lapels.  Good match with h(er) outfit.  LOVE the over-the-shoulder satchel. Overall, a very nicely designed look


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> I bought this older pair of pre-owned CL sandals and wore them over the weekend running errands to try them out. The heel is super high and somewhat unstable compared to my Hot Chicks, etc. though. I wobbled around in them like a teenage girl wearing her first pair of heels!  You would think I had never worn heels before! I still like them though and wearing them is yet another challenge...
> View attachment 4149978
> View attachment 4149979
> View attachment 4149980
> View attachment 4149981
> View attachment 4149982
> View attachment 4149983
> View attachment 4149984
> View attachment 4149985
> View attachment 4149987
> View attachment 4149988





MsYvonne said:


> Naughty Stilly! You know how you confuse me with such a look





PatsyCline said:


> CLs and shorts, a new fashion trend?
> 
> You’re giving my DH ideas!





MsYvonne said:


> Naughty Stilly can wear anything in what ever combination
> She even make me think about shorts.





stilly said:


> I've seen it posted by many of the fashion bloggers so I don't think I'm forging new ground here but I do like the look for summer!





stilly said:


> Thanks *MsYvonne*!
> I do like to mix it up a bit...





stilly said:


> Thanks *nidaodi*!
> I love the height of these sandals...I just need to get used to them...



The shorts look too loose/used..they need to go!

See attached image, s(he) is rocking' a (tighter) blue-jean short-short, with platform heels. Nice v-cut white jacket (like yours!) w/peplum plus tube-top.  Killer turquoise cluster necklace

"Great [ fashion ] Minds Think Alike"

or

"That b*** stole my Look!"


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> My boyfriend surprised me with these on Friday so I had to wear them out to dinner. When you wear a pair of shoes this wild you have to keep the dress simple.  So here are my new Debouts with a plain white dress...
> View attachment 4142165
> View attachment 4142166
> View attachment 4142167
> View attachment 4142168
> View attachment 4142169
> View attachment 4142170
> View attachment 4142171
> View attachment 4142172
> View attachment 4142174
> View attachment 4142175





Christina2 said:


> I have no words love. Those heels are simply magnificent and you wear them to perfection. I can imagine with such a fun design you got endless comments/compliments ? I bet you also spent a lot of time looking down at your fabulous heels, didn't you dear ?
> I must admit I'm agree with Patsy - I think my boyfriend also buys me heels to see me in them which is OK with me because that's *one of the main reasons I wear them - to please the man that loves me so much* he would buy me such magnificent heels. He loves them, I love them, what could be better ?





Christina2 said:


> BTW - Can I ask a favor dear. My b/f saw your debout pics. He's asking me if I have ever seen or worn a style that shows the toes like that with a 130mm or higher (nothing is too high for him - lol) heel. Do you have a pair of heels like that or have you ever seen a pair of heels like that for sale hon ? *As you can imagine I always like to make me and him happy - lol*.



You gals are cracking me up, esp Christina! Heels, B/F, Love..

Stilly & Christina, heels/clothes are material things..

"Beauty is about how you FEEL"

Thanks Christina for injecting FEELING into your comments!! Otherwise, these threads sound like a "dude forum" for their hobbies (cars, etc)

See Gilligan's Island episode "The Matchmaker"

*Ginger* - "Imagine his having a crush on you, and we're just discovering it now. Golly, It reminds me of a movie I was in once. *He loved her with a burning passion, and she loved him like a flaming fire. Good movie*."
*Mary Ann* - "It sounds like a commercial for a gas company."

*Mr. Howell* - "Yea, I started to go downhill. Then I met Lovey, and that woman changed me. She took me, she hammered me, and she pounded me, and she molded me."
*Gilligan* - "That must have hurt."

http://gilligan.wikia.com/wiki/The_Matchmaker




> Stranded on the island, Mrs. Howell commiserates on the fact that she's missing so many society events. Watching Gilligan carry Mary Ann back to camp after she hurt her foot, she realizes that the Skipper as the captain of a ship can marry people and decides to play matchmaker between the two. She convinces her husbandto help her invite the two over for dinner at their hut to talk about the benefits of marriage. She also sows the seeds of marriage by talking to Mary Ann about marriage and having Gilligan deliver flowers to her on her own behalf. On his way to dinner with the Howells, the Skipper and Professor try to warn Gilligan of the pretense going on, explaining that Mary Ann probably likes him because he delivered the flowers, but Gilligan dismisses the idea by announcing that it's Ginger who has a crush on him. However, once Gilligan and Mary Ann get together and start comparing notes, they start realizing that are being matched up together. *They are fond of each other but not romantically.*



MARY ANN
Well, you certainly like to please him, don't you?

MRS HOWELL
It's all I live for. *To be a good wife is to be a completely fulfilled woman. You'll find out yourself someday, I hope. *

MARY ANN
*Oh, I do, too. I want to get married.*

MRS HOWELL
*Of course you do, dear. Every girl your age does. But time goes so fast. *

MARY ANN
Yes, it does, doesn't it? Oh, gee. We could be marooned on this island for years.

MRS HOWELL
And years and years. Of course, there are eligible bachelors right here.

MARY ANN
For me? Who? I'm much too young for the Skipper. The Professor and I have nothing in common. Gilligan, well --
( Mary Ann stops pedaling and giggles )
Gilligan a husband?​
GINGER
Gilligan, I just want to say -- don't be fooled by appearances, okay?

GILLIGAN
Okay.
( Gilligan turns to leave, but Ginger stops him. )

GINGER
What I mean is -- sometimes a person can't show what they feel. Do you know what I mean?

GILLIGAN
( looks like he's going to nod. ) Nope. ( But he shakes his head. )

GINGER
Gilligan, try to understand. Sometimes a certain girl feels the same way a certain fellow feels about her -- but she just can't show it.
( sultry )
Get it?​


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Love the wild pattern and colours.



*Thanks* Patsy!!!



MsYvonne said:


> Is there someone on earth who does not turn head to stare at Stilly



You're so sweet *MsYvonne*! These shoes are little wild and do draw some looks...



racquel said:


> The shorts look too loose/used..they need to go!
> 
> See attached image, s(he) is rocking' a (tighter) blue-jean short-short, with platform heels. Nice v-cut white jacket (like yours!) w/peplum plus tube-top.  Killer turquoise cluster necklace
> 
> "Great [ fashion ] Minds Think Alike"
> 
> or
> 
> "That b*** stole my Look!"



I do have some shorter and tighter denim shorts.
I do like the little white blazer with them.
I might try that...



racquel said:


> You gals are cracking me up, esp Christina! Heels, B/F, Love..
> 
> Stilly & Christina, heels/clothes are material things..
> 
> "Beauty is about how you FEEL"
> 
> Thanks Christina for injecting FEELING into your comments!! Otherwise, these threads sound like a "dude forum" for their hobbies (cars, etc)
> 
> See Gilligan's Island episode "The Matchmaker"
> 
> *Ginger* - "Imagine his having a crush on you, and we're just discovering it now. Golly, It reminds me of a movie I was in once. *He loved her with a burning passion, and she loved him like a flaming fire. Good movie*."
> *Mary Ann* - "It sounds like a commercial for a gas company."
> 
> *Mr. Howell* - "Yea, I started to go downhill. Then I met Lovey, and that woman changed me. She took me, she hammered me, and she pounded me, and she molded me."
> *Gilligan* - "That must have hurt."
> 
> http://gilligan.wikia.com/wiki/The_Matchmaker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARY ANN
> Well, you certainly like to please him, don't you?
> 
> MRS HOWELL
> It's all I live for. *To be a good wife is to be a completely fulfilled woman. You'll find out yourself someday, I hope. *
> 
> MARY ANN
> *Oh, I do, too. I want to get married.*
> 
> MRS HOWELL
> *Of course you do, dear. Every girl your age does. But time goes so fast. *
> 
> MARY ANN
> Yes, it does, doesn't it? Oh, gee. We could be marooned on this island for years.
> 
> MRS HOWELL
> And years and years. Of course, there are eligible bachelors right here.
> 
> MARY ANN
> For me? Who? I'm much too young for the Skipper. The Professor and I have nothing in common. Gilligan, well --
> ( Mary Ann stops pedaling and giggles )
> Gilligan a husband?​
> GINGER
> Gilligan, I just want to say -- don't be fooled by appearances, okay?
> 
> GILLIGAN
> Okay.
> ( Gilligan turns to leave, but Ginger stops him. )
> 
> GINGER
> What I mean is -- sometimes a person can't show what they feel. Do you know what I mean?
> 
> GILLIGAN
> ( looks like he's going to nod. ) Nope. ( But he shakes his head. )
> 
> GINGER
> Gilligan, try to understand. Sometimes a certain girl feels the same way a certain fellow feels about her -- but she just can't show it.
> ( sultry )
> Get it?​




Interesting observations *racquel*...


----------



## Yukonstar

racquel said:


> You need to describe the reaction of your "audience". I don't see how you deal with the catcalls, hoots, etc. How do women respond?



Stilly I’m curious too.   Some time ago me and DH had a deal where whenever we went out I choose his outfit (he always dressed down and I wanted him to wear a suit) and he choose my shoes.  We moved this onto each choosing each other’s outfit completely.  So he would always choose the shortest minis and the highest heels. I like the look as we made it look stylish as you do Stilly.  But I could not deal with the reactions of so many men and women, the comments, the stares.  If I wear the minis with flats, or the highest heels with longer lengths or pants then I only get compliments.  I live in a small town, maybe it’s different in the city?
How do you deal with this Stilly?

Hey, but I still wear the combo if DH chooses it but he feels my anxiety and now only chooses it on date night, not for day to day wear.


----------



## stilly

borse2008 said:


> You need an Instagram account for this you could be earning $$$ from this. 2 million hits.



I am debating posting pics to Instagram.
For now I'm an Instagram reader and lurker...


----------



## stilly

Yukonstar said:


> Stilly I’m curious too.   Some time ago me and DH had a deal where whenever we went out I choose his outfit (he always dressed down and I wanted him to wear a suit) and he choose my shoes.  We moved this onto each choosing each other’s outfit completely.  So he would always choose the shortest minis and the highest heels. I like the look as we made it look stylish as you do Stilly.  But I could not deal with the reactions of so many men and women, the comments, the stares.  If I wear the minis with flats, or the highest heels with longer lengths or pants then I only get compliments.  I live in a small town, maybe it’s different in the city?
> How do you deal with this Stilly?
> 
> Hey, but I still wear the combo if DH chooses it but he feels my anxiety and now only chooses it on date night, not for day to day wear.



I choose 100% of what I wear. My boyfriend sometimes makes suggestions but that's generally very rare. He loves my style and likes to see what I come up with each day. When he gifts me a new pair shoes, I usually wear them almost immediately...really because I love shoes but also as a sign of love and appreciation...not because it's "required".

I tend to frequent the same places so many people are used to my outfits/heels. The grocery store, coffee shop, post office, etc. all see me heels quite often. I do get stares, looks and comments but many are positive so I've learned to ignore the negative side. You get used to it over time...


----------



## stilly

Back to the pics...
How about some new Nude Fetish Peeps? These are from Italy (on sale!) as I haven't seen this color in the US.
I love the heel on these...


----------



## PatsyCline

Totally unfair! Hogging them all to yourself!  I want a pair!


----------



## PatsyCline

I can't find them on the Italian site? Can you post a link?


----------



## borbie

Wow，amazing！The heel is super high and thin
the platform touched floor so small
It looks unstable you maybe more concentrate attention on walking


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> I can't find them on the Italian site? Can you post a link?



I got them on italist.com and they were on sale but they only had a few pairs left...


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Totally unfair! Hogging them all to yourself!  I want a pair!



Thanks *Patsy*! I was surprised to find these in nude and on sale. They don't seem to make this style in a lot of colors...


----------



## stilly

borbie said:


> Wow，amazing！The heel is super high and thin
> the platform touched floor so small
> It looks unstable you maybe more concentrate attention on walking



Thanks *borbie*!!!
These are actually very easy to walk and fairly comfy (for CL's).


----------



## stilly

White Kid So Kates with a navy striped flowey dress for Casual Friday today...


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> I got them on italist.com and they were on sale but they only had a few pairs left...


Thank you, thank you, thank you.  They only had one size left, 38.5. It's a half size bigger than I usually wear, 38, so if I have to put a anti-slip heel guard on them, that's OK.

I can't wait for them to come.  And neither can DH.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> White Kid So Kates with a navy striped flowey dress for Casual Friday today...
> View attachment 4166137
> View attachment 4166138
> View attachment 4166139
> View attachment 4166140
> View attachment 4166141
> View attachment 4166142
> View attachment 4166143
> View attachment 4166145
> View attachment 4166146
> View attachment 4166147


Stunning! Have a blessed weekend Stilly


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you.  They only had one size left, 38.5. It's a half size bigger than I usually wear, 38, so if I have to put a anti-slip heel guard on them, that's OK.
> 
> I can't wait for them to come.  And neither can DH.



Wow you got the last pair!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stunning! Have a blessed weekend Stilly



Thanks so much *Birkin*! Hope you have a fantastic weekend!


----------



## stilly

White Patent Crosspiga 120's heading out to dinner tonight...


----------



## sharon100

Looking stunning  stilly as normal  Wow i adore your collection


----------



## nidaodi

White series are gorgeous!!


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> White Kid So Kates with a navy striped flowey dress for Casual Friday today...
> View attachment 4166137
> View attachment 4166138
> View attachment 4166139
> View attachment 4166140
> View attachment 4166141
> View attachment 4166142
> View attachment 4166143
> View attachment 4166145
> View attachment 4166146
> View attachment 4166147


These white So Kate's look great on you! They look like you have worn them quite a bit and even had the heel taps replaced, I bet these are nicely broken in and probably very comfy for you. Your outfits always look so well put together.


----------



## stilly

sharon100 said:


> Looking stunning  stilly as normal  Wow i adore your collection



Thanks so much *sharon*!


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> White series are gorgeous!!



I'm getting lots of wear out of my white CL's this summer.
I have them on repeat with all kinds of outfits.


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> These white So Kate's look great on you! They look like you have worn them quite a bit and even had the heel taps replaced, I bet these are nicely broken in and probably very comfy for you. Your outfits always look so well put together.



Thank *florcom*!
I actually broke the heel tips that day but I quickly replaced them. I'm close to sending these off for red rubber soles and heel tips.
I've been wearing out my white SK's this summer.


----------



## stilly

My Patent Leopard Senora 130's got to go out for a casual dinner last night...


----------



## PatsyCline

Nothing casual about those Senoras!


----------



## Ms.parker123

stilly said:


> Back to the pics...
> How about some new Nude Fetish Peeps? These are from Italy (on sale!) as I haven't seen this color in the US.
> I love the heel on these...
> View attachment 4164294
> View attachment 4164295
> View attachment 4164299
> View attachment 4164300
> View attachment 4164301
> View attachment 4164302
> View attachment 4164304
> View attachment 4164305
> View attachment 4164306
> View attachment 4164309




*Fabbbbb!! *
How do you like these compared to the lady peep? They look similar but I have not yet been able to try the fetish on so I am not sure how walking is compared to them. I love my lady peeps, but I need a new peep toe style with a comparable heel height.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Back to the pics...
> How about some new Nude Fetish Peeps? These are from Italy (on sale!) as I haven't seen this color in the US.
> I love the heel on these...
> View attachment 4164294
> View attachment 4164295
> View attachment 4164299
> View attachment 4164300
> View attachment 4164301
> View attachment 4164302
> View attachment 4164304
> View attachment 4164305
> View attachment 4164306
> View attachment 4164309



Oh that heel !! That TALL Thin wonderfully HIGH SEXY heel !!! Can't stop looking at it.... You must have gotten so many compliments. How does this man know so easily what makes us all feel so special ? Tell me dear - would you love to see the same delightfully HIGH thin heel in a classic closed pointed toe pump all covered with sharp golden spikes ? I swear. I dreamt about just such a dangerously delicious pair of heels last night. Oh Monsieur Louboutin make my dream come true, won't you ? Please ....


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Nothing casual about those Senoras!



Thanks *Patsy*!


----------



## stilly

Ms.parker123 said:


> *Fabbbbb!! *
> How do you like these compared to the lady peep? They look similar but I have not yet been able to try the fetish on so I am not sure how walking is compared to them. I love my lady peeps, but I need a new peep toe style with a comparable heel height.



Thanks *Ms.parker*!
Wearing these is very similar to the Lady Peeps. These are identical to the Lady Peeps except for the slimmer heel.
They haven't really released them in many colors though. Hopefully more colors to come...


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Oh that heel !! That TALL Thin wonderfully HIGH SEXY heel !!! Can't stop looking at it.... You must have gotten so many compliments. How does this man know so easily what makes us all feel so special ? Tell me dear - would you love to see the same delightfully HIGH thin heel in a classic closed pointed toe pump all covered with sharp golden spikes ? I swear. I dreamt about just such a dangerously delicious pair of heels last night. Oh Monsieur Louboutin make my dream come true, won't you ? Please ....



We can only hope *Christina*! Yes I did get a few compliments on them.
I'd love this heel on a closed toe pump minus the platform.
We'll have to see...


----------



## stilly

Black Suede Iriza 120's to work today...


----------



## PatsyCline

Stunning outfit!


----------



## fashionheelschic

stilly said:


> Black Suede Iriza 120's to work today...
> View attachment 4170070
> View attachment 4170071
> View attachment 4170072
> View attachment 4170073
> View attachment 4170074
> View attachment 4170075
> View attachment 4170077
> View attachment 4170078
> View attachment 4170079
> View attachment 4170080


Tasteful as always, Stilly. Love your shoe collection and how you put together such classy outfits!


----------



## fashionheelschic

stilly said:


> I wore my Black Patent Merci Allen 130's to fly out of town for a quick work trip. They were interesting to travel in for the day but I survived...
> View attachment 4055407
> View attachment 4055408
> View attachment 4055409
> View attachment 4055410
> View attachment 4055411
> View attachment 4055412
> View attachment 4055413
> View attachment 4055416
> View attachment 4055417
> View attachment 4055418


Love your hosiery choice with this outfit. Would love to see them with more of your fabulous heel collection!


----------



## fashionheelschic

stilly said:


> First outing of the summer for my Black Patent Allenissima 130's to dinner last night...
> View attachment 4130180
> View attachment 4130182
> View attachment 4130184
> View attachment 4130194
> View attachment 4130195
> View attachment 4130196
> View attachment 4130197
> View attachment 4130198
> View attachment 4130203
> View attachment 4130210


I love you dress in this set! What brand is it?


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> I'm getting lots of wear out of my white CL's this summer.
> I have them on repeat with all kinds of outfits.


Love to see the white series continue, and Crosspiga is beautiful


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Stunning outfit!



Thanks so much *Patsy*!


----------



## stilly

somewhereinna said:


> Love your hosiery choice with this outfit. Would love to see them with more of your fabulous heel collection!



Thanks *somewhereinna*! I'll be wearing more hosiery once the weather cools off. Fall is coming...


----------



## stilly

somewhereinna said:


> I love you dress in this set! What brand is it?



Thanks *somewhereinna*! The dress is from Zac Posen. I bought it on sale from Saks over the winter.


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Love to see the white series continue, and Crosspiga is beautiful


 I have a few more pairs of white CL's to come *nidaodi*! Stay tuned...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> I have a few more pairs of white CL's to come *nidaodi*! Stay tuned...


Do you have white/silver Iriza? It must be perfect for you.


----------



## stilly

*Completing My Collection*
I just added a pair of Shocking Pink Hot Chicks to complete my Hot Chick collection.
Here they are heading out for drinks last night...


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> *Completing My Collection*
> I just added a pair of Shocking Pink Hot Chicks to complete my Hot Chick collection.
> Here they are heading out for drinks last night...
> View attachment 4173411
> View attachment 4173412
> View attachment 4173413
> View attachment 4173415
> View attachment 4173416
> View attachment 4173420
> View attachment 4173421
> View attachment 4173422
> View attachment 4173423
> View attachment 4173424


You look so comfortable in the Hot Chicks, they don't seem to strain your feet like they do on some others. How was is wearing new Hot Chicks without breaking them in first or do you break them in at home before wearing them out?


----------



## PatsyCline

Did you find a new pair, or used pair?


----------



## borse2008

stilly said:


> *Completing My Collection*
> I just added a pair of Shocking Pink Hot Chicks to complete my Hot Chick collection.
> Here they are heading out for drinks last night...[emoji2]
> View attachment 4173411
> View attachment 4173412
> View attachment 4173413
> View attachment 4173415
> View attachment 4173416
> View attachment 4173420
> View attachment 4173421
> View attachment 4173422
> View attachment 4173423
> View attachment 4173424


Get the neon yellow ones.


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> You look so comfortable in the Hot Chicks, they don't seem to strain your feet like they do on some others. How was is wearing new Hot Chicks without breaking them in first or do you break them in at home before wearing them out?



Thanks *florcom*!
Its nice that they look comfortable as the truth is a bit different.
I could only find these in a half size smaller than normal but I squeezed them on straight out of the box determined to wear them and break them in. I landed up standing at the bar for 2 hours or so despite being offered a stool many, many times.
I did break them in a bit but my feet hurt afterwards. This pair has a long way to go...


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Did you find a new pair, or used pair?



These were brand new...never worn. Since they hurt when I wore them I might I have done better with a pre-owned pair...


----------



## stilly

borse2008 said:


> Get the neon yellow ones.



They didn't make the Hot Chicks in Neon Yellow...but I do have the Pigalles and So Kates in that color...


----------



## PatsyCline

Aren't these neon yellow?


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Thanks *florcom*!
> Its nice that they look comfortable as the truth is a bit different.
> I could only find these in a half size smaller than normal but I squeezed them on straight out of the box determined to wear them and break them in. I landed up standing at the bar for 2 hours or so despite being offered a stool many, many times.
> I did break them in a bit but my feet hurt afterwards. This pair has a long way to go...


Yikes! I can't imagine taking a brand new pair of Hot Chicks and immediately wearing them for that long.  And a pair that's a half size smaller than normal.


----------



## borse2008

PatsyCline said:


> View attachment 4175663
> 
> 
> Aren't these neon yellow?


Nope


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> View attachment 4175663
> 
> 
> Aren't these neon yellow?



No just plain Patent Yellow. The Neon Yellow is really bright...


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Yikes! I can't imagine taking a brand new pair of Hot Chicks and immediately wearing them for that long.  And a pair that's a half size smaller than normal.



I was so excited to wear them out I took my chances. My feet didn't enjoy it as much... though I do it with new So Kates all the time and I've been fine...


----------



## stilly

White Kid Impera 120's to work today. I usually don't wear these to work but they looked lonely sitting on the shelf this morning...


----------



## stilly

And Black Suede Viennana 120's from an early Sunday morning shopping excursion. A glimpse of outfits to come in the fall months...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> And Black Suede Viennana 120's from an early Sunday morning shopping excursion. A glimpse of outfits to come in the fall months...
> 
> View attachment 4177568
> View attachment 4177569
> View attachment 4177570
> View attachment 4177571
> View attachment 4177572
> View attachment 4177573
> View attachment 4177574
> View attachment 4177575
> View attachment 4177577
> View attachment 4177578


Leather pants are irresistible!! Can't wait to see your fall outfits!


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> And Black Suede Viennana 120's from an early Sunday morning shopping excursion. A glimpse of outfits to come in the fall months...


Dear Stilly, you manage to confuse me 
Are that really leather pants? The second skin look is amazing, and how do you put these on.
It all matches so well with the Viennana's.


----------



## MBB Fan

Pants and shoes are hot!


----------



## MiaElisaS

stilly said:


> And Black Suede Viennana 120's from an early Sunday morning shopping excursion. A glimpse of outfits to come in the fall months...
> 
> View attachment 4177568
> View attachment 4177569
> View attachment 4177570
> View attachment 4177571
> View attachment 4177572
> View attachment 4177573
> View attachment 4177574
> View attachment 4177575
> View attachment 4177577
> View attachment 4177578



The Viennanas are so cute! Also love your jacket


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Dear Stilly, you manage to confuse me
> Are that really leather pants? The second skin look is amazing, and how do you put these on.
> It all matches so well with the Viennana's.



These are actually Spanx faux leather leggings. I have a number of pairs of leather pants but they don't really achieve that "second skin" look like these do. These are easier to just pull-on as well...



nidaodi said:


> Leather pants are irresistible!! Can't wait to see your fall outfits!



Thanks *nidaodi*!!! More to come as the weather cools down...



MBB Fan said:


> Pants and shoes are hot!



Thanks *MBB*!



MiaElisaS said:


> The Viennanas are so cute! Also love your jacket



Thanks *MiaElisa*! I love the Viennanas so much I just picked up another pair in Black Kid...


----------



## stilly

More White for Casual Friday today...White Python So Kates...


----------



## yoshikitty

You wear this white colour so Kate very well, they look stunning on you!

I noticed you have very similar looking bags in a lot of colour. Do you mind telling me which brand is your bag?


----------



## betty.lee

yoshikitty said:


> You wear this white colour so Kate very well, they look stunning on you!
> 
> I noticed you have very similar looking bags in a lot of colour. Do you mind telling me which brand is your bag?



Stilly usually carries a Coach bag, this particular one is called the swagger. 

Love when you bring out the pythons Stilly.


----------



## stilly

yoshikitty said:


> You wear this white colour so Kate very well, they look stunning on you!
> 
> I noticed you have very similar looking bags in a lot of colour. Do you mind telling me which brand is your bag?



Thanks *yoshikitty*!
The small crossbody bag is the Coach Mini Blake. I love this little bag for going out at night and I have it in 5 different colors to mix an match with various outfits.



betty.lee said:


> Stilly usually carries a Coach bag, this particular one is called the swagger.
> 
> Love when you bring out the pythons Stilly.



Thanks *betty.lee*! This is actually the first time out in a while for these White Python SK's. I seemed to have forgotten about them for a while but they're back.


----------



## stilly

Patent Leopard SK's in a casual look from the weekend...


----------



## PatsyCline

Only you would say 120mm heels would be casual wear!


----------



## albatros

stilly said:


> I was so excited to wear them out I took my chances. My feet didn't enjoy it as much... though I do it with new So Kates all the time and I've been fine...


Hello
what problems did your feet have wearing these shoes?
My damnation are soft corns between the toes, many days are really painful '-.-


----------



## albatros

stilly said:


> And Black Suede Viennana 120's from an early Sunday morning shopping excursion. A glimpse of outfits to come in the fall months...
> 
> View attachment 4177568
> View attachment 4177569
> View attachment 4177570
> View attachment 4177571
> View attachment 4177572
> View attachment 4177573
> View attachment 4177574
> View attachment 4177575
> View attachment 4177577
> View attachment 4177578


I love these shoes.


----------



## Cocofalana

stilly said:


> My Patent Leopard Senora 130's got to go out for a casual dinner last night...
> View attachment 4168281
> View attachment 4168282
> View attachment 4168283
> View attachment 4168284
> View attachment 4168285
> View attachment 4168286
> View attachment 4168287
> View attachment 4168288
> View attachment 4168289
> View attachment 4168290




So pretty. I’ve been trying to get my hands on some of these for a year now. How hard are they to walk in?

How are these versus Allenissima?


----------



## stilly

albatros said:


> Hello
> what problems did your feet have wearing these shoes?
> My damnation are soft corns between the toes, many days are really painful '-.-



If you look at some of pics, you can see the corns, blisters and calluses I have from wearing heels all the time. Its a labor of love and they're generally not painful to wear unless its a really tight pair. And I do have a few styles that are more painful than others though. Breaking them in thoroughly is the key.


----------



## stilly

albatros said:


> I love these shoes.



Thanks *albatros*!


----------



## stilly

Cocofalana said:


> So pretty. I’ve been trying to get my hands on some of these for a year now. How hard are they to walk in?
> 
> How are these versus Allenissima?



Thanks* Cocofalana*!
They're not bad to walk in for a 130mm heel. I find them easier than the Hot Chicks as the open toe makes them more comfy. I'd say the Allenissimas and Senora 130's are about the same for wearability and comfort. They both take some practice as well as careful walking.


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Only you would say 120mm heels would be casual wear!



Casual dinner in a not so casual shoe...but the rest of the outfit was fairly relaxed & comfy...
I'm always a bit overdressed...


----------



## stilly

Armore Bronze Python So Kates today. This was my very first pair of So Kates and still an all-time fav...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Armore Bronze Python So Kates today. This was my very first pair of So Kates and still an all-time fav...
> View attachment 4186034
> View attachment 4186035
> View attachment 4186036
> View attachment 4186037
> View attachment 4186038
> View attachment 4186039
> View attachment 4186040
> View attachment 4186041
> View attachment 4186042
> View attachment 4186043


Lovely! Can’t wait to see your weekend outfit


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Casual dinner in a not so casual shoe...but the rest of the outfit was fairly relaxed & comfy...
> I'm always a bit overdressed...


I always tease DH I could wear a burlap sack, as long as I wore heels with it, and he would be happy.


----------



## kvjohns614

stilly said:


> *Completing My Collection*
> I just added a pair of Shocking Pink Hot Chicks to complete my Hot Chick collection.
> Here they are heading out for drinks last night...
> View attachment 4173411
> View attachment 4173412
> View attachment 4173413
> View attachment 4173415
> View attachment 4173416
> View attachment 4173420
> View attachment 4173421
> View attachment 4173422
> View attachment 4173423
> View attachment 4173424



Ummmm these are amazing!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> White Patent Crosspiga 120's heading out to dinner tonight...
> View attachment 4166325
> View attachment 4166326
> View attachment 4166327
> View attachment 4166328
> View attachment 4166329
> View attachment 4166330
> View attachment 4166331
> View attachment 4166334
> View attachment 4166335
> View attachment 4166336





daytime
night-time
runway

You did a daytime outfit, you should try a hot outfit (daytime or night-time).  See below

Cross Piga (narrow) strappy shoe has great sex-appeal -- especially for night-time or runway.  Emma Watson demonstrated that at 2012 pre-BAFTA party:




http://scarletstiletto100.blogspot.com/2012/02/emma-watson-in-valentino-pre-bafta.html



> Emma Watson wore a *Valentino Pre-Fall 2012* dress for the *pre-BAFTA *party; the awards take place on Sunday night.
> 
> Emma was _*sassy yet sweet *_in this dress with a *lace bodice & poofy skirt*. The colour is bold and Emma took it to the next level with her _glossy hair & red lips.She finished the look with strappy *Louboutin*s;_



The contrast between red dress & black shoes is stunning

"It's not the measurements (bust/waist/hips) that counts, but the way they're arranged"
// Ginger (Gilligan's Island), episode "The New Ginger Grant"


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Lovely! Can’t wait to see your weekend outfit



Thanks *nidaodi*!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> I always tease DH I could wear a burlap sack, as long as I wore heels with it, and he would be happy.



I think there is some truth to that *Patsy*...


----------



## stilly

kvjohns614 said:


> Ummmm these are amazing!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks so much *kvjohns*!


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> View attachment 4189581
> 
> daytime
> night-time
> runway
> 
> You did a daytime outfit, you should try a hot outfit (daytime or night-time).  See below
> 
> Cross Piga (narrow) strappy shoe has great sex-appeal -- especially for night-time or runway.  Emma Watson demonstrated that at 2012 pre-BAFTA party:
> 
> View attachment 4189568
> 
> 
> http://scarletstiletto100.blogspot.com/2012/02/emma-watson-in-valentino-pre-bafta.html
> 
> 
> 
> The contrast between red dress & black shoes is stunning
> 
> "It's not the measurements (bust/waist/hips) that counts, but the way they're arranged"
> // Ginger (Gilligan's Island), episode "The New Ginger Grant"




I love the red and black *racqy* but I'm not sure I can pull it off with the style of Emma Watson!
I think I'll give it my own spin and try it though...


----------



## stilly

Nude Iriza 120's to work and dinner last night...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Nude Iriza 120's to work and dinner last night...
> View attachment 4193500
> View attachment 4193501
> View attachment 4193503
> View attachment 4193504
> View attachment 4193505
> View attachment 4193506
> View attachment 4193507
> View attachment 4193511
> View attachment 4193512
> View attachment 4193513


Nude Iriza is one of my favorite, glad you picked it up!!
Can’t wait to see you’re in Iriza soon with dresses or pants!


----------



## PatsyCline

I love the outfit! Tres chic!


----------



## Paddy0174

stilly said:


> I love the red and black *racqy* but I'm not sure I can pull it off with the style of Emma Watson!
> I think I'll give it my own spin and try it though...



YOU can pull off any style, that's for sure!


----------



## MBB Fan

What a perfect match with your skirt!


----------



## Christchrist

Hey hey long time Stilly. You have a  little thief pretending to be you on Instagram


----------



## PatsyCline

Christchrist said:


> Hey hey long time Stilly. You have a  little thief pretending to be you on Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4198793
> View attachment 4198794



That’s disgusting!


----------



## Paddy0174

Oh yes it is disgusting! 

I already reported the stolen pictures to Instagram, and I'm quite sure I'll sent a DM to her, as she seems to be a 16 year old german girl. As it would be different here in Germany regarding the right on your own picture...


----------



## PatsyCline

Paddy0174 said:


> Oh yes it is disgusting!
> 
> I already reported the stolen pictures to Instagram, and I'm quite sure I'll sent a DM to her, as she seems to be a 16 year old german girl. As it would be different here in Germany regarding the right on your own picture...


It's one thing to re-post the photos (which you still should have permission) but to post them as your own is a completely different issue.


----------



## betty.lee

I reported this account also! This is not OK.


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Nude Iriza is one of my favorite, glad you picked it up!!
> Can’t wait to see you’re in Iriza soon with dresses or pants!



Thanks *nidaodi*!!!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> I love the outfit! Tres chic!



Thanks *Patsy*!!!


----------



## stilly

Paddy0174 said:


> YOU can pull off any style, that's for sure!



Thanks so much *Paddy*!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> What a perfect match with your skirt!



Thanks *MBB*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> Hey hey long time Stilly. You have a  little thief pretending to be you on Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4198793
> View attachment 4198794



Hi *CC*!!! We missed you.
There are actually lots of my pics spread throughout Instagram.
Since I take so many pics and don't watermark them its bound to happen.
Thanks for looking out for me!


----------



## stilly

Paddy0174 said:


> Oh yes it is disgusting!
> 
> I already reported the stolen pictures to Instagram, and I'm quite sure I'll sent a DM to her, as she seems to be a 16 year old german girl. As it would be different here in Germany regarding the right on your own picture...



Thanks for looking out for me *Paddy*!
There always seem to be people stealing my pics.
If its not Instagram its eBay or elsewhere...


----------



## stilly

betty.lee said:


> I reported this account also! This is not OK.



Thanks for the help *betty.lee*!!!
You gals are the best!


----------



## stilly

Friday Fun! 
Red & Black Degrade Hot Chicks to work yesterday with a new red & white polka dot dress!


----------



## PatsyCline

Simply spectacular!


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> Friday Fun!
> Red & Black Degrade Hot Chicks to work yesterday with a new red & white polka dot dress!
> View attachment 4200456
> View attachment 4200457
> View attachment 4200458
> View attachment 4200459
> View attachment 4200460
> View attachment 4200461
> View attachment 4200462
> View attachment 4200463
> View attachment 4200464
> View attachment 4200466


You wear the Hot Chick’s so well , it may be time for another Hot Hick’s Week.


----------



## MsYvonne

florcom said:


> You wear the Hot Chick’s so well , it may be time for another Hot Hick’s Week.


Let's go girls 
I have my Hot Chicks lined up for next week.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Friday Fun!
> Red & Black Degrade Hot Chicks to work yesterday with a new red & white polka dot dress!
> View attachment 4200456
> View attachment 4200457
> View attachment 4200458
> View attachment 4200459
> View attachment 4200460
> View attachment 4200461
> View attachment 4200462
> View attachment 4200463
> View attachment 4200464
> View attachment 4200466


I admire your love for HC and sure looks sexy on you, beautiful outfit of the day!! Have a blessed Sunday


----------



## Christchrist

Paddy0174 said:


> Oh yes it is disgusting!
> 
> I already reported the stolen pictures to Instagram, and I'm quite sure I'll sent a DM to her, as she seems to be a 16 year old german girl. As it would be different here in Germany regarding the right on your own picture...



Puts me in a rage hahaah


----------



## Christchrist

stilly said:


> Hi *CC*!!! We missed you.
> There are actually lots of my pics spread throughout Instagram.
> Since I take so many pics and don't watermark them its bound to happen.
> Thanks for looking out for me!



No problem.  Always happy to help


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Simply spectacular!



Thanks *Patsy*!


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> You wear the Hot Chick’s so well , it may be time for another Hot Hick’s Week.



Thanks so much *florcom*!
I'll have to do another Hot Chicks week in the near future...


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> I admire your love for HC and sure looks sexy on you, beautiful outfit of the day!! Have a blessed Sunday



Thanks *Birkin*!
I do love the HC's...


----------



## stilly

Christchrist said:


> No problem.  Always happy to help



Thanks *CC*!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore my Black & White Debout 120's out to a club on Saturday night with a bit edgier outfit with a little bit of leather...


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *florcom*!
> I'll have to do another Hot Chicks week in the near future...


I'm in! At least that's what DH tells me...


----------



## MBB Fan

stilly said:


> I wore my Black & White Debout 120's out to a club on Saturday night with a bit edgier outfit with a little bit of leather...



So cute and gorgeous! Black and white dress and black and white shoes!
Do you have some additional back shots for me?  Would make me very happy.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> I wore my Black & White Debout 120's out to a club on Saturday night with a bit edgier outfit with a little bit of leather...
> View attachment 4203573
> View attachment 4203574
> View attachment 4203575
> View attachment 4203576
> View attachment 4203577
> View attachment 4203581
> View attachment 4203582
> View attachment 4203583
> View attachment 4203584
> View attachment 4203585


So beautiful and your shoes looks amazing on you! Have a blessed week Stilly


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> So cute and gorgeous! Black and white dress and black and white shoes!
> Do you have some additional back shots for me?  Would make me very happy.



Thanks *MBB*!!!
Just one more back shot...


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> So beautiful and your shoes looks amazing on you! Have a blessed week Stilly



Thanks so much *Birkin*!!!


----------



## stilly

Frozen So Kates for Casual Friday yesterday. I still think this is one of the most beautiful pairs CL has ever made...


----------



## stilly

New Degrade Black Patent & Python So Kates...


----------



## stilly

From earlier this week, typical work fare in the Black Kid Piggies...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> I wore my Black & White Debout 120's out to a club on Saturday night with a bit edgier outfit with a little bit of leather...
> View attachment 4203573
> View attachment 4203574
> View attachment 4203575
> View attachment 4203576
> View attachment 4203577
> View attachment 4203581
> View attachment 4203582
> View attachment 4203583
> View attachment 4203584
> View attachment 4203585


I must admit Stilly - even though the Debouts have only 120 heels and I certainly do not want to go back down from 130 - I absolutely LOVE the look of the Debouts. Especially the view of your toes all snug together in those amazing see thru toe boxes. That is sexy and cute all at the same time !! ... and it shows the sacrifices we fashionable women make to wear these incredible heels. Very nice indeed !


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> I must admit Stilly - even though the Debouts have only 120 heels and I certainly do not want to go back down from 130 - I absolutely LOVE the look of the Debouts. Especially the view of your toes all snug together in those amazing see thru toe boxes. That is sexy and cute all at the same time !! ... and it shows the sacrifices we fashionable women make to wear these incredible heels. Very nice indeed !



Thanks *Christina*! They would be better with the 130mm heel but the Debouts are still pretty sexy.


----------



## nidaodi

Can't resist every time you wore on Debouts, it's one of the favourites! 
Python SK looks nice!
Would love to see Casual+Iriza series once again..


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> I wore my Black & White Debout 120's out to a club on Saturday night with a bit edgier outfit with a little bit of leather...
> View attachment 4203573
> View attachment 4203574
> View attachment 4203575
> View attachment 4203576
> View attachment 4203577
> View attachment 4203581
> View attachment 4203582
> View attachment 4203583
> View attachment 4203584
> View attachment 4203585


This black and white outfit looks great with this pair of heels, but it really shows how little room there is for your toes in point heels. This pair really shows how much your toes endure when you wear fashionable high heels.


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, typical work fare in the Black Kid Piggies...
> View attachment 4207232
> View attachment 4207233
> View attachment 4207234
> View attachment 4207235
> View attachment 4207236
> View attachment 4207237
> View attachment 4207238
> View attachment 4207239
> View attachment 4207240
> View attachment 4207241


Looks like the shorter toe box on the Pigalle 120's really squishes your toes a lot more than the So Kate's. They look a little snug in a couple of these pictures, they look like they would be hard to wear all day or do they loosen up during the day? They still look great on you and thanks for posting so many great pictures. ="stilly, post: 32607919, member: 145982"]From earlier this week, typical work fare in the Black Kid Piggies...
View attachment 4207232
View attachment 4207233
View attachment 4207234
View attachment 4207235
View attachment 4207236
View attachment 4207237
View attachment 4207238
View attachment 4207239
View attachment 4207240
View attachment 4207241

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Yukonstar

stilly said:


> I wore my Black & White Debout 120's out to a club on Saturday night with a bit edgier outfit with a little bit of leather...
> View attachment 4203573
> View attachment 4203574
> View attachment 4203575
> View attachment 4203576
> View attachment 4203577
> View attachment 4203581
> View attachment 4203582
> View attachment 4203583
> View attachment 4203584
> View attachment 4203585



This outfit is to die for Stilly. I love how you combine a sexy leather corset with a smart jacket and a mini.  What a hot combination!   Do you wear corsets a lot?


----------



## pet8899

stilly said:


> Frozen So Kates for Casual Friday yesterday. I still think this is one of the most beautiful pairs CL has ever made...
> 
> View attachment 4207177
> View attachment 4207179
> View attachment 4207180
> View attachment 4207181
> View attachment 4207183
> View attachment 4207184
> View attachment 4207185
> View attachment 4207186
> View attachment 4207188
> View attachment 4207189


Five inch heels for casual Friday? In my office casual Friday is jeans and flats, give our feet a rest!


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Can't resist every time you wore on Debouts, it's one of the favourites!
> Python SK looks nice!
> Would love to see Casual+Iriza series once again..



Thanks *nidaodi*! More casual looks to come...



florcom said:


> This black and white outfit looks great with this pair of heels, but it really shows how little room there is for your toes in point heels. This pair really shows how much your toes endure when you wear fashionable high heels.



Thanks so much* florcom*! Yes it shows how much the toes get squished in any pointy toed CL's. Its a little more exaggerated in this pair since they'e a half size too small for me and they fit very tight.



Yukonstar said:


> This outfit is to die for Stilly. I love how you combine a sexy leather corset with a smart jacket and a mini.  What a hot combination!   Do you wear corsets a lot?



Thanks *Yukonstar*! I have a few corsets but I wear them mostly only in the bedroom. This leather corset I bought with the intention of wearing it out and I thought a night out at a club was the perfect opportunity.


----------



## stilly

Nude Crosspiga 120's to work today...


----------



## stilly

Staying with that theme, White Patent Crosspiga 120's today....


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Nude Crosspiga 120's to work today...
> View attachment 4210977
> View attachment 4210978
> View attachment 4210979
> View attachment 4210980
> View attachment 4210981
> View attachment 4210982
> View attachment 4210983
> View attachment 4210984
> View attachment 4210985
> View attachment 4210986


Stunning!!! I've been waiting for your Nude CP for a while!!


----------



## MBB Fan

So lovely!


----------



## uhpharm01

Hi there does your feet ever hurt?


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Stunning!!! I've been waiting for your Nude CP for a while!!



Thanks so much *nidaodi*!!!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> So lovely!



Thanks *MBB*!!!


----------



## stilly

uhpharm01 said:


> Hi there does your feet ever hurt?



They sometimes do after a long day but I've been wearing heels for so long I've gotten used to them...


----------



## uhpharm01

stilly said:


> They sometimes do after a long day but I've been wearing heels for so long I've gotten used to them...


Oh okay. Thanks.


----------



## stilly

A final day in Crosspigas...today the Black Jazz Crosspiga 120's...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> A final day in Crosspigas...today the Black Jazz Crosspiga 120's...
> View attachment 4213176
> View attachment 4213177
> View attachment 4213178
> View attachment 4213179
> View attachment 4213180
> View attachment 4213181
> View attachment 4213182
> View attachment 4213189
> View attachment 4213190
> View attachment 4213191


CP week is fantastic!!!


----------



## Flip88

stilly said:


> New Degrade Black Patent & Python So Kates...[emoji2]
> View attachment 4207204
> View attachment 4207205
> View attachment 4207206
> View attachment 4207207
> View attachment 4207209
> View attachment 4207210
> View attachment 4207211
> View attachment 4207212
> View attachment 4207213
> View attachment 4207214


Just my favourite ever


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> CP week is fantastic!!!



I thought you'd enjoy it *nidaodi*...


----------



## stilly

Flip88 said:


> Just my favourite ever



Thanks so much *Flip*!!!


----------



## stilly

Casual white and denim from dinner on Saturday...


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Casual white and denim from dinner on Saturday...
> View attachment 4215886
> View attachment 4215887
> View attachment 4215888
> View attachment 4215889
> View attachment 4215890
> View attachment 4215891
> View attachment 4215892
> View attachment 4215893
> View attachment 4215894
> View attachment 4215895



Simply divine!


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Casual white and denim from dinner on Saturday...
> View attachment 4215886
> View attachment 4215887
> View attachment 4215888
> View attachment 4215889
> View attachment 4215890
> View attachment 4215891
> View attachment 4215892
> View attachment 4215893
> View attachment 4215894
> View attachment 4215895


White series always been simply amazing!!
Can’t wait to see your skinny series..


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> Casual white and denim from dinner on Saturday...
> View attachment 4215886
> View attachment 4215887
> View attachment 4215888
> View attachment 4215889
> View attachment 4215890
> View attachment 4215891
> View attachment 4215892
> View attachment 4215893
> View attachment 4215894
> View attachment 4215895


These white heels look perfect with this outfit but they seem maybe a half size too small. Your small toe on your right foot looks like it must be hurting since the toe box cuts right accross it and I know you have mentioned before that your toes do suffer and protest sometimes.


----------



## stilly

PurseACold said:


> Simply divine!



Thanks *PurseACold*!!!


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> White series always been simply amazing!!
> Can’t wait to see your skinny series..



I'll be getting out the jeans shortly *nidaodi*...and I plan on wearing the whites straight thru autumn and winter...


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> These white heels look perfect with this outfit but they seem maybe a half size too small. Your small toe on your right foot looks like it must be hurting since the toe box cuts right accross it and I know you have mentioned before that your toes do suffer and protest sometimes.



Thanks *florcom!*
These SK's actually fit perfectly except for the right pinky toe which is a old problem I have with Pigalles as well. They don't hurt to wear but my right pinky toe (just right and not left) is constantly wanting to sneak out. It only happens with a handful of the pairs of SK's I own. I still love the look though so I'll have to live with this slight flaw. Perfect I'm not...


----------



## stilly

Black Suede SK's today in the cooling weather...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> I'll be getting out the jeans shortly *nidaodi*...and I plan on wearing the whites straight thru autumn and winter...


Must be stunning with white CP, Iriza and Debouts!!


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Thanks *florcom!*
> These SK's actually fit perfectly except for the right pinky toe which is a old problem I have with Pigalles as well. They don't hurt to wear but my right pinky toe (just right and not left) is constantly wanting to sneak out. It only happens with a handful of the pairs of SK's I own. I still love the look though so I'll have to live with this slight flaw. Perfect I'm not...


You'll just have to lash that pesky digit to the next one to keep it in!


----------



## MissPunkJ

Your collection is absolutely amazing!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> You'll just have to lash that pesky digit to the next one to keep it in!



That's actually not a bad idea *Patsy*. I might try that...


----------



## stilly

MissPunkJ said:


> Your collection is absolutely amazing!



Thanks so much *MissPunkJ*!!!


----------



## lydia38

Stilly you are gorgeous in your heels! could you please share some of your frontal view pics of your 120mm black piggies?


----------



## stilly

lydia38 said:


> Stilly you are gorgeous in your heels! could you please share some of your frontal view pics of your 120mm black piggies?



Thanks so much *lydia*! I love your Piggies in your avatar!
By coincidence, I'm just coming in from wearing my Black Patent Piggies from a shopping excursion today.
Here are some front pics which are rarely take...


----------



## stilly

From casual Friday, lots of black on a cool autumn day with my Black Suede Iriza 120's...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> From casual Friday, lots of black on a cool autumn day with my Black Suede Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 4222370
> View attachment 4222371
> View attachment 4222372
> View attachment 4222373
> View attachment 4222374
> View attachment 4222375
> View attachment 4222376
> View attachment 4222377
> View attachment 4222378
> View attachment 4222379


All black looks stunning, Perfect casual outfit!!
Thanks for taking Iriza!


----------



## lydia38

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *lydia*! I love your Piggies in your avatar!
> By coincidence, I'm just coming in from wearing my Black Patent Piggies from a shopping excursion today.
> Here are some front pics which are rarely take...
> View attachment 4222366
> View attachment 4222367
> View attachment 4222368
> View attachment 4222369


thanks for your reply! you look amazing in those piggies, hope to see more of your pictures!


----------



## racquel

OMG, there WAS a red Hot Chick 130.  See below pic from *julia_kovaljova (*in Paris/FR)!  I thought there was red available from asia.louboutin.com, I inquired but didn't get a hit.  Red also appeared in promos before release (along w/black)



LOVE her style, she does strictly non-platform Louboutin 120 & 130..my preference as well.

EDIT:
They were special order..!!




> Higher to the sky)) 13cm Hot Chick Louboutins special order for me☺️ #130mm


----------



## racquel

racquel said:


> OMG, there WAS a red Hot Chick 130.  See below pic from *julia_kovaljova (*in Paris/FR)!  I thought there was red available from asia.louboutin.com, I inquired but didn't get a hit.  Red also appeared in promos before release (along w/black)
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE her style, she does strictly non-platform Louboutin 120 & 130..my preference as well.
> 
> EDIT:
> They were special order..!!




OMG, red Hot Chick 130 in full glory!


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> OMG, red Hot Chick 130 in full glory!




Wow!! Those are amazing *racq*!
Do you know if these are recent pics or from back when the Hot Chicks were first released?
I'm hoping its a preview of what we'll see in the next spring/summer releases!


----------



## stilly

Getting in some wear on my Patent Leopard Senora 130's Peep Toe Sandals before the weather gets too cold...


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> All black looks stunning, Perfect casual outfit!!
> Thanks for taking Iriza!



Thanks *nidaodi*!


----------



## stilly

lydia38 said:


> thanks for your reply! you look amazing in those piggies, hope to see more of your pictures!



Thanks* lydia*! I still love my Piggies which were my very pair of CL's and still a fav that get a lot of wear.
More to come...


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> Getting in some wear on my Patent Leopard Senora 130's Peep Toe Sandals before the weather gets too cold...
> View attachment 4225092
> View attachment 4225093
> View attachment 4225094
> View attachment 4225095
> View attachment 4225096
> View attachment 4225097
> View attachment 4225098
> View attachment 4225099
> View attachment 4225100
> View attachment 4225101


These look great on you. These look like they may bit a bit unstable and tricky to walk in since they are so open compared to the Hot Chicks. Are these more difficult to wear than the Hot Chicks since they seem like they would be wobbly?


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> Wow!! Those are amazing *racq*!
> Do you know if these are recent pics or from back when the Hot Chicks were first released?
> I'm hoping its a preview of what we'll see in the next spring/summer releases!



The post (custom shoe & box) is dated Apr 22/2015, making it during the 2nd season Hot Chick was out. The outdoor shot is dated May/2015

Hot Chick ran for 3 seasons -- Fall/Winter 2014, Spring/Summer 2015, Fall/Winter 2015

I assume she got withdrawal from red Hot Chicks being a no-show (esp after the strange colors of yellow/Titi & turquoise), so she sprung $4000 (plus change)


----------



## Christina2

racquel said:


> OMG, red Hot Chick 130 in full glory!



What a perfectly perfect outfit for out and about shopping etc. Speaking of withdrawal when they discontinued Hot Chicks - I can relate. Good thing I have an expert shoe girl who shares my passion for the highest heels we can manage. She is just magic when it comes to restoring and caring for my limited number of Hot Chicks. Does anyone have news about a possible rebirth of pointed toe 130mm Louboutins ? Now that would be like the PERFECT Christmas gift, don't you girls agree ?


----------



## Christina2

racquel said:


> The post (custom shoe & box) is dated Apr 22/2015, making it during the 2nd season Hot Chick was out. The outdoor shot is dated May/2015
> 
> Hot Chick ran for 3 seasons -- Fall/Winter 2014, Spring/Summer 2015, Fall/Winter 2015
> 
> I assume she got withdrawal from red Hot Chicks being a no-show (esp after the strange colors of yellow/Titi & turquoise), so she sprung $4000 (plus change)


Mmmm I love how you are so informed when it comes to my babies. Do you wear Hot Chicks often ?


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *lydia*! I love your Piggies in your avatar!
> By coincidence, I'm just coming in from wearing my Black Patent Piggies from a shopping excursion today.
> Here are some front pics which are rarely take...
> View attachment 4222366
> View attachment 4222367
> View attachment 4222368
> View attachment 4222369


This angle looks lovely!


----------



## PatsyCline

racquel said:


> The post (custom shoe & box) is dated Apr 22/2015, making it during the 2nd season Hot Chick was out. The outdoor shot is dated May/2015
> 
> Hot Chick ran for 3 seasons -- Fall/Winter 2014, Spring/Summer 2015, Fall/Winter 2015
> 
> I assume she got withdrawal from red Hot Chicks being a no-show (esp after the strange colors of yellow/Titi & turquoise), so she sprung $4000 (plus change)



For a custom pair from Christian Louboutin, that doesn’t sound like an outrageous price.


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> These look great on you. These look like they may bit a bit unstable and tricky to walk in since they are so open compared to the Hot Chicks. Are these more difficult to wear than the Hot Chicks since they seem like they would be wobbly?



No *florcom* these aren't any more wobbly than the Hot Chicks. I wobble a little in all the 130mm CL's when I walk in them anyway. These are actually a bit more comfortable than the Hot Chicks due to the open toe so I love wearing them.


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> This angle looks lovely!



I don't love the front view *nidaodi *as I rarely take and post pics of this view. Maybe I should take more front pics...


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> For a custom pair from Christian Louboutin, that doesn’t sound like an outrageous price.



$4,000 is outrageous even for custom CL's...


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> The post (custom shoe & box) is dated Apr 22/2015, making it during the 2nd season Hot Chick was out. The outdoor shot is dated May/2015
> 
> Hot Chick ran for 3 seasons -- Fall/Winter 2014, Spring/Summer 2015, Fall/Winter 2015
> 
> I assume she got withdrawal from red Hot Chicks being a no-show (esp after the strange colors of yellow/Titi & turquoise), so she sprung $4000 (plus change)



I agree with Patsy that $4,000 is a ridiculous price to pay...even for custom CL's...


----------



## stilly

Casual Friday in my new Nu Calf So Kates...


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Iriza 120's out to dinner with a black leather mini...


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> $4,000 is outrageous even for custom CL's...



I dunno, CL charges $6K for strassed heels, when getting a pair done privately is half that amount including the heels. 

I guess it comes down to how much do you want to spend on a pair of unique CLs. 

I would love a pair of nude Hot Chicks.


----------



## MBB Fan

Wonderful new postings, stilly!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Wonderful new postings, stilly!



Thanks *MBB*!!!


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Black Patent Iriza 120's out to dinner with a black leather mini...
> View attachment 4229147
> View attachment 4229148
> View attachment 4229149
> View attachment 4229150
> View attachment 4229151
> View attachment 4229152
> View attachment 4229153
> View attachment 4229154
> View attachment 4229155
> View attachment 4229156


Gorgeous!! Love the angle showing the arc of your feet!!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> I dunno, CL charges $6K for strassed heels, when getting a pair done privately is half that amount including the heels.
> 
> I guess it comes down to how much do you want to spend on a pair of unique CLs.
> 
> I would love a pair of nude Hot Chicks.



The strassed CL's have more labor and details so they can justify a slightly higher price but I don't think the $6K for those is realistic either. But $4K for Red Patent Hot Chicks that retail for less in $1K in other colors?
I guess if you have tons of money and think its worth it why not.
Alas I am not in that club...


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Gorgeous!! Love the angle showing the arc of your feet!!



Thanks *nidaodi*!
You always appreciate the open arched Irizas...


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> The strassed CL's have more labor and details so they can justify a slightly higher price but I don't think the $6K for those is realistic either. But $4K for Red Patent Hot Chicks that retail for less in $1K in other colors?
> I guess if you have tons of money and think its worth it why not.
> Alas I am not in that club...



I would have a hard time justifying it also. Especially when I already have multiple pairs of them. 

But I can dream...


----------



## Princessvalenti

Stilly for the black patent calf skin so kates in 120mm or 100mm what size would i need if i am normally 37? Do i need to go up or down a half size?


----------



## stilly

Princessvalenti said:


> Stilly for the black patent calf skin so kates in 120mm or 100mm what size would i need if i am normally 37? Do i need to go up or down a half size?



The 37 should be fine or a half size up.


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Hot Chicks with my new suede leggings and a blazer today...
This makes me think about doing another Hot Chicks week...


----------



## PatsyCline

DH says I’m in!


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chicks with my new suede leggings and a blazer today...
> This makes me think about doing another Hot Chicks week...
> View attachment 4232148
> View attachment 4232149
> View attachment 4232150
> View attachment 4232158
> View attachment 4232160
> View attachment 4232161
> View attachment 4232162
> View attachment 4232163
> View attachment 4232164
> View attachment 4232167


Stunning!! Love the angles showing how the leggings perfectly fit in with HC


----------



## Paddy0174

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chicks with my new suede leggings and a blazer today...
> This makes me think about doing another Hot Chicks week...



Sorry, I couldn't answer earlier, because after this sentence, I literally stopped reading out of excitement...   

Great pics, with a great model! And I'm looking forward to your HC week!


----------



## Princessvalenti

stilly said:


> The 37 should be fine or a half size up.


Im 37 in iriza's would i need 37 in the black patent leather so kates?

I assume it doesn't stretch much so true to size or half up accommodates right 

Thanks stilly


----------



## stilly

Princessvalenti said:


> Im 37 in iriza's would i need 37 in the black patent leather so kates?
> 
> I assume it doesn't stretch much so true to size or half up accommodates right
> 
> Thanks stilly



I usually go a half size down on the Irizas so if those fit you well I'd suggest a 37.5 on the So Kates. A 37 will likely still fit but they'd be a bit tight and would require lots more breaking in. If its your first pair of So Kates, I would recommend buying them from a department store where you could try them on or if ordering online, buying from a retailer that takes returns. Everyone's feet are slightly different so my fit guidelines might not quite be the same for everyone.


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Stunning!! Love the angles showing how the leggings perfectly fit in with HC



Thanks *nidaoidi*!


----------



## stilly

Paddy0174 said:


> Sorry, I couldn't answer earlier, because after this sentence, I literally stopped reading out of excitement...
> 
> Great pics, with a great model! And I'm looking forward to your HC week!



Thanks *Paddy*!
Tune in next week!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> DH says I’m in!



I guess we'll Hot Chicks twins next week *Patsy*!


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> I guess we'll Hot Chicks twins next week *Patsy*!



This will be DH’s early birthday present!


----------



## fashionheelschic

stilly said:


> Casual Friday in my new Nu Calf So Kates...
> View attachment 4229128
> View attachment 4229129
> View attachment 4229130
> View attachment 4229131
> View attachment 4229132
> View attachment 4229133
> View attachment 4229134
> View attachment 4229135
> View attachment 4229136
> View attachment 4229137


Lovely, now I want a pair of So Kates in this color/finish.


----------



## stilly

somewhereinna said:


> Lovely, now I want a pair of So Kates in this color/finish.



Thanks *somewhereinna*!
I love the calf and kid nudes though they're a very "fair weather only" shoe...


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> This will be DH’s early birthday present!



That's so nice of you! I know he just loves your HC's!


----------



## stilly

As a warm up for Hot Chicks week next week, I wore my Merci Allen 130's today with white leather leggings for Casual Friday...


----------



## PatsyCline

As usual, simply stunning!

Going for a pedicure tomorrow, to get ready for Hot Chick week. Have to make sure all the toes are ready to go!


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chicks with my new suede leggings and a blazer today...
> This makes me think about doing another Hot Chicks week...


I gave it a kick start last evening, wearing my black patent Hot Chicks to watch a soccer match.
The bare legs and short skirt where a bit cold, but it was worth: my favorite team did win and I ended having a great night 
This afternoon a little continuation on a birthday party of a good friend of me.
For next week: I think you girls can count on me


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> As a warm up for Hot Chicks week next week, I wore my Merci Allen 130's today with white leather leggings for Casual Friday...
> View attachment 4234083
> View attachment 4234084
> View attachment 4234085
> View attachment 4234087
> View attachment 4234088
> View attachment 4234091
> View attachment 4234092
> View attachment 4234093
> View attachment 4234094
> View attachment 4234095


White leggings are irresistible!!
Can I have a request?..it would be great to see white leggings again with open-arched heels like CP or Debout


----------



## Princessvalenti

stilly said:


> I usually go a half size down on the Irizas so if those fit you well I'd suggest a 37.5 on the So Kates. A 37 will likely still fit but they'd be a bit tight and would require lots more breaking in. If its your first pair of So Kates, I would recommend buying them from a department store where you could try them on or if ordering online, buying from a retailer that takes returns. Everyone's feet are slightly different so my fit guidelines might not quite be the same for everyone.


Thank you stilly!


----------



## PatsyCline

MsYvonne said:


> I gave it a kick start last evening, wearing my black patent Hot Chicks to watch a soccer match.
> The bare legs and short skirt where a bit cold, but it was worth: my favorite team did win and I ended having a great night
> This afternoon a little continuation on a birthday party of a good friend of me.
> For next week: I think you girls can count on me



Hot Chicks and a short skirt?? You should have gotten a red card for fan interference, distracting the other team!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> As a warm up for Hot Chicks week next week, I wore my Merci Allen 130's today with white leather leggings for Casual Friday...
> View attachment 4234083
> View attachment 4234084
> View attachment 4234085
> View attachment 4234087
> View attachment 4234088
> View attachment 4234091
> View attachment 4234092
> View attachment 4234093
> View attachment 4234094
> View attachment 4234095


Very beautiful! Have an amazing weekend


----------



## albatros

stilly said:


> As a warm up for Hot Chicks week next week, I wore my Merci Allen 130's today with white leather leggings for Casual Friday...
> View attachment 4234083
> View attachment 4234084
> View attachment 4234085
> View attachment 4234087
> View attachment 4234088
> View attachment 4234091
> View attachment 4234092
> View attachment 4234093
> View attachment 4234094
> View attachment 4234095


hi, please Stilly do not forget front pics


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> As usual, simply stunning!
> 
> Going for a pedicure tomorrow, to get ready for Hot Chick week. Have to make sure all the toes are ready to go!



I hope you're all prepped for this week then *Patsy*!!!!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> I gave it a kick start last evening, wearing my black patent Hot Chicks to watch a soccer match.
> The bare legs and short skirt where a bit cold, but it was worth: my favorite team did win and I ended having a great night
> This afternoon a little continuation on a birthday party of a good friend of me.
> For next week: I think you girls can count on me



I love that *MsYvonne*! Sounds like you've got a jump start on me!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Very beautiful! Have an amazing weekend



Thanks so much *Birkin*!!! Hope you had a great weekend!


----------



## stilly

albatros said:


> hi, please Stilly do not forget front pics



I already forgot the front pics and we just started the week...oh well, we'll have to trudge on...


----------



## stilly

*Hot Chicks Week - Day 1 Monday* - Given it was a semi-rainy, cloudy Monday, I started the week with my basic and most comfortable Black Patent Hot Chicks today with a plaid mini-dress and black cardi...


----------



## stilly

albatros said:


> hi, please Stilly do not forget front pics



I take it back *albatros*...I did take a front view and a back....maybe this is what you were looking for..


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> I hope you're all prepped for this week then *Patsy*!!!!



Yup, I started the week with my black/red ones. Had a bit of a break in the afternoon for my Krav **** class, and then doing my chores cleaning out my horse’s stall. 

But had my shower and back in my Hot Chicks for Monday Night Football.


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> *Hot Chicks Week - Day 1 Monday* - Given it was a semi-rainy, cloudy Monday, I started the week with my basic and most comfortable Black Patent Hot Chicks today with a plaid mini-dress and black cardi...


Weather here made me decide to wear stockings with the Hot Chicks today (yellow) and yesterday (patent black). Hoping for less rain and cold the next days to show proper toe cleavage again. For tomorrow it shall be my pink Hot Chicks, I am curious to reactions of other people in the formal meetings I will have.


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Yup, I started the week with my black/red ones. Had a bit of a break in the afternoon for my Krav **** class, and then doing my chores cleaning out my horse’s stall.
> 
> But had my shower and back in my Hot Chicks for Monday Night Football.



Hot Chicks for Monday Night Football...I like that!



MsYvonne said:


> Weather here made me decide to wear stockings with the Hot Chicks today (yellow) and yesterday (patent black). Hoping for less rain and cold the next days to show proper toe cleavage again. For tomorrow it shall be my pink Hot Chicks, I am curious to reactions of other people in the formal meetings I will have.



Very nice! Give us an update on how the Pink HC's fared in your meetings. I'll be doing the same later this week...


----------



## stilly

*Hot Chicks Week - Day 2 - Tuesday*
Following *MsYvonne's* lead, I wore my Titi (Yellow) Hot Chicks today with a blue Reformation dress and black leather jacket...


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Hot Chicks for Monday Night Football...I like that!


Yes, football is king in our house. We host 3 times a week. Nothing like running around for 3+ hours in Hot Chicks to work up a sweat!


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Very nice! Give us an update on how the Pink HC's fared in your meetings. I'll be doing the same later this week...


Started the day in my office with the pink Hot Chicks, very light creme/white stockings and salmon colored woolen skirt suit with tight mid thigh skirt. Later on I had the formal meeting in town center, by then the sun was out so did my stockings. I am not sure every guy always had his head with the topics 
Tomorrow and Friday I am traveling abroad, the black Hot Chicks on, the yellow ones packed.
I will try to read your girls experiences.


----------



## Jamesthompson

Bravo to the start of Hot Chicks Week. We all salute you and admire your ability to make the impossible look so desirable !!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Started the day in my office with the pink Hot Chicks, very light creme/white stockings and salmon colored woolen skirt suit with tight mid thigh skirt. Later on I had the formal meeting in town center, by then the sun was out so did my stockings. I am not sure every guy always had his head with the topics
> Tomorrow and Friday I am traveling abroad, the black Hot Chicks on, the yellow ones packed.
> I will try to read your girls experiences.



Love reading about your adventures *MsYvonne*!
You must look amazing traveling in your HC's!!!


----------



## stilly

Jamesthompson said:


> Bravo to the start of Hot Chicks Week. We all salute you and admire your ability to make the impossible look so desirable !!



Thanks *James*!!!
More to come!


----------



## stilly

*Hot Chicks Week - Day 3 - Wednesday - Halloween!*
For Halloween, I thought the Hot Pink Hot Chicks were appropriate given some people wore costumes to work. I toned them down with just a plain black dress...


----------



## MsYvonne

Ready to go, classic gray skirt suit with quite short pencil skirt, white simple top underneath and the black Hot Chicks on my feet. Long coat at hand.
A flight, lunch and meetings today, dinner tonight, more meetings tomorrow, lunch and flying back home.
A black dress, a more informal dress together with the yellow Hot Chicks packed for tonight and Friday.


----------



## Jamesthompson

MsYvonne said:


> Ready to go, classic gray skirt suit with quite short pencil skirt, white simple top underneath and the black Hot Chicks on my feet. Long coat at hand.
> A flight, lunch and meetings today, dinner tonight, more meetings tomorrow, lunch and flying back home.
> A black dress, a more informal dress together with the yellow Hot Chicks packed for tonight and Friday.


Looking very smart. I have never seen a person do a flight in HCs. Any chance of a picture please ???


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> *Hot Chicks Week - Day 3 - Wednesday - Halloween!*
> For Halloween, I thought the Hot Pink Hot Chicks were appropriate given some people wore costumes to work. I toned them down with just a plain black dress...
> View attachment 4239004
> View attachment 4239005
> View attachment 4239009
> View attachment 4239010
> View attachment 4239011
> View attachment 4239012
> View attachment 4239013
> View attachment 4239014
> View attachment 4239015
> View attachment 4239016


You look so comfortable and natural in the Hot Chicks you make wearing the 130mm heels look easy. I’m sure it’s not as easy as you make it look and I imagine you limit your errands or outings after work or bring a comfy pair of So Kate’s in case your feet protest too much. Thanks for the Hot Chicks week , you wear them so well and really do a great job of picking outfits.


----------



## MsYvonne

Jamesthompson said:


> Looking very smart. I have never seen a person do a flight in HCs. Any chance of a picture please ???


Stilly also take flights wearing her CL’s.
Pictures I leave to Stilly, no one beats her


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Stilly also take flights wearing her CL’s.
> Pictures I leave to Stilly, no one beats her



Wow you're quite a trooper *MsYvonne* wearing your Hot Chicks on your travels.
I've actually only worn my HC's once in traveling but you're inspiring me to step up my game!


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> You look so comfortable and natural in the Hot Chicks you make wearing the 130mm heels look easy. I’m sure it’s not as easy as you make it look and I imagine you limit your errands or outings after work or bring a comfy pair of So Kate’s in case your feet protest too much. Thanks for the Hot Chicks week , you wear them so well and really do a great job of picking outfits.



Thanks so much* florcom*!
I get a little bit better the more I wear my Hot Chicks and wearing them on consecutive days  makes it more second nature.
The last 2 days I did a little grocery shopping after work which is the norm for me so I've pretty much stuck with my normal routine despite the higher heels.


----------



## stilly

*Hot Chicks Week - Day 4 - Thursday*
Red & Black Degrade Hot Chicks today with a little black floral minidress...


----------



## PatsyCline

Stunning, as per usual. 

I saved my Leopard Hot Chicks for Friday. Who’s joining me??


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> *Hot Chicks Week - Day 4 - Thursday*
> Red & Black Degrade Hot Chicks today with a little black floral minidress...
> View attachment 4240092
> View attachment 4240093
> View attachment 4240095
> View attachment 4240097
> View attachment 4240098
> View attachment 4240099
> View attachment 4240100
> View attachment 4240101
> View attachment 4240102
> View attachment 4240103


That's hot!


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Wow you're quite a trooper *MsYvonne* wearing your Hot Chicks on your travels.
> I've actually only worn my HC's once in traveling but you're inspiring me to step up my game!


Wearing Hot Chicks for travelling is not usual for me, this week I took the challenge (also because I knew I didn’t have too much walking). Sofar it does not work out negative.


----------



## MsYvonne

PatsyCline said:


> Stunning, as per usual.
> 
> I saved my Leopard Hot Chicks for Friday. Who’s joining me??


I need to extend my Hot Chicks collection!


----------



## baldjohn

Wonderful how you are wearing the Hot Chicks for consecutive days.  In the evening when you finally take off the HC, how do you feet & toes look?  Are they the same shape as the shoes?


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Stunning, as per usual.
> 
> I saved my Leopard Hot Chicks for Friday. Who’s joining me??



You read my mind *Patsy*! Though I'm probably going to wear 2 different pairs to finish out the week...


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> That's hot!



Thanks *nidaodi*!!!


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Wonderful how you are wearing the Hot Chicks for consecutive days.  In the evening when you finally take off the HC, how do you feet & toes look?  Are they the same shape as the shoes?



Thanks *John*!
My feet, ankles and toes are certainly tired and a bit beat by the end of each day but its not that much different than the So Kates and Pigalles I usually wear to work. Its a challenging week though...


----------



## PatsyCline

MsYvonne said:


> I need to extend my Hot Chicks collection!


I was fortunate, DH found a pair for me last spring. I don't think the original owner wore them more than once, as there was no marks on the soles at all.

I just screamed with delight when I opened the box.


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> You read my mind *Patsy*! Though I'm probably going to wear 2 different pairs to finish out the week...


Great minds think alike!


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Thanks *John*!
> My feet, ankles and toes are certainly tired and a bit beat by the end of each day but its not that much different than the So Kates and Pigalles I usually wear to work. Its a challenging week though...



I find little breaks during the day help tremendously with wearing Hot Chicks. I kick them off for 5 minutes, wiggle my toes, stretch out my calf muscles etc. and I'm ready to go again.

Lots of skin lotion to prevent dry skin helps, plus my DH has really stepped up and gives me the most wonderful foot massages each evening.

Plus it doesn't hurt to get compliments about wearing them either.


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> *Hot Chicks Week - Day 4 - Thursday*
> Red & Black Degrade Hot Chicks today with a little black floral minidress...
> View attachment 4240092
> View attachment 4240093
> View attachment 4240095
> View attachment 4240097
> View attachment 4240098
> View attachment 4240099
> View attachment 4240100
> View attachment 4240101
> View attachment 4240102
> View attachment 4240103


Your collection of Hot Chicks is impressive and even more so that you actually wear them regularly. Thanks for the great pictures and comments during Hot Chicks week and I’m sure it is challenging even for you. Looking forward to your leopard Hot Chicks On Friday to end the week k.


----------



## MsYvonne

On the airport after a conference day. I gave color to the gathering in my dress, still somewhat tanned legs and yellow Hot Chicks  Tonight at home you find me spending time in the hot tub and relaxing.
To answer some questions, slipping of the shoes at times, and wiggle my toes helps to make it possible to wear them a day long, most people dont mind to see a bare foot slipped from a heeled shoe at times.


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> I find little breaks during the day help tremendously with wearing Hot Chicks. I kick them off for 5 minutes, wiggle my toes, stretch out my calf muscles etc. and I'm ready to go again.
> 
> Lots of skin lotion to prevent dry skin helps, plus my DH has really stepped up and gives me the most wonderful foot massages each evening.
> 
> Plus it doesn't hurt to get compliments about wearing them either.



I do the same thing *Patsy*...slipping the heels off under my desk mostly for a few minutes. I have to use more lotion but I always worry it will stain the inside of the shoes...


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> Your collection of Hot Chicks is impressive and even more so that you actually wear them regularly. Thanks for the great pictures and comments during Hot Chicks week and I’m sure it is challenging even for you. Looking forward to your leopard Hot Chicks On Friday to end the week k.



Thanks* florcom*! Still a little more to come...


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> On the airport after a conference day. I gave color to the gathering in my dress, still somewhat tanned legs and yellow Hot Chicks  Tonight at home you find me spending time in the hot tub and relaxing.
> To answer some questions, slipping of the shoes at times, and wiggle my toes helps to make it possible to wear them a day long, most people dont mind to see a bare foot slipped from a heeled shoe at times.



I do love a nice bath after a long day in heels...sounds like a great trip!


----------



## stilly

*Hot Chicks Week - Day 5 - Friday*
I saved the Leopards for Casual Friday with a little khaki dress and denim jacket...


----------



## stilly

A quick change to the Opaline Hot Chicks out for an early dinner tonight. I couldn't leave these out of this week's fun...


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> I do the same thing *Patsy*...slipping the heels off under my desk mostly for a few minutes. I have to use more lotion but I always worry it will stain the inside of the shoes...



I save the lotion for the evening and my massage, so I have time to let the lotion sink in and not stain the heels. 

I love the massages, but I am so ticklish that DH has to be so careful otherwise it ends up with me squirming with laughter. 

It may all sound like fun, but when our GSD gets involved, and he starts barking and darting in and out, unsure if he should be defending me, and I’m trying to get him to stop, while laughing and squirming. I usually somehow end up on the floor at some point.


----------



## sharpster

PatsyCline said:


> I save the lotion for the evening and my massage, so I have time to let the lotion sink in and not stain the heels.
> 
> I love the massages, but I am so ticklish that DH has to be so careful otherwise it ends up with me squirming with laughter.
> 
> It may all sound like fun, but when our GSD gets involved, and he starts barking and darting in and out, unsure if he should be defending me, and I’m trying to get him to stop, while laughing and squirming. I usually somehow end up on the floor at some point.


, Stilly, do you ever not suffer from your heels slipping/popping off walking?! Or have you ever had that problem


----------



## PatsyCline

Thanks Stilly & MsYvonne for participating in Hot Chick week with me. I hope you had as much fun as I did.

Maybe we can get some more participants for next time?


----------



## MsYvonne

My eyes are wide open to find Leopard and Opaline Hot Cicks, maybe also those red/black ones.


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> I save the lotion for the evening and my massage, so I have time to let the lotion sink in and not stain the heels.
> 
> I love the massages, but I am so ticklish that DH has to be so careful otherwise it ends up with me squirming with laughter.
> 
> It may all sound like fun, but when our GSD gets involved, and he starts barking and darting in and out, unsure if he should be defending me, and I’m trying to get him to stop, while laughing and squirming. I usually somehow end up on the floor at some point.



Its wonderful that your DH and GSD join in the fun *Patsy*!


----------



## stilly

sharpster said:


> , Stilly, do you ever not suffer from your heels slipping/popping off walking?! Or have you ever had that problem



I usually buy most of my CL's so they have a snug fit so its generally not an issue. I do have the slipping issue with some of my older Pigalles mostly because they become some stretched out and a little loose over time. I few times I've slipped right out of my old Black Patent Pigalle 120's when shopping which is a bit embarassing.


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Thanks Stilly & MsYvonne for participating in Hot Chick week with me. I hope you had as much fun as I did.
> 
> Maybe we can get some more participants for next time?



Thanks *Patsy* & *MsYvonne*! It was a fun week!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> My eyes are wide open to find Leopard and Opaline Hot Cicks, maybe also those red/black ones.



The Leopards are very rare cats. I looked for mine for years and finally found a pair online in Eastern Europe but they weren't cheap.


----------



## yoshikitty

Thanks Stilly for this exciting hot chicks week! 

I can hardly walk in my Pigalle follies but you wear the hot chicks for the full day!  I am very impressed!


----------



## MsYvonne

yoshikitty said:


> Thanks Stilly for this exciting hot chicks week!
> 
> I can hardly walk in my Pigalle follies but you wear the hot chicks for the full day!  I am very impressed!


Wearing Piggies makes you already a Queen Kitty, with practise, patience and most of all enjoying the beauty they bring you can reach higher levels (literally).


----------



## yoshikitty

MsYvonne said:


> Wearing Piggies makes you already a Queen Kitty, with practise, patience and most of all enjoying the beauty they bring you can reach higher levels (literally).



Thanks!  
Actually I felt super sexy wearing them, I admired the shoes and think it totally worth the money and uncomfort.   But I think 100mm is my limit. I don't have any problem in walking in my other CL sandals in 85mm,  I walked up the stairs of 10 floor and didn't feel anything. 
As you said, I need practise and patience....


----------



## PatsyCline

yoshikitty said:


> Thanks!
> Actually I felt super sexy wearing them, I admired the shoes and think it totally worth the money and uncomfort.   But I think 100mm is my limit. I don't have any problem in walking in my other CL sandals in 85mm,  I walked up the stairs of 10 floor and didn't feel anything.
> As you said, I need practise and patience....



It took me forever to build up to wearing my first pair of Hot Chicks.  I set a time limit each day, say 10 minutes of walking around the house, and gradually increased it in small increments until I could wear them for a full evening at home.

Then I wore them out one evening, which was an interesting adventure on uneven surfaces, but I clung to my DH for support when I thought I needed it.

I found slow small strides work best with Hot Chicks. My first time wearing them at work, I was determined to last out the day, so I didn't bring another pair to switch to.


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> *Hot Chicks Week - Day 5 - Friday*
> I saved the Leopards for Casual Friday with a little khaki dress and denim jacket...
> View attachment 4241123
> View attachment 4241124
> View attachment 4241125
> View attachment 4241126
> View attachment 4241127
> View attachment 4241128
> View attachment 4241129
> View attachment 4241130
> View attachment 4241131
> View attachment 4241132


All of the Hot Chicks are nice but my favorite is this leopard print. Great job on your Hot Chicks week , you work them in with your outfits very well. Thanks, you probably need the weekend to recover now.


----------



## stilly

yoshikitty said:


> Thanks Stilly for this exciting hot chicks week!
> 
> I can hardly walk in my Pigalle follies but you wear the hot chicks for the full day!  I am very impressed!



Thanks so much y*oshikitty*! It was a fun week.
As the other girls have commented, keep practicing!


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> All of the Hot Chicks are nice but my favorite is this leopard print. Great job on your Hot Chicks week , you work them in with your outfits very well. Thanks, you probably need the weekend to recover now.



Thanks* florcom*! The Leopard Hot Chicks are a favorite and I was lucky to find a pair last year.
I love leopard heels though. I just picked up a new pair of Ankle Strap Saint Laurent Pony Fur Leopards which are super cute.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Stilly, it was a blast looking at your HC fabulous collection and you look absolutely stunning in each pair. Have a great weekend


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> A quick change to the Opaline Hot Chicks out for an early dinner tonight. I couldn't leave these out of this week's fun...
> View attachment 4241135
> View attachment 4241136
> View attachment 4241137
> View attachment 4241138
> View attachment 4241139
> View attachment 4241140
> View attachment 4241141
> View attachment 4241142
> View attachment 4241143
> View attachment 4241144


Hi Stilly

How tired or achy were your feet, ankles and toes after you finally slipped off your HC's?  Did you need foot massage or to soak your feet?

Was it any worse than SK's & Piggies?


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stilly, it was a blast looking at your HC fabulous collection and you look absolutely stunning in each pair. Have a great weekend



Thanks so much *Birkin*! It was a fun week! We'll do it again...


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Hi Stilly
> 
> How tired or achy were your feet, ankles and toes after you finally slipped off your HC's?  Did you need foot massage or to soak your feet?
> 
> Was it any worse than SK's & Piggies?



My feet, toes, ankles and frankly my legs were all a little more tired at the end of the day than usual *john*.
By Wednesday however I had gotten used to the "new norm".
I did enjoy a nice hot, relaxing bath each night which certainly helped reinvigorate me for the next day.


----------



## stilly

From the weekend, a casual sweatshirt dress with my Python Croisade So Kates...


----------



## stilly

If you like CL Hot Chicks, you mat want to see my post to the "they may not have red soles but today I'm wearing" thread...

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...d-soles-but-today-i-am-wearing.679888/page-89


----------



## PatsyCline

Shows heels can make any outfit wonderful! Love the casual dress with heels.


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Shows heels can make any outfit wonderful! Love the casual dress with heels.



Thanks *Patsy*! I do love wearing the Python CL's even with a sweatshirt..


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Hello Stilly, thank you for sharing your wonderful pictures. I was wondering how are the sizing for SK booties compared the the SK heels did you take your normal size? I am thinking of purchasing a pair for upcoming winter off of ebay but am unsure of the sizing for the boots version.


----------



## stilly

Qqitzcrystal said:


> Hello Stilly, thank you for sharing your wonderful pictures. I was wondering how are the sizing for SK booties compared the the SK heels did you take your normal size? I am thinking of purchasing a pair for upcoming winter off of ebay but am unsure of the sizing for the boots version.



Thanks *Qqitzcrystal*! The So Kate Booties fit the same as the So Kate pumps..go with the same size. The booties are just a higher sided version of the pumps for the most part...


----------



## stilly

From Tuesday this week, Pigalle Follies 120's in Sun out to vote here in the US. I hope everyone in the US got out to vote on a bit of a gloomy, rainy day. I tried to light up the day with these bright yellow CL's...


----------



## PatsyCline

You really know how to spice up a voting line! I wasn't sure how long the line-up would be when I went, so I picked a comfy pair of Daffodiles to wear.


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> From the weekend, a casual sweatshirt dress with my Python Croisade So Kates...
> View attachment 4245109
> View attachment 4245110
> View attachment 4245116
> View attachment 4245118
> View attachment 4245119
> View attachment 4245120
> View attachment 4245121
> View attachment 4245122
> View attachment 4245123
> View attachment 4245124


Beautiful SK! Love these from many seasons ago looks stunning on you and it’s a beautiful gray shade and print. Have a great day


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> From Tuesday this week, Pigalle Follies 120's in Sun out to vote here in the US. I hope everyone in the US got out to vote on a bit of a gloomy, rainy day. I tried to light up the day with these bright yellow CL's...
> View attachment 4247782
> View attachment 4247783
> View attachment 4247784
> View attachment 4247785
> View attachment 4247786
> View attachment 4247787
> View attachment 4247788
> View attachment 4247789
> View attachment 4247790
> View attachment 4247791


Love the pop of color to brighten up any election voting site. Have an amazing day and fun weekend


----------



## sharpster

BirkinLover77 said:


> Love the pop of color to brighten up any election voting site. Have an amazing day and fun weekend


Stilly, my wife has both nude and Black Sokate 120, leather.. however she seems to lose her small toe nail everytime she wears them?! Have you ever experienced that? Also she is a 37.5 size, would you suggest a size up? However would not be a good fit?


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Love the pop of color to brighten up any election voting site. Have an amazing day and fun weekend



Thanks so much *Birkin*! I do love a pop of color...
I hope you had a great weekend!


----------



## stilly

sharpster said:


> Stilly, my wife has both nude and Black Sokate 120, leather.. however she seems to lose her small toe nail everytime she wears them?! Have you ever experienced that? Also she is a 37.5 size, would you suggest a size up? However would not be a good fit?



Are you saying she actually loses her toenail when she wears her So Kates? I haven't had that happen but it sounds painful. Does she have wider feet? If so, it might make sense to take her So Kates into a cobber to have them stretched. I slightly bigger size might also help but they might slip a bit if they're too long. You might have to pad them in the back.


----------



## stilly

From an early dinner last night, Patent Leopard Hot Chicks with skinnys and a black down vest on a cold, windy day...


----------



## label24

stilly said:


> From an early dinner last night, Patent Leopard Hot Chicks with skinnys and a black down vest on a cold, windy day...
> View attachment 4249828
> View attachment 4249829
> View attachment 4249831
> View attachment 4249832
> View attachment 4249833
> View attachment 4249835
> View attachment 4249837
> View attachment 4249838
> View attachment 4249839
> View attachment 4249828
> View attachment 4249829
> View attachment 4249831
> View attachment 4249832
> View attachment 4249833
> View attachment 4249835
> View attachment 4249837
> View attachment 4249838
> View attachment 4249839
> View attachment 4249840



Stunning!!!!! My dear stilly!!!! I really need a pair of leopardino hot chicks!!!!!


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> From an early dinner last night, Patent Leopard Hot Chicks with skinnys and a black down vest on a cold, windy day...
> View attachment 4249828
> View attachment 4249829
> View attachment 4249831
> View attachment 4249832
> View attachment 4249833
> View attachment 4249835
> View attachment 4249837
> View attachment 4249838
> View attachment 4249839
> View attachment 4249828
> View attachment 4249829
> View attachment 4249831
> View attachment 4249832
> View attachment 4249833
> View attachment 4249835
> View attachment 4249837
> View attachment 4249838
> View attachment 4249839
> View attachment 4249840


Leopard HC with skinny totally irresistible!
Can’t wait to see your next outfit with leggings


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From an early dinner last night, Patent Leopard Hot Chicks with skinnys and a black down vest on a cold, windy day...
> View attachment 4249828
> View attachment 4249829
> View attachment 4249831
> View attachment 4249832
> View attachment 4249833
> View attachment 4249835
> View attachment 4249837
> View attachment 4249838
> View attachment 4249839
> View attachment 4249828
> View attachment 4249829
> View attachment 4249831
> View attachment 4249832
> View attachment 4249833
> View attachment 4249835
> View attachment 4249837
> View attachment 4249838
> View attachment 4249839
> View attachment 4249840


Oh my Stilly. You really are the queen of Hot Chicks. I also think you probably started feeling extra confident in your Hot Chicks by about Wednesday of Hot Chick Week didn't you dear. Also I LOVE the look of the leopard with denim - Casual Sexy isn;t it ? And those photos with you looking straight down at those 2 gorgeously pointed toes are divine. Keep up the good work love - you make everyone's day a lighter brighter with your photos and comments... and BTW I am SO jealous of all the different Hot Chicks you own - you certainly are one lucky girl to have such a fabulous collection.


----------



## stilly

label24 said:


> Stunning!!!!! My dear stilly!!!! I really need a pair of leopardino hot chicks!!!!!



Thanks *label*! You need to keep searching for a pair...


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Leopard HC with skinny totally irresistible!
> Can’t wait to see your next outfit with leggings



Thanks *nidaodi*! More leggings to come...


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Oh my Stilly. You really are the queen of Hot Chicks. I also think you probably started feeling extra confident in your Hot Chicks by about Wednesday of Hot Chick Week didn't you dear. Also I LOVE the look of the leopard with denim - Casual Sexy isn;t it ? And those photos with you looking straight down at those 2 gorgeously pointed toes are divine. Keep up the good work love - you make everyone's day a lighter brighter with your photos and comments... and BTW I am SO jealous of all the different Hot Chicks you own - you certainly are one lucky girl to have such a fabulous collection.



Thanks *Christina*!
I do love the HC's for casual wear as well. I know you love the straight down wearers view...that's what we see all day long.
It took me a while but in getting the Hot Pink HC's this summer my collection is now complete.
Until they release some new colors some day...


----------



## stilly

Ballerina Pink Patent So Kates with a pink trench coat and navy dress today. It was a cold, rainy day and the leaves at my house finally gave into the cold & wind and fell...and many of them were still green...


----------



## PatsyCline

Stilly, you’re amazing!

[emoji122][emoji122]

I went running for my boots today with the cooler weather.


----------



## aksaiyo

stilly said:


> Ballerina Pink Patent So Kates with a pink trench coat and navy dress today. It was a cold, rainy day and the leaves at my house finally gave into the cold & wind and fell...and many of them were still green...
> View attachment 4252136



This looks like a perfect match to you skin tone! I was surprised to see it was ballerina pink and not a nude color.


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Ballerina Pink Patent So Kates with a pink trench coat and navy dress today. It was a cold, rainy day and the leaves at my house finally gave into the cold & wind and fell...and many of them were still green...


A lovely look, your poses seems to become fancier over time


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Stilly, you’re amazing!
> 
> [emoji122][emoji122]
> 
> I went running for my boots today with the cooler weather.



Thanks *Patsy*! I've gotten used to wearing my CL's in all kinds of weather...


----------



## stilly

aksaiyo said:


> This looks like a perfect match to you skin tone! I was surprised to see it was ballerina pink and not a nude color.



Thanks *aksaiyo*! I do love this color which is kind of a light pink/nude.


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> A lovely look, your poses seems to become fancier over time



Thanks so much *MsYvonne!* I think I'm running out of poses after so many pics...


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, Natural Python Unbout 120's to work...


----------



## PatsyCline

WOW! You continue to amaze me with the different models of CLs you have.


----------



## label24

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Natural Python Unbout 120's to work...
> View attachment 4254084
> View attachment 4254085
> View attachment 4254086
> View attachment 4254087
> View attachment 4254088
> View attachment 4254089
> View attachment 4254090
> View attachment 4254091
> View attachment 4254092
> View attachment 4254093



TDF my dear stilly!!!!


----------



## Bee-licious

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Natural Python Unbout 120's to work...
> View attachment 4254084
> View attachment 4254085
> View attachment 4254086
> View attachment 4254087
> View attachment 4254088
> View attachment 4254089
> View attachment 4254090
> View attachment 4254091
> View attachment 4254092
> View attachment 4254093


Lovely! But my feet aches when I think of myself wearing these because I still cannot wear any of my Loubs, so I get sad.


----------



## MBB Fan

So lovely!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Very beautiful display of high heels paired perfectly with your amazing outfit! Have an amazing day Stilly


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Natural Python Unbout 120's to work...
> View attachment 4254084
> View attachment 4254085
> View attachment 4254086
> View attachment 4254087
> View attachment 4254088
> View attachment 4254089
> View attachment 4254090
> View attachment 4254091
> View attachment 4254092
> View attachment 4254093


Love the front shot! Lovely pose!
Can't wait to see your casual outfits...


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> WOW! You continue to amaze me with the different models of CLs you have.



Thanks *Patsy*! I'm trying to work in some of lesser worn pairs...


----------



## stilly

Bee-licious said:


> Lovely! But my feet aches when I think of myself wearing these because I still cannot wear any of my Loubs, so I get sad.



Thanks *Bee-licious*! Its sad you can't wear yours...


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> So lovely!



Thanks *MBB*!!!


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> Very beautiful display of high heels paired perfectly with your amazing outfit! Have an amazing day Stilly



Thanks so much *Birkin*! Hope you're having a great weekend!


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Love the front shot! Lovely pose!
> Can't wait to see your casual outfits...



Thanks *nidaodi*! I'll have to pull together some more casual looks...


----------



## stilly

More Black Patent Merci Allen 130's...


----------



## MsYvonne

I am speechless


----------



## baldjohn

Hi Stilly

Love the Merci Allen.  How are they to wear compared to the Hot Chicks as your arch looks very similar in them.  Which can be worn longer if on your feet a lot?


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> I am speechless



You're so sweet to me *MsYvonne*...


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Hi Stilly
> 
> Love the Merci Allen.  How are they to wear compared to the Hot Chicks as your arch looks very similar in them.  Which can be worn longer if on your feet a lot?



Thanks *john*!
The Merci Allens are much more comfy than the Hot Chicks mostly due to the rounded toe which doesn't crush my toes quite as much. I can definitely wear them much longer than the Hot Chicks.  I've worn them to work for over a 12 hour day so far.


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, my new to me Black Kid Viennana 120's. I find this to the perfect heel for skinny jeans...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, my new to me Black Kid Viennana 120's. I find this to the perfect heel for skinny jeans...
> View attachment 4257473
> View attachment 4257474
> View attachment 4257475
> View attachment 4257476
> View attachment 4257473
> View attachment 4257474
> View attachment 4257475
> View attachment 4257476
> View attachment 4257489
> View attachment 4257492
> View attachment 4257493
> View attachment 4257494
> View attachment 4257495
> View attachment 4257499


Stunning!!! Perfect match! Would it be too tight for your feet and toes?
Can't wait to see your Casual+Iriza soon...


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, my new to me Black Kid Viennana 120's. I find this to the perfect heel for skinny jeans...
> View attachment 4257473
> View attachment 4257474
> View attachment 4257475
> View attachment 4257476
> View attachment 4257473
> View attachment 4257474
> View attachment 4257475
> View attachment 4257476
> View attachment 4257489
> View attachment 4257492
> View attachment 4257493
> View attachment 4257494
> View attachment 4257495
> View attachment 4257499


WOW Stilly they add such a sexy look to skinny jeans ! I love it , the sneaky red toe polish on the right big toe is cool , totaly love the sqwish toe look in the point it adds such a sexy eminent to your shoes and feet .


----------



## frogger4y

Perfect shoes to a perfect outfit


----------



## frogger4y

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Stunning!!! Perfect match! Would it be too tight for your feet and toes?
> Can't wait to see your Casual+Iriza soon...



Thanks *nidaodi*! More to come once the rains subside...


----------



## stilly

sharon100 said:


> WOW Stilly they add such a sexy look to skinny jeans ! I love it , the sneaky red toe polish on the right big toe is cool , totaly love the sqwish toe look in the point it adds such a sexy eminent to your shoes and feet .



Thanks so much *sharon*! I do love the look of my toes in these and they're actually quite comfy to wear.


----------



## stilly

frogger4y said:


> Perfect shoes to a perfect outfit



Thanks so much *frogger*!


----------



## stilly

Boots today on a cold, windy day. The weather has been cold and windy lately so my picture taking has been limited...


----------



## Louboutin Cat

stilly said:


> Boots today on a cold, windy day. The weather has been cold and windy lately so my picture taking has been limited...
> View attachment 4264081
> View attachment 4264082
> View attachment 4264083
> View attachment 4264084
> View attachment 4264085
> View attachment 4264086
> View attachment 4264087
> View attachment 4264088
> View attachment 4264089
> View attachment 4264090



Always looking so good, girl. You keep on rocking it! [emoji173]️


----------



## PatsyCline

So chic! What model are the boots?


----------



## marceli

Armurabotta for the win,https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/img_3756-jpg.4264086/
such, a strong pose. I hope Stilly, You show us much more outfits with these great boots


----------



## MBB Fan

So beautiful!


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *sharon*! I do love the look of my toes in these and they're actually quite comfy to wear.



Hi Stilly. I agree the Viennana look great and quite unusual.  How is their toe space compared to the piggies, SK & HC?


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> Boots today on a cold, windy day. The weather has been cold and windy lately so my picture taking has been limited...
> View attachment 4264081
> View attachment 4264082
> View attachment 4264083
> View attachment 4264084
> View attachment 4264085
> View attachment 4264086
> View attachment 4264087
> View attachment 4264088
> View attachment 4264089
> View attachment 4264090


This looks stunning for the cold weather! Have a great day Stilly.


----------



## stilly

Louboutin Cat said:


> Always looking so good, girl. You keep on rocking it! [emoji173]️



Thanks *Louboutin Cat*!!!


----------



## stilly

marceli said:


> Armurabotta for the win,https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/img_3756-jpg.4264086/
> such, a strong pose. I hope Stilly, You show us much more outfits with these great boots



Thanks for the assist *marceli*! More boots & booties to come...


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> So beautiful!



Thanks *MBB*!!!


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Hi Stilly. I agree the Viennana look great and quite unusual.  How is their toe space compared to the piggies, SK & HC?


Thanks* john*! The Viennana's are definitely more comfy on my toes than any of my CL pumps, the SK's, HC's or Pigalles. I think the toe box is slightly wider which helps.


----------



## stilly

BirkinLover77 said:


> This looks stunning for the cold weather! Have a great day Stilly.



Thanks *Birkin*! Its definitely boot weather with the cold setting in...


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Iriza 120's for Casual Friday yesterday...


----------



## MsYvonne

I am somewhat persuaded, I liked a post with you not wearing a skirt or dress


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Black Patent Iriza 120's for Casual Friday yesterday...
> View attachment 4267527
> View attachment 4267528
> View attachment 4267529
> View attachment 4267530
> View attachment 4267531
> View attachment 4267532
> View attachment 4267533
> View attachment 4267534
> View attachment 4267535
> View attachment 4267536


I'm totally obssessed with the close front and side angle showing the full arc of the Iriza and the feet!!!


----------



## Obelix

stilly said:


> Black Patent Iriza 120's for Casual Friday yesterday...
> View attachment 4267527
> View attachment 4267528
> View attachment 4267529
> View attachment 4267530
> View attachment 4267531
> View attachment 4267532
> View attachment 4267533
> View attachment 4267534
> View attachment 4267535
> View attachment 4267536


Stilly, you are amazing! No one can beat you.


----------



## Mr. Loub

I’m new here and I’m fascinated with your thread Stilly. I passed many time watching your beautiful and fabulous high heels collection and reading some posts,but i loved mainly your Louboutin collection,one of my favourite brands. I also liked your Casadei collection, but you look amazing with all kind of stilettos heels on your feet.

I’m impressed with your Hot Chicks collection, because those are my favourite Louboutin model. I’ll keep around always waiting for more beautiful and sexy pictures from you.

I really love your close up high heels pictures.


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> I am somewhat persuaded, I liked a post with you not wearing a skirt or dress



"Somewhat" but you don't seem totally convinced...
Its nice to wear something different for a change...
Don't worry, the dresses and skirts aren't going away for long...


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> I'm totally obssessed with the close front and side angle showing the full arc of the Iriza and the feet!!!



Thanks *nidaodi*! I'm trying some new different angles for the close ups to change things up...


----------



## stilly

Obelix said:


> Stilly, you are amazing! No one can beat you.



Thanks so much *Obelix*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> I’m new here and I’m fascinated with your thread Stilly. I passed many time watching your beautiful and fabulous high heels collection and reading some posts,but i loved mainly your Louboutin collection,one of my favourite brands. I also liked your Casadei collection, but you look amazing with all kind of stilettos heels on your feet.
> 
> I’m impressed with your Hot Chicks collection, because those are my favourite Louboutin model. I’ll keep around always waiting for more beautiful and sexy pictures from you.
> 
> I really love your close up high heels pictures.



Thanks so much Mr. *Loub*!
I do love the Hot Chicks as well...its one of my all time favs!
I like doing the close-ups and I'm still experimenting with some new angles.

I actually have a number of pairs of new Casadei's I've bought included 3 new pairs of Blade boots I just got last week.
I'm hoping to post some pics of them in my other thread in the next few weeks.
More to come...stay tuned!


----------



## albatros

stilly said:


> Black Patent Iriza 120's for Casual Friday yesterday...
> View attachment 4267527
> View attachment 4267528
> View attachment 4267529
> View attachment 4267530
> View attachment 4267531
> View attachment 4267532
> View attachment 4267533
> View attachment 4267534
> View attachment 4267535
> View attachment 4267536


Stilly your looks are always beautiful!!!


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

stilly said:


> Thanks so much Mr. *Loub*!
> I do love the Hot Chicks as well...its one of my all time favs!
> I like doing the close-ups and I'm still experimenting with some new angles.
> 
> I actually have a number of pairs of new Casadei's I've bought included 3 new pairs of Blade boots I just got last week.
> I'm hoping to post some pics of them in my other thread in the next few weeks.
> More to come...stay tuned!


Stilly thank you for constantly updating your thread.
This sounds wonderful, how do casadei boots sizing compare to Louboutin boots ? Did you take the same size?


----------



## stilly

albatros said:


> Stilly your looks are always beautiful!!!



Thanks *albatros*!!!


----------



## stilly

Qqitzcrystal said:


> Stilly thank you for constantly updating your thread.
> This sounds wonderful, how do casadei boots sizing compare to Louboutin boots ? Did you take the same size?



Thanks *Qqitzcrystal*!
The Casadei's run about the same as the CL's size wise. On boots I usually go up a half size though so I can wear tights or socks.


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Hot Chicks today. Its gotten a little chilly lately so I thought I'd break out the stockings...


----------



## FashionForwardChick

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *lydia*! I love your Piggies in your avatar!
> By coincidence, I'm just coming in from wearing my Black Patent Piggies from a shopping excursion today.
> Here are some front pics which are rarely take...
> View attachment 4222366
> View attachment 4222367
> View attachment 4222368
> View attachment 4222369


impressive!! do your toes hurt in these? if you go one size larger, would the back of your heel fall out? please let me know :o)


----------



## MsYvonne

We are synchronized again, there is hardly a day I am without stockings this time of the year which has its charms.


----------



## Mr. Loub

I'm impressed with this photos set. I had previously commented that "Hot Chicks" were my favorite shoes and you uploaded  fabulous and sexy photos." I believe it was a simple coincidence, but I loved it. "Hot Chicks" make your feet even more beautiful than they already are .

I prefer to watch you in bare legs but those stocking are perfect on your stunning legs. In my opinion, what is beautiful to be seen it should not be hidden. Thank you so much.


----------



## Louboutin Cat

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chicks today. Its gotten a little chilly lately so I thought I'd break out the stockings...
> View attachment 4270288
> View attachment 4270289
> View attachment 4270290
> View attachment 4270291
> View attachment 4270292
> View attachment 4270293
> View attachment 4270294
> View attachment 4270295
> View attachment 4270296
> View attachment 4270297



Stunning! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## stilly

FashionForwardChick said:


> impressive!! do your toes hurt in these? if you go one size larger, would the back of your heel fall out? please let me know :o)



Thanks *FashionForwardChick*! No remarkably they don't really hurt. I do have them in a larger size but you're correct in that my feet slip out. Losing a shoe when walking happened more times than I can mention...


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> We are synchronized again, there is hardly a day I am without stockings this time of the year which has its charms.



Great minds think alike *MsYvonne*! I do like the warmth of the stockings on chilly days...


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> I'm impressed with this photos set. I had previously commented that "Hot Chicks" were my favorite shoes and you uploaded  fabulous and sexy photos." I believe it was a simple coincidence, but I loved it. "Hot Chicks" make your feet even more beautiful than they already are .
> 
> I prefer to watch you in bare legs but those stocking are perfect on your stunning legs. In my opinion, what is beautiful to be seen it should not be hidden. Thank you so much.



Thanks *Mr. Loub*! I hadn't worn the Hot Chicks in a while so your comment reminded me to break them out again.
I generally go with bare legs but if its cold I'll sometimes wear stockings. Most of the year its too hot just to wear stockings and in general I approve the bare legs look as well.


----------



## stilly

Louboutin Cat said:


> Stunning! [emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks *Louboutin Cat*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Suede Boots today with a sweater dress on another chilly day. These are the Pigalle 120 style boots that I can never remember the name of...


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Beautiful boots, I believe they are called Pigalle Botta


----------



## PatsyCline

Love the sweater dress!


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Black Suede Boots today with a sweater dress on another chilly day. These are the Pigalle 120 style boots that I can never remember the name of...


Very stylish dear Stilly, are it stockings or is it a legging covering your legs?


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> Black Suede Boots today with a sweater dress on another chilly day. These are the Pigalle 120 style boots that I can never remember the name of...
> View attachment 4272525
> View attachment 4272526
> View attachment 4272527
> View attachment 4272528
> View attachment 4272529
> View attachment 4272530
> View attachment 4272531
> View attachment 4272532
> View attachment 4272533
> View attachment 4272534



You always look amazing, sensual and elegant, even with casual clothes. The So Kate model shape is always beautiful in shoes or boots format. So Kate are my 2nd favourite Louboutin model after Hot Chicks.I have to confess that I prefer to see you with short skirts or short dresses and bare legs, but you also look amazing with tight leggings or stocking. I have the same doubt as MsYvonne.


----------



## MBB Fan

Wow, you look so beautiful.


----------



## stilly

Qqitzcrystal said:


> Beautiful boots, I believe they are called Pigalle Botta



Thanks *Qqitzcrystal*! I think you're right or at least close...


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Love the sweater dress!



Thanks *Patsy*!
I've bought a few new sweater dresses to get me through the colder months...


----------



## Zucnarf

Stilly, those suede boots are so nice!!! Wish they were still available!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Very stylish dear Stilly, are it stockings or is it a legging covering your legs?



Thanks *MsYvonne*! They're actually tights for the colder weather.
I do wear leggings but never under a dress.


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> You always look amazing, sensual and elegant, even with casual clothes. The So Kate model shape is always beautiful in shoes or boots format. So Kate are my 2nd favourite Louboutin model after Hot Chicks.I have to confess that I prefer to see you with short skirts or short dresses and bare legs, but you also look amazing with tight leggings or stocking. I have the same doubt as MsYvonne.



Thanks so much Mr. *Loub*!
Don't worry...more bare legs to come...


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Wow, you look so beautiful.



Thanks *MBB*!!!


----------



## stilly

Zucnarf said:


> Stilly, those suede boots are so nice!!! Wish they were still available!



Thanks *Zucnarf*! I wish they'd start making the 120mm boots again as well...


----------



## stilly

Light Python Pigalle Follies 120's with skinnys for Casual Friday yesterday...


----------



## stilly

White Kid So Kates with a polka dot dress for a little holiday shopping today...


----------



## Akira_Hashima

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chicks today. Its gotten a little chilly lately so I thought I'd break out the stockings...
> 
> Hello Stilly, I'm absolutely fascinated of your great pictures, slim legs and your huge collection of Louboutins!
> I'm currenly in the process of creating a 3D model of the HotChicks + Allenissima and would like to ask you a favour:
> I would need a picture of the HotChicks/Allenissima straight from behind (and from the front), similar to the attached picture, with the  camera at floor hight (like on your last picture IMG_4095.JPG).
> That would help me to get a realistic view, how the shoe deforms with a foot inside.
> Would that be possible?
> Many thanks in advance, Akira


----------



## yoshikitty

Wow! you wore the SK for Christmas shopping??!!  
How many hours were you walking around with your heels shopping?


----------



## rcrmcweb

stilly said:


> Light Python Pigalle Follies 120's with skinnys for Casual Friday yesterday...
> View attachment 4274064
> View attachment 4274065
> View attachment 4274066
> View attachment 4274067
> View attachment 4274068
> View attachment 4274069
> View attachment 4274070
> View attachment 4274071
> View attachment 4274072
> View attachment 4274073


Glow-in-the-dark snakes!


----------



## sharpster

rcrmcweb said:


> Glow-in-the-dark snakes!


How do you wear those shopping? Or any of your so kates? My wife would only ever wear them out for an evening. She has the sokate kid leather, how do you manage it, any tips?!


----------



## albatros

stilly said:


> White Kid So Kates with a polka dot dress for a little holiday shopping today...
> View attachment 4274093
> View attachment 4274094
> View attachment 4274095
> View attachment 4274096
> View attachment 4274097
> View attachment 4274098
> View attachment 4274099
> View attachment 4274100
> View attachment 4274101
> View attachment 4274102


the ring is very nice


----------



## Mr. Loub

You always look amazing and sexy in all ways. I really like to see you in skinny jeans and high heels, because I believe that simplicity can be sensual too. Then you look sensual in casual outfit.

Nothing is sexier than to see you in bare legs and high heels. Those white kid So kate are beautiful and your feet look perfect inside it, with the ring detail that is perfect there. That mini dress with white heels  make you sensual, elegant and simple.


----------



## stilly

yoshikitty said:


> Wow! you wore the SK for Christmas shopping??!!
> How many hours were you walking around with your heels shopping?



I actually wear my CL's quite a bit to go shopping *yoshikitty*.
This was a about a 4 hour excursion which isn't that long considering I wear them to work all the time.
With the White Kid SK's, I'm more worried about getting them dirty than anything.... I walked very carefully...


----------



## stilly

rcrmcweb said:


> Glow-in-the-dark snakes!



I was home before dark so I didn't get the full "glowing" effect. They look fairly normal in the daylight...


----------



## stilly

sharpster said:


> How do you wear those shopping? Or any of your so kates? My wife would only ever wear them out for an evening. She has the sokate kid leather, how do you manage it, any tips?!



I wear my SK's to work all the time so a little bit of shopping isn't that big a deal for me. If you wear them as often as I do, wearing them longer gets easier. It does require some early pain though and my feet have plenty of calluses to prove it. It requires lot of practice and repetition which not many people want to commit to...


----------



## stilly

albatros said:


> the ring is very nice



Thanks *albatros*!
I wear toe rings only occasionally...most of them aren't that comfortable for me...


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> You always look amazing and sexy in all ways. I really like to see you in skinny jeans and high heels, because I believe that simplicity can be sensual too. Then you look sensual in casual outfit.
> 
> Nothing is sexier than to see you in bare legs and high heels. Those white kid So kate are beautiful and your feet look perfect inside it, with the ring detail that is perfect there. That mini dress with white heels  make you sensual, elegant and simple.



Thanks so much *Mr. Loub*!
But my tanned legs are long gone now so my bare legs will start to stick out more...


----------



## Marniem

Hey Stilly I'd love to see you post some of your older high shoes too


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Light Python Pigalle Follies 120's with skinnys for Casual Friday yesterday...
> View attachment 4274064
> View attachment 4274065
> View attachment 4274066
> View attachment 4274067
> View attachment 4274068
> View attachment 4274069
> View attachment 4274070
> View attachment 4274071
> View attachment 4274072
> View attachment 4274073


I love this. The Python Pigalle perfectly matches the casual outfit! Can't wait to see your casual CL every week!
I would love to see how gorgeous it would be with your stockings+opening heels e.g. Iriza or crosspiga...


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *Mr. Loub*!
> But my tanned legs are long gone now so my bare legs will start to stick out more...



Your legs are always beautiful and sexy, whether they are tanned or not, they just need is to be in sight. I believe your stunning legs make many women half your age jealous.

I love to see you wearing So Kate for work and do daily stuff, because in my opinion,  they are classic and sexier than Pigalle. The shape is beautiful and the heels are more thin and it makes the diference.


----------



## stilly

Marniem said:


> Hey Stilly I'd love to see you post some of your older high shoes too



Which ones?


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> I love this. The Python Pigalle perfectly matches the casual outfit! Can't wait to see your casual CL every week!
> I would love to see how gorgeous it would be with your stockings+opening heels e.g. Iriza or crosspiga...



Thanks *nidaodi*!
More casual outfits to come...


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> Your legs are always beautiful and sexy, whether they are tanned or not, they just need is to be in sight. I believe your stunning legs make many women half your age jealous.
> 
> I love to see you wearing So Kate for work and do daily stuff, because in my opinion,  they are classic and sexier than Pigalle. The shape is beautiful and the heels are more thin and it makes the diference.



Thanks *Mr. Loub*!
More to come...


----------



## stilly

Back to basics today for work with my Black Patent So Kates on a chilly day...


----------



## Marniem

The Italian Heels brand


stilly said:


> Which ones?


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> White Kid So Kates with a polka dot dress for a little holiday shopping today...
> View attachment 4274093
> View attachment 4274094
> View attachment 4274095
> View attachment 4274096
> View attachment 4274097
> View attachment 4274098
> View attachment 4274099
> View attachment 4274100
> View attachment 4274101
> View attachment 4274102


You are amazing wearing these shopping with a lot of standing in lines and walking around. I know you are used to wearing So Kate's but your poor toes and ankles must get tired shopping , at the office you can sit and rest your feet most of the time. My wife wears heels to dinner but would never be able to wear them shopping like you do.


----------



## LaysMom

stilly said:


> Light Python Pigalle Follies 120's with skinnys for Casual Friday yesterday...
> View attachment 4274064
> View attachment 4274065
> View attachment 4274066
> View attachment 4274067
> View attachment 4274068
> View attachment 4274069
> View attachment 4274070
> View attachment 4274071
> View attachment 4274072
> View attachment 4274073



Amazing! You look so put together and classy! Love it. Any tips or suggestions to wearing them comfortably? I have 3 pairs that really don’t get to go out at all


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> Back to basics today for work with my Black Patent So Kates on a chilly day...
> View attachment 4276744
> View attachment 4276745
> View attachment 4276746
> View attachment 4276747
> View attachment 4276748
> View attachment 4276749
> View attachment 4276750
> View attachment 4276751
> View attachment 4276752
> View attachment 4276753



What you call basics or casual, for me, it always means sensual and elegant. Yours So Kate are my favourites number 2, after Hot Chicks. That model is beautiful and your feet look perfect inside them.
You are a woman of courage, of making many others jealous. Even on chilly days, you wear short clothes and always bare legs. I love it in you, because what is beautiful is to be seen. I believe that your simple walk through the corridors of your work delights many co-workers. Lucky guys.


----------



## Mr. Loub

Marniem said:


> The Italian Heels brand



Perhaps is referring to this brand.


----------



## Akira_Hashima

Simply amazing! That black seamed pantyhose with the black patent HH looks so great!


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> View attachment 4277043
> 
> 
> Perhaps is referring to this brand.



Maybe...I certainly haven't worn these in a while as I've migrated to the Hot Chicks. They're all 130mm heels...


----------



## stilly

Akira_Hashima said:


> Simply amazing! That black seamed pantyhose with the black patent HH looks so great!





Marniem said:


> The Italian Heels brand



I haven't worn those in a while. They might be good to bring out for the holidays...


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> You are amazing wearing these shopping with a lot of standing in lines and walking around. I know you are used to wearing So Kate's but your poor toes and ankles must get tired shopping , at the office you can sit and rest your feet most of the time. My wife wears heels to dinner but would never be able to wear them shopping like you do.



Its not so bad shopping in the SK's *florcom*. I was shoppong, then driving to another store, stopping again, etc. so I had some breaks in between walking & standing...


----------



## stilly

LaysMom said:


> Amazing! You look so put together and classy! Love it. Any tips or suggestions to wearing them comfortably? I have 3 pairs that really don’t get to go out at all



Thanks *LaysMom*!
You really have to wear CL's often to break them in. I wear them around the house to break-in new pairs.
Most people struggle in 120mm or higher heels if they don't wear them often.
Its all practice and repetition...


----------



## stilly

Akira_Hashima said:


> Simply amazing! That black seamed pantyhose with the black patent HH looks so great!



Thanks *Akira*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> What you call basics or casual, for me, it always means sensual and elegant. Yours So Kate are my favourites number 2, after Hot Chicks. That model is beautiful and your feet look perfect inside them.
> You are a woman of courage, of making many others jealous. Even on chilly days, you wear short clothes and always bare legs. I love it in you, because what is beautiful is to be seen. I believe that your simple walk through the corridors of your work delights many co-workers. Lucky guys.



Thanks so much *Mr. Loub*! I wear these so much they're pretty comfy at this point.
I had on a cute gray sweater min dress but the coat covers it up...oh well...


----------



## Marniem

stilly said:


> Maybe...I certainly haven't worn these in a while as I've migrated to the Hot Chicks. They're all 130mm heels...


Yes those are the shoes I was talking about


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> Maybe...I certainly haven't worn these in a while as I've migrated to the Hot Chicks. They're all 130mm heels...



I think it was a great choice to migrate to Hot Chicks. In my opinion, Hot Chicks are more beautiful and sexier than Italian Heels, in all ways. They are very high, but keep a classic shape and style. They are always in fashion and make feet more beautiful.


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *Mr. Loub*! I wear these so much they're pretty comfy at this point.
> I had on a cute gray sweater min dress but the coat covers it up...oh well...



You look beautiful and sexy, but as you said, the coat covers it up. Unfortunatelly, I couldn't see your gray sweater mini dress, that i bet made you sexier than you are with coat. But we can't have everything we wish. I'll always keep around to never lose all beautiful images from you. 
What you do is give us beautiful gifts, almost daily, that we should all thank you.


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> I think it was a great choice to migrate to Hot Chicks. In my opinion, Hot Chicks are more beautiful and sexier than Italian Heels, in all ways. They are very high, but keep a classic shape and style. They are always in fashion and make feet more beautiful.



I'd agree. The Hot Chicks hadn't been released when I was wearing the Italian Heel 130's years ago.


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> You look beautiful and sexy, but as you said, the coat covers it up. Unfortunatelly, I couldn't see your gray sweater mini dress, that i bet made you sexier than you are with coat. But we can't have everything we wish. I'll always keep around to never lose all beautiful images from you.
> What you do is give us beautiful gifts, almost daily, that we should all thank you.



Thanks Mr. Loub!
I should have opened up the coat to show the dress. I usually do that...for next time...


----------



## stilly

New to me Black Kid Salonu 120's to work today for Casual Friday despite the damp weather...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> New to me Black Kid Salonu 120's to work today for Casual Friday despite the damp weather...
> View attachment 4279853
> View attachment 4279854
> View attachment 4279855
> View attachment 4279856
> View attachment 4279857
> View attachment 4279858
> View attachment 4279859
> View attachment 4279860
> View attachment 4279861
> View attachment 4279862


That’s rock!!! Love this


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> New to me Black Kid Salonu 120's to work today for Casual Friday despite the damp weather...
> View attachment 4279853
> View attachment 4279854
> View attachment 4279855
> View attachment 4279856
> View attachment 4279857
> View attachment 4279858
> View attachment 4279859
> View attachment 4279860
> View attachment 4279861
> View attachment 4279862


Totally irresistible with such angles and poses, Salonu perfectly showing how gorgeous the ankles are.
Can't resist with another open heel outfits soon but it's getting really cold now...


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> That’s rock!!! Love this



Thanks *nidaodi*!!!


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Totally irresistible with such angles and poses, Salonu perfectly showing how gorgeous the ankles are.
> Can't resist with another open heel outfits soon but it's getting really cold now...



I'll do some more open heeled outfits when the sun comes back out...


----------



## stilly

Its been cold and rainy the last 3 days but today I ventured out despite the weather for some shopping in my trusty Nude Patent So Kates...


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> New to me Black Kid Salonu 120's to work today for Casual Friday despite the damp weather...
> View attachment 4279853
> View attachment 4279854
> View attachment 4279855
> View attachment 4279856
> View attachment 4279857
> View attachment 4279858
> View attachment 4279859
> View attachment 4279860
> View attachment 4279861
> View attachment 4279862



You look incredible and sensual as usual. These high heels are perfect in that casual outfit. Skinny jeans is always a great option because we notice the perfect shape of your legs. You always know how to arouse the interest of the male class, even covering your stunning legs.


----------



## Obelix

stilly said:


> Its been cold and rainy the last 3 days but today I ventured out despite the weather for some shopping in my trusty Nude Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 4281720
> View attachment 4281721
> View attachment 4281722
> View attachment 4281723
> View attachment 4281724
> View attachment 4281725
> View attachment 4281726
> View attachment 4281727
> View attachment 4281728
> View attachment 4281729


Amazing Stilly! Perfect as always. Thank you very much.


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> Its been cold and rainy the last 3 days but today I ventured out despite the weather for some shopping in my trusty Nude Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 4281720
> View attachment 4281721
> View attachment 4281722
> View attachment 4281723
> View attachment 4281724
> View attachment 4281725
> View attachment 4281726
> View attachment 4281727
> View attachment 4281728
> View attachment 4281729



This set of photos are fantastic and you have chosen a beautiful pair of shoes that I love ... Nude So Kate are simply beautiful. I loved your new poses of photos, they are simply divine. Your legs are beautiful and fantastic as we can see right here, with some fantastic angles. I really loved your outfit always so sensual and elegant. Please keep innovating.


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> You look incredible and sensual as usual. These high heels are perfect in that casual outfit. Skinny jeans is always a great option because we notice the perfect shape of your legs. You always know how to arouse the interest of the male class, even covering your stunning legs.



Thanks so much *Mr. Loub*!!! More to come...


----------



## stilly

Obelix said:


> Amazing Stilly! Perfect as always. Thank you very much.



Thanks *Obelix*!!!


----------



## stilly

Full Leopard Overload for work today...


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> Full Leopard Overload for work today...
> View attachment 4284923
> View attachment 4284924
> View attachment 4284925
> View attachment 4284926
> View attachment 4284927
> View attachment 4284928
> View attachment 4284929
> View attachment 4284930
> View attachment 4284931
> View attachment 4284932



You look absolutely stunning. I love your leopard patern in dress and your Leopard So Kate. Like always, you are beautiful, sensual and casual. I like to see you in casual look , but always sensual. 
I never feel tired to mention your beautiful and stunning legs, I never nmentioned it before, but I noticed many times your taste for scarves. Scarf at the neck is a very beautiful prop and looks great on you.


----------



## stilly

Thanks *Mr. Loub*!
Yes I love scarves especially now that its getting colder outside!
Unfortunately the scarf was upside down for some of these pics so you can see the care tag... It was very windy.
Oh well...I guess I still have a ways to go in both modeling & photography...


----------



## stilly

White Kid Pigalle Follies 120's for Casual Friday today...


----------



## Mr. Loub

You look beautiful and very classic, but always sensual. White kid colour is one of my favourite colours and the other is black kid. I really like mate colours in shoes. The Pigalle Follies looks amazing on your bare feet, with an amazing cleavage.
I have no doubt, you are an amazing photographer, always improving your skills.


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> You look beautiful and very classic, but always sensual. White kid colour is one of my favourite colours and the other is black kid. I really like mate colours in shoes. The Pigalle Follies looks amazing on your bare feet, with an amazing cleavage.
> I have no doubt, you are an amazing photographer, always improving your skills.



Thanks *Mr. Loub*!
I love the whites as well and lately they've been one of my go-to's despite the colder weather...


----------



## Paddy0174

Hi Stilly! I want to wish you and your family & friends a nice Christmas and happy holidays!
Thank you for sharing your amazing and wonderful pictures all year long! 
Happy holidays!


----------



## stilly

Paddy0174 said:


> Hi Stilly! I want to wish you and your family & friends a nice Christmas and happy holidays!
> Thank you for sharing your amazing and wonderful pictures all year long!
> Happy holidays!



Thanks so much *Paddy*!
We had a great Christmas and I hope you had a wonderful holiday as well!
More to come in 2019!


----------



## stilly

I wore my new to me (pre-owned) Black Python So Kate 120 Booties to work today...


----------



## stilly

Earlier this week, heading to the a Christmas Eve dinner with my family...
I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday!!! 

PS - Take a close look at the last two pics and see where my heel pierced a hole in the cement. Thankfully minimal damage to the heel though I did almost topple over...


----------



## yoshikitty

I hope you had a nice and happy holiday with your family and friends. 

The black python booties look gorgeous.  
Is it the price tag on your left boot??  

Wow! the heels are so hard and strong to piece a hole on the cement?  

I always want to ask,  what is the reason you don't use any CL bag?


----------



## MBB Fan

stilly said:


> I wore my new to me (pre-owned) Black Python So Kate 120 Booties to work today...



So unbelievable gorgeous! I wish you a happy new year!


----------



## grtlegs

I recognize that label.... it a RealReal anti return label.... know it well!!!


----------



## Mr. Loub

Your new Black Python So Kate 120 Booties are beautiful, an amazing acquisition. It seems to be cold outside, but you go to work in bare legs, it's simply amazing. Your outfit is beautiful, simple but always elegant, with a scarf.
I'm delighted with your Chritmas Eve outfit and high heels choose. You look beautiful, sensual and elegant. The dress is beautiful and the Black Patent So Kate matches so well with it, and finishing your outfit with a beautiful scarf. For me, a woman that can be sensual and elegant, being simple and classic at the same time is always a woman with style.


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> Earlier this week, heading to the a Christmas Eve dinner with my family...
> I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday!!!
> 
> PS - Take a close look at the last two pics and see where my heel pierced a hole in the cement. Thankfully minimal damage to the heel though I did almost topple over...
> View attachment 4289950
> View attachment 4289951
> View attachment 4289952
> View attachment 4289953
> View attachment 4289954
> View attachment 4289955
> View attachment 4289956
> View attachment 4289957
> View attachment 4289958
> View attachment 4289959


You better have that hole filled soon before you topple over and break an ankle or a wrist when you fall. These classic So Kate's look great as always.


----------



## fashionheelschic

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chicks today. Its gotten a little chilly lately so I thought I'd break out the stockings...
> View attachment 4270288
> View attachment 4270289
> View attachment 4270290
> View attachment 4270291
> View attachment 4270292
> View attachment 4270293
> View attachment 4270294
> View attachment 4270295
> View attachment 4270296
> View attachment 4270297


Gorgeous heels! The stockings add the finishing touch.


----------



## Doglover1610

stilly said:


> Earlier this week, heading to the a Christmas Eve dinner with my family...
> I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday!!!
> 
> PS - Take a close look at the last two pics and see where my heel pierced a hole in the cement. Thankfully minimal damage to the heel though I did almost topple over...
> View attachment 4289950
> View attachment 4289951
> View attachment 4289952
> View attachment 4289953
> View attachment 4289954
> View attachment 4289955
> View attachment 4289956
> View attachment 4289957
> View attachment 4289958
> View attachment 4289959



Haven't been in here in over a year but good to see you're still parading all these beautiful Loubies! Happy holidays to you and your family!


----------



## stilly

grtlegs said:


> I recognize that label.... it a RealReal anti return label.... know it well!!!



You're exactly right *grtlegs*! I bought these preowned from the Real Real and forgot to remove the sole tag...
Oh well... its off now...


----------



## stilly

yoshikitty said:


> I hope you had a nice and happy holiday with your family and friends.
> 
> The black python booties look gorgeous.
> Is it the price tag on your left boot??
> 
> Wow! the heels are so hard and strong to piece a hole on the cement?
> 
> I always want to ask,  what is the reason you don't use any CL bag?



Thanks *yoshikitty*! The tag on the shoe is a Real Real return tag I forgot to remove.
You folks are very observant...
I thus far haven't fallen in love with any of the CL bags. I was close to buying the So Kate clutch but haven't gone through it yet.


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> So unbelievable gorgeous! I wish you a happy new year!



Thanks *MBB*!
Hope you have a great New Year!!!


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> Your new Black Python So Kate 120 Booties are beautiful, an amazing acquisition. It seems to be cold outside, but you go to work in bare legs, it's simply amazing. Your outfit is beautiful, simple but always elegant, with a scarf.
> I'm delighted with your Chritmas Eve outfit and high heels choose. You look beautiful, sensual and elegant. The dress is beautiful and the Black Patent So Kate matches so well with it, and finishing your outfit with a beautiful scarf. For me, a woman that can be sensual and elegant, being simple and classic at the same time is always a woman with style.



Thanks so much *Mr. Loub*!
I usually go with bare legs even in the winter though I'll mix in nylons on occasion.


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> You better have that hole filled soon before you topple over and break an ankle or a wrist when you fall. These classic So Kate's look great as always.



Thanks *florcom*!
There are actually quite a few holes I've created with my heels. We've already patched them up a few times...which is why I tend not to take pics on this brick patio...


----------



## stilly

fashionheelschic said:


> Gorgeous heels! The stockings add the finishing touch.



Thanks *fashionheelschic*!!!


----------



## stilly

Doglover1610 said:


> Haven't been in here in over a year but good to see you're still parading all these beautiful Loubies! Happy holidays to you and your family!



I'm still wearing my beloved CL's *Doglover*!
Great for you to stop back! Happy Holidays!


----------



## stilly

A little late with this post but here was my Christmas Day outfit for a day with the family.
Red Plaid and Rouge De Mars So Kates...


----------



## grtlegs

stilly said:


> You're exactly right *grtlegs*! I bought these preowned from the Real Real and forgot to remove the sole tag...
> Oh well... its off now...



Well, at least we shop at the same places...hehe.....


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> A little late with this post but here was my Christmas Day outfit for a day with the family.
> Red Plaid and Rouge De Mars So Kates...
> View attachment 4291500
> View attachment 4291501
> View attachment 4291502
> View attachment 4291503
> View attachment 4291504
> View attachment 4291505
> View attachment 4291506
> View attachment 4291507
> View attachment 4291508
> View attachment 4291509



Gorgeous, classic, sensual and elegant... Thanks to share with us. Happy New Year.


----------



## stilly

grtlegs said:


> Well, at least we shop at the same places...hehe.....



I've found the Real Real to be a great source for pre-owned CL's...especially hard to find discontinued styles...


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> Gorgeous, classic, sensual and elegant... Thanks to share with us. Happy New Year.



Thanks *Mr. Loub*!
Have a great New Year!!!


----------



## grtlegs

stilly said:


> I've found the Real Real to be a great source for pre-owned CL's...especially hard to find discontinued styles...


Hi Stilly:

Yeah, me too.....but unfortunately I think we are the same size and have the same taste!.....bummer....


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, Black Calf Lucifer Bows...


----------



## grtlegs

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Black Calf Lucifer Bows...
> View attachment 4292970
> View attachment 4292971
> View attachment 4292973
> View attachment 4292974
> View attachment 4292977
> View attachment 4292978
> View attachment 4292979
> View attachment 4292980
> View attachment 4292992
> View attachment 4292993


The one style I have not been sucessful in acquiring....


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Black Calf Lucifer Bows...
> View attachment 4292970
> View attachment 4292971
> View attachment 4292973
> View attachment 4292974
> View attachment 4292977
> View attachment 4292978
> View attachment 4292979
> View attachment 4292980
> View attachment 4292992
> View attachment 4292993


Totally irresistible with your legs under the sunset!!


----------



## Paddy0174

Hi Stilly!


Hope you had agreat NYE and got well into 2019! I wish you and your family all the best for the next year!
And I'm looking very much forward to all the great and beguiling pictures you will surprise us with in the new year!
All the best


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> A little late with this post but here was my Christmas Day outfit for a day with the family.
> Red Plaid and Rouge De Mars So Kates...[emoji2]
> View attachment 4291500
> View attachment 4291501
> View attachment 4291502
> View attachment 4291503
> View attachment 4291504
> View attachment 4291505
> View attachment 4291506
> View attachment 4291507
> View attachment 4291508
> View attachment 4291509


Been a long time but your looking as good as ever my sweet in your Loubs


----------



## lovemysavior

stilly said:


> I wore my new to me (pre-owned) Black Python So Kate 120 Booties to work today...
> View attachment 4289908
> View attachment 4289909
> View attachment 4289910
> View attachment 4289911
> View attachment 4289912
> View attachment 4289913
> View attachment 4289914
> View attachment 4289915
> View attachment 4289916
> View attachment 4289917


Love those! Haven't been on TPF in so long. I just picked up the So Kate logo booties this weekend and can't wait to wear them.


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Black Calf Lucifer Bows...
> View attachment 4292970
> View attachment 4292971
> View attachment 4292973
> View attachment 4292974
> View attachment 4292977
> View attachment 4292978
> View attachment 4292979
> View attachment 4292980
> View attachment 4292992
> View attachment 4292993



You look simply gorgeous. Classic style, always showing yours stunning legs. I love the match of both colours, besides black is one of my favourites colours to be seen in a woman. Can you tell me, which is the diference of Black Calf and Black Kid?


----------



## stilly

grtlegs said:


> The one style I have not been sucessful in acquiring....



I see them on eBay occasionally but some of the prices are outrageous.
I do love the bows though...



nidaodi said:


> Totally irresistible with your legs under the sunset!!



Thanks *nidaodi*!!! 



Paddy0174 said:


> Hi Stilly!
> View attachment 4293811
> 
> Hope you had agreat NYE and got well into 2019! I wish you and your family all the best for the next year!
> And I'm looking very much forward to all the great and beguiling pictures you will surprise us with in the new year!
> All the best



Thanks so much *Paddy*!
More to come in 2019!
*Happy New Year Everyone!*



Kayapo97 said:


> Been a long time but your looking as good as ever my sweet in your Loubs



Good to hear from you *Kayapo*! We missed you!
Yes I'm still wearing my beloved CL's...



lovemysavior said:


> Love those! Haven't been on TPF in so long. I just picked up the So Kate logo booties this weekend and can't wait to wear them.



I think you'll love the So Kate booties *lovemysavior!* I have a pair of Black Calf So Kate Booties I've almost worn out at this point. Love them!



Mr. Loub said:


> You look simply gorgeous. Classic style, always showing yours stunning legs. I love the match of both colours, besides black is one of my favourites colours to be seen in a woman. Can you tell me, which is the diference of Black Calf and Black Kid?



Thanks so much *Mr. Loub*!
To be honest, I don't really know the difference between Kid and Calf leather...I just read what's on the box label.
Maybe someone else on this forum can answer...


----------



## stilly

I got to wear one of my Christmas gift CL's to a friends New Years Eve party on Monday. My new Black Calf Impera 120's...


----------



## stilly

I also brought these to the New Years Eve party and wore them a bit. After having a few too many drinks, some of the other girls at the party wanted to try them on which is probably not the best idea if you've had a little too much to drink and have never worn 130mm heels. It was fun though and fortunately no one got hurt...including these Hot Waves!  (PS - Don't mind the indents on my feet from the Impera's which I wore just before taking these pics...)


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> I also brought these to the New Years Eve party and wore them a bit. After having a few too many drinks, some of the other girls at the party wanted to try them on which is probably not the best idea if you've had a little too much to drink and have never worn 130mm heels. It was fun though and fortunately no one got hurt...including these Hot Waves!  (PS - Don't mind the indents on my feet from the Impera's which I wore just before taking these pics...)
> View attachment 4294761
> View attachment 4294762
> View attachment 4294764
> View attachment 4294765
> View attachment 4294766
> View attachment 4294779
> View attachment 4294780
> View attachment 4294782
> View attachment 4294783
> View attachment 4294784



OMG, the Hot Wave is such a HOT shoe!!

Like you, I'm a convert to the 130 Loubs -- Hot Chick, Hot Wave, Merci Allen 130.  Hot Chick is my new "goto" pump, although I still wear the 120 faves (pre-2013 Pigalle 120, Pigalle Follies 120, Love Me 120).  I'm about to receive a Body Strass 120 in a few days (found on Tradesy)..can't wait!! I recently scored a Salopatina 120 (black sheer mesh w/medallions version of the J-String 120)

Unfortunately, I can't wear an open-toe pump.  My right foot index toe sticks out, creates pain.  I can only admire from a distance.


----------



## PatsyCline

Sounds like we’ve got another participant for a future Hot Chick week!


----------



## racquel

PatsyCline said:


> Sounds like we’ve got another participant for a future Hot Chick week!



I've got SEVEN pair..!! Paid FULL price ($900), that's $6300 worth of heels.  WORTH EVER PENNY -- it's my ultimate shoe of all-time. This violated my rule of buying only at discount, $675 (the price of basic 120 pump, before the increase to $825) is my ceiling.

"The best shoe is the one that is worn the most"

2 black-patent (separated by .5 size), 2 shocking pink patent (separated by .5 size), leopard patent (separated by .5 size), black-red degrade (1 size only). I didn't spring for the Titi (yellow) or Opaline (turquoise), because I couldn't fathom an outfit to wear with them!

Stilly finally corralled a leopard-patent recently, as well as shocking pink-patent.  So, she's the reigning queen -- got ALL the styles of Hot Chick!!

"I am not worthy, I bow to her highness"

I've seen some (new) Hot Chicks go for $600 (buy-it-now) on Ebay, I would JUMP on them if it were my size!!

I debated whether to get Merci Allen 130, and decided nada.  Because, the Hot Chick is SO HOT -- I would wear it over the Merci Allen.  However, after seeing Stilly and EngineerinHeels (see attached pic) model them..I regret this decision.  I would spring for one, if I found one in my size.  Probably..TWO! One would get a lot of use, thus worn.  Need a 2nd for backup.  I just ran into a gal in Atlanta over Ebay (has 30 pairs of Loubs) who wears same size as me.  She just told me she refreshes her So Kate (black) every 2 years, they simply wear out.


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> I also brought these to the New Years Eve party and wore them a bit. *After having a few too many drinks, some of the other girls at the party wanted to try them on which is probably not the best idea if you've had a little too much to drink and have never worn 130mm heels. It was fun though and fortunately no one got hurt...including these Hot Waves!*  (PS - Don't mind the indents on my feet from the Impera's which I wore just before taking these pics...)
> View attachment 4294761
> View attachment 4294762
> View attachment 4294764
> View attachment 4294765
> View attachment 4294766
> View attachment 4294779
> View attachment 4294780
> View attachment 4294782
> View attachment 4294783
> View attachment 4294784



That's HILARIOUS!

I can't believe the Loub 120's I see put up for sale on Ebay, et al.  Many women simply can't wear'em, complaining about the heel height. Then, the threads on this forum about "shortening heels"..are you kidding?? Hell, that's what you (& other divas like Christina2, PatsyCline, Label24, et al) LIVE for!

"The higher the BETTER!"
-- Anna Wintour (aka "Nuclear Wintour", for her temper), Vogue editor

You mentioned one time wearing Hot Chick to a party, and some man staring at you. Question all of use are wondering -- how do you "fight off the men"?? I had guys coming up to me, wanting to "feel my legs" (I've got gorgeous legs like you, always mated with 5" stiletto heels).  I heard someone being propositioned to put their high heels ON THEIR FACE (for $20).  You could make a KILLING doing this, rich stupid men (with more $$ they can deal with) would probably pay $500 - $1000.  Some gal at a strip club told me about these types of rich fools.

That brings up another issue.  You are WAY over-qualified at your day job, given your fashion stardom (mainly your shoe style).  Dare I say, "sexualized and fetishized"..that's the whole Louboutin theme.  You need to explore a side gig, possibly even transitioning to it full time. Modeling, acting, singing, stand up comedy (you ARE a character!). Sitting behind a desk all day is a waste of your talents.

You remind me of Ginger on Gilligan's Island, a bombshell woman dressed glamorously. Check this compilation of Ginger on GI:

*Gilligan's Island - Ginger Grant Dazzles Island Guests*

3:25 mark, (surfer) Duke chasing Ginger

Ginger: "Oh! Duke, you scared me"
Duke: "Baby, that's not what I had on mind..at all"
Ginger: "Oh?"
Duke: "In fact, I've had other things on my mind, since I set eyes on you!"
Ginger: "Well, where's Mary Ann?"
Duke: "Baby..we don't need a cheering section"
Ginger: "I do. I'm an actress"
Duke: "See, I've heard of you movie chicks playing it cool. Aren't you carrying it too far?"
Ginger: "What do you mean far?"
Duke: "I'm talking about Life baby! Now, you take one long legged redhead. Mix it with tall handsome muscle man. Shake well, and..
[ Ginger scoots behind palm tree ]
Duke: "You got pretty good reflexes!"
Ginger: "I'm from Hollywood. I've been chased by the best!"

Leslie Sanders 1 year ago
"I always loved Ginger's clothes and hairstyles. She was so elegant. "

Richard Ranke 1 year ago
"She was elegant and poised,with such glamorous beauty. "

Derrick McVicar 1 year ago
"There were some pretty good guest stars on this show. I forgot about Rory Calhoun. I bet he was Ginger's favorite. He was quite the lady's man. "

Eric Dawson 1 year ago
"Wow, what a sexy fox. That lucky Russian is going for a nice moon light swim with the foxy lady. "

gypsytwigg glitter 1 year ago
"thoses dresses...her whole style "

Heather Ashby 1 year ago
"Ginger and Mary Ann were role models for young girls like me in the 70's. "

jasminne mcdonald 1 year ago
Here a trivia for you: Any one of you guy on Youtube ever fell in love with Ginger from Gilligan's Island? Yes or No?


----------



## Marniem

racquel said:


> That's HILARIOUS!
> 
> I can't believe the Loub 120's I see put up for sale on Ebay, et al.  Many women simply can't wear'em, complaining about the heel height. Then, the threads on this forum about "shortening heels"..are you kidding?? Hell, that's what you (& other divas like Christina2, PatsyCline, Label24, et al) LIVE for!
> 
> "The higher the BETTER!"
> -- Anna Wintour (aka "Nuclear Wintour", for her temper), Vogue editor
> 
> You mentioned one time wearing Hot Chick to a party, and some man staring at you. Question all of use are wondering -- how do you "fight off the men"?? I had guys coming up to me, wanting to "feel my legs" (I've got gorgeous legs like you, always mated with 5" stiletto heels).  I heard someone being propositioned to put their high heels ON THEIR FACE (for $20).  You could make a KILLING doing this, rich stupid men (with more $$ they can deal with) would probably pay $500 - $1000.  Some gal at a strip club told me about these types of rich fools.
> 
> That brings up another issue.  You are WAY over-qualified at your day job, given your fashion stardom (mainly your shoe style).  Dare I say, "sexualized and fetishized"..that's the whole Louboutin theme.  You need to explore a side gig, possibly even transitioning to it full time. Modeling, acting, singing, stand up comedy (you ARE a character!). Sitting behind a desk all day is a waste of your talents.
> 
> You remind me of Ginger on Gilligan's Island, a bombshell woman dressed glamorously. Check this compilation of Ginger on GI:
> 
> *Gilligan's Island - Ginger Grant Dazzles Island Guests*
> 
> 3:25 mark, (surfer) Duke chasing Ginger
> 
> Ginger: "Oh! Duke, you scared me"
> Duke: "Baby, that's not what I had on mind..at all"
> Ginger: "Oh?"
> Duke: "In fact, I've had other things on my mind, since I set eyes on you!"
> Ginger: "Well, where's Mary Ann?"
> Duke: "Baby..we don't need a cheering section"
> Ginger: "I do. I'm an actress"
> Duke: "See, I've heard of you movie chicks playing it cool. Aren't you carrying it too far?"
> Ginger: "What do you mean far?"
> Duke: "I'm talking about Life baby! Now, you take one long legged redhead. Mix it with tall handsome muscle man. Shake well, and..
> [ Ginger scoots behind palm tree ]
> Duke: "You got pretty good reflexes!"
> Ginger: "I'm from Hollywood. I've been chased by the best!"
> 
> Leslie Sanders 1 year ago
> "I always loved Ginger's clothes and hairstyles. She was so elegant. "
> 
> Richard Ranke 1 year ago
> "She was elegant and poised,with such glamorous beauty. "
> 
> Derrick McVicar 1 year ago
> "There were some pretty good guest stars on this show. I forgot about Rory Calhoun. I bet he was Ginger's favorite. He was quite the lady's man. "
> 
> Eric Dawson 1 year ago
> "Wow, what a sexy fox. That lucky Russian is going for a nice moon light swim with the foxy lady. "
> 
> gypsytwigg glitter 1 year ago
> "thoses dresses...her whole style "
> 
> Heather Ashby 1 year ago
> "Ginger and Mary Ann were role models for young girls like me in the 70's. "
> 
> jasminne mcdonald 1 year ago
> Here a trivia for you: Any one of you guy on Youtube ever fell in love with Ginger from Gilligan's Island? Yes or No?



Hello love you comments on wearing a higher heel. I'm with you flats or low heels just don't belong on my feet


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> I also brought these to the New Years Eve party and wore them a bit. After having a few too many drinks, some of the other girls at the party wanted to try them on which is probably not the best idea if you've had a little too much to drink and have never worn 130mm heels. It was fun though and fortunately no one got hurt...including these Hot Waves!  (PS - Don't mind the indents on my feet from the Impera's which I wore just before taking these pics...)
> View attachment 4294761
> View attachment 4294762
> View attachment 4294764
> View attachment 4294765
> View attachment 4294766
> View attachment 4294779
> View attachment 4294780
> View attachment 4294782
> View attachment 4294783
> View attachment 4294784



The Impera 120 model are very stylish and beautiful. I think this is the fourth different color you have of this model, but for me, the taller, the more beautiful and sexier the woman becomes. Then the Hot Wave 130 are perfect at your feet.
A woman in black always becomes inresistible and you are divine, elegant, sensual and gorgeous.
I have to confess that I laughed to myself when you said that after some drinks, other girls who were at the party wanted to try their Hot Wave 130, because 130mm not for any woman, so I could not stop laughing just thinking about them trying to walk in heels so high, and trying try to keep their balance. It must have been hilarious to see this little show.


----------



## Mr. Loub

racquel said:


> That's HILARIOUS!
> 
> I can't believe the Loub 120's I see put up for sale on Ebay, et al.  Many women simply can't wear'em, complaining about the heel height. Then, the threads on this forum about "shortening heels"..are you kidding?? Hell, that's what you (& other divas like Christina2, PatsyCline, Label24, et al) LIVE for!
> 
> "The higher the BETTER!"
> -- Anna Wintour (aka "Nuclear Wintour", for her temper), Vogue editor
> 
> You mentioned one time wearing Hot Chick to a party, and some man staring at you. Question all of use are wondering -- how do you "fight off the men"?? I had guys coming up to me, wanting to "feel my legs" (I've got gorgeous legs like you, always mated with 5" stiletto heels).  I heard someone being propositioned to put their high heels ON THEIR FACE (for $20).  You could make a KILLING doing this, rich stupid men (with more $$ they can deal with) would probably pay $500 - $1000.  Some gal at a strip club told me about these types of rich fools.
> 
> That brings up another issue.  You are WAY over-qualified at your day job, given your fashion stardom (mainly your shoe style).  Dare I say, "sexualized and fetishized"..that's the whole Louboutin theme.  You need to explore a side gig, possibly even transitioning to it full time. Modeling, acting, singing, stand up comedy (you ARE a character!). Sitting behind a desk all day is a waste of your talents.
> 
> You remind me of Ginger on Gilligan's Island, a bombshell woman dressed glamorously. Check this compilation of Ginger on GI:
> 
> *Gilligan's Island - Ginger Grant Dazzles Island Guests*
> 
> 3:25 mark, (surfer) Duke chasing Ginger
> 
> Ginger: "Oh! Duke, you scared me"
> Duke: "Baby, that's not what I had on mind..at all"
> Ginger: "Oh?"
> Duke: "In fact, I've had other things on my mind, since I set eyes on you!"
> Ginger: "Well, where's Mary Ann?"
> Duke: "Baby..we don't need a cheering section"
> Ginger: "I do. I'm an actress"
> Duke: "See, I've heard of you movie chicks playing it cool. Aren't you carrying it too far?"
> Ginger: "What do you mean far?"
> Duke: "I'm talking about Life baby! Now, you take one long legged redhead. Mix it with tall handsome muscle man. Shake well, and..
> [ Ginger scoots behind palm tree ]
> Duke: "You got pretty good reflexes!"
> Ginger: "I'm from Hollywood. I've been chased by the best!"
> 
> Leslie Sanders 1 year ago
> "I always loved Ginger's clothes and hairstyles. She was so elegant. "
> 
> Richard Ranke 1 year ago
> "She was elegant and poised,with such glamorous beauty. "
> 
> Derrick McVicar 1 year ago
> "There were some pretty good guest stars on this show. I forgot about Rory Calhoun. I bet he was Ginger's favorite. He was quite the lady's man. "
> 
> Eric Dawson 1 year ago
> "Wow, what a sexy fox. That lucky Russian is going for a nice moon light swim with the foxy lady. "
> 
> gypsytwigg glitter 1 year ago
> "thoses dresses...her whole style "
> 
> Heather Ashby 1 year ago
> "Ginger and Mary Ann were role models for young girls like me in the 70's. "
> 
> jasminne mcdonald 1 year ago
> Here a trivia for you: Any one of you guy on Youtube ever fell in love with Ginger from Gilligan's Island? Yes or No?




Racquel, I completely agree with you. I love seeing a woman in high heels and the higher and thinner they are, the more elegant and sexy the woman gets. 

You're quite right when you mention that most women complain about high heels because they cause pain in their feet, so I always say that high heels are not for any ordinary woman, but for true goddesses. A woman in high heels, always shows more elegance, sensuality and confidence.

Some men do not know how to appreciate or enjoy a woman in high heels. Everything about her is beauty, from the way she walks, spreading sensuality to the way she sits and when she crosses her legs, then the moment becomes magical. I simply delighted myself to enjoy a woman in high heels without having to touch her.

Unfortunately many men never show respect for ladies and it embarass me. Women must be respected and appreciated, not just been used the way some men want.


----------



## Mr. Loub

Marniem said:


> Hello love you comments on wearing a higher heel. I'm with you flats or low heels just don't belong on my feet



I always love to know that some true high heels women keep wearing them for their daily routines and avoid flat or low heels. Those ones are the true Queens or Divas.


----------



## albatros

stilly said:


> I also brought these to the New Years Eve party and wore them a bit. After having a few too many drinks, some of the other girls at the party wanted to try them on which is probably not the best idea if you've had a little too much to drink and have never worn 130mm heels. It was fun though and fortunately no one got hurt...including these Hot Waves!  (PS - Don't mind the indents on my feet from the Impera's which I wore just before taking these pics...)
> View attachment 4294761
> View attachment 4294762
> View attachment 4294764
> View attachment 4294765
> View attachment 4294766
> View attachment 4294779
> View attachment 4294780
> View attachment 4294782
> View attachment 4294783
> View attachment 4294784


AMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIING Really really good


----------



## lover99

So how did the other girls then handle the shoes? Did they even fit on them? How did the inexperienced girls handle the height? I really would like to hear some more details. 



stilly said:


> I also brought these to the New Years Eve party and wore them a bit. After having a few too many drinks, some of the other girls at the party wanted to try them on which is probably not the best idea if you've had a little too much to drink and have never worn 130mm heels. It was fun though and fortunately no one got hurt...including these Hot Waves!  (PS - Don't mind the indents on my feet from the Impera's which I wore just before taking these pics...)


----------



## label24

racquel said:


> That's HILARIOUS!
> 
> I can't believe the Loub 120's I see put up for sale on Ebay, et al.  Many women simply can't wear'em, complaining about the heel height. Then, the threads on this forum about "shortening heels"..are you kidding?? Hell, that's what you (& other divas like Christina2, PatsyCline, Label24, et al) LIVE for!
> 
> "The higher the BETTER!"
> -- Anna Wintour (aka "Nuclear Wintour", for her temper), Vogue editor
> 
> You mentioned one time wearing Hot Chick to a party, and some man staring at you. Question all of use are wondering -- how do you "fight off the men"?? I had guys coming up to me, wanting to "feel my legs" (I've got gorgeous legs like you, always mated with 5" stiletto heels).  I heard someone being propositioned to put their high heels ON THEIR FACE (for $20).  You could make a KILLING doing this, rich stupid men (with more $$ they can deal with) would probably pay $500 - $1000.  Some gal at a strip club told me about these types of rich fools.
> 
> That brings up another issue.  You are WAY over-qualified at your day job, given your fashion stardom (mainly your shoe style).  Dare I say, "sexualized and fetishized"..that's the whole Louboutin theme.  You need to explore a side gig, possibly even transitioning to it full time. Modeling, acting, singing, stand up comedy (you ARE a character!). Sitting behind a desk all day is a waste of your talents.
> 
> You remind me of Ginger on Gilligan's Island, a bombshell woman dressed glamorously. Check this compilation of Ginger on GI:
> 
> *Gilligan's Island - Ginger Grant Dazzles Island Guests*
> 
> 3:25 mark, (surfer) Duke chasing Ginger
> 
> Ginger: "Oh! Duke, you scared me"
> Duke: "Baby, that's not what I had on mind..at all"
> Ginger: "Oh?"
> Duke: "In fact, I've had other things on my mind, since I set eyes on you!"
> Ginger: "Well, where's Mary Ann?"
> Duke: "Baby..we don't need a cheering section"
> Ginger: "I do. I'm an actress"
> Duke: "See, I've heard of you movie chicks playing it cool. Aren't you carrying it too far?"
> Ginger: "What do you mean far?"
> Duke: "I'm talking about Life baby! Now, you take one long legged redhead. Mix it with tall handsome muscle man. Shake well, and..
> [ Ginger scoots behind palm tree ]
> Duke: "You got pretty good reflexes!"
> Ginger: "I'm from Hollywood. I've been chased by the best!"
> 
> Leslie Sanders 1 year ago
> "I always loved Ginger's clothes and hairstyles. She was so elegant. "
> 
> Richard Ranke 1 year ago
> "She was elegant and poised,with such glamorous beauty. "
> 
> Derrick McVicar 1 year ago
> "There were some pretty good guest stars on this show. I forgot about Rory Calhoun. I bet he was Ginger's favorite. He was quite the lady's man. "
> 
> Eric Dawson 1 year ago
> "Wow, what a sexy fox. That lucky Russian is going for a nice moon light swim with the foxy lady. "
> 
> gypsytwigg glitter 1 year ago
> "thoses dresses...her whole style "
> 
> Heather Ashby 1 year ago
> "Ginger and Mary Ann were role models for young girls like me in the 70's. "
> 
> jasminne mcdonald 1 year ago
> Here a trivia for you: Any one of you guy on Youtube ever fell in love with Ginger from Gilligan's Island? Yes or No?




I think that currently women have become a bit lazy to get ready and especially to wear shoes that enhance their femininity. here in Mexico City it is very unlikely to see women very well dressed and especially with heels (let's not talk about sky heels anymore, I'm talking about kitten heels hehehe), why is this? the answer could be very wide and diverse, analyzing each one of the particularities would make us introduce ourselves in their daily habits and at the end of each conversation, in each of the cases, they would end up putting the supposed comfort first. I will always be one of those strange women who does not feel any pain (because for me this pain is almost imperceptible because I use high heels since I was 15 years old).


----------



## annamoon

label24 said:


> I think that currently women have become a bit lazy to get ready and especially to wear shoes that enhance their femininity. here in Mexico City it is very unlikely to see women very well dressed and especially with heels (let's not talk about sky heels anymore, I'm talking about kitten heels hehehe), why is this? the answer could be very wide and diverse, analyzing each one of the particularities would make us introduce ourselves in their daily habits and at the end of each conversation, in each of the cases, they would end up putting the supposed comfort first. I will always be one of those strange women who does not feel any pain (because for me this pain is almost imperceptible because I use high heels since I was 15 years old).



Lazy could be one point or comfort another and the most likely excuse, you are right when you say women enhance their femininity and I think we are all loosing the point trying to dress like men so much, high heels make us feel good and make us stand out as femine, I do hope fashion turns around soon to promote females being feminine again.


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> That's HILARIOUS!
> 
> I can't believe the Loub 120's I see put up for sale on Ebay, et al.  Many women simply can't wear'em, complaining about the heel height. Then, the threads on this forum about "shortening heels"..are you kidding?? Hell, that's what you (& other divas like Christina2, PatsyCline, Label24, et al) LIVE for!
> 
> "The higher the BETTER!"
> -- Anna Wintour (aka "Nuclear Wintour", for her temper), Vogue editor
> 
> You mentioned one time wearing Hot Chick to a party, and some man staring at you. Question all of use are wondering -- how do you "fight off the men"?? I had guys coming up to me, wanting to "feel my legs" (I've got gorgeous legs like you, always mated with 5" stiletto heels).  I heard someone being propositioned to put their high heels ON THEIR FACE (for $20).  You could make a KILLING doing this, rich stupid men (with more $$ they can deal with) would probably pay $500 - $1000.  Some gal at a strip club told me about these types of rich fools.
> 
> That brings up another issue.  You are WAY over-qualified at your day job, given your fashion stardom (mainly your shoe style).  Dare I say, "sexualized and fetishized"..that's the whole Louboutin theme.  You need to explore a side gig, possibly even transitioning to it full time. Modeling, acting, singing, stand up comedy (you ARE a character!). Sitting behind a desk all day is a waste of your talents.
> 
> You remind me of Ginger on Gilligan's Island, a bombshell woman dressed glamorously. Check this compilation of Ginger on GI:
> 
> *Gilligan's Island - Ginger Grant Dazzles Island Guests*
> 
> 3:25 mark, (surfer) Duke chasing Ginger
> 
> Ginger: "Oh! Duke, you scared me"
> Duke: "Baby, that's not what I had on mind..at all"
> Ginger: "Oh?"
> Duke: "In fact, I've had other things on my mind, since I set eyes on you!"
> Ginger: "Well, where's Mary Ann?"
> Duke: "Baby..we don't need a cheering section"
> Ginger: "I do. I'm an actress"
> Duke: "See, I've heard of you movie chicks playing it cool. Aren't you carrying it too far?"
> Ginger: "What do you mean far?"
> Duke: "I'm talking about Life baby! Now, you take one long legged redhead. Mix it with tall handsome muscle man. Shake well, and..
> [ Ginger scoots behind palm tree ]
> Duke: "You got pretty good reflexes!"
> Ginger: "I'm from Hollywood. I've been chased by the best!"
> 
> Leslie Sanders 1 year ago
> "I always loved Ginger's clothes and hairstyles. She was so elegant. "
> 
> Richard Ranke 1 year ago
> "She was elegant and poised,with such glamorous beauty. "
> 
> Derrick McVicar 1 year ago
> "There were some pretty good guest stars on this show. I forgot about Rory Calhoun. I bet he was Ginger's favorite. He was quite the lady's man. "
> 
> Eric Dawson 1 year ago
> "Wow, what a sexy fox. That lucky Russian is going for a nice moon light swim with the foxy lady. "
> 
> gypsytwigg glitter 1 year ago
> "thoses dresses...her whole style "
> 
> Heather Ashby 1 year ago
> "Ginger and Mary Ann were role models for young girls like me in the 70's. "
> 
> jasminne mcdonald 1 year ago
> Here a trivia for you: Any one of you guy on Youtube ever fell in love with Ginger from Gilligan's Island? Yes or No?





racquel said:


> I've got SEVEN pair..!! Paid FULL price ($900), that's $6300 worth of heels.  WORTH EVER PENNY -- it's my ultimate shoe of all-time. This violated my rule of buying only at discount, $675 (the price of basic 120 pump, before the increase to $825) is my ceiling.
> 
> "The best shoe is the one that is worn the most"
> 
> 2 black-patent (separated by .5 size), 2 shocking pink patent (separated by .5 size), leopard patent (separated by .5 size), black-red degrade (1 size only). I didn't spring for the Titi (yellow) or Opaline (turquoise), because I couldn't fathom an outfit to wear with them!
> 
> Stilly finally corralled a leopard-patent recently, as well as shocking pink-patent.  So, she's the reigning queen -- got ALL the styles of Hot Chick!!
> 
> "I am not worthy, I bow to her highness"
> 
> I've seen some (new) Hot Chicks go for $600 (buy-it-now) on Ebay, I would JUMP on them if it were my size!!
> 
> I debated whether to get Merci Allen 130, and decided nada.  Because, the Hot Chick is SO HOT -- I would wear it over the Merci Allen.  However, after seeing Stilly and EngineerinHeels (see attached pic) model them..I regret this decision.  I would spring for one, if I found one in my size.  Probably..TWO! One would get a lot of use, thus worn.  Need a 2nd for backup.  I just ran into a gal in Atlanta over Ebay (has 30 pairs of Loubs) who wears same size as me.  She just told me she refreshes her So Kate (black) every 2 years, they simply wear out.



Thanks *racq*!
You always have some interesting points of view.
I know you love your Hot Chicks but I didn't know you had such had a huge colllection!


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> The Impera 120 model are very stylish and beautiful. I think this is the fourth different color you have of this model, but for me, the taller, the more beautiful and sexier the woman becomes. Then the Hot Wave 130 are perfect at your feet.
> A woman in black always becomes inresistible and you are divine, elegant, sensual and gorgeous.
> I have to confess that I laughed to myself when you said that after some drinks, other girls who were at the party wanted to try their Hot Wave 130, because 130mm not for any woman, so I could not stop laughing just thinking about them trying to walk in heels so high, and trying try to keep their balance. It must have been hilarious to see this little show.



Thanks *Mr. Loub*! Its actually my 5th pair of Imperas but I'm impressed you've been keeping count.
It was fun as some of the girls took a turn at modeling the Hot Waves. They certainly are a challenge though if you haven't worn them before especially if you're wobbly after a few drinks. It was all in good fun though...


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> Lazy could be one point or comfort another and the most likely excuse, you are right when you say women enhance their femininity and I think we are all loosing the point trying to dress like men so much, high heels make us feel good and make us stand out as femine, I do hope fashion turns around soon to promote females being feminine again.



I couldn't agree more *annamoon*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday this week, Black Patent Hot Chicks with a touch of plaid...


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday this week, Black Patent Hot Chicks with a touch of plaid...
> View attachment 4297912
> View attachment 4297913
> View attachment 4297914
> View attachment 4297915
> View attachment 4297916
> View attachment 4297917
> View attachment 4297918
> View attachment 4297919
> View attachment 4297920
> View attachment 4297921


Looking great in Hot Chick's as always, you make it look so easy. They fit you perfectly and you pair them so well with your outfits.


----------



## PatsyCline

Love your outfit! It's obviously not too cold for you. Short skirts and bare legs.


----------



## PatsyCline

annamoon said:


> Lazy could be one point or comfort another and the most likely excuse, you are right when you say women enhance their femininity and I think we are all loosing the point trying to dress like men so much, high heels make us feel good and make us stand out as femine, I do hope fashion turns around soon to promote females being feminine again.


I love dressing up, dresses and heels are what I wear almost every day. And it doesn't hurt that my DH compliments me constantly about how I dress. 

And knowing he loves seeing me in heels, doesn't hurt either.


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday this week, Black Patent Hot Chicks with a touch of plaid...
> View attachment 4297912
> View attachment 4297913
> View attachment 4297914
> View attachment 4297915
> View attachment 4297916
> View attachment 4297917
> View attachment 4297918
> View attachment 4297919
> View attachment 4297920
> View attachment 4297921


You make it look easy! Gorgeous as always!


----------



## Mr. Loub

label24 said:


> I think that currently women have become a bit lazy to get ready and especially to wear shoes that enhance their femininity. here in Mexico City it is very unlikely to see women very well dressed and especially with heels (let's not talk about sky heels anymore, I'm talking about kitten heels hehehe), why is this? the answer could be very wide and diverse, analyzing each one of the particularities would make us introduce ourselves in their daily habits and at the end of each conversation, in each of the cases, they would end up putting the supposed comfort first. I will always be one of those strange women who does not feel any pain (because for me this pain is almost imperceptible because I use high heels since I was 15 years old).



I totally agree with you. A woman in heels always enhances her femininity and sensuality, but many of them complains about the feet pain while they are wearing high heels. A woman don't need to be very well dressed to enhance her femininity ans sensuality, sometimes a casual outfit with high heels enhances it naturally. In my opinion, high heels do all the diference.
I appreciate a woman in high heels, well dressed or with casual clothes and I admire very much all women that love to wear high heels daily, even know that they cause feet pain, but they prefer to show their elegance, sensality and power. A high heels woman is always a powerful woman.
About sky high heels... 5" heels can be a sky high heels for some women and kitten heels for others. But I think you are referring about the extreme heels, like 7" or 8" single sole, that even an experienced high heeled woman barely can walk on them.


----------



## Mr. Loub

PatsyCline said:


> I love dressing up, dresses and heels are what I wear almost every day. And it doesn't hurt that my DH compliments me constantly about how I dress.
> 
> And knowing he loves seeing me in heels, doesn't hurt either.



A man with good women taste always love to see his woman in high heels. High heels enhances the woman body attributes, her femininity and sensuality. All men love to see beautiful and sexy women, it's the human nature.


----------



## nidaodi

Would love to see outfit with Iriza again...


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> Looking great in Hot Chick's as always, you make it look so easy. They fit you perfectly and you pair them so well with your outfits.



Thanks so much* florcom*!!!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Love your outfit! It's obviously not too cold for you. Short skirts and bare legs.




Thanks *Patsy*!
The cooler, winter weather always makes minis and bare legs more challenging but fortunately I don't have to stay out in the cold long...


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> A man with good women taste always love to see his woman in high heels. High heels enhances the woman body attributes, her femininity and sensuality. All men love to see beautiful and sexy women, it's the human nature.



I love your thoughts *Mr. Loub*!
Thanks for supporting us and cheering us on!


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Would love to see outfit with Iriza again...



With a dress or pants?
I've actually done both lately...


----------



## stilly

Red (Tomette) Suede So Kates to work today...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> With a dress or pants?
> I've actually done both lately...


Would love to see both!
The background looks brighter and better this time! I could see the indent on the feet, might from Impera


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday this week, Black Patent Hot Chicks with a touch of plaid...
> View attachment 4297912
> View attachment 4297913
> View attachment 4297914
> View attachment 4297915
> View attachment 4297916
> View attachment 4297917
> View attachment 4297918
> View attachment 4297919
> View attachment 4297920
> View attachment 4297921



I hope not be too late to comment this wonderful photo set. I have to say that I began to comment some amazing posts that other members posted here and I forgot to focus in one of the best photos set that you uploaded here. You know Hot Chicks are my favourites Louboutin's model and all new poses that you show here, for me, make this one of the best photo set.

It isn't just the new poses, but everything around, like the luminosity, where we can see better your stunning legs that I really love to see, like the outfit, that is classic with a beautiful simplicity, but very elegant and sensual. I really love to see a woman in black and you look perfect, simple, gorgeous and always sensual, almost all in black and with a beautiful plaid miniskirt. Finally, your fantastic and sexy Black Patent Hot Chicks that make a fantastic final touch in your outfit, but never forget your scarves that always improve your look.

You are simply incredible and very sexy. I bet you delighted many men during the way to your work and while you were working.


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> Red (Tomette) Suede So Kates to work today...
> View attachment 4301160
> View attachment 4301161
> View attachment 4301163
> View attachment 4301164
> View attachment 4301165
> View attachment 4301166
> View attachment 4301167
> View attachment 4301168
> View attachment 4301169
> View attachment 4301160
> View attachment 4301161
> View attachment 4301163
> View attachment 4301164
> View attachment 4301165
> View attachment 4301166
> View attachment 4301167
> View attachment 4301168
> View attachment 4301169
> View attachment 4301160
> View attachment 4301161
> View attachment 4301163
> View attachment 4301164
> View attachment 4301165
> View attachment 4301166
> View attachment 4301167
> View attachment 4301168
> View attachment 4301169
> View attachment 4301160
> View attachment 4301161
> View attachment 4301163
> View attachment 4301164
> View attachment 4301165
> View attachment 4301166
> View attachment 4301167
> View attachment 4301168
> View attachment 4301169
> View attachment 4301160
> View attachment 4301161
> View attachment 4301163
> View attachment 4301164
> View attachment 4301165
> View attachment 4301166
> View attachment 4301167
> View attachment 4301168
> View attachment 4301169
> View attachment 4301160
> View attachment 4301161
> View attachment 4301163
> View attachment 4301164
> View attachment 4301165
> View attachment 4301166
> View attachment 4301167
> View attachment 4301168
> View attachment 4301169
> View attachment 4301176



Another beautiful and sexy outfit, always showing us your amazing taste to dress, delighting our eyes with this marvellous view. I mention "us", but it's my personnal opinion. You always delight me with your beautiful outfit and gorgeous high heels.
You look beautiful and sensual, one more time. Your mini dress with beautiful and warm colour, matches so well with your beautiful red suede So Kate. When your photos are lighter, it means your legs can be watched more in detail, like this set. I never feel tired of enjoying your fabulous legs and beautiful high heels.


----------



## Obelix

Stilly, what do you think about this model?


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> I hope not be too late to comment this wonderful photo set. I have to say that I began to comment some amazing posts that other members posted here and I forgot to focus in one of the best photos set that you uploaded here. You know Hot Chicks are my favourites Louboutin's model and all new poses that you show here, for me, make this one of the best photo set.
> 
> It isn't just the new poses, but everything around, like the luminosity, where we can see better your stunning legs that I really love to see, like the outfit, that is classic with a beautiful simplicity, but very elegant and sensual. I really love to see a woman in black and you look perfect, simple, gorgeous and always sensual, almost all in black and with a beautiful plaid miniskirt. Finally, your fantastic and sexy Black Patent Hot Chicks that make a fantastic final touch in your outfit, but never forget your scarves that always improve your look.
> 
> You are simply incredible and very sexy. I bet you delighted many men during the way to your work and while you were working.



Never too late for comments *Mr. Loub*!
Thanks for your sweet words!!!


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> Another beautiful and sexy outfit, always showing us your amazing taste to dress, delighting our eyes with this marvellous view. I mention "us", but it's my personnal opinion. You always delight me with your beautiful outfit and gorgeous high heels.
> You look beautiful and sensual, one more time. Your mini dress with beautiful and warm colour, matches so well with your beautiful red suede So Kate. When your photos are lighter, it means your legs can be watched more in detail, like this set. I never feel tired of enjoying your fabulous legs and beautiful high heels.



Thanks so much Mr. *Loub*! I always love a cute floral dress!
These pics are only lighter as it was later in morning. Most of my pics are early in the morning before work or late in the afternoon after work so they're a bit darker.


----------



## stilly

Obelix said:


> Stilly, what do you think about this model?
> 
> View attachment 4302418



I like this design *Obelix* but I just wish they had the 120mm heel...


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Would love to see both!
> The background looks brighter and better this time! I could see the indent on the feet, might from Impera



How about Patent Papaya Iriza 120's to work yesterday...with yet another Reformation floral mini dress...


----------



## stilly

And today for Casual Friday, Black Patent Iriza 120's with my new skinny pants...


----------



## MBB Fan

That is really more than lovely!


----------



## DebbiNC

Love those Irizas, Stilly!!


----------



## nidaodi

Papaya colour is distinctive, love the poses showing how confident you are!
Skinny with Irizas are totally irresistible as always, can't resist the close shots showing the arc!
Would love to see outfits with Iriza more often, or with other colours e.g. Nude and Stellar!


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> I like this design *Obelix* but I just wish they had the 120mm heel...


Stilly they make a very similar style with a 120mm heel called the Wonder Pump.


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> And today for Casual Friday, Black Patent Iriza 120's with my new skinny pants...
> View attachment 4302928
> View attachment 4302929
> View attachment 4302930
> View attachment 4302932
> View attachment 4302933
> View attachment 4302934
> View attachment 4302935
> View attachment 4302936
> View attachment 4302937
> View attachment 4302938



 You are awesome, gorgeous and very sexy, where you match so well 3 my favorites colors, black, white and grey. It's a very elegant and classic style for a Casual Friday. Your outfit can be considered casual, but in my opinion is one of the most classic, elegant and beautiful outfits, even not showing your legs, that you showed here. Your skinny classic pants show your amazing legs shape and finally, your Black Patent Iriza make an amazing final touch. The Iriza model are one of the best models for arch feet lovers. It's easy to see your feet's arch with them on your feet. But I prefer to watch you with this outfit and Hot Chicks.
I also liked to see you with floral minidress and Papaya Iriza high heels, but this last outfit delighted me so much.


----------



## albatros

stilly said:


> And today for Casual Friday, Black Patent Iriza 120's with my new skinny pants...
> View attachment 4302928
> View attachment 4302929
> View attachment 4302930
> View attachment 4302932
> View attachment 4302933
> View attachment 4302934
> View attachment 4302935
> View attachment 4302936
> View attachment 4302937
> View attachment 4302938


wow Stilly you are perfect.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> And today for Casual Friday, Black Patent Iriza 120's with my new skinny pants...
> View attachment 4302928
> View attachment 4302929
> View attachment 4302930
> View attachment 4302932
> View attachment 4302933
> View attachment 4302934
> View attachment 4302935
> View attachment 4302936
> View attachment 4302937
> View attachment 4302938


You have the absolute perfect legs and feet for leggings and pointed toe stilettos. I am so jealous dear.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday this week, Black Patent Hot Chicks with a touch of plaid...
> View attachment 4297912
> View attachment 4297913
> View attachment 4297914
> View attachment 4297915
> View attachment 4297916
> View attachment 4297917
> View attachment 4297918
> View attachment 4297919
> View attachment 4297920
> View attachment 4297921


The straight down shot of your feet in these gorgeous hot chicks is my favorite - but I guess you already knew that, right ?


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Black Calf Lucifer Bows...
> View attachment 4292970
> View attachment 4292971
> View attachment 4292973
> View attachment 4292974
> View attachment 4292977
> View attachment 4292978
> View attachment 4292979
> View attachment 4292980
> View attachment 4292992
> View attachment 4292993


Can you do me a big favor love ? My b/f bought me another pair of my favorite hot chicks for christmas and we are trying to decide how to make them even more special and gorgeous. As soon as I saw these lucifer pics it hit me - I want to put this same spikes design on my hot chicks with a little difference. I want the spikes to be much longer and much sharper! Anyway if you could do a couple pics looking straight down at the toes of those gorgeous lucifer pumps it would be a big help to my b/f to get the spikes on right. Thank you in advance love.


----------



## Christina2

racquel said:


> OMG, the Hot Wave is such a HOT shoe!!
> 
> Like you, I'm a convert to the 130 Loubs -- Hot Chick, Hot Wave, Merci Allen 130.  Hot Chick is my new "goto" pump, although I still wear the 120 faves (pre-2013 Pigalle 120, Pigalle Follies 120, Love Me 120).  I'm about to receive a Body Strass 120 in a few days (found on Tradesy)..can't wait!! I recently scored a Salopatina 120 (black sheer mesh w/medallions version of the J-String 120)
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't wear an open-toe pump.  My right foot index toe sticks out, creates pain.  I can only admire from a distance.


I do so love reading your replies and little stories Racquel. I have been a Hot Chick convert for almost 2 years now. I don't think I could ever go back down to 120's but they do look so cute on lots of other girls. Hope you have a wonderful and HIGH 2019 !


----------



## racquel

Christina2 said:


> I do so love reading your replies and little stories Racquel. I have been a Hot Chick convert for almost 2 years now. I don't think I could ever go back down to 120's but they do look so cute on lots of other girls. Hope you have a wonderful and HIGH 2019 !


Thanks so much Christina, you're such a sweetie (like Stilly). So down to earth, but just ragin'/killin' it with ultra sexy high heels! You need to start posting some pics, we're all DYING to see your outfits.

I've been enjoying my new buy, black-kid/black-patent/black-suede Eklectica 120 (So Kate shape with 3-way layered materials..see attached pic). When I switch over to the Hot CHick 120 (black patent), the contrast is STUNNING! You need a lower heel (say 120) to feel the "transition"

Been working hard (like you and Stilly), on a whim I did some searching.  Found a black/silver Eklectica 120!! In a another thread, I was lusting after this color.. OMG, it's being sent to me, arrival next Monday!! I'm in "Stilly territory", the shoes keep ROLLING IN!!

"This girl [ Stilly and Christina2, also Patty ] is on FIRE!"
..Alicia Keys hit song

Yes, I was on the front row in Planet Hollywood (Las Vegas) when she belted out this song. Will post video, the new signature video for Hot Chick ladies!

Stilly: "I'm a volcano!"
DBF: "Excuse me?"
Stilly:"My Passion for high-heels is Exploding, I"M HAVING A BLAST!"
DBF: "I'm not sure I signed up for this.."

^^^ Christina, you need to add your signature emotional description, e.g. "tingling sensation" when wearing Hot Chicks

Christina: "I'm a firecracker!"
DBF: "Excuse me?"
Christina: "I'm tingling/sparkling, ready to GO OFF!"
DBF: "Let me know when you're ready.."

There are some HOT transgirls in the same mood, see pics. 1st similar to a classic Stilly "sass" pose (Zing!). 2nd one is classic harlotry ("I was born ready") Some tortured souls ("born into a boy's body"), finally "changing the body to fit the mind"!! Emancipation embodied.

it's great to see genetic girls [ Stilly and Christina ] who haven't lost the passion, many simply take their femininity for granted.


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> That is really more than lovely!



Thanks *MBB*!!!


----------



## stilly

DebbiNC said:


> Love those Irizas, Stilly!!



Thanks so much *Debbi*!
They are one of my favs!


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Papaya colour is distinctive, love the poses showing how confident you are!
> Skinny with Irizas are totally irresistible as always, can't resist the close shots showing the arc!
> Would love to see outfits with Iriza more often, or with other colours e.g. Nude and Stellar!



Thanks* nidaodi*!
Don't worry...there will be more Irizas to come!


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> You are awesome, gorgeous and very sexy, where you match so well 3 my favorites colors, black, white and grey. It's a very elegant and classic style for a Casual Friday. Your outfit can be considered casual, but in my opinion is one of the most classic, elegant and beautiful outfits, even not showing your legs, that you showed here. Your skinny classic pants show your amazing legs shape and finally, your Black Patent Iriza make an amazing final touch. The Iriza model are one of the best models for arch feet lovers. It's easy to see your feet's arch with them on your feet. But I prefer to watch you with this outfit and Hot Chicks.
> I also liked to see you with floral minidress and Papaya Iriza high heels, but this last outfit delighted me so much.



Thanks so much *Mr. Loub*!
I do love the Irizas...and they're a bit easier to wear than the Hot Chicks.



albatros said:


> wow Stilly you are perfect.



Thanks *albatros*!!! 



Christina2 said:


> The straight down shot of your feet in these gorgeous hot chicks is my favorite - but I guess you already knew that, right ?



Thanks *Christina*!
I know you love the overview...



Christina2 said:


> Can you do me a big favor love ? My b/f bought me another pair of my favorite hot chicks for christmas and we are trying to decide how to make them even more special and gorgeous. As soon as I saw these lucifer pics it hit me - I want to put this same spikes design on my hot chicks with a little difference. I want the spikes to be much longer and much sharper! Anyway if you could do a couple pics looking straight down at the toes of those gorgeous lucifer pumps it would be a big help to my b/f to get the spikes on right. Thank you in advance love.



I haven't forgotten these *Christina*...I just need a day home with rain or snow to take them...


----------



## stilly

White Patent SK's with skinnys coming back from the airport yesterday...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> White Patent SK's with skinnys coming back from the airport yesterday...
> View attachment 4315517
> View attachment 4315518
> View attachment 4315519
> View attachment 4315520
> View attachment 4315521
> View attachment 4315522
> View attachment 4315523
> View attachment 4315525
> View attachment 4315526
> View attachment 4315527


So elegant even with casual outfit and jeans...
Can’t wait to see your next post as it’s been a week without updates..


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Can you do me a big favor love ? My b/f bought me another pair of my favorite hot chicks for christmas and we are trying to decide how to make them even more special and gorgeous. As soon as I saw these lucifer pics it hit me - I want to put this same spikes design on my hot chicks with a little difference. I want the spikes to be much longer and much sharper! Anyway if you could do a couple pics looking straight down at the toes of those gorgeous lucifer pumps it would be a big help to my b/f to get the spikes on right. Thank you in advance love.



How about these Lucifer Bow pics Christina?


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> So elegant even with casual outfit and jeans...
> Can’t wait to see your next post as it’s been a week without updates..



Thanks *nidaodi*!
I've been traveling and its been super cold & snowy this week so picture taking has been challenged...


----------



## stilly

Black Patent J String 120's on a cold windy day...


----------



## stilly

And from yesterday, Black Leopard Iriza 120's...


----------



## nidaodi

I was speechless...unbelievably gorgeous
I was really appreciated that you enjoy spinning open heels in such a cold weather, or it could be warmer to take them with nylons or skinnys next time if you feel too cold?
I really love the open-heel series...
BTW the close up shots on Bow look stunning as well!! Would love to see more on other heels if possible!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> How about these Lucifer Bow pics Christina?
> View attachment 4316246
> View attachment 4316247
> View attachment 4316248
> View attachment 4316249
> View attachment 4316250
> View attachment 4316251


You really are such a dear to take all those gorgeous toe down Lucifer photos for me. Your feet look so gorgeous in all your Loubs. Looks like they were all custom made just for you. That gives me and my b/f exactly what we needed to spike my Hot Chicks. I am a little concerned though. My b/f wants to add spikes that are like 2 to 3 times longer and sharper than the ones on your Lucifers. Do you think that would be a problem ? Have you ever spiked yourself with these Lucifer heels ?


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Black Patent J String 120's on a cold windy day...
> View attachment 4316403
> View attachment 4316404
> View attachment 4316405
> View attachment 4316407
> View attachment 4316408
> View attachment 4316409
> View attachment 4316410
> View attachment 4316411
> View attachment 4316412
> View attachment 4316413



Oh my. These really are some gorgeous heels !! Can you just image how more incredible they would look with 130mm (or higher) heels ? Mr. Louboutin - please do not forget all of us girls who live in 130mm + heels.


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> White Patent SK's with skinnys coming back from the airport yesterday...



You always look so sexy with your skinny jeans and high heels. Your casual outfit is always a sensual look and your White Patent So Kate are simply amazing and gorgeous.


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> Black Patent J String 120's on a cold windy day...





stilly said:


> And from yesterday, Black Leopard Iriza 120's...



Your weekend's outfits are amazing. You simply look gorgeous, elegant and very sensual.
Yours Black Patent J String 120 are beautiful and your feet look amazing inside the shoes. The Iriza model talks for itself.
I really like your colors tones options, between grey and black.


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> Black Patent J String 120's on a cold windy day...
> View attachment 4316403
> View attachment 4316404
> View attachment 4316405
> View attachment 4316407
> View attachment 4316408
> View attachment 4316409
> View attachment 4316410
> View attachment 4316411
> View attachment 4316412
> View attachment 4316413



OMG, you're rocking 1 of my faves! See pics, Liv Tyler turned me on to this shoe..great outfit btw!

Have you considered the Salopatina 120? I LUSTED after this shoes, they're REALLY hard to find (near impossible). I quit scanning the usual sites (Tradesy/Poshmark/TheRealReal/Ebay) on a daily basis -- too time consuming, I'm busy w/work.  At some point, the sheer amount of time dedicated to searching..becomes questionable.  Time is valuable, better spent doing quality things.  Shoe obsession at some point becomes ridiculous.  Life is meant to be enjoyed. Heck, I've got enough Loubs, I should be satisfied.  I.e., don't fall for the Seven Deadly Sins (gluttony, envy) A friend was just tragically was killed on Fri, the inner circle is all upset. I'm moving forward, concentrating on "Quality Experiences", as opposed to Materialism (what shoe collecting is about, ugh!)

"Wealth is measured by friends you have [ having "good times" ], not the size of your bank account"

Recall the famous comic "Richie Rich, the poor little rich kid".  Bucks up, but living a tortured miserable life.

I was in Vegas for business, then checked out Loub boutiques at night.  I pulled into Caesars Palace parking, called them asking about sale shoes in 120. They said they had the J-string in purple-patent at 40% off..!! I scooted in, tried'em on..good fit. Walked out with'em. Been mostly sitting around, but recently got the black-sheer mesh w/Swarovsky polyhedral crystals. WOW..my 1st glam shoe! Glam shoes (Body Strass 120 also sheer mesh w/Swarovski crystals..which I JUST got) are typically $1200 & up.  WAY over my budget, so I've never tasted such upper-echelon shoes. I'm not wealthy, but I know about

"once you've tasted Quality -- YOU'LL NEVER GO BACK"

After quiescent period (almost no buys of Loubs), I've been on a warpath..SCORING deals (40% off) after another! It's like the Red Sea has parted ("Moses") and my dream shoes have landed! Just got TWO Eklectica 120 (black/black, black/silver), in addition to the Body Strass 120 & Salopatina 120. The Eklectica 120 NEEDS to be on your want list, it's basically an embellished SO Kate (you must have 70 by now..!!) -- 3 layers of materials, overlapped. WOW, Monsieur Louboutin gone WILD! Myself, I waived off on the So Kate because of its longer medium-toe..I'm a short-toe loyalist/fanatic (Pigalle 120 pre-2013 classic, Love Me 120, Hot Chick 130, Pigalle Follies 120).  My playbook is pretty rigid ("set in stone"), but it just got jolted recently.  The Eklectica 120 has got my ATTENTION, it's now pushing me towards the So Kate.  I previously had a pink-glitter (offered to me by Loub boutique at 40% off, after they messed up my Pigalle Folies 120 order), but I sold it..never worn! I also sold 2 So Kates black-suede and purple-suede (bought at $625, 1 week after price increase to $675) from Barneys NY, after they fouled up a search. Sold BOTH of them!! I kinda regret it, they're GORGEOUS!

I MIGHT be getting into So Kates, on selective basis.  Depends on material, color, etc.  I desperately need RED, only have Pigalle Follies 120 in red-patent (Rouge de Mars). So I might go for So Kate in pink-ultra (saturated pink), Indian Rose (fuchsia), red, etc.


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> I was speechless...unbelievably gorgeous
> I was really appreciated that you enjoy spinning open heels in such a cold weather, or it could be warmer to take them with nylons or skinnys next time if you feel too cold?
> I really love the open-heel series...
> BTW the close up shots on Bow look stunning as well!! Would love to see more on other heels if possible!



Thanks *nidaodi*!
I really should have worn nylons instead of going bare legged but thankfully wasn't outside for long...


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> You really are such a dear to take all those gorgeous toe down Lucifer photos for me. Your feet look so gorgeous in all your Loubs. Looks like they were all custom made just for you. That gives me and my b/f exactly what we needed to spike my Hot Chicks. I am a little concerned though. My b/f wants to add spikes that are like 2 to 3 times longer and sharper than the ones on your Lucifers. Do you think that would be a problem ? Have you ever spiked yourself with these Lucifer heels ?



Its sounds fairly ambitious to add spikes to a pair of Hot Chicks *Christina*. I have spiked myself in the Lucifer Bows which is probably why I don't wear them that often. You have to be careful when you walk in them and even if you cross your ankles or legs. I could only imagine that would be like with spikes that are 2-3 times longer.


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Oh my. These really are some gorgeous heels !! Can you just image how more incredible they would look with 130mm (or higher) heels ? Mr. Louboutin - please do not forget all of us girls who live in 130mm + heels.



I still haven't seen any 130mm styles in the Spring/Summer 2109 collection but we can still hope...


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> OMG, you're rocking 1 of my faves! See pics, Liv Tyler turned me on to this shoe..great outfit btw!
> 
> Have you considered the Salopatina 120? I LUSTED after this shoes, they're REALLY hard to find (near impossible). I quit scanning the usual sites (Tradesy/Poshmark/TheRealReal/Ebay) on a daily basis -- too time consuming, I'm busy w/work.  At some point, the sheer amount of time dedicated to searching..becomes questionable.  Time is valuable, better spent doing quality things.  Shoe obsession at some point becomes ridiculous.  Life is meant to be enjoyed. Heck, I've got enough Loubs, I should be satisfied.  I.e., don't fall for the Seven Deadly Sins (gluttony, envy) A friend was just tragically was killed on Fri, the inner circle is all upset. I'm moving forward, concentrating on "Quality Experiences", as opposed to Materialism (what shoe collecting is about, ugh!)
> 
> "Wealth is measured by friends you have [ having "good times" ], not the size of your bank account"
> 
> Recall the famous comic "Richie Rich, the poor little rich kid".  Bucks up, but living a tortured miserable life.
> 
> I was in Vegas for business, then checked out Loub boutiques at night.  I pulled into Caesars Palace parking, called them asking about sale shoes in 120. They said they had the J-string in purple-patent at 40% off..!! I scooted in, tried'em on..good fit. Walked out with'em. Been mostly sitting around, but recently got the black-sheer mesh w/Swarovsky polyhedral crystals. WOW..my 1st glam shoe! Glam shoes (Body Strass 120 also sheer mesh w/Swarovski crystals..which I JUST got) are typically $1200 & up.  WAY over my budget, so I've never tasted such upper-echelon shoes. I'm not wealthy, but I know about
> 
> "once you've tasted Quality -- YOU'LL NEVER GO BACK"
> 
> After quiescent period (almost no buys of Loubs), I've been on a warpath..SCORING deals (40% off) after another! It's like the Red Sea has parted ("Moses") and my dream shoes have landed! Just got TWO Eklectica 120 (black/black, black/silver), in addition to the Body Strass 120 & Salopatina 120. The Eklectica 120 NEEDS to be on your want list, it's basically an embellished SO Kate (you must have 70 by now..!!) -- 3 layers of materials, overlapped. WOW, Monsieur Louboutin gone WILD! Myself, I waived off on the So Kate because of its longer medium-toe..I'm a short-toe loyalist/fanatic (Pigalle 120 pre-2013 classic, Love Me 120, Hot Chick 130, Pigalle Follies 120).  My playbook is pretty rigid ("set in stone"), but it just got jolted recently.  The Eklectica 120 has got my ATTENTION, it's now pushing me towards the So Kate.  I previously had a pink-glitter (offered to me by Loub boutique at 40% off, after they messed up my Pigalle Folies 120 order), but I sold it..never worn! I also sold 2 So Kates black-suede and purple-suede (bought at $625, 1 week after price increase to $675) from Barneys NY, after they fouled up a search. Sold BOTH of them!! I kinda regret it, they're GORGEOUS!
> 
> I MIGHT be getting into So Kates, on selective basis.  Depends on material, color, etc.  I desperately need RED, only have Pigalle Follies 120 in red-patent (Rouge de Mars). So I might go for So Kate in pink-ultra (saturated pink), Indian Rose (fuchsia), red, etc.



Thanks *racq*!
I almost bought a pre-owned pair of those but decided against them as I already have 3 or 4 pairs of Salonu's which are very similar. I also tend to steer away from buying any more pairs of formal CL's as I don't have enough occasions to wear them. I like pairs I can wear more as everyday shoes though I usually tend to be slightly overdressed. Lately almost all my purchases have been pre-owned, discontinued styles. My So Kate collection is already enormous so I'm only adding new So Kates if they're something totally amazing.


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> You always look so sexy with your skinny jeans and high heels. Your casual outfit is always a sensual look and your White Patent So Kate are simply amazing and gorgeous.



Thanks *Mr. Loub*!
I do love my white CL's...even in the winter!


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> Your weekend's outfits are amazing. You simply look gorgeous, elegant and very sensual.
> Yours Black Patent J String 120 are beautiful and your feet look amazing inside the shoes. The Iriza model talks for itself.
> I really like your colors tones options, between grey and black.



Thanks *Mr. Loub*!
It was weekend of wearing shoes that haven't been out in while. I'm trying to rotate my collection a bit more.
Winter means lots of black, gray and a little white...


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> Thanks *Mr. Loub*!
> It was weekend of wearing shoes that haven't been out in while. I'm trying to rotate my collection a bit more.
> Winter means lots of black, gray and a little white...



Amazing... it means that you will wear outfits with my favourites colors. Black, grey and white.


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> Amazing... it means that you will wear outfits with my favourites colors. Black, grey and white.



Lots more of those colors to come *Mr. Loub*...


----------



## stilly

Black Matte Python So Kates today...


----------



## LavenderIce

Great black and red combo *stilly*!


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> Black Matte Python So Kates today...



Your outfit is simple but beautiful. I always love the black and red combo. Both colors matches so well. Your simplicity in the way you dress always is so elegant, so classic and so sensual.
I really like So Kate Python type, even better in black and mate. One of my favourite colors is Black Kid that is black mate. So Kate are always my second option after Hot Chicks. The So Kate model is always look so well on your feet.


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> Thanks *racq*!
> I almost bought a pre-owned pair of those but decided against them as I already have 3 or 4 pairs of Salonu's which are very similar. I also tend to steer away from buying any more pairs of formal CL's as I don't have enough occasions to wear them. I like pairs I can wear more as everyday shoes though I usually tend to be slightly overdressed. Lately almost all my purchases have been pre-owned, discontinued styles. My So Kate collection is already enormous so I'm only adding new So Kates if they're something totally amazing.



I've been working hard since Dec, didn't even take Xmas off.  While on a break, I found my dream shoe -- Body Strass 120 (new in box, never worn).  I just complete my "shopping terrorist tour", been scouring Loub boutiques for their 40% off sale.  Hit ALL 3 Vegas boutiques..Caesars, Crystal Mall, Encore.  Found some LOVELY So Kate (suede) in my size. COULDN'T BELIEVE the availability, given this was pretty late in the sale..shoes about to be pulled and sent back to Corporate!

I SCORED ALL 3 variants of the Eklectica 120 --

1) black-suede/black-patent/black-kid
2) black-suede (w/light glitter)/gold/plaid-gold-black
3) gold/silver specchio

I don't call myself a "shopping terrorist" for nothing!! Details below

*Diary of a Loub fanatic ("madness"):*
Got 1) from my Vegas trip..OMG on cloud 9! Got 2) from Atlanta, got it in mail (see my previous post for unboxing).  This is so TDF (To Die For), see pic -- Erika Payne rocked'em at the AMA (American Music Awards).  See pics. Had my eyes on 3), at Atlanta boutique. Simply didn't have the funds, despite 40% off! SCRAPED together something yesterday.  Computer search showed that Louboutin Brentwood boutique (in Los Angeles area) had'em!! Called LA boutique (just south of Santa Monica Blvd), a really weird SA (Sales Associate) gave me some incorrect info..ALL 40% off sale shoes (around USA) were PULLING them! NOT..

I then called Atlanta today..guess what, they STILL had'em! Whew! They said Brentwood still shows stock, so I was hopeful. As soon as they opened at 10am, I called'em -- YES, they had'em! I only got 3 hrs of sleep the night before (been workin' hard!), nevertheless I zoomed over to Brentwood in my BMW 3-series. See references to other TPF gals who are into sportscars. YES, I like high-end style! I drive a stick-shift, so I decided to wear flats/sneakers..putting my Hot Chick 130 on the passenger seat. I didn't want to have a foot slip off the clutch pedal, foul things up (possibly stall the car), get into accident, and get myself killed!! LOL. Got their safely, a parking spot opened up as I pulled in (it's a private lot w/ticket).  I felt the Karma, things felt good.  Got into the boutique, tried the shoe on..well of course it was AWESOME! Lounged a bit in their gorgeous boutique, great sofas and coffee table (naturally with 2 books -- "Killer Heels and "Louboutin story")

Left, got my parking ticket validated. Checked neighboring boutiques -- Theory, etc. Hustled back home to make appt, someone came thru on a buy ($200).  Today was a good day!  See pics for unboxing

The Eklectica 120 is basically a "souped up" So Kate, with all sorts of royal embellishments.  See pics. Thanks Stilly, for your expose on So Kate -- just brilliant photos, killer poses, great outfits! I resisted the So Kate (medium-toe, I'm a short-toe loyalist -- Pigalle 120, Love Me 120, Pigalle Follies 120, etc) up til now.  But, the Eklectica 120 -- OMG:

Resistance is FUTILE!

I will be rockin'em with pride in coming months, if my work doesn't kill me first!!

I still have my eyes on some suede So Kates, some TDF colors (pink-ultra, blue, purple). I may still be in the hunt (to the dismay of my bank acct and credit cards)

Yes..work-hard, play-hard! Loubs are my present to myself for really adhering to work-ethic!  See pics, a great graphic from Beauty/Wellness school (courtesy of trans-girl Ariya Bliss)


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> Great black and red combo *stilly*!



Thanks *Lav*!


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> Your outfit is simple but beautiful. I always love the black and red combo. Both colors matches so well. Your simplicity in the way you dress always is so elegant, so classic and so sensual.
> I really like So Kate Python type, even better in black and mate. One of my favourite colors is Black Kid that is black mate. So Kate are always my second option after Hot Chicks. The So Kate model is always look so well on your feet.



Thanks so much *Mr. Loub*!
I do love the python SK's...and a touch of red...


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> I've been working hard since Dec, didn't even take Xmas off.  While on a break, I found my dream shoe -- Body Strass 120 (new in box, never worn).  I just complete my "shopping terrorist tour", been scouring Loub boutiques for their 40% off sale.  Hit ALL 3 Vegas boutiques..Caesars, Crystal Mall, Encore.  Found some LOVELY So Kate (suede) in my size. COULDN'T BELIEVE the availability, given this was pretty late in the sale..shoes about to be pulled and sent back to Corporate!
> 
> I SCORED ALL 3 variants of the Eklectica 120 --
> 
> 1) black-suede/black-patent/black-kid
> 2) black-suede (w/light glitter)/gold/plaid-gold-black
> 3) gold/silver specchio
> 
> I don't call myself a "shopping terrorist" for nothing!! Details below
> 
> *Diary of a Loub fanatic ("madness"):*
> Got 1) from my Vegas trip..OMG on cloud 9! Got 2) from Atlanta, got it in mail (see my previous post for unboxing).  This is so TDF (To Die For), see pic -- Erika Payne rocked'em at the AMA (American Music Awards).  See pics. Had my eyes on 3), at Atlanta boutique. Simply didn't have the funds, despite 40% off! SCRAPED together something yesterday.  Computer search showed that Louboutin Brentwood boutique (in Los Angeles area) had'em!! Called LA boutique (just south of Santa Monica Blvd), a really weird SA (Sales Associate) gave me some incorrect info..ALL 40% off sale shoes (around USA) were PULLING them! NOT..
> 
> I then called Atlanta today..guess what, they STILL had'em! Whew! They said Brentwood still shows stock, so I was hopeful. As soon as they opened at 10am, I called'em -- YES, they had'em! I only got 3 hrs of sleep the night before (been workin' hard!), nevertheless I zoomed over to Brentwood in my BMW 3-series. See references to other TPF gals who are into sportscars. YES, I like high-end style! I drive a stick-shift, so I decided to wear flats/sneakers..putting my Hot Chick 130 on the passenger seat. I didn't want to have a foot slip off the clutch pedal, foul things up (possibly stall the car), get into accident, and get myself killed!! LOL. Got their safely, a parking spot opened up as I pulled in (it's a private lot w/ticket).  I felt the Karma, things felt good.  Got into the boutique, tried the shoe on..well of course it was AWESOME! Lounged a bit in their gorgeous boutique, great sofas and coffee table (naturally with 2 books -- "Killer Heels and "Louboutin story")
> 
> Left, got my parking ticket validated. Checked neighboring boutiques -- Theory, etc. Hustled back home to make appt, someone came thru on a buy ($200).  Today was a good day!  See pics for unboxing
> 
> The Eklectica 120 is basically a "souped up" So Kate, with all sorts of royal embellishments.  See pics. Thanks Stilly, for your expose on So Kate -- just brilliant photos, killer poses, great outfits! I resisted the So Kate (medium-toe, I'm a short-toe loyalist -- Pigalle 120, Love Me 120, Pigalle Follies 120, etc) up til now.  But, the Eklectica 120 -- OMG:
> 
> Resistance is FUTILE!
> 
> I will be rockin'em with pride in coming months, if my work doesn't kill me first!!
> 
> I still have my eyes on some suede So Kates, some TDF colors (pink-ultra, blue, purple). I may still be in the hunt (to the dismay of my bank acct and credit cards)
> 
> Yes..work-hard, play-hard! Loubs are my present to myself for really adhering to work-ethic!  See pics, a great graphic from Beauty/Wellness school (courtesy of trans-girl Ariya Bliss)



I like those Eklectica's *racq*! Enjoy them!


----------



## stilly

Black Hot Chicks with black suede pants and a houndstooth blazer for Casual Friday today...


----------



## PatsyCline

Nothing ‘casual’ about Hot Chicks!


----------



## AlinaR2001

They just look incredible good! But I would wear them a half or full size smaller, cause it look likes there is some space between your heel and the shoe.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Black Hot Chicks with black suede pants and a houndstooth blazer for Casual Friday today...
> View attachment 4321601
> View attachment 4321602
> View attachment 4321603
> View attachment 4321604
> View attachment 4321605
> View attachment 4321606
> View attachment 4321607
> View attachment 4321608
> View attachment 4321609
> View attachment 4321610


Mmm Stilly. Love the look of Hot Chicks with slim fitting pants. You certainly have the legs for this look and the toe down shot looks totally gorgeous. What do you think of Alina's comment. Would a size smaller fir you better? Personally I wear all my Hot Chicks tight. I HATE any kind of heel gap.


----------



## AlinaR2001

Christina2 said:


> Mmm Stilly. Love the look of Hot Chicks with slim fitting pants. You certainly have the legs for this look and the toe down shot looks totally gorgeous. What do you think of Alina's comment. Would a size smaller fir you better? Personally I wear all my Hot Chicks tight. I HATE any kind of heel gap.


I totally agree you! Heel gap is the worst while wearing high heels! I wear my heels 2 or 3 sizes smaller than my normal size. Sometimes even 4! (Normally I have an 10 (40-41EU), but my heels have 6.5 (37EU) or sometimes 6(36,5) ) They look then so cute and good


----------



## TiTi78

AlinaR2001 said:


> I totally agree you! Heel gap is the worst while wearing high heels! I wear my heels 2 or 3 sizes smaller than my normal size. Sometimes even 4! (Normally I have an 10 (40-41EU), but my heels have 6.5 (37EU) or sometimes 6(36,5) ) They look then so cute and good



How do manage wearing heels that are 2-4 sizes to small?


----------



## sharon100

TiTi78 said:


> How do manage wearing heels that are 2-4 sizes to small?


2-4 sizes smaller omg that sounds impossible  , as much as we all love the dainty foot look that's crazy , maybe there too big to start with ? If like me you prefer a tight fit to rule out heel slip a size or size and half smaller must be the maximum surly?.


----------



## AlinaR2001

sharon100 said:


> 2-4 sizes smaller omg that sounds impossible  , as much as we all love the dainty foot look that's crazy , maybe there too big to start with ? If like me you prefer a tight fit to rule out heel slip a size or size and half smaller must be the maximum surly?.


2 sizes smaller is no problem, but then it gets harder. But when you're in it, your toes get a little bit squeezed together, but its quite comfortable then, because the the heel sits perfect at your feet and don't slip out of the heel. In addition, the shoe adapts to the foot and its more comfortable then your real foot size


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Black Hot Chicks with black suede pants and a houndstooth blazer for Casual Friday today...[emoji2]
> View attachment 4321601
> View attachment 4321602
> View attachment 4321603
> View attachment 4321604
> View attachment 4321605
> View attachment 4321606
> View attachment 4321607
> View attachment 4321608
> View attachment 4321609
> View attachment 4321610


Looking super hot as ever sweetie[emoji4][emoji11]


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Nothing ‘casual’ about Hot Chicks!



Thanks *Patsy*! Its more the pants that were casual vs. the heels...


----------



## stilly

AlinaR2001 said:


> They just look incredible good! But I would wear them a half or full size smaller, cause it look likes there is some space between your heel and the shoe.



These actually fit pretty well though they've stretched a bit since I've worn them so much.
Any tighter and my toes would go numb...


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Mmm Stilly. Love the look of Hot Chicks with slim fitting pants. You certainly have the legs for this look and the toe down shot looks totally gorgeous. What do you think of Alina's comment. Would a size smaller fir you better? Personally I wear all my Hot Chicks tight. I HATE any kind of heel gap.



Thanks *Christina*!
These actually fit well and I'd rather have them a bit loose then have numb toes.
I don't mind a bit of heel gap as long as they don't slip off when I walk.


----------



## stilly

AlinaR2001 said:


> 2 sizes smaller is no problem, but then it gets harder. But when you're in it, your toes get a little bit squeezed together, but its quite comfortable then, because the the heel sits perfect at your feet and don't slip out of the heel. In addition, the shoe adapts to the foot and its more comfortable then your real foot size



I've gone 2 or 3 sizes smaller on certain pairs of CL's as well as other brands.
Its always a bit painful though breaking them in and stretching them to fit your foot.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Looking super hot as ever sweetie[emoji4][emoji11]



Thanks so much *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Kid So Kate Booties out for pizza last night...


----------



## AlinaR2001

stilly said:


> These actually fit pretty well though they've stretched a bit since I've worn them so much.
> Any tighter and my toes would go numb...


In my Heels my toes get always numb, and i like that, cause when they are numb, i don't feel any pain . And they look so cute, if they are 3 or 4 sizes smaller .
Breaking them in is, when your toes get numb no problem, because you don't feel it how they get squeezed together.


----------



## AlinaR2001

stilly said:


> Black Kid So Kate Booties out for pizza last night...
> View attachment 4323043
> View attachment 4323044
> View attachment 4323045
> View attachment 4323046
> View attachment 4323047
> View attachment 4323048
> View attachment 4323049
> View attachment 4323050
> View attachment 4323051
> View attachment 4323052


They look so nice !
Hope you a wearing them also some sizes smaller.
Do you wear them without socks? I personally like it without socks more, cause then they fit better and are so comfortable sockless! And i can wear them a full size smaller without socks


----------



## MBB Fan

The Booties and your skirt are gorgeous!


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Black Hot Chicks with black suede pants and a houndstooth blazer for Casual Friday today...
> View attachment 4321601
> View attachment 4321602
> View attachment 4321603
> View attachment 4321604
> View attachment 4321605
> View attachment 4321606
> View attachment 4321607
> View attachment 4321608
> View attachment 4321609
> View attachment 4321610


Classic!


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> Black Hot Chicks with black suede pants and a houndstooth blazer for Casual Friday today...



Nothing in you can be just casual. Even your casual looks are always so beautiful and elegant showing us your classic and all in fashion taste. Hot Chicks always put your casual outfit in a higher level, more elegant and sensual... always beautiful.


----------



## stilly

AlinaR2001 said:


> They look so nice !
> Hope you a wearing them also some sizes smaller.
> Do you wear them without socks? I personally like it without socks more, cause then they fit better and are so comfortable sockless! And i can wear them a full size smaller without socks



Thanks *AlinaR*!
No socks...I wear all my CL's with bare legs and feet and only with nylons or tights on occasion if its really cold outside.
Yes that does allow for a smaller size.


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> The Booties and your skirt are gorgeous!



Thanks *MBB*!!!


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Classic!



Thanks *nidaodi*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> Nothing in you can be just casual. Even your casual looks are always so beautiful and elegant showing us your classic and all in fashion taste. Hot Chicks always put your casual outfit in a higher level, more elegant and sensual... always beautiful.



Any time I wear pants/jeans and not a skirt or dress I call it casual. Even skirts I feel are a bit more casual than dresses.


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> Black Kid So Kate Booties out for pizza last night...
> View attachment 4323043
> View attachment 4323044
> View attachment 4323045
> View attachment 4323046
> View attachment 4323047
> View attachment 4323048
> View attachment 4323049
> View attachment 4323050
> View attachment 4323051
> View attachment 4323052



You look gorgeous and sensual, always showing us your amazing classic taste. I love all colors combination, black, grey and white, but you know that, because i mentioned it before.
I really like your minidress and your So kate booties are beautiful (I love the So Kate model in shoes and boots), but... never forget your stunning legs. You always look so sexy and elegant in minidress and bare legs. I have to mention your courage to be in bare legs during winter. A small sacrifice in name of fashion and sensuality.


----------



## AlinaR2001

stilly said:


> Thanks *AlinaR*!
> No socks...I wear all my CL's with bare legs and feet and only with nylons or tights on occasion if its really cold outside.
> Yes that does allow for a smaller size.


Love it that you wear them sockless! And thanks for all of these great pictures of your Heels


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> You look gorgeous and sensual, always showing us your amazing classic taste. I love all colors combination, black, grey and white, but you know that, because i mentioned it before.
> I really like your minidress and your So kate booties are beautiful (I love the So Kate model in shoes and boots), but... never forget your stunning legs. You always look so sexy and elegant in minidress and bare legs. I have to mention your courage to be in bare legs during winter. A small sacrifice in name of fashion and sensuality.



Thanks so much *Mr. Loub*! You're so sweet...
It is more of a challenge wearing my CL's in the winter but I couldn't imagine going without them in the winter months...


----------



## stilly

AlinaR2001 said:


> Love it that you wear them sockless! And thanks for all of these great pictures of your Heels



Thanks *Alina*! More to come...


----------



## stilly

One of my Christmas gift CL's from my boyfriend...
Black Lizard UnBout 120's...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> One of my Christmas gift CL's from my boyfriend...
> Black Lizard UnBout 120's...
> View attachment 4325258
> View attachment 4325260
> View attachment 4325261
> View attachment 4325262
> View attachment 4325263
> View attachment 4325264
> View attachment 4325265
> View attachment 4325266
> View attachment 4325267
> View attachment 4325268


Oh my ! What a gorgeous pair of heels. Bet your heart skipped a beat when you opened that box love... and you are so kind to let us all share in your joy... Bet you know which photo is my favorite? I think the fact that our b/f's buy us these beautiful CL's means that they really do understand what makes us happy ... and that is one of THE most important things in a relationship - to mke each other happy. Tell me if you two are the same as me and my honey Stilly... I don't know which of us is more excited - me because I get to wear such incredible heels or my b/f because he gets to see and help me wear such incredible heels. My honey tells me he just loves to help me through all my high heel hazards - what a dear he is !



AlinaR2001 said:


> I totally agree you! Heel gap is the worst while wearing high heels! I wear my heels 2 or 3 sizes smaller than my normal size. Sometimes even 4! (Normally I have an 10 (40-41EU), but my heels have 6.5 (37EU) or sometimes 6(36,5) ) They look then so cute and good


Oh Alina. You are my hero ! The best I have ever done is two sizes too small. I gotta think three sizes too small must look and feel even more amazing. Tell me princess, wherever do your toes go when your heels are that much too small. Is there any way you could upload a photo ?



stilly said:


> I've gone 2 or 3 sizes smaller on certain pairs of CL's as well as other brands.
> Its always a bit painful though breaking them in and stretching them to fit your foot.


Oh my Stilly. You are even more of a CL Trouper than we thought - if that is even possible. What CL's did you get that were 3 sizes too small ? How long did it take to mold your feet into them ? Do you have any photos you could share ?


----------



## luiza

You look amazing! The toes shape inside the shoes show how many sacrifices we made for looking so good. As Alina and Christina said, I also wear in many cases ( maybe too many) high heels one or one and a half sizes too small and I pay the toll, painful corns and sometimes blisters, but the pain is worth when you look good and receive compliments.


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> One of my Christmas gift CL's from my boyfriend...
> Black Lizard UnBout 120's...
> View attachment 4325258
> View attachment 4325260
> View attachment 4325261
> View attachment 4325262
> View attachment 4325263
> View attachment 4325264
> View attachment 4325265
> View attachment 4325266
> View attachment 4325267
> View attachment 4325268



You delight me every time you post new photos here, where you always show your good taste to dress, no matter if is a casual or formal outfit, you always look gorgeous, attractive, elegant and very sensual. Your classic style is always in fashion.

Today you simply look awesome, elegant as usual and very sensual, all in black (one of my favorites colors), showing your stunning legs (those legs are a true monument to be admired) and finally always wearing high heels that finish your outfit in a sensual way, but never forget the scarves that give you a special touch.

Although I love your all your outfit. I really appreciate your high heels close up pictures. Your feet look amazing inside these shoes and your improved poses always make your photos even better.


----------



## sharon100

AlinaR2001 said:


> 2 sizes smaller is no problem, but then it gets harder. But when you're in it, your toes get a little bit squeezed together, but its quite comfortable then, because the the heel sits perfect at your feet and don't slip out of the heel. In addition, the shoe adapts to the foot and its more comfortable then your real foot size


Alina are you ever afraid that your damaging your feet wearing shoes much to small for your feet ? I only ask because I used to always buy my stiletto pumps smaller  ie feet measured a UK 4 and I was wearing 3s and sometimes a 2 if I could squeeze into them because I found my heel and arch always fitted better in a smaller size shoe I think arch pitch shape , these days my feet are permanently damaged I get pain from bunions and hammered toes so have you experienced any changes from small fitting shoes ?.
 But I still think a cute snug point toe pump makes the toe and arch cleavage  look sexy .


----------



## nidaodi

Hey Stilly have you thought about doing another Hot Chicks week, or doing a week in other models (like Unbout or Iriza) when it gets warmer? It must be something fun to do I guess...


----------



## Spaceflocke

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Black Calf Lucifer Bows...
> View attachment 4292970
> View attachment 4292971
> View attachment 4292973
> View attachment 4292974
> View attachment 4292977
> View attachment 4292978
> View attachment 4292979
> View attachment 4292980
> View attachment 4292992
> View attachment 4292993



I would looooove to find a pair size 38.5 ... have been looking for years but no luck [emoji51]


----------



## AlinaR2001

Christina2 said:


> Oh Alina. You are my hero ! The best I have ever done is two sizes too small. I gotta think three sizes too small must look and feel even more amazing. Tell me princess, wherever do your toes go when your heels are that much too small. Is there any way you could upload a photo ?



Yes, it feels and looks amazing 
I love to wear them 3 or 4 sizes too small, it is indeed very painful, but the feeling of wearing them is nevertheless incredible 
I would never put on Heels in my normal size again!
My toes get squeezed in the top of the heels, and this is very painful in the first minutes, but then they get numb and it feels like walking on clouds


----------



## AlinaR2001

Christina2 said:


> Oh my Stilly. You are even more of a CL Trouper than we thought - if that is even possible. What CL's did you get that were 3 sizes too small ? How long did it take to mold your feet into them ? Do you have any photos you could share ?



I would be interested in pictures of those too


----------



## AlinaR2001

sharon100 said:


> Alina are you ever afraid that your damaging your feet wearing shoes much to small for your feet ? I only ask because I used to always buy my stiletto pumps smaller  ie feet measured a UK 4 and I was wearing 3s and sometimes a 2 if I could squeeze into them because I found my heel and arch always fitted better in a smaller size shoe I think arch pitch shape , these days my feet are permanently damaged I get pain from bunions and hammered toes so have you experienced any changes from small fitting shoes ?.
> But I still think a cute snug point toe pump makes the toe and arch cleavage  look sexy .


Not really. I know that my toes get squeezed together and will someday stay forever in this form, but I think that's more of an advantage, cause then its easier to wear them, because my toes have then the perfect shape for them .
I have some little bunions, but i like them, because they are just part of wearing heels. no pain no gain! 
Yes i'm experiencing some changes, my toes get closer together, but i like it. This is the reason I can wear 4 sizes smaller, without the changes of my feet shape, this would be impossible.


----------



## MBB Fan

Stilly, your Unbout pictures are great!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Oh my ! What a gorgeous pair of heels. Bet your heart skipped a beat when you opened that box love... and you are so kind to let us all share in your joy... Bet you know which photo is my favorite? I think the fact that our b/f's buy us these beautiful CL's means that they really do understand what makes us happy ... and that is one of THE most important things in a relationship - to mke each other happy. Tell me if you two are the same as me and my honey Stilly... I don't know which of us is more excited - me because I get to wear such incredible heels or my b/f because he gets to see and help me wear such incredible heels. My honey tells me he just loves to help me through all my high heel hazards - what a dear he is !



Thanks *Christina*! Yes a pair of heels makes my b/f as excited as me. He's been amazing helping me track down discontinued pairs like these UnBouts. It is wonderful to share the fun together!


----------



## stilly

luiza said:


> You look amazing! The toes shape inside the shoes show how many sacrifices we made for looking so good. As Alina and Christina said, I also wear in many cases ( maybe too many) high heels one or one and a half sizes too small and I pay the toll, painful corns and sometimes blisters, but the pain is worth when you look good and receive compliments.



Thanks *luiza*! Yes in this heel you can see my toes squished up in the pointy toe. I love this style!


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> You delight me every time you post new photos here, where you always show your good taste to dress, no matter if is a casual or formal outfit, you always look gorgeous, attractive, elegant and very sensual. Your classic style is always in fashion.
> 
> Today you simply look awesome, elegant as usual and very sensual, all in black (one of my favorites colors), showing your stunning legs (those legs are a true monument to be admired) and finally always wearing high heels that finish your outfit in a sensual way, but never forget the scarves that give you a special touch.
> 
> Although I love your all your outfit. I really appreciate your high heels close up pictures. Your feet look amazing inside these shoes and your improved poses always make your photos even better.



Thanks so much *Mr. Loub*! I do love the black on black look especially with these heels...


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Hey Stilly have you thought about doing another Hot Chicks week, or doing a week in other models (like Unbout or Iriza) when it gets warmer? It must be something fun to do I guess...



I usually keep the style dedicated weeks to the warm weather *nidaodi *but we'll see...


----------



## stilly

Spaceflocke said:


> I would looooove to find a pair size 38.5 ... have been looking for years but no luck [emoji51]



The Lucifer Bows are getting harder to find *Spaceflocke*. And the few pairs I've seen on eBay are getting horribly expensive...


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Stilly, your Unbout pictures are great!



Thanks *MBB*!!!


----------



## stilly

Leopard out to dinner on a freezing cold night. Bare legs weren't the best idea...
Flip over to my Glass Slipper thread to see the Saint Laurent Ankle Straps I wore to work that day...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Leopard out to dinner on a freezing cold night. Bare legs weren't the best idea...
> Flip over to my Glass Slipper thread to see the Saint Laurent Ankle Straps I wore to work that day...
> View attachment 4329672
> View attachment 4329673
> View attachment 4329674
> View attachment 4329675
> View attachment 4329676
> View attachment 4329677
> View attachment 4329678
> View attachment 4329679
> View attachment 4329680
> View attachment 4329681


Incredible! Breathlessly gorgeous!!
Have you worn anything special for casual Friday as well?


----------



## label24

stilly said:


> Leopard out to dinner on a freezing cold night. Bare legs weren't the best idea...
> Flip over to my Glass Slipper thread to see the Saint Laurent Ankle Straps I wore to work that day...
> View attachment 4329672
> View attachment 4329673
> View attachment 4329674
> View attachment 4329675
> View attachment 4329676
> View attachment 4329677
> View attachment 4329678
> View attachment 4329679
> View attachment 4329680
> View attachment 4329681



Very nice outfit!!!!


----------



## lover99

Did you wear them barefoot?



stilly said:


> Black Kid So Kate Booties out for pizza last night...
> View attachment 4323043
> View attachment 4323044
> View attachment 4323045
> View attachment 4323046
> View attachment 4323047
> View attachment 4323048
> View attachment 4323049
> View attachment 4323050
> View attachment 4323051
> View attachment 4323052


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> Leopard out to dinner on a freezing cold night. Bare legs weren't the best idea...
> Flip over to my Glass Slipper thread to see the Saint Laurent Ankle Straps I wore to work that day...



You look beautiful, like I mention in your other thread. You kept the same dress and coat but you changed your shoes. Now you are even hotter than before. 

Your Hot Chicks are perfect in your feet with that outfit, now you are ready to delight all men in your way, keeping your look so classic, so elegant and so sensual, but always in fashion.


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Incredible! Breathlessly gorgeous!!
> Have you worn anything special for casual Friday as well?



Thanks so much *nidaodi*! I'll post some more Friday Casual pics soon...



label24 said:


> Very nice outfit!!!!



Thanks *label*!!! 



lover99 said:


> Did you wear them barefoot?



I did. I wear most of CL's with bare feet.



Mr. Loub said:


> You look beautiful, like I mention in your other thread. You kept the same dress and coat but you changed your shoes. Now you are even hotter than before.
> 
> Your Hot Chicks are perfect in your feet with that outfit, now you are ready to delight all men in your way, keeping your look so classic, so elegant and so sensual, but always in fashion.



Thanks so much *Mr. Loub*!
Yes it was day and then evening shoes with the same outfit...not enough to time to fully change outfits after work. before heading out to dinner. It was also freezing cold out so the warm shearling jacket was a must...


----------



## yoshikitty

Mr. Loub said:


> You look beautiful, like I mention in your other thread. You kept the same dress and coat but you changed your shoes. Now you are even hotter than before.
> 
> Your Hot Chicks are perfect in your feet with that outfit, now you are ready to delight all men in your way, keeping your look so classic, so elegant and so sensual, but always in fashion.



Mr. Loub,
You are very wrong. 
stilly delights all men and also women in her way!


----------



## Marniem

yoshikitty said:


> Mr. Loub,
> You are very wrong.
> stilly delights all men and also women in her way!


I agree its certainly not just men who appreciate beautiful shoes. I always wear high heels just not a glamorous shoes as Stilly


----------



## stilly

Marniem said:


> I agree its certainly not just men who appreciate beautiful shoes. I always wear high heels just not a glamorous shoes as Stilly



Many love a beautiful pair of shoes...


----------



## stilly

For those of you that like the more casual looks, from Casual Friday last week, "mad about plaid"...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> For those of you that like the more casual looks, from Casual Friday last week, "mad about plaid"...
> View attachment 4332127
> View attachment 4332128
> View attachment 4332129
> View attachment 4332130
> View attachment 4332131
> View attachment 4332132
> View attachment 4332133
> View attachment 4332134
> View attachment 4332135
> View attachment 4332136


I was speechless...


----------



## Mr. Loub

yoshikitty said:


> Mr. Loub,
> You are very wrong.
> stilly delights all men and also women in her way!



I'm sorry, I didn't pretend to be rude. Stilly is so elegant, so gorgeous and so sensual in all her outfits options that she delight men and women.
I appreciated you tip... Thank you very much.


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> For those of you that like the more casual looks, from Casual Friday last week, "mad about plaid"...



I'm stunned with that amazing casual outfit. you look awesome, simple but so elegant. I'm also a plaid pattern fan and those pants match so well with your Black Patent High Heels. I don't know if I'm wrong, but your heels seem to be Pigalle Follies, right? Otherwise will be So Kate.

Your improved poses are amazing, I really love some of them. As *yoshikitty* referred before, you delight everybody with your gorgeous outfit and sexy high heels, but no one can forget your stunning legs.


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> I'm stunned with that amazing casual outfit. you look awesome, simple but so elegant. I'm also a plaid pattern fan and those pants match so well with your Black Patent High Heels. I don't know if I'm wrong, but your heels seem to be Pigalle Follies, right? Otherwise will be So Kate.
> 
> Your improved poses are amazing, I really love some of them. As *yoshikitty* referred before, you delight everybody with your gorgeous outfit and sexy high heels, but no one can forget your stunning legs.



Thanks *Mr. Loub*! I do adore plaid...and polka dots of course!
I think these are the Pigalle Follies but I keep store them right next to my Black So Kates so I'm always mixing them up.


----------



## stilly

Super Casual Friday with denim on denim...and Black Hot Chicks thrown in for fun...


----------



## stilly

To a work dinner last week, Black Patent Rivierina 120's.
These are my size but fit really small. They're really hard in black to find so I'll have to make them work. 
For those of you that think my Hot Chicks are too big, here's a bit of the opposite...but if I break them in by toes should fit better...


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Super Casual Friday with denim on denim...and Black Hot Chicks thrown in for fun...
> 
> Only you would wear Hot Chicks for fun! Bravo!


----------



## AlinaR2001

stilly said:


> To a work dinner last week, Black Patent Rivierina 120's.
> These are my size but fit really small. They're really hard in black to find so I'll have to make them work.
> For those of you that think my Hot Chicks are too big, here's a bit of the opposite...but if I break them in by toes should fit better...
> View attachment 4335922
> View attachment 4335923
> View attachment 4335924
> View attachment 4335925
> View attachment 4335926
> View attachment 4335927
> View attachment 4335928
> View attachment 4335929
> View attachment 4335930
> View attachment 4335931


I think its looking great that they are a little bit too small. In my opinion a size smaller would look even better


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Super Casual Friday with denim on denim...and Black Hot Chicks thrown in for fun...
> View attachment 4335876
> View attachment 4335877
> View attachment 4335879
> View attachment 4335880
> View attachment 4335882
> View attachment 4335885
> View attachment 4335886
> View attachment 4335887
> View attachment 4335890
> View attachment 4335891


If only every day was Friday...I’m in love with the white leggings


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> Super Casual Friday with denim on denim...and Black Hot Chicks thrown in for fun...



Super casual Friday in a super sexy outfit. You look so sexy, all in denim and wearing those beauties called "Hot Chicks". No matter what you're wearing, you always look so elegant and sensual.


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> To a work dinner last week, Black Patent Rivierina 120's.
> These are my size but fit really small. They're really hard in black to find so I'll have to make them work.
> For those of you that think my Hot Chicks are too big, here's a bit of the opposite...but if I break them in by toes should fit better...



You look perfect for a work dinner, showing your stunning legs and now, your beautiful and perfect feet. Those Rivierina are gorgeous and show almost all your feet. 

I bet you delighted many of your co-workers just with your sexy presence. When you enter any room, you put all the light focused on you in an unconscious way. It is natural in you.


----------



## stilly

I do love my Hot Chick fun...


----------



## stilly

AlinaR2001 said:


> I think its looking great that they are a little bit too small. In my opinion a size smaller would look even better



I get mixed reviews for the heel overhang which is mostly unnoticeable in daily wear...but very noticeable in the close-ups. I'll post some pics of some smaller Pigalles I have...with lots of toes trying to escape...


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> If only every day was Friday...I’m in love with the white leggings



Thanks* nidaodi*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> Super casual Friday in a super sexy outfit. You look so sexy, all in denim and wearing those beauties called "Hot Chicks". No matter what you're wearing, you always look so elegant and sensual.



Thanks so much *Mr. Loub*! I always like to mix the casual jeans with some higher end, dressy heels...


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> You look perfect for a work dinner, showing your stunning legs and now, your beautiful and perfect feet. Those Rivierina are gorgeous and show almost all your feet.
> 
> I bet you delighted many of your co-workers just with your sexy presence. When you enter any room, you put all the light focused on you in an unconscious way. It is natural in you.



You're so sweet *Mr. Loub*....


----------



## AlinaR2001

stilly said:


> I get mixed reviews for the heel overhang which is mostly unnoticeable in daily wear...but very noticeable in the close-ups. I'll post some pics of some smaller Pigalles I have...with lots of toes trying to escape...


I like the heel overhang and how your toes try to escape  looking forward for the pictures of your way too small Pigalles, i think they will look great . I just love your pictures, you just make the best pictures!


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Pigalle 120's (old style) with a black bell sleeved sweater dress. I've been wearing out these sweater dresses this cold winter. I still absolutely love my Pigalles which I wear almost every week (usually multiple times) with everything from formal dresses to jeans.


----------



## AlinaR2001

stilly said:


> Black Patent Pigalle 120's (old style) with a black bell sleeved sweater dress. I've been wearing out these sweater dresses this cold winter. I still absolutely love my Pigalles which I wear almost every week (usually multiple times) with everything from formal dresses to jeans.
> 
> View attachment 4338550
> View attachment 4338551
> View attachment 4338552
> View attachment 4338553
> View attachment 4338554
> View attachment 4338555
> View attachment 4338556
> View attachment 4338557
> View attachment 4338562
> View attachment 4338563


They look nice, but have a lot of heel gap. would wear them also 1 or 2 sizes smaller


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> Black Patent Pigalle 120's (old style) with a black bell sleeved sweater dress. I've been wearing out these sweater dresses this cold winter. I still absolutely love my Pigalles which I wear almost every week (usually multiple times) with everything from formal dresses to jeans.



Black Patent Pigalles are a Louboutin's classic, a myth. I think, not even So kate are so classic as Pigalle. Pigalle matches with all kind of outfit and you are an example of it. In many of your photos where you are wearing Pigalles, we can watch that they always look amazing on your feet with all your outfit choices.

Today, one more time, you look amazing but always showing simplicity and elegance in the way you wear. All in black... you look divine and delight me so much. Your Pigalles are gorgeous and look amazing on your feet as the endpoint of your stunning legs. You always look beautiful, elegant and sensual in high heels.


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> Black Patent Pigalle 120's (old style) with a black bell sleeved sweater dress. I've been wearing out these sweater dresses this cold winter. I still absolutely love my Pigalles which I wear almost every week (usually multiple times) with everything from formal dresses to jeans.
> 
> View attachment 4338550
> View attachment 4338551
> View attachment 4338552
> View attachment 4338553
> View attachment 4338554
> View attachment 4338555
> View attachment 4338556
> View attachment 4338557
> View attachment 4338562
> View attachment 4338563



OMG Stilly, how do you manage the BARE legs in such cold weather -- 30-40 deg?? I personally would be in pants, with pantyhose..

LOVE your choice of "sweater dress"! I do that a lot, also a jacket worn as a mini-dress. I have a COMPLETE set of Ecocci sweaters (worn as mini-dress) -- buttoned down to hemline. White, turquoise, red, black, tan, blue, fuchsia.


----------



## stilly

AlinaR2001 said:


> They look nice, but have a lot of heel gap. would wear them also 1 or 2 sizes smaller



I have them a half size down and they're very tight. I'll post some pics soon...


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> Black Patent Pigalles are a Louboutin's classic, a myth. I think, not even So kate are so classic as Pigalle. Pigalle matches with all kind of outfit and you are an example of it. In many of your photos where you are wearing Pigalles, we can watch that they always look amazing on your feet with all your outfit choices.
> 
> Today, one more time, you look amazing but always showing simplicity and elegance in the way you wear. All in black... you look divine and delight me so much. Your Pigalles are gorgeous and look amazing on your feet as the endpoint of your stunning legs. You always look beautiful, elegant and sensual in high heels.



Thanks *Mr. Loub*! I fully agree with your thoughts.
I still love my Pigalles and wear them often despite my huge collection of So Kates and other CL styles. 
I've been wearing Pigalles for over 10 years now and they're a timeless classic!


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> OMG Stilly, how do you manage the BARE legs in such cold weather -- 30-40 deg?? I personally would be in pants, with pantyhose..
> 
> LOVE your choice of "sweater dress"! I do that a lot, also a jacket worn as a mini-dress. I have a COMPLETE set of Ecocci sweaters (worn as mini-dress) -- buttoned down to hemline. White, turquoise, red, black, tan, blue, fuchsia.



Thanks *racq*! 
I still like to go with bare legs all year round and I've gotten used to the cold over time.
Besides...my legs are probably my best asset so why hide them?
I've bought at least 10 sweater mini-dresses this season that I've been wearing often with the cold weather.
They're so easy to throw on and get ready in the morning!


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> Black Patent Pigalle 120's (old style) with a black bell sleeved sweater dress. I've been wearing out these sweater dresses this cold winter. I still absolutely love my Pigalles which I wear almost every week (usually multiple times) with everything from formal dresses to jeans.
> 
> View attachment 4338550
> View attachment 4338551
> View attachment 4338552
> View attachment 4338553
> View attachment 4338554
> View attachment 4338555
> View attachment 4338556
> View attachment 4338557
> View attachment 4338562
> View attachment 4338563


The old style is so much sexier than the new style, It really shows a lot of toe cleavage. These must be super comfy since you wear them so often they must be perfectly molded to your feet.


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> The old style is so much sexier than the new style, It really shows a lot of toe cleavage. These must be super comfy since you wear them so often they must be perfectly molded to your feet.



They are pretty comfy at this point...and a bit stretched out since I wear them so much...


----------



## stilly

Lots of Yellow for Casual Friday today...


----------



## AlinaR2001

stilly said:


> Lots of Yellow for Casual Friday today...
> View attachment 4342880
> View attachment 4342881
> View attachment 4342882
> View attachment 4342883
> View attachment 4342885
> View attachment 4342886
> View attachment 4342887
> View attachment 4342888
> View attachment 4342890
> View attachment 4342892


They look great ! I'm looking forward for your pictures of your heels, that are too small


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Lots of Yellow for Casual Friday today...
> View attachment 4342880
> View attachment 4342881
> View attachment 4342882
> View attachment 4342883
> View attachment 4342885
> View attachment 4342886
> View attachment 4342887
> View attachment 4342888
> View attachment 4342890
> View attachment 4342892


Glad to see Casual+HC again!!
Hopefully would see your Iriza outfit soon...


----------



## MsYvonne

AlinaR2001 said:


> They look great ! I'm looking forward for your pictures of your heels, that are too small


Honestly I don't think we should encourage anyone to wear too small shoes.
Shoes shall perfectly fit, the printed size number may vary per shoe brand and model.


----------



## stilly

AlinaR2001 said:


> They look great ! I'm looking forward for your pictures of your heels, that are too small



Thanks *Alina*!


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Glad to see Casual+HC again!!
> Hopefully would see your Iriza outfit soon...



Thanks *nidaodi*!


----------



## stilly

From last night, Black Kid Fetish 130's...


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Iriza 120's out shopping today...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Black Kid Iriza 120's out shopping today...
> View attachment 4344819
> View attachment 4344820
> View attachment 4344821
> View attachment 4344822
> View attachment 4344823
> View attachment 4344824
> View attachment 4344825
> View attachment 4344826
> View attachment 4344827
> View attachment 4344828



Gorgeous down shots Stilly. Thanks so much. Really makes me feel we are stiletto sisters !


----------



## Christina2

MsYvonne said:


> Honestly I don't think we should encourage anyone to wear too small shoes.
> Shoes shall perfectly fit, the printed size number may vary per shoe brand and model.



I cant agree with you here dear. We all know heels are notorious for being different sizes depending on brand and style. All my Hot Chicks are at least 1 1/2 sizes smaller than my normal size and the pair that I think fit best are too sizes "too small" .


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> Lots of Yellow for Casual Friday today...
> View attachment 4342880
> View attachment 4342881
> View attachment 4342882
> View attachment 4342883
> View attachment 4342885
> View attachment 4342886
> View attachment 4342887
> View attachment 4342888
> View attachment 4342890
> View attachment 4342892



You look gorgeous in this casual outfit. I love the contrast between yellow and black and the Hot Chicks always are perfect on your feet. The scarves always look fantastic and always match well with other colors. I find you very elegant and sensual, even in casual clothes, as is the case.


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> From last night, Black Kid Fetish 130's...





stilly said:


> Black Kid Iriza 120's out shopping today...



I love the color Black Kid, matte black is always beautiful in any high heel. You look gorgeous, elegant and sexy with your Louboutin Fetish. You are simply very attractive for a night out and you must have received many compliments and proposals. Your stunning legs look perfect with that 130mm heels.

I also love your casual clothes with the Iriza 120mm. You look awesome, showing your stunning legs again and the short polka dot dress is perfect, matching very well with the black heels. It's delightful to imagine you going to shopping. You looking at stores' windows, with that sexy outfit and the sound that your heels could do on the mall floor while you walked.


----------



## albatros

stilly said:


> From last night, Black Kid Fetish 130's...
> View attachment 4344806
> View attachment 4344807
> View attachment 4344808
> View attachment 4344809
> View attachment 4344810
> View attachment 4344811
> View attachment 4344812
> View attachment 4344813
> View attachment 4344814
> View attachment 4344815


funny


----------



## frogger4y

stilly said:


> Lots of Yellow for Casual Friday today...
> View attachment 4342880
> View attachment 4342881
> View attachment 4342882
> View attachment 4342883
> View attachment 4342885
> View attachment 4342886
> View attachment 4342887
> View attachment 4342888
> View attachment 4342890
> View attachment 4342892



You look so good in jeans!


----------



## MsYvonne

Christina2 said:


> I cant agree with you here dear. We all know heels are notorious for being different sizes depending on brand and style. All my Hot Chicks are at least 1 1/2 sizes smaller than my normal size and the pair that I think fit best are too sizes "too small" .


Let me try to rephrase: any shoe shall be best fit, not being too large and not being too small.
Your "normal" size is only a starting point when you are going to try on new shoes: for some brands or models you will end with your "normal" size, other times you will end up with a smaller or larger size number which will still be best fit.
Too small shoes are to my understanding smaller than actual best fit.
Next could be to discuss "best fit" (which is a personal feeling), in general to me best fit means you do not slip out of them and you can comfortable wear them for a longer period of time.
Now you may end up to discuss what is comfortable for heels: for many they will never be comfortable, others take some discomfort for granted and a few can run a marathon on them


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Black Kid Iriza 120's out shopping today...
> View attachment 4344819
> View attachment 4344820
> View attachment 4344821
> View attachment 4344822
> View attachment 4344823
> View attachment 4344824
> View attachment 4344825
> View attachment 4344826
> View attachment 4344827
> View attachment 4344828


Lovely! Would love to see Iriza more often!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Gorgeous down shots Stilly. Thanks so much. Really makes me feel we are stiletto sisters !



Thanks so much *Christina*! I know you love the overview pics!


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> You look gorgeous in this casual outfit. I love the contrast between yellow and black and the Hot Chicks always are perfect on your feet. The scarves always look fantastic and always match well with other colors. I find you very elegant and sensual, even in casual clothes, as is the case.



Thanks *Mr. Loub*! I do love the Yellow HC's which are a totally fun!


----------



## stilly

frogger4y said:


> You look so good in jeans!



Thanks *frogger*! I do love jeans and have way too many pairs...


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Let me try to rephrase: any shoe shall be best fit, not being too large and not being too small.
> Your "normal" size is only a starting point when you are going to try on new shoes: for some brands or models you will end with your "normal" size, other times you will end up with a smaller or larger size number which will still be best fit.
> Too small shoes are to my understanding smaller than actual best fit.
> Next could be to discuss "best fit" (which is a personal feeling), in general to me best fit means you do not slip out of them and you can comfortable wear them for a longer period of time.
> Now you may end up to discuss what is comfortable for heels: for many they will never be comfortable, others take some discomfort for granted and a few can run a marathon on them



I totally agree with you *MsYvonne*!
I buy my shoes to fit snug but not overly tight...especially to the point where my toes go numb which I can only bear for a few hours.
Many of the rarer styles I purchase pre-owned and often have to settle for a size that is close...sometimes too big and sometimes to small...but I make them work either way


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Lovely! Would love to see Iriza more often!



Thanks *nidaodi*! I do love the Irizas but "variety is the spice of life"!


----------



## stilly

From Monday, Fuzzy Boots!!!


----------



## stilly

And from today, Black Lace & Suede Salonu 120's to work...


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> From Monday, Fuzzy Boots!!!



Those So Kate boots version are gorgeous and seems to be warm with all that fur and comfy.

You are so sexy and elegant as usual.


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> And from today, Black Lace & Suede Salonu 120's to work...



I'm speechless... You look fantastic, gorgeous and sensual.

You are perfect all in black with that very short dress, showing for anyone to want to see your stunning legs and finishing with beautiful high heels. I bet you delighted all your co-workers, mainly men when you passed for them.

I really like your poses' improvements in your pictures and you never have afraid of cold.


----------



## marceli

Wow, Stilly your Fuzzy boots are so lovely, and they seems to be so warm , they have also fur inside calf or only outside at the top?
P.S I'll hope to see more armurabotta from You before winter's end.


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> And from today, Black Lace & Suede Salonu 120's to work...
> View attachment 4346828
> View attachment 4346829
> View attachment 4346830
> View attachment 4346831
> View attachment 4346832
> View attachment 4346833
> View attachment 4346834
> View attachment 4346838
> View attachment 4346839
> View attachment 4346841


Lace Salonu looks brilliant!!


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> Those So Kate boots version are gorgeous and seems to be warm with all that fur and comfy.
> 
> You are so sexy and elegant as usual.



Thanks *Mr. Loub*! The furry boots do keep me warm...


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> I'm speechless... You look fantastic, gorgeous and sensual.
> 
> You are perfect all in black with that very short dress, showing for anyone to want to see your stunning legs and finishing with beautiful high heels. I bet you delighted all your co-workers, mainly men when you passed for them.
> 
> I really like your poses' improvements in your pictures and you never have afraid of cold.



Thanks so much *Mr. Loub*! Its actually a little black mini skirt and yes it did get noticed...


----------



## stilly

marceli said:


> Wow, Stilly your Fuzzy boots are so lovely, and they seems to be so warm , they have also fur inside calf or only outside at the top?
> P.S I'll hope to see more armurabotta from You before winter's end.



Thanks *marceli*! The fur only goes a few inches down but I can actually uncuff the boots and have all leather on the outside and more fur inside. More boots to come...


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Lace Salonu looks brilliant!!



Thanks *nidaodi*!!!


----------



## stilly

Who would wear Hot Chicks in the snow? Not even me to be honest. Just having some fun after we shoveled snow for an hour...


----------



## PatsyCline

Yikes! You’re scaring me with these photos. I have a firm rule with DH, I wear the heels, he shovels the snow.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Black Patent Pigalle 120's (old style) with a black bell sleeved sweater dress. I've been wearing out these sweater dresses this cold winter. I still absolutely love my Pigalles which I wear almost every week (usually multiple times) with everything from formal dresses to jeans.
> 
> View attachment 4338550
> View attachment 4338551
> View attachment 4338552
> View attachment 4338553
> View attachment 4338554
> View attachment 4338555
> View attachment 4338556
> View attachment 4338557
> View attachment 4338562
> View attachment 4338563


Loving the classic pair!


----------



## marceli

Stilly your sense of balance must be like ninjas at least, but it seems everything could be catwalk if you are brave enough


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> Who would wear Hot Chicks in the snow? Not even me to be honest. Just having some fun after we shoveled snow for an hour...
> View attachment 4348900
> View attachment 4348902
> View attachment 4348904
> View attachment 4348908



 Auch... I'm impressed... I think your legs are freezeproof. I can see that is freezing there and you shoveling snow in a mini dress and high heels. Did you shovel the snow in Hot Chicks? 

When I think I already saw everything, you surprise me with it. You are beautiful and always elegant. All pain that you get is in name of fashion and I bet it's hard and painful you be there outside freezing your legs and in high heels on the iced floor.


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> Who would wear Hot Chicks in the snow? Not even me to be honest. Just having some fun after we shoveled snow for an hour...
> View attachment 4348900
> View attachment 4348902
> View attachment 4348904
> View attachment 4348908



OMG, you're getting inspired by xxx (gal in Iceland) who is taking $700 designer Loub 120's into dirt, ice, cliff drop-offs, etc. Stilly..you're a conservative girl with a WILD SIDE! OMG, that's me in a nutshell..we must be "twins separated at birth" LOL

I just visited (exclusive) Brentwood/CA Loub boutique to pickup the Eklectica 120 (gold/silver/bronze specchio bronze heel), because of your inspiration I went WILD:

black-patent Hot Chick 130, ultra ultra sheer Leggs Brown Sugar panty hose ("coffee"), low-cut white blouse, conservative grey jacket (plunging V front, big white lapels), VERY mini skirt (black pleated)

The gals were totally COOL with my outfit.  1 of them was rocking' sexy studded Loub 4" heels, the other one had a lovely combo (slit skirt upper thigh, low block Loub booties). I later switched to Nannette Lepore white hot-pants (w/inner liner).  I got kinda a second glance from the 2nd gal ("you crazy girl you!!"), who asked me to leave because I was "lounging" (resting my tired feet in Hot Chicks!)! Yes, i got kicked out of a Loub boutique! I tramped outside to the busy street, made my way to Herve Leger boutique (all men's store). Surprisingly, no "cat calls".  A group of young teens walked by, no 2nd looks..they were cool about my "bad fashion".  Haha, someone called you "naughty" with your 120 heels and VERY short-skirts -- it triggered the demons inside me..I'M DOING IT TOO!! See 1st attached image "Good Girls goto heaven, BAD GIRLS go everywhere". I'm a Bad Girl..hahaha!! Monsieur Louboutin would be PROUD..

See 2nd attached image (via Caprice Crane, daughter of mega-talented Tina Louise..who played Ginger on Gilligan's Island), LOVE her edgy attitude!! Check her on Instagram @capricecrane, she likes to post "discovery" images, which illustrate Idiocy/Lunacy in Hollywood.  Check 3rd image..WOW!! (look ma, NO SKIRT! LOL)

@capricecrane Um sweetie, you forgot something? [ skirt ] #onlyinla

^^^ LMFAO! Stilly, you DO need to try such an outfit -- NO SKIRT! You could pull this off with your FAB legs, pair it with Hot Chick 130 -- WOWZA!

I think we should take bets -- would STILLY try the above?

"In order to Push the Limits, sometimes you have to EXCEED THE LIMITS"

Girl..I dare 'ya..LOL! Hell, my Nanette Lepore short shorts were about as extreme (just covered my butt cheeks)


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Yikes! You’re scaring me with these photos. I have a firm rule with DH, I wear the heels, he shovels the snow.



I helped my boyfriend shovel but he did most of the it. Just a little fun thereafter...



Mr. Loub said:


> Auch... I'm impressed... I think your legs are freezeproof. I can see that is freezing there and you shoveling snow in a mini dress and high heels. Did you shovel the snow in Hot Chicks?
> 
> When I think I already saw everything, you surprise me with it. You are beautiful and always elegant. All pain that you get is in name of fashion and I bet it's hard and painful you be there outside freezing your legs and in high heels on the iced floor.



No I just wore jeans, boots and socks to shovel *Mr. Loub*. You can still see the sock marks on my legs...
Its not really that painful for me in the cold. The challenge was more trying not to fall flat on the ice...



racquel said:


> OMG, you're getting inspired by xxx (gal in Iceland) who is taking $700 designer Loub 120's into dirt, ice, cliff drop-offs, etc. Stilly..you're a conservative girl with a WILD SIDE! OMG, that's me in a nutshell..we must be "twins separated at birth" LOL
> 
> I just visited (exclusive) Brentwood/CA Loub boutique to pickup the Eklectica 120 (gold/silver/bronze specchio bronze heel), because of your inspiration I went WILD:
> 
> black-patent Hot Chick 130, ultra ultra sheer Leggs Brown Sugar panty hose ("coffee"), low-cut white blouse, conservative grey jacket (plunging V front, big white lapels), VERY mini skirt (black pleated)
> 
> The gals were totally COOL with my outfit.  1 of them was rocking' sexy studded Loub 4" heels, the other one had a lovely combo (slit skirt upper thigh, low block Loub booties). I later switched to Nannette Lepore white hot-pants (w/inner liner).  I got kinda a second glance from the 2nd gal ("you crazy girl you!!"), who asked me to leave because I was "lounging" (resting my tired feet in Hot Chicks!)! Yes, i got kicked out of a Loub boutique! I tramped outside to the busy street, made my way to Herve Leger boutique (all men's store). Surprisingly, no "cat calls".  A group of young teens walked by, no 2nd looks..they were cool about my "bad fashion".  Haha, someone called you "naughty" with your 120 heels and VERY short-skirts -- it triggered the demons inside me..I'M DOING IT TOO!! See 1st attached image "Good Girls goto heaven, BAD GIRLS go everywhere". I'm a Bad Girl..hahaha!! Monsieur Louboutin would be PROUD..
> 
> See 2nd attached image (via Caprice Crane, daughter of mega-talented Tina Louise..who played Ginger on Gilligan's Island), LOVE her edgy attitude!! Check her on Instagram @capricecrane, she likes to post "discovery" images, which illustrate Idiocy/Lunacy in Hollywood.  Check 3rd image..WOW!! (look ma, NO SKIRT! LOL)
> 
> @capricecrane Um sweetie, you forgot something? [ skirt ] #onlyinla
> 
> ^^^ LMFAO! Stilly, you DO need to try such an outfit -- NO SKIRT! You could pull this off with your FAB legs, pair it with Hot Chick 130 -- WOWZA!
> 
> I think we should take bets -- would STILLY try the above?
> 
> "In order to Push the Limits, sometimes you have to EXCEED THE LIMITS"
> 
> Girl..I dare 'ya..LOL! Hell, my Nanette Lepore short shorts were about as extreme (just covered my butt cheeks)
> 
> View attachment 4349548
> 
> View attachment 4349549
> View attachment 4349559



I love the girl with the red boots *racq*!
Some of the dresses I wear are so short the coat barely covers them...


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday yesterday, with the snow mostly melted, how about some Shocking Pink Hot Chicks?


----------



## stilly

And running errands this morning, boots and a sweater dress...


----------



## Flip88

stilly said:


> From Monday, Fuzzy Boots!!!
> View attachment 4346815
> View attachment 4346816
> View attachment 4346817
> View attachment 4346818
> View attachment 4346819
> View attachment 4346821
> View attachment 4346822
> View attachment 4346823
> View attachment 4346824
> View attachment 4346826


Love these!!! I bet it would actually be pretty easy to attach a fox or raccoon maybe fur trim to any existing pair of boots. Small pieces of fur are pretty easy to come by. Love them X


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> And running errands this morning, boots and a sweater dress...
> View attachment 4350810
> View attachment 4350811
> View attachment 4350812
> View attachment 4350813
> View attachment 4350814
> View attachment 4350815
> View attachment 4350816
> View attachment 4350817
> View attachment 4350818
> View attachment 4350819



Fabulous boots Stilly.  I've discovered a fabulous Austrian shoemaker, making high-end designer heels.  It's the first non-fetish shoe maker I've seen making180 heels.  They look beautiful and I am very tempted by the 100 mules, and the 180 boots made from Austrian leathers look incredible.  At 1500 Euro they are a bit too expensive! https://www.berndserafinthaler.com/shop/
Have you heard of these?


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday yesterday, with the snow mostly melted, how about some Shocking Pink Hot Chicks?



You look amazing, stunning and sexy. You made my Monday being better. Your Shocking Pink Hot Chicks are gorgeous and you know how I love them. No matter the color, Hot Chicks are always Hot Chicks.
Your outfit is beautiful, always showing your stunning and perfect legs.


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> And running errands this morning, boots and a sweater dress...



You always look beautiful, sexy and stylish, even when you are doing errands and daily life stuff.
Those Armurabotta (i think they are that model) are beautiful and you look perfect with them. They are classic, but elegant and sensual at the same time. 
You always look beautiful and sexy even with your simplest outfit.


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> From last night, Black Kid Fetish 130's...
> View attachment 4344806
> View attachment 4344807
> View attachment 4344808
> View attachment 4344809
> View attachment 4344810
> View attachment 4344811
> View attachment 4344812
> View attachment 4344813
> View attachment 4344814
> View attachment 4344815





stilly said:


> Black Kid Iriza 120's out shopping today...
> View attachment 4344819
> View attachment 4344820
> View attachment 4344821
> View attachment 4344822
> View attachment 4344823
> View attachment 4344824
> View attachment 4344825
> View attachment 4344826
> View attachment 4344827
> View attachment 4344828





stilly said:


> From Monday, Fuzzy Boots!!!
> View attachment 4346815
> View attachment 4346816
> View attachment 4346817
> View attachment 4346818
> View attachment 4346819
> View attachment 4346821
> View attachment 4346822
> View attachment 4346823
> View attachment 4346824
> View attachment 4346826





stilly said:


> And from today, Black Lace & Suede Salonu 120's to work...
> View attachment 4346828
> View attachment 4346829
> View attachment 4346830
> View attachment 4346831
> View attachment 4346832
> View attachment 4346833
> View attachment 4346834
> View attachment 4346838
> View attachment 4346839
> View attachment 4346841





stilly said:


> Who would wear Hot Chicks in the snow? Not even me to be honest. Just having some fun after we shoveled snow for an hour...
> View attachment 4348900
> View attachment 4348902
> View attachment 4348904
> View attachment 4348908





stilly said:


> For Casual Friday yesterday, with the snow mostly melted, how about some Shocking Pink Hot Chicks?
> View attachment 4350794
> View attachment 4350795
> View attachment 4350796
> View attachment 4350800
> View attachment 4350801
> View attachment 4350802
> View attachment 4350803
> View attachment 4350804
> View attachment 4350805
> View attachment 4350806





stilly said:


> And running errands this morning, boots and a sweater dress...
> View attachment 4350810
> View attachment 4350811
> View attachment 4350812
> View attachment 4350813
> View attachment 4350814
> View attachment 4350815
> View attachment 4350816
> View attachment 4350817
> View attachment 4350818
> View attachment 4350819



Girl..ur on FIRE..OMG!! All these 120 heels paired with short skirts, in winter no less!



You are the manifestation of "Burning Passion", via Louboutin 120 heels (with recent specialization in 130's -- Hot Chick 130, Senora 130, Hot Wave 130, Merci Allen 130). Girl..ur sending "heat signals". How do you fight-off-the-men, deal with cat-calls, out-run the stalkers, etc??

You must be 1 of the few (possibly ONLY one?) who rocks 5" heels w/mini-skirts day-in-day-out, in Winter

Me, I'm quite cold-temperature sensitive -- I would be totally bundled up. Pants all the way. I literally would DIE, because of the cold against my legs (let alone up my skirt..LOL). I suppose I could do pants to get to the office, then switch to mini-skirt w/ultra-sheer hose.

Lately, I've been studying Khloe Kardashian (I know the K clan gets flak for superficiality, but I Khloe's style..pure B****H!), and Erika Jayne (of Real Life Housewives of Beverly Hills, also kinda superficial).  Both Khloe & Erika are So Kate 120 fanatics.  See below

Everyone needs an IDENTITY..then the Vision/Look follows readily.  I was born a whore, I sense you have the same inner emotions.

Do you get inspiration by celebrities who are Loub fanatics?


----------



## stilly

Porsha said:


> Fabulous boots Stilly.  I've discovered a fabulous Austrian shoemaker, making high-end designer heels.  It's the first non-fetish shoe maker I've seen making180 heels.  They look beautiful and I am very tempted by the 100 mules, and the 180 boots made from Austrian leathers look incredible.  At 1500 Euro they are a bit too expensive! https://www.berndserafinthaler.com/shop/
> Have you heard of these?



Thanks *Porsha*!
I love those black suede boots but agree the price is a bit much...


----------



## stilly

Flip88 said:


> Love these!!! I bet it would actually be pretty easy to attach a fox or raccoon maybe fur trim to any existing pair of boots. Small pieces of fur are pretty easy to come by. Love them X



Thanks *Flip*!
I actually have a few winter coats with fur trim but they're either black or brown so not a real match...


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> You look amazing, stunning and sexy. You made my Monday being better. Your Shocking Pink Hot Chicks are gorgeous and you know how I love them. No matter the color, Hot Chicks are always Hot Chicks.
> Your outfit is beautiful, always showing your stunning and perfect legs.



Thanks so much *Mr. Loub*!
I do love the pink Hot Chicks which I don't wear enough...


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> You always look beautiful, sexy and stylish, even when you are doing errands and daily life stuff.
> Those Armurabotta (i think they are that model) are beautiful and you look perfect with them. They are classic, but elegant and sensual at the same time.
> You always look beautiful and sexy even with your simplest outfit.



Thanks *Mr. Loub*!
The only downside to this outfit is I have to keep pulling down the dress which is a bit too short for running around...


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> Girl..ur on FIRE..OMG!! All these 120 heels paired with short skirts, in winter no less!
> 
> 
> 
> You are the manifestation of "Burning Passion", via Louboutin 120 heels (with recent specialization in 130's -- Hot Chick 130, Senora 130, Hot Wave 130, Merci Allen 130). Girl..ur sending "heat signals". How do you fight-off-the-men, deal with cat-calls, out-run the stalkers, etc??
> 
> You must be 1 of the few (possibly ONLY one?) who rocks 5" heels w/mini-skirts day-in-day-out, in Winter
> 
> Me, I'm quite cold-temperature sensitive -- I would be totally bundled up. Pants all the way. I literally would DIE, because of the cold against my legs (let alone up my skirt..LOL). I suppose I could do pants to get to the office, then switch to mini-skirt w/ultra-sheer hose.
> 
> Lately, I've been studying Khloe Kardashian (I know the K clan gets flak for superficiality, but I Khloe's style..pure B****H!), and Erika Jayne (of Real Life Housewives of Beverly Hills, also kinda superficial).  Both Khloe & Erika are So Kate 120 fanatics.  See below
> 
> Everyone needs an IDENTITY..then the Vision/Look follows readily.  I was born a whore, I sense you have the same inner emotions.
> 
> Do you get inspiration by celebrities who are Loub fanatics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4352788
> View attachment 4352789




Thanks racq!
At this point most of the guys at work and even my usual stops (coffee shop, grocery store, gas station, etc.) are used to seeing  my heels and minidresses/skirts so its not a big deal anymore.
I do follow the celebs who wear CL's but I actually get more inspiration from the bloggers on Instagram who wear CL's in every day activities as I do. I learn a lot from their styling which helps me create my outfits.


----------



## stilly

Plaid on plaid with Black & White Debout 120s today...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Plaid on plaid with Black & White Debout 120s today...


Very stylish and lovely!


----------



## Mr. Loub

Very elegant, classic and sensual...


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday yesterday, with the snow mostly melted, how about some Shocking Pink Hot Chicks?
> View attachment 4350794
> View attachment 4350795
> View attachment 4350796
> View attachment 4350800
> View attachment 4350801
> View attachment 4350802
> View attachment 4350803
> View attachment 4350804
> View attachment 4350805
> View attachment 4350806


You always look so good in your Hot Chick's but are these a little tight on your toes?


----------



## annamoon

stilly said:


> Plaid on plaid with Black & White Debout 120s today...
> View attachment 4354606
> View attachment 4354607
> View attachment 4354608
> View attachment 4354609
> View attachment 4354611
> View attachment 4354612
> View attachment 4354613
> View attachment 4354614
> View attachment 4354616
> View attachment 4354617


You look gorgeous Stilly, love the black and white combo, red nails to match the red soles, toes are always tight in heels especially the 130


----------



## MBB Fan

So lovely. You are the Unbout queen.  Could you post also some shots from behind?


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Plaid on plaid with Black & White Debout 120s today...
> View attachment 4354606
> View attachment 4354607
> View attachment 4354608
> View attachment 4354609
> View attachment 4354611
> View attachment 4354612
> View attachment 4354613
> View attachment 4354614
> View attachment 4354616
> View attachment 4354617


Impeccable!!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Plaid on plaid with Black & White Debout 120s today...
> View attachment 4354606
> View attachment 4354607
> View attachment 4354608
> View attachment 4354609
> View attachment 4354611
> View attachment 4354612
> View attachment 4354613
> View attachment 4354614
> View attachment 4354616
> View attachment 4354617


Debouts are such a sexy heel and you wear them so well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Very stylish and lovely!



Thanks so much *MsYvonne*!!! 



Mr. Loub said:


> Very elegant, classic and sensual...



Thanks *Mr. Loub*!!!



florcom said:


> You always look so good in your Hot Chick's but are these a little tight on your toes?



Yes these are a half size too small. It was the only pair I could find in something close to my size. I think if I wear them more often I can stretch them out though...



annamoon said:


> You look gorgeous Stilly, love the black and white combo, red nails to match the red soles, toes are always tight in heels especially the 130



Thanks *annamoon*! I love the toenails to accentuate the soles...


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> So lovely. You are the Unbout queen.  Could you post also some shots from behind?



How about these *MBB*?


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Impeccable!!



Thanks *nidaodi*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Debouts are such a sexy heel and you wear them so well. Thanks for sharing.



Thanks so much *Christina*! I do love this style...


----------



## stilly

Merci Allen 130s to the airport for a work trip earlier this week...


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

stilly said:


> Merci Allen 130s to the airport for a work trip earlier this week...
> View attachment 4358168
> View attachment 4358169
> View attachment 4358170
> View attachment 4358171
> View attachment 4358172
> View attachment 4358173
> View attachment 4358174
> View attachment 4358175
> View attachment 4358176
> View attachment 4358177


Love your coat, is it J. Crew Lady Day Coat? I have one in vanilla.


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Merci Allen 130s to the airport for a work trip earlier this week...
> View attachment 4358168
> View attachment 4358169
> View attachment 4358170
> View attachment 4358171
> View attachment 4358172
> View attachment 4358173
> View attachment 4358174
> View attachment 4358175
> View attachment 4358176
> View attachment 4358177


Lovely as always!
Would love to see your casual Friday outfit!


----------



## stilly

And super casual to fly home yesterday...


----------



## stilly

BalenciagaKitte said:


> Love your coat, is it J. Crew Lady Day Coat? I have one in vanilla.



Exactly! I love the color of this coat! It a bright change from my usual blacks and grays.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Merci Allen 130s to the airport for a work trip earlier this week...
> View attachment 4358168
> View attachment 4358169
> View attachment 4358170
> View attachment 4358171
> View attachment 4358172
> View attachment 4358173
> View attachment 4358174
> View attachment 4358175
> View attachment 4358176
> View attachment 4358177


LOVE the arch of these but the pointy toe is still my favorite.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Plaid on plaid with Black & White Debout 120s today...
> View attachment 4354606
> View attachment 4354607
> View attachment 4354608
> View attachment 4354609
> View attachment 4354611
> View attachment 4354612
> View attachment 4354613
> View attachment 4354614
> View attachment 4354616
> View attachment 4354617


I do so love the way the clear sides show the toes. Like ten sexy little soldiers standing up at attention. Great look Stilly. Just wish they cam in 130's - don't you ?


----------



## frogger4y

stilly said:


> And super casual to fly home yesterday...
> View attachment 4358178
> View attachment 4358179
> View attachment 4358180
> View attachment 4358181
> View attachment 4358182
> View attachment 4358183
> View attachment 4358185
> View attachment 4358186
> View attachment 4358187
> View attachment 4358188


Love you in casual clothes! You look so good


----------



## MissyGloria

Hi Stilly,

Would you by any chance have a pair of So Kate Filet Pat that you can demo? I am across this style on eb-y after scouting other SKs and seriously wanted this because of the pattern. Thank you.


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> LOVE the arch of these but the pointy toe is still my favorite.



I love the pointy toe more as well but these are great for traveling and 12 hour day...


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> I do so love the way the clear sides show the toes. Like ten sexy little soldiers standing up at attention. Great look Stilly. Just wish they cam in 130's - don't you ?



I love seeing the toes too *Christina*. Yes I guess we can hope for a Debout 130...


----------



## stilly

frogger4y said:


> Love you in casual clothes! You look so good



Thanks *frogger*!!!


----------



## stilly

MissyGloria said:


> Hi Stilly,
> 
> Would you by any chance have a pair of So Kate Filet Pat that you can demo? I am across this style on eb-y after scouting other SKs and seriously wanted this because of the pattern. Thank you.



No I don't have the Filet Patent...though I can't recall what those look like...


----------



## stilly

New Pewter & Black Iriza 120's out to dinner last night.
I got bought these pre-owned and they're 3 sizes too small. I had a hard time walking in them (I almost fell at least 3 times) but it wasn't the size that was the problem but the heel tips which are all worn on a sideways angle. Such are pitfalls of pre-owned. They're off to my cobbler next week for new heel tips and red rubber soles...


----------



## MissyGloria

stilly said:


> No I don't have the Filet Patent...though I can't recall what those look like...



Thank you for your reply. Here is a photo from an eb-y auction of the So Kate 120 Filet Patent. The color is black, blue and white.


----------



## MissyGloria

Hi Stilly,

Here are some CL pumps (SK and HC) photos at the Galeries Lafayette Haussmann dept. store. from my vacation to Paris last week. 

You mentioned you go on business trip occasionally. I assumed domestic US, any chance of you going to Europe? Its a ladies' paradise there.


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> New Pewter & Black Iriza 120's out to dinner last night.
> I got bought these pre-owned and they're 3 sizes too small. I had a hard time walking in them (I almost fell at least 3 times) but it wasn't the size that was the problem but the heel tips which are all worn on a sideways angle. Such are pitfalls of pre-owned. They're off to my cobbler next week for new heel tips and red rubber soles...
> View attachment 4360440
> View attachment 4360441
> View attachment 4360442
> View attachment 4360443
> View attachment 4360444
> View attachment 4360445
> View attachment 4360446
> View attachment 4360447
> View attachment 4360448
> View attachment 4360450



You look super sexy and elegant for go out to dinner. Your Iriza are beautiful with an amazing pattern.


----------



## stilly

MissyGloria said:


> Thank you for your reply. Here is a photo from an eb-y auction of the So Kate 120 Filet Patent. The color is black, blue and white.



I take it back...I do have these. I'm bad with the names.
What did want me to demo? I think I posted pics of these over the past summer.
I haven't really worn them that much to be honest. I tend to wear the solid color SK's much more.


----------



## stilly

MissyGloria said:


> Hi Stilly,
> 
> Here are some CL pumps (SK and HC) photos at the Galeries Lafayette Haussmann dept. store. from my vacation to Paris last week.
> 
> You mentioned you go on business trip occasionally. I assumed domestic US, any chance of you going to Europe? Its a ladies' paradise there.



Who doesn't like shopping in Paris *MissyGloria*! 
You should visit the 3 CL boutiques in Paris as well though I'm not sure they can match these prices.

Unfortunately, I travel only in the US for work now. I did travel more to Europe for work a few years back.
These prices are very good compared to the US pricing. The strong US dollar makes it advantageous to buy in Europe now.
When I was over there a few years ago, the Euro was much stronger and buying in Europe was more expensive than buying in the US. They do have access to some styles not available in the US though.


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> You look super sexy and elegant for go out to dinner. Your Iriza are beautiful with an amazing pattern.



Thanks so much *Mr. Loub*! I like the unique pattern on these. Hopefully the cobbler will sort out the heel tip problem so I can wear them without toppling over...


----------



## stilly

MissyGloria said:


> Thank you for your reply. Here is a photo from an eb-y auction of the So Kate 120 Filet Patent. The color is black, blue and white.



Here are some pics of my Navy/Black Filet Patent So Kate 120's *MissyGloria* that might help in your decision.  It wasn't the best weather to take pics today (snow, cold, windy) but I hope they help.


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> New Pewter & Black Iriza 120's out to dinner last night.
> I got bought these pre-owned and they're 3 sizes too small. I had a hard time walking in them (I almost fell at least 3 times) but it wasn't the size that was the problem but the heel tips which are all worn on a sideways angle. Such are pitfalls of pre-owned. They're off to my cobbler next week for new heel tips and red rubber soles...
> View attachment 4360440
> View attachment 4360441
> View attachment 4360442
> View attachment 4360443
> View attachment 4360444
> View attachment 4360445
> View attachment 4360446
> View attachment 4360447
> View attachment 4360448
> View attachment 4360450


It was gorgeous!! Can’t wait to see you wearing it next time once it has got fixed


----------



## Maxl

stilly said:


> Thanks racq!
> At this point most of the guys at work and even my usual stops (coffee shop, grocery store, gas station, etc.) are used to seeing  my heels and minidresses/skirts so its not a big deal anymore.
> I do follow the celebs who wear CL's but I actually get more inspiration from the bloggers on Instagram who wear CL's in every day activities as I do. I learn a lot from their styling which helps me create my outfits.



Which bloggers do you follow?


----------



## MissyGloria

stilly said:


> Here are some pics of my Navy/Black Filet Patent So Kate 120's *MissyGloria* that might help in your decision.  It wasn't the best weather to take pics today (snow, cold, windy) but I hope they help.
> View attachment 4361806
> View attachment 4361807
> View attachment 4361808
> View attachment 4361809
> View attachment 4361810
> View attachment 4361811
> View attachment 4361812
> View attachment 4361813
> View attachment 4361814
> View attachment 4361815



Stilly, thank you for going all out and locating the CL SK 120 Filet Patent. Now i remember seeing these shoes, it was you who modeled them awhile back and i fell in love with them. I saw them on eBay, but couldn't remember where i saw it with someone wearing them. You are very generous and i truly appreciate your effort. Thank you.

These shoes makes you look so classy, pretty and beautiful....my husband is going nuts behind me!


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> Here are some pics of my Navy/Black Filet Patent So Kate 120's *MissyGloria* that might help in your decision.  It wasn't the best weather to take pics today (snow, cold, windy) but I hope they help.
> View attachment 4361806
> View attachment 4361807
> View attachment 4361808
> View attachment 4361809
> View attachment 4361810
> View attachment 4361811
> View attachment 4361812
> View attachment 4361813
> View attachment 4361814
> View attachment 4361815



You are always so kind and friendly. I have to tell you that your attitude is very commendable. Even with a horrible and rough time, you dressed these beautiful So Kate with a wonderful pattern to help a reader of this forum.
Never forgetting that you are very well dressed and elegant. I like your outfit and high heels, everything combines in a graceful and beautiful way.


----------



## yoshikitty

I am always looking at your pictures in awe. You rocked your So Kate in wind/cold/snow while I wore my UGG.  

I love how you always match your shoes with your bag. This small bag is a very good much with the shoes!


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> It was gorgeous!! Can’t wait to see you wearing it next time once it has got fixed



Thanks *nidaodi*! More Irizas to come...



Maxl said:


> Which bloggers do you follow?



I follow quite a few on Instagram...
louboutin_passion, upcloseandstylish, panthere_instyle, gheely, necklaceofpearl, macystucke and miamiamine are some...



MissyGloria said:


> Stilly, thank you for going all out and locating the CL SK 120 Filet Patent. Now i remember seeing these shoes, it was you who modeled them awhile back and i fell in love with them. I saw them on eBay, but couldn't remember where i saw it with someone wearing them. You are very generous and i truly appreciate your effort. Thank you.
> 
> These shoes makes you look so classy, pretty and beautiful....my husband is going nuts behind me!



Thanks so much *MissyGloria*!
They are a great shoe. I'll have to wear them more often...



Mr. Loub said:


> You are always so kind and friendly. I have to tell you that your attitude is very commendable. Even with a horrible and rough time, you dressed these beautiful So Kate with a wonderful pattern to help a reader of this forum.
> Never forgetting that you are very well dressed and elegant. I like your outfit and high heels, everything combines in a graceful and beautiful way.



Oh thanks so much *Mr. Loub*!
I like to help out where I can even if the weather is not so nice.
Thankfully spring is right around the corner!!!



yoshikitty said:


> I am always looking at your pictures in awe. You rocked your So Kate in wind/cold/snow while I wore my UGG.
> 
> I love how you always match your shoes with your bag. This small bag is a very good much with the shoes!



Thanks *yoshikitty*!
I actually did wear boots that morning to slog through the snow but switched over to these SK's in the afternoon after the snow was cleared and started to melt.


----------



## stilly

Classic Black Patent Piggies today with a gray mini and jacket...


----------



## danaG71

I love the anklets and toe rings. nice touch.


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> Classic Black Patent Piggies today with a gray mini and jacket...



Black Patent Pigalle is a classic. These are Louboutin's most classic high-heeled shoes.
You look beautiful.


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> Classic Black Patent Piggies today with a gray mini and jacket...
> View attachment 4364394
> View attachment 4364407
> View attachment 4364409
> View attachment 4364410
> View attachment 4364414
> View attachment 4364415
> View attachment 4364416
> View attachment 4364417
> View attachment 4364422
> View attachment 4364423



OMG Stilly -- you got the Mojo. Not just single anklet and toe-ring, but on BOTH feet!

I also like the "inexpensive" wider (more visible) anklets, they are more affordable.  I have high-end anklets, they are more delicate (thinner), but hardly visible! I have one from the 80's which is REALLY THIN!


----------



## stilly

danaG71 said:


> I love the anklets and toe rings. nice touch.



Thanks *dana*! I love to wear them for an occasional change of pace...


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> Black Patent Pigalle is a classic. These are Louboutin's most classic high-heeled shoes.
> You look beautiful.



Thanks *Mr. Loub*! I still love the Classic Piggies...


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> OMG Stilly -- you got the Mojo. Not just single anklet and toe-ring, but on BOTH feet!
> 
> I also like the "inexpensive" wider (more visible) anklets, they are more affordable.  I have high-end anklets, they are more delicate (thinner), but hardly visible! I have one from the 80's which is REALLY THIN!


subtle.

Thanks *racq*!
I actually have a few really thin anklets like that which are very subtle. I bought mine just a few years back.
I'll have to break those out for spring!


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> Classic Black Patent Piggies today with a gray mini and jacket...
> View attachment 4364394
> View attachment 4364407
> View attachment 4364409
> View attachment 4364410
> View attachment 4364414
> View attachment 4364415
> View attachment 4364416
> View attachment 4364417
> View attachment 4364422
> View attachment 4364423



OMG Stilly, there you go again..5" stiletto heels (Pigalle 120) with very mini-skirt! In Winter no less.. I've got to try this sometime, bare-legged very mini-skirt with 40 degrees outside.  I guess if you're a hottie, it's no biggie..you have a built-in "heat halo" that keeps you warm. My foreign language teacher in HS, told us about the young ladies in Minnesota (frightfully cold winters), rocking' very mini skirts in winter.  This was back in the early 70's. I just hung out with a girl from Maine at a desert campfire (30 degrees at night), she was FULLY in tank top..the rest of us were bundled up in coats with gloves..just FREEZING!

Girl, you're on FIRE! You must be like these girls from Midwest and Northern USA -- immune to the COLD. Not afraid to bare the skin in dead of winter

It's still cold here in SoCal at night (40's), I will use you as inspiration.  I will go hose-less, very mini-skirt, Hot Chick 130.  Just got these killer velvet Aqua (Bloomingdales house-brand) mini-dresses..spaghetti shoulder strap, deep plunging V-neck. I guess I would end up looking like a "hooker". Goto Santa Monica Blvd (she-male hookers), then Sunset Blvd (female hookers), Hollywood Blvd (combo..she-male and female). Piss on Chump's Hollwood Star, come back with a selfie..LOL


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> OMG Stilly, there you go again..5" stiletto heels (Pigalle 120) with very mini-skirt! In Winter no less.. I've got to try this sometime, bare-legged very mini-skirt with 40 degrees outside.  I guess if you're a hottie, it's no biggie..you have a built-in "heat halo" that keeps you warm. My foreign language teacher in HS, told us about the young ladies in Minnesota (frightfully cold winters), rocking' very mini skirts in winter.  This was back in the early 70's. I just hung out with a girl from Maine at a desert campfire (30 degrees at night), she was FULLY in tank top..the rest of us were bundled up in coats with gloves..just FREEZING!
> 
> Girl, you're on FIRE! You must be like these girls from Midwest and Northern USA -- immune to the COLD. Not afraid to bare the skin in dead of winter
> 
> It's still cold here in SoCal at night (40's), I will use you as inspiration.  I will go hose-less, very mini-skirt, Hot Chick 130.  Just got these killer velvet Aqua (Bloomingdales house-brand) mini-dresses..spaghetti shoulder strap, deep plunging V-neck. I guess I would end up looking like a "hooker". Goto Santa Monica Blvd (she-male hookers), then Sunset Blvd (female hookers), Hollywood Blvd (combo..she-male and female). Piss on Chump's Hollwood Star, come back with a selfie..LOL



Thanks* racq*!
I've gotten used to going bare legged throughout the year and thankfully I'm not usually outside that long in the cold.
I love your idea of the mini skirt and Hot Chicks. I'm sure you'll rock it!


----------



## stilly

Some fancier Iriza 120's for Casual Friday today...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Some fancier Iriza 120's for Casual Friday today...
> View attachment 4366405
> View attachment 4366406
> View attachment 4366408
> View attachment 4366409
> View attachment 4366410
> View attachment 4366412
> View attachment 4366413
> View attachment 4366414
> View attachment 4366415
> View attachment 4366416


Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Classic Black Patent Piggies today with a gray mini and jacket...
> View attachment 4364394
> View attachment 4364407
> View attachment 4364409
> View attachment 4364410
> View attachment 4364414
> View attachment 4364415
> View attachment 4364416
> View attachment 4364417
> View attachment 4364422
> View attachment 4364423


Very cute heels as always. Love the toe rings as well. I was thinking - could you possibly wear a few toe rings with the Unbouts ? Seems they would really show them off !


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> New Pewter & Black Iriza 120's out to dinner last night.
> I got bought these pre-owned and they're 3 sizes too small. I had a hard time walking in them (I almost fell at least 3 times) but it wasn't the size that was the problem but the heel tips which are all worn on a sideways angle. Such are pitfalls of pre-owned. They're off to my cobbler next week for new heel tips and red rubber soles...
> View attachment 4360440
> View attachment 4360441
> View attachment 4360442
> View attachment 4360443
> View attachment 4360444
> View attachment 4360445
> View attachment 4360446
> View attachment 4360447
> View attachment 4360448
> View attachment 4360450


This color and design look great but you can notice in the pictures your left ankle is  leaning. It is a good thing you have strong ankles because with these worn heel tips you could easily break an ankle if not careful. Hope to see pictures again after the new heel tips are on.


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!



Thanks* nidaodi*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Very cute heels as always. Love the toe rings as well. I was thinking - could you possibly wear a few toe rings with the Unbouts ? Seems they would really show them off !



Thanks *Christina*! I'll try a toe ring with the Unbouts provided it actually shows...


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> This color and design look great but you can notice in the pictures your left ankle is  leaning. It is a good thing you have strong ankles because with these worn heel tips you could easily break an ankle if not careful. Hope to see pictures again after the new heel tips are on.



Yes I didn't notice the heel tips were so worn until we were already on the road heading for dinner. I did wonder why I was struggling so much walking in them. These are already at my cobbler for new heel tips and red rubber soles...I hope to have them back soon!


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Hot Chicks out to a casual dinner last night with my new Kate Spade Polka Dot dress...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chicks out to a casual dinner last night with my new Kate Spade Polka Dot dress...
> View attachment 4368082
> View attachment 4368084
> View attachment 4368085
> View attachment 4368086
> View attachment 4368087
> View attachment 4368088
> View attachment 4368089
> View attachment 4368090
> View attachment 4368091
> View attachment 4368092


Now thats how to be cute and sexy at the same time. So nice ! ... and thank you for the toes down and straight back shots - wonderful angles to show the real feelings and looks of a hot chick - don't you think ?


----------



## High Heels Only

stilly said:


> Classic Black Patent Piggies today with a gray mini and jacket...
> View attachment 4364394
> View attachment 4364407
> View attachment 4364409
> View attachment 4364410
> View attachment 4364414
> View attachment 4364415
> View attachment 4364416
> View attachment 4364417
> View attachment 4364422
> View attachment 4364423



Stilly,
I just don't know how you do it but you just keep getting more refined with each post.
Your style is just impeccable the Classic Black Patent 120 Piggies have the most beautiful toe cleavage (the lower cut the better)!
There is nothing more beautiful than dressing up the toe cleavage than with multiple toe rings and an anklet on each of your elegant bare feet at the same time.
I always wear an anklet on both ankles and toe rings on all of my toes on both of my feet at the same time (can't beat a balanced look).
After all we wear bracelets on both wrists at the same time so why not anklets? 
You must be the classiest girl at your office (I know I must be from all the complements I get at mine).
I am also quite petite so I only wear the highest and thinest classic single sole stiletto heels I can find (130mm are my faves).
Never any platforms for me I like to feel the full height of the heels on my feet.
I wear 110-150mm heels daily (the higher the better) and they only look right and feel really comfortable with bare feet.
And some people don't believe me that my sky high heels that look pretty can actually be more comfortable than flats.
My look has gotten prettier too thanks to you Stilly, you are my style Idol.
Thank you.


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chicks out to a casual dinner last night with my new Kate Spade Polka Dot dress...



You look stunning, in this casual outfit. The Hot Chicks are perfect on your feet and the polka dot skirt is beautiful. You always look elegant and sensual, even with casual outfits.


----------



## Mr. Loub

High Heels Only said:


> Stilly,
> I just don't know how you do it but you just keep getting more refined with each post.
> Your style is just impeccable the Classic Black Patent 120 Piggies have the most beautiful toe cleavage (the lower cut the better)!
> There is nothing more beautiful than dressing up the toe cleavage than with multiple toe rings and an anklet on each of your elegant bare feet at the same time.
> I always wear an anklet on both ankles and toe rings on all of my toes on both of my feet at the same time (can't beat a balanced look).
> After all we wear bracelets on both wrists at the same time so why not anklets?
> You must be the classiest girl at your office (I know I must be from all the complements I get at mine).
> I am also quite petite so I only wear the highest and thinest classic single sole stiletto heels I can find (130mm are my faves).
> Never any platforms for me I like to feel the full height of the heels on my feet.
> I wear 110-150mm heels daily (the higher the better) and they only look right and feel really comfortable with bare feet.
> And some people don't believe me that my sky high heels that look pretty can actually be more comfortable than flats.
> My look has gotten prettier too thanks to you Stilly, you are my style Idol.
> Thank you.



After I read your wonderful post I thought. Why don't you show us mod pictures of your high heels and feet. I think you look amazing.


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chicks out to a casual dinner last night with my new Kate Spade Polka Dot dress...
> View attachment 4368082
> View attachment 4368084
> View attachment 4368085
> View attachment 4368086
> View attachment 4368087
> View attachment 4368088
> View attachment 4368089
> View attachment 4368090
> View attachment 4368091
> View attachment 4368092


Looking great as always in your Hot Chicks , you make it seem so effortless. These look well broken in and probably pretty comfy for you.


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> Yes I didn't notice the heel tips were so worn until we were already on the road heading for dinner. I did wonder why I was struggling so much walking in them. These are already at my cobbler for new heel tips and red rubber soles...I hope to have them back soon!


Great that way you can wear again soon without risking injury. Since you wear high heels everyday have you ever injured yourself from a stumble and a twisted ankle or a fall? Hope to see your Heels again once the cobbler is finished with them.


----------



## Christina2

High Heels Only said:


> Stilly,
> I just don't know how you do it but you just keep getting more refined with each post.
> Your style is just impeccable the Classic Black Patent 120 Piggies have the most beautiful toe cleavage (the lower cut the better)!
> There is nothing more beautiful than dressing up the toe cleavage than with multiple toe rings and an anklet on each of your elegant bare feet at the same time.
> I always wear an anklet on both ankles and toe rings on all of my toes on both of my feet at the same time (can't beat a balanced look).
> After all we wear bracelets on both wrists at the same time so why not anklets?
> You must be the classiest girl at your office (I know I must be from all the complements I get at mine).
> I am also quite petite so I only wear the highest and thinest classic single sole stiletto heels I can find (130mm are my faves).
> Never any platforms for me I like to feel the full height of the heels on my feet.
> I wear 110-150mm heels daily (the higher the better) and they only look right and feel really comfortable with bare feet.
> And some people don't believe me that my sky high heels that look pretty can actually be more comfortable than flats.
> My look has gotten prettier too thanks to you Stilly, you are my style Idol.
> Thank you.



I think you have the exact perfect attitude when it comes to high heels. There  really is no reason not to wear the highest heels always once you get used to them. After awhile the pain stops (almost anyway - lol) but the fabulous feelings, sexy look and compliments never stop. That's what I love about a really HIGH heel. It gives me all the height and confidence I need to conquer the world. What is your favorite style ? To me a nice snug (almost too tight - lol) sharp pointed toe and tall slender (never less than 130mm) heel is best.


----------



## frogger4y

stilly said:


> New Pewter & Black Iriza 120's out to dinner last night.
> I got bought these pre-owned and they're 3 sizes too small. I had a hard time walking in them (I almost fell at least 3 times) but it wasn't the size that was the problem but the heel tips which are all worn on a sideways angle. Such are pitfalls of pre-owned. They're off to my cobbler next week for new heel tips and red rubber soles...
> View attachment 4360440
> View attachment 4360441
> View attachment 4360442
> View attachment 4360443
> View attachment 4360444
> View attachment 4360445
> View attachment 4360446
> View attachment 4360447
> View attachment 4360448
> View attachment 4360450



The look so good on you!
But have does your feet feel when your wear shoe 3 sizes too small


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Now thats how to be cute and sexy at the same time. So nice ! ... and thank you for the toes down and straight back shots - wonderful angles to show the real feelings and looks of a hot chick - don't you think ?



Thanks *Christina*! Yes I do love those angles. I also love blending a little "cute" with a little "sexy".


----------



## stilly

High Heels Only said:


> Stilly,
> I just don't know how you do it but you just keep getting more refined with each post.
> Your style is just impeccable the Classic Black Patent 120 Piggies have the most beautiful toe cleavage (the lower cut the better)!
> There is nothing more beautiful than dressing up the toe cleavage than with multiple toe rings and an anklet on each of your elegant bare feet at the same time.
> I always wear an anklet on both ankles and toe rings on all of my toes on both of my feet at the same time (can't beat a balanced look).
> After all we wear bracelets on both wrists at the same time so why not anklets?
> You must be the classiest girl at your office (I know I must be from all the complements I get at mine).
> I am also quite petite so I only wear the highest and thinest classic single sole stiletto heels I can find (130mm are my faves).
> Never any platforms for me I like to feel the full height of the heels on my feet.
> I wear 110-150mm heels daily (the higher the better) and they only look right and feel really comfortable with bare feet.
> And some people don't believe me that my sky high heels that look pretty can actually be more comfortable than flats.
> My look has gotten prettier too thanks to you Stilly, you are my style Idol.
> Thank you.



Thanks so much *High Heels Only*!
I like to think I've gotten better at wearing and taking pics over time.
I wear toe rings and anklets from time and time but usually only one anklet at a time until recently.
Some of the women I follow on Instagram wear 2 anklets so I thought I'd try it.
Toe rings on all toes? Wow that sounds fabulous especially with a pair of your 130mm heels.
I'd love it if you'd post some pics!


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> Looking great as always in your Hot Chicks , you make it seem so effortless. These look well broken in and probably pretty comfy for you.



Thanks *florcom*! Yes these are well broken in at this point which is why I wear them so often.


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> Great that way you can wear again soon without risking injury. Since you wear high heels everyday have you ever injured yourself from a stumble and a twisted ankle or a fall? Hope to see your Heels again once the cobbler is finished with them.



Yes *florcom* I've fallen too many times to note while wearing my CL's. 
Slippery floors, cracks in the sidewalk, escalators, you name it. I've only been really hurt once when I slipped and fell on my lower back on wood stairs. The other falls were just skinned knees or bruised hands trying to break my fall. I always worry more about ruining the heels than my own health which shows you my priorities...


----------



## stilly

frogger4y said:


> The look so good on you!
> But have does your feet feel when your wear shoe 3 sizes too small



Thanks *frogger*!
These are super tight at 3 sizes too small but I loved this pre-owned pair and couldn't resist getting them.
I'll break them in further and stretch them out over time.


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Cross Blake 120's to work today...


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Yes *florcom* I've fallen too many times to note while wearing my CL's.
> Slippery floors, cracks in the sidewalk, escalators, you name it. I've only been really hurt once when I slipped and fell on my lower back on wood stairs. The other falls were just skinned knees or bruised hands trying to break my fall. I always worry more about ruining the heels than my own health which shows you my priorities...



Same for me! The first thing I do is check that I haven’t broken a heel. Then I can pick myself up, replace my heels and try to re-gain my dignity.


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Black Patent Cross Blake 120's to work today...
> View attachment 4370522
> View attachment 4370523
> View attachment 4370528
> View attachment 4370529
> View attachment 4370535
> View attachment 4370537
> View attachment 4370538
> View attachment 4370539
> View attachment 4370540
> View attachment 4370541


So beautiful...


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Same for me! The first thing I do is check that I haven’t broken a heel. Then I can pick myself up, replace my heels and try to re-gain my dignity.



It is very humbling to pull yourself up and put back on your CL's after a fall in public. Thankfully usually the bystanders are helpful and understanding...


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> So beautiful...



Thanks *nidaodi*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, Black Patent Hot Waves on a warmer day with jeans and blazer...


----------



## stilly

And out to dinner last night, my newest Black & White So Kates with the signature of the master himself...


----------



## annamoon

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Black Patent Hot Waves on a warmer day with jeans and blazer...
> View attachment 4375348
> View attachment 4375349
> View attachment 4375350
> View attachment 4375351
> View attachment 4375352
> View attachment 4375356
> View attachment 4375357
> View attachment 4375358
> View attachment 4375359
> View attachment 4375348
> View attachment 4375349
> View attachment 4375350
> View attachment 4375351
> View attachment 4375352
> View attachment 4375356
> View attachment 4375357
> View attachment 4375358
> View attachment 4375359
> View attachment 4375364


Hot Waves look great on you, good to see you had pedi first!


----------



## frogger4y

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Black Patent Hot Waves on a warmer day with jeans and blazer...
> View attachment 4375348
> View attachment 4375349
> View attachment 4375350
> View attachment 4375351
> View attachment 4375352
> View attachment 4375356
> View attachment 4375357
> View attachment 4375358
> View attachment 4375359
> View attachment 4375348
> View attachment 4375349
> View attachment 4375350
> View attachment 4375351
> View attachment 4375352
> View attachment 4375356
> View attachment 4375357
> View attachment 4375358
> View attachment 4375359
> View attachment 4375364


You look so good in casual You should wear jeans 24/7 along with your heells


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Black Patent Hot Waves on a warmer day with jeans and blazer...
> View attachment 4375348
> View attachment 4375349
> View attachment 4375350
> View attachment 4375351
> View attachment 4375352
> View attachment 4375356
> View attachment 4375357
> View attachment 4375358
> View attachment 4375359
> View attachment 4375348
> View attachment 4375349
> View attachment 4375350
> View attachment 4375351
> View attachment 4375352
> View attachment 4375356
> View attachment 4375357
> View attachment 4375358
> View attachment 4375359
> View attachment 4375364


You look so gorgeous with Hot Waves and jeans!
Would be more than appreciated if you could wear on CL with pants slightly more frequently


----------



## Mr. Loub

You are gorgeous, elegant and very sensual with that sexy outfit and yours new Black and White So Kate. Perfect outfit to go out dinner.


----------



## Paddy0174

You have other SoKates with the black and white gradient, doesn't you? But these are so "nerdy"  With the signature of the Maestro...


----------



## Yukonstar

stilly said:


> And out to dinner last night, my newest Black & White So Kates with the signature of the master himself...
> View attachment 4375378
> View attachment 4375379
> View attachment 4375380
> View attachment 4375381
> View attachment 4375382
> View attachment 4375383
> View attachment 4375384
> View attachment 4375385
> View attachment 4375387
> View attachment 4375388



You look fantastic Stilly. May I ask where you dress is from?  It is wonderful, a real head-turner.


----------



## MsYvonne

Finally head turning weather in the Netherlands


----------



## nidaodi

Would love to see your new posts...


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> And out to dinner last night, my newest Black & White So Kates with the signature of the master himself...
> View attachment 4375378
> View attachment 4375379
> View attachment 4375380
> View attachment 4375381
> View attachment 4375382
> View attachment 4375383
> View attachment 4375384
> View attachment 4375385
> View attachment 4375387
> View attachment 4375388



OMG Stilly, that is such an incredibly short mini-skirt paired with 5" stiletto heels! LOVE the contrast..good-girl with naughty risqué streak.  See below pics. You are the embodiment of "how bad can a good girl get?". Love the Katherine Hepburn quote, you truly don't "obey the rules"..what a rebel you are! Girl, you just slay..slay! That pic is via Caprice Crane, daughter of Tina Louise (famed actress who played Ginger on Gilligan's Island). Also, love the Abbey Karson quote:

"When she was good, she was very good. When she was bad, she was better"

You are SO brave, so pushing-the-limits. You need to start a Twitter (and Instagram) feed, you could easily establish a Kardashian type of following.  Then, attack corporate sponsors, TV Reality show, etc. Would pay for your pricey fashion wardrobe, esp shoes.

You've been inspiring me to go back to my "old ways" -- totally unabashed risqué outfits. I just got a collection of velvet Aqua mini-dresses at Bloomingdales (still on sale, 70% off retail). As tribute to you, I will be rocking them this week (with my Hot Chick 130s) when I make my run to Bloomies.  LOVE the clearance racks, just can't resist!!


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> Hot Waves look great on you, good to see you had pedi first!



Thanks *anna*! Its a home pedi but it will have to do...


----------



## stilly

frogger4y said:


> You look so good in casual You should wear jeans 24/7 along with your heells



Thanks *frogger*! I love jeans but I could never abandon my beloved mini dresses and skirts...


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> You look so gorgeous with Hot Waves and jeans!
> Would be more than appreciated if you could wear on CL with pants slightly more frequently



Thanks *nidaodi*! I'll try to wear pants/jeans a bit more but I still love my dresses and skirts...


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> OMG Stilly, that is such an incredibly short mini-skirt paired with 5" stiletto heels! LOVE the contrast..good-girl with naughty risqué streak.  See below pics. You are the embodiment of "how bad can a good girl get?". Love the Katherine Hepburn quote, you truly don't "obey the rules"..what a rebel you are! Girl, you just slay..slay! That pic is via Caprice Crane, daughter of Tina Louise (famed actress who played Ginger on Gilligan's Island). Also, love the Abbey Karson quote:
> 
> "When she was good, she was very good. When she was bad, she was better"
> 
> You are SO brave, so pushing-the-limits. You need to start a Twitter (and Instagram) feed, you could easily establish a Kardashian type of following.  Then, attack corporate sponsors, TV Reality show, etc. Would pay for your pricey fashion wardrobe, esp shoes.
> 
> You've been inspiring me to go back to my "old ways" -- totally unabashed risqué outfits. I just got a collection of velvet Aqua mini-dresses at Bloomingdales (still on sale, 70% off retail). As tribute to you, I will be rocking them this week (with my Hot Chick 130s) when I make my run to Bloomies.  LOVE the clearance racks, just can't resist!!



Thanks so much *racq*!
I do love my minis...and this is one of the miniest of minis!
I've actually purchased a few Aqua minidresses from Bloomies. They usually have them on sale if you keep an eye out.
Hot Chicks and a minidress to shop at Bloomies! Sounds like my kind of outing! Enjoy!


----------



## stilly

I've been a bit under the weather in the last week but I did manage to go to work for a half day on Friday in my plaid pants...


----------



## stilly

Ballerina Patent So Kates today to work on a rainy day...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> I've been a bit under the weather in the last week but I did manage to go to work for a half day on Friday in my plaid pants...
> View attachment 4383532
> View attachment 4383533
> View attachment 4383535
> View attachment 4383536
> View attachment 4383537
> View attachment 4383538
> View attachment 4383539
> View attachment 4383540
> View attachment 4383541
> View attachment 4383542


Wish you could feel better this week!
Plaid pants with Iriza is my most favourite outfit, you look so gorgeous with it!
Can’t wait to see your next casual outfit with Iriza or other selections since you make us surprised every time!


----------



## yoshikitty

Hope you are feeling better soon! 

Love the colour combination of your pink/nude So Kates with the dress!


----------



## Paddy0174

Get well soon, why are you even going to work for half a day? You should stay in bed and let your Hon take care of you (and I'm quite sure, he's doing that already). But I'm from Germany, here are things different on the job, nobody would go to work for half a day after a weeklong stay at home... 
So, I wanted to post a short get-well-video, but I just realized, I do have only german ones...hmmmm...ah, you have to live with it, I'll put a link to the translation under the vid!    You know, it's the gesture that counts    Get well soon! 



And here is the link to the translation:
https://lyricstranslate.com/de/gute-besserung-get-well.html


----------



## loveloubis

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Black Patent Hot Waves on a warmer day with jeans and blazer...
> View attachment 4375348
> View attachment 4375349
> View attachment 4375350
> View attachment 4375351
> View attachment 4375352
> View attachment 4375356
> View attachment 4375357
> View attachment 4375358
> View attachment 4375359
> View attachment 4375348
> View attachment 4375349
> View attachment 4375350
> View attachment 4375351
> View attachment 4375352
> View attachment 4375356
> View attachment 4375357
> View attachment 4375358
> View attachment 4375359
> View attachment 4375364



what sizing did you take on your hot waves compared to your so kates? +1 size up?


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Wish you could feel better this week!
> Plaid pants with Iriza is my most favourite outfit, you look so gorgeous with it!
> Can’t wait to see your next casual outfit with Iriza or other selections since you make us surprised every time!



Thanks *nidaodi*!!!


----------



## stilly

yoshikitty said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon!
> 
> Love the colour combination of your pink/nude So Kates with the dress!



Thanks so much *yoshikitty*!!!


----------



## stilly

Paddy0174 said:


> Get well soon, why are you even going to work for half a day? You should stay in bed and let your Hon take care of you (and I'm quite sure, he's doing that already). But I'm from Germany, here are things different on the job, nobody would go to work for half a day after a weeklong stay at home...
> So, I wanted to post a short get-well-video, but I just realized, I do have only german ones...hmmmm...ah, you have to live with it, I'll put a link to the translation under the vid!    You know, it's the gesture that counts    Get well soon!
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the link to the translation:
> https://lyricstranslate.com/de/gute-besserung-get-well.html




Thanks so much *Paddy*!
I love the cartoon video!
I had some people coming in from out of town so I had to go to work but I am feeling better now.


----------



## stilly

loveloubis said:


> what sizing did you take on your hot waves compared to your so kates? +1 size up?



My Hot Waves are actually a half size smaller than my SK's. With the open toe you can get away with a smaller size. I bought them pre-owned and it was the closest size I could find to my true size.


----------



## stilly

Older style Ring Snake Pigalle 120's for casual Friday today...


----------



## frogger4y

stilly said:


> Older style Ring Snake Pigalle 120's for casual Friday today...
> View attachment 4388345
> View attachment 4388346
> View attachment 4388347
> View attachment 4388349
> View attachment 4388350
> View attachment 4388351
> View attachment 4388352
> View attachment 4388353
> View attachment 4388354
> View attachment 4388355


Glad you are feeling better You wear the best casual friday outfits!


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> Older style Ring Snake Pigalle 120's for casual Friday today...
> View attachment 4388345
> View attachment 4388346
> View attachment 4388347
> View attachment 4388349
> View attachment 4388350
> View attachment 4388351
> View attachment 4388352
> View attachment 4388353
> View attachment 4388354
> View attachment 4388355


This older style is so much sexier than the new style. They look so good on you but your your right pinkie toe looks like it could be painful. 


stilly said:


> Older style Ring Snake Pigalle 120's for casual Friday today...
> View attachment 4388345
> View attachment 4388346
> View attachment 4388347
> View attachment 4388349
> View attachment 4388350
> View attachment 4388351
> View attachment 4388352
> View attachment 4388353
> View attachment 4388354
> View attachment 4388355


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> Older style Ring Snake Pigalle 120's for casual Friday today...



You look so sexy with that casual outfit. Pigalle's pattern is amazing and beautiful.  The close-up pictures are awesome, from different angles showing better the pattern details.


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Older style Ring Snake Pigalle 120's for casual Friday today...
> View attachment 4388345
> View attachment 4388346
> View attachment 4388347
> View attachment 4388349
> View attachment 4388350
> View attachment 4388351
> View attachment 4388352
> View attachment 4388353
> View attachment 4388354
> View attachment 4388355


Lovely as always! Would love to see your white pants again!


----------



## LavenderIce

Love your ring lizzie piggies *stilly*!


----------



## stilly

frogger4y said:


> Glad you are feeling better You wear the best casual friday outfits!



Thanks *frogger*! I'm slowly recovering...


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> This older style is so much sexier than the new style. They look so good on you but your your right pinkie toe looks like it could be painful.



Thanks *florcom*! Yes my right pinkie toe (never the left) still hates Pigalles. Its actually not painful but it exposes the large callus I have on my right pinkie from my excessive CL wearing. My right pinkie prefers So Kates and Irizas...


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> You look so sexy with that casual outfit. Pigalle's pattern is amazing and beautiful.  The close-up pictures are awesome, from different angles showing better the pattern details.



Thanks so much *Mr. Loub*! This is an old pair of CL's...almost vintage at this point in an unusual exotic skin. I bought them used. Its something different...


----------



## stilly

I'm a bit behind in posting so let's play a little catch-up.
Black & White Leopard Iriza 120's...


----------



## stilly

Black Kid So Kates...


----------



## stilly

Python and Black Calf Crosspiga 120's...
My right pinkie toe doesn't love this style either...


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> Python and Black Calf Crosspiga 120's...
> My right pinkie toe doesn't love this style either...
> View attachment 4392508
> View attachment 4392509
> View attachment 4392510
> View attachment 4392511
> View attachment 4392512
> View attachment 4392513
> View attachment 4392514
> View attachment 4392515
> View attachment 4392516
> View attachment 4392517


They look lovely  despite your pinkie toe bulging out , I have identical problems with my pinkies toes stilly  your so devoted to sexy shoes ,  totally stunning  your shoes feet  legs  infact you as a person  Your inspiration to many high heel fanatics .


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> Black Kid So Kates...


Black Kid So Kate are always beautiful, classic, elegant and match with all kind of clothes. You look so sensual and elegant.



stilly said:


> Python and Black Calf Crosspiga 120's...
> My right pinkie toe doesn't love this style either...


Crosspiga are gorgeous with a beautiful pattern. The toe cleavage is very sexy with a special touch of ring toes and your outfit is beautiful. Perfect view of your stunning legs and beautiful feet.


----------



## mal

stilly said:


> I'm a bit behind in posting so let's play a little catch-up.
> Black & White Leopard Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 4392486
> View attachment 4392487
> View attachment 4392488
> View attachment 4392489
> View attachment 4392490
> View attachment 4392491
> View attachment 4392492
> View attachment 4392493
> View attachment 4392494
> View attachment 4392495


 Those are incredible!


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Python and Black Calf Crosspiga 120's...
> My right pinkie toe doesn't love this style either...
> View attachment 4392508
> View attachment 4392509
> View attachment 4392510
> View attachment 4392511
> View attachment 4392512
> View attachment 4392513
> View attachment 4392514
> View attachment 4392515
> View attachment 4392516
> View attachment 4392517


Glad to see Crosspiga again!


----------



## stilly

sharon100 said:


> They look lovely  despite your pinkie toe bulging out , I have identical problems with my pinkies toes stilly  your so devoted to sexy shoes ,  totally stunning  your shoes feet  legs  infact you as a person  Your inspiration to many high heel fanatics .



Thanks *sharon*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> Black Kid So Kate are always beautiful, classic, elegant and match with all kind of clothes. You look so sensual and elegant.
> 
> 
> Crosspiga are gorgeous with a beautiful pattern. The toe cleavage is very sexy with a special touch of ring toes and your outfit is beautiful. Perfect view of your stunning legs and beautiful feet.



Thanks so much *Mr. Loub*! The toe rings are perfect for the Crosspigas since they show so much toe cleavage.


----------



## stilly

mal said:


> Those are incredible!



Thanks *mal*!!!


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Glad to see Crosspiga again!



I do love my Crosspigas *nidaodi*!!!


----------



## stilly

White skinny jeans with a black blazer and my Pewter Iriza 120's...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> White skinny jeans with a black blazer and my Pewter Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 4396489
> View attachment 4396490
> View attachment 4396491
> View attachment 4396492
> View attachment 4396493
> View attachment 4396494
> View attachment 4396495
> View attachment 4396497
> View attachment 4396498
> View attachment 4396499


Love it!!!
How do you feel this time walking with this pair? Did you stumble?


----------



## frogger4y

stilly said:


> White skinny jeans with a black blazer and my Pewter Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 4396489
> View attachment 4396490
> View attachment 4396491
> View attachment 4396492
> View attachment 4396493
> View attachment 4396494
> View attachment 4396495
> View attachment 4396497
> View attachment 4396498
> View attachment 4396499



That look is fantastic on you


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Love it!!!
> How do you feel this time walking with this pair? Did you stumble?



Thanks *nidaodi*! They've been fine after their trip to the cobbler but they're still very tight and need some breaking in...


----------



## stilly

frogger4y said:


> That look is fantastic on you



Thanks so much *frogger*!!!


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Thanks *nidaodi*! They've been fine after their trip to the cobbler but they're still very tight and need some breaking in...


Would love to see you wearing this pair again some other days! 
I really like your casual outfit with white pants!


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Would love to see you wearing this pair again some other days!
> I really like your casual outfit with white pants!



More to come *nidaodi*!!!


----------



## stilly

Nice spring weather lately but still cool in the mornings...perfect for my So Kate Booties...


----------



## Mr. Loub

You look so classic and elegant with your polka dot dress and those So kate Booties. The spring arrived and you look even better than during winter. Shorter clothes...


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> Thanks *nidaodi*! They've been fine after their trip to the cobbler but they're still very tight and need some breaking in...


Love the look of the Pewter Iriza 120'.  
How was their comfort as the look very tight?  Did you wear them all day?  Any slipping them off?


----------



## MBB Fan

Thank you for your last posting. It's lovely to hear from you again. The booties are wonderful.


----------



## macro6

Hi Stilly,

i found some new pairs from louboutin's spring 2019 collection i thought would look fantastic on you:
http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/fr_en/shop/women/blake-is-back-patent-pvc.html
http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/fr_en/shop/women/dirdibootie-veau-velours.html

what are your thoughts on these and will you get a few pairs from his spring collection?


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> You look so classic and elegant with your polka dot dress and those So kate Booties. The spring arrived and you look even better than during winter. Shorter clothes...



Thanks so much Mr. Loub!
I've bought quite a few cute spring mini dresses I can't wait to wear!
More to come...



baldjohn said:


> Love the look of the Pewter Iriza 120'.
> How was their comfort as the look very tight?  Did you wear them all day?  Any slipping them off?



Thanks *john*! I did wear them all day hoping to stretch them out a bit.
They're still very tight though so I did slip them off a few times during the day under my desk to rest my feet.



MBB Fan said:


> Thank you for your last posting. It's lovely to hear from you again. The booties are wonderful.



Thanks* MBB*!!! 



macro6 said:


> Hi Stilly,
> 
> i found some new pairs from louboutin's spring 2019 collection i thought would look fantastic on you:
> http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/fr_en/shop/women/blake-is-back-patent-pvc.html
> http://eu.christianlouboutin.com/fr_en/shop/women/dirdibootie-veau-velours.html
> 
> what are your thoughts on these and will you get a few pairs from his spring collection?



I like some of the new styles *macro* but I'd still prefer more styles with the 120mm heel or the 130mm heel which seems to be forgotten.

I like the "Blake Is Back" but the colors are bit odd and not really to my liking. I hope they make them in some different colors.

I don't love the platform booties but they do have the 150mm heel. The Totaloptic boots are unique but the price is a bit much...


----------



## stilly

Casual Friday in jeans and Nude Patent Iriza 120's...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Casual Friday in jeans and Nude Patent Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 4401887
> View attachment 4401888
> View attachment 4401889
> View attachment 4401891
> View attachment 4401893
> View attachment 4401895
> View attachment 4401896
> View attachment 4401897
> View attachment 4401898
> View attachment 4401899


I’ve been waiting for nude Iriza for so long!!
The close-up shots are breathlessly gorgeous with the sunlight and cleavage!!
It would be perfect if there could be more far side angles showing both legs and heels...
Thanks for having Iriza in weekly rotation!!!


----------



## frogger4y

stilly said:


> Casual Friday in jeans and Nude Patent Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 4401887
> View attachment 4401888
> View attachment 4401889
> View attachment 4401891
> View attachment 4401893
> View attachment 4401895
> View attachment 4401896
> View attachment 4401897
> View attachment 4401898
> View attachment 4401899



Again an amazing casual look!


----------



## candyapples88

Can you advise on the Impera sizing please? Do you take the same size as your Pigalle follies and So Kates?


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> I’ve been waiting for nude Iriza for so long!!
> The close-up shots are breathlessly gorgeous with the sunlight and cleavage!!
> It would be perfect if there could be more far side angles showing both legs and heels...
> Thanks for having Iriza in weekly rotation!!!



Thanks *nidaodi*!!!


----------



## stilly

frogger4y said:


> Again an amazing casual look!



Thanks so much *frogger*!!!


----------



## stilly

candyapples88 said:


> Can you advise on the Impera sizing please? Do you take the same size as your Pigalle follies and So Kates?



Yes I'd recommend your normal CL size for the Follies or SK's for the Impera's *candyapples*.


----------



## stilly

A blue plaid mini and my White Patent SK's out to a casual dinner this weekend...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> A blue plaid mini and my White Patent SK's out to a casual dinner this weekend...
> View attachment 4403949
> View attachment 4403950
> View attachment 4403951
> View attachment 4403952
> View attachment 4403953
> View attachment 4403954
> View attachment 4403955
> View attachment 4403956
> View attachment 4403957
> View attachment 4403958


Plaid mini is fantastic!!


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Plaid mini is fantastic!!



Thanks so much *nidaodi*!!!


----------



## stilly

Piggies on a rainy morning...


----------



## MsYvonne

Oh I love that combination with coat!


----------



## Mr. Loub

You look elegant, sensual and beautiful as usual. This last photo set with Classic Piggies is simply amazing with many shoes poses that i really love. Thank you so much. You have done amazing improvements.


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Oh I love that combination with coat!



Thanks *MsYvonne*!!! I don't love the rainy days but its a good chance to wear my cute raincoats!


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> You look elegant, sensual and beautiful as usual. This last photo set with Classic Piggies is simply amazing with many shoes poses that i really love. Thank you so much. You have done amazing improvements.



Thanks so much *Mr. Loub*! I'm trying to vary the poses a bit. Thanks for the useful tips!


----------



## stilly

From Saturday, White Patent Spike Pigalle 120's bopping about town...


----------



## stilly

And lots of pink for Easter Sunday...


----------



## grtlegs

stilly said:


> And lots of pink for Easter Sunday...
> View attachment 4411530
> View attachment 4411532
> View attachment 4411533
> View attachment 4411534
> View attachment 4411541
> View attachment 4411542
> View attachment 4411549
> View attachment 4411554
> View attachment 4411555
> View attachment 4411557



Are those the eglantine?....or the pompadour?....love all the pinks!


----------



## stilly

grtlegs said:


> Are those the eglantine?....or the pompadour?....love all the pinks!



These are pompador from last season *grtlegs.* I think the new eglantine for this season is very similar in shade. Or maybe not?  I love pink CL's as well but I have must have over a half dozen pairs at this point and its really more of special occasion color for me.


----------



## grtlegs

Yeah, I have Pink, Ballerina, and Pompadour, but have not been able to compare these with Eglantine as yet......but I probably have enough pinks for now.....I find it complements well with Navy outfits....


----------



## stilly

grtlegs said:


> Yeah, I have Pink, Ballerina, and Pompadour, but have not been able to compare these with Eglantine as yet......but I probably have enough pinks for now.....I find it complements well with Navy outfits....



That's a great idea *grtlegs*...navy and pink . I'll give that a try...thanks!


----------



## borbie

stilly said:


> And lots of pink for Easter Sunday...
> View attachment 4411530
> View attachment 4411532
> View attachment 4411533
> View attachment 4411534
> View attachment 4411541
> View attachment 4411542
> View attachment 4411549
> View attachment 4411554
> View attachment 4411555
> View attachment 4411557


this pink so kate so amazing！this colour hard to find 
haven't seen hot chicks week to work ，hope your next plan
maybe you can try all your 130 heels to work lasted two weeks.


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> And lots of pink for Easter Sunday...
> View attachment 4411530
> View attachment 4411532
> View attachment 4411533
> View attachment 4411534
> View attachment 4411541
> View attachment 4411542
> View attachment 4411549
> View attachment 4411554
> View attachment 4411555
> View attachment 4411557


Impeccable combo!!


----------



## stilly

borbie said:


> this pink so kate so amazing！this colour hard to find
> haven't seen hot chicks week to work ，hope your next plan
> maybe you can try all your 130 heels to work lasted two weeks.



Thanks *borbie*!
Yes I'll do a Hot Chicks week in the near future as the weather improves.
I don't know about 2 weeks. I usually only wear my 130mm CL's in nicer weather.
2 weeks seems ambitious.


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Impeccable combo!!



Thanks *nidaodi*!!!


----------



## stilly

From earlier this week, White (Neige) Kid So Kates...


----------



## stilly

And from yesterday on a cool morning, Black Patent Hot Chicks...


----------



## stilly

Non-CL's for Casual Friday today over on my Glass Slipper thread...

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...casadeis-and-boots-boots-boots.794282/page-45


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> And from yesterday on a cool morning, Black Patent Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 4415331
> View attachment 4415332
> View attachment 4415333
> View attachment 4415334
> View attachment 4415335
> View attachment 4415336
> View attachment 4415337
> View attachment 4415338
> View attachment 4415339
> View attachment 4415340


Of course you know Hot Chicks are my favorite and you always look SO gorgeous in them my dear but .... I also love the look of toe rings so I was wondering - do you ever wear toe rings with you Hot Chicks of other pointy toe stilettos ? Have you tried toe rings with UnBouts or DeBouts ? How did they look ? Do you like the look and feel of toe rings ? I just started wearing them myself and I do love the sensation inside a tight pointed toe - gives me an extra little flash in the light to draw attention (and compliments) to my heels and legs - and what girl doesn't like that ? ! I especially like it when guys (or girls) are trying to look but not seem too obvious about it - lol !


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> And from yesterday on a cool morning, Black Patent Hot Chicks...



This last Hot Chicks photo set is marvelous, stunning and amazing. You look casual, but beautiful and sensual, showing us your stunning legs and wearing those high heels that I love so much.
You have improved a lot in your last photo sets with many new poses. Simply beautiful and delightful.


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Of course you know Hot Chicks are my favorite and you always look SO gorgeous in them my dear but .... I also love the look of toe rings so I was wondering - do you ever wear toe rings with you Hot Chicks of other pointy toe stilettos ? Have you tried toe rings with UnBouts or DeBouts ? How did they look ? Do you like the look and feel of toe rings ? I just started wearing them myself and I do love the sensation inside a tight pointed toe - gives me an extra little flash in the light to draw attention (and compliments) to my heels and legs - and what girl doesn't like that ? ! I especially like it when guys (or girls) are trying to look but not seem too obvious about it - lol !



Thanks *Christina*! I like toe rings but only in moderation. Most of the toe rings I have are too tight and pinch my toes so I don't wear them that often. I frankly haven't found a good place to buy better quality toe rings that fit properly. I have tried them with UnBouts and Debouts but they're so hard to see almost no one would notice them in everyday wear unless they were closely staring are your feet. I do like the look of them though. Maybe you have longer toes so they show better...


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> This last Hot Chicks photo set is marvelous, stunning and amazing. You look casual, but beautiful and sensual, showing us your stunning legs and wearing those high heels that I love so much.
> You have improved a lot in your last photo sets with many new poses. Simply beautiful and delightful.



Thanks so much *Mr. Loub*! I'm trying to make some improvements...slow progress...


----------



## stilly

From Saturday, Nude Patent Fetish Peep 150's...


----------



## PatsyCline

Love them!


----------



## Porsha

Love the Fetish Peeps Stilly.  Good to see you wearing CL platforms again - you wear them so well, they suit your legs and style perfectly.  More please 

Are the the Fetish Peeps as comfy as LPs, one of my favorites?  They look the same but with an alternative heel. I think I prefer the FP heel.

I haven’t posted for a long time but I do keep up with your posts - you really are a fashion inspiration, thank you!


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> From Saturday, Nude Patent Fetish Peep 150's...



I had forgotten how you look with platform high heels. I'm glad to see you back for platform high heels. Louboutin has amazing platform shoes and they look beautiful on your feet like you showed us before. Those Nude Lady Fetish look perfect on your feet and some photo poses are simply incredible for me.

You are brighter as the Spring. The warm days always make you sexier, because you dress sexier and shorter outfits. You really look beautiful and I hope to see more platform models on your feet soon.


----------



## thehighheelsgir

stilly said:


> Python and Black Calf Crosspiga 120's...
> My right pinkie toe doesn't love this style either...
> View attachment 4392508
> View attachment 4392509
> View attachment 4392510
> View attachment 4392511
> View attachment 4392512
> View attachment 4392513
> View attachment 4392514
> View attachment 4392515
> View attachment 4392516
> View attachment 4392517




I looked a pair of these for sale online but didn’t get em.  Are they that narrow?  My So Kates kill but I still wear them lol


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Love them!



Thanks *Patsy*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> I had forgotten how you look with platform high heels. I'm glad to see you back for platform high heels. Louboutin has amazing platform shoes and they look beautiful on your feet like you showed us before. Those Nude Lady Fetish look perfect on your feet and some photo poses are simply incredible for me.
> 
> You are brighter as the Spring. The warm days always make you sexier, because you dress sexier and shorter outfits. You really look beautiful and I hope to see more platform models on your feet soon.



Thanks *Mr. Loub*! You're so sweet!  I love my peep toes and have been waiting for spring to break them out.
Yes with the warmer days some shorter dresses and skirts will be the normal and of course more platform Peeps!!!


----------



## stilly

thehighheelsgir said:


> I looked a pair of these for sale online but didn’t get em.  Are they that narrow?  My So Kates kill but I still wear them lol



No they're not narrow. They fit the same as the Lady Peeps which I find fairly comfortable.


----------



## stilly

Porsha said:


> Love the Fetish Peeps Stilly.  Good to see you wearing CL platforms again - you wear them so well, they suit your legs and style perfectly.  More please
> 
> Are the the Fetish Peeps as comfy as LPs, one of my favorites?  They look the same but with an alternative heel. I think I prefer the FP heel.
> 
> I haven’t posted for a long time but I do keep up with your posts - you really are a fashion inspiration, thank you!



Thanks *Porsha*! Great to hear from you again!
Yes I'm back to my Peeps with the warmer Spring weather.
The Fetish Peeps fit the same as the Lady Peeps. As you noted, the only difference is the shaped heel on the Fetish Peeps.
The Fetish Peeps were mostly limited edition though and they tend to be available more in prints (floral, graffiti) than solid colors.
I do love the heel though!


----------



## frogger4y

stilly said:


> Yes I'll do a Hot Chicks week in the near future as the weather improves.
> .



Hope to see you in som e jeans with rhe Hot Chicks


----------



## stilly

frogger4y said:


> Hope to see you in som e jeans with rhe Hot Chicks



You will...hopefully this weekend...


----------



## stilly

Nude Patent Iriza 120's today...


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> Nude Patent Iriza 120's today...



You look fantastic and gorgeous with that casual outfit. I really love the simplicity and sensuality of your clothes that let us an amazing view of your stunning legs finishing into a sexy and classic high heels pumps.
You delighted me with this photo set full of new high heels poses in close up pictures. Simplicity, elegance, and sensuality always walk side by side in you.


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> You look fantastic and gorgeous with that casual outfit. I really love the simplicity and sensuality of your clothes that let us an amazing view of your stunning legs finishing into a sexy and classic high heels pumps.
> You delighted me with this photo set full of new high heels poses in close up pictures. Simplicity, elegance, and sensuality always walk side by side in you.



Thanks* Mr. Loub*!
Just a normal day out in my CL's...more to come!!!


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, Casual Friday in my new to me (preowned) White/Blue Miss Rigidaine 120's...


----------



## florcom

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Casual Friday in my new to me (preowned) White/Blue Miss Rigidaine 120's...
> View attachment 4422675
> View attachment 4422676
> View attachment 4422677
> View attachment 4422678
> View attachment 4422679
> View attachment 4422680
> View attachment 4422681
> View attachment 4422682
> View attachment 4422683
> View attachment 4422684


These colors and design look great but they look tight on your big toes. These look like they would give you bunions if you wore them often, do you ever think about long term foot problems?


----------



## MBB Fan

Those Rigidaine are lovely shoes. You also own them in a different colour? Do I remember right?

Have you also made some pictures from behind?


----------



## stilly

florcom said:


> These colors and design look great but they look tight on your big toes. These look like they would give you bunions if you wore them often, do you ever think about long term foot problems?



Thanks *florcom*!
These fit very tight...they're actually a full size to small but I love this style/color so I'll have to make them work. They'll only be for occasional wear. I try not to think about long term foot issues and live in the present.


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Those Rigidaine are lovely shoes. You also own them in a different colour? Do I remember right?
> 
> Have you also made some pictures from behind?



Thanks MBB! Yes I also own this style in black/red. That pair is a bit too big while these are too small...somewhere in the middle would be better. Here are some back shots. The instep on these is really narrow which makes them fit even tighter...


----------



## stilly

Yellow Hot Chicks from a rainy weekend...


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Yellow Hot Chicks from a rainy weekend...
> View attachment 4424844
> View attachment 4424845
> View attachment 4424846
> View attachment 4424847
> View attachment 4424848
> View attachment 4424850
> View attachment 4424851
> View attachment 4424852
> View attachment 4424853
> View attachment 4424854



Love the outfit and your new poses!


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> Yellow Hot Chicks from a rainy weekend...



I have to agree with Patsy, your new poses are amazing and I really enjoy all of them.
Your outfit is casual but so sexy. Simplicity and sensuality, always together in the same person.


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> Thanks *florcom*!
> These fit very tight...they're actually a full size to small but I love this style/color so I'll have to make them work. They'll only be for occasional wear. I try not to think about long term foot issues and live in the present.


Stilly  your so right ! Dont let the thought of long term feet problems  restrict your choice of footwear  , my podiatrist told me enjoy the shoes you love while you can , and I have bunions and hammered toe pinkies I love your shoes hun thanks for showing  us all .


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> Yellow Hot Chicks from a rainy weekend...
> View attachment 4424844
> View attachment 4424845
> View attachment 4424846
> View attachment 4424847
> View attachment 4424848
> View attachment 4424850
> View attachment 4424851
> View attachment 4424852
> View attachment 4424853
> View attachment 4424854


One word  " Stunning  "


----------



## nidaodi

I really love the Rigidaines, would love to see more of the open heels!!
Would really love to see leggings weekly even during summer...


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Love the outfit and your new poses!



Thanks *Patsy*!!!


----------



## stilly

sharon100 said:


> Stilly  your so right ! Dont let the thought of long term feet problems  restrict your choice of footwear  , my podiatrist told me enjoy the shoes you love while you can , and I have bunions and hammered toe pinkies I love your shoes hun thanks for showing  us all .



I am certainly following that philosophy *sharon*!!!
Thanks!!!


----------



## stilly

sharon100 said:


> One word  " Stunning  "



Thanks so much *sharon*!!!


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> I really love the Rigidaines, would love to see more of the open heels!!
> Would really love to see leggings weekly even during summer...



More to come *nidaodi*...


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, a more vintage pair I still love...Patent Leopard Lova 120's...


----------



## frogger4y

stilly said:


> Yellow Hot Chicks from a rainy weekend...
> View attachment 4424844
> View attachment 4424845
> View attachment 4424846
> View attachment 4424847
> View attachment 4424848
> View attachment 4424850
> View attachment 4424851
> View attachment 4424852
> View attachment 4424853
> View attachment 4424854


Can't say it enough, you look so good in casual clothes


----------



## albatros

stilly said:


> From yesterday, a more vintage pair I still love...Patent Leopard Lova 120's...
> View attachment 4429291
> View attachment 4429292
> View attachment 4429294
> View attachment 4429295
> View attachment 4429296
> View attachment 4429297
> View attachment 4429298
> View attachment 4429299
> View attachment 4429300
> View attachment 4429301


OMG ! I love these shoes


----------



## stilly

frogger4y said:


> Can't say it enough, you look so good in casual clothes



Thanks* frogger*!!!


----------



## stilly

albatros said:


> OMG ! I love these shoes



Thanks so much *albatros*!!! I still love the classic CL's...


----------



## stilly

From last night, Black Patent Youpi 120's...


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> From last night, Black Patent Youpi 120's...
> View attachment 4430916
> View attachment 4430917
> View attachment 4430918
> View attachment 4430919
> View attachment 4430920
> View attachment 4430921
> View attachment 4430922
> View attachment 4430923
> View attachment 4430924
> View attachment 4430925


Glad to see Youpi again!!
Did you take any shots from Casual Friday?


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Glad to see Youpi again!!
> Did you take any shots from Casual Friday?



Thanks *nidaodi*!!!
Here's from a wet Casual Friday...white skinnys and Black Patent Hot Chicks...


----------



## PatsyCline

Simply stunning!


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Thanks *nidaodi*!!!
> Here's from a wet Casual Friday...white skinnys and Black Patent Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 4431094
> View attachment 4431095
> View attachment 4431096
> View attachment 4431097
> View attachment 4431098
> View attachment 4431099
> View attachment 4431100
> View attachment 4431101
> View attachment 4431102
> View attachment 4431103


Simply gorgeous!! 
I will feel really sad if you don't post leggings during summer


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> Thanks *nidaodi*!!!
> Here's from a wet Casual Friday...white skinnys and Black Patent Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 4431094
> View attachment 4431095
> View attachment 4431096
> View attachment 4431097
> View attachment 4431098
> View attachment 4431099
> View attachment 4431100
> View attachment 4431101
> View attachment 4431102
> View attachment 4431103



Your Casual Friday is so sexy. Your white skinny jeans and Black Patent Hot Chicks matches so well. 
I really enjoy watching your legs in short dresses or skirts, but sometimes I also enjoy watching you with skinny jeans or leggings and high heels. You have amazing legs silhouette.


----------



## frogger4y

[Here's from a wet Casual Friday...white skinnys and Black Patent Hot Chicks...
View attachment 4431094
View attachment 4431095
View attachment 4431096
View attachment 4431097
View attachment 4431098
View attachment 4431099
View attachment 4431100
View attachment 4431101
View attachment 4431102
View attachment 4431103

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

Looks so good, you are the high heels & tight jeans queen


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> Thanks *nidaodi*!!!
> Here's from a wet Casual Friday...white skinnys and Black Patent Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 4431094
> View attachment 4431095
> View attachment 4431096
> View attachment 4431097
> View attachment 4431098
> View attachment 4431099
> View attachment 4431100
> View attachment 4431101
> View attachment 4431102
> View attachment 4431103


Loving the bell sleeves


----------



## Nottwenty

Beautiful look, Stilly! Hot Chicks are so hard to find in the 130 mm. Lots of HC 100 mm available.  Love the 130 heel and will buy a pair in black or red patent... or both...but still prefer the sleeker line and more pointed toe of the So Kates, even with the lower 129 mm heel.


----------



## Nottwenty

stilly said:


> Yellow Hot Chicks from a rainy weekend...
> View attachment 4424844
> View attachment 4424845
> View attachment 4424846
> View attachment 4424847
> View attachment 4424848
> View attachment 4424850
> View attachment 4424851
> View attachment 4424852
> View attachment 4424853
> View attachment 4424854


Nice flash of color.  Patent is always my go to when it’s raining.


----------



## Nottwenty

stilly said:


> White skinny jeans with a black blazer and my Pewter Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 4396489
> View attachment 4396490
> View attachment 4396491
> View attachment 4396492
> View attachment 4396493
> View attachment 4396494
> View attachment 4396495
> View attachment 4396497
> View attachment 4396498
> View attachment 4396499


Iriza 120 mm looks great on you. For some reason they just don’t fit me. My feet are not wide, B width, and I’ve gone up and down in Iriza 120 sizes, but with the d’orsay style toe the inside of my foot always seems to bulge out and is not comfortable.So Kates are very comfortable for long wear. As far as I can tell both styles are cut the same except for the d’orsay side on the Iriza. Do you have an idea what the problem is? I love the look, and have no problem with my lower 100 mm Iriza, but???? Thank you.


----------



## Nottwenty

stilly said:


> I'm a bit behind in posting so let's play a little catch-up.
> Black & White Leopard Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 4392486
> View attachment 4392487
> View attachment 4392488
> View attachment 4392489
> View attachment 4392490
> View attachment 4392491
> View attachment 4392492
> View attachment 4392493
> View attachment 4392494
> View attachment 4392495


Those Iriza 120s are stunning. I’d like to ask a couple questions. Do you ever use the clear stick on sole protectors? I’ve had good luck with one brand that is a little thicker than others.  On the average, how many times will you wear a pair of heels?  The clear protectors are good for only 5 or 6 wearings if you walk outside on concrete a little.


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Simply stunning!



Thanks *Patsy*!!!


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> Simply gorgeous!!
> I will feel really sad if you don't post leggings during summer



Thanks *nidaodi*!
I'll wear some leggings soon...stay tuned!



Mr. Loub said:


> Your Casual Friday is so sexy. Your white skinny jeans and Black Patent Hot Chicks matches so well.
> I really enjoy watching your legs in short dresses or skirts, but sometimes I also enjoy watching you with skinny jeans or leggings and high heels. You have amazing legs silhouette.



Oh thanks so much *Mr. Loub*!
I do like an occasional casual look but I still absolutely love dresses and skirts!!!



frogger4y said:


> [Here's from a wet Casual Friday...white skinnys and Black Patent Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 4431094
> View attachment 4431095
> View attachment 4431096
> View attachment 4431097
> View attachment 4431098
> View attachment 4431099
> View attachment 4431100
> View attachment 4431101
> View attachment 4431102
> View attachment 4431103



Looks so good, you are the high heels & tight jeans queen[/QUOTE]

Thanks *frogger*!!! I do love heels and skinny jeans!



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Loving the bell sleeves



Thanks *Lav*! I love the bell sleeved tops. I probably have a half a dozen now. They're great for a casual weekend!



Nottwenty said:


> Beautiful look, Stilly! Hot Chicks are so hard to find in the 130 mm. Lots of HC 100 mm available.  Love the 130 heel and will buy a pair in black or red patent... or both...but still prefer the sleeker line and more pointed toe of the So Kates, even with the lower 129 mm heel.



Thanks *Nottwenty*! The Hot Chicks are getting harder to find but you can still find them occasionally on eBay or some of the consignment sites. I do love So Kates...they're the largest part of my CL collection.



Nottwenty said:


> Nice flash of color.  Patent is always my go to when it’s raining.



Thanks *Nottwenty*!. Yes Patents are great for rainy days!



Nottwenty said:


> Iriza 120 mm looks great on you. For some reason they just don’t fit me. My feet are not wide, B width, and I’ve gone up and down in Iriza 120 sizes, but with the d’orsay style toe the inside of my foot always seems to bulge out and is not comfortable.So Kates are very comfortable for long wear. As far as I can tell both styles are cut the same except for the d’orsay side on the Iriza. Do you have an idea what the problem is? I love the look, and have no problem with my lower 100 mm Iriza, but???? Thank you.



Thanks *Nottwenty*! The Irizas do fit slightly differently than the So Kates even though they are identical except for the cut-out instep.
I usually go a half size down on the Irizas from the So Kates but I agree they're not as comfy. The cut-out instep seems to always dig into the side of my foot a bit. I do love the look of the Iriza 120's though so I live with the slight discomfort. The Iriza 100's are a bit more comfortable.



Nottwenty said:


> Those Iriza 120s are stunning. I’d like to ask a couple questions. Do you ever use the clear stick on sole protectors? I’ve had good luck with one brand that is a little thicker than others.  On the average, how many times will you wear a pair of heels?  The clear protectors are good for only 5 or 6 wearings if you walk outside on concrete a little.



Thanks *Nottwenty*!
I've used all kinds of sole protectors on my CL's...some clear...some red. At this point though, I've given up on sole protectors and just wear them until the red soles are mostly worn down and then send them off to my cobbler to have the red rubber soles applied. Usually I need heel tips before the soles wear out anyway so I have them do both the heel tips and red rubber soles at the same time.


----------



## PatsyCline

Nottwenty said:


> Beautiful look, Stilly! Hot Chicks are so hard to find in the 130 mm. Lots of HC 100 mm available.  Love the 130 heel and will buy a pair in black or red patent... or both...but still prefer the sleeker line and more pointed toe of the So Kates, even with the lower 129 mm heel.


Try eBay and other re-sale sites. Some women buy them, and realise they're too high for them, and will sell them.


----------



## stilly

White Patent Pigalle 120's today...


----------



## Nottwenty

stilly said:


> Thanks *Nottwenty*! The Irizas do fit slightly differently than the So Kates even though they are identical except for the cut-out instep.
> I usually go a half size down on the Irizas from the So Kates but I agree they're not as comfy. The cut-out instep seems to always dig into the side of my foot a bit. I do love the look of the Iriza 120's though so I live with the slight discomfort. The Iriza 100's are a bit more comfortable.


Thank EC


stilly said:


> Thanks *Nottwenty*! The Irizas do fit slightly differently than the So Kates even though they are identical except for the cut-out instep.
> I usually go a half size down on the Irizas from the So Kates but I agree they're not as comfy. The cut-out instep seems to always dig into the side of my foot a bit. I do love the look of the Iriza 120's though so I live with the slight discomfort. The Iriza 100's are a bit more comfortable.



Thank you for your expert information.  Maybe I’m not imagining my discomfort with the Iriza 120, but I wish I could manage them.  You are a real role model. A gem with more experience than anyone.


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> White Patent Pigalle 120's today...



*Stilly*, you look fantastic, so sexy and gorgeous.


----------



## macro6

Stilly,
Could you do more poses where you can see the bottom sole like below?


----------



## stilly

Nottwenty said:


> Thank EC
> 
> 
> Thank you for your expert information.  Maybe I’m not imagining my discomfort with the Iriza 120, but I wish I could manage them.  You are a real role model. A gem with more experience than anyone.



Thanks *Nottwenty*! Always happy to help where I can.


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> *Stilly*, you look fantastic, so sexy and gorgeous. My favourites outfits on you are definitely short dresses or skirts and you know why. I really enjoy your stunning legs.
> Your new poses are awesome, mainly the close-up.



Thanks so much *Mr. Loub*!
I still love to show my legs in a cute dress and Piggies!


----------



## stilly

macro6 said:


> Stilly,
> Could you do more poses where you can see the bottom sole like below?



I'll give it a try in some upcoming sets.
But I can't see the sole bottom in either of these pics so I think it will have to be a more behind angle to show a flash of red...
I'll have to experiment...


----------



## stilly

Black & White Debout 120's with a casual denim mini...


----------



## MBB Fan

You are looking so good!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> You are looking so good!



Thanks so much MBB!!!


----------



## stilly

macro6 said:


> Stilly,
> Could you do more poses where you can see the bottom sole like below?



Experimenting...its harder than I thought to recreate... ...trying to get in just a flash of red sole...


----------



## stilly

Papaya Iriza 120's out to dinner last night...


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> White Patent Pigalle 120's today...
> View attachment 4433971
> View attachment 4433972
> View attachment 4433973
> View attachment 4433974
> View attachment 4433976
> View attachment 4433977
> View attachment 4433978
> View attachment 4433979
> View attachment 4433980
> View attachment 4433981



OMG, such a classic elegant look by a beautiful lady (inside and out)

I love the "pretty girl" look, with the added spice of 5" heels. It's my preferred style..classic themed, with some embellishments. The classic pre-2013 Pigalle 120 also doesn't have the "edge" of the ultra-thin stiletto heel like the So Kate 120 and Hot Chick 130, so it's a good match.

I notice these days, you pair 5" heels with more casual outfits? Do you have multiple modes, or visions? Classic, casual, red-carpet elegance, etc


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> From yesterday, a more vintage pair I still love...Patent Leopard Lova 120's...
> View attachment 4429291
> View attachment 4429292
> View attachment 4429294
> View attachment 4429295
> View attachment 4429296
> View attachment 4429297
> View attachment 4429298
> View attachment 4429299
> View attachment 4429300
> View attachment 4429301



Oh girl..yes, oh yes..YES! Classic black dress with an elegant classic shoe Lova 120 (mutant off the pre-2013 Pigalle 120 style)! Love the leopard scarf accessory, it matches the brown leopard Lova 120. LOVE it when you go classic with 5" heels!

I would like to score a Lova 120 some day, but they are incredibly scarce! I like the black lace version. I DO have 3 pairs of the Love Me 120 -- black patent, black sparkle (gold highlights), Pivouine sparkle. I stupidly missed a nude Love Me 120, drat!


----------



## racquel

Christina2 said:


> Of course you know Hot Chicks are my favorite and you always look SO gorgeous in them my dear but .... I also love the look of toe rings so I was wondering - do you ever wear toe rings with you Hot Chicks of other pointy toe stilettos ? Have you tried toe rings with UnBouts or DeBouts ? How did they look ? Do you like the look and feel of toe rings ? I just started wearing them myself and I do love the sensation inside a tight pointed toe - gives me an extra little flash in the light to draw attention (and compliments) to my heels and legs - and what girl doesn't like that ? ! I especially like it when guys (or girls) are trying to look but not seem too obvious about it - lol !



Girl, you are such a hoot about the emotions involving 5" heels! I always defer to 5" heels, and Hot Chicks are my current "goto" heels. Yes, my passion is driven by emotion -- LOVE them, can't live without them!!

I've been working on pushing heels *inwards", as I move forward on the toe-box (and the heels lift). See transgirl Chanel Santini strutting in the (not preferred) post-2013 Pigalle 120:



If you can do this subtle-ly and naturally in Hot Chick 130, then you have something! A foxy lady ("fox") always gets attention with polished subtle moves. See attached pic about "bad girls" VS "good girls"


----------



## Mr. Loub

stilly said:


> Experimenting...its harder than I thought to recreate... ...trying to get in just a flash of red sole...
> View attachment 4437467
> View attachment 4437468
> View attachment 4437469
> View attachment 4437470



Amazing new poses... I really liked all. You have been awesome improvements in your photos.


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Experimenting...its harder than I thought to recreate... ...trying to get in just a flash of red sole...
> View attachment 4437467
> View attachment 4437468
> View attachment 4437469
> View attachment 4437470


I'm so in love with the poses!!


----------



## frogger4y

stilly said:


> Experimenting...its harder than I thought to recreate... ...trying to get in just a flash of red sole...
> View attachment 4437467
> View attachment 4437468
> View attachment 4437469
> View attachment 4437470



Beautiful


----------



## nidaodi

stilly said:


> Papaya Iriza 120's out to dinner last night...
> View attachment 4437471
> View attachment 4437472
> View attachment 4437473
> View attachment 4437474
> View attachment 4437475
> View attachment 4437476
> View attachment 4437477
> View attachment 4437479
> View attachment 4437480
> View attachment 4437481


I love the angle showing the arc of the feet. You’re stunning as always


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> OMG, such a classic elegant look by a beautiful lady (inside and out)
> 
> I love the "pretty girl" look, with the added spice of 5" heels. It's my preferred style..classic themed, with some embellishments. The classic pre-2013 Pigalle 120 also doesn't have the "edge" of the ultra-thin stiletto heel like the So Kate 120 and Hot Chick 130, so it's a good match.
> 
> I notice these days, you pair 5" heels with more casual outfits? Do you have multiple modes, or visions? Classic, casual, red-carpet elegance, etc



Thanks so much *racq*! I still love the classic Piggies but agree the super thin heel on the SK's/HC's is amazing.
Yes I often wear Piggies or SK's casually with jeans or shorts and usually a dressy top. I don't really have a vision...I just put together outfits for whatever I'm feeling that day...


----------



## stilly

Mr. Loub said:


> Amazing new poses... I really liked all. You have been awesome improvements in your photos.



Thanks so much *Mr. Loub*! I'm continuing to work at it...


----------



## stilly

nidaodi said:


> I'm so in love with the poses!!



Thanks *nidaodi*!!! 



frogger4y said:


> Beautiful



Thanks* frogger*! I'm always up for a new challenge...



nidaodi said:


> I love the angle showing the arc of the feet. You’re stunning as always



Thanks *nidaodi*! I know you love the open arched Irizas...



racquel said:


> Oh girl..yes, oh yes..YES! Classic black dress with an elegant classic shoe Lova 120 (mutant off the pre-2013 Pigalle 120 style)! Love the leopard scarf accessory, it matches the brown leopard Lova 120. LOVE it when you go classic with 5" heels!
> 
> I would like to score a Lova 120 some day, but they are incredibly scarce! I like the black lace version. I DO have 3 pairs of the Love Me 120 -- black patent, black sparkle (gold highlights), Pivouine sparkle. I stupidly missed a nude Love Me 120, drat!



Thanks racq! I do love the Lovas. I have several pairs and still love to take them occasionally.
I don't recall the black lace version of the Lovas. I have them in black/white as well and red mesh slingbacks. 
I haven't worn my Love Me's in a while either...I'll have to pull them out for summer!


----------



## stilly

White Patent Crosspiga 120's yesterday...


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> Thanks racq! I do love the Lovas. I have several pairs and still love to take them occasionally.
> I don't recall the black lace version of the Lovas. I have them in black/white as well and red mesh slingbacks.
> I haven't worn my Love Me's in a while either...I'll have to pull them out for summer!



See below, I believe you are wearing them?





^^^^ I would like to see you get back to the above "mainstream classic", that's TOTALLY you! The ultra mini-skirts you are so brave to wear..very risqué! You are showing your bad girl diva side, LOL. The ultra casual (some of them..dare I say a bit trashy?) with dressy heels..um, I dunno!

Face it, you are a royal princess..a goddess -- not worthy of earthbound fools. When are you going to going to find a European prince, marry into royalty?? Ala Princess Grace of Monaco.

Oh. My. God. I LOVE the tuxedo version, black with white highlight


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> I'll give it a try in some upcoming sets.
> But I can't see the sole bottom in either of these pics so I think it will have to be a more behind angle to show a flash of red...
> I'll have to experiment...



The famous Tamara Carrera, known for her automotive modeling ("fast cars, fast women"). Nice pose. You should try this look, leather hot pants..OMG you would be so bomb!

It demonstrates how ultra high 5" heels are not necessary to achieve a sexy look. Perfect body, I aspire to her..what a goddess! You and Tamara are in the same space, gifted body deserving of worship. BTW, she's 5'7..your height


----------



## albatros

stilly said:


> Black & White Debout 120's with a casual denim mini...
> View attachment 4435725
> View attachment 4435726
> View attachment 4435727
> View attachment 4435728
> View attachment 4435729
> View attachment 4435730
> View attachment 4435731
> View attachment 4435732
> View attachment 4435733
> View attachment 4435734


fantastic toes in glass slipper


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> See below, I believe you are wearing them?
> 
> View attachment 4440024
> View attachment 4440025
> 
> 
> ^^^^ I would like to see you get back to the above "mainstream classic", that's TOTALLY you! The ultra mini-skirts you are so brave to wear..very risqué! You are showing your bad girl diva side, LOL. The ultra casual (some of them..dare I say a bit trashy?) with dressy heels..um, I dunno!
> 
> Face it, you are a royal princess..a goddess -- not worthy of earthbound fools. When are you going to going to find a European prince, marry into royalty?? Ala Princess Grace of Monaco.
> 
> Oh. My. God. I LOVE the tuxedo version, black with white highlight
> 
> View attachment 4440026
> View attachment 4440027



Oh thanks *racq*!
Yes that's me way back when in the Leopard Lovas. 
Yes I have the Black & White "Tuxedo" Lovas...both in pumps and slingbacks. The white is actually pony fur.
I'll wear them again soon.
Today's black look may be the more mainstream conservative look you're taking about...


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> The famous Tamara Carrera, known for her automotive modeling ("fast cars, fast women"). Nice pose. You should try this look, leather hot pants..OMG you would be so bomb!
> 
> It demonstrates how ultra high 5" heels are not necessary to achieve a sexy look. Perfect body, I aspire to her..what a goddess! You and Tamara are in the same space, gifted body deserving of worship. BTW, she's 5'7..your height



She looks gorgeous* racq*! I love the leather shorts/skirt and pumps!


----------



## stilly

albatros said:


> fantastic toes in glass slipper



Thanks so much *albatros*!!!


----------



## stilly

All black look today with just a touch of floral...


----------



## PatsyCline

Very chic!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Very chic!



Thanks so much *Patsy*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Saturday night, I wore my new Black Kid Allenissima 130's with a Reformation polka dot mini dress out to dinner with my family. I already have these in Black Patent but I was able to pick a pair in Black Kid at a great price..


----------



## Loubilove4920

Hi stilly , I know this is the wrong place to be posting this but I need you’re help , I understand you’ve very experienced with louboutins , I have a pair of old style pigalles with the elastic and have owned the new style pair (which I sold I hated the cut!!) although I have recently found a pair online for sale of black kid pigalles which on the box say they we’re sold to her in feb 2008 , they look to have the old cut but they do not have the elastic in the back , are these real , did they not have the elastic around this time


----------



## stilly

Loubilove4920 said:


> Hi stilly , I know this is the wrong place to be posting this but I need you’re help , I understand you’ve very experienced with louboutins , I have a pair of old style pigalles with the elastic and have owned the new style pair (which I sold I hated the cut!!) although I have recently found a pair online for sale of black kid pigalles which on the box say they we’re sold to her in feb 2008 , they look to have the old cut but they do not have the elastic in the back , are these real , did they not have the elastic around this time



The older Pigalles did NOT have the elastic in back. The elastic was only around for a few years and most of the older Pigalles would therefore not have the elastic. My oldest pair of Black Patent Pigalle 120's goes back to 2008 as well and they don't have the elastic in the back. I'd suggest posting a few pics to the CL Authentication thread just to have a few others look them over and ensure they're authentic. Good luck!


----------



## aporl

Hi Stilly I just found out this thread lately and I was totally amazed how well you handled Allenissima!! I tried to tackle this but just had enough for less than 10mins..
And I really like your recent Iriza postings, really gorgeous with different styles and outfit! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Loubilove4920

stilly said:


> The older Pigalles did NOT have the elastic in back. The elastic was only around for a few years and most of the older Pigalles would therefore not have the elastic. My oldest pair of Black Patent Pigalle 120's goes back to 2008 as well and they don't have the elastic in the back. I'd suggest posting a few pics to the CL Authentication thread just to have a few others look them over and ensure they're authentic. Good luck!


 Hi stilly , thank for so much for your reply feel a little more confident about them now , I have just another quick question though , in your older pairs do they have the Vero Cuoio stamp on the sole , as I always thought this meant they were fakes but since further investigation I’ve discovered older authentic pairs do have this stamp , I think I have posted the pictures of them in the right forum for authenticating not too sure


----------



## Joshh

*Stilly...* you look fabulous and very sexy, mainly with your Black Kid Allenissima 130. Your high heels poses are fantastic and please, keep improving because you are in a good way. You know some specific poses delight me so much.


----------



## racquel

Loubilove4920 said:


> Hi stilly , thank for so much for your reply feel a little more confident about them now , I have just another quick question though , in your older pairs do they have the Vero Cuoio stamp on the sole , as I always thought this meant they were fakes but since further investigation I’ve discovered older authentic pairs do have this stamp , I think I have posted the pictures of them in the right forum for authenticating not too sure



Those are definitely authentic (pre 2013 classic) Pigalle 120 with the straight drop-down heel, the lines are un-mistakably awesome! The fakes are cheap looking .. ugly, just gross

I'm a big fan of all the "derivatives" of the Pigalle 120: Lova 120, Love Me 120 (LOVE them..so pretty/sexy!), Tashaf 120, Body Strass 120 (!! I actually found 1 NIB, so lucky..see pic), etc


----------



## stilly

Loubilove4920 said:


> Hi stilly , thank for so much for your reply feel a little more confident about them now , I have just another quick question though , in your older pairs do they have the Vero Cuoio stamp on the sole , as I always thought this meant they were fakes but since further investigation I’ve discovered older authentic pairs do have this stamp , I think I have posted the pictures of them in the right forum for authenticating not too sure



As* racq* noted, these look like authentic old style Pigalle 120's *Loubilove*.
Yes you are correct that the older pairs do have the "Vero Cuoio" stamp on the sole.
You'll also notice these have a slightly thicker sole than current CL's which all the older pairs had.
These look gorgeous so I hope you enjoy them!
I love the Black Kid Piggy 120's!


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> Those are definitely authentic (pre 2013 classic) Pigalle 120 with the straight drop-down heel, the lines are un-mistakably awesome! The fakes are cheap looking .. ugly, just gross
> 
> I'm a big fan of all the "derivatives" of the Pigalle 120: Lova 120, Love Me 120 (LOVE them..so pretty/sexy!), Tashaf 120, Body Strass 120 (!! I actually found 1 NIB, so lucky..see pic), etc
> 
> View attachment 4447380



I do the Pigalle derivatives *racq*!
The little bows are so cute!!!


----------



## stilly

Joshh said:


> *Stilly...* you look fabulous and very sexy, mainly with your Black Kid Allenissima 130. Your high heels poses are fantastic and please, keep improving because you are in a good way. You know some specific poses delight me so much.



Thanks so much *Joshh*!
I do love slingbacks with the 130mm heel...
This is my third pair of Allenissimas!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Hi Stilly I just found out this thread lately and I was totally amazed how well you handled Allenissima!! I tried to tackle this but just had enough for less than 10mins..
> And I really like your recent Iriza postings, really gorgeous with different styles and outfit! Thanks for sharing!!



Thanks *aporl*!
I actually find the Allenissimas easier to wear than the Hot Chicks. They have the same 130mm heel but at least my toes aren't all squished in. The only downside is they show all the blisters and calluses I have on my toes/feet from wearing CL's so often. That's one reason why I tend to favor closed toe pumps all year round...


----------



## Loubilove4920

stilly said:


> As* racq* noted, these look like authentic old style Pigalle 120's *Loubilove*.
> Yes you are correct that the older pairs do have the "Vero Cuoio" stamp on the sole.
> You'll also notice these have a slightly thicker sole than current CL's which all the older pairs had.
> These look gorgeous so I hope you enjoy them!
> I love the Black Kid Piggy 120's!


Thank you again , I can’t wait to wear them around , a classic Pigalle will always be my fave CL , a genuine art piece so sad that he changed the silhouette in recent years , I love your collection of piggy’s !! I’m working on my own


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> I do the Pigalle derivatives *racq*!
> The little bows are so cute!!!



You mentioned you were a sucker for bows..SAME HERE!

I neglected to mention the Pigalle 120 with black-lace wrapper -- lime, ivory, fuchsia.  I would LOVE to get the ivory or fuchsia! I believe you have both of them, they are so BOMB! See last 2 pics

You've got the Crosspiga (which are absolutely LOVELY), I don't have one. I would be interested in one if it became available, I almost found one recently. But, it was a 100. See pic of Emma Watson..such a wonderful exposition of this shoe -- so elegant.

I have 3 pairs of Tashaf 120, 2 cocoa/gold (see pic) and 1 blue/silver. 1 of the cocoa/gold is NIB, I'd like to get it in your hands, so you can run with it.. See pic, that's me wearing it.


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> You mentioned you were a sucker for bows..SAME HERE!
> 
> I neglected to mention the Pigalle 120 with black-lace wrapper -- lime, ivory, fuchsia.  I would LOVE to get the ivory or fuchsia! I believe you have both of them, they are so BOMB! See last 2 pics
> 
> You've got the Crosspiga (which are absolutely LOVELY), I don't have one. I would be interested in one if it became available, I almost found one recently. But, it was a 100. See pic of Emma Watson..such a wonderful exposition of this shoe -- so elegant.
> 
> I have 3 pairs of Tashaf 120, 2 cocoa/gold (see pic) and 1 blue/silver. 1 of the cocoa/gold is NIB, I'd like to get it in your hands, so you can run with it.. See pic, that's me wearing it.
> 
> View attachment 4448124
> View attachment 4448127
> View attachment 4448128
> 
> View attachment 4448118



I do love all these *racq*!
The Crosspigas I still love and they look amazing on Emma!
I haven't worn the Lace Piggies in a long while so I'll have to dig them out...


----------



## stilly

Watersnake So Kates with a new linen Reformation dress today...


----------



## albatros

stilly said:


> Thanks *aporl*!
> I actually find the Allenissimas easier to wear than the Hot Chicks. They have the same 130mm heel but at least my toes aren't all squished in. The only downside is they show all the blisters and calluses I have on my toes/feet from wearing CL's so often. That's one reason why I tend to favor closed toe pumps all year round...


What do you say Stilly? you must be proud of your feet and show your fingers with calluses without problems. Corn is the symbol of your passion and your commitment.


----------



## Joshh

stilly said:


> Watersnake So Kates with a new linen Reformation dress today...



*Stilly*... You look stunning... Awesome... Simple, but with so much elegance and sensuality. Those So Kate's pattern is gorgeous.

It's impressive, the way you are improving your new poses. This photo set is completely beautiful and amazing. You are becoming a master of sensual poses.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Thanks *aporl*!
> I actually find the Allenissimas easier to wear than the Hot Chicks. They have the same 130mm heel but at least my toes aren't all squished in. The only downside is they show all the blisters and calluses I have on my toes/feet from wearing CL's so often. That's one reason why I tend to favor closed toe pumps all year round...


Not at all, your toes and feet look perfect for wearing CL both closed and open ones. So jealous of you, and you should be proud of it!


----------



## stilly

albatros said:


> What do you say Stilly? you must be proud of your feet and show your fingers with calluses without problems. Corn is the symbol of your passion and your commitment.



Thanks *albatros*! I guess they're just a reminder of my obsession with heels!!!


----------



## stilly

christian lee said:


> stilly thanks for your picture.your outfit is perfect. how long Can you walk in your so kate or hot chick？i think wearing heels all day would be hard.



Thanks *christian*! I can wear both the SK's and HC's 10-12 hours a day which I do often for work. Fortunately I don't have to stand most the day though but I do get in a fair amount of walking...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Not at all, your toes and feet look perfect for wearing CL both closed and open ones. So jealous of you, and you should be proud of it!



Oh thank you *aporl*! I still wish my toes didn't have so many imperfections but I guess its just a symbol of my love of heels!


----------



## stilly

White Patent Lady Peeps for Casual Friday yesterday...


----------



## PatsyCline

Love the new poses! Your red nail polish is a perfect contrast to the white Lady Peeps!


----------



## rcrmcweb

stilly said:


> Watersnake So Kates with a new linen Reformation dress today...
> View attachment 4448156
> View attachment 4448157
> View attachment 4448158
> View attachment 4448159
> View attachment 4448160
> View attachment 4448161
> View attachment 4448162
> View attachment 4448163
> View attachment 4448164
> View attachment 4448165


How is the Sssnake holding up?


----------



## luiza

stilly said:


> Thanks *aporl*!
> I actually find the Allenissimas easier to wear than the Hot Chicks. They have the same 130mm heel but at least my toes aren't all squished in. The only downside is they show all the blisters and calluses I have on my toes/feet from wearing CL's so often. That's one reason why I tend to favor closed toe pumps all year round...


----------



## luiza

stilly said:


> Thanks *aporl*!
> I actually find the Allenissimas easier to wear than the Hot Chicks. They have the same 130mm heel but at least my toes aren't all squished in. The only downside is they show all the blisters and calluses I have on my toes/feet from wearing CL's so often. That's one reason why I tend to favor closed toe pumps all year round...


Stilly, all the corns and marks from your toes show your commitment for wearing such nice shoes, sometimes in painful conditions, but looking fantastic. I know this feeling because I also have corns on my toes from wearing too small and too tight heels, but I'll never give up. Showing the toes in nice heels, even in bad conditions make people to appreciate our effort for looking so nice.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> White Patent Lady Peeps for Casual Friday yesterday...
> View attachment 4449429
> View attachment 4449430
> View attachment 4449431
> View attachment 4449432
> View attachment 4449433
> View attachment 4449434
> View attachment 4449435
> View attachment 4449436
> View attachment 4449437
> View attachment 4449438


Dear Stilly, i'm following your blog for about one year and this is the first time comenting your pics, so first of all sorry for my bad english, i'm italian
But it's simply a must be coment this last pics, because these are such cute and well made!!!!
The 1. seems like to be a "i'm o so shy pose", and it's incredibly sexy!
the 2. is a OMG closeup and so pretty perfect!
Love the 3. as a from above look, that toe cleevage is one of the sexiest things of your feet and obviosly of the entire Loub world, lol
On 4 you show off your arch, and that is the other one of the sexiest things of your feet and obviosly of the entire Loub world, lol
5 a closeup of your feet, also from behind is allways awe
6 your new posing pics like this balancing is sooo cute, you're were sexy, and with this new poese you are even sexier, lol!
7 is the sexiest well toned calv exposed!
8 i can never get enaugh of your arched feet, lol
9 like your sexy legs in motion.... how about a Video, lol
10 Those well shaped legs with that cute outfit is so sexy, LOVE YOUR STYLE!!!!


----------



## sehh

I follow this amazing forum for a long time, but just now I decided to join. I think it's time to share my opinion and now you can't see the pictures clearly if you aren't registered.

Stilly, your thread is amazing, full of colored Louboutins pictures. You have an amazing high heels collection and you have keeping posting here for 8 years.

What does keep you motivated to keep active and still posting here so beautiful high heels?  We can see here, many people that abandoned their threads sometime after, but you keep rolling around always sharing amazing pictures from Louboutin brand. 

Thank you so much. I think many people share my opinion.


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Love the new poses! Your red nail polish is a perfect contrast to the white Lady Peeps!



Thanks *Patsy*! I almost always try to use a nail polish that's close to the CL red. This is a new color that's has a bit of shimmer in person but captures the basic CL bright red theme...


----------



## stilly

rcrmcweb said:


> How is the Sssnake holding up?



The Watersnake is actually fairly durable and is OK even on rainy, wet days (snakes don't mind the wet). Python however is far more delicate and is best for limited use and special occasions...


----------



## stilly

luiza said:


> Stilly, all the corns and marks from your toes show your commitment for wearing such nice shoes, sometimes in painful conditions, but looking fantastic. I know this feeling because I also have corns on my toes from wearing too small and too tight heels, but I'll never give up. Showing the toes in nice heels, even in bad conditions make people to appreciate our effort for looking so nice.



Thanks *luiza*! I agree with you fully. Its great to hear I'm not alone with this problem...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Dear Stilly, i'm following your blog for about one year and this is the first time comenting your pics, so first of all sorry for my bad english, i'm italian
> But it's simply a must be coment this last pics, because these are such cute and well made!!!!
> The 1. seems like to be a "i'm o so shy pose", and it's incredibly sexy!
> the 2. is a OMG closeup and so pretty perfect!
> Love the 3. as a from above look, that toe cleevage is one of the sexiest things of your feet and obviosly of the entire Loub world, lol
> On 4 you show off your arch, and that is the other one of the sexiest things of your feet and obviosly of the entire Loub world, lol
> 5 a closeup of your feet, also from behind is allways awe
> 6 your new posing pics like this balancing is sooo cute, you're were sexy, and with this new poese you are even sexier, lol!
> 7 is the sexiest well toned calv exposed!
> 8 i can never get enaugh of your arched feet, lol
> 9 like your sexy legs in motion.... how about a Video, lol
> 10 Those well shaped legs with that cute outfit is so sexy, LOVE YOUR STYLE!!!!



Thanks so much *Mitterman *and great to hear your encouraging comments!
The toe cleavage is definitely something that drew me buying CL's.

I actually have shot videos but they seem very boring...standing around and walking in CL's gets very boring after 10-15 seconds in my opinion...I still prefer still photos.


----------



## stilly

sehh said:


> I follow this amazing forum for a long time, but just now I decided to join. I think it's time to share my opinion and now you can't see the pictures clearly if you aren't registered.
> 
> Stilly, your thread is amazing, full of colored Louboutins pictures. You have an amazing high heels collection and you have keeping posting here for 8 years.
> 
> What does keep you motivated to keep active and still posting here so beautiful high heels?  We can see here, many people that abandoned their threads sometime after, but you keep rolling around always sharing amazing pictures from Louboutin brand.
> 
> Thank you so much. I think many people share my opinion.



Thanks so much for following along and posting your comments *sehh*!!!
I love getting comments!

I just love CL's and love to share my love with the forum members.

I've been collecting CL's for over 10 years now and posting pics for most of that time.
I think I'm close to having a pair of CL's for every day of the year so my collecting isn't slowing down much.
I'm still afraid to count how many pairs I own...especially because they're scattered everywhere throughout the house...


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Thanks so much for following along and posting your comments *sehh*!!!
> I love getting comments!
> 
> I just love CL's and love to share my love with the forum members.
> 
> I've been collecting CL's for over 10 years now and posting pics for most of that time.
> I think I'm close to having a pair of CL's for every day of the year so my collecting isn't slowing down much.
> I'm still afraid to count how many pairs I own...especially because they're scattered everywhere throughout the house...


Me too! I don’t know the exact number of CLs I have (simply because I think I’d faint if I figured out how much they all cost).


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Me too! I don’t know the exact number of CLs I have (simply because I think I’d faint if I figured out how much they all cost).



The only thing that makes me want to count my CL collection is the ability to have one pair for for every day of the year...and the potential to wear and post a different pair for every day for a full year. I think I'm still a ways from that mark though and don't want to force it with new pairs I don't absolutely love. I also don't think I have that time to post every day for a full year...especially with the wet and winter weather...


----------



## stilly

From today, I wore skinny pants which is now rare with the warmer weather. A cool morning and day made pants possible...and the fact my legs are all scratched up from weekend gardening. I get lots of requests to wear pants more...


----------



## PatsyCline

Way to take a casual outfit and spice it up with a pair of Hot Chicks.


----------



## sehh

Casual and elegant. Hot Chicks makes all the diference in your outfit. 

If you wear high heels daily for more than 8 hours, I think, your feet are in pain at the end of a day. How do you deal with it and what kind of special cares have you for your feet are ready for the next day to wear more high heels?


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From today, I wore skinny pants which is now rare with the warmer weather. A cool morning and day made pants possible...and the fact my legs are all scratched up from weekend gardening. I get lots of requests to wear pants more...
> View attachment 4451681
> View attachment 4451682
> View attachment 4451683
> View attachment 4451684
> View attachment 4451685
> View attachment 4451686
> View attachment 4451687
> View attachment 4451688
> View attachment 4451689
> View attachment 4451690


Stilly, I guess you must be desperately wanting to put the skirts on, but you might not be aware how chic and stylish you are when you’re in pants especially in leather!


----------



## Cocofalana

I cant remember which page they'e on Stilly, but do you mind reporting pics in your Allenissima's again?


----------



## PatsyCline

Cocofalana said:


> I cant remember which page they'e on Stilly, but do you mind reporting pics in your Allenissima's again?


Page 668.


----------



## stilly

Cocofalana said:


> I cant remember which page they'e on Stilly, but do you mind reporting pics in your Allenissima's again?



Here's a few new pics of the Allenissimas from another outing...


PatsyCline said:


> Way to take a casual outfit and spice it up with a pair of Hot Chicks.



Thanks so much *Patsy*! I do like the contrast of pants with a super high heel...


----------



## stilly

sehh said:


> Casual and elegant. Hot Chicks makes all the diference in your outfit.
> 
> If you wear high heels daily for more than 8 hours, I think, your feet are in pain at the end of a day. How do you deal with it and what kind of special cares have you for your feet are ready for the next day to wear more high heels?



Thanks *sehh*! My feet have gotten used to it but I do soak them after work a few times a week...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Stilly, I guess you must be desperately wanting to put the skirts on, but you might not be aware how chic and stylish you are when you’re in pants especially in leather!



Oh thanks *aporl*! I just prefer baring my legs especially with the hotter weather. But pants are nice for a change.
Leather pants I'm still trying to master. They tend to be too wrinkled on me.


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Page 668.



Thanks for the assist *Patsy*!


----------



## stilly

Cocofalana said:


> I cant remember which page they'e on Stilly, but do you mind reporting pics in your Allenissima's again?



Here's some more pics of my newest Black Kid Allenissimas from another outing...


----------



## Cocofalana

They look amazing Stilly.

I had been looking around for them for like 2 years. I finally found them on my size yesterday and purchased. Any tips for walking in 130mm?


----------



## stilly

Cocofalana said:


> They look amazing Stilly.
> 
> I had been looking around for them for like 2 years. I finally found them on my size yesterday and purchased. Any tips for walking in 130mm?



Thanks *Cocofalana*!!!
This style is actually more comfy than the Hot Chicks but be careful where you walk as the tall thin heel can get caught in any ground imperfections like cracks, seams, etc. Take it slow and and you should be fine!


----------



## stilly

Nude Patent Impera 120's...


----------



## aporl

Stilly have you ever had muscle problems e.g. calf before? I've had calf problems since college days and it totally dragged me out of the interest of wearing heels over 100mm these days as I feel really vulnerable on my lower leg and ankle.
I'm still longing to wear some fancy heels but I just can't. So envious of you!


----------



## Christina2

aporl said:


> Stilly have you ever had muscle problems e.g. calf before? I've had calf problems since college days and it totally dragged me out of the interest of wearing heels over 100mm these days as I feel really vulnerable on my lower leg and ankle.
> I'm still longing to wear some fancy heels but I just can't. So envious of you!





stilly said:


> Nude Patent Impera 120's...
> View attachment 4455601
> View attachment 4455602
> View attachment 4455603
> View attachment 4455604
> View attachment 4455605
> View attachment 4455606
> View attachment 4455607
> View attachment 4455608
> View attachment 4455609
> View attachment 4455610


Gorgeous heels on a gorgeous lady. Thank you so much for all these glorious photos love. We all look forward to each new set. and speaking for myself there is nothing boring about watching a girl strut in a beautiful pair of heels - please grace us all with a video one day soon ...


----------



## racquel

Christina2 said:


> Gorgeous heels on a gorgeous lady. Thank you so much for all these glorious photos love. We all look forward to each new set. and speaking for myself there is nothing boring about watching a girl strut in a beautiful pair of heels - please grace us all with a video one day soon ...



Check the video by Shiny Mathilde



She models the So Kate, Pigalle Follies 100, Hot Chick 130, Merci Allen 130..plus top-views to illustrate toe shape (short-toe, medium-toe) and toe-cleavage. I learned a lot, very informative! The Merci Allen 130 is a VERY short toe, when viewed from the top!

I'm kicking myself for not jumping for a Merci Allen 130, I thought i would always be wearing the Hot Chick 130 (so why bother with another 130 heel I would never wear?)


----------



## bluewinds

I really like the Merci Allen the heel is more curvy and the short toe box makes the shoe and your feet look smaller


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Stilly have you ever had muscle problems e.g. calf before? I've had calf problems since college days and it totally dragged me out of the interest of wearing heels over 100mm these days as I feel really vulnerable on my lower leg and ankle.
> I'm still longing to wear some fancy heels but I just can't. So envious of you!



Oh that's too bad *aporl*.
I occasionally get calf cramps if I don't hydrate enough but they don't happen that often.



Christina2 said:


> Gorgeous heels on a gorgeous lady. Thank you so much for all these glorious photos love. We all look forward to each new set. and speaking for myself there is nothing boring about watching a girl strut in a beautiful pair of heels - please grace us all with a video one day soon ...



Oh thanks so much *Christina*!
More to come!!!



racquel said:


> Check the video by Shiny Mathilde
> 
> 
> 
> She models the So Kate, Pigalle Follies 100, Hot Chick 130, Merci Allen 130..plus top-views to illustrate toe shape (short-toe, medium-toe) and toe-cleavage. I learned a lot, very informative! The Merci Allen 130 is a VERY short toe, when viewed from the top!
> 
> I'm kicking myself for not jumping for a Merci Allen 130, I thought i would always be wearing the Hot Chick 130 (so why bother with another 130 heel I would never wear?)




I hadn't seen that video yet *racq*! I love her CL's!


----------



## stilly

Black Python Unbouts out to dinner last night...


----------



## stilly

Casual denim shorts and top today with Denim So Kates...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Black Python Unbouts out to dinner last night...
> View attachment 4457418
> View attachment 4457419
> View attachment 4457420
> View attachment 4457421
> View attachment 4457422
> View attachment 4457423
> View attachment 4457424
> View attachment 4457425
> View attachment 4457426
> View attachment 4457427


Stilly - this is one of the sexiest styles you have. Do you have them in any other colors ? Please post pics if you do dear. I must tell you I am simply loving some of your new poses too. You really are such a doll to share your collection with all of us "Wish we had hundreds of CL's" wannabes ...


----------



## dmhkma

I really like your new poses, too. They are not so "static" anymore and you can see more of the red soles!


----------



## PatsyCline

She


racquel said:


> Check the video by Shiny Mathilde
> 
> 
> 
> She models the So Kate, Pigalle Follies 100, Hot Chick 130, Merci Allen 130..plus top-views to illustrate toe shape (short-toe, medium-toe) and toe-cleavage. I learned a lot, very informative! The Merci Allen 130 is a VERY short toe, when viewed from the top!
> 
> I'm kicking myself for not jumping for a Merci Allen 130, I thought i would always be wearing the Hot Chick 130 (so why bother with another 130 heel I would never wear?)



 She walks so elegantly in them. Very nice.


----------



## Jamesthompson

racquel said:


> Check the video by Shiny Mathilde
> 
> I bet Stilly would also be so elegant and graceful when waking in her gorgeous So Kates and Hot Chicks.  You are so good that you make it look easy. I wish you did a video too some day.


----------



## MBB Fan

stilly said:


> Black Python Unbouts out to dinner last night...



The Unbouts are made for you...or you are made for the Unbouts.  I am only missing some pictures from behind.


----------



## MBB Fan

stilly said:


> Casual denim shorts and top today with Denim So Kates...
> View attachment 4457431
> View attachment 4457433
> View attachment 4457434
> View attachment 4457435
> View attachment 4457436
> View attachment 4457437
> View attachment 4457438
> View attachment 4457439
> View attachment 4457440
> View attachment 4457441



Lovely! You should use that pose more often: https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/img_2586-jpg.4457434/


----------



## jean_d0e

stilly said:


> White Patent Lady Peeps for Casual Friday yesterday...
> View attachment 4449434



You look lovely Stilly! 

Hope to see more poses like this but with your 130mm collection!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Casual denim shorts and top today with Denim So Kates...
> View attachment 4457431
> View attachment 4457433
> View attachment 4457434
> View attachment 4457435
> View attachment 4457436
> View attachment 4457437
> View attachment 4457438
> View attachment 4457439
> View attachment 4457440
> View attachment 4457441


OH WOW - gotta tell you girl, your interpretation of the grab heel pose is TERRIFIC!! ... so good maybe you should make it a regular pose ? !! I think it would look even more fun shot from behind. Give it a try one day won't you hon ? Add a bit more spice to those gorgeous poses you do so beautifully.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Casual denim shorts and top today with Denim So Kates...
> View attachment 4457431
> View attachment 4457433
> View attachment 4457434
> View attachment 4457435
> View attachment 4457436
> View attachment 4457437
> View attachment 4457438
> View attachment 4457439
> View attachment 4457440
> View attachment 4457441


Killer legs, wow!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Stilly - this is one of the sexiest styles you have. Do you have them in any other colors ? Please post pics if you do dear. I must tell you I am simply loving some of your new poses too. You really are such a doll to share your collection with all of us "Wish we had hundreds of CL's" wannabes ...



Thanks so much *Christina*! Yes I have a few pairs of Unbouts...In Natural Python, Blue Python, Red Suede, Yellow Neon and these in Black Python. I think I've posted them all at one point or another but I'll break them out for summer. Stay tuned...



dmhkma said:


> I really like your new poses, too. They are not so "static" anymore and you can see more of the red soles!



Thanks *dmhkma*! I'm trying to change things up a bit...with a bit of coaching from my followers...



Christina2 said:


> OH WOW - gotta tell you girl, your interpretation of the grab heel pose is TERRIFIC!! ... so good maybe you should make it a regular pose ? !! I think it would look even more fun shot from behind. Give it a try one day won't you hon ? Add a bit more spice to those gorgeous poses you do so beautifully.



I'm trying to work in that pose *Christina*. Its a bit harder to master than I thought  especially on this uneven stone path. I'll try it from a few different angles going forward. With the White Lady Peeps two weeks ago, I did do the behind shot.



Mitterman77 said:


> Killer legs, wow!



Thanks *Mitterman*! Hot weather calls for short shorts!


----------



## stilly

Following up my Unbouts from the weekend with my Black Patent Debout 120's...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Following up my Unbouts from the weekend with my Black Patent Debout 120's...
> View attachment 4459035
> View attachment 4459036
> View attachment 4459037
> View attachment 4459038
> View attachment 4459039
> View attachment 4459040
> View attachment 4459041
> View attachment 4459042
> View attachment 4459043
> View attachment 4459044


Definitely one of your best photo sets EVER Stilly. Perfect dress. Perfect heels. Perfect poses. The only thing missing is a grab heel shot or two... maybe one day ...


----------



## heelsmania




----------



## MBB Fan

Just wonderful!!!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Following up my Unbouts from the weekend with my Black Patent Debout 120's...
> View attachment 4459035
> View attachment 4459036
> View attachment 4459037
> View attachment 4459038
> View attachment 4459039
> View attachment 4459040
> View attachment 4459041
> View attachment 4459042
> View attachment 4459043
> View attachment 4459044


Love it!
And yeah, it would be perfect with grabbing the heel shot


----------



## seraphin95

stilly said:


> Casual denim shorts and top today with Denim So Kates...


----------



## seraphin95

stilly said:


> Casual denim shorts and top today with Denim So Kates..



Beautiful outfit.
The combination denim shorts and so kate denim is sublime and makes your legs very sexy


----------



## albatros

stilly said:


> Following up my Unbouts from the weekend with my Black Patent Debout 120's...
> View attachment 4459035
> View attachment 4459036
> View attachment 4459037
> View attachment 4459038
> View attachment 4459039
> View attachment 4459040
> View attachment 4459041
> View attachment 4459042
> View attachment 4459043
> View attachment 4459044


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Definitely one of your best photo sets EVER Stilly. Perfect dress. Perfect heels. Perfect poses. The only thing missing is a grab heel shot or two... maybe one day ...



Thanks *Christina*! I'll start adding some grab heel shots...as long as I don't topple over...



heelsmania said:


>



Thanks *heelsmania*!!!



MBB Fan said:


> Just wonderful!!!



Thanks so much *MBB*!!!



seraphin95 said:


> Beautiful outfit.
> The combination denim shorts and so kate denim is sublime and makes your legs very sexy



Thanks *seraphin*! I do love mixing really casual shorts or skirts with CL's!



albatros said:


>



Thanks so much *albatros*!!!


----------



## stilly

From last night, Titi Hot Chicks...


----------



## PatsyCline

Simply fabulous! Love the new poses.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Thanks *Christina*! I'll start adding some grab heel shots...as long as I don't topple over...


You are such a dear to do the types of shots we request, How amazing you are my dear.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From last night, Titi Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 4463869
> View attachment 4463870
> View attachment 4463871
> View attachment 4463872
> View attachment 4463873
> View attachment 4463874
> View attachment 4463875
> View attachment 4463876
> View attachment 4463877
> View attachment 4463878


Oh my Stilly! What an amazing photo set. Looks like you are keeping your balance so easily in the grab heel shots. Much better than when I tried it for my b/f to take some shots. Unfortunately I just cannot hold the pose long enough to get a good photo. But I must admit it does make me feel so helpless/sexy. Tell me Stilly, do the grab heel shots feel as sexy as they look for you ?


----------



## heelsmania

Amazing poses with fabulous high heels. Hot Chicks are one of my favourites Louboutins high heels model.


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Simply fabulous! Love the new poses.



Oh thanks so much *Patsy!*!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> You are such a dear to do the types of shots we request, How amazing you are my dear.



Oh thank you *Christina*!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Oh my Stilly! What an amazing photo set. Looks like you are keeping your balance so easily in the grab heel shots. Much better than when I tried it for my b/f to take some shots. Unfortunately I just cannot hold the pose long enough to get a good photo. But I must admit it does make me feel so helpless/sexy. Tell me Stilly, do the grab heel shots feel as sexy as they look for you ?



Thanks so much *Christina*! It isn't quite as easy you think as I almost toppled over a few times taking theses pics. The uneven stone path is not the best surface to balance on in 130mm heels.  I only hold the pose for a few seconds, get the shot and return to two feet. Its certainly harder than I thought it would be. I do think its a sexy shot though...


----------



## stilly

heelsmania said:


> Amazing poses with fabulous high heels. Hot Chicks are one of my favourites Louboutins high heels model.



Thanks *heelsmania*! Hot Chicks are certainly one of favorite styles as well...


----------



## stilly

White Python So Kates...


----------



## PatsyCline

On this photo set also.


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> White Python So Kates...
> View attachment 4466568
> View attachment 4466569
> View attachment 4466570
> View attachment 4466571
> View attachment 4466572
> View attachment 4466573
> View attachment 4466575
> View attachment 4466576
> View attachment 4466577
> View attachment 4466578


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> White Python So Kates...
> View attachment 4466568
> View attachment 4466569
> View attachment 4466570
> View attachment 4466571
> View attachment 4466572
> View attachment 4466573
> View attachment 4466575
> View attachment 4466576
> View attachment 4466577
> View attachment 4466578



Brilliant poses, so girly.  LOVE the heel grab, your finger cradle is unique.

You're such a PRO!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> White Python So Kates...
> View attachment 4466568
> View attachment 4466569
> View attachment 4466570
> View attachment 4466571
> View attachment 4466572
> View attachment 4466573
> View attachment 4466575
> View attachment 4466576
> View attachment 4466577
> View attachment 4466578


So glad you (and a lot of the other girls here) think the grab heel shots are sexy. I'm gonna keep practicing till I can do it long enough for a good photo - lol. I think a pair of your sexy unbouts (perhaps that lovely black python pair?) would be ideal for the next grab heel poses my dear.... and thank you so much for taking requests. That really is so sweet of you hon.


----------



## heelsmania

I have to agree with others girls here. Your grab heel pose is amazing and the shot seems you are well balanced and not in imbalance, like you explained before.


----------



## pet8899

I must say I don't get this "grabbing your heel" thing. What's it supposed to Show?


----------



## PatsyCline

pet8899 said:


> I must say I don't get this "grabbing your heel" thing. What's it supposed to Show?


Balance and grace. Not everyone can do it.


----------



## Christina2

pet8899 said:


> I must say I don't get this "grabbing your heel" thing. What's it supposed to Show?


All I can say is that if you still don't get it after reading all the comments I guess it's just not something you're interested in - and that's ok. You are entitled to your opinion - however blind it might be.


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> On this photo set also.



Thanks *Patsy*!!!



racquel said:


> Brilliant poses, so girly.  LOVE the heel grab, your finger cradle is unique.
> 
> You're such a PRO!



Thanks so much *racq*!!!



Christina2 said:


> So glad you (and a lot of the other girls here) think the grab heel shots are sexy. I'm gonna keep practicing till I can do it long enough for a good photo - lol. I think a pair of your sexy unbouts (perhaps that lovely black python pair?) would be ideal for the next grab heel poses my dear.... and thank you so much for taking requests. That really is so sweet of you hon.



Oh thanks *Christina*! You're always so sweet! I'll wear the Unbouts and give it a try.



heelsmania said:


> I have to agree with others girls here. Your grab heel pose is amazing and the shot seems you are well balanced and not in imbalance, like you explained before.



Thanks *heelsmania*! I am getting more comfortable with that pose as I try it more...


----------



## stilly

Leopard Patent Hot Chicks...


----------



## stilly

And from yesterday, my new Lichen Python So Kates...


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> And from yesterday, my new Lichen Python So Kates...
> View attachment 4468384
> View attachment 4468385
> View attachment 4468386
> View attachment 4468387
> View attachment 4468388
> View attachment 4468389
> View attachment 4468390
> View attachment 4468391
> View attachment 4468392
> View attachment 4468393


Love the SK's.  How comfy if brand new.  Where did you wear them to?


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Leopard Patent Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 4468371
> View attachment 4468372
> View attachment 4468373
> View attachment 4468374
> View attachment 4468375
> View attachment 4468376
> View attachment 4468377
> View attachment 4468378
> View attachment 4468381
> View attachment 4468382


Gorgeous! Would love to see your Casual Friday outfit as well


----------



## heelsmania

Training makes hard things become easier. The grab heels pose is become easier for you now.

You look fantastic and gorgeous with both outifts.


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Love the SK's.  How comfy if brand new.  Where did you wear them to?



Thanks *john*!
These were actually fairly comfy out of the box. The pythons tend to be much more comfortable than the patent leathers which tend to be stiff and take forever to break in. I wore them to work.



aporl said:


> Gorgeous! Would love to see your Casual Friday outfit as well



Thanks *aporl*! I'll start posting some more Casual Friday outfits soon.



heelsmania said:


> Training makes hard things become easier. The grab heels pose is become easier for you now.
> 
> You look fantastic and gorgeous with both outifts.



Thanks so much *heelsmania*!
The repetition helps and I think my balance is improving...


----------



## stilly

How about a large doze of pink...


----------



## grtlegs

stilly said:


> How about a large doze of pink...
> View attachment 4470760
> View attachment 4470761
> View attachment 4470762
> View attachment 4470763
> View attachment 4470764
> View attachment 4470765
> View attachment 4470766
> View attachment 4470767
> View attachment 4470768
> View attachment 4470769



Hi Stily:

Which pink are those?...Rose?.....Guivimauve?....Eglante?.....


----------



## PatsyCline

Wow that’s a lot of pink...

But you pulled it off well.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From last night, Titi Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 4463869
> View attachment 4463870
> View attachment 4463871
> View attachment 4463872
> View attachment 4463873
> View attachment 4463874
> View attachment 4463875
> View attachment 4463876
> View attachment 4463877
> View attachment 4463878


Great posing, soooo sexy!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Leopard Patent Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 4468371
> View attachment 4468372
> View attachment 4468373
> View attachment 4468374
> View attachment 4468375
> View attachment 4468376
> View attachment 4468377
> View attachment 4468378
> View attachment 4468381
> View attachment 4468382


Love the combination of the innocent white dress and those defenitely not so innocent HC Leos!


----------



## MBB Fan

Lovely (in) pink.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Leopard Patent Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 4468371
> View attachment 4468372
> View attachment 4468373
> View attachment 4468374
> View attachment 4468375
> View attachment 4468376
> View attachment 4468377
> View attachment 4468378
> View attachment 4468381
> View attachment 4468382


Stilly - I believe this photo set is one of the very best you have done. Everything just works together. Sweet white dress, gorgeous heels, sexy poses - just lovely!  Let me tell you about my latest "heel grab adventures". My b/f and i are always looking to push the envelope as they say. I almost have the grab heel pose working so we decided to up the thrill just a bit. My boyfriend put a little wood block under the right heel of my hot chicks so I am standing right on my tiptoe. Then I do the heel grab pose and before I put my left heel down he pulled the block out. Now I am standing with my right heel off the ground and grabbing my left heel. Wow. What a feeling ! Makes me so light headed !! Still not able to hold the pose long enough to take a pic but I'm gonna practice practice practice till I get it. Wish me luck ...


----------



## PatsyCline

Christina2 said:


> Stilly - I believe this photo set is one of the very best you have done. Everything just works together. Sweet white dress, gorgeous heels, sexy poses - just lovely!  Let me tell you about my latest "heel grab adventures". My b/f and i are always looking to push the envelope as they say. I almost have the grab heel pose working so we decided to up the thrill just a bit. My boyfriend put a little wood block under the right heel of my hot chicks so I am standing right on my tiptoe. Then I do the heel grab pose and before I put my left heel down he pulled the block out. Now I am standing with my right heel off the ground and grabbing my left heel. Wow. What a feeling ! Makes me so light headed !! Still not able to hold the pose long enough to take a pic but I'm gonna practice practice practice till I get it. Wish me luck ...


I'm impressed Christina, I can barely lift my heels off the floor when wearing my Hot Chicks, much less putting something underneath them.


----------



## zinnes

Hi Stilly--long time admirer of your unbelievable CL collection!  Would you mind giving me your opinion (other opinions welcomed as well!) on these Pigalle 120's.  Do they look like the 'pre-update' older style?  One more question after pics...




Also there's another pair I saw that have the 'rope' (or whatever you call it) in the heel cup.  Was that exclusive to the pre-update older cut PIgalle 120's?  Thanks.


----------



## HannaHeels

Hello Stilly,
Long time lurker and admirer of your shoes and style. I just want to comment how much you inspire me to wear my heels more often than usual. I own a few 100mm so kate that was reserved for special occassions and now beginning to wear it more often to work. Let me know you how many head turns from men and the compliments I get when wearing my loubs. I can't begin to imagine how much looks/compliments you get wearing your 130mm collection in the office.

Ever since I showed your 130mm hotchicks pics to my boyfriend, he is now begging me to let him buy 130mm heels for me but I told him there's no way I can walk in hotchicks.. yet.

keep up the great work and your new poses are gorgeous.. especially the heel grab!

Hanna


----------



## racquel

zinnes said:


> Hi Stilly--long time admirer of your unbelievable CL collection!  Would you mind giving me your opinion (other opinions welcomed as well!) on these Pigalle 120's.  Do they look like the 'pre-update' older style?  One more question after pics...
> View attachment 4472104
> View attachment 4472105
> 
> 
> Also there's another pair I saw that have the 'rope' (or whatever you call it) in the heel cup.  Was that exclusive to the pre-update older cut PIgalle 120's?  Thanks.



They are not the pre-2013 classic Pigalle, the key feature is the cusp between the toe-box and sides..it's "raised". The classic Pigalle is very low-cut, see pic


----------



## zinnes

Thanks Raquel--your photos and explanation really help.  One more thing--would you happen to know the history of that 'rope' (or whatever you call it) that showed up in the heel cup of some Pigalle 120's several years back.  Would those be a good indicator the shoes are 'pre-update' Pigalle 120's?


----------



## Christina2

racquel said:


> View attachment 4472689
> View attachment 4472690
> View attachment 4472691
> 
> 
> They are not the pre-2013 classic Pigalle, the key feature is the cusp between the toe-box and sides..it's "raised". The classic Pigalle is very low-cut, see pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4472689
> View attachment 4472689
> View attachment 4472690
> View attachment 4472690
> View attachment 4472690


I LOVE reading all your posts about the various CL's we all love so much. You are so smart about all the little details. I wish I was like even half as smart as you are dear. Good job !!


----------



## stilly

grtlegs said:


> Hi Stily:
> 
> Which pink are those?...Rose?.....Guivimauve?....Eglante?.....



These are the Rose Patent Pigalle Follies 120's* grtlegs*



PatsyCline said:


> Wow that’s a lot of pink...
> 
> But you pulled it off well.



Thanks *Patsy*!
I do love my pink...



Mitterman77 said:


> Great posing, soooo sexy!



Thanks* Mitterman*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> Love the combination of the innocent white dress and those defenitely not so innocent HC Leos!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*! I do love the contrast with the super high heels...



MBB Fan said:


> Lovely (in) pink.



Thanks *MBB*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Stilly - I believe this photo set is one of the very best you have done. Everything just works together. Sweet white dress, gorgeous heels, sexy poses - just lovely!  Let me tell you about my latest "heel grab adventures". My b/f and i are always looking to push the envelope as they say. I almost have the grab heel pose working so we decided to up the thrill just a bit. My boyfriend put a little wood block under the right heel of my hot chicks so I am standing right on my tiptoe. Then I do the heel grab pose and before I put my left heel down he pulled the block out. Now I am standing with my right heel off the ground and grabbing my left heel. Wow. What a feeling ! Makes me so light headed !! Still not able to hold the pose long enough to take a pic but I'm gonna practice practice practice till I get it. Wish me luck ...



Thanks *Christina*! Nice to hear you're mastering and enjoying your heel grab.
I don't do anything quite as sophisticated in my version...



zinnes said:


> Hi Stilly--long time admirer of your unbelievable CL collection!  Would you mind giving me your opinion (other opinions welcomed as well!) on these Pigalle 120's.  Do they look like the 'pre-update' older style?  One more question after pics...
> View attachment 4472104
> View attachment 4472105
> 
> 
> Also there's another pair I saw that have the 'rope' (or whatever you call it) in the heel cup.  Was that exclusive to the pre-update older cut PIgalle 120's?  Thanks.



Thanks *zinnes*!
It sounds like racq has you mostly covered.
By rope I think you are referring to the little elastic in the back. That was only around for year or so.
It is the older cut though but the cut has actually evolved a few times over the years in my view.
I still hope to do a thread on the evolution of Pigalle 120 some day.
I think I have almost ten pairs of Black Patent Pigalle 120's that go back many years and the cuts and details have had some subtle changes over the years.


----------



## stilly

Keeping the pink theme Framboisine Nubuck Watersnake So Kates...


----------



## stilly

With all the older style Pigalle talk, I thought wearing my Nude Kid Pigalle 120's might be appropriate...


----------



## zinnes

stilly said:


> Thanks *zinnes*!
> It sounds like racq has you mostly covered.
> By rope I think you are referring to the little elastic in the back. That was only around for year or so.
> It is the older cut though but the cut has actually evolved a few times over the years in my view.
> I still hope to do a thread on the evolution of Pigalle 120 some day.
> I think I have almost ten pairs of Black Patent Pigalle 120's that go back many years and the cuts and details have had some subtle changes over the years.


Thank you Stilly.  That would be soooo awesome to see the evolution of the Pigalle Stilly (at least up to where they...(ahem...)...made the drastic change to the current style.  I think a thread like that would be very beneficial/learning experience for those of us who like to pay close attention to changes (however subtle) over the years with the Pigalle 120.  Ten pairs of the Black Patent 120's?...awesome.  Can't wait to see them all.  And thanks again for the info re: the 120's I'll probably get now.


----------



## Maxl

stilly said:


> Leopard Patent Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 4468371
> View attachment 4468372
> View attachment 4468373
> View attachment 4468374
> View attachment 4468375
> View attachment 4468376
> View attachment 4468377
> View attachment 4468378
> View attachment 4468381
> View attachment 4468382



Brst como ever: 130 mm heels and anklet )
Thank you for that!!


----------



## stilly

zinnes said:


> Thank you Stilly.  That would be soooo awesome to see the evolution of the Pigalle Stilly (at least up to where they...(ahem...)...made the drastic change to the current style.  I think a thread like that would be very beneficial/learning experience for those of us who like to pay close attention to changes (however subtle) over the years with the Pigalle 120.  Ten pairs of the Black Patent 120's?...awesome.  Can't wait to see them all.  And thanks again for the info re: the 120's I'll probably get now.



Thanks *zinnes*!
I'll see if I can round up my Pigalles and do a more through report out...



christian lee said:


> Hi stilly your pigalle is sexy. Do you have corn or blister on your toes¿ could you give a picture to show your corns and give us some guidance to avoid them



Thanks *christain*! Yes I have lots of calluses, corns and blisters from wearing my CL's almost every day.
I don't really have any advice for avoiding them...except wearing heels a lot less or course...



Maxl said:


> Brst como ever: 130 mm heels and anklet )
> Thank you for that!!



Thanks so much *Maxl*! Yes the anklet makes an appearance every once and while...


----------



## stilly

Pink Neon Rivierina 120's to an dinner last night...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> With all the older style Pigalle talk, I thought wearing my Nude Kid Pigalle 120's might be appropriate...
> View attachment 4474355
> View attachment 4474356
> View attachment 4474357
> View attachment 4474358
> View attachment 4474359
> View attachment 4474362
> View attachment 4474363
> View attachment 4474364
> View attachment 4474365
> View attachment 4474367


Now thats some very nice toeclevage, love the older style so much!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Pink Neon Rivierina 120's to an dinner last night...
> View attachment 4476772
> View attachment 4476773
> View attachment 4476775
> View attachment 4476776
> View attachment 4476777
> View attachment 4476778
> View attachment 4476779
> View attachment 4476780
> View attachment 4476781
> View attachment 4476782


The neon pink is lovely!!! Wish I could have this pair as well


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Now thats some very nice toeclevage, love the older style so much!



Thanks* Mitterman*! I still love the older Pigalles...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> The neon pink is lovely!!! Wish I could have this pair as well



Thanks *aporl*! The neon does brighten up the day...


----------



## stilly

White Kid Impera 120's...


----------



## PatsyCline

I love the intricate patterns in the leather.


----------



## albatros

stilly said:


> White Kid Impera 120's...
> View attachment 4478948
> View attachment 4478949
> View attachment 4478950
> View attachment 4478951
> View attachment 4478952
> View attachment 4478953
> View attachment 4478954
> View attachment 4478955
> View attachment 4478956
> View attachment 4478957


SUPER


----------



## fanofshinythings

Amazing!!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> I love the intricate patterns in the leather.



Thanks *Patsy*!!! 



albatros said:


> SUPER



Thanks so much *albatros*!!!



fanofshinythings said:


> Amazing!!



Thanks *fanofshinythings*!!!


----------



## stilly

My trusty White Patent So Kates for casual Friday yesterday. These have lots wear and are pretty comfy at this point...


----------



## stilly

Silver & White Python So Kates...
I just love pythons...


----------



## PatsyCline

Simply magnificent! Love the Python also.


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Simply magnificent! Love the Python also.



Thanks *Patsy*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Python Lady Peeps...


----------



## PatsyCline

Now you’re just showin’ off! I want a pair.


----------



## rcrmcweb

stilly said:


> Silver & White Python So Kates...
> I just love pythons...
> View attachment 4486364
> View attachment 4486365
> View attachment 4486366
> View attachment 4486367
> View attachment 4486368
> View attachment 4486369
> View attachment 4486370
> View attachment 4486371
> View attachment 4486374
> View attachment 4486375



Snakes everywhere!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Black Python Lady Peeps...
> View attachment 4486386
> View attachment 4486387
> View attachment 4486388
> View attachment 4486389


Wow! In what occasion did you wear LP?


----------



## stilly

rcrmcweb said:


> Snakes everywhere!



I do love the pythons...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Wow! In what occasion did you wear LP?



Thanks *aprol*! No real occasion...I just wore them out for some drinks with some friends with denim shorts...


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday in White Patent Coxienelle 120's...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday in White Patent Coxienelle 120's...
> View attachment 4489803
> View attachment 4489804
> View attachment 4489805
> View attachment 4489806
> View attachment 4489807
> View attachment 4489808
> View attachment 4489809
> View attachment 4489810
> View attachment 4489811
> View attachment 4489813


Lovely! Is the toebox tighter than Rivierina?


----------



## stilly

And from last night, Titi (Yellow) Hot Chicks out to dinner...
(try to ignore the strap marks on my feet from wearing a pair of strappy heels most of the day)...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> And from last night, Titi (Yellow) Hot Chicks out to dinner...
> (try to ignore the strap marks on my feet from wearing a pair of strappy heels most of the day)...
> View attachment 4489820
> View attachment 4489821
> View attachment 4489822
> View attachment 4489823
> View attachment 4489824
> View attachment 4489825
> View attachment 4489826
> View attachment 4489827
> View attachment 4489828
> View attachment 4489829


It won't go wrong with HC! Would love to see the strappy heels you wear as well


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> And from last night, Titi (Yellow) Hot Chicks out to dinner...
> (try to ignore the strap marks on my feet from wearing a pair of strappy heels most of the day)...
> View attachment 4489820
> View attachment 4489821
> View attachment 4489822
> View attachment 4489823
> View attachment 4489824
> View attachment 4489825
> View attachment 4489826
> View attachment 4489827
> View attachment 4489828
> View attachment 4489829


These are so pretty perfect on you!


----------



## Jamesthompson

stilly said:


> And from last night, Titi (Yellow) Hot Chicks out to dinner...
> (try to ignore the strap marks on my feet from wearing a pair of strappy heels most of the day)...
> View attachment 4489820
> View attachment 4489821
> View attachment 4489822
> View attachment 4489823
> View attachment 4489824
> View attachment 4489825
> View attachment 4489826
> View attachment 4489827
> View attachment 4489828
> View attachment 4489829


Wow. You pose so elegantly and make it look easy !


----------



## aporl

Hi Stilly I’ve just browsed through the thread and I just particularly love your outfits with Iriza, would love to see your new look which would give me some more references


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Lovely! Is the toebox tighter than Rivierina?



Thanks *aporl*! These are a little wider than the Rivierinas.



Jamesthompson said:


> Wow. You pose so elegantly and make it look easy !



Thanks *James*!



aporl said:


> Hi Stilly I’ve just browsed through the thread and I just particularly love your outfits with Iriza, would love to see your new look which would give me some more references



I'll try to wear some Irizas soon. Maybe the Blue or Yellow pairs...



aporl said:


> It won't go wrong with HC! Would love to see the strappy heels you wear as well



Thanks *aporl*! The strappys were Zanottis I'll try to post on my other thread,...



Mitterman77 said:


> These are so pretty perfect on you!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!


----------



## stilly

Jamesthompson said:


> Wow. You pose so elegantly and make it look easy !



Thanks *James*!!!


----------



## stilly

Red, White & Blue Girlstrappi's....


----------



## PatsyCline

Your collection continues to amaze me! Those are so chic! I trust the straps are decorative, and there's a zipper in the back?


----------



## 50wishes

Beautiful collection!  What style of purses do you wear with your fabulous heels?


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Red, White & Blue Girlstrappi's....
> View attachment 4493077
> View attachment 4493078
> View attachment 4493079
> View attachment 4493080
> View attachment 4493081
> View attachment 4493082
> View attachment 4493083
> View attachment 4493084
> View attachment 4493085
> View attachment 4493086


Wow, love looking at these feet, so sexy!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Your collection continues to amaze me! Those are so chic! I trust the straps are decorative, and there's a zipper in the back?



Thanks *Patsy*! No the straps are actually functional but its easier to use the zipper in the back.


----------



## stilly

50wishes said:


> Beautiful collection!  What style of purses do you wear with your fabulous heels?



Thanks *50wishes*! I'm not really that big of a purse buyer and most of my bags are moderately priced Coach bags. I usually prefer small cross body mini purses as I tend to try to carry the bare minimum.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Wow, love looking at these feet, so sexy!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

From last night, Hortensia Patent So Kates...one of my newer pairs...


----------



## PatsyCline

Love the colour!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Love the colour!



Thanks so much *Patsy*!!!
Its a nice change of pace...


----------



## stilly

For Sunday brunch yesterday, Pompadour So Kates....


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Hot Waves 130's from last night...


----------



## PatsyCline

Simply stunning! Love the 'Louboutin' red nail polish. Perfect accessory.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Waves 130's from last night...
> View attachment 4498238
> View attachment 4498239
> View attachment 4498241
> View attachment 4498242
> View attachment 4498245
> View attachment 4498246
> View attachment 4498248
> View attachment 4498249
> View attachment 4498252
> View attachment 4498253


Only Stilly could make it effortlessly!!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> For Sunday brunch yesterday, Pompadour So Kates....
> View attachment 4495612
> View attachment 4495613
> View attachment 4495614
> View attachment 4495615
> View attachment 4495616
> View attachment 4495617
> View attachment 4495618
> View attachment 4495619
> View attachment 4495620
> View attachment 4495621


Loving the pink and the purple heels!!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Simply stunning! Love the 'Louboutin' red nail polish. Perfect accessory.



Thanks *Patsy*!
I always go for the red nail polish to match my soles!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Only Stilly could make it effortlessly!!



Thanks *aporl*!!! Its not quite as effortless as it looks though...


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Loving the pink and the purple heels!!



Thanks so much *Lav*! I just love the pastels!


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, White Patent Pigalle 120's with a Topshop Blue Floral Dress...


----------



## stilly

And today, for Casual Friday, my new Black & White Graffiti So Kates with a black mini...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Waves 130's from last night...
> View attachment 4498238
> View attachment 4498239
> View attachment 4498241
> View attachment 4498242
> View attachment 4498245
> View attachment 4498246
> View attachment 4498248
> View attachment 4498249
> View attachment 4498252
> View attachment 4498253



Your grab heel shots are absolutely amazing. Especially I like the ones in 130mm heels. I think I almost can stand long enough to take a photo but I still want to go a little further. I wonder if you could try a grab heel shot with your heel on the ground raised a little so that you are standing just on your toes ? I think that is possible for me to do but I would like to see some other girl do it too... and I can't think of anyone that poses better than you my dear. Keep that pics coming - we all love them....


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Your grab heel shots are absolutely amazing. Especially I like the ones in 130mm heels. I think I almost can stand long enough to take a photo but I still want to go a little further. I wonder if you could try a grab heel shot with your heel on the ground raised a little so that you are standing just on your toes ? I think that is possible for me to do but I would like to see some other girl do it too... and I can't think of anyone that poses better than you my dear. Keep that pics coming - we all love them....



Oh thanks *Christina*!
That sounds like an interesting challenge.
Now if I can just do it without toppling over...


----------



## stilly

New (to me/pre-owned) Red & White Greissimo 140 Peep Toes heading out for pizza last night.
I thought the pattern might match the restaurant table clothes. I thought these would be cute fro summer...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> New (to me/pre-owned) Red & White Greissimo 140 Peep Toes heading out for pizza last night.
> I thought the pattern might match the restaurant table clothes. I thought these would be cute fro summer...


What a lovely pattern Greissimo's!


----------



## PatsyCline

Perfect combination of casual and style!


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> New (to me/pre-owned) Red & White Greissimo 140 Peep Toes heading out for pizza last night.
> I thought the pattern might match the restaurant table clothes. I thought these would be cute fro summer...
> View attachment 4501387
> View attachment 4501388
> View attachment 4501389
> View attachment 4501390
> View attachment 4501391
> View attachment 4501392
> View attachment 4501393
> View attachment 4501394
> View attachment 4501395
> View attachment 4501396


What amazing legs you have.  Love the way only 1 1/2 toes are peeping.  

How tight are they on the toes?


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> What a lovely pattern Greissimo's!



Thanks so much *MsYvonne*!!! 



PatsyCline said:


> Perfect combination of casual and style!



Thanks *Patsy*!!!



baldjohn said:


> What amazing legs you have.  Love the way only 1 1/2 toes are peeping.
> 
> How tight are they on the toes?



Thanks *john*! I can rarely fit 2 toes thru the peep hole.
These are actually pretty comfy for my toes!


----------



## stilly

My new to me (pre-owned) Black Suede Uptown 120's with a new Reformation mini dress. I finally found a pair of Uptowns with the 120mm heel to go with the black and nude 100mm pairs I already own. I'm still on the hunt for a pair of Nude 120mm Uptowns...


----------



## lover99

stilly said:


> And from last night, Titi (Yellow) Hot Chicks out to dinner...
> (try to ignore the strap marks on my feet from wearing a pair of strappy heels most of the day)...



So you seriously switched from strappy heels to 130 heels for the night? When were your feet able to relax?


----------



## stilly

lover99 said:


> So you seriously switched from strappy heels to 130 heels for the night? When were your feet able to relax?



There's not much rest for my feet by day. They get the whole night off...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> My new to me (pre-owned) Black Suede Uptown 120's with a new Reformation mini dress. I finally found a pair of Uptowns with the 120mm heel to go with the black and nude 100mm pairs I already own. I'm still on the hunt for a pair of Nude 120mm Uptowns...
> View attachment 4504197
> View attachment 4504198
> View attachment 4504199
> View attachment 4504200
> View attachment 4504201
> View attachment 4504202
> View attachment 4504203
> View attachment 4504204
> View attachment 4504205
> View attachment 4504206


Lovely!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Lovely!!



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

Red & Black Patent Degrade Hot Chicks for Casual Friday...


----------



## Nottwenty

stilly said:


> Red & Black Patent Degrade Hot Chicks for Casual Friday...
> View attachment 4506272
> View attachment 4506273
> View attachment 4506274
> View attachment 4506275
> View attachment 4506276
> View attachment 4506277
> View attachment 4506278
> View attachment 4506279
> View attachment 4506281
> View attachment 4506282


WOW...they aren’t casual, but they are beautiful.


----------



## Nottwenty

stilly said:


> My new to me (pre-owned) Black Suede Uptown 120's with a new Reformation mini dress. I finally found a pair of Uptowns with the 120mm heel to go with the black and nude 100mm pairs I already own. I'm still on the hunt for a pair of Nude 120mm Uptowns...
> View attachment 4504197
> View attachment 4504198
> View attachment 4504199
> View attachment 4504200
> View attachment 4504201
> View attachment 4504202
> View attachment 4504203
> View attachment 4504204
> View attachment 4504205
> View attachment 4504206
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Louboutin Uptown model is new to me. Where did you find them?  They are lovely, especially in suede,  but they look like there’s not much support.  Comfortable or hard to wear?


----------



## HannaHeels

The Degrade hot chicks are by far the sexiest shoe you own!


----------



## Nottwenty

stilly said:


> And from yesterday, my new Lichen Python So Kates...
> View attachment 4468384
> View attachment 4468385
> View attachment 4468386
> View attachment 4468387
> View attachment 4468388
> View attachment 4468389
> View attachment 4468390
> View attachment 4468391
> View attachment 4468392
> View attachment 4468393



Your Leopard Hot Chicks are totally smashing! I don’t know how you found them. Sexiest shoes on the planet. I’d love to watch to the necks swivel when you wear them.   I’ve been looking for pair of SK 120 in Leopard for two years!


----------



## PatsyCline

Superb combination! Hot Chicks rule!


----------



## aporl

Lovely HC!
Would love to see your leggings series resume with all styles of CL.


----------



## loash

stilly said:


> Red & Black Patent Degrade Hot Chicks for Casual Friday...
> View attachment 4506272
> View attachment 4506273
> View attachment 4506274
> View attachment 4506275
> View attachment 4506276
> View attachment 4506277
> View attachment 4506278
> View attachment 4506279
> View attachment 4506281
> View attachment 4506282



looked like a fun friday, great outfit and shoes!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Red & Black Patent Degrade Hot Chicks for Casual Friday...
> View attachment 4506272
> View attachment 4506273
> View attachment 4506274
> View attachment 4506275
> View attachment 4506276
> View attachment 4506277
> View attachment 4506278
> View attachment 4506279
> View attachment 4506281
> View attachment 4506282


WOW, these pics are nearly too much for me... so good that i didn't see you live wearing these... i'd have gotten a heartattack for sure!


----------



## stilly

Nottwenty said:


> WOW...they aren’t casual, but they are beautiful.



Thanks *Nottwenty*! It wasn't as casual as usual for a Friday but I was in a Hot Chick mood...



HannaHeels said:


> The Degrade hot chicks are by far the sexiest shoe you own!



Thanks so much *HannaHeels*!!!



Nottwenty said:


> Your Leopard Hot Chicks are totally smashing! I don’t know how you found them. Sexiest shoes on the planet. I’d love to watch to the necks swivel when you wear them.   I’ve been looking for pair of SK 120 in Leopard for two years!



Thanks *Nottwenty*! I searched for the Leopard Hot Chicks for many years before buying a pair that came from Europe. Not cheap but worth it. The Leopard SK 120's come up on eBay and consignment sites if you keep looking...



PatsyCline said:


> Superb combination! Hot Chicks rule!



Thanks *Patsy*!!! 



aporl said:


> Lovely HC!
> Would love to see your leggings series resume with all styles of CL.



Thanks *aporl*! Its been too hot for leggings lately but they'll come back around in the fall...



loash said:


> looked like a fun friday, great outfit and shoes!



Thanks *loash*! It was a nice Friday...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> WOW, these pics are nearly too much for me... so good that i didn't see you live wearing these... i'd have gotten a heartattack for sure!



Oh thanks so much *Mitterman*! These shoes do attract some attention...


----------



## stilly

Lots and lots of Polka Dots today...


----------



## lover99

stilly said:


> There's not much rest for my feet by day. They get the whole night off...



Impressive! On an average week, on how many days are you wearing heels?


----------



## stilly

lover99 said:


> Impressive! On an average week, on how many days are you wearing heels?



Thanks *lover99*!!!
I wear heels (mostly the CL's you see here) Monday to Friday for work and then usually a bit less on the weekends...to dinner and sometimes shopping, brunch, etc.


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Hot Chicks today...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chicks today...


Lovely Hot Chick day, I noticed on the way home from the UK the English liked me to wear them too, I can’t imagine it was just my bare legs and short dress.


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chicks today...
> View attachment 4511428
> View attachment 4511429
> View attachment 4511430
> 
> View attachment 4511431
> View attachment 4511432
> View attachment 4511433
> View attachment 4511434
> View attachment 4511435
> View attachment 4511436
> View attachment 4511437


Stunning Stilly  your Hot Chicks are Hot ..


----------



## lover99

stilly said:


> Thanks *lover99*!!!
> I wear heels (mostly the CL's you see here) Monday to Friday for work and then usually a bit less on the weekends...to dinner and sometimes shopping, brunch, etc.



Wow, so you wear your hot chicks for work? Really incredible, I'm sure this causes some serious distraction for some of your co-workers


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chicks today...
> View attachment 4511428
> View attachment 4511429
> View attachment 4511430
> View attachment 4511431
> View attachment 4511432
> View attachment 4511433
> View attachment 4511434
> View attachment 4511435
> View attachment 4511436
> View attachment 4511437



Stilly my dear - These are some of your best photo ever! Tell me dear, have you tried to do the grab heel on tiptoe yet ? I think I'm getting close to doing it. The problem is by the time my boyfriend pulls the block out from under my heel he can't get to the camera fast enough to take the photo... but don't worry - I am going to keep trying - lol.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Christina2 said:


> Stilly my dear - These are some of your best photo ever! Tell me dear, have you tried to do the grab heel on tiptoe yet ? I think I'm getting close to doing it. The problem is by the time my boyfriend pulls the block out from under my heel he can't get to the camera fast enough to take the photo... but don't worry - I am going to keep trying - lol.


Really?  Why don’t you just use a timer?


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Lovely Hot Chick day, I noticed on the way home from the UK the English liked me to wear them too, I can’t imagine it was just my bare legs and short dress.



Who doesn't like Hot Chicks, bare legs and a short dress *MsYvonne*...


----------



## stilly

sharon100 said:


> Stunning Stilly  your Hot Chicks are Hot ..



Thanks *sharon*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Stilly my dear - These are some of your best photo ever! Tell me dear, have you tried to do the grab heel on tiptoe yet ? I think I'm getting close to doing it. The problem is by the time my boyfriend pulls the block out from under my heel he can't get to the camera fast enough to take the photo... but don't worry - I am going to keep trying - lol.



Thanks *Christina*! I tried going tip toe in these Hot Chicks but they're too loose and my heel just slips out of the shoe. I'll have to try again with a tighter pair. 
Your  block trick is way beyond my abilities. Its amazing you can do that...


----------



## stilly

Clearblueskies said:


> Really?  Why don’t you just use a timer?



Even with a timer getting the timing down is tricky...


----------



## stilly

More polka dots today...pink this time with Rose Patent Pigalle Follies 120's...


----------



## jeans&heels

Love your heels Stilly! Thank ypu so much.
But it has bwwn very long since you wore them with jeans, any chance to see you in jeans soon?


----------



## HannaHeels

I would suggest adding different stance like standing on stairs, crouching, sitting etc. Just something to spice up your photos a bit.
Otherwise your photos are so pretty and hot!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> More polka dots today...pink this time with Rose Patent Pigalle Follies 120's...
> View attachment 4514321
> View attachment 4514322
> View attachment 4514323
> View attachment 4514324
> View attachment 4514325
> View attachment 4514326
> View attachment 4514327
> View attachment 4514328
> View attachment 4514330
> View attachment 4514331


Loving the pink!


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Love your heels Stilly! Thank ypu so much.
> But it has bwwn very long since you wore them with jeans, any chance to see you in jeans soon?



Thanks *jeans&heels*! Its just been so hot and humid lately that I've been wearing more dresses and skirts to keep cool. I'll be back wearing jeans soon...



HannaHeels said:


> I would suggest adding different stance like standing on stairs, crouching, sitting etc. Just something to spice up your photos a bit.
> Otherwise your photos are so pretty and hot!



Thanks for the advice *HannaHeels*!



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Loving the pink!



Thanks so much *Lav*!!!


----------



## stilly

Nude Salonu 120's for Casual Friday yesterday...


----------



## PatsyCline

You continue to amaze me with models of Louboutins I’ve never seen or heard of. 

Bravo!


----------



## aporl

Salonu is simply gorgeous!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> You continue to amaze me with models of Louboutins I’ve never seen or heard of.
> 
> Bravo!



Thanks so much *Patsy*!
I do like this style. I have a two pairs in black kid and suede as well.


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Salonu is simply gorgeous!



Thanks *aporl*!


----------



## stilly

It was back to my trusty Black Patent Hot Chicks for dinner out on Saturday night.
I love this red Reformation dress but linen is impossible to keep from wrinkling...


----------



## PatsyCline

Simply amazing!


----------



## Jamesthompson

Beautiful images Stilly with my favourite shoe. Just wish I could see how you elegantly walk in the Hot Chicks. Great skill !!


----------



## HannaHeels

We just need Christian Louboutin to release hotchicks in patent red to match your cute red dress.


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Simply amazing!



Thanks *Patsy*!!! 



Jamesthompson said:


> Beautiful images Stilly with my favourite shoe. Just wish I could see how you elegantly walk in the Hot Chicks. Great skill !!



Thanks so much *James*!!! Maybe someday I'll do a video...



HannaHeels said:


> We just need Christian Louboutin to release hotchicks in patent red to match your cute red dress.



That would be amazing *Hanna*!!!


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, Black Patent Rivierina 120's...


----------



## Nottwenty

Stilly, you are an idol to your following here. Our ideal.  Though I wear my CLs, JC Anoucks,  Casadei Blades, and LaSilla Eva’s and Gwen’s as often as I can, it is far too seldom.  Unfortunately, here in a very metropolitan and affluent city in the south, casual Friday means cheap sandals, weekends are flip flops, work days at my exec level bank HQ job are 2 inch high DSW heels and slacks. (Trash).  Loubys at work are enough to get me reported to HR

Only at a James Beard award restaurant can we dress up without being stared at. Unless at home with my very appreciated...and appreciative... husband can I enjoy looking like you do everyday. without getting considered strange...or worse. Even on high class cruises, the dress standard has declining drastically in the last 10 years.

Do you have any comments or advice?


----------



## MsYvonne

It seems very old fashioned to me that companies set such strict dress code rules, with us in the Netherlands companies who set such rules can be sued unless there is a good reason for formal company uniforms or e.g. personal protective equipment and such.
Women should have the freedom and promote wearing feminine clothes like dresses and skirts, combined with heels. Above all you should feel comfortable in what ever you wear.
A nice skirt suit can greatly compete with a mans suit and tie and why restrict the height of our heels? Performing within the expectations is about the only thing that shall count for what ever work you do.


----------



## stilly

Nottwenty said:


> Stilly, you are an idol to your following here. Our ideal.  Though I wear my CLs, JC Anoucks,  Casadei Blades, and LaSilla Eva’s and Gwen’s as often as I can, it is far too seldom.  Unfortunately, here in a very metropolitan and affluent city in the south, casual Friday means cheap sandals, weekends are flip flops, work days at my exec level bank HQ job are 2 inch high DSW heels and slacks. (Trash).  Loubys at work are enough to get me reported to HR
> 
> Only at a James Beard award restaurant can we dress up without being stared at. Unless at home with my very appreciated...and appreciative... husband can I enjoy looking like you do everyday. without getting considered strange...or worse. Even on high class cruises, the dress standard has declining drastically in the last 10 years.
> 
> Do you have any comments or advice?



Thanks so much *Nottwenty*!

Yes most women have placed comfort over style these days and I see lots flip flops and unattractive flats in my everyday life.
At work though, there is a small group of us that wear heels regularly so I have some company.

Outside work however, I wear CL's and other designer heels regardless of what everyone else is wearing.
I'm almost always overdressed but I like to wear my heels for me and enjoy them.
I'd say do your own thing and forget what the others are wearing.


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> It seems very old fashioned to me that companies set such strict dress code rules, with us in the Netherlands companies who set such rules can be sued unless there is a good reason for formal company uniforms or e.g. personal protective equipment and such.
> Women should have the freedom and promote wearing feminine clothes like dresses and skirts, combined with heels. Above all you should feel comfortable in what ever you wear.
> A nice skirt suit can greatly compete with a mans suit and tie and why restrict the height of our heels? Performing within the expectations is about the only thing that shall count for what ever work you do.



I totally agree *MsYvonne*!!!
Thankfully in the US especially at my company we have the freedom to wear what we like as long as its neat.


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday yesterday, Leopard Patent Senora 130's...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday yesterday, Leopard Patent Senora 130's...


Dear Stilly, you forget to mention that lovely short dress


----------



## aporl

I'm so in love with your strappy heel collections!!!


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday yesterday, Leopard Patent Senora 130's...
> View attachment 4523938


Wow you look amazing Stilly.  How were the Senora's to wear all day?  So high plus love their slim peep toes.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday yesterday, Leopard Patent Senora 130's...
> View attachment 4523938


These are amazing, with that dress you look awe, OMG look at that peep toes, that arch, that toned legs, OMG!!!!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Dear Stilly, you forget to mention that lovely short dress



I do like this dress* MsYvonne*...its just seems to wrinkle a lot...which you can tell from the pics...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> I'm so in love with your strappy heel collections!!!



Thanks *aprol*!
I haven't worn these much this year...but trying to wear them while the weather is still nice!


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Wow you look amazing Stilly.  How were the Senora's to wear all day?  So high plus love their slim peep toes.



Thanks *john*!
These are actually comfy for 130 heels. The peep toes give my toes a little rest and they're plenty big to wear all day without issue.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> These are amazing, with that dress you look awe, OMG look at that peep toes, that arch, that toned legs, OMG!!!!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

Nude Suede Impera 120's out to lunch yesterday...


----------



## stilly

For work today, Nuit (dark navy) Suede So Kates with a white & navy dot dress...


----------



## LillyPink

Hey Stilly, I love your thread- may I ask, how many pairs do you own at any given time?
I love your bag too


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Thanks *aprol*!
> I haven't worn these much this year...but trying to wear them while the weather is still nice!


Yes! I wish I could manage to wear them even when it's getting colder, but probably have to wear stockings and pants. So admire of you could wear heels around in chilling weather barefooted!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> For work today, Nuit (dark navy) Suede So Kates with a white & navy dot dress...
> View attachment 4526613
> View attachment 4526614
> View attachment 4526615
> View attachment 4526616
> View attachment 4526617
> View attachment 4526619
> View attachment 4526620
> View attachment 4526621
> View attachment 4526622
> View attachment 4526623


They are so classy and i love when you show off your toecleavage!


----------



## MsYvonne

Mitterman77 said:


> They are so classy and i love when you show off your toecleavage!


We girls have so much to show to you guys and love your attention


----------



## stilly

LillyPink said:


> Hey Stilly, I love your thread- may I ask, how many pairs do you own at any given time?
> I love your bag too



Thanks *LillyPink*! I've lost count on how many CL's I have at this point. I believe its over 200 pairs...some rainy day I'll do an official count. I've never sold any of my CL's and I still have the first pair of Black Patent Pigalles 120's I bought over 10 years ago.



aporl said:


> Yes! I wish I could manage to wear them even when it's getting colder, but probably have to wear stockings and pants. So admire of you could wear heels around in chilling weather barefooted!



Don't fear *aporl*...I'll still wear peep toes well into fall and early winter though pumps are my staple for all seasons...



Mitterman77 said:


> They are so classy and i love when you show off your toecleavage!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*! I love just a simple dress and pumps...



MsYvonne said:


> We girls have so much to show to you guys and love your attention



So well spoken *MsYvonne*...


----------



## stilly

Just a basic black dress and my Desert Python Pigalle 120's for work yesterday...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Just a basic black dress and my Desert Python Pigalle 120's for work yesterday...
> View attachment 4532835
> View attachment 4532836
> View attachment 4532837
> View attachment 4532838
> View attachment 4532839
> View attachment 4532840
> View attachment 4532841
> View attachment 4532842
> View attachment 4532843
> View attachment 4532844


Lovely!!
Did you wear anything special/casual during the week or weekend?


----------



## LillyPink

stilly said:


> Thanks *LillyPink*! I've lost count on how many CL's I have at this point. I believe its over 200 pairs...some rainy day I'll do an official count. I've never sold any of my CL's and I still have the first pair of Black Patent Pigalles 120's I bought over 10 years ago.


Wow! My collection is a total baby compared. I wish I had narrower feet  Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## LolasCloset

stilly said:


> Just a basic black dress and my Desert Python Pigalle 120's for work yesterday...
> View attachment 4532835
> View attachment 4532836
> View attachment 4532837
> View attachment 4532838
> View attachment 4532839
> View attachment 4532840
> View attachment 4532841
> View attachment 4532842
> View attachment 4532843
> View attachment 4532844


These piggies are still some of my favorites! They look so chic!


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Just a basic black dress and my Desert Python Pigalle 120's for work yesterday...


A basic little black dress and eye catching heels is often all you need


----------



## nikksterxx

hi stilly, your collection is amazing! i'm sure someone has asked this before, but do you resole your loubs or protect the soles in any way? do you recommend anything?

also - bought a pair of decollete 554 for my wedding but the toe box seems a bit cramped. any suggestions on how to stretch?


----------



## MsYvonne

nikksterxx said:


> hi stilly, your collection is amazing! i'm sure someone has asked this before, but do you resole your loubs or protect the soles in any way? do you recommend anything?
> 
> also - bought a pair of decollete 554 for my wedding but the toe box seems a bit cramped. any suggestions on how to stretch?


I wish you a happy marriage!
In the first place break in your Loubs, wear them as often as you can prior the wedding day  (without your fiancee seeing of course).
I am sure Stilly knows further ways to try to stretch the toebox of your lovely shoes.


----------



## stilly

LolasCloset said:


> These piggies are still some of my favorites! They look so chic!



Thanks *LolasCloset*! I still love the classic Piggies as well...


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> A basic little black dress and eye catching heels is often all you need



Thanks *MsYvonne*! I love mixing some of the more exotic CL's with basic black...


----------



## stilly

nikksterxx said:


> hi stilly, your collection is amazing! i'm sure someone has asked this before, but do you resole your loubs or protect the soles in any way? do you recommend anything?
> 
> also - bought a pair of decollete 554 for my wedding but the toe box seems a bit cramped. any suggestions on how to stretch?



Thanks *nikksterxx*!!!
Lately, I've generally worn the soles until the red wears out and the heel tips need replacing and then I send then off to a cobbler for both the red rubber soles and rubber heel tips. I've used Santana Creative (you can mail them your shoes - the turnaround is about 2 weeks) and they do a great job. 
Breaking in CL's is always a challenge and I usually wear them around the house to break them in initially. You can also bring them to a cobbler to be stretched but there is no substitute for wearing them and letting them conform to your feet.


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Lovely!!
> Did you wear anything special/casual during the week or weekend?



Thanks *aporl*!
I'm a little behind on posting but I did get to wear my Opaline Hot Chicks last week...


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday yesterday, a denim mini with my well worn White Patent So Kates...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday yesterday, a denim mini with my well worn White Patent So Kates...


Dear Stilly the denim mini shows so sexy and cute on you.
The little denim mini remind me to my school time when we had to make our own little mini and micro denim skirts


----------



## nikksterxx

MsYvonne said:


> I wish you a happy marriage!
> In the first place break in your Loubs, wear them as often as you can prior the wedding day  (without your fiancee seeing of course).
> I am sure Stilly knows further ways to try to stretch the toebox of your lovely shoes.



Thank you so much! So my fiance has already seen them, i had to show them to him as i was too excited! I'm worried about wearing them often around the house as i don't want the red to get chipped in any way.


----------



## nikksterxx

stilly said:


> Thanks *nikksterxx*!!!
> Lately, I've generally worn the soles until the red wears out and the heel tips need replacing and then I send then off to a cobbler for both the red rubber soles and rubber heel tips. I've used Santana Creative (you can mail them your shoes - the turnaround is about 2 weeks) and they do a great job.
> Breaking in CL's is always a challenge and I usually wear them around the house to break them in initially. You can also bring them to a cobbler to be stretched but there is no substitute for wearing them and letting them conform to your feet.



thanks for your reply! have you ever tried the mirror soles instead of the rubber? curious to know your thoughts!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Dear Stilly the denim mini shows so sexy and cute on you.
> The little denim mini remind me to my school time when we had to make our own little mini and micro denim skirts



Thanks *MsYvonne*! I do love mini mini!
This skirt actually came this short but I have shortened a few others.


----------



## stilly

nikksterxx said:


> thanks for your reply! have you ever tried the mirror soles instead of the rubber? curious to know your thoughts!



I'm not sure what you mean by mirror soles. Do you mean the clear sole protectors? I have tried those and they work fine for a few wearings but the red rubber soles are a much more durable option if you're going to wear them frequently.


----------



## stilly

White Patent Crosspigas today with a new Reformation dress...


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Stilly have you seen the Hot chicks in a coral red colour ? Do you know anything about these found from ebay.


----------



## nikksterxx

stilly said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by mirror soles. Do you mean the clear sole protectors? I have tried those and they work fine for a few wearings but the red rubber soles are a much more durable option if you're going to wear them frequently.


 i don't mean the clear sole protectors. There are these mirror soles called casali mirror soles. Fro some reason I can't attach a picture... i'm intrigued but not sure how they will wear.


----------



## MsYvonne

Qqitzcrystal said:


> Stilly have you seen the Hot chicks in a coral red colour ? Do you know anything about these found from ebay.


These are beauties!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Thanks *aporl*!
> I'm a little behind on posting but I did get to wear my Opaline Hot Chicks last week...
> View attachment 4534851
> View attachment 4534852
> View attachment 4534853
> View attachment 4534854
> View attachment 4534855
> View attachment 4534856
> View attachment 4534857
> View attachment 4534858
> View attachment 4534859
> View attachment 4534860


I love this colour, so gorgeous on you!!


----------



## stilly

nikksterxx said:


> i don't mean the clear sole protectors. There are these mirror soles called casali mirror soles. Fro some reason I can't attach a picture... i'm intrigued but not sure how they will wear.



I can't say I've seen those. Do they have a mirror-like finish and attach to the soles with adhesive?


----------



## stilly

Qqitzcrystal said:


> Stilly have you seen the Hot chicks in a coral red colour ? Do you know anything about these found from ebay.



I've never seen this color in the Hot Chicks. It doesn't look like they're listed any longer...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> I love this colour, so gorgeous on you!!



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## racquel

Just examining start of your thread, I MUCH prefer your knee length dresses (or slightly above). Very mini skirts are HOT (very risqué), but the 120/130 heels usually are worn with longer skirts.

"In business (or poker), you don't show your full hand. Just enough, so they keep coming back for more"

See pic of Linda Bareham (famed leg model in UK

http://www.legsonshow.com

you definitely can pull this off! You've worn seamed stockings before. LOVE the coat, can't ID the Loubs she's wearing..

EDIT: LOVE her hair as well!


----------



## nikksterxx

stilly said:


> I can't say I've seen those. Do they have a mirror-like finish and attach to the soles with adhesive?



yes exactly - ive attached a picture


----------



## racquel

Christina2 said:


> I have to agree the Pigalle Follies with the Pigalle Toe Box and So Kate heel are absolutely stunning. Oh how I wish they would come out with heels that have the Pigalle Toe Box and the Hot Chick (or even higher - wouldn't that be even closer to heaven) heel. Are you listening Mr Louboutin ? - lol



See RuggedGlam videos, she has nice tutorial comparing Hot Chick 130, So Kate 120, Pigalle Follies 120. At end, she puts her husband in the Hot Chick 130..too funny!



 Nicole Novo
Your hubby has sexy cut legs and dainty little feet! I can't believe he fits in your shoes! 

Rugged Glam
haha true..... his feet are pretty close - just a bit over a size larger than me.* it helps when I need a pair of heels broken in, i ask him to wear them while watching tv .... few of those and they're a perfect fit*. The alternative would be the good old sock trick! 

Haha..new variation of breaking in new shoes

All of her videos are information rich.. She travels the world (been on all 7 continents incl Antarctica), she's also an outdoors girl (dual purpose -- glam & rugged). She wears SZ 41 in So Kate, kinda close to you Stilly?


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> Just examining start of your thread, I MUCH prefer your knee length dresses (or slightly above). Very mini skirts are HOT (very risqué), but the 120/130 heels usually are worn with longer skirts.
> 
> "In business (or poker), you don't show your full hand. Just enough, so they keep coming back for more"
> 
> See pic of Linda Bareham (famed leg model in UK
> 
> http://www.legsonshow.com
> 
> you definitely can pull this off! You've worn seamed stockings before. LOVE the coat, can't ID the Loubs she's wearing..
> 
> EDIT: LOVE her hair as well!



I do like the mid length skirts as well *racq* but I've gone mostly a bit shorter in recent years.
I love the back seamed stocking for the cooler weather. I'll get mine out in a few months...



nikksterxx said:


> yes exactly - ive attached a picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4539037



Yes I've tried those *nikksterxx*. They're fine for light use though a bit slippery. The red rubber soles are more durable and provide some traction.



racquel said:


> See RuggedGlam videos, she has nice tutorial comparing Hot Chick 130, So Kate 120, Pigalle Follies 120. At end, she puts her husband in the Hot Chick 130..too funny!
> 
> 
> 
> Nicole Novo
> Your hubby has sexy cut legs and dainty little feet! I can't believe he fits in your shoes!
> 
> Rugged Glam
> haha true..... his feet are pretty close - just a bit over a size larger than me.* it helps when I need a pair of heels broken in, i ask him to wear them while watching tv .... few of those and they're a perfect fit*. The alternative would be the good old sock trick!
> 
> Haha..new variation of breaking in new shoes
> 
> All of her videos are information rich.. She travels the world (been on all 7 continents incl Antarctica), she's also an outdoors girl (dual purpose -- glam & rugged). She wears SZ 41 in So Kate, kinda close to you Stilly?




I do like those videos...
I'm a 40-41 in So Kates...


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday this week...a casual black dress, denim jacket and Natural Python Pigalle 120's...


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> I do like the mid length skirts as well *racq* but I've gone mostly a bit shorter in recent years.
> I love the back seamed stocking for the cooler weather. I'll get mine out in a few months...



Yes, I've noticed your trend towards shorter skirts, occasionally going back to mid-length skirts (still mini..above the knee).

See pic, another one of Linda Bareham. Mini skirts (like the ones you wear), seamed stockings (where you've ventured). Worn with Louboutin platforms..can you ID them? I LOVE her daring attitude,  stocking top just peeking out, just imagine when she sits and crosses her legs. This is my preferred daytime style -- jacket, straight skirt (varying hemlines), 120/130 heels. Business professional with sexy flair

You should definitely try her look!

You and Linda are gifted with gorgeous legs. i know the feeling, I'm in this category. Can't help not to show them off!

I've included some of your minis with seamed stockings. OMG, you are so brave/daring!!


----------



## stilly

Black & White Python Degrade So Kates to dinner last night...


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> Yes, I've noticed your trend towards shorter skirts, occasionally going back to mid-length skirts (still mini..above the knee).
> 
> See pic, another one of Linda Bareham. Mini skirts (like the ones you wear), seamed stockings (where you've ventured). Worn with Louboutin platforms..can you ID them? I LOVE her daring attitude,  stocking top just peeking out, just imagine when she sits and crosses her legs. This is my preferred daytime style -- jacket, straight skirt, 120/130 heels. Business professional with sexy flair
> 
> You should definitely try her look!
> 
> You and Linda are gifted with gorgeous legs. i know the feeling, I'm in this category



I do love that pic of her *racq* with the mini, white blazer and seamed stockings. Gorgeous!


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> I do love that pic of her *racq* with the mini, white blazer and seamed stockings. Gorgeous!


Stilly, but you are our powergirl


----------



## loubies.fishnets

stilly said:


> Black & White Python Degrade So Kates to dinner last night...
> View attachment 4541279
> View attachment 4541280
> View attachment 4541281
> View attachment 4541282
> View attachment 4541283
> View attachment 4541284
> View attachment 4541285
> View attachment 4541286
> View attachment 4541287
> View attachment 4541288


----------



## loubies.fishnets

Can I marry you? I am serious..you are my dream


----------



## Mitterman77

MsYvonne said:


> We girls have so much to show to you guys and love your attention


I'like girls that know that!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Thanks *aporl*!
> I'm a little behind on posting but I did get to wear my Opaline Hot Chicks last week...
> View attachment 4534851
> View attachment 4534852
> View attachment 4534853
> View attachment 4534854
> View attachment 4534855
> View attachment 4534856
> View attachment 4534857
> View attachment 4534858
> View attachment 4534859
> View attachment 4534860


OMG, i know here is all about Loubs, but pls have a look on those calvs, wow, i mean, i know that wearing 130 heels is sexy, but look at those toned muscles, expecially on the "heels grab" one, sorry ... but too me this is such another big tease too, lol!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday yesterday, a denim mini with my well worn White Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 4534874
> View attachment 4534875
> View attachment 4534876
> View attachment 4534877
> View attachment 4534878
> View attachment 4534879
> View attachment 4534880
> View attachment 4534874
> View attachment 4534875
> View attachment 4534876
> View attachment 4534877
> View attachment 4534878
> View attachment 4534879
> View attachment 4534880
> View attachment 4534881
> View attachment 4534882
> View attachment 4534883


Can't get enaugh pics of you in a mini ....


----------



## rcrmcweb

stilly said:


> Black & White Python Degrade So Kates to dinner last night...
> View attachment 4541279
> View attachment 4541280
> View attachment 4541281
> View attachment 4541282
> View attachment 4541283
> View attachment 4541284
> View attachment 4541285
> View attachment 4541286
> View attachment 4541287
> View attachment 4541288


Are these real python or patent print?


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Stilly, but you are our powergirl



Awww...thanks *MsYvonne*....


----------



## stilly

loubies.fishnets said:


> Can I marry you? I am serious..you are my dream



Oh that's such a sweet offer...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> OMG, i know here is all about Loubs, but pls have a look on those calvs, wow, i mean, i know that wearing 130 heels is sexy, but look at those toned muscles, expecially on the "heels grab" one, sorry ... but too me this is such another big tease too, lol!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*! I try...


----------



## stilly

I finally found a pair of Black Suede Unbout 120's  after years of searching. I love this style...


----------



## stilly

rcrmcweb said:


> Are these real python or patent print?



No these aren't real python in the back just a printed effect. For the degrade effect they're all patent.


----------



## loubies.fishnets

Stilly you are exactly the woman i am dreaming of

All day in Louboutins


----------



## MBB Fan

stilly said:


> I finally found a pair of Black Suede Unbout 120's  after years of searching. I love this style...



Your are always looking great in Unbouts!
May I ask again for a picture taken from behind?


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Your are always looking great in Unbouts!
> May I ask again for a picture taken from behind?



Thanks *MBB*!
Here are some back shots...


----------



## stilly

Nude Patent Pigalle 120's out for drinks last night...


----------



## yoshikitty

Hi stilly,
I wonder if you use any insoles? If yes, which one is your favourite?
How do you prevent heel slippage?


----------



## MBB Fan

stilly said:


> Here are some back shots...



Thanks. You are so sweet!


----------



## Phiona88

stilly said:


> Nude Patent Pigalle 120's out for drinks last night...
> View attachment 4545779
> View attachment 4545780
> View attachment 4545781
> View attachment 4545782
> View attachment 4545783
> View attachment 4545784
> View attachment 4545785
> View attachment 4545786
> View attachment 4545787
> View attachment 4545788



Gosh, these are so high, but look absolutely amazing!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Thanks *MBB*!
> Here are some back shots...
> View attachment 4545760
> View attachment 4545761


Love it!!!
Would love to see more of your casual outfit with pants/leggings(if possible) as well...


----------



## stilly

yoshikitty said:


> Hi stilly,
> I wonder if you use any insoles? If yes, which one is your favourite?
> How do you prevent heel slippage?



No I generally don't wear any insoles in my CL's.
Though I do agree that the padding is a bit lacking...


----------



## stilly

Phiona88 said:


> Gosh, these are so high, but look absolutely amazing!



Thanks so much Phinoa!!! These are the standard 120mm heel.


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Love it!!!
> Would love to see more of your casual outfit with pants/leggings(if possible) as well...



Thanks *aporl*! I'll be wearing more pants/leggings/jeans as the weather gets cooler in the coming weeks. I've got some great new pairs I can't wait to wear!


----------



## stilly

From the weekend, I gave my new White Calf Zarli So Kates a test run. They're a bit tight until I break them in. These came all the way from Portugal but I couldn't resist the sale price.


----------



## stilly

For those that love pants, I did wear jeans over the weekend but the pics didn't come out very well. I'll have to try again...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> For those that love pants, I did wear jeans over the weekend but the pics didn't come out very well. I'll have to try again...


The Hot Chicks compensate it all


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> For those that love pants, I did wear jeans over the weekend but the pics didn't come out very well. I'll have to try again...
> View attachment 4547988
> View attachment 4547989
> View attachment 4547990
> View attachment 4547991


Looks chic!! Would love to see more of it soon!


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

stilly said:


> From the weekend, I gave my new White Calf Zarli So Kates a test run. They're a bit tight until I break them in. These came all the way from Portugal but I couldn't resist the sale price.



Were these an Ebay find or was it from a website I wonder if another pair is still available. Do you have a link to the website please?
Thanks


----------



## marceli

Stilly you are a truly bargain hunter  The pattern from  So Kates is very interesting, on the website is described as iguana or another lizard. The outfit with hot chick as always 10/10 even we see only a half


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> I finally found a pair of Black Suede Unbout 120's  after years of searching. I love this style...
> View attachment 4543021
> View attachment 4543022
> View attachment 4543023
> View attachment 4543025
> View attachment 4543026
> View attachment 4543027
> View attachment 4543028
> View attachment 4543030
> View attachment 4543031
> View attachment 4543032


Stilly it's so great you find them, they are sexy as hell on you!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> For those that love pants, I did wear jeans over the weekend but the pics didn't come out very well. I'll have to try again...
> View attachment 4547988
> View attachment 4547989
> View attachment 4547990
> View attachment 4547991


You look awe in your skinnies!


----------



## jeans&heels

Thanks! Love the look. So good to see you wearing jeans again


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> The Hot Chicks compensate it all



Oh thanks *MsYvonne*! They do add a little extra to any outfit...



Qqitzcrystal said:


> Were these an Ebay find or was it from a website I wonder if another pair is still available. Do you have a link to the website please?
> Thanks



No I got them thru Farfetch.com new but on sale. The currency rate is favorable so it was a great price vs. the US sellers...



aporl said:


> Looks chic!! Would love to see more of it soon!



Thanks *aporl*! More to come...



marceli said:


> Stilly you are a truly bargain hunter  The pattern from  So Kates is very interesting, on the website is described as iguana or another lizard. The outfit with hot chick as always 10/10 even we see only a half



Thanks *marceli*! I like that these White So Kates are semi-glossy so I think they'll stay cleaner than my white kid So Kates.



Mitterman77 said:


> Stilly it's so great you find them, they are sexy as hell on you!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!



jeans&heels said:


> Thanks! Love the look. So good to see you wearing jeans again



Thanks *jeans&heels*! I'm hoping for some cooler weather so I can wear jeans more often. Its still summery so far...


----------



## stilly

Out last night in Liege Cork Embossed So Kates...


----------



## PatsyCline

Simply divine!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Out last night in Liege Cork Embossed So Kates...
> View attachment 4552210
> View attachment 4552212
> View attachment 4552213
> View attachment 4552214
> View attachment 4552216
> View attachment 4552217
> View attachment 4552218
> View attachment 4552219
> View attachment 4552220
> View attachment 4552221


Beautiful! Would love to see your weekend outfit as well!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Simply divine!



Thanks *Patsy*!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Beautiful! Would love to see your weekend outfit as well!



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Hot Chicks out to dinner last night...


----------



## PatsyCline

I hope your dinner partner wasn't too distracted!


----------



## MsYvonne

PatsyCline said:


> I hope your dinner partner wasn't too distracted!


Isn't that what we are are after for at least a bit?


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chicks out to dinner last night...
> View attachment 4553001
> View attachment 4553002
> View attachment 4553003
> View attachment 4553004
> View attachment 4553007
> View attachment 4553009
> View attachment 4553016
> View attachment 4553018
> View attachment 4553019
> View attachment 4553020


Hopefully for you dinner partner you wore them also after the dinner, lol!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> I hope your dinner partner wasn't too distracted!



No my boyfriend managed to get thru dinner...but he does love these heels!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Hopefully for you dinner partner you wore them also after the dinner, lol!





Mitterman77 said:


> Hopefully for you dinner partner you wore them also after the dinner, lol!



I did wear them for a little shopping after dinner but by the time we got home my feet needed a little rest...


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Iriza 120's today with a new Kate Spade dress...


----------



## aporl

Great to see Iriza for quite a while!!! And it's the perfect match with the dress.
I really love the Iriza and I've been dreaming to get a pair (100mm) as it could be quite flexible with both dress and leggings.
Would love to see you wearing Iriza even more!


----------



## MsYvonne

aporl said:


> Great to see Iriza for quite a while!!! And it's the perfect match with the dress.
> I really love the Iriza and I've been dreaming to get a pair (100mm) as it could be quite flexible with both dress and leggings.
> Would love to see you wearing Iriza even more!


Ohhhh no leggings please.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Black Patent Iriza 120's today with a new Kate Spade dress...
> View attachment 4554934
> View attachment 4554935
> View attachment 4554936
> View attachment 4554937
> View attachment 4554938
> View attachment 4554939
> View attachment 4554940
> View attachment 4554941
> View attachment 4554942
> View attachment 4554943


Wow, this is such a classy Outfit, love the combination!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Great to see Iriza for quite a while!!! And it's the perfect match with the dress.
> I really love the Iriza and I've been dreaming to get a pair (100mm) as it could be quite flexible with both dress and leggings.
> Would love to see you wearing Iriza even more!



Thanks *aprol*! They really are a beautiful heel. I'll wear them again soon...



MsYvonne said:


> Ohhhh no leggings please.



Oh leggings aren't so bad *MsYvonne*...great for colder weather...



Mitterman77 said:


> Wow, this is such a classy Outfit, love the combination!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

Tchicaboum Spiked Leopard 120's with a white mini dress yesterday.
I've been wearing out these white dresses before the colder weather comes..


----------



## CLPatentlover

I have 3 pairs of Piggies too! and 1 pair of simple pumps


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> Black Patent Iriza 120's today with a new Kate Spade dress...
> View attachment 4554934
> View attachment 4554935
> View attachment 4554936
> View attachment 4554937
> View attachment 4554938
> View attachment 4554939
> View attachment 4554940
> View attachment 4554941
> View attachment 4554942
> View attachment 4554943



Big fan of Ginger Zee (ABC Good Morning America weather girl), she rocks 5" heels (incl Pigalle 120) with various outfits (incl mini-dresses):


----------



## stilly

CLPatentlover said:


> I have 3 pairs of Piggies too! and 1 pair of simple pumps



I still love my Piggies as well *CLPatentlover*! Enjoy them!


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> Big fan of Ginger Zee (ABC Good Morning America weather girl), she rocks 5" heels (incl Pigalle 120) with various outfits (incl mini-dresses):




She looks amazing in the mini dress and heels* racq*!
I'll have to catch her show...


----------



## stilly

From last night, Black Kid Allenissima 130's...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From last night, Black Kid Allenissima 130's...
> View attachment 4558973
> View attachment 4558975
> View attachment 4558976
> View attachment 4558977
> View attachment 4558978
> View attachment 4558979
> View attachment 4558980
> View attachment 4558981
> View attachment 4558982
> View attachment 4558983


This is art!


----------



## annamoon

stilly said:


> From last night, Black Kid Allenissima 130's...
> View attachment 4558973
> View attachment 4558975
> View attachment 4558976
> View attachment 4558977
> View attachment 4558978
> View attachment 4558979
> View attachment 4558980
> View attachment 4558981
> View attachment 4558982
> View attachment 4558983


They look fab Stilly you make them look so classy.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Tchicaboum Spiked Leopard 120's with a white mini dress yesterday.
> I've been wearing out these white dresses before the colder weather comes..
> View attachment 4558525
> View attachment 4558526
> View attachment 4558527
> View attachment 4558528
> View attachment 4558529
> View attachment 4558530
> View attachment 4558531
> View attachment 4558532
> View attachment 4558533
> View attachment 4558534


That was hot!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> This is art!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! 



annamoon said:


> They look fab Stilly you make them look so classy.



Thanks so much *annamoon*!!!



aporl said:


> That was hot!!



Thanks *aprol*!!!


----------



## stilly

Another white dress with my Black & White So Kates...


----------



## PatsyCline

Love the outfit!


----------



## mIella

I just binged on this thread after not checking for a while, like some new Netflix show. How many pairs of Hot Chicks do you have? Stilly I’m always impressed to see you rocking those 130s especially with the heel grab pose you do!

I was also wondering if you have that style of sequined So Kate that can switch between shiny and matte, as I just saw it mentioned in a YouTube video.

Your dress collection is also something I silently admire and getting inspirations from


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Another white dress with my Black & White So Kates...
> View attachment 4562324
> View attachment 4562325
> View attachment 4562326
> View attachment 4562327
> View attachment 4562328
> View attachment 4562330
> View attachment 4562331
> View attachment 4562332
> View attachment 4562334
> View attachment 4562335


Love the pose, and the purse is the ice on the cake!!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Love the outfit!



Thanks *Patsy*!!!


----------



## stilly

mIella said:


> I just binged on this thread after not checking for a while, like some new Netflix show. How many pairs of Hot Chicks do you have? Stilly I’m always impressed to see you rocking those 130s especially with the heel grab pose you do!
> 
> I was also wondering if you have that style of sequined So Kate that can switch between shiny and matte, as I just saw it mentioned in a YouTube video.
> 
> Your dress collection is also something I silently admire and getting inspirations from



Oh thanks so much *mlella*!
I have 6 pairs of Hot Chicks in various colors but the Black Patents get the most work.
I do love little dresses...the perfect complement to my CL's...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Love the pose, and the purse is the ice on the cake!!



Thanks *aporl*! That's actually a new Black Patent So Kate Clutch I purchased preowned recently.
I'm not as good at showcasing the purse as the heels...


----------



## stilly

I took my Black Patent Love Me 120's out of hiberation for a dinner out.
I love the little bows on these...


----------



## stilly

I had to wear my new red Reformation Dress out last night...with my Black & Red Hot Chicks of course...


----------



## PatsyCline

Love the whole outfit!


----------



## PatsyCline

Chanel Lover 2929 said:


> They look beautiful but every woman I know who has and has worn them says they are crippling to walk in. He actually called them Bed Heels. As in you only wear them whilst lounging around. Lol.


I wouldn't go that far. They are hard to walk in, but like most anything, practice makes perfect. If you put in the time, you can get used to walking in them. 

I wouldn't recommend them for a long walk uphill, though.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> I took my Black Patent Love Me 120's out of hiberation for a dinner out.
> I love the little bows on these...
> View attachment 4564313
> View attachment 4564314
> View attachment 4564315
> View attachment 4564316
> View attachment 4564317
> View attachment 4564318
> View attachment 4564319
> View attachment 4564320
> View attachment 4564321
> View attachment 4564322


I'm with you! Cute and sexy!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> I had to wear my new red Reformation Dress out last night...with my Black & Red Hot Chicks of course...
> View attachment 4564330
> View attachment 4564331
> View attachment 4564332
> View attachment 4564333
> View attachment 4564334
> View attachment 4564335
> View attachment 4564336
> View attachment 4564337
> View attachment 4564338
> View attachment 4564339


Every mens dream.... and every highheels addicted womens dream to be able to wear them outside off the bedroom! So you're a goddess!


----------



## PatsyCline

Chanel Lover 2929 said:


> I bet. But I have to admit, they look incredible. What did you think of the "So Kate" Is there a particular pair you like the most?


My favourite pair are these...


----------



## stilly

Chanel Lover 2929 said:


> They look beautiful but every woman I know who has and has worn them says they are crippling to walk in. He actually called them Bed Heels. As in you only wear them whilst lounging around. Lol.



I think "crippling" is a bit of an overstatement but they are certainly a challenge to wear. With practice though, its manageable. They're definitely not a comfortable shoe...


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> My favourite pair are these...



I like that color *Patsy*!  I have the Black Degrade Leopards which I rarely get to wear though...I really need to wear them more!


----------



## PatsyCline

Chanel Lover 2929 said:


> They look great. What outfit have you paired them with in the past? So interestingly, they look like Cheetah Print not Leopard which is interesting.


I’ve worn them with a plain white dress, and an animal print.


----------



## stilly

Mimosa Piggy 120's...


----------



## PatsyCline

Love the outfit!


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> Mimosa Piggy 120's...
> View attachment 4566901
> View attachment 4566902
> View attachment 4566904
> View attachment 4566905
> View attachment 4566906
> View attachment 4566909
> View attachment 4566910
> View attachment 4566913
> View attachment 4566914
> View attachment 4566915


The whole outfit looks spectacular !


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Thanks *aporl*! That's actually a new Black Patent So Kate Clutch I purchased preowned recently.
> I'm not as good at showcasing the purse as the heels...


No wonder it fits perfectly! You can try some other time
I love the toe box of Love Me, don’t let them hibernate anymore!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Love the outfit!



Thanks *Patsy*! I just love yellow!


----------



## stilly

sharon100 said:


> The whole outfit looks spectacular !



Thanks so much *sharon*!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> No wonder it fits perfectly! You can try some other time
> I love the toe box of Love Me, don’t let them hibernate anymore!



Thanks *aporl*! I'll have to try again with the So Kate clutch.
I'll have to get out my Nude Love Me's for fall.


----------



## stilly

*Traveling in CL's - Part 1*
I had to fly out for a quick work trip last week and I wore my most comfortable Black Patent Pigalle 120's on the way out with a little ribbed black dress and plaid jacket


----------



## stilly

*Traveling in CL's - Part 2*
Then traveling home on Casual Friday, Black Patent So Kate's with a plaid blazer and skinny jeans. A actually saw a woman in the airport in a similar outfit with Black Patent Anouks and another woman running to catch her flight in low heeled CL booties. Its good to see a few like minded high heeled travelers out and about...


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Thanks *Patsy*! I just love yellow!


Me too! Last time I wore my Titi Hot Chicks, I picked a nice yellow dress. DH called me Big Bird.


----------



## MBB Fan

Lovely pictures!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> *Traveling in CL's - Part 2*
> Then traveling home on Casual Friday, Black Patent So Kate's with a plaid blazer and skinny jeans. A actually saw a woman in the airport in a similar outfit with Black Patent Anouks and another woman running to catch her flight in low heeled CL booties. Its good to see a few like minded high heeled travelers out and about...
> View attachment 4569831
> View attachment 4569832
> View attachment 4569834
> View attachment 4569835
> View attachment 4569837
> View attachment 4569838
> View attachment 4569839
> View attachment 4569840
> View attachment 4569841
> View attachment 4569842


Classic, love it!!!


----------



## albatros

[QUOTE = "Stilly, post: 33395882, membro: 145982"] *Viaggiare in CL - Parte 1*
Ho dovuto partire per un breve viaggio di lavoro la scorsa settimana e ho indossato i miei più comodi Pigalle 120 in vernice nera in uscita con un abitino nero a costine e una giacca a quadri :sorriso, sorridere:
[ATTACH = full] 4569782 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4569783 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4569784 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4569785 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4569786 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4569787 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4569788 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4569789 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4569790 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4569791 [/ ATTACH] [/CITAZIONE]
wow super!


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> *Traveling in CL's - Part 1*
> I had to fly out for a quick work trip last week and I wore my most comfortable Black Patent Pigalle 120's on the way out with a little ribbed black dress and plaid jacket


Stilly, that is a lovely outfit to see and to be seen with, I bet you got noticed by a few


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> *Traveling in CL's - Part 2*
> Then traveling home on Casual Friday, Black Patent So Kate's with a plaid blazer and skinny jeans. A actually saw a woman in the airport in a similar outfit with Black Patent Anouks and another woman running to catch her flight in low heeled CL booties. Its good to see a few like minded high heeled travelers out and about...
> View attachment 4569831
> View attachment 4569832
> View attachment 4569834
> View attachment 4569835
> View attachment 4569837
> View attachment 4569838
> View attachment 4569839
> View attachment 4569840
> View attachment 4569841
> View attachment 4569842



Gorgeous outfit


----------



## MissyGloria

jeans&heels said:


> Gorgeous outfit


I agree, Black Patented So Kate goes so well with everything.


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> *Traveling in CL's - Part 1*
> I had to fly out for a quick work trip last week and I wore my most comfortable Black Patent Pigalle 120's on the way out with a little ribbed black dress and plaid jacket
> View attachment 4569782
> View attachment 4569783
> View attachment 4569784
> View attachment 4569785
> View attachment 4569786
> View attachment 4569787
> View attachment 4569788
> View attachment 4569789
> View attachment 4569790
> View attachment 4569791


Stilly I'm loving the pigalle's and the sexy toe cleavage  , your feet look wonderful in short pointy pumps  So So sexy and smart !


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Lovely pictures!



Thanks *MBB*!!!



albatros said:


> [QUOTE = "Stilly, post: 33395882, membro: 145982"] *Viaggiare in CL - Parte 1*
> Ho dovuto partire per un breve viaggio di lavoro la scorsa settimana e ho indossato i miei più comodi Pigalle 120 in vernice nera in uscita con un abitino nero a costine e una giacca a quadri :sorriso, sorridere:
> [ATTACH = full] 4569782 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4569783 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4569784 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4569785 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4569786 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4569787 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4569788 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4569789 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4569790 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4569791 [/ ATTACH] [/CITAZIONE]
> wow super!



Thanks *albatros*!!!



MsYvonne said:


> Stilly, that is a lovely outfit to see and to be seen with, I bet you got noticed by a few



Thanks so much *MsYvonne*! I did get a few nice glances...



jeans&heels said:


> Gorgeous outfit



Thanks *jeans&heels*! I do love getting back to wearing jeans with my CL's!!!



MissyGloria said:


> I agree, Black Patented So Kate goes so well with everything.



Thanks *MissyGloria*!!!



sharon100 said:


> Stilly I'm loving the pigalle's and the sexy toe cleavage  , your feet look wonderful in short pointy pumps  So So sexy and smart !



Thanks so much *sharon*!!! I still love the classic Pigalles with the almond toe!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Classic, love it!!!



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Me too! Last time I wore my Titi Hot Chicks, I picked a nice yellow dress. DH called me Big Bird.



That's so cute *Patsy*! I love Big Bird!


----------



## stilly

Standard work fare today with a Houndstooth dress and Black Kid Iriza 120's..


----------



## Nottwenty

stilly said:


> Standard work fare today with a Houndstooth dress and Black Kid Iriza 120's..
> View attachment 4572286
> View attachment 4572287
> View attachment 4572289
> View attachment 4572290
> View attachment 4572291
> View attachment 4572293
> View attachment 4572294
> View attachment 4572295
> View attachment 4572296
> View attachment 4572297



Those Iriza 120 look superb on you.  Beautiful style, second only to SK.  I’ve been looking for a pair of 120 black patent Iriza, but they may be discontinued. Only 100mm are available.  Seems like many designers are going ugly early.  Hopefully CL SK, HC, and Piggies,  the JC Anouk, Casadei Blade, and  LeSilla Eva will weather the storm.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Thanks *jeans&heels*! I do love getting back to wearing jeans with my CL's!!!



There is nothing prettier


----------



## stilly

Nottwenty said:


> Those Iriza 120 look superb on you.  Beautiful style, second only to SK.  I’ve been looking for a pair of 120 black patent Iriza, but they may be discontinued. Only 100mm are available.  Seems like many designers are going ugly early.  Hopefully CL SK, HC, and Piggies,  the JC Anouk, Casadei Blade, and  LeSilla Eva will weather the storm.



Thanks *Nottwenty*! Yes they don't sell the Iriza 120's any longer but you might be able to find a pair through eBay or the consignment sights if you keep on the lookout. I bought this pair gently used off eBay. You'll be fine with those other gorgeous shoes the interim.


----------



## aporl

Houndstooth dress so classy, and Iriza is one of my favourite of all time!
And stilly what do you think of SK and Iriza, do you have preference between two?


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Houndstooth dress so classy, and Iriza is one of my favourite of all time!
> And stilly what do you think of SK and Iriza, do you have preference between two?



Thanks *aprol*! I like them both but I think the Irizas are a bit unique and little more sexy with the cut-out instep.


----------



## stilly

Casual Friday in jeans and CL's...


----------



## aporl

I'm so in love with this Follies Lace, and never imagined it could be a perfect fit for your outfit, you always surprised us!
Can't wait for the next casual outfit with other pair spicing up!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Casual Friday in jeans and CL's...
> View attachment 4574916
> View attachment 4574917
> View attachment 4574918
> View attachment 4574919
> View attachment 4574920
> View attachment 4574921
> View attachment 4574922
> View attachment 4574923
> View attachment 4574924
> View attachment 4574925



Beautiful  You are stunning in jeans and CLs


----------



## yoshikitty

Wow! This pair is very very sexy!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> I'm so in love with this Follies Lace, and never imagined it could be a perfect fit for your outfit, you always surprised us!
> Can't wait for the next casual outfit with other pair spicing up!



Thanks *aporl*! I was originally just going wear my pair of Black Kid SK's but this pair seemed lonely. I like mixing in the special occasion pairs with a more casual outfit.



jeans&heels said:


> Beautiful  You are stunning in jeans and CLs



Thanks *jeans&heels*! 



yoshikitty said:


> Wow! This pair is very very sexy!



Thanks so much *yoshikitty*!!!


----------



## stilly

Epi D'or (yellow) Patent Iriza 120's from the weekend...


----------



## mIella

Perfect colour for fall, love it! Seems like leaves haven't changed colours over there yet.


----------



## mIella

Do you have many CL boots or booties stilly? Searching the thread I think I saw some So Kate booties and I think this year I'll finally get a pair of CL boots for winter, so any recommendations would be appreciated!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Mimosa Piggy 120's...
> View attachment 4566901
> View attachment 4566902
> View attachment 4566904
> View attachment 4566905
> View attachment 4566906
> View attachment 4566909
> View attachment 4566910
> View attachment 4566913
> View attachment 4566914
> View attachment 4566915


Can't never get enaugh of your sexy toecleavage, also if i love the whole package, lol!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Standard work fare today with a Houndstooth dress and Black Kid Iriza 120's..
> View attachment 4572286
> View attachment 4572287
> View attachment 4572289
> View attachment 4572290
> View attachment 4572291
> View attachment 4572293
> View attachment 4572294
> View attachment 4572295
> View attachment 4572296
> View attachment 4572297


If thats your standart, your co-workers are soooo lucky!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Casual Friday in jeans and CL's...
> View attachment 4574916
> View attachment 4574917
> View attachment 4574918
> View attachment 4574919
> View attachment 4574920
> View attachment 4574921
> View attachment 4574922
> View attachment 4574923
> View attachment 4574924
> View attachment 4574925


Such a relaxed sexy style, love it!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Thanks *aporl*! I was originally just going wear my pair of Black Kid SK's but this pair seemed lonely. I like mixing in the special occasion pairs with a more casual outfit.


I know you must be so in love with your SK collections, but it would be so nice to see other pairs showing up!
Epidor Iriza is one of my favourite style as well, love it!!!


----------



## MBB Fan

Great colour. Lovely pics.


----------



## stilly

mIella said:


> Perfect colour for fall, love it! Seems like leaves haven't changed colours over there yet.



Thanks so much *mlella*! This pair would match the fall leaves beautifully...



mIella said:


> Do you have many CL boots or booties stilly? Searching the thread I think I saw some So Kate booties and I think this year I'll finally get a pair of CL boots for winter, so any recommendations would be appreciated!



I have few pairs of CL boots and booties *mlella*. I have a few pairs of So Kate 120 Booties (Black Kid, Black Suede, White Kid & Yellow Suede) and few pairs of knee high boots including the Tournoi, Pretty Womans and Pigalli. I love the So Kate booties which are great with both jeans and dresses. I'll wear them soon as the weather gets colder. If you go back to my thread from early this year you can see some pics. I'll post new pics in the coming months...



Mitterman77 said:


> Can't never get enaugh of your sexy toecleavage, also if i love the whole package, lol!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> If thats your standart, your co-workers are soooo lucky!



Thanks *Mitterman*! Some of the woman in my office wear nice heels as well so I'm not alone...



aporl said:


> I know you must be so in love with your SK collections, but it would be so nice to see other pairs showing up!
> Epidor Iriza is one of my favourite style as well, love it!!!



I do wear SK's a lot but I'm trying to mix in more of the other styles in my collection...



MBB Fan said:


> Great colour. Lovely pics.



Thanks *MBB*!!!


----------



## stilly

White SK's for a semi casual look today...


----------



## stilly

mIella said:


> Do you have many CL boots or booties stilly? Searching the thread I think I saw some So Kate booties and I think this year I'll finally get a pair of CL boots for winter, so any recommendations would be appreciated!



Here's some pics of my Black Python So Kate Booties from last winter year...


----------



## vanjat

stilly said:


> Thanks *Mitterman*! Some of the woman in my office wear nice heels as well so I'm not alone...



If only I knew where that is so I could meet my future wife . Wanna help me stilly?


----------



## mIella

stilly said:


> Here's some pics of my Black Python So Kate Booties from last winter year...
> View attachment 4578342
> View attachment 4578343
> View attachment 4578344
> View attachment 4578345



OMG those are HOT!! Thanks for showing them off *stilly*


----------



## borse2008

So what's the count of pairs in the collection


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Here's some pics of my Black Python So Kate Booties from last winter year...
> View attachment 4578342
> View attachment 4578343
> View attachment 4578344
> View attachment 4578345


It's chic! But I'm quite curious how you manage to be barefooted? Looks like it was quite chilly


----------



## mIella

aporl said:


> It's chic! But I'm quite curious how you manage to be barefooted? Looks like it was quite chilly


Stilly very rarely wears tights but she survives the winter just the same. I can’t do without tights myself though!


----------



## stilly

vanjat said:


> If only I knew where that is so I could meet my future wife . Wanna help me stilly?



Oh I don't fancy myself as much of a matchmaker *vanjat*...



mIella said:


> OMG those are HOT!! Thanks for showing them off *stilly*



Thanks *mlella*! I forgot I even had this pair until I saw the pics in my picture archives...



aporl said:


> It's chic! But I'm quite curious how you manage to be barefooted? Looks like it was quite chilly



Thanks *aporl*! 
It is getting colder, but I still prefer the look of bare legs despite my imperfections. I'll even go barefooted in the winter months...



mIella said:


> Stilly very rarely wears tights but she survives the winter just the same. I can’t do without tights myself though!



You know me so well *mlella*! Its usually too warm for me to wear tights or pantyhose most of the year. You'll see me wear some as winter approaches...


----------



## stilly

From the past week, Black Python Unbout 120's...


----------



## stilly

Leopard Hot Chicks out to dinner last night. Autumn has finally arrived here...


----------



## PatsyCline

Simply marvellous!


----------



## MBB Fan

stilly said:


> From the past week, Black Python Unbout 120's...



Unbouts and you. Best combination ever.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From the past week, Black Python Unbout 120's...
> View attachment 4581395
> View attachment 4581396
> View attachment 4581397
> View attachment 4581398
> View attachment 4581399
> View attachment 4581400
> View attachment 4581401
> View attachment 4581402
> View attachment 4581403
> View attachment 4581404


Lovely heels and lovely pose!
And did you wear casual outfit last week as well?


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> From the past week, Black Python Unbout 120's...


So sexy an wild 


stilly said:


> Leopard Hot Chicks out to dinner last night. Autumn has finally arrived here...


And plain sexy


----------



## mIella

stilly said:


> Thanks *mlella*! I forgot I even had this pair until I saw the pics in my picture archives...


I wonder how many forgotten pairs of CLs there are! Oh to be a fly in your shoe closet


----------



## allar

stilly said:


> Leopard Hot Chicks out to dinner last night. Autumn has finally arrived here...
> View attachment 4581441
> View attachment 4581442
> View attachment 4581443
> View attachment 4581447
> View attachment 4581448
> View attachment 4581449
> View attachment 4581458
> View attachment 4581459
> View attachment 4581460
> View attachment 4581461


These are a great fit and impressive that you can wear them out.


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Simply marvellous!



Thanks *Patsy*!!!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Unbouts and you. Best combination ever.



Thanks* MBB*! I do love the UnBouts...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Lovely heels and lovely pose!
> And did you wear casual outfit last week as well?



Thanks *aporl*!
My casual outfit from last week was a bit of a miss but I'll show you new CL's I wore.
New to me Black Kid Gortika 120's...


----------



## stilly

mIella said:


> I wonder how many forgotten pairs of CLs there are! Oh to be a fly in your shoe closet



I keep saying I'm going to take an inventory and take pictures of all my pairs but I still haven't gotten around to it.
But then again its always exciting to stumble upon a pair I haven't worn in a while and wear them out again. Its like Christmas Day!



allar said:


> These are a great fit and impressive that you can wear them out.



Thanks so much* allar*! I do love these even though they're a bit of a challenge to wear...


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Salonu 120's today...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Thanks *aporl*!
> My casual outfit from last week was a bit of a miss but I'll show you new CL's I wore.
> New to me Black Kid Gortika 120's...
> View attachment 4585207
> View attachment 4585208
> View attachment 4585209
> View attachment 4585210


The new style was sexy! Would love to see from more angles, I love how it looks perfectly fit with the pants and the heels. Can't wait to see your casual outfit this week!
And you nailed it effortlessly with Salonu!


----------



## luiza

stilly said:


> Thanks *aporl*!
> My casual outfit from last week was a bit of a miss but I'll show you new CL's I wore.
> New to me Black Kid Gortika 120's...
> View attachment 4585207
> View attachment 4585208
> View attachment 4585209
> View attachment 4585210


Very nice and sexy shoes, the strapped toe box looks less painful for your toes. I wish I have such forgiven ones but almost all kill my toes.


----------



## albatros

stilly said:


> Thanks *aporl*!
> My casual outfit from last week was a bit of a miss but I'll show you new CL's I wore.
> New to me Black Kid Gortika 120's...
> View attachment 4585207
> View attachment 4585208
> View attachment 4585209
> View attachment 4585210


OMG!!! sexy and elegance , please please show us more shots.


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> The new style was sexy! Would love to see from more angles, I love how it looks perfectly fit with the pants and the heels. Can't wait to see your casual outfit this week!
> And you nailed it effortlessly with Salonu!



Thanks *aporl*!!!



luiza said:


> Very nice and sexy shoes, the strapped toe box looks less painful for your toes. I wish I have such forgiven ones but almost all kill my toes.



Thanks *luiza*!!!



albatros said:


> OMG!!! sexy and elegance , please please show us more shots.



Thanks so much *albatros*!!!  More to come...


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday yesterday, Black Suede Iriza 120's with jeans and a blazer...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday yesterday, Black Suede Iriza 120's with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 4587010
> View attachment 4587011
> View attachment 4587012
> View attachment 4587013
> View attachment 4587014
> View attachment 4587015
> View attachment 4587016
> View attachment 4587017
> View attachment 4587018
> View attachment 4587019



Beautiful outfit You are the jeans and CL queen!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday yesterday, Black Suede Iriza 120's with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 4587010
> View attachment 4587011
> View attachment 4587012
> View attachment 4587013
> View attachment 4587014
> View attachment 4587015
> View attachment 4587016
> View attachment 4587017
> View attachment 4587018
> View attachment 4587019


Simply classy!


----------



## aporl

Can't go wrong with Iriza and leggings, simply gorgeous!


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Beautiful outfit You are the jeans and CL queen!



Thanks so much* jeans&heels*!!! 



Mitterman77 said:


> Simply classy!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



aporl said:


> Can't go wrong with Iriza and leggings, simply gorgeous!



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

Python So Kates today in the chilly Autumn weather...!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Python So Kates today in the chilly Autumn weather...!!!
> View attachment 4590140
> View attachment 4590141
> View attachment 4590143
> View attachment 4590145
> View attachment 4590146
> View attachment 4590147
> View attachment 4590148
> View attachment 4590149
> View attachment 4590150
> View attachment 4590151


Sexy toecleavage at its best Stilly!


----------



## vanjat

Hey stilly, how do you bare with the cold? I live in switzerland and women over here are fully clothed and you still see them shivering. I guess life in the US is a bit different insofar that you are outside just for short period of times, e.g. going to the car, from the parking lot to the office. But in the buildings still it has to be chilly. Or are you just hot blooded? I truly admire you for going out in the morning with bare legs when it must be freezing. A good way to wake up properly, though


----------



## MsYvonne

vanjat said:


> Hey stilly, how do you bare with the cold? I live in switzerland and women over here are fully clothed and you still see them shivering. I guess life in the US is a bit different insofar that you are outside just for short period of times, e.g. going to the car, from the parking lot to the office. But in the buildings still it has to be chilly. Or are you just hot blooded? I truly admire you for going out in the morning with bare legs when it must be freezing. A good way to wake up properly, though


No pain, no gain and no nicer toe cleavage then with bare legs and feet.
I am also still going with bare legs mostly and rather short skirts or dresses, feeling the breeze and enjoying the attention


----------



## aporl

MsYvonne said:


> No pain, no gain and no nicer toe cleavage then with bare legs and feet.
> I am also still going with bare legs mostly and rather short skirts or dresses, feeling the breeze and enjoying the attention


You girls are legend, I could barely barefooted (or bare calf), but I can't wear short skirts in such cold weather. Stilly is amazing.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Sexy toecleavage at its best Stilly!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! 



vanjat said:


> Hey stilly, how do you bare with the cold? I live in switzerland and women over here are fully clothed and you still see them shivering. I guess life in the US is a bit different insofar that you are outside just for short period of times, e.g. going to the car, from the parking lot to the office. But in the buildings still it has to be chilly. Or are you just hot blooded? I truly admire you for going out in the morning with bare legs when it must be freezing. A good way to wake up properly, though



Thanks *vanjat*!
I've been going bare legged in the autumn/winter for many years now so I've certainly become accustomed to it.
Usually my legs feel colder than my feet.
You'll see me wear tights and pantyhose as the weather gets colder but even then only occasionally.
I still prefer the look of bare legs to pantyhose which is the big reason why I bare the cold.



MsYvonne said:


> No pain, no gain and no nicer toe cleavage then with bare legs and feet.
> I am also still going with bare legs mostly and rather short skirts or dresses, feeling the breeze and enjoying the attention



Another bare legs girl!
Thanks *MsYvonne*! 



aporl said:


> You girls are legend, I could barely barefooted (or bare calf), but I can't wear short skirts in such cold weather. Stilly is amazing.



Oh thanks so much *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday today, Nude Calf Suzanna 100's.
I love the low cut vamp and toe cleavage on this style...


----------



## MBB Fan

Lovely cleavage. You have got such a marvelous collection of shoes!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Nude Calf Suzanna 100's.
> I love the low cut vamp and toe cleavage on this style...
> View attachment 4592086
> View attachment 4592087
> View attachment 4592089
> View attachment 4592090
> View attachment 4592091
> View attachment 4592092
> View attachment 4592093
> View attachment 4592094
> View attachment 4592095
> View attachment 4592098



Another wonderful outfit. You are amazing in jeans and heels


----------



## dmhkma

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday yesterday, Black Suede Iriza 120's with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 4587016


A great angle that shows a little more of the red soles. 
It seems you do not protect all LBs with red tape - I like such signs of usage


----------



## northerndancer

I've always thought one of the reasons for bare feet (and hence legs) in high heeled shoes is because your feet don't slip around as much in the shoes and they are easier to wear.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Nude Calf Suzanna 100's.
> I love the low cut vamp and toe cleavage on this style...
> View attachment 4592086
> View attachment 4592087
> View attachment 4592089
> View attachment 4592090
> View attachment 4592091
> View attachment 4592092
> View attachment 4592093
> View attachment 4592094
> View attachment 4592095
> View attachment 4592098


I love it!! What a perfect match!
Really love your casual outfit as it totally shows your sense of fashion, would love to see more of it!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Lovely cleavage. You have got such a marvelous collection of shoes!



Thank *MBB*! I do love these...even with the lower 100mm heel.



jeans&heels said:


> Another wonderful outfit. You are amazing in jeans and heels



Thanks *jeans&heels*! I do love this style with jeans!



dmhkma said:


> A great angle that shows a little more of the red soles.
> It seems you do not protect all LBs with red tape - I like such signs of usage



Thanks *dmhkma*! I stopped protecting my newer pairs with gaffer's tape. These actually have the clear sole protectors though. The newest pairs I'm going totally soles unprotected.



aporl said:


> I love it!! What a perfect match!
> Really love your casual outfit as it totally shows your sense of fashion, would love to see more of it!



Thanks *aporl*! I do love to dress down in jeans for the weekends but I still love my dresses and skirts!


----------



## stilly

How about some Leopard Hot Chicks from the weekend? With a new leopard jacket for the cool autumn weather...


----------



## stilly

northerndancer said:


> I've always thought one of the reasons for bare feet (and hence legs) in high heeled shoes is because your feet don't slip around as much in the shoes and they are easier to wear.



That is true *northerndancer*...it is easier to wear CL's with bare feet. They do tend to slip off too easily with tights or pantyhose.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Nude Calf Suzanna 100's.
> I love the low cut vamp and toe cleavage on this style...
> View attachment 4592086
> View attachment 4592087
> View attachment 4592089
> View attachment 4592090
> View attachment 4592091
> View attachment 4592092
> View attachment 4592093
> View attachment 4592094
> View attachment 4592095
> View attachment 4592098


I'm obviosly completely with you about the low cut, and OMG what a low cut! You're the Queen of toecleavage!


----------



## allar

stilly said:


> How about some Leopard Hot Chicks from the weekend? With a new leopard jacket for the cool autumn weather...
> View attachment 4594561
> View attachment 4594562
> View attachment 4594563
> View attachment 4594564
> View attachment 4594565
> View attachment 4594567
> View attachment 4594568
> View attachment 4594569
> View attachment 4594570
> View attachment 4594571


Wow you look amazing in the Hot Chick's can you actually wear them out or are they modeling only heels. You look so comfortable in them and they are a perfect fit with your outfit.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> I'm obviosly completely with you about the low cut, and OMG what a low cut! You're the Queen of toecleavage!



I do love the toe cleavage on this style *Mitterman*!


----------



## stilly

allar said:


> Wow you look amazing in the Hot Chick's can you actually wear them out or are they modeling only heels. You look so comfortable in them and they are a perfect fit with your outfit.



Thanks *allar*! Yes I wore them out to dinner. Not lots of walking...just dinner and some coffee afterwards.


----------



## stilly

White Calf Calamijane 120 Booties...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> White Calf Calamijane 120 Booties...
> View attachment 4596994
> View attachment 4596995
> View attachment 4596996
> View attachment 4596997
> View attachment 4597010
> View attachment 4597011
> View attachment 4597012
> View attachment 4597016
> View attachment 4597018
> View attachment 4597019


What a sexy naughty girly look


----------



## Nottwenty

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday yesterday, Black Suede Iriza 120's with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 4587010
> View attachment 4587011
> View attachment 4587012
> View attachment 4587013
> View attachment 4587014
> View attachment 4587015
> View attachment 4587016
> View attachment 4587017
> View attachment 4587018
> View attachment 4587019


Black suede Iriza120s....simply stunning and unique with jeans.  I usually associate them with formal occasions, but your juxtaposition makes a special statement that says, “I CAN do this...and make your heart stop “!


----------



## Nottwenty

stilly said:


> How about some Leopard Hot Chicks from the weekend? With a new leopard jacket for the cool autumn weather...
> View attachment 4594561
> View attachment 4594562
> View attachment 4594563
> View attachment 4594564
> View attachment 4594565
> View attachment 4594567
> View attachment 4594568
> View attachment 4594569
> View attachment 4594570
> View attachment 4594571


Leopardino Hot Chicks!!!! WHERE did you find them? Exceptionally sexy.


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> What a sexy naughty girly look



Oh thanks *MsYvonne*! I didn't think the little booties were that naughty...my whole foot is covered...



Nottwenty said:


> Black suede Iriza120s....simply stunning and unique with jeans.  I usually associate them with formal occasions, but your juxtaposition makes a special statement that says, “I CAN do this...and make your heart stop “!



Thanks *Nottwenty*! Is it the Suede or the Irizas you associate with formal occasions? I usually only wear the suedes in Fall/Winter...I'm not quite sure why...



Nottwenty said:


> Leopardino Hot Chicks!!!! WHERE did you find them? Exceptionally sexy.



I bought these on eBay a few years ago from a seller in Russia. They weren't cheap but I do love them!


----------



## Paddy0174

stilly said:


> Oh thanks *MsYvonne*! I didn't think the little booties were that naughty...my whole foot is covered...


It's not about showing, it's about what to hide and what to show.  And you are a master regarding your legs and feet.


----------



## stilly

Friday Casual in Nude Iriza 120's. I usually don't pair an all black outfit with nude CL's but one of the influencers I follow on IG tried it and I do like the look...


----------



## Nottwenty

stilly said:


> Thanks *Nottwenty*! Is it the Suede or the Irizas you associate with formal occasions? I usually only wear the suedes in Fall/Winter...I'm not quite sure why...


Hi Stilly.
Good question.  I’m not sure why either!  Perhaps because  suede is more fragile and the Irizas are more revealing...like a low cut evening dress.  Nevertheless, thank you for giving me another great inspiration.  Necks will swivel next Friday


----------



## stilly

And super casual (except for the Pigalles of course) out for pizza last night...


----------



## Nottwenty

stilly said:


> I bought these on eBay a few years ago from a seller in Russia. They weren't cheap but I do love them!


Color me jealous. I could only hope to get that lucky.


----------



## albatros

[QUOTE = "stilly, post: 33459589, membro: 145982"] E super casual (tranne i Pigalles ovviamente) fuori per la pizza ieri sera ...:Sorriso:
[ATTACH = full] 4599091 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4599092 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4599093 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4599094 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4599095 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4599096 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4599097 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4599099 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4599100 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4599101 [/ ATTACH] [/CITAZIONE]
Super!


----------



## MBB Fan

Great new pictures. You are always looking so sexy!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Friday Casual in Nude Iriza 120's. I usually don't pair an all black outfit with nude CL's but one of the influencers I follow on IG tried it and I do like the look...
> View attachment 4599077
> View attachment 4599078
> View attachment 4599079
> View attachment 4599080
> View attachment 4599081
> View attachment 4599082
> View attachment 4599083
> View attachment 4599084
> View attachment 4599085
> View attachment 4599086


I really love it, as Iriza is so versatile for all sorts of outfits and nude colour as well, making it so chic and effortless!
You made it up really perfectly, and I am ready for surprises coming up casual outfit!


----------



## albatros

albatros said:


> [QUOTE = "stilly, post: 33459589, membro: 145982"] E super casual (tranne i Pigalles ovviamente) fuori per la pizza ieri sera ...:Sorriso:
> [ATTACH = full] 4599091 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4599092 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4599093 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4599094 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4599095 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4599096 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4599097 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4599099 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4599100 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4599101 [/ ATTACH] [/CITAZIONE]
> Super!


 I'd like to see you wear the Lova 120 Black / White Satin,


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> How about some Leopard Hot Chicks from the weekend? With a new leopard jacket for the cool autumn weather...
> View attachment 4594561
> View attachment 4594562
> View attachment 4594563
> View attachment 4594564
> View attachment 4594565
> View attachment 4594567
> View attachment 4594568
> View attachment 4594569
> View attachment 4594570
> View attachment 4594571


The rarest of the Hot Chicks. DH calls them my big cats.


----------



## Nottwenty

PatsyCline said:


> The rarest of the Hot Chicks. DH calls them my big cats.



“Big Cats”...I love it ! If I can ever find some Leopardinos, could I borrow that?


----------



## PatsyCline

Nottwenty said:


> “Big Cats”...I love it ! If I can ever find some Leopardinos, could I borrow that?


Sure!


----------



## MiaElisaS

stilly said:


> And super casual (except for the Pigalles of course) out for pizza last night...
> View attachment 4599091
> View attachment 4599092
> View attachment 4599093
> View attachment 4599094
> View attachment 4599095
> View attachment 4599096
> View attachment 4599097
> View attachment 4599099
> View attachment 4599100
> View attachment 4599101



Looks wonderful as always. Great combo, apart from the shiny Pigalles, I especially love your scarf


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Great new pictures. You are always looking so sexy!



Thanks *MBB*!!!



aporl said:


> I really love it, as Iriza is so versatile for all sorts of outfits and nude colour as well, making it so chic and effortless!
> You made it up really perfectly, and I am ready for surprises coming up casual outfit!



Thanks so much *aporl*!!! I do think the nudes go with almost anything...



PatsyCline said:


> The rarest of the Hot Chicks. DH calls them my big cats.



They do have the highest heel so I suppose they are the "big cats"...



MiaElisaS said:


> Looks wonderful as always. Great combo, apart from the shiny Pigalles, I especially love your scarf



Thanks so much *MiaElisaS*! I do like pairing a nice pair of CL's with a casual outfit...



albatros said:


> I'd like to see you wear the Lova 120 Black / White Satin,



I'll have to dig those out *albatros*. I haven't worn those in quite in a while so they're overdue for a wearing...


----------



## stilly

My Thanksgivings Day outfit for lunch with my family on a cold windy day. I had to wear my shearling jacket just to keep warm.
So Kates in Nu Kid...


----------



## stilly

And a more casual look for some shopping yesterday...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Friday Casual in Nude Iriza 120's. I usually don't pair an all black outfit with nude CL's but one of the influencers I follow on IG tried it and I do like the look...
> View attachment 4599077
> View attachment 4599078
> View attachment 4599079
> View attachment 4599080
> View attachment 4599081
> View attachment 4599082
> View attachment 4599083
> View attachment 4599084
> View attachment 4599085
> View attachment 4599086



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> And super casual (except for the Pigalles of course) out for pizza last night...
> View attachment 4599091
> View attachment 4599092
> View attachment 4599093
> View attachment 4599094
> View attachment 4599095
> View attachment 4599096
> View attachment 4599097
> View attachment 4599099
> View attachment 4599100
> View attachment 4599101





stilly said:


> And a more casual look for some shopping yesterday...
> View attachment 4603489
> View attachment 4603494
> View attachment 4603495
> View attachment 4603498
> View attachment 4603499
> View attachment 4603500
> View attachment 4603501
> View attachment 4603502
> View attachment 4603503
> View attachment 4603505



So gorgeous. Can't see enough of you in jeans


----------



## luiza

Dear Stilly
I really admire you how nice are you wearing these CL high heels! Looking at your toes wearing the strappy ones, i only can admire you once more for the price you pay for looking so good. Thinking at my pain wearing all day long too pointy and sometime too small size high heels for looking good, I can imagine how painful is for you wearing all these beauties. Don't give up,looking so good worth any pain!


stilly said:


> And a more casual look for some shopping yesterday...
> View attachment 4603489
> View attachment 4603494
> View attachment 4603495
> View attachment 4603498
> View attachment 4603499
> View attachment 4603500
> View attachment 4603501
> View attachment 4603502
> View attachment 4603503
> View attachment 4603505


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> My Thanksgivings Day outfit for lunch with my family on a cold windy day. I had to wear my shearling jacket just to keep warm.
> So Kates in Nu Kid...


The past week I surrendered a few times to wear stockings in the rather cold weather.
The shearling jacket makes you look so cool


----------



## JoeDelRey

Hi Stilly, I'm looking to buy my first pair of So Kate's,  unfortunately for me I'm not near a boutique so I can't really try them on. I wear a size 10 in regular non designer heels with a slender foot. What size do you recommend? Thank you!! 





stilly said:


> And a more casual look for some shopping yesterday...
> View attachment 4603489
> View attachment 4603494
> View attachment 4603495
> View attachment 4603498
> View attachment 4603499
> View attachment 4603500
> View attachment 4603501
> View attachment 4603502
> View attachment 4603503
> View attachment 4603505


----------



## racquel

JoeDelRey said:


> Hi Stilly, I'm looking to buy my first pair of So Kate's,  unfortunately for me I'm not near a boutique so I can't really try them on. I wear a size 10 in regular non designer heels with a slender foot. What size do you recommend? Thank you!!



I'm also a SZ10, I can do a SZ41 So Kate suede (since it's soft/flexible). However, I need to goto a SZ41.5 in a black-patent or kid leather.

Best to do a fitting, say at dept store like Neiman-Marcus, Saks, Barneys (they are closing their stores
!!), Bergdorf-Goodman. Net-a-porter mail-order does returns I believe, in case there's a fitment problem.

The Louboutin hype is over, So Kate aren't selling at full price used (EXC+ or new) on Ebay/Tradesy/Poshmark/TheRealReal. You can get them for $400 or less. There's an extra $100 off on Tradesy for Cyber Monday. There are some SZ41 So Kates for like $530 currently on Tradesy, so you would get them for $430. Retail $725 is ridiculous


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Absolutely beautiful!



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! 



luiza said:


> Dear Stilly
> I really admire you how nice are you wearing these CL high heels! Looking at your toes wearing the strappy ones, i only can admire you once more for the price you pay for looking so good. Thinking at my pain wearing all day long too pointy and sometime too small size high heels for looking good, I can imagine how painful is for you wearing all these beauties. Don't give up,looking so good worth any pain!



Thanks so much *luiza*! It is a bit painful to wear heels every day but I love them and have certainly gotten more used to wearing them daily over the years.



JoeDelRey said:


> Hi Stilly, I'm looking to buy my first pair of So Kate's,  unfortunately for me I'm not near a boutique so I can't really try them on. I wear a size 10 in regular non designer heels with a slender foot. What size do you recommend? Thank you!!



I agree with *racquel's* recommendation *JoeDelRey*. Probably a size 41 or 40.5 would fit best. I've had good luck buying pre-owned So Kates from the Real Real and they do take returns. You can also buy a slightly used pair of So Kates for $300-$400 from the Real Real vs. $600+ for a new pair from Saks or the other department stores. Net-a-porter is also an excellent seller for new CL's as *racq* noted and they do take returns. 

Good Luck! I think you'll love the So Kates!


----------



## stilly

From Saturday night, Black Patent Hot Chicks out for drinks with some old friends over the holiday weekend...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My Thanksgivings Day outfit for lunch with my family on a cold windy day. I had to wear my shearling jacket just to keep warm.
> So Kates in Nu Kid...
> View attachment 4603468
> View attachment 4603469
> View attachment 4603470
> View attachment 4603471
> View attachment 4603472
> View attachment 4603473
> View attachment 4603474
> View attachment 4603475
> View attachment 4603476
> View attachment 4603477


This are awesome.. could i be part of your Family? LOL, i'm happy to be part of your webfamily!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Saturday night, Black Patent Hot Chicks out for drinks with some old friends over the holiday weekend...
> View attachment 4606202
> View attachment 4606203
> View attachment 4606204
> View attachment 4606205
> View attachment 4606206
> View attachment 4606207
> View attachment 4606208
> View attachment 4606209
> View attachment 4606210
> View attachment 4606211


Wow, nice grab on the HC... you've such lucky friends that can admire you live!!!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> The past week I surrendered a few times to wear stockings in the rather cold weather.
> The shearling jacket makes you look so cool



I'm still holding out with the bare legs *MsYvonne* despite the colder temperatures...though I have been wearing my CL boots and booties more lately. The shearling jacket is super warm! Thanks!



Mitterman77 said:


> This are awesome.. could i be part of your Family? LOL, i'm happy to be part of your webfamily!



Oh thanks *Mitterman*! You are part of my tPF family!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> Wow, nice grab on the HC... you've such lucky friends that can admire you live!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*! I wore the Hot Chicks out for drinks and was OK standing in them for a few hours and catching up with some old friends...


----------



## Jamesthompson

Love the pic where you are grabbing the heel of the HC. It shows how long the heel actually is.
I wish I could see how you can walk in these ....


----------



## MBB Fan

stilly said:


> though I have been wearing my CL boots and booties more lately.



Do you have some pictures that you didn't share yet?


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Stilly thanks for your continuous update to your thread and sharing your wonderful pictures. Any new shoe / boots purchases from Black friday sale?


----------



## aporl

I can’t resist when you were grabbing the heels, even as a female.


----------



## Porsha

luiza said:


> Dear Stilly
> I really admire you how nice are you wearing these CL high heels! Looking at your toes wearing the strappy ones, i only can admire you once more for the price you pay for looking so good. Thinking at my pain wearing all day long too pointy and sometime too small size high heels for looking good, I can imagine how painful is for you wearing all these beauties. Don't give up,looking so good worth any pain!



On these strappy shoes it looks like your second toe has swollen in the middle Stilly - hope you’re OK and resting it away from cramped heels for a few days.


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> I can’t resist when you were grabbing the heels, even as a female.



Oh thanks *aporl*!!!

These are a 1/2 size too small so my toes are a bit squished in general in these. That's a large callus on my left toe from wearing heels too often. When I wear pumps its usually hidden but this pair shows lots of toe.



Jamesthompson said:


> Love the pic where you are grabbing the heel of the HC. It shows how long the heel actually is.
> I wish I could see how you can walk in these ....



Thanks *James*! A lot of you seem to like the heel grab pics. I'm still trying to perfect a video...



MBB Fan said:


> Do you have some pictures that you didn't share yet?



Yes I have lots of CL boot wearing and pics to come.



Qqitzcrystal said:


> Stilly thanks for your continuous update to your thread and sharing your wonderful pictures. Any new shoe / boots purchases from Black friday sale?



Thanks so much *Qqitzcrystal*! I do have some new styles...pics to come!


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, I still haven't given up on my White Kid Pigalle Follies 120's which I intend to wear into winter...


----------



## stilly

From earlier this week, Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots with a new plaid, pleated midi skirt...


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

You can wear boots with leather pants. More pic about this boots. Thanks


----------



## bluewinds

I like the white follies , the low cut is more flattering on your foot  - can you still buy follies in 120?
The boots are nice too as the shaft is tall and fitted


----------



## aporl

Lovely boots! Any casual outfit this week?


----------



## MBB Fan

Wonderful boots! Did folks admire you?


----------



## MiaElisaS

You rock these boots! Looks awesome


----------



## stilly

bluewinds said:


> I like the white follies , the low cut is more flattering on your foot  - can you still buy follies in 120?
> The boots are nice too as the shaft is tall and fitted



Thanks *bluewinds*! I haven't seen them make any Pigalles Follies with the 120 heel in the last year or two. Hopefully they'll come back for Spring/Summer 2020...


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Wonderful boots! Did folks admire you?



Thanks *MBB*! Yes I did get a few compliments on both the boots and skirt.



MiaElisaS said:


> You rock these boots! Looks awesome



Thanks so much *MiaElisaS*!!! 



ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> You can wear boots with leather pants. More pic about this boots. Thanks



I have been meaning to try some leather pants and booties...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Lovely boots! Any casual outfit this week?



Thanks *aporl*!
Here's my casual Friday outfit...Liege So Kates with a blazer and skinnys...


----------



## seraphin92

Nice boots . You can wear them with mini skirt... More pics


----------



## aporl

Love to see you mixing up different styles into casual outfit!
And I'm interested in the shirt as well, lovely sleeves!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Nice boots . You can wear them with mini skirt... More pics



Thanks *seraphin92*! I will wear them with a mini soon...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Love to see you mixing up different styles into casual outfit!
> And I'm interested in the shirt as well, lovely sleeves!



Thanks *aporl*! I had to fold over the sleeves on my blazer to show off the pleats on the shirt! From Banana Republic...


----------



## stilly

Nude Kid Pigalle 120's today...


----------



## stilly

albatros said:


> where is the shot whit toecleavage? I like it



Is this the view you're looking for?


----------



## albatros

stilly said:


> Is this the view you're looking for?
> View attachment 4612308
> View attachment 4612309


Thanks Stilly, great!!!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Thanks *aporl*!
> Here's my casual Friday outfit...Liege So Kates with a blazer and skinnys...
> View attachment 4610213
> View attachment 4610214
> View attachment 4610215
> View attachment 4610216
> View attachment 4610217
> View attachment 4610218
> View attachment 4610219
> View attachment 4610220
> View attachment 4610221
> View attachment 4610222



Very pretty outfit


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Is this the view you're looking for?
> View attachment 4612308
> View attachment 4612309


Yepp, i suppose everyone was waiting for These ones! So sexy!


----------



## aporl

Won't go wrong with nude CL! Don't know what other styles with the nude colour you have, but just can't wait to see the next one!


----------



## jean_d0e

Nude heels compliments your skin so well. It’s very sexy on you.


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Very pretty outfit



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! 



Mitterman77 said:


> Yepp, i suppose everyone was waiting for These ones! So sexy!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!



jean_d0e said:


> Nude heels compliments your skin so well. It’s very sexy on you.



Thanks *jean_d0e*! I do love the nudes...


----------



## stilly

Another casual outfit...Taupe Calamijane 120 Booties with jeans and a blazer...


----------



## stilly

And for a rainy day today, Black Patent Iriza 120's with a plaid trenchcoat and skirt (there is a matching plaid skirt under there somewhere). I ruined the heel tips as you might notice...this is a recurring theme for me as the original tips are not very durable.


----------



## PatsyCline

Very English looking!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> And for a rainy day today, Black Patent Iriza 120's with a plaid trenchcoat and skirt (there is a matching plaid skirt under there somewhere). I ruined the heel tips as you might notice...this is a recurring theme for me as the original tips are not very durable.
> View attachment 4616708
> View attachment 4616709
> View attachment 4616710
> View attachment 4616711
> View attachment 4616712
> View attachment 4616713
> View attachment 4616714
> View attachment 4616715
> View attachment 4616716
> View attachment 4616717


Love the trenchcoat, the Iriza looks so chic!


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> Another casual outfit...Taupe Calamijane 120 Booties with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 4616698
> View attachment 4616699
> View attachment 4616700
> View attachment 4616701
> View attachment 4616702
> View attachment 4616703
> View attachment 4616704
> View attachment 4616705
> View attachment 4616706
> View attachment 4616707


Hi Stilly.  The Calamijane 120 look amazing with their metal toe tips.  How is their comfort as they look so pointy!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Very English looking!



Thanks *Patsy*! The Brits certainly know how to dress for rainy weather!



aporl said:


> Love the trenchcoat, the Iriza looks so chic!



Thanks so much *aporl*!!!



baldjohn said:


> Hi Stilly.  The Calamijane 120 look amazing with their metal toe tips.  How is their comfort as they look so pointy!



Thanks* john*! They're actually fairly comfy. They're the same as the So Kate booties but with the metal toe tip. I think the metal toe might exaggerate the pointy toe a bit but its really the same as the So Kates I've become accustomed to.


----------



## mIella

Stilly how do you pick your outfits so perfectly every day?! If I were faced with your hundreds of CLs every morning I’d be paralysed and wouldn’t be productive at all!!

If you have a special system or method do share. Or maybe it’s your natural talent and I’m just out of luck.


----------



## stilly

mIella said:


> Stilly how do you pick your outfits so perfectly every day?! If I were faced with your hundreds of CLs every morning I’d be paralysed and wouldn’t be productive at all!!
> 
> If you have a special system or method do share. Or maybe it’s your natural talent and I’m just out of luck.



Thanks *mlella*! I usually pick the outfits out on the weekend for the week ahead with the CL's for each outfit.
I do tend to wear the same pairs a lot so I don't post all those pics of me wearing my Black Patent and Nude So Kates for example.
There are still a lot of pairs that I only wear once or twice a year but I love shopping my closet and finding a pair I haven't worn in a while. Its like finding a whole new pair!


----------



## stilly

From today, Black Kid Strappy Tres Croise 120's I haven't worn in a while.
I've been meaning to wear these for months and finally got around to it today...despite the cold windy weather.


----------



## mIella

stilly said:


> Thanks *mlella*! I usually pick the outfits out on the weekend for the week ahead with the CL's for each outfit.
> I do tend to wear the same pairs a lot so I don't post all those pics of me wearing my Black Patent and Nude So Kates for example.
> There are still a lot of pairs that I only wear once or twice a year but I love shopping my closet and finding a pair I haven't worn in a while. Its like finding a whole new pair!


Ooh that must be a great feeling finding a new pair once in a while! I also try to rotate my shoes but I think my suedes get worn the most. Love your system of picking outfits during the weekend, sounds like a fun Sunday afternoon with a glass of wine. I’m going to try that!


----------



## MBB Fan

Lovely shoes. I think I've never seen them before.


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Lovely shoes. I think I've never seen them before.



Thanks *MBB*! I don't wear this pair that much but I love the strappy style!


----------



## stilly

Black Hot Chicks and a red & black plaid mini to friends Holiday Party last night. It was so cold I had to wear nylons...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Black Hot Chicks and a red & black plaid mini to friends Holiday Party last night. It was so cold I had to wear nylons...
> View attachment 4621374
> View attachment 4621375
> View attachment 4621376
> View attachment 4621377
> View attachment 4621378
> View attachment 4621379
> View attachment 4621380
> View attachment 4621381
> View attachment 4621382
> View attachment 4621383


So gorgeous! You never realized how beautiful you are with nylons!
Did you have any casual outfit recently as well?


----------



## seraphin92

I'm disappointed. I thought you preferred the appearance of bare legs to pantyhose  same it was cold.


----------



## seraphin92

But very nice look


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Another casual outfit...Taupe Calamijane 120 Booties with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 4616698
> View attachment 4616699
> View attachment 4616700
> View attachment 4616701
> View attachment 4616702
> View attachment 4616703
> View attachment 4616704
> View attachment 4616705
> View attachment 4616706
> View attachment 4616707



Perfect winter outfit


----------



## allar

stilly said:


> Black Hot Chicks and a red & black plaid mini to friends Holiday Party last night. It was so cold I had to wear nylons...
> View attachment 4621374
> View attachment 4621375
> View attachment 4621376
> View attachment 4621377
> View attachment 4621378
> View attachment 4621379
> View attachment 4621380
> View attachment 4621381
> View attachment 4621382
> View attachment 4621383


Very nice christmas outfit Stilly, there is usually lots of standing and mingling with friends at holiday parties how were you able to do it in your 130mm Hot Chicks? I bet the men loved your high heels and many women were envious they can't wear such high heels.


----------



## vanjat

Im pretty sure this is the sexiest winter outfit Ive ever seen. I want my christmas angel to look like you


----------



## MissyGloria

stilly said:


> Black Hot Chicks and a red & black plaid mini to friends Holiday Party last night. It was so cold I had to wear nylons...
> View attachment 4621374
> View attachment 4621375
> View attachment 4621376
> View attachment 4621377
> View attachment 4621378
> View attachment 4621379
> View attachment 4621380
> View attachment 4621381
> View attachment 4621382
> View attachment 4621383



OMG, simply wow and stunning to say, a positive compliment. However, becuz my husband oversaw what i am viewing, he got turned on wants me to do the same. So for Christmas party tomorrow, its Black Patent So Kate with stockings and a mini. Nice going!


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Happy Holidays Stilly thanks for posting your wonderful updates and pictures. I think I shall try some stockings and so kate also for a party this week


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> So gorgeous! You never realized how beautiful you are with nylons!
> Did you have any casual outfit recently as well?



Thanks *aporl*! More casual to come...stay tuned!



seraphin92 said:


> I'm disappointed. I thought you preferred the appearance of bare legs to pantyhose  same it was cold.



Oh* seraphin*...I like to mix a pair of nylons in every once and while...especially on a cold, windy day.



jeans&heels said:


> Perfect winter outfit



Thanks* jeans&heels*!!!



vanjat said:


> Im pretty sure this is the sexiest winter outfit Ive ever seen. I want my christmas angel to look like you



Oh thanks so much *vanjat*!!!



HannaHeels said:


> Just when i thought your dress mini couldn't get any shorter and you proved us wrong
> My b/f commented how he loves how you showed the top of your nylons and a glimpse of your leg skin.. he found it very hot and so do I



Thanks *HannaHeels*! Believe it or not I actually have mini skirts that are a bit shorter than this one.
These new Wolford Stay Ups were a bit of a challenge and kept slipping down so I landed up puling them up all night.
Even in these pics they started drooping down a bit showing a little leg...



MissyGloria said:


> OMG, simply wow and stunning to say, a positive compliment. However, becuz my husband oversaw what i am viewing, he got turned on wants me to do the same. So for Christmas party tomorrow, its Black Patent So Kate with stockings and a mini. Nice going!



Thanks *MissyGloria*!
I hope you had as much fun at that party as I did!



Qqitzcrystal said:


> Happy Holidays Stilly thanks for posting your wonderful updates and pictures. I think I shall try some stockings and so kate also for a party this week



Thanks so much *Qqitzcrystal*!
I hope you all are having a great holiday!!!


----------



## stilly

*Happy New Year Everyone*!!!
From last night, a black dress and my Black Picks & Co 120's out to dinner and some fireworks...


----------



## MsYvonne

Stilly and all high heels lovers: I wish you a happy "high" new year


----------



## PatsyCline

stilly said:


> Black Hot Chicks and a red & black plaid mini to friends Holiday Party last night. It was so cold I had to wear nylons...
> View attachment 4621374
> View attachment 4621375
> View attachment 4621376
> View attachment 4621377
> View attachment 4621378
> View attachment 4621379
> View attachment 4621380
> View attachment 4621381
> View attachment 4621382
> View attachment 4621383


Think how nice you would have looked on Santa's knee?


----------



## seraphin92

Happy new year Stilly.
More toe cleavage and high heels !


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Stilly and all high heels lovers: I wish you a happy "high" new year



Thanks so much *MsYvonne*!
Happy New Year!!!



PatsyCline said:


> Think how nice you would have looked on Santa's knee?



That's an interesting idea *Patsy*. I think I missed my opportunity though...



seraphin92 said:


> Happy new year Stilly.
> More toe cleavage and high heels !



Thanks *seraphin*!!!
Happy New Year!!!


----------



## stilly

Black & White for a rainy Casual Friday yesterday...









View attachment 4630461


----------



## stilly

Another rainy day today...but off to the airport in a plaid dress and Black Patent Pigalle Follies 120's...


----------



## PatsyCline

Have a good trip! We just arrived from vacation. From 28C to 5C. Major shock!


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> Black Hot Chicks and a red & black plaid mini to friends Holiday Party last night. It was so cold I had to wear nylons...
> View attachment 4621374
> View attachment 4621375
> View attachment 4621376
> View attachment 4621377
> View attachment 4621378
> View attachment 4621379
> View attachment 4621380
> View attachment 4621381
> View attachment 4621382
> View attachment 4621383


Wow Stilly your legs look amazing in those stockings and Hot Chicks.  Great to see stockings worn.  How was it wearing Hot Chicks at party, as guess mostly standing?  Any other ladies in 4-5" heels?


----------



## Princessvalenti

stilly said:


> Black Hot Chicks and a red & black plaid mini to friends Holiday Party last night. It was so cold I had to wear nylons...[emoji2]
> View attachment 4621374
> View attachment 4621375
> View attachment 4621376
> View attachment 4621377
> View attachment 4621378
> View attachment 4621379
> View attachment 4621380
> View attachment 4621381
> View attachment 4621382
> View attachment 4621383


Very nice. You dont wear nylons often judging by the posts?


----------



## stillettolover

Nice pics Stilly. I personally prefer no nylons although these look great on you. I think the bare foot in heels is MUCH sexier.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Black & White for a rainy Casual Friday yesterday...
> View attachment 4630446
> View attachment 4630447
> View attachment 4630448
> View attachment 4630449
> View attachment 4630450
> View attachment 4630451
> View attachment 4630452
> View attachment 4630453
> View attachment 4630455
> View attachment 4630461



Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Another rainy day today...but off to the airport in a plaid dress and Black Patent Pigalle Follies 120's...


I see some lovely nee poses dear. Thank you.
Here's a pose I found in a website. I thought you might like to try it. BTW - you know the Hot Chick pics are my favorite - hint hint - lol


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Black & White for a rainy Casual Friday yesterday...
> View attachment 4630446
> View attachment 4630447
> View attachment 4630448
> View attachment 4630449
> View attachment 4630450
> View attachment 4630451
> View attachment 4630452
> View attachment 4630453
> View attachment 4630455
> View attachment 4630461


I really love your casual outfits!!!! Simply chic!!


----------



## stilly

PatsyCline said:


> Have a good trip! We just arrived from vacation. From 28C to 5C. Major shock!



Thanks *Patsy*! It wasn't that big of a temperature difference unfortunately.



baldjohn said:


> Wow Stilly your legs look amazing in those stockings and Hot Chicks.  Great to see stockings worn.  How was it wearing Hot Chicks at party, as guess mostly standing?  Any other ladies in 4-5" heels?



Thanks *john*! Yes there a few other ladies in heels...one pair of So Kates even!
The party was for about 5 hours and I alternated standing and sitting so it as no issue wearing the Hot Chicks.



Princessvalenti said:


> Very nice. You dont wear nylons often judging by the posts?



Thanks *Princessvalenti*! No I prefer the bare legs look but I'll wear nylons occasionally if its cold or for just as a change of pace.


----------



## stilly

stillettolover said:


> Nice pics Stilly. I personally prefer no nylons although these look great on you. I think the bare foot in heels is MUCH sexier.



Thanks *stillettolover*! I fully agree!



jeans&heels said:


> Absolutely gorgeous



Thanks* jeans&heels*!



aporl said:


> I really love your casual outfits!!!! Simply chic!!



Thanks so much *aporl*!!!



Christina2 said:


> I see some lovely nee poses dear. Thank you.
> Here's a pose I found in a website. I thought you might like to try it. BTW - you know the Hot Chick pics are my favorite - hint hint - lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4634422



That is a nice angle *Christina*...


----------



## stilly

Coming back from the airport yesterday after a week's long work trip. 
Black Patent Pigs and a mini for travel day...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Coming back from the airport yesterday after a week's long work trip.
> Black Patent Pigs and a mini for travel day...
> View attachment 4637460
> View attachment 4637461
> View attachment 4637465
> View attachment 4637466
> View attachment 4637467
> View attachment 4637468
> View attachment 4637469
> View attachment 4637470
> View attachment 4637471


Lovely mini!!
I was really inspired by your outfits with Iriza and casual leggings. Would be great to see them again


----------



## albatros

wow super hot super sexy :divertire:


----------



## HannaHeels

You rock the mini skirt with such confidence


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> Coming back from the airport yesterday after a week's long work trip.
> Black Patent Pigs and a mini for travel day...
> View attachment 4637460
> View attachment 4637461
> View attachment 4637465
> View attachment 4637466
> View attachment 4637467
> View attachment 4637468
> View attachment 4637469
> View attachment 4637470
> View attachment 4637471


You always look sensational Stilly!  Love the mini!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Coming back from the airport yesterday after a week's long work trip.
> Black Patent Pigs and a mini for travel day...
> View attachment 4637460
> View attachment 4637461
> View attachment 4637465
> View attachment 4637466
> View attachment 4637467
> View attachment 4637468
> View attachment 4637469
> View attachment 4637470
> View attachment 4637471


Love the mini... is really mini, in combi with your toned legs and the piggies you turned a lot of heads for sure!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Lovely mini!!
> I was really inspired by your outfits with Iriza and casual leggings. Would be great to see them again



Thanks *aporl*!!! I'll be posting some casual look Irizas soon!



albatros said:


> wow super hot super sexy :divertire:



Thanks* albatros*!!!



HannaHeels said:


> You rock the mini skirt with such confidence



Thanks so much *Hanna*!
I do love a mini...



madisoncouture said:


> You always look sensational Stilly!  Love the mini!



Thanks *madison*!



Mitterman77 said:


> Love the mini... is really mini, in combi with your toned legs and the piggies you turned a lot of heads for sure!



I've always loved minis...I have so many though its always hard to choose which one to wear!
Thanks *Mitterman*!


----------



## stilly

From the weekend, all black with Hot Chicks...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> From the weekend, all black with Hot Chicks...


A lovely woman in lovely poses


----------



## HannaHeels

You look like a natural in hot chicks now.
Love how you made use of the fence for a different pose.


----------



## bluewinds

The Hot chicks look like they fit better than the Pigalles


----------



## BirkinLover77

stilly said:


> From the weekend, all black with Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 4640080
> View attachment 4640081
> View attachment 4640082
> View attachment 4640083
> View attachment 4640084
> View attachment 4640085
> View attachment 4640086
> View attachment 4640087
> View attachment 4640088
> View attachment 4640089


Very beautiful! Happy New Year Stilly


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> A lovely woman in lovely poses



Oh thanks so much *MsYvonne*!!! 



HannaHeels said:


> You look like a natural in hot chicks now.
> Love how you made use of the fence for a different pose.



Thanks *Hanna*! I'm certainly getting more used to wearing the Hot Chicks after a few years...



bluewinds said:


> The Hot chicks look like they fit better than the Pigalles



These are a little bit tighter than the Pigalles...



BirkinLover77 said:


> Very beautiful! Happy New Year Stilly



Thanks *Birkin*!!! Happy New Year!!!


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, Nude Patent Iriza 120's with jeans and a navy blazer...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Patent Iriza 120's with jeans and a navy blazer...
> View attachment 4644003
> View attachment 4644005
> View attachment 4644006
> View attachment 4644011
> View attachment 4644012
> View attachment 4644016
> View attachment 4644017
> View attachment 4644019
> View attachment 4644020
> View attachment 4644021


I'm so in love with Iriza and I believe it's one of the best design by Louboutin with its combination of simplicity and elegance. And what a great combo with jeans!
It might not be your 1st preference but really love to see more Iriza in action!


----------



## HannaHeels

I LOVE nudes! You can dress them up or down and still look fantastic. It's my go to color for all occasion shoe.
PS. Your butt looks incredible, do you work out or is it just a byproduct of you wearing heels?


----------



## bluewinds

stilly said:


> These are a little bit tighter than the Pigalles...


What I mean is your toes are falling out the sides of the Pigalles


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Patent Iriza 120's with jeans and a navy blazer...
> View attachment 4644003
> View attachment 4644005
> View attachment 4644006
> View attachment 4644011
> View attachment 4644012
> View attachment 4644016
> View attachment 4644017
> View attachment 4644019
> View attachment 4644020
> View attachment 4644021



Love this outfit


----------



## borse2008

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Patent Iriza 120's with jeans and a navy blazer...[emoji2]
> View attachment 4644003
> View attachment 4644005
> View attachment 4644006
> View attachment 4644011
> View attachment 4644012
> View attachment 4644016
> View attachment 4644017
> View attachment 4644019
> View attachment 4644020
> View attachment 4644021


Why do you not have an Instagram account showing all of your photos off. You can earn seriuys money.


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> I'm so in love with Iriza and I believe it's one of the best design by Louboutin with its combination of simplicity and elegance. And what a great combo with jeans!
> It might not be your 1st preference but really love to see more Iriza in action!



I love this style as well *aporl*!
I wish they offered them in more colors and maybe some exotic skins like python with the 120mm heel.
More pics to come!



HannaHeels said:


> I LOVE nudes! You can dress them up or down and still look fantastic. It's my go to color for all occasion shoe.
> PS. Your butt looks incredible, do you work out or is it just a byproduct of you wearing heels?



Thanks *Hanna*! Yes the nudes are very versatile...they go with almost anything.
Sadly I don't work out that much. Maybe the heels do help?



jeans&heels said:


> Love this outfit



Thanks so much* jeans&heels*!!!



borse2008 said:


> Why do you not have an Instagram account showing all of your photos off. You can earn seriuys money.



No but I'm debating it...


----------



## stilly

My new Leopard Pony Fur Tournoi 120 boots today...


----------



## stilly

bluewinds said:


> What I mean is your toes are falling out the sides of the Pigalles



Yes my right pinky toe doesn't like Pigalles much which is why I favor the So Kates which fit my feet better. I still wear the Pigalles regardless...


----------



## borse2008

stilly said:


> No but I'm debating it...


Just water mark your photos you'll soon be popular


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Are those leopard boots brand new what a wonderful find? Where did you get them from? Did CL bring back 120mm boots only seen 100mm being sold on their website.


----------



## seraphin92

Nice outfit stilly ! Beautiful high boots ; worn bare leg ?


----------



## luiza

stilly said:


> Yes my right pinky toe doesn't like Pigalles much which is why I favor the So Kates which fit my feet better. I still wear the Pigalles regardless...


But in So Kates and others isn't more painful to walk? Wearing Pigalles even if your toes are more exposed this means that you don't suffer from corns pain. I don' t have this luck, most of my heels cover my toes and pain made me crazy!


----------



## MiaElisaS

stilly said:


> My new Leopard Pony Fur Tournoi 120 boots today...
> View attachment 4648071
> View attachment 4648072
> View attachment 4648073
> View attachment 4648074
> View attachment 4648075
> View attachment 4648076
> View attachment 4648077
> View attachment 4648078
> View attachment 4648079
> View attachment 4648080



Gorgeous boots with a gorgeous outfit!


----------



## stilly

Qqitzcrystal said:


> Are those leopard boots brand new what a wonderful find? Where did you get them from? Did CL bring back 120mm boots only seen 100mm being sold on their website.



I bought these last year from Poshmark but this is their first time out. This style is from a few years ago. Yes they only seem to be making the 100mm boots these days. I hope they bring the 120mm boots back!



seraphin92 said:


> Nice outfit stilly ! Beautiful high boots ; worn bare leg ?



Thanks *seraphin*! Yes bare legs...



luiza said:


> But in So Kates and others isn't more painful to walk? Wearing Pigalles even if your toes are more exposed this means that you don't suffer from corns pain. I don' t have this luck, most of my heels cover my toes and pain made me crazy!



No actually the So Kates aren't painful at all fro me to wear. And yes they do cover my corns better than the Pigalles...



MiaElisaS said:


> Gorgeous boots with a gorgeous outfit!



Thanks so much *MiaElisaS*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday yesterday, my new Charbon (dark gray) Suede So Kates with a white denim mini and a warm sweater...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday yesterday, my new Charbon (dark gray) Suede So Kates with a white denim mini and a warm sweater...


Such a lovely mix of casual, classy, and daring sexy


----------



## seraphin92

Lovely mix of casual, daring mini skirt.
The weather is not too cold because here the temperatures have gone down*.*


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> Thanks *seraphin*! Yes bare legs...


And bare foot ?


----------



## aporl

Great to see mini again!!!
Just wondering what outfit you would wear during other days? I was really inspired by your work and (particularly) casual outfits and would be quite curious about what outfit you would have the other days!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Such a lovely mix of casual, classy, and daring sexy



Thanks so much *MsYvonne*! A bit of a change from my usual jeans on Casual Friday...



seraphin92 said:


> Lovely mix of casual, daring mini skirt.
> The weather is not too cold because here the temperatures have gone down*.*



Thanks *seraphin*! It was a bit cold that day and thus the sweater. I don't mind going with a mini and bare legs most of winter.



seraphin92 said:


> And bare foot ?



Yes bare foot...



aporl said:


> Great to see mini again!!!
> Just wondering what outfit you would wear during other days? I was really inspired by your work and (particularly) casual outfits and would be quite curious about what outfit you would have the other days!



Thanks *aporl*! I do love minis...
I wear dresses or skirts to work most days and then jeans/minis are usually saved for Casual Fridays and weekends.
I can wear jeans to work during the week but I usually prefer to dress up a bit more.


----------



## sharpster

Stilly... Sokate 120 kid leather. My toes spill, any tips pics??? Help


----------



## stilly

A new floral dress and Violet Suede So Kates to work today.
This was fine until the left heel pierced the cement and ruined the suede heel.
Thus are the perils of taking pics on this brick porch.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> A new floral dress and Violet Suede So Kates to work today.
> This was fine until the left heel pierced the cement and ruined the suede heel.
> Thus are the perils of taking pics on this brick porch.
> View attachment 4652809
> View attachment 4652810
> View attachment 4652811
> View attachment 4652812
> View attachment 4652813
> View attachment 4652814
> View attachment 4652815
> View attachment 4652816
> View attachment 4652817
> View attachment 4652818


I must tell you Stilly your recent pics of the Hot Chicks are near and dear to my heart. So nice to see the effects that they are having - your feet and legs really do look more shapely with each new pic set.
I do hope you will be doing some more sets with unbouts and debouts soon. I LOVE the look of the see thru uppers - especially when they end in a pointed toe ! I have been looking for this plexi style but I haven't been able to find it with a 130mm heel. I would just hate to have to go back down heel-wise now. It took so much practice to get this high everyday so I do want to stay up here, know what I mean ?
Well have a good high day and I'll chat again soon dear.


----------



## aporl

I really love the poses leaning on the fence!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> I must tell you Stilly your recent pics of the Hot Chicks are near and dear to my heart. So nice to see the effects that they are having - your feet and legs really do look more shapely with each new pic set.
> I do hope you will be doing some more sets with unbouts and debouts soon. I LOVE the look of the see thru uppers - especially when they end in a pointed toe ! I have been looking for this plexi style but I haven't been able to find it with a 130mm heel. I would just hate to have to go back down heel-wise now. It took so much practice to get this high everyday so I do want to stay up here, know what I mean ?
> Well have a good high day and I'll chat again soon dear.



Thanks so much *Christina*!
I do love the Hot Chicks and have been wearing them recently despite the cold weather.
Yes I'll wear the UnBouts and Debouts sometime soon.
Unfortunately I haven't seen any plexi heels with the 130mm heel. It would be amazing if they would release some.
I guess we'll have to hope and see...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> I really love the poses leaning on the fence!



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, black skinny jeans with a blazer and not so casual Black Patent Love Me 120's...


----------



## stilly

And from last night, Black Python So Kate 120 Booties...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, black skinny jeans with a blazer and not so casual Black Patent Love Me 120's...
> View attachment 4655380
> View attachment 4655381
> View attachment 4655382
> View attachment 4655383
> View attachment 4655384
> View attachment 4655385
> View attachment 4655386
> View attachment 4655387
> View attachment 4655388
> View attachment 4655389



Beautilful outfit
You are born to live in jeans & Loubs


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> And from last night, Black Python So Kate 120 Booties...



Do you wear your boots barefoot?


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, black skinny jeans with a blazer and not so casual Black Patent Love Me 120's...
> View attachment 4655380
> View attachment 4655381
> View attachment 4655382
> View attachment 4655383
> View attachment 4655384
> View attachment 4655385
> View attachment 4655386
> View attachment 4655387
> View attachment 4655388
> View attachment 4655389


Toecleavage as ist best, so sexy and classy!


----------



## heelsmodels




----------



## heelsmodels




----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Beautilful outfit
> You are born to live in jeans & Loubs



Thanks so much *jeans&heels*! I do love jeans & CL's...


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Do you wear your boots barefoot?



Yes most of the time I wear my boots barefoot.



Mitterman77 said:


> Toecleavage as ist best, so sexy and classy!



Thanks *Mitterman*!



heelsmodels said:


>



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, black skinny jeans with a blazer and not so casual Black Patent Love Me 120's...
> View attachment 4655380
> View attachment 4655381
> View attachment 4655382
> View attachment 4655383
> View attachment 4655384
> View attachment 4655385
> View attachment 4655386
> View attachment 4655387
> View attachment 4655388
> View attachment 4655389


The toe cleavage is beautiful!


----------



## Nottwenty

HannaHeels said:


> I LOVE nudes! You can dress them up or down and still look fantastic. It's my go to color for all occasion shoe.
> PS. Your butt looks incredible, do you work out or is it just a byproduct of you wearing heels?





baldjohn said:


> Wow Stilly your legs look amazing in those stockings and Hot Chicks.  Great to see stockings worn.  How was it wearing Hot Chicks at party, as guess mostly standing?  Any other ladies in 4-5" heels?





stilly said:


> A new floral dress and Violet Suede So Kates to work today.
> This was fine until the left heel pierced the cement and ruined the suede heel.
> Thus are the perils of taking pics on this brick porch.
> View attachment 4652809
> View attachment 4652810
> View attachment 4652811
> View attachment 4652812
> View attachment 4652813
> View attachment 4652814
> View attachment 4652815
> View attachment 4652816
> View attachment 4652817
> View attachment 4652818





stilly said:


> A new floral dress and Violet Suede So Kates to work today.
> This was fine until the left heel pierced the cement and ruined the suede heel.
> Thus are the perils of taking pics on this brick porch.
> View attachment 4652809
> View attachment 4652810
> View attachment 4652811
> View attachment 4652812
> View attachment 4652813
> View attachment 4652814
> View attachment 4652815
> View attachment 4652816
> View attachment 4652817
> View attachment 4652818


Love the leaned back poses.  Unique and really shoes off the heels.  The left heel must have gone through the concrete after the pics were taken. Could it be fixed?  Those were lovely So Kates


----------



## stilly

Nottwenty said:


> Love the leaned back poses.  Unique and really shoes off the heels.  The left heel must have gone through the concrete after the pics were taken. Could it be fixed?  Those were lovely So Kates



Thanks so much *Nottwenty*!
Yes I could get the heel fixed but its just scraped not broken and not that noticeable.
I'll get it fixed when I get rubber soles and heel tips for this pair.


----------



## stilly

Ballerina So Kates today...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> And from last night, Black Python So Kate 120 Booties...
> View attachment 4655390
> View attachment 4655391
> View attachment 4655392
> View attachment 4655393
> View attachment 4655394
> View attachment 4655395
> View attachment 4655396
> View attachment 4655397
> View attachment 4655398
> View attachment 4655399


Those python boots! So in love!


----------



## luiza

Very nice pictures! Congratulation for your daily effort to wear so challenging high heels! I really admire you! You make me think twice when  coming home after a day in only looking good heels but very painful, if next day I'll wear flats, probably not.


----------



## dmhkma

stilly said:


> And from last night, Black Python So Kate 120 Booties...
> View attachment 4655395





stilly said:


> Ballerina So Kates today...
> View attachment 4659183



great that you show us such beautiful views of the red soles lately!


----------



## stilly

Lavenderduckiez said:


> Those python boots! So in love!



Thanks *Lav*!!! 



luiza said:


> Very nice pictures! Congratulation for your daily effort to wear so challenging high heels! I really admire you! You make me think twice when  coming home after a day in only looking good heels but very painful, if next day I'll wear flats, probably not.



Thanks so much* luiza*! Its a labor of love...CL love!!!



dmhkma said:


> great that you show us such beautiful views of the red soles lately!



Thanks *dmhkma*! Yes I'm trying to show a little more red lately...


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, jeans and a plaid blazer with Iriza 120's in Stellar...


----------



## stilly

And out to dinner and the movies last night, Black Patent Hot Waves despite a chilly night...


----------



## aporl

What a simple and chic outfit with Iriza! I love the colour


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, jeans and a plaid blazer with Iriza 120's in Stellar...
> View attachment 4661331
> View attachment 4661332
> View attachment 4661333
> View attachment 4661334
> View attachment 4661335
> View attachment 4661336
> View attachment 4661338
> View attachment 4661339
> View attachment 4661340
> View attachment 4661341


I'm so in love with the arch of your feet in the Iriza, lol!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> And out to dinner and the movies last night, Black Patent Hot Waves despite a chilly night...
> View attachment 4661355
> View attachment 4661356
> View attachment 4661358
> View attachment 4661360
> View attachment 4661361
> View attachment 4661362
> View attachment 4661363
> View attachment 4661365
> View attachment 4661367
> View attachment 4661368


Looking at these i forgot to breath .... perfection does exist!


----------



## HannaHeels

You look gorgeous in the hotwaves.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, jeans and a plaid blazer with Iriza 120's in Stellar...
> View attachment 4661331
> View attachment 4661332
> View attachment 4661333
> View attachment 4661334
> View attachment 4661335
> View attachment 4661336
> View attachment 4661338
> View attachment 4661339
> View attachment 4661340
> View attachment 4661341



Amazing outift


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> What a simple and chic outfit with Iriza! I love the colour



Thanks *aporl*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> I'm so in love with the arch of your feet in the Iriza, lol!



Oh thanks *Mitterman*! I know you love the Irizas...



HannaHeels said:


> You look gorgeous in the hotwaves.



Thanks so much *HannaHeels!*!! It was a rare winter outing for the Hot Waves!!!



jeans&heels said:


> Amazing outift



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new (to me) Nude Patent Pigalle 120's...


----------



## stilly

My new Red Armurabotta 120's Boots...


----------



## marceli

Congratulations Stilly you have whole familly of Armurabotta, amazing shoes!


----------



## MBB Fan

I love those boots.


----------



## MBB Fan

Do you still own and wear Daffodiles? I'd be happy to see some once again.


----------



## stilly

marceli said:


> Congratulations Stilly you have whole familly of Armurabotta, amazing shoes!



Thanks *marceli*! I do love this style!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> I love those boots.



Thanks *MBB*!!!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Do you still own and wear Daffodiles? I'd be happy to see some once again.



I do but I don't wear them that often. I'll have to dig them out.


----------



## stilly

Lots of red for a Valentine's Dinner last night...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> My new Red Armurabotta 120's Boots...
> View attachment 4665010
> View attachment 4665011
> View attachment 4665012
> View attachment 4665013
> View attachment 4665014
> View attachment 4665016
> View attachment 4665017
> View attachment 4665018
> View attachment 4665019
> View attachment 4665020



Would love too see you wearing them with jeans


----------



## Jamesthompson

stilly said:


> Lots of red for a Valentine's Dinner last night...
> View attachment 4666467
> View attachment 4666468
> View attachment 4666469
> View attachment 4666470
> View attachment 4666472
> View attachment 4666475
> View attachment 4666476
> View attachment 4666478
> View attachment 4666479
> View attachment 4666480


Lucky lucky man !!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Lots of red for a Valentine's Dinner last night...
> View attachment 4666467
> View attachment 4666468
> View attachment 4666469
> View attachment 4666470
> View attachment 4666472
> View attachment 4666475
> View attachment 4666476
> View attachment 4666478
> View attachment 4666479
> View attachment 4666480


Obviosly i defenitely agree with Jamesthompson: You've such a lucky man!!!!


----------



## jean_d0e

Your willingness to wear mini’s and heels in cold weather is what makes it so much sexier

I bet you stole the show upon arriving at the restaurant


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Would love too see you wearing them with jeans



I wore them with black leggings last week but not jeans yet...something for the future...



Jamesthompson said:


> Lucky lucky man !!!



Thanks *James*! My boyfriend did love the outfit...and the Hot Chicks of course!



Mitterman77 said:


> Obviosly i defenitely agree with Jamesthompson: You've such a lucky man!!!!



Oh thanks *Mitterman*! He does appreciate it...including funding many of these CL's he likes them so much...



jean_d0e said:


> Your willingness to wear mini’s and heels in cold weather is what makes it so much sexier
> 
> I bet you stole the show upon arriving at the restaurant



Thanks* jean_d0e*!!!
Yes I did draw some attention with a bright red dress and sky high heels...even in a crowded restaurant on Valentine's Day.
I've become accustomed to wearing mini dresses and skirts all year round.
I don't tend to stay outside that long in them though thankfully...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> I wore them with black leggings last week but not jeans yet...something for the future...


Would love to see with black leggings, must be chic!
And agree, your boyfriend is really lucky


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Would love to see with black leggings, must be chic!
> And agree, your boyfriend is really lucky



Here you go *aporl*...some faux leather leggings with Black Kid So Kate 120 Booties from a shopping excursion this weekend...









View attachment 4668329


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Thanks* jean_d0e*!!!
> Yes I did draw some attention with a bright red dress and sky high heels...even in a crowded restaurant on Valentine's Day.
> I've become accustomed to wearing mini dresses and skirts all year round.
> I don't tend to stay outside that long in them though thankfully...


That's why we have long coats


----------



## MBB Fan

Wow, you are looking so good!


----------



## HannaHeels

Loving the leather tights, it shows off your incredible figure!


----------



## hairoxxfr

stilly said:


> My new Red Armurabotta 120's Boots...
> View attachment 4665010
> View attachment 4665011
> View attachment 4665012
> View attachment 4665013
> View attachment 4665014
> View attachment 4665016
> View attachment 4665017
> View attachment 4665018
> View attachment 4665019
> View attachment 4665020


wouah u have the red armurabotta boots too .... beautiful


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> Lots of red for a Valentine's Dinner last night...
> View attachment 4666467
> View attachment 4666468
> View attachment 4666469
> View attachment 4666470
> View attachment 4666472
> View attachment 4666475
> View attachment 4666476
> View attachment 4666478
> View attachment 4666479
> View attachment 4666480


Drop dead gorgeous!!  Perfect dress with perfect heels!  Just fabulous!


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> And out to dinner and the movies last night, Black Patent Hot Waves despite a chilly night...
> View attachment 4661355
> View attachment 4661356
> View attachment 4661358
> View attachment 4661360
> View attachment 4661361
> View attachment 4661362
> View attachment 4661363
> View attachment 4661365
> View attachment 4661367
> View attachment 4661368


You look stunning Stilly and the Hot Waves are so very sexy!  I have a pair and just love wearing them!  The BF never complains either...


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> That's why we have long coats



I know* MsYvonne *but then you wouldn't see my red dress. I do have a number of long winter coats but I don't seem to wear them much anymore despite the cold weather. I think I'll dig them out...



MBB Fan said:


> Wow, you are looking so good!



Thanks* MBB*!!!



HannaHeels said:


> Loving the leather tights, it shows off your incredible figure!



Thanks *HannaHeels*! With a blazer you see a lot of butt in these leggings...



hairoxxfr said:


> wouah u have the red armurabotta boots too .... beautiful



Thanks *hairoxxfr*!!!



madisoncouture said:


> Drop dead gorgeous!!  Perfect dress with perfect heels!  Just fabulous!



Thanks so much *madison*! 



madisoncouture said:


> You look stunning Stilly and the Hot Waves are so very sexy!  I have a pair and just love wearing them!  The BF never complains either...



We're shoe twins *madison*! They are a beautiful shoe...I don't get any complaints either...


----------



## aporl

Leather pants are always my fav in winter as well, and it’s so hot with booties!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Leather pants are always my fav in winter as well, and it’s so hot with booties!



Thanks so much *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Debout 120's today...


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> Lots of red for a Valentine's Dinner last night...
> View attachment 4666467
> View attachment 4666468
> View attachment 4666469
> View attachment 4666470
> View attachment 4666472
> View attachment 4666475
> View attachment 4666476
> View attachment 4666478
> View attachment 4666479
> View attachment 4666480



Beautiful outfit for Valentine's Day
It would be nice to have pictures of the dinner


----------



## seraphin92

Beautiful pictures
I love these shoes Debout


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Black Patent Debout 120's today...
> View attachment 4669804
> View attachment 4669805
> View attachment 4669806
> View attachment 4669807
> View attachment 4669808
> View attachment 4669809
> View attachment 4669810
> View attachment 4669811
> View attachment 4669812
> View attachment 4669813



Oh my dear Stilly. Thank you so so much for the lovely photos of your oh so lovely feet and legs in these totally gorgeous DeBouts.


----------



## MBB Fan

Oh my beloved Debouts. May I ask you once again for some pictures from behind?


----------



## binkyboot

stilly said:


> Black Patent Debout 120's today...
> View attachment 4669804
> View attachment 4669805
> View attachment 4669806
> View attachment 4669807
> View attachment 4669808
> View attachment 4669809
> View attachment 4669810
> View attachment 4669811
> View attachment 4669812
> View attachment 4669813


Gorgeous shoes...and gorgeous model!!
Xx


----------



## binkyboot

stilly said:


> My new Red Armurabotta 120's Boots...
> View attachment 4665010
> View attachment 4665011
> View attachment 4665012
> View attachment 4665013
> View attachment 4665014
> View attachment 4665016
> View attachment 4665017
> View attachment 4665018
> View attachment 4665019
> View attachment 4665020


Completely blowned away...
Beautiful boots!
Xx


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Black Patent Debout 120's today...
> View attachment 4669804
> View attachment 4669805
> View attachment 4669806
> View attachment 4669807
> View attachment 4669808
> View attachment 4669809
> View attachment 4669810
> View attachment 4669811
> View attachment 4669812
> View attachment 4669813


Oh stilly it’s my all-time fav! Sooo gorgeous under the sun, and your poses are sexiest than ever!!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Beautiful outfit for Valentine's Day
> It would be nice to have pictures of the dinner



Thanks *seraphin*!!!



Christina2 said:


> Oh my dear Stilly. Thank you so so much for the lovely photos of your oh so lovely feet and legs in these totally gorgeous DeBouts.



Thanks so much *Christina*!!! I do love the Debouts...



binkyboot said:


> Gorgeous shoes...and gorgeous model!!
> Xx



Thanks *binky*!!! 



binkyboot said:


> Completely blowned away...
> Beautiful boots!
> Xx



Oh thanks so much *binky*! I'm so happy to find a pair of these in my size!



aporl said:


> Oh stilly it’s my all-time fav! Sooo gorgeous under the sun, and your poses are sexiest than ever!!



Thanks *aporl*! Yes it was a nice sunny winters day...


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Oh my beloved Debouts. May I ask you once again for some pictures from behind?



Thanks *MBB*!
Here are some behind shots...


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday yesterday, my new Leopard Ponyfur So Kate Booties...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday yesterday, my new Leopard Ponyfur So Kate Booties...
> View attachment 4672135
> View attachment 4672136
> View attachment 4672137
> View attachment 4672139
> View attachment 4672140
> View attachment 4672141
> View attachment 4672142
> View attachment 4672143
> View attachment 4672144
> View attachment 4672145



Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## MBB Fan

stilly said:


> Thanks *MBB*!
> Here are some behind shots...



Thank you. Just perfection.


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Absolutely gorgeous



Thanks* jeans&heels*!!!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Thank you. Just perfection.



Thanks* MBB*!!! I know you like the back shots...


----------



## stilly

Out to dinner last night in Black Python Pigalle 120's...


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> Out to dinner last night in Black Python Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 4673488
> View attachment 4673489
> View attachment 4673490
> View attachment 4673491
> View attachment 4673492
> View attachment 4673493
> View attachment 4673494
> View attachment 4673495
> View attachment 4673496
> View attachment 4673497


Wow!  You look gorgeous Stilly!  Great skirt and the whole outfit is to die for!


----------



## seraphin92

Wow Stilly !
Pretty sweater, pretty skirt.
Nice outfit for dinner


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Out to dinner last night in Black Python Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 4673488
> View attachment 4673489
> View attachment 4673490
> View attachment 4673491
> View attachment 4673492
> View attachment 4673493
> View attachment 4673494
> View attachment 4673495
> View attachment 4673496
> View attachment 4673497


I love the skirt!!!


----------



## stilly

madisoncouture said:


> Wow!  You look gorgeous Stilly!  Great skirt and the whole outfit is to die for!



Oh thanks *madison*!!!



seraphin92 said:


> Wow Stilly !
> Pretty sweater, pretty skirt.
> Nice outfit for dinner



Thanks so much *seraphin*!!!



aporl said:


> I love the skirt!!!



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, Black & White Leopard Iriza 120's...


----------



## stilly

And by request, I wore the bent heel Black Patent Pigalle 120's today. This was another pre-owned purchase...with pre-bent heels...


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Black & White Leopard Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 4676668
> View attachment 4676669
> View attachment 4676670
> View attachment 4676671
> View attachment 4676672
> View attachment 4676673
> View attachment 4676674
> View attachment 4676675
> View attachment 4676676
> View attachment 4676677


You look absolutely fabulous!  Love those Leopard Iriza's


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> Coming back from the airport yesterday after a week's long work trip.
> Black Patent Pigs and a mini for travel day...
> View attachment 4637460
> View attachment 4637461
> View attachment 4637465
> View attachment 4637466
> View attachment 4637467
> View attachment 4637468
> View attachment 4637469
> View attachment 4637470
> View attachment 4637471





HannaHeels said:


> You rock the mini skirt with such confidence





madisoncouture said:


> You always look sensational Stilly!  Love the mini!



My goodness..5" heels with very-mini pleated skirt! On a travel day walking thru airport(s), you must have gotten a LOT of attention. Sensational look!

Gracious..

Below from "Breakfast at Tiffany's", starring Audrey Hepburn


----------



## iamluthien

Your CL collection is my dream, I hope I'll be able to afford a huuuuuge collection of loubs in the future (and hopefully I'll be able to create some cool outfit as you do, cause I loooove your outfits!).
How many hours can you stand in them? How do you manage the pain? How do you break into these patent shoes? Any amazing hacks?

I am just a girl, but I think you are the kind of woman I want to become lol


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Black & White Leopard Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 4676668
> View attachment 4676669
> View attachment 4676670
> View attachment 4676671
> View attachment 4676672
> View attachment 4676673
> View attachment 4676674
> View attachment 4676675
> View attachment 4676676
> View attachment 4676677


Won't go wrong with Iriza!!! 
Would love to see your casual outfit this week...


----------



## stilly

madisoncouture said:


> You look absolutely fabulous!  Love those Leopard Iriza's



Thanks so much *madison*!!!


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> My goodness..5" heels with very-mini pleated skirt! On a travel day walking thru airport(s), you must have gotten a LOT of attention. Sensational look!
> 
> Gracious..
> 
> Below from "Breakfast at Tiffany's", starring Audrey Hepburn



Yes I did get some attention *racq*. When you wear CL's you usually draw some attention.
Thanks!


----------



## stilly

iamluthien said:


> Your CL collection is my dream, I hope I'll be able to afford a huuuuuge collection of loubs in the future (and hopefully I'll be able to create some cool outfit as you do, cause I loooove your outfits!).
> How many hours can you stand in them? How do you manage the pain? How do you break into these patent shoes? Any amazing hacks?
> 
> I am just a girl, but I think you are the kind of woman I want to become lol



Oh thanks so much* iamluthien*!
I wear CL's or high heels almost every day so I can wear them for 10-12 hours a day but maybe that's only an hour or two of standing and walking. You get used to wearing them so the pain is minimal unless I walk a lot. I usually wear new pairs including patents around the house to break them in.


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Won't go wrong with Iriza!!!
> Would love to see your casual outfit this week...



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

Nude Viennana 120's from Casual Friday...


----------



## iamluthien

stilly said:


> Oh thanks so much* iamluthien*!
> I wear CL's or high heels almost every day so I can wear them for 10-12 hours a day but maybe that's only an hour or two of standing and walking. You get used to wearing them so the pain is minimal unless I walk a lot. I usually wear new pairs including patents around the house to break them in.


Thanks for your reply! My source of excruciating pain is the pinky toe, it is the only unbearable thing when I wear heels! I hope to get used to it as you do X how many years did you need to get used to high heels to the point that you are able to wear them even 12h a day?
I am soooo gealous of your collection


----------



## stilly

iamluthien said:


> Thanks for your reply! My source of excruciating pain is the pinky toe, it is the only unbearable thing when I wear heels! I hope to get used to it as you do X how many years did you need to get used to high heels to the point that you are able to wear them even 12h a day?
> I am soooo gealous of your collection



My right pinky toe used to help as well but eventually the pain subsided. I do have a bit of  callus on the pinky toe though.
Thanks again!


----------



## stilly

Heading out to dinner last night in an oversized sweater dress and Nude Kid So Kates...


----------



## KatPerry

Such a chic outfit!


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> Nude Viennana 120's from Casual Friday...
> View attachment 4678989
> View attachment 4678990
> View attachment 4678989
> View attachment 4678990
> View attachment 4678991
> View attachment 4678992
> View attachment 4678993
> View attachment 4679000
> View attachment 4679001
> View attachment 4679002
> View attachment 4679003
> View attachment 4678989
> View attachment 4678990
> View attachment 4678991
> View attachment 4678992
> View attachment 4678993
> View attachment 4679000
> View attachment 4679001
> View attachment 4679002
> View attachment 4679003
> View attachment 4679011


I'm totally in love with these wow casual Friday  , still I love how your toe look and you are a Ambassador for any woman who wears sexy heels who like my self has corns callous bunions etc,  just fab Stilly ♥️


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Here you go *aporl*...some faux leather leggings with Black Kid So Kate 120 Booties from a shopping excursion this weekend...
> View attachment 4668317
> View attachment 4668318
> View attachment 4668320
> View attachment 4668321
> View attachment 4668322
> View attachment 4668323
> View attachment 4668324
> View attachment 4668326
> View attachment 4668327
> View attachment 4668329


WOW Killerlegs!!!! Awesome Show!


----------



## stilly

KatPerry said:


> Such a chic outfit!



Thanks *KatPerry*!!!


----------



## stilly

sharon100 said:


> I'm totally in love with these wow casual Friday  , still I love how your toe look and you are a Ambassador for any woman who wears sexy heels who like my self has corns callous bunions etc,  just fab Stilly ♥️



Oh thanks *sharon*!
Yes I love the way the toes show through on this style despite my many toe imperfections.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> WOW Killerlegs!!!! Awesome Show!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*! This is bit shorter than normal sweater dress. It looked longer on the online model.
I had to keep pulling it down all night...


----------



## stilly

White Patent Pigalle 120's today...


----------



## KatPerry

Very spring-like!


----------



## jeans&heels

Nude Viennana 120's from Casual Friday...
View attachment 4678989 View attachment 4678990 View attachment 4678989 View attachment 4678990 View attachment 4678991 View attachment 4678992 View attachment 4678993 View attachment 4679000 View attachment 4679001 View attachment 4679002 View attachment 4679003 View attachment 4678989 View attachment 4678990 View attachment 4678991 View attachment 4678992 View attachment 4678993 View attachment 4679000 View attachment 4679001 View attachment 4679002 View attachment 4679003 View attachment 4679011


Another beautiful casual outfit


----------



## stilly

KatPerry said:


> Very spring-like!



Thanks *KatPerry*!!!


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Nude Viennana 120's from Casual Friday...
> View attachment 4678989 View attachment 4678990 View attachment 4678989 View attachment 4678990 View attachment 4678991 View attachment 4678992 View attachment 4678993 View attachment 4679000 View attachment 4679001 View attachment 4679002 View attachment 4679003 View attachment 4678989 View attachment 4678990 View attachment 4678991 View attachment 4678992 View attachment 4678993 View attachment 4679000 View attachment 4679001 View attachment 4679002 View attachment 4679003 View attachment 4679011
> 
> 
> Another beautiful casual outfit



Thanks so much* jeans&heels*!!!


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday today, new to me Nude Patent Pigalle 120's...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, new to me Nude Patent Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 4683738
> View attachment 4683739
> View attachment 4683740
> View attachment 4683741
> View attachment 4683742
> View attachment 4683743
> View attachment 4683744
> View attachment 4683745
> View attachment 4683746
> View attachment 4683747


Stilly you look so gorgeous with casual outfit, I'm in love with your front pose facing camera. Really want to see more of your casual outfits even you still prefer dresses.
And you're legend with sweater and heels, so envy of you having such beautiful legs


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Stilly you look so gorgeous with casual outfit, I'm in love with your front pose facing camera. Really want to see more of your casual outfits even you still prefer dresses.
> And you're legend with sweater and heels, so envy of you having such beautiful legs



Oh thanks so much *aporl*!!!
I do like wearing jeans as a break from my dresses.
More to come...


----------



## Jamesthompson

Wow. Stilly you have been modelling elegantly your gorgeous and vast collection on this website for 9 years now !! 
Well done and I hope we keep seeing you just as beautiful in the years to come


----------



## jeans&heels

So lovely you look in jeans & CL's
Also love the toe cleavage in this shoes


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> My right pinky toe used to help as well but eventually the pain subsided. I do have a bit of  callus on the pinky toe though.
> Thanks again!



What is your most painful shoes?


----------



## HannaHeels

Stilly,
How tall are you without heels?


----------



## stilly

Jamesthompson said:


> Wow. Stilly you have been modelling elegantly your gorgeous and vast collection on this website for 9 years now !!
> Well done and I hope we keep seeing you just as beautiful in the years to come



Thanks *James*! I can't wait to get to 10 years!!!



jeans&heels said:


> So lovely you look in jeans & CL's
> Also love the toe cleavage in this shoes



Thanks so much* jeans&heels*!!!



jeans&heels said:


> What is your most painful shoes?



Wow that's a hard choice. My Lucifer Bows aren't very comfy. The leather is very thick and stiff.



HannaHeels said:


> Stilly,
> How tall are you without heels?



I'm about 5'6"...taller with my CL's of course...


----------



## stilly

From a chilly Saturday, Black Calf Ishtar 120 Booties with very casual jeans and a puffer jacket...


----------



## stilly

New (pre-owned) Black Suede Over The Knee Ishtar Boots...


----------



## marceli

OMG ! I'm speechless...Stilly your Ishtar boots are to die for, same as booties  They fit so well. I dont know why but long version remind me a little bit Jimmy Choo Titan boots... anyway, your lastest posts are exceptional. I guess this is not the last word from you this winter... :>. 
P.S
I wonder how Ishtar would looks like when  swap suede  from long version to the leather from booties... just perfect.


----------



## seraphin92

Beautiful these Ishtar boots ! Damage your scarf is a little too long and hides your pretty legs.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From a chilly Saturday, Black Calf Ishtar 120 Booties with very casual jeans and a puffer jacket...
> View attachment 4687326
> View attachment 4687327
> View attachment 4687328
> View attachment 4687330
> View attachment 4687331
> View attachment 4687332
> View attachment 4687334
> View attachment 4687335
> View attachment 4687336
> View attachment 4687337



Jeans and boots looks very good on you


----------



## Jamesthompson

HannaHeels said:


> Stilly,
> How tall are you without heels?


That is if you heels ever touch the ground !!!!


----------



## HannaHeels

stilly said:


> I'm about 5'6"...taller with my CL's of course...


wow you are tall as my BF when wearing hot chicks and even taller when you wear the platforms!


----------



## stilly

marceli said:


> OMG ! I'm speechless...Stilly your Ishtar boots are to die for, same as booties  They fit so well. I dont know why but long version remind me a little bit Jimmy Choo Titan boots... anyway, your lastest posts are exceptional. I guess this is not the last word from you this winter... :>.
> P.S
> I wonder how Ishtar would looks like when  swap suede  from long version to the leather from booties... just perfect.



Oh thanks* marceli*! I got these boots a few weeks ago and I'm trying to enjoy them while the cold winter weather lasts.
I'll be in spring dresses before long!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Beautiful these Ishtar boots ! Damage your scarf is a little too long and hides your pretty legs.



Thanks *seraphin*! If I wrap this scarf around my neck, its so thick I can't move...



Jamesthompson said:


> That is if you heels ever touch the ground !!!!



Oh *James*....



HannaHeels said:


> wow you are tall as my BF when wearing hot chicks and even taller when you wear the platforms!



Yes I'm getting up there...


----------



## stilly

Black Suede So Kates today...


----------



## stilly

Sticking with the black suede theme, Black So Kate 120 Booties...


----------



## aporl

You looms so chic with boots!!!!
Wondering if there's any chance to see you with nylons again?


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Black Suede So Kates today...
> View attachment 4689136
> View attachment 4689137
> View attachment 4689138
> View attachment 4689139
> View attachment 4689140
> View attachment 4689141
> View attachment 4689142
> View attachment 4689143
> View attachment 4689144
> View attachment 4689145


Love These ones, so classy!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Sticking with the black suede theme, Black So Kate 120 Booties...
> View attachment 4689146
> View attachment 4689147
> View attachment 4689148
> View attachment 4689149
> View attachment 4689150
> View attachment 4689151
> View attachment 4689152
> View attachment 4689153
> View attachment 4689154
> View attachment 4689155


I've already told you, that i love this skirt on you ... how about taking a pic wearing it in a sitting position, lol!!!


----------



## MsYvonne

aporl said:


> You looms so chic with boots!!!!
> Wondering if there's any chance to see you with nylons again?


Next winter (2020/2021) I suppose


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> You looms so chic with boots!!!!
> Wondering if there's any chance to see you with nylons again?



Thanks *aporl*! Yes I guess I'm overdue to wear some nylons...



Mitterman77 said:


> Love These ones, so classy!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> I've already told you, that i love this skirt on you ... how about taking a pic wearing it in a sitting position, lol!!!



Oh thanks so much *Mitterman*! I seem to wear this  leather skirt much more than the many other leather skirts I have.
Let me see if I can do some sitting pics.



MsYvonne said:


> Next winter (2020/2021) I suppose



No I think there is still some time this year *MsYvonne*...


----------



## stilly

Casual Friday in my well worn Black Patent So Kates. This is the most worn pair in my CL collection. Perfect with anything!


----------



## stilly

And from yesterday, red boots, black jeans & a check blazer...


----------



## tttppp5

Ah Stilly, How do you feel when going out with such short skirt and high heel? Would you be worried you might trip and reveal something? D=
I know I'd be.


----------



## MBB Fan

Great boots. So lovely.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Casual Friday in my well worn Black Patent So Kates. This is the most worn pair in my CL collection. Perfect with anything!
> View attachment 4690954
> View attachment 4690955
> View attachment 4690956
> View attachment 4690957
> View attachment 4690958
> View attachment 4690959
> View attachment 4690960
> View attachment 4690961
> View attachment 4690962
> View attachment 4690963


Indeed! You must have got lots of compliments in the office I guess?


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Casual Friday in my well worn Black Patent So Kates. This is the most worn pair in my CL collection. Perfect with anything!
> View attachment 4690954
> View attachment 4690955
> View attachment 4690956
> View attachment 4690957
> View attachment 4690958
> View attachment 4690959
> View attachment 4690960
> View attachment 4690961
> View attachment 4690962
> View attachment 4690963


Love These skinnies, it seems like they were made just for your legs and your lower back, lol! Obviosly the so kates are the best with them!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> And from yesterday, red boots, black jeans & a check blazer...
> View attachment 4690979
> View attachment 4690980
> View attachment 4690981
> View attachment 4690982
> View attachment 4690983
> View attachment 4690985
> View attachment 4690987
> View attachment 4690988
> View attachment 4690989
> View attachment 4690990



So nice


----------



## HannaHeels

stilly said:


> Casual Friday in my well worn Black Patent So Kates. This is the most worn pair in my CL collection. Perfect with anything!
> View attachment 4690954
> View attachment 4690955
> View attachment 4690956
> View attachment 4690957
> View attachment 4690958
> View attachment 4690959
> View attachment 4690960
> View attachment 4690961
> View attachment 4690962
> View attachment 4690963


you are perfect


----------



## brazil on heels

Hi Stilly, I've been lurking this forum for years and above all I've been lurking your mouth watering collection . I just joined and I though to get in touch with you, first to congratulate on having completed every heels fanatic's dream collection, secondarily because someone that claims that he or she, has your permission to post your images on IG, started following my ig page. I cannot find his profile anymore actually, but I thought of warning you in case you didn't give any authorization. Have a great day/evening, Sav xx


----------



## stilly

tttppp5 said:


> Ah Stilly, How do you feel when going out with such short skirt and high heel? Would you be worried you might trip and reveal something? D=
> I know I'd be.



Oh *ttppp5*...hopefully I can stay upright...



MBB Fan said:


> Great boots. So lovely.



Thanks *MBB*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> Love These skinnies, it seems like they were made just for your legs and your lower back, lol! Obviosly the so kates are the best with them!



Thanks *mitterman*! I do love skinny pants. They're a more dressy alternative to jeans.



aporl said:


> Indeed! You must have got lots of compliments in the office I guess?



Thanks *aporl*! I did get a compliment or two...



jeans&heels said:


> So nice



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



HannaHeels said:


> you are perfect



Thanks so much *Hanna*!!!


----------



## stilly

brazil on heels said:


> Hi Stilly, I've been lurking this forum for years and above all I've been lurking your mouth watering collection . I just joined and I though to get in touch with you, first to congratulate on having completed every heels fanatic's dream collection, secondarily because someone that claims that he or she, has your permission to post your images on IG, started following my ig page. I cannot find his profile anymore actually, but I thought of warning you in case you didn't give any authorization. Have a great day/evening, Sav xx



Thanks *brazil on heels*! I did give one of my followers permission to post some of my pics on IG. Someday I'll open my own account but not yet. I've seen your pics on IG and they're gorgeous. Thanks for looking out for me!


----------



## stilly

I hope everyone is staying healthy and safe during these trying times. Like many of us, I'm working from home now but I still like to  wear my CL's. Today, I donned my new Ponyfur Jaguar So Kates to work from home. I've been looking for a pair of these for a while and finally found a beautiful pre-owned pair...


----------



## Paddy0174

These really are trying times for all of us. Please stay safe and healthy! 

And thank you very much for showing of your "home" style. It gives others (me  ) the feeling of normality in uncertain times!


----------



## aporl

Thanks for sharing! Would love to see more of your creations from home. And please take care!


----------



## fashionheelschic

stilly said:


> Black Suede So Kates today...
> View attachment 4689136
> View attachment 4689137
> View attachment 4689138
> View attachment 4689139
> View attachment 4689140
> View attachment 4689141
> View attachment 4689142
> View attachment 4689143
> View attachment 4689144
> View attachment 4689145


Gorgeous!


----------



## fashionheelschic

stilly said:


> Casual Friday in my well worn Black Patent So Kates. This is the most worn pair in my CL collection. Perfect with anything!
> View attachment 4690954
> View attachment 4690955
> View attachment 4690956
> View attachment 4690957
> View attachment 4690958
> View attachment 4690959
> View attachment 4690960
> View attachment 4690961
> View attachment 4690962
> View attachment 4690963


Yes they are perfect! I just got myself a pair and love them!


----------



## brazil on heels

stilly said:


> Thanks *brazil on heels*! I did give one of my followers permission to post some of my pics on IG. Someday I'll open my own account but not yet. I've seen your pics on IG and they're gorgeous. Thanks for looking out for me!


It's a plesure...I was wondering why you don't have an account yourself, you are going to be a queen...ps thank you sooo much, big hug xx


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> I hope everyone is staying healthy and safe during these trying times. Like many of us, I'm working from home now but I still like to  wear my CL's. Today, I donned my new Ponyfur Jaguar So Kates to work from home. I've been looking for a pair of these for a while and finally found a beautiful pre-owned pair...
> View attachment 4693172
> View attachment 4693173
> View attachment 4693180
> View attachment 4693181
> View attachment 4693182
> View attachment 4693183
> View attachment 4693184
> View attachment 4693185
> View attachment 4693186
> View attachment 4693187



Beautiful
Love that you keep wearing your CL's even if you're working from home


----------



## stilly

Paddy0174 said:


> These really are trying times for all of us. Please stay safe and healthy!
> 
> And thank you very much for showing of your "home" style. It gives others (me  ) the feeling of normality in uncertain times!



Thanks *Paddy*! I hope to add just a bit of enjoyment to everyone's day...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Thanks for sharing! Would love to see more of your creations from home. And please take care!



Thanks *aporl*! More to come


----------



## stilly

fashionheelschic said:


> Yes they are perfect! I just got myself a pair and love them!



Thanks *fashionheelschic*! 
I'm glad you're enjoying your CL's!


----------



## stilly

brazil on heels said:


> It's a plesure...I was wondering why you don't have an account yourself, you are going to be a queen...ps thank you sooo much, big hug xx



Oh *brazil on heels*...I will at some point...


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Beautiful
> Love that you keep wearing your CL's even if you're working from home



Thanks *jeans&heels*! More to come!


----------



## stilly

Since I'm working from home, why not wear a cozy short sweater dress and boots. Its still been a bit chilly lately..


----------



## stilly

And from Casual Friday, I'm trying to stick to my normal routines so Carbon (dark gray) Suede So Kates with some skinny plaid  trousers (as some of my followers call them)...


----------



## MBB Fan

Gorgeous boots. You are always so chic.


----------



## aporl

You look so gorgeous with that pair of trousers, as if it's only tailored for you.


----------



## HannaHeels

When i see you in skinny jeans/pants I will just keep complimenting your butt because it looks incredible!


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> Heading out to dinner last night in an oversized sweater dress and Nude Kid So Kates...
> View attachment 4679027
> View attachment 4679028
> View attachment 4679029
> View attachment 4679030
> View attachment 4679031
> View attachment 4679032
> View attachment 4679033
> View attachment 4679034
> View attachment 4679035
> View attachment 4679036



Check this nice sweater outfit:

https://lookbook.nu/look/7003296-Sheinside-Skirt-Louis-Vuitton-Clutch-Mango-Sweater

Skirt 
 Shein in  Shein Skirts 
2
 Clutch 
 Louis Vuitton in  Louis Vuitton Clutches 
3
 Sweater 
 Mango in  Mango Sweaters 
4
 Heels 
 Jimmy Choo in  Jimmy Choo Heels

I assume the heels are Anouk, very similar to Pigalle 120. Everything seems to work together, the 5" heels don't "overcome" the other pieces.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> And from Casual Friday, I'm trying to stick to my normal routines so Carbon (dark gray) Suede So Kates with some skinny plaid  trousers (as some of my followers call them)...
> View attachment 4695444
> View attachment 4695445
> View attachment 4695446
> View attachment 4695447
> View attachment 4695448
> View attachment 4695449
> View attachment 4695450
> View attachment 4695452
> View attachment 4695453
> View attachment 4695454


Love this combination!!!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Gorgeous boots. You are always so chic.



Thanks *MBB!*!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> You look so gorgeous with that pair of trousers, as if it's only tailored for you.



Thanks *aporl*! I do love a skinny "trouser"...


----------



## stilly

HannaHeels said:


> When i see you in skinny jeans/pants I will just keep complimenting your butt because it looks incredible!



Oh thanks* Hanna*! It is one of my better assets...


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> Check this nice sweater outfit:
> 
> https://lookbook.nu/look/7003296-Sheinside-Skirt-Louis-Vuitton-Clutch-Mango-Sweater
> 
> Skirt
> Shein in  Shein Skirts
> 2
> Clutch
> Louis Vuitton in  Louis Vuitton Clutches
> 3
> Sweater
> Mango in  Mango Sweaters
> 4
> Heels
> Jimmy Choo in  Jimmy Choo Heels
> 
> I assume the heels are Anouk, very similar to Pigalle 120. Everything seems to work together, the 5" heels don't "overcome" the other pieces.



I love that outfit* racq*! The sweater and skirt are so cute! Yes those are Anouks I believe.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Love this combination!!!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

I had a few requests for nylons so here they are...with Hot Chicks of course...


----------



## KatPerry

Simply spectacular!


----------



## stilly

KatPerry said:


> Simply spectacular!



Thanks *KatPerry*!!!


----------



## stilly

Nude Patent Iriza 120's...


----------



## aporl

Nude Iriza is my all time favorite and you look so gorgeous!!
I just bought a 100mm pre-owned one, can’t wait to have a spin on it, but hopefully things could get better sooner...


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> I had a few requests for nylons so here they are...with Hot Chicks of course...
> View attachment 4696580
> View attachment 4696581
> View attachment 4696583
> 
> View attachment 4696586
> View attachment 4696587
> View attachment 4696588
> View attachment 4696591
> View attachment 4696593
> View attachment 4696594
> View attachment 4696596


Breathtaking look Stilly!  Just beautiful!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> I had a few requests for nylons so here they are...with Hot Chicks of course...
> View attachment 4696580
> View attachment 4696581
> View attachment 4696583
> View attachment 4696586
> View attachment 4696587
> View attachment 4696588
> View attachment 4696591
> View attachment 4696593
> View attachment 4696594
> View attachment 4696596


OMG, so feminine, sexy and classy!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Nude Iriza is my all time favorite and you look so gorgeous!!
> I just bought a 100mm pre-owned one, can’t wait to have a spin on it, but hopefully things could get better sooner...



Thanks *aporl*! I hope you love your new Irizas...



madisoncouture said:


> Breathtaking look Stilly!  Just beautiful!



Thanks so much *madison*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> OMG, so feminine, sexy and classy!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*! I should probably wear nylons more often...


----------



## stilly

New to me, pre-owned Pigalle 120's. I'm not sure if these are snakeskin or leather (no box) but I love the light color & pattern...


----------



## stilly

And yesterday, Nude Pigalle 120's...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Thanks *Mitterman*! I should probably wear nylons more often...





stilly said:


> And yesterday, Nude Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 4700441
> View attachment 4700442
> View attachment 4700443
> View attachment 4700445
> View attachment 4700446
> View attachment 4700447
> View attachment 4700448
> View attachment 4700450
> View attachment 4700451
> View attachment 4700452


I’m soo in love with your nude Pigalle!!
Would love to see more of the nylons if you don’t mind...
And any casual outfit you have made during recent week?


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> And yesterday, Nude Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 4700441
> View attachment 4700442
> View attachment 4700443
> View attachment 4700445
> View attachment 4700446
> View attachment 4700447
> View attachment 4700448
> View attachment 4700450
> View attachment 4700451
> View attachment 4700452


Love the POV pic, your sexy toecleavage is shown of so well... how about a little zoom?


----------



## iamluthien

Beautiful piggies, Stilly! And I love how you combine the outfits!


----------



## Tuscansoul

stilly said:


> New to me, pre-owned Pigalle 120's. I'm not sure if these are snakeskin or leather (no box) but I love the light color & pattern...


These are gorgeous and look beautiful on you, stilly. A great pair for summer.
I've seen Bianca and Very Prive in that color in the past. They were referred to as "Roccia Watersnake"



stilly said:


> And from Casual Friday, I'm trying to stick to my normal routines so Carbon (dark gray) Suede So Kates with some skinny plaid  trousers (as some of my followers call them)...
> View attachment 4695444
> View attachment 4695445
> View attachment 4695446
> View attachment 4695447
> View attachment 4695448
> View attachment 4695449
> View attachment 4695450
> View attachment 4695452
> View attachment 4695453
> View attachment 4695454


Love the casual elegance of the carbon gray suede. It's a fabulous color for your skin tone and looks fantastic on you.


----------



## Heel_lover_uk

stilly said:


> I had a few requests for nylons so here they are...with Hot Chicks of course...
> View attachment 4696580
> View attachment 4696581
> View attachment 4696583
> View attachment 4696586
> View attachment 4696587
> View attachment 4696588
> View attachment 4696591
> View attachment 4696593
> View attachment 4696594
> View attachment 4696596


Absolutely stunning! Do I spot some stocking tops in the penultimate pic??


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> Heading out to dinner last night in an oversized sweater dress and Nude Kid So Kates...
> View attachment 4679027
> View attachment 4679028
> View attachment 4679029
> View attachment 4679030
> View attachment 4679031
> View attachment 4679032
> View attachment 4679033
> View attachment 4679034
> View attachment 4679035
> View attachment 4679036



Amy Adams in an over-size sweater worn as mini-dress. I LOVE her style:

lots of Loubs (5" or higher), sexy bad-girl outfits (to contrast with her "good girl" looks)​
You should study her outfits, you are literally "twins separated at birth"..very similar styles! I'm a big fan of hers

https://www.amyadamsfan.com/gallery/


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> I’m soo in love with your nude Pigalle!!
> Would love to see more of the nylons if you don’t mind...
> And any casual outfit you have made during recent week?



Thanks *aporl*!
More casual outfits to come...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Love the POV pic, your sexy toecleavage is shown of so well... how about a little zoom?



Thanks *Mitterman*!
How about these?


----------



## stilly

iamluthien said:


> Beautiful piggies, Stilly! And I love how you combine the outfits!



Thanks so much *iamluthien*!!! 



Tuscansoul said:


> These are gorgeous and look beautiful on you, stilly. A great pair for summer.
> I've seen Bianca and Very Prive in that color in the past. They were referred to as "Roccia Watersnake"



Thanks *Tuscansoul*! I do think they are watersnake so Roccia Watersnake makes sense.
Yes I love the light color for spring/summer!



Tuscansoul said:


> Love the casual elegance of the carbon gray suede. It's a fabulous color for your skin tone and looks fantastic on you.



Thanks so much *Tuscansoul*!!!



Heel_lover_uk said:


> Absolutely stunning! Do I spot some stocking tops in the penultimate pic??



Thanks *Heel_lover_uk*! Yes these are stay-up stockings so you can probably see just a bit of the upper band...especially with this mini skirt!



racquel said:


> Amy Adams in an over-size sweater worn as mini-dress. I LOVE her style:
> 
> lots of Loubs (5" or higher), sexy bad-girl outfits (to contrast with her "good girl" looks)​
> You should study her outfits, you are literally "twins separated at birth"..very similar styles! I'm a big fan of hers
> 
> https://www.amyadamsfan.com/gallery/
> 
> View attachment 4701417
> View attachment 4701418
> View attachment 4701419
> View attachment 4701420



Love the pics *racq*!
Amy has wonderful style!


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, Black Kid Iriza 120's...


----------



## stilly

And more Black Patent Hot Chicks...this time with a little plaid mini dress...


----------



## MiaElisaS

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Black Kid Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 4701825
> View attachment 4701826
> View attachment 4701827
> View attachment 4701828
> View attachment 4701829
> View attachment 4701830
> View attachment 4701831
> View attachment 4701832
> View attachment 4701833
> View attachment 4701834



That's such a cute dress. Your outfits are always gorgeous . How many Irizas do you own? It's one of my fav CLs (and sadly one of the shoes I can't wear as even in 34 it's too big )


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Black Kid Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 4701825
> View attachment 4701826
> View attachment 4701827
> View attachment 4701828
> View attachment 4701829
> View attachment 4701830
> View attachment 4701831
> View attachment 4701832
> View attachment 4701833
> View attachment 4701834


What a perfect combo! I love the shot you almost slipped off your heels


----------



## Heel_lover_uk

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *iamluthien*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *Tuscansoul*! I do think they are watersnake so Roccia Watersnake makes sense.
> Yes I love the light color for spring/summer!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much *Tuscansoul*!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *Heel_lover_uk*! Yes these are stay-up stockings so you can probably see just a bit of the upper band...especially with this mini skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pics *racq*!
> Amy has wonderful style!


Thank you for the reply  the skirt is the best kind of short! I’d love to see more posts with hosiery!


----------



## stilly

MiaElisaS said:


> That's such a cute dress. Your outfits are always gorgeous . How many Irizas do you own? It's one of my fav CLs (and sadly one of the shoes I can't wear as even in 34 it's too big )



Oh thanks *MiaElisaS*! I think I own 8 or so pairs of Irizas...many I've bought pre-owned over past few years. They are a gorgeous style!



aporl said:


> What a perfect combo! I love the shot you almost slipped off your heels



Thanks *aporl*! Yes I'm always playing with my heels...



Heel_lover_uk said:


> Thank you for the reply  the skirt is the best kind of short! I’d love to see more posts with hosiery!



Thanks! I do love the short skirts...


----------



## stilly

A Casual Friday look...Nude Patent Crosspiga 120's with a blazer and jeans...


----------



## stilly

From a chilly morning, Black Python Unbout 120's...


----------



## MBB Fan

Great pictures. Do you also have some of my favs for me?


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Thanks *Mitterman*!
> How about these?
> View attachment 4701816
> View attachment 4701817


OMG, Stilly you know so well what i like.... you make me so ..... ok, it's the wrong place, lol!


----------



## aporl

I really love both casual outfits, really do. What a perfect match with plaid pants and Unbout!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Great pictures. Do you also have some of my favs for me?



Thanks *MBB*! Which are your favs? I can never remember...


----------



## MBB Fan

double post


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> OMG, Stilly you know so well what i like.... you make me so ..... ok, it's the wrong place, lol!



Thanks *Mitterman*!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> I really love both casual outfits, really do. What a perfect match with plaid pants and Unbout!



Thanks *aporl*!


----------



## stilly

By request, Black Python Lady Peeps make their first appearance for spring...


----------



## MBB Fan

stilly said:


> Thanks *MBB*! Which are your favs? I can never remember...


Photographed from behind. Sorry for not being clear.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> By request, Black Python Lady Peeps make their first appearance for spring...
> View attachment 4704899
> View attachment 4704900
> View attachment 4704901
> View attachment 4704902
> View attachment 4704903
> View attachment 4704904
> View attachment 4704905
> View attachment 4704906
> View attachment 4704907
> View attachment 4704908


Hopefully the first of many... you look awe.... those legs, OMG! Lol!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> A Casual Friday look...Nude Patent Crosspiga 120's with a blazer and jeans...
> View attachment 4704051
> View attachment 4704052
> View attachment 4704053
> View attachment 4704054
> View attachment 4704055
> View attachment 4704056
> View attachment 4704057
> View attachment 4704058
> View attachment 4704059
> View attachment 4704060



Very pretty outfit


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> By request, Black Python Lady Peeps make their first appearance for spring...
> View attachment 4704899
> View attachment 4704900
> View attachment 4704901
> View attachment 4704902
> View attachment 4704903
> View attachment 4704904
> View attachment 4704905
> View attachment 4704906
> View attachment 4704907
> View attachment 4704908



Beautiful
Would love to see you in jeans and yot Lady peeps


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Photographed from behind. Sorry for not being clear.



I thought so. Here you go *MBB*!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Hopefully the first of many... you look awe.... those legs, OMG! Lol!



Thanks *Mitterman*!
Yes all the Peep Toes will be out before long for spring!


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Very pretty outfit



Thanks *jeans&heels*!


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Beautiful
> Would love to see you in jeans and yot Lady peeps



I'll wear Lady Peeps and jeans soon!
I haven't done that in a while so I'm overdue...


----------



## stilly

Staying with the Black Python theme, Matte Black Python So Kates...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Staying with the Black Python theme, Matte Black Python So Kates...
> View attachment 4706230
> View attachment 4706231
> View attachment 4706232
> View attachment 4706233
> View attachment 4706234
> View attachment 4706235
> View attachment 4706236
> View attachment 4706237
> View attachment 4706239
> View attachment 4706230
> View attachment 4706231
> View attachment 4706232
> View attachment 4706233
> View attachment 4706234
> View attachment 4706235
> View attachment 4706236
> View attachment 4706237
> View attachment 4706239
> View attachment 4706241


Wow Stilly, thank you for brighten up my quarantine day! 19 pics are wow, hopefully you'll keep going on this way! Love pic 14 most..., after admiring your style and your toned legs, this closeup from a nice angle is realy well made and obviosly a big turn on!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Staying with the Black Python theme, Matte Black Python So Kates...
> View attachment 4706230
> View attachment 4706231
> View attachment 4706232
> View attachment 4706233
> View attachment 4706234
> View attachment 4706235
> View attachment 4706236
> View attachment 4706237
> View attachment 4706239
> View attachment 4706230
> View attachment 4706231
> View attachment 4706232
> View attachment 4706233
> View attachment 4706234
> View attachment 4706235
> View attachment 4706236
> View attachment 4706237
> View attachment 4706239
> View attachment 4706241


Stilly you made my day!! Thanks for posting your recent experiments at home.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Wow Stilly, thank you for brighten up my quarantine day! 19 pics are wow, hopefully you'll keep going on this way! Love pic 14 most..., after admiring your style and your toned legs, this closeup from a nice angle is realy well made and obviosly a big turn on!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Stilly you made my day!! Thanks for posting your recent experiments at home.



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, Black Salonu 120's with a mini and fuzzy sweater...


----------



## stilly

And today an older style I haven't worn in a long time...Black Calf Alti 160's...


----------



## MsYvonne

Those Alti's are about the only platform heels I adore, they look lovely on you Stilly


----------



## MBB Fan

Oldies but goodies.


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Those Alti's are about the only platform heels I adore, they look lovely on you Stilly



Thanks *MsYvonne*! I do still love them...but I still like the Lady Peeps as a platform heel as well!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Oldies but goodies.



Thanks *MBB*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, Nude Uptown 100's with jeans...




View attachment 4709502


----------



## stilly

And from the weekend, Black & White Polka Dot So Kates...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Thanks *MsYvonne*! I do still love them...but I still like the Lady Peeps as a platform heel as well!


I am not a big fan of peep toes, it became even kind of sport for me to hide my toes for the greater audience


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Black Salonu 120's with a mini and fuzzy sweater...
> View attachment 4707684
> View attachment 4707685
> View attachment 4707686
> View attachment 4707687
> View attachment 4707688
> View attachment 4707689
> View attachment 4707690
> View attachment 4707691
> View attachment 4707692
> View attachment 4707693


For me it's 10/10, you picked it up perfectly from top to bottom!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Uptown 100's with jeans...
> View attachment 4709498
> View attachment 4709499
> View attachment 4709500
> View attachment 4709501
> View attachment 4709502
> View attachment 4709503
> View attachment 4709504
> View attachment 4709505
> View attachment 4709506
> View attachment 4709507


Glad to see you bringing different CL style into casual outfit!! Would love to know what's next!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> I am not a big fan of peep toes, it became even kind of sport for me to hide my toes for the greater audience



Oh I like the peep toes *MsYvonne*...its a nice change from my usual pumps...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> For me it's 10/10, you picked it up perfectly from top to bottom!



Thanks so much *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Glad to see you bringing different CL style into casual outfit!! Would love to know what's next!



Thanks *aporl*! I bought these a while back and haven't gotten to wear them much. They're cute though...


----------



## stilly

Black Suede Pigalli 120 Boots today...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> And from the weekend, Black & White Polka Dot So Kates...
> View attachment 4709510
> View attachment 4709511
> View attachment 4709512
> View attachment 4709513
> View attachment 4709514
> View attachment 4709515
> View attachment 4709518
> View attachment 4709520
> View attachment 4709530
> View attachment 4709531


WOW, you're such an eyecatcher in this Outfit!


----------



## Nottwenty

stilly said:


> And by request, I wore the bent heel Black Patent Pigalle 120's today. This was another pre-owned purchase...with pre-bent heels...
> View attachment 4676694
> View attachment 4676695
> View attachment 4676696
> View attachment 4676697
> View attachment 4676698
> View attachment 4676700
> View attachment 4676702
> View attachment 4676703
> View attachment 4676704
> View attachment 4676694
> View attachment 4676695
> View attachment 4676696
> View attachment 4676697
> View attachment 4676698
> View attachment 4676700
> View attachment 4676702
> View attachment 4676703
> View attachment 4676704
> View attachment 4676705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE





stilly said:


> And by request, I wore the bent heel Black Patent Pigalle 120's today. This was another pre-owned purchase...with pre-bent heels...
> View attachment 4676694
> View attachment 4676695
> View attachment 4676696
> View attachment 4676697
> View attachment 4676698
> View attachment 4676700
> View attachment 4676702
> View attachment 4676703
> View attachment 4676704
> View attachment 4676694
> View attachment 4676695
> View attachment 4676696
> View attachment 4676697
> View attachment 4676698
> View attachment 4676700
> View attachment 4676702
> View attachment 4676703
> View attachment 4676704
> View attachment 4676705





stilly said:


> And by request, I wore the bent heel Black Patent Pigalle 120's today. This was another pre-owned purchase...with pre-bent heels...
> View attachment 4676694
> View attachment 4676695
> View attachment 4676696
> View attachment 4676697
> View attachment 4676698
> View attachment 4676700
> View attachment 4676702
> View attachment 4676703
> View attachment 4676704
> View attachment 4676694
> View attachment 4676695
> View attachment 4676696
> View attachment 4676697
> View attachment 4676698
> View attachment 4676700
> View attachment 4676702
> View attachment 4676703
> View attachment 4676704
> View attachment 4676705


I know I’m late in posting this question, but from your February 27 post, what did you mean when you said “bent heel


stilly said:


> And by request, I wore the bent heel Black Patent Pigalle 120's today. This was another pre-owned purchase...with pre-bent heels...
> View attachment 4676694
> View attachment 4676695
> View attachment 4676696
> View attachment 4676697
> View attachment 4676698
> View attachment 4676700
> View attachment 4676702
> View attachment 4676703
> View attachment 4676704
> View attachment 4676694
> View attachment 4676695
> View attachment 4676696
> View attachment 4676697
> View attachment 4676698
> View attachment 4676700
> View attachment 4676702
> View attachment 4676703
> View attachment 4676704
> View attachment 4676705


I know I’m late in asking this question, but in your February 27 post, you mentioned you were wearing “ bent heel” Pigalles.  What did you mean by bent heel? The heels didn’t look bent to me.  Is that something special?


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Uptown 100's with jeans...
> View attachment 4709498
> View attachment 4709499
> View attachment 4709500
> View attachment 4709501
> View attachment 4709502
> View attachment 4709503
> View attachment 4709504
> View attachment 4709505
> View attachment 4709506
> View attachment 4709507



Beautiful as always
Cool jeans


----------



## iamluthien

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Uptown 100's with jeans...
> View attachment 4709498
> View attachment 4709499
> View attachment 4709500
> View attachment 4709501
> View attachment 4709502
> View attachment 4709503
> View attachment 4709504
> View attachment 4709505
> View attachment 4709506
> View attachment 4709507


Wow these are amazing Stilly! They compliment you and your skin tone so much!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> WOW, you're such an eyecatcher in this Outfit!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I always love the polka dots...



Nottwenty said:


> I know I’m late in posting this question, but from your February 27 post, what did you mean when you said “bent heel
> 
> I know I’m late in asking this question, but in your February 27 post, you mentioned you were wearing “ bent heel” Pigalles.  What did you mean by bent heel? The heels didn’t look bent to me.  Is that something special?



The heels on the older Pigalles tend to get a little curved or bent if you look at them closely. On some pairs its more noticeable than others...



jeans&heels said:


> Beautiful as always
> Cool jeans



Thanks so much *jeans&heels*!!!



iamluthien said:


> Wow these are amazing Stilly! They compliment you and your skin tone so much!!!



Thanks *iamluthien*! I love the little straps on these and should wear them more.


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, Black & White Debout 120's...


----------



## stilly

From today, Black Patent Pigalle 120's...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Black & White Debout 120's...
> View attachment 4711303
> View attachment 4711304
> View attachment 4711305
> View attachment 4711307
> View attachment 4711308
> View attachment 4711310
> View attachment 4711311
> View attachment 4711312
> View attachment 4711313
> View attachment 4711314


Lovely as always Stilly. This is one of my favorite styles and when I see these gorgeous photos of you wearing them I realize why I love these heels so much !! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From today, Black Patent Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 4711361
> View attachment 4711362
> View attachment 4711363
> View attachment 4711364
> View attachment 4711365
> View attachment 4711366
> View attachment 4711367
> View attachment 4711368
> View attachment 4711369
> View attachment 4711370



You wear these heels so well. You really should be a Louboutin model !! Tell me dear - do you prefer the Pigalles or the So Kates ? Why ?


----------



## MBB Fan

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Black & White Debout 120's...



I my beloved Debouts! Especially the last picture is so gorgeous! Do you have some additional ones for me?


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Black & White Debout 120's...
> View attachment 4711303
> View attachment 4711304
> View attachment 4711305
> View attachment 4711307
> View attachment 4711308
> View attachment 4711310
> View attachment 4711311
> View attachment 4711312
> View attachment 4711313
> View attachment 4711314


Really love the close shots, so gorgeous with open/clear pumps!


----------



## dmhkma

stilly said:


> From today, Black Patent Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 4711364


I really like it when you see signs of wear on the soles of your shoes


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Lovely as always Stilly. This is one of my favorite styles and when I see these gorgeous photos of you wearing them I realize why I love these heels so much !! Thank you so much for sharing.



Thanks *Christina*! I do love this style.


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> You wear these heels so well. You really should be a Louboutin model !! Tell me dear - do you prefer the Pigalles or the So Kates ? Why ?



Oh thanks *Christina*! Being a Louboutin model would certainly be my dream job. I prefer the So Kates just slightly over the Pigalles. They seem to fit my feet better and I love the super thin heel.


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> I my beloved Debouts! Especially the last picture is so gorgeous! Do you have some additional ones for me?



Thanks *MBB*! Here are some more pics of the Black & White Debouts...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Really love the close shots, so gorgeous with open/clear pumps!



Thanks so much *aprol*!


----------



## stilly

dmhkma said:


> I really like it when you see signs of wear on the soles of your shoes



Thanks *dmhkma*! I used to cover all my red soles but I stopped doing that a while back. Once they're totally worn out though, I get the red rubber soles installed.


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, Nude Kid Pigalle 120's with jeans & a blazer...


----------



## stilly

The rarely worn Shocking Pink Hot Chick 130's...


----------



## MBB Fan

Thank you so much for the additions. Just unique.
Do you still wear your Rigidaines?


----------



## aporl

Stilly you're totally a Hot Chick queen. Lovely poses, really love the pose of the second pic which had been seen in the past but not quite often recently.
I love your casual posts as well, hopefully there would be a couple more of casual posts before it hits summer.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Black & White Debout 120's...
> View attachment 4711303
> View attachment 4711304
> View attachment 4711305
> View attachment 4711307
> View attachment 4711308
> View attachment 4711310
> View attachment 4711311
> View attachment 4711312
> View attachment 4711313
> View attachment 4711314


These are so sexy! they show off your sqeezed toes so well! Do you get some special coments from your onlookers when you are wearing the debouts?


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Thanks *MBB*! Here are some more pics of the Black & White Debouts...
> View attachment 4713013
> View attachment 4713014
> View attachment 4713015
> View attachment 4713016


I completely agree with MBB, the pic taken from behind is OMG, not only the squeezed toes but also the arch of your feet is absolutely gorgeous!



stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Kid Pigalle 120's with jeans & a blazer...
> View attachment 4713017
> View attachment 4713018
> View attachment 4713019
> View attachment 4713020
> View attachment 4713021
> View attachment 4713022
> View attachment 4713023
> View attachment 4713024
> View attachment 4713025
> View attachment 4713026


Absolutely a gorgeous casual look! Did already someone told you, that you look awsome in your skinnies and heels?



stilly said:


> The rarely worn Shocking Pink Hot Chick 130's...
> View attachment 4713029
> View attachment 4713030
> View attachment 4713031
> View attachment 4713032
> View attachment 4713033
> View attachment 4713034
> View attachment 4713035
> View attachment 4713036
> View attachment 4713037
> View attachment 4713038


They are an eyecatcher! You cateched my Attention! Stilly with hot chicks rulez!


----------



## MiaElisaS

stilly said:


> The rarely worn Shocking Pink Hot Chick 130's...
> View attachment 4713029
> View attachment 4713030
> View attachment 4713031
> View attachment 4713032
> View attachment 4713033
> View attachment 4713034
> View attachment 4713035
> View attachment 4713036
> View attachment 4713037
> View attachment 4713038



Love these pink Hot Chicks. They are super cute!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Thank you so much for the additions. Just unique.
> Do you still wear your Rigidaines?



Thanks *MBB*!
I haven't worn the Rigidaines in a while so I'll have to dig them out for spring.



aporl said:


> Stilly you're totally a Hot Chick queen. Lovely poses, really love the pose of the second pic which had been seen in the past but not quite often recently.
> I love your casual posts as well, hopefully there would be a couple more of casual posts before it hits summer.



Thanks *aporl*! I still do love my Hot Chicks.
More casual pics to come...



Mitterman77 said:


> These are so sexy! they show off your sqeezed toes so well! Do you get some special coments from your onlookers when you are wearing the debouts?



Thanks *Mitterman*!
No I don't get any specific comments when I wear the Debouts.
Clear heels have been more in fashion the last few years though I don't see them that often when I'm out and about.



Mitterman77 said:


> They are an eyecatcher! You cateched my Attention! Stilly with hot chicks rulez!



Thanks so much *Mitterman* for all the wonderful comments!!! 



MiaElisaS said:


> Love these pink Hot Chicks. They are super cute!



Thanks *MiaElisaS*! Super cute and super bright!


----------



## stilly

Nude So Kates today...


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Kid Pigalle 120's with jeans & a blazer...
> View attachment 4713017
> View attachment 4713018
> View attachment 4713019
> View attachment 4713020
> View attachment 4713021
> View attachment 4713022
> View attachment 4713023
> View attachment 4713024
> View attachment 4713025
> View attachment 4713026


Stilly omg amazing toe cleavage I bet the guys was drooling still a amazing shoe for your toe shape .


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> The rarely worn Shocking Pink Hot Chick 130's...
> View attachment 4713029
> View attachment 4713030
> View attachment 4713031
> View attachment 4713032
> View attachment 4713033
> View attachment 4713034
> View attachment 4713035
> View attachment 4713036
> View attachment 4713037
> View attachment 4713038



Perfection Stilly!   You look fabulous!


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Kid Pigalle 120's with jeans & a blazer...
> View attachment 4713017
> View attachment 4713018
> View attachment 4713019
> View attachment 4713020
> View attachment 4713021
> View attachment 4713022
> View attachment 4713023
> View attachment 4713024
> View attachment 4713025
> View attachment 4713026


Loving the classic pigalles with the outfit!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Kid Pigalle 120's with jeans & a blazer...
> View attachment 4713017
> View attachment 4713018
> View attachment 4713019
> View attachment 4713020
> View attachment 4713021
> View attachment 4713022
> View attachment 4713023
> View attachment 4713024
> View attachment 4713025
> View attachment 4713026



So pretty (as always)


----------



## stilly

sharon100 said:


> Stilly omg amazing toe cleavage I bet the guys was drooling still a amazing shoe for your toe shape .



Thanks so much *sharon*! I do love the toe cleavage on the older Pigalles.



madisoncouture said:


> Perfection Stilly!   You look fabulous!



Thanks *madison*!!!



Lavenderduckiez said:


> Loving the classic pigalles with the outfit!



Thanks *Lav*!!!



jeans&heels said:


> So pretty (as always)



Thanks* jeans&heels*!!!


----------



## stilly

Nude Salonu 120's...


----------



## stilly

White Patent So Kates...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> White Patent So Kates...


What a  lovely composition Stilly and nice photo's


----------



## Heel_lover_uk

I love how long your legs look in the nude so kates and the white ones with that dress pair beautifully! How do you keep your legs so toned??


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> What a  lovely composition Stilly and nice photo's



Thanks so much *MsYvonne*!!!


----------



## stilly

Heel_lover_uk said:


> I love how long your legs look in the nude so kates and the white ones with that dress pair beautifully! How do you keep your legs so toned??



Thanks *Heels_lover_ uk*! I do a little running but not much else. I really should workout more...


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, Black Kid Viennana 120's...


----------



## stilly

More casual with Nude So Kates...


----------



## Heel_lover_uk

Another set of pictures with the nude so Kates!! You’re really treating us this week 

As for the need to workout more - I really don’t see the need as you’re in great shape! But maybe some squats in your high heels would be a beauty to behold!

It’s very cold here in the UK today - definitely nylon weather!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Nude Salonu 120's...
> View attachment 4716996
> View attachment 4716997
> View attachment 4716998
> View attachment 4716999
> View attachment 4717000
> View attachment 4717001
> View attachment 4717002
> View attachment 4717003
> View attachment 4717004
> View attachment 4717005


Love These ones! You look fab!



stilly said:


> White Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 4717007
> View attachment 4717008
> View attachment 4717010
> View attachment 4717011
> View attachment 4717012
> View attachment 4717013
> View attachment 4717014
> View attachment 4717015
> View attachment 4717016
> View attachment 4717017


Really great shots... i'm still so focused on your feet in those heels, lol!



stilly said:


> More casual with Nude So Kates...
> View attachment 4718702
> View attachment 4718703
> View attachment 4718704
> View attachment 4718705
> View attachment 4718706
> View attachment 4718707
> View attachment 4718708
> View attachment 4718709
> View attachment 4718710
> View attachment 4718711


Wow, pretty perfect casual Outfit... like a really Young Girl, with the touch of an expirienced women ....


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> More casual with Nude So Kates...
> View attachment 4718702
> View attachment 4718703
> View attachment 4718704
> View attachment 4718705
> View attachment 4718706
> View attachment 4718707
> View attachment 4718708
> View attachment 4718709
> View attachment 4718710
> View attachment 4718711


Thanks for sharing casual outfits, looks gorgeous from top to bottom!


----------



## stilly

Heel_lover_uk said:


> Another set of pictures with the nude so Kates!! You’re really treating us this week
> 
> As for the need to workout more - I really don’t see the need as you’re in great shape! But maybe some squats in your high heels would be a beauty to behold!
> 
> It’s very cold here in the UK today - definitely nylon weather!



Thanks *Heel_lover_UK*! I love the Nude SK's as well.
Its still a bit chilly here in the US as well...thus the blazers.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Really great shots... i'm still so focused on your feet in those heels, lol!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Thanks for sharing casual outfits, looks gorgeous from top to bottom!



Thanks *aporl*! I'd like these new white jeans a little more if they stopped slipping down off my butt...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Thanks *aporl*! I'd like these new white jeans a little more if they stopped slipping down off my butt...


You look gorgeous with white jeans, hopefully this summer won't be too hot so that it would be potentially more casual outfits to watch!


----------



## september1985

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Black & White Debout 120's...
> View attachment 4711303
> View attachment 4711304
> View attachment 4711305
> View attachment 4711307
> View attachment 4711308
> View attachment 4711310
> View attachment 4711311
> View attachment 4711312
> View attachment 4711313
> View attachment 4711314


Love these! the pvc styles have become my favorite.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> The rarely worn Shocking Pink Hot Chick 130's...
> View attachment 4713029
> View attachment 4713030
> View attachment 4713031
> View attachment 4713032
> View attachment 4713033
> View attachment 4713034
> View attachment 4713035
> View attachment 4713036
> View attachment 4713037
> View attachment 4713038


Thank you so much for these totally lovely Hot Chicks photos dear - I think you know these heels have a warm place in my heart and you show them so beautifully - can I please see photos from straight back and down ? That would really make my day. Of course I am at home but I still LIVE in 130mm+  heels and am constantly practicing to go higher. This stay at home order has given me more time to practice. How do you spend your days now dear ?


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> You look gorgeous with white jeans, hopefully this summer won't be too hot so that it would be potentially more casual outfits to watch!



Thanks *aprol*! More casual outfits to come...



label.hoe said:


> Love these! the pvc styles have become my favorite.



Thanks *label.hoe*!!! I do love the clear PVC styles...



Christina2 said:


> Thank you so much for these totally lovely Hot Chicks photos dear - I think you know these heels have a warm place in my heart and you show them so beautifully - can I please see photos from straight back and down ? That would really make my day. Of course I am at home but I still LIVE in 130mm+  heels and am constantly practicing to go higher. This stay at home order has given me more time to practice. How do you spend your days now dear ?



Thanks *Christina*! Great to hear you're still enjoying your 130mm heels.
I'm on video calls all day for work but I'm still wearing my CL's daily...but with a bit more of a casual look. I tend to dress up for the morning and then dress down for the afternoons.

A pic that's straight back and down? Like if there were a camera in the back of my head?


----------



## stilly

Sticking with the white them, new White Kid Mascara 100's...
Lots of toe cleavage with this style...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Thanks *Christina*! Great to hear you're still enjoying your 130mm heels.
> I'm on video calls all day for work but I'm still wearing my CL's daily...but with a bit more of a casual look. I tend to dress up for the morning and then dress down for the afternoons.
> 
> A pic that's straight back and down? Like if there were a camera in the back of my head?



Your answer made me giggle a little Stilly. " Like if there were a camera in the back of my head? " That's not exactly what I meant - lol. I should have explained better I guess. You know how sometimes you take a photo looking straight down at the gorgeous pointy toes and a long time ago you took a photo from straight behind the tall heels ? That's the photos I meant dear.
But your answer got me thinking - I really would like to know what my hot chicks look like when someone right behind me looks down at my heels - they do that a lot - as you probably know. I don't know how you could take that photo - maybe your boyfriend could help ?
Speaking of boyfriends - mine is such a dear. When I told him my shoe repair girl was closed and I needed new heel tips on my black patent hot chicks he said he could do it ! He is so nice to me. I'm sending this photo to show you how they turned out. I don't know if you can tell but he made the tips much thicker than they were so the heels are now just a little bit higher and easier to walk in. Amazing.
As for being stuck at home it's not so bad. Gives me time to practice in my highest heels and come up with new little fashion ideas. My girlfriend made these little sock booties for me. Do you like this look with Hot Chicks ?
	

		
			
		

		
	



Well bye for now dear. Keep those lovely photos and comments coming.


----------



## yoshikitty

These lace socks made the whole look super hot and sexy!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Black Kid Viennana 120's...
> View attachment 4718687
> View attachment 4718688
> View attachment 4718689
> View attachment 4718690
> View attachment 4718691
> View attachment 4718692
> View attachment 4718693
> View attachment 4718694
> View attachment 4718695
> View attachment 4718696





stilly said:


> More casual with Nude So Kates...
> View attachment 4718702
> View attachment 4718703
> View attachment 4718704
> View attachment 4718705
> View attachment 4718706
> View attachment 4718707
> View attachment 4718708
> View attachment 4718709
> View attachment 4718710
> View attachment 4718711



Fabulous outfits


----------



## sharon100

Gosh I love your casual look with these , seeing your toes  adds a really sexy twist to the look ♥️


----------



## Clearblueskies

Christina2 said:


> Your answer made me giggle a little Stilly. " Like if there were a camera in the back of my head? " That's not exactly what I meant - lol. I should have explained better I guess. You know how sometimes you take a photo looking straight down at the gorgeous pointy toes and a long time ago you took a photo from straight behind the tall heels ? That's the photos I meant dear.
> But your answer got me thinking - I really would like to know what my hot chicks look like when someone right behind me looks down at my heels - they do that a lot - as you probably know. I don't know how you could take that photo - maybe your boyfriend could help ?
> Speaking of boyfriends - mine is such a dear. When I told him my shoe repair girl was closed and I needed new heel tips on my black patent hot chicks he said he could do it ! He is so nice to me. I'm sending this photo to show you how they turned out. I don't know if you can tell but he made the tips much thicker than they were so the heels are now just a little bit higher and easier to walk in. Amazing.
> As for being stuck at home it's not so bad. Gives me time to practice in my highest heels and come up with new little fashion ideas. My girlfriend made these little sock booties for me. Do you like this look with Hot Chicks ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720910
> 
> Well bye for now dear. Keep those lovely photos and comments coming.


This photo is from an article by glam sugar.com dated March 2019 - “17 dream shoes by Christian Louboutin” ??


----------



## Christina2

Clearblueskies said:


> This photo is from an article by glam sugar.com dated March 2019 - “17 dream shoes by Christian Louboutin” ??



The photo is almost the same one. Its where my girlfriend got the idea so we tried to do the sane pose.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Christina2 said:


> The photo is almost the same one. Its where my girlfriend got the idea so we tried to do the sane pose.


It is the same photo.  There’s nothing wrong with posting photos you admire, but give credit where its due,


----------



## albatros

[QUOTE = "stilly, post: 33763943, membro: 145982"] Attaccando con il bianco, il nuovo White Kid Mascara 100's ...:Sorridi:
Un sacco di décolleté con questo stile ...
[ATTACH = full] 4720763 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4720764 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4720765 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4720766 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4720767 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4720768 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4720769 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4720770 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4720771 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4720772 [/ ATTACH] [/CITAZIONE]
ohhhhh yes yes yes, Stilly number one always.


----------



## Christina2

Clearblueskies said:


> It is the same photo.  There’s nothing wrong with posting photos you admire, but give credit where its due,


OK. You got me. But my socks were almost the same before I tried to wash them and ruined them - sad face...


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Your answer made me giggle a little Stilly. " Like if there were a camera in the back of my head? " That's not exactly what I meant - lol. I should have explained better I guess. You know how sometimes you take a photo looking straight down at the gorgeous pointy toes and a long time ago you took a photo from straight behind the tall heels ? That's the photos I meant dear.
> But your answer got me thinking - I really would like to know what my hot chicks look like when someone right behind me looks down at my heels - they do that a lot - as you probably know. I don't know how you could take that photo - maybe your boyfriend could help ?
> Speaking of boyfriends - mine is such a dear. When I told him my shoe repair girl was closed and I needed new heel tips on my black patent hot chicks he said he could do it ! He is so nice to me. I'm sending this photo to show you how they turned out. I don't know if you can tell but he made the tips much thicker than they were so the heels are now just a little bit higher and easier to walk in. Amazing.
> As for being stuck at home it's not so bad. Gives me time to practice in my highest heels and come up with new little fashion ideas. My girlfriend made these little sock booties for me. Do you like this look with Hot Chicks ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720910
> 
> Well bye for now dear. Keep those lovely photos and comments coming.



I love this pic of your HC's *Christina*! I love the little ankle nylons/socks...so cute but sexy! 
My boyfriend replaces my heel tips all the time. Finding heel tips has been the harder problem. We usually have to settle for the spares that come with CL's but they aren't very durable. 
Your boyfriend made his own heel tips? How? That's amazing! 
Let me see what I can do with the back shot...


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Fabulous outfits



Thanks so much* jeans&heels*!!!


----------



## stilly

albatros said:


> [QUOTE = "stilly, post: 33763943, membro: 145982"] Attaccando con il bianco, il nuovo White Kid Mascara 100's ...:Sorridi:
> Un sacco di décolleté con questo stile ...
> [ATTACH = full] 4720763 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4720764 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4720765 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4720766 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4720767 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4720768 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4720769 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4720770 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4720771 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = full] 4720772 [/ ATTACH] [/CITAZIONE]
> ohhhhh yes yes yes, Stilly number one always.



Thanks *albatros*!!!


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday today, Nude Patent Fetish Peeps with jeans and a blazer.
Working from home lately, I've been wearing jeans much more with a nice top or blazer since on video calls no one can see below your waist...


----------



## stilly

More Fetish Peeps...I do love this style...


----------



## jeans&heels

Those jeans with pees are perfection


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> More Fetish Peeps...I do love this style...
> View attachment 4721532
> View attachment 4721533
> View attachment 4721534
> View attachment 4721539
> View attachment 4721540
> View attachment 4721541


Stilly you’re rocking with it! Always great to see your casual outfits


----------



## HannaHeels

wow fetish peeps are so sexy! do you have it any other colors?


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Those jeans with pees are perfection



Thanks* jeans&heels*!!!



aporl said:


> Stilly you’re rocking with it! Always great to see your casual outfits



Thanks so much *aporl*!!! 



HannaHeels said:


> wow fetish peeps are so sexy! do you have it any other colors?



Thanks *Hanna*!
Unfortunately, this is the only pair of Fetish Peeps I own.
These were only available for a short time in a handful of colors.


----------



## stilly

White Patent Coxienelle 120's...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> White Patent Coxienelle 120's...
> View attachment 4722905
> View attachment 4722906
> View attachment 4722907
> View attachment 4722908
> View attachment 4722909
> View attachment 4722910
> View attachment 4722911
> View attachment 4722912
> View attachment 4722913
> View attachment 4722914


Love this "girlielook" of you in these!


----------



## mIella

stilly said:


> Sticking with the white them, new White Kid Mascara 100's...
> Lots of toe cleavage with this style...
> View attachment 4720763
> View attachment 4720764
> View attachment 4720765
> View attachment 4720766
> View attachment 4720767
> View attachment 4720768
> View attachment 4720769
> View attachment 4720770
> View attachment 4720771
> View attachment 4720772



Wow *stilly* I seldom comment here just because I feel like I repeat myself all the time but again what classy combinations. Those soles look pristine are those the first time you wore them out?


----------



## mIella

Christina2 said:


> Your answer made me giggle a little Stilly. " Like if there were a camera in the back of my head? " That's not exactly what I meant - lol. I should have explained better I guess. You know how sometimes you take a photo looking straight down at the gorgeous pointy toes and a long time ago you took a photo from straight behind the tall heels ? That's the photos I meant dear.
> But your answer got me thinking - I really would like to know what my hot chicks look like when someone right behind me looks down at my heels - they do that a lot - as you probably know. I don't know how you could take that photo - maybe your boyfriend could help ?
> Speaking of boyfriends - mine is such a dear. When I told him my shoe repair girl was closed and I needed new heel tips on my black patent hot chicks he said he could do it ! He is so nice to me. I'm sending this photo to show you how they turned out. I don't know if you can tell but he made the tips much thicker than they were so the heels are now just a little bit higher and easier to walk in. Amazing.
> As for being stuck at home it's not so bad. Gives me time to practice in my highest heels and come up with new little fashion ideas. My girlfriend made these little sock booties for me. Do you like this look with Hot Chicks ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720910
> 
> Well bye for now dear. Keep those lovely photos and comments coming.


That's such an elegant yet ravishing look *Christina2*!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Love this "girlielook" of you in these!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

mIella said:


> Wow *stilly* I seldom comment here just because I feel like I repeat myself all the time but again what classy combinations. Those soles look pristine are those the first time you wore them out?



Thanks *mlella*! Yes I bought these probably a year ago but had yet to wear them out.
I do love this style though with the little straps.


----------



## stilly

Casual look with jeans, a blazer and Pigalle Ponyfur 120's...


----------



## stilly

I'm still wearing booties in some very cool spring weather...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> I'm still wearing booties in some very cool spring weather...


The combination of your strong looking legs, booties, cute dress and denim jacket radiate you are really a power girl!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Casual look with jeans, a blazer and Pigalle Ponyfur 120's...
> View attachment 4724758
> View attachment 4724759
> View attachment 4724760
> View attachment 4724761
> View attachment 4724762
> View attachment 4724763
> View attachment 4724764
> View attachment 4724766
> View attachment 4724767
> View attachment 4724768


So skinny, so thigt, so sexy, such awesome looking calves shown off so well with those heels... love the ponyfur!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Casual look with jeans, a blazer and Pigalle Ponyfur 120's...
> View attachment 4724758
> View attachment 4724759
> View attachment 4724760
> View attachment 4724761
> View attachment 4724762
> View attachment 4724763
> View attachment 4724764
> View attachment 4724766
> View attachment 4724767
> View attachment 4724768



So beautiful


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Casual look with jeans, a blazer and Pigalle Ponyfur 120's...
> View attachment 4724758
> View attachment 4724759
> View attachment 4724760
> View attachment 4724761
> View attachment 4724762
> View attachment 4724763
> View attachment 4724764
> View attachment 4724766
> View attachment 4724767
> View attachment 4724768


I love your white pants outfit but I have to say you have an absolutely perfect shape in jeans!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> The combination of your strong looking legs, booties, cute dress and denim jacket radiate you are really a power girl!



Thanks *MsYvonne*! Am I the CL superhero...Power Girl? In my dreams...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> I love your white pants outfit but I have to say you have an absolutely perfect shape in jeans!



Thanks *aprol*! These jeans fit well. Especially in the rear...


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, I guess I'd call this semi-casual, work at home style...white denim skirt, black top, Black Patent SK's...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From yesterday, I guess I'd call this semi-casual, work at home style...white denim skirt, black top, Black Patent SK's...
> View attachment 4726101
> View attachment 4726102
> View attachment 4726103
> View attachment 4726104
> View attachment 4726105
> View attachment 4726106
> View attachment 4726107
> View attachment 4726108
> View attachment 4726109
> View attachment 4726110


Classic!!


----------



## Gojadri

I really like your Louboutin shoes. I'm very sexy, especially when you're on heels.
Can you post more photos in the future as you hold on to the heels? Especially on both heels?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Classic!!



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

Gojadri said:


> I really like your Louboutin shoes. I'm very sexy, especially when you're on heels.
> Can you post more photos in the future as you hold on to the heels? Especially on both heels?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4728066



Thanks *Gojadri*! I'll post some of these pics in the future.


----------



## stilly

Natural Python Unbout 120's...


----------



## stilly

Titi (Yellow) Hot Chicks 130's with a new Pink & Yellow Polka Dot spring dress...


----------



## stilly

More Hot Chicks...


----------



## chowlover2

Thanks for bringing us some sun Stilly, we need it in the Northeast!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Natural Python Unbout 120's...


OMG, i love these ones, such a big tease! Heel-arch-toecleavage shown off soooo welll, Stilly, i love you and you feet, your work here and all the rest, you're brigthening up my day in a sexy positive way. And hopefully my englich is getting better writing here, lol!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> More Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 4728344
> View attachment 4728346
> View attachment 4728347
> View attachment 4728348


Yellow is not my favorite colour, but the combi with the dress is cute and ..... that are Hot chicks! Man, after all these years is still unebilvable that your are wearing them in your everyday life..... cause as CL himself said, designing them he thought the hc will be worn more in bed that on streets! Your a goddess!


----------



## HannaHeels

You're so hot!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> More Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 4728344
> View attachment 4728346
> View attachment 4728347
> View attachment 4728348


Oh Stilly. Such gorgeous photos. You really should be a model for CLs. I can't decide which I love the most - the Unbouts or the Hot Chicks. Both have their "finer points" and you wear them so well. Is it the way the Unbouts show off the toes or the way the Hot Chicks show off the arch ? So very hard to decide. Good thing you wear them both so gorgeously dear... keep the lovely photo coming - you know you have a lot of fans out here in high heel land - lol.


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Thanks for bringing us some sun Stilly, we need it in the Northeast!



Thanks *chowlover2*!!! I'm glad these pics brought a little brightness to your day!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> OMG, i love these ones, such a big tease! Heel-arch-toecleavage shown off soooo welll, Stilly, i love you and you feet, your work here and all the rest, you're brigthening up my day in a sexy positive way. And hopefully my englich is getting better writing here, lol!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Yellow is not my favorite colour, but the combi with the dress is cute and ..... that are Hot chicks! Man, after all these years is still unebilvable that your are wearing them in your everyday life..... cause as CL himself said, designing them he thought the hc will be worn more in bed that on streets! Your a goddess!



Thanks again *Mitterman*! I hadn't worn my Hot Chicks in a while and it was great to wear them again!


----------



## stilly

HannaHeels said:


> You're so hot!



Thanks *HannaHeels*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Oh Stilly. Such gorgeous photos. You really should be a model for CLs. I can't decide which I love the most - the Unbouts or the Hot Chicks. Both have their "finer points" and you wear them so well. Is it the way the Unbouts show off the toes or the way the Hot Chicks show off the arch ? So very hard to decide. Good thing you wear them both so gorgeously dear... keep the lovely photo coming - you know you have a lot of fans out here in high heel land - lol.



Thanks *Christina*! Both styles are gorgeous but totally different. I love them both!


----------



## stilly

Graffiti So Kates with a new jacket and leather skirt on a sunny, spring day...


----------



## aporl

Perfect weather with perfect heels!
I was trying to walk with my favourite Nude Patent Iriza at home during this WFH period, my BF really appreciated it but soon I found out there are blisters on my back heel. I really love it though...
That’s why I am so admiring you especially every time you showing your outfits with open heels.


----------



## iamluthien

I love the hot chicks, it's so sad that CL stopped selling his 130mm styles.
Do they hurt? I hope I'll manage to get a pair one day and I hope that I'll manage to develop with time the ability of wearing heels all day long like you do


----------



## Jamesthompson

Fantastic pics Stilly , especially in the Hot Chicks, my favourite.  Your dresses compliment the heels so well.  I always look forward to your pictures, for which I am  grateful.

 I wish one day I could see you walk in these Hot Chicks as I believe you will do it so elegantly and gracefully. 

Does anyone know why Louboutin stopped making HC in  130mm ? They are such a signature shoe.


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Perfect weather with perfect heels!
> I was trying to walk with my favourite Nude Patent Iriza at home during this WFH period, my BF really appreciated it but soon I found out there are blisters on my back heel. I really love it though...
> That’s why I am so admiring you especially every time you showing your outfits with open heels.



I love the Irizas as well *aporl*! The weather for heels has been improving!


----------



## stilly

iamluthien said:


> I love the hot chicks, it's so sad that CL stopped selling his 130mm styles.
> Do they hurt? I hope I'll manage to get a pair one day and I hope that I'll manage to develop with time the ability of wearing heels all day long like you do



I wouldn't say they hurt but my feet and ankles do get tired if I wear them too long.
I hadn't worn Hot Chicks in a month or so before I slipped these on and they were much more comfy than I remembered.


----------



## stilly

Jamesthompson said:


> Fantastic pics Stilly , especially in the Hot Chicks, my favourite.  Your dresses compliment the heels so well.  I always look forward to your pictures, for which I am  grateful.
> 
> I wish one day I could see you walk in these Hot Chicks as I believe you will do it so elegantly and gracefully.
> 
> Does anyone know why Louboutin stopped making HC in  130mm ? They are such a signature shoe.



Thanks *James*!
I don't think they sold that many Hot Chicks when they were out and the trend now seems to be towards shorter heels.
Like most trends, I hope the super high heels come back in a few years or so.


----------



## stilly

Even though I'm working from home lately, I still great dressed for work every morning and usually wear the outfit in the morning at least then sometimes change into something more casual for the afternoon.
Here's a dress from last week with my classic and comfy Black Kid So Kates...


----------



## stilly

And from Casual Friday, a sweatshirt dress and Black Calf Highness 160's...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> And from Casual Friday, a sweatshirt dress and Black Calf Highness 160's...


Oh wow


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> I wouldn't say they hurt but my feet and ankles do get tired if I wear them too long.
> I hadn't worn Hot Chicks in a month or so before I slipped these on and they were much more comfy than I remembered.



That's exactly what I have been saying to a lot of my girlfriends. The higher heels are just like riding a bicycle. Once you learn how to stand and walk properly in a 130mm heel - you never forget. Even if you stop wearing them for a while, you'll find they are a lot more comfy than you remembered when you go back.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Even though I'm working from home lately, I still great dressed for work every morning and usually wear the outfit in the morning at least then sometimes change into something more casual for the afternoon.
> Here's a dress from last week with my classic and comfy Black Kid So Kates...
> View attachment 4732865
> View attachment 4732866
> View attachment 4732867
> View attachment 4732868
> View attachment 4732869
> View attachment 4732870
> View attachment 4732871
> View attachment 4732872
> View attachment 4732873
> View attachment 4732874



Thank you for another grab heel shot dear - sexy as ever.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Thanks *James*!
> I don't think they sold that many Hot Chicks when they were out and the trend now seems to be towards shorter heels.
> Like most trends, I hope the super high heels come back in a few years or so.



Oh my. I sure hope it doesn't take a few years for the super high heels to come back. I only have a few pair and I'm not sure they are going to last that long as much as I wear them - lol


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Even though I'm working from home lately, I still great dressed for work every morning and usually wear the outfit in the morning at least then sometimes change into something more casual for the afternoon.
> Here's a dress from last week with my classic and comfy Black Kid So Kates...
> View attachment 4732865
> View attachment 4732866
> View attachment 4732867
> View attachment 4732868
> View attachment 4732869
> View attachment 4732870
> View attachment 4732871
> View attachment 4732872
> View attachment 4732873
> View attachment 4732874


Obviosly this is an awsome homeworkoutfit! You have such lucky co-homeworkers!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> I love the Irizas as well *aporl*! The weather for heels has been improving!


I’m living in Australia and it’s dry winter here  really painful with the blisters on my heel, probably I could only enjoy your posts for next couple of weeks


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Oh wow



Thanks *MsYvonne*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Oh my. I sure hope it doesn't take a few years for the super high heels to come back. I only have a few pair and I'm not sure they are going to last that long as much as I wear them - lol



We'll have to wait and see *Christina*! I hope the 130mm heels come back soon. Or maybe something even higher...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Obviosly this is an awsome homeworkoutfit! You have such lucky co-homeworkers!



Thanks *Mitterman*! Unfortunately, my coworkers only get to see the top of my outfits over video conferences...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> I’m living in Australia and it’s dry winter here  really painful with the blisters on my heel, probably I could only enjoy your posts for next couple of weeks



Oh that's too bad *aprol*. I have the usual rough heels and some blisters as well going into summer sandal weather...


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, a proper dress for work with CL's. This dress would be better for a nice dinner out but I wanted to try it anyway...


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> And from Casual Friday, a sweatshirt dress and Black Calf Highness 160's...
> View attachment 4732875
> View attachment 4732876
> View attachment 4732877
> View attachment 4732878
> View attachment 4732879
> View attachment 4732880
> View attachment 4732881
> View attachment 4732882
> View attachment 4732883



What a great look Stilly. One of my favorite CL styles and good to see you in a 160 again.  The peep of red under the toe on the Highness is a thing of beauty.


----------



## stilly

Porsha said:


> What a great look Stilly. One of my favorite CL styles and good to see you in a 160 again.  The peep of red under the toe on the Highness is a thing of beauty.



Thanks *Porsha*!
I do love the red tipped toe!


----------



## stilly

From earlier this week, a White Shirt Dress with Black Patent Pigalle 120's...


----------



## Paddy0174

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, a White Shirt Dress with Black Patent Pigalle 120's...


Uh, the 4S.....

Super Sexy Summery Style


----------



## stilly

Paddy0174 said:


> Uh, the 4S.....
> 
> Super Sexy Summery Style



Thanks so much *Paddy*!!!


----------



## stilly

Here is a different spin on Work At Home style. I wore a blazer for a morning video meeting but was able to pair it with cut-off denim shorts and my well worn White Patent So Kates ...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Here is a different spin on Work At Home style. I wore a blazer for a morning video meeting but was able to pair it with cut-off denim shorts and my well worn White Patent So Kates ...
> View attachment 4737793
> View attachment 4737794
> View attachment 4737795
> View attachment 4737796
> View attachment 4737797
> View attachment 4737798
> View attachment 4737799
> View attachment 4737800
> View attachment 4737801
> View attachment 4737802


Ohhh what a combination, not my style (the shorts should have been a little denim skirt), but very sexy


----------



## aporl

You look stunning with white shirt dress...


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> Titi (Yellow) Hot Chicks 130's with a new Pink & Yellow Polka Dot spring dress...
> View attachment 4728334
> View attachment 4728335
> 
> View attachment 4728336
> View attachment 4728337
> View attachment 4728338
> View attachment 4728339
> View attachment 4728340
> View attachment 4728341
> View attachment 4728342
> View attachment 4728343



OMG!  Just stunning Stilly!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Ohhh what a combination, not my style (the shorts should have been a little denim skirt), but very sexy



Oh thanks *MsYvonne*! I'll wear the denim mini soon...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> You look stunning with white shirt dress...



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

madisoncouture said:


> OMG!  Just stunning Stilly!



Thanks so much *madison*!!!


----------



## stilly

Nude Pigalle 120's on a chilly morning...


----------



## stilly

Titi (Yellow) So Kates with a new White & Yellow mini dress...


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> Nude Pigalle 120's on a chilly morning...
> View attachment 4739873
> View attachment 4739874
> View attachment 4739875
> View attachment 4739876
> View attachment 4739877
> View attachment 4739878
> View attachment 4739879
> View attachment 4739880
> View attachment 4739881
> View attachment 4739882



you have great legs my girl.  I would love to be able to wear short skirts like this.


----------



## Gojadri

stilly said:


> Titi (Yellow) So Kates with a new White & Yellow mini dress...



I very much hope that you will take more photos with So Kate's shoes as you stand on both high heels!


----------



## sharpster

Stilly some of your loubs look like have heel gap, Do you ever heel pop or the heel tips get stuck as so narrow?! Also... wide feet in sokate or pigalle, suggestions?!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From yesterday, a proper dress for work with CL's. This dress would be better for a nice dinner out but I wanted to try it anyway...
> View attachment 4734906
> View attachment 4734907
> View attachment 4734908
> View attachment 4734909
> View attachment 4734906
> View attachment 4734907
> View attachment 4734908
> View attachment 4734909
> View attachment 4734910
> View attachment 4734911
> View attachment 4734912
> View attachment 4734913
> View attachment 4734914
> View attachment 4734915


The see trough effect is sexy as hell! Do you agree?


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, a White Shirt Dress with Black Patent Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 4736733
> View attachment 4736734
> View attachment 4736735
> View attachment 4736736
> View attachment 4736737
> View attachment 4736738
> View attachment 4736739
> View attachment 4736740
> View attachment 4736741
> View attachment 4736742


The toeclevage in your pigalles is still one of the best... love the side view of your dress.... such Long legs shown off in a classy sexy way!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Nude Pigalle 120's on a chilly morning...
> View attachment 4739873
> View attachment 4739874
> View attachment 4739875
> View attachment 4739876
> View attachment 4739877
> View attachment 4739878
> View attachment 4739879
> View attachment 4739880
> View attachment 4739881
> View attachment 4739882


Love the lenght of that skirt.... it's a big tease if it stays up that little bit on the balcony... lol!


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> Nude Pigalle 120's on a chilly morning...
> View attachment 4739873
> View attachment 4739874
> View attachment 4739875
> View attachment 4739876
> View attachment 4739877
> View attachment 4739878
> View attachment 4739879
> View attachment 4739880
> View attachment 4739881
> View attachment 4739882



Goodness, mini..mini skirt!

You and Jennifer Lopez have great legs, which need to be shown with Louboutin 120's and short skirts

https://www.usmagazine.com/hot-pics/thigh-s-the-limit-2014179/



> *Thigh’s the Limit*
> Jennifer Lopez had legs for days in a super-short snake-print mini, which she paired with a matching snake-print purse and snake-print shoes.


----------



## stilly

Porsha said:


> you have great legs my girl.  I would love to be able to wear short skirts like this.



Thanks *Porsha*! Its probably my best asset...


----------



## stilly

Gojadri said:


> I very much hope that you will take more photos with So Kate's shoes as you stand on both high heels!



More of those pics to come *Gojadri*!
I think you mean like this...


----------



## stilly

sharpster said:


> Stilly some of your loubs look like have heel gap, Do you ever heel pop or the heel tips get stuck as so narrow?! Also... wide feet in sokate or pigalle, suggestions?!



Yes some of my CL's have a heel gap. Either the shoes were too big to start or I've worn them so much they've become stretched out. All my older Pigalles have stretched out over time. Yes my heels do sometimes pop out and the heels do get stuck...like on escalators or storm grates...but I try to be careful when I'm walking especially to avoid damage to the shoes.

I have slightly wide feet and I find the So Kates fit me better than the Pigalles.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Love the lenght of that skirt.... it's a big tease if it stays up that little bit on the balcony... lol!



Thanks *Mitterman*! I still love the mini minis!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> The toeclevage in your pigalles is still one of the best... love the side view of your dress.... such Long legs shown off in a classy sexy way!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*! I do love the toe cleavage on the Pigalles...its one of the best qualities of that style!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> The see trough effect is sexy as hell! Do you agree?



Where can you see through on that dress *Mitterman*? Its a thick fabric...more of a fall/winter dress except for the short sleeves...


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> Goodness, mini..mini skirt!
> 
> You and Jennifer Lopez have great legs, which need to be shown with Louboutin 120's and short skirts
> 
> https://www.usmagazine.com/hot-pics/thigh-s-the-limit-2014179/



Oh thanks *racq*! But I'm not sure I can keep up with JO's dancer legs!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Jazz Crosspiga 120's...


----------



## stilly

Black Calf Lucifer Bow 120's...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Where can you see through on that dress *Mitterman*? Its a thick fabric...more of a fall/winter dress except for the short sleeves...


See through shoes I suppose, because it's a shoe topic 
The other sexiness is just a side effect that we all love to see and express ourselves.


----------



## Gojadri

Hi Stilly! 
Yes exactly!  It would be very nice!  Could you do the same for photos outside the house?  Thank you in advance!   Below is a photo from the location.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, a White Shirt Dress with Black Patent Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 4736733
> View attachment 4736734
> View attachment 4736735
> View attachment 4736736
> View attachment 4736737
> View attachment 4736738
> View attachment 4736739
> View attachment 4736740
> View attachment 4736741
> View attachment 4736742


Hello Stilly !
This white dress and black patent pigalle will delight you


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> Black Jazz Crosspiga 120's...


Crosspiga is one of my favorite models


----------



## Gojadri

Tina Fyanicci said:


> I'll never understand why people ask for this pose ... I do not like it ... sorry
> But thank you Stilly for your great work through the years !


Dear Tina, we all have different tastes.  Someone loves Louboutin, someone else Valentino!


----------



## Gojadri

Stilly, did your high heels break ?!  Ever?!  What happened to these shoes next?  I see that the heels are bent well, I like them!


----------



## Tina Fyanicci

Gojadri said:


> Dear Tina, we all have different tastes.  Someone loves Louboutin, someone else Valentino!


You're right, Gojadri, I should have kept my mouth shut


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Hello Stilly !
> This white dress and black patent pigalle will delight you



Thanks *seraphin*!!!



Tina Fyanicci said:


> You're right, Gojadri, I should have kept my mouth shut



I try to do a variety of poses as everyone likes something a bit different...



Gojadri said:


> Stilly, did your high heels break ?!  Ever?!  What happened to these shoes next?  I see that the heels are bent well, I like them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743032



Thanks *Gojadri*! No I haven't broken a heel yet (thankfully) but some of them have a become permanent bend in the heel.
The Pigalles seem to bend the most. The So Kates don't seem to bend at all.


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday, Yellow Neon Unbout 120's with jeans...


----------



## stilly

And from earlier last week, Nude Kid So Kates with a new dress...


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Think this pair of Loboutins is one I don't like at all. No offence Stilly but this imo is your worst pair. They look cheap and tacky that yellow and see through pvc just doesn't have the same panache and class most Louboutins usually have.


----------



## MBB Fan

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, Yellow Neon Unbout 120's with jeans...



What a unbelievable great colour! May I ask - as always - for some back shots?


----------



## aporl

Great to see your casual outfit again! Lovely neon green


----------



## Christina2

Gojadri said:


> Уважаемый Стилли!
> Сегодня я просмотрела более 80 страниц с вашими фотографиями в туфлях Louboutin! Я признаю, что я действительно был в восторге от такой красоты!  У тебя много красивых фотографий! Я заметил несколько очень хороших положений, когда ты поднимаешь ногу назад и высоко поднимаешь пятку! Могу я попросить вас сделать больше таких фотографий, когда вы натягиваете каблук? И если бы вы могли потянуть немного сильнее, чтобы увидеть! Заранее спасибо! Я люблю то, что ты делаешь!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4742987
> View attachment 4742986
> View attachment 4742987
> View attachment 4742986



I think these are some of my favorite poses. Especially LOVE the ones in the pink hot chicks and white pigalles where you have pulled the heel up a little higher. I guess it's the same as when we talk about the height of our heels and we say "The Higher the Better !!" Do you agree Stilly ?


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, Yellow Neon Unbout 120's with jeans...
> View attachment 4743945
> View attachment 4743946
> View attachment 4743947
> View attachment 4743949
> View attachment 4743950
> View attachment 4743952
> View attachment 4743954
> View attachment 4743955
> View attachment 4743957



What a magnificent pair of heels Stilly. The bright color is just what we need to add a little sunshine into our lives, Thank you so much for posting them.
One thing I noticed is you wear your ankle straps a bit loose - personally I like to pull my straps up as tight as possible. I think it makes me feel more secure in high, thin heels ...


----------



## stilly

Qqitzcrystal said:


> Think this pair of Loboutins is one I don't like at all. No offence Stilly but this imo is your worst pair. They look cheap and tacky that yellow and see through pvc just doesn't have the same panache and class most Louboutins usually have.



Oh I like them but they're no for everyone...


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> What a unbelievable great colour! May I ask - as always - for some back shots?



Thanks *MBB*!!!
Here you go...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Great to see your casual outfit again! Lovely neon green



Thanks *aprol*!!!



Christina2 said:


> I think these are some of my favorite poses. Especially LOVE the ones in the pink hot chicks and white pigalles where you have pulled the heel up a little higher. I guess it's the same as when we talk about the height of our heels and we say "The Higher the Better !!" Do you agree Stilly ?



Certainty we're in agreement on "The Higher The Better" *Christina*!!!



Christina2 said:


> What a magnificent pair of heels Stilly. The bright color is just what we need to add a little sunshine into our lives, Thank you so much for posting them.
> One thing I noticed is you wear your ankle straps a bit loose - personally I like to pull my straps up as tight as possible. I think it makes me feel more secure in high, thin heels ...



Thanks *Christina*! This is an older pair but the bright neon always seems to brighten my day!
The straps may look loose but when I walk or flex my foot they tighten up considerably.
They're really just decorative anyway...these will stay on fine without the straps.


----------



## stilly

Yet another white shirt dress...this time with a bit more ruffles...and a bit shorter with Black Patent So Kates...


----------



## stilly

Pervenche Patent Iriza 120's...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, Yellow Neon Unbout 120's with jeans...
> View attachment 4743945
> View attachment 4743946
> View attachment 4743947
> View attachment 4743949
> View attachment 4743950
> View attachment 4743952
> View attachment 4743954
> View attachment 4743955
> View attachment 4743957



Beautiful, great to see you back in jeans


----------



## HannaHeels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, Yellow Neon Unbout 120's with jeans...
> View attachment 4743945
> View attachment 4743946
> View attachment 4743947
> View attachment 4743949
> View attachment 4743950
> View attachment 4743952
> View attachment 4743954
> View attachment 4743955
> View attachment 4743957



Loving the bright vibrant colors of this shoe.. it just screams summer!
I like to see you add another pose where you lean back against the fence while you press your right foot against the opposite wall or in the air. That'll make for a wonderful pic.


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Certainty we're in agreement on "The Higher The Better" *Christina*!!!


What about the higher the heels, the shorter the dress or skirt


----------



## aporl

Lovely white shirt dress!
And I really love your poses especially with Iriza, I have never seen anyone modelling Iriza such gorgeously like you did. Would be great to see more in action!


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> Yet another white shirt dress...this time with a bit more ruffles...and a bit shorter with Black Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 4745444
> View attachment 4745445
> View attachment 4745446
> View attachment 4745447
> View attachment 4745448
> View attachment 4745449
> View attachment 4745450
> View attachment 4745451
> View attachment 4745453
> View attachment 4745454



Lovely white shirt dress!
Can you wearing this dress with black patent Hot Chick ?


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Beautiful, great to see you back in jeans



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



HannaHeels said:


> Loving the bright vibrant colors of this shoe.. it just screams summer!
> I like to see you add another pose where you lean back against the fence while you press your right foot against the opposite wall or in the air. That'll make for a wonderful pic.



Thanks *Hanna*!
My legs don't quite have the length to press against the opposite wall...



MsYvonne said:


> What about the higher the heels, the shorter the dress or skirt



Well that's true too *MsYvonne*!
I actually have some pics with micro minis but they show a bit too much...



aporl said:


> Lovely white shirt dress!
> And I really love your poses especially with Iriza, I have never seen anyone modelling Iriza such gorgeously like you did. Would be great to see more in action!



Thanks *aporl*!
I'm not sure what kind of "action" my Irizas would be up for...


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Lovely white shirt dress!
> Can you wearing this dress with black patent Hot Chick ?



Thanks *seraphin*!
I'm saving the Hot Chicks for the 3rd shirt dress I got which is a bit more fitted...and maybe a tad shorter...


----------



## stilly

A new Kate Spade Polka Dress with White Kid Pigalle Follies 120's...


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Merci Allen 130's...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Thanks *aporl*!
> I'm not sure what kind of "action" my Irizas would be up for...


Would love to see with shirt dress or leggings...but it must be scorching hot in US now
And yes! Micro mini!!!


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> Well that's true too *MsYvonne*!
> I actually have some pics with micro minis but they show a bit too much...



oh go on Stilly, I would love to see these shots.


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Black Patent Merci Allen 130's...


The Merci Allen are sort of innocent sexy, opposed to Hot Chicks that are sexy sexy 
Worth to wear them more often.
Y


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, Yellow Neon Unbout 120's with jeans...
> View attachment 4743945
> View attachment 4743946
> View attachment 4743947
> View attachment 4743949
> View attachment 4743950
> View attachment 4743952
> View attachment 4743954
> View attachment 4743955
> View attachment 4743957


OMG! Pure sexiness, skinnies and thoes eycatcher ... squeezed toes shown off so well.... i have too breathe again, lol!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Yet another white shirt dress...this time with a bit more ruffles...and a bit shorter with Black Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 4745444
> View attachment 4745445
> View attachment 4745446
> View attachment 4745447
> View attachment 4745448
> View attachment 4745449
> View attachment 4745450
> View attachment 4745451
> View attachment 4745453
> View attachment 4745454


Pls let me adore those legs, lol! So sexy!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> A new Kate Spade Polka Dress with White Kid Pigalle Follies 120's...
> View attachment 4747311
> View attachment 4747312
> View attachment 4747313
> View attachment 4747314
> View attachment 4747315
> View attachment 4747316
> View attachment 4747317
> View attachment 4747318
> View attachment 4747319
> View attachment 4747320


Simply a very classy look!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Black Patent Merci Allen 130's...
> View attachment 4747321
> View attachment 4747322
> View attachment 4747323
> View attachment 4747324
> View attachment 4747325
> View attachment 4747327
> View attachment 4747329
> View attachment 4747331
> View attachment 4747332
> View attachment 4747333


I don't know why the Merci Allen 130's are looking a way more  fetish than other Loubs .... is it only my Impression? BTW, i have defenitely some kind of female feet/high heels/Loubs shoe fetish ( in a good way, lol), thank you Stilly to Permit my to be a little part of your (our?) virtual shoelife!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Would love to see with shirt dress or leggings...but it must be scorching hot in US now
> And yes! Micro mini!!!



It will be the mini...its bit too hot and humid for legging...


----------



## stilly

Porsha said:


> oh go on Stilly, I would love to see these shots.



They're pushing the limits a bit...


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> The Merci Allen are sort of innocent sexy, opposed to Hot Chicks that are sexy sexy
> Worth to wear them more often.
> Y



I fully agree with that assessment *MsYvonne*...


----------



## stilly

Porsha said:


> oh go on Stilly, I would love to see these shots.



Be patient...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> I don't know why the Merci Allen 130's are looking a way more  fetish than other Loubs .... is it only my Impression? BTW, i have defenitely some kind of female feet/high heels/Loubs shoe fetish ( in a good way, lol), thank you Stilly to Permit my to be a little part of your (our?) virtual shoelife!



Thanks *Mitterman*! I think the shaped heel makes them a bit more fetish. Like a "pin-up" shoe from many years ago...


----------



## stilly

White Patent Lady Peeps with a polka dot mini...


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Hot Chicks with a Yellow Leather Micro Mini...


----------



## HannaHeels

you are a sex symbol!
do you actually wear your micro mini in public? you are a brave woman because i wouldnt be able to handle the reaction i get wearing that!


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Wow the yellow skirt and the hot chicks makes your legs look incredible model like. Just wondering how tall are you?


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> They're pushing the limits a bit...



pushing the limits is good Stilly.  Myself and my SO especially love it when you push the limits.  And you do more than just push the limits, you blur the limits too, and that is very inspirational.


----------



## aporl

Spectacular! Summer has just begun!


----------



## RachelSteele

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *Jodie*!
> They definitely got easier to wear as the week went on.
> I really should have broken in some of the pairs more before wearing them all day.
> I usually wear mules or flats when I get home in the evening. I got some cute pairs of pointed toe heeled mules this season.
> I generally don't like to walk around barefoot no matter how much my feet hurt.
> I did wear a pair of So Kates out to run some errands on Friday night and they almost felt like slippers compared to the Hot Chicks...what a difference!



I'm really sorry to ask you something about such an old post. I'm obsessed with my 'home mules', I have plenty of them and love all of them! *.* 
can you show us those cute pairs of pointed toe mules you said you got? thank you so much and let me tell you, I LOVE your Louboutin collection, you're like THE louboutin model.


----------



## seraphin92

Waoh, this outfit highlights your pretty legs


----------



## stilly

HannaHeels said:


> you are a sex symbol!
> do you actually wear your micro mini in public? you are a brave woman because i wouldnt be able to handle the reaction i get wearing that!



Thanks *Hanna*!
Yes I have worn this out at night...and it certainly does get some second looks...


----------



## stilly

Qqitzcrystal said:


> Wow the yellow skirt and the hot chicks makes your legs look incredible model like. Just wondering how tall are you?



Thanks *Qqitzcrystal*!!! I'm about 5' 7"...but a bit taller in these Hot Chicks...


----------



## stilly

RachelSteele said:


> I'm really sorry to ask you something about such an old post. I'm obsessed with my 'home mules', I have plenty of them and love all of them! *.*
> can you show us those cute pairs of pointed toe mules you said you got? thank you so much and let me tell you, I LOVE your Louboutin collection, you're like THE louboutin model.



Thanks *Rachel*!
I've actually been wearing pointed toe mules even more while working from home lately. They're not Louboutins though.
I'll try to post some pics on my other thread on the Glass Slipper forum...


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Waoh, this outfit highlights your pretty legs



Thanks *seraphin*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Calf Impera 120's from date night dinner on Saturday...with outside dining...


----------



## stilly

From Sunday Brunch in White Python So Kates...


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Same dress at dinner and brunch? Ooh la la!


----------



## MsYvonne

Vanilla Bean said:


> Same dress at dinner and brunch? Ooh la la!


Same kind of dress, other print


----------



## stilly

Vanilla Bean said:


> Same dress at dinner and brunch? Ooh la la!



Both dresses are from Reformation... slightly different except the color. Black and then Navy Floral...


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Same kind of dress, other print



These are actually different styles from Reformation...but so similar its hard to tell...


----------



## stilly

White Patent Pigalle 120's with a Paige dress...
Older style Pigalles...pr
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
e-2013...


----------



## KatPerry

You can’t go wrong showing off a great pair of legs.


----------



## Gojadri

Super!  White will always be the center of attention!


----------



## stilly

KatPerry said:


> You can’t go wrong showing off a great pair of legs.



Thanks *Kat*!


----------



## stilly

Gojadri said:


> Super!  White will always be the center of attention!



Thanks *Gojadri*! I just love white CL's...especially in the spring/summer!


----------



## stilly

From dinner last night, Leopard Senora 130's...


----------



## stilly

And from Friday a new to me pair of pre-owned CL's. I have no idea what the name of this style is but they're a bit different...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> And from Friday a new to me pair of pre-owned CL's. I have no idea what the name of this style is but they're a bit different...
> View attachment 4757436
> View attachment 4757437
> View attachment 4757438
> View attachment 4757439
> View attachment 4757440
> View attachment 4757441
> View attachment 4757442
> View attachment 4757443
> View attachment 4757444
> View attachment 4757445



You look so beautiful with this style! And Senora as well


----------



## Paddy0174

The new-to-you-style looks gorgeous, very youthful.  Are these 120 or 130? Love them, look really great on you!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> You look so beautiful with this style! And Senora as well



Thanks so much *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

Paddy0174 said:


> The new-to-you-style looks gorgeous, very youthful.  Are these 120 or 130? Love them, look really great on you!



Thanks *Paddy*! The black strappy CL's I posted last are 120mm. I do like the strappy look!


----------



## stilly

Red Suede UnBout 120's...


----------



## stilly

Pompadour (pink) So Kates with a new pink floral dress...


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

Stilly, you can wear so kate bootie or thigh high boots , can’t you?love you in boots


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

Why you don’t show your face


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Red Suede UnBout 120's...
> View attachment 4759666
> View attachment 4759667
> View attachment 4759670
> View attachment 4759674
> View attachment 4759675
> View attachment 4759676
> View attachment 4759677
> View attachment 4759678
> View attachment 4759679
> View attachment 4759680


You look perfect from top to bottom, especially the suede unbouts!
Did you have other CL clear pumps besides Debouts and Unbouts?


----------



## Suntaurus

stilly said:


> Pompadour (pink) So Kates with a new pink floral dress...
> View attachment 4759684


I’ve been eyeing these so Kate’s. The color is gorgeous and they look great with the dress!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> You look perfect from top to bottom, especially the suede unbouts!
> Did you have other CL clear pumps besides Debouts and Unbouts?



Thanks *aporl*! I have a few other semi-clear CL's I'll wear as the summer goes on.
Stay tuned!


----------



## stilly

Suntaurus said:


> I’ve been eyeing these so Kate’s. The color is gorgeous and they look great with the dress!



Thanks *Suntaurus*!


----------



## Jamesthompson

Stilly I really like your So Kate and Hot Chick pictures. 
CL reveals the autumn collection 2020 , which does not contain any So Kate, which is very disappointing. First they cancelled Hot Chick 130 and now SK is no longer favoured


----------



## grtlegs

I think the trend is towards lower heels now...not sure....I.e. Clare....


----------



## stilly

Jamesthompson said:


> Stilly I really like your So Kate and Hot Chick pictures.
> CL reveals the autumn collection 2020 , which does not contain any So Kate, which is very disappointing. First they cancelled Hot Chick 130 and now SK is no longer favoured



I know *James*...I've seen the new season styles. Its a bit disappointing. I'll just have to continue to scour the consignment sites and eBay for new pairs. 

In better news, I was able to buy a back-up pair of Black Hot Chick 130's this week that were barely used...


----------



## stilly

grtlegs said:


> I think the trend is towards lower heels now...not sure....I.e. Clare....



Yes it was mostly 100mm shoes like the Kate (which is a beautiful shoe) and now lots of 85mm heels are coming out...


----------



## stilly

For casual Friday today, trying out a new mini skirt with my White Patent Spike Pigalle 120's...
Someone told me these shoes remind them of Legos. I can see that especially in white...
Too hot for jeans today but a mini will do.


----------



## KatPerry

stilly said:


> I know *James*...I've seen the new season styles. Its a bit disappointing. I'll just have to continue to scour the consignment sites and eBay for new pairs.
> 
> In better news, I was able to buy a back-up pair of Black Hot Chick 130's this week that were barely used...


Me too I’ve only bought two new pairs of Louboutins this year. So disappointed with the new trend.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Thanks *aporl*! I have a few other semi-clear CL's I'll wear as the summer goes on.
> Stay tuned!


I can hardly wait to see more semi cleat CL's from you my dear. You wear them so well !


----------



## Christina2

KatPerry said:


> Me too I’ve only bought two new pairs of Louboutins this year. So disappointed with the new trend.


Me three. I cannot believe all women will be satisfied with only 100mm heels. They seem like flats to me - SOOO uninspiring. I guess this means we all have to take special care of our 120+ heels until everyone returns to their fashion sense that the higher the heel, the better some of us feel !


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Red Suede UnBout 120's...
> View attachment 4759666
> View attachment 4759667
> View attachment 4759670
> View attachment 4759674
> View attachment 4759675
> View attachment 4759676
> View attachment 4759677
> View attachment 4759678
> View attachment 4759679
> View attachment 4759680


My goodness Stilly. You continue to spoil us with pics of your fabulous collection of heels. I did not even know they made suede unbouts. They look so cute/sweet/sophisticated. Tell me girl - are these just a bit big for you ? Personally I need the higher heels to fit tight so I don't have the scare of walking out of them - if you know what I mean ?


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

I don’t understand about this. But i’m sorry you about a question if you don’t like . I like you . Thanks you


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> For casual Friday today, trying out a new mini skirt with my White Patent Spike Pigalle 120's...
> Someone told me these shoes remind them of Legos. I can see that especially in white...
> Too hot for jeans today but a  mini will do.



Very nice outfit, but hope too see you in jeans very soon?


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chicks with a Yellow Leather Micro Mini...
> View attachment 4748924
> View attachment 4748925
> View attachment 4748927
> View attachment 4748928
> View attachment 4748929
> View attachment 4748930
> View attachment 4748931
> View attachment 4748932
> View attachment 4748933
> View attachment 4748935


These are so OMG! And the best is you know that so well!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From dinner last night, Leopard Senora 130's...
> View attachment 4757426
> View attachment 4757427
> View attachment 4757428
> View attachment 4757429
> View attachment 4757430
> View attachment 4757431
> View attachment 4757432
> View attachment 4757433
> View attachment 4757434
> View attachment 4757435


Oh my ... you are killing me! Love These ones!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> For casual Friday today, trying out a new mini skirt with my White Patent Spike Pigalle 120's...
> Someone told me these shoes remind them of Legos. I can see that especially in white...
> Too hot for jeans today but a mini will do.
> View attachment 4762870
> View attachment 4762871
> View attachment 4762872
> View attachment 4762873
> View attachment 4762874
> View attachment 4762875
> View attachment 4762877
> View attachment 4762878
> View attachment 4762879
> View attachment 4762880


The new mini is so cute, great combi with the White legos, lol!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> My goodness Stilly. You continue to spoil us with pics of your fabulous collection of heels. I did not even know they made suede unbouts. They look so cute/sweet/sophisticated. Tell me girl - are these just a bit big for you ? Personally I need the higher heels to fit tight so I don't have the scare of walking out of them - if you know what I mean ?



Thanks *Christina*! I actually have the Unbouts in Black Suede as well. No these are my size but they are a little loose. The straps keeps them in place though.


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Very nice outfit, but hope too see you in jeans very soon?



Thanks *jeans&heels*! The weather has been so hot and humid lately I've gone to skirts and dresses instead of jeans.
I'll be wearing jeans again soon though.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> The new mini is so cute, great combi with the White legos, lol!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!


----------



## stilly

From Saturday night dinner, Black Patent Hot Wave 130's with a new midi dress...


----------



## stilly

And from yesterday, sandals with a denim mini...


----------



## KatPerry

What a beautiful contrast between the two outfits!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Saturday night dinner, Black Patent Hot Wave 130's with a new midi dress...
> View attachment 4766145
> View attachment 4766146
> View attachment 4766147
> View attachment 4766149
> View attachment 4766150
> View attachment 4766151
> View attachment 4766153
> View attachment 4766154
> View attachment 4766155
> View attachment 4766156


Simply a big WOW!!! Love the Dress and obviosly the heels! I'm sure that you've got a nice evening!


----------



## LavenderIce

stilly said:


> From Saturday night dinner, Black Patent Hot Wave 130's with a new midi dress...
> View attachment 4766145
> View attachment 4766146
> View attachment 4766147
> View attachment 4766149
> View attachment 4766150
> View attachment 4766151
> View attachment 4766153
> View attachment 4766154
> View attachment 4766155
> View attachment 4766156


This dress is stunning with the HW!  I love how feminine and flowy the dress is.  I think a hand held clutch would have been perfectly suited instead of the crossbody/shoulder bag, only because it distracts from the perfection of the dress with the HW, but other than that 10/10. 



stilly said:


> And from yesterday, sandals with a denim mini...
> View attachment 4766157
> View attachment 4766158
> View attachment 4766159
> View attachment 4766160
> View attachment 4766161
> View attachment 4766162
> View attachment 4766163
> View attachment 4766164
> View attachment 4766165
> View attachment 4766166



The Balotas look so good in watersnake and that's a great summer outfit @stilly.


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> From Saturday night dinner, Black Patent Hot Wave 130's with a new midi dress...
> View attachment 4766145
> View attachment 4766146
> View attachment 4766147
> View attachment 4766149
> View attachment 4766150
> View attachment 4766151
> View attachment 4766153
> View attachment 4766154
> View attachment 4766155
> View attachment 4766156


You look gorgeous Stilly!  Love the dress!  The Hot Waves are my go to date night heel too!


----------



## Paddy0174

stilly said:


> And from yesterday, sandals with a denim mini...



2 Broke Girls, haa, I knew these looked familiar...  Drove me mad since I saw the pics.


----------



## Christina2

madisoncouture said:


> You look gorgeous Stilly!  Love the dress!  The Hot Waves are my go to date night heel too!


Do you also wear Hot Chicks ? Do you find the Hot Waves more comfortable than the Hot Chicks ? Why ?

Thank you in advance for answering my questions


----------



## stilly

KatPerry said:


> What a beautiful contrast between the two outfits!



Thanks Kat  !!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Simply a big WOW!!! Love the Dress and obviosly the heels! I'm sure that you've got a nice evening!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> This dress is stunning with the HW!  I love how feminine and flowy the dress is.  I think a hand held clutch would have been perfectly suited instead of the crossbody/shoulder bag, only because it distracts from the perfection of the dress with the HW, but other than that 10/10.
> 
> 
> 
> The Balotas look so good in watersnake and that's a great summer outfit @stilly.



Thanks so much* Lav*!
I guess I missed my opportunity to use my new Black Patent So Kate clutch...
Next time...


----------



## stilly

madisoncouture said:


> You look gorgeous Stilly!  Love the dress!  The Hot Waves are my go to date night heel too!



Thanks *madison*!!!
I do love the Hot Waves which I find are much more comfy than my Hot Chicks.


----------



## stilly

Paddy0174 said:


> 2 Broke Girls, haa, I knew these looked familiar...  Drove me mad since I saw the pics.



I went from more formal to totally casual... same girl...


----------



## stilly

New Black Patent Fliketta 100's with white jeans...
Lots of toe cleavage with this style...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> New Black Patent Fliketta 100's with white jeans...
> Lots of toe cleavage with this style...
> View attachment 4769183
> View attachment 4769184
> View attachment 4769185
> View attachment 4769186
> View attachment 4769187
> View attachment 4769191
> View attachment 4769196
> View attachment 4769197
> View attachment 4769199
> View attachment 4769200


I really love this style, and I found it perfectly fit with jeans. You look so stunning! Great to see you with leggings again


----------



## Paddy0174

stilly said:


> I went from more formal to totally casual... same girl...


No, no, no, I didn't mean you. I meant the TV series: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2_Broke_Girls

One of the girls, Caroline, played by Beth Beers, has only a few pairs of shoes (=high heels) left from her former life, one of them is this model. Drove me mad, I knew, I had seen these shoes before, but where... 

I may sometimes say things, I shouldn't, but calling you "broke girl" and then twice? *I'd never, ever do that!*


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> New Black Patent Fliketta 100's with white jeans...
> Lots of toe cleavage with this style...
> View attachment 4769183
> View attachment 4769184
> View attachment 4769185
> View attachment 4769186
> View attachment 4769187
> View attachment 4769191
> View attachment 4769196
> View attachment 4769197
> View attachment 4769199
> View attachment 4769200


Defintily a lot of toecleavage... so sexy also with a 100 heel, sorry but i've too admit that these turns me on a lot, lol! I hope you're fine with that my "queen of toecleavage" Stilly!


----------



## seraphin92

I love Fliketta   I found it perfectly fit with jeans. You look so stunning !
Do you also have some back shots ?


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> I really love this style, and I found it perfectly fit with jeans. You look so stunning! Great to see you with leggings again



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

Paddy0174 said:


> No, no, no, I didn't mean you. I meant the TV series: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2_Broke_Girls
> 
> One of the girls, Caroline, played by Beth Beers, has only a few pairs of shoes (=high heels) left from her former life, one of them is this model. Drove me mad, I knew, I had seen these shoes before, but where...
> 
> I may sometimes say things, I shouldn't, but calling you "broke girl" and then twice? *I'd never, ever do that!*



I know the show *Paddy*. I take no offense. I loved Caroline's style!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Defintily a lot of toecleavage... so sexy also with a 100 heel, sorry but i've too admit that these turns me on a lot, lol! I hope you're fine with that my "queen of toecleavage" Stilly!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!
I love the toe cleavage. It was the main reason I bought them.


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> I love Fliketta   I found it perfectly fit with jeans. You look so stunning !
> Do you also have some back shots ?



Thanks *seraphin*!
Here's some back shots...


----------



## stilly

*Friday Fun!* Titi (Yellow) Hot Chicks 130's...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> New Black Patent Fliketta 100's with white jeans...
> Lots of toe cleavage with this style...
> View attachment 4769183
> View attachment 4769184
> View attachment 4769185
> View attachment 4769186
> View attachment 4769187
> View attachment 4769191
> View attachment 4769196
> View attachment 4769197
> View attachment 4769199
> View attachment 4769200


Beautiful as always
Great to see you back in jeans


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> *Friday Fun!* Titi (Yellow) Hot Chicks 130's...
> View attachment 4770540
> View attachment 4770541
> View attachment 4770542
> View attachment 4770543
> View attachment 4770544
> View attachment 4770545
> View attachment 4770546
> View attachment 4770547
> View attachment 4770548
> View attachment 4770549


Dear Stilly.  I love your your yellow hot chicks.  You look amazing in them.  How is their toe room & comfort compared to other 130mm heels?


----------



## lorihmatthews

stilly said:


> New Black Patent Fliketta 100's with white jeans...
> Lots of toe cleavage with this style...
> View attachment 4769183
> View attachment 4769184
> View attachment 4769185
> View attachment 4769186
> View attachment 4769187
> View attachment 4769191
> View attachment 4769196
> View attachment 4769197
> View attachment 4769199
> View attachment 4769200



These shoes are beautiful. Admittedly I haven't been paying much attention to dressy shoes lately because I've been working from home and not going out except to walk my dog.


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Beautiful as always
> Great to see you back in jeans



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Dear Stilly.  I love your your yellow hot chicks.  You look amazing in them.  How is their toe room & comfort compared to other 130mm heels?



Thanks *john*! These are actually a half size larger than my Black Patent Hot Chicks so they're a little more comfy and there is certainly more toe room.


----------



## stilly

lorihmatthews said:


> These shoes are beautiful. Admittedly I haven't been paying much attention to dressy shoes lately because I've been working from home and not going out except to walk my dog.



Thanks* lorihmatthews*! I'm working from home as well but I'm making an effort to dress up at least a few times each week and wear heels to have some normality in my life.


----------



## stilly

A new polka dot dress with White Patent Crosspiga 120's...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> *Friday Fun!* Titi (Yellow) Hot Chicks 130's...
> View attachment 4770540
> View attachment 4770541
> View attachment 4770542
> View attachment 4770543
> View attachment 4770544
> View attachment 4770545
> View attachment 4770546
> View attachment 4770547
> View attachment 4770548
> View attachment 4770549


I suppose wearing the HC is allways a lot of fun .... for your onlookers!!! You're man has too be proud of you (not only for beeing with a sexy Girl!)


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> I suppose wearing the HC is allways a lot of fun .... for your onlookers!!! You're man has too be proud of you (not only for beeing with a sexy Girl!)



Oh thanks *Mitterman*! He certainly appreciates all my CL's!


----------



## stilly

Yellow!


----------



## Gojadri

I waited to see photos of you standing on both heels! But such photos are not


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> Thanks *seraphin*!
> Here's some back shots...
> View attachment 4770538
> View attachment 4770539


Thanks Stilly

Have you other CL that show a lot of toe cleavage ?


----------



## LavenderIce

stilly said:


> Thanks so much* Lav*!
> I guess I missed my opportunity to use my new Black Patent So Kate clutch...
> Next time...



That SK clutch would have been the icing on the cake!  It figures you would have a SK clutch.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Yellow!
> View attachment 4773980
> View attachment 4773981
> View attachment 4773982
> View attachment 4773983
> View attachment 4773984
> View attachment 4773985
> View attachment 4773987
> View attachment 4773988
> View attachment 4773989
> View attachment 4773990


Short Dress, high heels with awesome legs and some sexy toecleavage, is such a pretty combination! Lovely!!!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Yellow!
> View attachment 4773980
> View attachment 4773981
> View attachment 4773982
> View attachment 4773983
> View attachment 4773984
> View attachment 4773985
> View attachment 4773987
> View attachment 4773988
> View attachment 4773989
> View attachment 4773990


So cute!!
Would it be something wild to grab the heel of Iriza like you grabbed HC with hand? Might be really sexy...


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Thanks Stilly
> 
> Have you other CL that show a lot of toe cleavage ?



I do. Some of the newer 100mm pairs I have like the Mascaras and Suzannas have quite a bit of toe cleavage as well.


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> That SK clutch would have been the icing on the cake!  It figures you would have a SK clutch.



I'll do an outfit with the So Kate clutch and So Kates pumps of course in the coming weeks.
I actually have the So Kate clutch in both Nude & Black Patent at this point.
Its very cute yet elegant.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Short Dress, high heels with awesome legs and some sexy toecleavage, is such a pretty combination! Lovely!!!



Thanks as always *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> So cute!!
> Would it be something wild to grab the heel of Iriza like you grabbed HC with hand? Might be really sexy...



Thanks *aporl*! I didn't do the heel grab when I took these pics.
For a future set...


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, blue & white...


----------



## stilly

*Happy 4th of July Independence Day to everyone in the USA!*
As is my tradition, a little red, white & blue today with my Girlstrappi sandals...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Thanks *aporl*! I didn't do the heel grab when I took these pics.
> For a future set...


Your photos are getting better and better dear. You know what me and a lot of other girls might like to see ? I think a close up heel grab in a pair of debouts or unbouts would be so cute and sexy. Maybe from the back, side and front if you could manage it dear.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From yesterday, blue & white...
> 
> View attachment 4778192
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778193
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778195
> 
> 
> View attachment 4778196
> View attachment 4778192
> View attachment 4778193
> View attachment 4778195
> View attachment 4778196
> View attachment 4778197
> View attachment 4778198
> View attachment 4778199
> View attachment 4778200
> View attachment 4778201
> View attachment 4778202


You're the style queen! Pretty conservative girlie looking top with a OMG short mini and those killer heels looks amazing!


----------



## KatPerry

Very patriotic!


----------



## LavenderIce

stilly said:


> *Happy 4th of July Independence Day to everyone in the USA!*
> As is my tradition, a little red, white & blue today with my Girlstrappi sandals...
> View attachment 4778560
> View attachment 4778561
> View attachment 4778562
> View attachment 4778563
> View attachment 4778564
> View attachment 4778566
> View attachment 4778567
> View attachment 4778568
> View attachment 4778569
> View attachment 4778570


Love the Girlistrappi!  I wish I hadn't slept on those.  I love the little bows.


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Your photos are getting better and better dear. You know what me and a lot of other girls might like to see ? I think a close up heel grab in a pair of debouts or unbouts would be so cute and sexy. Maybe from the back, side and front if you could manage it dear.



Thanks *Christina*! Let me see what I can do on the heel grabs in future sets. I haven't worn the Debouts in a while...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> You're the style queen! Pretty conservative girlie looking top with a OMG short mini and those killer heels looks amazing!



Thanks *Mitterman*! I do love a short mini...


----------



## stilly

KatPerry said:


> Very patriotic!



Thanks *Kat*!!!


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> Love the Girlistrappi!  I wish I hadn't slept on those.  I love the little bows.



Thanks *Lav*! I love the little bows too! I wish I had got them in Black Patent as well. They're very rarely for sale used at this point...


----------



## stilly

Lots of green here...the dress, the backdrop and especially the Neon Patent So Kates...


----------



## baldjohn

Wonderful Stilly.  They look amazing.  Love the colour


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Lots of green here...the dress, the backdrop and especially the Neon Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 4780753
> View attachment 4780754
> View attachment 4780755
> View attachment 4780756
> View attachment 4780757
> View attachment 4780758
> View attachment 4780759
> View attachment 4780760
> View attachment 4780761
> View attachment 4780762


Love the Color! How about gettin' those sexy long legs some more sun.... that green with some tanned summer legs should look even sexier.... Hopefully you will pass your hollidays on some nice beach and you post These ones afterwards again!


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Wonderful Stilly.  They look amazing.  Love the colour



Thanks *john*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Love the Color! How about gettin' those sexy long legs some more sun.... that green with some tanned summer legs should look even sexier.... Hopefully you will pass your hollidays on some nice beach and you post These ones afterwards again!



Thanks *Mitterman*! I have been trying to get some more sun lately. But I'm also trying to avoid getting a sunburn!


----------



## stilly

Nude Patent Pigalle Plato 140's...  This is an older pair. You don't see them with the 140mm anymore...


----------



## september1985

stilly said:


> Lots of green here...the dress, the backdrop and especially the Neon Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 4780753
> View attachment 4780754
> View attachment 4780755
> View attachment 4780756
> View attachment 4780757
> View attachment 4780758
> View attachment 4780759
> View attachment 4780760
> View attachment 4780761
> View attachment 4780762


my favorite color is green and you wear it very well! what season are those neon So Kates from and would you mind sharing the exact color please?


----------



## stilly

label.hoe said:


> my favorite color is green and you wear it very well! what season are those neon So Kates from and would you mind sharing the exact color please?



Thanks *label.hoe*! The color actually is called "Neon". I bought these from Barney's NY way back in 2015.


----------



## stilly

All white tonight for dinner with White Calf Impera 120's...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> All white tonight for dinner with White Calf Impera 120's...
> View attachment 4784398
> View attachment 4784399
> View attachment 4784400
> View attachment 4784401
> View attachment 4784402
> View attachment 4784403
> View attachment 4784404
> View attachment 4784405
> View attachment 4784406
> View attachment 4784407


Mr. Louboutin must be thrilled to see how his work has been worn by such an elegant lady with simply gorgeous fashion.
Really love the pose of p#7 even it’s just a straight-up.


----------



## KatPerry

Very nice!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Mr. Louboutin must be thrilled to see how his work has been worn by such an elegant lady with simply gorgeous fashion.
> Really love the pose of p#7 even it’s just a straight-up.



Thanks so much *aprol*! I do love this style and the white on white.  



KatPerry said:


> Very nice!



Thanks *Kat*!!!


----------



## stilly

A new Black & White Dress with Black Kid Allenssima 130's...


----------



## stilly

Another Black & White look...this time a bit more casual with a white denim skirt and Reformation top.
I love these CL cage sandals but my pinky toes don't seem to share the sentiment and they're planning their escape!


----------



## PurseACold

stilly said:


> Another Black & White look...this time a bit more casual with a white denim skirt and Reformation top.
> I love these CL cage sandals but my pinky toes don't seem to share the sentiment and they're planning their escape!
> View attachment 4787999
> View attachment 4788000
> View attachment 4788001
> View attachment 4788002
> View attachment 4788003
> View attachment 4788004
> View attachment 4788006
> View attachment 4788007
> View attachment 4788008
> View attachment 4788010



Love these shoes on you! Your pinky toe is on the loose


----------



## chowlover2

Stilly, don't you have the Girlstrappi sandals in white patent with multicolored bows? Could you wear them?


----------



## KatPerry

You’ll have to lash those pesky pinkies to the other toe to keep them in line!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> All white tonight for dinner with White Calf Impera 120's...
> View attachment 4784398
> View attachment 4784399
> View attachment 4784400
> View attachment 4784401
> View attachment 4784402
> View attachment 4784403
> View attachment 4784404
> View attachment 4784405
> View attachment 4784406
> View attachment 4784407


Don't you just simply adore the laser work on these heels ? Makes me swoon every time I see them. I have never even seen these magnificent heels in person so I must say a big thank you for providing these lovely photos.  I LOVE the way the laces are integrated (a big word from my boyfriend that I did not know the meaning of ) into the shoe. Are the ankles laces hard to fasten ? What do you like most about these heels ?
BTW - are there any new UnBout or Debout heel grab photos in your near future dear ? Please say yes. lol.


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Stilly, don't you have the Girlstrappi sandals in white patent with multicolored bows? Could you wear them?



Go back 10 days or so on this thread *chowlover2* and you can see my Girlstrappis that I wore on the 4th of July.
I have the Blue Denim, Red and White ones.


----------



## stilly

PurseACold said:


> Love these shoes on you! Your pinky toe is on the loose



Thanks *PurseACold*!!!
I actually bought a second pair of this style (I still don't know their name) in a larger size hoping to keep my pinky toes in check but they still sneak out. Those pinky toes seem to have a mind of their own...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Mr. Louboutin must be thrilled to see how his work has been worn by such an elegant lady with simply gorgeous fashion.
> Really love the pose of p#7 even it’s just a straight-up.



Thanks so much *aporl*! I'm not sure Christian is following along...though I'm one of his biggest customers and advocates.


----------



## stilly

KatPerry said:


> You’ll have to lash those pesky pinkies to the other toe to keep them in line!



Those pinky toes seem to do whatever they want *Kat*...they cannot be caged!!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Don't you just simply adore the laser work on these heels ? Makes me swoon every time I see them. I have never even seen these magnificent heels in person so I must say a big thank you for providing these lovely photos.  I LOVE the way the laces are integrated (a big word from my boyfriend that I did not know the meaning of ) into the shoe. Are the ankles laces hard to fasten ? What do you like most about these heels ?
> BTW - are there any new UnBout or Debout heel grab photos in your near future dear ? Please say yes. lol.



Thanks *Christina*! I like this style so much I have 5 pairs. I'll have dig out the nudes soon for a wearing.
This style is tricky to put on. I have to slide my foot under the laces and then lace them up. I also have to lace them fairly tight and even then, after a bit of walking, they still tend to droop down and have to be retied. To avoid more drooping, I don't lace them that far up my leg.

I didn't forget about your heel grabs *Christina*. How about these in Black & White Debout 120's?


----------



## MBB Fan

Great pictures!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Thanks *Christina*! I like this style so much I have 5 pairs. I'll have dig out the nudes soon for a wearing.
> This style is tricky to put on. I have to slide my foot under the laces and then lace them up. I also have to lace them fairly tight and even then, after a bit of walking, they still tend to droop down and have to be retied. To avoid more drooping, I don't lace them that far up my leg.
> 
> I didn't forget about your heel grabs *Christina*. How about these in Black & White Debout 120's?
> View attachment 4790287
> View attachment 4790288
> View attachment 4790289
> View attachment 4790290
> View attachment 4790287
> View attachment 4790288
> View attachment 4790289
> View attachment 4790290
> View attachment 4790294
> View attachment 4790295
> View attachment 4790296
> View attachment 4790300
> View attachment 4790301
> View attachment 4790300
> View attachment 4790301
> View attachment 4790294
> View attachment 4790295
> View attachment 4790296


what can I say my dear - you have made my day, my week, my year ... absolutely marvelous. You are such a dear to answer requests. What a wonderful, caring person. I do so wish we could stiletto heel together one day. That would be so much fun and I just know we would get tons of attention and compliments !!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Thanks *Christina*! I like this style so much I have 5 pairs. I'll have dig out the nudes soon for a wearing.
> This style is tricky to put on. I have to slide my foot under the laces and then lace them up. I also have to lace them fairly tight and even then, after a bit of walking, they still tend to droop down and have to be retied. To avoid more drooping, I don't lace them that far up my leg.
> 
> I didn't forget about your heel grabs *Christina*. How about these in Black & White Debout 120's?
> View attachment 4790287
> View attachment 4790288
> View attachment 4790289
> View attachment 4790290
> View attachment 4790287
> View attachment 4790288
> View attachment 4790289
> View attachment 4790290
> View attachment 4790294
> View attachment 4790295
> View attachment 4790296
> View attachment 4790300
> View attachment 4790301
> View attachment 4790300
> View attachment 4790301
> View attachment 4790294
> View attachment 4790295
> View attachment 4790296


One thing I forgot to mention my dear Stilly. I love the way you can see your pinky toe is a little bit raised in your left heel. That is so elegant. It reminds of the way people tell you to extend your pinky finger when sipping a glass of wine. However did you get your toe to do that ? You are so full of surprises !


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Thanks *Christina*! I like this style so much I have 5 pairs. I'll have dig out the nudes soon for a wearing.
> This style is tricky to put on. I have to slide my foot under the laces and then lace them up. I also have to lace them fairly tight and even then, after a bit of walking, they still tend to droop down and have to be retied. To avoid more drooping, I don't lace them that far up my leg.
> 
> I didn't forget about your heel grabs *Christina*. How about these in Black & White Debout 120's?
> View attachment 4790287
> View attachment 4790288
> View attachment 4790289
> View attachment 4790290
> View attachment 4790287
> View attachment 4790288
> View attachment 4790289
> View attachment 4790290
> View attachment 4790294
> View attachment 4790295
> View attachment 4790296
> View attachment 4790300
> View attachment 4790301
> View attachment 4790300
> View attachment 4790301
> View attachment 4790294
> View attachment 4790295
> View attachment 4790296


So sexy...


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Great pictures!



Thanks *MBB*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> One thing I forgot to mention my dear Stilly. I love the way you can see your pinky toe is a little bit raised in your left heel. That is so elegant. It reminds of the way people tell you to extend your pinky finger when sipping a glass of wine. However did you get your toe to do that ? You are so full of surprises !



Thanks *Christina*! This pair fits a little tight and its so hot and humid here that I couldn't quite get my pinky toe to seat properly in the shoe. These clear plastic shoes are harder to wear in the summer when its hot. It wasn't on purpose but just a chance occurrence.


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> So sexy...



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

My trusty Black Patent Hot Chick 130's with a new black & white mini this weekend...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> All white tonight for dinner with White Calf Impera 120's...
> View attachment 4784398
> View attachment 4784399
> View attachment 4784400
> View attachment 4784401
> View attachment 4784402
> View attachment 4784403
> View attachment 4784404
> View attachment 4784405
> View attachment 4784406
> View attachment 4784407


White and not so innocent, lol!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> A new Black & White Dress with Black Kid Allenssima 130's...
> View attachment 4787944
> View attachment 4787945
> View attachment 4787946
> View attachment 4787947
> View attachment 4787948
> View attachment 4787949
> View attachment 4787950
> View attachment 4787951
> View attachment 4787952
> View attachment 4787953


So feminine and sexy..... your feet are shown off so well in these ones, looks like as you would say to the world: "look at me, i'm a woman and i'm loving it!"



stilly said:


> My trusty Black Patent Hot Chick 130's with a new black & white mini this weekend...
> View attachment 4793718
> View attachment 4793719
> View attachment 4793720
> View attachment 4793721
> View attachment 4793722
> View attachment 4793723
> View attachment 4793724
> View attachment 4793725
> View attachment 4793726
> View attachment 4793727


OMG look at These calves... i have to remember to breath, lol!



stilly said:


> Thanks *Christina*! I like this style so much I have 5 pairs. I'll have dig out the nudes soon for a wearing.
> This style is tricky to put on. I have to slide my foot under the laces and then lace them up. I also have to lace them fairly tight and even then, after a bit of walking, they still tend to droop down and have to be retied. To avoid more drooping, I don't lace them that far up my leg.
> 
> I didn't forget about your heel grabs *Christina*. How about these in Black & White Debout 120's?
> View attachment 4790287
> View attachment 4790288
> View attachment 4790289
> View attachment 4790290
> View attachment 4790287
> View attachment 4790288
> View attachment 4790289
> View attachment 4790290
> View attachment 4790294
> View attachment 4790295
> View attachment 4790296
> View attachment 4790300
> View attachment 4790301
> View attachment 4790300
> View attachment 4790301
> View attachment 4790294
> View attachment 4790295
> View attachment 4790296


You are driving me mad!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> My trusty Black Patent Hot Chick 130's with a new black & white mini this weekend...
> View attachment 4793718


They look so good on you but very painful? Would love to see you combine them with jeans


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> Thanks *Christina*! I like this style so much I have 5 pairs. I'll have dig out the nudes soon for a wearing.
> This style is tricky to put on. I have to slide my foot under the laces and then lace them up. I also have to lace them fairly tight and even then, after a bit of walking, they still tend to droop down and have to be retied. To avoid more drooping, I don't lace them that far up my leg.
> 
> I didn't forget about your heel grabs *Christina*. How about these in Black & White Debout 120's?
> View attachment 4790287
> View attachment 4790288
> View attachment 4790289
> View attachment 4790290
> View attachment 4790287
> View attachment 4790288
> View attachment 4790289
> View attachment 4790290
> View attachment 4790294
> View attachment 4790295
> View attachment 4790296
> View attachment 4790300
> View attachment 4790301
> View attachment 4790300
> View attachment 4790301
> View attachment 4790294
> View attachment 4790295
> View attachment 4790296


Totally inspiring Stilly I love how your toes curl inside those pumps, i know this to some people will look uncomfortable but i think it adds a extra sexy look to a amazing pair of shoes .


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> You are driving me mad!



Oh *Mitterman*...good to see you're catching up! Thanks!!!


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> They look so good on you but very painful? Would love to see you combine them with jeans



Its funny...I hadn't worn any Hot Chicks in a few weeks and I thought they might hurt but they were actually comfortable.
The comfort is relative of course.
I'm waiting for some cooler weather to get the jeans back in rotation...


----------



## stilly

sharon100 said:


> Totally inspiring Stilly I love how your toes curl inside those pumps, i know this to some people will look uncomfortable but i think it adds a extra sexy look to a amazing pair of shoes .



Thanks so much* sharon*!
These certainly aren't my most comfortable CL's but you do get a view of what those toes are going through...


----------



## stilly

White Kid Pigalle Follies 120's with a new polka dot dress...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> White Kid Pigalle Follies 120's with a new polka dot dress...
> View attachment 4797603
> View attachment 4797604
> View attachment 4797605
> View attachment 4797606
> View attachment 4797607
> View attachment 4797608
> View attachment 4797609
> View attachment 4797610
> View attachment 4797611
> View attachment 4797612


You're such a classy Lady! Love everything of you and the best is, everytime you post new pics you make me "happy"! So thank you for that!


----------



## Christian li123

stilly，nice outfit。im thinking about getting my first pair of so kate.I wear sneakers in 42 and it has one finger extra room.u know that after running, feet will swell up a little.what size should I go for?42 or 41.5?


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> White Kid Pigalle Follies 120's with a new polka dot dress...
> View attachment 4797603
> View attachment 4797604
> View attachment 4797605
> View attachment 4797606
> View attachment 4797607
> View attachment 4797608
> View attachment 4797609
> View attachment 4797610
> View attachment 4797611
> View attachment 4797612


Lovely as always, really lovely polka dress


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> You're such a classy Lady! Love everything of you and the best is, everytime you post new pics you make me "happy"! So thank you for that!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



Christian li123 said:


> stilly，nice outfit。im thinking about getting my first pair of so kate.I wear sneakers in 42 and it has one finger extra room.u know that after running, feet will swell up a little.what size should I go for?42 or 41.5?



I would still suggest the 42 but I'd also suggest you purchase from one of the retailers that accepts returns in case they don't fit correctly. Good luck!



aporl said:


> Lovely as always, really lovely polka dress



Thanks so much *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black & White Striped So Kates...


----------



## aporl

Really enjoyed to see your pose with grabbing the heel!
I noticed there’s an indent on your foot, you might have been wearing another pair of sexy heels earlier I guess?


----------



## stilly

Thanks *aporl*! Yes the indent is from a pair of ankle strap sandals I tried on just before these pics were taken.


----------



## stilly

Rouge De Mars So Kates with a red floral dress...


----------



## stilly

It was back to the office for me today after 5 months of working from home. I went with a basic black outfit and my Black Calf Lady Peep Slingback 150's...


----------



## KatPerry

Way to shake up the office!


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> It was back to the office for me today after 5 months of working from home. I went with a basic black outfit and my Black Calf Lady Peep Slingback 150's...


A nice re-introduction and a clear statement


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> It was back to the office for me today after 5 months of working from home. I went with a basic black outfit and my Black Calf Lady Peep Slingback 150's...
> View attachment 4804710
> View attachment 4804711
> View attachment 4804712
> View attachment 4804727
> View attachment 4804716
> View attachment 4804717
> View attachment 4804718
> View attachment 4804719
> View attachment 4804720
> View attachment 4804721


What an eye-catcher!


----------



## stilly

KatPerry said:


> Way to shake up the office!



Thanks *Kat*!!!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> A nice re-introduction and a clear statement



Thanks *MsYvonne*!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> What an eye-catcher!



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

Out to dinner last night in a new red dress with my Black Patent Allenissima 130's...


----------



## MsYvonne

You express so much positive energy, it can not else then people feel happy and smile by seeing you.


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> It was back to the office for me today after 5 months of working from home. I went with a basic black outfit and my Black Calf Lady Peep Slingback 150's...
> View attachment 4804710
> View attachment 4804711
> View attachment 4804712
> View attachment 4804727
> View attachment 4804716
> View attachment 4804717
> View attachment 4804718
> View attachment 4804719
> View attachment 4804720
> View attachment 4804721


Hi Stilly.  I love the way just  the big toe and one other peeps!  Such a sexy elegant look.  What a great choice for your return to the office after 5 months.  How is their comfort vs closed toe heels, as guess they need to be worn quite tight to achieve the look.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> It was back to the office for me today after 5 months of working from home. I went with a basic black outfit and my Black Calf Lady Peep Slingback 150's...
> View attachment 4804710
> View attachment 4804711
> View attachment 4804712
> View attachment 4804727
> View attachment 4804716
> View attachment 4804717
> View attachment 4804718
> View attachment 4804719
> View attachment 4804720
> View attachment 4804721


I'm sure that looking at you when you came in in the morning, everyone was missing you even more! So so so feminine and sexy!!! Would be so great looking at you walking with these 150s.... i'm pretty sure you rock them!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Out to dinner last night in a new red dress with my Black Patent Allenissima 130's...
> View attachment 4807146
> View attachment 4807148
> View attachment 4807153
> View attachment 4807154
> View attachment 4807155
> View attachment 4807156
> View attachment 4807157
> View attachment 4807160
> View attachment 4807166
> View attachment 4807169


Your silouette and the silouette of your feet are such a big tease.... it doesn't get sexier than this, your the goddess for every femalefeet and highheellover, lol!


----------



## aporl

What a killer!
just wondering any ‘casual’ outfit recently? I’m a huge fan of it


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> You express so much positive energy, it can not else then people feel happy and smile by seeing you.



Oh thanks *MsYvonne*...!!!



baldjohn said:


> Hi Stilly.  I love the way just  the big toe and one other peeps!  Such a sexy elegant look.  What a great choice for your return to the office after 5 months.  How is their comfort vs closed toe heels, as guess they need to be worn quite tight to achieve the look.



Thanks *john*! These are actually fairly comfy like most of my Lady Peeps. I don't have any issue keeping the straps on.



Mitterman77 said:


> I'm sure that looking at you when you came in in the morning, everyone was missing you even more! So so so feminine and sexy!!! Would be so great looking at you walking with these 150s.... i'm pretty sure you rock them!



Thanks *Mitterman*! It was a small group at work and most have seen my CL's many times before...though not in the last few months.



Mitterman77 said:


> Your silouette and the silouette of your feet are such a big tease.... it doesn't get sexier than this, your the goddess for every femalefeet and highheellover, lol!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!



aporl said:


> What a killer!
> just wondering any ‘casual’ outfit recently? I’m a huge fan of it



Thanks *aporl*! Not as many casual outfits or jeans due to the hot and humid weather. Lots of short shorts and minis...stay tuned!


----------



## stilly

Nude Watersnake So Kates with a new floral dress...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Nude Watersnake So Kates with a new floral dress...
> View attachment 4809692
> View attachment 4809693
> View attachment 4809694
> View attachment 4809695
> View attachment 4809696
> View attachment 4809697
> View attachment 4809698
> View attachment 4809699
> View attachment 4809700
> View attachment 4809701


So stunning! Classy style!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Thanks *aporl*! Not as many casual outfits or jeans due to the hot and humid weather. Lots of short shorts and minis...stay tuned!


Can't wait to see!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> So stunning! Classy style!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

A touch of Leopard today...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> A touch of Leopard today...
> View attachment 4811560
> View attachment 4811561
> View attachment 4811562
> View attachment 4811563
> View attachment 4811564
> View attachment 4811565
> View attachment 4811566
> View attachment 4811567
> View attachment 4811568
> View attachment 4811569


Leo looks so good on you, love this style (hanven't seen these before), love how your toe's are shown off...
Obviosly also the length of your dress pretty sexy... so sad that isn't windy, lol! Did it ever having a "Marilyn Monroe Moment" getting your skirt blowing up by the wind?


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> A touch of Leopard today...
> View attachment 4811560
> View attachment 4811561
> View attachment 4811562
> View attachment 4811563
> View attachment 4811564
> View attachment 4811565
> View attachment 4811566
> View attachment 4811567
> View attachment 4811568
> View attachment 4811569


My goodness Stilly. The down shot of these heels showing your toes is absolutely mesmerizing. I swear, if I had a pair of these magnificent heels I would be bumping into things because I would be staring down at my toes all day - lol. Do you ever find yourself doing that ? I already do it enough in my Hot Chicks - lol. Guess my next BA will just about cure me of that though, probably won't be able to see my toes anymore - lol.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Leo looks so good on you, love this style (hanven't seen these before), love how your toe's are shown off...
> Obviosly also the length of your dress pretty sexy... so sad that isn't windy, lol! Did it ever having a "Marilyn Monroe Moment" getting your skirt blowing up by the wind?



Thanks *Mitterman*! This was a rarer style...I believe its the Front Double. I'm still looking for a pair in Nude.
Yes I have had a windy "Marilyn Monroe" moment...even when taking these pics at home.


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> My goodness Stilly. The down shot of these heels showing your toes is absolutely mesmerizing. I swear, if I had a pair of these magnificent heels I would be bumping into things because I would be staring down at my toes all day - lol. Do you ever find yourself doing that ? I already do it enough in my Hot Chicks - lol. Guess my next BA will just about cure me of that though, probably won't be able to see my toes anymore - lol.



Thanks so much *Christina*!
Yes I do like to gaze at my CL's...but I generally avoid it will walking. I've certainly have my share of trips and falls.


----------



## stilly

From last night's dinner out, Black Patent Hot Wave 130's with new Alice & Olivia dress...


----------



## aporl

Breathlessly beautiful...


----------



## MsYvonne

Tomorrow casual Friday


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Breathlessly beautiful...



Thanks so much *aprol*!!!


----------



## stilly

My new Red & White Striped Patent So Kates. This is my first truly new pair in a long time though I have been buying preowned pairs over the last few years. Here with a nap dress/home dress/sleep dress from Hill House...though I wore it out. This dress is too cute to stay home


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *Christina*!
> Yes I do like to gaze at my CL's...but I generally avoid it will walking. I've certainly have my share of trips and falls.



Tell me about trips and falls ! That is certainly one of the hazards of walking about (or at least doing my best to try to) on 130mm stilettos. I find that the tighter the fit - especially around my toes to prevent the dreaded heel gap - the more confident I am in my highest heels. Of course a bit of gravel, uneven sidewalk or extra slippy marble floor can put me on my knees or bum pretty quick. The only time that it's really bad is when I  (ugh) break a nail. I do wear my nails a bit longer than most girls so a repair can cost a few dollars but to me nothing looks worse than an "incomplete" set of nails. Tell me dear - what are your "high heel hazards"?


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> My new Red & White Striped Patent So Kates. This is my first truly new pair in a long time though I have been buying preowned pairs over the last few years. Here with a nap dress/home dress/sleep dress from Hill House...though I wore it out. This dress is too cute to stay home
> View attachment 4818050
> View attachment 4818051
> View attachment 4818052
> View attachment 4818053
> View attachment 4818054
> View attachment 4818055
> View attachment 4818056
> View attachment 4818057
> View attachment 4818059
> View attachment 4818060


Mmmm reminds of sweet peppermint candy at Christmastime - so delicious!!


----------



## RoseCL

stilly said:


> My new Red & White Striped Patent So Kates. This is my first truly new pair in a long time though I have been buying preowned pairs over the last few years. Here with a nap dress/home dress/sleep dress from Hill House...though I wore it out. This dress is too cute to stay home
> View attachment 4818050
> View attachment 4818051
> View attachment 4818052
> View attachment 4818053
> View attachment 4818054
> View attachment 4818055
> View attachment 4818056
> View attachment 4818057
> View attachment 4818059
> View attachment 4818060


Beautiful!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Tell me about trips and falls ! That is certainly one of the hazards of walking about (or at least doing my best to try to) on 130mm stilettos. I find that the tighter the fit - especially around my toes to prevent the dreaded heel gap - the more confident I am in my highest heels. Of course a bit of gravel, uneven sidewalk or extra slippy marble floor can put me on my knees or bum pretty quick. The only time that it's really bad is when I  (ugh) break a nail. I do wear my nails a bit longer than most girls so a repair can cost a few dollars but to me nothing looks worse than an "incomplete" set of nails. Tell me dear - what are your "high heel hazards"?



Oh there are too many falls and trips to note *Christina*. I do agree that tight fitting heels can minimize mishaps.
Mostly I lose one of the shoes walking either in a crack, sidewalk grate or other roadway imperfection.
Most of my big falls have come at home fortunately.
I fell down the stairs in my Pigalle 120 Boots permanently bending one of the heels.
I fell in my driveway in my Black Patent Hot Chicks crumbling to my knees and putting holes in both the knees of my jeans with some bloodly, bruised kneecaps.
In all these instances, I was always more worried about the CL's damage than my own injuries.


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Mmmm reminds of sweet peppermint candy at Christmastime - so delicious!!



They'll be great for the Winter Holidays!!!


----------



## stilly

RoseCL said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks *RoseCL*!!!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Tomorrow casual Friday



Here is my casual Friday look from today. As I've noted, this has been a hot and humid summer so my jeans/pants wearing has been minimal. I'm much more comfy in a dress or skirt in the warm weather.

PS - Some of the pics are a little hazy due to the high humidity clouding the camera lens...some of the pitfalls of outdoor pics!


----------



## MBB Fan

Super sexy shoes and trousers.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Oh there are too many falls and trips to note *Christina*. I do agree that tight fitting heels can minimize mishaps.
> Mostly I lose one of the shoes walking either in a crack, sidewalk grate or other roadway imperfection.
> Most of my big falls have come at home fortunately.
> I fell down the stairs in my Pigalle 120 Boots permanently bending one of the heels.
> I fell in my driveway in my Black Patent Hot Chicks crumbling to my knees and putting holes in both the knees of my jeans with some bloodly, bruised kneecaps.
> In all these instances, I was always more worried about the CL's damage than my own injuries.


I feel you...couple of times I was tripped by the crack on the sideway and was so scary at the moment of losing balance. You're such an elegant soldier!
Lovely casual series is back! I love to see your mini outfits though, but kind of wish it could get slightly cooler so to see more of your chic casual selections!


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Here is my casual Friday look from today. As I've noted, this has been a hot and humid summer so my jeans/pants wearing has been minimal. I'm much more comfy in a dress or skirt in the warm weather.
> 
> PS - Some of the pics are a little hazy due to the high humidity clouding the camera lens...some of the pitfalls of outdoor pics!
> View attachment 4818998
> View attachment 4818999
> View attachment 4819002
> View attachment 4819003
> View attachment 4819004
> View attachment 4819005
> View attachment 4819008
> View attachment 4819009
> View attachment 4819010
> View attachment 4819011


The Hot Chicks in this case compensate the trousers, you know I am not fond of anything like trousers or shorts.


----------



## KatPerry

Magnificent, as per usual!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Super sexy shoes and trousers.



Thanks *MBB*!!!



aporl said:


> I feel you...couple of times I was tripped by the crack on the sideway and was so scary at the moment of losing balance. You're such an elegant soldier!
> Lovely casual series is back! I love to see your mini outfits though, but kind of wish it could get slightly cooler so to see more of your chic casual selections!



Thanks *aporl*! It will hopefully be cooler soon so more jeans and casual outfits to come... 



MsYvonne said:


> The Hot Chicks in this case compensate the trousers, you know I am not fond of anything like trousers or shorts.



Oh *MsYvonne*. I try to mix it up just a bit from the usual dresses and skirts...



KatPerry said:


> Magnificent, as per usual!



Thanks so much *Kat*!!!


----------



## stilly

Saturday date night in Pinky Pigalle Follies 120's...


----------



## luiza

Very nice shoes and color, are they a half size smaller?


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> Saturday date night in Pinky Pigalle Follies 120's...
> View attachment 4820885
> View attachment 4820886
> View attachment 4820887
> View attachment 4820888
> View attachment 4820889
> View attachment 4820890
> View attachment 4820891
> View attachment 4820892
> View attachment 4820893
> View attachment 4820894


Stilly they look well eye catching I think they are lovely,  how do they feel  width wise they look a bit narrow  but this makes them look even better  in my opinion ♥️


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From last night's dinner out, Black Patent Hot Wave 130's with new Alice & Olivia dress...
> View attachment 4814453
> View attachment 4814454
> View attachment 4814455
> View attachment 4814456
> View attachment 4814460
> View attachment 4814461
> View attachment 4814462
> View attachment 4814463
> View attachment 4814465
> View attachment 4814466


It's every man's dream having dinner with such a stunning Girl!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Here is my casual Friday look from today. As I've noted, this has been a hot and humid summer so my jeans/pants wearing has been minimal. I'm much more comfy in a dress or skirt in the warm weather.
> 
> PS - Some of the pics are a little hazy due to the high humidity clouding the camera lens...some of the pitfalls of outdoor pics!
> View attachment 4818998
> View attachment 4818999
> View attachment 4819002
> View attachment 4819003
> View attachment 4819004
> View attachment 4819005
> View attachment 4819008
> View attachment 4819009
> View attachment 4819010
> View attachment 4819011


Ok, with this style you've got me definitely:
Would you marry me?


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> Saturday date night in Pinky Pigalle Follies 120's...



View attachment 4821834


Why is your 5th meta tarsal so bent (both feet)? Because of constant wearing of 5" heels?

I'm simply amazed how you can do these 5" heels practically every day..


----------



## stilly

luiza said:


> Very nice shoes and color, are they a half size smaller?



Thanks *luiza*! These are actually my size but this pair seems to fit very tight. I need to wear them more to loosen them up...


----------



## stilly

sharon100 said:


> Stilly they look well eye catching I think they are lovely,  how do they feel  width wise they look a bit narrow  but this makes them look even better  in my opinion ♥



Thanks *sharon*! These fit very tight on me though they are my size. I have other pairs in this same style and size that fit perfectly.
I think they just need more breaking in...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> It's every man's dream having dinner with such a stunning Girl!



Oh thanks so much *mitterman*! I do love this dress with the Hot Waves...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Ok, with this style you've got me definitely:
> Would you marry me?



Thanks *Mitterman*!
Unfortunately I'm already committed...


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> View attachment 4821834
> 
> 
> Why is your 5th meta tarsal so bent (both feet)? Because of constant wearing of 5" heels?
> 
> I'm simply amazed how you can do these 5" heels practically every day..
> 
> View attachment 4821836



Its likely from wearing heels way too much *racq*. But as I noted above, this pair fits very tightly...


----------



## stilly

Violet Metal Python So Kates...competing with purple flowers that worked there way into the frame...


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> Thanks *sharon*! These fit very tight on me though they are my size. I have other pairs in this same style and size that fit perfectly.
> I think they just need more breaking in...


Totally agree Stilly  when broken in they will fit like a glove,  your like me with classic style pumps  preferring a snug fit, they are stunning and loubie envi has struck ♥️


----------



## KatPerry

Absolutely love that pattern of those heels!


----------



## thehighheelsgir

racquel said:


> View attachment 4821834
> 
> 
> Why is your 5th meta tarsal so bent (both feet)? Because of constant wearing of 5" heels?
> 
> I'm simply amazed how you can do these 5" heels practically every day..
> 
> View attachment 4821836



I have a bit of this too, and I kinda wonder if it’s from wearing heels so much?


----------



## aporl

Lovely Python pattern, it's my favourite CL style as well!


----------



## stilly

KatPerry said:


> Absolutely love that pattern of those heels!



Thanks *Kat*!!!


----------



## stilly

thehighheelsgir said:


> I have a bit of this too, and I kinda wonder if it’s from wearing heels so much?



I'm betting it is...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Lovely Python pattern, it's my favourite CL style as well!



Thanks so much *aporl*!!!
I do love the pythons...


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, Black Patent Merci Allen 130's...


----------



## thehighheelsgir

stilly said:


> I'm betting it is...



I think you just gotta except that if you live in heels your feet are going to get banged up a bit my boyfriend is all about my heels but knows my feet aren’t perfect cuz of it


----------



## KatPerry

Perfect outfit!


----------



## KatPerry

thehighheelsgir said:


> I think you just gotta except that if you live in heels your feet are going to get banged up a bit my boyfriend is all about my heels but knows my feet aren’t perfect cuz of it


My DH never questions the cost of work done on my feet to fight the damage caused by wearing heels. He just calls it scheduled maintenance.


----------



## bluewinds

The Merci Allens look like they fit you better, they suit you - you should wear them more often


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Black Patent Merci Allen 130's...
> View attachment 4824575
> View attachment 4824576
> View attachment 4824577
> View attachment 4824578
> View attachment 4824579
> View attachment 4824580
> View attachment 4824581
> View attachment 4824582
> View attachment 4824583
> View attachment 4824584


Hi Stilly you look amazing in the Merci Allens. How are they wear compared to the Hot Chicks, especially if for all day or  night.  I assume they are as high?


----------



## stilly

thehighheelsgir said:


> I think you just gotta except that if you live in heels your feet are going to get banged up a bit my boyfriend is all about my heels but knows my feet aren’t perfect cuz of it



I couldn't agree more. There is a price to pay for wearing heels as my feet will show but I still think its still worth it...



bluewinds said:


> The Merci Allens look like they fit you better, they suit you - you should wear them more often



Thanks *bluewinds*!!!  



baldjohn said:


> Hi Stilly you look amazing in the Merci Allens. How are they wear compared to the Hot Chicks, especially if for all day or  night.  I assume they are as high?



Thanks so much* john*! Yes these Merci Allens are 130mm heels the same as my Hot Chicks. Yes the Merci Allens are a bit more comfy than the Hot Chicks. The round toe provides a bit more toe room and the shaped heel is a little easier to walk in.


----------



## stilly

From Friday, I guess we'll call this a semi-casual Friday look...downplaying a lace dress with a denim jacket and Ballerina Pink So Kates...


----------



## aporl

You’re shining from top to bottom stilly, what a beautiful dress, really love this nude colour CL


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> Thanks so much* john*! Yes these Merci Allens are 130mm heels the same as my Hot Chicks. Yes the Merci Allens are a bit more comfy than the Hot Chicks. The round toe provides a bit more toe room and the shaped heel is a little easier to walk in.


Hi Stilly, when you have time it would be great to see a photo showing the HC & MA heels back to back.  Plus one from above showing the toe boxes.  Thanks John.


----------



## racquel

baldjohn said:


> Hi Stilly, when you have time it would be great to see a photo showing the HC & MA heels back to back.  Plus one from above showing the toe boxes.  Thanks John.



Still kicking myself for not springing for a Merci Allen 130, the Louboutin Atlanta boutique send me these comparison pics.  I felt that I would be doing the Hot Chick 130 (not the Merci Allen 130), so I held back. Big mistake!


----------



## Christina2

racquel said:


> Still kicking myself for not springing for a Merci Allen 130, the Louboutin Atlanta boutique send me these comparison pics.  I felt that I would be doing the Hot Chick 130 (not the Merci Allen 130), so I held back. Big mistake!
> 
> View attachment 4829295
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829296
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829297
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829298


I can't agree with you Racq. To me the round toe looks little girlish - reminds me of the flat maryjanes little girls wear in grade school whereas a sharp pointed toe looks sexy/sophisticated/confident all at the same time. Hot Chicks are my everyday heels and I still get non-stop compliments and comments after all this time. I just wish Mr Louboutin would do more sky high points. I'm sure there are plenty of us girls who still love them. I see examples all the time on the net.



stilly said:


> I couldn't agree more. There is a price to pay for wearing heels as my feet will show but I still think its still worth it...


I couldn't agree more Stilly. A bit of discomfort is such a small price to pay for the self confidence and power I feel atop a 130mm spike!



KatPerry said:


> My DH never questions the cost of work done on my feet to fight the damage caused by wearing heels. He just calls it scheduled maintenance.


Scheduled Maintenance? What a perfect description of the tweaks we high heel girls need on our feet from time to time. Do you have any special routines/suggestions to fight the damage my dear ?


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> You’re shining from top to bottom stilly, what a beautiful dress, really love this nude colour CL



Thanks *aporl*!!!



baldjohn said:


> Hi Stilly, when you have time it would be great to see a photo showing the HC & MA heels back to back.  Plus one from above showing the toe boxes.  Thanks John.



Just the shoes or me wearing them at the same time? I think I did that a few years ago...



racquel said:


> Still kicking myself for not springing for a Merci Allen 130, the Louboutin Atlanta boutique send me these comparison pics.  I felt that I would be doing the Hot Chick 130 (not the Merci Allen 130), so I held back. Big mistake!
> 
> View attachment 4829295
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829296
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829297
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829298



These are great pics *racq*!
You can still find some Hot Chick 130's on eBay and the consignment sites but the Merci Allen 130s are almost never listed.
I'm not sure they made that many pairs of the Merci Allen 130's.



Christina2 said:


> Scheduled Maintenance? What a perfect description of the tweaks we high heel girls need on our feet from time to time. Do you have any special routines/suggestions to fight the damage my dear ?



I guess I should book some "scheduled maintenance". Its long overdue...



Christina2 said:


> I can't agree with you Racq. To me the round toe looks little girlish - reminds me of the flat maryjanes little girls wear in grade school whereas a sharp pointed toe looks sexy/sophisticated/confident all at the same time. Hot Chicks are my everyday heels and I still get non-stop compliments and comments after all this time. I just wish Mr Louboutin would do more sky high points. I'm sure there are plenty of us girls who still love them. I see examples all the time on the net.



I like them both but the Hot Chicks are certainly more sexy and a bit more my style. The "little girl" look of the round toe contrasted with the super high heel makes the Merci Allens interesting.

I also hope they start releasing some 130mm shoes in the next season or two...but I'm not too optimistic given the current trends toward low heels/flats. Fingers crossed...


----------



## stilly

AB So Kates...


----------



## baldjohn

racquel said:


> Still kicking myself for not springing for a Merci Allen 130, the Louboutin Atlanta boutique send me these comparison pics.  I felt that I would be doing the Hot Chick 130 (not the Merci Allen 130), so I held back. Big mistake!
> 
> View attachment 4829295



What a great set of photos Racquel.  Thank you for them.  You can really see both the similarities and the differences.  I'm surprised that the MA heels is exactly same height as was expecting it to be a few mm lower.  I'm wonder if in practice it's possible to wear a slightly smaller size in the MA as there is more toe room. Hopefully you will find a a pair of MA to buy.


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> Just the shoes or me wearing them at the same time? I think I did that a few years ago...


I was thinking just the shoes, as it would be interesting to see an up-to-date photo, after several years of wear. Few ladies wear HC & MA as often as you do or are as dedicated . Would also be great to see a photo of you wearing one HC and one MA if not to difficult to do. Especially seeing the toe cleavage


----------



## KatPerry

Christina2 said:


> Scheduled Maintenance? What a perfect description of the tweaks we high heel girls need on our feet from time to time. Do you have any special routines/suggestions to fight the damage my dear ?


I’m a big fan of the skin exfoliating gel socks. They’re a bit messy if you use them at home, but very effective at keeping your feet nice and soft.


----------



## Jodie1980

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Black Patent Merci Allen 130's...
> View attachment 4824575
> View attachment 4824576
> View attachment 4824577
> View attachment 4824578
> View attachment 4824579
> View attachment 4824580
> View attachment 4824581
> View attachment 4824582
> View attachment 4824583
> View attachment 4824584


Hi Stilly,
I haven’t visited here for sometime, but it’s great to see the Merci Allen’s on you. Still my favourite shoe to see you in.


----------



## stilly

Jodie1980 said:


> Hi Stilly,
> I haven’t visited here for sometime, but it’s great to see the Merci Allen’s on you. Still my favourite shoe to see you in.



Thanks *Jodie*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Friday night, Python So Kates...


----------



## stilly

What casual looks like lately in Nude Pigalle 120's...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> AB So Kates...
> View attachment 4830684
> View attachment 4830685
> View attachment 4830686
> View attachment 4830687
> View attachment 4830688
> View attachment 4830689
> View attachment 4830690
> View attachment 4830691
> View attachment 4830692
> View attachment 4830694


Love the skirt and obviosly the heels!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> What casual looks like lately in Nude Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 4833367
> View attachment 4833368
> View attachment 4833369
> View attachment 4833370
> View attachment 4833371
> View attachment 4833372
> View attachment 4833373
> View attachment 4833374
> View attachment 4833375
> View attachment 4833376


OMG look at those legs in the last pic... so sexy!


----------



## cl130only

stilly said:


> More Hot Chicks... beautiful heels how did the right shoe get scuffed? Looks like someone stepped on it
> View attachment 4728344
> View attachment 4728346
> View attachment 4728347
> View attachment 4728348


----------



## aporl

Sexy minis!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> OMG look at those legs in the last pic... so sexy!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!


Oh *tvolack*...even after wearing Hot Chicks for several years I still have some walking mishaps with the heels hitting each other and causing some scuffs. Call them battle scars in the heels world...



aporl said:


> Sexy minis!



Thanks *aprol*! I'm getting back into minis this summer!


----------



## stilly

Another new "nap dress" (minus the napping) this time in blue stripes with my crazy Electric Blue Patent & Lizard Striped Debout 120's. This is a crazy shoe design. Note the little silver snow flakes in the clear portion...


----------



## thehighheelsgir

stilly said:


> I guess I should book some "scheduled maintenance". Its long overdue...



How often do you get a pedi?  I try to go ever 2 weeks but it’s really hard now cuz of covid...

I have some callous skin in my pinky toes that will never go away I think from wearing pointy heels


----------



## MBB Fan

Gorgeous as always - you in Debouts.


----------



## chowlover2

thehighheelsgir said:


> How often do you get a pedi?  I try to go ever 2 weeks but it’s really hard now cuz of covid...
> 
> I have some callous skin in my pinky toes that will never go away I think from wearing pointy heels


Did you ever try Baby Feet? It works like magic. You didn't see the results immediately, but in a few days all the dead skin sloughs of and your feet look great.


----------



## Christina2

Stilly - These Debouts are so gorgeous. I just can't help myself thinking how totally spectacular they would look with 130mm heels. Just see what I mean. The extra tall stiletto and divinely steep arch adds a certain something, don't you think?


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Another new "nap dress" (minus the napping) this time in blue stripes with my crazy Electric Blue Patent & Lizard Striped Debout 120's. This is a crazy shoe design. Note the little silver snow flakes in the clear portion...
> View attachment 4835466
> View attachment 4835467
> View attachment 4835468
> View attachment 4835470
> View attachment 4835473
> View attachment 4835478
> View attachment 4835483
> View attachment 4835484
> View attachment 4835485
> View attachment 4835487


Stellar heels, beautiful colours and snowflakes! Lovely close-up shots as well. You made my day stilly!


----------



## slav2fashion

(Deleting)


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Another new "nap dress" (minus the napping) this time in blue stripes with my crazy Electric Blue Patent & Lizard Striped Debout 120's. This is a crazy shoe design. Note the little silver snow flakes in the clear portion...
> View attachment 4835466
> View attachment 4835467
> View attachment 4835468
> View attachment 4835470
> View attachment 4835473
> View attachment 4835478
> View attachment 4835483
> View attachment 4835484
> View attachment 4835485
> View attachment 4835487


These are an eyecatcher!!! I've bought my wife


stilly said:


> Another new "nap dress" (minus the napping) this time in blue stripes with my crazy Electric Blue Patent & Lizard Striped Debout 120's. This is a crazy shoe design. Note the little silver snow flakes in the clear portion...
> View attachment 4835466
> View attachment 4835467
> View attachment 4835468
> View attachment 4835470
> View attachment 4835473
> View attachment 4835478
> View attachment 4835483
> View attachment 4835484
> View attachment 4835485
> View attachment 4835487


These are a real eyecatcher! great combi with the new Dress!


----------



## stilly

thehighheelsgir said:


> How often do you get a pedi?  I try to go ever 2 weeks but it’s really hard now cuz of covid...
> 
> I have some callous skin in my pinky toes that will never go away I think from wearing pointy heels



Its been a long, long time for me *thehighheelsgir*. That's why I still have my callouses, etc. but I can still wear heels without any issues. I think I've been accustomed to all the flaws on my feet...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> These are an eyecatcher!!! I've bought my wife
> 
> These are a real eyecatcher! great combi with the new Dress!



Thanks *Mitterman*! I love this new striped dress and the blue on these crazy CL's seemed to match perfectly...


----------



## stilly

New to me (pre-owned) Snow Calf Lady Peeps. Another find from the Real Real at a great price. And yes I forgot to remove the tag on the sole of the shoes...which was really hard to actually get off afterward. I wanted to wear these yesterday so I left the tag on. Hopefully nobody noticed...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Stellar heels, beautiful colours and snowflakes! Lovely close-up shots as well. You made my day stilly!



Thanks *aporl*! Somebody very creative designed these shoes...they've got a lot going on...and they couldn't resist the snowflakes!



MBB Fan said:


> Gorgeous as always - you in Debouts.



Thanks *MBB*!!!



chowlover2 said:


> Did you ever try Baby Feet? It works like magic. You didn't see the results immediately, but in a few days all the dead skin sloughs of and your feet look great.



Great suggestion *chowlover2*! I might give that a shot...



Christina2 said:


> Stilly - These Debouts are so gorgeous. I just can't help myself thinking how totally spectacular they would look with 130mm heels. Just see what I mean. The extra tall stiletto and divinely steep arch adds a certain something, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836530



Oh *Christina* I couldn't agree more! I'd settle for any new 130mm CL's at this point...maybe even White or Red Hot Chicks! Those wouldn't be that hard!


----------



## KatPerry

stilly said:


> Oh *Christina* I couldn't agree more! I'd settle for any new 130mm CL's at this point...maybe even White or Red Hot Chicks! Those wouldn't be that hard!



Count me in too!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> New to me (pre-owned) Snow Calf Lady Peeps. Another find from the Real Real at a great price. And yes I forgot to remove the tag on the sole of the shoes...which was really hard to actually get off afterward. I wanted to wear these yesterday so I left the tag on. Hopefully nobody noticed...
> View attachment 4839352
> View attachment 4839353
> View attachment 4839354
> View attachment 4839355
> View attachment 4839356
> View attachment 4839357
> View attachment 4839358
> View attachment 4839359
> View attachment 4839360
> View attachment 4839361


These ones were made for you! So stunning!


----------



## thehighheelsgir

stilly said:


> Oh *Christina* I couldn't agree more! I'd settle for any new 130mm CL's at this point...maybe even White or Red Hot Chicks! Those wouldn't be that hard!



130s are where its at!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> These ones were made for you! So stunning!



Thanks *Mitterman*! I do love them...


----------



## stilly

thehighheelsgir said:


> 130s are where its at!!!



I love the 130mm heels as well *thehighheelsgir *but I'm not sure the rest of the fashion community is with us.
CL has been moving more toward lower heel heights in recent years.
I'm not sure the 130mm heels sold that well even when they were launched a few years back.
We can always hope they come back though!


----------



## stilly

From the weekend, Black & Red Degrade Hot Chick 130's with a new Reformation polka dot dress...

PS - I've been experimenting with a new camera lately to replace my 10 year old+ camera. Unfortunately, the new camera died after only a few pictures. This set is a mix of new and old cameras.


----------



## seraphin92

I love the color of these hot chicks 
We hope they come back in 130 !


----------



## KatPerry

Perfect combination!

What type of camera did you buy, that failed?


----------



## RoseCL

Stunningly beautiful entirely.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From the weekend, Black & Red Degrade Hot Chick 130's with a new Reformation polka dot dress...
> 
> PS - I've been experimenting with a new camera lately to replace my 10 year old+ camera. Unfortunately, the new camera died after only a few pictures. This set is a mix of new and old cameras.
> View attachment 4841699
> View attachment 4841700
> View attachment 4841701
> View attachment 4841702
> View attachment 4841703
> View attachment 4841704
> View attachment 4841705
> View attachment 4841707
> View attachment 4841708
> View attachment 4841709


You made my day... These hot chicks are Close to be my all time favorite ones!!! great shots, the Quality of the pics is also quiet good!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> I love the color of these hot chicks
> We hope they come back in 130 !



Thanks *seraphin*! I hope they make a comeback as well...maybe in some new colors!



KatPerry said:


> Perfect combination!
> 
> What type of camera did you buy, that failed?



Thanks *Kat*!
I bought a Panasonic Lumix camera to start. It worked well but the auto-focus and picture quality was poor.
I then switched to a Canon which is what I've always had. It worked well and took nice pics but had it has a defective battery.
I'm now waiting for a replacement Canon to come.



RoseCL said:


> Stunningly beautiful entirely.



Thanks *RoseCL*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> You made my day... These hot chicks are Close to be my all time favorite ones!!! great shots, the Quality of the pics is also quiet good!



Thanks *Mitterman*! The Hot Chicks are always a fav.
Hopefully my new camera will come this weekend...and its works...


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, a Reformation black & white polka dot midi-dress with my Black Kid Allenissima 130 slingbacks...


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> I know *James*...I've seen the new season styles. Its a bit disappointing. I'll just have to continue to scour the consignment sites and eBay for new pairs.
> ​In better news, I was able to buy a back-up pair of Black Hot Chick 130's this week that were barely used...



The Louboutin hype (exceptionally high heels 120 130 140 160) is over.. Monsieur Louboutin's marketing campaign, using Hollywood celebrities on red-carpet, was a major disruption! Shot-over-the-bow to competitors, in the luxury shoe industry. Prior to this, Manolo Blahnik (and others) were simply "fooling around". They all followed suit in this trend, doing skyscraper high heels

Actress Emma Thompson famously walked barefoot to the podium at Golden Globe awards, with Loubs over her shoulder and flung them backwards. She couldn't take the pain anymore!









						Golden Globes: Emma Thompson Calls Out Christian Louboutin Onstage
					

The “Saving Mr. Banks” star tossed her heels over her shoulder while presenting the award for best screenplay.




					www.hollywoodreporter.com
				




The Loub mantra:

Form over Function

i.e. Beauty comes at a price (pain and foot deformity), is beginning to get old..









						Louboutin Wisdom
					

Why women wear painful heels, by Christian Louboutin




					www.vogue.co.uk
				






> "There is an element of seduction in shoes that doesn't exist for men," he said. "Think about Marlene Dietrich crossing her legs - the whole attitude. The language starts with the shoe and radiates over the whole body. A woman can be sexy, charming, witty or shy with her shoes. Shoes for men are about elegance or wealth; they are not playing with the inner character.
> 
> "That's why women are happy to wear painful shoes. For some a little discomfort is balanced by something else, which has to do with desire. You feel yourself, empower yourself, know yourself. You are aware of your body. This little act of discomfort pays off in lots of other ways."



I'm like you/Christina2 (and others), I LOVE 120/130 non-platform heels! The steep pitch is not only a physical high, but psychological high. See Christina2's emotional commentary on Hot Chick 130 -- pure passion. She is the perfect/ultimate Louboutin client (see above). Stilly too.

Good news for me, I recently picked up FOUR 120 heels. Triggered by this thread. I had been dormant for long time, I kinda gave up trying to find my dream Loubs. The Body Strass 120 and Pigalle Follies Strass 120

See pics, I thought I would NEVER get the sheer mesh Pigalle 120s with Hematite crystals. The sellers say something like

"I wore them 3 times, can't walk in them"

To which Christina2 would just cringe, then laugh! Stilly too. The fourth shoe (Pigalle 120 black velvet, gold beading, leopard heel) is not my size (got it for $250), but I'm using it for "display" and inspiration. SO lovely!!

Thank god for Monsieur Louboutin, he delivered for the niche-market of high-heel lovers!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From yesterday, a Reformation black & white polka dot midi-dress with my Black Kid Allenissima 130 slingbacks...
> 
> View attachment 4844084
> View attachment 4844086
> View attachment 4844087
> View attachment 4844088
> View attachment 4844089
> View attachment 4844090
> View attachment 4844091
> View attachment 4844092
> View attachment 4844094
> View attachment 4844095


Your feet look so pretty sexy wearing these!!!


----------



## annamoon

stilly said:


> From yesterday, a Reformation black & white polka dot midi-dress with my Black Kid Allenissima 130 slingbacks...
> 
> View attachment 4844084
> View attachment 4844086
> View attachment 4844087
> View attachment 4844088
> View attachment 4844089
> View attachment 4844090
> View attachment 4844091
> View attachment 4844092
> View attachment 4844094
> View attachment 4844095


Love your dress and teamed up with your sling backs looks so class, you really are the star of laboutins.


----------



## thehighheelsgir

stilly said:


> I love the 130mm heels as well *thehighheelsgir *but I'm not sure the rest of the fashion community is with us.
> CL has been moving more toward lower heel heights in recent years.
> I'm not sure the 130mm heels sold that well even when they were launched a few years back.
> We can always hope they come back though!



I know!!!  What size are you?  Like a 40?  Seems I see a lot more for sale online in bigger sizes then my 36.5 for some reason?


----------



## LavenderIce

stilly said:


> From yesterday, a Reformation black & white polka dot midi-dress with my Black Kid Allenissima 130 slingbacks...
> 
> View attachment 4844084
> View attachment 4844086
> View attachment 4844087
> View attachment 4844088
> View attachment 4844089
> View attachment 4844090
> View attachment 4844091
> View attachment 4844092
> View attachment 4844094
> View attachment 4844095



I love the pairing of this longer (for you) hemline with the Allenisima!  Classy and feminine with the thin strappy sky high sandal.  I know minis are your signature look, but I love when you combine the flowy, longer dresses with your 120-130mm heels.


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> The Louboutin hype (exceptionally high heels 120 130 140 160) is over.. Monsieur Louboutin's marketing campaign, using Hollywood celebrities on red-carpet, was a major disruption! Shot-over-the-bow to competitors, in the luxury shoe industry. Prior to this, Manolo Blahnik (and others) were simply "fooling around". They all followed suit in this trend, doing skyscraper high heels
> 
> Actress Emma Thompson famously walked barefoot to the podium at Golden Globe awards, with Loubs over her shoulder and flung them backwards. She couldn't take the pain anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Globes: Emma Thompson Calls Out Christian Louboutin Onstage
> 
> 
> The “Saving Mr. Banks” star tossed her heels over her shoulder while presenting the award for best screenplay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hollywoodreporter.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Loub mantra:
> 
> Form over Function
> 
> i.e. Beauty comes at a price (pain and foot deformity), is beginning to get old..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louboutin Wisdom
> 
> 
> Why women wear painful heels, by Christian Louboutin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vogue.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm like you/Christina2 (and others), I LOVE 120/130 non-platform heels! The steep pitch is not only a physical high, but psychological high. See Christina2's emotional commentary on Hot Chick 130 -- pure passion. She is the perfect/ultimate Louboutin client (see above). Stilly too.
> 
> Good news for me, I recently picked up FOUR 120 heels. Triggered by this thread. I had been dormant for long time, I kinda gave up trying to find my dream Loubs. The Body Strass 120 and Pigalle Follies Strass 120
> 
> See pics, I thought I would NEVER get the sheer mesh Pigalle 120s with Hematite crystals. The sellers say something like
> 
> "I wore them 3 times, can't walk in them"
> 
> To which Christina2 would just cringe, then laugh! Stilly too. The fourth shoe (Pigalle 120 black velvet, gold beading, leopard heel) is not my size (got it for $250), but I'm using it for "display" and inspiration. SO lovely!!
> 
> Thank god for Monsieur Louboutin, he delivered for the niche-market of high-heel lovers!!
> 
> View attachment 4844559
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844560
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844561
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844562



Love the new additions *racq*!
Thankfully we can still pick up some 120mm CL's at even better prices these days on the secondary markets.
Nearly all my CL purchases over the last 2 years have been from the consignment sites or eBay.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Your feet look so pretty sexy wearing these!!!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> Love your dress and teamed up with your sling backs looks so class, you really are the star of laboutins.



Thanks *annamoon*!!! I have been experimenting with longer dresses lately. More to come...


----------



## stilly

thehighheelsgir said:


> I know!!!  What size are you?  Like a 40?  Seems I see a lot more for sale online in bigger sizes then my 36.5 for some reason?



40 or 40.5 or 41 for me. I've actually been seeing more in 41.5 an even 42's lately. Or the much smaller 34-35's.


----------



## stilly

LavenderIce said:


> I love the pairing of this longer (for you) hemline with the Allenisima!  Classy and feminine with the thin strappy sky high sandal.  I know minis are your signature look, but I love when you combine the flowy, longer dresses with your 120-130mm heels.



Thanks so much* Lav*! More long dresses to come as I just bought some new midi/maxi dresses. Stay tuned!
I actually wore some maxi dresses over the summer where the CL heels just peeked out.


----------



## stilly

From Saturday dinner out (outside dining) a new poofy pink dress and my Pompadour (pink) So Kates...


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> Love the new additions *racq*!
> Thankfully we can still pick up some 120mm CL's at even better prices these days on the secondary markets.
> Nearly all my CL purchases over the last 2 years have been from the consignment sites or eBay.



How did you find those like new leopard-patent Hot Chick 130 (from Europe)? And, just recently the slightly worn black-patent HC 130? You have UNREAL scrounging/scraping ability, I bow to you.

I also got these lovely used Pigalle 120 Decollete heel (custom strassed), they were mistakenly advertised as Batignolle. I DESPERATELY need red! I missed a Pigalle 120 Fuscia sequin way back, I'm still hurting about that..


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> From Saturday dinner out (outside dining) a new poofy pink dress and my Pompadour (pink) So Kates...
> View attachment 4847649
> View attachment 4847651
> View attachment 4847652
> View attachment 4847653
> View attachment 4847654
> View attachment 4847655
> View attachment 4847660
> View attachment 4847661
> View attachment 4847662
> View attachment 4847669



OMG, that outfit is so rowdy! A+ for pushing the limits

Ballerina Pink, did you have ballet training? Your muscular calves look like ballerina dancer

You're making us dizzy, with your campy outfits



You're real life Ginger from Gilligan's Island!




			
				stilly said:
			
		

> They all know me



Tell us about crowd reaction, you must have a ton of funny stories throughout the years..

Rock on Queen!

Can't wait to see your Halloween outfit..


----------



## KatPerry

stilly said:


> From Saturday dinner out (outside dining) a new poofy pink dress and my Pompadour (pink) So Kates...
> View attachment 4847649
> View attachment 4847651
> View attachment 4847652
> View attachment 4847653
> View attachment 4847654
> View attachment 4847655
> View attachment 4847660
> View attachment 4847661
> View attachment 4847662
> View attachment 4847669


Very girlie girl. Love it!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Saturday dinner out (outside dining) a new poofy pink dress and my Pompadour (pink) So Kates...
> View attachment 4847649
> View attachment 4847651
> View attachment 4847652
> View attachment 4847653
> View attachment 4847654
> View attachment 4847655
> View attachment 4847660
> View attachment 4847661
> View attachment 4847662
> View attachment 4847669


Love every item of this Outfit! Cery classy and stylish, you've such a good taste!


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> How did you find those like new leopard-patent Hot Chick 130 (from Europe)? And, just recently the slightly worn black-patent HC 130? You have UNREAL scrounging/scraping ability, I bow to you.
> 
> I also got these lovely used Pigalle 120 Decollete heel (custom strassed), they were mistakenly advertised as Batignolle. I DESPERATELY need red! I missed a Pigalle 120 Fuscia sequin way back, I'm still hurting about that..
> 
> View attachment 4847884


The above are amazing *racq*! Great find!
I found the Leopard Hot Chicks on eBay. I also recently picked up a back-up pair of Black Patent Hot Chicks on eBay as well.
I've had pretty good success with eBay over the years you just need to be careful for fakes/counterfeit product.



racquel said:


> OMG, that outfit is so rowdy! A+ for pushing the limits
> 
> Ballerina Pink, did you have ballet training? Your muscular calves look like ballerina dancer
> 
> You're making us dizzy, with your campy outfits
> 
> 
> 
> You're real life Ginger from Gilligan's Island!
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us about crowd reaction, you must have a ton of funny stories throughout the years..
> 
> Rock on Queen!
> 
> Can't wait to see your Halloween outfit..
> 
> View attachment 4847908
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847909




Thanks *racq*!
I just wore that outfit to a casual outside dinner at a local restaurant...which was not very fancy and I was overdressed as usual except for the denim jacket which downplayed the poofy dress a bit. I just got the dress so I wanted to wear it.
The dress perfectly matched these pink SK's!



KatPerry said:


> Very girlie girl. Love it!



Thanks *Kat*!
I do love girlie outfits... 



Mitterman77 said:


> Love every item of this Outfit! Cery classy and stylish, you've such a good taste!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*! It was a little much for a casual dinner but it was fun...


----------



## stilly

Cooler weather this week so back to some pants...in this case new Bailey 44 Black Pants with Black Calf Salonu 120's...


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> Cooler weather this week so back to some pants...in this case new Bailey 44 Black Pants with Black Calf Salonu 120's...
> View attachment 4850147
> View attachment 4850148
> View attachment 4850149
> View attachment 4850150
> View attachment 4850152
> View attachment 4850154
> View attachment 4850160
> View attachment 4850163
> View attachment 4850166
> View attachment 4850167



LOVE this shoe. It's a variation of the J String, beautifully modeled by Liv Tyler (Stephen Tyler's daughter). See pic I have it in purple-patent, I got it 40% off at Las Vegas/Caesar's Loub boutique (purely by chance) ~$540

I also have the Salopatina 120 (traded a purple-suede So Kate for it), the sheer black mesh with Hematite medallions (similar to Body Strass 120). A SZ41.5 appeared over Poshmark, did you get it?









						Christian Louboutin 120 Hematite Strass
					

Shop londonrow's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Christian Louboutin's sparkling 'Salopatina 120' pumps are perfect for parties and events. They're crafted from glossy patent-leather and fine mesh that's sprinkled with hematite...




					poshmark.com
				




This shoe is so BOMB, you (Christina2 and other 120 fanatics on this thread) OWN this shoe. MUST GET!! Christina2 always lusts after looking down at the short-toebox..what passion

You/Christina2 need to buddy-up to Louboutin via drag queen Violet Chachki, he is friends with Louboutin fave Dita van Teese. They have done shows together. See link below

He's a mirror of you, has virtually same tastes in heels:

So Kate, Hot Chick 130, Brian Atwood FM130, Iriza, Merci Allen 130, Senora 130

He has stated Hot Chick 130 is his "goto pump", he's worn it at the famed Metropolitan Gala

So Kate





FM130


Iriza


Hot Chick 130
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bvj61m_nZcR/

Merci Allen 130 (custom strassed)
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bt4lMwxA9Ol/

Leopard patent Senora 130
https://www.instagram.com/p/BOijpWdhUz3/
https://www.instagram.com/p/-KMNSFN158/

He has 1.8 million followers, does shows around USA. You/Christina2 need to follow his lead, become a professional entertainer. He's friends with Louboutin fave Dita von Teese and Monsieur Louboutin himself, and has collaborated with Dita.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BV8bsvcldCX/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BkitlwhHsyG/


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Cooler weather this week so back to some pants...in this case new Bailey 44 Black Pants with Black Calf Salonu 120's...
> View attachment 4850148
> View attachment 4850149
> View attachment 4850150
> View attachment 4850152
> View attachment 4850154
> View attachment 4850160
> View attachment 4850163
> View attachment 4850166
> View attachment 4850167



You’re killing it stilly!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Cooler weather this week so back to some pants...in this case new Bailey 44 Black Pants with Black Calf Salonu 120's...
> View attachment 4850147
> View attachment 4850148
> View attachment 4850149
> View attachment 4850150
> View attachment 4850152
> View attachment 4850154
> View attachment 4850160
> View attachment 4850163
> View attachment 4850166
> View attachment 4850167


Love the pants and the heels, not sure about your white derriere coverup, lol!


----------



## MBB Fan

stilly said:


> I actually wore some maxi dresses over the summer where the CL heels just peeked out.



Did you take some pictures? I am sure that looked very classy.


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> LOVE this shoe. It's a variation of the J String, beautifully modeled by Liv Tyler (Stephen Tyler's daughter). See pic I have it in purple-patent, I got it 40% off at Las Vegas/Caesar's Loub boutique (purely by chance) ~$540
> 
> I also have the Salopatina 120 (traded a purple-suede So Kate for it), the sheer black mesh with Hematite medallions (similar to Body Strass 120). A SZ41.5 appeared over Poshmark, did you get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin 120 Hematite Strass
> 
> 
> Shop londonrow's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Christian Louboutin's sparkling 'Salopatina 120' pumps are perfect for parties and events. They're crafted from glossy patent-leather and fine mesh that's sprinkled with hematite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shoe is so BOMB, you (Christina2 and other 120 fanatics on this thread) OWN this shoe. MUST GET!! Christina2 always lusts after looking down at the short-toebox..what passion
> 
> You/Christina2 need to buddy-up to Louboutin via drag queen Violet Chachki, he is friends with Louboutin fave Dita van Teese. They have done shows together. See link below
> 
> He's a mirror of you, has virtually same tastes in heels:
> 
> So Kate, Hot Chick 130, Brian Atwood FM130, Iriza, Merci Allen 130, Senora 130
> 
> He has stated Hot Chick 130 is his "goto pump", he's worn it at the famed Metropolitan Gala
> 
> So Kate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FM130
> 
> 
> Iriza
> 
> 
> Hot Chick 130
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bvj61m_nZcR/
> 
> Merci Allen 130 (custom strassed)
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bt4lMwxA9Ol/
> 
> Leopard patent Senora 130
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BOijpWdhUz3/
> https://www.instagram.com/p/-KMNSFN158/
> 
> He has 1.8 million followers, does shows around USA. You/Christina2 need to follow his lead, become a professional entertainer. He's friends with Louboutin fave Dita von Teese and Monsieur Louboutin himself, and has collaborated with Dita.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BV8bsvcldCX/
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BkitlwhHsyG/
> 
> View attachment 4850258
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850261




Thanks *racq*! I do like that style...its some different from the normal pumps.


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> You’re killing it stilly!!!



Thanks *aporl*!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Love the pants and the heels, not sure about your white derriere coverup, lol!



Thanks *Mitterman*! I didn't tuck in my shirt here...yes not as much butt to show...


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Did you take some pictures? I am sure that looked very classy.



I did...but they mostly came out blurry. More to come...


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, Jeans, Navy Blazer and Patent Leopard So Kates...


----------



## stilly

From last night, all white in a Staud Midi Dress and Neige (white) Kid So Kates...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From last night, all white in a Staud Midi Dress and Neige (white) Kid So Kates...
> View attachment 4854099
> View attachment 4854100
> View attachment 4854101
> View attachment 4854102
> View attachment 4854103
> View attachment 4854104
> View attachment 4854105
> View attachment 4854106
> View attachment 4854107
> View attachment 4854108


Beautiful dress and heels combo Stilly. Perfect summer outfit. One thing I noticed dear - white So Kates are fitting your toes a bit tighter that the Leopard So Kates. Are they both the same size - maybe they are just cut a little different ? Personally I think the fit on the white pair looks a bit sexier.


----------



## KatPerry

stilly said:


> From last night, all white in a Staud Midi Dress and Neige (white) Kid So Kates...
> View attachment 4854099
> View attachment 4854100
> View attachment 4854101
> View attachment 4854102
> View attachment 4854103
> View attachment 4854104
> View attachment 4854105
> View attachment 4854106
> View attachment 4854107
> View attachment 4854108


Beautiful outfit Stilly!


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

Can you wear boots , stillly?


----------



## aporl

Both lovely outfits! You know I am so obsessed with your casual outfits as you always bring me surprises!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Jeans, Navy Blazer and Patent Leopard So Kates...
> View attachment 4854082
> View attachment 4854083
> View attachment 4854084
> View attachment 4854085
> View attachment 4854086
> View attachment 4854087
> View attachment 4854088
> View attachment 4854089
> View attachment 4854090
> View attachment 4854091


Love the skinnies and the Leos!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From last night, all white in a Staud Midi Dress and Neige (white) Kid So Kates...
> View attachment 4854099
> View attachment 4854100
> View attachment 4854101
> View attachment 4854102
> View attachment 4854103
> View attachment 4854104
> View attachment 4854105
> View attachment 4854106
> View attachment 4854107
> View attachment 4854108


So White, so innocent, such a sexy toecleavage!


----------



## jeans&heels

So good to see you back in jeans


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Beautiful dress and heels combo Stilly. Perfect summer outfit. One thing I noticed dear - white So Kates are fitting your toes a bit tighter that the Leopard So Kates. Are they both the same size - maybe they are just cut a little different ? Personally I think the fit on the white pair looks a bit sexier.



Thanks *Christina*! Yes these White So Kates are a half size smaller than normal as it was the only size I could find at the time. I have other pairs in the same size though that fit fine but these are a little tighter and seem to show a bit more toe cleavage. I think its just a slight variation due to their hand made nature. I certainly love them though...


----------



## stilly

stilly said:


> Christina





ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> Can you wear boots , stillly?



Thanks *Kat*!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Both lovely outfits! You know I am so obsessed with your casual outfits as you always bring me surprises!



Thanks *aporl*! I seem to wear more casual outfits in the cooler weather...more to come!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> So White, so innocent, such a sexy toecleavage!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> So good to see you back in jeans



Thanks *jeans&heels*! I thought you might like the return of the jeans outfits...more to come!


----------



## stilly

ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> Can you wear boots , stillly?



I actually broke out my boots today with the cooler weather for the first day of Autumn...


----------



## MBB Fan

I've been missing you in boots.


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

Thanks you, stilly. Can you wear Black calf Tournoi boots and leather pants ? More pics pls. Love you


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> Thanks *Christina*! Yes these White So Kates are a half size smaller than normal as it was the only size I could find at the time. I have other pairs in the same size though that fit fine but these are a little tighter and seem to show a bit more toe cleavage. I think its just a slight variation due to their hand made nature. I certainly love them though...



I went down .5 size in my Hot Chick 130s, to get smaller toe-box..looks/feels sexier. I'm beginning to sound like Christina2..we are from the same mold! The look of HC 130 is amazing, the the FEEL is just as important..

I do this for my pairs in each of black-patent, leopard-patent, shocking pink-patent -- 42 (better fit) & 41.5 (tighter, but sexier smaller toe-box, better toe-cleavage)

I'm still perfecting my walk in HC 130s, "wiggling" the heel is essential for sexy gait. I like to move inward on the heel, as I push off each foot. I saw one gal in Chicago downtown, who was wiggling the heel madly as she landed each heel. AMAZING. I need to work on that!

I LOVE Violet Chachki's HC 130 gait, he's got a strong girl game!



You/Christina2 need to start a Youtube channel, or Instagram. We peasants need a master class from goddesses like yourselves!
You would FOR SURE get a fan base going, Violet has 2.9M Instagram followers. To market his Digital Follies traveling show

Engineeringinheels shows bit more difficulty in her gait, needs more fine-tuning (naturalness/smoothness) like Violet



Yay! She's back with newly acquired Shocking Pink patent. She's a CTO of a startup, her degree is in Materials Science. Her description sounds so analytical, like a man. Whereas Violet (a girly-man) sounds effeminate/emotional, with streak of intelligence (knows her Art history!)



I was educated on his 120/130 shoe collection:

Hot Chick 130, Brian Atwood FM130, So Kate, Iriza, Merci Allen 130

it's virtually identical to Stilly's preferences

"Remember, if you're not doing heels, you're not doing drag!"

Stilly/Christina2 are female drag queens (major shoe fetish!), just like Christiana Molina

"Editorial Director for Mac by day, wannabee drag queen by night"



^^^ She schooled me on midi dresses for 5" heels. I see, and I obey!

I finally surrender -- NO MORE ultra mini-skirts with 5" heels..too tacky. Time for me to GROW UP..not dress like a pre-pubescent teen age girl. OMG, so embarrassed..

I got chided by a female boutique owner in high end San Marino/CA (kinda Beverly Hills like):

"you look like a HOOKER" (she looked down as she said it, LOL)

!!! Haha, I got a well deserved put down! I was wearing a knee length white pleated skirt, red 5" stiletto pumps, red jacket. In one word:

"Context"

The perception depends on CONTEXT, the area where you wear your outfits. Stilly, you/I are "mavericks" -- we wear what we want, when we want, where we want. Dam* the consequences

I got a similar response by a female boutique owner in La Jolla (wealthy suburb of San Diego) .. "that's SO RISQUE". I put on a jacket, with ultra mini-skirt paired w/5" heels. I responded with "I saw a girl in Vegas dressed like that!". She said .. "well, that's VEGAS" ("What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas") The "jive" I was sending was "Come F* Me"! Like Stilly/Christina2, I like being edgy, subliminally like the attention?

I TOO have gorgeous legs (w/muscular calves), I won a couple of Halloween contests..one in Beverly Hills (2 tickets to high end restaurant). I almost caused a car accident off Rodeo Drive, LOL (tires screeching)

Stilly, you are such a character ("campy")..you used the wink emojis to describe your grocery runs in 120 heels



> They all know me



Girl, why are you wasting your time "entertaining" grocery workers -- get an Instagram AND Youtube account

Introduce yourself to Violet Chachki (who's friends with Monsieur Louboutin and Dita Von Teese, Louboutin's lingerie model/performer), do some cross-marketing (you work in Marketing!), get 10M followers. You literally have the BEST Louboutin So Kate collection in the world (60 at least! See pic, your early Pigalle 120 collection), Monsieur Louboutin would be impressed. Put you under his Marketing 2.0 wing -- Loubs are losing popularity, the hype is over. You could be the ticket to a Louboutin re-boot!

You literally a star waiting to be discovered. Well, your PF pics are ALL OVER Pinterest, Google Images, etc. Time to reveal your face, and become the star you were destined to be. Princess, soon to be elevated to GODDESS!

You are WAY OVERQUALIFIED to be "entertaining" us worthless peasants! It's been NINE YEARS since you've started this thread, it's getting kinda repetitive. Need to UPGRADE, take it to the next level

You have a God-given gift, your AMAZING LEGS! That's what propelled Betty Grable from model, to stardom. See attached pic.

Get a professional photographer to take some pics, find an agent in Hollywood, become SAG member..shop yourself around. Modeling CAN lead to acting gigs. Example is Jennifer Lawrence ("JenLaw") that genius from Kentucky. Recruited by a pro photog for modeling, then her innate acting talents (no professional training) propelled her to stardom!

You should hire me as a consultant/agent, as part of your brain trust. I'm the instigator, I will propel you to Fame and Fortune.

Christina2..same as above. Are you listening? You are WAY OVERQUALIFIED to be in jewelry sales, your boss wanting employees to dress attractively. Get yourself out-of-there, and into Universe of Celebrity/Stardom!! Get Instagram and Youtube account, market yourself to the world.

See below sample comments on Violet Chachki's video, Stilly/Christina2 are DESERVING of similar adulation/admiration:

San Junipero
Violet’s knowledge of art, history, and fashion is outstanding. She is so articulate; we stan a true intellectual icon.
 
nusazabiz
I love that I actually learn a bunch of stuff about fashion in addition to being entertained by every video Violet does.

Jessie M.
Those Louboutin hot chicks are my dream shoe  Thanks for teaching us about fashion, Violet - I feel like it'd be so fun to shop with you! haha

africkso
I love how Violet views fashion for the art form it is. That's why her drag has always been so artistic and visually stunning. Pageant queens could never.

Greta S
*Violet I cant wait until you will have millions of subscribers which you will in no time, you are a STAR!* Please share more of your wardrobe or accessories, it's so interesting! I also adore your avant-garde makeup tutorials and I love when you share your passions/knowledge on art, fashion, drag and performance and everything in between 

^^^^ THIS

Jane Campbell
I really enjoy having a knowledgeable b***h educate me about fashion

^^^^ Hahaha. "knowledgable b***h", that's you 2 -- Stilly and Christina2

"Takes one to know one"

I'm a B***H too!

Nadia 23452
God, those 130s. That's some dedication right there

Quibbles
I NEED 50000000000 more of these. I could listen to you talk about fashion for YEARS. I'm so impressed at how much research you put into your craft Violet. So excited for more!!

Freya Blight
I'm a woman with a size 10! My dad used to tell me he was going to stop buying me shoes, and rent me canoes! Not to mention my second toe is like a finger!! Lol so I feel you on the ugly feet!  Also since I started walking I always walked on my tippy toes to keep my feet clean.. so wearing heels before my back injury was like walking normally for me

AnnaPxx
It's interesting the way Violet talks... says "really", "a lot", "like", "so", "obsessed", "insane", several times and most phrases sound like a question, even if they aren't. Where does this accent come from? I'm intrigued. *Their knowledge and love for fashion is palpable, the attention and dedication to clothes, costumes, shoes, accessories and make-up is amazing and inspiring. I would not hesitate to call their craft ART. Bravissima Violet!*

Christina2 you know Jewelry, you need to have a Youtube channel to educate us peasants.

Anastasia Germain
I´m a ballerina, and it pains me that you cannot find 130s anywhere, because compared to pointe shoes, they are heaven and look so amazing!


Transwomen are completely open over Reddit and Instagram, sharing their experiences for benefit of everyone. Group Therapy, on a public forum.

Honing the craft "Art of Woman". Some are getting sponsorship requests from clothing designers

Christina Farran is a ASU grad (college educated like Stilly), car enthusiast (fan of German luxury cars, owns BMW convertible and Mercedes), posing in designer clothes in front of them. Balenziaga, YSL, Chanel, Gucci, etc. Describing her beauty procedures -- nails, botox, BA (Breast Augmentation), hair, eyelashes, FFS (Facial Feminization Surgery), etc. Works at Uber in customer support, she's grew up in Silicon Valley

Newly purchased Mercedes, taken to Beverly Hills



https://www.instagram.com/p/By6oPoaHnpW/

Christina2, you mentioned BA and wanting them to block your view, when gazing at your HC 130 toe-cleaving. Christina Farran has pics of her BA doctor, and followup support (company makes sure there are no complications). You should friend her, share information. Interesting tidbit, Christina RARELY does heels,
she's always in flats during the day (sneakers, boots)

https://www.instagram.com/p/CFMIyu2Hg9I/

Heroic figure, self made trans-woman.

https://www.instagram.com/p/B1CUyWynxQQ/



> When I first started HRT back in 2016 I was in the Bottom of the Bottom.  Like I remember I couldn’t even afford to put Gas in my Car, to not being able to pay for new Clothes, or even Make Up.  But at least I knew there was no were else for me to go but up. I worked my heart out to achieve my goals. No one helped me get to where I’m at! I helped myself get there. I’m 22 with perfect Credit, a new Benz, and working for a Major Tech Company, but they are achievements that I accomplished with my own Sweat, and Tears.  Not to mention I had 0 support for others. So I look at this picture and say Damn I’m actually making something out of myself



^^^^ FOUR years, gender change program. Man to Woman, AMAZING!

"Life is 20% what happens to you, 80% how you RESPOND TO IT"
-- wise man once said

I look forward to the AMAZING response by Stilly/Christina2, 2 of the many princesses of PF/Louboutin. Can't wait to see your Princess/Goddess transformation over Instagram/Youtube. Building followers (10M at least!), getting fashion sponsorship requests, booming business-model (used to buy more cool Louboutin heels), Fame, etc

"Wealth is measured by Relationships, not the amount of $$ in your bank account"

You should build some wealth in transwoman friendships (they are HUNGRY to become women, they could benefit from your Real World advice/experience), who in turn could jump start your Fashion program. Some of them are BRILLIANT, great vision in their overall look -- hair, face, nails, breasts, wardrobe, heels, makeup, etc. Stunningly beautiful!

Win win all the way around..

^^^ I've been MEANING to post this, finally got-it-out-of-my-system. Whew!

*** I forgot to add this:

Stilly, your personality is quite attractive, so sweet/nice answering all the responders. This would come out in a Youtube video, men especially like a girl w/personality. Violet Chachki got 2.9M followers because of his communication/presentation skills. Your face is desperately missing we're all dying to see what you look like!

Christina2, your emotive descriptions of your 130 obsession is AMAZING! It's how Dita Von Teese made her fame, her sexy performances. I remember a Love Connection episode, the blonde hottie (in heels) stated

"I was born READY"

Need to push your brand-name to the masses! Peasants out there would DIG your Emotive IP (Intellectual Property)


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> I actually broke out my boots today with the cooler weather for the first day of Autumn...
> View attachment 4856111
> View attachment 4856112
> View attachment 4856113
> View attachment 4856114
> View attachment 4856115
> View attachment 4856116
> View attachment 4856117
> View attachment 4856118
> View attachment 4856120
> View attachment 4856121


Love the contrast between the frilly summer dress and the sexy winter boots!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> I've been missing you in boots.



Thanks *MBB*! Colder weather means its back to boot season!


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> I went down .5 size in my Hot Chick 130s, to get smaller toe-box..looks/feels sexier. I'm beginning to sound like Christina2..we are from the same mold! The look of HC 130 is amazing, the the FEEL is just as important..
> 
> I do this for my pairs in each of black-patent, leopard-patent, shocking pink-patent -- 42 (better fit) & 41.5 (tighter, but sexier smaller toe-box, better toe-cleavage)
> 
> I'm still perfecting my walk in HC 130s, "wiggling" the heel is essential for sexy gait. I like to move inward on the heel, as I push off each foot. I saw one gal in Chicago downtown, who was wiggling the heel madly as she landed each heel. AMAZING. I need to work on that!
> 
> I LOVE Violet Chachki's HC 130 gait, he's got a strong girl game!
> 
> 
> 
> You/Christina2 need to start a Youtube channel, or Instagram. We peasants need a master class from goddesses like yourselves!
> You would FOR SURE get a fan base going, Violet has 2.9M Instagram followers. To market his Digital Follies traveling show
> 
> Engineeringinheels shows bit more difficulty in her gait, needs more fine-tuning (naturalness/smoothness) like Violet
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! She's back with newly acquired Shocking Pink patent. She's a CTO of a startup, her degree is in Materials Science. Her description sounds so analytical, like a man. Whereas Violet (a girly-man) sounds effeminate/emotional, with streak of intelligence (knows her Art history!)
> 
> 
> 
> I was educated on his 120/130 shoe collection:
> 
> Hot Chick 130, Brian Atwood FM130, So Kate, Iriza, Merci Allen 130
> 
> it's virtually identical to Stilly's preferences
> 
> "Remember, if you're not doing heels, you're not doing drag!"
> 
> Stilly/Christina2 are female drag queens (major shoe fetish!), just like Christiana Molina
> 
> "Editorial Director for Mac by day, wannabee drag queen by night"
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ She schooled me on midi dresses for 5" heels. I see, and I obey!
> 
> I finally surrender -- NO MORE ultra mini-skirts with 5" heels..too tacky. Time for me to GROW UP..not dress like a pre-pubescent teen age girl. OMG, so embarrassed..
> 
> I got chided by a female boutique owner in high end San Marino/CA (kinda Beverly Hills like):
> 
> "you look like a HOOKER" (she looked down as she said it, LOL)
> 
> !!! Haha, I got a well deserved put down! I was wearing a knee length white pleated skirt, red 5" stiletto pumps, red jacket. In one word:
> 
> "Context"
> 
> The perception depends on CONTEXT, the area where you wear your outfits. Stilly, you/I are "mavericks" -- we wear what we want, when we want, where we want. Dam* the consequences
> 
> I got a similar response by a female boutique owner in La Jolla (wealthy suburb of San Diego) .. "that's SO RISQUE". I put on a jacket, with ultra mini-skirt paired w/5" heels. I responded with "I saw a girl in Vegas dressed like that!". She said .. "well, that's VEGAS" ("What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas") The "jive" I was sending was "Come F* Me"! Like Stilly/Christina2, I like being edgy, subliminally like the attention?
> 
> I TOO have gorgeous legs (w/muscular calves), I won a couple of Halloween contests..one in Beverly Hills (2 tickets to high end restaurant). I almost caused a car accident off Rodeo Drive, LOL (tires screeching)
> 
> Stilly, you are such a character ("campy")..you used the wink emojis to describe your grocery runs in 120 heels
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, why are you wasting your time "entertaining" grocery workers -- get an Instagram AND Youtube account
> 
> Introduce yourself to Violet Chachki (who's friends with Monsieur Louboutin and Dita Von Teese, Louboutin's lingerie model/performer), do some cross-marketing (you work in Marketing!), get 10M followers. You literally have the BEST Louboutin So Kate collection in the world (60 at least! See pic, your early Pigalle 120 collection), Monsieur Louboutin would be impressed. Put you under his Marketing 2.0 wing -- Loubs are losing popularity, the hype is over. You could be the ticket to a Louboutin re-boot!
> 
> You literally a star waiting to be discovered. Well, your PF pics are ALL OVER Pinterest, Google Images, etc. Time to reveal your face, and become the star you were destined to be. Princess, soon to be elevated to GODDESS!
> 
> You are WAY OVERQUALIFIED to be "entertaining" us worthless peasants! It's been NINE YEARS since you've started this thread, it's getting kinda repetitive. Need to UPGRADE, take it to the next level
> 
> You have a God-given gift, your AMAZING LEGS! That's what propelled Betty Grable from model, to stardom. See attached pic.
> 
> Get a professional photographer to take some pics, find an agent in Hollywood, become SAG member..shop yourself around. Modeling CAN lead to acting gigs. Example is Jennifer Lawrence ("JenLaw") that genius from Kentucky. Recruited by a pro photog for modeling, then her innate acting talents (no professional training) propelled her to stardom!
> 
> You should hire me as a consultant/agent, as part of your brain trust. I'm the instigator, I will propel you to Fame and Fortune.
> 
> Christina2..same as above. Are you listening? You are WAY OVERQUALIFIED to be in jewelry sales, your boss wanting employees to dress attractively. Get yourself out-of-there, and into Universe of Celebrity/Stardom!! Get Instagram and Youtube account, market yourself to the world.
> 
> See below sample comments on Violet Chachki's video, Stilly/Christina2 are DESERVING of similar adulation/admiration:
> 
> San Junipero
> Violet’s knowledge of art, history, and fashion is outstanding. She is so articulate; we stan a true intellectual icon.
> 
> nusazabiz
> I love that I actually learn a bunch of stuff about fashion in addition to being entertained by every video Violet does.
> 
> Jessie M.
> Those Louboutin hot chicks are my dream shoe  Thanks for teaching us about fashion, Violet - I feel like it'd be so fun to shop with you! haha
> 
> africkso
> I love how Violet views fashion for the art form it is. That's why her drag has always been so artistic and visually stunning. Pageant queens could never.
> 
> Greta S
> *Violet I cant wait until you will have millions of subscribers which you will in no time, you are a STAR!* Please share more of your wardrobe or accessories, it's so interesting! I also adore your avant-garde makeup tutorials and I love when you share your passions/knowledge on art, fashion, drag and performance and everything in between
> 
> ^^^^ THIS
> 
> Jane Campbell
> I really enjoy having a knowledgeable b***h educate me about fashion
> 
> ^^^^ Hahaha. "knowledgable b***h", that's you 2 -- Stilly and Christina2
> 
> "Takes one to know one"
> 
> I'm a B***H too!
> 
> Nadia 23452
> God, those 130s. That's some dedication right there
> 
> Quibbles
> I NEED 50000000000 more of these. I could listen to you talk about fashion for YEARS. I'm so impressed at how much research you put into your craft Violet. So excited for more!!
> 
> Freya Blight
> I'm a woman with a size 10! My dad used to tell me he was going to stop buying me shoes, and rent me canoes! Not to mention my second toe is like a finger!! Lol so I feel you on the ugly feet!  Also since I started walking I always walked on my tippy toes to keep my feet clean.. so wearing heels before my back injury was like walking normally for me
> 
> AnnaPxx
> It's interesting the way Violet talks... says "really", "a lot", "like", "so", "obsessed", "insane", several times and most phrases sound like a question, even if they aren't. Where does this accent come from? I'm intrigued. *Their knowledge and love for fashion is palpable, the attention and dedication to clothes, costumes, shoes, accessories and make-up is amazing and inspiring. I would not hesitate to call their craft ART. Bravissima Violet!*
> 
> Christina2 you know Jewelry, you need to have a Youtube channel to educate us peasants.
> 
> Anastasia Germain
> I´m a ballerina, and it pains me that you cannot find 130s anywhere, because compared to pointe shoes, they are heaven and look so amazing!
> 
> 
> Transwomen are completely open over Reddit and Instagram, sharing their experiences for benefit of everyone. Group Therapy, on a public forum.
> 
> Honing the craft "Art of Woman". Some are getting sponsorship requests from clothing designers
> 
> Christina Farran is a ASU grad (college educated like Stilly), car enthusiast (fan of German luxury cars, owns BMW convertible and Mercedes), posing in designer clothes in front of them. Balenziaga, YSL, Chanel, Gucci, etc. Describing her beauty procedures -- nails, botox, BA (Breast Augmentation), hair, eyelashes, FFS (Facial Feminization Surgery), etc. Works at Uber in customer support, she's grew up in Silicon Valley
> 
> Newly purchased Mercedes, taken to Beverly Hills
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/By6oPoaHnpW/
> 
> Christina2, you mentioned BA and wanting them to block your view, when gazing at your HC 130 toe-cleaving. Christina Farran has pics of her BA doctor, and followup support (company makes sure there are no complications). You should friend her, share information. Interesting tidbit, Christina RARELY does heels,
> she's always in flats during the day (sneakers, boots)
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CFMIyu2Hg9I/
> 
> Heroic figure, self made trans-woman.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B1CUyWynxQQ/
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ FOUR years, gender change program. Man to Woman, AMAZING!
> 
> "Life is 20% what happens to you, 80% how you RESPOND TO IT"
> -- wise man once said
> 
> I look forward to the AMAZING response by Stilly/Christina2, 2 of the many princesses of PF/Louboutin. Can't wait to see your Princess/Goddess transformation over Instagram/Youtube. Building followers (10M at least!), getting fashion sponsorship requests, booming business-model (used to buy more cool Louboutin heels), Fame, etc
> 
> "Wealth is measured by Relationships, not the amount of $$ in your bank account"
> 
> You should build some wealth in transwoman friendships (they are HUNGRY to become women, they could benefit from your Real World advice/experience), who in turn could jump start your Fashion program. Some of them are BRILLIANT, great vision in their overall look -- hair, face, nails, breasts, wardrobe, heels, makeup, etc. Stunningly beautiful!
> 
> Win win all the way around..
> 
> ^^^ I've been MEANING to post this, finally got-it-out-of-my-system. Whew!
> 
> *** I forgot to add this:
> 
> Stilly, your personality is quite attractive, so sweet/nice answering all the responders. This would come out in a Youtube video, men especially like a girl w/personality. Violet Chachki got 2.9M followers because of his communication/presentation skills. Your face is desperately missing we're all dying to see what you look like!
> 
> Christina2, your emotive descriptions of your 130 obsession is AMAZING! It's how Dita Von Teese made her fame, her sexy performances. I remember a Love Connection episode, the blonde hottie (in heels) stated
> 
> "I was born READY"
> 
> Need to push your brand-name to the masses! Peasants out there would DIG your Emotive IP (Intellectual Property)
> 
> View attachment 4856353
> 
> 
> View attachment 4856354




Wow that's a lot to take in *racq*!
I'm not quite ready for YouTube yet...maybe someday.
I do like Engineeringinheels and some of the other Hot Chick lovers you noted above.
I'll have to check out Violet and the others.


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday today, a sweatshirt dress with my Black Kid So Kates. I also got a new anklet from Ernest Maison of Paris that *Mitterman* suggested. Unfortunately I just found out I wore the anklet backwards...but I'm not sure anyone noticed...


----------



## KatPerry

Looks very warm and comfy!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, a sweatshirt dress with my Black Kid So Kates. I also got a new anklet from Ernest Maison of Paris that *Mitterman* suggested. Unfortunately I just found out I wore the anklet backwards...but I'm not sure anyone noticed...
> View attachment 4859100
> View attachment 4859101
> View attachment 4859102
> View attachment 4859103
> View attachment 4859104
> View attachment 4859105
> View attachment 4859106
> View attachment 4859107
> View attachment 4859108
> View attachment 4859109



Love that sweatshirt, I've never thought of making it this way, spectacular!


----------



## thehighheelsgir

stilly said:


> 40 or 40.5 or 41 for me. I've actually been seeing more in 41.5 an even 42's lately. Or the much smaller 34-35's.


 If you have any 41 you don’t wear you my boyfriend would prob buy them off you lol


----------



## thehighheelsgir

stilly said:


> From yesterday, a Reformation black & white polka dot midi-dress with my Black Kid Allenissima 130 slingbacks...
> 
> View attachment 4844084
> View attachment 4844086
> View attachment 4844087
> View attachment 4844088
> View attachment 4844089
> View attachment 4844090
> View attachment 4844091
> View attachment 4844092
> View attachment 4844094
> View attachment 4844095


I’ve wanted a pair of these for eons!! So awesome


----------



## stilly

KatPerry said:


> Looks very warm and comfy!



Thanks *Kat*! It was warm and cozy on a gray fall day...



aporl said:


> Love that sweatshirt, I've never thought of making it this way, spectacular!



Thanks *aporl*! I actually have a few sweatshirt dresses I bought from Revolve.com.
They're casual and comfy & cozy!



thehighheelsgir said:


> I’ve wanted a pair of these for eons!! So awesome



Thanks* thehighheelsgir*! I love this style...I actually have 3 pairs I rotate wearing. For a 130mm heel, they're actually one of the more comfy shoes.


----------



## stilly

From last night, a red dress and Black Patent Hot Chicks. Some interesting late day light for these pics...


----------



## KatPerry

Super hot outfit!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, a sweatshirt dress with my Black Kid So Kates. I also got a new anklet from Ernest Maison of Paris that *Mitterman* suggested. Unfortunately I just found out I wore the anklet backwards...but I'm not sure anyone noticed...
> View attachment 4859100
> View attachment 4859101
> View attachment 4859102
> View attachment 4859103
> View attachment 4859104
> View attachment 4859105
> View attachment 4859106
> View attachment 4859107
> View attachment 4859108
> View attachment 4859109


Love the Sweatshirt and the anklet Looks so sexy on you! WOW!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From last night, a red dress and Black Patent Hot Chicks. Some interesting late day light for these pics...
> View attachment 4860879
> View attachment 4860880
> View attachment 4860881
> View attachment 4860882
> View attachment 4860883
> View attachment 4860884
> View attachment 4860885
> View attachment 4860886
> View attachment 4860887
> View attachment 4860888


Hot chicks and hot toecleavage! Your toned calvemuscle standing on one foot looks sexy!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From last night, a red dress and Black Patent Hot Chicks. Some interesting late day light for these pics...
> View attachment 4860879
> View attachment 4860880
> View attachment 4860881
> View attachment 4860882
> View attachment 4860883
> View attachment 4860884
> View attachment 4860885
> View attachment 4860886
> View attachment 4860887
> View attachment 4860888


Stilly - I must say these are your best pics ever ! It has a heel grab and several toe close ups. I also LOVE the way the shadows accent your gorgeous legs and heels. This type shadows shots would make a magnificent video !!

I would like to ask a favor my dear. Could you possibly do this same type photo shoot in Unbouts/Debouts - I think this would show off these heels fan tas tic ly !! Do think about it please dear.


----------



## aporl

I agree with Christina, so beautiful to see the heels and red soles glowing in the daylight.


----------



## stilly

KatPerry said:


> Super hot outfit!



Thanks so much *Kat*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> Love the Sweatshirt and the anklet Looks so sexy on you! WOW!



Thanks *Mitterman*! Its casual with just a touch of sexy... 



Mitterman77 said:


> Hot chicks and hot toecleavage! Your toned calvemuscle standing on one foot looks sexy!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!
If I worked out a bit more maybe the calves would look even better...



Christina2 said:


> Stilly - I must say these are your best pics ever ! It has a heel grab and several toe close ups. I also LOVE the way the shadows accent your gorgeous legs and heels. This type shadows shots would make a magnificent video !!
> 
> I would like to ask a favor my dear. Could you possibly do this same type photo shoot in Unbouts/Debouts - I think this would show off these heels fan tas tic ly !! Do think about it please dear.



Thanks *Christina*! I'm not sure I can recreate this light that easily. I just happened to take these pics as the sun was setting. The light is a bit different everyday. I am due to wear that style...



aporl said:


> I agree with Christina, so beautiful to see the heels and red soles glowing in the daylight.



Thanks *aporl*! I love the lighting as well but it was just lucky timing. We'll see what I can recreate...


----------



## thehighheelsgir

stilly said:


> Thanks *Christina*! Yes these White So Kates are a half size smaller than normal as it was the only size I could find at the time. I have other pairs in the same size though that fit fine but these are a little tighter and seem to show a bit more toe cleavage. I think its just a slight variation due to their hand made nature. I certainly love them though...



Those do look a little tight on you


----------



## stilly

thehighheelsgir said:


> Those do look a little tight on you



Even though they look a little a tight, they're still not uncomfortable to wear...


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Rivierina 120's...


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> Black Patent Rivierina 120's...
> View attachment 4864214
> View attachment 4864201
> View attachment 4864202
> View attachment 4864204
> View attachment 4864206
> View attachment 4864208
> View attachment 4864209
> View attachment 4864210
> View attachment 4864211
> View attachment 4864212



Stilly, this shoe (Rivierina 120) is just FAB! Minimalist in nature, open sides, spaghetti thin rear straps, short-toe box (low cut vamp) ala pre-2013 Pigalle 120. I almost FAINTED when I saw your pics..no sh_t!!

I actually have a similar 5" ankle-strap pump -- Sacha London Sexy in red, white, black (from early 90's). Except the rear has a thick ankle strap, small rear. VERY open shoe, pure sex!

Your dress is casual summer/spring light, possibly a little "under dressed" for such a high-end evening shoe. The first thing I though of, was Emma Watson's amazing pre-BAFTA red-carpet appearance, in Valentino red-lace (see through dress) in Louboutin Cross Piga 120 pumps. Cross Piga is also very "open", sexy.









						Scarlet starlet: Emma Watson steals the show in a little red lace and satin dress and  matching lipstick at pre-Baftas party
					

She has just launched a new Valentine's range for lips and nail as the new face of Lancome.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




You should try a similar red dress, "evening sexy" for tis Rivierina 120. It would be so BOMB!

I think a standard office appropriate dress (either black or red), hemline above knee ("pick your poison" on how mini), would be daytime bomb outfit. The above the knee hemline, open scrappy 120 heel (short toe w/toe cleavage) gives it some edge.

See famed model, former Raiderette, Karen LaPierre



Talk about a Pro -- her outfit is like perfection: blouse, jacket, skirt (above knee). LOVE the pastel subtle color. Has some edge, over typical business suit. Imagine a Rivierina 120 paired with it.

Your casual dresses simply do disservice (incompatible) to the ELEGANT sexy Louboutin 120's which you love. My preferred daytime style is the above, I tend to over dress

"Better to be called a fox, rather than a hen!"

You're a lurking "Bond Girl" (rhymes with Bomb Girl) femme-fatale (packing heat in your handbag, are you CCW?), your break-the-rules (borderline) outfits seem to indicate your dangerous mood. You get a kick out of "getting a rise" out of people, your grocery jaunts in very mini skirts w/5" heels:



> They all know me.



needs to be taken to the next level(s).

Stilly dear, you are one DANGEROUS cat! You prowl the office, airports (there must be audible gasps as you walk by!), grocery stores, etc. You are like a prowling Lioness in heat, looking for action! How your DBF has NOT bought you a ring, proposed/engaged is beyond me. BTW, same question to Christina2! (your doctor DBF also needs to..)

One of a kind (untied) Cats like you could be taken by other male suitors.. You seem to have some male admirers (potential suitors) in this thread, one of them even asked. But, your loyalty prevailed "Thanks, but I'm taken". Haha, if DBF ever caught wind of this, I bet he would "get a rise". Buy a nice "rock", slip it on your finger, on his knees, proposing! See below



Ginger:
"In your hometown, did you ever meet a girl whose house had a porch swing?"

Professor:
"As a matter of fact I did! But, she was quite impossible. All she was interested in was hugging and kissing, kissing and hugging !!

Ginger:
"Hey, don't knock it until you've tried it!"

We're all here watching your 9 yr old thread (started in 2011), references to your DBF. We're all wondering, why hasn't your DBF popped the question? Don't tell me your DBF is love-challenged like the Professor? Seriously, he's risking losing you. LOL. You're arguably one of the most desirable females on the Web. Ultra sweet personality, educated, intelligent, HOT legs, etc

Another thing.

We're waiting for you to unmask yourself. We see bits of your short hair style. Kinda dying to see your face, likely that of a princess

See transwoman Savannah Jackson, who did a superb job in transition. She/you seem to be similar: great hair, untanned legs, 5" heels (only night time "play", never during day)



180K in plastic surgery incl BA, BBL (Brazilian Butt Lift)..!! Christina2 mentioned BA (which blocks her view of feet and toe cleavage), she should read her post (referrals to all her surgeons)

She looks like a beautiful model, even getting queries from a local modeling agency!





Stilly, you should be doing same as above, opening it up

Yore AMAZING, gifted body and great personality. Everyone loves you. I just got a So Kate Python Croisade (lightly used, great deal), I NEVER thought I would because of prohibitive MSRP ($1400). But, I got one due to your influence/inspiration..can't thank you enough! Can't wait to get them, I'm already designing an outfit. Will try something similar to you (grey skirt):





__





						Stilly's Pigalle Parade Plus!!!
					

See my earlier post where I've discovered they now will not even send me the patent(!), so I definitely will continue my hunt for the elusive leopard pony hair (along with my must have Hot Chicks).    And thank you - I felt it was totally ludicrous too that they would send the striped pony but...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




See pic. OMG, Stilly your legs are just GORGEOUS..unbelievably HOT! I'm similar, I TOO get cat calls, can stop traffic (almost caused traffic accident one time near Rodeo Dr/Beverly Hills, screeching tires!). I also have untanned legs (though I tan very easy)

In a previous comment, I urged you (and CHristina2) to investigate entertainment opportunities. Not to mention modeling. Just open it up (full reveal), with Instagram and Youtube, you can be the next Internet star. People are making serious coin/$$ (MILLIONS) over social media. Getting tens of thousands (if not millions) of followers, which is what marketers (clothing companies, shoe companies, etc) are looking for. You are in Marketing yourself, so..


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> Stilly, this shoe (Rivierina 120) is just FAB! Minimalist in nature, open sides, spaghetti thin rear straps, short-toe box (low cut vamp) ala pre-2013 Pigalle 120. I almost FAINTED when I saw your pics..no sh_t!!
> 
> I actually have a similar 5" ankle-strap pump -- Sacha London Sexy in red, white, black (from early 90's). Except the rear has a thick ankle strap, small rear. VERY open shoe, pure sex!
> 
> Your dress is casual summer/spring light, possibly a little "under dressed" for such a high-end evening shoe. The first thing I though of, was Emma Watson's amazing pre-BAFTA red-carpet appearance, in Valentino red-lace (see through dress) in Louboutin Cross Piga 120 pumps. Cross Piga is also very "open", sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scarlet starlet: Emma Watson steals the show in a little red lace and satin dress and  matching lipstick at pre-Baftas party
> 
> 
> She has just launched a new Valentine's range for lips and nail as the new face of Lancome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should try a similar red dress, "evening sexy" for tis Rivierina 120. It would be so BOMB!
> 
> I think a standard office appropriate dress (either black or red), hemline above knee ("pick your poison" on how mini), would be daytime bomb outfit. The above the knee hemline, open scrappy 120 heel (short toe w/toe cleavage) gives it some edge.
> 
> See famed model, former Raiderette, Karen LaPierre
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a Pro -- her outfit is like perfection: blouse, jacket, skirt (above knee). LOVE the pastel subtle color. Has some edge, over typical business suit. Imagine a Rivierina 120 paired with it.
> 
> Your casual dresses simply do disservice (incompatible) to the ELEGANT sexy Louboutin 120's which you love. My preferred daytime style is the above, I tend to over dress
> 
> "Better to be called a fox, rather than a hen!"
> 
> You're a lurking "Bond Girl" (rhymes with Bomb Girl) femme-fatale (packing heat in your handbag, are you CCW?), your break-the-rules (borderline) outfits seem to indicate your dangerous mood. You get a kick out of "getting a rise" out of people, your grocery jaunts in very mini skirts w/5" heels:
> 
> 
> 
> needs to be taken to the next level(s).
> 
> Stilly dear, you are one DANGEROUS cat! You prowl the office, airports (there must be audible gasps as you walk by!), grocery stores, etc. You are like a prowling Lioness in heat, looking for action! How your DBF has NOT bought you a ring, proposed/engaged is beyond me. BTW, same question to Christina2! (your doctor DBF also needs to..)
> 
> One of a kind (untied) Cats like you could be taken by other male suitors.. You seem to have some male admirers (potential suitors) in this thread, one of them even asked. But, your loyalty prevailed "Thanks, but I'm taken". Haha, if DBF ever caught wind of this, I bet he would "get a rise". Buy a nice "rock", slip it on your finger, on his knees, proposing! See below
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger:
> "In your hometown, did you ever meet a girl whose house had a porch swing?"
> 
> Professor:
> "As a matter of fact I did! But, she was quite impossible. All she was interested in was hugging and kissing, kissing and hugging !!
> 
> Ginger:
> "Hey, don't knock it until you've tried it!"
> 
> We're all here watching your 9 yr old thread (started in 2011), references to your DBF. We're all wondering, why hasn't your DBF popped the question? Don't tell me your DBF is love-challenged like the Professor? Seriously, he's risking losing you. LOL. You're arguably one of the most desirable females on the Web. Ultra sweet personality, educated, intelligent, HOT legs, etc
> 
> Another thing.
> 
> We're waiting for you to unmask yourself. We see bits of your short hair style. Kinda dying to see your face, likely that of a princess
> 
> See transwoman Savannah Jackson, who did a superb job in transition. She/you seem to be similar: great hair, untanned legs, 5" heels (only night time "play", never during day)
> 
> 
> 
> 180K in plastic surgery incl BA, BBL (Brazilian Butt Lift)..!! Christina2 mentioned BA (which blocks her view of feet and toe cleavage), she should read her post (referrals to all her surgeons)
> 
> She looks like a beautiful model, even getting queries from a local modeling agency!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stilly, you should be doing same as above, opening it up
> 
> Yore AMAZING, gifted body and great personality. Everyone loves you. I just got a So Kate Python Croisade (lightly used, great deal), I NEVER thought I would because of prohibitive MSRP ($1400). But, I got one due to your influence/inspiration..can't thank you enough! Can't wait to get them, I'm already designing an outfit. Will try something similar to you (grey skirt):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stilly's Pigalle Parade Plus!!!
> 
> 
> See my earlier post where I've discovered they now will not even send me the patent(!), so I definitely will continue my hunt for the elusive leopard pony hair (along with my must have Hot Chicks).    And thank you - I felt it was totally ludicrous too that they would send the striped pony but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See pic. OMG, Stilly your legs are just GORGEOUS..unbelievably HOT! I'm similar, I TOO get cat calls, can stop traffic (almost caused traffic accident one time near Rodeo Dr/Beverly Hills, screeching tires!). I also have untanned legs (though I tan very easy)
> 
> In a previous comment, I urged you (and CHristina2) to investigate entertainment opportunities. Not to mention modeling. Just open it up (full reveal), with Instagram and Youtube, you can be the next Internet star. People are making serious coin/$$ (MILLIONS) over social media. Getting tens of thousands (if not millions) of followers, which is what marketers (clothing companies, shoe companies, etc) are looking for. You are in Marketing yourself, so..
> 
> View attachment 4864996
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864997
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864999
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865001
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865105
> 
> 
> View attachment 4865106




Thanks *racq*!
I do love the Rivierina's. I was lucky to find this pair in Black Patent with the 120mm heel.
I wish I could find a pair in nude. I'll keep on the hunt.
The Croisade's are a beautiful shoe. I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday yesterday, my well broken in Nude So Kates with jeans and a blazer...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday yesterday, my well broken in Nude So Kates with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 4866756
> View attachment 4866757
> View attachment 4866758
> View attachment 4866759
> View attachment 4866760
> View attachment 4866761
> View attachment 4866762
> View attachment 4866763
> View attachment 4866765
> View attachment 4866766



So gorgeous


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Black Patent Rivierina 120's...
> View attachment 4864214
> View attachment 4864201
> View attachment 4864202
> View attachment 4864204
> View attachment 4864206
> View attachment 4864208
> View attachment 4864209
> View attachment 4864210
> View attachment 4864211
> View attachment 4864212


Tell me Stilly - can you honestly say that the 120mm looks better than the 130mm. To me there is absolutely NO comparison. 130mm heels rule - no question !!


----------



## aporl

I agree with Racquel, pro outfit with CL must be something worth trying.
So in love with this casual outfit, especially the last pose - so sexy. But how I wish next could be Iriza as my all-time favourite...


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday yesterday, my well broken in Nude So Kates with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 4866756
> View attachment 4866757
> View attachment 4866758
> View attachment 4866759
> View attachment 4866760
> View attachment 4866761
> View attachment 4866762
> View attachment 4866763
> View attachment 4866765
> View attachment 4866766



See attached pics, they are your So Kate collection from years back. AMAZING! How many do you have now? You must be the all time leader in the world. You need to contact Monsieur Louboutin, get a modeling gig..

I resisted the So Kate, being a short-toe loyalist. Pigalle Follies 120, Hot Chick 130, pre-2013 Pigalle 120, etc

However, I'm slowly building a *compact* collection of So Kate and their derivatives. Notably, Eklectica..I have all 3 versions, see pics. After I saw Erika Jayne (of "Real Life Beverly Hills Housewives" fame) wear them brilliantly at the 2018 AMA red-carpet (see pic)









						Erika Jayne Flaunts Legs in Eklectica Pumps by Christian Louboutin
					

Erika Jayne joined Loren Gray, Cardi B, Kelsea Ballerini, Jennifer Lopez, Taylor Swift, and Halsey on the red carpet at the 2018 American Music Awards




					www.yournextshoes.com
				




I actually have better "lowers" (calves..like Stilly's) than Erika (excuse my narcissism), but she has me on uppers (gams) and hips. I need to work on this!

I just bought a used So Kate Python Croisade (arriving tomorrow!), and likely will get more. I LOVE color, patterns (esp floral), etc

I also bought a Louboutin Door Knock (So Kate vary), see pics incl Rita Ora






						Rita Ora Wears Black Leather Christian Louboutin “Door Knock” Pumps
					

Rita Ora fancies dressing up wherever she goes. Aside from her music, she’s also popular for her quirky fashion sense. On May 11, she showed another




					www.yournextshoes.com
				




Ya, I've been binging that last week on Loubs. Been working hard, so had to reward myself. Impera 120 (!!), Twistissima 100 (!!), Pigalle Follies 120 water python (exotic), Pigalle 120 silver sparkle (sculptured heel, early version)


"Resistance is Futile", your superb modeling pics are an inspiration! I bow to you, Ms. Princess So Kate !

"Your contribution in Life is how you inspire/educate others"

Stilly, you are truly a god-send to me and others. BRILLIANT pictures and poses, the effect of Marketing at work.


----------



## stilly

Thanks *racq*!
I like your new additions.
I've been waiting to find a good deal on the Door Knock in White.

Let's just say I have too many pairs to take a picture at this point.
I have stopped buying "new" pairs for the most part but I still buy from eBay or the consignment sites if I see something I like.


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> So gorgeous



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Tell me Stilly - can you honestly say that the 120mm looks better than the 130mm. To me there is absolutely NO comparison. 130mm heels rule - no question !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867222



I like both the 120 and 130mm shoes. The 130mm are more sexy but the 120mm are much more practical. Most would say the 100mm heels are more practical than the 120mm though so it never ends. The 130mm start to tire my legs/ankles/feet after a while so I wear them primarily for shorter weekend/special outings.


----------



## stilly

From the weekend, White Python So Kates...


----------



## KatPerry

I so love that pattern on your So Kates.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Black Patent Rivierina 120's...
> View attachment 4864214
> View attachment 4864201
> View attachment 4864202
> View attachment 4864204
> View attachment 4864206
> View attachment 4864208
> View attachment 4864209
> View attachment 4864210
> View attachment 4864211
> View attachment 4864212


OMG, so much sexy foot shown off, so much toecleavage... you made my day!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday yesterday, my well broken in Nude So Kates with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 4866756
> View attachment 4866757
> View attachment 4866758
> View attachment 4866759
> View attachment 4866760
> View attachment 4866761
> View attachment 4866762
> View attachment 4866763
> View attachment 4866765
> View attachment 4866766


Pretty perfect casual friday Outfit, with that nice classy sexy touch!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From the weekend, White Python So Kates...
> View attachment 4868892
> View attachment 4868893
> View attachment 4868894
> View attachment 4868895
> View attachment 4868897
> View attachment 4868899
> View attachment 4868901
> View attachment 4868904
> View attachment 4868905
> View attachment 4868906



I love it!!


----------



## stilly

KatPerry said:


> I so love that pattern on your So Kates.



Thanks *Kat*!!! I do love the pythons... 



Mitterman77 said:


> OMG, so much sexy foot shown off, so much toecleavage... you made my day!



Thanks *Mitterman*! I'm glad it brightened your day...



Mitterman77 said:


> Pretty perfect casual friday Outfit, with that nice classy sexy touch!



Thanks *Mitterman*! I'm back to jeans and blazers with the cooler weather coming in.



aporl said:


> I love it!!



Thanks *aporl*!


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, Black Kid Iriza 120's with a new black & white check maxi dress...


----------



## KatPerry

So classy Stilly!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Black Kid Iriza 120's with a new black & white check maxi dress...
> View attachment 4871124
> View attachment 4871125
> View attachment 4871126
> View attachment 4871130
> View attachment 4871131
> View attachment 4871132
> View attachment 4871133
> View attachment 4871134
> View attachment 4871136
> View attachment 4871137


Simply perfect, lovely dress, cool leather jacked, a cute matching bag and obviosly thoese sexy heels, you look OMG!


----------



## aporl

Lovely maxi dress with Iriza!!


----------



## annamoon

Do like the Iriza, they look good and give more width for those of us who have wider feet. You have great style Stilly.


----------



## stilly

KatPerry said:


> So classy Stilly!



Thanks *Kat*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Simply perfect, lovely dress, cool leather jacked, a cute matching bag and obviosly thoese sexy heels, you look OMG!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Lovely maxi dress with Iriza!!



Thanks *aporl*! I do like just the peek of heels with the maxi dress...


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> Do like the Iriza, they look good and give more width for those of us who have wider feet. You have great style Stilly.



Thanks *annamoon*! Yes I do love the Irizas as well.


----------



## stilly

Hot Wave 130's with a new coatdress from Good American. They call this the "boss babe" look...


----------



## stilly

A simple navy blazer and jeans for Casual Friday today with my Nude Salonu 120's...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> A simple navy blazer and jeans for Casual Friday today with my Nude Salonu 120's...
> View attachment 4873366
> View attachment 4873367
> View attachment 4873368
> View attachment 4873369
> View attachment 4873370
> View attachment 4873371
> View attachment 4873372
> View attachment 4873373
> View attachment 4873374
> View attachment 4873375


Simply classic!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Hot Wave 130's with a new coatdress from Good American. They call this the "boss babe" look...
> View attachment 4873339
> View attachment 4873340
> View attachment 4873341
> View attachment 4873343
> View attachment 4873345
> View attachment 4873346
> View attachment 4873347
> View attachment 4873348
> View attachment 4873349
> View attachment 4873350


OMG Stilly. Your colleagues must be thrilled seeing such a sexy outfit! Are you guys back into the office now?


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> Hot Wave 130's with a new coatdress from Good American. They call this the "boss babe" look...
> View attachment 4873339
> View attachment 4873340
> View attachment 4873341
> View attachment 4873343
> View attachment 4873345
> View attachment 4873346
> View attachment 4873347
> View attachment 4873348
> View attachment 4873349
> View attachment 4873350



OMG, that has to be one of your HOTTEST looks yet! Do hire out a photographer, and get some shots.

Your hot legs perfectly matched with Hot Wave 130, femme-fatale boss jacket. You need CCW (pack heat), to fight off stalkers. Goodness girl, you're crazy DANGEROUS!

Dressed to Kill, ala Tura Santana ("evil agent") in Astro Zombies B-movie flick



Dressed to kill (5" heels, slinky low cut gown, packing heat), she knocks off an unsuspecting US agent. You would be the next femme-fatale star.

"Faster Pussycat, Kill! Kill!"


42:22 mark, Tura tortures/kills another US agent. 47:08, repeat of above

Stilly, you need to become SAG (Screen Actors Guild) member, shop yourself around. I could be your agent, I'm here in SoCal. Yah, I'm also a producer (*wink*) 

That's how Betty Grable got discovered.






						Betty Grable's Million Dollar Legs
					

Blonde bombshell Betty Grable wowed crowds in Technicolor musicals of the 1940s and ’50s, showing off her strong voice, skilled dancing and, of course, her million dollar legs. The 1940s…



					www.legacy.com
				






> *“There are two reasons I’m in show business,” Gable once quipped, “and I’m standing on both of them.”*
> 
> 
> Though few movies on her résumé enjoy classic status, her run of box office successes rivals that of any actor in Hollywood’s history. From 1940 to 1951, she ranked among the top 10 box office draws each year (except 1946, when she didn’t appear in any movies). For eight of those years, she was the top drawing woman in Hollywood. For four of them, she held the No. 1 slot – male or female – beating out such luminaries as Gary Cooper, Humphrey Bogart, Veronica Lake and Bob Hope, just to name a few. At the height of her popularity, she received more than 12,000 fan letters a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her most lasting claim to fame, though, might be not as a movie star but as a pin-up girl. *A photo of Grable taken by Frank Powolny in 1943 became a must-have for G.I.s serving in WWII. LIFE magazine included the image in its “100 Photos That Changed the World,” and Hugh Hefner gives it credit for inspiring him to start Playboy magazine.* She purportedly posed for the photo with her back to the camera to hide the fact that she was pregnant when it was taken, a fact unknown to many of the young men who mooned over it at the time.



Stilly, you are literally a leggy pinup girl waiting to be discovered! Your pics are already all over the Web, notably Pinterest.

Your star potential is off the charts!

Jennifer Lawrence ("JenLaw"), genius girl from Kentucky, was discovered as a model. She went to Hollywood, and the rest is history. No professional training, but she made it big. She's what's known as a "natural"

Your shockingly beautiful legs puts you in the category of "natural". Might you end up in Hollywood and become a superstar TV/Film actress? Do you have any drama training in high-school or college? Seriously, you are WAY over-qualified to be doing the "grind" (9-5 day job), and postings on Purseforum

You should be a "special agent" (Femme Fatale) for your company to "close deals". Stilly waltzes in, distracts the opposing negotiator. Play some Ginger (Gilligan's Island) amorous moves, ask for a better deal

"Resistance is Futile"

Of course they cave in, company gets a better deal..Stilly gets a nice bonus. You need to pitch this to your superiors



1:23 mark, Ginger makes her move

Ginger:
Forget that I'm woman, I'm a secret agent trying to capture the enemy
..
Suppose I walk up to the enemy like this. And, I put my arms around him like this. And, whisper into his ear like this.
Come on baby, surrender to Ginger

Skipper:
I give up!

Yah, above will work in business negotiation

Coincidentally, I made a "shopping terrorist" run to Macy's here in SoCal on Tue. Arcadia, Glendale Galleria, Topanga Mall (near exclusive Encino/Woodland Hills where many stars/athletes live, incl Miley Cyrus/Kardashians). Last day of the VIP sale (extra 30% off), CRAZY good deals. Like $4 tops. I ran into 2 nice Kasper jacket, I LOVE Kasper brand! A mainstay at Macy's.

Topper jacket, $39


			https://www.macys.com/shop/product/kasper-floral-jacquard-topper-jacket?ID=10503873&CategoryID=120&isDlp=true
		


I had the sales girl print out availability on a ticker, called Arlington/Virginia (your state) to order it. They gave me free-shipping. Kinda similar to yours, but yours is more cinched at the waist. I found it on the web, around $169 on sale? LOVE the deep v-neck cut, to show off breast cleavage

Kasper open jacket, $35


			https://www.macys.com/shop/product/kasper-open-front-blazer?ID=5713028&CategoryID=120
		


Really nice, I got one. You should get both as well. We can post opposing outfits, I'm well equipped in Hot Chick 130 (2x black-patent, 2x leopard-patent, 2x shocking pink patent, 1x black red degrade).

Funny, you/I are on opposite coasts but we were both thinking of jackets. Jackets (borrowed from men) are one of my fave articles. I have a bunch of Georgiou jackets (Greek designer, chain-store in malls like 20 yrs ago). All come barely below my tush. Paired with mini-skirt, VERY leggy outfit. I have a magenta/black jacket like yours (high end designer, closeout sale), bought from small boutique in Beverly Hills. Worn as a dress, so HOTl!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> A simple navy blazer and jeans for Casual Friday today with my Nude Salonu 120's...
> View attachment 4873366
> View attachment 4873367
> View attachment 4873368
> View attachment 4873369
> View attachment 4873370
> View attachment 4873371
> View attachment 4873372
> View attachment 4873373
> View attachment 4873374
> View attachment 4873375



Great outfit!
Love those heels combined with jeans


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> A simple navy blazer and jeans for Casual Friday today with my Nude Salonu 120's...
> View attachment 4873366
> View attachment 4873367
> View attachment 4873368
> View attachment 4873369
> View attachment 4873370
> View attachment 4873371
> View attachment 4873372
> View attachment 4873373
> View attachment 4873374
> View attachment 4873375



Nude Salonu 120 = BOMB! Red toenail see thru highlights, so alluring! Steep pitch 120 heels, come f*** me ala Brian Atwood FM130 (I only recently was tipped off to the meaning of "FM", via drag queen Violet Chachki)

You are very partial to skinny jeans, have you considered "tights pants"? See pic, Gwen Stefani rocking them. Love'em!

have you considered straight sporty pants w/cuffed bottom? I LOVE those! YEARS ago, I BINGED on such pants (white, pink, peach,etc) at a Macy's extra 30% off sale. You find them in the Juniors section. I also like the bottom cuffed pants, that terminate between knee and ankle. You should try them, to show off your AMAZING calves!

Macy's currently has extra 25% off (incl already discounted items). I encourage you to go on a "shopping terrorist" mission to Macy's, they have some nice summer leftovers at their discount "Last Act" racks. I just got back Tue at their VIP sale (extra 30% off), BINGED on blouses/tops. Did a 3-stopper .. Arcadia Santa Anita Fashion Mall (affluent neighborhood), Glendale Galleria (affluent neighborhood), Topanga Mall (San Fernando Valley incl Woodland Hills/Encino where many stars/athletes live, incl Kardashians/Miley Cyrus). I DID see some straight pants, but I bypassed them (already well stocked)

ALL of Neiman-Marcus/Nordstrom's/Macy's/Bloomingdales looked more sparse than usual (due to Covid19), but Macy's had better selection in terms of quantity/variety. The hi-end jewelry ($2k - $8k) even had extra 30% off, which was unheard of (according to the saleswoman). I got a Topaz sterling silver necklace for $30 (retail $100)..70% off! Dayum.. Their anklets are all 25% off:



			https://www.macys.com/shop/jewelry-watches/jewelry-sale/Jewelry_type/Anklet?id=22000
		


I need to go back, I missed them on my Tue run.

Check Gwen Stefani (one of my all-time faves), she's a Louboutin loyalist. Particularly, Pigalle 120. Her style is off-the-chart AMAZING, so creative. Pretty sure she does her own selection, or does she have a stylist on staff?



			https://www.billboard.com/photos/429868/gwen-stefanis-fashion-evolution
		


She has some nice pants outfits, check them out. See pics. I bow to her goddess-ness, I (mere mortal) am not worthy. I need to step up my game.. I used to haunt Melrose Ave (small unique shops), Santa Monica's Montana Ave (unique high end shops), San Marino (small shops), Sunset Place (pricey hi end shops), Beverly Hills/Rodeo/Canon/Beverly, etc. There were some shops that specialized in French made clothes, one on Santa Monica Blvd (West LA, near Peanuts nightclub) and one in Santa Monica mall. The quality/creativity was CRAZY good (relegates lesser brands as posers), definitely French know the "language of love". Louboutin took 100/120/130 heels to the next level! I got in late (2009 after seeing Pamela Anderson on Jay Leno Show), feel kinda dumb! Gwen (see above article) was rockin' Loubs all the way back in 2004! Boy, was I NOT paying attention..

Stilly, I challenge you to rock Gwen Stefani's red-carpet looks..to WORK!! You could pull it off, you have the Passion AND Guts!

You are the American version of the British "IT" girl. You're so unique, need to take it to the next level

"Everyone's a super star" as per Madonna's song


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> Hot Wave 130's with a new coatdress from Good American. They call this the "boss babe" look...
> View attachment 4873339
> View attachment 4873340
> View attachment 4873341
> View attachment 4873343
> View attachment 4873345
> View attachment 4873346
> View attachment 4873347
> View attachment 4873348
> View attachment 4873349
> View attachment 4873350



such a sexy outfit Stilly.   Was this a work outfit?


----------



## MsYvonne

racquel said:


> Bla bla





racquel said:


> Bla bla


Please @racquel can you keep your post short and be just a reply to the posts of Stilly or someone else instead.
We are here to enjoy the beauty of Stilly, not to read your endless brainwaves and opinions no one asked for.
I really suggest to start your own thread to share your ideas.


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Simply classic!



Thanks *aporl*!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> OMG Stilly. Your colleagues must be thrilled seeing such a sexy outfit! Are you guys back into the office now?



Thanks *aprol*! I actually didn't wear this to office. Its a bit to short...


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Great outfit!
> Love those heels combined with jeans



Thanks *jeans&heels*! Its nice to be wearing jeans again...


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> Nude Salonu 120 = BOMB! Red toenail see thru highlights, so alluring! Steep pitch 120 heels, come f*** me ala Brian Atwood FM130 (I only recently was tipped off to the meaning of "FM", via drag queen Violet Chachki)
> 
> You are very partial to skinny jeans, have you considered "tights pants"? See pic, Gwen Stefani rocking them. Love'em!
> 
> have you considered straight sporty pants w/cuffed bottom? I LOVE those! YEARS ago, I BINGED on such pants (white, pink, peach,etc) at a Macy's extra 30% off sale. You find them in the Juniors section. I also like the bottom cuffed pants, that terminate between knee and ankle. You should try them, to show off your AMAZING calves!
> 
> Macy's currently has extra 25% off (incl already discounted items). I encourage you to go on a "shopping terrorist" mission to Macy's, they have some nice summer leftovers at their discount "Last Act" racks. I just got back Tue at their VIP sale (extra 30% off), BINGED on blouses/tops. Did a 3-stopper .. Arcadia Santa Anita Fashion Mall (affluent neighborhood), Glendale Galleria (affluent neighborhood), Topanga Mall (San Fernando Valley incl Woodland Hills/Encino where many stars/athletes live, incl Kardashians/Miley Cyrus). I DID see some straight pants, but I bypassed them (already well stocked)
> 
> ALL of Neiman-Marcus/Nordstrom's/Macy's/Bloomingdales looked more sparse than usual (due to Covid19), but Macy's had better selection in terms of quantity/variety. The hi-end jewelry ($2k - $8k) even had extra 30% off, which was unheard of (according to the saleswoman). I got a Topaz sterling silver necklace for $30 (retail $100)..70% off! Dayum.. Their anklets are all 25% off:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/jewelry-watches/jewelry-sale/Jewelry_type/Anklet?id=22000
> 
> 
> 
> I need to go back, I missed them on my Tue run.
> 
> Check Gwen Stefani (one of my all-time faves), she's a Louboutin loyalist. Particularly, Pigalle 120. Her style is off-the-chart AMAZING, so creative. Pretty sure she does her own selection, or does she have a stylist on staff?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.billboard.com/photos/429868/gwen-stefanis-fashion-evolution
> 
> 
> 
> She has some nice pants outfits, check them out. See pics. I bow to her goddess-ness, I (mere mortal) am not worthy. I need to step up my game.. I used to haunt Melrose Ave (small unique shops), Santa Monica's Montana Ave (unique high end shops), San Marino (small shops), Sunset Place (pricey hi end shops), Beverly Hills/Rodeo/Canon/Beverly, etc. There were some shops that specialized in French made clothes, one on Santa Monica Blvd (West LA, near Peanuts nightclub) and one in Santa Monica mall. The quality/creativity was CRAZY good (relegates lesser brands as posers), definitely French know the "language of love". Louboutin took 100/120/130 heels to the next level! I got in late (2009 after seeing Pamela Anderson on Jay Leno Show), feel kinda dumb! Gwen (see above article) was rockin' Loubs all the way back in 2004! Boy, was I NOT paying attention..
> 
> Stilly, I challenge you to rock Gwen Stefani's red-carpet looks..to WORK!! You could pull it off, you have the Passion AND Guts!
> 
> You are the American version of the British "IT" girl. You're so unique, need to take it to the next level
> 
> "Everyone's a super star" as per Madonna's song
> 
> View attachment 4874162
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874163
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874165
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874166



Thanks *racq*! I do like most of Gwen's outfits. I do have some pants you'll see in the coming months...


----------



## stilly

Porsha said:


> such a sexy outfit Stilly.   Was this a work outfit?



Thanks *Porsha*! No its a bit short for work so I just wore it out to dinner...


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Iriza 120's with a black dress & suede jacket...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Hot Wave 130's with a new coatdress from Good American. They call this the "boss babe" look...
> View attachment 4873339
> View attachment 4873340
> View attachment 4873341
> View attachment 4873343
> View attachment 4873345
> View attachment 4873346
> View attachment 4873347
> View attachment 4873348
> View attachment 4873349
> View attachment 4873350


No question: You're the boss! Absolutely one of my favorite styles! Look at those legs, OMG!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> A simple navy blazer and jeans for Casual Friday today with my Nude Salonu 120's...
> View attachment 4873366
> View attachment 4873367
> View attachment 4873368
> View attachment 4873369
> View attachment 4873370
> View attachment 4873371
> View attachment 4873372
> View attachment 4873373
> View attachment 4873374
> View attachment 4873375


it Looks simple, but it is simply classy! Not every girl is able to Combine with such a big taste!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Black Patent Iriza 120's with a black dress & suede jacket...
> View attachment 4875639
> View attachment 4875640
> View attachment 4875641
> View attachment 4875642
> View attachment 4875643
> View attachment 4875644
> View attachment 4875645
> View attachment 4875646
> View attachment 4875647
> View attachment 4875648


Love the lenght of the dress, the toecleavage and obviosly the anklet!!!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Black Patent Iriza 120's with a black dress & suede jacket...
> View attachment 4875639
> View attachment 4875640
> View attachment 4875641
> View attachment 4875642
> View attachment 4875643
> View attachment 4875644
> View attachment 4875645
> View attachment 4875646
> View attachment 4875647
> View attachment 4875648


Here comes my favourite Iriza again!! It just fits any of your outfits effortlessly!


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Thanks *aprol*! I actually didn't wear this to office. Its a bit to short...


It is a rhetorical question if heels can be too high, dresses and skirts too short and cleavages too low


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> No question: You're the boss! Absolutely one of my favorite styles! Look at those legs, OMG!



Oh thanks *Mitterman*!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> it Looks simple, but it is simply classy! Not every girl is able to Combine with such a big taste!



Thanks *Mitterman*! Just trying to dress up some jeans a bit...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Here comes my favourite Iriza again!! It just fits any of your outfits effortlessly!



Thanks *aprol*! I've been wearing my Irizas a bit more lately...


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> It is a rhetorical question if heels can be too high, dresses and skirts too short and cleavages too low



Oh *MsYvonne*. This coatdress is very short...even for me...


----------



## stilly

A new dress with my White Patent Pigalle 120's...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> A new dress with my White Patent Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 4877224
> View attachment 4877225
> View attachment 4877226
> View attachment 4877227
> View attachment 4877228
> View attachment 4877229
> View attachment 4877232
> View attachment 4877233
> View attachment 4877234
> View attachment 4877235


Love the way your feet fit these heels. No toe gap. No heel gap. Perfect. Do you buy your usual size or size down? I usually need to size down .5 or a full size to get the snugness I need so the heels won't slide off my heel when I walk or stand for a few hours.


----------



## stilly

Thanks *Christina*! With Pigalles it was trial and error for me. I go down a half size on the old style Pigalles like this pair.  I actually own Pigalles from a full size up to a full size down. I can go down up to a full size on the Pythons since they stretch more.


----------



## stilly

From today, Black Suede Uptown 120's...


----------



## chowlover2

I love suede, you look fabulous Stilly!


----------



## borbie

Amazing！But looking forward the 130mm week so much ，Haven't see for a long time .....


----------



## aporl

Stilly you have a great collection of SKs, but I was so thrilled to see your recent posts of other lovely styles e.g. Uptown and Salonu!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From today, Black Suede Uptown 120's...
> View attachment 4879581
> View attachment 4879604
> View attachment 4879605
> View attachment 4879607
> View attachment 4879611
> View attachment 4879619
> View attachment 4879624
> View attachment 4879626
> View attachment 4879627
> View attachment 4879628


Loving the "just barely there" look of these heels on your toes. Very sexy. Do they feel secure when walking about the office or down the street ?


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> I love suede, you look fabulous Stilly!



Thanks *chowlover*!!! I love the suede as well...


----------



## stilly

borbie said:


> Amazing！But looking forward the 130mm week so much ，Haven't see for a long time .....



Thanks *borbie*! I haven't done a 130mm week in a while so maybe I'll revive it...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Stilly you have a great collection of SKs, but I was so thrilled to see your recent posts of other lovely styles e.g. Uptown and Salonu!



Thanks *aporl*! I'm trying to mix it up and wear more of my collection. More to come!


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday yesterday, Jaguar Ponyfur So Kates with jeans...


----------



## chowlover2

Perfect with jeans!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From today, Black Suede Uptown 120's...
> View attachment 4879581
> View attachment 4879604
> View attachment 4879605
> View attachment 4879607
> View attachment 4879611
> View attachment 4879619
> View attachment 4879624
> View attachment 4879626
> View attachment 4879627
> View attachment 4879628


They are so classy!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday yesterday, Jaguar Ponyfur So Kates with jeans...
> View attachment 4881409
> View attachment 4881410
> View attachment 4881411
> View attachment 4881412
> View attachment 4881413
> View attachment 4881414
> View attachment 4881415
> View attachment 4881416
> View attachment 4881417
> View attachment 4881418


Wow, you look soooo good in These Jeans and they mach perfect with the Jaguar! How about doing not only a side back, but also a full back view? Love the lengh of your top!


----------



## aporl

Casual outfits are always joy to watch!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday yesterday, Jaguar Ponyfur So Kates with jeans...
> View attachment 4881409
> View attachment 4881410
> View attachment 4881411
> View attachment 4881412
> View attachment 4881413
> View attachment 4881414
> View attachment 4881415
> View attachment 4881416
> View attachment 4881417
> View attachment 4881418



So gorgeous


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Perfect with jeans!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> They are so classy!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> Wow, you look soooo good in These Jeans and they mach perfect with the Jaguar! How about doing not only a side back, but also a full back view? Love the lengh of your top!



A full back view of just the shoes or the whole outfit? I'm not sure I can go back in time...



aporl said:


> Casual outfits are always joy to watch!



Thanks *aporl*!!!



jeans&heels said:


> So gorgeous



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!


----------



## stilly

From the weekend, a bit of leopard overload...


----------



## chowlover2

No such thing as too much leopard Stilly!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> A full back view of just the shoes or the whole outfit? I'm not sure I can go back in time...


Both, lol, the whole outfit maby the next time?



stilly said:


> From the weekend, a bit of leopard overload...
> View attachment 4883187
> View attachment 4883188
> View attachment 4883189
> View attachment 4883190
> View attachment 4883191
> View attachment 4883192
> View attachment 4883193
> View attachment 4883194
> View attachment 4883195
> View attachment 4883197


You're the junglequeen! Love how you wear the HC it looks so "natural"!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From the weekend, a bit of leopard overload...
> View attachment 4883187
> View attachment 4883188
> View attachment 4883189
> View attachment 4883190
> View attachment 4883191
> View attachment 4883192
> View attachment 4883193
> View attachment 4883194
> View attachment 4883195
> View attachment 4883197


What a killer!!


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> No such thing as too much leopard Stilly!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> Both, lol, the whole outfit maby the next time?



Maybe next time *Mitterman*...



Mitterman77 said:


> You're the junglequeen! Love how you wear the HC it looks so "natural"!



Thanks *Mitterman*! I does get easier to wear the Hot Chicks over time...



aporl said:


> What a killer!!



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

Now from a mini dress to a midi dress...here with my Black Suede Iriza 120's...


----------



## Paddy0174

I must say, I love those midi/maxi dresses on you! They give a specific view on your heels.


----------



## aporl

Stilly you're rocking with maxi dress! Iriza looks so lovely on you, can imagine it could be displayed gorgeously in even more of your upcoming posts!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Now from a mini dress to a midi dress...here with my Black Suede Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 4885215
> View attachment 4885216
> View attachment 4885217
> View attachment 4885218
> View attachment 4885219
> View attachment 4885220
> View attachment 4885221
> View attachment 4885222
> View attachment 4885223
> View attachment 4885224


Love this Lenght of teh Dress! Midi Looks so girly/sexy with the Irizas!


----------



## chowlover2

The Iriza’s are my fav of all your shoes. You could look sexy in a paper bag wearing them!


----------



## stilly

Paddy0174 said:


> I must say, I love those midi/maxi dresses on you! They give a specific view on your heels.



Thanks *Paddy*!!!



aporl said:


> Stilly you're rocking with maxi dress! Iriza looks so lovely on you, can imagine it could be displayed gorgeously in even more of your upcoming posts!



Thanks so much *aporl*!!!



chowlover2 said:


> The Iriza’s are my fav of all your shoes. You could look sexy in a paper bag wearing them!



Thanks* chowlover*! They are a beautiful style...



Mitterman77 said:


> Love this Lenght of teh Dress! Midi Looks so girly/sexy with the Irizas!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday yesterday, a navy peplum top, skinny jeans and Liege Cork So Kates...


----------



## KatPerry

Love the casual look!


----------



## stilly

KatPerry said:


> Love the casual look!



Thanks *Kat*!!!


----------



## stilly

From the weekend, Silver & White Python So Kates...


----------



## chowlover2

Stunning! I love all of your snakeskin shoes!


----------



## Mitterman77

Love it, expecially the POV view!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday yesterday, a navy peplum top, skinny jeans and Liege Cork So Kates...
> View attachment 4887720
> View attachment 4887722
> View attachment 4887723
> View attachment 4887724
> View attachment 4887725
> View attachment 4887726
> View attachment 4887727
> View attachment 4887729
> View attachment 4887730
> View attachment 4887732



You are officially the jeans & sky high heels Empress


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Stunning! I love all of your snakeskin shoes!



Thanks *chowlover*! I love the pythons as well!!! 



Mitterman77 said:


> Love it, expecially the POV view!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



jeans&heels said:


> You are officially the jeans & sky high heels Empress



Oh thanks so much *jeans&heels*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday yesterday Black Kid So Kates with some skinny plaid pants...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday yesterday Black Kid So Kates with some skinny plaid pants...
> View attachment 4894405
> View attachment 4894406
> View attachment 4894407
> View attachment 4894408
> View attachment 4894409
> View attachment 4894410
> View attachment 4894411
> View attachment 4894412
> View attachment 4894413
> View attachment 4894417


Lovely pants, would be great to see if Iriza joins the party as well!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Lovely pants, would be great to see if Iriza joins the party as well!



Thanks *aporl*!!! I don't wear the Irizas every day but you'll see them again...


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Hot Chicks with a new polka dot dress from the weekend...


----------



## KatPerry

Short skirts, super high heels, could anyone ask for more?


----------



## chowlover2

I know you love the Pigalles, but you look fab in the Hot Chicks.


----------



## seraphin92

Black patent Hot Chick are my favorites. They make you look fabulous


----------



## aporl

Absolutely spectacular, the down shot looks so sexy


----------



## stilly

KatPerry said:


> Short skirts, super high heels, could anyone ask for more?



Thanks *Kat*!!!



chowlover2 said:


> I know you love the Pigalles, but you look fab in the Hot Chicks.



Thanks *chowlover*!!! I try not to play favorites...I love them all!!!



seraphin92 said:


> Black patent Hot Chick are my favorites. They make you look fabulous



Thanks *seraphin*!!! 



aporl said:


> Absolutely spectacular, the down shot looks so sexy



Thanks *aprol*! That's my view...for hours at a time...


----------



## stilly

It's Election Day here in the US today so a half day of work and then over to vote. I stood in line about an hour so I thought the Leopard Lova 120's would be a comfy choice. I had my So Kate's as backups in my big black bag just in case the wait was much longer. I hope everyone in the US got out and voted


----------



## annamoon

What a classy pair of heels to go voting in, hope you guys get the right President.


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> It's Election Day here in the US today so a half day of work and then over to vote. I stood in line about an hour so I thought the Leopard Lova 120's would be a comfy choice. I had my So Kate's as backups in my big black bag just in case the wait was much longer. I hope everyone in the US got out and voted


At least we vote you


----------



## chowlover2

stilly said:


> It's Election Day here in the US today so a half day of work and then over to vote. I stood in line about an hour so I thought the Leopard Lova 120's would be a comfy choice. I had my So Kate's as backups in my big black bag just in case the wait was much longer. I hope everyone in the US got out and voted
> View attachment 4897018
> View attachment 4897020
> View attachment 4897021
> View attachment 4897023
> View attachment 4897024
> View attachment 4897025
> View attachment 4897027
> View attachment 4897028
> View attachment 4897031
> View attachment 4897033


I would have stood in line to show those cuties off too!


----------



## mark868

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday yesterday Black Kid So Kates with some skinny plaid pants...
> View attachment 4894405
> View attachment 4894406
> View attachment 4894407
> View attachment 4894408
> View attachment 4894409
> View attachment 4894410
> View attachment 4894411
> View attachment 4894412
> View attachment 4894413
> View attachment 4894417


verny nice, Stilly !


----------



## aporl

Stilly you're glowing in the line!


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> What a classy pair of heels to go voting in, hope you guys get the right President.



Thanks *annamoon*!!!



MsYvonne said:


> At least we vote you



Oh thanks *MsYvonne*!!! At least I can enjoy my CL's amidst the craziness...



chowlover2 said:


> I would have stood in line to show those cuties off too!



Thanks *chowlover*! I did get some compliments but people were more amazed that I could wear them and still wait in line...



mark868 said:


> verny nice, Stilly !



Thanks *mark*!!!



aporl said:


> Stilly you're glowing in the line!



Thanks so much *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

Snow Leopard Iriza 120's today...


----------



## avcbob

stilly said:


> Snow Leopard Iriza 120's today...
> View attachment 4898630
> View attachment 4898631
> View attachment 4898634
> View attachment 4898635
> View attachment 4898636
> View attachment 4898637
> View attachment 4898638
> View attachment 4898639
> View attachment 4898640
> View attachment 4898641


Although you always look great, I'm loving the anklets you've been adding lately!


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> Snow Leopard Iriza 120's today...





avcbob said:


> Although you always look great, I'm loving the anklets you've been adding lately!



Yes, GREAT anklets! Stilly, can you source the anklets for the rest of us -- vendor (Macy's?), style, etc. I just scored 4 anklets from Macy's during their extra 30% off (already discounted) recently. But, none of them have the lovely ornaments like yours!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Snow Leopard Iriza 120's today...
> View attachment 4898630
> View attachment 4898631
> View attachment 4898634
> View attachment 4898635
> View attachment 4898636
> View attachment 4898637
> View attachment 4898638
> View attachment 4898639
> View attachment 4898640
> View attachment 4898641


So stunning!!!!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Snow Leopard Iriza 120's today...
> View attachment 4898630
> View attachment 4898631
> View attachment 4898634
> View attachment 4898635
> View attachment 4898636
> View attachment 4898637
> View attachment 4898638
> View attachment 4898639
> View attachment 4898640
> View attachment 4898641


I'm so in love with this outfit from top to bottom.
May I ask the brand of the jacket?


----------



## stilly

avcbob said:


> Although you always look great, I'm loving the anklets you've been adding lately!



Thanks *avcbob*!



racquel said:


> Yes, GREAT anklets! Stilly, can you source the anklets for the rest of us -- vendor (Macy's?), style, etc. I just scored 4 anklets from Macy's during their extra 30% off (already discounted) recently. But, none of them have the lovely ornaments like yours!
> 
> View attachment 4898940
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898944



Thanks *racq*! I think I got these anklets from Amazon. They're just inexpensive costume jewelry.



Mitterman77 said:


> So stunning!!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!  



aporl said:


> I'm so in love with this outfit from top to bottom.
> May I ask the brand of the jacket?



Thanks so much *aporl*!
The Black Leather Jacket is from Peruvian Connection. Its a few years old but they sell beautiful clothing especially dresses and jackets.


----------



## stilly

With the colder fall weather, my Black Kid So Kate Booties get their first outing of the year for Casual Friday today with a new pair of faux leather leggings and a new black, puff sleeve blazer.


----------



## MBB Fan

That combination of leggings and booties is absolutely hot. Thx so much for sharing.


----------



## chowlover2

You took the words out of my mouth, " Hot stuff."


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> Snow Leopard Iriza 120's today...
> View attachment 4898630
> View attachment 4898631
> View attachment 4898634
> View attachment 4898635
> View attachment 4898636
> View attachment 4898637
> View attachment 4898638
> View attachment 4898639
> View attachment 4898640
> View attachment 4898641





stilly said:


> With the colder fall weather, my Black Kid So Kate Booties get their first outing of the year for Casual Friday today with a new pair of faux leather leggings and a new black, puff sleeve blazer.
> View attachment 4899600
> View attachment 4899601
> View attachment 4899602
> View attachment 4899603
> View attachment 4899604
> View attachment 4899605
> View attachment 4899606
> View attachment 4899607
> View attachment 4899608
> View attachment 4899609



Wow, you're running Vibram rubber protective soles? I notice some of your shoes are unprotected with red-soles worn to leather

I recently bought a bunch of Loubs (due to Covid19 "cabin fever") -- many of them were sporting Vibram soles. The sellers were some REAL pros (like yourself)! Some people really take good care of their stuff..it shows!


----------



## thehighheelsgir

racquel said:


> Wow, you're running Vibram rubber protective soles? I notice some of your shoes are unprotected with red-soles worn to leather
> 
> I recently bought a bunch of Loubs (due to Covid19 "cabin fever") -- many of them were sporting Vibram soles. The sellers were some REAL pros (like yourself)! Some people really take good care of their stuff..it shows!


 
LOVE VIBRAM soles!!


----------



## aporl

Don't think any male could resist, your boyfriend must be thrilled to see you with leather leggings!!!


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Love the boots hope there will be more boots in this and your other thread 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Maxl

stilly said:


> With the colder fall weather, my Black Kid So Kate Booties get their first outing of the year for Casual Friday today with a new pair of faux leather leggings and a new black, puff sleeve blazer.
> 
> 
> Do you also have a boot-chain? Looks awsome!!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> That combination of leggings and booties is absolutely hot. Thx so much for sharing.



Thanks *MBB*!!!



chowlover2 said:


> You took the words out of my mouth, " Hot stuff."



Thanks so much *chowlover*!!!



racquel said:


> Wow, you're running Vibram rubber protective soles? I notice some of your shoes are unprotected with red-soles worn to leather
> 
> I recently bought a bunch of Loubs (due to Covid19 "cabin fever") -- many of them were sporting Vibram soles. The sellers were some REAL pros (like yourself)! Some people really take good care of their stuff..it shows!



I have a mix of some CL's with rubber soles and some without. The pairs I wear the most I get the rubber soles on to improve the durability especially boots like this that I wear all winter. I usually wear the red soles down then bring them to the cobbler for both new rubber soles and heel tips.



thehighheelsgir said:


> LOVE VIBRAM soles!!



Thanks *thehighheelsgir*! They're actually more for protection than fashion...



aporl said:


> Don't think any male could resist, your boyfriend must be thrilled to see you with leather leggings!!!



Thanks *aporl*! Yes he certainly loves a pair of tight leggings. These certainty fill that bill...



Qqitzcrystal said:


> Love the boots hope there will be more boots in this and your other thread
> Thanks for sharing



Thanks *Qqitzcrystal*!!! Much more boots to come! I'm just getting my boots out now for the fall/winter seasons so its just the beginning of boot season for me. Stay tuned...


----------



## stilly

I don't have any boots chains *Maxl*. I'm not even sure what that is...


----------



## stilly

From last night, Nude Calf So Kates with a dress on a warm November day...

PS - Tune in next week for 130's week!


----------



## Paddy0174

stilly said:


> [...]
> PS - Tune in next week for 130's week!



Will sure do!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> With the colder fall weather, my Black Kid So Kate Booties get their first outing of the year for Casual Friday today with a new pair of faux leather leggings and a new black, puff sleeve blazer.
> View attachment 4899600
> View attachment 4899601
> View attachment 4899602
> View attachment 4899603
> View attachment 4899604
> View attachment 4899605
> View attachment 4899606
> View attachment 4899607
> View attachment 4899608
> View attachment 4899609


You simply made may day!


----------



## Mitterman77

Love the nude ones! Waiting hardly for next week!


----------



## mark868

stilly said:


> With the colder fall weather, my Black Kid So Kate Booties get their first outing of the year for Casual Friday today with a new pair of faux leather leggings and a new black, puff sleeve blazer.
> View attachment 4899600
> View attachment 4899601
> View attachment 4899602
> View attachment 4899603
> View attachment 4899604
> View attachment 4899605
> View attachment 4899606
> View attachment 4899607
> View attachment 4899608
> View attachment 4899609


Amazing, i love that style !


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Love the nude ones! Waiting hardly for next week!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

mark868 said:


> Amazing, i love that style !



Thanks *mark*!!!


----------



## stilly

I've had a few requests to do another week of wearing my 130mm heel CL's. While the weather is still good, this is the week for it.
*Day 1 Monday* - I thought I'd start off the week with a more unusual style...the Patent Leopard Senora 130's...


----------



## Porsha

Stunning.   And last week's faux leather pants plus So Kate booties made an incredible look.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> I've had a few requests to do another week of wearing my 130mm heel CL's. While the weather is still good, this is the week for it.
> *Day 1 Monday* - I thought I'd start off the week with a more unusual style...the Patent Leopard Senora 130's...
> View attachment 4901726
> View attachment 4901727
> View attachment 4901728
> View attachment 4901729
> View attachment 4901730
> View attachment 4901731
> View attachment 4901732
> View attachment 4901733
> View attachment 4901734
> View attachment 4901735


One of my favs!! What a spectacular week it will be!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> I've had a few requests to do another week of wearing my 130mm heel CL's. While the weather is still good, this is the week for it.
> *Day 1 Monday* - I thought I'd start off the week with a more unusual style...the Patent Leopard Senora 130's...
> View attachment 4901726
> View attachment 4901727
> View attachment 4901728
> View attachment 4901729
> View attachment 4901730
> View attachment 4901731
> View attachment 4901732
> View attachment 4901733
> View attachment 4901734
> View attachment 4901735


Very impressive, looking soooo sexy, thats a very great beginning of the week!!!


----------



## stilly

Porsha said:


> Stunning.   And last week's faux leather pants plus So Kate booties made an incredible look.



Thanks *Porsha*!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> One of my favs!! What a spectacular week it will be!



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Very impressive, looking soooo sexy, thats a very great beginning of the week!!!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!! More to come...


----------



## stilly

*130's week continues...Day 2 - Tuesday*
Red & Black Patent Degrade Hot Chicks today...with a Red Linen Mini Dress and Black Leather Jacket
(try to ignore the wrinkled dress...its hard to keep a linen dress from wrinkling)


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> *130's week continues...Day 2 - Tuesday*
> Red & Black Patent Degrade Hot Chicks today...with a Red Linen Mini Dress and Black Leather Jacket
> (try to ignore the wrinkled dress...its hard to keep a linen dress from wrinkling)
> View attachment 4902548
> View attachment 4902549
> View attachment 4902552
> View attachment 4902554
> View attachment 4902556
> View attachment 4902557
> View attachment 4902559
> View attachment 4902561
> View attachment 4902563
> View attachment 4902565


OMG, love these hot chicks and obviosly the lenght of the Dress (better a Dress with some wrinkles than some legs with wrinkles, lol!)


----------



## gelabela

stilly said:


> Black Patent Iriza 120's with a black dress & suede jacket...
> View attachment 4875639
> View attachment 4875640
> View attachment 4875641
> View attachment 4875642
> View attachment 4875643
> View attachment 4875644
> View attachment 4875645
> View attachment 4875646
> View attachment 4875647
> View attachment 4875648


Do you


stilly said:


> Black Patent Iriza 120's with a black dress & suede jacket...
> View attachment 4875639
> View attachment 4875640
> View attachment 4875641
> View attachment 4875642
> View attachment 4875643
> View attachment 4875644
> View attachment 4875645
> View attachment 4875646
> View attachment 4875647
> View attachment 4875648


I didn't know they made the Iriza's in 120!!  This is a total game changer!  Do you find that they run big like the 100mm Iriza's?  I normally wear a size 37.5 and I had to get my 100s in 36.5.  Do you feel like these run large too?


----------



## KatPerry

Simply superb Stilly!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> OMG, love these hot chicks and obviosly the lenght of the Dress (better a Dress with some wrinkles than some legs with wrinkles, lol!)



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

gelabela said:


> Do you
> 
> I didn't know they made the Iriza's in 120!!  This is a total game changer!  Do you find that they run big like the 100mm Iriza's?  I normally wear a size 37.5 and I had to get my 100s in 36.5.  Do you feel like these run large too?



Yes they made the Iriza's with a 120mm heel but they're harder to find at this point than the 100mm version. They do run about a half size large from my experience vs. your normal CL size.


----------



## stilly

KatPerry said:


> Simply superb Stilly!



Thanks *Kat*!!!


----------



## stilly

*130's Week Continues...Day 3 - Wednesday*
Black Patent Hot Waves today with a Black & White Polka Dot midi dress...


----------



## Christian li123

so beautiful！how was ur feet after 3days in 130mm


----------



## RoseCL

Day 2 will be hard to beat!


----------



## chowlover2

Simply stunning!


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> *130's Week Continues...Day 3 - Wednesday*
> Black Patent Hot Waves today with a Black & White Polka Dot midi dress...
> View attachment 4903365
> View attachment 4903367
> View attachment 4903368
> View attachment 4903369
> View attachment 4903370
> View attachment 4903371
> View attachment 4903372
> View attachment 4903373
> View attachment 4903374
> View attachment 4903375


Love love love!  You looks so fabulous Stilly!


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> Snow Leopard Iriza 120's today...
> View attachment 4898630
> View attachment 4898631
> View attachment 4898634
> View attachment 4898635
> View attachment 4898636
> View attachment 4898637
> View attachment 4898638
> View attachment 4898639
> View attachment 4898640
> View attachment 4898641


The Leopards look gorgeous on you!


----------



## KatPerry

Love the outfit!


----------



## stilly

Christian li123 said:


> so beautiful！how was ur feet after 3days in 130mm



Thanks *Christian*! My feet are fine so far...



chowlover2 said:


> Simply stunning!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!



RoseCL said:


> Day 2 will be hard to beat!



Thanks *Rose*! Still a few days to go...



madisoncouture said:


> Love love love!  You looks so fabulous Stilly!



Thanks so much *madison*!!! 



KatPerry said:


> Love the outfit!



Thanks *Kat*!!!


----------



## stilly

*130's Week Continues...Day 4 - Thursday* 
Black Kid Allenissima 130's with a new floral mini dress...


----------



## KatPerry

Must be warm where you are! Just seeing your photos gives me goose bumps!


----------



## aporl

You're rocking with 130s, what a spectacular week!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> *130's Week Continues...Day 4 - Thursday*
> Black Kid Allenissima 130's with a new floral mini dress...
> View attachment 4904088
> View attachment 4904089
> View attachment 4904091
> View attachment 4904092
> View attachment 4904095
> View attachment 4904096
> View attachment 4904097
> View attachment 4904099
> View attachment 4904100
> View attachment 4904101


You look divine!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stilly

KatPerry said:


> Must be warm where you are! Just seeing your photos gives me goose bumps!



Thanks *Kat*! We have had a few warm days lately...



aporl said:


> You're rocking with 130s, what a spectacular week!



Thanks *aporl*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> You look divine!!!!!!!!!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

*130's Week Continues...Day 5 - Friday*
Casual Friday to finish out the week in Patent Opaline Hot Chicks with jeans and a blazer...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> *130's Week Continues...Day 5 - Friday*
> Casual Friday to finish out the week in Patent Opaline Hot Chicks with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 4904893
> View attachment 4904894
> View attachment 4904895
> View attachment 4904896
> View attachment 4904897
> View attachment 4904898
> View attachment 4904899
> View attachment 4904900
> View attachment 4904901
> View attachment 4904902


Wow, realy a great finish, love the skinnies with the hc‘s and the lenght of your blazer!


----------



## aporl

Wow stilly you always bring us surprise!! I've never imagined blue HC could be a perfect fit for your casual outfits but you made it!!


----------



## KatPerry

Ultimate casual chic!


----------



## baldjohn

Dear Stilly. What an amazing set of photos.  Great how for 5 days you wore and walked in heels that most would struggle even to get on their feet.  How were your feet/toes/legs towards the end of the week? Especially as you finished off with the ever amazing Hot Chicks?  Are they harder on the toes than the open toe (peep toes) styles?


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> *130's Week Continues...Day 5 - Friday*
> Casual Friday to finish out the week in Patent Opaline Hot Chicks with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 4904893
> View attachment 4904894
> View attachment 4904895
> View attachment 4904896
> View attachment 4904897
> View attachment 4904898
> View attachment 4904899
> View attachment 4904900
> View attachment 4904901
> View attachment 4904902



You saved the best for last
Jeans with 130 are amazing


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Wow, realy a great finish, love the skinnies with the hc‘s and the lenght of your blazer!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! 



aporl said:


> Wow stilly you always bring us surprise!! I've never imagined blue HC could be a perfect fit for your casual outfits but you made it!!



Thanks *aporl*! This is a pair I don't wear that often so I thought I'd try them with jeans for a change.



KatPerry said:


> Ultimate casual chic!



Thanks so much *Kat*!!!



baldjohn said:


> Dear Stilly. What an amazing set of photos.  Great how for 5 days you wore and walked in heels that most would struggle even to get on their feet.  How were your feet/toes/legs towards the end of the week? Especially as you finished off with the ever amazing Hot Chicks?  Are they harder on the toes than the open toe (peep toes) styles?



Thanks *john*! My feet are a little more tired than usual from the week but I've done it before and I really enjoyed the week.
Actually the open toe pairs (Senoras, Hot Waves, etc.) gave my feet/toes a break from the Hot Chicks which are less comfortable.
Its certainly is more difficult to wear Hot Chicks for 5 straight days though I did do it a while back.



jeans&heels said:


> You saved the best for last
> Jeans with 130 are amazing



Thanks *jeans&heels*! I do love Hot Chicks with jeans so I saved that for Casual Friday!


----------



## stilly

A new dress with my Cramoisi (Brown) Watersnake So Kates...


----------



## chowlover2

Those water snakes are everything!


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> A new dress with my Cramoisi (Brown) Watersnake So Kates...
> View attachment 4907248
> View attachment 4907249
> View attachment 4907250
> View attachment 4907251
> View attachment 4907252
> View attachment 4907253
> View attachment 4907254
> View attachment 4907255
> View attachment 4907256
> View attachment 4907257



The anklet is WONDERFUL..love the multi-color gems! I just got a bunch of (costume jewelry) multi-gem rings from Macy's (50% off, plus $10 Macy's cash with $50 purchase) -- multi-color, ruby red, opaline, etc.



			https://www.macys.com/shop/product/charter-club-rose-gold-tone-multicolor-crystal-ring-created-for-macys
		


LOVE these rings.. See pic. There are also bracelets with multi-gem -- opaline, sapphire, etc. I got each one, due to the crazy sale prices w/promotions (Macy's cash back)

You got the anklet from Amazon? I will try to find/get them..

I notice your legs show a little more color (than chicken-white), or is it your new camera? (which has "warmer" color rendition)

I also got a (used) water python Pigalle 120 recently, I LOVE the texture/pattern! See pics. Not so happy about an animal being hunted/killed to make the shoe.. Pamela Anderson got me hooked on Pigalle 120 (Jay Leno Show appearance), she's a PETA advocate..a kind soul. I wonder what she thinks about Louboutoun exotics (snake skin, python, etc)


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> A new dress with my Cramoisi (Brown) Watersnake So Kates...
> View attachment 4907248
> View attachment 4907249
> View attachment 4907250
> View attachment 4907251
> View attachment 4907252
> View attachment 4907253
> View attachment 4907254
> View attachment 4907255
> View attachment 4907256
> View attachment 4907257


Classy lady!!!


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Those water snakes are everything!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> The anklet is WONDERFUL..love the multi-color gems! I just got a bunch of (costume jewelry) multi-gem rings from Macy's (50% off, plus $10 Macy's cash with $50 purchase) -- multi-color, ruby red, opaline, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/charter-club-rose-gold-tone-multicolor-crystal-ring-created-for-macys
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE these rings.. See pic. There are also bracelets with multi-gem -- opaline, sapphire, etc. I got each one, due to the crazy sale prices w/promotions (Macy's cash back)
> 
> You got the anklet from Amazon? I will try to find/get them..
> 
> I notice your legs show a little more color (than chicken-white), or is it your new camera? (which has "warmer" color rendition)
> 
> I also got a (used) water python Pigalle 120 recently, I LOVE the texture/pattern! See pics. Not so happy about an animal being hunted/killed to make the shoe.. Pamela Anderson got me hooked on Pigalle 120 (Jay Leno Show appearance), she's a PETA advocate..a kind soul. I wonder what she thinks about Louboutoun exotics (snake skin, python, etc)
> 
> View attachment 4907420
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907421
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907422
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907430



Thanks *racq*! Yes the anklet is from Amazon. They have a lot to choose from and the quality is OK in the short term. We'll see if they tarnish over time. 
I actually have those Pigalles above as well. I think its actually Ring Snake from what I was told. Its a very unique skin.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Classy lady!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

Nude Suede Impera 120's with a new navy puff sleeve dress...


----------



## chowlover2

They are fabulous!


----------



## Mitterman77

Love this Dress! So classy, you look stunning!


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> They are fabulous!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Love this Dress! So classy, you look stunning!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I just love puff sleeve dresses...


----------



## stilly

Casual Friday in jeans and my Black Patent Merci Allen 130's...


----------



## aporl

Classy! What a lovely pose, you just look perfect
Please don’t stop bringing me surprises with your casual outfits!


----------



## KatPerry

So chic!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Casual Friday in jeans and my Black Patent Merci Allen 130's...
> View attachment 4910925
> View attachment 4910926
> View attachment 4910927
> View attachment 4910935
> View attachment 4910936
> View attachment 4910937
> View attachment 4910938
> View attachment 4910944
> View attachment 4910945
> View attachment 4910946



So gorgeous


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Classy! What a lovely pose, you just look perfect
> Please don’t stop bringing me surprises with your casual outfits!



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

KatPerry said:


> So chic!



Thanks so much *Kat*!!!


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> So gorgeous



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Debout 120's with a Black Polka Dot mini dress...


----------



## MBB Fan

Wonderful, once again some Debouts. Do yo also have some back shots for us?


----------



## jenayb

Must be a looong Indian Summer for you to be dressed like that so late in the year!  

Love the Debout on you.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Casual Friday in jeans and my Black Patent Merci Allen 130's...
> View attachment 4910925
> View attachment 4910926
> View attachment 4910927
> View attachment 4910935
> View attachment 4910936
> View attachment 4910937
> View attachment 4910938
> View attachment 4910944
> View attachment 4910945
> View attachment 4910946


You're look is amazing, the fetishy Merci Allen combined with a casual Outfit are such a nice view! Great posing too, but i still miss one particular pose, lol!


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> Black Patent Debout 120's with a Black Polka Dot mini dress...
> View attachment 4912193
> View attachment 4912194
> View attachment 4912195
> View attachment 4912196
> View attachment 4912197
> View attachment 4912198
> View attachment 4912199
> View attachment 4912200
> View attachment 4912201
> View attachment 4912202



I never got excited about the PVC clear designs, although you/Christina2 are huge fans!

I recently got a combo Cork/PVC 120 pump "Blake is Back Liege Pepite/PVC" (see pics), OMG..so impressed! It seems to be flexible (the size I got is actually .5 size smaller than my ideal size, but it fits GREAT!), I'm now on the PVC bandwagon..kinda. I was able to get it 2nd hand (used market) like-new condition, at discount. I *still* won't pay full price ($700 & up) for a "plastic" shoe!!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Black Patent Debout 120's with a Black Polka Dot mini dress...
> View attachment 4912193
> View attachment 4912194
> View attachment 4912195
> View attachment 4912196
> View attachment 4912197
> View attachment 4912198
> View attachment 4912199
> View attachment 4912200
> View attachment 4912201
> View attachment 4912202


So beautiful. Love your powerful yet elegant poses


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Wonderful, once again some Debouts. Do yo also have some back shots for us?



Thanks *MBB*!!! Here are some back shots of the Debouts:


----------



## stilly

jenaywins said:


> Must be a looong Indian Summer for you to be dressed like that so late in the year!
> 
> Love the Debout on you.



Thanks *jenaywins*!!! We've had a mix of cold and warm days lately. The leaves are starting to come down quickly as you see...


----------



## MBB Fan

Thank you. Just lovely!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> You're look is amazing, the fetishy Merci Allen combined with a casual Outfit are such a nice view! Great posing too, but i still miss one particular pose, lol!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> So beautiful. Love your powerful yet elegant poses



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black & Red Geo 120 Pumps with a new Reformation Dress...


----------



## chowlover2

Perfection with that dress!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Black Patent Debout 120's with a Black Polka Dot mini dress...
> View attachment 4912193
> View attachment 4912194
> View attachment 4912195
> View attachment 4912196
> View attachment 4912197
> View attachment 4912198
> View attachment 4912199
> View attachment 4912200
> View attachment 4912201
> View attachment 4912202


Stilly my dear you have absolutely made my day !! With so many sad things happening today it is so nice and refreshing to see a girl who still knows how to enjoy and rock a good pair of 120's. Thank you so much for reminding me what the right pair of heels can do for a girls look and a girls sunny/sexy outlook. Well done dear. Well done.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Black & Red Geo 120 Pumps with a new Reformation Dress...
> View attachment 4913712
> View attachment 4913713
> View attachment 4913714
> View attachment 4913715
> View attachment 4913716
> View attachment 4913717
> View attachment 4913718
> View attachment 4913719
> View attachment 4913720
> View attachment 4913721


What a gorgeous pair of heels. And you do know how much I adore spikes - heels and toes - lol. Tell me dear, have you ever had any accidents wearing these delightful heels ? I sure have - more than I can count - lol.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Black & Red Geo 120 Pumps with a new Reformation Dress...
> View attachment 4913712
> View attachment 4913713
> View attachment 4913714
> View attachment 4913715
> View attachment 4913716
> View attachment 4913717
> View attachment 4913718
> View attachment 4913719
> View attachment 4913720
> View attachment 4913721


What a beautiful sequence!!


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Perfection with that dress!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> What a gorgeous pair of heels. And you do know how much I adore spikes - heels and toes - lol. Tell me dear, have you ever had any accidents wearing these delightful heels ? I sure have - more than I can count - lol.



Thanks so much *Christina*! I haven't had any accidents with this pair but I've spiked my legs with the metal spikes on my Lucifer Bows many times. Those are much more dangerous for me...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> What a beautiful sequence!!



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

For Casual Black Friday today, Black Patent Hot Chicks with some black patent leggings...


----------



## Paddy0174

Wow Period


----------



## aporl

What a killer!!!!!!!!
Wish there could be one more day each week for casual display, I would be on top of the world!!


----------



## chowlover2

I am amazed your SO let you out of the house that day!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> For Casual Black Friday today, Black Patent Hot Chicks with some black patent leggings...
> View attachment 4915818
> View attachment 4915819
> View attachment 4915820
> View attachment 4915821
> View attachment 4915822
> View attachment 4915823
> View attachment 4915824
> View attachment 4915825
> View attachment 4915827
> View attachment 4915828


Stilly my dear I am so envious. Your long shapely legs were absolutely made for these leggings and oh so gloriously feminine 130s
BTW - I think I know exactly what you mean when you say you've spiked your legs many times in your lucifer bows. I actually have a similar pair of pumps and the spikes are even a bit longer and more "lethal" - lol. I can't even tell you how many times I have forgotten how sharp they are when I cross my legs under a table or sitting on a high bar stool in a dark club and felt their presence - lol. Sound familiar ?


----------



## seraphin92

Super leggings You are the best!
How long do you manage to wear the hot chicks ?
I can't have more than an hour.


----------



## stilly

Paddy0174 said:


> Wow Period



Thanks *Paddy*!!!



aporl said:


> What a killer!!!!!!!!
> Wish there could be one more day each week for casual display, I would be on top of the world!!



Thanks *aporl*! Glad to see you enjoy the casual looks...



chowlover2 said:


> I am amazed your SO let you out of the house that day!



Thanks *chowlover*! Actually we only went out to pick-up take-out food so we weren't out long...



Christina2 said:


> Stilly my dear I am so envious. Your long shapely legs were absolutely made for these leggings and oh so gloriously feminine 130s
> BTW - I think I know exactly what you mean when you say you've spiked your legs many times in your lucifer bows. I actually have a similar pair of pumps and the spikes are even a bit longer and more "lethal" - lol. I can't even tell you how many times I have forgotten how sharp they are when I cross my legs under a table or sitting on a high bar stool in a dark club and felt their presence - lol. Sound familiar ?



Thanks *Christina*! Yes I know what you mean on wearing the spiked CL's. Its difficult not to spike yourself if you wear them for a few hours out. I tell myself to keep my feet apart but always land up stabbing myself anyway...



seraphin92 said:


> Super leggings You are the best!
> How long do you manage to wear the hot chicks ?
> I can't have more than an hour.



Thanks *seraphin*! I've worn the Hot Chicks for over 8 hours but not standing the whole time. I've stood in them for 3-4 hours at parties with only a few sitting breaks.


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Iriza 120's with a plaid mini and balloon sleeve sweater...


----------



## MsYvonne

Irresistible classy and sexy


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> For Casual Black Friday today, Black Patent Hot Chicks with some black patent leggings...
> View attachment 4915818
> View attachment 4915819
> View attachment 4915820
> View attachment 4915821
> View attachment 4915822
> View attachment 4915823
> View attachment 4915824
> View attachment 4915825
> View attachment 4915827
> View attachment 4915828


You made my day, week, year!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Black Kid Iriza 120's with a plaid mini and balloon sleeve sweater...
> View attachment 4917323
> View attachment 4917324
> View attachment 4917325
> View attachment 4917328
> View attachment 4917331
> View attachment 4917334
> View attachment 4917335
> View attachment 4917338
> View attachment 4917339
> View attachment 4917340


Classy and sexy!!! Lovely arch!


----------



## aporl

I can't resist, especially when you are wearing Iriza with legs up, so gorgeous!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Black Kid Iriza 120's with a plaid mini and balloon sleeve sweater...
> View attachment 4917323
> View attachment 4917324
> View attachment 4917325
> View attachment 4917328
> View attachment 4917331
> View attachment 4917334
> View attachment 4917335
> View attachment 4917338
> View attachment 4917339
> View attachment 4917340


Stilly, How would you describe the sizing on the Iriza pump? The CL website indicates that it runs large and a pair of black kid Iriza pumps is on my wish list. Did you find that they run large and did you have to size down? With your extensive collection, I can't think of a better person to ask!


----------



## Sabrina Flowers

looking fabulous in the " Casual Black Friday today, Black Patent Hot Chicks with some black patent leggings".
nice outfits and styles through out
xx


----------



## leovega_87

Absolutely beautiful style. )


----------



## Maxl

stilly said:


> I don't have any boots chains *Maxl*. I'm not even sure what that is...


This is an anklet for boots )


----------



## seraphin92

Mini plaid and Black Kid  Iriza make you beautiful legs !


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Irresistible classy and sexy



Thanks *MsYvonne*!!!  



Mitterman77 said:


> You made my day, week, year!!!



Oh thanks *Mitterman*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> Classy and sexy!!! Lovely arch!



Thanks again *Mitterman*!!!



aporl said:


> I can't resist, especially when you are wearing Iriza with legs up, so gorgeous!



Thanks so much *aporl*!!!



DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, How would you describe the sizing on the Iriza pump? The CL website indicates that it runs large and a pair of black kid Iriza pumps is on my wish list. Did you find that they run large and did you have to size down? With your extensive collection, I can't think of a better person to ask!



For me the Irizas run a half size large so size down a half size. The open instep makes them fit a bit looser than the So Kates.



Sabrina Flowers said:


> looking fabulous in the " Casual Black Friday today, Black Patent Hot Chicks with some black patent leggings".
> nice outfits and styles through out
> xx



Thanks *Sabrina*!!!



leovega_87 said:


> Absolutely beautiful style. )



Thanks *leovega*!!!



Maxl said:


> This is an anklet for boots )



Who makes them *Maxl*? I've seen them as part of certain boot styles but not really as a separate add-on accessory.



seraphin92 said:


> Mini plaid and Black Kid  Iriza make you beautiful legs !



Thanks *seraphin*!!! This is the view folks get when I'm standing in line...


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

Stilly. Can you wear black calf tournoi boots and leather pants


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday today, just the basics in Nude So Kates with skinny jeans and a chocolate suede jacket...


----------



## stilly

From a few weeks back (before the leaves poured down), Black Calf Lucifer Bow 120's with a thick, puff sleeve sweater and black mini. I only spiked myself a few times in this wearing...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, just the basics in Nude So Kates with skinny jeans and a chocolate suede jacket...
> View attachment 4921532
> View attachment 4921533
> View attachment 4921534
> View attachment 4921535
> View attachment 4921536
> View attachment 4921537
> View attachment 4921538
> View attachment 4921539
> View attachment 4921540
> View attachment 4921541



All I can say is


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> From a few weeks back (before the leaves poured down), Black Calf Lucifer Bow 120's with a thick, puff sleeve sweater and black mini. I only spiked myself a few times in this wearing...
> View attachment 4921584
> View attachment 4921585
> View attachment 4921586
> View attachment 4921587
> View attachment 4921588
> View attachment 4921589
> View attachment 4921590
> View attachment 4921591
> View attachment 4921592
> View attachment 4921593



What a great outfit Stilly!

Much better than the casual look (torn jeans, etc) with elegant designer Loubs. Classy/elegant outfit, paired with appropriate high heeled pumps. With *sexy* flair, very mini skirt and 5" stiletto heels. The grey/black ensemble gives it a business-professional feel

You are such a princess! You and Gwen Stefani have a distinctive flair/style, you are "2 peas in a pod" so to say. See pics of Gwen Stefani. You are approaching her out-on-the-town glamour "flair", for office-professional look. Quite a real disrupter. You little devil you! LOL


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From a few weeks back (before the leaves poured down), Black Calf Lucifer Bow 120's with a thick, puff sleeve sweater and black mini. I only spiked myself a few times in this wearing...
> View attachment 4921584
> View attachment 4921585
> View attachment 4921586
> View attachment 4921587
> View attachment 4921588
> View attachment 4921589
> View attachment 4921590
> View attachment 4921591
> View attachment 4921592
> View attachment 4921593


Gorgeous outfit and heels Stilly. Tell me dear, when do you have the most problems with spiking yourself ? Mine come when I am distracted or loose my concentration for a minute or two. Usually when I am sitting on a tall barstool at a dark club or when I feel a little nervous trying to make a big sale at my job at the jewelry boutique where I work. I think some of it is because it is a little more difficult for me to keep my balance on 130mm high heels. Does that make sense to you ?


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From a few weeks back (before the leaves poured down), Black Calf Lucifer Bow 120's with a thick, puff sleeve sweater and black mini. I only spiked myself a few times in this wearing...
> View attachment 4921584
> View attachment 4921585
> View attachment 4921586
> View attachment 4921587
> View attachment 4921588
> View attachment 4921589
> View attachment 4921590
> View attachment 4921591
> View attachment 4921592
> View attachment 4921593


Beautiful!


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> All I can say is



Thanks so much *jeans&heels*!!!



racquel said:


> What a great outfit Stilly!
> 
> Much better than the casual look (torn jeans, etc) with elegant designer Loubs. Classy/elegant outfit, paired with appropriate high heeled pumps. With *sexy* flair, very mini skirt and 5" stiletto heels. The grey/black ensemble gives it a business-professional feel
> 
> You are such a princess! You and Gwen Stefani have a distinctive flair/style, you are "2 peas in a pod" so to say. See pics of Gwen Stefani. You are approaching her out-on-the-town glamour "flair", for office-professional look. Quite a real disrupter. You little devil you! LOL
> 
> View attachment 4922985
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922986
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922987
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922988
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922989
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922990
> 
> 
> View attachment 4922991



Thanks *racq*!
I do love Gwen's style!



Christina2 said:


> Gorgeous outfit and heels Stilly. Tell me dear, when do you have the most problems with spiking yourself ? Mine come when I am distracted or loose my concentration for a minute or two. Usually when I am sitting on a tall barstool at a dark club or when I feel a little nervous trying to make a big sale at my job at the jewelry boutique where I work. I think some of it is because it is a little more difficult for me to keep my balance on 130mm high heels. Does that make sense to you ?



Thanks *Christina*! Most of my spiking problems are walking when I don't keep my feet far enough apart and catch my ankle. I've also done it at restaurants under the table when I forget I'm wearing spikes and spike myself.



aporl said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks *aprol*!!!


----------



## stilly

From the weekend, black nylons with my Black Patent Hot Chicks. These are Wolford stay-up nylons but as I walked I had a bit of a problem keeping them up as you can see from some of the pics. One of the downsides of stay-up stockings...


----------



## MBB Fan

Wow, just too hot to believe!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From the weekend, black nylons with my Black Patent Hot Chicks. These are Wolford stay-up nylons but as I walked I had a bit of a problem keeping them up as you can see from some of the pics. One of the downsides of stay-up stockings...
> View attachment 4923881
> View attachment 4923882
> View attachment 4923883
> View attachment 4923884
> View attachment 4923885
> View attachment 4923886
> View attachment 4923887
> View attachment 4923888
> View attachment 4923890
> View attachment 4923892


Oh - this photo series is absolute perfection. Your legs and feet are simply made for stay up nylons and ultra high 130mm high heels. You really should not worry about your stay ups staying up dear - it gives you a delicious little bit of tease. Of course you could wear a nice sexy garter belt to hold them up. Personally I enjoy the little tugs of garter straps as I strut along. For me it's the little things like long nails, short skirts, seamed nylons and high heels that can add a little spice to life ... and I think at this time we can all use a little diversion - don't you think ?


----------



## aporl

Wow what a killer! The stay-up nylons looks more than sexy. But would love to see you getting into it more, showcasing other pairs of nylons in upcoming days


----------



## seraphin92

Superb ! With the problems re-encountered with your stay-up stockings, you shouldn't have put them on.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> Thanks *seraphin*!!! This is the view folks get when I'm standing in line...


So I would like to be in line


----------



## KatPerry

Impeccable style, as per usual!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From the weekend, black nylons with my Black Patent Hot Chicks. These are Wolford stay-up nylons but as I walked I had a bit of a problem keeping them up as you can see from some of the pics. One of the downsides of stay-up stockings...
> View attachment 4923881
> View attachment 4923882
> View attachment 4923883
> View attachment 4923884
> View attachment 4923885
> View attachment 4923886
> View attachment 4923887
> View attachment 4923888
> View attachment 4923890
> View attachment 4923892


Stilly These are nearly too sexy, lol! Love the toecleavage look with These sheer stay ups!
Maby a garter belt would solve your Problem.... how about showing that off too?!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Wow, just too hot to believe!



Thanks *MBB*!!!



Christina2 said:


> Oh - this photo series is absolute perfection. Your legs and feet are simply made for stay up nylons and ultra high 130mm high heels. You really should not worry about your stay ups staying up dear - it gives you a delicious little bit of tease. Of course you could wear a nice sexy garter belt to hold them up. Personally I enjoy the little tugs of garter straps as I strut along. For me it's the little things like long nails, short skirts, seamed nylons and high heels that can add a little spice to life ... and I think at this time we can all use a little diversion - don't you think ?



Oh thanks *Christina*! Yes there is nothing wrong with showing just a little bit of thigh... 



aporl said:


> Wow what a killer! The stay-up nylons looks more than sexy. But would love to see you getting into it more, showcasing other pairs of nylons in upcoming days



Thanks *aporl*! I'll wear more nylons in the coming weeks as the colder weather sets in. They do help keep my legs warm!



seraphin92 said:


> Superb ! With the problems re-encountered with your stay-up stockings, you shouldn't have put them on.



Thanks *seraphin*! It was just a minor annoyance...



KatPerry said:


> Impeccable style, as per usual!



Thanks *Kat*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Stilly These are nearly too sexy, lol! Love the toecleavage look with These sheer stay ups!
> Maby a garter belt would solve your Problem.... how about showing that off too?!



Thanks *Mitterman*! I don't wear nylons that often but yes a garter belt would solve the issue...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Thanks *Mitterman*! I don't wear nylons that often but yes a garter belt would solve the issue...


It isn't an issue, but ist a turn on lol!


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, Red So Kates with a red polka dot dress...


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> Thanks *MBB*!!!
> 
> Oh thanks *Christina*! Yes there is nothing wrong with showing just a little bit of thigh...
> 
> Thanks *aporl*! I'll wear more nylons in the coming weeks as the colder weather sets in. They do help keep my legs warm!
> 
> Thanks *seraphin*! It was just a minor annoyance...
> 
> Thanks *Kat*!!!





stilly said:


> Thanks *Mitterman*! I don't wear nylons that often but yes a garter belt would solve the issue...





Christina2 said:


> Oh - this photo series is absolute perfection. Your legs and feet are simply made for stay up nylons and ultra high 130mm high heels. *You really should not worry about your stay ups staying up dear - it gives you a delicious little bit of tease. Of course you could wear a nice sexy garter belt to hold them up. Personally I enjoy the little tugs of garter straps as I strut along. For me it's the little things like long nails, short skirts, seamed nylons and high heels that can add a little spice to life ... and I think at this time we can all use a little diversion - don't you think ?*



See pic, Marilyn Monroe used nylon stockings, seamed fishnets, high heels to flaunt her gorgeous legs.

OMG Christina2 you're such a tease! Have you considered a dancing gig, like strip tease? You would be such a star, attracting hi-end clientele, who aren't afraid to tip you with hundred dollar bills .. Nice gig to finance your designer heel hobby.

You/Stilly need to design some "tease acts" in your daily (boring) office/retail routine. See below video, how Marilyn Monroe teases Cary Grant



André D6 years ago
Marilyn  Monroe , the greatest legs ever

mull dezee7 months ago
Look at her whole body structure simply over beautiful wow!!!

Jannah Bint Al Yusuf 9 months ago
"Oh my goodness. What a scene stealer and a charmer she was. Lol.☺"

Stilly (& Christina2), you project this "magical quality", hot looks (million dollar legs) and sweet personality. Marilyn was 5'5, you're 5'6, are you MM re-incarnated, about to take Hollywood by storm?

"I have something I want to show you"

props gorgeous stocking'ed leg, open-toe 4" heels on couch, next to Cary

"For instance?"
"Isn't it wonderful?"
"I beg your pardon?"
"The new non-rip plastic stockings you invented."
"Oh, the N41 acetate project"
"It's an experimental pair. First pair out of the factory. Aren't you proud? "
"TURNED OUT RATHER WELL"
"I'll say, You can tear'em, snag'em, or anything. No matter how hard you try. You'd be amazed Doctor"

I have a scheduled corporate appointment in 2 weeks. I'm going to pull something similar to above (along with few other "acts"), to "show off" my wares..legs and figure. Subtle-ly, not overt. Use it as leverage towards a deal. Yah, it's a sexist world ("glass ceilings"), I've been pretty well-behaved (tame) all my life. Like Christina2 referred to (Covid challenging times), I think people need a bit of a "release".

Stilly, you need to get management to put you behind a glass desk in reception as a receptionist. Preferably, in a 1st floor glass walled reception hall (viewable by foot/car traffic outside). Flirt the ENTIRE DAY with incoming clients, with outsiders GAPING at you. I'm trying to get such a gig myself. Christina2, you kinda are already doing this, your boss encourages wardrobes with "flair". You mentioned getting nervous with clients, "spiking" yourself with Loub Pigalle 120 spikes. Girl, you need to be a "femme fatale", like a mountain lion stalking her target (client). Just have to add some "acts", to "close the deal":

pull up your skirt, lay your hand against lace-top stocking, to model a ring for your potential client

"Isn't it wonderful? Your girl will LOVE this look"

The client (all goo-goo eye, succumbing to your seducttion) has no choice but to say "yes" to the deal. See pic, you mentioned long nails as part of your sexy portfolio.

As the saying goes, "sex sells".

I've been a "good girl" all my life, didn't get ANYWHERE! Time to play with the cool kids, be a "bad girl". See pic

"Good girls goto heaven, bad girls go EVERYWHERE"

Good grief Stilly, you're DEFINITELY a "good girl" dabbling in "bad girl" behavior. Mini mini skirts with Hot Chick 130, shiny leather skinny pants, Fetish 130 heels, etc. Need to take it to the next level, get some daytime (or night-time) gigs. You're a closet entertainer, working in Marketing. Christina2 is already on this, she also needs to step up her game. Me..three!

See last pic, that's Marilyn in "Monkey Business", studio promo shot. Same heels as above, with a "good girl" outfit. Stilly, you should study this pic, design your outfits like this for the *elegant/classy* Loubs. I'm beginning to "tone it down" myself, going with longer (below the knee) skirts. Avoiding the temptation of short skirts, because of my gorgeous legs (*blushing*)


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Red So Kates with a red polka dot dress...
> View attachment 4926359
> View attachment 4926360
> View attachment 4926361
> View attachment 4926362
> View attachment 4926363
> View attachment 4926364
> View attachment 4926365
> View attachment 4926366
> View attachment 4926367
> View attachment 4926368


Red is such an eyecatching colour, love the POV view, so sexy!


----------



## aporl

Looks like it's quite chilly outside, but you look so hot!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Red is such an eyecatching colour, love the POV view, so sexy!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Looks like it's quite chilly outside, but you look so hot!!



Thanks *aporl*! This was actually a warmer day this week but it is getting colder!


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> See pic, Marilyn Monroe used nylon stockings, seamed fishnets, high heels to flaunt her gorgeous legs.
> 
> OMG Christina2 you're such a tease! Have you considered a dancing gig, like strip tease? You would be such a star, attracting hi-end clientele, who aren't afraid to tip you with hundred dollar bills .. Nice gig to finance your designer heel hobby.
> 
> You/Stilly need to design some "tease acts" in your daily (boring) office/retail routine. See below video, how Marilyn Monroe teases Cary Grant
> 
> 
> 
> André D6 years ago
> Marilyn  Monroe , the greatest legs ever
> 
> mull dezee7 months ago
> Look at her whole body structure simply over beautiful wow!!!
> 
> Jannah Bint Al Yusuf 9 months ago
> "Oh my goodness. What a scene stealer and a charmer she was. Lol.☺"
> 
> Stilly (& Christina2), you project this "magical quality", hot looks (million dollar legs) and sweet personality. Marilyn was 5'5, you're 5'6, are you MM re-incarnated, about to take Hollywood by storm?
> 
> "I have something I want to show you"
> 
> props gorgeous stocking'ed leg, open-toe 4" heels on couch, next to Cary
> 
> "For instance?"
> "Isn't it wonderful?"
> "I beg your pardon?"
> "The new non-rip plastic stockings you invented."
> "Oh, the N41 acetate project"
> "It's an experimental pair. First pair out of the factory. Aren't you proud? "
> "TURNED OUT RATHER WELL"
> "I'll say, You can tear'em, snag'em, or anything. No matter how hard you try. You'd be amazed Doctor"
> 
> I have a scheduled corporate appointment in 2 weeks. I'm going to pull something similar to above (along with few other "acts"), to "show off" my wares..legs and figure. Subtle-ly, not overt. Use it as leverage towards a deal. Yah, it's a sexist world ("glass ceilings"), I've been pretty well-behaved (tame) all my life. Like Christina2 referred to (Covid challenging times), I think people need a bit of a "release".
> 
> Stilly, you need to get management to put you behind a glass desk in reception as a receptionist. Preferably, in a 1st floor glass walled reception hall (viewable by foot/car traffic outside). Flirt the ENTIRE DAY with incoming clients, with outsiders GAPING at you. I'm trying to get such a gig myself. Christina2, you kinda are already doing this, your boss encourages wardrobes with "flair". You mentioned getting nervous with clients, "spiking" yourself with Loub Pigalle 120 spikes. Girl, you need to be a "femme fatale", like a mountain lion stalking her target (client). Just have to add some "acts", to "close the deal":
> 
> pull up your skirt, lay your hand against lace-top stocking, to model a ring for your potential client
> 
> "Isn't it wonderful? Your girl will LOVE this look"
> 
> The client (all goo-goo eye, succumbing to your seducttion) has no choice but to say "yes" to the deal. See pic, you mentioned long nails as part of your sexy portfolio.
> 
> As the saying goes, "sex sells".
> 
> I've been a "good girl" all my life, didn't get ANYWHERE! Time to play with the cool kids, be a "bad girl". See pic
> 
> "Good girls goto heaven, bad girls go EVERYWHERE"
> 
> Good grief Stilly, you're DEFINITELY a "good girl" dabbling in "bad girl" behavior. Mini mini skirts with Hot Chick 130, shiny leather skinny pants, Fetish 130 heels, etc. Need to take it to the next level, get some daytime (or night-time) gigs. You're a closet entertainer, working in Marketing. Christina2 is already on this, she also needs to step up her game. Me..three!
> 
> See last pic, that's Marilyn in "Monkey Business", studio promo shot. Same heels as above, with a "good girl" outfit. Stilly, you should study this pic, design your outfits like this for the *elegant/classy* Loubs. I'm beginning to "tone it down" myself, going with longer (below the knee) skirts. Avoiding the temptation of short skirts, because of my gorgeous legs (*blushing*)
> 
> View attachment 4926862
> 
> 
> View attachment 4926863
> 
> 
> View attachment 4926864
> 
> 
> View attachment 4926871
> 
> 
> View attachment 4926880




Thanks *racq*! I do like to test the edge of sexiness but try not to go too overboard with my outfits so its not still tasteful...


----------



## stilly

Casual Friday in Black Kid Viennana 120's with jeans & a blazer...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Red So Kates with a red polka dot dress...


Spring is there


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Casual Friday in Black Kid Viennana 120's with jeans & a blazer...
> View attachment 4927569
> View attachment 4927570
> View attachment 4927571
> View attachment 4927572
> View attachment 4927573
> View attachment 4927576
> View attachment 4927577
> View attachment 4927578
> View attachment 4927579
> View attachment 4927580


What a sexy cleavage!!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Casual Friday in Black Kid Viennana 120's with jeans & a blazer...
> View attachment 4927569
> View attachment 4927570
> View attachment 4927571
> View attachment 4927572
> View attachment 4927573
> View attachment 4927576
> View attachment 4927577
> View attachment 4927578
> View attachment 4927579
> View attachment 4927580



So beautiful, your "casual" outfits are amazing


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Red So Kates with a red polka dot dress...
> View attachment 4926359
> View attachment 4926360
> View attachment 4926361
> View attachment 4926362
> View attachment 4926363
> View attachment 4926364
> View attachment 4926365
> View attachment 4926366
> View attachment 4926367
> View attachment 4926368


Tell me Stilly - do you have any other PVC heels like UnBout or DeBout or a pair of full PVC pointed toe heels ? I think we would all love to see more photos of them my dear.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Casual Friday in Black Kid Viennana 120's with jeans & a blazer...
> View attachment 4927569
> View attachment 4927570
> View attachment 4927571
> View attachment 4927572
> View attachment 4927573
> View attachment 4927576
> View attachment 4927577
> View attachment 4927578
> View attachment 4927579
> View attachment 4927580


Your sexy feet and toes shown off so nicely!!! Love this Outfit, because you and your feet get the right attention from everyone!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Spring is there



Thanks *MsYvonne*!!!



aporl said:


> What a sexy cleavage!!



Thanks *aporl*!!!



jeans&heels said:


> So beautiful, your "casual" outfits are amazing



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



Christina2 said:


> Tell me Stilly - do you have any other PVC heels like UnBout or DeBout or a pair of full PVC pointed toe heels ? I think we would all love to see more photos of them my dear.



I do. I've posted pics of my UnBouts and Debouts on this thread before and my non-CL full PVC pumps on my Glass Slipper thread.
I'll wear them again sometime soon.



Mitterman77 said:


> Your sexy feet and toes shown off so nicely!!! Love this Outfit, because you and your feet get the right attention from everyone!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

From the weekend when it was a bit warmer, Pink Suede Geo 120 Pumps with a pink floral nap dress from Hill House...


----------



## KatPerry

Very girlish! Love the pink!


----------



## MsYvonne

A develish mix of pink innocence with "dangerous" sexy heels.


----------



## chowlover2

stilly said:


> From the weekend when it was a bit warmer, Pink Suede Geo 120 Pumps with a pink floral nap dress from Hill House...
> View attachment 4930574
> View attachment 4930575
> View attachment 4930576
> View attachment 4930577
> View attachment 4930578
> View attachment 4930579
> View attachment 4930580
> View attachment 4930581
> View attachment 4930582
> View attachment 4930583


Looking gorgeous! That pink suede looks fabulous you!


----------



## aporl

Lovely maxi again!!!
BTW I haven't seen your white leggings for a while, guess it's time to bring up?


----------



## Mitterman77

Oh wow, Stilly what an eyecatcher! Great sexy/girly/classy/fancy stile!


----------



## stilly

KatPerry said:


> Very girlish! Love the pink!



Thanks *Kat*!!! I do love pink... 



MsYvonne said:


> A develish mix of pink innocence with "dangerous" sexy heels.



Thanks *MsYvonne*!!!



chowlover2 said:


> Looking gorgeous! That pink suede looks fabulous you!



Thanks so much *chowlover*!!!



aporl said:


> Lovely maxi again!!!
> BTW I haven't seen your white leggings for a while, guess it's time to bring up?



Thanks *aporl*!!!
Do you mean the white leather leggings?
Yes I should dig those out...



Mitterman77 said:


> Oh wow, Stilly what an eyecatcher! Great sexy/girly/classy/fancy stile!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

From a few weeks back when the weather was nicer, Black Patent Hot Chicks with a plaid dress and leather jacket...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From a few weeks back when the weather was nicer, Black Patent Hot Chicks with a plaid dress and leather jacket...
> View attachment 4932301
> View attachment 4932302
> View attachment 4932303
> View attachment 4932304
> View attachment 4932305
> View attachment 4932306
> View attachment 4932307
> View attachment 4932308
> View attachment 4932309
> View attachment 4932310


You do wear Hot Chicks so well. Are you getting any more confident to make them your every day heels ? You really should you know dear.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From a few weeks back when the weather was nicer, Black Patent Hot Chicks with a plaid dress and leather jacket...
> View attachment 4932301
> View attachment 4932302
> View attachment 4932303
> View attachment 4932304
> View attachment 4932305
> View attachment 4932306
> View attachment 4932307
> View attachment 4932308
> View attachment 4932309
> View attachment 4932310


Love how you wear the HC, it looks so natural, in a classy sexy way! Miss the heelgrab anf the POV pics, lol!


----------



## seraphin92

Superb ! Very chic outfit. You do wear Hot Chicks so well


----------



## aporl

Stilly you're no doubt HC queen!!! I guess no one in the world could compare to you.
But would love to see you with Iriza or strappy CLs as well, might be another type of sexiness in winter?


----------



## heelsbrave

Absolutely love the pictures....


----------



## chowlover2

I agree with everyone else, you are the queen of Hot Chicks!


----------



## KatPerry

Simply superb outfit!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> You do wear Hot Chicks so well. Are you getting any more confident to make them your every day heels ? You really should you know dear.



Oh I don't think they'll ever be every day heels for me *Christina*. I have so many pairs of So Kates, Pigalles and other CL's that I love. I like the variety of being able to wear different shoes every day.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Love how you wear the HC, it looks so natural, in a classy sexy way! Miss the heelgrab anf the POV pics, lol!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!
No heel grab shots in this set but here are some POV pics...though slightly blurry...


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Superb ! Very chic outfit. You do wear Hot Chicks so well



Thanks *seraphin*!!!



aporl said:


> Stilly you're no doubt HC queen!!! I guess no one in the world could compare to you.
> But would love to see you with Iriza or strappy CLs as well, might be another type of sexiness in winter?



Thanks *aporl*! You'll see more Irizas soon. I did wear them recently but just haven't posted the pics yet..



heelsbrave said:


> Absolutely love the pictures....



Thanks *heelsbrave*!!!



chowlover2 said:


> I agree with everyone else, you are the queen of Hot Chicks!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!



KatPerry said:


> Simply superb outfit!



Thanks so much *Kat*!!!


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday, the weather has taken on a bit of a holiday feel as you can see, but once we cleared the snow I tried out these new Chocolate Croc Leggings with my Cramoisi Watersnake Rocaille So Kates...


----------



## chowlover2

The water snake CL's are the best


stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, the weather has taken on a bit of a holiday feel as you can see, but once we cleared the snow I tried out these new Chocolate Croc Leggings with my Cramoisi Watersnake Rocaille So Kates...
> View attachment 4933845
> View attachment 4933846
> View attachment 4933847
> View attachment 4933848
> View attachment 4933849
> View attachment 4933850
> View attachment 4933851
> View attachment 4933852
> View attachment 4933853
> View attachment 4933854


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, the weather has taken on a bit of a holiday feel as you can see, but once we cleared the snow I tried out these new Chocolate Croc Leggings with my Cramoisi Watersnake Rocaille So Kates...


Dear Stilly, you are about to make me like leggings this style


----------



## aporl

Stilly...you have underestimated yourself. You never know how sexy you are with leather leggings...
Can't wait to see you mixing up leather leggings with more other CLs


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Thanks *Mitterman*!!!
> No heel grab shots in this set but here are some POV pics...though slightly blurry...
> View attachment 4933842
> View attachment 4933843


Thank you so much! I'm pretty sure you made us toecleavagelovers so happy!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, the weather has taken on a bit of a holiday feel as you can see, but once we cleared the snow I tried out these new Chocolate Croc Leggings with my Cramoisi Watersnake Rocaille So Kates...
> View attachment 4933845
> View attachment 4933846
> View attachment 4933847
> View attachment 4933848
> View attachment 4933849
> View attachment 4933850
> View attachment 4933851
> View attachment 4933852
> View attachment 4933853
> View attachment 4933854


Watersnake and croc together never looked sexier!


----------



## mark868

stilly said:


> For Casual Black Friday today, Black Patent Hot Chicks with some black patent leggings...
> View attachment 4915818
> View attachment 4915819
> View attachment 4915820
> View attachment 4915821
> View attachment 4915822
> View attachment 4915823
> View attachment 4915824
> View attachment 4915825
> View attachment 4915827
> View attachment 4915828


I love that style !!!


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> The water snake CL's are the best



I do like them *chowlover*... 



MsYvonne said:


> Dear Stilly, you are about to make me like leggings this style



Maybe something for you to try *MsYvonne*...



Mitterman77 said:


> Watersnake and croc together never looked sexier!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



mark868 said:


> I love that style !!!



Thanks *mark*!!!


----------



## stilly

My Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots make their first appearance of the season with a black & white blazer and a leather mini...


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Great boots and outfit hope to see more boots. What brand of nylons are these and what denier they seem very sheer.
Hope you and fellow chatters have a great christmas and new years.


----------



## aporl

Lovely nylons!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots make their first appearance of the season with a black & white blazer and a leather mini...
> View attachment 4935304
> View attachment 4935305
> View attachment 4935306
> View attachment 4935307
> View attachment 4935308
> View attachment 4935309
> View attachment 4935310
> View attachment 4935311
> View attachment 4935312


You look sensational! Love the leathercombi!


----------



## seraphin92

Very chic outfit ! Bravo Stilly
The same outfit without tights, is it possible?


----------



## MBB Fan

Such gorgeous boots. You're looking so good.


----------



## bluewinds

Those boots look very fitted - they are the definition of 'kinky boots'


----------



## stilly

Qqitzcrystal said:


> Great boots and outfit hope to see more boots. What brand of nylons are these and what denier they seem very sheer.
> Hope you and fellow chatters have a great christmas and new years.



Thanks *Oqitzcrystal*!!! They're actually Wolford Naked 8 denier tights. I think its the thinnest tights Wolford makes. They're a bit expensive but they've held up fairly well after a few wearings. Have a great holiday!!!



aporl said:


> Lovely nylons!



Thanks *aporl*!!!  



Mitterman77 said:


> You look sensational! Love the leathercombi!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!



seraphin92 said:


> Very chic outfit ! Bravo Stilly
> The same outfit without tights, is it possible?



Thanks *seraphin*!!! Maybe on the without tights. I try not to repeat outfits so soon...



MBB Fan said:


> Such gorgeous boots. You're looking so good.



Thanks *MBB*!!! I do love these boots...one of my all time favs!!!



bluewinds said:


> Those boots look very fitted - they are the definition of 'kinky boots'



Thanks *bluewinds*!!! These boots do fit well. I think my CL Black Patent Boots maybe a bit more kinky. You'll see those soon...



lover99 said:


> What brand are those leggings? Can you send a link?



Spanx



KatPerry said:


> Very festive!  Well done!



Thanks *Kat*!!!



aporl said:


> Stilly you must be glowing at the party!! Guess you have received a lot of compliments from others?
> Merry Christmas, you made my day.



Thanks *aprol*! I did get a couple of nice compliments...especially on the shoes...



baldjohn said:


> Stilly, Happy Xmas
> 
> Wow, what a elegant sexy combination of nylons, hot chicks and your lovely legs.  I love the way your feet are completely vertical in the photos.  Did you stand for the full 3 hours of the party?  How were you feet, soles, and toes as it looks very cold outside?  Plus guess standing on hard stone surface.



Thanks *john*! Yes I did stand for the 3 hours since it was an outdoor party in the parking lot. My feet were a little tired afterward but the nylons kept my feet and legs warm at least...



seraphin92 said:


> Very stylish outfit !!!
> The problem with tights is that you cannot see the toe cleavage



Thanks *seraphin*! Yes that is a downside with tights. I really only wear black tights for the color effect.



chowlover2 said:


> Absolute perfection Stilly!



Thanks so much *chowlover*!!!



MsYvonne said:


> I disagree, have a closer look here



It does mute the toe cleavage a bit *MsYvonne*. Its certainly more subtle than bare feet...


----------



## stilly

From an outdoor holiday party yesterday, Red and Black Degrade Hot Chicks with a red dress. Nylons again...but this time to keep warm for the 3 hours outside...

*Happy Holidays Everyone*!!!


----------



## KatPerry

Very festive!  Well done!


----------



## aporl

Stilly you must be glowing at the party!! Guess you have received a lot of compliments from others?
Merry Christmas, you made my day.


----------



## baldjohn

Stilly, Happy Xmas

Wow, what a elegant sexy combination of nylons, hot chicks and your lovely legs.  I love the way your feet are completely vertical in the photos.  Did you stand for the full 3 hours of the party?  How were you feet, soles, and toes as it looks very cold outside?  Plus guess standing on hard stone surface.


----------



## lover99

stilly said:


> For Casual Black Friday today, Black Patent Hot Chicks with some black patent leggings...



What brand are those leggings? Can you send a link?


----------



## seraphin92

Very stylish outfit !!!
The problem with tights is that you cannot see the toe cleavage


----------



## chowlover2

Absolute perfection Stilly!


----------



## MsYvonne

seraphin92 said:


> Very stylish outfit !!!
> The problem with tights is that you cannot see the toe cleavage


I disagree, have a closer look here


----------



## aporl

seraphin92 said:


> Very stylish outfit !!!
> The problem with tights is that you cannot see the toe cleavage


No not really, the cleavage is equally sexy with nylons on!


----------



## stilly

Black Suede Pigalli 120 Boots with a gray sweater dress on a cold day...


----------



## chowlover2

That sweater dress was made to be worn with those boots!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Thanks *john*! Yes I did stand for the 3 hours since it was an outdoor party in the parking lot. My feet were a little tired afterward but the nylons kept my feet and legs warm at least...


I hope you had a very Merry Christmas dear - you deserve it for being so nice with all these lovely photos and answers for all your loving fans. I love the way your legs and feet look like in these photos. I think you were probably the sexiest girl at the party ! I'm also proud of you for being able to stand for 3 hours in your Hot Chicks. I know how tricky that can be. My maximum is about 4 hours - then sit down for lunch - then 4 hours in the afternoon.


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> That sweater dress was made to be worn with those boots!



Oh thanks *chowlover*!!! Its comfy and warm!!!



Christina2 said:


> I hope you had a very Merry Christmas dear - you deserve it for being so nice with all these lovely photos and answers for all your loving fans. I love the way your legs and feet look like in these photos. I think you were probably the sexiest girl at the party ! I'm also proud of you for being able to stand for 3 hours in your Hot Chicks. I know how tricky that can be. My maximum is about 4 hours - then sit down for lunch - then 4 hours in the afternoon.



Thanks so much *Christina*! I hope you had a great Christmas as well!!!
It was great to get out for a holiday gathering and wear my CL's!!!
Wearing the Hot Chicks for 3 hours on the hard pavement was a bit of challenge but I managed...


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Iriza 120's...with Wolford Naked 8 nylons for warmth again...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Black Patent Iriza 120's...with Wolford Naked 8 nylons for warmth again...
> View attachment 4939370
> View attachment 4939371
> View attachment 4939372
> View attachment 4939373
> View attachment 4939374
> View attachment 4939375
> View attachment 4939376
> View attachment 4939377
> View attachment 4939379
> View attachment 4939380


Stilly you are killing it!!! Breathlessly beautiful
I don't really think the nylons would make toe cleavage less apparent, not at all! I really love the second shot, so lovely as if you are ready to have a spin on the snow!


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Black Patent Iriza 120's...with Wolford Naked 8 nylons for warmth again...


So sexy and elegant, the combination of clothes, shoes, nylons *and *the poses.
I can feel the cold though.


----------



## seraphin92

Very elegant outfit !
I don't know if these very thin tights keep you warm, but they show toe cleavage.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From an outdoor holiday party yesterday, Red and Black Degrade Hot Chicks with a red dress. Nylons again...but this time to keep warm for the 3 hours outside...
> 
> *Happy Holidays Everyone*!!!
> View attachment 4937339
> View attachment 4937340
> View attachment 4937341
> View attachment 4937342
> View attachment 4937343
> View attachment 4937346
> View attachment 4937347
> View attachment 4937351
> View attachment 4937352


I don't mind telling you Stilly dear. My heart beats a little faster every time I see those lovely legs and feet of yours in a gorgeous pair of Hot Chicks... and I believe you enjoy wearing them as much as I do which makes us kind of Hot Chick sisters. Do you agree ?
Hope you have the happiest and highest pointiest New Year possible. You really are a treasure to all of us heel loving girls...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Stilly you are killing it!!! Breathlessly beautiful
> I don't really think the nylons would make toe cleavage less apparent, not at all! I really love the second shot, so lovely as if you are ready to have a spin on the snow!



Thanks *aprol*! I have worn CL's in the snow but wet feet in the cold is not that fun...



MsYvonne said:


> So sexy and elegant, the combination of clothes, shoes, nylons *and *the poses.
> I can feel the cold though.



Thanks *MsYvonne*! Yes it was a bit chilly that day...but the nylons do help!



seraphin92 said:


> Very elegant outfit !
> I don't know if these very thin tights keep you warm, but they show toe cleavage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939617



Thanks *seraphin*!!! These are the thinner Wolford nylons so you do see toe cleavage.
Some of the opaque tights I wear with boots are much thicker hide almost all toe cleavage.



Christina2 said:


> I don't mind telling you Stilly dear. My heart beats a little faster every time I see those lovely legs and feet of yours in a gorgeous pair of Hot Chicks... and I believe you enjoy wearing them as much as I do which makes us kind of Hot Chick sisters. Do you agree ?
> Hope you have the happiest and highest pointiest New Year possible. You really are a treasure to all of us heel loving girls...



Oh thanks so much *Christina*!
I do adore my Hot Chicks and love to wear them.
I hope you and everyone has a great New Year!


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Hot Chicks with a plaid mini and bare legs...probably a bit overdressed to pick up take out food yesterday...


----------



## Nottwenty

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chicks with a plaid mini and bare legs...probably a bit overdressed to pick up take out food yesterday...
> View attachment 4942626
> View attachment 4942627
> View attachment 4942628
> View attachment 4942629
> View attachment 4942661
> View attachment 4942665
> View attachment 4942635
> View attachment 4942636
> View attachment 4942638
> View attachment 4942639


Just WOW.  You are my hero, and example for us all!


----------



## seraphin92

Your outfit highlights your pretty legs.
Very happy new year , Stilly.


----------



## chowlover2

Happy New Year Stilly! Thank you for bringing us joy in a stinker of a year. Let's hope 2021 is better for us all!


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chicks with a plaid mini and bare legs...probably a bit overdressed to pick up take out food yesterday...
> View attachment 4942626
> View attachment 4942627
> View attachment 4942628
> View attachment 4942629
> View attachment 4942661
> View attachment 4942665
> View attachment 4942635
> View attachment 4942636
> View attachment 4942638
> View attachment 4942639



Just beautiful Stilly.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chicks with a plaid mini and bare legs...probably a bit overdressed to pick up take out food yesterday...
> View attachment 4942626
> View attachment 4942627
> View attachment 4942628
> View attachment 4942629
> View attachment 4942661
> View attachment 4942665
> View attachment 4942635
> View attachment 4942636
> View attachment 4942638
> View attachment 4942639


Heel-grab pose is such a killer! Happy New Year stilly


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chicks with a plaid mini and bare legs...probably a bit overdressed to pick up take out food yesterday...


Overdressed? 
A perfect example of heels can't be too high and skirts can't be too short, in any situation.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chicks with a plaid mini and bare legs...probably a bit overdressed to pick up take out food yesterday...
> View attachment 4942626
> View attachment 4942627
> View attachment 4942628
> View attachment 4942629
> View attachment 4942661
> View attachment 4942665
> View attachment 4942635
> View attachment 4942636
> View attachment 4942638
> View attachment 4942639



Happy new year

Which day in 2021 will be your first in jeans & CL's?


----------



## leovega_87

Hi Stilly, what amazing pictures! Thank you for sharing your passion. 
Will we ever see your face?


----------



## stilly

Nottwenty said:


> Just WOW.  You are my hero, and example for us all!



Thanks *Nottwenty*!!!



seraphin92 said:


> Your outfit highlights your pretty legs.
> Very happy new year , Stilly.



Thanks *seraphin*!!! Happy New Year!!!



chowlover2 said:


> Happy New Year Stilly! Thank you for bringing us joy in a stinker of a year. Let's hope 2021 is better for us all!



Thanks so much *chowlover*!!! On to 2021!



Porsha said:


> Just beautiful Stilly.



Thanks *Porsha*!!!



aporl said:


> Heel-grab pose is such a killer! Happy New Year stilly



Thanks *aporl*!!! Happy New Year!



MsYvonne said:


> Overdressed?
> A perfect example of heels can't be too high and skirts can't be too short, in any situation.



Thanks *MsYvonne*!!! Any time is a good time for heels for me...



jeans&heels said:


> Happy new year
> 
> Which day in 2021 will be your first in jeans & CL's?



Happy New Year *jeans&heels*!!!
How about today?



leovega_87 said:


> Hi Stilly, what amazing pictures! Thank you for sharing your passion.
> Will we ever see your face?



Thanks *leovega*!


----------



## stilly

We had a low key New Years Eve with outdoor drinks and fireworks at a neighbors house.
It was a bit cold and rainy so a trench coat was in order most of the time over a black mini dress and Black Patent Debouts. 
We didn't last much past midnight as it started to rain so I landed up running home in these heels in the rain to a cozy warm bed.


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday today, just for a quick run to the grocery store in Nude Kid Blush No. 1 So Kates with jeans and a blazer...  
Happy New Year Everyone!!!


----------



## chowlover2

stilly said:


> We had a low key New Years Eve with outdoor drinks and fireworks at a neighbors house.
> It was a bit cold and rainy so a trench coat was in order most of the time over a black mini dress and Black Patent Debouts.
> We didn't last much past midnight as it started to rain so I landed up running home in these heels in the rain to a cozy warm bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943991
> View attachment 4943992
> View attachment 4943993
> View attachment 4943994
> View attachment 4943996
> View attachment 4943998
> View attachment 4943999
> View attachment 4944001
> View attachment 4944004
> View attachment 4944005


Those shoes were made to go with those fishnets! Perfect!


----------



## KatPerry

No such thing as a bad time to wear Hot Chicks!


----------



## aporl

Debouts with fishnet, what. a. stunner!!!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, just for a quick run to the grocery store in Nude Kid Blush No. 1 So Kates with jeans and a blazer...
> Happy New Year Everyone!!!
> View attachment 4944010
> View attachment 4944011
> View attachment 4944012
> View attachment 4944014
> View attachment 4944015
> View attachment 4944016
> View attachment 4944018
> View attachment 4944019
> View attachment 4944021
> View attachment 4944022



So wonderful! The perfect outfit


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> We had a low key New Years Eve with outdoor drinks and fireworks at a neighbors house.
> It was a bit cold and rainy so a trench coat was in order most of the time over a black mini dress and Black Patent Debouts.
> We didn't last much past midnight as it started to rain so I landed up running home in these heels in the rain to a cozy warm bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943991
> View attachment 4943992
> View attachment 4943993
> View attachment 4943994
> View attachment 4943996
> View attachment 4943998
> View attachment 4943999
> View attachment 4944001
> View attachment 4944004
> View attachment 4944005


Debouts and fishnets. Stilly - what a wonderful and gorgeous combination. Thank you so much for posting this photos - you have certainly brightened my holidays and given me inspiration for my first outfit back at the jewelry boutique. I found a pair of fishnets online and I have taken up the hem of my favorite black skirt to be more Stilly-like. Hoping your New Year is filled with joy and happiness as you go through life atop all your gorgeous heels.


----------



## MBB Fan

Debouts and fishnets...wow! Happy new year for you, dear stilly!

Do you have any backshots for me?


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> We had a low key New Years Eve with outdoor drinks and fireworks at a neighbors house.
> It was a bit cold and rainy so a trench coat was in order most of the time over a black mini dress and Black Patent Debouts.
> We didn't last much past midnight as it started to rain so I landed up running home in these heels in the rain to a cozy warm bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943991
> View attachment 4943992
> View attachment 4943993
> View attachment 4943994
> View attachment 4943996
> View attachment 4943998
> View attachment 4943999
> View attachment 4944001
> View attachment 4944004
> View attachment 4944005


Hi Stilly.  Happy New Year.  You look amazing as ever with your Mini Dress and your Black Patent Debouts with fishnets.  How was it standing up outside all the time?  The The Debouts look very tight across the toes, and I guess the fishnets have a tendancy to cut into the soles of feet/toes.  Has to be said it's a wonderful look that you model very well.  Were you the only lady in heels?


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Those shoes were made to go with those fishnets! Perfect!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!



KatPerry said:


> No such thing as a bad time to wear Hot Chicks!



Thanks *Kat*!!! I have to agree!



aporl said:


> Debouts with fishnet, what. a. stunner!!!



Thanks *aporl*!!!



jeans&heels said:


> So wonderful! The perfect outfit



Thanks so much *jeans&heels*!!!



Christina2 said:


> Debouts and fishnets. Stilly - what a wonderful and gorgeous combination. Thank you so much for posting this photos - you have certainly brightened my holidays and given me inspiration for my first outfit back at the jewelry boutique. I found a pair of fishnets online and I have taken up the hem of my favorite black skirt to be more Stilly-like. Hoping your New Year is filled with joy and happiness as you go through life atop all your gorgeous heels.



Thanks *Christina*!!! I actually wanted to wear my Black Patent Hot Chicks but I've been wearing them so much lately I needed a change.
That sounds like an amazing outfit you're putting together!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Debouts and fishnets...wow! Happy new year for you, dear stilly!
> 
> Do you have any backshots for me?



Thanks *MBB*!!!
Some back shots for your enjoyment...


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Hi Stilly.  Happy New Year.  You look amazing as ever with your Mini Dress and your Black Patent Debouts with fishnets.  How was it standing up outside all the time?  The The Debouts look very tight across the toes, and I guess the fishnets have a tendancy to cut into the soles of feet/toes.  Has to be said it's a wonderful look that you model very well.  Were you the only lady in heels?



Thanks* john*! I only wore these for about 3 hours so it wasn't bad. Yes some of the other ladies wore heels as well...with jeans or skirts. It was a small gathering for social distancing.


----------



## stilly

I've worn so much black lately I thought I'd change it up with some navy blue and jaguar today.
I wouldn't normally wear this combination but this outfit was inspired by the new Wonder Woman 1984 movie I saw over the weekend. In one scene, Gal wears a navy work outfit with leopard heels...


----------



## Christian li123

looking forward to ur nude nylonsi still prefer nude nylon


----------



## stilly

Reprising my Christmas Day outfit today...Rouge De Mars So Kates with a Hill House Red Plaid Nap Dress...


----------



## KatPerry

A vision in red!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> We had a low key New Years Eve with outdoor drinks and fireworks at a neighbors house.
> It was a bit cold and rainy so a trench coat was in order most of the time over a black mini dress and Black Patent Debouts.
> We didn't last much past midnight as it started to rain so I landed up running home in these heels in the rain to a cozy warm bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943991
> View attachment 4943992
> View attachment 4943993
> View attachment 4943994
> View attachment 4943996
> View attachment 4943998
> View attachment 4943999
> View attachment 4944001
> View attachment 4944004
> View attachment 4944005


Love this combination, the toecleavage Looks pretty sexy!



stilly said:


> I've worn so much black lately I thought I'd change it up with some navy blue and jaguar today.
> I wouldn't normally wear this combination but this outfit was inspired by the new Wonder Woman 1984 movie I saw over the weekend. In one scene, Gal wears a navy work outfit with leopard heels...
> View attachment 4947137
> View attachment 4947138
> View attachment 4947139
> View attachment 4947140
> View attachment 4947141
> View attachment 4947142
> View attachment 4947143
> View attachment 4947144
> View attachment 4947145
> View attachment 4947146


Absolutely a great Show!



stilly said:


> Reprising my Christmas Day outfit today...Rouge De Mars So Kates with a Hill House Red Plaid Nap Dress...
> View attachment 4949176
> View attachment 4949177
> View attachment 4949178
> View attachment 4949179
> View attachment 4949181
> View attachment 4949182
> View attachment 4949186
> View attachment 4949187
> View attachment 4949189
> View attachment 4949190


You are such a sexy santa helper! The colour of These So Kates is so stunning!


----------



## stilly

KatPerry said:


> A vision in red!



Thanks *Kat*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> You are such a sexy santa helper! The colour of These So Kates is so stunning!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Leather Leggings with my Black Patent Hot Chicks for Casual Friday today. The problem I have with real leather leggings is the bunching in the legs as you can see. As such, I don't get the tight fit I get with the Spanx or Commando faux leather leggings you've seen in previous posts. But the leather is nice and soft...


----------



## aporl

Stilly you’re no doubt HC Queen! So thrilled to see your HC+leather legging!
Would love to see your Iriza+leather leggings as well, haven’t seen them much but must be chic as well!


----------



## MiaElisaS

You look fabulous as always, Stilly!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Black Leather Leggings with my Black Patent Hot Chicks for Casual Friday today. The problem I have with real leather leggings is the bunching in the legs as you can see. As such, I don't get the tight fit I get with the Spanx or Commando faux leather leggings you've seen in previous posts. But the leather is nice and soft...
> View attachment 4951455
> View attachment 4951456
> View attachment 4951457
> View attachment 4951458
> View attachment 4951461
> View attachment 4951462
> View attachment 4951463
> View attachment 4951464
> View attachment 4951465
> View attachment 4951466


Wow, during the colder Season wearing thigt leggins with HC is realy a gerat combination! Obviosly the thigter the leggins fit, the sexier they are, but to me real leather leggings are a higher quality  and look even more classy and they fits you perfectly!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Stilly you’re no doubt HC Queen! So thrilled to see your HC+leather legging!
> Would love to see your Iriza+leather leggings as well, haven’t seen them much but must be chic as well!



Thanks *aporl*! I'll do the leggings and Irizas one of these days...



MiaElisaS said:


> You look fabulous as always, Stilly!



Thanks *MiaElisaS*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> Wow, during the colder Season wearing thigt leggins with HC is realy a gerat combination! Obviosly the thigter the leggins fit, the sexier they are, but to me real leather leggings are a higher quality  and look even more classy and they fits you perfectly!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Pretty Woman 120 Boots...


----------



## aporl

Stunning, Leather skin makes it so stylistic, and I really like your slight knee front-bend pose (#4)! How would you compare this pair with other blade boots you have, in terms of stability in walking?


----------



## stilly

Thanks *aprol*!!! I would say these are similar to wear as the Casadei Blade boots. Both have the 120mm heel. The Casadei's are a bit more comfy and stable to walk in though.


----------



## stilly

Black Suede Iriza 120's with a black & white plaid shirtdress...


----------



## foxcieyello

Hey Stilly! Long time fan. Any chance you picked up some Degrastrassitas? I saw them the other day but didn’t try them on and keep checking online for mod shots but can’t find any. Just wondering if I should take the plunge and break down and get them


----------



## chowlover2

Perfection Stilly!


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

Waiting so kates booties, stilly


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Black Suede Iriza 120's with a black & white plaid shirtdress...
> View attachment 4956746
> View attachment 4956747
> View attachment 4956748
> View attachment 4956749
> View attachment 4956750
> View attachment 4956751
> View attachment 4956752
> View attachment 4956753
> View attachment 4956754
> View attachment 4956755


Classy!! I love wearing shirtdress but with pants on, stilly you’re legend!


----------



## stilly

foxcieyello said:


> Hey Stilly! Long time fan. Any chance you picked up some Degrastrassitas? I saw them the other day but didn’t try them on and keep checking online for mod shots but can’t find any. Just wondering if I should take the plunge and break down and get them



Thanks *foxcieyello*!!! No I haven't purchased the new Degrastrassitas. If they made them with the 120mm I might get them. Keep looking on Instagram, etc. Someone will post some pics eventually...



chowlover2 said:


> Perfection Stilly!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!



ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> Waiting so kates booties, stilly



I will post some pics soon *ngoisaocodon.* I did wear them recently... I just haven't posted the pics yet...



aporl said:


> Classy!! I love wearing shirtdress but with pants on, stilly you’re legend!



Thanks *aporl*!!! I skipped the pants even though it was a bit chilly...


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday today, Desert Python Pigalle 120's...


----------



## stilly

A rare sighting of the elusive Patent Leopard Hot Chicks 130's...with a chocolate pleated leather skirt and riding jacket...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> A rare sighting of the elusive Patent Leopard Hot Chicks 130's...with a chocolate pleated leather skirt and riding jacket...


So very elegant!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Desert Python Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 4958981
> View attachment 4958982
> View attachment 4958983
> View attachment 4958984
> View attachment 4958985
> View attachment 4958986
> View attachment 4958987
> View attachment 4958988
> View attachment 4958989
> View attachment 4958991



Such a beautiful outfit


----------



## seraphin92

Very classy !


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Thank you for sharing your boots outfit hope they keep coming. Did you get any new pairs of CL boots?


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> So very elegant!



Thanks *MsYvonne*!!!  



jeans&heels said:


> Such a beautiful outfit



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



seraphin92 said:


> Very classy !



Thanks *seraphin*!!!



Qqitzcrystal said:


> Thank you for sharing your boots outfit hope they keep coming. Did you get any new pairs of CL boots?



Thanks *Qqitzcrystal*! I did get a new pair of Black Suede Tournoi Boots and another pair of Suede So Kate Booties. You'll see those shortly...



DebbieSur said:


> Hey Stilly, I just found out this thread by accident, and trying to catch up the posts from 2018, have to say you are so amazing with all your CL collections and how lovely you have put them together with your outfit!!!!
> I'm so in love with your recent posts with nylons and booties, but have to say I am so amazed by your houndstooth outfit with Iriza, it was so sexy from top to bottom and it's my all-time favourite! And also the Fliketta 100 with white jeans, you must have been having lots of fun walking in the crowd



Thanks so much *Debbie*!!! I don't remember the houndstooth with Iriza outfit but I do so many outfits over the years I've lost track. I'm glad you enjoy the pics... More to come...


----------



## stilly

Just for fun, Titi (Yellow) Patent Hot Chicks...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> A rare sighting of the elusive Patent Leopard Hot Chicks 130's...with a chocolate pleated leather skirt and riding jacket...
> View attachment 4958998
> View attachment 4958999
> View attachment 4959000
> View attachment 4959001
> View attachment 4959002
> View attachment 4959004
> View attachment 4959005
> View attachment 4959006
> View attachment 4959008
> View attachment 4959009


OMG, your feet look so good with these HC, love the closeup in the last pic!!!


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

stilly said:


> Thanks *Qqitzcrystal*! I did get a new pair of Black Suede Tournoi Boots and another pair of Suede So Kate Booties. You'll see those shortly...


Nice finds both in 120mm and black? They are so rare nowadays where did you find them?


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> From the weekend, black nylons with my Black Patent Hot Chicks. These are Wolford stay-up nylons but as I walked I had a bit of a problem keeping them up as you can see from some of the pics. One of the downsides of stay-up stockings...
> View attachment 4923881
> View attachment 4923882
> View attachment 4923883
> View attachment 4923884
> View attachment 4923885
> View attachment 4923886
> View attachment 4923887
> View attachment 4923888
> View attachment 4923890
> View attachment 4923892


I have to say looking at your post's, you not only have stunning legs, feet. And a amazing collection of Loubouton boots and shoe. Just how many pairs of Louboutons do you own.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> OMG, your feet look so good with these HC, love the closeup in the last pic!!!



Oh thanks *Mitterman*!!! 



Qqitzcrystal said:


> Nice finds both in 120mm and black? They are so rare nowadays where did you find them?



No I had to settle for the 100mm heel on Tournoi's as they're hard to find these days but they're in Black Suede and are still beautiful.
A Real Real purchase.
I'll post some pics of them in the coming weeks.



Neil t said:


> I have to say looking at your post's, you not only have stunning legs, feet. And a amazing collection of Loubouton boots and shoe. Just how many pairs of Louboutons do you own.



Thanks so much *Neil t*!!! I stopped counting my CL collection long ago and I'm always adding new pieces so its a moving target.
Just today I bought another pair of CL's...a rare pair of So Kates I've never seen before.
I have pairs stored all over the house so even getting an accurate count is a challenge.
Its safe to say I'm well over 200 pairs at this point.


----------



## stilly

Black Python So Kate 120 Booties...


----------



## stilly

And a bit more black in Black Suede So Kate's with a black skirt and a black shearling jacket. Another outing where I destroyed the heel tips as you can see in the close ups...


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

stilly said:


> Black Python So Kate 120 Booties...
> View attachment 4964295
> View attachment 4964296
> View attachment 4964297
> View attachment 4964298
> View attachment 4964299
> View attachment 4964300
> View attachment 4964301
> View attachment 4964302
> View attachment 4964305
> View attachment 4964307


Nice boots stilly


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *Neil t*!!! I stopped counting my CL collection long ago and I'm always adding new pieces so its a moving target.
> Just today I bought another pair of CL's...a rare pair of So Kates I've never seen before.
> I have pairs stored all over the house so even getting an accurate count is a challenge.
> Its safe to say I'm well over 200 pairs at this point.


Absolutely stunning, pictures of CLS, who's the lucky person who gets to take the pictures of you, your legs feet boots and shoes


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Black Python So Kate 120 Booties...
> View attachment 4964295
> View attachment 4964296
> View attachment 4964297
> View attachment 4964298
> View attachment 4964299
> View attachment 4964300
> View attachment 4964301
> View attachment 4964302
> View attachment 4964305
> View attachment 4964307


Wow, love The Outfit and the booties are very stylish! i know i'm releating me, but: Killerlegs!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> And a bit more black in Black Suede So Kate's with a black skirt and a black shearling jacket. Another outing where I destroyed the heel tips as you can see in the close ups...
> View attachment 4964318
> View attachment 4964319
> View attachment 4964320
> View attachment 4964321
> View attachment 4964322
> View attachment 4964324
> View attachment 4964325
> View attachment 4964327
> View attachment 4964328
> View attachment 4964329


Absolutely an awsome look. The POV pic (n 5) for me is one of the best ever!!!! Made my day!


----------



## Neil t

Neil t said:


> Absolutely stunning, pictures of CLS, who's the lucky person who gets to take the pictures of you, your legs feet boots and shoes


Love your python booties


----------



## chowlover2

Fabulous!


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> And a bit more black in Black Suede So Kate's with a black skirt and a black shearling jacket. Another outing where I destroyed the heel tips as you can see in the close ups...
> View attachment 4964318
> View attachment 4964319
> View attachment 4964320
> View attachment 4964321
> View attachment 4964322
> View attachment 4964324
> View attachment 4964325
> View attachment 4964327
> View attachment 4964328
> View attachment 4964329


Stunning pictures, I hope you didn't damage the heels to much, how far did you walk in them.


----------



## aporl

Really love your nylon style, and SK booties looks so cute!
BTW, @panthere_instyle on Instagram posted her new collections of Glitter Irizas, so gorgeous! Do you like them? Would love to see your new purchase as well


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> And a bit more black in Black Suede So Kate's with a black skirt and a black shearling jacket. Another outing where I destroyed the heel tips as you can see in the close ups...
> View attachment 4964318
> View attachment 4964319
> View attachment 4964320
> View attachment 4964321
> View attachment 4964322
> View attachment 4964324
> View attachment 4964325
> View attachment 4964327
> View attachment 4964328
> View attachment 4964329


Being new here, and looking at your stunning legs, boots and shoes. I guess you are a shoe and boot model. To have a collection of over 200 pairs, and a professional photographer taking your amazing pictures. Or a very lucky person.


----------



## stilly

ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> Nice boots stilly



Thanks *ngoisaocodon*!!!



Neil t said:


> Absolutely stunning, pictures of CLS, who's the lucky person who gets to take the pictures of you, your legs feet boots and shoes



Thanks *Neil t*!



Mitterman77 said:


> Wow, love The Outfit and the booties are very stylish! i know i'm releating me, but: Killerlegs!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> Absolutely an awsome look. The POV pic (n 5) for me is one of the best ever!!!! Made my day!



I know you love those overhead views *Mitterman*... 



Neil t said:


> Love your python booties



Thanks *Neil t*!!! I do love these boots...



chowlover2 said:


> Fabulous!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!



Neil t said:


> Stunning pictures, I hope you didn't damage the heels to much, how far did you walk in them.



Thanks *Neil t*!!! I actually just went out to the store in them but the tips never last long on these So Kates. I'm always getting the tips replaced...



aporl said:


> Really love your nylon style, and SK booties looks so cute!
> BTW, @panthere_instyle on Instagram posted her new collections of Glitter Irizas, so gorgeous! Do you like them? Would love to see your new purchase as well



Thanks *aporl*!!! I'll have to check out her posts...


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> Thanks *Neil t*!!! I actually just went out to the store in them but the tips never last long on these So Kates. I'm always getting the tips replaced...


If I lived near by, I would willingly change them for you


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Being new here, and looking at your stunning legs, boots and shoes. I guess you are a shoe and boot model. To have a collection of over 200 pairs, and a professional photographer taking your amazing pictures. Or a very lucky person.



No just a regular person Neil t. that loves Louboutins and heels in general! Most of these pics are actually taken by me with a digital camera and timer...


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday yesterday, Black Python So Kates with black jeans...


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> No just a regular person Neil t. that loves Louboutins and heels in general! Most of these pics are actually taken by me with a digital camera and timer...


That's amazing, the quality of the pictures you post, looks like they are taken by a professional photographer.
Your amazing, not only able to take the photos and pose at the same time. But with stunning legs and foot wear aswell.


----------



## smurfet

I have the python So Kates in white. I love them, but unfortunately they stretched out over time so they don’t fit do well now. Do you have the same problem with the black pythons?  I have the python So Kates in mimosa (an iridescent green and yellow mix) also and they didn’t stretch.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday yesterday, Black Python So Kates with black jeans...
> View attachment 4967561
> View attachment 4967562
> View attachment 4967563
> View attachment 4967564
> View attachment 4967565
> View attachment 4967566
> View attachment 4967567
> View attachment 4967569
> View attachment 4967570
> View attachment 4967573


Stilly I have had almost the same outfit as you did this Friday, all black but with Nude Patent Iriza 100 when we were finally back to the office, and I have never received such an amount of compliments before!! Finally I could sense how pleased your colleagues are. Would love to see you mixing up styles with work outfits and CL pumps (Irizas would be my all-time fav!), your posts are always inspiring for me!


----------



## zinnes

Gojadri said:


> Stilly, did your high heels break ?!  Ever?!  What happened to these shoes next?  I see that the heels are bent well, I like them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743032


Hi Stilly long time admirer.  I have Pigalle 120 pre-update and one of the heels is starting to bend like you've shown in the photo. Just curious in the photo is that the 'natural' bend or were you putting pressure on them to illustrate point?  And are they still wearable out and about?  Anyway thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday yesterday, Black Python So Kates with black jeans...
> View attachment 4967561
> View attachment 4967562
> View attachment 4967563
> View attachment 4967564
> View attachment 4967565
> View attachment 4967566
> View attachment 4967567
> View attachment 4967569
> View attachment 4967570
> View attachment 4967573



Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Neil t

ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> Nice boots stilly


You have such a amazing collection of boots and shoes, where do you find or get them from. I won't know where to start. Names and style I've never heard of.


----------



## Christina2

aporl said:


> Stilly I have had almost the same outfit as you did this Friday, all black but with Nude Patent Iriza 100 when we were finally back to the office, and I have never received such an amount of compliments before!! Finally I could sense how pleased your colleagues are. Would love to see you mixing up styles with work outfits and CL pumps (Irizas would be my all-time fav!), your posts are always inspiring for me!


I know just what you mean dear. Stilly inspired me to make my Hot Chicks my everyday heels where I work and the compliments have been coming ever since - such a boost to my image and self confidence. Thanks again to Stilly.


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> That's amazing, the quality of the pictures you post, looks like they are taken by a professional photographer.
> Your amazing, not only able to take the photos and pose at the same time. But with stunning legs and foot wear aswell.



Thanks *Neil*! I try...and have a few years experience now...



smurfet said:


> I have the python So Kates in white. I love them, but unfortunately they stretched out over time so they don’t fit do well now. Do you have the same problem with the black pythons?  I have the python So Kates in mimosa (an iridescent green and yellow mix) also and they didn’t stretch.



I have the white pythons as well *smurfet*. No I haven't had any issue with them overstretching but I don't wear them that often and I rotate my shoes. I actually have 2 pairs of black pythons SK's...this is the matte finish and the other pair is Shiny Chrystal Python but neither are overstretched yet.



aporl said:


> Stilly I have had almost the same outfit as you did this Friday, all black but with Nude Patent Iriza 100 when we were finally back to the office, and I have never received such an amount of compliments before!! Finally I could sense how pleased your colleagues are. Would love to see you mixing up styles with work outfits and CL pumps (Irizas would be my all-time fav!), your posts are always inspiring for me!



All black with nude shoes...sounds interesting *aprol* . I've seen that look on IG. Did you wear pants or a skirt/dress?
On my Glass Slipper thread last week I wore all black with brown boots which was a first for me as well...



zinnes said:


> Hi Stilly long time admirer.  I have Pigalle 120 pre-update and one of the heels is starting to bend like you've shown in the photo. Just curious in the photo is that the 'natural' bend or were you putting pressure on them to illustrate point?  And are they still wearable out and about?  Anyway thanks for sharing your experience.



Thanks *zinnes*!!! No the heels on many of my Pigalle 120's are permanently bent...many of these I bought preowned with pre-bent heels. It seems to be a flaw in the design but its doesn't seem to happen in all pairs. I have brand new pairs with no bend so it happens over time. I still wear them bent...I actually like that bent heel look but it makes walking in them a bit more challenging.
I just wore my bent heel Pigalles...I'll post the pics later this week.



jeans&heels said:


> Absolutely gorgeous



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! 



Neil t said:


> You have such a amazing collection of boots and shoes, where do you find or get them from. I won't know where to start. Names and style I've never heard of.



Thanks *Neil*! I buy them everywhere...some from Christian Louboutin boutiques and their online store but also from retailers such as Saks & Neiman Marcus. Many I purchased on eBay including my very first pair. Lately I've been buying more gently used pre-owned pairs from consignment sites such as The Real Real and Vestiaire which as well as eBay. I'm always on the hunt for rare, discontinued styles...



Christina2 said:


> I know just what you mean dear. Stilly inspired me to make my Hot Chicks my everyday heels where I work and the compliments have been coming ever since - such a boost to my image and self confidence. Thanks again to Stilly.



Oh thanks *Christina*!!! I'm still waiting for those Nude Hot Chicks to come out...or white...or any color for that matter.


----------



## stilly

From last weekend, in the freezing cold, Black Patent Hot Chicks with a red plaid mini and nylons. The fingerless mittens didn't help much for warmth but the $3 stay-up nylons were fine and actually stayed up...


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> From last weekend, in the freezing cold, Black Patent Hot Chicks with a red plaid mini and nylons. The fingerless mittens didn't help much for warmth but the $3 stay-up nylons were fine and actually stayed up...
> View attachment 4970589
> View attachment 4970590
> View attachment 4970591
> View attachment 4970592
> View attachment 4970593
> View attachment 4970594
> View attachment 4970595
> View attachment 4970596
> View attachment 4970597
> View attachment 4970599


Stunning


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From last weekend, in the freezing cold, Black Patent Hot Chicks with a red plaid mini and nylons. The fingerless mittens didn't help much for warmth but the $3 stay-up nylons were fine and actually stayed up...
> View attachment 4970589
> View attachment 4970590
> View attachment 4970591
> View attachment 4970592
> View attachment 4970593
> View attachment 4970594
> View attachment 4970595
> View attachment 4970596
> View attachment 4970597
> View attachment 4970599


See what I mean by Hot Chick inspiration. Oh Stilly ! You look so sweet/sophisticated/sexy in these shots. Your legs and feet are simply MADE for stay-ups and Hot Chicks. My only difference would be using a garter belt. I like the little snaps when I walk.


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> From last weekend, in the freezing cold, Black Patent Hot Chicks with a red plaid mini and nylons. The fingerless mittens didn't help much for warmth but the $3 stay-up nylons were fine and actually stayed up...


Ice, heels, mini and nylons Queen


----------



## chowlover2

I love the nylons with your heels, a nice change for winter weather.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> All black with nude shoes...sounds interesting *aprol* . I've seen that look on IG. Did you wear pants or a skirt/dress?
> On my Glass Slipper thread last week I wore all black with brown boots which was a first for me as well...


I wore pants, formal ones as I am working at a law firm. But Nude Iriza perfectly fitted! I may have to look for a pair of Black Crosspiga/Uptown/Iriza for my next CL pair fitting into my work outfit, should be fun!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From last weekend, in the freezing cold, Black Patent Hot Chicks with a red plaid mini and nylons. The fingerless mittens didn't help much for warmth but the $3 stay-up nylons were fine and actually stayed up...
> View attachment 4970589
> View attachment 4970590
> View attachment 4970591
> View attachment 4970592
> View attachment 4970593
> View attachment 4970594
> View attachment 4970595
> View attachment 4970596
> View attachment 4970597
> View attachment 4970599


Please keep warm stilly, so that we could enjoy more of your stunning nylon postings!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From last weekend, in the freezing cold, Black Patent Hot Chicks with a red plaid mini and nylons. The fingerless mittens didn't help much for warmth but the $3 stay-up nylons were fine and actually stayed up...
> View attachment 4970589
> View attachment 4970590
> View attachment 4970591
> View attachment 4970592
> View attachment 4970593
> View attachment 4970594
> View attachment 4970595
> View attachment 4970596
> View attachment 4970597
> View attachment 4970599


Omg, what a big tease!!! You know how do turn heads!!!! In These pics is shown off pretty much everything that a high heel female feet, well toned legs and Nylon Lover/admirer love to look at! Absolutely stunning sexy, but still classy!


----------



## seraphin92

Beautiful outfit, Stilly!
the mini skirt looks great on you


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> From last weekend, in the freezing cold, Black Patent Hot Chicks with a red plaid mini and nylons. The fingerless mittens didn't help much for warmth but the $3 stay-up nylons were fine and actually stayed up...
> View attachment 4970589
> View attachment 4970590
> View attachment 4970591
> View attachment 4970592
> View attachment 4970593
> View attachment 4970594
> View attachment 4970595
> View attachment 4970596
> View attachment 4970597
> View attachment 4970599



You look stunning Stilly.


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Stunning



Thanks *Neil t*!!!



Christina2 said:


> See what I mean by Hot Chick inspiration. Oh Stilly ! You look so sweet/sophisticated/sexy in these shots. Your legs and feet are simply MADE for stay-ups and Hot Chicks. My only difference would be using a garter belt. I like the little snaps when I walk.



Oh thanks *Christina*!!!



MsYvonne said:


> Ice, heels, mini and nylons Queen



Thanks so much *MsYvonne*!!!



chowlover2 said:


> I love the nylons with your heels, a nice change for winter weather.



Thanks *chowlover*!!! My legs appreciate the nylons in the colder weather.



aporl said:


> I wore pants, formal ones as I am working at a law firm. But Nude Iriza perfectly fitted! I may have to look for a pair of Black Crosspiga/Uptown/Iriza for my next CL pair fitting into my work outfit, should be fun!



I'll give it a try. Thanks *aporl*!



aporl said:


> Please keep warm stilly, so that we could enjoy more of your stunning nylon postings!



Oh thanks *aporl*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> Omg, what a big tease!!! You know how do turn heads!!!! In These pics is shown off pretty much everything that a high heel female feet, well toned legs and Nylon Lover/admirer love to look at! Absolutely stunning sexy, but still classy!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!



seraphin92 said:


> Beautiful outfit, Stilly!
> the mini skirt looks great on you



Thanks *seraphin*!!!



Porsha said:


> You look stunning Stilly.



Thanks *Porsha*!!!


----------



## stilly

zinnes said:


> Hi Stilly long time admirer.  I have Pigalle 120 pre-update and one of the heels is starting to bend like you've shown in the photo. Just curious in the photo is that the 'natural' bend or were you putting pressure on them to illustrate point?  And are they still wearable out and about?  Anyway thanks for sharing your experience.



Here are my bent heel Piggies *zinnes*.
They are a little more difficult to wear with the bent heels and certainly a little more unstable but I like the look and the challenge...


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, Black Suede So Kate 120 Booties with jeans...


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Great ankle booties outfit. I have a question to Stilly and other ladies just curious when you pair ankle booties  with leggings / jeans that are quite long do you like to tuck the pants into the booties or let the booties go over the pants.


----------



## stilly

And from this morning, I couldn't resist wearing my SK's for a quick run to the grocery store. The Snow Kates return!


----------



## stilly

Qqitzcrystal said:


> Great ankle booties outfit. I have a question to Stilly and other ladies just curious when you pair ankle booties  with leggings / jeans that are quite long do you like to tuck the pants into the booties or let the booties go over the pants.



Thanks *Qqitzcrystal*!!! I usually cuff my jeans and wear them above the booties but sometimes I tuck them into the boots like in these pics. Most of my jeans are not long enough to fit over the booties without riding up. I am thinking about getting some longer jeans to go over booties though. Any of these looks are great though...I like a little variety...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Black Suede So Kate 120 Booties with jeans...
> View attachment 4975627
> View attachment 4975628
> View attachment 4975629
> View attachment 4975631
> View attachment 4975632
> View attachment 4975633
> View attachment 4975634
> View attachment 4975636
> View attachment 4975637
> View attachment 4975638



You look so good in jeans

Do you wear your boots barefoot?


----------



## MBB Fan

stilly said:


> And from this morning, I couldn't resist wearing my SK's for a quick run to the grocery store. The Snow Kates return!



Beautiful. But looks very cold.


----------



## KatPerry

Be careful walking in the snow!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> And from this morning, I couldn't resist wearing my SK's for a quick run to the grocery store. The Snow Kates return!
> View attachment 4975704
> View attachment 4975705
> View attachment 4975706
> View attachment 4975707
> View attachment 4975708
> View attachment 4975709
> View attachment 4975710
> View attachment 4975711
> View attachment 4975712
> View attachment 4975713


The Snow Kates look so amazing !! The contrast between black patent and white snow is so beautiful !! I'm thinking Snow Chicks would also look amazing ? What do you think dear.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Black Suede So Kate 120 Booties with jeans...
> View attachment 4975627
> View attachment 4975628
> View attachment 4975629
> View attachment 4975631
> View attachment 4975632
> View attachment 4975633
> View attachment 4975634
> View attachment 4975636
> View attachment 4975637
> View attachment 4975638


Casual but sexy!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> And from this morning, I couldn't resist wearing my SK's for a quick run to the grocery store. The Snow Kates return!
> View attachment 4975704
> View attachment 4975705
> View attachment 4975706
> View attachment 4975707
> View attachment 4975708
> View attachment 4975709
> View attachment 4975710
> View attachment 4975711
> View attachment 4975712
> View attachment 4975713


OMG you're feet Looks so good in the snow kates!


----------



## aporl

You’re my legend stilly...I’d never be able to walk in the snow with 120mm heels, and with even bare legs!
Guess you must be thrilled while dancing in the snow.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> And from this morning, I couldn't resist wearing my SK's for a quick run to the grocery store. The Snow Kates return!
> View attachment 4975704
> View attachment 4975705
> View attachment 4975706
> View attachment 4975707
> View attachment 4975708
> View attachment 4975709
> View attachment 4975710
> View attachment 4975711
> View attachment 4975712
> View attachment 4975713



Love that you are barelegged in the snow


----------



## seraphin92

Bravo   The contrast of black patent So kate, bare legs and snow make you look very sexy. I would have liked to see the eyes of the customers of the store !
We can't wait to see Snow Hot Chick , Snow Pigalle , Snow Iriza , Snow Crosspiga ...


----------



## KatPerry

The only way I’m wearing heels when it’s snowing is if my DH is carrying me!


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> You look so good in jeans
> 
> Do you wear your boots barefoot?



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!
Yes I usually wear boots barefoot mainly to show just a little bit of leg when I roll up my jeans.



MBB Fan said:


> Beautiful. But looks very cold.



Thanks *MBB*!!! It actually wasn't that cold. The pics of me in the Hot Chicks last week was a much, much colder day.



KatPerry said:


> Be careful walking in the snow!



I'm always careful *Kat*...thanks!



Christina2 said:


> The Snow Kates look so amazing !! The contrast between black patent and white snow is so beautiful !! I'm thinking Snow Chicks would also look amazing ? What do you think dear.



Thanks *Christina*!!! Yes I love the contrast of the Black CL's and the fresh, white snow.
I'll have to wait for the next storm to try the Hot Chicks.
I think I may have done that in a previous year...but I can try it again...



Mitterman77 said:


> OMG you're feet Looks so good in the snow kates!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!! A bit cold but fun!



aporl said:


> You’re my legend stilly...I’d never be able to walk in the snow with 120mm heels, and with even bare legs!
> Guess you must be thrilled while dancing in the snow.



Thanks *aporl*! It was fresh, light snow. If it gets deeper I'm out...



jeans&heels said:


> Love that you are barelegged in the snow



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! It was fun and something different.



seraphin92 said:


> Bravo   The contrast of black patent So kate, bare legs and snow make you look very sexy. I would have liked to see the eyes of the customers of the store !
> We can't wait to see Snow Hot Chick , Snow Pigalle , Snow Iriza , Snow Crosspiga ...



Thanks *seraphin*!!!
There weren't many people at the grocery store very early in the morning but I did get some looks.
I only do snow pics when snow first starts before it gets too deep.
I will try again when a different style...provided it snows...



KatPerry said:


> The only way I’m wearing heels when it’s snowing is if my DH is carrying me!



Oh *Kat*...I thought it was fun and a challenge!


----------



## stilly

Before the snow, my too small Black Kid Rivierina 120 Spikes. I bought these used hoping they would fit better and still haven't found a pair in my size. I don't mind the heel overhang and have no problem walking in them. I love this style but it runs small in size.


----------



## heelsmodels

Even being a smaller size, they look amazing on your feet.
You must feel your feet freezing with these slingback heels.  It is a necessary suffering to maintain style, elegance and sensuality, even during winter.


----------



## zinnes

stilly said:


> Here are my bent heel Piggies *zinnes*.
> They are a little more difficult to wear with the bent heels and certainly a little more unstable but I like the look and the challenge...
> View attachment 4973686
> View attachment 4973687
> View attachment 4973688
> View attachment 4973689
> View attachment 4973690
> View attachment 4973691
> View attachment 4973692
> View attachment 4973693
> View attachment 4973694
> View attachment 4973695


Thank you Stilly--sorry for my late reply just now noticed.  Well it's reassuring to know even CL 'Pro's' like you have experienced the bent heels on Pigalles.  Your photos show exactly what one of my heels is doing.!  You say you like the look and the challenge I think that's great.  I imagine though with heels that are bent you limit walking on only 'flat' surfaces(?). Walking up a hill or incline I think would put even more pressure on them to bend.  Anyway thanks for sharing!


----------



## Christina2

You say that they are too small. I think they look just right dear. I love the way the heels are tucked under your heel. I think it looks a little tacky when the shoe sole sticks out behind the heel of the foot. Do you know what I mean ?

I purposely buy all my heels a size too small to prevent heel gap and just a general sloppy looking style. It is always better to have heels too small then too large and I just don't want to take the chance of them stretching and becoming dowdy looking.


----------



## zinnes

stilly said:


> And from this morning, I couldn't resist wearing my SK's for a quick run to the grocery store. The Snow Kates return!
> View attachment 4975704
> View attachment 4975705
> View attachment 4975706
> View attachment 4975707
> View attachment 4975708
> View attachment 4975709
> View attachment 4975710
> View attachment 4975711
> View attachment 4975712
> View attachment 4975713


I have to join the others--these 'Sno Kate' photos are just over the top Stilly! Wow. Beautiful. Flawless legs!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Before the snow, my too small Black Kid Rivierina 120 Spikes. I bought these used hoping they would fit better and still haven't found a pair in my size. I don't mind the heel overhang and have no problem walking in them. I love this style but it runs small in size.
> View attachment 4977896
> View attachment 4977897
> View attachment 4977898
> View attachment 4977899
> View attachment 4977900
> View attachment 4977901
> View attachment 4977902
> View attachment 4977903
> View attachment 4977904
> View attachment 4977905


I don't know if it is the smaler size, but the toecleavage is massive and so sexy!!!!


----------



## luiza

Christina2 said:


> You say that they are too small. I think they look just right dear. I love the way the heels are tucked under your heel. I think it looks a little tacky when the shoe sole sticks out behind the heel of the foot. Do you know what I mean ?
> 
> I purposely buy all my heels a size too small to prevent heel gap and just a general sloppy looking style. It is always better to have heels too small then too large and I just don't want to take the chance of them stretching and becoming dowdy looking.


Wearing one size too small heels didn't make you corns and toe problems? 
I also have many pairs too small and they kill my toes.


----------



## luiza

stilly said:


> Before the snow, my too small Black Kid Rivierina 120 Spikes. I bought these used hoping they would fit better and still haven't found a pair in my size. I don't mind the heel overhang and have no problem walking in them. I love this style but it runs small in size.
> View attachment 4977896
> View attachment 4977897
> View attachment 4977898
> View attachment 4977899
> View attachment 4977900
> View attachment 4977901
> View attachment 4977902
> View attachment 4977903
> View attachment 4977904
> View attachment 4977905


Very nice and Very sexy


----------



## Christina2

luiza said:


> Wearing one size too small heels didn't make you corns and toe problems?
> I also have many pairs too small and they kill my toes.


I have a few tricks to numb my toes so I hardly feel any pain by lunchtime. Yes I do have a few corns and callouses from my "too tight" pointy toes but I think that is a small price to pay for such beauty. Do you agree dear ?


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Before the snow, my too small Black Kid Rivierina 120 Spikes. I bought these used hoping they would fit better and still haven't found a pair in my size. I don't mind the heel overhang and have no problem walking in them. I love this style but it runs small in size.
> View attachment 4977896
> View attachment 4977897
> View attachment 4977898
> View attachment 4977899
> View attachment 4977900
> View attachment 4977901
> View attachment 4977902
> View attachment 4977903
> View attachment 4977904
> View attachment 4977905


Lovely!! So in love with this style.


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Even being a smaller size, they look amazing on your feet.
> You must feel your feet freezing with these slingback heels.  It is a necessary suffering to maintain style, elegance and sensuality, even during winter.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! Surprisingly, my feet generally don't feel that cold compared to my hands. I've also gotten used to wearing heels barefooted in the colder months over the years. I still enjoy wearing heels even in the cold. I find it to be a nice challenge.



zinnes said:


> Thank you Stilly--sorry for my late reply just now noticed.  Well it's reassuring to know even CL 'Pro's' like you have experienced the bent heels on Pigalles.  Your photos show exactly what one of my heels is doing.!  You say you like the look and the challenge I think that's great.  I imagine though with heels that are bent you limit walking on only 'flat' surfaces(?). Walking up a hill or incline I think would put even more pressure on them to bend.  Anyway thanks for sharing!



I still walk up and down hills in the bent heel Pigalles as well as up and down stairs. I wear then just like any other pair of CL's I own. I've been wearing Pigalles for so many years I think I've gotten used to it... 



Christina2 said:


> You say that they are too small. I think they look just right dear. I love the way the heels are tucked under your heel. I think it looks a little tacky when the shoe sole sticks out behind the heel of the foot. Do you know what I mean ?
> 
> I purposely buy all my heels a size too small to prevent heel gap and just a general sloppy looking style. It is always better to have heels too small then too large and I just don't want to take the chance of them stretching and becoming dowdy looking.



Yes you're like me *Christina* and prefer too small over too big. Some people just hate the heel overhang though. I don't mind it...



Mitterman77 said:


> I don't know if it is the smaler size, but the toecleavage is massive and so sexy!!!!



I'm with you and do love the toe cleavage on this style *Mitterman*...



luiza said:


> Very nice and Very sexy



Thanks *luiza*!!!



aporl said:


> Lovely!! So in love with this style.



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday today, per *aporl's* suggestion, an all black outfit with nude CL's, in this case my Nude Patent Iriza 120's...


----------



## aporl

Stilly you look so stunning with leather pants, guess you would have got lots compliments from colleagues
Iriza is just beautiful, really love the cut


----------



## Mitterman77

aporl said:


> Stilly you look so stunning with leather pants, guess you would have got lots compliments from colleagues
> Iriza is just beautiful, really love the cut


You know i love this style!!!!


----------



## KatPerry

Simple and so chic!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Stilly you look so stunning with leather pants, guess you would have got lots compliments from colleagues
> Iriza is just beautiful, really love the cut



Thanks *aporl*!!! 



Mitterman77 said:


> You know i love this style!!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I thought you might like this look...



KatPerry said:


> Simple and so chic!



Thanks *Kat*!!!


----------



## stilly

Snow Chicks!!! My Hot Chicks didn't seem to mind the very wet, heavy snow pouring down...


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> Snow Chicks!!! My Hot Chicks didn't seem to mind the very wet, heavy snow pouring down...
> View attachment 4983104
> View attachment 4983105
> View attachment 4983106
> View attachment 4983109
> View attachment 4983110
> View attachment 4983111
> View attachment 4983112
> View attachment 4983113
> View attachment 4983115
> View attachment 4983116


Stunning look in the snow, aren't you cold.


----------



## aporl

Wow stilly...I guess I'd never stand a chance walking in such freezing weather with minis, bare legs and HC for any longer than 10 seconds. You are so amazing. 
Please don't mind picking up with nylons if we still have a chance to see you in the snow (what a beautiful sequence, please keep it snow!!), as you would get a bit of warmth but also look equally stunning


----------



## seraphin92

Stunning look ! I love it  (mini, bare legs, Hot Chick and snow)
Weren't you too cold?


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Snow Chicks!!! My Hot Chicks didn't seem to mind the very wet, heavy snow pouring down...
> View attachment 4983104
> View attachment 4983105
> View attachment 4983106
> View attachment 4983109
> View attachment 4983110
> View attachment 4983111
> View attachment 4983112
> View attachment 4983113
> View attachment 4983115
> View attachment 4983116


It doesn't get hotter than this... i'm melting... like the snow under your feet!


----------



## Christina2

Stilly - you have absolutely undone yourself with these photos. I mean they have everything. Deliciously dangerously short skirt, gorgeously long legs (I think you must be doing something to tone them up) sky high 130mm heels, marvelous toe cleavage. WOW... thank you so much for answering our requests for Snow Chicks.


----------



## muleman

Hi stilly just love your pics you put up and the snow ones are absolutly amazing , can i ask do you ever wear any open toe sandals/shoes in light snow ? or would you that would just look amazing .


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Stunning look in the snow, aren't you cold.



Thanks *Neil t*!!! It was a bit chilly...



aporl said:


> Wow stilly...I guess I'd never stand a chance walking in such freezing weather with minis, bare legs and HC for any longer than 10 seconds. You are so amazing.
> Please don't mind picking up with nylons if we still have a chance to see you in the snow (what a beautiful sequence, please keep it snow!!), as you would get a bit of warmth but also look equally stunning



Thanks *aporl*!!! I can try nylons for the next snow day...hopefully light, fluffy snow!



seraphin92 said:


> Stunning look ! I love it  (mini, bare legs, Hot Chick and snow)
> Weren't you too cold?



Thanks *seraphin*!!! It was a little cold...but bearable to take these pics...



Mitterman77 said:


> It doesn't get hotter than this... i'm melting... like the snow under your feet!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



Christina2 said:


> Stilly - you have absolutely undone yourself with these photos. I mean they have everything. Deliciously dangerously short skirt, gorgeously long legs (I think you must be doing something to tone them up) sky high 130mm heels, marvelous toe cleavage. WOW... thank you so much for answering our requests for Snow Chicks.



Thanks so much *Christina*!!! I thought it would be an interesting look...



muleman said:


> Hi stilly just love your pics you put up and the snow ones are absolutly amazing , can i ask do you ever wear any open toe sandals/shoes in light snow ? or would you that would just look amazing .



Thanks *muleman*!!!
I was thinking about maybe my peep toe Hot Wave 130's for the next snow...


----------



## stilly

Leopard Pony Fur So Kates, a warm bulky sweater and a leather mini to face the chilly day...


----------



## KatPerry

The snow sure melted away fast!


----------



## heelsmodels

Simply fanatstic. Amazing outfit and I really enjoyed your brown skirt. Which material is the the skirt made? It seems to be leather, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> Snow Chicks!!! My Hot Chicks didn't seem to mind the very wet, heavy snow pouring down...
> View attachment 4983104
> View attachment 4983105
> View attachment 4983106
> View attachment 4983109
> View attachment 4983110
> View attachment 4983111
> View attachment 4983112
> View attachment 4983113
> View attachment 4983115
> View attachment 4983116



Words fail me Stilly.  Stunning.  I am loving the minis you have been wearing recently.  You have the legs for them too.


----------



## aporl

I could feel the chills from the screen even it's not snowing, but again stilly you just nailed it with minis!!
Wish everyone could come back to the office soon...guess your colleagues miss you badly


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> Snow Chicks!!! My Hot Chicks didn't seem to mind the very wet, heavy snow pouring down...
> View attachment 4983104
> View attachment 4983105
> View attachment 4983106
> View attachment 4983109
> View attachment 4983110
> View attachment 4983111
> View attachment 4983112
> View attachment 4983113
> View attachment 4983115
> View attachment 4983116



I know I have already commented on this photo set but I keep coming back to them Stilly.  They are my favourite of all your amazing 750+ pages of beautiful outfits.  And the shortest of minis (is this your shortest?) with your long long bare legs in the cold snow makes it look an even more creative set of artistic pictures.  Did you go out somewhere in the cold with this incredible look?


----------



## stilly

KatPerry said:


> The snow sure melted away fast!



Ah this was before the snow *Kat* but it was actually a colder day...



heelsmodels said:


> Simply fanatstic. Amazing outfit and I really enjoyed your brown skirt. Which material is the the skirt made? It seems to be leather, but I'm not sure.



Thanks *heelsmodels*! Yes its a leather mini skirt... 



Porsha said:


> Words fail me Stilly.  Stunning.  I am loving the minis you have been wearing recently.  You have the legs for them too.



Thanks *Porsha*!!! This was an older mini I dug out of the closet...



aporl said:


> I could feel the chills from the screen even it's not snowing, but again stilly you just nailed it with minis!!
> Wish everyone could come back to the office soon...guess your colleagues miss you badly



Thanks *aporl*!!! I still do go into the office occasionally but not on that day...



Porsha said:


> I know I have already commented on this photo set but I keep coming back to them Stilly.  They are my favourite of all your amazing 750+ pages of beautiful outfits.  And the shortest of minis (is this your shortest?) with your long long bare legs in the cold snow makes it look an even more creative set of artistic pictures.  Did you go out somewhere in the cold with this incredible look?



Thanks *Porsha*! No it was a horrible day outside...very cold with wet snow pelting down. I got soaked just taking these pics and my hands were freezing. This is an older mini I found lonely in the closet.


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday yesterday, Black Kid So Kate 120 Booties with black leather leggings...


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

Perfect outfits stilly. Nice boots


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Snow Chicks!!! My Hot Chicks didn't seem to mind the very wet, heavy snow pouring down...
> View attachment 4983104
> View attachment 4983105
> View attachment 4983106
> View attachment 4983109
> View attachment 4983110
> View attachment 4983111
> View attachment 4983112
> View attachment 4983113
> View attachment 4983115
> View attachment 4983116


These Snow Chick photos look absolutely fantastic ! I love the contrast between the white snow and the shiny black patent leather. One other thing I was thinking about - the cold weather must make your toes go numb a little sooner? I would imagine that makes the pointy toe pumps a bit more "comfortable" sooner. Every time I have worn high pointies in the snow they have seemed a bit more comfy.


----------



## aporl

Won't go wrong with leather pants!!
BTW I saw one of the clients wearing all black, pants with Gianvito Rossi PVC pumps. Maybe she was wearing pants it was even harder for me to take my eyes off her stunning pumps - probably that's why I'm so in love with leggings+heels.
I'm imagining how beautiful it could be if you wear Debouts with leggings


----------



## stilly

ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> Perfect outfits stilly. Nice boots



Thanks *ngoisaocodon*!!!



Christina2 said:


> These Snow Chick photos look absolutely fantastic ! I love the contrast between the white snow and the shiny black patent leather. One other thing I was thinking about - the cold weather must make your toes go numb a little sooner? I would imagine that makes the pointy toe pumps a bit more "comfortable" sooner. Every time I have worn high pointies in the snow they have seemed a bit more comfy.



Thanks so much *Christina*!!! To be honest, my toes were fine, no numbness, but my fingers were freezing cold. My fingers seem to be much more sensitive to the cold than my feet and legs.



aporl said:


> Won't go wrong with leather pants!!
> BTW I saw one of the clients wearing all black, pants with Gianvito Rossi PVC pumps. Maybe she was wearing pants it was even harder for me to take my eyes off her stunning pumps - probably that's why I'm so in love with leggings+heels.
> I'm imagining how beautiful it could be if you wear Debouts with leggings



Thank *aporl*!!! I'll have to try the Debouts with leggings...I don't think I've tried that combination yet.


----------



## stilly

From the weekend, my Valentine's Day outfit. A white, puff-sleeve dress, black suede jacket and my rubber soled, all weather Hot Chicks.  I found this to be the perfect outfit for picking a up take-out food and getting a few items at the grocery store. I take any chance I can to dress up these days...though I forgot to incorporate some red into the outfit...oh well...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday yesterday, Black Kid So Kate 120 Booties with black leather leggings...
> View attachment 4989079
> View attachment 4989080
> View attachment 4989081
> View attachment 4989082
> View attachment 4989083
> View attachment 4989084
> View attachment 4989085
> View attachment 4989086
> View attachment 4989087
> View attachment 4989088



You look fantastic and full of style. I really enjoy the combination of leggings and high heels boots, all in black. This is a casual outfit, but an amazing outfit.


----------



## seraphin92

Very pretty outfit! I love the combination of white dress, black patent HC and snow.
What temperature was it?


----------



## KatPerry

Perfection!


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> From the weekend, my Valentine's Day outfit. A white, puff-sleeve dress, black suede jacket and my rubber soled, all weather Hot Chicks.  I found this to be the perfect outfit for picking a up take-out food and getting a few items at the grocery store. I take any chance I can to dress up these days...though I forgot to incorporate some red into the outfit...oh well...


The red is under your lovely HC's!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Thank *aporl*!!! I'll have to try the Debouts with leggings...I don't think I've tried that combination yet.


I think leggings with Debouts is a wonderful idea - Unbouts too !


----------



## chowlover2

stilly said:


> From the weekend, my Valentine's Day outfit. A white, puff-sleeve dress, black suede jacket and my rubber soled, all weather Hot Chicks.  I found this to be the perfect outfit for picking a up take-out food and getting a few items at the grocery store. I take any chance I can to dress up these days...though I forgot to incorporate some red into the outfit...oh well...
> View attachment 4991888
> View attachment 4991889
> View attachment 4991890
> View attachment 4991891
> View attachment 4991898
> View attachment 4991899
> View attachment 4991900
> View attachment 4991901
> View attachment 4991903
> View attachment 4991905


You don't need red to look red hot Stilly!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From the weekend, my Valentine's Day outfit. A white, puff-sleeve dress, black suede jacket and my rubber soled, all weather Hot Chicks.  I found this to be the perfect outfit for picking a up take-out food and getting a few items at the grocery store. I take any chance I can to dress up these days...though I forgot to incorporate some red into the outfit...oh well...
> View attachment 4991888
> View attachment 4991889
> View attachment 4991890
> View attachment 4991891
> View attachment 4991898
> View attachment 4991899
> View attachment 4991900
> View attachment 4991901
> View attachment 4991903
> View attachment 4991905


Thats an absolutely cute Valentine Outfit!!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look fantastic and full of style. I really enjoy the combination of leggings and high heels boots, all in black. This is a casual outfit, but an amazing outfit.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!



seraphin92 said:


> Very pretty outfit! I love the combination of white dress, black patent HC and snow.
> What temperature was it?



Thanks *seraphin*!!! It was just above freezing when I took these pics melting some of the snow.



KatPerry said:


> Perfection!



Thanks *Kat*!!!



MsYvonne said:


> The red is under your lovely HC's!



Oh so cleaver and true *MsYvonne*!!!



chowlover2 said:


> You don't need red to look red hot Stilly!



Aw thanks *chowlover*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> Thats an absolutely cute Valentine Outfit!!!!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

Red boots on a cold, windy day...


----------



## chowlover2

Gorgeous!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Red boots on a cold, windy day...
> View attachment 4995216
> View attachment 4995217
> View attachment 4995218
> View attachment 4995219
> View attachment 4995221
> View attachment 4995222
> View attachment 4995223
> View attachment 4995225
> View attachment 4995226
> View attachment 4995227


Stilly, I can see why the snow melted around the sidewalk! Those are some seriously HOT boots!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Red boots on a cold, windy day...
> View attachment 4995216
> View attachment 4995217
> View attachment 4995218
> View attachment 4995219
> View attachment 4995221
> View attachment 4995222
> View attachment 4995223
> View attachment 4995225
> View attachment 4995226
> View attachment 4995227


That's real hot!!!!!!


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!



DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, I can see why the snow melted around the sidewalk! Those are some seriously HOT boots!



Thanks so much *Debbi*!!! 



aporl said:


> That's real hot!!!!!!



Thanks *aporl*!!! Hot boots for a cold day!


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday yesterday, I wore my Nude Crosspiga 120's for a check-up at the doctor's office. In the doctor's waiting room, I couldn't help but notice other patients mostly in sweatpants with sneakers or boots and then there was me with a blazer, jeans and these CL's. Well it did snow the last 2 days...


----------



## muleman

stunning in those nudes i would of loved to of been in that waiting room i would not of been able to keep my eyes of your feet .x


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday yesterday, I wore my Nude Crosspiga 120's for a check-up at the doctor's office. In the doctor's waiting room, I couldn't help but notice other patients mostly in sweatpants with sneakers or boots and then there was me with a blazer, jeans and these CL's. Well it did snow the last 2 days...
> View attachment 4996871
> View attachment 4996872
> View attachment 4996874
> View attachment 4996875
> View attachment 4996876
> View attachment 4996877
> View attachment 4996878
> View attachment 4996879
> View attachment 4996881
> View attachment 4996882


So chic stilly, there’s no way could they keep their eyes away from your killer Crosspiga
Your posting really inspired me of looking for a pair of Crosspiga and/or Rivierina for my daily and casual outfit as well...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday yesterday, I wore my Nude Crosspiga 120's for a check-up at the doctor's office. In the doctor's waiting room, I couldn't help but notice other patients mostly in sweatpants with sneakers or boots and then there was me with a blazer, jeans and these CL's. Well it did snow the last 2 days...
> View attachment 4996871
> View attachment 4996872
> View attachment 4996874
> View attachment 4996875
> View attachment 4996876
> View attachment 4996877
> View attachment 4996878
> View attachment 4996879
> View attachment 4996881
> View attachment 4996882



Such a beauiful outfit
Can't get enough of you in jeans & CL's


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Stilly do you know if Louboutin ever made Hot chicks 130mm in nude colour. I have never seen this before until now.  saw a pair on Vestiaire but unfortunately its been sold


----------



## stilly

muleman said:


> stunning in those nudes i would of loved to of been in that waiting room i would not of been able to keep my eyes of your feet .x



Thanks *muleman*!!!



aporl said:


> So chic stilly, there’s no way could they keep their eyes away from your killer Crosspiga
> Your posting really inspired me of looking for a pair of Crosspiga and/or Rivierina for my daily and casual outfit as well...



Thanks *aporl*!!! These are getting harder to find now but they're a gorgeous style. You'll love them!



jeans&heels said:


> Such a beauiful outfit
> Can't get enough of you in jeans & CL's



Thanks so much *jeans&heels*!!!



Qqitzcrystal said:


> Stilly do you know if Louboutin ever made Hot chicks 130mm in nude colour. I have never seen this before until now.  saw a pair on Vestiaire but unfortunately its been sold



I've never actually seen Nude Hot Chicks for sale on the CL Website nor the boutiques *Qqitzcrystal*. 
I have seen pictures of Hot Chicks 130's in Red and Nude Patent but I've never actually seen them for sale and I watch all the consignment sites regularly including Vestiaire and have yet to see them.
They may have been available only in Europe or someone could have had a custom pair made.
They would be amazing in Nude...


----------



## stilly

Just for fun and by request, Hot Waves out trying to melt the snow...
News Flash...they aren't very good snow shoes nor are they good at melting snow...


----------



## KatPerry

I would be terrified to do that in my heels!


----------



## MsYvonne

KatPerry said:


> I would be terrified to do that in my heels!


And dear Stilly's toes, those must be so cold.


----------



## muleman

stilly said:


> Just for fun and by request, Hot Waves out trying to melt the snow...
> News Flash...they aren't very good snow shoes nor are they good at melting snow...
> View attachment 4998951
> View attachment 4998952
> View attachment 4998953
> View attachment 4998954
> View attachment 4998955
> View attachment 4998956
> View attachment 4998957
> View attachment 4998958
> View attachment 4998965
> View attachment 4998966


Absolutly stunning  xx


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Just for fun and by request, Hot Waves out trying to melt the snow...
> News Flash...they aren't very good snow shoes nor are they good at melting snow...
> View attachment 4998951
> View attachment 4998952
> View attachment 4998953
> View attachment 4998954
> View attachment 4998955
> View attachment 4998956
> View attachment 4998957
> View attachment 4998958
> View attachment 4998965
> View attachment 4998966


But they do their job: Looking at your sexy feet wearing these fetishy, sexy, open toes, with cleavage and a lovely arch and the 13 cm heel .... i'm melting away!!!!


----------



## stilly

KatPerry said:


> I would be terrified to do that in my heels!



I was very careful Kat...



MsYvonne said:


> And dear Stilly's toes, those must be so cold.



To be honest *MsYvonne*, my toes were fine and they didn't even get wet. I wasn't out for long...



muleman said:


> Absolutly stunning  xx



Thanks *muleman*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> But they do their job: Looking at your sexy feet wearing these fetishy, sexy, open toes, with cleavage and a lovely arch and the 13 cm heel .... i'm melting away!!!!



Oh thanks so much *Mitterman*!!! It was a fun distraction to get through the winter.


----------



## stilly

Some warmer weather today, so I wore my Black Python Unbout 120's with a Black & Blue Tweed Jacket and a pleated mini...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Just for fun and by request, Hot Waves out trying to melt the snow...
> News Flash...they aren't very good snow shoes nor are they good at melting snow...
> View attachment 4998951
> View attachment 4998952
> View attachment 4998953
> View attachment 4998954
> View attachment 4998955
> View attachment 4998956
> View attachment 4998957
> View attachment 4998958
> View attachment 4998965
> View attachment 4998966


Spectacular. What a tough challenge and even painful to walk Hot Waves in the snow.
Would love to see your next 'snow outfit'!!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Some warmer weather today, so I wore my Black Python Unbout 120's with a Black & Blue Tweed Jacket and a pleated mini...
> View attachment 5001081
> View attachment 5001082
> View attachment 5001083
> View attachment 5001084
> View attachment 5001085
> View attachment 5001087
> View attachment 5001088
> View attachment 5001089
> View attachment 5001090
> View attachment 5001092


You look so stunning under the sun!


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> Just for fun and by request, Hot Waves out trying to melt the snow...
> News Flash...they aren't very good snow shoes nor are they good at melting snow...
> View attachment 4998951
> View attachment 4998952
> View attachment 4998953
> View attachment 4998954
> View attachment 4998955
> View attachment 4998956
> View attachment 4998957
> View attachment 4998958
> View attachment 4998965
> View attachment 4998966


You have got to be the queen of heels. And the red toenails just sets it all off against the snow.


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> Some warmer weather today, so I wore my Black Python Unbout 120's with a Black & Blue Tweed Jacket and a pleated mini...
> View attachment 5001081
> View attachment 5001082
> View attachment 5001083
> View attachment 5001084
> View attachment 5001085
> View attachment 5001087
> View attachment 5001088
> View attachment 5001089
> View attachment 5001090
> View attachment 5001092


Not only your feet, shoes, dress. But with the sun on you legs, you look stunning.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Some warmer weather today, so I wore my Black Python Unbout 120's with a Black & Blue Tweed Jacket and a pleated mini...
> View attachment 5001081
> View attachment 5001082
> View attachment 5001083
> View attachment 5001084
> View attachment 5001085
> View attachment 5001087
> View attachment 5001088
> View attachment 5001089
> View attachment 5001090
> View attachment 5001092


Made my day again!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Spectacular. What a tough challenge and even painful to walk Hot Waves in the snow.
> Would love to see your next 'snow outfit'!!



Thanks *aporl*!!! I'm hoping this is the end of the snow pics. Its been warmer and raining lately...



aporl said:


> You look so stunning under the sun!



Thanks *aporl*!!! I'm glad to see the sun melting the snow..



Neil t said:


> You have got to be the queen of heels. And the red toenails just sets it all off against the snow.



Thanks *Neil*!!! I do like the color contrasts...



Neil t said:


> Not only your feet, shoes, dress. But with the sun on you legs, you look stunning.



Thanks *Neil*!!! Finally a little sun...



Mitterman77 said:


> Made my day again!!!



Oh thanks *Mitterman*!!! I'm glad I could brighten up your day!


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Piggies for running errands on Casual Friday this week...


----------



## MsYvonne

Finally back to the topic


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Black Patent Piggies for running errands on Casual Friday this week...
> View attachment 5005300
> View attachment 5005301
> View attachment 5005302
> View attachment 5005303
> View attachment 5005304
> View attachment 5005305
> View attachment 5005306
> View attachment 5005307
> View attachment 5005308
> View attachment 5005313
> View attachment 5005311


Piggies and skinnies are such a sexy combination!
Love the cleavage!!!!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Finally back to the topic



I hope Piggies were the topic *MsYvonne*...always a beloved classic...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Piggies and skinnies are such a sexy combination!
> Love the cleavage!!!!



Thank so much *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

Some warmer weather this week, so my Black Patent Iriza 120's got a day out for work...


----------



## stilly

Over the Knee Boots for a cold morning...


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> Some warmer weather this week, so my Black Patent Iriza 120's got a day out for work...
> View attachment 5009229
> View attachment 5009230
> View attachment 5009231
> View attachment 5009232
> View attachment 5009234
> View attachment 5009235
> View attachment 5009236
> View attachment 5009246
> View attachment 5009241
> View attachment 5009242


The legs stunning


----------



## Mitterman77

OMG, what a classy sexy 


stilly said:


> Some warmer weather this week, so my Black Patent Iriza 120's got a day out for work...
> View attachment 5009229
> View attachment 5009230
> View attachment 5009231
> View attachment 5009232
> View attachment 5009234
> View attachment 5009235
> View attachment 5009236
> View attachment 5009246
> View attachment 5009241
> View attachment 5009242


----------



## Mitterman77

OMG, what a classy gorgeous outfit for work! Your a dream for any coworker..!


----------



## Cyntia

Hello Silly. i admire you and your collection of high heels.
I have been wearing high-heeled shoes regularly for almost 25 years, I started as a model on the catwalks nationally and occasionally also internationally at the age of 16, the motto was, practice, practice, practice, so I wore the heels practically around the clock. The fashion changed over the years, but I always stayed true to the pointy stilettos with thin heels and tight toe boxes, I never made friends with a plump block heel or chunky platform heels, only in the gym I wear high heel wedge sneakers, otherwise from breakfast until late in the evening sandals, pumps or boots, but always with heels between 10 and 13cm. In the meantime I am so practiced that I wear 12cm SoKate to work during the day, whereby as a manager in a large shopping center I cover many kilometers every day, and in the evening I wear 13cm high Hot Chicks or 13cm Dimarni.
My toes are now completely crooked, the price of the elegant footwear, but since I almost never go barefoot, this doesn't really bother me. However, I have recently had problems with a very painful hallux valgus in my left big toe, sometimes the pain is so great that I have had to take breaks several times during the day in the last few weeks, I already have a pair of low heels with 8cm but I will avoid wearing them as long as possible. My doctor said that Botox would not only be used on the face but also here, I think I'll try this soon.
After you regularly wear very high heels and have probably done so for many years - my question: do you have no problems with pain in the big toe, do you do something about it, do you have experience with botox in the toe joint?


----------



## heelsmodels

You look amazing, very classic but always full of sensuality, elegance and style. Those black Armurabotta are gorgeous.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Some warmer weather this week, so my Black Patent Iriza 120's got a day out for work...
> View attachment 5009229
> View attachment 5009230
> View attachment 5009231
> View attachment 5009232
> View attachment 5009234
> View attachment 5009235
> View attachment 5009236
> View attachment 5009246
> View attachment 5009241
> View attachment 5009242


Back to my all time fav! Love to see more combinations of outfits with Iriza


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Some warmer weather this week, so my Black Patent Iriza 120's got a day out for work...
> View attachment 5009229
> View attachment 5009230
> View attachment 5009231
> View attachment 5009232
> View attachment 5009234
> View attachment 5009235
> View attachment 5009236
> View attachment 5009246
> View attachment 5009241
> View attachment 5009242


Black patent Irizas have become my all time fav! So pretty!


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> The legs stunning



Thanks *Neil*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> OMG, what a classy gorgeous outfit for work! Your a dream for any coworker..!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!



Cyntia said:


> Hello Silly. i admire you and your collection of high heels.
> I have been wearing high-heeled shoes regularly for almost 25 years, I started as a model on the catwalks nationally and occasionally also internationally at the age of 16, the motto was, practice, practice, practice, so I wore the heels practically around the clock. The fashion changed over the years, but I always stayed true to the pointy stilettos with thin heels and tight toe boxes, I never made friends with a plump block heel or chunky platform heels, only in the gym I wear high heel wedge sneakers, otherwise from breakfast until late in the evening sandals, pumps or boots, but always with heels between 10 and 13cm. In the meantime I am so practiced that I wear 12cm SoKate to work during the day, whereby as a manager in a large shopping center I cover many kilometers every day, and in the evening I wear 13cm high Hot Chicks or 13cm Dimarni.
> My toes are now completely crooked, the price of the elegant footwear, but since I almost never go barefoot, this doesn't really bother me. However, I have recently had problems with a very painful hallux valgus in my left big toe, sometimes the pain is so great that I have had to take breaks several times during the day in the last few weeks, I already have a pair of low heels with 8cm but I will avoid wearing them as long as possible. My doctor said that Botox would not only be used on the face but also here, I think I'll try this soon.
> After you regularly wear very high heels and have probably done so for many years - my question: do you have no problems with pain in the big toe, do you do something about it, do you have experience with botox in the toe joint?



Thanks so much *Cyntia*!!!
It's great to hear from a fellow heel lover! I fear there are only a few of us left at this point. I've been wearing heels since my teen years as well.
No my big toes are fine for the most part but two of my left toes have bad calluses/corns from wearing pumps so often.
Like you, I generally don't go barefoot that much but you will see me in some high heel sandals in the summer despite the flaws in my feet. No I haven't tried any botox.



heelsmodels said:


> You look amazing, very classic but always full of sensuality, elegance and style. Those black Armurabotta are gorgeous.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!



aporl said:


> Back to my all time fav! Love to see more combinations of outfits with Iriza



Thanks *aporl*!!! Yes some warmer weather for the Irizas to get out...



DebbiNC said:


> Black patent Irizas have become my all time fav! So pretty!



Thanks *Debbi*!!!


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday today, Pony Fur Jaguar So Kate 120's...


----------



## jeans&heels

S


stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Pony Fur Jaguar So Kate 120's...
> View attachment 5011953
> View attachment 5011954
> View attachment 5011955
> View attachment 5011956
> View attachment 5011957
> View attachment 5011959
> View attachment 5011960
> View attachment 5011961
> View attachment 5011962
> View attachment 5011964



So beautiful


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Pony Fur Jaguar So Kate 120's...
> View attachment 5011953
> View attachment 5011954
> View attachment 5011955
> View attachment 5011956
> View attachment 5011957
> View attachment 5011959
> View attachment 5011960
> View attachment 5011961
> View attachment 5011962
> View attachment 5011964


Classy!
Wondering if any chance to see leather pants soon?


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> S
> 
> 
> So beautiful



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Classy!
> Wondering if any chance to see leather pants soon?



Thanks *aprol*!!!
Yes I'll wear the leather pants again...hopefully soon.


----------



## stilly

From the weekend, Black Patent Hot Chicks with a new suede skirt...


----------



## iamluthien

I love them!
How to you keep your soles red and beautiful?


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> From the weekend, Black Patent Hot Chicks with a new suede skirt...
> View attachment 5015549
> View attachment 5015550
> View attachment 5015551
> View attachment 5015552
> View attachment 5015553
> View attachment 5015554
> View attachment 5015556
> View attachment 5015558
> View attachment 5015559
> View attachment 5015561


I can't get over how stunning your legs look in heels. Don't get me wrong, you always look stunning. And the red soles always look new, never worn.


----------



## heelsmodels

Hot Chicks are always irresistible. The most beautiful high heels from Louboutin.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From the weekend, Black Patent Hot Chicks with a new suede skirt...
> View attachment 5015549
> View attachment 5015550
> View attachment 5015551
> View attachment 5015552
> View attachment 5015553
> View attachment 5015554
> View attachment 5015556
> View attachment 5015558
> View attachment 5015559
> View attachment 5015561


Hot chicks+yoursexyfeet+yourawesomelegs+ashortskirt= Stilly MADE MY DAY!


----------



## KatPerry

SMOKIN!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From the weekend, Black Patent Hot Chicks with a new suede skirt...
> View attachment 5015549
> View attachment 5015550
> View attachment 5015551
> View attachment 5015552
> View attachment 5015553
> View attachment 5015554
> View attachment 5015556
> View attachment 5015558
> View attachment 5015559
> View attachment 5015561


Good to see you wearing Hot Chicks more and more. They really do get easier with more practice and wear don't they dear ?


----------



## stilly

iamluthien said:


> I love them!
> How to you keep your soles red and beautiful?



Thanks *iamluthien*!!! These CL's actually have the red rubber soles I had my cobbler put on but now the heel tips need a refresh.



Neil t said:


> I can't get over how stunning your legs look in heels. Don't get me wrong, you always look stunning. And the red soles always look new, never worn.



Oh thanks so much *Neil*!!! These Hot Chicks have the red rubber soles so they always look red...



heelsmodels said:


> Hot Chicks are always irresistible. The most beautiful high heels from Louboutin.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> Hot chicks+yoursexyfeet+yourawesomelegs+ashortskirt= Stilly MADE MY DAY!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!! I'm glad I could brighten your day... 



KatPerry said:


> SMOKIN!



Thanks *Kat*!!!



Christina2 said:


> Good to see you wearing Hot Chicks more and more. They really do get easier with more practice and wear don't they dear ?



Thanks *Christina*!!! I'll be wearing them more as the weather gets nicer. They certainly do take some practice but they get easier to wear every time out.


----------



## stilly

From a cold morning yesterday, Leopard Pony Fur Tournoi 120 Boots....


----------



## KatPerry

I love how you wore boots because it's cold, but still matched it with a short skirt!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Pony Fur Jaguar So Kate 120's...
> View attachment 5011953
> View attachment 5011954
> View attachment 5011955
> View attachment 5011956
> View attachment 5011957
> View attachment 5011959
> View attachment 5011960
> View attachment 5011961
> View attachment 5011962
> View attachment 5011964





	

		
			
		

		
	
Stilly - Just got this pair of So Kates for one of my girlfriends. She's telling me they seem to think they are harder to walk in than her black patent pair. To me it looks like the heels are a bit too high. What do you and the other girls think ? They look OK to me.


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> From a cold morning yesterday, Leopard Pony Fur Tournoi 120 Boots....
> View attachment 5018143
> View attachment 5018144
> View attachment 5018145
> View attachment 5018146
> View attachment 5018147
> View attachment 5018148
> View attachment 5018149
> View attachment 5018151
> View attachment 5018152
> View attachment 5018154


Blown away by these leopard print boots, you sexy cat.


----------



## chowlover2

Those leopard print boots are fabulous!


----------



## KatPerry

Christina, 

The angle of the heel looks too far back from a normal pair.


----------



## stilly

KatPerry said:


> I love how you wore boots because it's cold, but still matched it with a short skirt!



Aw thanks *Kat*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> View attachment 5018430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stilly - Just got this pair of So Kates for one of my girlfriends. She's telling me they seem to think they are harder to walk in than her black patent pair. To me it looks like the heels are a bit too high. What do you and the other girls think ? They look OK to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018430



Is this a little creative editing *Christina*?
It looks like maybe a Size 34 shoe with a size 41 heel...


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Blown away by these leopard print boots, you sexy cat.



Thanks *Neil*!!!


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Those leopard print boots are fabulous!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday yesterday, Liege Cork So Kates with jeans...


----------



## Mitterman77

So simple, but so classy and beautiful!!!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Is this a little creative editing *Christina*?
> It looks like maybe a Size 34 shoe with a size 41 heel...


No dear - that's the way they came out of the box. Maybe you're right - they got the size of the shoe and the size of the heel mixed up when they made them ?


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Thanks *Christina*!!! I'll be wearing them more as the weather gets nicer. They certainly do take some practice but they get easier to wear every time out.


It's like we have known since we began wearing heels dear. The longer you wear them the easier it gets. The whole answer is practice practice practice. That's why I have put all my 120's in storage. Can't bear to get rid of them but I would hate to have to go down now that I have truly mastered (for the most part anyway -lol) the 130mm heel. I so hope Louboutin brings out 140mm heels one day. Wouldn't that be delightful to just try a 140mm hun ?


----------



## KatPerry

Christina2 said:


> No dear - that's the way they came out of the box. Maybe you're right - they got the size of the shoe and the size of the heel mixed up when they made them ?



I never thought of that. That's a plausible reason?


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday yesterday, Liege Cork So Kates with jeans...
> View attachment 5021433
> View attachment 5021434
> View attachment 5021435
> View attachment 5021436
> View attachment 5021437
> View attachment 5021438
> View attachment 5021439
> View attachment 5021440
> View attachment 5021441
> View attachment 5021442



Beautiful classy spring outfit


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> So simple, but so classy and beautiful!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



Christina2 said:


> It's like we have known since we began wearing heels dear. The longer you wear them the easier it gets. The whole answer is practice practice practice. That's why I have put all my 120's in storage. Can't bear to get rid of them but I would hate to have to go down now that I have truly mastered (for the most part anyway -lol) the 130mm heel. I so hope Louboutin brings out 140mm heels one day. Wouldn't that be delightful to just try a 140mm hun ?



A 140mm heel would be interesting *Christina *but at this point I just wish they would make the 130mm styles again...



jeans&heels said:


> Beautiful classy spring outfit



Thanks* jeans&heels*!!!



Christina2 said:


> No dear - that's the way they came out of the box. Maybe you're right - they got the size of the shoe and the size of the heel mixed up when they made them ?



Are they a very small shoe size? The heel looks so high that they would be uncomfortable...


----------



## stilly

From the weekend, Gray Kid Impera 120's...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> From the weekend, Gray Kid Impera 120's...


And a VERY sexy skirt (sexy whole)!


----------



## chowlover2

They are so pretty, demure and sexy at the same time!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From the weekend, Gray Kid Impera 120's...
> View attachment 5023707
> View attachment 5023708
> View attachment 5023709
> View attachment 5023710
> View attachment 5023711
> View attachment 5023712
> View attachment 5023713
> View attachment 5023714
> View attachment 5023715
> View attachment 5023716


So lovely! Great cobination of colours!


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> From the weekend, Gray Kid Impera 120's...
> View attachment 5023707
> View attachment 5023708
> View attachment 5023709
> View attachment 5023710
> View attachment 5023711
> View attachment 5023712
> View attachment 5023713
> View attachment 5023714
> View attachment 5023715
> View attachment 5023716


Your legs are so sexy.


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

Beautiful skirt, stilly


----------



## seraphin92

Super outfit with a beautiful combination of gray that sublimates your bare legs.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From the weekend, Gray Kid Impera 120's...
> View attachment 5023707
> View attachment 5023708
> View attachment 5023709
> View attachment 5023710
> View attachment 5023711
> View attachment 5023712
> View attachment 5023713
> View attachment 5023714
> View attachment 5023715
> View attachment 5023716


That’s more than sexy!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> And a VERY sexy skirt (sexy whole)!



Thanks so much *MsYvonne*!!!



chowlover2 said:


> They are so pretty, demure and sexy at the same time!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> So lovely! Great cobination of colours!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



Neil t said:


> Your legs are so sexy.



Thanks *Neil*!!!



ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> Beautiful skirt, stilly



Thanks *ngoisaocodon*!!!



seraphin92 said:


> Super outfit with a beautiful combination of gray that sublimates your bare legs.



Thanks *seraphin*!!! I do love gray...



aporl said:


> That’s more than sexy!



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Python So Kate 120 Booties with a new black puff sleeve sweater dress...


----------



## heelsmodels

Simply fascinating. You look very sensual and gorgeous. Your classic style always surprise me with new combinations full of style and elegance.


----------



## aporl

You look so stunning stilly, there was a second in my mind hoping that winter could last a little bit longer so that you could showcas more of your winter outfits


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Simply fascinating. You look very sensual and gorgeous. Your classic style always surprise me with new combinations full of style and elegance.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> You look so stunning stilly, there was a second in my mind hoping that winter could last a little bit longer so that you could showcas more of your winter outfits



Ah thanks *aporl*!!! I will miss my boots when spring finally arrives...


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday yesterday, Taupe Booties with jeans...


----------



## heelsmodels

That casual, but elegant outfit is gorgeous. The jeans and booties looks perfect and stunning.


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

Very lucky to look this boots in prings. Thanks stilly


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday yesterday, Taupe Booties with jeans...
> View attachment 5029992
> View attachment 5029994
> View attachment 5029995
> View attachment 5029996
> View attachment 5029998
> View attachment 5030000
> View attachment 5030001
> View attachment 5030005
> View attachment 5030007
> View attachment 5030008



So beautiful. Every day should be casual Friday


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> That casual, but elegant outfit is gorgeous. The jeans and booties looks perfect and stunning.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> Very lucky to look this boots in prings. Thanks stilly



Thanks *ngoisaocodon*!!!


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> So beautiful. Every day should be casual Friday



Thanks so much *jeans&heels*!!! If it were casual everyday, my dresses and skirts would be lonely...


----------



## stilly

From an outdoor dinner Saturday night, Black Patent Hot Chicks with a mini and argyle cardi...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday yesterday, Taupe Booties with jeans...
> View attachment 5029992
> View attachment 5029994
> View attachment 5029995
> View attachment 5029996
> View attachment 5029998
> View attachment 5030000
> View attachment 5030001
> View attachment 5030005
> View attachment 5030007
> View attachment 5030008


I love this pair!! The #1 angle is so sexy, and close-up looks are beautiful
Would love to see your casual outfit with Iriza/Debout as well


----------



## Christina2

Absolutely delightful photos Stilly. I think you really should make Hot Chicks your everyday heels. You wear them so well. Do you get a lot of comments/compliments when you wear them? That's one of the best things about I love about wearing Hot Chicks - I never know where the next comment is coming from.


----------



## seraphin92

Gorgeous outfit Stilly ! It wasn't too cold for an outdoor dinner ?


----------



## KatPerry

Lucky dinner companions!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From an outdoor dinner Saturday night, Black Patent Hot Chicks with a mini and argyle cardi...
> View attachment 5032240
> View attachment 5032241
> View attachment 5032242
> View attachment 5032243
> View attachment 5032244
> View attachment 5032245
> View attachment 5032240
> View attachment 5032241
> View attachment 5032242
> View attachment 5032243
> View attachment 5032244
> View attachment 5032245
> View attachment 5032250
> View attachment 5032251
> View attachment 5032252
> View attachment 5032253


Love this outfit!!! Classy and soooo sexy! You look awesome!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From an outdoor dinner Saturday night, Black Patent Hot Chicks with a mini and argyle cardi...
> View attachment 5032240
> View attachment 5032241
> View attachment 5032242
> View attachment 5032243
> View attachment 5032244
> View attachment 5032245
> View attachment 5032240
> View attachment 5032241
> View attachment 5032242
> View attachment 5032243
> View attachment 5032244
> View attachment 5032245
> View attachment 5032250
> View attachment 5032251
> View attachment 5032252
> View attachment 5032253


You are no doubt an HC queen stilly...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> I love this pair!! The #1 angle is so sexy, and close-up looks are beautiful
> Would love to see your casual outfit with Iriza/Debout as well



Thanks *aporl*!!! I'll be back to wearing the Debouts soon now that the warmer weather is coming.



Christina2 said:


> Absolutely delightful photos Stilly. I think you really should make Hot Chicks your everyday heels. You wear them so well. Do you get a lot of comments/compliments when you wear them? That's one of the best things about I love about wearing Hot Chicks - I never know where the next comment is coming from.



Thanks *Christina*!!! I did get a compliment or two that night.



seraphin92 said:


> Gorgeous outfit Stilly ! It wasn't too cold for an outdoor dinner ?



Thanks *seraphin*!!! It was nicer over the weekend and this sweater was enough to keep me warm for an early dinner.



KatPerry said:


> Lucky dinner companions!



Thanks so much *Kat*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> Love this outfit!!! Classy and soooo sexy! You look awesome!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



aporl said:


> You are no doubt an HC queen stilly...



Aww *thanks* aporl!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore my Carbon (Charcoal) Suede So Kates to work yesterday...


----------



## chowlover2

Gorgeous!


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> I wore my Carbon (Charcoal) Suede So Kates to work yesterday...
> View attachment 5034148
> View attachment 5034149
> View attachment 5034150
> View attachment 5034152
> View attachment 5034153
> View attachment 5034155
> View attachment 5034156
> View attachment 5034157
> View attachment 5034158
> View attachment 5034159


Stunning, love the Kate's in suede any colour


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> I wore my Carbon (Charcoal) Suede So Kates to work yesterday...
> View attachment 5034148
> View attachment 5034149
> View attachment 5034150
> View attachment 5034152
> View attachment 5034153
> View attachment 5034155
> View attachment 5034156
> View attachment 5034157
> View attachment 5034158
> View attachment 5034159


Simply perfect, such a great view!


----------



## heelsmodels

You look gorgeous, full of style as always.


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks *chowlover!*!!  



Neil t said:


> Stunning, love the Kate's in suede any colour



Thanks *Neil*!!! I do love these SK's in charcoal suede...



Mitterman77 said:


> Simply perfect, such a great view!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> You look gorgeous, full of style as always.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, black leather leggings and a blazer with my Black Patent Hot Chicks...


----------



## Paddy0174

What a great style! Fantastic look!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, black leather leggings and a blazer with my Black Patent Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 5037382
> View attachment 5037383
> View attachment 5037384
> View attachment 5037385
> View attachment 5037386
> View attachment 5037387
> View attachment 5037388
> View attachment 5037389
> View attachment 5037390



Very pretty


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, black leather leggings and a blazer with my Black Patent Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 5037382
> View attachment 5037383
> View attachment 5037384
> View attachment 5037385
> View attachment 5037386
> View attachment 5037387
> View attachment 5037388
> View attachment 5037389
> View attachment 5037390


Absolutely stunning as always


----------



## Neil t

Neil t said:


> Absolutely stunning as always


I would love to see a picture of your shoe closet, I guess all your Louboutons and boots are all lined up. Beautiful to see.


----------



## KatPerry

Hot Chicks make even the most casual outfit look great!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, black leather leggings and a blazer with my Black Patent Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 5037382
> View attachment 5037383
> View attachment 5037384
> View attachment 5037385
> View attachment 5037386
> View attachment 5037387
> View attachment 5037388
> View attachment 5037389
> View attachment 5037390


Made my day!!! HC with leggings look so good on you!


----------



## heelsmodels

You look impressively beautiful and the combination of your shaped leather leggings and Hot Chicks is stunning.


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> Black Suede Pigalli 120 Boots with a gray sweater dress on a cold day...
> View attachment 4939257
> View attachment 4939258
> View attachment 4939259
> View attachment 4939260
> View attachment 4939261
> View attachment 4939262
> View attachment 4939263
> View attachment 4939264
> View attachment 4939265
> View attachment 4939266


You look absolutely stunning in that grey dress with the black suede boots. I love suede far the best so far. Stunning


----------



## stilly

Paddy0174 said:


> What a great style! Fantastic look!



Thanks *Paddy*!!!



jeans&heels said:


> Very pretty



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



Neil t said:


> I would love to see a picture of your shoe closet, I guess all your Louboutons and boots are all lined up. Beautiful to see.



Thanks *Neil*!!! I have so many pairs of CL's at this point they're in numerous closets so its impossible to get a good group photo. Most of my CL's I store in their hallmark brown boxes so its just a sea of brown...



KatPerry said:


> Hot Chicks make even the most casual outfit look great!



Thanks *Kat*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> Made my day!!! HC with leggings look so good on you!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!! I'm glad I brightened your day... 



heelsmodels said:


> You look impressively beautiful and the combination of your shaped leather leggings and Hot Chicks is stunning.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! 



Neil t said:


> You look absolutely stunning in that grey dress with the black suede boots. I love suede far the best so far. Stunning



Thanks *Neil*!!! I actually got another pair of black suede boots this year that I haven't had a chance to wear yet.


----------



## stilly

Rainy, cold weather lately has made wearing my CL's a challenge but here are my trusty Black Patent Pigalle 120's dodging the raindrops yesterday...


----------



## Neil t

Hi stilly, I thought you would have one of these large walk in closets, or room. Dedicated, to your Louboutons. All set up in colour and styles, so you can look at, and select with ease. And with all your boots lined up in lengths and styles to suit.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Rainy, cold weather lately has made wearing my CL's a challenge but here are my trusty Black Patent Pigalle 120's dodging the raindrops yesterday...
> View attachment 5042075
> View attachment 5042076
> View attachment 5042078
> View attachment 5042079
> View attachment 5042080
> View attachment 5042081
> View attachment 5042082
> View attachment 5042083
> View attachment 5042084
> View attachment 5042085



Another great outfit.

But will you wear som Easter-jeans?


----------



## annamoon

Stylish as ever Stilly, Pigalles look a tad tight and baby toes could pop out at any time.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Rainy, cold weather lately has made wearing my CL's a challenge but here are my trusty Black Patent Pigalle 120's dodging the raindrops yesterday...
> View attachment 5042075
> View attachment 5042076
> View attachment 5042078
> View attachment 5042079
> View attachment 5042080
> View attachment 5042081
> View attachment 5042082
> View attachment 5042083
> View attachment 5042084
> View attachment 5042085


Love the piggies on you!!!!


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Hi stilly, I thought you would have one of these large walk in closets, or room. Dedicated, to your Louboutons. All set up in colour and styles, so you can look at, and select with ease. And with all your boots lined up in lengths and styles to suit.



I do have a walk in closet but its outgrown my CL collection. I now use closets all over the house as well as a spare bedroom that has mostly shoes in it. I'm not quite as organized as you suggest. I don't even keep like colors together...



jeans&heels said:


> Another great outfit.
> 
> But will you wear som Easter-jeans?



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! Isn't Easter meant for spring dresses?



annamoon said:


> Stylish as ever Stilly, Pigalles look a tad tight and baby toes could pop out at any time.



Thanks *annamoon*!!! These Pigalles are actually too big and well stretched out from many wearings. 
My pinkie toes always are looking to escape from Pigalles which is why I wear So Kates more which don't seem to have this problem.



Mitterman77 said:


> Love the piggies on you!!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> I do have a walk in closet but its outgrown my CL collection. I now use closets all over the house as well as a spare bedroom that has mostly shoes in it. I'm not quite as organized as you suggest. I don't even keep like colors together...


So how do you know where each design is. Or does it take some time finding them.


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> So how do you know where each design is. Or does it take some time finding them.



I know in general where I've stored each style and color but occasionally I stumble on a pair I've forgotten about which is always a nice surprise...  I have way too many shoes...


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, a navy blazer, jeans and White So Kates...


----------



## stilly

From last night, a quickly thrown together outfit for an outdoor dinner.
Black Leather Jacket, Gray Mini and Black Calf Crosspiga 120's...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! Isn't Easter meant for spring dresses?



If you ask me, every day is jeans day


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, a navy blazer, jeans and White So Kates...
> View attachment 5045030
> View attachment 5045031
> View attachment 5045033
> View attachment 5045034
> View attachment 5045036
> View attachment 5045037
> View attachment 5045038
> View attachment 5045039
> View attachment 5045040
> View attachment 5045041



So gorgeous
The white heels are so perfect with blue jeans


----------



## seraphin92

I really like crosspiga. They go very well with the skirt and the jacket.
Could you have pictures taken from the back? Thank you


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Rainy, cold weather lately has made wearing my CL's a challenge but here are my trusty Black Patent Pigalle 120's dodging the raindrops yesterday...
> View attachment 5042075
> View attachment 5042076
> View attachment 5042078
> View attachment 5042079
> View attachment 5042080
> View attachment 5042081
> View attachment 5042082
> View attachment 5042083
> View attachment 5042084
> View attachment 5042085



You look absolutelly stunning. All in black, classical style but full of elegance.




stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, a navy blazer, jeans and White So Kates...
> View attachment 5045030
> View attachment 5045031
> View attachment 5045033
> View attachment 5045034
> View attachment 5045036
> View attachment 5045037
> View attachment 5045038
> View attachment 5045039
> View attachment 5045040
> View attachment 5045041



Beautiful outfit. Tight blue jeans and white classic So Kate match so well. You have a casual and sportive look, full of elegance and sensuality.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, a navy blazer, jeans and White So Kates...
> View attachment 5045030
> View attachment 5045031
> View attachment 5045033
> View attachment 5045034
> View attachment 5045036
> View attachment 5045037
> View attachment 5045038
> View attachment 5045039
> View attachment 5045040
> View attachment 5045041


this isn't a Jean... this is a piece of art on you! They fit and look amazing on you with the so kates! So OMG!!!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, a navy blazer, jeans and White So Kates...
> View attachment 5045030
> View attachment 5045031
> View attachment 5045033
> View attachment 5045034
> View attachment 5045036
> View attachment 5045037
> View attachment 5045038
> View attachment 5045039
> View attachment 5045040
> View attachment 5045041


Lovely!!! Haven’t seen White SK for a while, and just perfectly matched with jeans
I can’t help but imagining how sexy it would be to mix up casual outfit with open/strappy heels e.g. Crosspiga, Iriza and Debouts. What do you think?


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> So gorgeous
> The white heels are so perfect with blue jeans



Thanks so much *jeans&heels*!!!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> I really like crosspiga. They go very well with the skirt and the jacket.
> Could you have pictures taken from the back? Thank you



Thanks *seraphin*!!
Here are a few back shots of the Crosspigas...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look absolutelly stunning. All in black, classical style but full of elegance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful outfit. Tight blue jeans and white classic So Kate match so well. You have a casual and sportive look, full of elegance and sensuality.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> this isn't a Jean... this is a piece of art on you! They fit and look amazing on you with the so kates! So OMG!!!



Oh thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Lovely!!! Haven’t seen White SK for a while, and just perfectly matched with jeans
> I can’t help but imagining how sexy it would be to mix up casual outfit with open/strappy heels e.g. Crosspiga, Iriza and Debouts. What do you think?



Thanks *aporl*!!! Yes I haven't worn the White SK's in a while but with spring here you'll be seeing a lot more of them for sure. I've worn all those styles with jeans before but I'll do more outfits soon...


----------



## stilly

From Easter Sunday, a new floral dress and my Patent Hortensia So Kates....


----------



## chowlover2

Love the Crosspigas on you!


----------



## heelsmodels

You are wonderful and gorgeous. I really enjoyed that outfit.


----------



## chowlover2

Periwinkle perfection Stilly!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Easter Sunday, a new floral dress and my Patent Hortensia So Kates....
> View attachment 5047195
> View attachment 5047196
> View attachment 5047197
> View attachment 5047198
> View attachment 5047199
> View attachment 5047200
> View attachment 5047201
> View attachment 5047202
> View attachment 5047203
> View attachment 5047204


Love the last pic most! You're defenitely the high heels queen!


----------



## aporl

Love this colour, especially under the sun!


stilly said:


> Thanks *aporl*!!! Yes I haven't worn the White SK's in a while but with spring here you'll be seeing a lot more of them for sure. I've worn all those styles with jeans before but I'll do more outfits soon...


Can’t wait to see your creations!


----------



## MiaElisaS

Beautiful! Love the colour of the So Kates and your pretty floral dress 



stilly said:


> From Easter Sunday, a new floral dress and my Patent Hortensia So Kates....
> View attachment 5047195
> View attachment 5047196
> View attachment 5047197
> View attachment 5047198
> View attachment 5047199
> View attachment 5047200
> View attachment 5047201
> View attachment 5047202
> View attachment 5047203
> View attachment 5047204


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> Thanks *seraphin*!!
> Here are a few back shots of the Crosspigas...
> View attachment 5047187
> View attachment 5047188


Thank you very much Stilly


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Love the Crosspigas on you!



Thanks *chowlover*!!! 



Mitterman77 said:


> Love the last pic most! You're defenitely the high heels queen!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



aporl said:


> Love this colour, especially under the sun!
> 
> Can’t wait to see your creations!



Thanks *aporl*!!! Its nice to wear heels in the spring sun again...



chowlover2 said:


> Periwinkle perfection Stilly!



Thanks *chowlover*!!! I do love this color for something different...



MiaElisaS said:


> Beautiful! Love the colour of the So Kates and your pretty floral dress



Thanks *MiaElisaS*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday yesterday, jeans with my Black & White Leopard Iriza 120's...


----------



## annamoon

Love the Iriza’s, they look amazing on you.


----------



## KatPerry

Very casual chic!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday yesterday, jeans with my Black & White Leopard Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 5051317
> View attachment 5051318
> View attachment 5051320
> View attachment 5051321
> View attachment 5051322
> View attachment 5051323
> View attachment 5051324
> View attachment 5051326
> View attachment 5051327
> View attachment 5051328



So beautiful
The perfect outfit


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> Love the Iriza’s, they look amazing on you.



Thanks *annamoon*!!!



KatPerry said:


> Very casual chic!



Thanks *Kat*!!!



jeans&heels said:


> So beautiful
> The perfect outfit



Thanks so much *jeans&heels*!!!


----------



## stilly

From the weekend, a puff sleeve sweater and plaid skirt with my Black Patent Hot Chicks out to a chilly outdoor dinner...


----------



## Mitterman77

I'm pretty sure that everyone in the restaurant had a nice dinner looking at you!


----------



## heelsmodels

You look gorgeous and very sensual. When you wear those high heels (Hot Chicks), you always create an impact in people around you. 130mm heels aren't for every common woman, just for the true special ladies.


----------



## seraphin92

Sensual and gorgeous outfit for a dinner party. 
Hope it wasn't too chilly to be outside


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> From the weekend, a puff sleeve sweater and plaid skirt with my Black Patent Hot Chicks out to a chilly outdoor dinner...
> View attachment 5053398
> View attachment 5053399
> View attachment 5053400
> View attachment 5053401
> View attachment 5053402
> View attachment 5053403
> View attachment 5053404
> View attachment 5053405
> View attachment 5053406
> View attachment 5053407



Stilly, you wear a mini and heels like no one else.  You always look so classy and absolutely stunning. And the shorter the mini the more amazing the look.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From the weekend, a puff sleeve sweater and plaid skirt with my Black Patent Hot Chicks out to a chilly outdoor dinner...
> View attachment 5053398
> View attachment 5053399
> View attachment 5053400
> View attachment 5053401
> View attachment 5053402
> View attachment 5053403
> View attachment 5053404
> View attachment 5053405
> View attachment 5053406
> View attachment 5053407



If you don't wear jeans, this is the perfect outfit for a chilly outdoor dinner  Did your legs get goosebumps from the cold airP


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday yesterday, jeans with my Black & White Leopard Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 5051317
> View attachment 5051318
> View attachment 5051320
> View attachment 5051321
> View attachment 5051322
> View attachment 5051323
> View attachment 5051324
> View attachment 5051326
> View attachment 5051327
> View attachment 5051328


So lovely! I really believe Irizas are perfectly designed for leggings!!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From the weekend, a puff sleeve sweater and plaid skirt with my Black Patent Hot Chicks out to a chilly outdoor dinner...
> View attachment 5053398
> View attachment 5053399
> View attachment 5053400
> View attachment 5053401
> View attachment 5053402
> View attachment 5053403
> View attachment 5053404
> View attachment 5053405
> View attachment 5053406
> View attachment 5053407


What a killer!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> I'm pretty sure that everyone in the restaurant had a nice dinner looking at you!



Thanks *Mitterman*!! We were outside but I did get some glances...



heelsmodels said:


> You look gorgeous and very sensual. When you wear those high heels (Hot Chicks), you always create an impact in people around you. 130mm heels aren't for every common woman, just for the true special ladies.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!



seraphin92 said:


> Sensual and gorgeous outfit for a dinner party.
> Hope it wasn't too chilly to be outside



Thanks *seraphin*!!! It wasn't too cold but I'm glad I wore this little sweater...



Porsha said:


> Stilly, you wear a mini and heels like no one else.  You always look so classy and absolutely stunning. And the shorter the mini the more amazing the look.



Thanks *Porsha*!!! I do still love my minis...



jeans&heels said:


> If you don't wear jeans, this is the perfect outfit for a chilly outdoor dinner  Did your legs get goosebumps from the cold airP



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! No my legs were fine. Thankfully its a bit warmer out now...



aporl said:


> What a killer!!



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

How about a new pair of CL's?
From yesterday, my new Glacier Python So Kates. These are natural python with just a touch of silver metallic. 
I bought these pre-owned but they were new and unworn...


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday today, Nude Patent Iriza 120's with jeans...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From the weekend, a puff sleeve sweater and plaid skirt with my Black Patent Hot Chicks out to a chilly outdoor dinner...
> View attachment 5053398
> View attachment 5053399
> View attachment 5053400
> View attachment 5053401
> View attachment 5053402
> View attachment 5053403
> View attachment 5053404
> View attachment 5053405
> View attachment 5053406
> View attachment 5053407


Gorgeous - as usual. You really know how to wear 130s dear. I was wondering, did you ever try the peppercorn method that we talked about a while back. I can tell you they were really my best friend when I went back to work full time. That means standing at the sales counter full time of course. I find they take a little getting used to but after the first hour or so they really make standing on 130mm points so much easier...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Nude Patent Iriza 120's with jeans...
> View attachment 5057738
> View attachment 5057739
> View attachment 5057740
> View attachment 5057741
> View attachment 5057742
> View attachment 5057743
> View attachment 5057744
> View attachment 5057745
> View attachment 5057746
> View attachment 5057747



Absolutely stunning


----------



## KatPerry

You own Casual Friday!


----------



## stellaking

Hi Stilly
It’s been a long time since you wore the Ayers python So kate.
Any pic?


----------



## Miss T.

Gorgeous pics! So glad you are still posting in this thread, Stilly!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Nude Patent Iriza 120's with jeans...
> View attachment 5057738
> View attachment 5057739
> View attachment 5057740
> View attachment 5057741
> View attachment 5057742
> View attachment 5057743
> View attachment 5057744
> View attachment 5057745
> View attachment 5057746
> View attachment 5057747


So lovely


----------



## albatros

Christina2 said:


> Gorgeous - as usual. You really know how to wear 130s dear. I was wondering, did you ever try the peppercorn method that we talked about a while back. I can tell you they were really my best friend when I went back to work full time. That means standing at the sales counter full time of course. I find they take a little getting used to but after the first hour or so they really make standing on 130mm points so much easier...


Hi, what is the peppercorn method? I have never heard of it .


----------



## Christina2

albatros said:


> Hi, what is the peppercorn method? I have never heard of it .


The peppercorn method is really simple and works great to help ease the pain of wearing tight pointy toe pumps with 130mm heels (my everyday heels these days). It was taught to me by one of my girlfriends that works with me here at the shop. She always wears very pointy very tight pumps everyday. Of course we all notice each other during our 8 hour workday. I used to see her doing the usual lift one leg, lift the other leg to ease the pain when she first got to work but by 9 am she seemed to be able to keep both feet on the floor for the rest of the day. At first I didn't think anything of it but, finally I just had to ask her how she did it. The answer is really obvious, now that I know it. The trick is to make the toes numb as soon as possible. My toes always go numb by the end of the day but the peppercorn method really speeds that up. All you do is tape 4 or 5 peppercorns to the inside top of the toe of your heels. Make sure each peppercorn is directly above each of your toe knuckles (I guess that's what they're called - lol) so that when you put your foot into the toe the peppercorns put pressure at just the right points to make sure your toes go numb as soon as possible. Of course if you do it right there will be a little more pain when you first put on your pointy toe heels but after about an hour your toes will go numb and presto! No more pain for the rest of the day!


----------



## jeans&heels

Great trick


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Gorgeous - as usual. You really know how to wear 130s dear. I was wondering, did you ever try the peppercorn method that we talked about a while back. I can tell you they were really my best friend when I went back to work full time. That means standing at the sales counter full time of course. I find they take a little getting used to but after the first hour or so they really make standing on 130mm points so much easier...



Thanks *Christina*! No I didn't try the peppercorn method. What was the trick again? Of course I don't stand all day in 130mm heels like you.


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Absolutely stunning



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



KatPerry said:


> You own Casual Friday!



Thanks *Kat*!!! I try...



stellaking said:


> Hi Stilly
> It’s been a long time since you wore the Ayers python So kate.
> Any pic?



I'll to dig those out *stellaking*. You're correct...I haven't worn those in a long while.



Miss T. said:


> Gorgeous pics! So glad you are still posting in this thread, Stilly!



*Thanks Miss T.*!!! Yes I'm still posting my CL's and little outfits regularly...



aporl said:


> So lovely



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> The peppercorn method is really simple and works great to help ease the pain of wearing tight pointy toe pumps with 130mm heels (my everyday heels these days). It was taught to me by one of my girlfriends that works with me here at the shop. She always wears very pointy very tight pumps everyday. Of course we all notice each other during our 8 hour workday. I used to see her doing the usual lift one leg, lift the other leg to ease the pain when she first got to work but by 9 am she seemed to be able to keep both feet on the floor for the rest of the day. At first I didn't think anything of it but, finally I just had to ask her how she did it. The answer is really obvious, now that I know it. The trick is to make the toes numb as soon as possible. My toes always go numb by the end of the day but the peppercorn method really speeds that up. All you do is tape 4 or 5 peppercorns to the inside top of the toe of your heels. Make sure each peppercorn is directly above each of your toe knuckles (I guess that's what they're called - lol) so that when you put your foot into the toe the peppercorns put pressure at just the right points to make sure your toes go numb as soon as possible. Of course if you do it right there will be a little more pain when you first put on your pointy toe heels but after about an hour your toes will go numb and presto! No more pain for the rest of the day!



Now I do remember this *Christina*. My toes usually don't go numb in the few hours I wear my 130mm heels...but again, I'm not standing all day and I usually get to slip them off a few times when I wear them and I'm sitting so my toes don't go numb.


----------



## stilly

From the weekend, my Black Patent Hot Waves got their first outing of the spring...


----------



## chowlover2

Stilly, you and your heel pics were the only saving grace of 2020!


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Stilly, you and your heel pics were the only saving grace of 2020!



Oh thanks so much *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, I wore my Black Patent Pigalles to work and then to get my vaccine...


----------



## KatPerry

Congratulations! Which vaccine did you get?


----------



## heelsmodels

You look fantastic and elegant as usual. Some pictures are simply amazing.


----------



## stilly

KatPerry said:


> Congratulations! Which vaccine did you get?



Thanks *Kat*!!! Pfizer...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look fantastic and elegant as usual. Some pictures are simply amazing.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

Nude Patent Crosspiga 120's with jeans for Casual Friday yesterday...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Nude Patent Crosspiga 120's with jeans for Casual Friday yesterday...
> View attachment 5065052
> View attachment 5065053
> View attachment 5065055
> View attachment 5065056
> View attachment 5065057
> View attachment 5065058
> View attachment 5065059
> View attachment 5065060
> View attachment 5065061
> View attachment 5065062



It's not casual Friday when you wear your jeans and heels, it's heavenly Friday  
So beautiful outfit


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From the weekend, my Black Patent Hot Waves got their first outing of the spring...
> View attachment 5060882
> View attachment 5060883
> View attachment 5060885
> View attachment 5060886
> View attachment 5060889
> View attachment 5060890
> View attachment 5060891
> View attachment 5060892
> View attachment 5060893
> View attachment 5060894


You're legs looks so stunning in this outfit! Such a big tease!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Nude Patent Crosspiga 120's with jeans for Casual Friday yesterday...
> View attachment 5065052
> View attachment 5065053
> View attachment 5065055
> View attachment 5065056
> View attachment 5065057
> View attachment 5065058
> View attachment 5065059
> View attachment 5065060
> View attachment 5065061
> View attachment 5065062


the corsspiga are made for us toecleavage lovers, so maby is a casual outift for you, but in fact is a sexy show for everyone!!!


----------



## aporl

Lovely casual outfit!!! I’m a huge fan of crosspiga!


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> It's not casual Friday when you wear your jeans and heels, it's heavenly Friday
> So beautiful outfit



Awww thanks *jeans&heels*!!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> You're legs looks so stunning in this outfit! Such a big tease!
> [/QUOTE



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> the corsspiga are made for us toecleavage lovers, so maby is a casual outift for you, but in fact is a sexy show for everyone!!!



Yes some of the older styles like these Crosspigas show lots of toe cleavage...



aporl said:


> Lovely casual outfit!!! I’m a huge fan of crosspiga!



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Saturday night, my Black Kid So Kates with a puff sleeve dress out for burgers for dinner...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> From Saturday night, my Black Kid So Kates with a puff sleeve dress out for burgers for dinner...


A combination that always goes


----------



## heelsmodels

You look fantastic, gorgeous and elegant for a Saturday night dinner. Full of style and sensuality. Black color is one of the most beautiful colors for a woman's outfit. The Black Kid So Kate is a classical and timeless high heels.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Saturday night, my Black Kid So Kates with a puff sleeve dress out for burgers for dinner...
> View attachment 5066879
> View attachment 5066880
> View attachment 5066881
> View attachment 5066882
> View attachment 5066883
> View attachment 5066884
> View attachment 5066885
> View attachment 5066886
> View attachment 5066887
> View attachment 5066888


Such a classy Lady!!!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> A combination that always goes



Thanks *MsYvonne*!!! You can't beat classic black...



heelsmodels said:


> You look fantastic, gorgeous and elegant for a Saturday night dinner. Full of style and sensuality. Black color is one of the most beautiful colors for a woman's outfit. The Black Kid So Kate is a classical and timeless high heels.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! I just worry that I wear black a bit too much...though it is a classic style.



Mitterman77 said:


> Such a classy Lady!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday yesterday, on a chilly windy day, Black Patent Debout 120's with jeans and blazer...


----------



## luiza

Very nice and sexy look, how about the confort for walking few hours?


----------



## MBB Fan

So lovely. Do you also have some pictures from the back? You know I love them for that style.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday yesterday, on a chilly windy day, Black Patent Debout 120's with jeans and blazer...
> View attachment 5071483
> View attachment 5071484
> View attachment 5071485
> View attachment 5071486
> View attachment 5071487
> View attachment 5071488
> View attachment 5071490
> View attachment 5071491
> View attachment 5071492
> View attachment 5071493


They show off your sexy feet so well!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

You look absolutelly stunning and never is too much to wear black, because... A woman in black always look perfect and you look in that way... *PERFECT*.
It can be a casual outfit, but you look simple, elegant, classical and sensual... *PERFECT*.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday yesterday, on a chilly windy day, Black Patent Debout 120's with jeans and blazer...
> View attachment 5071483
> View attachment 5071484
> View attachment 5071485
> View attachment 5071486
> View attachment 5071487
> View attachment 5071488
> View attachment 5071490
> View attachment 5071491
> View attachment 5071492
> View attachment 5071493


What a killer combo! So in love wit this look


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday yesterday, on a chilly windy day, Black Patent Debout 120's with jeans and blazer...
> View attachment 5071483
> View attachment 5071484
> View attachment 5071485
> View attachment 5071486
> View attachment 5071487
> View attachment 5071488
> View attachment 5071490
> View attachment 5071491
> View attachment 5071492
> View attachment 5071493


You know how I love your look in DeBouts dear. I would like a few more really closeups to show those beautiful toes in a classic pair of points... and all black suits you beautifully as well...


----------



## stilly

luiza said:


> Very nice and sexy look, how about the confort for walking few hours?



Thanks* luiza*! These are actually just OK for comfort but they're fine for a few hours.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday yesterday, on a chilly windy day, Black Patent Debout 120's with jeans and blazer...
> View attachment 5071483
> View attachment 5071484
> View attachment 5071485
> View attachment 5071486
> View attachment 5071487
> View attachment 5071488
> View attachment 5071490
> View attachment 5071491
> View attachment 5071492
> View attachment 5071493



Lovely outfit


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> So lovely. Do you also have some pictures from the back? You know I love them for that style.



Thanks *MBB*!!!
Here are some back shots...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> They show off your sexy feet so well!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I do love the transparent heels...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look absolutelly stunning and never is too much to wear black, because... A woman in black always look perfect and you look in that way... *PERFECT*.
> It can be a casual outfit, but you look simple, elegant, classical and sensual... *PERFECT*.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> What a killer combo! So in love wit this look



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> You know how I love your look in DeBouts dear. I would like a few more really closeups to show those beautiful toes in a classic pair of points... and all black suits you beautifully as well...



Oh thanks *Christina*!!!
Not too many of these pics showed my red toes.
Here are a few more pics with some toes though...


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Lovely outfit



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!


----------



## stilly

With the warmer weather, my peep toes make their first appearance of the spring...in this case Nude Patent Fetish Peeps...


----------



## millux

I've been away from TPF for so long now but always loved this parade of yours! So glad to see you're still going and still fabulous!


----------



## KatPerry

Very colorful and spring-like!


----------



## heelsmodels

You look fantastic, very spring, with that short and beautiful dress. The Lady Peep are perfect on your feet. 
Can you wear more times platforms? I really miss you wearing platforms.
You can wear only platforms during a week, as a challenge.


----------



## jeans&heels

heelsmodels said:


> You can wear only platforms during a week, as a challenge.



And only jeans for week


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> With the warmer weather, my peep toes make their first appearance of the spring...in this case Nude Patent Fetish Peeps...
> View attachment 5074154
> View attachment 5074156
> View attachment 5074157
> View attachment 5074159
> View attachment 5074160
> View attachment 5074161
> View attachment 5074162
> View attachment 5074163
> View attachment 5074164
> View attachment 5074165


I am simply loving the shape and height of these heels my dear. Tell me - are they any harder to walk in than the standard lady peep heel ?


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> With the warmer weather, my peep toes make their first appearance of the spring...in this case Nude Patent Fetish Peeps...
> View attachment 5074154
> View attachment 5074156
> View attachment 5074157
> View attachment 5074159
> View attachment 5074160
> View attachment 5074161
> View attachment 5074162
> View attachment 5074163
> View attachment 5074164
> View attachment 5074165


LOVE to see a few back shots to show just how sexy those heels are dear.


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> With the warmer weather, my peep toes make their first appearance of the spring...in this case Nude Patent Fetish Peeps...
> View attachment 5074154
> View attachment 5074156
> View attachment 5074157
> View attachment 5074159
> View attachment 5074160
> View attachment 5074161
> View attachment 5074162
> View attachment 5074163
> View attachment 5074164
> View attachment 5074165



You have nailed it Stilly.  Good to see platforms back too.


----------



## stilly

millux said:


> I've been away from TPF for so long now but always loved this parade of yours! So glad to see you're still going and still fabulous!



Thanks *millux*!!! Welcome back!



KatPerry said:


> Very colorful and spring-like!



Thanks* Kat*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> You look fantastic, very spring, with that short and beautiful dress. The Lady Peep are perfect on your feet.
> Can you wear more times platforms? I really miss you wearing platforms.
> You can wear only platforms during a week, as a challenge.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I'll be wearing more platforms like the Lady Peeps now that the weather is warmer. Most of my platforms are peep toes so they're more suited for the warmer weather.



jeans&heels said:


> And only jeans for week



Wow those are some good ideas...



Christina2 said:


> I am simply loving the shape and height of these heels my dear. Tell me - are they any harder to walk in than the standard lady peep heel ?



Thanks *Christina*!!! Yes I find they're a little more difficult to walk in than the Lady Peeps which have a thicker heel. I wish I could find a few other pairs of Fetish Peeps in some different colors though...


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> LOVE to see a few back shots to show just how sexy those heels are dear.



Here are some back shots of the Fetish Peeps *Christina*...


----------



## stilly

Porsha said:


> You have nailed it Stilly.  Good to see platforms back too.



Thanks so much *Porsha*!!!


----------



## stilly

My Black Hot Chicks for a chilly Casual Friday yesterday...


----------



## stilly

A few more close-ups...and for those that like that back views...


----------



## stilly

I love the White Booties for spring...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My Black Hot Chicks for a chilly Casual Friday yesterday...
> View attachment 5077994
> View attachment 5077995
> View attachment 5077996
> View attachment 5077997
> View attachment 5077998
> View attachment 5077999
> View attachment 5078000
> View attachment 5078002
> View attachment 5078003
> View attachment 5078004


You know i love love love this style!!!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> My Black Hot Chicks for a chilly Casual Friday yesterday...
> View attachment 5077994
> View attachment 5077995
> View attachment 5077996
> View attachment 5077997
> View attachment 5077998
> View attachment 5077999
> View attachment 5078000
> View attachment 5078002
> View attachment 5078003
> View attachment 5078004



Hot Chicks are the perfect casual shoes


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> I love the White Booties for spring...
> View attachment 5078019
> View attachment 5078020
> View attachment 5078021
> View attachment 5078022
> View attachment 5078023
> View attachment 5078024
> View attachment 5078025
> View attachment 5078027
> View attachment 5078028
> View attachment 5078029



Those booties are show beautiful

Do you wear them barefoot?


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> I love the White Booties for spring...
> View attachment 5078019
> View attachment 5078020
> View attachment 5078021
> View attachment 5078022
> View attachment 5078023
> View attachment 5078024
> View attachment 5078025
> View attachment 5078027
> View attachment 5078028
> View attachment 5078029


The blue dress with white polka dots, the bag and the white boots, your bare legs, make a great spring outfit


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> I love the White Booties for spring...
> View attachment 5078019
> View attachment 5078020
> View attachment 5078021
> View attachment 5078022
> View attachment 5078023
> View attachment 5078024
> View attachment 5078025
> View attachment 5078027
> View attachment 5078028
> View attachment 5078029


Stunning boots, they look so dangerous. You would want to kicked where it hurts with those pointed toes


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My Black Hot Chicks for a chilly Casual Friday yesterday...
> View attachment 5077994
> View attachment 5077995
> View attachment 5077996
> View attachment 5077997
> View attachment 5077998
> View attachment 5077999
> View attachment 5078000
> View attachment 5078002
> View attachment 5078003
> View attachment 5078004



You look absolutelly stunning and divine as always.



stilly said:


> I love the White Booties for spring...
> View attachment 5078019
> View attachment 5078020
> View attachment 5078021
> View attachment 5078022
> View attachment 5078023
> View attachment 5078024
> View attachment 5078025
> View attachment 5078027
> View attachment 5078028
> View attachment 5078029



You really look gorgeous. I enjoy your style with minidress and booties.



stilly said:


> A few more close-ups...and for those that like that back views...
> View attachment 5078005
> View attachment 5078006
> View attachment 5078007
> View attachment 5078008
> View attachment 5078009
> View attachment 5078010



Amazing close ups. The Hot Chicks are really a beautiful high heels pumps... Classic and sensual.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> You know i love love love this style!!!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!! 



jeans&heels said:


> Hot Chicks are the perfect casual shoes



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! I think we're the only ones that would consider them a casual shoe though...



jeans&heels said:


> Those booties are show beautiful
> 
> Do you wear them barefoot?



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! Yes barefoot and bare legged. I rarely wear pantyhose or socks...even with boots.



Neil t said:


> Stunning boots, they look so dangerous. You would want to kicked where it hurts with those pointed toes



Thanks *Neil*!!! Yes that could be painful but not as much as some of the spiked heels I own...



heelsmodels said:


> Amazing close ups. The Hot Chicks are really a beautiful high heels pumps... Classic and sensual.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

For all those that are tired of my black CL's, how about a splash of red in these Rouge de Mars So Kates...


----------



## Paddy0174

I for one never get tired of you. No matter the color of your shoes.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! Yes barefoot and bare legged. I rarely wear pantyhose or socks...even with boots.



Love it


----------



## heelsmodels

You always look gorgeous, wearing any outfit. High heels always make the diference. Your style is always amazing.


----------



## KatPerry

Spring is the time for color!


----------



## stilly

Paddy0174 said:


> I for one never get tired of you. No matter the color of your shoes.



Aw thanks so much *Paddy*!!!



jeans&heels said:


> Love it



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> You always look gorgeous, wearing any outfit. High heels always make the diference. Your style is always amazing.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!



KatPerry said:


> Spring is the time for color!



Thanks* Kat*!!! More colors to come...


----------



## stilly

My trusty Black Patent So Kates to work yesterday...


----------



## stilly

And from today, my new to me, Navy & White Striped Geo 120's with a navy puff sleeve dress...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> For all those that are tired of my black CL's, how about a splash of red in these Rouge de Mars So Kates...
> View attachment 5080074
> View attachment 5080075
> View attachment 5080076
> View attachment 5080077
> View attachment 5080078
> View attachment 5080079
> View attachment 5080080
> View attachment 5080081
> View attachment 5080082
> View attachment 5080083


So feminine, so classy, such an eyecatcher, great combination of colours!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My trusty Black Patent So Kates to work yesterday...
> View attachment 5083050
> View attachment 5083051
> View attachment 5083052
> View attachment 5083053
> View attachment 5083054
> View attachment 5083055
> View attachment 5083056
> View attachment 5083057
> View attachment 5083058
> View attachment 5083059


Patent SK with that mini is..... so hot!!!


----------



## annamoon

Geo 120 look fab, so striking you must get many compliments


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My trusty Black Patent So Kates to work yesterday...
> View attachment 5083050
> View attachment 5083051
> View attachment 5083052
> View attachment 5083053
> View attachment 5083054
> View attachment 5083055
> View attachment 5083056
> View attachment 5083057
> View attachment 5083058
> View attachment 5083059



You look so gorgeous and sexy. The skirt is beautiful and So Kate never fail. Very classic and elegant.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> And from today, my new to me, Navy & White Striped Geo 120's with a navy puff sleeve dress...
> View attachment 5083064
> View attachment 5083065
> View attachment 5083066
> View attachment 5083068
> View attachment 5083075
> View attachment 5083076
> View attachment 5083077
> View attachment 5083078
> View attachment 5083079
> View attachment 5083080



Such gorgeous shoes 
Would love to see you pair them with jeans?


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> My trusty Black Patent So Kates to work yesterday...
> View attachment 5083050
> View attachment 5083051
> View attachment 5083052
> View attachment 5083053
> View attachment 5083054
> View attachment 5083055
> View attachment 5083056
> View attachment 5083057
> View attachment 5083058
> View attachment 5083059


You look so gorgeous ! The skirt and SK are so hot.... The skirt is not too short for work ?


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> For all those that are tired of my black CL's, how about a splash of red in these Rouge de Mars So Kates...
> View attachment 5080074
> View attachment 5080075
> View attachment 5080076
> View attachment 5080077
> View attachment 5080078
> View attachment 5080079
> View attachment 5080080
> View attachment 5080081
> View attachment 5080082
> View attachment 5080083


Stunning love the red so strong


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Patent SK with that mini is..... so hot!!!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!



annamoon said:


> Geo 120 look fab, so striking you must get many compliments



Thanks *anna*!!! Yes I did get a few nice compliments in their first outing...



heelsmodels said:


> You look so gorgeous and sexy. The skirt is beautiful and So Kate never fail. Very classic and elegant.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!



jeans&heels said:


> Such gorgeous shoes
> Would love to see you pair them with jeans?



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! This was my first outing in this pair...certainly you'll see them with jeans this summer...



seraphin92 said:


> You look so gorgeous ! The skirt and SK are so hot.... The skirt is not too short for work ?



Thanks *seraphin*!!! No the skirt is short but still OK for work. I didn't bend over or anything...



Neil t said:


> Stunning love the red so strong



Thanks *Neil*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, Nude Nappa So Kates with jeans...


----------



## stilly

And from yesterday, Denim So Kates for a bit of shopping and then dinner...


----------



## Mitterman77

Love the colour of 


stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Nappa So Kates with jeans...
> View attachment 5085316
> View attachment 5085317
> View attachment 5085318
> View attachment 5085319
> View attachment 5085320
> View attachment 5085322
> View attachment 5085323
> View attachment 5085324
> View attachment 5085325
> View attachment 5085326
> 
> Love the colour of these So Kates, even more in combination with the blazer, obviosly the skinnies are super cute and the closeups shows off your pretty toecleavage so well!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Nappa So Kates with jeans...
> View attachment 5085316
> View attachment 5085317
> View attachment 5085318
> View attachment 5085319
> View attachment 5085320
> View attachment 5085322
> View attachment 5085323
> View attachment 5085324
> View attachment 5085325
> View attachment 5085326



Stunning and gorgeous... Your casual outfits are always wonderful, because you usually match skinny jeans or leggings with classical high heels and i really enjoy very much that combination.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> And from yesterday, Denim So Kates for a bit of shopping and then dinner...
> View attachment 5085328
> View attachment 5085329
> View attachment 5085331
> View attachment 5085332
> View attachment 5085333
> View attachment 5085334
> View attachment 5085335
> View attachment 5085336
> View attachment 5085337
> View attachment 5085338



A beautiful spring outfit, but elegant and sensual as always.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! This was my first outing in this pair...certainly you'll see them with jeans this summer...



Can't wait


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Nappa So Kates with jeans...
> View attachment 5085316
> View attachment 5085317
> View attachment 5085318
> View attachment 5085319
> View attachment 5085320
> View attachment 5085322
> View attachment 5085323
> View attachment 5085324
> View attachment 5085325
> View attachment 5085326



Such a gorgeous outfit

Love the rough hem on the jeans and the threads hang down from it


----------



## allar

stilly said:


> And from yesterday, Denim So Kates for a bit of shopping and then dinner...
> View attachment 5085328
> View attachment 5085329
> View attachment 5085331
> View attachment 5085332
> View attachment 5085333
> View attachment 5085334
> View attachment 5085335
> View attachment 5085336
> View attachment 5085337
> View attachment 5085338


These look great on you, I’m amazed you can wear these sky high heels out shopping. I guess with all of the practice you have wearing So Kate’s you can wear them daily when most women consider them dinner shoes or for sitting only.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Nappa So Kates with jeans...
> View attachment 5085316
> View attachment 5085317
> View attachment 5085318
> View attachment 5085319
> View attachment 5085320
> View attachment 5085322
> View attachment 5085323
> View attachment 5085324
> View attachment 5085325
> View attachment 5085326


Classy!
Wish casual series could continue in summer, would be great to see peep toes/ankle straps and skinny's combo!


----------



## racquel

allar said:


> These look great on you, I’m amazed you can wear these sky high heels out shopping. I guess with all of the practice you have wearing So Kate’s you can wear them daily when most women consider them dinner shoes or for sitting only.



You need to rest your feet. The constant wear/tear of 120/130 heels is not healthy.

I sometimes switch to 120 heels, then go back to 130..they will feel "higher". Otherwise, wearing the same height (120 or 130) constantly, they feel the same. Need the variation

I would also recommend doing flats periodically. Even Dita van Teese does Louboutin flats to take a "break" from heels, see pic. I would go for suede loafers. I like burgundy, see pics


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Love the colour of



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> Stunning and gorgeous... Your casual outfits are always wonderful, because you usually match skinny jeans or leggings with classical high heels and i really enjoy very much that combination.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!



jeans&heels said:


> Such a gorgeous outfit
> 
> Love the rough hem on the jeans and the threads hang down from it



Thanks* jeans&heels*!!! I do like the raw hem as well...



allar said:


> These look great on you, I’m amazed you can wear these sky high heels out shopping. I guess with all of the practice you have wearing So Kate’s you can wear them daily when most women consider them dinner shoes or for sitting only.



Thanks *allar*!!! Yes I've gotten used to wearing heels daily over many years...



aporl said:


> Classy!
> Wish casual series could continue in summer, would be great to see peep toes/ankle straps and skinny's combo!



Thanks *aporl*!!! You'll definitely see both peep toes and ankle straps this summer...



racquel said:


> You need to rest your feet. The constant wear/tear of 120/130 heels is not healthy.
> 
> I sometimes switch to 120 heels, then go back to 130..they will feel "higher". Otherwise, wearing the same height (120 or 130) constantly, they feel the same. Need the variation
> 
> I would also recommend doing flats periodically. Even Dita van Teese does Louboutin flats to take a "break" from heels, see pic. I would go for suede loafers. I like burgundy, see pics
> 
> View attachment 5088376
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088388
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088389



My feet get plenty of rest at home and when I sleep...


----------



## stilly

Another pre-owned purchase...Black Kid Dorissima 120's. This is more conservative styled shoe but it still has the 120mm heel and some significant toe cleavage. I like these for more conservative occasions/events...


----------



## bluewinds

I like those, very classy, a bit like the Merci Allens but the heel isn't as curvy or high.  What is conservative to Stilly is totally unimaginable to most women


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Another pre-owned purchase...Black Kid Dorissima 120's. This is more conservative styled shoe but it still has the 120mm heel and some significant toe cleavage. I like these for more conservative occasions/events...
> View attachment 5088695
> View attachment 5088696
> View attachment 5088697
> View attachment 5088698
> View attachment 5088699
> View attachment 5088700
> View attachment 5088701
> View attachment 5088702
> View attachment 5088703
> View attachment 5088704



Dorissima can be interpreted as a more conservative style, but for me, it is a beautiful, classic shoe and goes well with other styles of clothing. You can wear them in a casual friday or with skinny jeans... I bet they match well as So Kate. You must wear them more times with diferent kind of clothes. I didn't know that model but I loved it.


----------



## zinnes

stilly said:


> Another pre-owned purchase...Black Kid Dorissima 120's. This is more conservative styled shoe but it still has the 120mm heel and some significant toe cleavage. I like these for more conservative occasions/events...
> View attachment 5088695
> View attachment 5088696
> View attachment 5088697
> View attachment 5088698
> View attachment 5088699
> View attachment 5088700
> View attachment 5088701
> View attachment 5088702
> View attachment 5088703
> View attachment 5088704


Stilly, Do you find those beautiful Dorissima 120's of yours to be true to size or run large or  run small?  I wear 41 in Pigalles and So Kates but recently saw Dorissima 120's in a 40 for sale.  I'm thinking maybe I can squeeze into a 40 Dorissima because it has a more rounded toe. Thanks.


----------



## racquel

I like her elegant outfits with Loubs:



Wow, Zara dress..affordable!


nice office outfit w/flair:



I think you have these sheer socks, they match Loubs perfectly:


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> My feet get plenty of rest at home and when I sleep...



Have you ever slept in heels to break them in?


----------



## Christina2

racquel said:


> You need to rest your feet. The constant wear/tear of 120/130 heels is not healthy.
> 
> I sometimes switch to 120 heels, then go back to 130..they will feel "higher". Otherwise, wearing the same height (120 or 130) constantly, they feel the same. Need the variation
> 
> I would also recommend doing flats periodically. Even Dita van Teese does Louboutin flats to take a "break" from heels, see pic. I would go for suede loafers. I like burgundy, see pics
> 
> View attachment 5088376
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088388
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088389


I can't imagine why I would ever want to wear flats. That's like showing everyone how dowdy I can be. Ridiculous.


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> I do love my Hot Chick fun...





Christina2 said:


> I think you have the exact perfect attitude when it comes to high heels. There  really is no reason not to wear the highest heels always once you get used to them. After awhile the pain stops (almost anyway - lol) but the fabulous feelings, sexy look and compliments never stop. That's what I love about a really HIGH heel. It gives me all the height and confidence I need to conquer the world. What is your favorite style ? To me a nice snug (almost too tight - lol) sharp pointed toe and tall slender (never less than 130mm) heel is best.





High Heels Only said:


> Stilly,
> I just don't know how you do it but you just keep getting more refined with each post.
> Your style is just impeccable the Classic Black Patent 120 Piggies have the most beautiful toe cleavage (the lower cut the better)!
> There is nothing more beautiful than dressing up the toe cleavage than with multiple toe rings and an anklet on each of your elegant bare feet at the same time.
> I always wear an anklet on both ankles and toe rings on all of my toes on both of my feet at the same time (can't beat a balanced look).
> After all we wear bracelets on both wrists at the same time so why not anklets?
> You must be the classiest girl at your office (I know I must be from all the complements I get at mine).
> I am also quite petite so I only wear the highest and thinest classic single sole stiletto heels I can find (130mm are my faves).
> Never any platforms for me I like to feel the full height of the heels on my feet.
> I wear 110-150mm heels daily (the higher the better) and they only look right and feel really comfortable with bare feet.
> And some people don't believe me that my sky high heels that look pretty can actually be more comfortable than flats.
> My look has gotten prettier too thanks to you Stilly, you are my style Idol.
> Thank you.



Violet Chachki killin' it in Hot Chick 130



She has a full YT video, talking about heels (Pigalle, Iriza 120, Brian Atwood FM130 studded, So Kate, Merci Allen 130 studded, Senora 130)



Jessie M (2 yrs ago)


> Those Louboutin hot chicks are my dream shoe  Thanks for teaching us about fashion, Violet - I feel like it'd be so fun to shop with you! haha



? (2 yrs ago)


> I audibly gasped when I saw those 130 mms. Bring them back Christian!!!!



SpeckTakel (5 months ago)


> The discontinuation of the 130 hot chic is honestly a personal attack really



Anastasia Germain (1 yr ago)


> I´m a ballerina, and it pains me that you cannot find 130s anywhere, because compared to pointe shoes, they are heaven and look so amazing!



Zahia clogs (2 yrs ago)


> ‘Give a girl the right shoes and she can conquer the world.’ – Marilyn Monroe



Kelly Star (2 yrs ago)


> While standing in the shoes....he did every move known to a heel wearer to lessen the pain... rock the weight back n forth, stands on the balls.... stand on the heel.... etc.



OMG, I was watching her heel manipulation in awe, so UNBELIEVABLE! I learned so much..


Stilly, Christina2, High Heels Only..she echoes your passion for Hot Chick 130 (her goto shoe, 5:00 mark above). You need to post videos. We need to see your art/craft. The absence is killing us

Jollibeauty (2 yrs ago)


> shoe queen!



hahaha..


----------



## stilly

bluewinds said:


> I like those, very classy, a bit like the Merci Allens but the heel isn't as curvy or high.  What is conservative to Stilly is totally unimaginable to most women



Thanks *bluewinds*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> Dorissima can be interpreted as a more conservative style, but for me, it is a beautiful, classic shoe and goes well with other styles of clothing. You can wear them in a casual friday or with skinny jeans... I bet they match well as So Kate. You must wear them more times with diferent kind of clothes. I didn't know that model but I loved it.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I bought them preowned for a great price but the heel has some damage I need to get repaired.
You'll definitely see more of them to come!!!



zinnes said:


> Stilly, Do you find those beautiful Dorissima 120's of yours to be true to size or run large or  run small?  I wear 41 in Pigalles and So Kates but recently saw Dorissima 120's in a 40 for sale.  I'm thinking maybe I can squeeze into a 40 Dorissima because it has a more rounded toe. Thanks.



The Dorissmas seem to run fairly true to size *zinnes*. I normally take a 40.5 in SK's and these 40's in the Dorissma fit fine. You can probably get into the 40's as I think they'll stretch.



racquel said:


> Violet Chachki killin' it in Hot Chick 130
> 
> 
> 
> She has a full YT video, talking about heels (Pigalle, Iriza 120, Brian Atwood FM130 studded, So Kate, Merci Allen 130 studded, Senora 130)
> 
> 
> 
> Jessie M (2 yrs ago)
> 
> 
> ? (2 yrs ago)
> 
> 
> SpeckTakel (5 months ago)
> 
> 
> Anastasia Germain (1 yr ago)
> 
> 
> Zahia clogs (2 yrs ago)
> 
> 
> Kelly Star (2 yrs ago)
> 
> 
> OMG, I was watching her heel manipulation in awe, so UNBELIEVABLE! I learned so much..
> 
> 
> Stilly, Christina2, High Heels Only..she echoes your passion for Hot Chick 130 (her goto shoe, 5:00 mark above). You need to post videos. We need to see your art/craft. The absence is killing us
> 
> Jollibeauty (2 yrs ago)
> 
> 
> hahaha..





I love ememarquezjota's style *racq*!!!



jeans&heels said:


> Have you ever slept in heels to break them in?



No I can't say I've slept in heels *jeans&heels*.  That's my foot and toes rest period...


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, Jeans, a Blazer and Black Python UnBout 120's...


----------



## stilly

And from last night out, Black Patent Allenissima 130's with a new yellow floral mini dress...


----------



## annamoon

stilly said:


> And from last night out, Black Patent Allenissima 130's with a new yellow floral mini dress...
> View attachment 5091033
> View attachment 5091034
> View attachment 5091035
> View attachment 5091036
> View attachment 5091037
> View attachment 5091038
> View attachment 5091039
> View attachment 5091042
> View attachment 5091043
> View attachment 5091044


So delicate and so classy, I admire how you can walk in 130 I just love sling backs.


----------



## KatPerry

Lovely spring outfit!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> No I can't say I've slept in heels *jeans&heels*.  That's my foot and toes rest period...



Thats quite understandable


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Jeans, a Blazer and Black Python UnBout 120's...
> View attachment 5091021
> View attachment 5091022
> View attachment 5091023
> View attachment 5091024
> View attachment 5091025
> View attachment 5091026
> View attachment 5091027
> View attachment 5091028
> View attachment 5091029
> View attachment 5091030



An absolutely gorgeous outfit


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Jeans, a Blazer and Black Python UnBout 120's...
> View attachment 5091021
> View attachment 5091022
> View attachment 5091023
> View attachment 5091024
> View attachment 5091025
> View attachment 5091026
> View attachment 5091027
> View attachment 5091028
> View attachment 5091029
> View attachment 5091030



You look stunning as usual. All your casual look are always so beautiful ans sexy.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> And from last night out, Black Patent Allenissima 130's with a new yellow floral mini dress...
> View attachment 5091033
> View attachment 5091034
> View attachment 5091035
> View attachment 5091036
> View attachment 5091037
> View attachment 5091038
> View attachment 5091039
> View attachment 5091042
> View attachment 5091043
> View attachment 5091044



When you wear any 130mm heels, you always look sexier than usual. Those 10mm make all the difference. It means, you look beautiful and very sensual, showing your stunning legs and your feet inside those gorgeous black very high heels slingbacks. I bet you got many compliments during that dinner.


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> I love ememarquezjota's style *racq*!!!



Here's another one from Europe:



You could pull this off easy. I like the red belt (with gold buckle as a highlight), also the sleeve-less v-neck blouse. Red and black color play, with white! Designer bag is great


----------



## dmhkma

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Jeans, a Blazer and Black Python UnBout 120's...


Lovely style! Did you buy these pre-owned, too?


----------



## Mtr01

stilly said:


> My trusty Black Patent So Kates to work yesterday...
> View attachment 5083050
> View attachment 5083051
> View attachment 5083052
> View attachment 5083053
> View attachment 5083054
> View attachment 5083055
> View attachment 5083056
> View attachment 5083057
> View attachment 5083058
> View attachment 5083059


Fantastic Stilly. How often are you replacing your heels tips? My god I go through then if I go to the wrong guy! Still struggling to get through two hours let alone a whole work day. How did you get to it?


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> You girls have inspired me to start my own thread dedicated to my beloved collection of CL Pigalles.
> 
> Later I'll post my growing collection of non-Pigalle CLs (thus the Plus in the thread title) here but I'd like to start by introducing you to my pigalle collection.
> 
> Most of the pics you'll see here will be modeling shots featuring me in my CLs with a variety of dresses, skirts and *skinny jeans (I almost never wear pants)*. I keep a camera near my foyer and tend to take pictures of my outfits when I leave the house. What you'll see here is a collection of photos that I've amassed over the past 3 years or so.
> 
> ..



Take a look at these mid-calf skinny pants


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> So delicate and so classy, I admire how you can walk in 130 I just love sling backs.



Thanks *annamoon*!!! While they are high, they're actually fairly comfy for a 130mm heel...



KatPerry said:


> Lovely spring outfit!



Thanks *Kat*!!!



jeans&heels said:


> An absolutely gorgeous outfit



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> When you wear any 130mm heels, you always look sexier than usual. Those 10mm make all the difference. It means, you look beautiful and very sensual, showing your stunning legs and your feet inside those gorgeous black very high heels slingbacks. I bet you got many compliments during that dinner.



Oh thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I do love the look of the 130mm heels...they are little more special than your average CL's...



racquel said:


> Here's another one from Europe:
> 
> 
> 
> You could pull this off easy. I like the red belt (with gold buckle as a highlight), also the sleeve-less v-neck blouse. Red and black color play, with white! Designer bag is great




I like this look *racq*!!! I think I could find enough in my closet to do my version of this look...



dmhkma said:


> Lovely style! Did you buy these pre-owned, too?



Thanks *dmhkma*!!! Yes they were pre-owned...I think from the Real Real. These were horribly expensive bought new as are all the python styles.



Mtr01 said:


> Fantastic Stilly. How often are you replacing your heels tips? My god I go through then if I go to the wrong guy! Still struggling to get through two hours let alone a whole work day. How did you get to it?



Thanks *Mtr01*!!! It varies. If I wear them all day, on SK's, I only get 3 or 4 outings before I have to replace the tips. If I walk too much on my stone walkway however, I can destroy the tips in minutes due to the uneven surface. I've had some pairs replaced with the rubber heel tips which last much longer but only cobblers seem to have them. And then I have a pair of Black Patent SK's with the metal heel tips which last forever but everyone can hear you coming for miles. The 130mm heel tips last even less...



racquel said:


> Take a look at these mid-calf skinny pants



Those are cute *racq*! Are they capri-style leggings perhaps?


----------



## stilly

Warmer weather means white heels...in this case White Patent Pigalle Spike 120's...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Warmer weather means white heels...in this case White Patent Pigalle Spike 120's...
> View attachment 5092884
> View attachment 5092885
> View attachment 5092886
> View attachment 5092887
> View attachment 5092888
> View attachment 5092889
> View attachment 5092890
> View attachment 5092891
> View attachment 5092895
> View attachment 5092896


Lovely as usual. I know from experience the spikes are sharper than they appear - lol. Tell me dear, what other spiked heels do you have ? I would love to see some others!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Jeans, a Blazer and Black Python UnBout 120's...
> View attachment 5091021
> View attachment 5091022
> View attachment 5091023
> View attachment 5091024
> View attachment 5091025
> View attachment 5091026
> View attachment 5091027
> View attachment 5091028
> View attachment 5091029
> View attachment 5091030


You know i love the unbouts for obvious reason, but i like you in your skinnies even more... and i love the new pose „b-side show the red sole most“


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> And from last night out, Black Patent Allenissima 130's with a new yellow floral mini dress...
> View attachment 5091033
> View attachment 5091034
> View attachment 5091035
> View attachment 5091036
> View attachment 5091037
> View attachment 5091038
> View attachment 5091039
> View attachment 5091042
> View attachment 5091043
> View attachment 5091044


I‘m pretty sure it was a great night out!!!


----------



## bluewinds

How often do you wear the SK with the metal tips?
I'm sure everyone remembers in the 80's every pair of stilettoes had metal tips.  While some women hated them for making them too self conscious other women loved them for showing off and drawing attention to their shoes


----------



## zinnes

Stilly, reading bluewinds post above reminds me I'm also very interested in putting metal tips on my SK's.  Where do you have this done?  Thanks.


----------



## bluewinds

zinnes said:


> Stilly, reading bluewinds post above reminds me I'm also very interested in putting metal tips on my SK's.  Where do you have this done?  Thanks.



Probably not supposed to advertise but









						SHOP | Stiletto-Heel-Tips
					

DIY heel tip repair: buy top quality stiletto heel tips online from £0.98




					www.stiletto-heel-tips.co.uk


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Jeans, a Blazer and Black Python UnBout 120's...
> View attachment 5091021
> View attachment 5091022
> View attachment 5091023
> View attachment 5091024
> View attachment 5091025
> View attachment 5091026
> View attachment 5091027
> View attachment 5091028
> View attachment 5091029
> View attachment 5091030


Have you ever worn toe rings with unbouts or debouts ? Seems like it would be a delightful combination.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Jeans, a Blazer and Black Python UnBout 120's...
> View attachment 5091021
> View attachment 5091022
> View attachment 5091023
> View attachment 5091024
> View attachment 5091025
> View attachment 5091026
> View attachment 5091027
> View attachment 5091028
> View attachment 5091029
> View attachment 5091030


Lovely!!
Summer is around the corner but I still love your ‘cool’ outfits!


----------



## zinnes

bluewinds said:


> Probably not supposed to advertise but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHOP | Stiletto-Heel-Tips
> 
> 
> DIY heel tip repair: buy top quality stiletto heel tips online from £0.98
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.stiletto-heel-tips.co.uk


Thanks bluewinds. I emailed them awhile back asking if they had metal taps _*specifically to fit SK's*_.  They replied they have tips but will need some trimming, etc to fit SK's.


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Lovely as usual. I know from experience the spikes are sharper than they appear - lol. Tell me dear, what other spiked heels do you have ? I would love to see some others!



Thanks *Christina*!!! I have these same Pigalle 120 Spikes in a few other colors and then my 2 pairs of Lucifer Bows with the metal spikes which are much sharper than these...



Mitterman77 said:


> You know i love the unbouts for obvious reason, but i like you in your skinnies even more... and i love the new pose „b-side show the red sole most“



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



bluewinds said:


> How often do you wear the SK with the metal tips?
> I'm sure everyone remembers in the 80's every pair of stilettoes had metal tips.  While some women hated them for making them too self conscious other women loved them for showing off and drawing attention to their shoes



I generally don't wear the metal tipped SK's that often. I have wood floors at home and they tend to make indents in the wood. I wear them out occasionally at night since they're a little loud to wear around during the day.



zinnes said:


> Stilly, reading bluewinds post above reminds me I'm also very interested in putting metal tips on my SK's.  Where do you have this done?  Thanks.



I bought them on the internet


zinnes said:


> Thanks bluewinds. I emailed them awhile back asking if they had metal taps _*specifically to fit SK's*_.  They replied they have tips but will need some trimming, etc to fit SK's.



That is where I bought my metal heel tips as well.
Be aware that you have to create a slightly bigger hole in the heel to get them to fit so you won't be able to go back to the original plastic heel tips if you switch them out. I did it on an older pair of Black Patent SK's.



aporl said:


> Lovely!!
> Summer is around the corner but I still love your ‘cool’ outfits!



Thanks *aporl*!!! It's still a bit cool here in spring with warm days then cold days.


----------



## stilly

From last week, a new black dress with black CL's...the style name which I can't recall...


----------



## stilly

And from Casual Friday, Opaline Hot Chicks with jeans...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> And from Casual Friday, Opaline Hot Chicks with jeans...
> View attachment 5096956
> View attachment 5096957
> View attachment 5096958
> View attachment 5096959
> View attachment 5096960
> View attachment 5096962
> View attachment 5096963
> View attachment 5096964
> View attachment 5096965
> View attachment 5096966


Perfect combination of casual and sexy/sophisticated


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> And from Casual Friday, Opaline Hot Chicks with jeans...
> View attachment 5096956
> View attachment 5096957
> View attachment 5096958
> View attachment 5096959
> View attachment 5096960
> View attachment 5096962
> View attachment 5096963
> View attachment 5096964
> View attachment 5096965
> View attachment 5096966



Marvelous outfit! Love Hot Chicks with jeans


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> And from Casual Friday, Opaline Hot Chicks with jeans...
> View attachment 5096956
> View attachment 5096957
> View attachment 5096958
> View attachment 5096959
> View attachment 5096960
> View attachment 5096962
> View attachment 5096963
> View attachment 5096964
> View attachment 5096965
> View attachment 5096966


Yeah!!!! Stilly, made my day!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From last week, a new black dress with black CL's...the style name which I can't recall...
> View attachment 5096946
> View attachment 5096947
> View attachment 5096948
> View attachment 5096949
> View attachment 5096950
> View attachment 5096951
> View attachment 5096952
> View attachment 5096953
> View attachment 5096954
> View attachment 5096955



You always look stunning in black and high heels. Simply divine.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> And from Casual Friday, Opaline Hot Chicks with jeans...
> View attachment 5096956
> View attachment 5096957
> View attachment 5096958
> View attachment 5096959
> View attachment 5096960
> View attachment 5096962
> View attachment 5096963
> View attachment 5096964
> View attachment 5096965
> View attachment 5096966



Skinny jeans and Hot Chicks always look perfect and you never disappoint us with your options. Very elegant and very sensual.


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Perfect combination of casual and sexy/sophisticated



Thanks so much *Christina*!!! 



jeans&heels said:


> Marvelous outfit! Love Hot Chicks with jeans



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> Yeah!!!! Stilly, made my day!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I'm glad I could brighten your day!!!



heelsmodels said:


> Skinny jeans and Hot Chicks always look perfect and you never disappoint us with your options. Very elegant and very sensual.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> And from Casual Friday, Opaline Hot Chicks with jeans...
> View attachment 5096956
> View attachment 5096957
> View attachment 5096958
> View attachment 5096959
> View attachment 5096960
> View attachment 5096962
> View attachment 5096963
> View attachment 5096964
> View attachment 5096965
> View attachment 5096966


That was so sexy!!!


----------



## stilly

I decided to splurge on a new pair of White Patent So Kates for this spring/summer. These came all the way from Germany and I just beat the latest price increase...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> That was so sexy!!!



Oh thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## jenayb

Stilly single-handedly keeping the CL subforum alive and well.


----------



## stilly

For work yesterday, a white shirtdress and my beloved Black Patent Pigalle 120's...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> I decided to splurge on a new pair of White Patent So Kates for this spring/summer. These came all the way from Germany and I just beat the latest price increase...
> View attachment 5099621
> View attachment 5099622
> View attachment 5099623
> View attachment 5099624
> View attachment 5099625
> View attachment 5099626
> View attachment 5099627
> View attachment 5099628
> View attachment 5099629
> View attachment 5099630


Toe cleavage as its best!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> For work yesterday, a white shirtdress and my beloved Black Patent Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 5099661
> View attachment 5099662
> View attachment 5099663
> View attachment 5099672
> View attachment 5099665
> View attachment 5099666
> View attachment 5099668
> View attachment 5099669
> View attachment 5099670
> View attachment 5099671


Stilly, you rock the piggies!


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> For work yesterday, a white shirtdress and my beloved Black Patent Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 5099661
> View attachment 5099662
> View attachment 5099663
> View attachment 5099672
> View attachment 5099665
> View attachment 5099666
> View attachment 5099668
> View attachment 5099669
> View attachment 5099670
> View attachment 5099671


Very nice outfit
I would love to work with you !
In what business line do you work ?


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> I decided to splurge on a new pair of White Patent So Kates for this spring/summer. These came all the way from Germany and I just beat the latest price increase...
> View attachment 5099621
> View attachment 5099622
> View attachment 5099623
> View attachment 5099624
> View attachment 5099625
> View attachment 5099626
> View attachment 5099627
> View attachment 5099628
> View attachment 5099629
> View attachment 5099630



You are simply beautiful, elegant and very classical. You did an amazing aquisition, when you decided to replace your old White patent So Kate for a new pair. That color is always in fashion and match with many diferent kind of clothes. Black and white high heels, are the colors that women always have to have in their closet.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> For work yesterday, a white shirtdress and my beloved Black Patent Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 5099661
> View attachment 5099662
> View attachment 5099663
> View attachment 5099672
> View attachment 5099665
> View attachment 5099666
> View attachment 5099668
> View attachment 5099669
> View attachment 5099670
> View attachment 5099671



You look casual, but sensual and elegant. bare legs and classical high heels never fail. Piggies are most classic high heels from Louboutin and they always look perfect with any outfit.


----------



## aporl

Lovely shirtdress!!
BTW stilly did you have any recent additions of Irizas? Would love to see you showcase them in summer
And your past casual outfits with Irizas were so stunning!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Stilly, you rock the piggies!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! 



seraphin92 said:


> Very nice outfit
> I would love to work with you !
> In what business line do you work ?



Thanks *seraphin*!!!
I do marketing for a small consulting company.



heelsmodels said:


> You are simply beautiful, elegant and very classical. You did an amazing aquisition, when you decided to replace your old White patent So Kate for a new pair. That color is always in fashion and match with many diferent kind of clothes. Black and white high heels, are the colors that women always have to have in their closet.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! My older pair of White So Kates are pretty beat up from wearing them so much. These are much nicer free of the scuffs and stains.



aporl said:


> Lovely shirtdress!!
> BTW stilly did you have any recent additions of Irizas? Would love to see you showcase them in summer
> And your past casual outfits with Irizas were so stunning!!



Thanks *aporl*!!! No new Irizas recently. I'm only looking for pairs with the 120mm heel and I think I may have collected most of the colors offered with that heel. I'd love to find a pair in white or red.


----------



## stilly

For todays Casual Friday, Leopard Pony Fur So Kates with a leather jacket and jeans. It was still a bit chilly in the morning when I shot these pics before heading to work...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> For todays Casual Friday, Leopard Pony Fur So Kates with a leather jacket and jeans. It was still a bit chilly in the morning when I shot these pics before heading to work...
> View attachment 5101282
> View attachment 5101283
> View attachment 5101284
> View attachment 5101285
> View attachment 5101286
> View attachment 5101287
> View attachment 5101288
> View attachment 5101289
> View attachment 5101290
> View attachment 5101291



Gorgeous outfit


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> For todays Casual Friday, Leopard Pony Fur So Kates with a leather jacket and jeans. It was still a bit chilly in the morning when I shot these pics before heading to work...
> View attachment 5101282
> View attachment 5101283
> View attachment 5101284
> View attachment 5101285
> View attachment 5101286
> View attachment 5101287
> View attachment 5101288
> View attachment 5101289
> View attachment 5101290
> View attachment 5101291


You look soooooo good!!! Big like for this outfit!!!


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Gorgeous outfit



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> You look soooooo good!!! Big like for this outfit!!!



Oh thanks so much* Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

For dinner out, a red dress with my Patent Black & Red Degrade Hot Chicks 130's...


----------



## AznBabiGurlee

stilly said:


> For dinner out, a red dress with my Patent Black & Red Degrade Hot Chicks 130's...
> View attachment 5105022
> View attachment 5105023
> View attachment 5105024
> View attachment 5105025
> View attachment 5105026
> View attachment 5105027
> View attachment 5105028
> View attachment 5105010
> View attachment 5105011


Love This color combo


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> For dinner out, a red dress with my Patent Black & Red Degrade Hot Chicks 130's...
> View attachment 5105022
> View attachment 5105023
> View attachment 5105024
> View attachment 5105025
> View attachment 5105026
> View attachment 5105027
> View attachment 5105028
> View attachment 5105010
> View attachment 5105011



A beautiful outfit.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> For dinner out, a red dress with my Patent Black & Red Degrade Hot Chicks 130's...
> View attachment 5105022
> View attachment 5105023
> View attachment 5105024
> View attachment 5105025
> View attachment 5105026
> View attachment 5105027
> View attachment 5105028
> View attachment 5105010
> View attachment 5105011



Simply gorgeous. A truly Woman in Red dressed to kill. I bet you did a lot of damage in all places where you passed by.
I bet no one men in restaurant was indiferent about you. You are divine and super sexy.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> For dinner out, a red dress with my Patent Black & Red Degrade Hot Chicks 130's...
> View attachment 5105022
> View attachment 5105023
> View attachment 5105024
> View attachment 5105025
> View attachment 5105026
> View attachment 5105027
> View attachment 5105028
> View attachment 5105010
> View attachment 5105011


OMG... what an outfit for dinner... love every detail! The HC are obviosly the sexiest heels that you can wear, the dress is short, but not too short, love the colour and the puff sleaves, the purse is cute and the bracelet is a big turn on!


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> For dinner out, a red dress with my Patent Black & Red Degrade Hot Chicks 130's...
> View attachment 5105022
> View attachment 5105023
> View attachment 5105024
> View attachment 5105025
> View attachment 5105026
> View attachment 5105027
> View attachment 5105028
> View attachment 5105010
> View attachment 5105011



Hot Chick 130s are great, but you're not leaving anything to the imagination ("mystery"). That's what keep guys pursuing a woman

"the name of the game in business, is to keep them coming back for more"









						Do Straight Men Really Care What Women Wear?
					

Do Straight Men Really Care What Women Wear?




					www.huffpost.com
				






> It helps for sure. A woman in heels is much more attractive than a woman in in flip flops.



^^^ This is your tactic to the extreme, Louboutin's famed exceptionally sexy heels. You are literally SLAYING, coup de grace (men and women included)



> Attire is secondary to confidence. If a girl maintains a strong and aloof presence, she'll turn heads. In terms of style: accentuate curves, be able to walk in your shoes, and *reveal just enough to pique the imagination, but not too much to evoke harlotry*.





> For me it's all how her personality compliments her style and how her style is an extension of her personality. You can rate each assets individually, but ultimately* it's the sum of the parts that dictates the attractiveness of the whole*.



Take a look at Becah Martinez ("The Bachelor" former contestant)



Her outfit as a whole is..WONDERFUL. Heels (not too high, Casadei?), lace pants, Gucci belt, fluffy blouse, nice rings, etc. Brilliant smile. That's her boyfriend, she has 2 kids

I bet if you go "Becah", you'll like the new angle on fashion.

"Oh, those ACHING feet.."
// female journalist, on 60's heels


----------



## stilly

AznBabiGurlee said:


> Love This color combo



Thanks *AznBabiGurlee*!!! The red is a rare break from the blacks and blues I usually wear...



Porsha said:


> A beautiful outfit.



Thanks *Porsha*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> Simply gorgeous. A truly Woman in Red dressed to kill. I bet you did a lot of damage in all places where you passed by.
> I bet no one men in restaurant was indiferent about you. You are divine and super sexy.



Aw thanks *heelsmodels*!!! Yes the red does draw a bit more attention especially with these heels...



Mitterman77 said:


> OMG... what an outfit for dinner... love every detail! The HC are obviosly the sexiest heels that you can wear, the dress is short, but not too short, love the colour and the puff sleaves, the purse is cute and the bracelet is a big turn on!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! You know I can't resist the puff sleeves...


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, a new white dress with my Blue Metallic Python So Kates...


----------



## heelsmodels

You look beautiful,


stilly said:


> From yesterday, a new white dress with my Blue Metallic Python So Kates...
> View attachment 5106994
> View attachment 5106995
> View attachment 5106996
> View attachment 5106997
> View attachment 5106998
> View attachment 5106999
> View attachment 5107000
> View attachment 5107001
> View attachment 5107002
> View attachment 5107003


You look beautiful, sensual and very elegant. Simply perfect.


----------



## Christina2

racquel said:


> Hot Chick 130s are great, but you're not leaving anything to the imagination ("mystery"). That's what keep guys pursuing a woman
> 
> "the name of the game in business, is to keep them coming back for more"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do Straight Men Really Care What Women Wear?
> 
> 
> Do Straight Men Really Care What Women Wear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ This is your tactic to the extreme, Louboutin's famed exceptionally sexy heels. You are literally SLAYING, coup de grace (men and women included)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at Becah Martinez ("The Bachelor" former contestant)
> 
> 
> 
> Her outfit as a whole is..WONDERFUL. Heels (not too high, Casadei?), lace pants, Gucci belt, fluffy blouse, nice rings, etc. Brilliant smile. That's her boyfriend, she has 2 kids
> 
> I bet if you go "Becah", you'll like the new angle on fashion.
> 
> "Oh, those ACHING feet.."
> // female journalist, on 60's heels
> 
> View attachment 5106704



Your posts are usually thoughtful but I must say this one makes no sense at all.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> For dinner out, a red dress with my Patent Black & Red Degrade Hot Chicks 130's...
> View attachment 5105022
> View attachment 5105023
> View attachment 5105024
> View attachment 5105025
> View attachment 5105026
> View attachment 5105027
> View attachment 5105028
> View attachment 5105010
> View attachment 5105011


Stilly my dear - You know how much I love Hot Chicks and most any really HIGH pointy toe pump. My SA and I were discussing how CL's seem to be losing a lot of their charm lately and becoming drab everyday heels. Turns out she is putting together a petition of truly HIGH heel loving girls to present to Mr. Louboutin to show how many of us adore a pair of really high heels and are saddened by their decline. We are all hoping to revive the 130mm pointy toe pump in numerous flavors as well as persuade Mr. Louboutin to release a 140mm single sole pointy toe pump. Wouldn't that be just fabulous ?!! I'm hoping you will be so kind as to let me add your name to the list as well as any other girls you might know who appreciate a really HIGH heel.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> For dinner out, a red dress with my Patent Black & Red Degrade Hot Chicks 130's...
> View attachment 5105022
> View attachment 5105023
> View attachment 5105024
> View attachment 5105025
> View attachment 5105026
> View attachment 5105027
> View attachment 5105028
> View attachment 5105010
> View attachment 5105011


Loving the "one leg up". So sexy and shows how well you manage 130s. Congrats girl !!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look beautiful,
> 
> You look beautiful, sensual and very elegant. Simply perfect.



Thanks so much so much *heelsmodels*!!!



Christina2 said:


> Stilly my dear - You know how much I love Hot Chicks and most any really HIGH pointy toe pump. My SA and I were discussing how CL's seem to be losing a lot of their charm lately and becoming drab everyday heels. Turns out she is putting together a petition of truly HIGH heel loving girls to present to Mr. Louboutin to show how many of us adore a pair of really high heels and are saddened by their decline. We are all hoping to revive the 130mm pointy toe pump in numerous flavors as well as persuade Mr. Louboutin to release a 140mm single sole pointy toe pump. Wouldn't that be just fabulous ?!! I'm hoping you will be so kind as to let me add your name to the list as well as any other girls you might know who appreciate a really HIGH heel.



That would certainly be wonderful if Mr. Louboutin went back to making 130mm+ heels *Christina*!!! We can always hope he listens...



Christina2 said:


> Loving the "one leg up". So sexy and shows how well you manage 130s. Congrats girl !!



Aw thanks *Christina*!


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, just the basics with jeans, a white shirt and my White So Kates...


----------



## Mitterman77

For you is basic .... for everyone else is sexy and awesome! Big tease!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, just the basics with jeans, a white shirt and my White So Kates...
> View attachment 5109302
> View attachment 5109303
> View attachment 5109304
> View attachment 5109305
> View attachment 5109306
> View attachment 5109307
> View attachment 5109309
> View attachment 5109310
> View attachment 5109311
> View attachment 5109312



All yours casuals and basics outfits are always elegant, sensual and beautiful outfits. This one isn't an exception.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, just the basics with jeans, a white shirt and my White So Kates...
> View attachment 5109302
> View attachment 5109303
> View attachment 5109304
> View attachment 5109305
> View attachment 5109306
> View attachment 5109307
> View attachment 5109309
> View attachment 5109310
> View attachment 5109311
> View attachment 5109312


'
Absolutely fantastic!
White shirt, blue jeans and white heels is as cose to a perfect outfit as one can come


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> For you is basic .... for everyone else is sexy and awesome! Big tease!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> All yours casuals and basics outfits are always elegant, sensual and beautiful outfits. This one isn't an exception.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!



jeans&heels said:


> '
> Absolutely fantastic!
> White shirt, blue jeans and white heels is as cose to a perfect outfit as one can come



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! I went with simplicity...as I run out of new outfit ideas...


----------



## stilly

From today for work, the first wearing of my White Patent Nosey 100's...amidst the tiny flowers falling from the trees and sticking to my nice red soles...


----------



## stilly

And from the weekend, a basic black outfit with my Black Patent Iriza 120's out for pizza Saturday night...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From today for work, the first wearing of my White Patent Nosey 100's...amidst the tiny flowers falling from the trees and sticking to my nice red soles...
> View attachment 5110422
> View attachment 5110424
> View attachment 5110425
> View attachment 5110426
> View attachment 5110428
> View attachment 5110429
> View attachment 5110430
> View attachment 5110432
> View attachment 5110433
> View attachment 5110434


Your toes look so sexy... one of the best styles for us toeclevagelovers, lol!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> And from the weekend, a basic black outfit with my Black Patent Iriza 120's out for pizza Saturday night...
> View attachment 5110438
> View attachment 5110439
> View attachment 5110440
> View attachment 5110441
> View attachment 5110442
> View attachment 5110443
> View attachment 5110444
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have such great legs Stilly!!!


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> From today for work, the first wearing of my White Patent Nosey 100's...amidst the tiny flowers falling from the trees and sticking to my nice red soles...
> View attachment 5110422
> View attachment 5110424
> View attachment 5110425
> View attachment 5110426
> View attachment 5110428
> View attachment 5110429
> View attachment 5110430
> View attachment 5110432
> View attachment 5110433
> View attachment 5110434


Stunning as always, it does look a nice contrast the tiny white flowers stuck to the the sexy red soles


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> For todays Casual Friday, Leopard Pony Fur So Kates with a leather jacket and jeans. It was still a bit chilly in the morning when I shot these pics before heading to work...
> View attachment 5101282
> View attachment 5101283
> View attachment 5101284
> View attachment 5101285
> View attachment 5101286
> View attachment 5101287
> View attachment 5101288
> View attachment 5101289
> View attachment 5101290
> View attachment 5101291


Stilly, I would have a real problem working with you. I don't mean that in a bad way, but I wouldn't get any work done. I would be transfixed on your Louboutons all day. And wondering what stunning pair you would be wearing in the next day. Stunning keep it up.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> From today for work, the first wearing of my White Patent Nosey 100's...amidst the tiny flowers falling from the trees and sticking to my nice red soles...
> View attachment 5110422
> View attachment 5110424
> View attachment 5110425
> View attachment 5110426
> View attachment 5110428
> View attachment 5110429
> View attachment 5110430
> View attachment 5110432
> View attachment 5110433
> View attachment 5110434


Stunning at always ! Too bad Loboutin does not do them with 12 cm heels


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From today for work, the first wearing of my White Patent Nosey 100's...amidst the tiny flowers falling from the trees and sticking to my nice red soles...
> View attachment 5110422
> View attachment 5110424
> View attachment 5110425
> View attachment 5110426
> View attachment 5110428
> View attachment 5110429
> View attachment 5110430
> View attachment 5110432
> View attachment 5110433
> View attachment 5110434


Love the style of these heels - so close to the Unbouts and Debouts... That reminds me Stilly. I wanted to ask you a favor. Could you please do a photoshoot of Debouts/Unbouts wearing toe rings or that glorious ankle/toe ring chain you showed some time ago. I just think that would be a magnificent combination on a magnificent Louboutin Loving Girl !!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> And from the weekend, a basic black outfit with my Black Patent Iriza 120's out for pizza Saturday night...
> View attachment 5110438
> View attachment 5110439
> View attachment 5110440
> View attachment 5110441
> View attachment 5110442
> View attachment 5110443
> View attachment 5110444
> View attachment 5110445
> View attachment 5110446
> View attachment 5110447



Simply classical and gorgeous. Black color is always an amazing choice.


----------



## aporl

Beautiful summer outfits!!
BTW just in case running out of ideas for casual Friday…what about some light or white leggings with open/strapped heels? Would love to see you showcase other patterns of Irizas and other new purchases for summer!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Your toes look so sexy... one of the best styles for us toeclevagelovers, lol!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!



Neil t said:


> Stunning as always, it does look a nice contrast the tiny white flowers stuck to the the sexy red soles



Thanks *Neil*!!! I do love the little flowers though peeling them off my soles afterward is a bit of a chore...



seraphin92 said:


> Stunning at always ! Too bad Loboutin does not do them with 12 cm heels



Thanks *seraphin*!!! Yes 120mm heel would be great on this style...



Christina2 said:


> Love the style of these heels - so close to the Unbouts and Debouts... That reminds me Stilly. I wanted to ask you a favor. Could you please do a photoshoot of Debouts/Unbouts wearing toe rings or that glorious ankle/toe ring chain you showed some time ago. I just think that would be a magnificent combination on a magnificent Louboutin Loving Girl !!!



Thanks *Christina*!!! I'll but that Debouts/Unbouts look on my to-do list...



heelsmodels said:


> Simply classical and gorgeous. Black color is always an amazing choice.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I still love basic black...though with summer almost here you'll be seeing much more white soon...



aporl said:


> Beautiful summer outfits!!
> BTW just in case running out of ideas for casual Friday…what about some light or white leggings with open/strapped heels? Would love to see you showcase other patterns of Irizas and other new purchases for summer!



Thanks *aporl*!!! Thanks for the casual suggestions. Maybe today's post was somewhat anticipating this look...


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, White Jeans and Nude Patent Iriza 120's...


----------



## stilly

I found this old plaid micro mini from ages ago when cleaning out my closet on Saturday so I couldn't resist wearing it to dinner with my Black Patent Hot Chicks. Another pair of heel tips destroyed in this outing..


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, White Jeans and Nude Patent Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 5115981
> View attachment 5115982
> View attachment 5115984
> View attachment 5115985
> View attachment 5115988
> View attachment 5115991
> View attachment 5115992
> View attachment 5115995
> View attachment 5115997
> View attachment 5115998



Beautiful
Love the jeans


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, White Jeans and Nude Patent Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 5115981
> View attachment 5115982
> View attachment 5115984
> View attachment 5115985
> View attachment 5115988
> View attachment 5115991
> View attachment 5115992
> View attachment 5115995
> View attachment 5115997
> View attachment 5115998


Looking soooo good!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> I found this old plaid micro mini from ages ago when cleaning out my closet on Saturday so I couldn't resist wearing it to dinner with my Black Patent Hot Chicks. Another pair of heel tips destroyed in this outing..
> View attachment 5116002
> View attachment 5116003
> View attachment 5116004
> View attachment 5116005
> View attachment 5116006
> View attachment 5116007
> View attachment 5116008
> View attachment 5116009
> View attachment 5116010
> View attachment 5116011


Your legs look so incredibly long with such a short skirt an that hc high heels!!!! You look so tall and beautiful and such in shape!!!


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> I found this old plaid micro mini from ages ago when cleaning out my closet on Saturday so I couldn't resist wearing it to dinner with my Black Patent Hot Chicks. Another pair of heel tips destroyed in this outing..
> View attachment 5116002
> View attachment 5116003
> View attachment 5116004
> View attachment 5116005
> View attachment 5116006
> View attachment 5116007
> View attachment 5116008
> View attachment 5116009
> View attachment 5116010
> View attachment 5116011


What a great idea to have put this mini skirt back on.
With the hot chicks, it makes you beautiful legs !!!
I would have liked to go to dinner with you


----------



## Jamesthompson

Wow. Lovely pics Stilly.
You are the only person I know who could use HC 130 for an actual outing. That is a skill and matches your natural beauty.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, White Jeans and Nude Patent Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 5115981
> View attachment 5115982
> View attachment 5115984
> View attachment 5115985
> View attachment 5115988
> View attachment 5115991
> View attachment 5115992
> View attachment 5115995
> View attachment 5115997
> View attachment 5115998



I really enjoy to see you in jeans and high heels. So casual but so sexy. Your silhouette always help for an elegant and sensual look.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> I found this old plaid micro mini from ages ago when cleaning out my closet on Saturday so I couldn't resist wearing it to dinner with my Black Patent Hot Chicks. Another pair of heel tips destroyed in this outing..
> View attachment 5116002
> View attachment 5116003
> View attachment 5116004
> View attachment 5116005
> View attachment 5116006
> View attachment 5116007
> View attachment 5116008
> View attachment 5116009
> View attachment 5116010
> View attachment 5116011



You are stunningly beautiful and sensual. This super short skirt looks so good on you and the Hot Chicks complete the outfit in a divine way. Yours stunning legs are amazing and in shape as usual. The Hot Chicks arches help on it.
In that evening, you must have made lots of necks turn around to look at you. And this time, it wasn't just the Hot Chicks that did that, but the super short skirt helps a lot, and your stunning legs talk for themselves. Incredible outfit.


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> I found this old plaid micro mini from ages ago when cleaning out my closet on Saturday so I couldn't resist wearing it to dinner with my Black Patent Hot Chicks. Another pair of heel tips destroyed in this outing..
> View attachment 5116002
> View attachment 5116003
> View attachment 5116004
> View attachment 5116005
> View attachment 5116006
> View attachment 5116007
> View attachment 5116008
> View attachment 5116009
> View attachment 5116010
> View attachment 5116011




You look stunning Stilly.


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> I found this old plaid micro mini from ages ago when cleaning out my closet on Saturday so I couldn't resist wearing it to dinner with my Black Patent Hot Chicks. Another pair of heel tips destroyed in this outing..
> View attachment 5116002
> View attachment 5116003
> View attachment 5116004
> View attachment 5116005
> View attachment 5116006
> View attachment 5116007
> View attachment 5116008
> View attachment 5116009
> View attachment 5116010
> View attachment 5116011


Do you not worry you will damage your heels, walking on missing or damaged heel tips.


----------



## aporl

Classy casual outfit! And somehow stilly we are in sync!!


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Beautiful
> Love the jeans



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! I love the white jeans for the warmer weather 



Mitterman77 said:


> Your legs look so incredibly long with such a short skirt an that hc high heels!!!! You look so tall and beautiful and such in shape!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I still like a micro mini every once in a while...



seraphin92 said:


> What a great idea to have put this mini skirt back on.
> With the hot chicks, it makes you beautiful legs !!!
> I would have liked to go to dinner with you



Aww thanks *seraphin*! Its nice to go out to dinner again...and wear my CL's out and about!!!



Jamesthompson said:


> Wow. Lovely pics Stilly.
> You are the only person I know who could use HC 130 for an actual outing. That is a skill and matches your natural beauty.



Thanks so much *James*!!! Some of the other ladies here also wear their 130mm out but there aren't many of us...



heelsmodels said:


> You are stunningly beautiful and sensual. This super short skirt looks so good on you and the Hot Chicks complete the outfit in a divine way. Yours stunning legs are amazing and in shape as usual. The Hot Chicks arches help on it.
> In that evening, you must have made lots of necks turn around to look at you. And this time, it wasn't just the Hot Chicks that did that, but the super short skirt helps a lot, and your stunning legs talk for themselves. Incredible outfit.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!
Yes the super short skirt and Hot Chicks did draw some attention as well as some compliments.
It was a restaurant we frequent often so they're used to seeing me in heels.



Porsha said:


> You look stunning Stilly.



Thanks *Porsha*!!!



aporl said:


> Classy casual outfit! And somehow stilly we are in sync!!



Thanks *aporl*!!! I'll try to do the CL sandals or open toes for casual soon as you suggested as well...



Neil t said:


> Do you not worry you will damage your heels, walking on missing or damaged heel tips.



I don't worry about them that much anymore* Neil*. They're meant to be worn and enjoyed.
I'm fairly careful wear I walk and I've certainly improved walking in them over time.
I also now have 2 pairs of Black Patent Hot Chicks so in case there is some serious damage to one of the pairs I have a backup!


----------



## stilly

For work today, a new red floral Reformation mini dress and my Eveque Python So Kates...


----------



## chowlover2

Sensational!


----------



## KatPerry

Love the outfit!


----------



## heelsmodels

Gorgeous outfit.


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Sensational!



Thanks so much *chowlover*!!!



KatPerry said:


> Love the outfit!



Thanks *Kat*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> Gorgeous outfit.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, Nude Salonu 120's with jeans and a blazer...


----------



## stilly

From last night, black and white in Black Python Lady Peeps with a new white mini...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From last night, black and white in Black Python Lady Peeps with a new white mini...
> View attachment 5122046
> View attachment 5122047
> View attachment 5122048
> View attachment 5122049
> View attachment 5122050
> View attachment 5122051
> View attachment 5122052
> View attachment 5122053
> View attachment 5122054
> View attachment 5122055


Black and white looks good, love your mini because its really a mini, lol!!!


----------



## KatPerry

Sky high heels and short skirts, perfection!


----------



## chowlover2

Hot stuff!


----------



## Christina2

Love the look of Lady Peeps but the model with the thinner heel is a bit sexier, don't you think ? Which of the Lady Peeps is easier to walk in ? Also, have you ever tried back seamed nylons with a REAL mini? I love wearing that combination myself.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> From last night, black and white in Black Python Lady Peeps with a new white mini...
> View attachment 5122046
> View attachment 5122047
> View attachment 5122048
> View attachment 5122049
> View attachment 5122050
> View attachment 5122051
> View attachment 5122052
> View attachment 5122053
> View attachment 5122054
> View attachment 5122055


Great outfit, Stilly as usual 
Your legs look incredibly long!
How high are the heels?


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Salonu 120's with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5122036
> View attachment 5122037
> View attachment 5122038
> View attachment 5122039
> View attachment 5122040
> View attachment 5122041
> View attachment 5122042
> View attachment 5122043
> View attachment 5122044
> View attachment 5122045



Absolutely stunning outfit


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Salonu 120's with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5122036
> View attachment 5122037
> View attachment 5122038
> View attachment 5122039
> View attachment 5122040
> View attachment 5122041
> View attachment 5122042
> View attachment 5122043
> View attachment 5122044
> View attachment 5122045



Your casual outfit is simply amazing and very sensual. I really enjoy you jeans and high heels look. You always look so sensual and elegant.


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> From last night, black and white in Black Python Lady Peeps with a new white mini...
> View attachment 5122046
> View attachment 5122047
> View attachment 5122048
> View attachment 5122049
> View attachment 5122050
> View attachment 5122051
> View attachment 5122052
> View attachment 5122053
> View attachment 5122054
> View attachment 5122055



Absolutely stunning.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From last night, black and white in Black Python Lady Peeps with a new white mini...
> View attachment 5122046
> View attachment 5122047
> View attachment 5122048
> View attachment 5122049
> View attachment 5122050
> View attachment 5122051
> View attachment 5122052
> View attachment 5122053
> View attachment 5122054
> View attachment 5122055



You look stunning and very sexy. Those miniskirt and your Black Lady Peep are perfect, letting your wonderful legs to be admired.
Simply divine and always showing your amazing taste to dress. To tease is so natural in you, because your outfits are always so sensual that no one can't be indiferent of them.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Salonu 120's with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5122036
> View attachment 5122037
> View attachment 5122038
> View attachment 5122039
> View attachment 5122040
> View attachment 5122041
> View attachment 5122042
> View attachment 5122043
> View attachment 5122044
> View attachment 5122045


You look soooooooo hot!!!!!!!


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> For work today, a new red floral Reformation mini dress and my Eveque Python So Kates...
> View attachment 5118426
> View attachment 5118427
> View attachment 5118428
> View attachment 5118430
> View attachment 5118431
> View attachment 5118432
> View attachment 5118433
> View attachment 5118434
> View attachment 5118436
> View attachment 5118437


Stunning, love the colour it really pops a right head turner


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> From last night, black and white in Black Python Lady Peeps with a new white mini...
> View attachment 5122046
> View attachment 5122047
> View attachment 5122048
> View attachment 5122049
> View attachment 5122050
> View attachment 5122051
> View attachment 5122052
> View attachment 5122053
> View attachment 5122054
> View attachment 5122055



Is this your shortest mini Stilly?


----------



## Yukonstar

stilly said:


> From last night, black and white in Black Python Lady Peeps with a new white mini...
> View attachment 5122046
> View attachment 5122047
> View attachment 5122048
> View attachment 5122049
> View attachment 5122050
> View attachment 5122051
> View attachment 5122052
> View attachment 5122053
> View attachment 5122054
> View attachment 5122055



Me and DH are huge fans of yours Stilly. Both he and me think this is the hottest outfit you have ever worn, please more like this!  Did you go out and about wearing this fabulous look?


----------



## aporl

Again stilly I’m so in love with your latest 2 outfits, may I ask - have you taken any additional close shots of Salonu and LP as well?


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Black and white looks good, love your mini because its really a mini, lol!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I do love a mini mini...



KatPerry said:


> Sky high heels and short skirts, perfection!



Thanks *Kat*!!! Perfect for the warmer weather...



chowlover2 said:


> Hot stuff!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!



Christina2 said:


> Love the look of Lady Peeps but the model with the thinner heel is a bit sexier, don't you think ? Which of the Lady Peeps is easier to walk in ? Also, have you ever tried back seamed nylons with a REAL mini? I love wearing that combination myself.



I think you mean the Fetish Peeps *Christina*. I do love those but I only have them in Nude and they're hard to find at this point. Its a bit too hot outside for nylons now. That might be a nice fall/winter outfit...



seraphin92 said:


> Great outfit, Stilly as usual
> Your legs look incredibly long!
> How high are the heels?



Thanks *seraphin*!!! These are the standard 150mm heel Lady Peeps...



jeans&heels said:


> Absolutely stunning outfit



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> Your casual outfit is simply amazing and very sensual. I really enjoy you jeans and high heels look. You always look so sensual and elegant.



Oh thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!



Porsha said:


> Absolutely stunning.



Thanks *Porsha*!!!



aporl said:


> You look soooooooo hot!!!!!!!



Thanks *aporl*!!!



Neil t said:


> Stunning, love the colour it really pops a right head turner



Thanks so much *Neil t*!!!



Yukonstar said:


> Me and DH are huge fans of yours Stilly. Both he and me think this is the hottest outfit you have ever worn, please more like this!  Did you go out and about wearing this fabulous look?



Oh thanks *Yukonstar*!!! I always love the classic black & white...



Porsha said:


> Is this your shortest mini Stilly?



Oh no...I have shorter minis *Porsha*...micro minis...some a little too short to post...


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, a new Staud White Dress (puff sleeve of course) with my Leopard & White Front Double 120's...
PS - The ankle bruises are from a recent stumble in So Kates against a street curb...such are the hazards of super high heels...


----------



## Christina2

As always beautiful heels, gorgeous outfit. I must confess I don't even notice any bruises. Hope you didn't get hurt or damage your heels. I must say I can certainly relate to the hazards of wearing super high heels. I have caught my heel on the edge of curbs and going down stairs more times than I can count. Is that how you tumbled ? Oh, and I can remember back when we were having some rain last fall the streets were full of wet leaves so you can imagine how treacherous that was in 130mm Hot Chicks, especially since I don't drive and my walk to work is almost two miles - two "dangerous" miles sometimes if you know what I mean lol.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Oh no...I have shorter minis *Porsha*...micro minis...some a little too short to post...


I know what you mean Stilly. I just love the look of micro-miniskirts and dresses. You know the fashion rule -_ The higher the heels, the shorter the skirt !_


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From yesterday, a new Staud White Dress (puff sleeve of course) with my Leopard & White Front Double 120's...
> PS - The ankle bruises are from a recent stumble in So Kates against a street curb...such are the hazards of super high heels...
> View attachment 5125437
> View attachment 5125438
> View attachment 5125439
> View attachment 5125440
> View attachment 5125441
> View attachment 5125442
> View attachment 5125443
> View attachment 5125444
> View attachment 5125445
> View attachment 5125446


Wherever did you find such delightful heels ? I simply adore the little peek at the toes - so sexy. Just wish the heels were 130mm - that's been my go to size for quite a while now... Time to look for 140's lol.


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Whats a good micro mini skirt brand do you have a picture that is safe for work that you are not modelling? I am looking for a micro mini skirt but I can never find one that is not cheap and trashy looking.


----------



## annamoon

Christina2 said:


> As always beautiful heels, gorgeous outfit. I must confess I don't even notice any bruises. Hope you didn't get hurt or damage your heels. I must say I can certainly relate to the hazards of wearing super high heels. I have caught my heel on the edge of curbs and going down stairs more times than I can count. Is that how you tumbled ? Oh, and I can remember back when we were having some rain last fall the streets were full of wet leaves so you can imagine how treacherous that was in 130mm Hot Chicks, especially since I don't drive and my walk to work is almost two miles - two "dangerous" miles sometimes if you know what I mean lol.


Total admiration Christina being able to walk 2m there an back in your 130 hot chicks.


----------



## Christina2

annamoon said:


> Total admiration Christina being able to walk 2m there an back in your 130 hot chicks.


Thank you annamoon. It is a bit of a challenge to walk so far in 130mm Hot Chicks but like all things that are worth doing well - all it takes is practice, practice, practice. I'm sure you could do it if you put your mind to it.

PS I think it is a bit of a shame that Louboutin is calling anything less than 130mm a Hot Chick. So sad. Sort of like calling a Camry with leather seats a Lexus.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From yesterday, a new Staud White Dress (puff sleeve of course) with my Leopard & White Front Double 120's...
> PS - The ankle bruises are from a recent stumble in So Kates against a street curb...such are the hazards of super high heels...
> View attachment 5125437
> View attachment 5125438
> View attachment 5125439
> View attachment 5125440
> View attachment 5125441
> View attachment 5125442
> View attachment 5125443
> View attachment 5125444
> View attachment 5125445
> View attachment 5125446


have a great weekend, dear miss puff sleeve, lol!


----------



## allar

Christina2 said:


> As always beautiful heels, gorgeous outfit. I must confess I don't even notice any bruises. Hope you didn't get hurt or damage your heels. I must say I can certainly relate to the hazards of wearing super high heels. I have caught my heel on the edge of curbs and going down stairs more times than I can count. Is that how you tumbled ? Oh, and I can remember back when we were having some rain last fall the streets were full of wet leaves so you can imagine how treacherous that was in 130mm Hot Chicks, especially since I don't drive and my walk to work is almost two miles - two "dangerous" miles sometimes if you know what I mean lol.


2 miles in Hot Chick’s and then a full day at work, your poor feet. I hope you sit all all and get a ride home.


----------



## jeans&heels

Christina2 said:


> Thank you annamoon. It is a bit of a challenge to walk so far in 130mm Hot Chicks but like all things that are worth doing well - all it takes is practice, practice, practice. I'm sure you could do it if you put your mind to it.
> 
> PS I think it is a bit of a shame that Louboutin is calling anything less than 130mm a Hot Chick. So sad. Sort of like calling a Camry with leather seats a Lexus.



Do you like to wear jeans with your Hot Chicks or your other heels?


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> As always beautiful heels, gorgeous outfit. I must confess I don't even notice any bruises. Hope you didn't get hurt or damage your heels. I must say I can certainly relate to the hazards of wearing super high heels. I have caught my heel on the edge of curbs and going down stairs more times than I can count. Is that how you tumbled ? Oh, and I can remember back when we were having some rain last fall the streets were full of wet leaves so you can imagine how treacherous that was in 130mm Hot Chicks, especially since I don't drive and my walk to work is almost two miles - two "dangerous" miles sometimes if you know what I mean lol.



It wasn't too bad *Christina*...just a few small bruises as my ankle contacted the hard curb. I got one shoe slightly caught in a storm grate and lost my balance a bit. No damage to the CL's thankfully. Yes there are always challenges when you wear heels. 
Do you walk 2 miles in your Hot Chicks to work or put them on when you arrive?


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> I know what you mean Stilly. I just love the look of micro-miniskirts and dresses. You know the fashion rule -_ The higher the heels, the shorter the skirt !_



I totally agree *Christina*!!!
I love the micro minis and they're usually OK when I wear them out but sometimes when I take these pics the camera angle shows a bit too much...


----------



## stilly

Qqitzcrystal said:


> Whats a good micro mini skirt brand do you have a picture that is safe for work that you are not modelling? I am looking for a micro mini skirt but I can never find one that is not cheap and trashy looking.



There really aren't any known brands of micro minis that I know of *Qqitzcrystal*. You just have to try them and see if they look OK...


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Thank you annamoon. It is a bit of a challenge to walk so far in 130mm Hot Chicks but like all things that are worth doing well - all it takes is practice, practice, practice. I'm sure you could do it if you put your mind to it.
> 
> PS I think it is a bit of a shame that Louboutin is calling anything less than 130mm a Hot Chick. So sad. Sort of like calling a Camry with leather seats a Lexus.



That is amazing *Christina*!!! I walked many blocks in my Hot Chicks but I've never done anything close 2 miles at one time. You really are the queen of the Hot Chicks...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> have a great weekend, dear miss puff sleeve, lol!



Aww thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

For yesterday's Casual Friday...White jeans, a Navy Blazer and my Nude Crosspiga 120's...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> For yesterday's Casual Friday...White jeans, a Navy Blazer and my Nude Crosspiga 120's...
> View attachment 5127044
> View attachment 5127045
> View attachment 5127046
> View attachment 5127047
> View attachment 5127048
> View attachment 5127049
> View attachment 5127050
> View attachment 5127051
> View attachment 5127052
> View attachment 5127053



Beautiful outfit
White jeans looks amazing on you


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> For yesterday's Casual Friday...White jeans, a Navy Blazer and my Nude Crosspiga 120's...
> View attachment 5127044
> View attachment 5127045
> View attachment 5127046
> View attachment 5127047
> View attachment 5127048
> View attachment 5127049
> View attachment 5127050
> View attachment 5127051
> View attachment 5127052
> View attachment 5127053


Gosh you look so good! These jeans fit so perfectly, you are looking even fitter than ever.... and the toecleavage wearing the crosspigas is very impresive!


----------



## racquel

MsYvonne said:


> I really hope the moderators ban you for such offensive post.



I apologize for any offensiveness on my part!

via The Law of Attraction & The Secret


> In life you will realize there is a role for everyone to meet. Some will test you, some will use you, some will love you, and some will teach you. *But the ones who are truly important are the ones who bring out the best in you*. They are the rare and amazing people who remind you why it's worth it.



I'm simply trying to bring out the best in Stilly. Her potential is beyond belief, she should be a (star) model/actress.




> It Is Not Always Possible To Be The Best, But It Is Always Possible To Improve Your Own Performance



Stilly is one of the best Louboutin models (as a hobby!), but going face-less (for 10 yrs on this thread, 3 MILLION views) is not achieving her potential!

"Eyes are the window to woman's soul"

Myself (likely others) are missing her entirety (Bigger Picture) -- human-interest.

I'm a Stilly fan like everyone else:

heroic effort to help PF community (generosity.."heart"), exquisite photography (Art), *sweet* personality (kindness)

Stilly:


> I tend to frequent the same places so many people are used to my outfits/heels. The grocery store, coffee shop, post office, etc. all see me heels quite often. I do get stares, looks and comments but many are positive so I've learned to ignore the negative side. You get used to it over time...



via Quoteinvestigator:


> *The woman who follows the crowd will usually get no further than the crowd. The woman who walks alone is likely to find herself in places no one has ever been before.*
> 
> Creativity in living is not without its attendant difficulties, for *peculiarity breeds contempt*. And the unfortunate thing about being ahead of your time is that when people finally realize you were right, they’ll say it was obvious all along. *You have two choices in your life; you can dissolve into the mainstream, or you can be distinct. To be distinct, you must be different. To be different, you must strive to be what no one else but you can be . . . **



Stilly is truly one of a kind, a fearless disrupter. Along with (Louboutin lover) Gwen Stefani, who has her own UNIQUE artistic style.

Stilly..FTW!!

*WOW:*
You were the instigator, that launched the "pop" disruption in Classical Piano -- female pianists (Yuja Wang, Lola Astanova) rocking TRASHY fashion. Louboutin heels (5" and above, sometimes platforms) with mini mini skimpy dresses. MILLIONS of Youtube hits, media is abuzz.

Yuja Wang apparently found this PF thread (started in 2011), & emulated your look! Which inspired Lola Astanova to do the same:



So Kate, silver sparkle Pigalle 120, platforms


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> For yesterday's Casual Friday...White jeans, a Navy Blazer and my Nude Crosspiga 120's...
> View attachment 5127044
> View attachment 5127045
> View attachment 5127046
> View attachment 5127047
> View attachment 5127048
> View attachment 5127049
> View attachment 5127050
> View attachment 5127051
> View attachment 5127052
> View attachment 5127053


What a killer!!!!!!


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Beautiful outfit
> White jeans looks amazing on you



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! I am loving the white jeans this summer...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Gosh you look so good! These jeans fit so perfectly, you are looking even fitter than ever.... and the toecleavage wearing the crosspigas is very impresive!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> What a killer!!!!!!



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Saturday night, a little red, white and blue in my Geo Pumps for the Independence Day 4th of July holiday...


----------



## stilly

Out last night for a 4th of July dinner in my new White Patent So Kates...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From Saturday night, a little red, white and blue in my Geo Pumps for the Independence Day 4th of July holiday...
> View attachment 5128880
> View attachment 5128881
> View attachment 5128884
> View attachment 5128885
> View attachment 5128886
> View attachment 5128887
> View attachment 5128888
> View attachment 5128889
> View attachment 5128890
> View attachment 5128891


I'm not sure if it's me or you but I swear your kegs are getting better looking every time you show then in a micro-mini. Must be the way the heels are working your legs dear... and there is something about spikes on a pointy toe pump that looks sooooo sexy !!  Still hoping to see toe rings in Unbouts or Debouts but I'm sure they will come one day.


----------



## Christina2

Christina2 said:


> I'm not sure if it's me or you but I swear your kegs are getting better looking every time you show then in a micro-mini. Must be the way the heels are working your legs dear... and there is something about spikes on a pointy toe pump that looks sooooo sexy !!  Still hoping to see toe rings in Unbouts or Debouts but I'm sure they will come one day.


I meant legs of course my dear.


----------



## MsYvonne

Stilly be sure many, very many love you the way you are and the way you show your high heels to the world.
Lovely to see the changes over the years and cool to see what has not been changed all those years.
It shall be understood there is a life beyond what you show us here and it is fully appreciated to keep private what shall be kept private.
I hope you keep sharing what you share for so many years and keep doing it the way only you can do it.


----------



## Mitterman77

So Kates are always a sexy choice! Looking very girlish!


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> I totally agree *Christina*!!!
> I love the micro minis and they're usually OK when I wear them out but sometimes when I take these pics the camera angle shows a bit too much...


Оh! Stilly, your legs are beautiful.
You can afford to wear micro minis.
We are waiting to see you with micro skirts and high heels.
You will always be classy!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> I'm not sure if it's me or you but I swear your kegs are getting better looking every time you show then in a micro-mini. Must be the way the heels are working your legs dear... and there is something about spikes on a pointy toe pump that looks sooooo sexy !!  Still hoping to see toe rings in Unbouts or Debouts but I'm sure they will come one day.



Thanks *Christina*!!!
Oh I don't think my legs have changed much but the micro minis certainly make them appear to be longer.
I forgot all about the toe rings and Debouts/Unbouts. I'll try to get that in this week...



MsYvonne said:


> Stilly be sure many, very many love you the way you are and the way you show your high heels to the world.
> Lovely to see the changes over the years and cool to see what has not been changed all those years.
> It shall be understood there is a life beyond what you show us here and it is fully appreciated to keep private what shall be kept private.
> I hope you keep sharing what you share for so many years and keep doing it the way only you can do it.



Thanks so much *MsYvonne*!!!
Hopefully I can keep sharing for a while...



Mitterman77 said:


> So Kates are always a sexy choice! Looking very girlish!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



seraphin92 said:


> Оh! Stilly, your legs are beautiful.
> You can afford to wear micro minis.
> We are waiting to see you with micro skirts and high heels.
> You will always be classy!



Oh thanks *seraphin*!!!
I just need to adjust the camera angle for the micro minis a bit...


----------



## stilly

As most of you can tell from this thread, I love my White CL's and take every opportunity to wear them especially in the warmer weather. I picked up this new pair of Latte Napa Shiny So Kates from Vestiaire Collective at about half the normal retail price. 
Here they are with an all white look for a warm summer day...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> As most of you can tell from this thread, I love my White CL's and take every opportunity to wear them especially in the warmer weather. I picked up this new pair of Latte Napa Shiny So Kates from Vestiaire Collective at about half the normal retail price.
> Here they are with an all white look for a warm summer day...
> View attachment 5130423
> View attachment 5130424
> View attachment 5130425
> View attachment 5130426
> View attachment 5130427
> View attachment 5130436
> View attachment 5130437
> View attachment 5130438
> View attachment 5130439
> View attachment 5130440


So white, such a innocent look, so sexy!


----------



## Paddy0174

Mitterman77 said:


> So white, such a innocent look, so sexy!



And something tells me, the looks from Stilly are innocent, but the rest...    Nice pics Stilly, thank you for sharing!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> So white, such a innocent look, so sexy!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

Paddy0174 said:


> And something tells me, the looks from Stilly are innocent, but the rest...    Nice pics Stilly, thank you for sharing!



Thanks *Paddy*!!! I can be innocent at times...


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, Black & White Patent Debout 120's...


----------



## stilly

And from an early dinner out last night, another black & white outfit in Black Kid Allenissima 130's with a new Black & White Reformation Dress...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Black & White Patent Debout 120's...
> View attachment 5133861
> View attachment 5133862
> View attachment 5133863
> View attachment 5133864
> View attachment 5133865
> View attachment 5133866
> View attachment 5133867
> View attachment 5133868
> View attachment 5133869
> View attachment 5133870



Not jeans, but still a pretty casual outfit


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Black & White Patent Debout 120's...
> View attachment 5133861
> View attachment 5133862
> View attachment 5133863
> View attachment 5133864
> View attachment 5133865
> View attachment 5133866
> View attachment 5133867
> View attachment 5133868
> View attachment 5133869
> View attachment 5133870


Oh Stilly. You are such a dear to post these pics. You know how much I love the look of Debouts and the toe rings + your outfit make just the perfect combination. I think I mentioned this before but dear, your legs are THE perfect size and shape for leggings... and with that cute little "bubble butt" bum of yours I swear you must stop traffic and be the envy of every other girl in the office. You certainly would be where I work. Every Friday we have a little candid contest to see who can wear the "flirtiest" outfit and, I can honestly say, you would win hands down with that Friday outfit !! Tell me dear, do the other girls you work with wear dresses and heels ? There are 4 of us (plus a VERY female manager) at the shop so everyday is a bit of a fashion show - especially when the shop is empty of customers. I mean girls have to talk about something all day, right ?


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Black & White Patent Debout 120's...
> View attachment 5133861
> View attachment 5133862
> View attachment 5133863
> View attachment 5133864
> View attachment 5133865
> View attachment 5133866
> View attachment 5133867
> View attachment 5133868
> View attachment 5133869
> View attachment 5133870



Pure elegance. You look simply fantastic.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> And from an early dinner out last night, another black & white outfit in Black Kid Allenissima 130's with a new Black & White Reformation Dress...
> View attachment 5133877
> View attachment 5133878
> View attachment 5133879
> View attachment 5133880
> View attachment 5133881
> View attachment 5133882
> View attachment 5133883
> View attachment 5133884
> View attachment 5133885
> View attachment 5133886



You look absolutely beautiful, elegant, and very sensual. I have to be honest and I was missing seeing you in 130mm high heels. You always look amazing wearing 130mm heels.


----------



## chowlover2

Knocking it out of the park as usual!


----------



## Mitterman77

Perfect combination, black-withe, great toecleavage, lovely POV pic with the two toerings, lovely bum-hugging trousers, soooo cute and sexy!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Black & White Patent Debout 120's...
> View attachment 5133861
> View attachment 5133862
> View attachment 5133863
> View attachment 5133864
> View attachment 5133865
> View attachment 5133866
> View attachment 5133867
> View attachment 5133868
> View attachment 5133869
> View attachment 5133870



I can’t stop imagining the reactions from your male colleagues - how can they resist such a sexy outfit!!  You’re rocking with leggings this summer!!


----------



## Christina2

Stilly my dear -
Your feet and toes look so divine in clear pumps. I thought you might fancy a pair of these. They come in different heel heights with or without platforms. Let me know what you think of them dear ...


----------



## annamoon

stilly said:


> And from an early dinner out last night, another black & white outfit in Black Kid Allenissima 130's with a new Black & White Reformation Dress...
> View attachment 5133877
> View attachment 5133878
> View attachment 5133879
> View attachment 5133880
> View attachment 5133881
> View attachment 5133882
> View attachment 5133883
> View attachment 5133884
> View attachment 5133885
> View attachment 5133886


They are so delicate and one of my favourites heels, you look great in them and your feet are amazing having worn heels for so long. Goes against all the advice not to wear high heels.


----------



## Nottwenty

Annamoon,
I’m, like many here, devastated by CL dropping all 130mm and, as far as I know
all 120s except the SK…which I am buying as many as I can.  The 100mm HC just looks dumb…a “want to be” for them that can’t.

Fortunately I grabbed up a few 120mm Irizas…one pair a one off  from a fashion show in Australia!  Sort of subtle pinkish salmon patent.

I have a hard time with wearing any slings, no matter the height or brand.  Slipping sling. Anyway, I’ll appreciate Allenissismas from afar.


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Not jeans, but still a pretty casual outfit



I deem any pants as casual for me *jeans&heels*...



Christina2 said:


> Oh Stilly. You are such a dear to post these pics. You know how much I love the look of Debouts and the toe rings + your outfit make just the perfect combination. I think I mentioned this before but dear, your legs are THE perfect size and shape for leggings... and with that cute little "bubble butt" bum of yours I swear you must stop traffic and be the envy of every other girl in the office. You certainly would be where I work. Every Friday we have a little candid contest to see who can wear the "flirtiest" outfit and, I can honestly say, you would win hands down with that Friday outfit !! Tell me dear, do the other girls you work with wear dresses and heels ? There are 4 of us (plus a VERY female manager) at the shop so everyday is a bit of a fashion show - especially when the shop is empty of customers. I mean girls have to talk about something all day, right ?



Thanks *Christina*!!! Yes the other girls in office do wear dresses and skirts as well as heels occasionally. There are only a fraction of us in the office at this point though and only a few days a week. Most of them don't wear heels for Friday Casual though.
These are actually slim black pants not leggings...but they do fit fairly "slim"...



heelsmodels said:


> You look absolutely beautiful, elegant, and very sensual. I have to be honest and I was missing seeing you in 130mm high heels. You always look amazing wearing 130mm heels.



Oh thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I wear the 130mm heels on and off. You'll see more in the coming weeks...



chowlover2 said:


> Knocking it out of the park as usual!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> Perfect combination, black-withe, great toecleavage, lovely POV pic with the two toerings, lovely bum-hugging trousers, soooo cute and sexy!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I thought you might enjoy them...



aporl said:


> I can’t stop imagining the reactions from your male colleagues - how can they resist such a sexy outfit!!  You’re rocking with leggings this summer!!



Thanks *aporl*!!! Unfortunately there were only a handful of folks in the office to see this outfit on Friday...



Christina2 said:


> Stilly my dear -
> Your feet and toes look so divine in clear pumps. I thought you might fancy a pair of these. They come in different heel heights with or without platforms. Let me know what you think of them dear ...
> View attachment 5135590



I've bought from them before *Christina*...and I do like clear heels but I'd like them more without the platform.
Their heels are OK quality but they're all custom order with some long wait times.



annamoon said:


> They are so delicate and one of my favourites heels, you look great in them and your feet are amazing having worn heels for so long. Goes against all the advice not to wear high heels.



Thanks *annamoon*!!! I do love the minimalism of this style as a "barely there" sandal.



Nottwenty said:


> Annamoon,
> I’m, like many here, devastated by CL dropping all 130mm and, as far as I know
> all 120s except the SK…which I am buying as many as I can.  The 100mm HC just looks dumb…a “want to be” for them that can’t.
> 
> Fortunately I grabbed up a few 120mm Irizas…one pair a one off  from a fashion show in Australia!  Sort of subtle pinkish salmon patent.
> 
> I have a hard time with wearing any slings, no matter the height or brand.  Slipping sling. Anyway, I’ll appreciate Allenissismas from afar.



Maybe CL will bring back the 130mm styles at some point. Fashion is cyclical and many trends do tend to come back at some point...


----------



## stilly

I broke the heel on my Black Kid So Kates yesterday...fortunately it was at home before leaving for work.
I'll have to say this is the first broken CL heel I've had and it should be totally fixable.
I've worn this pair a lot over the past few years so I can't complain. Off to the cobbler they go...


----------



## stilly

I decided to try to wear my CL boots/booties more this summer so here are my Black Kid So Kate 120 Booties with a little navy polka dot mini...


----------



## MBB Fan

What a lovely look.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> I broke the heel on my Black Kid So Kates yesterday...fortunately it was at home before leaving for work.
> I'll have to say this is the first broken CL heel I've had and it should be totally fixable.
> I've worn this pair a lot over the past few years so I can't complain. Off to the cobbler they go...
> View attachment 5135715
> View attachment 5135716
> View attachment 5135720
> View attachment 5135723



It is always a problem when this happens, especially when the heels are high, which can create a huge discomfort on your feet and ankles. At least this happened before leaving your house. You had a little luck in that morning's bad luck. At least, the damaged heel can be fixed.




stilly said:


> I decided to try to wear my CL boots/booties more this summer so here are my Black Kid So Kate 120 Booties with a little navy polka dot mini...
> View attachment 5135725
> View attachment 5135726
> View attachment 5135727
> View attachment 5135761
> View attachment 5135762
> View attachment 5135763
> View attachment 5135764
> View attachment 5135765
> View attachment 5135766
> View attachment 5135767



You look gorgeous, sensual, and full of elegance as usual. The short skirt and ankle boots match so well.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> I deem any pants as casual for me *jeans&heels*...


Sorry if you misunderstood me,I ment even though not jeans it was still a very pretty outfit I think jeans on you is very stylish and absolutely gorgeous Any change of seeing you in 130mm heels and jeans any time soon?


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> I decided to try to wear my CL boots/booties more this summer so here are my Black Kid So Kate 120 Booties with a little navy polka dot mini...


Absolutely sumerish, girlish, flirty and sexy above all.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> I broke the heel on my Black Kid So Kates yesterday...fortunately it was at home before leaving for work.
> I'll have to say this is the first broken CL heel I've had and it should be totally fixable.
> I've worn this pair a lot over the past few years so I can't complain. Off to the cobbler they go...
> View attachment 5135715
> View attachment 5135716
> View attachment 5135720
> View attachment 5135723


Looks totally fixable to me. Last time this happened to me was at the top of a long flight of stairs. Luckily my BF almost caught me so all I suffered was a sprained ankle and a little embarassment - lol. Afterward he said he felt like my knight in shining amour and we had a wonderful hug and kiss so it all ended OK. BTW my Hot Chicks were repaired to look like new - which was, of course the most important thing. I would so not want to lose a pair of my babies...


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> I've bought from them before *Christina*...and I do like clear heels but I'd like them more without the platform.
> Their heels are OK quality but they're all custom order with some long wait times.


There are also Jessica RICH's FANCY STILETTO GOLD worn by JLO. The heel is 12..I think they would suit you very well !


----------



## KatPerry

So glad they’re fixable.


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> What a lovely look.



Thanks *MBB*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> It is always a problem when this happens, especially when the heels are high, which can create a huge discomfort on your feet and ankles. At least this happened before leaving your house. You had a little luck in that morning's bad luck. At least, the damaged heel can be fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look gorgeous, sensual, and full of elegance as usual. The short skirt and ankle boots match so well.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I'm amazing I can even walk in heels with such slender heel without them breaking. I already sent them off for repairs...



jeans&heels said:


> Sorry if you misunderstood me,I ment even though not jeans it was still a very pretty outfit I think jeans on you is very stylish and absolutely gorgeous Any change of seeing you in 130mm heels and jeans any time soon?



I know what you meant* jeans&heels*...thank you!!!
I try the jeans and 130mm soon...



MsYvonne said:


> Absolutely sumerish, girlish, flirty and sexy above all.



Thanks so much *MsYvonne*!!!



Christina2 said:


> Looks totally fixable to me. Last time this happened to me was at the top of a long flight of stairs. Luckily my BF almost caught me so all I suffered was a sprained ankle and a little embarassment - lol. Afterward he said he felt like my knight in shining amour and we had a wonderful hug and kiss so it all ended OK. BTW my Hot Chicks were repaired to look like new - which was, of course the most important thing. I would so not want to lose a pair of my babies...



Thanks *Christina*!!! Wow I'm happy you had a nice moment after your mishap on the stairs.
The cobblers can do wonders on repairing heels...



seraphin92 said:


> There are also Jessica RICH's FANCY STILETTO GOLD worn by JLO. The heel is 12..I think they would suit you very well !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136775
> View attachment 5136777



I saw these *seraphin* but they were sold out of my size in black and don't love gold heels.



KatPerry said:


> So glad they’re fixable.



Thanks *Kat*!!! I already sent them off for repairs...


----------



## stilly

From this week, my Neon Patent Rivierina 120's with a white dress on a breezy day...


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, my White Patent Coxinelle 120's with my new dark rinse 24 Hour Frame jeans and a new red blazer...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, my White Patent Coxinelle 120's with my new dark rinse 24 Hour Frame jeans and a new red blazer...
> View attachment 5139685
> View attachment 5139686
> View attachment 5139687
> View attachment 5139688
> View attachment 5139689
> View attachment 5139690
> View attachment 5139691
> View attachment 5139692
> View attachment 5139693
> View attachment 5139694



So beautiful


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, my White Patent Coxinelle 120's with my new dark rinse 24 Hour Frame jeans and a new red blazer...
> View attachment 5139685
> View attachment 5139686
> View attachment 5139687
> View attachment 5139688
> View attachment 5139689
> View attachment 5139690
> View attachment 5139691
> View attachment 5139692
> View attachment 5139693
> View attachment 5139694


I love it from top to bottom!! You're so inspiring putting things together. Really enjoy to see your summer casual series


----------



## Jamesthompson

Gorgeous pictures. Lovely heels too !


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> So beautiful



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



Jamesthompson said:


> Gorgeous pictures. Lovely heels too !



Thanks* James*!!!



aporl said:


> I love it from top to bottom!! You're so inspiring putting things together. Really enjoy to see your summer casual series



Thanks so much* aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

From the weekend, my Titi (Yellow) Patent Hot Chicks got a night out with a new dress...


----------



## stilly

By request, I wore an older pair of CL's today to work...Natural Python Lipsinka 120's with a basic black dress...


----------



## Paddy0174

"By request"...? Where can I line up to pull a number?  

As always, you look fantastic!


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> By request, I wore an older pair of CL's today to work...Natural Python Lipsinka 120's with a basic black dress...
> View attachment 5142356
> View attachment 5142357
> View attachment 5142359
> View attachment 5142360
> View attachment 5142361
> View attachment 5142362
> View attachment 5142363
> View attachment 5142364
> View attachment 5142365
> View attachment 5142366


Wow those heels are skinny. How are they to walk in?  You look great.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From the weekend, my Titi (Yellow) Patent Hot Chicks got a night out with a new dress...
> View attachment 5142316
> View attachment 5142317
> View attachment 5142318
> View attachment 5142319
> View attachment 5142320
> View attachment 5142321
> View attachment 5142324
> View attachment 5142325
> View attachment 5142327
> View attachment 5142328



You always look fantastic, elegant and very sensual wearing Hot Chicks and this time isn't different. Always beautiful.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> By request, I wore an older pair of CL's today to work...Natural Python Lipsinka 120's with a basic black dress...
> View attachment 5142356
> View attachment 5142357
> View attachment 5142359
> View attachment 5142360
> View attachment 5142361
> View attachment 5142362
> View attachment 5142363
> View attachment 5142364
> View attachment 5142365
> View attachment 5142366


Thank you... You are truly awesome. That outfit is very classic, very elegant, always full of style. Those heels heels shoes are so sexy with ultra thin metal heels. Simply amazing.


----------



## luiza

stilly said:


> By request, I wore an older pair of CL's today to work...Natural Python Lipsinka 120's with a basic black dress...
> View attachment 5142356
> View attachment 5142357
> View attachment 5142359
> View attachment 5142360
> View attachment 5142361
> View attachment 5142362
> View attachment 5142363
> View attachment 5142364
> View attachment 5142365
> View attachment 5142366


This is my style, i'm dieing when i see today's almost all wearing sneakers or ugly flats, nothing to do with beauty. We all Have to try to keep this style alive wearing as much as We can such beauties as Stilly îs doing.


----------



## annamoon

luiza said:


> This is my style, i'm dieing when i see today's almost all wearing sneakers or ugly flats, nothing to do with beauty. We all Have to try to keep this style alive wearing as much as We can such beauties as Stilly îs doing.


I agree Luisa, everyone seems to be in white sneaker, so boring!!


----------



## albatros

luiza said:


> This is my style, i'm dieing when i see today's almost all wearing sneakers or ugly flats, nothing to do with beauty. We all Have to try to keep this style alive wearing as much as We can such beauties as Stilly îs doing.
> [/CITAZIONE]
> Luiza You are right, unfortunately even the big shoe brands have started to produce sneakers and slippers.


----------



## stilly

Paddy0174 said:


> "By request"...? Where can I line up to pull a number?
> 
> As always, you look fantastic!



Thanks *Paddy*!!! I'm always getting private message requests...which I'm way behind in answering...



Porsha said:


> Wow those heels are skinny. How are they to walk in?  You look great.



Thanks *Porsha*!!! They aren't any more difficult to walk in than the So Kates. A bit thinner heel but fairly stable.



heelsmodels said:


> Thank you... You are truly awesome. That outfit is very classic, very elegant, always full of style. Those heels heels shoes are so sexy with ultra thin metal heels. Simply amazing.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I still can't find my Black Kid Lipsinkas. They're hiding somewhere...



luiza said:


> This is my style, i'm dieing when i see today's almost all wearing sneakers or ugly flats, nothing to do with beauty. We all Have to try to keep this style alive wearing as much as We can such beauties as Stilly îs doing.



Thanks *luiza*!!! I generally keep the sneakers at home...


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, Black Patent Hot Chicks 130's with some super skinny jeans and a blazer...


----------



## stilly

From earlier this week, Rouge De Mars So Kates with a new Reformation red gingham top and a white mini...out for burgers...


----------



## Christina2

These are two of your best photo shoots ever. You have the perfect legs and feet for Hot Chicks, Seems you are wearing Hot Chicks more and more. We both know that's the secret to living in Hot Chicks - practice practice practice. I tell you dear it is worth it. I get almost non stop compliments. Probably because so few other girls are even wearing heels these  days. So sad to lose so many high heel girlfriends. Another victim of this stupid pandemic !!!


----------



## rcrmcweb

stilly said:


> By request, I wore an older pair of CL's today to work...Natural Python Lipsinka 120's with a basic black dress...
> View attachment 5142356
> View attachment 5142357
> View attachment 5142359
> View attachment 5142360
> View attachment 5142361
> View attachment 5142362
> View attachment 5142363
> View attachment 5142364
> View attachment 5142365
> View attachment 5142366


Do the old snakes remain comfy or become stiff like the patents?


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Black Patent Hot Chicks 130's with some super skinny jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5145800
> View attachment 5145801
> View attachment 5145802
> View attachment 5145803
> View attachment 5145804
> View attachment 5145805
> View attachment 5145808
> View attachment 5145809
> View attachment 5145811
> View attachment 5145813


What a killer!!

BTW stilly do you have black Rivierina as well? Would love to see you showcase it as well! (with casual all-black? I found it really sexy to put together)


----------



## Jamesthompson

I agree with Cristina2. HC are not easy to walk with. I would love to see how Stilly walks in Hot Chicks.


----------



## Christina2

Jamesthompson said:


> I agree with Cristina2. HC are not easy to walk with. I would love to see how Stilly walks in Hot Chicks.


I think this is a splendid idea. Stilly. Could you give the girls some tips for walking in Hot Chicks ? Or even better shoot a short video with a few steps and poses ? We would all love you that much more for it. Promise.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Black Patent Hot Chicks 130's with some super skinny jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5145800
> View attachment 5145801
> View attachment 5145802
> View attachment 5145803
> View attachment 5145804
> View attachment 5145805
> View attachment 5145808
> View attachment 5145809
> View attachment 5145811
> View attachment 5145813



Beautiful
Hot Chicks looks so good with jeans


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> These are two of your best photo shoots ever. You have the perfect legs and feet for Hot Chicks, Seems you are wearing Hot Chicks more and more. We both know that's the secret to living in Hot Chicks - practice practice practice. I tell you dear it is worth it. I get almost non stop compliments. Probably because so few other girls are even wearing heels these  days. So sad to lose so many high heel girlfriends. Another victim of this stupid pandemic !!!



Oh thanks *Christina*!!! As I'm getting out a little less lately, I do tend to wear the Hot Chicks a bit more.
I do get compliments on them as well but you're correct that we're still amongst the few even wearing heels regularly these days.
Hopefully heels will have a major comeback in the coming years!


----------



## stilly

Jamesthompson said:


> I agree with Cristina2. HC are not easy to walk with. I would love to see how Stilly walks in Hot Chicks.



Maybe someday *James*...when I master video...


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> I think this is a splendid idea. Stilly. Could you give the girls some tips for walking in Hot Chicks ? Or even better shoot a short video with a few steps and poses ? We would all love you that much more for it. Promise.



You are more of an expert than I am *Christina*. Practicing is the key and wearing them as often as you can so they're broken in. And of course carefully watching where you walk...



jeans&heels said:


> Beautiful
> Hot Chicks looks so good with jeans



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! 



rcrmcweb said:


> Do the old snakes remain comfy or become stiff like the patents?



No the snakeskin shoes usually retain their softness over time *rcrmcweb*.
I don't think the patents get stiffer over time but they're very stiff straight out of the box.



aporl said:


> What a killer!!
> 
> BTW stilly do you have black Rivierina as well? Would love to see you showcase it as well! (with casual all-black? I found it really sexy to put together)



Thanks *aporl*!!!
Yes I still have the Black Rivierinas. I'll try to work them into a future outfit.


----------



## stilly

From the weekend, a new pair of CL's I bought from Vestiaire Collective way back in the winter. They came from a French seller and were new but with no box so I don't know the style name. They look like So Kates with a thin ankle strap added. 
Vestiaire authenticated them and they appear to be genuine or they're very accurate counterfeits. Either way I love them...


----------



## KatPerry

stilly said:


> You are more of an expert than I am *Christina*. Practicing is the key and wearing them as often as you can so they're broken in. And of course carefully watching where you walk...



Slow and steady rules the day.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> From the weekend, a new pair of CL's I bought from Vestiaire Collective way back in the winter. They came from a French seller and were new but with no box so I don't know the style name. They look like So Kates with a thin ankle strap added.
> Vestiaire authenticated them and they appear to be genuine or they're very accurate counterfeits. Either way I love them...
> View attachment 5148352
> View attachment 5148353
> View attachment 5148354
> View attachment 5148355
> View attachment 5148356
> View attachment 5148357
> View attachment 5148358
> View attachment 5148359
> View attachment 5148361
> View attachment 5148362


Beautiful and sexy outfit. You are the best Stilly! 
Do you have a problem with your camera? Some photos appear blurry in the center.


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Beautiful and sexy outfit. You are the best Stilly!
> Do you have a problem with your camera? Some photos appear blurry in the center.



Thanks *seraphin*!!! I don't think its the camera but the humidity in the hot weather...


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, a new Reformation dress with my Patent Epi d'or Iriza 120's...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From the weekend, a new pair of CL's I bought from Vestiaire Collective way back in the winter. They came from a French seller and were new but with no box so I don't know the style name. They look like So Kates with a thin ankle strap added.
> Vestiaire authenticated them and they appear to be genuine or they're very accurate counterfeits. Either way I love them...
> View attachment 5148352
> View attachment 5148353
> View attachment 5148354
> View attachment 5148355
> View attachment 5148356
> View attachment 5148357
> View attachment 5148358
> View attachment 5148359
> View attachment 5148361
> View attachment 5148362


That was sexy! Love the strappy heels


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From yesterday, a new Reformation dress with my Patent Epi d'or Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 5150707
> View attachment 5150708
> View attachment 5150709
> View attachment 5150710
> View attachment 5150711
> View attachment 5150712
> View attachment 5150713
> View attachment 5150714
> View attachment 5150715
> View attachment 5150716


My favourite pair of Iriza


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> That was sexy! Love the strappy heels



Thanks so much *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> My favourite pair of Iriza



Thanks *aporl*!!! I do love this pair. The color is so unique.


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday yesterday, Black Python UnBout 120's...


----------



## annamoon

As usual great style, just love the unbouts


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday yesterday, Black Python UnBout 120's...
> View attachment 5152264
> View attachment 5152265
> View attachment 5152266
> View attachment 5152267
> View attachment 5152268
> View attachment 5152269
> View attachment 5152270
> View attachment 5152271
> View attachment 5152272
> View attachment 5152273


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday yesterday, Black Python UnBout 120's...
> View attachment 5152264
> View attachment 5152265
> View attachment 5152266
> View attachment 5152267
> View attachment 5152268
> View attachment 5152269
> View attachment 5152270
> View attachment 5152271
> View attachment 5152272
> View attachment 5152273


Gorgeous pics as always. I do love the style but I think the clear sides are a bit sexier - show just a bit more toe cleavage ... Of course to me the main problem is the heel height . They would look so much sexier in 130 or even 140mm don't you think? I have one more question for you dear - I see that you do not fasten the ankle straps tight, why is that? When I wear ankle strap pumps I ALWAYS fasten the straps as tight as I can bear. I find it gives me more stability and reminds me just how gorgeous a pair of sky high stilettos can look and feel...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday yesterday, Black Python UnBout 120's...
> View attachment 5152264
> View attachment 5152265
> View attachment 5152266
> View attachment 5152267
> View attachment 5152268
> View attachment 5152269
> View attachment 5152270
> View attachment 5152271
> View attachment 5152272
> View attachment 5152273


See what I mean - here are the unbouts at 130mm


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> As usual great style, just love the unbouts


 
Thanks *annamoon*!!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> Gorgeous pics as always. I do love the style but I think the clear sides are a bit sexier - show just a bit more toe cleavage ... Of course to me the main problem is the heel height . They would look so much sexier in 130 or even 140mm don't you think? I have one more question for you dear - I see that you do not fasten the ankle straps tight, why is that? When I wear ankle strap pumps I ALWAYS fasten the straps as tight as I can bear. I find it gives me more stability and reminds me just how gorgeous a pair of sky high stilettos can look and feel...



Thanks *Christina*!!! Yes these would be amazing with a 130mm heel.
I don't tighten the ankle straps that much since they dig into my ankles too much when I drive.


----------



## stilly

From Sunday brunch, my Allenissima 130's in Maxi Fiori...


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> From Sunday brunch, my Allenissima 130's in Maxi Fiori...
> View attachment 5154128
> View attachment 5154129
> View attachment 5154130
> View attachment 5154131
> View attachment 5154132
> View attachment 5154133
> View attachment 5154134
> View attachment 5154135
> View attachment 5154136
> View attachment 5154137


Stunning


----------



## luiza

There are Very nice, congrats for walking so much în 13 cm, for me is not so easy în 13, i prefer 12 because my toes are not în The Best shape.


----------



## Christina2

luiza said:


> There are Very nice, congrats for walking so much în 13 cm, for me is not so easy în 13, i prefer 12 because my toes are not în The Best shape.


What do you mean your toes are not in the best shape? Is it because of your heels ?


----------



## luiza

Yes, wearing so much high heels too small, too narrow and too high i developer hammer toes and corns, but this is a small price i have to pay  for looking good.


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Stunning



Thanks *Neil*!!!


----------



## stilly

luiza said:


> There are Very nice, congrats for walking so much în 13 cm, for me is not so easy în 13, i prefer 12 because my toes are not în The Best shape.



Thanks *luiza*!!! Yes its not easy to walk in 130mm heels. My toes are not in the best shape either if you look closely but I've come to accept the imperfections in my feet...


----------



## stilly

More Black Patent Hot Chicks with a new polka dot linen dress. Changing the heel tips on these every week is becoming tiring...


----------



## seraphin92

Nice outfit !  It's to go to work ?


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Sunday brunch, my Allenissima 130's in Maxi Fiori...
> View attachment 5154128
> View attachment 5154129
> View attachment 5154130
> View attachment 5154131
> View attachment 5154132
> View attachment 5154133
> View attachment 5154134
> View attachment 5154135
> View attachment 5154136
> View attachment 5154137



You look so angelic, all in white, but always beautiful, elegant, and very sensual. Those 130mm heels make all difference and Allenissima Maxi Fiori has a beautiful pattern that I enjoy so much.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> More Black Patent Hot Chicks with a new polka dot linen dress. Changing the heel tips on these every week is becoming tiring...
> View attachment 5155147
> View attachment 5155148
> View attachment 5155149
> View attachment 5155150
> View attachment 5155151
> View attachment 5155152
> View attachment 5155153
> View attachment 5155154
> View attachment 5155155
> View attachment 5155156



It's always impressive gorgeous to watch you wearing Hot Chicks. That model is beautiful and always makes any outfit even more sensual. Never you feel tired to change heel tips, because another Hot Chicks pair must be hard to find for sale, then you must take care of them carefully to keep them in condition to be worn for a long time.


----------



## stilly

stilly said:


> More Black Patent Hot Chicks with a new polka dot linen dress. Changing the heel tips on these every week is becoming tiring...
> View attachment 5155147
> View attachment 5155148
> View attachment 5155149
> View attachment 5155150
> View attachment 5155151
> View attachment 5155152
> View attachment 5155153
> View attachment 5155154
> View attachment 5155155
> View attachment 5155156



No not to work...out to lunch with friends...


seraphin92 said:


> Nice outfit !  It's to go to work ?



Thanks *seraphin*!!!
No not to work...out to lunch with a friend...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look so angelic, all in white, but always beautiful, elegant, and very sensual. Those 130mm heels make all difference and Allenissima Maxi Fiori has a beautiful pattern that I enjoy so much.



I do love white *heelsmodels*...but I don't think I quite qualify for angel status.
I haven't worn this pair much but they are beautiful.


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> It's always impressive gorgeous to watch you wearing Hot Chicks. That model is beautiful and always makes any outfit even more sensual. Never you feel tired to change heel tips, because another Hot Chicks pair must be hard to find for sale, then you must take care of them carefully to keep them in condition to be worn for a long time.



Oh thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! I actually want to mail them off to the cobblers for repairs but I worry they might get lost in transit. The 130mm Hot Chicks are getting almost impossible to find at this point...though I do have 2 pairs in Black Patent. This is the backup pair.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday yesterday, Black Python UnBout 120's...
> View attachment 5152264
> View attachment 5152265
> View attachment 5152266
> View attachment 5152267
> View attachment 5152268
> View attachment 5152269
> View attachment 5152270
> View attachment 5152271
> View attachment 5152272
> View attachment 5152273


I'm soooo in love with this combination


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> I'm soooo in love with this combination



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday this week, Fever (or is it Never?) Nude Patent Slingbacks...


----------



## stilly

And from dinner out last night, a new yellow plaid dress with my White Kid Impera 120's...


----------



## grtlegs

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday this week, Fever (or is it Never?) Nude Patent Slingbacks...
> View attachment 5159361
> View attachment 5159362
> View attachment 5159363
> View attachment 5159364
> View attachment 5159365
> View attachment 5159366
> View attachment 5159367
> View attachment 5159368
> View attachment 5159369
> View attachment 5159370


I’m glad to see Louboutin is bring back the slingback…..I think these may be an older style that is no longer available, but I have seen the Kate 85 slingback available now…..maybe a Kate 100 in the near future?…..the last slings I bought are the apostrophy 100 slingbacks available a few years ago


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday this week, Fever (or is it Never?) Nude Patent Slingbacks...
> View attachment 5159361
> View attachment 5159362
> View attachment 5159363
> View attachment 5159364
> View attachment 5159365
> View attachment 5159366
> View attachment 5159367
> View attachment 5159368
> View attachment 5159369
> View attachment 5159370



So gorgeous


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday this week, Fever (or is it Never?) Nude Patent Slingbacks...
> View attachment 5159361
> View attachment 5159362
> View attachment 5159363
> View attachment 5159364
> View attachment 5159365
> View attachment 5159366
> View attachment 5159367
> View attachment 5159368
> View attachment 5159369
> View attachment 5159370



You look fabulous in that casual outfit. Always elegant and stylish. Those Loub seems to be 100mm. Am I right?
Can't "Ever" models be found in 120mm? They should look better in 120mm.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> And from dinner out last night, a new yellow plaid dress with my White Kid Impera 120's...
> View attachment 5159384
> View attachment 5159385
> View attachment 5159386
> View attachment 5159387
> View attachment 5159388
> View attachment 5159389
> View attachment 5159390
> View attachment 5159391
> View attachment 5159392
> View attachment 5159393



You are simply gorgeous, elegant, and very sensual. I bet, your dinner was a success. That outfit and heels made you a shining star at the restaurant.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday this week, Fever (or is it Never?) Nude Patent Slingbacks...
> View attachment 5159361
> View attachment 5159362
> View attachment 5159363
> View attachment 5159364
> View attachment 5159365
> View attachment 5159366
> View attachment 5159367
> View attachment 5159368
> View attachment 5159369
> View attachment 5159370


Classy!!! Wish I could find a pre-owned pair of this to pair with my daily suits...looks so great on you


----------



## luiza

stilly said:


> And from dinner out last night, a new yellow plaid dress with my White Kid Impera 120's...
> View attachment 5159384
> View attachment 5159385
> View attachment 5159386
> View attachment 5159387
> View attachment 5159388
> View attachment 5159389
> View attachment 5159390
> View attachment 5159391
> View attachment 5159392
> View attachment 5159393


Very nice and out of the clasic models. Enjoy them!


----------



## albatros

wow amazin toe cleavage


stilly said:


> From Casual Friday this week, Fever (or is it Never?) Nude Patent Slingbacks...
> View attachment 5159361
> View attachment 5159362
> View attachment 5159363
> View attachment 5159364
> View attachment 5159365
> View attachment 5159366
> View attachment 5159367
> View attachment 5159368
> View attachment 5159369
> View attachment 5159370





stilly said:


> From Casual Friday this week, Fever (or is it Never?) Nude Patent Slingbacks...
> View attachment 5159361
> View attachment 5159362
> View attachment 5159363
> View attachment 5159364
> View attachment 5159365
> View attachment 5159366
> View attachment 5159367
> View attachment 5159368
> View attachment 5159369
> View attachment 5159370


Wow Stilly! amazing toe cleavage.


----------



## allar

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday this week, Fever (or is it Never?) Nude Patent Slingbacks...
> View attachment 5159361
> View attachment 5159362
> View attachment 5159363
> View attachment 5159364
> View attachment 5159365
> View attachment 5159366
> View attachment 5159367
> View attachment 5159368
> View attachment 5159369
> View attachment 5159370


These show incredible toe cleavage but they look like they torture your toes more the your 130mm heels


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From this week, my Neon Patent Rivierina 120's with a white dress on a breezy day...
> View attachment 5139661
> View attachment 5139662
> View attachment 5139663
> View attachment 5139664
> View attachment 5139665
> View attachment 5139680
> View attachment 5139681
> View attachment 5139682
> View attachment 5139683
> View attachment 5139684


Goddess!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, my White Patent Coxinelle 120's with my new dark rinse 24 Hour Frame jeans and a new red blazer...
> View attachment 5139685
> View attachment 5139686
> View attachment 5139687
> View attachment 5139688
> View attachment 5139689
> View attachment 5139690
> View attachment 5139691
> View attachment 5139692
> View attachment 5139693
> View attachment 5139694


Love this outfit! the lengh of the blazer mateches perfectly with the so well fitting jeans!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From the weekend, my Titi (Yellow) Patent Hot Chicks got a night out with a new dress...
> View attachment 5142316
> View attachment 5142317
> View attachment 5142318
> View attachment 5142319
> View attachment 5142320
> View attachment 5142321
> View attachment 5142324
> View attachment 5142325
> View attachment 5142327
> View attachment 5142328


You wear the HC soooo well!


----------



## stilly

grtlegs said:


> I’m glad to see Louboutin is bring back the slingback…..I think these may be an older style that is no longer available, but I have seen the Kate 85 slingback available now…..maybe a Kate 100 in the near future?…..the last slings I bought are the apostrophy 100 slingbacks available a few years ago



Yes these are from a few years ago *grtlegs*. I haven't seen any new slingbacks from CL lately but maybe for the Fall/Winter we'll see more...



jeans&heels said:


> So gorgeous



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> You look fabulous in that casual outfit. Always elegant and stylish. Those Loub seems to be 100mm. Am I right?
> Can't "Ever" models be found in 120mm? They should look better in 120mm.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! Yes these are 100mm. They were only available in the 100mm heel when they were available a few years back. I agree the 120mm heel would be nice.



heelsmodels said:


> You are simply gorgeous, elegant, and very sensual. I bet, your dinner was a success. That outfit and heels made you a shining star at the restaurant.



It was a nice dinner out *heelsmodels*...



aporl said:


> Classy!!! Wish I could find a pre-owned pair of this to pair with my daily suits...looks so great on you



Thanks *aporl*!!! I rarely see this style on eBay or the consignment sites. They came in black patent as well...



luiza said:


> Very nice and out of the clasic models. Enjoy them!



Thanks *luiza*!!!



albatros said:


> wow amazin toe cleavage
> 
> 
> Wow Stilly! amazing toe cleavage.



Thanks so much *albatros*!!!



allar said:


> These show incredible toe cleavage but they look like they torture your toes more the your 130mm heels



These are actually fairly comfy *allar*...and I do like the low cut vamp...



Mitterman77 said:


> You wear the HC soooo well!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

From last Friday, I had the day off so I swapped out my usual jeans for this denim mini and my new White Patent So Kates for lunch with a friend on a hot summer day...


----------



## stilly

And from Saturday night, my Leopard Patent Hot Chicks with a new yellow dress...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From last Friday, I had the day off so I swapped out my usual jeans for this denim mini and my new White Patent So Kates for lunch with a friend on a hot summer day...
> View attachment 5166418
> View attachment 5166424
> View attachment 5166425
> View attachment 5166426
> View attachment 5166430
> View attachment 5166431
> View attachment 5166432
> View attachment 5166433
> View attachment 5166434
> View attachment 5166442
> View attachment 5166448


O


stilly said:


> From last Friday, I had the day off so I swapped out my usual jeans for this denim mini and my new White Patent So Kates for lunch with a friend on a hot summer day...
> View attachment 5166418
> View attachment 5166424
> View attachment 5166425
> View attachment 5166426
> View attachment 5166430
> View attachment 5166431
> View attachment 5166432
> View attachment 5166433
> View attachment 5166434
> View attachment 5166442
> View attachment 5166448


OMG!!! Girl got legs!!! Made my day!!! Big like!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

Grea


stilly said:


> And from Saturday night, my Leopard Patent Hot Chicks with a new yellow dress...
> View attachment 5166463
> View attachment 5166464
> View attachment 5166465
> View attachment 5166469
> View attachment 5166470
> View attachment 5166471
> View attachment 5166472
> View attachment 5166473
> View attachment 5166474
> View attachment 5166475


Awesome styling, superlong legs, sexy toecleavage and a beautiful arched feet on pic 2!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From last Friday, I had the day off so I swapped out my usual jeans for this denim mini and my new White Patent So Kates for lunch with a friend on a hot summer day...
> View attachment 5166418
> View attachment 5166424
> View attachment 5166425
> View attachment 5166426
> View attachment 5166430
> View attachment 5166431
> View attachment 5166432
> View attachment 5166433
> View attachment 5166434
> View attachment 5166442
> View attachment 5166448


*Stilly*, you choosed the perfect and sexiest outfit for a hot summer day. That denim mini skirt and those high heels match so well, showing your stunning legs and arched feet. Simply perfect.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> And from Saturday night, my Leopard Patent Hot Chicks with a new yellow dress...
> View attachment 5166463
> View attachment 5166464
> View attachment 5166465
> View attachment 5166469
> View attachment 5166470
> View attachment 5166471
> View attachment 5166472
> View attachment 5166473
> View attachment 5166474
> View attachment 5166475


You always look perfect wearing Hot Chicks model, because they always make your feet simply beautiful. With a pair of Hot Chicks, you always look awesome, no matter what you are dressing. 
In this case, you are absolutely wonderful and gorgeous with that dress and those high heels.


----------



## seraphin92

seraphin92 said:


> There are also Jessica RICH's FANCY STILETTO GOLD worn by JLO. The heel is 12..I think they would suit you very well !



I saw these *seraphin* but they were sold out of my size in black and don't love gold heels.

Now they have your size with 40% sale


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> I saw these *seraphin* but they were sold out of my size in black and don't love gold heels.
> 
> Now they have your size with 40% sale
> View attachment 5167242
> View attachment 5167245



Where did you see them on sale *seraphin*? I only saw them at full price...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> O
> 
> OMG!!! Girl got legs!!! Made my day!!! Big like!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I'm glad I brightened your day...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> *Stilly*, you choosed the perfect and sexiest outfit for a hot summer day. That denim mini skirt and those high heels match so well, showing your stunning legs and arched feet. Simply perfect.



Aww thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I do love a denim mini...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You always look perfect wearing Hot Chicks model, because they always make your feet simply beautiful. With a pair of Hot Chicks, you always look awesome, no matter what you are dressing.
> In this case, you are absolutely wonderful and gorgeous with that dress and those high heels.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I thought the Leopard Hot Chicks would be perfect with this new dress and I hadn't worn them in a while...


----------



## stilly

I wore my Nude So Kates to work today but switched over to these for a lunch out...the rarely worn Leopard Fur Betty Boo 120's...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Thanks *aporl*!!! I rarely see this style on eBay or the consignment sites. They came in black patent as well...


Yeah would be fantastic if I managed to get either nude or patent CL slings, that would be a wonderful addition for my daily boring formal outfit...
And thanks again for your showcases, really inspired me a lot!


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> Where did you see them on sale *seraphin*? I only saw them at full price...


This is an email I received from the Jessiaca Rich website.
When you post your order, you enter the code "SUMMERLOVE" to get the discount






stilly said:


> From last Friday, I had the day off so I swapped out my usual jeans for this denim mini and my new White Patent So Kates for lunch with a friend on a hot summer day...
> View attachment 5166418
> View attachment 5166424
> View attachment 5166425
> View attachment 5166426
> View attachment 5166430
> View attachment 5166431
> View attachment 5166432
> View attachment 5166433
> View attachment 5166434
> View attachment 5166442
> View attachment 5166448


This outfit looks great on you. It highlights your pretty legs
Your outfits are always very classy!



stilly said:


> And from Saturday night, my Leopard Patent Hot Chicks with a new yellow dress...
> View attachment 5166463
> View attachment 5166464
> View attachment 5166465
> View attachment 5166469
> View attachment 5166470
> View attachment 5166471
> View attachment 5166472
> View attachment 5166473
> View attachment 5166474
> View attachment 5166475



These Hot Leopard Chicks go great with your yellow dress
Where do you buy all these beautiful dresses?


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> I wore my Nude So Kates to work today but switched over to these for a lunch out...the rarely worn Leopard Fur Betty Boo 120's...
> View attachment 5168905
> View attachment 5168906
> View attachment 5168907
> View attachment 5168908
> View attachment 5168909
> View attachment 5168910
> View attachment 5168913
> View attachment 5168914
> View attachment 5168915
> View attachment 5168916



You look really fantastic and gorgeous. Your dress matches the mules' sole. The Betty Boo mules are beautiful with ultra-thin pencil heels in metal. Louboutin has a few amazing ultra-thin pencil metal heels and all of them are beautiful, unfortunately, they are very few. 
Imagine this kind of stilettos heels in 130mm... It should be awesome.


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> This is an email I received from the Jessiaca Rich website.
> When you post your order, you enter the code "SUMMERLOVE" to get the discount
> 
> View attachment 5169348



Thanks *seraphin*!!! I ordered the clear & black pumps today!



seraphin92 said:


> This outfit looks great on you. It highlights your pretty legs
> Your outfits are always very classy!



Thanks *seraphin*!!!



seraphin92 said:


> These Hot Leopard Chicks go great with your yellow dress
> Where do you buy all these beautiful dresses?



Thanks* seraphin*!!!
This dress I bought from revolve.com.
They have a great selection of dresses.



heelsmodels said:


> You look really fantastic and gorgeous. Your dress matches the mules' sole. The Betty Boo mules are beautiful with ultra-thin pencil heels in metal. Louboutin has a few amazing ultra-thin pencil metal heels and all of them are beautiful, unfortunately, they are very few.
> Imagine this kind of stilettos heels in 130mm... It should be awesome.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!
Yes these would be amazing with the 130mm.
This is actually an order style before the 130mm shoes came out.


----------



## stilly

A little rainy yesterday, so I wore this midi floral nap dress with my Patent Pigalle Follies 120's in Pinky...


----------



## Poocoo

Love 2 and 5


----------



## annamoon

Love your dress and perfect match for your pink pigalles, they are very low cut and show lots of toe cleavage


----------



## stilly

Poocoo said:


> Love 2 and 5



Thanks *Poocoo*!!!


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> Love your dress and perfect match for your pink pigalles, they are very low cut and show lots of toe cleavage



Thanks *annamoon*!!! They are a good pair together...


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, Nude Lady Peeps with white jeans and a navy blazer...





View attachment 5172783
View attachment 5172784
View attachment 5172785


----------



## KatPerry

Very casual chic!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> A little rainy yesterday, so I wore this midi floral nap dress with my Patent Pigalle Follies 120's in Pinky...
> View attachment 5170833
> View attachment 5170834
> View attachment 5170835
> View attachment 5170836
> View attachment 5170837
> View attachment 5170838
> View attachment 5170839
> View attachment 5170840
> View attachment 5170842
> View attachment 5170843


Stilly, you look beautiful, in a classic and conservative style. It is not a habit for you to wear so long dresses, hiding these fantastic legs, but you look great... you always look amazing.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Lady Peeps with white jeans and a navy blazer...
> View attachment 5172778
> View attachment 5172779
> View attachment 5172780
> View attachment 5172781
> View attachment 5172782
> View attachment 5172783
> View attachment 5172784
> View attachment 5172785
> View attachment 5172794
> View attachment 5172795
> View attachment 5172796
> View attachment 5172797
> View attachment 5172798


You look gorgeous with that casual outfit. The Lady Peep looks amazing with your skinny jeans. You need to wear platforms more times, once you have a huge platform collection, but you usually wear high heels single sole shoes lately.


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> From last Friday, I had the day off so I swapped out my usual jeans for this denim mini and my new White Patent So Kates for lunch with a friend on a hot summer day...
> View attachment 5166418
> View attachment 5166424
> View attachment 5166425
> View attachment 5166426
> View attachment 5166430
> View attachment 5166431
> View attachment 5166432
> View attachment 5166433
> View attachment 5166434
> View attachment 5166442
> View attachment 5166448


Stunning, more pictures like these please. Those legs, short skirts, and sexy high heels. A winning combination.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Lady Peeps with white jeans and a navy blazer...
> View attachment 5172778
> View attachment 5172779
> View attachment 5172780
> View attachment 5172781
> View attachment 5172782
> View attachment 5172783
> View attachment 5172784
> View attachment 5172785
> View attachment 5172794
> View attachment 5172795
> View attachment 5172796
> View attachment 5172797
> View attachment 5172798



Absolutely amazing 
You should wear jeans and heels 24/7


----------



## stilly

KatPerry said:


> Very casual chic!



Thanks *Kat*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look gorgeous with that casual outfit. The Lady Peep looks amazing with your skinny jeans. You need to wear platforms more times, once you have a huge platform collection, but you usually wear high heels single sole shoes lately.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I try to wear a variety of heels wearing both single sole and platforms CL's. I haven't worn the platforms quite as much lately. I'll see if I can change that going forward...



Neil t said:


> Stunning, more pictures like these please. Those legs, short skirts, and sexy high heels. A winning combination.



Thanks *Neil t*!!!



jeans&heels said:


> Absolutely amazing
> You should wear jeans and heels 24/7



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! I could never abandon my beloved dresses and skirts...


----------



## stilly

I got a few requests to wear a plaid mini, so from last weekend, a red Betsy Johnson plaid mini with my Black Patent Hot Chicks...


----------



## stilly

For today, Black Patent Lady Peeps with a new Black & White Check Dress...


----------



## ForFreeItIs

Is this seriously just your photos holy crap you own a lot


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> I got a few requests to wear a plaid mini, so from last weekend, a red Betsy Johnson plaid mini with my Black Patent Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 5174602
> View attachment 5174603
> View attachment 5174604
> View attachment 5174605
> View attachment 5174606
> View attachment 5174607
> View attachment 5174608
> View attachment 5174609
> View attachment 5174610
> View attachment 5174611


You look absolutely stunning, super sexy, and gorgeous. The set of Hot Chicks and plaid mini skirt makes your legs awesome and widely visible. I really enjoy the Hot Chicks' feet arch and the way they affect the beauty of your legs. Amazing outfit. Now I know why many fans requested this outfit.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> For today, Black Patent Lady Peeps with a new Black & White Check Dress...
> View attachment 5174641
> View attachment 5174642
> View attachment 5174643
> View attachment 5174644
> View attachment 5174645
> View attachment 5174646
> View attachment 5174647
> View attachment 5174648
> View attachment 5174649
> View attachment 5174650


You always look amazing wearing platform heels and I was missing you to see you wearing them. You look very classy, sensual, and full of charm.


----------



## stilly

ForFreeItIs said:


> Is this seriously just your photos holy crap you own a lot



Yes they're all mine. I have lots and lots of shoes...



heelsmodels said:


> You look absolutely stunning, super sexy, and gorgeous. The set of Hot Chicks and plaid mini skirt makes your legs awesome and widely visible. I really enjoy the Hot Chicks' feet arch and the way they affect the beauty of your legs. Amazing outfit. Now I know why many fans requested this outfit.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> You always look amazing wearing platform heels and I was missing you to see you wearing them. You look very classy, sensual, and full of charm.



I know you appreciate the platforms *heelsmodels*...


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, my Nude Fetish Peeps with a new to me, pre-owned denim mini...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From yesterday, my Nude Fetish Peeps with a new to me, pre-owned denim mini...
> View attachment 5176289
> View attachment 5176291
> View attachment 5176292
> View attachment 5176293
> View attachment 5176294
> View attachment 5176295
> View attachment 5176296
> View attachment 5176297
> View attachment 5176298
> View attachment 5176299



So cute
Love the denim skirt


----------



## Poocoo

BEST!! leggings ever!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From yesterday, my Nude Fetish Peeps with a new to me, pre-owned denim mini...
> View attachment 5176289
> View attachment 5176291
> View attachment 5176292
> View attachment 5176293
> View attachment 5176294
> View attachment 5176295
> View attachment 5176296
> View attachment 5176297
> View attachment 5176298
> View attachment 5176299


You look incredibly gorgeous, very sensual, and stylish. The denim mini and high heels let your stunning legs free to be admired. Those heels shape your legs making them even better.


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> From yesterday, my Nude Fetish Peeps with a new to me, pre-owned denim mini...
> View attachment 5176289
> View attachment 5176291
> View attachment 5176292
> View attachment 5176293
> View attachment 5176294
> View attachment 5176295
> View attachment 5176296
> View attachment 5176297
> View attachment 5176298
> View attachment 5176299


I love the way in the fetish peeps only big toe, and bit of the next toe peep.  Do they need to be worn tighter than say closed toes like hot chicks, pigalles  to achieve this? Do more of the toes peep as you wear them


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From yesterday, my Nude Fetish Peeps with a new to me, pre-owned denim mini...
> View attachment 5176289
> View attachment 5176291
> View attachment 5176292
> View attachment 5176293
> View attachment 5176294
> View attachment 5176295
> View attachment 5176296
> View attachment 5176297
> View attachment 5176298
> View attachment 5176299


Can't get enough with your outfits with minis!!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Lady Peeps with white jeans and a navy blazer...
> View attachment 5172778
> View attachment 5172779
> View attachment 5172780
> View attachment 5172781
> View attachment 5172782
> View attachment 5172783
> View attachment 5172784
> View attachment 5172785
> View attachment 5172794
> View attachment 5172795
> View attachment 5172796
> View attachment 5172797
> View attachment 5172798


Stunning!!! You look so sexy with white leggings


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

Black tournoi boots pls stilly


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> A little rainy yesterday, so I wore this midi floral nap dress with my Patent Pigalle Follies 120's in Pinky...
> View attachment 5170833
> View attachment 5170834
> View attachment 5170835
> View attachment 5170836
> View attachment 5170837
> View attachment 5170838
> View attachment 5170839
> View attachment 5170840
> View attachment 5170842
> View attachment 5170843


Perfekt match!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Lady Peeps with white jeans and a navy blazer...
> View attachment 5172778
> View attachment 5172779
> View attachment 5172780
> View attachment 5172781
> View attachment 5172782
> View attachment 5172783
> View attachment 5172784
> View attachment 5172785
> View attachment 5172794
> View attachment 5172795
> View attachment 5172796
> View attachment 5172797
> View attachment 5172798


You know i love this style on you!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> From yesterday, my Nude Fetish Peeps with a new to me, pre-owned denim mini...
> View attachment 5176289
> View attachment 5176291
> View attachment 5176292
> View attachment 5176293
> View attachment 5176294
> View attachment 5176295
> View attachment 5176296
> View attachment 5176297
> View attachment 5176298
> View attachment 5176299


Stilly you look as great as ever in your amazing heels.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> I got a few requests to wear a plaid mini, so from last weekend, a red Betsy Johnson plaid mini with my Black Patent Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 5174602
> View attachment 5174603
> View attachment 5174604
> View attachment 5174605
> View attachment 5174606
> View attachment 5174607
> View attachment 5174608
> View attachment 5174609
> View attachment 5174610
> View attachment 5174611


Wow Stilly, that pleated mini skirt and those hot chicks make you look fabulous. I love !!!
The same skirt with boots would look great too ...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> I got a few requests to wear a plaid mini, so from last weekend, a red Betsy Johnson plaid mini with my Black Patent Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 5174602
> View attachment 5174603
> View attachment 5174604
> View attachment 5174605
> View attachment 5174606
> View attachment 5174607
> View attachment 5174608
> View attachment 5174609
> View attachment 5174610
> View attachment 5174611


Goddess!!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From yesterday, my Nude Fetish Peeps with a new to me, pre-owned denim mini...
> View attachment 5176289
> View attachment 5176291
> View attachment 5176292
> View attachment 5176293
> View attachment 5176294
> View attachment 5176295
> View attachment 5176296
> View attachment 5176297
> View attachment 5176298
> View attachment 5176299


Love the fetish peeps and also the new mini!!!  The combination of these heels with a used looking skirt is OMG! And the POV pic is such a nice view!!!


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> So cute
> Love the denim skirt



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



Poocoo said:


> BEST!! leggings ever!



Thanks *Poocoo*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> You look incredibly gorgeous, very sensual, and stylish. The denim mini and high heels let your stunning legs free to be admired. Those heels shape your legs making them even better.



Aww thanks *heelsmodels*!!!



baldjohn said:


> I love the way in the fetish peeps only big toe, and bit of the next toe peep.  Do they need to be worn tighter than say closed toes like hot chicks, pigalles  to achieve this? Do more of the toes peep as you wear them



Thanks *john*!!!
I got the Fetish Peeps in the same size as my Lady Peeps so I don't buy them in a smaller size.
More Peeps to come...I actually just got a new pair...



aporl said:


> Can't get enough with your outfits with minis!!



Thanks *aporl*!!! I seem to wearing a lot of mini skirts this summer...



ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> Black tournoi boots pls stilly



Its too hot here to wear boots *ngoisacodon*. I'll hopefully be wearing boots in a few weeks with the cooler weather...



Mitterman77 said:


> You know i love this style on you!!!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!



Kayapo97 said:


> Stilly you look as great as ever in your amazing heels.



Thanks *Kayapo*!!!



seraphin92 said:


> Wow Stilly, that pleated mini skirt and those hot chicks make you look fabulous. I love !!!
> The same skirt with boots would look great too ...



Thanks *seraphin*!!!
I wear this skirt in the fall with some boots in a few weeks hopefully...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Love the fetish peeps and also the new mini!!!  The combination of these heels with a used looking skirt is OMG! And the POV pic is such a nice view!!!



Thanks again *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday last week, Epidor (Yellow) Patent Iriza 120's with jeans and yellow print peplum top...


----------



## stilly

And from the weekend, my Patent Leopardino Senora 130's got a night out...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> And from the weekend, my Patent Leopardino Senora 130's got a night out...
> View attachment 5179507
> View attachment 5179508
> View attachment 5179509
> View attachment 5179510
> View attachment 5179511
> View attachment 5179512
> View attachment 5179513
> View attachment 5179514
> View attachment 5179515
> View attachment 5179516


Love the Senoras 130!!!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday last week, Epidor (Yellow) Patent Iriza 120's with jeans and yellow print peplum top...
> View attachment 5179472
> View attachment 5179473
> View attachment 5179474
> View attachment 5179475
> View attachment 5179494
> View attachment 5179477
> View attachment 5179478
> View attachment 5179479
> View attachment 5179480
> View attachment 5179481



So beautiful 

May I ask what's your hair color?


----------



## albatros

stilly said:


> And from the weekend, my Patent Leopardino Senora 130's got a night out...
> View attachment 5179507
> View attachment 5179508
> View attachment 5179509
> View attachment 5179510
> View attachment 5179511
> View attachment 5179512
> View attachment 5179513
> View attachment 5179514
> View attachment 5179515
> View attachment 5179516


OMG Super!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Love the Senoras 130!!!


 
Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> So beautiful
> 
> May I ask what's your hair color?



Thanks *jeans&heels*!
Dark blonde...


----------



## stilly

albatros said:


> OMG Super!



Thanks *albatros*!!!


----------



## stilly

More Mini fun!!! My Black & White Graffiti So Kates with a black mini skirt...


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> More Mini fun!!! My Black & White Graffiti So Kates with a black mini skirt...
> View attachment 5181464
> View attachment 5181466
> View attachment 5181467
> View attachment 5181468
> View attachment 5181469
> View attachment 5181470
> View attachment 5181471
> View attachment 5181472
> View attachment 5181473
> View attachment 5181474


Love these Loubs and your skirt


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> And from the weekend, my Patent Leopardino Senora 130's got a night out...
> View attachment 5179507
> View attachment 5179508
> View attachment 5179509
> View attachment 5179510
> View attachment 5179511
> View attachment 5179512
> View attachment 5179513
> View attachment 5179514
> View attachment 5179515
> View attachment 5179516


You always have amazed me in those strappy heels, so high!


----------



## Yukonstar

The Senoras look so cool.  Beautiful.


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> More Mini fun!!! My Black & White Graffiti So Kates with a black mini skirt...
> View attachment 5181464
> View attachment 5181466
> View attachment 5181467
> View attachment 5181468
> View attachment 5181469
> View attachment 5181470
> View attachment 5181471
> View attachment 5181472
> View attachment 5181473
> View attachment 5181474


Stunning, heels sexy legs and mini skirt. A winning combination.


----------



## seraphin92

Wonderful set! white top, black mini skirt, So Kate and the matching bag please!
Do you have mini shorts?


----------



## Poocoo

The skirt!   ROCKS  its hard to work out if leggings are better or a skirt...


----------



## seraphin92

Stilly, have you had any Tres Decollete Nude ? If you still have them, can you wear them again.
They have lower heels but they show a lot of toe cleavage.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> More Mini fun!!! My Black & White Graffiti So Kates with a black mini skirt...
> View attachment 5181464
> View attachment 5181466
> View attachment 5181467
> View attachment 5181468
> View attachment 5181469
> View attachment 5181470
> View attachment 5181471
> View attachment 5181472
> View attachment 5181473
> View attachment 5181474


You are impressively beautiful, stylish and classic. That outfit is awesome as yours Graffiti Louboutin shoes.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Love these Loubs and your skirt



Thanks *Kayapo*!!!



Kayapo97 said:


> You always have amazed me in those strappy heels, so high!



Oh thanks *Kayapo*!!! I do love the strappy styles...



Yukonstar said:


> The Senoras look so cool.  Beautiful.



Thanks *Yukonstar*!!!



Neil t said:


> Stunning, heels sexy legs and mini skirt. A winning combination.



Thanks *Neil*!!!



seraphin92 said:


> Wonderful set! white top, black mini skirt, So Kate and the matching bag please!
> Do you have mini shorts?



Thanks *seraphin*!!! I do have some mini shorts...mostly denim short shorts but I generally prefer mini skirts.



Poocoo said:


> The skirt!   ROCKS  its hard to work out if leggings are better or a skirt...



Thanks *Poocoo*!!!



seraphin92 said:


> Stilly, have you had any Tres Decollete Nude ? If you still have them, can you wear them again.
> They have lower heels but they show a lot of toe cleavage.



I do *seraphin*. I actually have 2 pairs of Tres Decolletes in 2 slightly different shades of nude.
They might be good for a Casual Friday look...  I'll try to work them in...



heelsmodels said:


> You are impressively beautiful, stylish and classic. That outfit is awesome as yours Graffiti Louboutin shoes.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday...the night out version in black patent leggings and Black Patent Hot Chicks...


----------



## Poocoo

lord!!!


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, all white in a white midi dress with my Latte Nappa So Kates...


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday...the night out version in black patent leggings and Black Patent Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 5185116
> View attachment 5185117
> View attachment 5185118
> View attachment 5185119
> View attachment 5185120
> View attachment 5185121
> View attachment 5185133
> View attachment 5185123
> View attachment 5185124
> View attachment 5185125


OMG Stilly you look amazing in that combination. You are so lucky to have the So Chick, been wanting a pair for ages but unable to get them. Combined with those leggings you look super sexy. And you call that a "Casual Friday"  can't wait to see "Sexy Saturday"!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> From yesterday, all white in a white midi dress with my Latte Nappa So Kates...
> View attachment 5185137
> View attachment 5185138
> View attachment 5185139
> View attachment 5185140
> View attachment 5185141
> View attachment 5185142
> View attachment 5185143
> View attachment 5185144
> View attachment 5185145
> View attachment 5185146


Very lady like look


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday...the night out version in black patent leggings and Black Patent Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 5185116
> View attachment 5185117
> View attachment 5185118
> View attachment 5185119
> View attachment 5185120
> View attachment 5185121
> View attachment 5185133
> View attachment 5185123
> View attachment 5185124
> View attachment 5185125


Stilly i'm simply glad that you did it again!
Made my day... there is nothing other to say!
I'm pretty sure that you catched everyones attention!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From yesterday, all white in a white midi dress with my Latte Nappa So Kates...
> View attachment 5185137
> View attachment 5185138
> View attachment 5185139
> View attachment 5185140
> View attachment 5185141
> View attachment 5185142
> View attachment 5185143
> View attachment 5185144
> View attachment 5185145
> View attachment 5185146


So elegant, so classy! BIG LIKE!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday...the night out version in black patent leggings and Black Patent Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 5185116
> View attachment 5185117
> View attachment 5185118
> View attachment 5185119
> View attachment 5185120
> View attachment 5185121
> View attachment 5185133
> View attachment 5185123
> View attachment 5185124
> View attachment 5185125


That casual outfit is so gorgeous and sensual. The black patent leggings match so well with black patent Hot Chicks, while the scarf and white blouse make a wonderful contrast. Simplicity and elegance walking together.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From yesterday, all white in a white midi dress with my Latte Nappa So Kates...
> View attachment 5185137
> View attachment 5185138
> View attachment 5185139
> View attachment 5185140
> View attachment 5185141
> View attachment 5185142
> View attachment 5185143
> View attachment 5185144
> View attachment 5185145
> View attachment 5185146


I really enjoyed your white outfit. You seem an angel,  all in white, but always showing elegance and style. I think you always look better with tight jeans or leggings or a mini skirt. Your stunning legs always deserve to be seen. It's a sin always you hide your legs.


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday...the night out version in black patent leggings and Black Patent Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 5185116
> View attachment 5185117
> View attachment 5185118
> View attachment 5185119
> View attachment 5185120
> View attachment 5185121
> View attachment 5185133
> View attachment 5185123
> View attachment 5185124
> View attachment 5185125


Stunning, more!!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday...the night out version in black patent leggings and Black Patent Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 5185116
> View attachment 5185117
> View attachment 5185118
> View attachment 5185119
> View attachment 5185120
> View attachment 5185121
> View attachment 5185133
> View attachment 5185123
> View attachment 5185124
> View attachment 5185125



Beautiful outfit


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday...the night out version in black patent leggings and Black Patent Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 5185116
> View attachment 5185117
> View attachment 5185118
> View attachment 5185119
> View attachment 5185120
> View attachment 5185121
> View attachment 5185133
> View attachment 5185123
> View attachment 5185124
> View attachment 5185125


That was breathtakingly sexy!!!


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

Why you don’t mix black patent leggings with louboutin black boots stilly.


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> As most of you can tell from this thread, I love my White CL's and take every opportunity to wear them especially in the warmer weather. I picked up this new pair of Latte Napa Shiny So Kates from Vestiaire Collective at about half the normal retail price.
> Here they are with an all white look for a warm summer day...
> View attachment 5130423
> View attachment 5130424
> View attachment 5130425
> View attachment 5130426
> View attachment 5130427
> View attachment 5130436
> View attachment 5130437
> View attachment 5130438
> View attachment 5130439
> View attachment 5130440



OMG..the photography is BREATHTAKINGLY lovely! I nearly gasped in awe..

Sun peeking thru branches (highlights), play with shadows on pathway, blue/green tree leaves, layered landscaping (foreground plants, background trees..great shapely trunk). White dress (appropriate hemline, not too short) with white So Kate (red bottom highlight). See attached image. Your camera exposure holds shadow detail (yourself, background) well, in spite of the backlighting.

You're doing "art" with fashion separates -- dress, shoes, purse, bracelet, etc. Plus, the model poses. But, the *photography*..composition, background, subject (you!) is just SENSATIONAL! It has a professional feel to it. You should be able to score a sponsorship with Canon, not to mention Louboutin. What is your new Canon (successor to your tried/true Canon A640)?

Your Louboutin+outfit pics (with nature background) are arguably the BEST on the web! The celebrity photos at red-carpet events (artificial white board with sponsor logos), simply don't compare!

I started researching paintings, found an artist Renata Brzozowska. See attached image, which has a blue/green color (like your photo background)



> Born in the city of Gorzów Wielkopolski, Poland, Renata Brzozowska paints and draws since childhood. She graduated the University of Art in Poznań. After years of living in France and working for one of the local gallery, she returned to the country, fully devoting herself to easel painting. The subject of her paintings is constant for many years, i*t is woman, femininity and dance - her great love and passion.*











						Renata Brzozowska, 1977 | Abstract painter
					

Born in the city of Gorzów Wielkopolski, Poland, Renata Brzozowska paints and draws since childhood. She graduated the University of Art in Poznań. After years of living in France and working for one of the local gallery, she returned to the country, fully devoting herself to easel painting.




					www.tuttartpitturasculturapoesiamusica.com
				




"if you concentrate too much on being accurate, then you lose the essence of Art. And, Art is FEELING, to communicate feeling. Feel something, you communicate it. Mostly, something about LOVE."
// Tamas Vasary, Hungarian pianist (Franz Liszt Academy alumni), "The Art of Piano"

Can you add some artistic commentary to your photography ("art") posts? How you choose outfits (Loubs, outfits), hair style, jewelry, color coordination, etc? Also, add some metaphors to paintings (see Renata Brzozowska above), music, dance/ballet, etc. Would LOVE to hear about your music likes!

You've got dancer/ballet calves, do you have dance training?

Check this performance of Hallelujah by Roy Tan (Piano) & Rosemary Siemens (Violin), the setting is remarkably similar to your place (house, nature background w/trees, walkway). See attached image.



Eleanor McDonald (1 year ago)
"That was so pretty!"

Yes, the entire performance was PRETTY -- site/background (Nature), pianist, violinist (pretty dress/pumps), beautiful music. Your posts just BEG for a performance..dance, music, etc. Right now, it's just your model poses

Rosemary is more conservative (lower heels, longer dress). The colors are really saturated/contrasty, it's a "hard sell" (to get viewer's attention):

Fuchsia dress, silver pumps, green grass, white piano, etc.

Maybe a bit too much. Your picture is more natural.."soft sell":









						Hadley Freeman on fashion photography
					

Kate Moss in a leather rope, Justin Timberlake with a bloodied nose, Björk floating ... is it art, is it advertising, or a shrewd use of celebrity? Hadley Freeman on an exhibition of fashion photography.




					www.theguardian.com
				






> Fashion photography straddles a tricky line between portraiture and making sure the shoes look good. From the father of modern fashion photography, William Klein in the 1950s, through to Irving Penn, David Bailey and Mario Testino, the best fashion photographers have managed both, but in doing so created images that have defined their time as much as any film, book or painting.
> 
> "*I'm always interested in the facade as well as the image of what is underneath*," Klein says. In other words, it's both the facade and the depth - even if the depth is, ultimately, just an illusion.



Your posts need to reflect Stilly the Human (character/content). I.e. human interest. Especially, the motivations for your Art. It's NOT just Loubs and outfits. There's something deeper, that's motivating you. Your photo collages literally have a music/dance "silent harmony" to them

It's 10 yr anniversary of start of this thread. You *might* want to think of "opening things up". Showing your face, doing videos..YES, a performance!


----------



## Yukonstar

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday...the night out version in black patent leggings and Black Patent Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 5185116
> View attachment 5185117
> View attachment 5185118
> View attachment 5185119
> View attachment 5185120
> View attachment 5185121
> View attachment 5185133
> View attachment 5185123
> View attachment 5185124
> View attachment 5185125



You have just surpassed yourself Stilly - these shots are incredible.  You look absolutely stunning.


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday...the night out version in black patent leggings and Black Patent Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 5185116
> View attachment 5185117
> View attachment 5185118
> View attachment 5185119
> View attachment 5185120
> View attachment 5185121
> View attachment 5185133
> View attachment 5185123
> View attachment 5185124
> View attachment 5185125



Breathtaking Stilly. Simply breathtaking.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday...the night out version in black patent leggings and Black Patent Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 5185116
> View attachment 5185117
> View attachment 5185118
> View attachment 5185119
> View attachment 5185120
> View attachment 5185121
> View attachment 5185133
> View attachment 5185123
> View attachment 5185124
> View attachment 5185125


Black patent leggings + Black Hot chicks = Very sexy outfit!


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> From yesterday, all white in a white midi dress with my Latte Nappa So Kates...
> View attachment 5185137
> View attachment 5185138
> View attachment 5185139
> View attachment 5185140
> View attachment 5185141
> View attachment 5185142
> View attachment 5185143
> View attachment 5185144
> View attachment 5185145
> View attachment 5185146


Nice outfit Very classy, as always, Stilly


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday...the night out version in black patent leggings and Black Patent Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 5185116
> View attachment 5185117
> View attachment 5185118
> View attachment 5185119
> View attachment 5185120
> View attachment 5185121
> View attachment 5185133
> View attachment 5185123
> View attachment 5185124
> View attachment 5185125


I get the feeling a pleated skirt or pencil skirt In that same material would break the mould. ... but WO !! breath taking modern and defiantly elegant.


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> OMG Stilly you look amazing in that combination. You are so lucky to have the So Chick, been wanting a pair for ages but unable to get them. Combined with those leggings you look super sexy. And you call that a "Casual Friday"  can't wait to see "Sexy Saturday"!



Thanks *Kayapo*!!! We stayed in on Saturday...



Mitterman77 said:


> Stilly i'm simply glad that you did it again!
> Made my day... there is nothing other to say!
> I'm pretty sure that you catched everyones attention!



Oh thanks *Mitterman*!!!
I glad it made your day... 



Yukonstar said:


> You have just surpassed yourself Stilly - these shots are incredible.  You look absolutely stunning.



Thanks *Yukonstar*!!!



Porsha said:


> Breathtaking Stilly. Simply breathtaking.



Thanks *Porsha*!!!



seraphin92 said:


> Black patent leggings + Black Hot chicks = Very sexy outfit!



Thanks *seraphin*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> I really enjoyed your white outfit. You seem an angel,  all in white, but always showing elegance and style. I think you always look better with tight jeans or leggings or a mini skirt. Your stunning legs always deserve to be seen. It's a sin always you hide your legs.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I personally love the all white looks...but yes you don't get much leg with this dress...



Neil t said:


> Stunning, more!!



Thanks *Neil*!!!



Porsha said:


> Breathtaking Stilly. Simply breathtaking.



Thanks so much *Porsha*!!!



Poocoo said:


> I get the feeling a pleated skirt or pencil skirt In that same material would break the mould. ... but WO !! breath taking modern and defiantly elegant.



I don't think I've seen any black patent skirts like this *Poocoo*...



racquel said:


> OMG..the photography is BREATHTAKINGLY lovely! I nearly gasped in awe..
> 
> Sun peeking thru branches (highlights), play with shadows on pathway, blue/green tree leaves, layered landscaping (foreground plants, background trees..great shapely trunk). White dress (appropriate hemline, not too short) with white So Kate (red bottom highlight). See attached image. Your camera exposure holds shadow detail (yourself, background) well, in spite of the backlighting.
> 
> You're doing "art" with fashion separates -- dress, shoes, purse, bracelet, etc. Plus, the model poses. But, the *photography*..composition, background, subject (you!) is just SENSATIONAL! It has a professional feel to it. You should be able to score a sponsorship with Canon, not to mention Louboutin. What is your new Canon (successor to your tried/true Canon A640)?
> 
> Your Louboutin+outfit pics (with nature background) are arguably the BEST on the web! The celebrity photos at red-carpet events (artificial white board with sponsor logos), simply don't compare!
> 
> I started researching paintings, found an artist Renata Brzozowska. See attached image, which has a blue/green color (like your photo background)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renata Brzozowska, 1977 | Abstract painter
> 
> 
> Born in the city of Gorzów Wielkopolski, Poland, Renata Brzozowska paints and draws since childhood. She graduated the University of Art in Poznań. After years of living in France and working for one of the local gallery, she returned to the country, fully devoting herself to easel painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tuttartpitturasculturapoesiamusica.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "if you concentrate too much on being accurate, then you lose the essence of Art. And, Art is FEELING, to communicate feeling. Feel something, you communicate it. Mostly, something about LOVE."
> // Tamas Vasary, Hungarian pianist (Franz Liszt Academy alumni), "The Art of Piano"
> 
> Can you add some artistic commentary to your photography ("art") posts? How you choose outfits (Loubs, outfits), hair style, jewelry, color coordination, etc? Also, add some metaphors to paintings (see Renata Brzozowska above), music, dance/ballet, etc. Would LOVE to hear about your music likes!
> 
> You've got dancer/ballet calves, do you have dance training?
> 
> Check this performance of Hallelujah by Roy Tan (Piano) & Rosemary Siemens (Violin), the setting is remarkably similar to your place (house, nature background w/trees, walkway). See attached image.
> 
> 
> 
> Eleanor McDonald (1 year ago)
> "That was so pretty!"
> 
> Yes, the entire performance was PRETTY -- site/background (Nature), pianist, violinist (pretty dress/pumps), beautiful music. Your posts just BEG for a performance..dance, music, etc. Right now, it's just your model poses
> 
> Rosemary is more conservative (lower heels, longer dress). The colors are really saturated/contrasty, it's a "hard sell" (to get viewer's attention):
> 
> Fuchsia dress, silver pumps, green grass, white piano, etc.
> 
> Maybe a bit too much. Your picture is more natural.."soft sell":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hadley Freeman on fashion photography
> 
> 
> Kate Moss in a leather rope, Justin Timberlake with a bloodied nose, Björk floating ... is it art, is it advertising, or a shrewd use of celebrity? Hadley Freeman on an exhibition of fashion photography.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your posts need to reflect Stilly the Human (character/content). I.e. human interest. Especially, the motivations for your Art. It's NOT just Loubs and outfits. There's something deeper, that's motivating you. Your photo collages literally have a music/dance "silent harmony" to them
> 
> It's 10 yr anniversary of start of this thread. You *might* want to think of "opening things up". Showing your face, doing videos..YES, a performance!
> 
> View attachment 5186409
> 
> 
> View attachment 5186413
> 
> 
> View attachment 5186440




I think you're stretching this a bit *racq* but thank you!!!
I do like the late day light for pics.
The newest camera is a Canon SX740 HS. I dropped my old Canon camera one too many times and it also took too many blurry pics.
This camera can do video if I ever want to venture there...


----------



## stilly

From earlier this week, the newest addition to my collection...Red Patent Fetish Peeps...
I got these for a great price pre-owned and they'd never been worn.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, the newest addition to my collection...Red Patent Fetish Peeps...
> I got these for a great price pre-owned and they'd never been worn.
> View attachment 5188101
> View attachment 5188102
> View attachment 5188103
> View attachment 5188105
> View attachment 5188106
> View attachment 5188108
> View attachment 5188109
> View attachment 5188110
> View attachment 5188111
> View attachment 5188112


Love the Lipstick red, amazing height, very 50's vibe with the dress


----------



## chowlover2

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, the newest addition to my collection...Red Patent Fetish Peeps...
> I got these for a great price pre-owned and they'd never been worn.
> View attachment 5188101
> View attachment 5188102
> View attachment 5188103
> View attachment 5188105
> View attachment 5188106
> View attachment 5188108
> View attachment 5188109
> View attachment 5188110
> View attachment 5188111
> View attachment 5188112


Red hot Stilly!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, the newest addition to my collection...Red Patent Fetish Peeps...
> I got these for a great price pre-owned and they'd never been worn.
> View attachment 5188101
> View attachment 5188102
> View attachment 5188103
> View attachment 5188105
> View attachment 5188106
> View attachment 5188108
> View attachment 5188109
> View attachment 5188110
> View attachment 5188111
> View attachment 5188112


What are they 140mm?


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, the newest addition to my collection...Red Patent Fetish Peeps...
> I got these for a great price pre-owned and they'd never been worn.
> View attachment 5188101
> View attachment 5188102
> View attachment 5188103
> View attachment 5188105
> View attachment 5188106
> View attachment 5188108
> View attachment 5188109
> View attachment 5188110
> View attachment 5188111
> View attachment 5188112


You look fabulous with that casual outfit. The red Lady Fetish model is so gorgeous and the red match so well with your white dress  and red polka dot. Your wonderful taste for outfits never disappoint me.


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> I don't think I've seen any black patent skirts like this *Poocoo*...


but it would be banging!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Love the Lipstick red, amazing height, very 50's vibe with the dress



Thanks *Kayapo*!!! I think I wear them again with a mini skirt and top which will be even more 50's...



chowlover2 said:


> Red hot Stilly!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!



Kayapo97 said:


> What are they 140mm?



These are 160mm just like my other Lady and Fetish Peeps.



heelsmodels said:


> You look fabulous with that casual outfit. The red Lady Fetish model is so gorgeous and the red match so well with your white dress  and red polka dot. Your wonderful taste for outfits never disappoint me.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! I've been looking for another pair of Fetish Peeps for a while now so I'm excited to own this pair.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Thanks *Kayapo*!!! I think I wear them again with a mini skirt and top which will be even more 50's...


I am sure that will be a delight to see


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, the newest addition to my collection...Red Patent Fetish Peeps...
> I got these for a great price pre-owned and they'd never been worn.
> View attachment 5188101
> View attachment 5188102
> View attachment 5188103
> View attachment 5188105
> View attachment 5188106
> View attachment 5188108
> View attachment 5188109
> View attachment 5188110
> View attachment 5188111
> View attachment 5188112


These are lovely. I do love the tall thin heel but I do wish they had a closed pointed toe and island platform. Wouldn't that be so girly/gorgeous ?


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, the newest addition to my collection...Red Patent Fetish Peeps...
> I got these for a great price pre-owned and they'd never been worn.
> View attachment 5188101
> View attachment 5188102
> View attachment 5188103
> View attachment 5188105
> View attachment 5188106
> View attachment 5188108
> View attachment 5188109
> View attachment 5188110
> View attachment 5188111
> View attachment 5188112


I would dearly love to see these heels as pointed toe island platforms like this


----------



## Yukonstar

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, the newest addition to my collection...Red Patent Fetish Peeps...
> I got these for a great price pre-owned and they'd never been worn.
> View attachment 5188101
> View attachment 5188102
> View attachment 5188103
> View attachment 5188105
> View attachment 5188106
> View attachment 5188108
> View attachment 5188109
> View attachment 5188110
> View attachment 5188111
> View attachment 5188112



What a lovely shoe.  And a lovely outfit.  It is great to see you in platforms again.  I personally love CL platforms and you always look so good wearing them.


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> Thanks *Kayapo*!!! I think I wear them again with a mini skirt and top which will be even more 50's...



Yes please Stilly!  You look fabulous in these Fetish Peeps. Paired with a mini is going to be just awesome.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, the newest addition to my collection...Red Patent Fetish Peeps...
> I got these for a great price pre-owned and they'd never been worn.
> View attachment 5188101
> View attachment 5188102
> View attachment 5188103
> View attachment 5188105
> View attachment 5188106
> View attachment 5188108
> View attachment 5188109
> View attachment 5188110
> View attachment 5188111
> View attachment 5188112


Stilly you've really inspired me with this! I have seriously whether or not I should get a pair of LP adding into my rotations for work
And please keep rocking on casual series! You're on fire in recent casual outfits


----------



## Christina2

aporl said:


> Stilly you've really inspired me with this! I have seriously whether or not I should get a pair of LP adding into my rotations for work
> And please keep rocking on casual series! You're on fire in recent casual outfits


If you don't mind me asking - what heels are currently in your rotation for work ? Mine are Hot Chicks and 2 other "no name" 130mm pointy toe pumps. I just love the look of the classic pointed toe pumps with a really high heel. The style goes with everything in my wardrobe, dresses, skirts, leggings etc.


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday...the night out version in black patent leggings and Black Patent Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 5185116
> View attachment 5185117
> View attachment 5185118
> View attachment 5185119
> View attachment 5185120
> View attachment 5185121
> View attachment 5185133
> View attachment 5185123
> View attachment 5185124
> View attachment 5185125


Wow such a head turning sexy look for a night out.  How much standing/walking was there?


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> These are 160mm just like my other Lady and Fetish Peeps.



I had LP once but in Europe these came as a 150. I prefer the 160 heel of my Highness and Daf Booties but did not know LP and FP came as 160.  I must look out for these.


----------



## Coach Superfan

@stilly 
OMG i just discovered this thread and I am in AWE! There's no way I can justify scrolling through 818 pages here lol. I flipped through the first 20 and last 20.

My faves are your Lucifer Bows and the Pigalles in White Grease. 

Do you have an updated full collection photo?


----------



## jeans&heels

Christina2 said:


> If you don't mind me asking - what heels are currently in your rotation for work ? Mine are Hot Chicks and 2 other "no name" 130mm pointy toe pumps. I just love the look of the classic pointed toe pumps with a really high heel. The style goes with everything in my wardrobe, dresses, skirts, leggings etc.



Do you also wear your 130mm with jeans?


----------



## aporl

Christina2 said:


> If you don't mind me asking - what heels are currently in your rotation for work ? Mine are Hot Chicks and 2 other "no name" 130mm pointy toe pumps. I just love the look of the classic pointed toe pumps with a really high heel. The style goes with everything in my wardrobe, dresses, skirts, leggings etc.


No just normal heels no higher than 100mm, and flats. It wasn’t until I found out stilly’s thread, I was so inspired and started to add nude Iriza 100mm into my rotations, which made a world of difference!


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, the newest addition to my collection...Red Patent Fetish Peeps...
> I got these for a great price pre-owned and they'd never been worn.
> View attachment 5188101
> View attachment 5188102
> View attachment 5188103
> View attachment 5188105
> View attachment 5188106
> View attachment 5188108
> View attachment 5188109
> View attachment 5188110
> View attachment 5188111
> View attachment 5188112



This set of photos are amongst my very favorite of yours Stilly. You look amazing.  The shoes are simply fantastic.


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> These are lovely. I do love the tall thin heel but I do wish they had a closed pointed toe and island platform. Wouldn't that be so girly/gorgeous ?



Thanks *Christina*!!! I think I prefer the peep toe...



Yukonstar said:


> What a lovely shoe.  And a lovely outfit.  It is great to see you in platforms again.  I personally love CL platforms and you always look so good wearing them.



Thanks *Yukonstar*!!!



Porsha said:


> Yes please Stilly!  You look fabulous in these Fetish Peeps. Paired with a mini is going to be just awesome.



Thanks *Porsha*!!!



aporl said:


> Stilly you've really inspired me with this! I have seriously whether or not I should get a pair of LP adding into my rotations for work
> And please keep rocking on casual series! You're on fire in recent casual outfits



Oh that's wonderful* aporl*!!! The LP's are beautiful!



baldjohn said:


> Wow such a head turning sexy look for a night out.  How much standing/walking was there?



Thanks *john*!!! We went our for about 3 hours...more standing than walking that night...especially because these leggings making too much noise when I walk and they're not super comfortable to sit in...



Porsha said:


> I had LP once but in Europe these came as a 150. I prefer the 160 heel of my Highness and Daf Booties but did not know LP and FP came as 160.  I must look out for these.



Oh no you are correct *Porsha* they are 150mm not 160mm...I'm sure what I was thinking...



Coach Superfan said:


> @stilly
> OMG i just discovered this thread and I am in AWE! There's no way I can justify scrolling through 818 pages here lol. I flipped through the first 20 and last 20.
> 
> My faves are your Lucifer Bows and the Pigalles in White Grease.
> 
> Do you have an updated full collection photo?



Oh thanks *Coach Superfan*! You'll find the later pics are better. Alas my collection has gotten so large I can't even take a full collection pic any more...well over 100 pairs...but I'm afraid to count.



jeans&heels said:


> Do you also wear your 130mm with jeans?



I have in the past *jeans&heels*...I do it more when the weather gets cooler...



Porsha said:


> This set of photos are amongst my very favorite of yours Stilly. You look amazing.  The shoes are simply fantastic.



Thanks so much *Porsha*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, Nude Iriza 120's with white jeans and a tan striped blazer...


----------



## stilly

And from last night...YELLOW!!!


----------



## stilly

And from today, a polka dot mini and white kid booties...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Iriza 120's with white jeans and a tan striped blazer...
> View attachment 5192310
> View attachment 5192311
> View attachment 5192312
> View attachment 5192313
> View attachment 5192314
> View attachment 5192315
> View attachment 5192316
> View attachment 5192317
> View attachment 5192318
> View attachment 5192319


This is another casual outfit that impresses me so much. Tight clothes and classical high heels always match so well, and I'm also a fan of jeans and high heels... It means sensuality and elegance side by side. Those heels are gorgeous leaving your feet's arch visible.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Iriza 120's with white jeans and a tan striped blazer...
> View attachment 5192310
> View attachment 5192311
> View attachment 5192312
> View attachment 5192313
> View attachment 5192314
> View attachment 5192315
> View attachment 5192316
> View attachment 5192317
> View attachment 5192318
> View attachment 5192319



Absolutely amazing


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> And from last night...YELLOW!!!
> View attachment 5192327
> View attachment 5192328
> View attachment 5192329
> View attachment 5192330
> View attachment 5192331
> View attachment 5192332
> View attachment 5192333
> View attachment 5192334
> View attachment 5192335
> View attachment 5192336


You look impressively gorgeous all in yellow. You know I'm not impartial towards the Hot Chicks once they are my favorite Louboutin model, then, you always look better wearing Hot Chicks than any other Louboutin model. The dress is also very beautiful and you always look perfect with them.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> And from today, a polka dot mini and white kid booties...
> View attachment 5192345
> View attachment 5192346
> View attachment 5192347
> View attachment 5192348
> View attachment 5192349
> View attachment 5192350
> View attachment 5192351
> View attachment 5192352
> View attachment 5192353
> View attachment 5192354


Another beautiful and sensual outfit. It's impossible you disappoint any of your fans with your beautiful outfits and high heels. You always look amazing, gorgeous, sensual and elegant and this outfit isn't an exception. The mini skirt and booties look awesome, leiting your stunning legs free to be admired. Great outfit.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Iriza 120's with white jeans and a tan striped blazer...
> View attachment 5192310
> View attachment 5192311
> View attachment 5192312
> View attachment 5192313
> View attachment 5192314
> View attachment 5192315
> View attachment 5192316
> View attachment 5192317
> View attachment 5192318
> View attachment 5192319


Love this sexy chic city style!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> And from today, a polka dot mini and white kid booties...
> View attachment 5192345
> View attachment 5192346
> View attachment 5192347
> View attachment 5192348
> View attachment 5192349
> View attachment 5192350
> View attachment 5192351
> View attachment 5192352
> View attachment 5192353
> View attachment 5192354


Great combination! Your stunning legs has to be shown off!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Iriza 120's with white jeans and a tan striped blazer...
> View attachment 5192310
> View attachment 5192311
> View attachment 5192312
> View attachment 5192313
> View attachment 5192314
> View attachment 5192315
> View attachment 5192316
> View attachment 5192317
> View attachment 5192318
> View attachment 5192319


So chic, looks perfect from top to bottom!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> This is another casual outfit that impresses me so much. Tight clothes and classical high heels always match so well, and I'm also a fan of jeans and high heels... It means sensuality and elegance side by side. Those heels are gorgeous leaving your feet's arch visible.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!



jeans&heels said:


> Absolutely amazing



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> Great combination! Your stunning legs has to be shown off!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



aporl said:


> So chic, looks perfect from top to bottom!



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black & White...with just a touch of yellow...


----------



## racquel

Christina2 said:


> Oh Stilly. You are such a dear to post these pics. You know how much I love the look of Debouts and the toe rings + your outfit make just the perfect combination. I think I mentioned this before but dear, your legs are THE perfect size and shape for leggings... and with that *cute little "bubble butt" bum of yours* I swear you must stop traffic and be the envy of every other girl in the office. You certainly would be where I work. Every Friday we have a little candid contest to see who can wear the "flirtiest" outfit and, I can honestly say, you would win hands down with that Friday outfit !! Tell me dear, do the other girls you work with wear dresses and heels ? There are 4 of us (plus a VERY female manager) at the shop so everyday is a bit of a fashion show - especially when the shop is empty of customers. I mean girls have to talk about something all day, right ?



Just saw this knee length pencil skirt, for curvy hips. It also shows midriff (something you should try?) See attached image









						Ways To Dress For Your Body Type - Curvy Women Clothing Ideas - Bewakoof Blog
					

Discover the kind of outfits for curvy body shape that you should wear without giving in to stereotypes. You can wear these with confidence and we assure




					www.bewakoof.com
				






> They call it thunder thighs, we say they are wonder thighs. With curves like those, why would one want to keep them a mystery? Flaunt them with figure-hugging pencil skirts. Also, to all the hip heavy women, stop covering yourself in flared palazzos. Do not fall into the trap where they tell you pencil skirtdress is not for your chubby body type. Your curves are your assets and they are sure of something not to be shied away from. *Be it a party night or an important office meeting, a sleek and sassy pencil skirt outfitsnever fails to impress you with its glamour.* For a chic formal ensemble, opt for formal pencil skirt outfits complemented with a matching coat. If you are looking out for a style to kill them with sass at a party, a leather pencil skirt is your answer. If you are a fan of romanticized dressing style go for a lace pencil skirt. Pencil skirts look best when paired with boots and complement well with the confident vibes.



Stilly, this 10 year thread started with some classic knee length "bell skirts". Respectable, dignified. Then, you started rocking short skirts..young/wild! These days you are killing it with mini MINI skirts..naughty! You've tried some midi-skirts (mid calf). Maybe try some knee length pencil skirts?

See other 2 attached pics, Khloe Kardashian is trying skin hugging bike pants and skirts. Stilly, you should try bike pants..you like skin tight full length pants.



Christina2 said:


> Couldn't agree more !! *Especially in so cal - summer is the time for my "just barely covers my bum" skirts and dresses* - lol.



Pics or it didn't happen! LOL. You should try knee length (stretch) skirts, that would accentuate your bum. Then, as day progresses..pull them up for higher hemline. I always do this, it builds up drama to the final act -- mini MINI skirt! Euphoric feeling..

Wow, you are in SoCal? Me too! I should try visiting at your jewelry shop, where are you located?


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Black & White...with just a touch of yellow...
> View attachment 5194257
> View attachment 5194258
> View attachment 5194259
> View attachment 5194260
> View attachment 5194261
> View attachment 5194262
> View attachment 5194264
> View attachment 5194265
> View attachment 5194266
> View attachment 5194267


Lovely chic black and white in simplicity!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Black & White...with just a touch of yellow...
> View attachment 5194257
> View attachment 5194258
> View attachment 5194259
> View attachment 5194260
> View attachment 5194261
> View attachment 5194262
> View attachment 5194264
> View attachment 5194265
> View attachment 5194266
> View attachment 5194267


And a great pair of well shaped legs!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Black & White...with just a touch of yellow...
> View attachment 5194257
> View attachment 5194258
> View attachment 5194259
> View attachment 5194260
> View attachment 5194261
> View attachment 5194262
> View attachment 5194264
> View attachment 5194265
> View attachment 5194266
> View attachment 5194267


You look gorgeous and very elegant. I think the yellow touch makes the whole difference.


----------



## aporl

Hey stilly, I am thinking of adding a new pair of CL to my collection for work. Really want to get a pair of Fliketta 100 but wondering if the extra diagonal strap hurts the toe provided that I'll be wearing 10+ hours in the office? If that's not the ideal option for comfort, any recommendations in other CL ankle strap heels? Would love to see you sharing as well. Thanks again Stilly!


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> Just saw this knee length pencil skirt, for curvy hips. It also shows midriff (something you should try?) See attached image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ways To Dress For Your Body Type - Curvy Women Clothing Ideas - Bewakoof Blog
> 
> 
> Discover the kind of outfits for curvy body shape that you should wear without giving in to stereotypes. You can wear these with confidence and we assure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bewakoof.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stilly, this 10 year thread started with some classic knee length "bell skirts". Respectable, dignified. Then, you started rocking short skirts..young/wild! These days you are killing it with mini MINI skirts..naughty! You've tried some midi-skirts (mid calf). Maybe try some knee length pencil skirts?
> 
> See other 2 attached pics, Khloe Kardashian is trying skin hugging bike pants and skirts. Stilly, you should try bike pants..you like skin tight full length pants.
> 
> 
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen! LOL. You should try knee length (stretch) skirts, that would accentuate your bum. Then, as day progresses..pull them up for higher hemline. I always do this, it builds up drama to the final act -- mini MINI skirt! Euphoric feeling..
> 
> Wow, you are in SoCal? Me too! I should try visiting at your jewelry shop, where are you located?



Oh *racq*...yes my outfits have evolved to be far more risque in the past few years. Certainly more minis...both dresses and skirts which is the way fashion has trended. I have some pencil skirts somewhere if I can find them. They'll be better in the cooler autumn weather. I don't really like bike shorts that much...even on shorts I only wear denim shorts occasionally.



aporl said:


> Lovely chic black and white in simplicity!!



Thanks *aprol*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> And a great pair of well shaped legs!!!



Oh thanks *Mitterman*!!! 



heelsmodels said:


> You look gorgeous and very elegant. I think the yellow touch makes the whole difference.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I do love the yellow heel on these which is a bit unique...


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, Black Jazz Crosspigas...


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday today, Snow Nappa Jonatina 100's with jeans and a blazer...


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> And from today, a polka dot mini and white kid booties...
> View attachment 5192345
> View attachment 5192346
> View attachment 5192347
> View attachment 5192348
> View attachment 5192349
> View attachment 5192350
> View attachment 5192351
> View attachment 5192352
> View attachment 5192353
> View attachment 5192354


Very cute booties


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> And from last night...YELLOW!!!
> View attachment 5192327
> View attachment 5192328
> View attachment 5192329
> View attachment 5192330
> View attachment 5192331
> View attachment 5192332
> View attachment 5192333
> View attachment 5192334
> View attachment 5192335
> View attachment 5192336


WOW


----------



## ukm32

Stilly, I absolutely love your outfits! So stylish and flattering! I can’t believe how long your legs are!! 

thank you for posting so regularly. I can’t believe you’ve been doing this for over 10 years now! I feel that needs a celebration!!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Snow Nappa Jonatina 100's with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5197206
> View attachment 5197207
> View attachment 5197209
> View attachment 5197210
> View attachment 5197211
> View attachment 5197212
> View attachment 5197213
> View attachment 5197214
> View attachment 5197215
> View attachment 5197216



Your casual ouftit are so beatuiful and gorgeous


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Black Jazz Crosspigas...
> View attachment 5197186
> View attachment 5197187
> View attachment 5197188
> View attachment 5197189
> View attachment 5197190
> View attachment 5197191
> View attachment 5197192
> View attachment 5197193
> View attachment 5197194
> View attachment 5197195


You look absolutely stunning and gorgeous in black and white colors. Crosspigas are the perfect choice for the elegance of that outfit.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Snow Nappa Jonatina 100's with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5197206
> View attachment 5197207
> View attachment 5197209
> View attachment 5197210
> View attachment 5197211
> View attachment 5197212
> View attachment 5197213
> View attachment 5197214
> View attachment 5197215
> View attachment 5197216


That casual outfit is simply beautiful, elegant and sensual. Tight jeans always make you very sexy. The Jonatinas are beautiful but I bet they should look better in a 120mm heels version.


----------



## KatPerry

stilly said:


> Oh *racq*...yes my outfits have evolved to be far more risque in the past few years. Certainly more minis...both dresses and skirts which is the way fashion has trended. I have some pencil skirts somewhere if I can find them. They'll be better in the cooler autumn weather. I don't really like bike shorts that much...even on shorts I only wear denim shorts occasionally.


 I love to wear shorter outfits on the weekend. Such a nice change from the stuffy formal dress of the office all week.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Snow Nappa Jonatina 100's with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5197206
> View attachment 5197207
> View attachment 5197209
> View attachment 5197210
> View attachment 5197211
> View attachment 5197212
> View attachment 5197213
> View attachment 5197214
> View attachment 5197215
> View attachment 5197216


So cute!!


----------



## Tivo

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Snow Nappa Jonatina 100's with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5197206
> View attachment 5197207
> View attachment 5197209
> View attachment 5197210
> View attachment 5197211
> View attachment 5197212
> View attachment 5197213
> View attachment 5197214
> View attachment 5197215
> View attachment 5197216


This is too cute! Stilly I notice you always wear long scarves with your pant outfits. 
But do you ever wear scarves with your skirt outfits? Is there a reason you don’t like scarves and skirts?


----------



## muleman

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Snow Nappa Jonatina 100's with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5197206
> View attachment 5197207
> View attachment 5197209
> View attachment 5197210
> View attachment 5197211
> View attachment 5197212
> View attachment 5197213
> View attachment 5197214
> View attachment 5197215
> View attachment 5197216


Absolutly stunning Love love these shoes they show off your gorgeouse feet and toes wow . i hope you keep wearing these three the winter xxxxx


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Snow Nappa Jonatina 100's with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5197206
> View attachment 5197207
> View attachment 5197209
> View attachment 5197210
> View attachment 5197211
> View attachment 5197212
> View attachment 5197213
> View attachment 5197214
> View attachment 5197215
> View attachment 5197216


Oh, wow, looks gorgeous, love the combination and obviosly the thight jeans, they fit you so well!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> WOW



Thanks *Kayapo*!!! 



ukm32 said:


> Stilly, I absolutely love your outfits! So stylish and flattering! I can’t believe how long your legs are!!
> 
> thank you for posting so regularly. I can’t believe you’ve been doing this for over 10 years now! I feel that needs a celebration!!



Oh thanks so much *ukm32*!!!
Stay tuned...



jeans&heels said:


> Your casual ouftit are so beatuiful and gorgeous



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> That casual outfit is simply beautiful, elegant and sensual. Tight jeans always make you very sexy. The Jonatinas are beautiful but I bet they should look better in a 120mm heels version.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! Yes I which they had more Louboutin sandals with 120mm+ heels...maybe someday...



KatPerry said:


> I love to wear shorter outfits on the weekend. Such a nice change from the stuffy formal dress of the office all week.



I agree *Kat*!!!



aporl said:


> So cute!!



Thanks *aporl*!!!



Tivo said:


> This is too cute! Stilly I notice you always wear long scarves with your pant outfits.
> But do you ever wear scarves with your skirt outfits? Is there a reason you don’t like scarves and skirts?



Yes I wear scarves with skirts and dresses *Tivo* but more in the cooler weather than the summer.
Maybe I should try them more in the warmer months...



muleman said:


> Absolutly stunning Love love these shoes they show off your gorgeouse feet and toes wow . i hope you keep wearing these three the winter xxxxx



Thanks *muleman*!!! We'll have to see if I can wear CL sandals in the colder months ahead...



Mitterman77 said:


> Oh, wow, looks gorgeous, love the combination and obviosly the thight jeans, they fit you so well!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Saturday, Black Kid Allenissima 130's with a new Caroline Costas puff sleeve top and black mini...


----------



## stilly

From today, a new midi dress with my Latte Shiny Nappa So Kates...


----------



## albatros

stilly said:


> From Saturday, Black Kid Allenissima 130's with a new Caroline Costas puff sleeve top and black mini...
> View attachment 5200231
> View attachment 5200232
> View attachment 5200233
> View attachment 5200234
> View attachment 5200235
> View attachment 5200236
> View attachment 5200237
> View attachment 5200238
> View attachment 5200239
> View attachment 5200240


Three words to define you Stilly: style, elegance, sensuality!


----------



## albatros

stilly said:


> From Saturday, Black Kid Allenissima 130's with a new Caroline Costas puff sleeve top and black mini...
> View attachment 5200231
> View attachment 5200232
> View attachment 5200233
> View attachment 5200234
> View attachment 5200235
> View attachment 5200236
> View attachment 5200237
> View attachment 5200238
> View attachment 5200239
> View attachment 5200240


Super cool Stilly!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Saturday, Black Kid Allenissima 130's with a new Caroline Costas puff sleeve top and black mini...
> View attachment 5200231
> View attachment 5200232
> View attachment 5200233
> View attachment 5200234
> View attachment 5200235
> View attachment 5200236
> View attachment 5200237
> View attachment 5200238
> View attachment 5200239
> View attachment 5200240


You look so gorgeous wearing these 130... love the POV shot and your calvs look so toned on the 130!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From today, a new midi dress with my Latte Shiny Nappa So Kates...
> View attachment 5200242
> View attachment 5200243
> View attachment 5200245
> View attachment 5200246
> View attachment 5200249
> View attachment 5200250
> View attachment 5200251
> View attachment 5200252
> View attachment 5200253
> View attachment 5200256


Also if your legs are coverd.... you look so cute and stylish!!!! Big like for the dress, the bag and the heels!


----------



## ukm32

I really like how both outfits are so different and yet both incredibly stylish for their own reasons. I think I prefer the second even though it covers most of those long legs! It’s the shoes… they are incredible!

can I make a request for another outfit with stockings once the autumn weather sets in?


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Saturday, Black Kid Allenissima 130's with a new Caroline Costas puff sleeve top and black mini...
> View attachment 5200231
> View attachment 5200232
> View attachment 5200233
> View attachment 5200234
> View attachment 5200235
> View attachment 5200236
> View attachment 5200237
> View attachment 5200238
> View attachment 5200239
> View attachment 5200240



You have very pretty feet
Love the heels, paired with jeans would be perfection


----------



## stilly

albatros said:


> Three words to define you Stilly: style, elegance, sensuality!



Oh thanks so much *albatros*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Also if your legs are coverd.... you look so cute and stylish!!!! Big like for the dress, the bag and the heels!



Thanks again *Mitterman*!!! I'm trying to show some variety. I love this midi dress...especially with the cooler weather!


----------



## stilly

ukm32 said:


> I really like how both outfits are so different and yet both incredibly stylish for their own reasons. I think I prefer the second even though it covers most of those long legs! It’s the shoes… they are incredible!
> 
> can I make a request for another outfit with stockings once the autumn weather sets in?



Thanks *ukm32*!!! I got some feedback from a follower to wear some longer dresses and skirts for a change of pace. I do love this midi dress. The shoes are the real stars though!

Sure you can make a request...but no promises. I have quite a backlog of requests...


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> You have very pretty feet
> Love the heels, paired with jeans would be perfection



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!
That's a great suggestion...I can't recall ever wearing these Allenissima's with jeans...but I do need some new casual outfit ideas!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Saturday, Black Kid Allenissima 130's with a new Caroline Costas puff sleeve top and black mini...
> View attachment 5200231
> View attachment 5200232
> View attachment 5200233
> View attachment 5200234
> View attachment 5200235
> View attachment 5200236
> View attachment 5200237
> View attachment 5200238
> View attachment 5200239
> View attachment 5200240


*Stilly*... You look really gorgeous and very sensual. That outfit is simply amazing and beautiful and the Allenissima 130mm heels always make this fabulous outfit even better. 




stilly said:


> From today, a new midi dress with my Latte Shiny Nappa So Kates...
> View attachment 5200242
> View attachment 5200243
> View attachment 5200245
> View attachment 5200246
> View attachment 5200249
> View attachment 5200250
> View attachment 5200251
> View attachment 5200252
> View attachment 5200253
> View attachment 5200256


I really like to see you wearing long dresses, it gives you a more classical shape, but always elegant and sensual, once you always complete your outfit with a pair of classical high heels, like those ones.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!
> That's a great suggestion...I can't recall ever wearing these Allenissima's with jeans...but I do need some new casual outfit ideas!!!



I think,  Allenissima, Hot Wave, Mercy Allen and others 130mm heels always look amazing with skinny jeans. I'm available to help you with new casual outfit ideas.


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> Black & White...with just a touch of yellow...
> View attachment 5194257
> View attachment 5194258
> View attachment 5194259
> View attachment 5194260
> View attachment 5194261
> View attachment 5194262
> View attachment 5194264
> View attachment 5194265
> View attachment 5194266
> View attachment 5194267


Stunning legs and heels as always


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> And from today, a polka dot mini and white kid booties...
> View attachment 5192345
> View attachment 5192346
> View attachment 5192347
> View attachment 5192348
> View attachment 5192349
> View attachment 5192350
> View attachment 5192351
> View attachment 5192352
> View attachment 5192353
> View attachment 5192354


Stunning


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!
> That's a great suggestion...I can't recall ever wearing these Allenissima's with jeans...but I do need some new casual outfit ideas!!!


Can’t get enough of your all black/black and white casuals! What about having a spin with Riviera and/or Fliketta adding to casual outfit?


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> I think,  Allenissima, Hot Wave, Mercy Allen and others 130mm heels always look amazing with skinny jeans. I'm available to help you with new casual outfit ideas.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!



Neil t said:


> Stunning legs and heels as always



Thanks *Neil*!!!



aporl said:


> Can’t get enough of your all black/black and white casuals! What about having a spin with Riviera and/or Fliketta adding to casual outfit?



Thanks *aporl*!!! I'll keep that in mind for tomorrow. I don't think I've worn the Riviera with a casual outfit...


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, Red & White Stripe So Kates...


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Red & White Stripe So Kates...
> View attachment 5202975
> View attachment 5202976
> View attachment 5202977
> View attachment 5202978
> View attachment 5202979
> View attachment 5202980
> View attachment 5202981
> View attachment 5202982
> View attachment 5202984
> View attachment 5202987


Stunning


----------



## lumkeikei

Stunning! May I ask if you know approximately how many pairs of shoes you have?


----------



## heelsmodels

lumkeikei said:


> Stunning! May I ask if you know approximately how many pairs of shoes you have?


I follow *Stilly* for a long time, and if you watch all her pictures, you'll find that she has more than 200 pairs, including pumps, sandals, and boots, or even more, once she has some models with lots of different colors.
But *Stilly *always can confirm that.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Red & White Stripe So Kates...
> View attachment 5202975
> View attachment 5202976
> View attachment 5202977
> View attachment 5202978
> View attachment 5202979
> View attachment 5202980
> View attachment 5202981
> View attachment 5202982
> View attachment 5202984
> View attachment 5202987


Stilly, you look so beautiful, simple but stylish.


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Stunning



Thanks *Neil*!!!



lumkeikei said:


> Stunning! May I ask if you know approximately how many pairs of shoes you have?



Thanks *lumkeikei*!!! I lost count on my shoe collection but its in the hundreds.



heelsmodels said:


> Stilly, you look so beautiful, simple but stylish.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! 



heelsmodels said:


> I follow *Stilly* for a long time, and if you watch all her pictures, you'll find that she has more than 200 pairs, including pumps, sandals, and boots, or even more, once she has some models with lots of different colors.
> But *Stilly *always can confirm that.



To be honest, I have no idea how many pairs of shoes I own and I'm afraid to count...


----------



## Poocoo

Little crazy …. Little busy But cool .


----------



## Poocoo

I think many people would have loads if they had the money .. but when is it a hobby ? When dose it move into an obsession.. but who can say if it’s bad or good or healthy or not healthy…

Some people smoke or drink .. some people collect cars … some people can only dream of one pair of these … it’s all relative …


----------



## stilly

As suggested by *jeans&heels*, from Casual Friday out, Black Patent Allenissima 130's with leather leggings and a black blazer...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> As suggested by *jeans&heels*, from Casual Friday out, Black Patent Allenissima 130's with leather leggings and a black blazer...
> View attachment 5205325
> View attachment 5205326
> View attachment 5205327
> View attachment 5205341
> View attachment 5205342
> View attachment 5205330
> View attachment 5205331
> View attachment 5205332
> View attachment 5205333
> View attachment 5205334


I have to agree with  *jeans&heels*... *Stilly*, you look fabulous, sexy and stylish in that outfit. Black Patent Allenissima 130's and leather leggings match so well. Simply perfect and divine. Awesome casual look.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> As suggested by *jeans&heels*, from Casual Friday out, Black Patent Allenissima 130's with leather leggings and a black blazer...
> View attachment 5205325
> View attachment 5205326
> View attachment 5205327
> View attachment 5205341
> View attachment 5205342
> View attachment 5205330
> View attachment 5205331
> View attachment 5205332
> View attachment 5205333
> View attachment 5205334



Beautiful  
Would also love to see them paired with denim jeans?


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> As suggested by *jeans&heels*, from Casual Friday out, Black Patent Allenissima 130's with leather leggings and a black blazer...
> View attachment 5205325
> View attachment 5205326
> View attachment 5205327
> View attachment 5205341
> View attachment 5205342
> View attachment 5205330
> View attachment 5205331
> View attachment 5205332
> View attachment 5205333
> View attachment 5205334


What a killer!!!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Red & White Stripe So Kates...
> View attachment 5202975
> View attachment 5202976
> View attachment 5202977
> View attachment 5202978
> View attachment 5202979
> View attachment 5202980
> View attachment 5202981
> View attachment 5202982
> View attachment 5202984
> View attachment 5202987


Love these ones!!!! So cute.... hopefully it was a windy day, lol!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> As suggested by *jeans&heels*, from Casual Friday out, Black Patent Allenissima 130's with leather leggings and a black blazer...
> View attachment 5205325
> View attachment 5205326
> View attachment 5205327
> View attachment 5205341
> View attachment 5205342
> View attachment 5205330
> View attachment 5205331
> View attachment 5205332
> View attachment 5205333
> View attachment 5205334


Goddess... no words needed... made my daya gain, thank you *jeans&heels !*


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> As suggested by *jeans&heels*, from Casual Friday out, Black Patent Allenissima 130's with leather leggings and a black blazer...
> View attachment 5205325
> View attachment 5205326
> View attachment 5205327
> View attachment 5205341
> View attachment 5205342
> View attachment 5205330
> View attachment 5205331
> View attachment 5205332
> View attachment 5205333
> View attachment 5205334


Wow Amazing Stilly.  How long did you have the Allenissima on for?  How much on your feet?


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> I have to agree with  *jeans&heels*... *Stilly*, you look fabulous, sexy and stylish in that outfit. Black Patent Allenissima 130's and leather leggings match so well. Simply perfect and divine. Awesome casual look.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! You're so sweet...



jeans&heels said:


> Beautiful
> Would also love to see them paired with denim jeans?



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! I'll try the denim jeans another day...



aporl said:


> What a killer!!!!!



Thanks *aporl*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> Goddess... no words needed... made my daya gain, thank you *jeans&heels !*



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! 



baldjohn said:


> Wow Amazing Stilly.  How long did you have the Allenissima on for?  How much on your feet?



Thanks *john*!!! I wore them for about 3 hours for drinks and dinner that night.


----------



## stilly

From lunch with a girlfriend on Saturday, my White Shiny Nappa So Kates with a navy floral Jack Wills mini and a white blazer...


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> From lunch with a girlfriend on Saturday, my White Shiny Nappa So Kates with a navy floral Jack Wills mini and a white blazer...
> View attachment 5207214
> View attachment 5207216
> View attachment 5207218
> View attachment 5207220
> View attachment 5207221
> View attachment 5207222
> View attachment 5207223
> View attachment 5207224
> View attachment 5207225
> View attachment 5207226


Wow!  That's a head-turning look Stilly.  I love your outfit here.  Fabulous mini.


----------



## Mitterman77

I'm pretty sure that you've got a lot of coments on this outfit too, i'm couriuos how your girlfriend was dressed, or did she left everyones attention on you? It's so great that you are so self confident and have fun showing off your stunning assets in a very good way!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From lunch with a girlfriend on Saturday, my White Shiny Nappa So Kates with a navy floral Jack Wills mini and a white blazer...
> View attachment 5207214
> View attachment 5207216
> View attachment 5207218
> View attachment 5207220
> View attachment 5207221
> View attachment 5207222
> View attachment 5207223
> View attachment 5207224
> View attachment 5207225
> View attachment 5207226


You look so beautiful and elegant. I really enjoy that outfit, very casual, but also very sexy. I'm also curious as *Mitterman77*, about your girlfriend outfit. Was she wearing beautiful high heels as you? 
In your girlfriends circle, are you the one that wear the highest and thinnest heels?


----------



## seraphin92

I love your outfit ! Fabulous mini, fabulous legs. 
I'm curious what your girlfriend thinks de about your outfit.
Was she wearing  mini and high heels ?


----------



## stilly

Porsha said:


> Wow!  That's a head-turning look Stilly.  I love your outfit here.  Fabulous mini.



Thanks *Porsha*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> I'm pretty sure that you've got a lot of coments on this outfit too, i'm couriuos how your girlfriend was dressed, or did she left everyones attention on you? It's so great that you are so self confident and have fun showing off your stunning assets in a very good way!



Oh thanks *Mitterman*!!! My girlfriend wore a dress and heels as well for a nice lunch out.



heelsmodels said:


> You look so beautiful and elegant. I really enjoy that outfit, very casual, but also very sexy. I'm also curious as *Mitterman77*, about your girlfriend outfit. Was she wearing beautiful high heels as you?
> In your girlfriends circle, are you the one that wear the highest and thinnest heels?



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! Yes she wore heels as well. My friends have great CL's too so I'm not alone...



seraphin92 said:


> I love your outfit ! Fabulous mini, fabulous legs.
> I'm curious what your girlfriend thinks de about your outfit.
> Was she wearing  mini and high heels ?



Thanks *seraphin*!!!
She wore a cute minidress with heels so we weren't too different...


----------



## stilly

From earlier this week, Black Patent Blakissima's with a black midi dress...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, Black Patent Blakissima's with a black midi dress...
> View attachment 5209099
> View attachment 5209100
> View attachment 5209113
> View attachment 5209114
> View attachment 5209115
> View attachment 5209116
> View attachment 5209117
> View attachment 5209118
> View attachment 5209119
> View attachment 5209120


This model is new to me, but it's wonderful and beautiful. The thin straps let your stunning feet visible. You look amazing with that long dress.


----------



## muleman

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, Black Patent Blakissima's with a black midi dress...
> View attachment 5209099
> View attachment 5209100
> View attachment 5209113
> View attachment 5209114
> View attachment 5209115
> View attachment 5209116
> View attachment 5209117
> View attachment 5209118
> View attachment 5209119
> View attachment 5209120


omg absolutely amazing stunning son so sexy would love to see you in these in the winter just perfect xxx


----------



## Maxl

stilly said:


> As suggested by *jeans&heels*, from Casual Friday out, Black Patent Allenissima 130's with leather leggings and a black blazer...
> View attachment 5205325
> View attachment 5205326
> View attachment 5205327
> View attachment 5205341
> View attachment 5205342
> View attachment 5205330
> View attachment 5205331
> View attachment 5205332
> View attachment 5205333
> View attachment 5205334


This is ab awsome outfit for casual friday!! By the way: do you also wear an anklet on casual fridays?


----------



## Tanisjames

jeans&heels said:


> Do you also wear your 130mm with jeans?


Yesi wear 12-14 cm everywhere with everything! I have loved highheels since i was young. Im tgirl, work as secretary at a lgbt catholic church. Would  love chat bout heels with you


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> This model is new to me, but it's wonderful and beautiful. The thin straps let your stunning feet visible. You look amazing with that long dress.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! Its an older style but I love the little bows!



muleman said:


> omg absolutely amazing stunning son so sexy would love to see you in these in the winter just perfect xxx



Thanks *muleman*!!!



Maxl said:


> This is ab awsome outfit for casual friday!! By the way: do you also wear an anklet on casual fridays?



Thanks *Maxl*!!! I usually don't wear an anklet with pants or jeans.


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday today, new Frame jeans and sandals...


----------



## stilly

Red Patent Fetish Peeps out for burgers...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, new Frame jeans and sandals...
> View attachment 5211287
> View attachment 5211288
> View attachment 5211292
> View attachment 5211293
> View attachment 5211295
> View attachment 5211296
> View attachment 5211297
> View attachment 5211298
> View attachment 5211299
> View attachment 5211300



Amazing outfit


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> Red Patent Fetish Peeps out for burgers...
> View attachment 5211310
> View attachment 5211311
> View attachment 5211312
> View attachment 5211313
> View attachment 5211314
> View attachment 5211315
> View attachment 5211316
> View attachment 5211317
> View attachment 5211318
> View attachment 5211319



Wow Stilly!  This combo is simply fabulous. Thanks for putting the Peeps and the mini together, you look simply wonderful.  One of your very best, possibly my favourite photo set from all your hundreds of posts. Just awesome. You are an inspiration to me. (And my SO definitely agrees, he absolutely loves your peeps and mini look).


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, new Frame jeans and sandals...
> View attachment 5211287
> View attachment 5211288
> View attachment 5211292
> View attachment 5211293
> View attachment 5211295
> View attachment 5211296
> View attachment 5211297
> View attachment 5211298
> View attachment 5211299
> View attachment 5211300



I have never seen this shoe before, it is very stylish and works well with the jeans. What model is it Stilly?


----------



## Yukonstar

stilly said:


> Red Patent Fetish Peeps out for burgers...
> View attachment 5211310
> View attachment 5211311
> View attachment 5211312
> View attachment 5211313
> View attachment 5211314
> View attachment 5211315
> View attachment 5211316
> View attachment 5211317
> View attachment 5211318
> View attachment 5211319



So so HOT!  Sexy, flirty and a joyously fun 50s vibe.  I love this.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, Black Patent Blakissima's with a black midi dress...
> View attachment 5209099
> View attachment 5209100
> View attachment 5209113
> View attachment 5209114
> View attachment 5209115
> View attachment 5209116
> View attachment 5209117
> View attachment 5209118
> View attachment 5209119
> View attachment 5209120


The knot was so cute and what a lovely strappy style!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Red & White Stripe So Kates...
> View attachment 5202975
> View attachment 5202976
> View attachment 5202977
> View attachment 5202978
> View attachment 5202979
> View attachment 5202980
> View attachment 5202981
> View attachment 5202982
> View attachment 5202984
> View attachment 5202987


Lovely look like candy!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> As suggested by *jeans&heels*, from Casual Friday out, Black Patent Allenissima 130's with leather leggings and a black blazer...
> View attachment 5205325
> View attachment 5205326
> View attachment 5205327
> View attachment 5205341
> View attachment 5205342
> View attachment 5205330
> View attachment 5205331
> View attachment 5205332
> View attachment 5205333
> View attachment 5205334


ow you walk in those I don't know, but gorgeous look on you


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> Red Patent Fetish Peeps out for burgers...
> View attachment 5211310
> View attachment 5211311
> View attachment 5211312
> View attachment 5211313
> View attachment 5211314
> View attachment 5211315
> View attachment 5211316
> View attachment 5211317
> View attachment 5211318
> View attachment 5211319


Oh Stilly ! you look amazingly sexy with that mini and Red Patent Fetish Peeps I love this...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, new Frame jeans and sandals...
> View attachment 5211287
> View attachment 5211288
> View attachment 5211292
> View attachment 5211293
> View attachment 5211295
> View attachment 5211296
> View attachment 5211297
> View attachment 5211298
> View attachment 5211299
> View attachment 5211300


Your casual outfit is amazing. Skinny jeans and Balota's model are so sexy.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Red Patent Fetish Peeps out for burgers...
> View attachment 5211310
> View attachment 5211311
> View attachment 5211312
> View attachment 5211313
> View attachment 5211314
> View attachment 5211315
> View attachment 5211316
> View attachment 5211317
> View attachment 5211318
> View attachment 5211319


This casual outfit makes me speechless. You look gorgeous and so sexy. Your stunning legs and those beautiful Lady Fetish heels on your feet make everything perfect.


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Amazing outfit



Thanks so much *jeans&heels*!!!



Porsha said:


> Wow Stilly!  This combo is simply fabulous. Thanks for putting the Peeps and the mini together, you look simply wonderful.  One of your very best, possibly my favourite photo set from all your hundreds of posts. Just awesome. You are an inspiration to me. (And my SO definitely agrees, he absolutely loves your peeps and mini look).



Aww thanks *Porsha*!!!



Porsha said:


> I have never seen this shoe before, it is very stylish and works well with the jeans. What model is it Stilly?



I


Porsha said:


> I have never seen this shoe before, it is very stylish and works well with the jeans. What model is it Stilly?



This is another pre-owned pair *Porsha* but I think as some have noted Balota is the style name. I think the stacked leather heel is the highlight of this pair...



Yukonstar said:


> So so HOT!  Sexy, flirty and a joyously fun 50s vibe.  I love this.



Thanks *Yukonstar*!!! I can't decide if its 50's or Daisy Duke style...



aporl said:


> The knot was so cute and what a lovely strappy style!



I do love that *aporl*!!!



Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely look like candy!



Thanks *Kayapo*!!!



Kayapo97 said:


> ow you walk in those I don't know, but gorgeous look on you



These are a challenge to walk in *Kayapo*. The heels seem to bend and flex with each step and combined with the height they're a bit wobbly...



seraphin92 said:


> Oh Stilly ! you look amazingly sexy with that mini and Red Patent Fetish Peeps I love this...



Thanks *seraphin*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> This casual outfit makes me speechless. You look gorgeous and so sexy. Your stunning legs and those beautiful Lady Fetish heels on your feet make everything perfect.



Oh thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I did like both of these outfits and wearing some different CL styles.


----------



## stilly

Weekend fun with polka dots and my Black Patent Hot Wave 130's...






View attachment 5214352
View attachment 5214353
View attachment 5214354
View attachment 5214355


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> These are a challenge to walk in *Kayapo*. The heels seem to bend and flex with each step and combined with the height they're a bit wobbly...


I can imagine


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> These are a challenge to walk in *Kayapo*. The heels seem to bend and flex with each step and combined with the height they're a bit wobbly...


*Stilly*...With your long experience using 130mm heels and higher heels over the years, and  although you feel those Allenissima 130mm heels wobbly or unstable, I guess you deal with that so well, that anyone can see you walking on them, will not see your steps unstable, but confident and balanced steps. Allenissima heels are more wobbly than Hot Chicks or Hot Waves, because the slingback... Am I right?


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Weekend fun with polka dots and my Black Patent Hot Wave 130's...
> View attachment 5214345
> View attachment 5214346
> View attachment 5214347
> View attachment 5214348
> View attachment 5214350
> View attachment 5214351
> View attachment 5214352
> View attachment 5214353
> View attachment 5214354
> View attachment 5214355
> View attachment 5214356
> View attachment 5214357
> View attachment 5214358
> View attachment 5214359


*Stilly*... You look absolutely stunning and gorgeous. That outfit is simple, but so elegant and classical. I know the Hot Waves always make your outfit looking even better, but you also know that.


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> *Stilly*...With your long experience using 130mm heels and higher heels over the years, and  although you feel those Allenissima 130mm heels wobbly or unstable, I guess you deal with that so well, that anyone can see you walking on them, will not see your steps unstable, but confident and balanced steps. Allenissima heels are more wobbly than Hot Chicks or Hot Waves, because the slingback... Am I right?



No its not the Allenissimas or even the Hot Chicks or Hot Waves that I find a challenge to walk in, it was the Balota sandals I wore last week that were the bigger challenge. A lot of the older pairs of CL's including those Balotas but even the old style Pigalles, do not seem properly balanced like the new CL styles so they tend to be a bit more wobbly.


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> *Stilly*... You look absolutely stunning and gorgeous. That outfit is simple, but so elegant and classical. I know the Hot Waves always make your outfit looking even better, but you also know that.



Oh thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! I do find the Hot Waves a bit more comfy than the Hot Chicks...


----------



## stilly

From earlier this week, my Tomette Suede So Kates with a white floral midi dress...


----------



## stilly

And from yesterday, my Bronze Armure Python So Kates with a floral dress. This was the first pair of So Kates I bought way back in August 2013. I love the look of this skin


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, my Tomette Suede So Kates with a white floral midi dress...
> View attachment 5217134
> View attachment 5217135
> View attachment 5217136
> View attachment 5217144
> View attachment 5217138
> View attachment 5217139
> View attachment 5217140
> View attachment 5217141
> View attachment 5217142
> View attachment 5217143


I really like your look with long dresses and high heels. You always look amazing and this time isn't an exception.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> And from yesterday, my Bronze Armure Python So Kates with a floral dress. This was the first pair of So Kates I bought way back in August 2013. I love the look of this skin
> View attachment 5217146
> View attachment 5217147
> View attachment 5217148
> View attachment 5217149
> View attachment 5217150
> View attachment 5217151
> View attachment 5217153
> View attachment 5217154
> View attachment 5217155
> View attachment 5217156


You look gorgeous, elegant, and sensual. I really like that outfit and you didn't wear those high heels for a long time. I really like that model, unique and beautiful.


----------



## Gemma Erald

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, my Tomette Suede So Kates with a white floral midi dress...
> View attachment 5217134
> View attachment 5217135
> View attachment 5217136
> View attachment 5217144
> View attachment 5217138
> View attachment 5217139
> View attachment 5217140
> View attachment 5217141
> View attachment 5217142
> View attachment 5217143


How are these heels to walk in on a night out?


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> I really like your look with long dresses and high heels. You always look amazing and this time isn't an exception.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I really like the look of these midi dresses which is a little break from usual minis...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look gorgeous, elegant, and sensual. I really like that outfit and you didn't wear those high heels for a long time. I really like that model, unique and beautiful.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! I really love this pair but they're a bit delicate for everyday wear...


----------



## stilly

Gemma Erald said:


> How are these heels to walk in on a night out?



These aren't too tough to walk in Gemma if you practice a bit...but I've been wearing So Kates for many years now so I'm well practiced...


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday this week, Leopardino Senora 130's with jeans and an ivory blazer...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday this week, Leopardino Senora 130's with jeans and an ivory blazer...
> View attachment 5218813
> View attachment 5218815
> View attachment 5218816
> View attachment 5218817
> View attachment 5218818
> View attachment 5218822
> View attachment 5218823
> View attachment 5218824
> View attachment 5218826
> View attachment 5218827



This is probably the perfect outfit


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Weekend fun with polka dots and my Black Patent Hot Wave 130's...
> View attachment 5214345
> View attachment 5214346
> View attachment 5214347
> View attachment 5214348
> View attachment 5214350
> View attachment 5214351
> View attachment 5214352
> View attachment 5214353
> View attachment 5214354
> View attachment 5214355
> View attachment 5214356
> View attachment 5214357
> View attachment 5214358
> View attachment 5214359


Oh my those 130 heels again. Have to say love the look with the dress


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday this week, Leopardino Senora 130's with jeans and an ivory blazer...
> View attachment 5218813
> View attachment 5218815
> View attachment 5218816
> View attachment 5218817
> View attachment 5218818
> View attachment 5218822
> View attachment 5218823
> View attachment 5218824
> View attachment 5218826
> View attachment 5218827


Such a great look, leggings and those incredible heels!


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> This is probably the perfect outfit



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Oh my those 130 heels again. Have to say love the look with the dress



Thanks *Kayapo*!!! I always love polka dots with my CL's...


----------



## stilly

Kayapo97 said:


> Such a great look, leggings and those incredible heels!



Thanks *Kayapo*!!! Its been a while since I've worn 130mm heels with jeans...


----------



## stilly

A new purple floral Caroline Constas dress with my Purple Pop So Kates...


----------



## MsYvonne

Stilly I become more and more jealous of your legs


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday this week, Leopardino Senora 130's with jeans and an ivory blazer...
> View attachment 5218813
> View attachment 5218815
> View attachment 5218816
> View attachment 5218817
> View attachment 5218818
> View attachment 5218822
> View attachment 5218823
> View attachment 5218824
> View attachment 5218826
> View attachment 5218827


Wow what a perfect casual outfit!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> A new purple floral Caroline Constas dress with my Purple Pop So Kates...
> View attachment 5220522
> View attachment 5220523
> View attachment 5220524
> View attachment 5220525
> View attachment 5220526
> View attachment 5220527
> View attachment 5220528
> View attachment 5220529
> View attachment 5220530
> View attachment 5220531
> View attachment 5220522
> View attachment 5220523
> View attachment 5220524
> View attachment 5220525
> View attachment 5220526
> View attachment 5220527
> View attachment 5220528
> View attachment 5220529
> View attachment 5220530
> View attachment 5220531


Elegant, classy!!


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, my Tomette Suede So Kates with a white floral midi dress...
> View attachment 5217134
> View attachment 5217135
> View attachment 5217136
> View attachment 5217144
> View attachment 5217138
> View attachment 5217139
> View attachment 5217140
> View attachment 5217141
> View attachment 5217142
> View attachment 5217143


Just love these red suede Kate's.
Stunning as always


----------



## seraphin92

Very stylish !


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Stilly I become more and more jealous of your legs



Oh thanks *MsYvonne*!!! 



aporl said:


> Elegant, classy!!



Thanks so much *aporl*!!! 



Neil t said:


> Just love these red suede Kate's.
> Stunning as always



Thanks *Neil*!!!



seraphin92 said:


> Very stylish !



Thanks *seraphin*!!!


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday today, Black Patent Debout 120's with jeans and a blazer...


----------



## luiza

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Black Patent Debout 120's with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5224427
> View attachment 5224428
> View attachment 5224429
> View attachment 5224430
> View attachment 5224431
> View attachment 5224432
> View attachment 5224433
> View attachment 5224434
> View attachment 5224436
> View attachment 5224443


Very nice and sexy, are them confortabile?
But at how nice is the look, confort is the last thing.
You are a real model to be followed by us in this ugly moments when more and more are wearing ugly flats and sneakers.


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Black Patent Debout 120's with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5224427
> View attachment 5224428
> View attachment 5224429
> View attachment 5224430
> View attachment 5224431
> View attachment 5224432
> View attachment 5224433
> View attachment 5224434
> View attachment 5224436
> View attachment 5224443


Love the way the Debouts show your pretty toes.  Amazing how they fit into the point of the shoes, and don't complain!


----------



## MBB Fan

So gorgeous. Do you once again have some photos from behind?


----------



## pickniger

They are the Ultimate Shoe on you!!


----------



## Maxl

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Black Patent Debout 120's with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5224427
> View attachment 5224428
> View attachment 5224429
> View attachment 5224430
> View attachment 5224431
> View attachment 5224432
> View attachment 5224433
> View attachment 5224434
> View attachment 5224436
> View attachment 5224443


With an anklet this outfit would be perfect!!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Black Patent Debout 120's with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5224427
> View attachment 5224428
> View attachment 5224429
> View attachment 5224430
> View attachment 5224431
> View attachment 5224432
> View attachment 5224433
> View attachment 5224434
> View attachment 5224436
> View attachment 5224443



Those heels with jeans So perfect


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Black Patent Debout 120's with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5224427
> View attachment 5224428
> View attachment 5224429
> View attachment 5224430
> View attachment 5224431
> View attachment 5224432
> View attachment 5224433
> View attachment 5224434
> View attachment 5224436
> View attachment 5224443


So beautiful, I’m so jealous of you having such a beautiful pair of heels and feet


----------



## stilly

luiza said:


> Very nice and sexy, are them confortabile?
> But at how nice is the look, confort is the last thing.
> You are a real model to be followed by us in this ugly moments when more and more are wearing ugly flats and sneakers.



Thanks *luiza*!!!
These are not very comfortable since the clear plastic is very stiff but I still love this style.


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> Love the way the Debouts show your pretty toes.  Amazing how they fit into the point of the shoes, and don't complain!



Thanks *john*!!!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> So gorgeous. Do you once again have some photos from behind?



Thanks *MBB*!!! Some behind shots...


----------



## stilly

pickniger said:


> They are the Ultimate Shoe on you!!



Thanks *pickniger*!!!



Maxl said:


> With an anklet this outfit would be perfect!!



That's a good idea *Maxl*. For next time...



jeans&heels said:


> Those heels with jeans So perfect



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



aporl said:


> So beautiful, I’m so jealous of you having such a beautiful pair of heels and feet



Oh thanks so much* aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

From today, a new dress with my newest White Patent So Kates...


----------



## stilly

From last weekend, my Black Patent Hot Chicks with a black and white bow print dress...


----------



## MsYvonne

What else than Stilly on Hot Chicks do we need


----------



## aporl

Stilly you look so sexy on HC! I really love your pose with legs straight-up (pic #6) even it might be the simplest!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From today, a new dress with my newest White Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 5227875
> View attachment 5227876
> View attachment 5227877
> View attachment 5227878
> View attachment 5227879
> View attachment 5227880
> View attachment 5227881
> View attachment 5227882
> View attachment 5227883
> View attachment 5227885


You look so elegant and classic. I really enjoy your dress color and the So Kate finish that fabulous outfit in great style.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From last weekend, my Black Patent Hot Chicks with a black and white bow print dress...
> View attachment 5227891
> View attachment 5227892
> View attachment 5227893
> View attachment 5227894
> View attachment 5227895
> View attachment 5227896
> View attachment 5227897
> View attachment 5227898
> View attachment 5227899
> View attachment 5227900


You look gorgeous with that outfit. The Hot Chicks and dress match so well. An amazing outfit for the weekend.


----------



## J_L33

Stilly, can you post a picture of your shoe closet? 

I want to live vicariously through you...

I remember scrolling through this thread years ago when I was a starving student and a recent graduate full of debt but now that I finally have disposable income, Mr. Louboutin stopped making his iconic Pigalles!


----------



## Poocoo

MsYvonne said:


> What else than Stilly on Hot Chicks do we need


The ones that are not so high ?


----------



## Poocoo

Anyone know what these are can’t find them


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Thanks *MBB*!!! Some behind shots...
> View attachment 5227871
> View attachment 5227872
> View attachment 5227873
> View attachment 5227874


DeBouts are as lovely from the back s there are from the front. Love the clear inserts. Thanks for posting dear.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From last weekend, my Black Patent Hot Chicks with a black and white bow print dress...
> View attachment 5227891
> View attachment 5227892
> View attachment 5227893
> View attachment 5227894
> View attachment 5227895
> View attachment 5227896
> View attachment 5227897
> View attachment 5227898
> View attachment 5227899
> View attachment 5227900


Gorgeous combination, as usual. Love how you know what combinations of heels/dresses/pants looks best on you. I wish I had a little more style sense. All my skirts and dresses are the same length - very short - mostly because my b/f and customers all seem like them that way, judging from all the nice comments/compliments I get most days - lol.


----------



## heelsmodels

Poocoo said:


> Anyone know what these are can’t find them


Those definitelly aren't Louboutin, then you are announcing in the wrong page.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> From last weekend, my Black Patent Hot Chicks with a black and white bow print dress...
> View attachment 5227891
> View attachment 5227892
> View attachment 5227893
> View attachment 5227894
> View attachment 5227895
> View attachment 5227896
> View attachment 5227897
> View attachment 5227898
> View attachment 5227899
> View attachment 5227900


Gorgeous combination ! You are the best


----------



## Poocoo

heelsmodels said:


> Those definitelly aren't Louboutin, then you are announcing in the wrong page.


joker ...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, Black Patent Blakissima's with a black midi dress...
> View attachment 5209099
> View attachment 5209100
> View attachment 5209113
> View attachment 5209114
> View attachment 5209115
> View attachment 5209116
> View attachment 5209117
> View attachment 5209118
> View attachment 5209119
> View attachment 5209120


Very classy!



stilly said:


> From earlier this week, my Tomette Suede So Kates with a white floral midi dress...
> View attachment 5217134
> View attachment 5217135
> View attachment 5217136
> View attachment 5217144
> View attachment 5217138
> View attachment 5217139
> View attachment 5217140
> View attachment 5217141
> View attachment 5217142
> View attachment 5217143


Red looks allways good on you!



stilly said:


> And from yesterday, my Bronze Armure Python So Kates with a floral dress. This was the first pair of So Kates I bought way back in August 2013. I love the look of this skin
> View attachment 5217146
> View attachment 5217147
> View attachment 5217148
> View attachment 5217149
> View attachment 5217150
> View attachment 5217151
> View attachment 5217153
> View attachment 5217154
> View attachment 5217155
> View attachment 5217156


Looking good, love the bracelet!



stilly said:


> From Casual Friday this week, Leopardino Senora 130's with jeans and an ivory blazer...
> View attachment 5218813
> View attachment 5218815
> View attachment 5218816
> View attachment 5218817
> View attachment 5218818
> View attachment 5218822
> View attachment 5218823
> View attachment 5218824
> View attachment 5218826
> View attachment 5218827


Wow, i love your friday outfits best, even more if you wear the blazer with this lenght in combination with the skinnies and the 130s! So so beautiful!



stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Black Patent Debout 120's with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5224427
> View attachment 5224428
> View attachment 5224429
> View attachment 5224430
> View attachment 5224431
> View attachment 5224432
> View attachment 5224433
> View attachment 5224434
> View attachment 5224436
> View attachment 5224443


I can only confirm my last post on your casual outfits!



stilly said:


> From last weekend, my Black Patent Hot Chicks with a black and white bow print dress...
> View attachment 5227891
> View attachment 5227892
> View attachment 5227893
> View attachment 5227894
> View attachment 5227895
> View attachment 5227896
> View attachment 5227897
> View attachment 5227898
> View attachment 5227899
> View attachment 5227900


Your legs look even sexier on the HC, love that calves.... that toeclevage and that arch with the bracelet are such an eyecatcher!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> What else than Stilly on Hot Chicks do we need



Awww thanks *MsYvonne*!!!!  



aporl said:


> Stilly you look so sexy on HC! I really love your pose with legs straight-up (pic #6) even it might be the simplest!



Thanks so much* aporl*!!! I do like some of the simple poses...



heelsmodels said:


> You look gorgeous with that outfit. The Hot Chicks and dress match so well. An amazing outfit for the weekend.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! 



J_L33 said:


> Stilly, can you post a picture of your shoe closet?
> 
> I want to live vicariously through you...
> 
> I remember scrolling through this thread years ago when I was a starving student and a recent graduate full of debt but now that I finally have disposable income, Mr. Louboutin stopped making his iconic Pigalles!



My CL collection has grown so large, at this point, I have CL's stored in 4 closets as well as a spare bedroom in our house.
I tried taking a picture of my whole collection a year ago but I have so many pairs I can't get them all in the photo...at least not an indoor picture.

Don't worry...there are still plenty of pre-owned Pigalles on eBay and the consignment sites. I've been buying pre-owned Pigalles for years now and many are barely worn. Most of my CL purchases in the last few years have been pre-owned pairs.



Christina2 said:


> Gorgeous combination, as usual. Love how you know what combinations of heels/dresses/pants looks best on you. I wish I had a little more style sense. All my skirts and dresses are the same length - very short - mostly because my b/f and customers all seem like them that way, judging from all the nice comments/compliments I get most days - lol.



Thanks *Christina*!!! I have lots of mid length and long skirts I should wear too. Of course, the short skirts show off your lovely legs more...



seraphin92 said:


> Gorgeous combination ! You are the best



Thanks *seraphin*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> Your legs look even sexier on the HC, love that calves.... that toeclevage and that arch with the bracelet are such an eyecatcher!



Oh thanks so much *Mitterman* for all the wonderful comments!!!


----------



## stilly

Poocoo said:


> Anyone know what these are can’t find them



I think these are Jimmy Choo's *Poocoo*. I have something similar but not quite the same from Jimmy Choo.


----------



## stilly

My newest White Patent So Kates with jeans from Casual Friday last week...


----------



## stilly

I found some old pics from 5 years ago and decided to recreate the outfit to wear out to dinner this weekend...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> My newest White Patent So Kates with jeans from Casual Friday last week...
> View attachment 5232543
> View attachment 5232544
> View attachment 5232545
> View attachment 5232546
> View attachment 5232547
> View attachment 5232548
> View attachment 5232549
> View attachment 5232550
> View attachment 5232551
> View attachment 5232552



This is perfection, love the fryed hems


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> My newest White Patent So Kates with jeans from Casual Friday last week...
> View attachment 5232543
> View attachment 5232544
> View attachment 5232545
> View attachment 5232546
> View attachment 5232547
> View attachment 5232548
> View attachment 5232549
> View attachment 5232550
> View attachment 5232551
> View attachment 5232552


Love the high leg-lift pose! What a lovely casual outfit


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> I found some old pics from 5 years ago and decided to recreate the outfit to wear out to dinner this weekend...
> View attachment 5232555
> View attachment 5232557
> View attachment 5232558
> View attachment 5232565
> View attachment 5232560
> View attachment 5232561
> View attachment 5232562
> View attachment 5232563
> View attachment 5232564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232568


What an interesting idea! Would love to see reviving outfits as an ongoing series!


----------



## muleman

stilly said:


> I found some old pics from 5 years ago and decided to recreate the outfit to wear out to dinner this weekend...
> View attachment 5232555
> View attachment 5232557
> View attachment 5232558
> View attachment 5232565
> View attachment 5232560
> View attachment 5232561
> View attachment 5232562
> View attachment 5232563
> View attachment 5232564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232568


omg absolutly stunning i love these and love that we can see your gorgeouse toes i hope you wear these some more over the coming months x


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My newest White Patent So Kates with jeans from Casual Friday last week...
> View attachment 5232543
> View attachment 5232544
> View attachment 5232545
> View attachment 5232546
> View attachment 5232547
> View attachment 5232548
> View attachment 5232549
> View attachment 5232550
> View attachment 5232551
> View attachment 5232552


You made my day again!!!


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> This is perfection, love the fryed hems



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! I really do love these Good American jeans...



aporl said:


> Love the high leg-lift pose! What a lovely casual outfit



Thanks *aprol*!!!



aporl said:


> What an interesting idea! Would love to see reviving outfits as an ongoing series!



I am going to do a bit more of this going forward...more to come!



muleman said:


> omg absolutly stunning i love these and love that we can see your gorgeouse toes i hope you wear these some more over the coming months x



Thanks *muleman*!!! Yes you can see all the imperfections in my feet and toes in these shoes...



Mitterman77 said:


> You made my day again!!!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!! I hope you had a great day...


----------



## stilly

From earlier this week, I wore this polka dot suit to work for some meetings with my Black & White Debout 120's...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> I found some old pics from 5 years ago and decided to recreate the outfit to wear out to dinner this weekend...
> View attachment 5232555
> View attachment 5232557
> View attachment 5232558
> View attachment 5232565
> View attachment 5232560
> View attachment 5232561
> View attachment 5232562
> View attachment 5232563
> View attachment 5232564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232568


This outfit is simply gorgeous. Amazing style, full of elegance and charm. I bet all light spots were on you during that dinner.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, I wore this polka dot suit to work for some meetings with my Black & White Debout 120's...
> View attachment 5236077
> View attachment 5236079
> View attachment 5236081
> View attachment 5236083
> View attachment 5236085
> View attachment 5236087
> View attachment 5236089
> View attachment 5236091
> View attachment 5236092
> View attachment 5236093


Very stylish, classical and charming outfit. You look amazing with that suit, bare legs and those high heels. I bet, during the meetings, your legs and heels had lots of attention. You know how to use the right weapons.


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> This outfit is simply gorgeous. Amazing style, full of elegance and charm. I bet all light spots were on you during that dinner.



Oh thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I did get a few compliments... 



heelsmodels said:


> Very stylish, classical and charming outfit. You look amazing with that suit, bare legs and those high heels. I bet, during the meetings, your legs and heels had lots of attention. You know how to use the right weapons.



Unfortunately *heelsmodels*, I was sitting at a table so I'm not sure how many folks saw the shoes. Not to mention half the folks were on ZOOM...


----------



## stilly

From a sunny day, my Red, White and Blue Geo 120's...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Unfortunately *heelsmodels*, I was sitting at a table so I'm not sure how many folks saw the shoes. Not to mention half the folks were on ZOOM...


Okay... I thought all of them were on the smae room as you.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From a sunny day, my Red, White and Blue Geo 120's...
> View attachment 5236151
> View attachment 5236152
> View attachment 5236153
> View attachment 5236154
> View attachment 5236155
> View attachment 5236156
> View attachment 5236157
> View attachment 5236159
> View attachment 5236160
> View attachment 5236161


You look so casual, but so gorgeous. Your dress and coat match so well with your high heels. Simplicity and sensuality walking together once again.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, I wore this polka dot suit to work for some meetings with my Black & White Debout 120's...
> View attachment 5236077
> View attachment 5236079
> View attachment 5236081
> View attachment 5236083
> View attachment 5236085
> View attachment 5236087
> View attachment 5236089
> View attachment 5236091
> View attachment 5236092
> View attachment 5236093


What I can say is WOW!!! 
Barely had chances to see you wearing suits and you look so stunning!! Plz keep posting your formal outfits!
And as always, can't wait to see your casual outfit for this week!


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> Unfortunately *heelsmodels*, I was sitting at a table so I'm not sure how many folks saw the shoes. Not to mention half the folks were on ZOOM...



So with reference to my thoughts/request and your comments in response on your other thread Stilly (Debouts less comfotable than Jessica Rich Clear and Black Pumps), these may have been pinching in some tender spots.  Maybe you slipped them off under the table!?!


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, I wore this polka dot suit to work for some meetings with my Black & White Debout 120's...


Stilly, you are the perfect example for every business woman


----------



## ImUrQtee

Poocoo said:


> Anyone know what these are can’t find them


They kinda look like Asos heels which i have.


----------



## Poocoo

ImUrQtee said:


> They kinda look like Asos heels which i have.


i cant find the one with the same amount of straps though...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look so casual, but so gorgeous. Your dress and coat match so well with your high heels. Simplicity and sensuality walking together once again.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!



aporl said:


> What I can say is WOW!!!
> Barely had chances to see you wearing suits and you look so stunning!! Plz keep posting your formal outfits!
> And as always, can't wait to see your casual outfit for this week!



Thanks *aporl*!!! I don't get many opportunities to wear a suit these days but I thought it would be nice to dress up a bit...



toelover said:


> So with reference to my thoughts/request and your comments in response on your other thread Stilly (Debouts less comfotable than Jessica Rich Clear and Black Pumps), these may have been pinching in some tender spots.  Maybe you slipped them off under the table!?!



I'm always playing with my shoes to some extent *toelover*. Most CL's are not that comfortable...



MsYvonne said:


> Stilly, you are the perfect example for every business woman



Oh thanks *MsYvonne*...not that people wear suits that much anymore...



ImUrQtee said:


> They kinda look like Asos heels which i have.



Those are cute! Are those from Asos?


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, I had to try out my new stirrup pants with some CL's...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, I had to try out my new stirrup pants with some CL's...
> View attachment 5238947
> View attachment 5238948
> View attachment 5238949
> View attachment 5238950
> View attachment 5238952
> View attachment 5238954
> View attachment 5238956
> View attachment 5238958
> View attachment 5238959
> View attachment 5238960


Absolutelly stunning...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, I had to try out my new stirrup pants with some CL's...
> View attachment 5238947
> View attachment 5238948
> View attachment 5238949
> View attachment 5238950
> View attachment 5238952
> View attachment 5238954
> View attachment 5238956
> View attachment 5238958
> View attachment 5238959
> View attachment 5238960


That was so sexy!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Absolutelly stunning...



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!



aporl said:


> That was so sexy!



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

A new to me, pre-owned pair I got recently as a surprise gift...Snakeskin Unbout 120's...


----------



## stilly

To the office today, my newest Python So Kates with a basic black sweater dress...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> A new to me, pre-owned pair I got recently as a surprise gift...Snakeskin Unbout 120's...
> View attachment 5241008
> View attachment 5241009
> View attachment 5241010
> View attachment 5241011
> View attachment 5241012
> View attachment 5241013
> View attachment 5241014
> View attachment 5241015
> View attachment 5241016
> View attachment 5241017


That's a great gift! tres chic madame!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> To the office today, my newest Python So Kates with a basic black sweater dress...
> View attachment 5241020
> View attachment 5241021
> View attachment 5241022
> View attachment 5241023
> View attachment 5241024
> View attachment 5241026
> View attachment 5241027
> View attachment 5241029
> View attachment 5241030
> View attachment 5241031


Absolutely a stunning office outfit! That anklet gives just the rigth touch!


----------



## High Heels Only

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, I had to try out my new stirrup pants with some CL's...
> View attachment 5238947
> View attachment 5238948
> View attachment 5238949
> View attachment 5238950
> View attachment 5238952
> View attachment 5238954
> View attachment 5238956
> View attachment 5238958
> View attachment 5238959
> View attachment 5238960


Stilly
Just when I think you could not look more elegant than you already do you surprise me again with such a beautiful outfit.
Do you happen to have any more shots you could post from: the back,POV looking down,front view,sides that would be so nice of you.
I just can't get enough of that perfect outfit!
I am so in *LOVE* with your *New* *Dressy Black Stirrup Pants* could you please tell me when and where you purchased them from and what brand they are?
I have to get a pair of them for myself they look so cozy!
I love to collect Stirrup Pants like you collect beautiful high heels.
It would great to see you wear your Stirrup Pants more often they look so classy on you they are the perfect office pants.
They would look so nice to see you wear them with your Black Patent 130mm Allenissima Slingback Pumps, Hot Wave, or Hot Chicks.
I found that Stirrup Pants look best with the thinnest and highest classic heels that's what I wear to the office and get so many complements everyday.
The All Black Office Outfit: Blazer, Stirrup Pants, Sky High Stiletto Heels.
Did you know that they also make Stirrup Jeans that look so dressy with high heels.
A fun thing the girls at my office like to do with our Stirrup Pants when your bored is to slip off your high heels and play with the cute little Stirrup Straps with your bare toes. (good exercise for your feet too)


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> A new to me, pre-owned pair I got recently as a surprise gift...Snakeskin Unbout 120's...
> View attachment 5241008
> View attachment 5241009
> View attachment 5241010
> View attachment 5241011
> View attachment 5241012
> View attachment 5241013
> View attachment 5241014
> View attachment 5241015
> View attachment 5241016
> View attachment 5241017


What a lovely gift! Felt like this could be a perfect fit with your beige blazer as well


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> From last weekend, my Black Patent Hot Chicks with a black and white bow print dress...
> View attachment 5227891
> View attachment 5227892
> View attachment 5227893
> View attachment 5227894
> View attachment 5227895
> View attachment 5227896
> View attachment 5227897
> View attachment 5227898
> View attachment 5227899
> View attachment 5227900


stunning so jealous you have these


----------



## toelover

aporl said:


> What a lovely gift! Felt like this could be a perfect fit with your beige blazer as well


A perfect fit around your toes anyway Stilly.  These Unbouts are really exciting; aren't they rather a tight squeeze though?!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> A new to me, pre-owned pair I got recently as a surprise gift...Snakeskin Unbout 120's...
> View attachment 5241008
> View attachment 5241009
> View attachment 5241010
> View attachment 5241011
> View attachment 5241012
> View attachment 5241013
> View attachment 5241014
> View attachment 5241015
> View attachment 5241016
> View attachment 5241017


You look so gorgeous and elegant, as usual. Black and white outfit is always so classic and those Unbout are really beautiful. I really enjoy their pattern. About your legs, I don't need to tell anyhting, they always look perfect and stunning.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> To the office today, my newest Python So Kates with a basic black sweater dress...
> View attachment 5241020
> View attachment 5241021
> View attachment 5241022
> View attachment 5241023
> View attachment 5241024
> View attachment 5241026
> View attachment 5241027
> View attachment 5241029
> View attachment 5241030
> View attachment 5241031


*Stilly*, you are amazing, elegant and full of charm. Black dress and those high heels look perfect on you. Your stunning legs always help for your outfit even look better. Your legs and high heels always improve any outfit that you choose to dress.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> That's a great gift! tres chic madame!



Aww thanks *Mitterman*!!! They were a nice surprise...



Mitterman77 said:


> Absolutely a stunning office outfit! That anklet gives just the rigth touch!



I don't usually wear an anklet to work but this was an exception...to match the silver/gray python of course!



High Heels Only said:


> Stilly
> Just when I think you could not look more elegant than you already do you surprise me again with such a beautiful outfit.
> Do you happen to have any more shots you could post from: the back,POV looking down,front view,sides that would be so nice of you.
> I just can't get enough of that perfect outfit!
> I am so in *LOVE* with your *New* *Dressy Black Stirrup Pants* could you please tell me when and where you purchased them from and what brand they are?
> I have to get a pair of them for myself they look so cozy!
> I love to collect Stirrup Pants like you collect beautiful high heels.
> It would great to see you wear your Stirrup Pants more often they look so classy on you they are the perfect office pants.
> They would look so nice to see you wear them with your Black Patent 130mm Allenissima Slingback Pumps, Hot Wave, or Hot Chicks.
> I found that Stirrup Pants look best with the thinnest and highest classic heels that's what I wear to the office and get so many complements everyday.
> The All Black Office Outfit: Blazer, Stirrup Pants, Sky High Stiletto Heels.
> Did you know that they also make Stirrup Jeans that look so dressy with high heels.
> A fun thing the girls at my office like to do with our Stirrup Pants when your bored is to slip off your high heels and play with the cute little Stirrup Straps with your bare toes. (good exercise for your feet too)



Oh thanks *High Heels Only*!!!
These stirrup pants are from Simon Miller that I purchased online from Saks. 
They run very large so this was actually my second pair.
Many of the designers have stirrup pants this season in a huge range of prices.
I have older pairs of stirrup pants from years ago that don't have as long of a stirrup. I also have the stirrup jeans you mentioned but I haven't worn them in quite a while.
I'm sure I'll try these with a pair of 130mm CL's soon. I was going to try them outside the shoes which some of the models this season were doing.



aporl said:


> What a lovely gift! Felt like this could be a perfect fit with your beige blazer as well



Thanks *aporl*!!! Yes I think the beige blazer might make a future casual outfit...



Kayapo97 said:


> stunning so jealous you have these



Thanks *Kayapo*!!! These are quickly becoming a rare shoe...



toelover said:


> A perfect fit around your toes anyway Stilly.  These Unbouts are really exciting; aren't they rather a tight squeeze though?!



Thanks *toelover*!!! No these are actually fairly comfy. The ankle straps are tighter than the shoe itself...



heelsmodels said:


> You look so gorgeous and elegant, as usual. Black and white outfit is always so classic and those Unbout are really beautiful. I really enjoy their pattern. About your legs, I don't need to tell anyhting, they always look perfect and stunning.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday last week, Black Kid Viennana 120's with my Joes Jeans and a black blazer...


----------



## stilly

From the weekend, a new black, puff sleeve sweater midi dress with my Black Patent Iriza 120's...


----------



## stilly

High Heels Only said:


> Stilly
> Just when I think you could not look more elegant than you already do you surprise me again with such a beautiful outfit.
> Do you happen to have any more shots you could post from: the back,POV looking down,front view,sides that would be so nice of you.
> I just can't get enough of that perfect outfit!
> I am so in *LOVE* with your *New* *Dressy Black Stirrup Pants* could you please tell me when and where you purchased them from and what brand they are?
> I have to get a pair of them for myself they look so cozy!
> I love to collect Stirrup Pants like you collect beautiful high heels.
> It would great to see you wear your Stirrup Pants more often they look so classy on you they are the perfect office pants.
> They would look so nice to see you wear them with your Black Patent 130mm Allenissima Slingback Pumps, Hot Wave, or Hot Chicks.
> I found that Stirrup Pants look best with the thinnest and highest classic heels that's what I wear to the office and get so many complements everyday.
> The All Black Office Outfit: Blazer, Stirrup Pants, Sky High Stiletto Heels.
> Did you know that they also make Stirrup Jeans that look so dressy with high heels.
> A fun thing the girls at my office like to do with our Stirrup Pants when your bored is to slip off your high heels and play with the cute little Stirrup Straps with your bare toes. (good exercise for your feet too)



Here are some of the other views of the stirrups and CL's as requested...


----------



## chowlover2

So chic Stilly!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From the weekend, a new black, puff sleeve sweater midi dress with my Black Patent Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 5244903
> View attachment 5244904
> View attachment 5244905
> View attachment 5244906
> View attachment 5244910
> View attachment 5244914
> View attachment 5244918
> View attachment 5244920
> View attachment 5244922
> View attachment 5244923


WOW!!! So classy w/ Iriza!! 
Wish there could be more shots of this look, another outfit that I can't get enough of! You're legend!!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Here are some of the other views of the stirrups and CL's as requested...
> View attachment 5244932
> View attachment 5244933
> View attachment 5244934
> View attachment 5244935
> View attachment 5244938
> View attachment 5244939
> View attachment 5244940
> View attachment 5244941


Thanks for the extra shots! Agreed it would be such a killer with stir-up pants in an all-black dress code!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Here are some of the other views of the stirrups and CL's as requested...
> View attachment 5244932
> View attachment 5244933
> View attachment 5244934
> View attachment 5244935
> View attachment 5244938
> View attachment 5244939
> View attachment 5244940
> View attachment 5244941


Dear Stilly... How dare you don't show us in your first post without any request those beautiful and sexy close-ups... Just kidding. I know you do your best to keep us happy. The closeúp pictures of your high heels from behind and amazing and the others close-up... You know me well enough. You are simply gorgeous, full of style and elegance. You are an example for women, that to be fashioned and sophisticated is ageless.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From the weekend, a new black, puff sleeve sweater midi dress with my Black Patent Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 5244903
> View attachment 5244904
> View attachment 5244905
> View attachment 5244906
> View attachment 5244910
> View attachment 5244914
> View attachment 5244918
> View attachment 5244920
> View attachment 5244922
> View attachment 5244923


*Stilly*... You look sooo gorgeous and sooo elegant. That black dress feat you so well and the black patent Iriza are a perfect choice to complete the outfit. You are impressively beautiful.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday last week, Black Kid Viennana 120's with my Joes Jeans and a black blazer...
> View attachment 5244889
> View attachment 5244890
> View attachment 5244891
> View attachment 5244892
> View attachment 5244893
> View attachment 5244894
> View attachment 5244895
> View attachment 5244896
> View attachment 5244897
> View attachment 5244898


Amazing casual look as usual. You never disappoint in your choices.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday last week, Black Kid Viennana 120's with my Joes Jeans and a black blazer...
> View attachment 5244889
> View attachment 5244890
> View attachment 5244891
> View attachment 5244892
> View attachment 5244893
> View attachment 5244894
> View attachment 5244895
> View attachment 5244896
> View attachment 5244897
> View attachment 5244898


Friday is now defintely my favorite day!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From the weekend, a new black, puff sleeve sweater midi dress with my Black Patent Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 5244903
> View attachment 5244904
> View attachment 5244905
> View attachment 5244906
> View attachment 5244910
> View attachment 5244914
> View attachment 5244918
> View attachment 5244920
> View attachment 5244922
> View attachment 5244923


Black is beautiful!!! Love this style!!!


----------



## luiza

stilly said:


> A new to me, pre-owned pair I got recently as a surprise gift...Snakeskin Unbout 120's...
> View attachment 5241008
> View attachment 5241009
> View attachment 5241010
> View attachment 5241011
> View attachment 5241012
> View attachment 5241013
> View attachment 5241014
> View attachment 5241015
> View attachment 5241016
> View attachment 5241017


I saw many pvc shoes but now i really saw how toes are inside these shoes and realise how my toes are in my smaller size, but so nice for me


----------



## toelover

So how are your toes in pvc shoes Luiza?  And and in your smaller size?  Do they hurt?  Can we see them please?


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday last week, Black Kid Viennana 120's with my Joes Jeans and a black blazer...
> View attachment 5244889
> View attachment 5244890
> View attachment 5244891
> View attachment 5244892
> View attachment 5244893
> View attachment 5244894
> View attachment 5244895
> View attachment 5244896
> View attachment 5244897
> View attachment 5244898



So beautiful


----------



## luiza

toelover said:


> So how are your toes in pvc shoes Luiza?  And and in your smaller size?  Do they hurt?  Can we see them please?


I don't have pvc shoes yet, but it was a good chance for me to see how my toes probably are în my heels.
Yes, they Hurt în smaller size and not only, i have corns due to the constant wearing pointy toes heels but doing this for many years helped me a lot for managing the pain.
As i said many times, looking good worth all the pain.


----------



## toelover

luiza said:


> I don't have pvc shoes yet, but it was a good chance for me to see how my toes probably are în my heels.
> Yes, they Hurt în smaller size and not only, i have corns due to the constant wearing pointy toes heels but doing this for many years helped me a lot for managing the pain.
> As i said many times, looking good worth all the pain.


Hi Luiza.  I'm sure your toes would look _very_ good, including the corns, if you showed them off in pvc shoes as Stilly does - and she has corns too. I and others would love to see and from what you've said our admiration would make it feel worth the pain. xx


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> So chic Stilly!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!  



aporl said:


> WOW!!! So classy w/ Iriza!!
> Wish there could be more shots of this look, another outfit that I can't get enough of! You're legend!!



Oh thanks *aporl*!!!



aporl said:


> Thanks for the extra shots! Agreed it would be such a killer with stir-up pants in an all-black dress code!



I'll try an all black look with the stirrup leggings in the near future...probably with a 130mm heel.



heelsmodels said:


> Dear Stilly... How dare you don't show us in your first post without any request those beautiful and sexy close-ups... Just kidding. I know you do your best to keep us happy. The closeúp pictures of your high heels from behind and amazing and the others close-up... You know me well enough. You are simply gorgeous, full of style and elegance. You are an example for women, that to be fashioned and sophisticated is ageless.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! You know I only post a fraction of the pics I take. The site only allows me to post 10 pics at a time.



Mitterman77 said:


> Friday is now defintely my favorite day!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!



luiza said:


> I saw many pvc shoes but now i really saw how toes are inside these shoes and realise how my toes are in my smaller size, but so nice for me



Thanks *luiza*!!! This style definitely shows off my toes a bit.


----------



## stilly

*Flashback Wednesday* - I haven't worn these in quite a while but these were part of my daily CL rotation 10 years ago before there were So Kates and Hot Chicks and Pigalles were the top Louboutins. I wore these on many business trips to many different airports and cities. Black Alti 160's with a simple black dress that also dates back 10 years or so.


----------



## Tina Fyanicci

Black Alti 160 looking great !


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> *Flashback Wednesday* - I haven't worn these in quite a while but these were part of my daily CL rotation 10 years ago before there were So Kates and Hot Chicks and Pigalles were the top Louboutins. I wore these on many business trips to many different airports and cities. Black Alti 160's with a simple black dress that also dates back 10 years or so.
> View attachment 5246606
> View attachment 5246607
> View attachment 5246608
> View attachment 5246609
> View attachment 5246611
> View attachment 5246612
> View attachment 5246613
> View attachment 5246614
> View attachment 5246615
> View attachment 5246616


They look great…. as the name says, they are high (=alti in italian)


----------



## heelsmodels

Mitterman77 said:


> They look great…. as the name says, they are high (=alti in italian)


You look so fabulous and gorgeous, always classic and very elegant. Black is one of my favorite colors and when you wear it all in black including the high heels, you simply are a divinity on earth spreading out seduction everywhere you go. 
I have to confess Alti model is one of my favorite platform heels from Louboutin. They are pure classic always in fashion.


----------



## KatPerry

I love Alti 160s!


----------



## Paddy0174

I love these, they remind me of some easier times!  

How high are they in reality? Are these 120 or 130?


----------



## High Heels Only

stilly said:


> Here are some of the other views of the stirrups and CL's as requested...
> View attachment 5244932
> View attachment 5244933
> View attachment 5244934
> View attachment 5244935
> View attachment 5244938
> View attachment 5244939
> View attachment 5244940
> View attachment 5244941


Oh thank you for all your help you do not know how much this means to me you are such a Sweety!
I just loved the extra shots so much and I did not know that you could not post more than 10 pics at a time what a shame you have so many more great pics that you could post.
And thanks so much for telling me about your beautiful black Simon Miller Stirrup Pants they just look so elegant that I did go to Saks online and purchased a pair for myself.
I love how the cut of the stirrup straps draws the eye down the legs to show off the ankles and feet into the high heel shoes. (that's why I wear them so often) 
Can't wait to wear them to the office with my 130mm heels outfit.
Great to hear that you have more Stirrups in both Jeans and pants get them out we would all love to see how classy you look in them.
Stirrups are just like high heels classic and timeless and always so in style any time of the year.
One last word on that you mentioned about trying putting the Stirrup Straps outside of the shoes.
Trust me it does not look good and is so inconvenient you have to pull down your pants when you want to take off your heels! (and you can damage your pants and shoes also)
As they say "been there done that" never again everyone that I talked to agreed it just looks horrible.
Everyone said why would you want to cover up your beautiful red sole high heels with the Stirrup that looks nice under your bare feet?
I do not know how some of the models think that ever became a so called "Style" maybe some of models did not eat for awhile and thought it looked good? 
Thanks so much.


----------



## High Heels Only

stilly said:


> From the weekend, a new black, puff sleeve sweater midi dress with my Black Patent Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 5244903
> View attachment 5244904
> View attachment 5244905
> View attachment 5244906
> View attachment 5244910
> View attachment 5244914
> View attachment 5244918
> View attachment 5244920
> View attachment 5244922
> View attachment 5244923


Oh wow you always look so classy in a head to toe all black outfit.
I just love that gorgeous black midi sweater dress and Black Patent Iriza 120's so perfect.
Anklets would look so nice on your elegant legs.
The side slit looks so dressy with those CL pumps.
Love your midi dresses and skirts they show off your heels so nice.


----------



## heelsmodels

Paddy0174 said:


> I love these, they remind me of some easier times!
> 
> How high are they in reality? Are these 120 or 130?


They are in reality 160mm.


----------



## stilly

Tina Fyanicci said:


> Black Alti 160 looking great !



Thanks *Tina*!!!  



Mitterman77 said:


> They look great…. as the name says, they are high (=alti in italian)



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! They certainly are high which I love...



heelsmodels said:


> You look so fabulous and gorgeous, always classic and very elegant. Black is one of my favorite colors and when you wear it all in black including the high heels, you simply are a divinity on earth spreading out seduction everywhere you go.
> I have to confess Alti model is one of my favorite platform heels from Louboutin. They are pure classic always in fashion.



Oh thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I still love these these after all these years...



KatPerry said:


> I love Alti 160s!



Thanks *Kat*!!!



Paddy0174 said:


> I love these, they remind me of some easier times!
> 
> How high are they in reality? Are these 120 or 130?



Thanks *Paddy*!!! Its a 160mm heel...they're just as high as a 130mm CL if you subtract for the platform.



High Heels Only said:


> Oh thank you for all your help you do not know how much this means to me you are such a Sweety!
> I just loved the extra shots so much and I did not know that you could not post more than 10 pics at a time what a shame you have so many more great pics that you could post.
> And thanks so much for telling me about your beautiful black Simon Miller Stirrup Pants they just look so elegant that I did go to Saks online and purchased a pair for myself.
> I love how the cut of the stirrup straps draws the eye down the legs to show off the ankles and feet into the high heel shoes. (that's why I wear them so often)
> Can't wait to wear them to the office with my 130mm heels outfit.
> Great to hear that you have more Stirrups in both Jeans and pants get them out we would all love to see how classy you look in them.
> Stirrups are just like high heels classic and timeless and always so in style any time of the year.
> One last word on that you mentioned about trying putting the Stirrup Straps outside of the shoes.
> Trust me it does not look good and is so inconvenient you have to pull down your pants when you want to take off your heels! (and you can damage your pants and shoes also)
> As they say "been there done that" never again everyone that I talked to agreed it just looks horrible.
> Everyone said why would you want to cover up your beautiful red sole high heels with the Stirrup that looks nice under your bare feet?
> I do not know how some of the models think that ever became a so called "Style" maybe some of models did not eat for awhile and thought it looked good?
> Thanks so much.



Thanks *High Heels Only*!!!
I hope you enjoy them!
I actually just purchased another pair of stirrup pants on sale from Good American.
Hopefully they'll be just as nice!
I just wish they would make them in some other colors beyond black...



High Heels Only said:


> Oh wow you always look so classy in a head to toe all black outfit.
> I just love that gorgeous black midi sweater dress and Black Patent Iriza 120's so perfect.
> Anklets would look so nice on your elegant legs.
> The side slit looks so dressy with those CL pumps.
> Love your midi dresses and skirts they show off your heels so nice.



Thanks *High Heels Only*!!!
I wear anklets on and off...you'll see them again at some point.



heelsmodels said:


> They are in reality 160mm.



You're correct *heelsmodels*...its a 160mm heel with about a 30mm platform so they're similar to the non-platform 130mm heels.


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday last week, a mix of a more formal shoe, Nude Suede Impera 120's, with a casual olive ruffle jacket and my new Mott & Bow jeans...


----------



## stilly

From an unseasonably warm Saturday night, Black Patent Hot Chicks with a Cinq a Sept black mini dress...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday last week, a mix of a more formal shoe, Nude Suede Impera 120's, with a casual olive ruffle jacket and my new Mott & Bow jeans...
> View attachment 5251179
> View attachment 5251180
> View attachment 5251181
> View attachment 5251183
> View attachment 5251184
> View attachment 5251185
> View attachment 5251186
> View attachment 5251187
> View attachment 5251188
> View attachment 5251189


That was so chic!!! I'm always jealous of your colleagues that could have a close look at your outfit every day...
And BTW how about the idea of all-black or black and white casuals with other ankle straps e.g. Rivierina? That must be so chic as well!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday last week, a mix of a more formal shoe, Nude Suede Impera 120's, with a casual olive ruffle jacket and my new Mott & Bow jeans...
> View attachment 5251179
> View attachment 5251180
> View attachment 5251181
> View attachment 5251183
> View attachment 5251184
> View attachment 5251185
> View attachment 5251186
> View attachment 5251187
> View attachment 5251188
> View attachment 5251189


Yepp! Sexy jeans, great combination with the Imperas!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From an unseasonably warm Saturday night, Black Patent Hot Chicks with a Cinq a Sept black mini dress...
> View attachment 5251198
> View attachment 5251199
> View attachment 5251200
> View attachment 5251201
> View attachment 5251202
> View attachment 5251203
> View attachment 5251204
> View attachment 5251205
> View attachment 5251206
> View attachment 5251207


Absolutely gorgeous! It doesn't get sexier classier than this!!!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From an unseasonably warm Saturday night, Black Patent Hot Chicks with a Cinq a Sept black mini dress...
> View attachment 5251198
> View attachment 5251199
> View attachment 5251200
> View attachment 5251201
> View attachment 5251202
> View attachment 5251203
> View attachment 5251204
> View attachment 5251205
> View attachment 5251206
> View attachment 5251207


What i can say is wow....
BTW stilly do you like to wear necklace these days?


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday last week, a mix of a more formal shoe, Nude Suede Impera 120's, with a casual olive ruffle jacket and my new Mott & Bow jeans...
> View attachment 5251179
> View attachment 5251180
> View attachment 5251181
> View attachment 5251183
> View attachment 5251184
> View attachment 5251185
> View attachment 5251186
> View attachment 5251187
> View attachment 5251188
> View attachment 5251189


Amazing style, I really like the junction of a casual outfit with formal high heels, the junction is amazing, very stylish.


----------



## rajneon01

hi there i was wondering have piglla platos been discontinued? than you


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From an unseasonably warm Saturday night, Black Patent Hot Chicks with a Cinq a Sept black mini dress...
> View attachment 5251198
> View attachment 5251199
> View attachment 5251200
> View attachment 5251201
> View attachment 5251202
> View attachment 5251203
> View attachment 5251204
> View attachment 5251205
> View attachment 5251206
> View attachment 5251207


I'm speechless ... You're incredibly beautiful. Full class and elegance, spreading charm wherever you are. That simple and classic short black dress and the Hot Chicks look stunning on you. The Hot Chicks always improve your gorgeous legs. You made my day.


----------



## seraphin92

Wonderful outfit for a Saturday night! i like


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday last week, a mix of a more formal shoe, Nude Suede Impera 120's, with a casual olive ruffle jacket and my new Mott & Bow jeans...
> View attachment 5251179
> View attachment 5251180
> View attachment 5251181
> View attachment 5251183
> View attachment 5251184
> View attachment 5251185
> View attachment 5251186
> View attachment 5251187
> View attachment 5251188
> View attachment 5251189



Allyour casual outfits are just perfect


----------



## stilly

rajneon01 said:


> hi there i was wondering have piglla platos been discontinued? than you



Yes I don't believe the Pigalle Platos are being produced now.



aporl said:


> That was so chic!!! I'm always jealous of your colleagues that could have a close look at your outfit every day...
> And BTW how about the idea of all-black or black and white casuals with other ankle straps e.g. Rivierina? That must be so chic as well!!



Thanks *aporl*!!! That sounds like a good outfit for this Friday...all black...



Mitterman77 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! It doesn't get sexier classier than this!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



aporl said:


> What i can say is wow....
> BTW stilly do you like to wear necklace these days?



Thanks *aporl*!!! Yes I still wear necklaces...but not that much lately...no real reason except I run out of time getting dressed...



heelsmodels said:


> I'm speechless ... You're incredibly beautiful. Full class and elegance, spreading charm wherever you are. That simple and classic short black dress and the Hot Chicks look stunning on you. The Hot Chicks always improve your gorgeous legs. You made my day.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! I do like the simplicity of this outfit...just a plain black dress and my Hot Chicks.



heelsmodels said:


> Amazing style, I really like the junction of a casual outfit with formal high heels, the junction is amazing, very stylish.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I like to mix in the more formal shoes with a casual outfit occasionally so they get a little more wear than just special events.



seraphin92 said:


> Wonderful outfit for a Saturday night! i like



Thanks *seraphin*!!!



jeans&heels said:


> Allyour casual outfits are just perfect



Oh thanks *jeans&heels*!!! I am running low on casual outfit ideas though...


----------



## stilly

*Flashback Wednesday* - Here is another outfit I recreated that I used to wear often almost 10 years  ago. As I was commuting by plane to my new job every week, this outfit was a Monday favorite for the an early trip to the airport, a short flight and then a day at the office. I was initially worried about wearing my beloved Pigalles to the airport and then all day for work, but it quickly became easier as the weeks pasted. 
Black Patent Pigalle 120's with the same black dress I wore so many years ago...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> *Flashback Wednesday* - Here is another outfit I recreated that I used to wear often almost 10 years  ago. As I was commuting by plane to my new job every week, this outfit was a Monday favorite for the an early trip to the airport, a short flight and then a day at the office. I was initially worried about wearing my beloved Pigalles to the airport and then all day for work, but it quickly became easier as the weeks pasted.
> Black Patent Pigalle 120's with the same black dress I wore so many years ago...
> View attachment 5252782
> View attachment 5252783
> View attachment 5252784
> View attachment 5252794
> View attachment 5252795
> View attachment 5252796
> View attachment 5252797
> View attachment 5252798
> View attachment 5252799
> View attachment 5252800


You look absolutely stunning, elegant, and very sensual. You are a master to join simplicity, elegance, and sensuality of all your outfits choice. This outfit is simple but so elegant and sensual at the same time. Black color increases charm in any woman's outfit and you know how to play with that in your choices.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> *Flashback Wednesday* - Here is another outfit I recreated that I used to wear often almost 10 years  ago. As I was commuting by plane to my new job every week, this outfit was a Monday favorite for the an early trip to the airport, a short flight and then a day at the office. I was initially worried about wearing my beloved Pigalles to the airport and then all day for work, but it quickly became easier as the weeks pasted.
> Black Patent Pigalle 120's with the same black dress I wore so many years ago...
> View attachment 5252782
> View attachment 5252783
> View attachment 5252784
> View attachment 5252794
> View attachment 5252795
> View attachment 5252796
> View attachment 5252797
> View attachment 5252798
> View attachment 5252799
> View attachment 5252800


Yeah!!! Big like, very elegant, so stunning, the Pigales were the reason why i became a toecleavagelover over ten years ago, lol!
Thank you Stilly!!!


----------



## Maxl

stilly said:


> From an unseasonably warm Saturday night, Black Patent Hot Chicks with a Cinq a Sept black mini dress...
> View attachment 5251198
> View attachment 5251199
> View attachment 5251200
> View attachment 5251201
> View attachment 5251202
> View attachment 5251203
> View attachment 5251204
> View attachment 5251205
> View attachment 5251206
> View attachment 5251207


Hot AF!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You rock it!


----------



## KCBootCamp

stilly said:


> From the weekend, a new black, puff sleeve sweater midi dress with my Black Patent Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 5244903
> View attachment 5244904
> View attachment 5244905
> View attachment 5244906
> View attachment 5244910
> View attachment 5244914
> View attachment 5244918
> View attachment 5244920
> View attachment 5244922
> View attachment 5244923


This dress would also look stunning paired with any of your tall black boots - Identita, Balenciaga, Paris Texas, just to name a few!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> From an unseasonably warm Saturday night, Black Patent Hot Chicks with a Cinq a Sept black mini dress...
> View attachment 5251198
> View attachment 5251199
> View attachment 5251200
> View attachment 5251201
> View attachment 5251202
> View attachment 5251203
> View attachment 5251204
> View attachment 5251205
> View attachment 5251206
> View attachment 5251207



Adore those wish I had a pair. They seem to fit you better than the Pigalle


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Oh thanks *jeans&heels*!!! I am running low on casual outfit ideas though...



How about Hot Chicks, ripped jeans, shirt and a blazer?


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> *Flashback Wednesday* - I haven't worn these in quite a while but these were part of my daily CL rotation 10 years ago before there were So Kates and Hot Chicks and Pigalles were the top Louboutins. I wore these on many business trips to many different airports and cities. Black Alti 160's with a simple black dress that also dates back 10 years or so.
> View attachment 5246606
> View attachment 5246607
> View attachment 5246608
> View attachment 5246609
> View attachment 5246611
> View attachment 5246612
> View attachment 5246613
> View attachment 5246614
> View attachment 5246615
> View attachment 5246616


What a stunning outfit.  How was it at first walking round airports in those heels.  At some airports you can end up walking miles.


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> *Flashback Wednesday* - Here is another outfit I recreated that I used to wear often almost 10 years  ago. As I was commuting by plane to my new job every week, this outfit was a Monday favorite for the an early trip to the airport, a short flight and then a day at the office. I was initially worried about wearing my beloved Pigalles to the airport and then all day for work, but it quickly became easier as the weeks pasted.
> Black Patent Pigalle 120's with the same black dress I wore so many years ago...


Proven to be an all time classic, with youthful Stilly


----------



## allar

stilly said:


> *Flashback Wednesday* - Here is another outfit I recreated that I used to wear often almost 10 years  ago. As I was commuting by plane to my new job every week, this outfit was a Monday favorite for the an early trip to the airport, a short flight and then a day at the office. I was initially worried about wearing my beloved Pigalles to the airport and then all day for work, but it quickly became easier as the weeks pasted.
> Black Patent Pigalle 120's with the same black dress I wore so many years ago...
> View attachment 5252782
> View attachment 5252783
> View attachment 5252784
> View attachment 5252794
> View attachment 5252795
> View attachment 5252796
> View attachment 5252797
> View attachment 5252798
> View attachment 5252799
> View attachment 5252800


It’s impressive but not surprising that you can wear these all day including to the airport. Do you bring a pair of flats in case you need to walk more than you thought and your feet get tired and are really hurting or do you just keep going in your heels?


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look absolutely stunning, elegant, and very sensual. You are a master to join simplicity, elegance, and sensuality of all your outfits choice. This outfit is simple but so elegant and sensual at the same time. Black color increases charm in any woman's outfit and you know how to play with that in your choices.



Oh thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I do seem to wear a lot of black...



Mitterman77 said:


> Yeah!!! Big like, very elegant, so stunning, the Pigales were the reason why i became a toecleavagelover over ten years ago, lol!
> Thank you Stilly!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! After all these years, I still love my Pigalles...



Maxl said:


> Hot AF!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You rock it!



Thanks *Maxl*!!!



KCBootCamp said:


> This dress would also look stunning paired with any of your tall black boots - Identita, Balenciaga, Paris Texas, just to name a few!



That's a great idea *KCBootCamp. *I'm just starting to wear my boots now with the cooler weather...



Kayapo97 said:


> Adore those wish I had a pair. They seem to fit you better than the Pigalle



Thanks *Kayapo*!!!



jeans&heels said:


> How about Hot Chicks, ripped jeans, shirt and a blazer?



Maybe for the next Casual Friday *jeans&heels*...



baldjohn said:


> What a stunning outfit.  How was it at first walking round airports in those heels.  At some airports you can end up walking miles.



Thanks *john*!!! I was certainly nervous wearing them for the first time to the airport but I'd gotten used to wearing them all day and the longer walks weren't so bad and I did it at a more leisurely pace.



MsYvonne said:


> Proven to be an all time classic, with youthful Stilly



Thanks *MsYvonne*!!! Though I love the So Kates and Hot Chicks, the Pigalle 120's are still my first love...



allar said:


> It’s impressive but not surprising that you can wear these all day including to the airport. Do you bring a pair of flats in case you need to walk more than you thought and your feet get tired and are really hurting or do you just keep going in your heels?



Thanks *allar*!!! I actually had a slightly shorter pair of 100mm heels in my bag but I was fine in the Pigalles. My feet do get a bit tired not so much hurt...


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, as suggested by *aporl*, an all black outfit with my Black Patent Rivierina 120's. I tried out a pair of black jeans with this outfit to start but they were a little too wrinkled so I switched to these black slim pants with the cute little back zipper...


----------



## stilly

A gray sweatshirt dress with my well worn Black Kid So Kates for the Sunday morning coffee run...


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

I miss louboutin black touinor boots


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

Love your outfits


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, as suggested by *aporl*, an all black outfit with my Black Patent Rivierina 120's. I tried out a pair of black jeans with this outfit to start but they were a little too wrinkled so I switched to these black slim pants with the cute little back zipper...
> View attachment 5256127
> View attachment 5256128
> View attachment 5256129
> View attachment 5256130
> View attachment 5256131
> View attachment 5256132
> View attachment 5256133
> View attachment 5256135
> View attachment 5256136
> View attachment 5256137


That was so sexy!!! Really love the second last shot with legs slightly bending, such a killer pose! Thanks for sharing
May I ask stilly...would you like to share more back shots and other angles of this look as well? Just can't get enough of it!!!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> A gray sweatshirt dress with my well worn Black Kid So Kates for the Sunday morning coffee run...
> View attachment 5256162
> View attachment 5256163
> View attachment 5256164
> View attachment 5256166
> View attachment 5256167
> View attachment 5256168
> View attachment 5256169
> View attachment 5256170
> View attachment 5256171
> View attachment 5256172


Awww what a tease!!!!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, as suggested by *aporl*, an all black outfit with my Black Patent Rivierina 120's. I tried out a pair of black jeans with this outfit to start but they were a little too wrinkled so I switched to these black slim pants with the cute little back zipper...
> View attachment 5256127
> View attachment 5256128
> View attachment 5256129
> View attachment 5256130
> View attachment 5256131
> View attachment 5256132
> View attachment 5256133
> View attachment 5256135
> View attachment 5256136
> View attachment 5256137


Stilly I don't know how you walk around all day in those strappy heels, LOL my feet need more support when wearing heels for long periods


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, as suggested by *aporl*, an all black outfit with my Black Patent Rivierina 120's. I tried out a pair of black jeans with this outfit to start but they were a little too wrinkled so I switched to these black slim pants with the cute little back zipper...
> View attachment 5256127
> View attachment 5256128
> View attachment 5256129
> View attachment 5256130
> View attachment 5256131
> View attachment 5256132
> View attachment 5256133
> View attachment 5256135
> View attachment 5256136
> View attachment 5256137


You look so gorgeous and elegant. Black outfit and stilettos heels always make you sexier than you usually are. But I have to confess that you are naturally a very sexy woman, the outfits just improved that.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> A gray sweatshirt dress with my well worn Black Kid So Kates for the Sunday morning coffee run...
> View attachment 5256162
> View attachment 5256163
> View attachment 5256164
> View attachment 5256166
> View attachment 5256167
> View attachment 5256168
> View attachment 5256169
> View attachment 5256170
> View attachment 5256171
> View attachment 5256172


You look so sexy with this sweatshirt dress, very short and letting your stunning legs visible. The Black Kid So Kate are the most classical heels for me and they feat perfectly any outfit. Always beautiful, always charming.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, as suggested by *aporl*, an all black outfit with my Black Patent Rivierina 120's. I tried out a pair of black jeans with this outfit to start but they were a little too wrinkled so I switched to these black slim pants with the cute little back zipper...
> View attachment 5256127
> View attachment 5256128
> View attachment 5256129
> View attachment 5256130
> View attachment 5256131
> View attachment 5256132
> View attachment 5256133
> View attachment 5256135
> View attachment 5256136
> View attachment 5256137


You know so well that i love this style so much on you! Lovely pants with the zipper in the right place, lol ... and the rivierina are sooo pretty and they look hot on you! Big like all black goddess! Good job *aporl*!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> A gray sweatshirt dress with my well worn Black Kid So Kates for the Sunday morning coffee run...
> View attachment 5256162
> View attachment 5256163
> View attachment 5256164
> View attachment 5256166
> View attachment 5256167
> View attachment 5256168
> View attachment 5256169
> View attachment 5256170
> View attachment 5256171
> View attachment 5256172


I'm pretty sure everyone would have a coffee with you!!!! Tres chic madame!


----------



## albatros

stilly said:


> Da Casual Friday, come suggerito da *aporl* , un outfit *total* black con i miei Black Patent Rivierina 120's. Ho provato un paio di jeans neri con questo outfit per iniziare, ma erano un po' troppo stropicciati, quindi sono passato a questi pantaloni slim neri con la piccola cerniera sul retro...:Sorridi:
> View attachment 5256127
> View attachment 5256128
> View attachment 5256129
> View attachment 5256130
> View attachment 5256131
> View attachment 5256132
> View attachment 5256133
> View attachment 5256135
> View attachment 5256136
> View attachment 5256137
> 
> [/CITAZIONE]
> :cuore::cuore::cuore::cuore::cuore::cuore::cuore::cuore::cuore:Vernice Nera Rivierina 120's.:cuore::cuore::cuore::cuore::cuore::cuore::cuore::cuore::cuore::cuore: :grande sorriso:


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Maybe for the next Casual Friday *jeans&heels*...



Can't wait


----------



## High Heels Only

stilly said:


> Thanks *High Heels Only*!!!
> I hope you enjoy them!
> I actually just purchased another pair of stirrup pants on sale from Good American.
> Hopefully they'll be just as nice!
> I just wish they would make them in some other colors beyond black...



Thanks Stilly!
So nice of you to tell me about those Good American Stirrup Pants.
I was so happy to hear that you purchased another pair of beautiful Stirrup Pants can not wait to see how classy they will look on you with your 130mm CL's!
When I seen them on the web site I just fell in love with them too and had to purchase a pair for myself they just look dressy and so cozy with high heels.
Can't wait to get them.
I have Stirrups in other colors than just black but that will always be my go to color.
I also have Stirrup Jeans in colors other than just blue they all look so nice with 130mm heels...


----------



## High Heels Only

stilly said:


> *Flashback Wednesday* - Here is another outfit I recreated that I used to wear often almost 10 years  ago. As I was commuting by plane to my new job every week, this outfit was a Monday favorite for the an early trip to the airport, a short flight and then a day at the office. I was initially worried about wearing my beloved Pigalles to the airport and then all day for work, but it quickly became easier as the weeks pasted.
> Black Patent Pigalle 120's with the same black dress I wore so many years ago...
> View attachment 5252782
> View attachment 5252783
> View attachment 5252784
> View attachment 5252794
> View attachment 5252795
> View attachment 5252796
> View attachment 5252797
> View attachment 5252798
> View attachment 5252799
> View attachment 5252800


A classy black outfit that looks as good today as it did 10 years ago.
A timeless classic never goes out of style.
One of the most beautiful toe cleavage pumps ever made.
After all if there is no toe cleavage what is the point of wearing them that is what makes them special.
Pure elegance.


----------



## High Heels Only

stilly said:


> A gray sweatshirt dress with my well worn Black Kid So Kates for the Sunday morning coffee run...
> View attachment 5256162
> View attachment 5256163
> View attachment 5256164
> View attachment 5256166
> View attachment 5256167
> View attachment 5256168
> View attachment 5256169
> View attachment 5256170
> View attachment 5256171
> View attachment 5256172


*Aw* that has to be just the cutest little outfit I have ever seen you wear it just look so adorable!!!
I just love how you put together that perfect simple outfit with that little grey sweatshirt dress and well worn Black Kid So Kate 120mm Pumps.
That looks like just the most comfiest and coziest outfit ever! (that is so my style too)
Those So Kate look like they are so comfy on you?
There's nothing that makes you feel better than slipping on your favorite pair of comfy sky high heels to go run errands in. (for me that's my 130mm heels)
I just love the new poses you tried slipping your pump off your foot that just looks so cute. (I love doing that too)
My favourite saying is: There's nothing that does not look good with high heels!


----------



## stilly

ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> I miss louboutin black touinor boots



You'll see them in the coming weeks *ngoisaocodon*...



ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> Love your outfits



Thanks *ngoisaocodon*!!!



aporl said:


> That was so sexy!!! Really love the second last shot with legs slightly bending, such a killer pose! Thanks for sharing
> May I ask stilly...would you like to share more back shots and other angles of this look as well? Just can't get enough of it!!!



Thanks *aporl*!!! I'll share some additional pics soon...



aporl said:


> Awww what a tease!!!!!



Thanks *aporl*!!!



Kayapo97 said:


> Stilly I don't know how you walk around all day in those strappy heels, LOL my feet need more support when wearing heels for long periods



These are a little small on me *Kayapo* but they're actually fairly comfy as CL's go. Wearing CL's nearly every day its become second nature for me...



heelsmodels said:


> You look so gorgeous and elegant. Black outfit and stilettos heels always make you sexier than you usually are. But I have to confess that you are naturally a very sexy woman, the outfits just improved that.



Oh thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I do like black but I try not to wear it too much. Its nice to mix in some colors...



heelsmodels said:


> You look so sexy with this sweatshirt dress, very short and letting your stunning legs visible. The Black Kid So Kate are the most classical heels for me and they feat perfectly any outfit. Always beautiful, always charming.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! Its a super comfy sweatshirt for running errands...



High Heels Only said:


> Thanks Stilly!
> So nice of you to tell me about those Good American Stirrup Pants.
> I was so happy to hear that you purchased another pair of beautiful Stirrup Pants can not wait to see how classy they will look on you with your 130mm CL's!
> When I seen them on the web site I just fell in love with them too and had to purchase a pair for myself they just look dressy and so cozy with high heels.
> Can't wait to get them.
> I have Stirrups in other colors than just black but that will always be my go to color.
> I also have Stirrup Jeans in colors other than just blue they all look so nice with 130mm heels...



I hope you like them *High Heels Only*. 
I just received my new stirrup pants so I hope they're as good as the pictures...



High Heels Only said:


> *Aw* that has to be just the cutest little outfit I have ever seen you wear it just look so adorable!!!
> I just love how you put together that perfect simple outfit with that little grey sweatshirt dress and well worn Black Kid So Kate 120mm Pumps.
> That looks like just the most comfiest and coziest outfit ever! (that is so my style too)
> Those So Kate look like they are so comfy on you?
> There's nothing that makes you feel better than slipping on your favorite pair of comfy sky high heels to go run errands in. (for me that's my 130mm heels)
> I just love the new poses you tried slipping your pump off your foot that just looks so cute. (I love doing that too)
> My favourite saying is: There's nothing that does not look good with high heels!



Thanks *High Heels Only*!!!
This is a super comfy sweatshirt dress and my most comfortable Black Kid So Kates for running errands.



Mitterman77 said:


> You know so well that i love this style so much on you! Lovely pants with the zipper in the right place, lol ... and the rivierina are sooo pretty and they look hot on you! Big like all black goddess! Good job *aporl*!!!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone would have a coffee with you!!!! Tres chic madame!



Aww thanks *Mitterman*...


----------



## stilly

For Thanksgiving dinner yesterday with my family, I wore my white ankle straps with a little mini dress...


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday today, per *jeans&heels* suggestion, Black Patent Hot Chicks with jeans and a blazer...out for lunch with some friends...


----------



## stilly

By request, more of last Friday's Rivierina all-black outfit including a blooper pic...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> By request, more of last Friday's Rivierina all-black outfit including a blooper pic...
> View attachment 5259755
> View attachment 5259756
> View attachment 5259757
> View attachment 5259758
> View attachment 5259759
> View attachment 5259760
> View attachment 5259761
> View attachment 5259763
> View attachment 5259764
> View attachment 5259765


Is that pic #2 a blooper? That's my favourite pic lol. You look even sexier from behind even it was a blooper and it couldn't be re-created at all because it just belongs to that certain lovely moment!
Can't wait to see your next casual outfit as always. BTW...Have you tried neon-coloured heels e.g. Rivierina/Debout with casual outfit? Neon colour might be perfect for summer (which was gone in the US I believe) but guess it's still worth trying before it's too cold and should be such a perfect match with light-coloured pants!


----------



## aporl

Mitterman77 said:


> You know so well that i love this style so much on you! Lovely pants with the zipper in the right place, lol ... and the rivierina are sooo pretty and they look hot on you! Big like all black goddess! Good job *aporl*!!!


No not at all, all credits to Stilly, she pulled things together so perfectly!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, per *jeans&heels* suggestion, Black Patent Hot Chicks with jeans and a blazer...out for lunch with some friends...
> View attachment 5259740
> View attachment 5259741
> View attachment 5259742
> View attachment 5259743
> View attachment 5259744
> View attachment 5259745
> View attachment 5259746
> View attachment 5259747
> View attachment 5259748
> View attachment 5259749



So beautiful  
That is the perfect outfit


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> By request, more of last Friday's Rivierina all-black outfit including a blooper pic...
> View attachment 5259755
> View attachment 5259756
> View attachment 5259757
> View attachment 5259758
> View attachment 5259759
> View attachment 5259760
> View attachment 5259761
> View attachment 5259763
> View attachment 5259764
> View attachment 5259765


Simply gorgeous, elegant, charming and sexy.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> For Thanksgiving dinner yesterday with my family, I wore my white ankle straps with a little mini dress...
> View attachment 5259727
> View attachment 5259728
> View attachment 5259729
> View attachment 5259730
> View attachment 5259731
> View attachment 5259732
> View attachment 5259733
> View attachment 5259734
> View attachment 5259735
> View attachment 5259736


You are amazing *Stilly*... Very elegant, stunning and sexy. I really like those ankle straps high heels pumps So Kate style. Do you know the real name of that model?


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, per *jeans&heels* suggestion, Black Patent Hot Chicks with jeans and a blazer...out for lunch with some friends...
> View attachment 5259740
> View attachment 5259741
> View attachment 5259742
> View attachment 5259743
> View attachment 5259744
> View attachment 5259745
> View attachment 5259746
> View attachment 5259747
> View attachment 5259748
> View attachment 5259749


Hot Chicks heels and skinny jeans are one of my favourites casual outfits that you can wear. You have stunning legs and I appreciate very much your mini dresses and Hot Chicks, but skinny jeans gives you a diferent sensuality and charm. Simply amazing.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> For Thanksgiving dinner yesterday with my family, I wore my white ankle straps with a little mini dress...
> View attachment 5259727
> View attachment 5259728
> View attachment 5259729
> View attachment 5259730
> View attachment 5259731
> View attachment 5259732
> View attachment 5259733
> View attachment 5259734
> View attachment 5259735
> View attachment 5259736


Very pretty outfit!
The temperature still seems mild.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, per *jeans&heels* suggestion, Black Patent Hot Chicks with jeans and a blazer...out for lunch with some friends...
> View attachment 5259740
> View attachment 5259741
> View attachment 5259742
> View attachment 5259743
> View attachment 5259744
> View attachment 5259745
> View attachment 5259746
> View attachment 5259747
> View attachment 5259748
> View attachment 5259749


Modern sexy Amazone!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Is that pic #2 a blooper? That's my favourite pic lol. You look even sexier from behind even it was a blooper and it couldn't be re-created at all because it just belongs to that certain lovely moment!
> Can't wait to see your next casual outfit as always. BTW...Have you tried neon-coloured heels e.g. Rivierina/Debout with casual outfit? Neon colour might be perfect for summer (which was gone in the US I believe) but guess it's still worth trying before it's too cold and should be such a perfect match with light-coloured pants!



Yes #2 is the blooper *aporl*. Its not a bad angle but I took the picture before I was settled.
 I'll have to see what I can do with the Neons. I haven't been able to find my Neon Debouts which I wanted to wear over the summer but I couldn't find them anywhere. Lost in a sea of shoes...



aporl said:


> No not at all, all credits to Stilly, she pulled things together so perfectly!



It's a team effort...



jeans&heels said:


> So beautiful
> That is the perfect outfit



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> You are amazing *Stilly*... Very elegant, stunning and sexy. I really like those ankle straps high heels pumps So Kate style. Do you know the real name of that model?



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! I don't know the name of these as I bought them pre-owned from a seller in France and they had no box. They are essentially So Kates with a little ankle strap. I do love ankle straps...



heelsmodels said:


> Hot Chicks heels and skinny jeans are one of my favourites casual outfits that you can wear. You have stunning legs and I appreciate very much your mini dresses and Hot Chicks, but skinny jeans gives you a diferent sensuality and charm. Simply amazing.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! 



seraphin92 said:


> Very pretty outfit!
> The temperature still seems mild.



Thanks *seraphin*!!! It was a bit warmer that day...



Mitterman77 said:


> Modern sexy Amazone!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Saturday night...a new puff sleeve sweater, black mini and Black Patent Allenissima 130's...


----------



## stilly

For the Saturday run around, Yellow Suede So Kate 120 Booties with a new Frame Denim Mini Dress...


----------



## albatros

stilly said:


> Su richiesta, più dell'outfit tutto nero di Rivierina di venerdì scorso, inclusa una foto blooper...
> View attachment 5259755
> View attachment 5259756
> View attachment 5259757
> View attachment 5259758
> View attachment 5259759
> View attachment 5259760
> View attachment 5259761
> View attachment 5259763
> View attachment 5259764
> View attachment 5259765
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :Sorridi:
> [/CITAZIONE]
> perché non hai scattato foto da vicino alle scarpe?


----------



## muleman

stilly said:


> From Saturday night...a new puff sleeve sweater, black mini and Black Patent Allenissima 130's...
> View attachment 5261191
> View attachment 5261192
> View attachment 5261193
> View attachment 5261194
> View attachment 5261195
> View attachment 5261196
> View attachment 5261197
> View attachment 5261198
> View attachment 5261199
> View attachment 5261200


absolutely beautiful love those shoes and love to see your gorgeouse toes x


----------



## chowlover2

Boots with denim is fabulous!


----------



## heelsforever

stilly said:


> For the Saturday run around, Yellow Suede So Kate 120 Booties with a new Frame Denim Mini Dress...
> View attachment 5261251
> View attachment 5261252
> View attachment 5261253
> View attachment 5261254
> View attachment 5261255
> View attachment 5261256
> View attachment 5261257
> View attachment 5261258
> View attachment 5261259
> View attachment 5261260


OMG! So gorgeous!  The yellow and the red together on those cute booties are so eye-catching!


----------



## heelsforever

stilly said:


> For Thanksgiving dinner yesterday with my family, I wore my white ankle straps with a little mini dress...
> View attachment 5259727
> View attachment 5259728
> View attachment 5259729
> View attachment 5259730
> View attachment 5259731
> View attachment 5259732
> View attachment 5259733
> View attachment 5259734
> View attachment 5259735
> View attachment 5259736





stilly said:


> For Thanksgiving dinner yesterday with my family, I wore my white ankle straps with a little mini dress...
> View attachment 5259727
> View attachment 5259728
> View attachment 5259729
> View attachment 5259730
> View attachment 5259731
> View attachment 5259732
> View attachment 5259733
> View attachment 5259734
> View attachment 5259735
> View attachment 5259736


You are so adorable in that cute dress!  You are the ultimate Louboutin model with those gorgeous legs.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Saturday night...a new puff sleeve sweater, black mini and Black Patent Allenissima 130's...
> View attachment 5261191
> View attachment 5261192
> View attachment 5261193
> View attachment 5261194
> View attachment 5261195
> View attachment 5261196
> View attachment 5261197
> View attachment 5261198
> View attachment 5261199
> View attachment 5261200


You look so stunning ... wearing the Allenissimas your legs look even sexier!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Saturday night...a new puff sleeve sweater, black mini and Black Patent Allenissima 130's...
> View attachment 5261191
> View attachment 5261192
> View attachment 5261193
> View attachment 5261194
> View attachment 5261195
> View attachment 5261196
> View attachment 5261197
> View attachment 5261198
> View attachment 5261199
> View attachment 5261200


You look awesome Stilly. I'm just questioning for myself about you must have had your stunning legs and feet completely freeze, but you are very sensual and elegant.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> For the Saturday run around, Yellow Suede So Kate 120 Booties with a new Frame Denim Mini Dress...
> View attachment 5261251
> View attachment 5261252
> View attachment 5261253
> View attachment 5261254
> View attachment 5261255
> View attachment 5261256
> View attachment 5261257
> View attachment 5261258
> View attachment 5261259
> View attachment 5261260


Always gorgeous... always charming and sensual.


----------



## lover99

stilly said:


> By request, more of last Friday's Rivierina all-black outfit including a blooper pic...



Wow, how lovely. Are those 120mm? They look like a 130 to me!


----------



## lover99

stilly said:


> For the Saturday run around, Yellow Suede So Kate 120 Booties with a new Frame Denim Mini Dress...




Did you ever these or other boots barefoot?


----------



## marceli

stilly said:


> For the Saturday run around, Yellow Suede So Kate 120 Booties with a new Frame Denim Mini Dress...


Colors !  Booties perfect combined with dress amazing!


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> For the Saturday run around, Yellow Suede So Kate 120 Booties with a new Frame Denim Mini Dress...
> View attachment 5261251
> View attachment 5261252
> View attachment 5261253
> View attachment 5261254
> View attachment 5261255
> View attachment 5261256
> View attachment 5261257
> View attachment 5261258
> View attachment 5261259
> View attachment 5261260


Wow what a sexy pair of Kate boots.
I didn't know they did them in that colour
Absolutely stunning as always


----------



## stilly

muleman said:


> absolutely beautiful love those shoes and love to see your gorgeouse toes x



Thanks *muleman*!!!



chowlover2 said:


> Boots with denim is fabulous!



Thanks so much *chowlover*!!!



heelsforever said:


> OMG! So gorgeous!  The yellow and the red together on those cute booties are so eye-catching!



*Thanks heelsforever*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> You look so stunning ... wearing the Allenissimas your legs look even sexier!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



lover99 said:


> Wow, how lovely. Are those 120mm? They look like a 130 to me!



Thanks *lover99*!!! These are 120mm heels but they do look slightly higher in the pics...



lover99 said:


> Did you ever these or other boots barefoot?



I'm barefoot in these pics. I generally wear all my boots barefoot unless its very cold outside...



marceli said:


> Colors !  Booties perfect combined with dress amazing!



Thanks *marceli*!!!



Neil t said:


> Wow what a sexy pair of Kate boots.
> I didn't know they did them in that colour
> Absolutely stunning as always



Thanks *Neil*!!!
I had never seen this color in So Kate Booties before either so I was excited to buy this pre-owned pair a while back.



heelsmodels said:


> You look awesome Stilly. I'm just questioning for myself about you must have had your stunning legs and feet completely freeze, but you are very sensual and elegant.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! My feet and legs are used to the cold by now and I wasn't outside that long thankfully...


----------



## stilly

From a cold Monday morning, Black Boots boots with a black ruffle dress and white leather jacket to work...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From a cold Monday morning, Black Boots boots with a black ruffle dress and white leather jacket to work...
> View attachment 5263743
> View attachment 5263744
> View attachment 5263748
> View attachment 5263749
> View attachment 5263750
> View attachment 5263751
> View attachment 5263752
> View attachment 5263753
> View attachment 5263754
> View attachment 5263755


You are fantastic and elegant to go to work. That black and white outfit is amazing and the black Armurabotta are so classic and so stylish. I bet you are feeling warmed with that outfit.


----------



## KatPerry

So chic! You're brave to wear such a short dress when it's cold outside.

What model are they?


----------



## marceli

Amazing to see Armurabotta again, just perfect boots. Unfortunately almost unavailable today
Stilly can You imagine some crazy variations of these boots, for example Armurabotta 140 plato super-overknee... Dream


----------



## seraphin92

Fantstic and elegant outfit to work
You Kept your boots all day long ?


----------



## MBB Fan

What a great look. Sexy and elegant!

Could you post a picture with the top down view you post sometimes for your boots?


----------



## heelsmodels

KatPerry said:


> So chic! You're brave to wear such a short dress when it's cold outside.
> 
> What model are they?


They are Armurabotta model.


----------



## lover99

stilly said:


> I'm barefoot in these pics. I generally wear all my boots barefoot unless its very cold outside...



Oh, that is interesting, what is the reason for it? Isn't it less comfortable?


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You are fantastic and elegant to go to work. That black and white outfit is amazing and the black Armurabotta are so classic and so stylish. I bet you are feeling warmed with that outfit.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! It was a good, warm outfit to wear on a cold windy day.



KatPerry said:


> So chic! You're brave to wear such a short dress when it's cold outside.
> 
> What model are they?



Thanks *Kat*!!!
The dress is from Susana Monaco and the boots are the Black Over the Knee Armurabotta 120's... 



marceli said:


> Amazing to see Armurabotta again, just perfect boots. Unfortunately almost unavailable today
> Stilly can You imagine some crazy variations of these boots, for example Armurabotta 140 plato super-overknee... Dream



Thanks *marceli*!!!
I do love these boots. I actually would prefer them in a 130mm heel with no platform.
CL has never made a pair of non-platform 130mm boots to my knowledge so they certainly would be new.



seraphin92 said:


> Fantstic and elegant outfit to work
> You Kept your boots all day long ?



Thanks so much *seraphin*!!!


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> What a great look. Sexy and elegant!
> 
> Could you post a picture with the top down view you post sometimes for your boots?



Thanks *MBB*!!!
Some top views, back shots and others...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> They are Armurabotta model.



You're better at the style names than I am *heelsmodels*...


----------



## stilly

lover99 said:


> Oh, that is interesting, what is the reason for it? Isn't it less comfortable?



I started wearing all my boots barefoot many, many years ago. My legs and feet get too hot if I wear socks or stockings.
I will wear stockings in the winter when its very cold.


----------



## stilly

From a warmer day earlier this week, Nude Kid So Kates with a new sage minidress...


----------



## stilly

And for Casual Friday today, just the basics in jeans and my trusty Nude Patent So Kates...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> And for Casual Friday today, just the basics in jeans and my trusty Nude Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 5265346
> View attachment 5265347
> View attachment 5265349
> View attachment 5265351
> View attachment 5265352
> View attachment 5265355
> View attachment 5265356
> View attachment 5265357
> View attachment 5265358
> View attachment 5265359


Chic as always!

I think black top and white leggings with Uptown or Salonu would be great as well, what do you think?


----------



## chowlover2

I love the sage mini w/nude So Kates!


----------



## marceli

stilly said:


> Thanks *marceli*!!!
> I do love these boots. I actually would prefer them in a 130mm heel with no platform.
> CL has never made a pair of non-platform 130mm boots to my knowledge so they certainly would be new.


It stimulate my imagination ! 



stilly said:


> Thanks *MBB*!!!
> Some top views, back shots and others...


Nice shoots!



stilly said:


> From a warmer day earlier this week, Nude Kid So Kates with a new sage minidress...



So cute! Great alternative for patent So Kates, nice welt on the back of the dress,


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> Thanks *MBB*!!!
> Some top views, back shots and others...
> View attachment 5265322
> View attachment 5265323
> View attachment 5265324
> View attachment 5265325
> View attachment 5265327
> View attachment 5265328


Thanks for this pics. 
Have you keep your boots during all job day ?


----------



## seraphin92

Do you know this model ?


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> And for Casual Friday today, just the basics in jeans and my trusty Nude Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 5265346
> View attachment 5265347
> View attachment 5265349
> View attachment 5265351
> View attachment 5265352
> View attachment 5265355
> View attachment 5265356
> View attachment 5265357
> View attachment 5265358
> View attachment 5265359


Love these basics on you!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From a warmer day earlier this week, Nude Kid So Kates with a new sage minidress...
> View attachment 5265330
> View attachment 5265331
> View attachment 5265332
> View attachment 5265333
> View attachment 5265334
> View attachment 5265335
> View attachment 5265338
> View attachment 5265340
> View attachment 5265341
> View attachment 5265343


You look fabulous and stylish. Nude Kid So Kate are one of the most beautiful Louboutin high heels in my opinion. Very classic but match with lot of outifts.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> And for Casual Friday today, just the basics in jeans and my trusty Nude Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 5265346
> View attachment 5265347
> View attachment 5265349
> View attachment 5265351
> View attachment 5265352
> View attachment 5265355
> View attachment 5265356
> View attachment 5265357
> View attachment 5265358
> View attachment 5265359


So casual, but always elegant, beautiful and charming.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> And for Casual Friday today, just the basics in jeans and my trusty Nude Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 5265346
> View attachment 5265347
> View attachment 5265349
> View attachment 5265351
> View attachment 5265352
> View attachment 5265355
> View attachment 5265356
> View attachment 5265357
> View attachment 5265358
> View attachment 5265359



Such a perfect outfit


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> From a cold Monday morning, Black Boots boots with a black ruffle dress and white leather jacket to work...
> View attachment 5263743
> View attachment 5263744
> View attachment 5263748
> View attachment 5263749
> View attachment 5263750
> View attachment 5263751
> View attachment 5263752
> View attachment 5263753
> View attachment 5263754
> View attachment 5263755


Absolutely stunning, love the black white combo, boots are amazing, and the rock chic white leather jacket. Stunning



stilly said:


> And for Casual Friday today, just the basics in jeans and my trusty Nude Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 5265346
> View attachment 5265347
> View attachment 5265349
> View attachment 5265351
> View attachment 5265352
> View attachment 5265355
> View attachment 5265356
> View attachment 5265357
> View attachment 5265358
> View attachment 5265359


Stunning



stilly said:


> From a warmer day earlier this week, Nude Kid So Kates with a new sage minidress...
> View attachment 5265330
> View attachment 5265331
> View attachment 5265332
> View attachment 5265333
> View attachment 5265334
> View attachment 5265335
> View attachment 5265338
> View attachment 5265340
> View attachment 5265341
> View attachment 5265343


Stunning as always


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Chic as always!
> 
> I think black top and white leggings with Uptown or Salonu would be great as well, what do you think?



Thanks *aporl*!!!
I like the suggestion of the Black Uptowns or Salanus but I don't have any white leggings. Maybe white jeans or white leather pants...



chowlover2 said:


> I love the sage mini w/nude So Kates!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!  



marceli said:


> It stimulate my imagination !
> 
> 
> Nice shoots!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute! Great alternative for patent So Kates, nice welt on the back of the dress,



Thanks *marceli*!!!



seraphin92 said:


> Thanks for this pics.
> Have you keep your boots during all job day ?



Thanks *seraphin*!!!
Yes I wore the boots all day. These boots are fairly comfortable.



seraphin92 said:


> Do you know this model ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265685
> View attachment 5265687



I'm horrible on the CL style names *seraphin*. These are both older styles. 
Post it to the "What Style Is This?" CL thread and see if anyone else knows.



Mitterman77 said:


> Love these basics on you!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> You look fabulous and stylish. Nude Kid So Kate are one of the most beautiful Louboutin high heels in my opinion. Very classic but match with lot of outifts.



Thanks *heelsmodels!*!! I do love the Nude Kid SK's...one of my favs! 



Neil t said:


> Stunning as always



Thanks so much *Neil*!!!



jeans&heels said:


> Such a perfect outfit



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!


----------



## stilly

From the weekend, Black Spike Banjo 120 Booties with a black floral midi dress...


----------



## stilly

And from today, Ab Patent So Kates with a new puff sleeve sweater and mini...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From the weekend, Black Spike Banjo 120 Booties with a black floral midi dress...
> View attachment 5267248
> View attachment 5267249
> View attachment 5267250
> View attachment 5267251
> View attachment 5267252
> View attachment 5267253
> View attachment 5267254
> View attachment 5267255
> View attachment 5267256
> View attachment 5267257


Beautiful!!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Thanks *aporl*!!!
> I like the suggestion of the Black Uptowns or Salanus but I don't have any white leggings. Maybe white jeans or white leather pants...


White leather pants would be a killer!


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> From the weekend, Black Spike Banjo 120 Booties with a black floral midi dress...
> View attachment 5267248
> View attachment 5267249
> View attachment 5267250
> View attachment 5267251
> View attachment 5267252
> View attachment 5267253
> View attachment 5267254
> View attachment 5267255
> View attachment 5267256
> View attachment 5267257


Love the boots


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> And from today, Ab Patent So Kates with a new puff sleeve sweater and mini...
> View attachment 5267259
> View attachment 5267260
> View attachment 5267261
> View attachment 5267262
> View attachment 5267264
> View attachment 5267265
> View attachment 5267266
> View attachment 5267267
> View attachment 5267268
> View attachment 5267269


Stunning, Mini skirt, long sexy legs and loubs 
What could be better than that.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> And from today, Ab Patent So Kates with a new puff sleeve sweater and mini...
> View attachment 5267259
> View attachment 5267260
> View attachment 5267261
> View attachment 5267262
> View attachment 5267264
> View attachment 5267265
> View attachment 5267266
> View attachment 5267267
> View attachment 5267268
> View attachment 5267269


You look absolutely gorgeous, elegant and very sensual. The mini, your stunning legs and those high heels are an amazing view.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From the weekend, Black Spike Banjo 120 Booties with a black floral midi dress...
> View attachment 5267248
> View attachment 5267249
> View attachment 5267250
> View attachment 5267251
> View attachment 5267252
> View attachment 5267253
> View attachment 5267254
> View attachment 5267255
> View attachment 5267256
> View attachment 5267257


Classic, stylish and beautiful.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From the weekend, Black Spike Banjo 120 Booties with a black floral midi dress...
> View attachment 5267248
> View attachment 5267249
> View attachment 5267250
> View attachment 5267251
> View attachment 5267252
> View attachment 5267253
> View attachment 5267254
> View attachment 5267255
> View attachment 5267256
> View attachment 5267257


You look gorgeous!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> And from today, Ab Patent So Kates with a new puff sleeve sweater and mini...
> View attachment 5267259
> View attachment 5267260
> View attachment 5267261
> View attachment 5267262
> View attachment 5267264
> View attachment 5267265
> View attachment 5267266
> View attachment 5267267
> View attachment 5267268
> View attachment 5267269


A mini, puff sleves and 12 cm heels are "Stillys hot items"! tres chic madame!


----------



## SoCathy

stilly said:


> From a warmer day earlier this week, Nude Kid So Kates with a new sage minidress...
> View attachment 5265330
> View attachment 5265331
> View attachment 5265332
> View attachment 5265333
> View attachment 5265334
> View attachment 5265335
> View attachment 5265338
> View attachment 5265340
> View attachment 5265341
> View attachment 5265343


 Most beautyful Louboutins ever!


----------



## marceli

stilly said:


> From the weekend, Black Spike Banjo 120 Booties with a black floral midi dress...


Amazing dress and even better booties


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> I'm horrible on the CL style names *seraphin*. These are both older styles.
> Post it to the "What Style Is This?" CL thread and see if anyone else knows.


Thanks so much  Stilly. I 'll try


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> Thanks *seraphin*!!!
> Yes I wore the boots all day. These boots are fairly comfortable.


Congratulations


----------



## seraphin92

Nice puff sleeve sweater, legs and high heels...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Beautiful!!



Thanks *aporl*!!!



aporl said:


> White leather pants would be a killer!



If I can only find them...



Neil t said:


> Stunning, Mini skirt, long sexy legs and loubs
> What could be better than that.



Thanks *Neil*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> You look absolutely gorgeous, elegant and very sensual. The mini, your stunning legs and those high heels are an amazing view.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> A mini, puff sleves and 12 cm heels are "Stillys hot items"! tres chic madame!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I do love the puff sleeves...



SoCathy said:


> Most beautyful Louboutins ever!



Thanks *SoCathy*!!!



marceli said:


> Amazing dress and even better booties



Thanks *marceli*!!!



seraphin92 said:


> Nice puff sleeve sweater, legs and high heels...



Thanks *seraphin*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> The black suede SK are one of my favorites ... you look sooo good with this dress, that tini waist chincher belt and that cute purse!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



aporl said:


> Cute belt! And how lovely your poses are!!



Thanks *aporl*!!!  



chowlover2 said:


> Sheer perfection!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!



Christina2 said:


> Stilly
> I know I am always looking for ways to raise my heels and also make them easier to wear. I came across this idea on the net and am eager to try it. My bf thinks he might be able to do it which is getting me pretty excited ! What do you think of this design ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270618
> 
> 
> BTW - I have already asked for the highest possible heels (not ballet heels) for Christmas. I can hardly wait to see what he gives me - lol !!



I hope you'll share some pics of your new shoes *Christina*!!!



Kayapo97 said:


> love your mini, who's it by?



Thanks *Kayapo*! Mini is from asos. Its from a few years back.


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, Black Suede So Kates with a black sweater dress on a chilly day...


----------



## Mitterman77

The black suede SK are one of my favorites ... you look sooo good with this dress, that tini waist chincher belt and that cute purse!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Black Suede So Kates with a black sweater dress on a chilly day...
> View attachment 5268829
> View attachment 5268830
> View attachment 5268833
> View attachment 5268834
> View attachment 5268837
> View attachment 5268838
> View attachment 5268839
> View attachment 5268840
> View attachment 5268841
> View attachment 5268842


Cute belt! And how lovely your poses are!!


----------



## chowlover2

Sheer perfection!


----------



## lover99

stilly said:


> I started wearing all my boots barefoot many, many years ago. My legs and feet get too hot if I wear socks or stockings.
> I will wear stockings in the winter when its very cold.



That's great to hear and a very good decision. I'm sure some of your well worn boots have visible imprints of your toes. Any chance you could show that?


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Thanks *seraphin*!!!


Stilly
I know I am always looking for ways to raise my heels and also make them easier to wear. I came across this idea on the net and am eager to try it. My bf thinks he might be able to do it which is getting me pretty excited ! What do you think of this design ?
	

		
			
		

		
	




BTW - I have already asked for the highest possible heels (not ballet heels) for Christmas. I can hardly wait to see what he gives me - lol !!


----------



## MsYvonne

Our dear Pantera (RIP) exercised on 7" non platform heels, I think that is physically the limit for our feet to wear, even she could barely walk on those. Being able to walk somewhat graceful on what ever height heel is a must to my opinion.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> And from today, Ab Patent So Kates with a new puff sleeve sweater and mini...
> View attachment 5267259
> View attachment 5267260
> View attachment 5267261
> View attachment 5267262
> View attachment 5267264
> View attachment 5267265
> View attachment 5267266
> View attachment 5267267
> View attachment 5267268
> View attachment 5267269


love your mini, who's it by?


----------



## Christina2

MsYvonne said:


> Our dear Pantera (RIP) exercised on 7" non platform heels, I think that is physically the limit for our feet to wear, even she could barely walk on those. Being able to walk somewhat graceful on what ever height heel is a must to my opinion.


I agree. That's why I think a little help would be much appreciated.


----------



## racquel

Christina2 said:


> Stilly
> I know I am always looking for ways to raise my heels and also make them easier to wear. I came across this idea on the net and am eager to try it. My bf thinks he might be able to do it which is getting me pretty excited ! What do you think of this design ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270618
> 
> 
> BTW - I have already asked for the highest possible heels (not ballet heels) for Christmas. I can hardly wait to see what he gives me - lol !!



OMG, good grief!!

WAY over the top.. Please.

Take a look at the pic (BTW, can someone identify the actress?). I like the "trace" of sex, 5"pumps w/toe cleavage and plunging neck-line (great cleavage). Mini dress, yes..but not too short. Stilly can really push the limits in short skirts! I like the overall look, classy with some sexy detailing.

"Art is in the Details"


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, a look I've worn many times in the past but I still love...White Patent So Kates with a Navy Blazer and jeans...


----------



## stilly

And from last night, I had to try out these new leggings from Good American with my Black Patent Hot Chicks...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, a look I've worn many times in the past but I still love...White Patent So Kates with a Navy Blazer and jeans...
> View attachment 5271860
> View attachment 5271861
> View attachment 5271862
> View attachment 5271863
> View attachment 5271864
> View attachment 5271865
> View attachment 5271866
> View attachment 5271867
> View attachment 5271868
> View attachment 5271869



So beautiful and perfect outfit


----------



## marceli

stilly said:


> And from last night, I had to try out these new leggings from Good American with my Black Patent Hot Chicks...


What a killer look! stunning leggings   Stilly you must try them with some boots!


----------



## Mimmy

racquel said:


> OMG, good grief!!
> 
> WAY over the top.. Please.
> 
> Take a look at the pic (BTW, can someone identify the actress?). I like the "trace" of sex, 5"pumps w/toe cleavage and plunging neck-line (great cleavage). Mini dress, yes..but not too short. Stilly can really push the limits in short skirts! I like the overall look, classy with some sexy detailing.
> 
> "Art is in the Details"


The actress’s name is Stana Katic.


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Black Suede So Kates with a black sweater dress on a chilly day...
> View attachment 5268829
> View attachment 5268830
> View attachment 5268833
> View attachment 5268834
> View attachment 5268837
> View attachment 5268838
> View attachment 5268839
> View attachment 5268840
> View attachment 5268841
> View attachment 5268842


Absolutely stunning, suede so Kate's my favourite, please wear the more. Have you them in electric blue.


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, a look I've worn many times in the past but I still love...White Patent So Kates with a Navy Blazer and jeans...
> View attachment 5271860
> View attachment 5271861
> View attachment 5271862
> View attachment 5271863
> View attachment 5271864
> View attachment 5271865
> View attachment 5271866
> View attachment 5271867
> View attachment 5271868
> View attachment 5271869


Stunning a always


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> And from last night, I had to try out these new leggings from Good American with my Black Patent Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 5271871
> View attachment 5271872
> View attachment 5271873
> View attachment 5271874
> View attachment 5271875
> View attachment 5271876
> View attachment 5271877
> View attachment 5271878
> View attachment 5271879
> View attachment 5271880


Wow the Good American leggings…it is totally exclusively made for you and your legs!!


----------



## aporl

And stilly, would like to tease us on your Black Kid Iriza with black leather pants?


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, a look I've worn many times in the past but I still love...White Patent So Kates with a Navy Blazer and jeans...
> View attachment 5271860
> View attachment 5271861
> View attachment 5271862
> View attachment 5271863
> View attachment 5271864
> View attachment 5271865
> View attachment 5271866
> View attachment 5271867
> View attachment 5271868
> View attachment 5271869


You look really gorgeous. Very casual, but full of style and sensuality. I really enjoy that outfit with skinny jeans and those high heels. Very hot.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> And from last night, I had to try out these new leggings from Good American with my Black Patent Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 5271871
> View attachment 5271872
> View attachment 5271873
> View attachment 5271874
> View attachment 5271875
> View attachment 5271876
> View attachment 5271877
> View attachment 5271878
> View attachment 5271879
> View attachment 5271880


You look stunning and so sexy. These leggings are really hot stuff and the Hot Chicks complete the outfit perfectly. I bet you took all attention to where you went. 
I think many others will agree with me and that gorgeous outfit deserve extra pictures here because you are really amazing. Please, show us more pics of those wonderful heels and the leggings.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> And from last night, I had to try out these new leggings from Good American with my Black Patent Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 5271871
> View attachment 5271872
> View attachment 5271873
> View attachment 5271874
> View attachment 5271875
> View attachment 5271876
> View attachment 5271877
> View attachment 5271878
> View attachment 5271879
> View attachment 5271880


Wow Stilly, you are sexy! These leggings shape your pretty legs. 
But it is so tight that it requires invisible underwear


----------



## MBB Fan

Just too hot.


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> And from last night, I had to try out these new leggings from Good American with my Black Patent Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 5271871
> View attachment 5271872
> View attachment 5271873
> View attachment 5271874
> View attachment 5271875
> View attachment 5271876
> View attachment 5271877
> View attachment 5271878
> View attachment 5271879
> View attachment 5271880



WOW!


----------



## Tomlebar

stilly said:


> And from last night, I had to try out these new leggings from Good American with my Black Patent Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 5271871
> View attachment 5271872
> View attachment 5271873
> View attachment 5271874
> View attachment 5271875
> View attachment 5271876
> View attachment 5271877
> View attachment 5271878
> View attachment 5271879
> View attachment 5271880


Crazy in love !


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> So beautiful and perfect outfit



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



marceli said:


> What a killer look! stunning leggings   Stilly you must try them with some boots!



Thanks *marceli*!!! Yes I think booties might be nice wit these...



Neil t said:


> Absolutely stunning, suede so Kate's my favourite, please wear the more. Have you them in electric blue.



Thanks *Neil*!!! Yes have the Patent Electric Blues SK's. For another day...I haven't worn them in quite a while.



aporl said:


> Wow the Good American leggings…it is totally exclusively made for you and your legs!!



Thanks* aporl*!!! I like the unique color of these but the fit is very tight as you can see...



aporl said:


> And stilly, would like to tease us on your Black Kid Iriza with black leather pants?



Yes *aporl*...for a future post...



heelsmodels said:


> You look really gorgeous. Very casual, but full of style and sensuality. I really enjoy that outfit with skinny jeans and those high heels. Very hot.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I do love this outfit...simple and comfortable and maybe just a little sexy...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look stunning and so sexy. These leggings are really hot stuff and the Hot Chicks complete the outfit perfectly. I bet you took all attention to where you went.
> I think many others will agree with me and that gorgeous outfit deserve extra pictures here because you are really amazing. Please, show us more pics of those wonderful heels and the leggings.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! Yes when I wear leggings this tight with heels that high it draws some attention. I did get some nice compliments. A few more pics of that outfit...


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Wow Stilly, you are sexy! These leggings shape your pretty legs.
> But it is so tight that it requires invisible underwear



Thanks *seraphin*!!! They are a bit too tight...


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> Just too hot.



Thanks *MBB*!!!


----------



## stilly

Porsha said:


> WOW!



Thanks *Porsha*!!!


----------



## stilly

Tomlebar said:


> Crazy in love !



Oh thanks *Tomlebar*!!!


----------



## stilly

From a nice, sunny day yesterday, White Kid So Kate 100 Booties...


----------



## MsYvonne

Girly Stilly


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! Yes when I wear leggings this tight with heels that high it draws some attention. I did get some nice compliments. A few more pics of that outfit...
> View attachment 5273631
> View attachment 5273632
> View attachment 5273633
> View attachment 5273634
> View attachment 5273635
> View attachment 5273636
> View attachment 5273638
> View attachment 5273639


That outfit is really wonderful. Thank you so much for the extra pictures.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From a nice, sunny day yesterday, White Kid So Kate 100 Booties...
> View attachment 5273641
> View attachment 5273642
> View attachment 5273643
> View attachment 5273644
> View attachment 5273645
> View attachment 5273646
> View attachment 5273647
> View attachment 5273648
> View attachment 5273649
> View attachment 5273650


You look shiny as the weather, full of light. Your clothes are so spring, stylish and sensual and the weather seems to be warm. Your casual outfit is beautiful but I bet you didn't find those boots with 120mm high heels, that's why you bought 100mm high heels. You mentioned that in other previous posts.


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! Yes when I wear leggings this tight with heels that high it draws some attention. I did get some nice compliments. A few more pics of that outfit...
> View attachment 5273631
> View attachment 5273632
> View attachment 5273633
> View attachment 5273634
> View attachment 5273635
> View attachment 5273636
> View attachment 5273638
> View attachment 5273639


Stunning stunning stunning


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> From a nice, sunny day yesterday, White Kid So Kate 100 Booties...
> View attachment 5273641
> View attachment 5273642
> View attachment 5273643
> View attachment 5273644
> View attachment 5273645
> View attachment 5273646
> View attachment 5273647
> View attachment 5273648
> View attachment 5273649
> View attachment 5273650


Love the booties


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> Thanks *Porsha*!!!


Are they made of latex Stilly?


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Thanks *seraphin*!!! They are a bit too tight...



Jeans and leggings can never be worn too tight  The tighter the better


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! Yes when I wear leggings this tight with heels that high it draws some attention. I did get some nice compliments. A few more pics of that outfit...
> View attachment 5273631
> View attachment 5273632
> View attachment 5273633
> View attachment 5273634
> View attachment 5273635
> View attachment 5273636
> View attachment 5273638
> View attachment 5273639



Girl, you are pushing the limits for HOTNESS!! So, risqué

There should be a runoff between you and famed leg/heels model Linda Bareham. See pics. She is also a heel fanatic (5", sometimes 6" fetish heels)


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! Yes when I wear leggings this tight with heels that high it draws some attention. I did get some nice compliments. A few more pics of that outfit...
> View attachment 5273631
> View attachment 5273632
> View attachment 5273633
> View attachment 5273634
> View attachment 5273635
> View attachment 5273636
> View attachment 5273638
> View attachment 5273639


You know you made my day again!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

racquel said:


> Girl, you are pushing the limits for HOTNESS!! So, risqué
> 
> There should be a runoff between you and famed leg/heels model Linda Bareham. See pics. She is also a heel fanatic (5", sometimes 6" fetish heels)


Yeah... Linda Bareham is a high heels goddess. Her high heels are amazing. Mostly 5" and 6" heels.


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Girly Stilly



Awww...thanks *MsYvonne*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> That outfit is really wonderful. Thank you so much for the extra pictures.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look shiny as the weather, full of light. Your clothes are so spring, stylish and sensual and the weather seems to be warm. Your casual outfit is beautiful but I bet you didn't find those boots with 120mm high heels, that's why you bought 100mm high heels. You mentioned that in other previous posts.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!
It was a warm day so I thought a lighter outfit was appropriate.
Yes I still haven't been able to find the White SK Booties in a 120 heel but I'm still on the look out.
I do have the silver tipped booties with the 120mm heel though...


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> Good American is founded by Khloe Kardashian, who is known for her sexy outfits. She's leveraging her Instagram (200 MILLION followers), to advertise Good American clothing
> 
> 
> 
> You can see she likes tight leggings, of course her shoe portfolio is Louboutin heavy
> 
> Girl, u NEED to start an IG account and DO THE SAME THING! This thread has 3 MILLION views, u've got a following. Start ur own clothing line, and start making BANK/$$. Would pay for ur expensive Louboutin collecting *obsession*, not to mention future Fashion opportunities!! Your own line of shoes? Gwen Stefani (Louboutin fan), has her own shoe line called L.A.M.B. featuring..5" heels of course. I actually have 2 of her shoes.
> 
> You can see Khloe change outfits (black leather mini-skirt to Good American jeans) in this video:
> 
> 
> 
> See 2:50 mark (enters in black mini skirt), then 3:10 mark (leaves in Good American jeans). The "switcheroo", which I often use. Knee length skirt in morning, gradually moving hemline up. Noon mini-skirt, then leave work in mini-mini skirt. Can't wait to see you pull this off!!
> 
> See pics, that's famed leg/heel model Linda Bareham. Like u, she's leveraging her *hot legs* and passion for heels (6" fetish, 5"..sometimes Loubs). Except, she's showing her face..but u're not. She rarely does videos, whereas u don't
> 
> U also need to think about using a different background, like your car. Linda uses various luxury cars. Both Linda and u just LOVE risqué outfits, both of u know ur hot and flaunt it! More power to u. Christina2 is also in this genre of Risque (whew!)  See pics, Linda is rocking Pigalle 120
> 
> One of ur strengths is ur sweet/lovely personality..SO endearing! So, u need to start doing videos
> 
> It's ur 10 year anniversary, time to diversity your portfolio..hit Instagram with pics/videos. Really supercharge your brand!
> 
> View attachment 5274656
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274661
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274662
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274663
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274665
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274668
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274669
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274670
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274671
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274677




It didn't realize I'd been posting for 10 years here *racq*. Hard to believe.
I'll probably move to IG eventually but not quite yet...


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> Girl, you are pushing the limits for HOTNESS!! So, risqué
> 
> There should be a runoff between you and famed leg/heels model Linda Bareham. See pics. She is also a heel fanatic (5", sometimes 6" fetish heels)



Thanks *racq*!!! Linda is gorgeous in her super high heels...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> You know you made my day again!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! Glad you had a great day!!!


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Stunning stunning stunning



Thanks as always *Neil*!!!


----------



## stilly

Porsha said:


> Are they made of latex Stilly?



No they're not latex...just very stretchy, shiny material...maybe vinyl?


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Jeans and leggings can never be worn too tight  The tighter the better



That's certainly the case here *jeans&heels*. I'm not sure I could wear these all day...


----------



## stilly

From today, a basic black dress with Pigalle 120's for work...


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

Miss your black tournoi boots . It’s too long time no to see it


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From today, a basic black dress with Pigalle 120's for work...
> View attachment 5275211
> View attachment 5275212
> View attachment 5275213
> View attachment 5275215
> View attachment 5275216
> View attachment 5275217
> View attachment 5275219
> View attachment 5275220
> View attachment 5275221
> View attachment 5275222


You really look amazing, gorgeous, and sexy. That basic black mini dress is simple but beautiful for work or other occasions and those high heels are classical and perfect for that outfit. Better than that choice of heels, only Black Patent Pigalles or Black patent/Kid So Kate. A woman in black never fails.
Do you know the name of the color designation of that Pigalle shoes?


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> And from last night, I had to try out these new leggings from Good American with my Black Patent Hot Chicks...
> View attachment 5271871
> View attachment 5271872
> View attachment 5271873
> View attachment 5271874
> View attachment 5271875
> View attachment 5271876
> View attachment 5271877
> View attachment 5271878
> View attachment 5271879
> View attachment 5271880


OMG!!! what a combination stunning. Giggle  mmmh your bum


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> That's certainly the case here *jeans&heels*. I'm not sure I could wear these all day...



It's really worth it, supetight jeans and pants looks so good on you


----------



## madisoncouture

stilly said:


> Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! Yes when I wear leggings this tight with heels that high it draws some attention. I did get some nice compliments. A few more pics of that outfit...
> View attachment 5273631
> View attachment 5273632
> View attachment 5273633
> View attachment 5273634
> View attachment 5273635
> View attachment 5273636
> View attachment 5273638
> View attachment 5273639


Super sexy Stilly!  As always, LOVE the Hot Chicks...the leggings are killer!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From today, a basic black dress with Pigalle 120's for work...
> View attachment 5275211
> View attachment 5275212
> View attachment 5275213
> View attachment 5275215
> View attachment 5275216
> View attachment 5275217
> View attachment 5275219
> View attachment 5275220
> View attachment 5275221
> View attachment 5275222


Chic as always! Haven’t seen you wear necklace for a while, and that was lovely!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From today, a basic black dress with Pigalle 120's for work...
> View attachment 5275211
> View attachment 5275212
> View attachment 5275213
> View attachment 5275215
> View attachment 5275216
> View attachment 5275217
> View attachment 5275219
> View attachment 5275220
> View attachment 5275221
> View attachment 5275222


Love your feet in the piggies!!! Looking awe over ten years!!!!


----------



## stilly

ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> Miss your black tournoi boots . It’s too long time no to see it



You'll see them soon *ngoisaocodon*...



heelsmodels said:


> You really look amazing, gorgeous, and sexy. That basic black mini dress is simple but beautiful for work or other occasions and those high heels are classical and perfect for that outfit. Better than that choice of heels, only Black Patent Pigalles or Black patent/Kid So Kate. A woman in black never fails.
> Do you know the name of the color designation of that Pigalle shoes?



Oh thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I do love this flared dress. I don't know the name of these Pigalles...I bought them as a pre-owned pair but no box to tell me the style name.



Kayapo97 said:


> OMG!!! what a combination stunning. Giggle  mmmh your bum



Thanks *Kayapo*!!! They really do highlight my butt...



jeans&heels said:


> It's really worth it, supetight jeans and pants looks so good on you



Thanks* jeans&heels*!!! They were great for a night out...



madisoncouture said:


> Super sexy Stilly!  As always, LOVE the Hot Chicks...the leggings are killer!



Thanks *madisoncouture*!!!



aporl said:


> Chic as always! Haven’t seen you wear necklace for a while, and that was lovely!



Thanks *aporl*!!! Someone here mentioned that I hadn't worn a necklace in while. No real reason why I haven't...



Mitterman77 said:


> Love your feet in the piggies!!! Looking awe over ten years!!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! 10 fun years of posts...


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday yesterday, Ayr jeans and a blazer with my Nude Kid Pigalle 120's...


----------



## SpiceIsle Gal

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday yesterday, Ayr jeans and a blazer with my Nude Kid Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 5276670
> View attachment 5276671
> View attachment 5276673
> View attachment 5276675
> View attachment 5276676
> View attachment 5276677
> View attachment 5276678
> View attachment 5276681
> View attachment 5276684
> View attachment 5276685


Stilly, I stumbled upon this thread a few months ago & I’m so happy I did. Seeing you slay in these heels regularly is such a mood-booster and an inspiration. I’m looking forward to seeing what comes next. Happy Holidays!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday yesterday, Ayr jeans and a blazer with my Nude Kid Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 5276670
> View attachment 5276671
> View attachment 5276673
> View attachment 5276675
> View attachment 5276676
> View attachment 5276677
> View attachment 5276678
> View attachment 5276681
> View attachment 5276684
> View attachment 5276685



Another outstanding outfit


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday yesterday, Ayr jeans and a blazer with my Nude Kid Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 5276670
> View attachment 5276671
> View attachment 5276673
> View attachment 5276675
> View attachment 5276676
> View attachment 5276677
> View attachment 5276678
> View attachment 5276681
> View attachment 5276684
> View attachment 5276685


Very elegant, stylish and hot...


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> Thanks *Kayapo*!!! They really do highlight my butt...


and its a gorgeous bum!


----------



## stilly

SpiceIsle Gal said:


> Stilly, I stumbled upon this thread a few months ago & I’m so happy I did. Seeing you slay in these heels regularly is such a mood-booster and an inspiration. I’m looking forward to seeing what comes next. Happy Holidays!



Oh thanks so much *SpiceIsle Gal*!!! More to come...



jeans&heels said:


> Another outstanding outfit



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> Very elegant, stylish and hot...



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!



Kayapo97 said:


> and its a gorgeous bum!



Aw thanks *Kayapo*...


----------



## stilly

From Saturday, my Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots made their season debut with a little ruffle mini skirt and a leather jacket...


----------



## stilly

And from yesterday, Python Croisade So Kates with a Black Sweatshirt Dress for the Sunday morning coffee and errand run...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> And from yesterday, Python Croisade So Kates with a Black Sweatshirt Dress for the Sunday morning coffee and errand run...
> View attachment 5278247
> View attachment 5278248
> View attachment 5278249
> View attachment 5278250
> View attachment 5278251
> View attachment 5278252
> View attachment 5278253
> View attachment 5278254
> View attachment 5278255
> View attachment 5278256


Very stylish!!!


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

stilly said:


> From Saturday, my Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots made their season debut with a little ruffle mini skirt and a leather jacket...
> View attachment 5278232
> View attachment 5278233
> View attachment 5278234
> View attachment 5278235
> View attachment 5278236
> View attachment 5278239
> View attachment 5278240
> View attachment 5278241
> View attachment 5278243
> View attachment 5278244


Love you boots


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Saturday, my Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots made their season debut with a little ruffle mini skirt and a leather jacket...
> View attachment 5278232
> View attachment 5278233
> View attachment 5278234
> View attachment 5278235
> View attachment 5278236
> View attachment 5278239
> View attachment 5278240
> View attachment 5278241
> View attachment 5278243
> View attachment 5278244


VERY HOT.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> And from yesterday, Python Croisade So Kates with a Black Sweatshirt Dress for the Sunday morning coffee and errand run...
> View attachment 5278247
> View attachment 5278248
> View attachment 5278249
> View attachment 5278250
> View attachment 5278251
> View attachment 5278252
> View attachment 5278253
> View attachment 5278254
> View attachment 5278255
> View attachment 5278256


You look sexy dressing sweatshirt dresses. It's a casual look, but very sensual and beautiful. The high heels always improve it, but you know that very well.


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> From Saturday, my Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots made their season debut with a little ruffle mini skirt and a leather jacket...
> View attachment 5278232
> View attachment 5278233
> View attachment 5278234
> View attachment 5278235
> View attachment 5278236
> View attachment 5278239
> View attachment 5278240
> View attachment 5278241
> View attachment 5278243
> View attachment 5278244


more boots please!  xxx stunning


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> And from yesterday, Python Croisade So Kates with a Black Sweatshirt Dress for the Sunday morning coffee and errand run...
> View attachment 5278247
> View attachment 5278248
> View attachment 5278249
> View attachment 5278250
> View attachment 5278251
> View attachment 5278252
> View attachment 5278253
> View attachment 5278254
> View attachment 5278255
> View attachment 5278256



Brilliant outfit, play of contrasts. Grey/white Python Croisade, against black sweater dress. So Kate Python Croisade is SUCH an awesome shoe!

Because of you, I finally found and got one. LOVE IT!

See pic, I like the contrast of black Loubs, white skirt, red Ferrari sweater, black hair, black designer bag (Louboutin?). You should try to mimic this outfit!

BTW, you should start doing some pics with your car..it's a European luxury (like BMW?). I have one, black 325i manual..sweet! Quite a challenge to use clutch pedal w/5" heels


----------



## marceli

stilly said:


> From Saturday, my Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots made their season debut with a little ruffle mini skirt and a leather jacket...


Its always nice to see this preeties. Stilly do you think, the shaft could be a little bit longer maybe 2 or 4 cm ? At the moment i think these are a close to perfect but i miss longer shaft, something between Tournoi and Armuraboota.


----------



## herpyderpy

Have you considered getting the Kate Botta Alta that was released this year?


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

Ilove your outfits in Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots .  Please show more pics about this boots


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Very stylish!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> Love you boots



Thanks *ngoisaocodon*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> VERY HOT.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!



Poocoo said:


> more boots please!  xxx stunning



Thanks *Poocoo*!!! More boots to come...



racquel said:


> Brilliant outfit, play of contrasts. Grey/white Python Croisade, against black sweater dress. So Kate Python Croisade is SUCH an awesome shoe!
> 
> Because of you, I finally found and got one. LOVE IT!
> 
> See pic, I like the contrast of black Loubs, white skirt, red Ferrari sweater, black hair, black designer bag (Louboutin?). You should try to mimic this outfit!
> 
> BTW, you should start doing some pics with your car..it's a European luxury (like BMW?). I have one, black 325i manual..sweet! Quite a challenge to use clutch pedal w/5" heels
> 
> View attachment 5278557



Thanks *racq*!!! Maybe I'll try that combination...



marceli said:


> Its always nice to see this preeties. Stilly do you think, the shaft could be a little bit longer maybe 2 or 4 cm ? At the moment i think these are a close to perfect but i miss longer shaft, something between Tournoi and Armuraboota.



Thanks *marceli*!!! Yes a little taller could be nice but I think they're so beautiful as they are...



herpyderpy said:


> Have you considered getting the Kate Botta Alta that was released this year?



I looked at them but they only offer the 100mm heel and I prefer CL boots the 120mm heel.


----------



## stilly

From a holiday shopping excursion earlier this week, Electric Blue So Kates with a new white dress.
Its hard the capture the beautiful shade of blue of this pair...


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, *aporl's* suggestion...Black Patent Iriza 120's with my black patent leggings...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From yesterday, *aporl's* suggestion...Black Patent Iriza 120's with my black patent leggings...
> View attachment 5279647
> View attachment 5279648
> View attachment 5279649
> View attachment 5279650
> View attachment 5279651
> View attachment 5279652
> View attachment 5279653
> View attachment 5279654
> View attachment 5279655


You know you made my day again!!! How about some other back view shots?


----------



## chowlover2

Hot stuff Stilly!


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> From yesterday, *aporl's* suggestion...Black Patent Iriza 120's with my black patent leggings...
> View attachment 5279647
> View attachment 5279648
> View attachment 5279649
> View attachment 5279650
> View attachment 5279651
> View attachment 5279652
> View attachment 5279653
> View attachment 5279654
> View attachment 5279655


those with boots...... or anouk


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From yesterday, *aporl's* suggestion...Black Patent Iriza 120's with my black patent leggings...
> View attachment 5279647
> View attachment 5279648
> View attachment 5279649
> View attachment 5279650
> View attachment 5279651
> View attachment 5279652
> View attachment 5279653
> View attachment 5279654
> View attachment 5279655


I really enjoy it very much when you wear leggings and high heels. This outfit is amazing, very casual but very sexy. You look fantastic and stylish... simply awesome.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From a holiday shopping excursion earlier this week, Electric Blue So Kates with a new white dress.
> Its hard the capture the beautiful shade of blue of this pair...
> View attachment 5279633
> View attachment 5279634
> View attachment 5279635
> View attachment 5279636
> View attachment 5279637
> View attachment 5279638
> View attachment 5279639
> View attachment 5279640
> View attachment 5279641
> View attachment 5279642


The high heels color is beautiful and you look gorgeous one more time. Very elegant and full of charm.


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

stilly said:


> From yesterday, *aporl's* suggestion...Black Patent Iriza 120's with my black patent leggings...
> View attachment 5279647
> View attachment 5279648
> View attachment 5279649
> View attachment 5279650
> View attachment 5279651
> View attachment 5279652
> View attachment 5279653
> View attachment 5279654
> View attachment 5279655


This is a cool outfit the shiny leggings look so good. Have you ever tried latex leggings which seem to be quite popular now?


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From yesterday, *aporl's* suggestion...Black Patent Iriza 120's with my black patent leggings...
> View attachment 5279647
> View attachment 5279648
> View attachment 5279649
> View attachment 5279650
> View attachment 5279651
> View attachment 5279652
> View attachment 5279653
> View attachment 5279654
> View attachment 5279655



Fabulous outfit


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> From a holiday shopping excursion earlier this week, Electric Blue So Kates with a new white dress.
> Its hard the capture the beautiful shade of blue of this pair...
> View attachment 5279633
> View attachment 5279634
> View attachment 5279635
> View attachment 5279636
> View attachment 5279637
> View attachment 5279638
> View attachment 5279639
> View attachment 5279640
> View attachment 5279641
> View attachment 5279642



Brilliant!

"Simplicity is the Ultimate Sophistication"
//Leonardo da Vinci

Basic dress (not too short), basic 5" pumps (So Kate). With a dash of flair, "electric blue" tint. Girly look ala Mary Ann from Gilligan's Island, SO appealing to most men.

Louboutin had the Tashaf style in iridescent blue, see pic. Tashaf is a derivative of the Pigalle 120, with silver mesh. I actually have it in SZ41 (within ur size range 40 - 41). I hardly wear it, but I DO love it! I should get it in your hands, u would do a *fantastic* job with it. BTW, Tashaf came in brown (with silver mesh), I have TWO of them.. Bought for $520 from Barneys NY ($900 retail, 40% off Xmas sale), many yrs ago. REALLY bummed they went under 2 yrs ago!









						The rise and fall of Barneys, the iconic New York luxury department store that will likely soon close its doors for good
					

Barneys, which filed for bankruptcy in August, may soon close all of its stores for good. We took a look at the rise and fall of the store.




					www.businessinsider.com
				






> The store, which was located on 17th Street, became a popular destination for New York's most stylish women. Like the Barneys we know today, it included a restaurant and a hair salon, as well as a comprehensive assortment of designers.
> 
> ...
> 
> Though Barneys would be no longer, its brand name would live on after being licensed to Saks Fifth Avenue.


----------



## toelover

Just beautiful Stilly.  Heart-stopping close ups of the SKs - fab colour and toe cleavage.  And in the others, your lovely legs all the way up to the hem of that pretty white dress - and in amazing low sunlight, like a summer's evening.  But wasn't it a bit cold?  I'll bet you turned a few heads in the shops you visited.  xx


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> From yesterday, *aporl's* suggestion...Black Patent Iriza 120's with my black patent leggings...
> View attachment 5279647
> View attachment 5279648
> View attachment 5279649
> View attachment 5279650
> View attachment 5279651
> View attachment 5279652
> View attachment 5279653
> View attachment 5279654
> View attachment 5279655


Stilly, you've inspired me...now I've got to get some patent-look leggings to go with my Iriza's!  Always enjoy your photos. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## toelover

Whoops; I seem to have posted this in the wrong place earlier, so I'm trying again.

Just beautiful Stilly.  Heart-stopping close ups of the SKs - fab colour and toe cleavage.  And in the others, your lovely legs all the way up to the hem of that pretty white dress - and in amazing low sunlight, like a summer's evening.  But wasn't it a bit cold?  I'll bet you turned a few heads in the shops you visited.  xx


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> From a holiday shopping excursion earlier this week, Electric Blue So Kates with a new white dress.
> Its hard the capture the beautiful shade of blue of this pair...
> View attachment 5279633
> View attachment 5279634
> View attachment 5279635
> View attachment 5279636
> View attachment 5279637
> View attachment 5279638
> View attachment 5279639
> View attachment 5279640
> View attachment 5279641
> View attachment 5279642


You look gorgeous one more time. Very elegant...
The temperature seems mild on this December day?


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> From yesterday, *aporl's* suggestion...Black Patent Iriza 120's with my black patent leggings...
> View attachment 5279647
> View attachment 5279648
> View attachment 5279649
> View attachment 5279650
> View attachment 5279651
> View attachment 5279652
> View attachment 5279653
> View attachment 5279654
> View attachment 5279655


You look is fantastic!   This outfit is both very casual and very sexy!
 can't wait to see your outfits for the holiday season. Merry Christmas Stilly


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From yesterday, *aporl's* suggestion...Black Patent Iriza 120's with my black patent leggings...
> View attachment 5279647
> View attachment 5279648
> View attachment 5279649
> View attachment 5279650
> View attachment 5279651
> View attachment 5279652
> View attachment 5279653
> View attachment 5279654
> View attachment 5279655


WOW... you're absolutely killing it!!! Would be great to see more shots from other angles with this outfit
Would be over the moon if any chance to see your heels pop poses as well, can imagine how sexy it would be!
Merry Christmas!!!! Please keep us updated your holiday outfits if you have time!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From yesterday, *aporl's* suggestion...Black Patent Iriza 120's with my black patent leggings...
> View attachment 5279647
> View attachment 5279648
> View attachment 5279649
> View attachment 5279650
> View attachment 5279651
> View attachment 5279652
> View attachment 5279653
> View attachment 5279654
> View attachment 5279655


What a hot look ! Only thing better would be Hot Chicks. Hope you had a  very Merry Christmas. My Christmas was a little sad. my boyfriend was away on business...but he did send me the super high heels he promised. Only thing is - they are so different I must admit I have no idea how to wear them. Gonna have to wait till he comes home and shows me ... but they do look super sexy and even a little dangerous - lol.


----------



## racquel

DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, you've inspired me...now I've got to get some patent-look leggings to go with my Iriza's!  Always enjoy your photos. Merry Christmas!!



I'm going for those Good American (Khloe Kardashian's brand) copper skin-tight leggings (they look like "onesies"), for my Hot Chick 130's. I LOVE Khloe Kardashian's vision/fashion craft. Call me "trashy", don't care..I LOVE the sexy provocative look!

Both Khloe and transwoman are doing the tight bicycle pants, with 1-piece body suit. This is right down your territory, you have the 'bod -- flaunt it! I LOVE the designer bag that the transwoman is rocking! I notice you have a preference for Coach

All 3 of you are SO hot!


----------



## jeans&heels

Christina2 said:


> What a hot look ! Only thing better would be Hot Chicks. Hope you had a  very Merry Christmas. My Christmas was a little sad. my boyfriend was away on business...but he did send me the super high heels he promised. Only thing is - they are so different I must admit I have no idea how to wear them. Gonna have to wait till he comes home and shows me ... but they do look super sexy and even a little dangerous - lol.



Hope you post pictures of them


----------



## marceli

stilly said:


> From a holiday shopping excursion earlier this week, Electric Blue So Kates with a new white dress.
> Its hard the capture the beautiful shade of blue of this pair...


You did it Stilly ! Hypnotizing color


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> From yesterday, *aporl's* suggestion...Black Patent Iriza 120's with my black patent leggings...
> View attachment 5279647
> View attachment 5279648
> View attachment 5279649
> View attachment 5279650
> View attachment 5279651
> View attachment 5279652
> View attachment 5279653
> View attachment 5279654
> View attachment 5279655


Lovely combination


----------



## KCBootCamp

stilly said:


> From a cold Monday morning, Black Boots boots with a black ruffle dress and white leather jacket to work...
> View attachment 5263743
> View attachment 5263744
> View attachment 5263748
> View attachment 5263749
> View attachment 5263750
> View attachment 5263751
> View attachment 5263752
> View attachment 5263753
> View attachment 5263754
> View attachment 5263755


Pretty sure I wouldn't get much done if you wore that to where I work! Great outfit!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> You know you made my day again!!! How about some other back view shots?



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I'll post some extra pics.



chowlover2 said:


> Hot stuff Stilly!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!



Poocoo said:


> those with boots...... or anouk



I might wear them with some Black Patent Boots *Poocoo*...



heelsmodels said:


> I really enjoy it very much when you wear leggings and high heels. This outfit is amazing, very casual but very sexy. You look fantastic and stylish... simply awesome.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! 



Qqitzcrystal said:


> This is a cool outfit the shiny leggings look so good. Have you ever tried latex leggings which seem to be quite popular now?



Thanks *Qqitzcrystal*!!! I haven't found a pair of nice, affordable latex leggings yet. These are already a challenge to get on and off. Latex adds a much higher level of difficulty...



jeans&heels said:


> Fabulous outfit



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



racquel said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> "Simplicity is the Ultimate Sophistication"
> //Leonardo da Vinci
> 
> Basic dress (not too short), basic 5" pumps (So Kate). With a dash of flair, "electric blue" tint. Girly look ala Mary Ann from Gilligan's Island, SO appealing to most men.
> 
> Louboutin had the Tashaf style in iridescent blue, see pic. Tashaf is a derivative of the Pigalle 120, with silver mesh. I actually have it in SZ41 (within ur size range 40 - 41). I hardly wear it, but I DO love it! I should get it in your hands, u would do a *fantastic* job with it. BTW, Tashaf came in brown (with silver mesh), I have TWO of them.. Bought for $520 from Barneys NY ($900 retail, 40% off Xmas sale), many yrs ago. REALLY bummed they went under 2 yrs ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rise and fall of Barneys, the iconic New York luxury department store that will likely soon close its doors for good
> 
> 
> Barneys, which filed for bankruptcy in August, may soon close all of its stores for good. We took a look at the rise and fall of the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279801
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279802
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279808



Thanks *racq*!!!
I actually have the Blue Tashafs above...but I got a request to wear the Electric Blue SK's which haven't worn much.



toelover said:


> Just beautiful Stilly.  Heart-stopping close ups of the SKs - fab colour and toe cleavage.  And in the others, your lovely legs all the way up to the hem of that pretty white dress - and in amazing low sunlight, like a summer's evening.  But wasn't it a bit cold?  I'll bet you turned a few heads in the shops you visited.  xx



Thanks *toelover*!!!
It was warmer that day and I wasn't outside that long...



DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, you've inspired me...now I've got to get some patent-look leggings to go with my Iriza's!  Always enjoy your photos. Merry Christmas!!



Thanks *Debbi*!!! The patent leggings are getting more popular if you look at social media. They certainly stand out a bit!
Happy Holidays!!!



seraphin92 said:


> You look gorgeous one more time. Very elegant...
> The temperature seems mild on this December day?



Thanks *seraphin*!!!
We get a warm day then a very cold day. That's why I'm alternating between boots and pumps depending on the weather.
December weather is extremely variable.



aporl said:


> WOW... you're absolutely killing it!!! Would be great to see more shots from other angles with this outfit
> Would be over the moon if any chance to see your heels pop poses as well, can imagine how sexy it would be!
> Merry Christmas!!!! Please keep us updated your holiday outfits if you have time!



Thanks *aporl*!!!
Refresh my memory on what a heel pop pose is?
Happy holidays!!!



Christina2 said:


> What a hot look ! Only thing better would be Hot Chicks. Hope you had a  very Merry Christmas. My Christmas was a little sad. my boyfriend was away on business...but he did send me the super high heels he promised. Only thing is - they are so different I must admit I have no idea how to wear them. Gonna have to wait till he comes home and shows me ... but they do look super sexy and even a little dangerous - lol.



Thanks *Christina*!!!
I'd love to see some pics of your super high heels.



marceli said:


> You did it Stilly ! Hypnotizing color



Thanks *marceli*!!! I do love the Electric Blue color...



Kayapo97 said:


> Lovely combination



Thanks *Kayapo*!!!



KCBootCamp said:


> Pretty sure I wouldn't get much done if you wore that to where I work! Great outfit!



Thanks *KCBootCamp*!!!


----------



## stilly

I wore this outfit to our small family get together Christmas Eve. *Happy Holidays everyone*!!!


----------



## stilly

And from earlier this week, Black Calf Spike Rivierina 120's...


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> I wore this outfit to our small family get together Christmas Eve. *Happy Holidays everyone*!!!
> View attachment 5283487
> View attachment 5283488
> View attachment 5283489
> View attachment 5283490
> View attachment 5283491
> View attachment 5283492
> View attachment 5283493
> View attachment 5283494
> View attachment 5283495
> View attachment 5283496


What an amazing set of photos. Love your amazing legs in hose, with such a short skirt.  Hope it was not too chilly.

How Comfy are the Hot Chicks these days?  Are they more molded to your feet?


----------



## luiza

Do you use corn pads, are there eficient?
i tried them some time ago and for me it doesn’t work. Maybe too pointy and size too small heels…. it was  more painful so i forgot this option.


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> I wore this outfit to our small family get together Christmas Eve. *Happy Holidays everyone*!!!
> View attachment 5283487
> View attachment 5283488
> View attachment 5283489
> View attachment 5283490
> View attachment 5283491
> View attachment 5283492
> View attachment 5283493
> View attachment 5283494
> View attachment 5283495
> View attachment 5283496



Fabulous.


----------



## aporl

Haven't seen your nylon outfit for a while! Stunning. And your casual outfits w/ leather pants are hot as usual!

BTW regarding heels pop...not sure if that's not an exact wording, but actually stilly you have done it before:



stilly said:


> A gray sweatshirt dress with my well worn Black Kid So Kates for the Sunday morning coffee run...
> View attachment 5256162
> View attachment 5256163
> View attachment 5256164
> View attachment 5256166
> View attachment 5256167
> View attachment 5256168
> View attachment 5256169
> View attachment 5256170
> View attachment 5256171
> View attachment 5256172



Would love to see you doing it more often!


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

stilly said:


> I wore this outfit to our small family get together Christmas Eve. *Happy Holidays everyone*!!!
> View attachment 5283487
> View attachment 5283488
> View attachment 5283489
> View attachment 5283490
> View attachment 5283491
> View attachment 5283492
> View attachment 5283493
> View attachment 5283494
> View attachment 5283495
> View attachment 5283496


Oh my goodness it is so short were you not afraid that everything would be on show? How long is that skirt?  This is a daring but you made this skirt look fashionable


----------



## Poocoo

Skirt is EPIC !  Would be nice over the black leggings with some winter boots


----------



## ukm32

Stilly, you look so fabulous in that skirt with those fishnets! Perfect with your shoes too!

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> I wore this outfit to our small family get together Christmas Eve. *Happy Holidays everyone*!!!
> View attachment 5283487
> View attachment 5283488
> View attachment 5283489
> View attachment 5283490
> View attachment 5283491
> View attachment 5283492
> View attachment 5283493
> View attachment 5283494
> View attachment 5283495
> View attachment 5283496



You need to investigate modeling (with companion IG), 1 of your poses has that Betty Grable pinup look. Which propelled her to poster/pinup girl fame!

See comparison pics, Betty is rocking fishnets like you!

OMG, ur a modern incarnation of Betty Grable!


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> And from earlier this week, Black Calf Spike Rivierina 120's...
> View attachment 5283501
> View attachment 5283502
> View attachment 5283503
> View attachment 5283504
> View attachment 5283505
> View attachment 5283506
> View attachment 5283507
> View attachment 5283508
> View attachment 5283509
> View attachment 5283510



What brand/model are the skin tight pants, Good American (Khloe Kardashian's line)? Like the copper colored pants?

I WANT to get the copper ones!


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> And from earlier this week, Black Calf Spike Rivierina 120's...
> View attachment 5283501
> View attachment 5283502
> View attachment 5283503
> View attachment 5283504
> View attachment 5283505
> View attachment 5283506
> View attachment 5283507
> View attachment 5283508
> View attachment 5283509
> View attachment 5283510


Lovely shoes Stilly, but they look a bit tight across the toes; perhaps eased a bit by your heels being free at the back?


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> I wore this outfit to our small family get together Christmas Eve. *Happy Holidays everyone*!!!
> View attachment 5283487
> View attachment 5283488
> View attachment 5283489
> View attachment 5283490
> View attachment 5283491
> View attachment 5283492
> View attachment 5283493
> View attachment 5283494
> View attachment 5283495
> View attachment 5283496


I'm speechless about your outfit and high heels. You are so gorgeous, so sensual, so stunning... You are truly HOT.
That outfit is fantastic and the stockings look amazing on your legs. That's a very rare moment, you wearing stockings, but they look perfect in that outfit.
I remember, a long time ago, you referred that some members of your family are conservative persons and that's not a conservative outfit. How did they react to your look for Christmas Eve?
Definitely, I need to ask for more pictures here, please. You simply look amazing and 10 pictures are always so few to see you wearing that fabulous outfit. More close-ups, please.
*Happy Holidays to you*.


----------



## toelover

aporl said:


> Haven't seen your nylon outfit for a while! Stunning. And your casual outfits w/ leather pants are hot as usual!
> 
> BTW regarding heels pop...not sure if that's not an exact wording, but actually stilly you have done it before:
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to see you doing it more often!


I think these are probably what aporl is referring to Stilly.  I'd like to see more too.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> And from earlier this week, Black Calf Spike Rivierina 120's...
> View attachment 5283501
> View attachment 5283502
> View attachment 5283503
> View attachment 5283504
> View attachment 5283505
> View attachment 5283506
> View attachment 5283507
> View attachment 5283508
> View attachment 5283509
> View attachment 5283510


You look fantastic and beautiful. Those leggings always improve your outfit. Can you wear those leggings and your Black Kid So Kate, please?


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> I wore this outfit to our small family get together Christmas Eve. *Happy Holidays everyone*!!!
> View attachment 5283487
> View attachment 5283488
> View attachment 5283489
> View attachment 5283490
> View attachment 5283491
> View attachment 5283492
> View attachment 5283493
> View attachment 5283494
> View attachment 5283495
> View attachment 5283496


WOW, What a massive sexy end of the year! Happy holidays too you too!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> And from earlier this week, Black Calf Spike Rivierina 120's...
> View attachment 5283501
> View attachment 5283502
> View attachment 5283503
> View attachment 5283504
> View attachment 5283505
> View attachment 5283506
> View attachment 5283507
> View attachment 5283508
> View attachment 5283509
> View attachment 5283510


It doesn't get hotter than this! Please keep on going like this ... and 2022 will be a great year!!!!


----------



## dmhkma

stilly said:


> I wore this outfit to our small family get together Christmas Eve. *Happy Holidays everyone*!!!
> View attachment 5283496


Lovely worn soles 
Happy holidays to you, too!


----------



## KatPerry

You were very good to Santa, to wear that outfit!


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> I wore this outfit to our small family get together Christmas Eve. *Happy Holidays everyone*!!!
> View attachment 5283487


Wow Stilly! What an incredible outfit! You are so beautiful, so sensual, so sexy ... Just a little disappointment, because we are more used to seeing you bare legs ..
Happy holydays.


----------



## muleman

stilly said:


> And from earlier this week, Black Calf Spike Rivierina 120's...
> View attachment 5283501
> View attachment 5283502
> View attachment 5283503
> View attachment 5283504
> View attachment 5283505
> View attachment 5283506
> View attachment 5283507
> View attachment 5283508
> View attachment 5283509
> View attachment 5283510


omg i love these so very beautiful x


----------



## Poocoo

Stilly so needs instergram .  Would love to see your hair colour


----------



## stilly

baldjohn said:


> What an amazing set of photos. Love your amazing legs in hose, with such a short skirt.  Hope it was not too chilly.
> 
> How Comfy are the Hot Chicks these days?  Are they more molded to your feet?



Thanks *john*!!! Its not too cold yet but I' sure that will change at some point.
The Hot Chicks aren't bad to wear mostly because they're broken in at this point. I still wouldn't classify them as "comfy" though.



luiza said:


> Do you use corn pads, are there eficient?
> i tried them some time ago and for me it doesn’t work. Maybe too pointy and size too small heels…. it was  more painful so i forgot this option.



No I don't use any pads in my shoes *luiza*. They never seem to stay in place for me and they provide only a minimal amount of relief.



Porsha said:


> Fabulous.



Thanks *Porsha*!!!



aporl said:


> Haven't seen your nylon outfit for a while! Stunning. And your casual outfits w/ leather pants are hot as usual!
> 
> BTW regarding heels pop...not sure if that's not an exact wording, but actually stilly you have done it before:
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to see you doing it more often!



Thanks *aporl*!!! I can see if I can sneak in some "heel pops" in the future...



Qqitzcrystal said:


> Oh my goodness it is so short were you not afraid that everything would be on show? How long is that skirt?  This is a daring but you made this skirt look fashionable



Its certainly a short mini...maybe a micro mini...but it provides just barely enough coverage.



Poocoo said:


> Skirt is EPIC !  Would be nice over the black leggings with some winter boots



Thanks *Poocoo*!!! I might try that skirt with some boots...



ukm32 said:


> Stilly, you look so fabulous in that skirt with those fishnets! Perfect with your shoes too!
> 
> Thank you for sharing!



Thanks *ukm32*!!!



toelover said:


> Lovely shoes Stilly, but they look a bit tight across the toes; perhaps eased a bit by your heels being free at the back?



These aren't too tight *toelover *but they are way too small. This style runs small and I could only find a preowned pair that is actually a size and a half too small. I still have not seen a pair in my size since so I'm glad I got them. I have no trouble wearing them despite the sizing issue.



heelsmodels said:


> I'm speechless about your outfit and high heels. You are so gorgeous, so sensual, so stunning... You are truly HOT.
> That outfit is fantastic and the stockings look amazing on your legs. That's a very rare moment, you wearing stockings, but they look perfect in that outfit.
> I remember, a long time ago, you referred that some members of your family are conservative persons and that's not a conservative outfit. How did they react to your look for Christmas Eve?
> Definitely, I need to ask for more pictures here, please. You simply look amazing and 10 pictures are always so few to see you wearing that fabulous outfit. More close-ups, please.
> *Happy Holidays to you*.



Oh thanks *heelsmodels*!!!
Over the past years, my family has gotten used to my outfits so they don't really care how short the skirt is or how high the heels are.
I'll see if I can post some additional pics.



heelsmodels said:


> You look fantastic and beautiful. Those leggings always improve your outfit. Can you wear those leggings and your Black Kid So Kate, please?



Thanks *heelmodels*!!! Another outfit for the coming weeks...



Mitterman77 said:


> WOW, What a massive sexy end of the year! Happy holidays too you too!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! *Happy New Year*!!!  



dmhkma said:


> Lovely worn soles
> Happy holidays to you, too!



Thanks *dmhkma*!!!



KatPerry said:


> You were very good to Santa, to wear that outfit!



Thanks* Kat*!!! I tried to get in little red for the holiday...



seraphin92 said:


> Wow Stilly! What an incredible outfit! You are so beautiful, so sensual, so sexy ... Just a little disappointment, because we are more used to seeing you bare legs ..
> Happy holydays.



Thanks *seraphin*!!! You'll see more bare legs but stockings are nice for a change...



muleman said:


> omg i love these so very beautiful x



Thanks *muleman*!!!


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> You need to investigate modeling (with companion IG), 1 of your poses has that Betty Grable pinup look. Which propelled her to poster/pinup girl fame!
> 
> See comparison pics, Betty is rocking fishnets like you!
> 
> OMG, ur a modern incarnation of Betty Grable!



Thanks *racq*!!! I'm not quite sure I'm up to Betty's level yet...but I try.


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday with a half day at work, Black Kid So Kate 120 Booties with jeans and a blazer...


----------



## stilly

By request, more Hot Chick close-ups from Christmas Eve...


----------



## Poocoo

what was news years eve?


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday with a half day at work, Black Kid So Kate 120 Booties with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5286475
> View attachment 5286476
> View attachment 5286477
> View attachment 5286479
> View attachment 5286480
> View attachment 5286481
> View attachment 5286482
> View attachment 5286483
> View attachment 5286484
> View attachment 5286485


Chic as always!! Happy new year!!!!!
How's your holiday been so far?


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> By request, more Hot Chick close-ups from Christmas Eve...
> View attachment 5286487
> View attachment 5286488
> View attachment 5286491
> View attachment 5286492
> View attachment 5286493
> View attachment 5286494
> View attachment 5286495
> View attachment 5286496


Thank you so much.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday with a half day at work, Black Kid So Kate 120 Booties with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5286475
> View attachment 5286476
> View attachment 5286477
> View attachment 5286479
> View attachment 5286480
> View attachment 5286481
> View attachment 5286482
> View attachment 5286483
> View attachment 5286484
> View attachment 5286485


Casual outfit, but always beautiful and elegant.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> By request, more Hot Chick close-ups from Christmas Eve...
> View attachment 5286487
> View attachment 5286488
> View attachment 5286491
> View attachment 5286492
> View attachment 5286493
> View attachment 5286494
> View attachment 5286495
> View attachment 5286496


Thanks veru much, Stilly! Hot chic as always.
Happy new year.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday with a half day at work, Black Kid So Kate 120 Booties with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5286475
> View attachment 5286476
> View attachment 5286477
> View attachment 5286479
> View attachment 5286480
> View attachment 5286481
> View attachment 5286482
> View attachment 5286483
> View attachment 5286484
> View attachment 5286485



So beautiful office outfit 
Did you wear the boots barefoot?


----------



## stilly

Poocoo said:


> what was news years eve?



You'll see...



aporl said:


> Chic as always!! Happy new year!!!!!
> How's your holiday been so far?



Thanks *aporl*!!! *Happy New Year*!!!  
The holidays were low key and relaxing.



heelsmodels said:


> Casual outfit, but always beautiful and elegant.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!



seraphin92 said:


> Thanks veru much, Stilly! Hot chic as always.
> Happy new year.



Thanks *seraphin* and Happy New Year!!!



jeans&heels said:


> So beautiful office outfit
> Did you wear the boots barefoot?



Thanks j*eans&heels*!!! Yes I'm barefoot as usual. I wear most of my booties and boots barefoot unless its very cold.


----------



## Poocoo

Aghhhhhhh one of those need to wait three weeks kinda thing .    Hope you had an epic one !


----------



## stilly

We decided to stay in for New Year's Eve this year but that didn't stop me from dressing up just a little...


----------



## stilly

And from yesterday, boots with black tights on a cold day...


----------



## herpyderpy

Where's the red jacket in your New Year's Eve outfit from?


----------



## stilly

herpyderpy said:


> Where's the red jacket in your New Year's Eve outfit from?



The red moto jacket is from White House Black Market but its from a few years ago...


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> And from yesterday, boots with black tights on a cold day...
> View attachment 5289160
> View attachment 5289134
> View attachment 5289136
> View attachment 5289137
> View attachment 5289139
> View attachment 5289140
> View attachment 5289141
> View attachment 5289142
> View attachment 5289145
> View attachment 5289146


Love the look stunning


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> We decided to stay in for New Year's Eve this year but that didn't stop me from dressing up just a little...
> View attachment 5289105
> View attachment 5289106
> View attachment 5289107
> View attachment 5289108
> View attachment 5289109
> View attachment 5289110
> View attachment 5289111
> View attachment 5289112
> View attachment 5289114
> View attachment 5289115


This isn‘t a little … you look gorgeous!!! Nice new poses!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> And from yesterday, boots with black tights on a cold day...
> View attachment 5289160
> View attachment 5289134
> View attachment 5289136
> View attachment 5289137
> View attachment 5289139
> View attachment 5289140
> View attachment 5289141
> View attachment 5289142
> View attachment 5289145
> View attachment 5289146


Great winter outfit!!!


----------



## chowlover2

2 great outfits Stilly! I hope your SO realizes how lucky he is to have you!


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> We decided to stay in for New Year's Eve this year but that didn't stop me from dressing up just a little...
> View attachment 5289105
> View attachment 5289106
> View attachment 5289107
> View attachment 5289108
> View attachment 5289109
> View attachment 5289110
> View attachment 5289111
> View attachment 5289112
> View attachment 5289114
> View attachment 5289115


Nice outfit, for just a small gathering (Pandemic obliges ...)
But I prefer cocktail dresses with sandals for New Years Eve!


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> And from yesterday, boots with black tights on a cold day...
> View attachment 5289160
> View attachment 5289134
> View attachment 5289136
> View attachment 5289137
> View attachment 5289139
> View attachment 5289140
> View attachment 5289141
> View attachment 5289142
> View attachment 5289145
> View attachment 5289146


Superb outfit as always!!!
It's always a challenge to go out with bare legs in cold weather


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> And from yesterday, boots with black tights on a cold day...
> View attachment 5289160
> View attachment 5289134
> View attachment 5289136
> View attachment 5289137
> View attachment 5289139
> View attachment 5289140
> View attachment 5289141
> View attachment 5289142
> View attachment 5289145
> View attachment 5289146


It seems to be very cold there and you are prepared to face it. Your winter outfit is stunning and stylish. No matter how is the weather, you always look amazing in all your outfit's choices.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Thanks j*eans&heels*!!! Yes I'm barefoot as usual. I wear most of my booties and boots barefoot unless its very cold.



Very sexy to hear


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> We decided to stay in for New Year's Eve this year but that didn't stop me from dressing up just a little...
> View attachment 5289105
> View attachment 5289106
> View attachment 5289107
> View attachment 5289108
> View attachment 5289109
> View attachment 5289110
> View attachment 5289111
> View attachment 5289112
> View attachment 5289114
> View attachment 5289115


You look impressively gorgeous, stunning, and very sensual. That outfit is beautiful and the red jacket matches perfectly with the pointy toes color of Spike Geo model. You were perfect for your New Year Eve.


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> And from yesterday, boots with black tights on a cold day...
> View attachment 5289160
> View attachment 5289134
> View attachment 5289136
> View attachment 5289137
> View attachment 5289139
> View attachment 5289140
> View attachment 5289141
> View attachment 5289142
> View attachment 5289145
> View attachment 5289146


simply elegant - feminine  PERFECTION.


----------



## ReginaCarmel

Hi Stilly, I am extremely interested in the original Pigalle with the straight heel. (like the one you have the picture of with the blue animal print.) I've been scoring the internet and there is not much out there on them (which I find odd) No one knows what I am talking about and the only picture I have seen of them is that blue animal print one, and after a decade of searching I finally found a pair of those in 41. Wondering if they made them any bigger back then??? They are super tight and they hurt, but it is worth it . I know they go up to 43 now on rare occasions. You are the only person I have found that knows about them. I'm only interested in that one model. I find it to be near perfection. It seems from your post that they were 2004 only? I want to know what other variations were available that year, and what the biggest size is that they made back then. Many of the image links in your old posts are dead so I don't know if you had posted any others or not. I have tons of other heels, but only few CL. I'd love to find more like this.


----------



## heelsmodels

ReginaCarmel said:


> Hi Stilly, I am extremely interested in the original Pigalle with the straight heel. (like the one you have the picture of with the blue animal print.) I've been scoring the internet and there is not much out there on them (which I find odd) No one knows what I am talking about and the only picture I have seen of them is that blue animal print one, and after a decade of searching I finally found a pair of those in 41. Wondering if they made them any bigger back then??? They are super tight and they hurt, but it is worth it . I know they go up to 43 now on rare occasions. You are the only person I have found that knows about them. I'm only interested in that one model. I find it to be near perfection. It seems from your post that they were 2004 only? I want to know what other variations were available that year, and what the biggest size is that they made back then. Many of the image links in your old posts are dead so I don't know if you had posted any others or not. I have tons of other heels, but only few CL. I'd love to find more like this.
> 
> View attachment 5290179
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290181


I think you are right *Regina*. *Stilly* will be the right person to answer you, because you can find a lot of Louboutin models in her huge collection, where many of them no longer are made.

If I'm not wrong, Stilly has 5 different colours of that model.

Magenta



Brown Patent Leopard



Black Patent



Blue Patent Leopard



And Burgundi



*Stilly* can confirm that and I hope I have helped you.


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday with a half day at work, Black Kid So Kate 120 Booties with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5286475
> View attachment 5286476
> View attachment 5286477
> View attachment 5286479
> View attachment 5286480
> View attachment 5286481
> View attachment 5286482
> View attachment 5286483
> View attachment 5286484
> View attachment 5286485


Wow casual you pull off amazingly with these 120 Booties,  Do you get toe cramps wearing boots ?  Stilly your a style icon  ❤


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> We decided to stay in for New Year's Eve this year but that didn't stop me from dressing up just a little...
> View attachment 5289105
> View attachment 5289106
> View attachment 5289107
> View attachment 5289108
> View attachment 5289109
> View attachment 5289110
> View attachment 5289111
> View attachment 5289112
> View attachment 5289114
> View attachment 5289115


What a red hot jacket! What a sexy heel pop!!!!


----------



## ReginaCarmel

heelsmodels said:


> I think you are right *Regina*. *Stilly* will be the right person to answer you, because you can find a lot of Louboutin models in her huge collection, where many of them no longer are made.
> 
> If I'm not wrong, Stilly has 5 different colours of that model.
> 
> Magenta
> View attachment 5290400
> 
> 
> Brown Patent Leopard
> View attachment 5290401
> 
> 
> Black Patent
> View attachment 5290402
> 
> 
> Blue Patent Leopard
> View attachment 5290403
> 
> 
> And Burgundi
> View attachment 5290404
> 
> 
> *Stilly* can confirm that and I hope I have helped you.


It helps some. Of those 4,  only the 2 leopard ones have the heel I am talking about. The black are Batignolles, and the magenta ones are slightly different. I know there are at least 2 now  Thank you!


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Love the look stunning



Thanks *Neil*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> This isn‘t a little … you look gorgeous!!! Nice new poses!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!  



chowlover2 said:


> 2 great outfits Stilly! I hope your SO realizes how lucky he is to have you!



Oh thanks *chowlover*!!! He certainly does...



seraphin92 said:


> Nice outfit, for just a small gathering (Pandemic obliges ...)
> But I prefer cocktail dresses with sandals for New Years Eve!



Thanks *seraphin*!!!
It was just the two of us. It was a bit too cold for sandals...



heelsmodels said:


> It seems to be very cold there and you are prepared to face it. Your winter outfit is stunning and stylish. No matter how is the weather, you always look amazing in all your outfit's choices.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!
It was cold...thus the warmer tights and boots.



sharon100 said:


> Wow casual you pull off amazingly with these 120 Booties,  Do you get toe cramps wearing boots ?  Stilly your a style icon  ❤



Thanks so much *sharon*!!! No these booties are very broken in and fairly comfy.



ReginaCarmel said:


> It helps some. Of those 4,  only the 2 leopard ones have the heel I am talking about. The black are Batignolles, and the magenta ones are slightly different. I know there are at least 2 now  Thank you!



*Regina* - The two Leopard Print Pigalles above are the Sculpted 120mm Heel model which were only available for 1 or 2 years but it was probably 10 years ago now. I bought both pairs new on eBay. I also have them in Black Patent. I think they only made them up to a size 41 back then but I'm not positive. You would only find them on eBay or the consignment sites (The Real Real, Vestiaire, Poshmark, Tradesy, etc.) at this point. Keep an eye out...you do see them listed occasionally but its rare.



heelsmodels said:


> I think you are right *Regina*. *Stilly* will be the right person to answer you, because you can find a lot of Louboutin models in her huge collection, where many of them no longer are made.
> 
> If I'm not wrong, Stilly has 5 different colours of that model.
> 
> Magenta
> View attachment 5290400
> 
> 
> Brown Patent Leopard
> View attachment 5290401
> 
> 
> Black Patent
> View attachment 5290402
> 
> 
> Blue Patent Leopard
> View attachment 5290403
> 
> 
> And Burgundi
> View attachment 5290404
> 
> 
> *Stilly* can confirm that and I hope I have helped you.



Wow these pics really go back *heelsmodels*! The first and last pairs are actually a 3rd heel they offered on the Pigalle. I can't recall the name for that heel. The middle two Leopard pairs are the Sculpted Heel.


----------



## Poocoo

BRING ON the boots and those leggings


----------



## stilly

Poocoo said:


> BRING ON the boots and those leggings



Plenty more to come in the coming weeks *Poocoo*!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> What a red hot jacket! What a sexy heel pop!!!!



Thanks *aporl*!!! I haven't worn this red jacket in forever...but it matched the red spiked heel tips perfectly!!!


----------



## stilly

Poocoo said:


> simply elegant - feminine  PERFECTION.



Thanks *Poocoo*!!!


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday today, Leopardino Hot Chicks with my new chocolate suede leggings...


----------



## ReginaCarmel

Thank


stilly said:


> *Regina* - The two Leopard Print Pigalles above are the Sculpted 120mm Heel model which were only available for 1 or 2 years but it was probably 10 years ago now. I bought both pairs new on eBay. I also have them in Black Patent. I think they only made them up to a size 41 back then but I'm not positive. You would only find them on eBay or the consignment sites (The Real Real, Vestiaire, Poshmark, Tradesy, etc.) at this point. Keep an eye out...you do see them listed occasionally but its rare.


Thank you so much for your reply! I suspected they might not have come larger than 41. At least knnow I can stop loking for 42s lol. Even 41 is impossible to find in that style. In fact I've only seen the style on shoes for sale half a dozen times. There is a white pair of 100s on ebay right now but too small and too short for me. https://www.ebay.com/itm/363679954275  So they must have made them in white also. If you don't mind me asking; what shoe size are you? I bought a pair of yellow patent Batignolles on posh, but they were sold to me as 120s and they are only 100s, plus have some pretty bad transfer stains into the patent. Deciding what to do with them.  I may have them crystilized in a leapord pattern to hide the stains. Rago will redye them to black for $200, but that is probably not worth it, giving what I already paid, and they still won't be 120s. I also worry about future dye transfer and it not lasting well. Even the Batignolles 120s in 41 are impossible to find. I'm always looking in the usual places. If you ever come across any please let me know. I bought a pair of So Kate 120s off ebay with a broken heel and have them at the cobbler fitting them with some vintage heel blocks to try to make them into something I will really like. I was suprized to see the construction of the So Kate heel when I dissected it. It seems really prone to breakage about 3/4 of the way up. I find that unacceptable. Have you ever had a pair break? Of course I'm 160lbs so that doesn't help, but even still, I have had heel blocks work loose and even com off the shoe and tear the sole at the attachment point, but have never broken one, even on the cheapest pleaser heels I have. Most of my collection (pretty big) are 80s vintage. I don't like the post 2000 stuff with the Anouk as an exception. I'd love to have a pigalle with the old style heel in a spectator style. They would probablly fall flat on the market but I would buy them. LOL


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *sharon*!!! No these booties are very broken in and fairly comfy.


Glad to know  I only ask because wearing boots all day some can cause painful toes well do me !!!!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Leopardino Hot Chicks with my new chocolate suede leggings...
> View attachment 5291040
> View attachment 5291041
> View attachment 5291042
> View attachment 5291043
> View attachment 5291044
> View attachment 5291045
> View attachment 5291046
> View attachment 5291047
> View attachment 5291048
> View attachment 5291049


What a killer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Leopardino Hot Chicks with my new chocolate suede leggings...
> View attachment 5291040
> View attachment 5291041
> View attachment 5291042
> View attachment 5291043
> View attachment 5291044
> View attachment 5291045
> View attachment 5291046
> View attachment 5291047
> View attachment 5291048
> View attachment 5291049


Goddess, you rock the hot chicks!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Leopardino Hot Chicks with my new chocolate suede leggings...
> View attachment 5291040
> View attachment 5291041
> View attachment 5291042
> View attachment 5291043
> View attachment 5291044
> View attachment 5291045
> View attachment 5291046
> View attachment 5291047
> View attachment 5291048
> View attachment 5291049


*Stilly*... You are gorgeous and stylish. That casual outfit is amazing for you. The set of chocolate suede leggings and Leopardino Hot Chicks, match in perfection. I just think that outfit deserves more close-ups of pictures of those beautiful Hot Chicks because this set just has so few of them. Is it possible you post more close-ups of wonderful high heels?


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> *Regina* - The two Leopard Print Pigalles above are the Sculpted 120mm Heel model which were only available for 1 or 2 years but it was probably 10 years ago now. I bought both pairs new on eBay. I also have them in Black Patent. I think they only made them up to a size 41 back then but I'm not positive. You would only find them on eBay or the consignment sites (The Real Real, Vestiaire, Poshmark, Tradesy, etc.) at this point. Keep an eye out...you do see them listed occasionally but its rare.



Mercari is an option as well, they often have shoes at below market prices. I got this lightly used Louboutin Impera for $200..!!


----------



## stilly

ReginaCarmel said:


> Thank
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply! I suspected they might not have come larger than 41. At least knnow I can stop loking for 42s lol. Even 41 is impossible to find in that style. In fact I've only seen the style on shoes for sale half a dozen times. There is a white pair of 100s on ebay right now but too small and too short for me. https://www.ebay.com/itm/363679954275  So they must have made them in white also. If you don't mind me asking; what shoe size are you? I bought a pair of yellow patent Batignolles on posh, but they were sold to me as 120s and they are only 100s, plus have some pretty bad transfer stains into the patent. Deciding what to do with them.  I may have them crystilized in a leapord pattern to hide the stains. Rago will redye them to black for $200, but that is probably not worth it, giving what I already paid, and they still won't be 120s. I also worry about future dye transfer and it not lasting well. Even the Batignolles 120s in 41 are impossible to find. I'm always looking in the usual places. If you ever come across any please let me know. I bought a pair of So Kate 120s off ebay with a broken heel and have them at the cobbler fitting them with some vintage heel blocks to try to make them into something I will really like. I was suprized to see the construction of the So Kate heel when I dissected it. It seems really prone to breakage about 3/4 of the way up. I find that unacceptable. Have you ever had a pair break? Of course I'm 160lbs so that doesn't help, but even still, I have had heel blocks work loose and even com off the shoe and tear the sole at the attachment point, but have never broken one, even on the cheapest pleaser heels I have. Most of my collection (pretty big) are 80s vintage. I don't like the post 2000 stuff with the Anouk as an exception. I'd love to have a pigalle with the old style heel in a spectator style. They would probablly fall flat on the market but I would buy them. LOL



*Regina* - I was able to find my Black Sculpted Heel Pigalles 120's. Some better pics are below. These are size 40. These heels measure at 120mm though they actually look like they're shorter in comparison the straight heeled Pigalle 120's. I haven't really had any issues with broken heels on the So Kates except for the entire heel coming loose and off on my Black Kid So Kates. That was easily repaired.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Goddess, you rock the hot chicks!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> *Stilly*... You are gorgeous and stylish. That casual outfit is amazing for you. The set of chocolate suede leggings and Leopardino Hot Chicks, match in perfection. I just think that outfit deserves more close-ups of pictures of those beautiful Hot Chicks because this set just has so few of them. Is it possible you post more close-ups of wonderful high heels?



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

From a slightly snowy weekend, Black Patent Pretty Woman 120 Boots...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From a slightly snowy weekend, Black Patent Pretty Woman 120 Boots...
> View attachment 5293503
> View attachment 5293504
> View attachment 5293505
> View attachment 5293506
> View attachment 5293507
> View attachment 5293508
> View attachment 5293509
> View attachment 5293510
> View attachment 5293512
> View attachment 5293513


You look hot as always even in the snow season!!!


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> Thanks *Poocoo*!!!


Its True!!    do you have a shoe by the name of Guni?


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> From a slightly snowy weekend, Black Patent Pretty Woman 120 Boots...
> View attachment 5293503
> View attachment 5293504
> View attachment 5293505
> View attachment 5293506
> View attachment 5293507
> View attachment 5293508
> View attachment 5293509
> View attachment 5293510
> View attachment 5293512
> View attachment 5293513


WOW!!!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From a slightly snowy weekend, Black Patent Pretty Woman 120 Boots...
> View attachment 5293503
> View attachment 5293504
> View attachment 5293505
> View attachment 5293506
> View attachment 5293507
> View attachment 5293508
> View attachment 5293509
> View attachment 5293510
> View attachment 5293512
> View attachment 5293513


Amazing outfit and sexy boots. Very hot.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From a slightly snowy weekend, Black Patent Pretty Woman 120 Boots...
> View attachment 5293503
> View attachment 5293504
> View attachment 5293505
> View attachment 5293506
> View attachment 5293507
> View attachment 5293508
> View attachment 5293509
> View attachment 5293510
> View attachment 5293512
> View attachment 5293513


Stunning outfit!!!!


----------



## aporl

Hey stilly I came up with an idea - would you like to showcase your Pink Neon Hot Chicks, maybe with your killer all-black casual outfit? Guess that would be real hot as well!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> You look hot as always even in the snow season!!!



Thanks *aporl*!!! Just trying to stay warm...



Poocoo said:


> Its True!!    do you have a shoe by the name of Guni?



No I don't have the Guni boots *Poocoo*. I don't even remember what they look like...



Poocoo said:


> WOW!!!!!



Thanks *Poocoo*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> Amazing outfit and sexy boots. Very hot.



Thanks as always *heelsmodels*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> Stunning outfit!!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



aporl said:


> Hey stilly I came up with an idea - would you like to showcase your Pink Neon Hot Chicks, maybe with your killer all-black casual outfit? Guess that would be real hot as well!



I was thinking about that *aporl*. Today's post below is somewhat in that theme...


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, a mid-week casual outfit to brighten up a cold winter day. My Fuzzy Gray Sherpa Jacket, White Jeans and Pink Neon So Kates...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From yesterday, a mid-week casual outfit to brighten up a cold winter day. My Fuzzy Gray Sherpa Jacket, White Jeans and Pink Neon So Kates...
> View attachment 5296068
> View attachment 5296069
> View attachment 5296071
> View attachment 5296072
> View attachment 5296073
> View attachment 5296074
> View attachment 5296075
> View attachment 5296076
> View attachment 5296077
> View attachment 5296078


We're in sync!! I feel so warm and ecstatic having seen your touch of the Neon Pink. You made my day again!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From yesterday, a mid-week casual outfit to brighten up a cold winter day. My Fuzzy Gray Sherpa Jacket, White Jeans and Pink Neon So Kates...
> View attachment 5296068
> View attachment 5296069
> View attachment 5296071
> View attachment 5296072
> View attachment 5296073
> View attachment 5296074
> View attachment 5296075
> View attachment 5296076
> View attachment 5296077
> View attachment 5296078


You look stunning. Very casual, but very elegant and sensual. Yours So Kate matches perfectly with your scarf and it looks beautiful on you.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From yesterday, a mid-week casual outfit to brighten up a cold winter day. My Fuzzy Gray Sherpa Jacket, White Jeans and Pink Neon So Kates...
> View attachment 5296068
> View attachment 5296069
> View attachment 5296071
> View attachment 5296072
> View attachment 5296073
> View attachment 5296074
> View attachment 5296075
> View attachment 5296076
> View attachment 5296077
> View attachment 5296078



The white jeans was perftect with the pink heels


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> We're in sync!! I feel so warm and ecstatic having seen your touch of the Neon Pink. You made my day again!!!



Thanks *aporl*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> You look stunning. Very casual, but very elegant and sensual. Yours So Kate matches perfectly with your scarf and it looks beautiful on you.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! Pink and more pink!  



jeans&heels said:


> The white jeans was perftect with the pink heels



Thanks so much *jeans&heels*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday yesterday, your basic black & white featuring my comfy Black Kid So Kates...


----------



## MsYvonne

Sexy poses


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday yesterday, your basic black & white featuring my comfy Black Kid So Kates...
> View attachment 5298438
> View attachment 5298439
> View attachment 5298440
> View attachment 5298441
> View attachment 5298443
> View attachment 5298444
> View attachment 5298445
> View attachment 5298447
> View attachment 5298448
> View attachment 5298450


Stunning...the poses that no one can resist!
About the last pic...wow... Did you tweak your ankle towards the camera?


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday yesterday, your basic black & white featuring my comfy Black Kid So Kates...
> View attachment 5298438
> View attachment 5298439
> View attachment 5298440
> View attachment 5298441
> View attachment 5298443
> View attachment 5298444
> View attachment 5298445
> View attachment 5298447
> View attachment 5298448
> View attachment 5298450


Great outfit, sexy poses, made my day!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday yesterday, your basic black & white featuring my comfy Black Kid So Kates...
> View attachment 5298438
> View attachment 5298439
> View attachment 5298440
> View attachment 5298441
> View attachment 5298443
> View attachment 5298444
> View attachment 5298445
> View attachment 5298447
> View attachment 5298448
> View attachment 5298450


You look stunning one more time, and dressing my favorite colors... Black and white never fail, because they always match with almost everything. Those new fantastic poses and the Black Kid So Kate make me speechless... Simply fantastic and sexy.


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Sexy poses



Awww thanks *MsYvonne*!!! 



aporl said:


> Stunning...the poses that no one can resist!
> About the last pic...wow... Did you tweak your ankle towards the camera?



Thanks *aporl*!!!
My feet are all over the place...I just caught them here at an unusual angle...not planned.



Mitterman77 said:


> Great outfit, sexy poses, made my day!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I hope you had a great day!!! 



heelsmodels said:


> You look stunning one more time, and dressing my favorite colors... Black and white never fail, because they always match with almost everything. Those new fantastic poses and the Black Kid So Kate make me speechless... Simply fantastic and sexy.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I'd actually prefer to wear more colors but in the middle of winter, a pink or yellow dress really doesn't work.
My comfy Black Kid So Kates are great though!


----------



## stilly

The weather has been very cold here over the last week but I did get these pics in as the snow started to pour down. Maybe the Hot Chicks can warm things up a bit...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> The weather has been very cold here over the last week but I did get these pics in as the snow started to pour down. Maybe the Hot Chicks can warm things up a bit...


Another option to withstand the cold: Yeahh Hot Chicks with a mini or micro and stockings


----------



## borbie

stilly said:


> The weather has been very cold here over the last week but I did get these pics in as the snow started to pour down. Maybe the Hot Chicks can warm things up a bit...
> View attachment 5301350
> View attachment 5301353
> View attachment 5301354
> View attachment 5301355
> View attachment 5301356
> View attachment 5301357
> View attachment 5301358
> View attachment 5301360
> View attachment 5301361
> View attachment 5301362



gorgeous outfit ！！
If some more new poses with heel pop would be great


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> The weather has been very cold here over the last week but I did get these pics in as the snow started to pour down. Maybe the Hot Chicks can warm things up a bit...
> View attachment 5301350
> View attachment 5301353
> View attachment 5301354
> View attachment 5301355
> View attachment 5301356
> View attachment 5301357
> View attachment 5301358
> View attachment 5301360
> View attachment 5301361
> View attachment 5301362


Minis, nylons and CL pumps - what a gorgeous winter-exclusive outfit!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

Wearing this outfit with the hc's you are defenitely heating up everything.... even more with the camera angle and that glimpse on your stay ups, grrrr!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> The weather has been very cold here over the last week but I did get these pics in as the snow started to pour down. Maybe the Hot Chicks can warm things up a bit...
> View attachment 5301350
> View attachment 5301353
> View attachment 5301354
> View attachment 5301355
> View attachment 5301356
> View attachment 5301357
> View attachment 5301358
> View attachment 5301360
> View attachment 5301361
> View attachment 5301362


You look so gorgeous and very sensual. Definitely, I agree with stockings to withstand the cold and keeping all sensuality and elegance with a mini skirt. Hot Chicks always warm the things up, but not just a bit, sometimes the things get the fire. And you are on fire with that outfit and those high heels.


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Great outfit what denier are those stockings 5 denier? They look very sheer and thin do they not get holes very easily or are they quite durable?


----------



## seraphin92

What a gorgeous winter-exclusive outfit    Wearing Hot Chicks on the snow without slipping must be a challenge,
and see you bare legs one more...


----------



## KatPerry

OMG! That's so hot, but so cold!


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday yesterday, your basic black & white featuring my comfy Black Kid So Kates...
> View attachment 5298439
> View attachment 5298444
> View attachment 5298445


Love the heel-pops Stilly - and from other comments it seems I'm not alone.  More - _and more_ - please!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> The weather has been very cold here over the last week but I did get these pics in as the snow started to pour down. Maybe the Hot Chicks can warm things up a bit...
> View attachment 5301350
> View attachment 5301353
> View attachment 5301354
> View attachment 5301355
> View attachment 5301356
> View attachment 5301357
> View attachment 5301358
> View attachment 5301360
> View attachment 5301361
> View attachment 5301362


Hot enough to melt the snow darling


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Another option to withstand the cold: Yeahh Hot Chicks with a mini or micro and stockings



Thanks *MsYvonne*!!!



borbie said:


> gorgeous outfit ！！
> If some more new poses with heel pop would be great



Thanks *borbie*!!!



aporl said:


> Minis, nylons and CL pumps - what a gorgeous winter-exclusive outfit!!!



Thanks *aporl*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> Wearing this outfit with the hc's you are defenitely heating up everything.... even more with the camera angle and that glimpse on your stay ups, grrrr!



Oh thanks *Mitterman*!!!  



heelsmodels said:


> You look so gorgeous and very sensual. Definitely, I agree with stockings to withstand the cold and keeping all sensuality and elegance with a mini skirt. Hot Chicks always warm the things up, but not just a bit, sometimes the things get the fire. And you are on fire with that outfit and those high heels.



Thanks so much* heelsmodels*!!!



Qqitzcrystal said:


> Great outfit what denier are those stockings 5 denier? They look very sheer and thin do they not get holes very easily or are they quite durable?



Thanks *Qqitzcrystal*!!! These are actually Hanes Silk Reflections Thigh Highs in Barely Black. They're fairly sheer but they don't note the denier on the package. They're fairly durable though.



seraphin92 said:


> What a gorgeous winter-exclusive outfit    Wearing Hot Chicks on the snow without slipping must be a challenge,
> and see you bare legs one more...



Thanks *seraphin*!!! The biggest challenge was the snow sticking to the bottom of the soles...



KatPerry said:


> OMG! That's so hot, but so cold!



Thanks *Kat*!!! It was a bit cold for this outfit...even with the stockings...



toelover said:


> Love the heel-pops Stilly - and from other comments it seems I'm not alone.  More - _and more_ - please!



Thanks *toelover*!!! I'll do more in future sets...



Kayapo97 said:


> Hot enough to melt the snow darling



Thanks *Kayapo*!!!


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday today, Nude Patent Iriza 120's with jeans...


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Nude Patent Iriza 120's with jeans...
> View attachment 5304631
> View attachment 5304632
> View attachment 5304633
> View attachment 5304634
> View attachment 5304635
> View attachment 5304636
> View attachment 5304637
> View attachment 5304638
> View attachment 5304639
> View attachment 5304640


----------



## sharon100

Stilly I love your casual Friday sets because your look is always  stunning and could inspire many to rock stilettos as casual daily wear 

Here in the UK hardly any  dress as smart as you even when it's not casual  Friday !
Love the Iriza just lovely  x


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Nude Patent Iriza 120's with jeans...
> View attachment 5304631
> View attachment 5304632
> View attachment 5304633
> View attachment 5304634
> View attachment 5304635
> View attachment 5304636
> View attachment 5304637
> View attachment 5304638
> View attachment 5304639
> View attachment 5304640


Classy!!! Won't go wrong with Nude Iriza!!
I'm always looking for another pair of Iriza other than my beloved Nude one (100mm), not sure if other colours/patterns of Iriza could be equally versatile to all sets of outfits as Nude and Black, but would like to see you mix up and showcase them as I believe you would always bring us surprises!!


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Nude Patent Iriza 120's with jeans...
> View attachment 5304631
> View attachment 5304632
> View attachment 5304633
> View attachment 5304634
> View attachment 5304635
> View attachment 5304636
> View attachment 5304637
> View attachment 5304638
> View attachment 5304639
> View attachment 5304640


Stilly, I always enjoy seeing you show off your Irizas! I really love mine!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Nude Patent Iriza 120's with jeans...
> View attachment 5304631
> View attachment 5304632
> View attachment 5304633
> View attachment 5304634
> View attachment 5304635
> View attachment 5304636
> View attachment 5304637
> View attachment 5304638
> View attachment 5304639
> View attachment 5304640



So perfect


----------



## Zucnarf

Dear Stilly, are your python So Kates the same size as patent?


----------



## stilly

sharon100 said:


> Stilly I love your casual Friday sets because your look is always  stunning and could inspire many to rock stilettos as casual daily wear
> 
> Here in the UK hardly any  dress as smart as you even when it's not casual  Friday !
> Love the Iriza just lovely  x



Thanks *sharon*!!! Its the same over here except for a few girls at the office. No one really dresses up any more...



aporl said:


> Classy!!! Won't go wrong with Nude Iriza!!
> I'm always looking for another pair of Iriza other than my beloved Nude one (100mm), not sure if other colours/patterns of Iriza could be equally versatile to all sets of outfits as Nude and Black, but would like to see you mix up and showcase them as I believe you would always bring us surprises!!



Thanks *aprol*!!!
The Iriza's came in quite a few colors...blue, yellow, white, leopard, pink though many are no longer available except on the preowned market.



DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, I always enjoy seeing you show off your Irizas! I really love mine!



Thanks *Debbi*!!! They are a beautiful style...



jeans&heels said:


> So perfect



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



Zucnarf said:


> Dear Stilly, are your python So Kates the same size as patent?



I have Python So Kates in many different sizes but in general I buy them in the same size as my patent SK's.
Since Python tends the stretch more though, you can usually go down a half size.


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, casual winter wear in Red Boots for the weekend run around...


----------



## chowlover2

Red hot Stilly! I love your boot collection.


----------



## Zucnarf

stilly said:


> I have Python So Kates in many different sizes but in general I buy them in the same size as my patent SK's.
> Since Python tends the stretch more though, you can usually go down a half size.


Thank you dear! I’ve found bronze python in my size and now not sure will they be ok.
I love your collection…. Amazing..


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Nude Patent Iriza 120's with jeans...
> View attachment 5304631
> View attachment 5304632
> View attachment 5304633
> View attachment 5304634
> View attachment 5304635
> View attachment 5304636
> View attachment 5304637
> View attachment 5304638
> View attachment 5304639
> View attachment 5304640


You look stylish and sexy wearing jeans and stilettos heels. I really enjoy that kind of casual outfit, simple, but sensual.




stilly said:


> From yesterday, casual winter wear in Red Boots for the weekend run around...
> View attachment 5306247
> View attachment 5306249
> View attachment 5306250
> View attachment 5306251
> View attachment 5306252
> View attachment 5306253
> View attachment 5306254
> View attachment 5306255
> View attachment 5306256
> View attachment 5306257


Black and red are 2 colors that match very well. You look amazing and the boots are gorgeous. You never disappoint in your choices.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From yesterday, casual winter wear in Red Boots for the weekend run around...
> View attachment 5306247
> View attachment 5306249
> View attachment 5306250
> View attachment 5306251
> View attachment 5306252
> View attachment 5306253
> View attachment 5306254
> View attachment 5306255
> View attachment 5306256
> View attachment 5306257



Very nice


----------



## Zucnarf

Dear Stilly, I think bronze python so kates were your 1st SoKate pair? 
Do you still wear them? would you take them 0.5 size smaller now? Since python stretches a lot…?


----------



## MvGalloway

@stilly have you seen these? 130mm limited edition

photo Christian Louboutin


----------



## Heelsandfeet

Strappy Heels on bare feet look lovely on you.


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Red hot Stilly! I love your boot collection.



Thanks *chowlover*!!! My boots are getting lots of work this year!


----------



## stilly

Zucnarf said:


> Thank you dear! I’ve found bronze python in my size and now not sure will they be ok.
> I love your collection…. Amazing..



Thanks *Zucnarf*!!! Good Luck!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look stylish and sexy wearing jeans and stilettos heels. I really enjoy that kind of casual outfit, simple, but sensual.
> 
> 
> 
> Black and red are 2 colors that match very well. You look amazing and the boots are gorgeous. You never disappoint in your choices.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Very nice



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!


----------



## stilly

Zucnarf said:


> Dear Stilly, I think bronze python so kates were your 1st SoKate pair?
> Do you still wear them? would you take them 0.5 size smaller now? Since python stretches a lot…?



Yes the Bronze Armure Python So Kates were my first pair of SK's way back in 2013 when they were launched. They still fit well and have loosened up over the years. I bought them in a size 40 and normally I take a 40.5 in So Kates. Last year I got the Glacier Python So Kates in a 39.5 and they fit but are tight. I continue to try to break them in to loosen them up but it takes a while even with the Pythons. Hope this helps...


----------



## stilly

MvGalloway said:


> @stilly have you seen these? 130mm limited edition
> 
> photo Christian Louboutin
> 
> View attachment 5307373



I can't say I've seen these. It looks like the Merci Allen 130mm pump with a scalloped side and illustration...


----------



## stilly

Heelsandfeet said:


> Strappy Heels on bare feet look lovely on you.



Thanks *Heelsandfeet*!!! Most of my strappy heels are getting a few month break for winter. They'll be back this spring!


----------



## stilly

Oh its so nice to wear my beloved Piggies again. I missed them...


----------



## racquel

stilly said:


> Oh its so nice to wear my beloved Piggies again. I missed them...
> View attachment 5308123
> View attachment 5308124
> View attachment 5308125
> View attachment 5308126
> View attachment 5308127
> View attachment 5308129
> View attachment 5308130
> View attachment 5308133
> View attachment 5308135
> View attachment 5308136



So CLASSY! This is your baseline look, not too short of a skirt. Pleated, flared out, with black-and-white checker jacket. Power hour executive boss, you project authority along with flare. The pre-2013 Pigalle 120, is arguably the BEST 5" pump ever in terms of shape/lines. SO iconic, you "own" this shoe in terms of fit/finish!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Oh its so nice to wear my beloved Piggies again. I missed them...
> View attachment 5308123
> View attachment 5308124
> View attachment 5308125
> View attachment 5308126
> View attachment 5308127
> View attachment 5308129
> View attachment 5308130
> View attachment 5308133
> View attachment 5308135
> View attachment 5308136


You look so elegant, classic, and beautiful as usual. I really like that executive outfit, very classic and very businesswoman style. Did you have an important meeting to be dressed in that way?


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Oh its so nice to wear my beloved Piggies again. I missed them...
> View attachment 5308123
> View attachment 5308124
> View attachment 5308125
> View attachment 5308126
> View attachment 5308127
> View attachment 5308129
> View attachment 5308130
> View attachment 5308133
> View attachment 5308135
> View attachment 5308136


Stilly my Goddess, i missed them too! great pics, so stunning! Missing the POV pic!


----------



## Paddy0174

stilly said:


> Oh its so nice to wear my beloved Piggies again. I missed them...



And we missed YOU in them


----------



## Maxl

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Leopardino Hot Chicks with my new chocolate suede leggings...
> View attachment 5291040
> View attachment 5291041
> View attachment 5291042
> View attachment 5291043
> View attachment 5291044
> View attachment 5291045
> View attachment 5291046
> View attachment 5291047
> View attachment 5291048
> View attachment 5291049


This combo ist awsome and very stylish!!


----------



## seraphin92

Wow, what a beautiful and classic outfit!
The Piggies , your bare legs, and the remaining snow, give a sensual side


----------



## ukm32

stilly said:


> The weather has been very cold here over the last week but I did get these pics in as the snow started to pour down. Maybe the Hot Chicks can warm things up a bit...
> View attachment 5301350
> View attachment 5301353
> View attachment 5301354
> View attachment 5301355
> View attachment 5301356
> View attachment 5301357
> View attachment 5301358
> View attachment 5301360
> View attachment 5301361
> View attachment 5301362



Stilly, I know I’m a bit late to the game but wow! I know I made a request for a pic with something nylon and you have not disappointed! If I were to pick an outfit for you, this would basically be it! The hot chicks with black pantyhose is a perfect combination. And the skirt is just the icing on the cake! Thank you


----------



## stilly

racquel said:


> So CLASSY! This is your baseline look, not too short of a skirt. Pleated, flared out, with black-and-white checker jacket. Power hour executive boss, you project authority along with flare. The pre-2013 Pigalle 120, is arguably the BEST 5" pump ever in terms of shape/lines. SO iconic, you "own" this shoe in terms of fit/finish!



Thanks *racq*!!! I definitely still love the old Pigalles. I still think they're a classic but sexy style so many years later.


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look so elegant, classic, and beautiful as usual. I really like that executive outfit, very classic and very businesswoman style. Did you have an important meeting to be dressed in that way?



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! Just a half day at the office for some meetings.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Stilly my Goddess, i missed them too! great pics, so stunning! Missing the POV pic!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!
He's some POV pics...


----------



## stilly

From earlier this week, Black Suede Ishtar 120 Over the Knee boots. 
I guess I shouldn't wear such a short mini if I badly cut my legs shaving...


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday, a little pink neon to brighten a winter day in Rivierina 120's...


----------



## stilly

By request, more fun with Pigalles from earlier this week...


----------



## pom657

stilly said:


> The weather has been very cold here over the last week but I did get these pics in as the snow started to pour down. Maybe the Hot Chicks can warm things up a bit...
> View attachment 5301350
> View attachment 5301353
> View attachment 5301354
> View attachment 5301355
> View attachment 5301356
> View attachment 5301357
> View attachment 5301358
> View attachment 5301360
> View attachment 5301361
> View attachment 5301362


Stunning, absolutely stunning!
All your picture's are stunning!
The outfits. The shoes. And the modeling and poses.
Being a fan of woman in nylons these are the other ones of you are my favorites.
Wish you worn nylons more but I'll take what I can get and be grateful. 
Please can have a few more before winter is over.
Many thanks x


----------



## pom657

stilly said:


> I wore this outfit to our small family get together Christmas Eve. *Happy Holidays everyone*!!!
> View attachment 5283487
> View attachment 5283488
> View attachment 5283489
> View attachment 5283490
> View attachment 5283491
> View attachment 5283492
> View attachment 5283493
> View attachment 5283494
> View attachment 5283495
> View attachment 5283496


Love this set as well!
Would it be possible to see a few more of you wearing nylon's and showing the worn leather soles of your Louboutin's.


----------



## toelover

Fun for you and fun for us Stilly! And some relief too perhaps, judging by the slight redness where those low vamps had been nibbling your toes. 

And more delight a little earlier in the thread, with the additional POV shots in response to Mitterman's comment-cum-request.  Quite a day for Piggy-lovers!


----------



## toelover

Whoops! I've added those comments in the wrong place. Obviously they refer to your 'By request, more fun with Pigalles from earlier this week...' a bit higher up this page.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Thanks *Mitterman*!!!
> He's some POV pics...
> View attachment 5311494
> View attachment 5311495
> View attachment 5311496
> View attachment 5311497
> View attachment 5311498
> View attachment 5311499



The toe cleavage are so sexy


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, a little pink neon to brighten a winter day in Rivierina 120's...
> View attachment 5311512
> View attachment 5311513
> View attachment 5311515
> View attachment 5311517
> View attachment 5311518
> View attachment 5311520
> View attachment 5311521
> View attachment 5311522
> View attachment 5311524
> View attachment 5311525



So beautiful and sexy outfit


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Thanks *Mitterman*!!!
> He's some POV pics...
> View attachment 5311494
> View attachment 5311495
> View attachment 5311496
> View attachment 5311497
> View attachment 5311498
> View attachment 5311499


Thank you my dear! Love the toecleavage and that squeezed look of your gorgeous feet .. the piggies were, are and will allways looking so good on you!


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> Thanks *Mitterman*!!!
> He's some POV pics...
> View attachment 5311494
> View attachment 5311495
> View attachment 5311496
> View attachment 5311497
> View attachment 5311498
> View attachment 5311499


Stilly can I just add that toe cleavage look is astonishing sexy and inspiring,  Having a few feet problems myself ie corns and bunions I always avoided the toe cleavage look but your sexy sensual look in piggies has changed my mind for sure  thanks for the brilliant pictures  .


----------



## sharon100

stilly said:


> Thanks *Mitterman*!!!
> He's some POV pics...
> View attachment 5311494
> View attachment 5311495
> View attachment 5311496
> View attachment 5311497
> View attachment 5311498
> View attachment 5311499


WOW Stilly  you do the toe cleavage like no other !  Your inspirational...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, Black Suede Ishtar 120 Over the Knee boots.
> I guess I shouldn't wear such a short mini if I badly cut my legs shaving...
> View attachment 5311500
> View attachment 5311501
> View attachment 5311503
> View attachment 5311504
> View attachment 5311505
> View attachment 5311507
> View attachment 5311508
> View attachment 5311509
> View attachment 5311510
> View attachment 5311511


I'm not with you... you should allways wear these minis... and please call me, if you need a helping hand with those awesome legs, lol!



stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, a little pink neon to brighten a winter day in Rivierina 120's...
> View attachment 5311512
> View attachment 5311513
> View attachment 5311515
> View attachment 5311517
> View attachment 5311518
> View attachment 5311520
> View attachment 5311521
> View attachment 5311522
> View attachment 5311524
> View attachment 5311525


You definitely brigthened up my day! Lookind soo stuning! Love the Riverinas, that sexy jeans and the cute jacket!



stilly said:


> By request, more fun with Pigalles from earlier this week...
> View attachment 5311558
> View attachment 5311559
> View attachment 5311560
> View attachment 5311563
> View attachment 5311564
> View attachment 5311565
> View attachment 5311566
> View attachment 5311569
> View attachment 5311570
> View attachment 5311572


I'm so pleased to know, that there are a few others that can never have enough of your sexy feet and that pigalles fun!


----------



## toelover

sharon100 said:


> Stilly can I just add that toe cleavage look is astonishing sexy and inspiring,  Having a few feet problems myself ie corns and bunions I always avoided the toe cleavage look but your sexy sensual look in piggies has changed my mind for sure  thanks for the brilliant pictures  .


Hi Sharon. Does that mean we might soon see some photos here of your feet in heels with toe cleavage? I do hope so.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, Black Suede Ishtar 120 Over the Knee boots.
> I guess I shouldn't wear such a short mini if I badly cut my legs shaving...
> View attachment 5311500
> View attachment 5311501
> View attachment 5311503
> View attachment 5311504
> View attachment 5311505
> View attachment 5311507
> View attachment 5311508
> View attachment 5311509
> View attachment 5311510
> View attachment 5311511


You look beautiful and the outfit is amazing. Those boots are gorgeous and sensual.



stilly said:


> By request, more fun with Pigalles from earlier this week...
> View attachment 5311558
> View attachment 5311559
> View attachment 5311560
> View attachment 5311563
> View attachment 5311564
> View attachment 5311565
> View attachment 5311566
> View attachment 5311569
> View attachment 5311570
> View attachment 5311572


Thank you so much. All those close-ups are fantastic.



stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, a little pink neon to brighten a winter day in Rivierina 120's...
> View attachment 5311512
> View attachment 5311513
> View attachment 5311515
> View attachment 5311517
> View attachment 5311518
> View attachment 5311520
> View attachment 5311521
> View attachment 5311522
> View attachment 5311524
> View attachment 5311525


This casual outfit is stylish and sensual.


----------



## stilly

pom657 said:


> Stunning, absolutely stunning!
> All your picture's are stunning!
> The outfits. The shoes. And the modeling and poses.
> Being a fan of woman in nylons these are the other ones of you are my favorites.
> Wish you worn nylons more but I'll take what I can get and be grateful.
> Please can have a few more before winter is over.
> Many thanks x



Thanks *pom*!!!



toelover said:


> Whoops! I've added those comments in the wrong place. Obviously they refer to your 'By request, more fun with Pigalles from earlier this week...' a bit higher up this page.



Thanks *toelover*!!!



jeans&heels said:


> So beautiful and sexy outfit



Thanks* jeans&heels*!!!  



sharon100 said:


> WOW Stilly  you do the toe cleavage like no other !  Your inspirational...



Awww thanks so much *sharon*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> I'm not with you... you should allways wear these minis... and please call me, if you need a helping hand with those awesome legs, lol!



Don't worry *Mitterman*...I'm not going to stop wearing mini skirts anytime soon!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> I'm so pleased to know, that there are a few others that can never have enough of your sexy feet and that pigalles fun!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I'm glad you liked the pics!



heelsmodels said:


> This casual outfit is stylish and sensual.



As always, thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

A little overnight snow didn't deter me from wearing these So Kates out to meet a friend for breakfast...


----------



## supercheap454

I love snow kates!!! Just need that ground to get muddy too... mudkates! Loving your pov pics and shoeplay, what an amazing thread stilly and collection!


----------



## allar

stilly said:


> Thanks *Mitterman*!!!
> He's some POV pics...
> View attachment 5311494
> View attachment 5311495
> View attachment 5311496
> View attachment 5311497
> View attachment 5311498
> View attachment 5311499


I love the classic look of the Pigalle 120 heels and short toe box , but they look like they are cutting into your toes more than the longer So Kate’s. Which are easier to wear for you especially since you actually wear them all day and not just from car to table at dinner?



toelover said:


> Hi Sharon. Does that mean we might soon see some photos here of your feet in heels with toe cleavage? I do hope so.


Sharon some pictures would be great to see, maybe Stilly will inspire you.



stilly said:


> A little overnight snow didn't deter me from wearing these So Kates out to meet a friend for breakfast...
> 
> View attachment 5313706
> View attachment 5313707
> View attachment 5313708
> View attachment 5313709
> View attachment 5313710
> View attachment 5313711
> View attachment 5313712
> View attachment 5313713
> View attachment 5313714
> View attachment 5313715


Your So Kate’s look amazing in the snow, hope you are careful. Did you have a hard time walking in the snow with slippery soles or did you change into the So Kate’s once you arrived?


----------



## seraphin92

Nice outfit!
I have known you more reckless. A little snow wouldn't deter you from wearing these So Kates bare legs...It highlights toe cleavage


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> A little overnight snow didn't deter me from wearing these So Kates out to meet a friend for breakfast...
> 
> View attachment 5313706
> View attachment 5313707
> View attachment 5313708
> View attachment 5313709
> View attachment 5313710
> View attachment 5313711
> View attachment 5313712
> View attachment 5313713
> View attachment 5313714
> View attachment 5313715


I wish i was your friend.... I'm going mad looking at the POV pic.... WHAT AN INCREDIBLE GREAT VIEW!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> A little overnight snow didn't deter me from wearing these So Kates out to meet a friend for breakfast...
> 
> View attachment 5313706
> View attachment 5313707
> View attachment 5313708
> View attachment 5313709
> View attachment 5313710
> View attachment 5313711
> View attachment 5313712
> View attachment 5313713
> View attachment 5313714
> View attachment 5313715


You look wonderful as always. I really like the contrast between your black and grey outfit and the snow white. I really enjoy seeing you wearing stockings, because your legs are stunning with stockings or without them.


----------



## ukm32

stilly said:


> A little overnight snow didn't deter me from wearing these So Kates out to meet a friend for breakfast...
> 
> View attachment 5313706
> View attachment 5313707
> View attachment 5313708
> View attachment 5313709
> View attachment 5313710
> View attachment 5313711
> View attachment 5313712
> View attachment 5313713
> View attachment 5313714
> View attachment 5313715


So lovely!! Every one of those photos is incredible! Are the pantyhose branded? What a lucky friend you have!


----------



## stilly

supercheap454 said:


> I love snow kates!!! Just need that ground to get muddy too... mudkates! Loving your pov pics and shoeplay, what an amazing thread stilly and collection!



Thanks *supercheap454*!!!



allar said:


> I love the classic look of the Pigalle 120 heels and short toe box , but they look like they are cutting into your toes more than the longer So Kate’s. Which are easier to wear for you especially since you actually wear them all day and not just from car to table at dinner?



Thanks *allar*!!! The Pigalles are a bit narrow in the toe box for me but only on the right foot. The So Kates actually fit better on me than the So Kates but I wear both styles all day.



allar said:


> Your So Kate’s look amazing in the snow, hope you are careful. Did you have a hard time walking in the snow with slippery soles or did you change into the So Kate’s once you arrived?



Thanks *allar*!!! The snow was mostly cleared so walking in the So Kates was not a problem. This pair actually has the rubber soles so I was able to wear them to and and from the restaurant but they the snow does seem to stick to the bottoms.



seraphin92 said:


> Nice outfit!
> I have known you more reckless. A little snow wouldn't deter you from wearing these So Kates bare legs...It highlights toe cleavage



Thanks *seraphin*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> I wish i was your friend.... I'm going mad looking at the POV pic.... WHAT AN INCREDIBLE GREAT VIEW!!!



Oh thanks *Mitterman*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> You look wonderful as always. I really like the contrast between your black and grey outfit and the snow white. I really enjoy seeing you wearing stockings, because your legs are stunning with stockings or without them.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I do like the black heels in the white snow!



ukm32 said:


> So lovely!! Every one of those photos is incredible! Are the pantyhose branded? What a lucky friend you have!



Thanks *ukm32*!!! The pantyhose are Nordstrom's own.


----------



## stilly

With all the discussion on the new Christian Louboutin Pinupina 130's, I thought I'd wear my Black Patent Merci Allen 130's on which they are based...


----------



## chowlover2

I love them! You look great!


----------



## ImUrQtee

Do you have video files of the heels?


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> With all the discussion on the new Christian Louboutin Pinupina 130's, I thought I'd wear my Black Patent Merci Allen 130's on which they are based...
> View attachment 5315605
> View attachment 5315606
> View attachment 5315607
> View attachment 5315608
> View attachment 5315609
> View attachment 5315610
> View attachment 5315611
> View attachment 5315612
> View attachment 5315613
> View attachment 5315614


Amazing style and you look gorgeous, very elegant, and stunning. That outfit is amazing and black never fails. 
Pinupina is a new Louboutin high heels model, based in Merci Allen, but in my opinion, Merci Allen are pure class and classical high heels are always in fashion. But this is a chance for many women that love 130mm heels to acquire this new model. I bet this model will disappear soon as it happened with all 130mm heels previously launched.


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

What is everyones thoughts on the Pinupina imo they are very ugly. I really don't like the 2 drawings on it.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> With all the discussion on the new Christian Louboutin Pinupina 130's, I thought I'd wear my Black Patent Merci Allen 130's on which they are based...
> View attachment 5315605
> View attachment 5315606
> View attachment 5315607
> View attachment 5315608
> View attachment 5315609
> View attachment 5315610
> View attachment 5315611
> View attachment 5315612
> View attachment 5315613
> View attachment 5315614


Big like!!! Classic style and you look so good on the 130s!!!


----------



## KatPerry

Qqitzcrystal said:


> What is everyones thoughts on the Pinupina imo they are very ugly. I really don't like the 2 drawings on it.



I love them!


----------



## KatPerry

Are you going to purchase a pair of Pinupinas?


----------



## seraphin92

Great look, I always admire when you wear your 130's!


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> I love them! You look great!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!



ImUrQtee said:


> Do you have video files of the heels?



No I don't do videos...at least not yet.



heelsmodels said:


> Amazing style and you look gorgeous, very elegant, and stunning. That outfit is amazing and black never fails.
> Pinupina is a new Louboutin high heels model, based in Merci Allen, but in my opinion, Merci Allen are pure class and classical high heels are always in fashion. But this is a chance for many women that love 130mm heels to acquire this new model. I bet this model will disappear soon as it happened with all 130mm heels previously launched.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! Yes I agree I like the simplicity of the Merci Allens. I looked at the Pinupinas and I decided to pass on them. Yes its a limited edition but its still good to see them make a 130mm shoe again.



Qqitzcrystal said:


> What is everyones thoughts on the Pinupina imo they are very ugly. I really don't like the 2 drawings on it.



I don't think the Pinupinas are ugly *Qqitzcrystal* but they just aren't for me. They certainly are unique...



Mitterman77 said:


> Big like!!! Classic style and you look so good on the 130s!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I haven't worn these in a while so it was nice to get out in them.



KatPerry said:


> Are you going to purchase a pair of Pinupinas?



No *Kat* I decided to pass on them.



seraphin92 said:


> Great look, I always admire when you wear your 130's!



Thanks *seraphin*!!! Its nice to wear pumps again in a cold winter season where my boots have been getting plenty of work.


----------



## stilly

From earlier this week, Black Kid Iriza 120's...


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday today, booties and jeans...


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> No I don't do videos...at least not yet.
> You should do one of those boots





stilly said:


> From earlier this week, Black Suede Ishtar 120 Over the Knee boots.
> I guess I shouldn't wear such a short mini if I badly cut my legs shaving...
> View attachment 5311500
> View attachment 5311501
> View attachment 5311503
> View attachment 5311504
> View attachment 5311505
> View attachment 5311507
> View attachment 5311508
> View attachment 5311509
> View attachment 5311510
> View attachment 5311511


My god!!  My hart stopped .   That has to be the best outfit and boots so far ..  unless the mini was leather or tartan .  Lucky photographer!



stilly said:


> I wore this outfit to our small family get together Christmas Eve. *Happy Holidays everyone*!!!
> View attachment 5283487
> View attachment 5283488
> View attachment 5283489
> View attachment 5283490
> View attachment 5283491
> View attachment 5283492
> View attachment 5283493
> View attachment 5283494
> View attachment 5283495
> View attachment 5283496


Best skirt! Ever


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, booties and jeans...
> View attachment 5317544
> View attachment 5317545
> View attachment 5317546
> View attachment 5317547
> View attachment 5317548
> View attachment 5317549
> View attachment 5317552
> View attachment 5317553
> View attachment 5317554
> View attachment 5317555



Another beautiful outfit
Tight jeans are fantastic on you


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, a little pink neon to brighten a winter day in Rivierina 120's...
> View attachment 5311512
> View attachment 5311513
> View attachment 5311515
> View attachment 5311517
> View attachment 5311518
> View attachment 5311520
> View attachment 5311521
> View attachment 5311522
> View attachment 5311524
> View attachment 5311525


Wow love it!! What a lovely touch of pink in winter!



stilly said:


> A little overnight snow didn't deter me from wearing these So Kates out to meet a friend for breakfast...
> 
> View attachment 5313706
> View attachment 5313707
> View attachment 5313708
> View attachment 5313709
> View attachment 5313710
> View attachment 5313711
> View attachment 5313712
> View attachment 5313713
> View attachment 5313714
> View attachment 5313715


Mini+nylons in the snow!!!! What a breathtaking look!!!!!
Please take some more snow outfit shots before it gets warmer!!



stilly said:


> From earlier this week, Black Kid Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 5317534
> View attachment 5317535
> View attachment 5317536
> View attachment 5317537
> View attachment 5317538
> View attachment 5317539
> View attachment 5317540
> View attachment 5317541
> View attachment 5317542
> View attachment 5317543


What a tease, can't get enough!!! Would love to see you doing more heel plays on Iriza!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, Black Kid Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 5317534
> View attachment 5317535
> View attachment 5317536
> View attachment 5317537
> View attachment 5317538
> View attachment 5317539
> View attachment 5317540
> View attachment 5317541
> View attachment 5317542
> View attachment 5317543


Simply stunning... The mini skirt and the Iriza high heels match perfectly, showing your wonderful and toned legs... Heel Popping is pure sensuality.




stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, booties and jeans...
> View attachment 5317544
> View attachment 5317545
> View attachment 5317546
> View attachment 5317547
> View attachment 5317548
> View attachment 5317549
> View attachment 5317552
> View attachment 5317553
> View attachment 5317554
> View attachment 5317555


I really enjoy this casual outfit and you look amazing, as usual. The Taupe Calamijane booties are gorgeous and sexy, but you haven't wore them lately.


----------



## seraphin92

Your iriza 120's, your short skirts show off your pretty legs! I'm envious


----------



## sharon100

Shot 535 Stilly toe cleavage blast or and with a nice toe relaxation minute !! Either way they look lovely and comfortable x


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, Black Kid Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 5317534
> View attachment 5317535
> View attachment 5317536
> View attachment 5317537
> View attachment 5317538
> View attachment 5317539
> View attachment 5317540
> View attachment 5317541
> View attachment 5317542
> View attachment 5317543


Great feet show in the Irizas, the arch looks particularly sexy!


----------



## toelover

sharon100 said:


> Shot 535 Stilly toe cleavage blast or and with a nice toe relaxation minute !! Either way they look lovely and comfortable x


I loved ....535 too Sharon; and "toe relaxation minute" is a lovely phrase for such a beautiful 'move'.  Do you reckon it felt good too?!


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> With all the discussion on the new Christian Louboutin Pinupina 130's, I thought I'd wear my Black Patent Merci Allen 130's on which they are based...
> View attachment 5315605
> View attachment 5315606
> View attachment 5315607
> View attachment 5315608
> View attachment 5315609
> View attachment 5315610
> View attachment 5315611
> View attachment 5315612
> View attachment 5315613
> View attachment 5315614


Belatedly from me: your legs are simply ultra beautiful on these 130mm heels Stilly.  Are you right up on your tippy-toes inside their rounded toe-box?  How does that feel compared with the 120 Pigalles - which also show off those calves to perfection - with their much more pointed vamp?


----------



## stilly

Poocoo said:


> My god!!  My hart stopped .   That has to be the best outfit and boots so far ..  unless the mini was leather or tartan .  Lucky photographer!
> 
> 
> Best skirt! Ever



Thanks *Poocoo*!!!



jeans&heels said:


> Another beautiful outfit
> Tight jeans are fantastic on you



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!
I still love my skinny jeans!



aporl said:


> Wow love it!! What a lovely touch of pink in winter!
> 
> 
> Mini+nylons in the snow!!!! What a breathtaking look!!!!!
> Please take some more snow outfit shots before it gets warmer!!
> 
> 
> What a tease, can't get enough!!! Would love to see you doing more heel plays on Iriza!!!



Oh thanks so much *aporl*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> Simply stunning... The mini skirt and the Iriza high heels match perfectly, showing your wonderful and toned legs... Heel Popping is pure sensuality.
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoy this casual outfit and you look amazing, as usual. The Taupe Calamijane booties are gorgeous and sexy, but you haven't wore them lately.



Thanks as always *heelsmodels*!!!



seraphin92 said:


> Your iriza 120's, your short skirts show off your pretty legs! I'm envious



Oh thanks *seraphin*!!! I have to admit my legs were a bit cold that day...



Mitterman77 said:


> Great feet show in the Irizas, the arch looks particularly sexy!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



sharon100 said:


> Shot 535 Stilly toe cleavage blast or and with a nice toe relaxation minute !! Either way they look lovely and comfortable x



Thanks *sharon*!!!



toelover said:


> Belatedly from me: your legs are simply ultra beautiful on these 130mm heels Stilly.  Are you right up on your tippy-toes inside their rounded toe-box?  How does that feel compared with the 120 Pigalles - which also show off those calves to perfection - with their much more pointed vamp?



Thanks *toelover*!!! The Merci Allens are easier to wear than my Hot Chicks and are nearly as comfortable than my Pigalles 120's. The toes are certainly more comfortable than the Hot Chicks.


----------



## stilly

From the weekend, Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots with a tweed dress and a leather jacket...


----------



## KatPerry

Another stunning outfit!


----------



## stilly

From today, Black Kid Dorissima 120's...


----------



## stilly

KatPerry said:


> Another stunning outfit!



Thanks Kat!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From the weekend, Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots with a tweed dress and a leather jacket...
> View attachment 5321520
> View attachment 5321521
> View attachment 5321522
> View attachment 5321525
> View attachment 5321529
> View attachment 5321530
> View attachment 5321532
> View attachment 5321533
> View attachment 5321535
> View attachment 5321536


You look gorgeous and stunning. Your jacket matches perfectly with your wonderful boots.




stilly said:


> From today, Black Kid Dorissima 120's...
> View attachment 5321577
> View attachment 5321578
> View attachment 5321579
> View attachment 5321580
> View attachment 5321581
> View attachment 5321582
> View attachment 5321583
> View attachment 5321584
> View attachment 5321585
> View attachment 5321586


You are beautiful and very elegant. Dorissima is a gorgeous Louboutin model that you must to wear more times. This outfit is perfect and stylish and your stunning legs always help to improve all the set.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From today, Black Kid Dorissima 120's...
> View attachment 5321577
> View attachment 5321578
> View attachment 5321579
> View attachment 5321580
> View attachment 5321581
> View attachment 5321582
> View attachment 5321583
> View attachment 5321584
> View attachment 5321585
> View attachment 5321586


Love also this style, the round toe looks mor girlish and the highheel so sexy, the outfit is simply perfect! great posing too btw, lol!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!
> I still love my skinny jeans!



I love them too


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> From today, Black Kid Dorissima 120's...
> View attachment 5321577
> View attachment 5321578
> View attachment 5321579
> View attachment 5321580
> View attachment 5321581
> View attachment 5321582
> View attachment 5321583
> View attachment 5321584
> View attachment 5321585
> View attachment 5321586


Stilly, I just love the Dorissima, but have never found them available in my size. Just curious, how do they compare size wise with your Irizas (which I also have)...are you the same size in both or did you have to size up or down? As always, I enjoy your photos!


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> From the weekend, Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots with a tweed dress and a leather jacket...
> View attachment 5321520
> View attachment 5321521
> View attachment 5321522
> View attachment 5321525
> View attachment 5321529
> View attachment 5321530
> View attachment 5321532
> View attachment 5321533
> View attachment 5321535
> View attachment 5321536


Nice outfit!. The weather looks freezing, you haven't been too cold.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> From today, Black Kid Dorissima 120's...
> View attachment 5321577
> View attachment 5321578
> View attachment 5321579
> View attachment 5321580
> View attachment 5321581
> View attachment 5321582
> View attachment 5321583
> View attachment 5321584
> View attachment 5321585
> View attachment 5321586


Stilly, your outfit is simply perfect! i love the round toe and  your stunning legs always improve your outfit..


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look gorgeous and stunning. Your jacket matches perfectly with your wonderful boots.
> 
> 
> 
> You are beautiful and very elegant. Dorissima is a gorgeous Louboutin model that you must to wear more times. This outfit is perfect and stylish and your stunning legs always help to improve all the set.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> Love also this style, the round toe looks mor girlish and the highheel so sexy, the outfit is simply perfect! great posing too btw, lol!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I like these as a nice change of pace!



DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, I just love the Dorissima, but have never found them available in my size. Just curious, how do they compare size wise with your Irizas (which I also have)...are you the same size in both or did you have to size up or down? As always, I enjoy your photos!



Thanks *Debbi*!!! These are the same size as my Irizas and they're a little more comfortable with the round toe.



seraphin92 said:


> Nice outfit!. The weather looks freezing, you haven't been too cold.



Thanks *seraphin*!!! It was a little cold but sunny day.



seraphin92 said:


> Stilly, your outfit is simply perfect! i love the round toe and  your stunning legs always improve your outfit..



Thanks *seraphin*!!!


----------



## stilly

From earlier this week, a new cable knit black sweater dress with a my Black Calf So Kate 120 Booties...


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday yesterday, Nude Patent Crosspiga 120's...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, a new cable knit black sweater dress with a my Black Calf So Kate 120 Booties...
> View attachment 5325524
> View attachment 5325525
> View attachment 5325526
> View attachment 5325527
> View attachment 5325528
> View attachment 5325529
> View attachment 5325530
> View attachment 5325531
> View attachment 5325532
> View attachment 5325533



So hot! Lovely sweater dress



stilly said:


> For Casual Friday yesterday, Nude Patent Crosspiga 120's...
> View attachment 5325550
> View attachment 5325551
> View attachment 5325552
> View attachment 5325553
> View attachment 5325554
> View attachment 5325555
> View attachment 5325556
> View attachment 5325557
> View attachment 5325558
> View attachment 5325559


Oooh.. So chic! Crosspiga as one of my all-time favourites!! Can't wait to see your other Crosspigas/strappy heels paired with casual outfits


----------



## loveloubis

stilly said:


> With all the discussion on the new Christian Louboutin Pinupina 130's, I thought I'd wear my Black Patent Merci Allen 130's on which they are based...
> View attachment 5315605
> View attachment 5315606
> View attachment 5315607
> View attachment 5315608
> View attachment 5315609
> View attachment 5315610
> View attachment 5315611
> View attachment 5315612
> View attachment 5315613
> View attachment 5315614



do these fit true to size?


----------



## baldjohn

stilly said:


> With all the discussion on the new Christian Louboutin Pinupina 130's, I thought I'd wear my Black Patent Merci Allen 130's on which they are based...
> View attachment 5315605
> View attachment 5315606
> View attachment 5315607
> View attachment 5315608
> View attachment 5315609
> View attachment 5315610
> View attachment 5315611
> View attachment 5315612
> View attachment 5315613
> View attachment 5315614


Love the Merci Allen.  Something about the heel shape and height.  How are they if you are on your feet all day or evening


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, a new cable knit black sweater dress with a my Black Calf So Kate 120 Booties...


A lovely innocent - sexy look


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday yesterday, Nude Patent Crosspiga 120's...
> View attachment 5325550
> View attachment 5325551
> View attachment 5325552
> View attachment 5325553
> View attachment 5325554
> View attachment 5325555
> View attachment 5325556
> View attachment 5325557
> View attachment 5325558
> View attachment 5325559


So gorgeous  
Love the toecleavage


----------



## MBB Fan

The So Kate Booties look gorgeous. May I ask for some close-ups and back shots?


----------



## KatPerry

Where’s your Super Bowl outfit?


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, a new cable knit black sweater dress with a my Black Calf So Kate 120 Booties...
> View attachment 5325524
> View attachment 5325525
> View attachment 5325526
> View attachment 5325527
> View attachment 5325528
> View attachment 5325529
> View attachment 5325530
> View attachment 5325531
> View attachment 5325532
> View attachment 5325533


Lovely shape, all black with these great legs looks awesome!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday yesterday, Nude Patent Crosspiga 120's...
> View attachment 5325550
> View attachment 5325551
> View attachment 5325552
> View attachment 5325553
> View attachment 5325554
> View attachment 5325555
> View attachment 5325556
> View attachment 5325557
> View attachment 5325558
> View attachment 5325559


Your feet look particularly great in the Crosspigas and the arch on pic 3 and 6 is so beautiful! Obviosly also the POV pic of your sexy toecleavage got my attention, lol!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, a new cable knit black sweater dress with a my Black Calf So Kate 120 Booties...
> View attachment 5325524
> View attachment 5325525
> View attachment 5325526
> View attachment 5325527
> View attachment 5325528
> View attachment 5325529
> View attachment 5325530
> View attachment 5325531
> View attachment 5325532
> View attachment 5325533


You always look absolutely gorgeous and sexy all in black. Those boots are so beautiful and classic.



stilly said:


> For Casual Friday yesterday, Nude Patent Crosspiga 120's...
> View attachment 5325550
> View attachment 5325551
> View attachment 5325552
> View attachment 5325553
> View attachment 5325554
> View attachment 5325555
> View attachment 5325556
> View attachment 5325557
> View attachment 5325558
> View attachment 5325559


All your casual outfits are always beautiful and elegant outfits, this one isn't diferent.


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> So hot! Lovely sweater dress
> 
> 
> Oooh.. So chic! Crosspiga as one of my all-time favourites!! Can't wait to see your other Crosspigas/strappy heels paired with casual outfits



Oh thanks *aporl*!!! Yes I'll have to wear my other Crosspigas in the coming weeks...



loveloubis said:


> do these fit true to size?



Yes the Merci Allens fit true to size *loveloubis*.



baldjohn said:


> Love the Merci Allen.  Something about the heel shape and height.  How are they if you are on your feet all day or evening



Thanks *john*!!! I really should wear them more often as they're far more comfortable than my Hot Chicks. They're not bad to wear all day but not quite as comfy as my So Kates or Pigalles.



MsYvonne said:


> A lovely innocent - sexy look



Thanks *MsYvonne*!!! I do love sweater dresses...this one is a also a little shorter which I like.



jeans&heels said:


> So gorgeous
> Love the toecleavage



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! Crosspigas are certainly a style that shows much more toe cleavage which I like.


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> The So Kate Booties look gorgeous. May I ask for some close-ups and back shots?



Thanks *MBB*!!! Some more close-ups of my Black Calf So Kate Booties...


----------



## stilly

KatPerry said:


> Where’s your Super Bowl outfit?



No Super Bowl outfit *Kat*. It snowed in the morning so it was a quiet day at home. A bit too wet to take pics outside...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Your feet look particularly great in the Crosspigas and the arch on pic 3 and 6 is so beautiful! Obviosly also the POV pic of your sexy toecleavage got my attention, lol!



Oh thanks so much *Mitterman*!!! I do love the toe cleavage on this pair...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You always look absolutely gorgeous and sexy all in black. Those boots are so beautiful and classic.
> 
> 
> All your casual outfits are always beautiful and elegant outfits, this one isn't diferent.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Thanks *MBB*!!! Some more close-ups of my Black Calf So Kate Booties...
> View attachment 5326931
> View attachment 5326932
> View attachment 5326933
> View attachment 5326934
> View attachment 5326935
> View attachment 5326936
> View attachment 5326937
> View attachment 5326938
> View attachment 5326939


Beautiful and amazing close-ups. Those booties are really gorgeous.


----------



## Neil t

Absolutely stunning. Kate's booties


----------



## toelover

For Casual Friday yesterday, Nude Patent Crosspiga 120's...
View attachment 5325550
View attachment 5325551
View attachment 5325552
View attachment 5325553
View attachment 5325554
View attachment 5325555
View attachment 5325556
View attachment 5325557
View attachment 5325558
View attachment 5325559

[/QUOTE]
Hard - impossible I guess - to heel-pop or dip in these Stilly, but some lovely toe cleavage and a coy 5th pic.


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Beautiful and amazing close-ups. Those booties are really gorgeous.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!



Neil t said:


> Absolutely stunning. Kate's booties



Thanks *Neil*!!!



toelover said:


> For Casual Friday yesterday, Nude Patent Crosspiga 120's...
> View attachment 5325550
> View attachment 5325551
> View attachment 5325552
> View attachment 5325553
> View attachment 5325554
> View attachment 5325555
> View attachment 5325556
> View attachment 5325557
> View attachment 5325558
> View attachment 5325559


Hard - impossible I guess - to heel-pop or dip in these Stilly, but some lovely toe cleavage and a coy 5th pic.
[/QUOTE]

Thanks *toelover*!!! Yes with the straps I can't slip these on and off...


----------



## stilly

From the weekend, Black Patent Hot Chicks 130's...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From the weekend, Black Patent Hot Chicks 130's...
> View attachment 5329257
> View attachment 5329258
> View attachment 5329259
> View attachment 5329260
> View attachment 5329261
> View attachment 5329262
> View attachment 5329263
> View attachment 5329264
> View attachment 5329265
> View attachment 5329266


You look gorgeous and very elegant. The outfit and high heels match perfectly. Your daily style always impresses me so much.
Can you show more heel popping close-ups of these beauties?


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From the weekend, Black Patent Hot Chicks 130's...
> View attachment 5329257
> View attachment 5329258
> View attachment 5329259
> View attachment 5329260
> View attachment 5329261
> View attachment 5329262
> View attachment 5329263
> View attachment 5329264
> View attachment 5329265
> View attachment 5329266


You rock the HCs, so beautiful! Love the last pics!


----------



## toelover

Wow Stilly, just ... ... *WOW*.  What a work of art that set is.  Several stunning shoulder-to-ground pics from various angles, with cuddly top, cute girly skirt, and your gorgeous legs perfection in nylons atop those towering black heels.  And among them (presumably carefully-placed) a couple of ground level close-ups with lovely Hot Chick toe-cleavage, an apparently effortless pose with one leg extended back at a right-angle, one shot from your own downward POV, then, saved 'til last - and it truly made me catch my breath, having scrolled slowly down and begun to fear there wouldn't be one - not 'merely' an enticing heel-pop as in some of your other recent sets, but a heart-stopping dip, frozen in mid-performance. 

'From the weekend' you said.  Not shopping or errands surely.  Were you on the way out to dinner, or just back from lunch or drinks?  How much standing and/or walking was involved?  You've suggested the Hot Chicks are among your less comfortable Louboutins and these are 130s so tough on the balls of your feet, and patent so surely tight on the toes - as some just-visible 'indents' confirm.  If you managed a photo-session when you got home it must have called for super-human endurance.  Maybe the dip was for yourself as much as for your admirers.


stilly said:


> From the weekend, Black Patent Hot Chicks 130's...
> View attachment 5329257
> View attachment 5329258
> View attachment 5329259
> View attachment 5329260
> View attachment 5329261
> View attachment 5329262
> View attachment 5329263
> View attachment 5329264
> View attachment 5329265
> View attachment 5329266


----------



## DaveBeer

stilly said:


> From the weekend, Black Patent Hot Chicks 130's...
> View attachment 5329257
> View attachment 5329258
> View attachment 5329259
> View attachment 5329260
> View attachment 5329261
> View attachment 5329262
> View attachment 5329263
> View attachment 5329264
> View attachment 5329265
> View attachment 5329266


The last Pic… simply stunning. Would love to see more of those!!


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> From the weekend, Black Patent Hot Chicks 130's...
> View attachment 5329257
> View attachment 5329258
> View attachment 5329259
> View attachment 5329260
> View attachment 5329261
> View attachment 5329262
> View attachment 5329263
> View attachment 5329264
> View attachment 5329265
> View attachment 5329266


So love those, wish I could find a pair


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> From the weekend, Black Calf Tournoi 120 Boots with a tweed dress and a leather jacket...
> View attachment 5321520
> View attachment 5321521
> View attachment 5321522
> View attachment 5321525
> View attachment 5321529
> View attachment 5321530
> View attachment 5321532
> View attachment 5321533
> View attachment 5321535
> View attachment 5321536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning getting stuck now with what boots looks better …  this post just changed my bad month …


----------



## aporl

Hey stilly how have you been? Been a while since and would like to see your updates especially your casual ones!


----------



## ukm32

stilly said:


> From the weekend, Black Patent Hot Chicks 130's...
> View attachment 5329257
> View attachment 5329258
> View attachment 5329259
> View attachment 5329260
> View attachment 5329261
> View attachment 5329262
> View attachment 5329263
> View attachment 5329264
> View attachment 5329265
> View attachment 5329266



10 days since your last post! I hope this means you are enjoying a fantastic holiday!? I love this latest outfit. The shoes are so lovely and the skirt is, as always, very flattering!


----------



## stilly

Hello all. I had to take a few weeks off for the moderators to clean up the factually incorrect and irrelevant nonsense that was posted to this thread. Thanks to all of you that supported me. With that hopefully behind us, back to some new pics...

From Casual Friday last week, Black Suede Pigaresille 120's...


----------



## stilly

And from today, Black Suede So Kates on a chilly morning...


----------



## Paddy0174

Good to hear you are well!   

And if I may say so, looking georgeous as always!


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> And from today, Black Suede So Kates on a chilly morning...


Welcome back dear Stilly, and what a nice classy sexy outfit with those sheer stockings


----------



## chowlover2

Welcome back, you were missed. And looking fabulous in those suede So Kates.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Hello all. I had to take a few weeks off for the moderators to clean up the factually incorrect and irrelevant nonsense that was posted to this thread. Thanks to all of you that supported me. With that hopefully behind us, back to some new pics...
> 
> From Casual Friday last week, Black Suede Pigaresille 120's...
> View attachment 5340708
> View attachment 5340709
> View attachment 5340710
> View attachment 5340711
> View attachment 5340712
> View attachment 5340713
> View attachment 5340714
> View attachment 5340715
> View attachment 5340717
> View attachment 5340718


OMG, what a beautiful comeback! Lovely heels, sexy cleavage, great fitting leggings, great b-side shots, lol, a very cute POV pic and a intresting heel gap at the end... thats the way we like it and thats the reason why we missed you!!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> And from today, Black Suede So Kates on a chilly morning...
> View attachment 5340721
> View attachment 5340722
> View attachment 5340723
> View attachment 5340724
> View attachment 5340725
> View attachment 5340726
> View attachment 5340727
> View attachment 5340728
> View attachment 5340729
> View attachment 5340730


You look simply devine!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Hello all. I had to take a few weeks off for the moderators to clean up the factually incorrect and irrelevant nonsense that was posted to this thread. Thanks to all of you that supported me. With that hopefully behind us, back to some new pics...
> 
> From Casual Friday last week, Black Suede Pigaresille 120's...
> View attachment 5340708
> View attachment 5340709
> View attachment 5340710
> View attachment 5340711
> View attachment 5340712
> View attachment 5340713
> View attachment 5340714
> View attachment 5340715
> View attachment 5340717
> View attachment 5340718


You look amazing. The jacket, skinny jeans, and high heels are perfect on you. Casual look but very sexy.




stilly said:


> And from today, Black Suede So Kates on a chilly morning...
> View attachment 5340721
> View attachment 5340722
> View attachment 5340723
> View attachment 5340724
> View attachment 5340725
> View attachment 5340726
> View attachment 5340727
> View attachment 5340728
> View attachment 5340729
> View attachment 5340730


Amazing outfit, full of style and elegance.
I'm glad to see you back and posting your high heels pictures again. Welcome back, my dear *Stilly*.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Hello all. I had to take a few weeks off for the moderators to clean up the factually incorrect and irrelevant nonsense that was posted to this thread. Thanks to all of you that supported me. With that hopefully behind us, back to some new pics...
> 
> From Casual Friday last week, Black Suede Pigaresille 120's...
> View attachment 5340708
> View attachment 5340709
> View attachment 5340710
> View attachment 5340711
> View attachment 5340712
> View attachment 5340713
> View attachment 5340714
> View attachment 5340715
> View attachment 5340717
> View attachment 5340718


Classy!! Would like to know how you compare this pair to Pigalles and other mesh heels you own, in terms of comfort?
And welcome back!


----------



## muleman

welcome back , we have


stilly said:


> Hello all. I had to take a few weeks off for the moderators to clean up the factually incorrect and irrelevant nonsense that was posted to this thread. Thanks to all of you that supported me. With that hopefully behind us, back to some new pics...
> 
> From Casual Friday last week, Black Suede Pigaresille 120's...
> View attachment 5340708
> View attachment 5340709
> View attachment 5340710
> View attachment 5340711
> View attachment 5340712
> View attachment 5340713
> View attachment 5340714
> View attachment 5340715
> View attachment 5340717
> View attachment 5340718



all missed you xx


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> And from today, Black Suede So Kates on a chilly morning...
> View attachment 5340721
> View attachment 5340722
> View attachment 5340723
> View attachment 5340724
> View attachment 5340725
> View attachment 5340726
> View attachment 5340727
> View attachment 5340728
> View attachment 5340729
> View attachment 5340730


Wow, Super classy outfit


----------



## stilly

Paddy0174 said:


> Good to hear you are well!
> 
> And if I may say so, looking georgeous as always!



Thanks so much *Paddy*!!!  



MsYvonne said:


> Welcome back dear Stilly, and what a nice classy sexy outfit with those sheer stockings



Oh thanks *MsYvonne*!!! 



chowlover2 said:


> Welcome back, you were missed. And looking fabulous in those suede So Kates.



Thanks *chowlover*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> OMG, what a beautiful comeback! Lovely heels, sexy cleavage, great fitting leggings, great b-side shots, lol, a very cute POV pic and a intresting heel gap at the end... thats the way we like it and thats the reason why we missed you!!!!



Oh you're so sweet *Mitterman*!!! Thank you!!!



heelsmodels said:


> You look amazing. The jacket, skinny jeans, and high heels are perfect on you. Casual look but very sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing outfit, full of style and elegance.
> I'm glad to see you back and posting your high heels pictures again. Welcome back, my dear *Stilly*.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!



aporl said:


> Classy!! Would like to know how you compare this pair to Pigalles and other mesh heels you own, in terms of comfort?
> And welcome back!



Thanks *aporl*!!! These are a Pigalle derivative style basically a Pigalle but made with fabric mesh material and suede. They're fairly comfy and better than the standard patent Pigalles.



muleman said:


> welcome back , we have
> 
> 
> all missed you xx



Awww thanks *muleman*!!!  



seraphin92 said:


> Wow, Super classy outfit



Thanks *seraphin*!!!


----------



## stilly

From a warmer day earlier this week, Latte Nappa Shiny So Kates with new plaid mini...


----------



## stilly

And for Casual Friday today, just the basic Nude Patent So Kates with some new jeans...


----------



## NappaNero

Kayapo97 said:


> So love those, wish I could find a pair


You can get them through Special order. My wife now has a pair of Hot Chick 130 mm in black nappa leather


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> From a warmer day earlier this week, Latte Nappa Shiny So Kates with new plaid mini...


So very classy and stylish, you almost overlook how natural sexy it is


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> And for Casual Friday today, just the basic Nude Patent So Kates with some new jeans...
> View attachment 5343746
> View attachment 5343747
> View attachment 5343748
> View attachment 5343749
> View attachment 5343750
> View attachment 5343751
> View attachment 5343752
> View attachment 5343753
> View attachment 5343754
> View attachment 5343755


Wow Stilly. What a treat for a Saturday morning! Two sets with you tip-toeing on So Kates. The first show-cases your gorgeous legs (and what a well-coordinated outfit by the way), while the highlights of the second for me are _of course_ the coy heel-pops - and the other POVs also with lovely toe-cleavage. _Starting_ a set with 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 is a total killer. I can only say 'Thank you'!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Thanks *aporl*!!! These are a Pigalle derivative style basically a Pigalle but made with fabric mesh material and suede. They're fairly comfy and better than the standard patent Pigalles.


Yeah I think it's quite interesting for having both suede and mesh materials in a pair of heels, wish I could have a try but it's discontinued I guess...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From a warmer day earlier this week, Latte Nappa Shiny So Kates with new plaid mini...
> View attachment 5343736
> View attachment 5343737
> View attachment 5343738
> View attachment 5343739
> View attachment 5343740
> View attachment 5343741
> View attachment 5343742
> View attachment 5343743
> View attachment 5343744
> View attachment 5343745


Lovely mini! What a lovely early-spring vibe! Must be a splendid season upcoming.
Can't wait to see more of your spring casuals as well!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> And for Casual Friday today, just the basic Nude Patent So Kates with some new jeans...
> View attachment 5343746
> View attachment 5343747
> View attachment 5343748
> View attachment 5343749
> View attachment 5343750
> View attachment 5343751
> View attachment 5343752
> View attachment 5343753
> View attachment 5343754
> View attachment 5343755



So great to have you back  And what a comeback
Your new jeans are


----------



## Zucnarf

I Love your Collection!!


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> From a warmer day earlier this week, Latte Nappa Shiny So Kates with new plaid mini...
> View attachment 5343736
> View attachment 5343737
> View attachment 5343738
> View attachment 5343739
> View attachment 5343740
> View attachment 5343741
> View attachment 5343742
> View attachment 5343743
> View attachment 5343744
> View attachment 5343745


Absolutely stunning as always. You really have got it down to a fine art


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> And for Casual Friday today, just the basic Nude Patent So Kates with some new jeans...
> View attachment 5343746
> View attachment 5343747
> View attachment 5343748
> View attachment 5343749
> View attachment 5343750
> View attachment 5343751
> View attachment 5343752
> View attachment 5343753
> View attachment 5343754
> View attachment 5343755


Stunning


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From a warmer day earlier this week, Latte Nappa Shiny So Kates with new plaid mini...
> View attachment 5343736
> View attachment 5343737
> View attachment 5343738
> View attachment 5343739
> View attachment 5343740
> View attachment 5343741
> View attachment 5343742
> View attachment 5343743
> View attachment 5343744
> View attachment 5343745


Wow, what a POV pic.... your legs are soooooo long! You look amazing!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> And for Casual Friday today, just the basic Nude Patent So Kates with some new jeans...
> View attachment 5343746
> View attachment 5343747
> View attachment 5343748
> View attachment 5343749
> View attachment 5343750
> View attachment 5343751
> View attachment 5343752
> View attachment 5343753
> View attachment 5343754
> View attachment 5343755


Love the Casual friday pics! And even more if you do some heels and foot modeling!


----------



## dontencourageme

Wow! Today marks 11 years of this thread! I’m so impressed with the dedication to CL.

I’m relatively new around here but have been lurking this thread a lot! It’s been so helpful with tips as I wait for my first pair of CL (black patent so kate) to arrive. From all the googling, I found that I got the most useful info here so major thanks to you!

I have to say… it’s feeling a bit dangerous seeing all your pairs and I’m worried I’m gonna develop a new habit of buying CLs haha!

I have a question though… do you still use gaffer tape on the soles? I wanna wear and enjoy my new shoes but also want to baby them and give them a fighting chance to last a while too. Thanks again!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> And for Casual Friday today, just the basic Nude Patent So Kates with some new jeans...
> View attachment 5343746
> View attachment 5343747
> View attachment 5343748
> View attachment 5343749
> View attachment 5343750
> View attachment 5343751
> View attachment 5343752
> View attachment 5343753
> View attachment 5343754
> View attachment 5343755


Your casual outfit always is a gorgeous outfit, because high heels always improve your outfit. Always classic and elegant.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From a warmer day earlier this week, Latte Nappa Shiny So Kates with new plaid mini...
> View attachment 5343736
> View attachment 5343737
> View attachment 5343738
> View attachment 5343739
> View attachment 5343740
> View attachment 5343741
> View attachment 5343742
> View attachment 5343743
> View attachment 5343744
> View attachment 5343745


You are truly gorgeous, very elegant, and sensual. Those high heels are so beautiful as all your entire outfit. Full of style.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> From a warmer day earlier this week, Latte Nappa Shiny So Kates with new plaid mini...
> View attachment 5343736
> View attachment 5343737
> View attachment 5343738
> View attachment 5343739
> View attachment 5343740
> View attachment 5343741
> View attachment 5343742
> View attachment 5343743
> View attachment 5343744
> View attachment 5343745


Gorgeous outfit! style and sexy....


----------



## seraphin92

racquel said:


> Whew! You mean $4k custom-fee, plus $895 MSRP?
> 
> I would prefer the Black Jaz shiny-black leather, I actually tried on a Black Jaz Pigalle 120 (pre-2013) when I FIRST discovered Loubs VERY late. Only because Pamela Anderson showed up on Jay Leno Show in 2008 (black patent Pigalle 120):
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5345672
> 
> 
> Stilly is dabbling in these cat-suit type of outfits w/Pigalle 120 (or Hot Chick 13) -- via ULTRA mini skirts!




I don't think Stilly wears such mini shorts, it's not really his style, although his nice legs would allow her...


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> So very classy and stylish, you almost overlook how natural sexy it is



Thanks *MsYvonne*!!!  



toelover said:


> Wow Stilly. What a treat for a Saturday morning! Two sets with you tip-toeing on So Kates. The first show-cases your gorgeous legs (and what a well-coordinated outfit by the way), while the highlights of the second for me are _of course_ the coy heel-pops - and the other POVs also with lovely toe-cleavage. _Starting_ a set with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is a total killer. I can only say 'Thank you'!



Thanks so much *toelover*!!!
I'm glad you liked the pics!



aporl said:


> Yeah I think it's quite interesting for having both suede and mesh materials in a pair of heels, wish I could have a try but it's discontinued I guess...



This was a one time style for one year based on the Pigalle. It was a few years back.



aporl said:


> Lovely mini! What a lovely early-spring vibe! Must be a splendid season upcoming.
> Can't wait to see more of your spring casuals as well!



Thanks *aporl*!!! I actually wanted to sandals with this new mini but its still a bit too cold. You'll see it in spring with sandals.



jeans&heels said:


> So great to have you back  And what a comeback
> Your new jeans are



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



Zucnarf said:


> I Love your Collection!!



Thanks *Zucnarf*!!!



Neil t said:


> Absolutely stunning as always. You really have got it down to a fine art



Thanks *Neil*!!!  



dontencourageme said:


> Wow! Today marks 11 years of this thread! I’m so impressed with the dedication to CL.
> 
> I’m relatively new around here but have been lurking this thread a lot! It’s been so helpful with tips as I wait for my first pair of CL (black patent so kate) to arrive. From all the googling, I found that I got the most useful info here so major thanks to you!
> 
> I have to say… it’s feeling a bit dangerous seeing all your pairs and I’m worried I’m gonna develop a new habit of buying CLs haha!
> 
> I have a question though… do you still use gaffer tape on the soles? I wanna wear and enjoy my new shoes but also want to baby them and give them a fighting chance to last a while too. Thanks again!



Thanks for stopping by *dontencourageme*!!!
It hard to believe its been 11 years.

No I don't tape the soles anymore. I just wear them out and then get the red rubber soles applied by a cobbler.
The tape was also a little slippery to walk on.



heelsmodels said:


> You are truly gorgeous, very elegant, and sensual. Those high heels are so beautiful as all your entire outfit. Full of style.



Thanks as always *heelsmodels*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> Love the Casual friday pics! And even more if you do some heels and foot modeling!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! 



seraphin92 said:


> Gorgeous outfit! style and sexy....



Thanks so much *seraphin*!!!


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, Black Python So Kates...


----------



## stilly

And from the weekend, my new, pre-owned Black Patent So Kate Booties had their first outing...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> And from the weekend, my new, pre-owned Black Patent So Kate Booties had their first outing...
> View attachment 5347224
> View attachment 5347225
> View attachment 5347227
> View attachment 5347228
> View attachment 5347231
> View attachment 5347233
> View attachment 5347235
> View attachment 5347236
> View attachment 5347237
> View attachment 5347238



So gorgeous  
Love that the jeans are cropped so they show a bit of skin between jeans and boots


----------



## dontencourageme

stilly said:


> Thanks for stopping by *dontencourageme*!!!
> It hard to believe its been 11 years.
> 
> No I don't tape the soles anymore. I just wear them out and then get the red rubber soles applied by a cobbler.
> The tape was also a little slippery to walk on.



Ooh okay good to know! I was super nervous about the SKs being 120 but your thread was giving me courage haha and they get delivered today too!

This might be a tough question but… If you had to choose 5 pairs to keep, which would they be?


----------



## dontencourageme

stilly said:


> And from the weekend, my new, pre-owned Black Patent So Kate Booties had their first outing...
> View attachment 5347224
> View attachment 5347225
> View attachment 5347227
> View attachment 5347228
> View attachment 5347231
> View attachment 5347233
> View attachment 5347235
> View attachment 5347236
> View attachment 5347237
> View attachment 5347238



Loving these boots! It’s giving “cat woman off duty”


----------



## MsYvonne

jeans&heels said:


> So gorgeous
> Love that the jeans are cropped so they show a bit of skin between jeans and boots


That is the sexy eyecatcher in the row of toecleavage, a bare belly button between a skirt and top and a bit of bare thigh between over the knee boots and a skirt.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From yesterday, Black Python So Kates...
> View attachment 5347195
> View attachment 5347197
> View attachment 5347199
> View attachment 5347200
> View attachment 5347202
> View attachment 5347203
> View attachment 5347204
> View attachment 5347205
> View attachment 5347206
> View attachment 5347207


You look extremely beautiful, stylish and sensual. Black, white and grey always match so well. Amazing outfit.




stilly said:


> And from the weekend, my new, pre-owned Black Patent So Kate Booties had their first outing...
> View attachment 5347224
> View attachment 5347225
> View attachment 5347227
> View attachment 5347228
> View attachment 5347231
> View attachment 5347233
> View attachment 5347235
> View attachment 5347236
> View attachment 5347237
> View attachment 5347238


You look impressively gorgeous and sexy all in black. Like I said before... Black and high heels never fail.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> And from the weekend, my new, pre-owned Black Patent So Kate Booties had their first outing...
> View attachment 5347224
> View attachment 5347225
> View attachment 5347227
> View attachment 5347228
> View attachment 5347231
> View attachment 5347233
> View attachment 5347235
> View attachment 5347236
> View attachment 5347237
> View attachment 5347238


Again so jealous of your friends, they must have been surprised how stunning you look!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> And from the weekend, my new, pre-owned Black Patent So Kate Booties had their first outing...
> View attachment 5347224
> View attachment 5347225
> View attachment 5347227
> View attachment 5347228
> View attachment 5347231
> View attachment 5347233
> View attachment 5347235
> View attachment 5347236
> View attachment 5347237
> View attachment 5347238


Love your all black style... i'm still not sure if i prefer your gorgeous bare legs wearing a mini or the thight leggins version.... but the best is, i can have both! The So Kates are sexy as hell and the booties in this shiny black patent version are hot too!


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> So gorgeous
> Love that the jeans are cropped so they show a bit of skin between jeans and boots



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! Yes these jeans are the perfect length for booties with just a small cuff.


----------



## stilly

dontencourageme said:


> Ooh okay good to know! I was super nervous about the SKs being 120 but your thread was giving me courage haha and they get delivered today too!
> 
> This might be a tough question but… If you had to choose 5 pairs to keep, which would they be?



5 Pairs of CL's to keep...they would be my most worn pairs:
Nude Patent So Kates, Black Patent So Kates, Black Patent Pigalle 120's, Black Calf So Kate 120 Booties and my Black Patent Hot Chick 130's


----------



## stilly

dontencourageme said:


> Loving these boots! It’s giving “cat woman off duty”



Thanks *dontencourageme*!!! They are a little cat womanish...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look extremely beautiful, stylish and sensual. Black, white and grey always match so well. Amazing outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> You look impressively gorgeous and sexy all in black. Like I said before... Black and high heels never fail.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Again so jealous of your friends, they must have been surprised how stunning you look!



Thanks *aporl*!!! My friends do enjoy my outfits and of course the shoes!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Love your all black style... i'm still not sure if i prefer your gorgeous bare legs wearing a mini or the thight leggins version.... but the best is, i can have both! The So Kates are sexy as hell and the booties in this shiny black patent version are hot too!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I do love the all black for a sleek look.


----------



## stilly

My Leopard Pony Fur Tournoi 120 Boots on a chilly day...


----------



## stilly

And on a warmer day, Polka Dots and my White Patent So Kates. This pics have some unusual, late day light and some motion...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> And on a warmer day, Polka Dots and my White Patent So Kates. This pics have some unusual, late day light and some motion...
> View attachment 5349534
> View attachment 5349535
> View attachment 5349536
> View attachment 5349537
> View attachment 5349538
> View attachment 5349540
> View attachment 5349541
> View attachment 5349542
> View attachment 5349543
> View attachment 5349544


Wow what an impeccable moving shot!!!
And I really love your straight-up/slight bent pose (#1 and #9), just showcasing how lovely from top to bottom!


----------



## sylsylsyl

KatPerry said:


> Are you going to purchase a pair of Pinupinas?


I got a pair, they’re adorable.


----------



## chowlover2

You look fabulous in those leopard boots!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My Leopard Pony Fur Tournoi 120 Boots on a chilly day...
> View attachment 5349524
> View attachment 5349525
> View attachment 5349526
> View attachment 5349527
> View attachment 5349528
> View attachment 5349529
> View attachment 5349530
> View attachment 5349531
> View attachment 5349532
> View attachment 5349533


Charming and stylish as always...



stilly said:


> And on a warmer day, Polka Dots and my White Patent So Kates. This pics have some unusual, late day light and some motion...
> View attachment 5349534
> View attachment 5349535
> View attachment 5349536
> View attachment 5349537
> View attachment 5349538
> View attachment 5349540
> View attachment 5349541
> View attachment 5349542
> View attachment 5349543
> View attachment 5349544


You look gorgeous in black and white. I am speechless for all your beauty and style. Awesome and sexy outfit.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> My Leopard Pony Fur Tournoi 120 Boots on a chilly day...
> View attachment 5349524
> View attachment 5349525
> View attachment 5349526
> View attachment 5349527
> View attachment 5349528
> View attachment 5349529
> View attachment 5349530
> View attachment 5349531
> View attachment 5349532
> View attachment 5349533



Bare leggs on a cold day is so sexy


----------



## Poocoo

looking so good....  you should show way more boots!!


----------



## KatPerry

sylsylsyl said:


> I got a pair, they’re adorable.



I love mine also. It’s so nice to see Christian Louboutin making ultra high heels again. I got the Chick Up Altas as well.


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, Nude Kid Youpi 120 Peep Toes as I try to push spring along. My toe nail polish is a bit chipped but I couldn't resist wearing a pair of peep toes again...


----------



## stilly

And from Friday Date Night, a plain black dress with my Black Patent Hot Chick 130s'...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Kid Youpi 120 Peep Toes as I try to push spring along. My toe nail polish is a bit chipped but I couldn't resist wearing a pair of peep toes again...
> View attachment 5352927
> View attachment 5352930
> View attachment 5352931
> View attachment 5352932
> View attachment 5352937
> View attachment 5352940
> View attachment 5352941
> View attachment 5352942
> View attachment 5352944
> View attachment 5352945



This is the perfect outfit You could wear this 7 days a week and everywhere (job, events, dinner, anything)


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> And on a warmer day, Polka Dots and my White Patent So Kates. This pics have some unusual, late day light and some motion...
> View attachment 5349534
> View attachment 5349535
> View attachment 5349536
> View attachment 5349537
> View attachment 5349538
> View attachment 5349540
> View attachment 5349541
> View attachment 5349542
> View attachment 5349543
> View attachment 5349544


Big like for these pics! You look divine!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> And from Friday Date Night, a plain black dress with my Black Patent Hot Chick 130s'...
> View attachment 5352947
> View attachment 5352948
> View attachment 5352949
> View attachment 5352950
> View attachment 5352951
> View attachment 5352952
> View attachment 5352953
> View attachment 5352954
> View attachment 5352955
> View attachment 5352956


Tres chic Madame!!!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> And from Friday Date Night, a plain black dress with my Black Patent Hot Chick 130s'...
> View attachment 5352947
> View attachment 5352948
> View attachment 5352949
> View attachment 5352950
> View attachment 5352951
> View attachment 5352952
> View attachment 5352953
> View attachment 5352954
> View attachment 5352955
> View attachment 5352956


The red soles are literally dazzling under the sun, and I had never realised how beautiful it could be! Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## allar

stilly said:


> And from Friday Date Night, a plain black dress with my Black Patent Hot Chick 130s'...
> View attachment 5352947
> View attachment 5352948
> View attachment 5352949
> View attachment 5352950
> View attachment 5352951
> View attachment 5352952
> View attachment 5352953
> View attachment 5352954
> View attachment 5352955
> View attachment 5352956


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Kid Youpi 120 Peep Toes as I try to push spring along. My toe nail polish is a bit chipped but I couldn't resist wearing a pair of peep toes again...
> View attachment 5352927
> View attachment 5352930
> View attachment 5352931
> View attachment 5352932
> View attachment 5352937
> View attachment 5352940
> View attachment 5352941
> View attachment 5352942
> View attachment 5352944
> View attachment 5352945


That casual outfit is simply gorgeous. The jacket matches with the high heels peep-toes. The set skinny jeans and high heels is simply amazing. Simplicity and elegance. 



stilly said:


> And from Friday Date Night, a plain black dress with my Black Patent Hot Chick 130s'...
> View attachment 5352947
> View attachment 5352948
> View attachment 5352949
> View attachment 5352950
> View attachment 5352951
> View attachment 5352952
> View attachment 5352953
> View attachment 5352954
> View attachment 5352955
> View attachment 5352956


You look wonderful in this very sexy outfit. You are dressed to kill... All black, mini dress, and Hot Chicks, showing your stunning legs... I bet you made many men turn their necks, when you passed in front of them...


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> This is the perfect outfit You could wear this 7 days a week and everywhere (job, events, dinner, anything)



Oh thanks *jeans&heels*!!!  



Mitterman77 said:


> Big like for these pics! You look divine!!!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!



aporl said:


> The red soles are literally dazzling under the sun, and I had never realised how beautiful it could be! Absolutely fantastic.



Thanks *aporl*!!! The late day setting sun makes for some interesting pics...



heelsmodels said:


> That casual outfit is simply gorgeous. The jacket matches with the high heels peep-toes. The set skinny jeans and high heels is simply amazing. Simplicity and elegance.
> 
> 
> You look wonderful in this very sexy outfit. You are dressed to kill... All black, mini dress, and Hot Chicks, showing your stunning legs... I bet you made many men turn their necks, when you passed in front of them...



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! It was nice to wear the Hot Chicks out again after they had a few weeks off


----------



## stilly

We had a few inches of late winter snow over the weekend, so my boots got another day out before spring...


----------



## Mitterman77

You look like a gorgeous cityamazone!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> We had a few inches of late winter snow over the weekend, so my boots got another day out before spring...
> View attachment 5354899
> View attachment 5354900
> View attachment 5354901
> View attachment 5354902
> View attachment 5354904
> View attachment 5354905
> View attachment 5354906
> View attachment 5354908
> View attachment 5354909
> View attachment 5354910


You are well prepared to face the cold, always keeping elegance and sensuality. That outfit is amazing and comfy. Armurabotta boots always improves your style.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> And from Friday Date Night, a plain black dress with my Black Patent Hot Chick 130s'...
> View attachment 5352947
> View attachment 5352948
> View attachment 5352949
> View attachment 5352950
> View attachment 5352951
> View attachment 5352952
> View attachment 5352953
> View attachment 5352954
> View attachment 5352955
> View attachment 5352956


Stilly my dear,

Your legs and feet are looking more lovely and shapelier than ever ! Have you been working out or is it because of your love for HIGH heels ? BTW - Every time I see you in Hot Chicks reminds me why I have worked so hard to make 130mm pointed toe heels my everyday shoe.


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> We had a few inches of late winter snow over the weekend, so my boots got another day out before spring...
> View attachment 5354899
> View attachment 5354900
> View attachment 5354901
> View attachment 5354902
> View attachment 5354904
> View attachment 5354905
> View attachment 5354906
> View attachment 5354908
> View attachment 5354909
> View attachment 5354910


tell us that is  not the last!! for another year that would be so sad...     would love to see those with your shiny leggings not sure if they were made of but they were tight and seriously hot.  these shots are epic you look so good in boots! jealous of those...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> You look like a gorgeous cityamazone!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!  



heelsmodels said:


> You are well prepared to face the cold, always keeping elegance and sensuality. That outfit is amazing and comfy. Armurabotta boots always improves your style.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! The warm boots were perfect for a cold windy day!



Christina2 said:


> Stilly my dear,
> 
> Your legs and feet are looking more lovely and shapelier than ever ! Have you been working out or is it because of your love for HIGH heels ? BTW - Every time I see you in Hot Chicks reminds me why I have worked so hard to make 130mm pointed toe heels my everyday shoe.



Oh thanks *Christina*!!!
I think its the favorable light. Its certainly not from working out...


----------



## stilly

From earlier this week, a new Puff Sleeve Sweatshirt Dress with my Snakeskin Pigalle 120's...


----------



## stilly

And for Casual Friday, Nude Kid Viennana 120's with jeans and a blazer...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> And for Casual Friday, Nude Kid Viennana 120's with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5357967
> View attachment 5357969
> View attachment 5357970
> View attachment 5357971
> View attachment 5357972
> View attachment 5357973
> View attachment 5357974
> View attachment 5357977
> View attachment 5357978
> View attachment 5357980


Sexy toe cleavage!! 
Would love to see you bring more of spring casuals! I'm thinking about white leggings pairing with Iriza in red/pink/light-coloured...would it be something great?


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> And for Casual Friday, Nude Kid Viennana 120's with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5357967
> View attachment 5357969
> View attachment 5357970
> View attachment 5357971
> View attachment 5357972
> View attachment 5357973
> View attachment 5357974
> View attachment 5357977
> View attachment 5357978
> View attachment 5357980



Absolutely stunning


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, a new Puff Sleeve Sweatshirt Dress with my Snakeskin Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 5357949
> View attachment 5357950
> View attachment 5357951
> View attachment 5357952
> View attachment 5357953
> View attachment 5357954
> View attachment 5357955
> View attachment 5357956
> View attachment 5357957
> View attachment 5357958


Love the colour combi, your feet wearing Pigalles look sooo amazing!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> And for Casual Friday, Nude Kid Viennana 120's with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5357967
> View attachment 5357969
> View attachment 5357970
> View attachment 5357971
> View attachment 5357972
> View attachment 5357973
> View attachment 5357974
> View attachment 5357977
> View attachment 5357978
> View attachment 5357980


Love these heels, what an eyecatcher! Love the jeans too... how about a slightly shorter blazer? Lol!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, a new Puff Sleeve Sweatshirt Dress with my Snakeskin Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 5357949
> View attachment 5357950
> View attachment 5357951
> View attachment 5357952
> View attachment 5357953
> View attachment 5357954
> View attachment 5357955
> View attachment 5357956
> View attachment 5357957
> View attachment 5357958


You look stylish, sexy, and classic. The dress and Pigalle put a classical style on you. You never disappoint in your outfit options.




stilly said:


> And for Casual Friday, Nude Kid Viennana 120's with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5357967
> View attachment 5357969
> View attachment 5357970
> View attachment 5357971
> View attachment 5357972
> View attachment 5357973
> View attachment 5357974
> View attachment 5357977
> View attachment 5357978
> View attachment 5357980


This casual look is amazing... simple, elegant, and sexy. High heels always make a huge difference for better in any outfit.


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Sexy toe cleavage!!
> Would love to see you bring more of spring casuals! I'm thinking about white leggings pairing with Iriza in red/pink/light-coloured...would it be something great?



Thanks *aprol*!!! I'll see what I can do with the white leggings. Unfortunately I don't have Irizas in red or ink...



jeans&heels said:


> Absolutely stunning



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> Love these heels, what an eyecatcher! Love the jeans too... how about a slightly shorter blazer? Lol!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!! I do have a shorter blazer I can try...



heelsmodels said:


> You look stylish, sexy, and classic. The dress and Pigalle put a classical style on you. You never disappoint in your outfit options.
> 
> 
> 
> This casual look is amazing... simple, elegant, and sexy. High heels always make a huge difference for better in any outfit.



Oh thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

Its starting to feel like spring in a blue floral dress with my new White Calf So Kate 120 Booties...


----------



## stilly

And from yesterday, Black & White with the Black Suede Uptown 120's...and a slight mini skirt malfunction...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> And from yesterday, Black & White with the Black Suede Uptown 120's...and a slight mini skirt malfunction...
> View attachment 5361230
> View attachment 5361231
> View attachment 5361233
> View attachment 5361234
> View attachment 5361235
> View attachment 5361236
> View attachment 5361237
> View attachment 5361238
> View attachment 5361239
> View attachment 5361240


Pretty sexy outfit! Such gorgeous legs!!!!


----------



## seraphin92

Black Suede are very pretty ; surprise, we're not used to seeing you wearing malfunction outfit!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Its starting to feel like spring in a blue floral dress with my new White Calf So Kate 120 Booties...
> View attachment 5361208
> View attachment 5361209
> View attachment 5361219
> View attachment 5361220
> View attachment 5361221
> View attachment 5361222
> View attachment 5361223
> View attachment 5361225
> View attachment 5361226
> View attachment 5361227


This casual outfit is gorgeous and you look fabulous in blue and white. The dress looks wonderful with the boots, very stylish.



stilly said:


> And from yesterday, Black & White with the Black Suede Uptown 120's...and a slight mini skirt malfunction...
> View attachment 5361230
> View attachment 5361231
> View attachment 5361233
> View attachment 5361234
> View attachment 5361235
> View attachment 5361236
> View attachment 5361237
> View attachment 5361238
> View attachment 5361239
> View attachment 5361240


Simply gorgeous and very sensual. Pure elegance and class.


----------



## allar

stilly said:


> And from yesterday, Black & White with the Black Suede Uptown 120's...and a slight mini skirt malfunction...
> View attachment 5361230
> View attachment 5361231
> View attachment 5361233
> View attachment 5361234
> View attachment 5361235
> View attachment 5361236
> View attachment 5361237
> View attachment 5361238
> View attachment 5361239
> View attachment 5361240


Wow these show off your amazing toe cleavage but this toe box looks super short. These look like your feet might slip out of them, they must be tricky to walk in. You always do such a great job showing your heels from so many different angles.


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> And from yesterday, Black & White with the Black Suede Uptown 120's...and a slight mini skirt malfunction...
> View attachment 5361230
> View attachment 5361231
> View attachment 5361233
> View attachment 5361234
> View attachment 5361235
> View attachment 5361236
> View attachment 5361237
> View attachment 5361238
> View attachment 5361239
> View attachment 5361240


suede ...... is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! sexy.  stylish not easy to care for so always looks epic! always looks like a massive effort has been put in.. love your suede boots not seen those in ages x


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Pretty sexy outfit! Such gorgeous legs!!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!  



seraphin92 said:


> Black Suede are very pretty ; surprise, we're not used to seeing you wearing malfunction outfit!



Thanks *seraphin*!!! With this super short mini, I'm surprised it got bunched up...oh well...



heelsmodels said:


> This casual outfit is gorgeous and you look fabulous in blue and white. The dress looks wonderful with the boots, very stylish.
> 
> 
> Simply gorgeous and very sensual. Pure elegance and class.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! 



allar said:


> Wow these show off your amazing toe cleavage but this toe box looks super short. These look like your feet might slip out of them, they must be tricky to walk in. You always do such a great job showing your heels from so many different angles.



Thanks *allar*!!! These do show quite a bit of toe cleavage but they're fairly easy to walk and the ankle strap keeps them put.



Poocoo said:


> suede ...... is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! sexy.  stylish not easy to care for so always looks epic! always looks like a massive effort has been put in.. love your suede boots not seen those in ages x



Thanks *Poocoo*!!! I'll wear the suede boots again soon.


----------



## stilly

From a rainy day yesterday, a black trench coat with my Black Patent Pretty Woman 120 Boots...


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday today, my Nude Fetish Peeps get their first time out this spring...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> And from yesterday, Black & White with the Black Suede Uptown 120's...and a slight mini skirt malfunction...
> View attachment 5361230
> View attachment 5361231
> View attachment 5361233
> View attachment 5361234
> View attachment 5361235
> View attachment 5361236
> View attachment 5361237
> View attachment 5361238
> View attachment 5361239
> View attachment 5361240


WOW what a tease with that lovely mini skirt!
I really love the strappy style and recently saw a listing of a pair of stellar Uptown which looks really nice but not sure how I can put them together with either dresses or leggings so I let the chance slip away...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday today, my Nude Fetish Peeps get their first time out this spring...
> View attachment 5363634
> View attachment 5363635
> View attachment 5363636
> View attachment 5363637
> View attachment 5363638
> View attachment 5363639
> View attachment 5363640
> View attachment 5363641
> View attachment 5363642
> View attachment 5363644



Wonderful outfit  
The Nude Fetish Peeps is even more amazing when paired with jeans


----------



## KatPerry

Super casual and chic!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday today, my Nude Fetish Peeps get their first time out this spring...
> View attachment 5363634
> View attachment 5363635
> View attachment 5363636
> View attachment 5363637
> View attachment 5363638
> View attachment 5363639
> View attachment 5363640
> View attachment 5363641
> View attachment 5363642
> View attachment 5363644


Wow! Spring has begun!!! Impressive day outfit!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From a rainy day yesterday, a black trench coat with my Black Patent Pretty Woman 120 Boots...
> View attachment 5363619
> View attachment 5363621
> View attachment 5363625
> View attachment 5363626
> View attachment 5363627
> View attachment 5363628
> View attachment 5363629
> View attachment 5363630
> View attachment 5363631
> View attachment 5363632


Pure sensuality...



stilly said:


> From Casual Friday today, my Nude Fetish Peeps get their first time out this spring...
> View attachment 5363634
> View attachment 5363635
> View attachment 5363636
> View attachment 5363637
> View attachment 5363638
> View attachment 5363639
> View attachment 5363640
> View attachment 5363641
> View attachment 5363642
> View attachment 5363644


Pure elegance and style...


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> From a rainy day yesterday, a black trench coat with my Black Patent Pretty Woman 120 Boots...
> View attachment 5363619
> View attachment 5363621
> View attachment 5363625
> View attachment 5363626
> View attachment 5363627
> View attachment 5363628
> View attachment 5363629
> View attachment 5363630
> View attachment 5363631
> View attachment 5363632


Are the heels bent on these ? or should they look that way? x


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday today, my Nude Fetish Peeps get their first time out this spring...
> View attachment 5363634
> View attachment 5363635
> View attachment 5363636
> View attachment 5363637
> View attachment 5363638
> View attachment 5363639
> View attachment 5363640
> View attachment 5363641
> View attachment 5363642
> View attachment 5363644


not a fan of platforms or peep toes.. not sure why. but epic jeans!! those jeans would rock some anouk! wink wink.


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> WOW what a tease with that lovely mini skirt!
> I really love the strappy style and recently saw a listing of a pair of stellar Uptown which looks really nice but not sure how I can put them together with either dresses or leggings so I let the chance slip away...



Thanks *aprol*!!! I'm still on the hunt to find Uptowns with the 120mm heel in white or nude but they're very rare.



jeans&heels said:


> Wonderful outfit
> The Nude Fetish Peeps is even more amazing when paired with jeans



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! I'm looking forward to wearing more peep toes as the weather warms up.



KatPerry said:


> Super casual and chic!



Thanks *Kat*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> Wow! Spring has begun!!! Impressive day outfit!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I'm slowly migrating my spring/summer shoes...



heelsmodels said:


> Pure sensuality...
> 
> 
> Pure elegance and style...



Thanks as always *heelsmodels*!!!



Poocoo said:


> Are the heels bent on these ? or should they look that way? x



Yes the heels on these boots and some of my Pigalles have bent over time. Its fairly common with these styles. They're perfectly fine to still wear.


----------



## stilly

From the unusually cold weekend, my Black Python 120 So Kate Booties...


----------



## stilly

And for work this week, Black Kid So Kates...


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> From the unusually cold weekend, my Black Python 120 So Kate Booties...
> View attachment 5367465
> View attachment 5367466
> View attachment 5367469
> View attachment 5367470
> View attachment 5367471
> View attachment 5367472
> View attachment 5367474
> View attachment 5367475
> View attachment 5367476
> View attachment 5367477


absolutely fantastic. had some really bad news and this just made my day! epic love those any way you could find yourself in the leggings with some knee high boots?.. xx :0


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> And for work this week, Black Kid So Kates...
> View attachment 5367488
> View attachment 5367489
> View attachment 5367490
> View attachment 5367491
> View attachment 5367494
> View attachment 5367495
> View attachment 5367496
> View attachment 5367497
> View attachment 5367499


This is exquisite . may i please have a week in your office. YOU go! from rocking it in a hart stooping way ! takes your breath .  TO things of such delicacy. look up feminine in the dictionary ... is this picture close to that word! wo!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From the unusually cold weekend, my Black Python 120 So Kate Booties...
> View attachment 5367465
> View attachment 5367466
> View attachment 5367469
> View attachment 5367470
> View attachment 5367471
> View attachment 5367472
> View attachment 5367474
> View attachment 5367475
> View attachment 5367476
> View attachment 5367477


You know you made my day! Great eyecatching outfit! You are such a stunning girl!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> And for work this week, Black Kid So Kates...
> View attachment 5367488
> View attachment 5367489
> View attachment 5367490
> View attachment 5367491
> View attachment 5367494
> View attachment 5367495
> View attachment 5367496
> View attachment 5367497
> View attachment 5367499


Lovely look, great show with your Black Kid So Kates!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From the unusually cold weekend, my Black Python 120 So Kate Booties...
> View attachment 5367465
> View attachment 5367466
> View attachment 5367469
> View attachment 5367470
> View attachment 5367471
> View attachment 5367472
> View attachment 5367474
> View attachment 5367475
> View attachment 5367476
> View attachment 5367477


You look absolutely stunning. I really enjoy the black leggings and those booties. They match perfectly and black is always an amazing color.



stilly said:


> And for work this week, Black Kid So Kates...
> View attachment 5367488
> View attachment 5367489
> View attachment 5367490
> View attachment 5367491
> View attachment 5367494
> View attachment 5367495
> View attachment 5367496
> View attachment 5367497
> View attachment 5367499


This is not your typical style, but i enjoy the set long dress and classic high heels. So Kate are intemporal and match well with almost all outfits.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From the unusually cold weekend, my Black Python 120 So Kate Booties...
> View attachment 5367465
> View attachment 5367466
> View attachment 5367469
> View attachment 5367470
> View attachment 5367471
> View attachment 5367472
> View attachment 5367474
> View attachment 5367475
> View attachment 5367476
> View attachment 5367477


Stunning!! What a killer all-black outfit!!!


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> From the unusually cold weekend, my Black Python 120 So Kate Booties...
> View attachment 5367465
> View attachment 5367466
> View attachment 5367469
> View attachment 5367470
> View attachment 5367471
> View attachment 5367472
> View attachment 5367474
> View attachment 5367475
> View attachment 5367476
> View attachment 5367477


Wonderful Stilly. What are the leggings made of?  They look so good.


----------



## stilly

Poocoo said:


> This is exquisite . may i please have a week in your office. YOU go! from rocking it in a hart stooping way ! takes your breath .  TO things of such delicacy. look up feminine in the dictionary ... is this picture close to that word! wo!!!



Thanks *Poocoo*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> You know you made my day! Great eyecatching outfit! You are such a stunning girl!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> You look absolutely stunning. I really enjoy the black leggings and those booties. They match perfectly and black is always an amazing color.
> 
> 
> This is not your typical style, but i enjoy the set long dress and classic high heels. So Kate are intemporal and match well with almost all outfits.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I like to wear a long dress every once in a while as a change of pace...



aporl said:


> Stunning!! What a killer all-black outfit!!!



Thanks *aporl*!!!



Porsha said:


> Wonderful Stilly. What are the leggings made of?  They look so good.



Thanks *Porsha*!!! These are faux leather leggings from Commando. I find the faux leather leggings fit better than real leather.


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday today, Nude Salonu 120's with jeans and a cropped blazer...


----------



## stilly

And from earlier this week, Black Patent Piggies with a new Reformation dress...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Nude Salonu 120's with jeans and a cropped blazer...
> View attachment 5369973
> View attachment 5369974
> View attachment 5369976
> View attachment 5369977
> View attachment 5369978
> View attachment 5369979
> View attachment 5369980
> View attachment 5369981
> View attachment 5369982
> View attachment 5369983


Wow I really love this style. And you look so stunning under the mix of the sunlight and the shade!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Nude Salonu 120's with jeans and a cropped blazer...
> View attachment 5369973
> View attachment 5369974
> View attachment 5369976
> View attachment 5369977
> View attachment 5369978
> View attachment 5369979
> View attachment 5369980
> View attachment 5369981
> View attachment 5369982
> View attachment 5369983


Your casual outfit is amazing and very elegant. Your cropped blazer match perfectly with yours Nude Salonu. Simply amazing and very sexy.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> And from earlier this week, Black Patent Piggies with a new Reformation dress...
> View attachment 5369987
> View attachment 5369988
> View attachment 5369989
> View attachment 5369990
> View attachment 5369991
> View attachment 5369992
> View attachment 5369993
> View attachment 5369994
> View attachment 5369995
> View attachment 5369996


So classic, so elegant, so stunning, so sensual, so wonderful, so...
I could keep posting adjectives and I wouldn't stop soon.


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, a new Puff Sleeve Sweatshirt Dress with my Snakeskin Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 5357949
> View attachment 5357950
> View attachment 5357951
> View attachment 5357952
> View attachment 5357953
> View attachment 5357954
> View attachment 5357955
> View attachment 5357956
> View attachment 5357957
> View attachment 5357958


Well those 120 'Piggies' don't leave much to a toe-lover's imagination, do they Stilly?!  And as for your increasingly skillful heelpops and dips, a lovely glimpse of your toes in no. 9, while in no. 6 the extreme toe cleavage makes it appear you're almost dipping both shoes at once.  Beuatiful.



stilly said:


> And for Casual Friday, Nude Kid Viennana 120's with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5357967
> View attachment 5357969
> View attachment 5357970
> View attachment 5357971
> View attachment 5357972
> View attachment 5357973
> View attachment 5357974
> View attachment 5357977
> View attachment 5357978
> View attachment 5357980


Don't those straps press and pinch your winter corns Stilly?



stilly said:


> From Casual Friday today, my Nude Fetish Peeps get their first time out this spring...
> View attachment 5363634
> View attachment 5363635
> View attachment 5363636
> View attachment 5363637
> View attachment 5363638
> View attachment 5363639
> View attachment 5363640
> View attachment 5363641
> View attachment 5363642
> View attachment 5363644


Is there any reason you more often slide out of your left shoe rather than your right Stilly?  In several shots in this set this toe-lover just longs for you to 'unhook' a little from the right Fetish Peep!



stilly said:


> And from earlier this week, Black Patent Piggies with a new Reformation dress...
> View attachment 5369987
> View attachment 5369988
> View attachment 5369989
> View attachment 5369990
> View attachment 5369991
> View attachment 5369992
> View attachment 5369993
> View attachment 5369994
> View attachment 5369995
> View attachment 5369996


More (nearly) 'both-shoes-dips' Stilly, on account of the awesome toe-cleavage.  Mmmm.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Nude Salonu 120's with jeans and a cropped blazer...
> View attachment 5369973
> View attachment 5369974
> View attachment 5369976
> View attachment 5369977
> View attachment 5369978
> View attachment 5369979
> View attachment 5369980
> View attachment 5369981
> View attachment 5369982
> View attachment 5369983


 
Absolutely amazing
The cropped jeans look so good with these heels


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Nude Salonu 120's with jeans and a cropped blazer...
> View attachment 5369973
> View attachment 5369974
> View attachment 5369976
> View attachment 5369977
> View attachment 5369978
> View attachment 5369979
> View attachment 5369980
> View attachment 5369981
> View attachment 5369982
> View attachment 5369983


Love how your feet are shown off in the Salonus, love the cut and obviosly the mesh... the best of this outfit is the lenght of  your cropped blazer in combination with the skinnies... do i ask to much for some more b-side shots, lol!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> And from earlier this week, Black Patent Piggies with a new Reformation dress...
> View attachment 5369987
> View attachment 5369988
> View attachment 5369989
> View attachment 5369990
> View attachment 5369991
> View attachment 5369992
> View attachment 5369993
> View attachment 5369994
> View attachment 5369995
> View attachment 5369996


The dress looks pretty cool, lovely shoe play with the Piggies!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Wow I really love this style. And you look so stunning under the mix of the sunlight and the shade!



Thanks *aporl*!!! It was mixed light for these pics...



heelsmodels said:


> Your casual outfit is amazing and very elegant. Your cropped blazer match perfectly with yours Nude Salonu. Simply amazing and very sexy.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! Its a new blazer I got a while ago but I'm just getting around to wearing now...



heelsmodels said:


> So classic, so elegant, so stunning, so sensual, so wonderful, so...
> I could keep posting adjectives and I wouldn't stop soon.



Oh thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!



toelover said:


> Don't those straps press and pinch your winter corns Stilly?



No the straps don't hurt but this pair is a bit too small...



toelover said:


> Is there any reason you more often slide out of your left shoe rather than your right Stilly?  In several shots in this set this toe-lover just longs for you to 'unhook' a little from the right Fetish Peep!



This is really only an issue with Pigalles. My pinky toes always want to break out of the shoes.



toelover said:


> More (nearly) 'both-shoes-dips' Stilly, on account of the awesome toe-cleavage.  Mmmm.



Thanks *toelover*!!!  



jeans&heels said:


> Absolutely amazing
> The cropped jeans look so good with these heels



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! I wore the cropped jeans to show off the ankle straps.



Mitterman77 said:


> Love how your feet are shown off in the Salonus, love the cut and obviosly the mesh... the best of this outfit is the lenght of  your cropped blazer in combination with the skinnies... do i ask to much for some more b-side shots, lol!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

From the weekend, my Black Suede So Kate 120 Booties with jeans...


----------



## stilly

My new White Suede So Kates with a new navy blue Likely puff sleeve dress...
I bought these pre-owned but unworn...all the way from France.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My new White Suede So Kates with a new navy blue Likely puff sleeve dress...
> I bought these pre-owned but unworn...all the way from France.
> View attachment 5373097
> View attachment 5373100
> View attachment 5373101
> View attachment 5373102
> View attachment 5373103
> View attachment 5373104
> View attachment 5373106
> View attachment 5373108
> View attachment 5373109
> View attachment 5373110


Great purchase! You look so classy!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From the weekend, my Black Suede So Kate 120 Booties with jeans...
> View attachment 5373082
> View attachment 5373083
> View attachment 5373084
> View attachment 5373085
> View attachment 5373087
> View attachment 5373088
> View attachment 5373090
> View attachment 5373091
> View attachment 5373092
> View attachment 5373093


You look gorgeous and fantastic in black and blue. All the outfit is skinny and your silhouette is more visible. The jeans and booties always match perfectly.




stilly said:


> My new White Suede So Kates with a new navy blue Likely puff sleeve dress...
> I bought these pre-owned but unworn...all the way from France.
> View attachment 5373097
> View attachment 5373100
> View attachment 5373101
> View attachment 5373102
> View attachment 5373103
> View attachment 5373104
> View attachment 5373106
> View attachment 5373108
> View attachment 5373109
> View attachment 5373110


You look so elegant and sensual. Simple but wonderful and beautiful.
Those So Kate are gorgeous. Amazing purchase.


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> This is really only an issue with Pigalles. My pinky toes always want to break out of the shoes.


Methinks you didn't quite 'get' the point of my question Stilly.  I didn't mean 'slip out' = "pinky fighting to get out", but rather when _you_ _deliberately_ slide your foot out, dipping or heel-popping, whether for relief for your toes or to tease us - or both! Either way "toes out" is mmmm ... ... very nice. x


----------



## KatPerry

Love the outfit!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From the weekend, my Black Suede So Kate 120 Booties with jeans...
> View attachment 5373082
> View attachment 5373083
> View attachment 5373084
> View attachment 5373085
> View attachment 5373087
> View attachment 5373088
> View attachment 5373090
> View attachment 5373091
> View attachment 5373092
> View attachment 5373093



Perfection  
Love the ripped jeans and raw/cut hem on them


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Great purchase! You look so classy!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> You look gorgeous and fantastic in black and blue. All the outfit is skinny and your silhouette is more visible. The jeans and booties always match perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> You look so elegant and sensual. Simple but wonderful and beautiful.
> Those So Kate are gorgeous. Amazing purchase.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!



toelover said:


> Methinks you didn't quite 'get' the point of my question Stilly.  I didn't mean 'slip out' = "pinky fighting to get out", but rather when _you_ _deliberately_ slide your foot out, dipping or heel-popping, whether for relief for your toes or to tease us - or both! Either way "toes out" is mmmm ... ... very nice. x



With Pigalles its a little bit of both *toelover*... 



KatPerry said:


> Love the outfit!



Thanks *Kat*!!!



jeans&heels said:


> Perfection
> Love the ripped jeans and raw/cut hem on them



Thanks *jeans& heels*!!!
These are a new pair of Express jeans that are just the right length to show a bit of bare leg.


----------



## stilly

Mid week outfit in a new floral dress and Blue Patent So Kates...


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> With Pigalles its a little bit of both *toelover*...


Thanks Stilly.  Love it!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Mid week outfit in a new floral dress and Blue Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 5374693
> View attachment 5374694
> View attachment 5374695
> View attachment 5374697
> View attachment 5374698
> View attachment 5374699
> View attachment 5374701
> View attachment 5374702
> View attachment 5374703
> View attachment 5374704


Wow I really love this color blue, and surprisingly it fits perfectly with pink dress. So inspiring!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Wow I really love this color blue, and surprisingly it fits perfectly with pink dress. So inspiring!



Thanks *aporl*!!! I was trying to pick up the subtle blue floral hints in the pink dress...


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, Nude CL's with jeans and a casual ruffle jacket...


----------



## stilly

From a cold and windy (see pic 2) Saturday night, Black Patent Debout 120's...


----------



## MBB Fan

You are looking great in those DeBouts. As always.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude CL's with jeans and a casual ruffle jacket...
> View attachment 5377600
> View attachment 5377603
> View attachment 5377604
> View attachment 5377605
> View attachment 5377606
> View attachment 5377612
> View attachment 5377613
> View attachment 5377614
> View attachment 5377615
> View attachment 5377616


 
So gorgeous
Love the ripped jeans and raw hem


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> From a cold and windy (see pic 2) Saturday night, Black Patent Debout 120's...
> View attachment 5377617
> View attachment 5377618
> View attachment 5377619
> View attachment 5377620
> View attachment 5377625
> View attachment 5377626
> View attachment 5377628
> View attachment 5377629
> View attachment 5377630
> View attachment 5377631


skirt is epic!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Mid week outfit in a new floral dress and Blue Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 5374693
> View attachment 5374694
> View attachment 5374695
> View attachment 5374697
> View attachment 5374698
> View attachment 5374699
> View attachment 5374701
> View attachment 5374702
> View attachment 5374703
> View attachment 5374704


Great oufit! The So kates in blue are great and the pursematches perfectly!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From a cold and windy (see pic 2) Saturday night, Black Patent Debout 120's...
> View attachment 5377617
> View attachment 5377618
> View attachment 5377619
> View attachment 5377620
> View attachment 5377625
> View attachment 5377626
> View attachment 5377628
> View attachment 5377629
> View attachment 5377630
> View attachment 5377631


OMG! You made my days again! Really a big like for the outfit and the Debouts... thank you even more for fighting the wind and the cold to give us fans and admirers a relly great show, i'm pretty sure eveyone appreaciate it!!!!


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> From a cold and windy (see pic 2) Saturday night, Black Patent Debout 120's...
> View attachment 5377617
> View attachment 5377618
> View attachment 5377619
> View attachment 5377620
> View attachment 5377625
> View attachment 5377626
> View attachment 5377628
> View attachment 5377629
> View attachment 5377630
> View attachment 5377631


Absolutely stunning as always. I love the heels


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude CL's with jeans and a casual ruffle jacket...
> View attachment 5377600
> View attachment 5377603
> View attachment 5377604
> View attachment 5377605
> View attachment 5377606
> View attachment 5377612
> View attachment 5377613
> View attachment 5377614
> View attachment 5377615
> View attachment 5377616


I love that nude strap CL, would love to see you showcasing more of the strap heels!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From a cold and windy (see pic 2) Saturday night, Black Patent Debout 120's...
> View attachment 5377617
> View attachment 5377618
> View attachment 5377619
> View attachment 5377620
> View attachment 5377625
> View attachment 5377626
> View attachment 5377628
> View attachment 5377629
> View attachment 5377630
> View attachment 5377631


Must be the most beautiful pictures I have ever seen. I’ll be over the moon if you could post extra close-up shots on it!


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> From a cold and windy (see pic 2) Saturday night, Black Patent Debout 120's...


A lucky perfect pin-up shot in picture 2


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> From a cold and windy (see pic 2) Saturday night, Black Patent Debout 120's...
> View attachment 5377617
> View attachment 5377618
> View attachment 5377619
> View attachment 5377620
> View attachment 5377625
> View attachment 5377626
> View attachment 5377628
> View attachment 5377629
> View attachment 5377630
> View attachment 5377631


Really a big crush on the outfit and the Debouts... I'm always in awe when you face the wind and the cold to offer your fans a very nice show. Well done


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> And from today, Black Suede So Kates on a chilly morning...
> View attachment 5340721
> View attachment 5340722
> View attachment 5340723
> View attachment 5340724
> View attachment 5340725
> View attachment 5340726
> View attachment 5340727
> View attachment 5340728
> View attachment 5340729
> View attachment 5340730


how did i miss this .....


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From a cold and windy (see pic 2) Saturday night, Black Patent Debout 120's...
> View attachment 5377617
> View attachment 5377618
> View attachment 5377619
> View attachment 5377620
> View attachment 5377625
> View attachment 5377626
> View attachment 5377628
> View attachment 5377629
> View attachment 5377630
> View attachment 5377631


More yummy Debouts 0h so lovely


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude CL's with jeans and a casual ruffle jacket...
> View attachment 5377600
> View attachment 5377603
> View attachment 5377604
> View attachment 5377605
> View attachment 5377606
> View attachment 5377612
> View attachment 5377613
> View attachment 5377614
> View attachment 5377615
> View attachment 5377616


This casual outfit is fantastic. Jeans and high heels always match so well.




stilly said:


> From a cold and windy (see pic 2) Saturday night, Black Patent Debout 120's...
> View attachment 5377617
> View attachment 5377618
> View attachment 5377619
> View attachment 5377620
> View attachment 5377625
> View attachment 5377626
> View attachment 5377628
> View attachment 5377629
> View attachment 5377630
> View attachment 5377631


You look stunning and super sexy, but at the same time, you look as an executive. The outfit is perfect for a working meeting.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Mid week outfit in a new floral dress and Blue Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 5374693
> View attachment 5374694
> View attachment 5374695
> View attachment 5374697
> View attachment 5374698
> View attachment 5374699
> View attachment 5374701
> View attachment 5374702
> View attachment 5374703
> View attachment 5374704


I almost missed this wonderful outfit. You look super sexy.


----------



## stilly

MBB Fan said:


> You are looking great in those DeBouts. As always.



Thanks *MBB*!!!



jeans&heels said:


> So gorgeous
> Love the ripped jeans and raw hem



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!
I'm liking the raw hem jeans lately...



Poocoo said:


> skirt is epic!!!



Thanks *Poocoo*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> OMG! You made my days again! Really a big like for the outfit and the Debouts... thank you even more for fighting the wind and the cold to give us fans and admirers a relly great show, i'm pretty sure eveyone appreaciate it!!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! Hopefully it gets a little warmer and less windy soon...



Neil t said:


> Absolutely stunning as always. I love the heels



Thanks *Neil*!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Must be the most beautiful pictures I have ever seen. I’ll be over the moon if you could post extra close-up shots on it!



Aww thanks *aporl*!!! Some more close-ups of the Black Patent Debouts...one of my favs


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> A lucky perfect pin-up shot in picture 2



I do love that pic as well *MsYvonne*...


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Really a big crush on the outfit and the Debouts... I'm always in awe when you face the wind and the cold to offer your fans a very nice show. Well done



Thanks *seraphin*!!! I do hope it warms up soon...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> This casual outfit is fantastic. Jeans and high heels always match so well.
> 
> 
> 
> You look stunning and super sexy, but at the same time, you look as an executive. The outfit is perfect for a working meeting.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! All black works for almost any situation...


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, White Patent Pigalle 120's with jeans...


----------



## stilly

And from the weekend, Black & White...


----------



## MsYvonne

Black & White & Red!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Aww thanks *aporl*!!! Some more close-ups of the Black Patent Debouts...one of my favs
> View attachment 5382845
> View attachment 5382846
> View attachment 5382847
> View attachment 5382848
> View attachment 5382849
> View attachment 5382850


Simply perfect!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> And from the weekend, Black & White...
> View attachment 5382869
> View attachment 5382870
> View attachment 5382871
> View attachment 5382872
> View attachment 5382873
> View attachment 5382875
> View attachment 5382876
> View attachment 5382877
> View attachment 5382878
> View attachment 5382879


Black and white and toned and sexy and long and stunning and big tease and classy and such a big turn on!


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> And from the weekend, Black & White...
> View attachment 5382869
> View attachment 5382870
> View attachment 5382871
> View attachment 5382872
> View attachment 5382873
> View attachment 5382875
> View attachment 5382876
> View attachment 5382877
> View attachment 5382878
> View attachment 5382879


you should deffo do a video xx


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, White Patent Pigalle 120's with jeans...
> View attachment 5382858
> View attachment 5382859
> View attachment 5382860
> View attachment 5382861
> View attachment 5382863
> View attachment 5382864
> View attachment 5382865
> View attachment 5382866
> View attachment 5382867
> View attachment 5382868


You look beautiful, as always when you choose jeans and high heels to make part of your casual outfit.



stilly said:


> And from the weekend, Black & White...
> View attachment 5382869
> View attachment 5382870
> View attachment 5382871
> View attachment 5382872
> View attachment 5382873
> View attachment 5382875
> View attachment 5382876
> View attachment 5382877
> View attachment 5382878
> View attachment 5382879


Gorgeous and sexy. Hot Chicks are always another level. Every outfit is always improved with a pair of Hot Chicks. Even your stunning legs always look better when you are wearing 130mm heels.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> And from the weekend, Black & White...
> View attachment 5382869
> View attachment 5382870
> View attachment 5382871
> View attachment 5382872
> View attachment 5382873
> View attachment 5382875
> View attachment 5382876
> View attachment 5382877
> View attachment 5382878
> View attachment 5382879


A pretty classy and sexy outfit for dinner this weekend


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Black & White & Red!



There's always a little bit of *red*...



Mitterman77 said:


> Black and white and toned and sexy and long and stunning and big tease and classy and such a big turn on!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



Poocoo said:


> you should deffo do a video xx



Some day...



heelsmodels said:


> You look beautiful, as always when you choose jeans and high heels to make part of your casual outfit.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous and sexy. Hot Chicks are always another level. Every outfit is always improved with a pair of Hot Chicks. Even your stunning legs always look better when you are wearing 130mm heels.



Oh thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! I do love the Hot Chicks...



seraphin92 said:


> A pretty classy and sexy outfit for dinner this weekend



Thanks *seraphin*!!!


----------



## stilly

From a rather cold Easter Sunday...a new Floral Reformation Dress and some pastel SK's...


----------



## stilly

My Nude Kide Pigalle 120's on yet another windy day...  
(I posted this last week but apparently the site had some technical issue and the post was deleted)


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, White Patent Pigalle 120's with jeans...
> View attachment 5382858
> View attachment 5382859
> View attachment 5382860
> View attachment 5382861
> View attachment 5382863
> View attachment 5382864
> View attachment 5382865
> View attachment 5382866
> View attachment 5382867
> View attachment 5382868



So classy and beautiful outfit


----------



## Heelsandfeet

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude CL's with jeans and a casual ruffle jacket...
> View attachment 5377600
> View attachment 5377603
> View attachment 5377604
> View attachment 5377605
> View attachment 5377606
> View attachment 5377612
> View attachment 5377613
> View attachment 5377614
> View attachment 5377615
> View attachment 5377616


OMG You are so sexy!


----------



## chowlover2

stilly said:


> From a rather cold Easter Sunday...a new Floral Reformation Dress and some pastel SK's...
> View attachment 5383570
> View attachment 5383571
> View attachment 5383572
> View attachment 5383573
> View attachment 5383574
> View attachment 5383575
> View attachment 5383576
> View attachment 5383577
> View attachment 5383578
> View attachment 5383579


You are spring personified Stilly! Love your dress and your shoes are my favorite color!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My Nude Kide Pigalle 120's on yet another windy day...
> (I posted this last week but apparently the site had some technical issue and the post was deleted)
> View attachment 5383580
> View attachment 5383581
> View attachment 5383582
> View attachment 5383583
> View attachment 5383584
> View attachment 5383585
> View attachment 5383586
> View attachment 5383588
> View attachment 5383590
> View attachment 5383591


My favorite spring model!!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From a rather cold Easter Sunday...a new Floral Reformation Dress and some pastel SK's...
> View attachment 5383570
> View attachment 5383571
> View attachment 5383572
> View attachment 5383573
> View attachment 5383574
> View attachment 5383575
> View attachment 5383576
> View attachment 5383577
> View attachment 5383578
> View attachment 5383579


You look gorgeous and very sensual. I really like those Hortensia Patent So Kate, once the color is fantastic.



stilly said:


> My Nude Kide Pigalle 120's on yet another windy day...
> (I posted this last week but apparently the site had some technical issue and the post was deleted)
> View attachment 5383580
> View attachment 5383581
> View attachment 5383582
> View attachment 5383583
> View attachment 5383584
> View attachment 5383585
> View attachment 5383586
> View attachment 5383588
> View attachment 5383590
> View attachment 5383591


Amazing outfit. You look sensual and very elegant with that outfit.


----------



## allar

stilly said:


> And from the weekend, Black & White...These Hot Chicks fit you perfectly, hope to see a Hot Chick week soon. You look so comfortable in them , can you wear these all day?
> View attachment 5382869
> View attachment 5382870
> View attachment 5382871
> View attachment 5382872
> View attachment 5382873
> View attachment 5382875
> View attachment 5382876
> View attachment 5382877
> View attachment 5382878
> View attachment 5382879


----------



## allar

stilly said:


> From a rather cold Easter Sunday...a new Floral Reformation Dress and some pastel SK's...
> View attachment 5383570
> View attachment 5383571
> View attachment 5383572
> View attachment 5383573
> View attachment 5383574
> View attachment 5383575
> View attachment 5383576
> View attachment 5383577
> View attachment 5383578
> View attachment 5383579


Your right pinkie toe looks tortured here  
  are these still breaking in or is that typical in pointy heels?


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> So classy and beautiful outfit



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



Heelsandfeet said:


> OMG You are so sexy!



Thanks *Heelsandfeet*!!!



chowlover2 said:


> You are spring personified Stilly! Love your dress and your shoes are my favorite color!



Thanks *chowlover*!!! I love the coming of Spring... 



Mitterman77 said:


> My favorite spring model!!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> You look gorgeous and very sensual. I really like those Hortensia Patent So Kate, once the color is fantastic.
> 
> 
> Amazing outfit. You look sensual and very elegant with that outfit.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!



allar said:


> Your right pinkie toe looks tortured here
> are these still breaking in or is that typical in pointy heels?



No my pinkie toe is fine. These are new though so they do need some breaking in. The Pigalles are more challenging for my pinkie toes.


----------



## stilly

Spring Booties with a new Caroline Constas dress...


----------



## stilly

Just a peek of heel with a floral maxi dress...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Just a peek of heel with a floral maxi dress...
> View attachment 5385931
> View attachment 5385932
> View attachment 5385933
> View attachment 5385934
> View attachment 5385935
> View attachment 5385936
> View attachment 5385937
> View attachment 5385938
> View attachment 5385939
> View attachment 5385940


I love this angle, lovely!

Any casual outfit displays for this week?


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Just a peek of heel with a floral maxi dress...
> View attachment 5385931
> View attachment 5385932
> View attachment 5385933
> View attachment 5385934
> View attachment 5385935
> View attachment 5385936
> View attachment 5385937
> View attachment 5385938
> View attachment 5385939
> View attachment 5385940


You love gorgeous and very elegant. lovely outfit.


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Spring Booties with a new Caroline Constas dress...
> View attachment 5385921
> View attachment 5385922
> View attachment 5385923
> View attachment 5385924
> View attachment 5385925
> View attachment 5385926
> View attachment 5385927
> View attachment 5385928
> View attachment 5385929
> View attachment 5385930


I actually do LOVE the look of pointed toe metal toe caps. Do you have any other heels of this type you could post ? Thank you in advance my dear.


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> And from the weekend, Black & White...
> View attachment 5382869
> View attachment 5382870
> View attachment 5382871
> View attachment 5382872
> View attachment 5382873
> View attachment 5382875
> View attachment 5382876
> View attachment 5382877
> View attachment 5382878
> View attachment 5382879


 absolutely stunning as always


----------



## Maxl

stilly said:


> From a cold and windy (see pic 2) Saturday night, Black Patent Debout 120's...
> View attachment 5377617
> View attachment 5377618
> View attachment 5377619
> View attachment 5377620
> View attachment 5377625
> View attachment 5377626
> View attachment 5377628
> View attachment 5377629
> View attachment 5377630
> View attachment 5377631





stilly said:


> Aww thanks *aporl*!!! Some more close-ups of the Black Patent Debouts...one of my favs
> View attachment 5382845
> View attachment 5382846
> View attachment 5382847
> View attachment 5382848
> View attachment 5382849
> View attachment 5382850


Mine too!! I love them, they shows the right amount of feet and cleavage!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> I love this angle, lovely!
> 
> Any casual outfit displays for this week?



Thanks *aporl*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> You love gorgeous and very elegant. lovely outfit.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!



Christina2 said:


> I actually do LOVE the look of pointed toe metal toe caps. Do you have any other heels of this type you could post ? Thank you in advance my dear.



Thanks *Christina*!!!
I actually have pair of black slingbacks with this same silver toe cap.
I'll wear them in future set!



Neil t said:


> absolutely stunning as always



Thanks *Neil*!!!



Maxl said:


> Mine too!! I love them, they shows the right amount of feet and cleavage!!



Thanks *Maxl*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday this week...


----------



## stilly

From Saturday night, White Patent Crosspiga 120's...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, White Patent Pigalle 120's with jeans...
> View attachment 5382858
> View attachment 5382859
> View attachment 5382860
> View attachment 5382861
> View attachment 5382863
> View attachment 5382864
> View attachment 5382865
> View attachment 5382866
> View attachment 5382867
> View attachment 5382868


Love the Pigalles in white with the cute bag... looks great with the jeans!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> And from the weekend, Black & White...
> View attachment 5382869
> View attachment 5382870
> View attachment 5382871
> View attachment 5382872
> View attachment 5382873
> View attachment 5382875
> View attachment 5382876
> View attachment 5382877
> View attachment 5382878
> View attachment 5382879


Your legs on the HC with this mini looks even longer.... that ankle bracelet attires even more attention! Love the leather jacket and that sleeves, lol!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday this week...
> View attachment 5387981
> View attachment 5387982
> View attachment 5387983
> View attachment 5387984
> View attachment 5387985
> View attachment 5387986
> View attachment 5387987
> View attachment 5387988
> View attachment 5387989
> View attachment 5387990


No words needed... simply stunning, that seetrough mesh is sexy and these leggings are sooooo figure hugging!!! You rock!



stilly said:


> From Saturday night, White Patent Crosspiga 120's...
> View attachment 5387993
> View attachment 5387994
> View attachment 5387995
> View attachment 5387996
> View attachment 5387997
> View attachment 5387998
> View attachment 5387999
> View attachment 5388000
> View attachment 5388001
> View attachment 5388003


These crosspigas show off one of your sexiest toeclevage! girlish and sexy!



stilly said:


> Just a peek of heel with a floral maxi dress...
> View attachment 5385931
> View attachment 5385932
> View attachment 5385933
> View attachment 5385934
> View attachment 5385935
> View attachment 5385936
> View attachment 5385937
> View attachment 5385938
> View attachment 5385939
> View attachment 5385940


Wow, you look amazing!


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> From Saturday night, White Patent Crosspiga 120's...
> View attachment 5387993
> View attachment 5387994
> View attachment 5387995
> View attachment 5387996
> View attachment 5387997
> View attachment 5387998
> View attachment 5387999
> View attachment 5388000
> View attachment 5388001
> View attachment 5388003


Hî Stilly
Nice oufit! Chic and classy . I like crosspiga.
Do you have any photos taken from behind?


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Spring Booties with a new Caroline Constas dress...
> View attachment 5385921
> View attachment 5385922
> View attachment 5385923
> View attachment 5385924
> View attachment 5385925
> View attachment 5385926
> View attachment 5385927
> View attachment 5385928
> View attachment 5385929
> View attachment 5385930


You look so splendid, gorgeous and stylish. Your spring look is amazing and the dress and the CalamiJane booties match perfectly. The white booties and white bag look perfect.



stilly said:


> Just a peek of heel with a floral maxi dress...
> View attachment 5385931
> View attachment 5385932
> View attachment 5385933
> View attachment 5385934
> View attachment 5385935
> View attachment 5385936
> View attachment 5385937
> View attachment 5385938
> View attachment 5385939
> View attachment 5385940


I'm not used to seeing you in a long dress, but you never disappoint. I have to be honest, but high heels always improve any outfit and this outfit isn't an exception. You look wonderful.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday this week...
> View attachment 5387981
> View attachment 5387982
> View attachment 5387983
> View attachment 5387984
> View attachment 5387985
> View attachment 5387986
> View attachment 5387987
> View attachment 5387988
> View attachment 5387989
> View attachment 5387990


You look absolutelly stunning all in black. the tight leggings and the high heels are perfect on you and turn you very hot.



stilly said:


> From Saturday night, White Patent Crosspiga 120's...
> View attachment 5387993
> View attachment 5387994
> View attachment 5387995
> View attachment 5387996
> View attachment 5387997
> View attachment 5387998
> View attachment 5387999
> View attachment 5388000
> View attachment 5388001
> View attachment 5388003


You look stylish and beautiful... as usual.


----------



## LOUIE13

Yikes, I gotta hand it to you Stilly.  I would break my neck in most of those heels...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Wow, you look amazing!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Hî Stilly
> Nice oufit! Chic and classy . I like crosspiga.
> Do you have any photos taken from behind?



Thanks *seraphin*!!!
Some behind pics...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look so splendid, gorgeous and stylish. Your spring look is amazing and the dress and the CalamiJane booties match perfectly. The white booties and white bag look perfect.
> 
> 
> I'm not used to seeing you in a long dress, but you never disappoint. I have to be honest, but high heels always improve any outfit and this outfit isn't an exception. You look wonderful.



Oh thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! I'm wearing more maxi/midi dresses lately and I like the subtlety of the high heels peeking out from behind the more conservative, long dress line. You'll see a few more longer dresses going forward...


----------



## stilly

LOUIE13 said:


> Yikes, I gotta hand it to you Stilly.  I would break my neck in most of those heels...



Thanks *LOUIE*!!! I have many, many years experience at this point from wearing heels almost every day of the week.


----------



## stilly

From today, a new, pale sage skirt suit with my Silver & White Python So Kates...


----------



## stilly

Pink Suede Geo 120 Pumps...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From today, a new, pale sage skirt suit with my Silver & White Python So Kates...
> View attachment 5389753
> View attachment 5389754
> View attachment 5389755
> View attachment 5389756
> View attachment 5389757
> View attachment 5389758
> View attachment 5389759
> View attachment 5389760
> View attachment 5389761
> View attachment 5389762
> View attachment 5389763
> View attachment 5389764


Love the skirt suit! And what a tease with the last pic!!!!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday this week...
> View attachment 5387981
> View attachment 5387982
> View attachment 5387983
> View attachment 5387984
> View attachment 5387985
> View attachment 5387986
> View attachment 5387987
> View attachment 5387988
> View attachment 5387989
> View attachment 5387990


I always enjoy watching your outfits with leather pants, what a beautiful shape of legs you have!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From today, a new, pale sage skirt suit with my Silver & White Python So Kates...
> View attachment 5389753
> View attachment 5389754
> View attachment 5389755
> View attachment 5389756
> View attachment 5389757
> View attachment 5389758
> View attachment 5389759
> View attachment 5389760
> View attachment 5389761
> View attachment 5389762
> View attachment 5389763
> View attachment 5389764


Stunning outfit. You look gorgeous and very elegant. That can be considered an executive outfit for work. I bet you had an important meeting.




stilly said:


> Pink Suede Geo 120 Pumps...
> View attachment 5389771
> View attachment 5389772
> View attachment 5389773
> View attachment 5389774
> View attachment 5389775
> View attachment 5389776
> View attachment 5389777
> View attachment 5389778
> View attachment 5389779
> View attachment 5389780


Simply beautiful. You look amazing, as usual. All diferent colors match so well and the scarf is an incredible final touch.


----------



## DaveBeer

stilly said:


> From today, a new, pale sage skirt suit with my Silver & White Python So Kates...
> View attachment 5389753
> View attachment 5389754
> View attachment 5389755
> View attachment 5389756
> View attachment 5389757
> View attachment 5389758
> View attachment 5389759
> View attachment 5389760
> View attachment 5389761
> View attachment 5389762
> View attachment 5389763
> View attachment 5389764


The Moment everyone of use was waiting for! Always!! Thank you


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> From today, a new, pale sage skirt suit with my Silver & White Python So Kates...





stilly said:


> Pink Suede Geo 120 Pumps...


From very sexy business style to girly sexy


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> Pink Suede Geo 120 Pumps...
> View attachment 5389771
> View attachment 5389772
> View attachment 5389773
> View attachment 5389774
> View attachment 5389775
> View attachment 5389776
> View attachment 5389777
> View attachment 5389778
> View attachment 5389779
> View attachment 5389780


wo!! love it!


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> From Saturday night, White Patent Crosspiga 120's...
> View attachment 5387993
> View attachment 5387994
> View attachment 5387995
> View attachment 5387996
> View attachment 5387997
> View attachment 5387998
> View attachment 5387999
> View attachment 5388000
> View attachment 5388001
> View attachment 5388003


hoe epic!!! are those...    do you have them in black patient?...


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> From today, a new, pale sage skirt suit with my Silver & White Python So Kates...
> View attachment 5389753
> View attachment 5389754
> View attachment 5389755
> View attachment 5389756
> View attachment 5389757
> View attachment 5389758
> View attachment 5389759
> View attachment 5389760
> View attachment 5389761
> View attachment 5389762
> View attachment 5389763
> View attachment 5389764


Very nice skirt suit with So Kate python. A sexy business style!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Love the skirt suit! And what a tease with the last pic!!!!



Oh thanks *aporl*!!!
I still like a little skirt suit...even though nobody dresses up anymore.



aporl said:


> I always enjoy watching your outfits with leather pants, what a beautiful shape of legs you have!!



Thanks *aporl*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> Stunning outfit. You look gorgeous and very elegant. That can be considered an executive outfit for work. I bet you had an important meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> Simply beautiful. You look amazing, as usual. All diferent colors match so well and the scarf is an incredible final touch.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! I'm one of the few people that still dresses up a bit for work...



DaveBeer said:


> The Moment everyone of use was waiting for! Always!! Thank you



Thanks *Dave*!!!



MsYvonne said:


> From very sexy business style to girly sexy



I do love the girly girl look *MsYvonne*... as one of a shrinking group of folks that still dresses up for work and going out...



Poocoo said:


> hoe epic!!! are those...    do you have them in black patient?...



Thanks *Poocoo*!!! I have the Crosspigas in Black Jazz, Nude Patent and Gray Python as well. Its one of my favorite CL styles!



seraphin92 said:


> Very nice skirt suit with So Kate python. A sexy business style!



Thanks so much *seraphin*!!!


----------



## stilly

From earlier this week, Black Crystal Python So Kates with a new Polka Dot dress...


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday today, Leopard Patent Double Fronts (or is it Front Doubles??? I'm bad with the style names ) with jeans and a leather jacket...


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> Thanks *Poocoo*!!! I have the Crosspigas in Black Jazz, Nude Patent and Gray Python as well. Its one of my favorite CL styles!


wo!! all of them.   can we see the black?


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Leopard Patent Double Fronts (or is it Front Doubles??? I'm bad with the style names ) with jeans and a leather jacket...
> View attachment 5392235
> View attachment 5392236
> View attachment 5392237
> View attachment 5392238
> View attachment 5392239
> View attachment 5392240
> View attachment 5392241
> View attachment 5392242
> View attachment 5392243
> View attachment 5392244
> View attachment 5392245
> View attachment 5392246



So gorgeous, absolute perfection
And the fryed hems


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, Black Crystal Python So Kates with a new Polka Dot dress...
> View attachment 5392223
> View attachment 5392224
> View attachment 5392225
> View attachment 5392226
> View attachment 5392227
> View attachment 5392228
> View attachment 5392229
> View attachment 5392230
> View attachment 5392231
> View attachment 5392232


You are fantastic and beautiful. This outfit has a spring and light look, but at the same time, elegant, simple and sensual.


stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Leopard Patent Double Fronts (or is it Front Doubles??? I'm bad with the style names ) with jeans and a leather jacket...
> View attachment 5392235
> View attachment 5392236
> View attachment 5392237
> View attachment 5392238
> View attachment 5392239
> View attachment 5392240
> View attachment 5392241
> View attachment 5392242
> View attachment 5392243
> View attachment 5392244
> View attachment 5392245
> View attachment 5392246


Amazing casual outfit. You never fail in your choices. The jacket, jeans and high heels gives you a sportive and sensual look. By the way, the high heels are called Front Double, just to remind you.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From today, a new, pale sage skirt suit with my Silver & White Python So Kates...
> View attachment 5389753
> View attachment 5389754
> View attachment 5389755
> View attachment 5389756
> View attachment 5389757
> View attachment 5389758
> View attachment 5389759
> View attachment 5389760
> View attachment 5389761
> View attachment 5389762
> View attachment 5389763
> View attachment 5389764


Classy business outfit, great colour combi, great feet show!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Pink Suede Geo 120 Pumps...
> View attachment 5389771
> View attachment 5389772
> View attachment 5389773
> View attachment 5389774
> View attachment 5389775
> View attachment 5389776
> View attachment 5389777
> View attachment 5389778
> View attachment 5389779
> View attachment 5389780


Wow! What an eyecatcher! Everything matches, purse, heels, foulard and that OMG long legs!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Leopard Patent Double Fronts (or is it Front Doubles??? I'm bad with the style names ) with jeans and a leather jacket...
> View attachment 5392235
> View attachment 5392236
> View attachment 5392237
> View attachment 5392238
> View attachment 5392239
> View attachment 5392240
> View attachment 5392241
> View attachment 5392242
> View attachment 5392243
> View attachment 5392244
> View attachment 5392245
> View attachment 5392246


Another sexy casuals!!


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Leopard Patent Double Fronts (or is it Front Doubles??? I'm bad with the style names ) with jeans and a leather jacket...
> View attachment 5392235
> View attachment 5392236
> View attachment 5392237
> View attachment 5392238
> View attachment 5392239
> View attachment 5392240
> View attachment 5392241
> View attachment 5392242
> View attachment 5392243
> View attachment 5392244
> View attachment 5392245
> View attachment 5392246


For some reason those look rather 'unforgiving' on your toes Stilly.  Do the wraparound cross-pieces somehow stiffen the toebox?  How (un)comfortable are they?


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, Black Crystal Python So Kates with a new Polka Dot dress...
> View attachment 5392223
> View attachment 5392224
> View attachment 5392225
> View attachment 5392226
> View attachment 5392227
> View attachment 5392228
> View attachment 5392229
> View attachment 5392230
> View attachment 5392231
> View attachment 5392232


Love the dress, love the heels and love the bracelette!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday today, Leopard Patent Double Fronts (or is it Front Doubles??? I'm bad with the style names ) with jeans and a leather jacket...
> View attachment 5392235
> View attachment 5392236
> View attachment 5392237
> View attachment 5392238
> View attachment 5392239
> View attachment 5392240
> View attachment 5392241
> View attachment 5392242
> View attachment 5392243
> View attachment 5392244
> View attachment 5392245
> View attachment 5392246


You look great! Eyecatching shiny heels, love the leather jacket, the jeans are perfect ... especially on pic 3 and 9, lol!


----------



## aporl

Btw would we see your heel-pop post with Iriza soon? That would be more than sexy!


----------



## stilly

Poocoo said:


> wo!! all of them.   can we see the black?



I'll wear the Black Crosspigas soon *Poocoo*!


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> So gorgeous, absolute perfection
> And the fryed hems



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!
These are probably my most comfortable and worn jeans...Good America Good Legs Jeans.


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You are fantastic and beautiful. This outfit has a spring and light look, but at the same time, elegant, simple and sensual.
> 
> Amazing casual outfit. You never fail in your choices. The jacket, jeans and high heels gives you a sportive and sensual look. By the way, the high heels are called Front Double, just to remind you.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! I can never remember the style names...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Wow! What an eyecatcher! Everything matches, purse, heels, foulard and that OMG long legs!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Another sexy casuals!!



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

toelover said:


> For some reason those look rather 'unforgiving' on your toes Stilly.  Do the wraparound cross-pieces somehow stiffen the toebox?  How (un)comfortable are they?



These are actually fairly comfy *toelover*. I think the wraparound straps are decorative more than functional. The open top gives my toes a little more room.


----------



## stilly

From the weekend, Black Kid Allenissima 130's with a new Caroline Costas Plaid Mini Dress...


----------



## stilly

From a bit of a rainy day today, Black Patent Pigalle 120's...


----------



## account107

stilly said:


> From a bit of a rainy day today, Black Patent Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 5396123


Very nice heels!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From the weekend, Black Kid Allenissima 130's with a new Caroline Costas Plaid Mini Dress...
> View attachment 5396110
> View attachment 5396111
> View attachment 5396112
> View attachment 5396113
> View attachment 5396114
> View attachment 5396115
> View attachment 5396116
> View attachment 5396120
> View attachment 5396121
> View attachment 5396122


You look absolutely gorgeous and sensual with that outfit. Never forget, for me it is always a great pleasure to watch you wearing 130mm stilettos heels. The dress is beautiful, but your amazing body does the rest. Those stunning legs and the 130mm heels complete the picture. You are dress to kill...



stilly said:


> From a bit of a rainy day today, Black Patent Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 5396123
> View attachment 5396124
> View attachment 5396125
> View attachment 5396126
> View attachment 5396127
> View attachment 5396128
> View attachment 5396130
> View attachment 5396131
> View attachment 5396132
> View attachment 5396133


You are wonderful... Simple, classic and very elegant. Black and white rarely fail.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From the weekend, Black Kid Allenissima 130's with a new Caroline Costas Plaid Mini Dress...
> View attachment 5396110
> View attachment 5396111
> View attachment 5396112
> View attachment 5396113
> View attachment 5396114
> View attachment 5396115
> View attachment 5396116
> View attachment 5396120
> View attachment 5396121
> View attachment 5396122


Cute dress


stilly said:


> From the weekend, Black Kid Allenissima 130's with a new Caroline Costas Plaid Mini Dress...
> View attachment 5396110
> View attachment 5396111
> View attachment 5396112
> View attachment 5396113
> View attachment 5396114
> View attachment 5396115
> View attachment 5396116
> View attachment 5396120
> View attachment 5396121
> View attachment 5396122


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From a bit of a rainy day today, Black Patent Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 5396123
> View attachment 5396124
> View attachment 5396125
> View attachment 5396126
> View attachment 5396127
> View attachment 5396128
> View attachment 5396130
> View attachment 5396131
> View attachment 5396132
> View attachment 5396133


God your arch of your feet looks amazing on these 130s and those legs in the last pic are OMG!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From a bit of a rainy day today, Black Patent Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 5396123
> View attachment 5396124
> View attachment 5396125
> View attachment 5396126
> View attachment 5396127
> View attachment 5396128
> View attachment 5396130
> View attachment 5396131
> View attachment 5396132
> View attachment 5396133


The Piggies are so beautiful!!!


----------



## stilly

account107 said:


> Very nice heels!



Thanks *account107*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look absolutely gorgeous and sensual with that outfit. Never forget, for me it is always a great pleasure to watch you wearing 130mm stilettos heels. The dress is beautiful, but your amazing body does the rest. Those stunning legs and the 130mm heels complete the picture. You are dress to kill...
> 
> 
> You are wonderful... Simple, classic and very elegant. Black and white rarely fail.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> God your arch of your feet looks amazing on these 130s and those legs in the last pic are OMG!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

From earlier in the week, White Calf Zarli So Kates...


----------



## stilly

Is it White Leather Pants season yet? I assumed so for Casual Friday today...with my well worn Black Kid So Kates...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Is it White Leather Pants season yet? I assumed so for Casual Friday today...with my well worn Black Kid So Kates...
> View attachment 5397511
> View attachment 5397512
> View attachment 5397515
> View attachment 5397517
> View attachment 5397518
> View attachment 5397519
> View attachment 5397520
> View attachment 5397521
> View attachment 5397522
> View attachment 5397523


Lovely, it was absolutely white-hot!!! 
Would like to see the return of casual+Iriza in summer as well!!

Oh don't mind if I ask - do you have Fliketta as well? Just randomly look up on someone else's Instagram and it really looks lovely to me!


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> From earlier in the week, White Calf Zarli So Kates...


A lovely spring time combination and lovely poses.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Is it White Leather Pants season yet? I assumed so for Casual Friday today...with my well worn Black Kid So Kates...
> View attachment 5397511
> View attachment 5397512
> View attachment 5397515
> View attachment 5397517
> View attachment 5397518
> View attachment 5397519
> View attachment 5397520
> View attachment 5397521
> View attachment 5397522
> View attachment 5397523



Gorgeous


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> These are actually fairly comfy *toelover*. I think the wraparound straps are decorative more than functional. The open top gives my toes a little more room.


I see what you mean Stilly.  Amazingly - given how closely I look at your photos - I hadn't noticed the openings on these.  I guess they do ease the pressure on those corny bits atop your middle toes.


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> From the weekend, Black Kid Allenissima 130's with a new Caroline Costas Plaid Mini Dress...
> View attachment 5396110
> View attachment 5396111
> View attachment 5396112
> View attachment 5396113
> View attachment 5396114
> View attachment 5396115
> View attachment 5396116
> View attachment 5396120
> View attachment 5396121
> View attachment 5396122


I do love the look of those shoes Stilly, but they always look a strain to me, seeming to force you right up on your tippy toes and with the relatively thin straps squeezing your whole foot across from your pinkies to your big toe joints (thankfully bunion-free).


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From earlier in the week, White Calf Zarli So Kates...
> View attachment 5397500
> View attachment 5397501
> View attachment 5397502
> View attachment 5397503
> View attachment 5397504
> View attachment 5397505
> View attachment 5397506
> View attachment 5397507
> View attachment 5397508
> View attachment 5397509


That outfits conjugation is awesome. The white jacket and white heels look fantastic and the dress' color is beautiful. Amazing casual outfit.



stilly said:


> Is it White Leather Pants season yet? I assumed so for Casual Friday today...with my well worn Black Kid So Kates...
> View attachment 5397511
> View attachment 5397512
> View attachment 5397515
> View attachment 5397517
> View attachment 5397518
> View attachment 5397519
> View attachment 5397520
> View attachment 5397521
> View attachment 5397522
> View attachment 5397523


You look impressively gorgeous... So simple, but so elegant and sensual. The white skinny pants look amazing on you and the contrast with classic black kid So Kate is simply beautiful. I already told you this before, the simplicity and sensuality are always side by side in you.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Is it White Leather Pants season yet? I assumed so for Casual Friday today...with my well worn Black Kid So Kates...
> View attachment 5397511
> View attachment 5397512
> View attachment 5397515
> View attachment 5397517
> View attachment 5397518
> View attachment 5397519
> View attachment 5397520
> View attachment 5397521
> View attachment 5397522
> View attachment 5397523


Every season is the right season for white leather skinnies, the fit you perfectly in the rigth places! You look stunning my black and white Queen!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Lovely, it was absolutely white-hot!!!
> Would like to see the return of casual+Iriza in summer as well!!
> 
> Oh don't mind if I ask - do you have Fliketta as well? Just randomly look up on someone else's Instagram and it really looks lovely to me!



Thanks *aporl*!!! You'll see more of the Irizas as the weather gets warmer.
Yes I have the Flikettas in Black Patent but I don't wear them very much.
They might be good for a Casual Friday though...



MsYvonne said:


> A lovely spring time combination and lovely poses.



Thanks *MsYvonne*!!!  



jeans&heels said:


> Gorgeous



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



toelover said:


> I do love the look of those shoes Stilly, but they always look a strain to me, seeming to force you right up on your tippy toes and with the relatively thin straps squeezing your whole foot across from your pinkies to your big toe joints (thankfully bunion-free).



Those are actually the most comfortable of my 130mm CL's *toelover*. The strap doesn't really squeeze my toes...they actually fit a bit loose if anything but the steep heel forces my feet forward so my toes are always pushing over the front sole.



heelsmodels said:


> That outfits conjugation is awesome. The white jacket and white heels look fantastic and the dress' color is beautiful. Amazing casual outfit.
> 
> 
> You look impressively gorgeous... So simple, but so elegant and sensual. The white skinny pants look amazing on you and the contrast with classic black kid So Kate is simply beautiful. I already told you this before, the simplicity and sensuality are always side by side in you.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! I do love denim jackets so I love this new white one as a change over the traditional blue. I'm still not sure what season is right for white leather pants. They're too hot to wear in the summer and I'm not sure white leather works in the winter. They were perfect for this cool spring day though...



Mitterman77 said:


> Every season is the right season for white leather skinnies, the fit you perfectly in the rigth places! You look stunning my black and white Queen!



Oh thanks *Mitterman*!!! These are actually real leather so they're a little too warm for hot summer days...


----------



## stilly

From a while back, Black Python Unbout 120's...


----------



## stilly

From another chilly spring weekend, a gray sweatshirt dress and strappy Black Kid CL's...the style name I can't recall...


----------



## stilly

Pervenche (Blue) Patent Iriza 120's with a new, very poufy white dress...


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> Pervenche (Blue) Patent Iriza 120's with a new, very poufy white dress...
> View attachment 5400102
> View attachment 5400103
> View attachment 5400105
> View attachment 5400106
> View attachment 5400108
> View attachment 5400111
> View attachment 5400112
> View attachment 5400113
> View attachment 5400118
> View attachment 5400120
> View attachment 5400121
> View attachment 5400122


Stilly, those blue patent Irizas are TDF! Thanks for all of your pics...it's literally a CL reference library!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Pervenche (Blue) Patent Iriza 120's with a new, very poufy white dress...
> View attachment 5400102
> View attachment 5400103
> View attachment 5400105
> View attachment 5400106
> View attachment 5400108
> View attachment 5400111
> View attachment 5400112
> View attachment 5400113
> View attachment 5400118
> View attachment 5400120
> View attachment 5400121
> View attachment 5400122


I don't believe anyone can resist such beauty. Would be great to see if any more shots taken!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Thanks *aporl*!!! You'll see more of the Irizas as the weather gets warmer.
> Yes I have the Flikettas in Black Patent but I don't wear them very much.
> They might be good for a Casual Friday though...


Looking forward to it!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From a while back, Black Python Unbout 120's...
> View attachment 5400071
> View attachment 5400072
> View attachment 5400073
> View attachment 5400074
> View attachment 5400075
> View attachment 5400076
> View attachment 5400077
> View attachment 5400078
> View attachment 5400079
> View attachment 5400080
> View attachment 5400082
> View attachment 5400083


Simply beautiful as always. Full of style.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From another chilly spring weekend, a gray sweatshirt dress and strappy Black Kid CL's...the style name I can't recall...
> View attachment 5400084
> View attachment 5400085
> View attachment 5400086
> View attachment 5400087
> View attachment 5400088
> View attachment 5400089
> View attachment 5400090
> View attachment 5400091
> View attachment 5400092
> View attachment 5400093


Simple and casual, but great outfit. Those high heels are called Tchicaboum. As you know, I'm here to help.




stilly said:


> Pervenche (Blue) Patent Iriza 120's with a new, very poufy white dress...
> View attachment 5400102
> View attachment 5400103
> View attachment 5400105
> View attachment 5400106
> View attachment 5400108
> View attachment 5400111
> View attachment 5400112
> View attachment 5400113
> View attachment 5400118
> View attachment 5400120
> View attachment 5400121
> View attachment 5400122


You look fantastic and very sensual. The white dress and the blue Iriza heels look amazing. I really like the color of Iriza.


----------



## toelover

aporl said:


> I don't believe anyone can resist such beauty. Would be great to see if any more shots taken!


It certainly would.


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> Pervenche (Blue) Patent Iriza 120's with a new, very poufy white dress...
> View attachment 5400102
> View attachment 5400103
> View attachment 5400105
> View attachment 5400106
> View attachment 5400108
> View attachment 5400111
> View attachment 5400112
> View attachment 5400113
> View attachment 5400118
> View attachment 5400120
> View attachment 5400121
> View attachment 5400122


Those latest three sets all certainly raise the temperature Stilly! Very different dresses and indeed shoes, but always the same beautiful feet and toes.


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Pervenche (Blue) Patent Iriza 120's with a new, very poufy white dress...


Stilly the bride


----------



## Sterntalerli

stilly said:


> Pervenche (Blue) Patent Iriza 120's with a new, very poufy white dress...
> View attachment 5400102
> View attachment 5400103
> View attachment 5400105
> View attachment 5400106
> View attachment 5400108
> View attachment 5400111
> View attachment 5400112
> View attachment 5400113
> View attachment 5400118
> View attachment 5400120
> View attachment 5400121
> View attachment 5400122


OT but could you share your workout routine?


----------



## stilly

DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, those blue patent Irizas are TDF! Thanks for all of your pics...it's literally a CL reference library!



Thanks *Debbi*!!! I love the bright blue!



heelsmodels said:


> Simple and casual, but great outfit. Those high heels are called Tchicaboum. As you know, I'm here to help.
> 
> 
> 
> You look fantastic and very sensual. The white dress and the blue Iriza heels look amazing. I really like the color of Iriza.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! You're always a help on the style names!



toelover said:


> Those latest three sets all certainly raise the temperature Stilly! Very different dresses and indeed shoes, but always the same beautiful feet and toes.



Thanks so much *toelover*!!!



MsYvonne said:


> Stilly the bride



Oh *MsYvonne*...



Sterntalerli said:


> OT but could you share your workout routine?



I don't really formally work out just walking and jogging...


----------



## stilly

From this week, Gray Python & Black Calf Crosspigas...


----------



## stilly

A new print dress with my Nude No. 5 Chocolate Calf So Kates...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From a while back, Black Python Unbout 120's...
> View attachment 5400071
> View attachment 5400072
> View attachment 5400073
> View attachment 5400074
> View attachment 5400075
> View attachment 5400076
> View attachment 5400077
> View attachment 5400078
> View attachment 5400079
> View attachment 5400080
> View attachment 5400082
> View attachment 5400083


Love the Unbouts, the show off your feet so well!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From this week, Gray Python & Black Calf Crosspigas...
> View attachment 5401869
> View attachment 5401872
> View attachment 5401873
> View attachment 5401874
> View attachment 5401878
> View attachment 5401879
> View attachment 5401880
> View attachment 5401881
> View attachment 5401882
> View attachment 5401883


You look amazingly beautiful all in black. Simple, but always sensual and elegant.



stilly said:


> A new print dress with my Nude No. 5 Chocolate Calf So Kates...
> View attachment 5401899
> View attachment 5401901
> View attachment 5401902
> View attachment 5401903
> View attachment 5401904
> View attachment 5401905
> View attachment 5401906
> View attachment 5401907
> View attachment 5401908
> View attachment 5401909


You are gorgeous and HOT. The dress and the high heels are perfect on you. I really love the So Kate color, one of my favourites. You always look amazing.


----------



## ashline

OMG beautiful! 

And I love your creative poses!


----------



## annamoon

stilly said:


> From this week, Gray Python & Black Calf Crosspigas...
> View attachment 5401869
> View attachment 5401872
> View attachment 5401873
> View attachment 5401874
> View attachment 5401878
> View attachment 5401879
> View attachment 5401880
> View attachment 5401881
> View attachment 5401882
> View attachment 5401883


Love the crosspica’s, so elegant and so stylish


----------



## aporl

Crosspiga looks stunning on you, and what a lovely pose and close-up shots!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Love the Unbouts, the show off your feet so well!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> You look amazingly beautiful all in black. Simple, but always sensual and elegant.
> 
> 
> You are gorgeous and HOT. The dress and the high heels are perfect on you. I really love the So Kate color, one of my favourites. You always look amazing.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!



ashline said:


> OMG beautiful!
> 
> And I love your creative poses!



Thanks *ashline*!!!



annamoon said:


> Love the crosspica’s, so elegant and so stylish



Thanks *annamoon*!!! The Crosspigas are one of my favorite CL styles 



aporl said:


> Crosspiga looks stunning on you, and what a lovely pose and close-up shots!



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> I don't believe anyone can resist such beauty. Would be great to see if any more shots taken!



Thanks *aporl*!!!
More pics of the Blue Irizas...


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday, White Ankles Straps with jeans and a blazer...


----------



## stilly

And from Saturday night, my Black Patent Hot Waves got their first outing for spring...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, White Ankles Straps with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5404895
> View attachment 5404896
> View attachment 5404897
> View attachment 5404898
> View attachment 5404899
> View attachment 5404900
> View attachment 5404901
> View attachment 5404902
> View attachment 5404903
> View attachment 5404904



Amazing
I wish every day was casual Friday


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> A new print dress with my Nude No. 5 Chocolate Calf So Kates...
> View attachment 5401899
> View attachment 5401901
> View attachment 5401902
> View attachment 5401903
> View attachment 5401904
> View attachment 5401905
> View attachment 5401906
> View attachment 5401907
> View attachment 5401908
> View attachment 5401909


Lovely dress! i want to give a bite in that chocolates!



stilly said:


> And from Saturday night, my Black Patent Hot Waves got their first outing for spring...
> View attachment 5404911
> View attachment 5404912
> View attachment 5404914
> View attachment 5404915
> View attachment 5404916
> View attachment 5404917
> View attachment 5404918
> View attachment 5404919
> View attachment 5404920
> View attachment 5404921
> View attachment 5404926
> View attachment 5404927


A warm welcome to the hot waves in this season! Hopefully it will be a sexy, frilly turn heads season, great show!!! Lovely leather jacket!



stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, White Ankles Straps with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5404895
> View attachment 5404896
> View attachment 5404897
> View attachment 5404898
> View attachment 5404899
> View attachment 5404900
> View attachment 5404901
> View attachment 5404902
> View attachment 5404903
> View attachment 5404904


I like the straps, they are giving you some extra sexy touch! Did i already mentioned that the jeans are fitting you perfectly...  i suppose that you were giving quiet a great show walking infront of you onlookers....


----------



## KatPerry

Hot Waves are HOT!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, White Ankles Straps with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5404895
> View attachment 5404896
> View attachment 5404897
> View attachment 5404898
> View attachment 5404899
> View attachment 5404900
> View attachment 5404901
> View attachment 5404902
> View attachment 5404903
> View attachment 5404904


Wonderful outfit. The white ankle strap high heels and skinny jeans looks wonderful on you. You look simple, elegant and sensual, as usual.



stilly said:


> And from Saturday night, my Black Patent Hot Waves got their first outing for spring...
> View attachment 5404911
> View attachment 5404912
> View attachment 5404914
> View attachment 5404915
> View attachment 5404916
> View attachment 5404917
> View attachment 5404918
> View attachment 5404919
> View attachment 5404920
> View attachment 5404921
> View attachment 5404926
> View attachment 5404927


You look so gorgeous and sexy. The grey dress, black jacket and black Hot Wave heels match so well. It is an amazing outfit to go out on saturday night. I bet many eyes were on you all night.


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Amazing
> I wish every day was casual Friday


 
Oh thanks *jeans&heels* but I could never give up my dresses and skirts...



Mitterman77 said:


> A warm welcome to the hot waves in this season! Hopefully it will be a sexy, frilly turn heads season, great show!!! Lovely leather jacket!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! We'll have to see what the season brings...



KatPerry said:


> Hot Waves are HOT!



Thanks *Kat*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> Wonderful outfit. The white ankle strap high heels and skinny jeans looks wonderful on you. You look simple, elegant and sensual, as usual.
> 
> 
> You look so gorgeous and sexy. The grey dress, black jacket and black Hot Wave heels match so well. It is an amazing outfit to go out on saturday night. I bet many eyes were on you all night.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! Yes I also get some extra looks when I wear any of the 130mm heels...


----------



## stilly

Work/Office wear...in my Black Patent Love Me 120's...


----------



## stilly

More bows in a black & white look with the lovely Black Calf Lucifer Bow 120's...


----------



## chowlover2

Stunning! I love shoes with bows. Demure but so hot at the same time.


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> Work/Office wear...in my Black Patent Love Me 120's...
> View attachment 5406795
> View attachment 5406798
> View attachment 5406799
> View attachment 5406801
> View attachment 5406802
> View attachment 5406803
> View attachment 5406804
> View attachment 5406805
> View attachment 5406806
> View attachment 5406807
> View attachment 5406808
> View attachment 5406809


Wow, those Love Me's [and who wouldn't/couldn't?!] are _Hot _Stilly. I'm not sure I've seen you in (or is it on?) them before; are they new? The close-ups, especially the two with a bit of shoe-play, are 'the business'. Not much toe-room by the look of it; how do they feel to wear?


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> More bows in a black & white look with the lovely Black Calf Lucifer Bow 120's...
> View attachment 5406855
> View attachment 5406856
> View attachment 5406857
> View attachment 5406858
> View attachment 5406859
> View attachment 5406860
> View attachment 5406861
> View attachment 5406862
> View attachment 5406863
> View attachment 5406864
> View attachment 5406865
> View attachment 5406866


An appealing, rather coy set, with the lovely frilly top and mini; one can't help wishing your face was in-shot Stilly. The Lucifer Bows seem to have a bit more toe-space than the Love Me's, although the red marks (and not only on the visible bits of your toes) suggest that may be deceptive.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Work/Office wear...in my Black Patent Love Me 120's...
> View attachment 5406795
> View attachment 5406798
> View attachment 5406799
> View attachment 5406801
> View attachment 5406802
> View attachment 5406803
> View attachment 5406804
> View attachment 5406805
> View attachment 5406806
> View attachment 5406807
> View attachment 5406808
> View attachment 5406809


You always look so gorgeous all in black and wearing classical high heels. Those Love Me is classical, timeless, and always in fashion. I think you should wear that model more times.



stilly said:


> More bows in a black & white look with the lovely Black Calf Lucifer Bow 120's...
> View attachment 5406855
> View attachment 5406856
> View attachment 5406857
> View attachment 5406858
> View attachment 5406859
> View attachment 5406860
> View attachment 5406861
> View attachment 5406862
> View attachment 5406863
> View attachment 5406864
> View attachment 5406865
> View attachment 5406866


Black and white are other colors that always favor you and this outfit isn't an exception. The mini skirt is wonderful, letting your stunning legs more visible. You are looking amazing.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> And from Saturday night, my Black Patent Hot Waves got their first outing for spring...
> View attachment 5404911
> View attachment 5404912
> View attachment 5404914
> View attachment 5404915
> View attachment 5404916
> View attachment 5404917
> View attachment 5404918
> View attachment 5404919
> View attachment 5404920
> View attachment 5404921
> View attachment 5404926
> View attachment 5404927


That is more than sexy!


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Stunning! I love shoes with bows. Demure but so hot at the same time.



Thanks *chowlover*!!! I do adore the bowed heels as well...



toelover said:


> Wow, those Love Me's [and who wouldn't/couldn't?!] are _Hot _Stilly. I'm not sure I've seen you in (or is it on?) them before; are they new? The close-ups, especially the two with a bit of shoe-play, are 'the business'. Not much toe-room by the look of it; how do they feel to wear?



Thanks *toelover*!!! The Love Me's are an older pair I've owned for a number of years. They're one of the many derivatives of the older Pigalles. They're fairly comfortable.



toelover said:


> An appealing, rather coy set, with the lovely frilly top and mini; one can't help wishing your face was in-shot Stilly. The Lucifer Bows seem to have a bit more toe-space than the Love Me's, although the red marks (and not only on the visible bits of your toes) suggest that may be deceptive.



Thanks *toelover*!!! The Love Me's are a little more comfortable than the Lucifer Bows. The Lucifer Bows are very thick leather and are heavier due to all the metal spikes so they're not shoe I wear for long periods of time. I also tend to spike myself with the Lucifer Bows though this time out I seemed to avoid it...



heelsmodels said:


> You always look so gorgeous all in black and wearing classical high heels. Those Love Me is classical, timeless, and always in fashion. I think you should wear that model more times.
> 
> 
> Black and white are other colors that always favor you and this outfit isn't an exception. The mini skirt is wonderful, letting your stunning legs more visible. You are looking amazing.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I do love the contrast in wearing black & white...



aporl said:


> That is more than sexy!



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

More workwear in a navy & white dress and my newest White Patent So Kates...


----------



## stilly

Casual Friday look with Black Patent Fliketta's with jeans and a blazer...


----------



## chowlover2

I love these on you!


----------



## chowlover2

I love 


stilly said:


> More workwear in a navy & white dress and my newest White Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 5409342
> View attachment 5409343
> View attachment 5409344
> View attachment 5409345
> View attachment 5409346
> View attachment 5409347
> View attachment 5409348
> View attachment 5409349
> View attachment 5409350
> View attachment 5409351
> View attachment 5409352
> View attachment 5409353


I love this dress on you, the shoes are the icing on the cake!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> More bows in a black & white look with the lovely Black Calf Lucifer Bow 120's...
> View attachment 5406855
> View attachment 5406856
> View attachment 5406857
> View attachment 5406858
> View attachment 5406859
> View attachment 5406860
> View attachment 5406861
> View attachment 5406862
> View attachment 5406863
> View attachment 5406864
> View attachment 5406865
> View attachment 5406866


You must love the look of these gorgeous heels when you look down at your toes, yes ?


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Casual Friday look with Black Patent Fliketta's with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5409354
> View attachment 5409355
> View attachment 5409356
> View attachment 5409357
> View attachment 5409358
> View attachment 5409359
> View attachment 5409360
> View attachment 5409361
> View attachment 5409362
> View attachment 5409365



Lovely outfit 
The rips in the jeans adds a very cool tuch to it


----------



## annamoon

stilly said:


> Casual Friday look with Black Patent Fliketta's with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5409354
> View attachment 5409355
> View attachment 5409356
> View attachment 5409357
> View attachment 5409358
> View attachment 5409359
> View attachment 5409360
> View attachment 5409361
> View attachment 5409362
> View attachment 5409365


You have an amazing wardrobe, your ability to put so many great combo’s together and team up with the most exciting and beautiful heels is first class, do love these heels and the low cut vamps shows some real sexy toe cleavage.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Work/Office wear...in my Black Patent Love Me 120's...
> View attachment 5406795
> View attachment 5406798
> View attachment 5406799
> View attachment 5406801
> View attachment 5406802
> View attachment 5406803
> View attachment 5406804
> View attachment 5406805
> View attachment 5406806
> View attachment 5406807
> View attachment 5406808
> View attachment 5406809


Now this is a very chic office outfit! Great toeclevage and i love the bracelet!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> More workwear in a navy & white dress and my newest White Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 5409342
> View attachment 5409343
> View attachment 5409344
> View attachment 5409345
> View attachment 5409346
> View attachment 5409347
> View attachment 5409348
> View attachment 5409349
> View attachment 5409350
> View attachment 5409351
> View attachment 5409352
> View attachment 5409353


You look super gorgeous and very sensual.




stilly said:


> Casual Friday look with Black Patent Fliketta's with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5409354
> View attachment 5409355
> View attachment 5409356
> View attachment 5409357
> View attachment 5409358
> View attachment 5409359
> View attachment 5409360
> View attachment 5409361
> View attachment 5409362
> View attachment 5409365


All your casual outfits never disappoint me. You look  beautiful and sexy. Are those Fliketta 100mm or 120mm heels? It seems 100mm heels.


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> I love
> 
> I love this dress on you, the shoes are the icing on the cake!



Thanks *chowlover*!!! 



Christina2 said:


> You must love the look of these gorgeous heels when you look down at your toes, yes ?



I do love these *Christina*...



jeans&heels said:


> Lovely outfit
> The rips in the jeans adds a very cool tuch to it



Thanks *jean&heels*!!!



annamoon said:


> You have an amazing wardrobe, your ability to put so many great combo’s together and team up with the most exciting and beautiful heels is first class, do love these heels and the low cut vamps shows some real sexy toe cleavage.



Oh thanks so much *annamoon*!!! The low cut front on these Fliketta's is certainly their strong point.



Mitterman77 said:


> Now this is a very chic office outfit! Great toeclevage and i love the bracelet!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> You look super gorgeous and very sensual.
> 
> 
> 
> All your casual outfits never disappoint me. You look  beautiful and sexy. Are those Fliketta 100mm or 120mm heels? It seems 100mm heels.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!
The Fliketta's only came in the 100mm heel so I went a little lower for this Casual Friday.


----------



## stilly

My new, pre-owned Lavender Rivierina 120's...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Casual Friday look with Black Patent Fliketta's with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5409354
> View attachment 5409355
> View attachment 5409356
> View attachment 5409357
> View attachment 5409358
> View attachment 5409359
> View attachment 5409360
> View attachment 5409361
> View attachment 5409362
> View attachment 5409365


Absolute killer!!!
Would be even over the moon if you would like to show us some more back shots and/or shots from other angles!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Absolute killer!!!
> Would be even over the moon if you would like to show us some more back shots and/or shots from other angles!



Thanks *aporl*!!! A few more pics of the lovely Flikettas...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> My new, pre-owned Lavender Rivierina 120's...
> View attachment 5410298
> View attachment 5410303
> View attachment 5410304
> View attachment 5410305
> View attachment 5410309
> View attachment 5410319
> View attachment 5410320
> View attachment 5410321
> View attachment 5410323
> View attachment 5410324
> View attachment 5410325
> View attachment 5410326


Wow!!! Never saw this coming, what a lovely colour for Rivierina, and would be a perfect fit for jeans as well?


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Thanks *aporl*!!! A few more pics of the lovely Flikettas...
> View attachment 5410340
> View attachment 5410341
> View attachment 5410342
> View attachment 5410343
> View attachment 5410344
> View attachment 5410345
> View attachment 5410346
> View attachment 5410347


Thanks for sharing! It has already become my favourite style alongside Patent Irizas and Rivierina


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Wow!!! Never saw this coming, what a lovely colour for Rivierina, and would be a perfect fit for jeans as well?



Thanks *aporl*!!! Yes I'll try these with jeans over the summer. I'm still hunting for a pair in nude...


----------



## seraphin92

Thank Stilly! I like the minimalism side of fliketta


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> My new, pre-owned Lavender Rivierina 120's...
> View attachment 5410298
> View attachment 5410303
> View attachment 5410304
> View attachment 5410305
> View attachment 5410309
> View attachment 5410319
> View attachment 5410320
> View attachment 5410321
> View attachment 5410323
> View attachment 5410324
> View attachment 5410325
> View attachment 5410326


Beautiful shoes; fabulous colour; amazing toe-cleavage ... ... . Bit of a tight squeeze across the joe-joints ?


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> Thanks *aporl*!!! A few more pics of the lovely Flikettas...
> View attachment 5410340
> View attachment 5410341
> View attachment 5410342
> View attachment 5410343
> View attachment 5410344
> View attachment 5410345
> View attachment 5410346
> View attachment 5410347


Heart-stopping from every angle !


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> More workwear in a navy & white dress and my newest White Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 5409342
> View attachment 5409343
> View attachment 5409344
> View attachment 5409345
> View attachment 5409346
> View attachment 5409347
> View attachment 5409348
> View attachment 5409349
> View attachment 5409350
> View attachment 5409351
> View attachment 5409352
> View attachment 5409353


You rock the So Kates!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Casual Friday look with Black Patent Fliketta's with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5409354
> View attachment 5409355
> View attachment 5409356
> View attachment 5409357
> View attachment 5409358
> View attachment 5409359
> View attachment 5409360
> View attachment 5409361
> View attachment 5409362
> View attachment 5409365


Awesome look! Love this style!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Thanks *aporl*!!! A few more pics of the lovely Flikettas...
> View attachment 5410340
> View attachment 5410341
> View attachment 5410342
> View attachment 5410343
> View attachment 5410344
> View attachment 5410345
> View attachment 5410346
> View attachment 5410347


Even being 100mm heels, those Flikettas really beautiful and your feet do the rest of charm.
A note... I can't remember... Do you have a Louboutin Ograde model like this one?


This ones, even being 100mm heels are so beautiful as Flikettas, to me.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My new, pre-owned Lavender Rivierina 120's...
> View attachment 5410298
> View attachment 5410303
> View attachment 5410304
> View attachment 5410305
> View attachment 5410309
> View attachment 5410319
> View attachment 5410320
> View attachment 5410321
> View attachment 5410323
> View attachment 5410324
> View attachment 5410325
> View attachment 5410326


 You look so angelic with that white dress... and the lavender heels are beautiful. I really enjoy that color and match well with your dress.


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Thank Stilly! I like the minimalism side of fliketta



Thanks *seraphin*!!! They are beautiful...



toelover said:


> Beautiful shoes; fabulous colour; amazing toe-cleavage ... ... . Bit of a tight squeeze across the joe-joints ?



Thanks* toelover*!!! No these fit fine and are my size but the this style always runs a bit small so there is just a little heel overhang.



Mitterman77 said:


> Awesome look! Love this style!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> Even being 100mm heels, those Flikettas really beautiful and your feet do the rest of charm.
> A note... I can't remember... Do you have a Louboutin Ograde model like this one?
> View attachment 5411041
> 
> This ones, even being 100mm heels are so beautiful as Flikettas, to me.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!
No don't have these...I've never been a big fan of the thicker strapped heels. I'd actually prefer the Flikettas without the cross strap.


----------



## stilly

Classic White Patent Pigalle 120's with a new mini dress...


----------



## Mitterman77

The Piggales are such a nice view on you!


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Classic White Patent Pigalle 120's with a new mini dress...


The dress, denim jacket and "virgin" white Piggies make a lovely cute sexy girly look


----------



## Christina2

MsYvonne said:


> The dress, denim jacket and "virgin" white Piggies make a lovely cute sexy girly look


Stilly and friends -

Can anyone ID the maker or seller of these GORGEOUS heels ? I saw them online the other day and have been obsessing over them ever since. I really do NEED them in my closet. Please help me ladies!!!


----------



## vanesssa56

Christina2 said:


> Stilly and friends -
> 
> Can anyone ID the maker or seller of these GORGEOUS heels ? I saw them online the other day and have been obsessing over them ever since. I really do NEED them in my closet. Please help me ladies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413628


Olcay Gulsen


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> The Piggales are such a nice view on you!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!  



MsYvonne said:


> The dress, denim jacket and "virgin" white Piggies make a lovely cute sexy girly look



Oh thanks so much *MsYvonne*!!! I do love the White Piggies that you don't see much anymore...



vanesssa56 said:


> Olcay Gulsen



That's a new designer to me...


----------



## stilly

From earlier this week, Cork Embossed So Kates...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, Cork Embossed So Kates...
> View attachment 5414535
> View attachment 5414536
> View attachment 5414537
> View attachment 5414538
> View attachment 5414539
> View attachment 5414540
> View attachment 5414541
> View attachment 5414542
> View attachment 5414543
> View attachment 5414544
> View attachment 5414545
> View attachment 5414546


So beautiful!!!


----------



## stilly

And for Casual Friday, just my simple Nude Patent So Kates with jeans and a blazer...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> And for Casual Friday, just my simple Nude Patent So Kates with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5414547
> View attachment 5414548
> View attachment 5414549
> View attachment 5414550
> View attachment 5414551
> View attachment 5414552
> View attachment 5414553
> View attachment 5414554
> View attachment 5414555
> View attachment 5414556
> View attachment 5414557
> View attachment 5414558


It‘s definitely not just my simple…. It’s a great combination and soo good looking!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, Cork Embossed So Kates...
> View attachment 5414535
> View attachment 5414536
> View attachment 5414537
> View attachment 5414538
> View attachment 5414539
> View attachment 5414540
> View attachment 5414541
> View attachment 5414542
> View attachment 5414543
> View attachment 5414544
> View attachment 5414545
> View attachment 5414546


You look so gorgeous, all in brown. very classic and very elegant.



stilly said:


> And for Casual Friday, just my simple Nude Patent So Kates with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5414547
> View attachment 5414548
> View attachment 5414549
> View attachment 5414550
> View attachment 5414551
> View attachment 5414552
> View attachment 5414553
> View attachment 5414554
> View attachment 5414555
> View attachment 5414556
> View attachment 5414557
> View attachment 5414558


I always love to see you with skinny jeans and high heels. That casual outfit is always very sexy and stylish.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> It‘s definitely not just my simple…. It’s a great combination and soo good looking!!!



Oh thanks *Mitterman*!!!  



heelsmodels said:


> You look so gorgeous, all in brown. very classic and very elegant.
> 
> 
> I always love to see you with skinny jeans and high heels. That casual outfit is always very sexy and stylish.



Thanks so much* heelsmodels*!!! I like the brown as a bit of a change of pace...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> And for Casual Friday, just my simple Nude Patent So Kates with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5414547
> View attachment 5414548
> View attachment 5414549
> View attachment 5414550
> View attachment 5414551
> View attachment 5414552
> View attachment 5414553
> View attachment 5414554
> View attachment 5414555
> View attachment 5414556
> View attachment 5414557
> View attachment 5414558



Fantastic! I think this is ther perfect outfit


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Fantastic! I think this is ther perfect outfit



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!


----------



## stilly

From the weekend, Black Patent Rivierina 120's...


----------



## stilly

Hot Pink Overload!
I found this old hot pink dress while cleaning out my closet and couldn't resist wearing it with my Hot Chicks out for pizza...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From the weekend, Black Patent Rivierina 120's...
> View attachment 5416627
> View attachment 5416628
> View attachment 5416629
> View attachment 5416630
> View attachment 5416631
> View attachment 5416632
> View attachment 5416633
> View attachment 5416634
> View attachment 5416636
> View attachment 5416637
> View attachment 5416638
> View attachment 5416639


You look incredibly beautiful all in black, as usual. Black looks perfect on you and is a color that is always in fashion. That outfit is simply gorgeous, very classic and very elegant.



stilly said:


> Hot Pink Overload!
> I found this old hot pink dress while cleaning out my closet and couldn't resist wearing it with my Hot Chicks out for pizza...
> View attachment 5416641
> View attachment 5416643
> View attachment 5416644
> View attachment 5416645
> View attachment 5416646
> View attachment 5416647
> View attachment 5416648
> View attachment 5416649
> View attachment 5416650
> View attachment 5416651
> View attachment 5416652
> View attachment 5416653


I have no words to describe how incredibly beautiful and super sensual you are. You are simply gorgeous all in pink and Hot Chicks look perfect on your feet. All the outfit is very elegant and very sexy. I believe that with that outfit and those high heels, you had a lot of eyes on you, everywhere you went in that day. If you went to a pizzeria, I try to imagine the reaction of other people when you walked in and while walking with those beautiful high heels and the noise they made on the floor, with every step you took.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> From the weekend, Black Patent Rivierina 120's...
> View attachment 5416627
> View attachment 5416628
> View attachment 5416629
> View attachment 5416630
> View attachment 5416631
> View attachment 5416632
> View attachment 5416633
> View attachment 5416634
> View attachment 5416636
> View attachment 5416637
> View attachment 5416638
> View attachment 5416639


WoW! great look for a weekend I like the Riviera 120's : Many toe claevage


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> Hot Pink Overload!
> I found this old hot pink dress while cleaning out my closet and couldn't resist wearing it with my Hot Chicks out for pizza...
> View attachment 5416641
> View attachment 5416643
> View attachment 5416644
> View attachment 5416645
> View attachment 5416646
> View attachment 5416647
> View attachment 5416648
> View attachment 5416649
> View attachment 5416650
> View attachment 5416651
> View attachment 5416652
> View attachment 5416653


This pink dress looks great on you and the pink hot chicks are a perfect match.
You must have turned heads at the pizzeria


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Hot Pink Overload!
> I found this old hot pink dress while cleaning out my closet and couldn't resist wearing it with my Hot Chicks out for pizza...
> View attachment 5416641
> View attachment 5416643
> View attachment 5416644
> View attachment 5416645
> View attachment 5416646
> View attachment 5416647
> View attachment 5416648
> View attachment 5416649
> View attachment 5416650
> View attachment 5416651
> View attachment 5416652
> View attachment 5416653



Wonderful
Would love to she those pink heels paired with jeans


----------



## Lovely hotchick

stilly said:


> Hot Pink Overload!
> I found this old hot pink dress while cleaning out my closet and couldn't resist wearing it with my Hot Chicks out for pizza...
> View attachment 5416641
> View attachment 5416643
> View attachment 5416644
> View attachment 5416645
> View attachment 5416646
> View attachment 5416647
> View attachment 5416648
> View attachment 5416649
> View attachment 5416650
> View attachment 5416651
> View attachment 5416652
> View attachment 5416653


I have the same heels


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Hot Pink Overload!
> I found this old hot pink dress while cleaning out my closet and couldn't resist wearing it with my Hot Chicks out for pizza...


If that doesn't brighten a day


----------



## potzorbie

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, White Ankles Straps with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5404895
> View attachment 5404896
> View attachment 5404897
> View attachment 5404898
> View attachment 5404899
> View attachment 5404900
> View attachment 5404901
> View attachment 5404902
> View attachment 5404903
> View attachment 5404904


What is this style called? I love ankle strap stilettos!


----------



## chowlover2

stilly said:


> Hot Pink Overload!
> I found this old hot pink dress while cleaning out my closet and couldn't resist wearing it with my Hot Chicks out for pizza...
> View attachment 5416641
> View attachment 5416643
> View attachment 5416644
> View attachment 5416645
> View attachment 5416646
> View attachment 5416647
> View attachment 5416648
> View attachment 5416649
> View attachment 5416650
> View attachment 5416651
> View attachment 5416652
> View attachment 5416653


So pretty in pink Stilly!


----------



## aporl

Both sexy outfits! I guess all-black casuals with Neon Pink HC must be another surprising killer as well!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look incredibly beautiful all in black, as usual. Black looks perfect on you and is a color that is always in fashion. That outfit is simply gorgeous, very classic and very elegant.
> 
> 
> I have no words to describe how incredibly beautiful and super sensual you are. You are simply gorgeous all in pink and Hot Chicks look perfect on your feet. All the outfit is very elegant and very sexy. I believe that with that outfit and those high heels, you had a lot of eyes on you, everywhere you went in that day. If you went to a pizzeria, I try to imagine the reaction of other people when you walked in and while walking with those beautiful high heels and the noise they made on the floor, with every step you took.



Thanks as always *heelsmodels*!!! If these Pink Hot Chicks weren't so tight and uncomfortable I would have walked a bit more. I haven't worn them very much and they need a good breaking in. The super bright pink outfit did get some looks...its hard to avoid.



seraphin92 said:


> WoW! great look for a weekend I like the Riviera 120's : Many toe claevage



Thanks *seraphin*!!! I do love this style...even though it fits a bit small.



seraphin92 said:


> This pink dress looks great on you and the pink hot chicks are a perfect match.
> You must have turned heads at the pizzeria



Thanks* seraphin*!!! I think the eye straining pink was hard for people to ignore...but I did get some compliments.



jeans&heels said:


> Wonderful
> Would love to she those pink heels paired with jeans



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!
I'll wear them with jeans at some point this summer.



Lovely hotchick said:


> I have the same heels



These are a rare color in the Hot Chicks...I hope you enjoy them!!!



MsYvonne said:


> If that doesn't brighten a day



Just out for a quick bite *MsYvonne*...most people had their sun glasses on so their eyes were spared...



potzorbie said:


> What is this style called? I love ankle strap stilettos!



I don't know the style name *potzorbie*...I bought them used from a seller in France with no box but they were unworn. They're essentially a So Kate with an ankle strap. They may have only been available in Europe.



chowlover2 said:


> So pretty in pink Stilly!



Thanks *chowlover*!!! 



aporl said:


> Both sexy outfits! I guess all-black casuals with Neon Pink HC must be another surprising killer as well!



Thanks *aporl*!!! Anytime I wear these Pink Hot Chicks with anything they get looks. The pink is just so bright. I'll do a casual look with them soon once my feet recover from the pain.


----------



## stilly

From earlier this week, a new plaid mini dress with my trusty, comfy Black Kid So Kates...
PS - The trees in our yard are blooming and raining down tiny white flowers...they almost look like popcorn.


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday, Black Calf Cage Sandals with jeans and a blazer. These cages couldn't contain my pinkie toes...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, Black Calf Cage Sandals with jeans and a blazer. These cages couldn't contain my pinkie toes...
> View attachment 5418602
> View attachment 5418603
> View attachment 5418604
> View attachment 5418605
> View attachment 5418606
> View attachment 5418607
> View attachment 5418608
> View attachment 5418609
> View attachment 5418610
> View attachment 5418611



An amazing jeans outfit


----------



## muleman

stilly said:


> Classic White Patent Pigalle 120's with a new mini dress...
> View attachment 5411454
> View attachment 5411455
> View attachment 5411458
> View attachment 5411459
> View attachment 5411460
> View attachment 5411461
> View attachment 5411462
> View attachment 5411463
> View attachment 5411464
> View attachment 5411465
> View attachment 5411466
> View attachment 5411467


wow love the shot with you bare foot out of the shoe amazing xx


----------



## High Heels Only

From earlier this week, a new plaid mini dress with my trusty, comfy Black Kid So Kates...
PS - The trees in our yard are blooming and raining down tiny white flowers...they almost look like popcorn.
View attachment 5418584
View attachment 5418585
View attachment 5418586
View attachment 5418587
View attachment 5418588
View attachment 5418590
View attachment 5418591
View attachment 5418593
View attachment 5418595
View attachment 5418599
View attachment 5418600
View attachment 5418601



I am so in love with your trusty, comfy Black Kid So Kate pumps they just look so comfortable the perfect go with anything go to pumps.
They look to fit you so perfect what size are they?
I so love my comfy sky high heels too there's nothing that makes you feels better.
Could you please tell me what brand, color number, or name your pretty toenail polish is I just love it and have to get some to show off on my toes.
Do you know how beautiful you look in the shots with your elegant bare feet and toes out of your pumps that is so beautiful and classy.
Some of your most beautiful shots yet you just get better all the time.
PS - You look so classy in your midi dresses too with just your high heels and bare feet peaking out from your dress..


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, a new plaid mini dress with my trusty, comfy Black Kid So Kates...
> PS - The trees in our yard are blooming and raining down tiny white flowers...they almost look like popcorn.
> View attachment 5418584
> View attachment 5418585
> View attachment 5418586
> View attachment 5418587
> View attachment 5418588
> View attachment 5418590
> View attachment 5418591
> View attachment 5418593
> View attachment 5418595
> View attachment 5418599
> View attachment 5418600
> View attachment 5418601


You look amazing as usual. Your casual outfit and high heels never fail. Your taste is always wonderful.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, Black Calf Cage Sandals with jeans and a blazer. These cages couldn't contain my pinkie toes...
> View attachment 5418602
> View attachment 5418603
> View attachment 5418604
> View attachment 5418605
> View attachment 5418606
> View attachment 5418607
> View attachment 5418608
> View attachment 5418609
> View attachment 5418610
> View attachment 5418611


You look amazing and I really enjoy to see you with jeans and high heels. That model "Cage" is beautiful and look perfect on your feet like all others high heels that you wear.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Hot Pink Overload!
> I found this old hot pink dress while cleaning out my closet and couldn't resist wearing it with my Hot Chicks out for pizza...
> View attachment 5416641
> View attachment 5416643
> View attachment 5416644
> View attachment 5416645
> View attachment 5416646
> View attachment 5416647
> View attachment 5416648
> View attachment 5416649
> View attachment 5416650
> View attachment 5416651
> View attachment 5416652
> View attachment 5416653


Goddess in pink! Pink is not even a question, pink is my obsession!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, a new plaid mini dress with my trusty, comfy Black Kid So Kates...
> PS - The trees in our yard are blooming and raining down tiny white flowers...they almost look like popcorn.
> View attachment 5418584
> View attachment 5418585
> View attachment 5418586
> View attachment 5418587
> View attachment 5418588
> View attachment 5418590
> View attachment 5418591
> View attachment 5418593
> View attachment 5418595
> View attachment 5418599
> View attachment 5418600
> View attachment 5418601


love the last pic! Big like!


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> An amazing jeans outfit



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



muleman said:


> wow love the shot with you bare foot out of the shoe amazing xx



Thanks *muleman*!!! Giving my toes a little rest...



High Heels Only said:


> From earlier this week, a new plaid mini dress with my trusty, comfy Black Kid So Kates...
> PS - The trees in our yard are blooming and raining down tiny white flowers...they almost look like popcorn.
> View attachment 5418584
> View attachment 5418585
> View attachment 5418586
> View attachment 5418587
> View attachment 5418588
> View attachment 5418590
> View attachment 5418591
> View attachment 5418593
> View attachment 5418595
> View attachment 5418599
> View attachment 5418600
> View attachment 5418601
> 
> 
> 
> I am so in love with your trusty, comfy Black Kid So Kate pumps they just look so comfortable the perfect go with anything go to pumps.
> They look to fit you so perfect what size are they?
> I so love my comfy sky high heels too there's nothing that makes you feels better.
> Could you please tell me what brand, color number, or name your pretty toenail polish is I just love it and have to get some to show off on my toes.
> Do you know how beautiful you look in the shots with your elegant bare feet and toes out of your pumps that is so beautiful and classy.
> Some of your most beautiful shots yet you just get better all the time.
> PS - You look so classy in your midi dresses too with just your high heels and bare feet peaking out from your dress..



Oh thanks so much *High Heels Only*!!!
These Black Kid So Kates are size 40. The kid So Kates tend to get more comfortable as you wear them and they get more broken in.
These are the most comfortable Louboutins I own.
My nail polish is Sally Hansen Miracle Gel in "Off with her Red 444". Its a fairly close match to Louboutin red.
I am trying to mix in some more midi/maxi dresses with my minis. You'll see more over the summer.



heelsmodels said:


> You look amazing and I really enjoy to see you with jeans and high heels. That model "Cage" is beautiful and look perfect on your feet like all others high heels that you wear.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! I actually bought these cage sandals last year but I'm just getting around to wearing them now.



Mitterman77 said:


> Goddess in pink! Pink is not even a question, pink is my obsession!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!
More pink to come...as its one of my favorite colors as well!!!


----------



## stilly

From the weekend, White Calf So Kates with a pink gingham mini dress...


----------



## stilly

And my Leopard Patent Senora 130's...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From the weekend, White Calf So Kates with a pink gingham mini dress...
> View attachment 5420782
> View attachment 5420783
> View attachment 5420784
> View attachment 5420785
> View attachment 5420787
> View attachment 5420788
> View attachment 5420789
> View attachment 5420790
> View attachment 5420791
> View attachment 5420792


You look absolutely stunning with your usual classic and simple style, but always elegant and very sensual. You know how to keep eyes on you with every outfit.



stilly said:


> And my Leopard Patent Senora 130's...
> View attachment 5420795
> View attachment 5420796
> View attachment 5420797
> View attachment 5420798
> View attachment 5420799
> View attachment 5420800
> View attachment 5420801
> View attachment 5420802
> View attachment 5420803
> View attachment 5420804
> View attachment 5420805
> View attachment 5420806


You always look impressively beautiful when you wear 130mm high heels. Those 10mm higher improve your silhouette, your stunning legs and your arch feet. This time isn't an exception, because you are wearing a casual outift, but your micro skirt let show your awesome legs well toned. Those heels height always help your legs to be better toned.


----------



## seraphin92

As always, you are at lhe same time classy and sexy with your mini skirt and your  Senora 130.s


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> And my Leopard Patent Senora 130's...
> View attachment 5420795
> View attachment 5420796
> View attachment 5420797
> View attachment 5420798
> View attachment 5420799
> View attachment 5420800
> View attachment 5420801
> View attachment 5420802
> View attachment 5420803
> View attachment 5420804
> View attachment 5420805
> View attachment 5420806


Really love your pose with legs straight up. So jealous of you having a pair of long and well-toned legs!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look absolutely stunning with your usual classic and simple style, but always elegant and very sensual. You know how to keep eyes on you with every outfit.
> 
> 
> You always look impressively beautiful when you wear 130mm high heels. Those 10mm higher improve your silhouette, your stunning legs and your arch feet. This time isn't an exception, because you are wearing a casual outift, but your micro skirt let show your awesome legs well toned. Those heels height always help your legs to be better toned.



Oh thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!
The white mini is just a regular length mini not micro. It does look a little shorter in the pics though...I think that's just the 1300mm heel effect 



seraphin92 said:


> As always, you are at lhe same time classy and sexy with your mini skirt and your  Senora 130.s



Thanks *seraphin*!!! 



aporl said:


> Really love your pose with legs straight up. So jealous of you having a pair of long and well-toned legs!



Oh thanks *aprol*!!!


----------



## stilly

From this week, my Epi d'or (Yellow) Iriza 120's with a Reformation blue floral midi dress...


----------



## stilly

From today, Black Patent & Leopard Lova 120's...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From this week, my Epi d'or (Yellow) Iriza 120's with a Reformation blue floral midi dress...
> View attachment 5422274
> View attachment 5422275
> View attachment 5422276
> View attachment 5422277
> View attachment 5422278
> View attachment 5422279
> View attachment 5422280
> View attachment 5422281
> View attachment 5422282
> View attachment 5422283
> View attachment 5422284
> View attachment 5422285


Lovely floral dress and you look so sexy doing heel-pop with Iriza!!!


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> From this week, my Epi d'or (Yellow) Iriza 120's with a Reformation blue floral midi dress...
> View attachment 5422274
> View attachment 5422275
> View attachment 5422276
> View attachment 5422277
> View attachment 5422278
> View attachment 5422279
> View attachment 5422280
> View attachment 5422281
> View attachment 5422282
> View attachment 5422283
> View attachment 5422284
> View attachment 5422285


stunning!!


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> And my Leopard Patent Senora 130's...
> View attachment 5420795
> View attachment 5420796
> View attachment 5420797
> View attachment 5420798
> View attachment 5420799
> View attachment 5420800
> View attachment 5420801
> View attachment 5420802
> View attachment 5420803
> View attachment 5420804
> View attachment 5420805
> View attachment 5420806



Absolutely fabulous Stilly.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> And my Leopard Patent Senora 130's...
> View attachment 5420795
> View attachment 5420796
> View attachment 5420797
> View attachment 5420798
> View attachment 5420799
> View attachment 5420800
> View attachment 5420801
> View attachment 5420802
> View attachment 5420803
> View attachment 5420804
> View attachment 5420805
> View attachment 5420806


Goddess on 13 centimetres!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Lovely floral dress and you look so sexy doing heel-pop with Iriza!!!



Thanks *aporl*!!! I do love this color in the Irizas...



Poocoo said:


> stunning!!



Thanks *Poocoo*!!!



Porsha said:


> Absolutely fabulous Stilly.



Thanks *Porsha*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> Goddess on 13 centimetres!!!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, an all white casual outfit with just a touch of pink. In the Batignolles 120's in Craie (White) Patent. This is an older pair and I think this style was only available as a limited edition for one year...


----------



## stilly

From the weekend, Black Patent Allenissima 130's with a yellow linen sundress and denim jacket...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, an all white casual outfit with just a touch of pink. In the Batignolles 120's in Craie (White) Patent. This is an older pair and I think this style was only available as a limited edition for one year...
> View attachment 5424880
> View attachment 5424881
> View attachment 5424882
> View attachment 5424883
> View attachment 5424884
> View attachment 5424892
> View attachment 5424886
> View attachment 5424887
> View attachment 5424888
> View attachment 5424889
> View attachment 5424890
> View attachment 5424891



Beautiful  
You look so good in white jeans


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, an all white casual outfit with just a touch of pink. In the Batignolles 120's in Craie (White) Patent. This is an older pair and I think this style was only available as a limited edition for one year...
> View attachment 5424880
> View attachment 5424881
> View attachment 5424882
> View attachment 5424883
> View attachment 5424884
> View attachment 5424892
> View attachment 5424886
> View attachment 5424887
> View attachment 5424888
> View attachment 5424889
> View attachment 5424890
> View attachment 5424891


All white is a great summer look and the jeans fits you perfectly, love the toecleavage too, the thinner heels looks better....


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From the weekend, Black Patent Allenissima 130's with a yellow linen sundress and denim jacket...
> View attachment 5424893
> View attachment 5424894
> View attachment 5424895
> View attachment 5424896
> View attachment 5424897
> View attachment 5424899
> View attachment 5424901
> View attachment 5424902
> View attachment 5424903
> View attachment 5424904
> View attachment 5424905
> View attachment 5424906


Your feet in the Alenissimas look liek a masterpiece of art!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, an all white casual outfit with just a touch of pink. In the Batignolles 120's in Craie (White) Patent. This is an older pair and I think this style was only available as a limited edition for one year...
> View attachment 5424880
> View attachment 5424881
> View attachment 5424882
> View attachment 5424883
> View attachment 5424884
> View attachment 5424892
> View attachment 5424886
> View attachment 5424887
> View attachment 5424888
> View attachment 5424889
> View attachment 5424890
> View attachment 5424891


You look absolutely stunning, beautiful and very sexy. I really enjoy all this white outfit, once is casual, but at the same time elgant and sensual. 



stilly said:


> From the weekend, Black Patent Allenissima 130's with a yellow linen sundress and denim jacket...
> View attachment 5424893
> View attachment 5424894
> View attachment 5424895
> View attachment 5424896
> View attachment 5424897
> View attachment 5424899
> View attachment 5424901
> View attachment 5424902
> View attachment 5424903
> View attachment 5424904
> View attachment 5424905
> View attachment 5424906


When I see you wearing 130mm heels, my day always turns better. This time isn't exception. You look gorgeous, elegant and sensual. I have to say that you always look sensual wearing any outfit, because you have a beautiful silhouette, a stunning pair of legs and high heels always turn all your outfits even sexier.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, an all white casual outfit with just a touch of pink. In the Batignolles 120's in Craie (White) Patent. This is an older pair and I think this style was only available as a limited edition for one year...
> View attachment 5424880
> View attachment 5424881
> View attachment 5424882
> View attachment 5424883
> View attachment 5424884
> View attachment 5424892
> View attachment 5424886
> View attachment 5424887
> View attachment 5424888
> View attachment 5424889
> View attachment 5424890
> View attachment 5424891


WOW it's an all-white casual, you look sooo cute!!!


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Beautiful
> You look so good in white jeans



Thanks j*eans&heels*!!! I do love the white jeans in the warmer weather...



Mitterman77 said:


> Your feet in the Alenissimas look liek a masterpiece of art!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!! 



heelsmodels said:


> You look absolutely stunning, beautiful and very sexy. I really enjoy all this white outfit, once is casual, but at the same time elgant and sensual.
> 
> 
> When I see you wearing 130mm heels, my day always turns better. This time isn't exception. You look gorgeous, elegant and sensual. I have to say that you always look sensual wearing any outfit, because you have a beautiful silhouette, a stunning pair of legs and high heels always turn all your outfits even sexier.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! I do love my 130mm heels as well...



aporl said:


> WOW it's an all-white casual, you look sooo cute!!!



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

From earlier this week, my White Python So Kates with a new blue & white floral dress...


----------



## stilly

Spring Booties!!! My White Calf So Kate 120 Booties with a polka dot dress...


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> Spring Booties!!! My White Calf So Kate 120 Booties with a polka dot dress...
> View attachment 5428323
> View attachment 5428324
> View attachment 5428325
> View attachment 5428326
> View attachment 5428327
> View attachment 5428328
> View attachment 5428329
> View attachment 5428330
> View attachment 5428331
> View attachment 5428332
> View attachment 5428333
> View attachment 5428334


so cute!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, my White Python So Kates with a new blue & white floral dress...
> View attachment 5428311
> View attachment 5428312
> View attachment 5428313
> View attachment 5428314
> View attachment 5428315
> View attachment 5428316
> View attachment 5428317
> View attachment 5428318
> View attachment 5428319
> View attachment 5428320
> View attachment 5428321
> View attachment 5428322


You look beautiful and sensual as usual.



stilly said:


> Spring Booties!!! My White Calf So Kate 120 Booties with a polka dot dress...
> View attachment 5428323
> View attachment 5428324
> View attachment 5428325
> View attachment 5428326
> View attachment 5428327
> View attachment 5428328
> View attachment 5428329
> View attachment 5428330
> View attachment 5428331
> View attachment 5428332
> View attachment 5428333
> View attachment 5428334


I really like that style, dress and ankle boots, and you look amazing and elegant with it.


----------



## stilly

Poocoo said:


> so cute!!!



Thanks *Poocoo*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look beautiful and sensual as usual.
> 
> 
> I really like that style, dress and ankle boots, and you look amazing and elegant with it.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, White Patent Nosy 100 Ankle Straps with jeans and a blazer...


----------



## stilly

From the weekend, pink...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, White Patent Nosy 100 Ankle Straps with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5430268
> View attachment 5430269
> View attachment 5430270
> View attachment 5430271
> View attachment 5430272
> View attachment 5430273
> View attachment 5430274
> View attachment 5430275
> View attachment 5430276
> View attachment 5430277



Wonderful outfit
Those jeans fit you so well


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, White Patent Nosy 100 Ankle Straps with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5430268
> View attachment 5430269
> View attachment 5430270
> View attachment 5430271
> View attachment 5430272
> View attachment 5430273
> View attachment 5430274
> View attachment 5430275
> View attachment 5430276
> View attachment 5430277


Chic casual  friday! i like this white patent  nosy ankle straps, whith the contrast between the parts in transparent PVC and the white leather.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> From the weekend, pink...
> View attachment 5430281
> View attachment 5430282
> View attachment 5430284
> View attachment 5430285
> View attachment 5430286
> View attachment 5430287
> View attachment 5430289
> View attachment 5430291
> View attachment 5430292
> View attachment 5430294
> View attachment 5430295
> View attachment 5430296


Wow Stilly, we see life in pink this weekend  The color of the mini skirt and the pink so kates lengthen your pretty legs


----------



## chowlover2

So pretty in pink!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, White Patent Nosy 100 Ankle Straps with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5430268
> View attachment 5430269
> View attachment 5430270
> View attachment 5430271
> View attachment 5430272
> View attachment 5430273
> View attachment 5430274
> View attachment 5430275
> View attachment 5430276
> View attachment 5430277


It's my recent favourite as well, so lovely!! 
I'd be over the moon if more back shots and shots from other angles/poses were available!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From the weekend, pink...
> View attachment 5430281
> View attachment 5430282
> View attachment 5430284
> View attachment 5430285
> View attachment 5430286
> View attachment 5430287
> View attachment 5430289
> View attachment 5430291
> View attachment 5430292
> View attachment 5430294
> View attachment 5430295
> View attachment 5430296


Wow what can I say...you make all of us so jealous of you!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, White Patent Nosy 100 Ankle Straps with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5430268
> View attachment 5430269
> View attachment 5430270
> View attachment 5430271
> View attachment 5430272
> View attachment 5430273
> View attachment 5430274
> View attachment 5430275
> View attachment 5430276
> View attachment 5430277


Very elegant and charming... Always full of style.



stilly said:


> From the weekend, pink...
> View attachment 5430281
> View attachment 5430282
> View attachment 5430284
> View attachment 5430285
> View attachment 5430286
> View attachment 5430287
> View attachment 5430289
> View attachment 5430291
> View attachment 5430292
> View attachment 5430294
> View attachment 5430295
> View attachment 5430296


Very hot outfit. You look so beautiful and very sexy. Those classic high heels match perfectly with mini skirt. Simply stylish.
I think the So Kate color is called  Pompadour, right?


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> From the weekend, pink...
> View attachment 5430281
> View attachment 5430282
> View attachment 5430284
> View attachment 5430285
> View attachment 5430286
> View attachment 5430287
> View attachment 5430289
> View attachment 5430291
> View attachment 5430292
> View attachment 5430294
> View attachment 5430295
> View attachment 5430296


not a fan of pink. but that is perfection and has just changed my mind....


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> And for Casual Friday, just my simple Nude Patent So Kates with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5414547
> View attachment 5414548
> View attachment 5414549
> View attachment 5414550
> View attachment 5414551
> View attachment 5414552
> View attachment 5414553
> View attachment 5414554
> View attachment 5414555
> View attachment 5414556
> View attachment 5414557
> View attachment 5414558


Is that a flash of a slightly darker than usual toenail polish in the single 'slipped my shoe off' shot in this set Stilly? It looks a _very_ nice colour and hopefully we'll see more of it with some sandals.


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> Hot Pink Overload!
> I found this old hot pink dress while cleaning out my closet and couldn't resist wearing it with my Hot Chicks out for pizza...
> View attachment 5416641
> View attachment 5416643
> View attachment 5416644
> View attachment 5416645
> View attachment 5416646
> View attachment 5416647
> View attachment 5416648
> View attachment 5416649
> View attachment 5416650
> View attachment 5416651
> View attachment 5416652
> View attachment 5416653


It's that new(?) nail polish again I think. Fabulous against the bright pink.


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, a new plaid mini dress with my trusty, comfy Black Kid So Kates...
> PS - The trees in our yard are blooming and raining down tiny white flowers...they almost look like popcorn.
> View attachment 5418584
> View attachment 5418585
> View attachment 5418586
> View attachment 5418587
> View attachment 5418588
> View attachment 5418590
> View attachment 5418591
> View attachment 5418593
> View attachment 5418595
> View attachment 5418599
> View attachment 5418600
> View attachment 5418601


I _love_ those last two shots Stilly. One can almost hear your sigh of relief at releasing and resting your toes on top of your shoe - or am I just imagining it?! Either way I think I'm right about the new darker polish aren't I(?). I'm catching up with your threads after being away for a few weeks and I've just spotted that others have commented on it too.


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, Black Calf Cage Sandals with jeans and a blazer. These cages couldn't contain my pinkie toes...
> View attachment 5418602
> View attachment 5418603
> View attachment 5418604
> View attachment 5418605
> View attachment 5418606
> View attachment 5418607
> View attachment 5418608
> View attachment 5418609
> View attachment 5418610
> View attachment 5418611


Your lovely pinkie toes do take a bit of containing don't they Stilly. Your more closed-in shoes, especially those with very narrow toe-boxes, take a firmer approach with them than the Cages, presumably with 'consequences'!?


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, White Patent Nosy 100 Ankle Straps with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5430268
> View attachment 5430269
> View attachment 5430270
> View attachment 5430271
> View attachment 5430272
> View attachment 5430273
> View attachment 5430274
> View attachment 5430275
> View attachment 5430276
> View attachment 5430277


Such beautiful shoes, at the same time both hiding and revealing your lovely toes. Are they comfortable to wear, or do they squash your toes or squeeze them together at all?


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> From the weekend, pink...
> View attachment 5430281
> View attachment 5430282
> View attachment 5430284
> View attachment 5430285
> View attachment 5430286
> View attachment 5430287
> View attachment 5430289
> View attachment 5430291
> View attachment 5430292
> View attachment 5430294
> View attachment 5430295
> View attachment 5430296


Such a cute and girly blouse and skirt combo Stilly, then those beautiful long, long legs, and all perched on tippy-toe.
No. 11 seems to capture a furtive moment of relief for a sore toe or two. Altogether a delight.


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Wonderful outfit
> Those jeans fit you so well



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Chic casual  friday! i like this white patent  nosy ankle straps, whith the contrast between the parts in transparent PVC and the white leather.



Thanks *seraphin*!!! I do like these Nosy pumps. I should wear them a bit more...


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Wow Stilly, we see life in pink this weekend  The color of the mini skirt and the pink so kates lengthen your pretty legs



Thanks *seraphin*!!! I do love my pink...


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> So pretty in pink!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> It's my recent favourite as well, so lovely!!
> I'd be over the moon if more back shots and shots from other angles/poses were available!



Thanks so much *aporl*!!! A few more pics of the Nosy's...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Wow what can I say...you make all of us so jealous of you!!!



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Very elegant and charming... Always full of style.
> 
> 
> Very hot outfit. You look so beautiful and very sexy. Those classic high heels match perfectly with mini skirt. Simply stylish.
> I think the So Kate color is called  Pompadour, right?



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! Yes Pompadour...you know your CL pinks...


----------



## stilly

Poocoo said:


> not a fan of pink. but that is perfection and has just changed my mind....



Oh you have to warm up to the pink *Poocoo*...


----------



## stilly

toelover said:


> Such beautiful shoes, at the same time both hiding and revealing your lovely toes. Are they comfortable to wear, or do they squash your toes or squeeze them together at all?



Thanks for all the wonderful comments *toelover*!!! The White Patent Nosy's Ankle Straps are actually fairly comfy...at least for CL's...


----------



## stilly

toelover said:


> It's that new(?) nail polish again I think. Fabulous against the bright pink.



Thanks *toelover*!!! Yet another CL red nail polish...just a slightly different shade of red...


----------



## stilly

From earlier this week, Armure Bronze Python So Kates. This was my very first pair of So Kates and one of the first pairs of So Kates they released back in the Summer of 2013 along with the Black Patents and Nudes. I love this skin and the python coloration...


----------



## stilly

Black & White...my Graffiti Black & White So Kates with a new black pleated mini...


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> Black & White...my Graffiti Black & White So Kates with a new black pleated mini...
> View attachment 5433369
> View attachment 5433370
> View attachment 5433371
> View attachment 5433372
> View attachment 5433373
> View attachment 5433374
> View attachment 5433375
> View attachment 5433376
> View attachment 5433377
> View attachment 5433378
> View attachment 5433379
> View attachment 5433380


Love that skirt!   So beautiful xx


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> Oh you have to warm up to the pink *Poocoo*...


It’s ok it’s starting ..  I’m getting warmer


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Black & White...my Graffiti Black & White So Kates with a new black pleated mini...


Lovely cute and sexy, people won't know where to look at, the So Kates, your legs, the little skirt, your total looks


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *aporl*!!! A few more pics of the Nosy's...
> View attachment 5433326
> View attachment 5433327
> View attachment 5433328
> View attachment 5433329
> View attachment 5433330
> View attachment 5433331


Thanks for sharing stilly! Looks lovely from the back
BTW would be icing on the cake if we could see your heel-grab poses again!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Black & White...my Graffiti Black & White So Kates with a new black pleated mini...
> View attachment 5433369
> View attachment 5433370
> View attachment 5433371
> View attachment 5433372
> View attachment 5433373
> View attachment 5433374
> View attachment 5433375
> View attachment 5433376
> View attachment 5433377
> View attachment 5433378
> View attachment 5433379
> View attachment 5433380


Wow classy!!!


----------



## stilly

Poocoo said:


> Love that skirt!   So beautiful xx



Thanks *Poocoo*!!!



MsYvonne said:


> Lovely cute and sexy, people won't know where to look at, the So Kates, your legs, the little skirt, your total looks



Awww...thanks *MsYvonne*!!!  



aporl said:


> Wow classy!!!



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, Armure Bronze Python So Kates. This was my very first pair of So Kates and one of the first pairs of So Kates they released back in the Summer of 2013 along with the Black Patents and Nudes. I love this skin and the python coloration...
> View attachment 5433356
> View attachment 5433357
> View attachment 5433358
> View attachment 5433359
> View attachment 5433360
> View attachment 5433362
> View attachment 5433363
> View attachment 5433364
> View attachment 5433365
> View attachment 5433367
> View attachment 5433368


You look simply wonderful, very elegant and super sexy.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, White Patent Nosy 100 Ankle Straps with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5430268
> View attachment 5430269
> View attachment 5430270
> View attachment 5430271
> View attachment 5430272
> View attachment 5430273
> View attachment 5430274
> View attachment 5430275
> View attachment 5430276
> View attachment 5430277


Great spot on your feet, the jeans fits you soooo well!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From the weekend, pink...
> View attachment 5430281
> View attachment 5430282
> View attachment 5430284
> View attachment 5430285
> View attachment 5430286
> View attachment 5430287
> View attachment 5430289
> View attachment 5430291
> View attachment 5430292
> View attachment 5430294
> View attachment 5430295
> View attachment 5430296


GODDESS! And a warm welcome back too the bracelets, so sexy! The last pic is OMG!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Black & White...my Graffiti Black & White So Kates with a new black pleated mini...
> View attachment 5433369
> View attachment 5433370
> View attachment 5433371
> View attachment 5433372
> View attachment 5433373
> View attachment 5433374
> View attachment 5433375
> View attachment 5433376
> View attachment 5433377
> View attachment 5433378
> View attachment 5433379
> View attachment 5433380


Love the micro mini... and obviosly the heels!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look simply wonderful, very elegant and super sexy.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Love the micro mini... and obviosly the heels!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, Black Kid Salonu 120's with jeans...


----------



## stilly

From Saturday night, my Red & Black Degrade Hot Chick 130's...


----------



## toelover

More 130mm Hot Chicks and a lovely matching dress.  But no shoe-play, although the last shot looks as if you might be thinking about a dip or dangle ... ...! Are those HCs more comfortable than the Hot Pink ones you recently said gave you problems?


----------



## stilly

toelover said:


> More 130mm Hot Chicks and a lovely matching dress.  But no shoe-play, although the last shot looks as if you might be thinking about a dip or dangle ... ...! Are those HCs more comfortable than the Hot Pink ones you recently said gave you problems?



Thanks *toelover*!!!
Not much shoe play in this set...though these Hot Chicks are a full size larger than the hot pink ones and are much more comfortable.
These actually fit a little big...here are a few more pics.


----------



## toelover

Thanks for these bonus pics Stilly. Very nice, even if they're 'only' teasing!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Black Kid Salonu 120's with jeans...
> View attachment 5435354
> View attachment 5435355
> View attachment 5435356
> View attachment 5435357
> View attachment 5435358
> View attachment 5435359
> View attachment 5435360
> View attachment 5435361
> View attachment 5435362
> View attachment 5435363
> View attachment 5435364
> View attachment 5435365


What a sexy style! You look so lovely on white leggings


----------



## chowlover2

stilly said:


> From Saturday night, my Red & Black Degrade Hot Chick 130's...
> View attachment 5435376
> View attachment 5435377
> View attachment 5435378
> View attachment 5435379
> View attachment 5435380
> View attachment 5435381
> View attachment 5435382
> View attachment 5435384
> View attachment 5435385
> View attachment 5435386
> View attachment 5435387
> View attachment 5435388


I LOVE these shoes! I think of them as your little devil shoes.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Black & White...my Graffiti Black & White So Kates with a new black pleated mini...
> View attachment 5433369
> View attachment 5433370
> View attachment 5433371
> View attachment 5433372
> View attachment 5433373
> View attachment 5433374
> View attachment 5433375
> View attachment 5433376
> View attachment 5433377
> View attachment 5433378
> View attachment 5433379
> View attachment 5433380


I'm so sorry. I really missed those pictures. I could it happen... You look so gorgeous and so sensual. This is a real neck turn outfit.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Black Kid Salonu 120's with jeans...
> View attachment 5435354
> View attachment 5435355
> View attachment 5435356
> View attachment 5435357
> View attachment 5435358
> View attachment 5435359
> View attachment 5435360
> View attachment 5435361
> View attachment 5435362
> View attachment 5435363
> View attachment 5435364
> View attachment 5435365


These aren't simply jeans, this outfit is made for turning heads and everyone has to apploud!



stilly said:


> From Saturday night, my Red & Black Degrade Hot Chick 130's...
> View attachment 5435376
> View attachment 5435377
> View attachment 5435378
> View attachment 5435379
> View attachment 5435380
> View attachment 5435381
> View attachment 5435382
> View attachment 5435384
> View attachment 5435385
> View attachment 5435386
> View attachment 5435387
> View attachment 5435388


Love the POV view... what a view!!!



stilly said:


> Thanks *toelover*!!!
> Not much shoe play in this set...though these Hot Chicks are a full size larger than the hot pink ones and are much more comfortable.
> These actually fit a little big...here are a few more pics.
> View attachment 5435529
> View attachment 5435530
> View attachment 5435531
> View attachment 5435533


Big tease, thank you  *toelover!*


----------



## Porsha

The pink micro-mini outfit is to die for Stilly.  You have fantastic legs.


----------



## toelover

Mitterman77 said:


> Big tease, thank you  *toelover!*


My pleasure!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Black Kid Salonu 120's with jeans...
> View attachment 5435354
> View attachment 5435355
> View attachment 5435356
> View attachment 5435357
> View attachment 5435358
> View attachment 5435359
> View attachment 5435360
> View attachment 5435361
> View attachment 5435362
> View attachment 5435363
> View attachment 5435364
> View attachment 5435365


You are amazing as usual when you wear jeans and high heels. I really enjoy this kind of casual outfit and you never disappoint. Always beautiful and always sensual.



stilly said:


> Thanks *toelover*!!!
> Not much shoe play in this set...though these Hot Chicks are a full size larger than the hot pink ones and are much more comfortable.
> These actually fit a little big...here are a few more pics.
> View attachment 5435529
> View attachment 5435530
> View attachment 5435531
> View attachment 5435533


I have no words to describe how wonderful, gorgeous and sexy you are with that outfit. You look perfect all in red and the Hot Chicks improves a lot your beautiful outfit. You are a sexiest devil that i ever saw. I could make a pact with you...
I bet you did a lot of damages when you went out. Your style and aura is impossible to avoid.


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Black Kid Salonu 120's with jeans...
> View attachment 5435354
> View attachment 5435355
> View attachment 5435356
> View attachment 5435357
> View attachment 5435358
> View attachment 5435359
> View attachment 5435360
> View attachment 5435361
> View attachment 5435362
> View attachment 5435363
> View attachment 5435364
> View attachment 5435365


STUNNING!!!!!!


----------



## seraphin92

It's saturday fever!  Stunnning as always


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Black Kid Salonu 120's with jeans...
> View attachment 5435354
> View attachment 5435355
> View attachment 5435356
> View attachment 5435357
> View attachment 5435358
> View attachment 5435359
> View attachment 5435360
> View attachment 5435361
> View attachment 5435362
> View attachment 5435363
> View attachment 5435364
> View attachment 5435365



An amazing outfit
Your legs and butt looks like they where made for wearing tight, white, ripped jeans


----------



## ukm32

Stilly this post is amazing!! Your legs are enviable and so long!
You’ve inspired me to buy a pair of heels higher than I’ve ever bought before! Not loubs due to budget but I like them!



stilly said:


> From Saturday night, my Red & Black Degrade Hot Chick 130's...
> View attachment 5435376
> View attachment 5435377
> View attachment 5435378
> View attachment 5435379
> View attachment 5435380
> View attachment 5435381
> View attachment 5435382
> View attachment 5435384
> View attachment 5435385
> View attachment 5435386
> View attachment 5435387
> View attachment 5435388


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> What a sexy style! You look so lovely on white leggings



Thanks *aporl*!!!



toelover said:


> Thanks for these bonus pics Stilly. Very nice, even if they're 'only' teasing!



Thanks *toelover*!!!



chowlover2 said:


> I LOVE these shoes! I think of them as your little devil shoes.



Thanks *chowlover*!!! I guess they are like little devil shoes...I never thought of that...



heelsmodels said:


> I'm so sorry. I really missed those pictures. I could it happen... You look so gorgeous and so sensual. This is a real neck turn outfit.



Oh thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> These aren't simply jeans, this outfit is made for turning heads and everyone has to apploud!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! They are tightish jeans...



Porsha said:


> The pink micro-mini outfit is to die for Stilly.  You have fantastic legs.



Thanks *Porsha*!!! Its a cute micro mini...as long as I don't bend over its fine...



heelsmodels said:


> You are amazing as usual when you wear jeans and high heels. I really enjoy this kind of casual outfit and you never disappoint. Always beautiful and always sensual.
> 
> 
> I have no words to describe how wonderful, gorgeous and sexy you are with that outfit. You look perfect all in red and the Hot Chicks improves a lot your beautiful outfit. You are a sexiest devil that i ever saw. I could make a pact with you...
> I bet you did a lot of damages when you went out. Your style and aura is impossible to avoid.



Awww...thanks *heelsmodels*!!! A cute devil I hope...



Poocoo said:


> STUNNING!!!!!!



Thanks *Poocoo*!!!



seraphin92 said:


> It's saturday fever!  Stunnning as always



Thanks *seraphin*!!!  



jeans&heels said:


> An amazing outfit
> Your legs and butt looks like they where made for wearing tight, white, ripped jeans



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! These jeans fit pretty well unlike some of the other white jeans I own.



ukm32 said:


> Stilly this post is amazing!! Your legs are enviable and so long!
> You’ve inspired me to buy a pair of heels higher than I’ve ever bought before! Not loubs due to budget but I like them!



Thanks *ukm*!!!
Good luck with the heels!!! Wear them them well!!!


----------



## stilly

From this week, a new high/low striped dress with my Nude Kid So Kates...


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Debout 120's with polka dots...


----------



## stilly

And White Calf So Kates with blue & white striped mini dress...


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> Black Patent Debout 120's with polka dots...
> View attachment 5438439
> View attachment 5438440
> View attachment 5438441
> View attachment 5438442
> View attachment 5438444
> View attachment 5438445
> View attachment 5438446
> View attachment 5438447
> View attachment 5438448
> View attachment 5438449
> View attachment 5438450
> View attachment 5438451


Your feet in (and slightly out of) those Debouts look just exquisite Stilly. The shoes do appear to be a bit of a tight squeeze for your toes though; would an audio 'backing' to shots 1 and 11 reveal a sweet sigh of relief perhaps?!


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> Black Patent Debout 120's with polka dots...
> View attachment 5438439
> View attachment 5438440
> View attachment 5438441
> View attachment 5438442
> View attachment 5438444
> View attachment 5438445
> View attachment 5438446
> View attachment 5438447
> View attachment 5438448
> View attachment 5438449
> View attachment 5438450
> View attachment 5438451


Very nice shoot. I like the look of Debout.
They are some of my favorite Louboutin as similar Zhora, Pigalle first version , Crosspiga, Hot Chic, Fisikella, Paralili d'Orsay and Maudissima for max toe cleavage.


----------



## stilly

toelover said:


> Your feet in (and slightly out of) those Debouts look just exquisite Stilly. The shoes do appear to be a bit of a tight squeeze for your toes though; would an audio 'backing' to shots 1 and 11 reveal a sweet sigh of relief perhaps?!



Thanks *toelover*!!! The Debouts are actually OK on comfort once I get them on but the hard, sharp, clear plastic is always a challenge putting them on.


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Very nice shoot. I like the look of Debout.
> They are some of my favorite Louboutin as similar Zhora, Pigalle first version , Crosspiga, Hot Chic, Fisikella, Paralili d'Orsay and Maudissima for max toe cleavage.



Thanks *seraphin*!!! I do love Debouts...one of my fav styles!


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, jeans, a blazer and my well worn White Patent SK's. These are still my favorite summer shoe...


----------



## stilly

From Saturday night dinner, more polka dots in a midi dress with my Black Kid Allenissima 130's...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From this week, a new high/low striped dress with my Nude Kid So Kates...
> View attachment 5438425
> View attachment 5438426
> View attachment 5438427
> View attachment 5438428
> View attachment 5438429
> View attachment 5438430
> View attachment 5438431
> View attachment 5438432
> View attachment 5438433
> View attachment 5438434
> View attachment 5438435
> View attachment 5438436


You look beautiful and full of style.



stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, jeans, a blazer and my well worn White Patent SK's. These are still my favorite summer shoe...
> View attachment 5440264
> View attachment 5440265
> View attachment 5440266
> View attachment 5440267
> View attachment 5440268
> View attachment 5440269
> View attachment 5440270
> View attachment 5440272
> View attachment 5440273
> View attachment 5440274
> View attachment 5440275
> View attachment 5440277


So Kate models are one of the best classic and beautiful high heels models that I ever met. They always look amazing with any kind of outfit, as casual or ceremony outfit. 
In both cases, you look wonderful, very elegant and full of class. So Kate helped a lot on outfits improvement.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> And White Calf So Kates with blue & white striped mini dress...
> View attachment 5438454
> View attachment 5438455
> View attachment 5438456
> View attachment 5438457
> View attachment 5438458
> View attachment 5438459
> View attachment 5438460
> View attachment 5438461
> View attachment 5438462
> View attachment 5438463
> View attachment 5438464
> View attachment 5438465


Fabulous, beautiful, sensual and elegant.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Saturday night dinner, more polka dots in a midi dress with my Black Kid Allenissima 130's...
> View attachment 5440279
> View attachment 5440280
> View attachment 5440281
> View attachment 5440282
> View attachment 5440284
> View attachment 5440285
> View attachment 5440287
> View attachment 5440288
> View attachment 5440289
> View attachment 5440291
> View attachment 5440292
> View attachment 5440293


You always look amazing wearing 130mm heels, and this time isn't different. The dress is awesome and beautiful and the 130mm high heels sandals complete the outfit. Simply amazing and gorgeous.


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> From Saturday night dinner, more polka dots in a midi dress with my Black Kid Allenissima 130's...
> View attachment 5440279
> View attachment 5440280
> View attachment 5440281
> View attachment 5440282
> View attachment 5440284
> View attachment 5440285
> View attachment 5440287
> View attachment 5440288
> View attachment 5440289
> View attachment 5440291
> View attachment 5440292
> View attachment 5440293


Wow Stilly. Tasty toes and a hint of knee.  Those Allenissimas are just so, so sensual, certainly on you - or rather you on them!  I don't know whether it's the sheer height of the heels, how they show off your toes, or what - 'though obviously it's a combination of the shoes and *your* feet. The tip-toe play in pic 11 is ... ... OMG!!


----------



## annamoon

stilly said:


> From Saturday night dinner, more polka dots in a midi dress with my Black Kid Allenissima 130's...
> View attachment 5440279
> View attachment 5440280
> View attachment 5440281
> View attachment 5440282
> View attachment 5440284
> View attachment 5440285
> View attachment 5440287
> View attachment 5440288
> View attachment 5440289
> View attachment 5440291
> View attachment 5440292
> View attachment 5440293


Love your dress, so classy and the Allenissimas are beautiful, I can only admire how you can wear them and with such style.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Black Patent Debout 120's with polka dots...
> View attachment 5438439
> View attachment 5438440
> View attachment 5438441
> View attachment 5438442
> View attachment 5438444
> View attachment 5438445
> View attachment 5438446
> View attachment 5438447
> View attachment 5438448
> View attachment 5438449
> View attachment 5438450
> View attachment 5438451


Your feet are shown off so well!!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, jeans, a blazer and my well worn White Patent SK's. These are still my favorite summer shoe...
> View attachment 5440264
> View attachment 5440265
> View attachment 5440266
> View attachment 5440267
> View attachment 5440268
> View attachment 5440269
> View attachment 5440270
> View attachment 5440272
> View attachment 5440273
> View attachment 5440274
> View attachment 5440275
> View attachment 5440277


Great show, they fortunately don't look as well worn, they look sexy!



stilly said:


> From Saturday night dinner, more polka dots in a midi dress with my Black Kid Allenissima 130's...
> View attachment 5440279
> View attachment 5440280
> View attachment 5440281
> View attachment 5440282
> View attachment 5440284
> View attachment 5440285
> View attachment 5440287
> View attachment 5440288
> View attachment 5440289
> View attachment 5440291
> View attachment 5440292
> View attachment 5440293


You are a piece of art! tres chic!


----------



## KatPerry

Polka dots and super high  heels, and perfect outfit!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, jeans, a blazer and my well worn White Patent SK's. These are still my favorite summer shoe...
> View attachment 5440264
> View attachment 5440265
> View attachment 5440266
> View attachment 5440267
> View attachment 5440268
> View attachment 5440269
> View attachment 5440270
> View attachment 5440272
> View attachment 5440273
> View attachment 5440274
> View attachment 5440275
> View attachment 5440277



Fantastic outfit  
I say it again I wish every day was casual Friday


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Saturday night dinner, more polka dots in a midi dress with my Black Kid Allenissima 130's...
> View attachment 5440279
> View attachment 5440280
> View attachment 5440281
> View attachment 5440282
> View attachment 5440284
> View attachment 5440285
> View attachment 5440287
> View attachment 5440288
> View attachment 5440289
> View attachment 5440291
> View attachment 5440292



Love the Black Kid Allenissima's Would love to see you pair them with jeans?


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Black Patent Debout 120's with polka dots...
> View attachment 5438439
> View attachment 5438440
> View attachment 5438441
> View attachment 5438442
> View attachment 5438444
> View attachment 5438445
> View attachment 5438446
> View attachment 5438447
> View attachment 5438448
> View attachment 5438449
> View attachment 5438450
> View attachment 5438451


Wow...it was more than an art piece!!! Can't get enough of just 10 pics of you with debout!



stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, jeans, a blazer and my well worn White Patent SK's. These are still my favorite summer shoe...
> View attachment 5440264
> View attachment 5440265
> View attachment 5440266
> View attachment 5440267
> View attachment 5440268
> View attachment 5440269
> View attachment 5440270
> View attachment 5440272
> View attachment 5440273
> View attachment 5440274
> View attachment 5440275
> View attachment 5440277


So chic!! And what a lovely shoeplay.
Would like to see your casual Iriza as well, must be another set of breathtaking artpiece...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You always look amazing wearing 130mm heels, and this time isn't different. The dress is awesome and beautiful and the 130mm high heels sandals complete the outfit. Simply amazing and gorgeous.



Thanks so much as always *heelsmodels*!!!  



toelover said:


> Wow Stilly. Tasty toes and a hint of knee.  Those Allenissimas are just so, so sensual, certainly on you - or rather you on them!  I don't know whether it's the sheer height of the heels, how they show off your toes, or what - 'though obviously it's a combination of the shoes and *your* feet. The tip-toe play in pic 11 is ... ... OMG!!



Oh thanks so much* toelover*!!!



annamoon said:


> Love your dress, so classy and the Allenissimas are beautiful, I can only admire how you can wear them and with such style.



Thanks *annamoon*!!! 



Mitterman77 said:


> Your feet are shown off so well!!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



KatPerry said:


> Polka dots and super high  heels, and perfect outfit!



Thanks *Kat*!!! I do love my polka dots... 



jeans&heels said:


> Fantastic outfit
> I say it again I wish every day was casual Friday



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



jeans&heels said:


> Love the Black Kid Allenissima's Would love to see you pair them with jeans?



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! I haven't worn them with jeans in quite a while but that's a great suggestion. For a future Casual Friday...



aporl said:


> Wow...it was more than an art piece!!! Can't get enough of just 10 pics of you with debout!
> 
> 
> So chic!! And what a lovely shoeplay.
> Would like to see your casual Iriza as well, must be another set of breathtaking artpiece...



Thanks *aporl*!!! I'll wear the Irizas in the near future.


----------



## stilly

Red Patent Fetish Peeps with a new white mini...


----------



## stilly

Yellow Neon & Pink Rivierina 120's...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Yellow Neon & Pink Rivierina 120's...
> View attachment 5442489
> View attachment 5442490
> View attachment 5442491
> View attachment 5442492
> View attachment 5442493
> View attachment 5442494
> View attachment 5442495
> View attachment 5442496
> View attachment 5442497
> View attachment 5442498
> View attachment 5442499
> View attachment 5442500


Lovely summer vibe, really love this colour on Rivierina! The strap-off shot is such a killer!!!!
Would love to see this pair shine more couple of times in summer


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Red Patent Fetish Peeps with a new white mini...
> View attachment 5442474
> View attachment 5442476
> View attachment 5442477
> View attachment 5442478
> View attachment 5442479
> View attachment 5442480
> View attachment 5442481
> View attachment 5442482
> View attachment 5442483
> View attachment 5442484
> View attachment 5442485
> View attachment 5442487


I really missed to see you wearing platform heels and the Lady Fetish model are gorgeous. That outfit is beautiful and seems to be very fresh. White and red always match well and you are very elegant, sensual and charming.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Yellow Neon & Pink Rivierina 120's...
> View attachment 5442489
> View attachment 5442490
> View attachment 5442491
> View attachment 5442492
> View attachment 5442493
> View attachment 5442494
> View attachment 5442495
> View attachment 5442496
> View attachment 5442497
> View attachment 5442498
> View attachment 5442499
> View attachment 5442500


Simply classical, elegant and full of style.


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> Yellow Neon & Pink Rivierina 120's...
> View attachment 5442489
> View attachment 5442490
> View attachment 5442491
> View attachment 5442492
> View attachment 5442493
> View attachment 5442494
> View attachment 5442495
> View attachment 5442496
> View attachment 5442497
> View attachment 5442498
> View attachment 5442499
> View attachment 5442500


Pure delight - not least the gentle tease in no. 5


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Yellow Neon & Pink Rivierina 120's...
> View attachment 5442489
> View attachment 5442490
> View attachment 5442491
> View attachment 5442492
> View attachment 5442493
> View attachment 5442494
> View attachment 5442495
> View attachment 5442496
> View attachment 5442497
> View attachment 5442498
> View attachment 5442499
> View attachment 5442500


Very girlish... love the toecleavage so much on these!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Lovely summer vibe, really love this colour on Rivierina! The strap-off shot is such a killer!!!!
> Would love to see this pair shine more couple of times in summer



Thanks *aporl*!!! I do love the strappy CL's...



heelsmodels said:


> I really missed to see you wearing platform heels and the Lady Fetish model are gorgeous. That outfit is beautiful and seems to be very fresh. White and red always match well and you are very elegant, sensual and charming.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! More platforms to come...



toelover said:


> Pure delight - not least the gentle tease in no. 5



Oh thanks *toelover*!!! A little rest from the straps...



Mitterman77 said:


> Very girlish... love the toecleavage so much on these!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! This is certainly one of my favorite CL styles!


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, Nude Lady Peeps...


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Hot Chick 130's heading out for dinner...


----------



## stilly

Summer Whites...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chick 130's heading out for dinner...


Very dinner worth with a nice dessert


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chick 130's heading out for dinner...


Very nice ourdit for dinner! i wish i could join you


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Lady Peeps...
> View attachment 5445048
> View attachment 5445049
> View attachment 5445050
> View attachment 5445051
> View attachment 5445052
> View attachment 5445053
> View attachment 5445054
> View attachment 5445055
> View attachment 5445056
> View attachment 5445057
> View attachment 5445058
> View attachment 5445059


Just a hint of relief in a couple of shots - from what looks a tight squeeze in the toes area(?)!



stilly said:


> Oh thanks *toelover*!!! A little rest from the straps...


So is it the straps that hurt, rather than the way the 'vamp' (?) appears to cut into your foot on both sides, just behind the base of your toes?



stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chick 130's heading out for dinner...
> View attachment 5445060
> View attachment 5445079
> View attachment 5445062
> View attachment 5445063
> View attachment 5445064
> View attachment 5445065
> View attachment 5445067
> View attachment 5445068
> View attachment 5445075
> View attachment 5445076
> View attachment 5445077
> View attachment 5445078


11 shots right up on your tippy-toes in those oh-so-high HCs, then finally some relief in no. 12, at least for the left tootsie.  Phew?!



stilly said:


> Summer Whites...
> View attachment 5445101
> View attachment 5445102
> View attachment 5445104
> View attachment 5445105
> View attachment 5445106
> View attachment 5445107
> View attachment 5445108
> View attachment 5445109
> View attachment 5445110
> View attachment 5445112
> View attachment 5445113
> View attachment 5445116


Do those booties feel as sharply pointed from the inside as they look to me?!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Lady Peeps...
> View attachment 5445048
> View attachment 5445049
> View attachment 5445050
> View attachment 5445051
> View attachment 5445052
> View attachment 5445053
> View attachment 5445054
> View attachment 5445055
> View attachment 5445056
> View attachment 5445057
> View attachment 5445058
> View attachment 5445059



Wonderful outfit  
Ladypeeps with jeans is a very sexy combo


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Lady Peeps...
> View attachment 5445048
> View attachment 5445049
> View attachment 5445050
> View attachment 5445051
> View attachment 5445052
> View attachment 5445053
> View attachment 5445054
> View attachment 5445055
> View attachment 5445056
> View attachment 5445057
> View attachment 5445058
> View attachment 5445059


You rock the fridays!!! So very stunning!!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chick 130's heading out for dinner...
> View attachment 5445060
> View attachment 5445079
> View attachment 5445062
> View attachment 5445063
> View attachment 5445064
> View attachment 5445065
> View attachment 5445067
> View attachment 5445068
> View attachment 5445075
> View attachment 5445076
> View attachment 5445077
> View attachment 5445078


The anklet is adding that mmmmmh feeling!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Summer Whites...
> View attachment 5445101
> View attachment 5445102
> View attachment 5445104
> View attachment 5445105
> View attachment 5445106
> View attachment 5445107
> View attachment 5445108
> View attachment 5445109
> View attachment 5445110
> View attachment 5445112
> View attachment 5445113
> View attachment 5445116


so white, so innocent!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Lady Peeps...
> View attachment 5445048
> View attachment 5445049
> View attachment 5445050
> View attachment 5445051
> View attachment 5445052
> View attachment 5445053
> View attachment 5445054
> View attachment 5445055
> View attachment 5445056
> View attachment 5445057
> View attachment 5445058
> View attachment 5445059


You look absolutely wonderful and beautiful. I really enjoy to see you wearing skinny jeans and high heels. The Lady Peep looks perfect on your feet. Any of your casual outfits are always look you very sensual.




stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chick 130's heading out for dinner...
> View attachment 5445060
> View attachment 5445079
> View attachment 5445062
> View attachment 5445063
> View attachment 5445064
> View attachment 5445065
> View attachment 5445067
> View attachment 5445068
> View attachment 5445075
> View attachment 5445076
> View attachment 5445077
> View attachment 5445078


To wear a 130mm high heels when you decide to dinner out is always a wise option. You have chosen 130mm heels to go out dinner lately and i bet it has been a success. This time isn't diferent, once you look so gorgeous, so elegant and so sexy. That look is perfect to go out and make necks turned into your direction.




stilly said:


> Summer Whites...
> View attachment 5445101
> View attachment 5445102
> View attachment 5445104
> View attachment 5445105
> View attachment 5445106
> View attachment 5445107
> View attachment 5445108
> View attachment 5445109
> View attachment 5445110
> View attachment 5445112
> View attachment 5445113
> View attachment 5445116


When you always present us with a full white outfit, I always compare you an angel, because you always seem a sexy angel, always beautiful, always elegant and very sexy. This time isn't diferent. You look amazing as usual.


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> Black Patent Hot Chick 130's heading out for dinner...
> View attachment 5445060
> View attachment 5445079
> View attachment 5445062
> View attachment 5445063
> View attachment 5445064
> View attachment 5445065
> View attachment 5445067
> View attachment 5445068
> View attachment 5445075
> View attachment 5445076
> View attachment 5445077
> View attachment 5445078


What's that dark mark - presumably from the Hot Chicks? - at the base of your left big toe Stilly?  (On the 'bunion joint' if you were unfortunate enough to have one.)


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> Red Patent Fetish Peeps with a new white mini...
> View attachment 5442474
> View attachment 5442476
> View attachment 5442477
> View attachment 5442478
> View attachment 5442479
> View attachment 5442480
> View attachment 5442481
> View attachment 5442482
> View attachment 5442483
> View attachment 5442484
> View attachment 5442485
> View attachment 5442487


Just the best Stilly, the very best.


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Very dinner worth with a nice dessert



Thanks *MsYvonne*...



seraphin92 said:


> Very nice ourdit for dinner! i wish i could join you



Thanks *seraphin*!!! It was just dinner for two...



Porsha said:


> Just the best Stilly, the very best.



Thanks so much *Porsha*!!! 



toelover said:


> Just a hint of relief in a couple of shots - from what looks a tight squeeze in the toes area(?)!



No the Lady Peeps are actually fairly comfy...



toelover said:


> Do those booties feel as sharply pointed from the inside as they look to me?!



The booties are pretty comfortable which is why I like to wear them year round.



jeans&heels said:


> Wonderful outfit
> Ladypeeps with jeans is a very sexy combo



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> The anklet is adding that mmmmmh feeling!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> You look absolutely wonderful and beautiful. I really enjoy to see you wearing skinny jeans and high heels. The Lady Peep looks perfect on your feet. Any of your casual outfits are always look you very sensual.
> 
> 
> 
> To wear a 130mm high heels when you decide to dinner out is always a wise option. You have chosen 130mm heels to go out dinner lately and i bet it has been a success. This time isn't diferent, once you look so gorgeous, so elegant and so sexy. That look is perfect to go out and make necks turned into your direction.
> 
> 
> 
> When you always present us with a full white outfit, I always compare you an angel, because you always seem a sexy angel, always beautiful, always elegant and very sexy. This time isn't diferent. You look amazing as usual.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! You always have the most wonderful comments...


----------



## stilly

Black CL Slingbacks...though I don't recall the name of this style...


----------



## stilly

Another mini...this time a navy blue ruffled mini with my White Patent So Kates...


----------



## stilly

toelover said:


> What's that dark mark - presumably from the Hot Chicks? - at the base of your left big toe Stilly?  (On the 'bunion joint' if you were unfortunate enough to have one.)



Its just a shadow from the bending of my toes...I'm not even sure of what a bunion joint is *toelover*...are you a podiatrist?


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> Another mini...this time a navy blue ruffled mini with my White Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 5447758
> View attachment 5447759
> View attachment 5447760
> View attachment 5447761
> View attachment 5447762
> View attachment 5447763
> View attachment 5447765
> View attachment 5447766
> View attachment 5447767
> View attachment 5447768
> View attachment 5447769
> View attachment 5447770


Epic! Skirt


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Lady Peeps...
> View attachment 5445048
> View attachment 5445049
> View attachment 5445050
> View attachment 5445051
> View attachment 5445052
> View attachment 5445053
> View attachment 5445054
> View attachment 5445055
> View attachment 5445056
> View attachment 5445057
> View attachment 5445058
> View attachment 5445059


Simply stunning, may I ask the brand of the leggings? Looks perfectly fitting your legs


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Black CL Slingbacks...though I don't recall the name of this style...
> View attachment 5447745
> View attachment 5447746
> View attachment 5447747
> View attachment 5447748
> View attachment 5447749
> View attachment 5447750
> View attachment 5447751
> View attachment 5447752
> View attachment 5447753
> View attachment 5447754
> View attachment 5447755
> View attachment 5447756


You look wonderful and beautiful. I really enjoy the outfit, showing your stunning legs. I never feel tired to watch your legs, feet and high heels. Everything always match in perfection and this time isn't an exception.




stilly said:


> Another mini...this time a navy blue ruffled mini with my White Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 5447758
> View attachment 5447759
> View attachment 5447760
> View attachment 5447761
> View attachment 5447762
> View attachment 5447763
> View attachment 5447765
> View attachment 5447766
> View attachment 5447767
> View attachment 5447768
> View attachment 5447769
> View attachment 5447770


You look gorgeous and so cute. The white blouse and high heels match perfectly. The mini skirt with frills and that kind of blouse make you so cute and sensual at the same time. I really enjoy this outfit, from the top to the bottom, everything is beautiful.


----------



## Heelfanbr

stilly said:


> Black CL Slingbacks...though I don't recall the name of this style...
> View attachment 5447745
> View attachment 5447746
> View attachment 5447747
> View attachment 5447748
> View attachment 5447749
> View attachment 5447750
> View attachment 5447751
> View attachment 5447752
> View attachment 5447753
> View attachment 5447754
> View attachment 5447755
> View attachment 5447756


this is called Air Chance. I really love the white and blue variation, the cutouts are beyond sexy!


----------



## seraphin92

Your outfit is gorgeous : White top, and white so kates and navy blue mini, waou! This mini skirt is one of the shortest in your dressing, isn't it?


----------



## stilly

Poocoo said:


> Epic! Skirt



Thanks *Poocoo*!!!



aporl said:


> Simply stunning, may I ask the brand of the leggings? Looks perfectly fitting your legs



Thanks *aporl*!!! They're Good American Good Legs jeans.



heelsmodels said:


> You look wonderful and beautiful. I really enjoy the outfit, showing your stunning legs. I never feel tired to watch your legs, feet and high heels. Everything always match in perfection and this time isn't an exception.
> 
> 
> 
> You look gorgeous and so cute. The white blouse and high heels match perfectly. The mini skirt with frills and that kind of blouse make you so cute and sensual at the same time. I really enjoy this outfit, from the top to the bottom, everything is beautiful.



Oh thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!  



Heelfanbr said:


> this is called Air Chance. I really love the white and blue variation, the cutouts are beyond sexy!



That's the style name! Thanks *Heelfanbr*!!! I think they utilized the Nike Air comfort system from their athletic shoes. They are fairly comfy...



seraphin92 said:


> Your outfit is gorgeous : White top, and white so kates and navy blue mini, waou! This mini skirt is one of the shortest in your dressing, isn't it?



Thanks *seraphin*!!! Yes its one of my shorter, older minis...approaching micro with just barely enough coverage.


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, Patent Leopard Senora 130's with jeans and a pale yellow blazer...


----------



## stilly

From last night, Neon Hologram Debout 120's with a white mini dress...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From last night, Neon Hologram Debout 120's with a white mini dress...
> View attachment 5530745
> View attachment 5530746
> View attachment 5530747
> View attachment 5530748
> View attachment 5530749
> View attachment 5530750
> View attachment 5530751
> View attachment 5530752
> View attachment 5530753
> View attachment 5530754
> View attachment 5530755
> View attachment 5530756


Wow that looks so hot!! You must have had a fun night and so as the people around you!
And again would you like to post some extra close-up shots this time?


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Patent Leopard Senora 130's with jeans and a pale yellow blazer...
> View attachment 5530731
> View attachment 5530732
> View attachment 5530733
> View attachment 5530734
> View attachment 5530735
> View attachment 5530736
> View attachment 5530737
> View attachment 5530738
> View attachment 5530731
> View attachment 5530743
> View attachment 5530741
> 
> 
> View attachment 5530742


Senora is such a perfect fit with leggings, and have to say you always look stellar with casuals!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Patent Leopard Senora 130's with jeans and a pale yellow blazer...
> View attachment 5530731
> View attachment 5530732
> View attachment 5530733
> View attachment 5530734
> View attachment 5530735
> View attachment 5530736
> View attachment 5530737
> View attachment 5530738
> View attachment 5530731
> View attachment 5530743
> View attachment 5530741
> 
> 
> View attachment 5530742


You look absolutely stunning and gorgeous. I have no more words to describe how wonderful you are. Those high heels are perfect on those beautiful feet.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From last night, Neon Hologram Debout 120's with a white mini dress...
> View attachment 5530745
> View attachment 5530746
> View attachment 5530747
> View attachment 5530748
> View attachment 5530749
> View attachment 5530750
> View attachment 5530751
> View attachment 5530752
> View attachment 5530753
> View attachment 5530754
> View attachment 5530755


Very HOTTTT...


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> Thanks *seraphin*!!! Yes its one of my shorter, older minis...approaching micro with just barely enough coverage.


So cute ! Have you micro skirt ?


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Black CL Slingbacks...though I don't recall the name of this style...
> View attachment 5447745
> View attachment 5447746
> View attachment 5447747
> View attachment 5447748
> View attachment 5447749
> View attachment 5447750
> View attachment 5447751
> View attachment 5447752
> View attachment 5447753
> View attachment 5447754
> View attachment 5447755
> View attachment 5447756


tres chic!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Another mini...this time a navy blue ruffled mini with my White Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 5447758
> View attachment 5447759
> View attachment 5447760
> View attachment 5447761
> View attachment 5447762
> View attachment 5447763
> View attachment 5447765
> View attachment 5447766
> View attachment 5447767
> View attachment 5447768
> View attachment 5447769
> View attachment 5447770


The top matches perfectly with this ruffled mini and the pic n. 6 is OMG!!!! Big tease, big like!



stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Patent Leopard Senora 130's with jeans and a pale yellow blazer...
> View attachment 5530731
> View attachment 5530732
> View attachment 5530733
> View attachment 5530734
> View attachment 5530735
> View attachment 5530736
> View attachment 5530737
> View attachment 5530738
> View attachment 5530731
> View attachment 5530743
> View attachment 5530741
> 
> 
> View attachment 5530742


Thank you for making my fridays even better fridays! You rock the 130 heels with this jeans!!



stilly said:


> From last night, Neon Hologram Debout 120's with a white mini dress...
> View attachment 5530745
> View attachment 5530746
> View attachment 5530747
> View attachment 5530748
> View attachment 5530749
> View attachment 5530750
> View attachment 5530751
> View attachment 5530752
> View attachment 5530753
> View attachment 5530754
> View attachment 5530755
> View attachment 5530756


Wow! They are an eyecatscher for sure!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Patent Leopard Senora 130's with jeans and a pale yellow blazer...
> View attachment 5530731
> View attachment 5530732
> View attachment 5530733
> View attachment 5530734
> View attachment 5530735
> View attachment 5530736
> View attachment 5530737
> View attachment 5530738
> View attachment 5530731
> View attachment 5530743
> View attachment 5530741
> 
> 
> View attachment 5530742



Absolutely gorgeous  
This might be my favorite outfit of all time


----------



## KatPerry

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Patent Leopard Senora 130's with jeans and a pale yellow blazer...
> 
> I love the combination of casual clothes and super chic high heels.


----------



## Poocoo

Would you be a honey and dig out your anouk with your new skirt the blue looks epic …. May not be alone in this wish ..  but so what if I am you rock the anouk hun and you absolutely own the pleated skirts !!!   Can’t wait for winter


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Wow that looks so hot!! You must have had a fun night and so as the people around you!
> And again would you like to post some extra close-up shots this time?



Thanks *aprol*!!! I'll post some more cloes-ups.



aporl said:


> Senora is such a perfect fit with leggings, and have to say you always look stellar with casuals!!!



Thanks *aporl*!!!  



heelsmodels said:


> You look absolutely stunning and gorgeous. I have no more words to describe how wonderful you are. Those high heels are perfect on those beautiful feet.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! 



Mitterman77 said:


> Thank you for making my fridays even better fridays! You rock the 130 heels with this jeans!!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!! 



seraphin92 said:


> So cute ! Have you micro skirt ?



I actually just got a cute, ivory leather micro mini. You'll all see it soon...



jeans&heels said:


> Absolutely gorgeous
> This might be my favorite outfit of all time



Oh thanks so much *jeans&heels*!!! I don't usually wear the Senoras with jeans but I thought they made a cute outfit.



Poocoo said:


> Would you be a honey and dig out your anouk with your new skirt the blue looks epic …. May not be alone in this wish ..  but so what if I am you rock the anouk hun and you absolutely own the pleated skirts !!!   Can’t wait for winter



I did finally wear my Red Anouks *Poocoo*. Pics to come...

Thanks *Kat*!!!


----------



## stilly

From this week, White Spike Pigalle 120's with a Navy Floral Dress...


----------



## stilly

And from dinner out last night, Black Patent Hot Wave 130's with my Black & White Graphic Novel Print Dress...


----------



## stilly

More Neon Debouts...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> More Neon Debouts...
> View attachment 5572571
> View attachment 5572572
> View attachment 5572573
> View attachment 5572574
> View attachment 5572575
> View attachment 5572577
> View attachment 5572578
> View attachment 5572579


What a beauty. Thanks for sharing! 
Guess it would be a stellar combination with white leggings...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From this week, White Spike Pigalle 120's with a Navy Floral Dress...
> View attachment 5572535
> View attachment 5572536
> View attachment 5572537
> View attachment 5572538
> View attachment 5572539
> View attachment 5572540
> View attachment 5572541
> View attachment 5572542
> View attachment 5572544
> View attachment 5572545
> View attachment 5572547
> View attachment 5572548


Pure class and style. You never disappoint with your outfit options... NEVER.




stilly said:


> And from dinner out last night, Black Patent Hot Wave 130's with my Black & White Graphic Novel Print Dress...
> View attachment 5572552
> View attachment 5572553
> View attachment 5572554
> View attachment 5572555
> View attachment 5572556
> View attachment 5572557
> View attachment 5572558
> View attachment 5572559
> View attachment 5572563
> View attachment 5572565
> View attachment 5572566
> View attachment 5572567


I never feel tired to watch you wearing 130mm heels. In my opinion, 130mm always improve your outfit. You look gorgeous and classic, always sensual and elegant. Great colors choice... Black and white and your dress is amazing with cartoons printed. Simply wonderful.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> More Neon Debouts...
> View attachment 5572571
> View attachment 5572572
> View attachment 5572573
> View attachment 5572574
> View attachment 5572575
> View attachment 5572577
> View attachment 5572578
> View attachment 5572579


Thank you so much to post more close-ups of those wonderful high heels.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From this week, White Spike Pigalle 120's with a Navy Floral Dress...
> View attachment 5572535
> View attachment 5572536
> View attachment 5572537
> View attachment 5572538
> View attachment 5572539
> View attachment 5572540
> View attachment 5572541
> View attachment 5572542
> View attachment 5572544
> View attachment 5572545
> View attachment 5572547
> View attachment 5572548


Looking so great!!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> What a beauty. Thanks for sharing!
> Guess it would be a stellar combination with white leggings...



Thanks *aporl*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> Pure class and style. You never disappoint with your outfit options... NEVER.
> 
> 
> 
> I never feel tired to watch you wearing 130mm heels. In my opinion, 130mm always improve your outfit. You look gorgeous and classic, always sensual and elegant. Great colors choice... Black and white and your dress is amazing with cartoons printed. Simply wonderful.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> Looking so great!!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, Black Patent Allenissima 130's with jeans...


----------



## stilly

From Saturday night, Titi (Yellow) Hot Chick 130's...


----------



## KatPerry

Simply stunning!


----------



## chowlover2

Stilly, you are a ray of sunshine in this dreary weather today.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Black Patent Allenissima 130's with jeans...
> View attachment 5575163
> View attachment 5575164
> View attachment 5575165
> View attachment 5575166
> View attachment 5575167
> View attachment 5575168
> View attachment 5575169
> View attachment 5575170
> View attachment 5575171
> View attachment 5575172
> View attachment 5575173
> View attachment 5575175


Today... I'm in heaven with two sets of you wearing 130mm heels. The Allenissima and jeans is an amazing set and match perfectly. Your casual outfits always are really sexy and really beautiful. This one isn't diferent. I really enjoy this outfit, from the top to the bottom.



stilly said:


> From Saturday night, Titi (Yellow) Hot Chick 130's...
> View attachment 5575177
> View attachment 5575178
> View attachment 5575179
> View attachment 5575180
> View attachment 5575181
> View attachment 5575182
> View attachment 5575183
> View attachment 5575184
> View attachment 5575185
> View attachment 5575186
> View attachment 5575187
> View attachment 5575188


I really miss to see you wearing your "Titis". The yellow Hot Chicks are beautiful and matches so well with your dress. Girl... you look gorgeous, fashionable, elegant and VERY HOT.


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> I actually just got a cute, ivory leather micro mini. You'll all see it soon...


I am so looking forward to seeing it. Micro minis, especially with platforms or 130s, just look amazing on you Stilly.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Black Patent Allenissima 130's with jeans...
> View attachment 5575163
> View attachment 5575164
> View attachment 5575165
> View attachment 5575166
> View attachment 5575167
> View attachment 5575168
> View attachment 5575169
> View attachment 5575170
> View attachment 5575171
> View attachment 5575172
> View attachment 5575173
> View attachment 5575175


What an eye-catcher!! Must have got lots of compliments around I guess?


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Black Patent Allenissima 130's with jeans...
> View attachment 5575163
> View attachment 5575164
> View attachment 5575165
> View attachment 5575166
> View attachment 5575167
> View attachment 5575168
> View attachment 5575169
> View attachment 5575170
> View attachment 5575171
> View attachment 5575172
> View attachment 5575173
> View attachment 5575175



So gorgeous  
White, ripped jeans with open shoes is such a beautiful combo


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> From Saturday night, Titi (Yellow) Hot Chick 130's...
> View attachment 5575177
> View attachment 5575178
> View attachment 5575179
> View attachment 5575180
> View attachment 5575181
> View attachment 5575182
> View attachment 5575183
> View attachment 5575184
> View attachment 5575185
> View attachment 5575186
> View attachment 5575187
> View attachment 5575188


Nice outfit for a night out !


----------



## stilly

KatPerry said:


> Simply stunning!



Thanks *Kat*!!!  



chowlover2 said:


> Stilly, you are a ray of sunshine in this dreary weather today.



Oh thanks so much *chowlover*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> Today... I'm in heaven with two sets of you wearing 130mm heels. The Allenissima and jeans is an amazing set and match perfectly. Your casual outfits always are really sexy and really beautiful. This one isn't diferent. I really enjoy this outfit, from the top to the bottom.
> 
> 
> I really miss to see you wearing your "Titis". The yellow Hot Chicks are beautiful and matches so well with your dress. Girl... you look gorgeous, fashionable, elegant and VERY HOT.



Thank you so much *heelsmodels*!!! Your comments are always so sweet...



aporl said:


> What an eye-catcher!! Must have got lots of compliments around I guess?



Thanks *aporl*!!! I did get some nice compliments on both the outfit and the shoes...



jeans&heels said:


> So gorgeous
> White, ripped jeans with open shoes is such a beautiful combo



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! I do love the white jeans...



seraphin92 said:


> Nice outfit for a night out !



Thanks *seraphin*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, black jeans and a white blazer highlighting the Black Patent Iriza 120's...


----------



## stilly

And from last night, super casual with denim shorts and my White Patent So Kates...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, black jeans and a white blazer highlighting the Black Patent Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 5579828
> View attachment 5579829
> View attachment 5579830
> View attachment 5579831
> View attachment 5579832
> View attachment 5579833
> View attachment 5579834
> View attachment 5579835
> View attachment 5579836
> View attachment 5579837
> View attachment 5579838
> View attachment 5579839


Stunning! What a lovely shoeplay, any additional teasing close-up shots you would like to share?


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, black jeans and a white blazer highlighting the Black Patent Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 5579828
> View attachment 5579829
> View attachment 5579830
> View attachment 5579831
> View attachment 5579832
> View attachment 5579833
> View attachment 5579834
> View attachment 5579835
> View attachment 5579836
> View attachment 5579837
> View attachment 5579838
> View attachment 5579839


Business Goddess!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> And from last night, super casual with denim shorts and my White Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 5579841
> View attachment 5579842
> View attachment 5579843
> View attachment 5579844
> View attachment 5579846
> View attachment 5579847
> View attachment 5579848
> View attachment 5579849
> View attachment 5579850
> View attachment 5579851
> View attachment 5579852


Yeahhh! Finally some shorts! You look awesome, great combi of heels and ripped jeans!


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> And from last night, super casual with denim shorts and my White Patent So Kates...


Daisy Dukes 
From the 1970's when we also made our own denim mini skirts from old jeans.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> And from last night, super casual with denim shorts and my White Patent So Kates...


We would like to see you wear mini shorts more often for casual evenings. Your pretty long legs and your white louboutins make you look super sexy.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, black jeans and a white blazer highlighting the Black Patent Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 5579828
> View attachment 5579829
> View attachment 5579830
> View attachment 5579831
> View attachment 5579832
> View attachment 5579833
> View attachment 5579834
> View attachment 5579835
> View attachment 5579836
> View attachment 5579837
> View attachment 5579838
> View attachment 5579839



Wonderful outfit  
Love the toe cleavage


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> And from last night, super casual with denim shorts and my White Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 5579841
> View attachment 5579842
> View attachment 5579843
> View attachment 5579844
> View attachment 5579846
> View attachment 5579847
> View attachment 5579848
> View attachment 5579849
> View attachment 5579850
> View attachment 5579851
> View attachment 5579852


The short denim cutoffs looks amazing on you


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> And from last night, super casual with denim shorts and my White Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 5579841
> View attachment 5579842
> View attachment 5579843
> View attachment 5579844
> View attachment 5579846
> View attachment 5579847
> View attachment 5579848
> View attachment 5579849
> View attachment 5579850
> View attachment 5579851
> View attachment 5579852





stilly said:


> And from last night, super casual with denim shorts and my White Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 5579841
> View attachment 5579842
> View attachment 5579843
> View attachment 5579844
> View attachment 5579846
> View attachment 5579847
> View attachment 5579848
> View attachment 5579849
> View attachment 5579850
> View attachment 5579851
> View attachment 5579852


lifts basic shorts into a new vision of class and style!! i wont say its stunning i think it has been said now


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> Red Patent Fetish Peeps with a new white mini...
> View attachment 5442474
> View attachment 5442476
> View attachment 5442477
> View attachment 5442478
> View attachment 5442479
> View attachment 5442480
> View attachment 5442481
> View attachment 5442482
> View attachment 5442483
> View attachment 5442484
> View attachment 5442485
> View attachment 5442487


Soooo sexy legs heels and short skirt. Definitely  a winning combination


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Stunning! What a lovely shoeplay, any additional teasing close-up shots you would like to share?





aporl said:


> Stunning! What a lovely shoeplay, any additional teasing close-up shots you would like to share?



Thanks *aporl*!!! Just a few more from that day...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Yeahhh! Finally some shorts! You look awesome, great combi of heels and ripped jeans!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I actually wear shorts quite a bit but haven't taken pics of them in a while...


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Daisy Dukes
> From the 1970's when we also made our own denim mini skirts from old jeans.



The Daisy Dukes have certainly come back into style in the last few years *MsYvonne*.
I love denim short shorts almost as much as my denim minis.
I think making my own denim mini skirt is behind my skill level though...


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> We would like to see you wear mini shorts more often for casual evenings. Your pretty long legs and your white louboutins make you look super sexy.



All my shorts are very casual though *seraphin*...mostly denim shorts...so they'd only work for a very casual dinner.


----------



## stilly

Poocoo said:


> lifts basic shorts into a new vision of class and style!! i wont say its stunning i think it has been said now



Thanks *Poocoo*!!!


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Soooo sexy legs heels and short skirt. Definitely  a winning combination



Thanks *Neil*!!!


----------



## stilly

For this week, Pigalle Follies 120's in Pinky with a white & pink floral midi dress...


----------



## stilly

White Kid Pigalle Follies 120's with a Blue Floral Mini Dress...


----------



## Kats_heels

@stilly major shoe envy, you have an amazing collection x


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Thanks *aporl*!!! Just a few more from that day...
> View attachment 5582325
> View attachment 5582326
> View attachment 5582327
> View attachment 5582328
> View attachment 5582329
> View attachment 5582330


That was a breathtakingly art piece!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> For this week, Pigalle Follies 120's in Pinky with a white & pink floral midi dress...
> View attachment 5582333
> View attachment 5582334
> View attachment 5582335
> View attachment 5582336
> View attachment 5582337
> View attachment 5582338
> View attachment 5582340
> View attachment 5582341
> View attachment 5582342
> View attachment 5582343
> View attachment 5582344
> View attachment 5582345


WOW! You look awesome als allways!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> For this week, Pigalle Follies 120's in Pinky with a white & pink floral midi dress...
> View attachment 5582333
> View attachment 5582334
> View attachment 5582335
> View attachment 5582336
> View attachment 5582337
> View attachment 5582338
> View attachment 5582340
> View attachment 5582341
> View attachment 5582342
> View attachment 5582343
> View attachment 5582344
> View attachment 5582345


Tell me dear - do you prefer the So Kate 120's or the Pigalle Follies 120's ? What would you say is the main difference ? Is it the way the toebox fits ?


----------



## toelover

toelover said:


> What's that dark mark - presumably from the Hot Chicks? - at the base of your left big toe Stilly?  (On the 'bunion joint' if you were unfortunate enough to have one.)


The mark I was referring to is the one in this photo Stilly; are you sure it's a shadow? It looks more like a stain - polish maybe? Intriguing - or maybe not!


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> And from dinner out last night, Black Patent Hot Wave 130's with my Black & White Graphic Novel Print Dress...
> View attachment 5572552
> View attachment 5572553
> View attachment 5572554
> View attachment 5572555
> View attachment 5572556
> View attachment 5572557
> View attachment 5572558
> View attachment 5572559
> View attachment 5572563
> View attachment 5572565
> View attachment 5572566
> View attachment 5572567


A lovely outfit on what looks like a very warm evening. Weren't you just dying to slip your feet out of those oh-so-high Hot Waves after not long in/on them? Maybe you did during dinner?!


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Black Patent Allenissima 130's with jeans...
> View attachment 5575163
> View attachment 5575164
> View attachment 5575165
> View attachment 5575166
> View attachment 5575167
> View attachment 5575168
> View attachment 5575169
> View attachment 5575170
> View attachment 5575171
> View attachment 5575172
> View attachment 5575173
> View attachment 5575175


What a sequence: Hot Waves, more Neon Debouts, and Allenissimas, with lots of close-ups and some teasing. You really are spoiling us Stilly.  I love it! xxx


----------



## stilly

Kats_heels said:


> @stilly major shoe envy, you have an amazing collection x



Oh thanks *Kats_heels*!!! Many, many years of collecting and wearing...with more fun to come!!!



aporl said:


> That was a breathtakingly art piece!!!



Thanks *aporl*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> WOW! You look awesome als allways!



Oh thanks so much *Mitterman*!!! You're always so sweet!!!



toelover said:


> A lovely outfit on what looks like a very warm evening. Weren't you just dying to slip your feet out of those oh-so-high Hot Waves after not long in/on them? Maybe you did during dinner?!



Thanks *toelover*!!! I'm always playing with my shoes, slipping them on and off at dinner...and even when standing in line. These peep toes keep my feet a little cooler though in the hot summer weather.



toelover said:


> What a sequence: Hot Waves, more Neon Debouts, and Allenissimas, with lots of close-ups and some teasing. You really are spoiling us Stilly.  I love it! xxx



Thanks so much *toelover*!!! Just trying to cycle through my collection. So many pairs...



Christina2 said:


> Tell me dear - do you prefer the So Kate 120's or the Pigalle Follies 120's ? What would you say is the main difference ? Is it the way the toebox fits ?



I prefer the So Kates *Christina* mainly because the toe box is slightly longer and they fit my feet a bit better. The Pigalle Follies with the 120mm heel are also very limited...most of the Follies only have the 100mm heel. The longer, more pointed toe box on the So Kate is the only difference in these 2 styles but the difference is very, very subtle. Even I have a time telling them apart.



toelover said:


> The mark I was referring to is the one in this photo Stilly; are you sure it's a shadow? It looks more like a stain - polish maybe? Intriguing - or maybe not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5583737



There are so many dark spots...I'm not sure where to start. My feet aren't evenly tanned from wearing sneakers/trainers to play tennis/golf/walk in the sun...as well as some uneven application of sunscreen.


----------



## stilly

From a very hot, Casual Friday...Black Patent So Kates and white jeans...


----------



## stilly

From last night, a new blue dress with my Titi (Yellow) Patent So Kates...


----------



## stilly

And another pair of denim shorts trying to beat the heat this weekend with my well worn Nude Patent So Kates...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From a very hot, Casual Friday...Black Patent So Kates and white jeans...
> View attachment 5584932
> View attachment 5584933
> View attachment 5584934
> View attachment 5584935
> View attachment 5584936
> View attachment 5584937
> View attachment 5584938
> View attachment 5584939
> View attachment 5584940
> View attachment 5584941
> View attachment 5584942
> View attachment 5584943


Looking at you make the fridays even hotter!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From last night, a new blue dress with my Titi (Yellow) Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 5584947
> View attachment 5584948
> View attachment 5584949
> View attachment 5584950
> View attachment 5584951
> View attachment 5584952
> View attachment 5584953
> View attachment 5584954
> View attachment 5584955
> View attachment 5584956
> View attachment 5584957
> View attachment 5584958


Two bracelets are better than one! So cute!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> And another pair of denim shorts trying to beat the heat this weekend with my well worn Nude Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 5584959
> View attachment 5584960
> View attachment 5584961
> View attachment 5584962
> View attachment 5584963
> View attachment 5584964
> View attachment 5584965
> View attachment 5584966
> View attachment 5584967
> View attachment 5584968
> View attachment 5584969
> View attachment 5584970


With that legs and this outfit you don't beat only the heat, you beat everything and everyone!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, black jeans and a white blazer highlighting the Black Patent Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 5579828
> View attachment 5579829
> View attachment 5579830
> View attachment 5579831
> View attachment 5579832
> View attachment 5579833
> View attachment 5579834
> View attachment 5579835
> View attachment 5579836
> View attachment 5579837
> View attachment 5579838
> View attachment 5579839


Pure elegant and style. You look wonderful.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From a very hot, Casual Friday...Black Patent So Kates and white jeans...
> View attachment 5584932
> View attachment 5584933
> View attachment 5584934
> View attachment 5584935
> View attachment 5584936
> View attachment 5584937
> View attachment 5584938
> View attachment 5584939
> View attachment 5584940
> View attachment 5584941
> View attachment 5584942
> View attachment 5584943


Stunning and elegant...



stilly said:


> From last night, a new blue dress with my Titi (Yellow) Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 5584947
> View attachment 5584948
> View attachment 5584949
> View attachment 5584950
> View attachment 5584951
> View attachment 5584952
> View attachment 5584953
> View attachment 5584954
> View attachment 5584955
> View attachment 5584956
> View attachment 5584957
> View attachment 5584958


Classic and gorgeous...



stilly said:


> And another pair of denim shorts trying to beat the heat this weekend with my well worn Nude Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 5584959
> View attachment 5584960
> View attachment 5584961
> View attachment 5584962
> View attachment 5584963
> View attachment 5584964
> View attachment 5584965
> View attachment 5584966
> View attachment 5584967
> View attachment 5584968
> View attachment 5584969
> View attachment 5584970


Casual and sensual...

No matter what you wear, the high heels and your stunning legs always look amazing. When you choose skinny jeans, the sensual effect is the same, once you have a beautiful silhouette and the high heels improve the rest.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From a very hot, Casual Friday...Black Patent So Kates and white jeans...
> View attachment 5584932
> View attachment 5584933
> View attachment 5584934
> View attachment 5584935
> View attachment 5584936
> View attachment 5584937
> View attachment 5584938
> View attachment 5584939
> View attachment 5584940
> View attachment 5584941
> View attachment 5584942
> View attachment 5584943



So gorgeous



stilly said:


> And another pair of denim shorts trying to beat the heat this weekend with my well worn Nude Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 5584959
> View attachment 5584960
> View attachment 5584961
> View attachment 5584962
> View attachment 5584963
> View attachment 5584964
> View attachment 5584965
> View attachment 5584966
> View attachment 5584967
> View attachment 5584968
> View attachment 5584969
> View attachment 5584970



These shorts looks amazing on you


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From a very hot, Casual Friday...Black Patent So Kates and white jeans...
> View attachment 5584932
> View attachment 5584933
> View attachment 5584934
> View attachment 5584935
> View attachment 5584936
> View attachment 5584937
> View attachment 5584938
> View attachment 5584939
> View attachment 5584940
> View attachment 5584941
> View attachment 5584942
> View attachment 5584943


That was white hot!!! Wish summer never ends


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> From a very hot, Casual Friday...Black Patent So Kates and white jeans...
> View attachment 5584937


Very causal and style outfit, but why wear scarf on such hot day?


----------



## Vlad

While I appreciate the enthusiasm of those following Stilly's Pigalle Parade for the last 11 years, there's been an increase of reports lately over vocal sexual foot fetishizing in this thread. Look, I don't judge what tickles your fancy, but keep your overly sexual responses to yourselves. This is not a fetish board, and some reactions have made other TPFers uncomfortable.

The point is, please cool it off, or I'll need to shut it down.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Looking at you make the fridays even hotter!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> Stunning and elegant...
> 
> 
> Classic and gorgeous...
> 
> 
> Casual and sensual...
> 
> No matter what you wear, the high heels and your stunning legs always look amazing. When you choose skinny jeans, the sensual effect is the same, once you have a beautiful silhouette and the high heels improve the rest.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!



jeans&heels said:


> So gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> These shorts looks amazing on you



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



aporl said:


> That was white hot!!! Wish summer never ends



Thanks *aporl*!!!



seraphin92 said:


> Very causal and style outfit, but why wear scarf on such hot day?



Thanks *seraphin*!!! The scarf was just an accent piece. I realized the same thing after a while and landed up taking it off.


----------



## stilly

Rivierina's with a new white floral dress...


----------



## stilly

Tomette Suede So Kates with a Reformation Floral Midi Dress...


----------



## KatPerry

I love the old school chic style.


----------



## SpiceIsle Gal

stilly said:


> Tomette Suede So Kates with a Reformation Floral Midi Dress...
> View attachment 5588736
> View attachment 5588737
> View attachment 5588738
> View attachment 5588739
> View attachment 5588740
> View attachment 5588741
> View attachment 5588742
> View attachment 5588743
> View attachment 5588744
> View attachment 5588745
> View attachment 5588746
> View attachment 5588747


This is a really good look and I’m here for it. That’s one beautiful shade of red. Bravo, Stilly. Your collection is enviable.


----------



## stilly

KatPerry said:


> I love the old school chic style.



Thanks *Kat*!!! Trying to mix in some midi and maxi dresses to my usual minis...


----------



## stilly

SpiceIsle Gal said:


> This is a really good look and I’m here for it. That’s one beautiful shade of red. Bravo, Stilly. Your collection is enviable.



Thanks so much *SpiceIsle Girl*!!! I've actually had these red SK's for a few years now but I've rarely worn them for some unknown reason...


----------



## Paddy0174

stilly said:


> Thanks *Kat*!!! Trying to mix in some midi and maxi dresses to my usual minis...


And it is a pleasure to watch! They suit you so well and make the viewer want to see more of your gorgeous legs.  Not that minis wouldn't suit you, quite the opposite, but this little peek-a-boo is just great.  

Hope to see more of these, and maybe in combination with Hot Chicks?


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Rivierina's with a new white floral dress...
> View attachment 5588710
> View attachment 5588711
> View attachment 5588712
> View attachment 5588713
> View attachment 5588714
> View attachment 5588716
> View attachment 5588717
> View attachment 5588718
> View attachment 5588719
> View attachment 5588720
> View attachment 5588721


Love it!!
Would love to see your weekly casual as well!


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> Tomette Suede So Kates with a Reformation Floral Midi Dress...
> View attachment 5588736
> View attachment 5588737
> View attachment 5588738
> View attachment 5588739
> View attachment 5588740
> View attachment 5588741
> View attachment 5588742
> View attachment 5588743
> View attachment 5588744
> View attachment 5588745
> View attachment 5588746
> View attachment 5588747


outstanding!!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Tomette Suede So Kates with a Reformation Floral Midi Dress...
> View attachment 5588736
> View attachment 5588737
> View attachment 5588738
> View attachment 5588739
> View attachment 5588740
> View attachment 5588741
> View attachment 5588742
> View attachment 5588743
> View attachment 5588744
> View attachment 5588745
> View attachment 5588746
> View attachment 5588747


Very feminine and beautiful!!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Rivierina's with a new white floral dress...
> View attachment 5588710
> View attachment 5588711
> View attachment 5588712
> View attachment 5588713
> View attachment 5588714
> View attachment 5588716
> View attachment 5588717
> View attachment 5588718
> View attachment 5588719
> View attachment 5588720
> View attachment 5588721


You look so beautiful, as usual. Sometimes I feel that I'm constantly repeating myself, but it's true, and once it's a fact s true, then it must be said… You always look amazing, and this time isn't different.



stilly said:


> Tomette Suede So Kates with a Reformation Floral Midi Dress...
> View attachment 5588736
> View attachment 5588737
> View attachment 5588738
> View attachment 5588739
> View attachment 5588740
> View attachment 5588741
> View attachment 5588742
> View attachment 5588743
> View attachment 5588744
> View attachment 5588745
> View attachment 5588746
> View attachment 5588747


It's been a while since you wore those beautiful So Kate for the last time. They are really beautiful like the rest of the outfit and they match perfectly with the flower pattern in your long dress. I have to refer to the way the two side cuts improve the dress a lot, raising the outfit to a sexier level.


----------



## stilly

Paddy0174 said:


> And it is a pleasure to watch! They suit you so well and make the viewer want to see more of your gorgeous legs.  Not that minis wouldn't suit you, quite the opposite, but this little peek-a-boo is just great.
> 
> Hope to see more of these, and maybe in combination with Hot Chicks?



Thanks *Paddy*!!! So a midi dress with Hot Chicks? That sounds interesting...



aporl said:


> Love it!!
> Would love to see your weekly casual as well!



Thanks *aporl*!!!



Poocoo said:


> outstanding!!!!



Thanks *Poocoo*!!!  



Mitterman77 said:


> Very feminine and beautiful!!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> You look so beautiful, as usual. Sometimes I feel that I'm constantly repeating myself, but it's true, and once it's a fact s true, then it must be said… You always look amazing, and this time isn't different.
> 
> 
> It's been a while since you wore those beautiful So Kate for the last time. They are really beautiful like the rest of the outfit and they match perfectly with the flower pattern in your long dress. I have to refer to the way the two side cuts improve the dress a lot, raising the outfit to a sexier level.



Oh thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! More midi dresses to come as the weather cools off. I just got some new midis to debut...


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, if I could only remember the name of this style.... Another pre-owned pair I purchased a while back...


----------



## stilly

From the weekend, Denim So Kates with my new Mother denim mini...


----------



## stilly

From yesterday, White Patent Crosspiga 120's to work with my new Aqua Navy Dress...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, if I could only remember the name of this style.... Another pre-owned pair I purchased a while back...
> View attachment 5591055
> View attachment 5591056
> View attachment 5591057
> View attachment 5591058
> View attachment 5591059
> View attachment 5591060
> View attachment 5591061
> View attachment 5591062
> View attachment 5591063
> View attachment 5591064
> View attachment 5591065
> View attachment 5591066


You've made summer even hotter!!! Please keep surprising us with your extraordinary sense of beauty!
BTW have you got any purchases of mesh heels e.g. Follies Strass? Can't think of anyone else showcasing such glowing heels


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, if I could only remember the name of this style.... Another pre-owned pair I purchased a while back...
> View attachment 5591055
> View attachment 5591056
> View attachment 5591057
> View attachment 5591058
> View attachment 5591059
> View attachment 5591060
> View attachment 5591061
> View attachment 5591062
> View attachment 5591063
> View attachment 5591064
> View attachment 5591065
> View attachment 5591066


You look gorgeous and I really like that style, blazer, jeans and classic high heels pumps. That style is always so elegant and so sensual at the same time, even being considered a casual outfit.



stilly said:


> From the weekend, Denim So Kates with my new Mother denim mini...
> View attachment 5591067
> View attachment 5591069
> View attachment 5591070
> View attachment 5591071
> View attachment 5591072
> View attachment 5591073
> View attachment 5591075
> View attachment 5591076
> View attachment 5591077
> View attachment 5591078
> View attachment 5591079
> View attachment 5591080


I really enjoy this fresh and beautiful outfit. I really enjoy the color detail, where the shoes match with the mini and sexy skirt and the stilettos heels color match with your blouse. You look fantastic and sooo sexy. It's amazing how any rag always looks perfect on you.



stilly said:


> From yesterday, White Patent Crosspiga 120's to work with my new Aqua Navy Dress...
> View attachment 5591081
> View attachment 5591082
> View attachment 5591083
> View attachment 5591084
> View attachment 5591085
> View attachment 5591086
> View attachment 5591087
> View attachment 5591088
> View attachment 5591089
> View attachment 5591090
> View attachment 5591091
> View attachment 5591092


You look so elegant and beautiful as usual. I have no more words to say how you look wonderful and perfect because I think, I already said everything about your outfit style in previous comments.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, if I could only remember the name of this style.... Another pre-owned pair I purchased a while back...
> View attachment 5591055
> View attachment 5591056
> View attachment 5591057
> View attachment 5591058
> View attachment 5591059
> View attachment 5591060
> View attachment 5591061
> View attachment 5591062
> View attachment 5591063
> View attachment 5591064
> View attachment 5591065
> View attachment 5591066



Another amazing "casual" outfit  
Your legs are made  for skinny jeans


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From the weekend, Denim So Kates with my new Mother denim mini...
> View attachment 5591067
> View attachment 5591069
> View attachment 5591070
> View attachment 5591071
> View attachment 5591072
> View attachment 5591073
> View attachment 5591075
> View attachment 5591076
> View attachment 5591077
> View attachment 5591078
> View attachment 5591079
> View attachment 5591080



Double demin done perfect


----------



## Nadia5678n

Pigaresilles?


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> You've made summer even hotter!!! Please keep surprising us with your extraordinary sense of beauty!
> BTW have you got any purchases of mesh heels e.g. Follies Strass? Can't think of anyone else showcasing such glowing heels



Thanks *aporl*!!! I've haven't purchased any new mesh CL's lately but I still have few pairs in black mesh as well as the mesh Salonus in nude and black .



heelsmodels said:


> You look gorgeous and I really like that style, blazer, jeans and classic high heels pumps. That style is always so elegant and so sensual at the same time, even being considered a casual outfit.
> 
> 
> I really enjoy this fresh and beautiful outfit. I really enjoy the color detail, where the shoes match with the mini and sexy skirt and the stilettos heels color match with your blouse. You look fantastic and sooo sexy. It's amazing how any rag always looks perfect on you.
> 
> 
> You look so elegant and beautiful as usual. I have no more words to say how you look wonderful and perfect because I think, I already said everything about your outfit style in previous comments.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!!



jeans&heels said:


> Another amazing "casual" outfit
> Your legs are made  for skinny jeans



Thanks *jeans&heels*!! I think that's why I still love skinny jeans...


----------



## stilly

My White Patent Pigalle 120's with a new yellow & white floral dress...


----------



## stilly

Black & White with Black Kid So Kates...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My White Patent Pigalle 120's with a new yellow & white floral dress...
> View attachment 5593021
> View attachment 5593022
> View attachment 5593023
> View attachment 5593024
> View attachment 5593025
> View attachment 5593026
> View attachment 5593027
> View attachment 5593028
> View attachment 5593029
> View attachment 5593030
> View attachment 5593031
> View attachment 5593032


You look so beautiful and very elegant. The yellow and white dress and the white patent Pigalle match perfectly. I think you are a master to combine colors.



stilly said:


> Black & White with Black Kid So Kates...
> View attachment 5593033
> View attachment 5593034
> View attachment 5593035
> View attachment 5593036
> View attachment 5593037
> View attachment 5593039
> View attachment 5593040
> View attachment 5593041
> View attachment 5593042
> View attachment 5593043
> View attachment 5593044
> View attachment 5593045


Black Kid So Kate is one of my favorite Louboutin high heels and you always look impressive and gorgeous when you combine black and white colors in your outfit. I really enjoy this outfit. Simplicity and sensuality side by side.


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> Black & White with Black Kid So Kates...
> View attachment 5593033
> View attachment 5593034
> View attachment 5593035
> View attachment 5593036
> View attachment 5593037
> View attachment 5593039
> View attachment 5593040
> View attachment 5593041
> View attachment 5593042
> View attachment 5593043
> View attachment 5593044
> View attachment 5593045


LOVE THAT!!!!


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, if I could only remember the name of this style.... Another pre-owned pair I purchased a while back...
> View attachment 5591055
> View attachment 5591056
> View attachment 5591057
> View attachment 5591058
> View attachment 5591059
> View attachment 5591060
> View attachment 5591061
> View attachment 5591062
> View attachment 5591063
> View attachment 5591064
> View attachment 5591065
> View attachment 5591066


I HAVE SEEN THOSE WITH SPIKES THEY LOOK AMAZING


----------



## toelover

Poocoo said:


> I HAVE SEEN THOSE WITH SPIKES THEY LOOK AMAZING


Even spikier than those in Stilly's pics Poocoo?  If so they must be _*seriously*_ amazing - and I'd love to see them, especially on Stilly's feet of course.


----------



## toelover

stilly said:


> Black & White with Black Kid So Kates...
> View attachment 5593033
> View attachment 5593034
> View attachment 5593035
> View attachment 5593036
> View attachment 5593037
> View attachment 5593039
> View attachment 5593040
> View attachment 5593041
> View attachment 5593042
> View attachment 5593043
> View attachment 5593044
> View attachment 5593045


Just beautiful. What more can say?


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Black & White with Black Kid So Kates...
> View attachment 5593033
> View attachment 5593034
> View attachment 5593035
> View attachment 5593036
> View attachment 5593037
> View attachment 5593039
> View attachment 5593040
> View attachment 5593041
> View attachment 5593042
> View attachment 5593043
> View attachment 5593044
> View attachment 5593045


Love that shirtdress!
I normally wear shirtdress with leggings on though, guess you may look even stunning with both!


----------



## chowlover2

Reformation has a summer sale this weekend!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, if I could only remember the name of this style.... Another pre-owned pair I purchased a while back...
> View attachment 5591055
> View attachment 5591056
> View attachment 5591057
> View attachment 5591058
> View attachment 5591059
> View attachment 5591060
> View attachment 5591061
> View attachment 5591062
> View attachment 5591063
> View attachment 5591064
> View attachment 5591065
> View attachment 5591066


I don't remind the name either, but the see trough mesh is great!



stilly said:


> From the weekend, Denim So Kates with my new Mother denim mini...
> View attachment 5591067
> View attachment 5591069
> View attachment 5591070
> View attachment 5591071
> View attachment 5591072
> View attachment 5591073
> View attachment 5591075
> View attachment 5591076
> View attachment 5591077
> View attachment 5591078
> View attachment 5591079
> View attachment 5591080


The jeans+jeans is a great combination and your legs in the POV pic are looking sooooo long, the shorter the skirt, the higher the heel = the longer the legs... not sure why, but this is a rule, lol!



stilly said:


> From yesterday, White Patent Crosspiga 120's to work with my new Aqua Navy Dress...
> View attachment 5591081
> View attachment 5591082
> View attachment 5591083
> View attachment 5591084
> View attachment 5591085
> View attachment 5591086
> View attachment 5591087
> View attachment 5591088
> View attachment 5591089
> View attachment 5591090
> View attachment 5591091
> View attachment 5591092


The navi dress is so cute!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look so beautiful and very elegant. The yellow and white dress and the white patent Pigalle match perfectly. I think you are a master to combine colors.
> 
> 
> Black Kid So Kate is one of my favorite Louboutin high heels and you always look impressive and gorgeous when you combine black and white colors in your outfit. I really enjoy this outfit. Simplicity and sensuality side by side.



Oh thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! I do love the Black Kid SK's  ...certainly one of my favorite and most comfy pairs!


----------



## stilly

Poocoo said:


> LOVE THAT!!!!



Thanks *Poocoo*!!!


----------



## stilly

toelover said:


> Just beautiful. What more can say?



Thanks *toelover*!!! Enough said...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Love that shirtdress!
> I normally wear shirtdress with leggings on though, guess you may look even stunning with both!



Thanks *aporl*!!! It's still a little too hot here to wear leggings...


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Reformation has a summer sale this weekend!



Thanks *chowlover*!!! I looked the sale over and landed up buying a new dress and skirt...but not on sale!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> The jeans+jeans is a great combination and your legs in the POV pic are looking sooooo long, the shorter the skirt, the higher the heel = the longer the legs... not sure why, but this is a rule, lol!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! Yes I agree mini skirts make my legs look a million miles long...


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, White Calf Zarli So Kates with a new top and white jeans. These still fit fairly tight and need a little more breaking in...


----------



## stilly

From Saturday night, my Black Patent Hot Chick 130's with my For Love and Lemons Bow Mini Dress...


----------



## Mitterman77

The 


stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, White Calf Zarli So Kates with a new top and white jeans. These still fit fairly tight and need a little more breaking in...
> View attachment 5595538
> View attachment 5595539
> View attachment 5595540
> View attachment 5595541
> View attachment 5595542
> View attachment 5595543
> View attachment 5595544
> View attachment 5595545
> View attachment 5595546
> View attachment 5595547
> View attachment 5595548
> View attachment 5595549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stilly you rock the fridays!!! Every Friday look of you is so natural beautiful and casualclassyomg!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Saturday night, my Black Patent Hot Chick 130's with my For Love and Lemons Bow Mini Dress...
> View attachment 5595550
> View attachment 5595551
> View attachment 5595552
> View attachment 5595553
> View attachment 5595554
> View attachment 5595555
> View attachment 5595556
> View attachment 5595557
> View attachment 5595558
> View attachment 5595559
> View attachment 5595560
> View attachment 5595561


I’m pretty sure that if monsineur Christian Louboutin would knew you or if he had a look at your channels he would produce the 13cm heels again!!!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, White Calf Zarli So Kates with a new top and white jeans. These still fit fairly tight and need a little more breaking in...
> View attachment 5595538
> View attachment 5595539
> View attachment 5595540
> View attachment 5595541
> View attachment 5595542
> View attachment 5595543
> View attachment 5595544
> View attachment 5595545
> View attachment 5595546
> View attachment 5595547
> View attachment 5595548
> View attachment 5595549



White jeans paired with white So Kates is amazing


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, White Calf Zarli So Kates with a new top and white jeans. These still fit fairly tight and need a little more breaking in...
> View attachment 5595538
> View attachment 5595539
> View attachment 5595540
> View attachment 5595541
> View attachment 5595542
> View attachment 5595543
> View attachment 5595544
> View attachment 5595545
> View attachment 5595546
> View attachment 5595547
> View attachment 5595548
> View attachment 5595549


White jean and white so Kate are perfectc! You are on to, Stilly



stilly said:


> From Saturday night, my Black Patent Hot Chick 130's with my For Love and Lemons Bow Mini Dress...
> View attachment 5595550
> View attachment 5595551
> View attachment 5595552
> View attachment 5595553
> View attachment 5595554
> View attachment 5595555
> View attachment 5595556
> View attachment 5595557
> View attachment 5595558
> View attachment 5595559
> View attachment 5595560
> View attachment 5595561


Amazing saturday night! Hot chic are both classy and sexy 



stilly said:


> From the weekend, Denim So Kates with my new Mother denim mini...
> View attachment 5591067
> View attachment 5591069
> View attachment 5591070
> View attachment 5591071
> View attachment 5591072
> View attachment 5591073
> View attachment 5591075
> View attachment 5591076
> View attachment 5591077
> View attachment 5591078
> View attachment 5591079
> View attachment 5591080


Waouh Stilly, mini skirt and this High Heels match very well. your legs look very very long


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, White Calf Zarli So Kates with a new top and white jeans. These still fit fairly tight and need a little more breaking in...
> View attachment 5595538
> View attachment 5595539
> View attachment 5595540
> View attachment 5595541
> View attachment 5595542
> View attachment 5595543
> View attachment 5595544
> View attachment 5595545
> View attachment 5595546
> View attachment 5595547
> View attachment 5595548
> View attachment 5595549


So cute!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> I’m pretty sure that if monsineur Christian Louboutin would knew you or if he had a look at your channels he would produce the 13cm heels again!!!



Oh I wish it were so *Mitterman*...



jeans&heels said:


> White jeans paired with white So Kates is amazing



Thanks* jeans&heels*!!! I always love the white & white combinations.



seraphin92 said:


> White jean and white so Kate are perfectc! You are on to, Stilly



Thanks so much *seraphin*!!!



seraphin92 said:


> Waouh Stilly, mini skirt and this High Heels match very well. your legs look very very long



Thanks *seraphin*!!! A dark denim match!



aporl said:


> So cute!!



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

For this week, Black Calf Cage Sandals with a white denim mini and polka dot top.
These are actually fairly comfortable to wear despite my pinky toes trying to escape...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> For this week, Black Calf Cage Sandals with a white denim mini and polka dot top.
> These are actually fairly comfortable to wear despite my pinky toes trying to escape...
> View attachment 5596689
> View attachment 5596675
> View attachment 5596676
> View attachment 5596677
> View attachment 5596678
> View attachment 5596680
> View attachment 5596681
> View attachment 5596682
> View attachment 5596683
> View attachment 5596684
> View attachment 5596685
> View attachment 5596686


Looking good!!!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> For this week, Black Calf Cage Sandals with a white denim mini and polka dot top.
> These are actually fairly comfortable to wear despite my pinky toes trying to escape...
> View attachment 5596689
> View attachment 5596675
> View attachment 5596676
> View attachment 5596677
> View attachment 5596678
> View attachment 5596680
> View attachment 5596681
> View attachment 5596682
> View attachment 5596683
> View attachment 5596684
> View attachment 5596685
> View attachment 5596686


So hot, and lovely leg-lift pose!


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> From the weekend, Denim So Kates with my new Mother denim mini...
> View attachment 5591067
> View attachment 5591069
> View attachment 5591070
> View attachment 5591071
> View attachment 5591072
> View attachment 5591073
> View attachment 5591075
> View attachment 5591076
> View attachment 5591077
> View attachment 5591078
> View attachment 5591079
> View attachment 5591080


Stunning best shoot in many months... no leg up shocking keep up the epic stuff


----------



## chowlover2

So hot on you Stilly!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Looking good!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!  



aporl said:


> So hot, and lovely leg-lift pose!



Thanks *aporl*!!!



Poocoo said:


> Stunning best shoot in many months... no leg up shocking keep up the epic stuff



Thanks *Poocoo*!!! No leg up this time...



chowlover2 said:


> So hot on you Stilly!



Oh thanks so much *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

From earlier this week, Black & White Striped So Kates with a white dress...


----------



## stilly

Black & White Lova Slingback 120's...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Black & White Lova Slingback 120's...
> View attachment 5598144
> View attachment 5598145
> View attachment 5598146
> View attachment 5598147
> View attachment 5598148
> View attachment 5598149
> View attachment 5598151
> View attachment 5598154
> View attachment 5598155
> View attachment 5598156
> View attachment 5598158
> View attachment 5598159


Lovely bow accents! Can't wait to see your casual outfit for this week...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Lovely bow accents! Can't wait to see your casual outfit for this week...



Thanks *aporl*!!! I just love shoes with bows...


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, Nude Kid Pigalle 120's with a blazer and jeans...


----------



## stilly

From Saturday Night, a new olive mini with my White Patent So Kates...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Kid Pigalle 120's with a blazer and jeans...
> View attachment 5599222
> View attachment 5599223
> View attachment 5599224
> View attachment 5599225
> View attachment 5599226
> View attachment 5599227
> View attachment 5599228
> View attachment 5599229
> View attachment 5599230
> View attachment 5599231
> View attachment 5599232
> View attachment 5599233


Chic as always!
Would be excited to see some more summer casuals before it has passed! Papaya Iriza with jeans/leggings would be some fun I imagine?


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> From Saturday Night, a new olive mini with my White Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 5599234
> View attachment 5599235
> View attachment 5599236
> View attachment 5599237
> View attachment 5599238
> View attachment 5599239
> View attachment 5599240
> View attachment 5599241
> View attachment 5599242
> View attachment 5599243
> View attachment 5599246
> View attachment 5599247


This outfit looks great on you, for a sexy saturday night


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> From the weekend, Denim So Kates with my new Mother denim mini...
> View attachment 5591067
> View attachment 5591069
> View attachment 5591070
> View attachment 5591071
> View attachment 5591072
> View attachment 5591073
> View attachment 5591075
> View attachment 5591076
> View attachment 5591077
> View attachment 5591078
> View attachment 5591079
> View attachment 5591080


Absolutely stunning as always


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Kid Pigalle 120's with a blazer and jeans...
> View attachment 5599222
> View attachment 5599223
> View attachment 5599224
> View attachment 5599225
> View attachment 5599226
> View attachment 5599227
> View attachment 5599228
> View attachment 5599229
> View attachment 5599230
> View attachment 5599231
> View attachment 5599232
> View attachment 5599233



So beautiful  
One of my favorite outfits of all time


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Chic as always!
> Would be excited to see some more summer casuals before it has passed! Papaya Iriza with jeans/leggings would be some fun I imagine?



Thanks *aporl*!!! Yes I haven't worn the Papaya Irizas in a while so I'll try to get those in...



seraphin92 said:


> This outfit looks great on you, for a sexy saturday night



Thanks *seraphin*!!! It was just a quick dinner out...



Neil t said:


> Absolutely stunning as always



Thanks *Neil*!!! 



jeans&heels said:


> So beautiful
> One of my favorite outfits of all time



Thanks so much *jeans&heels*!!! I do love these Nude Kid Pigalles but they're a fair weather shoe to avoid getting them dirty...


----------



## stilly

From Sunday brunch last weekend, Pompadour So Kates with a new white floral midi dress...


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> Thanks *Poocoo*!!! No leg up this time...


Bumma


----------



## Mitterman77

Tres chic madam !!!!


----------



## KatPerry

Loved that outfit!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Tres chic madam !!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



KatPerry said:


> Loved that outfit!



Thanks *Kat*!!!


----------



## stilly

From earlier this week, Pigalles Follies 120's in Sun Patent...


----------



## stilly

A pair of Special Edition Pigalle 120's I bought pre-owned a while back. These are based on the latest Pigalle design...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, Pigalles Follies 120's in Sun Patent...
> View attachment 5601964
> View attachment 5601965
> View attachment 5601966
> View attachment 5601967
> View attachment 5601969
> View attachment 5601970
> View attachment 5601971
> View attachment 5601972
> View attachment 5601973
> View attachment 5601974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With you the sun shines bright!!!



Love the Piggies!!!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Sunday brunch last weekend, Pompadour So Kates with a new white floral midi dress...
> View attachment 5600321
> View attachment 5600322
> View attachment 5600323
> View attachment 5600324
> View attachment 5600325
> View attachment 5600326
> View attachment 5600327
> View attachment 5600328
> View attachment 5600329
> View attachment 5600330
> View attachment 5600331
> View attachment 5600332


So sweet!!!


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

Miss your louboutin boots


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Love the Piggies!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!  



aporl said:


> So sweet!!!



Thanks *aporl*!!!



ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> Miss your louboutin boots



I'll wear some boots in the next few weeks *ngoisaocodon* as the weather gets cooler.


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, Opaline Hot Chicks with jeans and a blazer...


----------



## stilly

From last night, Black & White Debout 120's...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Opaline Hot Chicks with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5604583
> View attachment 5604584
> View attachment 5604585
> View attachment 5604586
> View attachment 5604587
> View attachment 5604588
> View attachment 5604589
> View attachment 5604592
> View attachment 5604593
> View attachment 5604594
> View attachment 5604596
> View attachment 5604597


Hot Chicks with skinnies are such a gorgeous combination!



stilly said:


> From last night, Black & White Debout 120's...
> View attachment 5604604
> View attachment 5604605
> View attachment 5604607
> View attachment 5604608
> View attachment 5604609
> View attachment 5604610
> View attachment 5604611
> View attachment 5604612
> View attachment 5604613
> View attachment 5604614
> View attachment 5604616
> View attachment 5604617


I'm pretty sure last night was a really hot night!


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> From last night, Black & White Debout 120's...
> View attachment 5604604
> View attachment 5604605
> View attachment 5604607
> View attachment 5604608
> View attachment 5604609
> View attachment 5604610
> View attachment 5604611
> View attachment 5604612
> View attachment 5604613
> View attachment 5604614
> View attachment 5604616
> View attachment 5604617


This is a killer outfit!
Black top, white micro skirt, incredible legs and Debout noir et blanc look great on you. You are super sexy!


----------



## aporl

HC+legging=pure divine!! So in love with the Opaline colour...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Opaline Hot Chicks with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5604583
> View attachment 5604584
> View attachment 5604585
> View attachment 5604586
> View attachment 5604587
> View attachment 5604588
> View attachment 5604589
> View attachment 5604592
> View attachment 5604593
> View attachment 5604594
> View attachment 5604596
> View attachment 5604597



Wow! How good you look in those jeans
Amazing outfit


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From last night, Black & White Debout 120's...
> View attachment 5604604
> View attachment 5604605
> View attachment 5604607
> View attachment 5604608
> View attachment 5604609
> View attachment 5604610
> View attachment 5604611
> View attachment 5604612
> View attachment 5604613
> View attachment 5604614
> View attachment 5604616
> View attachment 5604617


Absolutely LOVE your look in DeBouts my dear. I swear, your feet were made for these heels. They are the ultimate in pointy toe stilettos when worn by Stilly - the ultimate in heel models !!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Hot Chicks with skinnies are such a gorgeous combination!



Oh thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!  



Mitterman77 said:


> I'm pretty sure last night was a really hot night!



Just a quiet dinner out...



seraphin92 said:


> This is a killer outfit!
> Black top, white micro skirt, incredible legs and Debout noir et blanc look great on you. You are super sexy!



Thanks *seraphin*!!! I do love the black & white combinations...



aporl said:


> HC+legging=pure divine!! So in love with the Opaline colour...



Thanks *aporl*!!! I don't wear these very much but the color is beautiful.



jeans&heels said:


> Wow! How good you look in those jeans
> Amazing outfit



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



Christina2 said:


> Absolutely LOVE your look in DeBouts my dear. I swear, your feet were made for these heels. They are the ultimate in pointy toe stilettos when worn by Stilly - the ultimate in heel models !!



Oh thanks *Christina*!!! I really do love the Debouts...


----------



## stilly

From earlier this week, a new pre-owned pair...Ivory Soft Python So Kates. The python is "soft" and pliable as labeled which is far better that the brittle python on most of my older python SK's...


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Tres Croise 120's. Not a style you see much but I love the strappy design...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Black Kid Tres Croise 120's. Not a style you see much but I love the strappy design...
> View attachment 5607272
> View attachment 5607273
> View attachment 5607274
> View attachment 5607275
> View attachment 5607276
> View attachment 5607277
> View attachment 5607278
> View attachment 5607279
> View attachment 5607280
> View attachment 5607281
> View attachment 5607282
> View attachment 5607283


Classy! Really admire of you, love your strappy heel collections!


----------



## Poocoo

i


stilly said:


> From earlier this week, a new pre-owned pair...Ivory Soft Python So Kates. The python is "soft" and pliable as labeled which is far better that the brittle python on most of my older python SK's...
> View attachment 5607255
> View attachment 5607256
> View attachment 5607257
> View attachment 5607258
> View attachment 5607259
> View attachment 5607260
> View attachment 5607261
> View attachment 5607262
> View attachment 5607263
> View attachment 5607264
> View attachment 5607265
> View attachment 5607266


 love the little chains . is it true they mean somthing in some places or are they just fun....


----------



## Maxl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Opaline Hot Chicks with jeans and a blazer...
> 
> Wow, Jeans and Hot Chicks are an awsome combi, I love most.
> As you know me, an anklet would be the crown of the outfit.
> A question to you:do you also wear an anklet to work? For example at casual friday?


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, a new pre-owned pair...Ivory Soft Python So Kates. The python is "soft" and pliable as labeled which is far better that the brittle python on most of my older python SK's...
> View attachment 5607255
> View attachment 5607256
> View attachment 5607257
> View attachment 5607258
> View attachment 5607259
> View attachment 5607260
> View attachment 5607261
> View attachment 5607262
> View attachment 5607263
> View attachment 5607264
> View attachment 5607265
> View attachment 5607266


Love these ones and obviously i like the bracelets!


----------



## chowlover2

Gorgeous!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Classy! Really admire of you, love your strappy heel collections!



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

Poocoo said:


> i
> 
> love the little chains . is it true they mean somthing in some places or are they just fun....



Thanks *Poocoo*!!! The anklets are just for fun...something a little different to dress up my ankles.


----------



## stilly

Thanks *Maxl*!!! Yes I'll wear the anklets to work but I generally don't wear anklets with jeans/pants...I'm not sure why.
I might try anklets with jeans...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Love these ones and obviously i like the bracelets!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday last week, Leopard Pony Fur So Kates with jeans and a new jacket...


----------



## stilly

From the weekend, Titi (Yellow) Patent Hot Chick 130's with lots of ruffles...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday last week, Leopard Pony Fur So Kates with jeans and a new jacket...
> View attachment 5609005
> View attachment 5609006
> View attachment 5609007
> View attachment 5609008
> View attachment 5609009
> View attachment 5609010
> View attachment 5609011
> View attachment 5609012
> View attachment 5609013
> View attachment 5609014
> View attachment 5609015
> View attachment 5609016


The pony are an eye catcher, the jeans fits perfectly and the length of your jacket is pretty perfect too!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From the weekend, Titi (Yellow) Patent Hot Chick 130's with lots of ruffles...
> View attachment 5609017
> View attachment 5609018
> View attachment 5609019
> View attachment 5609020
> View attachment 5609021
> View attachment 5609022
> View attachment 5609023
> View attachment 5609024
> View attachment 5609025
> View attachment 5609026
> View attachment 5609027
> View attachment 5609029


A mini with HC is always a great combination, the ruffles are cute, sadly it wasn't windy


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Opaline Hot Chicks with jeans and a blazer...
> View attachment 5604583
> View attachment 5604584
> View attachment 5604585
> View attachment 5604586
> View attachment 5604587
> View attachment 5604588
> View attachment 5604589
> View attachment 5604592
> View attachment 5604593
> View attachment 5604594
> View attachment 5604596
> View attachment 5604597


You look amazing. So sensual as usual with just a casual outfit. Always perfect.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From the weekend, Titi (Yellow) Patent Hot Chick 130's with lots of ruffles...
> View attachment 5609017
> View attachment 5609018
> View attachment 5609019
> View attachment 5609020
> View attachment 5609021
> View attachment 5609022
> View attachment 5609023
> View attachment 5609024
> View attachment 5609025
> View attachment 5609026
> View attachment 5609027
> View attachment 5609029


You look so gorgeous and so sexy. The outfit and those beautiful high heels are perfect on you.


----------



## KatPerry

Perfect outfit!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday last week, Leopard Pony Fur So Kates with jeans and a new jacket...
> View attachment 5609005
> View attachment 5609006
> View attachment 5609007
> View attachment 5609008
> View attachment 5609009
> View attachment 5609010
> View attachment 5609011
> View attachment 5609012
> View attachment 5609013
> View attachment 5609014
> View attachment 5609015
> View attachment 5609016



Your "casual" outfits are just outstanding


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> The pony are an eye catcher, the jeans fits perfectly and the length of your jacket is pretty perfect too!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



KatPerry said:


> Perfect outfit!



Thanks *Kat*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> A mini with HC is always a great combination, the ruffles are cute, sadly it wasn't windy



No wind that day...



heelsmodels said:


> You look amazing. So sensual as usual with just a casual outfit. Always perfect.



Oh thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!



jeans&heels said:


> Your "casual" outfits are just outstanding



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! Better jeans weather as we go into fall...


----------



## stilly

Monday office outfit in Nude Calf So Kates with a floral dress and denim jacket...


----------



## stilly

More casual from the weekend in Nude Patent Pigalle 120's...


----------



## Paddy0174

stilly said:


> Monday office outfit in Nude Calf So Kates with a floral dress and denim jacket...


See, this is actually something, that should be supported by all companies. If I could see you in that outfit, Monday wouldn't be bad at all


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> More casual from the weekend in Nude Patent Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 5610237
> View attachment 5610238
> View attachment 5610239
> View attachment 5610240
> View attachment 5610241
> View attachment 5610242
> View attachment 5610243
> View attachment 5610244
> View attachment 5610245
> View attachment 5610246
> View attachment 5610247
> View attachment 5610248



You are so amazing in jeans


----------



## chowlover2

stilly said:


> Monday office outfit in Nude Calf So Kates with a floral dress and denim jacket...
> View attachment 5610188
> View attachment 5610189
> View attachment 5610190
> View attachment 5610191
> View attachment 5610192
> View attachment 5610193
> View attachment 5610194
> View attachment 5610195
> View attachment 5610196
> View attachment 5610198
> View attachment 5610199
> View attachment 5610200


You look like spring, so pretty! I keep forgetting it's fall it's so warm!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> More casual from the weekend in Nude Patent Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 5610237
> View attachment 5610238
> View attachment 5610239
> View attachment 5610240
> View attachment 5610241
> View attachment 5610242
> View attachment 5610243
> View attachment 5610244
> View attachment 5610245
> View attachment 5610246
> View attachment 5610247
> View attachment 5610248


So hot! Love the bench view.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Monday office outfit in Nude Calf So Kates with a floral dress and denim jacket...
> View attachment 5610188
> View attachment 5610189
> View attachment 5610190
> View attachment 5610191
> View attachment 5610192
> View attachment 5610193
> View attachment 5610194
> View attachment 5610195
> View attachment 5610196
> View attachment 5610198
> View attachment 5610199
> View attachment 5610200


It's a perfect office outfit!



stilly said:


> More casual from the weekend in Nude Patent Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 5610237
> View attachment 5610238
> View attachment 5610239
> View attachment 5610240
> View attachment 5610241
> View attachment 5610242
> View attachment 5610243
> View attachment 5610244
> View attachment 5610245
> View attachment 5610246
> View attachment 5610247
> View attachment 5610248


The fall will be great, Loubs + skinny jeans and leggings time !


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> Monday office outfit in Nude Calf So Kates with a floral dress and denim jacket...
> View attachment 5610188
> View attachment 5610189
> View attachment 5610190
> View attachment 5610191
> View attachment 5610192
> View attachment 5610193
> View attachment 5610194
> View attachment 5610195
> View attachment 5610196
> View attachment 5610198
> View attachment 5610199
> View attachment 5610200


nice!!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Monday office outfit in Nude Calf So Kates with a floral dress and denim jacket...
> View attachment 5610188
> View attachment 5610189
> View attachment 5610190
> View attachment 5610191
> View attachment 5610192
> View attachment 5610193
> View attachment 5610194
> View attachment 5610195
> View attachment 5610196
> View attachment 5610198
> View attachment 5610199
> View attachment 5610200


You look beautiful. The floral dress is wonderful, and those high heels are a classic. Always elegant, always sensual.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> More casual from the weekend in Nude Patent Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 5610237
> View attachment 5610238
> View attachment 5610239
> View attachment 5610240
> View attachment 5610241
> View attachment 5610242
> View attachment 5610243
> View attachment 5610244
> View attachment 5610245
> View attachment 5610246
> View attachment 5610247
> View attachment 5610248


I really love this outfit. Jeans and high heels is a look that never fail. You never disappoint with any of your casual outfits.


----------



## Maxl

stilly said:


> Monday office outfit in Nude Calf So Kates with a floral dress and denim jacket...
> 
> What a gorgeous office-outfit!! I wish, I can work in your office )


----------



## stilly

Paddy0174 said:


> See, this is actually something, that should be supported by all companies. If I could see you in that outfit, Monday wouldn't be bad at all



Thanks *Paddy*!!! Maybe I brightened up someone's day... 



jeans&heels said:


> You are so amazing in jeans



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



chowlover2 said:


> You look like spring, so pretty! I keep forgetting it's fall it's so warm!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!Let's enjoy a few more weeks of summer attire before the warm coats & boots come out...



aporl said:


> So hot! Love the bench view.



Thanks *aporl*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> I really love this outfit. Jeans and high heels is a look that never fail. You never disappoint with any of your casual outfits.



Oh thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! 



Mitterman77 said:


> It's a perfect office outfit!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> The fall will be great, Loubs + skinny jeans and leggings time !



The leggings will be out shortly *Mitterman* with the cool fall weather...



Poocoo said:


> nice!!!!



Thanks *Poocoo*!!!


----------



## stilly

Thanks *Maxl*!!!


----------



## stilly

From a Thursday night work last week, Black Patent Hot Wave 130's...


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday last week, White Suede So Kates with a white peplum blazer and jeans...


----------



## stilly

From the weekend, Nude Jamie 160's...


----------



## Paddy0174

stilly said:


> Thanks *Paddy*!!! Maybe I brightened up someone's day...


That's out of question, you surely did!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From a Thursday night work last week, Black Patent Hot Wave 130's...
> View attachment 5613818
> View attachment 5613819
> View attachment 5613820
> View attachment 5613821
> View attachment 5613822
> View attachment 5613823
> View attachment 5613824
> View attachment 5613825
> View attachment 5613826
> View attachment 5613827
> View attachment 5613828
> View attachment 5613829


So stunning, you look so beautiful!



stilly said:


> From Casual Friday last week, White Suede So Kates with a white peplum blazer and jeans...
> View attachment 5613831
> View attachment 5613832
> View attachment 5613833
> View attachment 5613834
> View attachment 5613835
> View attachment 5613836
> View attachment 5613837
> View attachment 5613838
> View attachment 5613839
> View attachment 5613840
> View attachment 5613841
> View attachment 5613842


A very big like for this outfit! Its so classy, sexy and OMG!



stilly said:


> From the weekend, Nude Jamie 160's...
> View attachment 5613843
> View attachment 5613844
> View attachment 5613845
> View attachment 5613846
> View attachment 5613847
> View attachment 5613848
> View attachment 5613849
> View attachment 5613850
> View attachment 5613851
> View attachment 5613852
> View attachment 5613853
> View attachment 5613855


No words needed.... YOU ROCK!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From a Thursday night work last week, Black Patent Hot Wave 130's...
> View attachment 5613818
> View attachment 5613819
> View attachment 5613820
> View attachment 5613821
> View attachment 5613822
> View attachment 5613823
> View attachment 5613824
> View attachment 5613825
> View attachment 5613826
> View attachment 5613827
> View attachment 5613828
> View attachment 5613829


So hot!!!


----------



## highflier345

stilly said:


> Black Kid Tres Croise 120's. Not a style you see much but I love the strappy design...
> View attachment 5607272
> View attachment 5607273
> View attachment 5607274
> View attachment 5607275
> View attachment 5607276
> View attachment 5607277
> View attachment 5607278
> View attachment 5607279
> View attachment 5607280
> View attachment 5607281
> View attachment 5607282
> View attachment 5607283


OMG these look so good on you. Wish they were still in production. I'd die for a pair


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From a Thursday night work last week, Black Patent Hot Wave 130's...
> View attachment 5613818
> View attachment 5613819
> View attachment 5613820
> View attachment 5613821
> View attachment 5613822
> View attachment 5613823
> View attachment 5613824
> View attachment 5613825
> View attachment 5613826
> View attachment 5613827
> View attachment 5613828
> View attachment 5613829


Simply divine. Hot Waves are my favorite seconds after Hot Chicks, and you always look so sexy when you wear them. This outfit is beautiful, classic, and very elegant.



stilly said:


> From Casual Friday last week, White Suede So Kates with a white peplum blazer and jeans...
> View attachment 5613831
> View attachment 5613832
> View attachment 5613833
> View attachment 5613834
> View attachment 5613835
> View attachment 5613836
> View attachment 5613837
> View attachment 5613838
> View attachment 5613839
> View attachment 5613840
> View attachment 5613841
> View attachment 5613842


Always casual, but always elegant, beautiful, sensual and full of charm.



stilly said:


> From the weekend, Nude Jamie 160's...
> View attachment 5613843
> View attachment 5613844
> View attachment 5613845
> View attachment 5613846
> View attachment 5613847
> View attachment 5613848
> View attachment 5613849
> View attachment 5613850
> View attachment 5613851
> View attachment 5613852
> View attachment 5613853
> View attachment 5613855


I miss seeing you wearing platforms high heels. You look gorgeous. Everything is perfect in you... The smooth colors, the simplicity of the outfit, but always showing an elegant silhouette, classic and sensual. You are really amazing.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> A very big like for this outfit! Its so classy, sexy and OMG!



Many thanks as always *Mitterman*!!!  



aporl said:


> So hot!!!



Thanks *aporl*!!!



highflier345 said:


> OMG these look so good on you. Wish they were still in production. I'd die for a pair



Thanks *highflier*!!! I've actually never seen any pictures of this style aside from own. I don't know what year they were released as I I bought them pre-owned but unworn. I do love the little ankle straps...



heelsmodels said:


> Simply divine. Hot Waves are my favorite seconds after Hot Chicks, and you always look so sexy when you wear them. This outfit is beautiful, classic, and very elegant.
> 
> 
> Always casual, but always elegant, beautiful, sensual and full of charm.
> 
> 
> I miss seeing you wearing platforms high heels. You look gorgeous. Everything is perfect in you... The smooth colors, the simplicity of the outfit, but always showing an elegant silhouette, classic and sensual. You are really amazing.



Thanks so much *heelmodels*!!! I don't wear platform CL's as much anymore. I actually wore my Lady Peeps only a few times this year. Maybe I can get them out in the coming weeks before it gets too cold.


----------



## stilly

A rare Casual Monday in Nude Kid Youpi 120's. We can actually go casual almost every day of the week at work but I don't...


----------



## stilly

My new to me, pre-owned Peach Patent Rivierina 120's. The linen dress is also new but was wrinkled within 10 minutes of putting it on...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> My new to me, pre-owned Peach Patent Rivierina 120's. The linen dress is also new but was wrinkled within 10 minutes of putting it on...
> View attachment 5615197
> View attachment 5615198
> View attachment 5615199
> View attachment 5615200
> View attachment 5615201
> View attachment 5615202
> View attachment 5615203
> View attachment 5615204
> View attachment 5615205
> View attachment 5615206
> View attachment 5615207
> View attachment 5615208


What a gorgeous combination Stilly... makes a cloudy day seem sunny !



stilly said:


> From the weekend, Nude Jamie 160's...
> View attachment 5613843
> View attachment 5613844
> View attachment 5613845
> View attachment 5613846
> View attachment 5613847
> View attachment 5613848
> View attachment 5613849
> View attachment 5613850
> View attachment 5613851
> View attachment 5613852
> View attachment 5613853
> View attachment 5613855


160's make you legs look 10 feet long... you really should do more dear... do you have any 160's with pointed toes - I would LOVE to see them


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> My new to me, pre-owned Peach Patent Rivierina 120's. The linen dress is also new but was wrinkled within 10 minutes of putting it on...
> View attachment 5615197
> View attachment 5615198
> View attachment 5615199
> View attachment 5615200
> View attachment 5615201
> View attachment 5615202
> View attachment 5615203
> View attachment 5615204
> View attachment 5615205
> View attachment 5615206
> View attachment 5615207
> View attachment 5615208


Perfect combo! Love this colour of Rivierina
Might be cute with white jeans as well I guess.


----------



## highflier345

stilly said:


> Thanks *highflier*!!! I've actually never seen any pictures of this style aside from own. I don't know what year they were released as I I bought them pre-owned but unworn. I do love the little ankle straps...


It's a very sexy design. I'm green with envy at your collection lol


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> A rare Casual Monday in Nude Kid Youpi 120's. We can actually go casual almost every day of the week at work but I don't...
> View attachment 5615183
> View attachment 5615184
> View attachment 5615185
> View attachment 5615186
> View attachment 5615187
> View attachment 5615188
> View attachment 5615189
> View attachment 5615190
> View attachment 5615191
> View attachment 5615192
> View attachment 5615193
> View attachment 5615194


You look gorgeous, so casual but very elegant at the same time. You know well how to mix clothes. The Youpi are beautiful and the color is fantastic. I consider them, the So Kate peep toe version.



stilly said:


> My new to me, pre-owned Peach Patent Rivierina 120's. The linen dress is also new but was wrinkled within 10 minutes of putting it on...
> View attachment 5615197
> View attachment 5615198
> View attachment 5615199
> View attachment 5615200
> View attachment 5615201
> View attachment 5615202
> View attachment 5615203
> View attachment 5615204
> View attachment 5615205
> View attachment 5615206
> View attachment 5615207
> View attachment 5615208


You look so sexy and so elegant. The peach color is beautiful in Rivierina and matches perfectly with the dress. Amazing outfit.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday last week, White Suede So Kates with a white peplum blazer and jeans...
> View attachment 5613831
> View attachment 5613832
> View attachment 5613833
> View attachment 5613834
> View attachment 5613835
> View attachment 5613836
> View attachment 5613837
> View attachment 5613838
> View attachment 5613839
> View attachment 5613840
> View attachment 5613841
> View attachment 5613842


 Wow! Those legs in jeans  
Amazing outfit



stilly said:


> A rare Casual Monday in Nude Kid Youpi 120's. We can actually go casual almost every day of the week at work but I don't...
> View attachment 5615183
> View attachment 5615184
> View attachment 5615185
> View attachment 5615186
> View attachment 5615187
> View attachment 5615188
> View attachment 5615189
> View attachment 5615190
> View attachment 5615191
> View attachment 5615192
> View attachment 5615193
> View attachment 5615194



Casual Monday is as great as casual Friday
Such a beautiful outfit


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *heelmodels*!!! I don't wear platform CL's as much anymore. I actually wore my Lady Peeps only a few times this year. Maybe I can get them out in the coming weeks before it gets too cold.


That is a shame. You look great in them Stilly. The 160s remain my favorite style.


----------



## chowlover2

The peach Riverinas look fabulous on you!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> A rare Casual Monday in Nude Kid Youpi 120's. We can actually go casual almost every day of the week at work but I don't...
> View attachment 5615183
> View attachment 5615184
> View attachment 5615185
> View attachment 5615186
> View attachment 5615187
> View attachment 5615188
> View attachment 5615189
> View attachment 5615190
> View attachment 5615191
> View attachment 5615192
> View attachment 5615193
> View attachment 5615194


You look great also with "normal" jeans and the open toed


stilly said:


> My new to me, pre-owned Peach Patent Rivierina 120's. The linen dress is also new but was wrinkled within 10 minutes of putting it on...
> View attachment 5615197
> View attachment 5615198
> View attachment 5615199
> View attachment 5615200
> View attachment 5615201
> View attachment 5615202
> View attachment 5615203
> View attachment 5615204
> View attachment 5615205
> View attachment 5615206
> View attachment 5615207
> View attachment 5615208


Love the color, love obviously the great toe-cleavage!!!!


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> What a gorgeous combination Stilly... makes a cloudy day seem sunny !



Thanks so much *Christina*!!!  



Christina2 said:


> 160's make you legs look 10 feet long... you really should do more dear... do you have any 160's with pointed toes - I would LOVE to see them



Thanks *Christina*!!! I don't believe I have any pointed toe 160's...nor can I think of any that CL released. I think the Nude Patent Plato 140's may be my highest pointed toe CL. But let me think about it 



aporl said:


> Perfect combo! Love this colour of Rivierina
> Might be cute with white jeans as well I guess.



Thanks *aporl*!!! These were advertised as nude but they're certainly more of a peach color. I'll wear them with jeans at some point.



highflier345 said:


> It's a very sexy design. I'm green with envy at your collection lol



Oh thanks *highflier*...



heelsmodels said:


> You look gorgeous, so casual but very elegant at the same time. You know well how to mix clothes. The Youpi are beautiful and the color is fantastic. I consider them, the So Kate peep toe version.
> 
> 
> You look so sexy and so elegant. The peach color is beautiful in Rivierina and matches perfectly with the dress. Amazing outfit.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! Yes the Youpi's are the same as the So Kates but with the pointed toe cut off.



jeans&heels said:


> Casual Monday is as great as casual Friday
> Such a beautiful outfit



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



Porsha said:


> That is a shame. You look great in them Stilly. The 160s remain my favorite style.



I'll wear the Peeps a bit this Fall *Porsha*.



chowlover2 said:


> The peach Riverinas look fabulous on you!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> You look great also with "normal" jeans and the open toed
> 
> Love the color, love obviously the great toe-cleavage!!!!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, Nude Suzanna 100's with jeans and a new White House Black Market jacket...


----------



## stilly

From earlier last week, Yellow Iriza 120's with a new yellow floral dress...


----------



## stilly

A pair haven't worn in a very long time...Black Calf Fetish 130's...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Suzanna 100's with jeans and a new White House Black Market jacket...
> View attachment 5617611
> View attachment 5617612
> View attachment 5617613
> View attachment 5617614
> View attachment 5617615
> View attachment 5617616
> View attachment 5617618
> View attachment 5617619
> View attachment 5617620
> View attachment 5617621
> View attachment 5617622


Very cute! love the POV view!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From earlier last week, Yellow Iriza 120's with a new yellow floral dress...
> View attachment 5617623
> View attachment 5617624
> View attachment 5617625
> View attachment 5617626
> View attachment 5617627
> View attachment 5617628
> View attachment 5617629
> View attachment 5617630
> View attachment 5617631
> View attachment 5617632
> View attachment 5617633
> View attachment 5617634


You are brightening up everyone's day! Lovely arch, sexy bracelets!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> A pair haven't worn in a very long time...Black Calf Fetish 130's...
> View attachment 5617635
> View attachment 5617636
> View attachment 5617637
> View attachment 5617638
> View attachment 5617639
> View attachment 5617640
> View attachment 5617641
> View attachment 5617642
> View attachment 5617643
> View attachment 5617644


Wow, these are great news! I didn't even know that you've got a pair of these ones! They are you know so well what, lol! Please wear them more often!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From earlier last week, Yellow Iriza 120's with a new yellow floral dress...
> View attachment 5617623
> View attachment 5617624
> View attachment 5617625
> View attachment 5617626
> View attachment 5617627
> View attachment 5617628
> View attachment 5617629
> View attachment 5617630
> View attachment 5617631
> View attachment 5617632
> View attachment 5617633
> View attachment 5617634


So sexy! 
Love your strappy CL collections as well, so refreshing to see.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> A pair haven't worn in a very long time...Black Calf Fetish 130's...
> View attachment 5617635
> View attachment 5617636
> View attachment 5617637
> View attachment 5617638
> View attachment 5617639
> View attachment 5617640
> View attachment 5617641
> View attachment 5617642
> View attachment 5617643
> View attachment 5617644


Great shoes, congratulations Stilly! I love these black calf fetish 130's.
Damage the bows hide the toe cleavage! Can we remove them?


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Suzanna 100's with jeans and a new White House Black Market jacket...
> View attachment 5617611
> View attachment 5617612
> View attachment 5617613
> View attachment 5617614
> View attachment 5617615
> View attachment 5617616
> View attachment 5617618
> View attachment 5617619
> View attachment 5617620
> View attachment 5617621
> View attachment 5617622


You look so elegant, even wearing jeans. It's impressive the way you match your clothes. The jacket matches perfectly with high heels. Your casual look always becomes a very elegant and sensual look.



stilly said:


> From earlier last week, Yellow Iriza 120's with a new yellow floral dress...
> View attachment 5617623
> View attachment 5617624
> View attachment 5617625
> View attachment 5617626
> View attachment 5617627
> View attachment 5617628
> View attachment 5617629
> View attachment 5617630
> View attachment 5617631
> View attachment 5617632
> View attachment 5617633
> View attachment 5617634


So fresh, so elegant and so sensual look.



stilly said:


> A pair haven't worn in a very long time...Black Calf Fetish 130's...
> View attachment 5617635
> View attachment 5617636
> View attachment 5617637
> View attachment 5617638
> View attachment 5617639
> View attachment 5617640
> View attachment 5617641
> View attachment 5617642
> View attachment 5617643
> View attachment 5617644


I really missed you wearing those high heels. They are so sexy and so beautiful and you always look better wearing 130mm heels. You look gorgeous, very classic, very elegant, and very sensual. Simply amazing.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Suzanna 100's with jeans and a new White House Black Market jacket...
> View attachment 5617611
> View attachment 5617612
> View attachment 5617613
> View attachment 5617614
> View attachment 5617615
> View attachment 5617616
> View attachment 5617618
> View attachment 5617619
> View attachment 5617620
> View attachment 5617621
> View attachment 5617622



Another amazing "casual" outfit


----------



## DebbiNC

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Suzanna 100's with jeans and a new White House Black Market jacket...
> View attachment 5617611
> View attachment 5617612
> View attachment 5617613
> View attachment 5617614
> View attachment 5617615
> View attachment 5617616
> View attachment 5617618
> View attachment 5617619
> View attachment 5617620
> View attachment 5617621
> View attachment 5617622


Stilly, I love the Suzannas…they are one of my UHG styles! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Very cute! love the POV view!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! Since toe cleavage seems to be a highlight of this style, I thought I'd start with the POV.



Mitterman77 said:


> Wow, these are great news! I didn't even know that you've got a pair of these ones! They are you know so well what, lol! Please wear them more often!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I actually have these in both the 120mm and 130mm heel but I rarely wear either. I think the thick ankle straps tend to make my legs look fat...thus they don't get much use...



aporl said:


> So sexy!
> Love your strappy CL collections as well, so refreshing to see.



Thanks *aporl*!!!



seraphin92 said:


> Great shoes, congratulations Stilly! I love these black calf fetish 130's.
> Damage the bows hide the toe cleavage! Can we remove them?



Thanks *seraphin*!!! I have thought about cutting off the bows which would fully show my toes. I fear Monsieur Louboutin would have me banished though for defacing his design...



heelsmodels said:


> You look so elegant, even wearing jeans. It's impressive the way you match your clothes. The jacket matches perfectly with high heels. Your casual look always becomes a very elegant and sensual look.
> 
> 
> So fresh, so elegant and so sensual look.
> 
> 
> I really missed you wearing those high heels. They are so sexy and so beautiful and you always look better wearing 130mm heels. You look gorgeous, very classic, very elegant, and very sensual. Simply amazing.



Thanks as always for all the sweet comments *heelsmodels*!!! You say the nicest things...



jeans&heels said:


> Another amazing "casual" outfit



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! I'm never overly casual for work...



DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, I love the Suzannas…they are one of my UHG styles! Thanks for sharing!



Thanks *Debbi*!!! I have these in Black Calf as well but they're a full size larger and really don't fit very well. They did make these with the 120mm heel as well which I'm still trying to track down.


----------



## stilly

Transitioning into Fall with my White Calf So Kate 120 booties...


----------



## stilly

Minis and micro minis seem to be making a strong comeback this season...so here's a new leather micro mini and jacket with my trusty White Calf So Kates...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I actually have these in both the 120mm and 130mm heel but I rarely wear either. I think the thick ankle straps tend to make my legs look fat...thus they don't get much use...


Let's agree to disagree... you can think what you want, but there is any ankle strap in the world that make your stunning legs look fat!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Transitioning into Fall with my White Calf So Kate 120 booties...
> View attachment 5619083
> View attachment 5619084
> View attachment 5619085
> View attachment 5619086
> View attachment 5619087
> View attachment 5619089
> View attachment 5619090
> View attachment 5619092
> View attachment 5619093
> View attachment 5619094
> View attachment 5619095
> View attachment 5619096


You look beautiful as usual and never disappoint me with your choices. Your taste is so refined and good to choose outfits that all clothes and high heels that you mix always look amazing on you.



stilly said:


> Minis and micro minis seem to be making a strong comeback this season...so here's a new leather micro mini and jacket with my trusty White Calf So Kates...
> View attachment 5619110
> View attachment 5619111
> View attachment 5619112
> View attachment 5619113
> View attachment 5619114
> View attachment 5619115
> View attachment 5619116
> View attachment 5619117
> View attachment 5619118
> View attachment 5619119
> View attachment 5619120
> View attachment 5619121


I'm speechless... You are so beautiful, so elegant and so sexy in that outfit. The different brown tones and white match so well and the blouse, mini skirt, and classic high heels turn that outfit simply amazing. Like I told in previous post, you know how to mix the clothes and the high heels. Your casual look usually is very sexy and elegant looks too.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Minis and micro minis seem to be making a strong comeback this season...so here's a new leather micro mini and jacket with my trusty White Calf So Kates...
> View attachment 5619110
> View attachment 5619111
> View attachment 5619112
> View attachment 5619113
> View attachment 5619114
> View attachment 5619115
> View attachment 5619116
> View attachment 5619117
> View attachment 5619118
> View attachment 5619119
> View attachment 5619120
> View attachment 5619121


So good to know that micro minis are En Vouge, with that heels, that legs, in leather you look awesome!


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Nude Suzanna 100's with jeans and a new White House Black Market jacket...
> View attachment 5617611
> View attachment 5617612
> View attachment 5617613
> View attachment 5617614
> View attachment 5617615
> View attachment 5617616
> View attachment 5617618
> View attachment 5617619
> View attachment 5617620
> View attachment 5617621
> View attachment 5617622


wow .. those are epic... love the buckle...   been waiting on some aunouk before the winter puts you in boots never seen these wow wow wow!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Let's agree to disagree... you can think what you want, but there is any ankle strap in the world that make your stunning legs look fat!



Oh you're so sweet... 



heelsmodels said:


> You look beautiful as usual and never disappoint me with your choices. Your taste is so refined and good to choose outfits that all clothes and high heels that you mix always look amazing on you.
> 
> 
> I'm speechless... You are so beautiful, so elegant and so sexy in that outfit. The different brown tones and white match so well and the blouse, mini skirt, and classic high heels turn that outfit simply amazing. Like I told in previous post, you know how to mix the clothes and the high heels. Your casual look usually is very sexy and elegant looks too.



Oh thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! Mini skirts have definitely been my "go to" lately with much more to come!


----------



## stilly

From earlier this week, Nude Fetish Peep 160's with a tan plaid mini and chocolate suede leather jacket. It's getting chilly...


----------



## stilly

From today, first CL boots outing of the season with a Reformation dot mini dress for a chilly fall morning...


----------



## aporl

Gorgeous!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, Nude Fetish Peep 160's with a tan plaid mini and chocolate suede leather jacket. It's getting chilly...
> View attachment 5620419
> View attachment 5620420
> View attachment 5620429
> View attachment 5620430
> View attachment 5620431
> View attachment 5620432
> View attachment 5620433
> View attachment 5620434
> View attachment 5620435
> View attachment 5620436
> View attachment 5620437
> View attachment 5620438


You look gorgeous in that executive outfit. I think I'm not wrong, and it can be considered an executive outfit. Very elegant and very sensual. Those high heels improve that outfit a lot.



stilly said:


> From today, first CL boots outing of the season with a Reformation dot mini dress for a chilly fall morning...
> View attachment 5620439
> View attachment 5620440
> View attachment 5620441
> View attachment 5620442
> View attachment 5620443
> View attachment 5620444
> View attachment 5620445
> View attachment 5620446
> View attachment 5620447
> View attachment 5620448
> View attachment 5620449
> View attachment 5620450


You look fantastic and sexy as usual. I like to see the conjunction with the dress and high boots. That high heels boots is beautiful and very classic.


----------



## chowlover2

stilly said:


> From today, first CL boots outing of the season with a Reformation dot mini dress for a chilly fall morning...
> View attachment 5620439
> View attachment 5620440
> View attachment 5620441
> View attachment 5620442
> View attachment 5620443
> View attachment 5620444
> View attachment 5620445
> View attachment 5620446
> View attachment 5620447
> View attachment 5620448
> View attachment 5620449
> View attachment 5620450


Boot season!


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> Minis and micro minis seem to be making a strong comeback this season...so here's a new leather micro mini and jacket with my trusty White Calf So Kates...
> View attachment 5619110
> View attachment 5619111
> View attachment 5619112
> View attachment 5619113
> View attachment 5619114
> View attachment 5619115
> View attachment 5619116
> View attachment 5619117
> View attachment 5619118
> View attachment 5619119
> View attachment 5619120
> View attachment 5619121


It's good news that micro skirts are making a comeback on the catwalks.
This fashion is for you with your amazing legs and high heels.
Style miumiu


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, Nude Fetish Peep 160's with a tan plaid mini and chocolate suede leather jacket. It's getting chilly...
> View attachment 5620419
> View attachment 5620420
> View attachment 5620429
> View attachment 5620430
> View attachment 5620431
> View attachment 5620432
> View attachment 5620433
> View attachment 5620434
> View attachment 5620435
> View attachment 5620436
> View attachment 5620437
> View attachment 5620438


Wow, you are such a statuesque beauty!!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks *aporl*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> You look gorgeous in that executive outfit. I think I'm not wrong, and it can be considered an executive outfit. Very elegant and very sensual. Those high heels improve that outfit a lot.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! I'm not sure its a proper executive outfit with this high a heel but I did wear it to work. 



chowlover2 said:


> Boot season!



I do love boots *chowlover*!!! 



seraphin92 said:


> It's good news that micro skirts are making a comeback on the catwalks.
> This fashion is for you with your amazing legs and high heels.
> Style miumiu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622484



I've taken advantage and bought quite a few micro minis this season *seraphin*.
I couldn't find this Miu Miu mini in my size and the price was ridiculous.
I did buy something similar...I'll post the pics if I can find them.



Mitterman77 said:


> Wow, you are such a statuesque beauty!!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday last week, Black Python Unbout 120's...


----------



## stilly

From Friday Night out, Black Kid Allenissima 130's with a new Black Floral Caroline Costas Puff Sleeve Dress...


----------



## stilly

From Sunday shopping yesterday, Nude So Kates with a new blue mini skirt...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From today, first CL boots outing of the season with a Reformation dot mini dress for a chilly fall morning...
> View attachment 5620439
> View attachment 5620440
> View attachment 5620441
> View attachment 5620442
> View attachment 5620443
> View attachment 5620444
> View attachment 5620445
> View attachment 5620446
> View attachment 5620447
> View attachment 5620448
> View attachment 5620449
> View attachment 5620450


Great combination, looking good!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday last week, Black Python Unbout 120's...
> View attachment 5623105
> View attachment 5623106
> View attachment 5623107
> View attachment 5623108
> View attachment 5623109
> View attachment 5623110
> View attachment 5623111
> View attachment 5623112
> View attachment 5623113
> View attachment 5623115
> View attachment 5623116
> View attachment 5623117


You look gorgeous. So elegant and so classic. It can't be an executive outfit, but it looks perfect to go to work. 



stilly said:


> From Friday Night out, Black Kid Allenissima 130's with a new Black Floral Caroline Costas Puff Sleeve Dress...
> View attachment 5623118
> View attachment 5623119
> View attachment 5623120
> View attachment 5623121
> View attachment 5623122
> View attachment 5623123
> View attachment 5623124
> View attachment 5623125
> View attachment 5623126
> View attachment 5623127
> View attachment 5623128
> View attachment 5623129


You look so freshy and beautiful with that dress, and the 130mm heels improve the outfit a lot. You are perfect to go out and get all the lights on you. Can you dance wearing those high heels for hours?



stilly said:


> From Sunday shopping yesterday, Nude So Kates with a new blue mini skirt...
> View attachment 5623130
> View attachment 5623131
> View attachment 5623132
> View attachment 5623133
> View attachment 5623134
> View attachment 5623135
> View attachment 5623136
> View attachment 5623137
> View attachment 5623140
> View attachment 5623141
> View attachment 5623142


This outfit is simply hot. You are completely amazing. Very sexy and stunning. The mini skirt and those high heels make your legs even better than they really are. And we all know that you have an amazing pair of legs.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> I've taken advantage and bought quite a few micro minis this season *seraphin*.
> I couldn't find this Miu Miu mini in my size and the price was ridiculous.
> I did buy something similar...I'll post the pics if I can find them.


This model from brand Miu Miu was only an example...


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> This model from brand Miu Miu was only an example...



My version of a more affordable khaki Miu Miu micro mini...under $100. Even pre-owned Miu Miu micro minis are selling for over $2,000...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My version of a more affordable khaki Miu Miu micro mini...under $100. Even pre-owned Miu Miu micro minis are selling for over $2,000...
> View attachment 5623351
> View attachment 5623352
> View attachment 5623353
> View attachment 5623354


Looking very leggy! So so stunning!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday last week, Black Python Unbout 120's...
> View attachment 5623105
> View attachment 5623106
> View attachment 5623107
> View attachment 5623108
> View attachment 5623109
> View attachment 5623110
> View attachment 5623111
> View attachment 5623112
> View attachment 5623113
> View attachment 5623115
> View attachment 5623116
> View attachment 5623117


Classy!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My version of a more affordable khaki Miu Miu micro mini...under $100. Even pre-owned Miu Miu micro minis are selling for over $2,000...
> View attachment 5623351
> View attachment 5623352
> View attachment 5623353
> View attachment 5623354


The Miu Miu micro mini is simply amazing, and you look wonderful with it. The view of your legs is amazing, that is why I really enjoy seeing you wearing those micro mini and high heels. That is one of the hottest outfit styles that you can wear.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> My version of a more affordable khaki Miu Miu micro mini...under $100. Even pre-owned Miu Miu micro minis are selling for over $2,000...
> View attachment 5623351
> View attachment 5623352
> View attachment 5623353
> View attachment 5623354


Thanks for this pics, Stilly.
This mini is perfect on you!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> My version of a more affordable khaki Miu Miu micro mini...under $100. Even pre-owned Miu Miu micro minis are selling for over $2,000...
> View attachment 5623351
> View attachment 5623352
> View attachment 5623353
> View attachment 5623354


What a killer!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Great combination, looking good!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> You look gorgeous. So elegant and so classic. It can't be an executive outfit, but it looks perfect to go to work.
> 
> 
> You look so freshy and beautiful with that dress, and the 130mm heels improve the outfit a lot. You are perfect to go out and get all the lights on you. Can you dance wearing those high heels for hours?
> 
> 
> This outfit is simply hot. You are completely amazing. Very sexy and stunning. The mini skirt and those high heels make your legs even better than they really are. And we all know that you have an amazing pair of legs.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I didn't do any dancing that night but I think I could do a little bit of dancing in them. Maybe some day...



aporl said:


> Classy!!!



Thanks *aporl*!!!



seraphin92 said:


> Thanks for this pics, Stilly.
> This mini is perfect on you!



Thanks *seraphin*!!! I actually got this micro mini in a few colors so you'll see more of it this Fall.



heelsmodels said:


> The Miu Miu micro mini is simply amazing, and you look wonderful with it. The view of your legs is amazing, that is why I really enjoy seeing you wearing those micro mini and high heels. That is one of the hottest outfit styles that you can wear.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! More new minis to come in coming weeks and months...


----------



## stilly

From a rainy day earlier this week, Black Patent So Kates with a new pleated mini...


----------



## stilly

White Strappy CL's...style name unknown...


----------



## aporl

Lovely red mini!
BTW would we see your Neon Debouts again? Guess would be quite a stellar look with white jeans...what did you reckon?


----------



## chowlover2

stilly said:


> White Strappy CL's...style name unknown...
> View attachment 5625929
> View attachment 5625930
> View attachment 5625931
> View attachment 5625932
> View attachment 5625933
> View attachment 5625934
> View attachment 5625935
> View attachment 5625936
> View attachment 5625937
> View attachment 5625938
> View attachment 5625939
> View attachment 5625940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the blue and white dress on you!



I love this on you!! So simple yet so chiic!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From a rainy day earlier this week, Black Patent So Kates with a new pleated mini...
> View attachment 5625881
> View attachment 5625882
> View attachment 5625883
> View attachment 5625887
> View attachment 5625889
> View attachment 5625892
> View attachment 5625893
> View attachment 5625895
> View attachment 5625896
> View attachment 5625897
> View attachment 5625899
> View attachment 5625909


The red/black combi is cute, a mini that isn't tight looks challenging, but is definitely hot!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From a rainy day earlier this week, Black Patent So Kates with a new pleated mini...
> View attachment 5625881
> View attachment 5625882
> View attachment 5625883
> View attachment 5625887
> View attachment 5625889
> View attachment 5625892
> View attachment 5625893
> View attachment 5625895
> View attachment 5625896
> View attachment 5625897
> View attachment 5625899
> View attachment 5625909


You look simply beautiful and very elegant in black and red. Those colors match very well. Is that an outfit to go to work?



stilly said:


> White Strappy CL's...style name unknown...
> View attachment 5625929
> View attachment 5625930
> View attachment 5625931
> View attachment 5625932
> View attachment 5625933
> View attachment 5625934
> View attachment 5625935
> View attachment 5625936
> View attachment 5625937
> View attachment 5625938
> View attachment 5625939
> View attachment 5625940


You look wonderful, elegant, and sensual. The dress is really beautiful and the high heels simply amazing. Your classic look is simple but so stunning and full of class.


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> From a rainy day earlier this week, Black Patent So Kates with a new pleated mini...


Extremely sexy


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> From a rainy day earlier this week, Black Patent So Kates with a new pleated mini...
> View attachment 5625881
> View attachment 5625882
> View attachment 5625883
> View attachment 5625887
> View attachment 5625889
> View attachment 5625892
> View attachment 5625893
> View attachment 5625895
> View attachment 5625896
> View attachment 5625897
> View attachment 5625899
> View attachment 5625909


Stilly you have the sexiest legs out there in your mini skirt.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> From a rainy day earlier this week, Black Patent So Kates with a new pleated mini...
> View attachment 5625881
> View attachment 5625882
> View attachment 5625883
> View attachment 5625887
> View attachment 5625889
> View attachment 5625892
> View attachment 5625893
> View attachment 5625895
> View attachment 5625896
> View attachment 5625897
> View attachment 5625899
> View attachment 5625909


Red and black, what nice outfit! Stilly, the mini skirt suits you so well!


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> White Strappy CL's...style name unknown...
> View attachment 5625929
> View attachment 5625930
> View attachment 5625931
> View attachment 5625932
> View attachment 5625933
> View attachment 5625934
> View attachment 5625935
> View attachment 5625936
> View attachment 5625937
> View attachment 5625938
> View attachment 5625939
> View attachment 5625940


You are very elegant.
Your look is simple but very class!


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> From today, first CL boots outing of the season with a Reformation dot mini dress for a chilly fall morning...
> View attachment 5620439
> View attachment 5620440
> View attachment 5620441
> View attachment 5620442
> View attachment 5620443
> View attachment 5620444
> View attachment 5620445
> View attachment 5620446
> View attachment 5620447
> View attachment 5620448
> View attachment 5620449
> View attachment 5620450


stunning.


----------



## Kayapo97

stilly said:


> From a rainy day earlier this week, Black Patent So Kates with a new pleated mini...
> View attachment 5625881
> View attachment 5625882
> View attachment 5625883
> View attachment 5625887
> View attachment 5625889
> View attachment 5625892
> View attachment 5625893
> View attachment 5625895
> View attachment 5625896
> View attachment 5625897
> View attachment 5625899
> View attachment 5625909


Love  So Kates


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Lovely red mini!
> BTW would we see your Neon Debouts again? Guess would be quite a stellar look with white jeans...what did you reckon?



Thanks *aporl*!!! I'll try to do the Neon Debouts sometime this Fall.



chowlover2 said:


> I love this on you!! So simple yet so chiic!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> The red/black combi is cute, a mini that isn't tight looks challenging, but is definitely hot!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> You look wonderful, elegant, and sensual. The dress is really beautiful and the high heels simply amazing. Your classic look is simple but so stunning and full of class.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! Just a simple dress and heels...easy dressing!



MsYvonne said:


> Extremely sexy



Thanks *MsYvonne*!!!



Neil t said:


> Stilly you have the sexiest legs out there in your mini skirt.



Thanks *Neil*!!! The mini certainly makes my legs look longer.



seraphin92 said:


> Red and black, what nice outfit! Stilly, the mini skirt suits you so well!



Thanks *seraphin*!!! A quickly thrown together outfit for a rainy day...



Poocoo said:


> stunning.



Thanks *Poocoo*!!!



Kayapo97 said:


> Love  So Kates



Thanks *Kayapo*!!!  Me too


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, Papaye Iriza 120's with jeans...


----------



## stilly

From Saturday Night, Black Patent Hot Wave 130's...


----------



## stilly

From a short shopping excursion yesterday...Pumice Calf Lucifer Bow 120's...


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> From a short shopping excursion yesterday...Pumice Calf Lucifer Bow 120's...
> View attachment 5628753
> View attachment 5628756
> View attachment 5628757
> View attachment 5628762
> View attachment 5628764
> View attachment 5628767
> View attachment 5628768
> View attachment 5628769
> View attachment 5628770
> View attachment 5628771
> View attachment 5628772
> View attachment 5628773


These heels look so gorgeous in the down view. If I was wearing these heels I'm afraid I would be staring down at the gorgeous bow and spikes and probably walk straight into walls - lol. Tell me dear, are the spikes as sharp as they look?


----------



## KatPerry

Love your Saturday night outfit!  Can't go wrong with any Louboutin 130mm pair.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Papaye Iriza 120's with jeans...
> View attachment 5628686
> View attachment 5628687
> View attachment 5628688
> View attachment 5628689
> View attachment 5628690
> View attachment 5628691
> View attachment 5628692
> View attachment 5628693
> View attachment 5628700
> View attachment 5628705
> View attachment 5628706
> View attachment 5628707


Simply stunning! Would you like to share more close-up shots as well?


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Papaye Iriza 120's with jeans...
> View attachment 5628686
> View attachment 5628687
> View attachment 5628688
> View attachment 5628689
> View attachment 5628690
> View attachment 5628691
> View attachment 5628692
> View attachment 5628693
> View attachment 5628700
> View attachment 5628705
> View attachment 5628706
> View attachment 5628707


You look so beautiful and so sensual, always showing your simplicity and elegance. This casual outfit is really sexy.



stilly said:


> From Saturday Night, Black Patent Hot Wave 130's...
> View attachment 5628719
> View attachment 5628724
> View attachment 5628725
> View attachment 5628726
> View attachment 5628727
> View attachment 5628728
> View attachment 5628729
> View attachment 5628730
> View attachment 5628748
> View attachment 5628749
> View attachment 5628733
> View attachment 5628734


You look perfect and very sexy to go out on a Saturday night. I have noticed that you usually wear 130mm heels when you go out at night, but you rarely wear 130mm heels to go to work. Do you think 130mm heels are too much to go to work?



stilly said:


> From a short shopping excursion yesterday...Pumice Calf Lucifer Bow 120's...
> View attachment 5628753
> View attachment 5628756
> View attachment 5628757
> View attachment 5628762
> View attachment 5628764
> View attachment 5628767
> View attachment 5628768
> View attachment 5628769
> View attachment 5628770
> View attachment 5628771
> View attachment 5628772
> View attachment 5628773


You look impressively sexy. I really enjoy your micro skirt and high heels. The color matches so well, and it's always amazing to watch your stunning legs. All your casual outfits always look so sexy.


----------



## stilly

Christina2 said:


> These heels look so gorgeous in the down view. If I was wearing these heels I'm afraid I would be staring down at the gorgeous bow and spikes and probably walk straight into walls - lol. Tell me dear, are the spikes as sharp as they look?



Thanks *Christina*!!!
Yes the spikes are very sharp so I need to be careful when I walk or even sit in them.
I've spiked my ankles too many times to count mostly by mistake when sitting and forgetting I was wearing spikes...



KatPerry said:


> Love your Saturday night outfit!  Can't go wrong with any Louboutin 130mm pair.



Thanks *Kat*!!! I usually save up the 130mm CL's for date night.



aporl said:


> Simply stunning! Would you like to share more close-up shots as well?



Thanks *aporl*!!! Some more close-ups of the Papaye Patent Iriza 120's...














heelsmodels said:


> You look so beautiful and so sensual, always showing your simplicity and elegance. This casual outfit is really sexy.
> 
> 
> You look perfect and very sexy to go out on a Saturday night. I have noticed that you usually wear 130mm heels when you go out at night, but you rarely wear 130mm heels to go to work. Do you think 130mm heels are too much to go to work?
> 
> 
> You look impressively sexy. I really enjoy your micro skirt and high heels. The color matches so well, and it's always amazing to watch your stunning legs. All your casual outfits always look so sexy.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels* for all the wonderful comments!!!
I generally don't wear 130mm heels to work but I have on a few occasions.
I will wear them for work-related lunches or dinners though.
I'm more worried about damaging the 130mm heels in my everyday walking than anything.


----------



## Tina Fyanicci

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *heelsmodels* for all the wonderful comments!!!
> I generally don't wear 130mm heels to work but I have on a few occasions.
> I will wear them for work-related lunches or dinners though.
> I'm more worried about damaging the 130mm heels in my everyday walking than anything.


I remember you did 130mm work weeks long ago, Stilly


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Papaye Iriza 120's with jeans...
> View attachment 5628686
> View attachment 5628687
> View attachment 5628688
> View attachment 5628689
> View attachment 5628690
> View attachment 5628691
> View attachment 5628692
> View attachment 5628693
> View attachment 5628700
> View attachment 5628705
> View attachment 5628706
> 
> View attachment 5628707



Amazing outfit!
The red heels with the white jeans is just


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> From a short shopping excursion yesterday...Pumice Calf Lucifer Bow 120's...
> View attachment 5628753
> View attachment 5628756
> View attachment 5628757
> View attachment 5628762
> View attachment 5628764
> View attachment 5628767
> View attachment 5628768
> View attachment 5628769
> View attachment 5628770
> View attachment 5628771
> View attachment 5628772
> View attachment 5628773


I'm always in awe when I see you with your mini-skirts and your high heels. You have wonderful legs.  
I hope you will continue to wear them during the fall...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Thanks *aporl*!!! Some more close-ups of the Papaye Patent Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 5629630
> View attachment 5629631
> View attachment 5629632
> View attachment 5629633
> View attachment 5629634
> View attachment 5629635
> View attachment 5629636
> View attachment 5629637
> View attachment 5629638
> View attachment 5629639


Lovely! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Maxl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Papaye Iriza 120's with jeans...
> View attachment 5628686
> View attachment 5628687
> View attachment 5628688
> View attachment 5628689
> View attachment 5628690
> View attachment 5628691
> View attachment 5628692
> View attachment 5628693
> View attachment 5628700
> View attachment 5628705
> View attachment 5628706
> View attachment 5628707





stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Papaye Iriza 120's with jeans...
> View attachment 5628686


Damn hot! Jeans, Heels and Anklet: Best combo ever. Specially for office!! Thank you!


----------



## Christina2

stilly said:


> Thanks *aporl*!!! Some more close-ups of the Papaye Patent Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 5629630
> View attachment 5629631
> View attachment 5629632
> View attachment 5629633
> View attachment 5629634
> View attachment 5629635
> View attachment 5629636
> View attachment 5629637
> View attachment 5629638
> View attachment 5629639


I just LOVE the back shots Stilly. Shows how HIGH the heels really are !


----------



## stilly

Tina Fyanicci said:


> I remember you did 130mm work weeks long ago, Stilly



I have *Tina* but its not a regular thing...



jeans&heels said:


> Amazing outfit!
> The red heels with the white jeans is just



Oh thanks so much *jeans&heels*!!!



seraphin92 said:


> I'm always in awe when I see you with your mini-skirts and your high heels. You have wonderful legs.
> I hope you will continue to wear them during the fall...



Thanks *seraphin*!!! Yes the minis will continue into fall and winter...with some new ones to come!



Maxl said:


> Damn hot! Jeans, Heels and Anklet: Best combo ever. Specially for office!! Thank you!



Thanks *Maxl*!!!  



Christina2 said:


> I just LOVE the back shots Stilly. Shows how HIGH the heels really are !



Thanks *Christina*!!!


----------



## stilly

Black Python Pigalle 120's with a new red mini & leather jacket...


----------



## stilly

Something a little different...Colombe/Grezzo Nappa Hippik 100's. I've been looking for a pre-owned pair of these for a few years now and finally found a nice pair. It's a little bit shoe, boot and sandal all in one...perfect for fall


----------



## stilly

Black Kid Baila Spike 120's...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Colombe/Grezzo Nappa Hippik 100's


I am not sure what to think about those, they do look very comfortable though.


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> Black Python Pigalle 120's with a new red mini & leather jacket...
> View attachment 5631927
> View attachment 5631928
> View attachment 5631929
> View attachment 5631930
> View attachment 5631931
> View attachment 5631932
> View attachment 5631933
> View attachment 5631934
> View attachment 5631935
> View attachment 5631936
> View attachment 5631938
> View attachment 5631939


Stunning love the red and black combo


stilly said:


> Black Kid Baila Spike 120's...
> 
> View attachment 5631967
> View attachment 5631968
> View attachment 5631969
> View attachment 5631970
> View attachment 5631971
> View attachment 5631972
> View attachment 5631973
> View attachment 5631974
> View attachment 5631975
> View attachment 5631976
> View attachment 5631977
> View attachment 5631978


Love the spikes


----------



## chowlover2

stilly said:


> Black Python Pigalle 120's with a new red mini & leather jacket...
> View attachment 5631927
> View attachment 5631928
> View attachment 5631929
> View attachment 5631930
> View attachment 5631931
> View attachment 5631932
> View attachment 5631933
> View attachment 5631934
> View attachment 5631935
> View attachment 5631936
> View attachment 5631938
> View attachment 5631939


Another great outfit! I love all your snakeskin shoes.

You killed it this week! Mini's and heels, how is it possible you look better every day?


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Something a little different...Colombe/Grezzo Nappa Hippik 100's. I've been looking for a pre-owned pair of these for a few years now and finally found a nice pair. It's a little bit shoe, boot and sandal all in one...perfect for fall
> View attachment 5631940
> View attachment 5631941
> View attachment 5631942
> View attachment 5631943
> View attachment 5631944
> View attachment 5631945
> View attachment 5631946
> View attachment 5631948
> View attachment 5631949
> View attachment 5631950
> View attachment 5631951
> View attachment 5631952


So cute! Would we see your mini-series continue this autumn and winter? (Please say yes...



stilly said:


> Black Kid Baila Spike 120's...
> 
> View attachment 5631967
> View attachment 5631968
> View attachment 5631969
> View attachment 5631970
> View attachment 5631971
> View attachment 5631972
> View attachment 5631973
> View attachment 5631974
> View attachment 5631975
> View attachment 5631976
> View attachment 5631977
> View attachment 5631978


I really love Baila and Rivierina even they are not the most comfortable styles from my experience but can't resist at all. And they look so classy!!
Can't wait to see your casual outfit for this week.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> Black Python Pigalle 120's with a new red mini & leather jacket...
> View attachment 5631927
> View attachment 5631928
> View attachment 5631929
> View attachment 5631930
> View attachment 5631931
> View attachment 5631932
> View attachment 5631933
> View attachment 5631934
> View attachment 5631935
> View attachment 5631936
> View attachment 5631938
> View attachment 5631939


The black leather jacket and the red mini skirt make a nice set. And the Pigalle 120 remains one of my favorite models. Super!



stilly said:


> Something a little different...Colombe/Grezzo Nappa Hippik 100's. I've been looking for a pre-owned pair of these for a few years now and finally found a nice pair. It's a little bit shoe, boot and sandal all in one...perfect for fall
> View attachment 5631940
> View attachment 5631941
> View attachment 5631942
> View attachment 5631943
> View attachment 5631944
> View attachment 5631945
> View attachment 5631946
> View attachment 5631948
> View attachment 5631949
> View attachment 5631950
> View attachment 5631951
> View attachment 5631952


Still, you surprise me from post to post.... Very pretty outfit, classic for going to work!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> I am not sure what to think about those, they do look very comfortable though.



They're cute and comfy to wear around *MsYvonne*... a more casual shoe...not a stiletto of course... 



Neil t said:


> Stunning love the red and black combo
> 
> Love the spikes



Thanks *Neil*!!!



chowlover2 said:


> You killed it this week! Mini's and heels, how is it possible you look better every day?



Oh thanks so much *chowlover*!!! I try...



aporl said:


> So cute! Would we see your mini-series continue this autumn and winter? (Please say yes...



While minis are trending *aporl*, I'll certainly be wearing them into next year. I have a few new minis coming...



aporl said:


> I really love Baila and Rivierina even they are not the most comfortable styles from my experience but can't resist at all. And they look so classy!!
> Can't wait to see your casual outfit for this week.



I actually find these styles more comfortable *aporl*. They do fit small but my toes aren't quite as squished as in the So Kates.



seraphin92 said:


> Still, you surprise me from post to post.... Very pretty outfit, classic for going to work!



Thanks *seraphin*!!!


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, lots of pink with my Pompador So Kates and a new pink blazer...


----------



## stilly

From last night, an all black outfit...a black mini dress, black denim jacket and Black Patent Hot Chick 130's...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, lots of pink with my Pompador So Kates and a new pink blazer...
> View attachment 5633166
> View attachment 5633167
> View attachment 5633168
> View attachment 5633169
> View attachment 5633170
> View attachment 5633171
> View attachment 5633172
> View attachment 5633173
> View attachment 5633174
> View attachment 5633175
> View attachment 5633176
> View attachment 5633177


Speechless. You look so lovely in pink!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Papaye Iriza 120's with jeans...
> View attachment 5628686
> View attachment 5628687
> View attachment 5628688
> View attachment 5628689
> View attachment 5628690
> View attachment 5628691
> View attachment 5628692
> View attachment 5628693
> View attachment 5628700
> View attachment 5628705
> View attachment 5628706
> View attachment 5628707


What an eyecatching colour.... love the Irizas on your feet!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Saturday Night, Black Patent Hot Wave 130's...
> View attachment 5628719
> View attachment 5628724
> View attachment 5628725
> View attachment 5628726
> View attachment 5628727
> View attachment 5628728
> View attachment 5628729
> View attachment 5628730
> View attachment 5628748
> View attachment 5628749
> View attachment 5628733
> View attachment 5628734


Saturday night wearing hot waves, should have been a hot night... god your legs look so good!



stilly said:


> From a short shopping excursion yesterday...Pumice Calf Lucifer Bow 120's...
> View attachment 5628753
> View attachment 5628756
> View attachment 5628757
> View attachment 5628762
> View attachment 5628764
> View attachment 5628767
> View attachment 5628768
> View attachment 5628769
> View attachment 5628770
> View attachment 5628771
> View attachment 5628772
> View attachment 5628773


It's a hot pant, it's a miniskirt? It doesn't mater .. the length looks awesome! Lovely toeclevage too!



stilly said:


> From last night, an all black outfit...a black mini dress, black denim jacket and Black Patent Hot Chick 130's...
> View attachment 5633178
> View attachment 5633179
> View attachment 5633180
> View attachment 5633181
> View attachment 5633182
> View attachment 5633183
> View attachment 5633184
> View attachment 5633185
> View attachment 5633186
> View attachment 5633187
> View attachment 5633188
> View attachment 5633189


Wow! Classy lady, love the shape of the dress! And the HC are adding just that ... you know what i mean!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Black Python Pigalle 120's with a new red mini & leather jacket...
> View attachment 5631927
> View attachment 5631928
> View attachment 5631929
> View attachment 5631930
> View attachment 5631931
> View attachment 5631932
> View attachment 5631933
> View attachment 5631934
> View attachment 5631935
> View attachment 5631936
> View attachment 5631938
> View attachment 5631939


You look so gorgeous and so sexy. That outfit is very hot.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Thanks *aporl*!!! Some more close-ups of the Papaye Patent Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 5629630
> View attachment 5629631
> View attachment 5629632
> View attachment 5629633
> View attachment 5629634
> View attachment 5629635
> View attachment 5629636
> View attachment 5629637
> View attachment 5629638
> View attachment 5629639


The closer the better!



stilly said:


> Black Python Pigalle 120's with a new red mini & leather jacket...
> View attachment 5631927
> View attachment 5631928
> View attachment 5631929
> View attachment 5631930
> View attachment 5631931
> View attachment 5631932
> View attachment 5631933
> View attachment 5631934
> View attachment 5631935
> View attachment 5631936
> View attachment 5631938
> View attachment 5631939


So stunning, hopefully the miniseries will continue also in fall... the Piggies were, are and will always look so good on you!



stilly said:


> Black Kid Baila Spike 120's...
> 
> View attachment 5631967
> View attachment 5631968
> View attachment 5631969
> View attachment 5631970
> View attachment 5631971
> View attachment 5631972
> View attachment 5631973
> View attachment 5631974
> View attachment 5631975
> View attachment 5631976
> View attachment 5631977
> View attachment 5631978


Awesome cleavage!



stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, lots of pink with my Pompador So Kates and a new pink blazer...
> View attachment 5633166
> View attachment 5633167
> View attachment 5633168
> View attachment 5633169
> View attachment 5633170
> View attachment 5633171
> View attachment 5633172
> View attachment 5633173
> View attachment 5633174
> View attachment 5633175
> View attachment 5633176
> View attachment 5633177


Pink it's not even a question ... pink is my obsession ... cit Aerosmith!


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, lots of pink with my Pompador So Kates and a new pink blazer...
> View attachment 5633166
> View attachment 5633167
> View attachment 5633168
> View attachment 5633169
> View attachment 5633170
> View attachment 5633171
> View attachment 5633172
> View attachment 5633173
> View attachment 5633174
> View attachment 5633175
> View attachment 5633176
> View attachment 5633177


wow!!!!! new meaning to hot pink..


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, lots of pink with my Pompador So Kates and a new pink blazer...
> View attachment 5633166
> View attachment 5633167
> View attachment 5633168
> View attachment 5633169
> View attachment 5633170
> View attachment 5633171
> View attachment 5633172
> View attachment 5633173
> View attachment 5633174
> View attachment 5633175
> View attachment 5633176
> View attachment 5633177


You look extremely beautiful and sensual. Your pink touch is perfect, and I really enjoy your pink blazer that matches perfectly with your high heels.



stilly said:


> From last night, an all black outfit...a black mini dress, black denim jacket and Black Patent Hot Chick 130's...
> View attachment 5633178
> View attachment 5633179
> View attachment 5633180
> View attachment 5633181
> View attachment 5633182
> View attachment 5633183
> View attachment 5633184
> View attachment 5633185
> View attachment 5633186
> View attachment 5633187
> View attachment 5633188
> View attachment 5633189


You look perfect all in black. A black dress and yours Hot Chicks never fail. The black jacket gives an amazing final touch. You are perfect to go out.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> From last night, an all black outfit...a black mini dress, black denim jacket and Black Patent Hot Chick 130's...
> View attachment 5633178
> View attachment 5633179
> View attachment 5633180
> View attachment 5633181
> View attachment 5633182
> View attachment 5633183
> View attachment 5633184
> View attachment 5633185
> View attachment 5633186
> View attachment 5633187
> View attachment 5633188
> View attachment 5633189


Nice outfit for a dinner!
 Very classe for sunday night


----------



## Maxl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, lots of pink with my Pompador So Kates and a new pink blazer...
> View attachment 5633166
> View attachment 5633167
> View attachment 5633168
> View attachment 5633169
> View attachment 5633170
> View attachment 5633171
> View attachment 5633172
> View attachment 5633173
> View attachment 5633174
> View attachment 5633175
> View attachment 5633176
> View attachment 5633177



I have no words!! Just an amizing "casual" outfit with jeans, heels and anklet.Stilly, you rock it,


----------



## dmhkma

stilly said:


> From last night, an all black outfit...a black mini dress, black denim jacket and Black Patent Hot Chick 130's...


I don't know if you mentioned it already, but did you buy these gorgeous heels pre-owned, too?


----------



## RoseCL

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, lots of pink with my Pompador So Kates and a new pink blazer...
> View attachment 5633166
> View attachment 5633167
> View attachment 5633168
> View attachment 5633169
> View attachment 5633170
> View attachment 5633171
> View attachment 5633172
> View attachment 5633173
> View attachment 5633174
> View attachment 5633175
> View attachment 5633176
> View attachment 5633177


Very pretty colour!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Speechless. You look so lovely in pink!!



Thanks *aporl*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> What an eyecatching colour.... love the Irizas on your feet!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!! It is a bit different color...



dmhkma said:


> I don't know if you mentioned it already, but did you buy these gorgeous heels pre-owned, too?



I actually have 2 pairs of Black Patent Hot Chicks 130's. The first pair I bought new when they were first released. I then picked up a second pair about 2 years ago as a back-up. I wear both pairs now and rotate them.



Mitterman77 said:


> Saturday night wearing hot waves, should have been a hot night... god your legs look so good!
> 
> 
> It's a hot pant, it's a miniskirt? It doesn't mater .. the length looks awesome! Lovely toeclevage too!
> 
> 
> Wow! Classy lady, love the shape of the dress! And the HC are adding just that ... you know what i mean!



You're so sweet *Mitterman*!!!  It's a micro mini...



Poocoo said:


> wow!!!!! new meaning to hot pink..



Thanks *Poocoo*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> You look extremely beautiful and sensual. Your pink touch is perfect, and I really enjoy your pink blazer that matches perfectly with your high heels.
> 
> 
> You look perfect all in black. A black dress and yours Hot Chicks never fail. The black jacket gives an amazing final touch. You are perfect to go out.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! I do love the simplicity of an all black outfit.



seraphin92 said:


> Nice outfit for a dinner!
> Very classe for sunday night



Thanks *seraphin*!!!



Maxl said:


> I have no words!! Just an amizing "casual" outfit with jeans, heels and anklet.Stilly, you rock it,



Oh thanks *Maxl*!!!



RoseCL said:


> Very pretty colour!



Thanks *Rose*!!!


----------



## stilly

I received some emails early this morning claiming that it was International Leggings Day today. To celebrate, I wore with my chocolate suede leggings, an olive blazer and my Leopard Patent So Kates on a chilly fall morning...


----------



## stilly

From earlier this week, White Kid Calamijane 120 Booties...


----------



## chowlover2

stilly said:


> I received some emails early this morning claiming that it was International Leggings Day today. To celebrate, I wore with my chocolate suede leggings, an olive blazer and my Leopard Patent So Kates on a chilly fall morning...
> View attachment 5634451
> View attachment 5634452
> View attachment 5634453
> View attachment 5634454
> View attachment 5634455
> View attachment 5634456
> View attachment 5634457
> View attachment 5634458
> View attachment 5634461
> View attachment 5634465
> View attachment 5634467
> View attachment 5634470


Perfection!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> I received some emails early this morning claiming that it was International Leggings Day today. To celebrate, I wore with my chocolate suede leggings, an olive blazer and my Leopard Patent So Kates on a chilly fall morning...
> View attachment 5634451
> View attachment 5634452
> View attachment 5634453
> View attachment 5634454
> View attachment 5634455
> View attachment 5634456
> View attachment 5634457
> View attachment 5634458
> View attachment 5634461
> View attachment 5634465
> View attachment 5634467
> View attachment 5634470


A Big thank to the Leggings day! Stilly you look awesome, great outfit!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> I received some emails early this morning claiming that it was International Leggings Day today. To celebrate, I wore with my chocolate suede leggings, an olive blazer and my Leopard Patent So Kates on a chilly fall morning...
> View attachment 5634451
> View attachment 5634452
> View attachment 5634453
> View attachment 5634454
> View attachment 5634455
> View attachment 5634456
> View attachment 5634457
> View attachment 5634458
> View attachment 5634461
> View attachment 5634465
> View attachment 5634467
> View attachment 5634470


Blessed International Leggings day, because you look so sexy and beautiful. The leggings and the high heels always improve your amazing silhouette, and the blazer gives you a business outfit touch. Did you wear this outfit for work?



stilly said:


> From earlier this week, White Kid Calamijane 120 Booties...
> View attachment 5634473
> View attachment 5634475
> View attachment 5634487
> View attachment 5634488
> View attachment 5634489
> View attachment 5634490
> View attachment 5634491
> View attachment 5634492
> View attachment 5634493
> View attachment 5634494
> View attachment 5634495
> View attachment 5634496


It's fall season, and you look so spring, always beautiful, and elegant. The dress and booties look amazing on you, as anything else. You never disappoint in your outfit options.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> I received some emails early this morning claiming that it was International Leggings Day today. To celebrate, I wore with my chocolate suede leggings, an olive blazer and my Leopard Patent So Kates on a chilly fall morning...
> View attachment 5634451
> View attachment 5634452
> View attachment 5634453
> View attachment 5634454
> View attachment 5634455
> View attachment 5634456
> View attachment 5634457
> View attachment 5634458
> View attachment 5634461
> View attachment 5634465
> View attachment 5634467
> View attachment 5634470


Spectacular! You've lightened up my day. Guess your colleagues would be so admiring of you at the moment.
Can't wait to see your next outfit with jeans/leggings.


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Perfection!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> A Big thank to the Leggings day! Stilly you look awesome, great outfit!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> Blessed International Leggings day, because you look so sexy and beautiful. The leggings and the high heels always improve your amazing silhouette, and the blazer gives you a business outfit touch. Did you wear this outfit for work?
> 
> 
> It's fall season, and you look so spring, always beautiful, and elegant. The dress and booties look amazing on you, as anything else. You never disappoint in your outfit options.



Oh thanks *heelsmodels*!!! Yes I wore the leggings and leopard SK's to work. It was good for a cold morning.



aporl said:


> Spectacular! You've lightened up my day. Guess your colleagues would be so admiring of you at the moment.
> Can't wait to see your next outfit with jeans/leggings.



Thanks *aporl*!!! Glad I could brighten your day!!! I did get some nice compliments at work.


----------



## stilly

One of my all time favorites and my first pair of exotics...Navy Ostrich Pigalle 120's...


----------



## stilly

A newer pair of exotic CL's...Silver and White Python SK's with a Navy Likely Puff Sleeve Dress...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> A newer pair of exotic CL's...Silver and White Python SK's with a Navy Likely Puff Sleeve Dress...
> View attachment 5635732
> View attachment 5635733
> View attachment 5635734
> View attachment 5635735
> View attachment 5635736
> View attachment 5635737
> View attachment 5635738
> View attachment 5635739
> View attachment 5635740
> View attachment 5635742
> View attachment 5635743
> View attachment 5635744


I'm so in love with this from top to bottom! Really love the pattern and colour of this SK.
BTW stilly I was hunting for a pair of patterned Iriza as an addition to my work outfit, any recommendations and would you like to showcase a pair or two in the upcoming days?


----------



## chowlover2

Your exotic leathers never disappoint!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> One of my all time favorites and my first pair of exotics...Navy Ostrich Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 5635720
> View attachment 5635721
> View attachment 5635722
> View attachment 5635723
> View attachment 5635724
> View attachment 5635725
> View attachment 5635726
> View attachment 5635727
> View attachment 5635728
> View attachment 5635729
> View attachment 5635730
> View attachment 5635731


Piggies on your feet are always a great show!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> A newer pair of exotic CL's...Silver and White Python SK's with a Navy Likely Puff Sleeve Dress...
> View attachment 5635732
> View attachment 5635733
> View attachment 5635734
> View attachment 5635735
> View attachment 5635736
> View attachment 5635737
> View attachment 5635738
> View attachment 5635739
> View attachment 5635740
> View attachment 5635742
> View attachment 5635743
> View attachment 5635744


Lovely dress, sexy shoes, it's a perfect match!


----------



## dmhkma

stilly said:


> I actually have 2 pairs of Black Patent Hot Chicks 130's. The first pair I bought new when they were first released. I then picked up a second pair about 2 years ago as a back-up. I wear both pairs now and rotate them.


The first thing I look at on your shoes is the soles - I noticed that the ones on your back-up pair show clear signs of wear. Is this the case with all your pre-owned pairs and do you still tape the soles of your newly purchased ones?
Would be interesting to see a comparison of the two pairs...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> One of my all time favorites and my first pair of exotics...Navy Ostrich Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 5635720
> View attachment 5635721
> View attachment 5635722
> View attachment 5635723
> View attachment 5635724
> View attachment 5635725
> View attachment 5635726
> View attachment 5635727
> View attachment 5635728
> View attachment 5635729
> View attachment 5635730
> View attachment 5635731


You look beautiful and very elegant. Your outfit is so classic and so charming. I really enjoy those high heels, and i remember them in very old pictures.



stilly said:


> A newer pair of exotic CL's...Silver and White Python SK's with a Navy Likely Puff Sleeve Dress...
> View attachment 5635732
> View attachment 5635733
> View attachment 5635734
> View attachment 5635735
> View attachment 5635736
> View attachment 5635737
> View attachment 5635738
> View attachment 5635739
> View attachment 5635740
> View attachment 5635742
> View attachment 5635743
> View attachment 5635744


You look amazing and very elegant.


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> I'm so in love with this from top to bottom! Really love the pattern and colour of this SK.
> BTW stilly I was hunting for a pair of patterned Iriza as an addition to my work outfit, any recommendations and would you like to showcase a pair or two in the upcoming days?



Thanks *aporl*!!!
I'll wear some of my Irizas soon.
Did they make patterned Irizas?



chowlover2 said:


> Your exotic leathers never disappoint!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> Lovely dress, sexy shoes, it's a perfect match!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!  



dmhkma said:


> The first thing I look at on your shoes is the soles - I noticed that the ones on your back-up pair show clear signs of wear. Is this the case with all your pre-owned pairs and do you still tape the soles of your newly purchased ones?
> Would be interesting to see a comparison of the two pairs...





dmhkma said:


> The first thing I look at on your shoes is the soles - I noticed that the ones on your back-up pair show clear signs of wear. Is this the case with all your pre-owned pairs and do you still tape the soles of your newly purchased ones?
> Would be interesting to see a comparison of the two pairs...



On my two pairs of Black Patent Hot Chicks 130's, the older pair I had red rubber sole protectors applied and better heel tips a few years ago. I've replaced the heel tips too many to count on that pair and I've even thought about moving to metal heel tips. The back-up pair I also wear but I haven't had the rubber sole protectors done yet. I used to put red tape on all my CL's to preserve the red soles but I stopped doing that a few years ago. Now I just let the red soles wear out and then have the red rubber sole protectors applied when needed.



heelsmodels said:


> You look beautiful and very elegant. Your outfit is so classic and so charming. I really enjoy those high heels, and i remember them in very old pictures.
> 
> 
> You look amazing and very elegant.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I still love the Navy Ostrich Piggies and they were "go to" heels for years before the So Kates came out.


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday out after work in Lady Gres Black Nappa 160 Peep Toes from the CL 20th Anniversary Collection.
I still find these very tricky to walk in...even harder than 130mm Hot Chicks in my opinion. But I managed to teeter and wobble my way around...


----------



## stilly

From a Saturday shopping excursion, my newest Ivory Soft Python So Kates with a new mini...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday out after work in Lady Gres Black Nappa 160 Peep Toes from the CL 20th Anniversary Collection.
> I still find these very tricky to walk in...even harder than 130mm Hot Chicks in my opinion. But I managed to teeter and wobble my way around...
> View attachment 5638478
> View attachment 5638479
> View attachment 5638480
> View attachment 5638482
> View attachment 5638483
> View attachment 5638484
> View attachment 5638485
> View attachment 5638486
> View attachment 5638488
> View attachment 5638489
> View attachment 5638490
> View attachment 5638491


Sorry Stilly, this time i'm speechless:!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From a Saturday shopping excursion, my newest Ivory Soft Python So Kates with a new mini...
> View attachment 5638492
> View attachment 5638493
> View attachment 5638494
> View attachment 5638495
> View attachment 5638496
> View attachment 5638497
> View attachment 5638498
> View attachment 5638499
> View attachment 5638500
> View attachment 5638501
> View attachment 5638502
> View attachment 5638503


So so lovely... cute .. chic ... and sexy!


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> From a Saturday shopping excursion, my newest Ivory Soft Python So Kates with a new mini...
> View attachment 5638492
> View attachment 5638493
> View attachment 5638494
> View attachment 5638495
> View attachment 5638496
> View attachment 5638497
> View attachment 5638498
> View attachment 5638499
> View attachment 5638500
> View attachment 5638501
> View attachment 5638502
> View attachment 5638503


So nice,   chic and sexy… Did you walk a lot?


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Thanks *aporl*!!!
> I'll wear some of my Irizas soon.
> Did they make patterned Irizas?


Yes they do have some patterned ones recently, I may be still interested in black leopard or glitter like this pair.

And what a killer with LP 160 heel and leggings.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, lots of pink with my Pompador So Kates and a new pink blazer...
> View attachment 5633166
> View attachment 5633167
> View attachment 5633168
> View attachment 5633169
> View attachment 5633170
> View attachment 5633171
> View attachment 5633172
> View attachment 5633173
> View attachment 5633174
> View attachment 5633175
> View attachment 5633176
> View attachment 5633177



Your "casual outfits" are always amazing


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday out after work in Lady Gres Black Nappa 160 Peep Toes from the CL 20th Anniversary Collection.
> I still find these very tricky to walk in...even harder than 130mm Hot Chicks in my opinion. But I managed to teeter and wobble my way around...
> View attachment 5638478
> View attachment 5638479
> View attachment 5638480
> View attachment 5638482
> View attachment 5638483
> View attachment 5638484
> View attachment 5638485
> View attachment 5638486
> View attachment 5638488
> View attachment 5638489
> View attachment 5638490
> View attachment 5638491



These shoes are so beautiful, would love to see you wear them with jeans  ?


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> From a Saturday shopping excursion, my newest Ivory Soft Python So Kates with a new mini...
> View attachment 5638492
> View attachment 5638493
> View attachment 5638494
> View attachment 5638495
> View attachment 5638496
> View attachment 5638497
> View attachment 5638498
> View attachment 5638499
> View attachment 5638500
> View attachment 5638501
> View attachment 5638502
> View attachment 5638503


extremely impressive and very very attractive. love the pleated look.


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday out after work in Lady Gres Black Nappa 160 Peep Toes from the CL 20th Anniversary Collection.
> I still find these very tricky to walk in...even harder than 130mm Hot Chicks in my opinion. But I managed to teeter and wobble my way around...
> View attachment 5638478
> View attachment 5638479
> View attachment 5638480
> View attachment 5638482
> View attachment 5638483
> View attachment 5638484
> View attachment 5638485
> View attachment 5638486
> View attachment 5638488
> View attachment 5638489
> View attachment 5638490
> View attachment 5638491


They have to be close to your best leggings


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Sorry Stilly, this time i'm speechless:!



Aww...thanks *Mitterman*!!! 



seraphin92 said:


> So nice,   chic and sexy… Did you walk a lot?



Thanks *seraphin*!!! Yes I did a good bit of walking in about 3 hours of clothes shopping. These SK's are fairly comfy.



aporl said:


> Yes they do have some patterned ones recently, I may be still interested in black leopard or glitter like this pair.
> 
> And what a killer with LP 160 heel and leggings.



Now that you mention it *aporl*, I actually have the Black Glitter Leopard Irizas. They might make a good Casual Friday pair...though they're a little fancy for work.



jeans&heels said:


> Your "casual outfits" are always amazing



Thanks so much *jeans&heels*!!! 



jeans&heels said:


> These shoes are so beautiful, would love to see you wear them with jeans  ?



Thanks *jeans&heels*! I'm not sure I've ever worn the Lady Gres 160's with jeans. They're a little challenging to walk in which is probably why. It's a good idea for a future casual look though.



Poocoo said:


> extremely impressive and very very attractive. love the pleated look.



Thanks *Poocoo*!!! It's one of the new pleated min skirts I've bought in the last few months. I've been wearing lots of minis lately.


----------



## stilly

From the weekend, I moved from mini skirt to midi dress in my new-to-me, pre-owned Black Patent/PVC Spikaqueen 100's...


----------



## stilly

More black & white, in a work look...Black Kid Iriza 120's with a black & white plaid maxi dress. I love a dress with pockets...


----------



## KatPerry

Love the outfits!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From the weekend, I moved from mini skirt to midi dress in my new-to-me, pre-owned Black Patent/PVC Spikaqueen 100's...
> View attachment 5639858
> View attachment 5639859
> View attachment 5639860
> View attachment 5639861
> View attachment 5639862
> View attachment 5639863
> View attachment 5639864
> View attachment 5639865
> View attachment 5639866
> View attachment 5639867
> View attachment 5639868
> View attachment 5639869


Oh, wow, these ones expose your cute feet so well!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> More black & white, in a work look...Black Kid Iriza 120's with a black & white plaid maxi dress. I love a dress with pockets...
> View attachment 5639870
> View attachment 5639871
> View attachment 5639872
> View attachment 5639873
> View attachment 5639874
> View attachment 5639875
> View attachment 5639876
> View attachment 5639877
> View attachment 5639878
> View attachment 5639879
> View attachment 5639880
> View attachment 5639881


This is an awesome working outfit! Lovely dress and the Irizas are adding that "Stillytouch" that we all love so much!


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> Thanks *Poocoo*!!! It's one of the new pleated min skirts I've bought in the last few months. I've been wearing lots of minis lately.


Love them ..   that one would look epic with boots x


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Now that you mention it *aporl*, I actually have the Black Glitter Leopard Irizas. They might make a good Casual Friday pair...though they're a little fancy for work.


Can't wait to see! It would be never fancy enough for casual Friday!
And really love Spikaqueen and Black Kid Iriza, can imagine they could be perfect fit for a variety of occasions and outfits


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> Thanks *seraphin*!!! Yes I did a good bit of walking in about 3 hours of clothes shopping. These SK's are fairly comfy.


3hours!  Good performance.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> From the weekend, I moved from mini skirt to midi dress in my new-to-me, pre-owned Black Patent/PVC Spikaqueen 100's...
> View attachment 5639858
> View attachment 5639859
> View attachment 5639860
> View attachment 5639861
> View attachment 5639862
> View attachment 5639863
> View attachment 5639864
> View attachment 5639865
> View attachment 5639866
> View attachment 5639867
> View attachment 5639868
> View attachment 5639869


Nice shoes!


----------



## SpiceIsle Gal

stilly said:


> From the weekend, I moved from mini skirt to midi dress in my new-to-me, pre-owned Black Patent/PVC Spikaqueen 100's...
> View attachment 5639858
> View attachment 5639859
> View attachment 5639860
> View attachment 5639861
> View attachment 5639862
> View attachment 5639863
> View attachment 5639864
> View attachment 5639865
> View attachment 5639866
> View attachment 5639867
> View attachment 5639868
> View attachment 5639869


I’ve been waiting for you to rock Spikaqueens & I’m not disappointed . I actually love seeing you in midi / maxi dresses though I know most of your fans love the minis. This thread definitely lifts my spirits - thank you, Stilly,


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday out after work in Lady Gres Black Nappa 160 Peep Toes from the CL 20th Anniversary Collection.
> I still find these very tricky to walk in...even harder than 130mm Hot Chicks in my opinion. But I managed to teeter and wobble my way around...
> View attachment 5638478
> View attachment 5638479
> View attachment 5638480
> View attachment 5638482
> View attachment 5638483
> View attachment 5638484
> View attachment 5638485
> View attachment 5638486
> View attachment 5638488
> View attachment 5638489
> View attachment 5638490
> View attachment 5638491


Stunning I love these heels with the leather leggings


----------



## stilly

KatPerry said:


> Love the outfits!



Thanks *Kat*!!!  



SpiceIsle Gal said:


> I’ve been waiting for you to rock Spikaqueens & I’m not disappointed . I actually love seeing you in midi / maxi dresses though I know most of your fans love the minis. This thread definitely lifts my spirits - thank you, Stilly,



Thanks *SpiceIsle Gal*!!! I couldn't resist the Spikaqueens when I found a pre-owned pair. They're pretty comfy and I love the bare strappy style. I do love mixing the minis and maxi's from day to day.



Neil t said:


> Stunning I love these heels with the leather leggings



Thanks *Neil*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> This is an awesome working outfit! Lovely dress and the Irizas are adding that "Stillytouch" that we all love so much!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!  



Poocoo said:


> Love them ..   that one would look epic with boots x



Thanks *Poocoo*!!!



aporl said:


> Can't wait to see! It would be never fancy enough for casual Friday!
> And really love Spikaqueen and Black Kid Iriza, can imagine they could be perfect fit for a variety of occasions and outfits



Thanks *aporl*!!! I think I've worn those Irizas for Casual Friday before I'll try them again.



seraphin92 said:


> Nice shoes!



Thanks *seraphin*!!!


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday, Leopard Patent Hot Chick 130's. I thought I recently said I never wear Hot Chicks to work. Oh well...


----------



## stilly

Another pair I haven't worn in a long time...Highness Black Calf/Red Patent Toe 160 Peep Toes...


----------



## stilly

A school-girl look from the Halloween weekend with a plaid mini and Black Patent J-String 120's...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> A school-girl look from the Halloween weekend with a plaid mini and Black Patent J-String 120's...
> View attachment 5643322
> View attachment 5643323
> View attachment 5643324
> View attachment 5643325
> View attachment 5643326
> View attachment 5643327
> View attachment 5643328
> View attachment 5643329
> View attachment 5643330
> View attachment 5643331
> View attachment 5643332
> View attachment 5643333


What a naughty girl!


----------



## giggles00

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, Leopard Patent Hot Chick 130's. I thought I recently said I never wear Hot Chicks to work. Oh well...
> View attachment 5643248
> View attachment 5643249
> View attachment 5643250
> View attachment 5643251
> View attachment 5643252
> View attachment 5643253
> View attachment 5643254
> View attachment 5643255
> View attachment 5643256
> View attachment 5643257
> View attachment 5643258
> View attachment 5643259


What a BOMB outfit!

Those are 41.5 Hot Chick 130 ?


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> A school-girl look from the Halloween weekend with a plaid mini and Black Patent J-String 120's...
> View attachment 5643322
> View attachment 5643323
> View attachment 5643324
> View attachment 5643325
> View attachment 5643326
> View attachment 5643327
> View attachment 5643328
> View attachment 5643329
> View attachment 5643330
> View attachment 5643331
> View attachment 5643332
> View attachment 5643333


Love a cheeky school look. delicate , sensual , and just stunning. Awsome when your shots are clear heels look AAA!! MAYZING! 
leg up shot in any outfit is always a breathless suprise..shows off your style perfectly  but in that ten out of ten epic! skirt it is perfection and toatly  ROCKS!
love  pleated love plaid love a minni.. the lace is a really cute touch. heavenly Absoloulty the best in a while.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday out after work in Lady Gres Black Nappa 160 Peep Toes from the CL 20th Anniversary Collection.
> I still find these very tricky to walk in...even harder than 130mm Hot Chicks in my opinion. But I managed to teeter and wobble my way around...
> View attachment 5638478
> View attachment 5638479
> View attachment 5638480
> View attachment 5638482
> View attachment 5638483
> View attachment 5638484
> View attachment 5638485
> View attachment 5638486
> View attachment 5638488
> View attachment 5638489
> View attachment 5638490
> View attachment 5638491


You look so beautiful and stunningly sensual and elegant. I really miss seeing you wearing Lady Gres because you look amazing in them. The black tight leggings and those 160mm Heels look amazing on you. I believe you can handle any high heels type, even when you say that Lady Gres are harder to walk than Hot Chicks. Your experience and balance put you in a very high stage to deal with any kind of stilettos high heels, which so few women can deal.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, Leopard Patent Hot Chick 130's. I thought I recently said I never wear Hot Chicks to work. Oh well...
> View attachment 5643248
> View attachment 5643249
> View attachment 5643250
> View attachment 5643251
> View attachment 5643252
> View attachment 5643253
> View attachment 5643254
> View attachment 5643255
> View attachment 5643256
> View attachment 5643257
> View attachment 5643258
> View attachment 5643259


Wow, wearing Hot Chick 130s all day at work is a challenge!
Have you provided spare shoes?


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, Leopard Patent Hot Chick 130's. I thought I recently said I never wear Hot Chicks to work. Oh well...
> View attachment 5643248
> View attachment 5643249
> View attachment 5643250
> View attachment 5643251
> View attachment 5643252
> View attachment 5643253
> View attachment 5643254
> View attachment 5643255
> View attachment 5643256
> View attachment 5643257
> View attachment 5643258
> View attachment 5643259


You look gorgeous, so casual, but so hot. Your skinny jeans and Hot Chicks match perfectly. You told me that you never wear Hot Chicks for work, but it means you went to work with this stunning outfit. Am I right?



stilly said:


> Another pair I haven't worn in a long time...Highness Black Calf/Red Patent Toe 160 Peep Toes...
> View attachment 5643263
> View attachment 5643264
> View attachment 5643265
> View attachment 5643266
> View attachment 5643267
> View attachment 5643268
> View attachment 5643269
> View attachment 5643270
> View attachment 5643271
> View attachment 5643272
> View attachment 5643273
> View attachment 5643274


You look stunning all in black. Simple and so elegant and sensual. I really miss seeing you wearing platform high heels, and those 160mm heels are amazing. I really loved that outfit.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, Leopard Patent Hot Chick 130's. I thought I recently said I never wear Hot Chicks to work. Oh well...
> View attachment 5643248
> View attachment 5643249
> View attachment 5643250
> View attachment 5643251
> View attachment 5643252
> View attachment 5643253
> View attachment 5643254
> View attachment 5643255
> View attachment 5643256
> View attachment 5643257
> View attachment 5643258
> View attachment 5643259


Amazing outfit  
Hot Chicks with ripped jeans is perfection


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> A school-girl look from the Halloween weekend with a plaid mini and Black Patent J-String 120's...
> View attachment 5643322
> View attachment 5643323
> View attachment 5643324
> View attachment 5643325
> View attachment 5643326
> View attachment 5643327
> View attachment 5643328
> View attachment 5643329
> View attachment 5643330
> View attachment 5643331
> View attachment 5643332
> View attachment 5643333


It's a pretty schoolgirl costume for this Halloween weekend! The micro-skirt
looks great with the J-String 120.
(I bought the same one some time ago...) Its length is 30 cm and yours?


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> A school-girl look from the Halloween weekend with a plaid mini and Black Patent J-String 120's...
> View attachment 5643322
> View attachment 5643323
> View attachment 5643324
> View attachment 5643325
> View attachment 5643326
> View attachment 5643327
> View attachment 5643328
> View attachment 5643329
> View attachment 5643330
> View attachment 5643331
> View attachment 5643332
> View attachment 5643333


Your Halloween fantasy is amazing. You look very sexy.


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> What a naughty girl!



Oh thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

giggles00 said:


> What a BOMB outfit!
> 
> Those are 41.5 Hot Chick 130 ?



Thanks *giggles*!!! Hot Chick 130's in a 41 which is a little big but the Lepoards are fairly rare so I settled.


----------



## stilly

Poocoo said:


> Love a cheeky school look. delicate , sensual , and just stunning. Awsome when your shots are clear heels look AAA!! MAYZING!
> leg up shot in any outfit is always a breathless suprise..shows off your style perfectly  but in that ten out of ten epic! skirt it is perfection and toatly  ROCKS!
> love  pleated love plaid love a minni.. the lace is a really cute touch. heavenly Absoloulty the best in a while.



Thanks so much *Poocoo*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look so beautiful and stunningly sensual and elegant. I really miss seeing you wearing Lady Gres because you look amazing in them. The black tight leggings and those 160mm Heels look amazing on you. I believe you can handle any high heels type, even when you say that Lady Gres are harder to walk than Hot Chicks. Your experience and balance put you in a very high stage to deal with any kind of stilettos high heels, which so few women can deal.



Oh thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I managed to get around for the day in the Lady Gres but there was much more wobbling and they just don't feel as stable as my 130mm heels. The front sole on them is very small so there isn't very much sole touching the ground. They're always fun to wear though...


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Wow, wearing Hot Chick 130s all day at work is a challenge!
> Have you provided spare shoes?



Thanks *seraphin*!!!
I only worked a half day on Friday so it wasn't bad. Yes I always have a pair of Black Patent Pigalle 120's as a back-up but I was OK for 5 or 6 hours.


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look gorgeous, so casual, but so hot. Your skinny jeans and Hot Chicks match perfectly. You told me that you never wear Hot Chicks for work, but it means you went to work with this stunning outfit. Am I right?
> 
> 
> You look stunning all in black. Simple and so elegant and sensual. I really miss seeing you wearing platform high heels, and those 160mm heels are amazing. I really loved that outfit.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I did wear the Hot Chicks to work but only for a half day. Yes I don't normally wear Hot Chicks to work but I do wear them to offsite work meetings and work dinners.

I am trying to wear the platforms a bit more now...I'm not sure why I didn't wear them more this summer...


----------



## stilly

jeans&heels said:


> Amazing outfit
> Hot Chicks with ripped jeans is perfection



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! I do love the ripped jeans look...


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> It's a pretty schoolgirl costume for this Halloween weekend! The micro-skirt
> looks great with the J-String 120.
> (I bought the same one some time ago...) Its length is 30 cm and yours?
> View attachment 5643728



My mini is 30cm + 6cm of see thru lace. I do have micro mini's as short as 20-25cm.
The J-Strings were my version of a Mary Jane shoe a school girl might wear.


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Your Halloween fantasy is amazing. You look very sexy.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

A work look in Nude Patent So Kates and a blue stripe shirtdress...


----------



## stilly

Another work look...in classic Black Patent Pigalle 120's...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> A work look in Nude Patent So Kates and a blue stripe shirtdress...
> View attachment 5645112
> View attachment 5645113
> View attachment 5645114
> View attachment 5645115
> View attachment 5645116
> View attachment 5645117
> View attachment 5645118
> View attachment 5645119
> View attachment 5645120
> View attachment 5645121
> View attachment 5645122
> View attachment 5645123


You look fantastic for work. That outfit is beautiful, simple but very elegant. 



stilly said:


> Another work look...in classic Black Patent Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 5645145
> View attachment 5645146
> View attachment 5645147
> View attachment 5645148
> View attachment 5645149
> View attachment 5645150
> View attachment 5645151
> View attachment 5645152
> View attachment 5645153
> View attachment 5645155
> View attachment 5645156
> View attachment 5645157


You look gorgeous, sensual and very elegant. Those black patent Pigalle always match perfectly with any outfit. That model is a classic.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, Leopard Patent Hot Chick 130's. I thought I recently said I never wear Hot Chicks to work. Oh well...
> View attachment 5643248
> View attachment 5643249
> View attachment 5643250
> View attachment 5643251
> View attachment 5643252
> View attachment 5643253
> View attachment 5643254
> View attachment 5643255
> View attachment 5643256
> View attachment 5643257
> View attachment 5643258
> View attachment 5643259


HC at work... no words needed! Big like to this outfit!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Another pair I haven't worn in a long time...Highness Black Calf/Red Patent Toe 160 Peep Toes...
> View attachment 5643263
> View attachment 5643264
> View attachment 5643265
> View attachment 5643266
> View attachment 5643267
> View attachment 5643268
> View attachment 5643269
> View attachment 5643270
> View attachment 5643271
> View attachment 5643272
> View attachment 5643273
> View attachment 5643274


Wow... they look challenging to walk, but they are an eyecatcher!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> A school-girl look from the Halloween weekend with a plaid mini and Black Patent J-String 120's...
> View attachment 5643322
> View attachment 5643323
> View attachment 5643324
> View attachment 5643325
> View attachment 5643326
> View attachment 5643327
> View attachment 5643328
> View attachment 5643329
> View attachment 5643330
> View attachment 5643331
> View attachment 5643332
> View attachment 5643333


Love the POV pic most!



stilly said:


> Another work look...in classic Black Patent Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 5645145
> View attachment 5645146
> View attachment 5645147
> View attachment 5645148
> View attachment 5645149
> View attachment 5645150
> View attachment 5645151
> View attachment 5645152
> View attachment 5645153
> View attachment 5645155
> View attachment 5645156
> View attachment 5645157


The Piggies toecleavage is sooo great!


----------



## seraphin92

Beautiful and elegant outfit for work.
I prefer pigalles. I find them thinner and more low-cut than the So Kate.


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> Another pair I haven't worn in a long time...Highness Black Calf/Red Patent Toe 160 Peep Toes...
> View attachment 5643263
> View attachment 5643264
> View attachment 5643265
> View attachment 5643266
> View attachment 5643267
> View attachment 5643268
> View attachment 5643269
> View attachment 5643270
> View attachment 5643271
> View attachment 5643272
> View attachment 5643273
> View attachment 5643274


How do you find Highness compared to Lady Gres for walking Stilly?  I love my Highness but I find them difficult.


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

Miss your black toinor Christian louboutin boots


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look fantastic for work. That outfit is beautiful, simple but very elegant.
> 
> 
> You look gorgeous, sensual and very elegant. Those black patent Pigalle always match perfectly with any outfit. That model is a classic.



Oh thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! I still adore my Pigalles after all these years... 



Mitterman77 said:


> Wow... they look challenging to walk, but they are an eyecatcher!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! They are challenging to wear but they're fun for a change!



seraphin92 said:


> Beautiful and elegant outfit for work.
> I prefer pigalles. I find them thinner and more low-cut than the So Kate.



Thanks *seraphin*!!! I love both the Pigalles and So Kates. They each have their own strengths.



Porsha said:


> How do you find Highness compared to Lady Gres for walking Stilly?  I love my Highness but I find them difficult.



The Highness are easier to walk in than the Lady Gres for me *Porsha*. Both have the challenging 160mm heel. The Highness have a slightly larger sole which makes them a little more stable though.



ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> Miss your black toinor Christian louboutin boots



Its still a little too warm outside for boots *ngoisaocodon*...but you'll see much more of my boots in the coming weeks. Stay tuned...


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday, Charbon (charcoal gray) Suede So Kates...


----------



## stilly

A new pair...Patent Loubi Red Psychic So Kates. These are just a stunning color and have the matching red lining...


----------



## ngoisaocodon2008

You should wear leather pants a lot with heels and boots


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, Charbon (charcoal gray) Suede So Kates...
> View attachment 5647788
> View attachment 5647789
> View attachment 5647794
> View attachment 5647795
> View attachment 5647796
> View attachment 5647797
> View attachment 5647798
> View attachment 5647799
> View attachment 5647800
> View attachment 5647801
> View attachment 5647802
> View attachment 5647803


The leggings look superb! was it leather?


----------



## chowlover2

stilly said:


> A new pair...Patent Loubi Red Psychic So Kates. These are just a stunning color and have the matching red lining...
> View attachment 5647804
> View attachment 5647805
> View attachment 5647806
> View attachment 5647807
> View attachment 5647808
> View attachment 5647809
> View attachment 5647810
> View attachment 5647811
> View attachment 5647812
> View attachment 5647813
> View attachment 5647814
> View attachment 5647815


I LOVE these on you! My fav pair yet.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, Charbon (charcoal gray) Suede So Kates...
> View attachment 5647788
> View attachment 5647789
> View attachment 5647794
> View attachment 5647795
> View attachment 5647796
> View attachment 5647797
> View attachment 5647798
> View attachment 5647799
> View attachment 5647800
> View attachment 5647801
> View attachment 5647802
> View attachment 5647803


You look so gorgeous and so elegant. I really enjoy your executive outfit and high heels always must to be part of that kind of outfit.



stilly said:


> A new pair...Patent Loubi Red Psychic So Kates. These are just a stunning color and have the matching red lining...
> View attachment 5647804
> View attachment 5647805
> View attachment 5647806
> View attachment 5647807
> View attachment 5647808
> View attachment 5647809
> View attachment 5647810
> View attachment 5647811
> View attachment 5647812
> View attachment 5647813
> View attachment 5647814
> View attachment 5647815


You are so beautiful. I really love those So Kates, because the color is impressively amazing.


----------



## stilly

ngoisaocodon2008 said:


> You should wear leather pants a lot with heels and boots


 Be patient...you should see that it the next few weeks with the colder weather...



chowlover2 said:


> I LOVE these on you! My fav pair yet.



Oh thanks so much *chowlover*!!! They are a beautiful color 



aporl said:


> The leggings look superb! was it leather?



Thanks *aporl*!!! The leggings are actually Lou & Grey in a soft gray herringbone fabric which doesn't really doesn't show up on the pictures. It was a shades of gray outfit.



heelsmodels said:


> You look so gorgeous and so elegant. I really enjoy your executive outfit and high heels always must to be part of that kind of outfit.
> 
> 
> You are so beautiful. I really love those So Kates, because the color is impressively amazing.



Oh you're always so nice *heelsmodels* ...thanks so much!!!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> A work look in Nude Patent So Kates and a blue stripe shirtdress...
> View attachment 5645112
> View attachment 5645113
> View attachment 5645114
> View attachment 5645115
> View attachment 5645116
> View attachment 5645117
> View attachment 5645118
> View attachment 5645119
> View attachment 5645120
> View attachment 5645121
> View attachment 5645122
> View attachment 5645123


This is such a lovely shirtdress!!!! Great toe-cleavage too!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, Charbon (charcoal gray) Suede So Kates...
> View attachment 5647788
> View attachment 5647789
> View attachment 5647794
> View attachment 5647795
> View attachment 5647796
> View attachment 5647797
> View attachment 5647798
> View attachment 5647799
> View attachment 5647800
> View attachment 5647801
> View attachment 5647802
> View attachment 5647803


You know i love this look! Tres chic madame!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Thanks *aporl*!!! The leggings are actually Lou & Grey in a soft gray herringbone fabric which doesn't really doesn't show up on the pictures. It was a shades of gray outfit.


Wow that would be a killer! Can't wait to see you showcasing it one more time with better natural light and contrast


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> You know i love this look! Tres chic madame!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

More peep toes...Nude Patent Lady Peep 150's...


----------



## stilly

A proper office look...a new Reformation dress with my Black Patent Love Me 120's...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> More peep toes...Nude Patent Lady Peep 150's...
> View attachment 5650380
> View attachment 5650383
> View attachment 5650385
> View attachment 5650386
> View attachment 5650387
> View attachment 5650388
> View attachment 5650389
> View attachment 5650390
> View attachment 5650391
> View attachment 5650392
> View attachment 5650393
> View attachment 5650394


These aren't simply peeptoes... this is a well-shaped pair of legs shown off in a stunning way with the mini, the bracelets put the attention on the sexy arch and the whole package is so chic!



stilly said:


> A proper office look...a new Reformation dress with my Black Patent Love Me 120's...
> View attachment 5650409
> View attachment 5650410
> View attachment 5650411
> View attachment 5650412
> View attachment 5650413
> View attachment 5650414
> View attachment 5650415
> View attachment 5650416
> View attachment 5650417
> View attachment 5650418
> View attachment 5650420
> View attachment 5650421


This isn't only a proper office look, this is an awesome office look.... as the name of the shoes says, love you!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> More peep toes...Nude Patent Lady Peep 150's...
> View attachment 5650380
> View attachment 5650383
> View attachment 5650385
> View attachment 5650386
> View attachment 5650387
> View attachment 5650388
> View attachment 5650389
> View attachment 5650390
> View attachment 5650391
> View attachment 5650392
> View attachment 5650393
> View attachment 5650394


You look so elegant and full of charm. The outfit is beautiful and looks perfect on you. The high heels are gorgeous, and I missed them on your feet. You should wear platforms more times. 



stilly said:


> A proper office look...a new Reformation dress with my Black Patent Love Me 120's...
> View attachment 5650409
> View attachment 5650410
> View attachment 5650411
> View attachment 5650412
> View attachment 5650413
> View attachment 5650414
> View attachment 5650415
> View attachment 5650416
> View attachment 5650417
> View attachment 5650418
> View attachment 5650420
> View attachment 5650421


You look perfect to go to work. Your outfit is beautiful, very classic, and very elegant. I can imagine having you as my boss and listening to your steps approaching.


----------



## stillyfan447

stilly said:


> A proper office look...a new Reformation dress with my Black Patent Love Me 120's...
> View attachment 5650409
> View attachment 5650410
> View attachment 5650411
> View attachment 5650412
> View attachment 5650413
> View attachment 5650414
> View attachment 5650415
> View attachment 5650416
> View attachment 5650417
> View attachment 5650418
> View attachment 5650420
> View attachment 5650421


Stilly, would you ever consider, permanently modifying one of your pairs of Love Me's ( or Lova's ) - by, completely removing the bow and mesh ? To convert them into a plain, classic style, like the So Kate or Pigalle - but, with an electrifyingly good display of toe cleavage. They'd look better than all other Louboutin 120's !


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> These aren't simply peeptoes... this is a well-shaped pair of legs shown off in a stunning way with the mini, the bracelets put the attention on the sexy arch and the whole package is so chic!



Oh thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!  



heelsmodels said:


> You look so elegant and full of charm. The outfit is beautiful and looks perfect on you. The high heels are gorgeous, and I missed them on your feet. You should wear platforms more times.
> 
> 
> You look perfect to go to work. Your outfit is beautiful, very classic, and very elegant. I can imagine having you as my boss and listening to your steps approaching.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! I'm trying to get in a few more peep toe wearings before it gets too cold out...



stillyfan447 said:


> Stilly, would you ever consider, permanently modifying one of your pairs of Love Me's ( or Lova's ) - by, completely removing the bow and mesh ? To convert them into a plain, classic style, like the So Kate or Pigalle - but, with an electrifyingly good display of toe cleavage. They'd look better than all other Louboutin 120's !



But I love the little bows....


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, Black & White Leopard Iriza 120's with jeans and a black blazer...


----------



## stilly

Black Patent Pigalle 120's for the weekend errand run with black leggings, a ruffle sweater and a puffer vest on a cold, windy day...


----------



## aporl

Stilly you're killing it! Sexy casuals


----------



## chowlover2

stilly said:


> A proper office look...a new Reformation dress with my Black Patent Love Me 120's...
> View attachment 5650409
> View attachment 5650410
> View attachment 5650411
> View attachment 5650412
> View attachment 5650413
> View attachment 5650414
> View attachment 5650415
> View attachment 5650416
> View attachment 5650417
> View attachment 5650418
> View attachment 5650420
> View attachment 5650421





stilly said:


> But I love the little bows....


I love the little bows too. Your dress is so demure, and you get to the shoes, so hot!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Black & White Leopard Iriza 120's with jeans and a black blazer...
> View attachment 5652700
> View attachment 5652701
> View attachment 5652702
> View attachment 5652703
> View attachment 5652704
> View attachment 5652705
> View attachment 5652706
> View attachment 5652707
> View attachment 5652708
> View attachment 5652709
> View attachment 5652710
> View attachment 5652711


You look gorgeous and very sexy. The skinny jeans and high heels are perfect, as always. The blazer gives you a bit more executive look. Amazing outfit.



stilly said:


> Black Patent Pigalle 120's for the weekend errand run with black leggings, a ruffle sweater and a puffer vest on a cold, windy day...
> View attachment 5652715
> View attachment 5652716
> View attachment 5652717
> View attachment 5652718
> View attachment 5652719
> View attachment 5652720
> View attachment 5652721
> View attachment 5652722
> View attachment 5652723
> View attachment 5652724
> View attachment 5652725
> View attachment 5652726


You look amazing and beautiful. The classic high heels Pigalle and leggings, give you a sensual silhouette, keeping your class and charm. That casual outfit is super sexy.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Black & White Leopard Iriza 120's with jeans and a black blazer...
> View attachment 5652700
> View attachment 5652701
> View attachment 5652702
> View attachment 5652703
> View attachment 5652704
> View attachment 5652705
> View attachment 5652706
> View attachment 5652707
> View attachment 5652708
> View attachment 5652709
> View attachment 5652710
> View attachment 5652711


Absolutely a great feet and heels show!



stilly said:


> Black Patent Pigalle 120's for the weekend errand run with black leggings, a ruffle sweater and a puffer vest on a cold, windy day...
> View attachment 5652715
> View attachment 5652716
> View attachment 5652717
> View attachment 5652718
> View attachment 5652719
> View attachment 5652720
> View attachment 5652721
> View attachment 5652722
> View attachment 5652723
> View attachment 5652724
> View attachment 5652725
> View attachment 5652726


The piggies and leggings are always a great combination!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, Black & White Leopard Iriza 120's with jeans and a black blazer...
> View attachment 5652700
> View attachment 5652701
> View attachment 5652702
> View attachment 5652703
> View attachment 5652704
> View attachment 5652705
> View attachment 5652706
> View attachment 5652707
> View attachment 5652708
> View attachment 5652709
> View attachment 5652710
> View attachment 5652711



Love this outfit


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> Black Patent Pigalle 120's for the weekend errand run with black leggings, a ruffle sweater and a puffer vest on a cold, windy day...
> View attachment 5652715
> View attachment 5652716
> View attachment 5652717
> View attachment 5652718
> View attachment 5652719
> View attachment 5652720
> View attachment 5652721
> View attachment 5652722
> View attachment 5652723
> View attachment 5652724
> View attachment 5652725
> View attachment 5652726


leggings look so good!! on you..any chance of some anouk befor the boots kick in ? x


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Stilly you're killing it! Sexy casuals



Thanks *aporl*!!!  



chowlover2 said:


> I love the little bows too. Your dress is so demure, and you get to the shoes, so hot!



Oh thanks *chowlover*!!! I just adore shoes with bows...



heelsmodels said:


> You look gorgeous and very sexy. The skinny jeans and high heels are perfect, as always. The blazer gives you a bit more executive look. Amazing outfit.
> 
> 
> You look amazing and beautiful. The classic high heels Pigalle and leggings, give you a sensual silhouette, keeping your class and charm. That casual outfit is super sexy.



I do love sexy casual......thanks *heelsmodels*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> Absolutely a great feet and heels show!
> 
> 
> The piggies and leggings are always a great combination!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!! 



jeans&heels said:


> Love this outfit



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!



Poocoo said:


> leggings look so good!! on you..any chance of some anouk befor the boots kick in ? x



Thanks *Poocoo*!!! I'll see if I can wear some Anouks over the next week...if the weather is nice.


----------



## stilly

From earlier this week, my first wearing of my Black Calf Tournoi 120 boots with a black sweater midi dress. This dress always reminds me of Jessica Rabbit...though I don't quite have her curves...


----------



## stilly

On a cold, windy day today, Glacier Python So Kates with a new black leather mini...


----------



## aporl

I love that midi! The back design was sexy


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, my first wearing of my Black Calf Tournoi 120 boots with a black sweater midi dress. This dress always reminds me of Jessica Rabbit...though I don't quite have her curves...
> View attachment 5655018
> View attachment 5655019
> View attachment 5655020
> View attachment 5655021
> View attachment 5655022
> View attachment 5655024
> View attachment 5655025
> View attachment 5655026
> View attachment 5655027
> View attachment 5655028
> View attachment 5655029
> View attachment 5655030


You look so gorgeous all in black. The black long dress and those boots match perfectly. You can't have the curves of Jessica rabbit, but your curves are awesome, too.



stilly said:


> On a cold, windy day today, Glacier Python So Kates with a new black leather mini...
> View attachment 5655031
> View attachment 5655032
> View attachment 5655033
> View attachment 5655034
> View attachment 5655035
> View attachment 5655036
> View attachment 5655037
> View attachment 5655038
> View attachment 5655039
> View attachment 5655040
> View attachment 5655041
> View attachment 5655042


You look really sexy in that outfit. The mini skirt and those high heels are perfect, showing your stunning legs that I never feel tired to see and admire. You are so elegant and sensual at the same time.


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, my first wearing of my Black Calf Tournoi 120 boots with a black sweater midi dress. This dress always reminds me of Jessica Rabbit...though I don't quite have her curves...
> View attachment 5655018
> View attachment 5655019
> View attachment 5655020
> View attachment 5655021
> View attachment 5655022
> View attachment 5655024
> View attachment 5655025
> View attachment 5655026
> View attachment 5655027
> View attachment 5655028
> View attachment 5655029
> View attachment 5655030


You have got my attention ! striking arresting! beautiful and charming. I love this season..  YOUR SOOOOO! GOOD



stilly said:


> On a cold, windy day today, Glacier Python So Kates with a new black leather mini...
> View attachment 5655031
> View attachment 5655032
> View attachment 5655033
> View attachment 5655034
> View attachment 5655035
> View attachment 5655036
> View attachment 5655037
> View attachment 5655038
> View attachment 5655039
> View attachment 5655040
> View attachment 5655041
> View attachment 5655042


That!!! skirt someone call 999!  would love to see those boots with it. wow.    oooow maybe 911


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, my first wearing of my Black Calf Tournoi 120 boots with a black sweater midi dress. This dress always reminds me of Jessica Rabbit...though I don't quite have her curves...
> View attachment 5655018
> View attachment 5655019
> View attachment 5655020
> View attachment 5655021
> View attachment 5655022
> View attachment 5655024
> View attachment 5655025
> View attachment 5655026
> View attachment 5655027
> View attachment 5655028
> View attachment 5655029
> View attachment 5655030


Stunning look,


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, my first wearing of my Black Calf Tournoi 120 boots with a black sweater midi dress. This dress always reminds me of Jessica Rabbit...though I don't quite have her curves...
> View attachment 5655018
> View attachment 5655019
> View attachment 5655020
> View attachment 5655021
> View attachment 5655022
> View attachment 5655024
> View attachment 5655025
> View attachment 5655026
> View attachment 5655027
> View attachment 5655028
> View attachment 5655029
> View attachment 5655030


Pretty look ! Nice boots !


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> On a cold, windy day today, Glacier Python So Kates with a new black leather mini...
> View attachment 5655031
> View attachment 5655032
> View attachment 5655033
> View attachment 5655034
> View attachment 5655035
> View attachment 5655036
> View attachment 5655037
> View attachment 5655038
> View attachment 5655039
> View attachment 5655040
> View attachment 5655041
> View attachment 5655042


Very sexy outfit. The mini skirt and So Kate high heels match, showing your nice legs. Have you wearing this outfit for working?


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, my first wearing of my Black Calf Tournoi 120 boots with a black sweater midi dress. This dress always reminds me of Jessica Rabbit...though I don't quite have her curves...
> View attachment 5655018
> View attachment 5655019
> View attachment 5655020
> View attachment 5655021
> View attachment 5655022
> View attachment 5655024
> View attachment 5655025
> View attachment 5655026
> View attachment 5655027
> View attachment 5655028
> View attachment 5655029
> View attachment 5655030


You look fabulous and the dress made a beautiful silhouette!!! Compliments!!!



stilly said:


> On a cold, windy day today, Glacier Python So Kates with a new black leather mini...
> View attachment 5655031
> View attachment 5655032
> View attachment 5655033
> View attachment 5655034
> View attachment 5655035
> View attachment 5655036
> View attachment 5655037
> View attachment 5655038
> View attachment 5655039
> View attachment 5655040
> View attachment 5655041
> View attachment 5655042


Looking awesome, what a bombshell!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> I love that midi! The back design was sexy



Thanks *aporl*!!! I do love a midi dress...


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look so gorgeous all in black. The black long dress and those boots match perfectly. You can't have the curves of Jessica rabbit, but your curves are awesome, too.
> 
> 
> You look really sexy in that outfit. The mini skirt and those high heels are perfect, showing your stunning legs that I never feel tired to see and admire. You are so elegant and sensual at the same time.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

Poocoo said:


> You have got my attention ! striking arresting! beautiful and charming. I love this season..  YOUR SOOOOO! GOOD
> 
> 
> That!!! skirt someone call 999!  would love to see those boots with it. wow.    oooow maybe 911



Oh thanks *Poocoo*!!! I'm sure I'll wear this mini with boots in the coming months.


----------



## stilly

Neil t said:


> Stunning look,



Thanks *Neil*!!!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Pretty look ! Nice boots !



Thanks *seraphin*!!! I do love those boots...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> You look fabulous and the dress made a beautiful silhouette!!! Compliments!!!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Very sexy outfit. The mini skirt and So Kate high heels match, showing your nice legs. Have you wearing this outfit for working?



Thanks *seraphin*!!! Yes that was a work outfit. I'm still trying to break in the relatively new Python So Kates so I wear them when I can.


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday, my trusty Nude Patent So Kates with jeans and a cropped blazer...


----------



## stilly

A new plaid micro mini with a black puff sleeve sweater and my Black Patent Hot Chick 130's...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, my trusty Nude Patent So Kates with jeans and a cropped blazer...
> View attachment 5656987
> View attachment 5656988
> View attachment 5656989
> View attachment 5656990
> View attachment 5656991
> View attachment 5656992
> View attachment 5656993
> View attachment 5656994
> View attachment 5656995
> View attachment 5656996
> View attachment 5656997
> View attachment 5656998


Chic as always!
Haven't seen Rivierina and Debouts for a while, would be great to see them join the upcoming casual party!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, my trusty Nude Patent So Kates with jeans and a cropped blazer...
> View attachment 5656987
> View attachment 5656988
> View attachment 5656989
> View attachment 5656990
> View attachment 5656991
> View attachment 5656992
> View attachment 5656993
> View attachment 5656994
> View attachment 5656995
> View attachment 5656996
> View attachment 5656997
> View attachment 5656998


You look fantastic as usual. Casual outfit, but always elegant and charming.



stilly said:


> A new plaid micro mini with a black puff sleeve sweater and my Black Patent Hot Chick 130's...
> View attachment 5657000
> View attachment 5657001
> View attachment 5657002
> View attachment 5657003
> View attachment 5657004
> View attachment 5657005
> View attachment 5657006
> View attachment 5657007
> View attachment 5657008
> View attachment 5657009
> View attachment 5657011
> View attachment 5657012


WOW... I'm speechless... You look gorgeous and super sexy. 
The micro mini and the Hot Chicks match perfectly. Pure sensuality.


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> A new plaid micro mini with a black puff sleeve sweater and my Black Patent Hot Chick 130's...
> View attachment 5657000
> View attachment 5657001
> View attachment 5657002
> View attachment 5657003
> View attachment 5657004
> View attachment 5657005
> View attachment 5657006
> View attachment 5657007
> View attachment 5657008
> View attachment 5657009
> View attachment 5657011
> View attachment 5657012


Stunning love the mini loubs look


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, my trusty Nude Patent So Kates with jeans and a cropped blazer...
> View attachment 5656987
> View attachment 5656988
> View attachment 5656989
> View attachment 5656990
> View attachment 5656991
> View attachment 5656992
> View attachment 5656993
> View attachment 5656994
> View attachment 5656995
> View attachment 5656996
> View attachment 5656997
> View attachment 5656998


You look so great, love this style!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> A new plaid micro mini with a black puff sleeve sweater and my Black Patent Hot Chick 130's...
> View attachment 5657000
> View attachment 5657001
> View attachment 5657002
> View attachment 5657003
> View attachment 5657004
> View attachment 5657005
> View attachment 5657006
> View attachment 5657007
> View attachment 5657008
> View attachment 5657009
> View attachment 5657011
> View attachment 5657012


Sorry i'm out! this is too much for me!


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> A new plaid micro mini with a black puff sleeve sweater and my Black Patent Hot Chick 130's...
> View attachment 5657000
> View attachment 5657001
> View attachment 5657002
> View attachment 5657003
> View attachment 5657004
> View attachment 5657005
> View attachment 5657006
> View attachment 5657007
> View attachment 5657008
> View attachment 5657009
> View attachment 5657011
> View attachment 5657012


Stunning.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> A new plaid micro mini with a black puff sleeve sweater and my Black Patent Hot Chick 130's...
> View attachment 5657000
> View attachment 5657001
> View attachment 5657002
> View attachment 5657003
> View attachment 5657004
> View attachment 5657005
> View attachment 5657006
> View attachment 5657007
> View attachment 5657008
> View attachment 5657009
> View attachment 5657011
> View attachment 5657012


This micro mini and the Hot Chicks give you endless legs...  You look so sensual and sexy. 
In shoot 7, you seem bend back. Is it because of the height of the heels?


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> Oh thanks *Poocoo*!!! I'm sure I'll wear this mini with boots in the coming months.


I hope to baby jesus you do! .... or your anouk. I cant think of a better looking pair of boots. MAY haveto go through your older  posts to be sure x



stilly said:


> A new plaid micro mini with a black puff sleeve sweater and my Black Patent Hot Chick 130's...
> View attachment 5657000
> View attachment 5657001
> View attachment 5657002
> View attachment 5657003
> View attachment 5657004
> View attachment 5657005
> View attachment 5657006
> View attachment 5657007
> View attachment 5657008
> View attachment 5657009
> View attachment 5657011
> View attachment 5657012


Never been a fan of the hot chick.. but that little skirt has changed my point of view..  guess it was too short for the stilly leg up shot you do so well..


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, my trusty Nude Patent So Kates with jeans and a cropped blazer...
> View attachment 5656987
> View attachment 5656988
> View attachment 5656989
> View attachment 5656990
> View attachment 5656991
> View attachment 5656992
> View attachment 5656993
> View attachment 5656994
> View attachment 5656995
> View attachment 5656996
> View attachment 5656997
> View attachment 5656998



Amazing outfit  
So Kates with jeans are so perfect


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Chic as always!
> Haven't seen Rivierina and Debouts for a while, would be great to see them join the upcoming casual party!



Thanks *aporl*!!! You'll see the Rivierina's shortly...



heelsmodels said:


> You look fantastic as usual. Casual outfit, but always elegant and charming.
> 
> 
> WOW... I'm speechless... You look gorgeous and super sexy.
> The micro mini and the Hot Chicks match perfectly. Pure sensuality.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!  



Neil t said:


> Stunning love the mini loubs look



Thanks *Neil*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> Sorry i'm out! this is too much for me!



Oh *Mitterman*...



Porsha said:


> Stunning.



Thanks *Porsha*!!!



seraphin92 said:


> This micro mini and the Hot Chicks give you endless legs...  You look so sensual and sexy.
> In shoot 7, you seem bend back. Is it because of the height of the heels?



Thanks *seraphin*!!! It is a super short micro mini. Just bending for fun not from the heels...



Poocoo said:


> I hope to baby jesus you do! .... or your anouk. I cant think of a better looking pair of boots. MAY haveto go through your older  posts to be sure x
> 
> 
> Never been a fan of the hot chick.. but that little skirt has changed my point of view..  guess it was too short for the stilly leg up shot you do so well..



Thanks *Poocoo*!!!



jeans&heels said:


> Amazing outfit
> So Kates with jeans are so perfect



Thanks so much *jeans&heels*!!! I still love these simple nude patent SK's with jeans...


----------



## stilly

My Patent Leopard So Kates with a tan leather mini...


----------



## stilly

Casual Friday...but for a day off shopping excursion...in my new Teddy Jacket, black leather leggings and Black Patent Rivierina 120's...


----------



## stilly

Another casual look...Black Kid So Kates with some new jeans and a blue plaid blazer...


----------



## luiza

You Look great! You are an eye catcher everywhere


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Casual Friday...but for a day off shopping excursion...in my new Teddy Jacket, black leather leggings and Black Patent Rivierina 120's...
> View attachment 5660078
> View attachment 5660079
> View attachment 5660080
> View attachment 5660081
> View attachment 5660082
> View attachment 5660083
> View attachment 5660084
> View attachment 5660085
> View attachment 5660086
> View attachment 5660087
> View attachment 5660093
> View attachment 5660094


Killer leather pants and gorgeous toe cleavage. Too sexy to resist!! So in love with Rivierina recently
Would be great if you would like to share additional close-up/back shots?


----------



## Poocoo

such


stilly said:


> Casual Friday...but for a day off shopping excursion...in my new Teddy Jacket, black leather leggings and Black Patent Rivierina 120's...
> View attachment 5660078
> View attachment 5660079
> View attachment 5660080
> View attachment 5660081
> View attachment 5660082
> View attachment 5660083
> View attachment 5660084
> View attachment 5660085
> View attachment 5660086
> View attachment 5660087
> View attachment 5660093
> View attachment 5660094


 an awsome way to embrace to colder weather. stunning.


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> A new plaid micro mini with a black puff sleeve sweater and my Black Patent Hot Chick 130's...
> View attachment 5657000
> View attachment 5657001
> View attachment 5657002
> View attachment 5657003
> View attachment 5657004
> View attachment 5657005
> View attachment 5657006
> View attachment 5657007
> View attachment 5657008
> View attachment 5657009
> View attachment 5657011
> View attachment 5657012


Did you go out wearing this incredible outfit Stilly?


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> My Patent Leopard So Kates with a tan leather mini...
> View attachment 5660066
> View attachment 5660067
> View attachment 5660068
> View attachment 5660069
> View attachment 5660070
> View attachment 5660071
> View attachment 5660072
> View attachment 5660073
> View attachment 5660074
> View attachment 5660075
> View attachment 5660076
> View attachment 5660077


A mini with those legs is always an eyecatcher! Love the color combination!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Casual Friday...but for a day off shopping excursion...in my new Teddy Jacket, black leather leggings and Black Patent Rivierina 120's...
> View attachment 5660078
> View attachment 5660079
> View attachment 5660080
> View attachment 5660081
> View attachment 5660082
> View attachment 5660083
> View attachment 5660084
> View attachment 5660085
> View attachment 5660086
> View attachment 5660087
> View attachment 5660093
> View attachment 5660094


Lovelovelove this Outfit! Stilly you are probably one of a few girls that choose such a stunning outfit with 12 cm heels for a shopping walk and that's one of the reasons why we love you! The voluminous jacket (love the length and the fact that you don't cover up your derriere, lol!) with the thigh fitting leggings are so sexy and the massive toe cleavage of the Riverinas is adding that hotness that makes definitely the difference! You rock!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Another casual look...Black Kid So Kates with some new jeans and a blue plaid blazer...
> View attachment 5660095
> View attachment 5660096
> View attachment 5660097
> View attachment 5660098
> View attachment 5660099
> View attachment 5660100
> View attachment 5660101
> View attachment 5660102
> View attachment 5660103
> View attachment 5660104
> View attachment 5660105
> View attachment 5660106


Love this outfit!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> My Patent Leopard So Kates with a tan leather mini...
> View attachment 5660066
> View attachment 5660067
> View attachment 5660068
> View attachment 5660069
> View attachment 5660070
> View attachment 5660071
> View attachment 5660072
> View attachment 5660073
> View attachment 5660074
> View attachment 5660075
> View attachment 5660076
> View attachment 5660077





stilly said:


> Casual Friday...but for a day off shopping excursion...in my new Teddy Jacket, black leather leggings and Black Patent Rivierina 120's...
> View attachment 5660078
> View attachment 5660079
> View attachment 5660080
> View attachment 5660081
> View attachment 5660082
> View attachment 5660083
> View attachment 5660084
> View attachment 5660085
> View attachment 5660086
> View attachment 5660087
> View attachment 5660093
> View attachment 5660094





stilly said:


> Another casual look...Black Kid So Kates with some new jeans and a blue plaid blazer...
> View attachment 5660095
> View attachment 5660096
> View attachment 5660097
> View attachment 5660098
> View attachment 5660099
> View attachment 5660100
> View attachment 5660101
> View attachment 5660102
> View attachment 5660103
> View attachment 5660104
> View attachment 5660105
> View attachment 5660106


You look wonderful and gorgeous in any of your outfits. Your taste is always amazing showing elegance, sensuality, and charm.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> My Patent Leopard So Kates with a tan leather mini...
> View attachment 5660066
> View attachment 5660067
> View attachment 5660068
> View attachment 5660069
> View attachment 5660070
> View attachment 5660071
> View attachment 5660072
> View attachment 5660073
> View attachment 5660074
> View attachment 5660075
> View attachment 5660076
> View attachment 5660077


Very chic outfit to go to work



stilly said:


> Casual Friday...but for a day off shopping excursion...in my new Teddy Jacket, black leather leggings and Black Patent Rivierina 120's...
> View attachment 5660078
> View attachment 5660079
> View attachment 5660080
> View attachment 5660081
> View attachment 5660082
> View attachment 5660083
> View attachment 5660084
> View attachment 5660085
> View attachment 5660086
> View attachment 5660087
> View attachment 5660093
> View attachment 5660094


Jacket, leather pants and Rivierina 120's make a cool outfit for shopping! Stilly, you always have good taste.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Another casual look...Black Kid So Kates with some new jeans and a blue plaid blazer...
> View attachment 5660095
> View attachment 5660096
> View attachment 5660097
> View attachment 5660098
> View attachment 5660099
> View attachment 5660100
> View attachment 5660101
> View attachment 5660102
> View attachment 5660103
> View attachment 5660104
> View attachment 5660105
> View attachment 5660106


So beautiful  
I think jeans, hees and blazer are my fav outfit


----------



## stilly

luiza said:


> You Look great! You are an eye catcher everywhere



Thanks *luiza*!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Killer leather pants and gorgeous toe cleavage. Too sexy to resist!! So in love with Rivierina recently
> Would be great if you would like to share additional close-up/back shots?



Thanks so much *aporl*!!!
Here are a few more pics...


----------



## stilly

Poocoo said:


> such
> 
> an awsome way to embrace to colder weather. stunning.



Thanks *Poocoo*!!! The teddy jacket does keep me warm!



Porsha said:


> Did you go out wearing this incredible outfit Stilly?



I did. Just a quick pizza dinner at a local restaurant.



Mitterman77 said:


> Lovelovelove this Outfit! Stilly you are probably one of a few girls that choose such a stunning outfit with 12 cm heels for a shopping walk and that's one of the reasons why we love you! The voluminous jacket (love the length and the fact that you don't cover up your derriere, lol!) with the thigh fitting leggings are so sexy and the massive toe cleavage of the Riverinas is adding that hotness that makes definitely the difference! You rock!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> You look wonderful and gorgeous in any of your outfits. Your taste is always amazing showing elegance, sensuality, and charm.



Oh thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! I try...



seraphin92 said:


> Jacket, leather pants and Rivierina 120's make a cool outfit for shopping! Stilly, you always have good taste.



Thanks *seraphin*!!!



jeans&heels said:


> So beautiful
> I think jeans, hees and blazer are my fav outfit



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! They're new jeans I was taking out for a test run...


----------



## stilly

A new midi dress with my Black Kid Iriza 120's...


----------



## stilly

From a few weeks ago, before the leaves came crashing down...office casual in Black Suede Viennana 120's...


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! They're new jeans I was taking out for a test run...


Hope you will wear them a lot


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> A new midi dress with my Black Kid Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 5662210
> View attachment 5662211
> View attachment 5662212
> View attachment 5662213
> View attachment 5662214
> View attachment 5662215
> View attachment 5662216
> View attachment 5662217
> View attachment 5662218
> View attachment 5662219
> View attachment 5662220
> View attachment 5662221


Very classy and chic!!!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Thanks so much *aporl*!!!
> Here are a few more pics...
> View attachment 5662191
> View attachment 5662192
> View attachment 5662193
> View attachment 5662194
> View attachment 5662195
> View attachment 5662197
> View attachment 5662198
> View attachment 5662199


Looks so gorgeous from behind!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> A new midi dress with my Black Kid Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 5662210
> View attachment 5662211
> View attachment 5662212
> View attachment 5662213
> View attachment 5662214
> View attachment 5662215
> View attachment 5662216
> View attachment 5662217
> View attachment 5662218
> View attachment 5662219
> View attachment 5662220
> View attachment 5662221


You look so gorgeous, so elegant, so charming and so sensual. That dress and those high heels look perfect on you.



stilly said:


> From a few weeks ago, before the leaves came crashing down...office casual in Black Suede Viennana 120's...
> View attachment 5662222
> View attachment 5662223
> View attachment 5662224
> View attachment 5662225
> View attachment 5662226
> View attachment 5662227
> View attachment 5662228
> View attachment 5662229
> View attachment 5662230
> View attachment 5662231
> View attachment 5662232
> View attachment 5662233


This is a wonderful outfit and seems perfect to go to work. that executive style is amazing because you look very elegant and very sexy, but proper to go to work.


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Very classy and chic!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!  



aporl said:


> Looks so gorgeous from behind!!



I agree *aporl*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> You look so gorgeous, so elegant, so charming and so sensual. That dress and those high heels look perfect on you.
> 
> 
> This is a wonderful outfit and seems perfect to go to work. that executive style is amazing because you look very elegant and very sexy, but proper to go to work.



Oh you're so sweet *heelsmodels*...thanks!!!


----------



## stilly

From this week, White Patent So Kates with a polka dot mini dress and white puff sleeve leather jacket...


----------



## stilly

From earlier this week, a new black midi dress with my Black Suede Leopard Glitter Iriza 120's...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, a new black midi dress with my Black Suede Leopard Glitter Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 5663606
> View attachment 5663607
> View attachment 5663608
> View attachment 5663609
> View attachment 5663610
> View attachment 5663611
> View attachment 5663612
> View attachment 5663613
> View attachment 5663614
> View attachment 5663615
> View attachment 5663616
> View attachment 5663617


Love this! Never seen you wear this pair before. It looks so classy and sexy!


----------



## chowlover2

You are the epitome of chic! Love this look on you!


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, a new black midi dress with my Black Suede Leopard Glitter Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 5663606
> View attachment 5663607
> View attachment 5663608
> View attachment 5663609
> View attachment 5663610
> View attachment 5663611
> View attachment 5663612
> View attachment 5663613
> View attachment 5663614
> View attachment 5663615
> View attachment 5663616
> View attachment 5663617


Now Thats stunning!!! love the suede touch..


----------



## KCBootCamp

Be


stilly said:


> A new midi dress with my Black Kid Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 5662210
> View attachment 5662211
> View attachment 5662212
> View attachment 5662213
> View attachment 5662214
> View attachment 5662215
> View attachment 5662216
> View attachment 5662217
> View attachment 5662218
> View attachment 5662219
> View attachment 5662220
> View attachment 5662221


Beautiful dress which I also suspect looks great paired with some of your black boots!


----------



## Mitterman77

Oh wow!!! 


stilly said:


> From earlier this week, a new black midi dress with my Black Suede Leopard Glitter Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 5663606
> View attachment 5663607
> View attachment 5663608
> View attachment 5663609
> View attachment 5663610
> View attachment 5663611
> View attachment 5663612
> View attachment 5663613
> View attachment 5663614
> View attachment 5663615
> View attachment 5663616
> View attachment 5663617


Love this outfit! Very chic!!!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From this week, White Patent So Kates with a polka dot mini dress and white puff sleeve leather jacket...
> View attachment 5663591
> View attachment 5663592
> View attachment 5663593
> View attachment 5663595
> View attachment 5663596
> View attachment 5663597
> View attachment 5663598
> View attachment 5663599
> View attachment 5663601
> View attachment 5663602
> View attachment 5663603
> View attachment 5663604


You look so beautiful and sexy. I really like the dress and the high heels and the jacket match perfectly. Simply amazing.



stilly said:


> From earlier this week, a new black midi dress with my Black Suede Leopard Glitter Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 5663606
> View attachment 5663607
> View attachment 5663608
> View attachment 5663609
> View attachment 5663610
> View attachment 5663611
> View attachment 5663612
> View attachment 5663613
> View attachment 5663614
> View attachment 5663615
> View attachment 5663616
> View attachment 5663617


You are so gorgeous all in black. I really like the outfit and heels. Black never fails.


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Love this! Never seen you wear this pair before. It looks so classy and sexy!



Thanks *aporl*!!! I've worn these a few times...they're a little dressy for everyday wear.



chowlover2 said:


> You are the epitome of chic! Love this look on you!



Thanks *chowlover*!!!  



Poocoo said:


> Now Thats stunning!!! love the suede touch..



Thanks *Poocoo*!!!



KCBootCamp said:


> Be
> 
> Beautiful dress which I also suspect looks great paired with some of your black boots!



Thanks *KC*!!! I can wear it with boots whan it get a bit colder. 



Mitterman77 said:


> Oh wow!!!
> 
> Love this outfit! Very chic!!!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> You look so beautiful and sexy. I really like the dress and the high heels and the jacket match perfectly. Simply amazing.
> 
> 
> You are so gorgeous all in black. I really like the outfit and heels. Black never fails.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! I always love classic black & white...


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday night out, Black Patent Hot Wave 130's. I thought I'd wear these before it gets too cold.


----------



## stilly

Black Suede/Mesh Pigaresille 120's with a mini and a leather jacket...


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday night out, Black Patent Hot Wave 130's. I thought I'd wear these before it gets too cold.
> View attachment 5665806
> View attachment 5665807
> View attachment 5665813
> View attachment 5665814
> View attachment 5665815
> View attachment 5665817
> View attachment 5665818
> View attachment 5665825
> View attachment 5665826
> View attachment 5665828
> View attachment 5665829
> View attachment 5665830


Goddess! Made my day again!



stilly said:


> Black Suede/Mesh Pigaresille 120's with a mini and a leather jacket...
> View attachment 5665834
> View attachment 5665835
> View attachment 5665836
> View attachment 5665840
> View attachment 5665841
> View attachment 5665842
> View attachment 5665843
> View attachment 5665844
> View attachment 5665845
> View attachment 5665846
> View attachment 5665849
> View attachment 5665850


Wow, what an eyecatcher! So so stunning!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Thanks *aporl*!!! I've worn these a few times...they're a little dressy for everyday wear.


Yes and you look so classy with midi! But guess it'll be a perfect fit with black or white leggings as well. Must be another killer look!



stilly said:


> From Casual Friday night out, Black Patent Hot Wave 130's. I thought I'd wear these before it gets too cold.
> View attachment 5665806
> View attachment 5665807
> View attachment 5665813
> View attachment 5665814
> View attachment 5665815
> View attachment 5665817
> View attachment 5665818
> View attachment 5665825
> View attachment 5665826
> View attachment 5665828
> View attachment 5665829
> View attachment 5665830


Smoking hot!!!! You must have got plenty of compliments along the way
And would you like to share extra/close-up shots as well?


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday night out, Black Patent Hot Wave 130's. I thought I'd wear these before it gets too cold.
> View attachment 5665806
> View attachment 5665807
> View attachment 5665813
> View attachment 5665814
> View attachment 5665815
> View attachment 5665817
> View attachment 5665818
> View attachment 5665825
> View attachment 5665826
> View attachment 5665828
> View attachment 5665829
> View attachment 5665830


Freezing here...  That outfit rocks...  Bet boots look epic with those !! xx


----------



## Porsha

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday night out, Black Patent Hot Wave 130's. I thought I'd wear these before it gets too cold.
> View attachment 5665806
> View attachment 5665807
> View attachment 5665813
> View attachment 5665814
> View attachment 5665815
> View attachment 5665817
> View attachment 5665818
> View attachment 5665825
> View attachment 5665826
> View attachment 5665828
> View attachment 5665829
> View attachment 5665830


You rock these leggings big time!  So cool.


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday night out, Black Patent Hot Wave 130's. I thought I'd wear these before it gets too cold.
> View attachment 5665806
> View attachment 5665807
> View attachment 5665813
> View attachment 5665814
> View attachment 5665815
> View attachment 5665817
> View attachment 5665818
> View attachment 5665825
> View attachment 5665826
> View attachment 5665828
> View attachment 5665829
> View attachment 5665830


You look absolutely stunning, gorgeous, and very HOT. The tight leggings and Hot Waves match perfectly, and the 130mm heels improve your silhouette in an amazing way. You are dressed to kill, and I bet many necks turned when you passed.



stilly said:


> Black Suede/Mesh Pigaresille 120's with a mini and a leather jacket...
> View attachment 5665834
> View attachment 5665835
> View attachment 5665836
> View attachment 5665840
> View attachment 5665841
> View attachment 5665842
> View attachment 5665843
> View attachment 5665844
> View attachment 5665845
> View attachment 5665846
> View attachment 5665849
> View attachment 5665850


You look beautiful, very elegant, and charming. Everything is beautiful on you as usual.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday night out, Black Patent Hot Wave 130's. I thought I'd wear these before it gets too cold.
> View attachment 5665806
> View attachment 5665807
> View attachment 5665813
> View attachment 5665814
> View attachment 5665815
> View attachment 5665817
> View attachment 5665818
> View attachment 5665825
> View attachment 5665826
> View attachment 5665828
> View attachment 5665829
> View attachment 5665830


Beautiful


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Goddess! Made my day again!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! I'm happy I could brighten your day!!!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Smoking hot!!!! You must have got plenty of compliments along the way
> And would you like to share extra/close-up shots as well?



Thanks *aporl*!!! I did get a few compliments.
Some more close-ups:


----------



## stilly

Poocoo said:


> Freezing here...  That outfit rocks...  Bet boots look epic with those !! xx



Thanks *Poocoo*!!!



Porsha said:


> You rock these leggings big time!  So cool.



Thanks *Porsha*!!! I do like these leggings but they're always a little wrinkled on the bottom. Of course, there would be less of that if I was turning less in these pictures...



heelsmodels said:


> You look absolutely stunning, gorgeous, and very HOT. The tight leggings and Hot Waves match perfectly, and the 130mm heels improve your silhouette in an amazing way. You are dressed to kill, and I bet many necks turned when you passed.
> 
> 
> You look beautiful, very elegant, and charming. Everything is beautiful on you as usual.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! This is only the 2nd time I've worn these leggings in the last year. They were horribly tight the first time I wore them but they were pretty comfy this time around. I did get a few long looks and some nice compliments.



jeans&heels said:


> Beautiful



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!!


----------



## stilly

Work wear...one of the most beautiful pairs of CL's I think Monsieur Louboutin ever created...So Kates in Frozen with an Alexander Wang Black Dress...


----------



## stilly

Rainy day outfit...in Black Patent Pigalle 120's...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Rainy day outfit...in Black Patent Pigalle 120's...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> Work wear...one of the most beautiful pairs of CL's I think Monsieur Louboutin ever created...So Kates in Frozen with an Alexander Wang Black Dress...
> View attachment 5667534
> View attachment 5667536
> View attachment 5667537
> View attachment 5667540
> View attachment 5667543
> View attachment 5667544
> View attachment 5667545
> View attachment 5667546
> View attachment 5667547
> View attachment 5667548
> View attachment 5667549
> View attachment 5667550





stilly said:


> Rainy day outfit...in Black Patent Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 5667552
> View attachment 5667553
> View attachment 5667554
> View attachment 5667555
> View attachment 5667556
> View attachment 5667557
> View attachment 5667558
> View attachment 5667559
> View attachment 5667560
> View attachment 5667561
> View attachment 5667562
> View attachment 5667563


You look absolutely stunning and beautiful in both outfits. No matter how is the weather, you always look very elegant and sensual.


----------



## lvr4shoes

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday night out, Black Patent Hot Wave 130's. I thought I'd wear these before it gets too cold.
> View attachment 5665806
> View attachment 5665807
> View attachment 5665813
> View attachment 5665814
> View attachment 5665815
> View attachment 5665817
> View attachment 5665818
> View attachment 5665825
> View attachment 5665826
> View attachment 5665828
> View attachment 5665829
> View attachment 5665830


Don’t think I’ve seen someone wear 130s! Very nice


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look absolutely stunning and beautiful in both outfits. No matter how is the weather, you always look very elegant and sensual.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!


----------



## stilly

lvr4shoes said:


> Don’t think I’ve seen someone wear 130s! Very nice



Thanks *lvr4shoes*!!! There are still a few of us that wear the Hot Chicks and enjoy them...


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday, Taupe Calamijane 120 Booties and a new plaid blazer...


----------



## stilly

Someone asked me a while back if I ever wear Hot Chicks with a long dress.
So here's my Black Patent Hot Chick 130's with my favorite black polka dot midi dress out for dinner...


----------



## SpiceIsle Gal

stilly said:


> From earlier this week, a new black midi dress with my Black Suede Leopard Glitter Iriza 120's...
> View attachment 5663606
> View attachment 5663607
> View attachment 5663608
> View attachment 5663609
> View attachment 5663610
> View attachment 5663611
> View attachment 5663612
> View attachment 5663613
> View attachment 5663614
> View attachment 5663615
> View attachment 5663616
> View attachment 5663617


This is one of my favorite looks. So classy and chic, but still sexy. You rock in your 120’s!



stilly said:


> Someone asked me a while back if I ever wear Hot Chicks with a long dress.
> So here's my Black Patent Hot Chick 130's with my favorite black polka dot midi dress out for dinner...
> View attachment 5669509
> View attachment 5669510
> View attachment 5669511
> View attachment 5669512
> View attachment 5669513
> View attachment 5669514
> View attachment 5669515
> View attachment 5669516
> View attachment 5669517
> View attachment 5669518
> View attachment 5669521
> View attachment 5669522


love!


----------



## aporl

Lovely blazer!!!
Will we see some additional casual outfits in the upcoming holiday shopping excursions? Must be stunning by wearing leather pants with Iriza..


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Someone asked me a while back if I ever wear Hot Chicks with a long dress.
> So here's my Black Patent Hot Chick 130's with my favorite black polka dot midi dress out for dinner...


Another amazing combination!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, Taupe Calamijane 120 Booties and a new plaid blazer...
> View attachment 5669496
> View attachment 5669497
> View attachment 5669498
> View attachment 5669499
> View attachment 5669500
> View attachment 5669501
> View attachment 5669502
> View attachment 5669503
> View attachment 5669504
> View attachment 5669505
> View attachment 5669506
> View attachment 5669507


You look amazing and beautiful as usual. The jeans and booties look perfect on you and the plaid blazer gives you a touch of the executive. Casual but elegant. 



stilly said:


> Someone asked me a while back if I ever wear Hot Chicks with a long dress.
> So here's my Black Patent Hot Chick 130's with my favorite black polka dot midi dress out for dinner...
> View attachment 5669509
> View attachment 5669510
> View attachment 5669511
> View attachment 5669512
> View attachment 5669513
> View attachment 5669514
> View attachment 5669515
> View attachment 5669516
> View attachment 5669517
> View attachment 5669518
> View attachment 5669521
> View attachment 5669522


You look absolutely divine and gorgeous. Hot Chicks always look perfect in any outfit, and they look amazing with a long dress. Hot Chicks never disappoint.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> Thanks *aporl*!!! I did get a few compliments.
> Some more close-ups:
> View attachment 5667526
> View attachment 5667529
> View attachment 5667530
> View attachment 5667531
> View attachment 5667532
> View attachment 5667533


The closer the sexier!



stilly said:


> Work wear...one of the most beautiful pairs of CL's I think Monsieur Louboutin ever created...So Kates in Frozen with an Alexander Wang Black Dress...
> View attachment 5667534
> View attachment 5667536
> View attachment 5667537
> View attachment 5667540
> View attachment 5667543
> View attachment 5667544
> View attachment 5667545
> View attachment 5667546
> View attachment 5667547
> View attachment 5667548
> View attachment 5667549
> View attachment 5667550


I completely agree with you, these are amazing!



stilly said:


> Rainy day outfit...in Black Patent Pigalle 120's...
> View attachment 5667552
> View attachment 5667553
> View attachment 5667554
> View attachment 5667555
> View attachment 5667556
> View attachment 5667557
> View attachment 5667558
> View attachment 5667559
> View attachment 5667560
> View attachment 5667561
> View attachment 5667562
> View attachment 5667563


The piggies never disappoint us!!!



stilly said:


> Someone asked me a while back if I ever wear Hot Chicks with a long dress.
> So here's my Black Patent Hot Chick 130's with my favorite black polka dot midi dress out for dinner...
> View attachment 5669509
> View attachment 5669510
> View attachment 5669511
> View attachment 5669512
> View attachment 5669513
> View attachment 5669514
> View attachment 5669515
> View attachment 5669516
> View attachment 5669517
> View attachment 5669518
> View attachment 5669521
> View attachment 5669522


You rock the hot chicks as always!!!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> For Casual Friday, Taupe Calamijane 120 Booties and a new plaid blazer...
> View attachment 5669496
> View attachment 5669497
> View attachment 5669498
> View attachment 5669499
> View attachment 5669500
> View attachment 5669501
> View attachment 5669502
> View attachment 5669503
> View attachment 5669504
> View attachment 5669505
> View attachment 5669506
> View attachment 5669507



Beautiful outfit 
The ripped jeans really show of your great legs

Do you wear the booties barefoot btw?


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> Black Suede/Mesh Pigaresille 120's with a mini and a leather jacket...
> View attachment 5665834
> View attachment 5665835
> View attachment 5665836
> View attachment 5665840
> View attachment 5665841
> View attachment 5665842
> View attachment 5665843
> View attachment 5665844
> View attachment 5665845
> View attachment 5665846
> View attachment 5665849
> View attachment 5665850


WOW what a look. Your sexy long legs. The mini, the shoes, jacket the whole package. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## stilly

SpiceIsle Gal said:


> This is one of my favorite looks. So classy and chic, but still sexy. You rock in your 120’s!
> 
> 
> love!



Thanks *SpiceIsle Gal*!!!  



aporl said:


> Lovely blazer!!!
> Will we see some additional casual outfits in the upcoming holiday shopping excursions? Must be stunning by wearing leather pants with Iriza..



Thanks *aporl*!!! Yes you'll see some more casual outfits as I'm out and about...



jeans&heels said:


> Beautiful outfit
> The ripped jeans really show of your great legs
> 
> Do you wear the booties barefoot btw?



Thanks* jeans&heels*!!! Yes most of the time I wear booties and boots barefoot. These booties are a little tight so there is not much room for socks anyway.



MsYvonne said:


> Another amazing combination!



Thanks *MsYvonne*!!!



Neil t said:


> WOW what a look. Your sexy long legs. The mini, the shoes, jacket the whole package. Absolutely stunning.



Thanks *Neil*!!! I always love a little mini and leather jacket!!!



heelsmodels said:


> You look amazing and beautiful as usual. The jeans and booties look perfect on you and the plaid blazer gives you a touch of the executive. Casual but elegant.
> 
> 
> You look absolutely divine and gorgeous. Hot Chicks always look perfect in any outfit, and they look amazing with a long dress. Hot Chicks never disappoint.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!! The Black Patent Hot Chicks do seem to work with most outfits... 



Mitterman77 said:


> The closer the sexier!
> 
> 
> I completely agree with you, these are amazing!
> 
> 
> The piggies never disappoint us!!!
> 
> 
> You rock the hot chicks as always!!!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

From a cold day yesterday, Black Calf So Kate 120 Booties with a mini and leather jacket...


----------



## stilly

To work and a holiday lunch today, Red Hypnotic So Kates...


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> To work and a holiday lunch today, Red Hypnotic So Kates...
> View attachment 5671111
> View attachment 5671112
> View attachment 5671113
> View attachment 5671114
> View attachment 5671115
> View attachment 5671116
> View attachment 5671117
> View attachment 5671118
> View attachment 5671119
> View attachment 5671120
> View attachment 5671121
> View attachment 5671122


What a lovely colour! But I won't be able to survive being barefooted given such freezing weather outside...you're such a legend stilly.


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> To work and a holiday lunch today, Red Hypnotic So Kates...
> View attachment 5671111
> View attachment 5671112
> View attachment 5671113
> View attachment 5671114
> View attachment 5671115
> View attachment 5671116
> View attachment 5671117
> View attachment 5671118
> View attachment 5671119
> View attachment 5671120
> View attachment 5671121
> View attachment 5671122


WOW, what a amazing festive look.
You look stunning.



stilly said:


> From a cold day yesterday, Black Calf So Kate 120 Booties with a mini and leather jacket...
> View attachment 5671099
> View attachment 5671100
> View attachment 5671101
> View attachment 5671102
> View attachment 5671103
> View attachment 5671104
> View attachment 5671105
> View attachment 5671106
> View attachment 5671107
> View attachment 5671108
> View attachment 5671109
> View attachment 5671110


Rock chic


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From a cold day yesterday, Black Calf So Kate 120 Booties with a mini and leather jacket...
> View attachment 5671099
> View attachment 5671100
> View attachment 5671101
> View attachment 5671102
> View attachment 5671103
> View attachment 5671104
> View attachment 5671105
> View attachment 5671106
> View attachment 5671107
> View attachment 5671108
> View attachment 5671109
> View attachment 5671110


You look beautiful and very elegant. That casual outfit seems to be very comfy and warm. Even in winter with your body fully covered, you always keep elegance and charm.



stilly said:


> To work and a holiday lunch today, Red Hypnotic So Kates...
> View attachment 5671111
> View attachment 5671112
> View attachment 5671113
> View attachment 5671114
> View attachment 5671115
> View attachment 5671116
> View attachment 5671117
> View attachment 5671118
> View attachment 5671119
> View attachment 5671120
> View attachment 5671121
> View attachment 5671122


You look absolutely stunning and gorgeous. Your white and red outfit is so beautiful, elegant, and classic. The high heels' color is amazing. You are pure elegance and sensuality in any of your outfit's options.


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> To work and a holiday lunch today, Red Hypnotic So Kates...
> View attachment 5671111
> View attachment 5671112
> View attachment 5671113
> View attachment 5671114
> View attachment 5671115
> View attachment 5671116
> View attachment 5671117
> View attachment 5671118
> View attachment 5671119
> View attachment 5671120
> View attachment 5671121
> View attachment 5671122


Amzing lpve that look.


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> From a cold day yesterday, Black Calf So Kate 120 Booties with a mini and leather jacket...
> View attachment 5671099
> View attachment 5671100
> View attachment 5671101
> View attachment 5671102
> View attachment 5671103
> View attachment 5671104
> View attachment 5671105
> View attachment 5671106
> View attachment 5671107
> View attachment 5671108
> View attachment 5671109
> View attachment 5671110


You didn't dare to be bareleg in the cold! 



stilly said:


> To work and a holiday lunch today, Red Hypnotic So Kates...
> View attachment 5671111
> View attachment 5671112
> View attachment 5671113
> View attachment 5671114
> View attachment 5671115
> View attachment 5671116
> View attachment 5671117
> View attachment 5671118
> View attachment 5671119
> View attachment 5671120
> View attachment 5671121
> View attachment 5671122


Nice outfit, very chic as always!


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> Thanks* jeans&heels*!!! Yes most of the time I wear booties and boots barefoot. These booties are a little tight so there is not much room for socks anyway.


That is very nice


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> What a lovely colour! But I won't be able to survive being barefooted given such freezing weather outside...you're such a legend stilly.



Thanks *aporl*!!! It was a chilly 18 degrees F when I took these pics in the morning before work. Unfortunately it's too dark to take pictures after work when its warmer at this time of year.



Neil t said:


> WOW, what a amazing festive look.
> You look stunning.



Thanks *Neil*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> You look beautiful and very elegant. That casual outfit seems to be very comfy and warm. Even in winter with your body fully covered, you always keep elegance and charm.
> 
> 
> You look absolutely stunning and gorgeous. Your white and red outfit is so beautiful, elegant, and classic. The high heels' color is amazing. You are pure elegance and sensuality in any of your outfit's options.



Oh thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! I'm covering up a bit more to keep warm on the chilly mornings!



Poocoo said:


> Amzing lpve that look.



Thanks *Poocoo*!!!



seraphin92 said:


> Nice outfit, very chic as always!



Thanks *seraphin*!!! It was actually colder the day I wore the red SK's! My legs have gotten used to the cold at this point.


----------



## stilly

For today, Black Patent Iriza 120's with a new Reformation Black Maxi Dress...


----------



## aporl

Classy!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Swooning over those Red Hypnotic!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> For today, Black Patent Iriza 120's with a new Reformation Black Maxi Dress...
> View attachment 5671780
> View attachment 5671781
> View attachment 5671782
> View attachment 5671786
> View attachment 5671787
> View attachment 5671788
> View attachment 5671789
> View attachment 5671790
> View attachment 5671791
> View attachment 5671792
> View attachment 5671793
> View attachment 5671794


You look beautiful with that dress and Iriza heels. Warm, elegant, and sensual. It's always a pleasure to watch your outfit's choices.


----------



## DebbiNC

Stilly, I always love to see you in your "Irizas"! They're one of my faves...and those Red Hypnotic "So Kates" are awesome!


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Classy!!!



Thanks *aporl*!!!



chowlover2 said:


> Swooning over those Red Hypnotic!



Thanks *chowlover*!!! It is an amazing color...



heelsmodels said:


> You look beautiful with that dress and Iriza heels. Warm, elegant, and sensual. It's always a pleasure to watch your outfit's choices.



Thanks *heelsmodels*!!!



DebbiNC said:


> Stilly, I always love to see you in your "Irizas"! They're one of my faves...and those Red Hypnotic "So Kates" are awesome!



Thanks so much *Debbi*!!! I do love the Irizas...I just which they would put out more colors with the 120mm heel.


----------



## stilly

From Casual Friday, super casual in Nude So Kates with a puff sleeve sweater, puffer vest and jeans. I love my puff sleeve sweaters but they're a little too bulky to wear under a coat or jacket so I'm wearing vests more than ever.


----------



## stilly

My outfit for a friend's Holiday Party this weekend...Red Satin Lova Slingback 120's. This is an old, almost vintage style at this point...and the heel tips on both shoes broke off after walking about 20 feet...


----------



## stilly

Maybe these will help get you into the holiday spirit. From 2 years ago to the day...


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> My outfit for a friend's Holiday Party this weekend...Red Satin Lova Slingback 120's.


You must have been the Star of the party!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Maybe these will help get you into the holiday spirit. From 2 years ago to the day...
> View attachment 5673667
> View attachment 5673668
> View attachment 5673669
> View attachment 5673670
> View attachment 5673671
> View attachment 5673672
> View attachment 5673673
> View attachment 5673674
> View attachment 5673677
> View attachment 5673681
> View attachment 5673682
> View attachment 5673683


What a stellar flashback. Keep spoiling us during holiday season as you always do!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> My outfit for a friend's Holiday Party this weekend...Red Satin Lova Slingback 120's. This is an old, almost vintage style at this point...and the heel tips on both shoes broke off after walking about 20 feet...
> View attachment 5673650
> View attachment 5673651
> View attachment 5673652
> View attachment 5673653
> View attachment 5673654
> View attachment 5673655
> View attachment 5673656
> View attachment 5673657
> View attachment 5673658
> View attachment 5673659
> View attachment 5673660
> View attachment 5673661


So stunning. Did you have replacement tips or backup pumps on your way to the party?


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> For today, Black Patent Iriza 120's with a new Reformation Black Maxi Dress...
> View attachment 5671780
> View attachment 5671781
> View attachment 5671782
> View attachment 5671786
> View attachment 5671787
> View attachment 5671788
> View attachment 5671789
> View attachment 5671790
> View attachment 5671791
> View attachment 5671792
> View attachment 5671793
> View attachment 5671794


What a perfect outfit! You look divine, love the closeups of the Irizas, love the thinner heel of them!



stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, super casual in Nude So Kates with a puff sleeve sweater, puffer vest and jeans. I love my puff sleeve sweaters but they're a little too bulky to wear under a coat or jacket so I'm wearing vests more than ever.
> View attachment 5673638
> View attachment 5673639
> View attachment 5673640
> View attachment 5673641
> View attachment 5673642
> View attachment 5673643
> View attachment 5673644
> View attachment 5673645
> View attachment 5673646
> View attachment 5673647
> View attachment 5673648
> View attachment 5673649


You know i love this combination!



stilly said:


> My outfit for a friend's Holiday Party this weekend...Red Satin Lova Slingback 120's. This is an old, almost vintage style at this point...and the heel tips on both shoes broke off after walking about 20 feet...
> View attachment 5673650
> View attachment 5673651
> View attachment 5673652
> View attachment 5673653
> View attachment 5673654
> View attachment 5673655
> View attachment 5673656
> View attachment 5673657
> View attachment 5673658
> View attachment 5673659
> View attachment 5673660
> View attachment 5673661


Your frind is a lucky boy, like the other guests that could admire you!!!



stilly said:


> Maybe these will help get you into the holiday spirit. From 2 years ago to the day...
> View attachment 5673667
> View attachment 5673668
> View attachment 5673669
> View attachment 5673670
> View attachment 5673671
> View attachment 5673672
> View attachment 5673673
> View attachment 5673674
> View attachment 5673677
> View attachment 5673681
> View attachment 5673682
> View attachment 5673683


Thank you... i've simply to thank you!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, super casual in Nude So Kates with a puff sleeve sweater, puffer vest and jeans. I love my puff sleeve sweaters but they're a little too bulky to wear under a coat or jacket so I'm wearing vests more than ever.
> View attachment 5673638
> View attachment 5673639
> View attachment 5673640
> View attachment 5673641
> View attachment 5673642
> View attachment 5673643
> View attachment 5673644
> View attachment 5673645
> View attachment 5673646
> View attachment 5673647
> View attachment 5673648
> View attachment 5673649


Elegance and sensuality side by side.



stilly said:


> My outfit for a friend's Holiday Party this weekend...Red Satin Lova Slingback 120's. This is an old, almost vintage style at this point...and the heel tips on both shoes broke off after walking about 20 feet...
> View attachment 5673650
> View attachment 5673651
> View attachment 5673652
> View attachment 5673653
> View attachment 5673654
> View attachment 5673655
> View attachment 5673656
> View attachment 5673657
> View attachment 5673658
> View attachment 5673659
> View attachment 5673660
> View attachment 5673661


You look fantastic and perfect for this time of the year, wearing the perfect colors for this season. Amazing outfit, always showing your good taste, elegance, and charm.



stilly said:


> Maybe these will help get you into the holiday spirit. From 2 years ago to the day...
> View attachment 5673667
> View attachment 5673668
> View attachment 5673669
> View attachment 5673670
> View attachment 5673671
> View attachment 5673672
> View attachment 5673673
> View attachment 5673674
> View attachment 5673677
> View attachment 5673681
> View attachment 5673682
> View attachment 5673683


I haven't words to describe this amazing view. Simply divine and very sexy.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, super casual in Nude So Kates with a puff sleeve sweater, puffer vest and jeans. I love my puff sleeve sweaters but they're a little too bulky to wear under a coat or jacket so I'm wearing vests more than ever.
> View attachment 5673638
> View attachment 5673639
> View attachment 5673640
> View attachment 5673641
> View attachment 5673642
> View attachment 5673643
> View attachment 5673644
> View attachment 5673645
> View attachment 5673646
> View attachment 5673647
> View attachment 5673648
> View attachment 5673649



Just amazing
The ripped hems look so great with the nude SK And the ankle bracelet is very cute


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> My outfit for a friend's Holiday Party this weekend...Red Satin Lova Slingback 120's. This is an old, almost vintage style at this point...and the heel tips on both shoes broke off after walking about 20 feet...
> View attachment 5673650
> View attachment 5673651
> View attachment 5673652
> View attachment 5673653
> View attachment 5673654
> View attachment 5673655
> View attachment 5673656
> View attachment 5673657
> View attachment 5673658
> View attachment 5673659
> View attachment 5673660
> View attachment 5673661


Very classy outfit. Your friend must have congratulated you. 10 years ago, Louboutin made more original and sexier models!


----------



## chowlover2

stilly said:


> My outfit for a friend's Holiday Party this weekend...Red Satin Lova Slingback 120's. This is an old, almost vintage style at this point...and the heel tips on both shoes broke off after walking about 20 feet...
> View attachment 5673650
> View attachment 5673651
> View attachment 5673652
> View attachment 5673653
> View attachment 5673654
> View attachment 5673655
> View attachment 5673656
> View attachment 5673657
> View attachment 5673658
> View attachment 5673659
> View attachment 5673660
> View attachment 5673661


You make a perfect helper for Santa!


----------



## Neil t

stilly said:


> My outfit for a friend's Holiday Party this weekend...Red Satin Lova Slingback 120's. This is an old, almost vintage style at this point...and the heel tips on both shoes broke off after walking about 20 feet...
> View attachment 5673650
> View attachment 5673651
> View attachment 5673652
> View attachment 5673653
> View attachment 5673654
> View attachment 5673655
> View attachment 5673656
> View attachment 5673657
> View attachment 5673658
> View attachment 5673659
> View attachment 5673660
> View attachment 5673661


Stunning, hope you didn't damage your sexy heels. If the tips came off


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> You must have been the Star of the party!



I think I put in a good showing *MsYvonne*...



aporl said:


> What a stellar flashback. Keep spoiling us during holiday season as you always do!



Thanks *aporl*!!! I just stumbled on these snowy pics in looking through my files...



aporl said:


> So stunning. Did you have replacement tips or backup pumps on your way to the party?



Thanks *aporl*!!! My boyfriend fixed the heel tips in a few minutes after I broke the first set and we were on our way. These heels are so old the tips just totally crumbled in my first few steps. I have a fairly large assortment of replacement CL heel tips at this points for most styles.



Mitterman77 said:


> Thank you... i've simply to thank you!



Thanks for all the wonderful comments *Mitterman*!!! 



heelsmodels said:


> Elegance and sensuality side by side.
> 
> 
> You look fantastic and perfect for this time of the year, wearing the perfect colors for this season. Amazing outfit, always showing your good taste, elegance, and charm.
> 
> 
> I haven't words to describe this amazing view. Simply divine and very sexy.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!!



jeans&heels said:


> Just amazing
> The ripped hems look so great with the nude SK And the ankle bracelet is very cute



Thanks *jeans&heels*!!! The Good American Good Legs jeans are one of my favs...



seraphin92 said:


> Very classy outfit. Your friend must have congratulated you. 10 years ago, Louboutin made more original and sexier models!



Thanks *seraphin*!!! I think this style is even more than 10 years old maybe closer to 20 years old. These were released shortly after the original Pigalles. I bought these used but in like-new condition many years back. I still love them...



chowlover2 said:


> You make a perfect helper for Santa!



Oh thanks *chowlover*!!! I traded in my elf shoes for red bow slingbacks!



Neil t said:


> Stunning, hope you didn't damage your sexy heels. If the tips came off



Thanks *Neil*!!! No I noticed my trail of broken plastic heel tips after I stepped 6 feet outside. No damage and quickly repaired and back on the road!


----------



## stilly

A little shine for the holidays...Bronze So Kates...


----------



## stilly

All black for a work related holiday lunch in Black Geo Spike 120's...


----------



## chowlover2

stilly said:


> A little shine for the holidays...Bronze So Kates...
> View attachment 5675042
> View attachment 5675043
> View attachment 5675044
> View attachment 5675045
> View attachment 5675047
> View attachment 5675048
> View attachment 5675050
> View attachment 5675051
> View attachment 5675052
> View attachment 5675053
> View attachment 5675054
> View attachment 5675055


Just when I think I have seen them all you bring out these stunners. They are fabulous on you Stilly.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> A little shine for the holidays...Bronze So Kates...
> View attachment 5675042
> View attachment 5675043
> View attachment 5675044
> View attachment 5675045
> View attachment 5675047
> View attachment 5675048
> View attachment 5675050
> View attachment 5675051
> View attachment 5675052
> View attachment 5675053
> View attachment 5675054
> View attachment 5675055


Love the shine and obviously the outfit!


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> All black for a work related holiday lunch in Black Geo Spike 120's...
> View attachment 5675061
> View attachment 5675062
> View attachment 5675064
> View attachment 5675065
> View attachment 5675066
> View attachment 5675067
> View attachment 5675068
> View attachment 5675069
> View attachment 5675074
> View attachment 5675075
> View attachment 5675072
> View attachment 5675073


Stunning outfit, what gorgeous legs in the sun!


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> A little shine for the holidays...Bronze So Kates...
> View attachment 5675042
> View attachment 5675043
> View attachment 5675044
> View attachment 5675045
> View attachment 5675047
> View attachment 5675048
> View attachment 5675050
> View attachment 5675051
> View attachment 5675052
> View attachment 5675053
> View attachment 5675054
> View attachment 5675055


Gorgeous outfit. You look so beautiful and those heels have a lovely color.



stilly said:


> All black for a work related holiday lunch in Black Geo Spike 120's...
> View attachment 5675061
> View attachment 5675062
> View attachment 5675064
> View attachment 5675065
> View attachment 5675066
> View attachment 5675067
> View attachment 5675068
> View attachment 5675069
> View attachment 5675074
> View attachment 5675075
> View attachment 5675072
> View attachment 5675073


Simply stunning. You are beautiful and perfect... Very elegant and sensual as usual. Black outfits are one of my favorites.


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Just when I think I have seen them all you bring out these stunners. They are fabulous on you Stilly.



Oh thanks *chowlover*!!!


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> Stunning outfit, what gorgeous legs in the sun!



Thanks so much *Mitterman*!!!


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> Gorgeous outfit. You look so beautiful and those heels have a lovely color.
> 
> 
> Simply stunning. You are beautiful and perfect... Very elegant and sensual as usual. Black outfits are one of my favorites.



Thanks you so much *heelsmodels*!!! The black isn't very holiday festive but its a new dress I wanted to wear!


----------



## stilly

From a holiday shopping excursion yesterday...a touch of red...my green plaid blazer, jeans and red boots! 
*Happy Holidays*!!!


----------



## annamoon

stilly said:


> From a holiday shopping excursion yesterday...a touch of red...my green plaid blazer, jeans and red boots!
> *Happy Holidays*!!!
> View attachment 5675774
> View attachment 5675775
> View attachment 5675776
> View attachment 5675777
> View attachment 5675778
> View attachment 5675779
> View attachment 5675780
> View attachment 5675781
> View attachment 5675782
> View attachment 5675783
> View attachment 5675784
> View attachment 5675785


Fab boots and classy as always


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> From a holiday shopping excursion yesterday...a touch of red...my green plaid blazer, jeans and red boots!
> *Happy Holidays*!!!
> View attachment 5675774
> View attachment 5675775
> View attachment 5675776
> View attachment 5675777
> View attachment 5675778
> View attachment 5675779
> View attachment 5675780
> View attachment 5675781
> View attachment 5675782
> View attachment 5675783
> View attachment 5675784
> View attachment 5675785


These boots are some eye catcher!!! Happy holiday to the high heels queen!


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> All black for a work related holiday lunch in Black Geo Spike 120's...
> View attachment 5675061
> View attachment 5675062
> View attachment 5675064
> View attachment 5675065
> View attachment 5675066
> View attachment 5675067
> View attachment 5675068
> View attachment 5675069
> View attachment 5675074
> View attachment 5675075
> View attachment 5675072
> View attachment 5675073


Love that glitter pattern, you're glowing in the dark!


----------



## KCBootCamp

stilly said:


> From a holiday shopping excursion yesterday...a touch of red...my green plaid blazer, jeans and red boots!
> *Happy Holidays*!!!
> View attachment 5675774
> View attachment 5675775
> View attachment 5675776
> View attachment 5675777
> View attachment 5675778
> View attachment 5675779
> View attachment 5675780
> View attachment 5675781
> View attachment 5675782
> View attachment 5675783
> View attachment 5675784
> View attachment 5675785


Those red boots are stunning! Louboutins, if I recall?


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From a holiday shopping excursion yesterday...a touch of red...my green plaid blazer, jeans and red boots!
> *Happy Holidays*!!!
> View attachment 5675774
> View attachment 5675775
> View attachment 5675776
> View attachment 5675777
> View attachment 5675778
> View attachment 5675779
> View attachment 5675780
> View attachment 5675781
> View attachment 5675782
> View attachment 5675783
> View attachment 5675784
> View attachment 5675785



So cute outfit  
And your legs and butt look amazing in these jeans


----------



## Poocoo

stilly said:


> A little shine for the holidays...Bronze So Kates...
> View attachment 5675042
> View attachment 5675043
> View attachment 5675044
> View attachment 5675045
> View attachment 5675047
> View attachment 5675048
> View attachment 5675050
> View attachment 5675051
> View attachment 5675052
> View attachment 5675053
> View attachment 5675054
> View attachment 5675055


beautiful!



stilly said:


> From a holiday shopping excursion yesterday...a touch of red...my green plaid blazer, jeans and red boots!
> *Happy Holidays*!!!
> View attachment 5675774
> View attachment 5675775
> View attachment 5675776
> View attachment 5675777
> View attachment 5675778
> View attachment 5675779
> View attachment 5675780
> View attachment 5675781
> View attachment 5675782
> View attachment 5675783
> View attachment 5675784
> View attachment 5675785


AAAAAAAWWWWW!! i love boot season!


----------



## baldjohn

OMG Stilly the red boots are so sexy. Can't believe you shopped in heels so high!


----------



## Maxl

stilly said:


> From Casual Friday, super casual in Nude So Kates with a puff sleeve sweater, puffer vest and jeans. I love my puff sleeve sweaters but they're a little too bulky to wear under a coat or jacket so I'm wearing vests more than ever.
> 
> 
> Thank you Stilly, for wearing jeans with an anklet!! Love it! You made my Christmas )


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> From a holiday shopping excursion yesterday...a touch of red...my green plaid blazer, jeans and red boots!
> *Happy Holidays*!!!
> View attachment 5675774
> View attachment 5675775
> View attachment 5675776
> View attachment 5675777
> View attachment 5675778
> View attachment 5675779
> View attachment 5675780
> View attachment 5675781
> View attachment 5675782
> View attachment 5675783
> View attachment 5675784
> View attachment 5675785


You look so stunning and beautiful. The jeans inside the boots is always a beautiful style. Those boots are made to be seen, not to be hidden with trousers. Amazing style, always showing elegance and charm. *Happy Holidays my friend*.


----------



## stilly

annamoon said:


> Fab boots and classy as always



Thanks *annamoon*!!!



Mitterman77 said:


> These boots are some eye catcher!!! Happy holiday to the high heels queen!



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! *Happy Holidays*!!!  



aporl said:


> Love that glitter pattern, you're glowing in the dark!



Thanks *aporl*!!! These are very similar to the Glitter Irizas I wore a few weeks ago but in the So Kate style.



KCBootCamp said:


> Those red boots are stunning! Louboutins, if I recall?



Thanks *KC*!!! Yes they're Christian Louboutin Red Calf Armurabotta 120 over the knee boots. I love this style...



Poocoo said:


> AAAAAAAWWWWW!! i love boot season!



Thanks *Poocoo*!!! I don't love the cold, winter weather but I do love wearing boots again!!!



baldjohn said:


> OMG Stilly the red boots are so sexy. Can't believe you shopped in heels so high!



Thanks *john*!!! These are actually fairly easy to wear as CL's go and it was only a 3 hour or so shopping trip.

Thanks *Maxl*!!!



heelsmodels said:


> You look so stunning and beautiful. The jeans inside the boots is always a beautiful style. Those boots are made to be seen, not to be hidden with trousers. Amazing style, always showing elegance and charm. *Happy Holidays my friend*.



Oh thanks so much as usual *heelsmodels*!!!
I agree and I don't usually wear boots under jeans anyway.
*Happy Holidays *to you as well!!!


----------



## stilly

I just got back from a trip up north in the cold & snow to visit my family for the holidays.
I hope everyone is having a Wonderful Holiday!!!

I did have some days off last week for holiday festivities so I'll post some pics to catch up.
From a holiday gathering last week, Red & Black Degrade Hot Chick 130's with a new plaid micro mini.
Not the warmest outfit for a cold day...


----------



## KatPerry

OMG! Perfect Xmas outfit!


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Red & Black Degrade Hot Chick 130's with a new plaid micro mini.
> Not the warmest outfit for a cold day...


Not the warmest but the hottest outfit 
Happy Holidays for everyone!
Y


----------



## seraphin92

stilly said:


> I just got back from a trip up north in the cold & snow to visit my family for the holidays.
> I hope everyone is having a Wonderful Holiday!!!
> 
> I did have some days off last week for holiday festivities so I'll post some pics to catch up.
> From a holiday gathering last week, Red & Black Degrade Hot Chick 130's with a new plaid micro mini.
> Not the warmest outfit for a cold day...
> View attachment 5677853
> View attachment 5677854
> View attachment 5677855
> View attachment 5677856
> View attachment 5677857
> View attachment 5677858
> View attachment 5677860
> View attachment 5677861
> View attachment 5677863
> View attachment 5677864
> View attachment 5677865
> View attachment 5677866


Oh Stilly, you brightened my day. You look beautiful in this outfit. You must have turned heads around you.
We would like to have more pics, eg standing on one leg or without pantyhose...


----------



## heelsmodels

stilly said:


> I just got back from a trip up north in the cold & snow to visit my family for the holidays.
> I hope everyone is having a Wonderful Holiday!!!
> 
> I did have some days off last week for holiday festivities so I'll post some pics to catch up.
> From a holiday gathering last week, Red & Black Degrade Hot Chick 130's with a new plaid micro mini.
> Not the warmest outfit for a cold day...
> View attachment 5677853
> View attachment 5677854
> View attachment 5677855
> View attachment 5677856
> View attachment 5677857
> View attachment 5677858
> View attachment 5677860
> View attachment 5677861
> View attachment 5677863
> View attachment 5677864
> View attachment 5677865
> View attachment 5677866


You look absolutely stunning and gorgeous. The micro mini, the stockings and the Hot Chicks make you look very sexy. That outfit is so hot and beautiful. As *MsYvonne* said: *"Not the warmest but the hottest outfit"*. Certainly. She is completely right.


----------



## Mitterman77

stilly said:


> I just got back from a trip up north in the cold & snow to visit my family for the holidays.
> I hope everyone is having a Wonderful Holiday!!!
> 
> I did have some days off last week for holiday festivities so I'll post some pics to catch up.
> From a holiday gathering last week, Red & Black Degrade Hot Chick 130's with a new plaid micro mini.
> Not the warmest outfit for a cold day...
> View attachment 5677853
> View attachment 5677854
> View attachment 5677855
> View attachment 5677856
> View attachment 5677857
> View attachment 5677858
> View attachment 5677860
> View attachment 5677861
> View attachment 5677863
> View attachment 5677864
> View attachment 5677865
> View attachment 5677866


What an awesome post for the end of the year! I'm pretty sure you were heathen up the feelings of everyone around you


----------



## aporl

Wow the outfit that could melt the snow!


----------



## stilly

KatPerry said:


> OMG! Perfect Xmas outfit!



Thanks *Kat*!!!


----------



## stilly

MsYvonne said:


> Not the warmest but the hottest outfit
> Happy Holidays for everyone!
> Y



Thanks *MsYvonne*!!!
Yes the fishnets don't do much to keep me warm...


----------



## stilly

seraphin92 said:


> Oh Stilly, you brightened my day. You look beautiful in this outfit. You must have turned heads around you.
> We would like to have more pics, eg standing on one leg or without pantyhose...



Oh thanks *seraphin*!!!
I just wore it to a friend's small holiday party but it was a topic of discussion.


----------



## stilly

heelsmodels said:


> You look absolutely stunning and gorgeous. The micro mini, the stockings and the Hot Chicks make you look very sexy. That outfit is so hot and beautiful. As *MsYvonne* said: *"Not the warmest but the hottest outfit"*. Certainly. She is completely right.



Thanks so much *heelsmodels*!!! Thankfully I wasn't outside too much in this outfit...


----------



## stilly

Mitterman77 said:


> What an awesome post for the end of the year! I'm pretty sure you were heathen up the feelings of everyone around you



Thanks *Mitterman*!!! My friends did seem to enjoy this outfit as well...


----------



## stilly

aporl said:


> Wow the outfit that could melt the snow!



Thanks *aporl*!!!


----------



## stilly

Another holiday outfit from last week...a Red Dress, Dark Green Suede Jacket and Rouge De Mars So Kates...


----------



## stilly

Bundled up on a cold day with a plaid mini, black stockings and Black Suede So Kates...


----------



## chowlover2

stilly said:


> Another holiday outfit from last week...a Red Dress, Dark Green Suede Jacket and Rouge De Mars So Kates...
> View attachment 5679550
> View attachment 5679552
> View attachment 5679553
> View attachment 5679554
> View attachment 5679555
> View attachment 5679556
> View attachment 5679557
> View attachment 5679558
> View attachment 5679559
> View attachment 5679561
> View attachment 5679562
> View attachment 5679563


Gorgeous! Red is your color.


----------



## aporl

stilly said:


> Bundled up on a cold day with a plaid mini, black stockings and Black Suede So Kates...
> View attachment 5679564
> View attachment 5679565
> View attachment 5679566
> View attachment 5679567
> View attachment 5679568
> View attachment 5679569
> View attachment 5679570
> View attachment 5679571
> View attachment 5679572
> View attachment 5679573
> View attachment 5679574
> View attachment 5679575


Stunner! The season of stockings has come


----------



## MsYvonne

stilly said:


> Bundled up on a cold day with a plaid mini, black stockings and Black Suede So Kates...


For a fashion forum it suits to say: Tres chic!


----------



## seraphin92

Very chic outfit! The tights seem very thin. What is the brand ?


----------



## stilly

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous! Red is your color.



Thanks *chowlover*!!!



aporl said:


> Stunner! The season of stockings has come



Thanks so much *aporl*!!! The stockings are for warmth more than anything this time of year.



MsYvonne said:


> For a fashion forum it suits to say: Tres chic!



Awww... thanks *MsYvonne*!!!  



seraphin92 said:


> Very chic outfit! The tights seem very thin. What is the brand ?



Thanks *seraphin*!!! They're just Hanes Silk Reflections Thigh Highs in Barely Black. They are fairly thin but I'm lucky if I can get through one day without ruining a pair of stockings.


----------



## stilly

From a half day of work on Thursday, I went casual in my oldest, most worn pair of White Patent So Kates...


----------



## stilly

For Casual Friday yesterday, Nude #2 Kid So Kates...


----------



## luiza

Happy New Year, Stilly!


----------



## seraphin92

Happy new year Stilly! May 2023 bring you new high heels, great outfits and maybe micro skirts.


----------



## jeans&heels

stilly said:


> From a half day of work on Thursday, I went casual in my oldest, most worn pair of White Patent So Kates...
> View attachment 5681164
> View attachment 5681165
> View attachment 5681166
> View attachment 5681167
> View attachment 5681168
> View attachment 5681169
> View attachment 5681171
> View attachment 5681172
> View attachment 5681173
> View attachment 5681174
> View attachment 5681175
> View attachment 5681176





stilly said:


> For Casual Friday yesterday, Nude #2 Kid So Kates...
> View attachment 5681177
> View attachment 5681178
> View attachment 5681179
> View attachment 5681180
> View attachment 5681181
> View attachment 5681182
> View attachment 5681183
> View attachment 5681184
> View attachment 5681185
> View attachment 5681186
> View attachment 5681187
> View attachment 5681188



Happy new year
2 perfect outfits You shoul dress like this every day


----------

